# 'Fab'ulous testers and supporters; 58 bfps



## FLArmyWife

Please read over the mission statement, then copy and paste the acknowledgement to a post and sign your screen name at the end of the acknowledgement. This is so that I can make sure all members read the mission statement and agree. 

*Fab Testers and Supporters Mission Statement*​
Fab family members are a tight nit community of girls who are here to support others ladies regardless of where their journey is taking them. 
Fab family members come from all walks of life with an array of different experience. They use these experiences to share knowledge and support to those seeking it. 

Fab family members lift up other members in a time of need. No matter what is making a Fab family member feel down the other Fab family member girls are here to share love, praise, pixie dust, prayers, good vibes, etc regardless of their own personal beliefs.

Fab family members put aside their differences to come together to form an outstanding resource of love, dedication, support, and knowledge.
Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. "You cannot live a life of positivity if you surround yourself with negativity."


MOST OF ALL- Fab family members are the most amazing group of girls anyone could ever hope to be a part of.


As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.








*2015 *
*May*
lilmisscaviar :angel:
gilliian.s :blue: 
pinkpassion :angel:
oox_tasha_xoo :pink: Olivia born 1/14/16
tiana.h 
NewHorizon
Mayb_baby 
AmberDaisyDoo :angel: 
FLArmyWife :blue: Aeneas Hlaine born 1/24/16  
Cornfieldland :angel: 



*June*
The Tiebreaker :pink: Memphis Rose born 2/9/16
Disneymom :pink: Ellie Rose born 2/17/16
AnnieMac2 :pink:
.hopeful.one. :blue: Paxton Drake born 2/13/16
kasey590 
Jessalex :angel:



*July*
PATO :angel:
Cornfieldland :angel:
thopkins0620



*August*
ksierra44 :blue: Samuel David born 4/24/16
bunnylicious
cornfieldland :blue: Mateo Kaeden born 4/15/16
Butterfly2015 :pink:



*September*
busytulip :angel: 
pinkpassion  :pink: = Baby A:Elizabeth born 5/13/16  :angel:=Baby B  
ela312012
Ashleyg :blue: Noah John born 6/8/16


*October*
mommyofone :blue: James born 6/18/16
TeenyWeeny :pink: born 7/2/16
Luvmyfam




*November*
Christy21
frangi :blue: Reuben Alexander born 8/2/16
Amber :angel:
MrsMB :pink: Zoe Valentine born 8/10/16


*December*
Jitter
Ccoast :pink:  Georgia due August 28 
lilmisscaviar :pink:  Grace born 8/17/16



*2016*
*January*
Cherryb89
Amber :angel: 12 weeks :angel:
CountryMomma
MissCassie
Zyara1981
busy :angel:


*April*
busy :angel:


*May*
busy :blue: January 2017



*June*
Lenorajoy:pink: Sylvie Rose born 2/8/2017
M&S+Bump :angel:
Amber :angel:
Augustangel :pink:Ellie Pearl Born 2/17/17



*September*
Hopeful:pink:Coralee Born 5/13/17

*November* 
Aphy

*December*
Angelique76:angel:

*2017 *
*January*
Amberdaisydoo :blue:Toby born 08/31/17


*February*
Drjo 
pinkpassion :yellow:


*April*
ashleyg :pink:


*May*
puffers


*June*
Mushy



*Upcoming testers!*
OnErth
BethMaassen
PinkCupcakes
aayla


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anyone? I am a POAS addict but after a rough go last cycle( my O trigger shot was still giving me false bfps at 11dpo) I am determined to not test until 13 dpo or later. 

AF is predicted for Thursday May 28 so I will probably test the 27th.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi flarmy, Im officially in the TTW as of today. AF due the 23rd. Hoping this is my month cause TTC drives me mad! I remember you from last months thread, hope you are well:flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. Last month was rough. FX that we both get a bfp this month. I get my trigger shot Wednesday so thursday will start my TWW


----------



## lilmisscaviar

AF is due for me on May 21st so near the end of the month. I want to wait to test until then to avoid disappointment but idk if I'll cave before then.


----------



## jessalex

Hi!

Flarmy and Corn I remember both of you from the previous thread. AF is due 23rdish so i am only just in the 2ww. Here's to lots of BFP's for us this time!!:flower:


----------



## tiana.h

Just started my TWW yesterday. I'm thinking AF is due on the 27th. Had a chemical recently so my cycles are messed up, but I ovulated yesterday! :D 

FX for everyone!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hello Greg, Jess, and Tiana! Hey Jess we are on the same cycle May 23rd..fx it's BFP for us all!!! 
I BD CD 9,11,13 and guessing I O'd on 13 or 14 since EWCM stopped after CD14 so that's it... Can't do anything but hope and wait and drive myself nuts! 
Hope you are all enjoying the weekend :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome everyone. I started a list so we can keep track of when everyone is testing. Hopefully we'll gain a few more testers too, but even if we don't we have each other for support


Happy Mother's day to those of you whom already have children or are a furbaby mom like myself


----------



## scaredcon

I'm 17th may I'm guessing, not actually sure when my last period was so its all a guessing game for me lol :)


----------



## skycastles

Hi ladies, I may have unexpectedly found myself in the TWW for this cycle..
AF due 24th may but I'm 4-6 DPO as I have a long luteal phase.


----------



## FLArmyWife

sky- what day do you plan on testing?


----------



## skycastles

Tentatively planning to wait till 25th may. My cycles are whacked and i have varying pms symptoms every cycle so...:nope:


----------



## alikat27

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'll be testing on the 21st, after taking progesterone suppositories for my whole TWW. Fun times... :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm here too! Patience is trying to leave me I'm 7dpo, I nurse a little still, so it had been affecting my lp, we'll see soon! We managed to bd 2 days before and day of O .. and so far just cramping .. but not a bit of ewcm around O ?? Anyone else have that problem ? I'm so glad I have joined I feel like I'm not so alone now in this :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I don't make ewcm. I used to when on bcp (which contradicts itself) bit seen nothing of it floor the past year. Try preseed. It is a lube meant for helping conceive. It helps swimmers reach their destination and use by so many whom don't get ecwm.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi Muffin:flower:
Love the name : ) you are definitely not alone here. You can find alot of support here. You are closer to testing than most of us. Are you going to test or hold out? How old is your little one? 3 DPO here..nail bitter!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank you cornfieldland :) i actually have 4 
9 yrs 7yrs 4yrs and baby 14 months .. I've always stalked these forums hehehe but never posted .. thanks for the welcome <3 so I've never seemed to have really tracked or take. Opks and now that I am and would like to actually plan a baby.. my lp seems shorter 10 days..and at And around O I've always had ewcm, so thank yall for the reassurance on the ewcm thing .. also yes I'm a poas addict so I'm testing Wednesday 9dpo..:) we'll see ..


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hello Alikat and welcome! This is Flamrys thread but I'll still say welcome :wave: yay suppositories! Fun times, fun times...the things we do for our little ones. 

Muffin, holy smokes! You got your hands full! I came from a family with 4 kids and we are all close. How many are you having? I am trying for number 3, but first with husband. We weren't going to have any, but after my loss, that was a surprise, it's made us both want to try. Hoping for a rainbow after all this, can't handle another loss. Hoping for the best! I miss having a little one around.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I added your test day muffin


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cornfieldland your cracking me up!! We aren't really trying.. well I obviously am, if it happens it happens lol, but we are all very close I love having my big little family , hubby threatens me with a bus if I have another!! Ahhh!! hahaha.. but baby dust to all!! I'm crampy maybe good sign just praying for lp to be long enough is 10 days good for anyone else? Ya never know it could decide to be longer this month !.... also thank u flarmywife what does that mean? Lol I'm new


----------



## FLArmyWife

I update the very first post in the thread with a list of dates and whom is testing.. then as everyone test I'll post results so that, as the group grows, it is easier to keep track of everyone's testing dates and outcomes.

from all I've heard and read, 10 lp days is not enough for a fetus to start growing as implantation doesn't happen for 7 to 10 days. 
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/luteal-phase.shtml
"Short Luteal Phases

Ordinarily the luteal phase of a woman&#8217;s cycle is around 12-14 days, even if you have a very long cycle. The follicular phase may vary from woman to woman but the luteal phase is normally around 12-14 days for most women. A luteal phase that is shorter than 12 days may be a concern for some women. In order to sustain a pregnancy, you need to have enough progesterone. If the corpus luteum dies earlier than 12 days, your body may not produce enough progesterone for a healthy pregnancy."


----------



## muffinbabes4

Wonderful thank you so much and for the info. Flarmywife. . So hopefully it decided to be longer this month as I'm not nursing very much now and my body is regulating a little more :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX!


----------



## laura_019

Can I join too? I'm 12 DPO as of 4 mins ago. Testing in 2 more days on 05/14 when AF is supposed to make a show. Getting anxious!


----------



## Cornfieldland

:wave: Hi Laura 
Wow your close to testing! It's such a nail bitter isn't it? Fx'd...lots of positive thoughts your way :flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hey...we are both in Ontario haha...just noticed that. Yay for spring, that winter was brutal! Hockey fan?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I added you laura_019. Welcome. Anxious to hear how your testing goes tomorrow. Any symptoms? Do you temp?


----------



## gillian.s

Hi all, mind if I join? Had posted this in a different thread but prob better here, testing about the 17th :)

I am currently about 6-7 dpo (+opk on the 12th and - on the 13th)
Anyway as always I can't help but 'symptom' spot. I know it is probably too early to be getting actual symptoms but yesterday I got a throbbing pain in my right boob kinda behind the nipple and I don't normally get any boob pain at all..
Also today I am literally exhausted and I got over 9 hours sleep so I can't help but wonder..
I am currently in work and feel like crying I'm so drained :S

Been getting slight cramps on and off since I o'd.

Also today I have had blurry vision and a metallic taste in my mouth :S

I have a 33 day cycle so me and the OH bd'd on cd 15, 17, and 19 using preseed. I also have been taking zinc and evening primrose oil as well as a pre-natal.

This month marks a year of baby obsession ha, got pregnant last may but had a mmc and had an erpc in August and trying ever since. Fxd this is the month!


----------



## AnnieMac2

May I join? I'm going to test 5/19. Thank you and good luck everyone :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

welcome!


----------



## laura_019

Cornfieldland - I'm so glad spring and warmer weather is finally here. I didn't think I'd survive that freezing cold winter we had. Don't really watch too match hockey, but will watch a couple of playoff games. I just want the Habs out!!

FLArmyWife - I do temp and my bbt this morning makes me out! Haha that was so short. It went down to pre-ovulation temp and with the (TMI ->) diarrhea I know that af will be popping up either today or tomorrow. On to next cycle!! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi Laura and gillian!! Come on bfp this month!! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi all :hi:

I'm testing Friday 05/15. Not for sure how many DPO I am since my cycle lengths vary, but AF will be late by then. Hope she stays away! :af: [-o&lt;


----------



## FLArmyWife

So sorry you're out Laura


Disneymom1129 :wave: I am a disnerd. Got married at WDW


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hello Disney and Gillian:flower:
Annie! Nice to see you!
Aww Lauren that stinks, i don't temp so I don't know to much about that, only from what I read in here. 
Excited to see what's in store for all you lady's! 
:dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> So sorry you're out Laura
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 :wave: I am a disnerd. Got married at WDW

Holy jealousy! :pop:

That's very cool. Story time? :)


----------



## monicanwk

May i join? I'll be testing on May 25th. Those 2 weeks will be dragging for me :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

monicanwk said:


> May i join? I'll be testing on May 25th. Those 2 weeks will be dragging for me :)

Welcome. I added your test date. FX!




Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you're out Laura
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 :wave: I am a disnerd. Got married at WDW
> 
> Holy jealousy! :pop:
> 
> That's very cool. Story time? :)Click to expand...

lol what kind of story do you want? I had the "fairytale" wedding. Ceremony in the wedding pavilion with Cinderella's castle visible through the window behind the alter, rode in Cinderella's carriage, wore the Alfred Angelo Belle inspired dress, and we had our reception at the Grand Floridian. Absolutely magical. We hope to have a 10yr vow renewal there in 5 1/2 years.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> monicanwk said:
> 
> 
> May i join? I'll be testing on May 25th. Those 2 weeks will be dragging for me :)
> 
> Welcome. I added your test date. FX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you're out Laura
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 :wave: I am a disnerd. Got married at WDWClick to expand...
> 
> Holy jealousy! :pop:
> 
> That's very cool. Story time? :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol what kind of story do you want? I had the "fairytale" wedding. Ceremony in the wedding pavilion with Cinderella's castle visible through the window behind the alter, rode in Cinderella's carriage, wore the Alfred Angelo Belle inspired dress, and we had our reception at the Grand Floridian. Absolutely magical. We hope to have a 10yr vow renewal there in 5 1/2 years.Click to expand...

Sounds amazing! :o :cloud9:

We are on the west coast so we have annual passes for Disneyland. DD has had one since she was 3 lol. That will have to be one of the things I give up if I do conceive this year. I'm not going to be one of the people who bring their newborns to the park lol. No offense to them of course. It's just something I wouldn't dream of doing.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Sounds amazing! :o :cloud9:
> 
> We are on the west coast so we have annual passes for Disneyland. DD has had one since she was 3 lol. That will have to be one of the things I give up if I do conceive this year. I'm not going to be one of the people who bring their newborns to the park lol. No offense to them of course. It's just something I wouldn't dream of doing.

DH and I also hold annual passes to WDW. We've never made it out to the west coast but hope to one day. We spend every New Years at EPCOT. We also do all the special events like Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and even the 24hr event (yay for next weekend!) We are originally from Orlando so even with him being military and stationed 900 miles from there, we still go way more than some people whom live right there. I also work for Universal. 

I agree I wouldn't want to take a new born to the parks, especially in the heat and crowds. Now maybe for one of the special events during a good weather time, less crowds, things like that then I'd definitely look into it but not during peak!

I'm excited to camp at Fort Wilderness this spring and do MNSSHP.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing! :o :cloud9:
> 
> We are on the west coast so we have annual passes for Disneyland. DD has had one since she was 3 lol. That will have to be one of the things I give up if I do conceive this year. I'm not going to be one of the people who bring their newborns to the park lol. No offense to them of course. It's just something I wouldn't dream of doing.
> 
> DH and I also hold annual passes to WDW. We've never made it out to the west coast but hope to one day. We spend every New Years at EPCOT. We also do all the special events like Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and even the 24hr event (yay for next weekend!) We are originally from Orlando so even with him being military and stationed 900 miles from there, we still go way more than some people whom live right there. I also work for Universal.
> 
> I agree I wouldn't want to take a new born to the parks, especially in the heat and crowds. Now maybe for one of the special events during a good weather time, less crowds, things like that then I'd definitely look into it but not during peak!
> 
> I'm excited to camp at Fort Wilderness this spring and do MNSSHP.Click to expand...

That is so fun. We did Mickey's Halloween Party for the first time last year and had a blast. We would love to do a trip out to WDW someday. We would need at least a week right to cover everything huh? See with DLR you would only need like 3 days max because it is so much smaller (and that includes CA Adventure.)

It's so great to meet another Disnerd. Most people just think I'm crazy. :laugh2:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> That is so fun. We did Mickey's Halloween Party for the first time last year and had a blast. We would love to do a trip out to WDW someday. We would need at least a week right to cover everything huh? See with DLR you would only need like 3 days max because it is so much smaller (and that includes CA Adventure.)
> 
> It's so great to meet another Disnerd. Most people just think I'm crazy. :laugh2:

Nope you are not alone. I actually am part of a disbride group that does a yearly meet up at WDW for like 4 or 5 days. We do catered dinners, dessert parties, etc. So you're definitely not alone.

Yeah a week to fully appreciated it. Though I'll say EPCOT has very little for children to do so you could hold off on that (unless Frozen is a draw because they're building a new Frozen ride in Norway)

If you do get a chance to come I definitely recommend the end of September. Crowds are low, weather is beautiful. 

Have you done DCL?


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm in Orlando flarmywife! ! And love ft. Wilderness. . Hopefully we will all miss disney this year for new babies! ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> That is so fun. We did Mickey's Halloween Party for the first time last year and had a blast. We would love to do a trip out to WDW someday. We would need at least a week right to cover everything huh? See with DLR you would only need like 3 days max because it is so much smaller (and that includes CA Adventure.)
> 
> It's so great to meet another Disnerd. Most people just think I'm crazy. :laugh2:
> 
> Nope you are not alone. I actually am part of a disbride group that does a yearly meet up at WDW for like 4 or 5 days. We do catered dinners, dessert parties, etc. So you're definitely not alone.
> 
> Yeah a week to fully appreciated it. Though I'll say EPCOT has very little for children to do so you could hold off on that (unless Frozen is a draw because they're building a new Frozen ride in Norway)
> 
> If you do get a chance to come I definitely recommend the end of September. Crowds are low, weather is beautiful.
> 
> Have you done DCL?Click to expand...

How great that you guys keep in touch and meet up. Sounds super fun! 

Oh yes Frozen is huge in our house. I had heard about them doing a ride for it out there. So end of Sept huh? Good to know. That time of year is hit and miss out here since it is still so hot. Jan-Feb is the best time to go to Disneyland. 

DCL is on my bucket list for sure. Same with Aulani.


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm in Orlando flarmywife! ! And love ft. Wilderness. . Hopefully we will all miss disney this year for new babies! ;)

:wave: I can't wait to be in Orlando full time (DH gets out of the army and we make the official permanent move to Orlando July 1)




Disneymom1129 said:


> How great that you guys keep in touch and meet up. Sounds super fun!
> 
> Oh yes Frozen is huge in our house. I had heard about them doing a ride for it out there. So end of Sept huh? Good to know. That time of year is hit and miss out here since it is still so hot. Jan-Feb is the best time to go to Disneyland.
> 
> DCL is on my bucket list for sure. Same with Aulani.


Yes. September still has the possibility of the day time being hot, but that is any time of the year really. We had one Christmas day where it was 80 degrees. But more often than not the end of September we are in the low 70s and beautiful. 

I will keep that in mind when we look into eventually planning a DL trip.
DCL is amazing. DH and I went on a 4 day one last spring. I'd been on one as a kid but he hadn't so we did a small introduction one for him and he loved it. He asked me the other day if we could do one for Halloween. I told him "Not if I'm pregnant" and he goes "oh.. well then what about August?" lol he wants to go on another bad. Alauni is on my bucket list definitely


----------



## RoseJeans

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I'm testing 17th May as AF due then. Currently about 11DPO!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome rose jeans. Any symptoms yet


----------



## RoseJeans

FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome rose jeans. Any symptoms yet

Thank you! From 1DPO - 6DPO I had twinges in the left ovary area (it's not the normal BM feeling), sharp pains in right BB, woke up 'hungoverish' and about 9DPO I had headaches, backaches and a bit of nausea and the twinge became sharp stabbing pains lasting for 30secs a few times. From 1DPO I've eaten heaps and never feel full!

On 8DPO I had a gush of CM (TMI sorry!) and dizzy spells throughout the day.

Today I've had AF type cramps which don't generally start until the day I'm due, the pain is now in both BBs so we shall see!

Oh and acne! I never get acne except day 1 or 2 of AF and yet have plenty on my chin and forehead!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds promising. I wish our bodies didn't overlap symptoms (meaning a certain symptom only came with either AF or a bfp)


----------



## RoseJeans

FLArmyWife said:


> Sounds promising. I wish our bodies didn't overlap symptoms (meaning a certain symptom only came with either AF or a bfp)

I know! I feel jibbed each month during AF, then ovulation then "implantation? ??" then AF...it's a cycle I wish all women could avoid, especially the heartache associated with those ladies who've been trying solidly alot longer than I.

I hope for BFPs all around! :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

How long have you been TTCing?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- Anxiously awaiting your test results

Laura- how is your temp looking this morning?


----------



## skycastles

Loving the latest thread name change FLArmyWife!
Lots of ladies joined us since i last checked, yay :thumbup:
I'm 6-8dpo now and for a few days now constantly having cramps right above my pubic bone, plus stabbing pains at my right pelvic area. I recalled the last time I thought we had an accident, I had similar constant cramps for an early AF arrival which was pretty shocking considering my irregular cycles are 47days on average with a 16-17day LP. 
What symptoms have you all had so far? Anything similar?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you skycastle. 

I will O via trigger shot today so no symptoms here lol.


----------



## gillian.s

hey everyone, hope you're all well, I had such a weird dream last night, all I remember is I had implantation bleeding but it was really heavy :S so weird ha I'm clearly going crazy!


----------



## skycastles

gillian, i may be going crazy along with you. I dreamt i went jogging with my mom and couldn't make it up a hill cos i was so fatigued with pregnancy:haha:


----------



## gillian.s

haha skycastle if only our dreams always came true! fx'd they're a good sign but I think mine is only a sign that I am obsessing too much ha


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Orlando flarmywife! ! And love ft. Wilderness. . Hopefully we will all miss disney this year for new babies! ;)
> 
> :wave: I can't wait to be in Orlando full time (DH gets out of the army and we make the official permanent move to Orlando July 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> How great that you guys keep in touch and meet up. Sounds super fun!
> 
> Oh yes Frozen is huge in our house. I had heard about them doing a ride for it out there. So end of Sept huh? Good to know. That time of year is hit and miss out here since it is still so hot. Jan-Feb is the best time to go to Disneyland.
> 
> DCL is on my bucket list for sure. Same with Aulani.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. September still has the possibility of the day time being hot, but that is any time of the year really. We had one Christmas day where it was 80 degrees. But more often than not the end of September we are in the low 70s and beautiful.
> 
> I will keep that in mind when we look into eventually planning a DL trip.
> DCL is amazing. DH and I went on a 4 day one last spring. I'd been on one as a kid but he hadn't so we did a small introduction one for him and he loved it. He asked me the other day if we could do one for Halloween. I told him "Not if I'm pregnant" and he goes "oh.. well then what about August?" lol he wants to go on another bad. Alauni is on my bucket list definitelyClick to expand...

How funny! DCL looks like a blast. 


Well today is CD 27 and no AF. She could pop up at any moment though. The absolute longest cycle I've had has been 29 days so not getting my hopes up. I want to test but I don't want the disappointment of another BFN again. I would rather just wait for AF or lack there of. 

Possible symptoms: 
- Checked my CP and its high and closed which is a little out of the ordinary for me this close to AF.
- Sore to the touch boobs today. NOT out of the ordinary around AF.
- Woke up with headache, probably from sleeping so terrible. I woke up an hour before my alarm which I have done ZERO times lol. 
- Bloating/crampy. Feel like AF should be knocking any minute now.


----------



## laura_019

FLArmyWife said:


> Muffin- Anxiously awaiting your test results
> 
> Laura- how is your temp looking this morning?

Low again, 96.78
Still waiting for the witch to show up. I've been so tired lately, can barely keep me eyes open! Finally got a good 10 hour sleep last night so I'm somewhat functioning today.
I'm increasing my dosage of vitex and going to pick up some dong quai this weekend.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust: to you both Disney and Laura.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well this cycle is going to be weird... My follicle appointment showed a good follicle. Doc called in the RX for the trigger shot.. the pharmacy near our dr is the only one within 100 miles that carries the HCG trigger shot.. get there and the lady tells me "We're out. the manufacturer hasn't gotten back to us to say when they'll deliver more". So.. I'm on my own for ovulation which kinda scares me


----------



## lovebabyhopes

CD2 for me.. AF came last night. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Well this cycle is going to be weird... My follicle appointment showed a good follicle. Doc called in the RX for the trigger shot.. the pharmacy near our dr is the only one within 100 miles that carries the HCG trigger shot.. get there and the lady tells me "We're out. the manufacturer hasn't gotten back to us to say when they'll deliver more". So.. I'm on my own for ovulation which kinda scares me

Ugh bummer. Forgive my ignorance, but what does the HCG trigger shot do? At least you've got a good follicle for sure. FX it'll pull through on its own.


----------



## FLArmyWife

The HCG trigger shot induces ovulation


So the pharmacy just called me and said after digging around some they were able to find one dosage of the trigger shot. So now i'm trying to get a hold of my DR to see what he wants to do


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok 9dpo I know I know never shows up for me till 10... but I tested with frer bfn (well of coarse I believe I saw a hint of a hint but my eyes are tricky ;) ) testing tomorrow. ..


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hope things work out for you FLArmy!

Muffin...it's so hard to hold out isn't it?! I am going to try to wait till 14dpo
If I can...just don't want any false BFN.


----------



## muffinbabes4

14!! Lord cornfieldland I'd be finding stuff to pee on !!!! Lol!! I don't know how you can wait!! But it's so much smarter if you can!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> 14!! Lord cornfieldland I'd be finding stuff to pee on !!!! Lol!! I don't know how you can wait!! But it's so much smarter if you can!!

Well I did buy 2 frm the $ store so maybe I'll test the 12,13 and use some FRER if I need too on the 14 lol... I'm weak... What the hell.. You talked me into it:winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahah!! ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I got the trigger shot. 

You're not out yet muffin. Fx

Lol I agree pee on something corn


----------



## Cornfieldland

True.. What's the fun of TTC if you can't pee in a friggin Stick! I'll through cation to the wind.
Any of you lady's experience bloating and digestive issues after O and before AF? Seems to always happen, and I'm sure it's hormone related that I feel like crap in the TTW.


----------



## muffinbabes4

No bloating, I'm just fatigued. . A little today all the cramping and diziness gone, no bloating nothing


----------



## FLArmyWife

I suffer bloating big time. I always end up looking 12 weeks pregnant with my bloat :(


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so glad you got the shot, Flarmywife! 

You guys are such a bad influence ;) I love it. I feel like I'll go broke from buying tests this cycle because you're making me excited to test early lol. No symptoms for me yet, aside from headaches and really tired....yes, I gave up and have pajamas on at 5pm. How early is too early for symptoms?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Annie- You could always order a bulk of wondofo test strips of amazon. That's what I did. spent $20 for 50 tests


----------



## babymabey

Hello ladies!! Can I join in? 
With my symptoms and my pos OPK yesterday I should be 1 DPO today so I will be testing on the 27th. This month marks 10 cycles TTC. It took SO and me almost 2 years to get pregnant with our DS and after losing 70lbs after his birth and both of us getting healthy my OB/GYN said we should have gotten pregnant right away. I have been tested twice to make sure I am ovulating. If this month is negative we will have to move on to having my husbands sperm count and mobility tested.

Good luck everyone! I hope we have many BFP's this month.


----------



## FLArmyWife

babymabey said:


> Hello ladies!! Can I join in?
> With my symptoms and my pos OPK yesterday I should be 1 DPO today so I will be testing on the 27th. This month marks 10 cycles TTC. It took SO and me almost 2 years to get pregnant with our DS and after losing 70lbs after his birth and both of us getting healthy my OB/GYN said we should have gotten pregnant right away. I have been tested twice to make sure I am ovulating. If this month is negative we will have to move on to having my husbands sperm count and mobility tested.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I hope we have many BFP's this month.

GL! FX! and :dust:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Good luck, Babymabey!

Good call, Flarmywife - I had no idea they were so cheap. Now I can get carried away :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) yes. I had a fellow POAS addict tip me off. They're kinda small tests but they work and allow for you to feed your addiction without blowing the bank


----------



## RoseJeans

FLArmyWife said:


> How long have you been TTCing?

NTNP since our DD was born in 2005 and we started TTC Dec last year. I've only been symptom spotting for the past 2 cycles though. I've been reading this forum since February/March this year and wanted company while I obsess, pee on everything that could confirm my craziness and get advice or give info along the way! How long have you been TTC FLarmy?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad you got your trigger FLArmyWife :thumbup:

Welcome babymabey! 

GL to those peeing on sticks


----------



## Disneymom1129

Got some AF cramping now. Definitely expecting her visit tomorrow. :-(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- :( Booo.. Stay away AF

Rose- We were NTNP From May-july and then started actively trying August 2014.


Sorry for short responses. a lil tipsy from a military event


----------



## Disneymom1129

Did a cm check and loooked tinged with blood. Ah well at least I can stay around in this group and maybe get a Valentine's baby as well! My next AF would be due around June 10.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awww...Sorry Disney...Febuary baby is still possible : )


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( That sucks Disney. Keep us posted though, it is likely to spot if you are pregnant so if you don't get normal flow and cramps I still say test.


I have no idea what is going on with my body. The last two times I've had the HCG trigger shot I had some serious cramping and knew I'd ovulated when the cramping finally stopped.
I haven't had any of that this time. :/ just a backache but i know part of that is the way I sleep because I wake up almost daily with some backache


----------



## FLArmyWife

Laura and muffin- anxious to here your updates. Laura, did AF show? Muffin, what was this morning's test result?


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm sorry Disney, maybe it's just a false alarm.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Haven't tested yet feel crampy..ugh


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( no.. boo.. stay away :witch:


----------



## laura_019

FLArmyWife said:


> Laura and muffin- anxious to here your updates. Laura, did AF show? Muffin, what was this morning's test result?

I had really strong af cramps wake me up this morning but nothing yet :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( boo


----------



## muffinbabes4

10dpo= bfn ugh ugh ugh cramps ... I'm never testing again!!! Lol good luck and fx to everyone


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry Muffin


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> 10dpo= bfn ugh ugh ugh cramps ... I'm never testing again!!! Lol good luck and fx to everyone

Your only 10dpo...just wait it out you never know. Cramps can happen either way.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yall are right thank u <3 I'm hangin in here we'll see I guess :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- you should temp.. there is so much insight into it


----------



## muffinbabes4

I will have to research how?? I will!! I have no clue..lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

so the basis is that you take your temperature at the same time every morning first thing you do when you wake up, still laying in bed. You should have at least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep. This is your basal body temp. It will rise and fall throughout your cycle cluing you in on Ovulation, implantation, and AF. For instance.. if you click on my signature that says "My Chart" you'll see all my temps. you normally stay within a few degrees for each phase. So during my AF my temps seem to always make an M on the chart. Then post AF/pre O I'm around 97.5. At O time your temp dips and then immediately spikes up and stays elevated until AF is about to arrive. For me, it helps me know that AF is coming because I'll all of a sudden go from a 98.5 to a 97.3. For those whom don't know when they O temping helps tell that too.

so what I do is at the same time every morning I roll over, grab the thermometer, and temp. I immediately log it THEN get up to pee or let the dogs out. It takes some getting used to but after time it becomes easier.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u soooo much!! I will try!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

No problem :)

when you sign up for FF, if you choose to, there is an option to get "lessons" sent to you. I highly recommend as it explains temping and much more


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies :)

The :witch: is officially here. Not going to get upset as this was only our first cycle! But definitely not going to get caught up in "symptoms" this month. Going to do OPKs as well since I have nooo idea when I O'd this cycle.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww disney mom :( ... that witch!! Grrrr!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awe Disney boo! Fresh start next cycle :thumbup:

I promised myself i wouldn't sympon spot either, but last night I had to get up to pee which I never do... First thing I think...is that a sign? Hehe.. Gassy and bloated over here:winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

sounds promising corn ;)


I'm sorry Disney :hugs: but you are looking on the bright side. a new cycle means a new start and an opportunity to try new things


----------



## Cornfieldland

Naaah.. I probably just drank to much water who knows :pop:](*,)


----------



## laura_019

Gosh, I've got all the signs that af is coming but still hasn't shown up. Gassy, bloated, sore boobs, fatigue, heartburn/indigestion. Awful :( I know my temps are low but if it doesn't show up by tomorrow I'm going to take a test just to be safe!


----------



## Cornfieldland

The problem with those symptoms is they are all BFP symptoms too...that's why it's so confusing :wacko:


----------



## busybee98

Hi I'm ttc #2. Af was due today but hasn't shown. Getting cautiously excited but not too much because I just finished bcp last month do don't know If regulat. Tested yesterday and bfn so trying to wait til 17th. Fx'ed for all of us


----------



## FLArmyWife

Laura- FX!

welcome busybee. I added your test date


----------



## Oldermummy78

I will be testing about may 21st, if I go back from my last bleed while on bc
But usually I am 14 days after ov (pre mirena) so from that it could be 26/27


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oldermummy78- welcome. added you to test date of the 21st


----------



## RoseJeans

Come on BFPs! I wanna see some Valentine's Day babies! GL to all who are yet to test! I have 2 days to go before testing ahh the suspense is killing me!

Disney I'm sorry :( sniff.


----------



## RoseJeans

FLArmyWife said:


> Disney- :( Booo.. Stay away AF
> 
> Rose- We were NTNP From May-july and then started actively trying August 2014.
> 
> 
> Sorry for short responses. a lil tipsy from a military event

I hope you get some good news soon! :dust: to you FLarmy :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. I took an opk today. Couldn't have possibly been any darker lol. So I'm going to make my official 1dpo tomorrow since it can take up to 36 hours for a body to O after the trigger shot.
 



Attached Files:







514opk.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RoseJeans

Wow hey that is dark! So here goes for the next round! My FX for you :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I kick myself in the butt for not taking an opk yesterday after the trigger shot but oh well.. I'll take one tomorrow just to see and then that'll be it.
Thanks.. I hope you get a bfp too!


----------



## RoseJeans

Self butt kicking is the norm during the TWW I've noticed! Symptom spotting, believing so hard it's 'real this time' etc etc, I really hope some May testers let us know when a BFP happens.

I found out yesterday my best friend is expecting! She's 5 weeks! So the pressure is on for me this cycle to join her 1 week behind! [-o&lt;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Anyone familiar with or took dollar store cassette this month with bfp? If so pics? Are they pretty good evaps.... ? ;) thanks!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- i took a dollar store opk but not a pregnancy test. I am not sure how they are with evaps.. why do you have a promising line?! post!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Anyone familiar with or took dollar store cassette this month with bfp? If so pics? Are they pretty good evaps.... ? ;) thanks!!

Did you test? I used them last month. :test:


----------



## jessalex

Yes Muffin - post if you have a test! I am 6DPO, no symptoms and need something to keep my mind busy!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol I wish I ended up giving in and buying 1 a few min ago... i see a line it's thick and was within time but it's like a squinter faint of faints lol I turned it negative and it was thick faint ..i think I'm obsessing..lol.. i mean i took a frer this morning bfn yall know that but who knows.. probably not worth posting.. but could be the start of something ? Ugh hate the tww


----------



## Cornfieldland

Me too Jess!! 6dpo going crazzzzy!


----------



## jessalex

Corn - How are you going? I think we are at about the same stage in our cycles. Any plans on testing early?? :winkwink: I am thinking I will cave and test on Sunday (8DPO)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I say still post muffin. you never know


:dust: corn and jess


----------



## muffinbabes4

How do I put it on here?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Save it to your desk top

click "go advanced" for your reply

THen in the message part you'll see an A, a smiley, and then a paperclip above the message type box. Click the paperclip. 

Then hit browse and select the photo. Hit upload and once the page refreshes hit "close window" and then "submit reply


----------



## Cornfieldland

jessalex said:


> Corn - How are you going? I think we are at about the same stage in our cycles. Any plans on testing early?? :winkwink: I am thinking I will cave and test on Sunday (8DPO)

Jess I think I'll wait till Wednesday 12dpo just don't want to see tons of BFNs wah wah..


----------



## jessalex

Good on you Corn! I waited till 12 dpo last cycle was negative, so figured I might as well test earlier this time - I will post result on this thread if I do in fact test Sunday morning. 
Good luck to everyone :dust:
How are you going with that pic muffin?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Trying to figure this out lol good grief ..lighting is terrible
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-14-19-53-49.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sorry it took so long .. probably pointless but in person I can see and when I turn it negative .. this is so frustrating


----------



## muffinbabes4

2nd line isn't as close on these as frer


----------



## FLArmyWife

I felt like i could see a faint line when I first looked at it. fX it is the start of something. Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here's a neg
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-14-20-42-20.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## muffinbabes4

Idk I'm testing tomorrow afternoon with frer unless the witch shows


----------



## FLArmyWife

I so see it in the negative! And once i stopped looking for the lines to be super close I saw it in the regular shot


----------



## jessalex

Can definitely see a line - just not sure on the placement of it? I don't have much experience with all the different tests. Keep testing, and fingers crossed line becomes clearer for you!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh well lol good luck to everyone!! <3 This is wearing me out! :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( dont loose hope.. Youre never out until AF shows


----------



## muffinbabes4

<3 hopefully!! Thank you everyone for being so supportive to everyone ;) either way.. we can all journey till we get our bfp, weather it's this week or months away .. I'm goin to bed lol I'm starting to see lines ..haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good night muffin. Sleep well.


Btw it looks like the line placement would be ok if it got darker/filled in based off this pic

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a43264018/family_dollar_pregnancy_test_question


----------



## muffinbabes4

Night night zzzz :) see yall tomorrow <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

My muffin you had us all on pins and needles ; ) 
10dpo is still early could still be implanting or newly implanted. This waiting is the hardest part : ( I'm not a squinter.. But test with frer and let's see fd'x and everything crossed!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ah corn <3 everything crossed !! Either way it'll be ok, there's always next month ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aw thanks everyone for the condolences :hug:. I'm taking it well! Now I get to cheer you ladies on to keep me busy until it's time to test again. 

Muffin, I see something on your test! The only thing is how far to the left it is. GL with your test tomorrow hope you get your BFP :)

Welcome to the ladies who have joined us today :wave:


----------



## pinkpassion

May I join you ladies??? I'm officially 1dpo today, my after should be due around the 28th but with a short lp (unless it's longer this month) it could be the 26 (12 day lp last month).. I'm not going to symptom spot or test too early this month, I drove myself crazy the last two months believing I was pregnant with all the symptoms I had when pregnant before.. and this month we decided to ntnp, but happened to catch ovulation so very relaxed about it!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome pinkpassion. do you have a date you'd like me to add to the testing calendar? We are on the same dpo! and due for AF around the same time


----------



## pinkpassion

FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome pinkpassion. do you have a date you'd like me to add to the testing calendar? We are on the same dpo! and due for AF around the same time

I'm not quite sure when or if I'll test early.. Right now I have no desire to test (but I'm only 1 dpo :haha:) but if I do test it will be around 9 dpo so maybe May 23rd? 

That's so cool we are on the same dpo! It's nice to have someone the same days as you! When do you plan on testing? I just got so discouraged last two cycles with all the bfn's.. I'm really not expecting much this month! I'm not temping this month either like I did last month.. and I only did an opk because I was having ovulation pain and my cervix was soft high and WIDE open, with TONS of ewcm.. and I got a positive, never got a positive opk last month but my temps did indicate ovulation so I must have missed my surge or didn't get a very strong surge? Which is weird because I was testing multiple times a day.. at any rate this month I've added in coq10 for egg quality and I think it really made a difference, my ovulation was so painful I could barely stand up yesterday morning!! So I'm hoping if I continue to take it it will make some good eggs!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll add you to May 23rd just as a temp placement. I can always change it.

I can't test until 13 dpo. I get an HCG trigger shot. 1st month on it I tested at 10 dpo and it was a bfn.. but last month my trigger shot stayed in my system until 12dpo and was giving me false positives. So 13 dpo would be my first possible "real" :bfp:. It is going to be tough not to test between now and then but I thankfully have a busy schedule coming up so hopefully that'll help. Not to mention we will be traveling and doing some house hunting so I might actually forget about it for a few days. Getting false positives at 11-12 dpo last cycle was very tough so I completely know where you're coming from. 
Sounds like you had a good egg. FX!
I too had some pretty severe O cramps and could barely move, but I've had that for 3 cycles now due to the fertility meds making my endo worse.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi pinkpassion!! 

Ok waiting on frers to be delivered by a friend so I didn't have to go to store, unless af shows up today ugh I'm cramping fx to exeryone! Either way it's still ok! ;) hope everyone has a good day <3


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi can I join? I'm rubbish with OPK's and dates etc thought I was 2dpo but I'm 1dpo!
Testing end of May 26th if I can hold off that long lol xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome to our new ladies and FX to us all


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome pinkpassion & tasha :wave: 

I bought ovulation predictor strips from Rite Aid today (their brand. *These ones*.) This will be my first time using them. Anyone have any tips? The instructions say to start on the day after my period ends. There's only 20 strips though... and it's best to test twice day right? Which means that they'll only last 10 days. Hmph guess I should've bought 2 boxes. :wacko:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Welcome, new ladies! 

So what's the rule of thumb as far as the earliest dpo to test at? Maybe I'll test earlier. I'm still in the process of figuring all this ttc stuff out. For a 35 year old, I know shockingly little about my reproductive system!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disneymom- I get wondfo opks and LOVE them I've tried others didn't like wondfos super accurate and darken perfectly .. i bought 50 opk +20 hpt in a bundle on amazon for $20 .. super deal!! I was tired of wasting money on crap opk.. just my opinion though <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

My earliest is 9 dpo anniemac.. but 10 is usually the best for me personally depends on so much!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok broke down took wondfo that pic is 3 min. I see faint probably in my big fat head lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-15-13-29-03.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Disneymom- I get wondfo opks and LOVE them I've tried others didn't like wondfos super accurate and darken perfectly .. i bought 50 opk +20 hpt in a bundle on amazon for $20 .. super deal!! I was tired of wasting money on crap opk.. just my opinion though <3

Yeah I was going to buy some off Amazon but decided not to in case they didn't show up in time. Well here's to hoping! :drunk:


----------



## skycastles

Is it a line next to the G? I see it!


----------



## muffinbabes4

No sky castles it's very faint to the left of that pink line.. that dark pink line is the control line


----------



## Disneymom1129

I see something faint, muffin :D


----------



## muffinbabes4

I see it on my end not in a pic.. i think these test secretly have minds of their owns and like messing with our heads.. anyways it didn't show in the pic well whatever it is it'll either darken or it won't so time will tell ..:) either way


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cornfield your not aloud to look it's a squinter! ! :) ;) ahahah! Squinter...the story of my life


----------



## skycastles

muffinbabes4 said:


> No sky castles it's very faint to the left of that pink line.. that dark pink line is the control line

no no, not the dark line.. i see a very faint full line between the dark line and the G.. i also see a faint line to the left like you said, but it's about 2/3rd. I am trying to zoom on my phone tho :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Here you go muffin, I attempted to edit it. Quite the hack job but I think it helped a little?
 



Attached Files:







tst.jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney thank u ! If u have time Google pos. Wondfo hpt to see where the line is the test is dry now and it's still their... but it's to the left of your red arrow and as thick as the control , it's not as close as the arrow


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ah ok. Well maybe this means it'll be darker tomorrow :)


----------



## alikat27

Disneymom1129 said:


> Here you go muffin, I attempted to edit it. Quite the hack job but I think it helped a little?

I can see this one! And I can never see squinters! Best of luck to you! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here's a bfp I just found online so you can see better where the 2nd line is supposed to be
  



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-15-14-00-04.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Here's a bfp I just found online so you can see better where the 2nd line is supposed to be

Well in that case I can't see anything on your pic. BUT I believe you that it's there! :thumbup: GL


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry muffin I did try to look hehe..guess we will all know soon enough...wish it was next week already!


----------



## Oldermummy78

I see it muffin I am sure I can!!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## skycastles

Good luck muffin! Fingers crossed!
I believe i'm out already, ladies.. my cervix has become hard and low like all my other cycles. Guess it's for the best; DH admitted he would be stressed if we did accidentally conceive this month


----------



## muffinbabes4

Not out yet sky castles .good luck fx to us all


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry been super busy today running around so I'm going to do what I can to reply




Disneymom1129 said:


> I bought ovulation predictor strips from Rite Aid today (their brand. *These ones*.) This will be my first time using them. Anyone have any tips? The instructions say to start on the day after my period ends. There's only 20 strips though... and it's best to test twice day right? Which means that they'll only last 10 days. Hmph guess I should've bought 2 boxes. :wacko:

From what I've read/seen you can get away with taking 1 a day but to do it in the afternoon. :shrug: 



AnnieMac2 said:


> So what's the rule of thumb as far as the earliest dpo to test at? Maybe I'll test earlier. I'm still in the process of figuring all this ttc stuff out. For a 35 year old, I know shockingly little about my reproductive system!

Well that one is hard. Typically implantation happens 7-10 dpo and a BFP should appear 2 days after implantation. So if you happen to implant on 7dpo then you can get a bfp by 9dpo.. if your body is not A-typical though you could implant a little earlier or a little earlier which of course will change when you'd get a bfp. Hope that helps


----------



## FLArmyWife

skycastles said:


> Good luck muffin! Fingers crossed!
> I believe i'm out already, ladies.. my cervix has become hard and low like all my other cycles. Guess it's for the best; DH admitted he would be stressed if we did accidentally conceive this month

you're not out until the :witch: shows!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Here's a bfp I just found online so you can see better where the 2nd line is supposed to be

So I can't see anything on your pic but i'm also in a rush and not able to look that hard :dust: hope it IS a bfp!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm saving my frer for tomorrow that way I don't waste it just incase... the good news ... my lp seems to be longer this month!! Hurray!! Because it's been only 9-10 days, so far if af does show up tomorrow it would be 11 so yayayayay! Lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

So Ive been a total potty mouth bee otch today.. Don't know if I can thats out of the norm Lol.. 
Just one of those days... 
But I have been having alot of painful twinges down there Hmm..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahah!! That's ok .. could be a good sign!! I've felt a little like I wanna throat punch someone myself !!! Twinges huh?? What dpo are u today?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oo sounds like it could be implantation corn! FX.

Muffin- I'l be anxiously awaiting to hear how it goes

So my family is almost here. They'll be here until Sunday morning. Since they don't know we are TTC I will have to stay off the boards. I will be anxious to hear how everyone is upon my return!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all!


----------



## salawsa

I'm smack dab in the middle of waiting. Uggghhhh AF is due 5/22 and I want to test every day but I'm trying to control myself. I think I'll test on Wednesday......


----------



## muffinbabes4

The wait !! Good luck salawsa


----------



## Cornfieldland

So now I'm driving myself nuts with "symptom spotting" but gotta be in tune with the body right? Anyhow so just got back from watching Advengers...love me some Thor... Been having some weird twinges and pain, and when I wiped tonite there was a drop of blood mixed with some CM...so implantation?! Possible... I'm guessing I'm 7dpo because that's when my EWCM stopped. I'll know in a week...Oh me oh my!


----------



## Cornfieldland

PHP:







salawsa said:


> I'm smack dab in the middle of waiting. Uggghhhh AF is due 5/22 and I want to test every day but I'm trying to control myself. I think I'll test on Wednesday......

Mine is due the 23rd...hoping to test Wednesday as well. :dust::dust:

:baby::baby:


----------



## jessalex

That sounds very promising Corn!! Can't wait for Wednesday to get here!! 
I have pretty much no symptoms, except today have felt dull achy cramps - but I'm sure I felt those last cycle at about the same time. I'm thinking I will test Monday morning (9DPO)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sounds like ib to me corn!! Yay!! Fx <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

So tomorrow 12 dpo wow feels weird to be having a semi normal lp!! I'm cramping on and off and super evil!! Worst mood ever .. anyone ever get extremely moody and impatient before a bfp? I know that sounds silly but it's not normal for me !!! Ugh


----------



## laura_019

Think I have a cyst on my right ovary. I was eating supper last night and I had a sharp jab in that area that had me flinch in pain, but then it was gone. No spotting afterwards so I'm not sure if it ruptured or if it even is/was a cyst. Picked up some dong quai and raspberry leaf tea today. I must say the tea is quite tasty! Hopefully the dong quai will bring on af and regulate my cycles so that I can get a bfp in the near future! :thumbup:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hope you don't have a cyst laura!! Ugh..maybe ib?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Have you used your frer yet? X


----------



## FLArmyWife

Early morning check in while family is asleep


----------



## Cornfieldland

Good morning FLArmy.. How's it going? Hope you have a nice weekend. I'm working today ugh...
Muffin mood swings can be a sign..if you don't usually get them. I turn in to a raging B either way..think I'm just really sensitive to hormones. Did you get morning sickness? I have terrible morning sickness for months...it totally blows ; )


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol.. Guess who came this morning.. :( ugh I'm out.. good luck to everyone! ! Fx !! Tons of dust!! .....on a good note my lp was 11 days soooo that's great news !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm not stressing at all I never tried with the other 4 I didn't even know what an opk was.. and we used the p/o method .. i find it funny now that I'm actually trying I didnt.. life is silly sometimes! ! Ha!! Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm not stressing at all I never tried with the other 4 I didn't even know what an opk was.. and we used the p/o method .. i find it funny now that I'm actually trying I didnt.. life is silly sometimes! ! Ha!! Have a great weekend ladies!!

Sorry muffin : ( I know what you mean...it's so easy to get pregnant on accident and so hard when you try..messed up for sure! 
Your breast feeding May still be affecting your LP?


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm sorry, muffin. Wow, pregnancies with p/o even! You are fertile! Just a short matter of time for you, if not this month. I really don't get the accidents v. no luck when you actually try to increase your odds. So irritating! xoxo


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks guys I was a little sad but it's ok !! Good luck to everyone for valentine's babies !! And yes 4 p/o babies . That's why I'm like wth? But it's ok next month! I'm sure it's the bf :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

What's P/O?


----------



## Oldermummy78

I think p/o is pull out method ?

I got funny ewcm though I did get similar few days back its just like (tmi) :blush:
I blew my nose on the tissue when I wiped and it has the tiniest amount of pink streaked in it, it's to early for implantation at 4dpo so haven't a clue what means


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol.. Guess who came this morning.. :( ugh I'm out.. good luck to everyone! ! Fx !! Tons of dust!! .....on a good note my lp was 11 days soooo that's great news !!

Nooo! :( well I'm glad to hear you had a longer LP at least which is pretty important. Maybe we will be testing buddies next month since our cycles are close!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! Excited for everyone testing next week :D


----------



## Disneymom1129

A little o/t but how is everyone's SO's during TTC? I'm finding it kind of a bonding experience in a way. We didn't "try" for our daughter so this is new to him. He's so funny because I told him I have a tilted cervix/uterus so he's researching and seeing if that effects our chances conceiving. He's also made sure to look up the positions we need to try this month to better our chances LOL. But since he's a guy he took the news of me starting AF pretty well.


----------



## AnnieMac2

He sounds so cute, disney. Mine is pretty hands-off, which is kind of annoying because I feel like I sound obsessed if I ever talk about it. On the flip side, it's good that I don't have to see any disappointment on his part when there's a bfn. We're definitely an opposites attract situation, which has its up- and downsides.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes mine isn't as cute as yours either Disney :winkwink:
He wants the ntnp approach and wants to have a baby but i think is scard something bad will happen. He was surprised I wanted us to dtd on cd13 because that meant we were trying.. I wanted to slap his face lol... He drives me nuts! He doesn't get hormones and mc drive you crazy! But after a open conversation he says he's willing to try since I'm going insane. So i don't talk about ttw or trying we just "do it" haha..


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so confused whether or not I did ovulate, of course I'm not temping this time , but had the positive opk and crazy strong ovulation pain, but normally I get the same symptoms every time I ovulate (sore nippples from ovulation to af, cramps, backache , headache ) this month nothiny... I'm on 3 dpo and I have nothing .. it's the strangest thing !!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Family is gone and I can finally do some catch up





muffinbabes4 said:


> Thanks guys I was a little sad but it's ok !! Good luck to everyone for valentine's babies !! And yes 4 p/o babies . That's why I'm like wth? But it's ok next month! I'm sure it's the bf :)

:cry: I'm sad you didn't get your BFP but a longer LP is a good sign! FX for next cycle!




Oldermummy78 said:


> I think p/o is pull out method ?
> 
> I got funny ewcm though I did get similar few days back its just like (tmi) :blush:
> I blew my nose on the tissue when I wiped and it has the tiniest amount of pink streaked in it, it's to early for implantation at 4dpo so haven't a clue what means

I don't think it's unheard of to implant that early. I THINK I remember reading about someone having OB at 4po but let me get back to you on that. I'll research it :winkwink:





Disneymom1129 said:


> A little o/t but how is everyone's SO's during TTC? I'm finding it kind of a bonding experience in a way. We didn't "try" for our daughter so this is new to him. He's so funny because I told him I have a tilted cervix/uterus so he's researching and seeing if that effects our chances conceiving. He's also made sure to look up the positions we need to try this month to better our chances LOL. But since he's a guy he took the news of me starting AF pretty well.

Mine is pretty good. He goes to all Dr appointments, even if it is just for me to get blood drawn. He talks to me about baby names, he'll randomly smile and make comments like "you'll make a great mom". So mine is handling TTC well. I also feel like it has bonded us




pinkpassion said:


> I'm so confused whether or not I did ovulate, of course I'm not temping this time , but had the positive opk and crazy strong ovulation pain, but normally I get the same symptoms every time I ovulate (sore nippples from ovulation to af, cramps, backache , headache ) this month nothiny... I'm on 3 dpo and I have nothing .. it's the strangest thing !!!!

Well pink, an abnormal post O might mean something is different about this post O :winkwink: maybe it's because your body is working on cooking a little sticky bean. FX


----------



## Oldermummy78

Ohh that's exciting thank you :hugs:
though cervix low and firm :shrug:

Thinking p/o may be policystic ovaries :confused:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oldermummy78 said:


> Ohh that's exciting thank you :hugs:
> though cervix low and firm :shrug:
> 
> Thinking p/o may be policystic ovaries :confused:

:shrug: I know nothing about cervix position and feel

P/O is pull out method as far as I understand


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm hoping it's a good sign!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Is yours same pink? 
I havent much of a clue tbh :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oldermummy- ok so I found an old BnB thread where on page 2 a lady says she had an implantation dip at 4dpo 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p.../370836-earliest-possible-implantation-2.html

Now of course it could be something else but when I checked Dr Bing I found many threads of people on all different sites saying they had pink or red spotting at 3-4 dpo and had ended up pregnant.

FX!!




Did any of our testers test? I know the list had 3 for today


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh this may be very helpful. I never knew this!

https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/ovulation-bleeding/


----------



## Cornfieldland

Still getting some weird twinges and tingly boob pains here and there. Usually only get boob soreness a couple days before period and this is a lot earlier. If I'm not pregnant I'm going to be very pissed at my body! And I'll never symptom spot again...ever :winkwink: Trying to hold out till Wednesday to test...12dpo then


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX corn!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh interesting read thank you FLarmywife 

But im guessing from reading earliest would be 6 days so that would be tomorrow for me

I don't feel any heightened progesterone or whatever it is that ups and / downs while the eggy travels 

So only time will tell :shrug:

My friend just got her very faint :bfp: at 6dpo but i think (hope) to wait it out until earliest Friday making me 10dpo but I could have started my af by Thursday 

Good luck for those :test: girls


----------



## AnnieMac2

Good luck everyone :) Wish I had held out longer, but tested today at 9/10dpo. And it was not the first pee of the day. Just impulsive. Anyway, bfn. For some reason, I'm just not feeling like this will be my month. AF is due Wed. Will probably wait a few more days now.


----------



## jessalex

Hi everyone,

I did a test yesterday morning (8dpo) but bfn. Then spent the rest of the day in bed with stomach bug! Yuck.
I used a test brand called pregnosis which I have since googled and found that it's not very accurate? Anyway, think I might buy a few FRERs and test again tomorrow or wednesday.
Good luck to everyone testing!! Fx'd for you all :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jessalex and annie - it is. Still early so dont give up hope

FX oldermummy!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Can't wait to see all our :bfp: coming through :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX for everyone testing soon :flower:


----------



## skycastles

Hope to see some exciting bfps here soon!
Any news from the May 17th ladies?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello, can I join your lovely group please? 

Good luck to all and sorry to hear that the witch has already made arrivals boo!

FF has put me at 3dpo today but I feel like I ovulated a day later so I'm going with 2dpo. I dont know what date I'm going to test because as soon as I start I get obsessed. It's pointless for me to symptom spot as all my symptoms are identical to AF ones lol. 

So it's just a big ol waiting game now. :) good luck to everyone let's implant us some valentines cherubs! xxx 

Here's my chart, because why not? lol (first attempt at charting properly)
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi Amber

It's my first attempt at charting as well I'm about a wk or so in


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi Amber
> 
> It's my first attempt at charting as well I'm about a wk or so in

Hi Oldermummy :hugs: 

I was pleased to see you in this thread, good luck! :D 

I hope you do a better job of charting than I did haha. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Amber. I will put you down for May 30th test day. If you decide on another date I can always change it.FX and :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome Amber. I will put you down for May 30th test fay. If you decide on another date I can always change it.FX and :dust:

Thank you :) 

I think Sat I will b 7dpo on the 24th but my real first test date that I would consider true would be weds the 27th at 10dpo. xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

So I totally caved at 10dpo because I have been having some symtoms, like my hormonal acne after MC is stopping, having to pee bad in morning, and the twinges and this is what I got....a faint line..but defiantly there!
I cried..and my heart is beating out of my chest! Omg...
Scared, happy,scared, happy...

FLArmy don't put BFP until it's darker k? Just crossing everything until I test with frer!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> So I totally caved at 10dpo because I have been having some symtoms, like my hormonal acne after MC is stopping, having to pee bad in morning, and the twinges and this is what I got....a faint line..but defiantly there!
> I cried..and my heart is beating out of my chest! Omg...
> Scared, happy,scared, happy...
> 
> FLArmy don't put BFP until it's darker k? Just crossing everything until I test with frer!

Yay so exciting! I sont put bfp until you say..but yay :dance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm freaking out over here guys...my husband and kids are home today...it's a holiday in canada...but I'm working...I won't be able to think about anything else. And I'm not telling him till the weekend to make sure
:shhh::bfp:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Cornfield - I just got teary I was so happy for you. Fx. xo


----------



## Cornfieldland

AnnieMac2 said:


> Cornfield - I just got teary I was so happy for you. Fx. xo

Thank you Annie! I'm getting teary that your teary..haha...
Just scared it's not real and about my last loss...but hoping for better


----------



## AnnieMac2

Believe me, I understand that fear :( And it might take awhile to lessen. But remember it's much, muchmuchmuchmuch more probable than not that all will go well. xoxo


----------



## skycastles

that's super wonderful news, cornfield! Here's to that line turning dark ASAP :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- when do you think you'll be able to use a frer?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornfieldland said:


> So I totally caved at 10dpo because I have been having some symptoms, like my hormonal acne after MC is stopping, having to pee bad in morning, and the twinges and this is what I got....a faint line..but definitely there!
> I cried..and my heart is beating out of my chest! Omg...
> Scared, happy,scared, happy...
> 
> FLArmy don't put BFP until it's darker k? Just crossing everything until I test with frer!


:happydance::cloud9: 
Congratulations that's a cracking bfp there. Sticky bean dust to you and I really want to keep hubby out of the loop too until I can plan a cute way to tell him. 

I saw someone bought "I'm going to be a big brother/sister" t-shirts and dressed the kids in them and that's how she told Hubby I want to do that, as the first time I was 18 and 11 weeks gone a happy whoopsie so it was pure panic and the second time was in a car park.... oh the romance. This may be the last ever time, if it happens so I was to do something cute.


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg!!!!!! Congrats cornfield !!!!! That's so exciting !!!!! Can't wait to see it get darker and to see more bfps!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh my... I'm so nervous and been crying off and on all the way to work Waaaaah..oh my..
Hope this is a healthy little bean and sticks! Ive been on prenatals since November and switched my BP meds to the pregnancy one in January ( have had borderline high blood pressure all my adult life) so at least that's taken care of and all I can do is eat right. Thats all I can control right? Anyways Flarmy, I might see if I can buy a 2 pack tonight for tomorrow but everything might be closed due to holiday. If not then Wednesday morning :thumbup: off to work.... I hope you all get your bfps with me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- sounds like a plan. i hope you manage to buy some for tomorrow morning!
Try to have a good day at work and not worry/be unfocused :winkwink:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> So I totally caved at 10dpo because I have been having some symtoms, like my hormonal acne after MC is stopping, having to pee bad in morning, and the twinges and this is what I got....a faint line..but defiantly there!
> I cried..and my heart is beating out of my chest! Omg...
> Scared, happy,scared, happy...
> 
> FLArmy don't put BFP until it's darker k? Just crossing everything until I test with frer!

Yay yay! :happydance: sticky dust!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats cornfieldland :D x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks everyone for the kind words : ) I will update with another test hopefully soon if all goes well. 
:dust::dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congratulations happy and healthy 9mths corn!

I wouldn't say that was faint at all 

Sticky :bfp: 

X


----------



## Oldermummy78

So what were your symptoms corn? 
:Happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

How is everyone holding up this TWW and those whom have recently started a new cycle? each phase of a cycle has it's own problems and terrible wait


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oldermummy78 said:


> So what were your symptoms corn?
> :Happydance:

Hi oldermummy 
Well 6,7dpo I started having twinges down there off and on and also some boob pain like electric zaps. And on day 7po I had a spot of red in my Cm...so that got me thinking. Then I noticed the terrible cystic acne I have had since my MMC started cleaning up and it's been like 3months nonstop. Also I have had to urgently per in the mornings since 6dpo..my bladder may be weaker since I have had 2 children years ago. Anyways i thought either I'm going nuts or I'm pregnant! But all suddle changes but added up. 
Then again I have had some months I sweared I was pregnant and wasn't so it's tricky.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh that's wonderful news honey so pleased for you

Sending sticky :dust: you way :happydance:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I just had small amount of cm (snot type) and a pin prick of pink ! Could this be classed as inplantation! 
Watch this space :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oldermummy78 said:


> I just had small amount of cm (snot type) and a pin prick of pink ! Could this be classed as inplantation!
> Watch this space :happydance:

That's very likely..that's what happened to me basically :flower:
That happened the night of 7dpo for me and I tested today with first urine at 10dpo 
Lot and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> How is everyone holding up this TWW and those whom have recently started a new cycle? each phase of a cycle has it's own problems and terrible wait

Just taking it one day at a time :). Went ahead and did my first OPK today.. negative of course but was surprised that anything showed up (test line was about 1/3 as dark as the control line.) So I think it would be beneficial for me to go ahead and do them every day, and when I notice it getting close, to do it twice a day. 

I've officially made my testing day June 7th too. I like to plan ahead 

How about you?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds like a good plan disney. 

I'm trying to stay distracted and it isn't working out very well. I need to make it to next wednesday! lol but I know this weekend there will be lots of distractions so just need to really make it to Friday and from there I'll all of a sudden be like "What, it's wednesday?"


----------



## mirandala

Hi All!! 

I'd like to join your group if possible! I am trying for my first, and have been for the last year+. I did an IUI and a vaginal insemination yesterday (with frozen sperm). I feel really confident about this cycle- fx!!! I have recently switched donors and this donor has a super high sperm count. Hopefully this is the cycle!

My AF is due on the 31st. I'm a POAS addict, so I will probably start testing before then.

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mirandala said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I'd like to join your group if possible! I am trying for my first, and have been for the last year+. I did an IUI and a vaginal insemination yesterday (with frozen sperm). I feel really confident about this cycle- fx!!! I have recently switched donors and this donor has a super high sperm count. Hopefully this is the cycle!
> 
> My AF is due on the 31st. I'm a POAS addict, so I will probably start testing before then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!

Welcome! :wave:

What day would you like me to add as your testing day? :dust: FX!


----------



## RoseJeans

Nooooo :witch: got me. Sniff. On to the next round! GL to those still testing and yay for the BFP Corn!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry rose


----------



## jessalex

Huge congratulations Corn!! That is so exciting, and such wonderful news!! Cant wait to see a pic of the FRER :)
So sorry RoseJeans x

afm - tested at 10dpo this morning and bfn. Had kinda convinced myself this time was it, and feeling now like I'm out. 

Good luck to everyone else in the wait, whichever stage you are at!


----------



## FLArmyWife

There is still plenty of time for a bfp jessalex. Fx


----------



## Oldermummy78

No symptoms today (7dpo) no twinges no boob pains not a bean &#55357;&#56853;

Hoping for something to start soon or won't be expecting to see my :bfp:

Good luck testers any for today? 

:dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anniemac- anxiously awaiting to hear if you tested


scaredcon and busybee- how did your tests on the 17th go?

corn- did you get to take a frer?

Oldermummy- you still have time. keep your head up!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Excited to see a tonne of :bfp:

:happydance:

True flarmy! 

Where about a are you in your cycle?


----------



## AnnieMac2

FLarmy - I tested early at 10dpo (I hear ya, Jessalex. Wasn't expecting a bfp early anyway, but not feeling hopeful). I meet a new OB on Thursday so I'm going to see if I can hold out until then. But I'll probably test tomorrow if AF (due today) doesn't come before then. Not up for another bfn. My sister just announced to me she was 5 weeks. I wish she hadn't yet. She knew I've been sobbing all week (Mother's Day triggered it. I had a loss in February. And was the only childless woman in my family for our get together on Sunday.). I know people don't get it and that she was excited and it's not like I don't want her to be pregnant. But she is reliably selfish and insensitive, so I was irritated with her. She's younger and this will be her third. She will be sad if it's another girl. I don't have a lot of sympathy for gender disappointment talk with her right now. Thanks for letting me vent, guys. I'm not usually this bitter. Sorry this was long :/

I know the wait is excruciating, FLarmy! How are you doing Corn. Your emotions must be crazy!

Rose - I'm sorry. I know it hurts.

Mirandala - Welcome and nice to meet you and let's get that bfp for you this month!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Sorry if I sounded selfish myself! I adore my sister's children. I'm just very fearful and not doing so well. Just to assure you I don't resent pregnant women. I'm really enjoying bfp's here.


----------



## gillian.s

Hey ladies, need some help because I am very confused. Af is due tomorrow and a couple days ago my cervix started to open so I knew that I was out and had accepted that, but last night I got a really sudden sharp pain near my right ovary (13dpo) and now today I am having a lot of creamy/milky cm (sorry tmi) so is it possible that maybe I only implanted last night and my cervix had started to open before implantation happened and maybe now it will close? I think I am just clutching at straws here haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oldermummy- I am at 5 dpo... 

Annie- i really hope she doesnt show and you get a bfp. Im sorry youre having such a hard time, it is always hard to hear others have gotten what you want so bad. It doesnt make you selfish or nonsupportive, it just shows you are human. :hugs: 

Gillian- i know nothing about the cervix position. Sorry. FX though!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Anni sorry to hear that and you don't sound selfish at all its to be expected and you would have thought your sister knowing what your emotions are like would have held off a few more weeks out of courtesy :hugs:

Gillian I'm not to great on cervix positions myself I give it the odd check every so often and Google the meanings :haha: hoping its promising though the pain sounds so!

Fl army close to me then :happydance: sorry if you already mentioned this i slept since then :lol:

Good luck :test: ers


----------



## gillian.s

No worries ladies, might as well just wait and see seeing as af is due tomorrow..so impatient though!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

5dpo today,seems to,be dragging. Can you put me down for testing on the 25th :) x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry Annie : ( it's hard when family are insensitive.
I understand about feeling happy for others but so sad and down about yourself. I really hope you get some good news soon. 

Flarmy I havnt tested again yet, I will tomorrow morning about hope that line is still there. We only have one bathroom right now and everyone is waiting to use it in the morning... So I'll have to pee in a cup and take it upstairs to my room haha..


----------



## FLArmyWife

Absolutely. When I get to my computer. 

I too am 5dpo


----------



## Oldermummy78

It's going so slowwwwww


----------



## FLArmyWife

Agreed. It is crawling by


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I havnt tested again yet, I will tomorrow morning about hope that line is still there. We only have one bathroom right now and everyone is waiting to use it in the morning... So I'll have to pee in a cup and take it upstairs to my room haha..

:haha: hey girl do what you gotta do to get to pee on that stick! FX the line is darker!


----------



## pinkpassion

5dpo..... dragging by.....


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hehe pee in a cup and take to your room how you going to sneak that past people :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

^^^ hahaha... yeah how do you hide that?? One time I was out and didn't have a cup so I peed in the packaging of an IC .. it was not good, I ended in peeing on myself haha!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Rofl pink!!


----------



## pinkpassion

The things we do lol...

Well I'm having a weird pinching in my uterus today??!!! Hopeful....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds promising


----------



## mirandala

Thanks for the welcome! Let's say the 30th!



FLArmyWife said:


> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!!
> 
> I'd like to join your group if possible! I am trying for my first, and have been for the last year+. I did an IUI and a vaginal insemination yesterday (with frozen sperm). I feel really confident about this cycle- fx!!! I have recently switched donors and this donor has a super high sperm count. Hopefully this is the cycle!
> 
> My AF is due on the 31st. I'm a POAS addict, so I will probably start testing before then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!
> 
> Welcome! :wave:
> 
> What day would you like me to add as your testing day? :dust: FX!Click to expand...


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) that's where I had put you


----------



## busybee98

The witch got me on Saturday onto the next cycle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry busy bee


----------



## Cornfieldland

I think I might try to test again tonight because I'm getting really anxious and I have no self control apparently :winkwink:
Just wanting to tell my husband because it's now driving me nuts. Hope I can drive home and not pee on myself...don't even know if it will work without it being morning urine. Takes a hour to get home...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn, you could still get a bfp without morning pee. Let us know!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Don't know why but I took a test and onv a :bfn: 
Feeling like :witch: is on her way I think Thursday the b**** will have me 

Look forward to your new test looking that bit darker corn :happydance: as long as you hold and don't drink anything for an hour or 2 it's strong enough to take a test and get a reliable result 

Good luck pink ! Sounds good


----------



## Oldermummy78

Btw if I use 'thanks' and it doesn't make sense usually I use as a 'like' button


----------



## Cornfieldland

So there's still a line  on the Frer
So guess I can breath now... 
Now to tell the husband.. Oh lord hehe hope he's happy! It's still very early though..


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ahh corn i wanna see!!

Im sorry oldermummy :( i hope she stays away. 
I also feel like the boards should have a like button lol but the thanks button will have to do for now


----------



## Cornfieldland

Here you go Flarmy... I'll have to wait till Thursday to get a darker one I think.
 



Attached Files:







20150519_190748.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Cornfieldland

I hid the test in the tampon box... House full of boys... I figured no-one would look there hehe


----------



## FLArmyWife

:happydance: yay!!! Omg congrats!!!

Love the hiding spot


----------



## tiana.h

Hey everyone!

Congrats Cornfield land on your BFP!

life has been crazy lately. I tested on the 17th but got a BFN. Tested today and had a faint line. Tested again just to be sure and another faint line!

Testing with either a FRER or digital in a few hours to make sure.
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-19 18.04.29.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FLArmyWife

tiana.h said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Congrats Cornfield land on your BFP!
> 
> life has been crazy lately. I tested on the 17th but got a BFN. Tested today and had a faint line. Tested again just to be sure and another faint line!
> 
> Testing with either a FRER or digital in a few hours to make sure.

GL! Hope the frer is clear


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats cornfield !!

That looks good tiana, can't wait to see your frer!!!


----------



## tiana.h

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-19 19.22.26.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FLArmyWife

tiana.h said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Cornfield and Tiana!! So exciting to see some BFPs!


----------



## ruby83

Congrat's ladies with their BFP! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congratulations cornfield and Tiana good to see 3 :bfp: on the front page :happydance:

My temp dropped below the cover line and im getting the usual cramps and feelings I get before af

That explains the no symptoms :lol: will confirm when she's arrived!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm so sorry oldermummy


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay! Tiana :yipee: hope you have a smooth 9 months!!

Still not real to me yet....just taking it a day at a time. Feeling a little crampy and trying not to stress. Really hoping to see some more BFPs! 
FLArmy Fx'd this is ur month!

Sorry to all those who :witch: hopefully June brings lots of Febuary :baby:
:dust:


----------



## skycastles

Wow another bfp.. happy and safe 9 months to the two of you! Thank you for the baby dust!
I surprisingly have mild pms symptoms.. so my period might be delayed. I'm 13-15dpo now but my period is due 24th, so will still wait at least until the day after. I'm very resigned to getting my period though -cervix is getting lower and more open. However, I have bought myself a BBT thermometer today to start temping next cycle, so a little excited for that. Little things to occupy myself while WTT!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TY corn. Thankfully this weekend will keep me distracted.

skycastle- you could start temping now. Typically, even if you start late, you'll be able to see a temp drop if AF is coming. The first month I started temping during my TWW and at 13dpo I had a big temp drop and it helped ease the pain of bfns. of course start whenever you are most comfortable. FX that you won't even need to


----------



## Cornfieldland

Just curious since we are all from different parts of the world...how much does FRER cost in your area? I know the states are cheaper than Canada.
For a one pack FRER it's 15$ and 2pack was 22$ the 2pk Gold was 30$ choke... Thank goodness for dollar store cheapies :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Just curious since we are all from different parts of the world...how much does FRER cost in your area? I know the states are cheaper than Canada.
> For a one pack FRER it's 15$ and 2pack was 22$ the 2pk Gold was 30$ choke... Thank goodness for dollar store cheapies :winkwink:

I want to say last month I paid $12 for a 2 pack.. but it also varies from state to state and store to store.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?que...pregnancy test&typeahead=first response early


----------



## pinkpassion

Last month it was buy one pack frer get another for free , I paid $16.98 for 4 frer, sent in my rebate and got half of that back, so I technically only spent $8.54 for 4 frer... pretty good!!!!! :)


----------



## skycastles

FLArmyWife said:


> TY corn. Thankfully this weekend will keep me distracted.
> 
> skycastle- you could start temping now. Typically, even if you start late, you'll be able to see a temp drop if AF is coming. The first month I started temping during my TWW and at 13dpo I had a big temp drop and it helped ease the pain of bfns. of course start whenever you are most comfortable. FX that you won't even need to

Ohhhh thanks! That's a great suggestion. I'll start tomorrow morn then. When does the temp usually drop? The day AF comes, or before?


----------



## pinkpassion

skycastles said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> TY corn. Thankfully this weekend will keep me distracted.
> 
> skycastle- you could start temping now. Typically, even if you start late, you'll be able to see a temp drop if AF is coming. The first month I started temping during my TWW and at 13dpo I had a big temp drop and it helped ease the pain of bfns. of course start whenever you are most comfortable. FX that you won't even need to
> 
> Ohhhh thanks! That's a great suggestion. I'll start tomorrow morn then. When does the temp usually drop? The day AF comes, or before?Click to expand...

My temp doesn't drop until after I have started AF 3-4 days in, but everyone is different!


----------



## FLArmyWife

As pinkpassion said, everyone is different. I know a lot of people get a temp drop either 1 to 2 days before and some not until the day of. but if you start now you can get insight into when your temp drop happens so you can be prepared on when to look for it next cycle if needed


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congrats Tiana! I'm sorry, oldermummy and busybee :(

Can't wait to hear your dh's reaction, Corn!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anniemac- any updates? Did AF show? if not did you test?


----------



## Cornfieldland

AnnieMac2 said:


> Congrats Tiana! I'm sorry, oldermummy and busybee :(
> 
> Can't wait to hear your dh's reaction, Corn!

Hi Annie...I wanted to do something "special" but at the same time I'm so scared of another loss I didn't want to make a big deal about it. So we always lay in bed for a while at night and I put my head in his chest and rub his belly....cause he's a big baby :winkwink: And I was freaking out on the inside and just said....What would you think if I was pregnant? He's like ...Really my honey? You are? He just hugged me and was happy/worried. Sigh...he's worried it won't last...pour guy that's his only experience with pregnancy. So I'm hoping I don't disappoint him again since I pushed for this. But anyways..positive thoughts! I congratulated him on his super sperm abilities :spermy:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: FX that it will last corn


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Frer vary here... Usually £8.99 for one, £10.99 for two. Managed to get a 2 pack on offer for £5.99 which are waiting ever so patiently in my drawer lol... 6dpo now :)


----------



## Oldermummy78

Not sure if I am clutching at straws after my temp dip..but
Around 430pm i started to feel queezy and left nipple is a bit pinchy
I am craving salt and pepper chips to the point I am awaiting the delivery!
Just stretched slightly and it pulled and pained for about 30seconds where my tube (I think) would be :confused:

cm not a lot but cloudy and bit stretchy?


----------



## laura_019

I haven't been keeping up with this forum lately, but OMG! Congrats Corn!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Haha, Corn - you two sound so funny and cute! And it's not YOU who will disappoint him. But I get the feeling. xo

Oldermummy - you're not out yet! Isn't it so weird to hope for discomfort?! I'm like, "Come on, boobs, start hurting!...I hope I barf today!". Haha I feel like barf is an 80s word. Where did that come from...

FLarmy - I did an early response test today just because I hadn't properly done one first thing in the morning yet and got a bfn. I'm at cd30/13dpo I think. Surprised af didn't come yet. How are you feeling? Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Oldermummy78

Lol barf it has been a while since i heard that admittedly :haha:

I havent a clue what's going on I wish :witch: would just arrive so I know where I stand! :dohh:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Older- maybe she isn't coming because you're a late bfp getter.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Annie- well you aren't out until AF shows. 

I'm feeling ok. I'm at only 6dpo so nothing much to report here


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oldermummy you are like 8dpo? Or farther? Still have a chance... Don't give up?! Your symptoms Sounded good before. I havnt had much boob pain or twinges since the 7dpo when I believed it implanted. Just some light cramping here and there... And now tired 12dpo here.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Corn I'm 8dpo yes but had a temp dip this morning and af type cramps pains so made me feel I am out :shrug:
So really hope so too flarmy as there's far to many :bfn: and :witch: on the front page for my liking :thumbdown:
Getting more af type cramps and feelings now so going to get dh :sex: then it should bring her on if she's on her way x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Older, if af starts I'd talk to a dr. An 8 day lp stage doesn't give the body time to start cooking baby and implant. 

It is possible your temp dip is an implant dip and there cramps are implantation. FX


----------



## gillian.s

tested this evening and got my BFP :O can't believe it!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats Gillian! :happydance:

Flarmy really hope so of my temp goes up tomorrow is that good should it stay below the cover line till after ov? It's my first period since coming off bc so it is a bit off this mth 
Will update in the morning might take my one step test with fmu if my temp goes up x


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations Gillian!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

:wohoo::headspin: Gillian yay!!! Congrats to you...hope you sail through the next 9months!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats gillian, please post a pic for my pleasure lol!!!

I took a test this am, negative of course (6dpo), but I took one at lunch because I just had the urge and I swear there was the faintest of lines, but I tossed it because that has happened before and if it's real it will continue to get darker!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Gillian


older-Cover line is just a guide to help you see a pattern. It doesn't hold much significance. But your temp typically should stay "elevated" during your lp stage. most of the time pre O temps are right around the coverline and LP stage temps seem to be a bit higher. BUT EVERY BODY IS DIFFERENT. FX tomorrow you get good news!


----------



## skycastles

Congratulations gillian!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here is my evening test, 6dpo .. this morning was completely negative , at noon I thought I saw something and tonight I definitely see something ... but I won't believe anything unless it gets darker, because I've seen too many lines on these that turn into nothing... in all my pregnancys I've always gotten a bfp 7-9 dpo, so we'll see.. but I'm not wasting my frer unless the line on these tests are unquestionably there!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150520_185827-1-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Cornfieldland

:dust:<3 think positive pink! Hoping for darker lines soon Fx'd!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX that you get an undeniable line soon


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! May I join?? I've been taking OPK's the last few days and I believe I had a few positives so not quite sure how many DPO I am but I'm planning on testing sometime next week and into the very beginning of June. Hoping I get a BFP!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Ashley


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ashleyg, seems I'm with you on a few threads, we should be bump buddies (if we get bfps)!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion...I agree! I'd love to be bump buddies! Hopefully we both gets ours soon :) I'm so impatient and can't wait to test lol. If there was any hope at all of me getting a bfp now I'd totally be testing all the time haha :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley, is your husband active? Where are y'all stationed?


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife, we are stationed in California :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

Nice. Bet it is way better than where we are stationed at the Ky/Tn state line. We are so ready to be done with the Army lol. Just 28 more days.


----------



## ashleyg

Haha I hate California! I would love to move somewhere else. But my dad is here and I don't really want to live a long ways away from family. DH's position doesn't require us to move around so we're here for good unless we decide to put in a request at a different base or something.

He's leaving the Army for good? Is he excited about it too?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ah yeah it is hard to be away from family.

Yes his 5 yr contract is done and the army has treated him like crap so he is getting out and going national guard. He is ecstatic, as am I, because it means we were able to start trying for a baby (he did 2 deployments in 3 years. We watched lots of our friends miss out on pregnancies/births and we refused to be in that boat), but most exciting is that we get to move home to Orlando, Fl.


----------



## ashleyg

How exciting! I bet you both are counting down the days lol. 

I totally understand what you mean. It always makes me nervous that my hubby will randomly have to deploy when I'm pregnant or just had a baby. There's always the possibility :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes we are so ready. We hate it here lol. 

Yeah there is always that possibility. So when he had less than a year left which meant not enough time to deploy I knew we were set to start trying


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey flarmy my hubby got out the army 8 mths or so ago 
They treated him like crap to and no better when he left
He was deployed to Iraq and afghan

He did suffer a bit afterwards with ptsd but 8mths later things are looking up (fxd they sty that way)
Good luck hope the leave goes well x


----------



## Oldermummy78

And thanks for the bit about bbt :hugs: I am layed awake at 4 am and have been for almost an hour now! So my bbt isn't going to be great in the morning :-/ meh

Hi Ashley :wave:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats to the BFPs! :D


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Yes we are so ready. We hate it here lol.
> 
> Yeah there is always that possibility. So when he had less than a year left which meant not enough time to deploy I knew we were set to start trying

At least you won't have to worry anymore! Does he already have a civilian job set up?


----------



## Oldermummy78

9dpo 2 different tests taken with fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gillian.s

hey ladies, thanks :) so excited but so nervous at the same time, just hoping it's a healthy pregnancy, here is my test from last night :)
 



Attached Files:







image(5).jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oldermummy- im so glad your dh is doing better. FX it stays that way as you said. And you and welcome about the bbt.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Yes we are so ready. We hate it here lol.
> 
> Yeah there is always that possibility. So when he had less than a year left which meant not enough time to deploy I knew we were set to start trying
> 
> At least you won't have to worry anymore! Does he already have a civilian job set up?Click to expand...

Not exactly. I mean he is technically still employed by Regal Cinemas (they have. Military clause) but he really doesnt want to go back there. He has interviews set up a few different places so I know he will get something... And theyre alli. Security so he will be happy.


----------



## pinkpassion

Nice line gillian !! I have those same tests!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL to all of today's testers.

Oldermummy- I feel like something is catching my eye on the test on the top, but you are still early. FX that at the very least AF stays away until 14dpo giving you a good lp length


----------



## gillian.s

pinkpassion said:


> Nice line gillian !! I have those same tests!!! How many dpo are you?

Thanks :) that was the evening of 14dpo :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Good morning lady's! How is everyone holding out? I used my last FRER this morning...was worried for a moment that nothing was showing up, but it came through. Oh the anxiety :wacko:
Here's the 3 tests I took.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: looking amazing corn!


----------



## pinkpassion

Looks good corn...

7 dpo for me today and I'm seeing just the indent on my tests !!! Hoping something will show soon!!!!


----------



## skycastles

Nice dark lines, corn and gillian! looking forward to seeing more bfps from the ladies testing soon! Try again n update us, pink passion! Fx-ed for you
sorry oldermummy, i have no experience with those kind of test strips..
3 days left before i test.. soooo tempted because i'm minimum 14dpo. I really feel like it's going to be a bfn though, so i don't want to face it yet. Do you all think i should get it over and done with, or is it still possible to get a false negative at this stage?


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sky :test: with a hold for 3-4 hrs and keep us posted good luck!


----------



## Oldermummy78

FLArmyWife said:


> GL to all of today's testers.
> 
> Oldermummy- I feel like something is catching my eye on the test on the top, but you are still early. FX that at the very least AF stays away until 14dpo giving you a good lp length

Exactly my thoughts too x


----------



## FLArmyWife

sky- I'd say test. I think at 14 dpo you'd have an answer. Do you have any symptoms? I'm sorry you already feel like you're out but remember you aren't out until AF shows.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sky , definitely :test:


----------



## ashleyg

Corn those look amazing! 

Sky def test!


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Not exactly. I mean he is technically still employed by Regal Cinemas (they have. Military clause) but he really doesnt want to go back there. He has interviews set up a few different places so I know he will get something... And theyre alli. Security so he will be happy.

Well that's good! I hope he gets something he enjoys doing :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Ashley. In the end it will all work out. If the army did anything it made us resilient


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sky did you :test:


----------



## Pato

Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in yrs but recently started popping in and thought I'd start here today with you ladies if it's alright. I'm actually expecting AF today but so far nothing but gas pains and cramping. I O'd on CD 13, I've been tracking my temps and up to this morning it was still pretty high so I'm hopeful. I'll probably test on May 27th if AF doesn't show up by then.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi pato

I too was expecting af today aswell getting cramps now and :bfn: on my tests so who knows what to expect 

Good luck!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Yup. Right there with you, oldermummy and pato. I'm kind of just looking towards the next cycle at this point. In a somewhat resigned way. Not feeling the psycho devastation of last month ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in yrs but recently started popping in and thought I'd start here today with you ladies if it's alright. I'm actually expecting AF today but so far nothing but gas pains and cramping. I O'd on CD 13, I've been tracking my temps and up to this morning it was still pretty high so I'm hopeful. I'll probably test on May 27th if AF doesn't show up by then.

Welcome. :wave: FX and :dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Anni it's hard the tww I applaud lady's that keep going i really hope I am that committed 
Okay so tonight I have the starting of roadmap blue veins not tonnes but usually I see barely any, so tested and most prob can't see anything I can't but whenever I look away if I look back I catch something then can't see it again?! :dohh:
Have I got line eye now? 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FLArmyWife

Can you get a closer pic?


----------



## Oldermummy78

Can try (I'm hiding from hubby as he would just think I was a phyco taking tests as I do) :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hi ladies I've been reading the thread well done on all the BFP's and good luck next cycle to those the witch already got... 

I'm a serial stalker of these threads and have learnt so much I've been ttc #1 a few years and have never experienced anything like I have this month and I'm not a big symptom spotter.. hoping u will tell me u have experienced this before 
my periods are very irregular and I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to af and from that I'd say I'm about 7 8 dpo and I've had the normal sore bbs but for the last new days I have this strange mild twinge cramps now and again and last night I had a burning pain low down on the left of uterus (the side I lm sure I ovulated from this month) it wasn't sore last 4 hours and then I had some shooting pains same place then nothing... I've had small twinges today and bbs are still sore but I've never experiences pain cramps twinges so I'm trying to hold off on testing as hoping maybe implantation although I'm not sure... hoping u don't mind me joining in ladies


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oldermummy78 said:


> Can try (I'm hiding from hubby as he would just think I was a phyco taking tests as I do) :haha:

Hmm.. I can't see anything but I'm bad at squinter. Last cycle everyone was telling me they could see something but I couldn't. Hopefully one of the other girls will have better insight





DreamHopeBeli said:


> Hi ladies I've been reading the thread well done on all the BFP's and good luck next cycle to those the witch already got...
> 
> I'm a serial stalker of these threads and have learnt so much I've been ttc #1 a few years and have never experienced anything like I have this month and I'm not a big symptom spotter.. hoping u will tell me u have experienced this before
> my periods are very irregular and I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to af and from that I'd say I'm about 7 8 dpo and I've had the normal sore bbs but for the last new days I have this strange mild twinge cramps now and again and last night I had a burning pain low down on the left of uterus (the side I lm sure I ovulated from this month) it wasn't sore last 4 hours and then I had some shooting pains same place then nothing... I've had small twinges today and bbs are still sore but I've never experiences pain cramps twinges so I'm trying to hold off on testing as hoping maybe implantation although I'm not sure... hoping u don't mind me joining in ladies

:wave: welcome!

I have never conceived (well never conceived that I knew of). I have never had this happen, but everyone's body is different. Hopefully some of the other girls can give better insight. FX and GL


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Thanks Flarmywife I'm the same never conceived and never had this weird mid cycle pain ... sore bbs is usually it
just strange going to try hold off and test 28th when there due but might test early if I cannt get my obsession with poas under control lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol I hear you on the POAS addiction. Since I get an HCG trigger shot I learned the hard way not to give in and test early. False BFPs suck.

I'll add you to the first page list for test date of the 28th. That is the day my AF is due too. I'm 7dpo so seems like we are cycle buddies


----------



## Oldermummy78

Dreaming that certainly sounds promising to me! 
Good luck :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to give y'all a heads up. This holiday weekend I will be traveling and not on as much. I will do my best though to check in at least once a day to see how everyone is doing.

FX and :dust: to us all!


----------



## Oldermummy78

No I can't see anything on that angle it must have been the lighting in the bathroom 
Just been confirmed my dh goes on his course not this weekend but next, so if i was to catch this cycle it would be so hard on me, I get sick from pretty much day1, and not just sick I'm talking bedbound, can't keep anything down, so I don't eat and then still I'm heaving ! It's awful and he would be away for 6 Weeks i don't think I would cope, having the school and nursery run :dohh:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Aw thanks oldemummy and Flarmywife always nice to have a cycle buddy.. I have very irregular periods can have a cd 50 but always know whrn I ovulate I've started charting my cervical position and going to do temp next month and take it from there just ordered vitex to try regulate my cycle so if this month isn't the one then I am moving forward to regulate my cycle and take it from there but I have my fx for me and all of u xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Have fun the weekend away flarmy :thumbup:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Dreaming I'm trying to chart the odd time with cp haven't really much of a clue mines quite low throughout the mth I have found but less so sometimes it's medium soft atm haven't a clue what that means!! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol I know nothing about CP either. clueless there. 

but I definitely recommend temping

dream- sound to me like a good plan. sometimes just a little adjustment to help regulate can make all the difference


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Yeah I'm hoping he vitex really works I've heard good things from people for helping regulate. ..
aw I was clueless with cp I'm alot better now mine is medium and soft and closed and that's good so far for this time of months but they say before af should be low hard and opening as af comes but with pregnancy high soft closed but apparently after ovulation all woman will change to these positions at different times so it's better for predicting ovulation than preganacy


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey guys!! I have to catch up Internet has been down ugh!! Hope everyone is good !! I missed yall :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Also back a few pages by p/o I meant pull out hehehe sorry guys ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

So congrats on all the bfp!!!! Oh my goodness congrats I'm so happy to all!! CORN!! YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!! HOLY FREAKEN COW!! YAY!! <3 :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey guys!! I have to catch up Internet has been down ugh!! Hope everyone is good !! I missed yall :(

Muffin! Ive missed you! Welcome back :flower:
Yes I'm the tiniest bit pregnant :winkwink:
Hard to believe.. Hope you are well! Work early tomorrow so it's nighty night for me.


----------



## skycastles

Oldermummy78 said:


> Sky did you :test:

Guys, i tested with FMU.. stark white :bfn: :cry:
my cervix texture is yo-yo-ing between hard and soft and I would have been totally confused if I hadn't tested this morning, so i'm glad i caved in to test earlier than planned. now i know cervical position is definitely unreliable for me.. will try to figure out charting while i go back to WTT. Not sure when we will TTC for real yet, but I hope all of you here would have moved on to the pregnancy forums by then! I'm gonna stick around here to wait for all your results though :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sky- :( I'm sorry but you're not out until af shows.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Agreed not out till the wicked :witch: shows! 
Good luck :thumbup:

I took more tests this morning and again :bfn:
Had quite a bit of watery cloudy cm yesterday actually thought af was here, but nothing today :shrug:

Good luck testers !

Hey muffin!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Took a frer when went to shop :blush: 
Wasn't meant to but saw it, had to buy it and pee on it! Especially as they are but one get one half price!
Tossed it in bin on way home but the control line was very thin and whiter than white test 
:cry:


----------



## ashleyg

I'm sorry ladies! But keep testing!! Like Armywife said, you're not out until AF shows :D


Meanwhile I'm going nuts waiting to test, ugh. I finally think I ovulated yesterday so today I am 1DPO. It's going to be a loooooong wait until I can poas lol. Feels like forever from now. I'll probably start testing at 6dpo though just because I'm impatient lol :haha:


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm out, but ok. This week was so emotional that I'm relieved there's closure. Now to mainline a cup of coffee!


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's right not over till af comes!! Corn you have a itty bitty in their!! Hope your feeling great !! As for me .. i am still nursing as you all know .. the vit. B has helped to lengthen lp and I'm on a new cycle.. I'm on cd 7 and have been drinking green tea daily so maybe it will help improve ewcm since I've had none!! fx .. i think that was the problem. So good luck to all to still get all your bfp this month as for everyone else that didn't .. next month could be it for us!! <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww sorry annie mac.. keep your head high... cheers to a fresh new cycle <3 ;)


----------



## Pato

Oldermummy78 said:



> Hi pato
> 
> I too was expecting af today aswell getting cramps now and :bfn: on my tests so who knows what to expect
> 
> Good luck!

All the best to you too hun.


----------



## Pato

AnnieMac2 said:


> Yup. Right there with you, oldermummy and pato. I'm kind of just looking towards the next cycle at this point. In a somewhat resigned way. Not feeling the psycho devastation of last month ;)


Well the thing is I started spotting ever so slightly last night and this morning....by slightly I mean barely making it to my undie liners (tmi). Its stopped now but I have that really crampy feeling all day....my temps were still pretty high this morning although it was lower than yesterday but still above cover line.....still hopeful....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- look into preseed. It is a sperm friendly lube that helps women who don't make ewcm. I use it.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Aw i was looking into preseed as well think it might be useful it can't hurt .... 

Well yesterday was feeling great still had my usual sore bbs but that was it after Wednesday nights burning pain (although not to painful ) .. and today u have what feels like af cramps but no where near as bad so I will c how this plays out but my optimism has went down slightly lol but as u all said we are not out till af appears


----------



## NewHorizon

I love all the encouragement and support from you ladies and hope you don't mind if I join?
A little bit about me and dh :)
We have been ttc for two years now, most of that time spent in London where my doctor told me my blood tests "looked fine". Fast forward to moving to Philly in January and my current RE (who is wonderful) looked over the tests and said he is crazy if he thought I could get pregnant with the levels shown. Sigh. :dohh:
Tried out first iui in March, bfn which was a big disappointment but softened by the kind words from ladies here.
We did our first ivf cycle after this and after countless needles and pricks are finally in the tww. I am currently d4p5dt. They transferred two 5BB embies and we were happy to hear the next day the rest of the crew caught up and 4 were frozen ranging from 6aa-5bb.
I am a confessed early tester and have tested both yesterday and today which were both bfn which is ok (kind of) because I know it's so early but at least I know the trigger is out (silver lining!). Have been feeling a bit of dull aches in my tummy and some funny twitching but I am so hyper sensitive I can't tell reality vs. what I want to feel. :shrug: Thanks for listening and fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!

Oh and my beta is 5/27! :kiss:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

New horizon hi and I'm hoping for ur bfp his month .. must admit I to am a poas addict at times lol

I've been having twinges like small elastic bands going ping not sore just noticeable and dull cramps so I'm hoping for us all we see that bfp&#9786;


----------



## NewHorizon

DreamHopeBeli said:


> New horizon hi and I'm hoping for ur bfp his month .. must admit I to am a poas addict at times lol
> 
> I've been having twinges like small elastic bands going ping not sore just noticeable and dull cramps so I'm hoping for us all we see that bfp&#9786;

Thanks Dream! Can be so confusing, I know. As an example, had some weird activity going on this morning but then again that could be the NYC fresh bagels my sis brought up to our lake house for the holiday weekend. Love them and haven't had them in forever. Happy tummy or implanation- or both!?:shrug:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

huge congrats to corn and pato :)

Just checking in. This is a unusual cycle for me in that, 5dpo I had a temp dip with pains and searched around and skim-read about implant dips but many people were saying it was too early for that.

So, I got excited, had cramps and achy legs by nights and went to bed hoping to wake up to a nice big surge again... alas, it dipped below the cover line. I'm gutted :cry:

I can only assume that AF is coming stupidly early as I'm cycle day 21 and am due AF in 9 days. My temps usually stay high and then crash a whole degree the day of the witch. This is really confusing. :wacko:

If anyone has experienced this or knows what's going on physiologically I'd be interested to hear your opinion please?
 



Attached Files:







my chart 6dpo.png
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber it can still be implantation :) hopefully tomorrow it will shoot up!!! I hope for some good news!!!! Good luck!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Pink! Obviously this is the more preferable explanation I could have hoped for :hugs: I guess time will tell, I will update with hopefully a nice rise tomorrow. :) If not I will just wait for AF I have some ic's here when would it be worth starting to take them if it was ID? xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi Amber mine did the same thing on 6dpo it has since gone up and i am now on 10dpo
Not sure yet how it will end so watch this space! X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi Amber mine did the same thing on 6dpo it has since gone up and in now on 10dpo
> Not sure yet how it will end so watch this space! X

Good luck oldermummy I can't believe you are 10dpo now, crossing everything for your BFP! Any glimmers of one yet? xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Just wanted to say thank you all for your kind words :flower:
I really look forward to seeing more :bfp:
I have one more dollar store test that I'm taking tomorrow because that's when my period was due. My symptoms keep changing everyday it seems. Hormones are lovely :winkwink:
This was my first experience with OPKs...and I guess it worked for me.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hey ladies I'm not claiming this to be a 2ww symptom but looking for some info.... I have had really sore bbs but I always do with the progesterone before af but around my areola I have tiny bumps/spots appear all around them and I have loads of spider veins.... I have never said I think this month I will see a bfp but for some reason with this cycle being so different I jut keep thinking I will and I'm terrified I just end up so disappointed. .. anyway have u every had these things they have just appeared tonigjt it's a line of them all around areola


----------



## Oldermummy78

No look yet Amber tried ic and frer today not even an evap to obsess over :dohh:

Not sure about the spider veins dreaming but if it's new for you then could well be! 

My cp is medium and softish to the touch so will just watch and see my tomorrow temp 

:dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I will try preseed if the tea doesn't work but it's already working and I'm only on cd 7!! I always had it it's just I think it could be from nursing I'm probably lacking in certain nutrients or something. . So we'll see thank u flarmywife! U r awesome <3


----------



## jessalex

Hi!!

Hello to the all the new people that have joined - hoping this is the month for your BFP!!
Amber - hoping that the dip was implantation! 
New Horizon - got everything crossed that your embryos (maybe twins??) implant :)
Corn - just for the fun of it can you post the pic once you have poas? Love seeing all these amazing bfps!
Older mummy - any luck testing yet?
Just wanted to comment on the posts about pre seed and ewcm etc, I have also got a question....
I have always gotten quite a lot of ewcm around the middle of my cycle, but over the last two months trying to conceive, I have noticed that the day when my ewcm is at its greatest (eww sounds gross so sorry!!) is the day before I have been getting my LH surge using OPKs. So basically by the time I ovulate there is no ewcm. This last cycle I used pre seed so hoping that will cover the lack of cm. Anyway, any thoughts would be appreciated - maybe I am way over thinking things.
Also, quick update from me - the witch arrived exactly on time today - so those opks are very accurate!!!
Good luck to everyone and thank you for reading this :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey jessalex I've never had a ewcm problem until now (I think it has to do with nursing) but when I always did. . It would be heavy 1-2 days before O day.. usually not much on O day.... but I've been drinking green tea every day (brewed with ice and organic sugar) since cd 1 and I'm already noticing a huge change, I researched and it has worked for so many people , it's worth trying and working for me so far !!


----------



## jessalex

Wow thanks Muffin!! I will definitely try that!! Hoping you get you bfp this time!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

8dpo 5pm test... I'm sure it's just the indent but I can't help but see something ... probably line eye :haha:!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150522_165513-1-1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 17









20150522_165506-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 10









20150522_165348-1-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16









20150522_165344-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Oldermummy78

Jessa No luck testing took a frer after 3hr hold and nothing not even eVap :haha:

Pink is there something on that last one or do I now have line eye?! 

Boobs are so sore still no heightened sense of smell...when does that kick in :bfp: girls? Watery cm quite a bit not nothing else 

Here's mine for poas goers
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jessalex

Pink - I'm really terrible at seeing lines, but I agree with oldermummy, maybe the last one I can?
oldermummy - really hoping that line appears for you - maybe with fmu? Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Oldermummy78

If temps above cover line again I will try with fmu of not I'm saving my last one for Monday/Tuesday (hopefully :blush:)

Thanks jessa 

:dust: all round girls hope there's lots of :bfp: to come


----------



## Disneymom1129

GL OlderMummy & muffin :). Hope to see a BFP soon!

Just checking in. I am still waiting to ovulate-- calculators say no later than next Wednesday. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pinkpassion I see it in 1 of them!! But just wait till tomorrow, it'll either darken or not .. fx gl!!! <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney- I'm only back on cd 7... af showed up but it's ok!! I have a great feeling about this cycle fx!! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck everyone! !!! 
Oldermummy I thought I seen but ... lol not sure ;) test tomorrow? It should get darkwr fx!! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Disney- I'm only back on cd 7... af showed up but it's ok!! I have a great feeling about this cycle fx!! :)

Oops sorry! :dohh: I think I got you mixed up with pinkpassion. FX for you! :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey girls just wanted to pop in and say I will try to catch up and post replies this afternoon. It's been go go go for it's for the past 36 hours with 24 of them collectively being spent in the car


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I totally see something* :dust: Good luck for tomorrows test.

Older mummy I cant make out anything yet but look forward to you next test. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm. 

SS. Nothing really, backache, sore bbs, tired but that's what I'm always like 8 days before my AF. 

:shrug:

My chart did this, and I took a 7dpo IC. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=412333

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







dip up again.png
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oldermummy78

Well girls last nights rest (top or left as the pictures turned it) middle test with fmu ic with smu

Only get big fat wide grey evaps when lift them to the light :dohh:

On an upside I am 11 dpo which means I am going to get my decent lp which I was so worried about! Even dos some :sex: to see if witch would come on which usually works but nothing! :happydance: 

Look forward to this mornings tests from you girls
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Oldermummy78

Amber just went to look at your chart and saw your test has that line got colour? Looks promising....


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey there, 

No, as far as I can tell it's grey and I've had grey lines before and IC's it means nothing. I wont get excited until I see a pretty pink line. :)

Good luck with your testing and excellent news on your LP :happydance: 

I'm going to do another IC tomorrow then possibly a frer monday. By monday I will be 9dpo 

I'm happy my temp went back up though. It means I'm not going to have a silly early AF I guess? xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

That's the rainbow at the end of it I guess if :af: shows 
We have a decent leutal phase :thumbup:

Yes if temps gone up your not due :af: today 

:happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oldermummy78 said:


> That's the rainbow at the end of it I guess if :af: shows
> We have a decent leutal phase :thumbup:
> 
> Yes if temps gone up your not due :af: today
> 
> :happydance:

Phew! Mummy78' these IC's keep calling me to look at them so I did and now that/those shadows is visible at arms length..... naughty IC's and silly me for looking. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=7


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG ladies, I hope this is real..... 9dpo fmu
 



Attached Files:







20150523_074527-1-1.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 30









20150523_074530-1-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Cornfieldland

So.....I think it might be over :cry:
Took a cheapie at 530am and it was blank. Thought maybe it was the test so went back to bed...bought a frer at 9 and the line is lighter. Feeling crampy and not very hopeful at the moment. Totally hating TTC right now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 36


----------



## AnnieMac2

"Well the thing is I started spotting ever so slightly last night and this morning....by slightly I mean barely making it to my undie liners (tmi). Its stopped now but I have that really crampy feeling all day....my temps were still pretty high this morning although it was lower than yesterday but still above cover line.....still hopeful...." [/QUOTE]

Rooting for you, Pato!

How do I change my settings so emojis and quotes show up properly instead of text? Thanks!


----------



## pinkpassion

O cornfield, NO!!!!!! Hopefully that is not the case but I agree that is what happened during my chemical.. I'm so sorry.. I hope that is not the case!!!! :cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> OMG ladies, I hope this is real..... 9dpo fmu

I see something faint on the 2nd one! 



Cornfieldland said:


> So.....I think it might be over :cry:
> Took a cheapie at 530am and it was blank. Thought maybe it was the test so went back to bed...bought a frer at 9 and the line is lighter. Feeling crampy and not very hopeful at the moment. Totally hating TTC right now.

Oh no!! :cry: well let's just hope that it was just a fluke.. when can you get into your dr for a blood test and/or TV ultrasound? FX your bean sticks... Hang in there... :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well I guess I'll see what happens between now and next week. Then if need be I'll make an appointment. My doctor is a idiot, but I can ask for a blood test.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh corn !! I'm sorry ugh :( I'm sending you lots of hugs keep us posted


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I see it!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oldermummy I see it pink on the ic and not so sure about the frer but I see something!! Fx!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn.. i had test that did that .. you never know..it's still dark.. also I cramped extremely bad allllll 4 pregnancies. . Always thought the worse but all turned out so keep your head up and fx!! <3 <3


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm having tons of cramping like af all of a sudden.... I'm scared to test again...


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Aw corn hopefully it's.ok it's still dark hope it's still nice and sticky and my.docs sounds like ours a.waste of.time lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> That's the rainbow at the end of it I guess if :af: shows
> We have a decent leutal phase :thumbup:
> 
> Yes if temps gone up your not due :af: today
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Phew! Mummy78' these IC's keep calling me to look at them so I did and now that/those shadows is visible at arms length..... naughty IC's and silly me for looking. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=7Click to expand...

Yep I get you there too honey :haha:


----------



## Oldermummy78

pinkpassion said:


> OMG ladies, I hope this is real..... 9dpo fmu

Looks pink to me!

Congrats! Xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Cornfieldland said:


> So.....I think it might be over :cry:
> Took a cheapie at 530am and it was blank. Thought maybe it was the test so went back to bed...bought a frer at 9 and the line is lighter. Feeling crampy and not very hopeful at the moment. Totally hating TTC right now.

Oh no I do hope not corn :hugs:

This has to be your sticky bene :dust: :dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Anni.. Sounds promising! Good luck!

Muffin.really ? You see something....I can't and I'm trying to save my last frer till at least Monday or Tuesday 

Pink feet up and relax honey x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thoughts? I have a thread in pregnancy test forum, I got a faint line this morning, and used a different brand tonight and got another faint line, I'm only 9dpo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Oldermummy78

Tasha looks pink! 

Congrats! :dust:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congrats tasha looks like a.bfp to me.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink... i had super bad cramping all 4 pregnancies. .. don't be scared .. try to relax , I know it keeps you on pins and needles but stress is no good .. just try to relax smile and grow a baby !! ;) gl fx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi tasha!! It looks like a nice faint bfp to me ;) test tomorrow should be darker!! Gl !!


----------



## pinkpassion

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pink... i had super bad cramping all 4 pregnancies. .. don't be scared .. try to relax , I know it keeps you on pins and needles but stress is no good .. just try to relax smile and grow a baby !! ;) gl fx

Thanks, I know I had some with dd and previous pregnancies , just nerve-wracking !!! I'm trying to just relax about it though !!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Tonight's test after 10mins
Evap or :bfp:

Cp low and hard

Crampy feeling feel not sick but back of my stomach sickly ? Don't know if that makes sense? Honestly feel af is coming No cm hardly
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## NewHorizon

Dream, Annie, oldermummy, Amber I keep checking in hoping to see a bfp from one of you ladies! 

I am now 10dpo/5dp5dt and was really hoping to see something this morning :nope: yesterday was still the likely 'too early' phase but today was the first day there was a real chance of a bfp showing up. I can't help but think about what a brutal process ivf can be to turn up with a bfn. I know, need to get my head in a more optimistic place but those thoughts really like to sneak with each bfn. Enough of that- until AF there is always room for a bfp!:thumbup:


Pink- I've seen so many posts with cramping after. Testing may ease your worry so you can enjoy your bfp but obviously whatever makes you feel best.
Amber - hoping that the dip was implantation! 
New Horizon - got everything crossed that your embryos (maybe twins??) implant 
Corn - I am so rooting for your bfp. Once you see the two lines it seems impossible to go backwards. Have fx for you.

Tasha congrats! I hope your bfp brings us some good baby vibes!


----------



## pinkpassion

NewHorizon said:


> Pink- I've seen so many posts with cramping after. Testing may ease your worry so you can enjoy your bfp but obviously whatever makes you feel best.
> Amber - hoping that the dip was implantation!
> *New Horizon - got everything crossed that your embryos (maybe twins??) implant *
> Corn - I am so rooting for your bfp. Once you see the two lines it seems impossible to go backwards. Have fx for you.
> 
> Tasha congrats! I hope your bfp brings us some good baby vibes!


Hehehe, I love how you're encouraging yourself !!!!!!! ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ok bare with me. I'm attempting to catch up. If I missed a post I'm sorry!




AnnieMac2 said:


> I'm out, but ok. This week was so emotional that I'm relieved there's closure. Now to mainline a cup of coffee!

:cry: I'm sorry





NewHorizon said:


> I love all the encouragement and support from you ladies and hope you don't mind if I join?
> A little bit about me and dh :)
> We have been ttc for two years now, most of that time spent in London where my doctor told me my blood tests "looked fine". Fast forward to moving to Philly in January and my current RE (who is wonderful) looked over the tests and said he is crazy if he thought I could get pregnant with the levels shown. Sigh. :dohh:
> Tried out first iui in March, bfn which was a big disappointment but softened by the kind words from ladies here.
> We did our first ivf cycle after this and after countless needles and pricks are finally in the tww. I am currently d4p5dt. They transferred two 5BB embies and we were happy to hear the next day the rest of the crew caught up and 4 were frozen ranging from 6aa-5bb.
> I am a confessed early tester and have tested both yesterday and today which were both bfn which is ok (kind of) because I know it's so early but at least I know the trigger is out (silver lining!). Have been feeling a bit of dull aches in my tummy and some funny twitching but I am so hyper sensitive I can't tell reality vs. what I want to feel. :shrug: Thanks for listening and fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!
> 
> Oh and my beta is 5/27! :kiss:

GL! I will add you to test date 5/27





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> huge congrats to corn and pato :)
> 
> Just checking in. This is a unusual cycle for me in that, 5dpo I had a temp dip with pains and searched around and skim-read about implant dips but many people were saying it was too early for that.
> 
> So, I got excited, had cramps and achy legs by nights and went to bed hoping to wake up to a nice big surge again... alas, it dipped below the cover line. I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> I can only assume that AF is coming stupidly early as I'm cycle day 21 and am due AF in 9 days. My temps usually stay high and then crash a whole degree the day of the witch. This is really confusing. :wacko:
> 
> If anyone has experienced this or knows what's going on physiologically I'd be interested to hear your opinion please?

FX AF stays away





jessalex said:


> Also, quick update from me - the witch arrived exactly on time today - so those opks are very accurate!!!
> Good luck to everyone and thank you for reading this :)

I'm sorry Jess. FX and GL :dust: for next cycle





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Afm.
> 
> SS. Nothing really, backache, sore bbs, tired but that's what I'm always like 8 days before my AF.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> My chart did this, and I took a 7dpo IC. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=412333
> 
> xxxx

Temp is back up so hopefully you get a bfp soon!




Oldermummy78 said:


> Well girls last nights rest (top or left as the pictures turned it) middle test with fmu ic with smu
> 
> Only get big fat wide grey evaps when lift them to the light :dohh:
> 
> On an upside I am 11 dpo which means I am going to get my decent lp which I was so worried about! Even dos some :sex: to see if witch would come on which usually works but nothing! :happydance:
> 
> Look forward to this mornings tests from you girls

:dust: :dust: GL and FX





Cornfieldland said:


> So.....I think it might be over :cry:
> Took a cheapie at 530am and it was blank. Thought maybe it was the test so went back to bed...bought a frer at 9 and the line is lighter. Feeling crampy and not very hopeful at the moment. Totally hating TTC right now.

:cry: I really hope not! :dust:




oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Thoughts? I have a thread in pregnancy test forum, I got a faint line this morning, and used a different brand tonight and got another faint line, I'm only 9dpo x

FX you get a darker line tomorrow!


----------



## mayb_baby

Hi I haven't posted here yet, 
Congrats on all the early BFPs! 
I'm 10dpo tomorrow, AFs due on Thursday and I really want to test in the morning.
I have a few symptoms, 1-2dpo bad cramping in my lower right abdomen, 3-8dpo bloating and a lot of gas, 9dpo night nausea and headache.
Might do a cheapie tomorrow with fmu. X


----------



## FLArmyWife

mayb_baby said:


> Hi I haven't posted here yet,
> Congrats on all the early BFPs!
> I'm 10dpo tomorrow, AFs due on Thursday and I really want to test in the morning.
> I have a few symptoms, 1-2dpo bad cramping in my lower right abdomen, 3-8dpo bloating and a lot of gas, 9dpo night nausea and headache.
> Might do a cheapie tomorrow with fmu. X

GL. What testing date would you like me to put you down as?


----------



## mayb_baby

May 28th please :)


----------



## Oldermummy78

pinkpassion said:


> NewHorizon said:
> 
> 
> Pink- I've seen so many posts with cramping after. Testing may ease your worry so you can enjoy your bfp but obviously whatever makes you feel best.
> Amber - hoping that the dip was implantation!
> *New Horizon - got everything crossed that your embryos (maybe twins??) implant *
> Corn - I am so rooting for your bfp. Once you see the two lines it seems impossible to go backwards. Have fx for you.
> 
> Tasha congrats! I hope your bfp brings us some good baby vibes!
> 
> 
> Hehehe, I love how you're encouraging yourself !!!!!!! ;)Click to expand...

That's fantastic :lol: that went straight over me till pink pointed it out! 
You go girl :dust: :dust:


----------



## AnnieMac2

New Horizons - af came yesterday. Thanks for asking and good luck!

Corn, I am so sorry you're on this roller coaster. It's just not fair. I wish I knew more specifics about those tests and if that even indicates anything at all. I'll be thinking of you. Keep us updated. Huge hug.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oldermummy. . Yes I do I seen pink on the ic and I turned it negative and seen it better ..Hehehe I just looked again for sure seen pink so it could be indent idk but I see pink !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oldermummy. . I just looked at you test from tonight I see faint bfp idk maybe I'm crazy lol you'll know tomorrow if it gets darker!! Gl!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oldermummy78 said:


> Tonight's test after 10mins
> Evap or :bfp:
> 
> Cp low and hard
> 
> Crampy feeling feel not sick but back of my stomach sickly ? Don't know if that makes sense? Honestly feel af is coming No cm hardly

I see something! :test: again tomorrow wih fmu GL :flower:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi muffin and dysney thought for sure it was my :bfp: last night just took 2 more tests with fmu and nothing :shrug: 
Must have been an evap so annoying as it looked almost pink ugh!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, 

oldermummy, I saw something on your test the last one for sure. Not sure why It would show up this morning but those things are so fickle. 

Thanks for the lovely replies from everyone :hugs:

afm: Nothing to report really, IC's are just being Ic's I _may_ test with a Frer tomorrow, Not sure yet I may have to wait until Tuesday's FMU as I don't have any here and it's a bank holiday so no where will be open. 

My temp went it's highest ever, I have increased thirst and backache and the tata's are doing their thangs (sore) But they can all be my impending AF symptoms too so nothing out of the ordinary here. 7 days left until AF is expected. :af: I'd much rather a nice big juicy :bfp: though 

Here's my chart, FF says it's triphasic so I quickly looked that up and it sounds neither here nor there in regards to BFP indication. :dohh: 

Have a lovely day everyone xxxx
 



Attached Files:







cycle day 8 chart.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 0


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Oldermummy78

Amber..looks great and sounds promising! Good luck :dust:

Tasha..that's an amazing :bfp: congratulations happy and healthy 9 mths :happydance:

My boobs are so sore veiny and I am crampy and cranky (possible teasingly torturous evaps!)

Ugh ugh ugh!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oldermummy78 said:


> Amber..looks great and sounds promising! Good luck :dust:
> 
> Tasha..that's an amazing :bfp: congratulations happy and healthy 9 mths :happydance:
> 
> My boobs are so sore veiny and I am crampy and cranky (possible teasingly torturous evaps!)
> 
> Ugh ugh ugh!

Oldermummy I have everything crossed for your bfp, 

Tasha, congratulations lovely lovely bfp, can I ask how many dpo you are? xxxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Amber..looks great and sounds promising! Good luck :dust:
> 
> Tasha..that's an amazing :bfp: congratulations happy and healthy 9 mths :happydance:
> 
> My boobs are so sore veiny and I am crampy and cranky (possible teasingly torturous evaps!)
> 
> Ugh ugh ugh!
> 
> Oldermummy I have everything crossed for your bfp,
> 
> Tasha, congratulations lovely lovely bfp, can I ask how many dpo you are? xxxxClick to expand...


10dpo xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thank you amber though after all the :bfn: not so sure now :cry:

Wow tasha you implanted early for that to show that strong at 10dpo

That's fab 

Wish my stupid evap was one like yours 

Did you have faint ones before today ? Sorry i can't remember...what day was your first faint?

:dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats tasha that's a great :bro: 10dpo and a :bfn: 
Going to try and hold off for 4 more days now :( 
Although I don't think this is my month


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Oldermummy78 said:


> Thank you amber though after all the :bfn: not so sure now :cry:
> 
> Wow tasha you implanted early for that to show that strong at 10dpo
> 
> That's fab
> 
> Wish my stupid evap was one like yours
> 
> Did you have faint ones before today ? Sorry i can't remember...what day was your first faint?
> 
> :dust:

Yeah I had this one at 9dpo yesterday on an IC . I use OPK's so I know when I ovulated for sure. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats tasha


----------



## pinkpassion

Well... I guess that makes it official!!!! :happydance:&#65532; do you think the frer is too light?!

This is 10dpo, on a 2 hour hold with drinking a lot.. I was up with dd 2 hours ago and originally didn't plan on testing this early so drank a ton of water because I'm so thirsty , but then my stupid curiosity got the best of me and my pee was very diluted.. I just need to relax, I'm just worried it will be another chemical!!!!

Also look how barely there that ic looks!!! :/
 



Attached Files:







20150524_060153-1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 19









20150524_055637-1.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats tasha!!!! Bump buddies????


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

First of all yay BFP Pinkpash that looks great!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
However looking at that sad looking IC it's now made me wonder if something would show on a frer tomorrow for me as I'm having stupid evaps on my IC's -BUT these evaps are visible from when the dye goes over I see them from about 60 seconds onwards. 

Can't flipping believe I'm obsessing over IC's I promised myself I wouldn't :dohh::haha::blush:

Ugh ok ladies here the pics. Honest answers please :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cycle 4 8dpo.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 6









8dpo cycle 4 c.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14









8dpo cycle day 4.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 14









8dpo cycle 4.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

:p Yay pink!! That's a great line for 10dpo! Wishing you the best!

I'm still hanging in there...no bleeding and havnt retested since yesterday morning. So if all is well I will test again tonight or tomorrow... Don't want to spend more on frer..already 50$ in the hole. Might get the $store ones that where positive on 10dpo for me and see. Trying not to obsess! If all is well I'll go to my dr and ask for bloods. I would like to know my progesterone clotting time and HCG. My dr is the kind you have to ask for everything because he looks at webmd for everything..useless. Hanging on to a thread of hope, and if it ends I rather it end now than have a repeat of last time. Oh the anxiety of being a mom! Still having symptoms so that's a positive sign.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Yay pink :happydance: 
That's great tash
Amber I see something that's how mine looked well one of them the other was blank :grr: so I would say the fact you have two the same is most likely your :bfp:

Fxd yours gets darker for you :thumbup:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Cornfieldland said:


> :p Yay pink!! That's a great line for 10dpo! Wishing you the best!
> 
> I'm still hanging in there...no bleeding and havnt retested since yesterday morning. So if all is well I will test again tonight or tomorrow... Don't want to spend more on frer..already 50$ in the hole. Might get the $store ones that where positive on 10dpo for me and see. Trying not to obsess! If all is well I'll go to my dr and ask for bloods. I would like to know my progesterone clotting time and HCG. My dr is the kind you have to ask for everything because he looks at webmd for everything..useless. Hanging on to a thread of hope, and if it ends I rather it end now than have a repeat of last time. Oh the anxiety of being a mom! Still having symptoms so that's a positive sign.

Keep as positive as you can corn rooting for you xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

I'm going to test with my frer after 4hr hood and class myself as out of another :bfn:

So approx 4pm of can hold that long 

Most likely will be after way it's been going since last night :cry:

Wish me luck 

Good luck testers :dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

:dust: Oldermummy! Think positive!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

pinkpassion said:


> Congrats tasha!!!! Bump buddies????

Definitely!!! :D


----------



## Cornfieldland

So that was short lived....AF showed. Just something went wrong...again. Starting to feel like maybe I shouldn't try. Guess maybe I can push for some testing and see what he says. It's..ok i rather it happen now than later. Hope you guys have more success!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornfieldland said:


> So that was short lived....AF showed. Just something went wrong...again. Starting to feel like maybe I shouldn't try. Guess maybe I can push for some testing and see what he says. It's..ok i rather it happen now than later. Hope you guys have more success!


I'm so sorry corn xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry Corn!!!! Please take it easy, and push for testing.. I always said after each of my miscarriages that I didn't want to try anymore but I eventually did want to.. I'm actually nervous this one will turn into a chemical or something!!! :hugs:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Corn :hugs: I'm so so sorry but your right best now that any later 

Give extra gentle hugs to your dh tonight and I hope he takes extra care of you 

Xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

I just realised girls I can't try again now until July! 

Dh goes away Friday for 6 weeks on a course :wacko:

Guessing wasn't meant to be I think I will go straight to ntnp when af shows 

Good to see the bfp getters this is a lucky thread for bringing them in

:happydance:

My last frer is on my pregnancy test post and big fat neg!

So going to sulk for a few hrs and try not to think of something else to add onto here 

:lol:


----------



## BrittRashel

Hi ladies! I am technically not "officially" testing until around Friday but since DH is going out of town on Tuesday for two weeks, I went ahead and tested this morning but it was a BFN. :( I am only 7dpo but I figured I would give it a shot since it would be awesome to get to tell him before he leaves. Oh well, still keeping my fingers crossed that it will happen this month!!


----------



## skycastles

I'm so sorry to hear your news, corn.. take care and take it easy these few days, ok? 
Update for me is AF came today.. onto temping for next cycle! 
good luck to all the testers coming up:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I have always had progesterone problems, could that be an issue for you??


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Corn, I have always had progesterone problems, could that be an issue for you??

I don't know I've always had very regular periods and seem to ovulate regular. Never had a chemical before that I know of, but I am 37. Good news is I can get pregnant it seems pretty easy...now if they can just stick. My last pregnancy was a MMC, but it lived until 12,13wks so would it have lasted that long if progesterone was a issue? Thinking it's just chromosomal issues.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats tasha!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn&#128543; I'm so sorry this happened I wish I could hug you .. just try to keep your head up ..and don't give up <3


----------



## pinkpassion

What my dr told me, because I had 2 early Mc and one mmc 10 weeks , was that my progesterone was low with all of them, she said it could have caused the mmc in the way that the baby wasn't snuggled in well and not receiving proper nutrients from lack of progesterone, we had that baby genetically tested and all was perfectly fine with it!!! So there's no reason it should have died , I also had picture perfect 28 day periods with ovulation on cd14 .... worth a shot, especially if you get pregnant you can just request to be put on it.. if your dr gives you any grief tell him about this pregnancy, but my drs were great about doing things for me, and when i got pregnant with dd they checked my progesterone twice two days apart and sure enough it was dropping again so they started me on vaginal progesterone at night and she's a beautiful healthy 11 month old now!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww corn&#128543; I'm so sorry this happened I wish I could hug you .. just try to keep your head up ..and don't give up <3

Thanks muffin...I had my cry. Just disappointing and brings up a lot of old feeling from January. Guess that was just a test run for the real deal :winkwink: Guess it's on to June for us both eh? At least I know I can get pregnant easily at my old age...just got to figure out how to keep them.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks Pink for the info...I have never looked into it. It could be the case. But don't they test for that when you do your pregnancy blood work up? I don't know but it seems that would be part of the work up. I may make a appointment with dr to let him know about this one, so it's on my record and ask for thyroid test and see about progesterone as well. Hope he will cooperate!


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

I'm.so.sorry corn hope u are ok 

Congratulations pink and tasha so exciting 

I'm thinking I may be out had pain in thursday I thought may be implantation had the same today on and off and af like cramps.although not.sore.. Think af may show early although not.due till thursday ish as I'm very irregular... Going to test early in the morning


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes on to June corn!! Fx!! I have a good feeling for us !! <3


----------



## ashleyg

Just checking in...Corn I'm so so sorry! I hope you can get some answers :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink...everytime I see your pic I wonder if that's you haha...
Is it? It's a great pic and pregnant body!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, yes that's me, pregnant at 38 weeks with dd... I absolutely love pregnancy and my pregnant body!!!! I wanted a nude pregnant portrait but dh didnt like the idea so we compromised with a silhouette ... I can't wait for it again!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I thought of another thing... what ifor you took coq10 to increase egg quality, I did that first time this month , just a thought, it can't hurt


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh yes I heard about qc10 maybe I'll give it a try. And great pic!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats pinkpassion and tasha! H&H 9 months to you gals <3

Cornfield I am very sorry about your chemical :( :hug:. 

AFM my OPKs are getting darker so that is a good sign that O is coming soon. This cycle is dragging a lot worse than last month! At least with doing OPKs I will know when I O so that this month I will have a definitive DPO (unlike last month where I had no idea.)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney fx you get it soon it's always a dreadful waiting game weather it's waiting for + opk or waiting to take hpt .. ugh that's all we do!!


----------



## NewHorizon

Thanks for all the replies and encouragement and yay Pink!
Corn that is a real gutter. Fx for
Next cycle.
Now I have a question for you ladies. Here are
My pics. The little stick one I can't see much but the frer I think I may see something? But disclaimer, this is around 8-10 minutes after testing. Is frer more reliable then the hcg sticks? Does frer turn evap after 10 min? I am
Petrified of getting excited only to be disappointed :-/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## NewHorizon

Pic 2


----------



## Oldermummy78

New horizon I'm sorry honey I can't see anything but my eyes aren't great clearly from last few days :lol:
And I'm on my Moby good luck !


----------



## NewHorizon

Now pic 2!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey New, I can't see anything but good luck for your next test. xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

New horizon, I see it in the case, but just fyi, don't cracked the case and take them out, that will cause a fake line!!! If you didn't take it out yet before the first pic I definitely think it could be bfp, !!! I'm excited to see more tests...


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm, took an ic at lunch and there's a good line on it so I'm very hopeful for a darker line on frer tomorrow morning ... I bought another 3 pack of frer so I have 4 total for the next few mornings/ week!!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Lol pink! 

Sticky :dust: your way


----------



## NewHorizon

I am trying to figure out how to post more than one photo at a time so apologies if this doesn't work!


----------



## NewHorizon

newhorizon said:


> i am trying to figure out how to post more than one photo at a time so apologies if this doesn't work!
> 
> 
> Please tell me i have t got line eye to the crazy limit and there is a super faint line (i can see one on both but at least the 4pm one?)
> im a little worried i can't see anything on the paper stick kind though? Which should i trust? Wow, fx.
> Pink i think we were on the same thread in march with our bans. So happy for your bfp!
> 
> View attachment 870013
> 
> View attachment 870013


----------



## Oldermummy78

New horizon :bfp: congrats! 
How do you attach more than one picture at a time? I still don't know


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats NewHorizon!! Wishing u the best!


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats new horizon x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm still in the running for a Valentine's baby... I'm not giving up yet :winkwink: I think we should all stick together until everyone on this thread has there bfp...wouldn't that be great!? Would be nice to have a group of girls that stick it out together until the end. Flarmy I hope it's ur month!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats new horizon!! Corn that's a great idea sticking together that would be awesome !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I promise tomorrow is my last MIA day and then I'll be on more to be able to keep up. 




pinkpassion said:


> Well... I guess that makes it official!!!! :happydance:&#65532; do you think the frer is too light?!
> 
> This is 10dpo, on a 2 hour hold with drinking a lot.. I was up with dd 2 hours ago and originally didn't plan on testing this early so drank a ton of water because I'm so thirsty , but then my stupid curiosity got the best of me and my pee was very diluted.. I just need to relax, I'm just worried it will be another chemical!!!!
> 
> Also look how barely there that ic looks!!! :/

Congrats!





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> First of all yay BFP Pinkpash that looks great!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> However looking at that sad looking IC it's now made me wonder if something would show on a frer tomorrow for me as I'm having stupid evaps on my IC's -BUT these evaps are visible from when the dye goes over I see them from about 60 seconds onwards.
> 
> Can't flipping believe I'm obsessing over IC's I promised myself I wouldn't :dohh::haha::blush:
> 
> Ugh ok ladies here the pics. Honest answers please :haha:

I feel like I can see something. GL and :dust:




Cornfieldland said:


> So that was short lived....AF showed. Just something went wrong...again. Starting to feel like maybe I shouldn't try. Guess maybe I can push for some testing and see what he says. It's..ok i rather it happen now than later. Hope you guys have more success!

:cry::cry: :hugs: I'm SO sorry hun! Is there clotting in your bleeding? I wish you didn't have to go through this.





BrittRashel said:


> Hi ladies! I am technically not "officially" testing until around Friday but since DH is going out of town on Tuesday for two weeks, I went ahead and tested this morning but it was a BFN. :( I am only 7dpo but I figured I would give it a shot since it would be awesome to get to tell him before he leaves. Oh well, still keeping my fingers crossed that it will happen this month!!

:wave: welcome. I will add you for Friday as a temp test date





skycastles said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your news, corn.. take care and take it easy these few days, ok?
> Update for me is AF came today.. onto temping for next cycle!
> good luck to all the testers coming up:dust::dust::dust:

:growlmad: that sucks. she should have stayed away. GL and :dust: for next cycle





Disneymom1129 said:


> Congrats pinkpassion and tasha! H&H 9 months to you gals <3
> 
> Cornfield I am very sorry about your chemical :( :hug:.
> 
> AFM my OPKs are getting darker so that is a good sign that O is coming soon. This cycle is dragging a lot worse than last month! At least with doing OPKs I will know when I O so that this month I will have a definitive DPO (unlike last month where I had no idea.)

:happydance: yay so happy you're nearing your O day again! You'll be back with us in the TWW in no time ;)





NewHorizon said:


> Thanks for all the replies and encouragement and yay Pink!
> Corn that is a real gutter. Fx for
> Next cycle.
> Now I have a question for you ladies. Here are
> My pics. The little stick one I can't see much but the frer I think I may see something? But disclaimer, this is around 8-10 minutes after testing. Is frer more reliable then the hcg sticks? Does frer turn evap after 10 min? I am
> Petrified of getting excited only to be disappointed :-/

I see something here definitely. congrats!





Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I'm still in the running for a Valentine's baby... I'm not giving up yet :winkwink: I think we should all stick together until everyone on this thread has there bfp...wouldn't that be great!? Would be nice to have a group of girls that stick it out together until the end. Flarmy I hope it's ur month!

Yes you can still have your sweet bundle of joy on the love holiday! I really hope you get a sticky bean that lasts soon! sending lots of :dust: your way! 
and TY; DH keeps saying "I think you're pregnant" but I just don't feel like it is true :shrug:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I'm still in the running for a Valentine's baby... I'm not giving up yet :winkwink: I think we should all stick together until everyone on this thread has there bfp...wouldn't that be great!? Would be nice to have a group of girls that stick it out together until the end. Flarmy I hope it's ur month!

I 100% agree we should all stick together! We can just keep changing the name of this thread til we all get our BFPs :winkwink:

Congrats Horizon!! :happydance:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congratulations newhorizons... 
I agree.all.stick together I'm testing.early in the morning so I will let u.know how it goes so I'll be testing 4days early roughly... Not to hopeful with all the cramp I've been getting but I'll test and see what happens.. As soon as I know I will let u all know so I'm off.to bed night ladies x


----------



## mayb_baby

11DPO now with it being 2am I can't sleep with heartburn and I've had sharp pains in my lower abdomen when going from sitting to standing. 
Wish I could stop symptom spotting.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy,....so far it's like a regular period. Why? Would clotting mean anything? This whole thing jusy effing blowz! Haveing a couple drinks then new start tomorrow. I won't let this beat me! Cd1!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello ladies! Help?!

Background: we have a 3 year old and it took 6 years and 1 loss to get him. We've been trying again since last summer though we were apart for a few months thanks to the military. My cycles are pretty long and I'm never sure when (if) I ovulate so my ovulation date is the suspected one that Ovia has.

So hubby and I had sex on the 9th (cd 12).
Suspected Ovulation date was the 10th (cd 13).
Sex on the 12th (cd 15).
Today, cd 24 (14dpo), I have mild cramps and light bleeding. It's red, but not the super dark almost black red.
AF isn't due until the 1st (cd 35). Though as you can see from my ticker, a couple months ago I had a 33 day cycle which is what I input for it.

With the color of the blood do you think it's possible it's implantation bleeding or is it just more likely my period is just super early?


----------



## ashleyg

I'd love to see all you ladies get your bfp's! I keep trying to check in when I can to see if there are any new updates! 

I will be testing starting on 6dpo (I'm 2dpo today)...I know it's early but my OPK's have been all over the place so I don't think it will hurt to start a little early. Plus I have 50 Wondfos to get through :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Mind if I join you all? I'm looking to test on the 27th

Congrats on your BFP NewHorizon!!


----------



## skycastles

Congrats newhorizon and pinkpassion! So fun to see those lines.. happy 9 months ahead to you!


----------



## skycastles

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy,....so far it's like a regular period. Why? Would clotting mean anything? This whole thing jusy effing blowz! Haveing a couple drinks then new start tomorrow. I won't let this beat me! Cd1!

awesome how you are so strong and upbeat! All the best for a stickybean in june!!



Disneymom1129 said:


> I 100% agree we should all stick together! We can just keep changing the name of this thread til we all get our BFPs :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats Horizon!! :happydance:

I'll stalk you ladies as long as this thread keeps going :)



JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello ladies! Help?!
> 
> Background: we have a 3 year old and it took 6 years and 1 loss to get him. We've been trying again since last summer though we were apart for a few months thanks to the military. My cycles are pretty long and I'm never sure when (if) I ovulate so my ovulation date is the suspected one that Ovia has.

Hello! My cycles are very long 35-55days too. I can never tell when i will ovulate but i can tell if i am, due to cm tracking. I've been tracking my cycles for over 2 years but just recently made the switch to ovia. I like it quite a bit. Good luck to you


----------



## jessalex

Wow, so much has happened since I was on here last!!
Welcome to everyone, and all the best to those that are close to testing. To those that are continuing through into June I will be there with you!! Hopefully it is our turn!!

Corn - I am truly so sorry about your loss. It really doesn't matter how early a miscarriage is, it still really hurts and is so painful and such an emotional time. Hoping you are coping ok, we are all here to help if you need to vent!! I will be with you in June - I am cd3.

Congrats to those lovely lucky ladies who have got their bfps!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Think I've line eye, wish I didn't have IC as they drive me crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

mayb_baby said:


> Think I've line eye, wish I didn't have IC as they drive me crazy


Something catches my eye, best of luck :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

MayB, I think something is catching my eye!!!


Afm: I haven't tested yet this am, got up an hour ago and went pee and was holding my cup to get a sample and totally forgot &#65532;:dohh: .... I can't believe I did that, so I'm holing for the next hour so I can have a two hour hold!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink looking forward to seeing your results! 
FLArmy...FYI AF is full force today and clots a bit. I guess that's to be expected with my lining building up for the egg. My Afs have been pretty light since DnC. And got called into work today....yay at least I'll be busy.
My husband seems to be more on board with trying harder now also...so maybe a silver lining in this.


----------



## pinkpassion

I caved and tested on a one hour hold.... my ic is much darker, and so is my frer if I compare it to yesterday's picture, if I compare it to the dried test it's not as good looking, but it's definitely darker.. Now it has dried much darker than these pics so I am BEYOND excited!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150525_064419.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 13









20150525_070214.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









PhotoGrid_1432555062130.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## busytulip

Congrats again Pinkpassion!

Cornfield I'm so sorry. FX'd next month is your month!


----------



## NewHorizon

Thank everyone for the congrats! I holding back on celebrating until I get one of those clear blue that says preg/not preg. I am a bit nervous that nothing seems to be showing up on the wondfo? Is FRER more sensitive?

Looks great pink!


----------



## pinkpassion

From what I know frer is more sensitive !!


----------



## mayb_baby

2hr hold 3.30pm 11dpo going to hold off now until Thursday I hope.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## busytulip

mayb_baby~ I get horrible line eye while looking at IC pics. Can't wait to see Thursday's test results!

NewHorizon~ FRER is more sensitive. Looking forward to the digi :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Missed it before but congrats pinkpassion :)
I get horrible line eye too lol, it's so annoying the last few days before af seem to drag lol x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Maybe, I see it FX. 

Corn, again I'm so sorry hun. 

Pink, wowie!!!! what gorgeous pretty lines <3

afm, took an IC this morning and BFN saved my pee in a bottle and dipped it 3 hours later when I got hold of a frer and BFN I'm 9dpo and very crampy, like pre AF cramping with a pulling/prodding sensation to my right side (tmi) right at the top and edge of my pubic line and backache, could go either way. xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mayb-i see something on first ic and def something on 2nd!! Take another tomorrow it shoulddef. Be darker!!! Gl!!! 

Yay pink it's def getting darker!! I bet your over the moon excited :) <3 
Me and corn and a few others will have ours this next cycle ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies, yes I'm beyond excited!!!!


----------



## busytulip

muffinbabes~ I just noticed you are trying for baby #5. (a tie breaker) That's exciting!


----------



## MUMOF5

I know I'm a bit late joining ladies but please can I join, planning on testing on Friday 29th if AF hasn't shown up. Congrats to those who got their BFP's&#127881; and good luck to those still waiting to test &#128077;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats New horizon and Pink! Happy for you both! 
Yes Muffin hopefully June is our month. I'm comparing this to playing the lottery...hopefully we win soon, you just never know what month is you lucky one:winkwink:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pinkpassion - looks like you're progressing quite nicely! 

Mayb - I see something on the second test you posted :D 

Welcome MUMOF5!


----------



## Oldermummy78

I see something mayb 

Yay busytulip welcome :happydance:

I think af may have got me girls just been to the loo and red spot when I wiped so next loo visit will confirm

Wonder why my temp didn't drop? 

Good luck testers x


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi mum of 5-now a mum of 6

I'm hoping for a 5th

Might I ask how do you manage?

A worry I have for future if I am blessed once again


----------



## busytulip

Hi mom of 5 :wave: we are TTC#7 as well! :D


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi busy tulip and mumof5!! 
Yea corn lol the lottery feels about right!! 
Busytulip-- to my husband I'm officially not trying... hehehe.. or I'm forced to drive a bus.. but... it never hurts to bd a few times around O and keep fx!! ;) I mean i have 4 what's 1 more?? ;)


----------



## busytulip

That's funny muffin :haha: DH always said what's 1 more after 3 :rofl:
We are NTNP but will be all in TTC come Aug. if no BFP yet :)


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hey ladies i tested with fmu and bfn but af still a no show and I'm sure it's not due till thursday.. This is whrn being very irregular is annoying as I don't know when to expect it but if this month isn't.the month then I'm going to try angus cactus &#127797; to regulate or help to regulate at least.. Need to try something


----------



## MUMOF5

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi mum of 5-now a mum of 6
> 
> I'm hoping for a 5th
> 
> Might I ask how do you manage?
> 
> A worry I have for future if I am blessed once again

I'm very lucky to have a good husband (most of the time), plus the age gaps work well, they are 5,6,8,10,16 and 18. The eldest two are pretty independent girls and are a great help around the house whilst I'm at work xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

MUMOF5 said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mum of 5-now a mum of 6
> 
> I'm hoping for a 5th
> 
> Might I ask how do you manage?
> 
> A worry I have for future if I am blessed once again
> 
> I'm very lucky to have a good husband (most of the time), plus the age gaps work well, they are 5,6,8,10,16 and 18. The eldest two are pretty independent girls and are a great help around the house whilst I'm at work xxClick to expand...

That's good your eldest two are similar ages to my eldest 2, though the eldest won't do much round the house she has her own life to lead now! :haha: the 2nd eldest is good with the littlest 2 (most of the time) :lol:

Good luck everyone


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wowie.. I give you lady's credit with 5+ kids (4 is a lot too :winkwink: )
I would have loved to have had more younger if I didn't work...and my ex wasn't a jerk haha. But I would be happy with one more with my wonderful husband now. That's the dream anyways if I can get a healthy egg to stick!


----------



## busytulip

Cornfield~ Praying you get your sticky rainbow soon. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn you will get your sticky egg!! In June with me ! ;)


----------



## Oldermummy78

Yes I third that corn and muff and I'm going to try get hubby back from his course around ov day for the wind (fxd!) and join you lady's in June 

Still haven't got af yet I never usually spot the day before so this is new to me 

How many are left to test? Will we be staying on this thread or moving to another? 

:happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I have a coldsore ew. It's been 5 months since my last. sigh.

I have so many lippies I got new ones for my birthday and now I can't wear them! :brat::blush:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oldermummy - did u ever test again did I miss it? I seen the test from the 23rd.. it's hard to keep up sometimes because I thought I seen something?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oldermummy78 said:


> Yes I third that corn and muff and I'm going to try get hubby back from his course around ov day for the wind (fxd!) and join you lady's in June
> 
> Still haven't got af yet I never usually spot the day before so this is new to me
> 
> How many are left to test? Will we be staying on this thread or moving to another?
> 
> :happydance:

FX for you! My guess is that we will stay in this thread, but I suppose that's up to FLArmywife :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Amberdaisydoo- I get them all the bloody time every 6-7months and they really put me down. After my 1st son I had 8 appear all over my lips :( 
Also I just cut the top of my lippy off x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

mayb_baby said:


> Amberdaisydoo- I get them all the bloody time every 6-7months and they really put me down. After my 1st son I had 8 appear all over my lips :(
> Also I just cut the top of my lippy off x

Ohh that sounds painful omg! Oh what a great idea I could just stick to one shade and use a tissue every day then use floss to cut it off, thanks xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's right disney! FLArmyWife? Hehehe ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

We spent 13 hours in the car today. I'm headed to bed but will catch up tomorrow I promise


----------



## jessalex

Hey guys, staying on this thread for June would be good...... I am really lucky to have all these stories to compare to, and all the support is amazing!! The biggest problem I have is the time difference - every time I am asleep so much happens on here and as I rush out the door every morning it is not till the evening that I get a chance to catch up!! 
Good luck to everyone still to test, fx'd for you!!
For those of us that missed out this month, bring on June and lots of sticky bfps!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

Here's today's FMU don't want to waste a FRER or a digi until I'm late so Friday but I am getting a bit excited now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies, luck and baby dust to all the testers remaining.

I'm due AF this sunday so 5 days left yet. I took a FRER this morning and the only conclusion hubby and I can come to, is that it's inconclusive!?!?!. :/ so I guess a test tomorrow will give a better picture of either a squintable poss or a blank blank neg. We shall see. 

We *_think_* there's *_something_* it's such a nothing we can't even decide if it has the _palest_ pink to it or if it's just the indent. It's certainly nothing to celebrate at this point. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Wow maybe that looks great! BFP!!! xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I think so it's soo pink irl and came up within 1-2mins, I had bfns with a digi DS2 at 14dpo so going to wait to 15dpo for a digi.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

mayb_baby said:


> I think so it's soo pink irl and came up within 1-2mins, I had bfns with a digi DS2 at 14dpo so going to wait to 15dpo for a digi.

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessalex

Congratulations mayb!!! :happydance:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congratulations mayb <3


----------



## pinkpassion

MayB , bfp for sure, I must see a frer!!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Fx'd mayb for a dark line!
FLArmy want to say thank you for this thread...it had turns into a great group of girls. Thank you for all the encouragement and support. Feeling a bit defeated, but I'm sure things will look more positive come CD10. Come on sticky bean...


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, are you going to take anything this month?
I'm still waiting on my dr to get back to me about progesterone .... it's got me a bit worried that I haven't been on it yet :/


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Todays test ladies, got some cracking shadows on IC's but unless those things scream pink line I'm not listening to them.

Hubby nor I can decide if we see colour or not, I'd be interested in a pigment tweak if anyone does them?

Have the usual sore boobs for 10dpo the only symptom different from this month to all the others is I'm weirdly calm and chilled. I've looked back and I'm usually a cake eating wine craving monster of a horrible person by now and then that stops the day before I come on :haha: 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=413322
 



Attached Files:







10dpo chart.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Corn, are you going to take anything this month?
> I'm still waiting on my dr to get back to me about progesterone .... it's got me a bit worried that I haven't been on it yet :/

Pink...I goin to go to my numb nut of a DR and see about testing. 
I was told in that standard for testing is after 3 miscarriages. But I'm going to ask for blood work. Hopefully Wednesday.
Mayb get some coq10 and maca again maybe some rasberry leaf tea for the lining to thicken.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Wow so much to catch up on lol. I even grabbed a notepad to make a list of the updates I need to make on the first page





Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy,....so far it's like a regular period. Why? Would clotting mean anything? This whole thing jusy effing blowz! Haveing a couple drinks then new start tomorrow. I won't let this beat me! Cd1!

I know a few girls that had AF like bleeding around suspected AF time but they didn't have clotting and it turns out they still had a sticky bean. I don't want to give you false hope though.




JohnsPrincess said:


> Hello ladies! Help?!
> 
> Background: we have a 3 year old and it took 6 years and 1 loss to get him. We've been trying again since last summer though we were apart for a few months thanks to the military. My cycles are pretty long and I'm never sure when (if) I ovulate so my ovulation date is the suspected one that Ovia has.
> 
> So hubby and I had sex on the 9th (cd 12).
> Suspected Ovulation date was the 10th (cd 13).
> Sex on the 12th (cd 15).
> Today, cd 24 (14dpo), I have mild cramps and light bleeding. It's red, but not the super dark almost black red.
> AF isn't due until the 1st (cd 35). Though as you can see from my ticker, a couple months ago I had a 33 day cycle which is what I input for it.
> 
> With the color of the blood do you think it's possible it's implantation bleeding or is it just more likely my period is just super early?

:wave: Welcome! What test date would you like me to put you down for? Also I've heard implantation bleeding is usually pink/light red. So it's possible. GL!





busytulip said:


> Mind if I join you all? I'm looking to test on the 27th

:wave: welcome! I will add your test date. GL!





Cornfieldland said:


> Pink looking forward to seeing your results!
> FLArmy...FYI AF is full force today and clots a bit. I guess that's to be expected with my lining building up for the egg. My Afs have been pretty light since DnC. And got called into work today....yay at least I'll be busy.
> My husband seems to be more on board with trying harder now also...so maybe a silver lining in this.

:cry: I'm sorry. you are so strong though and are way more upbeat than I could ever be in such a situation. I truly hope you get a sticky bean this next cycle! You deserve it. I definitely think red raspberry leaf tea may be beneficial. If you start drinking it now it'll help your lining build up and be nice for eggy in a few weeks. 




pinkpassion said:


> I caved and tested on a one hour hold.... my ic is much darker, and so is my frer if I compare it to yesterday's picture, if I compare it to the dried test it's not as good looking, but it's definitely darker.. Now it has dried much darker than these pics so I am BEYOND excited!!!!

Congrats!




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> afm, took an IC this morning and BFN saved my pee in a bottle and dipped it 3 hours later when I got hold of a frer and BFN I'm 9dpo and very crampy, like pre AF cramping with a pulling/prodding sensation to my right side (tmi) right at the top and edge of my pubic line and backache, could go either way. xx

It is very possible that you are experiencing implantation! FX!





MUMOF5 said:


> I know I'm a bit late joining ladies but please can I join, planning on testing on Friday 29th if AF hasn't shown up. Congrats to those who got their BFP's&#127881; and good luck to those still waiting to test &#128077;

:wave: welcome! I will add your test date. GL and FX




Oldermummy78 said:


> I think af may have got me girls just been to the loo and red spot when I wiped so next loo visit will confirm
> 
> Wonder why my temp didn't drop?
> 
> Good luck testers x

Sadly for some people a temp drop doesn't happen until after AF. I really hope the :witch: stays away though! FX




Disneymom1129 said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I third that corn and muff and I'm going to try get hubby back from his course around ov day for the wind (fxd!) and join you lady's in June
> 
> Still haven't got af yet I never usually spot the day before so this is new to me
> 
> How many are left to test? Will we be staying on this thread or moving to another?
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> FX for you! My guess is that we will stay in this thread, but I suppose that's up to FLArmywife :flower:Click to expand...

 1) it could be implantation bleeding if it is light in color. It can take several days for the IB blood to make it's way out of the body. 2)Of COURSE everyone can stay here! I'll change the name and just keep updating the first post with test dates!





muffinbabes4 said:


> That's right disney! FLArmyWife? Hehehe ;)

 Everyone can stay :)





mayb_baby said:


> Here's today's FMU don't want to waste a FRER or a digi until I'm late so Friday but I am getting a bit excited now.

Congrats!





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey ladies, luck and baby dust to all the testers remaining.
> 
> I'm due AF this sunday so 5 days left yet. I took a FRER this morning and the only conclusion hubby and I can come to, is that it's inconclusive!?!?!. :/ so I guess a test tomorrow will give a better picture of either a squintable poss or a blank blank neg. We shall see.
> 
> We *_think_* there's *_something_* it's such a nothing we can't even decide if it has the _palest_ pink to it or if it's just the indent. It's certainly nothing to celebrate at this point. xxxx

I wish indents and evaps weren't a thing. Or that we had a little window into our uterus to be able to distinguish BFP or BFN more easily





Cornfieldland said:


> Fx'd mayb for a dark line!
> FLArmy want to say thank you for this thread...it had turns into a great group of girls. Thank you for all the encouragement and support. Feeling a bit defeated, but I'm sure things will look more positive come CD10. Come on sticky bean...

 :hugs: Awe thank you. I have an anxiety disorder and suffer from depression so I have a first hand experience in knowing what good support can do. I'm so glad we have a great group of girls! 





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Todays test ladies, got some cracking shadows on IC's but unless those things scream pink line I'm not listening to them.
> 
> Hubby nor I can decide if we see colour or not, I'd be interested in a pigment tweak if anyone does them?
> 
> Have the usual sore boobs for 10dpo the only symptom different from this month to all the others is I'm weirdly calm and chilled. I've looked back and I'm usually a cake eating wine craving monster of a horrible person by now and then that stops the day before I come on :haha:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=413322

I feel like I see something! GL!


----------



## Pato

Good morning beautiful ladies. Welcome to all the newbies, best of luck to you all. Congrats to all the BFPs and Onward to the next round for all of us with BFNs and well, like me.....:witch: She came FULL FORCE on Saturday after barely spotting on Friday.....I'm not discouraged though, CD4 today and moving forward....


----------



## FLArmyWife

i'm sorry about AF Pato but we are all here to cheer you on until you get your bfp and through your pregnancy


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies mine if I join...If I ovulated on Friday then im 4dpo today but if I ovulated on Saturday then im only 3dpo...either way I refuse to test until the 7th, that will be 2 days after AF is due to show ur ugly face....praying and hoping this is our month for a BFP!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies mine if I join...If I ovulated on Friday then im 4dpo today but if I ovulated on Saturday then im only 3dpo...either way I refuse to test until the 7th, that will be 2 days after AF is due to show ur ugly face....praying and hoping this is our month for a BFP!

:wave: Welcome and GL!


----------



## 5starsplus1

This thread seems so loving and caring and Im so glad I found you gals....but I do need help with something....I got 2 dark lines on Tuesday evening OPK's and Wednesday morning I got a smiley on the digital which is suppose to be my peak surge...do you think I ovulated that Thursday or do you think I may not have until Friday....Im totally confused b/c I got a high surge so early but my calenders states that I should have ovulate either Friday or Saturday...please HELP :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> This thread seems so loving and caring and Im so glad I found you gals....but I do need help with something....I got 2 dark lines on Tuesday evening OPK's and Wednesday morning I got a smiley on the digital which is suppose to be my peak surge...do you think I ovulated that Thursday or do you think I may not have until Friday....Im totally confused b/c I got a high surge so early but my calenders states that I should have ovulate either Friday or Saturday...please HELP :shrug:

I'm glad you found us too. the more the merrier and we can all support each other
I've never done opks so I can't be any help there but I'm sure some of the girls here can.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, I think I see something!!! Yay. good luck!!!!! 

Corn. my dr said the same thing, wouldn't do anything until after the 3rd miscarriage.. makes me wonder how they feel good about letting a woman go through that three times?! It's really sad!!!


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Such a supportive thread thanks ladies 
Well last night I started brown spotting after having pain for a few.hours the night before so expected to.wake up to full blown af but nothing at all and no pain either.and my boobs are still painful... If af is about to turn up it has been one strange cycle I've never been so sure.I was getting a bfp still some hope but think the witch is on her way


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars...I have only used OPKs 1 time but from what I have researched you can ovulate anywhere from 12to36 hours after surge. When I had a positive I believe I ovulated around 24hra later. 

Pink..I feel like completely losing It and going ape $hit on his a$$ lol.. They are so numb to suffering, I see it all the time I work at a hospital. Last time I was pregnant he kept repeating every time I saw him to not tell anyone I was pregnant because I could lose it. 

FLArmy I don't have false hope...it's literally been flushed down the toilet. 
So on to June...I really would like to be pregnant before July sigh...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Dream hope..here's still a chance...hang in there! Fx'd!

FLArmy...btw love the thread name! Look what you started! Great thread, great lady's!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Corn, so ima go along with my calendar and say I ovulated on Friday...so today im 4 dpo! If anyone else thinks anything differntly please chime in :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy I don't have false hope...it's literally been flushed down the toilet.
> So on to June...I really would like to be pregnant before July sigh...

:dust: :dust: :dust: Your time is coming soon!




Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy...btw love the thread name! Look what you started! Great thread, great lady's!

:) I was trying to think of something fitting that will stick with us throughout several months


----------



## busytulip

Thank you FLArmy and I love the new thread name!

Congrats mayb_baby looks great hun :thumbup:

Amber I think I see it, it's hard to see if there is pink to it from the photo though. Praying you get darker lines!

Good luck to those still seeking their BFP's!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy,....so far it's like a regular period. Why? Would clotting mean anything? This whole thing jusy effing blowz! Haveing a couple drinks then new start tomorrow. I won't let this beat me! Cd1!

:hugs:


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> I caved and tested on a one hour hold.... my ic is much darker, and so is my frer if I compare it to yesterday's picture, if I compare it to the dried test it's not as good looking, but it's definitely darker.. Now it has dried much darker than these pics so I am BEYOND excited!!!!

Yup that's definitely a double pink...HUGE CONGRATS to you honey.:happydance:


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Corn, are you going to take anything this month?
> I'm still waiting on my dr to get back to me about progesterone .... it's got me a bit worried that I haven't been on it yet :/
> 
> Pink...I goin to go to my numb nut of a DR and see about testing.
> I was told in that standard for testing is after 3 miscarriages. But I'm going to ask for blood work. Hopefully Wednesday.
> Mayb get some coq10 and maca again maybe some rasberry leaf tea for the lining to thicken.Click to expand...


I was reading about Chasteberry for balancing hormones. Think I'm gonna try that in a tea myself as well as getting some B vitamins as I'm a little deficient in those. Maybe you can try that as well. Chasteberry helps with all sorts of female issues as far as I've read. IDK...:wacko:


----------



## ashleyg

I've been getting positive OPKs for 8 days now...so I took a Wondfo this morning.Ladies see anything??
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 12









image2.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 16









invert.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Corn, are you going to take anything this month?
> I'm still waiting on my dr to get back to me about progesterone .... it's got me a bit worried that I haven't been on it yet :/
> 
> Pink...I goin to go to my numb nut of a DR and see about testing.
> I was told in that standard for testing is after 3 miscarriages. But I'm going to ask for blood work. Hopefully Wednesday.
> Mayb get some coq10 and maca again maybe some rasberry leaf tea for the lining to thicken.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was reading about Chasteberry for balancing hormones. Think I'm gonna try that in a tea myself as well as getting some B vitamins as I'm a little deficient in those. Maybe you can try that as well. Chasteberry helps with all sorts of female issues as far as I've read. IDK...:wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Chasteberry, I use Vitex and they have chaste berry extract in them...The helped regulate my cycle and helped me produce EWCM...I was on the mirena for 6 years without a cycle...we made the decision to remove it in November and we started trying in Feb...Hoping this is our month so I can surprise him on Father's Day....hope this helped!


----------



## pinkpassion

I don't think I really see anything yet ashley... but I , personally, wouldn't count your dpo until that first day it was really positive (the test line darker than control line).. but I also tested at 4dpo last month so I can't say anything :haha: :blush:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley i feel as if i see something in the negative. FX it gets darker


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I don't think I really see anything yet ashley... but I , personally, wouldn't count your dpo until that first day it was really positive (the test line darker than control line).. but I also tested at 4dpo last month so I can't say anything :haha: :blush:

It was positive On May 21. I got a super dark line on the stick and smiley face digi lol. So I'm going by that!


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ashley i feel as if i see something in the negative. FX it gets darker

I thought I see something too but I don't know.


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> i'm sorry about AF Pato but we are all here to cheer you on until you get your bfp and through your pregnancy

Thanks a billion ladies, I really do need the encouragement. I had promised myself I wouldn't try ever again after our 3 yr old princess passed away and at my age, but for some reason known only to us women the need for LOs in our lives is strong. Hoping to bring some joy to DH and our empty nest again....Here's to moving forward:dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> i'm sorry about AF Pato but we are all here to cheer you on until you get your bfp and through your pregnancy
> 
> Thanks a billion ladies, I really do need the encouragement. I had promised myself I wouldn't try ever again after our 3 yr old princess passed away and at my age, but for some reason known only to us women the need for LOs in our lives is strong. Hoping to bring some joy to DH and our empty nest again....Here's to moving forward:dust:Click to expand...

O Pato , I'm so sorry for your loss... :hugs: ... What happened to your princess? I can't even imagine loosing my dd.. she's the light of my life and I am sure you felt the same about your baby!!! :cry: so sorry hun, I hope you get another lo soon!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

i'm sorry for your loss Pato and lots of :dust: that you soon will have another little one on the way whom will be protected by their guardian angel big sister


----------



## FLArmyWife

So I have a confession

I have been 'testing out' my trigger shot (for those that don't know, i take the fertility med clomid. on CD 15 I get an HCG trigger shot that induces ovulation. this can cause false positives as it floods your system with HCG) It takes normally between 10-14 days for the trigger shot to be completely out of your system. any BFP before that, at least for me, is considered false positive. I had originally wanted to wait to test because I wanted to only get a 'true positive' but since this is my last month on clomid I decided it wouldn't hurt to track it until it was out of my system because next cycle (which probably won't be until July or later) I won't have a trigger shot.

Anywho.. so DPTS- days past trigger shot. I O'd 1 day after the trigger shot so 11dpts=10dpo.. Here are my tests

I don't want to get my hopes up because I have zero symptoms. AF is due in 2 days so unless I'm still getting dark lines after that I'll believe all these dark lines up until AF is just the trigger shot.
 



Attached Files:







full view.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 20









close up.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ashleyg

Armywife...it looks like its starting to get out of your system and then its getting darker...maybe the start of your true bfp????


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a billion ladies, I really do need the encouragement. I had promised myself I wouldn't try ever again after our 3 yr old princess passed away and at my age, but for some reason known only to us women the need for LOs in our lives is strong. Hoping to bring some joy to DH and our empty nest again....Here's to moving forward:dust:
> 
> O Pato , I'm so sorry for your loss... :hugs: ... What happened to your princess? I can't even imagine loosing my dd.. she's the light of my life and I am sure you felt the same about your baby!!! :cry: so sorry hun, I hope you get another lo soon!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun....she had a brain tumor that turned out to stage 3 cancer. I was discouraged for the past two yrs she's been gone but stumbled across this thread in a search the other day and you ladies were soooo very uplifting, I decided to stalk you...lol.....and now I'm excited about trying again....Thank you all for giving me that....millions of :hugs: to you all.....


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

5starsplus1 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Corn, are you going to take anything this month?
> I'm still waiting on my dr to get back to me about progesterone .... it's got me a bit worried that I haven't been on it yet :/
> 
> Pink...I goin to go to my numb nut of a DR and see about testing.
> I was told in that standard for testing is after 3 miscarriages. But I'm going to ask for blood work. Hopefully Wednesday.
> Mayb get some coq10 and maca again maybe some rasberry leaf tea for the lining to thicken.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was reading about Chasteberry for balancing hormones. Think I'm gonna try that in a tea myself as well as getting some B vitamins as I'm a little deficient in those. Maybe you can try that as well. Chasteberry helps with all sorts of female issues as far as I've read. IDK...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Chasteberry, I use Vitex and they have chaste berry extract in them...The helped regulate my cycle and helped me produce EWCM...I was on the mirena for 6 years without a cycle...we made the decision to remove it in November and we started trying in Feb...Hoping this is our month so I can surprise him on Father's Day....hope this helped!Click to expand...

Hey I am hoping to use vitex if this cycle is negative I'm hoping to regulate my.periods.as I can have a 60 day cycle have u found it helpful and how much to u take. I was told to use 1000mg but I can't buy that here would need to order over Internet and it makes me a little apprehensive


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Armywife...it looks like its starting to get out of your system and then its getting darker...maybe the start of your true bfp????

Yeah. I was getting blank tests for a few days and then a dark line. :shrug: so I'm waiting to see what happens the next few days



Pato said:


> Thanks hun....she had a brain tumor that turned out to stage 3 cancer. I was discouraged for the past two yrs she's been gone but stumbled across this thread in a search the other day and you ladies were soooo very uplifting, I decided to stalk you...lol.....and now I'm excited about trying again....Thank you all for giving me that....millions of :hugs: to you all.....

OMgness I'm so sorry. I'm glad we were able to give you some uplifting and promise to be here for you through your journey


----------



## pinkpassion

FLArmyWife said:


> So I have a confession
> 
> I have been 'testing out' my trigger shot (for those that don't know, i take the fertility med clomid. on CD 15 I get an HCG trigger shot that induces ovulation. this can cause false positives as it floods your system with HCG) It takes normally between 10-14 days for the trigger shot to be completely out of your system. any BFP before that, at least for me, is considered false positive. I had originally wanted to wait to test because I wanted to only get a 'true positive' but since this is my last month on clomid I decided it wouldn't hurt to track it until it was out of my system because next cycle (which probably won't be until July or later) I won't have a trigger shot.
> 
> Anywho.. so DPTS- days past trigger shot. I O'd 1 day after the trigger shot so 11dpts=10dpo.. Here are my tests
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up because I have zero symptoms. AF is due in 2 days so unless I'm still getting dark lines after that I'll believe all these dark lines up until AF is just the trigger shot.

Flarmy.. OMG.. I think this is the start of your bfp... BTW, I didn't have any symptoms either (until the last few days , could totally be mental though) and was sure I was out.. I literally still and in disbelief.. I'm just thankful :) 
Look at you, been hiding this little secret from us ;).. I know you've been gone/busy but that's so exciting!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a billion ladies, I really do need the encouragement. I had promised myself I wouldn't try ever again after our 3 yr old princess passed away and at my age, but for some reason known only to us women the need for LOs in our lives is strong. Hoping to bring some joy to DH and our empty nest again....Here's to moving forward:dust:
> 
> O Pato , I'm so sorry for your loss... :hugs: ... What happened to your princess? I can't even imagine loosing my dd.. she's the light of my life and I am sure you felt the same about your baby!!! :cry: so sorry hun, I hope you get another lo soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun....she had a brain tumor that turned out to stage 3 cancer. I was discouraged for the past two yrs she's been gone but stumbled across this thread in a search the other day and you ladies were soooo very uplifting, I decided to stalk you...lol.....and now I'm excited about trying again....Thank you all for giving me that....millions of :hugs: to you all.....Click to expand...

O wow, that's so devastating!!! I'm so sorry!!!! millions of :hugs: to you too, I'm so glad we could give you some hope and excitement!!! I am thankful we can be here for you!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I didn't tell anyone lol. this is the second month I tested out the trigger shot and kept it from even my own TTC journal. But after today's test I decided I had to tell someone or risk exploding

only time will tell I suppose. I'm not counting anything as true until AF is late. I did have an extremely busy weekend while out of town


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Armywife...it looks like its starting to get out of your system and then its getting darker...maybe the start of your true bfp????

Looks that way to me too Armwife.....pretty much disappeared there around day 13 but its getting darker at 15 sooooo.....here's hoping to be celebrating you BFP with you soon.:thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks pato


----------



## pinkpassion

explode away flarmy!!! That's definitely an exciting thing!!! Have you told dh?


I couldn't hide my excitement.. the morning of 9dpo when I saw my line on the IC I screamed and yelled for dh to "COME HERE NOW" and when he got to the door I yelled "IM PREGNANT" even though I wasn't 100% sure haha.. he didn't believe me but I had never had a line like that... 

so much for wanting to surprise him some awesome way...... O well.. haha!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

no I'm not going to tell DH until I know for sure. I have a plan on how to tell him. the plan has changed every cycle based off of different things in our lives. 

This cycle I'll either a) make the test his display picture on our home computer or b) make "big sister/big brother" bandanas for our dogs and see how long it takes him to notice. unless I can think of another cool way to tell him. He really likes soccer and the team from our home town plays every weekend. If I get a true bfp I might order a soccer themed cake that says "You scored a goal!" or something to that affect.


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> This thread seems so loving and caring and Im so glad I found you gals....but I do need help with something....I got 2 dark lines on Tuesday evening OPK's and Wednesday morning I got a smiley on the digital which is suppose to be my peak surge...do you think I ovulated that Thursday or do you think I may not have until Friday....Im totally confused b/c I got a high surge so early but my calenders states that I should have ovulate either Friday or Saturday...please HELP :shrug:

I am new to OPK's so I am not 100% sure, but I do know that you are expected to O within 24-36 hours after a + OPK. 



ashleyg said:


> I've been getting positive OPKs for 8 days now...so I took a Wondfo this morning.Ladies see anything??

I see a little glimmer of something on the inverted one! Good news is that if it is the beginning of something that it'll only get darker as the days go on :)



FLArmyWife said:


> So I have a confession
> 
> I have been 'testing out' my trigger shot (for those that don't know, i take the fertility med clomid. on CD 15 I get an HCG trigger shot that induces ovulation. this can cause false positives as it floods your system with HCG) It takes normally between 10-14 days for the trigger shot to be completely out of your system. any BFP before that, at least for me, is considered false positive. I had originally wanted to wait to test because I wanted to only get a 'true positive' but since this is my last month on clomid I decided it wouldn't hurt to track it until it was out of my system because next cycle (which probably won't be until July or later) I won't have a trigger shot.
> 
> Anywho.. so DPTS- days past trigger shot. I O'd 1 day after the trigger shot so 11dpts=10dpo.. Here are my tests
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up because I have zero symptoms. AF is due in 2 days so unless I'm still getting dark lines after that I'll believe all these dark lines up until AF is just the trigger shot.

I think this is the beginning of your BFP! Congrats!! :happydance: How/when will you know for sure, though? Blood test?




Pato said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a billion ladies, I really do need the encouragement. I had promised myself I wouldn't try ever again after our 3 yr old princess passed away and at my age, but for some reason known only to us women the need for LOs in our lives is strong. Hoping to bring some joy to DH and our empty nest again....Here's to moving forward:dust:
> 
> O Pato , I'm so sorry for your loss... :hugs: ... What happened to your princess? I can't even imagine loosing my dd.. she's the light of my life and I am sure you felt the same about your baby!!! :cry: so sorry hun, I hope you get another lo soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun....she had a brain tumor that turned out to stage 3 cancer. I was discouraged for the past two yrs she's been gone but stumbled across this thread in a search the other day and you ladies were soooo very uplifting, I decided to stalk you...lol.....and now I'm excited about trying again....Thank you all for giving me that....millions of :hugs: to you all.....Click to expand...

Oh Pato I am so sorry to hear about your little angel. You my dear are stronger that I ever could be. You definitely have an angel watching over you and your future little ones. :hugs:

:dust:

AFM... thinking I will be O'ing within the next day or two as my OPK is almost positive! It is a hair lighter than the control line so I may even test this afternoon to see if I surged. Either way, we're for sure :sex: tonight and the next couple of nights.

Are we adding June testing dates? I am pretty sure I will be testing on June 7, which will roughly put me at 11DPO if I do O tomorrow or the next day. AF would show up around the 10th if I don't end up pg this cycle. 

FX! for everyone! And congrats to the BFP's! :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- i will believe it when AF is late and a blood test lol. FX that you O soon!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney! I thought I saw something too but wasn't sure if I was just imagining things :haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey DreamHope I feel as though it helped me but you know how the saying goes, everyone is different...hope this helps


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ahem........... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


:bfp::bfp::bfp:


Ladies, I just got my BFP! I cant believe it! Pink I did exactly the same thing -had the idea of t-shirts and what not to reveal to hubby but nope just called him to the bathroom and said I'M PREGNANT!!!!!

I'm in shock!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Amber!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ahem........... :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just got my BFP! I cant believe it! Pink I did exactly the same thing -had the idea of t-shirts and what not to reveal to hubby but nope just called him to the bathroom and said I'M PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> I'm in shock!

Congrats on ur BFP...could you please list ur symptoms if you don't mind and we would love to see ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ahem........... :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just got my BFP! I cant believe it! Pink I did exactly the same thing -had the idea of t-shirts and what not to reveal to hubby but nope just called him to the bathroom and said I'M PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> I'm in shock!
> 
> Congrats on ur BFP...could you please list ur symptoms if you don't mind and we would love to see ur BFP :happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks Ladies. Yep I've kept a day by day log and I will do along with pics of the test. Just as soon as we've finished smooching and dancing around the room hehe.


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats amber!


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ahem........... :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just got my BFP! I cant believe it! Pink I did exactly the same thing -had the idea of t-shirts and what not to reveal to hubby but nope just called him to the bathroom and said I'M PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> I'm in shock!
> 
> Congrats on ur BFP...could you please list ur symptoms if you don't mind and we would love to see ur BFP :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies. Yep I've kept a day by day log and I will do along with pics of the test. Just as soon as we've finished smooching and dancing around the room hehe.Click to expand...

lol sounds great!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Patio words cant say how truly sorry I am for your suffering. :hugs:
I hope with all my heart that you get your rainbow and can once again have joy and hope in your life.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I am excited and hopeful for you it looks promising!:dust:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ahem........... :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I just got my BFP! I cant believe it! Pink I did exactly the same thing -had the idea of t-shirts and what not to reveal to hubby but nope just called him to the bathroom and said I'M PREGNANT!!!!!
> 
> I'm in shock!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Amber! :dance: Can't wait for pix!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats Amber,.... anxiously waiting for pics!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Amber


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congratulations amber how exciting it has been a busy bfp month on this thread


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok, here we go. I'm still shaking.

Firstly can I apologise for my outburst when sensitive topics were being discussed? I didn't read backwards at all I just posted. :hugs: Sorry. 

Ok 29 day cycles. Cycle 3. 

cycle day 1-6 af.

DTD cycle day 7

random spotting cycle day 8&9 DTD cd9pm.

cycle day 11 13 14 and 15 dtd. Pos OPK CD 14&15.

That was it much much less than last month -go figures. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1DPO tired, backache, dizzy, tender boobs already.

2DPO feel like I'm getting ill, runny nose, thirsty, tired, watery eyes.

3DPO nothing vivid dreams at night.

4DPO creamy cm aching along c-section scar vivid dreams again. quite noticeable backache

5DPO hot flushes, crampy legs (random?) scar pain again and intense backache. Thirsty, sexual. (how with all that going on I don't know lol)

6DPO temp dip below coverline. Ben awake half hour and was nodding off at the laptop. lethargic spacey and dizzy.

7DPO tender boobs, exhausted, achy legs no energy. Took kids to beach and fell asleep for ten minutes on the sand. Dizzy again today. Starting to wonder, shadows on IC'S. 

8DPO vivid dream of me and hubby in bathroom watching a BFP pop up on frer. Full pressure feeling in my hips and pelvis very achy down there having odd cramps. starting to think it's all in my head. No energy very thirsty dizzy again. told DH that I was going to the docs to get iron checked. Fell asleep 4pm-7pm.

9DPO dtd. Cold sore appeared. fell asleep at 4 again woke up 7.30 back to bed at 12 and slept 8 hours. lots of pulling and poking pains at my pubic line and to the right side I could pin point the pain. Aching back dizzy and hot so hot. Three intense AF cramps. Boobs normal amount of sore but hubby commented that he could see my areola through vest top. Maybe they are darker? NEG FRER gutted. weirdly don't feel out. 

10DPO today. FMU neg frer but is there something? let the test dry took it apart and still can't decide if it's just the indent, IC'S neg just those silly grey evaps I've had every cycle. Calling this one neg.
10DPO after fighting falling asleep for an hour again at 4pm as I convinced myself I was just getting into a bad habit, I was browsing on here and just got an overwhelming urge to POAS. My hubby had them in his bag from the shop yesterday so I snuck one upstairs and peed on it.

I watched the wave of pink wash over the white line like it has done so many times before and within 30 seconds dismissed the test. I grabbed a IC and dipped it. I felt very foolish very quickly for wasting a frer

The I picked up the test not a minute later and saw a line forming.... no?! Then I watched it for a further minute and started to flap around. Then I said.... no.... surely not then I thought I need a non crazy set of eyes I stepped out of the bathroom into the hall and a new light and the pink shone on that line. Oh it shone! 

So I called him in my best calm voice I could muster and said *look at that* and thrust the test at him -trousers and knickers around my ankles.... :dohh: he said holy !!!!! There's a pink line and then the rest is a blur of dancing kisses and hugs. 

A lot of my symptoms I've had in the past I've had this time but the new ones are, that level of tiredness, I NEVER sleep in the day, I was about to get my iron checked. The cold sore. Those 9dpo stabbing pains. Lastly the shocking lack of pms...... I'm so calm and quiet. PMS is usually an issue for me. 

That's it!

I've learned an evap is easier to get a pic of than a pink line today too. Hope it shows for you ladies! Now please stick little bean. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PREGNANT 10DPOO.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 20









PREGNANT 10DPO OMG.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 24









PREGNANT 10DPO.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey DreamHope I feel as though it helped me but you know how the saying goes, everyone is different...hope this helps

I think.I'll try them next.cycle.and see what happens 


Flarmywife how.exciting.I.hope this is the start of ur bfp x


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ok, here we go. I'm still shaking.
> 
> Firstly can I apologise for my outburst when sensitive topics were being discussed? I didn't read backwards at all I just posted. :hugs: Sorry.
> 
> Ok 29 day cycles. Cycle 3.
> 
> cycle day 1-6 af.
> 
> DTD cycle day 7
> 
> random spotting cycle day 8&9 DTD cd9pm.
> 
> cycle day 11 13 14 and 15 dtd. Pos OPK CD 14&15.
> 
> That was it much much less than last month -go figures.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 1DPO tired, backache, dizzy, tender boobs already.
> 
> 2DPO feel like I'm getting ill, runny nose, thirsty, tired, watery eyes.
> 
> 3DPO nothing vivid dreams at night.
> 
> 4DPO creamy cm aching along c-section scar vivid dreams again. quite noticeable backache
> 
> 5DPO hot flushes, crampy legs (random?) scar pain again and intense backache. Thirsty, sexual. (how with all that going on I don't know lol)
> 
> 6DPO temp dip below coverline. Ben awake half hour and was nodding off at the laptop. lethargic spacey and dizzy.
> 
> 7DPO tender boobs, exhausted, achy legs no energy. Took kids to beach and fell asleep for ten minutes on the sand. Dizzy again today. Starting to wonder, shadows on IC'S.
> 
> 8DPO vivid dream of me and hubby in bathroom watching a BFP pop up on frer. Full pressure feeling in my hips and pelvis very achy down there having odd cramps. starting to think it's all in my head. No energy very thirsty dizzy again. told DH that I was going to the docs to get iron checked. Fell asleep 4pm-7pm.
> 
> 9DPO dtd. Cold sore appeared. fell asleep at 4 again woke up 7.30 back to bed at 12 and slept 8 hours. lots of pulling and poking pains at my pubic line and to the right side I could pin point the pain. Aching back dizzy and hot so hot. Three intense AF cramps. Boobs normal amount of sore but hubby commented that he could see my areola through vest top. Maybe they are darker? NEG FRER gutted. weirdly don't feel out.
> 
> 10DPO today. FMU neg frer but is there something? let the test dry took it apart and still can't decide if it's just the indent, IC'S neg just those silly grey evaps I've had every cycle. Calling this one neg.
> 10DPO after fighting falling asleep for an hour again at 4pm as I convinced myself I was just getting into a bad habit, I was browsing on here and just got an overwhelming urge to POAS. My hubby had them in his bag from the shop yesterday so I snuck one upstairs and peed on it.
> 
> I watched the wave of pink wash over the white line like it has done so many times before and within 30 seconds dismissed the test. I grabbed a IC and dipped it. I felt very foolish very quickly for wasting a frer
> 
> The I picked up the test not a minute later and saw a line forming.... no?! Then I watched it for a further minute and started to flap around. Then I said.... no.... surely not then I thought I need a non crazy set of eyes I stepped out of the bathroom into the hall and a new light and the pink shone on that line. Oh it shone!
> 
> So I called him in my best calm voice I could muster and said *look at that* and thrust the test at him -trousers and knickers around my ankles.... :dohh: he said holy !!!!! There's a pink line and then the rest is a blur of dancing kisses and hugs.
> 
> A lot of my symptoms I've had in the past I've had this time but the new ones are, that level of tiredness, I NEVER sleep in the day, I was about to get my iron checked. The cold sore. Those 9dpo stabbing pains. Lastly the shocking lack of pms...... I'm so calm and quiet. PMS is usually an issue for me.
> 
> That's it!
> 
> I've learned an evap is easier to get a pic of than a pink line today too. Hope it shows for you ladies! Now please stick little bean. :cloud9:

Thanks for posting....I know everyone's body is different but honestly I still like to see symptoms lol....I can really see the line in the last pic....congrats hun you are def preggo :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks fivestars, :blush: 

I know, eeeeep it's so pink IRL. When should I take another? It's will barely be 12 hours if I take on in the morning. hmmmm.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, see I totally saw a line from this morning !!!! Test in am if you like!!! Yay, congrats!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You did pink I didn't even think I saw one haha. It's so hard to get pics when they are faint pink. But it's so there I'm amazed. xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

For sure.. I know that definitely happens with my IC's.. I'm like come on, show up haha!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

There's no denying the BFP in those pix Amber :D. Congrats again, and sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

:witch: got me girls 

Good luck who's left to test :bfp:

Ps thought I was going crazy was looking everywhere for May testers :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oldermummy78 said:


> :witch: got me girls
> 
> Good luck who's left to test :bfp:
> 
> Ps thought I was going crazy was looking everywhere for May testers :haha:


I'm sorry Oldermummy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol sorry for the confusion oldermummy. Sorry AF got you but we are here for you until you get your bfp


----------



## Oldermummy78

Wow too much to catch up on 

Exciting flarmywife! Good luck! :dust:

Congrats to the new :bfp: girls sorry too many names tested recently to remember and it's been a looooong ass day 

Sticky :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Got my +OPK just now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







positive-opk.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oldermummy78 said:


> :witch: got me girls
> 
> Good luck who's left to test :bfp:
> 
> Ps thought I was going crazy was looking everywhere for May testers :haha:

Noo! Sorry to hear. Well you've got a lot of June testers to keep ya company during your new cycle :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm going to stay on this thread and cheer all you ladies on.. but if anyone is interested in following my preg journal , you're more than welcome, the more the merrier right?!

My Journey to 2under2


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay Disney on your positive opk... So when do you think youll start poas? :winkwink:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thanks girls :hugs:

I'm just happy with my lp and now desperately talking hubby into getting home on exactly 2 weeks time!

Apparently he isn't lowed but I'm going to master some sort of a plan!

Lol

X


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes good LP length is a start.. And he better be ready to catch that eggy when he gets back.


----------



## busytulip

Official congrats on your BFP amber! :dance:

Pato~I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Cancer is evil. :hugs:

FLArmy~ Praying this is the start of your true BFP. I agree with the others. It looks like the lines were nearly gone and then got super dark. Oh and I love your idea for how you will share with your OH!

This thread moves fast, I had several pages to read up on. Sorry if I missed anyone else who has announced their BFP. Good luck ladies who are still waiting :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Busy, yes this thread definitely Moves quick


----------



## ashleyg

I feel like I kind of see a line trying to start on this one? I feel like Im going nuts! Going to take another OPK too and see if it still shows positive :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







what.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FLArmyWife

So the nurse called. Her words were "the dr said to allow at least 7 days for it to leave the system and any two pink lines after that can be considered a true positive" . Lol yeah right, not with my metabolism lol... But she put in for a blood test tomorrow. Eep! So im going to try and sneak to the dr office for the blood test. She said I will get the results thursday afternoon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ash fingers crossed!
FLArmy I poas just to make sure I wasn't having a weird etopic or something because my bleeding pretty much stopped..bfn..so at least I'm in the clear for this cycle. Went to dollar store and bought up the OPKs and 2 more Pregnancy tests. Looking forward to trying. I know that when I get my baby a part of my lost ones will be in that baby and make it all the more cherished. That's how I see it.

Oldermunmmy boo! AF can kiss our ass! Next month we will get it! 

Congrats to all the lady's moving on to BFPs wishing you the best 9months!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn-youre right it will be more cherished.


----------



## mayb_baby

Don't have a FRER but think I don't need one :happydance: 12dpo
Please stick
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mayb_baby

And this, just praying this is a sticky bean x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy moly girls!! Lol I grocery shop 1 day and have to catch up like 10 pages!! I love it... 

Ok..
FLArmy- love the new thread name.. your awesome thank u, now we can stay together :) and your trigger test look like they totally went faint .. and darkening! ! So I'll be keeping fx for blood test hurray!! 
Hi 5 stars and johnsprincess!! 
Mayb- bfp congratulations girl!!
I'm sorry pato :( fx you'll be holding a lo in your arms soon <3
DISNEY-GET off this thread and go bd girl!!! Lol !!
Ashleyg- I seen something. .I have crazy eyes though lol..fx
Amber- congratulations <3
I hate catching up like this but i needed food..haha..and I have to say you bunch of girls are pretty awesome <3 
And sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## muffinbabes4

And how's my corn doing today? <3


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry for the spam ladies! LOL but I am so anxious to find out what is going on! Took another OPK today and its STILL positive..what?!

Another pg test....anything?
 



Attached Files:







6oZyH57.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## busytulip

Congrats mayb_baby, looks fab!

Ash I'm just not seeing yet, FX'd!

muffinbabes that's how I felt, only I was having a root canal :( Shopping sounds like a better way to spend your time.


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> And how's my corn doing today? <3

Awww muffin am I your Corn...haha lov ya long time!
I'm doing... Sad ofcourse but trying to move forward. Been a hard day..tears and moping about. Having a drink now :winkwink: Sucks to see a BFP slip away...but the silver lining is my husband is more on board with trying instead of ntnp. And also I seem to be fertile for a 37yr old. Hoping it was bad luck and next will be a sticky healthy baby. What's your CD muffin?
CD3 here :wacko: need to fast forward to CD12 so I can get in on!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Holy moly girls!! Lol I grocery shop 1 day and have to catch up like 10 pages!! I love it...
> 
> Ok..
> FLArmy- love the new thread name.. your awesome thank u, now we can stay together :) and your trigger test look like they totally went faint .. and darkening! ! So I'll be keeping fx for blood test hurray!!
> Hi 5 stars and johnsprincess!!
> Mayb- bfp congratulations girl!!
> I'm sorry pato :( fx you'll be holding a lo in your arms soon <3
> DISNEY-GET off this thread and go bd girl!!! Lol !!
> Ashleyg- I seen something. .I have crazy eyes though lol..fx
> Amber- congratulations <3
> I hate catching up like this but i needed food..haha..and I have to say you bunch of girls are pretty awesome <3
> And sorry if I missed anyone

Glad you like the new thread namr and yes i hope that is what was happening with the trigger shot tests. Hope youre well


----------



## FLArmyWife

mayb_baby said:


> And this, just praying this is a sticky bean x

I see it!


----------



## Cornfieldland

If it wasn't for you lady's I would be in the depts of despair...but because I have this outlet I feel hope and this is the only place where I feel someone truly gets what Im feeling. Thank you all :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: always here for you corn


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hehehe corn you always make me laugh!! I'm sorry your sad I don't want u to be :( hang in there <3 enjoy your drink I'm jealous ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashleyg- stay away from them blue dye ...ugh!! I do see something but (in my opinion of coarse)I always see something on blue dye .. frer are best or anything pink dye ;)


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashleyg- stay away from them blue dye ...ugh!! I do see something but (in my opinion of coarse)I always see something on blue dye .. frer are best or anything pink dye ;)

Ugh I knoooow but it was all I had! lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Yay Disney on your positive opk... So when do you think youll start poas? :winkwink:

June 7th seems like a good date to me. Should be 11-12 DPO by then. I don't want to get caught up in the early testing... my heart can't handle the rejection! :haha:



mayb_baby said:


> Don't have a FRER but think I don't need one :happydance: 12dpo
> Please stick

Sticky dust! :happydance:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Holy moly girls!! Lol I grocery shop 1 day and have to catch up like 10 pages!! I love it...
> 
> Ok..
> FLArmy- love the new thread name.. your awesome thank u, now we can stay together :) and your trigger test look like they totally went faint .. and darkening! ! So I'll be keeping fx for blood test hurray!!
> Hi 5 stars and johnsprincess!!
> Mayb- bfp congratulations girl!!
> I'm sorry pato :( fx you'll be holding a lo in your arms soon <3
> DISNEY-GET off this thread and go bd girl!!! Lol !!
> Ashleyg- I seen something. .I have crazy eyes though lol..fx
> Amber- congratulations <3
> I hate catching up like this but i needed food..haha..and I have to say you bunch of girls are pretty awesome <3
> And sorry if I missed anyone

Lol! Thanks for the laugh! :laugh2: Already warned dh that we're gonna be doing the dirty the next 3 nights. He thinks I'm trying to kill him :haha:



ashleyg said:


> Sorry for the spam ladies! LOL but I am so anxious to find out what is going on! Took another OPK today and its STILL positive..what?!
> 
> Another pg test....anything?

Still see something that would be quite the squinter, but then again I've got BAD line eye lately! Hope it turns into a BFP! :dust:



Cornfieldland said:


> If it wasn't for you lady's I would be in the depts of despair...but because I have this outlet I feel hope and this is the only place where I feel someone truly gets what Im feeling. Thank you all :flower:

:hugs: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney...men are so weird! They should be happy you want to do it 3 days in a row! They get it every time no matter what...geesh what a chore!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney!! Other people seeing it makes me feel better :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Disney...men are so weird! They should be happy you want to do it 3 days in a row! They get it every time no matter what...geesh what a chore!

Oh I know! :laugh2: I just say wow, you're dream come true and here you are complaining :awww:. :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mayb congrats! :dance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I added your test day Disney :)

:/ having cramps. Hoping to keep am eye on my temp. I typically start to stop one day before AF so suspecting a temp drop in the am. If no temp drop I'll be more hopefully for a good blood test


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awww.Flarmy I hope not! Hope u get ur BFP it looked really good!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> I added your test day Disney :)
> 
> :/ having cramps. Hoping to keep am eye on my temp. I typically start to stop one day before AF so suspecting a temp drop in the am. If no temp drop I'll be more hopefully for a good blood test

Cramping is very common in early pregnancy. You'll be just fine! FX!:flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Disney


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good night all. Looking forward to see what tomorrow brings us all. FX there will be more bfps.

Stay strong ladies not yet in the tww. Your time will come soon


----------



## NewHorizon

Thanks for the bfp love guys! Took a digital and got a 'pregnant!' Also had my beta test this morning (dpo 13) and the good news is my hcg is 52 but the not as good news is my progesterone is quite low, a 6.3 and they would like it to be a 15.
Soooo back to the injections it is, they put me on progesterone on oil and man are those needles scary. Nonetheless I am of course feeling so very grateful but have some real anxiety as well as I am at a considerably greater risk for miscarriage.
Does anyone know anything about success stories where the progetserone level was low? I have a mini panic attack every time I go to the bathroom.
I have bloodwork again on Friday. All fingers and toes crossed that my levels are where they should be! Asked in another thread as well so hoping to get as much info as I can to maybe chill out a bit and enjoy this after years of waiting!

Thanks for your positive thoughts!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## busytulip

Yay for digi!
Sending tons of positive thoughts that the progesterone injections improve your levels and that you have a very sticky little bean in there. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay newhorizon!!!! Yep love that digital !! <3 congrats!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ya new horizon lush digital! !!! I don't have any idea about all of that sorry. 


Afm took another frer this morning barely 12 hours after my first bfp. 11dpo today :) this is only a 4 he hold too as I'm peeing more lol. 

In the pic of two top one is yesterday's which is now dry and bottom is this mornings
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20150527_055629.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 13









20150527_054830.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Oldermummy78

Wow this must be a lucky thread! Lots of :bfp: 

Loving the digi and frer and ic pretty lines 
:happydance:

Will 'try' keep up to date but this thread is moving way to fast to what I'm used too haha, I may miss some but will be popping in to check on my girls and there progress and lots of new :bfp: to see :wohoo:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Cornfield :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Thank you all so much AF is due tomorrow and I think this is it :) 
Going to count this as my bfp and do my digi tomorrow for OH 
Thanks everyone on this thread and those who are on a new cycle loads of sticky baby :dust: xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hey ladies.I.don't know whats going on with me this month at all 

Had brown spotting on monday.and then last night one wipe of red and this morning there is nothing and hasn't been anything since 8pm last night af is due and I just wish it would either show up or to get a positive test which now looks unlikely... Usually af comes fast with loads of pain andnabsolutely nothing so far.. 

Congrats on all the bfp ladies and a happy and healthy 9 months ahead for u xx

Corn big hugs to u xx

Good luck to all the ladies on to the next cycle xx


----------



## jessalex

Hi again everyone!!
Wow, once again so much has happened!! Firstly, thanks Flarmy for the new thread name, and also got everything crossed for you with your bloods. Pics of tests look promising though!!
Mayb, Amber and newhorizon - congrats on bfp, those lines and digi's are fantastic!! :happydance: 
Oldermummy - sorry the witch got you, hopefully June will be your month x
Pato - so sorry for your immense loss. I can't even begin to imagine what you have been through. All the best for the journey ahead, we are all here to support you through this process
Corn - how are you going??? Been thinking of you 

Sorry to those I have missed, keep up those bfps, what a lucky thread!!! Looking forward to going through June with all the support of you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I took anothee test this morning but it wasnt as dark. It was there, but not as dark. I forgot to save the urine to dip a frer in so trying to hold for a little to do a frer. Im so confused about temps though. I temped this morning at 3am aftee tossing and turning all night. Temp was 98.2 then I tested again at 5 after two solid non interupted sleep and it was 98.7. 5am is the normal time i usually temp whenever i dont get woken up in the middle of the night.. Just confused which one to put in my chart.

Congrats on the nice digi new horizon.

Oldermummy- you will aleays have a bit of a cheat on the first page to help you keep up ;) 

Dream- hope af stays away and you get your bfp


----------



## Cornfieldland

Dream thanks for the hugs, : ) hope you find out soon what's up with AF. 
Jess thank you for your thoughts... Im chugging along..feeling down but trying to look ahead to this cycle. Feeling like my eggs are all cobwebby and dusty haha.. My body thought it was done a few years back :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- have you started red raspberry leaf tea? It is tastey and could possibly help


----------



## FLArmyWife

today's test at the 5 minute mark
 



Attached Files:







527a.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7









527b.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









527c.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









527d.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hmm Flarmy...it looks almost as dark. When is AF due?


----------



## FLArmyWife

AF is due tomorrow


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, ics SUCK for progression, even mine still sometimes a darker line sometimes barely anything ... while my frer are progressing, test with a frer and use those for progression! !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have two frer. So i'm trying to hold to take one today and then one tomorrow. I need to pee bad lol but it's only been a 2 hr hold


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy hope the frer is positive! Nail bitter! I want to get some red rasberry leaf tea...I will look for it today. Maybe my lining is crap since my DnC


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- it is possible. my periods were always light and only lasted about 2 days. If I don't get a bfp blood test I'm interested to see what my bleeding will be like after drinking it this month

The only FRER I had was a store brand and it turns out it's a blue dye :/
 



Attached Files:







20150527_071629.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









20150527_071642.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7









20150527_071650.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Well that's definitely positive, blue dye or not lol!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks pink. now just to get the firm yes or no via blood test


----------



## pinkpassion

It's going to be a yes hun!!!! I'm so happy for you... now we just need sticky healthy beans!!!! 

At what point do you not havr to worry about a chemical anymore?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm not sure about that... I guess at 8 weeks? but not really sure. I can try and ask the nurse while I'm at the Dr today..

I hope it sticks... really hope so...


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> corn- it is possible. my periods were always light and only lasted about 2 days. If I don't get a bfp blood test I'm interested to see what my bleeding will be like after drinking it this month
> 
> The only FRER I had was a store brand and it turns out it's a blue dye :/

Congrats hun...hope this ur sticky bean....praying I can get my BFP this month too :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I just googled it and apparently a chemical is considered anything before a gestational sac would be seen, then it's called a miscarriage... I guess I'm wondering what the stats are.. when pregnant with dd someone posted stats with a daily decrease in miscarriage chances and it really helped my neurosis lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ty 5stars

ah good to know. I'll have to do some research too when I get home


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy that's positive! :happydance:

Pink chemical is anything before 5wks. Once you see the heartbeat statistically they say the chances are like 5%. So try and be happy :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks corn... still very early though but officially one day longer lp than last month and obviously I don't think it will be coming anytime soon (hopefully)!


----------



## Pato

Oldermummy78 said:


> :witch: got me girls
> 
> Good luck who's left to test :bfp:
> 
> Ps thought I was going crazy was looking everywhere for May testers :haha:

:hugs: Don't worry honey....we'll move forward together


----------



## Pato

mayb_baby said:


> And this, just praying this is a sticky bean x


Hurray.....congrats:happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations FLArmy what a fabulous bfp hun yaaay! !


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

FLArmyWife said:


> corn- it is possible. my periods were always light and only lasted about 2 days. If I don't get a bfp blood test I'm interested to see what my bleeding will be like after drinking it this month
> 
> The only FRER I had was a store brand and it turns out it's a blue dye :/

Congratulations that looks like a nice bfp to me hope ur hcg comes back nice and strong &#128170;


----------



## FLArmyWife

The dr office urine test was negative


----------



## skycastles

Wow this is one difficult thread to stalk.. amazing how it has grown. The pages just keep stacking up each day! Just wanted to drop a post to say thanks again for all the support and encouragement during my 2.5ww.. you guys are a great group of ladies and i really want to see all those BFPs appearing on the first page!
Don't think I can move to the TTC section just yet.. also unfortunately with my long cycles, my next TWW is sometime end of June-mid July. So maybe DH and I will see where we are then. I'll cheer the June testers on for now!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmy that's a beautiful bfp xxx


----------



## skycastles

FLArmyWife said:


> The dr office urine test was negative

oh no, FLArmywife.. :hugs: Just saw your post about the doctor's results. Really?? I thought that was a pretty solid line. How many dpo are you now.. any chance it's a little too early to test?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies

so long story short my frer was making me nervous as i expected much more progression, well I wanted to see more. So I went out did all my meetings run errands and realised I hadn't peed for 5 hours so I bought lots of tests so i got home and peed on them all and here's what happened.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmyWife said:


> The dr office urine test was negative

FLArmy...last time I was pregnant (for real) in November I took a frer at home and it was BFP 2days after missed period. I went to Dr same day and he told me your not pregnant...and I said yes I am. Anyways they have crappy cheapies there. So I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber where's the pic?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

My phone has decided to not work. Trying my best


----------



## skycastles

FLArmy, reread and saw it was a urine test. Don't let yourself get down by that.. see how the blood test results are xx


----------



## pinkpassion

flarmy, their tests are seriously not accurate.. I don't even know why they use them .. Did you go ahead and get a blood test?


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber waiting anxiously......


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmy, sorry hun over in the UK docs don't do urines tests unless you go to hospital for pain or worse it's just blood here, but your test is beautiful.

I'm so sorry ladies I had to load them to facebook in secret then download to my laptop then upload to here......


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo pregnant.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14









11dpo preg.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 16









wow 11dpo pregnant.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## busytulip

FLarmy, Yes! Wait for bloods hun

Amber :coffee: LOL

Skycastles I hear you with the long cycles :hugs:

AFM took a frer with FMU :bfn: I'm 14DPO so surely there would be even a hint, but nope. I'll be joining you other ladies still on the hunt for your BFP. 

Oldermummy-we could still be bump buddies! :friends:


----------



## busytulip

Of course we'd be posting at the same time. Congrats Amber!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats amber!!

Here are my tests from this morning
 



Attached Files:







pos1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10









a3kguUG.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay, congrats Amber!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

skycastles said:


> Wow this is one difficult thread to stalk.. amazing how it has grown. The pages just keep stacking up each day! Just wanted to drop a post to say thanks again for all the support and encouragement during my 2.5ww.. you guys are a great group of ladies and i really want to see all those BFPs appearing on the first page!
> Don't think I can move to the TTC section just yet.. also unfortunately with my long cycles, my next TWW is sometime end of June-mid July. So maybe DH and I will see where we are then. I'll cheer the June testers on for now!!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Maybe you'll get a 4th of july bfp :winkwink: either way we're all here for you whenever the time comes



skycastles said:


> oh no, FLArmywife.. :hugs: Just saw your post about the doctor's results. Really?? I thought that was a pretty solid line. How many dpo are you now.. any chance it's a little too early to test?

13 dpo



Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy...last time I was pregnant (for real) in November I took a frer at home and it was BFP 2days after missed period. I went to Dr same day and he told me your not pregnant...and I said yes I am. Anyways they have crappy cheapies there. So I wouldn't count on that.

Exactly and I feel like she didn't let it sit long enough. She was rushed and let it sit for maybe 60 seconds before sliding it over and saying "negative"



skycastles said:


> FLArmy, reread and saw it was a urine test. Don't let yourself get down by that.. see how the blood test results are xx

yes I should have a definitive answer by noon tomorrow hopefully



pinkpassion said:


> flarmy, their tests are seriously not accurate.. I don't even know why they use them .. Did you go ahead and get a blood test?

Yeah I got the blood test before doing the urine sample



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLArmy, sorry hun over in the UK docs don't do urines tests unless you go to hospital for pain or worse it's just blood here, but your test is beautiful.
> 
> I'm so sorry ladies I had to load them to facebook in secret then download to my laptop then upload to here......
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

looks great!




busytulip said:


> FLarmy, Yes! Wait for bloods hun
> 
> AFM took a frer with FMU :bfn: I'm 14DPO so surely there would be even a hint, but nope. I'll be joining you other ladies still on the hunt for your BFP.

Thanks. it will be an anxious 14 hr wait.
I'm sorry you're getting a BFN. when is AF due?


----------



## NewHorizon

Mayb & Amber those are lovely bfps! When are your blood tests? Bump buddies?:baby:

FLArmy, I'm confused, the blood test also came back negative? That really makes no sense as that last blue dye bfp was as clear as it gets!? What did they say when you told them about all your bfps?

Dream, Ash and Busy any updates? I'm really pulling for you gals! :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

NewHorizon said:


> FLArmy, I'm confused, the blood test also came back negative? That really makes no sense as that last blue dye bfp was as clear as it gets!? What did they say when you told them about all your bfps?

No they did a urine test after they took my blood. I get the blood test back tomorrow. but their urine test came back negative
The nurse said "all that matters is the blood test"


----------



## muffinbabes4

Look great amber! 
FL army that happened to me twice all my dr. Office uses is ic anyways but I had clear as day bfp and her ic didn't show so hopefully that's what's happening!! .. blood test will be much better!!! Fingers and toes crossed for u!! ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy that was positive even for blue dye ... oh my !! :) i think everyone's unpatiently waiting for results with u!! :) ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe thanks. it is good to have people as excited/nervous as I am.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey New, thanks lovely yes of course! 

I can't believe I got a positive digi 1 day after a neg FRER lol my body is random. 

Oh in the UK we don't get hgc bloods drawn. The only reason they would check that is if you go to hospital bleeding and in pain or if you go and tell your gp you have miscarried, sometime even then they just tell you to look out for signs of fever/infection and no blood test. Miscarriages are handled badly here In my opinion. 

We wait until we are 4-5 weeks pregnant, contact our local doctors then they forward our name to the midwives and they come out between sort of 5-8 weeks and book us in to their system take all our details and histories and then wait for our next appointment and then eventually get a scan between 12-13 weeks. xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Im out ladies, temp drop and spotting :(. Good luck to those still waiting to test x


----------



## busytulip

MUMOF5 said:


> Im out ladies, temp drop and spotting :(. Good luck to those still waiting to test x

:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Amber!

FLArmyWife, there's no denying that BFP. FX your blood test results come back good.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww mumof5 xxxhugs


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( im sorry mumof5. But we are here for you until you get your bfp


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sorry mum of 5 :hugs: and any others I have missed that got the :witch: join the club 

Congrats Amber :happydance:

Good luck flarmywife ! Sure this is it for you :wohoo:

Can not believe how lucky this thread actually is! 

Good luck all left to test sending some sticky :dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry mumof5 : ( on to June for us both


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes we are a good lucky charm group of girls


----------



## busytulip

NewHorizon said:


> Dream, Ash and Busy any updates? I'm really pulling for you gals! :thumbup:

Thanks NewHorizon. I tested this am. :bfn:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry busy tulip :hugs: wishing you a better cycle in June!


----------



## ashleyg

NewHorizon said:


> Mayb & Amber those are lovely bfps! When are your blood tests? Bump buddies?:baby:
> 
> FLArmy, I'm confused, the blood test also came back negative? That really makes no sense as that last blue dye bfp was as clear as it gets!? What did they say when you told them about all your bfps?
> 
> Dream, Ash and Busy any updates? I'm really pulling for you gals! :thumbup:

Thanks for checking in! Took another test this morning and still seeing shadows I think :/


----------



## busytulip

Thanks Corn- at least we're in this together. I am so grateful to have such a great group I can share with. :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry the witch got you, mumof5 and sorry about the BFN tulip :(. Fx for June! 

Ashley- post pix! I'm sure I love line spotting more than I enjoy POAS myself lol. 

AFM- well, never thought I'd be so excited to have EWCM and o pain. This is making realize that I'm pretty sure I had an annovulatory cycle last month, as I never had either of these. I had a blaring positive on the OPK this morning (test line was darker than control) and had O pain by the afternoon. So looks like I O after about 24 hours after my first positive. Just glad to know my official O date so I can have an official DPO :)

Sorry for rambling lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds awesome Disney


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hi! I was wondering if I could join this group. I have never posted on any of these before, but reading them has gotten me through the last four months of ttc. I love this group; everyone seems so supportive!!! I am currently on cycle day 18 and due for AF on June 6th. I got a positive opk on Sunday and Monday but not sure when I ovulated. Really, really hoping for a BFP this month!!!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you Disney. Glad you have an official DPO :)

Welcome tiebreaker :wave:


----------



## ashleyg

LOL Disney. Here you go!! Tell me you see it too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

And the original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks busytulip! 

I am only 2-3 dpo and I can't wait to POAS!!! I have some cheapies I will probably use around 9 or 10 dpo. Hurry up and get here already!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> LOL Disney. Here you go!! Tell me you see it too!

I still think I see something :). How many DPO? Sorry if you've said it before I must've missed it.


----------



## ashleyg

I am 7dpo tomorrow. Still early but I can't help but test :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome tie breaker. What test date would you like me to add?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Welcome tiebreaker.

Sorry mumof5 big hugs

Ashleyg I don't want to get your hopes up but that's glowing like mine did at 7dpo, I finally got my bfp on 10/11 dpo :) Good luck! xxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay, good luck ladies!!! I'm routing for all of you!!!!

Afm... I'm having very strong symptoms very early compared to dd and my bloating is insane already... of course I then keep having dreams about twins lol and I can't shake that feeling.. I keep saying "the babies" lol... last night in my dream I was trying to put "them" both in my moby wrap.... talk about a random dream.... anyway I was worried about my line yesterday but I took my last frer today and I'm happy to say the test line came up immediately and the control line took quite a while even after the urine washed over it I was even wondering if it was going to show up :haha:... and my ic (we all know what pains those are) the line came up before the control line also which REALLY made me happy and it's a nice dark line .... I'm 14dpo today so it is much darker than with my dd (I still have my sticks from her and pulled them out to compare and went back on here and compared notes :blush:) {obsessed much ;)}... Haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







20150528_060313.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 5









20150528_060301.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkpassion

WHOOOOOP Flarmy!!!!!!!! You need a frer!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol nah just gonna wait for the blood results. I have a digi sitting in waiting because when they confirm it I'm gonna use that test and it'll be part of how I tell DH.

I thought I could possibly wait until Sunday to tell him in the soccer theme but the more BFPs I see the less I feel I'll be able to hold out that long lol. So, I might end up telling him tonight


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

That looks like very strong bfp Flarmywife 

I was wondering if any of u ladies could help me out with some advice. I'm.due af today and I've been spotting brown and pink only whrn i wipe since Monday and my.boobs are still killing me... They normally disappear before af starts all my tests have been negative including yesterday should I count this as af I just don't know never had anything like this any information or advice is appreciated


----------



## FLArmyWife

dream- i know my dr says CD1 doesn't count until you get a constant flow. I'm sorry your body is being so confusing but FX that AF never comes and you get a bfp


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tried to post this earlier but guess it didn't go through.. if y'all can see it then sorry for the double post
 



Attached Files:







20150528_060040.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









20150528_060045.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 6









20150528_060055.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4









20150528_060110.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 4









20150528_060121.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

They look nice and strong Flarmywife fx for a healthy and happy 9 months for u... 

So u don't count cd1 until u have a flow mmmm maybe I'll fone my.doctors don't know what's up this month it has been a strange one midcycle cramping and now this.. I'll give then a call later I.think


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome flarmy ... you're definitely pregnant!!! Can't wait to see that digi!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

dream- yeah from what I've been told but every doctor believes something different. I hope you get an answer

Thanks pink. I'm so nervous though for the blood test results


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmyWife said:


> dream- yeah from what I've been told but every doctor believes something different. I hope you get an answer
> 
> Thanks pink. I'm so nervous though for the blood test results

Those are some very pretty pink lines! Better than mine when I got my + digi. I'm really excited to see your next few tests and I can't blame you for wanting to shout it from the roof tops! :happydance: 

Pink.....

Oh my me too! I'm 4 weeks tomorrow or the day after -not sure and oh my word the symptoms, the dizziness, shakes, loss of appetite, mild and very sporadic nausea and my boobs hurt, I have a headache, and all I want to do is sleep. I too looked back in my old journal from my daughter 7 years ago and it took 6 days for my frers to darken as much as they did in 36 hours this time :haha: :O It's all so reassuring and I couldn't be happier <3

I've had the twins comment hurled at me by mum and sister in law already yipes. I just think I'm sensitive to hormones though. 

Who knows eh? 

Twin history = DH mum is a twin, both his aunties have twins.
My side My dad is twin, his sister had twins, my auntie has twins and my other auntie has twins. lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> dream- yeah from what I've been told but every doctor believes something different. I hope you get an answer
> 
> Thanks pink. I'm so nervous though for the blood test results
> 
> Those are some very pretty pink lines! Better than mine when I got my + digi. I'm really excited to see your next few tests and I can't blame you for wanting to shout it from the roof tops! :happydance:
> 
> I've had the twins comment hurled at me by mum and sister in law already yipes. I just think I'm sensitive to hormones though.
> 
> Who knows eh?
> 
> Twin history = DH mum is a twin, both his aunties have twins.
> My side My dad is twin, his sister had twins, my auntie has twins and my other auntie has twins. lol.Click to expand...

I'm trying to hold off taking the Digi but I have a feeling I'll cave. 5 hours still until my results



My Dr told me the only time twins is a factor in family is in YOUR mom was a twin.. Because I've always had the same thought.

My FIL is a twin, and there are 2 sets of natural twins and 1 set of natural triplets in my FIL's immediate family (He is 1 of 8 kids)
Then my maternal gram miscarried twins, and there are 2 sets of twins and 1 set of natural triplets on my mom's family (her aunts/cousins) but my Dr said that all doesn't effect me since MY mom wasn't a twin :shrug: who knows if there ever is really a trend.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife, those lines look awesome....waiting :coffee: patiently to hear the results from ur dr....congrats and wishing you a well 9 months!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im either 5 or 6 dpo today and I have no symptoms at all....really not expecting any nor would I count any until after implantation has taken place, so this might be a good thing....usually I have AF type cramps by now but nothing to be concerned about....I had a strange dream last night that I POAS and the test results never came through...the test got messed up from riding in the car lol....im very nervous about this month but trying to stay very positive that I will get my BFP...FX for all you ladies still waiting to POAS like me, congrats to all the BFP and sorry to all that the witch got!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust: 5stars


----------



## pinkpassion

The only things making my odds higher are 1) breast feeding 2) 5th pregnany and I had the strongest ovulation this month, I was doubled over in pain.. that doesn't mean Anything at all though .. anyway, it is what it is.. my dh would crap a brick :haha:.. I keep telling him though lol


----------



## pinkpassion

5starsplus1 said:


> Im either 5 or 6 dpo today and I have no symptoms at all....really not expecting any nor would I count any until after implantation has taken place, so this might be a good thing....usually I have AF type cramps by now but nothing to be concerned about....I had a strange dream last night that I POAS and the test results never came through...the test got messed up from riding in the car lol....im very nervous about this month but trying to stay very positive that I will get my BFP...FX for all you ladies still waiting to POAS like me, congrats to all the BFP and sorry to all that the witch got!

I didn't have any of my normal "sympyoms" after ovulation .. very good sign good luck!!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all, Just jumping in the twin thing (I'm a twin) and yes, the twin gene is only passed down the female side, as it is the Woman that releases the eggs :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I personally feel like the twin thing is a toss up. If we end up with twins they'd be identical because I've been having ultrasounds to check my follicles and have only had 1 each month lol. No matter what I just want 1 happy healthy little sticky bean


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Im either 5 or 6 dpo today and I have no symptoms at all....really not expecting any nor would I count any until after implantation has taken place, so this might be a good thing....usually I have AF type cramps by now but nothing to be concerned about....I had a strange dream last night that I POAS and the test results never came through...the test got messed up from riding in the car lol....im very nervous about this month but trying to stay very positive that I will get my BFP...FX for all you ladies still waiting to POAS like me, congrats to all the BFP and sorry to all that the witch got!
> 
> I didn't have any of my normal "sympyoms" after ovulation .. very good sign good luck!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks you Pink and im really praying and wishing this is our month


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Flarmywife! 

I am thinking I will start testing June 4th. That would put me at 9-10 dpo. Woke up nauseous this morning. I know it's WAY too early for it to be a little bean though! &#128533;


----------



## FLArmyWife

I will add your test date. FX :dust:


----------



## busytulip

It's official. CD1 :witch:

FLarmy-waiting for the good news.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Boo im sorry busy


----------



## busytulip

Thanks Flarmy. It is what it is. It just stinks because my cycles are long, so it won't be until July when I test again. LOL


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well we are here for you through your journey


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies....took a FRER...anything? :(
 



Attached Files:







TTC7HiZ.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies....took a FRER...anything? :(

Hey ash, I don't see anything but im not good as some of the other ladies when it comes to soptting lines lol...how many dpo are you...don't be sad b/c ur still in the running!


----------



## ashleyg

7dpo so i know still pretty early but still lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> 7dpo so i know still pretty early but still lol

yes very early but hey I understand the urge to POAS lol...I can't bring myself to do it this early b/c I hate dissappoinments lol especially after that crazy dream I had last night lol...I had a strange dream last night that I POAS and the test results never came through...the test got messed up from riding in the car lol....


----------



## ashleyg

I think when I calculated with my daughter I got a positive at 8dpo. We weren't trying for her but I just kind of used the ovulation calculations and thats what it said haha. So I have no idea if/when I'd even get a positive to show this cycle. Ugh. I hate waiting!

I keep having dreams that I get a positive test though....idk if thats because it will happen or because its what I want lol!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> I think when I calculated with my daughter I got a positive at 8dpo. We weren't trying for her but I just kind of used the ovulation calculations and thats what it said haha. So I have no idea if/when I'd even get a positive to show this cycle. Ugh. I hate waiting!
> 
> I keep having dreams that I get a positive test though....idk if thats because it will happen or because its what I want lol!

Trust me I understand b/c I want my BFP this month as well...FX for all of us :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley- I don't see anything yet but you are still early. I mean my first line didn't start showing until 12dpo. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. Im just so impatient!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol I hear you on that. The nurse told me yesterday that she'd call me at noon and I've already called the dr office early to try and get my results


----------



## ashleyg

Haha! I did the same thing when I was waiting for results with my daughter :haha: I'm sure the staff at the office weren't my biggest fans


My fingers are crossed for you! Cant wait to hear the news :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. yeah it is notated in my file that I have an anxiety disorder so I call a lot. I was waiting last month for my progesterone results and had an anxiety attack. I finally got them to give me an answer right then when I called mid anxiety attack. I'm sure they dread hearing my name


----------



## ashleyg

I'm sure they are used to people calling early for results. People can't be _that_ patient


----------



## Pato

Hello lovely ladies, had a bit of catching up to do so hope I don't miss anyone.

Mumof5 hun :hugs:...that horrid witch won't show her face next month....

tulip :hugs: one for you too.....we'll all be bump buddies next month...

:hi: and welcome tiebreaker glad to have you with us

Flarmy....I'm so bloody excited for you it's like that bfp is mine...looking wonderful....nail biting wait for those blood results....

and a comment on the twins issue. My maternal grandmother had two sets of natural twins.....my mother was not one of them, but mom had 3 girls and 3 boys.....I'm the middle girl and my younger sister had identical twin girls a yr ago so it skipped a generation. I too always dream of twins and DH said he dreamed of twins when I was in the dreaded TWW last week. So u never know.

Here's wishing and hoping for the best for all you who have yet to test this month....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe thanks pato. Since ver very few of our in person friends/family know we are ttcing it is awesome to have ppl just as excited and nervous as i am


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi Lillian and the tiebreaker! !


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy holy moly!! I wanna say hurray and congrats!!! Awaiting blood test :) ....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay disney on the + opk !! Hopefully we will hsve tons of bfp in june!!! :) I'm awaiting ewcm myself and a + opk .. ugh still drinking green tea every day allllll day..lol... I'm on cd 12 now


----------



## TheTiebreaker

My husband and I would LOVE to have twins! We have an almost 4 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. We both think twins (one boy and one girl) would be perfect. I would be so happy with just one though! I can't wait to feel little kicks and nurse again! Hoping everyone gets BFPs soon!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy how are you? Still waiting ?


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hope.u hear.soon Flarmywife I'm anxiously awaiting ur results I hope they are.nice and strong &#128170; xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's Positive


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> It's Positive

Awwwwww congrats....the anticipation was worth the wait...Happy 9 months and wishing you a very sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats FLArmy! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yaya hurray!!!!!! <3 sooo happy for you flarmy! ! I bet you are over the moon excited.. what a wonderful day <3 <3


----------



## busytulip

FLArmyWife said:


> It's Positive

:wohoo: Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you Pato! :friends: BFP buddies next month :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. I took the digib and got "pregnant 2-3 weeks". Dh is home so I am keeping my cool but best believe when he leaves in 45 minutes I'll be freaking Out


----------



## ashleyg

How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Flarmywife!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats flarmy!!! What we're your numbers?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Woo congrats FLArmyWife!! :dance: Sticky dust and happy and healthy nine months :). When's your official DD?


----------



## FLArmyWife

88.1 I go in for another bloodtest on monday
 



Attached Files:







20150528_122620.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5









20150528_122624.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife can you please post your tww symptoms....would love to see!


----------



## Oldermummy78

FLArmyWife said:


> 88.1 I go in for another bloodtest on monday

:wohoo: congratulations 

The bfp thread this is!

I'm excited to as my dh course has been put back until August so I get to join in this month again :happydance:

Busytulip cylce buds again :happydance: 

Good luck everyone left to test and cmon ov day! Can't wait to crack open the opks :wacko:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yaaaay huge congratulations FLArmywife :D so incredibly thrilled for you! 

Re: twins I know that genetically our family history's of twins doesn't put us at risk but I don't know, of the many many twin mammas I've looked after and twins I've delivered they always seem toccome out of the blue. :) anyway look at us all getting greedy hahaha. I did have a dream about my hubby showing me two matching blue sleepsuits that he'd bought but I also dreamt about a baby girl. I know sex isn't important but it's awfully exciting to wonder if you're having a son or daughter isn't it. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

^^^ :haha: greedy.. I love it!!! Well like I said a healthy baby(ies) is all that matters !!! 
it is fun to wonder what is in there , boy, girl, boys, girls, both.. hahahaha!!!


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Aw I'm so happy for.u Flarmywife hope u have a sticky bean and a happy healthy nine months ahead enjoy every minute of it x


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm a twin too! My mom (bless her heart) got pregnant with twins at 40 yrs old. So I think it was her age that attributed why she ovulated twice. Still makes me wonder if I am more likely to produce twins as well though.


----------



## Oldermummy78

The twin thing I know I heard it apparently skips a few generations , not sure before my nana, but she was a twin, my Aunty has twins (nanas niece) and my mum had (sadly lost) twins

But there's also the fact that one egg and one sperm can just randomly double, so 1 sac found 2 heartbeats identical :wohoo: would send me crazy personally :lol:
So who knows , out of the 22 so far tested and the 10 that have there :bfp: there must be at least a set of twins in there right !?!? :happydance:

New horizon being a possibility


----------



## jessalex

Massive congratulations Flarmy!!! That is super duper exciting!! Bet you are on top of the world right now!! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months ahead.
Woohoo!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## jessalex

Oh, and going to put my two cents in about the twin thing.......I have always understood it to be fraternal twins that are hereditary in families (on the mothers side) and identical twins that are random. Older mothers do have an increase in chances of twins. 
But I might be wrong!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've been reading and stalking (not in a creepy way! :haha:) for a few weeks now. I was waiting with baited breath for FLArmys results and I was so pleased for you! :thumbup:
You all seem like wonderful supportive ladies and I want to congratulate those that have their BFPs and rooting for those moving onto next month. :kiss:

I hope you don't mind me popping by. It gives me hope that so many ladies are getting their BFPs and it can happen, even after a long time. 
Enjoy your day everyone. Xx


----------



## Lilllian

Oldermummy78 said:


> The twin thing I know I heard it apparently skips a few generations , not sure before my nana, but she was a twin, my Aunty has twins (nanas niece) and my mum had (sadly lost) twins

just to say that the skipping thing is not true and a myth (i'm a fraternal twin) :thumbup:.


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> FLArmyWife can you please post your tww symptoms....would love to see!

To be honest I didn't really have any symptoms. Dh days this past weekend I had a "tude" so I guess some irritability around 9dpo- 11dpo. Based of my temps and getting neg test until Tuesday I believe I implanted around 10 or 11 dpo.
The only other symptom I can think of is slight cramping from O on. But that had happened all 3 cycles on the fertility meds.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I have 8 sets of twins on my side of the family  I'd love twins but think my OH would completely freak out lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

I just realized our bfp to bfn stats are almost equal. 9 bfps (10 if you count corns) and 12 bfns. We are one lucky group. 
FX to all those left to treat and those anxiously awaiting the tww


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> It's Positive

Oooooo.....I was just having breakfast and couldn't wait to login to c ur results....I was swallowing as I read this quote and the food stuck in my throat with the excitement :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Flarmy....omg I'm on :cloud9: for you girl


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe thank you so much Pato.


https://youtu.be/7whKhvvcnWA


----------



## pinkpassion

O flarmy how incredible !!! Sweet video!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife can you please post your tww symptoms....would love to see!
> 
> To be honest I didn't really have any symptoms. Dh days this past weekend I had a "tude" so I guess some irritability around 9dpo- 11dpo. Based of my temps and getting neg test until Tuesday I believe I implanted around 10 or 11 dpo.
> The only other symptom I can think of is slight cramping from O on. But that had happened all 3 cycles on the fertility meds.Click to expand...

Thanks....yes it sounds just like me....I have no sore boobs, no other symptoms but mild AF cramping which just like you I have had since the last 3 cycles...hoping this is a good sign and I too will get my BFP...It really would mean a lot to me and my OH if we get our BFP next week!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Awe thank you so much Pato.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/7whKhvvcnWA

Awwww cute way to tell the hubby :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy did you make the shirts for your dogs? What did your husband say?


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- FX and lots of :dust:




Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy did you make the shirts for your dogs? What did your husband say?

I made bandana's and then hung pacifiers on bead necklaces and put that around my dogs' necks

I posted a video of his reaction


----------



## FLArmyWife

so because it is hard to tell in the video, I put bandanas on my dogs that said "I'm gonna be a big sister" and "I'm gonna be a big brother again"


I have a longer video i took on my ipad that shows him coming in the door, noticing the bandanas but not reading them, and it taking him about 5 minutes to catch on. I'll work on getting it uploaded and shared when I can
 



Attached Files:







20150528_141938.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 11









20150528_141850.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

Here is the full reveal from a different angel. You can kinda see his reaction a little better

https://youtu.be/1fBfEO4ceTg


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Awe thank you so much Pato.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/7whKhvvcnWA

OMG he's so excited....

I'm at work now and my boss just rushed in to get the checkbook and almost ran me over in excitement...his daughter is in labor and 3 mins apart so they are rushing to the hospital now.....excitement all around:happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe exciting pato


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, that made me cry, that's so exciting !!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks so much


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such a cute video!!! So happy for you both!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

awww FLArmywife that was so lovely, thank you for sharing xxxxx


----------



## busytulip

I love his reaction FLarmy! Great videos, thanks for sharing with all of us. :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you all

How is everyone else doing. How are our bfp girls feeling? And those of you waiting to O? How about those waiting to test, feeling anxious?


----------



## ashleyg

Such a cute video flarmy! I loved his reaction!


----------



## ashleyg

Update!:

Took a wondfo this morning and there was a faint line!!!! It's still so faint that my camera doesn't pick it up but its there!!! I hope this leads to it getting darker!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing well.. lots of stretching in my uterus and bloated as all get out!! I will have to wear a baggy shirt until we announce in 2 weeks.. (last time we waited until I was 14 weeks along, but this time we are just going to announce at dd 1st bday party).. we plan on, just before doing the singing and smash cake saying "oh, that's funny there's a gift here..." and then opening it and holding it up to DD and it saying Worlds Best Big Sister!! 
I've wrestled with that plan though because I don't want to steal the light from DD's first birthday but when I said that to dh he just stared at me blankly :haha:.. he was so confused by me thinking that lol... O well.. I hope it doesn't "steal her thunder" or anything.. but I am busting at the seams wanting to tell people!!! Also I'm very short and tiny, 89lbs and 4'10".. and my belly is very flat and with all this bloat I'm very rounded in the belly at the moment.. so I just want to tell people!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

AshleyG I want pics!!! I have such a great feeling for you this month ... 

ALL you ladies I want to see BFP's and we can be one GIANT bump buddy group!!!!!!! OMG we can start a GIANT support bump buddy thread....:friends::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: ... flarmy.. I'm waiting lol


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I can try to see if it'll show up on camera but it is sooooo faint lol


----------



## pinkpassion

lol.. I know how that is.. but I still like to look and obsess!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for sharing FLArmy! That was cute! Happy for you :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

I promise its there in person :haha: 

Maybe if its tweaked or something it'll show better but I see it haha
 



Attached Files:







P2Rvh9r.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ashleyg

And here is FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm not sure what I see Ashley but I believe you when you say it's there, those boogars are so hard to capture sometimes...
BTW.. Love the socked feet and dog feet in the picture :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Close up! 

Sorry for the multiple posts. Phone won't let me post all the pictures in one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

:rofl: thanks. I try ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

:D .. what kind of dog do you have? I LOVE doggies!!!


----------



## ashleyg

German Shepherd was the one in the picture lol. She's glued to me :haha:

I also have a Terrier/chiuaua mix


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Here is the full reveal from a different angel. You can kinda see his reaction a little better
> 
> https://youtu.be/1fBfEO4ceTg

I had the cheesiest grin on my face watching that! Soo exciting for you two congrats :hugs:



FLArmyWife said:


> Thank you all
> 
> How is everyone else doing. How are our bfp girls feeling? And those of you waiting to O? How about those waiting to test, feeling anxious?

At 2DPO I'm pretty relaxed TBH. Not really anxious, maybe a little impatient (especially seeing everyone get their BFPs here!)



pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing well.. lots of stretching in my uterus and bloated as all get out!! I will have to wear a baggy shirt until we announce in 2 weeks.. (last time we waited until I was 14 weeks along, but this time we are just going to announce at dd 1st bday party).. we plan on, just before doing the singing and smash cake saying "oh, that's funny there's a gift here..." and then opening it and holding it up to DD and it saying Worlds Best Big Sister!!
> I've wrestled with that plan though because I don't want to steal the light from DD's first birthday but when I said that to dh he just stared at me blankly :haha:.. he was so confused by me thinking that lol... O well.. I hope it doesn't "steal her thunder" or anything.. but I am busting at the seams wanting to tell people!!! Also I'm very short and tiny, 89lbs and 4'10".. and my belly is very flat and with all this bloat I'm very rounded in the belly at the moment.. so I just want to tell people!!!!

Fun! Maybe wait until the end of the party to tell people so you don't "steal the thunder" so to speak? Parties are definitely the place to do it since everyone will be there. Let us know how it goes!



ashleyg said:


> Close up!
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts. Phone won't let me post all the pictures in one.

It's a squinter but I can see something. It's still early! :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Update!:
> 
> Took a wondfo this morning and there was a faint line!!!! It's still so faint that my camera doesn't pick it up but its there!!! I hope this leads to it getting darker!

Congrats! I didn't see it on your photos but trust you that it's there. hopefully it'll get darker and darker!



pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing well.. lots of stretching in my uterus and bloated as all get out!! I will have to wear a baggy shirt until we announce in 2 weeks.. (last time we waited until I was 14 weeks along, but this time we are just going to announce at dd 1st bday party).. we plan on, just before doing the singing and smash cake saying "oh, that's funny there's a gift here..." and then opening it and holding it up to DD and it saying Worlds Best Big Sister!!
> I've wrestled with that plan though because I don't want to steal the light from DD's first birthday but when I said that to dh he just stared at me blankly :haha:.. he was so confused by me thinking that lol... O well.. I hope it doesn't "steal her thunder" or anything.. but I am busting at the seams wanting to tell people!!! Also I'm very short and tiny, 89lbs and 4'10".. and my belly is very flat and with all this bloat I'm very rounded in the belly at the moment.. so I just want to tell people!!!!

Omg such a cute idea. I don't think it'll be stealing her thunder at all. Besides, she's one and probably won't remember so at that age most of it is for your memories :) I'm sure she'll have a great time no matter what 




pinkpassion said:


> ALL you ladies I want to see BFP's and we can be one GIANT bump buddy group!!!!!!! OMG we can start a GIANT support bump buddy thread....:friends::smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: ... flarmy.. I'm waiting lol

Lol yeah I can look into start a bump buddy group...



Cornfieldland said:


> Thanks for sharing FLArmy! That was cute! Happy for you :hugs:

Awe thank you




Disneymom1129 said:


> I had the cheesiest grin on my face watching that! Soo exciting for you two congrats :hugs:
> 
> At 2DPO I'm pretty relaxed TBH. Not really anxious, maybe a little impatient (especially seeing everyone get their BFPs here!)

Awe thanks. I have probably watched it a million times already. still seems so unreal.
:dust: maybe you're not to anxious because deep down inside you know the luck is gonna rub off on you :winkwink:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney and FLArmy. I probably look like a nut right now but I told you they were so faint! I hope tomorrow morning they will be a tiny bit darker!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> I had the cheesiest grin on my face watching that! Soo exciting for you two congrats :hugs:
> 
> At 2DPO I'm pretty relaxed TBH. Not really anxious, maybe a little impatient (especially seeing everyone get their BFPs here!)
> 
> Awe thanks. I have probably watched it a million times already. still seems so unreal.
> :dust: maybe you're not to anxious because deep down inside you know the luck is gonna rub off on you :winkwink:Click to expand...

I mean I have to hand it to you for keeping your cool so well. I would've burst with excitement waiting for him to look at their bandana lol. What's your due date? I'm assuming early Feb?


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Thanks Disney and FLArmy. I probably look like a nut right now but I told you they were so faint! I hope tomorrow morning they will be a tiny bit darker!

Yes I will be anxiously awaiting your results tomorrow morning and hoping it'll be a firm bfp




Disneymom1129 said:


> I mean I have to hand it to you for keeping your cool so well. I would've burst with excitement waiting for him to look at their bandana lol. What's your due date? I'm assuming early Feb?

lol yeah it was really hard to be so calm. 40 weeks from the first day of my last period is Feb 3


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!!

So I had an hcg beta at 10dpo and it was less than 1. Do you think there is any chance I could still be pregnant? I'm feeling pretty discouraged.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

ashleyg said:


> German Shepherd was the one in the picture lol. She's glued to me :haha:
> 
> I also have a Terrier/chiuaua mix


I have a german shepherd , and a chihuahua haha xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations Ashley! I saw it if I tilted my screen right the back on my laptop in the first picture. 

Pink, I'm so glad I'm not the only one feeling the bloat. My bra is screaming already lol and Leggins was the attire choice of today. That's such an adorable reveal :D We are getting t-shirts one for my boy saying "I'm going to be a big brother again, and one for my daugher saying "I'm going to be a big sister" I'm thinking of getting one for hubby saying "I'm the daddy" or something and having them holding the scan picture up the beautiful park where we live and posting it online :) 

Flarmy, I feel very tired appetite has decreased boobies are hooje and it just will not sink in that I'm pregnant. I have no idea why. Apart from that I feel alright. xxx

Ladies can I post my progression pics? Does anyone want to see them? xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mirandala I don't know too much about early blood tests but I know anything under 5 is classed as a negative in the UK. It could still be too early so I wont say I'm sorry instead, I've got my fingers firmly crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

mirandala said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> So I had an hcg beta at 10dpo and it was less than 1. Do you think there is any chance I could still be pregnant? I'm feeling pretty discouraged.

I'm not sure about the beta numbers so I'm not much help :(. But I'm sure if you implanted late it could still be possible. FX for you :)



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Congratulations Ashley! I saw it if I tilted my screen right the back on my laptop in the first picture.
> 
> Pink, I'm so glad I'm not the only one feeling the bloat. My bra is screaming already lol and Leggins was the attire choice of today. That's such an adorable reveal :D We are getting t-shirts one for my boy saying "I'm going to be a big brother again, and one for my daugher saying "I'm going to be a big sister" I'm thinking of getting one for hubby saying "I'm the daddy" or something and having them holding the scan picture up the beautiful park where we live and posting it online :)
> 
> Flarmy, I feel very tired appetite has decreased boobies are hooje and it just will not sink in that I'm pregnant. I have no idea why. Apart from that I feel alright. xxx
> 
> Ladies can I post my progression pics? Does anyone want to see them? xxxx

There's sooo many ideas on Pinterest about announcing pregnancy in a creative way! I've got so much stuff pinned on it and I'm not even knocked up yet lol. 

And yes, of course you can show your progression pix :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Congratulations Ashley! I saw it if I tilted my screen right the back on my laptop in the first picture.
> 
> Pink, I'm so glad I'm not the only one feeling the bloat. My bra is screaming already lol and Leggins was the attire choice of today. That's such an adorable reveal :D We are getting t-shirts one for my boy saying "I'm going to be a big brother again, and one for my daugher saying "I'm going to be a big sister" I'm thinking of getting one for hubby saying "I'm the daddy" or something and having them holding the scan picture up the beautiful park where we live and posting it online :)
> 
> Flarmy, I feel very tired appetite has decreased boobies are hooje and it just will not sink in that I'm pregnant. I have no idea why. Apart from that I feel alright. xxx
> 
> Ladies can I post my progression pics? Does anyone want to see them? xxxx

Yes post pics please


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm going to post my progression anyway, hope thats alright :) from 10-14dpo :) 

I really happy with how they have progressed. :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150527_054320.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 6









20150527_141926.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2









20150528_222543.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2









20150529_203922.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm going to post my progression anyway, hope thats alright :) from 10-14dpo :)
> 
> I really happy with how they have progressed. :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Very nice progression :happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Great progression! Can't wait to see some pink lines of my own! 
My DH says he feels really good about this month. He even said his "mare took". He he he! Only 5 or 6 days till i can test!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TheTiebreaker said:


> Great progression! Can't wait to see some pink lines of my own!
> My DH says he feels really good about this month. He even said his "mare took". He he he! Only 5 or 6 days till i can test!

PMSL :haha:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Great lines Amber

Wohoo love the reveal vid flarmy 

Good luck Ashley 

:dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Great progression Amber :D


----------



## ashleyg

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I have a german shepherd , and a chihuahua haha xx

Lol how funny! It's so funny to see the size difference between them :rofl:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Congratulations Ashley! I saw it if I tilted my screen right the back on my laptop in the first picture.

Oh good someone else can see it. I'm not crazy :haha: 

Your progression looks amazing Amber! 



Oldermummy78 said:


> Great lines Amber
> 
> Wohoo love the reveal vid flarmy
> 
> Good luck Ashley
> 
> :dust:

Thank you! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

mirandala said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> So I had an hcg beta at 10dpo and it was less than 1. Do you think there is any chance I could still be pregnant? I'm feeling pretty discouraged.

I'm not quite sure but GL! :dust:




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Flarmy, I feel very tired appetite has decreased boobies are hooje and it just will not sink in that I'm pregnant. I have no idea why. Apart from that I feel alright.

Yeah my appetite is like "oh i'm starving" 10 bites later "I'm full".. then 20 minute later "I'm starving again" :/ gonna be a long 40 weeks lol
I also can't seem to have it sink in. I just find myself realizing that I'm acting no different and I feel like I should be :shrug:



Love the progression Amber


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hey ladies i haven't been on I have been so busy with uni essays and my work but last assignment for.the summer woohoo 

Well I'm.still having a out of sync cycle I was due on the 28 th and I have had brown and pink spotting since the 24th.which.is now.a little heavier but still.spotting 

Took.ur.advice.Flarmywife and.called doctor.who.said. That it is normal to have a weird cycle now and again just strange my boobs are still sore and my other half commented that my boobs look purple as they are swollen and purple with all the tiny blood vessels.. . I am going.to.do one last test in the morning then I will just class this as a strange cycle and move on and starting taking the vitex in the hope of regulating my cycle 

Don't know.what I would do without this thread sometimes even reading all ur stories just makes me feel I'm not alone.. 
No one knows what I've been going.through or how.I feel but this thread certainly helps and seeing all the bfps has been great this month


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!
> 
> So I had an hcg beta at 10dpo and it was less than 1. Do you think there is any chance I could still be pregnant? I'm feeling pretty discouraged.
> 
> I'm not quite sure but GL! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Flarmy, I feel very tired appetite has decreased boobies are hooje and it just will not sink in that I'm pregnant. I have no idea why. Apart from that I feel alright.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my appetite is like "oh i'm starving" 10 bites later "I'm full".. then 20 minute later "I'm starving again" :/ gonna be a long 40 weeks lol
> I also can't seem to have it sink in. I just find myself realizing that I'm acting no different and I feel like I should be :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the progression AmberClick to expand...

I was the same way with my daughter. It didn't sink in at all during my pregnancy, even when I was feeling kicks. It was odd! So of course after she came out it was incredibly overwhelming. You've got plenty of time for it to sink in though. :)


----------



## busytulip

Ashley~those are squinters, can't wait to see darker lines

Tiebreaker~ Good luck! 

Amber~ Great progression piccies :thumbup:

Mirandala~ Praying for a good outcome hun :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Can you guys see this one?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## FLArmyWife

DreamHopeBeli said:


> Hey ladies i haven't been on I have been so busy with uni essays and my work but last assignment for.the summer woohoo
> 
> Well I'm.still having a out of sync cycle I was due on the 28 th and I have had brown and pink spotting since the 24th.which.is now.a little heavier but still.spotting
> 
> Took.ur.advice.Flarmywife and.called doctor.who.said. That it is normal to have a weird cycle now and again just strange my boobs are still sore and my other half commented that my boobs look purple as they are swollen and purple with all the tiny blood vessels.. . I am going.to.do one last test in the morning then I will just class this as a strange cycle and move on and starting taking the vitex in the hope of regulating my cycle
> 
> Don't know.what I would do without this thread sometimes even reading all ur stories just makes me feel I'm not alone..
> No one knows what I've been going.through or how.I feel but this thread certainly helps and seeing all the bfps has been great this month

I hope you get a line and all the spotting isn't all for not. :dust:

:hugs: we are always here for you


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I'm crying i just watched the video , aww my goodness my husband just asked me what's wrong lol!! I'm so happy for yall :) <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley! I see it! I love your 'nutism' lol ... yay!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Nice lines amber ;)


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley! I see it! I love your 'nutism' lol ... yay!!!

Lol! I know I'm nuts for taking so many pictures &#128514; but I need validation that I'm not the only one who can see the line haha!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley I can see it! Hope it's darker tomorrow


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks FL!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol ashley I really don't think your nuts I see a lovely line!! Can't wait for tomorrow test!!


----------



## ashleyg

I am so nervous to test again tomorrow! What if it doesn't get darker?? Then I'll be freaking out even more


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well remember it takes a little bit. It might take two days to darken because hcg double every two days. So a roughly 24 hour (or less) time frame may not be enough for it to darken the line just yet

GL and FX


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks FLArmy. I will try to not get too discouraged if I don't see much improvement. But I'm a worry wart so I know I'm gonna worry anyways :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I agree with flarmy it'll take a couple days, try not to get discouraged :) fx !!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! You guys are amazing :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So I just read through a lot of this thread. You ladies seem like an awesome chatty bunch! I'm hoping you can help keep my mind off testing for the next few days. I'm 7dpo today and will be testing starting June 1. Congrats to all the BFPs, this thread seems to have a good amount already. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

My lines with my son didn't darken for quite awhile. They did blood tests and my hcg levels were low. Then, all of a sudden they started going up really quickly. He is now a healthy, almost 4 year old! They will darken soon!!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hi .hopeful.one.! Good luck and fx for your test! I am testing June 4th so our dates are close! Hoping we both get bfp!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Getting se cramping and my lower back is hurting. Kind of feels like I'm getting my period :( I hope this doesn't mean AF is on the way :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> So I just read through a lot of this thread. You ladies seem like an awesome chatty bunch! I'm hoping you can help keep my mind off testing for the next few days. I'm 7dpo today and will be testing starting June 1. Congrats to all the BFPs, this thread seems to have a good amount already.
> Baby dust to all!

:wave: welcome! I will add your test date. FX and lots of :dust: hope you'll be joining in the bfp group but even if you don't we're here for everyone until we ALL get bfps




ashleyg said:


> Getting se cramping and my lower back is hurting. Kind of feels like I'm getting my period :( I hope this doesn't mean AF is on the way :cry:

:cry: I hope not! maybe it's just you're womb prepping. I had cramping every day from O to now and still feel like AF will come at any minute. FX!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi hopefulone!! Good luck to you !! Fx lots of baby dust!! :) <3 we have quite a few upcoming testers and a few in the works..
Ashley..lol... let's see the morning test!! I've been waiting allllll night to see today's hehehe ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I got horrible af cramps with all 4 of my pregnancies don't lose hope did you test today how are you doin? (I just seen where you had cramps)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley that test was looking good yesterday, don't lose hope! I'm also waiting (rather impatiently) to see todays test. :)


afm I'm still spotting and lightly cramping... today is the third day it's been going on so I'm starting to lose hope that it could be implantation bleeding.


----------



## NewHorizon

FLarmy- I have been away for a few days and the first thing I noticed when I looked at the bfp list is that you are on it! Yay! How were your levels? So happy for you and shame on that urine test lady! Bumpy buddies :baby:

Good luck hopeful!

Ashley- my lines didn't get darker at all between day 11-13 and still got my bfp so don't be discouraged!

As for me I'm very relieved. My levels went from dpo 13 hcg 52 progesterone 6.3 (very low and I totally freaked) to dpo 16 hcg 262 and prog 15.3 which the RE is very happy with. If she's happy I'm happy! Now to finally start enjoying this!:happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies for all the encouragement. Not feeling so good about it this morning. Used FMU and cant find a line anywhere :(
 



Attached Files:







image1 (1).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8









image2 (1).jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8









image3 (1).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Thanks ladies for all the encouragement. Not feeling so good about it this morning. Used FMU and cant find a line anywhere :(

:( :hugs: There's still time. FX for you!!


Welcome hopeful.one! :wave:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley! In my personal experience frer are more sensitive I had 2 days of completely white ic after the frer showed faint.. so don't give up it's still early.. got my fingers and toes crossed !! ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn you ok punkin? :) <3 what day are you on? 
anyone close to me? I'm on cd 15 (still no +opk) expecting it tomorrow. .hopefully lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn you ok punkin? :) <3 what day are you on?
> anyone close to me? I'm on cd 15 (still no +opk) expecting it tomorrow. .hopefully lol

We aren't too far off! I'm on CD17 and 3DPO.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay disney ! It's always nice to have a close cycle buddy ;) is this case there's a few !!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn you ok punkin? :) <3 what day are you on?
> anyone close to me? I'm on cd 15 (still no +opk) expecting it tomorrow. .hopefully lol

Hey there girly ....I'm stalking but in that awkward period of waiting to try. CD7 here waitin to get it on :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm anxiously awaiting all your bfps... 

Corn, did you try anything this month or talk to your dr?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi pink...I havnt seen the Dr yet. Thinking next week Friday because that will be cd20 and from what I read that's the time to check progesterone. I will see what he says I need a pap anyways... But the thought of him down there grosses me out. I know I'll feel violated for sure :winkwink: taking cq10 and maca and red raspberry tea. Prepping my uterus for great things.. Uterus dont fail me now.. Get serious and grow a baby!


----------



## FLArmyWife

NewHorizon said:


> FLarmy- I have been away for a few days and the first thing I noticed when I looked at the bfp list is that you are on it! Yay! How were your levels? So happy for you and shame on that urine test lady! Bumpy buddies :baby:
> 
> As for me I'm very relieved. My levels went from dpo 13 hcg 52 progesterone 6.3 (very low and I totally freaked) to dpo 16 hcg 262 and prog 15.3 which the RE is very happy with. If she's happy I'm happy! Now to finally start enjoying this!:happydance:



Awe thanks. I'm not sure exactly about the levels. I said "How are my levels" and she said "88.1"... but didn't tell me if that is hcg or progesterone :shrug: maybe I'll get more info monday when I go in for a follow up blood test.

So glad you're levels are doing well!


----------



## jessalex

Hey Corn,

I'm cd8 so also waiting for o and then the dreaded tww. I don't know how helpful this is, but I got pregnant the very next cycle after my miscarriage and now have a healthy 6 year old, and my sister also miscarried and then got pregnant the very next cycle. Apparently you are highly fertile after a mc, so June might be your month for a sticky sticky bean!!! fx'd


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Thanks ladies for all the encouragement. Not feeling so good about it this morning. Used FMU and cant find a line anywhere :(

I am still holding out hope for you! :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Took a few more tests this afternoon...not even a shadow. I know its still early but it still sucks :( 

Idk if you can see anything if the pics are tweaked? But just from looking I dont think I can see anything.
 



Attached Files:







p1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 12









p2.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 5









p3.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 3









p4.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessalex

Hey Ashley, I can't see anything on those pics, but could on earlier ones!!??
Really hoping you get your bfp!! Looking at tests are so frustrating, good luck!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks jessalex. I think its just confusing me because like you said, I can see a line on earlier tests but the more recent ones there isnt anything. I'm around 9dpo (roughly) my OPK's were all over the place so I'm not quite sure exactly when I O'd...so I still could be pretty early for a test to show. BUT its still no fun seeing negative tests lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ashley.. i could see on the earlier ones too more specifically the frer... i though on the first ic you just posted I could see something? But.. i know that top brand blue dye isn't as good as a frer and I know for sure atleast for me the ic take longer .. so don't give up.. annnd. . Your still early !! xxxx can you get a frer?


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm gonna try messing with the pics and see if I get a clear anything on the ic.. just to see ;) <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

I see something on the ic ashley, just test tomorrow see what u get ugh I'm sorry I know this sucks..if u can get your hands on a frer do it! Lol <3 xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FlArmy I just watched your video. It's so adorable :) congratulations again.

I'm still rooting for you Ashley. testing early can mess with your mind. Hopefully a frer will show up better.

I'm losing my mind and therefore I will be using my last frer tomorrow am. I hope it's not a waste! Fx


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey ashley.. i could see on the earlier ones too more specifically the frer... i though on the first ic you just posted I could see something? But.. i know that top brand blue dye isn't as good as a frer and I know for sure atleast for me the ic take longer .. so don't give up.. annnd. . Your still early !! xxxx can you get a frer?

You saw something on the FRER? I couldn't tell if it was a line or just the indent. I have two frers left but I don't want to use them in case it's still negative lol! 



muffinbabes4 said:


> I see something on the ic ashley, just test tomorrow see what u get ugh I'm sorry I know this sucks..if u can get your hands on a frer do it! Lol <3 xxx

The current ic from this afternoon?? Can you post the pic?!


----------



## ashleyg

.hopeful.one. said:


> FlArmy I just watched your video. It's so adorable :) congratulations again.
> 
> I'm still rooting for you Ashley. testing early can mess with your mind. Hopefully a frer will show up better.
> 
> I'm losing my mind and therefore I will be using my last frer tomorrow am. I hope it's not a waste! Fx

Thanks girly <3 I still have like 7-9 more days until AF could show up. Hopefully not any sooner. I remember cramping really early with my daughter but I can't remember if I cramped before I took a preg test. Still haven't missed AF and the cramps felt very period-y :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley, it is strange that we went from seeing something to seeing nothing. But all hope isn't lost yet! Implantation could still be happening. It ain't over til the fat lady sings! 

Well one more week to go until I get to start testing. I might even crack and test next Saturday if I can't help it... So hopefully next week goes by fast. Just been enjoying myself and not stressing like I did last month. Got a Disneland day in today and my birthday is next week so I've got plenty of distractions! Might skip the booze on my bday just in case tho... ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> FlArmy I just watched your video. It's so adorable :) congratulations again.
> I'm losing my mind and therefore I will be using my last frer tomorrow am. I hope it's not a waste! Fx

Awe thank you. Anxiously awaiting to see pics of your test this morning. FX




Disneymom1129 said:


> Ashley, it is strange that we went from seeing something to seeing nothing. But all hope isn't lose yet! Implantation could still be happening. It ain't over til the fat lady sings!
> 
> Well one more week to go until I get to start testing. I might even crack and test next Saturday if I can't help it... So hopefully next week goes by fast. Just been enjoying myself and not stressing like I did last month. Got a Disneland day in today and my birthday is next week so I've got plenty of distractions! Might skip the booze on my bday just in case tho... ;)

Yep as Disney said, no one is out until AF shows. 
FX the next week goes by quick for you. the TWW is so difficult lol. I wish I was close to WDW or DL, a Disney day would be so wonderful right now. Happy Early Birthday (in case things are hectic and I miss it)




ashleyg said:


> I still have like 7-9 more days until AF could show up. Hopefully not any sooner. I remember cramping really early with my daughter but I can't remember if I cramped before I took a preg test. Still haven't missed AF and the cramps felt very period-y :(

I had what felt like period like cramping too so FX that AF never shows and you get your BFP


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well I woke up with AF this morning :( my lp was only 8 days this cycle? Needless to say I'm extremely frustrated.


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well I woke up with AF this morning :( my lp was only 8 days this cycle? Needless to say I'm extremely frustrated.

:( I'm sorry. Talk with your Dr because an 8 day lp isn't long enough for implantation. GL on next cycle. We're here until you get your bfp


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Well I woke up with AF this morning :( my lp was only 8 days this cycle? Needless to say I'm extremely frustrated.
> 
> :( I'm sorry. Talk with your Dr because an 8 day lp isn't long enough for implantation. GL on next cycle. We're here until you get your bfpClick to expand...

Would you talk to the dr now or wait another cycle? As long as I've been tracking my lp has always been 10 days. I know that's also on the short side but I was able to conceive once before. Literally in tears over this whole thing. I was prepared for a negative, I was not prepared for AF!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I would talk to the dr now and not wait. like you said 10 is still short, and even though you've conceived once before, you still want to give your body it's best chance at being prepared for a sticky bean. In the mean time I say try drinking red raspberry leaf tea and taking extra vitamin B. So many girls I know say those two things help with their lp length and helps thicken the lining of your uterus to make it better for baby.
I'm so sorry this has happened to you


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe this will help a little. I find her stuff to be very informative and helpful

https://nicolejardim.com/lengthen-your-luteal-phase/


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well I woke up with AF this morning :( my lp was only 8 days this cycle? Needless to say I'm extremely frustrated.

so sorry to hear that :cry: and trust me I really understand the frustration sending you a huge :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning can you ladies HELP me on this :shrug:.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days :happydance


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- I had lotiony CM most of my typical lp (it has since stopped) but FX it's a good thing!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- I had lotiony CM most of my typical lp (it has since stopped) but FX it's a good thing!

Ok thanks....I haven' had any and was just wondering if it's b/c of the run or b/c im close to implatation


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm not an expert on cm but I think either is possible. GL!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> I'm not an expert on cm but I think either is possible. GL!

Thanks ima try not to stress too much and just sit back and count down til next Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) yes try to find a good distraction. It is spring so many some spring cleaning? I clean and organize things to get my mind off other things


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> :) yes try to find a good distraction. It is spring so many some spring cleaning? I clean and organize things to get my mind off other things

Well school starts back for me next week and my boys start back with basketball so that will keep me busy lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ah yes good distractions


----------



## ashleyg

Disney: I know it's so strange. The wait is even harder because my cycles are still all over the place so I have no idea when anything is supposed to show up lol

The tests from this morning...nothing again :(
 



Attached Files:







pg1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 11









pg2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









pg3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pato

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well I woke up with AF this morning :( my lp was only 8 days this cycle? Needless to say I'm extremely frustrated.

So sorry hun. But not necessarily bad. I have a 26 day cycle and when I got pregnant with my DD I O'd on DC 18 (opk ) and had an 8 day LP too. I had a BFP at 10 DPO. So there's always hope :shrug::hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Well I woke up with AF this morning :( my lp was only 8 days this cycle? Needless to say I'm extremely frustrated.
> 
> So sorry hun. But not necessarily bad. I have a 26 day cycle and when I got pregnant with my DD I O'd on DC 18 (opk ) and had an 8 day LP too. I had a BFP at 10 DPO. So there's always hope :shrug::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! That's encouraging to hear. I'm going to see what happens this cycle before calling my dr. This will be 6 months post mmc so hopefully that'll be enough time. 

I'm so glad I found this thread. You ladies are awesome. I hope the BFPs come soon for all those waiting :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww ashley :( what dpo are you today?


----------



## ashleyg

Anything?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley I still see something on your tests I may have line eye but I don't know. I wouldnt lose hope yet. Ashley I've just seen your latest tests hun I don't see anything on them, sorry hun BUT it's not over until its over, best of luck xx

Hopeful.one. I'm so sorry AF got you hun :( xx

FLArmywife, hows things going hun? Any symptoms? xx

Hey pink how are you, lovely? xx

5starts plus one, ooohhhh sounds very promising, keeping everything crossed for you. My cm started at 10dpo the same day as my bfp. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AFM, I'm now two days late for AF. :happydance: 

Today I had some cramps so I freaked out and sent hubby for some frers (I've had a few early miscarriages and they always show when my frers get lighter) so yes all reasoning and logic went out of the window and a panicked. I quickly realised it was due to an extremely slow functioning bowel, (sorry tmi!) that I had a few cramps, and that was quickly resolved and all the cramps went away. 

In the mean time I did test. The top pic is the 28th then the 29th then the bottom one is today the 31st. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







I'm pregnant 15dpo smileyface.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley I still see something on your tests I may have line eye but I don't know. I wouldnt lose hope yet. Ashley I've just seen your latest tests hun I don't see anything on them, sorry hun BUT it's not over until its over, best of luck xx
> 
> Hopeful.one. I'm so sorry AF got you hun :( xx
> 
> FLArmywife, hows things going hun? Any symptoms? xx
> 
> Hey pink how are you, lovely? xx
> 
> 5starts plus one, ooohhhh sounds very promising, keeping everything crossed for you. My cm started at 10dpo the same day as my bfp. xx

Im just so tempted to test lol....but since im trying to keep it surprise from my huuby I think that's making it easier b/c he's around me during the day lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ashley I still see something on your tests I may have line eye but I don't know. I wouldnt lose hope yet. Ashley I've just seen your latest tests hun I don't see anything on them, sorry hun BUT it's not over until its over, best of luck xx
> 
> Hopeful.one. I'm so sorry AF got you hun :( xx
> 
> FLArmywife, hows things going hun? Any symptoms? xx
> 
> Hey pink how are you, lovely? xx
> 
> 5stars plus one, ooohhhh sounds very promising, keeping everything crossed for you. My cm started at 10dpo the same day as my bfp. xx
> 
> Im just so tempted to test lol....but since im trying to keep it surprise from my huuby I think that's making it easier b/c he's around me during the day lolClick to expand...


I'm horrendously terrible for testing lol, it is nicer to get a clear anser by waiting. xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Those are some beautiful tests amberdaisydoo! Those hormones are definitely getting stronger :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ashley I still see something on your tests I may have line eye but I don't know. I wouldnt lose hope yet. Ashley I've just seen your latest tests hun I don't see anything on them, sorry hun BUT it's not over until its over, best of luck xx
> 
> Hopeful.one. I'm so sorry AF got you hun :( xx
> 
> FLArmywife, hows things going hun? Any symptoms? xx
> 
> Hey pink how are you, lovely? xx
> 
> 5stars plus one, ooohhhh sounds very promising, keeping everything crossed for you. My cm started at 10dpo the same day as my bfp. xx
> 
> Im just so tempted to test lol....but since im trying to keep it surprise from my huuby I think that's making it easier b/c he's around me during the day lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm horrendously terrible for testing lol, it is nicer to get a clear anser by waiting. xxxClick to expand...

lol.....n yes it's great to wait until at least 10 dpo but im holding put til Sunday....I think lol:winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM, I'm now two days late for AF. :happydance:
> 
> Today I had some cramps so I freaked out and sent hubby for some frers (I've had a few early miscarriages and they always show when my frers get lighter) so yes all reasoning and logic went out of the window and a panicked. I quickly realised it was due to an extremely slow functioning bowel, (sorry tmi!) that I had a few cramps, and that was quickly resolved and all the cramps went away.
> 
> In the mean time I did test. The top pic is the 28th then the 29th then the bottom one is today the 31st. :cloud9:

Awesome :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ashley I still see something on your tests I may have line eye but I don't know. I wouldnt lose hope yet. Ashley I've just seen your latest tests hun I don't see anything on them, sorry hun BUT it's not over until its over, best of luck xx
> 
> Hopeful.one. I'm so sorry AF got you hun :( xx
> 
> FLArmywife, hows things going hun? Any symptoms? xx
> 
> Hey pink how are you, lovely? xx
> 
> 5stars plus one, ooohhhh sounds very promising, keeping everything crossed for you. My cm started at 10dpo the same day as my bfp. xx
> 
> Im just so tempted to test lol....but since im trying to keep it surprise from my huuby I think that's making it easier b/c he's around me during the day lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm horrendously terrible for testing lol, it is nicer to get a clear anser by waiting. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol.....n yes it's great to wait until at least 10 dpo but im holding put til Sunday....I think lol:winkwink:Click to expand...


Sunday!?!?! :headspin: Wowie!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Anything?!

I see a shadow of something on this one, but nothing on the others. Only time will tell! Hang in there :hugs:

Thanks FLarmywife for the early birthday wishes :flower: 

Sorry the :witch: got you hopeful.one :( :hug:

Amber, nice dark line I'd say you're progressing nicely :dance:


----------



## ashleyg

Amber & Disney thanks ladies. I'm trying to hang in there! Lol. Picking up some 88 cent tests at Walmart today! Maybe they'll show something sooner?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping those tests show something Ashleyg! Fx for you! 

I was feeling really, really good about this cycle. It's the first cycle I had really good signs of ovulation and the first month I did opks. But all of a sudden today, I am not feeling so positive about this cycle. I am about 7dpo and having cramps but that's about it. I also woke up in the worst mood ever and it has hung on all day. For some reason I just feel like I am out this month again. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; Trying to stay positive until I can test, but it's not working very well.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

.hopeful.one. said:


> Those are some beautiful tests amberdaisydoo! Those hormones are definitely getting stronger :)

 Thank you so much! :cloud9:



5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm now two days late for AF. :happydance:
> 
> Today I had some cramps so I freaked out and sent hubby for some frers (I've had a few early miscarriages and they always show when my frers get lighter) so yes all reasoning and logic went out of the window and a panicked. I quickly realised it was due to an extremely slow functioning bowel, (sorry tmi!) that I had a few cramps, and that was quickly resolved and all the cramps went away.
> 
> In the mean time I did test. The top pic is the 28th then the 29th then the bottom one is today the 31st. :cloud9:
> 
> Awesome :happydance:Click to expand...

 Thank you xxx



Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Anything?!
> 
> I see a shadow of something on this one, but nothing on the others. Only time will tell! Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> Thanks FLarmywife for the early birthday wishes :flower:
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you hopeful.one :( :hug:
> 
> Amber, nice dark line I'd say you're progressing nicely :dance:Click to expand...

 Thank you xxx



TheTiebreaker said:


> Hoping those tests show something Ashleyg! Fx for you!
> 
> I was feeling really, really good about this cycle. It's the first cycle I had really good signs of ovulation and the first month I did opks. But all of a sudden today, I am not feeling so positive about this cycle. I am about 7dpo and having cramps but that's about it. I also woke up in the worst mood ever and it has hung on all day. For some reason I just feel like I am out this month again. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; Trying to stay positive until I can test, but it's not working very well.

 It's such a journey this tww! Keep your chin up. x:hugs: x


----------



## jessalex

Hang in there tiebreaker!! This whole process is a roller coaster ride - then you add all the hormones that go with it :loopy:
Try and stay positive, you are still early x

Sorry to hear the witch got you hopeful!! That would not have been a nice thing to get surprised with. :nope: Hope you're feeling better today.

Keep testing Ashley, everyone's body secretes hcg into their urine at different rates.......you are still early and that bfp might be there the next time you test. Got everything crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! Trying to stay positive. I am just feeling very cranky and emotional. Maybe some french fries will help. Lol.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks everyone :hugs:

I am so emotional and moody. My poor husband :haha: seriously though I've been having mood swings like crazy and that's way to early for me to be getting PMS if AF is coming. So hopefully this is a sign that a bfp is near lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley, my dh says i had a "tude" for days leading up to my bfp so FX


Hope evryone has had a great weekend


----------



## ashleyg

Haha FLArmy my dh keeps telling me I am more moody than usual


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: to all


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Alright, you guys are going to think I'm nuts (and I agree with you!) BUT I haven't had any additional bleeding since my first trip to the restroom when I woke up... Now I'm not sure if it's just AF gearing up or if it's some sort of implantation. 

And so the waiting continues. I don't know what to think but I'm relieved that my lp will be longer than 8 days! I was having a darn heart attack this morning!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh yay! Maybe it is implantation bleeding! Seems like the right time! Fx crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds promising hopeful. I'll change you back to a test date when i get on a computer


----------



## Disneymom1129

hopeful.one fx it was implantation bleeding! 

Bought Clearblue Digital pg test today from WalMart so that I wouldn't be temped to do early testing. An 88 cent test ALMOST jumped into my basket but I resisted! Now the waiting continues...


----------



## ashleyg

Still nothing
 



Attached Files:







n1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









n2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









n3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewHorizon

FLArmyWife said:


> NewHorizon said:
> 
> 
> FLarmy- I have been away for a few days and the first thing I noticed when I looked at the bfp list is that you are on it! Yay! How were your levels? So happy for you and shame on that urine test lady! Bumpy buddies :baby:
> 
> As for me I'm very relieved. My levels went from dpo 13 hcg 52 progesterone 6.3 (very low and I totally freaked) to dpo 16 hcg 262 and prog 15.3 which the RE is very happy with. If she's happy I'm happy! Now to finally start enjoying this!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe thanks. I'm not sure exactly about the levels. I said "How are my levels" and she said "88.1"... but didn't tell me if that is hcg or progesterone :shrug: maybe I'll get more info monday when I go in for a follow up blood test.
> 
> So glad you're levels are doing well!Click to expand...

That is great! It's quite likely the hcg level and if so that's a fantastic number! I go back in tomm as well. Let me know how yours goes!:happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry Ashleyg! It will happen soon? How many dpo are you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry meant an ! Not a ? But it wouldn't let me edit. It will happen soon!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I am anywhere from like 8-10DPO my OPK's were so all over the place that I don't really know when I truely O'd :/


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Maybe it's still too early! I am crossing everything for you! I really hope you get your bfp soon!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So I had some pretty strong cramps this morning that faded out over the day and just now, had some brown spotting when i went to the bathroom. I am about 7 dpo today and not due for my period till June 6th. What do you guys think? Maybe implantation spotting? Gosh, I am really hoping!


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Maybe it's still too early! I am crossing everything for you! I really hope you get your bfp soon!!!

Thank you!! I am testing again tomorrow with FMU so we'll see of anything shows :/


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so symptoms tonight are super nauseous and having heartburn. I NEVER get heartburn but had it when I was pregnant with my daughter. Maybe a sign?? Also my tummy feels kind of upset :( 

According to the pregnancy test calculators, tomorrow would be the earliest I could test and MAYBE get a positive if I am pregnant. I'll be using FMU again and possibly using another FRER. I have all these pregnancy signs and it's making me anxious not having a bfp yet!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hang in there Ashley. 

10dpo and I just took a frer which is super negative :( losing hope very quickly. AF is due tomorrow so hopefully I will still have my BFP in June.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Bought Clearblue Digital pg test today from WalMart so that I wouldn't be temped to do early testing. An 88 cent test ALMOST jumped into my basket but I resisted! Now the waiting continues...

:happydance: how exciting! It's gonna day "pregnant" this time!




ashleyg said:


> Still nothing

Keep your head up hun. It is still early. You're symptoms are sounding promising, but don't forget you can want something so bad that you force yourself to have certain symptoms. If you are pregnant the stress isn't good for a growing baby. Try to find something in the next few days to take your mind off it and don't test for a few days. I know it's harder said than done but the stress isn't good for TTCing



NewHorizon said:


> That is great! It's quite likely the hcg level and if so that's a fantastic number! I go back in tomm as well. Let me know how yours goes!:happydance:

Yeah I think it's my HCG because i took another IC yesterday with midafternoon urine and the test was just as dark as the one I took right after my trigger shot which had an HCG level of 100. :shrug: but I could be very wrong. I have no idea when I'll get my results back because of the Dr and nurse being on vacation but I'm hoping I can call tomorrow afternoon and get one of the nurses in the office to tell me. 
Hope your numbers continue to grow!





TheTiebreaker said:


> So I had some pretty strong cramps this morning that faded out over the day and just now, had some brown spotting when i went to the bathroom. I am about 7 dpo today and not due for my period till June 6th. What do you guys think? Maybe implantation spotting? Gosh, I am really hoping!

Sounds promising. FX!




.hopeful.one. said:


> 10dpo and I just took a frer which is super negative :( losing hope very quickly. AF is due tomorrow so hopefully I will still have my BFP in June.

FX that AF will never show and you'll get your BFP now :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks FLArmy. I don't think I will be able to hold off on testing haha 

This is this mornings FRER...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ashleyg

And the other two tests I took..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Tiebreaker .. hang in their hun <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ashley it's not over till its over girl.. I'm keeping everything crossed for u love !! And everyone else waiting too ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Is the line actually there or am I seeing things???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## muffinbabes4

So I'm Cd 17 today finally got my +opk ... here we go again dreadful tww ..lol..


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley, I so saw a shadow of a line on the frer. GL

Muffin- :hugs: FX and :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ashley, I can see ur line...It should get darker by tomorrow moring...:happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm looking now ashley


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Is the line actually there or am I seeing things???

I can see a shadow of something, even on the first pic you posted of that test. Hope it turns into a blaring BFP within the next couple days! FX :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ashley, I so saw a shadow of a line on the frer. GL
> 
> Muffin- :hugs: FX and :dust:




5starsplus1 said:


> Ashley, I can see ur line...It should get darker by tomorrow moring...:happydance:




Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Is the line actually there or am I seeing things???
> 
> I can see a shadow of something, even on the first pic you posted of that test. Hope it turns into a blaring BFP within the next couple days! FX :flower:Click to expand...


Eeeep! Thanks ladies! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I see the line it should darker by tomorrow if it's true bfp .. i hope soooo!!! How many min. After you took it was the pic taken?


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> I see the line it should darker by tomorrow if it's true bfp .. i hope soooo!!! How many min. After you took it was the pic taken?

I am going to get more FRERs and test again tomorrow with FMU. I took the picture at around 5 minutes after


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hurray!! <3 fx gl!!! xxx


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust: Ashley. Hope it turns darker

About to get dressed to go to the dr for my blood work


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney.. hehehe I've told my dh when he asked about why I have hpt all the time... "I don't know how the test got into the cart love, it may have jumped it, you know they have a mind of their own" so when I seen your post I was glad I wasn't the only one!! Ha! And can't wait to see that digi ;) fx!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! 

Go at your appt today FLArmy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ashley here is your test I think it's hopeful!!! I'm gonna be unpatiently waiting with you to see tomorrow's test lol!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-01-13-02-25.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay good luck at the dr. FLArmy <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> lots of :dust: Ashley. Hope it turns darker
> 
> About to get dressed to go to the dr for my blood work

GL! :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Disney.. hehehe I've told my dh when he asked about why I have hpt all the time... "I don't know how the test got into the cart love, it may have jumped it, you know they have a mind of their own" so when I seen your post I was glad I wasn't the only one!! Ha! And can't wait to see that digi ;) fx!!

Too funny! :lol:


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:
 

> Hey ashley here is your test I think it's hopeful!!! I'm gonna be unpatiently waiting with you to see tomorrow's test lol!!

Eeek! Thanks for tweaking it muffin <3 I'm so anxious already to test tomorrow haha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley I have a crappy laptop really low resolution so I don't see anything yet BUT I'm wishing you all the luck in the world all these ladies can't be wrong ;) 

AFM little update, I'm unwell. Pretty gutting as I've read that fevers in early pregnancy are very detrimental. I have a slight cough like 10 x a day and fevers up to 38.oC and super tired. I'm really worried about it but trying not to stress I'm eating plenty of oranges and sipping hot lemon water. Hope the temps stay away now. :cry:

I of course did another test this morning and the progression is still getting stronger. let me know if you want to see I really don't want to bore people lol! :kiss:


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Is the line actually there or am I seeing things???

I'm sure I can see something too hon, it's not your imagination.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Amber! I know I trust these ladies lol 

I want to see pics!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

progression pics my first bfp at 10dpo night to 6 days later 16dpo morning.
 



Attached Files:







PREGNANT 10DPO.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 13









16dpo pregnant.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

Omg soon much darker!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley I have a crappy laptop really low resolution so I don't see anything yet BUT I'm wishing you all the luck in the world all these ladies can't be wrong ;)
> 
> AFM little update, I'm unwell. Pretty gutting as I've read that fevers in early pregnancy are very detrimental. I have a slight cough like 10 x a day and fevers up to 38.oC and super tired. I'm really worried about it but trying not to stress I'm eating plenty of oranges and sipping hot lemon water. Hope the temps stay away now. :cry:
> 
> I of course did another test this morning and the progression is still getting stronger. let me know if you want to see I really don't want to bore people lol! :kiss:

No fun, hope you start feeling better. Take it easy! :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

OMG Amber super dark...you are definitely preggo


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol

disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :( 

5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol
> 
> disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :(
> 
> 5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx

I understand your concern but try not to stress b/c stress is not good for you or the little bean....it's real accept it and look forward to a happy 9 months :happydance: 

meanwhile it's like sitting on needles trying not to test lol...im getting excited seeing all of you ladies BFP and it's making me want to test but nope :nope: I can't take not seeing a BFP!...so Sunday it is lol!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol
> 
> disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :(
> 
> 5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx
> 
> I understand your concern but try not to stress b/c stress is not good for you or the little bean....it's real accept it and look forward to a happy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> meanwhile it's like sitting on needles trying not to test lol...im getting excited seeing all of you ladies BFP and it's making me want to test but nope :nope: I can't take not seeing a BFP!...so Sunday it is lol!Click to expand...


Ohhh I bet! You are so good.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Stay strong 5stars! 

Amber, I hope you feel better soon. just remember to drink lots of fluids and get lots of rest.


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol
> 
> disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :(
> 
> 5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx
> 
> I understand your concern but try not to stress b/c stress is not good for you or the little bean....it's real accept it and look forward to a happy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> meanwhile it's like sitting on needles trying not to test lol...im getting excited seeing all of you ladies BFP and it's making me want to test but nope :nope: I can't take not seeing a BFP!...so Sunday it is lol!Click to expand...

I'm the same way. Testing on Sunday as well as I just don't want to deal with the too-early testing again (even though 11DPO is still considered early) since last month was sooo disappointing seeing the stark white tests every morning! And with digital it will be clear as day whether "not pregnant" or "pregnant" so I won't need to get the magnifying glass out lmao! We can do it!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol
> 
> disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :(
> 
> 5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx
> 
> I understand your concern but try not to stress b/c stress is not good for you or the little bean....it's real accept it and look forward to a happy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> meanwhile it's like sitting on needles trying not to test lol...im getting excited seeing all of you ladies BFP and it's making me want to test but nope :nope: I can't take not seeing a BFP!...so Sunday it is lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same way. Testing on Sunday as well as I just don't want to deal with the too-early testing again (even though 11DPO is still considered early) since last month was sooo disappointing seeing the stark white tests every morning! And with digital it will be clear as day whether "not pregnant" or "pregnant" so I won't need to get the magnifying glass out lmao! We can do it!Click to expand...

Yes I just knew I was preggo last month :nope: turns out I was wrong....so this month im really not symptom spotting and im not pulling out any tests until Sunday....I will be around 15/16 dpo so I should see a very strong BFP at that time.....still prayful!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> So I'm Cd 17 today finally got my +opk ... here we go again dreadful tww ..lol..

Go get it done muffin! :spermy: I'm CD8 and getting anxious to start OPK and put my stud to work. I'll have to give I'm a schudule for BD so he can get ready...he likes a lot of wining and dining and doesn't like to just do it haha.
:dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol
> 
> disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :(
> 
> 5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx
> 
> I understand your concern but try not to stress b/c stress is not good for you or the little bean....it's real accept it and look forward to a happy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> meanwhile it's like sitting on needles trying not to test lol...im getting excited seeing all of you ladies BFP and it's making me want to test but nope :nope: I can't take not seeing a BFP!...so Sunday it is lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same way. Testing on Sunday as well as I just don't want to deal with the too-early testing again (even though 11DPO is still considered early) since last month was sooo disappointing seeing the stark white tests every morning! And with digital it will be clear as day whether "not pregnant" or "pregnant" so I won't need to get the magnifying glass out lmao! We can do it!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I just knew I was preggo last month :nope: turns out I was wrong....so this month im really not symptom spotting and im not pulling out any tests until Sunday....I will be around 15/16 dpo so I should see a very strong BFP at that time.....still prayful!Click to expand...

Same!! Was so sure I was going to get a positive last month. Trying not to symptom spot either, but every twinge or pain is WAS THAT A SYMPTOM? Then I have to snap out of it haha.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!! You made my day ..i actually cackled out loud ahahaha! ! Yes mam I'm on it lol! Yea my spoiled dh like the wine and dine too.. you would think they would appreciate us trying so hard to take advantage of them around this time every 5 min... but no its work... hehehe .. xxxx hopefully June is the month for the rest of us <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars- xxx hang in there <3 I really hope this is your month, have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> ashley I know I was shocked this morning lol
> 
> disneymom, Thanks hun, trying not to stress :(
> 
> 5stars haha Thank you hun, I'm having issues believing it. Which is absolutely absurd and illogical but I think it's due to previous losses, I'm guarding my heart. xxx
> 
> I understand your concern but try not to stress b/c stress is not good for you or the little bean....it's real accept it and look forward to a happy 9 months :happydance:
> 
> meanwhile it's like sitting on needles trying not to test lol...im getting excited seeing all of you ladies BFP and it's making me want to test but nope :nope: I can't take not seeing a BFP!...so Sunday it is lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same way. Testing on Sunday as well as I just don't want to deal with the too-early testing again (even though 11DPO is still considered early) since last month was sooo disappointing seeing the stark white tests every morning! And with digital it will be clear as day whether "not pregnant" or "pregnant" so I won't need to get the magnifying glass out lmao! We can do it!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I just knew I was preggo last month :nope: turns out I was wrong....so this month im really not symptom spotting and im not pulling out any tests until Sunday....I will be around 15/16 dpo so I should see a very strong BFP at that time.....still prayful!Click to expand...
> 
> Same!! Was so sure I was going to get a positive last month. Trying not to symptom spot either, but every twinge or pain is WAS THAT A SYMPTOM? Then I have to snap out of it haha.Click to expand...

Exactly hahaha....wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars- xxx hang in there <3 I really hope this is your month, have everything crossed for you!!

Awwwww thanks and im pulling for you too...hopefully we can be bump buddies this cycle :friends:


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!!

I'm still in not sure what's going on with me... I took a blood test at 10dpo and it was at 0. I'm at 15 dpo today an no sign of AF! I had a touch of spotting, which I often get before AF, and then it stopped. I also had spotting when I should have had AF with my last pregnancy which was ectopic. So fingers crossed!!!! 

I hope all else are doing well... can you believe it is JUNE already! Crazy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi mirandala! Nope can't believe it's June already! Fx for you hope you get bfp soon maybe that spotting was IB you'll know in a few days for sure ;)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well my spotting pretty much stopped. It was only when I went to the restroom and was brown/light pink. I will be about 9 dpo tomorrow. I am going to hold out till Wednesday to take a test, so excited and sooo nervous! Crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## muffinbabes4

hopefully IB tiebreaker! ! Fx ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Looking forward to your test today ashley :) 

Tiebreaker -How exciting FX xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX tie. 

Ashley, :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies Im getting a little discouraged....last night I had some AF type cramps and was very grumpy towards everyone....I haven't had ANY :nope: pregnancy symptoms what so ever so this leads me to think that im out this cycle :cry:.....Im just thinking to go ahead and test this morning and get it over with since Im 10/11 dpo I should see a faint line if im indeed pregnant.....what do you ladies think????


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry 5 star but remember it is still possible to get a late bfp. Mine didn't show up until 12dpo and I've heard of some ladies not getting it until 16dpo. 
Do whatever will help you and we will be here to support you no matter what :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> :( I'm sorry 5 star but remember it is still possible to get a late bfp. Mine didn't show up until 12dpo and I've heard of some ladies not getting it until 16dpo.
> Do whatever will help you and we will be here to support you no matter what :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks so much.....I didn't cave, I had to start getting my day started...My daughter graduates today and I've got to get the baby boys haircuts....so the kids actually saved me from testing lol...Im going to do my best to hold out.....I love this group :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: glad you were able to hold off. I hope you have a good day and that AF doesn't show


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! It is so nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same things! You guys are awesome! 

5stars- I didn't have any symptoms with my daughter for weeks after bfp, so don't lose hope! Can't wait for your bfp!


----------



## pinkpassion

How is everyone doing? Any symptoms? when is testing day?????


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley did you test? Waiting! ;) fx still


----------



## .hopeful.one.

AF made her arrival. For real this time! I guess the spotting was just to throw me off. Super emotional today, it stinks that ttc is so hard :( 

Best of luck and baby dust to those testing soon, I know there's quite a few. I fully expect lots of BFPs! 

5stars- I also had 0 symptoms with my first pregnancy until well after my BFP, you're definitely not out.


----------



## ashleyg

I think Im just going to wait for AF to show up.

Test from this morning:
 



Attached Files:







last .jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14









nope1.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkpassion

Don't loose hope Ashley, you don't know when you ovulated.. I know it's hard seeing bfns... if you can wait two days (I could never wait lol)


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you pink. It is hard since I didnt know when I ovulated and I dont know when my period is supposed to come lol. So I feel like I'm just kind of waiting around


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm so sorry hopeful :hugs:

Ashley, do you temp?


----------



## ashleyg

No, I don't.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sorry hopeful :( ugh.. xxxxxx 
Ashley- yes try to wait I know easier said then done I can never either ..ugh.. not over till its over though .. sending hugs for you both xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I took an OPK just to see and it's positive????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> AF made her arrival. For real this time! I guess the spotting was just to throw me off. Super emotional today, it stinks that ttc is so hard :(
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust to those testing soon, I know there's quite a few. I fully expect lots of BFPs!
> 
> 5stars- I also had 0 symptoms with my first pregnancy until well after my BFP, you're definitely not out.

Nooo, sorry the :witch: got you :( :hugs:. Best of luck next cycle, we'll be here cheering you on!



ashleyg said:


> I think Im just going to wait for AF to show up.
> 
> Test from this morning:

I agree with pinkpassion, since your opk's were all over the place and you don't have a definite O date, you could still be too early! I still have hope for you! :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley- sit yourself in time out and tell that body to behave!! Lol.. Idk girl.. they say a opk can turn pos. If you are pregnant, but it's usually after it picks up on a hpt? I mean i seen your frer and it looked like it was trying to be something just don't wanna keep your hopes up .. i say just wait it out 2 days and give your brain a break I know how we stress, I do it myself . I know it's hard and if anything go get a blood test tomorrow, that will shut all questions down.. but then even you don't really know when you Ovulated .. so maybe you are actually about to now and it was just late? I had that happen I was normally a 28 day 29 max on the dot.. month I concieved my 1 year old dd I had ovulated on day 24 yes 24.. and had only bd 1 time that month the day of pos. Opk because dh was out of town... so my point.... GO BD!! Lol just incase ;) xxxxxxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Lol muffin thank you for all the support! I did call and ask for a blood test since I think I keep getting faint lines and then it goes back to negative. I might just hold off on the blood test until later this week just in case. 

My body is being super weird. It's just frustrating because with my daughter we weren't trying and I got a postiive like a week before my period! but since I'm still irregular I'm not even sure WHEN my period is supposed to be here. Ugh. I'm thinking it might be here on the 8 or 9...which I guess still gives me time but then again, with my daughter I had already gotten my positive test by now :/

I think I'm just going to not test until the end of this week. Assuming AF doesnt make her appearance before then. One of my period apps says that I could get it on June 6...so idk. This is too draining :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley, remember every pregnancy is different. Try to take a few days to yourself and not test.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, from the way that pic looks on my end anyway it doesn't look like a true positive opk, the test line looks slightly lighter than the control line but that's just from my end, the pic may not be doing it justice ?? 
I'd say bd just in case , but a positive opk can happen before af too so it honestly doesn't mean anything... test with an Hpt in the morning or the next day !!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Just for fun... I peed on an opk and Hpt. I've never seen my opks that dark :haha: .. so it is possible , but again I'm almost a week past my af date!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150602_123529-1-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy I think I will probably do that. It's too confusing and frustrating seeing a slight positive and then back to negative. 

Pink, it's as dark as the control line in person! But yeah, I know I've gotten a pos opk before AF so I'm not holding out too much hope. We will :sex: tonight I guess just to make sure but I seriously cant ovulate this late?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink I just noticed your pregnancy ticker is the same day as mine.. was your last AF 4/29?!


----------



## pinkpassion

FLArmyWife said:


> Pink I just noticed your pregnancy ticker is the same day as mine.. was your last AF 4/29?!

Yes it was!!!! Me , you and tasha all had the same af date and me and tasha o'd on the same day, so by last af date I'd be due Feb 3, by ovulation Feb 4th!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome! What cd day did you ovulate?
I o'd cd 16, may 14


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok for those if you that got your bfp... i was able to bd.... 3 days 2 days and 1 day before O... do ya think that covers it lol? Or should I try to squeeze 1 in tonight too (today is O day)... just let me know opinions please .. xxx ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok for those if you that got your bfp... i was able to bd.... 3 days 2 days and 1 day before O... do ya think that covers it lol? Or should I try to squeeze 1 in tonight too (today is O day)... just let me know opinions please .. xxx ;)

Definitely try to get tonight in also!! Good luck!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

FLArmyWife said:


> Awesome! What cd day did you ovulate?
> I o'd cd 16, may 14

That's the same with me!!! CD 16, May 14th!! I am going by lmp because that's what my Dr goes by!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well, I thought the spotting stopped, but looks like it's back. Just like sightly tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I usually have two to three days of spotting before my period, so my guess is I am probably going to start in the next day or two. That will be a shorter cycle then I expected, but I have had them that length before. Feeling pretty gutted. &#128557;&#128148; Really thought this was my month.


----------



## FLArmyWife

So awesome pink! 

:hugs: I'm sorry tiebreaker. still have FX for you!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Also worried because if I start in the next couple days, that would make my LP really short. Like around 9 days. Just don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just got a call from the Dr office

HCG on May 27 (12dpo) was 88.1
HCG on June 1 (17 dpo) was 1400!

Wow look at those numbers jump


----------



## FLArmyWife

tiebreaker- sometimes our bodies play cruel jokes on us and get out of wack. In Feb I was almost 2 weeks late for AF and thought for sure I was pregnant but it was BFNs. I have hope though that you will get your bfp soon


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Flarmywife. I am trying not to get discouraged. 

Your numbers look amazing! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks


----------



## mirandala

Hi all! 
The red witch came this morning... ugh! Such a bummer. Thanks for being great cycle buddies!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Boo I'm sorry Miranda. We're here for you until you get your bfp though! FX you get a LO soon!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Lol muffin thank you for all the support! I did call and ask for a blood test since I think I keep getting faint lines and then it goes back to negative. I might just hold off on the blood test until later this week just in case.
> 
> My body is being super weird. It's just frustrating because with my daughter we weren't trying and I got a postiive like a week before my period! but since I'm still irregular I'm not even sure WHEN my period is supposed to be here. Ugh. I'm thinking it might be here on the 8 or 9...which I guess still gives me time but then again, with my daughter I had already gotten my positive test by now :/
> 
> I think I'm just going to not test until the end of this week. Assuming AF doesnt make her appearance before then. One of my period apps says that I could get it on June 6...so idk. This is too draining :(

Try not to do too much comparison to your previous as pregnancies are usually not linear. I am going to echo the other ladies here and say try and relax the next couple of days, maybe avoiding POAS if you can resist. You never know, after a couple days you could end up with a blaring BFP! :hugs:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok for those if you that got your bfp... i was able to bd.... 3 days 2 days and 1 day before O... do ya think that covers it lol? Or should I try to squeeze 1 in tonight too (today is O day)... just let me know opinions please .. xxx ;)

Definitely bd on your O day as well, and maybe again in a couple days! That's how the SMEP goes at least, and people seem to have good success with that. I TRIED to follow SMEP this cycle, and I got all the days in except the bd two days after O. Oh well, we'll see. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Well, I thought the spotting stopped, but looks like it's back. Just like sightly tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I usually have two to three days of spotting before my period, so my guess is I am probably going to start in the next day or two. That will be a shorter cycle then I expected, but I have had them that length before. Feeling pretty gutted. &#128557;&#128148; Really thought this was my month.

:hugs: :flower: We're here for you til you get your BFP



FLArmyWife said:


> Just got a call from the Dr office
> 
> HCG on May 27 (12dpo) was 88.1
> HCG on June 1 (17 dpo) was 1400!
> 
> Wow look at those numbers jump

Great numbers!! :thumbup:



mirandala said:


> Hi all!
> The red witch came this morning... ugh! Such a bummer. Thanks for being great cycle buddies!

Noo! Sorry she had to ruin your day. Better luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Miranda- looks like we will be cycle buddies this time around. 

Tiebreaker- I'm in the same boat! The spotting had me so optimistic this go around but AF came today making my lp 10 days. Hopefully the witch stays away for you, GL!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks .hopeful.one.!!! Sorry the witch came for you! Yeah I am worried about LP length. But they say 10 days is enough so hopefully next month will be it for you! Maybe me too, guess we'll see in the next few days.


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Try not to do too much comparison to your previous as pregnancies are usually not linear. I am going to echo the other ladies here and say try and relax the next couple of days, maybe avoiding POAS if you can resist. You never know, after a couple days you could end up with a blaring BFP! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for those if you that got your bfp... i was able to bd.... 3 days 2 days and 1 day before O... do ya think that covers it lol? Or should I try to squeeze 1 in tonight too (today is O day)... just let me know opinions please .. xxx ;)
> 
> Definitely bd on your O day as well, and maybe again in a couple days! That's how the SMEP goes at least, and people seem to have good success with that. I TRIED to follow SMEP this cycle, and I got all the days in except the bd two days after O. Oh well, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Well, I thought the spotting stopped, but looks like it's back. Just like sightly tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I usually have two to three days of spotting before my period, so my guess is I am probably going to start in the next day or two. That will be a shorter cycle then I expected, but I have had them that length before. Feeling pretty gutted. &#128557;&#128148; Really thought this was my month.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :flower: We're here for you til you get your BFP
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Just got a call from the Dr office
> 
> HCG on May 27 (12dpo) was 88.1
> HCG on June 1 (17 dpo) was 1400!
> 
> Wow look at those numbers jumpClick to expand...
> 
> Great numbers!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> The red witch came this morning... ugh! Such a bummer. Thanks for being great cycle buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Noo! Sorry she had to ruin your day. Better luck next cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Disney. Yeah I'm going to try not to POAS for a few days. I might have a blood test done at the end of the week if AF doesnt show up and since I keep getting light positives and then negatives again. It's just so frustrating! I know not every pregnancy is the same but its still disappointing seeing BFN's! DH and I dtd everyday during my dark positive OPKs...so I hope something caught :/


----------



## lovebabyhopes

So, my husband got a nasty cold during my ovulation/ fertile time. The last time we DTD was 5 days prior to my "o" day. This is according to my app. I have not be using OPKs this time around because I have a 1 year old and I'm not so much in a hurry, just a "it'll happen when it happen" phase.. Plus, I have always O'd on schedule on or near the 14th day like my app says, so I trust it for the most part.

I know the chances are slim to none that I caught an egg this time. I keep thinking, what if I o'd a day or two early. Or what if his swimmers lasted 5 whole days. I know none of ytou have the answer, but can someone give me some hope? :)

Accordint to my app I am 7dpo.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to do too much comparison to your previous as pregnancies are usually not linear. I am going to echo the other ladies here and say try and relax the next couple of days, maybe avoiding POAS if you can resist. You never know, after a couple days you could end up with a blaring BFP! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for those if you that got your bfp... i was able to bd.... 3 days 2 days and 1 day before O... do ya think that covers it lol? Or should I try to squeeze 1 in tonight too (today is O day)... just let me know opinions please .. xxx ;)
> 
> Definitely bd on your O day as well, and maybe again in a couple days! That's how the SMEP goes at least, and people seem to have good success with that. I TRIED to follow SMEP this cycle, and I got all the days in except the bd two days after O. Oh well, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Well, I thought the spotting stopped, but looks like it's back. Just like sightly tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I usually have two to three days of spotting before my period, so my guess is I am probably going to start in the next day or two. That will be a shorter cycle then I expected, but I have had them that length before. Feeling pretty gutted. &#128557;&#128148; Really thought this was my month.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :flower: We're here for you til you get your BFP
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Just got a call from the Dr office
> 
> HCG on May 27 (12dpo) was 88.1
> HCG on June 1 (17 dpo) was 1400!
> 
> Wow look at those numbers jumpClick to expand...
> 
> Great numbers!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> The red witch came this morning... ugh! Such a bummer. Thanks for being great cycle buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Noo! Sorry she had to ruin your day. Better luck next cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Disney. Yeah I'm going to try not to POAS for a few days. I might have a blood test done at the end of the week if AF doesnt show up and since I keep getting light positives and then negatives again. It's just so frustrating! I know not every pregnancy is the same but its still disappointing seeing BFN's! DH and I dtd everyday during my dark positive OPKs...so I hope something caught :/Click to expand...

I hope so too :). FX!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lovebabyhope- I'm sorry your dh was sick during the crucial time. I hope he is better now and better next go around.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

FLArmyWife said:


> Lovebabyhope- I'm sorry your dh was sick during the crucial time. I hope he is better now and better next go around.

Does that mean there is no hope for me? ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

lovebabyhopes said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Lovebabyhope- I'm sorry your dh was sick during the crucial time. I hope he is better now and better next go around.
> 
> Does that mean there is no hope for me? ;)Click to expand...

Of course there's hope, anything can happen! Sperm can live up to 5 days, so it's possible that they were there to catch your egg. GL to you :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mirandala I'm sorry ugh :( 
Lovebabyhopes- maybe baby! Lol always hope good luck I am no expert on the life of a sperm haha I was asking this same question this morning. .. well when to bd to catch that little sucker.. so my only advice is ... possibly I know they can live 5 days and you could of possible Ovulated a couple days early.. sooo fx!! And keep us updated of coarse ;) also... i def. Suggest opk they are inexpensive online (wondfo) and other ladies here recommend tempting along with opk. .


----------



## FLArmyWife

lovebabyhopes- wasn't trying to say there was no hope! sorry! there is always hope


----------



## ashleyg

So, going TRY and hold off on testing until the end of the week. I doubt I'll be able to though :haha: AF should be here anytime from Saturday on...so hopefully if I can wait until Thursday or Friday to test then something will show up a little clearer if indeed I am pregnant. 

DH and I dtd everyday when I was getting positive opks....I'll be so confused if I don't get a positive this cycle!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks guys! It is so nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same things! You guys are awesome!
> 
> 5stars- I didn't have any symptoms with my daughter for weeks after bfp, so don't lose hope! Can't wait for your bfp!

Thanks Tiebreaker, Im looking for my BFP soon


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> AF made her arrival. For real this time! I guess the spotting was just to throw me off. Super emotional today, it stinks that ttc is so hard :(
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust to those testing soon, I know there's quite a few. I fully expect lots of BFPs!
> 
> 5stars- I also had 0 symptoms with my first pregnancy until well after my BFP, you're definitely not out.

Thank you hopeful and im so sorry about AF and trust me I know how ur feeling :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> So, going TRY and hold off on testing until the end of the week. I doubt I'll be able to though :haha: AF should be here anytime from Saturday on...so hopefully if I can wait until Thursday or Friday to test then something will show up a little clearer if indeed I am pregnant.
> 
> DH and I dtd everyday when I was getting positive opks....I'll be so confused if I don't get a positive this cycle!

Same here, there would be no reason not to get a positive with all the BD'ing we did. Yet here I am reading that realistically we only have a 20% chance or so of conceiving each cycle! Crazy right. So I try and tell myself this before I get my hopes up lol.


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> So, going TRY and hold off on testing until the end of the week. I doubt I'll be able to though :haha: AF should be here anytime from Saturday on...so hopefully if I can wait until Thursday or Friday to test then something will show up a little clearer if indeed I am pregnant.
> 
> DH and I dtd everyday when I was getting positive opks....I'll be so confused if I don't get a positive this cycle!
> 
> Same here, there would be no reason not to get a positive with all the BD'ing we did. Yet here I am reading that realistically we only have a 20% chance or so of conceiving each cycle! Crazy right. So I try and tell myself this before I get my hopes up lol.Click to expand...

I read that somewhere too...kind of depressed me a little lol! 

But then I think that we weren't even trying when we conceived our daughter. So naturally I thought that it would be even easier if we were ACTUALLY trying haha. I think everything is just more confusing for me now because my cycles are still off and my OPK's were weird so I'm so lost on how many dpo I am, if I even actually ovulated since I had almost 7 straight days of dark pos OPKs, when my period is actually supposed to be here, and how long my cycles are since they've been all over the place. 

SO hard not to test. I havent tested all night and I'm feeling so anxious lol.

I heard that if you have a long surge (I'm guessing like I did since I had almost a week of positive OPKs) that it makes it HARDER to conceive? Or it could mean that you never actually ovulated? Have you heard this too? It makes me nervous thinking about that...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yes 20% seems about right. I'm going into month 4 of trying. We were doing every other day bding but this month we tried everyday. I heard everyday increases your chances about 2%. Well it didn't work this cycle but I'm hoping it'll happen soon. I want my rainbow baby more than anything.


----------



## ashleyg

hopefulone, I hope you get your rainbow! :hugs: I cant imagine how impatient you ladies who have been ttc for a while must get...I'm SO impatient and already getting sad and it's only been one cycle for me :/


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> So, going TRY and hold off on testing until the end of the week. I doubt I'll be able to though :haha: AF should be here anytime from Saturday on...so hopefully if I can wait until Thursday or Friday to test then something will show up a little clearer if indeed I am pregnant.
> 
> DH and I dtd everyday when I was getting positive opks....I'll be so confused if I don't get a positive this cycle!
> 
> Same here, there would be no reason not to get a positive with all the BD'ing we did. Yet here I am reading that realistically we only have a 20% chance or so of conceiving each cycle! Crazy right. So I try and tell myself this before I get my hopes up lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I read that somewhere too...kind of depressed me a little lol!
> 
> But then I think that we weren't even trying when we conceived our daughter. So naturally I thought that it would be even easier if we were ACTUALLY trying haha. I think everything is just more confusing for me now because my cycles are still off and my OPK's were weird so I'm so lost on how many dpo I am, if I even actually ovulated since I had almost 7 straight days of dark pos OPKs, when my period is actually supposed to be here, and how long my cycles are since they've been all over the place.
> 
> SO hard not to test. I havent tested all night and I'm feeling so anxious lol.
> 
> I heard that if you have a long surge (I'm guessing like I did since I had almost a week of positive OPKs) that it makes it HARDER to conceive? Or it could mean that you never actually ovulated? Have you heard this too? It makes me nervous thinking about that...Click to expand...

I know right? I can't help but think.. Here we were trying so hard for so long to NOT get pregnant, now here we are a couple cycles in trying to get pregnant! 

That's a good question about the OPKs. Has Google given you much help on the subject? My surge lasted almost 3 days before it turned negative again. Technically you are supposed to stop testing with OPKs after your first positive so as to not confuse yourself, as you can get positives for a few days I guess. Are you counting your DPO from the first positive you got? Also, are you BF'ing your daughter? I know that that can make your cycles funky as well.

At least you know that you guys are indeed fertile and have no problem conceiving, it's just getting the sperm and egg to cooperate!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I thought my spotting was done, but I am still having some pinkish tinged cm, not any real spotting. Trying to decide if I should test tomorrow (10 dpo) or wait and see if this is an early AF. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> I know right? I can't help but think.. Here we were trying so hard for so long to NOT get pregnant, now here we are a couple cycles in trying to get pregnant!
> 
> That's a good question about the OPKs. Has Google given you much help on the subject? My surge lasted almost 3 days before it turned negative again. Technically you are supposed to stop testing with OPKs after your first positive so as to not confuse yourself, as you can get positives for a few days I guess. Are you counting your DPO from the first positive you got? Also, are you BF'ing your daughter? I know that that can make your cycles funky as well.
> 
> At least you know that you guys are indeed fertile and have no problem conceiving, it's just getting the sperm and egg to cooperate!

Hah, I know that's how I feel. It's weird to think that now we are actively TTC now lol 

I've kind of googled it and got mixed answers. Some say that their long surge meant that they released TWO eggs instead of one and other say that it could mean that you're trying to ovulate but your body never actually releases an egg. I was going to stop testing a day or two after I got my first positive but my OPKs just seemed to never get light lol. Or, if they did get lighter, the next morning they were dark again. I am counting my dpo from May 21 as the day I got a positive OPK stick and a positive digi. But when I tested again a day of two after that positive, I got a negative digi but a dark positive OPK stick. Soooo yeah lol. Not really sure at all what happened!

I'm not bfing my daughter :( she weaned herself at like 4 months. 

Haha I wonder how fertile we actual are though...we have had MANY accidents in the past that should have led to me being pregnant but didn't lol. So I just wonder if we got really really really lucky with her


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> hopefulone, I hope you get your rainbow! :hugs: I cant imagine how impatient you ladies who have been ttc for a while must get...I'm SO impatient and already getting sad and it's only been one cycle for me :/

Thank you. It's hard to try not to get my hopes up every month. Nothing to do but to keep moving forward. :) 

Hopefully you won't have a long wait to your BFP.


----------



## ashleyg

So I'm obviously I'm a POAS addict and couldnt even hold out for more than a half a day lol! But anyways I decided to take an OPK and a Wondfo..

Wondfo I think shows a light line and OPK isnt a positive any longer...can anyone else see a line on the Wondfo or am I nuts?
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 15









image2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15









image3.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley, at least your OPKS is back to neg! And I am pretty sure I see something in the Hcg test! I know I've said this a bunch of times but, hope it's darker for you tomorrow! :D


----------



## ashleyg

LOL thanks Disney! I am not getting my hopes up because last time this happened nothing showed up in the morning.


----------



## jessalex

Ashley - I am pretty sure I can see something on those hcg strips!! Hope it keeps getting darker!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley- :dust:

I hope all those whom have recently been had by the wicked witch don't loose hope. We can all get our bfps! We are here for you no matter how long it takes

Those still waiting to test- lots of :dust: and FX for you all.

afm- still barely any symptoms. My nips are no longer sore, I still have some pinching cramps throughout the day, tired more than normal, and that's about it.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy I keep worrying about my lack of symptoms.... sometimes I'll feel something but most of the time nothing at all.... it's nerve-wracking! !!! I so badly want an early scan!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- have you set up a scan date yet?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah but it's not until June 22, when I'll be 7 weeks 5 days... I just want reassurance sooner... I'm sure if I called they would get me in but I think I'll wait until Monday because 5 weeks is really too early to tell anything !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I agree. It'd be nice to have some reassurance but it is so early

My Dr set up one for June 12th because I'lll be moving sometime between June 16 and June 26 and he wants to see me and do my first ultrasound before I leave. It's gonna be early so I wonder if we'll even really see anything as I'll only be 6w 2d


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm excited for you scan I'm sure you will see a little sac at least and maybe even a heartbeat. Exciting!


----------



## pinkpassion

You should see something at that point. I've been googling scan pics at every day starting at 5 weeks to have an idea what would be seen if we had one now!! There's a website that has a whole collection of scans for every possible day, it's really neat!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Corn. It will be just this little blob lol.. not even a gummy bear yet

pink that sounds awesome


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies Im still staying strong and holding out not testing lol....My AF cramps are still around but they just seem different, not really trying to read too much into it b/c I don't wanna be dissappointed...Is it Friday yet lol...AF is due Friday or Saturday but praying she stays away and that I wake up to a BFP on Sunday morning!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- lots of :dust: that your AF cramps are really you're womb expanding and prepping for baby


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- lots of :dust: that your AF cramps are really you're womb expanding and prepping for baby

Im having some back pains and I had a very bad headache yesterday...not sure if the headache is from the excitment of my daughter graduating or preggo symptom...I think I can remember AF type cramps with my 8 year old before got my BFP so Im just praying that my cramps are my BFP cramps lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

I had a headache from implantation to a few days after bfp so sounds promising (but obviously not a tell all sign). Really hoping you get your bfp


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok ladies I couldn't wait. I took a frer today. It has a super faint line!!! My husband thinks it's too light to get super excited. I am so happy but trying not to freak out yet, because I have had an early miscarriage before. What do you ladies think?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok ladies I couldn't wait. I took a frer today. It has a super faint line!!! My husband thinks it's too light to get super excited. I am so happy but trying not to freak out yet, because I have had an early miscarriage before. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 873107

Congrats I see it :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see it tiebreaker! Congrats


----------



## pinkpassion

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok ladies I couldn't wait. I took a frer today. It has a super faint line!!! My husband thinks it's too light to get super excited. I am so happy but trying not to freak out yet, because I have had an early miscarriage before. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 873107

Congrats, definite bfp!!!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry the pic is upside down. I am about 10 dpo today. Hoping it gets darker tomorrow. I was thinking about taking my digital after a long hold later today just so I can see the clear yes+ or no- but not sure if I should.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think that is a pretty clear bfp. If you want to do a digi i think it would say yes but it is up to you hun. If you are more comfortable waiting until tomorrow to see a frer get darker then do what you feel is best


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys!!!! The pic was after the 10 minutes but that is what it looked like at three minutes and it hasn't really changed.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Flarmywife! I will wait and see how long I can hold it and then decide. If I take one, I will post a pic! Eeek! I don't think it's really set in yet! I already can't wait to see if it's a boy or girl lol. I don't care either way, but we have one of each so it should be interesting!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) congrats again and cant wait to see the digi pic


----------



## Pato

It looks like a BFP to me...I had a faint line like that at 10 dpo with my DD so it should be darker tomorrow. Congrats


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Pato! I am hoping so!!! Just so thrilled!


----------



## ashleyg

Idk if anyone can see it, but there is something suuuuuuuuper faint in person
 



Attached Files:







LLqcPEY.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## pinkpassion

I see something faint!!! Can't wait for more tests :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Here's the inverted pic

Still not too positive. Lower backache like AF is coming and off and on cramps.
 



Attached Files:







633bbfba9f82485018315812e8f995b2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats Tiebreaker! No mistaking that one :) 

Ashley I think I see something too... Hopefully it starts getting darker soon. 

Pink & flarmy I can't wait to start seeing your scans!! I'm an us tech so I love ultrasounds lol :) 

So I know this is tmi and random but my period is finally more "normal" this month! Ever since the mmc they've been super heavy. The past two days Its been very light which is more like my pre mmc AFs! Hopefully that means things are back to normal. I'm really hoping to be pregnant again before my due date (8.6.15)!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you hopefulone! I'm not feeling super positive about it but we'll see


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats Tiebreaker!! Just saw your test, thats for sure a bfp!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tiebreaker! ! Congrats!!!!!! Hurray!!! Just test tomorrow and hopefully fx it will be darker !! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ashley I see it on both fx xxxx


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin! Idk if I'm feeling too great about it though...getting some light cramping off and on with a light backache...kind of feels like AF :/


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX Ashley

Glad your Af is normalizing hopeful. FX that means you'll get a bfp soon


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats on the BFP tiebreaker! 

hopeful.one, I am glad to hear that your AF is back to normal, I'm sure it makes a big difference! 

Ashley, FX that those cramps are not AF and indeed early pg symptoms! I see a little something on the FRER you posted :flower:

AFM, today is is the big 27 for me so going to enjoy it without thinking too much about TTC! Just wanted to peek in here real quick to check on you girls! Have a good day everyone :) :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well cramping is ok .. i had it with all 4 .. but right around af could be either way.. ugh love .. i know this is mentally draining .. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney! I'm hoping it gets darker too. I feel like it's super early for me to be getting AF cramps though...last few months I havent had any pre-period cramping or anything...it just showed up lol

Thanks muffin <3


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> Congrats on the BFP tiebreaker!
> 
> hopeful.one, I am glad to hear that your AF is back to normal, I'm sure it makes a big difference!
> 
> Ashley, FX that those cramps are not AF and indeed early pg symptoms! I see a little something on the FRER you posted :flower:
> 
> AFM, today is is the big 27 for me so going to enjoy it without thinking too much about TTC! Just wanted to peek in here real quick to check on you girls! Have a good day everyone :) :flower:

Happy bday and yes try not to worry about anything that's pregnancy related lol...easier said than done!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy birthday Disney! Hope you have a fabulous day.


----------



## 5starsplus1

I need to vent...Went to lunch and got into a huge argument with the hubby and not even 1 1/2 hrs later me and my cowrker have a disagreement....she goes are you pmsing :growlmad:....blank stare...really lady!!!! someone help me to stay calm :devil:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry 5stars.

You can try a technique I read about to help with stress. you sit in a quiet area, close your eyes, and think of an empty beach at sunset. You hear the waves quietly rolling onto the shore. Take deep breaths through your nose and every time you exhale you say a simple word like "yes" or "one" while doing this try to start at the feet and work your way up, trying to relax every muscle one by one in your body.

:shrug: it's worth a try. I know I'll be trying it the next time my anxiety builds


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy bday disney!!! Hope your day is wonderful!!! (Mines on 28th hehehe )


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry 5stars.
> 
> You can try a technique I read about to help with stress. you sit in a quiet area, close your eyes, and think of an empty beach at sunset. You hear the waves quietly rolling onto the shore. Take deep breaths through your nose and every time you exhale you say a simple word like "yes" or "one" while doing this try to start at the feet and work your way up, trying to relax every muscle one by one in your body.
> 
> :shrug: it's worth a try. I know I'll be trying it the next time my anxiety builds

Thanks FLArmyWife, guess im just really stressed b/c I really wanna be pregnant and right now I really don't know....I want this so bad and it's like everything is pointing towards AF....But im going to try and stay sane and positive until AF arrives or I get my BFP on Sunday!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes try and stay positive! remind yourself that if you are indeed pregnant, the added stress isn't good for the baby. :winkwink:


----------



## ashleyg

I'm nuts and peed on a FRER.

I just cant tell if its an indent or if the line is pink. It's sooooooo light
 



Attached Files:







pink?.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ashleyg

I have a question ladies! Idk if any of you would know but I thought I'd ask :) 

If there is an indent on your test, will it still show up if you invert the pic? Or do only true lines show up on the inverted pic?


----------



## pinkpassion

Indents will show up also


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok ladies I couldn't wait. I took a frer today. It has a super faint line!!! My husband thinks it's too light to get super excited. I am so happy but trying not to freak out yet, because I have had an early miscarriage before. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 873107


Wowie! :bfp::happydance: Congratulations !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ashley I've just read through everything. I thought I saw *something on the first test and the first frer but not on the latest frer. Indents do show up on invert I was caught out like that with my first cycle.

Take a deep breath lovely <3


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks pink and Amber!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies it's so lovely to have a read and a catch up. I'm glad all you bfp ladies are doing well (amazing numbers FLArmy) and I have my fingers tightly crossed for you tww ladies too. For those of you the witch got -big big hugs and sending baby dust to your new eggies. 

:coffee: *Blah Alert* I wondered if anyone could give me some experience or reassurance on something. So all of a sudden on Sunday night I got really unwell. By monday I was at the doctors I told him I couldn't breathe and had started to throw temps. After 24 hours of temps I went back and he checked my bloods and diagnosed me with bacterial pneumonia. 

I've had to take paracetamol (tylenol) and erythromycin a safe in pregnancy antibiotic. My temps are now stable and I'm quickly clearing the infection. I'm really worried that being sick during such a formative time for the embryo will damage it. Does anyone know people who have fallen sick early in pregnancy and the baby has been healthy? It must happen often with the all the immunosuppression right?

I'm not overly anxious or worried as I know what will be will be an no amount of worrying changes that, and for now I'm going to enjoy being positive and pregnant. But it would be good to hear if this has happened to others and they've been fine -I hope that comes across right? :wacko:

My lovely Hubby bought me another clear blue digi today and I took it with very dilute urine early afternoon and at 4w4d I got my 2-3 weeks so that reassuring. I also dreamt about a baby girl last night. I dreamt I took her out of my belly at 30 weeks to "go shopping" with my mum -I never do this, (shopping trips) lol. Anyway before I put her back in I had a peek in her nappy and saw she was a girl, she had my daughters little mouth but looked different with dark hair. I put her back in and then dreamt I got my vba2c and she was 8lbs 12oz. <3 awww.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant 2 to three weeks.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ashley yes indents still show


----------



## ashleyg

That makes me nervous :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ashley !! Ok i went ahead and messed with your pic for ya.. I see something faint but I'm not sure if it's indent or color..xxxxxx fx (I mean i know I've been seeing faint lines) maybe we are just going crazy? Just give it a couple days or test with frer in the am, if this test is a true faint, it will be darker :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-03-18-49-09.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin! I can see it for sure in that picture.
I know its so hard to tell even in person. I feel like it has color but its really light so it's difficult to really see


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here tiebreaker!! just for fun 
, here is your test and I'd be very excited that's a nice faint bfp!!!:happydance :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-03-19-00-13.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## muffinbabes4

Welcome ashley!! I'm so hoping it gets darker for you!! Do you have a frer for tomorrow morning?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lord have mercy I'm 1dpo .... could this go any slower hehehe ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Yes I have like 8 of them haha!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol!! I love it! ;) girl if I had 8 frer stocked up they would be gone in 10 min at my house.. ahahah!! Seriously though :) no control


----------



## pinkpassion

ashleyg said:


> Yes I have like 8 of them haha!

Goodness! :haha: how much $$$ have you spent this month lol:rofl::headspin:


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol!! I love it! ;) girl if I had 8 frer stocked up they would be gone in 10 min at my house.. ahahah!! Seriously though :) no control

LOL! I'm pretty bad too but I am TRYING to only use them for FMU unless I see a line then one more time hahah


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have like 8 of them haha!
> 
> Goodness! :haha: how much $$$ have you spent this month lol:rofl::headspin:Click to expand...

Way too much :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol pink we should all have monthly budgets for hpt! Ha! I am seriously thinking the company purposely makes evaps show so we go out and keep buying test.. grrr!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

OMG ladies I just went to the bathroom and Im bleeding....not spotting but bleeding and im not due for AF until Friday....im 2 days early and im freaking pissed....My back was seriously hurting and when I went to the bathroom I had a blood flow....Im so hurt and so confused....Im sick to my stomach and don't understand what's going on....please give me insight ladies :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ashleyg

On 5stars I'm so sorry :(


----------



## ashleyg

I keep running to the bathroom to check if AF came early because my cramping is getting stronger :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley that could be a good thing !!!

5 stars I'm so sorry, sometimes our cycles can be crazy and be a bit shorter than normal .. maybe you can talk to your dr?


----------



## ashleyg

I asked on the first tri boards if anyone had strong cramping lol. 

It was SO strong that I seriously thought I was going to start bleeding at any minute. It finally stopped being so intense but now my lower back almost feels like there's pressure or something? So weird...AF isnt due for a little while and I normally dont get cramps this far ahead unless she's coming early :( I hope this is a good sign though.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm so sorry 5star


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley that could be a good thing !!!
> 
> 5 stars I'm so sorry, sometimes our cycles can be crazy and be a bit shorter than normal .. maybe you can talk to your dr?

Yes im calling to see if I can talk to her but when I was there for my pap in May she said it could take up to a year b/c I was on bc for over 6 years :cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5starsplus1 said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Ashley that could be a good thing !!!
> 
> 5 stars I'm so sorry, sometimes our cycles can be crazy and be a bit shorter than normal .. maybe you can talk to your dr?
> 
> Yes im calling to see if I can talk to her but when I was there for my pap in May she said it could take up to a year b/c I was on bc for over 6 years :cry:Click to expand...

How long was your luteal phase? I'm in the same boat! I was on bc for 11 years though. My cycles are still a bit short but fairly regular. I was able to conceive once so there's definitely a chance.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I feel like I have missed so much! It was mine and my DH's 9th anniversary today. He took the afternoon off, we had my sister keep the kids, and we played hookie all afternoon. It was so nice. Ate out, saw a movie, and bought new towels. Lol. Fun day! 

5 stars- I am soooo sorry! I know how upsetting it can be to start early. Sometimes my cycle is up to 3 or 4 days off. The only positive is that you are that much closer to ovulating and trying again. Although I know it's hard to be happy right now. Big hugs sent your way!!! 

Thank you Muffin for altering my pic! It shows good like that! I can't wait to take another test tomorrow! Fx it's darker! 

Ashley, I really thought I saw something on those last two! Fx!!!


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> I feel like I have missed so much! It was mine and my DH's 9th anniversary today. He took the afternoon off, we had my sister keep the kids, and we played hookie all afternoon. It was so nice. Ate out, saw a movie, and bought new towels. Lol. Fun day!
> 
> 5 stars- I am soooo sorry! I know how upsetting it can be to start early. Sometimes my cycle is up to 3 or 4 days off. The only positive is that you are that much closer to ovulating and trying again. Although I know it's hard to be happy right now. Big hugs sent your way!!!
> 
> Thank you Muffin for altering my pic! It shows good like that! I can't wait to take another test tomorrow! Fx it's darker!
> 
> Ashley, I really thought I saw something on those last two! Fx!!!

Thank you! I'm going to probably test again in the morning to see if anything happens overnight but Im not holding out much hope


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies for the bday wishes :hugs: I had a really nice day. 

5stars noooo that darn :witch: ! Ugh I am so sorry to hear :(. I hope you can get some insight from your dr. Starting two days early is just mean!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

There is always hope!!! Don't stress. Can't wait to see tomorrow's pic!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww 5stars :( keep your head up lovely I'm sorry ...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley my cramping was soooo bad.. girl I thought af was any time!! It happened every pregnancy, I would run to the bathroom, and nothing.. so maybe it's good!! ;)


----------



## jessalex

Oh no 5 stars!! I really feel for your pain and disappointment!! So gutting when the witch shows - but even worse if you're not expecting it!!! Hope doc is helpful :flower:


----------



## jessalex

Congrats tiebreaker!! That line looks pretty darn good to me!!

Ashley - fingers crossed you get a clear, definite bfp!! Those faint lines can be frustrating!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tiebreaker- did you test this morning? So anxious and excited for you. Also, your anniversary day sounds awesome. Hopefully you'll get a great anniversary gift this morning :)

Ashley- how about you. How'd your test go?

5star- i hope your dr gives you some insight

Disney- so glad you had a great birthday


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies you guys are so sweet.....To wake up to so many msgs from you guys made me tear up....Im still a little down but I know my time will come at the right time....I was always told that just b/c something is delayed doesn't mean it's denied....I will get my love child very soon...again thanks for all the love and support and I hope that you ladies with the BFP will stick around to encourage us who are still trying.....BIG :hugs:


----------



## Pato

5stars honey I'm so sorry. I know how frustrating seeing AF can be but coming early....o man...:nope:
I especially felt it too bc I was so sure last month I would get a BFP....AF was two days late and I had a whole bunch of symptoms and everything....then my temps collapsed the Saturday morning and I ran to the bathroom with AF literally running out in the toilet. I was gutted. I never bothered to test but the cramps I had and the 'passed out tissue' (TMI ALERT), I truly felt like I miscarried or something. My LP is really short so maybe the bean didn't make it on time to implant b4 the lining started to breakdown...IDK:shrug:
Do you have a short LP too 5stars????


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Ashley that could be a good thing !!!
> 
> 5 stars I'm so sorry, sometimes our cycles can be crazy and be a bit shorter than normal .. maybe you can talk to your dr?
> 
> Yes im calling to see if I can talk to her but when I was there for my pap in May she said it could take up to a year b/c I was on bc for over 6 years :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How long was your luteal phase? I'm in the same boat! I was on bc for 11 years though. My cycles are still a bit short but fairly regular. I was able to conceive once so there's definitely a chance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Forgive me for asking but how do you figure out the luteal phase....I think I know but remind me! But since being off bc my cycles have been on average 25-27 days with two months of only 24 days, which was this month and March!Click to expand...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5stars honey I'm so sorry. I know how frustrating seeing AF can be but coming early....o man...:nope:
> I especially felt it too bc I was so sure last month I would get a BFP....AF was two days late and I had a whole bunch of symptoms and everything....then my temps collapsed the Saturday morning and I ran to the bathroom with AF literally running out in the toilet. I was gutted. I never bothered to test but the cramps I had and the 'passed out tissue' (TMI ALERT), I truly felt like I miscarried or something. My LP is really short so maybe the bean didn't make it on time to implant b4 the lining started to breakdown...IDK:shrug:
> Do you have a short LP too 5stars????

Thanks :hugs: can you explain to me how to figure out the LP :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Lp is thr time between ovulation and your af


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> Lp is thr time between ovulation and your af

I ovulated on the 20th according to my calendars but I think I may have ovulated the 21st so anywhere from 13-14 LP


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- that is a good lp so you have that going for you. :hugs: I will be here for a long time


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- that is a good lp so you have that going for you. :hugs: I will be here for a long time

Awwwww :cry: thank you and trust me when I say I really need you ladies support...No one else that's not trying understands the pain so please stick around for as long as possible or until we all get our BFP :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well I took another test today. I was really hoping it would be darker. It seems like it's about the same or maybe even lighter. I know it took awhile before my tests darkened up with my son, but I hope everything is ok. I do not want to have another miscarriage. :nope:

Top is todays. Bottom is yesterday's.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So worried! I might ask my dr for a blood test.


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- I'd go ahead and call to ask for a blood test. Explain you're having faint positives but due to previous miscarriage you want to be 100% sure
:hugs: GL!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I think I will. She did the quantitative tests with my son to check that the numbers were doubling right so I am sure she would do it again. I have an amazing OB! Just want this little bean to stick sooo bad!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

I have a question ladies!!!! Do you guys count the day ur cycle starts until the day it starts again or do you count the day it stops as the last day to count how many in between ur cycle. example if my cycle started May 10th and started back June 3rd is that 24 or 25 days...everyone please chime in! So my calendar says this is 24 between cycles because they stopped counting the day before it starts again but I count 25 b/c I count until the day it started back...Am I counting wrong? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Dont count the day it started back, the day it starts back is day 1, also how are you tracking ovulation?


----------



## FLArmyWife

24. Every when you sign up for apps it's from the 1st day of your period to the day before you're next one starts.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 24. Every when you sign up for apps it's from the 1st day of your period to the day before you're next one starts.

Ok thanks ladies....yes the apps are tracking correct just wanted to make sure and yes it tracks ovulation dates too but when my cycle is off by two days the ovulation dates are off from last cycle....last cycle I was 26 day cycle and it had me ovulating on May 22nd but my opk's were putting me to O on the 20-21st....so this is why I use OPK's and start testing a little early...you ladies are awesome!!!!:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- I highly suggest temping. It gives you so much insight.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes 5 stars- lp starts the day after you ovulate - the day before your next cycle starts. So if you O on say 10th and your next cycle starts 23rd. .. your lp would be 12 days.
Tiebreaker- it looks darker to me love!! And also fmu never worked well for me, that's all my test have ever done , but it was faint yesterday so it takes a few days to climb up there, bet if you take a frer digi. It'll show today..for sure tomorrow, but try not to stress I know you have good reason to but it's no good for you &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- I highly suggest temping. It gives you so much insight.

Im clueless when it comes to tempting....can you give me a brief explanation...tried it once and was so confused lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

yep. first thing in the morning, before you even get out of bed, you take your temp. I kept mine on the nightstand so when I woke up I grabbed the thermometer and took my temp. you'll typically see a temp drop when you O and then it'll rise and stay high through most of you lp. You can sometimes see a temp drop to indicate implantation. It CAN (but not guaranteed) to give you an insight to AF coming too. For me, if at 13dpo my temp plummeted I knew AF would be showing up in a day or so.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FF (fertility friend) is a great app that helps when you're temping. I'll send you the links to the "lessons" you can get on FF that talk about 'Charting your way to conception'.

Granted temping isn't for everyone but can be very helpful. I temped orally but if you're comfortable temping vaginally they give you a more clear temp reading. 

The trick with temping is you need to have at least 3 hours uninterrupted sleep and temp at the same time each morning(not down to the minute but within like 15 to 20 minutes)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks muffinbabes! I am trying not to stress. I feel fine, no spotting except what I am counting as implantation that happened Sunday and Monday. I am having pulling/achy cramps that are very mild, nothing like the horrible AF style cramps I got when I miscarried so I am trying not to stress. On a positive note, according to my last period (May 10th) I am due February 14!!!! Really hoping I get my little love child. &#128149;


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> yep. first thing in the morning, before you even get out of bed, you take your temp. I kept mine on the nightstand so when I woke up I grabbed the thermometer and took my temp. you'll typically see a temp drop when you O and then it'll rise and stay high through most of you lp. You can sometimes see a temp drop to indicate implantation. It CAN (but not guaranteed) to give you an insight to AF coming too. For me, if at 13dpo my temp plummeted I knew AF would be showing up in a day or so.

Ok so should I start now since my cycle is on...Do I need at least x amounts of hrs of sleep and do I get up out of bed to take it, sit up in bed, or just lay down???? How do I track it on this thread? sorry so many crazy questions


----------



## 5starsplus1

I just called my Dr's office and I spoke with one of the nurses about possibly starting clomid....I have an appt tomorrow...have you ladies ever tried it and what was the outcome?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I did 3 cycles of clomid. cycle 3 did the charm. 

I didn't have many side effects but I do know some girls that had terrible side effects with it. 

The jist is you take a pill CD 5-9 then around CD 14 they'll do an ultrasound to make sure there is a mature follicle. If it still needs a little growing, they'll reschedule you for a few days later to check it. If it is mature they'll give you a shot of HCG to induce ovulation. My DR then would instruct us to DTD that day, the next day, and 2 days after that. Then on day 21 they check your progesterone levels to make sure you 1) did indeed ovulate and 2) if your progesterone is hinting at pregnancy


----------



## FLArmyWife

I will say though, you will not be able to get a true bfp until the HCG trigger shot is out of your system. I personally had ordered a large about of ICs so I tested out the trigger shot so I could see the line diminish and figure out when it was out of my system. for me it took about 10-12 days which meant that I couldn't get a true bfp until 12+dpo. I can post a picture of my progression tests


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> I did 3 cycles of clomid. cycle 3 did the charm.
> 
> I didn't have many side effects but I do know some girls that had terrible side effects with it.
> 
> The jist is you take a pill CD 5-9 then around CD 14 they'll do an ultrasound to make sure there is a mature follicle. If it still needs a little growing, they'll reschedule you for a few days later to check it. If it is mature they'll give you a shot of HCG to induce ovulation. My DR then would instruct us to DTD that day, the next day, and 2 days after that. Then on day 21 they check your progesterone levels to make sure you 1) did indeed ovulate and 2) if your progesterone is hinting at pregnancy

Ok great hopefully she thinks this is a good choice for me...I mean I know I can have have kids,I just think im a little stressed these days and i really need to calm down....Im so thankful that I have a relationship with the ladies at the Dr's office and they were able to get me right in...


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> I will say though, you will not be able to get a true bfp until the HCG trigger shot is out of your system. I personally had ordered a large about of ICs so I tested out the trigger shot so I could see the line diminish and figure out when it was out of my system. for me it took about 10-12 days which meant that I couldn't get a true bfp until 12+dpo. I can post a picture of my progression tests

Yes post pics but knowing me I would just wait to test until I pissed my period anyways b/c I would probably get excited for no reason lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok so I started testing the day after I got my HCG trigger shot. you can see each day it slowly gets lighter as it works its way out of my system. Then you can see I had a few days of complete negatives, before a big blaring positive again.
dpts is days past trigger shot

I completely understand being excited for no reason. Last cycle (cycle 2 on clomid) I tested around 13dpo and everyone kept saying they saw a light line. I thought for sure it must be positive because I didn't realize the trigger shot could stay in my system for up to 14 days. To say the least I was extra heartbroken when I had a temp drop and AF came.
 



Attached Files:







20150604_085815.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> ok so I started testing the day after I got my HCG trigger shot. you can see each day it slowly gets lighter as it works its way out of my system. Then you can see I had a few days of complete negatives, before a big blaring positive again.
> dpts is days past trigger shot
> 
> I completely understand being excited for no reason. Last cycle (cycle 2 on clomid) I tested around 13dpo and everyone kept saying they saw a light line. I thought for sure it must be positive because I didn't realize the trigger shot could stay in my system for up to 14 days. To say the least I was extra heartbroken when I had a temp drop and AF came.

Ok you have been so helpful :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Update: I get to go to the Dr at 11:15 today :yipee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay hope it is filled with good news.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## ashleyg

Not even a hint at a positive
 



Attached Files:







out.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## 5starsplus1

:cry::cry::cry: was called while I was driving to the Dr's office and my appt. has bn moved until Tuesday :growlmad: I need to see another Dr and his next appt isn't until Tuesday....smh so hurt, this has bn an aweful day so far...back pains, stomach pains and now this...where is the restart button :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Not even a hint at a positive

Sorry Ashley, how many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

I dont even know. I had such a long surge that I was getting positives for like a week. I'm thinking I'm 13 or 14dpo. AF is due anytime from Saturday on


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Not even a hint at a positive

:( :hugs:


5starsplus1 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: was called while I was driving to the Dr's office and my appt. has bn moved until Tuesday :growlmad: I need to see another Dr and his next appt isn't until Tuesday....smh so hurt, this has bn an aweful day so far...back pains, stomach pains and now this...where is the restart button :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Well I've talked myself into testing on Saturday instead of Sunday. I am just too antsy. I've got my guard up so high with this cycle though, that I am skeptical with every little "symptom" I might have. The only one that is standing out to me is sore nipples, and yesterday I was having a bit of shooting pain in my boobs. I usually don't get sore boobs until the day before, or the day of AF (and she's not due until next Tues/Wed.) But other than that, nothing. Sooo Saturday, please hurry up thx.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hugs to you both (5stars and ashley)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww ashley I'm sorry :( I know this is irritating. . But it's cycle 1 for you love keep your head up, as soon as most stop trying so hard is when it happens (yes I tell myself the same thing) and yes you all will be telling me this again soon 2 dpo and counting lol hehehe .. so stay positive ashley!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn I miss you .. how r you ? &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Is there even a chance that I could still end up getting a positive test this cycle? 

No sign of AF today...only had the cramps and backache yesterday but I feel find today...AF due form Saturday on but I'm still a little big irregular so not sure of the exact date I'm supposed to get it.


----------



## pinkpassion

There's always a chance ashley !!! You may have implanted yesterday which means you could get a positive tomorrow or the next day!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes of coarse theirs a chance maybe those cramps were implantation ; ) I'd wait and test a couple of days after the cramps (or ib) that way either af will show or you can get your bfp


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 5stars- that is a good lp so you have that going for you. :hugs: I will be here for a long time
> 
> Awwwww :cry: thank you and trust me when I say I really need you ladies support...No one else that's not trying understands the pain so please stick around for as long as possible or until we all get our BFP :hugs:Click to expand...

Girl we gonna all be here for you:hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay ladies I have a question!!!
I was rereading my other thread and looking back at my positive OPKs...I got a Positive OPK AND Digi on May 21....but I got my *darkest* positive test strip (like test line was waaaaay darker than the control) on May 24 and 25. Then I think the test was negative the next day...Would you go off of the digi or the test strip on May 25? If I go off the strip I'd be about 10/11 DPO today...


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Lp is thr time between ovulation and your af
> 
> I ovulated on the 20th according to my calendars but I think I may have ovulated the 21st so anywhere from 13-14 LPClick to expand...

Those are pretty good numbers....lots of time for implantation honey


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I hope those were implantation cramps. They were sooo strong though.


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> I have a question ladies!!!! Do you guys count the day ur cycle starts until the day it starts again or do you count the day it stops as the last day to count how many in between ur cycle. example if my cycle started May 10th and started back June 3rd is that 24 or 25 days...everyone please chime in! So my calendar says this is 24 between cycles because they stopped counting the day before it starts again but I count 25 b/c I count until the day it started back...Am I counting wrong? PLEASE HELP!!!

You know....that's a pretty good question bc I have a "26" day cycle so if I start on the say June 1st my period would start again on June 26th like clockwork. So wait a minute....I got a "25" day cycle???? Aww man now I'm confused:dohh:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 5stars- that is a good lp so you have that going for you. :hugs: I will be here for a long time
> 
> Awwwww :cry: thank you and trust me when I say I really need you ladies support...No one else that's not trying understands the pain so please stick around for as long as possible or until we all get our BFP :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Girl we gonna all be here for you:hugs:Click to expand...

you all are the best....glad I found this thread :hugs:


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> 24. Every when you sign up for apps it's from the 1st day of your period to the day before you're next one starts.

Ahhhhhh.....oookaaaayyyy. So then I have a 25 day cycle then....I usually start spotting on day 25 and have a full on AF on day 26 which is actually CD1....Zoinks!!!! I think I got it....Thanks


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies!!!! Do you guys count the day ur cycle starts until the day it starts again or do you count the day it stops as the last day to count how many in between ur cycle. example if my cycle started May 10th and started back June 3rd is that 24 or 25 days...everyone please chime in! So my calendar says this is 24 between cycles because they stopped counting the day before it starts again but I count 25 b/c I count until the day it started back...Am I counting wrong? PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> You know....that's a pretty good question bc I have a "26" day cycle so if I start on the say June 1st my period would start again on June 26th like clockwork. So wait a minute....I got a "25" day cycle???? Aww man now I'm confused:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes it was very confusing and I use to always wonder why it seemed like I started a day early but nope my calendar online is exactly to the point....so yea you may have a 25 day cycle hun...but mine just needs to stay the same every month and stop jumping all around lol...whenever you get some time go check out ovulation Calculator Fertility Calendar Predictor


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Yes 5 stars- lp starts the day after you ovulate - the day before your next cycle starts. So if you O on say 10th and your next cycle starts 23rd. .. your lp would be 12 days.

But wait a minute..... The OPK showed me ovulating on CD18 when I got pregnant with my daughter with what I then thought was a 26 day cycle giving me an LP of 8 days....now that I understand that my cycle is 25 days instead....how am I gonna conceive with a 7 day LP if I ovulate that late:cry: I do my temps but :shrug: now IDK


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Yes 5 stars- lp starts the day after you ovulate - the day before your next cycle starts. So if you O on say 10th and your next cycle starts 23rd. .. your lp would be 12 days.
> 
> But wait a minute..... The OPK showed me ovulating on CD18 when I got pregnant with my daughter with what I then thought was a 26 day cycle giving me an LP of 8 days....now that I understand that my cycle is 25 days instead....how am I gonna conceive with a 7 day LP if I ovulate that late:cry: I do my temps but :shrug: now IDKClick to expand...

I don't have a clue...maybe you can talk with your dr, that's why I made an appt and hopefully I can get the clomid on next week


----------



## pinkpassion

I would also recommend a super b complex! I increased my lp from 7 days to 10 days the first cycle taking it , then 12 days the next cycle , then pregnant the next cycle


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I would go by the first pos opk you got 21st) I don't even test after my first , I have though and they just get darker for a day or 2 then go back but I personally always O day after my first pos. Opk I test 2-3 times a day nearing O


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato I think lp can change every cycle and when you concieve, that particular month you just maybe we're going to have a longer cycle &#9825;.. i did that with my 1 year old.. pos opk on day 24.. yes 24, then o day 25 of what was normally that past year a 28 to 29 day cycles.. so obviously If I wouldn't had concieved that cycle it would have been just a linger cycle out of the blue.. make sense?


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies I have a question!!!
> I was rereading my other thread and looking back at my positive OPKs...I got a Positive OPK AND Digi on May 21....but I got my *darkest* positive test strip (like test line was waaaaay darker than the control) on May 24 and 25. Then I think the test was negative the next day...Would you go off of the digi or the test strip on May 25? If I go off the strip I'd be about 10/11 DPO today...

Hard to say. If you want to go by the book you would need to go off the first positive.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies I have a question!!!
> I was rereading my other thread and looking back at my positive OPKs...I got a Positive OPK AND Digi on May 21....but I got my *darkest* positive test strip (like test line was waaaaay darker than the control) on May 24 and 25. Then I think the test was negative the next day...Would you go off of the digi or the test strip on May 25? If I go off the strip I'd be about 10/11 DPO today...

I don't know much about opks so i'm sorry i'm no help there





Pato said:


> But wait a minute..... The OPK showed me ovulating on CD18 when I got pregnant with my daughter with what I then thought was a 26 day cycle giving me an LP of 8 days....now that I understand that my cycle is 25 days instead....how am I gonna conceive with a 7 day LP if I ovulate that late:cry: I do my temps but :shrug: now IDK

Pato, I think muffin gave a great possibility as to why. Also, you're body may just happen to implant faster than others which helps you out some. If you're worried about it, mention it to your doctor.



pinkpassion said:


> I would also recommend a super b complex! I increased my lp from 7 days to 10 days the first cycle taking it , then 12 days the next cycle , then pregnant the next cycle

Yes! strongly recommend a B complex. helps with so many things


----------



## muffinbabes4

I recommend vitamin b as well it made my lp go from 9-11 so far ... I'm also bf but still it helped


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so here are the two tests. They say to count 1dpo after the first negative you get. At least thats what I've read and have had other ladies tell me to do. The only negative I got was after May 25..

May 21 and then May 25.
 



Attached Files:







pos1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9









pos2.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley-- I've read a lot of different things! It's confusing. For example, my OPK instructions say to stop testing after your first positive. I kept testing for a few days after though. Yet these instructions also say to use FMU, which a lot of people say to not do. Any particular days during the surge that you had EWCM or O pains? That can help pinpoint the exact day as well. I know I'm not much help :shrug:.

I say go with your gut :)


----------



## ashleyg

I dont know where my gut is either haha. It is so confusing. Cause like I said if I go by my first negative, then my TRUE positive would have been on the 25th...I guess it could explain the cramping yesterday as implantation? It makes sense


----------



## Disneymom1129

True! FX


----------



## ashleyg

:wohoo:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Fx ashley hopefully !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley- I think that's the digi directions to count 1 dpo after the first neg. Test...... wondfo and others are (as far as I've read) you test till you get your 1st positive then you will usually Ovulate 24 to 48 hours after your first pos.... i think digi is different.. i don't know though


----------



## muffinbabes4

As far as I know your not supposed to use fmu on a opk because lh is a hormone that runs through your body and it gets in urine more when you wake up qnd start moving around (as in 2nd morning urine is better) so you can get a false negative by using fmu on an opk if what I understand is correct... :)


----------



## ashleyg

I don't know either :/ everything is conflicting lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

I usually test twice a day...once with fmu and after a 4 hr hold in the afternoon I will test at 5pm....usually they give me close to the same results....


----------



## muffinbabes4

It makes sense to me that your first pos. Is the lh surge and yes it increases after but mine is always accurate after first pos. As in I O 24 hours later.. If I waited till I had a neg opk on a wondfo or even waited to the next day when it darkens it's most.. I'd miss O all together and ugh!!! Lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mee to 5stars...


----------



## muffinbabes4

We all just bd everyday all month and we will surely catch it!! Lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> We all just bd everyday all month and we will surely catch it!! Lol

We would be tooooo tired to even symptom spot hahahaha


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ladies...So I have a question ... i was able to bd this cycle 3 days 2 days and 1 day (night actually) before O.. didn't get to O day..ugh... any bfp do anything similar and miss bd on O day? ( I mean i know sperm can live a few days and all that) just wondering if anyone missed bd on O day this month and still got bfp :) thanks!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahah 5stars !! Very true!!


----------



## ashleyg

We dtd like everyday that week lol. Maybe once or twice we didn't but pretty much it was covered...so I'm hoping it's just taking a while to show up on a test? Idk though...it feels like I should have a positive by now! But still not feeling like AF is coming


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sounds like you covered it then ha I wish I could have every day lol..I'm still hopeful though for both of us &#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Girl this waiting is making me nuts


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin and ashley- FX for you both. and lots of :dust:

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww thanks flarmy &#9825;&#9825;it feels like 100 yrs till I can test I'm only 2dpo trying not to out the days ;) hope your feeling gooood!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Do you have anything to help distract you muffin? like upcoming trips, or projects (even just around the house), or maybe even work stuff?

i've not been feeling that well today. I can't put my finger on it, it's not something specific like fatigue or MS, but just an overall not feeling good. I keep going from cold (literally shivering even though the thermostat was reading 76) to being so hot I thought I was going to pass out. I had a burger for lunch and it appears the baby does not like either the mayo or the onion, or both, because after I ate it my stomach started to bother me. But I've just had an overall not well feeling.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww I'm sorry your not feeling well :( I had to wear those nausea wrist bands till I was 17 wks pregnant and kept a chewable baby benedryl in my cheek (helps with nausea as well) or I was hospitalized lol ... terrible like crawl on the floor to get where I needed to go day and night for 17 weeks ... awful and yes wanna do it again hehehe ... but my point the baby benedryl helps I would quarter it and suck on it ... 
As far as distraction. .. girl I home school 3 kids... run our land development business from home, and am in the middle of a house closing while taking care of rental properties, and STILL can't keep myself busy enough to stay off my calendar on my phone.. I think I must be crazy!! Not to mention my sister is getting married July 3rd.. so I'm planning her wedding (helping) it's in ky... and have a vacation coming up July 17th .. oh did I mention I have a 1 year old also !? Haha yes I do .. ;) oh forgot my bday is June 28th and anniversary is June 24th.. never ends .. haha!


----------



## muffinbabes4

This baby stuff just SUCKS me right in!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe. sounds like you're so used to multitasking you've just happened to throw in the TTCing craze right into the mix lol. 
I can't take benadryl, at least not most of them. Lots of them have artifical and natural cherry flavoring, and I'm allergic to cherries. For now I think I'll be ok but we'll see how it progresses.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Anyone else enjoy memes?? Thought I'd post some to help the time pass by :coffee: :D

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ninVQYfA-4M/UXhYvWFF1wI/AAAAAAAAALg/kmS42izf5tg/s1600/hide.jpg

https://www.quickmeme.com/img/52/5298187b31f542d35d3f28299256dfcd13e95565401df181fe7816ed0ac03941.jpg



https://imageserve.babycenter.com/24/000/193/LstKeV5Z6kkGVb6y5zZ4CYvnLiFGiUod_lg.jpg

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/8/000/193/iqygbwi904beLooYVK9w6AEReaeA1MZK_lg.jpg

https://ugc-01.cafemomstatic.com/gen/constrain/500/500/80/2013/10/13/22/3p/u7/poi4zxjrqc207v6.jpg?imageId=25917124


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol that's awesome Disney


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg!!!!! :rofl: I just died laughing!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry you're not feeling well, FLArmyWife :(. Sounds like a bit of MS to me. I never had any with my first (just a tiny bit of nausea for like a week), so I'm not much help with remedies. Either way I hope you start feeling better :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. I am feeling a bit better now, i think it was the mayo and onion on the burger.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy... I think we are feeling the same way, just blah... nauseous and tired too!! I took a clear blue with weeks estimator and a frer today with super diluted pee on a 30 minute hold and got a dark line on frer and 2-3 cb digi.. I plan to take one in am with fmu just to see if it changes any, and I'm only testing because I'm crazy and I am a worry wart and for some reason this relaxes me !! Anyway...
I also made my dd shirt today for the reveal next weekend at her bday party !!! This is how we plan on telling :
Right before we do the smash cake while everyone is around I'll say "oh, I'd better put a different shirt on her so she doesn't dirty her outfit !" Then I'll put her reveal shirt on with another shirt on over it. Then I'll put her in her chair in front of everyone and then I'll have dh say something about not liking her shirt and wanting a different one on her since we'll be taking pictures. And I'll take the top shirt off and reveal the real one and just stand back and wait on the reaction ... all the while filming lol...
 



Attached Files:







20150604_170652-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6









20150604_172039-1-1.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds like a super cute reveal pink


----------



## .hopeful.one.

muffinbabes4 said:


> We all just bd everyday all month and we will surely catch it!! Lol

This is too funny and was literally my strategy this month! I was so determined. We did two days, skipped one then 11 in a row, skipped one and two more just for luck haha it didn't do me any good! This time around we're sticking to every other day from day 8 till day 20. It'll be less tiring but still hopefully be plenty to catch it! 

Also (big news here) I have thrown away my thermometer! It's too stressful for me. My charts are always beautiful and get my hopes up. They're often triphasic and my temp doesn't drop till two or three days after AF arrives which messes with my mind. I'm a bit worried about not tracking my lp length though because I know it's always been short.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy... I think we are feeling the same way, just blah... nauseous and tired too!! I took a clear blue with weeks estimator and a frer today with super diluted pee on a 30 minute hold and got a dark line on frer and 2-3 cb digi.. I plan to take one in am with fmu just to see if it changes any, and I'm only testing because I'm crazy and I am a worry wart and for some reason this relaxes me !! Anyway...
> I also made my dd shirt today for the reveal next weekend at her bday party !!! This is how we plan on telling :
> Right before we do the smash cake while everyone is around I'll say "oh, I'd better put a different shirt on her so she doesn't dirty her outfit !" Then I'll put her reveal shirt on with another shirt on over it. Then I'll put her in her chair in front of everyone and then I'll have dh say something about not liking her shirt and wanting a different one on her since we'll be taking pictures. And I'll take the top shirt off and reveal the real one and just stand back and wait on the reaction ... all the while filming lol...

Cute!! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

My dr has always said that every day is not good because the sperm becomes dilluted because it doesnt have time to build up. He recommends every other day

Im Sorry temping caused you so much stress. I fou d temping to be helpful but everyone's body is different. Hopefukky this will cause less stress allowing you to get a bfp


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> We all just bd everyday all month and we will surely catch it!! Lol
> 
> This is too funny and was literally my strategy this month! I was so determined. We did two days, skipped one then 11 in a row, skipped one and two more just for luck haha it didn't do me any good! This time around we're sticking to every other day from day 8 till day 20. It'll be less tiring but still hopefully be plenty to catch it!
> 
> Also (big news here) I have thrown away my thermometer! It's too stressful for me. My charts are always beautiful and get my hopes up. They're often triphasic and my temp doesn't drop till two or three days after AF arrives which messes with my mind. I'm a bit worried about not tracking my lp length though because I know it's always been short.Click to expand...

This is the exact reason why I haven't bothered temping. I just know it would stress me out lol.


----------



## 5starsplus1

hahahaha Disney you made my day :wohoo:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy... I think we are feeling the same way, just blah... nauseous and tired too!! I took a clear blue with weeks estimator and a frer today with super diluted pee on a 30 minute hold and got a dark line on frer and 2-3 cb digi.. I plan to take one in am with fmu just to see if it changes any, and I'm only testing because I'm crazy and I am a worry wart and for some reason this relaxes me !! Anyway...
> I also made my dd shirt today for the reveal next weekend at her bday party !!! This is how we plan on telling :
> Right before we do the smash cake while everyone is around I'll say "oh, I'd better put a different shirt on her so she doesn't dirty her outfit !" Then I'll put her reveal shirt on with another shirt on over it. Then I'll put her in her chair in front of everyone and then I'll have dh say something about not liking her shirt and wanting a different one on her since we'll be taking pictures. And I'll take the top shirt off and reveal the real one and just stand back and wait on the reaction ... all the while filming lol...

Beyond perfect!! :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such a cute reveal! I hope you upload the video!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So question for you guys. I am out of frer tests to check my line progression. I do have one frer gold digital, one dollar general test cassette, and one answer test strip that came with my opk. Which one should I take tomorrow? The dollar general ones came up negative 10dpo when I got my bfp on frer. I will be 12 dpo tomorrow and one day from AF due date. I would just hate to see a negative after the faint positives on the frers.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am fairly sure my hcg is going up. I just started having achy breasts today.


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> So question for you guys. I am out of frer tests to check my line progression. I do have one frer gold digital, one dollar general test cassette, and one answer test strip that came with my opk. Which one should I take tomorrow? The dollar general ones came up negative 10dpo when I got my bfp on frer. I will be 12 dpo tomorrow and one day from AF due date. I would just hate to see a negative after the faint positives on the frers.

I vote digital :thumbup:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks! I was thinking about using the digital.


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck tiebreaker!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck tiebreaker !!! I would personally go for yhe dollar store if that was negative two days ago and you get a positive today that's wonderful and then I'd save the digi for day of af, but everyone is different !!!!

Yes I'll definitely upload the video!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anxious to see whichever test you took this morning tiebreaker!


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Yes it was very confusing and I use to always wonder why it seemed like I started a day early but nope my calendar online is exactly to the point....so yea you may have a 25 day cycle hun...but mine just needs to stay the same every month and stop jumping all around lol...whenever you get some time go check out ovulation Calculator Fertility Calendar Predictor

Hi Thanks. I checked it out and according to it I would have O'd on Wednesday or Thursday if it was late. I did have some of what I call O pain on Wednesday night but my temps didn't change yesterday so I figured I O'd yesterday instead. I do think that was the case bc I had a temp spike today so I guess I'm in the TWW now. Did quite a bit of BD'ing since Monday so hope something catches. Good news is this means I have a decent LP this month as AF is due on the 17th:happydance:. Will be sucking down lots of red raspberry leaf tea and chasteberry:haha: ....:dust: for everybody


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL and FX Pato


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> I would also recommend a super b complex! I increased my lp from 7 days to 10 days the first cycle taking it , then 12 days the next cycle , then pregnant the next cycle

Yeah thanks. I started taking that this cycle too along with the red raspberry leaf tea and the chasteberry tea....hoping something sticks with all the BD DH has been getting:haha: Yesterday he looked at me and said..."so are we getting a boy or a girl?" :haha:


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pato I think lp can change every cycle and when you concieve, that particular month you just maybe we're going to have a longer cycle &#9825;.. i did that with my 1 year old.. pos opk on day 24.. yes 24, then o day 25 of what was normally that past year a 28 to 29 day cycles.. so obviously If I wouldn't had concieved that cycle it would have been just a linger cycle out of the blue.. make sense?

:thumbup:Yup it does.....and there I was thinking I O late every cycle:dohh::haha:...thanks hon, you gals are awesome


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it was very confusing and I use to always wonder why it seemed like I started a day early but nope my calendar online is exactly to the point....so yea you may have a 25 day cycle hun...but mine just needs to stay the same every month and stop jumping all around lol...whenever you get some time go check out ovulation Calculator Fertility Calendar Predictor
> 
> Hi Thanks. I checked it out and according to it I would have O'd on Wednesday or Thursday if it was late. I did have some of what I call O pain on Wednesday night but my temps didn't change yesterday so I figured I O'd yesterday instead. I do think that was the case bc I had a temp spike today so I guess I'm in the TWW now. Did quite a bit of BD'ing since Monday so hope something catches. Good news is this means I have a decent LP this month as AF is due on the 17th:happydance:. Will be sucking down lots of red raspberry leaf tea and chasteberry:haha: ....:dust: for everybodyClick to expand...

Im glad it was helpful...I also use organic raspberry kleaf tea and I take Vitex which has chaste berry extract of 225 mg...bn taking it for about 2 or 3 cycles now but I stop taking vitex everytime im in the tww for some odd reason lol :shrug:


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> We all just bd everyday all month and we will surely catch it!! Lol

Well I started on CD8 and missed only 1 day...Tuesday.....but twice on Wednesday to make up for it:haha:....:winkwink:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well I decided to take the dollar store test and save the digital. It seems that the test was faulty though. It has a dark pink smear across the bottom of it. It seems like there is a light positive under it but it's hard to tell. It's like the test line is bent across the bottom or something. Don't know if I should just disregard the test entirely. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww I'm sorry your not feeling well :( I had to wear those nausea wrist bands till I was 17 wks pregnant and kept a chewable baby benedryl in my cheek (helps with nausea as well) or I was hospitalized lol ... terrible like crawl on the floor to get where I needed to go day and night for 17 weeks ... awful and yes wanna do it again hehehe ... but my point the baby benedryl helps I would quarter it and suck on it ...
> As far as distraction. .. girl I home school 3 kids... run our land development business from home, and am in the middle of a house closing while taking care of rental properties, and STILL can't keep myself busy enough to stay off my calendar on my phone.. I think I must be crazy!! Not to mention my sister is getting married July 3rd.. so I'm planning her wedding (helping) it's in ky... and have a vacation coming up July 17th .. oh did I mention I have a 1 year old also !? Haha yes I do .. ;) oh forgot my bday is June 28th and anniversary is June 24th.. never ends .. haha!

Awww hell girl....and u still find time to POAS:haha:...dang, hey everybody we all be ttc with superwoman:haha:....you go girl, u r my inspiration


----------



## FLArmyWife

tiebreaker- I say take the digi tomorrow. I can't see anything under the smear but that doesn't mean it isn't there. Since HCG doubles roughly ever 48 hours it should be positive tomorrow after a light frer yesterday. :dust:


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> awe. sounds like you're so used to multitasking you've just happened to throw in the TTCing craze right into the mix lol.
> I can't take benadryl, at least not most of them. Lots of them have artifical and natural cherry flavoring, and I'm allergic to cherries. For now I think I'll be ok but we'll see how it progresses.

Maybe you can try Gravol tabs or Gravomine liquid


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok so I looked at again just now, don't think it had been 10 minutes, and the pink smear is clearing and there is a definite line. So weird. Not sure what to think.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome tiebreaker! I've had a few of my Ic's do that. It's almost like it didn't have enough urine so it take longer for it to distribute over the test. I kinda want you to take the digi now :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah it did seem like there wasn't enough urine. It took forever for the color to move across the strip! Maybe I didn't put enough. I want to take the digital but my husband thinks I am crazy for taking tests everyday. He probably wouldn't like it if I took two a day, especially the most expensive one! Lol. It sure is tempting though. So you would still count this one as positive then?


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh yes I'd still count this as positive! Which tests do you have left now? 1 FRER and 1 digi?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok yay!!!!! No I have a digi and an answer test strip that came with my opks.


----------



## Pato

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok so I looked at again just now, don't think it had been 10 minutes, and the pink smear is clearing and there is a definite line. So weird. Not sure what to think.
> View attachment 873747

OOOooooo the anticipation:happydance:...I kinda want you to use the digi now too....but maybe you should wait for tomomrrow.....it'll be darker then


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Lol. I want to take it real bad, but I must be good! Man, you guys are bad influences! Lol. 

Pato- that's how we were this month. We bd every day during my fertile time (like a week straight) and a bunch the other part of the month.


----------



## FLArmyWife

what is an answer test strip? is it like an IC?

:haha: yes I'm a bad POAS influence because I'm an addict


----------



## pinkpassion

Tiebreaker definitely bfp, I've used those tests before and they tend to sometimes do that ... yay!!! Your digi will definitely work!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I actually don't know what an ic is lol. I bought a box of Answer ovulation test strips. It comes in a box of 20 from walmart. It also comes with one free pregnancy test. It's called an Answer lab strip pregnancy test. I don't know anything about it though. 

Thanks Pink! I think I am going to take the digi tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## FLArmyWife

IC is internet cheapie. It's the HCG strips like I've posted. 
sounds like it is just like an IC. I'd say take that one!


----------



## pinkpassion

Answer brand are made by the same company as frer , they are actually really good tests!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks for an explanation pink

Then yes I definitely say take the Answer strip!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Pink! Ok I will probably take that one next. I will post it when I take it. It might be tomorrow though. Super excited about the positive this morning! Since it was negative two days ago, I think my hcg is rising!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So excited for you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Awesome tiebreaker!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

12 dpo today. My AF date is tomorrow.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tiebreaker!! Yay!! Yes those test have done the same to me..
Pato, you Crack me up lol hehehe yea I think I'm just crazy.. ;) 
Pink- I love those .. haha!! I'm still laughing me and my husband always replay that woman saying that and the guy to its so freaken funny!! 
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, still around lurking, waiting for you all to get your bfps :) pink passion have you got an early scan at all? I got one Monday, nervous!! Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tasha- excited to see your scan results


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ah flarmy you have the same due date too don't you :) 
I don't want to cause any upset posting the picture on here Monday so will post in 1st tri and let you know when iv had it :) il be 2 days shy of 6 weeks. Really hoping for a heartbeat but I know it's not likely that early.. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yeah. :) pink and I had a discussion and realized we all had the same lmp EDD AND O day EDDs. I have a scan next week but on Friday and I also am nervous. Hopefully you get to see/hear the hb

I dont think there would be any upset. This group is all about supoorting each other no matter the stage you're in. We are here for each other through it all.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

How cool is that , all the same :D ohhh I look forward to your pic too (if they let us have one) I think il be having another scan in a few weeks too x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Im sure my DR will give me a photo or at least let me the one of the screen.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey tasha!! Yes I think this groups is very supportive.. agree with flarmy. . Good luck on your scan!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Ah flarmy you have the same due date too don't you :)
> I don't want to cause any upset posting the picture on here Monday so will post in 1st tri and let you know when iv had it :) il be 2 days shy of 6 weeks. Really hoping for a heartbeat but I know it's not likely that early.. Xx

Don't be silly! You're more than welcome to share your scan pic. If anyone here becomes upset then they're in this thread for the wrong reasons.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tasha I'm going to be sad if I don't get to see us pics of your littles! I agree with the others. It's frustrating to be ttc but I'm still incredibly happy for all the ladies who have gotten BFPs and I look forward to updates! :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha...please post your scan. Even if we are waiting for our BFP or had losses we still love to see others positive results. Don't be shy! 

I've been MIA lately girls just now CD13 and still waiting to get a positive OPK but getting EWCM. The chemical has thrown my cycle off a couple days.
Just came back from the GP appointment and had my Pap test because I was due for one. So frickin awkward let me tell you. He fingered me like there was no tomorrow, I feel totally raped of all my dignity haha. But that's how it is for us lady's right? The positve thing is he is counting my chemical as my second miscarriage and referring me to a Gyno. Thank god! A real doctor! I asked for blood work from him but he says the gyno will know more and test more. I think he's washing his hands of me at this point because he's clueless basically. So at least I will see a vagina professional :winkwink:

Did anyone experience weird pains or bladder infection like feelings after a chemical? Tested negative for UTI


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think seeing a better dr will be so beneficial for you corn, GL and hope you catch that egg this cycle.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Tasha...please post your scan. Even if we are waiting for our BFP or had losses we still love to see others positive results. Don't be shy!
> 
> I've been MIA lately girls just now CD13 and still waiting to get a positive OPK but getting EWCM. The chemical has thrown my cycle off a couple days.
> Just came back from the GP appointment and had my Pap test because I was due for one. So frickin awkward let me tell you. He fingered me like there was no tomorrow, I feel totally raped of all my dignity haha. But that's how it is for us lady's right? The positve thing is he is counting my chemical as my second miscarriage and referring me to a Gyno. Thank god! A real doctor! I asked for blood work from him but he says the gyno will know more and test more. I think he's washing his hands of me at this point because he's clueless basically. So at least I will see a vagina professional :winkwink:
> 
> Did anyone experience weird pains or bladder infection like feelings after a chemical? Tested negative for UTI

Yeeesh! Seems like he didn't know what he was doing lol. Well I am super happy for you that you've been referred to a Gyno, and I hope you get some answers so you can get that sticky bean soon :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha, no my scan isn't until June 22 but I think if I call next week they will get me in if I really request it (which i may do on Wednesday ) just as confirmation before announcing it ...
I'm excited for y'all scans !!! Y'all better post pics!!!!! I think it's awesome how we are all the same day...
Woo hoo corn, go catch that eggie!!! I don't know about the feeling you described , I don't remember feeling that during any of my losses...


----------



## 5starsplus1

:yipee: I wanna see all the scans


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies looking at my ovulation calculator fertility calendar predictor I should ovulate next Saturday June 13th and I should expect (or not lol) AF on the June 27th, so that means I can test again in June :yipee: so put me down to test June 29th, two days after the expected witch!!! Im excited b/c hopefully I will have some answers from my Dr and I should be on my 1st cycle of clomid by next week!!! oh and the OH is going to get his swimmers tested on Monday....June is gonna be a great month :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy will you please put me down for June 12 th testing ? Thank you fweetie pie &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes mam. I will add you both as soon as i hop on the computer


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! I'm sorry they roughed you up! Do I need to take the bat to the dr. Office for ya?? Hehe but seriously I hate paps too ugh the violation :(


----------



## Pato

Hey ladies come on...who's gonna be upset....y'all tripping...bring on dem scan pics girl....

O and Flarmy...I'm like 1DPO today with AF due on the 17th. If she don't show up, I'll be testing on June 21st.....


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I called yesterday and made my appointments. They scheduled me to see the nurse mid July and the doctor not till the beginning of august. They didn't schedule a scan at all yet. I got an early one with my first (DS) because I had just had a miscarriage two months before and with my second (DD) because I was spotting. I guess I won't be getting an early one this time! &#128557;&#128553;


----------



## pinkpassion

Tiebreaker, you could always tell them you're having a ton of one sided pain... that might get you an early scan ... ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'll be testing June 20th if ya want to add me again.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's true Pink! Lol. We'll see how desperate I get. I might have to do that!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so...what??????? Came up instantly!
 



Attached Files:







b1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 24









b2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18









b3.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I think I see something on the first two! Is it darker in person?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I don't wanna ruin the moment but I don't trust and hate blue dye girl! Do you have a frer left?


----------



## ashleyg

I dont wanna waste any more FRER's lol! It came up right away... I'm waiting until tomorrow morning to use another FRER


----------



## ashleyg

And its a little darker in person...it's still faint but it has color


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i understand, if it's showing up on blue dye it will on frer .. I'm sorry ugh I've just had bad luck and seen something (a blue line) on every blue dye I've ever taken (atleast 80%). Fx I hope it is a bfp though !! ;) can't wait to see tomorrow's test !!


----------



## ashleyg

I've used blue dye and never had that happen so maybe I'm just lucky? haha. Plus, this is the same box I tested with a week or so ago and it never showed a line so I'm hoping this is it!


----------



## pinkpassion

Fx'd its the start of your bfp!!!!! Can't wait for your morning frer :test:


----------



## ashleyg

Eeeeeeek


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay then maybe that's your bfp!!!! I can't wait !!!!


----------



## ashleyg

We will see tomorrow :D AF is due tomorrow too so FXd that she doesnt show and I see an even darker line!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Fx for you! Hoping you get your bfp tomorrow!!!! Can't wait to see your test!


----------



## Disneymom1129

I see something on the first pic Ashley! Hope you get a BFP on the FRER tomorrow! FX


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! 

So I just looked back through my pictures of the first test I took when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter. 

Top is my daughters test and bottom is todays test :baby:
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm not sure I see anything on either of those ashley lol obviously you were the first time around so hopefully that's good news for this time too. Can't wait to see tomorrow's frer! 

This time around I'm shooting for a June 27th testing date. That's 2 days after AF is due so who knows if I'll actually wait that long.


----------



## busytulip

Aghhh I miss a few days and end up having to read nearly 30 pages!

Tiebreaker~ those are definite BFP's

tasha and anyone else...please don't be shy about posting scan pics! I would be sad if you didn't post and allow us that chance to share in your joy

Disney~ those memes were hilarious!

muffin~you are a lady after my own heart, this baby stuff does just suck you in!

pink~ video of your reveal would be perfect!

corn~ I'm glad you've been referred to a vagina professional :rofl:

ashley~ your POAS addiction cracks me up

Loads of :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here ashley don't know if this helped maybe a little &#9825;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-05-17-49-08.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jessalex

I know how you feel busytulip!! I always feel overwhelmed reading all the posts- every time I go to bed so much happens on here!!
Ashley - I have been reading and looking at all your tests in anticipation!! I really hope those blue dyes were correct and you have your bfp!!
Corn - great to hear you are going to be seen by someone who can give you reassurance or answers moving forward. Maybe this will be your month for a sticky bean and you won't even need to worry??? :thumbup:
Disney - loved the memes, always good to have some humour through all of this!
I would also really like to see those early scan pics, you have all gone through this journey with the ladies on here so it seems natural for us to share in the pregnancy journey ahead :flower::flower:
Tiebreaker - congrats again!!
Pink - love the plan for your reveal, are you going to get that early scan before it?? (I think you said something about that? - eek I could be wrong!)

I'm on cd 15 and waiting for that positive opk!! 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## jessalex

Muffin - you are so amazing at tweeking test pics! How do you do that?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol thanks jessalex &#9825;&#9825; idk I just edit until I get the best lines hehehe.. I'm trying to pass the time lol I'm on 3 dpo!! Ha!


----------



## ashleyg

muffin thank you! I can really see them now :happydance:

Busytulip - Lol I cant help it! It keeps me busy

jessa - thank you so much!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm considering calling next week for an early scan, just haven't decided yet!!


----------



## busytulip

jessa~it's true! and I missed nearly a week of getting on :wacko:

I'm on CD9 and still have about 2 weeks before O. Long cycles buddies you know how it is!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: to all of you waiting for testing and GL on catching that eggy for those waiting to O


----------



## jessalex

Got my positive ovulation test - here we go again!!! GL everyone,
:dust: whatever stage you are at :winkwink:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay! Good luck girl! Go get 'em!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh...I'm so nervous to test tomorrow morning. I've been having low backache all day and I'm worried that it's just AF on her way :( I'm just so convinced I'm not going to see a positive line on the FRER after hearing all the warnings of false positive blue dye tests :/


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> Ugh...I'm so nervous to test tomorrow morning. I've been having low backache all day and I'm worried that it's just AF on her way :( I'm just so convinced I'm not going to see a positive line on the FRER after hearing all the warnings of false positive blue dye tests :/

Stay positive hun. Try not to stress over it. I know it stinks but truth is that it's out of your control. You've had some positive signs and some good looking tests so don't lose hope yet! I've got my fingers crossed that you finally see your BFP in the am :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks hopefulone. I'm trying not to get too stressed about it!


----------



## jessalex

Good luck Ashley!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Waiting for tests ashley!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL jessalex

Anxious to see tiebreaker and ashley's test this morning


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok I took the answer lab strip test this morning. It's pretty light which was surprising to me as I am 13 dpo and due for AF today. I looked up the sensitivity and all I could find was that it is 100 miu. I am not sure if that is right but that would explain why it's a faint positive. Really wishing I had asked for bloodwork just to set my mind at ease. I might take the digital later today if I am still anxious.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Of course as it has set here while I posted, it has gotten much darker, but it's way past the 10 minute mark.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) i see it. congrats. can't wait to see that digi


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It's definitely there tiebreaker! Congratulations :dance:


----------



## ashleyg

I'm crying right now. I dont understand
 



Attached Files:







ocourse.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Ashley! I am so sorry! Are you having AF symtoms?


----------



## ashleyg

No! Only a light backache but I've had that for days now and I never get that so long before AF.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well maybe if you don't start by Monday you can call and ask for a blood test. Did you just get off BC?


----------



## ashleyg

No:/


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Hun! Maybe it's just too early still. I have been having light back pains since the beginning of the week so maybe thats a good sign for you. But don't get too discouraged. It's only your first month trying. It took way less time with my last pregnancy than this one. It's so different every pregnancy. It will happen for you!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: im sorry ashley


----------



## ashleyg

Also dipped these..think I see a shadow maybe?
 



Attached Files:







UvKLWiN.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 21









negative.jpeg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry ashley I don't see anything but I am not good At squinters


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry ashley, it's not over until the witch shows up but I don't think I see anything either. Don't worry hun, it will happen for you.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tiebreaker - those in my experience are not as food as frer.. when my frer showed up the strip were stark white for 2 days then finally the faintest of lines the 3rd day &#9825;
Jessalex - yay go make a baby!!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley :(


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Muffinbabes! Yeah I think they just aren't as sensitive. The line has darkened up so much since it dried. I will post a pic in just a few.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Can wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ok ladies, I caved and took a test this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up since it is blue dye (that's what happens when you send DH to the store to pick one up!) but there's faint line that showed up! What do you guys think? I'm thinking I'm going to go buy a FRER for tomorrow. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it Disney!!!! Yay! Can't wait for tomorrow's test!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see something disney! Can't wait for tomorrow's test. This is a lucky thread!!! I've never seen so many BFPs in one month :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney!! Go get a frer!! I definitely see the faint line, but I HATE blue dyes, I tweeked your pic and the dye looks like it ran evenly down and is thick even in the neg. (And looks like that also in the norm pic) I'd say looks promising!! &#9825;GL FX!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok here is the dried test! Can't believe how dark it is now. I know your not supposed to look after 10 minutes but none of my other tests dried this dark!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tiebreaker !!! It looks amazing !! Now that's a bfp right there I don't care who ya are!! Hehehe &#9825;&#9825; hurray!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ahh thanks ladies!! I just had an inkling to take a test because I woke up with a headache and my boobs have been just soo sore. 

Here's how it looks right now, with a couple edits because I'm obsessing. Blue dye don't fail me now. [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-(2).jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Tiebreaker!! There's no denying that BFP! We've got some good baby dust going around in here! ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey disney heres your test don't know if it made a diff. Because it's a good faint!! &#9825;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-06-12-06-06.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I am super excited!!! Hoping that blue test is right Disney!!! FX!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sorry for posting twice.. here's another disney fx!! Ahhh can't wait till tomorrow!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-06-12-05-31.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you muffin!! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok ashley did my best the frer was tricky
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-06-14-33-28.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_2015-06-06-14-31-18.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin! You're so good at these lol. I can see something on both.


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok here is the dried test! Can't believe how dark it is now. I know your not supposed to look after 10 minutes but none of my other tests dried this dark!!!
> View attachment 874101

congrats :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> Ahh thanks ladies!! I just had an inkling to take a test because I woke up with a headache and my boobs have been just soo sore.
> 
> Here's how it looks right now, with a couple edits because I'm obsessing. Blue dye don't fail me now. [-o&lt;

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

tiebreaker- should I finally add you to the bfp list ? :thumbup: :winkwink:

Disney- looks so promising! excited to see your FRER tomorrow! So much babydust happening.. that's 3 people I follow in 2 days


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yes please, Flarmywife!!!! Eeek! So exciting! I think I'll take my digi tomorrow and I will for sure post a pic! You guys have been so awesome, thank you do much!!!! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Excited to see that digi tomorrow tie!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok ladies so I just wanna say.. I started this on May 9th and in that time we've had 10 bfps! How great


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks!

That is so amazing!!!!


----------



## Pato

Congrats tiebreaker that's a definite bop
Congrats Disney....looking good
Ashley.....fx for you.
How r the new bumps feeling?
Best of luck for all who will be testing soon...


----------



## jessalex

Wow!!! I can't believe all the bfps that are happening! How awesome!!
Tiebreaker - massive congrats, that is a beauty :happydance:
Disney - congratuations!! I have never used a blue dye test so I'm celebrating for you, can't wait to see your next test!!
Ashley - I have got everything crossed for you. Don't give up all hope yet!!
All of you ladies that have got bfps are in for a fun 9 months together, what a cool support group!
GL everyone x


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies.

I'm hoping that if I did implant on Wednesday that it's just still a little early for it to be dark. I've been getting random light cramping, pinches, an off and on backache which I never get before AF. So I'm hoping that it's a good sign and I'll see a positive soon.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks jessalex!!!! I am so happy!

Are you taking a test tomorrow Ashley? If so, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So I officially missed my period today! Even though I already know I am pregnant, I feel like it's some kind of milestone, like it's officially official! Lol. I will be 4 weeks tomorrow! 

I was going to ask you ladies, so according to all of the online due date calculators and my own adding, I would be due Feb 14. When I called and made my appointments they said I am due feb 16. Not that two days matters, just didn't understand why they put my due date at 40 weeks and 2 days. Any ideas? My last period was May 10th.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX that you've got a BFP waiting for you tomorrow Ashley <3. It's so strange how you keep getting faint positives, then nothing.


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> So I officially missed my period today! Even though I already know I am pregnant, I feel like it's some kind of milestone, like it's officially official! Lol. I will be 4 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> I was going to ask you ladies, so according to all of the online due date calculators and my own adding, I would be due Feb 14. When I called and made my appointments they said I am due feb 16. Not that two days matters, just didn't understand why they put my due date at 40 weeks and 2 days. Any ideas? My last period was May 10th.

Hmm it's hard to say! Maybe once you see the actual OB they'll switch it to the correct one, or at least explain the two day difference.


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks jessalex!!!! I am so happy!
> 
> Are you taking a test tomorrow Ashley? If so, I can't wait to see it!

Probably. I'm nervous :/



Disneymom1129 said:


> FX that you've got a BFP waiting for you tomorrow Ashley <3. It's so strange how you keep getting faint positives, then nothing.

Thanks Disney. I know, I dont know what to think. No sign of AF today so thats good. Just a backache...so we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## busytulip

Not sure why that is Tiebreaker :shrug: But I wanted to say congrats on your little 'love' child! :dance:

Disney that's a lovely test, not a fan of blue dyes though so I'm looking forward to your next test!! 

Ashley I still have my FX'd for you!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you busytulip <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thank you!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Good luck Ashley :)

I'm so nervous for tomorrow!


----------



## FLArmyWife

good morning ladies. Looking forward to seeing everyone's tests.

tie- the only hing I can think of is maybe they're going off your O day? I know if you O a little later in your cycle it can change when they make your EDD.

Tasha- so excited to hear how you're scan goes! I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Tried taking my digi today and it's faulty!!!!!! Nothing ever showed up on the screen! Not even the flashing clock!! Sooo sad! It was my last test too!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no :( did you call the company number on the box? they normally refund $ if it is faulty. Anyway you can get another test from the store today?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

No I haven't called but I will. I might go get another or I might just call my dr tomorrow and ask for a blood test to confirm. When I set up my appointments they didn't say anything about blood work so not sure.


----------



## FLArmyWife

hmm.. yeah you could always ask about the blood work just to find out if/when they plan on doing it

in the meantime do you have a dollar store around you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I do. I might go get some cheap tests. How many tests did you take till you stopped taking them?


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol i umm still am taking some :blush: I had about 10 ics still when I found out. i've still got about 7 left and plan to probably just continue randomly testing. helps ease my mind since I have no symptoms


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh that's awesome that you have so many. Yeah I have hardly any symptoms either. A tiny bit of breast tenderness and some mild cramping. I might try to talk my hubby into letting me get some dollar ones. Just want a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust:

Yeah I had bought a 50 count on amazon for about $20 back in April


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's what I should have done! I have probably spent about that much on about 7 tests!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol yeah I found it much more cost effective


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy let's hope you stay "symtom free" morning sickness is the worst! I usually didn't get it full force until 7wks though. My co worker had no symtoms except the sore boobs and occasional cramp and she's 20wks now. But I puked everyday with all my pregnancys for months. Everyone's different hopefully you are one of the "lucky ones" but either way it's worth it. Can't wait to see your first scan!


----------



## FLArmyWife

yes it is worth it but I agree, i secretly hope I'm one of the lucky ones without MS or other symptoms. my bbs aren't even sore anymore


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ya symtomns come and go. Are you getting more early scans due to endometriosis?


----------



## FLArmyWife

idk. I know 1 reason my dr is doing a scan friday is because we move in roughly 20 days and he wants to be as involved as he can since he's been through all the fertility treatments with me


----------



## Disneymom1129

My FRER I took a few mins ago! :bfp: :dance: 

Still only 11DPO so trying not to get TOO excited until the witch is late. But I am just over the moon right now :cloud9:. Stick, baby, stick! :yellow:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 35


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh my gosh!!!! So happy for you Disney! That line looks great! Bump buddy!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> My FRER I took a few mins ago! :bfp: :dance:
> 
> Still only 11DPO so trying not to get TOO excited until the witch is late. But I am just over the moon right now :cloud9:. Stick, baby, stick! :yellow:


Yay!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you. Congratulations!! That's one good looking test.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay Disney and tie breaker congrats!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

AF showed up


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Ashley I am sooo sorry!!! Sending hugs your way! You will get your BFP soon. God has perfect timing.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay Disney!

:( I'm sorry Ashley


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- do you want me to add you to the bfp list or wait?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney!!!!!!!!! Hurray oh my gosh I'm over the moon for you!!!!! Aww how wonderful!! I have tears for u &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley luv I'm so sorry ugh just try to keep your head up and do some distracting things to keep you busy, stock up on opks for the next round and we will be with you till you get your bfp! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies.

What are good OPK strips to use? I feel like the other ones I used were kind of faulty or something


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks soo much everyone :hugs: :cloud9:. FLArmyWife you can add me to the BFP list :). 


Ashley I am so sorry the witch showed up :(. We are here for you until you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## skycastles

I have guests at my place, so I couldn't get on my desktop to join in the chat again, but omg, it's so exciting, I'm gonna try to type a few words on my mobile lol

BIG CONGRATS disney.. it's awesome and such a clear line even if it's not that dark yet. Beautiful bfp!

Hi ashley, this chat seems extra lucky, i'm sure your time will come very soon ok :hugs:

FLArmywife.. not sure if I managed to log in to congratulate you yet, but hope the ms stays away for you to have a comfy move back home.. can you believe your thread has more bfps than bfns now? I'm sure the rest of the ladies here will join the green list over the next few months, fx-ed 

Busytulip.. are you my only buddy with long cycles here? I'm temping this month but so bored with nothing happening on the chart.. cd15 for me but prob another 2 weeks to go before i ovulate. 

DH and I are still neither here nor there regarding TTC, so June may not be my month yet especially since it turns out I may have a cyst - getting that checked out soon. We'll see :winkwink:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley, I used the answer strips. They came in a box of 20 at walmart. They worked great for me. I have never ordered any online so I don't know about any of the online brands.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sky- thank you. Yes i feel like this thread has turned out very lucky.

Dont give up hope because of a cyst. A girl i follow was in the ER a few days ago for a cyst and a bad UTI. She thought she was out but got a BFP yesterday.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm sorry Ashley. Hopefully we will get some sticky beans this cycle! Fx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley--I personally don't like answer strip and they are expensive just personally they always looked positive to me ugh! I'm weird I'm sure they work for others, But I bought wondfo on amazon always accurate and have been using them for 5 months now you can buy 50 opk plus it gives you 20 hpt with it all for $21 you can't beat that!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies.

Muffin - I just ordered the Amazon pack of ovulation and pregnancy strips. I'm hoping that these work better than the Target brand I got. I feel like those were so inconsistent and just confused me as to when I was actually ovulating.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am glad you said that Muffin. I only had two days that I got positives with them and they were they days that I had ewcm. But they are expensive. They came out to a dollar a piece!!! Wish I had known about the online ones before! Good luck Ashley!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley- really hope the wondofos lead you to success


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you.

I think the constant positives just kind of threw me off and confused me. I hope these are more reliable. Hopefully I can join you ladies and get a positive this cycle.


----------



## busytulip

Ashley :hugs:

Disney that is a beautiful BFP! Congratulations!!

tasha~thinking of you for your scan

Sky~I can't remember if it's just you and me :shrug: Don't let your long cycle or a cyst discourage you though! I still have about a week and a half til O, we'll be in this together. :friends:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I know you're upset, I hate when af shows and it's so discouraging .. just try to remember that it can take up to a year for a normal healthy couple to conceive, something like 20% chance every month, that's not huge... Ithat's took us 4 years for #1 and been ntnp for #2 since dd was born, got my af back at 4/5 months pp so almost 8 cycles total, and 4 cycles of really putting everything into it to get a bfp... keep your head up, you'll get your bfp!!! We are here to cheer you on and stall you for your opks!!!!!
Big hugs hun!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I second what pink said

We are here for you no matter how long it takes


----------



## Pato

Oh Ashley honey I'm sooo very sorry but we're all in this together until we all have our bfps.:hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Disney and tiebreaker :baby::baby::baby:

I'm sorry Ashely...you will be in good company here waiting for this cycle, so many lovely girls with lots of support.:hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Huge congratulations to Disney and Tiebreaker :hugs: Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way. :bfp::dust::bfp:

Sorry Ashley hun. :hugs: 

Hi everyone sorry I've not been around, I did write to say I had pneumonia a good few days ago. I have no idea what I've missed. I hope everyone is very well? xxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi amber!!! I hope you are recovering now and feeling better!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley I know you're upset, I hate when af shows and it's so discouraging .. just try to remember that it can take up to a year for a normal healthy couple to conceive, something like 20% chance every month, that's not huge... Ithat's took us 4 years for #1 and been ntnp for #2 since dd was born, got my af back at 4/5 months pp so almost 8 cycles total, and 4 cycles of really putting everything into it to get a bfp... keep your head up, you'll get your bfp!!! We are here to cheer you on and stall you for your opks!!!!!
> Big hugs hun!!!!!!! :hugs:

Thanks Pink. I think I'm just worried that it wont be as easy to conceive #2 like it was for my daughter.


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> I second what pink said
> 
> We are here for you no matter how long it takes




Pato said:


> Oh Ashley honey I'm sooo very sorry but we're all in this together until we all have our bfps.:hugs:




Cornfieldland said:


> Congrats Disney and tiebreaker :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> I'm sorry Ashely...you will be in good company here waiting for this cycle, so many lovely girls with lots of support.:hugs:




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Huge congratulations to Disney and Tiebreaker :hugs: Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way. :bfp::dust::bfp:
> 
> Sorry Ashley hun. :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone sorry I've not been around, I did write to say I had pneumonia a good few days ago. I have no idea what I've missed. I hope everyone is very well? xxxx

Thanks ladies


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> My FRER I took a few mins ago! :bfp: :dance:
> 
> Still only 11DPO so trying not to get TOO excited until the witch is late. But I am just over the moon right now :cloud9:. Stick, baby, stick! :yellow:

Congrats hun, im so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> AF showed up

:cry: oh no Ashley, im so sorry...we will get our BFP next month!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Ashley I know you're upset, I hate when af shows and it's so discouraging .. just try to remember that it can take up to a year for a normal healthy couple to conceive, something like 20% chance every month, that's not huge... Ithat's took us 4 years for #1 and been ntnp for #2 since dd was born, got my af back at 4/5 months pp so almost 8 cycles total, and 4 cycles of really putting everything into it to get a bfp... keep your head up, you'll get your bfp!!! We are here to cheer you on and stall you for your opks!!!!!
> Big hugs hun!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Pink. I think I'm just worried that it wont be as easy to conceive #2 like it was for my daughter.Click to expand...

I was worried about that too, since we got pregnant right away with my daughter. Now that it's six years later I was worried age might add a few months. But ended up only taking two cycles. You just started cycle #2 right? I bet this will be it! :flower: I saw your preseed thread and I think that'll help, since regular lube can kill sperm. GL :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> My FRER I took a few mins ago! :bfp: :dance:
> 
> Still only 11DPO so trying not to get TOO excited until the witch is late. But I am just over the moon right now :cloud9:. Stick, baby, stick! :yellow:

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - Thanks for the positivity :) I just read so many stories about women who have had no issue conceiving #1, but then it takes them months and months for baby #2. So I'm a nervous :( 

I am hoping the Preseed and prenatals this cycle will help as well as using better OPK sticks.


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up
> 
> :cry: oh no Ashley, im so sorry...we will get our BFP next month!Click to expand...

I hope so!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> Disney - Thanks for the positivity :) I just read so many stories about women who have had no issue conceiving #1, but then it takes them months and months for baby #2. So I'm a nervous :(
> 
> I am hoping the Preseed and prenatals this cycle will help as well as using better OPK sticks.

I started using preseed last cycle. I've heard some great things about it! I might have hurt my chances by dtd too often though. This month were going to try every other day instead.

I have read online that if you have been pregnant before you're very likely to be able to get pregnant again :) Try not to stress. I know that's a lot easier said than done, believe me, I'm the queen of stress with this ttc business!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Is it bad that I'm already counting down days until we can dtd and then test!? I've turned into a crazy ttc person!! :nope:


----------



## ashleyg

.hopeful.one. said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Disney - Thanks for the positivity :) I just read so many stories about women who have had no issue conceiving #1, but then it takes them months and months for baby #2. So I'm a nervous :(
> 
> I am hoping the Preseed and prenatals this cycle will help as well as using better OPK sticks.
> 
> I started using preseed last cycle. I've heard some great things about it! I might have hurt my chances by dtd too often though. This month were going to try every other day instead.
> 
> I have read online that if you have been pregnant before you're very likely to be able to get pregnant again :) Try not to stress. I know that's a lot easier said than done, believe me, I'm the queen of stress with this ttc business!Click to expand...

I'm a worrier lol so I know I will stress! I just want so badly to have my kids close together in age and to be pregnant again. The nice thing about my daughter being a surprise was that I didn't have to stress with all the TTC stuff lol :haha: 

Okay so I'm new to TTC...is there a certain # of times your supposed to DTD? Is everyday okay? Or every other day? How does this work? Last cycle we pretty DTD almost everyday and then didn't do anything for 2 days but then DTD again the day after...so Idk what happened.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've heard mixed messages on how often to dtd. My dr said everyday is fine but a lot of women have been told that every other day is better to allow time for the sperm to build up. Last cycle we did every day but usually do every other and that's what we'll be sticking with this month.
My DH & I start dtd around cd 8 or 9 until about cd 20ish (I usually o on cd 14 or 15). I know we do more than others but I'd rather be safe and know that the timing was good. 

I'm interested in what everyone else has to say about this. I've read so much about ttc but now that it's taking a while I'm second guessing everything!


----------



## Disneymom1129

I tried the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) this cycle, and well I guess it worked. Or could've been coincidence! Seems to have a lot of success from what I've read though. It's designed to give you the best chance at that 1/4 shot that we realistically have every month.

Here's more info on it: https://spermmeetseggplan.com


----------



## moonstar_004

hello, i know my ttc journey is nothing compared to others here. we've only been trying for 3 months. i'm 33 though, so i get a little pressured - ok ok, not just a little, haha.

i have a polycystic left ovary, but right one is fine. i have had regular 28-32 cycles every since i started having my period.

13dpo today, and trying to hold out on testing until next monday. fx for everybody here. :)


----------



## busytulip

Hi Moonstar :wave:
Had a peek at your chart :blush: It looks awesome! Good luck this month :)

Ashley FX'd the preseed works well for you. 

hopeful~ I've also heard mixed messages. I kind of lean more towards not DTD daily


----------



## moonstar_004

thanks busytulip! not really expecting too much this month as we were able to dtd only a few times(dh stressed at work). but learning quite a bit at this temping thing, i didn't know if i was actually ovulating my past cycles because of my polycystic ovary. it was a nice surprise the first time i got ff crosshairs. :)


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - I was actually reading about that and was debating on if I wanted to try it. So basically on CD 8 you dtd every other day until you get a positive OPK then dtd everyday for 3 days then skip one day...right? And this guarantees that you wont miss the fertile window?


----------



## ashleyg

busytulip said:


> Hi Moonstar :wave:
> Had a peek at your chart :blush: It looks awesome! Good luck this month :)
> 
> Ashley FX'd the preseed works well for you.
> 
> hopeful~ I've also heard mixed messages. I kind of lean more towards not DTD daily

Thank you! I hope so too!



.hopeful.one. said:


> I've heard mixed messages on how often to dtd. My dr said everyday is fine but a lot of women have been told that every other day is better to allow time for the sperm to build up. Last cycle we did every day but usually do every other and that's what we'll be sticking with this month.
> My DH & I start dtd around cd 8 or 9 until about cd 20ish (I usually o on cd 14 or 15). I know we do more than others but I'd rather be safe and know that the timing was good.
> 
> I'm interested in what everyone else has to say about this. I've read so much about ttc but now that it's taking a while I'm second guessing everything!

Same here...thats why I asked haha. I wasnt sure what is recommended when youre TTC. With that SMEP thing it basically says to do it every other day until you Ovulate then do it every day for 3 days. I'm pretty sure. So we are going to try that this time and see if it works. I think we dtd too often last cycle and maybe that didnt give it time for anything to build up


----------



## jessalex

Congratulations Disney!!! Awesome news, can't wait to see more tests if you do them - gives me hope to see all these bfps!!

Ashley - I'm so sorry hun, knowing you have another cycle ahead can be stressful all on its own!!! Good luck, I am still waiting for my bfp, and the support on here is amazing!!

The timing of intercourse discussion is very interesting - DH and I basically just waited until I had EWCM this month, and then confirmed with an opk and so dtd 3 days straight and thats it. Only time will tell if that was enough.
I have a question for you all - especially those with recent bfps - do you lie in a certain position after sex?? I never know what to do and what is best!! Sorry for the random question!:blush:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pinkpassion said:


> Hi amber!!! I hope you are recovering now and feeling better!!!!


Hi Pink, thank you so much for asking! I am recovering really well thanks :)

How are you doing? xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

From what I've read and personally experienced, you have just as good of chance getting pregnant by dtd 2 times leading up to ovulation then once on O day. But I know we all freak out and do it more :winkwink:
But there is suppose to be a million :spermy: in every shot living for at least 3 days so it should be a piece of cake.


----------



## pinkpassion

My dr always said that if you are young and healthy you *shouldn't* have a problem with every day, the sperm should build up plenty in that amount of time, but men with low sperm count are the ones that are recommended to only dtd every other day... 
We bd everyday during fertile period, and one day past ovulation.. when I got pregnant with my dd we weren't trying but were going through a rough patch but had lots of "make up" sex and dh wanted it more then than ever in his life lol, we sometimes dtd back to back several times for many days lol... sorry tmi :haha:.. 

Amber I'm doing good, going to try to get a scan this week for reassurance , I have one booked for 2 weeks from today but I'd like a scan now if I can get one!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Also sperm have to go through a change before being able to penetrate the egg, I don't know how long it takes but they say having the sperm there waiting for the egg is the best so dtd the day before ovulation or 2 days before is the best way to go.. that's just what I've read and my dr confirmed. ..


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Disney - Thanks for the positivity :) I just read so many stories about women who have had no issue conceiving #1, but then it takes them months and months for baby #2. So I'm a nervous :(
> 
> I am hoping the Preseed and prenatals this cycle will help as well as using better OPK sticks.
> 
> 
> I started using preseed last cycle. I've heard some great things about it! I might have hurt my chances by dtd too often though. This month were going to try every other day instead.
> 
> I have read online that if you have been pregnant before you're very likely to be able to get pregnant again :) Try not to stress. I know that's a lot easier said than done, believe me, I'm the queen of stress with this ttc business!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a worrier lol so I know I will stress! I just want so badly to have my kids close together in age and to be pregnant again. The nice thing about my daughter being a surprise was that I didn't have to stress with all the TTC stuff lol :haha:
> 
> Okay so I'm new to TTC...is there a certain # of times your supposed to DTD? Is everyday okay? Or every other day? How does this work? Last cycle we pretty DTD almost everyday and then didn't do anything for 2 days but then DTD again the day after...so Idk what happened.Click to expand...


We used preseed during fertile time because my body doesn't create EWCM on it's own and it seems to have helped :thumbup:

My Dr recommended every other day until O day then day of O, and the day following, then 2 days after that... he felt every day didn't give sperm the ability to regroup/build it's numbers up. :shrug: who knows what is really the case



.hopeful.one. said:


> I've heard mixed messages on how often to dtd. My dr said everyday is fine but a lot of women have been told that every other day is better to allow time for the sperm to build up. Last cycle we did every day but usually do every other and that's what we'll be sticking with this month.
> My DH & I start dtd around cd 8 or 9 until about cd 20ish (I usually o on cd 14 or 15). I know we do more than others but I'd rather be safe and know that the timing was good.
> 
> I'm interested in what everyone else has to say about this. I've read so much about ttc but now that it's taking a while I'm second guessing everything!



wow my dh would be ecstatic with so many BD days. with my endo :sex: is painful so I have a low sex drive and we do it maybe 6 times in a month





moonstar_004 said:


> hello, i know my ttc journey is nothing compared to others here. we've only been trying for 3 months. i'm 33 though, so i get a little pressured - ok ok, not just a little, haha.
> 
> i have a polycystic left ovary, but right one is fine. i have had regular 28-32 cycles every since i started having my period.
> 
> 13dpo today, and trying to hold out on testing until next monday. fx for everybody here. :)

:wave: Welcome! 
Which day would you like me to put you down for testing? The 15th? We are all here to support you no matter what you're journey is or how long it is





jessalex said:


> I have a question for you all - especially those with recent bfps - do you lie in a certain position after sex?? I never know what to do and what is best!! Sorry for the random question!:blush:

Well I did lots of research on this. There is no scientific proof that it helps but it also doesn't hurt. When we first started TTCing I would lay with my hips in the air for 10 minutes but the more cycles I got into that went to the wayside and by Dec (cycle 5). I did try to make sure not to use the restroom for at least 10 minutes but sometimes couldn't help it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tasha- I am so excited to hear/see how you're scan goes today!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My little yolk sac!! Got another scan In 2 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay tasha!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe yay! were you able to see or hear a hb?


----------



## skycastles

moonstar_004 said:


> hello, i know my ttc journey is nothing compared to others here. we've only been trying for 3 months. i'm 33 though, so i get a little pressured - ok ok, not just a little, haha.
> 
> i have a polycystic left ovary, but right one is fine. i have had regular 28-32 cycles every since i started having my period.
> 
> 13dpo today, and trying to hold out on testing until next monday. fx for everybody here. :)

I just started temping so i'm no expert, but your chart looks really good. Hope this is your month!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Is it bad that I'm already counting down days until we can dtd and then test!? I've turned into a crazy ttc person!! :nope:

Haha even though I'm not officially TTC, at every cycle I count the weeks on my calendar to see when might any potential ovulation and due dates might be:haha:



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> My little yolk sac!! Got another scan In 2 weeks :cloud9:

Thanks for sharing! It's lovely to see all the progression here



jessalex said:


> The timing of intercourse discussion is very interesting - DH and I basically just waited until I had EWCM this month, and then confirmed with an opk and so dtd 3 days straight and thats it. Only time will tell if that was enough.
> I have a question for you all - especially those with recent bfps - do you lie in a certain position after sex?? I never know what to do and what is best!! Sorry for the random question!:blush:

I'm not sure about the positions.. but a friend of mine had a bfp this month during her first month of trying.. basically she only managed to dtd twice during the week there was ewcm! She also told me she never did the lying down for a while after sex when trying for her first child, as well as this time, because she is very susceptible to UTIs. I hope I'm as lucky as her conceiving because it's been years since DH and I were in our "DTD almost everyday" phase LOL. So a lot of you girls here sure impress me :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

congrats Tasha :baby::happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Wow Tasha!! That makes me want a scan now!!! How far along are you?

Just my input on the dtd thing...my DH and I did it more this cycle that we have in the last five months. Well guess it worked. We dtd starting a couple days after my AF ever single day until about three or four days after my positve opk. We took a day break and did it couple more times. We just made sure to have fun and really enjoy ourselves. Lol. I always lay down for at least 30 minutes after, not sure if that helped, but it made me feel better.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi moonstar! 

Yay Tasha! Looking good :dance: next time you will see a little baby blob in there too!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Bang on my dates 5+5  feel proud of myself haha


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

No too early for hb so fingers crossed I can next time.
In regards to dtd , we dtd every day Cd8,9,10,11 ,12 &Cd15


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is so awesome! So happy for you!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love that scan tasha!! Woo hoo!! 
Ashley- girl I just bd when I can and pray because our schedules are so crazy.. we were able to 3 days 2 days and 1 day before O this cycle so we'll see fx for both of us and allllll!!


----------



## ashleyg

Theres so many conflicting info out there that I"m not sure what to do! We dtd pretty much everyday this cycle and nothing happened...so I'm wanting to try the SMEP and see if that does some magic lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

Go for it ashley!!! I like the smep plan!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Great scan pic tasha!

Skycastles I'm also impressed with how frequently others manage to fit in BDing. Maybe I'm just old? :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Both times iv fallen pregnant (march and this time) I dtd every day up to cd 11/12 then stopped, then dtd day of ovulation. Xx


----------



## skycastles

I hope we're not old, busytulip, hahaha. i'm just a few years off from you i think. I read the smep page and i'm thinking that's literally considered an exercise plan for me :laugh2:


----------



## ashleyg

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Both times iv fallen pregnant (march and this time) I dtd every day up to cd 11/12 then stopped, then dtd day of ovulation. Xx

Did you start DTD everyday starting when you're period ended?


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Go for it ashley!!! I like the smep plan!!!!

It can't hurt I dont think! Hopefully the prenatals help with something too!


----------



## busytulip

skycastles said:


> I hope we're not old, busytulip, hahaha. i'm just a few years off from you i think. I read the smep page and i'm thinking that's literally considered an exercise plan for me :laugh2:

DH and I both agree it is exercise anytime we DTD. :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

I hate waiting for a call from the dr... why do they havr to wait so long to call you back?!


----------



## 5starsplus1

My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck 5stars!!! That's exciting, when will you have the results back on dh?


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL 5stars!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> Good luck 5stars!!! That's exciting, when will you have the results back on dh?

Thank you and we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's good 5stars. I'm sure it'll be a releif to know that everything is good physically :) Fx for good results


----------



## TheTiebreaker

FX for you 5stars! Praying everything comes back normal! 

Ashley, they say when you just relax and really enjoy bd that is when you get pregnant. I know it's hard to do, believe me, I am a worrier too. My husband and I just tried to really enjoy ourselves and love each other this past month. I really feel like that is what made the difference. It didn't seem so mechanical and scheduled. I still stressed about all the other stuff, like cm, cp, and opks, but not about the easy, fun part of making a baby. I know it's easier said than done, but it's going to happen for you! I just know it!!!! FX!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Very off topic but...anyone else kinda superstitious? I really need to take a shower but there is a bad storm about to happen with lots of lightening and I'm scared to get in the shower


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

ashleyg said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Both times iv fallen pregnant (march and this time) I dtd every day up to cd 11/12 then stopped, then dtd day of ovulation. Xx
> 
> Did you start DTD everyday starting when you're period ended?Click to expand...



Cd 8 xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> Very off topic but...anyone else kinda superstitious? I really need to take a shower but there is a bad storm about to happen with lots of lightening and I'm scared to get in the shower

It's so funny you say this. We had a storm here the other day (surprising for az!) and I refused to get in the shower until the lightning was gone. My mom never let us as kids and it always stuck with me. It was a bad storm though, the house across the street actually got hit by the lightning and caught on fire!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- that would freak me out! i had a bad interaction at summer camp one year with lightening and it's always kinda stuck with me

i sucked it up and took the shower but kept the bathroom window open and when the thunder got pretty close/loud I said screw it and jumped out


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So excited! I called my doctor and they are going to have me do bloodwork to check my hcg levels. They said once it gets to a certain level, they will do an ultrasound! Going to go this evening to get my blood drawn and will hopefully have some results tomorrow. At the latest it will be Wednesday when I hear back. Hoping my levels are good!!! &#128513;


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX tie!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX for 5stars and tiebreaker! 

Tasha- lovely scan pic! 

Ashley, hope you have luck with the SMEP! 

GL to everyone nearing O. Catch that eggie!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> So excited! I called my doctor and they are going to have me do bloodwork to check my hcg levels. They said once it gets to a certain level, they will do an ultrasound! Going to go this evening to get my blood drawn and will hopefully have some results tomorrow. At the latest it will be Wednesday when I hear back. Hoping my levels are good!!! &#128513;

fx for you hun :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I hope the smep works for you but I too am a firm believer in when you just relax and let it happen is when it will happen ... yes I know I don't abide by my own rules lol..that would be to easy.. ha! Anyways fx for everyone !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Welcome moonstar!!
Aww good luck 5stars with the sperm checker ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. We are going to try and relax this month and just enjoy dtd instead of thinking of it as "baby making" :haha:


----------



## jessalex

Hi everyone!!!
Good luck with results 5 stars!!
Also tiebreaker, fingers crossed hcg levels are nice and high and you can get your scan soon!!
Awesome scan tasha, everything looks great!
Ashley - have fun!!:winkwink:

Thanks for replies about lying down etc after sex, I cannot for the life of me remember what I did with my other pregnancies!! I did try to stay lying for a bit afterwards this cycle (I'm 3dpo) and this afternoon have felt the start of a UTI :growlmad:


----------



## Oldermummy78

More :bfp: congratulations lady's :happydance:

Flarmy love the siggy :baby:


----------



## Pato

Gm everyone....hope everyone is ok.

Hope the results are super 5stars

tiebreaker I really hope you have nice high ever increasing levels....looking forward to hearing about the scan...

ashley how's it going?

Love the scan tasha thanks for sharing...

Hope all u new BFP moms to be are doing well...

As for me, I'm CD18 today, 5 DPO with no symptoms of anything although I am having some annoying dull ache type pain on the lower right side....don't know what that's about. just trying to relax and enjoy life. My Boo and I are still enjoying lots of BD ing although OD has passed:haha: I have an office job so it's the most exercise I get\\:D/:winkwink:.....enjoy ur day ladies


----------



## FLArmyWife

morning dears. Hope everyone is doing well.

oldermummy- thank you

Pato- hope it is a good sign.

jessalex- :( I'm sorry you can feel a UTI coming. Do you have a test date you'd like me to add?

Muffin- I am getting anxious for you to test


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies, how are you all doing today?? 

Tasha and flarmy, are y'all having any symptoms? Have you had much cramping/stretching in your uterus? I'm worried that things aren't going on in there... I have a scan in one week, on the 16th!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- glad you were able to get an earlier scan. I have zero symptoms. No more cramping except on a rare occasion, back to a normal pee schedule, and even my fatigue seems to not be as bad. :/ nervous for my scan Friday but I've kinda accepted that whatever happens will happen. I do still have some ICs so every few days I'm still testing.


----------



## pinkpassion

FLArmyWife said:


> Pink- glad you were able to get an earlier scan. I have zero symptoms. No more cramping except on a rare occasion, back to a normal pee schedule, and even my fatigue seems to not be as bad. :/ nervous for my scan Friday but I've kinda accepted that whatever happens will happen. I do still have some ICs so every few days I'm still testing.

Well sounds like we are feeling the same way . Occasional cramping, occasionally I feel nauseous, and I am exhausted , but I'm also taking care of a one year old. So that's probably why... I can't wait for my scan, I'm driving myself crazy , but you're right , what will be will be, I'm just being a worrier!!!! I'm also still testing every couple of days with my ics and I got a 3+ the other day on digi!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have a sever anxiety disorder so I"m trying to just kinda be in denial and act like I'm not pregnant. doing my normal thing except not drinking


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks for the well wishes guys! I will post how my levels are as soon as I know. 

Flarmywife and Pink- can't wait for your scans! I am sure everything will be great!!! Can't wait to see those beautiful pics!

Can't wait to see all the June testers BFPs! Hoping it's your month!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey :hi: ladies, Im have my appt this morning at 11 and my OH test results are in.....Im excited and kinda nervous at the same time....Hopefully and prayerfully if his test results are fine we can go ahead and start a round of clomid....FX that everything will go as planned! :dance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol, sounds like a good plan, I try to just tell myself that it is what it is, but I can't help but be nervous.. I'm going to get busy on birthday stuff and this weekend /week will fly by!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Anxiously waiting tiebreaker !!!

Good luck 5stars , can't wait to hear!!! Fx'd for clomid!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- yes focus on the bday party/announcement and that will be a good distraction

tiebreaker- anxious to see how your levels are

5stars- anxious to hear how your dr appointment goes


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good morning all! 
Well.. im 7 dpo today trying not to symptom spot.. (yea sure lol) .. well yesterday I noticed mild cramping early nothing else then felt great the rest of the day ... then last night I felt sharp weird pains for 5 solid minutes on and of it was like stabbing pinching sharp .. can't really describe it besides almost feeling like a uti ( haven't had since I was young and a soda drinker..now all I drink is water and green tea and eat all all organic well diet) so I know it wasn't uti and besides it would hurt to pee and their would be multiple symptoms with it and after 5 min. Nothing.. so anyone felt this before? I don't remember with the others as they were all unplanned not trying ...thanks lovelys!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I had some pretty intense cramps at 7 dpo in the morning. Then later that evening I started to spot. That lasted about a day and half to two days. Then on 10 dpo got my bfp!!! Hoping it's a good sign for you Muffin!!!! FX!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning all! 

Fx for good levels tie, and for a great doc appt 5 stars! 

Sounds promising muffin, hopefully this is it for you. 

To my BFP ladies. RELAX, I'm sure everything is just fine. I didn't have many symptoms at first either. :) 

Not much going on for me today. At some point we'll be dtd (cd9). I've started a second quilt so I'll be keeping busy with that for the next few cycles. It's always nice to have a distraction.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks guys well I had cramping with the others but this last night was a sharp pinching it was strange ugh.. not cramping with it at all (I had some crampimg early in the day) but anyways this was just strange it was so sharp I stopped and was like what the heck??


----------



## FLArmyWife

First dose of MS at 5+6


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> First dose of MS at 5+6

If it gets bad preggie drops and preggie pops helped a lot with mine.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. Right now it is super managable as i am no stranger to nausea and vomiting. (Endo was cause me to be sick my entire period and constantly throw up). 15 yrs of being sick 3 days a month at minimum, itll take a lot for MS to bother me lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww flarmy I'm sorry I hope it stays mild .. but those nausea bands just wrist bands with pressure points (all they are is wrist bands for chemo patients or for people who take meds that make them sick) .. girl they were lifesavers for me I had to use the benedryl in my cheek along with but I'm telling you they r awesome and cheap .. and kept me out the hospital ugh. But I hope it ends soon and stays mild for u!! &#9825; xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Good Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? :flower: Today is DD's last day of TK (Transitional Kindergarten) so been busy with all that! Now she's got the whole summer off. Can't believe she'll be an official Kindergartener come August :cloud9:.

Quick progression pic from 10-13DPO. I was surprised at how dark it got this morning. It dried even darker too! I'm not having very many symptoms either. Just the sore bb's, moodiness, and fatigue. I also get the occasional cramp here and there. I'm not going to consider AF "late" until tomorrow, even though my cycles average 26-27 days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2219.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## muffinbabes4

They grow up tooo fast disney :( but those test look wonderful woo hoo!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome test disney


Muffin- yes i may buy some if it gets too bad.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, Well the OH swimmers are great....The Dr. didn't want to give me clomid b/c he said that Im ovulating pretty regular. He wants to do a hysterosalpingogram 5-7 days after my next cycle....Im hoping I will not have to do this b/c I will get my BFP....ladies please pray for me and keep ur fingers and all toes crossed for me!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Will do 5stars, Everything's crossed! And yay for the swimmers!! ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Can't Friday come a little tiny bit QUICKER ugh ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lots of :dust: and FX 5stars!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( my MS seems to only appear about 1 hr after I eat.. not cool


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww flarmy I feel for you! ! :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. It is much easier this time than this morning though


----------



## busytulip

muffin~FX'd this is it for you!

hopeful~quilting sounds like a great activity to keep you busy :)

5stars~yay for good swimmers. Hoping you get your BFP vs. an HSG

Tiebreaker~awaiting good news :coffee:

FLarmy~ sorry about the MS :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie- im anxiously awaiting to hear how your levels are


----------



## Disneymom1129

Everything crossed for you 5stars!

FLArmy- sorry about the ms :(. Hope this is the worst of it and you start feeling better.

Made my phone calls today. I have a nurse visit next Friday 06/19 to do the initial consultation and bloodwork. Then my first appt with my actual OB will be on July 10th! :)


----------



## busytulip

Sounds great Disney!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay Disney. Hoping we will have more bfps join us soon


----------



## Disneymom1129

I hope so too! <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok is everyone pretty much getting bfp at 10 dpo? ... any earlier ? (For sure) the itch has come ... my husband has taken my credit cards !! Ahahah! ! And he said ... "babe I don't know why you waste all that money on hpt... your body 
Has a built in ultrasound , it'll tell you when your pregnant" i laughed and rolled my eyes , he said "i find them things everywhere stuffed in cabinets, closets, the cars..." lmao !! He thinks I'm crazy..he may be right!! ;)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So I still haven't heard anything yet. &#128553;&#128553; They usually make phone calls between 4-5, so I am hoping it's soon!!! I am going crazy!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

That's so cute muffin


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Tiebreaker they are always so sloooooow did you call them?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you hear soon tie!


----------



## busytulip

What time zone are you in Tie? Hopefully you hear from them soon!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok is everyone pretty much getting bfp at 10 dpo? ... any earlier ? (For sure) the itch has come ... my husband has taken my credit cards !! Ahahah! ! And he said ... "babe I don't know why you waste all that money on hpt... your body
> Has a built in ultrasound , it'll tell you when your pregnant" i laughed and rolled my eyes , he said "i find them things everywhere stuffed in cabinets, closets, the cars..." lmao !! He thinks I'm crazy..he may be right!! ;)

My bfp was suuuper faint at 10DPO so I don't even think it would've showed up before then. But everyone is different! I get the eye rolls as well when I ask DH to buy more HPTs. They just don't understand :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

which is why buying bulk is so much easier lol. You get 50 for $25 and they come in a ziploc bag that is easy to hide anywhere. no big bulky boxes


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy - I know I know hehehe Im well stocked on wondfo ;) but I'm a frer freak!! Lol!!!!! Oh the urge


Oh and he found them!!! But I didn't hide them good just under the baby towels under the bathroom sink..lol..


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol oh goodness. Try to hold off!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks flarmy &#9825; I may possible give in at 9 dpo but I'm really trying to hold off till 10 on Friday ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

You can do it!


----------



## Disneymom1129

GL holding off muffin! I know how hard it is. Hope the days between now and then go by fast for you :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww thanks guys &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; xxx .. I can do it! It's just so hard lol!! Not trying to keep my hopes up I didn't get to bd on O day..ugh.. but I did 3 days 2 and 1 day before O , so please keep everything crossed for me! And everyone else waiting on their bfp!! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie- any news?

Muffin- FX


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn! How are you feeling? xxx

 Hey Muffins...I'm doin ; ) 1 or2 dpo so it's the TTW yawn. I'm working a lot these next weeks so at least I'll be busy. You are almost at test time! Yay!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Glad you're doing well corn. Lots of dust for your tww


----------



## .hopeful.one.

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww thanks guys &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; xxx .. I can do it! It's just so hard lol!! Not trying to keep my hopes up I didn't get to bd on O day..ugh.. but I did 3 days 2 and 1 day before O , so please keep everything crossed for me! And everyone else waiting on their bfp!! :)

Fingers & toes are crossed!!! Friday will be here before you know it.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopefulone thank u!! I hope so shewwww it feels like forever 

Tiebreaker did they call? 

Corn! Almost there I'm goin nuts :) &#9825; yes try to keep busy and it'll pass quick :) fx for us ;)


----------



## busytulip

muffin you can do it!! 

Corn~ FX'd for a sticky rainbow


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry guys I am out of town for the next couple of days and have been so busy. The nurse called. I missed it, but she said I am definitely pregnant. My numbers are too low for an ultrasound right now but should be high enough in two weeks for an ultrasound!!! So I can call tomorrow and schedule it!!! I am going to call and ask what my actual numbers are tomorrow and I will let you guys know.


----------



## FLArmyWife

So excited for you tie!


----------



## jessalex

Hi again,

I keep on trying to post and keep up with all of you, but it is so hard working all day and being awake and able to get on here when you are all sleeping! Anyway, here goes;
Muffin - got everything crossed for you, can't wait to hear/see how your testing goes on .........thursday? or friday? :winkwink:
Tie - Congrats on having the pregnancy confirmed, must be a cool feeling to have that reassurance 
Corn - we are at similar places in our cycle again so will ride the wait out with you!
Flarmy - hope you ms doesn't get too bad! Such a yuck part of pregnancy!
5stars - awesome that hubby's swimmers look good! FXd BFP for you this cycle!!:thumbup:
afm - I definitely have a UTI so off to doctor tomorrow, also today have seen blood when I wipe (sorry tmi) but I think its in my urine? Has anyone had that from a UTI? I am only 4dpo so thinking it can't be anything else?!!
Quietly freaking out right now :nope:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Jess, I had a UTI years ago. It's called "burning love" lol...from having sex to much basically. So honeymooners and TTC ers get it. But it's easily fixed with antibiotics and from what I read it's not harmful to pregnancy. So don't worry to much ; ) oh, and I had blood red pee when I had it and was totally freaking out thought I was going to die. But as soon as I took the pills it was better.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jess-I hope your dr is able to give you meds to give you relief. I have heard of having blood in urine when having a UTI.


----------



## 5starsplus1

jessalex said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I keep on trying to post and keep up with all of you, but it is so hard working all day and being awake and able to get on here when you are all sleeping! Anyway, here goes;
> Muffin - got everything crossed for you, can't wait to hear/see how your testing goes on .........thursday? or friday? :winkwink:
> Tie - Congrats on having the pregnancy confirmed, must be a cool feeling to have that reassurance
> Corn - we are at similar places in our cycle again so will ride the wait out with you!
> Flarmy - hope you ms doesn't get too bad! Such a yuck part of pregnancy!
> 5stars - awesome that hubby's swimmers look good! FXd BFP for you this cycle!!:thumbup:
> afm - I definitely have a UTI so off to doctor tomorrow, also today have seen blood when I wipe (sorry tmi) but I think its in my urine? Has anyone had that from a UTI? I am only 4dpo so thinking it can't be anything else?!!
> Quietly freaking out right now :nope:

Thank you and sorry about the UTI :hugs: I hate those darn things :nope:


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Jess-I hope your dr is able to give you meds to give you relief. I have heard of having blood in urine when having a UTI.

This is true, I've had one so bad that every time I went to the potty and wiped I would have very light pink spotting...doesn't feel good at all :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies :hi: Im so happy I get to start SMEP today :yipee: I should ovulate anyhwere between Saturday and Monday...Have my OPK's on deck and im going to buy another box today so I can test both morning and evening!!! Super excited :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL! catch that eggy!


----------



## busytulip

Jess-like the others have said blood in your urine can be normal for a UTI. Some women are more susceptible than others because of their anatomy. I hope that antibiotics work quickly to help relieve any pain you have.

5Stars good luck!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Jess, sorry about the UTI. Those are the pits. I had one a few years ago that almost put me in the hospital! Hope you feel better soon. 

5stars, GL with the SMEP! My DH was exhausted by the end of it, so hopefully yours has a bigger libido than mine lmao. :haha:

The :witch: is officially late for me :dance:. Decided to take my digital and got "Pregnant 1-2". And that was my last test... Resisting the urge to go out and buy more. Just gotta trust that everything is fine and not jinx anything lol. 9 more days til my blood test at least.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FLArmyWife

:happydance: yay Disney!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Disney! Love the digi!! :dance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck 5stars yay!!! Go make a baby!! ;) &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Disney!!!! 

I called and scheduled my scan for June 25!!! I can't freaking wait! Even though the baby will be sooo tiny! Waiting for the nurse to call me with my blood test numbers.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww jess sorry about the uti straight cranberry juice works for me Everytime. . Hope you feel better &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney what a wonderful pic hurray!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- yes it'll be tiny but still awesome to see even just the little sack


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ah thanks ladies! :D

Tiebreaker, can't wait to hear how your numbers are!

FLArmy how are you feeling today?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Feeling pretty good right now. ready for a nap though lol.

How about you?

EEK realizing I get to take my 6 week pic today


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Feeling pretty good right now. ready for a nap though lol.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> EEK realizing I get to take my 6 week pic today

Glad to hear! I could use a nap too lol. I'm feeling pretty good for the most part :)

Are you taking weekly pics? I figured I would do that this time. Never did that with DD.. I will start tomorrow since I will be 4w then.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies I really appreciate all the love and support from you all :hugs: ...Im ready to make this baby so bring on the cheers lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> Jess, sorry about the UTI. Those are the pits. I had one a few years ago that almost put me in the hospital! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 5stars, GL with the SMEP! My DH was exhausted by the end of it, so hopefully yours has a bigger libido than mine lmao. :haha:
> 
> The :witch: is officially late for me :dance:. Decided to take my digital and got "Pregnant 1-2". And that was my last test... Resisting the urge to go out and buy more. Just gotta trust that everything is fine and not jinx anything lol. 9 more days til my blood test at least.

Awesome :kiss:


----------



## Pato

Congrats Disney:happydance: love that digi pic:thumbup:

You go girl 5stars...rooting for you this month

Blessed and happy :cloud9: 9 months to all my BFPs


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok got my numbers!!!! 319.4! Hoping that's good! I am somewhere in my fourth week.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie that is awesome! my first blood test levels were only 88 so sounds good!

Disney- yes I'm taking weekly pics in the same outfit. I went to the grand opening of a goodwill like 2 days after finding out and bought several pregnant belly friendly dresses (the ones where the waist line is under the boobs and the rest is flowly) so I picked one of those to wear for each weekly photo.

This was last week at 5 weeks. i'll take the 6 week one later when DH gets home from work
 



Attached Files:







20150603_151253-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tiebreaker that number looks good to me!

Great belly pic FLArmy!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

pinkpassion said:


> Good morning ladies, how are you all doing today??
> 
> Tasha and flarmy, are y'all having any symptoms? Have you had much cramping/stretching in your uterus? I'm worried that things aren't going on in there... I have a scan in one week, on the 16th!!


I just feel sick, haven't been sick yet. I'm sure it'll come soon enough lol.

Another scan on the 23rd so I'm excited to see how much my little yolk sac has grown! Maybe then I will get excited and think this is my rainbow :)


----------



## pinkpassion

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, how are you all doing today??
> 
> Tasha and flarmy, are y'all having any symptoms? Have you had much cramping/stretching in your uterus? I'm worried that things aren't going on in there... I have a scan in one week, on the 16th!!
> 
> 
> I just feel sick, haven't been sick yet. I'm sure it'll come soon enough lol.
> 
> Another scan on the 23rd so I'm excited to see how much my little yolk sac has grown! Maybe then I will get excited and think this is my rainbow :)Click to expand...

What did you see in your scan? I had a scan last night and it was just a gestational sac and yolk sac but measuring exactly on my dates, 5+6 (yesterday )... the tech kept saying it could be too early but probably should see a fetal pole... which bothered me.. :/


----------



## 5starsplus1

Nice pic FLArmy :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- is everything ok? Whyd you have a scan last night?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmywife- how far along were you when your numbers were 88? Just curious. 

Maybe it was just a bad angle, Pink. I bet everything is ok!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, how are you all doing today??
> 
> Tasha and flarmy, are y'all having any symptoms? Have you had much cramping/stretching in your uterus? I'm worried that things aren't going on in there... I have a scan in one week, on the 16th!!
> 
> 
> I just feel sick, haven't been sick yet. I'm sure it'll come soon enough lol.
> 
> Another scan on the 23rd so I'm excited to see how much my little yolk sac has grown! Maybe then I will get excited and think this is my rainbow :)Click to expand...
> 
> What did you see in your scan? I had a scan last night and it was just a gestational sac and yolk sac but measuring exactly on my dates, 5+6 (yesterday )... the tech kept saying it could be too early but probably should see a fetal pole... which bothered me.. :/Click to expand...

I'm sure it's just too early! But we'll leave that up to your OB to decide. Usually the techs are not supposed to give their opinion. Was it a regular ultrasound or a transvaginal?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tiebreaker- blood was drawn at 4 weeks exactly that came back at 88. Then at 4w + 5d they came back at 1400


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes, all is well, I just started having some really bad pains in my right side, dh insisted I go get ithe checked although I was sure I didn't need to.. it all ended up being fine, I had beta hcg done (don't know the results , haven't gone to pick them up and they won't tell me over the phone, and I didn't get to see the ultrasound , yes it was transvaginal , and all that was said on the radiology report was that the findings are consistent with my gestational age, no free fluid , no sch, tubes clear, hard to visualize right ovary, they asked while scanning if I'd had it removed (?!) No it better be in there haha!!! Anyway... long story short, all is well, and "it" measures exactly for my dates and dr Google has shared many stories with me of people not seeing the fetal pole at this stage and then going on to see a normal healthy baby I'm a week or two ... only time will tell, I'll know something in one week, they want me to repeat hcg, but I don't see the point and really don't have time, honestly unless I'm bleeding I don't need to see my numbers, I don't want to know the doubling time, today I'm pregnant... and even with my mmc my hcg was always beautiful numbers and fantastic doubling time, so it doesn't really mean much to me after 5 weeks...
I've been super busy today, not had time to think about it much!! So I'm glad to be so busy to keep my mind off of it... I will say that I'm having a lot of cramping/stretching which i hope that means baby is growing ... that's what I'm believing anyway!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am glad things are well. Your dh was right to worry because it could have meant ectopic pregnancy, but I am glad that wasnt the case. Hopefully you see your little bean next scan


----------



## pinkpassion

I hope so to FLArmyWife, I'm sad they wouldn't even let me see the screen or take a picture!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( that stink.. Maybe it is hospital policy?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well here is my less bloated 6 week pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's awesome Flarmywife! They are going up great! I was 4 weeks 1 day when they did the blood test according to my last period. They aren't going to do another test though. Hoping these next two weeks fly by!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such a cute pic!!!! I feel so bloated right now. I feel like I am 10 weeks instead of 4!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

How was everyone's hump day?

Pink- glad you were able to stay busy

Tie- the numbers are good, dont stress them. As long as they go up you should be all good.

Corn- how are you dear?

Muffin- how are you? Holding out testing?

Ashley- how is AF treating you?

5stars- hope you catch the egg this cycle

Disney- how do you feel?

Tasha- how are you feeling?

Pato- how are you?

Hopeful- how you holding up?

And everyone else? Jessalex, amber, horizon, annie.. You ladies still with us?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So sorry they wouldn't let you see the picture Pink!!!! That would be so hard!!!


----------



## busytulip

Looks like a good number Tie

Pink has the pain subsided? Sorry that they wouldn't allow you a little peek.

FLarmy cute bump pic


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hey, FLarmywife! I see your good news! Absolutely thrilled for you! I think I stretched myself thin over too many threads haha, but have found my way back. Put me down for the 18th. How are you feeling?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi FLArmy..lovey pic..excited for you!
I'm hanging in there...about 3dpo. Me and Jess are in this together this cycle : ) gl to all testing. Congrats to all with the growing bumps!


----------



## pinkpassion

My numbers we're 8180, I was expecting them to be a little higher..with dd at 5+1 my levels were over 14,000.....


----------



## Cornfieldland

Your still in the normal range Pink...every pregnancy is different. Hang in there and try not to stress :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> How was everyone's hump day?
> 
> Pink- glad you were able to stay busy
> 
> Tie- the numbers are good, dont stress them. As long as they go up you should be all good.
> 
> Corn- how are you dear?
> 
> Muffin- how are you? Holding out testing?
> 
> Ashley- how is AF treating you?
> 
> 5stars- hope you catch the egg this cycle
> 
> Disney- how do you feel?
> 
> Tasha- how are you feeling?
> 
> Pato- how are you?
> 
> Hopeful- how you holding up?
> 
> And everyone else? Jessalex, amber, horizon, annie.. You ladies still with us?

My hump day was less than exciting. I have taken naps the last couple of days because of the exhaustion! I'm off work this week, but with no plans to go anywhere lol. Was kind of a good thing I took it off since I would've been too distracted with just getting my BFP. I'm feeling good thanks for asking :). Still impatient of course. Would love for it to be next Friday so I can do my blood test :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks corn, I know.. and I have no reason to believe this isn't going well (except my previous mc's) it's just hard not to worry when you have in your head the way you think it should be and it's not that... o well, I am going to bed, I am putting it all in the back of my mind so I can try to get through this week and to my next scan next week!!!! I'm not going to go for repeat betas I don't think.. they recommended it, but I don't know!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm glad it's fine pink, and I'm sure everything will be ok ;) grow baby grow &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Well here is my less bloated 6 week pic

Cute :)


pinkpassion said:


> My numbers we're 8180, I was expecting them to be a little higher..with dd at 5+1 my levels were over 14,000.....

I agree with Corn, you're still in the normal range. All is well :hugs:. I know how hard it is not to assume the worst.


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!!! Sorry for being MIA the last day or so but I just kind of wanted to not think about TTC for a day or two and just relax and try not to get so hung up on it, you know?

Tomorrow I will be on CD 5 and I'm hoping that AF will end Friday. Usually my cycles are around 6 days. I'm going to start my OPKs on Saturday and my fingers are crossed that the SMEP, my prenatals, and Preseed all will help this cycle! 

I've been having a really good feeling about it though unlike last month where I kind of just knew I wouldn't get a positive...so I'm hoping that my gut is right this month!


----------



## ashleyg

Also I have a question...for those ladies who checked their CM...how did you do it? Did you just stick your fingers up there and feel for it or did you just notice it on your panties when you went to restroom?

Sorry if TMI question haha but I never notice any discharge or mucus around ovulation so I'm not sure if thats is an indicator of how fertile you are or what.


----------



## jessalex

Hi everyone!!
Thanks to you all for the support and advice about this horrible UTI, it is so nice to share things with people who 'get it'. Went to doc today and am on antibiotics so hoping they will kick in soon as I have had a bit to a temperature all day! 
As usual, lots have happened over the course of my night and then work hours:
Ashley - for me with cervical mucus it is there when I wipe during my fertile period, so I'm pretty lucky that it's easy to tell when it is there. GL over next few days, exciting for you to have a plan this cycle and fingers crossed you get your sticky bean
Huge congrats Disney - that digi is beautiful!!:happydance:
Pink - try not to stress about the numbers etc, my understanding is that it is the increase in hcg numbers over a certain time period that matter more than the actual number? I think a repeat test might put your mind at ease?
GL 5 stars, hope you have success this cycle!
Muffin - have you tested lately?
:dust: to all


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I was suppose to have my bloods drawn yesterday but I forgot oops! Rescheduled for Monday now, Intruiged to find out my numbers.
Feeling a lot more sick today but still haven't been sick. Fatigue is also rearing it's way in but I'm trying to power through and get my garden done as it's nice weather this week :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

AnnieMac2 said:


> Hey, FLarmywife! I see your good news! Absolutely thrilled for you! I think I stretched myself thin over too many threads haha, but have found my way back. Put me down for the 18th. How are you feeling?

Oh I know how that is. When I log in and see 12 threads that I follow all have posts to catch up on :shock: but I am glad you've found your way back. I will definitely add your test date. :) GL!
I am feeling pretty good thank you.





Cornfieldland said:


> Hi FLArmy..lovey pic..excited for you!
> I'm hanging in there...about 3dpo. Me and Jess are in this together this cycle : ) gl to all testing. Congrats to all with the growing bumps!

Corn- I'm glad you're hanging in there. FX you and jess get your bfp this month




pinkpassion said:


> My numbers we're 8180, I was expecting them to be a little higher..with dd at 5+1 my levels were over 14,000.....

Remember, as long as their increasing, the actual number means very little. You are in normal range with is all that matters :hugs:





Disneymom1129 said:


> My hump day was less than exciting. I have taken naps the last couple of days because of the exhaustion! I'm off work this week, but with no plans to go anywhere lol. Was kind of a good thing I took it off since I would've been too distracted with just getting my BFP. I'm feeling good thanks for asking :). Still impatient of course. Would love for it to be next Friday so I can do my blood test :haha:

:) I am glad you are feeling good. Naps are so normal lol. I take a 2 hour nap most days and still am exhausted by 9pm. Rest up, you're cooking a little mouseketeer! (BTW, I'm going to PM you because DH and I are thinking a babymoon to DL!)
Lol it is so hard to wait. you'll get your blood and then be impatient for your first ultrasound. after that you'll be impatient for your next one.. I think pregnancy is one long impatience lol





ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies!!! Sorry for being MIA the last day or so but I just kind of wanted to not think about TTC for a day or two and just relax and try not to get so hung up on it, you know?
> 
> Tomorrow I will be on CD 5 and I'm hoping that AF will end Friday. Usually my cycles are around 6 days. I'm going to start my OPKs on Saturday and my fingers are crossed that the SMEP, my prenatals, and Preseed all will help this cycle!
> 
> I've been having a really good feeling about it though unlike last month where I kind of just knew I wouldn't get a positive...so I'm hoping that my gut is right this month!

You do whatever you need to :hugs: I'm glad you're back. Everyone needs a break at some point or another. 
Lots of :dust: hope you catch that eggy






ashleyg said:


> Also I have a question...for those ladies who checked their CM...how did you do it? Did you just stick your fingers up there and feel for it or did you just notice it on your panties when you went to restroom?
> 
> Sorry if TMI question haha but I never notice any discharge or mucus around ovulation so I'm not sure if thats is an indicator of how fertile you are or what.

Mine I just did off of what was in my panties, but there is a way for you to check it internally. You use your middle finger to lightly rub against the cervix and "scrape" off the CM :shrug: that's the best way I can describe it. 







jessalex said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Thanks to you all for the support and advice about this horrible UTI, it is so nice to share things with people who 'get it'. Went to doc today and am on antibiotics so hoping they will kick in soon as I have had a bit to a temperature all day!

I am so glad you got on antibiotics. Hopefully you feel better soon





oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I was suppose to have my bloods drawn yesterday but I forgot oops! Rescheduled for Monday now, Intruiged to find out my numbers.
> Feeling a lot more sick today but still haven't been sick. Fatigue is also rearing it's way in but I'm trying to power through and get my garden done as it's nice weather this week :)

Tasha- hope the MS doesn't get too bad for you! and enjoy gardening :) Just remember to protect yourself from the sun and drink lots of water


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> How was everyone's hump day?
> 
> Pink- glad you were able to stay busy
> 
> Tie- the numbers are good, dont stress them. As long as they go up you should be all good.
> 
> Corn- how are you dear?
> 
> Muffin- how are you? Holding out testing?
> 
> Ashley- how is AF treating you?
> 
> 5stars- hope you catch the egg this cycle
> 
> Disney- how do you feel?
> 
> Tasha- how are you feeling?
> 
> Pato- how are you?
> 
> Hopeful- how you holding up?
> 
> And everyone else? Jessalex, amber, horizon, annie.. You ladies still with us?


Hi honey and good morning. I'm not feeling too great today, I seem to be stuck on tired...I mean I'm soooo sleepy right now and I'm at the office. All yesterday I had to try and keep busy to avoid falling asleep. Had an annoying pain on the right side of my tummy. Had an issue with it late last year and after all the tests done the conclusion was its probably just a muscle spasming:shrug: Other than that and a bit of constipation, oh and I keep getting this...I don't know....pinching like feeling in my uterus. I'm 7dpo today CD20 and my temp went up .2 this morning. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Hi honey and good morning. I'm not feeling too great today, I seem to be stuck on tired...I mean I'm soooo sleepy right now and I'm at the office. All yesterday I had to try and keep busy to avoid falling asleep. Had an annoying pain on the right side of my tummy. Had an issue with it late last year and after all the tests done the conclusion was its probably just a muscle spasming:shrug: Other than that and a bit of constipation, oh and I keep getting this...I don't know....pinching like feeling in my uterus. I'm 7dpo today CD20 and my temp went up .2 this morning. :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


It all sounds so promising! I really hope you get a bfp. I'm sorry though that you're having pain. It truly stinks that we can't just look inside a window and see what is going on.


----------



## 5starsplus1

jessalex said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Thanks to you all for the support and advice about this horrible UTI, it is so nice to share things with people who 'get it'. Went to doc today and am on antibiotics so hoping they will kick in soon as I have had a bit to a temperature all day!
> As usual, lots have happened over the course of my night and then work hours:
> Ashley - for me with cervical mucus it is there when I wipe during my fertile period, so I'm pretty lucky that it's easy to tell when it is there. GL over next few days, exciting for you to have a plan this cycle and fingers crossed you get your sticky bean
> Huge congrats Disney - that digi is beautiful!!:happydance:
> Pink - try not to stress about the numbers etc, my understanding is that it is the increase in hcg numbers over a certain time period that matter more than the actual number? I think a repeat test might put your mind at ease?
> GL 5 stars, hope you have success this cycle!
> Muffin - have you tested lately?
> :dust: to all

Awww hope you feel better :hugs: and we started BD last night b/c we are doing the SMEP it says to start BD at cd 8 and then every other day until you get a + so that's what im gonna do.....I think it's a little less stressful and we won't get burned out so quickly lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> How was everyone's hump day?
> 
> Pink- glad you were able to stay busy
> 
> Tie- the numbers are good, dont stress them. As long as they go up you should be all good.
> 
> Corn- how are you dear?
> 
> Muffin- how are you? Holding out testing?
> 
> Ashley- how is AF treating you?
> 
> 5stars- hope you catch the egg this cycle
> 
> Disney- how do you feel?
> 
> Tasha- how are you feeling?
> 
> Pato- how are you?
> 
> Hopeful- how you holding up?
> 
> And everyone else? Jessalex, amber, horizon, annie.. You ladies still with us?

Thanks FLArmywife you are so encouraging....oh and I love your pics...I think I wanna do something like this b/c my OH says he is going to get "FIXED" after we have this baby lol :growlmad: lol...My OPK was negative this morning but that's ok b/c Im not due to O until Saturday or at the latest Monday...so we are just enjoying each other and I think that's what it's all about :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Also I have a question...for those ladies who checked their CM...how did you do it? Did you just stick your fingers up there and feel for it or did you just notice it on your panties when you went to restroom?
> 
> Sorry if TMI question haha but I never notice any discharge or mucus around ovulation so I'm not sure if thats is an indicator of how fertile you are or what.

Hey Ashley around O time I have a good amount of cm whenI wipe and some may even be in my undies...I have a lot of EWCM when Im getting ready to O...for some strange reason I always look in the toliet while im using it around O time and I can even see the EWCM coming out (sorry tmi)...I guess I don't have a problem with cm :winkwink: lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks FLArmywife you are so encouraging....oh and I love your pics...I think I wanna do something like this b/c my OH says he is going to get "FIXED" after we have this baby lol :growlmad: lol...My OPK was negative this morning but that's ok b/c Im not due to O until Saturday or at the latest Monday...so we are just enjoying each other and I think that's what it's all about :happydance:

I try because I know how helpful some enouragement can be.
I'm sorry your OPK was negative but glad you are just enjoying each other. Hopefully that will make his :spermy: stronger and relaxed to stick around waiting for that eggy


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks FLArmywife you are so encouraging....oh and I love your pics...I think I wanna do something like this b/c my OH says he is going to get "FIXED" after we have this baby lol :growlmad: lol...My OPK was negative this morning but that's ok b/c Im not due to O until Saturday or at the latest Monday...so we are just enjoying each other and I think that's what it's all about :happydance:
> 
> I try because I know how helpful some enouragement can be.
> I'm sorry your OPK was negative but glad you are just enjoying each other. Hopefully that will make his :spermy: stronger and relaxed to stick around waiting for that eggyClick to expand...

Yes it's ok wasn't expecting a positive this early at cd9 anyways...Today is our rest day so im not really stressed about it...I wil test again this afternoon and in the morning...we will BD tomorrow and hopefully I will start getting my surge!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley- I'm a cm checker it usually comes out if it doesn't I see what what I can round up inside lol!! But since I've been bf the baby i haven't had ewcm just watery maybe it'll work, who knows..
Jess!! not yet lol thanks for checking on me, ha, I'm 9 dpo today doing well lol I've surprised myself that I haven't used up the 2 frers I have I will probably take one in a few hours ;) 

Yay on yalls bfp #s !!! So happy for you guys that have gotten your bfp :,)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Guys I'm holding this frer in my hands rocking back and fourth chanting. .. lol ahahhaha!!! Ok so I'm 9 dpo today I'll probably take 1 this afternoon I know I know it's early but I've behaved so well lol!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Eeek Muffin!!! I can't wait to see it!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks tie!! I'M trying not to get to many hopes up as Im still nursing and ya know.. no ewcm just watery, oh well , I was going to use preseed but never did ugh .. it's ok though! ;)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Did u take ur frer muffin xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey FLArmywife, yes still here although I've been MIA for a few days as still pretty poorly. That infection did a number on me and so did the antibiotics sadly. But I'm on the mend. Glad to see everyone chugging along nicely.

I'm with you all on the bloat ladies I'm having to undo my jeans around 3-4pm and quite happily sleep too but with my kids are being home schooled at the mo -no chance lol! 

TMI: I noticed a little couple of specs of red blood when I wiped twice this morning but I'm certain it's from the thrush from the antibiotics. That's a little worrying but I'm sure it was just the thrush causing it. 

Is anyone else having a hard time believing it? I was told my chances of ever being pregnant again were near to nil due to pcos but as soon as I had my nexplanon removed I was scanned again and it all went away -even all the symptoms?! So I think even with huge painful boobs, stretching, intense sense of smell and food aversions, tiredness I'm still having a hard time believing it. xxx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It could still happen Muffin! FX for you!!! 

Amber- if you don't mind me asking, what did you have removed for pcos? My sister has pcos and I am just curious. She hasn't actively started ttc but hasn't been preventing for over two years and nothing yet.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh and I am having a hard time believing I am pregnant too! No morning sickness yet, but I am sure in the next couple weeks it will set in. My boobs hurt a little and I have an occasional cramp here and there. The main symptoms I have are bloating and constipation. Sorry tmi. Hoping reality sets in soon!!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Major hard time believing. actually the only time I do believe is when I'm on here because my siggy is a constant reminder I DID get a bfp. I feel like when I hear a heartbeat it'll sink in a little more, but wont officially sink in until I have a big belly and can feel the baby moving

muffin- waiting to see today's test. GL


----------



## pinkpassion

Well I went ahead and had my second betas drawn... it's only been 32.5 hours since the last, so I'm telling myself as long as it goes up I'll be happy, I don't cate how much, just rise!!! Then I'm done testing and worrying.. I'll just believe all is wrll, I'm ready to be excited and believe all is well!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: i'm sure all is well pink. have faith.


----------



## busytulip

Muffin you crack me up. :haha: Did you hold out or break down and test? 

Amber sorry that you weren't feeling well, I hope that you are doing much better now.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Well I didn't get my gardening done as iv had non stop nausea all day, still no actually being sick but my god nothing worse than just feeling sick :( pink passion hold your levels rise nicely, I get mine Monday so will let u know what mine are :) x


----------



## muffinbabes4

No not yet tasha & Busytulip ! Still holding out :) i may just wait till tomorrow so my eyeballs don't pop out my head making myself believe I'm seeing something lol!! Because ya know we just can't pee on the friggin stick and it be stark white there's always got to be something there to mess with our heads either way! ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies!!! Sorry for being MIA the last day or so but I just kind of wanted to not think about TTC for a day or two and just relax and try not to get so hung up on it, you know?
> 
> Tomorrow I will be on CD 5 and I'm hoping that AF will end Friday. Usually my cycles are around 6 days. I'm going to start my OPKs on Saturday and my fingers are crossed that the SMEP, my prenatals, and Preseed all will help this cycle!
> 
> I've been having a really good feeling about it though unlike last month where I kind of just knew I wouldn't get a positive...so I'm hoping that my gut is right this month!

I'm a strong believer in intuition! I kinda had a feeling I wouldn't get a BFP my first cycle. I was so skeptical through my 2nd cycle because of all the "wrong" symptom spotting from the previous cycle lol. But the sore boobs around 6 DPO definitely tipped me off. I have a good feeling for you for this cycle too :flower:



ashleyg said:


> Also I have a question...for those ladies who checked their CM...how did you do it? Did you just stick your fingers up there and feel for it or did you just notice it on your panties when you went to restroom?
> 
> Sorry if TMI question haha but I never notice any discharge or mucus around ovulation so I'm not sure if thats is an indicator of how fertile you are or what.

I never really produced enough for it to show in my undies, so I had to check internally. Just wash your hands then stick a finger in, find your cervix, and swipe across to bring down whatever cm is on/around there.



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey FLArmywife, yes still here although I've been MIA for a few days as still pretty poorly. That infection did a number on me and so did the antibiotics sadly. But I'm on the mend. Glad to see everyone chugging along nicely.
> 
> I'm with you all on the bloat ladies I'm having to undo my jeans around 3-4pm and quite happily sleep too but with my kids are being home schooled at the mo -no chance lol!
> 
> TMI: I noticed a little couple of specs of red blood when I wiped twice this morning but I'm certain it's from the thrush from the antibiotics. That's a little worrying but I'm sure it was just the thrush causing it.
> 
> Is anyone else having a hard time believing it? I was told my chances of ever being pregnant again were near to nil due to pcos but as soon as I had my nexplanon removed I was scanned again and it all went away -even all the symptoms?! So I think even with huge painful boobs, stretching, intense sense of smell and food aversions, tiredness I'm still having a hard time believing it. xxx

Ugh I am so sorry you had to go though all that. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend though. :hugs: I'm still only 4 weeks along, but I know what you mean when you say you have a hard time believing it. 


pinkpassion said:


> Well I went ahead and had my second betas drawn... it's only been 32.5 hours since the last, so I'm telling myself as long as it goes up I'll be happy, I don't cate how much, just rise!!! Then I'm done testing and worrying.. I'll just believe all is wrll, I'm ready to be excited and believe all is well!!!

FX for great results :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> No not yet tasha & Busytulip ! Still holding out :) i may just wait till tomorrow so my eyeballs don't pop out my head making myself believe I'm seeing something lol!! Because ya know we just can't pee on the friggin stick and it be stark white there's always got to be something there to mess with our heads either way! ;)

Good job! You'll be happy you waited. 10 DPO is a great starting day. :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i caved.... I'm a terrible person... ugh I see a faint line it's still there when dried but it's so faint I can't get a pic.. who knows , i usually dont see this on mine like this, i trick myself into it on the frers, but, I'll have to wait anyways, I new this would happen lol I should've waited....... smh.. I'm a real winner!! Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin fx'd for you, post a pic we will squint with you!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Awww muffin it's hard to hold out. Like Pink said we'll squint with you.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok I'll post 1 it's really bad on camera ... just a warning! Lol I see it upside down and everything in person for sure though, idk


----------



## muffinbabes4

Unedited
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-11-13-50-32.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok and this is as much as it would let me edit for some reason it kept saying file too large...i can't see anything in the uploaded pics but I for sure have a faint line , could be anything though
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-11-14-10-09.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 26


----------



## pinkpassion

I feel like I see something muffin !!!!! Yay, fx'd!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u pink, I sure hope so I mean i know what I see here for sure , but I love to torture myself lol, I guess we'll see tomorrow's :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin you crazy girl you are terrible! Ha! I love you no self control. I hope it gets darker love! I keep telling myself I'll wait until the day before AF is due but I don't excel in the self control department either :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- i can't personally see it but I am bad at squinting. FX a darker line appears tomorrow

Corn- i am so anxious for you to test


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! Ahahah! I know I'm such a freak ... well I did better, only bought 1 box .. so I have 1 more for tomorrow that's it, ive come to the conclusion, if it doesn't show on a frer it doesn't show lol.. I didn't even reorder ic when I realized I was out , thought I had a whole bag ..nope used every single one..... we need to to be in PTAA ... pregnancy test aholics annonomyous ... hi my name is muffin... "hi muffin, hello muffin", I am addicted to peeing on sticks..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i caught a better pic I have terrible lighting any better??!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-11-15-02-04.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TheTiebreaker said:


> It could still happen Muffin! FX for you!!!
> 
> Amber- if you don't mind me asking, what did you have removed for pcos? My sister has pcos and I am just curious. She hasn't actively started ttc but hasn't been preventing for over two years and nothing yet.

I got a contraceptive progesterone implant placed in my arm. A couple of months later I noticed some hairs around my nipple that I'd never had before. I didn't think much of it and plucked them out. 

I had that in for 18 months and swung between late periods to longer periods spotting and abdo pain. So I had that one out as I kept thinking I was pregnant and it drove me wild. We decided to have a baby but then I got into uni so a few months later I had another one put in. 

This is when it got bad. My periods stopped completely and I was in agony all the time, I started getting hairs on my chin and nipples and gained weight, I started getting high sugar symptoms like sores under my armpits and in my groin and under my boobs. Then I had bloods taken and had elevated testosterone so they sent me for a scan on my ovaries. They were very large and very cystic. They diagnosed me with PCOS. I then started bleeding dysfunctionally once for 40 days! I was put on blood clotting meds and became folate and b12 deficient. This extended bleeding went on for months. So they did another scan yup PCOS. Also 6 months after having it put in I lost about 40% of the hair on my head it was falling out in handfuls.

Then in November after I'd moved house I noticed my cycle started to get more normal and I was getting fertile cm mid month. I dint think much of it. Until I miscarried in Feb of this year not knowing I was pregnant. We worked out I was no more than 4w2d. But there was tissue coming away. Back to the docs I went I took a preg test and it was faint pos. week later bloods drawn and they were at a 1 so neg. 

They ordered another scan and I got my implant removed which had bent in half in my arm and was damaged not not as effective. A month later the scan came around and just-like-that poof ovaries normal size, not polycystic not implamed not displaced anymore..... had bloods done and testosterone normal!

Make of it what you will but I did not have pcos before it and I don't have it anymore!

They were so large before they'd moved higher than they should have been and they were worried about one of them twisting.

Now they are normal, I have no bleeding issues, all the hairs have fallen out, my moods are better and im off metformin and dont get that soreness in my creases anymore, I'm sweating less a lot less. my hair on my head is thick and healthy again. I'm normal again. It's like a miracle.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Wow amber ! I'm so glad you are healthy again , holy moly !&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin!! I see it! I see it! So hoping it gets darker you fertile thing!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahhhhh! Thank u I hope so too corn!! If not I hate frer forever lol!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pee on that other one first thing tomorrow...I command you! What time zone are you in?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TheTiebreaker said:


> Oh and I am having a hard time believing I am pregnant too! No morning sickness yet, but I am sure in the next couple weeks it will set in. My boobs hurt a little and I have an occasional cramp here and there. The main symptoms I have are bloating and constipation. Sorry tmi. Hoping reality sets in soon!!! &#9786;&#65039;

I'm with you on the constipation I'm usually and IBS person so this is quite something lol. Is there such a thing as TMI on here? :haha:



FLArmyWife said:


> Major hard time believing. actually the only time I do believe is when I'm on here because my siggy is a constant reminder I DID get a bfp. I feel like when I hear a heartbeat it'll sink in a little more, but wont officially sink in until I have a big belly and can feel the baby moving
> 
> muffin- waiting to see today's test. GL

I really like seeing my siggy on here too. I can't wait for the first scan, we wait until 12-14 weeks here in the UK booo! I'd like one at 7. I could go private but as we are off on hols in less than two weeks the pennies wont allow.



busytulip said:


> Muffin you crack me up. :haha: Did you hold out or break down and test?
> 
> Amber sorry that you weren't feeling well, I hope that you are doing much better now.

Thank you so much! I've had pneumonia but was treated with antibiotics and have made a quick recovery but now I have thrush from my mouth to my cooch :( lol 



Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! Sorry for being MIA the last day or so but I just kind of wanted to not think about TTC for a day or two and just relax and try not to get so hung up on it, you know?
> 
> Tomorrow I will be on CD 5 and I'm hoping that AF will end Friday. Usually my cycles are around 6 days. I'm going to start my OPKs on Saturday and my fingers are crossed that the SMEP, my prenatals, and Preseed all will help this cycle!
> 
> I've been having a really good feeling about it though unlike last month where I kind of just knew I wouldn't get a positive...so I'm hoping that my gut is right this month!
> 
> I'm a strong believer in intuition! I kinda had a feeling I wouldn't get a BFP my first cycle. I was so skeptical through my 2nd cycle because of all the "wrong" symptom spotting from the previous cycle lol. But the sore boobs around 6 DPO definitely tipped me off. I have a good feeling for you for this cycle too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Also I have a question...for those ladies who checked their CM...how did you do it? Did you just stick your fingers up there and feel for it or did you just notice it on your panties when you went to restroom?
> 
> Sorry if TMI question haha but I never notice any discharge or mucus around ovulation so I'm not sure if thats is an indicator of how fertile you are or what.Click to expand...
> 
> *Ashley*. I did a bit of both but I found when it really mattered I didnt have to reach for it it was just there. :)
> 
> I never really produced enough for it to show in my undies, so I had to check internally. Just wash your hands then stick a finger in, find your cervix, and swipe across to bring down whatever cm is on/around there.
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey FLArmywife, yes still here although I've been MIA for a few days as still pretty poorly. That infection did a number on me and so did the antibiotics sadly. But I'm on the mend. Glad to see everyone chugging along nicely.
> 
> I'm with you all on the bloat ladies I'm having to undo my jeans around 3-4pm and quite happily sleep too but with my kids are being home schooled at the mo -no chance lol!
> 
> TMI: I noticed a little couple of specs of red blood when I wiped twice this morning but I'm certain it's from the thrush from the antibiotics. That's a little worrying but I'm sure it was just the thrush causing it.
> 
> Is anyone else having a hard time believing it? I was told my chances of ever being pregnant again were near to nil due to pcos but as soon as I had my nexplanon removed I was scanned again and it all went away -even all the symptoms?! So I think even with huge painful boobs, stretching, intense sense of smell and food aversions, tiredness I'm still having a hard time believing it. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I am so sorry you had to go though all that. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend though. :hugs: I'm still only 4 weeks along, but I know what you mean when you say you have a hard time believing it.
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Well I went ahead and had my second betas drawn... it's only been 32.5 hours since the last, so I'm telling myself as long as it goes up I'll be happy, I don't cate how much, just rise!!! Then I'm done testing and worrying.. I'll just believe all is wrll, I'm ready to be excited and believe all is well!!!Click to expand...
> 
> FX for great results :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you, yeah it's been rough I'm just hoping this little one has stuck through it all and is alright. Even at 4 weeks I felt like this too and it hasn't changed. It's odd isnt it? Imagine how women felt before the days of bloods tests and scans. I'd be spooked! lol :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hahaha! I will !!! Lol I'm in Florida eastern time


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> Unedited

I totally see this and my screen is terrible. Exciting :)


----------



## busytulip

Amber~ Oh goodness you just can't catch a break! Glad you're on the mend.

Muffin~ I definitely see it on the last one :thumbup: Hopeful for darker lines!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok i caught a better pic I have terrible lighting any better??!!


I totally see it and I see pink. Excited for tomorrows :kiss:


----------



## busytulip

Corn will you still be holding out to test until the 20th?
Good luck :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

busytulip said:


> Amber~ Oh goodness you just can't catch a break! Glad you're on the mend.
> 
> Muffin~ I definitely see it on the last one :thumbup: Hopeful for darker lines!!!!

Ahhh shucks I'm alright. I count my blessings not mishaps, I am very blessed. :blush:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks ladies I can't wait, still not getting hopes up too much, I believe they do this to mess with us!! ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn what day are you testing?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> Thanks ladies I can't wait, still not getting hopes up too much, I believe they do this to mess with us!! ;)


Mmm I have my feelings about clearblue digi's too. I took one at 5 weeks 3 days and it was still showing 2-3 weeks grrrr


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok i caught a better pic I have terrible lighting any better??!!

I definitely see something on this one! Excited to see tomorrow's :winkwink:


----------



## busytulip

Amber~ Love your positive mindset!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> we need to to be in PTAA ... pregnancy test aholics annonomyous ... hi my name is muffin... "hi muffin, hello muffin", I am addicted to peeing on sticks..

:haha: I actually laughed out loud at this




muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok i caught a better pic I have terrible lighting any better??!!

I see it here. GL





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I got a contraceptive progesterone implant placed in my arm. A couple of months later I noticed some hairs around my nipple that I'd never had before. I didn't think much of it and plucked them out.
> 
> I had that in for 18 months and swung between late periods to longer periods spotting and abdo pain. So I had that one out as I kept thinking I was pregnant and it drove me wild. We decided to have a baby but then I got into uni so a few months later I had another one put in.
> 
> This is when it got bad. My periods stopped completely and I was in agony all the time, I started getting hairs on my chin and nipples and gained weight, I started getting high sugar symptoms like sores under my armpits and in my groin and under my boobs. Then I had bloods taken and had elevated testosterone so they sent me for a scan on my ovaries. They were very large and very cystic. They diagnosed me with PCOS. I then started bleeding dysfunctionally once for 40 days! I was put on blood clotting meds and became folate and b12 deficient. This extended bleeding went on for months. So they did another scan yup PCOS. Also 6 months after having it put in I lost about 40% of the hair on my head it was falling out in handfuls.
> 
> Then in November after I'd moved house I noticed my cycle started to get more normal and I was getting fertile cm mid month. I dint think much of it. Until I miscarried in Feb of this year not knowing I was pregnant. We worked out I was no more than 4w2d. But there was tissue coming away. Back to the docs I went I took a preg test and it was faint pos. week later bloods drawn and they were at a 1 so neg.
> 
> They ordered another scan and I got my implant removed which had bent in half in my arm and was damaged not not as effective. A month later the scan came around and just-like-that poof ovaries normal size, not polycystic not implamed not displaced anymore..... had bloods done and testosterone normal!
> 
> Make of it what you will but I did not have pcos before it and I don't have it anymore!
> 
> They were so large before they'd moved higher than they should have been and they were worried about one of them twisting.
> 
> Now they are normal, I have no bleeding issues, all the hairs have fallen out, my moods are better and im off metformin and dont get that soreness in my creases anymore, I'm sweating less a lot less. my hair on my head is thick and healthy again. I'm normal again. It's like a miracle.

Wow what a journey! so glad all is good now and you've gotten your bfp




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Mmm I have my feelings about clearblue digi's too. I took one at 5 weeks 3 days and it was still showing 2-3 weeks grrrr

Remember, most digis do their week projection for AFTER ovulation.. so even though you were 5+3 from lmp that would make you only roughly 3w past O.

Muffin- Girl, I am FIANLLY moving back home to Fl. What part are you in?


----------



## Cornfieldland

I think the 18th would be the earliest I would be 10 maybe 11dpo then. Mixed feelings after what happened last time about testing early.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> I think the 18th would be the earliest I would be 10 maybe 11dpo then. Mixed feelings after what happened last time about testing early.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmywife, I know I just expected to see 3+ but I read some people don't get that until gone 6 weeks so I will like a zombie preggo march to the test isle and pick up more on Saturday when I will be 6 weeks. 

My bfp was only cycle 3 since the early MC. The MC took me into march, then i had an odd short light AF in april then my lmp was may 2nd which was normal and bfp 3 weeks later so no time at all really. Very VERY lucky and blessed. I think it could be why I'm having a hard time believing because I set my mind to 6 months to a year best case scenario. Anyway enough dwelling. Happy thoughts. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornfieldland said:


> I think the 18th would be the earliest I would be 10 maybe 11dpo then. Mixed feelings after what happened last time about testing early.


I don't blame you, I think 10/11dpo is lovely. :hugs: Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> I think the 18th would be the earliest I would be 10 maybe 11dpo then. Mixed feelings after what happened last time about testing early.

Only one week away, hope it flies by :hugs:. FX for you! :flower:


Off topic, but does anyone know where the official Feb Due Dates thread is? I tried looking in the buddies forum but only found a small one with only a few posts.


----------



## busytulip

Disney Here you go
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2317321-february-lovebugs-2016-35-buggies-so-far.html
HTH


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks busy.

I had joined a late jan/early feb group and most of the ladies there are military, but I"m just not connecting :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

I don't blame you corn 

Flarmy - I am trying to close on a house in greencove springs right now, but I'm currently in st. Augustine, I spend tons of time in Orlando though my mother in law has a condo, (I've been in fl my whole life) where are you moving to? :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> I don't blame you corn
> 
> Flarmy - I am trying to close on a house in greencove springs right now, but I'm currently in st. Augustine, I spend tons of time in Orlando though my mother in law has a condo, (I've been in fl my whole life) where are you moving to? :)

We are going to be practically neighbors.

I was born in Jacksonville at the Naval Base.
Moved to Orlando when I was 12.
Now when DH get's out of the military we're moving to Ocala! (we wanted to move to Orlando but school and work for DH is in Gainesville/camp blanding. our families still live in East Orlando though and I work seasonally for Universal)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay flarmy! ! That's so cool , when is he getting out?


----------



## FLArmyWife

In 15 days! I am SOOO ready to be done with the ARMY. Glad that National Guard is only 1 weekend a month.

we should be in Orlando/Ocala by the end of the month!


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Disney Here you go
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2317321-february-lovebugs-2016-35-buggies-so-far.html
> HTH

Thanks! Just posted over there :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Sorry to hear you aren't connecting in the other group FLarmy, I hope you have better luck in the Feb. thread.

Disney~you're welcome. :)
I loved the pregnancy group I was in with my last...we're still active and it's been awesome to see each other's babies' grow up and share milestones. I wish that for you guys!

corn~just wanted to give BIG :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

That's amazing, Muffin - congrats! Now you've got me trying to remember if I have any tests in the bathroom haha. I'm 8dpo and trying to hold off another week. Won't happen.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley -- how ya doing out there &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww thanks anniemac! Not getting hopes up yet , ya never know could take 1 tomorrow and nothin :(
Go dig em out!! But I would recommend waiting till 10 dpo atleast I'm just nuts lol !! Because I think I make myself see stuff at this point ...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks for sharing Amber! My sister gained some weight after high school and that's when her symptoms started. She was just recently diagnosed though and she is 24. She just had her first natural period in over two years so hoping it happens for her soon! 

I totally saw something on the last one Muffin!!! Can't wait for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh can't remember who asked cause it is so many pages back, but I am in Mountain time. I live in New Mexico. 

Oh and I LOVE the PTAA!!! Ha ha! Sooo funny!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi guys... been a super busy day and just got dd down and I've been sick all day/night and a headache (makes me happy because this is how I felt with dd my first tri) ... so I'm hitting the hay, I'm so exhausted and got a busy busy day tomorrow (day before dd big bday party and have sooooooooo much to do!!!!)

I just joined the Feb group, thanks for posting that... I'll have to catch up reading it all tomorrow .. can't keep mu eyes open ri h t mow... nightynitxw


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Hi guys... been a super busy day and just got dd down and I've been sick all day/night and a headache (makes me happy because this is how I felt with dd my first tri) ... so I'm hitting the hay, I'm so exhausted and got a busy busy day tomorrow (day before dd big bday party and have sooooooooo much to do!!!!)
> 
> I just joined the Feb group, thanks for posting that... I'll have to catch up reading it all tomorrow .. can't keep mu eyes open ri h t mow... nightynitxw

If we don't hear from you before then, I hope the party goes great! Be sure to share pix of the announcement shirt! ;)


----------



## jessalex

Amber - I cannot believe what you have been through!! That is awful! So awesome that you are now preggers and have so many fun and exciting times ahead!
Muffin - can definitely see a line in that pic!! Woohoo!! Can't wait to see tomorrows pic :)
Corn - I'm thinking I will test at about the same time, really feel for you, lots of emotions and hormones still around for you xxx good luck!!
Everyone else, :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

jessalex said:


> Ashley - for me with cervical mucus it is there when I wipe during my fertile period, so I'm pretty lucky that it's easy to tell when it is there. GL over next few days, exciting for you to have a plan this cycle and fingers crossed you get your sticky bean




FLArmyWife said:


> You do whatever you need to :hugs: I'm glad you're back. Everyone needs a break at some point or another.
> Lots of :dust: hope you catch that eggy




FLArmyWife said:


> I just did off of what was in my panties, but there is a way for you to check it internally. You use your middle finger to lightly rub against the cervix and "scrape" off the CM :shrug: that's the best way I can describe it.




5starsplus1 said:


> Hey Ashley around O time I have a good amount of cm whenI wipe and some may even be in my undies...I have a lot of EWCM when Im getting ready to O...for some strange reason I always look in the toliet while im using it around O time and I can even see the EWCM coming out (sorry tmi)...I guess I don't have a problem with cm :winkwink: lol




muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley- I'm a cm checker it usually comes out if it doesn't I see what what I can round up inside lol!! But since I've been bf the baby i haven't had ewcm just watery maybe it'll work, who knows..




Disneymom1129 said:


> [
> I'm a strong believer in intuition! I kinda had a feeling I wouldn't get a BFP my first cycle. I was so skeptical through my 2nd cycle because of all the "wrong" symptom spotting from the previous cycle lol. But the sore boobs around 6 DPO definitely tipped me off. I have a good feeling for you for this cycle too :flower:

I never really produced enough for it to show in my undies, so I had to check internally. Just wash your hands then stick a finger in, find your cervix, and swipe across to bring down whatever cm is on/around there.
[/quote]

Thanks so much for all the replies ladies! I never notice anything in my underwear so I guess I will try checking with my finger. I've never done it before though, haha. When do you start to check? Around the time when you start using OPKs?


----------



## busytulip

jessa~ how are you? are you feeling any better?


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - I can so see the line on the last picture you posted!!

Disney- I don't think I ever said congratulations! But I am so happy for you!
I hope that my gut is right this cycle too lol. I have been just trying to relax and just go with the flow as much as I can while still "trying". 

DH and I made a nice reservation at a cute Bed and Breakfast in Wine Country for June 20th-21st. My dad will be watching our dd overnight so it will be nice to get away lol :haha: I'm sure I'll have already Ovulated by then but I'm hoping that just getting away with him will relax us both and kind of take the stress off of everything.


----------



## jessalex

busytulip said:


> jessa~ how are you? are you feeling any better?

Hey - UTI is still there but no way near as bad!! (thank goodness!) but I'm still running a temperature which is annoying. Feel like if I have conceived this time the poor embryo would have been cooked by these two days of temperatures!! Ahh!!
Thanks for asking, I'm sure I will be all better soon :flower:


----------



## jessalex

Ashley - that b & b night away sounds awesome!! Enjoy x


----------



## busytulip

I'm happy to hear that the pain is subsiding a bit. Those can be just awful!

Ashley I've always wanted to stay at a B&B. Have a nice time away together.


----------



## ashleyg

jessalex said:


> Ashley - that b & b night away sounds awesome!! Enjoy x




busytulip said:


> I'm happy to hear that the pain is subsiding a bit. Those can be just awful!
> 
> Ashley I've always wanted to stay at a B&B. Have a nice time away together.

Thanks ladies! I can't wait for it!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> It all sounds so promising! I really hope you get a bfp. I'm sorry though that you're having pain. It truly stinks that we can't just look inside a window and see what is going on.

Thanks. I'm hopeful. If only it were that simple.
AFM I'm 8DPO today and anxious tbh. My Boo said to me this morning that I look different (my body is changing), apparently my boobs look fuller, my butt, my face and he says my nose is shiny and he truly believes I have 'crossed over':haha: I don't see these 'changes' in my appearance but he swears he can so....idk.... hoping he's right bc he's so excited, he keeps staring at me with this smirky smile on his face:dohh:.....If I don't get a BFP I think he'll be more disappointed than me... Anyways, I'm just trying to be cool bc I'm so used to having AF show up each month regardless of what symptoms I have that getting excited will only happen when I see my pregnant belly:haha:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> It could still happen Muffin! FX for you!!!
> 
> Amber- if you don't mind me asking, what did you have removed for pcos? My sister has pcos and I am just curious. She hasn't actively started ttc but hasn't been preventing for over two years and nothing yet.
> 
> I got a contraceptive progesterone implant placed in my arm. A couple of months later I noticed some hairs around my nipple that I'd never had before. I didn't think much of it and plucked them out.
> 
> I had that in for 18 months and swung between late periods to longer periods spotting and abdo pain. So I had that one out as I kept thinking I was pregnant and it drove me wild. We decided to have a baby but then I got into uni so a few months later I had another one put in.
> 
> This is when it got bad. My periods stopped completely and I was in agony all the time, I started getting hairs on my chin and nipples and gained weight, I started getting high sugar symptoms like sores under my armpits and in my groin and under my boobs. Then I had bloods taken and had elevated testosterone so they sent me for a scan on my ovaries. They were very large and very cystic. They diagnosed me with PCOS. I then started bleeding dysfunctionally once for 40 days! I was put on blood clotting meds and became folate and b12 deficient. This extended bleeding went on for months. So they did another scan yup PCOS. Also 6 months after having it put in I lost about 40% of the hair on my head it was falling out in handfuls.
> 
> Then in November after I'd moved house I noticed my cycle started to get more normal and I was getting fertile cm mid month. I dint think much of it. Until I miscarried in Feb of this year not knowing I was pregnant. We worked out I was no more than 4w2d. But there was tissue coming away. Back to the docs I went I took a preg test and it was faint pos. week later bloods drawn and they were at a 1 so neg.
> 
> They ordered another scan and I got my implant removed which had bent in half in my arm and was damaged not not as effective. A month later the scan came around and just-like-that poof ovaries normal size, not polycystic not implamed not displaced anymore..... had bloods done and testosterone normal!
> 
> Make of it what you will but I did not have pcos before it and I don't have it anymore!
> 
> They were so large before they'd moved higher than they should have been and they were worried about one of them twisting.
> 
> Now they are normal, I have no bleeding issues, all the hairs have fallen out, my moods are better and im off metformin and dont get that soreness in my creases anymore, I'm sweating less a lot less. my hair on my head is thick and healthy again. I'm normal again. It's like a miracle.Click to expand...

O..M...G.... what an ordeal:shock:...I am so glad everything has turned around for you:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley- I'm going to look through some emails from fertility friend. I'm pretty sure there is one about checking CM.


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Thanks busy.
> 
> I had joined a late jan/early feb group and most of the ladies there are military, but I"m just not connecting :(

Yeah I know what you mean. I'm not knocking some of the other threads but you ladies are truly an awesome bunch. I browse some other threads and I don't find the connection, concern for each other and general well being for each other in some of them and trying to be friendly and concerned seems to be ignored. Not that you're fishing for compliments but....IDK.....I love it here with you gals:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Thanks. I'm hopeful. If only it were that simple.
> AFM I'm 8DPO today and anxious tbh. My Boo said to me this morning that I look different (my body is changing), apparently my boobs look fuller, my butt, my face and he says my nose is shiny and he truly believes I have 'crossed over':haha: I don't see these 'changes' in my appearance but he swears he can so....idk.... hoping he's right bc he's so excited, he keeps staring at me with this smirky smile on his face:dohh:.....If I don't get a BFP I think he'll be more disappointed than me... Anyways, I'm just trying to be cool bc I'm so used to having AF show up each month regardless of what symptoms I have that getting excited will only happen when I see my pregnant belly:haha:

lol I love when the SO calls it before the girl. My DH told me the weekend before my test, memorial day, that he KNEW I was pregnant. Sometimes I think we get so used to being tricked that we ignore real signs. :dust: Hope your SO is right!



Pato said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I'm not knocking some of the other threads but you ladies are truly an awesome bunch. I browse some other threads and I don't find the connection, concern for each other and general well being for each other in some of them and trying to be friendly and concerned seems to be ignored. Not that you're fishing for compliments but....IDK.....I love it here with you gals:hugs:

I am so glad you're comfortable here. I think we all lucked out in finding each other. Such an awesome group!





Ashley- I hope this helps!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;6;3262470;ca05


----------



## pinkpassion

Just checking in before starting my crazy day today... here is the reveal shirt i made and the dress I made for her to wear at the party!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150607_194927-1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









20150604_172039-1-1.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FLArmyWife

So cute pink!

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink! Adorable! You talented thing you!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Just checking in before starting my crazy day today... here is the reveal shirt i made and the dress I made for her to wear at the party!!!

So cute Pink...awwww....she's gonna b lovely...make sure to get plenty of pics of the reactions...lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- I have never taken two different kinds of opks. I wish I knew something that would help. I would just say bd a lot and watch your natural body signs. FX!!! 

Pato- my husband knew I was pregnant before my bfp. I am hoping your DH is right for you too!!!! FX! 

Pink- that shirt is adorable! That is going to be an awesome reveal! 

I love this group too! I have never posted on a thread before, just read them, but you all seemed so supportive that I knew I had to join! Thanks for being there for me!


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

pinkpassion said:


> Just checking in before starting my crazy day today... here is the reveal shirt i made and the dress I made for her to wear at the party!!!

Those are cute!! You are so creative :)

Is anyone 9dpo? I don't feel preggies anymore :( Lol, but have been since 1dpo-8dpo


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Thandi. Is there a test date you would like me to add you too?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well? 

Pink that vest is adorable ! How very sweet. :) 

5stars I have never used that type of opk I don't know how it works sorry. Hope someone else does and can answer for you.

I love this group too, I really missed the reading when I was out of action for a few days. 

AFM: took a clear blue today with weeks indicator and still stuck on 2-3 getting seriously peeved now. I'm 5 weeks and 6 days. However the FRER I just took is so dark there almost isnt a control line which is very much progress from 9 days ago when I took one last and before I was ill. That's reassuring as having temps is a worry in early pregnancy. xxxx


----------



## busytulip

5 Stars I don't use OPK's at all, I'm sorry I can't offer up any help.

Pato my husband usually 'knows' I'm pregnant before I do too. Hopeful for you!

Pink I hope that you get some video of everyone's reactions.

Tie I'm glad you've felt comfortable to post here. :hugs:

Amber try not to worry hun. I'm glad you are getting great progression of the FRERs still, don't let the digital weeks get to you.

Thandi have you tested recently?


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Thanks so much for all the replies ladies! I never notice anything in my underwear so I guess I will try checking with my finger. I've never done it before though, haha. When do you start to check? Around the time when you start using OPKs?

I started checking around the time I should be O'ing, to confirm it if anything. 



ashleyg said:


> Muffin - I can so see the line on the last picture you posted!!
> 
> Disney- I don't think I ever said congratulations! But I am so happy for you!
> I hope that my gut is right this cycle too lol. I have been just trying to relax and just go with the flow as much as I can while still "trying".
> 
> DH and I made a nice reservation at a cute Bed and Breakfast in Wine Country for June 20th-21st. My dad will be watching our dd overnight so it will be nice to get away lol :haha: I'm sure I'll have already Ovulated by then but I'm hoping that just getting away with him will relax us both and kind of take the stress off of everything.

Thanks Ashley! And that little getaway to a B&B sounds great. Hope you guys have some great quality time together :winkwink:


5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

It'll be ok! Maybe you have a faulty test? Be sure to get the baby dancing in just in case. I don't know much about the digital OPKs since I always used the regular ones. GL & let us know!


pinkpassion said:


> Just checking in before starting my crazy day today... here is the reveal shirt i made and the dress I made for her to wear at the party!!!

Super cute! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> I don't blame you corn
> 
> Flarmy - I am trying to close on a house in greencove springs right now, but I'm currently in st. Augustine, I spend tons of time in Orlando though my mother in law has a condo, (I've been in fl my whole life) where are you moving to? :)

 Muffin did u test again?!?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the replies ladies! I never notice anything in my underwear so I guess I will try checking with my finger. I've never done it before though, haha. When do you start to check? Around the time when you start using OPKs?
> 
> I started checking around the time I should be O'ing, to confirm it if anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Muffin - I can so see the line on the last picture you posted!!
> 
> Disney- I don't think I ever said congratulations! But I am so happy for you!
> I hope that my gut is right this cycle too lol. I have been just trying to relax and just go with the flow as much as I can while still "trying".
> 
> DH and I made a nice reservation at a cute Bed and Breakfast in Wine Country for June 20th-21st. My dad will be watching our dd overnight so it will be nice to get away lol :haha: I'm sure I'll have already Ovulated by then but I'm hoping that just getting away with him will relax us both and kind of take the stress off of everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ashley! And that little getaway to a B&B sounds great. Hope you guys have some great quality time together :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be ok! Maybe you have a faulty test? Be sure to get the baby dancing in just in case. I don't know much about the digital OPKs since I always used the regular ones. GL & let us know!
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in before starting my crazy day today... here is the reveal shirt i made and the dress I made for her to wear at the party!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Super cute! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!Click to expand...

Thanks Disney we are BD every other day until we get a + opk...he seems to think we will get it tomorrow and then we will do it every day for 3 days :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

No haven't tested corn, my cousin is in the military and I haven't seen him in 20 years, since we were little kids, and got the chance today ! He came in for 2 days from California, So I'm spending the day with him in Jax beach, and will test tomorrow or late tonight ! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks Disney we are BD every other day until we get a + opk...he seems to think we will get it tomorrow and then we will do it every day for 3 days :happydance:

Sounds like a good plan to me! :thumbup:


muffinbabes4 said:


> No haven't tested corn, my cousin is in the military and I haven't seen him in 20 years, since we were little kids, and got the chance today ! He came in for 2 days from California, So I'm spending the day with him in Jax beach, and will test tomorrow or late tonight ! Hope everyone has a great day!

That's great! Hope you have a great time! :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink that shirt looks awesome! Tomorrow is an exciting day for you :)

Can't wait to see your test muffin. Have fun today. 

Sorry I've been gone for a few days. DH and I agreed when we got married that at least once a month on his days off (wed &thurs) we would unplug. No tvs, no computer, no phone, we just focus on us and spend time together. We had an awesome date night and had a great time together. Got some bd in too ;) I think I'm pretty much caught up with what's going on now! It was a lot of reading lol I love this group!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks everyone!!!!!
Today's been a crap day. . It's been one thing after another and part of my cake fell apart, but I think I can still make it all work!!!
The only good thing in my day is getting my beta results back!!! And I think I can rest easy... in just 32.5 hours my beta doubled from 8180 to 16,037!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so I'm goingto just believe we have a healthy little bean in there and that it's growing well!!! 
Happy day everyone.. (I'll read up and catch up on y'all later, I still have a ton to do) I just wanted to share the good news!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!!
> Today's been a crap day. . It's been one thing after another and part of my cake fell apart, but I think I can still make it all work!!!
> The only good thing in my day is getting my beta results back!!! And I think I can rest easy... in just 32.5 hours my beta doubled from 8180 to 16,037!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so I'm goingto just believe we have a healthy little bean in there and that it's growing well!!!
> Happy day everyone.. (I'll read up and catch up on y'all later, I still have a ton to do) I just wanted to share the good news!!!!

That's great! They definitely doubled. Hope everything else works out ok! :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy-- what time is your scan? :bunny:


----------



## pinkpassion

Just checking in on you flarmy, waiting on news on your scan, good luck!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

5stars - try not to worry and just keep testing. CD9 is early. The apps can estimate, but they can't possibly know what's going on in your body at any given moment. Maybe you're ovulating a little later than usual. That's happened to me. I've also gotten only one day of a blinking smiley before. Maybe your surge started in the afternoon rather than this morning. Just have sex everyday/every other day (whatever you usually plan on) in the meantime. 

I've also been hearing that women are being advised to test in the afternoon after holding off on peeing as long as possible and not guzzling water immediately beforehand. But I can't verify that and haven't looked into why. If it will ease your mind, you could also test twice a day. Good luck!


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Pink that shirt looks awesome! Tomorrow is an exciting day for you :)
> 
> Can't wait to see your test muffin. Have fun today.
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for a few days. DH and I agreed when we got married that at least once a month on his days off (wed &thurs) we would unplug. No tvs, no computer, no phone, we just focus on us and spend time together. We had an awesome date night and had a great time together. Got some bd in too ;) I think I'm pretty much caught up with what's going on now! It was a lot of reading lol I love this group!!


Sounds lovely! 
And WE love you!



pinkpassion said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!!
> Today's been a crap day. . It's been one thing after another and part of my cake fell apart, but I think I can still make it all work!!!
> The only good thing in my day is getting my beta results back!!! And I think I can rest easy... in just 32.5 hours my beta doubled from 8180 to 16,037!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so I'm goingto just believe we have a healthy little bean in there and that it's growing well!!!
> Happy day everyone.. (I'll read up and catch up on y'all later, I still have a ton to do) I just wanted to share the good news!!!!

:hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a crap day. hopefully it got better and tomorrow is a brand new day




Sorry for not posting soon. My scan was at 3:40 central time (well by the time I saw the Dr it was after 4). then we went to dinner, grocery shopped, came home and put groceries away, and got stuck talking to the neighbor for an hour.


But here is my photo. 
I cried... we got to see the flicker of the heart! Can't wait to actually hear the heartbeat
 



Attached Files:







20150612_163239.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8









20150612_163350.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 5starsplus1

AnnieMac2 said:


> 5stars - try not to worry and just keep testing. CD9 is early. The apps can estimate, but they can't possibly know what's going on in your body at any given moment. Maybe you're ovulating a little later than usual. That's happened to me. I've also gotten only one day of a blinking smiley before. Maybe your surge started in the afternoon rather than this morning. Just have sex everyday/every other day (whatever you usually plan on) in the meantime.
> 
> I've also been hearing that women are being advised to test in the afternoon after holding off on peeing as long as possible and not guzzling water immediately beforehand. But I can't verify that and haven't looked into why. If it will ease your mind, you could also test twice a day. Good luck!

Thank you....Ive just never gotten a blinking smiley before and it kinda freaked me out...I usually go from a blank face to a smiley (not blinking)...So I was just a little worried...I usually test twice a day but didn't bother today b/c my OH stated that this why he hates OPK's because they are too stressful, so I listen and didn't even bother testing this afternoon...We have a romantic evening planned for tomorrow and we plan to BD regardless what the OPK's is saying tomorrow...he wants me stress free b/c he says that my stress is scaring the eggs lol lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Pink that shirt looks awesome! Tomorrow is an exciting day for you :)
> 
> Can't wait to see your test muffin. Have fun today.
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for a few days. DH and I agreed when we got married that at least once a month on his days off (wed &thurs) we would unplug. No tvs, no computer, no phone, we just focus on us and spend time together. We had an awesome date night and had a great time together. Got some bd in too ;) I think I'm pretty much caught up with what's going on now! It was a lot of reading lol I love this group!!
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely!
> And WE love you!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!!
> Today's been a crap day. . It's been one thing after another and part of my cake fell apart, but I think I can still make it all work!!!
> The only good thing in my day is getting my beta results back!!! And I think I can rest easy... in just 32.5 hours my beta doubled from 8180 to 16,037!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so I'm goingto just believe we have a healthy little bean in there and that it's growing well!!!
> Happy day everyone.. (I'll read up and catch up on y'all later, I still have a ton to do) I just wanted to share the good news!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a crap day. hopefully it got better and tomorrow is a brand new day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not posting soon. My scan was at 3:40 central time (well by the time I saw the Dr it was after 4). then we went to dinner, grocery shopped, came home and put groceries away, and got stuck talking to the neighbor for an hour.
> 
> 
> But here is my photo.
> I cried... we got to see the flicker of the heart! Can't wait to actually hear the heartbeatClick to expand...

:yipee: FLArmyWife


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Pink that shirt looks awesome! Tomorrow is an exciting day for you :)
> 
> Can't wait to see your test muffin. Have fun today.
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for a few days. DH and I agreed when we got married that at least once a month on his days off (wed &thurs) we would unplug. No tvs, no computer, no phone, we just focus on us and spend time together. We had an awesome date night and had a great time together. Got some bd in too ;) I think I'm pretty much caught up with what's going on now! It was a lot of reading lol I love this group!!
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely!
> And WE love you!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!!
> Today's been a crap day. . It's been one thing after another and part of my cake fell apart, but I think I can still make it all work!!!
> The only good thing in my day is getting my beta results back!!! And I think I can rest easy... in just 32.5 hours my beta doubled from 8180 to 16,037!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so I'm goingto just believe we have a healthy little bean in there and that it's growing well!!!
> Happy day everyone.. (I'll read up and catch up on y'all later, I still have a ton to do) I just wanted to share the good news!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a crap day. hopefully it got better and tomorrow is a brand new day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not posting soon. My scan was at 3:40 central time (well by the time I saw the Dr it was after 4). then we went to dinner, grocery shopped, came home and put groceries away, and got stuck talking to the neighbor for an hour.
> 
> 
> But here is my photo.
> I cried... we got to see the flicker of the heart! Can't wait to actually hear the heartbeatClick to expand...

Ahh! What a good looking scan! You can see the little fetal pole and everything. Congratulations :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Flarmywife! That is such an awesome pic! So happy for you!!!!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## jessalex

Congratulations Flarmy!! That is so exciting!!:happydance: Such a special moment for you xx


----------



## jessalex

Awesome news about your levels Pink!! Sounds like a very happy bean is growing nicely in there :)

5Stars - sounds like a plan re the opks, they can actually be quite stressful! Hopefully this will be your month!

Hopeful - a night with no tv etc sounds like a great idea!!! Something we should all do more often I think. I know what you mean about catching up with things, so much happens on this thread!


----------



## jessalex

One more thing from me - nurse phoned last night with urine results (went in about a UTI) and apparently I do not have any infection, but there was blood present so they want to do further tests. Not feeling great about that - hopefully I don't have anything seriously wrong! Might not be on here over next few days, and the whole baby thing has suddenly taken a back seat for me!
Good luck to you all 
:dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh wow Jessalex, saying a prayer for you that everything is ok!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Pink that shirt looks awesome! Tomorrow is an exciting day for you :)
> 
> Can't wait to see your test muffin. Have fun today.
> 
> Sorry I've been gone for a few days. DH and I agreed when we got married that at least once a month on his days off (wed &thurs) we would unplug. No tvs, no computer, no phone, we just focus on us and spend time together. We had an awesome date night and had a great time together. Got some bd in too ;) I think I'm pretty much caught up with what's going on now! It was a lot of reading lol I love this group!!
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely!
> And WE love you!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!!
> Today's been a crap day. . It's been one thing after another and part of my cake fell apart, but I think I can still make it all work!!!
> The only good thing in my day is getting my beta results back!!! And I think I can rest easy... in just 32.5 hours my beta doubled from 8180 to 16,037!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so I'm goingto just believe we have a healthy little bean in there and that it's growing well!!!
> Happy day everyone.. (I'll read up and catch up on y'all later, I still have a ton to do) I just wanted to share the good news!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such a crap day. hopefully it got better and tomorrow is a brand new day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not posting soon. My scan was at 3:40 central time (well by the time I saw the Dr it was after 4). then we went to dinner, grocery shopped, came home and put groceries away, and got stuck talking to the neighbor for an hour.
> 
> 
> But here is my photo.
> I cried... we got to see the flicker of the heart! Can't wait to actually hear the heartbeatClick to expand...

Aww yay! I am so excited for you! Got teary-eyed seeing the pic, that is just awesome. Nothing like seeing the heartbeat for the first time <3. Definitely puts your mind at ease, too! Hopefully I get a scan at my July 10 appt, I'll be 8 weeks by then.


----------



## Disneymom1129

jessalex said:


> One more thing from me - nurse phoned last night with urine results (went in about a UTI) and apparently I do not have any infection, but there was blood present so they want to do further tests. Not feeling great about that - hopefully I don't have anything seriously wrong! Might not be on here over next few days, and the whole baby thing has suddenly taken a back seat for me!
> Good luck to you all
> :dust:

FX for you that you get some answers, and that it's something minor. No fun at all :(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry to hear that jessalex. What a bummer, hopefully there'll be a quick fix for you.


----------



## ashleyg

Okay ladies...when are the best times to take ovulation tests? I keep reading conflicting things. I want to be sure that they are as accurate as possible! Last month I was taking one in the morning and the last one in the late afternoon. 

This time I have been reading that it's best to take the first OPK with second morning urine and then take your 2nd OPK in the late afternoon/evening time.


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome Thandi. Is there a test date you would like me to add you too?

Oh yes please. The 20th ... One more week :l


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Flarmy great scan pic! :D so pleased you got to see a flicker of heartbeat, hoping I can next time :D do you have another scan booked x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jessalex- FX for you

No second scan booked yet as we will be moving to another state and my dr therewants to do just a regular visit first


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies...when are the best times to take ovulation tests? I keep reading conflicting things. I want to be sure that they are as accurate as possible! Last month I was taking one in the morning and the last one in the late afternoon.
> 
> This time I have been reading that it's best to take the first OPK with second morning urine and then take your 2nd OPK in the late afternoon/evening time.

I think each brand is different, so just go by the directions of the brand you buy


----------



## 5starsplus1

jessalex said:


> One more thing from me - nurse phoned last night with urine results (went in about a UTI) and apparently I do not have any infection, but there was blood present so they want to do further tests. Not feeling great about that - hopefully I don't have anything seriously wrong! Might not be on here over next few days, and the whole baby thing has suddenly taken a back seat for me!
> Good luck to you all
> :dust:

Oh no, so sorry to hear this, hopefully everything is fine....sometimes blood in urine isn't really that serious....I have had some and it wasn't a major infection...try not to stress and just know everything will wrk out just fine dear :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

AFM: still getting a high surge but haven't ovulated yet....I can feel the pain coming so I may O on tonight or tomorrow, either way Im not gonna stress im going to enjoy my day and romantic evening tonight :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Catch that eggy 5stars :)


Muffin- anxious to see your test


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning ladies! I have to play catch up! Hope everyone is wonderful &#9825;&#9825; 
Well.. af came today :( but it's ok, I'm sure it's because I'm still bf the baby my lp had finally went to 11 days 
and all the extra green tea every single day 3-4 times a day and extra b vitamins didn't help, it went back to 10 this month...(I'm pretty healthy 100 lbs 5'2, eat no fast food no sodas all organic no preservatives ect..) so to me it's my body still bf the baby and eventually my hormones will get right again!! :) 
It does stink .. heres to next cycle &#9825;&#9825;
I'll be playing catch up later today yall have a good day.. and good luck for any testers ;)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh I am sorry Muffin! FX that next cycle will be it for you! A 10 day LP is still good, I thought, isn't it? It's going to happen soon for you!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: i'm sorry muffin but so glad you're able to have a positive attitude.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry muffin, hopeful illy next cycle will be it for you. 

5stars, you sound so relaxed about your o day. I think I need to take some lessons from you! 

afm I'm really enjoying not temping or doing opks. I feel a lot less stressed and I've been sleeping better, which has been fantastic. I'm on cd 13 today and I can feel o coming. I'm going to try not to symptom spot and get my hopes up this time around. I'm not sure how that will go lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust: hopeful! I think stress free could be your ticket to a bfp


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies...when are the best times to take ovulation tests? I keep reading conflicting things. I want to be sure that they are as accurate as possible! Last month I was taking one in the morning and the last one in the late afternoon.
> 
> This time I have been reading that it's best to take the first OPK with second morning urine and then take your 2nd OPK in the late afternoon/evening time.

My instructions said FMU, but the day I O'd I had a negative (but very close) result in the morning, and by 1:30pm it was positive. I would try and test at the same time every day, and once you see it getting close, test twice a day. Then once you get a positive, you can stop testing. GL!


5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: still getting a high surge but haven't ovulated yet....I can feel the pain coming so I may O on tonight or tomorrow, either way Im not gonna stress im going to enjoy my day and romantic evening tonight :happydance:

Woohoo have fun :sex:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Morning ladies! I have to play catch up! Hope everyone is wonderful &#9825;&#9825;
> Well.. af came today :( but it's ok, I'm sure it's because I'm still bf the baby my lp had finally went to 11 days
> and all the extra green tea every single day 3-4 times a day and extra b vitamins didn't help, it went back to 10 this month...(I'm pretty healthy 100 lbs 5'2, eat no fast food no sodas all organic no preservatives ect..) so to me it's my body still bf the baby and eventually my hormones will get right again!! :)
> It does stink .. heres to next cycle &#9825;&#9825;
> I'll be playing catch up later today yall have a good day.. and good luck for any testers ;)

So sorry to hear. Darn that :witch:! You've got a great attitude though :thumbup:. Best of luck next cycle, we're here for you! :flower:


.hopeful.one. said:


> Sorry muffin, hopeful illy next cycle will be it for you.
> 
> 5stars, you sound so relaxed about your o day. I think I need to take some lessons from you!
> 
> afm I'm really enjoying not temping or doing opks. I feel a lot less stressed and I've been sleeping better, which has been fantastic. I'm on cd 13 today and I can feel o coming. I'm going to try not to symptom spot and get my hopes up this time around. I'm not sure how that will go lol

:dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry muffin : ( it totally sucks! Big hugs to you and think positive for this cycle!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lovely scan Flarmy! A heart beat is a beautiful thing!


----------



## busytulip

jessa~praying it's nothing serious

muffin~sorry the witch got you

hopeful~electronic free times are such a great thing, my DH and I do this as well. Very freeing! :) FX'd the relaxed approach does the trick!

Thandi~ Good luck holding out until test day!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Love the dress and t shirt pink! 

Flarmy wohoo baby scan! That's so cute little bean in there growing healthy

Sorry muffin :af: got you

Good luck testers :dust:

Congratulations to all the :bfp: getters


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you all


How is everyone doing?


----------



## Disneymom1129

How are you doing Oldermummy? Where are you at in your cycle? :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:
 

> Thank you all
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Doing well. About to start our busy weekend. Got a graduation party this afternoon and then another Disney trip tomorrow! That's gonna be twice in one week :blush:. Tomorrow we're meeting our friends down there though. Should be super fun! 

How are you doing FLArmy? Still on cloud 9? :cloud9:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- I wish I could be on :cloud9: sadly what should be a happy time is dampened by issues with trying to get the military to move us. 

I so wish I could go back to the life of multiple disney visits in a week lol.

Sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy. Have you told many people?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Still not feeling pregnant at all. Hopefully that doesn't mean anything. The only symptoms I have had are some mild cramps only occasionally, some constipation, and very, very mild breast pain. I almost wish the morning sickness would start, so I would at least feel pregnant. That must make me totally crazy!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry your happy time isn't so happy right now Flarmywife! Hopefully things get better soon!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- I know how you feel. I still don't 'feel pregnant' even after seeing the baby on the u/s. hopefully you get some symptoms to help it sink in some

thanks. the short version is the military was supposed to move us. we're supposed to be out of our house by june 30 but the army says they can't move us until july 5


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks! At least I am in good company!!!! 

Oh man! That sounds like a nightmare! Are you going to have to move everything yourselves then?


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disney- I wish I could be on :cloud9: sadly what should be a happy time is dampened by issues with trying to get the military to move us.
> 
> I so wish I could go back to the life of multiple disney visits in a week lol.
> 
> Sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy. Have you told many people?

Sorry to hear about the stressful situation ](*,). Everything happens for a reason! Maybe some good will come of it. Hang in there :hugs:

I have not told anyone besides DH. Not even our daughter, although it seems like she has caught on. She's just terrible at keeping secrets (as any 5 year old is :laugh2:.) Since I've had a mc in the past, were going to keep it on the down low until we're in or near the second trimester (or if all is well at my apt next month, maybe we'll announce it after that)



TheTiebreaker said:


> Still not feeling pregnant at all. Hopefully that doesn't mean anything. The only symptoms I have had are some mild cramps only occasionally, some constipation, and very, very mild breast pain. I almost wish the morning sickness would start, so I would at least feel pregnant. That must make me totally crazy!!!!

Same.. I feel great. Boobs are still tender and Im getting minor period-like cramps, but that's it. I'm not terribly worried since I felt amazing my whole pregnancy with my daughter too.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So sorry Muffin, big hugs, great attitude to have though I admire it.

FLArmywife what a lush scan pic! How totally amazing you got to see your little ones heart beating, pure magic! 

Oldermummy, heeeeeeeeeey *waves* how are you? xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

We probably will have to move ourselves which will be a nightmare because we have NOTHING packed (the military packs everything for you)

Disney- awe yeah 5 yr olds are the worst at keeping secrets lol
We aren't telling many ppl either until closer to second trimester.

We want to take out families out to lunch or dinner and insist everyone look desserts. DH or I will have given ultrasounds pics to the hostess to put in the menus so when they open the menu 'ta-da' but we'll see if that's how we actually get to do it


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> We probably will have to move ourselves which will be a nightmare because we have NOTHING packed (the military packs everything for you)
> 
> Disney- awe yeah 5 yr olds are the worst at keeping secrets lol
> We aren't telling many ppl either until closer to second trimester.
> 
> We want to take out families out to lunch or dinner and insist everyone look desserts. DH or I will have given ultrasounds pics to the hostess to put in the menus so when they open the menu 'ta-da' but we'll see if that's how we actually get to do it

Agh bummer :(. Hope it works out for you guys. 

I love that idea! Very original. We're probably just going to throw a big sister shirt on DD at a gathering and see how long it takes for people to notice :laugh2:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! Nice to hear other people feel the same and aren't really having symptoms. 

I am so sorry that you'll have to move yourself Flarmywife! Moving is such a huge pain! 

We have told mine and my DH immediate family. We had my son (almost 4) tell them that mom has a baby in her tummy. It was awesome seeing their reactions. I told my DH by writing it on the back of our anniversary card since I took the test the morning of our anniversary. I had to wait for him to read it till he woke up, so the wait was horrible! Lol. He was excited though.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am thinking I can add one more symptom to my list. Lol. I am CRAVING pizza and boneless buffalo wings! Like I MUST have them!!! Ha ha. DH said he will go pick them up for me. Good man!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- I've been craving pizza too. Can't wait to go pick up our pizza here in a few minutes


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am probably going to put on 80 lbs with this baby if I am not careful! Oh well, bring on the pizza!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Im at Boston pizza just finished eating pizza and calamari : )


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's awesome tie breaker that you found out in time for your anniversary : ) how special is that!?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It's just a pizza kinda night!!! Love it!

It was so awesome Corn! Such a special gift for our day! Thank you.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Pretty picture, FLArmy! Sorry about the move. They're so annoying.

I'm really sorry, Muffin. It's so disappointing.


----------



## Pato

Good night everyone. Had to do some catching up,

Flarmy...lovely scan:hugs:l had tears, it's really beautiful to see it and hear the heart...wishing u all the best:happydance:

Jessa, omg that must b an ordeal but I'm praying it's nothing serious 

Muffin so sorry honey . ...u have an amazing attitude all the best for next cycle

Everyone else hope u r all doing well...


----------



## Pato

Afm, I'm 9DPO today. I'm having these...idk..electrical feeling twinges and cramps in my uterus, lower back pain like someone is taking a crowbar and slooowwwly opening the bones in my spine apart, and I'm having headaches for the past three days now. I'm expecting AF on Wednesday and the only symptom I have b4 my period is a headache the evening be it starts which is always next morning....so technically I am having symptoms I never experience. Plus it feels like there's a heaviness in my uterus. I'm trying to be good and not test until at least Friday if AF doesn't come but it's proving to be a test for me not to.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> Afm, I'm 9DPO today. I'm having these...idk..electrical feeling twinges and cramps in my uterus, lower back pain like someone is taking a crowbar and slooowwwly opening the bones in my spine apart, and I'm having headaches for the past three days now. I'm expecting AF on Wednesday and the only symptom I have b4 my period is a headache the evening be it starts which is always next morning....so technically I am having symptoms I never experience. Plus it feels like there's a heaviness in my uterus. I'm trying to be good and not test until at least Friday if AF doesn't come but it's proving to be a test for me not to.

Sounds promising! FX for you!!


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovlies. I woke up this morning and recorded my temp as per usual and it was .3 degrees lower....last time this happened AF started with a gush.....so naturally . ...I panicked and grabbed one of my tests and ran to the bathroom. I'm 10DPO today and so I got a:BFN:.....:cry: AF isn't due till Wednesday so I'm hoping this was implantation dip:shrug:. I was upset but managed to get back to sleep and dreamed my sister was all excited screaming "you got a temp spike at 11DPO". Oh how our minds play tricks on us....


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I have never temped before so I don't know anything about temp dips but I have my fx for you! Really hoping it's your month!!! Keep us posted on how things are going! Really hoping for you!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awww pato, hang in there it's not over until it's over, hugs. xx

AFM: :cry: Not good, I'm spotting. I don't have pain yet and it's very minimal but I'm so upset and worried. Trying to put a brave face on in front of Hubby but I am worried this could be the beginning of the end of my pregnancy as I'm 6 weeks and one day and still getting 2-3 weeks on the digi, surely if all was well it would be 3+ by now. :nope:

I've been to the out of hours doctor who didn't have a clue what he was doing or talking about -but he booked me into the early pregnancy unit for weds morning. I hope this bleeding doesn't get worse or I start cramping. I have an ultrasound booked for 8.30am weds. :cry:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Awww pato, hang in there it's not over until it's over, hugs. xx
> 
> AFM: :cry: Not good, I'm spotting. I don't have pain yet and it's very minimal but I'm so upset and worried. Trying to put a brave face on in front of Hubby but I am worried this could be the beginning of the end of my pregnancy as I'm 6 weeks and one day and still getting 2-3 weeks on the digi, surely if all was well it would be 3+ by now. :nope:
> 
> I've been to the out of hours doctor who didn't have a clue what he was doing or talking about -but he booked me into the early pregnancy unit for weds morning. I hope this bleeding doesn't get worse or I start cramping. I have an ultrasound booked for 8.30am weds. :cry:

Oh dear..sometimes spotting occurs with some ladies.....both my mom and younger sister had full on bleeds every month for four months and had no clue they were both four months pregnant.....there's still hope. Praying for u that it clears up honey :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Corn~ did you say pizza and calamari? eeew :haha:

Pato~seeing that BFN is so emotional :hugs:

Amber~praying for you. Like Pato said, some ladies do have bleeding and go on to deliver healthy, happy babies. Having an SCH is also not uncommon, just try to take things easy and stay hydrated. :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber- I had some spotting with my daughter and it turned out to be nothing. She is a healthy, wild 2 year old now, but I know how scary it is to see blood. Praying for you!!! Sorry they can't get you in sooner, just to set your mind at ease. I agree with Busytulip. Stay hydrated and get lots of rest. Keep us posted!!! &#128536;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Good morning lovlies. I woke up this morning and recorded my temp as per usual and it was .3 degrees lower....last time this happened AF started with a gush.....so naturally . ...I panicked and grabbed one of my tests and ran to the bathroom. I'm 10DPO today and so I got a:BFN:.....:cry: AF isn't due till Wednesday so I'm hoping this was implantation dip:shrug:. I was upset but managed to get back to sleep and dreamed my sister was all excited screaming "you got a temp spike at 11DPO". Oh how our minds play tricks on us....

FX that AF stays away! :dust:





AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Awww pato, hang in there it's not over until it's over, hugs. xx
> 
> AFM: :cry: Not good, I'm spotting. I don't have pain yet and it's very minimal but I'm so upset and worried. Trying to put a brave face on in front of Hubby but I am worried this could be the beginning of the end of my pregnancy as I'm 6 weeks and one day and still getting 2-3 weeks on the digi, surely if all was well it would be 3+ by now. :nope:
> 
> I've been to the out of hours doctor who didn't have a clue what he was doing or talking about -but he booked me into the early pregnancy unit for weds morning. I hope this bleeding doesn't get worse or I start cramping. I have an ultrasound booked for 8.30am weds. :cry:

Amber- take a deep breath. I have a few friends on here that have spotted throughout their entire pregnancy and their babies are good. As long as there isn't any tissue you should be fine. spotting during pregnancy is normal. during all 3 of her pregnancies my mom had "period like flow" for all 9 months! Hopefully wednesday you'll be put at ease but Im sure everything is fine.
Also when I just saw my Dr on Friday he said up until week 5 miscarriage is about 1 in 4. After 5 weeks it decreases to 1 in 1,000. The odds are in your favor


----------



## jessalex

Amber - I can only imagine how you are feeling!! What the other ladies have said is true though, it is extremely common for people to spot during their pregnancies. All you can do is rest, keep hydrated and hope that everything is ok. Great news that you have been booked in for a scan, hang in there!!!!


----------



## jessalex

Pato - got everything crossed for you that your temp dip was due to implantation!!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber awwww im keeping my fx crossed that all is well with you :hugs:
Pato I hope it was an implantation dip :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::dance::headspin:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you, each and every one of you. Your words have calmed me and thank you for your prayers too. I haven't bled now in 7 hours. I've bled on both pregnancies but also on all three mc's. I feel positive right now as I still have my symptoms and no cramps pain or spotting. Let's hope it stays this way. Thank you all again. Xx xx xx 5 stars huge congratulations! Amazing news. Xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Don't get down pato, it could very well be implantation.

Amber I'm so glad you are feeling better and the spotting has stayed away. It can be very common, I know a lot of women go through it. I'm sure you'll have a great scan this week. 

Huge congratulations 5stars!! I want details!! How'd he do it? How's the ring? Ahh congrats again :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay 5stars!!! Sooo happy for you on your engagement! FX for your bfp in two weeks! 

Amber I am so glad your bleeding has stopped!! Going to keep praying for you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::dance::headspin:

:happydance: YAY! Congrats!! Oh I hope your good luck streak continues.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber...I really hope all is well, sorry for the stress...praying the bleeding stays away.

5stars how exciting! So much to look forward too Congrats!


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry, Amber. I do hear many women with healthy pregnancies have spotting. How does the digi measure weeks? With hcg? If that's the case, it hardly matters what your level is, only the rate at which it's rising. Fx for you.


----------



## AnnieMac2

5stars - Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies....Im so glad I found you gals lol :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Don't get down pato, it could very well be implantation.
> 
> Amber I'm so glad you are feeling better and the spotting has stayed away. It can be very common, I know a lot of women go through it. I'm sure you'll have a great scan this week.
> 
> Huge congratulations 5stars!! I want details!! How'd he do it? How's the ring? Ahh congrats again :)

Well you ladies know we had a romantic evening last night and we had a very late night....so this morning when I got up for church he said he was extremely tired and was just gonna sleep....Well when I came back home my room door was closed and when I opened it there was a huge teddy bear with a keep sake notebook that said Will You Marry Me and that's when he came out of our bedroom bathroom and got down on one knee and asked me....I was so shocked and I wouldn't stop hugging and kissing him and I kinda forgot to say yes until he said well will you lol...The ring is a princess cut Leo 1 1/2 karat.....I love it and of course I love him :dance::wohoo::headspin: more baby dancing tonight :sex:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe so cute! Congrats again 5stars


----------



## jessalex

5 stars that is amazing!!!!! Congratulations :yipee: I bet you get your bfp in two weeks!! Yay :flower:


----------



## mirandala

I love seeing the number of BFPs go up in this group title. Sending happy baby vibes to everyone and I hope to continue to see that number increase!!

I've just done two iuis and am now back in the tww. fx!


And congrats 5stars! That is sooooo exciting. Yayyyy!


----------



## 5starsplus1

jessalex said:


> 5 stars that is amazing!!!!! Congratulations :yipee: I bet you get your bfp in two weeks!! Yay :flower:

Awwww thanks and Im believing this too


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay miranda! Which test date would you like me to put you in for?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5starsplus1 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Don't get down pato, it could very well be implantation.
> 
> Amber I'm so glad you are feeling better and the spotting has stayed away. It can be very common, I know a lot of women go through it. I'm sure you'll have a great scan this week.
> 
> Huge congratulations 5stars!! I want details!! How'd he do it? How's the ring? Ahh congrats again :)
> 
> Well you ladies know we had a romantic evening last night and we had a very late night....so this morning when I got up for church he said he was extremely tired and was just gonna sleep....Well when I came back home my room door was closed and when I opened it there was a huge teddy bear with a keep sake notebook that said Will You Marry Me and that's when he came out of our bedroom bathroom and got down on one knee and asked me....I was so shocked and I wouldn't stop hugging and kissing him and I kinda forgot to say yes until he said well will you lol...The ring is a princess cut Leo 1 1/2 karat.....I love it and of course I love him :dance::wohoo::headspin: more baby dancing tonight :sex:Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations 5stars. Such a sweet story :)


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Don't get down pato, it could very well be implantation.
> 
> Amber I'm so glad you are feeling better and the spotting has stayed away. It can be very common, I know a lot of women go through it. I'm sure you'll have a great scan this week.
> 
> Huge congratulations 5stars!! I want details!! How'd he do it? How's the ring? Ahh congrats again :)
> 
> Well you ladies know we had a romantic evening last night and we had a very late night....so this morning when I got up for church he said he was extremely tired and was just gonna sleep....Well when I came back home my room door was closed and when I opened it there was a huge teddy bear with a keep sake notebook that said Will You Marry Me and that's when he came out of our bedroom bathroom and got down on one knee and asked me....I was so shocked and I wouldn't stop hugging and kissing him and I kinda forgot to say yes until he said well will you lol...The ring is a princess cut Leo 1 1/2 karat.....I love it and of course I love him :dance::wohoo::headspin: more baby dancing tonight :sex:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:OMG...huge congratulations honey:hugs::hugs::hugs:that's so romantic:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Pato

GM Lovelies, sure hope everyone is doing well today....

AFM, my temp dipped below my coverline this morning so AF is on her way....two days early, I've started spotting already so I'm thinking I'm out this toss....My Boo seemed a little disappointed but I told him that's why I try not to get my hopes up until I'm late bc I hate disappointments....anyways...on to the next cycle (Cycle #3 TTC)....have a great day lovelies


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> GM Lovelies, sure hope everyone is doing well today....
> 
> AFM, my temp dipped below my coverline this morning so AF is on her way....two days early, I've started spotting already so I'm thinking I'm out this toss....My Boo seemed a little disappointed but I told him that's why I try not to get my hopes up until I'm late bc I hate disappointments....anyways...on to the next cycle (Cycle #3 TTC)....have a great day lovelies

Awww im sorry Pato but don't count urself out until you see the ugly witch!


----------



## 5starsplus1

AFM, I wanna say that I indeed O yesterday....I had those ovulation cramps and lots of EWCM....but my calendar says today....ladies which should I count, yesterday or today? Either way im still gonna BD tonight just to be safe but I just have a gut feeling that I O yesterday...If I start to feel what I felt yesterday then I may change my mind and say today but as for now Im pretty sure it happened yesterday....feel free to comment!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> GM Lovelies, sure hope everyone is doing well today....
> 
> AFM, my temp dipped below my coverline this morning so AF is on her way....two days early, I've started spotting already so I'm thinking I'm out this toss....My Boo seemed a little disappointed but I told him that's why I try not to get my hopes up until I'm late bc I hate disappointments....anyways...on to the next cycle (Cycle #3 TTC)....have a great day lovelies

:hugs: awe I'm sorry. but don't loose hope you've been trying only a short time. (though I know that doesn't make it any easier) You're time is coming soon!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM, I wanna say that I indeed O yesterday....I had those ovulation cramps and lots of EWCM....but my calendar says today....ladies which should I count, yesterday or today? Either way im still gonna BD tonight just to be safe but I just have a gut feeling that I O yesterday...If I start to feel what I felt yesterday then I may change my mind and say today but as for now Im pretty sure it happened yesterday....feel free to comment!

You know your body way better than a calendar. Our bodies don't have an internal calendar and go "hmm.. it's X,x,2015.. time to O" lol. So if you think you O'd then go with that! Bding today for good measure it also a good idea. My dr recommended day of O and day after so :thumbup: hope you catch that eggy


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars...Fertility friend is not exact. It always shows me O-ing 2 days after my body is telling me I did. That's how I got pregnant by accident last year, by going by it exactly and not by my CM. CM and Ovulation pain should tell you exactly...then I guess you still have 12-24hrs while eggy is alive : )


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hang in there Pato...TTC is a emotional journey. It will happen : )


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies....so if I ovulated yesterday then I am officially in my TWW as of today :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

How is everyone holding up?

BFP ladies- feeling ok?

TWW ladies- everyone feeling good?


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> How is everyone holding up?
> 
> BFP ladies- feeling ok?
> 
> TWW ladies- everyone feeling good?

Im great thanks for asking...how are you holding up?


----------



## FLArmyWife

You'll be on :cloud9: for a while I bet 5stars

I'm doing ok. battled nausea all day yesterday, hoping to feel better today. just more stressed about trying to figure out our moving situation


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> You'll be on :cloud9: for a while I bet 5stars
> 
> I'm doing ok. battled nausea all day yesterday, hoping to feel better today. just more stressed about trying to figure out our moving situation

Yes ur so right lol....im still in shock lol!

Awwww I pray the nausea lets up some and please try not to stress too much about the moving situation it's not good for the little one :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

.hopeful.one. said:


> Don't get down pato, it could very well be implantation.
> 
> Amber I'm so glad you are feeling better and the spotting has stayed away. It can be very common, I know a lot of women go through it. I'm sure you'll have a great scan this week.
> 
> Huge congratulations 5stars!! I want details!! How'd he do it? How's the ring? Ahh congrats again :)

Heya, yep no more spotting, no pain and still have all my symptoms, I took a frer and it's as strong as ever, fingers crossed. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Yay 5stars!!! Sooo happy for you on your engagement! FX for your bfp in two weeks!
> 
> Amber I am so glad your bleeding has stopped!! Going to keep praying for you!

Thank you I appreciate that so much! 



Cornfieldland said:


> Amber...I really hope all is well, sorry for the stress...praying the bleeding stays away.
> 
> 5stars how exciting! So much to look forward too Congrats!

So far its staying away, nothing since a dot 3-4pm yesterday.



AnnieMac2 said:


> I'm so sorry, Amber. I do hear many women with healthy pregnancies have spotting. How does the digi measure weeks? With hcg? If that's the case, it hardly matters what your level is, only the rate at which it's rising. Fx for you.

It measures HGC levels in the urine. I havent had a blood test they dont take them in the UK unless it looks as if you're miscarrying. 



Pato said:


> GM Lovelies, sure hope everyone is doing well today....
> 
> AFM, my temp dipped below my coverline this morning so AF is on her way....two days early, I've started spotting already so I'm thinking I'm out this toss....My Boo seemed a little disappointed but I told him that's why I try not to get my hopes up until I'm late bc I hate disappointments....anyways...on to the next cycle (Cycle #3 TTC)....have a great day lovelies

Sorry to hear that, could still be implantation at this stage though. Fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone else is doing well?


AFM: I'm good, :thumbup: Boobs are sore took a very dark frer this morning no cramping, spotting, pain or anything to suggest anything is wrong at the moment. I'm hoping the scan will see a happy little bean with a heartbeat on Weds then we will be announcing the pregnancy on Fathers day this Sunday :D by putting three cards on the mantel, one from DS one from DD and one from Blob and putting a pic of them on facebook followed by the scan of blob :). 2 more sleeps. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Awwww I pray the nausea lets up some and please try not to stress too much about the moving situation it's not good for the little one :hugs:

:hugs: I'm trying not to. I am just so ready to move home and the thought that we'll be here 10 days longer than expected just sucks.. means I wont be home for my bday :cry: but I guess it helps us keep the pregnancy a secret longer because we don't want to tell family until closer to 12 weeks




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM: I'm good, :thumbup: Boobs are sore took a very dark frer this morning no cramping, spotting, pain or anything to suggest anything is wrong at the moment. I'm hoping the scan will see a happy little bean with a heartbeat on Weds then we will be announcing the pregnancy on Fathers day this Sunday :D by putting three cards on the mantel, one from DS one from DD and one from Blob and putting a pic of them on facebook followed by the scan of blob :). 2 more sleeps. xxxx

FX you get to see that little flicker. So glad the spotting has stopped and you still have all your symptoms


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww I pray the nausea lets up some and please try not to stress too much about the moving situation it's not good for the little one :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: I'm trying not to. I am just so ready to move home and the thought that we'll be here 10 days longer than expected just sucks.. means I wont be home for my bday :cry: but I guess it helps us keep the pregnancy a secret longer because we don't want to tell family until closer to 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I'm good, :thumbup: Boobs are sore took a very dark frer this morning no cramping, spotting, pain or anything to suggest anything is wrong at the moment. I'm hoping the scan will see a happy little bean with a heartbeat on Weds then we will be announcing the pregnancy on Fathers day this Sunday :D by putting three cards on the mantel, one from DS one from DD and one from Blob and putting a pic of them on facebook followed by the scan of blob :). 2 more sleeps. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> FX you get to see that little flicker. So glad the spotting has stopped and you still have all your symptomsClick to expand...

I understand but you gotta trust that everything will work out just fine, even your bday :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy...morning sickness is brutal! But it's a sign the HCG is rising so it's a good thing. I took some pills for it last time but it made me sooooo sleepy. I've heard good things about those preggie pops if you can find them.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry Pato! Your positive attitude is awesome! Hoping next cycle is it for you!!!

Amber I am so glad the spotting stopped! Can't wait to see your scan Wednesday! 

Flarmywife- I always sucked on lemon candies to help my morning sickness with my DD and DS. 

AFM: I think my morning sickness may just be starting. The last two days, I have woke up not feeling great. It's more of the yucky empty stomach feeling, not real nausea. My boobs are also getting more sore. I am thankful for all of these symptoms, cause it means my hcg is rising. I want the next week and a half to go by fast! Can't wait to see my little peanut! My DS keeps telling everyone it's one boy and one girl....&#128563; guess we will see! We would be so happy to have twins!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

What a bummer Pato! Nothing to do but keep on truckin. 

Try to stay calm as possible Flarmy. Stress is no good for you or baby. Hopefully your moving situation will work itself out soon! I know it's got to be tough. 

I'll be rooting for twins tie!! I completely agree, I think twins would be amazing. Hopefully your son knows something you dont. :) 

AFM I'm starting the tww. I had awful o pain yesterday afternoon and tons of cm so I'm counting it as my official o day. We are still going to bd today to be safe. Our timing has been awesome this time around but I won't be getting my hopes up until AF is late.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks hopeful! 

I have my FX this is your month!!! Hoping the tww flies by for you!


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> You'll be on :cloud9: for a while I bet 5stars
> 
> I'm doing ok. battled nausea all day yesterday, hoping to feel better today. just more stressed about trying to figure out our moving situation

Nausea makes it feel all the more real doesn't it....hope you feel better:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Hello and thanks ladies.
hopeful- GL in the TWW. hoping this is your lucky month.:thumbup:

Tie - Morning sickness can be a bummer but I like to think its reassurance that things are progressing...:hugs:

Amber - so glad the spotting stopped and your tests are darker......:thumbup:


----------



## busytulip

5stars~ Congrats to you on your engagement! Sending you good BFP vibes too!

Amber~Glad to hear that the bleeding isn't like it was before and praying you have a great scan!

Jessa~Any word on what's going on? Praying that your doing okay hun

Hopeful~ FX'd this is your month!!!

Pato~sorry you are feeling out, I love that you are so positive about things though. :)

Tie and FLarmy~ Hopefully the morning sickness doesn't become too overwhelming :hugs:

AFM this 2 week wait is just lasting forever. Yesterday DH and I think we ate a bad meal out and both ended up ill. :( Brutal.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy...morning sickness is brutal! But it's a sign the HCG is rising so it's a good thing. I took some pills for it last time but it made me sooooo sleepy. I've heard good things about those preggie pops if you can find them.

Haven't looked for the preggie pops though I have a feeling I might be able to find them at babies r us :shrug: right now ginger ale is my best friend. though it makes me burp those deep, feel it in your toes, guy type burps but I feel better so I don't care lol. Yes I'm trying to embrace the MS as reassurance. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmywife- I always sucked on lemon candies to help my morning sickness with my DD and DS.
> 
> AFM: I think my morning sickness may just be starting. The last two days, I have woke up not feeling great. It's more of the yucky empty stomach feeling, not real nausea. My boobs are also getting more sore. I am thankful for all of these symptoms, cause it means my hcg is rising. I want the next week and a half to go by fast! Can't wait to see my little peanut! My DS keeps telling everyone it's one boy and one girl....&#128563; guess we will see! We would be so happy to have twins!

I have been sucking on some wintergreen mints and they help a little. I'm not a big fan on lemon unless it's a straight up lemon.. I know so bad for your teeth but SO good. I'm weird

Yay for symptoms. Makes it feel so real. Excited for your scan. 




.hopeful.one. said:


> Try to stay calm as possible Flarmy. Stress is no good for you or baby. Hopefully your moving situation will work itself out soon! I know it's got to be tough.
> 
> AFM I'm starting the tww. I had awful o pain yesterday afternoon and tons of cm so I'm counting it as my official o day. We are still going to bd today to be safe. Our timing has been awesome this time around but I won't be getting my hopes up until AF is late.

I know. I try not to stress but I have an anxiety disorder so it is super hard. However, things are working themselves out today

Yay for the tww! When do you want me to put you as testing? (or do I already have you down.. lol hard to keep track sometimes)



Pato said:


> Nausea makes it feel all the more real doesn't it....hope you feel better:hugs:

:hugs: yes makes it feel so much more real



omgness I have to tell you ladies. As I ran to the bathroom last night DH asked if i was ok. I told him quickly "gonna be sick". A few minutes later he comes into the bathroom, taps my shoulder, and tries to hand me a can of ginger ale WHILE I'm throwing up :dohh: he means well but uhm.. no thanks.. I'll wait until AFTER I'm done throwing up to try and drink some

and We have a final moving date... later than we wanted but a little more stress free. The military will come pack everything July 1-2 then they'll load our stuff up on a truck July 6.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hope you feel better soon flarmy, I feel sick 24/7 :(

On a positive note I had my midwife booking appointment today. 
All went well.
Got another scan next Tuesday
Then my 12 week scan end of next month hopefully :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hope you feel better soon flarmy, I feel sick 24/7 :(
> 
> On a positive note I had my midwife booking appointment today.
> All went well.
> Got another scan next Tuesday
> Then my 12 week scan end of next month hopefully :D

I hope you feel better soon. 
Yay on the MW booking. and excited to see your next scan! Can't believe how time is moving fast and slow all at once


----------



## Disneymom1129

Trying my best to catch up, sorry if i skipped over anyone 


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Awww pato, hang in there it's not over until it's over, hugs. xx
> 
> AFM: :cry: Not good, I'm spotting. I don't have pain yet and it's very minimal but I'm so upset and worried. Trying to put a brave face on in front of Hubby but I am worried this could be the beginning of the end of my pregnancy as I'm 6 weeks and one day and still getting 2-3 weeks on the digi, surely if all was well it would be 3+ by now. :nope:
> 
> I've been to the out of hours doctor who didn't have a clue what he was doing or talking about -but he booked me into the early pregnancy unit for weds morning. I hope this bleeding doesn't get worse or I start cramping. I have an ultrasound booked for 8.30am weds. :cry:

FX that everything looks great on Wednesday. As all the other ladies have mentioned, early spotting is pretty normal. Hang in there! :flower:



5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::dance::headspin:

Aw congratulations!! :wedding: :flower:


mirandala said:


> I love seeing the number of BFPs go up in this group title. Sending happy baby vibes to everyone and I hope to continue to see that number increase!!
> 
> I've just done two iuis and am not back in the tww. fx!
> 
> 
> And congrats 5stars! That is sooooo exciting. Yayyyy!

:dust:


Pato said:


> GM Lovelies, sure hope everyone is doing well today....
> 
> AFM, my temp dipped below my coverline this morning so AF is on her way....two days early, I've started spotting already so I'm thinking I'm out this toss....My Boo seemed a little disappointed but I told him that's why I try not to get my hopes up until I'm late bc I hate disappointments....anyways...on to the next cycle (Cycle #3 TTC)....have a great day lovelies

Sorry about the temp dip :(. Best of luck next cycle, we're here for you :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> AFM, I wanna say that I indeed O yesterday....I had those ovulation cramps and lots of EWCM....but my calendar says today....ladies which should I count, yesterday or today? Either way im still gonna BD tonight just to be safe but I just have a gut feeling that I O yesterday...If I start to feel what I felt yesterday then I may change my mind and say today but as for now Im pretty sure it happened yesterday....feel free to comment!

Yes definitely trust your body over the calculator. I could tell which day I ovulated because of O pains. Yay TWW! GL :dust:


FLArmyWife said:


> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy...morning sickness is brutal! But it's a sign the HCG is rising so it's a good thing. I took some pills for it last time but it made me sooooo sleepy. I've heard good things about those preggie pops if you can find them.
> 
> Haven't looked for the preggie pops though I have a feeling I might be able to find them at babies r us :shrug: right now ginger ale is my best friend. though it makes me burp those deep, feel it in your toes, guy type burps but I feel better so I don't care lol. Yes I'm trying to embrace the MS as reassurance.
> 
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Flarmywife- I always sucked on lemon candies to help my morning sickness with my DD and DS.
> 
> AFM: I think my morning sickness may just be starting. The last two days, I have woke up not feeling great. It's more of the yucky empty stomach feeling, not real nausea. My boobs are also getting more sore. I am thankful for all of these symptoms, cause it means my hcg is rising. I want the next week and a half to go by fast! Can't wait to see my little peanut! My DS keeps telling everyone it's one boy and one girl....&#128563; guess we will see! We would be so happy to have twins!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been sucking on some wintergreen mints and they help a little. I'm not a big fan on lemon unless it's a straight up lemon.. I know so bad for your teeth but SO good. I'm weird
> 
> Yay for symptoms. Makes it feel so real. Excited for your scan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Try to stay calm as possible Flarmy. Stress is no good for you or baby. Hopefully your moving situation will work itself out soon! I know it's got to be tough.
> 
> AFM I'm starting the tww. I had awful o pain yesterday afternoon and tons of cm so I'm counting it as my official o day. We are still going to bd today to be safe. Our timing has been awesome this time around but I won't be getting my hopes up until AF is late.Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I try not to stress but I have an anxiety disorder so it is super hard. However, things are working themselves out today
> 
> Yay for the tww! When do you want me to put you as testing? (or do I already have you down.. lol hard to keep track sometimes)
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Nausea makes it feel all the more real doesn't it....hope you feel better:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: yes makes it feel so much more real
> 
> 
> 
> omgness I have to tell you ladies. As I ran to the bathroom last night DH asked if i was ok. I told him quickly "gonna be sick". A few minutes later he comes into the bathroom, taps my shoulder, and tries to hand me a can of ginger ale WHILE I'm throwing up :dohh: he means well but uhm.. no thanks.. I'll wait until AFTER I'm done throwing up to try and drink some
> 
> and We have a final moving date... later than we wanted but a little more stress free. The military will come pack everything July 1-2 then they'll load our stuff up on a truck July 6.Click to expand...

That is too funny about your DH :laugh2:. Glad(?) ms has kicked in and made it more real for you. I would actually like to have at least a little bit to put my mind at ease lol. And glad to hear that the move is working out as well :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM: Not much new here. Had a busy day yesterday at Disney... our friends are there til Wednesday so we showed them around. We figured we walked probably 7-8 miles and even did some swimming. I am BEAT today! Yet back to work this week. Sigh.

Still not very many symptoms, starting to get the pinching/pulling cramps though. Anxiously waiting for my blood test on Friday. [-o&lt;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> That is too funny about your DH :laugh2:. Glad(?) ms has kicked in and made it more real for you. I would actually like to have at least a little bit to put my mind at ease lol. And glad to hear that the move is working out as well :flower:

Poor guy was just trying to help but sheesh lol. Yes it's ok to bad glad the MS has kicked in a little more. 




Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM: Not much new here. Had a busy day yesterday at Disney... our friends are there til Wednesday so we showed them around. We figured we walked probably 7-8 miles and even did some swimming. I am BEAT today! Yet back to work this week. Sigh.
> 
> Still not very many symptoms, starting to get the pinching/pulling cramps though. Anxiously waiting for my blood test on Friday. [-o&lt;

Excited to hear what your numbers are!
That's a lot of walking.. not sure I could do that in the heat. But sure do miss Disney lol. We're still seriously contemplating coming in October


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> That is too funny about your DH :laugh2:. Glad(?) ms has kicked in and made it more real for you. I would actually like to have at least a little bit to put my mind at ease lol. And glad to hear that the move is working out as well :flower:
> 
> Poor guy was just trying to help but sheesh lol. Yes it's ok to bad glad the MS has kicked in a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Not much new here. Had a busy day yesterday at Disney... our friends are there til Wednesday so we showed them around. We figured we walked probably 7-8 miles and even did some swimming. I am BEAT today! Yet back to work this week. Sigh.
> 
> Still not very many symptoms, starting to get the pinching/pulling cramps though. Anxiously waiting for my blood test on Friday. [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Excited to hear what your numbers are!
> That's a lot of walking.. not sure I could do that in the heat. But sure do miss Disney lol. We're still seriously contemplating coming in OctoberClick to expand...

The heat actually wasn't too bad yesterday. I think it stayed in the mid-to-high 80's. Yes you guys need to come out to DL! :plane:


----------



## busytulip

Disney~ also anxious to hear what your new numbers are

FLarmy~ I'm glad you have a moving date, I hope that offers a little stress relief

Tasha~ glad things went well, I hope that you'll be able to share piccies of your scan with us

Mirandala~Good luck enduring this TWW, hopeful the IUI has been successful


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I see them on amazon https://www.amazon.com/Preggie-Pop-Drops-Pieces-Assortment/dp/B000EILS0Y
I sucked on sour gummies and it helped a bit too, and lemon water.


----------



## mirandala

FLArmyWife said:


> Yay miranda! Which test date would you like me to put you in for?

Thanks FLArmyWife! 

It's my 30th birthday on the 26th, so while I'll only be at 12dpo, I think it'd be nice to test then, just in case it's positive- it will be an excellent bday pressie! I think I will do it at the end of the day though, so a morning bfn doesn't ruin the whole day.


----------



## jessalex

Hi everyone!! As usual, heaps to catch up on! I love this group:thumbup:

Flarmy - that cracks me up about your hubby with the ginger ale, how sweet!! It must be so hard for them watching us stress and worry when ttc (and probably drive them mad) and then when we finally get pregnant, we're sick, tired, emotional and grumpy!! 
Disney - looking forward to seeing your latest results!!
Pato - so sorry to hear that you think the witch is on her way. Good on you for the positive attitude, you really deserve your bfp!
Amber - awesome to hear that spotting has stopped and no cramping etc for you. Yay!! 
GL - Hopeful, Mirandala and 5stars, you sound as if you are all at about the same stage in the tww, exciting!! Baby dust x
Congrats tasha - midwife appt sounds like it went really well :)
Tie - as much as morning sickness is horrible, it is in a weird way so reassuring that baby is growing and doing what it should.
Corn - how are you??? When are you planning to test?? I would like to last until Friday if I can (AF due Sunday)
Sorry if I have missed anyone, I had to keep checking I had the right names in the right places, hope I got them all right!!


----------



## jessalex

busytulip said:


> Jessa~Any word on what's going on? Praying that your doing okay hun

Thanks busytulip - I am waiting on results from repeat urine test, so should know more today. Pain has completely gone, so only thing that could be a problem is my kidney function. Got everything crossed results come back normal. Thanks for the prayers. :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

jessalex said:


> busytulip said:
> 
> 
> Jessa~Any word on what's going on? Praying that your doing okay hun
> 
> Thanks busytulip - I am waiting on results from repeat urine test, so should know more today. Pain has completely gone, so only thing that could be a problem is my kidney function. Got everything crossed results come back normal. Thanks for the prayers. :flower:Click to expand...

I've got my FX for you as well :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jess- it was cute because he was trying but i was not in the mood.

Glad to hear the oain is gone and you are doing well.


----------



## Pato

Good evening everyone. I just realized how special u ladies are in that u all understand what I'm going through and what I'm saying. Talking to my friends it's like speaking a different language, they have no clue what I'm talking about and it's so funny to me:haha: I call it Preggospeak. 
I'm Pato and I'm TTC#3. Currently CD 1 waiting to BD with DH. Charting my BBT to see when I'll O bc I have no OPK but one HPT left for FMU if AF doesn't show at the end of the TWW of cycle 3.....FX for my BFP.... :haha: ......they all look at me like....wahhh :shock::dohh:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> Good evening everyone. I just realized how special u ladies are in that u all understand what I'm going through and what I'm saying. Talking to my friends it's like speaking a different language, they have no clue what I'm talking about and it's so funny to me:haha: I call it Preggospeak.
> I'm Pato and I'm TTC#3. Currently CD 1 waiting to BD with DH. Charting my BBT to see when I'll O bc I have no OPK but one HPT left for FMU if AF doesn't show at the end of the TWW of cycle 3.....FX for my BFP.... :haha: ......they all look at me like....wahhh :shock::dohh:

I completely agree! Only one of my friends understands (she struggled to conceive and was on here for about 6 months I believe). Nonetheless it's nice to have people to talk to. I use the lingo around dh and he now uses the terms BFP & O in conversation :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> Good evening everyone. I just realized how special u ladies are in that u all understand what I'm going through and what I'm saying. Talking to my friends it's like speaking a different language, they have no clue what I'm talking about and it's so funny to me:haha: I call it Preggospeak.
> I'm Pato and I'm TTC#3. Currently CD 1 waiting to BD with DH. Charting my BBT to see when I'll O bc I have no OPK but one HPT left for FMU if AF doesn't show at the end of the TWW of cycle 3.....FX for my BFP.... :haha: ......they all look at me like....wahhh :shock::dohh:

:rofl: Not sure if I should be proud or somewhat embarrassed that I understood every acronym :laugh2:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- yes we all understand what each other is going through (for the most part though everyone's journey is a little different) but it is awesome to have people whom understand

I try so hard not to use acronyms in real life but cant help it lol. DH is like "yall have your own military code talk"


----------



## Cornfieldland

Jess I'm the same AF due Sunday. I am trying to hold out until Friday too : )


----------



## jessalex

That is so true!!! It took me awhile to figure out what some acronyms meant. The one I struggled with the most was ic. Confused the heck out of me for ages!


----------



## AnnieMac2

FLArmy, I'm sorry you're not feeling well. The ginger ale story did make me laugh though. Sounds like something dopey DH would do.


----------



## busytulip

That's so true Pato :rofl:

Jess and Corn FX'd for blazin BFP's Friday :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> Good evening everyone. I just realized how special u ladies are in that u all understand what I'm going through and what I'm saying. Talking to my friends it's like speaking a different language, they have no clue what I'm talking about and it's so funny to me:haha: I call it Preggospeak.
> I'm Pato and I'm TTC#3. Currently CD 1 waiting to BD with DH. Charting my BBT to see when I'll O bc I have no OPK but one HPT left for FMU if AF doesn't show at the end of the TWW of cycle 3.....FX for my BFP.... :haha: ......they all look at me like....wahhh :shock::dohh:

hahahahaha exactly lol.....im glad I have you ladies b/c I would probably be crazy sitting at my desk talking to myself about TWW...this was funny and cute Pato


----------



## 5starsplus1

AFM, I've decided in order to take some of the stress off of me during the TWW im not gonna track my symptoms until after 6dpo....I figured the most important symptoms happens around this time b/c this is when implantation should start (between 6-12 dpo)....so im going to try REALLY hard to block everything out of my mind until then ha....I just wanna get my BFP this cycle so bye bye stress you can't live here anymore :happydance:


----------



## Pato

jessalex said:


> That is so true!!! It took me awhile to figure out what some acronyms meant. The one I struggled with the most was ic. Confused the heck out of me for ages!

lol that one had me too...only yesterday I had to google FMU and FRER :haha: And because I was off this forum for almost six yrs I couldn't even remember what BFP meant :haha:


----------



## JynxSunny

Hi mom's I'm with the mid June crew test day was the 19 but tested this am got my. :bfp: lots of baby dust to you all and the other Mons that have been talking to my crazy self thanks xoxo first cycle here and on opk sticks just need baby bean to stay and stick


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Jynxsunny!

I just looked at all the test dates coming up and I can't wait to see everyone's BFPs!!! I have my fx for all of you! Good luck girls!!!! 
&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Jynx! :dance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, It's been stupidly busy here but I thought I'd pop in and just say I'm thinking of you all and let you know there has been no more problems since sunday. The scan is now tomorrow morning so not long. I will put up the pic if you all want me too and if its good news, which judging by the nausea I've had today It could be. Much love to you all. Mwha xxxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM, I've decided in order to take some of the stress off of me during the TWW im not gonna track my symptoms until after 6dpo....I figured the most important symptoms happens around this time b/c this is when implantation should start (between 6-12 dpo)....so im going to try REALLY hard to block everything out of my mind until then ha....I just wanna get my BFP this cycle so bye bye stress you can't live here anymore :happydance:

Sounds like a great idea. I did my best not to symptom spot and it definitely was less stressful. The boobs did start getting sore around 6PDO so it was hard to ignore it at that point. FX for you! :dust:


JynxSunny said:


> Hi mom's I'm with the mid June crew test day was the 19 but tested this am got my. :bfp: lots of baby dust to you all and the other Mons that have been talking to my crazy self thanks xoxo first cycle here and on opk sticks just need baby bean to stay and stick

Congrats! :flower:


TheTiebreaker said:


> Congrats Jynxsunny!
> 
> I just looked at all the test dates coming up and I can't wait to see everyone's BFPs!!! I have my fx for all of you! Good luck girls!!!!
> &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;

You're right, we've got a very exciting week or two ahead of us! I'm excited :D


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey everyone, It's been stupidly busy here but I thought I'd pop in and just say I'm thinking of you all and let you know there has been no more problems since sunday. The scan is now tomorrow morning so not long. I will put up the pic if you all want me too and if its good news, which judging by the nausea I've had today It could be. Much love to you all. Mwha xxxxx

Awesome to hear that all is going well with you! Definitely been thinking about you. YES please post scan pix! :thumbup:


AFM I got my 2-3 weeks on the digi this morning so my mind is put at ease at least for this week :laugh2:. Forgot how much the first trimester drags. I mean, it feels like forever ago I found out, yet I am not even at the 5 week mark yet :dohh:. I'm going to try and really just sit back and enjoy it though since there's a good chance this is our last baby.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber- look forward to seeing your scan

Disney- I agree that it just seems to drag by. i'm starting to go stir crazy


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ldies I need your help again...Im a litle confused... I got my cramps and EWCM on Sunday we bd Sunday night around 10 pm and we both fell aslepp last night b/c we were sooooo tired but wewoke up at 6 ths morning to BD...My OH stated well we bd late Sunday so there should have still bn some :spermy: there on Monday night...they should still be alive 24 hrs later lol so we made sure to bd this morning jut to cover last night lol... Im like this is beginning to be like a second job, clocking in and out :growlmad: So here is when we bd...Wenesday, twice on Friday Saturday Sunday and today, do you guys think we covered out grounds???:thumbup: Even if I ovulated yesterday do you gals think that the little swimmers were still there? HELP!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes you are more than covered. they can last for up to 5 days!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Yes you are more than covered. they can last for up to 5 days!

 Ok thanks I was just worried b/c if I actually ovulated yesterday we actually missed it but thanks for responding....I knew I could count on you :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

hi ladies!!!!!!

So sorry I've been mia!!! I've been thinking of you all... I hope all is well!! 

Been so busy after dd birthday party and our friends are visiting from another state this week.

Had my scan today and met my new dr which i absolutely love!!! She was so thorough and spent an hour talking with us before the ultrasound . She said I can continue to bf dd through this pregnancy if I'd like, and she also said we could try vbac if this pregnancy goes well without complication (both things my old ob said no to) ... she was so thorough and reassuring , she upped my progesterone and put me on new type, so that was different .. but good..
Now the part that worried me, my scan we saw a pretty little bean with a beautiful heart beat but it was measuring 6+2, which is should be 6+5 by ovulation and 6+6 by lmp.. so naturally because of my mmc where baby was measuring 5 days behind I panicked, even though the dr said all is well and up to a week is normal ... she knew how worried I was so scheduled me another scan in 2 weeks, I can't wait .. I just want this little bean to be ok!!!!!

Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bfp start rolling in!!!!

Here is a pic of the scan and dd's birthday cake I made!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150616_123706-1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10









2015-06-16 13.00.42.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ldies I need your help again...Im a litle confused... I got my cramps and EWCM on Sunday we bd Sunday night around 10 pm and we both fell aslepp last night b/c we were sooooo tired but wewoke up at 6 ths morning to BD...My OH stated well we bd late Sunday so there should have still bn some :spermy: there on Monday night...they should still be alive 24 hrs later lol so we made sure to bd this morning jut to cover last night lol... Im like this is beginning to be like a second job, clocking in and out :growlmad: So here is when we bd...Wenesday, twice on Friday Saturday Sunday and today, do you guys think we covered out grounds???:thumbup: Even if I ovulated yesterday do you gals think that the little swimmers were still there? HELP!!!

You're gravy, baby! That's a great number of bd days. FX for you :dust: 


pinkpassion said:


> hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> So sorry I've been mia!!! I've been thinking of you all... I hope all is well!!
> 
> Been so busy after dd birthday party and our friends are visiting from another state this week.
> 
> Had my scan today and met my new dr which i absolutely love!!! She was so thorough and spent an hour talking with us before the ultrasound . She said I can continue to bf dd through this pregnancy if I'd like, and she also said we could try vbac if this pregnancy goes well without complication (both things my old ob said no to) ... she was so thorough and reassuring , she upped my progesterone and put me on new type, so that was different .. but good..
> Now the part that worried me, my scan we saw a pretty little bean with a beautiful heart beat but it was measuring 6+2, which is should be 6+5 by ovulation and 6+6 by lmp.. so naturally because of my mmc where baby was measuring 5 days behind I panicked, even though the dr said all is well and up to a week is normal ... she knew how worried I was so scheduled me another scan in 2 weeks, I can't wait .. I just want this little bean to be ok!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bfp start rolling in!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of the scan and dd's birthday cake I made!!!!

Your daughter is a doll! Glad to hear your appt went well. Maybe it's possible that you ovulated a little later than you thought? Either way, the fact that there's a heartbeat and the dr said everything looks good, is definitely amazing news. :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks disney, I don't think I ovulated any later, and my scan a week ago measured exactly right so I don't know.. but my dr wasn't worried so I am going to just try to relax!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwww Pink she is so beautiful....and im sure everything is ok with this little bean...don't stress and try to relax until ur next scan :hugs:


----------



## Pato

JynxSunny said:


> Hi mom's I'm with the mid June crew test day was the 19 but tested this am got my. :bfp: lots of baby dust to you all and the other Mons that have been talking to my crazy self thanks xoxo first cycle here and on opk sticks just need baby bean to stay and stick

Wow congratulations


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Gorgeous pictures pink, thanks everyone else I'm really nervous. Love to you all. <3


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm glad you're doctor was happy with your scan, Pink. And that you like your doctor. Makes such a difference.

Amber - definitely put your pic up!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> So sorry I've been mia!!! I've been thinking of you all... I hope all is well!!
> 
> Been so busy after dd birthday party and our friends are visiting from another state this week.
> 
> Had my scan today and met my new dr which i absolutely love!!! She was so thorough and spent an hour talking with us before the ultrasound . She said I can continue to bf dd through this pregnancy if I'd like, and she also said we could try vbac if this pregnancy goes well without complication (both things my old ob said no to) ... she was so thorough and reassuring , she upped my progesterone and put me on new type, so that was different .. but good..
> Now the part that worried me, my scan we saw a pretty little bean with a beautiful heart beat but it was measuring 6+2, which is should be 6+5 by ovulation and 6+6 by lmp.. so naturally because of my mmc where baby was measuring 5 days behind I panicked, even though the dr said all is well and up to a week is normal ... she knew how worried I was so scheduled me another scan in 2 weeks, I can't wait .. I just want this little bean to be ok!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bfp start rolling in!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of the scan and dd's birthday cake I made!!!!

I want to know how things went with your reveal! your DD is too cute and love the cake you made

So glad to hear you like your new OB. :hugs: try not to worry too much about the ultrasound, I'm sure baby passion is growing alright, might have just been in a position that measure weird. after all, they have lots of move around space right now.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Huge congratulations Jynx! :happydance:

5stars I'd say your more than covered! Nothing to do now but wait.

Pink your daughter is adorable! Congratulations on the great scan. Ultrasounds can be off either way +/- 7 days so don't worry. 

afm I'm just going crazy as usual in the TWW! I'll be trying to go to the gym daily to help keep my mind off things (plus I need to lose weight). It's so hard to stay busy and keep my mind off it when I so badly want to be pregnant!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> hi ladies!!!!!!
> 
> So sorry I've been mia!!! I've been thinking of you all... I hope all is well!!
> 
> Been so busy after dd birthday party and our friends are visiting from another state this week.
> 
> Had my scan today and met my new dr which i absolutely love!!! She was so thorough and spent an hour talking with us before the ultrasound . She said I can continue to bf dd through this pregnancy if I'd like, and she also said we could try vbac if this pregnancy goes well without complication (both things my old ob said no to) ... she was so thorough and reassuring , she upped my progesterone and put me on new type, so that was different .. but good..
> Now the part that worried me, my scan we saw a pretty little bean with a beautiful heart beat but it was measuring 6+2, which is should be 6+5 by ovulation and 6+6 by lmp.. so naturally because of my mmc where baby was measuring 5 days behind I panicked, even though the dr said all is well and up to a week is normal ... she knew how worried I was so scheduled me another scan in 2 weeks, I can't wait .. I just want this little bean to be ok!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bfp start rolling in!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of the scan and dd's birthday cake I made!!!!

She's so precious


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink... Thanks for sharing : ) she's gorgeous just like her mommy I'm sure. 
Scan is beautiful, congrats and try to relax.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber hoping for the best with your scan!


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Huge congratulations Jynx! :happydance:
> 
> 5stars I'd say your more than covered! Nothing to do now but wait.
> 
> Pink your daughter is adorable! Congratulations on the great scan. Ultrasounds can be off either way +/- 7 days so don't worry.
> 
> afm I'm just going crazy as usual in the TWW! I'll be trying to go to the gym daily to help keep my mind off things (plus I need to lose weight). It's so hard to stay busy and keep my mind off it when I so badly want to be pregnant!

Hope the TWW goes by fast for you. I've got my FX! The gym is a great way to distract yourself. Get it girl ;).


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies, she is a gorgeous girl and so amazing, the light of my life!!!!

As for the reveal, it went awesome!!! I stuck to the plan of the shirt with another over it and right before the cake smash I said wait I don't like this shirt, so I pulled off the top one to reveal the bee shirt, and picked her up to show it and I could tell people were reading it and not registering . I heard a few "awwww's" but they were saying awww to how cute the shirt was.. it took a few minutes before my sister in law realized and yelled "WAIT!" "OMG, how far along are you?!" And then everyone caught on.. and there were some tears and lots of congratulations and hugs!!!! We were all so excited we forgot to do the candle and sing happy birthday lol. O well!!!! It was such a good time!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Awesome pic Pink! 

So feeling a little nervous at the moment. I am having some cramping and I haven't really had much before this. I am also still not having much symptoms. I am 5 weeks 2 days today. Not much breast pain, no real nausea. Just worried that something has gone or is going wrong. Please pray this little peanut sticks!! My scan is a week from Thursday. Seems like forever away.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sounds like an awesome reveal!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks ladies, she is a gorgeous girl and so amazing, the light of my life!!!!
> 
> As for the reveal, it went awesome!!! I stuck to the plan of the shirt with another over it and right before the cake smash I said wait I don't like this shirt, so I pulled off the top one to reveal the bee shirt, and picked her up to show it and I could tell people were reading it and not registering . I heard a few "awwww's" but they were saying awww to how cute the shirt was.. it took a few minutes before my sister in law realized and yelled "WAIT!" "OMG, how far along are you?!" And then everyone caught on.. and there were some tears and lots of congratulations and hugs!!!! We were all so excited we forgot to do the candle and sing happy birthday lol. O well!!!! It was such a good time!!!

Aww that's great :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Awesome pic Pink!
> 
> So feeling a little nervous at the moment. I am having some cramping and I haven't really had much before this. I am also still not having much symptoms. I am 5 weeks 2 days today. Not much breast pain, no real nausea. Just worried that something has gone or is going wrong. Please pray this little peanut sticks!! My scan is a week from Thursday. Seems like forever away.

Cramps are very normal, as it's your uterus stretching to accommodate your growing baby. Sticky dust :flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

TheTiebreaker said:


> Awesome pic Pink!
> 
> So feeling a little nervous at the moment. I am having some cramping and I haven't really had much before this. I am also still not having much symptoms. I am 5 weeks 2 days today. Not much breast pain, no real nausea. Just worried that something has gone or is going wrong. Please pray this little peanut sticks!! My scan is a week from Thursday. Seems like forever away.

Hang in there...your still early for much symptoms. Praying everything is amazing at your scan :hugs:


----------



## jessalex

Hey tiebreaker, I am sure everything is fine. With one of my pregnancies I had such awful cramps (didn't know I was preggers) that I purposely went out and bought a hot water bottle, just to cuddle on the couch and moan about how sore the cramps were!! he he. So try to relax, I am sure it's just baby getting comfy in there x


----------



## jessalex

Pink - awesome reveal, sounds like it worked perfectly!!!
5stars, sounds like you well and truly covered your bases!!
Amber - good luck for your scan!

afm - urine results came back negative for any infection and blood so I'm assuming that means everything is fine. Although why was the blood there in the first place?? Weird. Other than that nothing much to report, vertainly don't feel pregnant this month. 
GL everyone else, whatever stage you are at.


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Awesome pic Pink!
> 
> So feeling a little nervous at the moment. I am having some cramping and I haven't really had much before this. I am also still not having much symptoms. I am 5 weeks 2 days today. Not much breast pain, no real nausea. Just worried that something has gone or is going wrong. Please pray this little peanut sticks!! My scan is a week from Thursday. Seems like forever away.

:hugs: every body handles pregnancy different. That being said, I had AF like cramps up until 5w 5d and had no other symptoms until after hitting the 6w mark. I'm sure you're little bean is doing just fine. try to breath hun. 





pinkpassion said:


> As for the reveal, it went awesome!!! I stuck to the plan of the shirt with another over it and right before the cake smash I said wait I don't like this shirt, so I pulled off the top one to reveal the bee shirt, and picked her up to show it and I could tell people were reading it and not registering . I heard a few "awwww's" but they were saying awww to how cute the shirt was.. it took a few minutes before my sister in law realized and yelled "WAIT!" "OMG, how far along are you?!" And then everyone caught on.. and there were some tears and lots of congratulations and hugs!!!! We were all so excited we forgot to do the candle and sing happy birthday lol. O well!!!! It was such a good time!!!


So cute! I'm glad it went so well.



jessalex said:


> afm - urine results came back negative for any infection and blood so I'm assuming that means everything is fine. Although why was the blood there in the first place?? Weird. Other than that nothing much to report, vertainly don't feel pregnant this month.
> GL everyone else, whatever stage you are at.

:hugs: your time will come. FX it is soon. so glad there wasn't any infection or anything else wrong


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I am trying not to stress. I had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy back in 2011 and I would be so devastated if it happened again. Trying to think positive and just enjoy not having morning sickness. I just want this baby to stick. You guys are such a great support.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So glad your results came back good Jessalex! FX for a bfp!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies......... :nope: Not good news from the scan today. I'm supposed to be 6weeks +3/4days and the scan shows a small empty gestational sac measuring 5 weeks 1 day. 

So no scan picture. Had my HCG drawn and waiting on the results also having it done again on Friday to see what's what -if it's rising or doubling. They said the pregnancy looks normal for 5 weeks plus. But I should be further along shouldn't I? So why is it showing small. My thinking is it stopped growing a week ago :cry: 

I temped and did opks and was pretty sure when I ovulated (within 3 days) but they said it can take longer to implant properly and start growing sometimes? I have a feeling little bean hasn't developed still have very sore boobs and am exhausted. This would explain why I've never got that 3+ on the digi's. I'm heartbroken :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies......... :nope: Not good news from the scan today. I'm supposed to be 6weeks +3/4days and the scan shows a small empty gestational sac measuring 5 weeks 1 day.
> 
> So no scan picture. Had my HCG drawn and waiting on the results also having it done again on Friday to see what's what -if it's rising or doubling. They said the pregnancy looks normal for 5 weeks plus. But I should be further along shouldn't I? So why is it showing small. My thinking is it stopped growing a week ago :cry:
> 
> I temped and did opks and was pretty sure when I ovulated (within 3 days) but they said it can take longer to implant properly and start growing sometimes? I have a feeling little bean hasn't developed still have very sore boobs and am exhausted. This would explain why I've never got that 3+ on the digi's. I'm heartbroken :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry! hopefully everything ends up being just fine and your HCG is rising/doubling. sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry your scan didn't go how you hoped!!! I am praying that your little bean is still growing and the doctors are right about it implanting later! Try to relax and not stress (not so easy, I know). We are all here for you, sweetie!!!


----------



## Pato

Daisy honey I'm sorry to hear this but let's keep the hope that baby Daisy implanted later than u thought ok....:hugs:

Pink...love the reveal...I can imagine her face when she caught on...awesome...

Tie don't worry hon, hoping the cramping eases and everything is perfect for your scan...

Jessalex glad to hear there was no infection...

How is everyone else doing today?

:dust: to all who are waiting and :hugs: for all the BFP's and scans...


----------



## busytulip

Amber~ I'm sorry the scan didn't go as you expected. I'm praying that you have great numbers and that your care providers are right about late implantation. :hugs:

Jessa~ Nice to hear that an infection was ruled out. It hasn't sounded like an easy-going time for you. Hopefully you won't have too much longer before you get your BFP.

Tie~ I know nothing I or anyone else could say would help relieve the anxiety you're having, but just know we are here for you cheering you and your little squish on.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Pato

AFM: I'm CD3 today.... just taking it easy...planning to start BDing on Monday at CD8 and see how it goes from there...have a great day lovelies:flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber...I'm sorry...I truly hope that everything is ok. Sorry you have to worry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies......... :nope: Not good news from the scan today. I'm supposed to be 6weeks +3/4days and the scan shows a small empty gestational sac measuring 5 weeks 1 day.
> 
> So no scan picture. Had my HCG drawn and waiting on the results also having it done again on Friday to see what's what -if it's rising or doubling. They said the pregnancy looks normal for 5 weeks plus. But I should be further along shouldn't I? So why is it showing small. My thinking is it stopped growing a week ago :cry:
> 
> I temped and did opks and was pretty sure when I ovulated (within 3 days) but they said it can take longer to implant properly and start growing sometimes? I have a feeling little bean hasn't developed still have very sore boobs and am exhausted. This would explain why I've never got that 3+ on the digi's. I'm heartbroken :cry:

I am so sorry to hear this :( :hugs:. I will keep my fingers crossed that it was indeed late implantation and that little bean is doing ok. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thank you Pato and Busytulip. It's so nice having all you guys here to cheer me on. &#128536;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Baby dust and BFP dust to everyone currently around O or planning on testing soon :dust:


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm sorry, Amber. The hcg wait is excruciating, I know. However, you may have ovulated later than you thought and also implanted on the later side. I have heard of many women getting freaked out by those 6 week scans that measure on the small side, only to get amazing news down the road. Also, don't be freaked out by what this first number is. It's still early and they're more interested in increasing hcg anyhow. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I honestly hate 6 week scans since they can go either way for so many people, but I'll always have to get one being high-risk.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you each and every one of you. I have read (googled) *a lot* of stories about ladies having unreliable scans at 6 week and even 8 weeks and get to their true due date by the dating scan done at 12 weeks. I think this is just giving me false hope though. 

I rang 4 times for my HCG results and they said they'd ring me friday afternoon and to wait until then to see if they've doubled as one number on its own is meaningless. I read that to be able to see a gestational sac my levels should be 1000-2000. But that's just guessing and pointless. 

Please don't judge me for feeling this way :dohh::cry: but if I'm not going to have a baby I really don't want to feel pregnant anymore. My boobs hurt and I fell asleep for 3 hours earlier and I feel slightly sick still I really don't want to feel this exhausted anymore if it's a failing pregnancy. I'm emotional. xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry to hear amber, 6 week ultrasounds are iffy. Praying for doubling hcg levels! Hang in there hun. 

Nothing going on here. Cd17 / apx 3dpo today, 9 days till test day! DH and I are going to the baseball game tonight for date night :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

.hopeful.one. said:


> So sorry to hear amber, 6 week ultrasounds are iffy. Praying for doubling hcg levels! Hang in there hun.
> 
> Nothing going on here. Cd17 / apx 3dpo today, 9 days till test day! DH and I are going to the baseball game tonight for date night :)

Thanks,

Date night sounds awesome enjoy! :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

No one would judge you for feeling like that Amber. It is completely understandable for you to feel that way. Don't give up hope yet, though. Really praying that everything is ok! Sending lots of hugs!!!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

I can't imagine why anyone would judge you.

Keep in mind though - that first hcg test means almost nothing alone. There is a vast difference between people. They want to see it doubling around 48-72 hours. It will take a second reading 48 hours later before it makes a difference.

Massive range for what's "normal":

https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/

It isn't over if it's below 1,000. Even if you're on the low end, there is obviously no magic number. And it could double the very next day after your test.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You ladies are fabulous. 

I know this is pointless and ultimately the bloods and then the re-scan in three weeks will give me the answer or if I lose the pregnancy but. 

I'm irregular. 

So LMP 2nd may, would put me at 6 weeks 4 days if I had a 28 day cycle. 
However I got the faintest squinter hold it in the right light of a bfp on a frer the 26th late evening so almost 27th. 
So say Implanted on the 25th. From ovulation to implantation could be up to 10 days after I think, I ovulated. That would put me at 5 weeks 2 days since conception/implantation. Making the scan correct. 
We also DTD after supposed ovulation so maybe that egg took a little while to release or implant ~(6-10 days) after "ovulation". 

Does any of that make sense or am I grasping at straws? I know the real answer is wait and see but I also know a lot of you ladies have been on a lot of journeys and your knowledge combined would put most doctors to shame lol. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Timeline:

2nd may LMP
15th-17th may Ovulation
25th may implantation
26th night & 27th FMU faaaaaaaaaaint BFP
3 weeks 2 days later from implantation is today making me 5 weeks 2 days~?


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> You ladies are fabulous.
> 
> I know this is pointless and ultimately the bloods and then the re-scan in three weeks will give me the answer or if I lose the pregnancy but.
> 
> I'm irregular.
> 
> So LMP 2nd may, would put me at 6 weeks 4 days if I had a 28 day cycle.
> However I got the faintest squinter hold it in the right light of a bfp on a frer the 26th late evening so almost 27th.
> So say Implanted on the 25th. From ovulation to implantation could be up to 10 days after I think, I ovulated. That would put me at 5 weeks 2 days since conception/implantation. Making the scan correct.
> We also DTD after supposed ovulation so maybe that egg took a little while to release or implant ~(6-10 days) after "ovulation".
> 
> Does any of that make sense or am I grasping at straws? I know the real answer is wait and see but I also know a lot of you ladies have been on a lot of journeys and your knowledge combined would put most doctors to shame lol. xxxx

Those calculations definitely add up!


----------



## AnnieMac2

You absolutely could have ovulated late, Amber, and conceived that last time. Everything adds up. And it's natural to weigh all the possibilities.

One of my friends has gotten low hcg on all 3 pregnancies and scary scans, and went on to have healthy children. I guess it's just her recipe haha. But as she's been having trouble ttc her 4th and started tracking carefully and it turns out she is ovulating super late. So she likely was for the first ones too. We're not all cookie cutter. xo


----------



## busytulip

Makes sense to me too Amber.


----------



## ashleyg

CD 10 today. Took two tests so far and a tiny bit darker than yesterdays but still no positive
 



Attached Files:







CD 10 .jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX Ashley. hope you catch that egg


----------



## 5starsplus1

jessalex said:


> Pink - awesome reveal, sounds like it worked perfectly!!!
> 5stars, sounds like you well and truly covered your bases!!
> Amber - good luck for your scan!
> 
> afm - urine results came back negative for any infection and blood so I'm assuming that means everything is fine. Although why was the blood there in the first place?? Weird. Other than that nothing much to report, vertainly don't feel pregnant this month.
> GL everyone else, whatever stage you are at.

Im glad ur ok Jessalex...Fx youget ur BFP this month


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> CD 10 today. Took two tests so far and a tiny bit darker than yesterdays but still no positive

Getting there! My guess is by CD13-14 it'll be positive


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Awesome pic Pink!
> 
> So feeling a little nervous at the moment. I am having some cramping and I haven't really had much before this. I am also still not having much symptoms. I am 5 weeks 2 days today. Not much breast pain, no real nausea. Just worried that something has gone or is going wrong. Please pray this little peanut sticks!! My scan is a week from Thursday. Seems like forever away.

Im sure everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies......... :nope: Not good news from the scan today. I'm supposed to be 6weeks +3/4days and the scan shows a small empty gestational sac measuring 5 weeks 1 day.
> 
> So no scan picture. Had my HCG drawn and waiting on the results also having it done again on Friday to see what's what -if it's rising or doubling. They said the pregnancy looks normal for 5 weeks plus. But I should be further along shouldn't I? So why is it showing small. My thinking is it stopped growing a week ago :cry:
> 
> I temped and did opks and was pretty sure when I ovulated (within 3 days) but they said it can take longer to implant properly and start growing sometimes? I have a feeling little bean hasn't developed still have very sore boobs and am exhausted. This would explain why I've never got that 3+ on the digi's. I'm heartbroken :cry:

Awwww I can't say I understand how ur feeling but I do wanna send you a huge :hugs: and say plese try not to stress too much...im sure everything will be just fine doll!


----------



## jessalex

Hey Amber, hang in there!! I am so sorry that you are going through all of this worry, I think uncertainty is the worst! And it is so emotionally draining! On a positive note, those calculations do add up :thumbup: All the best for second blood results x:hugs:


----------



## jessalex

As I was reading all of the wonderful and supportive comments that you have all given me over the past week, I realised how much I would want to meet all of you!! Then that thought progressed to 'imagine if in a few years we all met WITH our babies that have resulted from these cycles.??' ha ha i know how crazy is that.....but you are truly are amazingly supportive and it is the best feeling being able to share things with people who understand! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley good luck with popping that eggy I have a good feeling for you this month. Everything crossed.

Everyone else who has taken the time to reply to me and wish me luck/pray for me Thank you all! Thank you all so much I feel the love and what a fantastic group this is. 

So the nurse rang me back today I know a one off HCG reading is meaningless and I have to wait until tomorrow to see if this pregnancy is progressing but my level yesterday is back and it's 2776. 

None the wiser but at least its starting off in a normal? range. xx


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thank you each and every one of you. I have read (googled) *a lot* of stories about ladies having unreliable scans at 6 week and even 8 weeks and get to their true due date by the dating scan done at 12 weeks. I think this is just giving me false hope though.
> 
> I rang 4 times for my HCG results and they said they'd ring me friday afternoon and to wait until then to see if they've doubled as one number on its own is meaningless. I read that to be able to see a gestational sac my levels should be 1000-2000. But that's just guessing and pointless.
> 
> Please don't judge me for feeling this way :dohh::cry: but if I'm not going to have a baby I really don't want to feel pregnant anymore. My boobs hurt and I fell asleep for 3 hours earlier and I feel slightly sick still I really don't want to feel this exhausted anymore if it's a failing pregnancy. I'm emotional. xxx

Oh dear :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber, hoping the best for today :hugs: 
Sending lots of positive thoughts your way Hun.


----------



## FLArmyWife

jessalex said:


> As I was reading all of the wonderful and supportive comments that you have all given me over the past week, I realised how much I would want to meet all of you!! Then that thought progressed to 'imagine if in a few years we all met WITH our babies that have resulted from these cycles.??' ha ha i know how crazy is that.....but you are truly are amazingly supportive and it is the best feeling being able to share things with people who understand!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't think it is crazy at all. I wonder if we could look into renting out a convention space and holding a yearly BnB meetup! all the fundraising could be done through crowdfunding and it can travel all over the world. Ooooo I so want to pitch that to the mods. we can all get name tags that say our username




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley good luck with popping that eggy I have a good feeling for you this month. Everything crossed.
> 
> Everyone else who has taken the time to reply to me and wish me luck/pray for me Thank you all! Thank you all so much I feel the love and what a fantastic group this is.
> 
> So the nurse rang me back today I know a one off HCG reading is meaningless and I have to wait until tomorrow to see if this pregnancy is progressing but my level yesterday is back and it's 2776.
> 
> None the wiser but at least its starting off in a normal? range. xx

I hope you get good news. :dust: FX


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping your next number doubles Amber! 

A convention with all of you would be sooo fun!!!! 

AFM- I am starting to think I have a bladder infection. I am still having the cramps, real low and achy. I also get pretty bad cramps after I go pee. Not fun at all. It's not burning when I go, but everything else sure feels like a bladder infection. &#128553;&#128553;&#128553; Going to call and see if I can get an appointment as soon as the office opens.


----------



## busytulip

Amber~FX'd for doubling numbers

Jessa~ That would be a neat idea!

Flarmy~oooh a BnB convention :thumbup:

Tie~I hope that you aren't getting an infection, start guzzling cranberry or lemon juice to flush it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- hope you don't have an infection


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley good luck with popping that eggy I have a good feeling for you this month. Everything crossed.
> 
> Everyone else who has taken the time to reply to me and wish me luck/pray for me Thank you all! Thank you all so much I feel the love and what a fantastic group this is.
> 
> So the nurse rang me back today I know a one off HCG reading is meaningless and I have to wait until tomorrow to see if this pregnancy is progressing but my level yesterday is back and it's 2776.
> 
> None the wiser but at least its starting off in a normal? range. xx

That is a good number. FX your levels increase with tomorrow's results :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Hoping your next number doubles Amber!
> 
> A convention with all of you would be sooo fun!!!!
> 
> AFM- I am starting to think I have a bladder infection. I am still having the cramps, real low and achy. I also get pretty bad cramps after I go pee. Not fun at all. It's not burning when I go, but everything else sure feels like a bladder infection. &#128553;&#128553;&#128553; Going to call and see if I can get an appointment as soon as the office opens.

Ugh bummer.. UTIs are the absolute worst! Hope you can get in to see the dr today. Do you have an urgent care around? Might be quicker?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Super busy day! Talked to the nurse. I am waiting at the hospital now to get another blood draw done to check my hcg levels. They are also going to do a urine culture. I should hear about the blood test by tomorrow. The urine culture won't be till Monday probably. They want to be extra sure I have an infection before they treat since I am in my first trimester. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! CD 11 today and here are todays tests....still waiting for that positive!

Sorry for not checking in as much...my in laws leave tomorrow so I'll be able to hop on here a little more at least until Saturday. DH and I have our little getaway ;)
 



Attached Files:







CD 11.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Looking good Ashley!! I bet you get that positive soon! Good luck this month!!!


----------



## busytulip

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone well and good luck. I'll be internet free as we head off for vacation tomorrow for a few weeks.

I'm looking forward to returning to loads of scan pics and BFP's!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Have fun tulip! 

Getting close Ashley :) 

Is it just me or is time passing very slow!? The tww stinks!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Amber - that sounds good! It's nice the number wasn't low!

Tiebreaker - those are so painful. I hope you feel better soon.

So I got a bfp. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I just read that on the ttcal board Annie!!! I'll say congratulations here too though :) praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Annie!

Have a great trip busy


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone well and good luck. I'll be internet free as we head off for vacation tomorrow for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to returning to loads of scan pics and BFP's!!

Jealous! Have a great time :)


.hopeful.one. said:


> Have fun tulip!
> 
> Getting close Ashley :)
> 
> Is it just me or is time passing very slow!? The tww stinks!

Times passing by slowly for me too. I just have to remind myself that the time is going to pass either way so why countdown the days/hours/minutes? I'm way too impatient lol.


AnnieMac2 said:


> Amber - that sounds good! It's nice the number wasn't low!
> 
> Tiebreaker - those are so painful. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> So I got a bfp. Cautiously optimistic.

Congrats!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Annie!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here to cheer you ladies on and possibly join soon! :wohoo:


----------



## jessalex

Hey guys!!

Tie - hoping you don't have an infection, they are so not fun :growlmad:
Amber - that number is great!!
Annie - congrats!!! What dpo are you?
Have fun tulip! Sounds great :)
Flarmy - I'm keen for a convention, imagine flying from new zealand to meet you all! 

I took a test this morning, then looked at it after, and went, huh no surprise it's a bfn. Anyway, had a shower, and then looked again, and there was a second line!! I have no idea how long it took to appear, so am going to test again tomorrow and see what happens...I have been looking and looking at it and I'm pretty sure it has pink colour, but it is quite faint.
Will post pics tomorrow morning, I'm off to production rehearsal now!


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....hope everyone is doing well or better.

congrats Annie...great news indeed. Praying all is well for you:happydance:

Enjoy your trip Tulip :flower:

Jess.....hoping its really clear tomorrow

Everyone have a great weekend.....

AFM....nothing to report really...I'm CD 5 today so I have a long 20 days ahead of me until another cycle if no :BFP: My app has me O'ing next Saturday so I'm gonna start having fun from Monday on CD 8.:thumbup:


----------



## Pato

Ladies I'm planning on ordering some Pre-Seed and some IC ......think my lube is a sperm assassin and I'm not sure I want to use coconut/olive oil in my bits :blush:...what are the best ICs to get? I'm gonna get a combo set of OPK and HPT...suggestions please


----------



## FLArmyWife

jessalex said:


> I took a test this morning, then looked at it after, and went, huh no surprise it's a bfn. Anyway, had a shower, and then looked again, and there was a second line!! I have no idea how long it took to appear, so am going to test again tomorrow and see what happens...I have been looking and looking at it and I'm pretty sure it has pink colour, but it is quite faint.
> Will post pics tomorrow morning, I'm off to production rehearsal now!

I hope it is the start of your BFP. FX and :dust: Can't wait to see your test tomorrow




Pato said:


> Ladies I'm planning on ordering some Pre-Seed and some IC ......think my lube is a sperm assassin and I'm not sure I want to use coconut/olive oil in my bits :blush:...what are the best ICs to get? I'm gonna get a combo set of OPK and HPT...suggestions please

Personally, I like wondofo. I had ordered a smaller number of test from a different company and the test were SO tiny I could barely hold it.


----------



## Pato

Thanks Flarmy


----------



## Cornfieldland

Annie already told ya, but Yay! I am so super happy for you!
Congrats :hugs::happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have a question ladies. 
I noticed yesterday that my nipples were sore (only apx 5 dpo so too early for it to be from that) and today they're even worse! It kills when I touch them, especially the right one. Is there something I can do to make it better!? I'm wearing a sports bra today to try to keep my bra from rubbing... I feel like a crazy person lol!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Rubbing lanolin on them might make them less sensitive. I always used it when I was pregnant and nursing. You can find it with the nursing supplies.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful... My boobs have been killing me too since 5dpo, and it hasn't really stopped. It's driving me nuts! Not sure what it means...but I'm at cd27 now.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- how are you feeling?

Muffin- how you holding up hun?

Tasha- how is pregnancy treating you?

pink- same, how is pregnancy treating you?

How are ALL our fabulous ladies doing?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am crossing my fingers for you both!!! Hoping it's a good sign and you get your BFPs soon! Are you going to test soon Corn?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks tie, at this point I'm willing to try anything. It's driving me insane! 

Hopefully it'll mean good things for both of us corn. I'm still thinking it might be too early to be a "symptom" for me though. 

I'm in AZ and the past few days it's been VERY hot (high 116 degrees today) so maybe it's from the temp change ?? I've never had this before so who knows! :shrug:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm working until Sunday...so I don't really want to test before work. I'm already feeling emotional and moody. But it's hard to wait. Thinking I'll do it Sunday since AF is due then...If I don't get it first.

Hopeful it hasn't been hot here..and my boobs have been "buzzing" and aching since 5dpo. Normally I have sore boobs one day before AF..not like this. But I didn't have this with last BFP...so I'm confused.

FLArmy.. I'm a emotional tired bee otch with sore boobies! So I'm not the best ; )


----------



## TheTiebreaker

You're welcome! Hope it helps! Putting frozen bags of veggies on them might help too. It might not be too early! You never know! FX crossed!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well good luck Sunday Corn! Can't wait!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe, well hopefully it's a good sign corn!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'll be waiting to see that test corn!! Best of luck!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck testing ladies :).
:dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> I'm working until Sunday...so I don't really want to test before work. I'm already feeling emotional and moody. But it's hard to wait. Thinking I'll do it Sunday since AF is due then...If I don't get it first.
> 
> Hopeful it hasn't been hot here..and my boobs have been "buzzing" and aching since 5dpo. Normally I have sore boobs one day before AF..not like this. But I didn't have this with last BFP...so I'm confused.
> 
> FLArmy.. I'm a emotional tired bee otch with sore boobies! So I'm not the best ; )

Yay that sounds super promising! That's exactly what happened to me. My boobs never get sore until the day before af, and ended up getting them around 5-6dpo as well. GL :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Had my nurse prenatal intake appt this morning which went well. Not much to report since it's just basic stuff-- urine pg test and a bunch of health questions. Then I got my blood drawn and was on my way. Not sure if I will be getting any numbers today. I have Kaiser so if I do I will be able to view the numbers and everything online once the results come in. We'll see...

My first OB appt is 3 weeks from today, which I was told today I will be getting a transvaginal ultrasound done then. Can't wait to see how things look as I'll be 8 weeks 1 day by then!


----------



## mirandala

That sounds great corn! Fingers crossed for you disney! Hope the appt in 2 weeks goes well and all the bloods are good- I suspect the blood results will not come back today but probably tomorrow or the next couple of days.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Glad you had a good appt., Disney

Jessalex - When are you going to test again? Exciting!

I'm holding out hope that those crazy boobs are a good sign, Corn and hopeful.one!

I vote for a New Zealand trip. Always wanted to go.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Oh, and I'm 16dpo...I think Jessalex asked (?)


----------



## Pato

Hopeful and Corn that's a pretty good sign regardless....lots of girls I know who have been pregnant have had just that...sore boobs really early on.....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Had my nurse prenatal intake appt this morning which went well. Not much to report since it's just basic stuff-- urine pg test and a bunch of health questions. Then I got my blood drawn and was on my way. Not sure if I will be getting any numbers today. I have Kaiser so if I do I will be able to view the numbers and everything online once the results come in. We'll see...
> 
> My first OB appt is 3 weeks from today, which I was told today I will be getting a transvaginal ultrasound done then. Can't wait to see how things look as I'll be 8 weeks 1 day by then!


Yay! glad you had a good prenatal appt and super excited about your u/s in 3 weeks!




AnnieMac2 said:


> Oh, and I'm 16dpo...I think Jessalex asked (?)

Annie- do we get to see your test?!


----------



## jessalex

Morning guys,

Took an frer this morning, and its a very faint bfp!! Will try and upload a pic if I can work out how to do it!! And if you can even see it in a pic. So I'm pretty amazed that with everything going on I've managed to get preg. Hopefully the high temps etc haven't damaged anything and I have a super sticky bean inside. :happydance:
Corn - hope you are ok hun, Sunday will be here before you know it. The sore boobs sounds really promising to me!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay Jess! That's great! How many dpo are you? Let's see the pic!


----------



## jessalex

I'm trying to upload the pic now, I have to use my phone as my laptop has an out of date iphoto app.....


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yay Jess!! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Jess, that's awesome! So happy for you. Sounds like that bean really wants to be here :)

Haha, ok FLArmy. Let's see if I can attach this...this is from the other night. Resisting urge to keep testing to see if it gets darker/lighter.
 



Attached Files:







10009480_942628105760640_2068084428_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So much exciting news! I'm glad your appointment went well disney, can't wait to see your scan in a few weeks. That's a great looking test Annie. And huge congratulations Jess!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AnnieMac2 said:


> Jess, that's awesome! So happy for you. Sounds like that bean really wants to be here :)
> 
> Haha, ok FLArmy. Let's see if I can attach this...this is from the other night. Resisting urge to keep testing to see if it gets darker/lighter.

That's a great looking BFP! Congrats! So when are ya due? :flower:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Very bad news. Add my angel please. 

Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649. 

Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it. 

I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I am so sorry, Amber. It's such a terrible thing to go through. I'm so glad your family is comforting. What does unknown location mean - ectopic? Please update us so we know you're ok. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.

Oh Amber I am so sorry :(. I hope everything is ok, does "unknown location" mean possible ectopic? Please keep us updated. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AnnieMac2 said:


> I am so sorry, Amber. It's such a terrible thing to go through. I'm so glad your family is comforting. What does unknown location mean - ectopic? Please update us so we know you're ok. Will be thinking of you.




Disneymom1129 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> Oh Amber I am so sorry :(. I hope everything is ok, does "unknown location" mean possible ectopic? Please keep us updated. Hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

From what I understand it could be anywhere in my abdomen or body.


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.


Oh honey I'm so very sorry:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so very sorry Amber :hugs: Glad your family is there for you when you need them the most. Hugs and prays for you and your family.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks ladies, I will know more in the morning when I go for tests. xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.

So sorry to hear this hun! :hugs: sending prayers


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AnnieMac2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Amber. It's such a terrible thing to go through. I'm so glad your family is comforting. What does unknown location mean - ectopic? Please update us so we know you're ok. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Amber I am so sorry :(. I hope everything is ok, does "unknown location" mean possible ectopic? Please keep us updated. Hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand it could be anywhere in my abdomen or body.Click to expand...

Didn't you have an u/s already showing it was in your uterus? The one that measured behind? Either way, that is scary and I hope everything goes ok. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## mirandala

Amber- I'm so so so sorry. I experienced that last year and I know how awful it is. Please feel free to private message me if you need to discuss anything or need any support. I had methotrexate last year, so if that ends up happening for you, I can be particularly supportive. 

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am so heartbroken for you. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. I am so glad you have your family to help you through this. Wish all of us here could do more for you!! &#128536;


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.

So so sorry to hear this hun....Im glad you have ur hubby and kids for support...Im sure all the ladies here are here to support you too...keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Amber I am so so so sorry :hugs: I wish I could give you a big hug right now!


----------



## ashleyg

I have a question ladies...

I am CD 12 today....my OPKs don't seem that much darker than yesterday..if anything they seem a little lighter. Is it normal for it to fluctuate before you get your positive OPK stick??
 



Attached Files:







CD 12.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessalex

Amber I am so so sorry!! That is awful news :( 
I hope that you are coping ok. Good that you're family is being so awesome. Keep us updated!


----------



## pinkpassion

ashleyg said:


> I have a question ladies...
> 
> I am CD 12 today....my OPKs don't seem that much darker than yesterday..if anything they seem a little lighter. Is it normal for it to fluctuate before you get your positive OPK stick??

Perfectly normal for them to fluctuate!!!! Happens to me all the tine, I think I'm getting closer because they are looking darker and then all of a sudden no second line at all!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, :hugs: ... I have no words, just tears!!!!!! I am so so sorry!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jessalex- anxiously waiting to see pictures of today's test



AnnieMac2 said:


> Haha, ok FLArmy. Let's see if I can attach this...this is from the other night. Resisting urge to keep testing to see if it gets darker/lighter.

Awesome line! Congrats!




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Very bad news. Add my angel please.
> 
> Got the dreaded phone call, beta hcg stayed the same -slight difference was 2776 today 2649.
> 
> Got admitted to hospital and they are saying it's a pregnancy of unknown location. Am having more bloodwork done and a scan in the morning and then they will decide whether to give me injections to destroy the pregnancy or do key hole surgery to locate it and remove it.
> 
> I'm holding up fine, hubby is amazing and the kids make it very bearable as I feel even more blessed and lucky to have them. Had a few tears but I've known since my clear blues wouldn't show a 3+ and then the scan that it wasn't going to happen.

Amber- I read this last night but couldn't bring myself to post. I cried and told DH how unfair it is that some of the most deserving women have to go through such a terrible thing. 
I am glad your family is a good support. Sending you so many :hugs: and :dust: We're all here for you!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies , good morning to all...Amber im still thinking about you and wishing I could just come give you HUGE hug take you out to Starbucks and get you a nice cup of coffee :hugs:

AFM....im finally 6 dpo today and nothing much to report as of this morning other than I had a wonderful dream last night that I was pregnant with a baby and it was a baby girl...I could feel her moving and I even knew the body parts I was feeling...such a vivid dream...keeping my faith that this dream will indeed come true :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX 5stars


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber still thinking and praying about you sweetie. Sending hugs!

Ashley- mine did the same thing and then bam, one day it was way positive. GL!!!

I was really hoping I would hear back on my hcg levels yesterday but I didn't. I'll have to wait till Monday to hear anything. &#128533;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

GL 5stars!!! They say vivid dreams are a good sign. I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> GL 5stars!!! They say vivid dreams are a good sign. I have everything crossed for you!!!

It was so real Tiebreaker and I would be so excited to find out I am really pregnant.....I know im only 6 dpo but I wanna test now after that dream lol ha


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Lol. I completely understand. When do you think you will test?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Lol. I completely understand. When do you think you will test?

I wanna hold out until 10 dpo which will be on Wednesday but I may crack and test on Monday lol :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's when I got my first very faint line (10 dpo). I didn't test before then. Guessing by how light the line was at 10 dpo, I don't think I would have gotten a positive earlier than that. I can't wait to see your test! I have a good feeling about this month for you!!! FX!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> That's when I got my first very faint line (10 dpo). I didn't test before then. Guessing by how light the line was at 10 dpo, I don't think I would have gotten a positive earlier than that. I can't wait to see your test! I have a good feeling about this month for you!!! FX!

Thanks Tie:hugs: really love the support from you ladies...ok so I will hold out until 10 dpo :headspin: lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

You're welcome! If you cave before then, we want to see your test! GL!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

No worries I will definitely let you ladies see all pics :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi ladies, Thank you all for your sympathy. 

The pregnancy has been confirmed in my womb. The issue was my bloods as they pretty much stayed the same and the first U/S only identified a cyst (she couldn't be arsed to look into any deeper detail as she obviously thought I lied to get an earlier scan!!) They were very worried, because my hormone level was very good that my body recognised a pregnancy in my system and just grew a cyst it's like a reactive thing. 

Anyway they had a better look today the baby/sac is in my womb in a really good healthy location however it's shrunk in size and showing no fetal pole or heartbeat I should be 7 weeks by now.

My levels are dropping my symptoms are lessening, boobs have deflated a bit sense of smell has dulled I'm not as tired. The pregnancy has ended they've sent me home now to wait to start bleeding.

I'm devastated and keep bursting into tears I've expected/been excited for this baby for a whole month now and we're feeling the loss tremendously :cry::cry:

I don't know what else to say really ladies, sorry. Thank you all for everything, what a fall.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's happening. Doctor has given me permission to stay home and monitor myself because that's what I want. :cry:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I'm so sorry :hugs: 
I went through that at home and it's the worst. It's so heart wrenching. I hope your DH is there to give you support. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so sorry amber. I know how you feel. It's so unfair sometimes. Keep your family close and give your kiddos some big squeezes hun.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm so sorry amber. I know how you feel. It's so unfair sometimes. Keep your family close and give your kiddos some big squeezes hun.

Oh I have they've had super massive hugs today :) 



Cornfieldland said:


> Amber I'm so sorry :hugs:
> I went through that at home and it's the worst. It's so heart wrenching. I hope your DH is there to give you support. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.

I'm sorry you went through this too, my others have all been self managed too, never been 7 weeks before though hope it isn't too different as it stopped growing at 5 when I was ill and had all those temps. Oh he is and is absolutely amazing he's my other half we just celebrated 14 years together and 8 married on Tuesday, he knows me better than I do my self and is my rock. He like a big gentle giant and gives the best hugs. <3 Been getting lots of those today. xxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> I have a question ladies...
> 
> I am CD 12 today....my OPKs don't seem that much darker than yesterday..if anything they seem a little lighter. Is it normal for it to fluctuate before you get your positive OPK stick??

This would happen to me if I didn't hold my urine long enough and it was more diluted. Those things are stressful lol.


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> It's happening. Doctor has given me permission to stay home and monitor myself because that's what I want. :cry:

I am so sorry Amber :(. I know what you're going through.. I miscarried a blighted ovum at 9 weeks (didn't even know at the time since I hadn't had my first appt yet, only knew after the fact since the sac was empty when I passed it). It was so emotionally and physically draining. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley mine were, almost, almost pos then all of a sudden went super neg then super pos. I've attached a pic. Good luck xx
 



Attached Files:







neg at last.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Disney mom yes they said the sack is empty is this a blighted ovum then? xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, i am very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am so very sorry. I know there is nothing I can say that will make your pain any less. But just know, God has the perfect child in mind for your family and he has perfect timing. I know it doesn't make this loss any easier. When I had my miscarriage I was devastated, but I am so thankful for my son that I got pregnant with after that. If I hadn't of lost the first, I wouldn't have him now. I know it's a weird way of thinking about it, but it helped me cope. I am praying for you.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I appreciate you took the time to say something its hard to get emotions across on here. Yes I feel that way about my daughter I miscarried just before her, I understand, thanks. I just feel like if it wasn't for those awful temps and illness it would have been fine. It's sad.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It is so sad. I am so sorry. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks Disney mom yes they said the sack is empty is this a blighted ovum then? xx

By definition "An anembryonic gestation (also known as a blighted ovum) is a pregnancy in which the very early pregnancy appears normal on an ultrasound scan, but as the pregnancy progresses a visible embryo never develops or develops and is reabsorbed.[1] In a normal pregnancy, an embryo would be visible on an ultrasound by six weeks after the woman's last menstrual period."

I've also read that a blighted ovum only happens once in a women's life, since it has to do with the quality of the egg that was released. So that's a little reassuring. 

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Praying Amber that God gives you peace about this :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So my new strategy of not tracking bbt to keep the stress away has been unsuccessful. I wouldn't say I'm stressed per se but I'm DEFINITELY getting antsy to test and it's still a week away! Plus who knows which day was O day... I'm guessing based on secondary signs it was CD 14 but it would be nice to know for sure. I won't make that mistake again :haha:

I know we have some tests coming up! I can't wait to see how they go. Hoping for a lot of :bfp: s this month. 

Anything new with the preggers?


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> It's happening. Doctor has given me permission to stay home and monitor myself because that's what I want. :cry:

:cry:There are no words :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I appreciate you took the time to say something its hard to get emotions across on here. Yes I feel that way about my daughter I miscarried just before her, I understand, thanks. I just feel like if it wasn't for those awful temps and illness it would have been fine. It's sad.

As odd as it may seem perhaps the Temps and illness was your body's way of saying something was wrong....
before our daughter died a few months before she had some seriously high Temps that we couldn't control for two weeks. I couldn't understand how a perfectly healthy child who was never sick could so suddenly have such uncontrollable fevers for so long, for no reason. Then the fevers broke and we were relieved, then the nightmare began. I can't help but wonder if the fevers weren't her body's way of trying to fight or signal something is seriously wrong. Perhaps your Temps was a signal to tell you something is wrong with the ovum and your body tried to correct it. :shrug::shrug:idk...I read that our bodies somehow disallow certain pregnancies if there's something wrong with the development, it sure doesn't make it any easier to lose the pregnancy but God knows best. The next one will be perfect:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> I appreciate you took the time to say something its hard to get emotions across on here. Yes I feel that way about my daughter I miscarried just before her, I understand, thanks. I just feel like if it wasn't for those awful temps and illness it would have been fine. It's sad.
> 
> As odd as it may seem perhaps the Temps and illness was your body's way of saying something was wrong....
> before our daughter died a few months before she had some seriously high Temps that we couldn't control for two weeks. I couldn't understand how a perfectly healthy child who was never sick could so suddenly have such uncontrollable fevers for so long, for no reason. Then the fevers broke and we were relieved, then the nightmare began. I can't help but wonder if the fevers weren't her body's way of trying to fight or signal something is seriously wrong. Perhaps your Temps was a signal to tell you something is wrong with the ovum and your body tried to correct it. :shrug::shrug:idk...I read that our bodies somehow disallow certain pregnancies if there's something wrong with the development, it sure doesn't make it any easier to lose the pregnancy but God knows best. The next one will be perfect:hugs:Click to expand...

I am so sorry about your daughter :cry:. What happened if you don't mind me asking? How old was she? :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

I am so sorry for your losses, Pato and Amber. It's so devastating and unfair. I am glad you have such a wonderful husband to give you big hugs, Amber. Take good care of yourself and know we're all thinking of you. xo


----------



## jessalex

Amber - I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are coping??? It really is the most painful and upsetting thing to go through, especially because you are reminded with every trip to the toilet!! Hang in there, and try to keep up the positive thoughts. Big :hugs:


----------



## jessalex

Sorry I haven't uploaded a pic of my test - it keeps of the saying the file is to large?? Anyway, AF was due today and there has been no sign that she is on her way. I'm going to test again in the morning to see if the line has gotten any darker.
GL to everyone!! Corn - were you due for AF today?? How are things?
Hopeful - hoping to see a positive test from you soon xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!! 
Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...

Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> I appreciate you took the time to say something its hard to get emotions across on here. Yes I feel that way about my daughter I miscarried just before her, I understand, thanks. I just feel like if it wasn't for those awful temps and illness it would have been fine. It's sad.
> 
> As odd as it may seem perhaps the Temps and illness was your body's way of saying something was wrong....
> before our daughter died a few months before she had some seriously high Temps that we couldn't control for two weeks. I couldn't understand how a perfectly healthy child who was never sick could so suddenly have such uncontrollable fevers for so long, for no reason. Then the fevers broke and we were relieved, then the nightmare began. I can't help but wonder if the fevers weren't her body's way of trying to fight or signal something is seriously wrong. Perhaps your Temps was a signal to tell you something is wrong with the ovum and your body tried to correct it. :shrug::shrug:idk...I read that our bodies somehow disallow certain pregnancies if there's something wrong with the development, it sure doesn't make it any easier to lose the pregnancy but God knows best. The next one will be perfect:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry about your daughter :cry:. What happened if you don't mind me asking? How old was she? :hugs:Click to expand...

She suddenly started having fevers and then one morning she was talking to me, she was a very articulate child at two, asking about a color in spanish, and I looked at her and her eyes were crossed. I took her to her pediatrician thinking she needs glasses, and he sent me straight to the children's ward at the hospital for an emergency CT scan for suspected brain tumor. It was confirmed and they did a biopsy and it was stage 3 cancer. She passed away 4 months later, she had just turned 3.


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> I appreciate you took the time to say something its hard to get emotions across on here. Yes I feel that way about my daughter I miscarried just before her, I understand, thanks. I just feel like if it wasn't for those awful temps and illness it would have been fine. It's sad.
> 
> As odd as it may seem perhaps the Temps and illness was your body's way of saying something was wrong....
> before our daughter died a few months before she had some seriously high Temps that we couldn't control for two weeks. I couldn't understand how a perfectly healthy child who was never sick could so suddenly have such uncontrollable fevers for so long, for no reason. Then the fevers broke and we were relieved, then the nightmare began. I can't help but wonder if the fevers weren't her body's way of trying to fight or signal something is seriously wrong. Perhaps your Temps was a signal to tell you something is wrong with the ovum and your body tried to correct it. :shrug::shrug:idk...I read that our bodies somehow disallow certain pregnancies if there's something wrong with the development, it sure doesn't make it any easier to lose the pregnancy but God knows best. The next one will be perfect:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry about your daughter :cry:. What happened if you don't mind me asking? How old was she? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She suddenly started having fevers and then one morning she was talking to me, she was a very articulate child at two, asking about a color in spanish, and I looked at her and her eyes were crossed. I took her to her pediatrician thinking she needs glasses, and he sent me straight to the children's ward at the hospital for an emergency CT scan for suspected brain tumor. It was confirmed and they did a biopsy and it was stage 3 cancer. She passed away 4 months later, she had just turned 3.Click to expand...

Pato, :hugs:.... I can't even imagine ... you are such a strong woman !!!! Reading this breaks my heart !!!!! I have tears for you!!!! I'm so so sorry !!!!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

My heart aches for you, Pato. I am so sorry.


----------



## jessalex

Just heading out the door to work.....
Pink - keep thinking positive thoughts, I am sure that this pregnancy will be ok :flower: It might just be less heightened symptoms becuase you have been pregnant before,
Pato - there really are no words. I can not even imagine!!

Took another test this morning, and still just a faint line :(. 15dpo. Argh


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, that is horrendous. I am so sorry your daughter got ill and died. 

Echoing everyone else here but there really are no words. I am so saddened and sobered by your loss, you must have an amazing and strong marriage to have gone through such tragedy and still be an attentive and wonderful supportive person. I'm so sorry lovely. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

jessalex said:


> Just heading out the door to work.....
> Pink - keep thinking positive thoughts, I am sure that this pregnancy will be ok :flower: It might just be less heightened symptoms becuase you have been pregnant before,
> Pato - there really are no words. I can not even imagine!!
> 
> Took another test this morning, and still just a faint line :(. 15dpo. Argh

What kind of test are you using? I know some dyes only get so dark. I'm sure everything is ok :flower:


Pato said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> I appreciate you took the time to say something its hard to get emotions across on here. Yes I feel that way about my daughter I miscarried just before her, I understand, thanks. I just feel like if it wasn't for those awful temps and illness it would have been fine. It's sad.
> 
> As odd as it may seem perhaps the Temps and illness was your body's way of saying something was wrong....
> before our daughter died a few months before she had some seriously high Temps that we couldn't control for two weeks. I couldn't understand how a perfectly healthy child who was never sick could so suddenly have such uncontrollable fevers for so long, for no reason. Then the fevers broke and we were relieved, then the nightmare began. I can't help but wonder if the fevers weren't her body's way of trying to fight or signal something is seriously wrong. Perhaps your Temps was a signal to tell you something is wrong with the ovum and your body tried to correct it. :shrug::shrug:idk...I read that our bodies somehow disallow certain pregnancies if there's something wrong with the development, it sure doesn't make it any easier to lose the pregnancy but God knows best. The next one will be perfect:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry about your daughter :cry:. What happened if you don't mind me asking? How old was she? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She suddenly started having fevers and then one morning she was talking to me, she was a very articulate child at two, asking about a color in spanish, and I looked at her and her eyes were crossed. I took her to her pediatrician thinking she needs glasses, and he sent me straight to the children's ward at the hospital for an emergency CT scan for suspected brain tumor. It was confirmed and they did a biopsy and it was stage 3 cancer. She passed away 4 months later, she had just turned 3.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry. Childhood cancer is just not fair. :cry:


pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!!
> Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...
> 
> Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!

Try not to stress, I'm sure everything is fine as every pregnancy is different! :flower:.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone is having a nice Fathers Day! We went and saw "Inside Out" which was a lot sadder than I was anticipating! Prego hormones had tears down my face and everything. It's a darn kids movie for goodness sake lol. I also got a 3+ on the digital this morning, so I'm officially done peeing on sticks.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Today has been a nightmare. 

The bleeding after my scan was one "gush" a gush is too strong a word, oe wipe of bright red fresh and another to clean up. Backache and brown spotting. This morning emotionally exhausted and wondering how the hell I can go on for weeks like this I rung the hospital and went in.

After counselling and going through risks and other stuff that took 3.5 hours (won't go into detail as I don't want to upset newly pregnant people, people with strong personal beliefs) We decided I would have surgery. I signed all the forms and was about to attend the other hospital to settle in ready for the morning. My doctor rung the consultant to just get the nod.

I was called back into the room and asked to explain clearly what I'd been told. So I did, "gestational sac has shrunk, hormones have stayed the same (under 15% drop means stay the same apparently) come back when I start to lose the pregnancy and come back in two further weeks for a follow up to see if everything has all cleared up/gone."

She looked at me shocked and said this.
"Scan finds a healthy early pregnancy sac in the womb, good fundal location, regular shaped gestational sac 1mm larger than 2 days ago, no bleeding re scan in two weeks" What the actual F. :saywhat: 

Now, don't get me wrong, my dates do not add up and my hormones aren't doing what they should and I've had two bits of bleeding now. I don't have hope. 

But to be told in no uncertain terms I was having a miscarriage, consenting for surgery to then finding out there's no medical need to have that. I'm shocked. I'm in shock. We have a holiday for two weeks on weds so I'm just going to go away enjoy my children and try to forget it all, obviously I'm not going to drink wine or cocktails because well I just can't when I don't know know. Nurse said that little bleed could be from my cervix being irritated from the scan -much like how some women will have a little bleed after sex-. 

We think she didn't read my notes properly and thought it had shrunk but after we left realised her mistake and wrote down something completely different.

I just, Urgh. what?! :dohh: Hubby and I are so exhausted we can't even express how feel feel at this shock yet again. We grieved all day yesterday prepared for surgery today and then were told, wait and see. :dohh:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Today has been a nightmare.
> 
> The bleeding after my scan was one "gush" a gush is too strong a word, oe wipe of bright red fresh and another to clean up. Backache and brown spotting. This morning emotionally exhausted and wondering how the hell I can go on for weeks like this I rung the hospital and went in.
> 
> After counselling and going through risks and other stuff that took 3.5 hours (won't go into detail as I don't want to upset newly pregnant people, people with strong personal beliefs) We decided I would have surgery. I signed all the forms and was about to attend the other hospital to settle in ready for the morning. My doctor rung the consultant to just get the nod.
> 
> I was called back into the room and asked to explain clearly what I'd been told. So I did, "gestational sac has shrunk, hormones have stayed the same (under 15% drop means stay the same apparently) come back when I start to lose the pregnancy and come back in two further weeks for a follow up to see if everything has all cleared up/gone."
> 
> She looked at me shocked and said this.
> "Scan finds a healthy early pregnancy in the womb, good fundal location, regular shaped gestational sac 1mm larger than 2 days ago, no bleeding re scan in two weeks" What the actual F. :saywhat:
> 
> No don't get me wrong, my dates do not add up and my hormones aren't doing what they should and I've had two bits of bleeding now. I don't have hope.
> 
> But to be told in no uncertain terms I was having a miscarriage, consenting for surgery to then finding out there's no medical need to have that. I'm shocked. I'm in shock. We have a holiday for two weeks on weds so I'm just going to go away enjoy my children and try to forget it all, obviously I'm not going to drink wine or cocktails because well I just can't when I don't know know. Nurse said that little bleed could be from my cervix being irritated from the scan -much like how some women will have a little bleed after sex-.
> 
> I just, Urgh. what?! :dohh: Hubby and I are so exhausted we can't even express how feel feel at this shock yet again. We grieved all day yesterday prepared for surgery today and then were told, wait and see. :dohh:

Wow, that just seems like a ton of lack of coordination on the hospital's part. I am so sorry you have to go through this. I would be shocked too. I hope this nightmare will all be over for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Wah?????? Are they serious? They got any idea how traumatizing this is for you? I mean..wth???

Try to relax on your holiday and see how it goes honey. Still praying for you


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you both. I know my dates and know that my pregnancy isn't what it should be I know that this pregnancy isn't happening. But, yeah shock, total lack of communication on their part and pure head stress. Thank you for your continued support all of you. I'm going with plan A and just letting what will be, be. I was just hoping for closure. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Fathers Day! We went and saw "Inside Out" which was a lot sadder than I was anticipating! Prego hormones had tears down my face and everything. It's a darn kids movie for goodness sake lol. I also got a 3+ on the digital this morning, so I'm officially done peeing on sticks.

We saw it Friday. I managed to not cry though I had to stiffle it back. Such a cute movie though. Me, Dh, my mom, and my 2 sisters have decided to go as the emotions to MNSSHP this year! 
congrats on the 3+




jessalex said:


> Just heading out the door to work.....
> Pink - keep thinking positive thoughts, I am sure that this pregnancy will be ok :flower: It might just be less heightened symptoms becuase you have been pregnant before,
> Pato - there really are no words. I can not even imagine!!
> 
> Took another test this morning, and still just a faint line :(. 15dpo. Argh

I hope your test gets darker. have you tried opening the photo in paint and resizing it? that's how I edit everything (though it can take extra time than if I owned photoshop or adobe illustrator)



Pato said:


> She suddenly started having fevers and then one morning she was talking to me, she was a very articulate child at two, asking about a color in spanish, and I looked at her and her eyes were crossed. I took her to her pediatrician thinking she needs glasses, and he sent me straight to the children's ward at the hospital for an emergency CT scan for suspected brain tumor. It was confirmed and they did a biopsy and it was stage 3 cancer. She passed away 4 months later, she had just turned 3.

:cry::cry::cry: You are a very strong woman, and your SO a very strong man, to handle it with such grace. I am SO sorry this happened to you put I suppose one way to look at it is she's up there, with your future LO, telling him/her all about what wonderful parents you are. And she will forever be that child's guardian angel




pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies, been mia this week as had friend's from out of state in, so been incredibly busy!!!!
> Things are going pretty good, I don't feel pregnant except extreme exhaustion and certain ells sending me in to nausea, but otherwise I feel pretty normal, definitely not like my pregnancy with my dd.. I do worry sometimes if baby is ok, I pulled the doppler out last night and been staring at it, contimplating using it, but I think ive decided to use it next Tuesday before I go in for my next ultrasound , that way if I don't find it I won't be panicked for long before seeing what's going on on ultrasound .... I still worry because baby was measuring 3 days behind , although had a strong heartbeat , but that's what happened with our missed miscarriage and I wasn't very sick with that one either , kind of like this one, that's why I'm worried about this baby...
> 
> Also with my dd I had stretching and cramping pretty constantly through the first tri and not much with my mmc, I'm not having much again this time, so that's kind of stressful too... honestly this past week I haven't had much time to remember I'm pregnany I've been so busy , but now it's quiet and I have time to worry ... o well only a week and two more days to find out!!!!

Pink- I know it's hard but try not to stress. Any unneeded stress is unhealthy for the bean. I hope everything is ok. Just remember, all pregnancies differ, perhaps this little bean isn't giving you so many problems because you've already gone through a full pregnancy and it knows what to do :shrug: :hugs:




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Today has been a nightmare.
> 
> The bleeding after my scan was one "gush" a gush is too strong a word, oe wipe of bright red fresh and another to clean up. Backache and brown spotting. This morning emotionally exhausted and wondering how the hell I can go on for weeks like this I rung the hospital and went in.
> 
> After counselling and going through risks and other stuff that took 3.5 hours (won't go into detail as I don't want to upset newly pregnant people, people with strong personal beliefs) We decided I would have surgery. I signed all the forms and was about to attend the other hospital to settle in ready for the morning. My doctor rung the consultant to just get the nod.
> 
> I was called back into the room and asked to explain clearly what I'd been told. So I did, "gestational sac has shrunk, hormones have stayed the same (under 15% drop means stay the same apparently) come back when I start to lose the pregnancy and come back in two further weeks for a follow up to see if everything has all cleared up/gone."
> 
> She looked at me shocked and said this.
> "Scan finds a healthy early pregnancy sac in the womb, good fundal location, regular shaped gestational sac 1mm larger than 2 days ago, no bleeding re scan in two weeks" What the actual F. :saywhat:
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong, my dates do not add up and my hormones aren't doing what they should and I've had two bits of bleeding now. I don't have hope.
> 
> But to be told in no uncertain terms I was having a miscarriage, consenting for surgery to then finding out there's no medical need to have that. I'm shocked. I'm in shock. We have a holiday for two weeks on weds so I'm just going to go away enjoy my children and try to forget it all, obviously I'm not going to drink wine or cocktails because well I just can't when I don't know know. Nurse said that little bleed could be from my cervix being irritated from the scan -much like how some women will have a little bleed after sex-.
> 
> We think she didn't read my notes properly and thought it had shrunk but after we left realised her mistake and wrote down something completely different.
> 
> I just, Urgh. what?! :dohh: Hubby and I are so exhausted we can't even express how feel feel at this shock yet again. We grieved all day yesterday prepared for surgery today and then were told, wait and see. :dohh:

:huh::saywhat: All I can say is I hope you enjoy your vacation. May Whatever it going to happen, happen swiftly. If your bean manages to hold out, great; if not then I think you and your family have done well in preparing yourselves. Wishing you all the best. We're all here for you


----------



## thopkins0620

I will be praying for you amberdaisydoo.. 

As fir me I am currently in the tww. I am sorry I've been mia. I am 5 dpo and will test on the 29th of this month. Sending baby dust to all of you.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You've been put on quite the roller coaster amber! I'm so sorry you are going through all this nonsense. 
I'm glad you had a nice Father's Day disney.
Jess I'm hoping your test gets darker soon! 

afm I'm not feeling too good about this cycle. Aside from the crazy random nipple tenderness I have had no symptoms whatsoever. Time will tell I guess but I'm not holding my breath. It's so weird how I feel that I'll be out but I still have the urge to test! Oh the poas addiction is so strong :haha:


----------



## jessalex

Amber that is seriously unbelievable!! What the heck?? I cannot believe that a hospital can be that terrible at communication - especially with something so emotionally charged and a huge deal for you and husband!!
I really hope you can enjoy your holiday:flower:

Don't give up hopeful!! You never know, this could be the month for you!

Did another test (they are FRER's disney) and I'm sure the faint line is getting fainter :nope: Kind of just waiting for the bleeding to start.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hiya, having period pains light bleeding and mild cramps this morning. Just wish they'd let me keep my surgery :cry:

I won't be on here for a few weeks now, going to go on holiday and try to emotionally recover. I will be back and we will be ttc again once this is all over and we are ready emotionally. I don't know when that will be, we did say if conception took us past august we would hold off another year for me to finish my degree, this was our only chance really to fit a baby in this 6 month window and by the time this is over and we wait for next period I fear we will be too late.

I will be in touch and thinking of you all, I wish you all the luck and no more angels, all of you. Keep well everyone, love from me. xxxx


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies. 
All the best to you Amber:hugs:

Jess....still have hope honey it's not over yet.. Hopeful you too...you never know what will happen in the next few days...

Flarmy and Pink how are you gals feeling....

Everyone else hope all is well for you....

AFM I'm CD8 today. Time to start Bding and I'm honestly not really feeling it. It's like I'm emotionally drained right now and feeling more NTNP than actively TTC:shrug:.....I'm really happy and excited for all the BFPs among us and I'm truly sorry about the losses and problems some of u are having, I guess its overwhelming for me having been through all I have. So I've decided to just accept whatever comes, whether BFP or AF, I'm not gonna stress about it. Sorry for being a downer guys, I just can't take it anymore.:nope: So as of today, I'm NTNP:thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

thopkins0620 said:


> As fir me I am currently in the tww. I am sorry I've been mia. I am 5 dpo and will test on the 29th of this month. Sending baby dust to all of you.

I added your test date. GL




.hopeful.one. said:


> afm I'm not feeling too good about this cycle. Aside from the crazy random nipple tenderness I have had no symptoms whatsoever. Time will tell I guess but I'm not holding my breath. It's so weird how I feel that I'll be out but I still have the urge to test! Oh the poas addiction is so strong :haha:

It's amazing how you can get addicted to PEEING on something lol. I still feel the urge on occasion :dohh:
You aren't out though until the :witch: shows




jessalex said:


> Did another test (they are FRER's disney) and I'm sure the faint line is getting fainter :nope: Kind of just waiting for the bleeding to start.

:( I'm sorry Jess. 




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hiya, having period pains light bleeding and mild cramps this morning. Just wish they'd let me keep my surgery :cry:
> 
> I won't be on here for a few weeks now, going to go on holiday and try to emotionally recover. I will be back and we will be ttc again once this is all over and we are ready emotionally. I don't know when that will be, we did say if conception took us past august we would hold off another year for me to finish my degree, this was our only chance really to fit a baby in this 6 month window and by the time this is over and we wait for next period I fear we will be too late.
> 
> I will be in touch and thinking of you all, I wish you all the luck and no more angels, all of you. Keep well everyone, love from me. xxxx

Take your time. FX that you still get 1 more try in before your August cut off. We will all be thinking of you and wishing for the best.




Pato said:


> Gm lovelies.
> 
> Flarmy and Pink how are you gals feeling....
> 
> 
> AFM I'm CD8 today. Time to start Bding and I'm honestly not really feeling it. It's like I'm emotionally drained right now and feeling more NTNP than actively TTC:shrug:.....I'm really happy and excited for all the BFPs among us and I'm truly sorry about the losses and problems some of u are having, I guess its overwhelming for me having been through all I have. So I've decided to just accept whatever comes, whether BFP or AF, I'm not gonna stress about it. Sorry for being a downer guys, I just can't take it anymore.:nope: So as of today, I'm NTNP:thumbup:

I'm feeling ok. getting :sick: at least once a day but nothing too bad. preggie pops seem to be helping and drinking lots of water. 
You aren't being a downer. You know your body and mind best and know that if NTNP is less stressful then by all means go for it. I hope you get a bfp soon though.


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato,
I'm doing pretty good!!! Told my friends at bible study last night and asked them to pray that all is well, I've just been worried about this little baby!!!! I don't want to go through another loss....

Also, this pregnancy dh and I decided to go back to ntnp because of the busy summer, I just decided not to worry about any of it and one night I had a weird urge to poas and lo and behold my opk was the darkest I'd every seen it, we bd'd the next few nights and then I felt nothing at all, none of my usual post-O symptoms so I thought for sure I was out... so you never know, and sometimes I believe that just letting it all go is a good thing, I have everything crossed that you get your bfp !!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I feel like I haven't posted in forever. 

Amber I hope this all goes swiftly for you and that you have one more month of trying. I will be thinking and praying for you. 

Jessalex my frer seemed to stay the same color for awhile. Don't give up hope yet!

Pato I can't imagine going through that. My kids are close to that age so that breaks my heart. You are a very strong woman. Maybe NTNP will be just the ticket. I hope you get your BFP soon and it gives your heart back some of it's happiness. FX for you!!!! 

AFM- my symptoms seem to come and go. One day (like yesterday) I will have almost no MS or breast tenderness and then the next day (like today) I wake up feeling sick and my boobs are killing me. Hoping thats normal. I should hear today about my bloodwork and urine culture. Thinking it's not a bladder infection anymore. The cramps have come and gone all weekend. Usually when I have a bladder infection it gets horrible within a day or two and it hasn't. Guess we will see what I hear today.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Amber, that is outrageous. So cruel. They are absolutely incompetent. I am sorry. I will be thinking of you on your vacation. I had similar timing with a vacation and thought I couldn't possibly enjoy it and didn't want to go even though all it required was lying on a beach. But just a change from the monotonous stressful routine took the edge off. I hope it does you good xo

Jessalex, I get the fear. But right now, a positive is a positive! xo


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hey all, so I guess all my wierd exaggerated symptoms where from the chemical. I'm out this cycle. Back to cd1... Thinking I'm going to try to not pressure myself as much and just enjoy the good things in life...until cd12 at least : )


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry corn. FX this next cycle is the one


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Corn! Hoping this next month is it for you!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry corn. That was my plan this cycle too. It was great until about 4dpo lol then I got antsy as usual! Fx you'll have your BFP soon!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks guys :hugs: it will be worth the wait if it's a healthy bean.


----------



## ashleyg

I am CD 16 and FINALLY got all three positive OPKs today!! DH and I DTD Saturday, Sunday & Today (I ovulated this afternoon). So I hope that I catch this egg! It's so weird because just this morning all three tests showed a negative. The digi didn't even show the flashing smiley it was just the blank circle. Then I tested again mid afternoon and got dark positives and a positive digital. Now onto the TWW!
 



Attached Files:







CD 16.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyg

Can you add my testing date for June 30? Thank you!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay. congrats ashley. I'll add your testing date


----------



## ashleyg

I am excited to be back in the game haha. I thought I was never going to get a dark positive.


----------



## ashleyg

I posted this on the ovulation test boards but I thought I would ask here too..

I'm confused as to why this morning I didn't even get the flashing smiley that shows I would have been "close" to ovulating...it just showed the blank circle. I just randomly decided to test this afternoon and luckily I did because I feel like I caught it just at the right time! 

Is it common to go from not even close to positive tests...and then everything positive at once?


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> I posted this on the ovulation test boards but I thought I would ask here too..
> 
> I'm confused as to why this morning I didn't even get the flashing smiley that shows I would have been "close" to ovulating...it just showed the blank circle. I just randomly decided to test this afternoon and luckily I did because I feel like I caught it just at the right time!
> 
> Is it common to go from not even close to positive tests...and then everything positive at once?

Hey Ashley yes this happened to me a couple of cycles back


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy cow I have 30 pages to catch up!! I was sick with the flu for a week and trying to close on a house I missed you guys!!!!!! &#9825; 
Hope everyone is well !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Holy cow I have 30 pages to catch up!! I was sick with the flu for a week and trying to close on a house I missed you guys!!!!!! &#9825;
> Hope everyone is well !!

Welcome back. I hope you are feeling much better. We all missed you.


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I posted this on the ovulation test boards but I thought I would ask here too..
> 
> I'm confused as to why this morning I didn't even get the flashing smiley that shows I would have been "close" to ovulating...it just showed the blank circle. I just randomly decided to test this afternoon and luckily I did because I feel like I caught it just at the right time!
> 
> Is it common to go from not even close to positive tests...and then everything positive at once?
> 
> Hey Ashley yes this happened to me a couple of cycles backClick to expand...

Thank you! Good to know it's not uncommon. It was just weird lol


----------



## ashleyg

Glad you're back muffin!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks flarmy! ! I've been trying to catch up .. that's alot lol! 

And im sorry amber :, ( xxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay ashley!! I love seeing a + opk!! I'm only on cd 10 shewww and I have been getting my pos. Around cd 16 17 .. the forever wait!! Gl girl get to baby Makin ;)


----------



## ashleyg

LOL thanks girl! We have been trying to follow the SMEP as best we can haha. We have been trying to stick to dtd every other day but some days we couldn't help it lol! We DTD yesterday though and I got my pos opk today so I'm hoping that it covered me


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> I feel like I haven't posted in forever.
> 
> Amber I hope this all goes swiftly for you and that you have one more month of trying. I will be thinking and praying for you.
> 
> Jessalex my frer seemed to stay the same color for awhile. Don't give up hope yet!
> 
> Pato I can't imagine going through that. My kids are close to that age so that breaks my heart. You are a very strong woman. Maybe NTNP will be just the ticket. I hope you get your BFP soon and it gives your heart back some of it's happiness. FX for you!!!!
> 
> AFM- my symptoms seem to come and go. One day (like yesterday) I will have almost no MS or breast tenderness and then the next day (like today) I wake up feeling sick and my boobs are killing me. Hoping thats normal. I should hear today about my bloodwork and urine culture. Thinking it's not a bladder infection anymore. The cramps have come and gone all weekend. Usually when I have a bladder infection it gets horrible within a day or two and it hasn't. Guess we will see what I hear today.

Hope the cultures come back negative for bladder infection. And my symptoms come and go as well. 99.9% of the time I do not feel pregnant. I wish I did!


Cornfieldland said:


> Hey all, so I guess all my wierd exaggerated symptoms where from the chemical. I'm out this cycle. Back to cd1... Thinking I'm going to try to not pressure myself as much and just enjoy the good things in life...until cd12 at least : )

Ugh sorry to hear the witch got you :(. Best of luck and :dust: for this cycle.


ashleyg said:


> I am CD 16 and FINALLY got all three positive OPKs today!! DH and I DTD Saturday, Sunday & Today (I ovulated this afternoon). So I hope that I catch this egg! It's so weird because just this morning all three tests showed a negative. The digi didn't even show the flashing smiley it was just the blank circle. Then I tested again mid afternoon and got dark positives and a positive digital. Now onto the TWW!

Yay! FX for you.


ashleyg said:


> I posted this on the ovulation test boards but I thought I would ask here too..
> 
> I'm confused as to why this morning I didn't even get the flashing smiley that shows I would have been "close" to ovulating...it just showed the blank circle. I just randomly decided to test this afternoon and luckily I did because I feel like I caught it just at the right time!
> 
> Is it common to go from not even close to positive tests...and then everything positive at once?

Yes, I've heard of surges being very sudden and very brief. It's a good thing you decided to test! Mine was negative in the morning and positive by afternoon, but the morning test was pretty close. GL


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies im currently 8 dpo and Ive bn having heartburn since about 6 dpo.....has anyone ever had heartburn and then got a BFP???? This symptom is new for me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- I had heartburn after my bfp but not that I can recall before hand. FX it's a good sign!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok so I got some of my results back, but not all. They don't have my urine culture yet, maybe tomorrow. I did get my blood test back, though! My hcg went from 319 at 4 weeks 1 day to 16,300 at 5 weeks 4 days!!! My dr said she is super happy with my numbers. I am feeling so much relief! Thinking this might be a sticky bean!!! Now just to wait till Thursday to see the little peanut! 

5stars- I had heartburn with my very first pregnancy very early! FX it's a good sign!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hooray Ashley for your +opk. Now comes the hard part... Waiting! Good luck. 

5stars I had heartburn before my BFP too. FX for you!

Great news tie, I can't wait to see your scan photo :)


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks everyone. Hoping I get a positive too! 
Here is tonight's opk....


So when do I start counting DPO? Would tomorrow I count it as 1dpo or do I keep testing until the tests aren't positive any longer and then count DPO?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley , if you aren't confirming O with temps, there's no way to know for sure what day you ovulate, some women get lucky and have o pains to help them know, but generally after a positive opk you can ovulate anywhere from 12-72 hours later, so that's a bif window , but I generally ovulate 24 hours after my true positive, so if you got positives yesterday you can count today as 0vulation day and start dpo tomorrow , unless you have O pain to pinpoint it!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies for the help....I keep having dreams about being pregnant, I really hope all of this becomes reality...Just like I mentioned early on I really want to make June 29th a special day for my OH b/c his son past and June 29th is his son bday....Ladies please pray that all of this turns into a BFP at least for his sake!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Praying for you 5stars!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Pink - I have no o pains that I've noticed lol. Here are todays tests...I think todays is definately the positive
 



Attached Files:







CD 17.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Looks good Ashley! GL!

Got my urine culture test results back. I do not have a bladder infection! Hoping the cramps I have been having are just growing pains!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes, I'd say those are better positives than yesterday! !! I always test until it's negative!! Good luck and go catch that eggie!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Goodness I hope that this month the tests actually go negative after a day or two. Unlike last time!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck ashley today's look good just keep bd and hopefully you'll catch it!! ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Glad to hear it Tie


----------



## pinkpassion

Good news tie, I'm sure it's all just normal growing pains!!!


----------



## mirandala

I'm glad to see everything is pretty calm for our board this morning! Tie- glad to see your numbers have progressed so well!! Ashley- that looks like a positive opk to me!! 

I'm 10dpo right now- bfn so far. I'm still hopeful!! I'm also feeling a little nauseous this morning. Is it too soon to feel nausea prior to a bfp?


----------



## ccoastgal

Hello,

I have been "stalking" this thread for a while now. I was wondering what you guys thought about my symptoms because I am soo confused.and this seems to be a lucky thread :thumbup: 
So I had what I think was my period started very very light on Wednesday and then it was somewhat heavy on Thursday and Friday with very minimal clots,and then it completely stopped on Saturday and Saturday night it turned brown like old blood. My period was the same way last month too and we had an oopsie a couple of times that month. I usually have horrible cramps but these last two months I have barely had any. I have also had light cramps/twinges daily which is way out of the ordinary. I have also noticed my breasts were extremely sore this last period to the point where I could not lay on them. Also not normal. I have not taken a HPT because sometimes I feel that it is all in my head and that I am just grasping at straws.:shrug::shrug: But I would love for it to be a miracle and be pregnant. I should also mention that my mother had what seemed to her like her "period" for four months with all 4 of her children before she knew she was pregnant.

What does everyone think?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay tie!!

Hi coastgal.. you never know if that's something that has happened to your mom then maybe, I would test to be sure, but I'd say normally ib wouldn't have clots in it, it was probably just a normal lite af. Good luck to you though, try opks and alot of our ladies here tempt as well. You can get wondfo opk on amazon pretty inexpensive, and they are very accurate usually. xxxxxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Glad to hear it tie! Fx for you Miranda! 

Ccoast I would think chances of being pregnant would be extremely low. Never impossible because wierd things happen but I wouldn't be holding my breath if I were you. Good luck!

I broke down and took a test today. It was weird. I could see a faint faint line in certain lights and in some lights nothing. I don't even know what to think of it. I tried to take a picture and of course it doesn't show. Oh well time will tell.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes hopeful test tomorrow you know it'll darken a little if it's a true bfp gl!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?

Ideally I would say yes BUT I can promise you that I can't wait :haha: and I won't judge you even if you take 5 tests a day! Fx for a bfp soon!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi 5stars! I'd wait 2 days if you can (I never can ) .. but 10 dpo is a good starting point with a frer ;) gl !


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies, I just want it so bad this month :cry:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww 5stars cheer up !! It'll happen smile luv !! :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok so I got some of my results back, but not all. They don't have my urine culture yet, maybe tomorrow. I did get my blood test back, though! My hcg went from 319 at 4 weeks 1 day to 16,300 at 5 weeks 4 days!!! My dr said she is super happy with my numbers. I am feeling so much relief! Thinking this might be a sticky bean!!! Now just to wait till Thursday to see the little peanut!
> 
> 5stars- I had heartburn with my very first pregnancy very early! FX it's a good sign!!!

That's great!! 


ashleyg said:


> Thanks everyone. Hoping I get a positive too!
> Here is tonight's opk....
> 
> 
> So when do I start counting DPO? Would tomorrow I count it as 1dpo or do I keep testing until the tests aren't positive any longer and then count DPO?

It's hard to say since you can O anywhere from 12-72 hours after a pos OPK! I personally got O pains and knew I was ovulating pretty much exactly 24 hours after the pos OPK. GL! :dust:


5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies for the help....I keep having dreams about being pregnant, I really hope all of this becomes reality...Just like I mentioned early on I really want to make June 29th a special day for my OH b/c his son past and June 29th is his son bday....Ladies please pray that all of this turns into a BFP at least for his sake!

FX for you 5stars, I hope this is your month :)


ccoastgal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been "stalking" this thread for a while now. I was wondering what you guys thought about my symptoms because I am soo confused.and this seems to be a lucky thread :thumbup:
> So I had what I think was my period started very very light on Wednesday and then it was somewhat heavy on Thursday and Friday with very minimal clots,and then it completely stopped on Saturday and Saturday night it turned brown like old blood. My period was the same way last month too and we had an oopsie a couple of times that month. I usually have horrible cramps but these last two months I have barely had any. I have also had light cramps/twinges daily which is way out of the ordinary. I have also noticed my breasts were extremely sore this last period to the point where I could not lay on them. Also not normal. I have not taken a HPT because sometimes I feel that it is all in my head and that I am just grasping at straws.:shrug::shrug: But I would love for it to be a miracle and be pregnant. I should also mention that my mother had what seemed to her like her "period" for four months with all 4 of her children before she knew she was pregnant.
> 
> What does everyone think?

The only way to know for sure is to take a test :flower:. A lot of PMS symptoms match with pregnancy symptoms so it's a tough call.


.hopeful.one. said:


> Glad to hear it tie! Fx for you Miranda!
> 
> Ccoast I would think chances of being pregnant would be extremely low. Never impossible because wierd things happen but I wouldn't be holding my breath if I were you. Good luck!
> 
> I broke down and took a test today. It was weird. I could see a faint faint line in certain lights and in some lights nothing. I don't even know what to think of it. I tried to take a picture and of course it doesn't show. Oh well time will tell.

FX the line gets darker for you within the next couple days :dust:


5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?

9 dpo is still early! My bfp was so faint on 10 dpo I don't think it would've showed up at 9 dpo, especially with afternoon urine. I've got my fx for you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mirandala said:


> I'm 10dpo right now- bfn so far. I'm still hopeful!! I'm also feeling a little nauseous this morning. Is it too soon to feel nausea prior to a bfp?

Ok so to be fair, I went on a casino cruise the day before suspected implantation, but I had TERRIBLE nausea that day. not sure if it was sea sickness, MS, or a little bit of both :shrug: FX it's a good sign!
I didn't get my bfp until 12 dpo




ccoastgal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been "stalking" this thread for a while now. I was wondering what you guys thought about my symptoms because I am soo confused.and this seems to be a lucky thread :thumbup:
> So I had what I think was my period started very very light on Wednesday and then it was somewhat heavy on Thursday and Friday with very minimal clots,and then it completely stopped on Saturday and Saturday night it turned brown like old blood. My period was the same way last month too and we had an oopsie a couple of times that month. I usually have horrible cramps but these last two months I have barely had any. I have also had light cramps/twinges daily which is way out of the ordinary. I have also noticed my breasts were extremely sore this last period to the point where I could not lay on them. Also not normal. I have not taken a HPT because sometimes I feel that it is all in my head and that I am just grasping at straws.:shrug::shrug: But I would love for it to be a miracle and be pregnant. I should also mention that my mother had what seemed to her like her "period" for four months with all 4 of her children before she knew she was pregnant.
> 
> What does everyone think?

Every body is different and each pregnancy is different. My mother also had period like bleeding through her entire pregnancy, all 3 times, but I've not had any spotting at all (knock on wood).
I'd say the chances are small but you never know until you test. 
I normally didn't get sore boobs as a pre AF sign either but I did have a few times over my 10 months TTCing that they'd be sore a day or two. It would always get my hopes up and then.. there was the :witch:
If your actively trying, I do suggest temping. If you are NTNP, I hope it happens when the time is right. If you're not trying and not NTNP, I suggest trying to track when you O so you know the best time to either sustain from sex or use extra protection. FX that whatever you'd like to have happen, or not happen, works out for you!




.hopeful.one. said:


> I broke down and took a test today. It was weird. I could see a faint faint line in certain lights and in some lights nothing. I don't even know what to think of it. I tried to take a picture and of course it doesn't show. Oh well time will tell.

Oh hopeful, I hope it is your bfp starting. I know it's hard but try to hold out 2 days. if it's a true bfp it'll show darker in 2 days. :dust:




5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?

so glad you're not sad because it is still early. hold your head up. If you can wait a few days, I say give it a few days, but no one will fault you if you cave and test tomorrow; after all most of us are addicts in here :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I have everything crossed for you both, hopeful and 5stars!!! Really hoping this is your month!!! 

So is it just me or do my numbers seem high on my second blood test. I used an online calculator to see how it was rising and it said it rose way faster then I thought it would. Anyone know anything about where my numbers should be? There is so much mixed info online.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie, here is the HCG breakdown from my book

Weeks of pregnancy amount of hCG in mIU/L
3 weeks 5-50
4 weeks 5-426
5 weeks 19-7,340
6 weeks 1,080-56,500
7 to 8 weeks 7,650-229,000
9 to 12 weeks 25,700-288,000


----------



## FLArmyWife

considering you are so close to the 6 week mark I think you levels are in the 'normal' range. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I was 5 weeks 4 days when they did the blood draw so it is pretty close to 6 weeks. Thanks Flarmywife!!!


----------



## ashleyg

This afternoons OPK! So excited to finally be able to count tomorrow as 1 DPO! I'm happy to be in the TWW finally haha
 



Attached Files:







CD 17 afternoon.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FLArmyWife

np tie

congrats ashley


----------



## 5starsplus1

You ladies rock....I really feel like I personally know each and every one of you....The support I get from you ladies is off the charts....really feel theraputic when I talk to you ladies....so glad I found all of you....I have google to thank for this lol....was googling signs and symptoms one day and it low and behold I got you ladies :happydance:....love all you gals lol....I think im going to hold out and test on Friday...it should be a true BFP if im preggo!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10dpo right now- bfn so far. I'm still hopeful!! I'm also feeling a little nauseous this morning. Is it too soon to feel nausea prior to a bfp?
> 
> Ok so to be fair, I went on a casino cruise the day before suspected implantation, but I had TERRIBLE nausea that day. not sure if it was sea sickness, MS, or a little bit of both :shrug: FX it's a good sign!
> I didn't get my bfp until 12 dpo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been "stalking" this thread for a while now. I was wondering what you guys thought about my symptoms because I am soo confused.and this seems to be a lucky thread :thumbup:
> So I had what I think was my period started very very light on Wednesday and then it was somewhat heavy on Thursday and Friday with very minimal clots,and then it completely stopped on Saturday and Saturday night it turned brown like old blood. My period was the same way last month too and we had an oopsie a couple of times that month. I usually have horrible cramps but these last two months I have barely had any. I have also had light cramps/twinges daily which is way out of the ordinary. I have also noticed my breasts were extremely sore this last period to the point where I could not lay on them. Also not normal. I have not taken a HPT because sometimes I feel that it is all in my head and that I am just grasping at straws.:shrug::shrug: But I would love for it to be a miracle and be pregnant. I should also mention that my mother had what seemed to her like her "period" for four months with all 4 of her children before she knew she was pregnant.
> 
> What does everyone think?Click to expand...
> 
> Every body is different and each pregnancy is different. My mother also had period like bleeding through her entire pregnancy, all 3 times, but I've not had any spotting at all (knock on wood).
> I'd say the chances are small but you never know until you test.
> I normally didn't get sore boobs as a pre AF sign either but I did have a few times over my 10 months TTCing that they'd be sore a day or two. It would always get my hopes up and then.. there was the :witch:
> If your actively trying, I do suggest temping. If you are NTNP, I hope it happens when the time is right. If you're not trying and not NTNP, I suggest trying to track when you O so you know the best time to either sustain from sex or use extra protection. FX that whatever you'd like to have happen, or not happen, works out for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> I broke down and took a test today. It was weird. I could see a faint faint line in certain lights and in some lights nothing. I don't even know what to think of it. I tried to take a picture and of course it doesn't show. Oh well time will tell.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hopeful, I hope it is your bfp starting. I know it's hard but try to hold out 2 days. if it's a true bfp it'll show darker in 2 days. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?Click to expand...
> 
> so glad you're not sad because it is still early. hold your head up. If you can wait a few days, I say give it a few days, but no one will fault you if you cave and test tomorrow; after all most of us are addicts in here :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks! I know I should try to wait a few days but today's test was a blue dye so I picked up a frer for tomorrow am.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait to see your test tomorrow hopeful!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Cant wait to see it either hopefulone!

I had a weird and random cramp today....maybe ovulation cramping? It only lasted a few minutes then went away...not sure what exactly it was


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Cant wait to see it either hopefulone!
> 
> I had a weird and random cramp today....maybe ovulation cramping? It only lasted a few minutes then went away...not sure what exactly it was

Could've been! Was it more on one side in the general ovary area? My O pains are sharp and shabby-like and only last a few minutes as well. Well at least tomorrow will be 1 DPO yay! :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Well today was super stressful. My daughter had to have two teeth pulled due to a dental emergency. I was a bundle of nerves but had to keep telling myself to chill out. All ended up well and she's doing great. Not to mention she looks super adorable without any front teeth! Good news is that they were due to come out within the next year anyway so they look natural for her age :p. The tooth fairy has already visited so now I'm off to bed :sleep:


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see it either hopefulone!
> 
> I had a weird and random cramp today....maybe ovulation cramping? It only lasted a few minutes then went away...not sure what exactly it was
> 
> Could've been! Was it more on one side in the general ovary area? My O pains are sharp and shabby-like and only last a few minutes as well. Well at least tomorrow will be 1 DPO yay! :dust:Click to expand...




Disneymom1129 said:


> Well today was super stressful. My daughter had to have two teeth pulled due to a dental emergency. I was a bundle of nerves but had to keep telling myself to chill out. All ended up well and she's doing great. Not to mention she looks super adorable without any front teeth! Good news is that they were due to come out within the next year anyway so they look natural for her age :p. The tooth fairy has already visited so now I'm off to bed :sleep:

It was just kind of a weird general cramp lol! I couldnt really tell if it was off to one side...it kind of just felt like it was in the general area of my ovaries haha.

Aw, I'm glad everything turned out well with your daughter! I'm sure she is excited to see what the tooth fairy brought her!


----------



## jessalex

Disney - hope your daughter is ok!! Having teeth pulled is quite scary! Must have been tough for you as her mum! Bet she is super excited about the tooth fairy visiting.
Hopeful - I am really looking forward to seeing your test!!
Ashley - how exciting that you are in the tww. Fingers crossed you have caught the egg this cycle!!
GL 5 stars!!! Fxd for you

Afm, I have turned into a mental person, I have done about 6 tests over the last 4 days, which I have never done before, and every single one has had a faint line. I still have sore boobs and feel like I'm going to start crying over the silliest things. Have told DH that I really just want to hurry up and start bleeding now if that's what is going to happen. This limbo is driving me nuts!! (sorry for the vent, but we have not told anyone we are ttc so this is my only outlet!)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Just took my test but idk how to post a photo on mobile... Do I have to wait until I'm on a computer? I don't think I've ever posted one.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oops lol I'll post later...


----------



## FLArmyWife

jessalex said:


> Afm, I have turned into a mental person, I have done about 6 tests over the last 4 days, which I have never done before, and every single one has had a faint line. I still have sore boobs and feel like I'm going to start crying over the silliest things. Have told DH that I really just want to hurry up and start bleeding now if that's what is going to happen. This limbo is driving me nuts!! (sorry for the vent, but we have not told anyone we are ttc so this is my only outlet!)

When is AF due? or is she past due? I'd say take a digital. If you've been having faints it should pop up on a digi. FX and GL. keep us posted




.hopeful.one. said:


> Just took my test but idk how to post a photo on mobile... Do I have to wait until I'm on a computer? I don't think I've ever posted one.

What kind of phone are you one?


----------



## Pato

ccoastgal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been "stalking" this thread for a while now. I was wondering what you guys thought about my symptoms because I am soo confused.and this seems to be a lucky thread :thumbup:
> So I had what I think was my period started very very light on Wednesday and then it was somewhat heavy on Thursday and Friday with very minimal clots,and then it completely stopped on Saturday and Saturday night it turned brown like old blood. My period was the same way last month too and we had an oopsie a couple of times that month. I usually have horrible cramps but these last two months I have barely had any. I have also had light cramps/twinges daily which is way out of the ordinary. I have also noticed my breasts were extremely sore this last period to the point where I could not lay on them. Also not normal. I have not taken a HPT because sometimes I feel that it is all in my head and that I am just grasping at straws.:shrug::shrug: But I would love for it to be a miracle and be pregnant. I should also mention that my mother had what seemed to her like her "period" for four months with all 4 of her children before she knew she was pregnant.
> 
> What does everyone think?

Hi and welcome.....you'll get some valuable advise from these lovelies for sure. I'm no expert hon but I think you should just test to be sure. Both my mom and younger sister had "periods" for four months as well b4 the realized they were pregnant too so you never know....GL:flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Just took my test but idk how to post a photo on mobile... Do I have to wait until I'm on a computer? I don't think I've ever posted one.

Did you get any lines :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im 10 dpo today ladies and once again I had a baby dream last night...I had a dream that we heard the baby's heart beat....I woke up and was sad b/c it seemed so real....I think that this will be very upsetting for me if Im not pregnant this cycle :cry:...Ive had tooooo many baby dreams not to be!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Im 10 dpo today ladies and once again I had a baby dream last night...I had a dream that we heard the baby's heart beat....I woke up and was sad b/c it seemed so real....I think that this will be very upsetting for me if Im not pregnant this cycle :cry:...Ive had tooooo many baby dreams not to be!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLarmy I'm on an iPhone

5stars I can definitely see something but I want to make sure I'm not just crazy :haha: today is 10(ish)dpo


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> FLarmy I'm on an iPhone
> 
> 5stars I can definitely see something but I want to make sure I'm not just crazy :haha: today is 10(ish)dpo

Ok im getting excited for you lol I wanna see lol....I have training for my job from 8-3 so I won't be able to come back on until after class tonight :cry: but I will surely congratulate you once I see it hun....Well let me just do it now :happydance: :dance::headspin: lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- bare with me as I don't have an iphone so i'm going to take a stab in the dark

When you view BnB on your iphone do you see the option to 'view mobile site' or 'view full site" ? if you're on the mobile site when you scroll down to the bottom you might see a button that says 'desktop view'
If you do, change to desktop view, then go to advanced reply like you would and click on the paper clip. upload/attach the photo from you photo gallery and then post. That MIGHT work.. that's how I do it from my phone, but I have an android.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5starsplus1 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> FLarmy I'm on an iPhone
> 
> 5stars I can definitely see something but I want to make sure I'm not just crazy :haha: today is 10(ish)dpo
> 
> Ok im getting excited for you lol I wanna see lol....I have training for my job from 8-3 so I won't be able to come back on until after class tonight :cry: but I will surely congratulate you once I see it hun....Well let me just do it now :happydance: :dance::headspin: lol!Click to expand...

Thanks! I won't test again until Friday but I'm really hoping it looks darker by then. 

I have my Fx for you hun!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I think it might have worked...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> I think it might have worked...

:happydance: yay for getting it to work


I definitely feel like I can see a shadow of a line there.. maybe one of the girls will be able to tweak it..

:dust:
Can't wait to see your test on Friday!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks for the help! It's darker in person, I had a hard time getting a picture of it. It's so light but I think it's really there.


----------



## FLArmyWife

i looked up how to invert it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm trying not to get too excited! Good thing my hubby is off until Friday to keep me busy :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) yes try to find distractions until then. sending so much dust that it gets darker


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, I definitely see it!!! But I do have to say those new frer have been leaving weird indents for other people and I've seen tests look like that for others and they actually be negative ... keep testing, hopefully it gets darker!!! That's very exciting!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

I can see it :happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I can see it Hopeful!!! Eeek! Hoping it gets darker!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait to see more bfp's and darkening lines from all you ladies !!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful it's looking well... Hopeful : ) 
Cheesy but true! I can see it hope it gets darker!


----------



## mirandala

OMG I see it too hopeful!!! FX it gets darker!!! 

So far for me it's BFN town on the frer... I'm only 11dpo. I'm not feeling super hopeful but I haven't lost all hope. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## ccoastgal

Thank you to everyone who commented on my post. I have noticed that this thread everyone is so sweet and is there for everyone, and it seems to be a very lucky thread!

I know I need to test I am just trying to see if I get anymore symptoms. I know that my chances are slim but I guess I have hope because I am having the same exact symptoms my mom had when she was pregnant and still bleeding. The thing that is really making me think I still have a chance is that I have very mild cramps after "AF" which I never do. I also feel TMI wet down there like I do when I am ovulating. But I know for a fact that I do not ovulate this close to the end of my period. I know that I just need to take a test. Another new symptom is when I am sitting at my desk I get dizzy which is weird too. It is probably just wishful thinking. 

Do you think I should take a test tonight or with FMU tomorrow?

Thank you again!


----------



## ashleyg

I can def see that line hopeful!!


----------



## ashleyg

CD 18 and this is this mornings OPK. Still dark but the Wondfo is getting a tiny bit lighter. I really hope that it actually gets light this time instead of staying positive like it did last month :/ 

The 2nd test I took shows that I'm still surging. It's one of those that the line only appears if there is a surge. If not, then it's blank. So DH and I have DTD like 4 days in a row since Saturday haha. I should be able to catch it!
 



Attached Files:







CD 18 .jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoastgal said:


> Thank you to everyone who commented on my post. I have noticed that this thread everyone is so sweet and is there for everyone, and it seems to be a very lucky thread!
> 
> I know I need to test I am just trying to see if I get anymore symptoms. I know that my chances are slim but I guess I have hope because I am having the same exact symptoms my mom had when she was pregnant and still bleeding. The thing that is really making me think I still have a chance is that I have very mild cramps after "AF" which I never do. I also feel TMI wet down there like I do when I am ovulating. But I know for a fact that I do not ovulate this close to the end of my period. I know that I just need to take a test. Another new symptom is when I am sitting at my desk I get dizzy which is weird too. It is probably just wishful thinking.
> 
> Do you think I should take a test tonight or with FMU tomorrow?
> 
> Thank you again!

First, thank you for the kind words about our group. I think we all pride ourselves on being in such an amazing group of ladies whom are super informative and supportive.

The dizziness could come from low blood sugar, dehydration, vertigo, and many other things.
I would say test tonight since you've had symptoms for so long, but as a fail safe I'd say just test tomorrow with FMU.
GL


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I agree ccoast, first morning urine is always the way to go. Fx!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful!! Here is your test I seen it for sure before editing!!! Fx!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-24-12-33-36.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 15


----------



## muffinbabes4

I uploaded the wrong edited 1 but you get the drift lol its there!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley that probably was O you felt !!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

You are all very supportive. I will keep everyone updated when I test tomorrow morning. FX'd for everyone who have not had their BFP this month. I have a good feeling about this month for everyone. 
:dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

muffinbabes4 said:


> I uploaded the wrong edited 1 but you get the drift lol its there!!

Thanks lol I'm hoping by Friday it'll look better. Eekk! Trying my best not to think too much about it!


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> I think it might have worked...

Looks positive to me! :thumbup: :happydance:
If you can wait test in two days, if not, I'm sure it'll be a little darker tomorrow :)

Thanks everyone for the concerns about my daughter :flower:. She's doing great today! She's very excited the tooth fairy visited.


----------



## FLArmyWife

good to hear Disney. what did the tooth fairy bring? I know growing up it was such a sore subject because some kids only ever got a quarter and some got $5. it's hard as a kid to understand why she'd give you only a quarter when she gave bill $5 for the same tooth.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> good to hear Disney. what did the tooth fairy bring? I know growing up it was such a sore subject because some kids only ever got a quarter and some got $5. it's hard as a kid to understand why she'd give you only a quarter when she gave bill $5 for the same tooth.

She got a dollar for each tooth, so $2. That is a tough subject, hopefully I won't have to have that conversation with her once she figures out what the other kids are getting :wacko:. 

*poof*


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahhhhh disney!! I love it, my husband bribes my kids he says he pays more then the tooth fairy so, they always give their teeth to him he gives um 10 a tooth the fairy only brings .50 lol he cracks me up!! He says, well I'm a business man... ha!.. he threatens the tooth fairy. . Smh ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ahhhhh disney!! I love it, my husband bribes my kids he says he pays more then the tooth fairy so, they always give their teeth to him he gives um 10 a tooth the fairy only brings .50 lol he cracks me up!! He says, well I'm a business man... ha!.. he threatens the tooth fairy. . Smh ;)

That's actually super funny! My dad was like that with Santa. All the "good" gifts were from him :laugh2:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

My doctors office just called and asked if I could switch my ultrasound to 11 instead of 3:30. Um...you mean I don't have to wait all day....yes please!!! Super excited!


----------



## pinkpassion

Nice tiebreaker !!! Good luck and let us know!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe so cute Disney

that's funny muffin

excited to hear how it goes tie


----------



## muffinbabes4

That makes the day even better tie! Yes update us asap &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Keep us updated!


----------



## ashleyg

Help! I took another OPK to make sure that the lines are getting lighter and this is what came up! The wondfo is lighter...but the CB digi showed me a solid smiley face again!! I am so confused!
 



Attached Files:







what?! CD 18 night.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Idk ashley I would go with wondfo that's just me .. ugh!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin. This is starting to feel like last month all over again :/ It's making me nervous that I'm not ovulating...but my body keeps trying to which is why I keep getting positives and then lighter tests and then a positive again. I hate this.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yea I understand girl, well I only rely on wondfo , it seems to be pretty accurate for me , and yours looked good it's slowly got to positive then it is lightening up now, I'm not sure at all about the other brand u took. And as for the digi opk... I hate them lol but that's just me, but.. it would def. Be less stressful if u picked 1 ? Idk


----------



## muffinbabes4

And try tempting I don't but I'm also ntnp so it's not that huge of a deal to me, but I hear from these ladies it works well... &#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I will for sure let you know how it goes!! 

Wish I could give some advice Ashley, but I have only ever used one brand. Maybe try watching your natural body signs like cm and ovulation pain.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Can't wait for your update tie! 

Ashley I also agree that temping is the way to go. Yes, it's a bit of a pain in the butt but it takes away the guessing game.


----------



## ashleyg

I only used the digi to confirm my positive and to confirm that I'm not Ovulating any more. I am still going to be testing with the wondfos until I run out just to be sure that the line is getting lighter. They seem to be accurate so far I guess.

I thought of temping but I have no idea how to chart it or how to do it haha. If I don't get a positive this cycle, I will try it next time.


----------



## FLArmyWife

fertilityfriend.com is the best way to chart in my opinion

as for actually temping, it takes some getting used to but it easy once you get the swing of it

When you first wake up before you do anything, while still laying in bed, you take your temperature either orally or vaginally. 
You want to try and take your temp at the same time every morning and try to have at least 3 hrs of sleep.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I would temp orally because the idea of vaginally didn't sit well with me. But vaginal temping is a lot more accurate. 

So I'd keep the thermometer beside the bed. When I woke up I'd grab the thermostat, take my temp, write it down, then get up and start my day. When I sat down with my coffee I'd input my temps at FF.

The general idea is that you'll have a temp dip around O followed by increased temps during your post O. For many their temp with drop when AF is due or will stay high if getting a bfp


----------



## mirandala

Hello all!! 

I'm 12dpo today. I had trouble sleeping last night, which is unlike me, especially as I was super tired yesterday! 

It's now 5am and I tested when I woke in the night. What do you think? I think I might see something? I hope I do!! I'm going to get a beta done later today, and I will get the result of the beta tomorrow on my birthday... so fingers crossed!!! (Side note- for folks in the US- I use requestatest.com to order early betas without dealing with a doctor and it's so nice)

Also- last night my breasts were feeling tender (also a normal pms symptom for me) but they seemed a little bit swollen too. FX! 

I'm not sure how to add the picture to this thread, so I started one on the pregnancy test forum- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2321655-12-dpo-see.html#post35719249


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show :cry:....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

mirandala said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm 12dpo today. I had trouble sleeping last night, which is unlike me, especially as I was super tired yesterday!
> 
> It's now 5am and I tested when I woke in the night. What do you think? I think I might see something? I hope I do!! I'm going to get a beta done later today, and I will get the result of the beta tomorrow on my birthday... so fingers crossed!!! (Side note- for folks in the US- I use requestatest.com to order early betas without dealing with a doctor and it's so nice)
> 
> Also- last night my breasts were feeling tender (also a normal pms symptom for me) but they seemed a little bit swollen too. FX!
> 
> I'm not sure how to add the picture to this thread, so I started one on the pregnancy test forum- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2321655-12-dpo-see.html#post35719249

Hey hun, I don't know how to read those at all but I hope it's ur BFP...Im 11 dpo and feeling some af cramps and tender boobs as well but I think im out :cry:


----------



## mirandala

Aw stars- still hoping for you til that bfp comes. Also- you're still in the implantation window so it's not over til AF shows!


----------



## 5starsplus1

mirandala said:


> Aw stars- still hoping for you til that bfp comes. Also- you're still in the implantation window so it's not over til AF shows!

Yes ur right but im just so sick and tired of thinking im pregnant every month just to be disappointed....This was the perfect timing and now im not even sure anymore! I really wanna step outside of my office and scream!!!!!!


----------



## mirandala

5starsplus1 said:


> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> Aw stars- still hoping for you til that bfp comes. Also- you're still in the implantation window so it's not over til AF shows!
> 
> Yes ur right but im just so sick and tired of thinking im pregnant every month just to be disappointed....This was the perfect timing and now im not even sure anymore! I really wanna step outside of my office and scream!!!!!!Click to expand...

I totally understand. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

mirandala said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm 12dpo today. I had trouble sleeping last night, which is unlike me, especially as I was super tired yesterday!
> 
> It's now 5am and I tested when I woke in the night. What do you think? I think I might see something? I hope I do!! I'm going to get a beta done later today, and I will get the result of the beta tomorrow on my birthday... so fingers crossed!!! (Side note- for folks in the US- I use requestatest.com to order early betas without dealing with a doctor and it's so nice)
> 
> Also- last night my breasts were feeling tender (also a normal pms symptom for me) but they seemed a little bit swollen too. FX!
> 
> I'm not sure how to add the picture to this thread, so I started one on the pregnancy test forum- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2321655-12-dpo-see.html#post35719249

I feel like I can see the start of something. FX




5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show :cry:....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:

I'd ask for a dye test where they can check for a blockage I was off Mirena for an entire year before we started trying and it STILL took us almost a year to get a bfp. idk if it was due to the mirena or what, but worth a talk with your DR. I hope the witch stays away.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> mirandala said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm 12dpo today. I had trouble sleeping last night, which is unlike me, especially as I was super tired yesterday!
> 
> It's now 5am and I tested when I woke in the night. What do you think? I think I might see something? I hope I do!! I'm going to get a beta done later today, and I will get the result of the beta tomorrow on my birthday... so fingers crossed!!! (Side note- for folks in the US- I use requestatest.com to order early betas without dealing with a doctor and it's so nice)
> 
> Also- last night my breasts were feeling tender (also a normal pms symptom for me) but they seemed a little bit swollen too. FX!
> 
> I'm not sure how to add the picture to this thread, so I started one on the pregnancy test forum- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2321655-12-dpo-see.html#post35719249
> 
> I feel like I can see the start of something. FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show :cry:....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd ask for a dye test where they can check for a blockage I was off Mirena for an entire year before we started trying and it STILL took us almost a year to get a bfp. idk if it was due to the mirena or what, but worth a talk with your DR. I hope the witch stays away.Click to expand...

Yes I posted that a while back...He wants to do that test if we aren't pregnant this time....I will have to call when my cycle starts so they can book it 5-7 days out! so nervous and a little disappointed you know!


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....

Ashleyg I only used OPKs once when I was TTC my DD but I was temping as well. I no longer use the OPKs but I temp and watch my body signs...EWCM and O pain. That works for me perfectly. So you could def try that....

Hopeful..... I don't possess the eyesight of some of the expect squinters and spotters on here so I'm flipping my laptop screen back and forth:haha:...thought I saw something on the invert though....looking forward to seeing a darker BFP tomorrow :happydance:

CCoastgal.....I would say just to be on the safe side, do a test....with FMU, at least then you'd know one way or the other....

Tie..... looking forward to those scan results girl...:happydance:

Disney.... glad all is well with your daughter... she's too cute

Pink & Flarmy..... how are you ladies feeling?

Starplus..... I truly hope and pray this is your month :dust:

Jessalex..... how are you today?:hugs:

Mirandala.... Don't give up yet...

Corn and Muffin... how are you today?


----------



## Pato

AFM....CD11 today....not stressed out this month at all...still doing my temps to check on my O date however....haven't O'd yet should be tomorrow or Saturday hopefully so still DTD until my temp rise..... have a great day lovelies :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- well it's not over until the :witch: shows..


Pato- I'm ok. hanging in there. everyday is different. One day preggie pops helps with MS and the next it doesn't. yesterday was a good day with no Ms but today I've already been :sick: once. Can't seem to find a fail safe. but the good news is today is my Dh's last day in the ARMY.


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- well it's not over until the :witch: shows..
> 
> 
> Pato- I'm ok. hanging in there. everyday is different. One day preggie pops helps with MS and the next it doesn't. yesterday was a good day with no Ms but today I've already been :sick: once. Can't seem to find a fail safe. but the good news is today is my Dh's last day in the ARMY.

Awwww hope it doesn't last the entire duration of your pregnancy:hugs:

Hurray for hubby:happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: thanks. I slept terrible last night so I'll probably spend most of the day sleeping which in the end means I don't feel sick while sleeping

hope you O soon


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars I was extremely crampy with all 4 of my pregnancies. .. no worries you never know gl &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mirandala my 30th bday is June 28th lol!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars I was extremely crampy with all 4 of my pregnancies. .. no worries you never know gl &#9825;&#9825;

Thanks for the encouragement...I think I will go get my blood drawn this afternoon....Please keep me in ur prayers and thoughts!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Praying for you 5stars! Really, really hoping this is your month!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Enjoy your sleepy day Flarmy! I had a lot of those when I was pregnant, they're the best. 

5stars Fx for you, keep us posted! 

afm AF is due today (I have a short lp) so I'm somewhat nervous. I have had spotting every single cycle a few days before AF and since I haven't had any I'm hoping it will stay away. I resisted the urge to test this morning so tomorrow is still the day for another frer.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Enjoy your sleepy day Flarmy! I had a lot of those when I was pregnant, they're the best.
> 
> 5stars Fx for you, keep us posted!
> 
> afm AF is due today (I have a short lp) so I'm somewhat nervous. I have had spotting every single cycle a few days before AF and since I haven't had any I'm hoping it will stay away. I resisted the urge to test this morning so tomorrow is still the day for another frer.

I am hoping this is our month hopeful :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!

You never know. I've had tons of cm the past 4 days so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!
> 
> You never know. I've had tons of cm the past 4 days so hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...

Well Ive had very little cm but I would never take it to mean anything but this was a lot and im really really praying this is it!


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Enjoy your sleepy day Flarmy! I had a lot of those when I was pregnant, they're the best.
> 
> 5stars Fx for you, keep us posted!
> 
> afm AF is due today (I have a short lp) so I'm somewhat nervous. I have had spotting every single cycle a few days before AF and since I haven't had any I'm hoping it will stay away. I resisted the urge to test this morning so tomorrow is still the day for another frer.

FX she never shows and you get a nice blaring BFP tomorrow 




5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!

Here's what I found, in my case at least, most cycles I completely dried up and had no CM from O to AF but with my bfp cycle i continued to have creamy cm up until my positive test. 
All bodies are different, so it could go either way, but FX it means you have a little bean


----------



## kasey590

Hiya!! Period due on the 28th of June so will be testing again around then :-D


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Kasey. I'll add your test date


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy your sleepy day Flarmy! I had a lot of those when I was pregnant, they're the best.
> 
> 5stars Fx for you, keep us posted!
> 
> afm AF is due today (I have a short lp) so I'm somewhat nervous. I have had spotting every single cycle a few days before AF and since I haven't had any I'm hoping it will stay away. I resisted the urge to test this morning so tomorrow is still the day for another frer.
> 
> FX she never shows and you get a nice blaring BFP tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what I found, in my case at least, most cycles I completely dried up and had no CM from O to AF but with my bfp cycle i continued to have creamy cm up until my positive test.
> All bodies are different, so it could go either way, but FX it means you have a little beanClick to expand...

Thank you....I've had some cm but it hasn't bn a lot until today but ur right all bodies are different and I guess I will have to sit back and wait and see


----------



## ashleyg

Pato & FLArmy - I hope that I dont have a "next cycle" lol But if I don't get a positibe this month I will try temping. I think I might have to because of all the confusion I have been having with OPKs since last cycle. 

This mornings Wondfo was definately lighter though...so that's a good sign. I think I will just rely on them rather than the digi since everyone likes them better lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy your sleepy day Flarmy! I had a lot of those when I was pregnant, they're the best.
> 
> 5stars Fx for you, keep us posted!
> 
> afm AF is due today (I have a short lp) so I'm somewhat nervous. I have had spotting every single cycle a few days before AF and since I haven't had any I'm hoping it will stay away. I resisted the urge to test this morning so tomorrow is still the day for another frer.
> 
> FX she never shows and you get a nice blaring BFP tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what I found, in my case at least, most cycles I completely dried up and had no CM from O to AF but with my bfp cycle i continued to have creamy cm up until my positive test.
> All bodies are different, so it could go either way, but FX it means you have a little beanClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm very hopeful after yesterday's test. No sign of her yet but the cm continues. tmi, I know :haha:


----------



## kasey590

cheers gorgeous!! Hey does this forum have an app on the app store? its hard to navigate on the safari app on my phone lol would be sooo awesome if there was a full on forum app!!!



FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome Kasey. I'll add your test date


----------



## Disneymom1129

mirandala said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm 12dpo today. I had trouble sleeping last night, which is unlike me, especially as I was super tired yesterday!
> 
> It's now 5am and I tested when I woke in the night. What do you think? I think I might see something? I hope I do!! I'm going to get a beta done later today, and I will get the result of the beta tomorrow on my birthday... so fingers crossed!!! (Side note- for folks in the US- I use requestatest.com to order early betas without dealing with a doctor and it's so nice)
> 
> Also- last night my breasts were feeling tender (also a normal pms symptom for me) but they seemed a little bit swollen too. FX!
> 
> I'm not sure how to add the picture to this thread, so I started one on the pregnancy test forum- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2321655-12-dpo-see.html#post35719249

I see a squinter! Super exciting, can't wait to see tomorrow's :D


5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show :cry:....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me :cry::cry::cry:

:dust: It'll happen sweetie! You're not out until the fat witch sings! :hugs:


Pato said:


> AFM....CD11 today....not stressed out this month at all...still doing my temps to check on my O date however....haven't O'd yet should be tomorrow or Saturday hopefully so still DTD until my temp rise..... have a great day lovelies :flower:

:dust: Catch that eggie! :spermy:


.hopeful.one. said:


> Enjoy your sleepy day Flarmy! I had a lot of those when I was pregnant, they're the best.
> 
> 5stars Fx for you, keep us posted!
> 
> afm AF is due today (I have a short lp) so I'm somewhat nervous. I have had spotting every single cycle a few days before AF and since I haven't had any I'm hoping it will stay away. I resisted the urge to test this morning so tomorrow is still the day for another frer.

Sounds promising! GL!! :thumbup:


5starsplus1 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just went to get waxed you know where and the girl was like are you losing weight I was like :shrug: uh lol and then she said well have you bn doing ab wrkouts b/c ur abs seems tighter :blush: uh really lol....I thought hmmmm maybe there's a baby in there lol....well hopefully she sense something lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm come out while I was peeing (sorry tmi) but honestly could this mean something...the glob of cm or am I reaching with this b/c AF is due on Saturday! implatation maybe? Im just looking for a miracle ladies....give me ur honest answers please!
> 
> You never know. I've had tons of cm the past 4 days so hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ive had very little cm but I would never take it to mean anything but this was a lot and im really really praying this is it!Click to expand...

I didn't start getting a bunch of cm until a couple days after my missed period. Then it was there in excess lol. Hope it's a good sign :flower:

Ashley - I forgot to multi-quote you, but I would go off the wondfos! It's a good thing that they're getting lighter. I'd say your surge is over :). How many DPO are you do you think?


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Thank you....I've had some cm but it hasn't bn a lot until today but ur right all bodies are different and I guess I will have to sit back and wait and see

:hugs: 





ashleyg said:


> Pato & FLArmy - I hope that I dont have a "next cycle" lol But if I don't get a positibe this month I will try temping. I think I might have to because of all the confusion I have been having with OPKs since last cycle.
> 
> This mornings Wondfo was definately lighter though...so that's a good sign. I think I will just rely on them rather than the digi since everyone likes them better lol

I agree, hopefully you don't have a 'next cycle' but If you do I like temping. Never did a single OPK so i'm no help there



.hopeful.one. said:


> Thanks! I'm very hopeful after yesterday's test. No sign of her yet but the cm continues. tmi, I know :haha:

:dust:



No app that I know of Kasey


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM- Finally at 6 weeks I had my first pregnancy dream. I was starting to get concerned as to why I wasn't having any! But last night I had one where I didn't want it to end.. I had a baby boy and he was as cute as ever.. strange thing was that we couldn't figure out a name! And in the dream I came up with "Jacob". Hmmm... interesting. Now I seriously am getting impatient. :laugh2:


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - I think that is what I am going to do. I feel confident about it because they were SO dark and now they are gradually getting a little lighter. Hopefully I did actually ovulate. I think I am 2ish DPO today. I got my true dark positive and my first smiley digi on Monday afternoon. Dh and I DTD right after I took the tests because he happened to be home that day haha. So I am just going off of that as O day!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So jealous disney. The only remotely pregnancy related dreams I've had is about telling my mom and her not being pleased... other than that no pregnancy dreams

So cute though if you have a boy :) maybe you'll end up naming him Jacob :winkwink:


----------



## ashleyg

Ooooh maybe baby is a little boy!! When I was pregnant with my daughter I ONLY had dreams that she was a girl from like the moment I found out I was pregnant haha.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sweet Disney! It'll be interesting to see if baby really is a boy :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Disney - I think that is what I am going to do. I feel confident about it because they were SO dark and now they are gradually getting a little lighter. Hopefully I did actually ovulate. I think I am 2ish DPO today. I got my true dark positive and my first smiley digi on Monday afternoon. Dh and I DTD right after I took the tests because he happened to be home that day haha. So I am just going off of that as O day!

Sounds good! :thumbup:


FLArmyWife said:


> So jealous disney. The only remotely pregnancy related dreams I've had is about telling my mom and her not being pleased... other than that no pregnancy dreams
> 
> So cute though if you have a boy :) maybe you'll end up naming him Jacob :winkwink:

Which is funny because I never considered the name Jacob as it is way too popular for my liking. But now... I like it haha. 


ashleyg said:


> Ooooh maybe baby is a little boy!! When I was pregnant with my daughter I ONLY had dreams that she was a girl from like the moment I found out I was pregnant haha.

I hope so! It would be nice to have one of each :). Although the thought of having another princess sounds good to me too. :blush:


.hopeful.one. said:


> So sweet Disney! It'll be interesting to see if baby really is a boy :)

Definitely! I guess we'll see :-=


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful did you test again today??


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hopeful did you test again today??

No I was actually able to hold out so I'll be testing again tomorrow.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies im really having a desire to POAS....I think ima just use a OPK...what do you ladies think :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

5 stars, I'd use an hpt!!!!! Opks generally don't show positive until much later !!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5 stars, I'd use an hpt!!!!! Opks generally don't show positive until much later !!!

I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out :shrug: I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

The problem with opks is they can have a line before af, unfortunately ... but it's just so iffy, it can be af or it can be pregnancy hormones, the only real way to know is to take an hpt .... I'm sorry :( I wish there was a clear yes or no answer to give on that!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

It's ok....if it is AF I wish she would just go ahead and start already....I go on vacation next Friday and don't wanna be bothered with it :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

How many dpo are you 5stars, don't give up!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> How many dpo are you 5stars, don't give up!!!

Im 11 dpo today pink


----------



## pinkpassion

Well unless you've taken a test you can't say it's af, and even then you're not out until af shows... don't stress about it, that's not good :hugs: and take an hpt ... we are all here waiting for your bfp when the time comes!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars, I'd use an hpt!!!!! Opks generally don't show positive until much later !!!
> 
> I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out :shrug: I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:Click to expand...

OPKs will pretty much always show a line as your body is producing LH throughout your cycle. If you're 11DPO and it's driving you crazy I would just :test: on a hpt to get it out of your system :winkwink:. Try and hold your urine for at least 4 hours then POAS, maybe something will show up :). I got a pretty clear bfp at 11DPO, granted it was with FMU though. :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars, I'd use an hpt!!!!! Opks generally don't show positive until much later !!!
> 
> I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out :shrug: I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> OPKs will pretty much always show a line as your body is producing LH throughout your cycle. If you're 11DPO and it's driving you crazy I would just :test: to get it out of your system :winkwink:. Try and hold your urine for at least 4 hours then POAS, maybe something will show up :)Click to expand...

 Thanks Pink and Disney I just want my dreams to come true and not be disappointed this month....Im just so scared I will see a BFN....I wish today was next Monday already :cry: I will try to remain calm....what do you ladies think about the increase in cm.....I think at this point this is the only little hope I have!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5 stars pee on a stick woman!!!!


And hi kasey!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful can't wait to see that test ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5 stars pee on a stick woman!!!!
> 
> 
> And hi kasey!!

lol Muffin Ive gotta hold out 4 hrs so I can't POAS until 7 tonight


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars, I'd use an hpt!!!!! Opks generally don't show positive until much later !!!
> 
> I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out :shrug: I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> OPKs will pretty much always show a line as your body is producing LH throughout your cycle. If you're 11DPO and it's driving you crazy I would just :test: to get it out of your system :winkwink:. Try and hold your urine for at least 4 hours then POAS, maybe something will show up :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pink and Disney I just want my dreams to come true and not be disappointed this month....Im just so scared I will see a BFN....I wish today was next Monday already :cry: I will try to remain calm....what do you ladies think about the increase in cm.....I think at this point this is the only little hope I have!Click to expand...

I definitely understand hun :hugs:. I didn't want to test either in fear of rejection, but it ended up paying off. Just try and keep positive! I'd say the increase in cm is a good sign, especially if it is not normal for you. 

...:test:


----------



## 5starsplus1

The cm is something new for me...I will try to test tonight and upload for you ladies....Someone is gonna have to instruct me on how to do it from my phone :shrug:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Glad to hear you got good numbers back, Tie! Hcg testing is nerve-racking. I just got my levels this morning and they were over 6,000 at 5.1. That's higher than they were at 7.5 when I had my loss, so I'm going to take it as good news even if it doesn't mean anything.

Fx everyone for some bfp's soon!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes 5stars increase in cm good sign I'd say. Especially if it's not normal :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> The cm is something new for me...I will try to test tonight and upload for you ladies....Someone is gonna have to instruct me on how to do it from my phone :shrug:

FLArmy explained how to do it from your phone pretty well in this post: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...porters-11bfps-2-angels-215.html#post35713201


----------



## ashleyg

I know y'all are probably tired of seeing my opks but I have to post once more lol! FINALLY got a true negative on them this afternoon. I feel alot better now haha
 



Attached Files:







Neg.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneymom1129

Nice Ashley! :happydance: Now put them away :trouble:


:laugh2:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AnnieMac2 said:


> Glad to hear you got good numbers back, Tie! Hcg testing is nerve-racking. I just got my levels this morning and they were over 6,000 at 5.1. That's higher than they were at 7.5 when I had my loss, so I'm going to take it as good news even if it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Fx everyone for some bfp's soon!

That's great! Must be relieving to get great numbers :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Annie- that's awesome

Ashley- :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

:rofl: I will!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- I had an increase in cm! It was creamy (sorry tmi). Hoping it's a good sign for you!!! Can't wait to see your test tonight!!! FX!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok ladies! I got my scan. Everything looked great! I measured 6 weeks 1 day which is about three days small, but she wasn't concerned. We got to see the heartbeat! Such a beautiful little flutter! The heart rate was 130! Only one baby in there. I am just happy my little bean is healthy! Here is the picture we got. Thank you girls for all your support! Sending tons of baby dust to everyone waiting for their bfp!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo disney!!!! NowYou know she can't help it ...ahahahhaah!! Our Poor little ashley


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww tie!!! Congrats im so happy for you, what a sweet picture &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> 5stars- I had an increase in cm! It was creamy (sorry tmi). Hoping it's a good sign for you!!! Can't wait to see your test tonight!!! FX!

Yes Tie it has bn very creamy today and lots of it....praying I have a little sticky bean in there and yes I will test in approximately 33 mins lol &#128516;&#128515;&#128522;&#128513;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Muffin! I am so happy! You guys really are the best!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Eeek 5stars! Can't wait!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Aw such a nice scan picture!!

LOL Muffin - I am going to try my hardest!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok ladies! I got my scan. Everything looked great! I measured 6 weeks 1 day which is about three days small, but she wasn't concerned. We got to see the heartbeat! Such a beautiful little flutter! The heart rate was 130! Only one baby in there. I am just happy my little bean is healthy! Here is the picture we got. Thank you girls for all your support! Sending tons of baby dust to everyone waiting for their bfp!
> View attachment 878563

Yay so happy for you!



5starsplus1 said:


> Yes Tie it has bn very creamy today and lots of it....praying I have a little sticky bean in there and yes I will test in approximately 33 mins lol &#128516;&#128515;&#128522;&#128513;

Can't wait to see. 


It'll be so weird when we all are on the BFP list lol. no more talking about POAS addiction.. it'll be other random stuff


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies just tested and I'm officially waiting on the witch to show....I'm 11 dpo and if I were pregnant there should at least be a faint line....I'm upset because we do everything right and still no little bean.....I don't know what else to do :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok ladies! I got my scan. Everything looked great! I measured 6 weeks 1 day which is about three days small, but she wasn't concerned. We got to see the heartbeat! Such a beautiful little flutter! The heart rate was 130! Only one baby in there. I am just happy my little bean is healthy! Here is the picture we got. Thank you girls for all your support! Sending tons of baby dust to everyone waiting for their bfp!
> View attachment 878563

"Here comes trouble" that is too cute :laugh2:

Congrats!! You're just a day ahead of me now! So we're kind of due date buddies in a way lol :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies just tested and I'm officially waiting on the witch to show....I'm 11 dpo and if I were pregnant there should at least be a faint line....I'm upset because we do everything right and still no little bean.....I don't know what else to do :cry::cry::cry:

Test again tomorrow with FMU, it could still be too early :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies just tested and I'm officially waiting on the witch to show....I'm 11 dpo and if I were pregnant there should at least be a faint line....I'm upset because we do everything right and still no little bean.....I don't know what else to do :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Test again tomorrow with FMU, it could still be too early :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Disney but I only have digital left n I'm sure it wouldn't show up! :cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

What an adorable scan tie :) xx 

Sorry 5stars, keep your chin up. You're not out until the witch shows! 

Congrats on your good looking numbers Annie!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It might be too early! I got really faint lines with my son on the day AF was due! There is no way I would have gotten a positive before then. You're not out till AF shows! FX! 

Disney- what is your due date?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies Ive decided to upload the pic and let you all see...Im trying to get over it bn early...If im not 11 dpo im 10dpo and I think I really should have a BFP by now...tell me what you guys think!

Ok it keep telling me that the file is invalid....ive tried from my phone and computer.....HELP!


----------



## muffinbabes4

It tells me the same! I have to screen shot mine then try Idk it may work try it ;)

And yes could still be early no crying!! :, ( your going to make me cry!! Test tomorrow it's not over yet &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; xxxx


----------



## ashleyg

5stars, don't get too upset yet!! Some ladies get their positives a little later! You're not out officially until AF comes :hugs:


----------



## jessalex

Wow, lots to catch up on again!!

5stars - keep up the positive thoughts if you can!! You're not out yet!!
Tie - that scan is awesome!! Bet you are feeling fab now! So reassuring when you get a heartbeat as well :)
Congrats Ashley - now the wait begins!!
Muffin - thanks for the heads up with taking a screen shot, I will have to try that next time.
Annie - Amazing numbers!! :happydance:

So because I am so out of sync with the rest of you time wise, I'm just going to quickly up date you and what's been happening with me:
Got a positive frer on Fri last week (12dpo), then continued to test over next 4 days and second line wasn't getting much darker. Today I started bleeding, so officially having a mc. Not surprised, and to be honest I'm glad I was somewhat prepared for it with the tests not getting darker. I am gutted because I was sick with really high temps around 3-6dpo, so maybe that upset the cell division that was happening. 
At least I can have a wine with husband tonight!! He is off overseas for next three weeks so I won't be ttc until August :(
GL everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Oh my gosh jessa, I am so so sorry! Take July and just relax and enjoy being able to drink some wine haha ;) My fingers are crossed for you for August!! :hugs:


----------



## mirandala

muffinbabes4 said:


> Mirandala my 30th bday is June 28th lol!!

Yay! Birthday joytime!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

No more squinting to see that line! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> 5stars, don't get too upset yet!! Some ladies get their positives a little later! You're not out officially until AF comes :hugs:

Thanks Ashley, im really trying to hang in there!


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> No more squinting to see that line! :happydance:

Congrats hun, im sooooo happy for you!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Couldn't figure out how to upload more than one photo but here's Wednesdays (which looks gross now) with today's!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> It tells me the same! I have to screen shot mine then try Idk it may work try it ;)
> 
> And yes could still be early no crying!! :, ( your going to make me cry!! Test tomorrow it's not over yet &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; xxxx

Oh no don't cry :hugs: im just going to wait until tomorrow and see what happens....I don't have anything but digitals left, so I will stop by the store on my way home this afternoon and test tomorrow or Sunday!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks 5stars! I'm hoping we will be bump buddies very soon. ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes hopeful I would love that....Im starting to feel all left out :cry: but Im so happy for you ladies :winkwink:!


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Couldn't figure out how to upload more than one photo but here's Wednesdays (which looks gross now) with today's!

How do you upload it always says file invalid


----------



## 5starsplus1

I think im bn tortured....I've bn having baby dreams and last night I had an implantation dream smh what's is going on in this head of mine :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin: :headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I went to the desktop site, go advanced, and then just clicked on the paper clip and didn't have a problem. Did you try taking a screenshot and uploading that like others said? Sorry I'm not more helpful, once flarmy told me how it worked just fine for me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

jessalex said:


> So because I am so out of sync with the rest of you time wise, I'm just going to quickly up date you and what's been happening with me:
> Got a positive frer on Fri last week (12dpo), then continued to test over next 4 days and second line wasn't getting much darker. Today I started bleeding, so officially having a mc. Not surprised, and to be honest I'm glad I was somewhat prepared for it with the tests not getting darker. I am gutted because I was sick with really high temps around 3-6dpo, so maybe that upset the cell division that was happening.
> At least I can have a wine with husband tonight!! He is off overseas for next three weeks so I won't be ttc until August :(
> GL everyone!!
> :dust:

:cry: I'm so sorry. We will be here for you though no matter how long it takes. Enjoy your wine and time with DH :hugs:




.hopeful.one. said:


> No more squinting to see that line! :happydance:

:hugs::thumbup::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:

I knew it! I so saw it! yay!!! Congrats!




5stars- if you have paint, open the photo in paint and resave it as a jpeg or gif. if you're on your phone I'm not really sure how to change the file format on that. Keep your chin up. I didn't get any kind of line until 12dpo. There are some ladies that don't get a line until 16dpo. You definitely aren't out until AF shows. :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

This is the test from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







20150625_194011.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> This is the test from yesterday

I don't see anything yet but hold out hope! you're still early.. :hugs: let us know if you test today


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> This is the test from yesterday
> 
> I don't see anything yet but hold out hope! you're still early.. :hugs: let us know if you test todayClick to expand...

Of course I will let you all know!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

jessalex said:


> Wow, lots to catch up on again!!
> 
> 5stars - keep up the positive thoughts if you can!! You're not out yet!!
> Tie - that scan is awesome!! Bet you are feeling fab now! So reassuring when you get a heartbeat as well :)
> Congrats Ashley - now the wait begins!!
> Muffin - thanks for the heads up with taking a screen shot, I will have to try that next time.
> Annie - Amazing numbers!! :happydance:
> 
> So because I am so out of sync with the rest of you time wise, I'm just going to quickly up date you and what's been happening with me:
> Got a positive frer on Fri last week (12dpo), then continued to test over next 4 days and second line wasn't getting much darker. Today I started bleeding, so officially having a mc. Not surprised, and to be honest I'm glad I was somewhat prepared for it with the tests not getting darker. I am gutted because I was sick with really high temps around 3-6dpo, so maybe that upset the cell division that was happening.
> At least I can have a wine with husband tonight!! He is off overseas for next three weeks so I won't be ttc until August :(
> GL everyone!!
> :dust:

Oh my goodness Jess! In all my excitement this morning I totally missed this :( I'm so sorry to hear. I'll be here rooting for you when the time comes in August. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Jess... I was thinking of you and wondering what happened : ( chemicals break your heart don't they. Enjoy your time with dh and the wine. That's what I'm doing as well xxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful what a nice sight to be able to wake up to &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;you little turkey your got your BfP!!!! Holy moly Congratulations girl !!! That is definitely NOT a squinter&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

How are you today corn?

Muffin?
Momof5?
oldermum?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww Jessa :( I'm sorry sweetie pie, try to keep your head up , you'll get your little bean no worries &#9825;&#9825; keep your mind occupied elsewhere or busy for a little while to try and pass the time , just know we are thanking of you and prayers your way, and to the other mommas with little angels these past couple months .. smile lady WE ARE HERE XXXXXX


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good morning flarmy :) i am great getting ready for my morning walk (2.5) miles with a friend and the kids everyday , then preparing to go to my sisters wedding monday and tomorrow going to the springs to celebrate a much needed date , Sunday welcoming my 2nd fur baby yes I will post pictures of the cuteness lol, hubby bought me a male maltese (husband for my female lol) 
Thanks for asking!! 
How are you feeling? Hopefully wonderful :) &#9825;AND NOT SICK UGH


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, have you tested yet ????? 
:test: 
I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Good morning flarmy :) i am great getting ready for my morning walk (2.5) miles with a friend and the kids everyday , then preparing to go to my sisters wedding monday and tomorrow going to the springs to celebrate a much needed date , Sunday welcoming my 2nd fur baby yes I will post pictures of the cuteness lol, hubby bought me a male maltese (husband for my female lol)
> Thanks for asking!!
> How are you feeling? Hopefully wonderful :) &#9825;AND NOT SICK UGH

Awe I love the excitement of bringing new furbabies home. I swoon over pups all the time but we have our hands full with our 3 and I know I'll be happy they're all a little older and not puppy puppies when the baby comes.
Sounds like you have a great few days coming up.

Today is a not good day. Was throwing up at 6am.. it's because I wake up to nothing in my stomach. I'm convinced I need to set an alarm and wake up at 2am to make myself eat something so I'm not getting sick due to nothing in my stomach at 6am. and something isn't agreeing with my digestive tract this morning. :( I have a feeling I'll spend most of the day in the bathroom one way or another


----------



## pinkpassion

Ugh flarmy, I totally feel you!!!!! :hugs: it's just something we have to go through !!!! Can't wait to be past this stage lol, poor dh and dd haven't had good dinners the last several days because I can't stand cooking or looking at the food, I bought dh a rotisserie chicken and told him he was on his own with dd for dinner. .. I'm having the hardest time fixing her something to eat at breakfast and lunch, it's awful , poor thing !!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Ugh flarmy, I totally feel you!!!!! :hugs: it's just something we have to go through !!!! Can't wait to be past this stage lol, poor dh and dd haven't had good dinners the last several days because I can't stand cooking or looking at the food, I bought dh a rotisserie chicken and told him he was on his own with dd for dinner. .. I'm having the hardest time fixing her something to eat at breakfast and lunch, it's awful , poor thing !!!

Thankfully I'm still able to cook. So I've been cooking most nights... I just end up bringing up most of what I eat.
Agreed, so ready to be past this part and super happy it waited until 7 weeks to show it's face


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry, Jess. It's not fair at all. xo

Tie - wonderful scan. Congratulations!

Hopeful - Congratulations again :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Jessalex- I am so sorry!! I will keep you in my prayers. Really hoping August is your month!

Hopeful- Aaaah!!!! Sooo excited for you! That is a great looking line! So awesome!

5stars- I am still rooting for you and hoping this is your month!!! You're not out yet! FX!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Jessalex- I am so sorry!! I will keep you in my prayers. Really hoping August is your month!
> 
> Hopeful- Aaaah!!!! Sooo excited for you! That is a great looking line! So awesome!
> 
> 5stars- I am still rooting for you and hoping this is your month!!! You're not out yet! FX!

Thanks Tie :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww flarmy I'm so I know that feeling ugh!!! I always had saltiness and cheese ready beside the bed for every 4 hour eating lol, I didn't care if it went stale or not at that point. Well girl I hope this passes for u quick I'm sorry for u!! But all for good cause of coarse &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Where's our corn ?? ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww flarmy I'm so I know that feeling ugh!!! I always had saltiness and cheese ready beside the bed for every 4 hour eating lol, I didn't care if it went stale or not at that point. Well girl I hope this passes for u quick I'm sorry for u!! But all for good cause of coarse &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Thanks. I ran out of crackers so have to wait until pay day on the 1st to go get some more but will definitely be putting them beside when I do get them. 
but yes all for a good cause


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry you have been so sick Flarmy! Hopefully it will pass soon. I feel nervous, even after my scan, every day that I don't have very many symptoms. With my miscarriage, I had symptoms one day and the next they were completely gone. So when I don't have morning sickness, I get really nervous. I really just need to relax and trust, but it's been pretty hard. I am sure I sound dumb to someone that just wants to feel better. &#128533;


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- the important thing to remember is that every pregnancy is different. I could have sworn I wasn't really pregnant up until last week because I had no symptoms. I wanted symptoms (which now I kinda regret lol) but I now 'feel' pregnant so that helps with my anxiety. :hugs: so I can understand your worry. I hope you get some slight symptoms to give you reassurance but not full blown terrible ms or headaches


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie, it could be your body adjusting to the hormones before the next increase, the way it was explained to me was that since the hormones double every 48-96 hours (when you get a bit further) when they increase you feel bad, then your body adjusts and you may feel much better for a day or two until a significant increase again and then you feel worse again .... could be a bunch of malarkey but it made me feel better :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes tie every pregnancy is different tie just try to relax !! I know easier said then done, but Just try to not think about the bad and have fun growing a baby!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys!!! You guys are so awesome. I will probably regret complaining if I get super sick too, Flarmy! Yeah it seems like that's what's happening Pink! I will feel horrible for two days and then good for a couple, then it starts over again! Thanks Muffin! I am really trying to just relax and enjoy this, especially since this will probably be our last baby. You guys really make me feel better. What would I do without you?!?!? &#128536;


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars did you test this afternoon yet? xxxxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars did you test this afternoon yet? xxxxx

Hey hunny :hi: no Im going to wait until either tomorrow morning or Sunday morning...AF is due tomorrow so we shall see!


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's right flarmy get you a cracker stash goin , hehehe, don't forget about those wrist bands I told u about to, I slept in them , those things are life savors for nausea!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok 5stars I'll be unpatiently waiting lol ;) gl I'll be praying for bfp for u!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ugh cd 14 still no + opk I'd love to see a + well before cd17 this month...PLEASE lol... like even 15 or 16 would be wonderful... come on body work with me here .. ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok 5stars I'll be unpatiently waiting lol ;) gl I'll be praying for bfp for u!!

lol thanks


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful - omg yay!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am so so so happy for you girly!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So I just changed my stuff to say pregnant and it still doesn't seem real! I'm trying to stay calm and not stress but after my last mmc I'm sure it's going to be tough for me. I know it's all out of my control but it's still scary. It's SOO early and so much could go wrong. Any ideas how to stay as stress free as possible for this little one?


----------



## ashleyg

hopeful - when I was pregnant with my daughter I was such a nervous wreck. When I had my first scan and I could see the heartbeat I felt _so_ much better. You are always going to be worried that everything is normal in your pregnancy...but I found that just enjoying it and doing someone online browsing (;) ) for baby stuff really helped me just to focus on the positive that there is a healthy growing baby in there.


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> It might be too early! I got really faint lines with my son on the day AF was due! There is no way I would have gotten a positive before then. You're not out till AF shows! FX!
> 
> Disney- what is your due date?

February 18th


jessalex said:


> Wow, lots to catch up on again!!
> 
> 5stars - keep up the positive thoughts if you can!! You're not out yet!!
> Tie - that scan is awesome!! Bet you are feeling fab now! So reassuring when you get a heartbeat as well :)
> Congrats Ashley - now the wait begins!!
> Muffin - thanks for the heads up with taking a screen shot, I will have to try that next time.
> Annie - Amazing numbers!! :happydance:
> 
> So because I am so out of sync with the rest of you time wise, I'm just going to quickly up date you and what's been happening with me:
> Got a positive frer on Fri last week (12dpo), then continued to test over next 4 days and second line wasn't getting much darker. Today I started bleeding, so officially having a mc. Not surprised, and to be honest I'm glad I was somewhat prepared for it with the tests not getting darker. I am gutted because I was sick with really high temps around 3-6dpo, so maybe that upset the cell division that was happening.
> At least I can have a wine with husband tonight!! He is off overseas for next three weeks so I won't be ttc until August :(
> GL everyone!!
> :dust:

I am so sorry :cry: :hugs:. Enjoy your wine and know we'll be here for you come August!


.hopeful.one. said:


> No more squinting to see that line! :happydance:

:happydance: Yay!! Congrats!! 


.hopeful.one. said:


> So I just changed my stuff to say pregnant and it still doesn't seem real! I'm trying to stay calm and not stress but after my last mmc I'm sure it's going to be tough for me. I know it's all out of my control but it's still scary. It's SOO early and so much could go wrong. Any ideas how to stay as stress free as possible for this little one?

It is incredibly nerve wracking in the beginning. Every day I wake up and I am still pregnant I give a big thanks to the big guy up above. All you can do it try and live your life as normal as possible so that you are not too wrapped up in the thoughts that can sometimes turn negative! :flower:

FLArmy- sorry you're so sick, hun :(. No actual nausea for me yet, but definitely food aversion and the "bottomless pit" sensation. If I don't eat or drink something right then I feel totally crummy. I am trying not to gain so much weight with this pregnancy... I gained almost 70 lbs with my daughter :wacko: sheerly because of that "bottomless pit" feeling. From what I've read online I should only gain around 15-20lbs, which is ok with me. 

But I digress.


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> 5stars did you test this afternoon yet? xxxxx
> 
> Hey hunny :hi: no Im going to wait until either tomorrow morning or Sunday morning...AF is due tomorrow so we shall see!Click to expand...

I've got everything crossed for you!! :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey hunny :hi: no Im going to wait until either tomorrow morning or Sunday morning...AF is due tomorrow so we shall see!

:dust:



muffinbabes4 said:


> That's right flarmy get you a cracker stash goin , hehehe, don't forget about those wrist bands I told u about to, I slept in them , those things are life savors for nausea!! &#9825;&#9825;

Well see I've been taking the motion sickness pills and they're not helping. I worry about spending $15 on the bands and them not working. I'm gonna call the Drs office when they get back from break



muffinbabes4 said:


> Ugh cd 14 still no + opk I'd love to see a + well before cd17 this month...PLEASE lol... like even 15 or 16 would be wonderful... come on body work with me here .. ;)

FX you O soon!



.hopeful.one. said:


> So I just changed my stuff to say pregnant and it still doesn't seem real! I'm trying to stay calm and not stress but after my last mmc I'm sure it's going to be tough for me. I know it's all out of my control but it's still scary. It's SOO early and so much could go wrong. Any ideas how to stay as stress free as possible for this little one?

It's hard. I don't think anyone after a miscarriage can go through an entire pregnancy worry free. Heck my mc was 10 years ago and I still worry I'll wake up one morning to a pool of blood. :hugs: the best you can do is take each day one at a time. if you have to live in denial for a little, then by all means do it. I lived in denial even after my u/s until the MS hit and then it was a little hard to deny. do something that is relaxing to you. things will be ok






Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy- sorry you're so sick, hun :(. No actual nausea for me yet, but definitely food aversion and the "bottomless pit" sensation. If I don't eat or drink something right then I feel totally crummy. I am trying not to gain so much weight with this pregnancy... I gained almost 70 lbs with my daughter :wacko: sheerly because of that "bottomless pit" feeling. From what I've read online I should only gain around 15-20lbs, which is ok with me.
> 
> But I digress.

Yeah I'm worried I'll gain lots of weight too. When I had the mirena in from 2012-2013 I gained 40lbs! was nuts. I looked 5 months pregnant... and with having a low thyroid weight gain is a big issue. but I am trying to remind myself I have to gain for babies sake. Though the 2lbs I've put on already in 4 weeks is bugging me. 
I hope you are able to gain an amount you are comfortable with.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks so much ladies! It's nice to know I'm not the only not feeling like this. I guess day by day is the only way to go :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is awesome Disney! Bump buddies! According to my dates I am due feb 14! According to my ultrasound feb 17. She said she will probably not change my due date though. Can't wait for my valentines baby!!!


----------



## Pato

Good afternoon lovelies....

Hopeful....HUGE CONGRATS to you :happydance:

Tie....Congrats on the scan pic....lovely :flower:

5 Stars...Hang in there honey, your not out until the witch shows and its still early....you'll be surprised tomorrow when she forgets your address :happydance:

Ashley....congrats....TWW is official....:dust: for you

Annie....Love those numbers:flower:

Jessalex....OMG I'm soooo very sorry:hugs:


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm having twinges of O pain and boat loads of gas...:haha: lots of EWCM as well so hoping to O today or tomorrow...according to my apps one had me slotted today and the other tomorrow, in any case, I've DTD plenty so they're loads of :spermy: just waiting for that egg, hope they made it :haha:....
have a great rest of the day and wonderful weekend to all...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> Good afternoon lovelies....
> 
> Hopeful....HUGE CONGRATS to you :happydance:
> 
> Tie....Congrats on the scan pic....lovely :flower:
> 
> 5 Stars...Hang in there honey, your not out until the witch shows and its still early....you'll be surprised tomorrow when she forgets your address :happydance:
> 
> Ashley....congrats....TWW is official....:dust: for you
> 
> Annie....Love those numbers:flower:
> 
> Jessalex....OMG I'm soooo very sorry:hugs:

lol that's funny Pato....Im praying she gets lost for about 9-10 months hehehehe


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> AFM....I'm having twinges of O pain and boat loads of gas...:haha: lots of EWCM as well so hoping to O today or tomorrow...according to my apps one had me slotted today and the other tomorrow, in any case, I've DTD plenty so they're loads of :spermy: just waiting for that egg, hope they made it :haha:....
> have a great rest of the day and wonderful weekend to all...

Hope those :spermy: are ready for that egg. :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> AFM....I'm having twinges of O pain and boat loads of gas...:haha: lots of EWCM as well so hoping to O today or tomorrow...according to my apps one had me slotted today and the other tomorrow, in any case, I've DTD plenty so they're loads of :spermy: just waiting for that egg, hope they made it :haha:....
> have a great rest of the day and wonderful weekend to all...

Yay!! Hopefully this is the month! Fx


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Pato! FX for you too! :dust:


----------



## jessalex

ashleyg said:


> Oh my gosh jessa, I am so so sorry! Take July and just relax and enjoy being able to drink some wine haha ;) My fingers are crossed for you for August!! :hugs:

Thanks Ashley! I plan on doing exactly that :) Not much else to do but accept it and get ready for August!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy! ! I got them for $6 all they do is hit your pressure points that prevent nausea! ! They better not be $15


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley what dpo are you girl? I see your testing on the 30th (yay!!!) But I was just wondering ;)


----------



## jessalex

muffinbabes4 said:


> Awww Jessa :( I'm sorry sweetie pie, try to keep your head up , you'll get your little bean no worries &#9825;&#9825; keep your mind occupied elsewhere or busy for a little while to try and pass the time , just know we are thanking of you and prayers your way, and to the other mommas with little angels these past couple months .. smile lady WE ARE HERE XXXXXX

Thanks Muffin - your words have made me cry - again!!!! Stupid hormones!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi girls I can't keep up sorry can't reply to many!

Sorry to see 2 more angels on the boards :-( :hugs:

Flarmy I second what muffin babes said about the wrist bands they are for travel sickness initially (I have this too yay me!) :dohh:

But yes they do help a LoT

Hope your better soon


----------



## jessalex

Thank you to everyone for all your kind words. It means so much to me to have all your support, because you all understand. 

Hopeful - that is so exciting!!!! Huge congrats from me :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Pato - got everything crossed for you this month!!
5stars - hang in there!!
Flarmy - hope you're coping ok with the ms. Such a horrible thing but also is super cool as it means your preg is all going well :)


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley what dpo are you girl? I see your testing on the 30th (yay!!!) But I was just wondering ;)

I am around 3/4DPO today! What about you? Are you waiting to O? Or are you in the wait?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley-I'm on cd14 I will hopefully get my + in the next day or 2 because I'm leaving monday for my sisters wedding ugh


----------



## ashleyg

You're almost there! Are you staying over night for her wedding? That way you can still dtd haha


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yah I wish!! It's in ky and dh has to stay home to work ugh

But tomorrow when we go to the springs we are staying over night... if ya see the tent rockin....don't come knockin!! Ahahahah! !! Sorry girls I had to.. lmbo!! ;)


----------



## jessalex

You crack me up muffin!! Love your sense of humour!! Hope +ve opk arrives for you!


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Yah I wish!! It's in ky and dh has to stay home to work ugh
> 
> But tomorrow when we go to the springs we are staying over night... if ya see the tent rockin....don't come knockin!! Ahahahah! !! Sorry girls I had to.. lmbo!! ;)

Lol!! You go girl ;) :spermy:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oldermummy78 said:


> Hi girls I can't keep up sorry can't reply to many!
> 
> Sorry to see 2 more angels on the boards :-( :hugs:
> 
> Flarmy I second what muffin babes said about the wrist bands they are for travel sickness initially (I have this too yay me!) :dohh:
> 
> But yes they do help a LoT
> 
> Hope your better soon

Thanks sweetie. I know it's hard to keep up so you can do whatever you can. :hugs: How are you?





jessalex said:


> Thank you to everyone for all your kind words. It means so much to me to have all your support, because you all understand.
> Flarmy - hope you're coping ok with the ms. Such a horrible thing but also is super cool as it means your preg is all going well :)

Thanks. FX today isn't nearly as bad as it's supposed to be a beautiful weekend and I'd hate to spend it sleeping/throwing up


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Sorry iv not been on here much ladies.
Jess I'm so sorry :(

Well flarmy seems we are in the same boat lol
My day begins instantly with nausea, then sickness, and nausea lasting all day.
The only time I don't feel sick is when I'm asleep.
Hard to nap and relax when I'm so used to being constantly on the go.
My mum is cooking us all Mexican tonight, fajitas,enchiladas and tacos, I know whilst il enjoy it, I won't enjoy it coming back up.
I'm so so so over this sickness stage, please hurry up and pass!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

tasha- yep we're in the same boat. hope it passes soon for you


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I have major lack of motivation too which isn't like me, I got so many orders to be getting on with (work from home) and I'm really struggling to stand and get them done without the need to be sick... Might go have a lie down :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( that sucks. I know how you feel, no energy to do anything. my house is getting dirty as it hasn't been cleaned in a month, and is kinda driving me nuts but I have no energy to clean


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well...AFM just trying to drop in and update before my day of bball games with my boys begins...AF is a no show this morning but I'm not getting excited just yet because I know a woman should get her cycle between 12-14 days after ovulation so with that bn said she can show up between today and Monday :cry: but I'm certainly not looking for her :haha: if anyone sees her redirect her away from my address please and thank you :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- I am glad she hasn't yet shown and hope she stays far away!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping the witch stays away 5stars! Are you going to test today or wait and see if she shows up?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Hoping the witch stays away 5stars! Are you going to test today or wait and see if she shows up?

I'm going to try to hold out Tie :winkwink:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok well let us know how things are going. FX for you!!!


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well...AFM just trying to drop in and update before my day of bball games with my boys begins...AF is a no show this morning but I'm not getting excited just yet because I know a woman should get her cycle between 12-14 days after ovulation so with that bn said she can show up between today and Monday :cry: but I'm certainly not looking for her :haha: if anyone sees her redirect her away from my address please and thank you :thumbup:

Well so far so good...hope she truly gets lost....for the next 39 weeks:haha: LG to you honey:flower:

Just popped on quickly to see u r results...gotta go now but will drop in tonight and update on myself as well....great day to all


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry to hear about the bad ms Tasha and FLArmy. Mine has kicked in today. It started yesterday but I was in denial as I thought maybe it was something I ate. Luckily I'm not throwing up... Just that general crummy feeling like a bad stomach flu is about to come on. FLArmy, my house is a disaster too! I'm usually so anal about keeping it picked up, yet right now it looks like a tornado came through. No energy at all. Trying not to complain though, I was the one to *wanted* to feel pregnant lol. What do you guys find that you can eat pretty well? I feel hunger all the time yet everything sounds yucky. :wacko:

5stars-- so glad the witch hasn't shown her ugly face yet! I will be outside your house with flares and signs to keep her away! :laugh2:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is exactly how I have been feeling Disney! I am hungry but everything sounds gross. I haven't thrown up, but just have that yucky, queasy feeling. Not fun, but I will take it as a good sign. Have your ladies boobs started hurting or growing? Mine are just slightly tender every once in a while. They don't seem to have grown at all. Thinking maybe it has something to do with the fact that I breastfed both of my kids for over a year. Not too sure though.


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> That is exactly how I have been feeling Disney! I am hungry but everything sounds gross. I haven't thrown up, but just have that yucky, queasy feeling. Not fun, but I will take it as a good sign. Have your ladies boobs started hurting or growing? Mine are just slightly tender every once in a while. They don't seem to have grown at all. Thinking maybe it has something to do with the fact that I breastfed both of my kids for over a year. Not too sure though.

I hear ya! My boobs have been super sore since around 6dpo and haven't let up at all. They wake me up out of a dead sleep if I happen to end up on my stomach (owie!) They've gotten a bit fuller feeling as well, which is great because after breastfeeding my daughter for 27 months and losing a ton of weight they were a bit on the saggy side. If my SO tries to touch them he immediately gets slapped though lol.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad ms Tasha and FLArmy. Mine has kicked in today. It started yesterday but I was in denial as I thought maybe it was something I ate. Luckily I'm not throwing up... Just that general crummy feeling like a bad stomach flu is about to come on. FLArmy, my house is a disaster too! I'm usually so anal about keeping it picked up, yet right now it looks like a tornado came through. No energy at all. Trying not to complain though, I was the one to *wanted* to feel pregnant lol. What do you guys find that you can eat pretty well? I feel hunger all the time yet everything sounds yucky. :wacko:
> 
> 5stars-- so glad the witch hasn't shown her ugly face yet! I will be outside your house with flares and signs to keep her away! :laugh2:

Disney ur so cute and funny this really made my day :rofl:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well...AFM just trying to drop in and update before my day of bball games with my boys begins...AF is a no show this morning but I'm not getting excited just yet because I know a woman should get her cycle between 12-14 days after ovulation so with that bn said she can show up between today and Monday :cry: but I'm certainly not looking for her :haha: if anyone sees her redirect her away from my address please and thank you :thumbup:
> 
> Well so far so good...hope she truly gets lost....for the next 39 weeks:haha: LG to you honey:flower:
> 
> Just popped on quickly to see u r results...gotta go now but will drop in tonight and update on myself as well....great day to allClick to expand...

Thanks Pato :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oooh Disney, that is no fun when they are that sore! Yeah mine have that deflated, used up look right now. Lol. I was hoping they would get bigger soon. Breastfeeding really does a number to the girls! It's worth it though!!! I think it's so weird that might don't hurt yet. Hopefully it's not a bad sign. How about all the other bfp girls? Have you guys had any changes or pain yet?


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- mine were sore for like 2 weeks when I first found out and have since stopped. No soreness and no change in size


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah that's about how mine have been Flarmy. Makes me feel better that I am not the only one. &#128522; Thanks!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mine also are very rarely slightly sore on the sides under arm pits, and still as deflated as ever :haha: :rofl: with dd they were so sore and super full... I'd love them to "fill" back up again, but I am still bf so that probably won't happen lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah the whole deflated thing is not fun. Pretty soon we will all be complaining about being engorged though!!! Lol. I really can't wait to breastfeed again. I miss that so much!


----------



## ashleyg

Around 4 or 5 DPO today and last night I had a really vivid dream.

I dreamt of my mom (she passed away Oct '13) and in the dream I was talking to her and decided to take a pregnancy test. I got a positive test and she told me that I should tell my dad right away that I found out I'm pregnant (my dad and I got into an argument about his new girlfriend and we weren't on great term for a little bit). 

But the weird thing is that I NEVER dream of my mom. The only few dreams I've had with her in them was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe in this kinda stuff though lol so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry about your mom, Ashley. That is an awesome dream, though. Really hoping it's a sign! You don't have very long before you can test! Can't wait! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I love bf, I love everything about pregnancy and labor and birth .... I'm that weirdo googling and youtubing anything and everything baby/pregnancy haha... I can not wait to feel little one moving around in my tummy again. .. that was the sweetest thing ever!!!! My goal is to bf for a consecutive 5 years, when this baby is born I'll have bf (fingers crossed she continues through) 20 months and I hope to feed this lo at least that long or maybe 3 years, but my dh doesn't think bf should last that long so who knows lol


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> I am so sorry about your mom, Ashley. That is an awesome dream, though. Really hoping it's a sign! You don't have very long before you can test! Can't wait! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!

Thanks Tie. I hope it is a sign too. I'm a weirdo though and totally believe in signs like that though lol! I am trying to keep myself occupied until I can test. It's soooooo hard waiting!


----------



## kasey590

Hi all! After a miscarriage in April I can now say I'm up the duff again. 14 DPO today got a faint positive two days ago then tested with a digital last night and am about 3-4 weeks along. Still being cautiously positive as this is about th same time frame we lost the last one so nervous.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Kasey


Ashley- They say that our dreams is when loved ones are able to come through to us. FX that is what was happening. :)

5stars- did you test?!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Congrats Kasey
> 
> 
> Ashley- They say that our dreams is when loved ones are able to come through to us. FX that is what was happening. :)
> 
> 5stars- did you test?!

Hey FLArmyWife no I didn't test this morning...I'm super nervous and wanna try to hold out until tomorrow....all of my apps say AF was due yesterday but one says tomorrow so I think that's what causing me to be so nervous....3 apps all point to yesterday n one says tomorrow....but that app also says I ovulated 2 days later than the other ones which I don't believe....what do you ladies think :shrug: so as of now I'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I don't know how you are waiting 5stars! You are much better than me! Can't wait for your test tomorrow! Praying the witch stays away for you!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey FLArmyWife no I didn't test this morning...I'm super nervous and wanna try to hold out until tomorrow....all of my apps say AF was due yesterday but one says tomorrow so I think that's what causing me to be so nervous....3 apps all point to yesterday n one says tomorrow....but that app also says I ovulated 2 days later than the other ones which I don't believe....what do you ladies think :shrug: so as of now I'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow :coffee:

kudos for having the strength to not test. I am so thinking this is your month :) cautiously optimistic for tomorrow's test results.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats Kasey! I hear ya, it's so hard not to worry. 

Wow 5stars! You are so good! I would have been peeing on sticks left and right!! Im hoping this is it for you. Sounds good so far Fx!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats kasey!

Hope your feeling ok flarmy hope that Ms passes :( &#9825;

Disney!!! I cackled yes cackled out loud hahaha I feel ya girl I've nursed 4 babies we don't even wanna go their on the boob subject.. lmbo!! I told my dh I need to have another baby to fill um back um, I'm 30 now today actually hehe, and if I trip over my boobs I may just break a hip!! Ahahhaha!! 

Ashley- sorry about your momma love, :( , the dream may just be a good sign &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars... you get your behind where ever you need to go and pee on a stick, behind a tree, the toilet, in a cup .. we are not as patient as u! :) ;) xxxxxxxxxx go go go !!


----------



## kasey590

haha sounds like someone wans you to pee on a stick 5stars hahaha


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Around 4 or 5 DPO today and last night I had a really vivid dream.
> 
> I dreamt of my mom (she passed away Oct '13) and in the dream I was talking to her and decided to take a pregnancy test. I got a positive test and she told me that I should tell my dad right away that I found out I'm pregnant (my dad and I got into an argument about his new girlfriend and we weren't on great term for a little bit).
> 
> But the weird thing is that I NEVER dream of my mom. The only few dreams I've had with her in them was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe in this kinda stuff though lol so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)

I'm a firm believer in that stuff as well. I sure hope it's a good sign for you :)


kasey590 said:


> Hi all! After a miscarriage in April I can now say I'm up the duff again. 14 DPO today got a faint positive two days ago then tested with a digital last night and am about 3-4 weeks along. Still being cautiously positive as this is about th same time frame we lost the last one so nervous.

Congrats! :dance:


5starsplus1 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Kasey
> 
> 
> Ashley- They say that our dreams is when loved ones are able to come through to us. FX that is what was happening. :)
> 
> 5stars- did you test?!
> 
> Hey FLArmyWife no I didn't test this morning...I'm super nervous and wanna try to hold out until tomorrow....all of my apps say AF was due yesterday but one says tomorrow so I think that's what causing me to be so nervous....3 apps all point to yesterday n one says tomorrow....but that app also says I ovulated 2 days later than the other ones which I don't believe....what do you ladies think :shrug: so as of now I'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow :coffee:Click to expand...

Those apps always gave me different days as well. But the good news is that the witch has stayed away! I've still got everything crossed for you! :dust:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Congrats kasey!
> 
> Hope your feeling ok flarmy hope that Ms passes :( &#9825;
> 
> Disney!!! I cackled yes cackled out loud hahaha I feel ya girl I've nursed 4 babies we don't even wanna go their on the boob subject.. lmbo!! I told my dh I need to have another baby to fill um back um, I'm 30 now today actually hehe, and if I trip over my boobs I may just break a hip!! Ahahhaha!!
> 
> Ashley- sorry about your momma love, :( , the dream may just be a good sign &#9825;&#9825;

Happy Birthday! I hear ya on the boobs lmao. They used to bum me out since I was in my early twenties and had boobs of an 80-year-old :laugh2:. But it was definitely worth it getting to nurse DD for 26 months. 


kasey590 said:


> haha sounds like someone wans you to pee on a stick 5stars hahaha

We're all POAS addicts here :rofl:


----------



## kasey590

hahaha I think ive gone through about a million tests this last week myself lol I keep telling myself 24 hours makes a difference in hormone levels soooooo of course i should test again to make sure the lines are getting bolder hahaha



Disneymom1129 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Around 4 or 5 DPO today and last night I had a really vivid dream.
> 
> I dreamt of my mom (she passed away Oct '13) and in the dream I was talking to her and decided to take a pregnancy test. I got a positive test and she told me that I should tell my dad right away that I found out I'm pregnant (my dad and I got into an argument about his new girlfriend and we weren't on great term for a little bit).
> 
> But the weird thing is that I NEVER dream of my mom. The only few dreams I've had with her in them was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe in this kinda stuff though lol so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)
> 
> I'm a firm believer in that stuff as well. I sure hope it's a good sign for you :)
> 
> 
> kasey590 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! After a miscarriage in April I can now say I'm up the duff again. 14 DPO today got a faint positive two days ago then tested with a digital last night and am about 3-4 weeks along. Still being cautiously positive as this is about th same time frame we lost the last one so nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! :dance:
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Kasey
> 
> 
> Ashley- They say that our dreams is when loved ones are able to come through to us. FX that is what was happening. :)
> 
> 5stars- did you test?!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey FLArmyWife no I didn't test this morning...I'm super nervous and wanna try to hold out until tomorrow....all of my apps say AF was due yesterday but one says tomorrow so I think that's what causing me to be so nervous....3 apps all point to yesterday n one says tomorrow....but that app also says I ovulated 2 days later than the other ones which I don't believe....what do you ladies think :shrug: so as of now I'm patiently waiting to test tomorrow :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Those apps always gave me different days as well. But the good news is that the witch has stayed away! I've still got everything crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> 
> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kasey!
> 
> Hope your feeling ok flarmy hope that Ms passes :( &#9825;
> 
> Disney!!! I cackled yes cackled out loud hahaha I feel ya girl I've nursed 4 babies we don't even wanna go their on the boob subject.. lmbo!! I told my dh I need to have another baby to fill um back um, I'm 30 now today actually hehe, and if I trip over my boobs I may just break a hip!! Ahahhaha!!
> 
> Ashley- sorry about your momma love, :( , the dream may just be a good sign &#9825;&#9825;Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday! I hear ya on the boobs lmao. They used to bum me out since I was in my early twenties and had boobs of an 80-year-old :laugh2:. But it was definitely worth it getting to nurse DD for 26 months.
> 
> 
> kasey590 said:
> 
> 
> haha sounds like someone wans you to pee on a stick 5stars hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> We're all POAS addicts here :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hear ya kasey, it's a lovely sight to watch that line darken &#9825;&#9825; congrats girl!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin what CD are you?


----------



## kasey590

I'm pinching myself! Very few people in our lives know about this. Until we see our little heart beat fluttering or until we hit 12 weeks we aren't saying anything lol! It's nice to be able to share here!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Congrats kasey!
> 
> Hope your feeling ok flarmy hope that Ms passes :( &#9825;
> 
> Disney!!! I cackled yes cackled out loud hahaha I feel ya girl I've nursed 4 babies we don't even wanna go their on the boob subject.. lmbo!! I told my dh I need to have another baby to fill um back um, I'm 30 now today actually hehe, and if I trip over my boobs I may just break a hip!! Ahahhaha!!
> 
> Ashley- sorry about your momma love, :( , the dream may just be a good sign &#9825;&#9825;


:happydance::flower::cake: Happy Birthday!




Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin what CD are you?

Corn- how are YOU?


Kasey- do you want me to add you to the bfp list or give it a few days?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks flarmy! ! 

Corn!! I'm on cd 16 no pos. Opk yet I actually got my ewcm yesterday finally and hopefully will get + tomorrow


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- it'd be so awesome to conceive on/around your bday


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahhh I used my last frer today! I have two digitals with weeks indicator but I'm trying to wait a few days to use the first. I'd like to see 2-3 and then 3+ preferably but I'm so impatient!! Now that I have gotten my BFP it's so hard to stop testing :haha: 

Did you all get 2-3 right around the 4 week mark?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FLArmyWife

I was 4+1 by lmp the day I got the phone call (1 month ago today). I took the digi after the positive blood test and mine read 2-3. I still haven't bothered to take the second one.


----------



## kasey590

My mum keeps telling me to be positive so I'm taking positive steps lol yes please! If I MC then I MC can't really change it so it would be just back to the drawing board  



FLArmyWife said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats kasey!
> 
> Hope your feeling ok flarmy hope that Ms passes :( &#9825;
> 
> Disney!!! I cackled yes cackled out loud hahaha I feel ya girl I've nursed 4 babies we don't even wanna go their on the boob subject.. lmbo!! I told my dh I need to have another baby to fill um back um, I'm 30 now today actually hehe, and if I trip over my boobs I may just break a hip!! Ahahhaha!!
> 
> Ashley- sorry about your momma love, :( , the dream may just be a good sign &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> 
> :happydance::flower::cake: Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> Muffin what CD are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Corn- how are YOU?
> 
> 
> Kasey- do you want me to add you to the bfp list or give it a few days?Click to expand...


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I can't wait to test :haha: 

5stars I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Ahhh I used my last frer today! I have two digitals with weeks indicator but I'm trying to wait a few days to use the first. I'd like to see 2-3 and then 3+ preferably but I'm so impatient!! Now that I have gotten my BFP it's so hard to stop testing :haha:
> 
> Did you all get 2-3 right around the 4 week mark?

Hopeful-- here's my digitals with DPOs if it helps at all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thandi how'd your testing go on the 20th?

Mirandala- Did you get your birthday bfp? anxious to hear


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy that would be awesome &#9825;

Love the lines hopeful hurray!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay muffin! It's ur time to get it on! Make it 5!
Flarmy Im doing alright. Just back from a much needed family weekend. A bit down about ttc but maybe by CD 12 I'll start getting excited again : ) CD7 here and enjoying Netflix and a drink.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sounds good corn! Relax and chill, it'll probably be good for you, then in sure the excitement will come soon when it's time ;) and yes , Well I have to leave early for ky, around 3 or 4 am, so I hope I get my + soon , I mean i know those jokers can live a couple days but my luck not likely lol.. and tonight is it for me dh isn't going with me to the wedding!


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars... you get your behind where ever you need to go and pee on a stick, behind a tree, the toilet, in a cup .. we are not as patient as u! :) ;) xxxxxxxxxx go go go !!

Hello lovelies everyone seems happy today....

I so agree muffin....5 stars I really am not that patient:test::haha:

Congrats Kasey on u r bop

Ladies I thought I was the only one on here with deflated boobs :haha: I breastfed my DD for 27 months:blush:

Everyone else great day to u all

AFM I'm CD 14 today with no EWCM and still have low Temps so haven't O'd as yet.:shrug: don't know what's happening this cycle. Last month was two days shorter than usual now I'm not ovulating as yet......getting impatient bc all this BD ing is wearing me out :haha: been at it since DC 8 with one day break in between :rofl: anyhoo I'm waiting.....impatiently


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I used my last frer today! I have two digitals with weeks indicator but I'm trying to wait a few days to use the first. I'd like to see 2-3 and then 3+ preferably but I'm so impatient!! Now that I have gotten my BFP it's so hard to stop testing :haha:
> 
> Did you all get 2-3 right around the 4 week mark?
> 
> Hopeful-- here's my digitals with DPOs if it helps at all!Click to expand...

Very helpful! Thank you.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5stars I couldn't agree more with these ladies!! The waiting is killing me, ism how you do it!!! 

Ashley, I'm getting antsy for you to start testing too! It's right around the corner.


----------



## Pato

On another note, my mum's home where my brother and sister still live with her kids was destroyed last night by fire:cry:...I'm pretty bummed out right now and let had no rest last night really....


----------



## muffinbabes4

No pato your not the only 1!! Hehehe

And I'm so sorry about your mom's home!! It's a awful thing to go through, I can relate 100% , we lost our home in December 2013 right before Christmas , it was to the ground, we were blessed enough that we weren't home, we actually pulled up while it was on fire, but the fire trucks couldn't get it in time :( so I will keep your family in my prayers I'm so sorry


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars... you get your behind where ever you need to go and pee on a stick, behind a tree, the toilet, in a cup .. we are not as patient as u! :) ;) xxxxxxxxxx go go go !!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: omg this is funny to me.....Thanks for the laugh Muffin


----------



## pinkpassion

Well ... I started bleeding ... I'm at the er waiting for an ultrasound :cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Well ... I started bleeding ... I'm at the er waiting for an ultrasound :cry:

Oh no.. :cry: I am praying for you that little bean is okay. Please keep us updated :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies I have bn staying bz trying to keep my mind off of AF....So far she is a no show and im so scared about tomorrow.....I wouldn't think that 3 apps would all be wrong and one could possibly be right....This one app is saying tomorrow and I have no earthly idea why....ladies please keep me in ur thoughts and prayers tonight and tomorrow that we get our BFP!!!! Im trying to stay positive and really say this is my month...thanks for all the kind wrds ladies :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Happy bday Muffin....Hope you enjoyed ur day :cake::friends::wohoo:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pink Im praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh no pink! That's so stressful and scary...you will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that everything will be OK. Sorry you have to go through that pink :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh our pink! I'm praying for you and baby bean &#9825;&#9825; keep us posted lots of hugs :, (


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your in my prayers to 5stars and thanks for the bday wishes, I'm still pretending to be 29 though ;) haha!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh no!!! Pink I am praying for you sweetie! My stomach dropped when I saw that. I am praying everything is just fine with that little peanut of yours!!! 

I am praying for you too, 5stars! I seriously can not wait till I see that test of yours tomorrow!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sending love and prayers to you and this little one Of yours pink. Stay positive and keep us posted.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies....im super nervous....I wanna test tomorrow but I kinda wanna hold out until Tuesday b/c of this stupid app but I know you ladies aren't havent it :nope: lol


----------



## ashleyg

.hopeful.one. said:


> 5stars I couldn't agree more with these ladies!! The waiting is killing me, ism how you do it!!!
> 
> Ashley, I'm getting antsy for you to start testing too! It's right around the corner.

I am getting antsy for me to test too! :haha: I am wishing these days will go by quick so I can get to it already lol!



pinkpassion said:


> Well ... I started bleeding ... I'm at the er waiting for an ultrasound :cry:

Omg pink please keep us updated!! I hope it's nothing :hugs: 



5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies....im super nervous....I wanna test tomorrow but I kinda wanna hold out until Tuesday b/c of this stupid app but I know you ladies aren't havent it :nope: lol

Girl, test ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars what dpo are u?


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars what dpo are u?

I'm either 14 or 15dpo


----------



## AnnieMac2

I am so sorry, Pink. I'm praying for you.


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies I'm back from vacation, it was wonderful. It also helped ride out the last half of the dreaded TWW. Unfortunately I'm CD5...on to the next cycle.

Wanted to offer congrats to kasey, anniemac, and hopeful!

I'm also saddened to hear jess and amber's news. :hugs: I'll be holding you ladies in my prayers, that is so hard. 

Pink I hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi busy welcome back! Don't worry it'll pass quick and fx for this cycle &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Hi ladies I'm back from vacation, it was wonderful. It also helped ride out the last half of the dreaded TWW. Unfortunately I'm CD5...on to the next cycle.
> 
> Wanted to offer congrats to kasey, anniemac, and hopeful!
> 
> I'm also saddened to hear jess and amber's news. :hugs: I'll be holding you ladies in my prayers, that is so hard.
> 
> Pink I hope that you are doing okay.

Welcome back, glad to hear you had a wonderful time :). FX for you for this cycle :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I keep thinking of you and checking back to see if you've updated. I hope everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

To see your all care and concern is overwhelming. .. I love you all!!!! I have huge tears because I'm so thankful !!! Thankful for y'all and that little bean is just fine !!!
They did an ultrasound and the baby is fine, heartbeat 155 bpm, but I have an sch ... I'll write more tomorrow , it's been a long stressful day! !!!
 



Attached Files:







babyII-2.png
File size: 147.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashleyg

I am so glad to hear everything is okay! :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Bawling my eyes out pink, I'm so relieved for you. That scan looks fantastic! I'm so glad you got such good news.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> To see your all care and concern is overwhelming. .. I love you all!!!! I have huge tears because I'm so thankful !!! Thankful for y'all and that little bean is just fine !!!
> They did an ultrasound and the baby is fine, heartbeat 155 bpm, but I have an sch ... I'll write more tomorrow , it's been a long stressful day! !!!

This is gonna sound sappy but I have been thinking of you all afternoon and had a feeling deep down that everything was going to be ok. So glad to hear this was true! I'll keep an eye out for your update tomorrow as I am curious as to what's going on! Get some rest xx :hugs:


----------



## jessalex

Holy moly Pink, as I have been reading and catching up with you all I went from "Oh no!!! That is so awful, really hope everything is ok!!" and then was so relieved when I read your latest update. You must have had an absolutely terrible day, but thankfully all is ok. Hope you get a good sleep!!


----------



## jessalex

Massive congrats on the awesome lines hopeful!! They look wonderful!

5stars - I have NO IDEA how you have managed to not test, that is unbelievable! GL for tomorrow :)

Busy - sorry to hear you didn't get your bfp this time, hopefully July is your month!! Also great to hear vacation went so well!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm so happy to hear that! Glad ur little one is safe...I hope the hemorrhage absorbs and u can have peace of mind. Hang in there!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Pink, I'm so glad your little one is healthy :) xo


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all so much !!!! 
The bleeding is caused by a subchorionic hematoma or hemorrhage (sch) .. they said it was small and likely to not cause any more issues and the bleeding has stopped so I'm really hoping that it will go away and all will be well!!! 
I honestly went in expecting the worst, and couldn't believe when there was our little baby just chilling, with a happy little heartbeat !!!! I couldn't stop crying and the ultrasound tech kept saying "hun, don't cry , that's good news!" And I was like I know that's why I can't stop crying lol
Anyway now I'm going to go research this sch as I don't know much about it!!


----------



## Pato

Gm ladies all:

OMG Pink my heart sank when I first red your message....I'm so so so grateful that all is well with baby Passion...:happydance:

Tulip....glad to see you back and that you had a great vacation...

5stars..... girl have you tested yet? I'm glad the witch has stayed away thus far.....

hopeful: how r u feeling today???

everyone else I hope all is well....muffin, Flarmy, Jessa, Kassey, Disney,.....and just in case you pop in Daisy....


----------



## Pato

AFM: I'm CD 15 today, think I saw a glimmer of a start of EWCM before my shower this morning and I'm getting a headache and the start of what may turn out to be O pain so I'm hoping that O is on the way. Still DTD hoping something sticks and even if it doesnt, at least I had LOTS of fun this month :ROFL: ..... have a great day lovelies

Oh and thanks ladies for your concern. Mum flew in yesterday and we'll see what happens now as far as insurance goes....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Glad to hear everything is ok pink

Hope it all works out PATO.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I am so glad everything is ok!!! I had been praying and thinking about you all evening. So so happy for you! What a wonderful blessing! 

5stars can't wait for your test girl!!!! FX so hard right now!


----------



## busytulip

Pink for what it is worth I had a large SCH with my last pregnancy and it was completely absorbed by 15 weeks (normally they are gone by the end of 1st tri). I'm so happy your LO is doing okay.

Pato I really hope insurance takes care of everything. House fires are horrible. :(

Jess thank you so much. :hugs:

Oh and Tie I forgot to say something earlier but your scan pic was lovely. :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies how is everyone.....Pink im so glad ur little bean is healthy :happydance: please keep us posted!

AFM I know you ladies are gonna kill me but no I didn't test...My OH woke me up at 5 this morning wanting to BD.....this is usually my test if im pregnant or not around the time AF is due....usually if I have sex the day she is due, she usually shows up, so I thought there was no need to waste a test if she is gonna show....please don't be upset with me ladies.....I PROMISE to test in the morning if she doesn't show today! Im kinda excited b/c I don't have any AF symptoms right now which is unusual but I keep going to the bathroom thinking that she is gonna show....please keep everything crossed and like I said I WILL TEST IN THE MORNING! :happydance


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So not mad at you for not testing!!! I am just so excited for you and hoping the nasty witch stays away! You better be updating us today though girl!!! &#128540; Eeek! Hoping it's your month!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> So not mad at you for not testing!!! I am just so excited for you and hoping the nasty witch stays away! You better be updating us today though girl!!! &#55357;&#56860; Eeek! Hoping it's your month!!!
> 
> Awwww thanks Tie and yes maam I will update....I will update you ladies after lunch, whenever I get off and before I go to sleep....I have to keep you ladies updated b/c I see how much you gals really care :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

You're welcome! We really do care! Hoping your day is splendid and AF free! FX!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM I know you ladies are gonna kill me but no I didn't test...My OH woke me up at 5 this morning wanting to BD.....this is usually my test if im pregnant or not around the time AF is due....usually if I have sex the day she is due, she usually shows up, so I thought there was no need to waste a test if she is gonna show....please don't be upset with me ladies.....I PROMISE to test in the morning if she doesn't show today! Im kinda excited b/c I don't have any AF symptoms right now which is unusual but I keep going to the bathroom thinking that she is gonna show....please keep everything crossed and like I said I WILL TEST IN THE MORNING! :happydance

:hugs: no worries hunny. you test whenever you want, we are all just anxious to celebrate a BFP with you. FX and :dust: that AF never shows


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM I know you ladies are gonna kill me but no I didn't test...My OH woke me up at 5 this morning wanting to BD.....this is usually my test if im pregnant or not around the time AF is due....usually if I have sex the day she is due, she usually shows up, so I thought there was no need to waste a test if she is gonna show....please don't be upset with me ladies.....I PROMISE to test in the morning if she doesn't show today! Im kinda excited b/c I don't have any AF symptoms right now which is unusual but I keep going to the bathroom thinking that she is gonna show....please keep everything crossed and like I said I WILL TEST IN THE MORNING! :happydance
> 
> :hugs: no worries hunny. you test whenever you want, we are all just anxious to celebrate a BFP with you. FX and :dust: that AF never showsClick to expand...

Thanks hun, Im so glad that you understand :hugs: and yes we will all celebrate within a few hrs :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy late birthday muffin!!!!!!!

Happy early birthday flarmy!!!!!!!

5stars, can't wait to see your tests!!!!

Waiting on more good news of bfps in the upcoming week (s)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you Pink. 
My bday is always hard for me. 
my 21st bday my mom and sisters knowingly went out of town and so I was alone most the day (I had been with DH just about a year at the time and when he found out my family wasn't home he took me out to dinner.. but still... wish family had been there)
My 22nd bday my dh was deployed
My 23rd we lived out of state so again no family
my 24th dh was deployed... again
my 25th bday we were driving 900 miles to move into this home
and now 26 once again we are living away from home and I wont be with family

I love my dh and he tries to make the day special but after loosing my grandmother
just before Christmas when I was 17.. there are certain days I feel you should be with family..


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Thank you Pink.
> My bday is always hard for me.
> my 21st bday my mom and sisters knowingly went out of town and so I was alone most the day (I had been with DH just about a year at the time and when he found out my family wasn't home he took me out to dinner.. but still... wish family had been there)
> My 22nd bday my dh was deployed
> My 23rd we lived out of state so again no family
> my 24th dh was deployed... again
> my 25th bday we were driving 900 miles to move into this home
> and now 26 once again we are living away from home and I wont be with family
> 
> I love my dh and he tries to make the day special but after loosing my grandmother
> just before Christmas when I was 17.. there are certain days I feel you should be with family..

Awwww :hugs: I know your future bdays will be better b/c you will have a new bouncing :baby: to enjoy it with :happydance: or you can call me up and I will come help you celebrate hehehehe!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol 5stars that would be nice :)

I love to plan parties but when it comes to attending them.. with my anxiety disorder I can't handle lots of ppl so it's always a double edge sword. but yes soon there will be a little one to help celebrate


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> lol 5stars that would be nice :)
> 
> I love to plan parties but when it comes to attending them.. with my anxiety disorder I can't handle lots of ppl so it's always a double edge sword. but yes soon there will be a little one to help celebrate

I totally understand, I really hate crowds too lol but sometimes it's nice to have family around....well we are all family now and next year on ur bday maybe we can all facetime hehehehe!

AFM right now im still sitting on pins and needles trying to squeeze my legs together so AF won't come :rofl: I know crazy right lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning everyone! 

5stars, can't wait to hear your good news ;) I have a feeling AF won't be showing. I hope I'm right! 

Pink, again I'm so happy for you. Sch are super common. What a huge releif! 

Flarmy, that's so sad to me. Family is so so important. Hopefully you will all be together soon, even if not in time for your bday. 

Afm today is the 4 week mark! I've started to get very emotional already. I cried several times yesterday, sometimes over silly stuff! I hope that gets better soon, I feel crazy not being able to control my emotions :headspin:


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe I truly hope she stays away!

Happy 4 weeks hopeful!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pink I'm so glad everything is ok , shewwwww, I have tears in my eyes!! Thank God!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes muffin, I've been thanking God !!!! He has truly blessed me with this miracle!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars we love u!! Never mad :) &#9825; we r just gonna man handle u until u test lmbo jk!! Girl I understand I'd never test,if I could, cheers to u to be able to wait, it's much better and cheaper that way

Hope everyone is having a great day!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You are hilarious muffin! :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well lord have mercy my opk still aren't + ... today is cd 17... now yesterday's test was almost nothing and today's looks great so I should have a + by tonight or early tomorrow for sure .. i haven't left for the wedding yet but we got to bd last night so idk if it'll work.. I'll either O tomorrow or the next day hopefully ... just thought I'd post to let yall know how uncooperative my body is being ;) lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars we love u!! Never mad :) &#9825; we r just gonna man handle u until u test lmbo jk!! Girl I understand I'd never test,if I could, cheers to u to be able to wait, it's much better and cheaper that way
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!! &#9825;&#9825;

lol lol Muffin what would my day be like without you lol :rofl:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Well lord have mercy my opk still aren't + ... today is cd 17... now yesterday's test was almost nothing and today's looks great so I should have a + by tonight or early tomorrow for sure .. i haven't left for the wedding yet but we got to bd last night so idk if it'll work.. I'll either O tomorrow or the next day hopefully ... just thought I'd post to let yall know how uncooperative my body is being ;) lol

I really hope you guys catch that eggie :spermy:


----------



## 5starsplus1

updating as I promised you ladies.....still clear of the witch :happydance::happydance::happydance: will update again when I get off :winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay 5stars!!!! I soooo hope she stays away!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol I gotta get off here and pack my dh is like.. what have u been doin why haven't u packed?? Me.. nothin.. lol as I'm on my phone typing or in the bathroom for 10 min. Peeing on a opk ;) hahaha! ! I gotta go!!! Bye guys see ya soon &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Cant wait to see your test 5stars!! I'm living vicariously through you until I can take a test lol! :haha:

muffin - have fun!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Well lord have mercy my opk still aren't + ... today is cd 17... now yesterday's test was almost nothing and today's looks great so I should have a + by tonight or early tomorrow for sure .. i haven't left for the wedding yet but we got to bd last night so idk if it'll work.. I'll either O tomorrow or the next day hopefully ... just thought I'd post to let yall know how uncooperative my body is being ;) lol

Well if you're only away from DH for tonight for the wedding then FX maybe O holds off until you get back? or just before you're back? :dust:



5starsplus1 said:


> updating as I promised you ladies.....still clear of the witch :happydance::happydance::happydance: will update again when I get off :winkwink:

:happydance: :dust:




muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol I gotta get off here and pack my dh is like.. what have u been doin why haven't u packed?? Me.. nothin.. lol as I'm on my phone typing or in the bathroom for 10 min. Peeing on a opk ;) hahaha! ! I gotta go!!! Bye guys see ya soon &#9825;&#9825;

HAve a great time and we will be here when you get back


----------



## busytulip

5stars I hope this is it for you. AF stay away!!

muffin you are crackin me up :haha: Hopefully O decides to come at a convenient time. LOL

FLarmy sorry you've had bad luck with birthdays. I think of them as just another day anymore, but I'm old. hahaha


----------



## ashleyg

Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!! 

I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???

Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!
 



Attached Files:







6dpo1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11









6dpo2.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 16









6dpo3.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash, I'm cautiously optimistic. I definitely see what you are talking about. Hopefully it gets darker. And considering it wasn't FMU, it may just get darker tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







6dpo3.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah I am cautiously optimistic too. I took one just for fun yesterday :haha: :rofl: and it didnt show anything obviously...but today's looked like that so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## FLArmyWife

well lots of :dust:

Which day are you going off as your O day? your 1st positive opk or something else?


----------



## ashleyg

I got a pos OPK on June 22 & June 23. So I am going between those two days. 

I know it's super early to test but obviously I have a problem haha.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well if it was the 22nd you'd actually be 7 dpo and you could be implanting today which would mean in 2 days time it would come up darker. FX :dust:

and we ALL have that problem.. I swore I wasn't going to 'test out' my trigger shot for the month of May.. but what did I do.. I tested every day from trigger shot on. I even kept it from bnb because everyone knew I had said I wouldn't test out to help lower my stress lol so no worries, you are in good company


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, I had to post because I don't think I have ever seen a forum as supportive and kind. Even if I don't belong on your thread I had to comment on how amazing I feel just having read through the June thread! I'm brand new to ttc, just first month off bcp. I've been told on other threads that I'm better off on the "newly off bcp" so I'm sorry if I'm out of line posting here. All of you are absolutely incredible and such a tight community. You make me want to tear up just reading through this and I'm not a crier! I'm in my first month just waiting for AF in a few days. Freaking out slightly but hopeful that the journey will not be too long.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see what your talking about, too Ashley! Really hoping it's the beginning of a line!!! 

Yay to no witch 5stars!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hi Mrs. MB!!! That's how I felt when I read this thread! These girls are amazing!!! They are all so supportive and encouraging! It's nice to talk to people going through the same things as you. I was ttc after the pill, too. I was on ortho tri cyclen. It took me five months to get my bfp. I am now 7 weeks pregnant!!! Hoping it happens soon for you!!! And of course you belong here!! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol I see something ashley.. and flarmy I'm gonna be gone till the 5th!! Lol ok gotta go bye


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi mrs.mb!!! Welcome!! Good luck to u you get your bfp soon! &#9825; I gotta go but yes we love each other we are all sisters here and these crazies make me cry all the time, I don't know what I'd do without them, luv u girls!! ;) &#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs MB, WELCOME!!!! :) Of course you belong here, the more the merrier!!!!! I hope you get that bfp very soon!!!!

ASHLEYG!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! I totally see a line!!!!!!! (and seriously?! You're talking to the girl that tested at 4dpo :haha::rofl:) CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO GET DARKER!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> Ladies, I had to post because I don't think I have ever seen a forum as supportive and kind. Even if I don't belong on your thread I had to comment on how amazing I feel just having read through the June thread! I'm brand new to ttc, just first month off bcp. I've been told on other threads that I'm better off on the "newly off bcp" so I'm sorry if I'm out of line posting here. All of you are absolutely incredible and such a tight community. You make me want to tear up just reading through this and I'm not a crier! I'm in my first month just waiting for AF in a few days. Freaking out slightly but hopeful that the journey will not be too long.

:flower: Welcome. I am so glad that you can see how much we support and care for each other. We all find ourselves extremely grateful to have found each other. Couldn't have asked for a better group of girls. You are more than welcome here. We don't care how long you've been trying, TTCing is hard no matter where you are at in the journey. I sincerely hope your AF doesn't show and your journey will be short. 





muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol I see something ashley.. and flarmy I'm gonna be gone till the 5th!! Lol ok gotta go bye

oh.. poo lol.. well hopefully you O tonight and the :spermy: are there waiting


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i did 1 pic ashley couldn't tell if bad indent or not I hope so much this is it for you ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here ashley&#9825; now for the waiting game fx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-29-15-44-24.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hope so flarmy! ! &#9825; maybe them little suckers will stick around for a day or 2 :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

4dpo pink!! Ahahahhaha!!! I love it


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Thank you all so much !!!!
> The bleeding is caused by a subchorionic hematoma or hemorrhage (sch) .. they said it was small and likely to not cause any more issues and the bleeding has stopped so I'm really hoping that it will go away and all will be well!!!
> I honestly went in expecting the worst, and couldn't believe when there was our little baby just chilling, with a happy little heartbeat !!!! I couldn't stop crying and the ultrasound tech kept saying "hun, don't cry , that's good news!" And I was like I know that's why I can't stop crying lol
> Anyway now I'm going to go research this sch as I don't know much about it!!

Glad to hear that it's a small one and that it won't cause much trouble :hugs:


Pato said:


> AFM: I'm CD 15 today, think I saw a glimmer of a start of EWCM before my shower this morning and I'm getting a headache and the start of what may turn out to be O pain so I'm hoping that O is on the way. Still DTD hoping something sticks and even if it doesnt, at least I had LOTS of fun this month :ROFL: ..... have a great day lovelies
> 
> Oh and thanks ladies for your concern. Mum flew in yesterday and we'll see what happens now as far as insurance goes....

GL catching that egg! Hope everything works out with your family :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone.....Pink im so glad ur little bean is healthy :happydance: please keep us posted!
> 
> AFM I know you ladies are gonna kill me but no I didn't test...My OH woke me up at 5 this morning wanting to BD.....this is usually my test if im pregnant or not around the time AF is due....usually if I have sex the day she is due, she usually shows up, so I thought there was no need to waste a test if she is gonna show....please don't be upset with me ladies.....I PROMISE to test in the morning if she doesn't show today! Im kinda excited b/c I don't have any AF symptoms right now which is unusual but I keep going to the bathroom thinking that she is gonna show....please keep everything crossed and like I said I WILL TEST IN THE MORNING! :happydance

Hey I'm proud of you for holding out! I know how it is not wanting to test because of the fear of rejection. But I've still got my fingers crossed for you!



FLArmyWife said:


> lol 5stars that would be nice :)
> 
> I love to plan parties but when it comes to attending them.. with my anxiety disorder I can't handle lots of ppl so it's always a double edge sword. but yes soon there will be a little one to help celebrate

I hear ya, I get anxiety around a lot of people like that as well. I hope you have a great birthday nonetheless :flower:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Well lord have mercy my opk still aren't + ... today is cd 17... now yesterday's test was almost nothing and today's looks great so I should have a + by tonight or early tomorrow for sure .. i haven't left for the wedding yet but we got to bd last night so idk if it'll work.. I'll either O tomorrow or the next day hopefully ... just thought I'd post to let yall know how uncooperative my body is being ;) lol

Lame!! Hope it turns positive soon. FX


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Ladies, I had to post because I don't think I have ever seen a forum as supportive and kind. Even if I don't belong on your thread I had to comment on how amazing I feel just having read through the June thread! I'm brand new to ttc, just first month off bcp. I've been told on other threads that I'm better off on the "newly off bcp" so I'm sorry if I'm out of line posting here. All of you are absolutely incredible and such a tight community. You make me want to tear up just reading through this and I'm not a crier! I'm in my first month just waiting for AF in a few days. Freaking out slightly but hopeful that the journey will not be too long.

Welcome! These ladies are definitely very supportive and nothing short of amazing! Hope you get your BFP soon :flower:

Ashley- I can see something on that test! I feel like I've said that so many times lmao. FX it's the start of your BFP :dust:


----------



## Mrs. MB

The Tiebreaker, Muffinbabes, PinkPassion and FLArmyWife, thank you so much for the warm responses. If you're around people that are not ttc they just don't get the obsession :) 

I took my last pill on 06/05 and withdrawal bleed started on 06/07. Have been having lots of sex this month. My app say that AF is due on 07/05 but after 13 years on bcp I can hardly even remember what my cycles were. 

I'm just as test hungry as everyone else... took one on 06/26 just because I couldn't keep away from poas... Have one more and thinking I should hold off a few more days? Scared to be hopeful but obviously hopeful none the less. I'm pretty sure I keep inventing symptoms.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disneymom, thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed my obgyn doesn't find anything wrong with me. I didn't realize how scary the process is until I dove head first :shy:


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Well if it was the 22nd you'd actually be 7 dpo and you could be implanting today which would mean in 2 days time it would come up darker. FX :dust:
> 
> and we ALL have that problem.. I swore I wasn't going to 'test out' my trigger shot for the month of May.. but what did I do.. I tested every day from trigger shot on. I even kept it from bnb because everyone knew I had said I wouldn't test out to help lower my stress lol so no worries, you are in good company

I hope that's the case! I'm glad I'm not the only addict :rofl: It makes me feel better! I totally wasn't going to post the picture but then I thought I saw something and needed other opinions :haha:




TheTiebreaker said:


> I see what your talking about, too Ashley! Really hoping it's the beginning of a line!!!
> 
> Yay to no witch 5stars!!!

I hope so too Tie!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol I see something ashley.. and flarmy I'm gonna be gone till the 5th!! Lol ok gotta go bye

:happydance:



pinkpassion said:


> Mrs MB, WELCOME!!!! :) Of course you belong here, the more the merrier!!!!! I hope you get that bfp very soon!!!!
> 
> ASHLEYG!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! I totally see a line!!!!!!! (and seriously?! You're talking to the girl that tested at 4dpo :haha::rofl:) CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO GET DARKER!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo:

LOL pink!! I hope it gets darker!! I thought it was just a bad indent or something but I'm not sure



muffinbabes4 said:


> Here ashley&#9825; now for the waiting game fx

Thanks Muffin!! <3 I can see it in that pic!!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Welcome! These ladies are definitely very supportive and nothing short of amazing! Hope you get your BFP soon :flower:
> 
> Ashley- I can see something on that test! I feel like I've said that so many times lmao. FX it's the start of your BFP :dust:

Hahaha I know. I hate to get my hopes up so we will see in the next day or two :D


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Mrs MB :hi: yes these ladies are amazing....I love them and would probably be going crazy if I hadn't found them....They are SUPER supportive!

Ok ladies im off from wrk and im still hanging in there....I have a few things to keep me bz until I go to bed so I will give another update before I go off to bed :happydance: ladies could I be the lucky #15 for BFP :dance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Cant wait to see your test 5stars!! I'm living vicariously through you until I can take a test lol! :haha:
> 
> muffin - have fun!!

lol Ashley I see you cracked and POAS....Im so aweful reading those cheapies but hey I believe you if you say you see something.....bump buddies in the making :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good luck 5stars! Keeping fingers crossed for you. Just tell AF :grr:


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> lol Ashley I see you cracked and POAS....Im so aweful reading those cheapies but hey I believe you if you say you see something.....bump buddies in the making :happydance:

Hahahah I can't help it...those tests were just sitting there calling my name :haha:

I hope we can be bump buddies!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Ash, I'm cautiously optimistic. I definitely see what you are talking about. Hopefully it gets darker. And considering it wasn't FMU, it may just get darker tomorrow.

Oh yea I see it now that you've pointed it out lol....FX for you Ashley


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> lol Ashley I see you cracked and POAS....Im so aweful reading those cheapies but hey I believe you if you say you see something.....bump buddies in the making :happydance:
> 
> Hahahah I can't help it...those tests were just sitting there calling my name :haha:
> 
> I hope we can be bump buddies!Click to expand...

I have one in my box of OPK's sitting in the bathroom lol....I hid it there so I can use it in the morning and my OH won't know lol....Im going to give it to him on the 4th of July while we are in Vegas :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I'm cautiously optimistic. I definitely see what you are talking about. Hopefully it gets darker. And considering it wasn't FMU, it may just get darker tomorrow.
> 
> Oh yea I see it now that you've pointed it out lol....FX for you AshleyClick to expand...

:headspin:

We will seeeeeeeeee. I am pretty sure I will also test tomorrow because I mean....I'm me haha.


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> lol Ashley I see you cracked and POAS....Im so aweful reading those cheapies but hey I believe you if you say you see something.....bump buddies in the making :happydance:
> 
> Hahahah I can't help it...those tests were just sitting there calling my name :haha:
> 
> I hope we can be bump buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> I have one in my box of OPK's sitting in the bathroom lol....I hid it there so I can use it in the morning and my OH won't know lol....Im going to give it to him on the 4th of July while we are in Vegas :happydance:Click to expand...

Omg that would be such a cute surprise! I am soooo excited for you!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I'm cautiously optimistic. I definitely see what you are talking about. Hopefully it gets darker. And considering it wasn't FMU, it may just get darker tomorrow.
> 
> Oh yea I see it now that you've pointed it out lol....FX for you AshleyClick to expand...
> 
> :headspin:
> 
> We will seeeeeeeeee. I am pretty sure I will also test tomorrow because I mean....I'm me haha.Click to expand...

Oh wow hahahaha:rofl:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> lol Ashley I see you cracked and POAS....Im so aweful reading those cheapies but hey I believe you if you say you see something.....bump buddies in the making :happydance:
> 
> Hahahah I can't help it...those tests were just sitting there calling my name :haha:
> 
> I hope we can be bump buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> I have one in my box of OPK's sitting in the bathroom lol....I hid it there so I can use it in the morning and my OH won't know lol....Im going to give it to him on the 4th of July while we are in Vegas :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that would be such a cute surprise! I am soooo excited for you!Click to expand...

Im getting anxious but Ive just gotta hol out one more day


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> Im getting anxious but Ive just gotta hol out one more day

You've got way more self control than I do lol! You'd better post your test on here ASAP!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Im getting anxious but Ive just gotta hol out one more day
> 
> You've got way more self control than I do lol! You'd better post your test on here ASAP!Click to expand...

Yes maam I will and it's not even an option not to :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Im getting anxious but Ive just gotta hol out one more day
> 
> You've got way more self control than I do lol! You'd better post your test on here ASAP!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes maam I will and it's not even an option not to :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## busytulip

5stars yes, lucky #15!!!! FX'd for you!

Ashley I love your POAS obsession. :rofl:

Mrs.MB welcome! :wave: Hopefully you don't have a long wait and you get a great report from the OB.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi mrs.mb!! 

Ashley I think I see the start of something... Fx!!! 

5stars I can't wait to see your test :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

+++opk!!!!!! Hurray!!!!! So my 3am bd may have worked! ! (And the 2am night before) woo hoo!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Hopeful!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

muffinbabes4 said:


> +++opk!!!!!! Hurray!!!!! So my 3am bd may have worked! ! (And the 2am night before) woo hoo!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Hooray!! :headspin:


----------



## Pato

Mrs. B :hi: and welcome to our POAS ADDICTS ANONYMOUS group:haha:

I'm so excited for u Ashley and 5Stars I can hardly wait. Hell even I feel like POAS :haha: and I haven't even O'd yet :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato, don't even tempt me :) I have one sitting at home...

So ladies, get me out of my head please... My boobs hurt, I've been lightly cramping and nauseated on and off... I haven't had a headache since I stopped bcp but today it's a dull ache (usually I have explosive firework headaches). All those are a toss up for PMS too... Today I noticed that I'm warm.... I'm always cold because of my bad circulation. Even in 100F my hands are icicles but today I'm just melting... Anyone had this as early symptom/PMS symptom?


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Pato! And you should just for fun :rofl:


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> +++opk!!!!!! Hurray!!!!! So my 3am bd may have worked! ! (And the 2am night before) woo hoo!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

:dance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Pato, don't even tempt me :) I have one sitting at home...
> 
> So ladies, get me out of my head please... My boobs hurt, I've been lightly cramping and nauseated on and off... I haven't had a headache since I stopped bcp but today it's a dull ache (usually I have explosive firework headaches). All those are a toss up for PMS too... Today I noticed that I'm warm.... I'm always cold because of my bad circulation. Even in 100F my hands are icicles but today I'm just melting... Anyone had this as early symptom/PMS symptom?

When I got pregnant with my daughter I had just stopped bcp, had breakthrough bleeding, then got pregnant right after that. It's possible! :test:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry I'm MIA this afternoon/tonight. 

Mrs MB- it is possible. FX

Muffin- glad you got your positive


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies AF is a no show and I will be testing in the morning :happydance: I really appreciate all of you and I'm looking forward in being lucky #15 :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Sorry I'm MIA this afternoon/tonight.
> 
> Mrs MB- it is possible. FX
> 
> Muffin- glad you got your positive

How are you doing? :hugs:


5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies AF is a no show and I will be testing in the morning :happydance: I really appreciate all of you and I'm looking forward in being lucky #15 :thumbup:

Is the witch usually on time? I'm excited to see your test tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay 5stars! Can't wait for your test!!! FX!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin babes, so exited for you!!! 

I think I have to test on Wednesday because I'm leaving for New York on Thursday... Ahhh, I'm sure as everyone else here I hate when things are beyond my control... I'm going to poas either tomorrow or Wednesday... I think I'm reasonable as far as not having hopes all that high...

Thank you Disney and FLArmy Wife...


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars!!! I can't wait!!!! Ahhhhh !!!! It better be like a 4 am test girl! ! ;) not like a 10 am test ..;) done waiting ..will get the bat :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin you need to change your age to 30 now : P your not 29 hehehe...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm MIA this afternoon/tonight.
> 
> Mrs MB- it is possible. FX
> 
> Muffin- glad you got your positive
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies AF is a no show and I will be testing in the morning :happydance: I really appreciate all of you and I'm looking forward in being lucky #15 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is the witch usually on time? I'm excited to see your test tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes the witch is always on time


----------



## jessalex

Hi everyone!!!

Muffin, congrats on the positive opk, got everything crossed you catch the egg this month!!! Enjoy the wedding :happydance:
5stars - I am super excited to see your test tomorrow, I bet the wait will totally be worth it :thumbup:
Ashley I am pretty sure I can see something in your test - can't wait to see the next one you do!
Welcome Mrs mb, fx'd for you!!
How are all the pregnant ladies doing?? ms and tiredness ok?
Pato, Corn and anyone else waiting to o, what about you?? 
I'm feeling pretty bummed that DH away so I can't even try this cycle now!! Have been ok last few days but I think I'm pretty tired and feeling sad about chemical tonight :sad2:

Baby dust and hugs to you all!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> How are you doing? :hugs:

I'm ok. taking each day one step at a time. some moments i have energy and feel good, and other moments feel just terrible. I barely slept last night. It was hot in the house (to me) and no matter how much I laid there exhausted just couldn't fall asleep




5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies AF is a no show and I will be testing in the morning :happydance: I really appreciate all of you and I'm looking forward in being lucky #15 :thumbup:

Yay! Can't wait to see



Mrs. MB said:


> I think I have to test on Wednesday because I'm leaving for New York on Thursday... Ahhh, I'm sure as everyone else here I hate when things are beyond my control... I'm going to poas either tomorrow or Wednesday... I think I'm reasonable as far as not having hopes all that high...
> 
> Thank you Disney and FLArmy Wife...

:dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies Im so confused :wacko: My cycle was due on Saturday according to 3 apps...My cycle as of this mornng is still a no show but the frer was negative....Im so hurt and don't know what's going on....Ive never bn this late since coming off of the mirena back in November....Im going to do a 4 hr hold and test again with a digital at 10....If that's neg then I guess I will just sit and wait on the witch to show :coffee: or do a blood test to make sure


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- can you post a photo? I have seen many instances where the tester thought they didn't see anything but others did and just a few days later they were able to see the line too
remember, you could have implanted late. some women don't get a bfp until 16dpo and sometimes later. :hugs: there is still hope


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- can you post a photo? I have seen many instances where the tester thought they didn't see anything but others did and just a few days later they were able to see the line too
> remember, you could have implanted late. some women don't get a bfp until 16dpo and sometimes later. :hugs: there is still hope

Im already at wrk hun and I thought about taking a pic but it looked exactly like the last one I posted...Today im either 15 or 16dpo and it makes no sense why im late or not getting a positive :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry. :hugs: stay strong!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy how's your morning sickness? Is it pretty intense? Hope you are doing ok...it's not easy. When's your next scan?


----------



## FLArmyWife

it comes and goes. some days are better than others. yesterday I only got sick after being dumb and drinking chocolate milk yesterday morning (I'm lactose intolerant) but that was it. today so far so good but it is still early 

My next scan is on July 6th at 3pm central time.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Jess I'm sorry about the chemical : ( it's so disheartening. My cycle after was really weird so maybe the break this cycle will be good for your body. I know it sucks, don't give up. Maybe you can use this month to pamper yourself.


----------



## busytulip

Jess :hugs: I agree with corn, maybe take this month to do a little pampering.

muffin~yay for O, good luck!

MrsMB~ it's definitely possible, hope you get that BFP

FLarmy~I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, maybe talk to your doctor about how frequently you are getting sick. I've suffered with HG through my pregnancies and it isn't fun.

5stars~ I'm sorry you didn't get a blazin BFP. Sometimes I think our bodies can be so cruel


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy- I did. the dr wrote me a script for phenergan.


----------



## busytulip

Ahhh, that's right. But you hadn't taken it yet. Sorry mommy brain. The Phenergan always made me feel so drugged up, maybe you could ask for something a little less foggy feeling.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm excited for your scan FLArmy! Ask to hear the heartbeat...last time when I had mine at 81/2 weeks I was waiting to hear it and the tech never did, she just said it was good and I saw it. But it's really exciting to hear it if they let you : )


----------



## 5starsplus1

One of my girlfriends just told me that this happend to her with her son....she was 3 days late for her cycle and her test was negative....she waited a week later and she got her BFP....Im not sure why this happened but it did....I guess this might be my case...she said she didn't really think about it but uh hello how could you not think about it lol....Im going crazy and to think I may have to wait another week to see a positive :wacko:....ladies has this happened to you or anyone who know?


----------



## busytulip

It happened to me with my boys 5stars, I didn't get faint positives until 2-3 days after AF was due.


----------



## 5starsplus1

busytulip said:


> It happened to me with my boys 5stars, I didn't get faint positives until 2-3 days after AF was due.

Ok thanks Busy....do you remember how many dpo you were? It's ok if you don't remember


----------



## FLArmyWife

I haven't needed to take it. I only got sick once yesterday and the day before it was 4 times but spread out. for now I'm doing ok and trying not to have to take the meds.

I don't think I'll ask about the hb on the 6th as I won't be 10 weeks yet.. most things I've read/heard say 10 weeks is the best bet to hear it. I'm not too worried because I have my appointment with the OB back home on the 10th (yep two in 1 week). For the OB in Fl it's mainly going to be going over the plans for the pregnancy, going over all my test results that are being sent from my OB here, and the nurse said they'll do a doppler then. So on July 10th I'll be 10+1-2 so hopefully I'll hear it that day. I do hope for a good picture on the 6th though because it's the scan pic we are going to use for our dessert announcement cards for our families on the 13th.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry 5stars! Lots of people don't get positives till later. I am keeping my fx that you will still get yours this month!!!! 

I can't wait to see your scan Flarmy!!! 

Ashley, did you test again this morning?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> I am sorry 5stars! Lots of people don't get positives till later. I am keeping my fx that you will still get yours this month!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see your scan Flarmy!!!
> 
> Ashley, did you test again this morning?

Thanks Tie, this has never happend to me...I always get a positive 2 weeks after ovulation....so lets say I ovulated later than expected, I will still be at least 14 dpo today...Im so confused but I guess now it's a waiting game :coffee:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I'm sorry!!! Don't give up hope yet! Are you having any symptoms one way or another?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> I'm sorry!!! Don't give up hope yet! Are you having any symptoms one way or another?

Yes my boobs have bn hurting since last Thursday and I started having stomach cramps on Sunday....The cramps comes and goes and today I have had really bad stabbing pains in my lower abdominal area for about a minute...If im not pregnant I just wish my cycle would start b/c I go to Vegas on Friday and this is gonna suck if im bleeding )sorry tmi) :cry::cry::cry: Im sorry to sound so mad but this is just very mean :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Do you ladies think I should take the digital at 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well either way I'm sure July 6th appt will be great : ) but u can hear the heart beat with the ultra sound machine...not the doppler.


----------



## busytulip

5stars~no I'm sorry I don't remember for sure, it's been over 10 years. But my cycles were always really regular then so best guess is that I would have been somewhere around 16-17DPO 

FLarmy~I hope you get a great scan pic to use for your announcement


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I understand being mad. Totally sucky situation. Our bodies can be so cruel!!!! It's up to you about the digital. Is it going to be super upsetting if it comes up negative? Maybe you could wait out the day and see if AF shoes up and if not, take it tomorrow. I understand wanting to take it right away though, so it's whatever will make you feel better. We are here for you either way!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

5stars I'm so sorry!!! frustration and uncertainty are the worst... Still keeping my fingers crossed for you! AF didn't come and you're always regular, there's hope!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't wait to see your scan Flarmy! You're getting so close to your announcement, how exciting is that!? :yipee:

5stars I have a close friend who had the same issue you were talking about. She took tests when her af was a no show but all were negative! She missed another af, still bfns! She passed out at work a while later twice in one week, took a test negative! She went to the doctor to see what the heck was going on and blood test confirmed she was pregnant. By the time she went to her first scan she was 16 weeks and they were able to tell her he was a boy!! It was crazy! With her 2nd she went straight for blood work rather than bothering with hpts! I'm NOT hoping that this will be the case for you at all BUT I do hope your hcg is just a tad delayed or something wonky and that bfp shows up soon! Your not out till the witch shows! 

Well y'all, I'm starting to "feel" pregnant!! I was queasy off and on all day yesterday :wacko: and I've been sleeping and napping like a champ! I really hope the ms stays away this time around but it's not looking good :nope: In other news, my digi today read pregnant 2-3! I'm feeling so confident that I have a sticky rainbow in there!! :happydance:
WOW longest post EVER!! Sorry lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> I can't wait to see your scan Flarmy! You're getting so close to your announcement, how exciting is that!? :yipee:
> 
> 5stars I have a close friend who had the same issue you were talking about. She took tests when her af was a no show but all were negative! She missed another af, still bfns! She passed out at work a while later twice in one week, took a test negative! She went to the doctor to see what the heck was going on and blood test confirmed she was pregnant. By the time she went to her first scan she was 16 weeks and they were able to tell her he was a boy!! It was crazy! With her 2nd she went straight for blood work rather than bothering with hpts! I'm NOT hoping that this will be the case for you at all BUT I do hope your hcg is just a tad delayed or something wonky and that bfp shows up soon! Your not out till the witch shows!
> 
> Well y'all, I'm starting to "feel" pregnant!! I was queasy off and on all day yesterday :wacko: and I've been sleeping and napping like a champ! I really hope the ms stays away this time around but it's not looking good :nope: In other news, my digi today read pregnant 2-3! I'm feeling so confident that I have a sticky rainbow in there!! :happydance:
> WOW longest post EVER!! Sorry lol

Oh wow, that's just crazy.....Im hoping im pregnant but I have no clue why it's not picking up...Ive always just known I was pregnant, this time im clueless b/c the tests are saying neg....praying I just got a bad batch and something will show with blood wrk on Thursday!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Well, I woke up because the smell of lavender was killing me (still don't know where it came from). Then had a hard time brushing my teeth, thought I was going to throw up. And then a digi test gave me a BFN. My body must be playing tricks normalizing hormones.

Hopeful, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

5stars, I also have a co worker who had no clue she was pregnant. She had a period and didn't think anything was amiss. She kept craving patty melts every day for about two weeks and finally went to the doctor. She was 12 weeks along.


----------



## ashleyg

5stars I'm sorry! I hope that your positive comes soon :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies Im so confused :wacko: My cycle was due on Saturday according to 3 apps...My cycle as of this mornng is still a no show but the frer was negative....Im so hurt and don't know what's going on....Ive never bn this late since coming off of the mirena back in November....Im going to do a 4 hr hold and test again with a digital at 10....If that's neg then I guess I will just sit and wait on the witch to show :coffee: or do a blood test to make sure

Ugh I'm sorry :( :hugs:. Sorry if you have said this before, but do you have any kids or have you been pregnant before? Was wondering if you had anything previous to compare to. If not, you might be one of the odd ones who don't get a positive on a test. I'd give it til you're a week late then ask for a blood test :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> Do you ladies think I should take the digital at 11

Digitals aren't as sensitive as regular hpts so it'll probably show negative :nope:. I'd take it at a week late so it would have enough hcg to pick up :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

My SO just text and said his schedule got changed at work, so he won't be able to make my OB appt next week :nope:. I'm a little bummed since he was looking forward to the ultrasound. I'll just be sure to ask for a printout for him. I'm definitely nervous for it to get here. You know how those first ultrasounds are... you never know how they'll turn out! But I've gotta keep positive :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashleyg .... :test:... I'm on pins and needles over here..... can't put down my phone!!!

5stars .. I'm sorry about the bfn, I'd love to see a p8c and line watch with you!!! I would hold off on the digi personally ... digi aren't as sensitive so if your frer was negative don't waste the digi!!!

Mrs mb, I'm sorry about the bfn but digis aren't as sensitive ... holding out hope for you, if you can get some frers!!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Disney I'm sorry your OH can't make it. Is there another loved one that could go with you? I know what you mean about those first ultrasounds, been there :cry: I really hope someone can go with you. :hugs:

5stars I'd hold out on the digi, like Pink said they need the HCG to build up before giving a proper reading

MrsMB do you have any frers left? Will you be getting confirmation with blood work?

hopeful thoses early pregnancy symptoms are like a 2-edge sword huh? you are grateful to have them because they can be reassuring, but feeling icky isn't really any fun. Hopefully your MS isn't unbearable.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Well either way I'm sure July 6th appt will be great : ) but u can hear the heart beat with the ultra sound machine...not the doppler.

:/ I thought you heard a heartbeat with a fetal doppler? I'm so lost on these kinds of things. Maybe I'll ask on the 6th.. I just know their u/s machine is super old. 




.hopeful.one. said:


> I can't wait to see your scan Flarmy! You're getting so close to your announcement, how exciting is that!? :yipee:
> 
> 
> Well y'all, I'm starting to "feel" pregnant!! I was queasy off and on all day yesterday :wacko: and I've been sleeping and napping like a champ! I really hope the ms stays away this time around but it's not looking good :nope: In other news, my digi today read pregnant 2-3! I'm feeling so confident that I have a sticky rainbow in there!! :happydance:
> WOW longest post EVER!! Sorry lol

When I think about announcing I get this very nervous feeling and sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach. I know my inlaws will take it well I'm just worried about my mom. 
glad you're digi read 2-3. Sleep while you can! insomnia was terrible last night and even though I was exhausted could only sleep for 1 hr at a time






Mrs. MB said:


> Well, I woke up because the smell of lavender was killing me (still don't know where it came from). Then had a hard time brushing my teeth, thought I was going to throw up. And then a digi test gave me a BFN. My body must be playing tricks normalizing hormones.

it's hard coming off bcp. I had normal periods lasting roughly 28-30 days for 6 months after getting off it and then they went wacky for 3 months where I went 46 days once! I hope your body is just working out all the kinks. 





Disneymom1129 said:


> My SO just text and said his schedule got changed at work, so he won't be able to make my OB appt next week :nope:. I'm a little bummed since he was looking forward to the ultrasound. I'll just be sure to ask for a printout for him. I'm definitely nervous for it to get here. You know how those first ultrasounds are... you never know how they'll turn out! But I've gotta keep positive :)

:hugs: I'm sorry hun. but it'll be an amazing appointment. I cried when I saw little bean


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh no Disney, sorry he can't make your appointment. Does anyone else know your pregnant? Maybe someone else can join you. 

That's exactly how I feel busytulip! The symptoms are reassuring that the pregnancy is progressing but they really stink! 

Corn is right flarmy, they can let you listen to the hb as soon as it's seen on us. They don't always let you though because it puts more intensity on the babe and may increase the temp of the tissue. Hopefully they'll let you hear it if only for a few seconds :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy u can hear it as hopeful said on the us. You will see the flicker of the heart beat and they will tell you the beats per minute. But no worries...u will hear it at the 20wk scan for sure and yes, once u hit 10wks u can usually hear it on the doppler. Are you thinking of getting one for home? Make sure u get a picture of ur scan and maybe ur DH can take a pic of u getting the scan...makes good memories for baby book : )


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies update: AF arrived around 1130 pm....Called my Dr and he scheduled me a HSG for next Tuesday :cry: on to cycle #6....good luck to everyone still looking for the BFP and for those of you, you got a BFN this month hopefully we can be bump buddies next month!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies Im so confused :wacko: My cycle was due on Saturday according to 3 apps...My cycle as of this mornng is still a no show but the frer was negative....Im so hurt and don't know what's going on....Ive never bn this late since coming off of the mirena back in November....Im going to do a 4 hr hold and test again with a digital at 10....If that's neg then I guess I will just sit and wait on the witch to show :coffee: or do a blood test to make sure
> 
> Ugh I'm sorry :( :hugs:. Sorry if you have said this before, but do you have any kids or have you been pregnant before? Was wondering if you had anything previous to compare to. If not, you might be one of the odd ones who don't get a positive on a test. I'd give it til you're a week late then ask for a blood test :flower:
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think I should take the digital at 11Click to expand...
> 
> Digitals aren't as sensitive as regular hpts so it'll probably show negative :nope:. I'd take it at a week late so it would have enough hcg to pick up :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes Disney I have kids and I was trying to compare to my son and I recall having AF type cramps with him...I didn't do a HPT b/c I was in the military and I went straight and got blood wrk done for free hehehehe...Im a little bumped that im out for this cycle but at least I will have some answers by next week


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well when we saw the HB at 6 weeks they didn't say anything about the rate.. just "oh that flicker is the heartbeat".

No i'm not going to buy a doppler for home but the nurse said they'd do one on the 10th when I'll be 10+1-2. 

The OB here is good and gives printouts of all u/s. We framed the one from our 6week appointment that day. but I never thought to have DH take a picture of me getting the u/s. guess it would only be appropriate if it is abdominal lol and the OB here won't do abdominal until 12+ weeks. 
I did think about having DH record the session if, 1) the dr allows it and 2) they think we'll be able to hear the hb.

:shrug: it's all just a wait and see.


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies update: AF arrived around 1130 pm....Called my Dr and he scheduled me a HSG for next Tuesday :cry: on to cycle #6....good luck to everyone still looking for the BFP and for those of you, you got a BFN this month hopefully we can be bump buddies next month!

:cry: i'm sorry AF caught you.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lol FLArmy about the vag ultrasound...yes no pics on that ; ) my husband took one of me at 8wks with the tummy ultrasound, my sister insisted on getting a pic. It's nice to have it now, but I didn't think of it at the time.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies update: AF arrived around 1130 pm....Called my Dr and he scheduled me a HSG for next Tuesday :cry: on to cycle #6....good luck to everyone still looking for the BFP and for those of you, you got a BFN this month hopefully we can be bump buddies next month!
> 
> :cry: i'm sorry AF caught you.Click to expand...

It's ok :hugs:, im looking forward to my trip to Vegas on Friday and geting some answers next week :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

YEs... drink it up and maybe gamble some :) enjoy your weekend


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies update: AF arrived around 1130 pm....Called my Dr and he scheduled me a HSG for next Tuesday :cry: on to cycle #6....good luck to everyone still looking for the BFP and for those of you, you got a BFN this month hopefully we can be bump buddies next month!

So sorry the :witch: got you :( :hugs:. Darn her!! It's great you keep such a positive outlook though. You will get your rainbow soon :hugs: :flower:. Have fun in Vegas and have a drink (or two ;)) for me!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies, you gals keep me in my right mind and keeping me laughing...Therefore I have no other choice but to stay positive lol...I know that this is all in God's plan so I can't really get mad about what is happening but I know my reward will be great :yipee:

I do plan to gamble really big, a whole $50.00 lol....I just can't see myself gambling all of my money away lol...I don't really drink either but I will have a glass of wine or two just for all of the ladies with their BFP :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

5stars sorry the witch got you. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars I'm sorry about af, I'm so glad to see your positivity!!!!!! Can't wait for you to get results of the hsg!!!! Have a blast in vegas, I've never been!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmyWife, I'm sorry if you posted about this before but why are you worried about your mom finding out?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies how is everyone today! We've got super hot weather here this week 30degree Celsius today, 33 tomorrow. Too bad I'm super tired and slept most of it away lol. 

Ashley looking forward to your next test :D

How are you feeling flarmy x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

5stars sorry AF got you :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

I'll see if I can get a frer. I didn't realize that digi tests were less sensitive. I gotta say I would rather use a frer anyway. That NO - is very dramatic looking. Lines are a bit less shocking... According to my app period isn't due until 07/05 so there are still six days to go.


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so sorry 5 stars :(


I will be testing tomorrow :D I am too nervous to test today and to see a negative lol. So hopefully I see a little something on tomorrows test!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> I'm so sorry 5 stars :(
> 
> 
> I will be testing tomorrow :D I am too nervous to test today and to see a negative lol. So hopefully I see a little something on tomorrows test!

FX for you hun


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB,

I am about to run out the door but I'll explain that when I get a chance

feeling ok today. I told the baby we could make a deal; I get to have a ms free birthday and it can make my life hell tomorrow lol. so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Waaaaaaaaa *pouty face*:brat::haha:
Fine ashley!!!!!
:winkwink::thumbup: I'll be very impatiently waiting for tomorrow's test!!!!:comp::sulk:


----------



## pinkpassion

:cake::yipee::friends::drunk::icecream::wohoo:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> I'll see if I can get a frer. I didn't realize that digi tests were less sensitive. I gotta say I would rather use a frer anyway. That NO - is very dramatic looking. Lines are a bit less shocking... According to my app period isn't due until 07/05 so there are still six days to go.

When I took my FRER at 10DPO I had the 2 pack (one with lines, one was a digital). The digital was NEGATIVE while the regular test clearly showed two lines. Those digitals can be finicky!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy -



Hope baby FLArmy lets you have a ms-free day!


----------



## Disneymom1129

And thanks everyone for the replies about my appointment. As of right now my SO is the only one who knows I am pregnant, so no one else can really go with me lol. But it's all good. It's a pretty personal appointment anyway (pelvic exam, breast exam, all the works) so I'll be fine by myself :).


----------



## .hopeful.one.

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone today! We've got super hot weather here this week 30degree Celsius today, 33 tomorrow. Too bad I'm super tired and slept most of it away lol.
> 
> Ashley looking forward to your next test :D
> 
> How are you feeling flarmy x

That weather would be nice for me lol I just converted our temp today 112 degrees F I guess that's 44.4 degrees Celsius lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Happy birthday flarmy!!! 

So sorry 5stars, hopefully next cycle will be the one. 

Ashley I'm SO proud that you resisted today! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Happy bday FlArmyWife.....hope you have the best day ever :happydance: :cake::yipee::headspin::friends::serenade::wohoo:


----------



## ashleyg

LOL hopeful one :haha: I am pretty proud too haha. The day still isn't over! Hopefully I can make it without testing until tomorrow!

Pink ;) You ladies will be the first I tell when I test!


----------



## ashleyg

And happy Birthday FLArmy!


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies.....been busy today so only now popping in.....

First off...5Stars ... I am so sorry that horrid bi....witch...got you. I'm tempted to ask if you're sure its her but I remember the same thing happened to me two cycles ago....she was two days late and I felt really preggie and then BAM...No worries though hun we'll shoot her next cycle for sure... :hug:

Ashley..... anxious to see that test girl

Flarmy... sorry about the MS honey hope you have a great birthday...

hope all you lovlies are doing well....


----------



## Pato

AFM I'm CD16 today and still don't know what the heck is going on :shrug:
I haven't O'd yet although my temps went from 36.4 yesterday to 36.5 this morning but nothing to indicate O as yet....PLUS I don't seem to have any EWCM at all this cycle....I mean I barely see a shimmer on the TP but not like in my undies or hanging off me in the toilet as usual.....sorry soooo way TMI..... I seem to be getting what I hope is O pain today again:dohh:
its so frustrating....my period is due in 10 days and I haven't even ovulated
this cycle yet....guess its gonna be longer than my usual 25 days, bc last months was 23 days....and I'm a regular girl....hope this cycle isn't anovulotory with all the BD I've done:haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

.hopeful.one. said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone today! We've got super hot weather here this week 30degree Celsius today, 33 tomorrow. Too bad I'm super tired and slept most of it away lol.
> 
> Ashley looking forward to your next test :D
> 
> How are you feeling flarmy x
> 
> That weather would be nice for me lol I just converted our temp today 112 degrees F I guess that's 44.4 degrees Celsius lolClick to expand...

Ahh I wouldn't cope in that lol. We barely get to 18/19 on a hot day :haha:
But we are due storms in amongst this bizarre hot weather! Won't complain I'm enjoying watching the kids play in the paddling pool and lounging in the sun whilst it lasts 


Happy birthday flarmy!!!


----------



## Pato

Question for you ladies..... can you ovulate without the presence of EWCM? Can you even get pregnant without it? I always get it and I'm a bit puzzled now. When I think about it I had loads of it on CD9 but barely any noticeable since....My temps have stayed low mostly around 36.3 degrees Celsius with the past three days at 36.4 and 36.5 respectively. The first two of 36.4 and 36.5 were disturbed sleep so I don't factor them in but the third was 36.5 this morning. After ovulation my temps usual go to 36.6 - 36.8....a much bigger jump. So my app hasn't confirmed me as having ovulated as yet at all.... :shrug: Plus it factors in not just the temps but also the CM....
DH said the reason I haven't ovulated as yet is bc I'm already pregnant :rofl: he's too funny...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> Question for you ladies..... can you ovulate without the presence of EWCM? Can you even get pregnant without it? I always get it and I'm a bit puzzled now. When I think about it I had loads of it on CD9 but barely any noticeable since....My temps have stayed low mostly around 36.3 degrees Celsius with the past three days at 36.4 and 36.5 respectively. The first two of 36.4 and 36.5 were disturbed sleep so I don't factor them in but the third was 36.5 this morning. After ovulation my temps usual go to 36.6 - 36.8....a much bigger jump. So my app hasn't confirmed me as having ovulated as yet at all.... :shrug: Plus it factors in not just the temps but also the CM....
> DH said the reason I haven't ovulated as yet is bc I'm already pregnant :rofl: he's too funny...

Yes!! I very rarely have ewcm and I have gotten pregnant twice :) I did use pre-seed this time around. Not sure if that's what made the difference or not.


----------



## Gwen2012

Hi Ladies my name is Gwen I have 2 little girls. I am working on 1 more or 2 depending on Clomid....


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- I am sooooo sorry the witch came!!! I was really thinking this was it for you! FX for next week!!! 

Ashley- I am so proud of you! Lol. Can't wait for to tomorrow though!

Pato- I never get much EWCM. I have to check internally while I check my cervix. Maybe that would help. Hoping you O soon!!!


----------



## Pato

Gwen2012 said:


> Hi Ladies my name is Gwen I have 2 little girls. I am working on 1 more or 2 depending on Clomid....

:hi: Gwen....nice to have you here....welcome


----------



## 5starsplus1

Gwen2012 said:


> Hi Ladies my name is Gwen I have 2 little girls. I am working on 1 more or 2 depending on Clomid....

Hey glad you came over to join us :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> Hi lovelies.....been busy today so only now popping in.....
> 
> First off...5Stars ... I am so sorry that horrid bi....witch...got you. I'm tempted to ask if you're sure its her but I remember the same thing happened to me two cycles ago....she was two days late and I felt really preggie and then BAM...No worries though hun we'll shoot her next cycle for sure... :hug:
> 
> Ashley..... anxious to see that test girl
> 
> Flarmy... sorry about the MS honey hope you have a great birthday...
> 
> hope all you lovlies are doing well....

Thanks Pat yes we will handcuff her and leave her at the strip club in Vegas hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Gwen2012

Thanks ladies for welcoming me. I have been trying for 3 months now but this is my first month on 50mg Clomid cd5-9.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Gwen2012 said:


> Thanks ladies for welcoming me. I have been trying for 3 months now but this is my first month on 50mg Clomid cd5-9.

Ur Dr is grest for giving you clomid only after 3 months of trying :happydance:


----------



## Gwen2012

5starsplus1 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies.....been busy today so only now popping in.....
> 
> First off...5Stars ... I am so sorry that horrid bi....witch...got you. I'm tempted to ask if you're sure its her but I remember the same thing happened to me two cycles ago....she was two days late and I felt really preggie and then BAM...No worries though hun we'll shoot her next cycle for sure... :hug:
> 
> Ashley..... anxious to see that test girl
> 
> Flarmy... sorry about the MS honey hope you have a great birthday...
> 
> hope all you lovlies are doing well....
> 
> Thanks Pat yes we will handcuff her and leave her at the strip club in Vegas hahahaha :rofl:Click to expand...




5starsplus1 said:


> Gwen2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for welcoming me. I have been trying for 3 months now but this is my first month on 50mg Clomid cd5-9.
> 
> Ur Dr is grest for giving you clomid only after 3 months of trying :happydance:Click to expand...

For some reason I need help with all my pregnancy go I guess that's why she did it.my first 2 I used fertility Blend for 2 weeks and end up pregnant. Well I think I am on 2dpo the pain was cd14 and that's when I got a positive on that Saturday. So I guess I am 2dpo. I should start temping


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Pato!

Welcome Gwen :hi:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay y'all I have a question....

If I O'd on Jun 22/June 23 all the implantation calculators say that I would most likely implant tomorrow or the day after. 

My period is supposed to be due anywhere from June 5-8. I feel like that's not a very long in-between area from when I implant for it to show on a positive pregnancy test or get my period. 

Don't you normally show positive on a test like 4 days or so after implantation? So that would put me like right at my period. Is that right?


----------



## pinkpassion

Hello gwen, welcome!!!!

Ashley, you can show a positive 2 days after implantation and even if you implant 2 days before af it's still fine, your body is putting out signals from the time the egg is fertilized!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

My appointment went well, baby is still doing well , the subchorionic hematoma is measuring about .9cm in length so bigger than the er thought Sunday but still not very big and my dr said it looks to be all clot... she said these rarely ever cause any complications so I should not worry too much unless I have a serious bleed... she said I may see brown blood or even this clot pass and but shouldn't see much otherwise..
She wants to check up on everything one more time in 2 weeks, so July 13th. I should be 10+6 so that will be exciting to see how big baby is then compared to today!!!
I don't know how I could get through the waiting without yall!!!! Thank you so much ladies for listening to me and talking to me!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome Gwen! :hi:

Ashley, are you using the CTP implantation calculator? That one always confused me. For the cycle I got pregnant, it said I would implant between 06/03-06/07. But I got my faint BFP on the 6th. So I'm really not sure how many days after implantation it would take to show positive on a hpt. :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Also .... I know this is very unlikely but I SWEAR at the scan there were two yolk sacs and the baby was "doubled " on the screen it's like she kept scanning and we'd see one baby and then immediately go onto another baby, I asked her about it and she said "I think your baby is just curled up but I'm not sure" she said she's known people to only see one baby in early ultrasounds and go back later to see two babies!!! I'm so confused lol, I thought for sure if there were two they'd both be obvious by now.. I hope there's nothing wrong with baby !!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Hello gwen, welcome!!!!
> 
> Ashley, you can show a positive 2 days after implantation and even if you implant 2 days before af it's still fine, your body is putting out signals from the time the egg is fertilized!!!

I never knew that! It still seems like there isn't much time for the tests to grow darker before your period is due though



Disneymom1129 said:


> Welcome Gwen! :hi:
> 
> Ashley, are you using the CTP implantation calculator? That one always confused me. For the cycle I got pregnant, it said I would implant between 06/03-06/07. But I got my faint BFP on the 6th. So I'm really not sure how many days after implantation it would take to show positive on a hpt. :shrug:

Yeah that's the one I'm using. It is really confusing lol! According to the thing I haven't even implanted yet...which means I wouldn't even show a positive until like two days before my period starts.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome Gwen :flower:

I'm with you pink. If there were two in there I'm sure they would have noticed... right?? lol :shrug:

Ashley implantation is such a mystery to me too! The whole timing thing goes right over my head! All I know is my af usually comes 10 days after O for me but somehow there was time for implantation to happen. :dohh: Can't wait for you to test again!


----------



## ashleyg

.hopeful.one. said:


> Welcome Gwen :flower:
> 
> I'm with you pink. If there were two in there I'm sure they would have noticed... right?? lol :shrug:
> 
> Ashley implantation is such a mystery to me too! The whole timing thing goes right over my head! All I know is my af usually comes 10 days after O for me but somehow there was time for implantation to happen. :dohh: Can't wait for you to test again!

It's too confusing lol! I wish it was simpler :haha:

Reading about when I *should* implant makes me nervous to test again. I'm afraid I wont see anything on the test tomorrow :(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Gwen :flower:
> 
> I'm with you pink. If there were two in there I'm sure they would have noticed... right?? lol :shrug:
> 
> Ashley implantation is such a mystery to me too! The whole timing thing goes right over my head! All I know is my af usually comes 10 days after O for me but somehow there was time for implantation to happen. :dohh: Can't wait for you to test again!
> 
> It's too confusing lol! I wish it was simpler :haha:
> 
> Reading about when I *should* implant makes me nervous to test again. I'm afraid I wont see anything on the test tomorrow :(Click to expand...

How many dpo are you?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Trying my. Best to keep up.
First, thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. 

Second, mrs mb- i am nervous about my mom because she believes dh and i need to. Get our degrees and be more stable before having a family. 

Third, welcome Gwen. FX and:dust: to you

Fourth, ash everything i read says implantation can happen between 7-12 dpo and a bfp typically shows 2 days after implantation. FX you get two lines when you test


Pato, yes you can conceive without ewcm. I hope you do/did O this cycle and catch the egg

Pink, glad the scan looked ok, i did some research the other day because i have a nagging feeling i have twins but only saw 1 at the 6 week us. Apparently there can be a "hidden twin" that sometimes isnt even seem until 20 weeks! So crazy. Hopefully as your next us you get a clearer look at whether it is 1 or 2


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol, thanks guys I've been reading about it and I guess it's completely possible... weird.. 
Thanks flarmyWife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've always had a sneaky suspicion there were two but kept telling myself nope theres just one... wouldn't it be crazy if there were two after all ?!!!! Only time will tell but honestly I just want a healthy baby, two would be an incredible bonus!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley I don't know if this helps but I had spotting at 7 dpo that lasted about a day and a half (guessing it was implantation) then got a light positive at 10 dpo. 

Pink I am glad everything looked good! Wouldn't twins be great?!?!?


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy & Tie - Thanks ladies! I hope that it shows up within the next day or two. Bur preferably tomorrow since I am going to test tmrw morning. I'm soooo anxious and nervous that there isn't going to be anything there :/


----------



## mirandala

Hi All!! 

Sorry for the radio silence! The sweetie I'm dating took me away for my 30th birthday- it was the best birthday ever!! 3 Michelin star meal, fancy hotel, hot air balloon, wine tasting, diamond necklace! I feel so spoiled. It was enough to distract me from the news that my beta came back with an HCG of >1. So that's a BFN for me. My period came late, but arrived yesterday. 

Since that's 5 round of IUIs unmedicated after the ectopic with no sign of pregnancy, I've booked in to see a fertility specialist so will be going on Thursday for an intake appointment. I'm overwhelmed by the financial cost of it all, though- $340 just for the intake appointment. I've already spent over 10,000 on frozen sperm and IUIs and I'm on a limited budget so I hope that whatever they recommend will be low cost. 

In a couple of weeks I am going to be away taking care of my mother for a while and so I will not be able to try again until I'm back home in September. So it's a few months off for me now. 

I hope all are well-- good luck for your BFP Ashley!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy, busy day, haven't even had time to peek here since before lunch time. We're trying to buy a house and just qualifying for a mortgage around here requires signing over arm, leg and a first born that I don't even have yet...

FLArmyWife: Happy Birthday! Sorry about your mom not being supportive. I hope she's going to be supportive when you do tell her. Moms can very difficult though. I know I have one of those...

PinkPassion: So happy your baby looks good! Twins would be amazing! You're absolutely right though, the only thing that matters is that the baby is healthy.

Gwen: Welcome. I'm new myself and these ladies have been absolutely incredible. 

Ashleyg: Good luck with your test. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Mirandala: Sorry you didn't get the present you wanted for your 30th. Sounds like you did get to have a magical day. The guy you are dating sounds like a keeper!

I didn't have the heart to buy another test yet... Going to NY Thursday for five days and that should keep me busy until AF time... Nothing ever came easy in my life so I don't think getting pregnant round 1 would be my story.


----------



## ashleyg

miranda - thank you! I hope things are okay with your mom!

Mrs. MB - thanks girly! Good luck with the house!! :D


----------



## ashleyg

You guys I am _SO_ beyond nervous to test tomorrow. I am almost tempted to just wait until AF shows up :/ I feel like I should get a positive this cycle because everything felt lined up...but I'm still scared to see a negative :(


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It's gonna be ok Ashley! We are here for you either way!!!! FX this is your month!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Tie! I have felt positive all month but idk...I guess it's just worry that is taking over now!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> You guys I am _SO_ beyond nervous to test tomorrow. I am almost tempted to just wait until AF shows up :/ I feel like I should get a positive this cycle because everything felt lined up...but I'm still scared to see a negative :(

If you're not up to test then don't. There's no rule saying you have to test early, you do what's right for you. We will all find out soon enough one way or the other. Everyone here is on your side!! I can't wait to see your BFP no matter when it comes :) (Fx it's this month ;) )


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, if you test tomorrow and it's a negative doesn't mean you're out, just means you need to test again in a few days... It's going to be stressful until you get that BFP... Everyone is here for you regardless of the result and for all the future ones, hopefully all good! Regardless of what you do lots of hugs to you.


----------



## jessalex

Good luck tomorrow Ashley!! Can't wait to see your test if you decide to do it!! Isn't it tough - the wanting desperately to know, but terrified of a bfn!! Go with what you feel comfortable with. I always just wanted to know either way so I was prepared if AF was going to turn up. We are here for you whatever you decide!!
Pink - so great to hear that the pregnancy is looking good and baby (or baby's :wink wink:) is/are doing well. So relieved for you!
Corn - thanks for advice (was about 5 pages ago now!!) I think I will definitely take the opportunity to pamper myself and then look towards my August cycle. 
Flarmy - hope the ms has stayed away today and baby listened to you. Also wishing you a lovely birthday :flower:
5 stars - sorry to hear your news :( Really hoping you get your positive next time!! So mean of your body to trick you like that, it makes the arrival of AF so much harder :hugs:
Pato - hopefully you are about to ovulate really soon, and it is obvious for you with your cm. Do you ever use opks? Or, even better, and hubby is right and you are already preggo!!! Also, I used pre-seed this last cycle and got my bp, so might be something to try??

Good luck everyone, I so love this thread!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi jessalex, thanks so much....Im ok I just know im one step closer to my BFP now :happydance:....I can't let this get me down just pick up and move on to cycle #6....I will be on vacation in a couple of days so it will make things a lot better :winkwink:

How is everything with you hun :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ashley don't stress yourself....I totally understand getting nervous and not wanting to test b/c of fear of seeing a BFN....take as long as you need to, we wil still be here :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ur Dr is grest for giving you clomid only after 3 months of trying :happydance:[/QUOTE]

For some reason I need help with all my pregnancy go I guess that's why she did it.my first 2 I used fertility Blend for 2 weeks and end up pregnant. Well I think I am on 2dpo the pain was cd14 and that's when I got a positive on that Saturday. So I guess I am 2dpo. I should start temping[/QUOTE]

Oh ok gotcha....who recommended fertility blend, the Dr? If it wrked why did they switch you to clomid? just curious :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

mirandala said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Sorry for the radio silence! The sweetie I'm dating took me away for my 30th birthday- it was the best birthday ever!! 3 Michelin star meal, fancy hotel, hot air balloon, wine tasting, diamond necklace! I feel so spoiled. It was enough to distract me from the news that my beta came back with an HCG of >1. So that's a BFN for me. My period came late, but arrived yesterday.
> 
> Since that's 5 round of IUIs unmedicated after the ectopic with no sign of pregnancy, I've booked in to see a fertility specialist so will be going on Thursday for an intake appointment. I'm overwhelmed by the financial cost of it all, though- $340 just for the intake appointment. I've already spent over 10,000 on frozen sperm and IUIs and I'm on a limited budget so I hope that whatever they recommend will be low cost.
> 
> In a couple of weeks I am going to be away taking care of my mother for a while and so I will not be able to try again until I'm back home in September. So it's a few months off for me now.
> 
> I hope all are well-- good luck for your BFP Ashley!!

:hugs: I'm sorry. I hope there is a good low cost option







Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmyWife: Happy Birthday! Sorry about your mom not being supportive. I hope she's going to be supportive when you do tell her. Moms can very difficult though. I know I have one of those...
> 
> 
> I didn't have the heart to buy another test yet... Going to NY Thursday for five days and that should keep me busy until AF time... Nothing ever came easy in my life so I don't think getting pregnant round 1 would be my story.

Thank you. I think she will eventually come around but for the beginning she will give me an ear full about the future I'm sure. 
I hope AF never shows for you




ashleyg said:


> You guys I am _SO_ beyond nervous to test tomorrow. I am almost tempted to just wait until AF shows up :/ I feel like I should get a positive this cycle because everything felt lined up...but I'm still scared to see a negative :(

:hugs: it's ok. if you don't want to test you don't have to sweetie




jessalex said:


> Flarmy - hope the ms has stayed away today and baby listened to you. Also wishing you a lovely birthday :flower:
> Good luck everyone, I so love this thread!

The ms stayed away for the most car. just got car sick during an hour drive each way into the big city. Thank you for the wishes
:hugs: we love you too. Hope you're doing well


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies: 

Ashley..... as anxious as I am for your test result, I agree with the others...take ur time and do what's comfortable for you.... we're all here for you either way :flower:

5Stars...glad to see ur positivism .... enjoy your vacation girl... :hugs:

Flarmy.... hang in there with the MS....hope ur mom is just really excited at being a grandma.....

Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pato

AFM.... I'm CD17 today and my temps went to 36.7 this morning....based on the last 5 days temps my app gave me crosshairs on Monday and made that the day I O'd:shock:...making me 2 DPO:dohh:....it also estimated my O date from :
Rhythm method....Saturday....making me 4 DPO
Temps......Monday....making me 2DPO
CM.....Today....(bc I have a slight bit of EWCM/slippery)...making me O today...which makes no sense bc my temps have already risen...so I would think I O'd yesterday instead:shrug:

Soooooo, in short I have no idea where I am in my cycle except that its definitely CD17.:wacko:...

Which date would you ladies choose....I have got to order some OPKs for next month bc I doubt I will have a bfp this cycle....:comp:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> AFM.... I'm CD17 today and my temps went to 36.7 this morning....based on the last 5 days temps my app gave me crosshairs on Monday and made that the day I O'd:shock:...making me 2 DPO:dohh:....it also estimated my O date from :
> Rhythm method....Saturday....making me 4 DPO
> Temps......Monday....making me 2DPO
> CM.....Today....(bc I have a slight bit of EWCM/slippery)...making me O today...which makes no sense bc my temps have already risen...so I would think I O'd yesterday instead:shrug:
> 
> Soooooo, in short I have no idea where I am in my cycle except that its definitely CD17.:wacko:...
> 
> Which date would you ladies choose....I have got to order some OPKs for next month bc I doubt I will have a bfp this cycle....:comp:

:shrug::shrug::shrug: :rofl: im confused too lol...do you think you caught the eggie though, that's really all that matters hun


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> AFM.... I'm CD17 today and my temps went to 36.7 this morning....based on the last 5 days temps my app gave me crosshairs on Monday and made that the day I O'd:shock:...making me 2 DPO:dohh:....it also estimated my O date from :
> Rhythm method....Saturday....making me 4 DPO
> Temps......Monday....making me 2DPO
> CM.....Today....(bc I have a slight bit of EWCM/slippery)...making me O today...which makes no sense bc my temps have already risen...so I would think I O'd yesterday instead:shrug:
> 
> Soooooo, in short I have no idea where I am in my cycle except that its definitely CD17.:wacko:...
> 
> Which date would you ladies choose....I have got to order some OPKs for next month bc I doubt I will have a bfp this cycle....:comp:

Well to keep yourself from testing to early you can go with today... then if AF doesn't show and you test you MIGHT be more dpo than originally thought. :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley my little impatient turkey, hold out your 9 dpo today? Usually people don't even start to see a faint until 10, be patient love don't make me come tase you! Jk &#9825; ahaha!! 

Ok ladies I have alot to catch up happy belated bday flarmy !!! Our bdays are close haha but I'm 30 um hum I mean 29 now hahaha!

Ok welcome gwen!! 

And I caught the end of someone saying something about tie ing up and a strip club what in the world!!?? I leave for 1 day and everyone goes crazy! Lmbo!! 

Sooo my trip went very well!! It took me 13 hours from Florida to kentucky was beautiful drive though just long with 4 kids and my cupcake (maltese) so I hope everyone is well and hang in their 5 stars , fx 
The wedding is Friday I'll have to post a groups pic of us for u guys!! Can't wait but I'm busy so won't be on here much.. Luv yall &#9825; have a wonderful day and pink I'm so glad your scan went well!! Maybe twins!! Fx for u still too pato !! And everyone else, hope your doing good corn!! :) I have to go 
Practice my ky accent now ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- you're in my neck of the woods. we're at the Ky/Tn state line (literally 1 entrance to our neighborhood says "welcome to tennessee" and the other entrance says "welcome to kentucky")

ty for the bday wishes.

the drive from Fl to Ky is decent at times, but I've made that drive so much I hate it now lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol yes fl army my mom has lived here for 15 years and I've been driving it back and fourth since I was 17! They actually live in Columbia ky, just n. Of Nashville close to 2 hours


----------



## FLArmyWife

apparently that is 144 miles from us. We are up 24 instead of up 65 in Oak grove

before this we lived in Elizabethtown


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley my little impatient turkey, hold out your 9 dpo today? Usually people don't even start to see a faint until 10, be patient love don't make me come tase you! Jk &#9825; ahaha!!
> 
> Ok ladies I have alot to catch up happy belated bday flarmy !!! Our bdays are close haha but I'm 30 um hum I mean 29 now hahaha!
> 
> Ok welcome gwen!!
> 
> And I caught the end of someone saying something about tie ing up and a strip club what in the world!!?? I leave for 1 day and everyone goes crazy! Lmbo!!
> 
> Sooo my trip went very well!! It took me 13 hours from Florida to kentucky was beautiful drive though just long with 4 kids and my cupcake (maltese) so I hope everyone is well and hang in their 5 stars , fx
> The wedding is Friday I'll have to post a groups pic of us for u guys!! Can't wait but I'm busy so won't be on here much.. Luv yall &#9825; have a wonderful day and pink I'm so glad your scan went well!! Maybe twins!! Fx for u still too pato !! And everyone else, hope your doing good corn!! :) I have to go
> Practice my ky accent now ;)

:rofl: yes I said I was going to tie :af: up and leave her at a strip club in Vegas this weekend hahahaha


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> AFM.... I'm CD17 today and my temps went to 36.7 this morning....based on the last 5 days temps my app gave me crosshairs on Monday and made that the day I O'd:shock:...making me 2 DPO:dohh:....it also estimated my O date from :
> Rhythm method....Saturday....making me 4 DPO
> Temps......Monday....making me 2DPO
> CM.....Today....(bc I have a slight bit of EWCM/slippery)...making me O today...which makes no sense bc my temps have already risen...so I would think I O'd yesterday instead:shrug:
> 
> Soooooo, in short I have no idea where I am in my cycle except that its definitely CD17.:wacko:...
> 
> Which date would you ladies choose....I have got to order some OPKs for next month bc I doubt I will have a bfp this cycle....:comp:
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug: :rofl: im confused too lol...do you think you caught the eggie though, that's really all that matters hunClick to expand...

LOL...I'm hoping so...If my O date was Saturday then I BD'd Wed, Fri and Saturday so I should have covered that.... if I O'd Sunday then those dates still apply but I didnt DTD on Sunday...AND...if I O'd Monday then those are the closest dates plus I DTD Mon morning so still covered....I havent BD'd since Monday so If I O'd today well :shrug:
Truth is I'm not so sure about this cycle so I'm already prepping my mind for them next one....

EDIT: On my ovulation calendar is has me ovulating on Friday 26th June....which would make me 5 DPO today....thing is on Friday there was a dip in my temps to 36.1 and next day back to 36.3.. if I O'd yesterday then my temp rose by the same two points from 36.5 to 36.7 today.....Oh boy....whatever :shrug:



> Well to keep yourself from testing to early you can go with today... then if AF doesn't show and you test you MIGHT be more dpo than originally thought.

That makes sense:hugs:...thanks guys


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies! Happy July 1st! New month - new opportunities. Here's to a record number of good news for everyone this month, tests, scans, appointments, family matters.... Let's have a good month!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I hope you caught that eggy Pato! Sorry your cycle has been crazy.

Ashley I'm anxiously waiting to hear what you decided today lovely.

Afm it's hubbs weekend again :) no big plans for the next two days but it's still so nice when he's home and we spend time together. 
I decided to do weekly photos to watch the belly grow. Today I'll take my 4w photo with my + test. I'm NOT starting out with a cute flat belly like you normally see but I don't even care!


----------



## Gwen2012

5starsplus1 said:


> Ur Dr is grest for giving you clomid only after 3 months of trying :happydance:

For some reason I need help with all my pregnancy go I guess that's why she did it.my first 2 I used fertility Blend for 2 weeks and end up pregnant. Well I think I am on 2dpo the pain was cd14 and that's when I got a positive on that Saturday. So I guess I am 2dpo. I should start temping[/QUOTE]

Oh ok gotcha....who recommended fertility blend, the Dr? If it wrked why did they switch you to clomid? just curious :shrug:[/QUOTE]

I tired FB on my own about 5 years ago. And 3 years ago I tried it for 2 months this time and nothing. So I just went straight for the clomid 50mg. Well I temp today ad it was higher than the last time which was before I ovulated before ovulation it was 97.27 and today it was 98.36 am I hoping it stay high. I hope I was in bed long enough to sleeping because for some reason I have be running to the bathroom every hour it seems. And I never went that much I am only 3dpo


----------



## FLArmyWife

GWEN- GL. hope the clomid works for you. cycle 3 of clomid worked for us


Hope- I also have been taking weekly photos. Today I'll take my 9 week photo. I'll post my progression here. you can see in my progression photos how much bloat changes week to week


----------



## Mrs. MB

Gwen - fingers crossed you're feeling first signs of being preggo :)

FLArmyWife - can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

This doesn't includes today's 9 week photo which I'll take this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmyWife - so beautiful! I love that you're wearing the same dress in all the pictures. So excited to see the progression over the next 30+ weeks :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you. yes I chose a dress that should hopefully stretch and be able to be worn through the entire pregnancy


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm happy to hear ur scan went well! That's wonderful! Twins would be a big surprise : ) maybe you just have a obnoxious little rascal of a bean in there messing with the ultra sound tech...all ready a handful!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahaha corn, that's what dh said, just one naughty boy :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Good morning ladies. Thank you so much for all the support. I loved reading all your nice comments this morning.

I took a FRER but don't think anything is there :(
 



Attached Files:







test 1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 24









test 2.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, I want to say that I'm catching a little glimpse of something on the original picture...


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Mrs MB! I can't tell if I am seeing it too or what. I hate these new FRERs though.


----------



## Gwen2012

FLArmyWife said:


> GWEN- GL. hope the clomid works for you. cycle 3 of clomid worked for us
> 
> 
> Hope- I also have been taking weekly photos. Today I'll take my 9 week photo. I'll post my progression here. you can see in my progression photos how much bloat changes week to week

Yeah I hope it works too.


----------



## Gwen2012

Mrs. MB said:


> Gwen - fingers crossed you're feeling first signs of being preggo :)
> 
> FLArmyWife - can't wait to see your pictures!!!

I didn't think you could feel anything in 3dpo... I have been so tired so if my temp stay high like what does that mean?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Gwen, according to my research that I started doing when we decided to ttc a sustained elevation in temperature means you're pregnant. Some sources say that the elevation needs to hold for at least 18 days although I'm sure you can do a FRER before the 18 day mark.


----------



## Mrs. MB

And it depends on your body as far as how many days DPO you can have symptoms. A friend of mine was puking her guts out starting day 1. She called her doctor and was told there's no way she could know that early but two weeks later blood test confirmed.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love the photos flarmy! I will also be wearing the same thing each week. I actually got a maternity shirt yesterday for it (talk about bad karma lol)

It's still early Ashley :)


----------



## Gwen2012

Mrs. MB said:


> Gwen, according to my research that I started doing when we decided to ttc a sustained elevation in temperature means you're pregnant. Some sources say that the elevation needs to hold for at least 18 days although I'm sure you can do a FRER before the 18 day mark.

Ok because I have been so tired too. I am just hoping that I bd enough hubby been working hard to kind of hard to do it when he get home late and tired... I know for sure I did it 4 time within the window but one was the day I was to ovulate right before I end up having really bad pain on my right side for almost 24hrs I woke up in the middle of the night thought I was gonna have to go to the hospital. It was that had I normally get little pain but not like this guess maybe clomid made big Follicles this cycle and it hurt to push them through maybe it was more than 1:winkwink: but I will try and temp the next week or so to see if I get that implantation dip.


----------



## Gwen2012

Ok so yesterday was my last day of a positive opk. So I go by the first one on Saturday right? That's the one with the darkest line and the other one after that up until to was same shade. So did I ovulate on the day I had the bad pain on 1 side


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful, I know it is. I hope something shows up here soon lol. AF is due anytime from July 5 on :/


----------



## pinkpassion

Gwen I'd go by the day you had the pain as O day!!!

Ashley I saw lots of bfn's before my bfp, keep holding out hope!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: it'll all be ok Ash


----------



## Gwen2012

pinkpassion said:


> Gwen I'd go by the day you had the pain as O day!!!
> 
> Ashley I saw lots of bfn's before my bfp, keep holding out hope!!!

Thanks that's what I was going by. Some people was telling me just because I had the pain I didn't ovulate that would make me cd14. So taking clomid when should I start testing I just bought like 50 IC test will be her tomorrow. Now the nauseous feeling in indigestion starting to come on right now.. I sure hope this just not side effects from the dang clomid I took cd5-9.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes that's true, you don't really know , but if your temps have been up then yes you did ovulate, it may not have been the day of the pain but that's the best day to go by in my opinion!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> This doesn't includes today's 9 week photo which I'll take this afternoon

Very cute :). I took my first pic last week at 6 weeks. I've got a dress picked out to wear each time too, but I might find a different one as its black and beige (I feel like it should be mote colorfull!) I'm going to do every other week, so I'll take my next one at 8 weeks next week. 


ashleyg said:


> Good morning ladies. Thank you so much for all the support. I loved reading all your nice comments this morning.
> 
> I took a FRER but don't think anything is there :(

Not seeing anything on this one but it's still early hun :hugs:. My BFP on 10 DPO was soooo faint I don't think it would've showed up before then! FX for you :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful pictures flarmyWife!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies.. finally took my 9 week one.. here it is and the progression
 



Attached Files:







9weeks.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7









progression.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I took a Wondfo just because and I THINK I can see a really faint shadow wanting to appear. I tried to get it on camera but it's so light no one could see it lol


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I inverted it but idk if anyone will be able to see it or not. I am going to test again tomorrow anyways.
 



Attached Files:







imageedit_6_7225786022.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think i see what you are getting at ashley. FX it darkens tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, I think I can see it too. Can't wait for you to test again tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ok, I officially need help... I've pretty much been dry as far as cm the last 10 days or so and yesterday I had a little and today it's getting more and more... On the pill I always had a lot throughout the cycle. Is it normal close to AF or does it mean my cycle is out of whack?


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks guys. I know it's there in person so hopefully it's more noticeable tomorrow


----------



## FLArmyWife

Normally cm dries up after AF, but me and a few other ladies found they kepthaving cm after o and ended up getting a bfp. My bfp cycle was the only cycle i had cm after o. Hope this is the case for you


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Finally took my photo! I will be adding little details about symptoms, size of baby, hr, and all that fun stuff. I'm not sure if we're going to do each week or every other...
 



Attached Files:







week 4b.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I see it, got the original??? I'd love to take a look!!! I can't wait to see tomorrow's test !!!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, I officially need help... I've pretty much been dry as far as cm the last 10 days or so and yesterday I had a little and today it's getting more and more... On the pill I always had a lot throughout the cycle. Is it normal close to AF or does it mean my cycle is out of whack?

I had the same thing a few days before my bfp! Hopefully it means you will be getting good news this cycle ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, that is a beautiful pic, I love how you are doing that!!!! Great idea!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful, wow, beautiful. Very creative :)


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful - I love the picture!

FLArmy - Your little bumpity is so cute!

Pink - I do! I attached it!
 



Attached Files:







img 2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ashleyg

I asked hubby to pick up a few of the cheap tests on base before he comes home from work. I took one :blush: it shows a really really faint something on it too. UGH. I swear this better show up darker tomorrow!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hopeful, omg i love it! So cute!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley attach a picture of the other test!!!
I think I see it on the wondfo!!! Yipeeee!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Finally took my photo! I will be adding little details about symptoms, size of baby, hr, and all that fun stuff. I'm not sure if we're going to do each week or every other...

Super cute! Love that idea!


ashleyg said:


> I asked hubby to pick up a few of the cheap tests on base before he comes home from work. I took one :blush: it shows a really really faint something on it too. UGH. I swear this better show up darker tomorrow!

YAY!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Pink it soooo light that you can't even tell in the picture. It's a super squinter lol

Disney, thanks! Hopefully it's good news :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such cute belly pics ladies! I need start taking some. I was so good about taking them with my first and ok with my second. I am just so busy this time, I haven't taken any. Plus, all mine is bloat so far. Lol. (However, I do rub my bloat baby pretty frequently) &#128514; I keep forgetting to tell you ladies, my sister in law found out she is pregnant. They dtd ONE time the entire month and didn't use protection (weren't wanting to get prego) and it happened. I got to go to her ultrasound today and she is 6 weeks 4 days, so we are 6 days apart!!! So crazy. Both of our second kids are two weeks apart of each other. They will all be close cousins! 

Ashley, can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

TheTiebreaker said:


> Such cute belly pics ladies! I need start taking some. I was so good about taking them with my first and ok with my second. I am just so busy this time, I haven't taken any. Plus, all mine is bloat so far. Lol. (However, I do rub my bloat baby pretty frequently) &#128514; I keep forgetting to tell you ladies, my sister in law found out she is pregnant. They dtd ONE time the entire month and didn't use protection (weren't wanting to get prego) and it happened. I got to go to her ultrasound today and she is 6 weeks 4 days, so we are 6 days apart!!! So crazy. Both of our second kids are two weeks apart of each other. They will all be close cousins!
> 
> Ashley, can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!

That is so cute! I'm sure they will be so close growing up :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie, that's awesome! I'm also starting to think that not wanting to get pregnant is the way to get knocked up in one try...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful and flarmy I love the pics!! You guys are awesomely lovely&#9825;&#9825; 

Ashley I seen squinter! ! Fxfxfx!! 

Hope everyone is doing well ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley Are u testing tomorrow do you have anymore frers?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning ladies.

tie- how fun you are super close to your sister in law in pregnancy


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hopeful, I love, love, love ur pic :winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good morning ladies :) <- (wow those smiley faces look creepy lmbo)

Um hm... ashley??? Where's our morning pic?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm waiting waiting waiting lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

:cry:
So we are moving home Tuesday the 7th. I was so excited to be going back to my old OB and had scheduled an appointment 2 1/2 weeks ago! Well they just called to say he won't be in the office on July 10th and I need to reschedule my appointment.. to earliest they have available is July 15th.. and they don't do u/s in office (they write a script for you to get it done elsewhere). All that will be done is going over my transferred paperwork and doppler.
I am now SO glad I opted to have another appointment with the OB here before moving. July 6th I have my last appointment here and will get another u/s since they do them in house at this office. We are going to use the u/s pic from the 6th appointment for family announcement cards.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww flarmy atleast u get one on the 6th a little sooner, yay a scan you get to see little bean!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It is such a bummer to reschedule appointments! Sorry Flarmy! That is weird they don't do ultrasounds in office. Hopefully it will be soon after your July 15th appointment. Can't wait to see a pic from your scan before you move!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. I am anxious to see my scan on the 6th as I'll be 9+5


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry flarmyWife, I'm glad you get to see baby bean on the 6th though!!!! I have my next scan on the 14th!!!!!! I can't wait to see yours!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yay for a scan FLArmyWife!! I am so excited for you!! :happydance: 

I am out this month :(.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Agh, I'm about to get on a six hour flight. Ashley, hope to see good news when I land :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry kiwi

safe travels Mrs MB


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife- sorry about the move, but looking forward to seeing your ultrasound next week! :thumbup:

Kiwiberry-- sorry the witch got you, here's to next cycle :flower:

Ashley-- :coffee:

AFM - 7 weeks today and woke up to my boobs not being sore. Trying not to assume the worst since I've been scavanging Google and I've read it's normal for symptoms to fluctuate. Also had a vivid dream that I was bleeding :sad1:. Still feeling nauseous though... 8 more days till my appointment ugh I wish it could just be here already so I can no for sure if everything is ok or not! But keep your fx for me just in case! I know it's all in my head right now so trying my best to move on with my day...


----------



## ashleyg

This mornings Wondfo...still something really faint...I think :/
I don't know if anyone can see it or not but a little something is there. I thought I saw a hint of something on the FRER but it's too light to show up on camera. 

If anyone can tweak these for me though that would be awesome :)
 



Attached Files:







m1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 19









m2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ashleyg

I think I am around 9DPO today. Having lower back cramps that feel like AF :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for you Disney. I'm sure your little bean is doing just fine. My sore bbs went away and still haven't come back, so definitely possible for things to go away and little bean still be ok.

Ashley- Sad to say I can't see anything, but maybe some of the other girls can.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley- it is still early though.. FX the cramping is implantation


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> This mornings Wondfo...still something really faint...I think :/
> I don't know if anyone can see it or not but a little something is there. I thought I saw a hint of something on the FRER but it's too light to show up on camera.
> 
> If anyone can tweak these for me though that would be awesome :)

Something's definitely catching my eye!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I have line eye so I have no idea if what I'm seeing is actually there haha. It's def a squinter though even in person. I wish it would hurry up and darken if it is something


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney, I honestly haven't had much in yhe way of symptoms this go around, occasionally I feel things and then they are gone! !! It freaks me out so bad but baby is good and well in there !!!!!

Ashley I really feel like I see the line on that test!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> FX for you Disney. I'm sure your little bean is doing just fine. My sore bbs went away and still haven't come back, so definitely possible for things to go away and little bean still be ok.
> 
> Ashley- Sad to say I can't see anything, but maybe some of the other girls can.

Thank you, I hope that's the case. I don't remember having sore boobs at all with my daughter, or maybe they went away as well and I don't remember (I was 20 and didn't worry as much back then!) keeping positive...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I will be praying for you Disney! I am sure everything is ok! I have days that I don't feel pregnant at all and then days when it all hits me really hard. You're right to say it does fluctuate. Try not to stress sweetie!!! You could always call the dr and see if they had any appointments open up earlier. I have done that and gotten lucky before. I am sure that little bean is just perfect!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley I am not sure if I see something or not. I am not good looking though! FX it will darken up. I had lower back pain right before AF and still got my bfp! I am thinking it was implantation like Flarmy said. I have my fx for you!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. It definately looked a tiny bit darker than yesterdays wondfo. I started to see the line as the test was developing. So hoping that's a good sign lol


----------



## Pato

Hello lovelies....glad to see you all are doing well...

Ashley....I'm not sure what I'm seeing....I could swear I see something then I blink and I feel like my eyes are crossed :haha:...Praying that the line will show darker in a few...

All my BFPs .....hope all is progressing well for you all....

5Stars..... enjoy your trip tomorrow :flower:

Flarmy..... Hope u have a really good OBGYN visit

Best day ever to everyone


----------



## ashleyg

LOL pato thats how I feel too.


----------



## ashleyg

I won't be on a ton today have a pretty busy afternoon today. Hubby has a family day at his work today so we are all going up to the base and then to some park. I'll be bringing our daughter and our German Shepherd :D 

I'll try to take another Wondfo later this afternoon after we get back. But I doubt it'll be any darker. Hopefully tomorrow morning has a nice surprise waiting for me lol


----------



## Gwen2012

Good afternoon ladies well let me tell you about my night. I work up with a really bad stomach ache (tmi) and diarrhea. These mays is above my belly button. They kind of feel like contractions. My temp went down from 98.36 to37.95 what could this be. I am still super tired back hurts. And really bloated.. Could these all just be a S/E from the clomid?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all,
Can I join... I had a Loss at 23 weeks in May have had no AF since, then tested yesterday with a Sainsburys test and got this - Then a fainter one later that night same test and light IC's so did a Frer today and got this ( pink dye) can see a very faint line but unsure why the cheap sansburys would show but not a frer xxx
 



Attached Files:







10885413_840892472653688_8687636894749370433_n.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 12









11235328_841260255950243_3682774294778890836_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Pato

AFM.... 3 DPO today (or 6 depending on which app I use :shrug:)...I'm feeling pretty crappy and B*T*** since yesterday....been irritated with my Boo for almost no reason...depending on how u look at it.lolol..... and then I felt like a spoiled teenager and just wanted to cry,,,,poor man doesn't even know or understand what he's done wrong... :dohh: I've been to the bathroom about 6 times already and I'm hardly having anything to drink....note to self...drink water b4 u dehydrate...On Tuesday I ate a whole pizza myself...ok it was a 9 inch but still...and in one sitting and still felt hungry.....all this from the girl who gets full having a cup of coffee :dohh:.... I have NO libido and I'm just so darn tired....I just wanna sleep...I'm having what feels like O pain in the area of both ovaries and my uterus feels....Idk...heavyish....I'm super bloated, probably from all that pizza two days ago, and this metallic taste in my mouth whenever I eat anything.
Last night I told DH that I felt really miserable and he replied...."that's just because you're pregnant, it'll pass"... :saywhat:... I really don't feel like I'm gonna be in this month bc I have no idea when O really was and even though I DTD a lot. :shrug:
Oh and I've been having a bunch of indigestion as well and some crampy feelings and backache...


----------



## Cornfieldland

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join... I had a Loss at 23 weeks in May have had no AF since, then tested yesterday with a Sainsburys test and got this - Then a fainter one later that night same test and light IC's so did a Frer today and got this ( pink dye) can see a very faint line but unsure why the cheap sansburys would show but not a frer xxx

Laura I'm so sorry for your loss. That's such a horrible thing to go through.
Could the positve test be left over HCG? You were pretty far along with your pregnancy. My loss was at 16wks and it took about 5 wks for my AF to return, but a long time before hormones felt normal. Again,I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi, Thank you :hugs: Im not sure? I told the doc and she wasnt sure about that so have no idea, Just horrible nt knowing... xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss hun!!! HUGE :hugs: I hope you get it figured out quickly!!! Hopefully your dr can do blood work for you !!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> I won't be on a ton today have a pretty busy afternoon today. Hubby has a family day at his work today so we are all going up to the base and then to some park. I'll be bringing our daughter and our German Shepherd :D
> 
> I'll try to take another Wondfo later this afternoon after we get back. But I doubt it'll be any darker. Hopefully tomorrow morning has a nice surprise waiting for me lol

Have fun!


Gwen2012 said:


> Good afternoon ladies well let me tell you about my night. I work up with a really bad stomach ache (tmi) and diarrhea. These mays is above my belly button. They kind of feel like contractions. My temp went down from 98.36 to37.95 what could this be. I am still super tired back hurts. And really bloated.. Could these all just be a S/E from the clomid?

I would look up side effects of Clomid. I'm not familiar with it at all but maybe someone else can give you some insight? :flower:


laura_2010 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join... I had a Loss at 23 weeks in May have had no AF since, then tested yesterday with a Sainsburys test and got this - Then a fainter one later that night same test and light IC's so did a Frer today and got this ( pink dye) can see a very faint line but unsure why the cheap sansburys would show but not a frer xxx

So sorry about your loss :(. Those tests look positive to me, but like cornfield said it may be leftover HCG since you were so far along. I would check with your OB :flower:


Pato said:


> AFM.... 3 DPO today (or 6 depending on which app I use :shrug:)...I'm feeling pretty crappy and B*T*** since yesterday....been irritated with my Boo for almost no reason...depending on how u look at it.lolol..... and then I felt like a spoiled teenager and just wanted to cry,,,,poor man doesn't even know or understand what he's done wrong... :dohh: I've been to the bathroom about 6 times already and I'm hardly having anything to drink....note to self...drink water b4 u dehydrate...On Tuesday I ate a whole pizza myself...ok it was a 9 inch but still...and in one sitting and still felt hungry.....all this from the girl who gets full having a cup of coffee :dohh:.... I have NO libido and I'm just so darn tired....I just wanna sleep...I'm having what feels like O pain in the area of both ovaries and my uterus feels....Idk...heavyish....I'm super bloated, probably from all that pizza two days ago, and this metallic taste in my mouth whenever I eat anything.
> Last night I told DH that I felt really miserable and he replied...."that's just because you're pregnant, it'll pass"... :saywhat:... I really don't feel like I'm gonna be in this month bc I have no idea when O really was and even though I DTD a lot. :shrug:
> Oh and I've been having a bunch of indigestion as well and some crampy feelings and backache...

The cycle I got pregnant I was super moody around your DPO. To the point where my SO said "I think mommy is pregnant". Well he ended up being right! FX for you :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join... I had a Loss at 23 weeks in May have had no AF since, then tested yesterday with a Sainsburys test and got this - Then a fainter one later that night same test and light IC's so did a Frer today and got this ( pink dye) can see a very faint line but unsure why the cheap sansburys would show but not a frer xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I would definitely guess that it's still leftover hcg. With my mmc at 12 weeks they had me do bloodwork until I reached <5 and that took 6 weeks. I wasn't as far along as you were either. Hopefully they can tell you for sure though.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Well as the day progresses I am not worrying as much. My awful nausea is still here and my boobs are getting stabbing pains back. Maybe symptoms just won't show up in the morning as much anymore? Either way I hope this next week hurries up.. :)


----------



## Pato

[/QUOTE]
The cycle I got pregnant I was super moody around your DPO. To the point where my SO said "I think mommy is pregnant". Well he ended up being right! FX for you :)[/QUOTE]

Perhaps....that would be great :winkwink:


----------



## Pato

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join... I had a Loss at 23 weeks in May have had no AF since, then tested yesterday with a Sainsburys test and got this - Then a fainter one later that night same test and light IC's so did a Frer today and got this ( pink dye) can see a very faint line but unsure why the cheap sansburys would show but not a frer xxx

Oh dear.....I'm so sorry you had to go through that :hugs: It could be that its left over HCG from your loss:hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Glad you are feeling better Disney...or I guess worse with pregnancy symptoms. Lol. So funny how we are upset when we are feeling good and have no symptoms and happy when we have tons of symptoms. I am the same way!!! 

Sorry for your loss Laura. Hope you have answers soon.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so thankful for you ladies! I have joined the march group and I feel like I'm really not connecting with anyone on there. There's a lot of negativity going on with them. I'm so glad you ladies still have to put up with me because I like this group much better!! :happydance: I need some more BFPs here so I can have some march buddies!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- i have the same problem with the Feb group. We have transferred over to a secret FB group which is kinda easier to follow, but every other post is someone being scared of miscarrying due to lack of symptoms or bleeding.. I'm like "geez, I know it's possible and stuff, and we have had a few angels in the group but come on ppl.. you're going to freak out even the most expert, calm person"


----------



## pinkpassion

:(... I'm sad to read that... I'm probably one of those that are freaking out.... I guess when you've had losses it really changes you.... :cry: .. it brings forth a lot of irrational fears and some rational fears that may not be warranted for the current pregnancy ... I think {most} of those people are looking for reassurance or someone else going through the same thing , as the first trimester is just a really hard time!!!! I'm sorry....... I just don't really know what else to say :cry:


----------



## ashleyg

Omg you guys!!!!!!!!!!

Can you see it to?!
 



Attached Files:







omg.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 17









omg2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13









omg1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pinkpassion

I can see it ashley, just be very careful with opks and Hpts touching, it will turn it positive!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

It was positive before the opk touched it ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ooooooooooo YAY :wohoo: :happydance: do a frer girl!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I don't have anymore! I am going to go shopping later and will pick some up. I will test tomorrow! :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> :(... I'm sad to read that... I'm probably one of those that are freaking out.... I guess when you've had losses it really changes you.... :cry: .. it brings forth a lot of irrational fears and some rational fears that may not be warranted for the current pregnancy ... I think {most} of those people are looking for reassurance or someone else going through the same thing , as the first trimester is just a really hard time!!!! I'm sorry....... I just don't really know what else to say :cry:


Pink, I do understand. I had a mc at 8 weeks 10 years ago. it has made ttcing a very touchy subject for me. 

I just wish there was maybe just 1 thread of the girls talking about it so my entire news feed isn't filled... like how we have the files for ramzi, baby names, etc.. Maybe one for support for those worried.. idk maybe I'm just being a b:witch:


----------



## ashleyg

Laura - I am so so so sorry you had to go through that :hugs:

Disney - I am sure you and your little one are fine! :D Stay positive!

Hopeful - We love you! <3


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy - I know what you mean about those threads. When I was pregnant with my daughter I actually stopped coming on here in the first trimester because all of those posts were making me so nervous.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm hoping there'll be more BFPs or maybe some familiar names soon. This time around I have decided that I am going to be happy and thankful each and every day that I get to carry this beautiful child. I get that things come up, I do, and I have nothing but sympathy and worry when that happens. It's seeing the "if this one sticks" or "when it's safe" after everything that just breaks my heart. All babies deserve love each and every day they are with us. Even if you chose not to bond with your child right away it's still going to hurt like hell if god forbid he/she gets taken from you. So why not love the heck out if them and be happy for the blessings of the day :) 

Pink I know you've had some things going on with little bean. I don't think you've been very negative about it at all. Sharing what your going through and wanting support is completely normal. These other ladies have taken things further than that in my opinion and it's just hard for me when I'm trying to stay positive. You ladies have been fabulous!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink it's totally understandable. First trimester is a scary time when u have had a loss. We all need reassurance. I never thought about it when was younger much and didn't have any problems. I'm so glad you are doing well so far. I'm excited for your next scan pink : ) we are all here to support you.


----------



## pinkpassion

FLArmyWife said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> :(... I'm sad to read that... I'm probably one of those that are freaking out.... I guess when you've had losses it really changes you.... :cry: .. it brings forth a lot of irrational fears and some rational fears that may not be warranted for the current pregnancy ... I think {most} of those people are looking for reassurance or someone else going through the same thing , as the first trimester is just a really hard time!!!! I'm sorry....... I just don't really know what else to say :cry:
> 
> 
> Pink, I do understand. I had a mc at 8 weeks years ago. it has made ttcing a very touchy subject for me.
> 
> I just wish there was maybe just 1 thread of the girls talking about it so my entire news feed isn't filled... like how we have the files for ramzi, baby names, etc.. Maybe one for support for those worried.. idk maybe I'm just being a b:witch:Click to expand...

No you're not... I totally get it, it's hard to feel positive when someone says they feel/don't feel this and then go on to miscarry or have issues... I don't like that about the first tri board and can't speak of the fb page because I don't have fb... to me it bothers me MUCH worse when I see threads that say "I'm not happy about this baby" on the first/second/third tri boards... that really burns me up especially when on the second tri board right now theres one titled that and one right under it of a girl that just had preterm labor and lost her 21+ week old baby (after already loosing her son to preterm labor last year)... it infuriates me .... I feel it's just so incredibly insensitive !!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahhh!!! Ashley!! :happydance: definitely get a frer for the am, that's an order!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for you Ashley


Yes that is definitely something that is a pet peeve of mine pink. Granted at 15 I wasn't looking to have a baby, and it happened the 1 time we didn't use protection... and I didn't even know about little bean until it was gone.. but I can't imagine Not taking any precautions and then being unhappy. If you're unhappy find a family whom can't have kids who would DIE for that child. Babies are easy to find homes as everyone wants a baby.


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful & FLarmy - Thank you! 

I will take a test in the morning. Hopefully something shows up darker!

Also...do they still sell the OLD FRER? I absolutely hate the new curved one. Ugh. Its so much harder to see the faint line :/


----------



## pinkpassion

The new frer are so awful!!!!! I've seen so many "faint lines" for ladies and they end up being negatives... it's frustrating ...
If you can't find an old frer get some answer brands (they look like frer, they are just called answer, even made by the same company as frer)


----------



## ashleyg

Are those the ones sold at Walmart? I am going to Target so I was hoping to just stop once.

Yeah, they are so terrible. Last cycle I had so many of them with the really bad indent. I think I posted it on here. It really looked like the start of a line.


----------



## pinkpassion

I've seen them at target I think????? Maybe not!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I guess they aren't sold at target :(


----------



## ashleyg

Lol pink. I'll see what they have. I think when I went a few weeks back I saw the old version. Hopefully they're still there


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I agree! I'm not a fan of the new ones either. I wrote the company about it too lol they should switch back.


----------



## Gwen2012

Good evening ladies. Still feel like crap... Winding if maybe this could be a implantation day. That's how some people get positives at like day 8 or 9dpo. I can't believe I am having what feel like contractions . Reading up on clomid didn't say anything about that...I feel kind of depressed too my back killing me and I have been sleeping most of my days unless I have Togo to work.i will start testing next week when I get back from my Vegas trip with my other pregnancy I had to wait until the day after I missed to get a positive and then it was really strong..


----------



## Gwen2012

ashleyg said:


> Omg you guys!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you see it to?!

Congrats on the bfp. Hoping everyone's come soon too..:thumbup: how many dpo are you?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Gwen- there have been some girls with wild and crazy clomid SE. I was so thankful not to have any. Truly hope it is implantation and not the clomid. GL. What test date would you like me to put you down for?


----------



## Gwen2012

FLArmyWife said:


> Gwen- there have been some girls with wild and crazy clomid SE. I was so thankful not to have any. Truly hope it is implantation and not the clomid. GL. What test date would you like me to put you down for?

I am thinking Tuesday I get back home Monday night. I took this one other time and it wasn't bad now I got what feel like On my right side dull ache not too noticeable but I can feel it come and go with my other 2 I had ib on 9dpo but like everyone say each pregnancy is different. I just hope that's the case with me. Thanks


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll add you to testing on Tuesday. FX


----------



## ashleyg

Yay!! target had the old ones :happydance:

Gwen, thank you! I am around 9 dpi. Maybe 10?


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> hopeful- i have the same problem with the Feb group. We have transferred over to a secret FB group which is kinda easier to follow, but every other post is someone being scared of miscarrying due to lack of symptoms or bleeding.. I'm like "geez, I know it's possible and stuff, and we have had a few angels in the group but come on ppl.. you're going to freak out even the most expert, calm person"

I agree... That's why I rarely post over there. I haven't even bothered joining the fb group. I'm not a huge fan of the OP over there either, but it isn't nice of me to judge. I enjoy you ladies so much more! :hugs:


ashleyg said:


> Omg you guys!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you see it to?!

I think this is your month Ashley!! When I bought FRERs I was able to get the old kind at my local grocery store. I'm sure they don't have to stock them as often which is why they still have the older version. :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Without intruding on her privacy, i just ask you girls keep Annie ac in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Disneymom1129

Definitely. 

Anyone remember when Amber was supposed to return from vacation? I've been thinking about her too, especially everything she went through right before she left.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to say it was a 3 or 4 week thing.. but give me a few and I'll go back and look


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hiya, having period pains light bleeding and mild cramps this morning. Just wish they'd let me keep my surgery :cry:
> 
> I won't be on here for a few weeks now, going to go on holiday and try to emotionally recover. I will be back and we will be ttc again once this is all over and we are ready emotionally. I don't know when that will be, we did say if conception took us past august we would hold off another year for me to finish my degree, this was our only chance really to fit a baby in this 6 month window and by the time this is over and we wait for next period I fear we will be too late.
> 
> I will be in touch and thinking of you all, I wish you all the luck and no more angels, all of you. Keep well everyone, love from me. xxxx

Here is Amber's last post... so I'm thinking mid July might be the earliest?


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, having period pains light bleeding and mild cramps this morning. Just wish they'd let me keep my surgery :cry:
> 
> I won't be on here for a few weeks now, going to go on holiday and try to emotionally recover. I will be back and we will be ttc again once this is all over and we are ready emotionally. I don't know when that will be, we did say if conception took us past august we would hold off another year for me to finish my degree, this was our only chance really to fit a baby in this 6 month window and by the time this is over and we wait for next period I fear we will be too late.
> 
> I will be in touch and thinking of you all, I wish you all the luck and no more angels, all of you. Keep well everyone, love from me. xxxx
> 
> Here is Amber's last post... so I'm thinking mid July might be the earliest?Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:. I think you're right. Hope all is well


----------



## ashleyg

I will hop over to her thread when I can later :flower:


Does anyone know if Wondfos are more sensitive than FRERs?


----------



## pinkpassion

.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm hoping there'll be more BFPs or maybe some familiar names soon. This time around I have decided that I am going to be happy and thankful each and every day that I get to carry this beautiful child. I get that things come up, I do, and I have nothing but sympathy and worry when that happens. It's seeing the "if this one sticks" or "when it's safe" after everything that just breaks my heart. All babies deserve love each and every day they are with us. Even if you chose not to bond with your child right away it's still going to hurt like hell if god forbid he/she gets taken from you. So why not love the heck out if them and be happy for the blessings of the day :)
> 
> Pink I know you've had some things going on with little bean. I don't think you've been very negative about it at all. Sharing what your going through and wanting support is completely normal. These other ladies have taken things further than that in my opinion and it's just hard for me when I'm trying to stay positive. You ladies have been fabulous!


Hopeful I agree!!! We got a lot of flack for announcing this pregnancy so "early".. but to us, we wanted to celebrate this life , no matter how long it's with us for!!! We love this baby so much already just as we have all our children !!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> I will hop over to her thread when I can later :flower:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Wondfos are more sensitive than FRERs?

https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html

According to the chart on that page they're the same sensitivity.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney! I'm nervous to take one though haha in case it's not positive tomorrow :/

But I took another IC this evening blush:) and it showed a line too! Maybe it's not a false positive?

When would this show up on a FRER? It's so light on the wondfo....
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 17









test1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG ash, TAKE THAT FRER, THAT'S A BFP IF I'VE EVER SEEN ONE!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayay!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

LOL PINK YOU'RE GETTING ME TOO EXCITED!! STAAAHP IT!! :yipee:


I want to take one tmrw morning with fresh pee hahah. 
I'm so nervous this is like a fluke or something! Eeek.


----------



## Gwen2012

ashleyg said:


> Yay!! target had the old ones :happydance:
> 
> Gwen, thank you! I am around 9 dpi. Maybe 10?


That's why I am thinking of testing around 8 or9dpo because implation can happen at5 or 6dpo. I am crossing my fingers..


----------



## pinkpassion

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo:Take the frer, take the frer , take the frer !!!!!!! That's a bfp for sure!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo:


I'M LITERALLY JUMPING UP AND DOWN ON MY COUCH ..... I FEEL LIKE I'M ON A SUGAR HIGH..... I MUST.SEE.A.FRER..... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ashleyg

I hope you get a positive Gwen! I am a POAS addict (all the ladies in this thread will totally agree to that :haha:) Last cycle I totally started testing at like 6dpo haha :blush:


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo:Take the frer, take the frer , take the frer !!!!!!! That's a bfp for sure!!!!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo:
> 
> 
> I'M LITERALLY JUMPING UP AND DOWN ON MY COUCH ..... I FEEL LIKE I'M ON A SUGAR HIGH..... I MUST.SEE.A.FRER..... HAHAHAHAHAHA

:rofl: BUT I MUST BE STRONG!!

It will give you something to be extra extra excited about in the morning!! THIS BETTER BE A REAL POSITIVE DARN IT!


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: ahahaha... but HOW will I EVER sleep tonight lol


----------



## ashleyg

:rofl: :rofl: Hhahaha omg you have me cracking up on my couch right now :rofl: :rofl:

I probably won't be able to sleep tonight lol. I am going to be too anxious about the test in the morning :baby:


----------



## pinkpassion

Seeiously... I want to go pee on a test now... 

Pee on that frer woman!!!!!! 

Fine, I'll wait til morning then *sulks*


----------



## Gwen2012

ashleyg said:


> I hope you get a positive Gwen! I am a POAS addict (all the ladies in this thread will totally agree to that :haha:) Last cycle I totally started testing at like 6dpo haha :blush:

Yeah me too I just feeling all kind of stuff that is out of the norm for me. I will be about 8dpo on Tuesday I bought some test that that sensitivity level is 10..


----------



## ashleyg

Gwen2012 said:


> Yeah me too I just feeling all kind of stuff that is out of the norm for me. I will be about 8dpo on Tuesday I bought some test that that sensitivity level is 10..

Good luck girly! Hopefully this is it for you!! :flower:



pinkpassion said:


> Seeiously... I want to go pee on a test now...
> 
> Pee on that frer woman!!!!!!
> 
> Fine, I'll wait til morning then *sulks*

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Sorry to do that to you lol! 
I want my pee to be extra concentrated for this haha.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash, i see it. FX the frer is nice and dark tomorrow


----------



## pinkpassion

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
O ashley....... you know you want to go ahead and test with that frer tonight!!!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
:devil:
:muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok but for real... we are on different time zones and I have to wait until like noon for your posts :haha:... that's a long wait... over 12 hours for me :rofl:


----------



## Gwen2012

Ashley- Ok so what time will you be taking the test in the morning. LoL

Hopefully this .5 temp drop will go back up tomorrow and maybe will me my implation dip today and may explain this stupid pain I have today.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I agree Ashley! Wait till the am, that concentrated pee makes all the difference! I definitely see that line!!!!! Literally in tears because I'm so gosh darn excited for you. I'm NOT used to being this emotional, this kid is already taking a toll on me :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you FLArmy!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> O ashley....... you know you want to go ahead and test with that frer tonight!!!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> :devil:
> :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:

LMFAO STOP TEMPTING ME!!



pinkpassion said:


> Ok but for real... we are on different time zones and I have to wait until like noon for your posts :haha:... that's a long wait... over 12 hours for me :rofl:

How many hours ahead are you?! Like 3 right? It's almost 8pm here!



Gwen2012 said:


> Ashley- Ok so what time will you be taking the test in the morning. LoL
> 
> Hopefully this .5 temp drop will go back up tomorrow and maybe will me my implation dip today and may explain this stupid pain I have today.

LOL you guys are cracking me up :rofl:

I will take it whenever I get up. So probably around 8 or 9am. Depending on if my daughter lets me sleep in ;)

Hope those pains are good signs for you!! I never ever noticed any pains. Either I'm just oblivious or I never got any haha



.hopeful.one. said:


> I agree Ashley! Wait till the am, that concentrated pee makes all the difference! I definitely see that line!!!!! Literally in tears because I'm so gosh darn excited for you. I'm NOT used to being this emotional, this kid is already taking a toll on me :haha:

:hugs: thank you so much hopeful! Hahahah I remember those over the top emotions I had with my daughter :haha: can't wait for that again!


----------



## ashleyg

And seriously you ladies are so awesome and supportive <3 This thread has been so amazing!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad we are such a great support Ash.


----------



## ashleyg

And it's also nice that I'm not bugging my hubby by constantly asking him if he can see a line :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love the support on BnB :).


----------



## pinkpassion

You are 2 hours behind me!!!! :) let's all hurry up and go to bed and wake up late for ash's test!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahaha pink!!!! I'm rolling over here! !!!
Ashley take that frer omg!! I'm gonna choke u out!!! I'm freaking out!!
I had alot of catching up to do !! I've been helping my sister with wedding prepping. . Miss u guys!!

Flarmy I hope your good and hopeful yes your stuck with us luv u sorry ;) 
Hope everyone is good!


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin!!! I will make you suffer with the rest of 'em ;) POSITIVE VIBES FOR ME LADIES!! 

I am freaking out too!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol fine!! ok I'm with pink ashley, I'm going to bed then just so I can wake up and see your test!! Hahaha!! ;) just to let you know, frer beats out wondfo my friend just took 1 at 10 dpo and faint frer stark white wondfo and showed faint the next day... ;) trying to talk u into it !! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;ok ok.. GL I can't wait!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Can I hop aboard the peer-pressure-Ashley-into-peeing-on-a-stick train?! :devil: 

Seriously though you can clearly see lines on those tests you posted. I bet anything your FRER will show a nice beautiful line tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## muffinbabes4

She's being difficult disney!!


----------



## ashleyg

YOU GUYS I AM GETTING WAY TOO EXCITED! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We will see tomorrow! There can't be TWO false positives in a row?!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ok, so I was stalking everyone today but haven't had time to post anything. Visiting my bff in NY and it's been a busy day.

Laura, I'm so sorry for your loss. That's so difficult! Schedule an appointment with your doctor, it's terrible to be uncertain after so much heartbreak!

Ashley, can't wait to see that frer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

OMG!!!! I was like five pages behind! It's almost midnight here, but I had to get caught up! Ashley I am soooo freaking out for you! Those lines were totally there!!! Seriously can not wait till your test! Fx!!!!!! 

It's official, I have morning sickness. I puked for the first time today. Sooo not fun. Brushing my teeth is sooo difficult. It makes me gag and tonight the gagging didn't stop. &#128533; I can't complain though, I wanted symptoms a couple weeks ago!!!! LMBO!!! Hoping everyone is doing great! I am heading to bed so I can wake up to Ashley's BFP!!!!!!!! Eeek!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww tie I'm sorry !! Get the nausea wrist band's they r nausea life savors!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

No ash I don't think there can be that many false faint lines, I mean as long as it was within 10,min ... I can't wait girl!! Fingers toes crossed


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs B - thank you! Can't wait either :D

tie - LOL! Get to sleep! ;)

Muffin - it was definitely within the time frame. I could see it developing! Mine are l crossed too haha


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok good night lol we better see frer pics in the am !! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

That's the plan!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can I come in and stalk this thread please ladies? I love reading it everyday and even I'm excited to see Ashley's FRER! Lol 
I am cycle #13 TTC. 
I hope I can jump into this thread if it's not too late for a newbie! Xx


----------



## jessalex

So excited for you Ashley!! Those tests of yours definitely have a second line, can't wait to see it on a frer. YAY!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome teeny weeny!!!! Always room for one more ;) where are you at in your cycle?? 

Ashley....... I'm waiting.....:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::test:
:test::test::test::test::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Teeny Weeny said:


> Can I come in and stalk this thread please ladies? I love reading it everyday and even I'm excited to see Ashley's FRER! Lol
> I am cycle #13 TTC.
> I hope I can jump into this thread if it's not too late for a newbie! Xx

Welcome. We are always open to newcomers. :) 



Ash- FX your line is nice and dark this morning so I can add you as the first BFP for July! :dust:

Tie- I'm sorry you have MS. Hope you find some relief

Hope all our girls have an awesome Friday!

AFM:
Not sure how much I'll be on this morning/afternoon. The moving company comes today to pack up everything in 1 1/2 hours. So that'll keep me busy supervising and such. I should be on this evening though.. movers will pack all the cable boxes and TVs so i'll only have the internet to entertain me while DH is in the big city watching the USA national team take on Guatemala.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Come on Ashley its 12.52pm here lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha , I'm trying to think where 6 hours ahead of me would be lol. It's currently 7:20 am... which means 5:20 ashleys time... ugh so long to wait stulllllllllllll


----------



## .hopeful.one.

pinkpassion said:


> Tasha , I'm trying to think where 6 hours ahead of me would be lol. It's currently 7:20 am... which means 5:20 ashleys time... ugh so long to wait stulllllllllllll

5:20 is no excuse!! It's 5:20 here too and I'm up checking to see if she's taken it yet :headspin: I see a nap in my future.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tie, I still swear by preggie pops & preggie drops :) they helped a lot with the ms with my last pregnancy. Hope you get to feeling better (or not if you want that reassurance) it really is a double edged sword. 

Welcome teeny!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahahaha, I was up at 6am with dd.. who decided to wake up an hour early!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi all and thank you. 
I am CD21 of a Clomid cycle 2-6. As yet, FF has not given me ovulation so I am guessing this cycle is a bust. :-( 
It may surprise me but I ovulated last month on my own on CD23 so Clomid hasn't worked as well as I had hoped this time. Never mind. Must stay positive! Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi all and thank you.
> I am CD21 of a Clomid cycle 2-6. As yet, FF has not given me ovulation so I am guessing this cycle is a bust. :-(
> It may surprise me but I ovulated last month on my own on CD23 so Clomid hasn't worked as well as I had hoped this time. Never mind. Must stay positive! Xx

Does your DR not do a trigger shot with you? with all 3 rounds of my clomid I got a trigger shot to induce ovulation even though I already was ovulating on my own.


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> FX for you Ashley
> 
> 
> Yes that is definitely something that is a pet peeve of mine pink. Granted at 15 I wasn't looking to have a baby, and it happened the 1 time we didn't use protection... and I didn't even know about little bean until it was gone.. but I can't imagine Not taking any precautions and then being unhappy. If you're unhappy find a family whom can't have kids who would DIE for that child. Babies are easy to find homes as everyone wants a baby.

Telling me....I'd gladly take it...real talk


----------



## FLArmyWife

Teeny- my dr had me take clomid CD5-9 then I had an ultrasound done CD 15 to make sure I had a mature egg. I did each time so that same day he'd give me an HCG trigger shot to induce ovulation. The first two times I ovulated within hours of the shot, this third round I ovulated the next day. Then CD 21 they had me go in and they're check my progesterone levels because if your progesterone is too low implantation cannot occur. 
The only catch is the trigger shot will give you a false positive pregnancy test if you test too early so they recommend waiting until 14 days after the shot to test. I had a bulk order of ics and so I 'tested out' my shot meaning I tested every day from the day after the shot and watched the line get lighter so I would know when the shot was out of my system. This 3rd time I had 3 days of almost stark white test then had some strong lines again. That was my first indication of being pregnant that cycle.

Here is some more info. Maybe talk to your dr?
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ions-and-natural-supplements/hcg-trigger-shot


----------



## FLArmyWife

alright ladies, movers should be here any moment. I'll check back in tonight.

Hope to see some good news!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

FLArmywife, I remember seeing the tests of yours all lined up! I've been reading this thread forever! 
I'm not sure that in the UK trigger shots are widely used. I was meant to have follicle tracking but the consultant was on holiday so I couldn't be seen. I've been left all on my own this month which is very frustrating and I have no idea what's going on in there. 
Hopefully for my next round I will get the scan and have a better idea. I have had pains in both ovaries and a horrible pain in the right side of my uterus CD17, so I am a bit concerned over no tracking but I can't change that now. All I can do is wait. this TTC is so hard. We are on cycle #13 with only a failed pregnancy to show for all that time. :-( xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

And thanks for the link. I will be talking to the consultant if I ever get to see him next month. 

Good luck with the move. Xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry to hear about your loss. That is so heartbreaking. Really hoping you get lucky and this is your month. That is so sad they left you all on your own this cycle. How stressful. Well, we are here for you!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley, WAKE UP!!! Lol. Jk, just really excited for you girl!


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies.....oh boy I had quite a bit of catching up to do...lol 

Hopeful....honey we not chasing u anywhere, u stuck with us girl.. :flower:

Pink.....honey..:hugs: I just personally only browse some of the other threads when u ladies are quiet....and yes some do freak me out a bit

Flarmy..... excited about your moving...GL to you:hugs:

Teeny.....:hi: and welcome...you'll not find a bunch of more supportive and caring ladies anywhere on these board....

ASHLEYYYYYY...... girl I got a headache....I KNOW I saw a clear :bfp: on those tests and can't wait to see today's test.....come on girl, wake up already :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yoo hoo where is our ashley !!??


----------



## Pato

AFM: I'm....some DPO today, either 4 or 7....
I got a headache, frequent bathroom breaks, I swear I peed about 4 time since I got here. I'm practically salivating....ewww....bloated and gassy plus tired and sleepy...got indigestion now with everything I eat and an odd 'flavor' to my mouth....
If I continue to feel like this I will do a 'preliminary' test on Monday at 7 or 10DPO with FMU... probably won't show anything but I don't care :haha: we're POAS anonymous :rofl:

Anyways ladies all have a great day....

ASHLEYYYY.......:test: :test: :test: lololololol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi teeny !!! Welcome, we love stalkers!! &#9825;&#9825;
Pato that sounds promising can't wait for u to test!!


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi teeny !!! Welcome, we love stalkers!! &#9825;&#9825;
> Pato that sounds promising can't wait for u to test!!

Yeah it does thanks...especially since my Boo keeps staring at me with a smirk on his face .....he even told me yesterday he can't wait to hear me screaming in the delivery room :haha:.... he is so on a mission to impregnate me he's relentless....kinda makes it hard for me not to get excited every month....


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's so funny pato!!! Ahahah! ! Yes that def. Makes things more great aww :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> AFM: I'm....some DPO today, either 4 or 7....
> I got a headache, frequent bathroom breaks, I swear I peed about 4 time since I got here. I'm practically salivating....ewww....bloated and gassy plus tired and sleepy...got indigestion now with everything I eat and an odd 'flavor' to my mouth....
> If I continue to feel like this I will do a 'preliminary' test on Monday at 7 or 10DPO with FMU... probably won't show anything but I don't care :haha: we're POAS anonymous :rofl:
> 
> Anyways ladies all have a great day....
> 
> ASHLEYYYY.......:test: :test: :test: lololololol

Well that all sounds very promising! Fingers crossed! I completely back you up on that testing idea lol ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

So I called the packing people because they weren't here and it was almost 9L30. The lady precedes to tell me there was a miscommunication because they're not coming until Monday. Long story short... Monday is going to be a stressful day. Short amount of time to get a lot done. hopefully we can pull it off

but this means I'll be here most of the day to check in on everyone.

PATO- sounds awesome! :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Smh.... where is ashley ?!! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry flarmyWife ... I know that's stressful!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh goodness flarmy! Just what you need, all sorts of stress :nope: At least we will be seeing you today!


----------



## ashleyg

Took a wondfo and the FRER this morning. Wondfo still has a little something but it looks lighter than yesterday afternoons. And the FRER is negative.
 



Attached Files:







nope.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 16









nope1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ashleyg

I have one more Wondfo left. I will test again in the afternoon...which is when I got both my positives yesterday, so maybe that's why? But I think I will just wait for AF :cry: 

It doesn't make any sense!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

You're still really early!!! Don't give up hope yet! It's so weird that the wondfo was darker yesterday, though. Maybe your dr would give you a blood test?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Teeny Weeny said:


> Can I come in and stalk this thread please ladies? I love reading it everyday and even I'm excited to see Ashley's FRER! Lol
> I am cycle #13 TTC.
> I hope I can jump into this thread if it's not too late for a newbie! Xx

Welcome! :hi: best of luck for this cycle!


TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashley, WAKE UP!!! Lol. Jk, just really excited for you girl!

I was just thinking its s good thing none of us have her cell number... We'd all be blowing it up right now :haha:


FLArmyWife said:


> So I called the packing people because they weren't here and it was almost 9L30. The lady precedes to tell me there was a miscommunication because they're not coming until Monday. Long story short... Monday is going to be a stressful day. Short amount of time to get a lot done. hopefully we can pull it off
> 
> but this means I'll be here most of the day to check in on everyone.
> 
> PATO- sounds awesome! :dust:

Bummer. Hate when stuff like that happens. Hope Monday isn't too stressful for you guys :flower:


ashleyg said:


> Took a wondfo and the FRER this morning. Wondfo still has a little something but it looks lighter than yesterday afternoons. And the FRER is negative.

:saywhat: I think it might be time to throw those Wondfos away. Didn't they get your hopes up last month too? I was so positive the FRER was going to show something for you today! I can definitely see something on the Wondfo though. Man that's confusing :wacko:. Still holding out hope for you :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We all saw the line from yesterday. It doesn't make sense at all! I am so sorry. I would call and ask if they would do a blood test if it were me. I still have my fx for you!


----------



## ashleyg

I don't think I ever got anything on them last month. And I was testing using these a few days before the positive yesterday and never got even a hint of a line before. So I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Tie. It's just so odd. TWO positive tests in a row? With different urine each time. So I just don't know.

I will use up my last one this afternoon and decide then I guess. Ugh


----------



## Pato

Awwww man I seem to be catching a cold.... :brat:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy that does sound stressful! :( I'm sorry &#9825; 

Ashley aww don't get down I do know that 2nd morning urine for me is better , keep your head up and u are still early :) ;) &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm praying for u &#9825;&#9825; with fingers crossed! !


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin thank you. I know that when I would test in the afternoon for my OPKS they always showed up better. We'll see I guess.


----------



## muffinbabes4

And yes that's Strange to me?? You had faint pos.!


----------



## ashleyg

Girl I know I did! Haha! And like I said to tie...it was at different times during the day with different urine.


----------



## Pato

Sorry about that Flarmy....that's annoying..

Ashley....I'm stumped...we all saw that line yesterday...IDK...is that FRER one of the new ones? Give it day or so and test again.... :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Pato. I will try again tomorrow. 

Nope it's one of the older ones!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: sorry Ash.


----------



## pinkpassion

:cry: I'm sorry ash, I thought for SURE you'd have a beautiful line on frer this am.... don't loose hole yet though!!! Still plenty of time for that frer to act right!!!! I don't understand though!!! :/


----------



## ashleyg

I don't either.


----------



## Disneymom1129

You're probably so sick of being asked this, but how many DPO are you today Ashley?

It seems like there must be HCG in your system or why else would the line show on the test? FX


----------



## .hopeful.one.

:shrug: I don't get it Ashley!?


----------



## Gwen2012

ashleyg said:


> Took a wondfo and the FRER this morning. Wondfo still has a little something but it looks lighter than yesterday afternoons. And the FRER is negative.

I think the sensitivity level is 20 or 25 on those FRER...


----------



## ashleyg

I am 10dpo today Disney. 
I thought that too. And like I said it showed up on both tests and a hint of something on this mornings IC. 

Hopeful - I don't either :(


----------



## ashleyg

Gwen2012 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Took a wondfo and the FRER this morning. Wondfo still has a little something but it looks lighter than yesterday afternoons. And the FRER is negative.
> 
> I think the sensitivity level is 20 or 25 on those FRER...Click to expand...

What is the sensitivity for the Wondfo?


----------



## pinkpassion

12 miu frer
15-25 miu wondfo 
That's what Google gave me!!!


----------



## ashleyg

That doesn't make any sense!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so according to Countdown to Pregnancy it says that I would have implanted yesterday or the day before. But I don't think a positive test would have shown up that quickly? 

I know they weren't evaps because both tests showed the positive within like 3 or 4 minutes of developing and they're definately pink lines. I'm so confused :( I am going to try to hold for 3 hours or so then take my last Wondfo this afternoon. 

AF is due anytime from Sunday on.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust:


----------



## jessalex

Ashley the results from your morning test is so so confusing!!! :wacko: The tests from yesterday were absolutely positive to see. I really hope you get a nice dark line with your next test. To ease your mind and so you can celebrate!! GL, can't wait to see your test. :flower:

Flarmy - just responding to an earlier post of yours - have got Annie mac in my thoughts and prayers, hoping all is ok.

I always have to laugh with the time difference between me and you ladies over in the states - it's 7am on Saturday the 4th of July here. Usually I can't check in on here until my evening, which is when a lot of you have gone to bed! I'm always playing catch up!


----------



## Disneymom1129

jessalex said:


> Ashley the results from your morning test is so so confusing!!! :wacko: The tests from yesterday were absolutely positive to see. I really hope you get a nice dark line with your next test. To ease your mind and so you can celebrate!! GL, can't wait to see your test. :flower:
> 
> Flarmy - just responding to an earlier post of yours - have got Annie mac in my thoughts and prayers, hoping all is ok.
> 
> I always have to laugh with the time difference between me and you ladies over in the states - it's 7am on Saturday the 4th of July here. Usually I can't check in on here until my evening, which is when a lot of you have gone to bed! I'm always playing catch up!

It's only 12:30pm on the 3rd here in So Cal :laugh2:

Ashley-- :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I bought more tests :dohh: so we'll see what happens. Both of those cant be false positives when other tests from the same group never once gave me a line? Ugh :cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

What kind did you buy? Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

I got more FRERs and a Clear Blue digi just in case. 

Here's the last wondfo I just took

What the heck?! It's pink and definately there in person.


EDIT: Also added the FRER I took as well. I think I see a little pink line trying to start. Maybe? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 25









imageedit_7_7892225820.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Disneymom1129

Well let's just hope that the FRER isn't picking it up while the Wondfos are. Maybe you implanted late and its just barely showing up? My FRER at 10 DPO was a pretty clear pos.


----------



## ashleyg

I just dont understand why the Wondfos keep showing something but nothing else is? I don't think only these last few tests I've taken are faulty. All the others never once even showed a line. 

I thought I would have had a clear pos by now as well :cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Actually I had to check, I didn't take a FRER until 11DPO and this is what it looked like. My 10 DPO test was the blue dye one that was super faint. I've got hope for you :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ashleyg

That is a really good line for 11dpo though! Mine are barely even visible...if they're even really there. 

I feel like it should have shown up on a frer by now though if it was true :(


----------



## Gwen2012

ashleyg said:


> Gwen2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Took a wondfo and the FRER this morning. Wondfo still has a little something but it looks lighter than yesterday afternoons. And the FRER is negative.
> 
> I think the sensitivity level is 20 or 25 on those FRER...Click to expand...
> 
> What is the sensitivity for the Wondfo?Click to expand...

I just bought some ic and they are 10


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, I'd say that's still bfp on wondfo ... I don't know why the frers are being silly!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh me either :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

GL with tomorrow's test Ashley! Save the digital til the day of your missed period, those are definitely not as sensitive. Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you : )


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so maybe tmi? Hahah but I dont think you ladies really care ;) 

Anyways today my boobs have felt SO heavy and kind of...in the way? LOL! I dont know how else to explain it. I was so uncomfortable in my bra today and I noticed that the girls were like almost spilling out of it! I never notice any changes in my boobs before my period so I hope this is a good sign, especially with all of the positive Wondfos :) 

Just wondering if any of you ladies had that "fuller" feeling before you got a bfp? I know that when I was pregnant with my daughter that was the first thing I noticed...my boobs were A LOT fuller!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mine with my first were like that. I don't really remember with my second. This time, they are just starting to seem different. I am hoping it's a good sign for you! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!! Good luck! 

Happy early 4th to everyone!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thats how they feel for me right now. Kind of more noticeable I guess?

Happy 4th! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Not tmi ashley!! Lmbo, Hopefully it's a good sign!!! It was a sign for me but almost as soon as I got bfp, can't wait for tomorrow! !


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning lovies. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Pato

Great day to all. Just popping in for a peek, will post later tonight.


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: my lovely ladies....just dropping in to let you guys know that I made it to Vegas yesterday and it was crazy so that's why I'm just getting on line to update everyone....I left AF butt back on the east coast :happydance:....not only do I get to baby dance while on vacation but I'm 100% good for my test on Tuesday....you have to be completely off of ur cycle to get the test done so this is excellent news for us....not sure when I will get back on but hopefully I see more BFP when I do....to be continued 
Ashley I'm rooting for ya hun


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Have fun in Vegas!!! Glad you can get your test done! FX for this cycle for you! 

Ashely, good luck this morning!!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning lovelies :) 

I have been super gaggy this am. Brushing my teeth got a bit iffy but I got it done. Yep, I'm definitely pregnant lol. I hope everyone has a nice 4th of July! 

Have fun in Vegas 5stars! Have a few drinks for me ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Okay so maybe tmi? Hahah but I dont think you ladies really care ;)
> 
> Anyways today my boobs have felt SO heavy and kind of...in the way? LOL! I dont know how else to explain it. I was so uncomfortable in my bra today and I noticed that the girls were like almost spilling out of it! I never notice any changes in my boobs before my period so I hope this is a good sign, especially with all of the positive Wondfos :)
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies had that "fuller" feeling before you got a bfp? I know that when I was pregnant with my daughter that was the first thing I noticed...my boobs were A LOT fuller!

Yes mine were fuller, in a swollen kind of way. They still are too. Did you test yet??


5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: my lovely ladies....just dropping in to let you guys know that I made it to Vegas yesterday and it was crazy so that's why I'm just getting on line to update everyone....I left AF butt back on the east coast :happydance:....not only do I get to baby dance while on vacation but I'm 100% good for my test on Tuesday....you have to be completely off of ur cycle to get the test done so this is excellent news for us....not sure when I will get back on but hopefully I see more BFP when I do....to be continued
> Ashley I'm rooting for ya hun

Jealous about Vegas! Have fun! 


Happy 4th to all the USA ladies! Have a fun, safe day! We'll be swimming and bbq'ing a little later &#128165;&#127828;&#127482;&#127480;


----------



## ashleyg

No test this morning. I think my new order of Wondfos are supposed to be in today. So I'll wait to use those then decide on a FRER


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, have a great time!!! LUCKY (said in true napoleon dynamite fashion)
Also I've seen/heard wonderful stories of bfps after the hsg , so fx'd!!!

Ash , hang in there, I can't wait to see your tests!!!!

Afm... having a particularly hard day with fears and such... no reason .. just a hard time believing all is well!!! Dh is being amazing though, I'm so in love with him!!!!! I'm trying to let the fears go and enjoy this beautiful day!!! Happy 4th everyone !!!!!!

Here are my babies , who I absolutely love!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-04 11.28.07.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Good morning lovelies :)
> 
> I have been super gaggy this am. Brushing my teeth got a bit iffy but I got it done. Yep, I'm definitely pregnant lol. I hope everyone has a nice 4th of July!
> 
> Have fun in Vegas 5stars! Have a few drinks for me ;)

I hear ya on the gaggyness... I feel terrible today. It's weird, I always feel great when I wake up, but about an hour into my day it hits me like a ton of bricks. I nibble on little things throughout the day, then by the end of the day I'm feeling a little better and start eating everything in sight because I'm so hungry. It's not been very fun! :wacko: I've yet to throw up thank goodness.. But I'm very good at NOT throwing up if that makes sense. I talk myself out of it :laugh2:. 


ashleyg said:


> No test this morning. I think my new order of Wondfos are supposed to be in today. So I'll wait to use those then decide on a FRER

Ah alright. FX for you! :flower:


pinkpassion said:


> 5stars, have a great time!!! LUCKY (said in true napoleon dynamite fashion)
> Also I've seen/heard wonderful stories of bfps after the hsg , so fx'd!!!
> 
> Ash , hang in there, I can't wait to see your tests!!!!
> 
> Afm... having a particularly hard day with fears and such... no reason .. just a hard time believing all is well!!! Dh is being amazing though, I'm so in love with him!!!!! I'm trying to let the fears go and enjoy this beautiful day!!! Happy 4th everyone !!!!!!
> 
> Here are my babies , who I absolutely love!!!!

Adorable!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: my lovely ladies....just dropping in to let you guys know that I made it to Vegas yesterday and it was crazy so that's why I'm just getting on line to update everyone....I left AF butt back on the east coast :happydance:....not only do I get to baby dance while on vacation but I'm 100% good for my test on Tuesday....you have to be completely off of ur cycle to get the test done so this is excellent news for us....not sure when I will get back on but hopefully I see more BFP when I do....to be continued
> Ashley I'm rooting for ya hun

Hope you have a great time. So glad it's all lining up for you, hopefully that means a bfp is right around the corner





ashleyg said:


> No test this morning. I think my new order of Wondfos are supposed to be in today. So I'll wait to use those then decide on a FRER

:thumbup: sounds like a plan




pinkpassion said:


> Afm... having a particularly hard day with fears and such... no reason .. just a hard time believing all is well!!! Dh is being amazing though, I'm so in love with him!!!!! I'm trying to let the fears go and enjoy this beautiful day!!! Happy 4th everyone !!!!!!

I have been fighting it too. Since I've come up with a routine that seems to allow me to have MS free days I started to freak myself out thinking that, since that was my only symptom, that maybe the routine isn't actually what made the difference but an MMC. So ready for Monday to hurry up.



Disneymom1129 said:


> I hear ya on the gaggyness... I feel terrible today. It's weird, I always feel great when I wake up, but about an hour into my day it hits me like a ton of bricks. I nibble on little things throughout the day, then by the end of the day I'm feeling a little better and start eating everything in sight because I'm so hungry. It's not been very fun! :wacko: I've yet to throw up thank goodness.. But I'm very good at NOT throwing up if that makes sense. I talk myself out of it :laugh2:.

lol I'm such the opposite. I am a pro puker as I normally feel better after throwing up. I got so used to it with being sick with my periods that I could literally puke for 10 minutes and then go sit down, and eat a full mean and be just fine. My family was so freaked out by it lol.


----------



## Gwen2012

5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: my lovely ladies....just dropping in to let you guys know that I made it to Vegas yesterday and it was crazy so that's why I'm just getting on line to update everyone....I left AF butt back on the east coast :happydance:....not only do I get to baby dance while on vacation but I'm 100% good for my test on Tuesday....you have to be completely off of ur cycle to get the test done so this is excellent news for us....not sure when I will get back on but hopefully I see more BFP when I do....to be continued
> Ashley I'm rooting for ya hun

Hey I made it to Vegas yesterday to....:happydance: have fun


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I am the same way. I won't have another scan till somewhere close to 13 weeks so I have a long time to wait. I am just so paranoid that something will be wrong. I try not to think that way, but some days are harder than others. I just can't wait to feel that little baby move. It's such a reassurance every time you feel a kick. I am so in love with this little baby already!!! Hoping everyone is having a great day! Can't wait to see more positives from all of our upcoming testers!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It sounds like everyone is going to be having such a fun day today. DH is working so it's just me and my moms dog (currently house sitting). 
Just had a crying fit because I'm so fat! Most of my clothes don't fit anymore and it's got me all worked up. I let myself eat whatever after the miscarriage. It didn't make me feel better and I gained about 12lbs from it! Now I'm too scared to do any real exercise or dieting because of this little one. Urgh why did I let myself get like this?!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

TheTiebreaker said:


> Pink I am the same way. I won't have another scan till somewhere close to 13 weeks so I have a long time to wait. I am just so paranoid that something will be wrong. I try not to think that way, but some days are harder than others. I just can't wait to feel that little baby move. It's such a reassurance every time you feel a kick. I am so in love with this little baby already!!! Hoping everyone is having a great day! Can't wait to see more positives from all of our upcoming testers!

That seems so far away! Hopefully the time will pass quickly for you. Next time you see your little one he/she will actually look like a baby instead of a little blob :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hopeful don't feel bad about how you look!!! Just think, pretty soon you are going to have an adorable baby bump! Have you gotten any maternity clothes yet? They are always so comfy so it makes me feel better than squeezing into my regular jeans. 
Yeah it is so far away. I really hope the time passes fast! Can't wait to see that sweet baby. I should get to see a cute little face, and even little fingers!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- no plans here. supposed to rain all day and with the threat level super high on base we will not be attending the fireworks this year. Instead we will probably start cleaning for our move out inspection

Just remember, you're not fat. Even if you let yourself gain after your mc, it is making for a nice cushy womb now for your little rainbow. plus early pregnancy there is a LOT of bloat. it'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

.hopeful.one. said:


> It sounds like everyone is going to be having such a fun day today. DH is working so it's just me and my moms dog (currently house sitting).
> Just had a crying fit because I'm so fat! Most of my clothes don't fit anymore and it's got me all worked up. I let myself eat whatever after the miscarriage. It didn't make me feel better and I gained about 12lbs from it! Now I'm too scared to do any real exercise or dieting because of this little one. Urgh why did I let myself get like this?!

I think you look really good in your picture. Don't beat yourself up, we all go through ups and downs with our weight. Just eat healthy during your pregnancy and take walks and you will be fine. 12lbs isn't much, stay positive! You will need new clothes soon anyways : )


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink...hang in there. I'm glad your DH is so good to you! That makes all the difference. I'm Sorry your feeling stressed, I would too...totally understandable.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You ladies really are the best. Thank you all so much :) I have a lot of summer maternity clothes that my mom got me last pregnancy but I feel weird in them when I don't have a baby bump yet. 

It's probably going to be raining here too flarmy. 40% chance right around fireworks time! Hopefully it holds off, I always feel bad when they have to cancel.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Gwen2012 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: my lovely ladies....just dropping in to let you guys know that I made it to Vegas yesterday and it was crazy so that's why I'm just getting on line to update everyone....I left AF butt back on the east coast :happydance:....not only do I get to baby dance while on vacation but I'm 100% good for my test on Tuesday....you have to be completely off of ur cycle to get the test done so this is excellent news for us....not sure when I will get back on but hopefully I see more BFP when I do....to be continued
> Ashley I'm rooting for ya hun
> 
> Hey I made it to Vegas yesterday to....:happydance: have funClick to expand...

Oh great....have fun hun:happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Enjoying the pool with drinks and kids... Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is wonderful happy 4th of July! ! 
The wedding was wonderful.rain and all..
Here are some pics ..
I'm having to upload 1 at a time

This is my sister and I right before we changed and went down the isle!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-04-15-13-58.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin u sexy little thang!


----------



## muffinbabes4

And my muffin babies and me at the hair salon being silly lmbo
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-04-15-19-29.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2015-07-04-15-19-58.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn lmbo!! That's my 'little sister ' her boob was right in my face, I'm like could you squat next time we take a pic!!! Ahahahah!!


But I felt the need for you guys to meet the family &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok so I hope everyone is good I have a little catching up to do.. I'm still in ky so visiting before I leave.. but will be back to normal in a few days ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Was ur sister getting married? Well ur cute and tiny!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Beautiful kids muffin!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u corn!! ;) yep my sister got married


----------



## ashleyg

I got the new Wondfos in and not even a line. So I know I'm out


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin you look great! Beautiful kids! Hope the wedding was great!

Ashley -- :cry: I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww ashley &#128543; , maybe your not out yet, you know not over till af shows up , keep your head up girl. 

I wonder why you get faint lines?? That's so weird?


----------



## ashleyg

Here is the Wondfo test I just took.
 



Attached Files:







wondfo.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!! I love the picture she is sooo cute!! &#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

I will test again in the morning but idk I feel like it was a chemical? Since I got the obvious positives but now I don't think there's anything.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm gonna see if I can tweek it ash

I couldn't see anything, I'm sorry ugh!!! Well its not over yet, we'll just assume those test are faulty, I love their opks but the hpt not so much now, this is ridiculous. .


----------



## ashleyg

Okay thank you muffin!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cute muffin

I'm sorry ash


----------



## ashleyg

So yeah I'm just going to wait for AF to show up. 

I won't be able to even TTC in July because of course, DH will be gone the week I will probably be ovulating. I don't even know when I'm supposed to get my period so it's just a waiting game right now. We will still try to DTD right after my period ends and up until he leaves but I know that nothing will come of it.

I'll probably take a little break from here in July because I'm really just frustrated and confused as to why everything we did this cycle didn't work. We didn't haven any issue conceiving our daughter so I don't understand.

Anyways hope you all have a great 4th of July : )


----------



## jessalex

Hey Ash - so sorry about the latest tests. I can understand how frustrated and confusing this whole thing must have been for you!!!! Argh, this process really is very stressful and all consuming. I am also on a break this month as DH is away, so bring on August!!
Try to relax, and enjoy time with your dd. It will happen for you!! :hugs:


----------



## jessalex

Muffin - great pics!! So awesome that your sister got married, bet it was fun! Also love the photo of your kids, they are adorable!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u jess!! It was wonderful &#9825;&#9825; and I figured it was time you guys meet the muffin babe's ;)


----------



## jessalex

So awesome to see you and your family x


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies....hope you all had a great day yesterday who celebrated 4th of July....

Ashley honey I really don't know what to say....praying that you get that line before :af: shows up :hugs: 

Muffin....glad you had a good time with family . Your family is beautiful and so r u. It's good to b able to put a face to the post sometimes..:flower:

5stars.....glad you made it safely...have yourself a ball girl :happydance: 

Pink honey......:hugs: :kiss:

Flarmy and Hopeful....hope you both are feeling OK

Corn....how are you doing?

Everyone have a great Sunday


----------



## Pato

AFM.....I'm still kinda in limbo regarding my DPO. I did a test this morning with a suresign because I just had the overwhelming urge to POAS :haha: ..... and of course it was a :bfn: ..... I bought a FRER last night but that's only gonna be used if by some miracle af is late :af: is due on Friday and tbh I don't hold much hope for this cycle, especially after seeing what I was sure would be :bfp: results for some of you not turn out that way.....yet.....I know I don't have a chance....on to next cycle and hopefully a LO. My birthday is this month and I was hoping for a birthday gift of my little sunshine but no worries... 
Have a great day lovelies....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- sending you lots of :dust: You so deserve a bfp, especially for your bday. I truly hope you get it.


----------



## onetubeleft

hi ladies, mind if i join? im back again. officially started my tww. i think im 1 or 2dpo. didnt really do much bding. well i suppose once is enough... fingers crossed how are you all? xx


----------



## Gwen2012

onetubeleft said:


> hi ladies, mind if i join? im back again. officially started my tww. i think im 1 or 2dpo. didnt really do much bding. well i suppose once is enough... fingers crossed how are you all? xx

Ash I am fx finger for you dear
Welcome onetubeleft...

Hi ladies. Hope all is well with everyone.. So haven't been on much have to get my daughter settled into Vegas she is 4yr old and will be here 2 Months. Here is a pick of my little ones
Well I am around 7dpo if I go by the Paine my temps is still way above cover line I hope stemming out I started temping a few days after the Big O.. I had a dip at what looked like 4dpo and o just went up so far from then..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi onetube!! 
I hope you get your sticky baby very soon &#9825; 

Pato..you know your not out yet girl you never know maybe that beast af will stay away, so around what dpo are you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pato you are still early girl! My heart aches for you! I am praying that you get your bfp this month! If anyone deserves it, it's you!!! FX for you!!!!! 

Welcome onetubeleft!!! FX for you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello Ladies. I haven't had a chance to post much, NY has been busy but I have been dutifully stalking when I had a few chances to catch up with my phone. 

Welcome to all the new fabulous ladies who are trying! Let's see what the next cycle brings, hopefully a whole load of BFPs.

All the pregnant ladies - hope you're feeling good and there's only enough morning sickness to make you worry less about the babies you're making.

FLArmy, good luck with the movers tomorrow! Hopefully they don't stress you out and get everything done right.

Ashley, I'm so sorry about the weirdness of your tests. I know we all swore by the BFPs. Don't get discouraged. You have a beautiful baby girl and it's only a matter of time until you're pregnant again. 

Pato and Gwen- keeping fingers crossed for you two! Start this months out righ with some good news for all of us!

AFM - AF starter this morning, only one day late. I am a lil disappointed but the good news is that my body is starting to function after all the time on bcp. Now fingers crossed for July 15 appointment and some luck this month.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh and all the pictures that you ladies poster are amazing!!! So good to see you and your babies!


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi onetube!!
> I hope you get your sticky baby very soon &#9825;
> 
> Pato..you know your not out yet girl you never know maybe that beast af will stay away, so around what dpo are you?

Well let's see....the earliest my calendar gave me was last Friday 26th so that would make me 9dpo. I did have a dip in Temps 36.1 that day and my Temps went up to my cover line next day 36.3 and kind of creeped up after that 36.4 Sunday and 36.5 Monday and Tuesday .....like a sloooow rise. My fertility app put O on the Saturday 27th when the temp went up to my cover line making me 8dpo. Thing is my EWCM was really early in my cycle from like CD9 to CD11 so that's why calendar dropped my O on CD12 when the dip occurred on the 26th. As i didn't have any EWCM since CD11. On Wednesday my Temps rose to 36.7 so the app had possible O dates for both Monday and Wednesday :dohh: Thursday it dipped to 36.6 which if going by Friday would b 6dpo and Saturday would b 5dpo. :shrug: and yesterday and today it's risen to 36.8 both days.

Long and short of it is the app decided to state my O date as Saturday although I'm inclined to go with Friday that's why it shows me as 8dpo today. So the longest would be 9dpo and the shortest would b 4dpo. In any case too early to test but with :af: due for Friday unless it comes early like last time or later bc of the confusing O date:shrug: I really don't know. What I do know is that I have a 25 day cycle.....and it's pretty consistent despite last month's 23 day one.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm having a very confusing cycle too Pato. We can wait out the confusing month together. Xx
I could have sworn ovulation was CD16 making me 7dpo today. However, my temperature says different and put ovulation at CD20, with today as 3dpo. I will bring hpt testing everyday from tomorrow as I could be 8dpo or just 4! I guess time till tell as my LP is 14 days. The TWW is here however I look at it I suppose, and I am closer to either a BFP or AF.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Gwen love the adorable pics of them babies, and the beautiful mommy to go with ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes pato then your def. Not out, that is confusing but your really early Reguardless .. if you are 9 dpo max .. then tomorrow could be faint, just stay positive and hopefully within the week you really could have your bfp!! Gl luv


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome onetubeleft :hi:

Gwen, your girls are so cute :). They look just like you!

GL Pato and all the other ladies testing this week. I hope the :witch: stays far far away!


----------



## Gwen2012

muffinbabes4 said:


> Gwen love the adorable pics of them babies, and the beautiful mommy to go with ;)

Thanks Muff. Trying for my boy now... Can't wait I will start testing on Tuesday I only had dip on 4dpo and my temp been going up since..
Thanks Disney


----------



## Pato

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm having a very confusing cycle too Pato. We can wait out the confusing month together. Xx
> I could have sworn ovulation was CD16 making me 7dpo today. However, my temperature says different and put ovulation at CD20, with today as 3dpo. I will bring hpt testing everyday from tomorrow as I could be 8dpo or just 4! I guess time till tell as my LP is 14 days. The TWW is here however I look at it I suppose, and I am closer to either a BFP or AF.

:thumbup:..it is so annoying u know. But like u said, we're in the TWW regardless. At least u know how long ur LP is, I'm not sure about mine, I think it's 12 days but it could be even 10 but it's definitely not 14. As u said it's either a bfp or af that awaits us:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Guys, I'm sorry to say this... but I'm signing off for awhile ... just too much playing on my mind and I think I'm making myself worse obsessing on the Web and here at bnb... I was looking for reassurance a few different places but honestly I'm not going to find the reassurance I need here, so... goodbye for now.. I wish you all well ...
I have another appointment the 14th of July so I may be back on after that, we'll see!!!! I'm sorry... goodbye my lovely ladies I'll miss you all!!!!!


----------



## jessalex

Pink!! We will miss you!! I sincerely hope that you are ok, I didn't realise you were feeling so stressed. All the best for your pregnancy, rest and relax and can't wait to see you back here soon xxxx Preferably with a fantastic bump pic like the one in your profile pic :flower::flower: Good luck


----------



## ashleyg

I am testing until AF shows up. But this is what showed up this morning on a FRER.

If she does end up coming I will probably see you ladies in August : )
 



Attached Files:







invert2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5









invert1.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jessalex

Welcome one tube left - I remember you from another post or earlier ones, great to have you back :)
Gwen - lovely photo of you and your beautiful daughters. Fingers crossed you get your blue bfp soon x
Pato and Teeny Weeny - hoping you get your bfp's this time round, despite the unpredictable cycles xx
Mrs mb - sorry AF got you!!! Next month :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry you are feeling so stressed Pink! We will really miss you! I understand needing a break! I will be thinking and praying for you!!! Hoping you come back soon!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley, fingers crossed that bfp shows up soon!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

onetubeleft said:


> hi ladies, mind if i join? im back again. officially started my tww. i think im 1 or 2dpo. didnt really do much bding. well i suppose once is enough... fingers crossed how are you all? xx

:flower: Welcome and :dust:





Gwen2012 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope all is well with everyone.. So haven't been on much have to get my daughter settled into Vegas she is 4yr old and will be here 2 Months. Here is a pick of my little ones
> Well I am around 7dpo if I go by the Paine my temps is still way above cover line I hope stemming out I started temping a few days after the Big O.. I had a dip at what looked like 4dpo and o just went up so far from then..

:dust:




Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy, good luck with the movers tomorrow! Hopefully they don't stress you out and get everything done right.
> 
> AFM - AF starter this morning, only one day late. I am a lil disappointed but the good news is that my body is starting to function after all the time on bcp. Now fingers crossed for July 15 appointment and some luck this month.

Thank you. Trying not to think about it because I barely slept Thursday night because I worried about it. Can't handle another sleepless night. 

I'm sorry Af got you but it is good that your body is getting back into a rhythm 





pinkpassion said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to say this... but I'm signing off for awhile ... just too much playing on my mind and I think I'm making myself worse obsessing on the Web and here at bnb... I was looking for reassurance a few different places but honestly I'm not going to find the reassurance I need here, so... goodbye for now.. I wish you all well ...
> I have another appointment the 14th of July so I may be back on after that, we'll see!!!! I'm sorry... goodbye my lovely ladies I'll miss you all!!!!!

:cry: I am sad to see you go but I understand. Sometimes reading here and the feb due date fb page causes me more stress and anxiety than it is worth. I truly hope everything continues to go well for you and we hear some amazing news from you in the near future. We'll always be here for you when you come back


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry to hear that pink but I completely understand where you are coming from. I'll be thinking of you and that little bean of yours. Take care hun :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I don't think I see anything ash... Still holding out hope for you though


----------



## Pato

Sorry u feel so stressed Pink and I'll miss u but I totally understand. Hope all goes well on the 14th. All the best to u and baby pink.


----------



## Pato

Ashley....I really don't see anything honey. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

I'm really said to see you go Pink but completely understand the reasons... It's hard to find the kind of support you are looking for without seeing the downside of what's happening around. Wishing you all and baby pink all the best.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Jessalex, thank you. I think this is best I could hope for. Healthy 29 day cycle after 13 years on birthcontrol and a surgery on my ovary is a lot to be thankful for. Not having AF and not being pregnant would've messed with my head... 

FLArmy, thank you and you're completely right. Hopefully cycles will stay regular. Moving is always stressful and being pregnant is twice as difficult. One more day and it will be behind you. I know you're also stressed about your mom. Keep that little bean happy in your belly, that's all you can do... 

Ashley, keeping fingers crossed for you. No AF so far is not a bad sign. It must be frustrating after conceiving your daughter quickly but sometimes things workout differently with #2...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink we will miss you!! Do what u need to girl, and we'll hopefully see you soon. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash, I see what your seeing, barely there, hopefully it darkens, FX &#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

onetubeleft said:


> hi ladies, mind if i join? im back again. officially started my tww. i think im 1 or 2dpo. didnt really do much bding. well i suppose once is enough... fingers crossed how are you all? xx

Hi! How's it going? Are you still working at your new job? Nice to see u again...I was wondering how u have been doing : )


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Guys, I'm sorry to say this... but I'm signing off for awhile ... just too much playing on my mind and I think I'm making myself worse obsessing on the Web and here at bnb... I was looking for reassurance a few different places but honestly I'm not going to find the reassurance I need here, so... goodbye for now.. I wish you all well ...
> I have another appointment the 14th of July so I may be back on after that, we'll see!!!! I'm sorry... goodbye my lovely ladies I'll miss you all!!!!!

I definitely understand. Hope to see you back soon :hugs:

Ashley-- not seeing anything on the FRER :nope: but it isn't over until the witch shows up :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy, thank you and you're completely right. Hopefully cycles will stay regular. Moving is always stressful and being pregnant is twice as difficult. One more day and it will be behind you. I know you're also stressed about your mom. Keep that little bean happy in your belly, that's all you can do...

Thank you but unfortunately I have three days of stress. Monday the movers come yes but then Tuesday we have to clean the enter house and do our move out inspection then drive 5 hours to the mid way point. Sleep over night then drive the remainder 6 hours home. I'm worried about the drive because we only have two drivers for two cars. If I'm in the car more than 30 minutes I get sick. . 5 hour drove after cleaning all day will be very hard. But Wednesday night when we get to my in laws house finally it will be worth it.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> Mrs. MB said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy, thank you and you're completely right. Hopefully cycles will stay regular. Moving is always stressful and being pregnant is twice as difficult. One more day and it will be behind you. I know you're also stressed about your mom. Keep that little bean happy in your belly, that's all you can do...
> 
> Thank you but unfortunately I have three days of stress. Monday the movers come yes but then Tuesday we have to clean the enter house and do our move out inspection then drive 5 hours to the mid way point. Sleep over night then drive the remainder 6 hours home. I'm worried about the drive because we only have two drivers for two cars. If I'm in the car more than 30 minutes I get sick. . 5 hour drove after cleaning all day will be very hard. But Wednesday night when we get to my in laws house finally it will be worth it.Click to expand...

Oh man that doesn't sound like fun! Hang in there, keep your eyes on the prize. It'll be so nice when everything's done and you're settled in.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning ladies. Hope everyone has a great week. I'll try to check in when I can, but it may be Wednesday night/Thursday morning before I get a chance.

Sending all our testers :dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck with the move today. Xx


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi corn. Yes I'm still there. How are you? You've also been in my thoughts x 

So... Ive just checked my ovulation chart and I was under the impression I was 2dpo
Just looked again (as my cycles have been a little irregular, almost as if the are shortening by 3days or so) and it is telling me that today is ovulation day. I suppose I better make sure I bd today and catch that egg!!! Xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck moving flarmy I'm praying you can drive without being sick!! &#9825;


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies, hope everyone is doing well today. Can't stay right now but just popping in to say...Have a great day to a group of wonderful ladies..:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi Onetube : ) I've been alright, up and down. Looks like our O's have lined up. Mine is probably today or yesterday. Maybe this is our month ; )


----------



## Gwen2012

Good day Ladies hope all is well. I leave Vegas today and my little one for 2 months:cry::cry:cry: I guess on the bright side I had what maybe my implation dip. What do you girls think. I am 8dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## onetubeleft

Oh I do hope so corn! Xx ive been having a few issues with tingling feet and numbness in my hands. So I need something to take my mind of the prospect that ive got ms or I'm diabetic. Not in the right frame of mind to think about that. Although it could be nothing.. X


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy-- hope the move goes well :flower:

Onetubeleft, Gwen & Pato-- :dust: :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know your busy flarmy but when u get the chance , will you please add me for July 10th.. I'm 6 dpo today. Thanks luv &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

How ya doin today ash?


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks for asking muffin. Still no AF and haven't tested today. Just kind of waiting. 

I made an appt with my OB just for a check up to make sure everything is okay


----------



## TheTiebreaker

When do you think you will test again, Ashley? Or are you just going to wait for AF to show or not show?


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh I don't know :( I have no signs of my period coming and no signs of a positive test. Everything I took yesterday was negative so Idk what the heck is going on. Unless AF is just irregular this month?

I think I'm just going to wait for something to happen lol


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Ugh I don't know :( I have no signs of my period coming and no signs of a positive test. Everything I took yesterday was negative so Idk what the heck is going on. Unless AF is just irregular this month?
> 
> I think I'm just going to wait for something to happen lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Fx for you Ashley & muffin! I need some more march buddies :) 

I'll be taking my 2nd digi tomorrow at 5w1d. Really hoping I'll see that 3+ it's really annoying that my symptoms kind of come and go. I wish they'd be more stable.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Gwen, that sounds frustrating. Being away from your babies so long must be hard! Fingers crossed you get a BFP!

Ashley, hope AF doesn't get you. Really good idea to schedule an appointment. Just to put your mind at ease that all is well.

FLArmy, hope the trip will be as nausea-less as possible. Can't wait for updates.

All the ladies gearing up to test - best of luck. Let's celebrate some BFPs and give hopeful one bump buddies!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sorry I left yesterday, I ended up going to the dr today and she was so understanding of my fears... unfortunately my worst fears have come true, baby stopped growing 3 days ago the day I felt in my gut something bad happened and there 8s no longer a heartbeat... I can't ... I don't know what to do... I just can't be on hwre... I'm so heartbroken and devastated .. buy ladies


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> I'm sorry I left yesterday, I ended up going to the dr today and she was so understanding of my fears... unfortunately my worst fears have come true, baby stopped growing 3 days ago the day I felt in my gut something bad happened and there 8s no longer a heartbeat... I can't ... I don't know what to do... I just can't be on hwre... I'm so heartbroken and devastated .. buy ladies

OMG Pink:cry::cry:I'm so terribly sorry :cry::cry:...gutted....I'm so sorry u have to go through this again


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> I'm sorry I left yesterday, I ended up going to the dr today and she was so understanding of my fears... unfortunately my worst fears have come true, baby stopped growing 3 days ago the day I felt in my gut something bad happened and there 8s no longer a heartbeat... I can't ... I don't know what to do... I just can't be on hwre... I'm so heartbroken and devastated .. buy ladies

Oh Pink I am so very sorry for your loss :cry:. I wish I knew what to say... Just know that we are here for you if you feel like you need to vent somewhere... I so wish I could hug you right now! :hugs: :hugs: Stay strong...


----------



## ashleyg

Oh my gosh pink I am so so sorry. I don't know what to say


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Pink, I am so so so sorry. I am in tears for you! I wish there was something that we could do or say that would help. I don't understand why that happens, and it is not fair. Know we are here for you. I will be praying for you, sweetie. Hugs.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink, I am so sorry. So devastating and heartbreaking... There's nothing to say that can make your world better right now. You're in my thoughts and my heart. Here for you if you decide to come back to vent. Wish I could give you a shoulder. So sorry.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I am so, so sad to hear that, Pink. I hope you'll reach out if you think it might help at all. I'll miss you. Big hugs.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh pink I'm so very sorry hun. Nobody deserves to go through that. I wish there was something I could do :( :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I am SO sorry Pink :cry:

Muffin- I promise I'll add you as soon as I get more than 30 seconds...


AFM:
Able to do a very quick update


things with movers went fairly good. they cut it close on time and barely finished in time for DH to go to the Dr with me


We had a wiggly baby today, say it dancing around almost. Saw the heart flutter and saw the pulse in the umbilical cord. Got some pretty good pics for our family reveal next week

I let out a nervous chuckle when the Dr said "still just one"
 



Attached Files:







9+4.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink words can not express how sad I am to hear this. My heart dropped....completely devastating. I'm so so sorry you have to go through this...please get in touch if you need someone to talk too.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Oh no Pink, im just getting back today and to read this is just heart breaking.....I wish I could just give you a HUGE hug and tell you everything is going to be ok....Wrds can't express what im feeling about your situation....I want you to know that we are here for you and we will be waiting for you whenever you decide to return...take ur time hun and heal...we love you and we are here for you :cry::hug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:cry: I hate having to add another angel to the first page


----------



## pinkpassion

I honestly wasn't going to come back on but we just started the induction process so it's going to be a long wait... The world is so cruel sometimes, but I know God is in control and for some reason this baby was way too good for this earth.. I have cried so hard today my eyes started bleeding.. I have never in my life had that happen.. they are so swollen.. I'm going to keep updating my journal because I know how upsetting it can get to read this for those of you with precious babies in your bellies.. I don't want to cause anyone any stress.. The words you ladies have wrote literally have me weeping... I don't "know" you ladies but you are apart of my life and story in a way no one else is!! And for that I am eternally grateful!!! 
I know that me and dh will be ok, he left work as soon as I told him (without telling me) and met me at my door as soon as I pulled into the garage.. He is my (other) rock (next to God) and I am so grateful for him.. I will not let this loss destroy us.. 
We chose to induce tonight because my new AMAZING dr, who I truly believe God led me to during this pregnancy, specializes in recurrent pregnancy loss and high risk pregnancy.. She discussed with me sending off our baby for genetic testing. We will also find out the gender and name our precious gem!! She will also be doing a complete work up on me that will take 8-12 weeks to get the complete results on.. She was amazing today and she and her two partners are very open christians and they came in and prayed over me today, that really meant a lot and I can honestly tell you that they were the most sincere and heartbroken I've ever seen a dr.. My last dr (with my last losses) acted like it was no big deal "oh well" sort of thing.. 
My dr also told me today that the records she got from my old obgyn really ticked her off.. she said they should have worked me up after my 2nd, and ESPECIALLY after my 3rd loss and this *may* have been prevented.. She also said my dr didn't send off our last baby for genetic testing even though my old dr told me she did and it was all normal.. what was sent off was a pathology report on my uterine cells from the scrape she did AFTER the d&c was performed.. and that is what came back as normal.. Which was pretty upsetting but my new dr has been a God send, in the best possible way in this situation..
I know this is a long post and I'm sorry and I'll start updating my journal (see my signature) and keep yall updated!! We will be able to start ttc again once all tests come back so possibly 3-4 months from now, which feels like way too long.. but I'll focus on some house renovations and stuff...
Right now My heart is broken .. I'm utterly devastated and still a bit in shock that this happened AGAIN!!! I love my baby so much and I'm so sad that he isn't here with me anymore!! DH and I have picked out a name of each gender for when we find out!! 
Ladies I love yall and yall have been amazing.. your comments and private messages have seriously boosted my spirits and I know have already helped me tremendously!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink, please do not feel you have to leave because of what happened. We all love you and would love for you to pop in whenever you're up to it. 

I am glad you have such a wonderful doctor that is going to get to the bottom of this. I know your rainbow baby is out there waiting for you. 

:hugs: I wish there was more I could say or do.


----------



## pinkpassion

I know flarmy, I will be here too, just update the personal stuff in my journal with all the details!! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I will be there anxiously awaiting that next bfp for you and following you through the journey. 

You are much stronger than I.


----------



## ashleyg

Love you girly <3 I'm so glad that you found such an amazing doctor.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> :hugs: I am SO sorry Pink :cry:
> 
> Muffin- I promise I'll add you as soon as I get more than 30 seconds...
> 
> 
> AFM:
> Able to do a very quick update
> 
> 
> things with movers went fairly good. they cut it close on time and barely finished in time for DH to go to the Dr with me
> 
> 
> We had a wiggly baby today, say it dancing around almost. Saw the heart flutter and saw the pulse in the umbilical cord. Got some pretty good pics for our family reveal next week
> 
> I let out a nervous chuckle when the Dr said "still just one"

What a lovely scan FLArmy! Looks like a little gummy bear. So glad everything looks good and you were able to get great pix for the announcement. Please let us know how that goes!


pinkpassion said:


> I honestly wasn't going to come back on but we just started the induction process so it's going to be a long wait... The world is so cruel sometimes, but I know God is in control and for some reason this baby was way too good for this earth.. I have cried so hard today my eyes started bleeding.. I have never in my life had that happen.. they are so swollen.. I'm going to keep updating my journal because I know how upsetting it can get to read this for those of you with precious babies in your bellies.. I don't want to cause anyone any stress.. The words you ladies have wrote literally have me weeping... I don't "know" you ladies but you are apart of my life and story in a way no one else is!! And for that I am eternally grateful!!!
> I know that me and dh will be ok, he left work as soon as I told him (without telling me) and met me at my door as soon as I pulled into the garage.. He is my (other) rock (next to God) and I am so grateful for him.. I will not let this loss destroy us..
> We chose to induce tonight because my new AMAZING dr, who I truly believe God led me to during this pregnancy, specializes in recurrent pregnancy loss and high risk pregnancy.. She discussed with me sending off our baby for genetic testing. We will also find out the gender and name our precious gem!! She will also be doing a complete work up on me that will take 8-12 weeks to get the complete results on.. She was amazing today and she and her two partners are very open christians and they came in and prayed over me today, that really meant a lot and I can honestly tell you that they were the most sincere and heartbroken I've ever seen a dr.. My last dr (with my last losses) acted like it was no big deal "oh well" sort of thing..
> My dr also told me today that the records she got from my old obgyn really ticked her off.. she said they should have worked me up after my 2nd, and ESPECIALLY after my 3rd loss and this *may* have been prevented.. She also said my dr didn't send off our last baby for genetic testing even though my old dr told me she did and it was all normal.. what was sent off was a pathology report on my uterine cells from the scrape she did AFTER the d&c was performed.. and that is what came back as normal.. Which was pretty upsetting but my new dr has been a God send, in the best possible way in this situation..
> I know this is a long post and I'm sorry and I'll start updating my journal (see my signature) and keep yall updated!! We will be able to start ttc again once all tests come back so possibly 3-4 months from now, which feels like way too long.. but I'll focus on some house renovations and stuff...
> Right now My heart is broken .. I'm utterly devastated and still a bit in shock that this happened AGAIN!!! I love my baby so much and I'm so sad that he isn't here with me anymore!! DH and I have picked out a name of each gender for when we find out!!
> Ladies I love yall and yall have been amazing.. your comments and private messages have seriously boosted my spirits and I know have already helped me tremendously!!

I am happy to hear that you've got such a great doctor, and glad that you will at least be able to have some closure with this one. I am praying for you during this difficult time :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww pink I have a heartache for u I am so sorry this happened , I feel helpless for you as all of us are I just wanna hug u , love u girl we r here for , this is so awful. :'(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy what a perfect scan, I'm so happy for u, and I'm glad u seen little bean wiggling around hehehe!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## jessalex

Pink - I am so sorry for what you are going through! I honestly do not know how I would cope with something like that, especially when you have been through it all previously. Your faith sounds like it has really helped you through such a difficult time. Also, it sounds like you have found a very supportive and understanding doctor, both from a medical and spiritual point of view. You will be in my thoughts. If you feel up to it, pop in and say hi when you can.:hugs:


----------



## jessalex

Flarmy - That pic is so cute, and I am so happy that everything with you and baby is going so well (apart from the move and ms!!) Baby flarmy looks very happy in there :happydance:


----------



## Gwen2012

Mrs. MB said:


> Gwen, that sounds frustrating. Being away from your babies so long must be hard! Fingers crossed you get a BFP!
> 
> Ashley, hope AF doesn't get you. Really good idea to schedule an appointment. Just to put your mind at ease that all is well.
> 
> FLArmy, hope the trip will be as nausea-less as possible. Can't wait for updates.
> 
> All the ladies gearing up to test - best of luck. Let's celebrate some BFPs and give hopeful one bump buddies!!!



I think I may count myself out I am 9dpo and I had a dip yesterday and then another one today. I have some feeling in my abdomen right now it's still above my coverline. 2ww sucks so much::cry: bfn today 9dpo. I guess I shouldn't be surprised seeming how I had to be 1 day later on my other 2 pregnancies to get a bfp.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I woke up this morning to the sound of my moms dog drinking from the toilet. I went to get her to stop and put the lid down only to learn that DHs pee was still in there! I'm so mad at him! I'm hoping it's not a sign of what the day is going to be like.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful- let's hope not.. that's so gross I'd kill the dog lmbo ewwwww!!! 

Yall have a great day today!! 

Hope your doing good on the move flarmy 

Ashley update us 

Pink I've been praying for you love &#9825;

Gwen. .maybe your not out fingers crossed your still early, and I agree the tww is sooo annoying


----------



## FLArmyWife

:/ woke up to the emails from three different admins of the feb due date group I'm part odd on fb asking why my ultrasound pic had a date from 97 and saying I have to verify myself/my pregnancy now. 
I'm sorry my ob had a crappy machine that they can't edit stuff on but how the hell do I verify myself/pregnancy


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning my lovely ladies....just came on quickly to update you guys....this morning im headed to do my HSG scan n praying that all is well....I should ovulate anywhere from Thursday -Tuesday....I will let you all know the results when I'm done! Take care loves!!!

Still thinking about you my dear Pink :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is ridiculous Flarmy! What are you going to email back? I wouldn't have even noticed your ultrasound date. 

Good luck 5stars!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Gwen-- :dust: 

Hopeful-- ugh that's the worst! My daughter sometimes (well most of the time) leaves pee in the toilet and my dog will drink from it with it in there. So gross!

FLArmy-- that's ridiculous! Not sure how you are supposed to prove that when it's the machines fault for not having the date programmed. :wacko:

5stars-- best of luck at your HSG scan today :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Update; nothing happening over here. Sooo yeah. Just waiting for something to happen so I can get on with this cycle


----------



## Pato

TheTiebreaker said:


> That is ridiculous Flarmy! What are you going to email back? I wouldn't have even noticed your ultrasound date.
> 
> !

It had a date :shock:....I sure as heck didn't notice it, all I saw was that beautiful little bean:dohh:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's crazy flarmy! I'm sorry. Idk how you would even prove it anyway. 

Good luck 5stars!

I hope something happens soon Ashley! Waiting is the worst. 

Afm I took my second digi today and got 3+! It's very reassuring because I haven't had many symptoms. Now I need to call the doctor and set up my first appointment. They will see me as early as 7 weeks but I think I want to wait a bit longer this time... Is that crazy? Last time we had a great scan at 7w and then at 11w4d found out baby stopped growing at 7w2d. I would kind of like to see that everything is fine closer to 8 weeks.


----------



## Pato

Good afternoon lovelies....

Pink honey....I'm very glad to see you have a great Dr. who is caring and attentive. I truly hope you get some answers soon...I know it's not easy what you are going through and we are all here for you....always :hugs: Love u....

Flarmy....beautiful.....:flower:

Gwen....hang in there girl u r not out yet

Ashley.... I know the waiting is frustrating :hugs: but hang in there

5Stars....GL on you Hsg scan :flower:

Corn and Muffin .....lol (sorry but I like putting u two together as I see "cornmuffin" with :coffee:)...., anyhoooo, I hope u two are fine.

Teeny how are you today, and Mrs MB as well?

Oh I almost forgot again...:hi: and welcome onetubeleft :hi:

Have a great day lovelies.....:kiss:


----------



## Pato

AFM: I'm 8, 10 or 11 DPO today......in any case I'm feeling pretty crappy...crampy, sore bbs, slightly nauseated....feels like what I imagine PMS would be like but I don't get PMS so I wouldn't know. All I ever get is a massive headache the evening before AF. Not sure of a lot of things. Last month my cycle was only 23 days, I had a 10 day LP. I still had high temps this morning but of course that could suddenly drop tomorrow. If that's the case then I'm due AF tomorrow, according to my app. My calendar has me due AF on Thursday and as my 'normal' cycle length is 25 days, I'm CD 23 today, I'm thinking it's due by Friday..:dohh:...
This cycle has been so very confusing for me that I don't really know what to expect from it:shrug:....anyway....I'm rooting for all you ladies left to test this month that u gals will bring in some more March babies :happydance::happydance: :dust: to all...


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Update; nothing happening over here. Sooo yeah. Just waiting for something to happen so I can get on with this cycle

:af: :af:


.hopeful.one. said:


> That's crazy flarmy! I'm sorry. Idk how you would even prove it anyway.
> 
> Good luck 5stars!
> 
> I hope something happens soon Ashley! Waiting is the worst.
> 
> Afm I took my second digi today and got 3+! It's very reassuring because I haven't had many symptoms. Now I need to call the doctor and set up my first appointment. They will see me as early as 7 weeks but I think I want to wait a bit longer this time... Is that crazy? Last time we had a great scan at 7w and then at 11w4d found out baby stopped growing at 7w2d. I would kind of like to see that everything is fine closer to 8 weeks.

Yay for the 3+! I don't blame you at all. My scan is on Friday and I will be 8w1d and even that is a little early for my liking. I've mc'd at 9 weeks before so I know how you feel with wanting it to be after that time. 


So glad to be feeling a bit better today as far as nausea. Usually I can't stomach anything until much later in the day when I am basically starving, but today I am able to eat. I'm on Prilosec for acid already as well. My tummy basically hates me. 

FLArmy, before I forget, I had a couple pregnancy dreams last night. One of them was that you posted a scan of a girl! Sooo hey I have a 50/50 chance of being right, right? :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

So idk what it means if I don't get my period and I'm still getting negative tests? Good thing I made an appt with my OB for next wednesday. I'm thinking it was a chemical :/ This is my 2nd chemical pregnancy since May. 

Also...I'm in a TTC group on FB and one of the girls there said that my prolactin levels still might be high from breastfeeding my daughter? AND that I might not have enough progesterone so that's why I keep getting the chemicals. 
But I stopped when she was around 4ish months and got my first pp period in January. Those hormones can't stay in you THAT long after you've stopped BFing, can they?

But I am going to ask my doctor about it anyways and hopefully I can get a blood draw to check that everything is okay


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies just wanted to update as promised....I went to do my HSG and something is blocking the dye to even reach the tubes....he kept saying he couldn't see my tubes b/c something is in the way...the dye wouldn't even get through....Im so hurt and in disbelief right now...We are also looking for another dr b/c he was late rude and didn't really explain everything....the tech in the room with us agreed and gave us her Dr whenever he left out the room....my heart is broken right now and I just wanna lay down and rest right now....Will check back in later...sorry no testing for me this month :cry: :cry::cry:...good luck ladies waiting to test!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> AFM: I'm 8, 10 or 11 DPO today......in any case I'm feeling pretty crappy...crampy, sore bbs, slightly nauseated....feels like what I imagine PMS would be like but I don't get PMS so I wouldn't know. All I ever get is a massive headache the evening before AF. Not sure of a lot of things. Last month my cycle was only 23 days, I had a 10 day LP. I still had high temps this morning but of course that could suddenly drop tomorrow. If that's the case then I'm due AF tomorrow, according to my app. My calendar has me due AF on Thursday and as my 'normal' cycle length is 25 days, I'm CD 23 today, I'm thinking it's due by Friday..:dohh:...
> This cycle has been so very confusing for me that I don't really know what to expect from it:shrug:....anyway....I'm rooting for all you ladies left to test this month that u gals will bring in some more March babies :happydance::happydance: :dust: to all...

Hope all these symptoms lead to a bfp! :dust: 


ashleyg said:


> So idk what it means if I don't get my period and I'm still getting negative tests? Good thing I made an appt with my OB for next wednesday. I'm thinking it was a chemical :/ This is my 2nd chemical pregnancy since May.
> 
> Also...I'm in a TTC group on FB and one of the girls there said that my prolactin levels still might be high from breastfeeding my daughter? AND that I might not have enough progesterone so that's why I keep getting the chemicals.
> But I stopped when she was around 4ish months and got my first pp period in January. Those hormones can't stay in you THAT long after you've stopped BFing, can they?
> 
> But I am going to ask my doctor about it anyways and hopefully I can get a blood draw to check that everything is okay

Hmm thats a tough one. I'm not familar with any of that so I hope that your OB is able to give you some answers :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to update as promised....I went to do my HSG and something is blocking the dye to even reach the tubes....he kept saying he couldn't see my tubes b/c something is in the way...the dye wouldn't even get through....Im so hurt and in disbelief right now...We are also looking for another dr b/c he was late rude and didn't really explain everything....the tech in the room with us agreed and gave us her Dr whenever he left out the room....my heart is broken right now and I just wanna lay down and rest right now....Will check back in later...sorry no testing for me this month :cry: :cry::cry:...good luck ladies waiting to test!

Sorry to hear that you got some bad news :(. And that is super rude of the doctor to not only be late, but to act so inconsiderate towards you during such an emotional time. That really grinds my gears! I hope you will get more answers with the new dr. Get some rest and take it easy hun, you will get your rainbow soon :hugs:.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I've had af back ever since lo was 7 months. . , I'm still nursing her a tiny bit and she was 1 in march..i blame hormones too because we haven't been careful at all obviously lol and I'm not pregnant yet


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks for asking Pato. Just hanging around curious as to what is going on with my body! FF has me at 5dpo but I'm not so sure. My chart is all wacky and impossible to decifer. I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle as I think the Clomid has put it even more out of sorts than usual! Not too long to wait now I suppose. Xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars I'm so sorry about the rude dr. That's why I use my midwives I love them they are more hands on and still have degrees everything isn't set in stone like it is with most dr.s....mine are arnp. + they have other degrees and certifications 

Anyway keep your head up, no tears, you'll get your lo soon &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato!!! Ahahahahah! !! I cracked up... yes love it... cornmuffin !! Lmbo


----------



## jessalex

5stars - I cannot believe how rude and inconsiderate that doctor was to you!! So sorry to hear that not only was he an asshole but you also didn't get good news. Hope you are ok, here for you xx :hugs:

Ashley - I had a similar situation a few years ago......didn't get a positive test until I was two weeks late!! Hadn't had any bleeding, so went and got bloods. My hcg levels were going up super slowly, so had to get checked for an ectopic (luckily this wasn't the case) and I ended up miscarrying at 7 weeks 4 days. Really hoping this is not the case for you, but just wanted to tell you what happened in my situation, I always like to have as much information as possible to be ready for whatever happens. Definitely a good idea to get bloods done. Or maybe your facebook friend is right and it's hormones?? idk :shrug: But really hoping you get good news!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink, so happy to hear that your Doc understands you and is doing what needs to be done to help you. You are so incredibly determined. I'm so humbled by your strength. Always here for you in any way that can possibly help. 

Ashley, I know that after my best friend had her son she had problems with prolactin. Her Doc ran a hormonal panel and it was all over the place. They put her on a medication that regulated production and she was doing a lot better. She didn't breast feed her son at all because of problems with her milk. Hopefully your Doc can do the tests and get you situated. 

Pato, thank you for asking. I'm doing good. Back from my vacation - first day at work. Day 3 of AF, should be ovulating on the 16th according to my app. We'll see what happens this month... 

5Stars, ouch... your Doc sounds very unreasonable. One of my OBs in the past told me that "women sometimes hurt" and didn't even pay attention to the fact that I was having serious intermittent pains. I ended up having an emergency surgery several months later because she wasn't concerned enough to give me an ultrasound... I was also misdiagnosed for four years with another issue and was treated for a wrong problem... Go find a new one and don't even look back...


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - the baby looks fantastic and I'm so sorry they're questioning your ultrasound pic. Come one people, who would post fake pics? If you're determined to show them that it's real I would maybe take a picture with your screen name on a piece of paper and the ultrasound? That's just disheartening...


----------



## pinkpassion

Just checking in, I passed the baby this morning .. he/she was just that, a tiny little baby, definitely able to see the details of it!! I'm doing ok now, passed 8 baseball sized clots after which was scary but it's all settled down now.. I'll let you all know what the results say but they won't be in for about 4 weeks.. we will also find out gender and decide on a name!! Thank you all for the support ... it really means a lot and you all have been amazing!!! I'll pop in and out and check on everyone as I can!!! 

5stars, I'm so sorry.. definitely find a good dr, I can not advocate that enough especially since finding such an amazing one.. I feel I've cheated myself out of a good dr/patient relationship for not going to her sooner and I could have potentially saved this baby if I had!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - oh honey, that must've been so difficult. I'm glad that you were able to pass it without complications. I hope that at least physically your body will recover quickly. You're in my thoughts and I truly hope that all the tests are going to give you an answer and lay the path for a happy healthy baby pink #2. XO honey. Check in when you can and keep us updated.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies I am hoping that something will happen. Either a positive test or my period. But no sign of anything at the moment. No cramps or backache or spotting. UGH. I was actually wondering if I might be pregnant but the HCG is rising really slowly? AF should have been here on Sunday OR I should have already gotten a positive test. So Idk what the heck is wrong with me. Ahhh! I am def going to ask my dr. though about all the hormone stuff. Maybe something is out of whack?

But I have been super tired and emotional like all day long today.

I've been crying over everything. I talked to my uncle on the phone earlier and he told me that I sounded like my mom and that it was good to hear her voice through me and I started bawling as soon as he hung up :cry: 
This never happens with AF.

I also got into a fight with my dad about his stupid f&%$#@& girlfriend who I can't stand. As soon as he left I started crying. 

Sorry for the random post but needed to just type everything out!


----------



## ashleyg

Pink, I am so sorry you're going through this <3 I hope it all goes quickly for you and you and your sweet husband can start trying again! You're a tough cookie!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You are so strong pink! I'm glad that you have so much support from your husband. Just take things day by day and give yourself time to heal both physically and mentally. When the time comes I hope your doctor takes the time to work with you so you can figure everything out. Prayers for you and your sweet little angel above.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Just checking in, I passed the baby this morning .. he/she was just that, a tiny little baby, definitely able to see the details of it!! I'm doing ok now, passed 8 baseball sized clots after which was scary but it's all settled down now.. I'll let you all know what the results say but they won't be in for about 4 weeks.. we will also find out gender and decide on a name!! Thank you all for the support ... it really means a lot and you all have been amazing!!! I'll pop in and out and check on everyone as I can!!!
> 
> 5stars, I'm so sorry.. definitely find a good dr, I can not advocate that enough especially since finding such an amazing one.. I feel I've cheated myself out of a good dr/patient relationship for not going to her sooner and I could have potentially saved this baby if I had!!!

So sorry you have to go through this :sad2: :hugs:. I admire your courage and positivity so much! Thanks for keeping us updated. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - oh, I'm sorry, the not knowing is so frustrating... everything puts you on the edge... Anxiety is nobody's friend... 

Disney - how are you feeling?


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, I'm so sorry hun!!! Not knowing is the worst , I hope you get answers quickly and know I'm routing for you!!!!

Thank you all!!! I'm trying so hard to be strong and look at the positive!!! I hope to get my bfp again in the next 4 months (after tests of course) and grow a healthy happy baby!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink I can't imagine &#128543; xxxx &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - oh, I'm sorry, the not knowing is so frustrating... everything puts you on the edge... Anxiety is nobody's friend...
> 
> Disney - how are you feeling?

I'm feeling better today :). Still nauseous but not as bad. I've got an appointment in the morning with the genetics department to do a consultation on what they should be testing for, for my NT scan at 11 weeks. They recommended I do these tests since I have a first cousin with Down's syndrome. I went through them as well with my daughter. 

Thank you for asking :flower:. How are you doing?


pinkpassion said:


> Ashley, I'm so sorry hun!!! Not knowing is the worst , I hope you get answers quickly and know I'm routing for you!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!! I'm trying so hard to be strong and look at the positive!!! I hope to get my bfp again in the next 4 months (after tests of course) and grow a healthy happy baby!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes pink.. happy healthy!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

I had awful dreams last night.... I think it's starting to sink in, I'm not sure it has fully hit me!!!


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies.....truly praying that everyone is doing well...

Pink honey.....I'm praying for your comfort and peace of mind and that you find the answers u need so baby Pink will be perfect next round...:hugs: :hugs:

Disney.... glad u r feeling better.....:flower:

Ashley.....what's happening today? I hope something does one way or other for you honey...:hugs:

Teeny, Mrs MB, 5Stars, Muffin, Corn, Gwen, Flarmy and everybody....love ya'all...blessed day to everyone...


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> I had awful dreams last night.... I think it's starting to sink in, I'm not sure it has fully hit me!!!

Oh dear...::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:....I know how those go, I still have them....that sinking feeling is awful, then the anxiety hits....I'm praying for you bc I know how awful it feels and I hate that anyone has to go through that....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm still hanging in. No sign of AF as yet, App had me due for her visit today but my temp went up .1 this morning to 36.8 so don't expect her today.
I'm feeling weird. I thought I had a headache this morning but I'm not sure...it's not like painful just ....lurking in the background. I'm feeling really light headed, sightly dizzy. My body has been fighting of some sniffling that's trying to take hold, but I don't get colds nor flu, haven't had a cold in yrs and I've never had the flu. I'm having my morning :coffee: but somehow I don't seem to like it today, it's making me a little nauseated and I feel as if I'm going to bring up my breakfast. My bbs are still slightly sore as well.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Pato said:


> AFM....I'm still hanging in. No sign of AF as yet, App had me due for her visit today but my temp went up .1 this morning to 36.8 so don't expect her today.
> I'm feeling weird. I thought I had a headache this morning but I'm not sure...it's not like painful just ....lurking in the background. I'm feeling really light headed, sightly dizzy. My body has been fighting of some sniffling that's trying to take hold, but I don't get colds nor flu, haven't had a cold in yrs and I've never had the flu. I'm having my morning :coffee: but somehow I don't seem to like it today, it's making me a little nauseated and I feel as if I'm going to bring up my breakfast. My bbs are still slightly sore as well.

:test::test:
That screams test to me honey! I would love to feel those things. Good luck for whenever you feel ready to test. Xx

Pink... May I send my condolences for your loss. I pray that you stay strong and remain hopeful. I remember the anxiety well from my loss, and to be honest I think I am still suffering slightly 3 months on. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

AFM, 6dpo. I have the most awful pain down low in my pubic region. Right on the bone if that makes sense? :shrug: It almost doesn't feel like it's inside, very confusing. 

I hope I find all you other ladies well. Xx


----------



## Pato

Teeny Weeny said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> AFM....I'm still hanging in. No sign of AF as yet, App had me due for her visit today but my temp went up .1 this morning to 36.8 so don't expect her today.
> I'm feeling weird. I thought I had a headache this morning but I'm not sure...it's not like painful just ....lurking in the background. I'm feeling really light headed, sightly dizzy. My body has been fighting of some sniffling that's trying to take hold, but I don't get colds nor flu, haven't had a cold in yrs and I've never had the flu. I'm having my morning :coffee: but somehow I don't seem to like it today, it's making me a little nauseated and I feel as if I'm going to bring up my breakfast. My bbs are still slightly sore as well.
> 
> :test::test:
> That screams test to me honey! I would love to feel those things. Good luck for whenever you feel ready to test. XxClick to expand...

LOL i found this funny.....my Boo said pretty much the same thing to me this morning...but....for the past two or three cycles I've been feeling similar at times and AF has always showed up, both late and early so I'm gonna err on the side of caution and save my expensive FRER until after all possible AF due dates have passed:winkwink:

It would be very interesting if the one month I'm confused about my O etc and feeling that I don't have a chance turns out to be the month I get a :bfp:.... O the irony


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Patio that sounds so promising! Fx this is it :) 

Anything going on today Ashley? Anxiously awaiting answers to your crazy cycle. 

How's everyone else today!? 

Wednesdays & Thursdays are the best for me. Hubby is off so I'm always in a good mood :) taking our 5w photo today!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato I love the "CornMuffin" combo funny! Muffins my little partner in crime ; )


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I so sorry girly :( hugs. 

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. Still nothing going on here! I swore that AF was going to come last night or this morning because of my backache but it went away today and no AF! 
I've been getting a lot more headaches too so is what's going on


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Pink I so sorry girly :( hugs.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me ladies. Still nothing going on here! I swore that AF was going to come last night or this morning because of my backache but it went away today and no AF!
> I've been getting a lot more headaches too so is what's going on

Did you :test: today?


----------



## Gwen2012

Pink I am sorry for your loss. Hope you feel better soon. My heart goes out to you and your husband. And your angel baby


----------



## Gwen2012

Good morning Ladies I have been so tired these last few days.. Meaning I am sleeping until 12noon wake up to take my temps and back to sleep I go. Well I had a 2day dip in temp 8-9dpo and today 10dpo it went back up. I took a test of course it was negative. My back hurts and boobs little sore and really tired. I haven't ate much neither like maybe 1 meal a day and I do t drink that much but findings myself in the bathroom a lot these days..

Hope everyone is ok I have to now get ready for work.. Chat with you ladies later..


----------



## ashleyg

Disney I did and it was negative. So....just kind of sitting around and waiting lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Gwen2012 said:


> Good morning Ladies I have been so tired these last few days.. Meaning I am sleeping until 12noon wake up to take my temps and back to sleep I go. Well I had a 2day dip in temp 8-9dpo and today 10dpo it went back up. I took a test of course it was negative. My back hurts and boobs little sore and really tired. I haven't ate much neither like maybe 1 meal a day and I do t drink that much but findings myself in the bathroom a lot these days..
> 
> Hope everyone is ok I have to now get ready for work.. Chat with you ladies later..

:dust:


ashleyg said:


> Disney I did and it was negative. So....just kind of sitting around and waiting lol

Bummer :(. Well hopefully something happens for you soon! :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

I am around 14dpo I think? I lost count. I am probably out right?


----------



## Gwen2012

ashleyg said:


> I am around 14dpo I think? I lost count. I am probably out right?

No your still in until she comes. My 2 pregnancies I had to wait until I was 1 day late to get my positive. Baby dust fx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies! It's Wednesday, I woke up barely functional this morning. I think this whole travelling thing left me with no energy... Hope everyone has a good day today. 

Ashley - still hope for you until AF comes... When's your doctor's appointment next week?

Pato - when are you planning to test? Can't wait for our first BFP this month!

Pink - I'm sorry girl, it's hard to be strong. Wish I could give you a hug. 

Gwen - fingers crossed for you!

AFM - it's day 4 of AF, I only had heavy flow on the first day and by today it's barely anything... That's so weird... Have been having headaches and serious back pain all throughout... I've been nauseated most mornings, no clue why... Hoping nothing is wrong...


----------



## ashleyg

Gwen - that goes me hope lol. Thanks ;)

Mrs. MB - it's on Wednesday!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - I have one next Wednesday too!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good day ladies, hope is everyone is doing fine.....I really appreciate all of the warm and fuzzy msgs I got form you all....ok so here is another update:
I called a fertility specialist and the are able to see me tomorrow morning at 10 and it is covered by my insurance :happydance:.....They can also do another HSG there but not until my next cycle :cry: on another note, the rude Dr from yesterday nurse called and scheduled me for a Laparoscopy on next Wednesday....I wanna know what's going on but I hate I have to have him do it, prayerfully this new dr may be able to schedule me before next Wednesday....I just want to know what's going on with m body so we can get back to baby making! has any of you ladies ever had to have this procedure done?


----------



## ashleyg

Haha I'll be thinking of you at my appt mrs mb! Lol!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I took another test. This came up. 
I'm on my phone and t won't let me attach multiple pictures so I'll add the other ones in a new post.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashleyg

I took it apart :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashleyg

And the negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it Ashely! I don't know anything about blue dye tests, I know some other ladies don't like them, but there is definitely something there!!! Are you going to take a frer?


----------



## ashleyg

And last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. MB

5Stars - oy for going back to the rude doctor... Any chance he won't be the same one interpreting results even if he does perform the test? Will be patiently waiting for your test results.

Ashley - I swear I can see a line...


----------



## ashleyg

Lololol I have heard that sooo many times in the last two weeks! But I really think I can see it too. It doesn't looks like a dye run because the line is even and it appeared in the time limit.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - LOL, I know, I think I said it in the last two weeks :) It's just hanging out there though - You got more tests? :devil:


----------



## ashleyg

No FRERs but a few wondfo's left. I dont want to waste them :( I kind of just want to wait and see if AF shows up or not. She should be here any time now!


----------



## Mrs. MB

AF was due on 07/05 for you or am I wrong?


----------



## ashleyg

One of my apps said it was due on the 5th and the others say its due today. I keep thinking that shes here because I'm getting like off and on back aches and I feel kind of...wet? down there. Sorry TMI. But everytime I run and check there's nothing.


----------



## Mrs. MB

No such thing as TMI my dear... Well, if your AF is due today then a faint line makes sense, especially if you implanted late... Argh, I feel like finding something for you to pee on... you're in Cali right, I can just drive it right over :) Are you having any AF symptoms?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's exactly how I felt Ashley! Lower backaches and lots of cm. Still have tons!!! FX for you!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> No such thing as TMI my dear... Well, if your AF is due today then a faint line makes sense, especially if you implanted late... Argh, I feel like finding something for you to pee on... you're in Cali right, I can just drive it right over :) Are you having any AF symptoms?

hahah yes! Come on over! :rofl: we can have POAS party! 

DH and I dtd before I O'd...then for 3-4 days after. So I have no idea when I could have implanted. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> That's exactly how I felt Ashley! Lower backaches and lots of cm. Still have tons!!! FX for you!!!!

Yes! I seriously keep thinking that she will be here. I feel so damp down there haha. It's crazy. I hope that something happens soon.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yeah, wouldn't that be something, me peeing on a stick during AF, hahaha... 

Is wetness you're feeling CM and if it is what kind of CM? Have you checked inside? That's how I knew AF was coming - the qtip test...


----------



## Gwen2012

Ash I see the line. Fx.. Maybe will be darker tomorrow.


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Yeah, wouldn't that be something, me peeing on a stick during AF, hahaha...
> 
> Is wetness you're feeling CM and if it is what kind of CM? Have you checked inside? That's how I knew AF was coming - the qtip test...

How do you do that?! Hahah I haven't checked inside but I'm wearing a liner and it's really really wet 



Gwen2012 said:


> Ash I see the line. Fx.. Maybe will be darker tomorrow.

Thanks girly! I really really hope so!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - well, you take a Qtip and you wet it and you insert it and pull it out. You'll see pink if AF is about to arrive.


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Ash - well, you take a Qtip and you wet it and you insert it and pull it out. You'll see pink if AF is about to arrive.

I have never heard of tht before! I'm nervous to try lol!

I edited the other picture. I really don't think that could be an evap??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley -- I can definitely see the faint line you're talking about. I am just so skeptical with blue dye! FX that you have late implantation and that this is the start of a BFP! :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

I know me too but I guess time will tell. I keep running and checking to see if I started my period yet :rofl: I just want to know!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Don't try if it makes you nervous :) Google it, it's not a medical thing I'm sure but it is a thing. One of my friends told me about it back when we were teenagers so I've been doing it since when I'm not sure.


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Don't try if it makes you nervous :) Google it, it's not a medical thing I'm sure but it is a thing. One of my friends told me about it back when we were teenagers so I've been doing it since when I'm not sure.

Haha if nothing happens in the next day or so I might be tempted!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I see it too...went in for a closer look and spilled my coffee all over me and the bed ; )


----------



## ashleyg

Lol sorry Corn!

Also I have been having these awful headaches the last 3 days or so. They are a killer :( My body is being so weird


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, considering that my O is not somewhere until 7/16 and DH will be gone 7/17-7/20 I'm living vicariously through you so you better keep this updated or I will drive over :rofl:


----------



## ashleyg

You're only like 2ish hours away from me!! Come on over girl!!

We will be in the same boat though haha. If this isnt a positive DH will be gone from the 18-25. And I will O somewhere in there I'm sure :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Where are you guys stationed? Travis? LOL, if you are in the same boat with me I'm driving up on the 18th and we're drinking..


----------



## ashleyg

No we are at Beale but I love Travis lol. It's so much nicer! 

Where are you going to drink?!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol yall are nuts I just made it home....lord it's a long drive, ive got to play catch up


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ah, I know where that is, my in-laws own a home in Colfax, which is not too far from you guys. I actually live a little south of SF in San Mateo but I work in SF so I'm pretty much all over the Peninsula all the time... I'm mobile, I can go anywhere, lol.


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Ah, I know where that is, my in-laws own a home in Colfax, which is not too far from you guys. I actually live a little south of SF in San Mateo but I work in SF so I'm pretty much all over the Peninsula all the time... I'm mobile, I can go anywhere, lol.

Lol you're pretty close to us then. How neat!


----------



## Pato

Ashley I can see it too but then again I seem to be seeing things right now


----------



## Pato

Hown do you upload pics...I just used my FRER and I need for u all to tell me what u see because my heart is pounding right now


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - click on "go advanced" and there will be a little yellow icon with mountains, if you mouse over it will say "insert image" so click on that and select your image. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ashleyg

Cant wait to see it Pato


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You ladies are quick! I had to play catch up. I see what you're seeing Ashley but again blue dye is EVIL. Fx it gets darker. I had the same wetness for a few days the day of my first faint line and for a few days later so hopefully that's a good sign! 

Pato you left me on a cliffhanger!!! Show us that test girl! :headspin:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm finally at my destination. Close to 15 hours total in the car over two days, I am sore and exhausted but promise I will catch up tomorrow. 


I did want to note real quick that y'all got to see the cropped pic of the ultrasound shoo y'all wouldn't have seen the date but I'll upload the entire pic tomorrow


----------



## Pato

OK here goes
 



Attached Files:







1436399492169-411847658.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ashleyg

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - that is a BFP even if I was half blind that line is undeniable!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - so happy you made it! Catch us up on how you're doing when you settle in!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato!!!!!!!!! BFP lady :) hello bump buddy!!!! Omg I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Pato

:cloud9:I'm in tears....this is so amazing. Thank you all so very much....:cloud9:


----------



## ashleyg

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

PATO!!!! OMG, OMG, OMG :dance: :dance: :dance: yipee


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - seriously go find something to pee on. If we can get to BFPs in one day it will be a great beginning to this month!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I agree Ashley! If not today then tomorrow am! Get that frer girl :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato!!!!!! Holy smokes that's a bfp!!! Congratulations! !! How many dpo? Sorry I have to catch up... 
I'm sooo happy for u!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> OK here goes

PATO!! That's your BFP!! I'm so incredibly happy for you my eyes are welling up! Congrats my dear!! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley!! Pee!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> I'm finally at my destination. Close to 15 hours total in the car over two days, I am sore and exhausted but promise I will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I did want to note real quick that y'all got to see the cropped pic of the ultrasound shoo y'all wouldn't have seen the date but I'll upload the entire pic tomorrow

Glad you've made it to your destination safely :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I missed your update flarmy. Glad you made it okay.


----------



## ashleyg

Lol thanks ladies! I will try to pee on something tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Holy crap Pato! So happy for you! I'm so excited for you! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen2012

Pato- congrats on your bfp..
Sorry ladies I slept this whole day after I did 2 hrs of work.. I can't seem to stay up I will say I slept 90% today rally my back hurts too hoping to see a bfp tomorrow or by Sunday that's when the witch should arrive...


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hope so gwen!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I was so behind! Aaaah Pato!!! I am so stinkin excited for you!!!! That is a great line!!! Yay yay yay!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait for your test tomorrow Ashley!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Tie. I Am nervous. I just want to say I have a BFP until/if AF shows lol :haha: 

Good luckGwen!


----------



## Gwen2012

muffinbabes4 said:


> I hope so gwen!!

Thanks muff. I felt like I was out yesterday because my temp dipped at 8-9dpo but shot up this morning. So maybe yesterday was implation which with my last 2 prangncies I always had spot on tp. Every pregnancy is different I am learning that much. Feeling some butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## Gwen2012

Cervix high soft close and I feeling wet too. Very hopeful now.


----------



## ashleyg

Okay ladies I know nothing is tmi in this group but still...TMI alert lol!

I actually checked my CM because I am seriously feeling really really damp. It's creamy/lotion-y and stringy. Don't know what that means? But I know that I don't ever notice my CM and this was def noticeable and it was all over hahah. Oh jeez, sorry ladies.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hmmm... Could've sworn I just posted to this thread... Might be going nuts and posting in wrong places... Here I go again...

Ashley - from what I read stringy cm is fertile and good. You should only have it after O if you're preggers.

Gwen, fingers crossed for you for your test!

Pink - thinking about you, hope you're ok today.


----------



## ashleyg

Really? I hope this is the real thing then. I definitely have a lot of it and usually I'm super dry. I am crossing everything that this is a true BFP. 

Still getting off and on backache though :/


----------



## Mrs. MB

I was doing a lot of reading when I was getting cm after O but mine walk chalky and dry... The sources I found said you generally dry up after O unless your hormones are surging to prepare for baby... My everything is crossed for you darling!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is exactly what my cm has been like since before my BFP and still is now! Really, really hoping this is your month Ashley!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> I was doing a lot of reading when I was getting cm after O but mine walk chalky and dry... The sources I found said you generally dry up after O unless your hormones are surging to prepare for baby... My everything is crossed for you darling!

Did you have the damp feeling too? Or just notice your CM?



TheTiebreaker said:


> That is exactly what my cm has been like since before my BFP and still is now! Really, really hoping this is your month Ashley!!!

That is so good to hear!! I really hope this is it too. Do you have noticeably a lot of it? Or does it just feel wet? 

I keep running to the bathroom to make sure AF hasn't come lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Didn't feel wet, was just noticing it on my panties. I know the wet feeling you're talking about and that wasn't it. Yours sounds a lot better. 

Tie, how are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, you're officially late by all calculations, right? The latest AF should've arrived was today? Aaah, I seriously can't wait for you to test.


----------



## ashleyg

According to my apps and stuff I am late!


----------



## ashleyg

I can't remember what was going on down there when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter so this is new to me lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

And I've never been pregnant so I'm no authority on what's going on down there... It sounds promising though. Hopefully by the time you see your ob it will be time to do some good blood testing... You're normally like clockwork?


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> And I've never been pregnant so I'm no authority on what's going on down there... It sounds promising though. Hopefully by the time you see your ob it will be time to do some good blood testing... You're normally like clockwork?

The last few months I've been getting my period a day or two earlier. So if I'm following that pattern it should have been here on the 5th but It's still regulating since having my daughter but it's better than what it was. 

I hope you get that positive test soon! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Not long, this was my first month. Took my last pill on 6/5...


----------



## ashleyg

I hope it happens quickly for you guys. I absolutely hate the stress of ttc :/


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh I so hear you... and thank you... I'm 30 and I've been on bcp for 13 years... Worked like magic even when I was on antibiotics for over a month straight two years ago... I think I said earlier that I also had a surgery on my ovary many years ago so I can only hope that one works...


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Oh I so hear you... and thank you... I'm 30 and I've been on bcp for 13 years... Worked like magic even when I was on antibiotics for over a month straight two years ago... I think I said earlier that I also had a surgery on my ovary many years ago so I can only hope that one works...

I will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Haha! Between the two of us at this point we are playing ttc twister, lol!!! Ok, I'm off to bed, gotta be up at 6am to go to work... Will be impatiently waiting for your test girlie! I'll be on early so I'm here for you!


----------



## ashleyg

I am so nervous! I'll probably be on here around 9am-ish 

Have a good night!


----------



## Mrs. MB

You too hon! Hope you can sleep.


----------



## ashleyg

Haha doubtful ;)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Pato. A beautiful BFP you have there. Xx

FLArmy, glad to hear you have arrived safely. Take it easy lady. Xx

Ashley, I see that line too. Good luck with testing again. Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you!


----------



## jessalex

YAY Pato!! That is a fantastic bfp!!! So so happy for you!! Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato congratulations !!!! I have tears for you!!!

Ashley, I hope this is it for you!!!!

Good luck to everyone else !!!

Congrats on making it safely flarmy !!!!


----------



## Gwen2012

Good Morning Ladies. I didn't really sleep much last night could really get a good bbt this morning. But still took it anyways about .4 drop. My back hurts stomach hurts really bad. my pregnancy test was negative this morning maybe I will try this after noon. I'm 11dpo or maybe I should wait until af no show
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TheTiebreaker

ashleyg said:


> Mrs. MB said:
> 
> 
> I was doing a lot of reading when I was getting cm after O but mine walk chalky and dry... The sources I found said you generally dry up after O unless your hormones are surging to prepare for baby... My everything is crossed for you darling!
> 
> Did you have the damp feeling too? Or just notice your CM?
> 
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> That is exactly what my cm has been like since before my BFP and still is now! Really, really hoping this is your month Ashley!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is so good to hear!! I really hope this is it too. Do you have noticeably a lot of it? Or does it just feel wet?
> 
> I keep running to the bathroom to make sure AF hasn't come lolClick to expand...


I have both Ashley, it's noticably a lot more and I have a wet feeling a lot of the time. Can't wait for your test!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mrs. MB said:


> Didn't feel wet, was just noticing it on my panties. I know the wet feeling you're talking about and that wasn't it. Yours sounds a lot better.
> 
> Tie, how are you feeling?


I am doing pretty good, thank you. I was starting to worry because I haven't been having much in the way of symptoms (other than bloating and constipation) and then while brushing my teeth last night, I gagged and threw up really bad. It was horrible and not fun at all, but actually gave me a little relief about not having much symptoms. I am having a little morning sickness this morning. How have you been doing, Mrs. B?


----------



## FLArmyWife

14 pages! I love our group.. so chatty.. 





.hopeful.one. said:


> That's crazy flarmy! I'm sorry. Idk how you would even prove it anyway.
> 
> 
> Afm I took my second digi today and got 3+! It's very reassuring because I haven't had many symptoms. Now I need to call the doctor and set up my first appointment. They will see me as early as 7 weeks but I think I want to wait a bit longer this time... Is that crazy? Last time we had a great scan at 7w and then at 11w4d found out baby stopped growing at 7w2d. I would kind of like to see that everything is fine closer to 8 weeks.

Yay for getting your 3+. I never bothered to take my second digi but I was SUPER sad when my first digi's battery died. 
You see a doctor whenever it will put your mind at ease. If you want to wait until 8 weeks then by all mean :hugs: I'm sure your LO is growing just fine





Disneymom1129 said:


> So glad to be feeling a bit better today as far as nausea. Usually I can't stomach anything until much later in the day when I am basically starving, but today I am able to eat. I'm on Prilosec for acid already as well. My tummy basically hates me.
> 
> FLArmy, before I forget, I had a couple pregnancy dreams last night. One of them was that you posted a scan of a girl! Sooo hey I have a 50/50 chance of being right, right? :haha:

So glad you're feeling better. Hope it keeps up.

:winkwink: You are probably very right. All the old wives tales are all pointing towards girl and there is a 'curse' on the unit DH was in. Everyone who had a baby/conceived has been a girl. :thumbup:





ashleyg said:


> So idk what it means if I don't get my period and I'm still getting negative tests? Good thing I made an appt with my OB for next wednesday. I'm thinking it was a chemical :/ This is my 2nd chemical pregnancy since May.
> 
> Also...I'm in a TTC group on FB and one of the girls there said that my prolactin levels still might be high from breastfeeding my daughter? AND that I might not have enough progesterone so that's why I keep getting the chemicals.
> But I stopped when she was around 4ish months and got my first pp period in January. Those hormones can't stay in you THAT long after you've stopped BFing, can they?
> 
> But I am going to ask my doctor about it anyways and hopefully I can get a blood draw to check that everything is okay

I hope you get an answer soon :hugs:




5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to update as promised....I went to do my HSG and something is blocking the dye to even reach the tubes....he kept saying he couldn't see my tubes b/c something is in the way...the dye wouldn't even get through....Im so hurt and in disbelief right now...We are also looking for another dr b/c he was late rude and didn't really explain everything....the tech in the room with us agreed and gave us her Dr whenever he left out the room....my heart is broken right now and I just wanna lay down and rest right now....Will check back in later...sorry no testing for me this month :cry: :cry::cry:...good luck ladies waiting to test!

:( big :hugs: I really hope they're able to get to the bottom of this soon. Chin up though, at least you are starting to get some answers.





Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - the baby looks fantastic and I'm so sorry they're questioning your ultrasound pic. Come one people, who would post fake pics? If you're determined to show them that it's real I would maybe take a picture with your screen name on a piece of paper and the ultrasound? That's just disheartening...

:shrug: I have no idea who would fake something like that but I shut them up by taking a picture of my medical records from the OB with a current date, my EDD, etc. (no personal info though like DOB or SSN).




pinkpassion said:


> Just checking in, I passed the baby this morning .. he/she was just that, a tiny little baby, definitely able to see the details of it!! I'm doing ok now, passed 8 baseball sized clots after which was scary but it's all settled down now.. I'll let you all know what the results say but they won't be in for about 4 weeks.. we will also find out gender and decide on a name!! Thank you all for the support ... it really means a lot and you all have been amazing!!! I'll pop in and out and check on everyone as I can!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so so so sorry for you. I hope the testing gives you an answer and you get a healthy bean soon! 



ashleyg said:


> Thanks ladies I am hoping that something will happen. Either a positive test or my period. But no sign of anything at the moment. No cramps or backache or spotting. UGH. I was actually wondering if I might be pregnant but the HCG is rising really slowly? AF should have been here on Sunday OR I should have already gotten a positive test. So Idk what the heck is wrong with me. Ahhh! I am def going to ask my dr. though about all the hormone stuff. Maybe something is out of whack?
> 
> But I have been super tired and emotional like all day long today.
> 
> I've been crying over everything. I talked to my uncle on the phone earlier and he told me that I sounded like my mom and that it was good to hear her voice through me and I started bawling as soon as he hung up :cry:
> This never happens with AF.
> 
> I also got into a fight with my dad about his stupid f&%$#@& girlfriend who I can't stand. As soon as he left I started crying.
> 
> Sorry for the random post but needed to just type everything out!

All sounds very promising Ash, like either hormones are raging from pregnancy or a bad AF about to arrive. FX! :dust:




Pato said:


> AFM....I'm still hanging in. No sign of AF as yet, App had me due for her visit today but my temp went up .1 this morning to 36.8 so don't expect her today.
> I'm feeling weird. I thought I had a headache this morning but I'm not sure...it's not like painful just ....lurking in the background. I'm feeling really light headed, sightly dizzy. My body has been fighting of some sniffling that's trying to take hold, but I don't get colds nor flu, haven't had a cold in yrs and I've never had the flu. I'm having my morning :coffee: but somehow I don't seem to like it today, it's making me a little nauseated and I feel as if I'm going to bring up my breakfast. My bbs are still slightly sore as well.

:thumbup: sounds promising!




ashleyg said:


> Thanks for thinking of me ladies. Still nothing going on here! I swore that AF was going to come last night or this morning because of my backache but it went away today and no AF!
> I've been getting a lot more headaches too so is what's going on

I think you definitely have something going on with your hormones! FX it's a :baby:




Gwen2012 said:


> Good morning Ladies I have been so tired these last few days.. Meaning I am sleeping until 12noon wake up to take my temps and back to sleep I go. Well I had a 2day dip in temp 8-9dpo and today 10dpo it went back up. I took a test of course it was negative. My back hurts and boobs little sore and really tired. I haven't ate much neither like maybe 1 meal a day and I do t drink that much but findings myself in the bathroom a lot these days..
> 
> Hope everyone is ok I have to now get ready for work.. Chat with you ladies later..

Very possible that your dip could have been implantation. FX!



ashleyg said:


> I am around 14dpo I think? I lost count. I am probably out right?

I know of several women who didn't manage to get their line until 16dpo. Hang on to that hope!




Mrs. MB said:


> Good Morning Ladies! It's Wednesday, I woke up barely functional this morning. I think this whole travelling thing left me with no energy... Hope everyone has a good day today.
> AFM - it's day 4 of AF, I only had heavy flow on the first day and by today it's barely anything... That's so weird... Have been having headaches and serious back pain all throughout... I've been nauseated most mornings, no clue why... Hoping nothing is wrong...

Sorry if I should remember this but.. did you test before AF? don't want to give you false hope but I know some women had lighter than usual periods and turns out they were pregnant. Idk maybe I'm just extra hopeful for all our girls still waiting for a bfp




5starsplus1 said:


> Good day ladies, hope is everyone is doing fine.....I really appreciate all of the warm and fuzzy msgs I got form you all....ok so here is another update:
> I called a fertility specialist and the are able to see me tomorrow morning at 10 and it is covered by my insurance :happydance:.....They can also do another HSG there but not until my next cycle :cry: on another note, the rude Dr from yesterday nurse called and scheduled me for a Laparoscopy on next Wednesday....I wanna know what's going on but I hate I have to have him do it, prayerfully this new dr may be able to schedule me before next Wednesday....I just want to know what's going on with m body so we can get back to baby making! has any of you ladies ever had to have this procedure done?

:hugs:
I have had a laparoscopy done. I had it done Feb 2011. They put you under general anestesia then they do a small incision at the belly button and one on the pelvic/hip region. They pump your stomach cavity full of air so that they can manuver around your organs better, and then they use a tiny camera to take a look at the uterus/ovaries. For me, that is when they found I had Endometriosis. They then went in, same procedure and same incision sites, and lasered off as much endo as they could. You wake up and you'll still have lots of air pumped into your stomach cavity. It makes your joints sore and you'll be a little gassy for a day or so as your body does everything it can to expell the air they pumped into you. I can't even see my scars anymore and managed to be able to keep my belly button ring. If you want anymore info let me know. 




ashleyg said:


> And last one

I see it! Cautiously optimistic for you. Hate blue dye tests but deffinitely can see what you're talking about.




Pato said:


> OK here goes

:thumbup::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:
Yay! BFP! lol so much for being out this cycle! So happy for you, now go take a digi!!!





Gwen2012 said:


> Sorry ladies I slept this whole day after I did 2 hrs of work.. I can't seem to stay up I will say I slept 90% today rally my back hurts too hoping to see a bfp tomorrow or by Sunday that's when the witch should arrive...

:dust:



ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies I know nothing is tmi in this group but still...TMI alert lol!
> 
> I actually checked my CM because I am seriously feeling really really damp. It's creamy/lotion-y and stringy. Don't know what that means? But I know that I don't ever notice my CM and this was def noticeable and it was all over hahah. Oh jeez, sorry ladies.

Ooo I had this right before my bfp! sounds super promising! like someone else said, you're supposed to dry up after O if you're not pregnant. :dust: :dust: :dust:





And... I'm caught up. phew... lol

AFM-I'm doing ok just having some small worries. I spent 8 hours cleaning the house Tuesday and was around a lot of chemicals/fumes so hoping that didn't do any damage.
Also my mom gave me a lecture on finances and how they were going to be tight so I know Monday's reveal whe's going to bite her tongue until we are in private and then let me have it. 

Oh... I attached the full pic of the ultrasound so y'all could see the date discrepency thing
 



Attached Files:







uncropped 9+4.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....Thanks to everyone for your well wishes and prayers....and excitement for me it very touching...you are a remarkable bunch of ladies:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

Flarmy.... so happy to hear you made it safely and hope it wasn't too stressful for you::flower:

Gwen.....hope you feel better soon and that its a :bfp: on the way for you

Ashley .... honey I'm on pins and needles waiting for your :bfp: to show....we can b bump buddies :happydance:

everyone else :hugs::kiss: :dust:


----------



## Pato

AFM...I'm tired...lol....I hardly slept last night due to the excitement...went to bed after 11 bc I just could find anything that wasn't tight to wear to work. It's amazing, since last week I realized most of my tops were really close in the bbs, yesterday I had to unhook my bra bc my bbs were super sore and full. I think I need new bras already. I have soooo much bloat that all the waistlines of my everything are tight, had to do some alterations last night:dohh:..

One of you asked last night how many DPO I was... according to my app I was 11 dpo. 

Last night when I showed my Boo the test I thought he was gonna kiss my face off:haha: I think he's more excited than me....as if that's possible


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awwww..That's so sweet and cute about your DH....he must be so excited!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is so awesome that he was so excited! I am just so happy for you, Pato! Wish my bbs were growing that fast!!! lol.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy, when my DH and I mentioned that we might be trying for a 3rd to my father-in-law, he asked if we thought we could really handle three. He seemed like it was a horrible idea, but when we told him months later that we were pregnant, he was super excited! I bet your mom will be happy for you! Really hoping she comes around to the idea! I mean, who doesn't love babies, right?


----------



## FLArmyWife

my mom has never really been the type to coo over babies. When my cousin was born I don't even think my mom help her until she was over a year old.. my mom will smile at them being cute at a restaurant or store but that's about it. But I do hope she comes around. I understand her worry but at the same time, I hope she realizes we thought this through and decided it was now or possibly never. I mean, it took about a year already with my medical condition which would only continue to get worse as the years go on. I didn't want to put myself into a position where it was going to be a much longer and harder journey than it already is/was.

PATO- still so excited for you. Are you going to take a digi?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Wow I am sorry Flarmy. That must be hard. I really hope she comes around. We are all super excited for you here. I know it's not the same, though. Praying she will understand your timing and be supportive. 

I am feeling pretty nauseous this morning. I feel like I can still smell and taste the throw up from last night. &#128553; Sorry I know that is so nasty! I am happy that I am still having symptoms though. I have my appointment with the nurse on Tuesday and my appointment with the dr August 3rd. I am thinking she will schedule my next ultrasound at that appointment. Still have a while to wait. &#128533;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning! 

Tie I'm glad your having symptoms to put your mind at ease but I sure hope they don't get too bad. 

Flarmy my mom had a freak out about finances when we told her about the last pregnancy so I know how you feel. I'm sure she will come around. You and your DH need to do what feels right for you and try not to worry about those who might be judging your choices. My mom eventually came around with the last one and she's ecstatic about this one. She is the only person who knows aside of me and DH. 

Oh Ashley... You know I'm anxiously awaiting today's test ;) that line yesterday looked promising! 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Gwen2012 said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I didn't really sleep much last night could really get a good bbt this morning. But still took it anyways about .4 drop. My back hurts stomach hurts really bad. my pregnancy test was negative this morning maybe I will try this after noon. I'm 11dpo or maybe I should wait until af no show

I would at least wait until tomorrow. When I test I try to take one no more than every other day. BUT I am too obsessed with poas so it doesn't always happen. Fx!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy once u tell her she will be excited.my mom was too much in my financial business, I ended up telling her in a nice way ... I'll worry about my finances, no worries. 

I'm sure it'll be a wonderful reveal for u &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato how you doin this morning? ?!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley..... &#9825;&#9825; ANYTHING? ?


----------



## ashleyg

FL Army - I am sure she will be obsessed with your baby. Who can resist babies?!


----------



## ashleyg

OMG LAIDES I WANT TO SMACK MYSELF IN THE FACE. 

I woke up this morning with off and on cramps and heard my daughter getting fussy so I totally just pee'd in the toilet really quick and didn't even think about peeing the cup to test :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I was almost certain that as soon as I sat down I would start bleeding so I think in the back of my mind I just assumed that my period was about to come but still no AF. 

Sorry to keep you all in suspense but I guess I have to wait until tomorrow with FMU to test since I was stupid this morning haha.


----------



## Gwen2012

.hopeful.one. said:


> Gwen2012 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. I didn't really sleep much last night could really get a good bbt this morning. But still took it anyways about .4 drop. My back hurts stomach hurts really bad. my pregnancy test was negative this morning maybe I will try this after noon. I'm 11dpo or maybe I should wait until af no show
> 
> I would at least wait until tomorrow. When I test I try to take one no more than every other day. BUT I am too obsessed with poas so it doesn't always happen. Fx!Click to expand...

I am hoping something tomorrow will show up. I never feel like this.


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I started spotting. I am out


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I'm sorry! I don't know what your relationship with your mom is like and what you can tell her. I have a very difficult relationship with mine so I generally tell her that she can keep her opinion to herself unless she has something positive to say, which she never does... I know I'm not pregnant, all the symptoms went away as soon as my period started, boobies are back to normal and no cramps. The unexplained bouts of nausea and incessant burping remain unexplained, lol. I think my period is light because I haven't had much lining... 

Gwen - It may still be early, especially if the dip in your temp is implantation indicator. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Pato - so happy you and DH are elated! I definitely had tears in my eyes when I saw your test yesterday. I can only imagine your excitement after everything you've been through. You so deserve a happy and healthy nine months. 

Ashley - well, no AF is a good sign, especially if it has been coming early in the last few months... Will impatiently wait until tomorrow morning. 

Tie - I'm glad symptoms are making you feel a little more at ease. Did you have much morning sickness with the other two babies?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh no Ashley!!!! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Time to officially throw away all blue die tests if anyone has any left over...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh no ash!!! :'(


----------



## ashleyg

No more spotting at the moment and cramps have gone away. Still a lower backache though.


----------



## Mrs. MB

How dark was your spotting? Any chance you're just implanting today?


----------



## ashleyg

It was a pinkish brown color. Implanting this late?? I s that even possible? Lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

What's the latest you could've ovulated?


----------



## ashleyg

I think I got a dark positive OPK on June 23 then they were slowly getting lighter. 

Idk I think this is AF. Usually this is how she makes her appearence :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

What dpo are u ash


----------



## ashleyg

14 or 15dpo


----------



## muffinbabes4

The first day it is a true positive is the day when it's equal to the color of the control line... that's the surgw, they say don't test after that because it gets darker and gets confusing, so when was the first day of your 1st positive?


----------



## muffinbabes4

And yes you can implant 5-12 dpo and the brown blood is old so it could mean u implanted yesterday and since your really not sure just hold out a couple days and we'll pray ...alot!!


----------



## ashleyg

I believe it was June 23


----------



## Gwen2012

Ashley sorry to hear your spotting.. :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashely-- sorry the :witch: came knocking :(. Maybe you'll get your BFP this month, the month you least expect it! :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. Yeah I am definitely out. But I doubt I'll get it tha month because DH is gone the whole week I'm fertile. Figures.


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pato how you doin this morning? ?!

I'm doing well. I got a headache and feel really light headed most of the day. I'm also reallllyyyy sleepy and my bbs are being ridiculous with soreness....other than that...I'm on top of the world:haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I will keep waiting but spitting is still brown but getting a little heavier


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> It was a pinkish brown color. Implanting this late?? I s that even possible? Lol

I'm told brownish is old blood so perhaps its only just now making it's way out FX for u


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> my mom has never really been the type to coo over babies. When my cousin was born I don't even think my mom help her until she was over a year old.. my mom will smile at them being cute at a restaurant or store but that's about it. But I do hope she comes around. I understand her worry but at the same time, I hope she realizes we thought this through and decided it was now or possibly never. I mean, it took about a year already with my medical condition which would only continue to get worse as the years go on. I didn't want to put myself into a position where it was going to be a much longer and harder journey than it already is/was.
> 
> PATO- still so excited for you. Are you going to take a digi?

Thanks Flarmy :hugs:....to tell ya the truth I hadn't thought of it. Not even sure if you get digi's here bc I've never seen any, but then again I wasn't checking for them was I:dohh: lol....I'll poke around and see if I can get one but I won't use it for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Mrs. MB

I was really hoping you would get your BFP today Ashley but I guess you and I are moving on to the next cycle. Hopefully both of our appointments go well next week. Catch the hubby right before he leaves, those spermies can be quite active for almost a week after...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- im sorry

To all our pregnant girls-hope everyone has a good ms free day.

To our girls waiting to test- lots of :dust:

To our girls wtt or starting a new cycle- :hugs: your day will come!


Thank you all for your kind words. I will be able to update everyone on how things go either Monday night or Tuesday morning. Ahutterfly finally mailed the announcements we were going to send to family whom live far away but now it is saying. They wont be here until wednesday.. We had hoped to mail them on monday.. :/ oh well FX it all works out

At some point today i have to design and order the prints for mondays reveal to our families now that we have an updated scan and have moved.


----------



## ashleyg

Pato said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> It was a pinkish brown color. Implanting this late?? I s that even possible? Lol
> 
> I'm told brownish is old blood so perhaps its only just now making it's way out FX for uClick to expand...

Yeah I've read that too. I'm still waiting to see if it continues or not. No cramping or anything at the moment. 



Mrs. MB said:


> I was really hoping you would get your BFP today Ashley but I guess you and I are moving on to the next cycle. Hopefully both of our appointments go well next week. Catch the hubby right before he leaves, those spermies can be quite active for almost a week after...

Lol We will probably dtd the two days before he leaves and maybe the day of depending on what time he has to go. But idk I don't think it'll happen this time I'm not getting my hopes up haha. 

But at least now I know I can enjoy a few glasses of wine ;)


----------



## AnnieMac2

Pato - Congratulations!! I might be a little late to the game...seems like I have a few pages to catch up on.

So happy for you! And dh sounds so cute.


----------



## AnnieMac2

And sorry about the bfn's, Ashley and Mrs. MB. Not fun, but get into that wine :) Ashley, you're definitely not out next month. It's always when you don't think you will that you get the bfp.


----------



## ashleyg

Annie - Thank you. I want to be positive but I really dont think there is anyway that I would get pregnant. He is gone during all of my extra fertile days. We will dtd just for fun or whatever but I don't see a positive test happening this month at all:(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry to those the witch has gotten!! She just doesn't get when she's not welcome! Best of luck for next month. 

I just called and made my first appointment!!! They weren't able to get me in week 8 so I opted for the week after instead if the week before. I'll be 9w1d when we go. I'm so crazy nervous, but happy that baby will look more like a baby by the time we go. It seems so far away!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay ladies so I want to start temping this cycle. I got a BBT thermometer and I created an account on Fertility Friend to start charting everything.

When do I start temping? The day after my period ends? When I'm ovulating does my temp rise or dip? After O does it rise/dip? Please fill me in on all the info! Lol. This is my first time ever trying this so I am hoping it works. 

I got in my new OPK strips and more Wondfo tests today. I ordered Fertileaide for DH and he has been taking them for a few days now. I also got come FertileCM supplements for me and will start taking those along with my prenatals and Folic Acid vitamins. I am hoping that all of this will lead to a positive in the next cycle or two :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

So I'm getting car sick is what my nausea is... WTF? A new and exciting AF symptom?


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies! Hope you are all ok. 

So its 7dpo or 4dpo. I'm going with 4 I think. Not really expecting it this month. Didn't really try. But hey you never know! Had some cramps today as well. Not looking into that though as I find I have more symptoms when I'm not than if I am!!! 

Anyone around the same as me? Add me up to anyone that would like or needs a chat xx baby dust ladies xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, with me I found I get a much better chart if I temp vaginally as so many things can affect an oral temp and it was too stressful the first several months temping not seeing a good pattern, but as soon as I gave in and did it vaginally I definitely saw the pattern I needed to see.. I kept my thermometer under my pillow in a case, I temped every morning as soon as dh's alarm went off!! 
Everyone is different but for me, my preO temp is always in the high 96- low 97 range.. I do usually get a dip on the day of ovulation (low 96's) and then I generally have a nice temp rise the next day (it may not be too noticeable the first day, that's ok, you just need three consecutively higher temps to confirm O) I will say not everyone gets a temp dip on the day of ovulation.. during your lp you should have consistently higher temps then your coverline (which fertility friends will find for you) my post O temps are generally 98's and sometimes low 99's, when pregnant my temps are always in the high 99's range... not everyone gets a dip before af, but a lot of people do, my temps generally drop after af has started!!! 
I hope this helps and good luck !!!!!

Also I start temping when my flow has slowed to spotting (generally cd3/4)


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy- hope your announcements make it in time! Hate when stuff gets pushed back as far as delivery. 

Ashley- FX for you for this cycle :dust:

Hopeful- it seems like forever away, but it'll go by fast! I made my appointment back when I was only 4 weeks and now it's already tomorrow. :)

Annie- how are you doing hun? Any updates on little bean? :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy- hope your announcements make it in time! Hate when stuff gets pushed back as far as delivery.
> 
> Ashley- FX for you for this cycle :dust:
> 
> Hopeful- it seems like forever away, but it'll go by fast! I made my appointment back when I was only 4 weeks and now it's already tomorrow. :)
> 
> Annie- how are you doing hun? Any updates on little bean? :flower:

I hope it'll go quick. I can't wait to see your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi Ladies, I'm home from holiday and have about 80 pages to catch up on I think. How is everyone?

I started to bleed the first day of holiday and by day 4 passed my baby/pregnancy alone. It was scary but scan today shows I'm healthy. It's been hard. 

I'm shocked to see there have been two more angels and am so so very sorry to log on and see that, honestly, my gut dropped to the floor.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - welcome back. So sorry for your loss. Is your doctor going to do any testing at this point to see what's going on?


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks pink! So to temp vaginally...do you just place it in there? Or is there a certain angle or what? LOL so Newton this


----------



## pinkpassion

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm home from holiday and have about 80 pages to catch up on I think. How is everyone?
> 
> I started to bleed the first day of holiday and by day 4 passed my baby/pregnancy alone. It was scary but scan today shows I'm healthy. It's been hard.
> 
> I'm shocked to see there have been two more angels and am so so very sorry to log on and see that, honestly, my gut dropped to the floor.


Amber I'm glad to see you back, I have been thinking about you lately!!! I hope you are well!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

ashleyg said:


> Thanks pink! So to temp vaginally...do you just place it in there? Or is there a certain angle or what? LOL so Newton this

I just stick it in there lol, as long as it doesn't hurt it'll be fine!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

And when I first started temping vaginally my dh made fun of me haha... but he got over it!!! :winkwink:

Also I'm not sure how far in you're supposed to put it in, I usually go 1.5ish inches!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm home from holiday and have about 80 pages to catch up on I think. How is everyone?
> 
> I started to bleed the first day of holiday and by day 4 passed my baby/pregnancy alone. It was scary but scan today shows I'm healthy. It's been hard.
> 
> I'm shocked to see there have been two more angels and am so so very sorry to log on and see that, honestly, my gut dropped to the floor.

It's nice to have you back amber. I'm so sorry you had to go through that and especially on vacation. But so glad that you have a good bill of health now.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber it's good to see you! I hope you and DH are taking it a day at a time. I'm glad you didn't have any extra complications.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

jessalex said:


> Wow, lots to catch up on again!!
> 
> 5stars - keep up the positive thoughts if you can!! You're not out yet!!
> Tie - that scan is awesome!! Bet you are feeling fab now! So reassuring when you get a heartbeat as well :)
> Congrats Ashley - now the wait begins!!
> Muffin - thanks for the heads up with taking a screen shot, I will have to try that next time.
> Annie - Amazing numbers!! :happydance:
> 
> So because I am so out of sync with the rest of you time wise, I'm just going to quickly up date you and what's been happening with me:
> Got a positive frer on Fri last week (12dpo), then continued to test over next 4 days and second line wasn't getting much darker. Today I started bleeding, so officially having a mc. Not surprised, and to be honest I'm glad I was somewhat prepared for it with the tests not getting darker. I am gutted because I was sick with really high temps around 3-6dpo, so maybe that upset the cell division that was happening.
> At least I can have a wine with husband tonight!! He is off overseas for next three weeks so I won't be ttc until August :(
> GL everyone!!
> :dust:

I'm so sorry lovely,



.hopeful.one. said:


> No more squinting to see that line! :happydance:

Congratulations! 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Anyone remember when Amber was supposed to return from vacation? I've been thinking about her too, especially everything she went through right before she left.

Hi there I'm back :) It's been tough but I'm healthy and well and ready to start again :baby:



FLArmyWife said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, having period pains light bleeding and mild cramps this morning. Just wish they'd let me keep my surgery :cry:
> 
> I won't be on here for a few weeks now, going to go on holiday and try to emotionally recover. I will be back and we will be ttc again once this is all over and we are ready emotionally. I don't know when that will be, we did say if conception took us past august we would hold off another year for me to finish my degree, this was our only chance really to fit a baby in this 6 month window and by the time this is over and we wait for next period I fear we will be too late.
> 
> I will be in touch and thinking of you all, I wish you all the luck and no more angels, all of you. Keep well everyone, love from me. xxxx
> 
> Here is Amber's last post... so I'm thinking mid July might be the earliest?Click to expand...

Almost right, Thanks for all thinking of me xx



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, having period pains light bleeding and mild cramps this morning. Just wish they'd let me keep my surgery :cry:
> 
> I won't be on here for a few weeks now, going to go on holiday and try to emotionally recover. I will be back and we will be ttc again once this is all over and we are ready emotionally. I don't know when that will be, we did say if conception took us past august we would hold off another year for me to finish my degree, this was our only chance really to fit a baby in this 6 month window and by the time this is over and we wait for next period I fear we will be too late.
> 
> I will be in touch and thinking of you all, I wish you all the luck and no more angels, all of you. Keep well everyone, love from me. xxxx
> 
> Here is Amber's last post... so I'm thinking mid July might be the earliest?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :flower:. I think you're right. Hope all is wellClick to expand...

Sadly not BUT I am well and healthy and was able to remain healthy through it all and am ready to start trying again. My hubby has been my absolute rock 



pinkpassion said:


> I'm sorry I left yesterday, I ended up going to the dr today and she was so understanding of my fears... unfortunately my worst fears have come true, baby stopped growing 3 days ago the day I felt in my gut something bad happened and there 8s no longer a heartbeat... I can't ... I don't know what to do... I just can't be on hwre... I'm so heartbroken and devastated .. buy ladies

I am, so so, very sorry. My deepest heartfelt sympathies for your loss pink. :nope:



pinkpassion said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'm home from holiday and have about 80 pages to catch up on I think. How is everyone?
> 
> I started to bleed the first day of holiday and by day 4 passed my baby/pregnancy alone. It was scary but scan today shows I'm healthy. It's been hard.
> 
> I'm shocked to see there have been two more angels and am so so very sorry to log on and see that, honestly, my gut dropped to the floor.
> 
> 
> Amber I'm glad to see you back, I have been thinking about you lately!!! I hope you are well!!!Click to expand...

Hey :thumbup: I really am, I'm thankful for my health and my beautiful children and we're ready to try again. 



Mrs. MB said:


> Amber - welcome back. So sorry for your loss. Is your doctor going to do any testing at this point to see what's going on?

Thank you, I have been advised today to see my gp to get some things checked out. 

Reading back on some comments, can I just say that, I may have been far too up front and personal about my loss journey and for that I apologise. It's never been my intention to scare anyone or cause anyone anxiety or upset. If by me being too truthful I have hurt or frightened anyone I am truly and deeply sorry. :flower:
The only thing I can say is I thought this was a place where concerns and heartache could be shared as well as joy. BUT I believe I was too graphic, maybe due to my medical background :shrug: (I've been told that before by family)
Can I suggest, so that for those who want to be supported or supportive to others grieving that we maybe spoiler box any MC/scares/content? :flower:
I think that would be helpful in protecting women's feelings on here, which is so important, especially given that pregnancy and childbirth is one of the most vulnerable times of our lives.
I love you all and you all have been amazing :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

LOL thanks pink! Hope you're doing okay girl <3

Amber, it's nice to see you back here again :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Corn lovely. We are and right now we are in a very good place. :hugs:

MC content. 

Spoiler
Don't get me wrong, It's taken a lot of wine, tears and prayers to give us strength, but we are in a very good place and are so so so very glad to have good health and not have to have a single bit of medical intervention :hugs: I have a lot of respect for my body right now for being the kindest it could have been in a terrible situation. All the scans were wrong the pregnancy was much larger than expected. But that's over now and we are moving forward. Never forgetting our little angel of course. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley; Re: Vaginal temping. I just pop it in the vajay jay about an inch or so as soon as I wake up. Hubby doesn't even wake up.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Amber - it's so good to hear from you again. I was wondering about you. I'm with Corn on the one day at a time.

Disney - thank you for asking. I have a scan at 6w7d tomorrow. Hopefully it's a lot better than the last week's. My hcg came back at 86,400ish from Wednesday so I'm now getting more optimistic. How are you?


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so My daughter still gets up maybe once a night on some nights. Is temping still valid if I have to get up in the middle of the night?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - In my humble opinion your posts were not at all too graphic or shocking. I think that they were very appropriate. Everyone is different and everyone's pregnancy/road to a baby is different but at the same time we all run risks of having similar experiences. I actually appreciated your posts because it was very clear as to what was going on. Heart wrenching and difficult but I didn't find them to be too much... 

One reason that I love this thread is because we are so different and come from all walks of life but we are able to be supportive. I have read so many other threads with judgment and jealousy and negativity. I truly think this thread is unique and beautiful. I don't believe anyone needs to be editing anything being said... Again, just my opinion


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber don't apologize.....we should all be happy for ones that have BFPs, supportive to ones TTC, and compassionate to those going though losses. Although, it may be hard with our own personal struggles sometimes. You are so sweet to worry about others feelings, we should all be considerate and empathetic in our posts. Take care of yourself Hun, we are here to support you.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Ladies 

and on that note, would anyone like to see some bad quality holiday snaps? lol. The grainy ones are Photo's taken of the tiny screen on my digital camera with my phone lol. 

This pictures are the reasons I can smile and be strong.
 



Attached Files:







holiday 15 2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9









holiday 15 3.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 12









holiday 15 4.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8









holiday 15 6.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9









holiday 15.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Amber! You have such a beautiful family. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. That just warmed my heart :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree, what a beautiful family and beautiful amber!!! (My sisters name is amber , I love that name!!)
Also I don't think you were too graphic or anything, I tend to take people at whatever stage they are in because I've been through it all!!!! 
I'm glad to see you are doing so well!!! I know me and dh and dd will get through this just fine!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber...your gorgeous! Look at those blue eyes! Thanks for sharing your beautiful family pics!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink, You absolutely will, it takes time and a heck of a lot of emotions but you will. Dh and I couldn't even speak for a few days we just glanced at each other and cried, our hearts were too broken. Allow yourself to feel all you need to feel, whenever you need to feel it. I hope you're being well supported.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Awwwwwwwwwwwwww.:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

(Totally can't take compliments):blush:


----------



## Mrs. MB

So here goes my big fat TMI... I actually haven't really told anyone in my life about this but here it goes... My husband has what's known as ********/delayed ejaculation... Things improved a great deal since we first got together but coming inside is still not a sure thing. It only happened twice last month... The first time the day we got off the pill and the second time right before my period. He was freaking out the whole month because the way he put it he "needed to know he could do it." Some months are better for us and some are worse. It was never an issue until now... I've always been very patient and encouraging and will continue doing that. It's just one more hurdle we'll need to get over :) Just felt like it was something I needed to share... Thank you for making this place feel safe enough for me to share... Feeling a little naked right now...


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs MB. have you guys talked to his doctor about things to help?


----------



## AnnieMac2

Mrs. MB - this is definitely the place to share. If you're going to talk about ttc, you might as well really talk about ttc! You're bound to run across people who have experience with this. I'm sure things will continue to improve if they already are, especially with an encouraging partner. Is it to do with anxiety, like a lot of other issues? All it takes is one sperm and one egg, you'll get there!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB -I think we have all felt "naked" at times on here...but never to much TMI...not on here! Thank you for having the courage to share with use your challenges. We all have our struggles. It's so hard for men to talk about that stuff. He's lucky to have a supportive partner like you.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb! Thank you for sharing, I definitely have read a couple other women sharing that same struggle , I know a lot have had to do insemination after Intercourse , so I guess what happens is the guy finishes outside into a cup or something and then they just used the insemination kit to insert it inside... that may be something worth looking in to. Not sure how y'all feel about that though .. I know some things are not for everyone ..
I'm glad you feel comfortable sharing with us!!! :hugs: everyone has struggles !!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - yeah. Nothing wrong with him physiologically. It's a psychological. He has adult ADHD so he has a problem shutting off his brain as he puts it :) he is not on medication. Through the years he learned to manage it on his own and my work experience allows me to help him...

Annie - thank you... The issue is not well known and there's no consensus... Some got pregnant naturally and some through IUI... Since he has been able to do it I'm hoping it happens... We decided to try for a year and see what happens. I really don't want to put any pressure on him, that's the worst thing...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi :hi:Amber and Pink glad to see you ladies are back and such high spirits....and hello to all you lovely ladies that I have grown to love and admire so much...you are a strong and awesome bunch of ladies :hugs:

AFM: I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery :nope: The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to :sex:and looking forward to testing this month :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I hope your doin ok &#9825;&#9825;

Amber your family pics!! I love them and u , ooh lala!! ;) I'm glad your back 


Corn... my little cornmuffin lol you are so awesome to everyone what would we do without u!!??


Ok ladies I have been playing catch up on grocery shopping and cleaning since I've been home, so I'm still playing catch up on here, hope everyone is wonderful 

Ash..I'm sorry love you will get your bfp hang in there I wanna hug u but I'm here so I pretend hugged u &#9825;&#9825;

Hope your doin good flarmy and the move isn't being too hard on ya &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh I'm testing in the am!! &#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

AnnieMac2 said:


> Amber - it's so good to hear from you again. I was wondering about you. I'm with Corn on the one day at a time.
> 
> Disney - thank you for asking. I have a scan at 6w7d tomorrow. Hopefully it's a lot better than the last week's. My hcg came back at 86,400ish from Wednesday so I'm now getting more optimistic. How are you?

Looking forward to your scan tomorrow! I've got one tomorrow as well. The good ol' dildo scan :haha:. I've been well thanks! 


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> and on that note, would anyone like to see some bad quality holiday snaps? lol. The grainy ones are Photo's taken of the tiny screen on my digital camera with my phone lol.
> 
> This pictures are the reasons I can smile and be strong.

So glad to see you back and doing well :hugs:. I admire your optimism and positivity so much! And such a lovely family! Looks like you guys had lots of fun :D


Mrs. MB said:


> So here goes my big fat TMI... I actually haven't really told anyone in my life about this but here it goes... My husband has what's known as ********/delayed ejaculation... Things improved a great deal since we first got together but coming inside is still not a sure thing. It only happened twice last month... The first time the day we got off the pill and the second time right before my period. He was freaking out the whole month because the way he put it he "needed to know he could do it." Some months are better for us and some are worse. It was never an issue until now... I've always been very patient and encouraging and will continue doing that. It's just one more hurdle we'll need to get over :) Just felt like it was something I needed to share... Thank you for making this place feel safe enough for me to share... Feeling a little naked right now...

I've heard of that, but have no experience with it. I hope it doesn't hinder your chances too much, but there are always ways of working around these things! Best of luck :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs Mb thank u for sharing I don't think there is such thing as tmi on here, if u share it with anyone let it be us, because one of us is bound to be able to direct u and advise &#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Hi :hi:Amber and Pink glad to see you ladies are back and such high spirits....and hello to all you lovely ladies that I have grown to love and admire so much...you are a strong and awesome bunch of ladies :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery :nope: The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to :sex:and looking forward to testing this month :happydance:

Glad you got some answers and that things are looking positive for you :hugs:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Oh I'm testing in the am!! &#9825;

Woo! How many DPO are ya?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney and annie!!....post pics tomorrow too of the little babes!! &#9825;&#9825; can't wait to see


----------



## Disneymom1129

Of course! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ash..I'm sorry love you will get your bfp hang in there I wanna hug u but I'm here so I pretend hugged u &#9825;&#9825;

Thanks muffin :hugs:



Mrs. MB said:


> Ash - yeah. Nothing wrong with him physiologically. It's a psychological. He has adult ADHD so he has a problem shutting off his brain as he puts it :) he is not on medication. Through the years he learned to manage it on his own and my work experience allows me to help him...
> 
> Annie - thank you... The issue is not well known and there's no consensus... Some got pregnant naturally and some through IUI... Since he has been able to do it I'm hoping it happens... We decided to try for a year and see what happens. I really don't want to put any pressure on him, that's the worst thing...

That's good that you two are working through it! But I was going to suggest the same thing that Pink suggested with the insemination kits. That might work!



5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery :nope: The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to :sex:and looking forward to testing this month :happydance:

I'm happy for you girly! Now get to :sex: ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so question for you ladies...I am going to post on TTC forums too but thought I'd also ask you lovelies :)

DH is leaving for a week this month during the time that I will probably be ovulating. He will be gone from July 18-26 and I think my apps say that I will be in my fertile window anywhere from the 16th on. 

So my question is...if DH and I dtd for the three days before he leaves (So on the 15, 16, and 17 and MAYBE the 18 depending on the time he has to leave) would there be any chance I could end up pregnant from that?

I know I am probably just grasping at straws here but I thought I would ask lol!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So excited to see scans & tests tomorrow! I'll be checking in for sure. 

Such a beautiful family amber, those are great photos :) 

I've never heard of it mrs mb but I appreciate you sharing. This is a safe place and we are all here for you. It only takes one time ;) it'll happen!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes ashley just bd as much as possible swimmiescan live a few days !! ;) and if you can get it on the 18th do it! ! Because that's even closer to O if your fertile week starts on 16th you would actually O according to them on 19th? So those days you said u can bd are perfect!!


----------



## ashleyg

We will try! But if he has to get up at like 5am on the 18th then I'll probably pass LOL but definitely on the other day we will :)


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies! Whew I've had a lot to catch up on. I'm sorry I've been away but I've been dealing with some serious medical issues. After a battery of tests we still don't know what all is going on. TTC has been put on the back burner until we get some more answers, but I will still be here cheering all you lovelies on!

Annie and Disney-can't wait to see scan pics :)

5stars I'm so glad that the new doctor was more optimistic and not rude like the other. Praying this is your month!

Amber It's nice to see you back dear.I agree with the others, I didn't feel as though you over shared, but I think it was very sweet of you to be concerned and definitely shows what a lovely person you are. And your family pics are gorgeous!

muffin I am so excited for your test tomorrow!!!!!

MrsMB definitely not TMI here. I hope someone else has some experience to share some nuggets of wisdom with you.

Pink :hugs: thinking of you

Ashley those wondfos are so mean to you. :( Good luck with temping this next cycle

Corn I just love your attitude and how you are always uplifting to everyone.

FLarmy, Pato, hopeful, Jessalex (and I'm sure I've missed several others) I've missed all you ladies and hope that life is finding you well at whatever stage you're in.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Busytulip sorry to hear about the medical issues. Mind if I ask what's going on? Hopefully nothing too worrisome!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you. Not at all. They have found a large mass in my neck, we aren't sure what to make of it yet. Still waiting on results.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Unexpected scan yesterday :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teeny Weeny

What a beautiful scan picture. Xx


----------



## jessalex

Mrs mb - I wanted to say thank you for having the courage to share with all of us on here. I agree with the others, perhaps the insemination kit could be helpful if you are both happy to try that? This thread is the only one I visit on here, simply because everyone is so super supportive and caring. 
Ash - did the spotting stop? Are you testing in the morning?? GL if you are!!
Amber - beautiful photos, it looks like you and your wonderful family had some good quality time together. I would just like to add that your posts have always been heartfelt and not tmi, please do not worry, we all go through things and we need to share them.
Busy - oh my goodness!! I guess they have tested you for a heap of things!! Really hoping whatever it is is benign and easily treatable. All the best, will be thinking of you :hugs:
Tasha - cute scan xx Everything ok? Just asking as the scan was unexpected.
Pink - hope you are doing ok hun 

All the best to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Gwen2012

Good morning ladies update my temperatures drop dramatically . I'm 12dpo Not sure if this could be implementation or not I want from 98.74 to 97.52. I didn't get good sleep last night but I don't think that matters. Guess I will be waiting for AF unless my temps shoot up in the morning. Funny thing is I feel pregnant this heartburn and back ache and so tired is killing me...
tested BFN with fmu


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busytulip I'm so sorry to hear about that! That must be so stressful. My husband had a b niegn tumor removed from his face/neck years ago... It's scary but he's just fine. Hoping that's all it is. Please keep us posted! You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha... Cute scan! Glad all is well! 

Muffin...your too cute! I wanna see that test! 

Disney love the dildo comment hehe..those scans are AWKWARD : ) can't wait to see scan pic! 

Annie I'm so excited for today : )

Ashely you have a good chance... Get it done! 

Everyone else I hope you have a great Friday!


----------



## Gwen2012

Well looking back at my last pregnancy post I didn't get a positive until I was late hoping this is the case. Hope this is my implatation dip below coverline...


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yes all ok :) just had an appointment with a gynaecologist who was asking lots of questions etc then at the end she said right lets scan you ... Big grin on my face as it wasn't expected :)


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies all :flower: for everyone....

Amber....glad to see you back. I honestly don't have a problem with anything shared on here as being TMI. I'm honored that you felt comfortable enough with us to open up. It makes us all be more real to each other ....u know than just a generic internet person u have no connection with.... I appreciate it and you have a beautiful family..

Tulip.... sorry to hear about your medical issues, will definitely be praying. 

Pink.... how are you feeling today?

Mrs. MB.... I truly appreciate your sharing that with us. I don't know much about it but the advice of the others might be a solution for you...

5 Stars.....so glad you got a better doctor, this one seems really nice, like Pink said, a good doctor is invaluable...

Ashley....how goes the spotting today? Did it stop or lead to :af: ? I hope not...

Tasha....I was concerned when you mentioned "unexpected" so thanks for clearing that up... it was a beautiful scan...

Muffin.....GL with testing...:dust:

Annie & Disney....all the best with your scans...

Corn, Jessalex, Teeny, Flarmy, Gwen, Onetubeleft and anybody else I have forgotten to mention, hope you are all doing well....have a great day and a truly wonderful weekend lovelies:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Pato

AFM....I think I need to stop temping every morning bc it's beginning to be stressful in that I keep getting anxious hoping it stays high, which it is. I'm not having any noticeable CM like some of you mentioned either and that too is concerning..apart from the ultra sore bbs, I have quite a bit of bloat and now my taste-buds are changing and I'm beginning to get food aversions. Oh and I also have a vamped up sense of smell. This morning my Boo was laughing at me because I have a strong scent somewhere that only I can smell, and its a disgusting sent and made me feel nauseated. I just want to settle in and enjoy this pregnancy and quit worrying. My Boo is amazing and very comforting, and he's so very attentive and gentle....


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh the smells... Such a lovely part of pregnancy. Something always smells! : )


----------



## busytulip

tasha-love the scan pic, I'm glad it was just a surprise scan :)

Corn-thank you for sharing your husband's experience. I'm hoping it is something similar. I did have a softball sized benign tumor removed from my right leg years ago-so it isn't out of the realm of possibility.

Jess- I really appreciate your prayers :hugs:

Gwen-good luck! Hopefully your hunch is right and it was just implantation dip.

Pato-oh yes, the super sniffer! I had a huge aversion to the scent of meat with one of my pregnancies-I had to avoid that aisle in the super market. It was awful. I hope you find the offensive odor.


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Thank you. Not at all. They have found a large mass in my neck, we aren't sure what to make of it yet. Still waiting on results.

Oh wow, I hope it is nothing serious. Hoping the tests come back with results that are desired in this situation FX :flower:


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Unexpected scan yesterday :cloud9:

Great scan! I love how they look like little gummy bears at this stage. So cute and glad everything looks great :thumbup:


Pato said:


> AFM....I think I need to stop temping every morning bc it's beginning to be stressful in that I keep getting anxious hoping it stays high, which it is. I'm not having any noticeable CM like some of you mentioned either and that too is concerning..apart from the ultra sore bbs, I have quite a bit of bloat and now my taste-buds are changing and I'm beginning to get food aversions. Oh and I also have a vamped up sense of smell. This morning my Boo was laughing at me because I have a strong scent somewhere that only I can smell, and its a disgusting sent and made me feel nauseated. I just want to settle in and enjoy this pregnancy and quit worrying. My Boo is amazing and very comforting, and he's so very attentive and gentle....

I would stop temping if it stresses you out. It won't change anything :). Try and stay positive-- I know how hard it is. I still assume the worst with every little thing! I know how it is with the smells as well. I swear I smell stuff that I never could smell before. Smelly smells. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Started feeling really bad yesterday, fever, hurting bad, came in for emergency exam with my dr Everything did not pass I have a severe infection I have to be admitted now to the hospital and have an emergency d&c.. they will keep me overy the weekend for iv antibiotics


----------



## ashleyg

Pink Omg! I am praying for you!! I hope everything goes well, please keep us updated when you can <3 We love you!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM - It's a full on period now. Cramping and all. I spotted most of yesterday and this morning AF was in full flow. SO onto the next cycle. Sucks. I am really looking forward to my appt on Wednesday to get everything checked out. I really really hope nothing is wrong and it's just out of whack hormones or something :/


But thanks ladies for answering my question about dtd a few days before my fertile window. Like I said, I am not holding out much hope lol but thought we would give it a try just to see.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey guys!! So I tested with frer bfn!! Lol I'll probably test tomorrow with the other if af doesn't show we'll see I'm sttiiiillllll bf the baby lol so who knows ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink!! What in the world! ? I'm sorry girl, I have no words for you, we r so helpless , I hate that for u, just try and rest and get better sending hugs xxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh pink...so sorry that it's not over : ( that's terrible! 
I wish they would just scan us after to make sure our bodies have done the job properly. I hope you have a fast recovery! I'm so sorry...I had a emergency DnC as well : (


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I'm sorry... It's so disheartening : ( 
On to better things in August


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Started feeling really bad yesterday, fever, hurting bad, came in for emergency exam with my dr Everything did not pass I have a severe infection I have to be admitted now to the hospital and have an emergency d&c.. they will keep me overy the weekend for iv antibiotics

:huh::saywhat:....so didn't they check it when u were induced....o maan that's rough...I'm so sorry honey but I'm thankful u r getting treatment bc that is dangerous....having retained products....I'm so praying for right now:hugs:


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> AFM - It's a full on period now. Cramping and all. I spotted most of yesterday and this morning AF was in full flow. SO onto the next cycle. Sucks. I am really looking forward to my appt on Wednesday to get everything checked out. I really really hope nothing is wrong and it's just out of whack hormones or something :/
> 
> 
> But thanks ladies for answering my question about dtd a few days before my fertile window. Like I said, I am not holding out much hope lol but thought we would give it a try just to see.

Oh Ash...I'm so sorry...I had hoped u would have ur bfp and we could be bump buddies:hugs:...I hope ur apt on Wednesday brings the answers u need and all will be well for next month. Don't worry about dtd, as long as u get in in there , there's always hope.....look at me, I didn't have much hope for this cycle with my messed up O dates but see how that turned out:hugs:...hoping the same for you honey:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Pato! I guess it's just starting to worry me since we did everything right and lined up all the dates for last cycle and it didn't happen. So I don't know how it could happen this month when he will be gone basically my whole fertile window. Of course I would love it to happen but i don't want to get too hopeful to be letdown again. But I know what you mean, it can happen when you're not expecting it too. 

How many times did you guys DTD? You said your o dates were messed up so just wondering! lol!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I'm sorry :, ( it will happen soon!! When u least expect it, I know your down today, try to cheer up, and smile!! Xxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; we r here !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash, I think for me and you it's the bf, seriously


----------



## ashleyg

Even if I stopped bfing her in January?!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Dont get down Ashley...you can do everything right and nothing. Then hardy do it and bam! I did everything right last cycle and nothing...so I was pissed lol. I have gotten pregnant twice from doing it ONCE....now I try and no... So there's not always a reason : )


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry, our families have kept us busy and when we are t running around i am taking a nap as i dont sleep well at night. 




ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies so I want to start temping this cycle. I got a BBT thermometer and I created an account on Fertility Friend to start charting everything.
> 
> When do I start temping? The day after my period ends? When I'm ovulating does my temp rise or dip? After O does it rise/dip? Please fill me in on all the info! Lol. This is my first time ever trying this so I am hoping it works.
> 
> I got in my new OPK strips and more Wondfo tests today. I ordered Fertileaide for DH and he has been taking them for a few days now. I also got come FertileCM supplements for me and will start taking those along with my prenatals and Folic Acid vitamins. I am hoping that all of this will lead to a positive in the next cycle or two :)

I temped orally but as pink said it can change so much depending on different environments each night. For the most part though youll see a dip around O and then an elevation of temps throughout the tww. You might get a dip or so in the tww which is possibly implantation... For a good amount of women their temp plumits right ariund AF due but for some it doesnt hPpen until after AF comes. FX temping helps you pinpoint O bettter.





Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy- hope your announcements make it in time! Hate when stuff gets pushed back as far as delivery.

I think they will. They arrived in orlando today so I think theyll get delivered to,orrow.., just in time :)



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm home from holiday and have about 80 pages to catch up on I think. How is everyone?
> 
> I started to bleed the first day of holiday and by day 4 passed my baby/pregnancy alone. It was scary but scan today shows I'm healthy. It's been hard.
> 
> I'm shocked to see there have been two more angels and am so so very sorry to log on and see that, honestly, my gut dropped to the floor.

Welcome back. :hugs: i am so glad your body was able to pass everything on its own witout any complications. It has been a rough road for our group but we are all helping each other through it. Glad to have you back



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey :thumbup: I really am, I'm thankful for my health and my beautiful children and we're ready to try again.
> :hugs:
> 
> Reading back on some comments, can I just say that, I may have been far too up front and personal about my loss journey and for that I apologise. It's never been my intention to scare anyone or cause anyone anxiety or upset. If by me being too truthful I have hurt or frightened anyone I am truly and deeply sorry. :flower:
> The only thing I can say is I thought this was a place where concerns and heartache could be shared as well as joy. BUT I believe I was too graphic, maybe due to my medical background :shrug: (I've been told that before by family)
> Can I suggest, so that for those who want to be supported or supportive to others grieving that we maybe spoiler box any MC/scares/content? :flower:
> I think that would be helpful in protecting women's feelings on here, which is so important, especially given that pregnancy and childbirth is one of the most vulnerable times of our lives.
> I love you all and you all have been amazing :hugs:

Please do not feel like you did anything wrong. You were just open and honest which is part of what makes this group great. Even if it did introduce a little fewr into some, it was a good piece of imformation that allowed us all to geow, learn, and be able to understand your journey better. We love you girl and want you to feel absolutely comfortable posting ANYTHING you want :hugs:




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Spoiler
> Don't get me wrong, It's taken a lot of wine, tears and prayers to give us strength, but we are in a very good place and are so so so very glad to have good health and not have to have a single bit of medical intervention :hugs: I have a lot of respect for my body right now for being the kindest it could have been in a terrible situation. All the scans were wrong the pregnancy was much larger than expected. But that's over now and we are moving forward. Never forgetting our little angel of course. xxxx

Your little angel will be up there prepping your rainbow baby to meet some of the greatest parents ever. :hugs:




AnnieMac2 said:


> I have a scan at 6w7d tomorrow. Hopefully it's a lot better than the last week's. My hcg came back at 86,400ish from Wednesday so I'm now getting more optimistic. How are you?

Anxious to hear how it goes/went Annie. FX it is good news!




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> and on that note, would anyone like to see some bad quality holiday snaps? lol. The grainy ones are Photo's taken of the tiny screen on my digital camera with my phone lol.
> 
> This pictures are the reasons I can smile and be strong.

Such a beautiful amazing family.



5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery :nope: The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to :sex:and looking forward to testing this month :happydance:

So glad you had a better experience with this dr. I bet she is right and you do t even need the hsg next cycle :winkwink: :dust:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Oh I'm testing in the am!! &#9825;

So anxious to see!



ashleyg said:


> Okay so question for you ladies...I am going to post on TTC forums too but thought I'd also ask you lovelies :)
> 
> DH is leaving for a week this month during the time that I will probably be ovulating. He will be gone from July 18-26 and I think my apps say that I will be in my fertile window anywhere from the 16th on.
> 
> So my question is...if DH and I dtd for the three days before he leaves (So on the 15, 16, and 17 and MAYBE the 18 depending on the time he has to leave) would there be any chance I could end up pregnant from that?
> 
> I know I am probably just grasping at straws here but I thought I would ask lol!

You should be ok. You could always end up Oing early which would mean you have lots of swimmers waiting for that egg. FX! :dust: remember, it just takes 1 swimmer



busytulip said:


> Thank you. Not at all. They have found a large mass in my neck, we aren't sure what to make of it yet. Still waiting on results.

Omg! I hope it is nothing bad. FX it is just a swollen lymph node or a non cancerous lump. Will be thinking about you. 



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Unexpected scan yesterday :cloud9:

What a great scan :thumbup::thumbup:




Pato said:


> AFM....I think I need to stop temping every morning bc it's beginning to be stressful in that I keep getting anxious hoping it stays high, which it is. I'm not having any noticeable CM like some of you mentioned either and that too is concerning..apart from the ultra sore bbs, I have quite a bit of bloat and now my taste-buds are changing and I'm beginning to get food aversions. Oh and I also have a vamped up sense of smell. This morning my Boo was laughing at me because I have a strong scent somewhere that only I can smell, and its a disgusting sent and made me feel nauseated. I just want to settle in and enjoy this pregnancy and quit worrying. My Boo is amazing and very comforting, and he's so very attentive and gentle....

I stopped temping the day after my conformation. I couldnt handle the idea of stress wondering each day if my temp would drop. :hugs: the smells suck... Hope you have an easy ride with sy,pyoma



pinkpassion said:


> Started feeling really bad yesterday, fever, hurting bad, came in for emergency exam with my dr Everything did not pass I have a severe infection I have to be admitted now to the hospital and have an emergency d&c.. they will keep me overy the weekend for iv antibiotics

Oh no. :( im so sorry pink. I will be thinking of you and sending :dust: for a speedy recovery



ashleyg said:


> - It's a full on period now. Cramping and all. I spotted most of yesterday and this morning AF was in full flow. SO onto the next cycle. Sucks. I am really looking forward to my appt on Wednesday to get everything checked out. I really really hope nothing is wrong and it's just out of whack hormones or something :/
> 
> 
> But thanks ladies for answering my question about dtd a few days before my fertile window. Like I said, I am not holding out much hope lol but thought we would give it a try just to see.

Im sorry the witch came but not you are set for yhe next cycle with a good bag of tricks so to say to help you along the way


----------



## ashleyg

Corn - that is true. We got pg with our daughter after just one "oops" night lol. I wish it was that easy this time. 

FLArmy - thank you for the advice on Temping. I am going to give it a try just to see if it makes a difference. I think trying it out this month when DH will be gone will be good practice for next month. 

I know it only takes one swimmer and I am hoping that that's he case this month haha. But I know it's a slim chance. We are just going to have fun and wait until August I don't even think I am going to test this month


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin, I was hoping for a BFP from you today. Hopefully in the next few days. 

Pink I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad that you are in a safe place now and getting everything taken care of. 

Pato I would definitely say to stop temping! You're pregnant, just enjoy it and try not to stress :) 

Ashley I also got pregnant last time after sex one time 5 days before O! I was shocked. This time we timed perfect every time and it took 4 months. It's just luck of the draw, don't be discouraged.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> FLArmy - thank you for the advice on Temping. I am going to give it a try just to see if it makes a difference. I think trying it out this month when DH will be gone will be good practice for next month.
> 
> I know it only takes one swimmer and I am hoping that that's he case this month haha. But I know it's a slim chance. We are just going to have fun and wait until August I don't even think I am going to test this month

:) yeah take this opportunity to try out a few things like temping and see what works best with your schedule. we are here for you no matter what


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh my, I was gone for 12 hours and it just took me half an hour to catch up! My evening took an unexpectedly busy turn and then I just passed out exhausted. I think this thread needs to get an award for the most active support group!

Ladies, thank you so much for being so supportive. You brought me to tears... I think we'll try this month and see what happens... I will wait a while to bring up insemination as I know it's going to be pretty hurtful for him. He's been so big on "knocking me up the right way." He's really a wonderful man and he loves me so much. I can't imagine not being supportive... 

I believe it's the last day of my AF today so I scheduled a nice waxing appointment for tomorrow morning and off I go trying all next week until he leaves on the 16th ...


----------



## ashleyg

.hopeful.one. said:


> Ashley I also got pregnant last time after sex one time 5 days before O! I was shocked. This time we timed perfect every time and it took 4 months. It's just luck of the draw, don't be discouraged.

Really?! That gives me some hope ;)



FLArmyWife said:


> :) yeah take this opportunity to try out a few things like temping and see what works best with your schedule. we are here for you no matter what

Thank you! You ladies are awesome :)


----------



## Gwen2012

pinkpassion said:


> Started feeling really bad yesterday, fever, hurting bad, came in for emergency exam with my dr Everything did not pass I have a severe infection I have to be admitted now to the hospital and have an emergency d&c.. they will keep me overy the weekend for iv antibiotics

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope everything go well and you get out soon.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck Mrs. MB!! <3


----------



## ashleyg

Also, I don't know if you ladies would feel comfortable doing this or not but I would love to add you on Facebook (if you have it) to keep in touch that way! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- I'm ok with that. just can't post anything ttc related or anything because we haven't done the announcement yet


Also, I didn't get to share my 10 week photo with you lovely ladies yesterday
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.png
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashleyg

No problem! I don't post anything like that either since no one knows we are trying:)


----------



## ashleyg

I am under Ashley Gardner if you want to search


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- what is your display pic?


----------



## ashleyg

Me in sunglasses with my DH!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok. hopefully that'll narrow it down. give me a moment


----------



## ashleyg

I didn't know there were that many with my name lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh yeah lol. the search came up with a bunch lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't find you... Here's a link to me though :) https://m.facebook.com/alexandra.heyman?ref=bookmarks

Hopefully that works!


----------



## FLArmyWife

got you Hopeful!


----------



## ashleyg

Yay! Got both of you :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Oh no, I'm so sorry for the way things are going. Wish I could do something for you. Very hopeful that you will regain your health and strength soon. 

5Stars - That's great news! Fingers crossed for a BFP this month. Get on the band wagon with Ashley and I, let's see where things go!

Muffin - I'm sorry for your BFN, as long as AF isn't there you're not out yet!

Tasha - What a beautiful scan! And how amazing to see the little bean when you didn't expect to! 

Busytulip - Hopefully you get a clean bill of health soon!

FLArmy - Awesome 10 week pic!!!

Ashley - would have loved to have you on Facebook but due to the nature of my job I don't have one :(

Can't wait to see the scans from the ladies that are going for their appointments today!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Started feeling really bad yesterday, fever, hurting bad, came in for emergency exam with my dr Everything did not pass I have a severe infection I have to be admitted now to the hospital and have an emergency d&c.. they will keep me overy the weekend for iv antibiotics

OH NO! Praying for you that everything goes well. Ugh you've been through too much already :(



ashleyg said:


> Also, I don't know if you ladies would feel comfortable doing this or not but I would love to add you on Facebook (if you have it) to keep in touch that way! :)

You guys can send me a request https://www.facebook.com/kimbatson88
I haven't announced anything either ;). I apologize in advance for all my Disneyland posts :blush:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol I almost made the same apology! I post about Disney and my dogs A LOT

In fact.. I need some ideas ladies.. we are going to a dessert party tonight at Disney's EPCOT.

The only drinks they offer are water, sodas, and wine. My family is all going to be expecting me to drink wine.. any clever ideas of ways to get around them being curious?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

busytulip said:


> Thank you. Not at all. They have found a large mass in my neck, we aren't sure what to make of it yet. Still waiting on results.

I'm so sorry to read this you must be so worried



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Unexpected scan yesterday :cloud9:

Huge congratulations what a beautiful looking bean! :baby:



pinkpassion said:


> Started feeling really bad yesterday, fever, hurting bad, came in for emergency exam with my dr Everything did not pass I have a severe infection I have to be admitted now to the hospital and have an emergency d&c.. they will keep me overy the weekend for iv antibiotics

Pink thats awful I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you physically make a quick recovery and are supported to be able to recover mentally too, sending loads of love and well wishes



FLArmyWife said:


> Ash- I'm ok with that. just can't post anything ttc related or anything because we haven't done the announcement yet
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't get to share my 10 week photo with you lovely ladies yesterday

Awwwwwwwwwww cute! 

FLArmy wife, Thank you so much for all your kind words. I'm not worried and don't feel I can't be open I just became aware that although we are all in different stages and fab friends, guests and others do log on this is a TWW board not a loss board and I'm glad it was brought up because some women have been through so much and may only stick to the TWW board becuase they want to avoid such topics. Just trying to not hurt anyone. xxx


----------



## ashleyg

Aww too bad Mrs. MB! :(

Added you though Disney!


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww cute!
> FLArmy wife, Thank you so much for all your kind words. I'm not worried and don't feel I can't be open I just became aware that although we are all in different stages and fab friends, guests and others do log on this is a TWW board not a loss board and I'm glad it was brought up because some women have been through so much and may only stick to the TWW board becuase they want to avoid such topics. Just trying to not hurt anyone. xxx

thank you
I completely understand what you mean. I have yet to transfer from a ttc journal to a pregnancy journal and am not following any boards actively in the 1st tri area.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Just sent a request disney :) I'm Alexandra.


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Thank you Pato! I guess it's just starting to worry me since we did everything right and lined up all the dates for last cycle and it didn't happen. So I don't know how it could happen this month when he will be gone basically my whole fertile window. Of course I would love it to happen but i don't want to get too hopeful to be letdown again. But I know what you mean, it can happen when you're not expecting it too.
> 
> How many times did you guys DTD? You said your o dates were messed up so just wondering! lol!

We DTD starting om CD 8,9,11,12,13,15...... I O'd either CD 12,13,15,17.... I had a temp dip on CD 12 and then my temp rose only back to my coverline on CD 13. It rose by .1 each day above my coverline for the next 2 days and then rose by .3 on CD 16. I personally went by the dip in my mind bc I couldn't see y it would have been CD 16 or 17.... but u know what, it doesn't matter now bc I got my :bfp:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Pink - I'm so sorry, but I'm glad you're being treated. Keep us updated and we'll be thinking of you! 

Gwen - fingers crossed!

Ashley - Sorry about af. The months I felt like I did everything "right" and didn't get a bfp were discouraging. It's so random though!

Got my first good scan ever today. There's a tadpole in there. Saw the heartbeat really clearly so that was a first for me and exciting. The tech said it was a good heart rate and it's just measuring a couple days behind (max), so no biggie.


----------



## AnnieMac2

And that is right, Pato! Does NOT matter!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> lol I almost made the same apology! I post about Disney and my dogs A LOT
> 
> In fact.. I need some ideas ladies.. we are going to a dessert party tonight at Disney's EPCOT.
> 
> The only drinks they offer are water, sodas, and wine. My family is all going to be expecting me to drink wine.. any clever ideas of ways to get around them being curious?

I love that we both have our Disney as our cover photo :laugh2:. Great minds think alike! 

Hmm that's a tough one. You can say you're driving? Not feeling like drinking? Either way it'll raise suspicions unfortunately.. 


ashleyg said:


> Aww too bad Mrs. MB! :(
> 
> Added you though Disney!

Gotcha! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I don't know ashley but I only feed Leia 1 time a day since march, ive never had a problem and have 4 so for me personally I feel that's what it is, idk. . And we used pull out method with other 4 and no opks and I got pregnant lol, corn is right , when you don't try it's like BAM really how did that happen lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Just sent a request disney :) I'm Alexandra.

Not seeing one :nope:


AnnieMac2 said:


> Pink - I'm so sorry, but I'm glad you're being treated. Keep us updated and we'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Gwen - fingers crossed!
> 
> Ashley - Sorry about af. The months I felt like I did everything "right" and didn't get a bfp were discouraging. It's so random though!
> 
> Got my first good scan ever today. There's a tadpole in there. Saw the heartbeat really clearly so that was a first for me and exciting. The tech said it was a good heart rate and it's just measuring a couple days behind (max), so no biggie.

So glad to hear your scan went great. Hopefully this puts your mind at ease! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Pato said:


> We DTD starting om CD 8,9,11,12,13,15...... I O'd either CD 12,13,15,17.... I had a temp dip on CD 12 and then my temp rose only back to my coverline on CD 13. It rose by .1 each day above my coverline for the next 2 days and then rose by .3 on CD 16. I personally went by the dip in my mind bc I couldn't see y it would have been CD 16 or 17.... but u know what, it doesn't matter now bc I got my :bfp:

Haha thanks girly! And nope, you got your BFP it doesn't matter! 



AnnieMac2 said:


> Pink - I'm so sorry, but I'm glad you're being treated. Keep us updated and we'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Gwen - fingers crossed!
> 
> Ashley - Sorry about af. The months I felt like I did everything "right" and didn't get a bfp were discouraging. It's so random though!
> 
> Got my first good scan ever today. There's a tadpole in there. Saw the heartbeat really clearly so that was a first for me and exciting. The tech said it was a good heart rate and it's just measuring a couple days behind (max), so no biggie.

Thank you. Maybe because I am not hopeful it'll surprise me this month lol. Wishful thinking ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy lol, tell them your taking antibiotics for a infection or something and u can't drink haha, ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley!! Guys.. my Facebook..

Ashley shane chaney

add me !! Ok don't mention anything about ttc because we'll ya know lmbo! ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - that was my idea too, say that you're on antibiotics... or maybe that you're doing a sober 30 days... Or you had a bad headache/stomach ache earlier in the day...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, I know, I sometimes have to go on DH's facebook to get a fix, lol. It's been a while so I'm kind of used to it but still feel out of the loop on things


----------



## FLArmyWife

AnnieMac2 said:


> Got my first good scan ever today. There's a tadpole in there. Saw the heartbeat really clearly so that was a first for me and exciting. The tech said it was a good heart rate and it's just measuring a couple days behind (max), so no biggie.

yay so happy for you!



Disneymom1129 said:


> I love that we both have our Disney as our cover photo :laugh2:. Great minds think alike!
> 
> Hmm that's a tough one. You can say you're driving? Not feeling like drinking? Either way it'll raise suspicions unfortunately..

Disney is my home :) 
I probably will be the one driving so I can use that.. or say that I tried the wines and didn't like the taste of any of them. I'm wondering if I can get Disney to pour some juice into a wine glass for me to play off :shrug:




muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy lol, tell them your taking antibiotics for a infection or something and u can't drink haha, ;)

I wish lol but I would have had to come up with that before moving so I could say I saw the DR right before leaving.. sadly my mom has seen me a lot the last few days and knows I don't have an infection and haven't seen a dr. thank you though!


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin added you!

FLArmy - I was going to say what the other ladies suggested! Headache or you're not feeling to well 

Mrs. MB - haha I know I think I am addicted to it. It keeps me entertained! I'm sad you do t have one!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I can definitely play off the not feeling well. I have been known to have massive debilitating headaches... so that will be a card in the deck for me to use tonight


----------



## Disneymom1129

It's nice being able to put a face with everyone's names! :)


----------



## ashleyg

Disney I was just thinking that! We've been talking for months now so I thought we were cool enough to be Facebook friends. ;) Next level of friendship haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

I've gotta go lay down.. I just had MS hit hard... and I feel like a truck ran me over all of a sudden


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww no flarmy try to take a nap I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I feel the same way we are close enough for fb!! You ladies have been more supportive then anyone I've ever had in my life, without drama even :) &#9825;&#9825; thank u !!


----------



## Mrs. MB

So I figured I can still settle with everyone in the middle. Here's a pic of me so you ladies can at least connect a face to the posts...
 



Attached Files:







MB.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs Mb woooo woooo beautiful ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

:nope::dohh:

So my FIL just got home from running errands. He asked if I had heard from my SIL (his oldest) and I said 'No, but we will all see them Monday at dinner". My FIL looks at me with a blank look and says "There is a dinner on Monday?" 

Me- "Yeah.. the 13th.. remember?.. at Magianno's?"
him- "Oh.. well I work Monday"
Me- "I scheduled this dinner almost 2 weeks ago"
him- "yeah but you know Regal (he works for regal cinemas part time but since loosing his full time job he has been working more there)"

....So... yesterday my BIL tells me he can't afford to drive the 1 1/2 hour from his college to come to the dinner... and now my FIL is saying he won't be going... Why do I try?


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - that sounds like my family... I gave up trying about a year and a half ago. I literally had a breakdown after an endless parade of BILs sleeping on my couch when my in-laws would kick them out periodically... Somehow my DH is the only functional human being out of three brothers...

I just had this conversation with my BIL
me: Check on mom (I call my MIL mom) please, you haven't talked to her since her surgery two weeks ago. 
BIL: It was an elective procedure. She would've told me if something was wrong
me: She had five tears in her rotator cuff repaired! She's in a sling and doped up. It wasn't elective and she's having a hard time!
BIL: Oh, well, why couldn't she call me?
me: Exactly how much of an idiot are you? She's your MOTHER. She had a surgery. At the very least it's the socially acceptable norm.
BIL: I still don't understand why she can't call me and tell me she's not feeling well...


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> I've gotta go lay down.. I just had MS hit hard... and I feel like a truck ran me over all of a sudden

Sorry to hear :(. MS has me today as well. I find if I keep my stomach full then it stays at bay, but not working so well today. Feel better! :flower:


Mrs. MB said:


> So I figured I can still settle with everyone in the middle. Here's a pic of me so you ladies can at least connect a face to the posts...

Lovely! <3


FLArmyWife said:


> :nope::dohh:
> 
> So my FIL just got home from running errands. He asked if I had heard from my SIL (his oldest) and I said 'No, but we will all see them Monday at dinner". My FIL looks at me with a blank look and says "There is a dinner on Monday?"
> 
> Me- "Yeah.. the 13th.. remember?.. at Magianno's?"
> him- "Oh.. well I work Monday"
> Me- "I scheduled this dinner almost 2 weeks ago"
> him- "yeah but you know Regal (he works for regal cinemas part time but since loosing his full time job he has been working more there)"
> 
> ....So... yesterday my BIL tells me he can't afford to drive the 1 1/2 hour from his college to come to the dinner... and now my FIL is saying he won't be going... Why do I try?

Well try not to stress, whoever can make it will make it. If they don't-- their loss! You're sending out announcements anyway right :). I would be annoyed too, though. :dohh:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy, I agree with disney. Don't let them get you down! Stick to your plan and if they miss out then too bad for them.


----------



## FLArmyWife

That would drive me nuts MB


Well the announcements we were mailing out are to like aunts and uncles.. so for my husband's brother and father to not be there... idk if we will do it now. We might just do dinner as a normal thing and wait to tell them later though it is already so hard to hide it. I am so fed up right now though I kinda just want to blurt it out but DH is stopping me because he knows I'd be upset with myself for doing so down the road. 

... but no time to dwell on it as I have to go to the dessert party my mom planned for my belated bday

Thanks for being so awesome ladies


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree flarmy their loss if they can't make it , try not to worry, my family is same gave up long ago, now I always expect half of who I invite to show up. Try not to let it ruin your lovely reveal!! &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy magiannos in jax!? Love it&#9825;&#9825; enjoy


----------



## muffinbabes4

Also flarmy my house closing date is august 7th (supposed to be) in greencove, I'll be close to u haha!!


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - that sounds like my family... I gave up trying about a year and a half ago. I literally had a breakdown after an endless parade of BILs sleeping on my couch when my in-laws would kick them out periodically... Somehow my DH is the only functional human being out of three brothers...
> 
> I just had this conversation with my BIL
> me: Check on mom (I call my MIL mom) please, you haven't talked to her since her surgery two weeks ago.
> BIL: It was an elective procedure. She would've told me if something was wrong
> me: She had five tears in her rotator cuff repaired! She's in a sling and doped up. It wasn't elective and she's having a hard time!
> BIL: Oh, well, why couldn't she call me?
> me: Exactly how much of an idiot are you? She's your MOTHER. She had a surgery. At the very least it's the socially acceptable norm.
> BIL: I still don't understand why she can't call me and tell me she's not feeling well...

Is this a joke....are humans that inconsiderate...that's his mother...she gave birth to that idiot.... I wonder if she was as excited to be pregnat with him as we are now with ours!!!! Funny how some of them turn out:dohh:


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> So I figured I can still settle with everyone in the middle. Here's a pic of me so you ladies can at least connect a face to the posts...

WOW....Beautiful


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> :nope::dohh:
> 
> So my FIL just got home from running errands. He asked if I had heard from my SIL (his oldest) and I said 'No, but we will all see them Monday at dinner". My FIL looks at me with a blank look and says "There is a dinner on Monday?"
> 
> Me- "Yeah.. the 13th.. remember?.. at Magianno's?"
> him- "Oh.. well I work Monday"
> Me- "I scheduled this dinner almost 2 weeks ago"
> him- "yeah but you know Regal (he works for regal cinemas part time but since loosing his full time job he has been working more there)"
> 
> ....So... yesterday my BIL tells me he can't afford to drive the 1 1/2 hour from his college to come to the dinner... and now my FIL is saying he won't be going... Why do I try?

Oh dear....:hugs:....Honestly Idk bc I don't have difficult inlaws.....or family for that matter. Then again...I'm a little two outspoken to notice:blush:
I'm not one who tries too hard to fit in.... if u r being difficult, I blank you...FAST....and I don't care either....I say what I need to and then I'm good, if they have a problem then well....that's their problem....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busyt I'm so sorry I'm sure everything will get figured out!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful I sent u a request :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

So has anyone got a faint line past 10 dpo? That tested daily? Just wondering ..


----------



## TheTiebreaker

OMG! I just typed the longest post ever, minimized the page for a minute, came back, and everything I typed was all gone!!!! Grrrr! I have had a busy couple days and haven't been able to post. There has been so much happening on here! I missed you guys! 

I am so sorry Pink that you are having to deal with even more! You have had to go through so much all ready! Praying you get better soon!

I am sorry about AF Ashley! Don't give up hope for next cycle though! It happened for my SIL after one time dtd days before O! It can happen! 

Good luck to all those testing! Can't wait to see some more BFPs! Hoping all the pg girls have very little ms! Especially you, Flarmy! I am sorry you're so sick!!! 

Here is my Facebook if you girls want to add me! https://m.facebook.com/brooke.randall.501?ref=bookmarks


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Muffin- I tested 10 dpo and 11 dpo. They were both super light positives. The 11 dpo one wasn't any darker than at 10 dpo. It got darker a couple days later. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I sent u a request tie!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Just sent you a request tiebreaker :)

I've added more friends today than I have in a year :laugh2:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Me to disney!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - it's sad, really... My in-laws adopted all three of the boys. They went through years of applications, classes and having social workers dictate every aspect of their lives. They fought to have the boys so hard. Both always say that if every parent who could conceive naturally had to jump through all the hoops humanity would die out... My in-laws are amazing and wonderful people. It's just sad for me to see the two younger boys (27-years-old and 21-years-old) be completely insensitive, lazy and self-absorbed... I was there as they grew up, I know they know better... 

FLArmy - do what you can... You can still announce at dinner and have your SIL on Skype or FaceTime? You can do a little cute dessert reveal for your FIL when he comes home from work? I can only imagine how stressful it is to have to hide it, especially when you're under the same roof...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sent you a request tie! Love your little blondies. 

So I'm only 5w4d and I'm already second guessing being team yellow!! Hubbs is not really on board with that and now I'm thinking we will probably find out. Urgh, why must I be so indecisive!?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks hopeful! Yeah it's a pretty sure bet that this one will be a blondie too! This is our third and there is no way I could not find out the gender! Lol. I have no patience! I want to know right now! Lol. I might do a gender reveal party though, if I can stand to not find out at the ultrasound!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley I sent you a friend request!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

And you Flarmy!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - one of my friends had the tech write the gender of the baby on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope because she and hubby weren't sure. They ended up selling the envelope and the reveal to the highest bidder at a family gathering :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is awesome, Mrs. MB! What a great idea!


----------



## ashleyg

Confirmed your request Tie!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> So I figured I can still settle with everyone in the middle. Here's a pic of me so you ladies can at least connect a face to the posts...

Cute pic Mrs MB


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies I can't keep up lol...Ive been bz all day because my OH bday is tomorrow and me and the little ones are trying to get gifts!

Pink Im sooooo sorry to hear that you are going through so much hun...hopefully this will all end soon...you are in my prayers and thoughts

Ashley Im sorry the witch got you, fx you catch the egg with the few times you have to bd

FL I so hope you feel better soon and try not to stress too much about who can't make it to dinner

Im sorry if I left out anyone that is having a not so great day or who wished me well for a BFP this month....I tried to play catch up but it's so much to remember lol....


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. MB said:


> Hopeful - one of my friends had the tech write the gender of the baby on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope because she and hubby weren't sure. They ended up selling the envelope and the reveal to the highest bidder at a family gathering :)

That's so much fun! I'm glad I have some time to figure it all out.


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs B. You're so cute!!

Thanks 5stars. We will see what happens!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok so my good friend just got her bfp on frer at 10 dpo. .. wondfo was stark white until 11 extremely faint faint and 12 finally can see w/o tilting lol.still extremely faint faint.. now I love their opks but not to fond of their hpt for early testing.....
Just letting you guys know just because lol &#9825;&#9825; 
For any upcoming testers ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Here's baby Disney! :cloud9:

Heartbeat was 169bpm and was measuring a day ahead at 8w2d. But keeping my dd as 02/18. 

I am so in love! Gosh nothing like seeing them for the first time... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> Here's baby Disney! :cloud9:
> 
> Heartbeat was 169bpm and was measuring a day ahead at 8w2d. But keeping my dd as 02/18.
> 
> I am so in love! Gosh nothing like seeing them for the first time... :cloud9:

Such a cute photo! Congrats on the great scan :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney awwww...cute scan : ) glad all is ok!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love it disney !! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay bump buddy, Disney!!! Such a great pic!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks so much ladies! :hugs:

Told my parents tonight and it went well! This will be grandbaby #10 for them so it's nothing new to them :laugh2:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi everyone.. I'm still at the hospital , I may have to stay another night because my temp was elevated at my recent vitals check. :cry: I miss my dd.. and my husband !!!! This whole pregnancy has been so traumatic for me...


----------



## pinkpassion

I know there have been new scans/bfps, and I want to sincerely congratulate everyone for them!! That's absolutely amazing and wonderful news, I haven't looked at the threads so I don't know who had what, it's just too hard for me right jow, salt in a fresh wound... and I hope that doesn't offend anyone .. just, when I think I'm getting better and healing something else happens and I'm quite sad about know what age my baby should be and what he/she should look like!!
I *may* take a break from bnb just for that reason and come back when I am ready!!
Again, I truly hope I don't offend anyone, I sincerely am happy for all of you, I've been routing for all of you!!! It's just hard for me!!!
One last thing, I don't have Facebook which is a huge bummer because I'd love to add y'all so I will miss out, but I do have instagram if anyone has that, I know it's not the same but it's something !!!!
Love you ladies!!!!! <3


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> Here's baby Disney! :cloud9:
> 
> Heartbeat was 169bpm and was measuring a day ahead at 8w2d. But keeping my dd as 02/18.
> 
> I am so in love! Gosh nothing like seeing them for the first time... :cloud9:

:cry::cry:awwwwww that's so beautiful


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pink Im so sorry this road has been rough for you....I pray that everything gets back to normal very soon. I am praying that the healing process is speedy. Hang in there ladybug :hugs:

what is your name on IG


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> I know there have been new scans/bfps, and I want to sincerely congratulate everyone for them!! That's absolutely amazing and wonderful news, I haven't looked at the threads so I don't know who had what, it's just too hard for me right jow, salt in a fresh wound... and I hope that doesn't offend anyone .. just, when I think I'm getting better and healing something else happens and I'm quite sad about know what age my baby should be and what he/she should look like!!
> I *may* take a break from bnb just for that reason and come back when I am ready!!
> Again, I truly hope I don't offend anyone, I sincerely am happy for all of you, I've been routing for all of you!!! It's just hard for me!!!
> One last thing, I don't have Facebook which is a huge bummer because I'd love to add y'all so I will miss out, but I do have instagram if anyone has that, I know it's not the same but it's something !!!!
> Love you ladies!!!!! <3

Oh Pink honey, I don't see how this could b offensive to anyone....I totally understand. We love you and want you to get better....take all the time you need, healing takes time, we will miss you and know that we'really always here for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi pato how are you and the little bean :winkwink:


----------



## Pato

Question ladies...is all this lotiony cm normal? I don't remember having this with DD and this morning it literally woke me up....I slept without undies it was so hot:blush:...and I felt it trickling down my thigh and thought the worse....so I jumped up and ran to the bathroom thinking it was blood but it was loads of cm. I stood in front of my full length mirror and looked and it was literally just running out, I showed it to DH and he asked y it was like that....:shrug: I'm gonna Google it but thought I'd ask if anyone has this first....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry ladies, I promise I am attempting to keep up the best I can right now.





muffinbabes4 said:


> I agree flarmy their loss if they can't make it , try not to worry, my family is same gave up long ago, now I always expect half of who I invite to show up. Try not to let it ruin your lovely reveal!! &#9825;

It was hard for me to accept last night but this is finally how I woke up feeling... his loss... it just irritates me that he has a few days to attempt to switch with someone and he isn't even trying




muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy magiannos in jax!? Love it&#9825;&#9825; enjoy

lol no we have one here in Orlando an Point Orlando.. we have our rehearsal dinner there... soo good :thumbup:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Also flarmy my house closing date is august 7th (supposed to be) in greencove, I'll be close to u haha!!

Yeah we are hoping to be in our own place in Ocala by August 1st.. key word is HOPING lol. we'll maybe have to try and meet up



Pato said:


> Oh dear....:hugs:....Honestly Idk bc I don't have difficult inlaws.....or family for that matter. Then again...I'm a little two outspoken to notice:blush:
> I'm not one who tries too hard to fit in.... if u r being difficult, I blank you...FAST....and I don't care either....I say what I need to and then I'm good, if they have a problem then well....that's their problem....

They aren't normally this difficult (or maybe I got used to it) but this just really upset me yesterday. I ended up crying last night at Disney though my family thinks it was for a different reason. but this morning I woke up in a 'their loss' attitude so hopeful that sticks around to Monday





muffinbabes4 said:


> So has anyone got a faint line past 10 dpo? That tested daily? Just wondering ..

Well I tested from the day after my Ovulation trigger shot to about 15dpo.. my first TRUE line didn't show up on the wondofo until 12dpo..




TheTiebreaker said:


> OMG! I just typed the longest post ever, minimized the page for a minute, came back, and everything I typed was all gone!!!! Grrrr! I have had a busy couple days and haven't been able to post. There has been so much happening on here! I missed you guys!
> 
> Good luck to all those testing! Can't wait to see some more BFPs! Hoping all the pg girls have very little ms! Especially you, Flarmy! I am sorry you're so sick!!!
> 
> Here is my Facebook if you girls want to add me! https://m.facebook.com/brooke.randall.501?ref=bookmarks

I hate when you loose the entire reply! So annoying! No worries about not keeping up. We all understand everyone has different schedules and does what they can.
Thank you. The MS finally subsided last night and I feel better this morning. It really hadn't been bad.. I was MS free July 1-4, had MS on July 5, then MS free July 6-9, MS on july 10.. so I guess I can't complain too much. I'll take 1 day of hellish MS over every day
I confirmed you on FB. last night I saw it while at Disney and I was kinda like "uhm... who is this? maybe bnb?" so I saw your link this morning and was able to confirm lol.



Mrs. MB said:


> Pato - it's sad, really... My in-laws adopted all three of the boys. They went through years of applications, classes and having social workers dictate every aspect of their lives. They fought to have the boys so hard. Both always say that if every parent who could conceive naturally had to jump through all the hoops humanity would die out... My in-laws are amazing and wonderful people. It's just sad for me to see the two younger boys (27-years-old and 21-years-old) be completely insensitive, lazy and self-absorbed... I was there as they grew up, I know they know better...
> 
> FLArmy - do what you can... You can still announce at dinner and have your SIL on Skype or FaceTime? You can do a little cute dessert reveal for your FIL when he comes home from work? I can only imagine how stressful it is to have to hide it, especially when you're under the same roof...

I feel for your inlaws :(
My SIL will be there.. but not my BIL lol. I am sure though someone will call of facetime him once they all find out. and the dessert reveal for my FIL crossed my mind, just not sure I can keep everyone quiet long enough to surprise him lol. 
Yes hiding it is difficult.. which is why I am so anxious for Monday and hated the thought we might have to delay.. but I think we might try to get a take out box from the dinner place.. and I'll tell my FIL that we brought him home dessert, and when he opens the empty box inside will be the announcement... :shrug: idk.. I'm so indecisive lol




Mrs. MB said:


> Hopeful - one of my friends had the tech write the gender of the baby on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope because she and hubby weren't sure. They ended up selling the envelope and the reveal to the highest bidder at a family gathering :)

that's pretty cute



5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies I can't keep up lol...Ive been bz all day because my OH bday is tomorrow and me and the little ones are trying to get gifts!
> 
> 
> FL I so hope you feel better soon and try not to stress too much about who can't make it to dinner
> QUOTE]
> Don't stress 5stars.. I hope your OH has a great bday.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Here's baby Disney! :cloud9:
> 
> Heartbeat was 169bpm and was measuring a day ahead at 8w2d. But keeping my dd as 02/18.
> 
> I am so in love! Gosh nothing like seeing them for the first time... :cloud9:
> 
> Awe sooo cute! You are due exactly 2 weeks after me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.. I'm still at the hospital , I may have to stay another night because my temp was elevated at my recent vitals check. :cry: I miss my dd.. and my husband !!!! This whole pregnancy has been so traumatic for me...Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: I'm sorry this has been such a traumatic experience
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> I know there have been new scans/bfps, and I want to sincerely congratulate everyone for them!! That's absolutely amazing and wonderful news, I haven't looked at the threads so I don't know who had what, it's just too hard for me right jow, salt in a fresh wound... and I hope that doesn't offend anyone .. just, when I think I'm getting better and healing something else happens and I'm quite sad about know what age my baby should be and what he/she should look like!!
> I *may* take a break from bnb just for that reason and come back when I am ready!!
> Again, I truly hope I don't offend anyone, I sincerely am happy for all of you, I've been routing for all of you!!! It's just hard for me!!!
> One last thing, I don't have Facebook which is a huge bummer because I'd love to add y'all so I will miss out, but I do have instagram if anyone has that, I know it's not the same but it's something !!!!
> Love you ladies!!!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Pink- take ALL the time you need. You have been through a tragic loss and no one would fault you for wanting to take time to mourn and be depressed. You deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies...is all this lotiony cm normal? I don't remember having this with DD and this morning it literally woke me up....I slept without undies it was so hot:blush:...and I felt it trickling down my thigh and thought the worse....so I jumped up and ran to the bathroom thinking it was blood but it was loads of cm. I stood in front of my full length mirror and looked and it was literally just running out, I showed it to DH and he asked y it was like that....:shrug: I'm gonna Google it but thought I'd ask if anyone has this first....Click to expand...
> 
> I had lotion CM up to a week after my BFP.Click to expand...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I am so sorry. I wish there was something we could do to make things easier for you. I completely understand needing a break. We will all be here for you when you are ready to come back. I will be thinking and praying for you! Sending lots of hugs!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pato- I had lots of lotiony cm when I was first pregnant. It's now more of a mix of lotiony and ewcm. It seems like the amount was more at the beginning too, but I still have quite a bit. Lol. One of the joys of being pregnant. Lol.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> I know there have been new scans/bfps, and I want to sincerely congratulate everyone for them!! That's absolutely amazing and wonderful news, I haven't looked at the threads so I don't know who had what, it's just too hard for me right jow, salt in a fresh wound... and I hope that doesn't offend anyone .. just, when I think I'm getting better and healing something else happens and I'm quite sad about know what age my baby should be and what he/she should look like!!
> I *may* take a break from bnb just for that reason and come back when I am ready!!
> Again, I truly hope I don't offend anyone, I sincerely am happy for all of you, I've been routing for all of you!!! It's just hard for me!!!
> One last thing, I don't have Facebook which is a huge bummer because I'd love to add y'all so I will miss out, but I do have instagram if anyone has that, I know it's not the same but it's something !!!!
> Love you ladies!!!!! <3

I completely understand. Take all the time you need to heal both physically and emotionally :hugs:. We're here for you when you come back :flower:


Pato said:


> Question ladies...is all this lotiony cm normal? I don't remember having this with DD and this morning it literally woke me up....I slept without undies it was so hot:blush:...and I felt it trickling down my thigh and thought the worse....so I jumped up and ran to the bathroom thinking it was blood but it was loads of cm. I stood in front of my full length mirror and looked and it was literally just running out, I showed it to DH and he asked y it was like that....:shrug: I'm gonna Google it but thought I'd ask if anyone has this first....

Very normal! I've had a lot too. It may be your body finishing up producing your mucous plug and all that. Plus your body is making and extra effort to keep your lady bits as clean as possible to protect baby :).


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just picked up our family announcements for dessert. Now to just make it to Monday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I love it!! I bet u can't wait &#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's really cute FLArmy! What a neat idea!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink praying for u love ... we r here take as long as u need &#9825; 


Pato.. i ALWAYS have a huge increase in cm when. I'm pregnant :) OH THE JOYS lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Take all the time you need pink. We're here for you. I'm so sorry you've been going through all this :( 

Love it flarmy! What a cute idea :) 

Pato I have also had a ton of cm.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy those are soooo cute!!! 

I am thinking for my Facebook announcement and one to send to family out of town that I would take pics with the kids. My daughter would hold a sign that says, "Roses are red". My sons sign would say, "Violets are blue," and mine would say, "On valentines day, our third will be due!" 

What do you guys think?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie that sounds adorable


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Just picked up our family announcements for dessert. Now to just make it to Monday

Love em!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie breaker that's a great idea....love it!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love it tie! Sounds perfect :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love it tie!! That's perfect


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok guys so I tested today.. I did a little tweeking lmbo... tell me what u think!! ;) hehehe
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-11-20-03-46.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_2015-07-11-20-02-17.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lmbo


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl: muffin


----------



## ashleyg

Pink - I'm sorry to hear your still in the hospital but don't feel bad about taking a break! We all want you to feel better! I am on Instagram at @aubreesmama if you want to add me!

FLArmy - Love the announcement!

Disney - Your scan is so adorable! Cute little gummy bear :)

Sorry if I missed anything! Did a quick scan! I have been pretty busy all day today


AFM - I am on CD 3 going on CD4 tomorrow. I just can't wait for my period to be over. I hate it. I feel so gross on it, ugh. I am just looking forward to getting back to tracking my cycles and stuff. DH is leaving on the 18th...which sucks but we aren't going to "actively" try I guess this month. Just kind of DTD when we are in the mood and leave it from there. 
Anyways Not much else going on with me in that area. But i'll try to check in more tomorrow! :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! Now just to find time to do the pictures! 

Muffin! That was so funny!!! Hoping you still get your bfp! How many dpo are you now? When is AF due?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo! ! I thought u guys would like that ;) 

I'm 11 dpo tie


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies...
Muffin....I almost peed myself laughing.....girl that's a super bfp....lol
Ashley . ...love your new pic...so very cute...
Flarmy .....your announcement is really cute....hope everything goes well...
Pink....I'm praying for you :hugs:
Amber:....I'm praying for you too:hugs:

Everyone else I truly hope all is well. Truck loads of :dust: to all you who will be testing


----------



## Pato

AFM....I can't sleep . ...stupse......got up to pee and can't get back to sleep. Had a dream last night that I had a beautiful baby boy all swaddled and sleeping:cloud9:

Told my mum and she's over the moon...:haha:wants to take me shopping for maternity wear:dohh: She also said to let her know when my appointment with the doctor is gonna be bc she wants to be there every step of this journey:hugs:
My ultra sore bbs have eased up considerably but I'm feeling twinge of nausea every now and then....not bad MS type just...upset tummy like, especially if I'm hungry .

It's almost 4 AM here so I'm gonna try to get some sleep


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- it seems to happen when you least expect it... I thought for sure we'd be out that cycle because I didn't ovulate during the time frame I did the two previous cycles on clomid. I thought for sure I was out... but there it was... so FX taking an eased approach this cycle gets you your bfp.

Pato- I have come to the conclusion that pregnant women are so tired because they never get good consecutive sleep. You're either unable to get comfortable or you're up to pee every few hours.. and so from conception on you're stuff in a lack of sleep pattern, which I guess in some ways prepares you for when baby is here, but it should also be a time to store up on sleep while you can lol.
I didn't sleep much last night either as I was up ever 1 1/2 hours to pee.. and it was super hot in the room we're staying in so I moved out to the couch which isn't big enough to lay out on so yeah.. I feel you on the sleep. Maybe you can get a good nap in today

Glad your mom is so happy and wants to be there for you. I'm sure this journey will have so much meaning to it, just remember your angel is there watching over you all! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink that's totally understandable, take good care of your self sweet. 

I took over two weeks to come to terms with things, even though my cousins wife decided to facebook message me while I was on holiday (not known to her but the day it happened) and tell me she's due a week before I would have been and announced her 9 week pregnancy 2 days after I told people we were having a MC. 

Even though I think thats insensitive, I'm happy for her even though she made a point of telling me it was a mistake and thats shes just "too fertile tee hehe" urgh! 

lol! I am happy for her though it's a new life and thats amazing <3 My sister in law just had her 20 week scan too and all was well :D another little boy for them <3 So it's babies at home babies at work babies babies everywhere an I for one LOVE it. Hence why I went into midwifery. (Which I think in America you call labour nurses? except here in the UK we deliver the babies ourselves.) 

Soooo, I think* I may be in the TWW?! I have only temped a few times but ff has given me cross hairs I honestly don't have a clue if I have or haven't but I was feelin it around the time they say I may have ovulated.... maybe here we go? I don't know. xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmy what a beautiful scan and amazing announcement <3 <3 <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

What do we think?

I haven't had an abundance EWCM like I usually do..... I did notice some on tissue :blush: a couple of times but then I haven't been looking to be honest. I expected it to be delayed for a couple of weeks but I did have neg test for pregnancy on Weds. So who knows how quickly it dropped. :shrug:

Ahh well :coffee: Just going to get on with life and if I'm late I may test. x
 



Attached Files:







july chart ..png
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Gwen2012

Hello Ladies sorry haven't really been on. Quick update I am 14dpo if I go by my opk. No AF And a BFN still pretty strong symptoms. 

I just found out my 16yr old cousin is Pregnant. Why is it so hard for adults that's have their life in order and that can afford a baby can't. But some people that should have them have them and then can't even take care of them. She called me asking if I can buy her a bed to sleep in cause she don't have one::dohh::dohh::cry:

I just don't know how to feel


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok guys ... I'm 12 dpo no af still. .. 2 min. Maybe evap.. I'm cramping ...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-12-10-42-21.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 25









Screenshot_2015-07-12-10-43-50.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree gwen , and hold out its not over till she shows &#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I feel like I see a yellow indent on the second pic and when I had an very very very faint positive it did look like that and the next day it was pink, so fingers crossed the fact *something* showed at 2 mins is really exciting, good luck! xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks amber! It looks pink in person really I couldn't get a good shot for nothing, well see tomorrow lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

A pink line is a pink line good luck!!!!! xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin! Let's hope it's the beginning! : ) positive thoughts!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber we have midwives in America too...they deliver home births I think mostly.
Have you delivered a lot of babies? U have such a amazing attitude!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm seeing something muffin. Sending baby dust!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, hmm.. Interested to see how it progresses the next few days

Gwen, im sorry hun.

I see it in the second pic muffin


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Corn, my education of midwives in America is from really bad real life drama shows with high risk women and doctors rushing in to save the day lol. So that wasn't an informed question haha! 

Yes lots and lots almost every circumstance you could imagine good and bad I'm a final year student so not quite there yet I go back in October I'm on a break to sort the kids education out at the mo :) hence all the energy for all this baby dancing! 

FLArmy yeah, I feel like ovulation hasn't even happened yet but who knows maybe my temps will drop again and rise in a week or so we shall see. I think I will wait for AF to come and if it doesn't when it should with a regular cycle I will test. Boring or what?!


----------



## Pato

Gm all...muffin hoping that's the start of a bfp for u.


----------



## Pato

I'm freaking out r nw. Went to pee and had a small blood spot on the tp


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Pato....try not to freak out...it might be nothing. Spotting around period time is pretty common. Have you taken any pregnancy tests or just the one? We are all so excited for your BFP...try not to panic...just take it easy if you can and rest.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pato it's probably nothing to worry about like Corn said. You can always call your dr. They might get you in for some bloodwork or a scan. I will say a prayer that it's just a little spotting. I had that with my daughter and it was nothing. It went away fast and she is perfectly healthy. Praying for you!!!!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Oh Pato....try not to freak out...it might be nothing. Spotting around period time is pretty common. Have you taken any pregnancy tests or just the one? We are all so excited for your BFP...try not to panic...just take it easy if you can and rest.

No I haven't but I think I'm gonna buy a few tomorrow to check weekly...


----------



## ashleyg

Pato - Thank you! My daughter and out german shepherd. They love each other haha. And don't worry about the blood spot on the tp. I would get a little spot of blood here and there when I was pregnant and it wasn't anything :)

Muffin - I can totally see it on the first picture!

FLArmy - Thanks girl. That is the plan for this month. Just kind of going with the flow. I am still going to be taking OPKs when DH is gone just to keep tracking everything but since there isn't much else we can do we're just having fun lol


----------



## ashleyg

Took her to doggy training yesterday and had to get a selfie haha
 



Attached Files:







meezy.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cornfieldland

Cute pic Ashely : )
Pato..Ties suggestion was better than mine ; ) a HCG level would ease your mind. With my first I had a bit of spotting on the day my period was due, thought I was getting it...then nothing..and found out I was pregnant later that week.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sure it's nothing pato! &#9825;

Well guys it was a evap af came :( it's onto next cycle :) good luck to upcoming testers &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the selfie ash!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Muffin : (


----------



## Pato

Thanks guys...I haven't seen anymore since that one speck earlier, it's lots of lotiony cm now. 
I'm sorry Muffin :hugs:
Ashley that a cute pic...you're a beautiful lady


----------



## jessalex

So sorry Muffin!!:hugs: Hate those evaps!

Tie - love the idea for your announcement :)

Gwen - that must be super frustrating about your cousin! Hoping AF doesn't show and you get your bfp.

Pato - hopefully everything has settled down for you. If you are still feeling anxious maybe a blood test would ease your mind? Or like you said, just take another test, seeing that line will make you fee better!!

Ash - cool pic. Your german shephard is beautiful!! And so are you!!

Flarmy - is it your reveal tonight?? All the best (especially with your mum x)

afm - I'm just hanging at home with my three girls as it is school holidays. DH still overseas, can't wait for him to be home!! Absolutely no idea where I am at with my cycle!! Miscarried over two weeks ago now, I'm just going to wait for AF again and then try in August :winkwink:

:dust: and good wishes to you all xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLArmy yeah, I feel like ovulation hasn't even happened yet but who knows maybe my temps will drop again and rise in a week or so we shall see. I think I will wait for AF to come and if it doesn't when it should with a regular cycle I will test. Boring or what?!

Yeah it is possible you may not be sure as your body tries to regulate from the trauma it went through. I'll keep my FX for you!




Pato said:


> I'm freaking out r nw. Went to pee and had a small blood spot on the tp

Take a deep breath. Some spotting is normal, as long as it isn't heavy, have clots, and/or accompanied with cramping you should be ok. I know easier said than done. :dust: for you




ashleyg said:


> FLArmy - Thanks girl. That is the plan for this month. Just kind of going with the flow. I am still going to be taking OPKs when DH is gone just to keep tracking everything but since there isn't much else we can do we're just having fun lol

:thumbup: good plan



muffinbabes4 said:


> Well guys it was a evap af came :( it's onto next cycle :) good luck to upcoming testers &#9825;&#9825;

:cry: oh Boo



jessalex said:


> Flarmy - is it your reveal tonight?? All the best (especially with your mum x)
> 
> afm - I'm just hanging at home with my three girls as it is school holidays. DH still overseas, can't wait for him to be home!! Absolutely no idea where I am at with my cycle!! Miscarried over two weeks ago now, I'm just going to wait for AF again and then try in August :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: and good wishes to you all xx

Jess, it's in 24 hours... I'm getting so nervous. Thankfully I have a full day tomorrow to keep my mind off it.
:dust: hope August is your cycle!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi and that I've read all the posts, having a super busy weekend so not much time to reply individually! I bought a new car yesterday though, a good ol' family vehicle that I've been needing since my daughter was born :laugh2:. My other car was pooping out anyway... You know how that goes. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry muffin. 

Glad to hear that you've had no more spotting Pato. It is very common early on, no stressing hun :flower:

There's not much going on here. MS has shown up, and I'm already ready for it to get better. If it were just in the morning I think it'd be more manageable but NOO... it has to show up all day at any time :dohh: I am trying to embrace it because it means that I'm pregnant and I have wanted to be pregnant so badly! Dangit, I will throw up with a darn smile because this baby is worth it! :haha:


----------



## Pato

.hopeful.one. said:


> Sorry muffin.
> 
> Glad to hear that you've had no more spotting Pato. It is very common early on, no stressing hun :flower:
> 
> There's not much going on here. MS has shown up, and I'm already ready for it to get better. If it were just in the morning I think it'd be more manageable but NOO... it has to show up all day at any time :dohh: I am trying to embrace it because it means that I'm pregnant and I have wanted to be pregnant so badly! Dangit, I will throw up with a darn smile because this baby is worth it! :haha:

Lololol that's funny because I was saying the same thing . My boobs stop being sore this morning and after the spot earlier I was wishing for MS:haha:its so reassuring


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Muffin! FX for next cycle! 

Well the ms has gotten better the last couple days. Brushing my teeth seems easier. Got a new symptom today though, my bbs are hurting!!! It like the stabbing, heavy feeling, that anyone that has breastfed recognizes. I am happy though, hoping they will start growing soon! Lol. 

Hoping everyone's weekend was good and that this week is great!


----------



## Gwen2012

What should I think of this I took the test maybe 20 mins ago
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Sorry muffin.
> 
> Glad to hear that you've had no more spotting Pato. It is very common early on, no stressing hun :flower:
> 
> There's not much going on here. MS has shown up, and I'm already ready for it to get better. If it were just in the morning I think it'd be more manageable but NOO... it has to show up all day at any time :dohh: I am trying to embrace it because it means that I'm pregnant and I have wanted to be pregnant so badly! Dangit, I will throw up with a darn smile because this baby is worth it! :haha:
> 
> Lololol that's funny because I was saying the same thing . My boobs stop being sore this morning and after the spot earlier I was wishing for MS:haha:its so reassuringClick to expand...

Oh the things we wish upon ourselves lol I'm pretty sure we're crazy :headspin:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Did the line show up in the time frame that the instructions say? If so, I would say it's a faint positive! If it didn't show up till 20 minutes later, it might be an evap line. FX your going to get a bfp soon!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Gwen, I'd try to wait a few days and test again with fmu. But I suck at the whole waiting thing so honestly I'd take another tomorrow with fmu lol best of luck, Fx!!


----------



## Gwen2012

TheTiebreaker said:


> Did the line show up in the time frame that the instructions say? If so, I would say it's a faint positive! If it didn't show up till 20 minutes later, it might be an evap line. FX your going to get a bfp soon!

It was like within 20 mIn. I walked away and forgot it because my 2 yr old was playing with pins. So walked off and went back in to wash hand and that was there


----------



## ashleyg

Cornfieldland said:


> Cute pic Ashely : )
> Pato..Ties suggestion was better than mine ; ) a HCG level would ease your mind. With my first I had a bit of spotting on the day my period was due, thought I was getting it...then nothing..and found out I was pregnant later that week.




muffinbabes4 said:


> Love the selfie ash!




Pato said:


> Thanks guys...I haven't seen anymore since that one speck earlier, it's lots of lotiony cm now.
> I'm sorry Muffin :hugs:
> Ashley that a cute pic...you're a beautiful lady




jessalex said:


> Ash - cool pic. Your german shephard is beautiful!! And so are you!!

Aw thanks ladies. :)



Gwen2012 said:


> It was like within 20 mIn. I walked away and forgot it because my 2 yr old was playing with pins. So walked off and went back in to wash hand and that was there

Good luck Gwen! I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM : CD 5 tomorrow waiting for AF to leave :haha: So we found out more about DH's trip schedule. He will be leaving on Friday the 17th and coming back the Friday after. So we will try to DTD everyday up until Friday when he leaves. Sucks we can't get one more in on the 18th but oh well :shrug:

I am going to try and start temping tomorrow morning just to get the hang of it since its all new to me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- GL trying to figure out temping. it can be overwhelming so feel free to ask questions

gwen- I say give it a day or two and see what happens! GL

Hope all our ladies have a good monday (well as good of a Monday as you can have)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday so far....AFM im a little confused so hopefully someone can help me out...I went to my Dr apt Thursday and had cramps and noticed some EWCM but didn't really think anything of it, but we bd twice that day just because we wanted to....I took a OPK on Saturday and nothing....took another one this morning and still nothing and these are the ones with the smiley faces....do you think I may have ovulated at cd10...my calendars all saw either today and one says tomorrow....Im totally confused b/c I always ovulate...could it be I missed O with my OPKs and ovulated early...toaday is cd 14 and I don't think I ever ovulate past 12 or 13....HELP

Oh and I forgot to mention that im still cramping today!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- have you had any other ewcm or only cd 10?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> 5stars- have you had any other ewcm or only cd 10?

Yes but im still haveing cramps which doesn't make sense....but my opks were neg. saturday and this morning so im thinking it is a good chance I may have already ovulated on Thursday :shrug:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah maybe. But you did dtd that day right?


----------



## muffinbabes4

5 stars I usually see the cm 2 days before O and cramp on O day and sometimes day after, so you probably O on cd 12 or 13 so you bd in time .. I mean the ewcm is what helps the little suckers make it up their lol and they can live for a few days :) gl girl! !


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, hope you are all well?

Today is confusing for me as I finally have lots of EWCM all over the tissue the last two times I've peed, LOTS of it lol. I have cramps and backache and thought hmmm, maybe I'm going to ovulate so stupidly went and got a clearblue ovulation kit the smiley/no smiley one, well no smiley. Thing is FF says I have already ovulated but I'm thinking I may surge tomorrow afternoon. 

I know my body is messed up and I bought the kit to just try and understand where I am in my cycle as I like to get to know my body and would rather do the rhythm method after our next baby. 

Anyone here had small amounts of ewcm but then lots after ovulation of do you think I'm yet to ovulate?
 



Attached Files:







chart july 2.png
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes amber I normally get my surge day after cm and then O , 2 days after the cm..so hopefully your about to O , just bd don't put alllll your trust in those clear blue and miss it, don't forget to listen to your body, and know it's producing ewcm for a reason, good luck catching that eggy lovely lady ;) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you, no I won't (Hubby doesn't even know I bought them :o lol!) as we are being MUCH more relaxed and just enjoying sex as you can see from my chart *blush* haha. I feel like I'm gearing up to ovulate or I've ovulated and my body is cramping pushing that eggy down the pipes. One thing is for sure only time will tell :) 

I'm going to go and make a nice pork curry now yumz. xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yummy !!have fun and fx and toes ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5 stars I usually see the cm 2 days before O and cramp on O day and sometimes day after, so you probably O on cd 12 or 13 so you bd in time .. I mean the ewcm is what helps the little suckers make it up their lol and they can live for a few days :) gl girl! !

Ok so if I got cm on Thursday then I should have ovulated on Saturday but I got no smiley and still no smiley today so that's why I think I ovulated already....this is so confusing :cry: and I now have creamy cm in mu undies :shrug:


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Yeah maybe. But you did dtd that day right?

yes we did twice on Thursday and I had no idea I might be ovulating


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey everyone, hope you are all well?
> 
> Today is confusing for me as I finally have lots of EWCM all over the tissue the last two times I've peed, LOTS of it lol. I have cramps and backache and thought hmmm, maybe I'm going to ovulate so stupidly went and got a clearblue ovulation kit the smiley/no smiley one, well no smiley. Thing is FF says I have already ovulated but I'm thinking I may surge tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I know my body is messed up and I bought the kit to just try and understand where I am in my cycle as I like to get to know my body and would rather do the rhythm method after our next baby.
> 
> Anyone here had small amounts of ewcm but then lots after ovulation of do you think I'm yet to ovulate?

Sounds like we are experiencing the same thing Amber


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber, 5stars, Gwen, muffin, Ashley (and anyone else around O, testing, and af):
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm sure it's nothing pato! &#9825;
> 
> Well guys it was a evap af came :( it's onto next cycle :) good luck to upcoming testers &#9825;&#9825;




5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, hope you are all well?
> 
> Today is confusing for me as I finally have lots of EWCM all over the tissue the last two times I've peed, LOTS of it lol. I have cramps and backache and thought hmmm, maybe I'm going to ovulate so stupidly went and got a clearblue ovulation kit the smiley/no smiley one, well no smiley. Thing is FF says I have already ovulated but I'm thinking I may surge tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I know my body is messed up and I bought the kit to just try and understand where I am in my cycle as I like to get to know my body and would rather do the rhythm method after our next baby.
> 
> Anyone here had small amounts of ewcm but then lots after ovulation of do you think I'm yet to ovulate?
> 
> Sounds like we are experiencing the same thing AmberClick to expand...

Just reading my way back now and yes it does! Just keep at it will will catch the crafty so and so!
My plan this month is if I feel like it I'm going to do it and see what happens. I wasn't going to temp but I had to keep an eye for infection symptoms so I've just carried on. :dohh: lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm sure it's nothing pato! &#9825;
> 
> Well guys it was a evap af came :( it's onto next cycle :) good luck to upcoming testers &#9825;&#9825;

Nasty evap! Sorry lovely <3 xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

So ladies if I ovulated on Thursday then im already 4dpo smh...Im hoping I will find out something soon, either I get a +OPK or a BFP soon


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hope so 5stars &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm on cd 2 lol ... shewwwww


----------



## Pato

Hi ladies....:dust:for everybody waiting to O....

AFM: I have a confession....I didn't stop temping and I've been watching my Temps drop further each day....I woke up this morning and my temp was .1 above my coverline....I'm expecting the worst. Had some O like pain on the right side and started spotting a pale pink. 
Got up and got ready and went to the doctor. Had an ultrasound and hit urine test. Their hot was lighter than mine last week. Ultrasound showed my tube were clear and no blood was present in my uterus....but there was nothing there either. Dr. Says it's too early to see on scan:shrug: I have no more sore boobs nor any other symptom. He sent me to have HCG levels done in blood work to see if they are doubling, but I didn't go to the lab...I went to fill my prescription and bought some HPT instead,... turns out the spotting was coming from my cervix...and apparently like have an infection..so he gave me something to insert for the infection. I came home and used one HPT and got nothing, so used my FRER and got an ultra faint line...way much lighter than the one last week...
I'm not holding out hope that this pregnancy will progress further......


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato, I just logged on and saw your update ... big tears for you sweetness !!! I hope everything surprises you and your pregnancy progresses beautifully . :hugs:


----------



## Gwen2012

Fx No AF so far. Don't feel her coming next anytime soon. I had some really bad cramps 2 days after my O day. Could that have been O. If that was o day then I am 12dpo. I am so confused now with ttc..:shrug: and I test this morning and nothing


----------



## Pato

Last week's test is much darker than today's :nope:
 



Attached Files:







1436810561122256457950.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry to hear that Pato. Praying things turn around. Are you planning on doing bloodwork for hcg?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato yes I hope that everything is goooood sweetie pie ;) I'm praying on this end xxxxxxx hopefully u get the results soon


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thinking of you Pato xxx


----------



## Gwen2012

Pato said:


> Last week's test is much darker than today's :nope:

Sorry Pato. Hope things start to look up. Maybe it's still to early to tell. Go get your blood done.. :hugs:


----------



## Pato

.hopeful.one. said:


> So sorry to hear that Pato. Praying things turn around. Are you planning on doing bloodwork for hcg?

Well since my tests are getting lighter instead ofcdarker, I really didn't see much of a point...I guess I'll only do that if my tests darken as I'll try to test each day with FLU or until AF shows up if I'm going to miscarry:cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato I wish you the best hun :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> I hope so 5stars &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm on cd 2 lol ... shewwwww

Muffin you will be in TWW before you know it :winkwink:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Pato I am so sorry. Praying that everything is ok. I would get the bloods done though, it might give you some peace of mind, one way or the other. I will keep praying for your little bean!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> Hi ladies....:dust:for everybody waiting to O....
> 
> AFM: I have a confession....I didn't stop temping and I've been watching my Temps drop further each day....I woke up this morning and my temp was .1 above my coverline....I'm expecting the worst. Had some O like pain on the right side and started spotting a pale pink.
> Got up and got ready and went to the doctor. Had an ultrasound and hit urine test. Their hot was lighter than mine last week. Ultrasound showed my tube were clear and no blood was present in my uterus....but there was nothing there either. Dr. Says it's too early to see on scan:shrug: I have no more sore boobs nor any other symptom. He sent me to have HCG levels done in blood work to see if they are doubling, but I didn't go to the lab...I went to fill my prescription and bought some HPT instead,... turns out the spotting was coming from my cervix...and apparently like have an infection..so he gave me something to insert for the infection. I came home and used one HPT and got nothing, so used my FRER and got an ultra faint line...way much lighter than the one last week...
> I'm not holding out hope that this pregnancy will progress further......

:cry: praying that everything is fine and that things will continue to progress. Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

You are in my thoughts Pato....I'm sorry it has been so stressful.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oy ladies, I've been so busy in the last few days my head is spinning. The weekend was a nightmare between trying to look at homes and having migraines and a food poisoning. These next few days are going to be rough at work as well. 

All the scans and announcements look fantastic. So happy for you ladies! The babies look nice and comfy! Hopefully everyone is having just enough ms to make them feel like the babies are growing as they should.

Pato - girl, I'm so sorry to hear about your latest developments. I'm with everyone else, just hoping that it turns around!!! You're in my thoughts. 

Ash - your selfie is gorgeous. You're so beautiful. 

FLArmy - good like with the reveal today!

I'm hoping everyone is having a decent Monday. Love you all ladies.


----------



## busytulip

Just getting caught up from the last few days. 

Pato I agree with Tie, I would have had bloods done for the reassurance either way. Praying for you hun. :hugs:

Looks like several of you ladies are in the TWW-good luck!

Amber it really is nice to see you posting again. :)

Disney, beautiful scan pics!

FLarmy good luck with your reveal. I really hope things go well!

AFM it's been a crazy and rough few days. Friday I was sent to the hospital to have an ultrasound of my neck. All of my lab work was really off and I was started on heavy doses of steroids. My 8 month old has only ever been breastfed and I had to stop feeding her. It's been really difficult and she isn't doing well. I have an appt. for her to be seen tomorrow and then my follow-up on Wed. Hopefully it will be all good news. I missed out on the exchange of FB profiles, but here is mine if anyone would like to add me (removed for privacy purposes)
Thinking of you all even though I might not be able to check in daily. :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just say down to the reveal dinner


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Oy ladies, I've been so busy in the last few days my head is spinning. The weekend was a nightmare between trying to look at homes and having migraines and a food poisoning. These next few days are going to be rough at work as well.
> 
> All the scans and announcements look fantastic. So happy for you ladies! The babies look nice and comfy! Hopefully everyone is having just enough ms to make them feel like the babies are growing as they should.
> 
> Pato - girl, I'm so sorry to hear about your latest developments. I'm with everyone else, just hoping that it turns around!!! You're in my thoughts.
> 
> Ash - your selfie is gorgeous. You're so beautiful.
> 
> FLArmy - good like with the reveal today!
> 
> I'm hoping everyone is having a decent Monday. Love you all ladies.

Yeesh sorry about the food poisoning. That is terrible! I used to get migraines and those are awful as well. Hope you're doing better :flower:


busytulip said:


> Just getting caught up from the last few days.
> 
> Pato I agree with Tie, I would have had bloods done for the reassurance either way. Praying for you hun. :hugs:
> 
> Looks like several of you ladies are in the TWW-good luck!
> 
> Amber it really is nice to see you posting again. :)
> 
> Disney, beautiful scan pics!
> 
> FLarmy good luck with your reveal. I really hope things go well!
> 
> AFM it's been a crazy and rough few days. Friday I was sent to the hospital to have an ultrasound of my neck. All of my lab work was really off and I was started on heavy doses of steroids. My 8 month old has only ever been breastfed and I had to stop feeding her. It's been really difficult and she isn't doing well. I have an appt. for her to be seen tomorrow and then my follow-up on Wed. Hopefully it will be all good news. I missed out on the exchange of FB profiles, but here is mine if anyone would like to add me
> 
> Thinking of you all even though I might not be able to check in daily. :flower:

I am sorry to hear you had to stop bf'ing your daughter cold turkey :(. I can only imagine that's super hard. Even when I weaned my daughter at 2 it was difficult. Maybe she will enjoy some yummy baby food and she will do better. Any results from the ultrasound of your neck? That sounds super scary! I hope everything is ok... :hugs:

I sent you a friend request on fb (I'm Kim)


----------



## busytulip

Just added you Disney. :)
No results yet, so I'm thinking that's a good thing and that my doc will go over them on Wed. ??? Hopefully. 

My little girl is refusing all food. :( I'm so worried, that is why I have an appointment for her.


----------



## Mrs. MB

BusyTulip, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your ultrasound are going to be good. It's so scary to have to wait for results! And I hope your baby starts eating soon. Sending you a lot of positive thoughts. Ok, and hopefully this will make you smile a little. I don't know why but my slightly dyslexic brain keeps reading your name as BustyLip and I have to correct myself every time... :)

Disney, thank you! I'm exhausted from all the "fun" I had this weekend. Feel like a train wreck. Had to get an MRI today too and that left me feeling funky, tasting metal even though I didn't have contrast... Just need to make it through the rest of the work day and go get some rest. How are you feeling? I'm glad your family took the news of the baby well! 

FLArmy - we are all waiting to hear how it went! Best of luck and don't let your mom bring you down. It's your and your DH's decision and life. Maybe we should start a difficult mom thread!


----------



## ksierra44

Hey can i join this? ? Im 8-10 dpo. ..not positive. Im going to test Wednesday


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hi ksierra44! Fingers crossed for your test on Wednesday. So sorry about your losses. Hope that your stepkids are keeping you busy while you're trying for the little miracle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ok sitting in traffic in the car just went back to try and catch up

Pato: I would get the blood work done. After your hcg teacher a certain level it is undetectable by hpts. If I took a digi right now I'd get a blaring not pregnant. :hugs: I hope this is what is happening and your little bean is doing just fine


Busy- I hope all your test come back good and your little one starts eating

Welcome to our new comer.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> BusyTulip, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your ultrasound are going to be good. It's so scary to have to wait for results! And I hope your baby starts eating soon. Sending you a lot of positive thoughts. Ok, and hopefully this will make you smile a little. I don't know why but my slightly dyslexic brain keeps reading your name as BustyLip and I have to correct myself every time... :)
> 
> Disney, thank you! I'm exhausted from all the "fun" I had this weekend. Feel like a train wreck. Had to get an MRI today too and that left me feeling funky, tasting metal even though I didn't have contrast... Just need to make it through the rest of the work day and go get some rest. How are you feeling? I'm glad your family took the news of the baby well!
> 
> FLArmy - we are all waiting to hear how it went! Best of luck and don't let your mom bring you down. It's your and your DH's decision and life. Maybe we should start a difficult mom thread!

May I ask what the MRI was for? Hope everything's ok! I'm still feeling pretty yucky but hanging in there :). Wish I knew where/how I can get some energy to get through these days!


ksierra44 said:


> Hey can i join this? ? Im 8-10 dpo. ..not positive. Im going to test Wednesday

Welcome and :dust:


----------



## RoseJeans

Hi ladies!

I've not been here for awhile so forgive me for bouncing back into threads unannounced!

I'm testing on Friday 17th July, am currently on CD33, AF 4 days late and only :bfn: to date. If the :witch: doesn't show before then of course...

Ah waiting sucks.

Congrats to all those gorgeous new mums to be with their :bfp:! H&H 9 months :happydance: and :dust: to those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney, I had to get my cervical spine MRIed... I've been having shoulder problems for many years and was apparently misdiagnosed with thoracic outlet syndrome. Now the new doctor is saying I have neck issues... I get to find out next Monday how serious...

Lol, Disney, at least you're pregnant and growing a human being. What's my excuse? :)


----------



## RoseJeans

Mrs. MB said:


> Lol, Disney, at least you're pregnant and growing a human being. What's my excuse? :)

OMG! I didn't even notice this, aaahhh congrats Disney! How exciting! Last we spoke you were still TTC! :dance::yipee:


----------



## jessalex

Oh Pato, that is such a scary thing to be going through!! What Flarmy said sounds promising!! Got everything crossed for you and you are in my thoughts.

Busy - I was wondering how you have been!! Hoping results come back soon and everything is ok. Also good luck with getting daughter back on track with her eating/drinking. Good on you for getting an appointment, its tough when they are too young to understand.

Mrs mb - hope the neck issues aren't too serious!!!

Flarmy - how did it go???

Goodluck everyone, wherever you are at in your journey:flower::flower:


----------



## Pato

Gmail lovelies....:hi: and welcome to all the newbies....hope you have a wonderful experience with us on this thread....some really amazing ladies on here...good luck to all who are up for testing soon...

Flarmy...hope your reveal dinner was a huge success:flower:

Mrs. MB.....hope you get some relief soon....neck pain is not easy to deal with....

Busy...I'm sorry your baby is having surgery have a hard time and I hope you get some answers soon:flower:

Everyone else...all the best wherever you are in your cycle or pregnancy...:flower:


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm in what I know in my heart is the process of miscarriage....there's just no way all this blood is coming from my cervix...I'm wearing maternity type pads for it all and it's just pouring out. I'm usually pretty anemic and right now I'm super light headed with a massive headache...I'm definitely gonna be in bed all day....my bean is gone....:sad2::sadangel:


----------



## jessalex

Sending big hugs your way Pato!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so so sorry that this is happening to you.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry pato!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

So sorry to hear this Pato...sending a HUGE :hugs: your way girley!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so sorry to hear this Pato. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

It breaks my heart to hear that Pato...so sorry. Make sure you keep a eye on that bleeding, if something feels wrong don't hesitate to go to drs.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Pato!!! I am so heartbroken for you. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## pinkpassion

:cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Not the update I was hoping for Pato :( praying for you. It's such an awful thing to go through but we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sooo sorry to hear that Pato :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - I'm so sorry. I'm devastated for you. We're here for you in as much as we can be. So sorry girl.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato I'm so sorry lovey it is heartbreaking when this happens :'( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwen2012

Pato- sorry to hear that's. 

Hello Ladies. Well update I am 16dpo no af and bfn test. Has anyone ever have a late bfp? My cycle has been the same for years. I am not sure what to think now..


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hmm maybe time to call a dr Gwen?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Disney, I had to get my cervical spine MRIed... I've been having shoulder problems for many years and was apparently misdiagnosed with thoracic outlet syndrome. Now the new doctor is saying I have neck issues... I get to find out next Monday how serious...
> 
> Lol, Disney, at least you're pregnant and growing a human being. What's my excuse? :)

:hugs: I hope you get some answers soon. 


RoseJeans said:


> Mrs. MB said:
> 
> 
> Lol, Disney, at least you're pregnant and growing a human being. What's my excuse? :)
> 
> OMG! I didn't even notice this, aaahhh congrats Disney! How exciting! Last we spoke you were still TTC! :dance::yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks! Welcome back and lots of :dust:!


Pato said:


> AFM....I'm in what I know in my heart is the process of miscarriage....there's just no way all this blood is coming from my cervix...I'm wearing maternity type pads for it all and it's just pouring out. I'm usually pretty anemic and right now I'm super light headed with a massive headache...I'm definitely gonna be in bed all day....my bean is gone....:sad2::sadangel:

Pato, I am truly sorry about the chemical :cry:. It breaks my heart that even the most deserving of mamas have to go through this. We are here for you if you need to vent, and of course here for you until you get your next BFP. :hugs: Take it easy... :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy-- how did the dinner go? I loved the Shutterfly announcement on fb!


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Amber, 5stars, Gwen, muffin, Ashley (and anyone else around O, testing, and af):
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you Disney!!



Mrs. MB said:


> Oy ladies, I've been so busy in the last few days my head is spinning. The weekend was a nightmare between trying to look at homes and having migraines and a food poisoning. These next few days are going to be rough at work as well.
> 
> All the scans and announcements look fantastic. So happy for you ladies! The babies look nice and comfy! Hopefully everyone is having just enough ms to make them feel like the babies are growing as they should.
> 
> Pato - girl, I'm so sorry to hear about your latest developments. I'm with everyone else, just hoping that it turns around!!! You're in my thoughts.
> 
> Ash - your selfie is gorgeous. You're so beautiful.
> 
> FLArmy - good like with the reveal today!
> 
> I'm hoping everyone is having a decent Monday. Love you all ladies.

Aw thank you!! 

I hope your not too stressed with everything going on! 



Pato said:


> AFM....I'm in what I know in my heart is the process of miscarriage....there's just no way all this blood is coming from my cervix...I'm wearing maternity type pads for it all and it's just pouring out. I'm usually pretty anemic and right now I'm super light headed with a massive headache...I'm definitely gonna be in bed all day....my bean is gone....:sad2::sadangel:

Oh my gosh Pato I am so so sorry :cry: When I logged on today this isnt what I was expecting to see! We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

I kind of skimmed through the latest posts but I hope everyone is doing well! GL to everyone in the TWW :dust:

AFM - I am off my period today so onto already just waiting for next cycle lol. DH is leaving on Friday afternoon. So we are going to dtd before he leaves. I am not holding out much hope for anything this month but you never know, I guess. 

I totally forgot to temp today :dohh: So I'm mad at myself but it's something I have to just try to remember to do. I've never had to do it so it's new to me haha. I am going to start OPK's tomorrow. I know that DH won't be here when I O but I still want to keep tracking everything and keep a log of my O days just so I know. 

As for testing...I don't think I will even do any sort of test while I am waiting for AF to show (unless I start to feel really weird or something). I don't want to waste any tests! 

I have my gyno appt tomorrow to check if everything is normal. I am actually really looking forward to it haha. Hopefully he can give me a blood test and check my hormone levels and all that stuff. I am also still taking my prenatals, folic acid, and fertile CM and DH is taking his FertileAid. 

Anyways just wanted to pop in and catch ip with everyone! :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi everyone,
I think I'll be coming and going on this thread the next few weeks as test results start rolling in, in 9 days we will know the results of our baby.. I'm starting to be a little more ok, today is better than the last few days, but I'm sure it will be a roller coaster the next few weeks ... 
I'm already wanting to start ttc again , but my dr wants us to wait on all results first . I am starting my folate and ubiquinol in the morning and dh will also start taking them too!! I'm anxiously awaiting our results... this week can not go fast enough!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck Pink!! I am glad to hear that you are doing better :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies...can you guys go add me on fb there is something I want to show you guys :happydance: facebook.com/landa.s.tina....let me know if you can find me....you will know when you see it :winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Couldn't find u 5stars! Ashley shane chaney is me try to find me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon and are able to start trying again

Congrats 5stars!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats 5stars! You must be over the moon <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

I can't find her help!!!?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats 5stars! !! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> I can't find her help!!!?

I just added you hun


----------



## Pato

Hi guys and thanks for your concerns and well wishes. I had a good cry, all of us did actually and I'm feeling better. I have a scan scheduled for the 23rd to check and make sure all is well....
Question! Is it safe to ttc? Is it ok to start trying again right away? Have any of you done this and how did it turn out?


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:

Ooooo that's so very exciting 5Stars....huge congratulations honey:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:
> 
> Ooooo that's so very exciting 5Stars....huge congratulations honey:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Pato, how are you feeling....hope all is well with you...do you have a fb page!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn? Muffin needs to know how your doing? ? :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- I have a friend who conceived right after her chemical and went on to have a healthy pregnancy complication free. Her son will turn 2 in August, so I think as long as the Dr says you are good.. that you should be ok to ttc


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree with flarmy. . I too had a friend who went through the same and now has a healthy baby girl


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay 5stars go make a baby!! I bet your soooo excited &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes I am Muffin.....ready to start this new chapter of my life!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Huge congrats 5stars :) now on to baby making!


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Huge congrats 5stars :) now on to baby making!

yesssss lol and thanks....did you just send me a friend request on fb...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yes, I'm Alexandra.


----------



## 5starsplus1

.hopeful.one. said:


> Yes, I'm Alexandra.

Ok gotcha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink it's so nice to see you on here lovely, big big hugs to you. <3

Pato I'm sorry lovely thats awful <3

Ashley they say it only takes the once ;)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay 5stars! So happy for you!!! And you look beautiful and in love!!!!

Pato after my chemical, my dr had me wait a month and then try. We got pregnant that next month and now have an almost 4 year old boy! I have heard a lot of drs don't make you wait at all and heard that you are more fertile right after too! FX for you sweetie!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im sorry but which one of you lovely ladies is Brooke?

Is it you Tie?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have a stupid question... can infertility be genetic?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Yay 5stars! So happy for you!!! And you look beautiful and in love!!!!
> 
> Pato after my chemical, my dr had me wait a month and then try. We got pregnant that next month and now have an almost 4 year old boy! I have heard a lot of drs don't make you wait at all and heard that you are more fertile right after too! FX for you sweetie!

Thanks Tie :thumbup:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I hope everyone is feeling good?

As for moi, prepare for smiley overload! :wacko:

Pfffffft. :shrug:

I dunno, so today I woke up to the mother of all temp drops :shrug:

Few hours later (I know) it was high :shrug:

I had EWCM again just a little so did OPK and got a :D :shrug:

So ok then here we go? maybe I'm ovulating AFTER a temp shift then dip :shrug:

I go out and about my merry way (how British) :haha:

Come home and do another OPK strong urine but got a blank circle :shrug:

LOL ahhh body why do you hate me?! :haha: 

So yeah that's been my day, my body is strange but I know why -I'm not asking people why they think that is I'm just sharing. I'm in a good mood and good spirits :kiss:

Here's my chart
 



Attached Files:







july chart 3.png
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber.. hope it starts making sense soon


----------



## FLArmyWife

AFM- I just wanna yell scream cry and hide away from the world


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmy wife, why so sad? :( I've never studied genetics but I know conditions can be passed down and I know that abnormal genetics are also passed down which can cause multiple early miscarriages. xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

-takes a deep breath-

I am trying so hard not to be irritated with my mom.

I found something out through my sisters.. which is part of what makes me the most mad.


we made sure to mention last night that this was planned and that we had tried for a while. I talked with them about being on fertility medication etc. No one said a dang word other than congrats.

My sisters come over this afternoon to hang out (they're 21 and almost 17). They walk in the door, I'm in the kitchen, and my 17 yr old sister goes

"So I never knew about mom until (insert 21 yr old sister's name)"
I turn and give this confused look. My 21 yr old sister just sits on a bar stool and says nothing. then the 17 yr old continues on

"Yeah.. that she had to do all kinds of fertility treatments for all 3 of us..."

I, confused, reply "I've never heard anything about this. In fact grandma said T (the 17yr old) was an OOPS". 

So long story short I call my mom a few hours later and mention the conversation. My mom nonchalantly goes "yep.. and of course now everyone and their brother will know because your sister can't keep her mouth shut"

That was it! WTF! like you never EVER bothered to tell your oldest kid that you had fertility issues. So I pressed for more information. Apparently her uterus is so tilted that it was impossible for her to conceive and she had to have invitro with all 3 of us! WTF! When I found out 3 years ago that I had a tilted uterus and I complained to my mom about how it can cause infertility my mom said to me, and I quote "I do too and never had a problem with any of my pregnancies"! 

GAH! So she lied by omission pretty much. I am so irritated because I feel like had I known this perhaps our journey wouldn't have been so long or rocky, we might have been able to have additional testing done early to detect any problems. I know part of my hurt and frustration is from the raging hormones but I seriously feel so betrayed. 

not to mention.. my mom was barely 20 when she had be and had only been married 18 months.. which means my parents got invitro when they were 19! and yet my mom BITCHED about having a kid so long and always said that she hoped none of us followed in her footsteps. Like, what the hell! I.. I just.. I can't even process all the things going through my mind right now.

I am currently home alone and in one way I am happy because I can cry it out and not deal with everyone trying to make me feel better, but I worry about my depression. I have always struggled with it and things like this in the past would have led me to take pain pills and drink.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy how was your reveal? Did it not turn out the way you planned? Sorry if I missed it earlier in a post...I know you had some family issues.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy how was your reveal? Did it not turn out the way you planned? Sorry if I missed it earlier in a post...I know you had some family issues.

the reveal went great. I can post more about it in a little when I'm not such an emotional wreck


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA......

That's a whole world or ignorance and hurt I can't even get my mind around. Hormones don't help, BUT please be assured you are allowed to feel how you are feeling. That's all a bit crazy. Take some deep breaths with your hand on your tum, drop your shoulders and think about your growing baby and try to calm down, as nothing from this new information is going to change anything for you now. Come back to the situation when you have had time to at least sleep on it and maybe then you can tell your mum what you think and how that's hurtful. big big hugs xxxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh u posted the same time as me....I'm sorry FLArmy...that sounds really messed up! I don't know why your mom would hide that from you...just very strange and confusing. I understand why you would feel betrayed. 
The only advice I can give is try to find happiness with in your marriage and starting your own family. You can be a better mom and have a better family life for your child than you had. I'm sorry your mom lied....it's a tough situation.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I'm hanging in there... ; ) somewhere in the tww. Busy week of work and dropping kids at dads for the summer.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink...it's nice to see you. Glad you are having a better day. I am anxious to see what the results are. I hope your infection is on the mend. That's great that ur DH is taking the suppliments too! I can't get mine to do anything....he hates pills!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry flarmy she should have said something that is kind of strange??


----------



## busytulip

Pato :cry: I'm so sorry. :hugs: I second what Corn said, if the bleeding is out of control or you feel 'weird' definitely go get checked out.

Jess thank you. You've been on my heart and I hope each day is getting easier for you.

FLarmy I'm upset for you that your mom brushed things off so nonchalantly. I can't imagine how hurt you must be. :hugs:

Pink anxiously awaiting results with you. FX'd you get some definitive and helpful answers.

Mrs. MB When will you get results from your MRI? Praying for more good news than bad hun. :hugs:

5stars I couldn't find you on FB but would like to congratulate you on whatever your good news is. :)

AFM I took my little girl in this am and her ped. says he thinks she looks okay despite all she's been through. He also said he feels comfortable with me trying to nurse her again, if she is willing and that the meds I'm on shouldn't cause any lasting or ill effects. Huge sigh of relief since she'd already begun to lose weight.

Welcome to the new comers, ths is a great group of ladies. I know I've probably missed some people, but as always hope you are all well wherever you are at.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you girls. I just can't even wrap my head around this. 

Don't get me wrong, I am so happy to currently have a bean, but I just... comprehension is not there. I was in the middle of eating when I talked to my mom and I literally lots my appetite after only 2 bites. 

I had never been closed to my mom. My grandmother pretty much raised me until she died of cancer in December 2009, 6 months before I was 18.
In 17 1/2 years my mom and I had NEVER had a conversation lasting more than 20 minutes.. And when my gram died my mom realized she had no relationship with her 3 kids.. so she has done her best to work on it over the last 9 years.. but I just don't understand how she couldn't find a time to at least mention it.. I actually wish we were just visiting and we could go back to TN and not have to come back for a month or longer after I've processed and hopefully gotten over this.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm sorry flarmy. I completely understand your frustration. I find it strange that she's kept it from you. I don't really understand what the benefit of that would be.


----------



## 5starsplus1

busytulip said:


> Pato :cry: I'm so sorry. :hugs: I second what Corn said, if the bleeding is out of control or you feel 'weird' definitely go get checked out.
> 
> Jess thank you. You've been on my heart and I hope each day is getting easier for you.
> 
> FLarmy I'm upset for you that your mom brushed things off so nonchalantly. I can't imagine how hurt you must be. :hugs:
> 
> Pink anxiously awaiting results with you. FX'd you get some definitive and helpful answers.
> 
> Mrs. MB When will you get results from your MRI? Praying for more good news than bad hun. :hugs:
> 
> 5stars I couldn't find you on FB but would like to congratulate you on whatever your good news is. :)
> 
> AFM I took my little girl in this am and her ped. says he thinks she looks okay despite all she's been through. He also said he feels comfortable with me trying to nurse her again, if she is willing and that the meds I'm on shouldn't cause any lasting or ill effects. Huge sigh of relief since she'd already begun to lose weight.
> 
> Welcome to the new comers, ths is a great group of ladies. I know I've probably missed some people, but as always hope you are all well wherever you are at.

What is ur name I will look for you


----------



## 5starsplus1

So sorry FL I really hope you start to feel better soon hun...my heart goes out to you


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies if you want to see all of the wedding photos they are in My Wedding Photos on fb


----------



## Gwen2012

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:

Aww that's so cute. I was there at that time... :haha:
Congratz


----------



## 5starsplus1

Gwen2012 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:
> 
> Aww that's so cute. I was there at that time... :haha:
> CongratzClick to expand...

Yea I remember you saying you went to drop your daughter off....do you have fb


----------



## pinkpassion

I don't have fb so you must post at least one pic for me :haha: .. congratulations! !!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> I don't have fb so you must post at least one pic for me :haha: .. congratulations! !!

No problem Pink I will try to post one and im also on instagram and if you give me your name I will look for you


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - It does only take once lol. We'll see I guess! Just kind of going with the flow this month :)

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're so stressed out :( I hope that things calm down between you and your mom!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I just had two ladies add me on FB....who are you?! haha :haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Here is a pic of our wedding night
 



Attached Files:







11140373_10207115778076920_421452881439949974_n.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ashleyg

Haha 5stars I love the picture of him pulling off your garter!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Haha 5stars I love the picture of him pulling off your garter!

lol thanks Ashley :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Twit twoooo 5 starts hot couple alert! Lovely pic you both look so happy. xx


----------



## Gwen2012

5starsplus1 said:


> Gwen2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:
> 
> Aww that's so cute. I was there at that time... :haha:
> CongratzClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I remember you saying you went to drop your daughter off....do you have fbClick to expand...

Gwen Morquecho


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I just had two ladies add me on FB....who are you?! haha :haha:

Think one was me :haha:


----------



## Pato

WTH Flarmy . ...omg I can understand your frustration I'm pissed just reading it....I would think that would be info she'd share with her daughters just in case:dohh:
I'm sorry honey:hugs:but try to b calm for baby.....


----------



## Pato

So my bleeding has slowed down greatly....I've had no pain except for headache and the clotting was just blood not tissue ish. I don't know much about genetics but I'm told both my mom and younger sister have had period like bleeding during pregnancy for the entire first trimester. DH thinks I should not panic nor assume the worst until my next appointment in two weeks . :shrug: idk


----------



## ashleyg

Pato - so many women have bleeding during pregnancy and they end up having healthy babies! I know it's scary but really try not to worry or panic about it. And there are so many factors as to why your test is lighter now than it was a few days ago.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- lots and lots of :dust:

I am going to take you off the angel list until we know for sure :hugs: Hoping I won't have to put you back on!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe :happydance:

Where did you get married in Vegas? How did you like the experience? Just wondering... always thought it'd be fun to get hitched there ;)


Pato said:


> Hi guys and thanks for your concerns and well wishes. I had a good cry, all of us did actually and I'm feeling better. I have a scan scheduled for the 23rd to check and make sure all is well....
> Question! Is it safe to ttc? Is it ok to start trying again right away? Have any of you done this and how did it turn out?

I hope you are able to get some answers at your appointment. Stay strong hun :hugs:


FLArmyWife said:


> -takes a deep breath-
> 
> I am trying so hard not to be irritated with my mom.
> 
> I found something out through my sisters.. which is part of what makes me the most mad.
> 
> 
> we made sure to mention last night that this was planned and that we had tried for a while. I talked with them about being on fertility medication etc. No one said a dang word other than congrats.
> 
> My sisters come over this afternoon to hang out (they're 21 and almost 17). They walk in the door, I'm in the kitchen, and my 17 yr old sister goes
> 
> "So I never knew about mom until (insert 21 yr old sister's name)"
> I turn and give this confused look. My 21 yr old sister just sits on a bar stool and says nothing. then the 17 yr old continues on
> 
> "Yeah.. that she had to do all kinds of fertility treatments for all 3 of us..."
> 
> I, confused, reply "I've never heard anything about this. In fact grandma said T (the 17yr old) was an OOPS".
> 
> So long story short I call my mom a few hours later and mention the conversation. My mom nonchalantly goes "yep.. and of course now everyone and their brother will know because your sister can't keep her mouth shut"
> 
> That was it! WTF! like you never EVER bothered to tell your oldest kid that you had fertility issues. So I pressed for more information. Apparently her uterus is so tilted that it was impossible for her to conceive and she had to have invitro with all 3 of us! WTF! When I found out 3 years ago that I had a tilted uterus and I complained to my mom about how it can cause infertility my mom said to me, and I quote "I do too and never had a problem with any of my pregnancies"!
> 
> GAH! So she lied by omission pretty much. I am so irritated because I feel like had I known this perhaps our journey wouldn't have been so long or rocky, we might have been able to have additional testing done early to detect any problems. I know part of my hurt and frustration is from the raging hormones but I seriously feel so betrayed.
> 
> not to mention.. my mom was barely 20 when she had be and had only been married 18 months.. which means my parents got invitro when they were 19! and yet my mom BITCHED about having a kid so long and always said that she hoped none of us followed in her footsteps. Like, what the hell! I.. I just.. I can't even process all the things going through my mind right now.
> 
> I am currently home alone and in one way I am happy because I can cry it out and not deal with everyone trying to make me feel better, but I worry about my depression. I have always struggled with it and things like this in the past would have led me to take pain pills and drink.

While it was very wrong of her to not share that with you (as it could've saved you a lot of grief and heartache earlier on) at least you can take pride in knowing that you conquered this on your own and have a healthy little baby growing in you right now. You did not need IVF like her! If you've never had a strong relationship with her, then I would forgive and forget. You've got your own life and family and don't need the negativity! But I can understand how it hurts right now. Hang in there :hugs:

To answer your previous question, yes I've heard that infertility can run in families, especially if it was due to anatomy issues. 


FLArmyWife said:


> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy how was your reveal? Did it not turn out the way you planned? Sorry if I missed it earlier in a post...I know you had some family issues.
> 
> the reveal went great. I can post more about it in a little when I'm not such an emotional wreckClick to expand...

Glad the reveal went well at least :thumbup:


busytulip said:


> Pato :cry: I'm so sorry. :hugs: I second what Corn said, if the bleeding is out of control or you feel 'weird' definitely go get checked out.
> 
> Jess thank you. You've been on my heart and I hope each day is getting easier for you.
> 
> FLarmy I'm upset for you that your mom brushed things off so nonchalantly. I can't imagine how hurt you must be. :hugs:
> 
> Pink anxiously awaiting results with you. FX'd you get some definitive and helpful answers.
> 
> Mrs. MB When will you get results from your MRI? Praying for more good news than bad hun. :hugs:
> 
> 5stars I couldn't find you on FB but would like to congratulate you on whatever your good news is. :)
> 
> AFM I took my little girl in this am and her ped. says he thinks she looks okay despite all she's been through. He also said he feels comfortable with me trying to nurse her again, if she is willing and that the meds I'm on shouldn't cause any lasting or ill effects. Huge sigh of relief since she'd already begun to lose weight.
> 
> Welcome to the new comers, ths is a great group of ladies. I know I've probably missed some people, but as always hope you are all well wherever you are at.

I am glad to hear that you are able to bf your LO again. That must've been super stressful :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> So my bleeding has slowed down greatly....I've had no pain except for headache and the clotting was just blood not tissue ish. I don't know much about genetics but I'm told both my mom and younger sister have had period like bleeding during pregnancy for the entire first trimester. DH thinks I should not panic nor assume the worst until my next appointment in two weeks . :shrug: idk

Have you taken another HPT recently?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato you have the lab test rec yeh? Maybe get it done and see what the numbers are? It should give a better answer. Hoping for the best xxx


----------



## ksierra44

Can i be added to the july testers??


----------



## 5starsplus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by 5starsplus1 View Post 

Thanks ladies....I was trying so hard not to tell you guys before we did it....Our whole point was to go to Vegas and tie the knot....so now it's baby making time hehehehehe 

Where did you get married in Vegas? How did you like the experience? Just wondering... always thought it'd be fun to get hitched there 


Quote:
We got married at one of the chapels outside just as the sun was going down...It was a great experience....We loved the experience and would do it again to save the heart ache and pain of me being a bridezilla :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Twit twoooo 5 starts hot couple alert! Lovely pic you both look so happy. xx

Thanks Amber :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato im glad the bleeding has stopped....Im praying ur little bean is doing just fine and is telling mommy not to worry her pretty little head off :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi ksierra!! :) good luck &#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

ksierra44 said:


> Can i be added to the july testers??

Of course! Sorry if I missed it earlier, sometimes our group moves so fast I miss a few things

What date would you like me to put you for sweetie?


----------



## busytulip

Hoping for the best Pato! Do you think you'll go ahead and get labs done before your appointment on the 23rd?


----------



## Gwen2012

Ok I just wiped and it was brown looking stuff on the tp. What in the world is this..


----------



## RoseJeans

So it would seem AF showed up this morning, 6 days late. I've never been past a day max. It's weird though (TMI) the blood is orange/pink and watery, not heavy but it's cramping all in my lower back. I'm assuming I'm out. Sniff.:growlmad:

I really hope you ladies have more success this cycle and for you poor pretty things going through pain (mentally and physically) I'm sending baby prayers your way xxx


----------



## ksierra44

Thanks :) Im going to try to wait to test until Sunday which is my expected AF date since i'm using cheap dollar general tests.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5starsplus1 said:


> Im sorry but which one of you lovely ladies is Brooke?
> 
> Is it you Tie?

Hey, yes I am Brooke! 

Flarmy- I am so sorry about your mom being so dishonest. That would make me so mad. I am just so glad you have your little bean. Don't let the cause you too much stress! We are here whenever you need to vent!!! Big hugs!

Pato- I am glad your bleeding has slowed. When I had my chemical, the bleeding just kept getting worse and was like the worst period of my life. I also had the worst cramping. I am hoping since you aren't having pain and the bleeding slowed, that everything is ok! Have you talked to your dr again?

Afm- I had my appointment with the nurse today. They ended up changing my due date according to my last ultrasound. So instead of Feb 14, it is now Feb 17. I am kinda bummed cause I liked it being valentines and now I am not as far along as I thought. Oh well. I have my next scan scheduled for August 3rd! I will be almost 12 weeks. Can't wait! Just praying that my peanut is still growing in there.


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> So my bleeding has slowed down greatly....I've had no pain except for headache and the clotting was just blood not tissue ish. I don't know much about genetics but I'm told both my mom and younger sister have had period like bleeding during pregnancy for the entire first trimester. DH thinks I should not panic nor assume the worst until my next appointment in two weeks . :shrug: idk
> 
> Have you taken another HPT recently?Click to expand...

Yesterday.....it was lighter than last week


----------



## muffinbabes4

Gwen.... could be IB what dpo are u?


----------



## Gwen2012

muffinbabes4 said:


> Gwen.... could be IB what dpo are u?

Between 13 a16dpo depending on when I ovulated because I got a positive opk on the 28th had bad pain that night then really bad pain on the 1st of July. It has stopped which is funny because I just check my cervix a few hrs before and it was med closed kind of soft.. But now there's nothing. It was a lot on the TP. Now I see nothing guess I will wait until the morning to see..


----------



## jessalex

Hi guys!!

Flarmy - I totally get why you are feeling so upset, I think made worse by the fact that you found out through your siblings! That would really annoy me that my mum had told them but not me. How unfair. But like the other lovely ladies have said, try not to get too upset within yourself. Thankfully you now have your beautiful baby inside!! They are true little miracles and have a way of making you always feel better, no matter what is going on. Focus on your little bean, and try to move past the betrayal and hurt that you are feeling xx

Pato - got absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! I would get bloods sooner rather than later if you can, might give you some clarification?

Gwen - hoping its ib and that you're positive hpt is on its way!

Rose - so sorry xx Hoping you get your bfp next cycle!!

Good luck to everyone, looking forward to those that are testing soon getting their bfp's and sticky beans :thumbup:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, all the very best lovely. I thought I'd share a past experience of bleeding that was positive... well two of mine and one friends!

So my first pregnancy I was 18 years old and had irregular periods, I didnt track them at-all and just dealt with it when it arrived. I must have been 4.5-6 weeks pregnant when I thought I got my period, it started out heavy and tailed off over 3/4 days so I went about my life until 5 weeks later when my mum noticed I'd missed one and forced me to take a test it was glaring positive and by the time I got to scan a few days later I was 10 weeks pregnant so that 4 days of bleeding I was pregnant with him and my boy is now 10 years old.

I bled at 6 weeks with my daughter, very light but blood not spotting, she's 6 :) 

My friend bled from 4.5 weeks until 8 with her daughter as she had a "bruise" on the womb (no idea) her daughter is now 4.

Keep the hope sweetheart. <3 xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AFM: geeze this TWW doesn't get any easier does it? LOL. 

After a smiley face yesterday morning on my opk, yesterday afternoon and last night I thought I'd try another opk both negative. This morning with FMU smiley face again. ??? 

Here's my chart.
I'm wondering when I should start testing. My chart is identical to my last pregnancy one just everything is a day sooner. I don't know what to think I conceived my daughter right after a natural miscarriage. Am I being silly getting my hopes up? I hope not I hope when/if AF shows it won't be too much of a blow.

The chart titled july is the new one the "cycle day 8 " is the old one.
  



Attached Files:







chart 4 july.png
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4









cycle day 8 chart.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Pato, all the very best lovely. I thought I'd share a past experience of bleeding that was positive... well two of mine and one friends!
> 
> So my first pregnancy I was 18 years old and had irregular periods, I didnt track them at-all and just dealt with it when it arrived. I must have been 4.5-6 weeks pregnant when I thought I got my period, it started out heavy and tailed off over 3/4 days so I went about my life until 5 weeks later when my mum noticed I'd missed one and forced me to take a test it was glaring positive and by the time I got to scan I was 10 weeks and my boy is now 10 years old.
> 
> I bled at 6 weeks with my daughter, very light but blood not spotting, she's 6 :)
> 
> My friend bled from 4.5 weeks until 8 with her daughter as she had a "bruise" on the womb (no idea) her daughter is now 4.
> 
> Keep the hope sweetheart. <3 xxx

Thanks Daisy:hugs:...it helps knowing of real life people as opposed to text book.....who have had this experience....


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA I can't believe I'm saying this, I'm so nervous... please put me down for TEST sunday the 19th July. :o


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies hope all is well....I took another opk this morning and I finally got my blinking smiley....So I haven't ovulated yet like I thought so im not in the tww yet smh....I will probably ovulate on Friday or at the latest saturday....with the clear blue I have to wait to get a solid smiley (without blinking) to know that im close to ovulating....the pains of trying to get pregnant oh but the joys of the end result :baby: :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

ksierra44 said:


> Thanks :) Im going to try to wait to test until Sunday which is my expected AF date since i'm using cheap dollar general tests.

:thumbup: GL and :dust:



jessalex said:


> Flarmy - I totally get why you are feeling so upset, I think made worse by the fact that you found out through your siblings! That would really annoy me that my mum had told them but not me. How unfair. But like the other lovely ladies have said, try not to get too upset within yourself. Thankfully you now have your beautiful baby inside!! They are true little miracles and have a way of making you always feel better, no matter what is going on. Focus on your little bean, and try to move past the betrayal and hurt that you are feeling xx

you're right. I think the biggest part of the hurt came from hearing it from someone other than my mother and it just got worse when she was so "whatever" about it and I had to prod for more info.
when I told DH last night he smiled and said to me "yeah..but you beat her.. you did it without in vitro.. so let it go.. you win".. I know he was trying to cheer me up but at the time I just gave him the look of "are you F'in kidding me!"



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM: geeze this TWW doesn't get any easier does it? LOL.
> 
> After a smiley face yesterday morning on my opk, yesterday afternoon and last night I thought I'd try another opk both negative. This morning with FMU smiley face again. ???
> 
> Here's my chart.
> I'm wondering when I should start testing. My chart is identical to my last pregnancy one just everything is a day sooner. I don't know what to think I conceived my daughter right after a natural miscarriage. Am I being silly getting my hopes up? I hope not I hope when/if AF shows it won't be too much of a blow.
> 
> The chart titled july is the new one the "cycle day 8 " is the old one.

:dust: :dust: looks SOO promising.. FX



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA I can't believe I'm saying this, I'm so nervous... please put me down for TEST sunday the 19th July. :o

:happydance: of course! lots of :dust:



5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies hope all is well....I took another opk this morning and I finally got my blinking smiley....So I haven't ovulated yet like I thought so im not in the tww yet smh....I will probably ovulate on Friday or at the latest saturday....with the clear blue I have to wait to get a solid smiley (without blinking) to know that im close to ovulating....the pains of trying to get pregnant oh but the joys of the end result :baby: :hugs:

:happydance: yay for almost being in the TWW!


----------



## Gwen2012

Good morning ladies. Guess I am on CD2. Not sure why I was late but ok. Wishing everyone luck this cycle for bfp...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Gwen2012 said:


> Good morning ladies. Guess I am on CD2. Not sure why I was late but ok. Wishing everyone luck this cycle for bfp...

Gwen if I were you I wouldn't count my cd until I have a steady flow from AF....My dr told me always count the first full day with a constant flow as cd1...good luck getting your BFP next cycle :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Lovely ladies. The last time I posted the :witch: got me and I was devastated so I tried staying off BNB. But I am back and hoping this is our month! Can you put me down to test on Sunday please? I will be three days late. I had an amazing dream last night that my DH was holding our baby :haha:. So hopefully that dream will come true!! I hope everyone has a great day!

Pato I wanted to let you know that my mother with all 4 of her pregnancies bled through her 1st trimester. She thought they were normal pregnancies and didn't find out about her first one until she was 4 months. Her other three she knew to pay attention to her bleeding patterns. I just wanted to give you another happy story! 

:dust: to all who are getting ready to test!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So FMU smiley face 2mu very concentrated no smiley face. Safe to say I really dislike clearblue digital ovulation tests.

I just stocked up on pregnancy tests and I just had to pee on a frer lol. I did a couple of tests a week or so ago to make sure they were negative and they were 100% but I can see the indent line on this frer, it looks like the one I had before the positive last cycle BUT it also looks like an indent but _I swear I see a hue of pink_ 

I don't know. So early I'm 6dpo earliest Ive ever got a bfp was with DD at 7dpo. I'm tempted to take one again in the morning, what do you ladies think?

Hubby is the first to dismiss a test and I just placed it in front of him and said nothing he picked it up looked closely moved it all around and said, there's a line, let's not tell anyone this time 

Surely it's too early. Shall I try and put on a pic I'm certain I wouldnt be able to capture it. xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes post a pic Amber :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL ccoast. I'll add your test date when I'm not on my phone. 

Oh so excited and nerve raking Amber. Fx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA so nervous/terrified/excited and feelish foolish in case it's negative and I haven't even ovulated let alone caught. Wondering if it's just an indent and I'm seeing things. I would have not even mentioned it if hubby didnt react the way he did he usually just says nah nothing there and hands it back but he instantly went in to protective mode hugged me and told me not to tell anyone "this time" hmm. I know you won't be able to see anything but here's a pic anyway. xx
 



Attached Files:







july test 6dpo 2.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 25









july test 1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber im so bad with viewing these test so please forgive me if I don't see a line but I will take you and the hubby wrd if you guys see it in person....GL with getting a darker line in the days to come!


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> So FMU smiley face 2mu very concentrated no smiley face. Safe to say I really dislike clearblue digital ovulation tests.
> 
> I just stocked up on pregnancy tests and I just had to pee on a frer lol. I did a couple of tests a week or so ago to make sure they were negative and they were 100% but I can see the indent line on this frer, it looks like the one I had before the positive last cycle BUT it also looks like an indent but _I swear I see a hue of pink_
> 
> I don't know. So early I'm 6dpo earliest Ive ever got a bfp was with DD at 7dpo. I'm tempted to take one again in the morning, what do you ladies think?
> 
> Hubby is the first to dismiss a test and I just placed it in front of him and said nothing he picked it up looked closely moved it all around and said, there's a line, let's not tell anyone this time
> 
> Surely it's too early. Shall I try and put on a pic I'm certain I wouldnt be able to capture it. xx

Yes yes yes yes yes post a pic.....AND do a test tomorrow


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I wasn't going to post a pic because it's questionable even in person so I knew it wouldn't photograph, seeing it dry I'm more convinced it's an indent opps and it's waaaaay too soon I might not have even ov'd though my temps suggest otherwise. I'm snappy today so I'm pretty sure AF will arrive as last time I was so calm and that was my biggest tell lol.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars I am too lol I never see them unless they are bright pink and obvious I think most of that has to do with my crappy laptop. xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, I could see what you were talking about FX it happens for you soon.


----------



## Pato

Amber maybe I have line eye but I can't see anything in the first one but the second in line I'm sure I can see something there...so much:dust: for you right now


----------



## Mrs. MB

I feel like I'm playing catch up every day, lol. I hate how busy the last few days have been!!!

5 Stars!!! Congratulations!!! I was getting a bit jealous there because I don't have Facebook :) Thank you for posting the pictures here. You look so beautiful and so in love. So happy happy happy for you!

Amber - I swear I can see a line in the first picture. Everything crossed for you that it darkens in the next few days!

Pink - Hoping that the results come back and give you a good idea of what's going on. So happy you're back home. Hugs darling. You've been through so much!

Pato - You're in my thoughts. Hoping for a BFP and a sticky bean for you in the upcoming cycle!

FLArmy - I can't believe your mom. I can only imagine the devastation. It was so wrong to keep that from you. We can't fix our moms though. We have two families, the one you're born into and the one you choose. You chose your husband and now you're growing a little baby and that's going to be a part of the family you chose. It is so wrong though. I really want to lock your mom and my mom in the same room... 

I will catch up on more!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

FLArmyWife said:


> GL ccoast. I'll add your test date when I'm not on my phone.
> 
> Oh so excited and nerve raking Amber. Fx

Thank you! 

I am soo nervous. I am really hoping this is the month I get my BFP!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone! 9dpo, not really expecting much. How are you all any one else testing the 20th? Xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

:dust: :dust: for all the ladies testing soon! Can't wait to see all the tests start rolling in :D

AFM-- today was the first day I had to leave work early because I got so sick :nope:. I commute an hour away so that definitely sucked driving all the way out there only to drive all the way back home. Slept the rest of the afternoon and now is the time of day I start feeling a little better. I'm down 4lbs already :wacko:. Sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining, I'm really not! Just venting if anything...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> :dust: :dust: for all the ladies testing soon! Can't wait to see all the tests start rolling in :D
> 
> AFM-- today was the first day I had to leave work early because I got so sick :nope:. I commute an hour away so that definitely sucked driving all the way out there only to drive all the way back home. Slept the rest of the afternoon and now is the time of day I start feeling a little better. I'm down 4lbs already :wacko:. Sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining, I'm really not! Just venting if anything...

I'm with you there. I'm down 3lbs this week. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - it's ok to complain. Being pregnant is awesome but that doesn't take away the fact that morning sickness sucks!!! Complain away!

Ashley - how did your appointment go

AFM - my doctor said I don't have any apparent problems and to take prenatal... Other than that he suggested having a lot of sex, lol. He told me that at our age and after so long on birth control it can easily take up to a year. Unless my periods go out of whack I just keep ttc...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - it's ok to complain. Being pregnant is awesome but that doesn't take away the fact that morning sickness sucks!!! Complain away!
> 
> Ashley - how did your appointment go
> 
> AFM - my doctor said I don't have any apparent problems and to take prenatal... Other than that he suggested having a lot of sex, lol. He told me that at our age and after so long on birth control it can easily take up to a year. Unless my periods go out of whack I just keep ttc...

Great news! Now all you have to do is :sex: that doesn't seem bad ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful, haha, it sure as heck doesn't sound bad at all!!! It's one of the adult things in life I actually enjoy :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB- guess that means DTD a lot hehe

Disney and hopeful- be careful and watch the weight loss caused from sickness. If you loose more than 5% of your original body weight you might have HG. I hope you ladies start feeling better soon

ccoast- GL!



AFM- I woke up this morning with a stuffy nose and sore throat. I've felt like crap all day. We had out intake appointment with my Dr here in Fl and got to finally her the HB on the Doppler.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Flarmy, glad you got to hear the heartbeat! That's one of my favorite parts of all the appointments! What was the heart rate?


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: for all the ladies testing soon! Can't wait to see all the tests start rolling in :D
> 
> AFM-- today was the first day I had to leave work early because I got so sick :nope:. I commute an hour away so that definitely sucked driving all the way out there only to drive all the way back home. Slept the rest of the afternoon and now is the time of day I start feeling a little better. I'm down 4lbs already :wacko:. Sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining, I'm really not! Just venting if anything...
> 
> I'm with you there. I'm down 3lbs this week. I hope you start feeling better soon.Click to expand...

It's the pits! Counting down the days till the second trimester :laugh2:. I hope you start getting some relief soon too :flower:


Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - it's ok to complain. Being pregnant is awesome but that doesn't take away the fact that morning sickness sucks!!! Complain away!
> 
> Ashley - how did your appointment go
> 
> AFM - my doctor said I don't have any apparent problems and to take prenatal... Other than that he suggested having a lot of sex, lol. He told me that at our age and after so long on birth control it can easily take up to a year. Unless my periods go out of whack I just keep ttc...

Well that's good news that you've got nothing else hindering your chances. Now have fun doing the dirty! :sex:


FLArmyWife said:


> Mrs. MB- guess that means DTD a lot hehe
> 
> Disney and hopeful- be careful and watch the weight loss caused from sickness. If you loose more than 5% of your original body weight you might have HG. I hope you ladies start feeling better soon
> 
> ccoast- GL!
> 
> AFM- I woke up this morning with a stuffy nose and sore throat. I've felt like crap all day. We had out intake appointment with my Dr here in Fl and got to finally her the HB on the Doppler.

How exciting to hear the hb on a doppler already! But sorry to hear you're sick, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy - So exciting you got to hear the heartbeat!

Disney - I am sorry you got so sick :( I remember those days with my daughter!

Mrs. MB - At least you got good news that nothing is wrong at your appt!


AFM - had my appt today and my doctor said that since DH and I conceived our DD so easily, that it shouldn't be an issue with #2 since we are both young with no health issues. He also wanted me to call in to get a blood test as soon as or IF I get another positive test because if I keep getting pregnant but they're not sticking then I might just need some progesterone. But overall he thinks that I shouldn't have any issues and that if I am stressed about getting pregnant then that might be why it's not happening. He recommended NOT using OPKs or temping for the next few months and to just go with the flow and not stress about it. 

I will probably still using OPKs just to make sure we DTD around the right time but DH and I have sex pretty much every night/every other night. Sorry if TMI haha! He asked how often we DTD and when I told him that he said that if we keep trying and having sex often that we should end up pregnant soon. He also said that if nothing is happening within 4-6 months to make another appt and then he will do labs and all that stuff. 

Anyways I have been so whatever about all that this month since DH is leaving on Friday that I haven't even started using my OPKs yet. I haven't been thinking about it much so I just keep forgetting! I am taking a relaxed approach for right now and we'll just see what happens!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Had to share! We found a house today that we are both in love with.... The unfortunate part of living in our area is that being able to offer 150k over asking makes us barely competitive... Fingers crossed... The best part was my husband walking into the master bedroom saying, "I want to impregnenare you here!!!" I damn near asked the realtor to give us some privacy, lol!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> FLArmy - So exciting you got to hear the heartbeat!
> 
> Disney - I am sorry you got so sick :( I remember those days with my daughter!
> 
> Mrs. MB - At least you got good news that nothing is wrong at your appt!
> 
> 
> AFM - had my appt today and my doctor said that since DH and I conceived our DD so easily, that it shouldn't be an issue with #2 since we are both young with no health issues. He also wanted me to call in to get a blood test as soon as or IF I get another positive test because if I keep getting pregnant but they're not sticking then I might just need some progesterone. But overall he thinks that I shouldn't have any issues and that if I am stressed about getting pregnant then that might be why it's not happening. He recommended NOT using OPKs or temping for the next few months and to just go with the flow and not stress about it.
> 
> I will probably still using OPKs just to make sure we DTD around the right time but DH and I have sex pretty much every night/every other night. Sorry if TMI haha! He asked how often we DTD and when I told him that he said that if we keep trying and having sex often that we should end up pregnant soon. He also said that if nothing is happening within 4-6 months to make another appt and then he will do labs and all that stuff.
> 
> Anyways I have been so whatever about all that this month since DH is leaving on Friday that I haven't even started using my OPKs yet. I haven't been thinking about it much so I just keep forgetting! I am taking a relaxed approach for right now and we'll just see what happens!

I'm glad to hear that your dr doesn't see any immediate cause for concern! I agree that maybe a less stressful cycle will be the one you guys conceive. Seems to always happen! But I know firsthand that that is MUCH easier said than done lol. Maybe since your DH will be gone during your fertile time you should hold off on temping and OPKing? Although it's nice knowing what to base your DPO off of. If you guys DTD all the time anyway then it won't make TOO much of a difference if you don't do that stuff. Ah well I hope you find whatever works best for you :flower:. 


Mrs. MB said:


> Had to share! We found a house today that we are both in love with.... The unfortunate part of living in our area is that being able to offer 150k over asking makes us barely competitive... Fingers crossed... The best part was my husband walking into the master bedroom saying, "I want to impregnenare you here!!!" I damn near asked the realtor to give us some privacy, lol!!!

Exciting! FX that you guys get it!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Heya, sorry to hear about the MS and weight loss girlie's please take care of your selves. FLA oh my goodness you got to hear little ones heartbeat how very sweet. 
AFM Took another frer and I'm quite sure it's negative or another indent line. Will probably test again in two days now :) xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

How are you doing pink? Thinking of you lots. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

MrsB that's totally something my hubby would say too and it would drive me wild hahaha.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

duplicate post.


----------



## Pato

ccoastgal said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> GL ccoast. I'll add your test date when I'm not on my phone.
> 
> Oh so excited and nerve raking Amber. Fx
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I am soo nervous. I am really hoping this is the month I get my BFP!Click to expand...

:dust:


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> :dust: :dust: for all the ladies testing soon! Can't wait to see all the tests start rolling in :D
> 
> AFM-- today was the first day I had to leave work early because I got so sick :nope:. I commute an hour away so that definitely sucked driving all the way out there only to drive all the way back home. Slept the rest of the afternoon and now is the time of day I start feeling a little better. I'm down 4lbs already :wacko:. Sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining, I'm really not! Just venting if anything...

:hugs:sorry honey...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> I feel like I'm playing catch up every day, lol. I hate how busy the last few days have been!!!
> 
> 5 Stars!!! Congratulations!!! I was getting a bit jealous there because I don't have Facebook :) Thank you for posting the pictures here. You look so beautiful and so in love. So happy happy happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs.MB :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies I need your input please....I purchased more OPK's yesterday, I didn't have to open the new box b/c I had one left for this morning....Im still getting my blinking smiley face as of this morning....should I open the new box tomorrow or just pray that I ovulate tomorrow or Saturday....those things are not cheap with the smiely faces lol! I really wanna make sure that im ovulating but using the OPK will be the only way I really know since I don't tempt! HELP!!!


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....hope everyone is doing well today....glad to hear of good news...

Flarmy.... great news on baby flarmy heartbeat....that's awesome....:flower:

Mrs. MB.... glad that everything is ok and you got your DTD (do the dog) greenlight...:happydance:...hope you also find the house of your dreams....ahem..I'd of asked him to excuse us for a few:wink:

Ashley....that's good news...Gl and lots of :dust: for you...

Daisy.... give it a few days...GL and :dust: for you as well..

Pink....honey hope you are well I'm thinking of you :hugs::hugs:..

Disney and Hopeful.... Watch that weight loss ladies...I hope you start feeling better soon

Gwen, 5Stars, Ccoast, onetubeleft, Tweeny, GL, Corn and Muffin wherever you are in your cycles :flower: for eveybody


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato....how are you? Thinking of you!


----------



## Pato

AFM...I'm calling this day CD3...I kept bleeding on yesterday but started having labour like cramps last night and passed some.....stuff....don't wanna be too graphic bc this is a TWW thread and don't wanna upset you ladies in case ADMIN freaks out, but you ladies know what I mean....I did another test yesterday and it was totally blank..:bfn: so I know what that means...I'm looking forward already to getting back in the saddle and making this baby....I've heard some women are really fertile just after a loss so...idk....CD3 for me going forward....


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> AFM...I'm calling this day CD3...I kept bleeding on yesterday but started having labour like cramps last night and passed some.....stuff....don't wanna be too graphic bc this is a TWW thread and don't wanna upset you ladies in case ADMIN freaks out, but you ladies know what I mean....I did another test yesterday and it was totally blank..:bfn: so I know what that means...I'm looking forward already to getting back in the saddle and making this baby....I've heard some women are really fertile just after a loss so...idk....CD3 for me going forward....

Im so sorry Pato :hugs: but I love your positive attitude about the situation....I wish you the best for next cycle hun :flower:!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you for thinking of me amber and pato, 
I'm hanging around !!! The days are flying by and it's bitter/sweet... bitter knowing I should be "x" weeks now, sweet knowing in one week from today I'll havr answers on the baby... I have some ok days and some where I really struggle with it!!! Having my dd reminds me to be thankful for her, and what a true miracle she is... 
I had to take her in for her one year vaccines yesterday and I was so dizzy driving (I should havr just rescheduled ) and then I had a meltdown reading the handouts for the vaccines they give you, about all the risks and started crying because I don't want anything to happen to my dd, and then the dr had to come in and calm me down and reassure me that she'd most likely be completely fine.. in the end we went ahead and did the vaccines and she is fine, but I think my hormones are still crazy and I'm so emotional right now... I just couldn't bear it if anything happened to her ...
Anyway, I'm really wishing I wasn't on pelvic rest, I'd love to spend time with dh, we have not had any intimate time since I found out I was pregnant, so 11ish weeks .... it's awful, it's one thing if you know it's to keep baby safe, it's another if it's because of surgery to remove what should still be in there.... hopefully next week I'll get the green light ... I told dh we have to be careful around my fertile period and he said nah, it it's meant to be it will be, ... ugh, why does he say things like that?! It really messes with me because I want to try again NOW but I don't want this to happen again ...
No real point to this post really . Sorry for the rambling!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Yay Flarmy, glad you got to hear the heartbeat! That's one of my favorite parts of all the appointments! What was the heart rate?

Between 150 and 160. So EVERYTHING points to girl.. so I'm calling it.. GIRL lol... but DH doesn't want to know any of that so I have to keep it to myself




Disneymom1129 said:


> How exciting to hear the hb on a doppler already! But sorry to hear you're sick, hope you feel better soon.

Thank you. Woke up this morning with a sinus headache.. and runny nose.. but no sore throat :thumbup: to me that is an improvement lol




ashleyg said:


> AFM - had my appt today and my doctor said that since DH and I conceived our DD so easily, that it shouldn't be an issue with #2 since we are both young with no health issues. He also wanted me to call in to get a blood test as soon as or IF I get another positive test because if I keep getting pregnant but they're not sticking then I might just need some progesterone. But overall he thinks that I shouldn't have any issues and that if I am stressed about getting pregnant then that might be why it's not happening. He recommended NOT using OPKs or temping for the next few months and to just go with the flow and not stress about it.
> 
> I will probably still using OPKs just to make sure we DTD around the right time but DH and I have sex pretty much every night/every other night. Sorry if TMI haha! He asked how often we DTD and when I told him that he said that if we keep trying and having sex often that we should end up pregnant soon. He also said that if nothing is happening within 4-6 months to make another appt and then he will do labs and all that stuff.
> 
> Anyways I have been so whatever about all that this month since DH is leaving on Friday that I haven't even started using my OPKs yet. I haven't been thinking about it much so I just keep forgetting! I am taking a relaxed approach for right now and we'll just see what happens!

I think going with the flow could be very beneficial. I hope it happens soon and it'll be a stress free process. :hugs:





Mrs. MB said:


> Had to share! We found a house today that we are both in love with.... The unfortunate part of living in our area is that being able to offer 150k over asking makes us barely competitive... Fingers crossed... The best part was my husband walking into the master bedroom saying, "I want to impregnenare you here!!!" I damn near asked the realtor to give us some privacy, lol!!!

yay for finding a house and lol to hubs comment




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM Took another frer and I'm quite sure it's negative or another indent line. Will probably test again in two days now :) xxxx

:hugs: 



5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies I need your input please....I purchased more OPK's yesterday, I didn't have to open the new box b/c I had one left for this morning....Im still getting my blinking smiley face as of this morning....should I open the new box tomorrow or just pray that I ovulate tomorrow or Saturday....those things are not cheap with the smiely faces lol! I really wanna make sure that im ovulating but using the OPK will be the only way I really know since I don't tempt! HELP!!!

I know nothing about OPKs but I want to send you :dust:





Pato said:


> AFM...I'm calling this day CD3...I kept bleeding on yesterday but started having labour like cramps last night and passed some.....stuff....don't wanna be too graphic bc this is a TWW thread and don't wanna upset you ladies in case ADMIN freaks out, but you ladies know what I mean....I did another test yesterday and it was totally blank..:bfn: so I know what that means...I'm looking forward already to getting back in the saddle and making this baby....I've heard some women are really fertile just after a loss so...idk....CD3 for me going forward....

:cry: I'm so sorry.
I too have heard though that some women are more fertile so FX it helps you get your sticky bean quickly!





pinkpassion said:


> Thank you for thinking of me amber and pato,
> I'm hanging around !!! The days are flying by and it's bitter/sweet... bitter knowing I should be "x" weeks now, sweet knowing in one week from today I'll havr answers on the baby... I have some ok days and some where I really struggle with it!!! Having my dd reminds me to be thankful for her, and what a true miracle she is...
> I had to take her in for her one year vaccines yesterday and I was so dizzy driving (I should havr just rescheduled ) and then I had a meltdown reading the handouts for the vaccines they give you, about all the risks and started crying because I don't want anything to happen to my dd, and then the dr had to come in and calm me down and reassure me that she'd most likely be completely fine.. in the end we went ahead and did the vaccines and she is fine, but I think my hormones are still crazy and I'm so emotional right now... I just couldn't bear it if anything happened to her ...
> Anyway, I'm really wishing I wasn't on pelvic rest, I'd love to spend time with dh, we have not had any intimate time since I found out I was pregnant, so 11ish weeks .... it's awful, it's one thing if you know it's to keep baby safe, it's another if it's because of surgery to remove what should still be in there.... hopefully next week I'll get the green light ... I told dh we have to be careful around my fertile period and he said nah, it it's meant to be it will be, ... ugh, why does he say things like that?! It really messes with me because I want to try again NOW but I don't want this to happen again ...
> No real point to this post really . Sorry for the rambling!!!

lots of big :hugs: I'm sorry I'm not sure what else to say. I can't even begin to imagine what you're feeling but I am glad to hear you are having some ok days. and FX you get the green light soon


----------



## ccoastgal

Pato said:


> AFM...I'm calling this day CD3...I kept bleeding on yesterday but started having labour like cramps last night and passed some.....stuff....don't wanna be too graphic bc this is a TWW thread and don't wanna upset you ladies in case ADMIN freaks out, but you ladies know what I mean....I did another test yesterday and it was totally blank..:bfn: so I know what that means...I'm looking forward already to getting back in the saddle and making this baby....I've heard some women are really fertile just after a loss so...idk....CD3 for me going forward....

I am so sorry Pato! :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so sorry Pato :hugs: 

Pink, your post really breaks my heart. It's such an awful thing to go through and I hope the days get easier for you. Praying when the test come back you'll get some answers. We're all here for you, take all the time you need. It'll happen again and you will have a beautiful rainbow in your arms. 

Afm I woke up feeling sick again. I'm hoping it won't stick around. My MIL has invited herself over next week for lunch and swimming and I'm very nervous about it. I do not want her to know about this Skittlebug yet! With how sick I've been and how weird I've been around food in general I'm afraid she will suspect. I don't know what to do about her.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - fake stomach flu... maybe she'll reconsider coming around... MS symptoms kinds do mimic...


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars- I never used the digital OPKs so I'm not much help :nope:

Hopefully someone else knows though!


----------



## busytulip

hopeful and disney sorry to hear about the MS. Praying that it doesn't linger for you ladies. Hopeful-"skittlebug" love that nickname for your LO

Mrs.MB FX'd on the new house. My DH would totally say something similar to what your OH said. :haha:

Pato-I am so very sorry. :hugs: You are so positive and I really pray that you are blessed with your little rainbow sticky bean soon.

Looks like this weekend will be a busy testing one. Good luck ladies!! :dust:

AFM: My appt. went pretty good yesterday and I'm happy to report that tests showed I'm cancer free. :dance: I have some more testing that needs to be done, but I did ask about TTC and my doc said that with close monitoring there isn't any reason why we can't go ahead. So onto next month. :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busytulip I'm happy to hear that : )


----------



## 5starsplus1

Busytulip that's awesome news :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's great news busytulip! So glad to hear it :happydance: 

Hubbs came up with Skittlebug. I thought it was perfect for our rainbow.


----------



## FLArmyWife

So great to hear busy


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> AFM...I'm calling this day CD3...I kept bleeding on yesterday but started having labour like cramps last night and passed some.....stuff....don't wanna be too graphic bc this is a TWW thread and don't wanna upset you ladies in case ADMIN freaks out, but you ladies know what I mean....I did another test yesterday and it was totally blank..:bfn: so I know what that means...I'm looking forward already to getting back in the saddle and making this baby....I've heard some women are really fertile just after a loss so...idk....CD3 for me going forward....

:( :hugs: I've heard you're more fertile after this kind of loss as well so FX that you get your BFP with this cycle!


pinkpassion said:


> Thank you for thinking of me amber and pato,
> I'm hanging around !!! The days are flying by and it's bitter/sweet... bitter knowing I should be "x" weeks now, sweet knowing in one week from today I'll havr answers on the baby... I have some ok days and some where I really struggle with it!!! Having my dd reminds me to be thankful for her, and what a true miracle she is...
> I had to take her in for her one year vaccines yesterday and I was so dizzy driving (I should havr just rescheduled ) and then I had a meltdown reading the handouts for the vaccines they give you, about all the risks and started crying because I don't want anything to happen to my dd, and then the dr had to come in and calm me down and reassure me that she'd most likely be completely fine.. in the end we went ahead and did the vaccines and she is fine, but I think my hormones are still crazy and I'm so emotional right now... I just couldn't bear it if anything happened to her ...
> Anyway, I'm really wishing I wasn't on pelvic rest, I'd love to spend time with dh, we have not had any intimate time since I found out I was pregnant, so 11ish weeks .... it's awful, it's one thing if you know it's to keep baby safe, it's another if it's because of surgery to remove what should still be in there.... hopefully next week I'll get the green light ... I told dh we have to be careful around my fertile period and he said nah, it it's meant to be it will be, ... ugh, why does he say things like that?! It really messes with me because I want to try again NOW but I don't want this to happen again ...
> No real point to this post really . Sorry for the rambling!!!

Sorry about everything you're going through :(. Time is the only thing that will help at this point, and before you know it you will be right back in the TTC game with a great support group and an amazing Dr and you will have your rainbow in no time :hugs:


busytulip said:


> hopeful and disney sorry to hear about the MS. Praying that it doesn't linger for you ladies. Hopeful-"skittlebug" love that nickname for your LO
> 
> Mrs.MB FX'd on the new house. My DH would totally say something similar to what your OH said. :haha:
> 
> Pato-I am so very sorry. :hugs: You are so positive and I really pray that you are blessed with your little rainbow sticky bean soon.
> 
> Looks like this weekend will be a busy testing one. Good luck ladies!! :dust:
> 
> AFM: My appt. went pretty good yesterday and I'm happy to report that tests showed I'm cancer free. :dance: I have some more testing that needs to be done, but I did ask about TTC and my doc said that with close monitoring there isn't any reason why we can't go ahead. So onto next month. :)

I am SO GLAD to hear that you're cancer free! :dance: :happydance: What are they calling it? Is it just a benign tumor?


----------



## pinkpassion

Busytulip!!!! :hugs:.. so thankful you're ok and you can begin ttc!!! What a scary thing to go through !!!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you ladies for all your support. I really appreciate it.

Disney the scans didn't show any tumor, just a big fatty thyroid. The endocrinologist says its subacute thyroiditis and my doctor believes I have Grave's disease, that's what the additional testing will be for once this flare up has passed.


----------



## Pato

So glad to hear you're cancer free Busy....good news indeed:hug:


----------



## Mrs. MB

BusyTulip - so glad to hear there's no cancer! How stressful. FX for only good news from here on out.

Pink - honey, you're going through so much. We're here if you want to vent, any time. Thinking of you and hoping for results that will make a sticky bean possible very soon.

Ashley - glad everything went ok at the Dr! You and I seem to be pretty much on the same cycle. Let's hope we get there soon!

Can't wait for everyone to test this weekend. Need to see some good news!

Thank you everyone for your comments :) Love you ladies!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, today the loss has kicked my ass. 

I will have a read through if I feel better tomorrow. I'm feeling so negative and well to be completely honest I'm grieving and it hurts, today is a rough day. Sending lots of love to you all. xxxxxx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am so sorry sweetie! I wish there was something we could do for you. My heart is just broken for you. I will say a prayer that you continue to heal. We are all here for you. Sending big hugs.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry sweet Amber : ( some days are better and some are so so hard to get through. Get some rest and let dh take care of you. 
We are all here for you. Pm me anytime if you need to vent. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Thank you ladies for all your support. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Disney the scans didn't show any tumor, just a big fatty thyroid. The endocrinologist says its subacute thyroiditis and my doctor believes I have Grave's disease, that's what the additional testing will be for once this flare up has passed.

Hoping you continue to get more good news with your diagnosis and prognosis :flower:


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey everyone, today the loss has kicked my ass.
> 
> I will have a read through if I feel better tomorrow. I'm feeling so negative and well to be completely honest I'm grieving and it hurts, today is a rough day. Sending lots of love to you all. xxxxxx

:hugs: Love and hugs to you. Hang in there mama


----------



## busytulip

Amber, I am sorry to see that you are having a really hard day. I just want to offer big hugs. :hugs: And pray that tomorrow is better.

Thank you Disney


----------



## jessalex

Busy - So relieved to hear that you are cancer free!! My friend was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism earlier this year and has since had surgery. She is doing a lot better now. Fingers crossed you get some definite answers asap. Will be thinking of you.

Pink - you are in the middle of such a frustrating and sad situation. Make sure that you do take the time to grieve - and if part of that process is venting on here then do it!! We are all supportive of you and all the things you are thinking and feeling :hugs:

Pato - again, sorry for your loss x I have heard that the next few cycles after a loss are when you are super fertile. I got pregnant straight after my first miscarriage with my second daughter, and I have heard of lots of other woman getting pregnant straight away too. FX'd!!!

Amber - thoughts and prayers with you during such a difficult time. You seem like such a strong person, hopefully tomorrow is a better day :flower:

Looking forward to seeing how all the testers go over the next little while. GL to you all xx


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey everyone, today the loss has kicked my ass.
> 
> I will have a read through if I feel better tomorrow. I'm feeling so negative and well to be completely honest I'm grieving and it hurts, today is a rough day. Sending lots of love to you all. xxxxxx

:cry::hugs::sad2::hugs::sad2::hugs:....this breaks my heart


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm so sorry Amber


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber :cry: I'm so sorry... it's so hard to go through, sometimes I just need to step back from here and grieve and be upset ... that's perfectly fine hun!!! There's nothing to say or do to help, you just have to work through it unfortunately. .. day by day, hour by hour... if you can maybe write a poem or just write a letter about how you are feeling ... I wrote two poems this time, and I also wrote a letter to my body about how disappointed I was that it let me down and just different things that I wanted/needed to get out and that helped so much!!!!

If you want I can share my poems with you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I'm sorry today is rough. Some days you just have to get through and tomorrow isn't as bad. If it is, anything I can do I'm happy to. Breaks my heart to read your post.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber we totally understand....there is a grieving phase and everyone goes through it differently....take as much time as you need and we will support you in any way we can....love you hun:hugs:

AFM: Im completely lost in my cycle this time....Im thinking I may have ovulated early and missed it...I have bn taking OPK's since Saturday and im still getting a blinking smiley...So im just gonna wait and see what happens...good luck ladies waiting to test this weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's Friday ladies.

To our grieving girls, I hope you find a glimmer of sunshine in your day today and you are able to smile, even if only for a moment. We are all here for you in any way we possibly can and hope you fine peace soon

to our girls waiting to test, I hope you all hold strong and don't test early! (lol look at me, who am I to talk? :hehe:) but seriously, whether you decide to test early or hold out, sending out lots of baby :dust:

to our girls in limbo, I truly hope you find some resolve. Not knowing what is going on with your cycle sucks and I feel for you. If you're waiting to O soon, hope you catch that egg! If you are early in your cycle, I hope AF swiftly leaves so you can move on to making your sticky bean


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Beautiful people :flower:


Pato said:


> AFM...I'm calling this day CD3...I kept bleeding on yesterday but started having labour like cramps last night and passed some.....stuff....don't wanna be too graphic bc this is a TWW thread and don't wanna upset you ladies in case ADMIN freaks out, but you ladies know what I mean....I did another test yesterday and it was totally blank..:bfn: so I know what that means...I'm looking forward already to getting back in the saddle and making this baby....I've heard some women are really fertile just after a loss so...idk....CD3 for me going forward....

I'm so so sorry lovely, big hugs



5starsplus1 said:


> Busytulip that's awesome news :happydance:

I second this, great news



.hopeful.one. said:


> That's great news busytulip! So glad to hear it :happydance:
> 
> Hubbs came up with Skittlebug. I thought it was perfect for our rainbow.

Congratulations! Skittlebug is gorgeous


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pinkpassion said:


> Amber :cry: I'm so sorry... it's so hard to go through, sometimes I just need to step back from here and grieve and be upset ... that's perfectly fine hun!!! There's nothing to say or do to help, you just have to work through it unfortunately. .. day by day, hour by hour... if you can maybe write a poem or just write a letter about how you are feeling ... I wrote two poems this time, and I also wrote a letter to my body about how disappointed I was that it let me down and just different things that I wanted/needed to get out and that helped so much!!!!
> 
> If you want I can share my poems with you!

Thank you so much each and every one of you who wrote such supporting and kind words. Today IS a better day. I should explain that yesterday was the first time my and DH have had a conversation alone out of the house away from the kids and family since it happened. We had to continue the holiday like nothing had happened as it was for the children. My mum said some hurtful things like "it's done now don't let this be the 'theme' of the holiday" urgh, she meant well and I get what she meant in her own way (she has mental health issues) but flippin heck! So yeah yesterday DH and I had a sitter so we went out for 6 hours and talked and cried openly for the first time. We feel much better for it but it sucks at the time doesn't it?!

So yeah today is fab I feel wonderful, frer was BFN today - but now we've had that chat I don't feel like I did about letting DH down by not getting pregnant right away and all the other mental complex and bizarre things you think and feel lol 

[Pink Thank you so much I know you are still going through it your self and my heart aches for you too, I do write poems but I'm not ready too yet, instead I'm going to decorate my living room :blush: haha, who would like to see the feature wallpaper?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry ladies, no idea what happened with the colour in those posts. :haha:

Here's the paper anyway lol
 



Attached Files:







wallpaper.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkpassion

Very pretty AmberDaisyDoo!!!!! Shopping therapy and house work always helps too :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you :) I can never stick to one colour lol. Yes it started with cushions yesterday I have my eye on new sofas and I'm going to revamp the fireplace perhaps I will do before and after pics when it's all done xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love the paper choice amber. I'm glad today is better and as awful as yesterday was it was good that you and your DH could talk things over and grieve together.


----------



## Gwen2012

5starsplus1 said:


> Gwen2012 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Guess I am on CD2. Not sure why I was late but ok. Wishing everyone luck this cycle for bfp...
> 
> Gwen if I were you I wouldn't count my cd until I have a steady flow from AF....My dr told me always count the first full day with a constant flow as cd1...good luck getting your BFP next cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok so if I count Wednesday is being my start day then I had a 2day period.. Not sure if that's what I would call it wasn't really a flow. The (tmi) was dark.. I am not sure what to even think anymore. And my temps looking crazy because they dipped past cover line and are back above it. What the heck
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Gwen, I have no idea what to make of that chart or the bleeding hun. Ovulation spotting? Implantation? hmm

I use this chart because I can see the coverline, where is yours set hun?
 



Attached Files:







july chart 8dpo.png
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gwen2012

Sorry for your loss Amber. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gwen2012

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Gwen, I have no idea what to make of that chart or the bleeding hun. Ovulation spotting? Implantation? hmm
> 
> I use this chart because I can see the coverline, where is yours set hun?

It's in last months that's from my phone I guess because I started a new cycle from me putting in the blood it's not in but it is above last cycle cover line today


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Sorry iv not been around much ladies.
Hope everyone is well and sending love to the losses :(
Good luck to all waiting to test!
This sickness is ruling over my life.
I'm really struggling , I'd say thank god it's the 6 weeks holidays but it means no more naps lol


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies....figured I'd drop in quickly to say hi to everyone....:hi:

Amber ....glad you r feeling better today. On my low days ...and yes I still have those for my DD....I cry it out, then I'm good for another few weeks, it really helps..:hug:

Pink....the poems are a wonderful idea...hope you are doing well today too :flower:

Gwen....I have no idea what to make of ur chart...sorry...but maybe ur bleed was implantation???? GL to you...

Flarmy....hope you r well

Stars and Ash.....hope its going well with the BD ing...

Eveyone else have a great day...and a wonderful weekend to all....hope to c some BFP news tomorrow night when I login again...:hug: for everybody


----------



## Pato

AFM: I'm CD 4 I guess today....no bleeding today but only pink when I wipe...I do feel lightheaded and nauseated though and weirdly enough my bbs are feeling slightly achey again, I think it's all in my head...my temp dropped down to my cover line today but there's no bleeding:shrug:....mixed up my dates, my dr. appt is the 27th not the 23rd....hope I'll be pregnant again by then :haha:....anyway I'm off to lunch now I'm starving...TTYL lovelies


----------



## ccoastgal

Happy Friday ladies!

So I have a question I was due for AF yesterday or today and still she is a no show fx she stays away. However I am still cramping very midly compared to the cramps that I normally get when I get AF. I am also and here comes the TMI wet down there so I think I have started however when I go to the restroom I haven't. Has anyone experienced this before getting a BFP?


----------



## busytulip

Amber I'm glad that you are having a much better day.

Tasha nice to see you checking in. Sorry MS is getting to you. I hope that you have been able to keep hydrated and not lose too much weight.

Gwen how long is AF normally?

ccoast I've not experienced it personally, but I've heard other ladies describe having those same symptoms before getting their BFP. Good luck hun!

Pato enjoy your lunch! LOL Hopeful that your doctor appointment goes really well.

Jess-thank you. I hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ccoastgal said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> So I have a question I was due for AF yesterday or today and still she is a no show fx she stays away. However I am still cramping very midly compared to the cramps that I normally get when I get AF. I am also and here comes the TMI wet down there so I think I have started however when I go to the restroom I haven't. Has anyone experienced this before getting a BFP?

If you're late then I would :test:! AF-like cramping and increased cm is common before a bfp.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi ladies, just posting as I am always reading and keeping up with what's going on. Having a very stressful time over my cycle and praying the witch comes soon. Xx


----------



## ccoastgal

Disneymom1129 said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> So I have a question I was due for AF yesterday or today and still she is a no show fx she stays away. However I am still cramping very midly compared to the cramps that I normally get when I get AF. I am also and here comes the TMI wet down there so I think I have started however when I go to the restroom I haven't. Has anyone experienced this before getting a BFP?
> 
> If you're late then I would :test:! AF-like cramping and increased cm is common before a bfp.Click to expand...

I am so nervous!! I would be ecstatic if I was. I think that is why I am so nervous to test because I can't take the heart ache of a :bfn:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ccoastgal said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> So I have a question I was due for AF yesterday or today and still she is a no show fx she stays away. However I am still cramping very midly compared to the cramps that I normally get when I get AF. I am also and here comes the TMI wet down there so I think I have started however when I go to the restroom I haven't. Has anyone experienced this before getting a BFP?

I felt the same way before my BFP! I would test!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ccoastgal said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!
> 
> So I have a question I was due for AF yesterday or today and still she is a no show fx she stays away. However I am still cramping very midly compared to the cramps that I normally get when I get AF. I am also and here comes the TMI wet down there so I think I have started however when I go to the restroom I haven't. Has anyone experienced this before getting a BFP?
> 
> If you're late then I would :test:! AF-like cramping and increased cm is common before a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so nervous!! I would be ecstatic if I was. I think that is why I am so nervous to test because I can't take the heart ache of a :bfn:Click to expand...

But what if it's a :bfp:! Go pee on a stick missy! And report back here ASAP :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just checkin in. sorry haven't been on much.. I'm sick with a cold and barely spending any time doing anything but sleeping.

Hope everyone is having a great friday


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi me ladies !! hope all is awesome, I have to catch up lol my family is in, and have been visiting :) missed yall


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy- sorry you're sick. Feel better soon!

Muffin- hope you're having fun with family :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Just checking in with everyone. Happy Friday! 

I hope everyone is doing well! I kind of skimmed through everything really quick and just wanted to let everyone know I am thinking of them!

AFM; DH left today...we dtd this morning before he left just because lol. But I have been so busy with everything that I keep forgetting to take OPKs. I'm not so focused on it this month so I'm just letting it be. So far, all the ones I have managed to remember to take have been negative. They're getting there but not quite yet. Not expecting anything this cycle anyways but still want to keep track of my cycle :)

Anyways, today my daughter and I went on a little playdate with another one of my mommy friends. We went to the pool and both the girls had such a fun time. I am pooped though from constantly chasing my DD around all day. This is going to be a very very very long week. At least tomorrow my dad is coming over and we are going to go on a little shopping spree for my daughter lol. Shopping is always fun ;)

Anyways hope everyone has a great weekend! I will try to check in when I can! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry to hear you are poorly FLA, sending lots of well wishes, get well soon.

Hi Ashley nice to see you, have a lush time shopping :D (I've been sofa shopping NOT the same) lmbo. 

AFM trying to not symptom spot but that's quite easy considering I don't have any.... well I have had bouts of lightheadedness and some nipple action BUT they are the same as AF symptoms. 9dpo today and first test day is tomorrow. I don't have any here or I would have done one this morning lol. Really nervous but what will be will be. Off today to pick up my sofas, they are pre-loved but they are in superb condition and not costing me £2700 / $4200 just £280 / $430. #studentlife xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: Amber, you have such an amazing attitude about the situation. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. 
Preloved is an awesome way to go :thumbup: yay for finding a great deal



Thank you for all the well wishes everyone. I am finally starting to feel better after 2 days of 3 different types of meds and lots of rest. 

Today is Dh's birthday and a pretty full day of events so I may not be on much.. but I will be thinking of you all. LOVE!


----------



## Pato

Happy birthday to hubby from me Flarmy....it's my birthday today too:happydance:....glad you are feeling better as well. 
Hope everyone has a great day today.

AFM....I'm CD 5 today....waiting impatiently to start DTD on CD 8. Did a FRER yesterday just to b sure and yup....sure enough it was stark white, a definite bfn so I'm rearing to get started:haha:....:flower: and :hug: for everyone . ...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Happy bday to ur hubby FL and Happy bday to you Pato really hope you enjoy ur day....

AFM im just going with the flow of things....not really sure if and when I ovulated but if I had to guess I would say I did on the 9th,or the 10th b/c on the 11th is when I started using OPK's and the were neg.....On Tuesday is when I started getting my blinking smileys but I didn't feel like I was going to ovulated....my cramps were more along the lines of that Thursday and Friday, so yea im lost....so is AFM does show this cycle at least I get to go see my new fertility dr and get my HSG done....so either way im closer to my BFP than I was last cycle :happydance:...good luck to everyone testing this weekend and hope all the ladies that's carrying their little bean have a weekend free of ms :hugs: lots of love to you ladies!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sounds like a great deal Amber. We better get to see pics when the roomis all put together. 

Happy birthday Pato! 

Flarmy I hope you have a fun day celebrating with your DH.

Sending baby dust 5stars! 

No weekend plans here. I'm just going to relax :) I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Gwen2012

busytulip said:


> Amber I'm glad that you are having a much better day.
> 
> Tasha nice to see you checking in. Sorry MS is getting to you. I hope that you have been able to keep hydrated and not lose too much weight.
> 
> Gwen how long is AF normally?
> 
> ccoast I've not experienced it personally, but I've heard other ladies describe having those same symptoms before getting their BFP. Good luck hun!
> 
> Pato enjoy your lunch! LOL Hopeful that your doctor appointment goes really well.
> 
> It's about 3 days long. Every once and a while it will be4 or 5


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Ladies,

It's going to take a couple of weeks to get everything done i need to modge podge some of the wallpaper onto our old mirror frame and possibly the back of the bookcase and wallpaper sand down and dismantle the fireplace all sorts really but here's what we have so far so you get the idea. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







sofa3.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10









cream sofa.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









door stop.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









sofa 2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









wallpaper.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The colours look dull its terrible lighting in here and my phone batt is too low to use flash its all brighter than it looks. x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is so pretty Amber! I love that you are tying it in with some wallpaper on the mirror and bookcase!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The wallpaper will be on the chimney breast wall too :) decided to go feminine this time instead of boring brown and one other colour. x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy birthday pato!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Happy birthday pato. xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Still trying to catch up hope everyone is great &#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ho hum. Typed out a response to everyone but it got deleted due to the Internet going down. We've got lots of rain and thunder/lightning today. We need it though with this drought! Trying not to use my phone's data so I will check back in when the Internet is back. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## busytulip

Happy Birthday Pato!

Amber you got a great deal on that furniture...I love how everything ties together so far.

Gwen how is your chart looking now? I was going to say that you 2 day 'iffy' AF may have been implantation, but if she only lasts 3 days normally it could very well be something else (like a thinner lining this month).

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies,

How is everyone? Fla you feeling any better?

So today is test day no:1 cycle day 25/29-30 and 10dpo. 

It's a :bfn: Still early days but it is what it is :) 

Here's a link to the picture of today's frer. It was only a 5 hour hold as I had to get up to pee. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=434561

Also here is my chart for anyone who may be interested.

We're having a lazy day here today I'm going to make a full english cooked brunch shortly.

Symptoms, if I had to pick some right sided back pains low in the posterior pelvis, waves of nausea, wind, woke up TMI soaked with sweat and temp spike had to shower right away. Today I'm quite tired, more than usual. Boobs are just normal amount of AF tender.
 



Attached Files:







july chart 10dpo.png
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, I am feeling better thank you. now just dealing with all the drainage (post nasal drip.. ears draining.. etc) and the consequences that comes with that (TMI coughing up phlem which leads to puking..) but other than that I FEEL great!

The temp rise and symptoms sound great. I truly hope you get a surprise when testing in the days to come. lots of :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you so much FLA. 

:)


Oh goodness, I know exactly what you mean all that popping and scrunching and horrid tastes and funny balance problems. Yikes sounds pretty awful I hope you're resting and keeping your fluids up. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Fluids yes.. rest was hard yesterday but we have no plans today so I do hope to sneak in a nap (which naps have gone from 45 minutes prepregnancy to 2 hours during pregnancy) but I'll take anything I can get.

btw love the couch with the throw pillows


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning lovely ladies I'm glad everyone is feeling better...Amber it's still early so hang in there hun!

AfM: I had a dream that felt so real I woke up angry....I had a dream that I tested and got two beautiful lines....my BFP....When I woke up I had to really concentrate and think was this just a dream :cry:.....I've had baby dreams for the last 2 cycles and getting drained from the teasing....oh well :shrug: nothing much I can do about it but continue on n pray my dreams come true sooner rather than later....I don't even know where I am this cycle which makes it even more aggravating....any who :dust: to all my darlings waiting to test!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of big :hugs: 5stars


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars that must be driving you nuts, big hugs. xx


----------



## Pato

Gmail lovelies . ....only just got home from all night since 10pm last night, at the hospital. Spent the night on the children's ward with my niece so my sister could go home and get some rest. Plus she's got a breastfeeding baby at home so it's hard on her. My niece had an episode of Rhadomyolysis . ....some kind of autoimmune response that breaks down your muscles......she's been in there a week and my sis has aged 5 years already....so I went to help out....I'm dog tired so I'm going to hit the sack now but just wanted to pop in first and check up on you all. Will update on myself later when I've had some rest. Have a peaceful day ladies . ...:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? Fla you feeling any better?
> 
> So today is test day no:1 cycle day 25/29-30 and 10dpo.
> 
> It's a :bfn: Still early days but it is what it is :)
> 
> Here's a link to the picture of today's frer. It was only a 5 hour hold as I had to get up to pee. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=434561
> 
> Also here is my chart for anyone who may be interested.
> 
> We're having a lazy day here today I'm going to make a full english cooked brunch shortly.
> 
> Symptoms, if I had to pick some right sided back pains low in the posterior pelvis, waves of nausea, wind, woke up TMI soaked with sweat and temp spike had to shower right away. Today I'm quite tired, more than usual. Boobs are just normal amount of AF tender.

Hoping you get your BFP in the next couple days! FX :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies I'm glad everyone is feeling better...Amber it's still early so hang in there hun!
> 
> AfM: I had a dream that felt so real I woke up angry....I had a dream that I tested and got two beautiful lines....my BFP....When I woke up I had to really concentrate and think was this just a dream :cry:.....I've had baby dreams for the last 2 cycles and getting drained from the teasing....oh well :shrug: nothing much I can do about it but continue on n pray my dreams come true sooner rather than later....I don't even know where I am this cycle which makes it even more aggravating....any who :dust: to all my darlings waiting to test!

Those kind of dreams are always bittersweet. Maybe it's your bodies way of letting you know that it will indeed happen soon. You're a fighter and you will get your rainbow! When do you think you will start testing?


Pato said:


> Gmail lovelies . ....only just got home from all night since 10pm last night, at the hospital. Spent the night on the children's ward with my niece so my sister could go home and get some rest. Plus she's got a breastfeeding baby at home so it's hard on her. My niece had an episode of Rhadomyolysis . ....some kind of autoimmune response that breaks down your muscles......she's been in there a week and my sis has aged 5 years already....so I went to help out....I'm dog tired so I'm going to hit the sack now but just wanted to pop in first and check up on you all. Will update on myself later when I've had some rest. Have a peaceful day ladies . ...:hugs:

Sounds awful, sorry to hear your niece is going through that :(. 

Happy Belated Birthday btw :cake:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Ladies....Pato sorry to her about your niece get some rest and hopefully we will hear from you soon....thanks Disney I am very much so a fighter and I refuse to give up on the fight....I know I will win it's just a little draining and please forgive me for bn a little sad! I know my day is just around the corner so that makes me smile....as for testing I don't think I will until after the 27th....so will you ladies keep in your prayers and I will be sure to keep you ladies in mine! Love you all!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato i hope everything works out

Flarmy I hope u feel better soon &#9825;no more ms!

5stars praying that dream is real, really soon for u lady


----------



## muffinbabes4

Dum de dum... cd8... tick tick tick , could it go any slooower. .. :(


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies ..... had some rest and am feeling much better now. DH did all the cleaning and cooking so I could rest. 

AFM....CD 6 today....not much else to report


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- I hope you had a lovely birthday and I'm sorry to hear about your niece. I hope she gets better soon

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. Anxious to hear how our other two testers did today


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hope everyone's Sunday was good!!! We had my DH's mother keep the kids this afternoon so we could go get birthday presents for my son. He is turning 4 on Sunday! Can't believe how the time goes by so quickly! 

I have been trying not to stress, but it seems like most of my symptoms have gone away. I haven't really been having ms (not that I am complaining), my bbs only really hurt for a couple of days, and they definitely haven't grown. The only symptoms I am really having are: being super tired, bloated, constipated, and having food adversions. I am really hoping it's because I am getting closer to the second trimester and not that something is wrong. I still have two weeks till my ultrasound and it seems like forever away. &#128533; I am just so worried that something is wrong.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh tie sending you :dust: 
Try to remember it is normal for symptoms to come and go. My bbs havent grown at all and quit being sore around week 7. The MS didnt even hit until week 8 nor did the food adversions. I hope baby tie is just giving you a much needed break.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Flarmy! I am trying to not stress. I just love this little peanut so much already; it's hard not to worry.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone quick update it's a BFN I already knew in my heart it was so I'm not wasting any more money on tests now, going to wait for AF now and start next cycle with a fresh uterus and hopefully a less erratic cycle.

I had a big cry in bed after getting the BFN but I'm up and getting on with the day now. The kids and I are making a big pork curry later for family and I'm thinking of getting a little cake lollypop machine -something fun for the kids to do.

I just suddenly had a moment of clarity after sobbing in bed, I heard my kids chatting and playing down stairs and realised just how blessed we already are. I decided to get up and enjoy today -with them and not let things that haven't even happened yet consume my thoughts and feelings. Plus Hubby came into the room and led with me and held me as I cried, said some sweet things and I just realised I'm already pretty lucky. That's not to say I don't miss my pregnancy and don't hurt but I need to focus on the good things. :) So that's what I'm going to do.

Much love, sticky beans and baby dusts to you ALL <3 xxx


----------



## Pato

Amber.....that was a beautiful realization...I'm so happy ur DH is so wonderful to you...and your kids are beautiful...you are strong and amazing....


----------



## Pato

Glad everyone had a great, quiet day yesterday. My niece's CK levels dropped to 1600 yesterday which is a humongous improvement from the 500,000 they were last week. Doc says when it reaches 2000 they will let her go home and she can come in for checkups to be sure it keeps reducing. Normal levels are between 200 - 650 so she was way up there....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, so glad you were able to find a silver lining. :hugs: You are a strong and beautiful woman with an equally strong and beautiful family. I hope you have an awesome day with your family

Pato- that is so good to hear. Hope she reaches her goal soon!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies!

Happy belated birthday Pato!! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

AFM I am now 3-4 days late. I took a test yesterday and it was :bfn: :cry:. I am to the point where I don't know what to think anymore. I am not cramping like I normally do before AF, the cramps that I do get are very small and intermittent. My breasts are really sore from the sides and my nipples are extremely sensitive and I have blue veins that have gotten darker over the weekend. I think I might call my ob/gyn to see what she says. I will most likely take another HPT on Wednesday if I have not started...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello everyone how is everyone feeling today? Hope you gals are feeling just FAB....did we get any BFPs yet? Im still lost and don't know where I am in my cycle :shrug: but if I had to guess I would say im on 10dpo....Im not gonna waste any of my tests b/c I know we were probably off with bding....Im just looking forward to my cycle to come on and start :coffee: so I can get some answers from my fertility dr...this is very exciting for me b/c like I keeping saying this is a step closer to my BFP one way or the other :happydance:....hope to see some BFPs soon from you ladies that are starting to test!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I get so lost with this thread lol
Hope everyone is ok :)

Well 12 weeks now and still being sick... Scan on Thursday, all being well will be booking a gender scan for the 17th August :)
X


----------



## 5starsplus1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I get so lost with this thread lol
> Hope everyone is ok :)
> 
> Well 12 weeks now and still being sick... Scan on Thursday, all being well will be booking a gender scan for the 17th August :)
> X

Hey Tasha, I hope you start to feel better in the weeks to come...and fx that your scan is perfect and we are excited to see what "our" first baby of the thread is gonna be :happydance:....At least I think you will be the first to find out lol :shrug: I get lost sometimes too lol!


----------



## busytulip

Happy 12 weeks Tasha!! Praying for a fantastic scan Thursday!

Pato I'm happy to hear your niece's numbers are improving, I hope that she gets stronger and is able to return home soon. That must be really difficult on your sister. :hugs:

Amber beautiful conclusion. Thank you for reminding us all to take stock of the blessings we have presently.

Tie I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress. Praying the next few weeks until your scan go quickly and you have peace of mind.

5stars, ccoast sorry you ladies are both in a sort of limbo-kind of where I'm at. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww amber I hope you get to feeling better love, keep your head up &#9825;&#9825;

And tie. . With all my pregnancies my ms didn't start until week 8 and lasted till 17 weeks, and was deathly awful! So lucky u! And ms is only symptoms of being pregnant I ever got even when it went away I didn't feel pregnant lol, so no worries just know most of us are jealous lol!! &#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

busytulip said:


> Happy 12 weeks Tasha!! Praying for a fantastic scan Thursday!
> 
> Pato I'm happy to hear your niece's numbers are improving, I hope that she gets stronger and is able to return home soon. That must be really difficult on your sister. :hugs:
> 
> Amber beautiful conclusion. Thank you for reminding us all to take stock of the blessings we have presently.
> 
> Tie I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress. Praying the next few weeks until your scan go quickly and you have peace of mind.
> 
> 5stars, ccoast sorry you ladies are both in a sort of limbo-kind of where I'm at. :hugs:

Yes not knowing is complete toture lol but it's ok, at least I won't be let down when I get AF b/c Im expecting to see her in a week lol...I really hope you find answers soon hun!


----------



## FLArmyWife

To our girls in limbo I'm sorry

Tasha, jealous you'll get your gender scan so early. My dr won't do one until 19 completed weeks so I have to wait until the end of September!

Hope everyone has a good Monday


----------



## busytulip

FLarmy have you considered having a scan done outside of your doctor office?


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's hard because insurance only covers so many


----------



## busytulip

I'm sorry I meant privatized. We wouldn't have the funding either, but for some it is a fun option. I hope that you are feeling better FLarmy.


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies, glad to see u all up and about :haha:.....hope the MS eases up for u prey mums to be....and truck loads of :dust: for all the testers...
ccoast that sounds like a:bfp: in the making to me.....GL to you. ...

Well I'm happy to report that my niece got discharged from hospital this afternoon...not sure where her levels were but they were satisfied with them falling enough to let her go home. She's spent two weeks almost of her summer hols in the hospital and she's bored out of her skull....so happy to be going home.....not having bloods drawn everyday and all the other dislikes...I'm grateful. My sis needs the break....thanks for your prayers and thoughts lovelies....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats pato

Yeah busy just no funding for a private scan


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato- so glad to hear your niece is improving and that she gets to go home. Hope she enjoys the rest of her summer!

FLArmy- not sure how it is in FL, but local 3D imaging places around here only charge $40 for gender determination. They say it's 99% accurate from 14 weeks on (yikes at the 1% though!) I might get that done so we can have our gender reveal party sooner than later. I take part in a big children's consignment event and would like to know what to buy for when that time comes around (I'll only be 18 weeks at that time and my Dr doesn't like to do those ultrasounds until closer to 20 weeks.)

Anyway! Hope everyone is doing well, no matter where you are in your cycle :flower:

AFM- have had some ms relief the last couple days. I think I've finally figured it out. I just gotta force myself to eat something in the morning then little snacks throughout the day. Basically never let myself get hungry. Which is hard when you feel sick, but not eating makes you sicker. I still feel crummy throughout the day, but at least I'm not curled up in the fetal position anymore.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies hope everone is doing well...

Pato that's great shhe's home and your sister finally gets a chance to rest and really relax...

AFM...I inboxed clearblue yesterday and here is the conversation....ladies tell me what you think!

7/20, 10:54am
ME:
Good morning, I have a question....I have taken your test on Saturday and Monday of last week and it got a blank face (low fertility) Wednesday, Thursday and Friday I got a blinking face (high fertility) I never got a solid face, what could this mean? I didn't take a test on Saturday b/c that would put me at on cd 19 and I never ovulate this late....please help!

7/20, 10:58am

Clearblue:
Hi Landa - What's your normal cycle length and what cycle day did you start testing? It's normal to see more than 2 High Fertility days per cycle.

7/20, 11:01am

ME:
my normal is anywhere between 24-27....this time it was 27 an I usually start on testing on cycle day 10 but I didn't until cycle day 12 this cycle

Today

6:53am

Clearblue:
Hi Landa  If your last cycle was 27 days, then you should have started testing this cycle on Day 7. Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation Test is different from other ovulation tests, and this first test of the cycle is important as it is designed to take a baseline reading. If you start testing later in your cycle it can affect your results  see the table in the leaflet for when to start testing. Wishing you all the best - keep us posted


7:09am

ME:
Thanks for the feed back....I guess my other question would be if I should have started testing cd 7 and I tested on cd 12 and it gave me a blank face why did it give me 3 blinking faces cds 16, 17 and 18...just don't understand that...if truely I missed my ovualtion day why did it give me blinking faces


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- I will have to do some research and look into it. Thanks for the info! 


5stars- I hope you get it all figured out soon


AFM- Today we are doing the hour drive to the area where we are hoping to find a place and live. DH is also going to try and get some school stuff done so I may or may not be on much between now and Thursday. I'll do my best to check in and see how all our lovely ladies are doing.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies,

Pato I'm so glad she gets to go home, sending well wishes.:hugs:

5 stars the ovulation thing is driving me wild too, I had smiley faces a good few days 4-5 and ewcm AFTER ff says I ovulated. I'm tempted to go with a pos opk and ewcm rather than temps because I never take them the same time of day, I get restless and sleep with the window wide open some nights and not others. I don't know maybe I'm hoping it was later so I'm still in with a chance as that would put me at only 8dpo today.

AFM: Having pregnancy? pms? symptoms today, boobs are sore im thirsty and peeing lots even had to get up twice in the night, I'm tired too. I took a frer today but could only hold my wee 90 minutes I took it at 2pm and it's neg.
 



Attached Files:







july test no idea dpo.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yea Amber im confused but I truly think I ovulated on July 9th or 10th....I had O pains and ewcm so that's what im gonna go with, so that would put me at 11 or 12dpo....My cycle is due anywhere between Friday and Monday so at this point it's whatever....im not testing im just gonna go with what ever happens, happens!

LOTS OF :dust: TO ALL OF US STILLING WAITING TO TEST!


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's right 5stars!! Send them vibes this way girl ;) I need to borrow them!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well... I took an ic and it was bfn *maybe a very faint squinter* so my hcg should be close to zero by now :cry:.... I have my appointment on Thursday , we will find out about the baby then and hopefully I'll be all healed up , although I think I still have an infection :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey amber! &#9825;&#9825; I edited your test because I got line eye thought o seen but nothin yet :( but it's ok! Not over till its over love :) 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

It's about time to be seeing some bfp fx!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

I was just checking in to see how you ladies are doing.

Pato I am happy to hear that your niece was able to come home!

AFM still no AF :happydance: I will take a test tomorrow at that point I will be 18DPO 4 days late. I was wondering if anyone who has gotten their BFP has had back pain and leg cramps? Today I woke up and it is horrible I normally get it before AF which is usually mixed in with AF cramps but I am missing the cramping today. Does that make sense? Also when was the latest that you received a BFP after your period was due?

As for all the ladies waiting to test.:dust::dust:


----------



## Pato

Hi ladies...thanks for all your well wishes for my niece, truly happy to have her home.

5Stars...sorry I have no idea about OPKs but hope you get it sorted and understood.

Flarmy...take care will see you in a few when u get settled..

ccoast.... truth be told I've always gotten my bfps before AF was due....couldn't wait that long....:haha:

Pink honey....:hug: :hugs:

Amber.... sounds very promising, hang in there u never know

AFM...I'm CD 8 today....will be starting BDing tonight or tomorrow morning .....or both :haha: DH sure wouldn't mind... My app has me due to O in 4 days so gotta get moving I suppose. 

Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## Disneymom1129

:dust: :dust: to everyone who is waiting to O or waiting to test


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5stars good luck lovely! <3

Hey pink, those faint/neg tests are heart breaking aren't they. Make sure you get seen today if you think you still have an infection.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey muffin, cheers lol but it's very neg I think you can see the test strip line maybe. Thanks Pato, baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars.... and everyone else... why aren't we born with a little window eh? We NEED to see whats going on in there pmsl


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know amber I tried!! Lol ... ;)

pink I'm sorry love :( I hope you have no Infection, and praying for a bfp for u very soon &#9825;&#9825; I can't imagine what your going through, here's to a brand new cycle and sending lots of baby dust


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5 stars.... and everyone else... why aren't we born with a little window eh? We NEED to see whats going on in there pmsl

I agree with you 100% :thumbup:....it's so frustrating not knowing :growlmad: but we are one step closer hun :hugs:

Pink I hope you gt all the answers you are looking for very soon my dear :hugs:


----------



## Pato

So...this is weird . .. I just noticed that I'm getting what looks and feels like EWCM but so far only when I wipe, and it's not a lot but I touched it and it's slippery....plus I'm getting a pain low on my left side that feels similar to O pain:shrug:....is it possible that I could be O ing so early in my cycle, it's only cd 8 . .. the earliest I've ever had EWCM was cd 9 a few cycles back.....


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato said:


> So...this is weird . .. I just noticed that I'm getting what looks and feels like EWCM but so far only when I wipe, and it's not a lot but I touched it and it's slippery....plus I'm getting a pain low on my left side that feels similar to O pain:shrug:....is it possible that I could be O ing so early in my cycle, it's only cd 8 . .. the earliest I've ever had EWCM was cd 9 a few cycles back.....

After having a loss it's possible for things to be a bit crazy for a while. I know the first few cycles after my mmc were also pretty wonky. Just keep tracking and bding so you don't miss it.


----------



## Pato

Thing is when I really examine it, if I didn't get the bfp and chemical, and my period came as usual, then today would be cd13 when I would have O'd anyway...I'll see how it goes I guess


----------



## Gwen2012

Good evening ladies sorry I haven't been one. Been really busy with the 2ye old.and the other 3 children. Hope all is well. I on cd7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Morning ladies :hugs: Hi Muffin, corn, disney

Pink how are you doing lovely?

Pato how is your niece?

5stars your cycle making any sense yet?

FLA how's that morning sickness?

Gwen how are you?

Ashley long time no see are you ok?

I know I'm missing people but my memory is terrible so I will just the rest of you lots of luck and love :kiss:

AFM: So I should by a normal cycle be due AF tomorrow. I don't feel her coming.... either she's a stealthy little witch, or my cycle is out of whack. I decided today to put the positive OPK's into FF as after all they were positive I got smileys 2 days in a row and plentiful EWCM like TMI all over me and the tissue for many wipes all day :blush:. where as the EWCM I recorded before was one tiny weeny bit when I checked and wasn't all day.

Sooooo FF has completely changed my chart putting me at 8DPO :dohh: I don't know what to think.... I have "gone off the boil" so to speak as well which is normal post ov for me...... did my body try to ovulate the first time and didn't? Can anyone make sense of this. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







chart july 22.png
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

-Oh also I have to share this it's just sooo weird!

It's a dream I had last night so I was pregnant I gave birth to girl I named lucy. At the same time I gave birth our adoption process was completing as the birth mum was also giving birth later that day via c-section. We decided we'd take the two babies home the same day and start from brand new with them both. 

Only she had a scan just before and they could see 4 other cords stemming from the main cord, they decided to investigate once they opened her up. They did and found 5 sac all with babies of varying sizes inside and they delivered them all 2 bigger girls one big boy and two smaller boys.... :o 

They told us and we panicked but decided to take them all home. We stayed in the hospital for about a week or two while the babies got strong and I sorted a new home to rent, took out a loan and moved us all from my hospital bed (very me). I got home and to our shock it was full of donations we had moses baskets, high chairs, changing tables nappies bottles everything you could imagine and this 5 bedroom 2 bathroom house (huge for UK) My grandmother and auntie were there, who have both passed away helping care for the babies as was my mum and sister in law so between us we had lots of help and then the dream was a mad flurry of bathing changing bums making bottles and breastfeeds. It was mental! But I was so happy.

Oh I let the birth mum name one of the boys too she named him brody. I can see all these babies little faces now if I close my eyes, lucy stood out the most though I was always holding and feeding her.

Talk about vivid!


----------



## Pato

WOWWWW Amber that was some dream....soooo much detail,my goodness and you remembered it all...WOW


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies,

Great day to all....hope everyone is doing fine, or better if you were not well...

So...Today I'm CD9...with a boat load of EWCM, slightly sore breasts:saywhat: and O pain on the left...again. Managed to bd last night but was way too late this morning to try again so will have to wait until I go home tonight:dohh: hope I get it in if I'm approaching O for real so we have every opportunity....FX...:dust: to all testers and those approaching O. ::hugs: for everyone


----------



## busytulip

Whoa Amber! That's so crazy.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, your chart looks really good.. I'd definitely go off the loads of ewcm, that's your body's best signal I'd say.. I'm hoping you get your bfp and your little Lucy and are y'all looking at adoption or just was the dream? At any rate many babies would be incredible!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm... still feeling bad, called the dr and she's starting me on a stronger antibiotic and will see me at my appointment tomorrow .. I started getting a bad lower backache this morning on top of my other symptoms, it almost feels like my recovery during my last d&c where I ended up (12days after ) getting a worsening backache and cramps and then passing tons of blood and clots and tissue, then it was over and done .. so maybe my body is getting ready to expel the rest of anything that could be in there ... I don't know but I hope so... 
Also, I took one more ic this am and wouldn't you know it's still faint positive ... darn thing ..


----------



## pinkpassion

Ha....
 



Attached Files:







20150722_081958-1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 16









Screenshot_2015-05-09-09-38-17-1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh...pink Im So so sorry... Such torture! I hope those antibiotics do their job!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah.. but hey, it's just the way things go sometimes.. I'm learning patience at least ....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes pato things could be a bit wacky for u , or maybe your gearing to O I usually have the cm 2-3 days before I actually O


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink I'm sorry love :( .. also I'm gonna throw my opinion in with u ttc soon again... makesure u eat some probiotics, since u have been taking alot of antibiotics they will take all your good bacteria too, u probably know that but some people don't &#9825;&#9825; sending tons of hugs your way love


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber -- wow what a crazy vivid dream! Hoping that you are only 8DPO and have a BFP right around the corner :dust:

Pink -- sorry you're still not feeling well :(. Hoping that the stronger meds work for you and that you will be done with this soon :hugs:

Pato -- good luck catching that eggie! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## busytulip

Pink thinking of you. Praying that as you said, your body is just gearing up to help heal itself. What time is your appt. tomorrow?

AFM having one of those 'my body hates me' kind of days. This month has been really difficult and there isn't any possibility of me being pregnant so I wish that AF would just show her ugly face so that I could move on. I'm trying not to stress, easier said than done.

Lots of sticky baby dust :dust: all around!


----------



## muffinbabes4

No possible way busy? I had catching up to do, sorry if I missed something, was hubby out of town


----------



## busytulip

No he wasn't out of town muffin. I was very, very ill and there was no BDing going on.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: BUT you got a clean bill of health busy which is what counts for this month!

pink- :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and your Dr appointment goes well

Amber- that is a CRAZY dream

To ALL our ladies, hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry you're having a rough day busytulip. Hope this next cycle goes by fast for you. How are you feeling? How is your LO doing?

Today I am feeling a bit of relief from ms. No nausea really at all! Still get a little queasy here and there but nothing like I was. Not sure whether to be excited or worried lol. But for now I'm enjoying it. Maybe 10 weeks is the magic number where my hormones start leveling out, which is where my relief is coming from. :thumbup: [-o&lt;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- that is when the relief started to settle in for me. hopefully you'll be MS free soon


----------



## muffinbabes4

I gotcha busy, well I'm praying for this cycle for u &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disney- that is when the relief started to settle in for me. hopefully you'll be MS free soon

Thanks, that definitely makes me feel better :). How's ms been treating you lately?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

12 week scan today eek!! One hour and 15 mins to go!! Xx


----------



## jessalex

How did it go Tasha?? Exciting!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha share ur pic!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Measuring ahead again! Now due jan 29th lol. Baby had super long legs, heart beating away, even seen the little toes :cloud9:

Booked a private gender scan 17th August eek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awwww...that's so cute! Great pic!


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrats tasha

Disney- for me, been almost 100% MS free. most of my :sick: sessions are coming from coughing up mucus left over from my cold. Because I can't stand the feeling of coughing up something it always ends up leading to me getting sick. But if there is no coughing, I'm golden thank goodness.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwwww Tasha....the baby looks so good....congrats


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Beautiful pic Tasha! Congrats!!!

Afm- My son woke up yesterday morning and complained of his knee hurting. As the morning progressed, it hurt more and he refused to walk on it. He wouldn't walk on it at all yesterday. I took him in to the dr. They sent me to get X-rays done of his knee and hip. I should hear something today. He was perfectly fine the night before when he went to bed. The dr said if there is no break, we are going to have to do tests for the "scary stuff". I am totally freaked out. Please pray for my sweet boy! &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tasha love that pic !!! Awww &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie praying for him!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopefully it's just a strained muscle...try not to stress Tie 
You will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Measuring ahead again! Now due jan 29th lol. Baby had super long legs, heart beating away, even seen the little toes :cloud9:
> 
> Booked a private gender scan 17th August eek!

That's a great scan! Super cute. Can't wait to hear if you're team pink or blue :happydance:


FLArmyWife said:


> congrats tasha
> 
> Disney- for me, been almost 100% MS free. most of my :sick: sessions are coming from coughing up mucus left over from my cold. Because I can't stand the feeling of coughing up something it always ends up leading to me getting sick. But if there is no coughing, I'm golden thank goodness.

That's good though! Glad you've got some relief as well. 


TheTiebreaker said:


> Beautiful pic Tasha! Congrats!!!
> 
> Afm- My son woke up yesterday morning and complained of his knee hurting. As the morning progressed, it hurt more and he refused to walk on it. He wouldn't walk on it at all yesterday. I took him in to the dr. They sent me to get X-rays done of his knee and hip. I should hear something today. He was perfectly fine the night before when he went to bed. The dr said if there is no break, we are going to have to do tests for the "scary stuff". I am totally freaked out. Please pray for my sweet boy! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Oh goodness, hoping that it is something minor and not major. How old is he? Please keep us updated!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thank you both. Still no word.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Praying for your son Tie and prayig for your strenght no matter the outcome, just know that God has full control!....update us as soon as possible hun :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi :hi: Corn how are ya!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Great pic Tasha! I'm glad baby is looking nice and big :) 

Sorry to hear that tie, I'll definitely keep your son in my prayers. 

Afm I slept the whole morning away. I was literally asleep for 12 hours! That can't be normal? My dr has put me on anti nausea pills and I took my first dose last night so maybe that has something to do with it. :shrug: no big plans for today, I'm going to see if I can talk hubbs into going swimming with me. 

I hope everyone has a fabulous Thursday :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies 


How is everyone? I got to see all of my family except one brother yesterday it was WONDERFUL <3 

I woke up this morning with TMI tingly nips and some ride sided pinching feeling but nothing else to report. I'm usually freezing 3 days before AF but I still haven't felt the chill so I don't feel like AF is imminent it's odd. 

Today is day one of my missed period if I was going to be regular.

This is my chart..... any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







july chart 23.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I got to see all of my family except one brother yesterday it was WONDERFUL <3
> 
> I woke up this morning with TMI tingly nips and some ride sided pinching feeling but nothing else to report. I'm usually freezing 3 days before AF but I still haven't felt the chill so I don't feel like AF is imminent it's odd.
> 
> Today is day one of my missed period if I was going to be regular.
> 
> This is my chart..... any thoughts?

Your chart looks Awesome! Boob sympts also very positive and as for the built in heater...Progesterone rise does that so good signs all around!
:happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey JLM I don't think I've ever said hello, nice to meet you :) 

I am for the first time since the MC feeling "pregnancy" feelings. I don't know could be pms but I don't usually get THIS tired it reminds me of the few days before I found out I was expecting last time. I hope I'm not setting my hopes up for a fall. By the same token why would anyone be TTC if they didn't feel a bit disappointed when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi lady's.. I havnt posted much latley. I just couldn't deal with giving a test date and then getting a bfn again. I did test yesterday at 15dpo and got a faint positive. I wasn't very hopeful with it being faint and AF already late. As I suspected I started AF today...so another cm for me. It sucks! But I guess I have now got the magic 3 mcs in a row that drs require...so dr should now take it seriously. If I can ever get through to that office...

I'm going to go to china town and get herbs and give this next couple cycles a real try and go from there. Hopefully one of you lady's has a better July that me : )


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn, I'm so sorry lovely. xxxxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber- FX for you that you get your BFP! Hopefully things aren't too wacky after the mc. 

Corn- so sorry to hear about another chemical :(. Good for you for thinking positive. Yes, now your dr can pay some extra attention to you and run some tests. Maybe you need to be on progesterone or have you already tried that? Either way, best of luck xx.


----------



## JLM73

Cornfieldland
I'm fairly new here, but also wanted to say I'm sorry for what you are going through..I have been there myself, so I know it's crushing.
I hope the docs pay attention to you and hear you out, so you can get the boost you need.
But hey, you may get that boost with your herbal plan.
Bope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Hi lady's.. I havnt posted much latley. I just couldn't deal with giving a test date and then getting a bfn again. I did test yesterday at 15dpo and got a faint positive. I wasn't very hopeful with it being faint and AF already late. As I suspected I started AF today...so another cm for me. It sucks! But I guess I have now got the magic 3 mcs in a row that drs require...so dr should now take it seriously. If I can ever get through to that office...
> 
> I'm going to go to china town and get herbs and give this next couple cycles a real try and go from there. Hopefully one of you lady's has a better July that me : )

oh Corn honey I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I got to see all of my family except one brother yesterday it was WONDERFUL <3
> 
> I woke up this morning with TMI tingly nips and some ride sided pinching feeling but nothing else to report. I'm usually freezing 3 days before AF but I still haven't felt the chill so I don't feel like AF is imminent it's odd.
> 
> Today is day one of my missed period if I was going to be regular.
> 
> This is my chart..... any thoughts?

Looks really impressive Daisy...is this what triphasic looks likeyou think???


----------



## Pato

JLM73 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> 
> 
> How is everyone? I got to see all of my family except one brother yesterday it was WONDERFUL <3
> 
> I woke up this morning with TMI tingly nips and some ride sided pinching feeling but nothing else to report. I'm usually freezing 3 days before AF but I still haven't felt the chill so I don't feel like AF is imminent it's odd.
> 
> Today is day one of my missed period if I was going to be regular.
> 
> This is my chart..... any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Your chart looks Awesome! Boob sympts also very positive and as for the built in heater...Progesterone rise does that so good signs all around!
> :happydance:Click to expand...





:hi: JLM73...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi jlm !!

Corn lovey I'm so sorry :( it does suck!!wtheck?? wish we new why this happens!!?? Xxxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;cornmuffin &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome JLM


:cry: corn, my heart just breaks for you. I know your rainbow baby is just waiting for the right time. I hope this time your dr will do more looking into the cause.
I would like to add you to the fist page if that's ok with you


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Corn. Sending big hugs! 

We got the results back from my son's X-rays. There is nothing broken and everything looked good. He seems a little better today (still not walking on it, but has a better range of motion) so the dr wants to give him till Monday to see how it feels. If he is not better by Monday, we will do more tests. Thank you ladies so much for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disneymom1129 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Measuring ahead again! Now due jan 29th lol. Baby had super long legs, heart beating away, even seen the little toes :cloud9:
> 
> Booked a private gender scan 17th August eek!
> 
> That's a great scan! Super cute. Can't wait to hear if you're team pink or blue :happydance:
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> congrats tasha
> 
> Disney- for me, been almost 100% MS free. most of my :sick: sessions are coming from coughing up mucus left over from my cold. Because I can't stand the feeling of coughing up something it always ends up leading to me getting sick. But if there is no coughing, I'm golden thank goodness.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good though! Glad you've got some relief as well.
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic Tasha! Congrats!!!
> 
> Afm- My son woke up yesterday morning and complained of his knee hurting. As the morning progressed, it hurt more and he refused to walk on it. He wouldn't walk on it at all yesterday. I took him in to the dr. They sent me to get X-rays done of his knee and hip. I should hear something today. He was perfectly fine the night before when he went to bed. The dr said if there is no break, we are going to have to do tests for the "scary stuff". I am totally freaked out. Please pray for my sweet boy! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Click to expand...
> 
> Oh goodness, hoping that it is something minor and not major. How old is he? Please keep us updated!Click to expand...

Sorry just saw that you asked this. He actually turns 4 on Sunday. Hoping he is better by Saturday. We have having his dinosaur birthday that day!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie I'm so glad to hear he's feeling better I hope he continues to heal. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato I'm unsure but it's still up and still no AF according to ff that's 10dpo today. Thinking of picking up a frer. I accidentally picked up first response rapid result. They are for the day or a missed period. Gah! I've read they are 100miu. Useless.


----------



## jessalex

Oh Corn, so sorry to hear that. You poor thing, you really have had a rough time with all this. Sending big hugs your way, and sending tons of baby dust your way xx:hugs:

Amber - I have no idea on charts, but I'm excited for you anyway!! Try and track down an frer and :test:

Tie - relieved to hear there is no break etc and hopefully your son continues to improve :)

afm- cd 1. Literally 4 weeks to the day since I had my chemical. Ready for another go this cycle!! 

Have a good weekend everyone (it is Friday night here!!)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lots of dust amber.

Tie, hope your ds continues to get better. 

:hugs: jessalex, your rainbos baby is out there


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Happy 12 weeks FLA Congratulations. I think we are due a bump pic ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I am so sorry :cry: :hugs: there are no words, because nothing will make it better, just tears for you!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm: I'm going off bnb for a while.... 
We went to my appointment yesterday and all looks good with my uterus, if I have an infection again the antibiotics they started will help , and I'm starting to feel better ...
As for the results of the baby, they said it was too contaminated with normal maternal cell and therefore could not get a good reading.. which makes me really upset.. I had prepared myself for all other answers ... just not a no answer because I thought for sure they had a good sample (the whole baby) ... so... I am taking a while off here, I'm going to focus on my dd and my family and hopefully after all my test results come back I can start ttc again... 
I'm just broken, disappointed , angry and feeling a bit bitter that we've been through enough and should havr had this little one!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tie: Im glad your son is doing better

Amber: :test: lol

Corn: Im so sorry hun :hugs:

Jessalex: Fx for you hun!

FL: 12 weeks of Joy :winkwink:

Pink: I oray God's grace over you and your family!

AFM: Today is cd 1 for me...yes the ugly witch got me this morning...I made an appointment with the fertility dr and I go do my HSG next Wednesday, praying for great answers and great results....have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thank you for your kind words Pink, your so sweet and thoughtful.

I'm so sorry there is NO answer, after waiting and waiting...and nothing ...that's really hard to hear. It's just so unfair! I'm with you on broken,bitter, and disappointed...I think that's perfectly natural to feel. Things have got to get better pink..I think it's a good idea to take some time to focus on DD and DH and heal a bit. I'm trying to do the same and find happiness in family and what I have now. I'm here if u need to talk...Hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Pink. I will be praying for you to find comfort in your family and that your perfect little baby is coming soon. Sending huge hugs!!!!


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies.....

Pink honey I thinks that's totally understandable...hell I'm disappointed that there is no answer so I can only imagine how you feel... I'm so sorry:hugs:

Tie....glad to hear your son is doing better:flower:

Amber...looking forward to that test:hugs:...but no pressure

Flarmy, Hopeful....hope you lovelies are ok....

Corn...:hugs:
Muffin....:hugs:

Gwen, Jessalex, JML, 5Stars, and all who I haven't mentioned by name....all the best to you wherever yo are in your cycle....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ugh pink! I am so sorry you waited that time and they weren't able to tell u anything, I have tears and heartache for u and I'm supporting your decision 100% to take a break ... we love u and will miss u , take as much time as u need &#9825;&#9825; and you will get your sweet baby just keep your head up xxxxxxxxxxx stay strong love


----------



## Pato

AFM: I'm CD 11 today....with all my OV pain and EWCM my app put my O today instead of tomorrow...I've had O pain for three days now with today feeling as if its both sides:shrug:...had a slight temp rise of .2 back up to where my bleeding started so idk. I'll see how it goes...whats most important is that we get the BD done and that's been going great....

Have a great day all :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato-I'm cd 13 so close to u!! no pos opk yet.. ugh!! Lol.. so yes your doing good bd is most important! ! ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Happy 12 weeks FLA Congratulations. I think we are due a bump pic ;)

Lol Thanks.. and yeah I'll attach one.



pinkpassion said:


> Afm: I'm going off bnb for a while....
> We went to my appointment yesterday and all looks good with my uterus, if I have an infection again the antibiotics they started will help , and I'm starting to feel better ...
> As for the results of the baby, they said it was too contaminated with normal maternal cell and therefore could not get a good reading.. which makes me really upset.. I had prepared myself for all other answers ... just not a no answer because I thought for sure they had a good sample (the whole baby) ... so... I am taking a while off here, I'm going to focus on my dd and my family and hopefully after all my test results come back I can start ttc again...
> I'm just broken, disappointed , angry and feeling a bit bitter that we've been through enough and should havr had this little one!!!

:cry::cry::cry: I am SO sorry you got no answers. It just isn't fair. I think it is safe to say we all understand your viewpoint and wish nothing but the best for you and will be here for you when the time comes. BIG :hugs: 




5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: Today is cd 1 for me...yes the ugly witch got me this morning...I made an appointment with the fertility dr and I go do my HSG next Wednesday, praying for great answers and great results....have a great weekend ladies!

:cry:




Pato said:


> AFM: I'm CD 11 today....with all my OV pain and EWCM my app put my O today instead of tomorrow...I've had O pain for three days now with today feeling as if its both sides:shrug:...had a slight temp rise of .2 back up to where my bleeding started so idk. I'll see how it goes...whats most important is that we get the BD done and that's been going great....
> 
> Have a great day all :hugs:

:happydance: keep on going! catch that eggy lol



and as promised attached is my 12 week bump photo.
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry 5stars that the witch came. I hate her!!!! Hoping your appointment goes good and that you get good news. 

Such a cute bump Flarmy!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

FLArmy, what a gorgeous little bump you have there. 
PinkPassion, I'm sorry you didn't get the answers you were seeking. I keep you in my thoughts and I hope you manage to find some peace and the road ahead gets easier. 
Pato and Muffin, go catch that eggy! 
Cornfield, I am sorry for your loss. 
5Stars, I'm with you on CD1. Good luck with the hsg next week and that you catch that first egg following the procedure. 

Please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone. Xx

AFM, my cycle finally came to an end. It was my first month back on Clomid and downright awful! No side effects, but ovulation didn't occur until CD27, resulting in a 6 week cycle. It has been torturous waiting for the witch. Now she is here I start Clomid again tomorrow and hope and pray for a better result. 
This is now our 14th month TTC, the 4th cycle since my MC. I am ready to be pregnant again, but it feels like it will never happen. 
I tried to talk myself into the fact that we may not have another child. I need to carry on though and just hope for the best. 

Sorry for the pity post. :-(
Enjoy your evening ladies. Xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> I am so sorry Corn. Sending big hugs!
> 
> We got the results back from my son's X-rays. There is nothing broken and everything looked good. He seems a little better today (still not walking on it, but has a better range of motion) so the dr wants to give him till Monday to see how it feels. If he is not better by Monday, we will do more tests. Thank you ladies so much for your thoughts and prayers.

Glad to hear it's not broken, and that it is doing better. Maybe he pulled a muscle? Or maybe even a sprain? Either way, hope he feels better by his bday!


pinkpassion said:


> Afm: I'm going off bnb for a while....
> We went to my appointment yesterday and all looks good with my uterus, if I have an infection again the antibiotics they started will help , and I'm starting to feel better ...
> As for the results of the baby, they said it was too contaminated with normal maternal cell and therefore could not get a good reading.. which makes me really upset.. I had prepared myself for all other answers ... just not a no answer because I thought for sure they had a good sample (the whole baby) ... so... I am taking a while off here, I'm going to focus on my dd and my family and hopefully after all my test results come back I can start ttc again...
> I'm just broken, disappointed , angry and feeling a bit bitter that we've been through enough and should havr had this little one!!!

:cry: That just is not fair. I was hoping you'd have some closure with this. Take the time that you need to heal, and we'll be here when you decide to start trying again. 


Teeny Weeny said:


> FLArmy, what a gorgeous little bump you have there.
> PinkPassion, I'm sorry you didn't get the answers you were seeking. I keep you in my thoughts and I hope you manage to find some peace and the road ahead gets easier.
> Pato and Muffin, go catch that eggy!
> Cornfield, I am sorry for your loss.
> 5Stars, I'm with you on CD1. Good luck with the hsg next week and that you catch that first egg following the procedure.
> 
> Please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone. Xx
> 
> AFM, my cycle finally came to an end. It was my first month back on Clomid and downright awful! No side effects, but ovulation didn't occur until CD27, resulting in a 6 week cycle. It has been torturous waiting for the witch. Now she is here I start Clomid again tomorrow and hope and pray for a better result.
> This is now our 14th month TTC, the 4th cycle since my MC. I am ready to be pregnant again, but it feels like it will never happen.
> I tried to talk myself into the fact that we may not have another child. I need to carry on though and just hope for the best.
> 
> Sorry for the pity post. :-(
> Enjoy your evening ladies. Xx

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time :(. I will keep my FX for you that your cycles regulate and the clomid will have you ovulating at a more appropriate time!


To my ladies just starting their cycle, best of luck with this one. And those waiting to O, catch that eggie! :spermy:

5stars, hoping you get some answers at your hsg!

Amber, go get a FRER lady! :test:

FLArmy lovely bump <3. I'm already terrible at remembering to do mine. I haven't taken one since 6 weeks. Should probably get on that..

AFM- nothing new to report. Same ol' same ol'! TGIF!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tenny....I'm sorry that is a long time to wait for sure! It takes it's toll on you...very draining emotionally. Looks like we both had our MMC around the same time : ( don't give up! Fresh start this cycle...there's always hope!

AFm ....I finally got through to obgyns office only to be told they never got the referral fax 7 weeks ago. My drs office swears they did it...so I'm still at square one. After a mini break down on the phone...my referral is out to 3 different obgyn offices now. So far the first available appt is end of august. So annoyed, disappointed and just done. Looks like Chinese medicine it is...


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm so sorry, you will be missed and how you feel is totally understandable. 

FLA lovely pic thank you :D

AFM did a FRER BFN I'm getting a bit sick of it all now to be honest as if TWW isnt bad enough I'm in a Three week wait yuk! 

Anyway I'm not testing for a couple of days now have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Nice pic FLArmy! On to the second trimester!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Pink I'm so sorry, you will be missed and how you feel is totally understandable.
> 
> FLA lovely pic thank you :D
> 
> AFM did a FRER BFN I'm getting a bit sick of it all now to be honest as if TWW isnt bad enough I'm in a Three week wait yuk!
> 
> Anyway I'm not testing for a couple of days now have a lovely weekend everyone xxx

Ah sorry to hear about the BFN. Hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks amber. Thanks corn

Amber- sending you :dust: that either the witch finally shows or you get your bfp. either way the waiting sucks


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn I'm sorry I will get the bat for u??!! Ok so sometimes the Chinese meds work better maybe that is exactly what u need :) &#9825;&#9825; keep your head up my little corn


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Lovely bump pic flarmy!
Sending love to corn and pink xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

I hope all our lovely ladies have a good weekend.


----------



## Pato

Gmail lovelies . .... happy weekend to all :hugs:

AFM . ....I'm still waiting to O apparently. CD 12 today my projected O date. Temp dropped this morning so have to wait and see if I get a rise tomorrow. I'll check in later tonight. Have a wonderful day and weekend lovelies


----------



## Disneymom1129

Had a dream last night that I found out I'm having a girl. So idk, my previous dreams have all been boys. It's 50/50 :laugh2:. September please hurry up.. 

Then I proceeded to have a dream that I drank an entire alcoholic drink and didn't remember I was pregnant until after I was done... :saywhat:

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :).


----------



## busytulip

Disneymom1129 said:


> Sorry you're having a rough day busytulip. Hope this next cycle goes by fast for you. How are you feeling? How is your LO doing?
> [-o&lt;

I'm feeling ok. I have an appointment with the specialist and I guess we'll see what he says. I'm still losing weight and my cycles are crazy. CD32 and counting...My daughter is doing great now, back to her mischievous little self. She is very happy with her new found mobility. :)



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Measuring ahead again! Now due jan 29th lol. Baby had super long legs, heart beating away, even seen the little toes :cloud9:
> 
> Booked a private gender scan 17th August eek!

Do you have an inkling either way :blue: or :pink: ???



TheTiebreaker said:


> Afm- My son woke up yesterday morning and complained of his knee hurting. As the morning progressed, it hurt more and he refused to walk on it. He wouldn't walk on it at all yesterday. I took him in to the dr. They sent me to get X-rays done of his knee and hip. I should hear something today. He was perfectly fine the night before when he went to bed. The dr said if there is no break, we are going to have to do tests for the "scary stuff". I am totally freaked out. Please pray for my sweet boy! &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

Any news? Praying that it isn't anything serious. :hugs:



Cornfieldland said:


> Hi lady's.. I havnt posted much latley. I just couldn't deal with giving a test date and then getting a bfn again. I did test yesterday at 15dpo and got a faint positive. I wasn't very hopeful with it being faint and AF already late. As I suspected I started AF today...so another cm for me. It sucks! But I guess I have now got the magic 3 mcs in a row that drs require...so dr should now take it seriously. If I can ever get through to that office...

Corn I am so incredibly sorry. :cry:



pinkpassion said:


> Afm: I'm going off bnb for a while....
> We went to my appointment yesterday and all looks good with my uterus, if I have an infection again the antibiotics they started will help , and I'm starting to feel better ...
> As for the results of the baby, they said it was too contaminated with normal maternal cell and therefore could not get a good reading.. which makes me really upset.. I had prepared myself for all other answers ... just not a no answer because I thought for sure they had a good sample (the whole baby) ... so... I am taking a while off here, I'm going to focus on my dd and my family and hopefully after all my test results come back I can start ttc again...
> I'm just broken, disappointed , angry and feeling a bit bitter that we've been through enough and should havr had this little one!!!

Huge hugs :hugs: I pray you are able to find peace and some sort of resolve despite not having any answers.



Teeny Weeny said:


> AFM, my cycle finally came to an end. It was my first month back on Clomid and downright awful! No side effects, but ovulation didn't occur until CD27, resulting in a 6 week cycle. It has been torturous waiting for the witch. Now she is here I start Clomid again tomorrow and hope and pray for a better result.
> This is now our 14th month TTC, the 4th cycle since my MC. I am ready to be pregnant again, but it feels like it will never happen.
> I tried to talk myself into the fact that we may not have another child. I need to carry on though and just hope for the best.
> 
> Sorry for the pity post. :-(
> Enjoy your evening ladies. Xx

I think we are all do a pity post now and then. You've been through so much. :friends:



Disneymom1129 said:


> Had a dream last night that I found out I'm having a girl. So idk, my previous dreams have all been boys. It's 50/50 :laugh2:. September please hurry up..
> 
> Then I proceeded to have a dream that I drank an entire alcoholic drink and didn't remember I was pregnant until after I was done... :saywhat:
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend :).

:haha: so funny.

Hi jlm :wave: welcome

Jessa-thinking of you...lots of :dust:

I hope MS isn't getting the best of preggo ladies.
Really praying that we see some more sticky BFP's in here soon.

Have a fantastic week everyone!


----------



## thopkins0620

Can anyone send me the link to April babies? Cause after a miscarriage and 9 months of ttc I finally got my BFP!!!!! Found out yesterday at 9dpo!!! Sprinkling baby dust for you all!! Love y'all btw I got my BFP when I stopped temping.. It's too stressful!!!


----------



## JLM73

Huge Congrats thopkins!
I know what you mean about temping hehe


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney so the baking soda test.. it worked every time for me with all mine and for all my friends and anyone I have known... put baking soda in a cup pee on it, and if it fizzles it's a boy no fizzle girl , it has something to do with the pH or hormones or something ...Google it


----------



## Disneymom1129

thopkins0620 said:


> Can anyone send me the link to April babies? Cause after a miscarriage and 9 months of ttc I finally got my BFP!!!!! Found out yesterday at 9dpo!!! Sprinkling baby dust for you all!! Love y'all btw I got my BFP when I stopped temping.. It's too stressful!!!

Wow April babies already! Congrats! I'm afraid I'm not much help with the April thread but maybe someone else can direct you there :flower:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Disney so the baking soda test.. it worked every time for me with all mine and for all my friends and anyone I have known... put baking soda in a cup pee on it, and if it fizzles it's a boy no fizzle girl , it has something to do with the pH or hormones or something ...Google it

Hmm interesting! I'll definitely try that once I buy some baking soda :).


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrats thopkins. 

muffin... so guess what I'm off to do RIGHT this instant lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

well... I felt like I had to pee a lake but instead it was like a tablespoon... so I ended up with too much baking soda for the sample I think.. it did fizz a little, but I'll retry when I have a larger sample


----------



## busytulip

Congrats thopkins!


----------



## FLArmyWife

was trying to kill some time today so I went through my phone, found all my bump photos, uploaded them, edited, and put together a new progression shot.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA the last week but I've been so busy with my daughter and when nighttime rolls around, I have a glass of wine and go to sleep lol! 

Anways, DH came home yesterday <3 and we definately made up for the time he was gone ;) I took OPKs when I could remember during the week and saw that I was ovulating on the 23 and the 24th! He came home on the 24th so we dtd for fun yesterday and this morning too :haha: because I missed him so much. So yeah...idk if anything will happen but I am officially 1 DPO today so onto the TWW! I don't think I will waste any tests this month because I don't think we caught anything...but I might test a few days before AF is due just to be sure. 

ANNNNND tomorrow is my birthday! So I am going to get a tatoo shoulder piece done in memory of my mom. I am really excited! Afterwards we are going out to dinner wherever I want ;) So this weekend has been pretty amazing so far!

I don't have time to catch up on everyone but hope everything is going well with all you ladies!! I'll pop on when I can :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy early birthday Ashley! Hope you guys caught the egg! :spermy:

I have a tattoo on my left shoulder and love it! Plus the shoulder isn't too sensitive of a spot so it wasn't too terrible. Only got bad on the bony parts. Either way I'd love to see it when done! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Happy early birthday Ashley! Hope you guys caught the egg! :spermy:
> 
> I have a tattoo on my left shoulder and love it! Plus the shoulder isn't too sensitive of a spot so it wasn't too terrible. Only got bad on the bony parts. Either way I'd love to see it when done! :thumbup:

Thanks girly! I have a few other tattoos so im used to the pain lol! I'm ready for it :) I'll try to get a nice picture of it tomorrow!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Busytulip I was really certain it's a girl from the start but now I'm leaning more towards boy so nope I'm useless! Lol

I have a 6 year old boy and a 3 year old girl so I'm happy either way
:)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Birthday Ashley


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies, 

congratulations on the BFP :) 

I'm feeling much better about things, though still haven't had AF and just when I get a few cramps and think oh is she coming? Nope. Temp is still high and I got a shadow on a 10mui test which dried a bit darker last night so I'm going to get a test for tomorrow morning now. Have no idea where I am in my cycle but I've been sleeping lots the last two days. My hormones are mental though like AF is coming so it's a waiting game. I will try to upload the test pic. 

Going to catch up on all the posts shortly xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Obviously DH and I are calling this test BFN although we see *something* and its full thickness and has some colour it's not a big fat anything lol so I tried to get a pic to show you and it's not showing up too well. Here it is anyway. xx
 



Attached Files:







july 26 test a.jpeg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 26









july chart 26.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lots of dust amber. Hopefully it gets darker


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hmmm...Amber...I do see "something" too ; ) hope it turns darker sweet Amber : )


----------



## Pato

Gmail ladies...congrats on the bfp thopkins...hope u have a sticky bean:flower:
Ashley . ..happy birthday girl....fx for you that this one time u think you're out will be the one for you:flower:
Daisy....:hugs:....hope it gets darker...
hope everyone has a super Sunday :flower::flower:

AFM . .... I'm apparently still waiting to O. Idk wth my body is doing this month. I've had O pain for the last 4 days now with EWCM but no temp rise so my app keeps changing my O day:dohh: so once again today is O day.....I'm gonna BD one last time today which is now gonna be 6 days in a row and ya'all know hubby ain't complaining but girl it's getting a bit much for me. My doctor appointment is tomorrow so I'm gonna get checked out and make sure everything is working right and just wait and see..:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin...that baking soda test sounds crazy...but if it worked on All of your kids it must have some science behind it ; ) wanna see those baking soda results before the gender scans! FLArmy go pee on some and let us know : )

Ashley pic request of tattoo!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- so mine ended up looking like a beer that had been sitting a few minutes. ..
1/4 inch foam head and then the liquid sample. . So didn't exactly look like a shook up soda but there was some fizz.


----------



## busytulip

tasha-ooh a tie breaker, how fun!

Ashley- Happy Birthday! Hopefully your new tattoo isn't too painful

Amber- I see a hint of something as well, fx'd it gets darker for you

Pato- fill us in after your appointment. Praying all is okay

Corn- :hugs: just because


----------



## JLM73

Amber your chart looks really good:thumbup:
I see a very faint pinkish line
You obviously got your BDs timed right...hmmm:winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

It did corn !! And on my friends I don't remember the science behind it, as I read it along time ago I just know it has always worked .. boys fizzled out the cup girls no fizzle or very little ,


Try it flarmy! ! It's always fun to try!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber I hope it does get darker !! Fx &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Afm.... I'm on cd 15 actually had ewcm on my own last night!! So I'm expecting to get a pos opk by tonight or tomorrow :) 


Yay ash! Hopefully 1 made it yay cd1 your ahead of me by a couple days lol we need some bfps&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you O soon muffin


so here is what mine looked like (I didn't take a pic because it was late last night but this is exactly what I had) https://www.bing.com/images/search?...365&thid=JN.Rav6+vZZS/iKHmPFL0LMKw&ajaxhist=0


----------



## muffinbabes4

I tried to follow link couldnt


----------



## FLArmyWife

let's try this
 



Attached Files:







hqdefault.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Girl! !


----------



## muffinbabes4

A barely to no fizz is supposed to be girl boy is fizzle and usually over fizzles out the cup like an obvious fizzle. .. now I've always been like yea yea gender tests but this 1 has always worked so we'll see! I paid 50 and got a private scan just for gender reveal in ocala at the 3d place at 13 weeks and found out gender .. I couldn't wait till 20 weeks I'm so friggin impatient


----------



## muffinbabes4

I think my pics are on my Facebook of my scan from that to flarmy if u wanna see them


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh man muffin.. I wish I could but I don't think I'd do it that early... though I'm impatient, I just can't see spending any money on an extra scan with how tight finances are. wish I could though


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok so I was 13wks 5 days I told her I was farther 15wka so she would do it for me and clearly a girl, but my pics are on there I just checked


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok so it's 69 now and the place is called fetal flix she will work with u on price and she is amazing and spends alot of time with u way past the limit ... anyways just letting u know :) I'm so excited to find out what all of u ladies are having! !


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe thanks!



err... lol prego brain right now but which one are you? I almost feel like I should add my BNB name on my profile so ppl know who is who


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I gotcha girl!! Check out my pics anyway they are super cool a 13 week baby in 3d amazes me!!


----------



## JLM73

Oh Cool
With DS I got lucky I went to a dr ofc with 4d machine that specialized in high risk preg
I was literally 11wk5dy on first scan, and the tech told me she was 90% sure it was a boy, but technically she was not supposed to say.
She had a really good profile shot, and showed us he diff from the little "nub" tail at the end of the spine vs the umb cord coming straight up from mid stomach. The give away was on profile left to right you could see arms sticking up, umb cord sticking up, a little "nub" sticking up, then the legs sticking up! His little boy parts were a clear sign to her as they were sticking up between the legs and umb cord, not off the butt end of spine.
Was so cool to know that early. She was 100% dead on.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol flarmy! ! Ashley shane chaney


----------



## muffinbabes4

Everytime I see yall on there I'm like... naming you guys in my head by your bnb names lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol muffin- I added so many girls in a flurry that day I didn't pay attention to who's profile correlated to whom but I'm getting the hang of it. I had pulled your profile up first but then started second guessing myself


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy same here I was like wait who is and which one is that.. oh lord lol! So do they have u planned for 18-20 week scan?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Nothing scheduled yet. I have a normal ob appointment Aug 13 and the dr said at that appointment they'll schedule my 20 week anatomy scan (which would be the last week of September)


----------



## Pato

I'm with you there Flarmy I can never remember who's who on FB either. I usually have to friend people first bc my FB name is a composite name so ppl can't usually find me unless I tell them what name to look for....


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wouldn't that be something if it is GIRL FLArmy?! Yay! 
Boys r fun too ; )

Busy...thanks for the extra hugs : ) I needed them today...hormone overload! Thanks for the sweet thoughts! Hope u r well!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin is the gender predictor expert.....she does have a bus load of kids ; )
I'm a believer : )


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol corn!! Thank u thank u !! Ahahah!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So ladies starting to freak out a little bit. I just went to the bathroom and had some light brown spotting. I called the on call dr and she said it's probably nothing to stress about. My husband and I dtd yesterday morning and she said that could have caused it. She said if I have any bright red bleeding, they will scan me tomorrow, just to give them a call. I am trying not to stress, but my miscarriage started like this. I was having really bad cramps then, though. Please pray that my little sweetie holds on in there. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

TheTiebreaker said:


> So ladies starting to freak out a little bit. I just went to the bathroom and had some light brown spotting. I called the on call dr and she said it's probably nothing to stress about. My husband and I dtd yesterday morning and she said that could have caused it. She said if I have any bright red bleeding, they will scan me tomorrow, just to give them a call. I am trying not to stress, but my miscarriage started like this. I was having really bad cramps then, though. Please pray that my little sweetie holds on in there. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

Hey Tie, 
please don't worry, some brown pink or red spotting is very normal after sexual intercourse. That's why when ladies ring it's one of the first things we ask, it isn't to be nosy, it is because the cervix becomes swollen/engorged with blood due to increased blood supply to that whole area (ectropion cervix/cervical erosion) Just touching the cervix or having an orgasm can cause a bit of blood to seep the same as brushing your teeth in pregnancy and experiencing blood when you spit. :hugs: please try not to worry and go get that scan if that's what you need to feel less stressed. Much love I know first hand how you feel. I've never had a pregnancy without it. xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thank you so much Amber. I am really hoping that is what it is. I had some spotting with my second but it was really early on. I have never had spotting this late, so kinda freaked me out. There hasn't been much more so hopefully it's gone. Thanks for your reassuring words. &#128522;


----------



## JLM73

Well said AmberDaisy
Tiebreaker I agree, get the scn if that's what you need to feel assured, otherwise...just try not to break the bed! lol:sex:
(am i the only one that thinks these smilies are really going at it??)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie....try not to stress. Hopefully there is no more spotting. Get that scan if they offer it to set your mind at ease....being pregant and stressing is no fun : /


----------



## Cornfieldland

Jlm73 those smilies r just obscene ; )


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sending you dust tie


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks ladies. I think she would only give me the scan if I started bleeding red blood. It seems like it has mostly stopped, so I am hoping that's all it's going to be. I go in for my next scheduled scan on August 3rd, so if it doesn't turn into real bleeding I will try to hold off till then and stress as little as possible. (As hard as that will be.) I really appreciate you girls making me feel better. You guys are so awesome. I will keep you posted if things change. Thanks again for your kind words! 

On a happier note, my son started walking on his leg again on Saturday. He was still limping some yesterday, but is walking normal today. I am so relieved. And his birthday party went great! I will post some pics on Facebook soon.


----------



## JLM73

Tie- I understand, Aug 3 is not far at all
Great news about your son as well!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Obviously DH and I are calling this test BFN although we see *something* and its full thickness and has some colour it's not a big fat anything lol so I tried to get a pic to show you and it's not showing up too well. Here it is anyway. xx

I see the shadow that you're talking about! FX it's just late implantation. :dust:

Tiebreaker-- praying all is well with little one and that the spotting was from :sex:. Keep us updated! I'm also glad to hear your sons leg is doing better! 

Hope all my lovely ladies had a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks for all the birthday wishes ladies! 
Here's the pictures of the two tattoos I got today!

The first is in memory of my mom. The 'I love you' is her handwriting from a letter she wrote me before she passed away. I got a rose because she loved flowers, roses being her favorite. I am so happy I finally was able to get it. I'm so in love with it. The artist who did this also did all my other tattoos and he told me he was so honored that he got to do this one for me as well. I almost started crying lol! 

2nd picture is a mother/child with my daughters birth date underneath.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Lovely tattoos Ashley :)
Ughhh what's with my body feeling sick cuz I'm hungry... So I eat, my body makes me throw it up and now instantly I'm hungry so feel sick again !
Going round in circles lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Very nice tattoos Ashley

Tasha- funny you should say that.. that's what I've been battling this morning.. Hopefully it's the last little bit for us both as we enter/near the second tri


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Beautiful tattoos Ashley!!

Update here: the spotting seems to have stopped so far this morning. I didn't have much last night either. I am really hoping it was just from bd and I won't have anymore. So one more week till I get to see my sweet baby. Also, I took the baking soda test this morning. It fizzled a little, not a ton though. What's that supposed to mean? Lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie praying for that sweet baby , and I've heard after bd you can have light brown even a little spotting, but u would think they would scan u before u see red so they could maybe prevent or something I don't understand it! Anyways positive thoughts and no worries &#9825;&#9825;


Jlm... lol them smileys ahahaha!!! yah I feel like that little bed is gonna start moving across my screen at any moment!! Lmbo!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I wish they would go ahead and do a scan, but I really am feeling a lot better. One more week. Hoping it flies by!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely...nice tattoos...it's lovely to have ur moms hand writing on it...very special!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tattoos turned out great Ashley. Love the meaning behind them.

Tiebreaker- glad the spotting has just about stopped. I'm sure it has to to with irritation to your cervix due to bd'ing. For the baking soda test, I've read that if it fizzles it's a boy, if it doesn't do anything and stays flat then girl. So looks like you got a boy result! I need to get to the store to buy some baking soda lol...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Disney! Yeah you need to try it and let us know. I was thinking it meant boy. My husband and DS really want another boy. I don't care either way, since we have one of each. I just want a healthy baby.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies sorry I've bn MIA, just bn having a lot going on lately and it's bn kinda stressful....just wanted to pop in to let you know that I'm still hanging in there and I'm on cd4 and I'm barely spotting today....I'm praying it's completely off by Wednesday b/c I have my HSG at 1:45....please keep us in prayers that we get a perfect report and the all clear to go ahead and try to conceive this baby naturally...sorry I haven't really read through the thread but I hope all is well with everyone and hope to see some BFP in the future...love you ladies and will make sure to update you gals on Wednesday! :hugs::hugs::hugs


----------



## JLM73

Ashley- Very nice Tats
Tie- good to hear, try and take it easy (on the bed hehe)


----------



## Pato

Hello lovelies:flower:Truly hope everyone is well.
Tie honey try not to stress, I'm told that BD can irritate the cervix so I'm praying all is well with baby Tie.:hugs: I'm really glad that DS Is doing much better...

Can't remember everything I read earlier so gotta go catch up again...:dohh:


----------



## Pato

AFM I'm CD 14 today and still haven't had a rise in temp as yet but I no longer have EWCM either:shrug: I bought a new thermometer today by I suspected my old one was not being accurate and I come home and wash it, and pop them both under my tongue, twice and the old one is .3 degrees lower than the new one:saywhat: both times. So I tried it on DH and got the same result...:shrug: 

On another matter....I had my doctor's appointment today and the good news is that my tube are clear, my ovaries are fine although there is a small cyst on the left one that wasn't there two weeks ago. He did say I ovulated from the left one . Thing is I haven't had a temp rise yet and it feels as though I'm ovulating now.....from both sides be I'm getting a whole lot of pain from both....so I'm wondering if my body was trying to ovulate from the left one and the cyst develop so it's ovulating from the right????? Is that even possible ? Anyway...my uterus was clear and healthy looking, and empty, I definitely had an EMC . ....My infection has totally cleared up and there is no yeast present either. He gave me a clean bill of health and said everything looks good and healthy...he also said that since we are ttc that he'll see me in 8 weeks when I come back to have the first scan of our baby..lol lol he's optimistic


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato! ! :) .I'm glad all is good and that sounds like my dr. I love it when they care .. but I'm with ya on the O and ewcm?? Cd 16 no more ewcm I expected my pos opk today... NOPE ... what the heck... must still be the bf??
I've cut waaay back she hardly eats... I'm starting to think dh secretly got a vasectomy :\ wtheck!!?? Lmbo


----------



## Pato

GM ladies lovelies hope all is well...I have a query so tell me what you all think....

My app has had my O date set at Saturday...cool...now since Sunday my temp has been 36.3 degrees Celsius up until this morning.....cool....I bought the new digi thermy yesterday and as I said it gives me a different temp reading to my old one. This morning I took my temps as usual and the new one said 97.9 degrees Fahrenheit while the old one was still 36.3 degrees Celsius. Conversion of the temps from Fahrenheit to Celsius would make my temp this morning 36.62 degrees Celsius. I entered the new temp into my chart along with my CM...which btw had dried up for the past two days but this morning was EWCM extreme, it was like I broke an egg up there and it just ran out and was dangling into the loo from off me and the tp when I wiped....(nothing is TMI on this thread :haha:), so off course I DTD this morning....anyway
Do I change all the other 36.3s to reflect the new temp or leave everything as is and enter the 36.3 today as well? BC if I change one I'd have to change them all. If I do this, 
1. the temp change will confirm my O date for Saturday making me 3 DPO today. 

2. If I don't change but enter the new temp and CM, (which I did), then it places O as today...And

3. If I don't enter the temp from the new thermy but the old one which is 36.3 then it will still put my O date as Saturday but will show no BBT rise to confirm my ovulation.

As you can see I'm more than a little :confused:.....I have no idea where I am in this cycle.....again....like last month:dohh:](*,)


----------



## Pato

So I went and changed it back to the old thermy temp of 36.3 bc I figured even if the temp is wrong then they are all wrong but consistently so :dohh:. The app howver still places my O date as today and not Saturday so I'll leave it there for now and see if it changes at all tomorrow, if it doesn't change over the next few days then .....Idk :shrug: I guess whats important is that I DTD everyday from CD 8 except Sunday to now and I'm CD 15 today.....


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato....I know nothing about temping....I can't even go there...
But from everything I've read it seems most women O the day AFTER the most EWCM. I'm no expert but that's what seems to be true, but since you are doing it like mad ; ) you probably have it covered if you keep at it for a few more days.


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Pato....I know nothing about temping....I can't even go there...
> But from everything I've read it seems most women O the day AFTER the most EWCM. I'm no expert but that's what seems to be true, but since you are doing it like mad ; ) you probably have it covered if you keep at it for a few more days.

LOLOLOLOl to tell ya the truth I'm pretty tired but I was determined to not miss out on any chances....and if what you say is true then I will O tomorrow.....thing is I had plenty EWCM on CD 8 - 12, was moist to dry for CD 13-14, and now CD 15 a whole set this morning when I woke up, but now it back to barely any visible again....I dont know what is going on. Yesterday both ovaries were paining, could I have ovulated from both....oh y does my body hate me????:wacko:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies.....Im on cd 5 and my cycle stopped on yesterday at cd4....Im excited and nervous at the same time about my dr's appt. tomorrow...again I asked that you ladies keep us in your prayers that everything is fine and we can get the green light on making our love child!....hope you ladies are doing fine and lots and lots of :dust: to us all that are still trying! big :hugs: to all my ladies baking those little beans!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato, I'm with corn... I am clueless to the extreme on tempting. . Just now an expert on opk lmbo because this is the first time I'm actually trying to plan a baby and so im about to stop that lol... but I believe you have bd at great times and I believe corn is right about the ewcm and O to be 1 to 2 days after , so I'd just go with that and we all have fx!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
This I'd a more flarmy /disney dept. I believe lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars! ! I'm so excited for your app. Of course praying everything will go smooth no worries love!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

wishing you the best at your appointment 5stars

I only temped for 3 months so I'm no expert but I did read up a lot.

Pato- Some women never do get the extreme temp rise to indicate O and perhaps you are one of them? :shrug: but either way as long as you are BDing on fertile days, which you have been, You have set yourself up for success to the best of your ability. Have you thought about asking your Dr to do an ultrasound and check your follicles? each round with my clomid they had be go in around typical O day and they did a vaginal ultrasound to look at the ovaries. They were able to see how many follicles were matured and could roughly guess when O would occur (usually they said between 24 and 48 hours). I feel like this might be able to give you an idea as to if both ovaries are attempting to release a follicle. Hope you're able to get some answers on your cycle soon but so glad to hear your dr appointment went well


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies.....Im on cd 5 and my cycle stopped on yesterday at cd4....Im excited and nervous at the same time about my dr's appt. tomorrow...again I asked that you ladies keep us in your prayers that everything is fine and we can get the green light on making our love child!....hope you ladies are doing fine and lots and lots of :dust: to us all that are still trying! big :hugs: to all my ladies baking those little beans!

Praying for you girl:hugs:


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> wishing you the best at your appointment 5stars
> 
> I only temped for 3 months so I'm no expert but I did read up a lot.
> 
> Pato- Some women never do get the extreme temp rise to indicate O and perhaps you are one of them? :shrug: but either way as long as you are BDing on fertile days, which you have been, You have set yourself up for success to the best of your ability. Have you thought about asking your Dr to do an ultrasound and check your follicles? each round with my clomid they had be go in around typical O day and they did a vaginal ultrasound to look at the ovaries. They were able to see how many follicles were matured and could roughly guess when O would occur (usually they said between 24 and 48 hours). I feel like this might be able to give you an idea as to if both ovaries are attempting to release a follicle. Hope you're able to get some answers on your cycle soon but so glad to hear your dr appointment went well

Thanks Flarmy....my OBGYN did do a vaginal ultrasound yesterday and he told me I'm ovulating from my left ovary this month...thing is I cant remember if he said ovulating or ovulated, but either way its from the left one, thats the one that has the cyst on it....I'm not sure if the cyst was caused by the ruptured follicle, think I read that somewhere, or not....I'll just keep BD ing for another two days or so ..... thanks guys:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry couldnt be of more help. Hope you get your sticky bean soon


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin, Pato, Corn, 5Stars (and everyone else!): Lots and lots of :dust: your way!

Seems to have gotten quiet, where are my other ladies? MrsMB, ccoast, onetubeleft? :confused:

Hope everyone has a great day :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Exactly what I was thinking Disney :cry:....seems like the thread is starting to get a little lonely :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, I can't believe I've been gone 5 days lol. . I think it's the longest I've stayed away in years!!! But it's what I needed to get my head around things and get my head/heart in the right place!!
I'm doing ok, waiting on my appointment Thursday .. I'm also ovulating :/... which sucks but I'm glad my body is working itself out.. just a few more weeks until my tests are ran!!!

And emotionally I'm doing better , I've got a better perspective on things... dh and I had a lovely weekend and shared lots of love!! My parents came in for a few days too and we took an impromptu trip to the zoo yesterday which was awesome !!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am glad you are feeling better Pink! It sounds like you have a great support system! So glad you're back!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hey Ladies,

I'm sorry I've been absent, there's been too much going on... I tried to keep up on reading but really didn't have time to post....

The results of my Pap smear came back abnormal and I am having a colposcopy in mid September to determine the cause....

The MRI found a slippery disc and some deterioration. There's nothing they can do, just physical therapy and exercise to prevent from getting worse.

We didn't get the house we bid on and have had no luck looking since then.

Sorry for the pity party post. I've just been overwhelmed...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs. MB I'm sorry...you have got a lot on your plate right now. I hope ur tests come back normal in September : ( I'm sorry for the set back. I hope u find a house you love even more than that one...and it's all worth the wait. We are all here for you if you need to vent. Keep us updated...hoping for the best news possible!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome back pink

I'm sorry for your stress Mrs MB. Hope you get some sunshine soon

So how is everyone? 
corn?
Muffin?
Disney?
Amber?
Tasha?
ccoast?
tie?
How about you Disney? 5stars?


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies, I can't believe I've been gone 5 days lol. . I think it's the longest I've stayed away in years!!! But it's what I needed to get my head around things and get my head/heart in the right place!!
> I'm doing ok, waiting on my appointment Thursday .. I'm also ovulating :/... which sucks but I'm glad my body is working itself out.. just a few more weeks until my tests are ran!!!
> 
> And emotionally I'm doing better , I've got a better perspective on things... dh and I had a lovely weekend and shared lots of love!! My parents came in for a few days too and we took an impromptu trip to the zoo yesterday which was awesome !!!

Glad you're emotionally doing better :hugs:. Love the zoo! Best of luck with all the tests. :flower: 


Mrs. MB said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry I've been absent, there's been too much going on... I tried to keep up on reading but really didn't have time to post....
> 
> The results of my Pap smear came back abnormal and I am having a colposcopy in mid September to determine the cause....
> 
> The MRI found a slippery disc and some deterioration. There's nothing they can do, just physical therapy and exercise to prevent from getting worse.
> 
> We didn't get the house we bid on and have had no luck looking since then.
> 
> Sorry for the pity party post. I've just been overwhelmed...

Aw man I am sorry to hear all that :(. Best of luck with everything hun, I am hoping and praying for a clear result from the colposcopy. 


FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome back pink
> 
> I'm sorry for your stress Mrs MB. Hope you get some sunshine soon
> 
> So how is everyone?
> corn?
> Muffin?
> Disney?
> Amber?
> Tasha?
> ccoast?
> tie?
> How about you Disney? 5stars?

Everything is alright over here. Ms has pretty much subsided with the exception of some gaggyness here and there. Counting down the days til my NT ultrasound.. 7 more days. Also til my Doppler gets here. The weeks are going by too slow without knowing how everything is going in utero :laugh2:.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around too much. I have been keeping up with you all just haven't been posting much. I'm starting to get extremely nervous for my ultrasound next week and I've been trying to keep myself busy. Which has been really hard to do when I feel so crummy. 

I have my fingers crossed and always sending baby dust for those waiting for o and test day!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Doing ok flarmy just the nausea getting me down
Obsessing over nub theories etc lol
Not long to go til my private gender scan!
Glad to hear your feeling better pink x


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies....glad to see u all, yeah it was a little quiet....

MrsMB....I'm so sorry to hear about all that you're dealing with. I hope and pray it all works out. I had colostomy done a few yes ago when I had CN1 cells on an abnormal papsmear as well. It turned out well for me. The cells changed back after a while and I've not had any problems since until this infection now which has also cleared up. Hang in there honey:hugs:

Pink honey glad to see u back :back:

Hopeful, Disney, Daisy, Flarmy, Tasha, Gwen, 5Stars, Ashley, JML, Teeny, CornMuffin, and everyone else in case I've missed someone it's not intentional. Have a beautiful day lovelies all:hugs::flower:


----------



## Pato

AFM I'm CD 16 today and finally got a temp rise this morning :yipee: had lots of EWCM yesterday and managed to throw in a morning BD so that's it for me. I'm tapped out. App put O as yesterday so I'm officially 1DPO today. TWW has begun:thumbup:....hoping for my sunshine LO this toss.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Everything is alright over here. Ms has pretty much subsided with the exception of some gaggyness here and there. Counting down the days til my NT ultrasound.. 7 more days. Also til my Doppler gets here. The weeks are going by too slow without knowing how everything is going in utero :laugh2:.

I hear you on that. Hoping my Doppler gets here today. it'll be the only thing to keep me sane until my next ultrasound at the end of September. but yay for your next u/s in a week!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around too much. I have been keeping up with you all just haven't been posting much. I'm starting to get extremely nervous for my ultrasound next week and I've been trying to keep myself busy. Which has been really hard to do when I feel so crummy.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed and always sending baby dust for those waiting for o and test day!

:hugs: hope the MS subsides soon. I am right there with you on trying to keep busy. Hope you start feeling better soon!



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Doing ok flarmy just the nausea getting me down
> Obsessing over nub theories etc lol
> Not long to go til my private gender scan!

I had no idea how many theories there were out there until that fb group lol. but kinda cool to keep a tally so you can figure out which ones were right. 



Pato said:


> AFM I'm CD 16 today and finally got a temp rise this morning :yipee: had lots of EWCM yesterday and managed to throw in a morning BD so that's it for me. I'm tapped out. App put O as yesterday so I'm officially 1DPO today. TWW has begun:thumbup:....hoping for my sunshine LO this toss.

yay temp rise! lots of :dust: for your bean this cycle!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Now that you're tapped out, you can catch up on your rest Pato : )


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies !!! As soon as dd gets up from nap we're going swimming (well, she is, I'll only be knee deep in the water :haha:)
I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!! Belly rubs to our bumps, bfp vibes for our testers, egg catchin' sticky vibes for our tww'ers and lots of bd'ing vibes to our waiting to O gals.. and then there's me haha, wtt... but I'm getting in my supplements for a healthy ovulation in a few months!!! And this ovulation was long and painful so hopefully that means the supplements are working !!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning lovely ladies hope all is well...haven't read up on the thread so please forgive me....not trying to be selfish at all but just wanted to pop in right quick....me n the hubby are preparing for my HSG today and please say a prayer for us around 145 EST....love you all....will update afterwards!


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies hope all is well...haven't read up on the thread so please forgive me....not trying to be selfish at all but just wanted to pop in right quick....me n the hubby are preparing for my HSG today and please say a prayer for us around 145 EST....love you all....will update afterwards!

Just said a prayer for you honey :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good morning ladies,

I am sorry I have been MIA. I have been so depressed lately and have had a lot of things on my mind that I didn't know how to put it on here to make me not look so insensitive...

I was 6 days late which never happens and kept getting BFN's. The night I started spotting I knew AF was coming which already made me sad. That same night my husbands best friend texted him a picture of their sonogram telling my husband that him and his wife were expecting. (they got pregnant on their first try and she has PCOS) As much as I was happy for them I could not help but be really envious... And I don't think the fact that I was that late and starting to spot helped. I just felt horrible for feeling that way and couldn't stop crying. 

Anyways I hope everyone has an amazing day!!


----------



## ccoastgal

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies hope all is well...haven't read up on the thread so please forgive me....not trying to be selfish at all but just wanted to pop in right quick....me n the hubby are preparing for my HSG today and please say a prayer for us around 145 EST....love you all....will update afterwards!

Good luck with your HSG test. We are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck 5stars!!! Praying for you, and praying for a bfp that so many get after having the hsg done!!!

Ccoast.. I'm so sorry hun :cry: ! :hugs: ! I know exactly what that's like!! We tried for so long before dd almost 4 years and it seemed as though everyone was getting pregnant around me and having lo's .. it was so hard... even after my recent mmc (4th loss, 2nd mmc) I was so envious of the ladies going on to have their healthy pregnancies ... not that I wasn't happy for them, just so sad and hurt for myself .. it takes some time, but you will be happy for them!! And soon enough you will have your bfp!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ccoastgal....that's perfectly normal to feel that way. I totally understand. We are always happy for others, but we want that so much for ourselves too that it hurts. I'm sorry ur feeling down : ( I have had a few really hard days too... Hopefully this next cycle is your month : )


----------



## JLM73

:hugs:5stars sending you super positive vibes on the hsg
Ccoast not selfish at all, we are supposed to want good things in our lives, and envy is a natural emotion when struggling to do something many others do accidentally, unwanted, or as an afterthought.


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Now that you're tapped out, you can catch up on your rest Pato : )

Girl ain't that the truth :wacko:


----------



## Pato

Ccoast honey that's a perfectly natural human reaction. When our DD passed I remember feeling cheated. I had only one beautiful child and many around me had several kids and I thought why my only and not one of theirs....horrid thoughts....but after going through that I realized the absolute pain I experienced I wouldn't wish on anyone. It didn't help when more people were getting pregnant either. We are all human but God gives us the strength to endure our trials. You'll get your love child ......we all will:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Cornfieldland, when is your appointment? I so hope you get in soon!!!


----------



## busytulip

5stars praying for you and your appt. today

hopeful I pray all goes well at your ultrasound next week. What day will it be on?

MsMB I'm sorry your pap was abnormal and I hope that they don't find anything serious in September

ccoast :hugs: that's so hard

Pato good luck hun


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Cornfieldland, when is your appointment? I so hope you get in soon!!!

Pink...long story but apparently my DR never faxed the referral...or so the obgyn office claims...so they said now the end of August, but have yet to give me a actual appt. date. I am so fed up! Still at square one...
Although my pap came back normal so there's that at least.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato...thank you for sharing your story with us, I can't imagine your pain. I hope you get your rainbow soon...that would make me truly happy to see that.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi ladies! ! &#9825;&#9825;

Pink that was a long 5 days with out u :( I'm glad u took a break though, I'm sure it did u some good 

Mrsb... sorry about the stuff going on praying for repairs to u 

Don't be nervous hopeful xxxxxx

Yay pato!!!!!!! Fx xxxxx yippeeeeee


----------



## muffinbabes4

Afm... cd 18 still neg. Opk Looks Like It Should Be Pos By the Morning :\


----------



## busytulip

Hope you catch that eggy this time around muffin. :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

busytulip said:


> 5stars praying for you and your appt. today
> 
> hopeful I pray all goes well at your ultrasound next week. What day will it be on?
> 
> MsMB I'm sorry your pap was abnormal and I hope that they don't find anything serious in September
> 
> ccoast :hugs: that's so hard
> 
> Pato good luck hun

It's tuesday at 1:45. 

Get it muffin ;)


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm... cd 18 still neg. Opk Looks Like It Should Be Pos By the Morning :\

:dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: and :dust: all around


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies again just popping in because I've slept all day because of a dosage of benedryl my mouth and a benedryl shot(because I'm allergic to shellfish) and I guess it's in the dye they use for the HSG and on top of that I had a Valium so I've bn pretty high and sleepy lol....well my right tube is great which means since she flushed it out with the dye I could possibly get pregnant this time....on the down side my left tube looks blocked but she thinks it's a fibroid in my utureus that could be blocking it....she said if I'm not pregnant by my next cycle we will do an ultra sound to look and see....she also said that we will talk about fertility pills when we come back....I'm happy for the news we got and she said to start BD tomorrow and of course you've gotta do what the dr ordered right lol....love you ladies and thanks for the prayers! Oh n she said we've only bn trying for 5 months so that's also a plus n I'm 39 so you know I'm in the 5%chance of getting pregnant each month!


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: Awesome news 5Star!
Double dust your way now that you got all flushed out!
And of course...you MUST follow Drs orders hehe


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks JLM...I'm very excited n believing we will get pregnant this cycle...gotta stay positive right :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lots and lots of dust that eggy and sperm meet now that the pathway is clear


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around too much. I have been keeping up with you all just haven't been posting much. I'm starting to get extremely nervous for my ultrasound next week and I've been trying to keep myself busy. Which has been really hard to do when I feel so crummy.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed and always sending baby dust for those waiting for o and test day!

How has the ms been? Looking forward to hearing how your u/s goes!



Pato said:


> AFM I'm CD 16 today and finally got a temp rise this morning :yipee: had lots of EWCM yesterday and managed to throw in a morning BD so that's it for me. I'm tapped out. App put O as yesterday so I'm officially 1DPO today. TWW has begun:thumbup:....hoping for my sunshine LO this toss.

Yay for 1DPO! Hope it goes by fast. 



ccoastgal said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I am sorry I have been MIA. I have been so depressed lately and have had a lot of things on my mind that I didn't know how to put it on here to make me not look so insensitive...
> 
> I was 6 days late which never happens and kept getting BFN's. The night I started spotting I knew AF was coming which already made me sad. That same night my husbands best friend texted him a picture of their sonogram telling my husband that him and his wife were expecting. (they got pregnant on their first try and she has PCOS) As much as I was happy for them I could not help but be really envious... And I don't think the fact that I was that late and starting to spot helped. I just felt horrible for feeling that way and couldn't stop crying.
> 
> Anyways I hope everyone has an amazing day!!

You have every right to feel the way you do. Being a part of this community has really opened my eyes to what some women have to go through, and it is heartbreaking because they are the most deserving of anyone out there. I know you ladies will get your rainbows soon :hugs:

[QUOT=Pato;35907431]Ccoast honey that's a perfectly natural human reaction. When our DD passed I remember feeling cheated. I had only one beautiful child and many around me had several kids and I thought why my only and not one of theirs....horrid thoughts....but after going through that I realized the absolute pain I experienced I wouldn't wish on anyone. It didn't help when more people were getting pregnant either. We are all human but God gives us the strength to endure our trials. You'll get your love child ......we all will:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Oh Pato you are so much stronger than I am. I don't know how I would survive without my child. You are amazing hun and I know you will be blessed with another little one soon :hugs:



5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies again just popping in because I've slept all day because of a dosage of benedryl my mouth and a benedryl shot(because I'm allergic to shellfish) and I guess it's in the dye they use for the HSG and on top of that I had a Valium so I've bn pretty high and sleepy lol....well my right tube is great which means since she flushed it out with the dye I could possibly get pregnant this time....on the down side my left tube looks blocked but she thinks it's a fibroid in my utureus that could be blocking it....she said if I'm not pregnant by my next cycle we will do an ultra sound to look and see....she also said that we will talk about fertility pills when we come back....I'm happy for the news we got and she said to start BD tomorrow and of course you've gotta do what the dr ordered right lol....love you ladies and thanks for the prayers! Oh n she said we've only bn trying for 5 months so that's also a plus n I'm 39 so you know I'm in the 5%chance of getting pregnant each month!

Well the Benadryl part doesn't sound much fun but I am glad to hear that you have a clear tube and that you got some answers. Catch that egg mr :spermy:! 


AFM- Doppler came today, found disneys heartbeat so my mind is at ease :).


----------



## busytulip

Disney glad you found LO's heartbeat.

5stars good luck. We were able to conceive our now 11 year old after an HSG. :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's almost Friday ladies. hope everyone has a good day


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks everyone, Im feeling very refreshed and ready to get in there and start :sex:....Im so glad I got a second opinion and there is clearly a wrking tube...Not only did she tell me but I could see it for myself...The tube is clear and cleaned out now lol...Me and the hubby are excited and we are gonna trust and believe God on his timing...we know we are gonna get our love child and hey maybe even two will pop up for all this trouble lol...Im in my fertile window and should O by Monday :happydance:...:dust: to us all and lets go make some :baby: ladies lol...Hope everyone is doing well with their little beans and best wishes to you that are wtt :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Morning ladies.....

Glad to see everyone chatting away
5Stars....it's great that your HSG went well and that you got some solid answers....o yes it's a really good idea to follow your doctor's orders:wink:

Disney....happy to hear your doppler came in and you could hear LO's heartbeat, that's reassuring :flower:

Everyone have a great day..


----------



## Pato

AFM...I'm 2 DPO today and feeling pretty good about it. I got some breast tenderness, like shooting pains in them...and a full feeling in my tummy. Other than that I'm golden.


----------



## Cornfieldland

:dust::baby: Pato hopin, prayin, and wishin :flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney how exciting to hear that sweet heartbeat! Have fun with that doppler!

FLArmy how exciting ur 13weeks! Hope the morning sickness takes a hike and you can enjoy being pregnant.

5stars hope this is your month! That 5% stuff is bs ; ) you will get your BFP!


----------



## FLArmyWife

yes MS is officially gone thank goodness. and I actually had energy to do some stuff yesterday for several hours instead of needing a nap every 3 hours.. so yay for that

Pato- maybe you're more dpo than you think :winkwink: either way sounds promising. :dust:

5stars- hope you o from that side and catch that eggy this month!


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> yes MS is officially gone thank goodness. and I actually had energy to do some stuff yesterday for several hours instead of needing a nap every 3 hours.. so yay for that
> 
> Pato- maybe you're more dpo than you think :winkwink: either way sounds promising. :dust:
> 
> 5stars- hope you o from that side and catch that eggy this month!

See the thing is I had lots of EWCM from CD 8 as well as O pain. On CD 10 I had lots and on CD11 I had a slight rise in temp....it dipped .1 for the next four days and rose on CD 16, so app put O on CD 15....I don't know exactly when I O'd...again this month and the app just has different O dates due to different symptoms, but no absolute certainty...It hasn't even given O based on BBT so only God knows. I had O pain for 8 days, I guess bc of the cyst, but not sure when exactly it released the egg, so I could be anywhere as early as 7DPO or as late as 2 DPO...:wacko:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cd 19 just got my pos opk!!!!! Finally goooood grief, so not expecting much this cycle, dh works all day.. so we can bd tonight.. may miss it, it's ok though, every single thing needs to happen when it's supposed to happen... no worries ;) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pato maybe u caught it!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn your such a sweetie pie what would we do without u?! &#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy Thank God ms is about gone so glad :)


----------



## busytulip

Good luck muffin and Pato!

Happy 13 weeks FLArmy!

AFM CD1 :witch: on to cycle 6


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy!! How r u love?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy 13 weeks FLArmy! Woohoo second trimester! :)

Pato I am glad to hear that you feel positive about this cycle. Our bodies definitely clue is in beforehand! When will you test?

busytulip ughhh sorry the :witch: got you :(. Best of luck for cycle 6 :dust:

muffin yay for the pos opk! FX for you!

Baking soda test gave me a boy result this morning. We'll see in a few weeks!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry busy : (


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies :friends:

muffin I'm doing alright. Just trying to be content with the blessings I have instead of stressing over TTC stuff that is out of my control. There seems to be babies everywhere atm, isn't that the way it goes? From the outside people would never guess that we have issues with fertility and I think that makes me shy away from talking about the hurt and frustration I sometimes feel. Sorry for going on, that must have been weighing on me. Thanks for asking after me.

Disney I'm excited for you to find out gender :dance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> See the thing is I had lots of EWCM from CD 8 as well as O pain. On CD 10 I had lots and on CD11 I had a slight rise in temp....it dipped .1 for the next four days and rose on CD 16, so app put O on CD 15....I don't know exactly when I O'd...again this month and the app just has different O dates due to different symptoms, but no absolute certainty...It hasn't even given O based on BBT so only God knows. I had O pain for 8 days, I guess bc of the cyst, but not sure when exactly it released the egg, so I could be anywhere as early as 7DPO or as late as 2 DPO...:wacko:

I think with all the BD you did it... you caught it either way :dust:




muffinbabes4 said:


> Cd 19 just got my pos opk!!!!! Finally goooood grief, so not expecting much this cycle, dh works all day.. so we can bd tonight.. may miss it, it's ok though, every single thing needs to happen when it's supposed to happen... no worries ;) &#9825;&#9825;

such a great attitude :dust:



busytulip said:


> Happy 13 weeks FLArmy!
> 
> AFM CD1 :witch: on to cycle 6

oh busy I'm sorry :cry:




busytulip said:


> Thanks ladies :friends:
> 
> muffin I'm doing alright. Just trying to be content with the blessings I have instead of stressing over TTC stuff that is out of my control. There seems to be babies everywhere atm, isn't that the way it goes? From the outside people would never guess that we have issues with fertility and I think that makes me shy away from talking about the hurt and frustration I sometimes feel. Sorry for going on, that must have been weighing on me. Thanks for asking after me.

:hugs: oh busy please do not feel like you have to hold things in. we are all here for you to vent your frustrations and hurt to



AFM- thank you all for the comments! Can't believe I'm here already... so strange


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmy...13 weeks already, time is flying :happydance:

Pato...so happy that you are now in your tww...what day are you gonna test or will you just wait intil AF is a no show

busytulip....sorry about the ugly witch 

muffin ....fx you catch the eggy 

Disney....yayyy the test wrked lol well we shall see whenever you go get ur scan

How are you Gwen, Corn and JLM where are you guys in your cycles

hope everyone else is doing well, sorry if I missed anyone didn't do it on purpose, im trying to play catch up lol

AFM im gonna :sex: tonight lol and hopefully we will get this egg to drop from my right side lol! my hubby said we will do it on the right side (TMI) lol he is so funny, gotta love him!


----------



## pinkpassion

1 dpo today although we haven't dtd in months so obviously it's just for my knowledge , had a dr appointment today. I have all my testing on September 1st, which feel like so far away and we can't ttc until after that so instead of going on birth control which I refuse to do, I went and bought a giant pack of condoms ... ha, that was awkward , being sandwiched between two men in the checkout like , one took a double take to make sure his eyes saw correctly , this 4'10" 93 lb girl who looks 12 holding a giant box of condoms :rofl: .. o well...
We have a plan in place which helps me! I will have all the blood work tests run, if anything shows up we start ttc with whatever condition being treated, if nothing shows up on blood work, we go to an hsg or (I can't remember the name) but they use a camera and look around and if they find something like a septum or fibroid they fix it, but if still that comes back clean I'll be refereed to a reproductive endocrinologist .. so, we have a crazy number of tests and stuff coming up.. dh and I both are having a karyotyping done, I really hope we both come back fine!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ha pink I bet that was hilarious! !!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's good that you are getting things done..answers are on their way!

Pink you are tiny tiny tiny! I'm 5 9' and am always being told how tall I am...sick of it ; ) 

My husband won't buy condoms he always makes me do it...I always find it awkward buying condoms or pregnancy tests or prenatals... And the cashier gives you that knowing look.


----------



## pinkpassion

I've NEVER bought condoms in my life, but yeah very awkward.. and yes I'm very little .. I always get carded, always look too young , always get comments about being a teen mom lol.. and btw I'm 29 (well I will be in 25 days ;) )..
I do hope we get something from these tests, o hope we don't have to go to the r.e., I just want my dr to tell me I have a blood clotting disorder and need to take baby aspirin and all will be fine!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney, my test said boy too! Wouldn't it be awesome if we both had boys one day apart! Can't wait to find out!!! I have my 12 week scan on Monday! So freaking excited!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I was still getting carded up until 35 ; )


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> 1 dpo today although we haven't dtd in months so obviously it's just for my knowledge , had a dr appointment today. I have all my testing on September 1st, which feel like so far away and we can't ttc until after that so instead of going on birth control which I refuse to do, I went and bought a giant pack of condoms ... ha, that was awkward , being sandwiched between two men in the checkout like , one took a double take to make sure his eyes saw correctly , this 4'10" 93 lb girl who looks 12 holding a giant box of condoms :rofl: .. o well...
> We have a plan in place which helps me! I will have all the blood work tests run, if anything shows up we start ttc with whatever condition being treated, if nothing shows up on blood work, we go to an hsg or (I can't remember the name) but they use a camera and look around and if they find something like a septum or fibroid they fix it, but if still that comes back clean I'll be refereed to a reproductive endocrinologist .. so, we have a crazy number of tests and stuff coming up.. dh and I both are having a karyotyping done, I really hope we both come back fine!!

Looks like you guys have a great plan with a great doctor. Hope you guys are able to get some answers so you can TTC right away :flower:


Cornfieldland said:


> That's good that you are getting things done..answers are on their way!
> 
> Pink you are tiny tiny tiny! I'm 5 9' and am always being told how tall I am...sick of it ; )
> 
> My husband won't buy condoms he always makes me do it...I always find it awkward buying condoms or pregnancy tests or prenatals... And the cashier gives you that knowing look.

So funny how taboo buying condoms/pregnancy tests/etc is! When I was buying my preg tests I got a look of sympathy. I felt like saying "Oh don't feel bad, it was on purpose" :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Disney, my test said boy too! Wouldn't it be awesome if we both had boys one day apart! Can't wait to find out!!! I have my 12 week scan on Monday! So freaking excited!

I'm excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Pato

Pink girl that is an awkward feeling. I always get HD to get his own condoms because the cashiers look at me kind of knowingly and it makes me uncomfortable. In fact I use to get him to pick up my sanitary things as well because that made me uncomfortable too:haha: I'm so over that now though. I'm glad you got your plans lined up and truly hope everything works out in your favor :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> Happy 13 weeks FLArmy! Woohoo second trimester! :)
> 
> Pato I am glad to hear that you feel positive about this cycle. Our bodies definitely clue is in beforehand! When will you test?
> 
> busytulip ughhh sorry the :witch: got you :(. Best of luck for cycle 6 :dust:
> 
> muffin yay for the pos opk! FX for you!
> 
> Baking soda test gave me a boy result this morning. We'll see in a few weeks!

Someone else further back asked me this as well can't remember who but, I'm not really sure when or if I'll test. I'm a little weary of what happened last time when I got my bfp that I'm a bit scared to find out. If I didn't test I would just have thought that :af: was a little late or perhaps that I ovulated later or something and never knew I was pregnant. I think knowing and then losing it is way hard. Not so sure I want to experience that again. If the :witch: is late for a bit then I'll test I think. All that being said, I have 4 tests here :haha: two sure sign and two FRER so who knows what will happen.:dohh: one thing for sure if I do get a bfp I will not say anything to anyone but mum and my Boo and of course all of you, until after my first scan at 8 weeks when I'm more secure and I see LO and hear the heartbeat . .:nope: ...last time I told my BFFs and they were so excited for us but after the loss some of them were a bit....nonchalant about it and it felt like...o that's ok, moving on...wtf?..Well it wasn't like that for me I lost another child and it hurt....so yeah, I'm keeping any future BFPs under wraps with u ladies who understand what that sh** feels like.

Sorry about the rant but I guess it's venting day for me...:blush:


----------



## busytulip

Rant on Pato, we're always here for you. :friends:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Happy 13 weeks FLArmy! Woohoo second trimester! :)
> 
> Pato I am glad to hear that you feel positive about this cycle. Our bodies definitely clue is in beforehand! When will you test?
> 
> busytulip ughhh sorry the :witch: got you :(. Best of luck for cycle 6 :dust:
> 
> muffin yay for the pos opk! FX for you!
> 
> Baking soda test gave me a boy result this morning. We'll see in a few weeks!
> 
> Someone else further back asked me this as well can't remember who but, I'm not really sure when or if I'll test. I'm a little weary of what happened last time when I got my bfp that I'm a bit scared to find out. If I didn't test I would just have thought that :af: was a little late or perhaps that I ovulated later or something and never knew I was pregnant. I think knowing and then losing it is way hard. Not so sure I want to experience that again. If the :witch: is late for a bit then I'll test I think. All that being said, I have 4 tests here :haha: two sure sign and two FRER so who knows what will happen.:dohh: one thing for sure if I do get a bfp I will not say anything to anyone but mum and my Boo and of course all of you, until after my first scan at 8 weeks when I'm more secure and I see LO and hear the heartbeat . .:nope: ...last time I told my BFFs and they were so excited for us but after the loss some of them were a bit....nonchalant about it and it felt like...o that's ok, moving on...wtf?..Well it wasn't like that for me I lost another child and it hurt....so yeah, I'm keeping any future BFPs under wraps with u ladies who understand what that sh** feels like.
> 
> Sorry about the rant but I guess it's venting day for me...:blush:Click to expand...

Rant away! Totally understandable. Do what feels right for YOU, ya know? I still have not told anyone besides my SO, daughter, and parents. Oh and one coworker since I had to ask her when she told our boss she was expecting. I think 13 weeks will be the magic number for me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hugs to you pato. We are here for you


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks for the laugh pink! I always hate buying condoms. I feel like everyone's judging lol oh well. 

A lot of us have been there too Pato. Feel free to rant anytime, it's not good to keep all that inside! I'm so sorry you're dealing with that nonsense. 

Congrats on entering 2nd tri flarmy :happydance: can't wait till you ladies start finding out the genders!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

14 weeks today eek! Gender scan in 2 weeks and 3 days feels like a lifetime wait been constantly obsessing over nubs and skulls lol

Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

tasha- so jealous of your earlier scan lol.. will live vicariously through you. 


Ladies- I will be out most the day doing house hunting but will be back this evening to catch up. I hope everyone has a FABULOUS Friday. love and hugs to everyone


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Cost me £79 haven't told my OH though he wouldn't be amused lol!
We go to Disneyland in September and I wanted to know the sex Beforehand didn't think my 20 week scan would be before I go, turns out its a few days before I leave so il get double confirmation now lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Btw... I did the baking soda test with dd, it indicated girl and was obviously right !!! Here's the video!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sqY1YChrpgk


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Cost me £79 haven't told my OH though he wouldn't be amused lol!
> We go to Disneyland in September and I wanted to know the sex Beforehand didn't think my 20 week scan would be before I go, turns out its a few days before I leave so il get double confirmation now lol

Hey maybe I'll see ya there! :haha:


pinkpassion said:


> Btw... I did the baking soda test with dd, it indicated girl and was obviously right !!! Here's the video!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sqY1YChrpgk

Nice! I'm hoping it's right with my prediction.


GL with the house hunting today FLArmy


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks for sharing pink! always worked for me and my friends I say it's accurate! ! U never know love that test


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tasha congrats on your 14 weeks! !


----------



## busytulip

Thanks for sharing Pink!

Happy 14 weeks Tasha!!

Good luck house hunting FLArmy :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So cool pink. I might try it when I get further. It'd be interesting to see if it's right.


----------



## Pato

Hi ladies...great to see you guys and thanks for your support
Pink thanks for sharing the video.....
Flarmy happy house hunting and congrats on 12 weeks . ..woo-hoo 
Tasha congrats to you too on 14 weeks . ...wow it feels like it went by fast since you gals had your bfps . ...


----------



## Pato

AFM CD 18 today and not much to report. 3 DPO so just waiting...

I saw an interesting yet toxic looking home made pregnancy test last night where u add bleach to your pee:shock: if it foams and fizzles then you're pregnant and if not then ...not. seemed to work for most but this one lady who was seven weeks pregnant tried it and her pee didn't react, but her husband's did :rofl: I thought that was so funny especially when she said..omg I think my husband is pregnant....lmbo


----------



## busytulip

That's hysterical Pato. I've seen similar tests done with Pine-Sol, if it changes a certain color that represents a specific gender. It's kind of neat how many old wives tales and at home gender prediction tests are out there. Also, good luck this month hun!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here's some humor for our day....
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-08-03-1.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-08-30-1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-09-04-1.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-10-24-1.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-10-52-1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

And a few more...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-43-53-1.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-42-45-1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-40-46-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-40-37-1.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2015-07-31-14-33-15-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## muffinbabes4

We didn't get to bd last night :/ I got my pos opk yesterday.at 2ish . Uh oh... well is tonight too late?

Help.. so if I O today or this morning it will be too late because the egg only lives 12 hours ..ugh

Opinions please.. it will be about 11pm before we can bd tonight


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo pink sooo true !! Ahahahhaha!! 
That's my husband ... have u been buying pregnancy test again??... me... no hunny... as he opens my closet and all the pieces come falling out all over the place... ahahahhaa!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I think you'll be fine if you bd tonight. You could O anywhere from 12 -72 hours after a positive opk, so get to bd'ing, are you having any o pains or ewcm?


----------



## JLM73

THANK you Pink - so needed the laughs 
Muffin you are good tonight. as PP said it could be up to 3 days from ystrdy...so get it on! lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Those were great Pink! Lol. Needed a good laugh. Thanks! 

So there was a Krispy Kreme donut fundraiser in town today (we don't have one here; too small of a town) and my husband bought me a dozen! Sooo yummy! If I haven't gained any weight yet, I am fixing to!!! Wish I could share one with all of you! 

Oh and just an update, I haven't had any spotting since Monday. I am so thankful. I never say this, but I am hoping this weekend goes by fast so Monday will be here already. Can't wait for my ultrasound. I don't think I've been so nervous for an ultrasound before.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink - Love those memes! :rofl:

Muffin - it's never too late! Definitely bd when he gets home. It's worth a shot! :spermy:

Tie - Hope this weekend goes by fast for ya. I've got an ultrasound on Tuesday that I'm super stoked for as well!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u guys ;) and I've had watery cm earlier and O cramping around 4:30 .. no ewcm today


----------



## muffinbabes4

Any upcoming testers? ?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Get to it muffin! It's ur shot...I'm site DH won't mind ; )

Pink thanks for the humor! I needed it : ) always love to laugh !

Disney, Tie, yay for ultra sounds! Hoping they are perfect...share the pics!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks for the laughs Pink :)

Disney and Tie...also anxiously awaiting great reports and hopefully some cute scan pics from your ultrasounds

muffin I agree with everyone else...get to it ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

What's all the talk of nub shots and why haven't we seen any??!! I used to get a ton of them right when I studied it like crazy when pregnant with dd... I should study up and give them a guess!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I'm lost lol !! What the heck are you talking about!? Lmbo


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahhaha pink, so I Googled of coarse. .. and now I'm like ohhhhhh I get it... lmbo.. ;)


----------



## JLM73

Hey don't knock the nub thing...I found out my DS was a boy at exactly 11wks 5days!!! I was at a high risk OB and they had an awesome 3D/4D machine.
The ultrasound tech said she was over 85% sure it was a boy, and of course HE was lol
She pointed to the tail nub - end of spine, and just between legs and umbilical sticking out of stomach was a wee nub sticking UP lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait to see your ultrasound pic Disney!!! Oooh I wonder if they will take a peek at my peanuts nub if I ask them!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol jlm I had no clue so I Googled it , I was like "a nub what's a nub" so I Googled "nub" i thought she was talking about a new style of bd or something lmbo!! Ahahah!! 

Soooo yes since I know what a nub is now, that's pretty cool! I found out early with 2 out of 4 of mine through 4d , at 13 weeks, but didn't know about the nub thing!! Learn something new everyday ;)


----------



## JLM73

LOL Muffin
I only knew the term cuz that's what the US tech called it 
But it does sound like a naughty :sex: hehe


----------



## muffinbabes4

Jlm!!! Ahahahahah! !!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh man! Y'all have me cracking up! First the memes and then all the nub talk lol! I have a friend who's wears by the nub theory. Apparently it showed with both her boys early. I'm not good enough to tell the difference :shrug:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Nub.... Such a naughty word. I had to google it too : )
Excited to see if we can get some nub theory news next week! Nub + baking soda results!


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha , I had a peak at your thread in gender prediction and I think you have a little girl!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hey ladies. Hope you all have a great weekend.

no nub theories here as my next u/s isn't until the anatomy scan... whch since we have decided to do the harmony test to get gender results early.. we'll know gender before then


----------



## Cornfieldland

How exciting flarmy! My friend got the gender result at 20wks but decided to wait until her shower this next Sunday to reveal what she's having. She has no idea.. Shes waiting herself to find out at her shower... She really wants a girl so I hope if it's a boy she's still excited : /


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- yeah the idea of waiting is killing me. Actually kicking. Myself in the butt for not doing it at my 11 week appointment when it was originally offered. We are gonna hold the party for just family on labor day so we dont worry about work schedules...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies...it's nice to see that everyone is in high spirits &#128513;....I'm just checking in to let you ladies know that all is well and I'm waiting to O....we are doing every other day until I get a +.....we are just trying to relax and enjoy each other and not make :sex: seem like a job....we are excited either way because if we don't get pregnant this cycle we get to talk about fertility options....August will be a great month because I'm going to speak it and believe it &#128516;&#128522;&#128515;.....enjoy ur day ladies...my boys have bball games today so I will be enjoying family time!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone. Been a busy month but I thought I'd POp back to check on you all. Started using opks. Does anyone know if using just a small amount of pee is enough? I'm cd 12 today and should ovulate on Monday so I started yesterday. 

Had a faint but today there's nothibg. I hope I haven't missed it and ovulates earlier we are both on a mission this month for our sticky bean! 

How is everyone? 

Corn hows your journey going flower? X


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy what's wrong!!??


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi lovelys!!&#9825;&#9825;
Hope everyone is having a great day ;)
Soooooo we got to bd but it wasn't until 2am ugh!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay flarmy that's sooo exciting! ! Can't wait &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

One tube! How' are you? I've missed you : ) I'm still trying...might take aspirin this cycle and see what happens. I still don't have a doctors appt. and really frustrated with the medical system here. Anyhow I'm hanging in there : )

I usually don't get a positive OPK until day 14ish so hopefully urs is on the way to darkening up : ) I'm cycle day 10 here.


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- hey it's better than not at all

hope you're well onetube


AFM: (yes this is a copy paste from my fb post)
Ok so.. yesterday we went to Ocala to look at homes. We liked all 3 places we looked but in the end 1 place really stood out to us (https://www.carltonarmsofocala.com/).
We really wanted the town home but it was on hold for another customer. They had until 12:15 today to say if they wanted it and if not it was up for grabs. I called today at exactly 12:15 and IT WAS AVAILABLE! I had already filled out the application and only needed to hit send once I heard those magical words. Also had the e-mail with all the other documents needed (pictures of ID, proof of employment, etc) already sitting in my e-mail ready for me to hit send. Just called back and WE GOT IT! Sooo excited!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great FLArmy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay flarmy what a great happy day!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Flarmy! Congrats!!!! 

Onetubeleft- I got light lines one day, then no line another, then all of a sudden, boom a positive! I bet you haven't missed it!!! Good luck!


----------



## JLM73

FLarmy
Congrats on snatching it up!
You were On it lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jlm- the lady probably thought I was crazy. She said available and I quickly started repeating "we want it, we want it, we want it!"


----------



## TheTiebreaker

400 pages ladies!!!! Such an awesome group!


----------



## busytulip

Fantastic news FLArmy. Congrats!!


----------



## Pato

Oh that's wonderful news Flarmy....congratulations....so very exciting....

Hope everyone had a beautiful day.....I'll catch up tomorrow but just wanted to pop in and say hi...had a long day. Had some friends over tonight and the last guest just left so it's a quick shower for me and off to bed. I'm exhausted...good night lovelies


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> What's all the talk of nub shots and why haven't we seen any??!! I used to get a ton of them right when I studied it like crazy when pregnant with dd... I should study up and give them a guess!!!

I'm not familiar at all with nubs but I've heard of them! Seems to be pretty accurate from things I've read.


TheTiebreaker said:


> Can't wait to see your ultrasound pic Disney!!! Oooh I wonder if they will take a peek at my peanuts nub if I ask them!!!

Thanks! Since it's a NT ultrasound I'll be surprised if they give me a picture, but I'll definitely try and ask for one! I hope you get a peek at a nub!


5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies...it's nice to see that everyone is in high spirits &#55357;&#56833;....I'm just checking in to let you ladies know that all is well and I'm waiting to O....we are doing every other day until I get a +.....we are just trying to relax and enjoy each other and not make :sex: seem like a job....we are excited either way because if we don't get pregnant this cycle we get to talk about fertility options....August will be a great month because I'm going to speak it and believe it &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56835;.....enjoy ur day ladies...my boys have bball games today so I will be enjoying family time!

Best of luck and my fingers are crossed for ya! :flower:


onetubeleft said:


> Hey everyone. Been a busy month but I thought I'd POp back to check on you all. Started using opks. Does anyone know if using just a small amount of pee is enough? I'm cd 12 today and should ovulate on Monday so I started yesterday.
> 
> Had a faint but today there's nothibg. I hope I haven't missed it and ovulates earlier we are both on a mission this month for our sticky bean!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Corn hows your journey going flower? X

Glad to see you back onetube! For the OPKs that I took as long as I held it in the urine for 10 seconds it was enough. FX for you :)


TheTiebreaker said:


> 400 pages ladies!!!! Such an awesome group!

:happydance: :dance:

FLArmy- very excited for you! :thumbup:

AFM- nothing new here. We were at a bday party all day for my nieces 1st. My MIL and FIL were there and they know about our pregnancy, so we had to ask them not to announce anything yet (my MIL can be quite the loudmouth.) The dress I was wearing showed my little bump a little so I got a couple looks. But I think I'm still in the clear for now! :laugh2:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you all. It is a huge relief to have everything coming together after a month in limbo.


How is everyone today?

Our 'incubating' girls, how is bean treating you?

Our egg catching girls, sending truck loads of :dust:

Our tww girls, I have everything crossed and also sending y'all truck loads of :dust:

Our early cycle girls, WTT girls, and limbo girls: Keep your chins up! We are all here for you no matter what. We are here until we all get a BFP. And when it does, we'll stop intimidating the TTCers with our FABness and move to a pregnancy buddy group. 

I want to say how much I love our group. When I first started this I was thinking that for maybe a month there would be a group of girls to help keep me sane... and it has turned into so much more; something far greater. 

400+ pages and still going strong! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and can't wait to hear more good news come rolling in.


----------



## Pato

Hello lovelies. Thanks Flarmy, we really are a lovely bunch. I can hardly wait to see more bfps. Hope everyone's Sunday is going well. I was catching up on laundry today and I'm pretty tired right now....weird . 

AFM. I'm CD. 20 today and not sure what to think. I'm trying not to symptom spot but idk. So I'm 5 dpo. I have nausea, food aversions, cramping, heavy feeling in my boobs, with occasional shooting or stabbing like pains inside them. I'm having headaches, and a non taste kind of sickly taste in my mouth regardless of whether I brush my teeth, gargle or eat. I feel like I'm having to force myself to eat be I have decreased appetite but when I get hungry the taste intensifies and I feel nauseated. I don't feel sick but it's more like....off color. I've felt like this for like three days now with each day a little more intense. Today I had the highest bbt I've ever had at 36.9 degrees....hope if I'm coming down with something that it's a pregnancy :haha: ....I'm fighting the urge to test lol....bc I know it's a waste of a good frer.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds super promising. So hope you get a sticky


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Not a whole lot going on here lately. I've been super lazy which I'm starting to feel guilty about. I need to clean tonight, no excuses! Two days until my ultrasound :) 

Sounds good Pato! Can't wait till you can start testing. 

Huge congrats on the house flarmy. I'm glad things are coming together for you!


----------



## busytulip

Sounds great Pato! When do you hope to hold off testing until?

Agreed FLArmy this group is awesome!

So excited hopeful :dance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hope my girls are having a great Sunday !! Xxxxxxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Pato

Thanks lovelies, If the :witch: doesn't show up I'll probably test on the morning of the 11th....that is if I can hold out that long. The earliest I'd test if no :af: is Sunday the 9th. I'm due :af: on Saturday and I usually start spotting the day before so....if no spotting Friday and no :witch: Saturday I'll use a FRER on Sunday


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pato can't wait !! How many dpo will u be the 9th? (Sorry if u said )


----------



## TheTiebreaker

This is an awesome group! So glad I found you guys and you let me join!!! 
So exited for you Pato! Those symptoms sound very promising!!! 
I have been super lazy too hopeful! We took the kids fishing this afternoon and I am wiped. Took a nap when we got home and I am still tired! My house has been a wreck a lot lately; I just don't have the energy to get much done. Hoping the second trimester brings more energy. 
My ultrasound is tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait to share the pic with you guys and see the other ultrasounds in the next few days!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww tie :) &#9825;&#9825; can't wait to see that ultrasound! ! Be 'nub' scouting lol


----------



## ksierra44

Ooh can't wait to see ultrasound pictures! ! I have no idea if im past O or waiting for it...it's driving me.crazy. how long is it normal to have ewcm?


----------



## busytulip

Yay tie! I am horrible at gender guessing but can't wait to see your little squishy :D


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I am beyond excited!!! I will post a pic as soon as I can. And I will for sure be nub scouting!!! Lol.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck with your scan Tie. xxx

Pink how are you hun? xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

Aww brilliant news flarmy! How exciting! 

I'm technically on cd 14 today ovulating either today or tomorrow. 

Corn I'm glad your here and I hope it happens for you soon. 

Tiebreaker thanks. I'm gonna take another later to compare xx


I'm starting to lose my mind! Haha


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing pretty good!! Just silently stalking as I feel a bit like an outsider, I am not pregnant. I am not ttc... I'm just here!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

ksierra44 said:


> Ooh can't wait to see ultrasound pictures! ! I have no idea if im past O or waiting for it...it's driving me.crazy. how long is it normal to have ewcm?

Hi there...I usually have it for the 4 or 5 days leading up to O, and from what I read most women 0 a day or two after the last day of EWCM. But everyone is different : )


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink you are not a outsider! Ur just as much apart of this group as anyone else. You are just getting everything all ready for TTC. Hopefully after September you will get the all clear!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know corn, and no one has made me feel like that.... I think I'm just the only one wtt.. so that's the only reason I say that.. I just feel like I don't belong!!
I really hope that after September 1st I am cleared for take off!!!


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Yay pato can't wait !! How many dpo will u be the 9th? (Sorry if u said )

12 dpo by then


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> I know corn, and no one has made me feel like that.... I think I'm just the only one wtt.. so that's the only reason I say that.. I just feel like I don't belong!!
> I really hope that after September 1st I am cleared for take off!!!

You are not the only one WTT. My husband is going to start the academy for Sheriffs and since he wouldn't be able to go to any doctor's appointments we have decided to wait until he is done with the academy. That is if we didn't catch this month which is highly doubtful as we only BD on O day. :haha: 

So don't feel like you are alone Pink. We can be in the WTT together. :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ccoastgal. When would you be starting to ttc again?


----------



## ccoastgal

I am hoping October/November. That is if my DH agrees. He has always been the one to put it off because he wants everything to be perfect. But I am hoping that after he passes the academy he will agree again...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies!

Last week was insane!!! I barely managed to make it through the busy schedule I had but here's another Monday.

FLArmy - Congrats on finding a home! That's so exiting! Hope the move goes smoothly. When are you guys planning the move?

Pink - Honey, I'm sorry you're in limbo. You're not an outsider. That's why this thread is so amazing. Everyone is in different stages but equally awesome and supportive!

CCoastgal - I'm sorry for the delay in TTC but hopefully your DH passes the academy and you guys are going to be back in the game knowing he has a good job!

Pato - can't wait for you to test. The symptoms you're having sound very promising!

AFM: Another weekend of home searching but we think we may have found another house to bid on... AF was due yesterday but still no sign. I took an FRER and it was a BFN... The only way we caught an egg this month is if I O'ed CD 19 or later. So yesterday could've been too early to test. I have no symptoms one way or the other... If AF doesn't show I'll test closer to the end of the week I think... I bought three FRERs... We'll see what it's going to be. My cycle might just we out of whack... Once AF shows up I think it's going to be time for OPKs just for my piece of mind.


----------



## Mrs. MB

My in laws took a picture of a stork that visited their summer house. My mother in law is convinced it's a sign, lol.
 



Attached Files:







StorkPic.jpg
File size: 137.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink !! &#9825;&#9825; you are just as much special and part as all of us :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's awesome mrs.mb. . Yep its a sign..

Tie we are waiting.... lmbo ... hurry up.... ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

:wave: my fab ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend!

TIE! Where is that ultrasound?? :p Not sure what timezone you're in so I may be too early to even be asking that as it's only 10:20am here in so Cal. :blush: 

We were at Disney all day yesterday (surpsise, surprise?) and I was able to take our pg announcement pic. We bought two hats (one for DD, one for BITM (baby-in-the-making)) and took a pic of them in front of the castle. Will probably post to fb at 13 weeks so long as family knows by then!

Super exhausted today since an average trip to Disney is 6 miles of walking. But duty calls...
 



Attached Files:







announcement-web.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - how cute!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney, adorable!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love love love disney!!!! 

I'm hoping we make it to disney once we know the gender because we hope to use an embroidered hat to announce the name once the baby comes :) 

Tie I'm getting antsy to see that baby love of yours ;)


----------



## JLM73

Disney that is awesome!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies! I also added some text and I think I like it a little better. So cheesy but I love it :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







announcement-web-text.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sooo cute disney!!


----------



## busytulip

Disney- not cheesy, it's awesome
Tie- waiting :coffee:
Pink and ccoast glad you ladies are here


----------



## busytulip

MB it is definitely a sign. FX'd AF stays away

Corn and muffin I love how you ladies root every one on. :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Sooo cute disney!!

Thanks muffin! How are ya doing girly?


----------



## pinkpassion

Love it Disney, that's amazing!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww I'm goood disney &#9825;&#9825; just organizing my house getting ready to order abeka hs materials for 3 of my lo.. 
other then that I'm on cd3 lmbo .. but no high hopes for this cycle.. we only got to bd late the day of O (technically the next day it was like almost 2am) but it's all good .. 

what's meant to happen will for sure happen &#9825;&#9825; ;) I'm still bf and I'm not sure what's going on , as my other lo were all p/o (pull out) babies lmbo, now I'm actually not preventing at all and I'm like wtheck?? So when and if ... we'll just see :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh where oh where is our little tie at.... I'm gonna get the bat... 

Tie!!!! I have no patience (speaking for a few of us ) lmbo... 
Tick tock tick tock... 
Don't make us come over there... ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing pretty good!! Just silently stalking as I feel a bit like an outsider, I am not pregnant. I am not ttc... I'm just here!!!!


I know how you feel. I've gone back on birth control today and antidepressants. All of this has just highlighted things that weren't right and I need to put TTC on the back burner for a while. It's pretty shit but that's life... well mine anyway. 
Hopefully you will be back TTC soon enough though. xx:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber .. I'm sorry your having to take that stuff I know it may not help but your in my prayers and here some hugs xxxxxxxxxx I wish I could make it all better for you. Take away any sadness or not good feelings you have .. I can't , all I can do is say WE r here for you if you ever need encouragement and or support. . Or even a good laugh ,Luv ya girly keep your head up and smile sweetie pie :) &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been so MIA. I have been so busy with my daughter and planning her 1st birthday and spending time with my DH that I just haven't had the time to pop in on here. I hope you all are doing well!

Anyways, I was going to pst this on the pregnancy test forums because I'm not sure if I'm seeing things! I decided to take a test today I think I am 10dpo? I have been feeling kind of sick/upset tummy the last two days so I thought "what the heck? I'll take a test" so here it is. In person, there's a shadow of something there so I wanted to post on here to make sure I'm not crazy haha. 

In one of my TTC FB groups, they all see it. So my fingers are crossed that this gets darker this time! :)
 



Attached Files:







p1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 16









p2.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 19









p3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## muffinbabes4

I see it ash want me to tweak?!! Also. .. take a frer , it shows up before these, so u don't have to play the waiting game with wondfo!! (Don't get me wrong u know I love windfo) but once u see something on them take a frer!!! Gl love I soooo hope this is it!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you muffin! Yes please tweak if you can! I try to but I'm crappy at it.

I am sooo nervous to take a FRER. A month or two back I had the same thing happen with these...the tests showed a clear line but never got darker. I dont wanna waste a FRER :( I am thinking I might try to test again tomorrow morning and see what it looks like then and then go from there!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes your right ash, see what happens tomorrow, I cannot wait!! :happydance: fxxxx
Ps. I tried tweaking they almost look better before :) so that's good!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-03-18-31-42.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 11









Screenshot_2015-08-03-18-31-34.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Love it Disney, that's amazing!!!!

Thanks! <3


muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww I'm goood disney &#9825;&#9825; just organizing my house getting ready to order abeka hs materials for 3 of my lo..
> other then that I'm on cd3 lmbo .. but no high hopes for this cycle.. we only got to bd late the day of O (technically the next day it was like almost 2am) but it's all good ..
> 
> what's meant to happen will for sure happen &#9825;&#9825; ;) I'm still bf and I'm not sure what's going on , as my other lo were all p/o (pull out) babies lmbo, now I'm actually not preventing at all and I'm like wtheck?? So when and if ... we'll just see :)

Well whatever happens I wish you the best of luck! I've seen that happen so many times, where people get pregnant on accident, and then when they start trying it doesn't happen :wacko:. It's like a big middle finger from our own bodies! :dohh:


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good!! Just silently stalking as I feel a bit like an outsider, I am not pregnant. I am not ttc... I'm just here!!!!
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. I've gone back on birth control today and antidepressants. All of this has just highlighted things that weren't right and I need to put TTC on the back burner for a while. It's pretty shit but that's life... well mine anyway.
> Hopefully you will be back TTC soon enough though. xx:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I have been so MIA. I have been so busy with my daughter and planning her 1st birthday and spending time with my DH that I just haven't had the time to pop in on here. I hope you all are doing well!
> 
> Anyways, I was going to pst this on the pregnancy test forums because I'm not sure if I'm seeing things! I decided to take a test today I think I am 10dpo? I have been feeling kind of sick/upset tummy the last two days so I thought "what the heck? I'll take a test" so here it is. In person, there's a shadow of something there so I wanted to post on here to make sure I'm not crazy haha.
> 
> In one of my TTC FB groups, they all see it. So my fingers are crossed that this gets darker this time! :)

Aw first birthday planning is fun :). I think I can see a shadow of something. FX and GL! :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - I can still see something on both. thank you! We'll see tomorrow I guess

Disney - Thank you! :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - fingers crossed! I can see a shadow, especially on the one that muffin tweaked. Good luck for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Well, I just started spotting...


----------



## busytulip

MB :hugs:

ash FX'd!! Can't wait for tomorrow's test.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey girls sorry I am just checking in. Been a busy day

Pink- you are one of the group. Part of what makes us so great is we are in all different stages but still understand the frustrations of TTCing. :hugs:

Amber- im sorry. I hope you are able to find peace and be in a good place to start ttcing again. Your rainbow baby is out there somewhere, probably having play dates with Pink's baby.

Mrs MB- im sorry youre spotting. FX it goes away and AF never fully shows.

Disney- love the announcements

Ash- looks promising and love the pics of your daughter

Pato- so excited for you to test

CornMuffin- hope you girls are holding up. Such great supporters and constantly helping us all through this journey

Tie- amxiously waiting to hear how things went


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. B - thank you! I'm sorry you started spotting :( hopefully it stops!

Busytulip - thank you :) 

FLArmy - aw thank you! I probably spam everyone on FB with pictures of her, but I can't help it :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy &#9825;&#9825; what would we do without u??!

Sorry mrs.mb. . Praying it's just implantation spotting .. if not , keep your head up try to be positive that lo will come &#9825;

Ashley that's the best fb spam ever!! She is a little doll!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I'm sorry your not able to TTC at the moment. Going through a loss brings up so many hard emotions, and when it's repeat losses it's devastating. I hope you can take some time to heal and get some answers. You will be in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs. MB I'm so sorry : ( 

Disney I love the announcements so cute, and that's the first time I've seen that with Mickey ears : )

Muffin u fertile thang! I'm sure #5 is just around the corner : ) 

Cd12 here so trying to get creative about bd without telling DH that it's fertile time since he doesn't like pressure...oh lord it's so much work!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn plan a Romantic getaway (in your house) get a sitter , do something! ! Lol
Your lucky I don't know where u live I'd be like ' uh oh! It's corns fertile time... I better make sure she is bd.. ill be all lookin through your window tappin on it and pointing ...'get in there and ATTACK that man!!' Lmbo ahahahahaha! !!!!
:tease:
911 911 muffin is outside !!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry MB :hugs: 

Ashley I think I see something... Fx! 

Corn of he's anything like my man just play a few rounds of strip poker. If that fails just get him while he's in the shower ;) :haha:


----------



## busytulip

muffin :rofl: Oh lord!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey ladies! I am so so so sorry that I am posting so late. It's almost 9pm here so I am sure it's way later for a lot of you. I had such a busy day after my appointment that I never had a chance to get on here. Please don't chase me with a bat!!!! Lol. Ok so ultrasound went great. The baby was wiggling all over, kicking and squirming. He/she measured bigger than my due date that the last ultrasound gave me, so they moved the due date back to Feb 14 instead of the 17th. The ultrasound tech also made a guess on gender based on the nub!!!!!! She showed us the nub and it was definitely pointed down! She looked from a bunch of angles and she said she is pretty sure it's a GIRL!!!! Of course, it's not 100% accurate, but my dr said the tech is pretty good at telling gender from the nub. Pretty excited! Oh and heart rate was 168. I am feeling pretty relieved. I think I might be able to start relaxing and enjoying this pregnancy now. Here is one of the pics we got. [/ATTACH]


----------



## busytulip

Tie I hope you're ok and that things went well today :hugs: Lifting you up in prayer


----------



## busytulip

Oooh we posted at the same time. Glad things went so well. Beautiful scan pic and great news!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Here is one of the 3d ones we got!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thank you Busy! Sorry to make you guys worry!!! Thanks for being concerned!


----------



## ashleyg

Haha thank you muffin! I'm a little obsessed with her ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful one- thanks girly! I'm hoping it's something but trying not to get excited lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie!! What a perfect baby!! I'm so happy for you!!! 
Also we forgive you and will not be using the bat.. lmbo!! 
I feel obsessed I've been refreshing my page all dang day, yes I'm a stalker. . ;)

Busy.. lol ;) ahahah!! The rolling smiley had me laughing again!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ha ha ha muffin!!! I understand about the stalking! I am the same way when I am waiting to hear about people testing or their ultrasounds! I love sharing in all of your joys! Thanks, I think this is the best picture we have gotten out of all three kids! Can't wait to meet that little sweetie!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie - Amazing! So amazing!!!! Your LO looks so so good! So perfect! Congratulations!!!

Muffin - OMG, I am in a bit of a pissy mood but I could not stop laughing! You're awesome...

Ashley - FX girlie

AFM: For sure CD1! The witch is having a party at my expense. She snuck up but she's having fun now. Maybe it's for the best... Maybe we'll get a house and then focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn plan a Romantic getaway (in your house) get a sitter , do something! ! Lol
> Your lucky I don't know where u live I'd be like ' uh oh! It's corns fertile time... I better make sure she is bd.. ill be all lookin through your window tappin on it and pointing ...'get in there and ATTACK that man!!' Lmbo ahahahahaha! !!!!
> :tease:
> 911 911 muffin is outside !!!

:rofl:


TheTiebreaker said:


> Hey ladies! I am so so so sorry that I am posting so late. It's almost 9pm here so I am sure it's way later for a lot of you. I had such a busy day after my appointment that I never had a chance to get on here. Please don't chase me with a bat!!!! Lol. Ok so ultrasound went great. The baby was wiggling all over, kicking and squirming. He/she measured bigger than my due date that the last ultrasound gave me, so they moved the due date back to Feb 14 instead of the 17th. The ultrasound tech also made a guess on gender based on the nub!!!!!! She showed us the nub and it was definitely pointed down! She looked from a bunch of angles and she said she is pretty sure it's a GIRL!!!! Of course, it's not 100% accurate, but my dr said the tech is pretty good at telling gender from the nub. Pretty excited! Oh and heart rate was 168. I am feeling pretty relieved. I think I might be able to start relaxing and enjoying this pregnancy now. Here is one of the pics we got. [/ATTACH]

What an awesome ultrasound pic! Look at those long legs! Glad everything is looking great. AND WE GOT A NUB PREDICTION! All our dreams are coming true :laugh2:. So excited for you :)


MrsMB - booo sorry the :witch: got you :(.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Mrs. MB! &#128522; I thought *she* was perfect, too!!! 
Thanks Disney! Yeah I was so excited that she actually gave us a guess, I didn't even ask!!! My son just kept saying, "Is that him? Is that him?" So she asked if we wanted to know what her guess was! So awesome. Except now I don't know how much I should rely on that guess!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh tie that photo is amazing!!! Such a cute little one already. I'm surprised the tech gave you a guess, I bet she's right! But I also wouldn't go buying anything just yet lol


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies, omg I'm so excited...

Tie....awesomesauce, that scan was absolutely beautiful, such long legs and a prediction too....so very excited for you....

Ashley....looking real good to me, hope it's a true :bfp: so I could rejoice with you :happydance:

Mrs MB... so sorry that :witch: showed up...but hopefully the next cycle you try will be yours....hope you have GL house hunting

Pink....honey you belong here, we're like a big TTC, WTT family, no one is left on the sidelines. We support you no matter where you are:hugs:

Daisy....same as for Pink, loss is not easy so you do what's right for you....:hugs:

Everyone else, Testers, Ovulaters, new cycle ers, :dust: to all....


----------



## Pato

AFM....CD 22, 7 DPO today. It's weird I was not well all weekend, just felt blah, nauseated and crampy....slept most of the day yesterday...had some bad cramps Sunday night with lower backache and last night as well. Continual shooting pains in my bbs and nausea. Not really feeling like eating much and all my usual snacks are such a turn off for me....I've got chocolate in my fridge and I actually hate seeing it and have no desire to put any of it in my mouth :saywhat: that Blah taste is still lingering as well. So I woke up this morning and made my bed, lay back down for a few minutes after to pray and then I couldn't get up, I tried standing but my head was so light I almost fainted. So I lay there for another 5 mins and tried again and same thing....I freaked out. I had to get DH to help me to the bathroom. I figured I was hungry, so I tried eating some dry crackers and cheese but that quickly became an aversion too. Drank some hot chocolate and took a shower. came out the shower and brushed my teeth, started to gag so rinsed my mouth out, and had to rush to toilet to throwup....WTH!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Pato

Thing is I feel nauseated when I'm hungry and when I eat I feel :sick:
Just had to eat while I'm here typing and now I'm feeling :sick: again...IDK what's going on....It's way too early to test....trust me I did POAS on a FRER half an hr ago..... I knew it would be :bfn: bc I probably haven't even implanted yet....if i caught the egg at all....but I'm feeling so strongly I just had to try:haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie- such a great scan. congrats

pato- sounds SOO promising!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie...love love love that pic! She's just got her legs up in the air all chill :winkwink: so precious! So glad all is well....I was starting to worry as well phew!

Muffin...u r completely nuts! But I love it haha! Actually the kids r gone for summer and we are by our selves so we have no excuse! My husband has no clue about trying...so I'll just have to pretend that I want him lol

Hopeful...the shower ain't happening...it's small and when I joked about it with my DH he says he prefers the bed because it's "more comfy" :dohh:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Corn! Sorry to make you worry!!!! 
Lol. Go get him girl! FX for you!


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so I've took an opk suppose to be ovulating today and nothing is showing up xx help


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5 hours and counting until scan time!!! Ahh that's a long time to keep busy.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - ahhh, sounds just like my DH. Shower is so not his thing. "Trying" or "pressure" are also so not his thing... He's in the mood when he's in the mood :)

Pato - your symptoms sound sooo promising! FX you get your BFP in a few days.

Ashley - let's see that stick you peed on!!! Now!!!


----------



## busytulip

Pato~ those symptoms have me super excited for you! FX'd!!!

Ashley~ where's that test??

hopeful~ can't wait!!

corn~ you better get busy ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley .... we are waiting hehehe 

Hopeful I can't wait to see !! Just go in early and push them out of your way lmbo 

Corn.. yes no excuse, just do some pretending lmbo 

Pato, holy cow that does sound promising, poor thing, but yes 7 dpo welll...u know girl hehehe. ..I love it


----------



## Cornfieldland

Onetube...are you ovulating according to FF? Is that what u mean? Maybe it's coming I a day or two. I find ff is a guess-timate. Hope it happens soon for you. I can't buy OPKs this cycle...the $store is out so I'm going by my body and EWCM.

Hopeful eeek! The five longest hours ever! 

Tie...curious if u did the baking soda test and it was the same as the nub prediction?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I can't wait Hopeful!!!! So excited for you!!! 

Yes Corn, I did the baking soda test. It fizzled a little like a coke, but not a ton, and didn't foam at all. Maybe I will try it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well if I'm not mistaken if it doesn't fizz a ton that means a girl? If so then they both point towards a girl : )


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies sorry to keep you all in suspense! I haven't tested today because I just totally forgot to pee in the cup this morning :dohh: I am still nervous about it so maybe it's a good thing I forgot? I might just wait until AF shows up to know for sure or not. I don't have a good feeling that I'm going to get that for sure positive :/ anyways I'll try to keep you all updated but not much happening at the moment!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Quick lil update before I head to work, ultrasound went well this morning, baby is measuring right on track and was nice and active! Hb 171 

Hope everyone has a great day :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Disney! Such a sweetie! You got a great pic of the profile! Did they make any predictions or show you the nub? 
Corn- I wasn't sure if it was boy or girl if it fizzled a little. Maybe one of the other girls know?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - awww, so amazing! So good to see your little baby Disney! Thank you for sharing. 

Tie - can't wait for your scan!

Ash - when is your AF due?


----------



## JLM73

Ahh how CUTE!
Glad you got to see the LO wiggle..I love that part


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB - due around the 8/9


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's right corn.. if it just does a little or none...girl. .. if it fizzles alot boy


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay disney what a sweet picture congratulations love!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash! Just seen your post.. don't know how I missed it ugh! 
Anyways cool post if u test!


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks for answering corn, yeah just prediction I took a test every day since Friday and nothing. I'm all out now and I'm giving up with them. I'm just hoping I ovukste tomorrow as we are bding tonight and tomorrow. So fingers crossed. Ive got ewcm Atm but not much. xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

There's a baby in there! We got to hear the heartbeat. It's measuring 3 days behind but they're keeping my due date at 3-7-16. 
What a huge relief!!! Yay baby!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks so much ladies! No nub peeks today unfortunately. 

Hopeful- congrats! Cute scan!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - congrats! Hoping your mind can ease a little now. What a cute bean!


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Mrs. MB - due around the 8/9

We're cycle buddies...I'm due the 8th....


----------



## Pato

Disney...so beautiful, thanks for sharing......
Hopeful.....yayyyy.hearing the heartbeat is always reassuring . ...so happy for you, now perhaps your mind can be a peace


----------



## FLArmyWife

onetubeleft said:


> Ok so I've took an opk suppose to be ovulating today and nothing is showing up xx help

never did OPKs but hope you have a positive one soon




Disneymom1129 said:


> Quick lil update before I head to work, ultrasound went well this morning, baby is measuring right on track and was nice and active! Hb 171
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day :flower:

great scan. super jealous. 



.hopeful.one. said:


> There's a baby in there! We got to hear the heartbeat. It's measuring 3 days behind but they're keeping my due date at 3-7-16.
> What a huge relief!!! Yay baby!!!!

:hugs: hope this puts your mind at ease


AFM: went to see my PCP to get her to sign some paperwork.. while there they weighed me and I'm down to my prepregnancy birth weight... I haven't been sick in weeks so I'm wondering if that means that was all bloat and now the bloat is gone any weight will be baby after this? :shrug:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful aww that's awesome!! The heartbeat is the sweetest sound in the whole world &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
I love seeing all these ultrasound pics, you ladies are blessed &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I wouldn't worry....u don't really gain baby weight until closer to 5 months, and there is a lot of bloat with pregnancy. I'm sure everything is just fine : )


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney, Hopeful, Tie what a great day of scans! Happy you all had good news and cute pics!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hopeful-yay!!!! Isn't is such a relief to see them in there! Super happy for you! 

I wouldn't worry Flarmy! I haven't been that sick at all. I only threw up about 3 times this whole pregnancy and that was weeks ago, and I lost two pounds! The nurse said it's no big deal.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy no worries !! I gained very little even with my 4th, some people just don't gain much and others do, your little anyways ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Im not too worried as i know i bloated a lot the first few weeks. Was just caught off guard since i now have to wear maternity pants


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I have a serious bump already, even with no weight gain. I look like I did at 15 weeks with my second. Lol. It popped really quick this time. I will try to get a bump pic and post it on here.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yeah I'm still down 5 lbs and have a tummy. So I'm not sure if it's bloat or just the fact that it's my second pregnancy and I'm already showing. I'm sure it's just bloat though!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Come on preggo ladies! Let's see some pics!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Today we are doing lots of stuff so I won't be able to check in until tonight. Hoping everyone has a great hump day!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies how is everyone....I love all the little :baby: that you ladies put up, they are so freaking cute :hugs:

AFM: I have a lot of catching up to do lol...Ive bn a little bz with the baby boys and their bball games and of course :sex: lol...I think I officially Oed last night had O pains around 8pm...my opk was positive yesterday morning and this morning....so I will say tomorrow I will be in the TWW....Im not sure if I should count yesterday as O day b/c of the o pains or today since I still got a positive and a few slight o pains, either way we yesterday :sex: morning and again this morning....im feeling very positive this cycle and we shall soon see in the next 2 weeks 
:winkwink:

So do you ladies think I should count yesterday as O day since I got a positive that morning and O pains last night? Help :shrug:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

When I counted mine, I counted the day after my first positive opk as 1dpo. Then I tested at 10dpo. So 1dpo I still got a positive opk. I got a very very light positive pregnancy test on 10dpo. If you really feel like you ovulated yesterday, then I would go with that as O day. If you're not sure, you could go with today as O day just to be safe. FX for you!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok ladies, here is my 12 week bump. I took it this morning, cause I seem to have less bloating in the morning. As the day goes on, the belly gets bigger and bigger. Lol.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie! Awesome bump! So cute :) thank you for sharing


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok ladies, here is my 12 week bump. I took it this morning, cause I seem to have less bloating in the morning. As the day goes on, the belly gets bigger and bigger. Lol.
> View attachment 887513

Awwwwww so cute


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So stinking cute tie!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys!!! &#128522;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie I love that bump it's sooo adorable! !!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie ur adorable : )


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, I have a question. At my appointment the my ob told me to start taking prenatal vitamins which I am doing. I have been nauseated every morning lately... I mean wanting to puke but not quite there... I read that iron in prenatals can cause nausea. Has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes ms mb...i will always get sick if I don't take me with food. It's to hard on a empty tummy...make sure u take it with a meal and u should be fine!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb when I take regular prenatals I was always sick from them if I didn't have a full stomach, now I take pressed whole food prenatals all organic, and no fillers, corn, preservatives, ect.... they don't make me sick .. but my dr. Told me something I never heard, she said , until u stop lacking in the vitamins you are taking you will feel sick, I was like what?! And did some research, it doesn't make much sense unless u dig into it, and to me after I dug, it makes sense, I stopped feeling sick after completely changing my diet and adding tons of fruits and veggies plus the whole food prenatals, and it took about 6 months, but I can take them on a empty stomach now :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars- I would consider the day after positive OPK to be the day of O, although I've measured a day ahead on both my scans which means I probably O'd the day of my positive OPK. It just depends I guess.

Tie- such a cute bump! 

MrsMB- I've heard taking prenatals before bed can help curb the nausea. I'm not sure what difference it would make taking them before bed instead of morning! Or maybe you can take them with food. There may be prenatals out there that don't have iron too.

Here is my (almost) 12 week bumpie. Don't mind the background, I'm at work :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin....u are so good! I want to be u when I grow up ; ) I think I like my chocolate cake and drinks to much to be that healthy...lov ya!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - what a cute pic! The bump looks adorable!

Thank you for the input... I do take them before bed right now because otherwise I forget. I replaced bc with prenatals, lol... It makes sense that the body is adjusting to the right amount of vitamin! I do eat loads of fruits and veggies, always have been a huge fan of those... 

When I was younger I had a stomach condition that pretty much made me nauseated all day every day aside from half hour after I ate... I was eventually able to outgrow it thankfully and stopped eating certain things all together... This brings back memories. Time to remember how to live with nausea :)


----------



## JLM73

Mrs. MB
I have been taking prenatals daily since 2006.
Try the SpringValley ones from Walmart- only 1 tab a day, and bottle has enough for 8months for like 7 bucks.
Also, you can take tehm at night rather than in the morning.
Some ppl find that easier. I have taken them daily with nothing but water or coffee and been ok - so I would think if you have a small snack with them at bedtime, you should be good.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Disney!
Yours is such a cute bump!!!! Looks like how I carried my son!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. MB I take my prenatals with lunch. I have a hard time swallowing pills so I take bellybar brand. They kind of remind me of the old flintstones vitamins.


----------



## Mrs. MB

JLM - thank you! I might look into something else after I finish my bottle. I'm taking NatureMade because I've always liked their vitamins and they had everything on my ob's list... 

Hopeful - I tried gummies before (not prenatal). I do really well with them to start and then half a bottle into it I start having trouble with the taste... Don't know what it is... That would've been my preferred way. I'm stuck swallowing horse pills but I don't have trouble... I was always sick as a kid so I developed all kinds of talents as far as pill swallowing and not caring for being stuck with needles...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney u look great


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disney so cute :winkwink:

Thanks ladies for the feedback...I think ima make tomorrow cd1 b/c im still having ewcm today and 2 of my apps says that today is O day...regardless im waiting to test unless I have symptoms I never experience in the tww...My hubby is very positive about this time around so im following his lead....we shall see ladies!


----------



## muffinbabes4

What a cutie bump disney! ! Awww &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Corn!! Ahahaha!! I'm still laughing ;) U ... I really don't know what I'd do w/o yall crazies every day &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## JLM73

Mrs MB my other fav trick for nasty medicine taste- Breathe only through your mouth while swallowing it and continue breathing to your mouth while you swallow a chaser with a strong flavor like a bit of coffee, or a sweet drink. Mint or cinnamon candies/gum also works. And in a pinch place a small dab of toothpaste on your tongue and swallow. Basically we have to smell to taste most things, so even if you chase it with any old drink on hand before you breathe through your nose again, it blocks 95% of the bad taste.
I have been doing this since a kid - could not stand the taste of cough syrups/amoxicillin bleh.
You can also do this and right after you swallow the med, take a bite of lemon, orange etc.
Hope it helps!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I have a 20% off coupon for earlypregnancytest.com if anyone wants the code ... I love them personally they compare to frer.. anyways here's the code... loyalty101


----------



## muffinbabes4

Afm.... :) I'm 5dpo....la de da.. and will be testing the 11th (11 dpo)
Had some crampy crud goin on today :(


Ash...did u ever retest??

Who are our upcoming testers?


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm.... :) I'm 5dpo....la de da.. and will be testing the 11th (11 dpo)
> Had some crampy crud goin on today :(
> 
> 
> Ash...did u ever retest??
> 
> Who are our upcoming testers?

Hey I will be in the tww on tomorrow


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay 5stars! ! Gl girly!! Fxxxx


----------



## Pato

Hi guys.... I know I've barely checked in today but I feel pretty crappy. Was doing some laundry and cleaning today and had to get a nap.....:saywhat: now I wOkeechobee up to prepare dinner, I got up with a cold.....I mean stuffy, runny nose, itchy to sore throat, itchy ear cold....I'm here sneezing and blowing my poor nose off. Now u need to understand that I haven't had a cold in years. The last time I felt as though I was catching one was last month with my :bfp: took care of that quickly and it only bothered me a day or two. Now this one seems like a real cold because I'm feeling warm and head achy as well. Feeling miserable:cry: and moody. Almost bit DH. head off for using the last of the hot chocolate this morning bc.. I don't wanna drink tea because of the caffeine. Poor guy looked scared because it was out of the blue. 
Last night and early this morning I had some :af: like cramps....I never get cramps with :af: not since my teen years. Anyway 8dpo. today and really itching to test but it's so dang early :dohh:

Edit: oh add to all this the weird a** dream I had last night, it was so vivid and CREEPY. So I dreamed I had a baby girl, but she looked like a bald headed doll, but she was so cute...she was dark skinned and I couldn't understand why she was because her dad was my boss :wtf:shock: and he's white.... and old enough to be my dad.....so I told him to take her back and get me a lighter colored one:shock: :saywhat: but she was so cute and looked almost plastic.....IDK I must of been hungry when I went to sleep:haha:


----------



## Pato

Tie and Disney I love the cute bump pics.....you guys look so cute pregnant :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato lol don't kill dh you need him alive and fully functional lmbo! I'm sorry your feelin alllll crazy, I would test if I were u , but I'm obsessed and insane, so ... i recommend atleast being 9-10 dpo ... but if u give in.. makesure you post a pic!!! ;) gl xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

JLM - that makes me think of vodka, chase it with something strong. LOL, sorry, my Russian roots come out every once in a while. I'll see how I do for a few more weeks. 

Pato - sorry you're feeling crabby girlie. You do need DH though... But some days I want to snap mine's neck... Like this morning... He stayed up late last night and was a major pain this morning. Since AF is visiting I can technically go for it as long as I figure out how to resurrect him around my next O :) Hopefully all those symptoms are a good sign though! I think I'd be buying bulk tests and POAS every day.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Pato ur feeling so crappy. I had a really intense cycle after my last cm. I hope ur symptoms mean ur BFP is on the way. Poor DH...hormones are so nuts!


----------



## busytulip

Lovely scans, so glad that OB appointments went well.

Tie and Disney lovely bumps, so cute!!

Pato it all sounds so promising...come on BFP!!!

Good luck 5 stars!

AFM the witch is finally on the out and now just waiting to O. So much waiting while TTC...


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies. Loving the baby bump pics! Xx

I'm officially in the tww. So all I can do is wait. Feeling positive this month! Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Il post a bump pic later... I'm certainly beginning to bloom lol lovely bumps girls :)
Good luck to all testers xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling wonderful....AFM, im offically in my TWW....I think we :sex: at the right times and honestly I felt like I was ovualting from both sides lol...I would feel the O pain from my right and then from my left lol, I know :wacko: right....well from what the HSG showed my left tube is blocked so not sure why I was having O pains from that side but anywho the right side is good and fx the :spermy: caught the eggy from the "right" side lol....now the waiting game :coffee:....It's ok im feeling really good and I will wait these 10-12 days out with a smile just to see my :bfp:

well good luck to all my upcoming testers and :dust: to us all....

H&H 9 months to all the mommies baking their little beans

:hugs: to my lovely ladies WTT

Pato any new symptoms

Ashley give us an update


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Got my FX for you 5stars!!!! Really hoping this is your month!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars- sounds promising! Hope Mr. :spermy: caught the egg! 

To those waiting to O and waiting to test: :dust: :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes fx 5stars I hope soooo! The good ole tww ;) it'll fly by I'm on day 6 myself 

Tasha are u gonna get a 3d 4d scan for gender? 

Hey all u preggie mommas, take the baking soda gender test if yall can, I'm curious to see if it really predicted correct on everyone i know and me, or if it was just good odds?? Post results :) &#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey Muffin, do you have to take it with first morning pee or does it matter. I have meant to take it yesterday and today and completely forgot! Prego brain!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato and 5 stars - GL girlies! Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sending baby dust and lots of luck to those of you in the tww! We need some more BFPs on this thread :) 

Any news Ashley!? 

Afm I'm still battling ms just taking things day by day. I'm on meds for it now so that definitely helps. Nauseas still been there but I've been vomiting a lot less thank goodness. 20 days and counting till I see my Skittlebug again <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok so went ahead and took the baking soda test now, just for fun. It didn't do anything, no fizzle at all. So if it doesn't matter when you take it, then it's saying girl!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry you have been feeling so sick Hopeful! Maybe it will get better soon. Mine started to ease up about week 10.


----------



## JLM73

.hopeful.one. said:


> Sending baby dust and lots of luck to those of you in the tww! We need some more BFPs on this thread :)

I'm no help on that note lol. I'm stillll in bfp limbo as I have yet to get these faint lines within test time limit, always a while after. Temp is still up, I'm 19dpo, 6 days late for af (always have 13 day LP), CP still high soft closed and tilted toward back...and still ferning everyday
pics below(walmart and $, neg is the $ store- fmu)
:coffee: (elevator music here)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey tie, yes anytime of the day, and that would be girl! So we'll see!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi everyone. 

So I need more eyes and opinions. I haven't tested since I posted on here. I was 10dpo I think and so nw I am around 13dpo. I took another Wondfo this morning and once again got this...WHAT THE HECK? I don't understand what's going on! 3 days should have been enough time for the line to get a little darker at least. It appeared within the 3-5 minute mark and is pink and thick in person. 

I am confused :( Sorry for all the pictures but I tried to get the line visable as much as I could.
 



Attached Files:







a4.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 13









a5.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 14









a1.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 24









a2.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 19









a3.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey jlm it's not over till its over fx for u!! As for those test , I personally always have faint lines after the time limit :( but gl I hope it's actually a faint bfp for u girly!


----------



## busytulip

JLM 6 days late? are your cycles irregular or is this a first?

hopeful I'm glad the meds are keeping the vomiting away

muffin and 5 stars hope the TWW flies for you

ashley any news? :coffee:

tasha can't wait to see your little bump

tie any feelings either way on gender? I'm wondering if it matters if you do the baking soda test at a certain point in pregnancy-like just in the 1st tri? Definitely sounds like you got a girl response though. I think for boys when it is done it looks like a beer it's so frothy


----------



## muffinbabes4

I def. See it ash but my friend did the same thing on those wondfo, it literally took a week to darken, this was just a few weeks ago , I'm telling u I hate them they take forever! I'll tweak for u anyways even though it's obviously there, I'd take a frer now love


----------



## busytulip

Sorry ash I was typing when you responded. I definitely see that second line though. Hopefully this is your faint BFP!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - the line is there. You can see it with a naked eye...

JLM - oy, six days late and no results does suck. What Busy asked, how regular are you? And it's not over until AF comes. The wait does suck though.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here ash
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-06-13-04-33.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 11









Screenshot_2015-08-06-13-06-59.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_2015-08-06-13-07-21.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I tested this morning because last night my boobs were so sore after I took off my bra for the night. Good to know these take awhile to darken but I'm nervous it's a chemical:( I am dealing with a cranky baby today so tomorrow morning I'll try to use a FRER. 

I just don't know what to think. I hate getting my hopes up just to be let down


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy thank u I wish it would fly faster lol!! 
And thats right for my boys it was super fizzles :) 
And I always did mine around 12 weeks not really sure if it matters or not?? Good question?? :/


----------



## ashleyg

Eek muffin thank you! I can def see it on those!


----------



## pinkpassion

I see it ash, I'd take a frer!!!

Nice bumps ladies , and beautiful scan pics!!

Afm: I'm 10dpo today and had to go get *hopefully * my last hcg beta drawn today. It's such a pain to have to keep going and getting blood drawn!!! One week ago it was 16, the week before that, 73. So I'm hopeful that it is now zero. I'm supposed to call tomorrow for my results. If it is zero I'm going to request my tests be moved forward .. September 1st is just too long for me to wait!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

muffinbabes4 said:


> Busy thank u I wish it would fly faster lol!!
> And thats right for my boys it was super fizzles :)
> And I always did mine around 12 weeks not really sure if it matters or not?? Good question?? :/

It does have to be after 12 weeks to be accurate !!! Time of day doesn't really matter unless your pee is super diluted !


----------



## busytulip

Good to know pink-thanks! I hope you're test gets to be moved forward.

Ash I'd take a frer tomorrow am. I'm so hopeful for you!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash .. can I pull the "I'm sad" card and say it would make me happy if you tested with with a frer and put it on here to cheer me up?! :haha: :devil:


----------



## JLM73

BusyTulip- I've never been more than 24 hrs late ever in my life unles preg.
I have always had a 13 day LP, so this is the first time. :shrug:
with my other kids I got bfps by 9 dpo. extremely faint, but def strong by 14dpo.
This time I have been using same type tests, diff stores and lot#s, but I have gotten these faint colored "evaps" since 13 dpo, nothing on frer cpl days ago


----------



## ashleyg

That is my plan! I would love for this to be the start of my positive but ugh :'( I'm nervous to get excited.


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ash .. can I pull the "I'm sad" card and say it would make me happy if you tested with with a frer and put it on here to cheer me up?! :haha: :devil:

LOL pink. 
Unless it's a negative then both of us would be sad :nope:


----------



## busytulip

JLM your temp still looks great. I hope you've just had a late implanter and this is your month!

ash :hugs: we get that anxiety hun. Here for you no matter what!


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> That is my plan! I would love for this to be the start of my positive but ugh :'( I'm nervous to get excited.

Well hell Ash lemme get excited for you then :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## pinkpassion

That's true... I'll be really sad if it's a bfn... I'm hoping its a definite bfp!!!!


----------



## Pato

Hi Lovelies....hope everyone is doing great today. It's hot here and I'm not at work today and feeling pretty miserable actually. Woke up this morning with no symptoms....it's 9 DPO today so took a FRER just for the heck of it and....nothing, stark white test.....I swear my body is driving me nuts..... it's still early and I didn't get my :bfp: last time untill11 DPO either, the 9 DPO one was stark white then too so I guess I do have to be patient and wait....sigh....I hate waiting....


----------



## Mrs. MB

I feel like playing the jeopardy waiting song...


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know mrs.mb! ! Pink u little devil!! I love it!! 
And I hope all this flies by for u &#9825;&#9825;

Ok just to give u some hope ash, I literally watched my friends wondfo sloooooowly dark in over a week no exaggeration. . We were like wth!? And frer did nothing but darken, so I love u girly, not trying to get your hopes up, but that's a real scenario that just happened for seriously ;)

I mean it was just like yours and by darken , I never even seen it darken.. it was soooo faint! A dollar store 1 test darkened quicker and darker!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oy ladies... Maybe that stork at my in-laws was for a house... Keep your fingers crossed for me. Putting in another offer today...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb! ! Praying with everything crossed for u!!


----------



## ashleyg

hahah love you girls! Thanks for the positivity and support! I think I have one FRER that I can use tomorrow morning. Ahhhh :brat:


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - was is as slow as mine? Like...you all saw my test 3 days ago. Todays is like barely even darker if it's even darker at all!

pink - girl I am hoping so too!

pato - LOL if you do that then I have to get exctied too!

Mrs. MB - good luck girly!!


----------



## Pato

OK honey..I'll try to tone it down some....you all know I live vicariously through you ladies right!!!!??:haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Hey Muffin, do you have to take it with first morning pee or does it matter. I have meant to take it yesterday and today and completely forgot! Prego brain!!!

I did it with FMU because I read it's more concentrated? IDK. If yours stayed flat that's a girl result! :baby:


.hopeful.one. said:


> Sending baby dust and lots of luck to those of you in the tww! We need some more BFPs on this thread :)
> 
> Any news Ashley!?
> 
> Afm I'm still battling ms just taking things day by day. I'm on meds for it now so that definitely helps. Nauseas still been there but I've been vomiting a lot less thank goodness. 20 days and counting till I see my Skittlebug again <3

Sorry you're still battling the ms :(. 10 weeks was the magic number for me where I started getting relief. Even at 12 weeks my tummy takes a turn for the worst if I don't eat something. 


pinkpassion said:


> I see it ash, I'd take a frer!!!
> 
> Nice bumps ladies , and beautiful scan pics!!
> 
> Afm: I'm 10dpo today and had to go get *hopefully * my last hcg beta drawn today. It's such a pain to have to keep going and getting blood drawn!!! One week ago it was 16, the week before that, 73. So I'm hopeful that it is now zero. I'm supposed to call tomorrow for my results. If it is zero I'm going to request my tests be moved forward .. September 1st is just too long for me to wait!!!

Hoping results come back <5 so you can start moving forward! :flower:


Pato said:


> Hi Lovelies....hope everyone is doing great today. It's hot here and I'm not at work today and feeling pretty miserable actually. Woke up this morning with no symptoms....it's 9 DPO today so took a FRER just for the heck of it and....nothing, stark white test.....I swear my body is driving me nuts..... it's still early and I didn't get my :bfp: last time untill11 DPO either, the 9 DPO one was stark white then too so I guess I do have to be patient and wait....sigh....I hate waiting....

FX for you Pato :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley - I see something verrrry faint in the edited pix. FX that the FRER shows something tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Took one more cause I can't help it :haha:

It's still so faint so idk if you guys can see it in these pics but in person its there..or maybe it's not there and I'm just going crazy :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







omg1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9









omg2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17









omg3.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it in the last one!!!! Can't wait for that frer!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies so you know today I'm only 1DPO but I went to the bathroom and a GLOB of cm came out into the toilet (sorry tmi) did anyone of you experience this at 1DPO and did it end in a BFP or BFN....really don't wanna symptom spot and definitely not trying to but that caught me off guard...let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney and Tie!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX Ash

FX JLM



pinkpassion said:


> Afm: I'm 10dpo today and had to go get *hopefully * my last hcg beta drawn today. It's such a pain to have to keep going and getting blood drawn!!! One week ago it was 16, the week before that, 73. So I'm hopeful that it is now zero. I'm supposed to call tomorrow for my results. If it is zero I'm going to request my tests be moved forward .. September 1st is just too long for me to wait!!!

Really hope they move your tests up sooner




Pato said:


> Hi Lovelies....hope everyone is doing great today. It's hot here and I'm not at work today and feeling pretty miserable actually. Woke up this morning with no symptoms....it's 9 DPO today so took a FRER just for the heck of it and....nothing, stark white test.....I swear my body is driving me nuts..... it's still early and I didn't get my :bfp: last time untill11 DPO either, the 9 DPO one was stark white then too so I guess I do have to be patient and wait....sigh....I hate waiting....

sounds so positive... :dust:



Mrs. MB said:


> Oy ladies... Maybe that stork at my in-laws was for a house... Keep your fingers crossed for me. Putting in another offer today...

FX and :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Fx you get the house mrs MB! 

Ashley I think I see something. Can't wait to see your frer tomorrow.

5stars I don't think things started quite that quickly for me but you never know!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I can see ash!!! And yes I pulled up your pic from a couple days ago hers did the same , EXACT

Pato Ahahahhaha! ! I'm with ya , yall post stuff and I'm like fumblin around dropping my phone getting all excited trying to respond lmbo!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley pee on that frer girl! I Will mail u 1 if I have to! Lmbo!!


----------



## ashleyg

Lol! Tomorrow morning!!


----------



## JLM73

5 star You should be fine. That just means you had a whole lot of cm made and it released when you went, which is no problem, quite natural actually.
Now if you were like 9 months I'd say Argh! Mucus plug lol:haha:
The only time you should worry is if it was oddly colored and had a bad smell to it.
Otherwise, cm is just the bodies natural bacteria barrier and cleansing liquid.
:hugs:


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Lol! Tomorrow morning!!

Is it morning there yet???:haha:


----------



## ashleyg

I compared my two tests :haha: I'm scared they're evap lines or a false positive or something :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## JLM73

Ash they prob just got lighter after drying...FRER lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL ash


----------



## JLM73

I'm out update here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-thread-32-testers-1-bfp-29.html#post35952817


----------



## ashleyg

JLM - I am taking one tmrw morning. Still soo nervous!

FLArmy - thank you!


----------



## JLM73

Well I'm calling myself out this month update here :sad2:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gust-2015-bfp-thread-32-testers-1-bfp-29.html


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry jlm


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww sorry jlm :( xxx &#9825;


----------



## JLM73

Thanks ladies
Just realized I double posted that lol:dohh:
Ash I can't wait for morning update, I think you will def see something!!


----------



## busytulip

JLM :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry JLM! Such a bummer.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Sorry JLM... I never knew how bad AF sucked until I started TTC...


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's Friday ladies. Hope everyone has a great day which leads into a great weekend.

:dust: to all


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning lady bugs....hope everyone is doing well!

JLM im sorry the ugly witch got you!

Pato are you testing today?

Ahley get ur booty up and POAS lol!

AFM....im sitting here like, has it bn 2 weeks yet :coffee: lol!

TGIF my lady loves :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Sorry JLM...that sucks...but you have suck a great attitude about it.....GL on 8/27:hugs:

Thanks 5Stars....no I'm resisting the urge to test today, it's 10dpo for me so if no AF I'll try to push until Sunday at 12DPO bc something should show up by then...


----------



## 5starsplus1

I understand Pato

Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....happy Friday greetings to everyone. I'm here sitting at my desk waiting for Ashley to post :haha:....

Well CD 25, 10 DPO....usually the day I start spotting but temp went up .1 this mornig and its still high so won't be expecting her spots today....woke up with slightly sore bbs....I think...or maybe it's in my head:shrug:. Also have an increase in saliva that has me swallowing a lot, or I'm gonna start spitting, which I hate doing....I also have that yuck taste back again so I'm struggling to ward off nausea....At least I got my appetite back although I still have some aversions, I'll see how it goes over the next few days....

Have a great weekend lovelies:hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> I understand Pato
> 
> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:

Breathe honey, relax....you did good...DTD back to back is not that big of a problem...I even read where you should do that a few days back to back to clear out the old ones and get a new strong batch ready to go....

If its any consolation I DTD EVERYDAY from CD 8 straight through to CD 13, missed 14 and DTD CD 15 on O day ....and 3 or 4 times since then. So don't worry, if that egg was available, those swimmers were there:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> I understand Pato
> 
> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:
> 
> Breathe honey, relax....you did good...DTD back to back is not that big of a problem...I even read where you should do that a few days back to back to clear out the old ones and get a new strong batch ready to go....
> 
> If its any consolation I DTD EVERYDAY from CD 8 straight through to CD 13, missed 14 and DTD CD 15 on O day ....and 3 or 4 times since then. So don't worry, if that egg was available, those swimmers were there:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Pato....Im just getting a little stressed b/c I know im probably super fertile right now b/c of the HSG and I really don't wanna ruin this chance....I got a + on my opk on Tuesday and I either ovulated on that night or Wednesday morning....I was just worried if I ovulated on Thursday if we missed our chance and that's what has me freaking :wacko: out a little


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone. I'm 2-3dpo and had a spot of blood today. Is that too early? Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars....u BD more than anyone I know ; ) I think ur more than covered....and if ur that worried just bd today...hopefully ur DH is still alive after this month : )


----------



## Cornfieldland

Onetube could you have ovulated earlier? Hopefully it's a good sign : )


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> 5stars....u BD more than anyone I know ; ) I think ur more than covered....and if ur that worried just bd today...hopefully ur DH is still alive after this month : )

:rofl::rofl::rofl: corn ur funny but you may be correct lol....wait Pato may have me beat hehehehe...and yes I've already told him we are getting it in tonight :sex::sex::sex: lol


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> 5stars....u BD more than anyone I know ; ) I think ur more than covered....and if ur that worried just bd today...hopefully ur DH is still alive after this month : )
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: corn ur funny but you may be correct lol....wait Pato may have me beat hehehehe...and yes I've already told him we are getting it in tonight :sex::sex::sex: lolClick to expand...

lmbo....but seriously, even if you did O yesterday you had plenty surving swimmers waiting......GL to you :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> 5stars....u BD more than anyone I know ; ) I think ur more than covered....and if ur that worried just bd today...hopefully ur DH is still alive after this month : )
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: corn ur funny but you may be correct lol....wait Pato may have me beat hehehehe...and yes I've already told him we are getting it in tonight :sex::sex::sex: lolClick to expand...
> 
> lmbo....but seriously, even if you did O yesterday you had plenty surving swimmers waiting......GL to you :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Pato DH says im over thinking it and to calm down :growlmad: lol yea maybe I am lol....but hey when a girl is fertile she starts getting anxious and a little cray cray :haha: lol!


----------



## Mrs. MB

5stars - you go girl! I think you've stashed enough swimmers to get every egg in the vicinity :) my doctor says that the whole every other day is old school way of thinking. Sperm takes three months to fully mature so you get ready product.

Ok!!!! First of all happy Friday! Secondly, someone needs to go POAS or do something!!! I need to be distracted from thinking about the dang house! Come on Ashley!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning ladies &#9825;&#9825;

5stars .. corn is right your like a dang rabbit, no worries!!! Lmbo!! But forseriously :) be thankful your not me, my husband runs, he said we do it too much, and that's why we have so many kids and cuts me off !! Ahahahhaha! ! I'm like what??? 
Anyway, I think you have a super chance ;)


Ashley...... we r coming over if u do not update us in 5 min. With the bat...
Ps. Don't be discouraged if it wasn't bfp, we r here for u, but praying it's bfp &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; luv u &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Onetube.. are u sure of O day? I'd say for it to be ib , you would atleast have to be 5dpo (possibly 4 at very earliest ) and that's only coming from dr. Muffin ;)

Corn how ya doin what day r you? &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Morning ladies &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> 5stars .. corn is right your like a dang rabbit, no worries!!! Lmbo!! But forseriously :) be thankful your not me, my husband runs, he said we do it too much, and that's why we have so many kids and cuts me off !! Ahahahhaha! ! I'm like what???
> Anyway, I think you have a super chance ;)
> 
> 
> Ashley...... we r coming over if u do not update us in 5 min. With the bat...
> Ps. Don't be discouraged if it wasn't bfp, we r here for u, but praying it's bfp &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; luv u &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

lmbo yea I can honestly say I get super horny around O time, regardless if we are TTC or not lol...and sometimes I think my dh tries to pretend that he's sleeping lol but :nope: im taking it so you better wake up and enjoy the ride :rofl::rofl::rofl: yes #pun intended :haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> 5stars - you go girl! I think you've stashed enough swimmers to get every egg in the vicinity :) my doctor says that the whole every other day is old school way of thinking. Sperm takes three months to fully mature so you get ready product.
> 
> Ok!!!! First of all happy Friday! Secondly, someone needs to go POAS or do something!!! I need to be distracted from thinking about the dang house! Come on Ashley!

lol yes I stash them away like squirrels hahahaha


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars!!! Ahahahahha!!!! What a great idea.. I LIKE it.. ;) 

Well I think he can tell when it's time, I start attacking him ;) he works late .... lmbo... like this cycle around O time we were able to 1 time ugh!! I wanna punch him!! It was on O day but .. (late in the day) oh well


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars!!! Ahahahahha!!!! What a great idea.. I LIKE it.. ;)
> 
> Well I think he can tell when it's time, I start attacking him ;) he works late .... lmbo... like this cycle around O time we were able to 1 time ugh!! I wanna punch him!! It was on O day but .. (late in the day) oh well

no no no don't punch him lol you need the swimmers lol...hey there's always that chance you got the egg with one try....fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin... I'm in the fertile zone... No opks this cycle and Just going by dates and cm. As soon as fertile window comes I'm all wearing something sexy and flirting...then I'm like whatever the rest of the month.
I'm all wanting to get pregnant...then after I'm like...oh no I could be pregnant...and scared..ugg! I'm so mental!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin... I'm in the fertile zone... No opks this cycle and Just going by dates and cm. As soon as fertile window comes I'm all wearing something sexy and flirting...then I'm like whatever the rest of the month.
> I'm all wanting to get pregnant...then after I'm like...oh no I could be pregnant...and scared..ugg! I'm so mental!

Yayyyy Corn we are gonna play the waiting game together lol and no you are not mental I feel like that every month lol!


----------



## ashleyg

FRER is negative :(


----------



## 5starsplus1

How many dpo are you Ashley....don't give up hope yet!


----------



## ashleyg

14dpo. I know I'm out :/


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Ashely I'm sorry... I know how heart breaking that is : (


----------



## 5starsplus1

Could there be a possibilty that you ovulated later than you think?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww ash :( 
Yes could you have possible Ovulated later?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yikes Ashley, I'm sorry :( Period isn't due yet though so I would agree with 5stars. What if you ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## ashleyg

I used OPKs and got my dark positive test. So I don't think I could ha e


----------



## onetubeleft

Haha. I'm not a hundred percent. Put I used opks from Saturday through to Tuesday so it would have had to be Wednesday or last Friday. I'm sure it wasn't that far back. However I could be ovulating now and its ovulation bleed. Was
Literally a pin prick. I'm just going to sit tight with my fingers crossed xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> I used OPKs and got my dark positive test. So I don't think I could ha e

Usually when you get ur 1st + you can ovulate 12-36 hrs later, so you still could have ovulated a day or two later, so don't throw in the towel just yet missy!


----------



## ashleyg

Haha thanks for the positivity but my period is due in like 1 or 2 days. If the Wondfos showed something the FRER should have too :(


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB thinking of you regarding the house

Ash it's not over til the witch arrives-holding out hope for a late O and implant

Corn, you are not mental-that is also me. :haha:

onetube FX'd hun

muffin you're the best, I just love your positive vibes and humor


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hugs: Ash


----------



## muffinbabes4

:shrug: wondfo??! What the heck!!?
Aww ashley this sucks !!! I'm so sorry 
:hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I would quit taking those darn wondfos! I feel like they have done you wrong one to many times.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks girls. I'm just going to go throw myself a pity party now:cry:


----------



## ashleyg

I know. I am going to quit using them next cycle and just wait to test with a FRER a few days before AF. I thought they were supposed to be reliable


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin... I'm in the fertile zone... No opks this cycle and Just going by dates and cm. As soon as fertile window comes I'm all wearing something sexy and flirting...then I'm like whatever the rest of the month.
> I'm all wanting to get pregnant...then after I'm like...oh no I could be pregnant...and scared..ugg! I'm so mental!

Lmbo.....this is so me :haha:...DH says I use him.......uuuhhhh yeah of course I do. :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> Thanks girls. I'm just going to go throw myself a pity party now:cry:

You pity party away! I would be the same way. Sorry tootse :hugs:


----------



## Pato

:hugs:Oh no Ashley.....awe maaan..!!! But u know what ? The witch hasn't come yet so give it a day or so and we'll see:hugs::hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Exactly ash witch hasn't come yet , and we r here to here u in whatever mood u decide to be in, we all dread this time in the cycle, it just straight up sucks ... you know we understand girl&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I still have that 20% off coupon for earlypregnancytest.com ashley or anyone that wants it , test are awesome.. code is: loyalty101


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> I understand Pato
> 
> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:

You should be fine! The every other day is mainly for men who have sperm count issues. We did the SMEP and that requires every day for 3 days I believe (and it worked!). GL!


onetubeleft said:


> Hey everyone. I'm 2-3dpo and had a spot of blood today. Is that too early? Xx

Hope it's ib! :thumbup:


Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin... I'm in the fertile zone... No opks this cycle and Just going by dates and cm. As soon as fertile window comes I'm all wearing something sexy and flirting...then I'm like whatever the rest of the month.
> I'm all wanting to get pregnant...then after I'm like...oh no I could be pregnant...and scared..ugg! I'm so mental!

I hear ya on that. We've had :sex: once since conceiving.. just not in the mood at ALL... poor guy. 


ashleyg said:


> FRER is negative :(

So sorry hun :cry: :hugs:


.hopeful.one. said:


> I would quit taking those darn wondfos! I feel like they have done you wrong one to many times.

Yes, I agree. Seems like they've been giving you false hope the past few cycles. :dohh:


TGIF ladies! :happydance:


----------



## ksierra44

Ash i have a friend who doesn't get a positive until shes almost 10 days late! You arent out quite yet! 

AFM i still have no clue when I ovulated. I had ewcm for a week last week and one day had sharp pains on my right lower abdomen a few times but accordng to FF i ovulated Tuesday, Wed, or Thursday of this week. We haven't DTD since Sunday!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin. I would use it but I think these cheapies have given me too many false positives :(


----------



## ashleyg

Ksierra - I doubt that's the case for me though :( as much as I'd like it to be lol 

Disney - yes that's the plan. I'm going to just wait until I'm close to AF then test with a FRER. I'm so frustrated with the Wondfos. They look like a legit positive too..pink and thick :/


----------



## Pato

So if you hold a FRER for longer than 5 seconds in the urine, will that overwhelm the test and give a false negative? I'm asking because it says 5 seconds only and they have it underlined like it's to be strictly followed. I asked this on their website but haven't had an answer yet...curious


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato I think it could overdo it it's just cautioning so you limit your urine, I accidentally drown 1 before and the dye ran it looked flooded lol ...

Ashley I know what u mean I've never had an evap on these they are totally different from wondfo, which I'd like to SLAP A MAKER for u right now ... 

I'll order some because I haven't in a while and try them out, but I've told u all along I hate wondfo (hpt not opk) so we'll see


----------



## muffinbabes4

Wait why pato did u test!? Post pic what's goin on!!? ;)


----------



## JLM73

Pato-That's not likely to cause too much issue if there's enough hcg in the urine but I will say I reused negs that had evaps, and were totally dry, and put my preggo friends urine on it and it actually washed out the slight evaps or made them much much lighter.
I think they just want to discourage ppl leaving them in like 30 secs and dripping wet, oversaturated.
I think hcg would still cause a bfp, but prob a lot lighter than what you would see with the correct saturation.
Overly wet or not, the hcg in the urine should make the line change , and it can only hold so much lol .
I have super dipped some for double the time stated, and excess tends to drip off anyhow :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ksierra- sperm can live up to 5 days so you still have a shot of them being there ready for eggy

ash- I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey flarmy how ya doin lady!?


----------



## FLArmyWife

hanging in there muffin. thanks for asking


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato- I think too much urine can effect the result if it gets too much in the window. Not sure about a false negative though. Never know!

FLArmy- How's the move going? :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

No move happening yet


----------



## Pato

Ok, I always count to 10 when I dip but noticed the box said 5 seconds only so thought I was screwing up, that's all.


----------



## Pato

Well did a FRER last night because I couldn't sleep and wanted something to do I guess :haha:....stark white again. So 7 to 10 DPO....nothing....What's worse is I'm seeing the usual tanking pattern in my bbt....temperature dropped this morning so really think this is over for me, I have no symptoms today and I'm 11dpo....so I'm just gonna wait for the temp drop tomorrow, and the headache today, and start :af: tomorrow or Monday....I'm sorry ladies but I give up....:sad1:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Pato :hugs: don't give up.....there will be a rainbow at the end of this journey, it just might not be as soon as we want it. It's so hard when you want it so much.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry Pato


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato don't give up :hugs: it's not over yet!


----------



## JLM73

Pato if your bbt dipped, and you said you were poss 7-10 dpo...if 7 could it be implant dip?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I'm sorry Pato!!! Don't give up yet. Sending big hugs!


----------



## Pato

JLM73 said:


> Pato if your bbt dipped, and you said you were poss 7-10 dpo...if 7 could it be implant dip?

No I'm 11dpo...


----------



## busytulip

:hugs: Pato don't give up just yet


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Don't give up Pato. It's not over until the witch shows. If it's stressing you out maybe take a month or two off from temping and opks. That's what I did and first month not temping and taking a more relaxed approach we got our BFP. It'll happen when it's supposed to :)


----------



## ksierra44

Is it possible that I ovulated a week early? Do prenatal vitamins affect cycles at all? I just think about the one Sided sharp pinching pains i had a week ago Thursday. .. last night i kept falling asleep and waking right up after creepy hallucination type dreams.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - don't give up girly. Until AF comes you're not out! The negative FRER is definitely heartbreaking. Hugs lovely!

KSierra - I'm going to let more versed ladies to answer your question. I know about as much about when I ovulate as a doorknob... I'm only guessing I'm ovulating half way through my cycle because over the last two months I've had 28-29 day cycles.

AFM: Well ladies, the seller accepted our offer!!! If all goes well we'll close escrow in 30 days... Yikes, scary and exciting. I have to pay soooo much money to break my lease though I wanted to cry this morning.... In other news I'm pretty sure my body hates me... It's day 6 of AF and it's still around. I still have diarrhea (sorry for TMI) and nausea. Ugh...


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrats on the house


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato don't give up! I agree that maybe a month or two w/o temping and/or OPKs might be good. :hugs:

MrsMB congrats on getting the house! Sorry you're feeling crummy though.

AFM battling terrible mood swings lately. Feel like murdering SO. Zero patience. Send help. LOL jk but seriously prego-bitch is in full swing :(. I hate feeling like this! I remember being like this with my daughter but now that I'm more aware of it I'm trying not to let it outwardly show.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy when are you able to move I to ur apartment? Is that still happening?

Mrs.MB yay! House buying is exciting and stressful!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- IF everything processes correctly (we had to jump through some hoops to have 2 pets AND a service dog because they technically only allow 2 animals in a unit).. anyways... IF everything processes correctly/OK and we get the official approval move-in will be the 22nd.. 2 weeks from today... but haven't heard anything yet


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Praying it happens for you Flarmy!!! 

Disney- I hear ya on the mood swings!!!! Lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay mrs.mb! ! That's so exciting! !

Disney ..help is on the way girl, :wacko: 
...I got the bat!! :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley how ya doin today punkin pie? &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

K sierra .. hey girly.. it's possible, opks work wonders, it's hard to pin point without, because so many woman are different, some have pains after O and some before, an opk is excellent for detecting and they r inexpensive, if u wait until your having the pains, and your O pains happen after O then it may be too late at that point to catch the egg, and yes vitamins can affect your cycle, vitamin b can lengthen your lp, I mean in a positive way they can effect it, I'm sure other ways too, also tempting seems to work wonders for some ladies here, I dont, I should, but i dont, so that's not my department ... good luck to you. (I would recommend wondfo opk.. amazon.com) and also some ladies o as early as cd12 and like me some o really late cd20 sometimes. . So atleast use an opk if your ttc...

Ps.. sorry that was all over the place it's nap time and I have a 1 year old crawling on me lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato, im so sorry but I can totally understand your frustration especially after Ive never had a problem with getting pregnant....it seems when you try to plan everything out it doesn't happen but when you're just going about everyday life BAM your pregnant :shrug: I don't understand it but hey God has it all planed out for us ladies....don't get discouraged hang in there girly, we are right here when you need us :hugs:

Mrs.MB congrats :happydance:

AFM still hanging around waiting on something to happen :coffee:

Have a wonderful weekend ladies!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your right 5stars I feel same way, i never tried had 4 ... now I am trying and nothin ugh


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin how long have u been tryin?
This is going to be month 5 for me. But we don't really "try" more ntnp I'm nothing like 5stars... I give u credit 5stars : ) I can't really do more than 3 bd in a fertile window, then I'm done...just can't get that into it.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin how long have u been tryin?
> This is going to be month 5 for me. But we don't really "try" more ntnp I'm nothing like 5stars... I give u credit 5stars : ) I can't really do more than 3 bd in a fertile window, then I'm done...just can't get that into it.

Lol believe me it gets a little frustrating because sometimes I feel as though dh is on a 2nd job lol...he is all for it those 1st three days but anything after that I feel like oh ok time to clock in :growlmad: lol but I will say that this time around was much more enjoyable :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Your right 5stars I feel same way, i never tried had 4 ... now I am trying and nothin ugh

Exactly I thought at one point if someone looked at me I better go POAS lol....now me and dh are trying and :nope: but I know it will happen just gotta be patient and thankful for the other kiddos that are costing me a arm and a leg lol....school shopping for the baby boys and dorm shopping for my oldest daughter today :growlmad: lol still gotta go with my 15 years old double :growlmad: lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you everyone! Excited. Still waiting on formal contracts to be signed... There's a divorcing couple involved so hoping nothing will go wrong...

I'm feeling all of you ladies so much today! I feel like I spent so many years trying to prevent pregnancy and now that I'm ready... Think I need some advise too. I'll get a bit TMI... My period this month was all bright red blood and no clumps or anything at all... Is that normal? Maybe because I'm still kinda fresh off BCP?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! Just April , may ,june, and July ..ntnp.. now I am using opk but I'm the same we only bd 1 time this cycle in my fertile window, and usually do 3 time MAX average of 2.. my hubby is same as yours , he has to be wine/dine and if he sees I'm trying to do it too much, he'll run, and say "oh no, no more babies for u" lmbo, I'm like what!!?? Hahaha! ! ;)

And yeah I agree 5stars is a little freak of nature, I don't think anyone Could keep up with that... Ahahahhaha! !! Lmbo!!!!! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Congrats MrsMB!
Ksierra...yup vitamins are great for helping the body get on track.
I have been on prenatals since 2006 - I planned to be a surrogate, and did in 2009, but kept taking them daily and my hair, nails and skin are great,
I also take extra b6 and potassium- i got the b6 free and it helps energy, and the potass- is only cuz I tend to be a bit low on it.
Anyhoo as for the hallucination dreams...Don't eat those shrooms growing out back :rofl: just kidding - hey ppl have crazy dreams when prego ...


----------



## ashleyg

AF showed up today :cry: 

Plan for this month is to still take my prenatals, use preseed, and to do the sperm meets egg plan. We were supposed to do it in June but didn't follow it so well. I'm going to stick to it this time. 

I am starting to get really frustrated though. I didn't expect for it to be this hard to get pregnant the 2nd time :(


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> AF showed up today :cry:
> 
> Plan for this month is to still take my prenatals, use preseed, and to do the sperm meets egg plan. We were supposed to do it in June but didn't follow it so well. I'm going to stick to it this time.
> 
> I am starting to get really frustrated though. I didn't expect for it to be this hard to get pregnant the 2nd time :(

I'm sorry Ashley:hugs:....but you got a great plan for this cycle and I truly hope it works this time.:hugs:

AFM....my temp dropped below cover line this morning so I'm expecting that :witch: today or tomorrow latest....at least I know my LP this month is 12 days since I'm 12dpo..today...


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry ash

oh no.. I'm sorry Pato.. things seemed so promising


AFM: I want to apologize for seemingly not being here much. I'm in a personal funk and just not much of a commenter right now. I am reading though.


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies.....
Flarmy.....that's ok....we all are there at on point or other..hope everything works out soon with your apartment . .....take all the time you need:hugs:

MrsMB.....great news about your house, so excited for you...:flower:

Ashley honey...:hugs::flower:

Happy Sunday greetings to eveyone...all the best to you where ever you are in your cycle....:dust::dust:

AFM.......Yup.....Cd1.....definately....sigh!!!....moving on...


----------



## muffinbabes4

:cry: oh ashley I'm sorry love .. I don't understand it either, but, it'll happen :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hope everyone has a great Sunday !! Xxxxxxxxxx to everyone. . Try not to be sad ash... :hugs:

It's all good flarmy, I agree everyone has their funky days, if anyone understands we do! &#9825;

Aww pato :hugs: 

Well I'm gonna get the bat and hunt me a witch if she doesn't quit reckin my girls hearts!! 

Afm: ugh I felt like I was sleeping in a sauna last night, I was sweating all night gross!! Idk why except hormones I'm 9 dpo today we'll see


----------



## pinkpassion

I think I'm 12 dpo today... but I don't really know.. I had my classic signs of ovulation , extreme ovulation pain , ewcm and everything ... but my hcg beta was 20 the day of suspected ovulation .. so I don't know... can that happen?! 
I fully expected it to be zero or at least less than 5 on thursday and wouldn't you know it was a 6 ... ggggrrrrrr... so I have to go back this week for another draw !! I'm just ready for af and to start my tests..


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink it's nice to see you, You have been in my thoughts. I got a appt finally for September 10th. 31/2 months after my referral request. Don't even get me started....twice they say they never got a fax and promised me a August appt. at the latest...now it's Sept. Trying not to be super angry about it but...sigh...anyways ](*,)

We shall see what happens this month, not feeling super hopeful.

Maybe we will both get some answers around the same time...let's hope!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats MrsMB! I hope things finalize soon.

Ash & Pato :hugs: I'm so sorry girls :( 

FLArmy you're going through a lot, we understand.

muffin and 5stars feeling the same way you ladies are, hopefully we all get to add to our families soon

corn I'm sorry that you have been put on the back burner. That's so unfair :nope: Praying your appointment finally gives you some answers

pink thinking of you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I'm so hopeful that we both get answers, I'm routing for us to be bump buddies!!!!!!! :hugs:

And I've been thinking of you too.. I'm so glad you finally have an appointment , if my testing happens on the 1st I'll have answers on the 10th .. so we could potentially havr answers around the same time!!!!

Pato and ashley, so sorry about af... I know how absolutely devastating that is!!!


Amber, I've been thinking of you.. hope you are doing ok!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

How are you busy?


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, sounds promising!!!! Fx'd for you!!!

5stars... hoping for good news this time!!! Come on bfp!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink, amber, Tasha, corn, muffin, 5stars, jlm, mrs mb, Disney, hopeful, pato, busy.. all our girls: sending love, :dust:, and :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

And ccoast, onetube, :hugs:


And :hugs: to you flarmy!!!


It's so hard to remember everyone's names


----------



## JLM73

Lol you all are doing a pretty good job!


----------



## ksierra44

TWW is so long....!!! No idea when i actually ovulated and AF isn't due until the 19th...why cant we know sooner...grr


----------



## JLM73

I know right Ksierra
Surely if we can be on a dang space station, we should be able to like test a drop of sweat a couple days after O and be like Yep...bfp :rofl:


----------



## ksierra44

Yea JLM! It jut serves to make us go crazy and get our hopes up for two weeks...


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- yes thank you. I knew there had to be a few I was missing but preggo brain wasn't working

ksierra- I hope we evolve to have little windows into our uterus

and tie :hugs:


----------



## onetubeleft

Ksie44 Yes! You are around the same stage as me in my cycle and I feel your pain girl! I just want to ffw to testing day! X


----------



## onetubeleft

Hope all goes ok corn and pink, hoping you get some answers. I'm always looking out for you both as I'm Feeling a little left out in some groups x when you've been gone for a while. A lot of people see you as a newbie and either ignore you or don't even acknowledge you. And carry on in their 'clicks' it's a bit disheartening as we come on here for experience, comfort and company.

I'm 5-6dpo reporting no changes. I just want this tww gone and a new cycle 

Sorry for the down post xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Onetube I'm so glad ur back! I'm in the tww with ya girly : ) nothing to report here either. 

So guess what guys! I have proof that muffins hair ball gender test seems to work for reals! My co worker who is 29wks did it and she did not know the gender. It foamed like crazy so it pointed to BOY, and she just had a gender reveal Sunday and ...BOY!
She's a bit bummed she wanted a girl cause she only plans to have one...but anyhowz...I don't have a lot of sympathy for gender disappointment at the moment ; )


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol corn, yeah I don't have a lot of sympathy either ;)... 
My "best" friend (I say it like that because honestly she hasn't acted like a best friend should, told me my loss was for the best and that I just needed to focus on the kid I have and not have anymore... seriously ?!) She called me (we've only spoken 3 times since my loss, and before that she refused to acknowledge the baby because "we just don't know what will happen") to tell me that her neighbor had a baby vaginally at home and her husband delivered it and she's mad it was a girl... also her sister is pregnant (15 weeks) and hid it from thr family because she's not happy about it because she doesn't want a baby right now... 
I honestly don't understand the point to those stories... it definitely isn't anything I want to talk about . I just wish she'd be more considerate and more compassionate!!! O well...


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: all around. it looks like we all need it right now


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, hope everyone have a GREAT day

Pink- hope you get the answers you're looking for...and thanks im hoping for my BFP this month too

Muffin, Onetube- when will you guys test!

Flarmy lots of :hugs:

Ash and Pato- so sorry ladies 

Corn- thinking about you and hope you get your answers soon

Busy, Ksierra, JLM- where are you guys in your cycle?

AFm im thinking im around 4/5 dpo and BITCHY :growlmad: I woke up in a weird mood and no im not counting it as a symptom just not sure why I have this :wacko:feeling this morning....maybe b/c I didn't have my Starbucks :coffee: this morning...gotta get my fix on my lunch break lol....sorry ladies but it's Monday and Im just having a lot of different emotions right now...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes pink people say the stupidest things sometimes. I've been really upset at my sister who has always been like a best friend, but could only say things like"i know you don't want to hear this but.... " like if u know I don't want to hear it don't say it. And hasn't even asked about my losses...trying to get over it... But it's hard when you need someone and they are mia.


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Lol corn, yeah I don't have a lot of sympathy either ;)...
> My "best" friend (I say it like that because honestly she hasn't acted like a best friend should, told me my loss was for the best and that I just needed to focus on the kid I have and not have anymore... seriously ?!) She called me (we've only spoken 3 times since my loss, and before that she refused to acknowledge the baby because "we just don't know what will happen") to tell me that her neighbor had a baby vaginally at home and her husband delivered it and she's mad it was a girl... also her sister is pregnant (15 weeks) and hid it from thr family because she's not happy about it because she doesn't want a baby right now...
> I honestly don't understand the point to those stories... it definitely isn't anything I want to talk about . I just wish she'd be more considerate and more compassionate!!! O well...


Wth......sigh!!...truly some people have no idea what we go through and in their need to say something comforting they end up being cruel...

I'm with you and corn, I have no sympathy for them either, I'd gladly take their "disappointments" instead of my CP...or my angel DD....


----------



## Pato

onetubeleft said:


> Hope all goes ok corn and pink, hoping you get some answers. I'm always looking out for you both as I'm Feeling a little left out in some groups x when you've been gone for a while. A lot of people see you as a newbie and either ignore you or don't even acknowledge you. And carry on in their 'clicks' it's a bit disheartening as we come on here for experience, comfort and company.
> 
> I'm 5-6dpo reporting no changes. I just want this tww gone and a new cycle
> 
> Sorry for the down post xx

That's OK honey, I totally understand how you feel and what you mean. I have popped in on some other threads as well and while some are nice, others haven't even acknowledged my presence....truly makes my appreciate what we have here on this thread with these remarkable ladies :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Gm lady lovelies....I see some I've been missing ....glad to see you all.

Corn and PINK.....I hope you get answers soon....

Everyone have a great day....


----------



## onetubeleft

Pato I couldn't agree more chick! And thankyou Xx

Corn yay! Tww buddies! Just gotta wait now. :babydust:

Pink that's horrendous, screw people like that. They have no right. I had a friend like that. Needless to say I don't tell her my buisness now and we've kind of drifted apart. 

5star I'm testing around the 20th (if I hold out) x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo corn!! :haha: ;) it has always worked for me and everyone i know, so I had no clue if it was coincidence or not?? 


I am 10 dpo tested bfn with frer this am


----------



## busytulip

onetube that upsets me when people barely acknowledge your presence elsewhere. I'm really thankful for this great group of ladies here

pink your 'best' friend isn't be very kind or sympathetic. I'm so sorry. Maybe distancing from her is a good idea

5stars I'm waiting to O still. I've been a bit in a mood myself. I hope you get your Starbucks fix. :D

Corn how cool that the test worked for your friend. I also have a hard time understanding gender disappointment though, I try because I'm sure for some it's a BIG deal. I just don't get it. Healthy babies are such a miracle.

Hope all our preggo ladies are feeling pretty good. Our TWW ladies are holding out okay. And dust to our waiting for O/AF to leave girls.


----------



## JLM73

Corn I agree I would like another boy, but NO WAY would I be disappointed if I had a girl - I mean isn't healthy what should matter most?

Pink that is just awful! WTH kinda friend says things like that.
Sounds like my mom - trying to dictate how many kids she thinks ppl should have. It irritates the crap outta me.
My mom thinks everyone should only have 1. 
I was an only child, missed out on the whole sibling thing, have no family in FL but mom- and we don't agree on anything, and I hated being an only child.
I always wanted at least 4 kids, and she is constantly saying you don't need another one. Um, I'm sorry - for a moment I thought this was MY uterus we were talking about... I must have missed the fine print on my birth certificate...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink... do I need to get the bat!!?? 

Ya know I have learned to accept people for the aholes they are, but you can't half blame them, we aren't raised up to 'think' anymore, we are raised up to be followers, and pretend, and do and talk about whatever is trending for the week on TV or whatever, I could go on for days, all most people are is a bunch of smack talkers, who really have no clue on reality, & they aren't worth the tears or stress.

SO therefore i have declared you guys are the closest to 'best' friends I have .. :haha: &#9825;&#9825;
So thanks ya bunch of crazies for all of us being here for all of us .. Idk what I'd do without yall :hugs:

Also why did my stuff not show up down here? :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

TMI... 
BUT....! I think I'm starting to get a yeast infection or the bacterial vaginitis stuff. I've only had it once after my c-section last year and this is what it felt like ... does anyone know if condoms can cause issues like this???? I wonder if they irritate just enough to be able to cause an infection?? That's when all my issues started!!! And I've never used condoms before so don't know... ugh yuck!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aww...muffin bffs ; ) we could go have drinks if you were closer....bring ur bus full of kids.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry Pink, I don't really have a response. Is there a chance you have a sensitivity to the spermicide or condom itself? If so, I would guess that would possibly cause an infection.

Corn I'm laughing at your comment to muffin because everyone referr to our van (15 passenger) as the 'mini bus'.


----------



## JLM73

Pink you may be able to head it off with a betadine douche.
You can buy them premixed, or mix yourself, sorry I don't recall mixture, but it is on google. GL Those are so annoying!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!! :haha:

Pink yes!! Ok I'm the most sensitive girl in the friggin world. .so I will take a warm bath and add the organic apple cider vinegar to it, a half cup, for maybe a few days and BAM gone.. gets better quick,I still have a script from 2 times ago , where I haven't had to take it because any sign of yeast/the awful bv and my ace is sitting in vinegar, mine is brought on by hot tubs hot baths consecutively, ANY thing liquid near my vjay Jay besides and u know what, :haha: so atleast try it, and it sucks I'm sorry..


----------



## ksierra44

Onetube i feel the same! Im bad about responding to people because for one im on mu phone and that makes everything difficult and and also, i usually know less and jus have more questions but a lot of times i get ignored and my questions go unanswered. This group is not like that! :)

Afm AF is due the 19th so im gonna test then since i have no clue of when I o'd. I wish i could know by the 16th because thats our anniversary and I'd like to know if I can have wine! Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies for the answers ... I hate it.. I don't know if those condoms have something I'm allergic to but every time we use one it hurts so bad, like burns and aches.. I finally told dh no more.. I'll do anything other than that lol. It's torture, it's not even fun!!! So I told my dr that today and she's going to see me Thursday !! Hopefully we can get this worked out.. or maybe get my testing moved to next week and then we can stop the silly condom crap... I ought to throw those things away , but they were expensive :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

In the mean time pink.. add vinegar to the bath water I'm telling u atleast you symptoms will go away until , ugh .. that sucks


----------



## JLM73

Pink - what you are describing sounds like a latex allergy!
May want to check into that...if it's the case you should be fine with the natural skin ones (no latex)
https://lambskincondoms.org/


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks jlm. But if I had a latex allergy wouldn't other latex things bother me?


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks muffin, I'll try that for sure!!! It's so awful!!!


----------



## busytulip

I hope the apple cider vinegar bath helps you until you can get in pink.

I'd never heard that muffin, hmm. Thanks for sharing that home remedy. :)

Ksierra good luck holding off until the 19th to test and good luck!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

That horrible moment when you type out responses to everyone and your iPad dies! :brat:

In a nutshell... 

I have my fingers crossed for my ladies currently in the TWW :flower:

I agree that we have THE BEST group of ladies on this whole forum! What would I ever do without you guys?? :hugs:

Regarding the gender disappointment, we've got a couple ladies on the Feb Due Dates fb page that are extremely bitter and angry about the gender of their baby (they have found out through genetic testing.) or there are the ones who post that they will be "so sad" or "so pissed" if they end up with a specific gender. I'm just reading them like WTF!! :wacko: I understand that gender disappointment is a real thing but come on.

AFM nothing much. DD goes back to school on Thursday so if I happen to disappear around then that's why!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have never understood gender disappointment. I want a healthy baby. I don't give a crap about gender. Girls are super fun to shop for and boys are just crazy and hilarious. It's a win win!! 

Pink I was also going to ask about latex allergy... I have one and the only things that generally bother me are condoms and latex band aids. The dr can use latex gloves and they've never caused a reaction. So I think it just depends on the length of contact for me. You could be the same, it's worth looking into... Hopefully you get it figured out soon! Sounds awful.


----------



## JLM73

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks jlm. But if I had a latex allergy wouldn't other latex things bother me?

Yes - most medical ofcs use latex free gloves now so not sure where you would test it out...I used to work for an allergist and there are other things linked to latex allergy too.
Theres a list here of foods that may be irritating if you have a latex allergy:
https://latexallergyresources.org/latex-cross-reactive-foods-fact-sheet
Not saying that's it, but something to consider if any of those foods bother you ( upset stomach, toilet trouble, itching, rash etc)
I even read one where lunch meat was on the list, all i could figure was the wrapper around the edge of the bologna??


----------



## ksierra44

Pink are the condoms lubricated?? Certain brands of lubricated condoms make me burn and get extremely irritated


----------



## pinkpassion

I blew up a latex balloon the other day and didn't have a problem ... 
Yes the condoms are lubricated ... I mean, it does feel like some sort of allergy or reaction so I guess it's definitely possible , and I've always gotten weird marks on my skin from some bandaids when left on my skin.. maybe those were latex bandaids... my dr said she'll definitely look into it on thursday .... but that seems so far away when you feel like your vagina is being attacked :rofl: o well ... some of the remedies are helping!! I hope she agrees to do my tests next week .. next week is 6 weeks since everything happened!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: Hope you get some answers soon Pink


----------



## pinkpassion

Well, good news here... af showed today, 14dpo.. so I'm officially cd1!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Pink! Sounds like your body is getting back on track! Hope you get some answers soon and your sweet little one soon after that!!! Praying for you!


----------



## 5starsplus1

yayyyyy Pink :happydance:

Hope you ladies are having a fab day!

AFM...im either 5/6 dpo...im gonna do something I haven't done probably since my 1st or 2nd cycle trying....im going to test early starting on Sunday :happydance:...I will be 10/11 dpo...hey it's either gonna be a BFP or not lol...my cycle is due between Monday and Wednesday of next week! * :dust: * to all of us still waiting to test or O
:hugs: to all of my :baby: mommas :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bunnylicious

14 DPO - got very faint line on cheap $1 walmart HPT
Gonna test again with a digital tonight. 

I had super bad AF cramps from 5 DPO until around 9 DPO. Which is weird, because I usually didn't feel cramps until 8-9 DPO. Then reduced to just dull feeling the next days.
And then on 11 DPO a bit blood when I wiped after I'd taken no 2 in the toilet. That time I was absolutely sure I was out. But then, no more blood, so I thought something was up, but I was afraid to test until today.


----------



## busytulip

Yay Pink, sounds like things are getting back on track!

5stars can't wait til you start testing. FX'd!!!

Congrats bunnylicious! But you know that's just not right. We all need some testing piccies. :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes bunnylicious congrats and please post pics :winkwink:


----------



## ccoastgal

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on very much been busy with work. I do have a question and I am hoping someone has some insight. I was 6 days late last month which never happens. AF appeared normal. But since the Sunday before last I have had mild cramping... I thought it was ovulation cramping but it started a week before my expected ovulation date.( I don't use OPK's they would stress me out) I was supposed to ovulate last Sunday and I am still having the cramps. They are dull but they are also all over not just one sided. Does anyone have any insight? I thought it might be endo because I have had some horrible cramps resulting in me bent over last year but they did an ultrasound and everthing was normal. They just found that I had a tilted uterus. 

:dust::dust: To all the TWW waiting to test!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning to all you wonderful ladies! I've been a lil absent trying to get everything and anything under the sun done. We're officially in escrow on the house. Hoping that the loan process won't stall and we'll be able to move next month. This process has been so draining. 

I did get to read through late last night. I agree with everyone. This thread is truly special. There's so much love, care and support. I've not only been ignored on other threads, I've been flat out chastised for posting... Love you all and oh how I wish we were all close by!!!

I can't stand people that judge either way. Ok, I made a conscious choice to wait until I was 30 to have a child. My mother had me at 19 and throughout my childhood repeatedly told me that I ruined her youth. Now, I wanted to make sure that I am financially and emotionally stable for a child, why is that wrong? I have been told over the years that I am selfish and wrong... Now I'm being told that I've waited too long and if I don't have a child it will be my fault... Come on! I truly want to give my baby the best and have the opportunity for him/her to have a childhood I never had. Why is that wrong?

Gender disappointment is absolutely ridiculous! A healthy child is all one can ask for... There are so many that can't have babies or lose them. How can one be disappointed in a healthy pregnancy? Muffin, I'm going to need to borrow that bat of yours!!!

Pink - I was Ms. Yeast Infection for years. If my husband so much as looked at me without washing his hands I was off to pharmacy to buy some meds. A little over a year ago I started using Pavel's Yogurt... Now... it a messy process but works wonders... You lay down on a towel and spread the yogurt all over the down area. Also inside is good. It's all natural and helps balance. I've prevented three or four infections that way and now they've stopped all together. It also helps calm any kind of irritation and allergic reactions by balancing the flora... Messy and cold but hell it works! Having suffered for so many years I swear by it. 

All the ladies waiting to test - Can't see some BFPs!!!

AFM - I'm CD 9 today and waiting to ovulate I think... I got some CM this morning - a pile to be accurate. Was walking from the parking lot to work and all of a sudden needed a change of panties. It's the first time I've had CM this early after AF since coming off the pill. Hoping the prenatal vitamins are helping and my body is adjusting... AF is due Aug 31 and I will try to hold off to test until that day... With all the stress this month I'm not hoping for much but can't say I'm not hoping at all...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That moment when you sneeze and pee your pants a little. #mommyproblems :dohh::rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb the bat!! It's all yours girl 

Tie omgoodness! !! Ahahahahha!!!! :haha: 

Pink hope u feel better :( 

Hi bunny! Good luck!!

Welcome back coastal &#9825;

I'm on the way to the store to buy a frer. . I'm such a freak .. :haha:

I'll play catch up later hope my girls have a wonderful day!!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ksierra44

I think i'm going to test 3 days before AF on Sunday the 16th. Our anniversary.I have one FRER left from last cycle....I wish i could test today!!! Tww is not for wimps lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - you go, you crazy girl. Can't wait to see pics!

Ksierra - isn't that the truth! Where's my magic wand to make it disappear?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ksierra we will be testing on the same day :happydance:

Hurry up Muffin :coffee: lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait Muffin!!!!!! &#128513;&#128540; Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Tie :rofl: Better be doing those kegels :haha:

MrsMB I can't see why anyone would sit in judgement.:nope: That's awful. 
Fx'd that things go through quickly with the loan.

Muffin hurry up!!!

Ksierra I hope you get good news on your anni.!


----------



## pinkpassion

I always do so good on my probiotics , then for whatever reason I stop taking them, don't worry I've started back on them today!!! I will make a vow to not stop them lol!!!


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies....just got through catching up...

Pink...hurray for you girl...things are looking up and I'm glad your body is back to normal again..:hugs:

Bunny....hadn't seen you before so :hi: and welcome :flower:

Mrs.MB.... W.T.F...seriously...you made the best decision for you....there's nothing wrong with wanting stability before having a family that's called family planning....having been through what your mom put you through with all the blaming was a horrid thing to do to a child..aarrrgghhh...that sh** pisses me off..

and don't get me started on the gender disappointment stuff...I remember when I was pregnant with DD my DH wanted a boy, when we saw her on the 16 weeks scan he was like...aww maan:shock: ...I almost killed him, but after she was born he couldn't have been closer to her, they were truly best buddies, daddy's little girl. I asked him if he wanted a boy next round and he said after having DD he wouldn't know what to do with a boy now:haha: but really and truly, a healthy baby is what we both need right now....best of luck with the home closing and mortgage etc..:hugs:

:dust: to all my ladies in waiting...to O or TWW to test....Muffin, I'm waiting..lol...
Hope all the preggies are doing well too...

Great bunch of lovelies, have a great day...

Hey Ashley, I miss you honey, me and you are cycle buddies, I'm CD3 today hoping this bloody (literally) :witch: flies away soon


----------



## Cornfieldland

Bunny..That pic is hilarious! I have yet to see a chubby geisha on a pole ; )


----------



## 5starsplus1

I'm having some breast pains ladies...they are not extremely sore to touch but I've bn having pain on and off through out the day for about 2 days now...I'm praying this is a GREAT sign :dance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay 5stars! Hoping it's cause a bfp is on the way!!!!


----------



## ksierra44

What DPO will you be 5stars?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That was my first symptom 5 stars! Hoping it means your BFP is coming.


----------



## Pato

Ooooooo... sounding promising....hoping that's a a soon coming :bfp: in flashing neon lights


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i took a frer. .. here are pics regular and tweaked of coarse. . Idk if the new frer have evaps that quick or what, pics taken at 3 min.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok here they r.. may be nasty evap.. guess I won't know till the am..ugh
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-11-18-36-45.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 20









Screenshot_2015-08-11-18-36-11.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 14









Screenshot_2015-08-11-18-35-27.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 17


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok so they showed up like crap!! I cant hardly see in the pics i uploaded ..Oh well :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. MB

I'm seeing a squinter in the tweaked pic...


----------



## Pato

Could swear I see something in the tweaked one though Muffin


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks guys I'm all crampy so it's probably a evap, the witch is on the way!!. We only did 1 time day after O so I wasn't expecting much lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Never mind just started spotting ugh :( it's all good


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin , those new frers are absolutely awful for evaps... that being said, a line has to start somewhere and I feel like I see something on your test!!!!! I can't wait for more tests!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes they are pink! Ugh on to next month for me , good luck to all our upcoming testing girls!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry muffin !!! :hugs: looks like there are lots of us on cd1-3/4... we are cycle buddies although this month I don't think I'll be trying !!!! Dh said screw the tests and let's just keep trying but I'm scared!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies....on Sunday I will be 10/11 dpo

So sorry Muffin


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So sorry Muffin! Sending hugs!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry muffin! Number 5 is being so stubborn! Hopefully ur cycle and DH are more in sync next time.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry muffin :hugs:

5stars great symptom, hope it's the start of something. :)


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Muffin :hugs2:

I just put my donor on hot standby since I didn't expect to O til next week and already have 2nd line half as dark as control- frickin cd6 WTH??:shock:
Ordinarily I would ignore it as just a "practice run" but My surges are short and turn fast - don't want to miss it after last cycles craziness.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I off to Quebec City tomorrow for a romantic getaway with DH. 5 stars I hope this is ur month, tingly boobs have always been a good symptom. When I've had it early I got BFPs, only time I had it and wasn't BFP was the cycle after my cm. So defiantly a significant symptom.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....today has started off with me bn in a funck....last night I started having af type cramps and the tingly boobs stopped...My body hates me and my eggs do to....As a woman im suppose to be able to just give my husband a baby and it seems as though I can't even do that....im a little emotional right now and I just wanna get back in bed, eat chocolate all day with hair rollers and socks on....I just don't understand why I can't get pregnant...almost everyone Ive talked to and read about have gotten pregnant after an HSG, hell even my Dr said that her patients usually gets pregnant after this test....I think my body stopped wrkn and don't wanna produce an egg to meet dh sperm!!!! Im sorry ladies but this is just where I am this morning...sorry for the rant, I just needed to get it out before I go crazy :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

Jlm, good luck !!!!

Corn, how awesome.. what a wonderful time!!! And just when do you plan on testing missy?!

5stars.. don't give up hope.. I know how it is though.. is there anything you can do to occupy your mind? I know when I relax a lot and don't stress about being technical and making sure all conditions are perfect I tend to get better results.. my first pregnancy took almost 4 years to conceive , but the longer I was trying the more obsessed I got . When I gave up, that's when it happened, and it's happened sooner and sooner everytime.. I don't know if you remember but I stopped ttc this past time and went back to ntnp because of dd birthday .. I think me keeping my mind busy on that really was the answer for me.. and since I've been pregnant 5 times , I feel like that is my magic ticket.. so that's what I'll be doing when the time comes!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- when is AF due? I didn't have breast tenderness with my bfp. My bbs didn't start hurting till I was like 7 weeks. My only symptom was cramping. There is still hope! I am keeping my fx for you that this is still your month!!!! Hugs sweetie!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies I guess im counting myself out before I even know what's what....I just know that these cramps are the same every month so that's why Im like OMG here we go again...af is due anywhere between Monday and Wednesday! I really do remember having these cramps with my last two babies but I guess since I wasn't really trying I really didn't care...so yes there is still a chance for me im just freaking out right now b/c I want it so bad ladies :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

I know 5stars, I want it so bad too.. and for all of us to be bump buddies!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes Pink it's like I can see myself pregnant and even have baby names for either boy or girl and I have some baby stuff....im so ready I can taste it and i even find myself smelling baby diapers and their little lotions and bathwash...Am I crazy :wacko: lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

wishing you all the best ladies. I'm stepping away for a few days... just too much sh!t going on at home


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- we all completely understand wanting a baby that bad. You are not crazy at all. It's like every fiber of your being wants a baby. It's going to happen for you sweetie! We are all here for you until it does! I will say a prayer for you! Hugs!!!!

Hope everything is ok Flarmy!!! We will miss you, even if it's just a couple days! 

Afm- My sister-in-law that is due six days after me, had her 12 week ultrasound on Monday. They were not able to see the bottom of the baby's spine. They are concerned that it might be spinabifida. They will get blood work results today or tomorrow that will tell them if they have a high chance of having it and they will get another ultrasound the beginning of September. They already have a son with Prune Belly Syndrome. I am just so worried for her. Please say a prayer for them!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffin - Sorry the :witch: got you :( :hugs:

5stars - Sore boobs were my very first (and really only) symptom. Hang in there! 

FLArmy - Sorry about everything going on. I really hope everything works out. 

Tie - Prayers for your SIL's baby. 

All my other fab ladies: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Tie I need all the prayers I can get so I won't go crazy during this process :hugs: praying for your brother and his wife....hope everything turns out fine!

Flarmy I completely understand needing a break when things are going bananas in your life...you fab ladies will be right here when you come back :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hope you get it all sorted out flarmy 

Corn! Yes maybe I should try a little harder lol.. I'm still sure it's the bf though she started again like a dang newborn , I was like ok kid that's enough. .your messing me all up here ugh. She was 1 in march sooooo... anyway my lp was only 10 days again ... I'm gonna stop bf or slow way down again and see what that does its all good either way..
Well have fun on your romantic getaway !! I am jealous, geez u were right about your hubby lmbo :haha: that's some wining and dining right there!!! 

Our little 5stars &#9825;&#9825; don't be sad luv , no crying!! U will have that lo, and when we all get them, they are getting their little butt spanked for making us wait soooooo long hehehe , we r here for u girly, 
SMILE XXXXXX :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwwww muffin thanks, I did smile and got teary eyed too :cry:...I really do thank all of you ladies for the love and support....no one can understand our wants like we do....yes we all will get our little ones and we can all take turns giving them a pop on the bottoms :haha:


lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I completely understand your frustration 5stars. No giving up though, I won't allow it! You keep your chin up and keep having sex like you mean it!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> My sister-in-law that is due six days after me, had her 12 week ultrasound on Monday. They were not able to see the bottom of the baby's spine. They are concerned that it might be spinabifida. They will get blood work results today or tomorrow that will tell them if they have a high chance of having it and they will get another ultrasound the beginning of September. They already have a son with Prune Belly Syndrome. I am just so worried for her. Please say a prayer for them!!!

:dust: for your SIL



5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies....today has started off with me bn in a funck....last night I started having af type cramps and the tingly boobs stopped...My body hates me and my eggs do to....As a woman im suppose to be able to just give my husband a baby and it seems as though I can't even do that....im a little emotional right now and I just wanna get back in bed, eat chocolate all day with hair rollers and socks on....I just don't understand why I can't get pregnant...almost everyone Ive talked to and read about have gotten pregnant after an HSG, hell even my Dr said that her patients usually gets pregnant after this test....I think my body stopped wrkn and don't wanna produce an egg to meet dh sperm!!!! Im sorry ladies but this is just where I am this morning...sorry for the rant, I just needed to get it out before I go crazy :wacko:

:dust: and :hugs: you're not out until the :witch: shows




5starsplus1 said:


> Flarmy I completely understand needing a break when things are going bananas in your life...you fab ladies will be right here when you come back :hugs:

Thanks





So I will kinda clue y'all in on what has been my rollercoaster past week or so..
When we found the townhome they told us it would all get approved ONLY if we got paperwork for my service dog from the DR because you are supposed to only have 2 animals in the unit and we'd had 3. The DR that diagnosed my anxiety disorder has since relocated out of state so I had to jump through a lot of hoops to get my PCP to fill out this document. She faxed it last Thursday but I never heard back from the apartment complex. Finally called them Monday and the girl was like "Oh did you not get a call? It went through... we have it written down that someone called you and left a message".. NOPE.. idk what number they called but definitely didn't get a call. could have saved me a lot of stressing over the weekend

Then.. back at the end of July my OB office called to tell me the insurance company informed them that my coverage was ending on Aug 1st. long story short (military insurance is confusing) I was supposed to still be covered, just under a different branch since DH went from active to National Guard. I explained the situation back then and we scheduled my appointment for Aug 13th. In the meantime on Aug 3rd we went to the local military ID office and they told us in short that the new insurance didn't kick in automatically like it should have but they had no way to override it and we had to wait for his NG paperwork to get finalized which could take 30 or more days! We called a bunch of high ranking people explaining that due to my medical 'condition' I could not wait 30 days for the insurance to kick in. The insurance company just kept telling me to pay out of pocket and when I got covered submit a claim (because they would back date my covered to Aug 2nd).... moving on to this morning the DR office called to inform me that the insurance company was still saying I wasn't covered and that in order to do my appointment tomorrow it would be $700 just to SEE the dr. That wasn't including being charged for them using the Doppler or testing my urine or anything... I of course cannot afford $700 out of pocket so I canceled the appointment. Called the insurance company this afternoon and apparently during the lunch hour someone somewhere got off their ass and finally processed the paperwork. So now I am officially covered again by insurance and can still have my appointment tomorrow.

On top of all this we found out that DH's GI bill (it pays for his schooling and gives us a housing allowance) will take until OCTOBER to kick in... Which means no income coming in until October unless we both manage to find part time jobs in a flash, which we've been trying since the end of May. He also found out that his NG unit is being deployed to Africa. The high ranking officer told him "I THINK it's too late for you to deploy with them but the upper personnel will make that call so you still might have to go" ! WTF really?! if he doesn't go with them to Africa then his first drill weekend wouldn't be until October. Well when we found out the housing wasn't going to kick in until October we were kinda counting on his signing bonus which gets paid when he shows up for his first drill. Usually drill is every weekend but since they're deploying the first drill he'll have to attend isn't until October.. which means the end of October will be the earliest we'll see that money.. So again.. leaves us with 0 income coming in between now and October. I pulled our finances and between our CC, savings, etc we barely have enough to cover September bills.. no idea how we are going to stay afloat. 


So... I apologize if I seem distant or short with you ladies. I promise I read everything I just have a lot going on right now.

On another note, we are going to the beach for 3 days of a 'vacation' thanks to my mom Monday-Wednesday. I will not be on BNB during those days just as a heads up


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy moly flarmy! ! No need to apologize girly that seems super stressful, go get it worked out, people seem to not do anything to help if they must go out of their way. Anyways I hope u get it figured out soon, but try not to stress, tooooo much anyway. . 

Idk what I or we can do , but if we can help and it gets to that point tell us and we can find a way to help yall, I'll mail dinner if I have to, may be cold , ok but really I'll send u something to help or something! ! :(
.. do I need to get the bat...


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies! Nothing to report just checking in, 


Sorry muffin xx

Hugs to you flarmy xxx

How is everyone? As the days pass im losing hope took a test today 7dpo... Nothing...


----------



## FLArmyWife

onetubeleft said:


> Hey ladies! Nothing to report just checking in,
> 
> 
> Sorry muffin xx
> 
> Hugs to you flarmy xxx
> 
> How is everyone? As the days pass im losing hope took a test today 7dpo... Nothing...

:hugs: don't loose hope. 7dpo is still very early






muffinbabes4 said:


> Holy moly flarmy! ! No need to apologize girly that seems super stressful, go get it worked out, people seem to not do anything to help if they must go out of their way. Anyways I hope u get it figured out soon, but try not to stress, tooooo much anyway. .
> 
> Idk what I or we can do , but if we can help and it gets to that point tell us and we can find a way to help yall, I'll mail dinner if I have to, may be cold , ok but really I'll send u something to help or something! ! :(
> .. do I need to get the bat...

:hugs: thanks. I think we'll be ok with the help of family. just super stressful


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry FLArmy...that's a sh!tlload of stress! I'm glad you get to keep your appointment though. I hope it all gets sorted out xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Onetube...no giving up hope yet....7dpo is too early, hopefully that egg is finding it's way down to implant right about now ; )


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Holy moly flarmy! ! No need to apologize girly that seems super stressful, go get it worked out, people seem to not do anything to help if they must go out of their way. Anyways I hope u get it figured out soon, but try not to stress, tooooo much anyway. .
> 
> Idk what I or we can do , but if we can help and it gets to that point tell us and we can find a way to help yall, I'll mail dinner if I have to, may be cold , ok but really I'll send u something to help or something! ! :(
> .. do I need to get the bat...

I need to invest in one of these bats... :haha:

FLArmy & Corn- Hope you guys have an amazing time on your vacations. Super jealous!


Speaking of vacations, we booked a little vacation for December. My nephew is turning 5 and it'll be his first trip to Disneyland. Even though we go all the time, we are still going to stay down there with them for a couple nights. I figure this'll be a nice little vacation before LO gets here. I'll be 30 weeks by then... so I may be crazy in doing so but hey should be fun :).


----------



## ksierra44

I took a test today a full week before AF . I knew i O'd erly. I can't figure out how to post a pic because im on my phone but...a faint 2nd line was there! !


----------



## busytulip

Eeeek that's exciting ksierra!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sounds awesome Disney

Ksierra- at the bottom of the page you should see a button that says desktop view. Click that and the page will reload. The scroll down, click go advanced, there should be a paper clip thing, click it, a separate window will open. Choose the photo, click upload, close the photo, then type your reply and hit submit


----------



## Bunnylicious

busytulip said:


> Yay Pink, sounds like things are getting back on track!
> 
> 5stars can't wait til you start testing. FX'd!!!
> 
> Congrats bunnylicious! But you know that's just not right. We all need some testing piccies. :)




5starsplus1 said:


> Yes bunnylicious congrats and please post pics :winkwink:

I dug the trash for you guys. :flower:

The pink line on the cheap Walmart HPT is gone.
Luckily, the battery of digital HPT is still not dead yet eventhough it's almost 24 hours since I took the test. :thumbup:

This is exciting for us because we're conceiving naturally. Our first was conceived through IUI.
I think it's because this time I used the Conceived Plus, the one that I squirted the lube directly into my cervix opening. I always have problem of being dry down there, so the sperms can't swim and survive.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5720.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congratulations bunny!!

Tick tock tick tock. ... ksierra...we r waiting. ....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats bunny


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations bunny! Can't wait to see that test ksierra.


----------



## Pato

Wow...holy cow Flarmy, that is more than a lot to deal with...this stress can't be good for bubs so I'm super happy you are getting a break for a few days . ...God I pray it all works out for you :hugs:

5Stars....don't cry honey, everything will work out in the end and you will give hubby a beautiful baby :hugs:

Bunny...omega I'm so happy for you...huge congratulations....love your pic BTW :flower:

Muffin, Corn, Pink, Daisy, ksierra, onetube, how everyone doing???

Missing you Ashley and Gwen....

AFM...CD4 and not much going on. Bought some Mac a and Vitex today....anyone use any of these...I'm a little confused when to start the Vitex...help!


----------



## JLM73

Thats awesome bunny 
I'm gonna go look that up.
Best I seem to get lately is watery cm.
Congrats again


----------



## ksierra44

I did all that and when i select the picture it takes me back to the reply page and says no file selected. I evem changed the size of the photos my camera takes and that still didn't work! Whos on Facebook? I could message it to someone


----------



## FLArmyWife

You can message it to me if you'd like Sierra


Thank you for your support and understanding girls. It means alot


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ok ladies here is ksierra's beautiful test pic
 



Attached Files:







received_10100630195261012.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay!!! Definitely a BFP ksierra :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

For sure ksierra, that's awesome!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ksierra that's awesome! Wishing u the best 9months ever!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Think this baby bump needs to slow down I won't be able to hide this much longer haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tasha- I feel you on that. I feel like I already look 6 months pregnant.. When do you plan to announce?


----------



## Pato

Ksierra that's a definite :bfp: huge congrats:flower:

Tasha....you can't hide that anymore hun...:flower: looking good...

Hope all you lovelies are doing well ......


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmy-Holy....Im sorry youare so stressed I think anyone would be pulling their hair out if they had to deal with everything that was on your plate...praying everything wrks out for you :hugs: and please let us know what we can do if anything!

Onetube-don't lose hope hun, we are waiting this thing out together...I think im either 7/8 dpo today....the witch don't wanna mess with us lol!

Hopeful-thanks for the laugh (have sex like you mean it ) lol

Ksierra-congrats hun

Bunny- beautiful

Pato- Thanks hun....I took Vitex and I noticed a lot more cm and it is suppose to help with pms but not sure if it helped me, if you ask everyone else they would still say that I was a complete B*tch lol

Tasha- you look fab


----------



## FLArmyWife

idk anything about vitex but I swear by red raspberry leaf tea and preseed.

The preseed you use before you BD.. just insert the sperm safe lube like a tampon.. extremely helpful for those who don't get EWCM or don't get much cm in general. 

the red raspberry leaf tea you drink from the end of AF to CD1 pretty much. I did just 1 cup a day but they say you should/could drink up to 3 a day. It helps thicken the lining of your uterus making it extra plush for eggy. 

swear by these two things because the 1st two rounds of clomid no luck.. added these two things in round 3 and VOILA


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I currently have no plans to announce to be honest. Fake congratulations on facebook but no doubt slated behind my back for wanting a third baby doesn't appeal to me. Anyone who matters to me already knows x


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: you do what is right for you girl


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah Tasha, I know how you feel. I think there are people that judge me for having three kids. It really hurts my feelings. When you tell them about your first and second, they are so excited for you. When you tell them about your third, they look at you like you've lost your mind. My family is ecstatic. I came from a family of six kids, so no one even bats an eye at me having a third. So thankful they are supportive. I think three is kids is definitely going to be hard, especially since mine will all be under 5, but I also think it's going to be so fun. I can't wait to cuddle another little sweetie!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'm quite young which is why I might get a lot of judgement. x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I am sure. I am 27. Mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## busytulip

tasha your bump is so cute!

Ladies we are trying for our earth-side baby #7, I've heard tons of horrible things regarding our family size. Don't let these people drag you down. Every baby is a miracle and should be celebrated. :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Busy! I think they are all miracles too. I think about not growing up with my siblings and it breaks my heart. People need to mind their own business and be kind.


----------



## FLArmyWife

my take on it... as long as you can support them (financially and in every day needs like food, clothing, and education) then who are we to judge how many kids someone has. I know I personally don't feel like I could handle more than 3 max... but I would not chastise someone for having however many they can handle


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I completely agree Flarmy!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'm 23 x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Definitely agree flarmy . I work from home; my partner works full time on a good wage, if we want more kids whos business is it except ours! :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Dang, I missed a lot!!!! Some days are just not my friends and yesterday definitely was one of those...

FLArmy - girl, I'm sorry, that's a tremendous amount of stress! I'm glad the family is being helpful. Wish I was closer to you to offer some actual help... 

Muffin - sorry the witch got you! She's been especially heinous lately... 

Tasha - that bump is absolutely lovely! And don't listen to people - they will judge no matter what you're doing. Having kids too early, having kids too late, having too few or too many... You can't please everyone. As long as you, your partner and your kids are happy - that's all you need to care about. 

Bunny - that's the kind of commitment we like too see! Digging the trash for the digi! Congratulations sweetie! That's so exciting! 

KSierra - Ummm... that is not a faint second line!!! That is a REALLY BIG BFP!!! Yay!!! Whoo!!! When's the first doctor's appointment?

Disney, Hopeful, JLM, Tie, Busy, Corn, Pato, 5Stars, Pink - hope you all have a good way... and we need a new saying... a BD a day keeps the witch away? :)

Gwen, Amber, Ashley - hope you're all doing well. Miss you girls!


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB I love that for a new saying! And second everything you said to tasha :)


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> FLArmy-Holy....Im sorry youare so stressed I think anyone would be pulling their hair out if they had to deal with everything that was on your plate...praying everything wrks out for you :hugs: and please let us know what we can do if anything!
> 
> Onetube-don't lose hope hun, we are waiting this thing out together...I think im either 7/8 dpo today....the witch don't wanna mess with us lol!
> 
> Hopeful-thanks for the laugh (have sex like you mean it ) lol
> 
> Ksierra-congrats hun
> 
> Bunny- beautiful
> 
> Pato- Thanks hun....I took Vitex and I noticed a lot more cm and it is suppose to help with pms but not sure if it helped me, if you ask everyone else they would still say that I was a complete B*tch lol
> 
> Tasha- you look fab

At which point in your cycle did you start taking it, was it at the start with AF, after AF in the follicular part before ovulation or after ovulation in TWW LP???? Or did you just take it the whole month?????


----------



## Pato

That's messed up Tie....IDK what it is with people but like MrsMB says, you can't please everyone. Make your family and cherish every moment you have with them.:flower::hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy-Holy....Im sorry youare so stressed I think anyone would be pulling their hair out if they had to deal with everything that was on your plate...praying everything wrks out for you :hugs: and please let us know what we can do if anything!
> 
> Onetube-don't lose hope hun, we are waiting this thing out together...I think im either 7/8 dpo today....the witch don't wanna mess with us lol!
> 
> Hopeful-thanks for the laugh (have sex like you mean it ) lol
> 
> Ksierra-congrats hun
> 
> Bunny- beautiful
> 
> Pato- Thanks hun....I took Vitex and I noticed a lot more cm and it is suppose to help with pms but not sure if it helped me, if you ask everyone else they would still say that I was a complete B*tch lol
> 
> Tasha- you look fab
> 
> At which point in your cycle did you start taking it, was it at the start with AF, after AF in the follicular part before ovulation or after ovulation in TWW LP???? Or did you just take it the whole month?????Click to expand...

Hey Pato I started as soon as I got them and I took them for the whole month except when I was in the TWW...not sure if that's what I was supposed to do but that's how I took them....but like I said I did notice the increase in cm...good luck!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tasha don't worry your pretty little head about what people say about you...they talked about me when I had my 1st two back to back, they are 11 months apart...they talked about me when I had my 5th :shrug:...when me and my hubby started trying for this one I was like I know people are going to have a lot to say but until they pay my bills but food in my kids month put my daughter through college and buy me my Audi 7 lol to hell with what they have to say....my point is people are gonna talk b/c they have nothing else to do at the moment...im much older than you are (39) and people still talk about me and how many kids I have and they think im crazy b/c I want another one...oh well :shrug: get over it!!! Pregnancy is a joyous occasion so don't worry about the haters just continue to glow and make them talk about that too lol...love ya chick :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok ladies... I have gotten the ok from my dr that she will start my testing next Friday, so 8 more days. Then it takes about 2 weeks for results, so for my September 1st appointment we should have results of those tests.. It will be 29 vials of blood done. I'm happy and sad.. I am happy to be getting on with things, but sad that I can't begin trying this month. I feel like I'm just letting opportunity pass me by here. But I also don't want to jump the gun and then another loss happen and start back at square one.. 
If all the tests come back normal we will schedule the hysteroscopy, and if that is normal I don't know what we will do.. she said if that was normal she'd send me to an R.E. but honestly I don't think we will do that, I think we will just see what happens if all of those tests come back normal.. But honestly , my hope is that I have a blood clotting issue and we can move forward with ttc and then use aspirin/heparin ... that seems to be the best case scenario!!
Sorry for the down post.. :cry: I have been doing so good with all of this and today, it has just hit me all over again.. not to mention EVERYONE around me is pregnant, finding out genders, having their 20 week scans ect.. and I'm over here all empty womb with a broken heart :cry:... I'll be ok again, just give me a few hours.. I'll pull it together!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Bunny & Ksierra - :dance: Congrats on the :bfp:s! We were having a dry spell there for a while! Hoping a bunch of these ladies will join you guys in the upcoming weeks! :flower:

Pink - Best of luck with all of the testing. You're right- it's definitely good to make sure nothing is going on first. :hugs:

AFM - First day of Kindergarten for DD went well! Why is it so emotional though? She's just like "see ya mom" and I'm over here like are you sure you don't want another hug?? Ah well. :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry pink, I know the feeling all too well. Hopefully the testing will give you some answers.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Afm I just took my 10 week photo. I'm dealing with some CRAZY bloat!! It's so cool to compare week to week. There's definitely been change.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ksierra44

Ya know what stinks about having belly fat?? Ican't really take belly bump pics...i already look 5 months. Last pregnancy i had barely been showing at 20 weekswith twins!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've never been a skinny thing at all. I do tend to carry my weight in my hips and butt though so this time I figured what the heck, I'd do weekly photos and just see how it went. I did not expect a change so quickly! Now I'm really glad I decided to go ahead with it. It's fun to look up the info each week too.


----------



## ksierra44

Mrs. MB said:


> KSierra - Ummm... that is not a faint second line!!! That is a REALLY BIG BFP!!! Yay!!! Whoo!!! When's the first doctor's appointment?

I go tomorrow for blood work but its not technically an appt. Ive gotta pick up my script for Progesterone tomorrow. I was shocked to learn it's $133 for a month. Yikes.


----------



## ksierra44

Is it normal to have such a good line on a FRER a full week before missed AF??


----------



## ksierra44

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> I'm 23 x

One of my co-workers is 27 and her youngest of three is 5. She is now pregnant with number 4! I know many people with 3+ kids


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ksierra44 said:


> Is it normal to have such a good line on a FRER a full week before missed AF??

Twins!? ;) mine were like that with my first pregnancy and there was only one.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ksierra, mine are always like that too and have only had one everytime!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - bring on the down, that's we are here. So sorry sweetie that today is a hard day... And I swear everyone IS or getting pregnant... Either I was blind before or I'm more acutely aware now. Your turn will come honey. It just sucks to have to wait. Big hugs and hope tomorrow is a better day.

Hopeful - awesome picture! I love the captions.

KSierra - if you O'ed early then you should have a strong positive by now, right? Excited for you! Yikes for the price of progesterone... Do you have an FSA account or anything that can help out with that? 

Disney - that's so cute! It's better that she just walked off. It would've broken your heart if you had to tear her away while she was crying and asking to go home.


----------



## ksierra44

I hope not twins. My last pregnancy was twins and horrible...double the pain double the loss!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: ksierra

cute hopeful.. I just looked at DH and was like "Oh shit we forgot to take my weekly photo.." so guess I'm gonna change out of my comfy pajamas just for the picture lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Glad I could be your reminder flarmy!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lovely pic FLArmy....nice to see the bump progression as well as ur tan ; )


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn, I wish it was a tan. Sadly it's just the lighting. I'm gonna try to start taking the pics in the morning for better lighting because I'm not really that dark, at least not currently


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Cute belly pics girls!!! I need to do another. I feel huge! I had a horrible dream the other night about losing the baby. I thought I would be less stressed at this point, but I am still worried. I am fairly sure I felt the baby move the other night. I felt my son around 15 weeks and my daughter around this time, so I am thinking that's what it was. Wish it was consistent though. It's so nice to feel them moving and kicking in there. Hope everyone had a good day and gets a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well...not much to report over here, other than the usual af cramps and the pms symptoms...I'm expecting here between Monday and Wednesday....I'm really starting to go into a depression I think...I don't wanna do anything or be around anyone...I seem to have an attitude with everyone about little stuff and I'm not understanding it....I think it's really hitting me bad this time b/c of the HSG and all the positive talk I heard about it....what's wrong with me, why I can't I be the one to report that yes after my HSG I got pregnant...I'm just so lost and confused right now....I think im starting to secretly hate myself :cry:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry 5stars. Don't give up hope yet, though! You're not out till the witch shows! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Big :hugs: 5stars... remember every day puts you one day closer to your little bean


----------



## busytulip

Awww 5 stars :hugs: It took us 4 months after my HSG to fall pregnant with DS3. Don't give up hun.

FLArmy and hopeful love the bump pics!

ksierra that stinks that the script is so expensive :(

Disney the first day of school is rough. My oldest starts high school :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies have a great Friday


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies. Flarmy how are you getting sorted? I hope so. I'm 9dpo now. Not sure whether I should waste another test.... Loving all the bump pics really making me excited! Just hope it's not too long till I join you! Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, don't give up hope!!! It can take a while!!! 

Happy Friday everyone... I've decided to put energy into doing some house projects I've been wanting to get done before 2nd baby comes along!!! So been super busy doing that!! I hope all is well!!!

Really missing you daisy and Ashley!!! Hope you are well!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hope everyone is having a good Friday! 

FLArmy - super cute!

5Stars - AF hasn't showed so don't lose hope! Huge hugs

Onetube - can't wait to see the tests :)

AFM: Not much to report... CD 12, tick tock... My app says I should be ovulating today but I normally feel the O pains and there's been nothing. DH has been having trouble finishing this month anyway so I'm just focusing on other things...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful and tasha, love them baby bumpies!! So cute &#9825;&#9825;

Congrats ksierra, yay!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, I may be MIA a few days I have a property closing ugh, and trying to get homeschool stuff going hurray I should be receiving my abeka today.. Luv yall see ya soon &#9825;&#9825;
Gl to everyone testing soon :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lovely bumps FLArmy and hopeful!

5stars, you're not out yet. I understand how you can be feeling the way you are, though. Keep your head up, there is NOTHING wrong with you! You are amazing! :hugs:

Everyone else: :hugs: :dust:

TGIF! (I love when I get to type that.)


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, you homeschool?! I was homeschooled and we are going to be homeschooling our kiddos!!!! Neat!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I do pink I love it! 
We have fun with it, there is so much more to learning then sitting at a desk for 6 hours, we go places and do things and play the kids love it. I'm teaching my 7 and 9 year old business right now, because everything needs foundation and whether they decide college is for them or not they will have a much better idea of the way things work. We don't do TV much, they have disney dvds and stuff and a wii game system but they have to earn time on it, and they have an understanding of how it can consume you. Buy they are good kids because of this. 

And I get to see them alllll day lol &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ksierra44

Mrs. MB said:


> .
> 
> KSierra - if you O'ed early then you should have a strong positive by now, right? Excited for you! Yikes for the price of progesterone... Do you have an FSA account or anything that can help out with that?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No we don't have an FSA but i applied for medicaid so hopefully it'll kick in and help with prescriptions


----------



## FLArmyWife

Onetube and 5stars- sending you :dust:

Muffin- I was home schooled 5th-7th grade... my middle sister 1st-8th grade.. and my youngest sister K-8th. I think for the parents that have the time and patience, it is a much better learning environment

Pink- that sounds like an awesome way to keep yourself distracted.

AFM- just having a quiet time at home with 5 pups right now (3 are mine, 2 are my in-laws). DH is at a wedding rehearsal.. and everyone else is at work. Didn't get a nap in but I have the opportunity to get to bed early tonight so yay. So ready to move in to our new place next weekend.


----------



## ksierra44

We want to homeschool but i am not sure I'd be good at it.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

2 days til my gender scan!! Can't wait!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Saturday everyone. Hope all our lovely ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Tasha!!!! Can't wait to find out!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Yay tasha! :dance:

I can't believe some of our ladies are in or moving into their 16th week. :D

I hope everyone is doing well and enjoys the weekend.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

This weekend is dragging hehe I just want it to be Monday lol


----------



## ksierra44

Tasha i feel the same ! Ill just be getting my progesterone levels and a second hcg draw but im so ready for it!


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks flarmy and Mrs xxx 

5stars I feel the exact same. I took that last test and it was bfn!!! Boooo!!! 10dpo surely I'd have seen something, I don't feel pregnant either. The only thing making me doubt myself Is the spot of blood I had at 3dpo... It was too early for implantation. And too late for ovulation. I could send myself crazy.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies sorry I've bn MIA today, was with my boys and some friends celebrating my now 9 year old bday....but I think I see a hint of a line...I'm still early im 9 dpo but I promise it looks like a 2nd line in person....can someone please tweak it...it's a cheapie but I didn't wanna waste a 1st response....I could very well have line eyes :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







1stPicsArt_1439692927248.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## ksierra44

I think i see something too 5stars!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tasha I'm so excited for you! My guess is ALWAYS boy. 

5stars, I'm not sure I see anything but my fingers are tightly crossed for you.


----------



## busytulip

Naww no blue dyes :( they are just awful. Keeping FX'd for you!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry that lately I haven't been popping in as much...just feel like I've been so busy. I ended AF 2 days ago and tomorrow I am on CD 9. So just waiting to ovulate. I'm going to start taking OPKs tomorrow...I'm guessing I'll probably see a positive test around next weekend sometime. My fingers are crossed that this cycle is the one for me...but we'll see I guess :/ 

My MIL is coming out on September 9th for my daughters 1yr birthday party. I would absolutely love to be able to tell her in person that I'm pregnant. I already have a few ideas but again..I really hate getting my hopes up and every time I'm let down. 

Anyways I will try to pop in when I can! Sorry I just kind of come and go...but everytime I get a negative test I just feel so down and kind of shut off for a while. I'm just wanting to have another baby so so badly.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I kinda see it 5 stars. Can't tweak on my phone but will from the computer asap tomorrow. 

:hugs: ash


----------



## pinkpassion

I kind of see something 5stars...

Ashley, I know exactly how you feel.. and then to get it and it be taken is just brutal!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopefully someone can further edit it 5stars... all I can do is invert the colors...

I still see it though on the original
 



Attached Files:







5stars.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks FLArmyWife..I can see it but I took another cheapie today and it didn't get any darker...I'm not sure if I am or not at this point....so freaking frustrating....well I can't worry about myself right now I'm headed 3 hrs away to drop my daughter off to college....a little bittersweet day but I'm proud of her and I know she excited so ima put on my excited face in order to give her the best day ever....will check back in with you ladies later...have a fab day ladies..and I swear I'm not crazy I saw the line last night :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: don't loose hope.. there is still plenty of time.. 

I hope you have a lovely last few hours with your daughter before she enters the adult world. It'll all be ok mama. You've done good raising her and she's still your little girl.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awww thanks Flarmy ur making me tear up...such an emotional day :cry: :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars- mine took a few days to darken up. It seemed the same color the next day on a frer. I waited a couple more days, and then it finally darkened. Don't lose hope! And maybe try a frer. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I seen 5 stars but hate blue dye!!!! Ugh yuk yuk ugh !! Fx and take a frer!! 


Tasha can't wait to see that scan!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here ya go 5stars don't know if this helped lol but I see something, sorry I was Mia ... fx!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-16-13-24-01.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 18









Screenshot_2015-08-16-13-30-37.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars, that's the same test I used at 10dpo and it was very faint too. To the point where my SO thought I was crazy for thinking there was something there. Maybe pick up a FRER to take tomorrow! I've got my FX for you! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## onetubeleft

I see it 5stars!!!! Xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies I really hope I'm not going crazy lol...here's the one I took this morning before I left to take my daughter off to college...does the line look darker to you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1439755523391.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 30


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disneymom1129 said:


> 5stars, that's the same test I used at 10dpo and it was very faint too. To the point where my SO thought I was crazy for thinking there was something there. Maybe pick up a FRER to take tomorrow! I've got my FX for you! :dust: :hugs:

Yea I kinda feel like im losing my mind Disney lol...I can't show hubby b/c im trying to surprise him but I promise it looks like a 2nd line in person lol!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I actually see more of a line on today's test. I vote you ditch the blue dye and take a frer tomorrow!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks hopeful....I have only one 1st response and didn't wanna waste it....I have several digis though, they came in my ovulation kits, should I use one of those or just wait and use my 1st response....I called my friend over so she can look at it too...if she can see it then ima test in the morning with my 1st response...


----------



## FLArmyWife

I feel like the test today is a little darker. :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I believe frer are more sensitive than the digis but I might be wrong.


----------



## busytulip

I see positives on them both, but still don't care for blue dyes...I've seen too many ladies have their hearts crushed by false positives. I'd definitely try a frer. FX'd!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies, may i join you all? I THINK i'll be testing around august 31st? but i'm not sure. i won't know til i have a confirmed o.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Welcome MoomyofOne! Looking forward to seeing your tests!

5Stars - I swear I can see a line on both!!! Bring on that FRER!!! Or Muffin might get her bat and we'll all need to hide :)

It's been a busy weekend here. Went to a baby shower yesterday for DH's cousin... All everyone could talk about is us getting pregnant... I sat the entire time going, "come on people, have you any idea that we're trying!!!!" Yeah, pleasant day... Working today...


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies I really hope I'm not going crazy lol...here's the one I took this morning before I left to take my daughter off to college...does the line look darker to you ladies?

Eeek that's how mine looked! I am hoping and praying this is the beginning of your BFP!! :dance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Well we announced to the rest of the family tonight! Everyone's very excited. I'm glad that the cat is officially out of the bag and I don't have to be sneaky anymore lol. Just gotta tell my boss tomorrow then I plan on doing the Facebook announcement either tomorrow evening or Tuesday. 

My daughter wearing her shirt (she looks annoyed because she is :laugh2:. She was playing and I disturbed her to take the pic.)

*poof*


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Today is the day!!!! Any guesses ladies? My son thinks boy, my daughter thinks girl lol. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mrs. MB said:


> Welcome MoomyofOne! Looking forward to seeing your tests!
> 
> 5Stars - I swear I can see a line on both!!! Bring on that FRER!!! Or Muffin might get her bat and we'll all need to hide :)
> 
> It's been a busy weekend here. Went to a baby shower yesterday for DH's cousin... All everyone could talk about is us getting pregnant... I sat the entire time going, "come on people, have you any idea that we're trying!!!!" Yeah, pleasant day... Working today...

ugh don't you hate that? i HATE when people do that. as a rule i try not to ask anyone about kids. it's hard though i admit it. My sil just announced she's pregnant with her third saturday sooooo that was nice too. a nice rub in my face. seems she got preg right when i started trying. :cry:



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Today is the day!!!! Any guesses ladies? My son thinks boy, my daughter thinks girl lol. Xx

just for fun i'll guess boy! for some reason that's what i'm feelin!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Well we announced to the rest of the family tonight! Everyone's very excited. I'm glad that the cat is officially out of the bag and I don't have to be sneaky anymore lol. Just gotta tell my boss tomorrow then I plan on doing the Facebook announcement either tomorrow evening or Tuesday.
> 
> My daughter wearing her shirt (she looks annoyed because she is :laugh2:. She was playing and I disturbed her to take the pic.)

lol how cute! love the shirt!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome mommyof one

Yay Disney

I'm guessing boy Tasha.


Ok ladies off to the beach. I'll try and check in but can't make promises. 5 stars, Hope to pop in on good news. 

Love you all


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tasha im guessing girl

Disney I love the shirt

AFM I took a digital this morning and of course it said not pregnant,but im not sad b/c Im thinking it won't pick up anything right now b/c I think the earliest it displays is 1-2 weeks and im not even that far b/c af isn't late yet....trying to hold on til Wed wit my frer...so today -Wed is when the ugly witch should come but we shall see!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

5stars WAY too early for a digi!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

mommyxofxone said:


> 5stars WAY too early for a digi!!!!

Yea that's what I figured...I just had a lot of them and thought I needed to pee on something lol....Im still gonna wait until Wed and test with my frer


----------



## Pato

GM Lovelies....I've been kinda MIA from posting this weekend but TRUST....I've been stalking...lol...Just been feeling a bit down lately, guess my losses crept up on me, it happens from time to time, so I try to keep busy and not stress on TTC much. This month's plan is just wing it, NTNP....I'm still temping...:dohh: and I started both Maca tablets and Vitex tincture this cycle along with my prenatals, but as far stressing about O'ing and BDing on time and all that, I'm not stressing. Its's CD 9 and I haven't BD'd once as yet soooo....whatever....enough about me....

:hi: and welcome MommyofOne, you've found an amazing group of lovelies, hope you enjoy your stay with us....love 'em:flower:

5Stars....girl I'm on pins and needles waiting for that FRER today, I'm seeing lines on them blue dyes so I'm a waitin':flower:

Disney...congrats on the reveal, glad it went well, your DD is so cute in her shirt:flower:

All my preggy mommas hope you are all doing well...

Tasha...I'm guessing twins...lololol....one of each so I ened up right whichever way...:rofl:

To all my lovelies waitin to O...like me...:dust:
To all my lovelies waiting to test:dust:

Missing you Gwen and Daisy...
Pink...Hoping all is going well

Ashley honey:hugs:...I know how you feel...

Have a great week ladies, I might not be on much this week but I'll be checking in and making sure I don't fall too far behind in reading...kisses:flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Oh and welcome to our lovely pack of lady bugs :hugs: Mommy


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Tasha im guessing girl
> 
> Disney I love the shirt
> 
> AFM I took a digital this morning and of course it said not pregnant,but im not sad b/c Im thinking it won't pick up anything right now b/c I think the earliest it displays is 1-2 weeks and im not even that far b/c af isn't late yet....trying to hold on til Wed wit my frer...so today -Wed is when the ugly witch should come but we shall see!!!

I didn't get a positive digital until the day of my missed period. But I can understand the need to pee on something! 


Thanks everyone! Idk why I'm nervous to tell my boss today. But it's gotta be done!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome mommyofone! :flower: 

Tasha, I'm going boy. Same as always ;) 

Great reveal disney! I love the disney shirt, so perfect. 

5stars you are killing me!! I can't wait to see your frer.

Less stress sounds great Pato, hopefully this is your month :hugs: 

I hope everyone has a fabulous week!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

It's a girl!!!!! Xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> It's a girl!!!!! Xxx

Yayyyyy I was right:happydance:.....now where us my prize lol...well maybe my prize will be my BFP on Wednesday :winkwink: congrats hun!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Tasha!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay Tasha!!! Well I was wrong :haha: huge congratulations on your little lady :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi mommyofone!!# :)

5stars take a frer!!!!! 

Hope everyone is good!! I'm on cd 7 I think or 6? I have to look. .. so anyways just keeping time passed with crazy kiddos and school starting :) I miss yall &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

5starsplus1 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> It's a girl!!!!! Xxx
> 
> Yayyyyy I was right:happydance:.....now where us my prize lol...well maybe my prize will be my BFP on Wednesday :winkwink: congrats hun!Click to expand...


I really really hope that's your prize :D fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats tasha, I thought that looked like a girl nub!!! :)

Welcome moomy!!!!

Afm: not much to report... just getting ready for my tests on Friday , so that's about it... CD 7 for me.. not much to report, no bd'ing yet and will use condoms this month, I ordered a new kind, they are lubricant and spermicide free, my dr said it's not a latex allergy but probably a reaction to the N-9 they use for spermicide...
Luckily Trojan reimbursed me because those things are expensive !!! But the new ones were even more expensive!! :/.. o well hopefully this month is the only month we need them!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm super emotional today! I can't stop crying. I cried because I'm excited for Tasha, I watched a video on youtube that wasn't even sad and cried, and I cried when I realized nothing sounds good for lunch. Oh man I'm such a mess! Poor hubby :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Awe I am sorry hopeful! I hope you feel better!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww hopeful :( NO crying! !! Lol jk I'm sorry luv


----------



## busytulip

welcome mommyofone :wave:

Awww hopeful, those darn pregnancy hormones :(

Congrats tasha :pink: Girls are so much fun!

5stars I think a BFP sounds like a great prize! :dance: You're driving us mad by holding off on the frer. :haha:

Pink I hope the new condoms aren't an irritant.

muffin good luck with starting the kids off in school. It usually take us a bit to fall into a new routine. I hope you manage quickly.

Pato I hope the relaxed approach works out well for you.

Disney that shirt is fab, cute reveal. Let us know how the news goes over with your boss. Praying all goes well!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats tasha!!!! 
Aww a little girl &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
.....What was your baking soda test for accuracy lol girl or boy!!?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww thanks busy, yes it takes us a little while to fall into schedule &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; how are you :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

I'm doing pretty good muffin. My 9th and 6th grader had an intro 1/2 day at school today and then all of the kids will go tomorrow. The calendar has filled up very quickly. :haha:

I'm on CD 19 and still in the waiting game. Fun times. I think that's why I live so vicariously through our testers, it's just SOOO long between times that I even have a chance to POAS. :rofl:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> Welcome MoomyofOne! Looking forward to seeing your tests!
> 
> 5Stars - I swear I can see a line on both!!! Bring on that FRER!!! Or Muffin might get her bat and we'll all need to hide :)
> 
> It's been a busy weekend here. Went to a baby shower yesterday for DH's cousin... All everyone could talk about is us getting pregnant... I sat the entire time going, "come on people, have you any idea that we're trying!!!!" Yeah, pleasant day... Working today...

Mrs.MB please don't get Muffin and her bat lol...I promise I will test Wednesday lol!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks for the nice words about the reveal everyone! So glad it's out there!

Congrats Tasha! A little princess :)

5stars I am going to be on pins and needles until Wednesday! You better pee on that stick first thing in the AM! :trouble:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes Disney I am too....I just want it to be Wednesday already lol....I have a question for you ladies...I started having really milky like cm...I ran to the bathrooom twice at wrk b/c I thought I was starting AF....did any of you get a BFP when you noticed an increase in cm....usually around the time of af im very dry or have very little sticky cm!


----------



## onetubeleft

5stars I have the same as you! Due Af on Wednesday and had some cramps. Took a test today and bfn but my mucus is like a clump if yellow. Hope someone can answer your question good luck xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Who needs muffins bat!!?? I got it right here! Almost had to use it at Walmart today :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

&#55357;&#56834; .. muffin.. you know how Walmart is!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars-that's how my cm was before my bfp!!! There was a ton of it! Hoping it's a good sign! Don't know how you're waiting till Wednesday, but good for you! Can't wait to see that test!!! FX!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Tasha! Is that girl number 2 for you?


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> 5stars-that's how my cm was before my bfp!!! There was a ton of it! Hoping it's a good sign! Don't know how you're waiting till Wednesday, but good for you! Can't wait to see that test!!! FX!

Thanks Tie I hope it's a good sign also...I noticed on my ride home from wrk I didn't have my usual af pimple on my chin :happydance: really hope I get my BFP this month...and it's easy to wait it out when ur use to getting BFN...I would rather see af than a BFN....they are the devil :cry:


----------



## ksierra44

I had my BFP last Wednesday but AF isnt due until this Wednesday and I have thick CM and sometimes it is yellow!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Tasha. 

Fingers crossed for everyone. .

Slightly burnt over here. .. but enjoying the beach


----------



## mommyxofxone

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> It's a girl!!!!! Xxx


congrats tasha!!!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Congrats tasha!!!!
> Aww a little girl &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> .....What was your baking soda test for accuracy lol girl or boy!!?

I know when i did the baking soda test it was right- i got a girl. BUT i can't remember what it did lol! what is it supposed to do to know which is which? would love to test again if i can ever get pregnant sheesh seems like it'll never happen. 


cd 18 here and another negative opk. darker than yesterdays (not by much) but it still is slightly. i thought for SURE i was going to get a positive today because of the cramps i'm getting- the temp dip, and the full ferning. going to dtd tonight just in case. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890001&amp;d=1439843643


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn how ya doin luv


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mommy... um hmmm.. u need to get to the bedroom and off of here. .. and get to bd!!! Mmmm hmmm. .lmbo!! :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn how ya doin luv

Hey girly, I'm just waiting...AF is due this week so we shall see:coffee:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I totally understand 5stars. Can't wait for Wednesday!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Cornfieldland said:


> Congrats Tasha! Is that girl number 2 for you?

Yes :) I have a boy and a girl but wanted another girl :)


Post didn't quite for some reason but baking soda test didn't do anything at all no fizz nothing.
Chinese gender thing said boy.
Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, are you taking baby aspirin??


----------



## mommyxofxone

tasha chinese thing was wrong for me


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars are you really making us wait till Wednesday? ?! :saywhat: :cry: :wacko: 


:juggle: just gonna have to keep myself entertained lmbo :plane:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars are you really making us wait till Wednesday? ?! :saywhat: :cry: :wacko:
> 
> 
> :juggle: just gonna have to keep myself entertained lmbo :plane:

Hahahaha im actually thinking more along the lines of Thursday now Muffin :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

5stars!!!! You're killing us!!! I keep checking to see if you decided to go ahead and test, now I have to wait till Thursday?!?!? Lol. Muffin get the the bat!!! Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

No Tie please don't tell muffin to get the bat lol...im just thinking that tomorrow is the 1st day of school for the kiddos and im not sure if I will have time to POAS and get everyone up and out the house in time...I will see and if I don't please don't kill me....I want to know as bad as you ladies but im super nervous and just don't wanna get let down....granted we haven't bn trying a whole year or two but to know that ive never had problems getting pregnant before just does something to my mental state....I have 5 healthy babies and number 6 is bn stubborn lol...ladies I will make sure that you all are the 1st to know after I test!


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's it I'm getting the bat.. I CANNOT BELIEVE they made me get the bat!? :grr:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahhh 5stars you are killing me! I'm so not a patient person! :headspin: 

Well ladies, I tried the baking soda test today. It did a whole lotta nothing so I guess girl result?! We will have to wait and see if it is right. 12 week ultrasound in 7 days and counting.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hopeful im the same but im scared lol....Muffin now lets think about this lol if you get the bat I really won't be able to test until next week hahahahaha!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Fine I'll wait your right :dohh: I don't know what I was thinkin, now girls you see I'm a little crazy. . I tried to tell u..
:coffee: waiting patiently 

Ps.. luv u 5stars I don't want u to be let down either
:hugs:
:dust:

Our bodies need to behave or else :trouble:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Counting down the hours 5stars! :coffee:

Announced to Facebook this morning (as some of you may have noticed.) It's nice to have it out there in the open now!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I understand 5stars. We are just excited for you. We don't want you to be let down either. You do your test whenever is best for you. We will be here waiting!!! Lol. Can't wait!!!!
Hopeful- mine did the same thing. Maybe this group will end up with a bunch of girls! Can't wait to find out!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Tie....I just have a lot of mixed feelings....I'm having symptoms but it could really go either way at this point! Glad u ladies understand....love you gals muah!


----------



## Cornfieldland

So I got a faint BFP at 11dpo on a dollar store test this afternoon. With my history who knows what will come of it, but in guess it's better than no line.


----------



## pinkpassion

O corn !!!!!!!! Yay!!! Are you taking baby aspirin? I hope it is your sticky.. I understand the hesitation !!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink...I don't know what sensitivity this cheap $ test is and the line is faint so not getting hopeful unless it's a real dark line. But yes I took baby aspirin this cycle.
We shall see...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful...I'm looking forward to finding out if u r having a girl! Exciting!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies, af due tomorrow so I'm asking you all to keep her away for me!!! 

Took a test yesterday at 12dpo and bfn. Had some cramps too so not holding out much hope but you never know

Corn ive missed you, ive got my fingers firmly crossed for you. Lots of positivity xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks Onetube, ur a sweetie. I hope she stays away for you! Looks like u and I and five stars r on the same cycle this month.


----------



## onetubeleft

Yep looks like it, my luck is that tomorrow morning I'll wake up with af greeting me. Either that or it'll be last thing tomorrow night when ive worked my self up all day thinking im preggers &#128518;&#128553;&#128557;


----------



## mommyxofxone

finally ladies! cd19 is the day

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890269&amp;d=1439937891


----------



## 5starsplus1

So excited for you corn....please don't think I'm dumb for asking but what does baby aspirin help do?


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars no stupid questions. Some women need it if they have clotting issues that r preventing them from having a sticky bean. I don't know if that's my problem but I'm taking it because I can't get the help I need from drs so I'm just trying it.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> So I got a faint BFP at 11dpo on a dollar store test this afternoon. With my history who knows what will come of it, but in guess it's better than no line.

Woohoo! :happydance: Lots and lots of sticky dust!! :dust:


onetubeleft said:


> Hey ladies, af due tomorrow so I'm asking you all to keep her away for me!!!
> 
> Took a test yesterday at 12dpo and bfn. Had some cramps too so not holding out much hope but you never know
> 
> Corn ive missed you, ive got my fingers firmly crossed for you. Lots of positivity xxx

Hope the :witch: stays far away! Or I will make muffin get the bat..


mommyxofxone said:


> finally ladies! cd19 is the day
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890269&amp;d=1439937891

Go catch that egg! GL! :sex: :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!! Post a pic!!! Holy moly!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin...u just want something to tweak hehehe...it's very faint don't know if it will show...I'll try


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ok so here it is mid day 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## 5starsplus1

I can see it corn....no tweaking needed....congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks 5stars.but I've had a MC and 2 cms this year so not holding my breath yet


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwwww corn lets just pray the the aspirin wrked...I will be praying for you to have a nice healthy sticky bean this time around!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats corn!!!


----------



## JLM73

Corn I see it!
Oh wow congrats Lady!


----------



## busytulip

Corn praying this is your sticky rainbow!!

mommyofone looks like our cycles are similar-nice to have a buddy-good luck!

5stars-Thursday? Really? Nooooooo we can't wait that long :haha:

onetube FX'd the :witch: stays far, far away!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Our little corn!! The wine and dine worked! ! I'm excited for you luv! I know your worried but try to not be , (easier said) 
I'm praying for that little bean to grow!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; luv u!! :hugs:


----------



## ksierra44

Praying Corn! You still have a baby right nnow and thats great.


----------



## pinkpassion

I totally see it corn !!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

No mistaking it corn. Praying for a sticky bean :hugs: :happydance: 

Mommyofone yay for +opk! Hope you catch that egg girl.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Corn! That is not very light!!!! It's very obvious! Sooo excited for you! Praying the asprin is the answer and this little peanut is the one! Yay yay yay!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Guys what is the baby aspirin for? :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, some women have clotting issues and need something to help prevent blood clots that could end the pregnancy or cause issues !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh wow I didn't know? But I asked my friend before I seen your response and she takes it too I didn't even know she did .. learn something new. Thanks pink


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn what days this month did you bd ? On O day or before? I need some tips ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hmmmm...so I took a $store test with fmu and nothing really. Oh crap....oh well. I think I'm done testing early.


----------



## Cornfieldland

There's still a very faint line but fainter than yesterday, and my boobs aren't hurting as much..so anyhow I'll just wait it out.


----------



## onetubeleft

Chin up corn. We are here. Have faith. I'm thinking of you today. 

Af is due but no sign yet. I'm not even gonna test don't wanna waste the money or have the let down x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just wanted you ladies to know I have been reading just no real time to respond. 

Corn- i have FX for you and sending lots of sticky :dust:

5stars- i will be checking back from the beach to see your test

:dust: onetube

GL to all our testing ladies, catch taht eggy to all our midcycle girls, and chin up all our early CD girls. Love you all and thinking of yall from the sand.


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, dollar store tests are literally crap for progression!!! my IC's did that too.. heck my frer did that too.. scared the crap out of me and I'm sure yall can remember me being a huge pain over it!!
I'm so hoping that you get to take this baby home!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ladies my temp went down today! after that positive opk?! :cry: i've never had this happen before. i don't know what to do? do i keep taking opks? do i just assume o is still coming? i have lots of o cramping today, lower back pain, i just don't know what to do.


----------



## pinkpassion

mommyxofxone said:


> ladies my temp went down today! after that positive opk?! :cry: i've never had this happen before. i don't know what to do? do i keep taking opks? do i just assume o is still coming? i have lots of o cramping today, lower back pain, i just don't know what to do.

My temp always drops the day of O.. then goes up the next day, so it could just mean you are going to ovulate today. Get to Bd'ing!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hun. my temp usually drops the day before or of the positive opk, i dont' remember ever having it drop day of o. that makes me feel better! we dtd the last two days. and are totally prepared for today and tomorrow just to make sure. i just wasn't expecting such a drop!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink is right corn .. ic and dollar store are CRAP for progression, you are still early just wait it out and see darlin fx!! :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mommy slowly walk away from the computer.....go attack that dh and make a baby u crazy girl! No crying!? It's too early for my aggressive behavior :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hmmm...so the line dried just as dark as yesterday so hmmm. Dam these cheap tests guess I'll buy a frer to see.


----------



## pinkpassion

yes Corn, a frer please!!! :haha: Those darn cheapies just stress us out!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

FX for you Corn!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ummm yes corn. . I believe a frer will do just fine... waiting... 
:coffee:


----------



## Cornfieldland

That means I have to take a shower ; ) and put makeup on and go to store lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Lol. Just put on a hat and big sunglasses. Ha ha. Imagine the looks in the pregnancy test isle. Lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

So... I have a problem.. My dr said it was incredibly unlikely I'm allergic to latex because when I had my d&c they were using lots of latex and I never had a problem. So she told me to get condoms without spermicide and without lube, so I did.. we used one last night and it was so irritating.. and I ended up with the same issue again.. Itchy and irritated and miserable.. Some things I saw when looking online this am were that it could just be irritation from the condom getting too dry and friction causing irritation, and the other option is latex allergy.. but I don't have a problem with any other kind of latex things. it's so weird!! what do you ladies think?! 
I told dh it's a sign that we aren't supposed to be trying to prevent :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I say give up the condoms ; ) ur body hates them. If DH is taking forever ; ) it might be to much for u. There is those spermicide pill things u can put up there and the melt. If u try that and u feel the same then u know it's that.


----------



## pinkpassion

I think I'm just going to give them up.. we will start trying again in September, we just have to avoid the next week because I should be ovulating in the next 5 or so days!


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> So... I have a problem.. My dr said it was incredibly unlikely I'm allergic to latex because when I had my d&c they were using lots of latex and I never had a problem. So she told me to get condoms without spermicide and without lube, so I did.. we used one last night and it was so irritating.. and I ended up with the same issue again.. Itchy and irritated and miserable.. Some things I saw when looking online this am were that it could just be irritation from the condom getting too dry and friction causing irritation, and the other option is latex allergy.. but I don't have a problem with any other kind of latex things. it's so weird!! what do you ladies think?!
> I told dh it's a sign that we aren't supposed to be trying to prevent :haha:


I have the same issue with latex condoms. It's weird because I am a nurse and I use latex gloves in the clinic. But for some reason it makes me super dry and it itches and irritates me down there. So we stopped using them. Maybe it is because you are not used to using them and the fact that you don't want to be preventing right now(totally understandable :hugs:) that it is a making you think you have an allergy. Is you DH in control enough to pull out? Before we started trying my DH pulled out because I couldn't handle condoms. :flower::flower:

AFM Af supposed to start on the 23rd. I have had intermittent cramps for almost three weeks... they are not painful but they are there. I also have had a sore throat for the past week. Which is unusual for me. Anyway I am not getting excited (trying at least) because AF was 6 days late last month and no BFP :cry:. So we will just see what happens. I am not sure when I will test though probably if AF is late.


----------



## pinkpassion

I asked dh if he would be able to pull out and he said no.. so really what I say. if it happens it happens.. I go in two days for my bloodwork.. hopefully something will show up and if I get pregnant then we can get everything worked out!


----------



## pinkpassion

And besides that , it NEVER happens for me on the first month trying.. so honestly it could be a while before we get pregnant even with trying!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn. . No face paint today.. get your booty in that car!! I have 2 boxes here lol but your too far away! Hurry! Your killing us here

Actually I got 2 boxes at Walmart because they had 3$ off coupon on each box of frer so I paid 5.98 for each box of 2 I was like STOCK UP time :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I told u pink I have the same exact issue .. it sucks but EVERYTHING irritates me , it's not that it's an allergy I just have no clue but I'm so sensitive. . And I agree with corn just give um up ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg u guys.....going to my drs in a hour to get a rec for HCG and progesterone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahhhhh corn!!!!!! Holy daylights! !!! You have a baby in your belly! !!! I'm sooooo happy for u luv!! I wish I could hug u for real &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

What days around O did u bd this month! !?,


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars how ya doin punkin? ? &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

I didn't use OPKs and had weird EWCM so I'm not sure. But I usually do around cd 15. And we bd cd 10, 13, 15. Might have O'd later than 15 this time...oh boy this is scary !


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Wow!!!! That is a great line!!!! So freaking excited for you Corn! Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Just try to stay positive , I'm soooo happy for u!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; awww it's a wonderful day &#9825;&#9825; :hugs: I'm sure scary too, but still wonderful


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Omg u guys.....going to my drs in a hour to get a rec for HCG and progesterone.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:......ooohhhh maaannn:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> So... I have a problem.. My dr said it was incredibly unlikely I'm allergic to latex because when I had my d&c they were using lots of latex and I never had a problem. So she told me to get condoms without spermicide and without lube, so I did.. we used one last night and it was so irritating.. and I ended up with the same issue again.. Itchy and irritated and miserable.. Some things I saw when looking online this am were that it could just be irritation from the condom getting too dry and friction causing irritation, and the other option is latex allergy.. but I don't have a problem with any other kind of latex things. it's so weird!! what do you ladies think?!
> I told dh it's a sign that we aren't supposed to be trying to prevent :haha:

Have you tried using them with latex friendly lube....I get irritated if I don't use them with a lube because I get so dry when using them, but without them I'm a slug....maybe you can try that


----------



## pinkpassion

We used preseed because I know that doesn't irritate me, and we used it often anytime it felt like it was getting dry...
O well!!!!!


CORN!!!!!!! OMG, congrats hun!!!!!! Can't wait for your numbers!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

corn! congrats! what a beautiful line!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Instantly stressed guys! My dr says he doesn't know how to prescribe progesterone. So I'm going to a lab where I can see the results online tomorrow before work, and if it comes back low I'll wait in ER after my shift I guess. Frustrated! Hoping it's not a issue...


----------



## Cornfieldland

I mean I won't get it drawn until tomorrow, so hopefully this week it comes back.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I could go today but I'm worried since I'm only 3weeks and 6 days that the HCG is low....should I just drive 30mjns to get it done?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ok I'm gonna calm the heck down and just do it tomorrow... I'm a bit of a freak right now ; ) I can't control everything.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Omg u guys.....going to my drs in a hour to get a rec for HCG and progesterone.

What a BEAUTIFUL line!! Congrats and sticky dust!

5stars wrote us on fb and she's having issues logging in on here! Hoping it gets resolved soon. 5stars if you're reading this, message admin and hopefully they'll take care of it!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Calm down corn, breath! .. you poor thing, I mean the line looks perfect to me on a frer for 11 dpo. . Your dr. Should send u somewhere to get your progesterone though. But for now let's just pray everything is perfect and there is no issue &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars said CONGRATS to corn :) &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok guys this is from 5stars..she asked us to post this on here..


5stars
"Ok this is the problem, we have bn VERY bz and haven't babdy danced in about two weeks....We finally did it last night and this more I had milky cm and a very tiny spot of light pink discharge....I put on a pad because at this point im dissapointed....but now I have not had one spot of bleeding...do you guys think it's too late for this to be IB.... my cycle is 24-27 days and I ovulated between the 5th and the 7th....Im very nervous and I just need some answers...can someone please help...please ladies if no one knows please copy and paste to the thread"


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn.. that sounds exactly like me.. fortunately if it's a progesterone issue (unless super low) it won't affect you for a bit, you have time to take care of it!!! I wish I could just overnight my progesterone to you.. heck I'm not using it lol.... hmmmmm.... is that even legal?! Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

To 5stars: 
It could be ib, or it could be a very sensitive cervix from increasing hormones!! That happens after dtd when pregnant sometimes. .. that's my best guess!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay!!! Huge congrats corn!! That's a fabulous looking BFP!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink when exactly do you need to go on progesterone? I thought it was the sooner the better...


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes that is true but with my dd I was almost 5 weeks before I went on it.. the good card you have in your hand is that all progesterone starts out low, even in healthy pregs.. it climbs like hcg, sometimes fast sometimes slow.. it's when it doesn't climb or drops when it's the real problem.. if it climbs and then never reaches an appropriate number that's sufficient to support a pregnancy (which is generally the issue with progesterone deficiency ) you generally have enough time to fix it..


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies thought I'd update I'm having some spotting. Af was due today. So I'm just guessing it's the witch. May need that bat now... So dissapointed... My lower tummy feels rock hard and I'm sicky. This sucks. Wanted it to be bfp. What a shit week. Do I count today as cd1? Seeing as it's not full flow yet? Xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yayyyyyyyy im back

so sorry onetube and yes if it starts full flow count today as cd1....

congrats Corn :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry onetube : (


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies update....im officially on cd1.....im going to call the fertility Dr tomorrow so she can do an ultrasound of my left tube....im sooooooo hurt and really let down right now....I seriously don't know what to do with myself right now....this is why I don't test early b/c in my heart of hearts I can always feel when im pregnant....I will pop in from time to time but im going off until I can get some answers :cry::cry::cry: Im going for a ride before the hubby gets home so I can cry my little eyes out...I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS!!!! Am I bn punished???....baby #6 where are you???? Lord please help me not to go into a depression!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aw I am so sorry 5stars! I really thought and hoped this was it for you! Wish I was closer so I could give you a hug! Don't get depressed. It will happen! We are here for you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars I'm so sorry :hugs: Don't give up it just takes a bit longer for us over 35ers. It will happen for you xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies update....im officially on cd1.....im going to call the fertility Dr tomorrow so she can do an ultrasound of my left tube....im sooooooo hurt and really let down right now....I seriously don't know what to do with myself right now....this is why I don't test early b/c in my heart of hearts I can always feel when im pregnant....I will pop in from time to time but im going off until I can get some answers :cry::cry::cry: Im going for a ride before the hubby gets home so I can cry my little eyes out...I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS!!!! Am I bn punished???....baby #6 where are you???? Lord please help me not to go into a depression!!!!!

:hugs::hugs: we are here for you.


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars aww darlin :cry: I'm so sorry oh my goodness don't cry .... :hugs:

Onetube you as well I'm so sorry luvies 
&#9825;&#9825; :hugs:

I hate it when this happens to my girls, and we don't know why, we are here for each other &#9825; no giving up!!
:friends:

I'm sending the bat for that witch!! :trouble:


----------



## ksierra44

Try using coconut oil as lube pink. I used to have thesame issue and coconut oil helpe!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry to hear the news onetube :( 

Same for you 5stars, I was really thinking this was it. No giving up hope hun, it'll happen.


----------



## FLArmyWife

SO happy for you corn!

:( in sorry onetube and 5stars. I hope you both get sticky beans soon


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies im a little better now....hubby came home and made me feel a lot better....the forehead kiss does it every time :hugs:....He told me not to worry we will get there....he said he was one step ahead of the game with planning for the fertility Dr....I love him to pieces but I just don't wanna stress him out!!! Keep us in your prayers ladies as we talk with the dr at our next apt which hopefully will be in the next couple of days....love all of you like my own little sisters :hugs:...I really appreciate all the kind wrds....I was just having a moment!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ur allowed a moment 5stars, this TTC stuff takes it's toll on you emotionally. Im so glad ur DH is so sweet and loving that's just what you need.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks corn and yes he's so amazing....again I'm happy for ur little bean n I'm praying it sticks and I'm also praying that you have a peace of mind until you get the meds you need...keep calm chick you have a bean in the oven :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww yall sweetie pies Makin me tear up :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww so much emotion on this thread...
I'm so sorry onetube and 5stars !!!! Huge hugs to both of you!!!!! I have high hopes we will also get our rainbow very soon!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks for the advice ladies!!! I told dh today that those "new" condoms really did a number on me, he said.. "well it's settled then, I never wanted to stop trying , so we are just going to go for it and let whatever happens happen!!!!" 
Wwwhhhhaaaattttttttt..... alright you convinced me!!!!!!!! We are just going to let whatever happen that's supposed to happen!!!


----------



## busytulip

onetube and 5stars sooo sorry ladies :hugs:
Pink awww glad you and hubby are on the same page. 
Praying all you ladies get your sticky beans soon!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Pink! Praying this is your month!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pink!!! That's awesome! ! I need your dh to come talk to mine.... ummmm... yea mine runs to the thought of more ... but. Ya know.. anyways I'm jealous lmbo that's great!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies.. I'm anxious, nervous, excited... too many emotions!!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sounds like a good plan pink. Just enjoy your time with your husband and it'll happen when it's supposed to. Praying for a sticky rainbow <3


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Time to start all over again. &#128553; just hope this ones the one!!! Congrats corn please keep me up to date. And 5stars. I'm here for you. We should be running along side one aborher this cycle. I'm going to invest in lots of opks I think. On a mission !!!!


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies....busy thread we have...
Corn girl....I'm so freaking happy for you girl...praying this one is a sticky beany:hugs:

5Stars and Onetube.....I'm so sorry that witch found you...muffin get taht bat, we going on a witch hunt girl..

Flarmy....enjoy your beach days:hugs:
Disney, Pink, Muffin, Ksierra, Ccoast, Mummyofone,Jlm, Mrs.MB, et al...how you ladies doing???

Whatever became of oldermummy????

Daisy, Gwen and Ashley.....Miss you guys


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, I've had zero time, I'm sorry.

OMG, CORN!!!!! So excited for you!!! Congratulations sweetie!

All the ladies moving on to the next cycle - I'm with you, there is zero chance for me this month. 

I will be gone until Monday on a work trip. I'm going to be in the Yosemite park in the remote part with no reception. I'll probably need to take a day off to catch up :) everyone be well and healthy while I'm gone. Love you all!


----------



## Pato

AFM....CD12 today and judging by all the EWCM and O pain, I may well be Oing today... will see how that turns out


----------



## pinkpassion

I've seen oldermummy over in first tri , she got her bfp but I don't know much about it!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pato said:


> Gm lovelies....busy thread we have...
> Corn girl....I'm so freaking happy for you girl...praying this one is a sticky beany:hugs:
> 
> 5Stars and Onetube.....I'm so sorry that witch found you...muffin get taht bat, we going on a witch hunt girl..
> 
> Flarmy....enjoy your beach days:hugs:
> Disney, Pink, Muffin, Ksierra, Ccoast, Mummyofone,Jlm, Mrs.MB, et al...how you ladies doing???
> 
> Whatever became of oldermummy????
> 
> Daisy, Gwen and Ashley.....Miss you guys

doing ok thanks love. not sure whats going on. i got that positive opk but no confirmation yet that i actually o'd. cp still high, and getting cramps today. i honestly don't know. :shrug: i just feel super out this cycle.


----------



## ccoastgal

Pato said:


> Gm lovelies....busy thread we have...
> Corn girl....I'm so freaking happy for you girl...praying this one is a sticky beany:hugs:
> 
> 5Stars and Onetube.....I'm so sorry that witch found you...muffin get taht bat, we going on a witch hunt girl..
> 
> Flarmy....enjoy your beach days:hugs:
> Disney, Pink, Muffin, Ksierra, Ccoast, Mummyofone,Jlm, Mrs.MB, et al...how you ladies doing???
> 
> Whatever became of oldermummy????
> 
> Daisy, Gwen and Ashley.....Miss you guys

Good Morning,

I am doing ok just waiting to see if I start in the next three days. I was having cramps for the last three weeks and so far I haven't had any cramps today. :shrug: But I don't want to test until I am 7 days late. 

I saw in your other post that you might be O'ing today. Go catch that eggy girly!! :sex::sex::sex:

:dust::dust::dust: To everyone!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Goodmorning lady's! So just had bloods drawn and off to work. I feel like I could be spider man right now and climb up a wall ; ) I am a total reck and so anxious....lord help me! Hopefully my work day goes by fast and isn't horrible : ) please no poopy diapers please!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good morning luvlies &#128522; 

Well yes pato I will be more then happy to join u and be able to use the bat .. especially on a witch hunt!! :haha:

Not much here.. cd10 woo hoo lol as yall know I usually haven't been O until like cd 17-20 .. I cut wayyyy back on bf so maybe sooner this cycle fx ..
Luv yall hope it's a great day! &#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn , what do you do?
I can't wait to hear what your numbers are!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Corn praying for great numbers.

Pato good luck catching that eggy
Oldermummy got her bfp a little while ago. She is just shy of 5 weeks and I think she goes in for a scan next Tuesday. She was in a car accident yesterday but everyone is okay. :)

muffin I hope that cutting back on BFing helps

AFM finally in the TWW. I won't be testing early though.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats corn!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

ccoast why are you going to wait until you're a week late to test?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato, I am well. Busy with work and DD kindergarten and such. Hope you are doing well yourself :hugs:

Corn I am sooo happy for you :). Hope your numbers come back great and that this is your sticky bean! :flower:

To my ladies waiting to O or are in the TWW: :dust:


Date we find out gender: September 12th. We are getting a private scan done on the 11th, and doing a reveal the next evening. Can't wait! 23 more days! But who's counting :) :yellow:


----------



## ccoastgal

busytulip said:


> ccoast why are you going to wait until you're a week late to test?

Because I was 6 days late last month which never happens and I was soo excited and AF came on the 6th day. :cry: I hate seeing BFN's so I am just going to try to wait. Something else that makes me nervous my mom never got a BFP on a HPT until she was at least two months all pregnancies were confirmed by blood.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies how is everyone doing today? AFM I am on day two of my cycle...I am going to my fertility Dr tomorrow to do an ultrasound to look at my left tube...we are also going to talk about moving forward with what we can do to get things rolling....Im praying for some exciting news and you all know I will keep you posted...muah...have a great day ladies!


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Corn , what do you do?
> I can't wait to hear what your numbers are!!!!!

Pink I work in Dialysis in the hospitals. It's not bad, but I so deal with blood and bodily fluids and when I was pregnant and had morning sickness I would gag and puke if I had to assist with toileting : ) fun times!


----------



## 5starsplus1

onetubeleft said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words. Time to start all over again. &#55357;&#56873; just hope this ones the one!!! Congrats corn please keep me up to date. And 5stars. I'm here for you. We should be running along side one aborher this cycle. I'm going to invest in lots of opks I think. On a mission !!!!

Im not doing any opk's this time around...we are gonna just go with the flow of things and enjoy each other....I feel like we are under so much pressure when we use opk's...Ive never ever used them with my other kiddos and ended up getting pregnant with no problem....even the nurses at the fertility dr told me not to use them last month but I was hard-headed smh....my girlfriend said that she will watch the kiddos if we wanted to do a weekend getaway and make this baby lol...we just need to relax and im sure baby #6 will make his/her way to us!

but Onetube ime not knocking them I think they are very helpful but also stressful for us!...good luck hun!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ooo corn, I feel for you!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX pink!

Enjoy your trip mrs MB

hope you catch that eggy Pato

FX for awesome numbers corn]
:dust: busy


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Super jealous you are finding out gender so soon Disney! I have to wait till Sept 28th!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hope all our lovely ladies had a decent week.. tomorrow is Friday! I probably won't be on much until Saturday night seeing as we move Saturday morning.. tomorrow will be a busy day setting up utilities and such.

Disney, you'll find out before me! Our reveal is on Sept 19th..
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ksierra44

Hey ladie! Congrats to the BFPs and good luck to tthose on their next cycle. 

AFM: I'll be 5 weeks Sunday according to LMP. I've been dealing with cramping, lower back and hip pain and being tired. Being on my feet for 8 hours straight and walking 6+ miles wears on me


----------



## mommyxofxone

i think i'm finally 2dpo, and in the tww! sept 2nd i'll be testing.


----------



## Cornfieldland

So my progesterone is still pending but my HCG is 261, probably around 13dpo. 
Just freaking out because I took my other frer with fmu and it's a bit lighter than two days ago when I took it on a 3hr hold. Iduno...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well now the frers look the same....maybe I'm just a little on edge


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I know how that feels.. just try to relax.. are you having more hcg drawn? Those are great numbers for 13dpo!!!!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> So my progesterone is still pending but my HCG is 261, probably around 13dpo.
> Just freaking out because I took my other frer with fmu and it's a bit lighter than two days ago when I took it on a 3hr hold. Iduno...

Not sure about numbers but maybe one of the more experienced ladies can comment on this. Is progeterone supposed to be a specific 'strength'? IDK much about it but my local vitamin store here sells it off the shelves. Girl there explained they are two types, one used mainly by women going through perimenopause and another more costly one for ladies needing to balance their hormones.....


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm... today is the day!!! I start all my tests today!!! I've been having ewcm today so should O sometime around Tuesday.... no O pain but that is normal, usually I have ewcm 5ish days before O and it becomes more abundant with each day, then O pains about 2-3 days before O with the worst being day of or day before... we dtd this am but now I'm regretting it.. I'm scared of problems from not waiting long enough. ..... ugh..


----------



## pinkpassion

Also.... my bday is Monday!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Corn im sure ur little bean is ok :hugs:

Pink im glad you and the hubby decided to move ahead but try not to be scared but I can understand if you are :hugs:

AFM......of course my dr appointment would get canceled at 7:26 this morning :growlmad: Muffin where are you with the bat :trouble::grr: forget the bat im bringing out all the :gun: lol...im frustrated but then again im ok...the nurse apologized b/c she didn't know the ultrasound tech would be out today :nope: but I have the very 1st appointment on Monday at 7:45 :happydance: then she tells me that they would do a vaginal ultrasound :saywhat: hey im only on my 3rd cd and that table would be very messy lol...she said they do it all the time and not to be embarrassed ha uh im not b/c by Monday I would just be spotting if that lol...well anyways ladies hope you gals have a lovely Friday!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato where are you in your cycle?

Happy early bday Pink :cake::friends:


----------



## Pato

Lovely day to all my lovelies.....hope everyone is having a great day so far..

Corn....try to relax honey....I know it's not easy, but baby corn will be just fine..:hugs:

:dust: to all TWWers and upcoming testers...
:flower: for all my baby mommas....lol

AFM....I'm CD13 today and its funny, FF gave me crosshairs at CD10 making me 3DPO, but I don't think I've Oed yet:shrug: I had awful O pain last night and this morning but so far not much EWCM. I had plenty EWCM on CD 9 and CD10. Plus I really haven'y had much of a thermal shift either as my bbt is only now back to where it was when I started AF....Is it possible that I could have Oed so very early???? Good thing I was DTD everyday since CD9. IDK, sigh....another confusing cycle


----------



## 5starsplus1

Sorry Pato guess we where typing at the same time lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Corn, I am praying that little peanut is a sticky one and that you are able to have some peace of mind. I understand being really nervous after a cp. Are you getting your hcg drawn again? 
FX for you Pato! Just keep bd and try not to stress! Hoping this is your cycle!


----------



## Cornfieldland

So my progesteone is 77 nmol/l don't know what that means but I think it's high or good


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- lots of :dust: that your numbers continue to look good.

pink- hope all the testing goes well

pato- FX that no matter when you O you catch that eggy


Well ladies.. I'm about to start packing and probably won't be on again until after we have the keys to our place tomorrow. Yay for finally getting out of my in-laws house!

sending lots of love, :hugs:, and :dust: to all our ladies


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi ladies! 
5stars those guns look a little better then the bat! Don't give me any ideas lmbo I'm crazy enough! I'm sorry their communication is awful up there, things will get rolling for u soon though! &#9825;&#9825;

Happy almost birthday pink!! 

Love the baby belly flarmy &#9825;&#9825; it's going by soo stinkin fast! Holy moly 

Ahh our little corn&#9825;&#9825;, don't freak out , don't worry u know that won't help , but.. those frer dry a little darker so when your comparing it's gonna look off.. just smile and grow a baby luvey!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Super jealous you are finding out gender so soon Disney! I have to wait till Sept 28th!!!!!

This is an elective one that I am paying $35 out of pocket for. I guess they guarantee gender anytime after 13 weeks which is CRAZY to me. I will be 17 weeks by then though. I think my official anatomy scan will be more towards the end of September too. 


FLArmyWife said:


> hope all our lovely ladies had a decent week.. tomorrow is Friday! I probably won't be on much until Saturday night seeing as we move Saturday morning.. tomorrow will be a busy day setting up utilities and such.
> 
> Disney, you'll find out before me! Our reveal is on Sept 19th..

Cute bump! It's cool you're doing the progression. Told myself I would do that this time around... of course I haven't. :dohh:

GL with the move :)


Cornfieldland said:


> Well now the frers look the same....maybe I'm just a little on edge

I know it's hard not to be on the edge after the past couple chemicals. Is AF officially late? Sorry if you've said before.


pinkpassion said:


> Afm... today is the day!!! I start all my tests today!!! I've been having ewcm today so should O sometime around Tuesday.... no O pain but that is normal, usually I have ewcm 5ish days before O and it becomes more abundant with each day, then O pains about 2-3 days before O with the worst being day of or day before... we dtd this am but now I'm regretting it.. I'm scared of problems from not waiting long enough. ..... ugh..

:happydance: Best of luck with all the tests! :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> Corn im sure ur little bean is ok :hugs:
> 
> Pink im glad you and the hubby decided to move ahead but try not to be scared but I can understand if you are :hugs:
> 
> AFM......of course my dr appointment would get canceled at 7:26 this morning :growlmad: Muffin where are you with the bat :trouble::grr: forget the bat im bringing out all the :gun: lol...im frustrated but then again im ok...the nurse apologized b/c she didn't know the ultrasound tech would be out today :nope: but I have the very 1st appointment on Monday at 7:45 :happydance: then she tells me that they would do a vaginal ultrasound :saywhat: hey im only on my 3rd cd and that table would be very messy lol...she said they do it all the time and not to be embarrassed ha uh im not b/c by Monday I would just be spotting if that lol...well anyways ladies hope you gals have a lovely Friday!

Best of luck with your tests as well! :flower:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disneymom1129 said:


> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Super jealous you are finding out gender so soon Disney! I have to wait till Sept 28th!!!!!
> 
> This is an elective one that I am paying $35 out of pocket for. I guess they guarantee gender anytime after 13 weeks which is CRAZY to me. I will be 17 weeks by then though. I think my official anatomy scan will be more towards the end of September too.
> 
> I don't think there is anywhere around here that does them for that cheap! Maybe I'll have to look around!Click to expand...


----------



## JLM73

TheTiebreaker said:


> This is an elective one that I am paying $35 out of pocket for. I guess they guarantee gender anytime after 13 weeks which is CRAZY to me. I will be 17 weeks by then though. I think my official anatomy scan will be more towards the end of September too.

They have awesome advances in US machines now Tie
I had DS 5 yrs ago, and the OB I first saw was a highrisk ofc.
On their 3D/4D machine the tech told me she was over 85% sure I was having a boy, and I was only 11wk 5days.
She said she wasn't supposed to say due to legal reasons, but she had been an US tech for over 10 years and I was dying to know.
She was spot on! And even that early we got a super close up of him in profile that clearly showed the "nub" sticking up...no way to confuse it lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, that progesterone level is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

JLM73 said:


> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> This is an elective one that I am paying $35 out of pocket for. I guess they guarantee gender anytime after 13 weeks which is CRAZY to me. I will be 17 weeks by then though. I think my official anatomy scan will be more towards the end of September too.
> 
> They have awesome advances in US machines now Tie
> I had DS 5 yrs ago, and the OB I first saw was a highrisk ofc.
> On their 3D/4D machine the tech told me she was over 85% sure I was having a boy, and I was only 11wk 5days.
> She said she wasn't supposed to say due to legal reasons, but she had been an US tech for over 10 years and I was dying to know.
> She was spot on! And even that early we got a super close up of him in profile that clearly showed the "nub" sticking up...no way to confuse it lolClick to expand...

That's awesome! At my 12 weeks scan, the tech told us that she is pretty sure it's a girl. We saw the nub and it was def pointed down. I just didn't know how accurate it was, and I want to know for sure. It's a little over 5 weeks till my 20 week scan. Seems like forever!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Not sure if you had the "up the runway" view or side profile like I did Tie lol
but best I can explain is with a square on side profile, at 11w5d, we could see Rt-->L
His Head, stubby arms sticking up, belly with Umb cord sticking up, then legs sticking up, then nub by butt...BUT just between legs and umb cord was a wee nub sticking up JUST in front of the legs.
That is what she said she looks for.
She said many techs try to look at the "crotchal" region, but you can see the tip of the spine which is like a curled tail nub early on- she pointed the tail nub out and then went back to profile to show the diff.
FX you get what you are hoping for!


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Corn, that progesterone level is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Well I think the number is different for that here than states, when I looked up the conversion it said 77 nmol/l is equivalent to 24.2 ng ml but I think that either way it's ok from what I read.


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Super jealous you are finding out gender so soon Disney! I have to wait till Sept 28th!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> This is an elective one that I am paying $35 out of pocket for. I guess they guarantee gender anytime after 13 weeks which is CRAZY to me. I will be 17 weeks by then though. I think my official anatomy scan will be more towards the end of September too.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is anywhere around here that does them for that cheap! Maybe I'll have to look around!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah an ultrasound place just opened up the next city over and they're having a gender special so I was like um YES PLEASE! Most other places are no more than $45-$50 to find out gender. Yes look around! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah that sounds like the way our baby was laying. I will attach a pic. Of course you can't see the nub in the pic we got. I don't care either way, boy or girl, I just want to know. Lol. I have no patience. I want to start decorating the baby's room!


----------



## pinkpassion

O ok corn, but still for being that early anything over 20 is amazing!!!!! I really doubt you need progesterone, perhaps the baby aspirin is your ticket!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Just checking in, sending everyone love, hope your all ok xx


----------



## JLM73

Great pic Tie! Sooo cute
I see the umby cord haze, but the thigh might be blocking the nub
BUT on my son the nub showed between the corde and the way the thigh is on yours, so Girl maybe??
What was the heart rate?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah the tech seemed pretty sure it's a girl. The heart rate was 168 I think. So that says girl. I also did the baking soda test, that says girl, too! Lol. So I am guessing she is probably right.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww what a great pic tie!! Yea sounds like a girl!! Lol &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks! Yeah I think it's a girl too! Wanna see what I am planning for her room?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks! Yeah I think it's a girl too! Wanna see what I am planning for her room?

YES!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok so this is totally stolen off Pinterest but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Here are the colors I would do. I want it to look rustic but feminine. Like shabby chic.


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok so this is totally stolen off Pinterest but I LOVE it!!!
> View attachment 890869

I love the dainty look like that, so classic :).

I went all out with decorating everything for my DD. She never even slept in her crib... it was such a waste of money :dohh:. It's my fault though because I was too much of a worrisome FTM to let her sleep by herself! Never even used the changing table that was attached to the crib :laugh2:.

I know I'll be the same way with this one, so... arms reach co-sleeper it is! :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

Lol I am the same way. Never planned to co-sleep with DS but it just happened since I was BFing him every 2 hrs at first.
Have a really cozy In the Bed co sleeper with a night light on it and it plays a lullaby or maternal Heartbeat to help soothe.
It's in a box right by my bed until needed, I love it! Also folds in half to take with you if need be


----------



## FLArmyWife

Great pic tie and cute nursery idea


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love it tie! I'm guilty of having that color palette pinned myself lol 

I'm doing dr seuss with this one no matter the gender.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww I love it tie!!!! It's perfect! ! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn how ya doin luv??


----------



## Disneymom1129

Where's Amber been? She was taking a break right? Hope she's doing okay.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I am super excited. I love those colors! I can't co-sleep with this one, my other two sleep with me!!! They both start off in their beds and end up in bed with me sometime in the night. Lol. There is no room for my growing belly, let alone a baby. Ha ha. I have a beautiful wooden cradle that was my husband's when he was a baby that I put right next to my bed for the first few months at least. 
Hopeful- Dr Suess would be so cute!!! 
I hope Amber is doing ok, too!!! Sending her hugs if she reads this!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie- tomorrow my mom is bringing my wooden cradle from when I was a baby! Love the idea of having multiple generations use it


----------



## Scottish mum

Hi girls new to here so wanted to introduce myself. 

I've a little boy who's 3 in November and we are currently ntnp. My period is due next week but I'm having symptoms of early pregnancy I think infact could almost put money on it. I'm excited but also a tad scared. I'll test in about 4 days eeek! I did do an early test I suspect it was soon after ovulation so it was neg but there was a very faint line! 

I love reading your story's and will look out for updates x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi scotish mum, welcome!

Muffin I'm doing ok, having a lot of breast pain and twinges down there, not much of a appetite in morning so I'm taking these as good signs. Just taking it a day at a time.

Tie love that shabby chic room! Super soft and girly..I love it! No boys yet on this page it will be interesting to see what you all have! I like to refurbish old furniture and mirrors and stuff...you could get a lot of that second hand and paint and distress it urself.

Hope DR Seues is a cute idea...I never would have thought that. I'll have to look that up on Pinterest.

Hope u guys have a great weekend...I got to work...boo!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy congrats on moving! How exciting to get in ur new place! 

For those that asked.. Yes AF is officially late and I'm going to ask for hcg again next week when I'm off. I also have a obgyn appt sep 10 that I made for my issues but hopefully I get to use it as a pregnancy appt.


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg tie i LOVE the colors and the look of that room!!! when do yu find out what you're having?


*afm - I am now 3 dpo. I'm so glad i can take it easy. i feel really weird about my temps though, this cycle looks so wonky. I don't have faith. Even though we did good with timing of BD, i mean we really hit every day we could i still feel like it wasn't enough. but i guess I'll always feel like that because when it comes to ttc, i feel like such a total failure. *


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I love the idea of multiple generations using stuff, too! Makes it so special. 
Corn-yeah I LOVE shopping second hand and refurbishing! So fun! I would take those symptoms as a good sign too!!! 
Mommy- I find out for sure Sept 28! Can't come fast enough. 
I looked up some imaging places here, they charge $99 to do a gender scan. So yeah, we will be waiting till my 20 week one.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi Scottish mom!!

Well I got a ++++ opk today!! I'm on cd 12 holy friggin moly.. we'll see.. as yall know I don't EVER since I had lo and been bf had a positive opk before cd17 and O cd 18 .. last month I got pos cd 19! And O cd20.. with only a 10 day lp..ugh. 
Soooo maybe my body is starting to behave .. I did cut back on breastfeeding 


Hope yall are having a great day my luvs &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mommy perk up! You are no failure love just take it easy it will happen when it's suppose to&#9825;&#9825;

Guys I absolutely adore wooden hand me down cribs!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay that is so awesome Muffin! Hoping this is your month! Better get to bd!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin that sounds promising! Wow what a difference cd12! Yay!


----------



## JLM73

mommyXofXone I think you are good as at least you got crosshairs 
I always have mountainrange temps due to insomnia and waking alot at night, but I can't for the love of me get FF to give me crosshairs, so I did an override.
Even discarding my weird high temp midcycle FF still won't give me any...
I think your chart is fine hun


----------



## Disneymom1129

Scottish mum said:


> Hi girls new to here so wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> I've a little boy who's 3 in November and we are currently ntnp. My period is due next week but I'm having symptoms of early pregnancy I think infact could almost put money on it. I'm excited but also a tad scared. I'll test in about 4 days eeek! I did do an early test I suspect it was soon after ovulation so it was neg but there was a very faint line!
> 
> I love reading your story's and will look out for updates x

Welcome! :hi:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi Scottish mom!!
> 
> Well I got a ++++ opk today!! I'm on cd 12 holy friggin moly.. we'll see.. as yall know I don't EVER since I had lo and been bf had a positive opk before cd17 and O cd 18 .. last month I got pos cd 19! And O cd20.. with only a 10 day lp..ugh.
> Soooo maybe my body is starting to behave .. I did cut back on breastfeeding
> 
> 
> Hope yall are having a great day my luvs &#9825;

FX this is your month! :dust:


Hope everyone has a nice weekend! :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome Scottish! 

Ladies with hand me down cradles I'm so jealous. It's so special to have something to pass down through the generations <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I forgot to tell you hooray for moving day!!!! 

Afm I'm off to see the mil today. I've found a flowy shirt that does a great job at hiding this crazy bump/bloat. Hopefully she won't say anything.


----------



## pinkpassion

Went and saw southpaw today.... I can't believe how good it was!!! It was one of the best movies I've ever seen, y'all need to watch it.. and take some tissues!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks yall ;) we'll see I guess, it is weird though when I absolutely didn't expect it for another whole WEEK! sheesh .. and hubby is workin of coarse until late so I will have to attack him ... or really really put effort in he will be tired... :flasher: :sex: ....... :haha:


----------



## jessalex

Good luck Muffin!!! Go get that husband and catch that egg :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin u found an excuse to use the flasher dude! I was wondering when that would be appropriate lol....funny! Go and seduce him!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo!! I know corn I have wanted to use him for a while!!! Ahahahah!!! :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Thanks yall ;) we'll see I guess, it is weird though when I absolutely didn't expect it for another whole WEEK! sheesh .. and hubby is workin of coarse until late so I will have to attack him ... or really really put effort in he will be tired... :flasher: :sex: ....... :haha:

This is probably a good thing though! Longer LP! Now go do the hokey pokey girl!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ha ha! Love the flashing guy!!!! Go get em' Muffin!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TheTiebreaker said:


> Yeah I love the idea of multiple generations using stuff, too! Makes it so special.
> Corn-yeah I LOVE shopping second hand and refurbishing! So fun! I would take those symptoms as a good sign too!!!
> Mommy- I find out for sure Sept 28! Can't come fast enough.
> I looked up some imaging places here, they charge $99 to do a gender scan. So yeah, we will be waiting till my 20 week one.

99 isn't bad! my co-pay for a scan is about 80


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Haha love it muffin! Get it girl!!


----------



## Pato

Scottish mum said:


> Hi girls new to here so wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> I've a little boy who's 3 in November and we are currently ntnp. My period is due next week but I'm having symptoms of early pregnancy I think infact could almost put money on it. I'm excited but also a tad scared. I'll test in about 4 days eeek! I did do an early test I suspect it was soon after ovulation so it was neg but there was a very faint line!
> 
> I love reading your story's and will look out for updates x

:hi: and welcome 

Have a great weekend lovelies......

AFM....CD13.....:coffee:.....just bought some B6......to add to my regimen


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies.....can't sleep so I'm online....I got my temp spike today so I guess I finally O'd.....1DPO....of course FF shifted my O day and now has me as 4DPO today but I guess with more info that will change, either way I'm officially in the TWW.....so I'm super excited....yayyyyy


----------



## mommyxofxone

yay tww *pato*!

i am also 4dpo! when are you testing?

my temps are so weird this cycle


----------



## Pato

Well I'm probably gonna wait until AF is late. I'm pretty sure I oed yesterday so that won't b until after September 3rd....which is when she's due


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yippee pato!!


----------



## pinkpassion

It's gone so quiet on this board the last few days... where is everyone?


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Pato!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hooray for the tww Pato! Can't wait till another round of testing. I feel like September is going to be lucky! It's my birthday month so it has to be fabulous :) 

My 12 week nt scan is on Tuesday! I can't wait to see baby now that he/she actually looks like a baby.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Pato! FX for you! 

Hopeful-can't wait to see that scan pic! 

Afm- I think I have been feeling little kicks here and there. It's bit very often, but I am pretty sure it's the baby! &#128525; Soooo in love already!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It has gone pretty quiet Pink. I miss you girls!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry I am quiet trying to adjust to the move but I prmise by Wednesday i will have the home computer back up and be able to chat often. It is so hard to do it from my phone

Yay pato

Welcome scottish

Hope everyone is having a great weekend

For those not on fb here are the pics of our new home. Military movers bring our stuff tuesday

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153073409662135.1073741852.503937134&type=1&l=cb3494ba96


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aww tie, it must be so sweet to feel little baby <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie that is awesome !! 

I agree pink it's quiet ! What are u ladies up to lol . ..getting in trouble :haha:

Corn!! How ya feelin?&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> It's gone so quiet on this board the last few days... where is everyone?

Definitely noticed that too :(. I hope everyone is well!


TheTiebreaker said:


> Yay Pato! FX for you!
> 
> Hopeful-can't wait to see that scan pic!
> 
> Afm- I think I have been feeling little kicks here and there. It's bit very often, but I am pretty sure it's the baby! &#128525; Soooo in love already!

I've been feeling flutters too. Can't wait for the kicks!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi everyone ive bn MIA trying to run around and get everything ready for my post bridal shower...yes POST...didn't do it before I got married b/c no one knew :haha: My shower is next weekend and we are trying to get everything taken care of...The theme is southern bell and my colors are Tiffany blue silver and white....oh how I wish you ladies were closer :hugs: I will make sure to post a couple of pics for my lovely gals...ok ladies gotta run, my friends are here to finish stuff up...oh and I will update after my appt. tomorrow...love you gals!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah Disney, I can't wait till I feel the baby all the time! 

Love the house, Flarmy! Hope moving in goes good!


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome newcomers!!! 

Yay Pato!!!!

Awesome for the ladies feeling baby, that's such an incredible time.. one of my favorite things when pregnant!!!!

Flarmy, adorable house!! Do y'all get to paint or anything???

How are you corn? Hope you are well!!

Afm... I'm having tons of ewcm and starring ovulation pain, but it should be another 2 days until I ovulate.. tomorrow to Wednesday, but most likely Tuesday!! We haven't been dtd much, which is fine with me and I have been getting up right away.. I kind of feel like if it happens this month without "trying" or doing anything special it was meant to be , otherwise next month I'll put the pedal to the metal and go all out!! 

Tomorrow is my birthday!! I'm excited!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy early bday pink!

So jealous of those feeling baby.. No movements here...yet..

Pink- the painting thing is a process. We have to get the colors approved by the office first. The colors have to be able to be covered by 1 coat of paint. We want to do soft yellow and light grey if a girl.. But still no set idea for a boy.. And we will of course wait to paint until we find out and finances are better (currently we are both unemployed and living off our savings which will run out in a month.. So FX some stuff pulls through). But yes.. We get to paint and i plan on painting much of the house

On another note.. I am trying to figure out my weight. Prepregnancy i was 125. At 11 weeks i was 129.... Then at 15 weeks was 126 and today at publix came in at 127. I am worried i may not be gaining enough... At the same time i already am self conscious of my size and find myself having to remind myself that im not fat and i shouldnt be working on toning my abdomin because there is a baby in there

Also bummed that i have had 0 baby dreams, no movement, nothing. I feel like im not even pregnant. I even found myself convinced last night that the hb on my doppler was mine and not a baby. 


Sorry... Just..venting i suppose.. Anywho.. Hope you ladies had a great weekend


----------



## maybe8

HI guys...been stalking for months...creepy I know. :)

Flarmy...if this is your first baby, you probably don't recognize those tiny air bubbles are the baby. I did not have weird pregnancy dreams until I was a few months away from delivering. I never felt pregnant in the beginning and it did cause constant worry, but every woman goes through this stage. I didn't even have morning sickness so I felt nothing for months. Try not to worry and enjoy this time...it goes by faster than you think...and you will miss it. 

I am the mom of 7, 5 pregnancies and hoping for a final baby to round out the family. Given my age not expecting it, but hopeful all the same.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies. Hope you are all well, big congrats to those of you who have your scans coming up and numbers coming back. 


I really hope this Is it for you. 

5stars, how are you feeling? 

Thanks pink and flarmy. Xx

How's it going tie? 

Ive been working all weekend so I'm completly shattered. On cd6 now just coming off af. Will start bding this weekend testing 16th sept Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies! Hope the move is going well flarmy.
Well I'm 17 and a half weeks that sounds crazy!
In a way it's flying by but I also feel like it's DRAGGING.
Iv been a bit pink crazy so if at my next scan they tell me she's grown a willy I won't be impressed lol.
Picked the pushchair I want too!
Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

One tube i had to work as well....I hope u r doing ok and get a bit of a break today.

FLArmy I'm sure u will start feeling movement soon! U look great! Just try to embrace ur body and remember what it's doing is truly amazing! U can worry about abs after ; ) I'm sure once u reach 20wks u will start gaining baby weight.

AFm I'm hanging in there. I was so bloated yesterday I was thinking the worst and kept checking my panties all day. Maybe it was the Chinese food ; ) hope it's just that. My nipples r on fire! Seriously burning! So I'll see what this week brings...going to ask for bloods again and get it drawn on Thursdays a week from last time.
Hope u guys have a great Monday!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:wave: welcome Maybe. Doesn't sound creepy to stalk... Sometimes you have to get a feel for a group before joining. So glad we have passed any test ;)

Yes this is my first pregnancy that went anywhere (had an mc at 8 weeks 11 years ago). I dont even feel bubbles, cramping, or anything. 
Hope you get your rainbow baby to round out your family soon

Onetube- :hugs: really. Hope this cycle is it for you

Tasha- the move is going ok. Crazy how far we are already

Big :hugs: corn. Thank you. Sending you so much :dust: for this to be your sticky bean!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, have you taken any more tests???


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Corn, have you taken any more tests???

 no....I think it's better if I don't. I tend to get very anxious. I will see what happens this week. I work today and tomorrow, them off Wednesday so I'll get the rec for bloods again then. We will see if I have a freak out moment I may test. My DH saw the two tests and was like why did u do it again? He has no clue....must be nice.


----------



## mommyxofxone

5dpo here :coffee: the tww is boring!


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> :wave: welcome Maybe. Doesn't sound creepy to stalk... Sometimes you have to get a feel for a group before joining. So glad we have passed any test ;)
> 
> Yes this is my first pregnancy that went anywhere (had an mc at 8 weeks 11 years ago). I dont even feel bubbles, cramping, or anything.
> Hope you get your rainbow baby to round out your family soon
> 
> Onetube- :hugs: really. Hope this cycle is it for you
> 
> Tasha- the move is going ok. Crazy how far we are already
> 
> Big :hugs: corn. Thank you. Sending you so much :dust: for this to be your sticky bean!


Thank you.....I kinda lurk but don't respond, but your post called to me. With my first, it took 4 1/2 years to conceive him...so I worried about everything. I thought if I could offer you a bit of comfort it would be worth coming out of the shadows. :) I bet if you sat still for a little bit you would be able to feel them either now or very soon. It depends a lot on the position of your uterus. You will feel it soon.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

onetubeleft said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you are all well, big congrats to those of you who have your scans coming up and numbers coming back.
> 
> 
> I really hope this Is it for you.
> 
> 5stars, how are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks pink and flarmy. Xx
> 
> How's it going tie?
> 
> Ive been working all weekend so I'm completly shattered. On cd6 now just coming off af. Will start bding this weekend testing 16th sept Xx

It's going pretty good here. Nothing really new. 15 weeks yesterday. I feel like it is flying by, but I still have 5 weeks till I find out gender and I am going crazy! Lol. I am a little worried I am not eating enough. Nothing sounds good!!! I just can't seem to get much of an appetite. I have a regular checkup appointment in a week so we'll see what my weight is then. Really hoping this is your month Onetube!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy- try not to stress. Most first time moms don't feel movement till around 18 weeks. I bet you will start feeling it really soon! All of a sudden, that lo will give you a good kick! Looks like we are feeling the same about weight. I lost two pounds at my last appointment and am having a hard time eating much, but at the same time, I feel fat. Pregnancy bodies are hard on self-esteem. You look beautiful in your bump pics and are still so tiny! Chin up, sweetie! Hugs!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Im gonna cry over here. Thank you so much maybe8 and tie

Dr just called. The DNA blood gender test results are in and sealed in an envelope. Only 27 more days until we find out! Trying so hard not to cave and call to ask them to just tell me.


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies.......glad to see everyone up and about...

Pink honey happy birthday, hope you have a wonderful day...

Tie..... it's such a wonderful feeling to have that baby kick, so happy for you:hugs:

Flarmy....the home is a lovely space.....I really enjoy home decor projects....also, honey don't worry about the weight just yet...it's still early and baby isn't that big as yet....you'll put it on as he/she grows....btw, I admire your strength, I would have told them to tell me when they first called...:haha::hugs:

Maybe8....:hi: and welcome...GL on your quest for #8. I always wanted a large family myself with at least 4 kids....o well...:dust: for you

5Stars....hope all goes well for you bridal shower:hugs:

:dust: to all the upcoming testers, GL for those waiting to O or finishing AF....:coffee: for those in the TWW.....:kiss:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

You are so welcome Flarmy! Why do you have to wait so long for the results?

Thanks Pato!


----------



## Pato

AFM.....I'm...some DPO today:shrug: I really am gonna have to invest in some OPKs next cycle for real....one app says 2dpo, another says 5dpo and the 3rd says I haven't had a thermal shift as yet....:saywhat: IDK.....I had to manually put in an O date in that one so I'm anywhere fro 2dpo to 5dpo depending on who you ask....sigh..AF due September 3rd so I guess I'm waiting on her and if she doesn't show I'll test, not even stressing about it this month....

well I'm off to do some work so I'll pop in on you lovelies later:kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX pato

We are having a gender reveal the 19 th. It was the only day all our immediate family was available. We tried to look into doing it earlier but there were just to many schedule conflicts


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you for the birthday wishes.. we are going to have my favorite for lunch today, Japanese hibachi. .... YUMMY!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!! I've been cleaning the house all morning. . Dh left the sweetest card this morning before work.. he really amazes me sometimes!!! And I'm ovulating tomorrow so woo hoo... possibly making a baby on my birthday , ok a day later but hey when it's my birthday I like to celebrate the whole week :haha: lol .... anyway!!
I hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

So bnb seriously messing with my computer. If I miss posts I apologize cause I'm keeping up with my phone. Not easy!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars- have fun at your shower! 

FLArmy- I didn't feel my daughter at all until my anatomy ultrasound at 18 weeks. The tech would push the wand down so much where I could feel her kicking it. It was so crazy! Then after that it felt like I felt her all the time. The movements become unmistakeable after that.

Welcome maybe8! :hi:

Ladies waiting to O or in the TWW: :dust:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PINK! *


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such a long time to wait, Flarmy! But it will be awesome doing that with the family! Can't wait to hear boy or girl!
Happy Birthday Pink! &#127856;&#127881;&#127873;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi ladies I just wanted to update you on what's going on with me since my exam this morning...so we all know that something was blocking my left tube and today she confirmed that it's a fibroid...not just a fibroid but a 7 cm fibroid...this would explain the pain and heavy bleeding it causes me the 1st couple of days....I need surgery to remove it...after the surgery the recovery process can take anywhere from 3 months up to a year...we talked about retrieving my eggs before the surgery, IVF and IUI...there is still a possibility to become pregnant naturally after the surgery as well...I can also get pregnant before the removal of the fibroid but it could also be dangerous to the baby, i.e., premature labor....I say all of this to say...IM GOING TO PUT MY TRUST AND FAITH IN GOD....I don't know where you guys stand in your faith walk with God but he has done too much for me not to trust him now....I hear what man is saying but I know God to be a healer...Ive gotta trust and believe that this baby will come on his timing and that we will have a healthy 9 months a healthy labor and deliver, along with a healthy baby....my hubby just wants me happy so he wants to do whatever I want...If you ladies have faith please join me on faith walk journey...so now it's not just my ttc journey it has turned into something bigger...I understand if you ladies don't want to or don't understand where I'm coming from it's ok but Ive gotta have faith and trust God right now...right now im very emotional even as I sit at my desk and type this but like I said earlier I know God is a healer and this walk will be my testimony! 

So please forgive me if I don't come on and seem distant but right now Ive gotta get focused and follow God on my Journey to conceiving my miracle baby...love you ladies and yes I will be around, I may even update you guys in my tww...love all you ladies to pieces...best wishes to you all!!!

Sorry so lonnnnnng lol!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Happy Bday Pink :cake::hug:


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Hi ladies I just wanted to update you on what's going on with me since my exam this morning...so we all know that something was blocking my left tube and today she confirmed that it's a fibroid...not just a fibroid but a 7 cm fibroid...this would explain the pain and heavy bleeding it causes me the 1st couple of days....I need surgery to remove it...after the surgery the recovery process can take anywhere from 3 months up to a year...we talked about retrieving my eggs before the surgery, IVF and IUI...there is still a possibility to become pregnant naturally after the surgery as well...I can also get pregnant before the removal of the fibroid but it could also be dangerous to the baby, i.e., premature labor....I say all of this to say...IM GOING TO PUT MY TRUST AND FAITH IN GOD....I don't know where you guys stand in your faith walk with God but he has done too much for me not to trust him now....I hear what man is saying but I know God to be a healer...Ive gotta trust and believe that this baby will come on his timing and that we will have a healthy 9 months a healthy labor and deliver, along with a healthy baby....my hubby just wants me happy so he wants to do whatever I want...If you ladies have faith please join me on faith walk journey...so now it's not just my ttc journey it has turned into something bigger...I understand if you ladies don't want to or don't understand where I'm coming from it's ok but Ive gotta have faith and trust God right now...right now im very emotional even as I sit at my desk and type this but like I said earlier I know God is a healer and this walk will be my testimony!
> 
> So please forgive me if I don't come on and seem distant but right now Ive gotta get focused and follow God on my Journey to conceiving my miracle baby...love you ladies and yes I will be around, I may even update you guys in my tww...love all you ladies to pieces...best wishes to you all!!!
> 
> Sorry so lonnnnnng lol!

Although that is some tough news to get, at least you've got some answers and a plan. I hope that everything goes well for you during this journey so you will have a healthy pregnancy and baby in the future :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so sorry 5stars, that's hard news to hear. I had a fibroid removed a few years back so I can relate. I've heard a lot of women can have healthy pregnancies with fibroids. What ever you choose I wish you the best on ur journey.


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad you got some answers 5stars. I hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> I'm so sorry 5stars, that's hard news to hear. I had a fibroid removed a few years back so I can relate. I've heard a lot of women can have healthy pregnancies with fibroids. What ever you choose I wish you the best on ur journey.

How big was it Corn and how long was your healing process


----------



## Pato

Wow corn I'm sorry to hear that but at least you have answers and a place to start from. I trust that God works on your behalf and that your faith is strengthened by it. I'm praying for you too honey


----------



## .hopeful.one.

At least you know what is going on now 5 stars. I'm sure the surgery will go well and you will have a sweet little one in no time! 

Happy birthday Pink :happydance: have fun today!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> Wow corn I'm sorry to hear that but at least you have answers and a place to start from. I trust that God works on your behalf and that your faith is strengthened by it. I'm praying for you too honey

Hey Pato I think you meant this msg for me :blush:


----------



## maybe8

Pato said:


> Gm lovelies.......glad to see everyone up and about...
> 
> Pink honey happy birthday, hope you have a wonderful day...
> 
> Tie..... it's such a wonderful feeling to have that baby kick, so happy for you:hugs:
> 
> Flarmy....the home is a lovely space.....I really enjoy home decor projects....also, honey don't worry about the weight just yet...it's still early and baby isn't that big as yet....you'll put it on as he/she grows....btw, I admire your strength, I would have told them to tell me when they first called...:haha::hugs:
> 
> Maybe8....:hi: and welcome...GL on your quest for #8. I always wanted a large family myself with at least 4 kids....o well...:dust: for you
> 
> 5Stars....hope all goes well for you bridal shower:hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all the upcoming testers, GL for those waiting to O or finishing AF....:coffee: for those in the TWW.....:kiss:

Thank you. I didn't set out for the super size family. First 5 took years of fertility treatments, (two sets of twins) the last two were...what???? I went from not expecting to have any... to crazy. #8 is not likely to happen, but you never know.

I have followed your journey, your strength amazes me. If there is truly a place where children wait for just the right moment and just the right parents, yours will be coming soon. I believe your rainbow is coming....when you least expect it.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Good morning ladies! Hope your day is great!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well.. I ovulated last night or early this am cd14/cd15, so tomorrow I'll be 1dpo!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Actually I'm going to say today I'm 1dpo, because all my pain stopped late last night, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night because the pain was quite intense and painful... and now today barely any pain at all!!


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Wow corn I'm sorry to hear that but at least you have answers and a place to start from. I trust that God works on your behalf and that your faith is strengthened by it. I'm praying for you too honey
> 
> Hey Pato I think you meant this msg for me :blush:Click to expand...

OOOppppsss....sorry. Yes it is....brain fog


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Pink!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....just popping in to wish everyone a great day....

CD 17 today....all my apps have now pretty much lined up my O date as having been Saturday so I'm 3DPO today.....:coffee: TWW is a patience killer.....or developer...depending on how you view it:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: for everyone


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato, good luck hun!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sending baby dust to those of you in the two week wait! That's the worst part, try to keep busy :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey luvies!! 

Sorry I've been Mia.. I've been dealing with house inspectors and closings ..ugh!!! 

Hope everyone is doing great!! Flarmy idk how you are waiting.. I'd be busting in the dr. Office to find out lol ..obsessed much YES I am!! lmbo :haha:
And 5stars sorry your going through that hunny I will be praying for u &#9825;&#9825;

Afm .. I'm on 2dpo and not thinking much of it, because I wasn't prepared for such an early +opk! I literally got it a week early .. yes still freaking out .. so my point is we only got to :sex: 1 time and it was the night of my pos opk.. technically 1 day before O. . 

So whatever but atleast this means my body is hopefully get back on track and my lp will be longer then 9-10 days !! :) yippee!!

Have a good day girlies!!&#9825;&#9825; XXXXX


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, we have also decided it's in God's hands, no preventing for us even though my dr said to.. I don't know how I'll explain it to her if I get a bfp this month.. I'll be embarrassed to tell her, I thought about just fibbing and saying a condom broke but I'm so against lying!! :shrug:
I hope all works out for you lady!! I know it can happen for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, looks like we are cycle buddies this time!!!! Well, close!! So we need to come up with things to entertain each other with!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!! Ahhh!! Yea I was gonna pass the time by "pretending" i haven't O yet and I'm still in the Cd's lmbo because normally I would be.. yes still freaking out ..ahhhh!! Ok ok so yes to pass the time! ! Idk!!??


----------



## pinkpassion

Here's some funny stuff for laughs!!
 



Attached Files:







funny-meme-aint-nobody-got-time-for-that.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 6









Everybody-Loses-Their-Mind-GoT.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4









416-picture-funny-google-pictures-meme-memes-people-wallpaper-403x401.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 3









95859d3eb6d7782b50cead23abecc7b5a70d2b212c108c4c40ab458f6eb9526e.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









7b1bc05c588c0c809c2a1990d6d1219c.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahhah thank u pink! I needed a gooood laugh :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

A few more cause I'm bored lol
 



Attached Files:







05124442.jpg
File size: 102.6 KB
Views: 3









hide.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1









4xT0MQ1.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hi ladies

I haven't been on this thread since may I think wow so many bfp so good to see and congratulations &#127882; I have been undergoing tests and found out I have a large quick growing fibroid at the top of my uterus and they say it isn't hindering ttc but.It isn't helping but back actively trying and officially 1dpo today so I'm back in the 2 week wait just keeping fingers crossed that it will happen eventually but just now that's all I can do as the doctors want to preserve fertility and not remove the tumour... So fingers crossed xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Welcome back dreamhope! 
Fx your tww goes quick and that fibroid stays out of the way &#9825;&#9825; XXX


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh I still have seven days to wait til af. And testing.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink, those are too funny :rofl:. I, too, wish time would go by faster..

Welcome back and good luck with everything dreamhope :flower:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Thank you Disney and muffin going to try not drive myself crazy during 2 ww and just try wait it out patiently.hahah I say I will try lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies another update.....Last night I was in soooooooo much pain on my right side I thought I was gonna die.....The pain felt like labor pains...It was 1030 pm and I couldn't sleep but I thought the pain would go away...well at 230 am my husband took me to the emergency room...my temp was 104 and I had chills....They ended up giving me morphine for the pain that's just how bad the pain was....1st I did a CT scan and they found a 3 cm cyst on my right side...I don't know the medical term (I forgot) but she said looks like the cyst tried to twist and that's why the pain was so bad...They thought they were gonna do surgery but after taking an ultrasound they decided that I could leave it and watch it or take it out when I have that 7 cm fibroid taken out...I go see the surgeon on Sept 9th and we will schedule my surgery. Ladies I know that there is indeed a blessing for all the pain (literally) im going through....Wish you ladies the best, in the tww wait, Ovulating and the baby mommas lol! Please continue to pray for me and my family!


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez 5star you are having one thing on top of the other!
I am however very glad you are finding out about these now.
Sounds like you have a good plan..Hope you are back to 100% very very soon!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies another update.....Last night I was in soooooooo much pain on my right side I thought I was gonna die.....The pain felt like labor pains...It was 1030 pm and I couldn't sleep but I thought the pain would go away...well at 230 am my husband took me to the emergency room...my temp was 104 and I had chills....They ended up giving me morphine for the pain that's just how bad the pain was....1st I did a CT scan and they found a 3 cm cyst on my right side...I don't know the medical term (I forgot) but she said looks like the cyst tried to twist and that's why the pain was so bad...They thought they were gonna do surgery but after taking an ultrasound they decided that I could leave it and watch it or take it out when I have that 7 cm fibroid taken out...I go see the surgeon on Sept 9th and we will schedule my surgery. Ladies I know that there is indeed a blessing for all the pain (literally) im going through....Wish you ladies the best, in the tww wait, Ovulating and the baby mommas lol! Please continue to pray for me and my family!

Yikes I am so sorry you had to go through that. Hope you are feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: 5stars!!! Get well soon and feel better, keep us updated and I'm looking for positive news about your surgery!!!


----------



## Pato

Oh my dam 5Stars....one thing on top of another . .....I think the term is torsion. I've heard it's wicked painful....truly hope u r better soon. I will continue to pray and listen out for some good news about your surgery:hugs:


----------



## Pato

:hi: and welcome Dreamhope...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi dreamhope! 

5stars, I'm sorry to hear about your trip to the ER. You just can't win lately. Hopefully everything will be all figured out on surgery day. Definitely keeping you in my prayers. 

Afm I had my 12 week nt scan today! I tried to upload a photo but it kept freezing so I gave up. It wasn't the best anyhow, the machine at my dr sucks. Baby is measuring perfect and was wiggling and moving like crazy. The doctor said he thinks it's a girl so we shall see <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay so awesome hopeful!!! Glad everything looked good! So crazy if our little bump buddies are both girls! Sad the pic didn't upload! 

So sorry 5stars that you are going through that! I hope your pain subsides soon! 

Afm- my stinkin' belly popped like crazy this week!!!! I feel like I look more like 20 weeks! So huge!


----------



## JLM73

Nice Tie hehe...yea it's out there


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I got it to work! Geeze, idk what the deal was.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay hopeful! So awesome!


----------



## Pato

Awwww Hopeful that's so sweet....I'm glad all is going well for you.

Tie....your bump is so cute....u definitely popping girl, no hiding that:flower:

Flarmy hope things are settling down for you with your move:flower:

Pink....how was your birthday???

Ksierra, Mommy, Maybe, JLM, Disney, Onetube.....hope I didn't forget anyone....hope you are all doing well...

MrsMB, Gwen, Daisy, Ashley....miss you all lovelies:hugs:

AFM: 4 dpo today, not feeling it this month but really I'm not stressing so:shrug:who knows...

Have a great day ladies:hugs::kiss:


----------



## pinkpassion

1-2 dpo today.. I'm just along for the ride. ... I have my dr appointment a week from yesterday so I'll probably test a week from today. .. still don't know how I'm going to explain this to my dr!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie ur little bump is so cute! 
Hopeful lovely news Glad baby is well!
Pink try not to stress about Dr. : ) I'm sure he would understand.


----------



## Pato

Corn and Muffin how are you lasses doing today?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato I'm doing good, just trying not to stress. Going to drs today to get my req for HCG so I can see if it's doubling, also going to see if he will give me a ultrasound req so I can get one after 6wks. Hopefully he does.

How r you doing Pato? In the tww with Pink and muffin?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies for the kind wrds....Im glad we are getting answers and we can move forward in this process...I have a wonderful husband that is standing by me through all of this...So we are not preventing this month and im not gonna stress about opks or when im ovulating but if I get pregnant then I know it is God's will and he will take care of the rest!

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day and im getting excited to see some BFPs from you gals that are in the tww!!!

Lovely bumps and baby ultrasounds ladies!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww tie, cute little baby bump!!!!

Hopeful, congrats on the wonderful news!! Beautiful little baby!! EVERYONE'S HAVING GIRLS Llol... all my pregnant friends (6) are all having girls!!!


Corn, will you have blood drawn today or tomorrow?! I'm so anxious for you!!!! I would be peeing on sticks left and right lol!!!


----------



## maybe8

Good morning ladies!

I hope all is well with the expecting moms and wishing lots of luck to everybody else with testing, waiting to test or just waiting.

I have a question.... I am an older mom (46)...does anybody know if 8dpo slight pink spotting is an age thing or something to be hopeful about? I have never had ib so not sure what to think. I am 9 dpo today and frer only gave me an evap/indent line.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Maybe8 8dpo could definitely be implantation spotting. I'm not sure about a age thing, but if you don't regularly get spotting then it might be a good sign. Maybe test in 2 days? If it is implantation you need 48hrs to build up HCG I believe. Fx'd!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink, I won't be getting results until Friday. I have to get the req today, go to lab tomorrow. I have to drive into town to go to the lab that I can see results online.
I might buy a digi test, suppose to be 5wks today, so it might say 3wks pregnant, but I'm so worried it won't. And if I get bad results I think I would call in sick tomorrow...hmmm I'm a basket case ; )


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Maybe8- I think it could be a good sign! I had pink spotting at 7 dpo and then got a positive on 10 dpo. I agree with Corn. Give it a day or two and test again. FX!!!!

Corn I am praying that everything goes good for you and that little peanut. I am sorry you are having so much anxiety. I pray you can feel better and really enjoy this pregnancy. Sending big hugs, girly!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm good pato!! ... I'm 3dpo ... just watching the clock tick tock lmbo...


Aww tie what an adorable belly! ! It's sooooo cute!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Aww 5stars what the heck!!? I'm s9 sorry shewwwww, I hope they get it so you don't have anymore emergency room trips , u would think they would just go ahead and remove both now and not make you wait in pain.. :trouble:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn I'm sorry your nerves are all crazy punkin pie , just try to think good thoughts and be in a peaceful mind set .. xxxxxxx&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 


Hope everyone is having a great day luvs!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Muffin I should have called you up with the bat lol...Im doing a lot better today, they gave me morphine for the pain and I was on cloud 99 lol...They are gonna remove both when I go in for the fobroid surgery...Im glad that they know what's going on with me and im excited to get this ball rolling!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Pato I'm doing good, just trying not to stress. Going to drs today to get my req for HCG so I can see if it's doubling, also going to see if he will give me a ultrasound req so I can get one after 6wks. Hopefully he does.
> 
> How r you doing Pato? In the tww with Pink and muffin?

Yup....just ....waiting...at least I got some company...trying to keep busy and not symptom spot:haha:....I'm 4 dpo today...

Hope everything comes back positive for you:hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tie adorable bump!!!!

Hopeful awwwwww!!!!

Afm 7dpo temp drop and cramping. Not symptom spotting this time. Which is easy cause I've had absolutely NOTHING but the cramping hit me when I stopped to sit and catch up here. I've been trying to stay busy


----------



## JLM73

Nurse...implant possibly...


----------



## FLArmyWife

I promise to catch up tomorrow. JUST got the home computer set up but DH needs it for homework and wants to do the windows 10 update while I finish unpacking a few boxes. been super busy but just know I miss all you ladies and am sending everyone love and :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Actually I'm going to say today I'm 1dpo, because all my pain stopped late last night, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night because the pain was quite intense and painful... and now today barely any pain at all!!

:happydance:



Pato said:


> CD 17 today....all my apps have now pretty much lined up my O date as having been Saturday so I'm 3DPO today.....:coffee: TWW is a patience killer.....or developer...depending on how you view it:shrug:

yay! so glad everything decided to line up and hopefully those :spermy: found that eggy! 



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey luvies!!
> 
> Sorry I've been Mia.. I've been dealing with house inspectors and closings ..ugh!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great!! Flarmy idk how you are waiting.. I'd be busting in the dr. Office to find out lol ..obsessed much YES I am!! lmbo :haha:
> 
> 
> Afm .. I'm on 2dpo and not thinking much of it, because I wasn't prepared for such an early +opk! I literally got it a week early .. yes still freaking out .. so my point is we only got to :sex: 1 time and it was the night of my pos opk.. technically 1 day before O. .
> 
> So whatever but atleast this means my body is hopefully get back on track and my lp will be longer then 9-10 days !! :) yippee!!

Hope all the house closing and stuff has gone smoothly. 
Thankfully the move is helping me not think about the results being in. But it is also probably good that my dr office is almost 1 1/2hrs away so I can't bust in demanding results. :haha:
FX that your body is getting into a better cycle pattern and have a longer LP. And remember, it only takes one time.. just 1 :spermy: to make that journey and become :baby:





pinkpassion said:


> 5stars, we have also decided it's in God's hands, no preventing for us even though my dr said to.. I don't know how I'll explain it to her if I get a bfp this month.. I'll be embarrassed to tell her, I thought about just fibbing and saying a condom broke but I'm so against lying!! :shrug:

Don't feel embarrassed. I think in the end your DR would understand. 



DreamHopeBeli said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I haven't been on this thread since may I think wow so many bfp so good to see and congratulations &#127882; I have been undergoing tests and found out I have a large quick growing fibroid at the top of my uterus and they say it isn't hindering ttc but.It isn't helping but back actively trying and officially 1dpo today so I'm back in the 2 week wait just keeping fingers crossed that it will happen eventually but just now that's all I can do as the doctors want to preserve fertility and not remove the tumour... So fingers crossed xx

:wave: Welcome back Dream! I am so glad you were able to get some answers but very sorry it turns out to be a fibroid. FX you get your sticky bean soon. 



5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies another update.....Last night I was in soooooooo much pain on my right side I thought I was gonna die.....The pain felt like labor pains...It was 1030 pm and I couldn't sleep but I thought the pain would go away...well at 230 am my husband took me to the emergency room...my temp was 104 and I had chills....They ended up giving me morphine for the pain that's just how bad the pain was....1st I did a CT scan and they found a 3 cm cyst on my right side...I don't know the medical term (I forgot) but she said looks like the cyst tried to twist and that's why the pain was so bad...They thought they were gonna do surgery but after taking an ultrasound they decided that I could leave it and watch it or take it out when I have that 7 cm fibroid taken out...I go see the surgeon on Sept 9th and we will schedule my surgery. Ladies I know that there is indeed a blessing for all the pain (literally) im going through....Wish you ladies the best, in the tww wait, Ovulating and the baby mommas lol! Please continue to pray for me and my family!

:( Boo to so much pain! Even though things may seem to be piling up against you your faith is strong and they say all things are possible through faith 



.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm I had my 12 week nt scan today! I tried to upload a photo but it kept freezing so I gave up. It wasn't the best anyhow, the machine at my dr sucks. Baby is measuring perfect and was wiggling and moving like crazy. The doctor said he thinks it's a girl so we shall see <3

:happydance: yay healthy active baby. Can't wait to start adding all the gender smilies to the front page.



.hopeful.one. said:


> I got it to work! Geeze, idk what the deal was.

<3



Pato said:


> Flarmy hope things are settling down for you with your move:flower:
> 
> AFM: 4 dpo today, not feeling it this month but really I'm not stressing so:shrug:who knows...

Thank you. After two long days of unpacking and organizing the house is finally in a state where we can live in organized chaos (we are currently housing my sister's entire apartment as she lived near us in Ky and was moving at the same time. She brought all her stuff to us and we had the military move it to save my mom money :shh: :haha: but my mom and sisters don't move into their new place until next week so it'll be mid Sept before they come get their stuff. Thankfully the babies room is a good area to store the non heavy stuff and a corner in the living room is good for the heavy stuff.)




pinkpassion said:


> 1-2 dpo today.. I'm just along for the ride. ... I have my dr appointment a week from yesterday so I'll probably test a week from today. .. still don't know how I'm going to explain this to my dr!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:



Cornfieldland said:


> Pato I'm doing good, just trying not to stress. Going to drs today to get my req for HCG so I can see if it's doubling, also going to see if he will give me a ultrasound req so I can get one after 6wks. Hopefully he does.

Can't wait to hear how those numbers are!




5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies for the kind wrds....Im glad we are getting answers and we can move forward in this process...I have a wonderful husband that is standing by me through all of this...So we are not preventing this month and im not gonna stress about opks or when im ovulating but if I get pregnant then I know it is God's will and he will take care of the rest!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful day and im getting excited to see some BFPs from you gals that are in the tww!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:




maybe8 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I hope all is well with the expecting moms and wishing lots of luck to everybody else with testing, waiting to test or just waiting.
> 
> I have a question.... I am an older mom (46)...does anybody know if 8dpo slight pink spotting is an age thing or something to be hopeful about? I have never had ib so not sure what to think. I am 9 dpo today and frer only gave me an evap/indent line.

I think it is possible to be implantation bleeding as every pregnancy is different. FX this is your magical number 8! if not keep your chin up. we are here for you for as long as it takes



Cornfieldland said:


> Pink, I won't be getting results until Friday. I have to get the req today, go to lab tomorrow. I have to drive into town to go to the lab that I can see results online.
> I might buy a digi test, suppose to be 5wks today, so it might say 3wks pregnant, but I'm so worried it won't. And if I get bad results I think I would call in sick tomorrow...hmmm I'm a basket case ; )

I vote digi! I even have an extra I can mail to you :wink: 
try to think positive! :dust: :dust: FX



5starsplus1 said:


> Muffin I should have called you up with the bat lol...Im doing a lot better today, they gave me morphine for the pain and I was on cloud 99 lol...They are gonna remove both when I go in for the fobroid surgery...Im glad that they know what's going on with me and im excited to get this ball rolling!

:thumbup: such a great plan. I see a sticky bean in your near future



mommyxofxone said:


> Afm 7dpo temp drop and cramping. Not symptom spotting this time. Which is easy cause I've had absolutely NOTHING but the cramping hit me when I stopped to sit and catch up here. I've been trying to stay busy

well you may not want to symptom spot so we'll do it for you :wink: cramping sounds promising but we all know how tricky our bodies like to be. FX this is it!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Flarmy, yes I have a solid plan down and im sticking to it....Im glad ur settled and ur back with us!!! I won't have much to post but I will be stalking lol and cheering all of my lovely ladies on...im glad I have this thread to vent it helps out a lot you know! If anything changes before my appt on Sep 9th I will make sure to update everyone!


----------



## FLArmyWife

AFM: I feel like a terrible thread creator. I haven't been around for so long and I've missed so much. I should be on more often now that the house is pretty much unpacked and the home computer is set up. should be around to keep up.

Saturday morning we got up and had the keys to our place within 20 minutes of the office opening. It took us about 10 minutes to unload DH's jeep with the items we had with us. Went back to the hotel and grabbed the dogs. They had such a great time Sat-Mon running through an empty house. My MIL and BIL visited saturday night and then my mom and sister's came for a few hours on Sunday. Everyone loves our new place. Tuesday morning the movers came and it took them about 3 hours to unload the truck. They just placed things in a general area/room of where they needed to go. I spent a total of about 7 hours on my feet unpacking boxes in just the kitchen. I had a coffee first thing in the morning and then nothing again until dinner at 7pm that night. 
Yesterday I woke up in so much pain. Every inch of me was sore. My feet hurt from standing barefoot all day instead of wearing the shoes with my custom insoles in them (my dr would kill me if she knew that). My legs hurt from going up and down the stairs, my arms, back, and shoulders hurt from bending down into tall boxes to get an item out then reaching up into a cabinet to put it away. So my body was hating me yesterday. I took a tylenol and napped until about 1:30pm. At that point I was able to get up and spend 4 hours working on the living room unpacking the computer, the desk, the tv, tv stand, etc. 

For the most part the house is done other than our master bedroom in which I need to unpack clothes and a few other items. Finding room for everything is the hardest part. We went from a 3bd, 2 bath, 1 car garage place to a 2/2 1/2. We also don't have a laundry room so yeah.. the garage and laundry room which was a big storage place for us before we now have to attempt to find new spots for. 

and that has been the jist of my past 5 days. just moving and stuff. Oh I did walk around a little on monday and pick up applications for jobs so hopefully something comes through soon as we can only make it until Sept 15 on savings after which we become literally broke


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone I'm new to this group we're not trying not preventing I'm 8dpo today and I got a faint pink bfp in the time limit I'm shaking I'll try and upload a pic so you lovely ladies can tell me what you think x thank you all in advance


----------



## Butterfly2015

:winkwink: it looks darker then in the picture x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## FLArmyWife

:wave: Welcome Butterfly

I see a faint line on it. FX and :dust: that the line darkens


----------



## Butterfly2015

Thanks if it's def a bfp my due date will be fri 13 May 2016 x


----------



## Butterfly2015

I should add this the test wasn't using fmu either and just used another test and the lines a bit darker it's weird my partner has been telling me I'm pregnant for a couple of days now and I just shrugged it off and said impossible it's too early to tell guess he's psychic lol he even predicts when af is gonna start with freakish accuracy lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

my dh was telling me I was pregnant about 4 days before my first positive test. I think they notice subtle changes in us that we don't usually notice


----------



## pinkpassion

3 dpo today.. it seems to be going pretty fast!!! I will test on Monday the 31st and probably every day after :haha: .. my appointment is the 1st!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm excited for you! Glad your appt is coming up soon. You will have answers and possible bfp : ) Glad things r coming along. 
I'm off to get bloods drawn today, will find out tomorrow. Yikes!


----------



## FLArmyWife

sending you so much dust Corn and Pink

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

FX for you Pink and Corn!!!!

Welcome and congrats Butterfly!

AFM- we had a really crazy thunderstorm/rainstorm last night. We lost power for most of the night. There was flooding all over town. Schools are closed, as well as some roads and a few stores. The storm did a lot of damage to people's houses and yards. The water in our backyard got pretty close to our back door, but my husband was able to divert it away. Pretty scary stuff. We don't usually get weather like that around here. So happy we are safe and that our house wasn't affected.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy to hear you're safe tie


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> AFM: I feel like a terrible thread creator. I haven't been around for so long and I've missed so much. I should be on more often now that the house is pretty much unpacked and the home computer is set up. should be around to keep up.
> 
> Saturday morning we got up and had the keys to our place within 20 minutes of the office opening. It took us about 10 minutes to unload DH's jeep with the items we had with us. Went back to the hotel and grabbed the dogs. They had such a great time Sat-Mon running through an empty house. My MIL and BIL visited saturday night and then my mom and sister's came for a few hours on Sunday. Everyone loves our new place. Tuesday morning the movers came and it took them about 3 hours to unload the truck. They just placed things in a general area/room of where they needed to go. I spent a total of about 7 hours on my feet unpacking boxes in just the kitchen. I had a coffee first thing in the morning and then nothing again until dinner at 7pm that night.
> Yesterday I woke up in so much pain. Every inch of me was sore. My feet hurt from standing barefoot all day instead of wearing the shoes with my custom insoles in them (my dr would kill me if she knew that). My legs hurt from going up and down the stairs, my arms, back, and shoulders hurt from bending down into tall boxes to get an item out then reaching up into a cabinet to put it away. So my body was hating me yesterday. I took a tylenol and napped until about 1:30pm. At that point I was able to get up and spend 4 hours working on the living room unpacking the computer, the desk, the tv, tv stand, etc.
> 
> For the most part the house is done other than our master bedroom in which I need to unpack clothes and a few other items. Finding room for everything is the hardest part. We went from a 3bd, 2 bath, 1 car garage place to a 2/2 1/2. We also don't have a laundry room so yeah.. the garage and laundry room which was a big storage place for us before we now have to attempt to find new spots for.
> 
> and that has been the jist of my past 5 days. just moving and stuff. Oh I did walk around a little on monday and pick up applications for jobs so hopefully something comes through soon as we can only make it until Sept 15 on savings after which we become literally broke

Well I am glad you guys are all settled! It's nice to have you back!



Butterfly2015 said:


> Thanks if it's def a bfp my due date will be fri 13 May 2016 x

Welcome! I see a faint line in your pic. Can't believe we are already into May for due dates! 


pinkpassion said:


> 3 dpo today.. it seems to be going pretty fast!!! I will test on Monday the 31st and probably every day after :haha: .. my appointment is the 1st!

:dust:


Cornfieldland said:


> Pink I'm excited for you! Glad your appt is coming up soon. You will have answers and possible bfp : ) Glad things r coming along.
> I'm off to get bloods drawn today, will find out tomorrow. Yikes!

FX they come back good and strong :flower:


TheTiebreaker said:


> FX for you Pink and Corn!!!!
> 
> Welcome and congrats Butterfly!
> 
> AFM- we had a really crazy thunderstorm/rainstorm last night. We lost power for most of the night. There was flooding all over town. Schools are closed, as well as some roads and a few stores. The storm did a lot of damage to people's houses and yards. The water in our backyard got pretty close to our back door, but my husband was able to divert it away. Pretty scary stuff. We don't usually get weather like that around here. So happy we are safe and that our house wasn't affected.

Yikes that much rain can be scary. Glad you guys are ok. We are being told over here in California to expect a very strong El Nino this fall/winter so I am pretty nervous YET excited for that. We are just so dry out here that I don't even care if it rains for weeks on end! :rain:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM- a whole lotta nothing. 15 weeks today though! & 16 more days til we know gender :dance:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm bored.... y'all help me pass the time!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 15 weeks Disney! and We'd gladly send you some of the daily summer Florida rain


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi butterfly and congrats! !

Flarmy u r awesomeness! ! We understand hello we have all been there, if it wasn't for u we wouldn't even have each other &#9825;&#9825;

Corn I hope your doing good!!&#9825;&#9825; 

Where is ashley :trouble:

Pink I'm glad your app. Is close!!! Yay!!! 

Hi luvies I am catching up been busy .. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## busytulip

Sorry I've been MIA. Just been dealing with a lot and needed to step out for a minute.

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:

I'm excited that in the not too distant future we'll be hearing some gender reveals. :dance:

Hopefully we'll be seeing some more BFP's as well :dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm glad ur all moved in : ) bet ur looking forward to decorating the baby's room &#55357;&#56475;

Nice to see you BusyTulip : )

I'm just waiting for my evening shift to start. Got my blood work done and booked a ultrasound for September 14th. Thinking positive and cautiously hopeful. Get my kids back this Saturday its been 6wks at there dads. Can't wait to kiss some cheeks!


----------



## JLM73

Butterfly2015 said:


> :winkwink: it looks darker then in the picture x

:thumbup: Congrats And Welcome Butterfly!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Flarmy your dh must be special my dh doesn't notice anything subtle :haha:

Afm: nothing to report but more freaking weird temps


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> I'm bored.... y'all help me pass the time!!!

Well, this made me laugh for a good minute or two today...
https://www.gifbin.com/bin/082015/1439228634_dog_wearing_shark_fin_jumps_on_woman_in_pool.gif


----------



## JLM73

LOVE the shark fin on the dog before he attacks :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I'm glad ur all moved in : ) bet ur looking forward to decorating the baby's room &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I'm just waiting for my evening shift to start. Got my blood work done and booked a ultrasound for September 14th. Thinking positive and cautiously hopeful. Get my kids back this Saturday its been 6wks at there dads. Can't wait to kiss some cheeks!

Yes... though I am so nervous that it'll end up being a boy because we still haven't made an official decision on a boy's theme. 

Yay for scheduling an u/s and yay for getting your kids back soon. Are you going to wait to tell them until you're farther along?




busytulip said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Just been dealing with a lot and needed to step out for a minute.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :wave:
> 
> I'm excited that in the not too distant future we'll be hearing some gender reveals. :dance:
> 
> Hopefully we'll be seeing some more BFP's as well :dust:

glad you're back! :hugs: hope you're doing better



muffinbabes4;36069943
Flarmy u r awesomeness! ! We understand hello we have all been there said:

> :shy: awe thanks
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Flarmy your dh must be special my dh doesn't notice anything subtle :haha:
> 
> Afm: nothing to report but more freaking weird temps
> 
> lol idk he said I just seemed to be acting weird :shrug:
> hope your low temps are implantation and they shoot up soon!Click to expand...


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol... thank you disney!!!

Here's something for y'all to see... my dd always watches me take care of the dogs (I'm a veterinary technician - so care has always been a must).. I'm often cleaning their teeth, trimming nails and giving baths.. I never would have imagined she would pick up some of my skills haha.. this was at 12.5 months old!!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jez2YBi9bQI


----------



## JLM73

OMG Pink how adorable.
I love when she keeps moving his paw under his leg like "Hey...I'm in charge..." lol


----------



## Pato

GN lovelies....was pretty busy today at work and then I got so sleepy around 11:45am that I decided to put my head down on my desk for 5 minutes....I'm usually alone in the office and today was one such day.....I caught myself and woke up from my nap...it was 1:45...:shock:...i slept for two hrs :dohh: i was just suddenly really tired and was having some awful uterine cramps, which btw I'm still getting all now...'m gonna have a shower and head to bed early bc I'm just feeling out of sorts....will catch up tomorrow...promise....


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks jlm. .. she's pretty stinking cute and definitely "in charge" lol

Pato.. that sounds great, perfect symptoms!!!! Can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- so cute! My dogs hate having their teeth or feet messed with. My aussie will kinda let you look at her mouth but she does the same thing with her paw and pushes you away. 

Pato- sounds promising. Hope you get some rest hun


----------



## busytulip

Disney that vid is great :haha:

Pink she is definitely a vet in the making. :)

Pato definitely promising symptoms. I think we are expecting AF around the same time (Sept. 3rd) FX'd cycle buddy!

Corn praying for a great ultrasound. So glad your kiddos will be home soon. I can't imagine how hard that is for them and you. :hugs:

FLArmy no worries here, we all think you are pretty amazing. No need for apologies.

mommyof1 I hope the temps make some sense soon

Congrats butterfly!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink she's adorable! !


----------



## maybe8

Pink what a beautiful little girl. Your puppy should get a steak, so patient and gentle with her.

Corn, when my oldest kids (3) go to visit their dad, I look forward to the break then miss the extra chaos around my house.

Wishing all you wonderful ladies a peaceful and happy night. Thank you for including me into your very special group.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello my wonderful ladies! So much to catch up on and so little time... I was so busy with work and closing on the house I fell asleep at dinner the other day. I finally have time off after 10 days and 43 hours of overtime... We also got the keys to our new house today :) I will post pictures when I can.

Welcome to our new ladies, looking forward to getting to know you :)

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I don't have time tonight to get to everyone. Love you all! XO


----------



## Cornfieldland

So lady's I got my numbers back! It went from 261 last week to 4111 this week with a doubling time of 43hrs : ) I'm so relieved! Things r looking good for the time being yay!


----------



## Pato

Top of the morning my lovelies.....I had some rest and I'm rearing to go today.....

Pink.....baby pink is soooo adorable, I showed DH the vid and we had a good laugh watching the dog push her away like he was saying....stoooop, enough, move....

Busy....yup I'm due the 3rd....cycle buddies, yayyyy

MrsMB... happy to see you getting a break, great news on the house...can't wait to see the pics.

Flarmy....glad you're all settled ish in , no worries about being MIA and you are a great thread keeper....

Corn....hope you get great results on your blood tests....baby corn will be just fine...

Muffin....How are you doing???

Maybe..... You are most welcome hun....these ladies are truly a godsend...

:hi: and welcome to all the newbies. 5Stars hope you are feeling much better.

Daisy, Gwen and Ashley....really miss you guys

JLM, Mommyof1, Tasha, Ksierra, Disney, hope I haven't forgotten anyone but if I have it's not intentional, have a great day and :dust: to all....


----------



## pinkpassion

YAYYYYYYYYYY Corn!!!!! That's awesome!!!!! <3


----------



## pinkpassion

4 dpo today and lots of weird twinges and stuff going on!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ALMOST tested this am. But know that it's too soon for a bfp after that "dip" so talked myself out. That means I most likely won't test til sunday or hopefully monday.


----------



## Pato

AFM....CD 20 today, 6DPO...I'm starting to feel sleepy again despite being well rested last night, can't wait to go home. I'm a little nauseated, bloated and and crampy, a kind of dull ache like a nerve pain, IDK how else to describe it...I can feel it in my lower back as well as down my right leg into my knee and ancle. I'm pretty sure I O'd from my right ovary this month.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> Hello my wonderful ladies! So much to catch up on and so little time... I was so busy with work and closing on the house I fell asleep at dinner the other day. I finally have time off after 10 days and 43 hours of overtime... We also got the keys to our new house today :) I will post pictures when I can.
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies, looking forward to getting to know you :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I don't have time tonight to get to everyone. Love you all! XO

Happy to have you back and yay for getting the keys! :happydance:




Cornfieldland said:


> So lady's I got my numbers back! It went from 261 last week to 4111 this week with a doubling time of 43hrs : ) I'm so relieved! Things r looking good for the time being yay!


:flower::thumbup::baby::happydance::hugs::laugh2::yipee::headspin::drunk::coolio::wohoo::loopy: :bunny:

SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!



Pato said:


> Flarmy....glad you're all settled ish in , no worries about being MIA and you are a great thread keeper....

Thank you




It's Friday ladies! DH and I both spent hours yesterday working on some applications for jobs, some for the same stores, and both are scheduled for a group interview this afternoon at 4:30. I REALLY hope that by this time next week something has come through because our savings will run dry after the 1st of the month's bills. I am So happy my mom insisted in buying me maternity khaki's because I have no 'professional' attire that fits! 
I am trying not to stress about baby Sweets right now. Last night I had a fairly hard time finding HB, it was faint and kept going away. I had to tell myself out loud that it kept going away because he/she was moving but couldn't help going to a dark place in the back of my mind. Just trying to focus on other things until the 11th.


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> So lady's I got my numbers back! It went from 261 last week to 4111 this week with a doubling time of 43hrs : ) I'm so relieved! Things r looking good for the time being yay!

Corn that is amazing news.....so glad for you honey, baby kernel is coming along beautifully...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm sure all is well. Sounds like it is very active and Just not cooperating with mom. Excited for your scan :) and hoping you get those jobs so you can have less stress!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you corn. the scan will be so weird since we haven't seen Sweets since 10 weeks. so much will have changed.

pink- :dust:

Pato- sounds so promising! :dust: 

mommyxofxone- FX and :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Corn!!!! I could jump for joy for you! So great! 

Flarmy, try not to stress. I am sure baby is just moving in there. There is still tons of room for them to move at this point, so they wiggle all over. Can't wait to see your scan!!! 

I feel like we are going to get a bunch of BFPs this month!!! Sounds like there are a bunch of promising symptoms! Can't wait to see those tests ladies! Sending you baby dust!


----------



## maybe8

Cornfieldland said:


> So lady's I got my numbers back! It went from 261 last week to 4111 this week with a doubling time of 43hrs : ) I'm so relieved! Things r looking good for the time being yay!

Corn, wonderful news! Sure there is only one? :happydance:


----------



## maybe8

I hope the babies are behaving, the eggs are ripening, the witch has a horrible accident, and the bed frames are structurally sound!

Afm...witch due yesterday or today. It's still early so we will see. Bfn on wally world this morning 11dpo. We'll see.

In a totally unrelated topic...trying to keep my daughter's overweight goldfish alive. He is currently in a container on my counter. Looking better but it was touch and go last night....pink i need your daughter....


----------



## FLArmyWife

very off topic but I just have to say.... I LOATH job application assessments


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> very off topic but I just have to say.... I LOATH job application assessments

And the interviews....like you are trying to sell yourself in the allotted time...I hate it!


----------



## FLArmyWife

exactly!


----------



## Pato

So.....I'm really frustrated right now....and pretty snappy at everyone and I feel close to tears....

I have a LP of 11 days. I start spotting the day before AF on 10DPO usually and I usually watch my temps drop from then. I suspect that perhaps a bit of progesterone would help with that and if AF comes then so be it right. My dr told me they don't really test for progesterone but they do for beta hcg etc.....I want to get a progeterone cream for my own peace of mind but the only kind I can find here all have evening primrose oil and other herbs like burdock that should not be used during pregnacy....I can get the vaginal tablets but only by perscription....and my dr. wouldn't consider doing that unless we've been trying for 6 months to a year or if I have repeated miscarriages...W...T...F....so I'm supposed to lose a bunch of babies, cry my heart out for months b4 anything can be done:cry::cry::cry:....if I do get pregnant this cycle am I supposed to sit back and wait for a mc and start counting????
I was taking vitex at the start of this cycle but I haven't taken it since I ovulated, I'm 6dpo, my temps are still pretty high, and I'm thinking of just continuing with that and probably ordering 3 tubes of progesterone cream online.........](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)...I'm BEYOND f**%%@# frustrated now


----------



## JLM73

Pato I found a natural prog cream at GNC here. (health store)
It was $16/jar 
Here's a link:
https://www.gnc.com/GNC-Womens-Progesterone-Cream/product.jsp?productId=2133894


----------



## JLM73

Huge Congrats Corn!!
FLArmy hehe Apparently the LO is just playing a game with you of dodge the doppler!
Soon enough you will have plenty of punches and kicks to keep your mind rested:hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Corn those are great numbers!! :dance:

MB yay for getting the keys! Thinking of you as you get settled in.

FLArmy I agree with the other ladies, LO sounds really active and was just grooving in there. :)

Pato I'm so sorry :hugs: That is frustrating.

maybe FX'd the witch stays away!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Hello my wonderful ladies! So much to catch up on and so little time... I was so busy with work and closing on the house I fell asleep at dinner the other day. I finally have time off after 10 days and 43 hours of overtime... We also got the keys to our new house today :) I will post pictures when I can.
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies, looking forward to getting to know you :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I don't have time tonight to get to everyone. Love you all! XO

Congrats on the house, so exciting! Get some rest! :)


Cornfieldland said:


> So lady's I got my numbers back! It went from 261 last week to 4111 this week with a doubling time of 43hrs : ) I'm so relieved! Things r looking good for the time being yay!

AMAZING!! So happy for you! Looks like you've got yourself a sticky one this time around :happydance:


FLArmyWife said:


> It's Friday ladies! DH and I both spent hours yesterday working on some applications for jobs, some for the same stores, and both are scheduled for a group interview this afternoon at 4:30. I REALLY hope that by this time next week something has come through because our savings will run dry after the 1st of the month's bills. I am So happy my mom insisted in buying me maternity khaki's because I have no 'professional' attire that fits!
> I am trying not to stress about baby Sweets right now. Last night I had a fairly hard time finding HB, it was faint and kept going away. I had to tell myself out loud that it kept going away because he/she was moving but couldn't help going to a dark place in the back of my mind. Just trying to focus on other things until the 11th.

Applications suck! But wishing you guys all the luck with your job searches. Sometimes it can take me a couple minutes to find my LO's hb as well, and as soon as I find it, they move away. So stubborn already :dohh:. I'd imagine it being pretty annoying getting poked from the outside though!


Pato said:


> So.....I'm really frustrated right now....and pretty snappy at everyone and I feel close to tears....
> 
> I have a LP of 11 days. I start spotting the day before AF on 10DPO usually and I usually watch my temps drop from then. I suspect that perhaps a bit of progesterone would help with that and if AF comes then so be it right. My dr told me they don't really test for progesterone but they do for beta hcg etc.....I want to get a progeterone cream for my own peace of mind but the only kind I can find here all have evening primrose oil and other herbs like burdock that should not be used during pregnacy....I can get the vaginal tablets but only by perscription....and my dr. wouldn't consider doing that unless we've been trying for 6 months to a year or if I have repeated miscarriages...W...T...F....so I'm supposed to lose a bunch of babies, cry my heart out for months b4 anything can be done:cry::cry::cry:....if I do get pregnant this cycle am I supposed to sit back and wait for a mc and start counting????
> I was taking vitex at the start of this cycle but I haven't taken it since I ovulated, I'm 6dpo, my temps are still pretty high, and I'm thinking of just continuing with that and probably ordering 3 tubes of progesterone cream online.........](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)...I'm BEYOND f**%%@# frustrated now

Sorry for all the frustration. Try and stay positive! We're all here for you when you need to vent. :hugs:


AFM- I've got an OB appt this afternoon. Just the monthly visit. Guessing I get to pee in a cup and dr will use his doppler to listen to hb, then off I go. Kinda crazy that I haven't seen my OB since 8w1d... 7 weeks ago! Goes by fast.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I need someone to talk me out of testing! 9dpo and wouldn't be fmu and haven't drank since this am.... Anyone! Tell me I'm nuts!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy... I'm no help.. I'd actually say :test: :rofl:


I want to test and I'm only 4dpo hahaha


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well I tested. Bfn. But we knew that! Hoping I'll be content til Monday then


----------



## Disneymom1129

mommyxofxone said:


> I need someone to talk me out of testing! 9dpo and wouldn't be fmu and haven't drank since this am.... Anyone! Tell me I'm nuts!

No testing yet! :grr: Test tomorrow... :winkwink:

Edit: Oops I was too late. Better luck tomorrow mommy!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pato- I get the frustration. I also have a lp of 10 or 11 days. But just know that it can still happen! Try not to stress over it hun. 

Corn- so glad to hear your fabulous numbers!! Congratulations again. 

Flarmy- glad to hear you and that wiggly baby of yours are settling in :) 

Mommy- I'm with the others, I would have tested too lol. Hopefully something will show on Mondays test. 

Afm I cleaned house today (finally getting some energy!!) and going shopping later with my mom. Tomorrow I have a baby shower & Sunday we're telling the FIL and stepMIL about Skittlebug. This is going to be a great weekend. 

Sending <3 to you all!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Alright girls. Cross those fingers and send some dust. DH and I both have an interview with Hollister in an hour. We have applied to about 20 places each and this is the first interview so hopefully this, or just SOMETHING pulls through


----------



## Pato

mommyxofxone said:


> I need someone to talk me out of testing! 9dpo and wouldn't be fmu and haven't drank since this am.... Anyone! Tell me I'm nuts!


Ok, you're nuts.....:test:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lol thanks ladies I guess I see what tomorrow's temps do maybe I'll test again with fmu. Or I'll do my best to wait until Monday but doubtful I will!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Fingers are crossed flarmy!!!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck to you and the Mr. FLArmy!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Good luck FLArmy! Hope you guys get it!!

OB appt went well. Pretty much went how I assumed it would. Good news is that my NT results came back great, same with the blood test that tests for other chromosomal abnormalities. Got some more blood drawn today for the 2nd trimester screening. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will personally be staying out of this awful heat. Luckily its supposed to cool off next week.

ETA: 15 week bump pic. Still not feeling like I "look" pregnant yet. But it'll happen!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Good luck FLArmy! Hope you guys get it!!
> 
> OB appt went well. Pretty much went how I assumed it would. Good news is that my NT results came back great, same with the blood test that tests for other chromosomal abnormalities. Got some more blood drawn today for the 2nd trimester screening.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will personally be staying out of this awful heat. Luckily its supposed to cool off next week.
> 
> ETA: 15 week bump pic. Still not feeling like I "look" pregnant yet. But it'll happen!

Soon all you will see is your bump, and you will miss seeing just you. Right know you have a sweet little bump.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such a cute bump, Disney!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Morning everyone hope your all well. I tested again this morning no doubt in my mind now two nice bright pink lines I'm only 3+1 didn't even get a faint bfp until af was due last time round. twins run in my family so it's making me a little nervous lol x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats butterfly! Show us a pic :) 
Oh boy twins!


----------



## maybe8

Yes pic please.

I hope everybody is having a nice weekend!

1 day late, 12 dpo and bfn.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Picture picture!

Disney your bump looks lovely!

Afm did my 10dpo official test and bfn. But I expected it. I had a weird dream that I was at the end of my cycle and no spotting for af (usually get that) and I got all excited because it meant I was pregnant. Lol! I hope it's a sign. First pregnancy dreams I've had have been this cycle. So hoping its a good sign. But know it's probably nothing

No symptoms. Of anything. Just waiting.


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Fingers are crossed flarmy!!!

TY



busytulip said:


> Good luck to you and the Mr. FLArmy!!

TY



Disneymom1129 said:


> Good luck FLArmy! Hope you guys get it!!
> 
> OB appt went well. Pretty much went how I assumed it would. Good news is that my NT results came back great, same with the blood test that tests for other chromosomal abnormalities. Got some more blood drawn today for the 2nd trimester screening.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! I will personally be staying out of this awful heat. Luckily its supposed to cool off next week.
> 
> ETA: 15 week bump pic. Still not feeling like I "look" pregnant yet. But it'll happen!

TY.
Such a cute bump. So glad everything went well.



Butterfly2015 said:


> Morning everyone hope your all well. I tested again this morning no doubt in my mind now two nice bright pink lines I'm only 3+1 didn't even get a faint bfp until af was due last time round. twins run in my family so it's making me a little nervous lol x

:happydance: Congrats. would love to see a pic!



maybe8 said:


> I hope everybody is having a nice weekend!
> 
> 1 day late, 12 dpo and bfn.

Sounds promising. FX that you get your bfp!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> Picture picture!
> 
> Disney your bump looks lovely!
> 
> Afm did my 10dpo official test and bfn. But I expected it. I had a weird dream that I was at the end of my cycle and no spotting for af (usually get that) and I got all excited because it meant I was pregnant. Lol! I hope it's a sign. First pregnancy dreams I've had have been this cycle. So hoping its a good sign. But know it's probably nothing
> 
> No symptoms. Of anything. Just waiting.


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

So, in case you ladies haven't noticed, I'm taking the time over the next few weeks to try and check up on all the ladies whom have gotten their BFP and post an updated status on gender and such on the 1st page. 

Tie, Disney, and hopeful- excuse the pregnancy brain fog but when do each of you plan to learn gender?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Good morning ladies! Maybe and Mommy don't give up, it might just be too early. FX you both get your BFPs!!!!

Flarmy- my gender scan is scheduled for 20 weeks on Sept 28.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) yay awesome tie


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Flarmy- I'll be learning the gender on November 7th. Our gender scan is 2 weeks earlier but hopefully I won't see anything so we can do the reveal :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> So, in case you ladies haven't noticed, I'm taking the time over the next few weeks to try and check up on all the ladies whom have gotten their BFP and post an updated status on gender and such on the 1st page.
> 
> Tie, Disney, and hopeful- excuse the pregnancy brain fog but when do each of you plan to learn gender?

Gender reveal party is Sept 12th in the evening. 

Thanks ladies for the bump compliments :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So, in case you ladies haven't noticed, I'm taking the time over the next few weeks to try and check up on all the ladies whom have gotten their BFP and post an updated status on gender and such on the 1st page.
> 
> Tie, Disney, and hopeful- excuse the pregnancy brain fog but when do each of you plan to learn gender?
> 
> Gender reveal party is Sept 12th in the evening.
> 
> Thanks ladies for the bump compliments :flower:Click to expand...




.hopeful.one. said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Flarmy- I'll be learning the gender on November 7th. Our gender scan is 2 weeks earlier but hopefully I won't see anything so we can do the reveal :)



:happydance::happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

5 dpo today and some weird pinching in my uterus.. nothing else to report other than weird shooting boob pains! Roll on Monday!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I've been so busy all day, we cleaned out the attic, cleaned up and organized the garage, finally made my shelves I've been wanting to do for so long now (the wood shelf part is 118 year old barn wood from a friend's old barn), painted a giant picture frame (I'll post a pic tomorrow ) and got all the yard sale stuff ready! I'm exhausted now!!
 



Attached Files:







20150829_113903-1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

Love the shelves Pink! Really neat idea!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome repurposing pink


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you!!! I'm REALLY into the shabby chic /vintage/ antique look!


----------



## maybe8

It is very cool. I love that stuff...My favorite is old sea trunks.

Update...My daughter's goldfish has made a complete recovery! I'm surprised...thought he was a gonner.

Afm...witch is late. Got an evap/pink super light line on wally world, after time limit. It could go either way.

I hope everybody is doing well


----------



## Cornfieldland

Me too Pink! I have a few dressers and a table I've redone. Have some old jewelry boxes i want to redo... I need to get it done!


----------



## pinkpassion

maybe8 said:


> It is very cool. I love that stuff...My favorite is old sea trunks.
> 
> Update...My daughter's goldfish has made a complete recovery! I'm surprised...thought he was a gonner.
> 
> Afm...witch is late. Got an evap/pink super light line on wally world, after time limit. It could go either way.
> 
> I hope everybody is doing well


I meant to ask and totally forgot, but what was wrong with the gold fish?? Glad it's better though!!!

Post pic of your test for my poas porn... I am tempted to test way wayyyyyyyyyyy too early :haha:
I hope it's an undeniable line soon!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for a dark line soon maybe8


----------



## maybe8

Thanks guys!

Fish not sure..his spots turned whitish and refused to swim....my daughter loves this silly thing. I was talking to it and checking on it like a child....kinda pathetic.

Will post POAS porn? when my phone decides to cooperate. (I am on my kindle)


----------



## maybe8

Ok...here is my test. Upload quality is bad...looks better irl and cell pic.
 



Attached Files:







20150829_120440.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey maybe I tried, here's your test luv
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-29-22-56-36.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2015-08-29-22-59-17.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvies! Hope yall are having a great weekend, it was my lo bday today he is 5 :( .. well I'm gonna play catch up or try just been busy..
Good luck to everyone &#9825; and maybe- hoping that's beginning of a bfp!!... pink- love the shelves!!

Afm.. 6 dpo been slightly crampy will be testing Wednesday ;) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!! Your #'s!!!! Hurray!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## maybe8

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey maybe I tried, here's your test luv

Muffin...thank you! Time will tell...always does.


----------



## Butterfly2015

This was yesterday's test based on my lmp I was only 3+1 then x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## maybe8

Wow that's a great line. Congratulations!! How many dpo?


----------



## Butterfly2015

That test was 9dpo with my last pregnancy I didn't get lines like that till I was about 16 dpo lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow butterfly that's a dark test for 9dpo...maybe it's triplets ; ) 
I seriously don't think my body can handle more than one, already feeling morning sickness creep in uggg!


----------



## Butterfly2015

There's a history of twins on my mum and dads side I already have 4 children 1 girl 3 boys I hope it's just the one lol don't think could handle more then one newborn it's a daunting thought lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> Ok...here is my test. Upload quality is bad...looks better irl and cell pic.

I see a faint line



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey maybe I tried, here's your test luv

I see the line much better in the tweaked photo



Butterfly2015 said:


> This was yesterday's test based on my lmp I was only 3+1 then x

:thumbup: awesome!



Cornfieldland said:


> I seriously don't think my body can handle more than one, already feeling morning sickness creep in uggg!

:hugs: I hope you have an easy pregnancy and the MS stays away or at least is minimal


----------



## Cornfieldland

Butterfly, twins would be so special and cute! But the lack of sleep the first year would be brutal!


----------



## pinkpassion

6 dpo today, had some more pinching and twinges in uterus! I believe it is all a good sign!!! I will start testing tomorrow at 7dpo!! Gotta go get ready for church!!! Have a great day y'all!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I would absolutely love twins!!! Can I pray for that without sounding greedy?! :haha:


----------



## maybe8

Good morning all.
Twins are fun and exhausting...not just the first year....always. 

2 days late and witch snuck in this morning. Thank you guys for waiting it out with me!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry maybe : (


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh maybe I'm so sorry :( sure I will be joining you on wed. I have to start looking for spotting starting today. 

Preparing for an upped temp tomorrow for 12dpo as its been doing every cycle and then goes down at 13. 

Really have no hope. Cramping etc again today and warm. 

Just waiting. Will be testing in the am with smu


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> 6 dpo today, had some more pinching and twinges in uterus! I believe it is all a good sign!!! I will start testing tomorrow at 7dpo!! Gotta go get ready for church!!! Have a great day y'all!!!!

:happydance: :dust:



pinkpassion said:


> I would absolutely love twins!!! Can I pray for that without sounding greedy?! :haha:

Of course



maybe8 said:


> Good morning all.
> Twins are fun and exhausting...not just the first year....always.
> 
> 2 days late and witch snuck in this morning. Thank you guys for waiting it out with me!

Awe I'm sorry. Well we are here for you until the end of your journey




mommyxofxone said:


> Oh maybe I'm so sorry :( sure I will be joining you on wed. I have to start looking for spotting starting today.
> 
> Preparing for an upped temp tomorrow for 12dpo as its been doing every cycle and then goes down at 13.
> 
> Really have no hope. Cramping etc again today and warm.
> 
> Just waiting. Will be testing in the am with smu

I hope the witch stays away.


----------



## maybe8

Thanks guys. Think I will go back to ntnp and see how it plays out. I did that this cycle and everything was different...thought for a little bit I might have been.

Would love to stay here and follow you guys. Who knows what tomorrow might bring....but you are an incredible group of women that I wish I knew in the real world!


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: maybe!! This is a wonderful group!!! We've all been through a lot together!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe8- you are very welcome to stay! We are here for each other for the long haul. Whether you've been here from the start or just joining, we are here for each person's journey, not just the TTC part, but the entire thing and beyond.


----------



## Pato

Yup Maybe we're more a group of friends now than just ttc buddies.....feel free to stick around.

Pink.....I don't think that's selfish at all...I'm doing the same thing :haha:

Corn....sweet corn:hugs: sorry you're feeling so crumby already....

Flarmy.....how did the interviews go?

Butterfly congratulations . ....that's an impressive 9dpo line

Ladies with bump pic , they r all so lovely. There's nothing more beautiful than a woman with child....(Morris Chestnut )...I agree

:dust: to all upcoming testers.....looking forward to some more bfps....
hoping for some more beautiful scans and some boys in the girls camp:haha: 

Hope everyone has a beautiful day


----------



## Pato

AFM....nothing much to report....8dpo....no real symptoms of anything....probably haven't implanted yet...AF due in 4 days....just waiting....bored


----------



## busytulip

Butterfly my twin pregnancy had lines like that, I wouldn't be surprised if there are 2 in there. :) 

Maybe I'm so sorry. Like the other ladies have said, we'd love if you stayed here and shared your journey with us. I like that we are all in different places but still ultimately on the same journey of motherhood.

Corn so sorry you are feeling yucky, praying that means great things for a sticky little rainbow. :hugs:

Mommyof1 thinking of you. You know what they say-you're not out til the witch shows.

Pato I know the feeling :coffee: Trying not to symptom spot.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- ended up being just dh and I that signed up for that time slot so it was less nerve racking. I have a feeling DH will be offered a job but not me. They were looking more for stock ppl than sales associates and I cant do stock while pregnant. But we are supposed to hear something this coming week.

Busy and Pato, i hope you sticky beans are in the works right now.


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I'm sorry you're feeling yucky!!! I hope you feel just enough yuck to have reassurance but not so much where you're sick and uncomfortable!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Spotting just started. Usually get three to two days before I get light spotting. I had it in some cm when checking just now. :( af should be right on time.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy... :hugs: I'm sorry!!!! I know how rotten feeling that is!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pink I just feel like it's never going to happen. :(


----------



## busytulip

Thank you FLArmy. I hope some good comes of all the applications you've filled out and that you guys land employment soon as that would take a lot of stress/pressure away. :hugs:

Mommyof1 sorry hun, disappointing isn't even a worthy word.


----------



## pinkpassion

I know!!! But hang in there!!! It will happen!!! Is there anything you can do to focus on? Like a project or something?? That always helps me.. I say "ok I want to repaint my kitchen cabinets, if it happens this month awesome, but if not then I'll repaint my cabinets while waiting for O!" That's keeps my mind busy... and gets some projects I want to do done :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry maybe & mommy :hugs: 

Flarmy I'm sure all the app filling out will be worth it :) job searching is not fun so hopefully you get an offer soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I try to stay busy but I'm gonna be real depressed for a few days


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Maybe and Mommy!!! Hang in there!!! It's gonna happen! We are here for you. Sending hugs!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So I have been having an almost continuous headache and neckache for 3-4 days now. I take tylenol and it seems like it helps for about an hour, then it's back. I am starting to get a little concerned. I have my 16 week checkup tomorrow and I will definitely be talking to my ob about it. Hoping it's just hormones. &#128533;


----------



## mommyxofxone

Can you call tie??? I would call to be safe


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mommy I'm so sorry love it sucks!! :hugs:

Corn I hate that your sick luv, try the nasea bands and the kids chewable benedryl in your cheek just let it disilve , It kept me out of the hospital. . I hope u feel better &#9825;
Butterfly , holy moly 9 dpo? Ate u positive of your O day? That's amazing! Congratulations &#9825; 

Pink I'm 7 dpo and having cramps trying not to symptom spot. .. yah right, lmbo, soooo fx for us ;) 

Tie, it's probably hormone related I had the same thing no worries :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

maybe.. ugh I'm sorry!! This is frustrating girls wtheck!!?? :trouble:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I would call Mommy if my appointment wasn't tomorrow. I am going to wait and see what she says then.


----------



## Disneymom1129

To the ladies who the witch got: :hugs: 

To the ladies in the TWW: :dust: :dust:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Tried my best to relax but didn't work out so well. Here's to next weekend :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Gotcha tie. It's probably just hormones


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sure sure sure I'm pregnant. .. I know that sounds crazy. ... but I just have to be, I'm getting my typical implantation pain/stretching and lightening crotch and shooting boob pain!!! Hurry up tomorrow or Tuesday!!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

***Crossposted so everyone can save***
Just wanted to share the link since we ALL seem to use alot of frers.
Here is a link to frer rebates usually $3/$4 back in a check from Inmar rebates. Took about 3wks to get mine but hey it's $4 I can use toward a frer pack, and with Wally having $3 off coupons on them right now, that is like $1/frer!
https://inmarrebates.com/FIRSTRESPON...facturer=33200
It will instruct you, but you can mail in upc and receipt or do online faster:
1-You will fill out your info on a form (name address etc)
2-It will give you a "code" (set of letters) to WRITE on the receipt
3-Circle the frer(s) on the receipt
4-Take a pic showing receipt with code on it, and product circled, and upload
Very easy to do, and worth it.
You don't need a particular box, several products have rebates just check on the link!


----------



## pinkpassion

I turned in one from last go around... I wonder if I can get it again?!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm going to wally world tomorrow to stock up on lots of frers!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I am so excited for you!!! Seriously can't wait till you test!! Do you think you'll test tomorrow? Praying for a healthy, sticky bean!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie, yes I'll do my ic and then run right out and pick up 100 frers.... ok not really but at least 4 :haha:


----------



## JLM73

lol Pink
I wish I could have a 100 frer on standby...less guessing over evaps on cheapies


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry the witch is showing her face. Not cool

Pink, so anxious to see your tests!

Thank you all for the kind words and dust for employment

Tie, I've been having bad headaches three past few days too

And omg girls we hit 500 pages!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I'm so excited now to see your am test! I'm definitely rooting for a nice BFP :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Lol Pink! 100 frer would be awesome! Can't wait to see your test!

Flarmy- it's nice to know I'm not alone, but I am sorry you're having headaches! Mine got really bad today. My neck is really sore and my head throbs. So thankful that my husband was home and so wonderful today. I took a nice long nap, but it seemed worse when I woke up. He took care of the kids, dinner, baths, and pjs, so I could relax on the couch. Everytime I get up, my head just throbs! I feel like such a winer, but it's so miserable.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX for you pink!! :dust:

Happy 500 Pages ladies! :friends:


----------



## pinkpassion

7 dpo and the madness begins :haha: here's my tests , not too exciting!! But I'll get frers and if I see a line on ic tomorrow I'll use one!!! 
I need to find a cute way to tell dh!! (If)
 



Attached Files:







20150831_060432-1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 14









20150831_060436-1.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pinkpassion

Here it is at 15 minutes :haha:.... I'm telling you Pure crazy!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150831_063415-1.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy- it's nice to know I'm not alone, but I am sorry you're having headaches! Mine got really bad today. My neck is really sore and my head throbs. So thankful that my husband was home and so wonderful today. I took a nice long nap, but it seemed worse when I woke up. He took care of the kids, dinner, baths, and pjs, so I could relax on the couch. Everytime I get up, my head just throbs! I feel like such a winer, but it's so miserable.

I'm sorry. Hope your dr is able to give you some idea for relief while you are there today. 
Before pregnancy, a few years ago, I used to get them SO BAD that I ended up in the hospital but I hadn't had them that bad in a while.. that is until Friday.. All weekend I had this killer headache that was just shy of being as bad as the ones that hospitalized me. But after years of suffering from them I've learned how to push through it, though it still sucks..



:happydance::happydance::happydance: Pink I am SOO excited you are testing again! I feel like there was something catching my eye on the test at 15 minutes :winkwink: but could just be wishful thinking.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie, is it possibly how you are sleeping??? My neck is always so sensitive , but especially so in pregnancy and if my neck hurts my whole head throbs... it's miserable!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, there's SOMETHING on it but I can't tell if it's just indent, wishful thinking, line eye.... ugh lol... hopefully tomorrow will be something more identifiable and I can use a frer!!! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies hope everyone has a super great day...

Pink....I'm so freakin excited to see you testing....7dpo though....pure madness, but you go girl.....If I had 100 frer, or even two, I'd test tomorrow:haha: but sadly, I have only one so I'll have to wait till the witch doesn't show....bummer bc I really want to pee on something:haha:

Tie....so sorry you r in such pain....could it b your pillow. I had awful neck pain last yr, turns out I had a twisted spine, plus my pillows were too firm and high for the angle of my neck. It was stiff for months....like 6 months. Had to go have it cracked at the chiropractor, that's the only way I got relief. Plus the muscles in my back were messed up from squatting with my weighted bar across my shoulders. I had to stop using weights when exercising. I now seep with a flat throw microfibre throw pillow. Perhaps you can try sleeping flat. Plus I had to ice the muscles down .a lot....hope you feel bette soon:hugs:

Flarmy:....it would be awesome if hubby gets the job, I'm praying something comes through b4 weekend:hugs:

Maybe and mommy, I'm sorry about the witch...Muffin bring the bat, we gotta go witch hunting....

To all my baby mommas I hope you all start feeling better soon...:hugs:
To all upcoming testers truck loads of :dust:
To all on new cycles...hope this cycle is yours...

Love y'all......:kiss::hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you Pato. I really hope the witch doesn't show up at your house


----------



## mommyxofxone

No witch yet pato but assuming she'll be here on time we'd

Sorry baby love :(

Afm 12dpo. Bfn this am. No more spotting. Weird temp again. Rough night. Woke at four cause dd said she had to pee. Dh took her and I temped (an hour earlier than normal) but I had two hours solid sleep. Temp was 98.0. Woke at five- normal temp time. Took it just for the hell of it. 97.7. I kept that one cause it's my normal temp time. Trying not to be all down about the bfn cause I know these ics are 25iui and not as sensitive.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: mommyofone. I hope that your body is just trying to build up hcg to give you a bfp!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink so excited you see something. I can't wait for tomorrow's test! 

Mommy- hoping the witch stays away for you!!!

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. It could be my pillow. I haven't been sleeping good at all. I have a different pillow, maybe I will try that tonight. I hadn't thought about that being the cause! Here's hoping that will help!


----------



## Pato

AFM...CD23, 9DPO....had a dip of .3 degrees F on my chart so IDK what thats about. Since Thursday I've been having awful cramps in my uterus radiating down my right leg and into my lower back. I had it for three days but it seems to have stopped now. It was more of a dull achey crampy feeling that hurt like a nerve pain. I have a VERY LOW tolerance for stomach pain. Anyway, I'm a bit gassy today but nothing else to report really. Not feeling it this month.....bored stiff...


----------



## Pato

mommyxofxone said:


> No witch yet pato but assuming she'll be here on time we'd
> 
> Sorry baby love :(
> 
> Afm 12dpo. Bfn this am. No more spotting. Weird temp again. Rough night. Woke at four cause dd said she had to pee. Dh took her and I temped (an hour earlier than normal) but I had two hours solid sleep. Temp was 98.0. Woke at five- normal temp time. Took it just for the hell of it. 97.7. I kept that one cause it's my normal temp time. Trying not to be all down about the bfn cause I know these ics are 25iui and not as sensitive.

It's not over yet honey so don't give up...as Flarmy said maybe the hcg is building up...:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

So do any of you ladies believe that pets are intuitive and know when something is wrong emotionally/physically/mentally before their owners?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!!! I see I'm gonna tweak it hehehe give me a few.. I'm 8 dpo should I test with a cheap then??? I figured it impossible, I also have 5 frers on standby :haha: lmbo .. what to do what to do ...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here ya go pink it almost looked better before I messed with it, but yall know I have too! Fx!!!!! Is it a wondfo?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-31-10-30-46.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2015-08-31-10-33-02.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol , muffin. . Thank you for the tweak!! I always get early bfps.. that's the only reason I test so early.. and don't ask me because I always yell
:test: .. I just bought 5 frer and 3 one step... the frer are the new ones though so blah to that!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

muffinbabes4 said:


> Mommy I'm so sorry love it sucks!! :hugs:
> 
> Corn I hate that your sick luv, try the nasea bands and the kids chewable benedryl in your cheek just let it disilve , It kept me out of the hospital. . I hope u feel better &#9825;
> Butterfly , holy moly 9 dpo? Ate u positive of your O day? That's amazing! Congratulations &#9825;
> 
> Pink I'm 7 dpo and having cramps trying not to symptom spot. .. yah right, lmbo, soooo fx for us ;)
> 
> Tie, it's probably hormone related I had the same thing no worries :hugs:

Absolutely I get a lot of pain when I o so dates are pretty sound did a digi this afternoon 1-2 weeks pregnant x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink lmbo! Yes I don't like the new frer , which is what I have 5 of ..meh. I do have 1 walmart cheapy and a whole bag of wondfo ugh just because they come with my opk though I hate them too, and I hate blue dye...lmbo, so we r running out of options here.. I took the wondfo just now and got a faint probably evap, I'll post in a few


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok here's the wondfo I just took ... :trouble:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-31-10-50-47.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_2015-08-31-10-51-17.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2015-08-31-10-51-38.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I'm glad you are seeing something! It's hard to tell on mobile but hopefully tomorrow frer will show something better. 

Muffin I think I see something... Line eye from staring at pinks too long perhaps lol again to hard to see on stupid mobile but Fx for you!! 

Flarmy I 100% think dogs know when something's up. I know my moms dog knows I'm pregnant. She's been so clingy and everytime I'm over there she'll sit next to me with her head in my lap right by my belly. It's really adorable. 

Afm today I'm officially in 2nd tri!!! Seems like it's going so slow. I have been sleeping about three hours less a night the past four or five nights and the last two nights I only got up to pee twice. I'm hoping that that is normal...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Muffin why do you hate wondfo? 

With dd I got positive on a 10iui at 12dpo. Today I got a negative with these wondfo but read they're not as sensitive yes?

This is my third cycle with them cause they came with my opks


----------



## Pato

Awww come on guys...now you all got me super excited and all I wanna do is go buy myself 3 FRER and test every day till AF comes on Thursday:haha:

OAN....my lower back is freakin killing me....ouch


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin, Pato, Pink I hope u guys get ur BFPs!

FLArmy why is something wrong?


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- my aussie who is affectionate but not overly, has been super clingy today. won't let me go anywhere without her having to lay on my feet! She's never been so clingy, not when she's been sick or hurt, or anything. she keep whining and pawing at me too. Just made me wonder if she can sense something that I can't

btw super excited to see you have a ticker now!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mommy- yes luv I dislike wondfo, only the hpt, love their opk though.. it's because they have evaps and they take forever to show usually, my friends take them and like clock work when a frer shows at 9 dpo .. wondfo is stark white. . 10 dpo frer is faint ..wondfo still nothing.. 11 dpo pos. Digi. , wondfo, barely a evap looking line.. just my reasons everyone is different. . But I also dislike the new frer, they have bad evaps now! ! Ugh :trouble:

Ok so I sound silly but bottom line they have evaps and aren't very sensitive, atleast for me, and people I know ;)


----------



## busytulip

Glad it's not just me. Took one of the new frer this am and had to take it apart after seeing a squinter, only to realize it was a horrible indent. Good luck to the other ladies testing.

FLArmy I believe animals have an instinct about things as well. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato - :test: :devil:

FLArmy, I think dogs especially know/sense things before us!! Could it also be the storm headed your way?? Maybe where you were before she couldn't really sense them and now she can!! I know dogs are super sensitive to weather changes and patterns.. my parents dogs starts do that same thing 3 hours before a storm, it's crazy!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

The storm has dissipated into nothing lol. And where we are we only have a 50% chance of showers where as in recent days we were having 80% chance of sever thunderstorms so not really sure that it's weather. I mean, anything is possible, I just don't think that's it and here's why..

It started at 3 am when I woke up and just had this OFF feeling. hard to explain, just didn't feel normal. It was so bad it took me almost an hour to fall back asleep. When I woke up at 7 I felt a little bit more normal but now my Aussie, who is affectionate but not overly, is SUPER clingy and whiny with me today. She keep pawing at me and has to literally be laying on my feet. I laid down for a nap and she had to lay her head across my legs. She's also been pawing at me excessively which she doesn't usually do.
now I'm sitting here typing this up and I have this like sinking feeling in my stomach and can feel some shortness of breath coming on (these are signs I get with my anxiety disorder) but I don't have any of the other signs that usually come with my anxiety. I'm also having chills as if I am running a fever. Even though I took an almost 2 hour nap I am SUPER fatigued and could probably go back to sleep for the rest of the day.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy , get yourself to the dr especially if you are eorried!!!! If your dog doesn't normally act like that and now is, that could be something. Could be nothing!!! But better safe than sorry!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Do you have a doppler? Have you checked on baby?? I'm sure all is well, just checking!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

When is your next doctor appointment flarmy?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I do have a doppler. I reserve using it typically to Thursdays when I complete another week but I'll pull it out. 

The Dr's office is 2 hours away so by the time I'd get there it would be closed.. plus I have no gas so getting gas would add another 15 minutes to it. I don't even know where the hospital is here


hopeful, my next appointment is on the 11th


----------



## muffinbabes4

Atleast use your doppler flarmy, it's better to be safe


----------



## FLArmyWife

i used the doppler. Found the HB. I know ppl always say the number readings are wrong on the home ones because they aren't as sensititve so I try not to look too much into the number. However, for weeks 7 weeks I've been getting reading of 135+ even on days when Sweets was playing hard to find.. today the highest It went was 120 but it kinda stuck around 117.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ifor you are worried please go to the dr!!!!! No one will be able to reassure you like them, at least call... the good thing about a doppler is you can hear the heartbeat, the bad thing about the doppler is you can't tell if something is wrong!

Also how old is your dog?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just checked my own heart rate. 100 beats per minute which is high compared to my prepregnancy heart rate but on point for what it has been at my last few dr's appointments.

Took a puff from my inhailer because the shortness of breath was worrying me and now I feel like my heart is racing (though I know it isn't) and my hands are starting to shake.

pink- she just turned 4 on the 20th.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, please go to the dr!! It sounds like you need to go!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

trying to get dh on the phone because he's 40 miles away at school.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I agree with pink. I'm worried about you. Better to get checked out even if it's nothing just for peace of mind.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just called the nurse because I couldn't get a hold of my DH. She's 90% sure it's my anxiety presenting itself differently due to being pregnant. We talked for 10 minutes and she gave me some instructions and told me if it isn't better in 30 to 45 minutes to go to the nearest hospital (I looked it up and thankfully it is only about 5 miles away) and have them run an EKG. She also reminded me that baby is safe and protected if this is an anxiety attack and that she's more worried about me right now than the baby. 
She did ask me if I was diabetic and when the last time I ate was. I had just eaten about 30 minutes to an hour ago a sandwich and 5 minutes ago some fruit incase it was blood sugar. 
my aussie has backed off a little and is laying within a few feet of me and just watching me. if it is my anxiety this will be the first out of the blue attack since being diagnosed 6 years ago.


----------



## pinkpassion

It sounds like anxiety!!! I'm sorry!! Can you take a walk outside for a few minutes? Just get some sunshine, breathe several deep breathes and know baby is ok!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- I'd walk outside if it wasn't 90 degrees. I worry about heat exhaustion as walking to the mailbox alone can be daunting in 90 degree heat with 80% humidity.. but I'll try


----------



## muffinbabes4

It does sound like anxiety but besides that isn't that low for the babies heart rate? I know I would have a panic attack too if it was that low.. and she is a nurse with an opinion, not a dr. I'd go to be safe .. &#9825; u flarmy


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, when I was pregnant with dd hers would be around that when sleeping.. freaked me out once when I was being monitored at l&d.. nurse reassured me all was well, but definitely better to get checked !!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, maybe just go to a window that the sun is shining through and stand in the sun for a few minutes! !


----------



## pinkpassion

I totally understand the humidity and heat (houston here) just be safe and go to the hospital 8f you aren't feeling 100% confident in 30/45 minutes like the nurse said!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Just got on here and saw everything going on. Flarmy- I am with the other girls, if you are concerned, it is better to be safe and get checked. Please keep up posted. Praying for you girl!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you ladies for being here for me through this

I ended up having all 3 dogs cry to go for a walk so I still ended up out in the heat/humidity for about 20 minutes... but I'm back in now and I can say the shaking has stopped and I don't feel like my heart is pounding anymore. Still FEEL like I have shortness of breath but I can tell by my monitoring it that I'm getting full breaths and not too rapidly, so it's just the feeling of shortness without the actual shortness.

As long as I continue to come down from the peak I think I'll just ride it out at home but if it heightens again I'll go to the ER to be safe. 

:hugs: I cannot express how glad I am I had you ladies to talk to. DH was busy at school and my MIL/FIL/SIL/My mom were all at work and my sisters were at school. So I was down to almost no one to talk to which probably wasn't helping as subconsciously I probably started freaking out about having no one around.

This was definitely a different attack than what I used to get prepregnancy but now that I am 99% sure that is what it was I know the signs and symptoms that seem to come. 

I am going to lay back down and just rest until DH comes home. I really need to go to the store but won't do it alone after all this so it'll just have to wait.

<3 love you girls!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy just get some rest and take care of urself. You have a lot of added stress right now with the job situation and being pregnant makes it that much harder. We r all here for you! Keep us posted, and try to relax!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone! Ovulating tomorrow so bding tonight. Hoping to catch that egg! 

Corn Hows it going? 

Pink and tie how are you both getting on? 

Flarmy please say you've been checked out? 
Lots of love ladies. 

Pray for my bfp this month xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

I"m back to my self. It must have been anxiety presenting differently. but DH just woke me up to say he was about to leave school and I'm feeling back to normal. 
:hugs: Thanks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Flat my real quick about the animals- I know that some animals will just start acting odd in the pregnancy. I remember one lady having a husky that in second tri would sit next to her bed and howl all night. No kidding. It did it every night so they wound up putting it in the garage or basement and I think even eventually with a friend til after baby becUse the dog was just going nuts from the ladies hormones. I felt so bad for her. Point is- doesn't mean anything is wrong, so in future doggie just may be picking up on hormones. 


Afm Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So glad you are feeling better Flarmy!!!! Try to relax today and not stress. Maybe watch a good movie or read a book for awhile. 

AFM- I had my appointment today. It went good. I gained one of the two pounds I had lost back, so that's good. The baby's heart rate was 145. It was in the 160's last appointment so I was surprised it was that low. Maybe it's a boy after all. Lol. My dr said my headaches sound like tension headaches and recommended that I get a massage or have my hubby give me a massage. She said to keep an eye on them though, and let her know if they get worse. I have had a slight headache today, but nothing like yesterday. It was nice to hear the baby's heart beat since my Doppler is a super cheap one that still doesn't pick it up. Just have to wait 4 more weeks to find out gender for sure! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy- hope you're doing better. My Doppler never gives a reading above 120, and baby's heartbeat has always been around 170 at the dr so I know it's the doppler being faulty. You can tell just by listening to the heartbeat that it's faster than that; sounds like a galloping horse. Take it easy, put your feet up, eat some ice cream... Well, that's what I would do :p

So excited to see tests being posted in here again! I like how everyone's cycles are sloowwwlly starting to sync up... You know what they say about girl friends cycles syncing up... :haha:.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahhhhhhhhh I'm dying to test again!!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow needs to hurry up!!!
In other annoying news.. my appointment that I was supposed to have tomorrow to go over all my results got postponed to Thursday because they don't have all the results yet!! And I have been instructed to call Wednesday and if they still aren't in I have to postpone it again!!! Which is all super annoying!!!!!! I'm just praying they will be in!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know pink!! I'm like can tomorrow ummm hurry a little faster!?? Lmbo


----------



## Pato

Omgss....Flarmy, I'm so happy you are fine. I was reading through with bated breath hoping everything would be fine before I responded....get some rest and put your feet up....and keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Alright well... I have no self control .... and tested :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20150831_175835-1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 13









20150831_180051-1.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Lol Pink!!! I would have done the same. It's hard to tell anything in the pic. Is it showing up in person?


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> So glad you are feeling better Flarmy!!!! Try to relax today and not stress. Maybe watch a good movie or read a book for awhile.
> 
> AFM- I had my appointment today. It went good. I gained one of the two pounds I had lost back, so that's good. The baby's heart rate was 145. It was in the 160's last appointment so I was surprised it was that low. Maybe it's a boy after all. Lol. My dr said my headaches sound like tension headaches and recommended that I get a massage or have my hubby give me a massage. She said to keep an eye on them though, and let her know if they get worse. I have had a slight headache today, but nothing like yesterday. It was nice to hear the baby's heart beat since my Doppler is a super cheap one that still doesn't pick it up. Just have to wait 4 more weeks to find out gender for sure! Can't wait!!!!!

So glad she just thinks it isntanything serious. Massages do do wonders for headaches. If you have a massage envy near you i recommend a 1 hr upper body massage. Always come out of there feeling amazing


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy- hope you're doing better. My Doppler never gives a reading above 120, and baby's heartbeat has always been around 170 at the dr so I know it's the doppler being faulty. You can tell just by listening to the heartbeat that it's faster than that; sounds like a galloping horse. Take it easy, put your feet up, eat some ice cream... Well, that's what I would do :p
> 
> So excited to see tests being posted in here again! I like how everyone's cycles are sloowwwlly starting to sync up... You know what they say about girl friends cycles syncing up... :haha:.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Thanks. I would have loved to relax like that but i needed to get gas, get hardware from home depot, and grocery shop. Im also lactose intolerant so no ice cream for me.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie, I think so, but only time will tell... if it's darker tomorrow then yes lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink and muffin, hoping to see some lines forming tomorrow!

Pato- thanks. It wasscary because i was alone and was worried about attempting to drive myself to the ER if it came to that. Thankfully i was able to get it to subside.

Thank you all for the advice and support


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait Pink! 

Flarmy- I actually have a 1 hour massage gift card to there! I should go use it soon! Maybe that would help.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink !! Girl I've done taken like 4 today lmbo!!! Ok so I see the line on the clearer pic, it's actually pink


----------



## busytulip

Muffin :haha: 4 is that all? :rofl:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Soooo excited! I just ordered my new diaper bag from zulily! It's a Petunia Pickle Bottom and it was marked WAY down! Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awewwwe tie!!! I want it !!!!! Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

8 dpo smu diluted on a 1 hour hold... I peed around 5am (didn't realize it was that time until looked at the clock after I drank a bunch of water).. o well, I'll test again tonight!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150901_061528-1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 11









20150901_061531-1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 12









20150901_061534-1.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cute tie. I love Zulily. About a month ago they were having a crib sale where they had cribs and glider sets for $200 or crib and changing table set for $200. 

this is the diaper bag I got. figured it wasn't outwardly screaming a gender so it can be used for multiple kids and DH won't feel weird carrying it
https://www.verabradley.com/product/make-a-change-baby-bag/classic-black/1001976_180811.uts?N=30009


Alright let's see those test!
Pink- hmm.. I see a glint of something in the first pic


----------



## Pato

LOL I did a cheapy test last night at 9dpo bc I just had to:haha: of course it was bfn....planning on testing with my FRER tomorrow morning with FMU if my temp stays high.....

Love the diaper bags ladies.....so very exciting


----------



## Pato

GM and hope evryone is doing well today...just a quick pop in, I will post a little later when I have more time....:kiss::kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:happydance: I soooo hope you get a line tomorrow Pato!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! Flarmy I love the one you got! I wanted a black one with designs on it but of course that one wasn't on zulily. I still like the tan though. 

Pink, I feel like I see something! Can't wait to see your next test. 

Pato, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!!! Can't wait!


----------



## FLArmyWife

The best thing about it tie, was that I got it at a steal.

I bought it at an outlet store with some discounts. Here was the breakdown

Original price: $138
Entire store was 40% off = $83
Then I had a bday 20% off coupon = $63
AND we got a 15% off military discount = $54
FINAL TOTAL AFTER TAX: $60! 
It was almost a total of 60% off. <3 me some Vera Bradley outlets


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning lovely ladies!

I am hoping to see some BFP's from you ladies testing in the next couple of days! :haha:

Flarmy I am so glad that your anxiety attack has subsided. Those are never fun! BTW I love the diaper bag.

All of the other ladies I hope you are doing well.

AFM counting down the weeks until DH is on board with trying again 7 1/2 weeks :coffee:. I can't wait. I am hoping that we catch this time quickly. I bought the first baby item ever. It is a onsie with a grey and white stripped feeted pant and jacket. It says little lamb on the onsie with a lamb and on the feet it has little lamb faces. I thought that when I get a BFP that is how I am going to tell DH because our last name is Lamb. It was perfect and gender neutral. So I had to get it. I did feel weird though buying it and not trying right now.


----------



## busytulip

ccoast you shouldn't feel weird at all. I pray your purchase brings you good luck when you start trying again.

cute diaper bag Tie

That is a steal on that bag FLArmy! I love finding great deals.

Good luck to those ladies testing! :dust:

This am I was feeling really bummed and just out this cycle but took a WalMart cheapie anyway. I wasn't even sure I was going to post, but I know ya'll love your test porn. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0675c.jpg
File size: 244.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's amazing savings Flarmy!!! The Petunia Pickle Bottom ones are $165 on their website. I got mine on zulily for $89. Pretty excited! 

Ccoastgal- hoping the next 7 1/2 weeks goes by fast for you or that your hubby comes around sooner. That outfit sounds adorable.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoast, FX the time goes fast. The onsie sounds adorable and a great way to announce when the time comes


----------



## pinkpassion

Busytulip I think I see something!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy I see something! !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here's your test busy!! It looks pretty promising to me !! Fx!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-11-29-57.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2015-09-01-11-30-30.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pinkpassion

Woo busy!!!! You MUST test again!!!!!! :haha: :test: :devil: :rofl:


----------



## ccoastgal

Thanks ladies. The only reason why we are waiting is that my DH is in the Sherriff academy and I am helping him so he needs me to be myself and not hormonal or have MS. LOL But I am hoping that he gives up and slips. :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy is there a hint of pink? :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Busy I definitely see something faint on your test! Excited to see tomorrow's! How many DPO are you?


----------



## mommyxofxone

More spotting over here ladies. Think the witch will be here in the am


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sorry mommyxofxone!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry mommy :( 

And corn.. I seen pink on busy's test before I tweaked it .. Soooo hopefully it's a bfp!!


----------



## busytulip

I'm so sorry mommyof1. :(

Sorry I was at an eye appointment but I POAS just for you girls a few minutes ago. It's a super squinter, but it's there and it has color. I hope you can see it. I'm shaking a bit and my bathroom has crap lighting. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0678b.jpg
File size: 205.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## busytulip

Disney I'm not really sure how many DPO I am, but AF isn't due for a few more days.


----------



## FLArmyWife

omg I see it busy!!! yay!!

i'm sorry mommyofone


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry mommy :( 

And corn.. I seen pink on busy's test before I tweaked it .. Soooo hopefully it's a bfp!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I see it on the frer busy congratulations luv!!!!


----------



## Pato

Mommyofone I'm so sorry....hope next cycle is yours for sure.....

O...M...G...Busy...It's clear to me didn't have to squint at all....:happydance::hugs:..congratulations honey...do you know how many dpo u r?

Corn honey, I hope you are feeling well....

Muffin and Pink, how are the testings coming?

Miss you Daisy and Ashley:hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is well today....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good things are gonna come from this week being the beginning of September.. I can feel it!

We are gonna have lots of bfps
and I just got an interview tomorrow at 2:15. We all are gonna rock this week.

Mommyofone, I hope she never fully shows and this is just some early pregnancy spotting (some of my bnb buddies spotted for weeks during the first month)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Busy I see it!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! Sooo excited for you!!!! Eeek!!!! 

I am really sorry Mommy. We are here for you!


----------



## Pato

AFM:.....If I had more FRER I'd be testing everyday:rofl:....I'm excited about testing tomorrow although I have to say I have zero symptoms. Was surprised my temp went back up .3 degrees this morning but that seems to be a pattern leading up to AF sooo, if it's still up tomorrow I will test but if it drops then I probably wouldn't waste the FRER. I'll be 11dpo tomorrow and that's the length of my LP, although last month it was 12 days so maybe the vitex was helping:shrug:
Anyways, 10DPO today....was really sleepy today. Last night was kind of restless, I woke up around 1am to pee and had a hard time falling back to sleep, I felt hot. I also find that I'm hungrier lately...


----------



## busytulip

Good luck at your interview tomorrow FLArmy!

I had a look back at my notes and I *think* I'm either 10 or 11DPO today. Very hopeful for the other ladies testing-Pink, Pato, muffin (sorry if I missed someone) :dust:

The last few days all I've wanted to eat were root beer floats, pepperoncinis, and chocolate milk. :haha: Oh and taking a mid-day nap which I don't normally do.

I still am in disbelief. I keep going back and staring at the test like a nutter. I was just sobbing to DH yesterday that I felt 'out' and that we were already at the 6 month mark. I've felt like AF was coming and would run back for a check and nothing. Praying for darker lines.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see it busy! It looks exactly like my first test so I expect it to get darker :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh pato I know you say you don't have any symptoms but I'd say you have a few that could go either way. I truly hope your temp continues to stay up, the witch doesn't show, and you get your bfp starting tomorrow


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: lovely ladies sorry ive bn MIA but the break was needed...I see alot has gone on and I hope I didn't forget anyone , if so please forgive me!!

Tie- Im glad your appt went well

Muffin- How is testing coming

Pato- FX for you BFP

Coast- hoping times flies for you

Busy- OMGosh congrats hun :happydance:

FlArmy- Im soooooo glad everything turned out to be ok :hugs:

Pink- excited that you are testing again

Corn- How are you and the little bean doing

Mommyofone- Im sorry hun :hugs:

Miss you Ash and Daisy :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

glad to have you back 5stars. hope you are doing well


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy I keep going back and looking at your pic. I am so excited for you. tweaked it a little just for fun and it is definitely there
 



Attached Files:







busy.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey FL....im doing great....didn't stress about anything related to ttc...I didn't use OPK's or flip out about ewcm, I just went with the flow....so if we got pregnant this cycle then stress-free is the way to go lol!


----------



## pinkpassion

:wohoo: :happydance: YAY busy!!!! That's a wonderful bfp and I see it on both your tests!!!!! I can't wait to see that line get darker. ..


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome back 5stars!!!! Missed you!!! Stress free is the way to go for sure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey FL....im doing great....didn't stress about anything related to ttc...I didn't use OPK's or flip out about ewcm, I just went with the flow....so if we got pregnant this cycle then stress-free is the way to go lol!

:hugs: so glad you are not stressing it. sometimes that is the way to go. I truly hope your sticky bean comes quickly as you've already had such a long hard journey


----------



## pinkpassion

I sat down on the couch after I laid dd down for nap and I guess I fell asleep because an hour went by and here I am opening my eyes and checking bnb!! Craziest thing ever and haven't had that happen in forever or ever that I can remember!!!!! Now I just feel like crap, thirsty/dehydrated and need to get up lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Pink and FL I really missed you guys and im praying for my sticky bean this cycle too!


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe pink. get you some nice cold water and take it easy. hopefully it's your body adjusting to a little bean ;)


----------



## busytulip

Several ladies with promising symptoms, this months is looking good. :)
Pink mid-day napping sound good. :)

Nice to see you again 5stars. Less stress is a great way to go. FX'd!

Ahhh FLArmy thank you, I do hope it gets darker.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I'm so excited for you! No tweaking needed to see that!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mommy I'm sorry :( 

I'm doing ok guys...have a scan on the 13th so time will tell. Feeling a bit queasy and tired but that's to be expected. I usually get really sick so I'm expecting to feel bad, it's part of the package ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I have always wondered if that's you in your pic...???


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: well just take it all in strides corn. I can't wait to see the pic you post after your u/s on the 13th!


----------



## Cornfieldland

No pink lol! I'm blonde : ) it's misleading


----------



## muffinbabes4

Guys I just got a faint on frer ....omg


----------



## muffinbabes4

Omg omg no tweaking... 9 dpo ..does anyone see this...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-16-08-19.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 27


----------



## muffinbabes4

Trying to upload pics..


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- it's a squinter but I think I see it!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm just going to throw this disclaimer out there... be very careful with the new frer, they are giving awful faint fake lines!!! You can Google it...
That being said WOOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!!! I hope this is all of our bfp month!!!! (It does tend to come in droves lol)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Trying..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-16-27-53.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 24









Screenshot_2015-09-01-16-24-39.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 21


----------



## FLArmyWife

I can see it in that first one. FX it gets darker tomorrow!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: TO ALL TESTERS!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







muffin.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Can we fast forward about 4 days so we can see some great lines!? All these squinters have my head spinning. I'm so excited to see some BFPs looks like September is going to be lucky I think that's because it's my bday month lol ;)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Please excuse my lack of punctuation lol it's hard on my phone when I'm lazy :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

I see it!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol I agree hopeful.. let's just fast forward to Friday and celebrate!


----------



## busytulip

Eeeek muffin I see it!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

hopeful it must be your birthday month rubbing off on everyone. :)

pink I love your siggy addition. :friends:

FLArmy agreed, praying for darker lines and more bfp's


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i know I hate blue dye, but it's obviously faint holy moly and a negative of the frer ...eeeek!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-17-06-53.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 25









Screenshot_2015-09-01-17-12-04.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## muffinbabes4

And here is my tweaked frer...lol... I'm freaking out... should I not?? Can yall see these!!?? :trouble:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-17-14-54.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## muffinbabes4

I guess we'll see tomorrow ..meh. . Lmbo...

Pink! Did u test again????


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, of course freak out!!!!! Lol... those are there!!!!! 

No I'm holding my pee until 6 pm lol... 1.5 more hours ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lord pink!! Dum de dum.. are u using a frer?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see a squinter Muffin!!! Hoping it gets darker tomorrow!!!! Eeek!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh I cannot wait for all the good news to come rolling in. :D yay!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Fx you get a bfp pink lots and lots of luck and babydust to everyone testing its so exciting I can't stop refreshing the page in anticipation lol x


----------



## pinkpassion

If I see an undeniable line in the am I'll use the frer, tonight just an ic and if there's a line maybe a first signal walmart 88cent test!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm keeping everything crossed for you . all this talk of poas makes me want to do it again but it's just a waste of money at this point I've already done a dozen or so cause I got them with my opks lol and there all positive and my partner keeps telling me off lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink the 88 walmart didn't show squat.. just to let u know.. just so u sont get discouraged, :trouble: I had got a weird line on a frer and a wondfo this morning like weird water lines, so I drive to gooood ole walmart and stocked ip and when I got home this afternoon it showed! But the equate to ept showed and the frer showed.. equate frer had a weird dye thing going on but the best seems to be the equate ept .. and I'm 9dpo, but ya never know , we'll see tomorrow. .


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck and fx to us allllll.. luvies &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> I'm so sorry mommyof1. :(
> 
> Sorry I was at an eye appointment but I POAS just for you girls a few minutes ago. It's a super squinter, but it's there and it has color. I hope you can see it. I'm shaking a bit and my bathroom has crap lighting. :)

I definitely see it! :bfp: Your eggo is preggo mama! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin I think I see a squinter! I believe you that it's there! FX it's darker tomorrow :dust:

Man it's exciting seeing these BFPs! I guess August was the month of fertility ;)


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Trying..

Yup, it's there on the first one alright....:happydance:hope it gets darker tomorrow


----------



## Pato

Omgss I'm so excited for you ladies.....come on Pink....go pee missy....

Busy and Muffin....Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk....


----------



## busytulip

I definitely see it muffin. FX'd for darker lines.

Pink what time zone are you in...it's 6 here. Waiting.... :coffee:

Pato we are cycle buddies, I think this means you should test :test:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I have seriously checked this thing like a million times this afternoon! So excited for you girls testing!!!


----------



## JLM73

CONGRATS :dance: Busy!
I knew I saw pink on that wally test and the frer is no squinter for a line eyed old lady like me LOL No doubt will be darker soon!
:dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!! We are waiting !! It is past 6!! :coffee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Jlm! Ahahahah!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin! I see it for sure! So excited!!! Hope tomorrow brings darker lines yay! :)

Busy yay yay!!

Pink Fx'd for you, I'm happy to be ur buddy ;)

Pato hoping for you too! Ur symptoms sound promising!

I hope September is a good month for us all!


----------



## FLArmyWife

anxiously waiting pink


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u my little corn &#9825; I hope your feeling ok luv :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink :trouble:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink is in Texas ;) so it's only like 6 there now-ish 
Pink, sweets it's ok if u wait until morning ;) but muffin is looking a bit scary....very intimidating


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahahahaha... y'all crack me up!!! Love y'all (it's after 8 here now haha...
I tested at 6... same shadowy line.. oh well.. maybe tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Here are my tests from 6 pm :/
 



Attached Files:







20150901_174200-1.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 15









20150901_174203-1.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh pink I hope it gets darker tomorrow


----------



## pinkpassion

I sure hope so flarmy... I can't believe I'd feel like this and not be pregnant. .. I ONLY get stretching uterus in pregnancy. .. granted this is really early to be feeling it but still!!! I must have a bfp in the morning or I'm checking myself into a mental hospital hahahaha


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping you get that bfp tomorrow Pink!!!! FX for you!


----------



## maybe8

Wow ladies...I step away for the day (or two) a d there are pages!

Congratulations to the new bfps.
I hope the further along moms are feeling well.
Good luck to those testing and those with squinters.
For everybody else in different stages of their cycles...I am wishing you all the very best.

I'm just hanging out right now, reflecting on this last cycle. Trying not to dwell on how odd it was from any other month. Oh well. Still sticking with the ntnp, still stalking you guys a diving vicariously through your triumphs!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol no mental hospital pink!! Let's hope and fx they alllll get darker!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol no mental hospital pink!! Let's hope and fx they alllll get darker!! &#9825;&#9825;

Couldn't agree more! This is going to be an exciting few days :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good morning ladies 12 dpo today thought I'd check for a good progression today so tested 1st thing and thought I'd give you all some eye candy lol good luck testers xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi ladies, I subscribed to this thread a few months ago but I haven't been very active. I have been reading and keeping up. It's lovely to see some more BFPs rolling in for you guys. 
I'm still hang out now and then in BnB but in trying to not obsess any longer over TTC. 
I'm on my final month of Clomid and keeping everything crossed this is our month. 

Wishing you all the very best, and I look forward to some more great news. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> Wow ladies...I step away for the day (or two) a d there are pages!
> 
> Congratulations to the new bfps.
> I hope the further along moms are feeling well.
> Good luck to those testing and those with squinters.
> For everybody else in different stages of their cycles...I am wishing you all the very best.
> 
> I'm just hanging out right now, reflecting on this last cycle. Trying not to dwell on how odd it was from any other month. Oh well. Still sticking with the ntnp, still stalking you guys a diving vicariously through your triumphs!


yes this page tends to move very quickly 
:hugs: don't reflect back too much, too much stress can hinder ttcing so just focus on other things and it will happen. FX you get magic number 8 soon



Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi ladies, I subscribed to this thread a few months ago but I haven't been very active. I have been reading and keeping up. It's lovely to see some more BFPs rolling in for you guys.
> I'm still hang out now and then in BnB but in trying to not obsess any longer over TTC.
> I'm on my final month of Clomid and keeping everything crossed this is our month.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best, and I look forward to some more great news. Xx

welcome back teeny.
FX the clomid pulls through. I was on my 3rd and last cycle of it when I got my bfp. :dust: 



Great line butterfly

Pink, Muffin, Busy... anxiously awaiting this mornings tests!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- How are you this morning lovie?


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....I see we've been busy while I slept..lol....

Busy....how are you doing today?
Pink...hoping your line darkens today....
Muffin....same for you, I'm so excited for you guys

Welcome back Teeny, stalk away....ntnp is a good approach, that's my strategy at this point. It helps keep me sane:haha: 

Disney, Flarmy, Hopeful, Corn, Tie.....wow that's quite a few preggy mums, this is a lucky thread indeed.....hope you all are feeling well today....

Anyone else left to test???? :dust: for you all.

Have a great day lovelies


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Pato- How are you this morning lovie?

I'm fine honey, thanks...

AFM...My temp was still up this morning at 11DPO so I tested with my FRER with FMU....:bfn:....soooo, I'm guessing that I'm out this cycle...AGAIN...:dohh:..... was a bit upset but I'm over it now and truly excited for my lovelies who are actually seeing lines:happydance:
I usually have a bfp by 10 or 11 dpo otherwise my temp will drop tomorrow and I'll start AF either tomorrow or Friday.....that's the pattern of my other cycles so that's why I'm giving up....If no AF tomorrow the my LP will be 12 days, so it's getting better. DTD this morning in the hopes it will help bring on AF :rofl:....just waiting now:coffee:

That's all folks.....have a super duper day lovelies


----------



## pinkpassion

Bfn again this am..... :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Pato- How are you this morning lovie?
> 
> I'm fine honey, thanks...
> 
> AFM...My temp was still up this morning at 11DPO so I tested with my FRER with FMU....:bfn:....soooo, I'm guessing that I'm out this cycle...AGAIN...:dohh:..... was a bit upset but I'm over it now and truly excited for my lovelies who are actually seeing lines:happydance:
> I usually have a bfp by 10 or 11 dpo otherwise my temp will drop tomorrow and I'll start AF either tomorrow or Friday.....that's the pattern of my other cycles so that's why I'm giving up....If no AF tomorrow the my LP will be 12 days, so it's getting better. DTD this morning in the hopes it will help bring on AF :rofl:....just waiting now:coffee:
> 
> That's all folks.....have a super duper day loveliesClick to expand...

You're not out until the witch shows. so FX. in the worst case scenario your body is getting into a better longer lp.




pinkpassion said:


> Bfn again this am..... :cry:

:cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

At 3 minute mark!
 



Attached Files:







20150902_070917-3.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 22









20150902_070931-1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- i feel like i see the hint of the start of a line on the edges of the first one but nothing on the second one :(


----------



## pinkpassion

10 minutes...bfn
 



Attached Files:







20150902_071635-2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 14









20150902_071635-1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 18









20150902_071645-1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....

butterfly congrats hun

Pink and Pato :hugs:....still not out until the ugly witch shows

Hope everyone has a l ovely day!

:dust::dust::dust: to all waiting to test

how are the baby mommas doing this morning...hopefully no ms :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm sure I see a fuzzy pink line on the FRER. FX'd this is the start to your BFP. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- don't give up yet. 1) the witch hasn't shown and 2) every pregnancy is different. maybe you're gonna get a bfp later than usual this time


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Pato. Hoping the witch stays away!!!!!

Pink- I feel like I see a tiny little something on your frers. Maybe? Hoping you still get your bfp!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Everyone keeps saying there's a faint line on my frer BUT 1) I don't really see it irl... 2) these new frers are notorious for false faints.... 
Honestly I should have a line by now if I was pregnant!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry pink! Wish I could give u a hug!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well... I looked back at my chart, technically since I ovulated at 12-1 am I'm not truly 9 dpo yet, still 8 dpo.. but whatever .... also there's a faint line on my first signal and the line I saw at 10 mins on my frer is completely gone!! So I don't know what to think


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I wouldn't give up hope yet, Pink. My test at 10dpo was soooo light that it wouldn't have shown at 8 or 9 dpo. Hoping it's still your month!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

holding out hope for you pink! :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Pink...I am Hoping that what is catching everybody's eyes, mine included is the start of your bfp. All the tests lately seem to be having evaps/indents ....it is happening across the boards. Hopefully later today or tomorrow makes is clearer.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies... I feel better knowing I'm not truly 9 dpo. .. also look at the line on my first signal.... I'll test again in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







20150902_090649-3-1-1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkpassion

Better pic?!
 



Attached Files:







20150902_091955-1-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FLArmyWife

i could see a shadow in the first one but not that one


----------



## pinkpassion

Just got off the phone with the nurse... my results are all in from my rpl testing.. so tomorrow at 3 pm I will FINALLY have results!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay for finally getting result pink


----------



## pinkpassion

Where is everyone??? Where are all the new tests for my eyes... I'm going crazy over here so I need something to do besides drool over the extra tests in my cabinet just begging to be peed on lol


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hi pink i see something fx for u 

I haven't been on in a week and ice missed so much trying to pop in and out and not stress over symptoms I'm about 10dpo and usually the only symptom I have after ovulation is very sore breasts but this month they aren't to bad more.tingly but ok and no other symptoms so not to sure yet but will test soon


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm glad u will have all ur results in! That way if u have a BFP u will be ready for it :) I feel like I see something on those tests too!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I need to clean and do all this house stuff..but I'm so tired and don't feel that great...so I'm just gonna lay here ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks corn, I'm really hoping for a definitive line tomorrow so I can take it with me and tell my dr "oops" and ask for betas! And hopefully at that point she'll say let's put you on "X" for whatever I could have! I'm going to ask about the baby aspirin too... which I'm already taking "ssshhhhhh" lol


----------



## busytulip

butterfly those are super fab lines!

Pato I'm still holding out hope that the witch doesn't show for you. :hugs:

Pink I'm not sure if it's line eye, but I feel like I see something on your tests. Really hope this is the start of your BFP. I am praying about your appointment tomorrow, hope it all goes well hun.

teeny it's nice to see you pop in again :)

Good luck dream

I had a restless night thinking about the frer's giving faint false positives. :( After googling to no avail I went on a hunt for clearblue digi with weeks only to discover that they have been recalled. Did you ladies know that? Am I just behind in the TTC news?
Anyway since I couldn't sleep I ended up POAS at about 4am here are my piccies. I don't think it's all that much darker yet. AF isn't due until tomorrow hoping to see a beautiful progression soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0679b.jpg
File size: 203.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0680b.jpg
File size: 250.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## busytulip

corn, definitely rest. It'll all still be there later. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

O busy, those are beautiful lines!!!!!

I had no idea the cb digis weeks estimators were recalled ... why did you find out??


----------



## busytulip

Well I guess some ladies misunderstood how to read the results. The confusion was if it said 2-3 weeks that you were actually 4-5 weeks along and complaints were being made. So they were pulled. So silly.


----------



## pinkpassion

Strange... I have one in my cabinet!


----------



## onetubeleft

It's ovulation day!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay onetube!!!! Get to :sex: and catch those :spermy:


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm sure I see a faint line pink fx you get a stronger line soon.
Good luck everyone ovulating and testing xxx


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> At 3 minute mark!

 Awwww Pink :cry:....
My FRER looked just like that this morning


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato I hope it's a bfp for both of us!!!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Pato I hope it's a bfp for both of us!!!

Well actually, mine was pretty stark white with only the control line. I'm 11DPO so don't think there's a chance of later implantation for me. I'm resolved that AF will be here soon. :shrug: Plus I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever of possibly being pregnant....all those uterine cramps I had at 6-8DPO have stopped... and I usually have my bfp's by 10-11 DPO


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!!! Holy moly!!! Hurray!!!

Guys I'm out of test I only had a wondfo it showed faint , i have to go get frers asap!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Post a pic muffin :happydance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink- still early so don't give up hope yet :)

Pato- got my FX for you that the witch stays away!

Corn- that first trimester fatigue is no joke! Mine is still lingering in the second tri. Hope you feel better. 

Muffin- get your booty to the store and buy some pee sticks! Then post pix!

Busy- lovely lines, I'd say it's great progression so far. FX this is a sticky bean.

Everyone else, lots of :dust: and hope you're doing well. 

AFM just my normal trying to get through each work week. I can't wait until maternity leave.


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, post a pic woman!!!! Also go get your tail out and get some frers and report back asap!!! Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

onetubeleft said:


> It's ovulation day!!!!!

Catch that eggy!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Guys I'm out of test I only had a wondfo it showed faint , i have to go get frers asap!!!

hope to see a pic of a FRER when I get back from my interview


ok ladies.. look ok for an interview?
 



Attached Files:







interview.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkpassion

Looking great flarmy! !


----------



## ccoastgal

I love seeing these BFP's! It's so exciting! :happydance:

I hope that I am get my BFP soon. I am getting so anxious and just wish my DH would give in already. LOL

Anyways I hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hope the interview goes well FLArmy! U look great! Go get that job!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Taking a nap and want to see that test muffin when I check later! Don't make us use ur bat ;)


----------



## busytulip

Looks great FLArmy! Good luck!

Pato :hugs: 

muffin PICS!!!

Thanks Disney. When will you be taking your leave?

ccoast not too long of a wait left. Hoping it goes quickly for you.

I had an appointment with the endocrinologist today. He went ahead and drew blood to check for pregnancy in addition to my regular labs, so hopefully I'll have confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## pinkpassion

:grr:Exactly what corn said!!!!!:grr:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Ok ladies Monday my cb digi with weeks registered 1-2 weeks out of pure curiosity I just did my second one and now it says 2-3 it's only been 3 days there's twins on my mum and dads side and I'm terrified as I already have 4 children and I got my bfp super early at 6 dpo what do you think have any of you seen this before?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinkpassion

Butterfly, hcg levels are so unpredictable for determining twins... I've seen people on here with crazy high numbers and only have one and I've seen low numbers and there be twins... but I've also seen high=twins too... the point is the only way to know is an ultrasound!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Looks great FLArmy! Good luck!
> 
> Pato :hugs:
> 
> muffin PICS!!!
> 
> Thanks Disney. When will you be taking your leave?
> 
> ccoast not too long of a wait left. Hoping it goes quickly for you.
> 
> I had an appointment with the endocrinologist today. He went ahead and drew blood to check for pregnancy in addition to my regular labs, so hopefully I'll have confirmation tomorrow.

I'll probably work until the very end. So February :laugh2:


Butterfly2015 said:


> Ok ladies Monday my cb digi with weeks registered 1-2 weeks out of pure curiosity I just did my second one and now it says 2-3 it's only been 3 days there's twins on my mum and dads side and I'm terrified as I already have 4 children and I got my bfp super early at 6 dpo what do you think have any of you seen this before?

Hoping you get the results you want. But everything is pointing to multiples! When do you have your first appt? Do they give an u/s? You're 12 DPO right? You may be close enough to 2 weeks after ovulation where you'll get the 2-3 on the digi. Fx for you.


----------



## Butterfly2015

I hope that's the case I find the thought of multiples terrifying lol x


----------



## Butterfly2015

Unfortunately not until 12 weeks for 1st scan and they won't see me till I've officially missed my period which isn't even due till the weekend I have a feeling this is gonna be a very interesting few weeks ahead very exciting though lol thanks ladies x


----------



## busytulip

Disney :haha: well February will be here soon enough. Will you be able to spend a good amount of time home before heading back to work after baby?

butterfly could you ask for a scan earlier due to family history. Sometimes they'll scan a little earlier around 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm not sure I know the midwife does her clinic on a Thursday so I think I'll give her a call tomorrow see what she says I know her from my last 2 pregnancies and she's really nice so hopefully she'll see me sooner rather then later


----------



## FLArmyWife

busytulip said:


> Looks great FLArmy! Good luck!
> 
> I had an appointment with the endocrinologist today. He went ahead and drew blood to check for pregnancy in addition to my regular labs, so hopefully I'll have confirmation tomorrow.

thanks..

OO I hope you get a positive blood test!


----------



## Pato

Who we waiting on again????


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin!!!


----------



## Pato

Right!!!! Don't know where my brain is at today at all....I'm so agitated...

Right...oh Muuuuuffinn...whereere are yoooouu????


----------



## ccoastgal

For those of you who have not had a BFP yet have you ever had your Vitamin D levels checked? The reason I am asking is because there seems to be a huge correlation between insufficient levels and having a hard time getting pregnant and keeping it. I didn't even know to look this up until I had my labs drawn 4 months ago and the normal level is 30-100 and I was 10! So naturally I have been researching it and ladies have posted that they were deficient and within three months they went on to have healthy babies. So I was just wondering if anyone had their levels tested.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo!! Guys my 0hon4 was dead I'm sooooo sorry I didn't get a chance to get any frers!!! All I got is a yucky blue dye equate .. blah but it came up right away and the pic sucks, I'm extremely sleepy and feel pregnant it may be a chemical, because it would probably be darker today?? Anyways .. I'll definitely have frers tomorrow, 

Btw... I'm hiding my bat, yall are crazy :haha:

Ps I'll post a pic asap of the equate luv yall


----------



## mommyxofxone

Coastgal I didn't know that. I'm severely deficient. Something like a 4 I believe. So I take supplements daily. In the fall I take 6000iu a day. 


Afm cd 1 today :witch: got me. On to cycle four.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Trying to upload... :trouble:


----------



## FLArmyWife

i'm sorry the witch got you mommy


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok, these are equate but immediately came up and wondfo did to, yes I know I hate blue dye .. in person it's obvious .. idk??? Lord
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-02-17-20-21.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 21









Screenshot_2015-09-02-16-52-14.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 27









Screenshot_2015-09-02-16-00-06.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh wow those uploaded super crappy!! In my pics it's sooo obvi9us!! It just looks like a big dye run there?? Oh well sorry luvs we must wait till tomorrow. .


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for a nice dark line tomorrow Muffin


----------



## ccoastgal

mommyxofxone said:


> Coastgal I didn't know that. I'm severely deficient. Something like a 4 I believe. So I take supplements daily. In the fall I take 6000iu a day.
> 
> 
> Afm cd 1 today :witch: got me. On to cycle four.

Have you had them recheck your levels? I am glad they are having you take a supplement. I am stuck on a daily supplement as well even though I am back to normal range.


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Disney :haha: well February will be here soon enough. Will you be able to spend a good amount of time home before heading back to work after baby?
> 
> butterfly could you ask for a scan earlier due to family history. Sometimes they'll scan a little earlier around 8-9 weeks.

I'm going to try and take off as much time as I can. My plan is at least 4 months. If things are going well with SO's work and we are doing ok where I can stay home I'll take off longer. I love my job but I would choose staying home with my kids any day. 

Mommy sorry the :witch: got you :( :hugs:

Muffin! Hope lines are darker tomorrow! You know we will be in here waiting and harassing... ;)


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Fx for u muffin and u get a Strong bfp soon


----------



## pinkpassion

Well. I think I'm out!!! :cry: more bfn tonight... there's just no way that this can end well really!! Especially with that line this am, it should be darker or something!!! I'm not holding out hope now!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: just try and look towards getting your results tomorrow. Hopefully you'll get an answer and your next cycle will be the one


----------



## Cornfieldland

:hugs: I'm sorry Pink I know it's disappointing. I hope ur appointment gives u some answers :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Pink aren't you still pretty early hun? Plus I don't know about you but I drink a lot through out the day so my urine would be pretty dilute, that's why I like to test in the morning with FMU or SMU only. Hopefully that is what is going on here and the witch stays away.

Mommy I'm so sorry she arrived. :hugs:

muffin FX'd for darker lines in the am....and frer pics. ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes, I am early... I'm just frustrated. .. I've never been so sure that I'm pregnant... and of I'm having symptoms I should already have a positive ... I don't know, maybe I'm being too impatient. .. I'm not going to worry about it... the dumb part is I feel the need to test tomorrow because of my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I feel the same!! I'm falling asleep all day so sure and mixed test , I'm so sorry , just waiting for a bfp maybe tomorrow ... what test sis u get a bfn on?


----------



## pinkpassion

The first signal walmart cheapie and my ic


----------



## busytulip

Pink :hugs: I'm sorry. Wish I could give you a hug in real life, as well as fast forward to your blazing bfp. 

I'm still holding out hope for you and muffin. These faint tests are just not fair.:nope:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Walmart cheapie are awful they never show! U had a blazing positive , compare it to another frer


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Butterfly, hcg levels are so unpredictable for determining twins... I've seen people on here with crazy high numbers and only have one and I've seen low numbers and there be twins... but I've also seen high=twins too... the point is the only way to know is an ultrasound!!!!

Well you could be like me...5 week scan was 1 baby, and 7 week scan was 2. Just a little dark humor to pass the day.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm going to bed, tomorrow is a new day, at least I'll have my results!


----------



## busytulip

What other tests do you recommend muffin? I've always used first response and never had any issues until they made their new changes. :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Well..... the good news is I'm not crazy!!! I am indeed pregnant!!!... frer is definitely positive this am.... the bad news is.... it's so faint I don't know if it's going to turn into a chemical!


----------



## pinkpassion

3 minute mark
 



Attached Files:







20150903_053155-2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 22









20150903_053155-3-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## maybe8

Pink...Well congratulations! Aren't you still really early?


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you... I hope it's not a chemical!!! And I hope it's a healthy baby that goes term!!!!
I ovulated Monday night-Tuesday morning, sometime between 10pm and 3 am... so not exactly sure how to count my dpo, if it was Monday I'd be 10 dpo , if Tuesday 9 dpo...


----------



## pinkpassion

Although considering yesterday's was "eh maybe" and today's was "yes definitely " I know that means progression. .... I guess it's just the crazy in me after a loss you kinda get like that!!!
I'll tell my dr at my appointment and do betas!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: so happy for you pink. I hope this is your sticky and you have a H&H 9 months! let us know what the dr says!

Now just waiting on muffin and pato... 
Busy are you gonna keep testing or just wait for betas?


----------



## maybe8

I would say 9 dpo....you were supposed to be asleep. I haven't had a loss but have lots of trouble getting pregnant....I worried constantly when I finally did. I am so happy for you, and hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you guys!!!!! 

Maybe thank you!!!!! You've helped rest my mind!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you flarmy, I'll let y'all know for sure.. my appointment isn't until 3 pm though so I have allllllllll day to wait lol!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well I have nothing to do all day so we can keep each other entertained lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol. Sounds good. .... I'm so happy right now I can't stop smiling... it's 6:20 am and I'm laying in bed with a crazy smile all giddy and stuff!!!! Oddly I have an underlying calm, but on top I'm worried. I don't know if that makes sense. I felt this with dd too.. the only other time I felt like this, so I'm going to take it all as a good sign.. and besides that, I'm not in control.. whatever is supposed to happen will- and I just need to roll with it!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

You're right. I think deep down the calm is because you know it is out of your hands and what is meant to be will be, but your surface freak out is because you can't help but worry and wonder if this will be a repeat. But you are a strong woman and no matter what today brings you can handle it.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink!! I'm so happy I woke up early! That's great :) !!! A faint test is to be expected, ur super early! Now we can be calm basket cases together ;) 

I woke up feeling really like morning sickness is here for real! Can't brush teeth without gagging violently and just looking at certain things in the sink or fridge makes me ill. Yay that means my numbers are increasing ;) haha...as long as it's not all for nothing bring it on!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's so crazy theta the day of ur positive is the day of ur results! Perfect timing :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry the MS has hit already corn but at least it is a good sign that bean is growing


----------



## Cornfieldland

It's ok FLArmy I always get sick, it's just hard because nothing gets done when u feel like crap!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh I understand.


----------



## 5starsplus1

:happydance::happydance::happydance: soooo happy for you pink...I feel like I just POAS and it's my BFP lol that's how happy I am for you...it's that crazy :shrug: lol oh well hun Im freaking happy and hopefully now you can rest your mind and get more great news today at the Dr.....

Oh and good morning to all my lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies.... it is crazy the timing!!! Just let's me know God knows what he's doing!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you 5stars!! I may have cried a little knowing others are happy for me!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry im trying to be here but also trying to set up our printer and apparently our update to windows 10 has made it almost impossible


----------



## pinkpassion

It's ok I've been cleaning the house.. mil is coming over today to watch dd while I go to the dr, and I always feel like the house is a wreck when she comes over!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh i completely go into super cleaning mode when the inlaws are coming over lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Pink!!!!!! So flippin' excited for you! It's not a squinter, it's a real bfp! Hoping the dr gives you great news and that this is the one! Praying for you sweetie and just over the moon for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you!!!! Y'all are seriously making me cry!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

It's just past 3pm here in the UK wish we could swap time zones pink you'd be at your appointment by now lol very exciting stuff good luck xx


----------



## Pato

:happydance::happydance:YAYYYY PINK!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pato

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:I found myself racing through the pages to get to the end bc I didn't want to post and miss anything....OMG I'm sooooo super excited for you ladies.....U gals are awesome


----------



## ccoastgal

Pink I am sooo excited for you!!! I knew that you would get your BFP this month!

Good morning lovely ladies. Is it Friday yet? :haha:


----------



## Pato

AFM.....O well, I had a MASSIVE temp drop....no plummet....this morning waaayyy below my coverline and a MASSIVE headache so I know :witch: is on the way....12 DPO today....saw a bit of pink tinged EWCM looking CM this morning after 4am so I'm expecting her soon. Strangely enough when it starts I usually continue into full flow but when I went to the loo a few minutes ago, I was sure I'd be flooded but there was absolutely nothing there, nothing but moistness when I wiped with no sign of color....don't know what game of hide and seek shes up to :shrug:

OAN I hardly slept last night, i must have pulled a muscle in my chest bc a horrid chest pain woke me up, swore I was having a heart attack and DH was about to call the ambulance. it subsided after a while but I had to sleep propped up by pillows bc it would come back everytime I lay down.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato I'm sorry I hope u feel better soon!


----------



## ccoastgal

Pato said:


> AFM.....O well, I had a MASSIVE temp drop....no plummet....this morning waaayyy below my coverline and a MASSIVE headache so I know :witch: is on the way....12 DPO today....saw a bit of pink tinged EWCM looking CM this morning after 4am so I'm expecting her soon. Strangely enough when it starts I usually continue into full flow but when I went to the loo a few minutes ago, I was sure I'd be flooded but there was absolutely nothing there, nothing but moistness when I wiped with no sign of color....don't know what game of hide and seek shes up to :shrug:
> 
> OAN I hardly slept last night, i must have pulled a muscle in my chest bc a horrid chest pain woke me up, swore I was having a heart attack and DH was about to call the ambulance. it subsided after a while but I had to sleep propped up by pillows bc it would come back everytime I lay down.

Maybe your temp dip was due to implantation which would also explain the pink tinged EWCM and nothing since. :winkwink: I am still holding out hope for you!

As for the chest pain please go see a doctor. It is better that you get it looked at and it be nothing than not getting it looked at and it be something serious.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink r u gonna ask for HCG?


----------



## pinkpassion

O pato!!! I'm so sorry!! That's scary... do you think it could have been indigestion??? I ask only because when I was pregnant with dd I had the worst pain in my chest, had me frozen in pain and I couldn't move, it hurt to breath or anything. .. I thought I was having a heart attack, turns out it was horrible heartburn!!! I hope it's better now, and I truly hope the with stays away :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Butterfly2015 said:


> It's just past 3pm here in the UK wish we could swap time zones pink you'd be at your appointment by now lol very exciting stuff good luck xx

Hahaha that would be awesome


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, yeah I will, and have them repeated on Monday! I wish I would have started my progesterone last night but I was sure I was out... I'll start it tonight!!


----------



## pinkpassion

You ladies are so awesome!!!!! Thank you all!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Pato! Sending hugs!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> AFM.....O well, I had a MASSIVE temp drop....no plummet....this morning waaayyy below my coverline and a MASSIVE headache so I know :witch: is on the way....12 DPO today....saw a bit of pink tinged EWCM looking CM this morning after 4am so I'm expecting her soon. Strangely enough when it starts I usually continue into full flow but when I went to the loo a few minutes ago, I was sure I'd be flooded but there was absolutely nothing there, nothing but moistness when I wiped with no sign of color....don't know what game of hide and seek shes up to :shrug:
> 
> OAN I hardly slept last night, i must have pulled a muscle in my chest bc a horrid chest pain woke me up, swore I was having a heart attack and DH was about to call the ambulance. it subsided after a while but I had to sleep propped up by pillows bc it would come back everytime I lay down.

oh no. I think you should mention it to a dr the next time you go or go to the ER if it happens again. rather safe than sorry.
As for the temp drop, :hugs: I'm sorry and perhaps, just perhaps, you may have a late implantation but if it is the witch we are all here for you and remember it makes you one more cycle closer to your bfp


----------



## pinkpassion

5 more hours....... :coffee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







0FuLPM3oijraTDADrrRT5vqn6ip4dw63_lg.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10









3.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 3









Cat-Pregnancy-Test-Meme.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3









MEME-LOL-Pregnancy-tests-these-days.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## muffinbabes4

Update guys! I didn't test today but af came? Pink u were right about those new frers, I had a great faint pink last night, and good faint other then that, I was so sure!!?? Oh well, even though I ,O a week earlier , I thought maybe my lp would be longer, that's not the case so it's still 10 day lp.. it's all good.. when it happens it happend, I am upset with frer though :trouble: 

Well luvs I hope yall have a wonderful day, I don't have time to see what's goin on now , but I will later ,luv yall , and gl fx!!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh muffin I'm sorry. Have you tried vitamin B or red raspberry leaf tea? The vitamin B is supposed to help lengthen your lp and red raspberry leaf tea helps thicken the lining


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink, I'm over the moon for you! Huge congratulations :happydance: so crazy that you find out on the day of your doctors appointment. It's funny how things work out sometimes <3

Pato huge :hugs: to you. I'm still holding out hope for you, no giving up! 

Muffin I really wasn't expecting that update! Stupid frers!! So sorry tootse :( it'll happen soon.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Pink, GL at your dr appt today :)

Pato still got my FX for you. Hope the chest pains have gone away, please mention it to your dr! 

Muffin- sorry the witch showed up. Either faulty FRER or chemical?

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Girl my diet consist of it all I'm totally organic don't eat out no preservatives, green tea, whole food organic pressed multivitamin. I work out lol, I am still bf the baby, I believe that's exactly what it is for sure, I slacked up and it made me O a week early lol, now she is nursing like a newborn piglet again! I told her if she didn't stop...
Mommy was gonna be forced to get the bat.. :trouble: 
She obviously doesn't care :haha: it's ok though.. also bd more then once around O may help hehehe


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: it'll happen.. and I'm sure your lo was looking at you like you were nuts about the bat


----------



## muffinbabes4

Maybe disney because I was getting positives on everything I mean faint but obvious.. and maybe it was chemical because of my short lp? I'm gonna totally stop bf she is old enough lol she's 1.5 lord! ! Lmbo so we'll see..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!! Congratulations luv!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; update us after your app!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Also my friends frer did the exact same thing as mine (all of them) I've been hearing they are terrible, so it may be coinsidence, who knows


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry muffin x


----------



## FLArmyWife

I just want to say how much I appreciate you ladies.

You're non judgmental. Even when you don't agree with something you don't attack the poster and bring them down further. I love our group


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Maybe disney because I was getting positives on everything I mean faint but obvious.. and maybe it was chemical because of my short lp? I'm gonna totally stop bf she is old enough lol she's 1.5 lord! ! Lmbo so we'll see..

My daughter was 26 months before I finally had to call it quits. It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, just a little sad when she would ask to nurse and I had to turn her down. But she was over it in a couple days! Could be the nursing and the LP that is hindering things. 



FLArmyWife said:


> I just want to say how much I appreciate you ladies.
> 
> You're non judgmental. Even when you don't agree with something you don't attack the poster and bring them down further. I love our group

:hugs:


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> :thumbup:

I live that cat!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree flarmy :hugs:


----------



## Pato

I stopped my DD at 27 months.....she wasn't pleased either and would often assault me when I was settled sitting down or laying down. We would almost be fighting and she would would say to me "be quiet and gimme that bub bub" finger in my face and all....she was quite articulate and strong willed for her age...lol


----------



## Pato

Muffin I'm sorry honey....but don't worry we'll get our bfp's....I started seeing fresh red streaks so I know by this evening I'll be full flow....guess I'll throw in the towel and call this CD1....but hey....we're cycle buddies:hugs:


----------



## busytulip

muffin and Pato I am so sorry. :hugs:

Pink I see it! Praying over your appointment this afternoon.

FLArmy I did test this am. I've been really emotional feeling like this little baby isn't meant for me to keep. :cry: Then I got a call from the specialist saying that my blood came back positive for pregnancy(good news) but that my TSH levels are through the roof (high chance of miscarriage) and that my betas are pretty low (not so good news). They are starting me on a new med, but I feel like it's too late already. :( I'm waiting on a call to see what my OB wants to do. Hopefully he'll set up an appointment to have my 2nd draw tomorrow. I just want to cry, sorry I am a mess right now. 
Anyway, here is this am's progression pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0682b.jpg
File size: 232.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> I stopped my DD at 27 months.....she wasn't pleased either and would often assault me when I was settled sitting down or laying down. We would almost be fighting and she would would say to me "be quiet and gimme that bub bub" finger in my face and all....she was quite articulate and strong willed for her age...lol

That is too funny, how cute :laugh2:


Pato said:


> Muffin I'm sorry honey....but don't worry we'll get our bfp's....I started seeing fresh red streaks so I know by this evening I'll be full flow....guess I'll throw in the towel and call this CD1....but hey....we're cycle buddies:hugs:

Boo sorry the :witch: got you. Darn her!!


busytulip said:


> muffin and Pato I am so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Pink I see it! Praying over your appointment this afternoon.
> 
> FLArmy I did test this am. I've been really emotional feeling like this little baby isn't meant for me to keep. :cry: Then I got a call from the specialist saying that my blood came back positive for pregnancy(good news) but that my TSH levels are through the roof (high chance of miscarriage) and that my betas are pretty low (not so good news). They are starting me on a new med, but I feel like it's too late already. :( I'm waiting on a call to see what my OB wants to do. Hopefully he'll set up an appointment to have my 2nd draw tomorrow. I just want to cry, sorry I am a mess right now.
> Anyway, here is this am's progression pic

Praying for your little bean and that it sticks. Your test lines are progressing at least. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I'm sorry ur feeling that way :( ur lines r really good. I didn't really know about tsh levels... What is ur HCG and what dpo r u?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Busy....dont worry everything will work out just the way it's meant to be...we are here for you no matter what....the lines seems to be getting darker so im confused on why the Dr think you might miscarry:shrug:...hoping your little bean stick :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww busy :hugs: it's gonna be ok luv no crying!! 
Your lines do look good so try not to be upset , praying for wonderful #'s and a growy bean &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> I stopped my DD at 27 months.....she wasn't pleased either and would often assault me when I was settled sitting down or laying down. We would almost be fighting and she would would say to me "be quiet and gimme that bub bub" finger in my face and all....she was quite articulate and strong willed for her age...lol

so adorable lol though I'm sure there were times when it wasn't cute or funny to you 



busytulip said:


> FLArmy I did test this am. I've been really emotional feeling like this little baby isn't meant for me to keep. :cry: Then I got a call from the specialist saying that my blood came back positive for pregnancy(good news) but that my TSH levels are through the roof (high chance of miscarriage) and that my betas are pretty low (not so good news). They are starting me on a new med, but I feel like it's too late already. :( I'm waiting on a call to see what my OB wants to do. Hopefully he'll set up an appointment to have my 2nd draw tomorrow. I just want to cry, sorry I am a mess right now.
> Anyway, here is this am's progression pic

:hugs: I really hope this is a sticky bean! Such beautiful line progression. I, like corn, know nothing about TSH.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- just 1 more hour! I'm excited and nervous for you.


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy ... HUGE hugs hun!!! I think your progression is just fine (I've been reading like crazy and the general consensus is that the new frer suck and aren't giving good progression ) .. I really hope all gets straightened out soon for you!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm here... waiting .... ahhhhhhhhh I'm so nervous and I'm also nervous to tell my dr lol, but I'm excited!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:wohoo:

BTW, did you tell dh?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink...pins and needles ;) let us know how it goes!


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl... you know me... I can't keep a secret... I said "I'm not feeling well!" Last night, he goes "why, morning sickness?" ... I was like maybe and showed him my test, so he wanted to be there this morning when I took my test! :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Me too corn... I've got butterflies in my tummy. .... ahhhhh


----------



## pinkpassion

Good news, bad news.....
Everything came back normal.... all my tests are fine, my dh and my karyotyping is fine, no blood clotting issues.. I'm nown getting a Thyroid screen and some kind of extensive glucose test..
Telling the dr went well! She was very sweet! She is hopeful about everything... she said we just have to not stress and take it one day at a time. . I'm being put on baby aspirin and progesterone again, and I'm having betas done today and repeat on Tuesday because of weekend and holiday.... after that she'll have a game plan for me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol awe so cute


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sounds good....no news may be good news. At least she's supportive and doing more extensive testing :) excited for HCG levels!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Good news, bad news.....
> Everything came back normal.... all my tests are fine, my dh and my karyotyping is fine, no blood clotting issues.. I'm nown getting a Thyroid screen and some kind of extensive glucose test..
> Telling the dr went well! She was very sweet! She is hopeful about everything... she said we just have to not stress and take it one day at a time. . I'm being put on baby aspirin and progesterone again, and I'm having betas done today and repeat on Tuesday because of weekend and holiday.... after that she'll have a game plan for me!

:hugs: ya for things coming back normal but I know that leaves a "WTH" feeling. Glad the Dr took it well. FX for good numbers


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink at least you've got a much better and proactive dr this time around who will be sure to make sure everything is going well, especially since she knows about your previous m/c's. Hoping this is your sticky bean!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies, I feel really good about this!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pink! Girl u said "bad news" that's all good news !! Don't make muffin get the bat :trouble: 
I'm sooooo happy for u!!! Ahhhhh!!!! Praying for everything to be 100% perfect :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol muffin it was all good news just don't have an "answer" so nothing that can be fixed lol... she did tell me to start baby aspirin and progesterone!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Busy that's Awesome progression for just a couple days!
:hugs and :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Busy the tests look great so hopefully that little one will get nice and comfy in there. 

Pink I'm glad you got good news. It's such a great thing that you have such a good doctor. Praying this will be it for you. 

<3 to you all!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I took my 13 week photo today. I thought people with more meat were supposed to show later!? I'm looking big already. I'm not sure we will be able to keep this secret until 20 weeks like we planned. This is me at 7 weeks vs today!???? I'm only up a pound and a half.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FLArmyWife

Such a cute bump. And you are not huge, but can see how itll be hard to hide.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thank you! So far I've just been trying to avoid people as much as I can. We will see how that goes.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: hope you dont have to announce before you are ready


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful ur bump is so cute! And yes u r showing quiet a bit for 13wks :) u look great!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Glad to hear everything came back normal Pink. Sorry you don't have a real answer, though. Truly hoping this is the one and that everything goes great!!!!

Adorable bump Hopeful! That's how I am, I show really early. I have only gained a pound and look 20 weeks pregnant. I am glad I show early though. Helps me feel pregnant. Love the bump!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

18 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







20150903_215630-1.jpg
File size: 101.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So cute Flarmy!!! What is up with all the drama on the Feb due date group?!? I just removed myself from the group. More drama than I can handle. Makes me appreciate this great group of girls we have!!! &#10084;&#65039; you guys!


----------



## pinkpassion

10 dpo :wohoo: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150904_043852-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie, oh I too left. 

Pink, Yay!!! No squinting there!!


----------



## pinkpassion

9dpo top 
10dpo bottom
:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20150904_053228-1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful bumps ladies!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:happydance: So happy for you pink


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful lines Pink. Xx


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Beautiful bumps ladies!!!

That is a beautiful line. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Pato

That's certainly no squinter Pink,,,lovely line, huge congrats to you girl....
Hope everyone is doing well. I won't be on much today, my boss will be in office so if I do get a chance it would only b to peek in on the convo going on. hope everyone has a great day and a beautiful weekend.

AFM....the pinkness I had yesterday didn't materialize into AF after all. So at least I had a 12 day LP this cycle as well. 13 DPO today and I had a tiny increase in temp today back up coverline so IDK, I'm still waiting for AF to really start.....I can feel her coming and I just wish she would start or just go away:dohh:... I did start a new cycle on my charts so.....I'll see how it goes:hugs::kiss:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato I certainly hope she stays away for good, have you tested???


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> That's certainly no squinter Pink,,,lovely line, huge congrats to you girl....
> Hope everyone is doing well. I won't be on much today, my boss will be in office so if I do get a chance it would only b to peek in on the convo going on. hope everyone has a great day and a beautiful weekend.
> 
> AFM....the pinkness I had yesterday didn't materialize into AF after all. So at least I had a 12 day LP this cycle as well. 13 DPO today and I had a tiny increase in temp today back up coverline so IDK, I'm still waiting for AF to really start.....I can feel her coming and I just wish she would start or just go away:dohh:... I did start a new cycle on my charts so.....I'll see how it goes:hugs::kiss:

I really hope she stays far away.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm so happy! That's great! I thought u said u never get pregnant on the first try?! ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

yayyyyy Pink....super excited for you....so glad that you got your BFP!

Great bumps ladies....you gals look so pretty!!!

Hope the witch gets lost Pato or we may need to get muffin's bat!

Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend....it's a 3 day holiday for us because of Labor Day and I really need the rest!

:dust::dust::dust:: to all you ladies waiting to test!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congratulations pink great line very pleased for you x
I hope the witch stays away pato x
Fx and super sticky babydust to everyone x


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahaha... corn, I've never ever gotten pregnant on the first try!!


----------



## maybe8

Ok...I'm bored can somebody post the February e expecting thread link so I read the drama....please :)

Afm...cycle day 6 and high on cb opk...still in the ntnp camp...but nice to know.


----------



## pinkpassion

maybe8 said:


> Ok...I'm bored can somebody post the February e expecting thread link so I read the drama....please :)

I actually found this HILARIOUS. ...I went and looked when she posted that hahaha


----------



## FLArmyWife

It was the dramas on the Feb due group Facebook page. It's a 'secret' group and they have to verify you're due in Feb and such. .. Disney is still part of the group. .. she might be able to get some pics of it.

The jist is that one of the girls who is a single mom pregnant with I want to say #6 was venting about her hours being cut at work and so money was tight so she hasn't eaten in days to leave food available for her kids. People were giving her suggestions which she chose to shoot down and it turned ugly when people were criticizing her for buying an expensive stroller back when she was making good money and made a comment regarding her mood swings caused by depression. So she got defensive and it turned into a pissing contest as to who had the right to say what and yeah. .. a lot of bashing going on from both sides of it


----------



## Butterfly2015

So glad this group isn't like that everyone's so nice and welcoming and supportive it's wonderful x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Agreed. I Love our group


----------



## pinkpassion

(Eats popcorn ) ..... that's jerry springer crazy right there!!!!!!!!!
That's awful!!
Well , I hate drama , hence the reason I don't have facebook lol!! Glad I'm not part of it!!
Love you ladies! <3


----------



## Butterfly2015

Well I just booked a private scan for th 26th September I'll be 7+1 by then so hopefully it'll answer my 1 or more question I don't know what it is but I have a really niggly feeling that it may be twins but who knows just have to wait and see lol I'm so excited I can't wait although the last couple of days I e certainly felt like I could sleep till then xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome butterfly, can't wait for your scan!!!!!


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> It was the dramas on the Feb due group Facebook page. It's a 'secret' group and they have to verify you're due in Feb and such. .. Disney is still part of the group. .. she might be able to get some pics of it.
> 
> The jist is that one of the girls who is a single mom pregnant with I want to say #6 was venting about her hours being cut at work and so money was tight so she hasn't eaten in days to leave food available for her kids. People were giving her suggestions which she chose to shoot down and it turned ugly when people were criticizing her for buying an expensive stroller back when she was making good money and made a comment regarding her mood swings caused by depression. So she got defensive and it turned into a pissing contest as to who had the right to say what and yeah. .. a lot of bashing going on from both sides of it

I've heard of this super secret group...one person wanted to join but her ultrasound pic was dated wrong so she was denied until she could prove it. I also think I know who that mom is....thanks for the recap. And I am glad you guys are...well...you guys!


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Ok...I'm bored can somebody post the February e expecting thread link so I read the drama....please :)
> 
> I actually found this HILARIOUS. ...I went and looked when she posted that hahahaClick to expand...

Glad I could make you laugh :fool:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aaaaah Pink I am sooo excited for you! Beautiful lines!!! 

Pato- praying the witch just stays away!!! 

Ha ha! Love it! Jerry Springer! Seriously, so much drama! Thanks for being awesome ladies!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> (Eats popcorn ) ..... that's jerry springer crazy right there!!!!!!!!!
> That's awful!!
> Well , I hate drama , hence the reason I don't have facebook lol!! Glad I'm not part of it!!
> Love you ladies! <3

I felt so bad because whether you agree with her choices or not no one should criticize another. I promptly left in the midst of the drama. The lead admin asked me to come back but I told her, for now at least, I will not 



Butterfly2015 said:


> Well I just booked a private scan for th 26th September I'll be 7+1 by then so hopefully it'll answer my 1 or more question I don't know what it is but I have a really niggly feeling that it may be twins but who knows just have to wait and see lol I'm so excited I can't wait although the last couple of days I e certainly felt like I could sleep till then xx

awe yay! excited to see pics of your first scan. Just remember, one or more, you got this mama! 



maybe8 said:


> I've heard of this super secret group...one person wanted to join but her ultrasound pic was dated wrong so she was denied until she could prove it. I also think I know who that mom is....thanks for the recap. And I am glad you guys are...well...you guys!

smh.. yeah I posted my first ultrasounds and they didn't believe me because the dates on my pics were from an old machine that couldn't have the date changed so they came up as like the 90s or something. had to submit 'proof'


----------



## FLArmyWife

So a recap of my morning:

went to bed an hour later than usual and of course my pups decided to wake me up an hour before they normally do. 

Then as DH was leaving for school he realized someone had been in his car and gone through his stuff. Thankfully it was just some school stuff that was shuffled around but nothing taken. 

Yesterday I got in the car to go get dog food and noticed my check engine light was on. I needed an oil change anyways so took it in first thing this morning when Tuffy opened. They told me 45 minutes... 2 HOURS later they finish only for me to ask about the check engine light and they had forgotten to check the code :dohh: All the while I had only eaten a banana because I thought that it wouldn't take long.


----------



## pinkpassion

O no I'm sorry flarmy!!!! I hope you get some food.

And yes I do feel bad for her, no one should be criticized.... circumstances beyond our control happen sometimes !


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Pink. when I finally got home I ate 2 big bowls of protein cheerios.

:( one of dh's army buddies died this morning of cancer. He just called me... idk how my dh is gonna handle this right now..


----------



## pinkpassion

O no!!! Goodness ... that's just awful!!! Was it unexpected?


----------



## Pato

Oh dear Flarmy, I'm so sorry to hear that. Losing someone is never easy:hugs: I've gotten to the point where I absolutely detest the word cancer....


----------



## Pato

That February group is quite...uhhmmm....interesting bunch...It's unfortunate that she hasn't eaten in days though, that's cause for concern, her being pregnant and all....not good....

Makes me appreciate what I have here, you ladies are awesome and I want the best for each of you:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Well ladies, I'm definitely out, :witch: is in full force today, light flow rt now but flow nonetheless....CD1 today. NTNP continues this cycle but I'm not putting much hope in bc I'm gonna be very busy this month so won't really have the time to dedicate to that.....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink. He got out of the military about a year and a half ago. Dh found out a few months ago that the reason no one had heard from him for a year was he wad battling brain cancer but had beaten late spring early summer. Then in July the find it had spread to his stomach and was much worse, not tumors but had metastasized into the stomach fluid and there wasn't much they could do. The guy was only 33. He leaves behind two daughters under the age of 5


----------



## FLArmyWife

Boo sorry the witch came pato but yay for longer lp.


----------



## pinkpassion

So sorry flarmyWife. ... that's so heartbreaking! Cancer is just horrible! :hugs: maybe do whatever you can for dh!!


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: pato!!!! It comes when you least expect it!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Wow, such a busy bunch this morning! I love it! 

That line is looking fabulous pink, congratulations again!! 

I couldn't help but chuckle over the drama in the feb group. I find it amazing that a group of women can't get along and be there to support one another. The march group has had a bit of that too but not quitevas extreme. I like this group so much better. I'm so grateful I found you all :) 

Sorry to hear that the stupid witch showed Pato. :hugs: it'll happen when you least expect it. 

I hate cancer flarmy, it's just awful. So sad to hear that it has taken someone so young. I'll be praying for his family. You be sure to take good care of that hubby of yours.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink: :happydance: congrats and sticky dust!

Pato: Sorry the :witch: got you! Here's to next month :hugs:

Hopeful: Cute bump! Not sure you'll be able to hide it much longer! Wear loose clothing lol.

Busy: Any updates today hun? How are you doing?

FLArmy: So sorry to hear about your friend. My thoughts are with his family.



FLArmyWife said:


> It was the dramas on the Feb due group Facebook page. It's a 'secret' group and they have to verify you're due in Feb and such. .. Disney is still part of the group. .. she might be able to get some pics of it.
> 
> The jist is that one of the girls who is a single mom pregnant with I want to say #6 was venting about her hours being cut at work and so money was tight so she hasn't eaten in days to leave food available for her kids. People were giving her suggestions which she chose to shoot down and it turned ugly when people were criticizing her for buying an expensive stroller back when she was making good money and made a comment regarding her mood swings caused by depression. So she got defensive and it turned into a pissing contest as to who had the right to say what and yeah. .. a lot of bashing going on from both sides of it

The original post was deleted. But yeah you described it perfectly. One thing I did write on it was "If you didn't want honest opinions on the subject, perhaps you shouldn't have posted it to social media. Just sayin'." That was the nicest thing I could come up with, because it's completely TRUE... then the post got deleted pretty quickly afterward. She wanted a place to vent, which is fine, but people are going to give their opinions! It is true though, if she wants to be a single mom of 6, work, and be able to feed all the mouths, perhaps a $1500+ stroller and carseat wasn't the best idea? Even if she did have money for it at the time, gotta save for a rainy day as I always say. But that's my two cents on the topic. But I agree, it got out of hand and things were said that got too catty. Glad it's over. I will be scrolling past the attention-seeking posts like that from now on. Unsubscribed from the group but didn't leave.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow... I have never heard of a $1500 stroller and carseat... does it drive itself???? I can't imagine spending that on that, but I'm very frugal and I agree.. must have money put away for emergencies!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry to hear that flarmy that terrible news


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Wow... I have never heard of a $1500 stroller and carseat... does it drive itself???? I can't imagine spending that on that, but I'm very frugal and I agree.. must have money put away for emergencies!!!!

:rofl:...this wastoo funny....


----------



## Butterfly2015

So what's your due date pink if you don't mind me asking of course lol x


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Wow... I have never heard of a $1500 stroller and carseat... does it drive itself???? I can't imagine spending that on that, but I'm very frugal and I agree.. must have money put away for emergencies!!!!

Lol! Maybe $1500 was over-shooting, but I know she mentioned in the $1,000 range which is still quite a lot. Pretty sure it was the Peg Perego brand.


----------



## pinkpassion

Good grief I thought $300 for dd new extended rear facing seat was a lot... but I see now I got a steal!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Little beans due May 17th!!! I've always wanted a May baby!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't believe we already have May mommies! This year is flying by. May will be the perfect time for little one to arrive :)

You're right disney, it's getting hard to hide the belly. Thank goodness for loose fitting clothes ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> So sorry flarmyWife. ... that's so heartbreaking! Cancer is just horrible! :hugs: maybe do whatever you can for dh!!

Thanks. I am gonna try. Beer waiting for him when he gets home and I'll start looking to see if we can somehow swing a flight for him to go to the funeral. 



.hopeful.one. said:


> I couldn't help but chuckle over the drama in the feb group. I find it amazing that a group of women can't get along and be there to support one another. The march group has had a bit of that too but not quitevas extreme. I like this group so much better. I'm so grateful I found you all :)
> I hate cancer flarmy, it's just awful. So sad to hear that it has taken someone so young. I'll be praying for his family. You be sure to take good care of that hubby of yours.

Our group is truly fabulous. Like I said yesterday, we don't agree on everything but we don't criticize and bring others down.
It is truly awful. I hope one day soon we find a way to beat the crap out of cancer. Know too many people lost to it. 




Disneymom1129 said:


> The original post was deleted. But yeah you described it perfectly. One thing I did write on it was "If you didn't want honest opinions on the subject, perhaps you shouldn't have posted it to social media. Just sayin'." That was the nicest thing I could come up with, because it's completely TRUE... then the post got deleted pretty quickly afterward. She wanted a place to vent, which is fine, but people are going to give their opinions! It is true though, if she wants to be a single mom of 6, work, and be able to feed all the mouths, perhaps a $1500+ stroller and carseat wasn't the best idea? Even if she did have money for it at the time, gotta save for a rainy day as I always say. But that's my two cents on the topic. But I agree, it got out of hand and things were said that got too catty. Glad it's over. I will be scrolling past the attention-seeking posts like that from now on. Unsubscribed from the group but didn't leave.

I just can't believe there is a stroller out there that cost that much that isn't a 'designer' stroller (I mean I could see it being that much if like it has michael kors fabric or something lol or drove itself like pink said)




pinkpassion said:


> Little beans due May 17th!!! I've always wanted a May baby!!!!! :happydance:


:happydance: So exciting



Sorry I had to take a nap and man was it needed. You know when you wake up and you can feel yourself crawling out of the deepest sleep ever? that's what I had. I was laying there with my brain fully functioning but I had to wait a few minutes for my body to not be limp and my functions to come out of hibernation. 


hopeful- baggy clothes all the way! :thumup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Well, my hcg betas are in......... 12 (from yesterday at 9 dpo) .... hahahaha , I literally feel like a hcg stalker ... and it seems sooooooooooo low


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX they increase nicely. your next draw is monday right? or is it Tuesday due to the holiday?


----------



## pinkpassion

Tuesday because of labor day!!! And by my calculations if doubling every 48 hours it has to be at least 72! So hopefully I get great progression over the weekend!!!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Hi ladies heading over here for my first TWW :wacko: so much to take in. Got a positive OPK yesterday and today the right side side of my stomach has twinges. I'll be testing around the 18th. Good luck to everyone :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

so anxious for you Pink!

:wave: welcome Hollys_twinny. FX and :dust:
hope you were able to catch that eggy.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Adorable bumps flarmy and hopeful!!!

Pink holy monkey! !! Love those lines I'm sooo happy for u luv!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi hollys!! Good luck to u girly and welcome &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- how are you hun? any news?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok ladies hope everyone is doing great, I'm excited to say.. I'm getting a new washer and dryer today!! Lmbo, it's so funny how we mom's get excited about getting new appliances :haha: 

Anyways.. lo is still trying to bf..ugh.. and she's so darn cute about it..I'm trying...

I hope my luvs are having a great day today &#9825;&#9825; Gl to everyone in tww


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink- I know, I will probably buy a stroller second-hand but will buy the car seat new (I'm one of dem carseat nazis!) so my budget is like $200 max :laugh2:

Great due date! Will be nice being pregnant during the cooler months I'm sure. I, too, can't believe we are already into May due dates. Exciting though!

Welcome Hollys! GL!! Will keep my FX for you and lots of :dust:

Muffin- totally jealous of the new washer and dryer! At least we are looking at new kitchen cabinets this weekend. We live in a much older home with the ORIGINAL cabinets that have been painted over a gazillion times so I am excited about that. Want to get everything taken care of before LO gets here!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm also a crazy safety nazi!! .. I had researched seats for weeks before making this purchase just last month!! I love love love it though glad I got that one for her!!! And it's hot pink haha!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Exciting about new appliances and possibly new cabinets... y'all are blessed!!! We want to redo the kitchen, the master bath, the office (which doubles as my craft room and will be homeschool room too) and we want to tear up all the existing flooring and put that hardwood tile dpwn! Slowly but surely we will get there!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm so sorry about ur friend, that's so young :( poor family!

Pink ur numbers have to start somewhere! Hoping Tuesday brings big numbers!
I feel so sick today I feel like I could die! Not puking but just horrible nausea and so tired, achy tummy. Forcing myself to do something besides stay on the couch all day. I need a easy button! Wish I could fast forward to April!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Love all the home improvement plans ladies


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sorry corn, but rest assured that all those feelings are good things!!!! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Exciting about new appliances and possibly new cabinets... y'all are blessed!!! We want to redo the kitchen, the master bath, the office (which doubles as my craft room and will be homeschool room too) and we want to tear up all the existing flooring and put that hardwood tile dpwn! Slowly but surely we will get there!!!!!

We might put the laminate wood floors down as well. So hoping this all happens soon!


Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy I'm so sorry about ur friend, that's so young :( poor family!
> 
> Pink ur numbers have to start somewhere! Hoping Tuesday brings big numbers!
> I feel so sick today I feel like I could die! Not puking but just horrible nausea and so tired, achy tummy. Forcing myself to do something besides stay on the couch all day. I need a easy button! Wish I could fast forward to April!

So sorry to hear about the ms! I relate very well. Never threw up but had pure nausea from weeks 6-10. Hope you find some relief soon. I found having something in my tummy worked the best, as hard as it was to force it down. Feel better!


----------



## Pato

Awww Corn I'm sorry ms has you down, sure hope you feel better soon.
Pink honey your numbers will be higher week:hugs:

Ooh I love home improvement projects, I just but a new washer myself three weeks ago, and yes stuff like that is very exciting:haha:

:hi: and welcome Holly hope you enjoy your stay with us...:dust: to you that you catch that eggy..

Everyone have a great evening


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Thank you all. 

My name is actually Hayley, my username is the result of a drunken night yeaaars ago where the mods thought it would be funny to change my username :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Would love to hear the story spoke time Hayley


----------



## ccoastgal

So I want to talk to my DH about NTNP until he is done with the academy but I do not know how to bring it up to him. He is worried about if it happens that I will be sick all the time and unable to help him get ready for the next day. But I just don't know how to assure him that no matter how I feel I will always help him. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am so impatient and just want to start trying again.


----------



## mama10893

hi everyone! im new to this thread :) im officially in the TWW and im dyinggggg ahahaha i do not want to wait! af is due the 21st of this month, but i have some spotting and mild cramping right now...not sure if its af showing up early, or if its the beloved implantation bleeding! i only ovulate every second month, so as a result i get af like clockwork on the 21st every second month, it has NEVER come early, and i was having a good feeling about this cycle, and the spotting+cramping+sore boobs+moodiness are all feeding that happy feeling that maybe this is my month! i hope you all are doing great and i look forward to chatting some more while i wait until its an appropriate time to test! hahaha


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ccoast, wine and dine him? I hope it all works out amd explain to him that at this rate by the time you would be sick that he would be pretty much done

Welcome mama and good luck!


----------



## JLM73

CCoast every preg is diff and doesn't mean you will feel bad.
There are tons of remedies for every malady, and everything passes eventually anyhow.
Tell him not to jinx you hehe.


----------



## ksierra44

I haven't been around much in a while but wow we have had 5 BFPs since I last looked!! So excited for the BFPS. I'm sorry for those who the witch got!

Flarmy, I thankfully can't imagine what your DH is going through or his friends family. It's hard to know how to help those who are grieving (especially guys). Im sure anything you do will help!

AFM Morning sickness has me miserable at work and on the couch all day once i get home. If i get up because i feel eh okay but as soon as I do it hits me again! My first ultrasound and appointment is next Wednesday.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay for first u/s soon! Have you tried preggo pop drops? They were a life saver for me


----------



## pinkpassion

That's awesome ksierra, make sure to update us with a scan pic and how it all went!!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome mama10 and Hollys_twinning this is a great group of ladies. Good luck to you both!

ccoast-yes definitely wine and dine :)

ksierra you must share your scan, praying for great things!

hopeful and FLArmy your bumps are beautiful. hopeful you've really bloomed and I love it! <3 FLArmy sorry to hear of the passing of your hubby's friend. Cancer beyond sucks. :(

I was cracking up at all the drama talk. So glad we don't have any of that here.

Pato-I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Hopefully with that new longer LP this cycle will be 'the one' FX'd

butterfly good luck at your scan. I 'just knew' with the twins as well, mother's intuition is a powerful thing

Pink glad that your appointment went so well, and those lines are beautiful!

muffin new appliances are a real treat

Thank you all for being your awesome selves. I really appreciate it!
I was either 12 or 13 DPO when I had my first draw, me levels were 21. My OB wants me to come in on Tues (due to the holiday weekend) and have them redone. So we get to wait this out together Pink. :) TSH gives you an idea of how well your thyroid is working. A while ago I had a really bad attack and my thyroid kicked in to high gear, well now it's done the opposite. Low thyroid means that your body quits producing hormones like it should...this greatly increases your risk for miscarriage. I've been put on some medication that should help, unfortunately it might be too little too late. I did test this morning, with a digi. I thought the clearblue digis were 50mlU, correct me if I'm wrong. If that's the case then I'm pretty happy to have a positive on it. I'm not going to test anymore. I don't want to obsess over if my lines are getting darker or not. I think most of you ladies know exactly how I'm feeling. TTC is hard, after a loss it's amplified even more. Anyway, that's that.

I don't know what I would do without all you lovelies! :hugs:

Here is the latest progression pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0733c.jpg
File size: 233.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy!!! Those lines are beautiful!!!! :hugs: we will keep each other sane!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Wow look at all the bfps!!
Congrats pink, congrats busy and any other bfps :)
I'm still plodding along, buying bits every week, forgot how much stuff babies need lol.
Leaving for Disneyland next Sunday! Whilst I'm away my kitchen is being ripped out and new one in, so as well as packing for holiday I have to pack my whole kitchen away, pull the dishwasher and fridge out and make sure the house is spotless. Fun lol
Still not showing much either , 20 week scan next Wednesday so be nice to see baby again :)


----------



## pinkpassion

11 dpo fmu w/ progression
 



Attached Files:







20150905_053352-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4









PhotoGrid_1441449456966-1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

busytulip said:


> hopeful and FLArmy your bumps are beautiful. hopeful you've really bloomed and I love it! <3 FLArmy sorry to hear of the passing of your hubby's friend. Cancer beyond sucks. :(
> 
> I was cracking up at all the drama talk. So glad we don't have any of that here.
> 
> Thank you all for being your awesome selves. I really appreciate it!
> I was either 12 or 13 DPO when I had my first draw, me levels were 21. My OB wants me to come in on Tues (due to the holiday weekend) and have them redone. So we get to wait this out together Pink. :) TSH gives you an idea of how well your thyroid is working. A while ago I had a really bad attack and my thyroid kicked in to high gear, well now it's done the opposite. Low thyroid means that your body quits producing hormones like it should...this greatly increases your risk for miscarriage. I've been put on some medication that should help, unfortunately it might be too little too late. I did test this morning, with a digi. I thought the clearblue digis were 50mlU, correct me if I'm wrong. If that's the case then I'm pretty happy to have a positive on it. I'm not going to test anymore. I don't want to obsess over if my lines are getting darker or not. I think most of you ladies know exactly how I'm feeling. TTC is hard, after a loss it's amplified even more. Anyway, that's that.
> 
> I don't know what I would do without all you lovelies! :hugs:
> 
> Here is the latest progression pic

Thanks. People are starting to notice and comment with "I didn't realize you were pregnant, congrats" lol so I'll take it for now as long as I don't gain extra weight in my face.. if it's all belly then :thumbup:
Cancer does indeed suck. A little over a month ago I got word that long time family friends of ours, the dad had passed away last year after battling cancer for a while, they found out just before the 1yr anniversary that the mom had breast cancer. I broke down and called my mom to tell her. Why can't cancer pick on the 'bad' people like mass murderers? Not that I would wish cancer on anyone but it just seems so unfair that it picks on the best people. 

:dohh: I am hypothyroid.. so I should have known what TSH is.. but to be honest when I was diagnosed I just kinda got told 'it slows your metabolism... here take these meds' and I didn't look much into it. :hugs: you have a beautiful progression and send so much sticky :dust: 





oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Wow look at all the bfps!!
> Congrats pink, congrats busy and any other bfps :)
> I'm still plodding along, buying bits every week, forgot how much stuff babies need lol.
> Leaving for Disneyland next Sunday! Whilst I'm away my kitchen is being ripped out and new one in, so as well as packing for holiday I have to pack my whole kitchen away, pull the dishwasher and fridge out and make sure the house is spotless. Fun lol
> Still not showing much either , 20 week scan next Wednesday so be nice to see baby again :)

So jealous you're buying things already Tasha. I would LOVE to have started buying but it's not in the cards right now. 
SOOOO jealous you get to go to DL! DH and I wanted to go the 1st weekend in Oct but ended up not being financially able to. And yay that you'll come back to a brand new kitchen too. 
your scan is 2 days before mine! Looks like we will have quite a few scans coming up this month!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- great progression


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Wow look at all the bfps!!
> Congrats pink, congrats busy and any other bfps :)
> I'm still plodding along, buying bits every week, forgot how much stuff babies need lol.
> Leaving for Disneyland next Sunday! Whilst I'm away my kitchen is being ripped out and new one in, so as well as packing for holiday I have to pack my whole kitchen away, pull the dishwasher and fridge out and make sure the house is spotless. Fun lol
> Still not showing much either , 20 week scan next Wednesday so be nice to see baby again :)

So jealous you're buying things already Tasha. I would LOVE to have started buying but it's not in the cards right now. 
SOOOO jealous you get to go to DL! DH and I wanted to go the 1st weekend in Oct but ended up not being financially able to. And yay that you'll come back to a brand new kitchen too. 
your scan is 2 days before mine! Looks like we will have quite a few scans coming up this month![/QUOTE]

Iv been itching to buy my pushchair but determined to wait til after next scan just incase she grows a willy haha!
Are you planning on finding out the sex flarmy?
I literally cannot wait for the new kitchen so I'm glad im not here to watch them make the mess lolxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Iv been itching to buy my pushchair but determined to wait til after next scan just incase she grows a willy haha!
> Are you planning on finding out the sex flarmy?
> I literally cannot wait for the new kitchen so I'm glad im not here to watch them make the mess lolxx

Yeah but my gender reveal isn't until the 19th.. and my scan is the 11th.. but my DNA tests came in on Aug 24th. 

I hate the color pink.. can't stand it lol.. so even if it is a girl we will go will 'neutral' colors because we'll keep certain things for another kiddo down the road. The stroller I want has pink, green, and grey color options.. I'll be going with the grey.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink seeing ur test makes me smile. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww corn, thanks!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!! :hugs:

I only have 1 frer left and 1 cb digi. .. ahhhhhhhhh what am I going to do lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

1 Frer tomorrow.. and digi on monday.. then Tuesday you have your blood draw :)


----------



## pinkpassion

My dh said last ic tomorrow, last frer Monday (48hr progression from today) and cb digi Friday. .... he's taken all my tests haha and said I can have them on those days and I'm not allowed to buy more :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm happy with the progression this far so if I don't test again it'll be ok, I can wait until Tuesdays blood draw, but I will follow what he says makes sense!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol love your dh's logic


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Flarmy you definately wouldn't be a fan of my pushchair choice haha x


----------



## muffinbabes4

I love those lines pink!! 
&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; hurray 

Corn hope u feel better luv

Hayley :haha: 

I'm catching up ! Cd3 here ugh lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol idk why tasha just never been a pink person. But to each their own. I know I'll get pink stuff at a baby shower if it is a girl so I'll suck it up a little lol


----------



## Butterfly2015

Great progression pink 
Bumps looking lovely ladies can't wait to get mine was never very big in my previous pregnancys but I was quite over weight anyway this time round I'm a healthy weight so hoping for a nice big round bump lol x


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congratulations pink so happy for u 

I'm thinking I did not ovulate when I thought... I didn't have opk left but im a cervix chexker and was high open soft so I thought ovulation on 23/24 usually after ovulation I have sore.swollen breast to.the day of af but this.month nothing no pain so I would be 13 dpo and I've had light cramps but no sign of af... cervix was definitely high and open so I am confused as to what's going on...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you get answers soon dream


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Thanks flarmy going to test in few days if no sign x


----------



## busytulip

FLArmy I'm also not a pink fan, I don't hate it I just prefer other colors. I've often wondered why cancer seems to effect the wrong people. I used to work with pediatric cancer patients, that just breaks your heart. :cry: Do you have your levels tested often? I ping pong between low and high so I have bloods drawn every 2-3 weeks.

tasha we need to see a pic of that bump in progress :) Have a great time at Disney, I hope you return to a beautiful kitchen. Can't wait to see scan piccies either. :dance:

Pink that's a good guy you have there! He's helping keep you sane love!

Dream good luck! Our bodies can be so confusing sometimes.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Busy and Pink: lovely progression pics!

Tasha: have fun at Disneyland! Next weekend kicks off Halloweentime so be prepared for some crowds! Lots of fun though, the decorations are awesome and the villains come out as well. Was thinking of going next Sunday but will probably try and wait til the following week to avoid the crowds. 

Hope everyone enjoys their 3-day weekend. I know I will (yay sleep!) :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ohhh disney that sounds awesome!
Busy will take a pic in the morning i think, I seem to bloat terribly on a night haha
Pink how you feeling hun
Xx


----------



## busytulip

tasha it's that food belly towards the end of the day. I think that is why I always took bump pics in the am. :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So jealous of your disney trip Tasha! Have fun and eat a monte cristo sandwich for me, I've been craving one like nobody's business!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing good, dh and I have been working on cabinets all day!!! I'm exhausted!!! Still have good stretching in my uterus and pinching pains in boobs so that's reassuring!!!! I'm thirsty , so thirsty which is always normal for me in pregnancy!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Took Sweets to his/her first college football game tonight. Go Gators. 
The bump was in full view.
 



Attached Files:







20150905_230050.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Butterfly2015

Flarmy your positively glowing beautiful x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Great bump flarmy :) I really need to take more pics I just forget lol mornings are usually such a rush for me. I'm craving a milkyway krushem from kfc so bad!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

What is that tasha? Sounds yummy. 

Ty butterfly. First tri sucked. I had bad acne and just looked run down. Second tri is being much kinder. Hope I'm at the ' glowing' stage


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Like a milkshake but with crushed milkybar in there.
They do strawberry shortcake ,Oreo,caramel etc
So cold and refreshing and I want one so bad!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Butterfly2015

You certainly look glowing I can't wait although pregnancy hasn't been kind to me in the past but I have a good feeling about this one lol x


----------



## FLArmyWife

mm that looks good.. like a mcflurry..


fx you have an easier pregnancy this time butterfly


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow FLArmy u really r showing! So cute!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies! 
As promised, here is my IC... of course it sucks and I'm ready to use my last frer tomorrow... but I know these tests suck because they did this to me last time lol!!!

12 dpo fmu:
 



Attached Files:







20150906_060500-1.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 13









20150906_060835-1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy. Adorable bump!!! You definitely look so happy and glowing!!! Look at that gator lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink, i'm just anxious and excited to hear how your next betas go.

I literally 'popped' in the past 2 weeks. though, to be fair, it does get bigger by the end of the day so this was a bit bigger than what I have in the mornings


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm excited for my next frer tomorrow and my betas Tuesday, I won't have the results until Wednesday though!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Not like a mc flurry noooo as you eat mc flurry but you drink these... I'm giving in soon and getting one haha

Excuse my childrens mucky handprints on the mirror lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## busytulip

FLArmy look at that bump! Oh my goodness you are definitely glowing :)

tasha- you look great for being nearly half through. I look that way when I eat a big meal. :haha:

pink- praying for great results

butterfly hopefully this go round things are much better


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tasha- oh ok! Sounds interesting. Awe you're still so little

Ty busy.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies have had a good weekend. sending dust to all to have a good Monday and for those in the US to have a safe holiday


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cute bumps FLArmy & Tasha <3

Pink looking forward to your results :flower:

Hope everyone has a nice Labor Day! Wouldn't you know we ended up at Disneyland today for SO's bday. I wasn't aware he wanted to go, but since he wanted to I just let him do what he wanted! Will definitely be feeling it tomorrow, it was hot and my iPhone clocked 4+ miles of walking. Exercise is good though :).


----------



## pinkpassion

13 DPO!!!!!! :woohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20150907_050038-1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5









PhotoGrid_1441620194255-1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly2015

Fantastic lines pink! Will you be joining the May flowers 2016 busys there too now I'm so pleased that your progression good yay xx


----------



## pinkpassion

10 minute mark, almost as dark as control line!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150907_050907-1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

Butterfly, I joined something lol... can you send me the link??


----------



## Butterfly2015

I've never had lines like that on an frer until about 6 weeks I bet your over the moon I feel so happy for you huge hugs being sent your way from the UK lol x


----------



## Butterfly2015

How do I do that lol I'm not very good with this stuff lol never sent a link in my life I just typed may 2016 in the search window lol


----------



## pinkpassion

I am absolutely thrilled .... I may have cried a little!!!! I am just so peaceful and calm about this and am just trusting that God knows best!!!

I'm glad you think the lines are great! I've never used the new frer and there isn't much on Google about what's normal for my dpo as far as lines go, it all shows the old frer!


----------



## pinkpassion

I don't know how to do it either lol!! I'll search for it


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Cute bumps FLArmy & Tasha <3
> 
> Pink looking forward to your results :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Labor Day! Wouldn't you know we ended up at Disneyland today for SO's bday. I wasn't aware he wanted to go, but since he wanted to I just let him do what he wanted! Will definitely be feeling it tomorrow, it was hot and my iPhone clocked 4+ miles of walking. Exercise is good though :).

Hope you're not too sore.. and how cute that your DH wanted to spend his bday at DL. Happy beleated bday to him. 



pinkpassion said:


> 13 DPO!!!!!! :woohoo:

Amazing progression.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow pink those r great lines! I'm so amazed that ur pregnant on first try...so exciting!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks corn!!! I know me too... me and dh are just over here scratching our heads lol.. we try and try and try and it takes forever, then the only month we've ever prevented or ntnp I get pregnant right away!! And I didn't lay down after or anything, got straight up and his sample exited quickly lol ... I'm hoping that means it was a super strong spermy!!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Nice visual pink lol!


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: sorry corn!!! Tmi I know :blush:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pink I'm over the hill excited for you...all the baby bumps are so stinking cute &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;!!! Hope you lovely ladies have a great Labor day!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo pink!!! Ahahah yall r hilarious, u bunch of freaks I haven't seen my girls in days and instantly start cracking up :haha: 

I've got to catch up lol hope everyone is great!!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bumps FLArmy & Tasha <3
> 
> Pink looking forward to your results :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Labor Day! Wouldn't you know we ended up at Disneyland today for SO's bday. I wasn't aware he wanted to go, but since he wanted to I just let him do what he wanted! Will definitely be feeling it tomorrow, it was hot and my iPhone clocked 4+ miles of walking. Exercise is good though :).
> 
> Hope you're not too sore.. and how cute that your DH wanted to spend his bday at DL. Happy beleated bday to him.
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 13 DPO!!!!!! :woohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing progression.Click to expand...

:laugh2: yeah he loves Disneyland just as much as me and my daughter. The main thing was wanting to watch the new World Of Color. Fun! And thanks :)

Pink that's a great line for 13 DPO! About how mine looked! So excited for you. 

Hope all the other fab ladies are doing well! Have a great day everyone <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

So i maybe a bit weird but i am excited because my mom is coming to get the stuff i have of hers at my house that is taking ip lots of room. I am excited that this week what will keep me busy is finishing setting up the house. Ready. To design the space more.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Great lines pink


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So I was out of service all weekend at a family reunion. We went camping and had so much fun! I missed you girls, though! I had a lot to get caught up on. Pink those lines look great! Such an awesome progression! Hope everyone is doing great. Can't wait to see all the new scans coming up!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy nothing weird about getting excited to set up ur new space :) I can't remember if u said u had a theme for the babies room?


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, when is your first scan?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Next week Monday pink....nervous!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ooooooooooo one week away!!! It'll be ok!!! You've got a sticky in there!!!


----------



## busytulip

EEEk corn, I hope the wait seems to go by quickly for you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Excited for the scan Corn! 

I've got 5 more days til our Gender Reveal Party. 4 more til the ultrasound. It's almost surreal, didn't I just get my BFP like yesterday? Feeling more flutters as well. Hopefully this babe will behave and let the tech see the goods! That'll be awkward having to cancel the party if we can't figure out the gender for sure! But trying not to jinx anything :p. Wondering if the ultrasound place will be cool enough to do the projection of the ultrasound while we look at everything else, then turn the screen away and the projector off once they start looking between the legs. Would be nice to get a glimpse of s/he for at least a couple mins before they take a peek. 

Ok I'm done rambling :). Can you tell I'm anxious?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn, excited for your scan. 

We have themes picked out, one for each gender so just have to wait to find out. 

Disney, so excited for you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone had a good weekend and enjoyed their holiday. 

So excited for all that is coming up for this group.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies how is everyone doing....I hope everyone enjoyed their long 3 day weekend...I need one more day off lol!!

Welll as you ladies may have noticed Ive bn popping in here and there but not really updating about myself...Well tomorrow is my dr's apt and im kinda nervous....we will talk about a date for surgery and what all he will do and the healing process...Not sure if we got pregnant this time around, because I didn't keep track of ovulation, didn't do the usual of laying down for 30 mins with my legs up after we bd or anything that would cause me to freak out and stress dh out...I didn't use any opks and of course I don't temp...If we got pregnant it's a miracle and I can live with that lol...I guess im nervous either way you look at it...so I guess tomorrow I will at least get answers if we got pregnant or if the surgery will be a go....but if I had to guess I would say tomorrow I would be 9 dpo and im gonna test just for my peace of mine!

Enjoy ur day ladies and is there anyone in the tww with me lol?

Pato and Muffin how are you guys...what cd is it for you

Oh how I miss Daisy and Ash :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Welll as you ladies may have noticed Ive bn popping in here and there but not really updating about myself...Well tomorrow is my dr's apt and im kinda nervous....we will talk about a date for surgery and what all he will do and the healing process...Not sure if we got pregnant this time around, because I didn't keep track of ovulation, didn't do the usual of laying down for 30 mins with my legs up after we bd or anything that would cause me to freak out and stress dh out...I didn't use any opks and of course I don't temp...If we got pregnant it's a miracle and I can live with that lol...I guess im nervous either way you look at it...so I guess tomorrow I will at least get answers if we got pregnant or if the surgery will be a go....but if I had to guess I would say tomorrow I would be 9 dpo and im gonna test just for my peace of mine!

:hugs: take a deep breath. It will all be ok. If it was meant to happen, it will have happened. If not, then you'll have the procedure and have a (hopefully) better chance at finally conceiving that bean. 
Let us know how the appointment and your test go. We are here for you through all this.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks FLarmy I will post a pic tomorrow....you ladies are the best :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Good luck 5stars...I will be thinking of you and wishing you the best possible luck.

I spent my weekend selling raffle tickets with my daughter (actually all my daughter's helped) She is 9 and on the cheer team, if she sells the most she will get to be home coming queen....she has sold 907 so far...that is in one week. Still has another to go. We go to the grocery stores, the little shops in our town and even stumbled into a car show (seniors with cash). It is very hard to say no to her and her little sister (who is 7 and also a cheerleader) when they are dressed in their uniforms. I have learned that our town has many generous hearts and the support she has gotten has been amazing. This is super special because this was my twin who was not supposed to survive. Her dad just about killed me when I bought her a new dress for $58 to wear (regardless of how she places)...I'm still alive and he admits she looks beautiful...all is good in my world!


----------



## FLArmyWife

sounds wonderful maybe. hope she gets to be home coming queen


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> sounds wonderful maybe. hope she gets to be home coming queen

Thank you. I have never seen a kid work so hard...so she stands a good chance...I wish I knew how the others girls were doing.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So my sister-in-law goes in today for a specialist ultrasound to find out if her baby has spinabifida. At the last ultrasound, they couldn't see all of the spine. I am so nervous for her. She already has a son with prune belly syndrome, so she is at a higher risk for having genetic abnormalities. If you guys could keep her in your thoughts and prayers today, I would appreciate it so much! I will update you girls as soon as I know anything.


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Lovely ladies! I hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend! I know I did. 

We got a new entertainment center from Ikea which completed our living room. I am excited our place is almost done! The most exciting part of my weekend is that DH decided on his own without me having to con him in it that he was done preventing! I am so excited of course this is the week that I am supposed to be ovulating. It does have a downfall though because he is in the academy during the week he is exhausted when he gets home so he is too tired to BD. So we BD Sunday, Monday and I am hoping that Friday we can that is the day I am supposed to ovulate. I am hoping that is enough but I doubt it. But at least I am one day closer to having a baby in my arms. Do you guys think it is enough?


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> So my sister-in-law goes in today for a specialist ultrasound to find out if her baby has spinabifida. At the last ultrasound, they couldn't see all of the spine. I am so nervous for her. She already has a son with prune belly syndrome, so she is at a higher risk for having genetic abnormalities. If you guys could keep her in your thoughts and prayers today, I would appreciate it so much! I will update you girls as soon as I know anything.

:dust: truly hope they have a healthy lo in there



ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Lovely ladies! I hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend! I know I did.
> 
> We got a new entertainment center from Ikea which completed our living room. I am excited our place is almost done! The most exciting part of my weekend is that DH decided on his own without me having to con him in it that he was done preventing! I am so excited of course this is the week that I am supposed to be ovulating. It does have a downfall though because he is in the academy during the week he is exhausted when he gets home so he is too tired to BD. So we BD Sunday, Monday and I am hoping that Friday we can that is the day I am supposed to ovulate. I am hoping that is enough but I doubt it. But at least I am one day closer to having a baby in my arms. Do you guys think it is enough?

yay for DH making the decision all on his own.
Of course that can be enough. After all, it only takes 1 :spermy: but I understand your worry. Maybe try for the day after O too just to help. DH is convinced our bean is from our BD the day after O instead of day of O. :hugs: and :dust: HOpe you get your bfp


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone doing....I hope everyone enjoyed their long 3 day weekend...I need one more day off lol!!
> 
> Welll as you ladies may have noticed Ive bn popping in here and there but not really updating about myself...Well tomorrow is my dr's apt and im kinda nervous....we will talk about a date for surgery and what all he will do and the healing process...Not sure if we got pregnant this time around, because I didn't keep track of ovulation, didn't do the usual of laying down for 30 mins with my legs up after we bd or anything that would cause me to freak out and stress dh out...I didn't use any opks and of course I don't temp...If we got pregnant it's a miracle and I can live with that lol...I guess im nervous either way you look at it...so I guess tomorrow I will at least get answers if we got pregnant or if the surgery will be a go....but if I had to guess I would say tomorrow I would be 9 dpo and im gonna test just for my peace of mine!
> 
> Enjoy ur day ladies and is there anyone in the tww with me lol?
> 
> Pato and Muffin how are you guys...what cd is it for you
> 
> Oh how I miss Daisy and Ash :cry:

Will be thinking of you! Hope everything goes well. I miss them too, I see Ash on fb so she's around, maybe she's taking a break from TTC? I'm not sure what happened to Amber. I can't remember if she said she was taking a break as well. 


maybe8 said:


> Good luck 5stars...I will be thinking of you and wishing you the best possible luck.
> 
> I spent my weekend selling raffle tickets with my daughter (actually all my daughter's helped) She is 9 and on the cheer team, if she sells the most she will get to be home coming queen....she has sold 907 so far...that is in one week. Still has another to go. We go to the grocery stores, the little shops in our town and even stumbled into a car show (seniors with cash). It is very hard to say no to her and her little sister (who is 7 and also a cheerleader) when they are dressed in their uniforms. I have learned that our town has many generous hearts and the support she has gotten has been amazing. This is super special because this was my twin who was not supposed to survive. Her dad just about killed me when I bought her a new dress for $58 to wear (regardless of how she places)...I'm still alive and he admits she looks beautiful...all is good in my world!

Best of luck to her! Let us know how she does!


TheTiebreaker said:


> So my sister-in-law goes in today for a specialist ultrasound to find out if her baby has spinabifida. At the last ultrasound, they couldn't see all of the spine. I am so nervous for her. She already has a son with prune belly syndrome, so she is at a higher risk for having genetic abnormalities. If you guys could keep her in your thoughts and prayers today, I would appreciate it so much! I will update you girls as soon as I know anything.

Praying that all goes well and that baby is healthy. If it does have SB, I'm sure s/he is being born into a loving and supportive family. Let us know. 


ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Lovely ladies! I hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend! I know I did.
> 
> We got a new entertainment center from Ikea which completed our living room. I am excited our place is almost done! The most exciting part of my weekend is that DH decided on his own without me having to con him in it that he was done preventing! I am so excited of course this is the week that I am supposed to be ovulating. It does have a downfall though because he is in the academy during the week he is exhausted when he gets home so he is too tired to BD. So we BD Sunday, Monday and I am hoping that Friday we can that is the day I am supposed to ovulate. I am hoping that is enough but I doubt it. But at least I am one day closer to having a baby in my arms. Do you guys think it is enough?

:dust:!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Will be thinking about your sister-in-law Tie!


----------



## maybe8

Tie...My thoughts are also with your SIL....

Thank you Disney...I will!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Best of luck to your SIL Tie x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coastal! Yay for dh giving in!! It's always better when they just agree and we don't have to man handle them :trouble:


5stars you never know when we stop trying is when it happens ! 
I'm cd 6 today .. and counting. .lol

Corn what day is your scan!!? I'm so excited for u luv!! And pink it right no worries this one's a sticky bear! L&#9825;ve ya 

Hope everyone is gooood I've been staying busy which is good to pass the slooow time lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Praying and thinking about your sister in law tie! :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks ladies for all your thoughts and prayers for my SIL. They got the ultrasound and everything looked great! They said the baby looked perfectly healthy! Such a huge relief! She will be having a gender reveal party on Saturday. Just over the moon right now.


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great Tie! She must be so relieved :)


----------



## pinkpassion

That's amazing tie!!!!! I bet they are really celebrating tonight! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Moms with kiddos already, tell me honestly if this is normal stuff or not

Lower back ache that doesnt go away regardless of meds, massage, stretching, etc... Nothing helps

Cramping in the bladder area every day but only in the evenings.. (Im guessing round ligament pain)

Bruising extremly easy.. I'm Talking if i push my thumb down on my leg i get deep bruises that last a week or so. 

Extreme headaches that dont go away regardless of water intake, massage, meds, rest, etc.. Just like my backache nothing helps... 

You can be honest and tell me it is all normal and just something i have to deal with


----------



## pinkpassion

It doesn't sound normal, but it could all be hormone related.. how long has it been going on? You need to see your dr!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see the dr friday so i am just keeping a log. The backache and headache id say almost 2 weeks now.. The bruising about 1.5 weeks.. And ive only noticed the cramping in the past few days


----------



## TheTiebreaker

The only thing that sounds normal to me is the round ligament pain. Sometimes mine seems worse at night. The other stuff does not seem normal at all. I would call your dr and see what they think about it. 

Well we all got super excited after my SIL's ultrasound. Turns out the tech was the one that told her everything looked normal. The dr looked at the ultrasound after she left and said he doesn't agree. He said he is still concerned about the spine but isn't sure what is wrong. She has to get blood word done and get another ultrasound in two weeks to find out. So we are back to waiting.... She is so upset. &#128546;


----------



## 5starsplus1

So so sorry Tie...this is why they tell the ultra sound tech not to give out any info...when I went to the ER a couple of weeks ago the tech made sure to tell me she can talk to me but she can not give me any info and I knew that so I was cool with it...Will say a prayer for you dear SIL :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> The only thing that sounds normal to me is the round ligament pain. Sometimes mine seems worse at night. The other stuff does not seem normal at all. I would call your dr and see what they think about it.
> 
> Well we all got super excited after my SIL's ultrasound. Turns out the tech was the one that told her everything looked normal. The dr looked at the ultrasound after she left and said he doesn't agree. He said he is still concerned about the spine but isn't sure what is wrong. She has to get blood word done and get another ultrasound in two weeks to find out. So we are back to waiting.... She is so upset. &#128546;

Yeah i will call tomorrow and bounce it off the nurse.

Oh tie I am so sorry. :( i really hope the final results come back that baby is fine.


----------



## pinkpassion

O no, what a nasty roller coaster. .. I'm so sorry tie!!! :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys. I just feel so heartbroken for my SIL. It's more just the not knowing that is the hardest. And she thought she was in the clear and now she might not be. &#128557;Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks ladies for all your thoughts and prayers for my SIL. They got the ultrasound and everything looked great! They said the baby looked perfectly healthy! Such a huge relief! She will be having a gender reveal party on Saturday. Just over the moon right now.


That is wonderful news.


----------



## maybe8

Well I commented...then caught up on the thread. Tie, that is awful her not knowing. I hope everything comes back good ans that she will get a solid answer what is happening.


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> The only thing that sounds normal to me is the round ligament pain. Sometimes mine seems worse at night. The other stuff does not seem normal at all. I would call your dr and see what they think about it.
> 
> Well we all got super excited after my SIL's ultrasound. Turns out the tech was the one that told her everything looked normal. The dr looked at the ultrasound after she left and said he doesn't agree. He said he is still concerned about the spine but isn't sure what is wrong. She has to get blood word done and get another ultrasound in two weeks to find out. So we are back to waiting.... She is so upset. &#128546;
> 
> Yeah i will call tomorrow and bounce it off the nurse.
> 
> Oh tie I am so sorry. :( i really hope the final results come back that baby is fine.Click to expand...

Ligament stretching is totally normal. Back pain can be also, I had to see a chiropractor during one of my pregnancies it was so bad. Headaches that don't go away and bruising, I have never experienced these but don't consider them normal for pregnancy. I agree with the others...call the Dr and run it by them...I wouldn't wait until Friday to discuss. It is probably normal for some women, but it could be something that I (we) know nothing about.


----------



## maybe8

Afm...cycle day 11. Finally got a peak on cb opk after 5 days of high. Hubby has switched camps this month and we are actively trying. We will see how it goes.


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck maybe8!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> Ligament stretching is totally normal. Back pain can be also, I had to see a chiropractor during one of my pregnancies it was so bad. Headaches that don't go away and bruising, I have never experienced these but don't consider them normal for pregnancy. I agree with the others...call the Dr and run it by them...I wouldn't wait until Friday to discuss. It is probably normal for some women, but it could be something that I (we) know nothing about.

as beneficial as I think a chiropractor would be, my anxiety does not allow anyone to touch my neck and the one time I tried to let a chiro crack it I completely freaked so massage therapy is as good as it gets for me. 
it is very possible it is normal and no one here knows about it, after all, no two pregnancies are 100% the same. just waiting for the office to open. I have a few questions about my appointment on Friday too.



maybe8 said:


> Afm...cycle day 11. Finally got a peak on cb opk after 5 days of high. Hubby has switched camps this month and we are actively trying. We will see how it goes.

:dust: go catch that eggy!


----------



## pinkpassion

It is possible it's normal, I always bruised easier in pregnancy but not just by pushing on my leg, to me that just doesn't sound normal! And the backache sounds normal from your body changing, the headaches could be hormonal or could be something more concerning, but the way you described it all sounded awful and worrisome!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- they are awful in the aspect that there is nothing I can specifically do to help get it to go away. I just have to wait for it to go away on it's own. and the backache has had me in tears a few times, but in the end I try to remind myself there is still a long road ahead and this is just some of the obstacles to get to the end. 

oh another note, we are halfway through the week ladies! another weekend is in sight.


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm so sorry to hear the troubles your sil is having tie I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers that everything turns out ok fx x
As for me 4+5 today have had to buy some cheap trousers a size bigger feel like I'm showing already so tired and breathless sometimes feels like my heart is pounding went shopping with my sister today which was nice I don't see her very often felt very hot and light headed while cueing was worried I'd pass out at one point so sat on a bench and had a cold drink for a few minutes which made me feel better thankfully just resting at home now before going on the school run I'm looking forward to bed time lol 
Hope you get some reassurance from the Dr flarmy the headaches could be due to blood pressure so get plenty of rest just in case and the bruising might be due to all the extra blood flowing through you I bruise like a peach when I'm pregnant but it's definitely worth a phone call to ask x


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm sorry ur feeling unwell, make sure dr checks ur platelet count with that bruising.

Tie ur poor SIL so stressful :( I hope she gets good news soon!


----------



## ccoastgal

TheTiebreaker said:


> The only thing that sounds normal to me is the round ligament pain. Sometimes mine seems worse at night. The other stuff does not seem normal at all. I would call your dr and see what they think about it.
> 
> Well we all got super excited after my SIL's ultrasound. Turns out the tech was the one that told her everything looked normal. The dr looked at the ultrasound after she left and said he doesn't agree. He said he is still concerned about the spine but isn't sure what is wrong. She has to get blood word done and get another ultrasound in two weeks to find out. So we are back to waiting.... She is so upset. &#128546;

OMG Tie that is so heartbreaking. I can't imagine what your SIL is going through. I am hoping that she is going to get good news soon. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

FLArmyWife said:


> Moms with kiddos already, tell me honestly if this is normal stuff or not
> 
> Lower back ache that doesnt go away regardless of meds, massage, stretching, etc... Nothing helps
> 
> Cramping in the bladder area every day but only in the evenings.. (Im guessing round ligament pain)
> 
> Bruising extremly easy.. I'm Talking if i push my thumb down on my leg i get deep bruises that last a week or so.
> 
> Extreme headaches that dont go away regardless of water intake, massage, meds, rest, etc.. Just like my backache nothing helps...
> 
> You can be honest and tell me it is all normal and just something i have to deal with

The cramping sounds normal as well as the headaches and lower back ache it is due to increase of hormones. What doesn't sound normal which everyone has already said is the bruises. I am assuming that they are going to want to do labs like a complete blood count to see if you have low levels which can cause you to bruise easily. I wouldn't try to worry too much about it though as I bruise the same way but my labs are fine. Another thing that I am thinking can cause it is the pressure in your blood gets higher when you are pregnant due to supplying the baby with it as well which can have an effect on bruising. Just a thought.


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I think I O'd last night. I started having pains on Monday but yesterday they were pretty noticeable sometimes it even stopped me with what I was doing. It was left sided as well which seems for me to think I O'd. Which I am hoping I did because I BD Sunday and Monday. I tried getting DH to do it last night but he was too tired. Now I just have a general feel of achyness down there. So who knows. What do you ladies think?

BTW I just want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies. I didn't know where I belonged at the beginning of my journey and you ladies still accepted me. I really appreciate it. I also have loved seeing the BFP's and getting to see the baby bumps and pregnancy progression! I hope this thread keeps going!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy when I had that weekend of horrible headaches, nothing seemed to help. Tylenol did nothing and I pretty much just laid on the couch all day. The headaches hung on into the week. Well I ended up getting a pedicure cause my toes looked horrible, and the massage chair was amazing! I could literally feel the knots in my back. Well, after my pedicure my back was all loose, so I stretched and moved around. It ended up popping a ton. It seemed like my headache went away immediately and hasn't been back. Might be worth trying. Or just a massage might help. I really think mine was tension headaches. You have had a lot going on with moving and everything, so my guess is stress and tension could be causing your headaches. Hope it helps.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie, that is very likely. I've had DH give a massage several times which usually helps a little if it is tension related but no relief yet. 
We have a massage envy membership and they are amazing, just can't afford it right now. We are both still jobless, our savings account is down to $300.. and we owe about $700 in bills on the 15th... so no professional massages for me for a while. the headaches I can handle in the end... I suffered a 23 day long migraine back in 2011, so I know I'll be ok.. it's just super annoying to try and fill out resumes and do interviews when my head is pounding so bad. Can't exactly ask the interviewer to do that interview in a whisper in a 90% dark room. 
I left a message with the nurse and so just waiting to hear back.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I think I O'd last night. I started having pains on Monday but yesterday they were pretty noticeable sometimes it even stopped me with what I was doing. It was left sided as well which seems for me to think I O'd. Which I am hoping I did because I BD Sunday and Monday. I tried getting DH to do it last night but he was too tired. Now I just have a general feel of achyness down there. So who knows. What do you ladies think?
> 
> BTW I just want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies. I didn't know where I belonged at the beginning of my journey and you ladies still accepted me. I really appreciate it. I also have loved seeing the BFP's and getting to see the baby bumps and pregnancy progression! I hope this thread keeps going!

Hold out hope. :spermy: can live up to 5 days waiting for the egg so it is possible they were there anxiously waiting. FX to you! and of course if you can manage to get a bd in in the next 24 hours that will always increase your chances.

:hugs: you are one of us. A group of ladies going through all different walks of life but with one common goal, to conceive a healthy LO (whether it's our first, only, or last).


----------



## ccoastgal

FLArmyWife said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> AFM I think I O'd last night. I started having pains on Monday but yesterday they were pretty noticeable sometimes it even stopped me with what I was doing. It was left sided as well which seems for me to think I O'd. Which I am hoping I did because I BD Sunday and Monday. I tried getting DH to do it last night but he was too tired. Now I just have a general feel of achyness down there. So who knows. What do you ladies think?
> 
> BTW I just want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies. I didn't know where I belonged at the beginning of my journey and you ladies still accepted me. I really appreciate it. I also have loved seeing the BFP's and getting to see the baby bumps and pregnancy progression! I hope this thread keeps going!
> 
> Hold out hope. :spermy: can live up to 5 days waiting for the egg so it is possible they were there anxiously waiting. FX to you! and of course if you can manage to get a bd in in the next 24 hours that will always increase your chances.
> 
> :hugs: you are one of us. A group of ladies going through all different walks of life but with one common goal, to conceive a healthy LO (whether it's our first, only, or last).Click to expand...


Thank you! I am trying to hold out hope I just don't feel very hopeful this cycle. So we shall see.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well.... I just got my numbers :
9dpo:12
14dpo:428 
Doubling time : 23 hours..... 
I'm speechless. .... absolutely speechless!!!
Crying so much right now!!


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> Well.... I just got my numbers :
> 9dpo:12
> 14dpo:428
> Doubling time : 23 hours.....
> I'm speechless. .... absolutely speechless!!!
> Crying so much right now!!

Yay!! I am soo happy for you Pink!! That is great news!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ooooh ladies, I think I just got caught up on a 100 pages... whew! OMG, congrats Pink and Busy!!! So excited for you both and your families! Corn, so happy that the bean is sticky and making it's presence known even if it's through morning sickness. 

All the preggo ladies - the bumps are fantastic! You are all so cute and so pregnant :)

AFM: Life has been especially insane in the last few weeks. Work trip, buying a house, conference all last week... I feel like I'm a zombie at this point. Official move date is this Saturday. Can't wait to be in one place already! It's CD 8 for me today, first day off AF... Hubby seems to be a lot more excited now that we are done with the house. We'll see what this month brings but I have my colposcopy on the 18th... we'll see what that brings too...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Pink those r amazing numbers! Just so crazy and wonderful :) twins? ;)


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm so jealous pink I wish I knew my numbers they don't tell you over here lol so glad everything's looking good for you x


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies!!!! I would love twins!!!! But a healthy baby is all that matters, be it one or two!!!
Now if I can just get past week 10 then I'll be in the clear!! I can get past all this early week stuff and even have good ultrasounds and then something between week 8 and 10 goes wrong! So I need to get through the next 6-7 weeks!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

So happy for the new bfps!!!!

I still have like a week and a half til I o! :dohh:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I was gone a few days and missed soo much! 

Tie, I'm praying for that sweet baby. Hopefully your sil gets good news soon. 

Flarmy, I hope the doctor has answers to your symptoms. The bruising would be a bit alarming especially if that's not normal for you (sounds like it's definitely not). I'm glad you don't have too long to wait until your next dr appointment. 

Loving those numbers pink, I'm so happy for you! 

As always I have my fingers crossed for those awaiting testing day <3 

Nothing much going on here. It hubs day off so we will be going shopping. I might have to pick out something for Skittlebug too ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

So ladies, I'm in a conundrum. ..... when my dr called today , she said I'll be placed as high risk for now but will likely change after first tri, so weekly appointments .. my next appointment is a week from today! I told her I was going to drive 8 hours to see my family tomorrow through Sunday and asked if that would be ok. She said "if you have to go, go. If you don't have to go, don't go!" So now I don't know what to do.. I was feeling uneasy about going and we went ahead and told our parents about this pregnancy because, well we just feel like what will be will be and we need the support no matter what happens. And none of our parents think I should drive that far with dd by myself right now, which I tend to agree. So then I had a great plan that we could drive half way (4 hrs ) and meet my family for lunch and then come home and my family agreed to do that, but then dh said he wouldn't go, he wouldn't drive me... so now I don't know what to do... what do y'all think?


----------



## Butterfly2015

Pink my goal is 13 weeks then I'll be able to relax a bit so I definitely know that feeling as long as you feel confident to drive 4 hours and stop and rest to stretch your legs and get a bit of fresh air maybe halfway I'd do it just make sure you take your phone in case of emergencies and the drive doesn't stress you out too much I think you'll be fine 4 hours is better then 8 it'll do you good to see your family I think x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm thinking one 8 hour trip (halfway and back ) would be less stressful then 2 8 hour trips!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie, sorry your SIL is getting such mixed answers. That has to be hard. Hoping it is something that the baby will grow out of and that s/he healthy.

FLArmy I'm bruising easily too. I had one on my arm that lasted for what felt like forever. Like to the point where I would look at it every few days like WTF that's still there?? In fact I can still kind of see it. Strange. Round ligament and back pain is normal. I had some sharp round ligament pain last night while trying to fall asleep. 

MrsMB hope the move goes well! I will keep you in my thoughts for the colposcopy that you get good results.

Pink awesome numbers! Woohoo! :happydance: for your trip, I would trust your gut. If you feel like you'll be fine, go for it.

Where is miss Pato? Hope you're doing well wherever you are! 

5stars still have my fingers crossed for you hun :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone. :dust: to everyone wherever you are at in your cycle.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink why would driving 8 hrs be bad for ur pregnancy?


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Well.... I just got my numbers :
> 9dpo:12
> 14dpo:428
> Doubling time : 23 hours.....
> I'm speechless. .... absolutely speechless!!!
> Crying so much right now!!

Pink that is wonderful news! So happy for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, it's just the stress of the drive lol and the potential for blood clots but that's rare!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Well.... I just got my numbers :
> 9dpo:12
> 14dpo:428
> Doubling time : 23 hours.....
> I'm speechless. .... absolutely speechless!!!
> Crying so much right now!!

:happydance::happydance: So happy for you



Mrs. MB said:


> Ooooh ladies, I think I just got caught up on a 100 pages... whew!
> AFM: Life has been especially insane in the last few weeks. Work trip, buying a house, conference all last week... I feel like I'm a zombie at this point. Official move date is this Saturday. Can't wait to be in one place already! It's CD 8 for me today, first day off AF... Hubby seems to be a lot more excited now that we are done with the house. We'll see what this month brings but I have my colposcopy on the 18th... we'll see what that brings too...

yay for move in day nearing! I know how it is with the stress of moving alone so I give you props for being able to handle all of that all at once. FX that having a home now will help you conceive your LO because of less stress. :dust:



pinkpassion said:


> Thank you ladies!!!! I would love twins!!!! But a healthy baby is all that matters, be it one or two!!!
> Now if I can just get past week 10 then I'll be in the clear!! I can get past all this early week stuff and even have good ultrasounds and then something between week 8 and 10 goes wrong! So I need to get through the next 6-7 weeks!!!!!

:hugs: you can do it!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy, I hope the doctor has answers to your symptoms. The bruising would be a bit alarming especially if that's not normal for you (sounds like it's definitely not). I'm glad you don't have too long to wait until your next dr appointment.
> 
> Nothing much going on here. It hubs day off so we will be going shopping. I might have to pick out something for Skittlebug too ;)

Nurse said she doesn't think it is anything too worrisome, nothing to go in immediately for, but to definitely bring it up Friday.

Ooo shopping for baby stuff.. I can't wait to start doing that..



pinkpassion said:


> So ladies, I'm in a conundrum. ..... when my dr called today , she said I'll be placed as high risk for now but will likely change after first tri, so weekly appointments .. my next appointment is a week from today! I told her I was going to drive 8 hours to see my family tomorrow through Sunday and asked if that would be ok. She said "if you have to go, go. If you don't have to go, don't go!" So now I don't know what to do.. I was feeling uneasy about going and we went ahead and told our parents about this pregnancy because, well we just feel like what will be will be and we need the support no matter what happens. And none of our parents think I should drive that far with dd by myself right now, which I tend to agree. So then I had a great plan that we could drive half way (4 hrs ) and meet my family for lunch and then come home and my family agreed to do that, but then dh said he wouldn't go, he wouldn't drive me... so now I don't know what to do... what do y'all think?

I think you'll be ok meeting half way, though I find it frustrating that your DH isn't willing to help. :hugs: What was his exact reason for not wanting to go?




Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy I'm bruising easily too. I had one on my arm that lasted for what felt like forever. Like to the point where I would look at it every few days like WTF that's still there?? In fact I can still kind of see it. Strange. Round ligament and back pain is normal. I had some sharp round ligament pain last night while trying to fall asleep.

I hope you get some relief from the RLP soon. do you do any kinds of stretches to help? 




I talked to the nurse and I'm a little confused. I was under the impression when you go in for an abdominal u/s you need to drink x amount of water before going so that they can see the baby better.. when I asked her she said "No.. you don't have to drink anything before hand"... so.. am I supposed to go with an empty bladder? lol I'm so confused.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah I find it frustrating that he won't go and help out.. his reason literally was "I just don't want to!".... thanks a lot!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:growlmad: well that's not cool...


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Well.... I just got my numbers :
> 9dpo:12
> 14dpo:428
> Doubling time : 23 hours.....
> I'm speechless. .... absolutely speechless!!!
> Crying so much right now!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: So happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. MB said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh ladies, I think I just got caught up on a 100 pages... whew!
> AFM: Life has been especially insane in the last few weeks. Work trip, buying a house, conference all last week... I feel like I'm a zombie at this point. Official move date is this Saturday. Can't wait to be in one place already! It's CD 8 for me today, first day off AF... Hubby seems to be a lot more excited now that we are done with the house. We'll see what this month brings but I have my colposcopy on the 18th... we'll see what that brings too...Click to expand...
> 
> yay for move in day nearing! I know how it is with the stress of moving alone so I give you props for being able to handle all of that all at once. FX that having a home now will help you conceive your LO because of less stress. :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!!!! I would love twins!!!! But a healthy baby is all that matters, be it one or two!!!
> Now if I can just get past week 10 then I'll be in the clear!! I can get past all this early week stuff and even have good ultrasounds and then something between week 8 and 10 goes wrong! So I need to get through the next 6-7 weeks!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Flarmy, I hope the doctor has answers to your symptoms. The bruising would be a bit alarming especially if that's not normal for you (sounds like it's definitely not). I'm glad you don't have too long to wait until your next dr appointment.
> 
> Nothing much going on here. It hubs day off so we will be going shopping. I might have to pick out something for Skittlebug too ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Nurse said she doesn't think it is anything too worrisome, nothing to go in immediately for, but to definitely bring it up Friday.
> 
> Ooo shopping for baby stuff.. I can't wait to start doing that..
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I'm in a conundrum. ..... when my dr called today , she said I'll be placed as high risk for now but will likely change after first tri, so weekly appointments .. my next appointment is a week from today! I told her I was going to drive 8 hours to see my family tomorrow through Sunday and asked if that would be ok. She said "if you have to go, go. If you don't have to go, don't go!" So now I don't know what to do.. I was feeling uneasy about going and we went ahead and told our parents about this pregnancy because, well we just feel like what will be will be and we need the support no matter what happens. And none of our parents think I should drive that far with dd by myself right now, which I tend to agree. So then I had a great plan that we could drive half way (4 hrs ) and meet my family for lunch and then come home and my family agreed to do that, but then dh said he wouldn't go, he wouldn't drive me... so now I don't know what to do... what do y'all think?Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll be ok meeting half way, though I find it frustrating that your DH isn't willing to help. :hugs: What was his exact reason for not wanting to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy I'm bruising easily too. I had one on my arm that lasted for what felt like forever. Like to the point where I would look at it every few days like WTF that's still there?? In fact I can still kind of see it. Strange. Round ligament and back pain is normal. I had some sharp round ligament pain last night while trying to fall asleep.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get some relief from the RLP soon. do you do any kinds of stretches to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the nurse and I'm a little confused. I was under the impression when you go in for an abdominal u/s you need to drink x amount of water before going so that they can see the baby better.. when I asked her she said "No.. you don't have to drink anything before hand"... so.. am I supposed to go with an empty bladder? lol I'm so confused.Click to expand...

I've not done any stretches, no. Should probably look into that though.

Are you talking about your anatomy scan? I've heard of places not needing a full bladder. The main reason why they would need a full bladder is to measure your cervix length with the best view. Then after that measurement is done they let you pee. I drank too much water before my daughter's. The tech saw the desperation in my face and let me let some out before we started. That was super hard not letting ALL of it out. Then she did the measurement real quick and let me race to the bathroom :laugh2:. So needless to say I'm not looking forward to that part if this dr requires a full bladder.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Girl I have no idea what kind of scan it is lol. Last time I had a scan was 9 + 4 and with a different doctor in a different scan.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hi ladies I was wondering if anyone could give some insight... I didnt use opk this month as was just starting back ttc after being diagnosed with my fibroid although I wish I had of now 16 days ago I had high soft open cervix and ewcm.... thought I ovulated but then I wasn't sure as I usually always have sore boobs for the 2 weeks after ovulation and haven't so thought I hadn't ovulated yet but for the last 3 days I've had alot of ewcm tmi.. But literally on my.panties all the time sorry... And slight cramps.. My periods are irregular but why would I be getting so much ewcm... Need to.pick up some opk or start temping I.thinking


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

pinkpassion said:


> Well.... I just got my numbers :
> 9dpo:12
> 14dpo:428
> Doubling time : 23 hours.....
> I'm speechless. .... absolutely speechless!!!
> Crying so much right now!!

Aw yeah pink so happy for you


----------



## FLArmyWife

Dream- I had a lot of cm right around my bfp.. you could test on a cheap test just in case. Fx





Hey girls, I talked to Ashley. Here is what she said:


I am doing fine...still TTC and no positive yet unfortunately. So I've been feeling down but my daughters birthday is today so we have family coming in and I've been super busy with that. 

Tell all the girls I miss them and I will be back soon!


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Flarmy i hadn't even thought to test because I assumed no sore boobs in 2 ww which I always get meant I didn't ovulate mmmm I'll test tomorro and take.it from there... Defo Need to start temping never done it before so need to find out whats best to do thanks x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yeah anytime you have out off the norm tww I say test lol but I'm a testing addict. I temped if you want help.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

I'm a poas addict and said that I wouldn't do it this time haha and I've been good so.far but only cause I wasn't sure I ovulated and I have none in the house to make sure I don't lol.. Yeah i might take u up on that offer I think I'll get a thermometer and that tomoro I use ff app so I think I can put my Temps in that xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) I'd be happy to help


Ash also said congrats to the new bfps.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey luvs!! 
Tie aww man I'm sorry for the stress on your sil that is awful :(
I can't imagine :hugs:

Flarmy. . Everyone is different but I had cramping very far in my pregnancies every time, and round ligament pain, but if I were you I would definitely tell my dr. I'm sorry you feeling this stuff, try not to worry , just bring it to their attention, it's probably just snugly baby making room.

Good luck maybe get to bd!!! :sex: yippee!!!

Pink!! Those numbers are pure awesomeness lmbo I'm soooo happy for u, you have a sticky baby &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; awwwww 

Corn&#9825;&#9825; hope your feeling good dumplin and that Ms is Mia or :trouble: ;)

5stars , pato, hopeful, ashley, dream, disney, mommy, butterfly, Haley, mrs.mb, coastal, I know I missed someone, luv all my girls and fx dust and happy growing those sweet babe's :hugs:

Ladies I'm sorry I've been in and out I've been getting on schedule and just been busy, I'm cd 7 so not much goin on here .. will be soon though!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Kern

I don't think they require a full bladder anymore? I don't know, when I was pregnant they always made me pee in a cup before doing anything else, including ultrasounds. Maybe the technology has gotten better?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe kern.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

My office has you keep your bladder full for ultrasounds. They say it pushes the uterus up and makes the picture clearer. The only time they don't have you keep your bladder full is for a vaginal ultrasound.


----------



## Catiren

hi i have no idea what dpo i am since i had a baby may 7th, and since then have been breastfeeding. i have had a period on june 21 but ive missed 3 periods so far since then. previously been using condoms up until last wednesday, where i started the mini pill for the first time. now im having symptoms... one in particular i ONLY had in my entire life 3 days before i found out i was pregnant with my may baby. its dysguesia, or metallic taste. it started 3 hours ago at 8 pm which is almost exactly when it started with my may baby at 5 dpo. my tests will be arriving this saturday hopefully so thats when ill test unless im too afraid (and im a HUGE poas addict! i have over 190 tests ordered in 3 different brands but im just too surprised and afraid to know if im pregnant again or not!)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy. . Everyone is different but I had cramping very far in my pregnancies every time, and round ligament pain, but if I were you I would definitely tell my dr. I'm sorry you feeling this stuff, try not to worry , just bring it to their attention, it's probably just snugly baby making room.
> 
> Ladies I'm sorry I've been in and out I've been getting on schedule and just been busy, I'm cd 7 so not much goin on here .. will be soon though!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Yeah I'd rather bring it up and hear "yep that's normal" than to assume and then end up in the ER. 

Do not worry about being busy :hugs: we all know that we each have a lot going on and we can't be on here 24/7 all the time.. even though we may want to :haha:




TheTiebreaker said:


> My office has you keep your bladder full for ultrasounds. They say it pushes the uterus up and makes the picture clearer. The only time they don't have you keep your bladder full is for a vaginal ultrasound.

Yeah that was what I thought.. :shrug: no idea. I'll end up having a bottle of water with me and I'll show up a little early so that I can get a better idea as what I need to do . 




Catiren said:


> hi i have no idea what dpo i am since i had a baby may 7th, and since then have been breastfeeding. i have had a period on june 21 but ive missed 3 periods so far since then. previously been using condoms up until last wednesday, where i started the mini pill for the first time. now im having symptoms... one in particular i ONLY had in my entire life 3 days before i found out i was pregnant with my may baby. its dysguesia, or metallic taste. it started 3 hours ago at 8 pm which is almost exactly when it started with my may baby at 5 dpo. my tests will be arriving this saturday hopefully so thats when ill test unless im too afraid (and im a HUGE poas addict! i have over 190 tests ordered in 3 different brands but im just too surprised and afraid to know if im pregnant again or not!)

:wave: Welcome and congrats on your recent bundle
I have never given birth but I know I have heard that it can take several months for your cycle to get back to normal after birth, especially when you're breast feeding. FX that the results are the way you want them to be. You are in good company as we are a poas addicts anonymous group :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

you ladies are all talking scans and babies and such, and i'm over here like yay i got a new thermometer! lol

it's the little things.

looks like the old one is still stuck at 97.3 while the new one is 96.6 this am. WOW was the old one off.


----------



## Catiren

Thank you for welcoming me!! ;3


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> you ladies are all talking scans and babies and such, and i'm over here like yay i got a new thermometer! lol
> 
> it's the little things.
> 
> looks like the old one is still stuck at 97.3 while the new one is 96.6 this am. WOW was the old one off.

:hugs: you will be joining us soon. and yay new ACCURATE thermometer


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope so flarmy. sometimes, i wonder why i'm doing this again. it just doesn't feel like it'll happen.


----------



## pinkpassion

I know mommy... with all the losses and heartache I wonder if it will ever happen or if I'll have another loss!!! I generally stay pretty positive but it's hard!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: it will mommy. and it will make the wait all the more worth it.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Well flarmy I think I've solved my riddle all the ewcm for the last few days was ovulation I obviously didnt ovulate two weeks ago like I thought I had ovulation pains and now the two weeks of sore boobs have begun lol so least I now know where I stand two weeks later than it should have been but it's here and I didn't miss the window lol now I'm seriously thinking of.upping my game with irregular cycles I'm going to need to so I know when im ovulating


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies. So I think I have gone crazy this month. Yesterday when I was at Home Goods my favorite store atm. While I was looking around I had a sudden decrease in my blood sugar. I felt dizzy like I was going to faint. I got hot and shakey. I grabbed a sprite and checked out and felt a little better. Which I ate so I am not sure why my blood sugar dropped.This morning I woke up with extreme nausea and went to the bathroom twice both times watery diarrhea (sorry for the TMI) and still felt like I was going to throw up than it went into heartburn and than extremely hungry. This was all within two in a half hours. So like I said I don't know if this is related to anything I hope it is but I still think I am going crazy. :dohh:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Catiren said:


> hi i have no idea what dpo i am since i had a baby may 7th, and since then have been breastfeeding. i have had a period on june 21 but ive missed 3 periods so far since then. previously been using condoms up until last wednesday, where i started the mini pill for the first time. now im having symptoms... one in particular i ONLY had in my entire life 3 days before i found out i was pregnant with my may baby. its dysguesia, or metallic taste. it started 3 hours ago at 8 pm which is almost exactly when it started with my may baby at 5 dpo. my tests will be arriving this saturday hopefully so thats when ill test unless im too afraid (and im a HUGE poas addict! i have over 190 tests ordered in 3 different brands but im just too surprised and afraid to know if im pregnant again or not!)

Welcome and good luck :flower:


ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Ladies. So I think I have gone crazy this month. Yesterday when I was at Home Goods my favorite store atm. While I was looking around I had a sudden decrease in my blood sugar. I felt dizzy like I was going to faint. I got hot and shakey. I grabbed a sprite and checked out and felt a little better. Which I ate so I am not sure why my blood sugar dropped.This morning I woke up with extreme nausea and went to the bathroom twice both times watery diarrhea (sorry for the TMI) and still felt like I was going to throw up than it went into heartburn and than extremely hungry. This was all within two in a half hours. So like I said I don't know if this is related to anything I hope it is but I still think I am going crazy. :dohh:

Yeesh doesn't sound fun! Hope you are feeling better.


AFM- This week has flown! Guess I can thank the 3 day weekend for that. Tomorrow we get to see LO. My SO told me last night he's been having trouble falling asleep and staying asleep at night, and he thinks it's because he is anxious for the scan tomorrow. Dudes more anxious than I am! And the reveal isn't even until Saturday lol. I'm just looking forward to being able to start shopping, picking a name, and not having to say "he or she" anymore. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

DreamHopeBeli said:


> Well flarmy I think I've solved my riddle all the ewcm for the last few days was ovulation I obviously didnt ovulate two weeks ago like I thought I had ovulation pains and now the two weeks of sore boobs have begun lol so least I now know where I stand two weeks later than it should have been but it's here and I didn't miss the window lol now I'm seriously thinking of.upping my game with irregular cycles I'm going to need to so I know when im ovulating

So glad you were able to get some answers! 



ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Ladies. So I think I have gone crazy this month. Yesterday when I was at Home Goods my favorite store atm. While I was looking around I had a sudden decrease in my blood sugar. I felt dizzy like I was going to faint. I got hot and shakey. I grabbed a sprite and checked out and felt a little better. Which I ate so I am not sure why my blood sugar dropped.This morning I woke up with extreme nausea and went to the bathroom twice both times watery diarrhea (sorry for the TMI) and still felt like I was going to throw up than it went into heartburn and than extremely hungry. This was all within two in a half hours. So like I said I don't know if this is related to anything I hope it is but I still think I am going crazy. :dohh:

hope you feel better soon or that it's a sign towards something wonderful



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- This week has flown! Guess I can thank the 3 day weekend for that. Tomorrow we get to see LO. My SO told me last night he's been having trouble falling asleep and staying asleep at night, and he thinks it's because he is anxious for the scan tomorrow. Dudes more anxious than I am! And the reveal isn't even until Saturday lol. I'm just looking forward to being able to start shopping, picking a name, and not having to say "he or she" anymore. :haha:

What time is your scan? I have mine tomorrow too, but my reveal isn't until next week lol. your poor dh.. mine just pretty much acts like it's not even happening. He'll ask how I'm feeling but nothing more.. so I'm jealous that your dh is excited/anxious. I know I'm excited for you!


----------



## maybe8

Ladies...before your scans...Remi d us what your predictions are, baking soda tests, guessing whatever.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ok here goes

Baking soda: little to no reaction.
ramzi theory: girl
Chinese calendar: girl
Mayan calendar: girl
ring test: girl
heart rate: girl
carrying low ( Or I feel is low as it's still down by the pubic bone/bikini line): boy
dh's lack of sympathy weight or cravings: boy
"Curse" on dh's military unit: girl
aggressor during bd: girl
ms was only about 2 Weeks long so idk how to rank that

No intuition, no dreams.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> DreamHopeBeli said:
> 
> 
> Well flarmy I think I've solved my riddle all the ewcm for the last few days was ovulation I obviously didnt ovulate two weeks ago like I thought I had ovulation pains and now the two weeks of sore boobs have begun lol so least I now know where I stand two weeks later than it should have been but it's here and I didn't miss the window lol now I'm seriously thinking of.upping my game with irregular cycles I'm going to need to so I know when im ovulating
> 
> So glad you were able to get some answers!
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. So I think I have gone crazy this month. Yesterday when I was at Home Goods my favorite store atm. While I was looking around I had a sudden decrease in my blood sugar. I felt dizzy like I was going to faint. I got hot and shakey. I grabbed a sprite and checked out and felt a little better. Which I ate so I am not sure why my blood sugar dropped.This morning I woke up with extreme nausea and went to the bathroom twice both times watery diarrhea (sorry for the TMI) and still felt like I was going to throw up than it went into heartburn and than extremely hungry. This was all within two in a half hours. So like I said I don't know if this is related to anything I hope it is but I still think I am going crazy. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> hope you feel better soon or that it's a sign towards something wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- This week has flown! Guess I can thank the 3 day weekend for that. Tomorrow we get to see LO. My SO told me last night he's been having trouble falling asleep and staying asleep at night, and he thinks it's because he is anxious for the scan tomorrow. Dudes more anxious than I am! And the reveal isn't even until Saturday lol. I'm just looking forward to being able to start shopping, picking a name, and not having to say "he or she" anymore. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> What time is your scan? I have mine tomorrow too, but my reveal isn't until next week lol. your poor dh.. mine just pretty much acts like it's not even happening. He'll ask how I'm feeling but nothing more.. so I'm jealous that your dh is excited/anxious. I know I'm excited for you!Click to expand...

Not til I get off work, the appt is at 5pm PST. So not til 8pm EST lol. Then the party the next evening is at 6:30pm so I might not get on here to post what we're having until Sunday morning. What time is yours? I'm excited to see pics of your little sweets! 


maybe8 said:


> Ladies...before your scans...Remi d us what your predictions are, baking soda tests, guessing whatever.

Chinese Gender Chart says :pink:
Baking Soda test says :blue:
Heart rate above 140 says :pink:
Ring on a string says :blue:
No breakouts, healthy skin says :blue:
Craving: sweets says :pink:
My own intuition says :blue:

So IDK! Seems pretty 50/50 to me :p


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Chinese gender: boy
Baking soda : girl 
Heart rate : girl 
Cravings : sweets/chocolate/fizzy drinks girl 
Skin: break out-girl
X


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney Are you finding out gender at your scan then telling everyone at your party or ate you gonna find out at your party?
My scan it at 9:30am est then dr appointment at 10:30. I have to remind the nurse at port scan that we don't want to see any potty shots


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am jealous that your scans are tomorrow. I seriously can't wait to see your guys pics and hear genders! So excited for you! My scan is the 25th. I had to reschedule so it's a weekend earlier, but still awhile a way. 

Here is my predictions:
Chinese gender chart: girl
Baking soda test: girl
Breakouts: girl
Not craving sweets: boy
Carrying low: boy
Nub theory: girl
Guess from ultrasound tech: girl

My guess is girl, mostly because the tech seemed pretty sure and my dr said she is really good at guessing based on nub. I would be shocked if it turned out to be a boy, but happy either way! I just can't wait to know!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh and my husband thinks it's a girl cause he says I have been super cranky just like I was with my daughter. I think it's because I am tired and have two children to chase after. (I really don't think I am that cranky anyways). lol. My son thinks it's a boy, but I think it's just wishful thinking. He really wants a brother. Can't wait!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh tie it's just around the corner for you! exciting.


Just a heads up ladies, tonight after dinner we are driving in to O town to stay with my inlaws so that we don't have to get up super early tomorrow for the scan. We'll be staying there Thursday and Friday night. I'll pop in as much as I can. Saturday is another football game so worse comes to worse I'll be active again Sunday!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi guys &#9825;

Kern idk what yall are talking about full bladder but assuming it "is" ultrasound, I always have to have a full bladder when I'm early in pregnancy (I'm not heavy either) I deliver at 115 lbs (5'2) so I think it's just easier to see the babe that way ;) sorry I totally missed that conversation lmbo, and had my last lo last year..


----------



## muffinbabes4

I can't wait to see US pics!!! I'm soooo excited for u guys!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disney Are you finding out gender at your scan then telling everyone at your party or ate you gonna find out at your party?
> My scan it at 9:30am est then dr appointment at 10:30. I have to remind the nurse at port scan that we don't want to see any potty shots

We want to find out with everyone else at the party, so we are going to ask the tech to turn the screen off when they do the gender determination. I called them and asked if we would be able to see the rest of baby and she said yes, and that they will do the gender first with the screen off and then the rest of the ultrasound they will do the upper portion of the body only so that there is no chance of catching any potty shots. Works for me :)


busytulip where art thou?? Hoping everything is going ok with little bean.

Pato I seeee you! How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't wait to see photos and learn the gender of your babes!! I still have a long while before I find out. Not until November 7th.


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's awesome disney!! I wish I would have done something like that! 

I always said I would try and be surprised at birth of the gender, but I'm too nosy!! Lmbo., that would be very cool though with #5 if I have #5 lol, because it would be a tiebreaker hehehe, but it would be sooo hard because I love Either girly or cute boy stuff, I'm not a gender neutral kinda girl lol


----------



## ccoastgal

I am so excited for you FLarmy and Disney with your scans tomorrow! I can't wait to find out what you ladies are having. :flower:

I don't know about anyone else but today is dragging!! I am so exhausted that I am literally falling asleep at work on my desk. I can't wait until I can go home and sleep! I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy and Disney excited for ur scans! Can't believe you are finding out the genders already! Crazy :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies! I hope y'all have a great night.. I'm exhausted!!!! I've been doing well otherwise. .. and we will be team yellow with this baby!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

You are so awesome Pink! I wish we could wait till birth to find out. We have everything we would need for a boy or girl, but I just have no patience!!!!! I wanna know now! Lol.


----------



## maybe8

Scan ladies..so excited for you! I never had patience and always found out....maybe if there is another I would be team yellow....hmmm right. Good luck, can't wait to hear your news.

And...1dpo...super boring. My daughter who is doing the fundraiser has sold $1040 of $1.00 tickets. She just might win the crown!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Good luck for your scans ladies :)
My latest scan went well, she's still a girl lol
But my placenta is too low so got to have another scan at 36 weeks for that.
:)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ugh...... I started spotting last night :cry:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink how r u? R u still spotting? Ur numbers were so good, is it just light? 
I'm sorry ur worried, hopefully it's nothing and everything will be alright!


----------



## pinkpassion

I had one quarter sized pink glob last night and a little more when I wiped.. I went to bed so I didn't have to think about it.. a lot of strong cramps and backache today, no more spotting yet, and my cervix hurts, it aches, and last night it was so low and hard and open... now I just wait for whatever is going to happen! I wish I had some more tests!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry pink, maybe it's still implanting? I had a lot of cramping and backache the first couple weeks. I'm sorry ur stressed :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Possibly . The only thing I can go off is my only healthy pregnancy, in which I had no bleeding or spotting, so it just doesn't seem good!! I don't know if I should have my levels rechecked or just say whatever, because there isn't anything anyone can do and right now it's just a waiting game!


----------



## maybe8

Pink, I am so sorry this is happening. I never spotted but have heard from lots of ladies that it is normal. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I know....waiting and not knowing is the worst :( I don't think taking a pregnancy test would tell you much at this point, I'm sure it's still positive with ur last numbers. I guess if you had ur numbers rechecked today you might not have to spend the whole weekend worrying.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well I'd have to wait until Monday for the results :/


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Fx'd for you pink :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I am so sorry! I did have spotting with my daughter about that time. It was pink and light. I also have cramping with all of pregnancies. I am praying that's all it is for you. I am sorry you are having to go through this. Maybe the dr could get your numbers back this afternoon if you went in this morning? Praying for you. We are here for you!


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....sorry I've been AWOL lately but I've been trying to keep busy and not stress over TTC. Had quite a bit of reading to catch up on too.

PINK.....OMG are you ok today. I'm so sorry that you are going through this and as Corn said perhaps baby is still implanting. I pray everything will be fine:hugs:

So excited for all the upcoming scanners...and the new mommies...

gotta run but will check in later


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies... still no more spotting, perfectly clear discharge this morning. ... my backache and cramping subsided after (tmi) I had awful diarrhea lol.. I'm just hoping it was just baby snuggling in better!!! I think I'll just monitor over the weekend and see how it all goes.. dh finally said he'd go with me tomorrow so at least I just have to sit and relax and not stress and he can help me with dd!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Praying for you pink. I'm so glad things are looking up. There are so many mamas in the due in march group who had spotting and still have perfectly healthy munchkins growing. Try not to stress hun :)


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks ladies... still no more spotting, perfectly clear discharge this morning. ... my backache and cramping subsided after (tmi) I had awful diarrhea lol.. I'm just hoping it was just baby snuggling in better!!! I think I'll just monitor over the weekend and see how it all goes.. dh finally said he'd go with me tomorrow so at least I just have to sit and relax and not stress and he can help me with dd!!

I am glad that the spotting stopped. My mom spotted with all four of her pregnancies and when she was pregnant with me she was not spotting but gushing blood. So bleeding/spotting is not always a bad thing. I am also glad that your DH finally said he would go with you. It will help to take the stress off of you. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

So I am feeling a lot better today with exception of being completely and utterly exhausted!! I seriously am thinking of leaving work early to go home and sleep.:haha: Since I ovulated which due to not temping or using OPK's I am not sure when it happened I just know that it Tues-Weds I am not sure what DPO I am on. Last night my DH said that I needed to move away from him because I was putting off too much body heat... He has never said that to me even when I am running a fever. Granted it was hot out here last night but it was still like a :saywhat: moment. I still feel as if it is not going to happen this month though which is bumming me out. But it's still early and I am hoping I am wrong.


----------



## Pato

HI ladies....CD8 for me today...hope everyone is doing well.
Pink....really glad the spotting has stopped praying for a happy healthy 9 months for you....glad DH decided to go with you.

How are you feeling corn? Disney hi honey, I'm well thanks. Hope you are well Flarmy. 
Tie honey, how is your SIL doing, i'm praying for her as well... 

Welcome to the newbies:hi:
Where's my lil Muffin? We are cycle buddies :flower:
:dust: to all...have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink- I am sending lots of T&P for your little bean. Glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I've also heard of plenty of women who spot during the first trimester and still have healthy babies. 

ccoastal- :dust: when are you testing?

Pato- glad you're doing well and not stressing! I'm sending lots of :dust: your way :) :hugs:

Flarmy- on pins and needles waiting to hear how the scan went this morning!


----------



## ccoastgal

Disneymom1129 said:


> Pink- I am sending lots of T&P for your little bean. Glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I've also heard of plenty of women who spot during the first trimester and still have healthy babies.
> 
> ccoastal- :dust: when are you testing?
> 
> Pato- glad you're doing well and not stressing! I'm sending lots of :dust: your way :) :hugs:
> 
> Flarmy- on pins and needles waiting to hear how the scan went this morning!

AF is supposed to come on the 25th going to try to hold out until the 26th. Bought some ICs so I doubt that is going to happen.

How was your scan?


----------



## FLArmyWife

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Good luck for your scans ladies :)
> My latest scan went well, she's still a girl lol
> But my placenta is too low so got to have another scan at 36 weeks for that.
> :)

hope the placenta moves to a good spot soon



pinkpassion said:


> Ugh...... I started spotting last night :cry:

:hugs:



pinkpassion said:


> Thanks ladies... still no more spotting, perfectly clear discharge this morning. ... my backache and cramping subsided after (tmi) I had awful diarrhea lol.. I'm just hoping it was just baby snuggling in better!!! I think I'll just monitor over the weekend and see how it all goes.. dh finally said he'd go with me tomorrow so at least I just have to sit and relax and not stress and he can help me with dd!!

:dust: truly hope little one was just getting more situated. Also, glad dh came to his senses. 



ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> So I am feeling a lot better today with exception of being completely and utterly exhausted!! I seriously am thinking of leaving work early to go home and sleep.:haha: Since I ovulated which due to not temping or using OPK's I am not sure when it happened I just know that it Tues-Weds I am not sure what DPO I am on. Last night my DH said that I needed to move away from him because I was putting off too much body heat... He has never said that to me even when I am running a fever. Granted it was hot out here last night but it was still like a :saywhat: moment. I still feel as if it is not going to happen this month though which is bumming me out. But it's still early and I am hoping I am wrong.

:dust: FX




Pato said:


> HI ladies....CD8 for me today...hope everyone is doing well.
> Hope you are well Flarmy.

I'm well thank you. Good to hear you are trying to not stress. hope the less stress helps you catch that eggy




Disneymom1129 said:


> Flarmy- on pins and needles waiting to hear how the scan went this morning!

:thumbup: about to post my dear


----------



## FLArmyWife

so I ended up not needing to have a full bladder and they actually asked me just before going in the room if I needed to use the restroom. 

It is amazing the difference from 9+4 to 19+1.
The very first pic they did was a skeletal scan of the skull.. and such a creepy photo! baby was looking at us and moving it's mouth so it looked like a talking skull!
Got some great shots. Tech says baby was 'standing' on my bladder; head was up under my belly button and feet on top of the bladder. 

We told her we didn't want to know gender so when she tried for potty shots she had us close our eyes. At first sweets wasn't cooperating but after some poking and prodding she got the gender pic she needed. she cut it off the photo strip and put it in an envelope for us. So tempting not to look!

She said baby is measuring '1 day ahead' so that's good :thumbup: measured to be weighing 11oz. 


after the u/s I saw the dr. He said all looked fine. I asked about the headaches, backache, and bruising.
He said the headache is hormonal and to try and just lay in a dark room with a cold compress.
For the backache he said it's normal and gave me a card to a chiro incase I thought it would help.
Bruising he said is ok. My platelet levels were all good so he believes it's because I have more blood volume in my body right now.

I got handed the envelop with gender and it's in the car so I can hand it off to the friend doing our gender reveal.

Such a long day already and we still have so much family stuff planned I'm gonna try to grab a nap before our next adventure at 4pm est.
 



Attached Files:







20150911_101739.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11









20150911_101756.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 10









20150911_141814.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10









20150911_141823.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9









20150911_141800.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aww I'm so glad everything went well flarmy!! Such great photos. Baby's looking so big already <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy what amazing pictures! That's wonderful that everything is ok :)  so exciting about the gender reveal!

AFm I'm doing ok, morning sickness is here to stay for the next couple months so I just have to go into survival mode. Working through it is hard, but I am only obligated to work 2 shifts a week. I usually feel better after 20wks. And I am constipated to the max hehe.. Had my obgyn appt yesterday and she told me what I can take for it...thank god it worked! She also prescribed progesterone and was happy I was taking baby aspirin. My scan is now on the 23rd so my husband can make it.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ccoastgal said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Pink- I am sending lots of T&P for your little bean. Glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I've also heard of plenty of women who spot during the first trimester and still have healthy babies.
> 
> ccoastal- :dust: when are you testing?
> 
> Pato- glad you're doing well and not stressing! I'm sending lots of :dust: your way :) :hugs:
> 
> Flarmy- on pins and needles waiting to hear how the scan went this morning!
> 
> AF is supposed to come on the 25th going to try to hold out until the 26th. Bought some ICs so I doubt that is going to happen.
> 
> How was your scan?Click to expand...

My scan isn't for another 3.5 hours. So just trying my hardest to get through the rest of this work day. :coffee:


FLArmyWife said:


> so I ended up not needing to have a full bladder and they actually asked me just before going in the room if I needed to use the restroom.
> 
> It is amazing the difference from 9+4 to 19+1.
> The very first pic they did was a skeletal scan of the skull.. and such a creepy photo! baby was looking at us and moving it's mouth so it looked like a talking skull!
> Got some great shots. Tech says baby was 'standing' on my bladder; head was up under my belly button and feet on top of the bladder.
> 
> We told her we didn't want to know gender so when she tried for potty shots she had us close our eyes. At first sweets wasn't cooperating but after some poking and prodding she got the gender pic she needed. she cut it off the photo strip and put it in an envelope for us. So tempting not to look!
> 
> She said baby is measuring '1 day ahead' so that's good :thumbup: measured to be weighing 11oz.
> 
> 
> after the u/s I saw the dr. He said all looked fine. I asked about the headaches, backache, and bruising.
> He said the headache is hormonal and to try and just lay in a dark room with a cold compress.
> For the backache he said it's normal and gave me a card to a chiro incase I thought it would help.
> Bruising he said is ok. My platelet levels were all good so he believes it's because I have more blood volume in my body right now.
> 
> I got handed the envelop with gender and it's in the car so I can hand it off to the friend doing our gender reveal.
> 
> Such a long day already and we still have so much family stuff planned I'm gonna try to grab a nap before our next adventure at 4pm est.

Great shots! So cute :). Glad everything is looking great :thumbup:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amazing pics Flarmy! So glad everything went good!!!! Can't wait to find out if that little one is a boy or girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome flarmy, beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Heard from radiology at my dr's office. So my "official" scan is on the 23rd. 12 days away lol. They DO want a full bladder. Guess it just depends on the office! Have to drink 32oz 1 hr before. Not looking forward to that lol.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We'll you guys, I'm officially the biggest idiot!! Last night it started freaking out to DH because I just feel like something's wrong. I have had a nagging feeling for a few days and I lost it! DH suggested we go to one of those elective ultrasound places just to see that baby is okay and put my mind at ease. 
So today we went and had the scan. The "tech" lady said everything was great and we could see baby moving all over the place. BUT I noticed some fluid around HIS (yep, it's a boy) heart. So now I'm even more panicked. I tried to call my dr but the office is already closed for the weekend. I really hope they can get me in on Monday so I can find out what the heck is going on with my son. I'm so stressed out right now and cannot stop crying. I just want a healthy baby!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy what amazing pictures! That's wonderful that everything is ok :) so exciting about the gender reveal!
> 
> AFm I'm doing ok, morning sickness is here to stay for the next couple months so I just have to go into survival mode. Working through it is hard, but I am only obligated to work 2 shifts a week. I usually feel better after 20wks. And I am constipated to the max hehe.. Had my obgyn appt yesterday and she told me what I can take for it...thank god it worked! She also prescribed progesterone and was happy I was taking baby aspirin. My scan is now on the 23rd so my husband can make it.

oh corn I hope you get some relief this go around. yay for your scan coming up soon!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Heard from radiology at my dr's office. So my "official" scan is on the 23rd. 12 days away lol. They DO want a full bladder. Guess it just depends on the office! Have to drink 32oz 1 hr before. Not looking forward to that lol.

you and corn get to be scan buddies! good luck on drinking that much
excited to hear how today's scan goes.. only 30 minutes!



.hopeful.one. said:


> We'll you guys, I'm officially the biggest idiot!! Last night it started freaking out to DH because I just feel like something's wrong. I have had a nagging feeling for a few days and I lost it! DH suggested we go to one of those elective ultrasound places just to see that baby is okay and put my mind at ease.
> So today we went and had the scan. The "tech" lady said everything was great and we could see baby moving all over the place. BUT I noticed some fluid around HIS (yep, it's a boy) heart. So now I'm even more panicked. I tried to call my dr but the office is already closed for the weekend. I really hope they can get me in on Monday so I can find out what the heck is going on with my son. I'm so stressed out right now and cannot stop crying. I just want a healthy baby!

:dust: :hugs: oh hopeful I hope everything is alright! sending you so much :dust: btw congrats on it being a boy.. lol what happened to having a gender reveal? or were you not going to wait to find out?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful! Aww just try not to worry praying everything is just fine with baby boy :hugs: Also what was your baking soda test ?? &#9825;&#9825;

Awww Pato!!! I'm good luv &#9825; cd9 not much goin on gonna start opk tomorrow. . 

Pink! I'm so sorry , I can't say anything about the spotting but the cramping I did have very bad with all 4 , so praying for you that sticky babe is just fine :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy love sweet baby pics !! Awww


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful, you said YOU noticed, so the tech didn't point it out? How do you know that's really what you saw? Just don't want you to worry if it's nothing :(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Baking soda test was girl lol 

We were going to do a gender reveal just with hubs and I but when we were there I just couldn't help myself lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful can you post a pic of your scan??


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats on baby boy though!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Corn, I noticed it. The tech is not certified because it was an elective, non diagnostic scan. I noticed it because I am an ardms registered tech with a degree in DMS. 
I have photos but the fluid isn't seen in any of them. Most are 3d and kind of spooky looking lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well I hope all is well with him, congrats on having the first boy from the group :) little boys are so sweet!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, I don't know what to say... I've googled it a bit and it sounds like it can be a subsequent finding or it can be something more.. but depends on how much fluid, and sometimes it seems to resolve itself.. I wouldn't get worked up yet because you don't know anything right now!!! Your handsome little man needs you to stay calm and relaxed for him!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My little boy :) praying everything will be okay.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks so much ladies. I'm so glad I have you all <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh hopeful I hope it was just a fluke or turns out to be nothing. 

Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thank you. We know his first name will be Paxton but we're still trying to decide on a middle name.


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> so I ended up not needing to have a full bladder and they actually asked me just before going in the room if I needed to use the restroom.
> 
> It is amazing the difference from 9+4 to 19+1.
> The very first pic they did was a skeletal scan of the skull.. and such a creepy photo! baby was looking at us and moving it's mouth so it looked like a talking skull!
> Got some great shots. Tech says baby was 'standing' on my bladder; head was up under my belly button and feet on top of the bladder.
> 
> We told her we didn't want to know gender so when she tried for potty shots she had us close our eyes. At first sweets wasn't cooperating but after some poking and prodding she got the gender pic she needed. she cut it off the photo strip and put it in an envelope for us. So tempting not to look!
> 
> She said baby is measuring '1 day ahead' so that's good :thumbup: measured to be weighing 11oz.
> 
> 
> after the u/s I saw the dr. He said all looked fine. I asked about the headaches, backache, and bruising.
> He said the headache is hormonal and to try and just lay in a dark room with a cold compress.
> For the backache he said it's normal and gave me a card to a chiro incase I thought it would help.
> Bruising he said is ok. My platelet levels were all good so he believes it's because I have more blood volume in my body right now.
> 
> I got handed the envelop with gender and it's in the car so I can hand it off to the friend doing our gender reveal.
> 
> Such a long day already and we still have so much family stuff planned I'm gonna try to grab a nap before our next adventure at 4pm est.

Oh my...that is an adorable ultrasound! Congratulations!!!


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> My little boy :) praying everything will be okay.

Paxton is beautiful. You and him are in my thoughts. I hope it turns out to be nothing. Everybody hopes for a perfect baby (of course), but sometimes the not quite perfect little one, turns out to be perfect for you. I have one like that and she is the most special little girl that you can imagine. I would not trade her for the "perfect" child. I would have missed so much.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well put maybe

Paxton is a nice name


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful- first of all, congrats on baby boy Paxton! :blue: I know how it is to have those horrible thoughts. But you've gotta stay positive! Stress is no good for you and baby. Just because you think you saw something doesn't mean it's true, and I mean that in the most delicate way! Could've been something completely normal. Try and keep calm and positive and everything will be fine. 

AFM- our quick little scan went great! The tech was able to tell the gender right away so s/he had their legs wide open I guess lol. She had the screen off and the rest of us looked away from the smaller screen. Then she showed us the rest of baby which was of course adorable, they were even waving their hand which my daughter just LOVED and even waved back :cloud9:. Heart rate was great too. Handed the envelope off to my friend and the cake will be ready in the afternoon. Idk how I am going to last all day! 

Didn't get the best pix but here's one:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful pictures ladies!!!! Can't wait to learn what y'all are having and get to call your babies by their names!!!

Hopeful, Paxton is a strong little guy!! So handsome, I'm sure all is well with him!!!!


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hopeful- first of all, congrats on baby boy Paxton! :blue: I know how it is to have those horrible thoughts. But you've gotta stay positive! Stress is no good for you and baby. Just because you think you saw something doesn't mean it's true, and I mean that in the most delicate way! Could've been something completely normal. Try and keep calm and positive and everything will be fine.
> 
> AFM- our quick little scan went great! The tech was able to tell the gender right away so s/he had their legs wide open I guess lol. She had the screen off and the rest of us looked away from the smaller screen. Then she showed us the rest of baby which was of course adorable, they were even waving their hand which my daughter just LOVED and even waved back :cloud9:. Heart rate was great too. Handed the envelope off to my friend and the cake will be ready in the afternoon. Idk how I am going to last all day!
> 
> Didn't get the best pix but here's one:

That is a sweet pic of your little one. I can't wait to hear what gender. Got a name?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such beautiful babies! So excited for you guys!!!


----------



## Pato

It's always so fascinating to actually see a baby in utero. Amazing stuff lovelies. 
Corn....I do hope the ms time passes quickly for you. I had it 24/7 for 9 months with my DD.:flower:
Flarmy...beautiful scans, I had tears in my eyes just looking at them. Such precious little ones:flower:
Hopeful...I'm praying all is well with baby Paxton. Such a beautiful name...lovely scan . He's looking well:flower:
Maybe, ccoast, tie, muffin, and everyone have a perfect weekend.
Disney....all the best with the reveal....I'm guessing ....boy....:haha: 

CD9..today ....nothing much going on. Think I'm gonna pick up some opk's tonight, not sure yet...anyway....love y'all...


----------



## Disneymom1129

maybe8 said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful- first of all, congrats on baby boy Paxton! :blue: I know how it is to have those horrible thoughts. But you've gotta stay positive! Stress is no good for you and baby. Just because you think you saw something doesn't mean it's true, and I mean that in the most delicate way! Could've been something completely normal. Try and keep calm and positive and everything will be fine.
> 
> AFM- our quick little scan went great! The tech was able to tell the gender right away so s/he had their legs wide open I guess lol. She had the screen off and the rest of us looked away from the smaller screen. Then she showed us the rest of baby which was of course adorable, they were even waving their hand which my daughter just LOVED and even waved back :cloud9:. Heart rate was great too. Handed the envelope off to my friend and the cake will be ready in the afternoon. Idk how I am going to last all day!
> 
> Didn't get the best pix but here's one:
> 
> That is a sweet pic of your little one. I can't wait to hear what gender. Got a name?Click to expand...

No name picked out yet for either gender, although I do have one in mind for a boy. If it's a girl I'm going to have a lot of trouble picking one!

Keeping busy over here. Well sort of. Just got back from the store now I'm not so sure what to do with myself. Maybe I'll do a little cleaning. :dishes:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait to hear Disney!!! On pins and needles!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the scans guys!!

Pink how r u feeling luv?

Corn??? How r u ms at all still or getting better?

:hugs: to my ladies &#9825;


----------



## mommyxofxone

waiting to hear disney so exciting!!!!! such lovely scans. not going to lie totally jealous.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm feeling good. I've had on and off nausea all day and pure exhaustion. .. got home from meeting my family half way and all I can say is I'm sooooooo thankful dh decided to come... how incredibly exhausting and painful to be in a car all day, my back is killing me!!!!!!!!!!! I'm having a lot of growing pains and boob pains! I can't believe how strong all my symptoms are so early.. I'm choosing to believe that's and great sign!!!


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> I'm feeling good. I've had on and off nausea all day and pure exhaustion. .. got home from meeting my family half way and all I can say is I'm sooooooo thankful dh decided to come... how incredibly exhausting and painful to be in a car all day, my back is killing me!!!!!!!!!!! I'm having a lot of growing pains and boob pains! I can't believe how strong all my symptoms are so early.. I'm choosing to believe that's and great sign!!!

Pink, you have been in my thoughts all day. I'm glad just normal things are happening. When do you see Dr again?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney is having a girl!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Woo woo disney!! A baby girl! With the cutest reveal cake ever!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yep we are having a girl!! Another princess :). The party went very well. So much excitement all around. Not sure how to post more than one pic at a time so I will have to do a separate post for the other two :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 79.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneymom1129

The inside :pink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneymom1129

And a pic of the goods! There's no denying that's a hamburger and not a hot dog!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congratulations Disney love the cake x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats disney!!! I got a feeling flarmy is having a girl too lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats Disney!!!!!!! That's so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe, I see my dr on Wednesday, but I may reschedule because I'll only be 5+1 and there's not much to be done at that point lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> I'm feeling good. I've had on and off nausea all day and pure exhaustion. .. got home from meeting my family half way and all I can say is I'm sooooooo thankful dh decided to come... how incredibly exhausting and painful to be in a car all day, my back is killing me!!!!!!!!!!! I'm having a lot of growing pains and boob pains! I can't believe how strong all my symptoms are so early.. I'm choosing to believe that's and great sign!!!

I know you're uncomfortable but you're right, take the strong symptoms as a great sign! 
So glad your dh went with you to help with your family meeting/outing. 



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Congrats disney!!! I got a feeling flarmy is having a girl too lol

Lol my DH is convinced it's a girl.. and so is my BIL... then a family friend who had a baby a year ago says I am carrying the same as her so she believes it is a boy. my FIL works in medical billing and says he 'Cheated' by talking to one of the doctor's in his office and getting her professional opinion. But he won't tell me his guess since he 'cheated' he "[doesn't] want to spoil it". I would kinda like a boy.. but have a strong feeling it is a girl.


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Yep we are having a girl!! Another princess :). The party went very well. So much excitement all around. Not sure how to post more than one pic at a time so I will have to do a separate post for the other two :)

Congratulations! Girls are so much fun to buy for, as you know....now she needs a name.


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Maybe, I see my dr on Wednesday, but I may reschedule because I'll only be 5+1 and there's not much to be done at that point lol

Personally, I would go if they would do scan just to see things, but that early wouldn't show hb, so not to reassuring. I will be sending you my best thoughts for you and this little one.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks! I've decided no early scans for me.. I tend to do ok in early pregnancy, it's in the 9th/10th week that things go south.. and honestly I don't feel the need to have an ultrasound right now! I feel positive and calm about everything, so I think I'll wait until 8/9 weeks!! Maybe 7 if my dr insists!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh disney congrats!!!! i want another girl but would be happy with either! i just want a bean. 

that cake is gorgeous!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- do what makes you comfortable. I think it would be completely reasonable to wait until 8/9 weeks


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats again Disney! Girls are so much fun. The cake looks amazing, so fancy :) 

Pink I completely understand wanting to wait for a scan. I did the same and had my first at 9w. It was reassuring to see that things were still going so well at that point. Baby was wiggling around and had a nice strong hb. Do what you feel is best for you! 

Flarmy I can't wait to see if you'll be joining team pink or team blue!! I'm rooting for a BOY! 

Afm I'm trying to relax and not stress too much about the fluid I saw in little mister. Today were having a BBQ with my parents and a few friends so hopefully that'll be a nice distraction from worrying. I still plan on calling my dr first thing Monday am.


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies...great day to all...
Disney...huge congrats on u r little princess...the cake looks amazing, is it red velvet?
Pink....don't stress honey...a scan at 9 weeks is perfectly fine. 
Flarmy...I'm rooting for boy for u too...I love boys...

So happy to c everyone up and about. Love you all. :hugs: & :kiss: for everyone


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Disney!! Love the cake! I am sure she will be beautiful!

Flarmy I think it's a boy!!! Can't wait to find out!

My SIL's reveal went great! I posted the video on Facebook. Her daughter is sooo excited to have a sister. She will have her next ultrasound the 28th to see what's going on with the spine.


----------



## Pato

AFM...I'm having some weird stuff happen. I think I'm driving myself nuts. So I'm CD 10 today. Not much happening but I've had ewcm.. everyday since CD5.. I managed to start BD..on Friday CD8...only just once. Didn't dtd yesterday bc I was really tired last night as we were out all day yesterday. So I figured I'd get to it from today. Went to pharmacy last night but decided not to get the opks....:dohh: so sorry now that I didnt. Woke up this morning to a huge temp spike .6°F...and a dull heavy achy feeling in my uterus, almost like pms cramps. I don't have a fever and I'm feeling pretty nauseated. Could I have possibly ovulated so early...Cd9?...I usually ovulate between CD 12 and 14, never this early....or maybe it's just a weird Rogue temperature :shrug:

I've been watching a few YouTube videos called I didn't know I was pregnant....some quite bizarre...and I'm freaking myself out wondering if something like that is happening to me.

If I did ovulate then I only had one shot on Friday morning so......idk


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks so much ladies! I am over the moon. <3 Now time to start looking at names. And shopping!

Pato- it wasn't red velvet, it was buttermilk. It was interesting but yummy!
Sending lots of :dust: your way for this cycle.

Pink glad you are feeling so positive about this pregnancy. I believe our instincts are the best when it comes to our beans! 

FLArmy I'm voting girl too!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies.. been so busy . Dh and I have been cleaning out and organizing each room.. our spare room is almost completely full of yard sale stuff.. literally so much stuff I'm overwhelmed lol.. how the heck did we live with all this junk we don't need?! Anyway.. all the money we make and anything extra from things I make/sell and odd jobs I do is going to go towards redoing our floors.. we are going to tear up all existing flooring and do the tile that looks like hardwood throughout the whole house.. I'm SO excited I can hardly stand it!!!!! Our garage sale is scheduled for November 7th!!! I can't wait I hope I do well at it!!!!

Disney, I had a very calm feeling with dd.. so I'm taking it as a good sign!! I've been very relaxed about the whole thing!! Also I forgot to tell y'all I got my 3+ on Friday at 4+3!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies.. been so busy . Dh and I have been cleaning out and organizing each room.. our spare room is almost completely full of yard sale stuff.. literally so much stuff I'm overwhelmed lol.. how the heck did we live with all this junk we don't need?! Anyway.. all the money we make and anything extra from things I make/sell and odd jobs I do is going to go towards redoing our floors.. we are going to tear up all existing flooring and do the tile that looks like hardwood throughout the whole house.. I'm SO excited I can hardly stand it!!!!! Our garage sale is scheduled for November 7th!!! I can't wait I hope I do well at it!!!!
> Also I forgot to tell y'all I got my 3+ on Friday at 4+4!!!

FX it's the best garage sale ever. it always feel good to purge of the stuff you don't need. the floors sound great.
yay for your 3+!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies! i think i just found ewcm ? it's early- cd13- usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case. 

we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX to you mommy! 
never heard of the water test... 
hope you catch that eggy


----------



## mommyxofxone

apparently semen will dissolve in water, and cm will ball up! i just found out like last cycle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

interesting... the weird things people figure out lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

well i was having some trouble between semen and ewcm so i looked it up and there it was! hahaha


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol nice. thank you Dr Google.


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning! 

Congrats Disney! I can't wait to see what you are having Flarmy. My bet is a boy. 

Hopeful try not to stress until you see your doctor. I am sure everything is going to be alright. :hugs:

AFM I am not sure when I ovulated so I am either 4-7 DPO. I am going to start OPK's next month if it doesn't happen this month. I used one on Friday got the faintest of lines and than one on Saturday and not even a shadow of a line. So I know I O'd from Monday through Thursday... Not very helpful. Anyways currently the only symptoms I am having are random cramping and this morning while brushing teeth I had bleeding gums which is not normal for me. Also since O week I have had very vivid dreams. So I am just sitting here waiting for the two week wait to be over. :coffee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sound promising. FX!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So I just sat down and tallied the current guesses on gender of baby sweets.

Boy Guesses:11
Girl Guesses:14


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy u had me laughing "dr. Google" lmbo!! :haha:

Fx mommy!! Get to :sex: 

Pink! I hope the sale goes awesome!!! I'm with ya on the getting excited thing, I love that kinda stuff!! &#9825;&#9825;

Luv yall hope everyone is doing great ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- how are you my dear?


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> So I just sat down and tallied the current guesses on gender of baby sweets.
> 
> Boy Guesses:11
> Girl Guesses:14

My vote ....boy


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I say girl! So exciting to find out :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I say boy flarmy


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn when is your scan?!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hey pink...not until the 23rd. It was suppose to be today but I had to change it so my husband could come. I want him there for support :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. so nervous and excited to find out. it'll be a nice break from some bs going on


corn- I am just so excited for your scan


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahhhhhhhhh you're killing me lol.. I guess I can wait another week haha


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm doing ok flarmy, kinda started to get down, which I try to stay out of that area,... so I did something about my problem lol so there wouldn't be 1.. so I'm sure my cycles are being sillytarded because of bf Leia... well ok.. so I'm strictly only bf a little at night, well
Last month I O on cd 13 which is insane because I'm always a late O now since lo.. as in cd18-20.. with only 10 day lp...
So.. I thought cool maybe I'm normalizing again... no! I still had a 10 day lp which just gave me a 24 day cycle. . Ok whatever... still bf... so I'm on cd12 today looked like I'll be getting a pos. Opk by tomorrow. ..
Cool.. again... maybe body is behaving... MUFFIN IS WRONG AGAIN.. so I go to pee and wipe and I'm bleeding again??? It's a good amount and dark/brown?? Wth?? 
Ok.. so maybe it's from bd 2 days ago? 
Sooo I got on amazon and ordered organic primrose oil raw undiluted, and organic vitex. (Chaste berry) 

Idk what else to do I'm guessing when I totally stop bf I will be fine, flarmy you know I eat healthy, and I mean no fast food in 10 years.. no sodas no preservatives greens fruit organic... 
I hope it's just the bf...
Sorry for the long reply lol but I'm goin out of my mind. :trouble: :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin are you on b-vitamin complex?


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm doing ok flarmy, kinda started to get down, which I try to stay out of that area,... so I did something about my problem lol so there wouldn't be 1.. so I'm sure my cycles are being sillytarded because of bf Leia... well ok.. so I'm strictly only bf a little at night, well
> Last month I O on cd 13 which is insane because I'm always a late O now since lo.. as in cd18-20.. with only 10 day lp...
> So.. I thought cool maybe I'm normalizing again... no! I still had a 10 day lp which just gave me a 24 day cycle. . Ok whatever... still bf... so I'm on cd12 today looked like I'll be getting a pos. Opk by tomorrow. ..
> Cool.. again... maybe body is behaving... MUFFIN IS WRONG AGAIN.. so I go to pee and wipe and I'm bleeding again??? It's a good amount and dark/brown?? Wth??
> Ok.. so maybe it's from bd 2 days ago?
> Sooo I got on amazon and ordered organic primrose oil raw undiluted, and organic vitex. (Chaste berry)
> 
> Idk what else to do I'm guessing when I totally stop bf I will be fine, flarmy you know I eat healthy, and I mean no fast food in 10 years.. no sodas no preservatives greens fruit organic...
> I hope it's just the bf...
> Sorry for the long reply lol but I'm goin out of my mind. :trouble: :(

:hugs: I am SO sorry. I know that must be super irritating. I really hope your body starts to cooperate soon. I wish I could say more but I'm really not sure. it seems like you are doing everything right and just getting the raw end of the bargain.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aaaah! I got my diaper bag in the mail today! I want to start using it right now, but my husband wants me to put it up for the new baby! &#128553; lol. The delima!


----------



## pinkpassion

k, I rescheduled my appointment this Wednesday to 3 weeks from now, Oct 6th at 9 am.. I just don't see the point in going in this week since I'm only 5 weeks!! So I'll be 8 weeks exactly the day of my appointment!


----------



## pinkpassion

BEAUTIFUL tie!!!!!!! I'd want to start using it too!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Nice tie!

Pink, so anxious for your scan.


----------



## maybe8

It is pretty...but hubby is right. Save it for new baby, that way it won't feel like a hand me down.


----------



## maybe8

So this is kinda a vent but anyways...
My not quite perfect, but perfect for me daughter had her appointment with her pulmonoligist (lung Dr)... her lungs are functioning at about 37 percent of normal...giving her a new med that cost $106 after insurance for 10 days but she needs 21 days so looking at about $225, waiting on xray results being referred to gi specialist, if no improvement in next month, cat of lungs and possible bronchiscope...she is only nine. Hubby just complains about the cost of her meds...with insurance is about $200 per month, without about $2000. Just venting....


----------



## maybe8

Guys, I hope everyone of you is doing well. I am a bit preoccupied with things, but I truly hope you are all happy and healthy and all the little ones are growing beautifully!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Maybe, what's wrong with your daughter if you don't mind my asking? 

I'm sorry I haven't been on as much this weekend. I'm trying my best to keep busy. Dr won't check on Paxton till next Tuesday. 

I will still be checking in. I can't wait till we know your littles gender flarmy. And pink that scan will be great at 8 weeks :) 

As always, Best of luck to all the ttc ladies!!


----------



## maybe8

She was born with a trachoesophegial fistula (trachea and esophagus connected), small hole in heart and a bunch of other anomalies which classify her as VATER. She has asthma and gets lung infections (pneumonia) really easily. She takes a whole lot of meds daily just to be a regular kid. But she is the sweetest little girl. I think we are so close because we spend so much time together with sick days and Dr appointments. This is the same daughter who is running for homecoming queen....Will know Saturday. Her and her team (3 brothers and 3 sisters) sold 1300 tickets....it is a record!


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> So this is kinda a vent but anyways...
> My not quite perfect, but perfect for me daughter had her appointment with her pulmonoligist (lung Dr)... her lungs are functioning at about 37 percent of normal...giving her a new med that cost $106 after insurance for 10 days but she needs 21 days so looking at about $225, waiting on xray results being referred to gi specialist, if no improvement in next month, cat of lungs and possible bronchiscope...she is only nine. Hubby just complains about the cost of her meds...with insurance is about $200 per month, without about $2000. Just venting....

:hugs: vent away sweetie. I'm sorry you have so many medical bills. remind your DH that you'd rather have to pay for meds than to not have her at all. I hope the new meds help.



hopeful- thanks. I pass off the envelope today to my bff who will be the only one besides the dr to know.


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> Maybe, what's wrong with your daughter if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on as much this weekend. I'm trying my best to keep busy. Dr won't check on Paxton till next Tuesday.
> 
> I will still be checking in. I can't wait till we know your littles gender flarmy. And pink that scan will be great at 8 weeks :)
> 
> As always, Best of luck to all the ttc ladies!!

Hopeful...one week, I hope you just worried for nothing. I can give you a great story about a heart ultrasound that looked really bad (aortic dialation) but the cat was perfect.


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies.....

Maybe....I hope your daughter feels better....I can never understand why meds are so expensive...

Pink....hope your yard sale goes smoothly and you do well....I love home improvement projects....I live on youtube:haha:

Muffin....maybe you should test just in case ur bfp is only now showing up...:wink:

Flarmy.... anxiuos to find out about our little boy:wink::haha:

Corn....hope your scan goes beautifully..

Everyone have a great day....:dust: to all waiting to O, :hugs: & :kiss: for everyone


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So this is kinda a vent but anyways...
> My not quite perfect, but perfect for me daughter had her appointment with her pulmonoligist (lung Dr)... her lungs are functioning at about 37 percent of normal...giving her a new med that cost $106 after insurance for 10 days but she needs 21 days so looking at about $225, waiting on xray results being referred to gi specialist, if no improvement in next month, cat of lungs and possible bronchiscope...she is only nine. Hubby just complains about the cost of her meds...with insurance is about $200 per month, without about $2000. Just venting....
> 
> :hugs: vent away sweetie. I'm sorry you have so many medical bills. remind your DH that you'd rather have to pay for meds than to not have her at all. I hope the new meds help.
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful- thanks. I pass off the envelope today to my bff who will be the only one besides the dr to know.Click to expand...

Thanks...the bills don't bother me...they get paid...eventually :)

I love the idea of a reveal, but I would be looking in the envelope....or at least holding it up to the light. You are a better woman than me!


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm CD 12 today....having O pain and lots of EWCM....my temps went back down so I haven't o'd as yet....but it will be between today and Friday...I usually O CD 12-15.....


----------



## maybe8

Pato said:


> AFM....I'm CD 12 today....having O pain and lots of EWCM....my temps went back down so I haven't o'd as yet....but it will be between today and Friday...I usually O CD 12-15.....

Yeah!!!....get off the computer...and find the oh! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh Pato I hope you catch that eggy!

Maybe, well part of what helped was the DR had the envelope up until this past Friday.. then I allowed a family member to hide the envelope in my car until I can get it to my bff. I'm about to leave to go give it to my bff lol so I'll have to give her my keys and she'll get it from it's hiding spot in my car. It took a bit of restraint to not tear my car apart but it helps I've had lots to keep me busy..


the current tally on baby sweets gender is
boy: 17
girl: 18


----------



## mommyxofxone

no more ewcm over here :shrug: but cp is etting higher slowly. might get more later? does anyone ever have it where it shows up later in the day? really weird. 

flarmy i'm voting girl

and maybe i'm so sorry about your daughter :( thoughts and prayers with you hun.


----------



## maybe8

Thanks guys, I will take your prayers and good wishes for my daughter. She is not a child to pity though, she's tough and beautiful. She brings me joy every single day. Enough about me :)


----------



## ccoastgal

Maybe I am sorry to hear about your daughter! I wanted to ask you if you have looked into pharmacy discount cards. If you google the manufacturer's name along with medication name and coupons you might be able to qualify for help for the medications. 

Pato go catch that eggy before muffin gets her bat. :haha:


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am still waiting and I actually want to start testing I am trying to hold off but I don't know if I have the will power. I am having strange pains down there and at 5am I was starving to the point it was making me feel icky and have heartburn. My gums also bleed this morning. I am probably just grasping at straws but it is hard to ignore them. I just want to know.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Maybe I am sorry about your daughter's medical bills. That must be difficult. She sounds like such an amazing girl, though, with a great mom to take care of her! 

Ccoast- how many dpo are you? Not sure if you said that before or not.


----------



## ccoastgal

Ccoast- how many dpo are you? Not sure if you said that before or not.[/QUOTE]

I am either 5DPO-8DPO. I don't temp. So I am not sure. I had really bad O pains on Tuesday of last week.


----------



## maybe8

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am still waiting and I actually want to start testing I am trying to hold off but I don't know if I have the will power. I am having strange pains down there and at 5am I was starving to the point it was making me feel icky and have heartburn. My gums also bleed this morning. I am probably just grasping at straws but it is hard to ignore them. I just want to know.

Well if I had tests, I would be testing...just because. I don't have any...not even opks. Withdrawal here! I say test.


----------



## maybe8

ccoastgal said:


> Maybe I am sorry to hear about your daughter! I wanted to ask you if you have looked into pharmacy discount cards. If you google the manufacturer's name along with medication name and coupons you might be able to qualify for help for the medications.
> 
> Pato go catch that eggy before muffin gets her bat. :haha:

I have for her everyday meds and insurance is cheaper....I will look it up for this new med....Thanks for the idea!


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> Maybe I am sorry about your daughter's medical bills. That must be difficult. She sounds like such an amazing girl, though, with a great mom to take care of her!
> 
> Ccoast- how many dpo are you? Not sure if you said that before or not.

Thanks tie.....I'm not sure if I am a great mom, but I am what she needs....and also what my other kids need. 20 years they will all be in therapy....:dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe8, it's ok we all need therapy :thumbup::haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

maybe8 said:


> She was born with a trachoesophegial fistula (trachea and esophagus connected), small hole in heart and a bunch of other anomalies which classify her as VATER. She has asthma and gets lung infections (pneumonia) really easily. She takes a whole lot of meds daily just to be a regular kid. But she is the sweetest little girl. I think we are so close because we spend so much time together with sick days and Dr appointments. This is the same daughter who is running for homecoming queen....Will know Saturday. Her and her team (3 brothers and 3 sisters) sold 1300 tickets....it is a record!

God bless your sweet girl. That's got to be tough for her as well as you. I hope she wins homecoming queen <3


----------



## ccoastgal

maybe8 said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> AFM I am still waiting and I actually want to start testing I am trying to hold off but I don't know if I have the will power. I am having strange pains down there and at 5am I was starving to the point it was making me feel icky and have heartburn. My gums also bleed this morning. I am probably just grasping at straws but it is hard to ignore them. I just want to know.
> 
> Well if I had tests, I would be testing...just because. I don't have any...not even opks. Withdrawal here! I say test.Click to expand...

I want to test and I have IC's but I just don't want to see the BFN's those are so hard to see. I might start testing tomorrow... IDK yet.


----------



## FLArmyWife

well ladies my bff has the results. she opened them right in front of me! ugh lol such a tease.. so ready for Saturday..
kinda frustrated at my FIL though. He's known about the reveal for a month and he didn't bother to tell his job he needed to leave early so he could be home for it... he does this crap all the time and it is irritating but after the drama from the dinner reveal I'm just kinda like "whatever.. if you miss it it is your own fault". 

maybe- really hope she wins!

ccoast- try to resist girl. I'm a POAS addict but I also know how much it sucks to get a bfn.. give it about 3 days until your about 8-11dpo.. then you should get a line if it's true, which I hope it is!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm doing ok flarmy, kinda started to get down, which I try to stay out of that area,... so I did something about my problem lol so there wouldn't be 1.. so I'm sure my cycles are being sillytarded because of bf Leia... well ok.. so I'm strictly only bf a little at night, well
> Last month I O on cd 13 which is insane because I'm always a late O now since lo.. as in cd18-20.. with only 10 day lp...
> So.. I thought cool maybe I'm normalizing again... no! I still had a 10 day lp which just gave me a 24 day cycle. . Ok whatever... still bf... so I'm on cd12 today looked like I'll be getting a pos. Opk by tomorrow. ..
> Cool.. again... maybe body is behaving... MUFFIN IS WRONG AGAIN.. so I go to pee and wipe and I'm bleeding again??? It's a good amount and dark/brown?? Wth??
> Ok.. so maybe it's from bd 2 days ago?
> Sooo I got on amazon and ordered organic primrose oil raw undiluted, and organic vitex. (Chaste berry)
> 
> Idk what else to do I'm guessing when I totally stop bf I will be fine, flarmy you know I eat healthy, and I mean no fast food in 10 years.. no sodas no preservatives greens fruit organic...
> I hope it's just the bf...
> Sorry for the long reply lol but I'm goin out of my mind. :trouble: :(

I understand how frustrating this is. I wish you the best of luck with the new supplements. Always have my FX for you :hugs:


TheTiebreaker said:


> Aaaah! I got my diaper bag in the mail today! I want to start using it right now, but my husband wants me to put it up for the new baby! &#55357;&#56873; lol. The delima!
> View attachment 895869

THAT IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL DIAPER BAG I'VE EVER SEEN! I don't blame you for wanting to use it right away!


pinkpassion said:


> k, I rescheduled my appointment this Wednesday to 3 weeks from now, Oct 6th at 9 am.. I just don't see the point in going in this week since I'm only 5 weeks!! So I'll be 8 weeks exactly the day of my appointment!

It'll go by fast. I'm glad my first scan wasn't until 8 weeks, baby is big enough to see well by then :). 


maybe8 said:


> So this is kinda a vent but anyways...
> My not quite perfect, but perfect for me daughter had her appointment with her pulmonoligist (lung Dr)... her lungs are functioning at about 37 percent of normal...giving her a new med that cost $106 after insurance for 10 days but she needs 21 days so looking at about $225, waiting on xray results being referred to gi specialist, if no improvement in next month, cat of lungs and possible bronchiscope...she is only nine. Hubby just complains about the cost of her meds...with insurance is about $200 per month, without about $2000. Just venting....

Lots of prayers for you and your daughter during this time. Medical bills are such a pain. Good luck with everything and keep us updated :flower:


Pato said:


> AFM....I'm CD 12 today....having O pain and lots of EWCM....my temps went back down so I haven't o'd as yet....but it will be between today and Friday...I usually O CD 12-15.....

Catch that egg Mr. :spermy:! :dust:


ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am still waiting and I actually want to start testing I am trying to hold off but I don't know if I have the will power. I am having strange pains down there and at 5am I was starving to the point it was making me feel icky and have heartburn. My gums also bleed this morning. I am probably just grasping at straws but it is hard to ignore them. I just want to know.

FX for you! :dust:

Flarmy- Seriously so excited for your reveal this weekend. I hope this week goes by fast!!


AFM- Ugh so emotional the past couple days. Saturday I was on cloud 9 after finding out gender, the next day my daughter's cat gets out and she's gone. We live in the boonies so there's no doubt that a larger animal got her. We've only had her 16 months. I feel so terrible. She was the best cat. Seems so silly to be so upset about a cat, and I'm sure it's hormones, but I just can't stop being so upset! She was a member of our family. Just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh Disney. I'd be beside myself too. hoping for a miracle where she turns up. we had something similar happen when I was about 8 years old..

We had a shih tzu for about a year or so.. it was around christmas and we left for a play at church. We lived out in the country where everyone sat on 2+ acres of land. Well the pup got out. Our neighbor across the road said he saw him sitting by our front porch waiting for us to come home.. so he went inside to get his kids to help round up our pup since he sometimes ran from people he didn't know. well when they came outside a wolf hybrid had gotten out of the yard a few miles down. HE saw our dog, came on our property, and attacked our dog. the neighbor's kids ran to get our dog while their dad grabbed a gun to take care of the wolf hybrid. WE got home and searched the house and when we couldn't find the dog anywhere was when the neighbor knocked on the door. He was standing there, holding out pup who was barely alive, with puncture wounds all over his body, and explained what happened. I slept that night on the floor with him until the morning. my mom took him to the vet the moment they opened. The vet assured my mom he would be fine. a few hours later my mom decided to come home early from work and stopped by the vet to check in on him. The vet came out and said "I'm sorry, his internal injuries were worse than we expected. He didn't last long after you left and after examination we can't believe he survived the night" it was a tough christmas that year...those images still haunt me to this day.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes pink I take it but not by itself.. it's in my organic whole food prenatals? ? Should I take it separately? 

Maybe... praying for your little girl , that she will be 100% :hugs: 

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Tie! Adorable bag btw ;) and your dh cracks me up :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I did a vitamin b complex AND my prenatal vitamins.. completely sorted out my cycles while bf and also after mc!


----------



## mommyxofxone

disney why is it silly to be sad about a cat? they're pets and family too.


i'd be devastated if my cat got away. he's been with us for 7 years almost, and he was a rescue and the best cat in the world. i love him. luckily he's scared of loud noises and wants nothing to do with outside lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I'm so sorry about ur kitty, I hope she comes back. I've had that happen to my two favorite cats, and the one I hated lived forever!

Omg FLArmy that would drive me nuts to have it opened in front of me! U have amazing will power! Four more nights!

Tie that's such a cute bag, I hope I can shop for baby things one day in the near future Fx'd!

Muffins...love u my organic momma queen :) hope u get it all sorted out soon!

Pink, Pato, Hopeful, 5stars Onetube thinking of you while I lie around feeling pukey!

Busy how r u feeling these days??


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am SOOO glad my bff lives an hour from me and I have distractions for the next few days.. I am already going crazy!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I don't know how you have waited this long!!! You are so strong Flarmy!!!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u corn! :haha: But obviously it doesn't even matter :( it's not working for me ugh :trouble: I need to go eat a big bowl of fruitloops and stop taking my vitamins. . And I'll get knocked up lmbo!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Guys can I take the b complex with my prenatals? Has anyone take..

Evening primrose 
B complex 
Vitex (chasteberry)

And had any good results? Opinions please &#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> :hugs: oh Disney. I'd be beside myself too. hoping for a miracle where she turns up. we had something similar happen when I was about 8 years old..
> 
> We had a shih tzu for about a year or so.. it was around christmas and we left for a play at church. We lived out in the country where everyone sat on 2+ acres of land. Well the pup got out. Our neighbor across the road said he saw him sitting by our front porch waiting for us to come home.. so he went inside to get his kids to help round up our pup since he sometimes ran from people he didn't know. well when they came outside a wolf hybrid had gotten out of the yard a few miles down. HE saw our dog, came on our property, and attacked our dog. the neighbor's kids ran to get our dog while their dad grabbed a gun to take care of the wolf hybrid. WE got home and searched the house and when we couldn't find the dog anywhere was when the neighbor knocked on the door. He was standing there, holding out pup who was barely alive, with puncture wounds all over his body, and explained what happened. I slept that night on the floor with him until the morning. my mom took him to the vet the moment they opened. The vet assured my mom he would be fine. a few hours later my mom decided to come home early from work and stopped by the vet to check in on him. The vet came out and said "I'm sorry, his internal injuries were worse than we expected. He didn't last long after you left and after examination we can't believe he survived the night" it was a tough christmas that year...those images still haunt me to this day.

That is just awful :(


mommyxofxone said:


> disney why is it silly to be sad about a cat? they're pets and family too.
> 
> 
> i'd be devastated if my cat got away. he's been with us for 7 years almost, and he was a rescue and the best cat in the world. i love him. luckily he's scared of loud noises and wants nothing to do with outside lol

Thank you. She definitely was family even for the short amount of time we had her. I just feel so guilty!

Having BH contractions on and off today :?. Wonder if stress brings them on. Looks like I need to try and chill out lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney, mention it to your dr. Just incase , but, it's probably fine, by my 4th child, I felt them at 10 weeks on... it was insane! But yes stress free is always gooood ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- i dont see why not. 

Take it easy disney!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, yes I took b complex with my prenatal .. my prenatal in morning and b complex in evening! 

I've never taken the other vitex so can't comment on that!


----------



## JLM73

Muffin I take B complex and my prenatal every morning.
Got the B complex as a gummy- tastes great and no probs.


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: oh Disney. I'd be beside myself too. hoping for a miracle where she turns up. we had something similar happen when I was about 8 years old..
> 
> We had a shih tzu for about a year or so.. it was around christmas and we left for a play at church. We lived out in the country where everyone sat on 2+ acres of land. Well the pup got out. Our neighbor across the road said he saw him sitting by our front porch waiting for us to come home.. so he went inside to get his kids to help round up our pup since he sometimes ran from people he didn't know. well when they came outside a wolf hybrid had gotten out of the yard a few miles down. HE saw our dog, came on our property, and attacked our dog. the neighbor's kids ran to get our dog while their dad grabbed a gun to take care of the wolf hybrid. WE got home and searched the house and when we couldn't find the dog anywhere was when the neighbor knocked on the door. He was standing there, holding out pup who was barely alive, with puncture wounds all over his body, and explained what happened. I slept that night on the floor with him until the morning. my mom took him to the vet the moment they opened. The vet assured my mom he would be fine. a few hours later my mom decided to come home early from work and stopped by the vet to check in on him. The vet came out and said "I'm sorry, his internal injuries were worse than we expected. He didn't last long after you left and after examination we can't believe he survived the night" it was a tough christmas that year...those images still haunt me to this day.
> 
> That is just awful :(
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> disney why is it silly to be sad about a cat? they're pets and family too.
> 
> 
> i'd be devastated if my cat got away. he's been with us for 7 years almost, and he was a rescue and the best cat in the world. i love him. luckily he's scared of loud noises and wants nothing to do with outside lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. She definitely was family even for the short amount of time we had her. I just feel so guilty!
> 
> Having BH contractions on and off today :?. Wonder if stress brings them on. Looks like I need to try and chill out lol.Click to expand...

Drink more water and try to relax.


----------



## maybe8

You are the best group of women I have ever had the privilege of knowing....Your cyber friendship means a lot!


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Maybe8, it's ok we all need therapy :thumbup::haha:

So true!


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok flarmy, kinda started to get down, which I try to stay out of that area,... so I did something about my problem lol so there wouldn't be 1.. so I'm sure my cycles are being sillytarded because of bf Leia... well ok.. so I'm strictly only bf a little at night, well
> Last month I O on cd 13 which is insane because I'm always a late O now since lo.. as in cd18-20.. with only 10 day lp...
> So.. I thought cool maybe I'm normalizing again... no! I still had a 10 day lp which just gave me a 24 day cycle. . Ok whatever... still bf... so I'm on cd12 today looked like I'll be getting a pos. Opk by tomorrow. ..
> Cool.. again... maybe body is behaving... MUFFIN IS WRONG AGAIN.. so I go to pee and wipe and I'm bleeding again??? It's a good amount and dark/brown?? Wth??
> Ok.. so maybe it's from bd 2 days ago?
> Sooo I got on amazon and ordered organic primrose oil raw undiluted, and organic vitex. (Chaste berry)
> 
> Idk what else to do I'm guessing when I totally stop bf I will be fine, flarmy you know I eat healthy, and I mean no fast food in 10 years.. no sodas no preservatives greens fruit organic...
> I hope it's just the bf...
> Sorry for the long reply lol but I'm goin out of my mind. :trouble: :(
> 
> I understand how frustrating this is. I wish you the best of luck with the new supplements. Always have my FX for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> Aaaah! I got my diaper bag in the mail today! I want to start using it right now, but my husband wants me to put it up for the new baby! &#65533;&#65533; lol. The delima!
> View attachment 895869
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL DIAPER BAG I'VE EVER SEEN! I don't blame you for wanting to use it right away!
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> k, I rescheduled my appointment this Wednesday to 3 weeks from now, Oct 6th at 9 am.. I just don't see the point in going in this week since I'm only 5 weeks!! So I'll be 8 weeks exactly the day of my appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> It'll go by fast. I'm glad my first scan wasn't until 8 weeks, baby is big enough to see well by then :).
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So this is kinda a vent but anyways...
> My not quite perfect, but perfect for me daughter had her appointment with her pulmonoligist (lung Dr)... her lungs are functioning at about 37 percent of normal...giving her a new med that cost $106 after insurance for 10 days but she needs 21 days so looking at about $225, waiting on xray results being referred to gi specialist, if no improvement in next month, cat of lungs and possible bronchiscope...she is only nine. Hubby just complains about the cost of her meds...with insurance is about $200 per month, without about $2000. Just venting....Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of prayers for you and your daughter during this time. Medical bills are such a pain. Good luck with everything and keep us updated :flower:
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> AFM....I'm CD 12 today....having O pain and lots of EWCM....my temps went back down so I haven't o'd as yet....but it will be between today and Friday...I usually O CD 12-15.....Click to expand...
> 
> Catch that egg Mr. :spermy:! :dust:
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> AFM I am still waiting and I actually want to start testing I am trying to hold off but I don't know if I have the will power. I am having strange pains down there and at 5am I was starving to the point it was making me feel icky and have heartburn. My gums also bleed this morning. I am probably just grasping at straws but it is hard to ignore them. I just want to know.Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you! :dust:
> 
> Flarmy- Seriously so excited for your reveal this weekend. I hope this week goes by fast!!
> 
> 
> AFM- Ugh so emotional the past couple days. Saturday I was on cloud 9 after finding out gender, the next day my daughter's cat gets out and she's gone. We live in the boonies so there's no doubt that a larger animal got her. We've only had her 16 months. I feel so terrible. She was the best cat. Seems so silly to be so upset about a cat, and I'm sure it's hormones, but I just can't stop being so upset! She was a member of our family. Just taking it one day at a time.Click to expand...

I'm sorry...we lost my favorite cat about four months ago...best cat ever (gave real hugs) and we still miss him. The only plus side is...his mom was pregnant with his babies so we have his kids at least....I know, I know...we won't even go there :)


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> well ladies my bff has the results. she opened them right in front of me! ugh lol such a tease.. so ready for Saturday..
> kinda frustrated at my FIL though. He's known about the reveal for a month and he didn't bother to tell his job he needed to leave early so he could be home for it... he does this crap all the time and it is irritating but after the drama from the dinner reveal I'm just kinda like "whatever.. if you miss it it is your own fault".
> 
> maybe- really hope she wins!
> 
> ccoast- try to resist girl. I'm a POAS addict but I also know how much it sucks to get a bfn.. give it about 3 days until your about 8-11dpo.. then you should get a line if it's true, which I hope it is!

Do not let your fil ruin what will be one of the most special days in your life!
Just know that all of us want to be in that room when you find out!


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

muffinbabes4 said:


> Guys can I take the b complex with my prenatals? Has anyone take..
> 
> Evening primrose
> B complex
> Vitex (chasteberry)
> 
> And had any good results? Opinions please &#9825;


Muffin I used vitex to regulate my cycles even though at time I wasn't trying to conceive and my cycles went from non existent every year to a rough 39 day cycle I'm actually going to use it again to help regulate my cycles now I'm trying to conceive and hear great things about people conceiving using it but apparently takes up to 3 months to work in ur system properly not sure about prenatals though

Afm - I am 7dpo and have the usual sore breasts but this month my nipples hurt so bad like shards of glass ripping me everytime the touch my bra or anything lol my cervix is super soft and goes between medium and high I'm still hoping for a positive month quite literally although not driving myself crazy over it anymore.... Had naseua today and felt I'll and for a brief moment I was like ooohhh a symptom but it's to early and it was then followed by (tmi) diahrea so I'm thinking I have some food poisoning although I have no more naseua only lasted an hour... Will test 12 dpo and if bfn I'm not testing till period late as I don't want to see numerous bfn


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Guys can I take the b complex with my prenatals? Has anyone take..
> 
> Evening primrose
> B complex
> Vitex (chasteberry)
> 
> And had any good results? Opinions please &#9825;

I take vitex, prenatals, b complex, B6, folic acid, vitamin c and maca.....as well as cod liver oil and spirulina....but not all together...I use vitex, maca, B6, vitamin c and cod liver oil daily.... I use the folic acid and prenatals interchangeably bc the folic acid is 800mcg and the prenatals have 800 mcg of folic acid in them, so I don't take them together.... I use the spirulina and red raspberry leaf tea after ovulation, and I use the b complex every two days or so. What I've found is that the prenatals are making me :sick: now, they smell awful even though I keep them in the fridge, so I've kinda quit on them and use the 100mg of B6 with the 800mcg of folic acid and vitamin c instead. I started the vitex drops after my mc in July. I also use a progesterone cream I found at a vitamin store after ovulation. My LP went from around 10 days to 12 days now for the past two cycles...hope this helps...


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin from everything I've read, if you don't have regular cycles (like someone with pcos) vitex is very helpful. BUT if you're having regular cycles even if they are a bit wonky vitex can really mess you up... I don't have any personal experience, just from the things I'm reading about it!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> You are the best group of women I have ever had the privilege of knowing....Your cyber friendship means a lot!

:hugs: We are truly the greatest support I've ever seen




maybe8 said:


> Do not let your fil ruin what will be one of the most special days in your life!
> Just know that all of us want to be in that room when you find out!

no way he will ruin it for me. I've done so much stressing in the past because he doesn't care about plans. He NEVER does any prep and will claim up until that day that he knew nothing about an event. I'd like to say it's a cultural thing since he isn't american. He came over here when he was like 10 or so and his family is all about living their way, which to each their own, but yeah. I'm at the point now I"m like "if you miss it no one's fault but your own".








DreamHopeBeli said:


> Afm - I am 7dpo and have the usual sore breasts but this month my nipples hurt so bad like shards of glass ripping me everytime the touch my bra or anything lol my cervix is super soft and goes between medium and high I'm still hoping for a positive month quite literally although not driving myself crazy over it anymore.... Had naseua today and felt I'll and for a brief moment I was like ooohhh a symptom but it's to early and it was then followed by (tmi) diahrea so I'm thinking I have some food poisoning although I have no more naseua only lasted an hour... Will test 12 dpo and if bfn I'm not testing till period late as I don't want to see numerous bfn

Sounds promising. HOpe you get your bfp :dust:


----------



## ccoastgal

maybe8 said:


> You are the best group of women I have ever had the privilege of knowing....Your cyber friendship means a lot!

You are so right! I love all the ladies on here. I don't know what I would of done without any of you! I feel truly blessed that I got to be apart of this thread. So thank you ladies.


----------



## ccoastgal

So I went home sick from work yesterday I felt sick off and on and could barely eat without thinking of throwing up. So I took a test... I know way to early (should of listened to Flarmy!) and at first it showed a second pink line I was like no way however it went completely stark white before the 5 min line. So not sure about that so I took it as BFN. I feel kind of defeated even though it was really early. On another note this morning when driving to work I felt pinching and a slight sharp pain on my left side and it has been sore every since. So who knows what is going on with my body... I will most likely get AF next week. :cry:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

ccoastgal said:


> So I went home sick from work yesterday I felt sick off and on and could barely eat without thinking of throwing up. So I took a test... I know way to early (should of listened to Flarmy!) and at first it showed a second pink line I was like no way however it went completely stark white before the 5 min line. So not sure about that so I took it as BFN. I feel kind of defeated even though it was really early. On another note this morning when driving to work I felt pinching and a slight sharp pain on my left side and it has been sore every since. So who knows what is going on with my body... I will most likely get AF next week. :cry:

Aw it is early and I hope that second line u saw briefly stays on ur next test and u get that bfp... I know how hard it is to feel defeated I feel that way alot especially when our bodies seem.to.play such tricks on us


----------



## ccoastgal

DreamHopeBeli said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> So I went home sick from work yesterday I felt sick off and on and could barely eat without thinking of throwing up. So I took a test... I know way to early (should of listened to Flarmy!) and at first it showed a second pink line I was like no way however it went completely stark white before the 5 min line. So not sure about that so I took it as BFN. I feel kind of defeated even though it was really early. On another note this morning when driving to work I felt pinching and a slight sharp pain on my left side and it has been sore every since. So who knows what is going on with my body... I will most likely get AF next week. :cry:
> 
> Aw it is early and I hope that second line u saw briefly stays on ur next test and u get that bfp... I know how hard it is to feel defeated I feel that way alot especially when our bodies seem.to.play such tricks on usClick to expand...

Thank you! Our bodies are so cruel. It literally makes me think am I crazy enough to have these "false" symptoms... I am afraid of phantom pregnancies :haha:. I try not to stress out but it is so hard when it is something you want so bad. 

I am hoping that this month everyone gets their BFP!


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: Can I just say...I HATE these roll over ads at the top of each page. One wrong cursor move and an annoying blaring song or voice...that is all:coffee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol jlm :haha:

Thank u my luvies!!&#9825;&#9825; yall are truly awesome what would I do :hugs: 

I'll try taking them all together and thanks pink you are right I just read that too. When I figure out what I'm taking I'll let yall know and I'll be the guinea pig :haha: soooo I'm still spotting brown cd14 but slowed way down.. no pos. Opk yet it looked like it was going to be pos. By yesterday then it's faint again, so obviously something is going on. Hubby told me I need to start boxing again lmbo and I would feel better , probably relieve alot of stress and I wouldn't have any problems, he is probably right , but He also said I don't need to take pregnancy test because my body has a 'built in ultrasound' and it will tell me when I'm pregnant :saywhat: .... lmbo :haha: ... I like to think he has no CLUE, but he is right.. but yea right...I tell him .. don't make me get the bat, he says "you will try" :trouble:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

ccoastgal said:


> DreamHopeBeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> So I went home sick from work yesterday I felt sick off and on and could barely eat without thinking of throwing up. So I took a test... I know way to early (should of listened to Flarmy!) and at first it showed a second pink line I was like no way however it went completely stark white before the 5 min line. So not sure about that so I took it as BFN. I feel kind of defeated even though it was really early. On another note this morning when driving to work I felt pinching and a slight sharp pain on my left side and it has been sore every since. So who knows what is going on with my body... I will most likely get AF next week. :cry:
> 
> Aw it is early and I hope that second line u saw briefly stays on ur next test and u get that bfp... I know how hard it is to feel defeated I feel that way alot especially when our bodies seem.to.play such tricks on usClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Our bodies are so cruel. It literally makes me think am I crazy enough to have these "false" symptoms... I am afraid of phantom pregnancies :haha:. I try not to stress out but it is so hard when it is something you want so bad.
> 
> I am hoping that this month everyone gets their BFP!Click to expand...

This made me chuckle but only because I'm the same scared of phantom pregnancy that I want it that much I imagine it so I really know how u feel.. It is so cruel this month I have same symptoms as always I'm 7dpo and always have sore breasts but my cervix is super soft which it isn't normally and have slight cramps and it makes me think ooohhh maybe it's my month but don't want to get my.hopes up as I know the disappointment and still time for that cervix to drop and be hard just before af and if I know anything I know slight symptom changes can happen either way... Here's to a lucky bfp for us both and everyone this month


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww &#128543; coastal luv no crying :hugs: it will happen, and when you least expect it &#9825;&#9825; and yes you are still early &#9825;&#9825; XXXXXX


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: hope you get that true bfp ccoast

JLM- yes! the worst, at least for me, is the glade trash bag one..

lol love your DH's innocent thinking.. poor him.. if only he could spend 1 day feeling what you feel ttcing.


sometimes I wonder if knowing the 'science' behind signs of a bfp (symptoms, temp rises, cp feel/placement) makes ttcing that much worse. like Eve didn't sit around going "oh I think I"m pregnant because of X".. they just kinda all of a sudden were like "oh.. what is this?!" but that would suck too so it's a loose loose until we are able to have little windows installed and be able to know exactly what is going on in there


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow FLArmy! Can't believe ur 20wks tomorrow! Half way there already :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I know. it is sooooo weird... where the hell is time going?! I had a small freak out today of "oh crap I haven't even looked into birthing classes"!

and corn.. look at you creeping up on 8 weeks!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ugh.... I feel like I've been in first tri for 6 months. ..... sort of have I suppose :/


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( i'm sorry pink :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I feel ya...I've been in it since last year. I'm going to be very bitter if I'm sick for nothing this time. Had my hardest day yet. Kinda funny but so sucky...I can't poop, and when I finally do poop the smell of it makes be puke! So I'm on the toilet with the garbage can in my face....fun times! ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

O corn, that's awful!!!!!! I'm sorry/not sorry :winkwink: I have been feeling a little bit here and there and it's so reassuring! I'm sure you have to be so reassured!!! What ever happened with your progesterone? Did you end up getting the oral?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes pink I got the progesteone, I'm just taking it orally twice a day. They r the weirdest little pills shaped like mini balls that say TV on them. I'm taking a million pills a day and trying not to puke them up.


----------



## JLM73

*Corn*OMFG:rofl:
I am so sorry but you just made me laugh out loud so hard, as when I worked on the ambulance and was pregnant, We had to sometimes transport patients that were poopy from the nursing homes and here they are pooping on my stretcher, as I quietly try to hurl in a trashcan BEHIND the head of the stretcher, and DH was driving and looking in the mirror trying noit to laugh too loud...Fun times as well.
So glad your misery has a happy reason tho!:hugs:


----------



## maybe8

My friends...you are all slightly twisted. Poop is not supposed to be funny ! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahhah! !! I'm crying yall are awesomesauce, and yes slightly twisted.. I needed to laugh tonight... our poor little corn though, I am sorry luv I do feel ya pain :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

It is funny after it's over ;) I work with poopy patients at times too, and if I can't handle my own poo....no way I can handle someone else's. I can't even handle dog farts right now or anyone's for that matter. I'm so pathetic! :)


----------



## Pato

:rofl: you ladies are nuts....twisted a little, but totally nuts. I'm laughing so hard my sides ache...omgss....I personally can deal with poop but slimy bodily emissions are it for me.....so puke, snot, runny noses, ppl who spit, that disgusting cliff hanger that doesn't let go when you brush your teeth.....all send me hurling:sick:....o god just talking about it make me nauseated....ENOUGH OF THAT...ewwww


I'm sorry you feel so rough Corn honey....hope you feel better real soon....and I hope baby/babies kernel is growing well.....

Flarmy...congrats on 20 wks, that's so cool.....can't wait to hear about baby at reveal....I still say boy:wink:

Pink...Boo I hope all is well with you as well:flower:

All my other pregnant mommas:flower: for you all....

Miss you Gwen, Daisy, Ashley, 5Stars...

Everyone else....:dust:

Muffin have you O'd yet??


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm much better today!!!! The backache has died down and the cramping has eased up but still there, basically just baby snuggling in better and growing nicely!!!!! ;)


----------



## Pato

AFM....CD14...dum dum dum... Not feeling like anything....not even really BDing much, hope to get some later his evening, but nothing yesterday, was in too much pain...my neck was killing me....so if I O today I gotta hope that Tuesday night's midnight romp would suffice


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> I'm much better today!!!! The backache has died down and the cramping has eased up but still there, basically just baby snuggling in better and growing nicely!!!!! ;)

That's great news


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh wow looks like I missed out on some interesting conversation lol..

corn- I am sorry you feel crappy but glad it's for a good end prize. 

To all our ladies- I hope everyone is having at the least a decent week! that our upcoming testers get their bfps, those waiting to O catch that eggy, and those who are expecting are having easy days.


----------



## Pato

what is up with theses annoying ass adds?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I feel bad for those dealing with the ads. I haven't had any. Maybe it's because I use my phone? I am not sure. How annoying though!!! Hope everyone has a great Thursday!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

OMG the poop conversation had me rolling this morning. How is everyone today? 

AFM I have a horrible headache and am exhausted. I am going to take another test tomorrow am. Hopefully it will have a line. Fx.


----------



## ccoastgal

DreamHopeBeli said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DreamHopeBeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> So I went home sick from work yesterday I felt sick off and on and could barely eat without thinking of throwing up. So I took a test... I know way to early (should of listened to Flarmy!) and at first it showed a second pink line I was like no way however it went completely stark white before the 5 min line. So not sure about that so I took it as BFN. I feel kind of defeated even though it was really early. On another note this morning when driving to work I felt pinching and a slight sharp pain on my left side and it has been sore every since. So who knows what is going on with my body... I will most likely get AF next week. :cry:
> 
> Aw it is early and I hope that second line u saw briefly stays on ur next test and u get that bfp... I know how hard it is to feel defeated I feel that way alot especially when our bodies seem.to.play such tricks on usClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Our bodies are so cruel. It literally makes me think am I crazy enough to have these "false" symptoms... I am afraid of phantom pregnancies :haha:. I try not to stress out but it is so hard when it is something you want so bad.
> 
> I am hoping that this month everyone gets their BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> This made me chuckle but only because I'm the same scared of phantom pregnancy that I want it that much I imagine it so I really know how u feel.. It is so cruel this month I have same symptoms as always I'm 7dpo and always have sore breasts but my cervix is super soft which it isn't normally and have slight cramps and it makes me think ooohhh maybe it's my month but don't want to get my.hopes up as I know the disappointment and still time for that cervix to drop and be hard just before af and if I know anything I know slight symptom changes can happen either way... Here's to a lucky bfp for us both and everyone this monthClick to expand...

I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one that is scare of phantom pregnancies. I know they are rare but our minds play tricks every month on whether or not we are pregnant or if its just PMS symptoms. So if it can do that who knows what else it can do! 

I hope that we get our lucky BFP's this month for everyone who is testing!


----------



## ccoastgal

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww &#128543; coastal luv no crying :hugs: it will happen, and when you least expect it &#9825;&#9825; and yes you are still early &#9825;&#9825; XXXXXX

Even though I know it will happen when I least expect it. I just can't help but wonder why not now. LOL I just want to have my first baby in my arms. I have wanted this for the last 8 years and it never happened. Now that I actually have my DH on board it is making it even harder.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I can't imagine coast but I can send hugs and prayers I'm so sorry your going through this luv :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Once again I typed up a long response on the iPad and it died. Really gotta pay attention to what I'm doing!! :dohh:

Ladies the poo conversation hits close to home lol! I'm lucky if I get to go twice a week. &#128169;

FLArmy- try to avoid your friend at all costs! Can't say how many times I've heard of the surprise being ruined because they accidentally drop a "he" or "she" in the conversation. Oh and HAPPY HALFWAY! Time is going by fast all of the sudden! 

My ladies waiting to O and to test: :dust:

AFM- been busy the past few days with the consignment sale I take part in twice a year. It's the largest in our county! Lots of great deals and also a way to make some money. Last night was the presale and GUYS!! I got a Laura Ashley Graco pack and play with bassinet and changing table for *$27!!* this thing is in like new condition too. I cried lol. Also got a diaper genie for $6, a Boppy with cover for $5, like 100 newborn diapers for $9, and some clothes for my daughter. The next sale won't be til next March so baby girl will already be here by then so trying to get the necessities. 

Anyway! Hope everyone is well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney how exciting! I love great second hand deals...I would have cried too :) 
Love boppy!

Ccoastgal I hope u get ur lines my dear!


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Once again I typed up a long response on the iPad and it died. Really gotta pay attention to what I'm doing!! :dohh:
> 
> Ladies the poo conversation hits close to home lol! I'm lucky if I get to go twice a week. &#128169;
> 
> FLArmy- try to avoid your friend at all costs! Can't say how many times I've heard of the surprise being ruined because they accidentally drop a "he" or "she" in the conversation. Oh and HAPPY HALFWAY! Time is going by fast all of the sudden!
> 
> My ladies waiting to O and to test: :dust:
> 
> AFM- been busy the past few days with the consignment sale I take part in twice a year. It's the largest in our county! Lots of great deals and also a way to make some money. Last night was the presale and GUYS!! I got a Laura Ashley Graco pack and play with bassinet and changing table for *$27!!* this thing is in like new condition too. I cried lol. Also got a diaper genie for $6, a Boppy with cover for $5, like 100 newborn diapers for $9, and some clothes for my daughter. The next sale won't be til next March so baby girl will already be here by then so trying to get the necessities.
> 
> Anyway! Hope everyone is well!

That is a super deal!


----------



## maybe8

What would you do? I am 7 or 8 dpo...had temp increase yesterday and huge spike today (never had this high of an increase).... I only have a digital so would have to sneak out...is it worth the effort?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 8 weeks corn!




Disneymom1129 said:


> Once again I typed up a long response on the iPad and it died. Really gotta pay attention to what I'm doing!! :dohh:
> FLArmy- try to avoid your friend at all costs! Can't say how many times I've heard of the surprise being ruined because they accidentally drop a "he" or "she" in the conversation. Oh and HAPPY HALFWAY! Time is going by fast all of the sudden!
> 
> 
> AFM- been busy the past few days with the consignment sale I take part in twice a year. It's the largest in our county! Lots of great deals and also a way to make some money. Last night was the presale and GUYS!! I got a Laura Ashley Graco pack and play with bassinet and changing table for *$27!!* this thing is in like new condition too. I cried lol. Also got a diaper genie for $6, a Boppy with cover for $5, like 100 newborn diapers for $9, and some clothes for my daughter. The next sale won't be til next March so baby girl will already be here by then so trying to get the necessities.
> 
> Anyway! Hope everyone is well!

I had the disappearing reply happen on my desk top the other day. super irritating. 

Yeah she's so excited but I told her our talks with be emergency related only lol just in case. good thing is she's working 2 jobs so lots of things to keep even her occupied until Saturday.
And thanks. I still cannot believe I'm half way. 

Great deals! consignment shops are awesome. so glad you know gender so you're able to buy everything your next little princess needs!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe.. give it 2 days. I can't believe I'm advocating for waiting but I want you to get a strong bfp... so let's keep watching that elevated temp and you can test Saturday!


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> Maybe.. give it 2 days. I can't believe I'm advocating for waiting but I want you to get a strong bfp... so let's keep watching that elevated temp and you can test Saturday!

Thanks mom (to be). I knew that is the sane thing to do....I think I just wanted some one to tell me to be insane...it is just a higher temp. It could be random since I feel nothing at all...can't even make up any symptoms.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I went through a cycle where everyone else SWORE they saw a line but I couldn't see anything... and then when AF came I was devastated. Temping helped give me the heads up with AF though. So I say just watch your temp. Like you said, it could be a fluke, but if it stays up it is vert possibly the real thing. I hate having all our girls go through disappointment so anytime anyone can be spared i saw that is a small win against TTCing


----------



## maybe8

It does suck....I am actually hoping for the best but ok either way. It was horrible trying for my first...4 1/2 years to conceive. Once I had him, having another was welcome but not quite so desperate....if that makes sense.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Great deals! I love consignment sales!!! Love the pack n' play too!!! 

Maybe fingers crossed for you! I agree with Flarmy- give it a day or two. Can't wait!

Can't wait for your gender reveal Flarmy!!! 

One week from tomorrow and we have our ultrasound! Hoping this next week flies by! My ultrasound is on my husbands bday, so that is super exciting. It would make his day if we found out it was a boy, but I think there is no way that's going to happen. Lol. I did have a dream the other night that we saw a little wee wee at the ultrasoud. Lol. Guess we'll see!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks FLArmy :) I hope next week brings goodnews for me with my scan.


----------



## mommyxofxone

muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol jlm :haha:
> 
> Thank u my luvies!!&#9825;&#9825; yall are truly awesome what would I do :hugs:
> 
> I'll try taking them all together and thanks pink you are right I just read that too. When I figure out what I'm taking I'll let yall know and I'll be the guinea pig :haha: soooo I'm still spotting brown cd14 but slowed way down.. no pos. Opk yet it looked like it was going to be pos. By yesterday then it's faint again, so obviously something is going on. Hubby told me I need to start boxing again lmbo and I would feel better , probably relieve alot of stress and I wouldn't have any problems, he is probably right , but He also said I don't need to take pregnancy test because my body has a 'built in ultrasound' and it will tell me when I'm pregnant :saywhat: .... lmbo :haha: ... I like to think he has no CLUE, but he is right.. but yea right...I tell him .. don't make me get the bat, he says "you will try" :trouble:



I have to say with dd my opks went stark white after looking like they were going to go positive. then white. i was SO upset. then, the next day BAM so dark it came up before and was darker than the control line! that is the cycle i got dd. this time, almost looks like the same is happening. i swear they're getting lighter again, and cp is still low. :( it's so frustrating.


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 8 weeks corn!!! I'm excited about your scan!!!


----------



## maybe8

I am also looking forward to the scans...wishing you all a happy healthy little bean or two!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

So I took another test and as I expected a BFN. I am feeling really out now. Wished I would of waited until my period was late... :cry:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Awe I am sorry Coast!!! You are still early, don't give up hope! You're not out till AF shows. There is still time to get that bfp! We are here for you!!! Hugs!


----------



## Pato

Im sorry Coast but it's still early isn't it....you'll get a big shock in a few days when you get that :bfp: hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Hope everyone is well today...
Soooo very excited for your reveal tomorrow Flarmy....
Pink and Corn....hope you are both well...
Disney,Tie, Ksierra, Hopeful....all my mommas, how you beauties feeling??

Muffin, what's going on pudding?

Onetube, MrsMB, Mommyofone, JLM, Busy, Maybe, 5Stars and allllllll.....love ya all:kiss::kiss::kiss:

AFM....CD 15 today....FF gave me cross hairs for CD12 bc my temp crept up a bit each day, I'm pretty sure this will change as the rises are not a true thermal shift iykwim. In fact my temp is now what it was the day AF started, and after two days of creamy CM after 5 days of EWCM, i have EWCM again today:saywhat: and more O pain, so Idk wth is going on. Maybe my body tried to O earlier and didn't and is now getting it done:dohh: IDK....whatever, I'm not hopeful for a :bfp: this month anyways as my BDing was sporatic at best soooo.....

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I will check in again on Sunday as my weekend will be busy.....or tomorrow night bc I gotta see Flarmy's reveal....BOY!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

So... lately I've been hungry but nauseous, hot then cold then hot then cold and so on, my face has a new zit everytime I look in the mirror, I've got awful headaches, my legs are achey, and my boobs hurt and I have to pee often!!!!! I know it sounds like I'm complaining but I'm actually bragging lol... after 4 losses I'm very much welcoming all my symptoms with open arms!!!!!!!!!!
Although... the nausea sucks... it's so hard to feed dd when I feel like blowing!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast... I'm so sorry!!!!! :cry: :hugs: I know how disappointing that is!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ccoast I'm sorry :( you are early so there's still hope.

Pink yay for sympoms :) I can't imagine taking care of a toddler while having ms.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Flarmy is tomorrow the day?! I guess this week did go by fast! I am going to be stalking you tomorrow! :laugh2:

Pink- It's definitely reassuring to have symptoms, although they may not be fun! 

Coast - You're not out until the :witch: shows. FX for you :dust:

Pato & maybe8- :dust:

Tie & Corn- excited for your scans!

busy- anxiously awaiting your return so we can know how little bean is doing!

TGIF :happydance:

I had the most VIVID DREAM the other night. I was full term and went into labor at home. But no one would take me to the hospital! It got to the point where I needed to push and could feel the head crowning and I was telling people HELLO?! I need to get to the hospital! And for some reason everyone was ignoring me. So I remember squatting down and delivering the baby myself. It was insane. :laugh2: Then it kept going and I was able to clean her up and start nursing her. I wonder what this all means? Maybe I think I will be doing this alone? :wacko:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes happy 8 weeks corn! !! Can't wait for that scan yippee!!

Aww pato :hugs: I'm hanging around staying busy luv... thanks for asking I'm cd16 still no pos opk.. but... 

I SEEN EWCM TODAY LADIES ... HOLY DAYLIGHTS. .LMBO.. :haha:
Thank u my pink I believe it's the bcomplex!! Yippee!!


----------



## pinkpassion

YAY muffin!!!!!!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

AF arrived today, so thats me out, wasnt putting too much hope into it as it was our first month so Im fine. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test x


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry Haley :hugs: . . That friggin beast witch :trouble:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Had a 28 day cycle this month at least, could have been in limbo for up to another week, so I'm looking at that as a positive, get to try again sooner hopefully :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad you're being positive holly- it's not easy to do.

pink hurrah for symptoms!

still negative opk. but line was darker so maybe tomorrow. dunno! busy this weekend, so hopefully everything will go easy. plan is to dtd every two days (this is what we did when we got dd) and then when the positive opk came every day for three days. hoping it'll cover our bases.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry Hollys! You're awesome for being so positive though!

FX for you Mommy!!!!

I have been SUPER hungry today! Thinking I might gain 5 pounds this week alone! I am also starting to get heartburn. I was wondering when it would show up since I had it with both other kids. Oh well, tums it is!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry Holly and ccoast. :hugs:

FX you catch that eggy soon mommy


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies.

tie i'm so sorry about the heartburn!!!!

hoping we get that pos opk today!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin- yay for ewcm


Hope everyone has a great Saturday


----------



## maybe8

Hollys_Twinny said:


> AF arrived today, so thats me out, wasnt putting too much hope into it as it was our first month so Im fine. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test x

Sorry Holly.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Had a bfn today at 9/10 dpo so now I'll wait till 14dpo before I test again wasn't expecting a bfp so early but will wait and see what happens next few days


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Fingers crossed for you Dream! It's still early!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Back from disney , had a fab time ladies, lots of pages to catch up on, what have I missed?
Xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:blue: !!!
 



Attached Files:







its a boy.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sooo excited for you flarmy! Hooray for another team blue :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg! A boy!! Wow...that's awesome! Great picture, DH looks so happy :)


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: Yay Team Blue CONGRATS FLArmy!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. I was in complete shock but so happy!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153012505257135.1073741851.503937134&type=1&l=28668b6254


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh Army those photos were amazing!
COngrats again!!:dance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

https://youtu.be/0BKxx4mLclE


----------



## mommyxofxone

what lovely photos hun!!!! looks amazing! so glad for you.

i'd be happy just being a team!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome flarmyWife, congrats on team blue!!!! What shall we call him???


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congratulations flarmy #TeamBlue u look great in ur foto


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aeneas Hlaine (pronounced Lane)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congratulations flarmy! ! I loved your pics they brought tears to my eyes! So glad for yall luv!!! 

Hope yall had a good Saturday &#9825;&#9825; Afm .. cd16 and no pos. Opk yet.. but getting more and more ewcm so I'm over the moon!! I'll hopefully get pos. Tomorrow! !


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> :blue: !!!

Congratulations flarmy......a little boy. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe. . Yeah I posted it earlier: Aeneas Hlaine


----------



## maybe8

Saw the name post after...how is his first name pronounced.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Uh..nay..is... It's Greek


Still in such shock.


----------



## Disneymom1129

So cute FLArmy! Great name too. Congrats!


----------



## Pato

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:....we'really having a BOY:haha: I called it:happydance::happydance:....so freaking happy for you Flarmy.....hurray......

Sh*the look at the time....I'm going to bed....will catch up tomorrow God willing....


----------



## mommyxofxone

love the name! i love old world names. :) beautiful.


----------



## FLArmyWife

How all our ladies are having a good weekend. 

Corn- hope the ms is giving you a little break

Pink- yay for symptoms. Hope you're loving every moment while little bean snuggles in

Holly- the sooner af is on her way the sooner you get to try again :hugs:

Ccoast- hope af stays away and you are just one that gets a late bfp


To our ladies around O, hope you all catch that egg! 

Too all our mommies hope everyone is having ease for the glorious symptoms that cone with pregnancy. 

Sending best wishes to our missing ladies amber, ash, 5 stars, mrs mb

Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats on team blue flarmy :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie, you're next mama. Can't wait for your gender scan

Also can't wait for pink and corn's scan


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Flarmy! I can't wait!!!
Congrats on your sweet boy! Boys are so much fun!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay corn and tie are up next.. I still have 2 whole weeks to wait :coffee: :rofl: .... guess y'all will just have to keep me busy!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping the next two weeks go by fast for you Pink! Can't wait to see your little peanut!


----------



## busytulip

It's been way too long since I've been on this thread. I had pages and pages to read through.
Welcome to any new ladies :wave:

Tie thinking of you and praying for your sister in law. That reveal video was beautiful! I hope she gets good news at her follow up scan. Can't wait to find out what you are having!

MrsMB any news from your colposcopy? I hope you are settling into your new home well.

tasha sorry to see that your placenta is low-lying 

ccoast I'm excited for your tests, reading through it seems like you've had some great symptoms :)

corn good luck at your scan this week. So glad that your hubby will be able to join you

disney congrats on your little :pink: bundle. Are you guys making any progress coming up with names? You got some awesome deals at the consignment sale :thumbup:

hopeful congrats on finding out you're having a little boy :blue: Paxton is a cute name. I'm praying that the fluid you saw around his heart doesn't turn out to be anything serious and that your check on Tues goes very well :hugs: 

maybe~ sorry to see that you are dealing with high medical expenses. Your daughter sounds amazing and I hope she gets to become Homecoming queen. FX'd you get your BFP

Hollystwinny good luck this cycle!

muffin I hope you are taking full advantage of that EWCM :bunny:

FLArmy I love the name you've chosen. We like rather unique names.

Good luck to the upcoming testers, I really hope we get another great run of BFP's!!

Doing okay here. I did have betas drawn and they came back great with a doubling time of just under 25 hours. I asked that my 1st appointment be pushed off further so it won't be for a few weeks more. I have a lot of anxiety regarding scans and just needed some more time. 

I haven't purposefully left anyone out, just had a lot to catch up to do. I hope you are all well!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Busy! I am hoping her next ultrasound goes good, too. She did get her 16 week bloodwork back and everything came back normal. That puts her at a much lower risk of the baby having spinabifida, but there is still something going on with the spine (or they think there is). Her ultrasound is a week from tomorrow. Praying for good news. 

I am so glad your levels are rising good! Praying for your precious little peanut!


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- hoping for the best for your sister and sending :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

still waiting on O! this is getting old. really hoping this isn't a crazy long cycle :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh mommy I"m sorry! that must be super frustrating


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Lovely ladies! 

Yay FLarmy I think I called you having a boy! I can't remember :haha: But I am so excited for you and your DH. I love the name as well. I am a fan of unique names! 


AFM I took another "wondfo" on Sunday and it was negative... I put quotes on the name because I was reading reviews that a lot of people were having issues with them recently and them being counterfeit(bought them off Amazon). Some of the reviews even said that it never detected their pregnancy that FRER did. Even after it was confirmed by a doctor they never got a line... So I am probably going to buy a FRER is AF doesn't show up by Wednesday. I have been having cramps though it generally tends to be one sided ( side I ovulated from) with intermittent all over. That is unusual for me because it is normally all over. So who knows. Right now I am just trying to be optimistic until the witch shows. I hope you lovelies have a great day!

:dust::dust: to all that are testing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks flarmy. i think the thing that gets me SO down, is the fact that if i get my period again, i have to wait AGAIN. it's never just a few days after af, it could be up to two weeks. it puts me down, and makes me not want to do this anymore to be honest. makes me want to just give up.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Lovely ladies!
> 
> Yay FLarmy I think I called you having a boy! I can't remember :haha: But I am so excited for you and your DH. I love the name as well. I am a fan of unique names!
> 
> 
> AFM I took another "wondfo" on Sunday and it was negative... I put quotes on the name because I was reading reviews that a lot of people were having issues with them recently and them being counterfeit(bought them off Amazon). Some of the reviews even said that it never detected their pregnancy that FRER did. Even after it was confirmed by a doctor they never got a line... So I am probably going to buy a FRER is AF doesn't show up by Wednesday. I have been having cramps though it generally tends to be one sided ( side I ovulated from) with intermittent all over. That is unusual for me because it is normally all over. So who knows. Right now I am just trying to be optimistic until the witch shows. I hope you lovelies have a great day!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all that are testing!

oh my. I hope something shows on a FRER. I don't understand why someone would want to counterfeit a pregnancy test. like wtf.. :hugs: hope you get your bfp!



mommyxofxone said:


> thanks flarmy. i think the thing that gets me SO down, is the fact that if i get my period again, i have to wait AGAIN. it's never just a few days after af, it could be up to two weeks. it puts me down, and makes me not want to do this anymore to be honest. makes me want to just give up.

 BIG :hugs: I completely understand. I can't help but feel terrible for all those with long cycles/late O days. idk how y'all stay sane. I'd want to give up too. Hopefully when your body does finally decide to O it's THE egg and the :spermy: will be there to great it.


----------



## JLM73

*Mommyx* You are gettin ewcm pretty reg, so I think you are very close. Frustrating thing is all hormones surge in our bodies, they are not released at constant rates, just increasing the pump out, or decreasing....kinda like slowly opening a faucet. LH however is one that can pump out VERY quickly and shut off the same - meaning -it is one of the hormones that doesn't have to have such a HUGE concentration in the blood to make the folly want to kick out an egg.
Some women can O with much lower LH levs in their blood than others.
I posted ystrdy how I got my first EVER opk with test darker than control!:shock:
But I have always confirmed O by BBT, even months where the opks didn't become equally dark:saywhat: lol And TRUST me I was doing opks like a crackhead - like 4-5 a day just to see if I was missing it.
My bod is not at all predictable with LH:roll: but I def know I have had diff levs of LH and still O'd:dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy. I'm so sorry... are you on anything to help your cycles? I know how devastating it is when our bodies don't do what they should.. my body has failed me too many times!!! :hugs: and keep on chugging along!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Oooo jlm that sounds very promising!!!!! Fx'd you caught that strong eggy!!!!!! <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

pink nope i'm not actually. because i'm afraid to take anything honestly. afraid it'll screw me up even more. :( 

thanks jlm i'm trying to be strong it just for some reason is really hard today.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hi Ladies,

I thought I was gone for one week. I didn't realize two went by... Holy cow... This business of settling in is a rough one! We've been so crazy busy and this weekend added to our family with a little puppy boy. 

I'm so happy for all you ladies. Scans look amazing and the names are beautiful!!! So much joy reading over the last few pages!

Busy - thank you for asking. The procedure went well on Friday. Results won't be available until about two weeks. Dr. said he doesn't think it will be too bad but there are two spots he is concerned about. The aftermath is bad though. I still have awful discharge and the worst part is I can pretty much smell it the whole day (sorry for TMI). Just can't wait for it to be over... No BD until it's completely gone so I'm out big time this month...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe a new furbaby! post a pic if you get a chance.. love puppies!

hope you get good results and sorry about the aftermath


----------



## Mrs. MB

Here's my little love. I cried this morning when I had to leave him home alone...
 



Attached Files:







Puppy 1.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 9









Puppy 2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 6









Puppy 3.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree!!! I love puppies!!! Post a pic!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

OMGNESS HE IS ADORABLE!! so small and cute and fluffy.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, hope everyone's weekend was nice! 

Busy- glad your numbers are looking good!

Excited for our scans coming up. My ultrasound is Wednesday too. 

:flower: have a good one ladies


----------



## pinkpassion

Aaaawwwwwwwweeeeeee!!!!!!! Is it a German shepherd?! Ashley would be in love <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Here's my little love. I cried this morning when I had to leave him home alone...

Eeee! German Shepherd? They're the best! Of course all puppies are though <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

He was born 7/27/15 so he's 8 weeks today. It's his first day home alone today but I go home at lunch for furniture delivery and I'll stay with him :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

For now he's my little cuddle monkey but he's going to grow up to be a German Shepherd, lol. He's so smart already I can hardly believe it (I know mama talk). His mom and dad are big and beautiful, we got to meet both of them :)


----------



## maybe8

I love puppies....enjoy him!


----------



## maybe8

Hi guys. I hope everyone is doing well.

My daughter won! Little Miss Homecoming Queen!!!
 



Attached Files:







Homing Queen Emily.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe8, what a beautiful girl your daughter is!!!! That's awesome that she won!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb, he's handsome!!! Train him and socialize him well, German shepherds are great dogs!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Maybe, she's such a beautiful princess!

Thank you everyone. We're so excited!


----------



## Disneymom1129

I've got a German Shepherd too, except he's pure black. They're a great breed, although it's been interesting getting used to their protective personalities. It's like they're on "duty" all the time! My guy just turned one last month and he's a big boy. Enjoy!

Maybe- congrats to your little homecoming queen! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Pato

maybe8 said:


> Hi guys. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> My daughter won! Little Miss Homecoming Queen!!!

Congratulations Maybe, she looks so beautiful....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi ladies sorry been mia.. not too much going on.. yes Busy!!.. been trying to :sex: but hubby has been busy :trouble: may have to choke him out and take advantage :haha: ... anyways got to bd early in the am yesterday and today FINALFRIGGINLY I got my pos. Opk today Cd 19... lmbo.. so I'm gonna try to bd tonight.. depending on dh.. 
Soooo hope everyone is having a great day my luvies .. &#9825;&#9825;

Maybe your daughter is beautiful congrats! &#9825;


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies, just catching up quickly now I have a few minutes. I've got lots to finish up here at the office this week bc I will be gone from Sunday on a retreat/mini vacation for 9 days, so there is much to do.

Love the puppy Mrs. MB, dogs are such loving ppl but I must admit I'm a cat person, I LOVE cats. Glad everything is going well since the colpo.....
Looking forward to all the upcoming scans and dr visits.

I'm 5dpo today, (6dpo by FF) and I'm very irritable these past couple of days, very sharp and snappy. I'm not usually like this. My bbs are all tingly especially the nipples and I'm having this dull achy uterus feeling today....of course this could all be due to my constipation....I'm never constipated either but I have been since like Saturday....I'm eating the same or more, but the output isn't adding up to the intake....thought of taking a mild laxative but I'm afraid to in case I'm pregnant....wouldn't that be lovely.....anyways, will catch up later tonight when I get home....love y'all....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato! Hopefully those r good signs and yes I don't blame u for not wanting to take a laxative just in case .. fx!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Maybe...she's beautiful! That's awesome she won!

Mrs.mb cute puppy! Puppies are so fun!


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies, wondering if I can join? :flower:

I'm currently 5dpo and in the 2ww. I'm hoping to test on the 26th before I leave to go away with work but I might have to wait until I get back on the 1st Oct as I really want as much chance as poss to have a positive test and want to be able to tell hubby in person. 

I'm pretty useless at all these acronyms that you clever ladies are using, what on earth does AF stand for? :dohh: and what's a FRER?

:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin GL catching that egg! Go Mr :spermy: go!

Pato hope those are good signs! FX for you!

Welcome frangi! Lots of :dust: for you! AF stands for "Aunt Flo" AKA our period. FRER stands for First Response Early Response (pregnancy test.)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi welcome! AF is aunt flow, and frer is first response early response :) pregnancy test.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Dang Disney u beat me too it!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Man lay down for a nap and miss all the excitement lol





maybe8 said:


> Hi guys. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> My daughter won! Little Miss Homecoming Queen!!!

Awesome! such a beautiful daughter maybe. Congrats to her and your entire family.



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi ladies sorry been mia.. not too much going on.. yes Busy!!.. been trying to :sex: but hubby has been busy :trouble: may have to choke him out and take advantage :haha: ... anyways got to bd early in the am yesterday and today FINALFRIGGINLY I got my pos. Opk today Cd 19... lmbo.. so I'm gonna try to bd tonight.. depending on dh..
> Soooo hope everyone is having a great day my luvies .. &#9825;&#9825;

 I have to say I got a chuckle out of the 'choke him out' comment. maybe just slip a mild sedative so you can have your way :winkwink: 



Pato said:


> Hi lovelies, just catching up quickly now I have a few minutes. I've got lots to finish up here at the office this week bc I will be gone from Sunday on a retreat/mini vacation for 9 days, so there is much to do.
> 
> I'm 5dpo today, (6dpo by FF) and I'm very irritable these past couple of days, very sharp and snappy. I'm not usually like this. My bbs are all tingly especially the nipples and I'm having this dull achy uterus feeling today....of course this could all be due to my constipation....I'm never constipated either but I have been since like Saturday....I'm eating the same or more, but the output isn't adding up to the intake....thought of taking a mild laxative but I'm afraid to in case I'm pregnant....wouldn't that be lovely.....anyways, will catch up later tonight when I get home....love y'all....

:dust: :dust: :dust: REALLY hoping it's your bfp! sounds soooo promising. not sure I can cross my fingers any harder lol. 



frangi33 said:


> Hey ladies, wondering if I can join? :flower:
> 
> I'm currently 5dpo and in the 2ww. I'm hoping to test on the 26th before I leave to go away with work but I might have to wait until I get back on the 1st Oct as I really want as much chance as poss to have a positive test and want to be able to tell hubby in person.
> 
> I'm pretty useless at all these acronyms that you clever ladies are using, what on earth does AF stand for? :dohh: and what's a FRER?
> 
> :hugs:

:wave: Welcome! 
Sending you :dust: that you get your bfp (big fat positive)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi frangi!! 
Gl!! (Good luck) it's very possible your test could show the 26th you would be 10 dpo! !


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Dang Disney u beat me too it!

O:)


----------



## Pato

:hi: frangi....and welcome. I'm 5dpo too so you can wait it out together with me and muffin...:dust: and gl (good luck).


----------



## maybe8

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi ladies sorry been mia.. not too much going on.. yes Busy!!.. been trying to :sex: but hubby has been busy :trouble: may have to choke him out and take advantage :haha: ... anyways got to bd early in the am yesterday and today FINALFRIGGINLY I got my pos. Opk today Cd 19... lmbo.. so I'm gonna try to bd tonight.. depending on dh..
> Soooo hope everyone is having a great day my luvies .. &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Maybe your daughter is beautiful congrats! &#9825;

Can we all choke our oh...just because?


----------



## maybe8

Pato said:


> Hi lovelies, just catching up quickly now I have a few minutes. I've got lots to finish up here at the office this week bc I will be gone from Sunday on a retreat/mini vacation for 9 days, so there is much to do.
> 
> Love the puppy Mrs. MB, dogs are such loving ppl but I must admit I'm a cat person, I LOVE cats. Glad everything is going well since the colpo.....
> Looking forward to all the upcoming scans and dr visits.
> 
> I'm 5dpo today, (6dpo by FF) and I'm very irritable these past couple of days, very sharp and snappy. I'm not usually like this. My bbs are all tingly especially the nipples and I'm having this dull achy uterus feeling today....of course this could all be due to my constipation....I'm never constipated either but I have been since like Saturday....I'm eating the same or more, but the output isn't adding up to the intake....thought of taking a mild laxative but I'm afraid to in case I'm pregnant....wouldn't that be lovely.....anyways, will catch up later tonight when I get home....love y'all....


Symptoms sound promising....fingers crossed for you!


----------



## maybe8

Ladies,

Thank you for your well wishes and comments about my daughter. She is beautiful both inside and out. Of course it is always nice when others see what we see. Thank you!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome frangi :wave:

MrsMB so sorry that recovery hasn't been smooth. Praying over those results though. Your puppy is gorgeous!

muffin :rofl:

maybe congrats to your daughter, she is a beautiful girl!

Pato those symptoms sound promising, good luck!!

ccoast I'm holding out hope this is your month!!!


----------



## frangi33

Thanks for all the welcomes! And thanks for the explaining the acronyms.

FLArmyWife I had NO idea that BFP was big fat positive! :blush: I assumed the P was for positive but thought the other letters would be something technical lol, I prefer big fat positive!

And AF Aunt Flo, that's just awesome :haha:

:dust: for everyone :)


----------



## maybe8

frangi33 said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes! And thanks for the explaining the acronyms.
> 
> FLArmyWife I had NO idea that BFP was big fat positive! :blush: I assumed the P was for positive but thought the other letters would be something technical lol, I prefer big fat positive!
> 
> And AF Aunt Flo, that's just awesome :haha:
> 
> :dust: for everyone :)

Welcome Frangi! The one it took me a bit to figure out was AFM, which means. "As for me"


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello all of my lovely ladies.....oh how Ive missed you ladies so much....I want to welcome all the new comers if we have any....There are so many pages to catch up on that I just can't lol....I know ive seen some reveals on fb so congrats to team blue and team pink....I really don't know where to start but I will try to fill you ladies in as much as possible!

Well let's see...I haven't had my surgery yet, I went to my apt two weeks ago and was just devastated....He gave me a lot of cons about my fibroid and cyst...I couldn't make a decision at the time of the apt b/c I was very upset....I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks and I had an episode that night....Basically he said the fibroid has to come out in order to have a healthy pregnancy...After the removal and when I do get pregnant I will have to have a cesarean ...If I have the baby naturally I could risk tearing something (not sure what he said, I think I blanked out at this point of the conversation)...He also thinks that I may have to do IVF but Im not gonna believe that b/c I still have a healthy right tube....but if so I think the VA ( veterans affairs) will pay for it....Im a Vet and they have a special program for women vets that have fertility issues and I have that apt to talk with VA on Sep 30....I have 3 apts this week and it's kinda overwhelming...I don't want to have the surgery but if I don't and I leave the fibroid I could risk premature labor and who wants that right! I will know at tomorrow's apt when my surgery date is, so we probably won't be able to try until Dec/Jan time frame...Im happy but sad at the same time....I know I have a ton going on in my life including wrk, school, kids and their basketball and a new husband...Life is a pretty bz and I just never really looked at how bz I am....so maybe this is a blessing in disguise....I guess If we wait until Jan time frame I will be finished with my master's degree by the time the baby is born! 
As far as still trying, well we aren't preventing and I believe that if we get pregnant this cycle it's by God's grace and He will see us through...I believed I ovulated on yesterday and Im not really worried about bn pregnant or not, im just enjoying my hubby and kids...for all of you that are my fb you can see that me and the hubby had a great time this past weekend.
Sooooo there you have it ladies and im sorry if I haven't caught on up any of the exciting news but Ive bn MIA for two weeks and you ladies have bn conversing away lol....I love you ladies and I wish all of you in the TWW lots and lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:...to those waiting to O I hope that :spermy: meets the eggy and to all of my baby mommas happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

PS so sooooooo long lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi33 said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes! And thanks for the explaining the acronyms.
> 
> FLArmyWife I had NO idea that BFP was big fat positive! :blush: I assumed the P was for positive but thought the other letters would be something technical lol, I prefer big fat positive!
> 
> And AF Aunt Flo, that's just awesome :haha:
> 
> :dust: for everyone :)

my DH was ARMY when I joined so acronyms kinda came easy but bfp was one I just could not figure out. like you, I figured the P was for positive but couldn't for the life of me figure out was the BF was for lol. 



5starsplus1 said:


> Hello all of my lovely ladies.....oh how Ive missed you ladies so much....I want to welcome all the new comers if we have any....There are so many pages to catch up on that I just can't lol....I know ive seen some reveals on fb so congrats to team blue and team pink....I really don't know where to start but I will try to fill you ladies in as much as possible!
> 
> Well let's see...I haven't had my surgery yet, I went to my apt two weeks ago and was just devastated....He gave me a lot of cons about my fibroid and cyst...I couldn't make a decision at the time of the apt b/c I was very upset....I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks and I had an episode that night....Basically he said the fibroid has to come out in order to have a healthy pregnancy...After the removal and when I do get pregnant I will have to have a cesarean ...If I have the baby naturally I could risk tearing something (not sure what he said, I think I blanked out at this point of the conversation)...He also thinks that I may have to do IVF but Im not gonna believe that b/c I still have a healthy right tube....but if so I think the VA ( veterans affairs) will pay for it....Im a Vet and they have a special program for women vets that have fertility issues and I have that apt to talk with VA on Sep 30....I have 3 apts this week and it's kinda overwhelming...I don't want to have the surgery but if I don't and I leave the fibroid I could risk premature labor and who wants that right! I will know at tomorrow's apt when my surgery date is, so we probably won't be able to try until Dec/Jan time frame...Im happy but sad at the same time....I know I have a ton going on in my life including wrk, school, kids and their basketball and a new husband...Life is a pretty bz and I just never really looked at how bz I am....so maybe this is a blessing in disguise....I guess If we wait until Jan time frame I will be finished with my master's degree by the time the baby is born!
> As far as still trying, well we aren't preventing and I believe that if we get pregnant this cycle it's by God's grace and He will see us through...I believed I ovulated on yesterday and Im not really worried about bn pregnant or not, im just enjoying my hubby and kids...for all of you that are my fb you can see that me and the hubby had a great time this past weekend.
> Sooooo there you have it ladies and im sorry if I haven't caught on up any of the exciting news but Ive bn MIA for two weeks and you ladies have bn conversing away lol....I love you ladies and I wish all of you in the TWW lots and lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:...to those waiting to O I hope that :spermy: meets the eggy and to all of my baby mommas happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> PS so sooooooo long lol!


Oh hun I'm so sorry :hugs: You've been through the ringer.

I suffer anxiety too and I commend you for being able to hold off an attack until that evening. I would have had a massive attack right there in the office. 
I will say, if you aren't 100% comfortable with what this doctor is saying then definitely seek a second opinion. Another doctor may have a more optimistic outcome. 
:thumbup: good job on trying to look at the bright side though. You do have a lot keeping you busy and it is good that you are trying to see all the good that might come from waiting (finishing your masters, etc) 
Sending you lots of :dust: and yes enjoying your current family is a great way to pass the time. We love you and are here for you when you need us


----------



## pinkpassion

SIX WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes Flarmy it seems like ive been through hell and back but I will survive this little journey....Im thankful for my family and we are gonna get through this together....Oh and im ok with what the dr said I was just in a lot of emotional pain....I just wasn't prepared to hear all of the news he had to give on that day....and yes I have to look at the good in order to keep from going crazy but I got this....The best is yet to come...and im thankful for all of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Congrats Pink on bn 6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> SIX WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Yay Pink!


----------



## maybe8

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello all of my lovely ladies.....oh how Ive missed you ladies so much....I want to welcome all the new comers if we have any....There are so many pages to catch up on that I just can't lol....I know ive seen some reveals on fb so congrats to team blue and team pink....I really don't know where to start but I will try to fill you ladies in as much as possible!
> 
> Well let's see...I haven't had my surgery yet, I went to my apt two weeks ago and was just devastated....He gave me a lot of cons about my fibroid and cyst...I couldn't make a decision at the time of the apt b/c I was very upset....I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks and I had an episode that night....Basically he said the fibroid has to come out in order to have a healthy pregnancy...After the removal and when I do get pregnant I will have to have a cesarean ...If I have the baby naturally I could risk tearing something (not sure what he said, I think I blanked out at this point of the conversation)...He also thinks that I may have to do IVF but Im not gonna believe that b/c I still have a healthy right tube....but if so I think the VA ( veterans affairs) will pay for it....Im a Vet and they have a special program for women vets that have fertility issues and I have that apt to talk with VA on Sep 30....I have 3 apts this week and it's kinda overwhelming...I don't want to have the surgery but if I don't and I leave the fibroid I could risk premature labor and who wants that right! I will know at tomorrow's apt when my surgery date is, so we probably won't be able to try until Dec/Jan time frame...Im happy but sad at the same time....I know I have a ton going on in my life including wrk, school, kids and their basketball and a new husband...Life is a pretty bz and I just never really looked at how bz I am....so maybe this is a blessing in disguise....I guess If we wait until Jan time frame I will be finished with my master's degree by the time the baby is born!
> As far as still trying, well we aren't preventing and I believe that if we get pregnant this cycle it's by God's grace and He will see us through...I believed I ovulated on yesterday and Im not really worried about bn pregnant or not, im just enjoying my hubby and kids...for all of you that are my fb you can see that me and the hubby had a great time this past weekend.
> Sooooo there you have it ladies and im sorry if I haven't caught on up any of the exciting news but Ive bn MIA for two weeks and you ladies have bn conversing away lol....I love you ladies and I wish all of you in the TWW lots and lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:...to those waiting to O I hope that :spermy: meets the eggy and to all of my baby mommas happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> PS so sooooooo long lol!

Wow you do have a lot going on! I agree, maybe a second opinion would make you feel more at ease.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> SIX WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Yay!!!!! :happydance:



5starsplus1 said:


> Yes Flarmy it seems like ive been through hell and back but I will survive this little journey....Im thankful for my family and we are gonna get through this together....Oh and im ok with what the dr said I was just in a lot of emotional pain....I just wasn't prepared to hear all of the news he had to give on that day....and yes I have to look at the good in order to keep from going crazy but I got this....The best is yet to come...and im thankful for all of you ladies :hugs:

:hugs: You are such a strong woman.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Maybe: im ok wit what he said, it was just a lot to hear all at once!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Maybe: im ok wit what he said, it was just a lot to hear all at once!

:hugs: yes that is a lot to hear at once.


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars!!! So glad to see you back!!! I'm excited to see what the future holds for you!!!! Sometimes things throw us for a loop and we just have to press on and get through it so we can get to the good stuff!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5stars!!! So glad to see you back!!! I'm excited to see what the future holds for you!!!! Sometimes things throw us for a loop and we just have to press on and get through it so we can get to the good stuff!!!

Yes Pink this is exactly how I feel...gotta go through some storms in life in order to get your rainbow :winkwink:


----------



## ccoastgal

Yay pink 6 weeks that is great!! How are you feeling?

Pato those symptoms sound promising!! Can't wait for your BFP this month. :winkwink:

Maybe your daughter is beautiful and congratulations on her being Homecoming queen that is awesome!

5Stars I am sorry that you are going through this. Just know that we are all here for you.:hugs:

Anyone else I missed I am sorry it's sometimes hard to keep up on this thread. :)


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I thought I was out last night because TMI warning when I wiped there was brown blood tinged mucous (never had that before) along with AF like cramps. So I knew I was going to wake up to AF. Well I woke up and she is still not here and the cramping is back to being light annoying and sporadic. The cramps become worse when I have to pee really bad and my bladder is full which has never happened as well. I took another Wondfo test and something kept catching my eye but it had a horrible dye run that I don't trust it. Going to get FRER tonight and will take one if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow. 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great day!


----------



## maybe8

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I thought I was out last night because TMI warning when I wiped there was brown blood tinged mucous (never had that before) along with AF like cramps. So I knew I was going to wake up to AF. Well I woke up and she is still not here and the cramping is back to being light annoying and sporadic. The cramps become worse when I have to pee really bad and my bladder is full which has never happened as well. I took another Wondfo test and something kept catching my eye but it had a horrible dye run that I don't trust it. Going to get FRER tonight and will take one if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies have a great day!

Wishing you the best for tomorrow! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Pato

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I thought I was out last night because TMI warning when I wiped there was brown blood tinged mucous (never had that before) along with AF like cramps. So I knew I was going to wake up to AF. Well I woke up and she is still not here and the cramping is back to being light annoying and sporadic. The cramps become worse when I have to pee really bad and my bladder is full which has never happened as well. I took another Wondfo test and something kept catching my eye but it had a horrible dye run that I don't trust it. Going to get FRER tonight and will take one if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies have a great day!

Oooooooo I can't wait .....hope this is you :bfp::hugs:


----------



## Pato

Morning Lovelies....wonderful day to all...

Pink....:happydance:yayyy for 6 weeks....I pray these nine months sail smoothly for you mamma...

5Stars....:happydance:...welcome back I've missed you:hugs:....yeah girl that was a bit to hear but as you said you got this....and know girl that we gots yo back all up and through.....

Tie, Corn, Disney, Busy, Flarmy all my baby mommas....(bet y'all didn't know all these lil uns are mine):haha:....omgss I gotta stop watching Girlfriends and Ask Steve.....:rofl: 

I'm so irritable and moody that right now I just gotta laugh at myself....bc I'm gonna b crying in a few minutes:haha:

6-7dpo today ladies....:coffee: bored as a**....:rofl::rofl:....oh ...wtf


----------



## ccoastgal

maybe8 said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> AFM I thought I was out last night because TMI warning when I wiped there was brown blood tinged mucous (never had that before) along with AF like cramps. So I knew I was going to wake up to AF. Well I woke up and she is still not here and the cramping is back to being light annoying and sporadic. The cramps become worse when I have to pee really bad and my bladder is full which has never happened as well. I took another Wondfo test and something kept catching my eye but it had a horrible dye run that I don't trust it. Going to get FRER tonight and will take one if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies have a great day!
> 
> Wishing you the best for tomorrow! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...



Thank you! I am really hoping this is it. I am either 13-15 DPO. Not exactly sure when I O'd.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink happy 6 weeks luv&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; hurray!!!! :) 

5stars we missed u punkin!! I'm so sorry you have anxiety and am going through this junk ugh .. all things have a purpose and you never know you may get a bfp soon!! Try to de-stress as often as possible, and know you have woman who care about you dearly thinking and praying for u &#9825;&#9825; luv u sweetie pie!! :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ccoastgal :hugs:

Pato I really missed all my ladies as well...

Muffin omg girl you got me sitting at my desk crying but they are tears of Joy....Im so blessed to have such a warm hearted group of webfriends....If only we were closer to each other :cry::hugs:


----------



## busytulip

5stars your positivite attitude is infectious girl and I love that about you!! You are in my prayers!!

ccoast I said it earlier, but your symptoms have all sounded so good. FX'd this is your BFP!!!!!!!

Pato my DH says I'm super moody during early pregnancy. Like PMS times a million-I hope that's a great sign for you. :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

busytulip said:


> 5stars your positivite attitude is infectious girl and I love that about you!! You are in my prayers!!
> 
> ccoast I said it earlier, but your symptoms have all sounded so good. FX'd this is your BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> Pato my DH says I'm super moody during early pregnancy. Like PMS times a million-I hope that's a great sign for you. :)

Awwwww thanks busytulip I wish I could give you a huge hug...I guess this little one will have to do :hugs: lol


----------



## emms110

Hi ladies, may I join please? Af due 28th. Really trying my hardest not to test before then. Been feeling a bit nauseous these last few days but Im convinced I just imagine these things. Been ttc for 4 months now. Had a miscarriage at the end of last year after 9 months trying. Really hope this time round will be better.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast.. I've been having lots of nausea and fatigue.. sore boobs, stretching uterus, round ligament pain, hot/cold flashes, and irrationally emotional haha!

I think all your symptoms sound great and can't wait for your test tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi emms welcome!! Girl good luck holding out but we are bad girls here lmbo, we promote testing at like 2 dpo!! ... :haha: good luck to u!!


----------



## emms110

Hey muffin, thanks for the welcome. You ladies sound like a lot of fun. Well last cycle I got test happy then got annoyed at all the negative results haha. Im not 100% sure I can wait till Friday if Im honest. It all depends how I feel when I wake up tomorrow morning. Last night I had some cramps during the night so was sure af was coming so didnt bother testing. You never know what happens when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi emms!!! Welcome!! I can't wait to see your tests!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Hi emms :wave:

Yes we do love our tests :haha:


----------



## emms110

Aghh im really nervous to test though. Hate seeing those pesky bfns


----------



## Cornfieldland

Emms, welcome and sorry to hear of ur loss.

Pink yay for 6wks!

Pato...my goodness ur in a funny mood :) hormones!

5stars it's nice to see you! I'm so sorry about all the set backs! When the surgery is done maybe everything will just fall into place with school, work kids and baby! Hoping for the best!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Corn :hugs:


----------



## ela312012

Hi ladies, mind if I join :flower: this is our 6th month trying. Due af today, will take a test on thurs. have been doing ovulation tests passed 4 days n last 2 were positive ... Am hoping that's a good sign. Wishing yous all the best of luck x


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello all of my lovely ladies.....oh how Ive missed you ladies so much....I want to welcome all the new comers if we have any....There are so many pages to catch up on that I just can't lol....I know ive seen some reveals on fb so congrats to team blue and team pink....I really don't know where to start but I will try to fill you ladies in as much as possible!
> 
> Well let's see...I haven't had my surgery yet, I went to my apt two weeks ago and was just devastated....He gave me a lot of cons about my fibroid and cyst...I couldn't make a decision at the time of the apt b/c I was very upset....I suffer from anxiety and panic attacks and I had an episode that night....Basically he said the fibroid has to come out in order to have a healthy pregnancy...After the removal and when I do get pregnant I will have to have a cesarean ...If I have the baby naturally I could risk tearing something (not sure what he said, I think I blanked out at this point of the conversation)...He also thinks that I may have to do IVF but Im not gonna believe that b/c I still have a healthy right tube....but if so I think the VA ( veterans affairs) will pay for it....Im a Vet and they have a special program for women vets that have fertility issues and I have that apt to talk with VA on Sep 30....I have 3 apts this week and it's kinda overwhelming...I don't want to have the surgery but if I don't and I leave the fibroid I could risk premature labor and who wants that right! I will know at tomorrow's apt when my surgery date is, so we probably won't be able to try until Dec/Jan time frame...Im happy but sad at the same time....I know I have a ton going on in my life including wrk, school, kids and their basketball and a new husband...Life is a pretty bz and I just never really looked at how bz I am....so maybe this is a blessing in disguise....I guess If we wait until Jan time frame I will be finished with my master's degree by the time the baby is born!
> As far as still trying, well we aren't preventing and I believe that if we get pregnant this cycle it's by God's grace and He will see us through...I believed I ovulated on yesterday and Im not really worried about bn pregnant or not, im just enjoying my hubby and kids...for all of you that are my fb you can see that me and the hubby had a great time this past weekend.
> Sooooo there you have it ladies and im sorry if I haven't caught on up any of the exciting news but Ive bn MIA for two weeks and you ladies have bn conversing away lol....I love you ladies and I wish all of you in the TWW lots and lots of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:...to those waiting to O I hope that :spermy: meets the eggy and to all of my baby mommas happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:
> 
> PS so sooooooo long lol!

:hugs: That is a lot to take in, you're a very strong woman for staying so positive. I believe that everything happens for a reason and that you will have your rainbow before you know it. Congrats on almost being done with your Masters, that is awesome! 


maybe8 said:


> frangi33 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes! And thanks for the explaining the acronyms.
> 
> FLArmyWife I had NO idea that BFP was big fat positive! :blush: I assumed the P was for positive but thought the other letters would be something technical lol, I prefer big fat positive!
> 
> And AF Aunt Flo, that's just awesome :haha:
> 
> :dust: for everyone :)
> 
> Welcome Frangi! The one it took me a bit to figure out was AFM, which means. "As for me"Click to expand...

To be honest, I still don't know what OH means. I know the H stands for "husband" but the O always has me like :huh:



emms110 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join please? Af due 28th. Really trying my hardest not to test before then. Been feeling a bit nauseous these last few days but Im convinced I just imagine these things. Been ttc for 4 months now. Had a miscarriage at the end of last year after 9 months trying. Really hope this time round will be better.

Welcome! :hi: Good luck. We ladies are no help with "waiting to test" because we love us some test pix. :winkwink:


ela312012 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join :flower: this is our 6th month trying. Due af today, will take a test on thurs. have been doing ovulation tests passed 4 days n last 2 were positive ... Am hoping that's a good sign. Wishing yous all the best of luck x

:hi: welcome! Hope the :witch: stays away and we will see a beautiful :bfp: from you soon!


----------



## ela312012

Thanks so much disneymom. Wishing you the best of luck also. Oh = other half :flower:


----------



## Disneymom1129

ela312012 said:


> Thanks so much disneymom. Wishing you the best of luck also. Oh = other half :flower:

Oh how funny, I wasn't even close :haha:. Thanks!


----------



## emms110

Good luck Ela. Disnetmum I may just have to test tomorrow now


----------



## ela312012

No problem disneymum. I hate not knowing what they mean myself :haha:


----------



## ela312012

emms110 said:


> Good luck Ela. Disnetmum I may just have to test tomorrow now

Thanks so much. Best of luck to you too :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi ela!! Welcome and good luck ! 

Disney .. corn how are my ladies doing /feeling !?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopefully we have lots of bfp coming soooon!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> I'm so irritable and moody that right now I just gotta laugh at myself....bc I'm gonna b crying in a few minutes:haha:
> 
> 6-7dpo today ladies....:coffee: bored as a**....:rofl::rofl:....oh ...wtf

I was super moody before my bfp. DH just kept looking at me the weekend of implantation and saying "You're pregnant.. you've gotta be!" So FX!! :dust:



emms110 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join please? Af due 28th. Really trying my hardest not to test before then. Been feeling a bit nauseous these last few days but Im convinced I just imagine these things. Been ttc for 4 months now. Had a miscarriage at the end of last year after 9 months trying. Really hope this time round will be better.

:wave: Welcome. I am sorry for your loss. Your symptoms do sound promising and I hope you get your long awaited sticky bean. 
We are terrible influences though when it comes to trying to hold out to test. But we will do our best to help you try and hold off and if you don't we're good at reminding you that it's still early and there is time for that bfp



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi emms welcome!! Girl good luck holding out but we are bad girls here lmbo, we promote testing at like 2 dpo!! ... :haha: good luck to u!!

:haha::haha:



ela312012 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join :flower: this is our 6th month trying. Due af today, will take a test on thurs. have been doing ovulation tests passed 4 days n last 2 were positive ... Am hoping that's a good sign. Wishing yous all the best of luck x

:wave: welcome
:dust: and FX



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hopefully we have lots of bfp coming soooon!! &#9825;&#9825;

I agree!


----------



## maybe8

So I am 12 dpo and FF says "you are past your usual luteal phase, it is ok to test. You might be pregnant." So I test (twice) and bfn...maybe an evap line if I squint.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Maybe post a pic!! :trouble:


----------



## pinkpassion

Post a pic maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## sweet83

Hello girls...I am new... can I join u all?

I am expecting AF today.. I got this cold overnight by today morning... (runny nose).. does cold can delay AF?


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: patiently awaiting the pic


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Alright my loves, I just got home from my 16 week appointment and the fluid is ALMOST all gone!! They said there's nothing to worry about and everything looks great. The doctor also said he's 90% certain that it's a girl so I guess we still have no clue on gender! It's been a crazy day but such good things have come out of it. I'm so happy baby is healthy!! Sorry I've been so distant, I've missed you all. 

Welcome new members!! I love our growing group :)


----------



## JLM73

Sweet not usually I have been sick during AF it sux
BUT being preggers can delay AF:haha: But seriously many ladies come down with a cold and then get BFP:test:


----------



## JLM73

Ahh congrats Hopeful!!!!:pink:


----------



## Pato

:hi: and welcome to all our newbies...Emms110, ela312012, Sweet83.....you gals are gonna love it here...I promise. And don't worry about testing, as muffin said we encourage it:rofl: and we just love squinting at those lines, many of us have line eyes here, so :dust: and GL to you all.
Oh and don't even worry about being TMI here either....we've heard it all....trust...

My mystery acronymn was FMU...I had to google it:rofl:....o boy....too funny....

AFM: I had to up my water by a zillion today bc I suspected that I'm really dehydrated, that's what was causing my horrid constipation....well....I've been to the bathroom 4 times so far today, that's more than the past 5 days:shock:....I feel like a brand new person...:blush:


----------



## JLM73

:dance:YAY Pato way to clear out the muck hehe


----------



## Pato

.hopeful.one. said:


> Alright my loves, I just got home from my 16 week appointment and the fluid is ALMOST all gone!! They said there's nothing to worry about and everything looks great. The doctor also said he's 90% certain that it's a girl so I guess we still have no clue on gender! It's been a crazy day but such good things have come out of it. I'm so happy baby is healthy!! Sorry I've been so distant, I've missed you all.
> 
> Welcome new members!! I love our growing group :)

Oh how wonderful, certainly great news....glad bean is doing well....:happydance:


----------



## emms110

Thanks Pato. Think I may have enough courage to test tomorrow. I know you test lovers will support me haha


----------



## frangi33

Ugh I feel like such a prat. I tested this evening at 6 dpo and got a bfn :( 

This is my first 2ww and I just couldn't help myself what a Muppet. Dont dare tell my hubby I feel like such a fool.


----------



## emms110

Awww Frangi we have all done it. Plus you still have loads of time to get your bfp.


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> So I am 12 dpo and FF says "you are past your usual luteal phase, it is ok to test. You might be pregnant." So I test (twice) and bfn...maybe an evap line if I squint.

I wanna squint.. it's been forever since I've gotten to squint.. please post!



sweet83 said:


> Hello girls...I am new... can I join u all?
> 
> I am expecting AF today.. I got this cold overnight by today morning... (runny nose).. does cold can delay AF?

:wave: welcome! I say test as I haven't ever heard of a cold delaying AF. 



.hopeful.one. said:


> Alright my loves, I just got home from my 16 week appointment and the fluid is ALMOST all gone!! They said there's nothing to worry about and everything looks great. The doctor also said he's 90% certain that it's a girl so I guess we still have no clue on gender! It's been a crazy day but such good things have come out of it. I'm so happy baby is healthy!! Sorry I've been so distant, I've missed you all.
> 
> Welcome new members!! I love our growing group :)

:happydance: glad the fluid is almost gone and Lol about the gender thing. 




Pato said:


> I had to up my water by a zillion today bc I suspected that I'm really dehydrated, that's what was causing my horrid constipation....well....I've been to the bathroom 4 times so far today, that's more than the past 5 days:shock:....I feel like a brand new person...:blush:

it's amazing what clearing out the pipes does.. who knew it could help you feel so good. FX for your bfp though!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful that's great news! And what a surprise! A girl....maybe :) yay for healthy baby!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Hopeful, so glad the baby looks good and the fluid is almost gone! Such great news! Yeah that's how I felt when the tech guessed girl at my 12 week appointment. She said there is still a chance it could be boy. So it's been weeks of thinking it's probably a girl but I can't start buying or doing anything yet since there is still a chance that it's a boy. &#128533; I just want to know!!!! I don't care either way, though. 

Welcome to all the new comers! FX for you!!!! Can't wait to see those tests!

Pato got my fingers crossed for you girl! Sounds promising!!! I totally understand the constipated thing! I thought fiber gummies would help, yeah not so much. I am still way constipated, they just make me super gassy. &#128553; Gonna ask my dr about it at my next appointment. 

Maybe- waiting on your pic!!!! Lol. Really hoping this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

AFM- my husband felt the baby kick for the first time last night. I laid on my back (which I never do) and he/she was kicking like crazy; definitely the hardest kicks so far. It made my DH jump when he felt it! Lol. Only 3 more days till our ultrasound. Seriously going crazy!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Tie she could be right. I found out DS was a boy at my very first appt 11wk5days!!
I only got a scan bcuz I was "advanced maternal age":rofl: I was 36!
Anything over 35 they said. Now that I'm 41 I will be :jo: lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi ela!! Welcome and good luck !
> 
> Disney .. corn how are my ladies doing /feeling !?

Doing well, thanks! Hope you're well too! :flower:


.hopeful.one. said:


> Alright my loves, I just got home from my 16 week appointment and the fluid is ALMOST all gone!! They said there's nothing to worry about and everything looks great. The doctor also said he's 90% certain that it's a girl so I guess we still have no clue on gender! It's been a crazy day but such good things have come out of it. I'm so happy baby is healthy!! Sorry I've been so distant, I've missed you all.
> 
> Welcome new members!! I love our growing group :)

So glad everything is looking good! Wait didn't they tell you it was a boy before? How confusing lol. Well as long as they're healthy :)


frangi33 said:


> Ugh I feel like such a prat. I tested this evening at 6 dpo and got a bfn :(
> 
> This is my first 2ww and I just couldn't help myself what a Muppet. Dont dare tell my hubby I feel like such a fool.

Still super early! Don't get down on yourself yet. Give it another few days and test again :). 


TheTiebreaker said:


> AFM- my husband felt the baby kick for the first time last night. I laid on my back (which I never do) and he/she was kicking like crazy; definitely the hardest kicks so far. It made my DH jump when he felt it! Lol. Only 3 more days till our ultrasound. Seriously going crazy!!!!

Aww! I've been getting the karate kicks too. Today I've been feeling them all day, not sure why she's going so crazy. Was watching her kick from the outside last night, it was weird because I couldn't feel them, but could see them. Love it! :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good evening ladies. I'm a crappy thread mate as ever! 
I do love reading all the posts and it's great to see such a happy vibe here. 
AFM, just waiting on AF. I was due tomorrow until FF moved the goalposts and put me at 12dpo today. I guess I'll know which ovulation day is correct once AF shows. 
Please let there be some more lovely BFPs. Good luck to all of the upcoming testers. Xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Getting close tie!! So cute that DH was able to feel him/her already.

Is it bad that I'm super excited about all the upcoming tests!? I feel like some BFPs are coming!


----------



## mommyxofxone

dropping by to drop off some opk porn for anyone who is interested :haha: todays opk and it's pretty dark but the line isn't solid, but i'm cautiously calling it a positive....


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897833&amp;d=1442953149


----------



## Disneymom1129

mommyxofxone said:


> dropping by to drop off some opk porn for anyone who is interested :haha: todays opk and it's pretty dark but the line isn't solid, but i'm cautiously calling it a positive....
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897833&amp;d=1442953149

It's definitely close. I would even test before bed to see if it finally gets positive! If not I'm sure it'll be positive by morning.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Looking so good mommy! Hope O comes soon!

Tie- excited for your scan


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. We dtd and I used a softcup this time to help. I used them with dd too.


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> AFM- my husband felt the baby kick for the first time last night. I laid on my back (which I never do) and he/she was kicking like crazy; definitely the hardest kicks so far. It made my DH jump when he felt it! Lol. Only 3 more days till our ultrasound. Seriously going crazy!!!!

Oh wow, how cool is that!


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ela!! Welcome and good luck !
> 
> Disney .. corn how are my ladies doing /feeling !?
> 
> Doing well, thanks! Hope you're well too! :flower:
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Alright my loves, I just got home from my 16 week appointment and the fluid is ALMOST all gone!! They said there's nothing to worry about and everything looks great. The doctor also said he's 90% certain that it's a girl so I guess we still have no clue on gender! It's been a crazy day but such good things have come out of it. I'm so happy baby is healthy!! Sorry I've been so distant, I've missed you all.
> 
> Welcome new members!! I love our growing group :)Click to expand...
> 
> So glad everything is looking good! Wait didn't they tell you it was a boy before? How confusing lol. Well as long as they're healthy :)
> 
> 
> frangi33 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I feel like such a prat. I tested this evening at 6 dpo and got a bfn :(
> 
> This is my first 2ww and I just couldn't help myself what a Muppet. Dont dare tell my hubby I feel like such a fool.Click to expand...
> 
> Still super early! Don't get down on yourself yet. Give it another few days and test again :).
> 
> 
> TheTiebreaker said:
> 
> 
> AFM- my husband felt the baby kick for the first time last night. I laid on my back (which I never do) and he/she was kicking like crazy; definitely the hardest kicks so far. It made my DH jump when he felt it! Lol. Only 3 more days till our ultrasound. Seriously going crazy!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! I've been getting the karate kicks too. Today I've been feeling them all day, not sure why she's going so crazy. Was watching her kick from the outside last night, it was weird because I couldn't feel them, but could see them. Love it! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Your very own little alien. I am very happy for you.


----------



## maybe8

Hopeful...that is fantastic news! So relieved for you. Now try to enjoy being pregnant with her or him.


----------



## maybe8

My pics are not worthy of squinting time. If witch hasn't shown by am, I will test again...if anything even close to a line I will post. I don't want to be the "is there a line, when clearly there isn't" person. Thanks for the positive thoughts...May they bring good lines!


----------



## emms110

Tested this morning....bfn grrrrrr


----------



## maybe8

emms110 said:


> Tested this morning....bfn grrrrrr

Sorry...how many dpo are you?


----------



## emms110

Hey maybe, im not sure exactly as I didnt catch when I ovulated this cycle. Due af on Friday. Been having cramps and also have a milky white discharge. Feels like my af is coming but normally I get terrible spots but my skin is pretty clear atm. Possibly just wishful thinking but its so hard not to.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Emms- it is still early. Keep your chin up. :dust:


----------



## maybe8

Here is todays test. There is a (super faint) line that appeared in first 1 -2 min. Could be an evap as these tests are now known for. This is only for the super squinters :) and those addicted to test porn!
 



Attached Files:







20150923_074839.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 21









20150923_074656.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so not good at squinting, but I am really hoping this is the start of your BFP!!!! Got my fx super tight!!!!


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> I am so not good at squinting, but I am really hoping this is the start of your BFP!!!! Got my fx super tight!!!!

Thanks Tie...I'm not even sure of what I see. Time will tell. I am 1-2 days late and temp is still up...who knows?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe- I think I see something. :dust: and FX!!


----------



## JLM73

*Maybe*:dance: I can def see it!!
Yay!:dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You're not out until the witch shows up Emms! You still have time. 

Maybe I think I see something but I'm also really bad with squinters. I hope it gets nice & dark for you hun! 

Happy Wednesday. I hope everyone else has a great day!! I'm in a fabulous mood! Hubs is off and were off to the movies and will finally be telling my mil about Skittlebug.


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> You're not out until the witch shows up Emms! You still have time.
> 
> Maybe I think I see something but I'm also really bad with squinters. I hope it gets nice & dark for you hun!
> 
> Happy Wednesday. I hope everyone else has a great day!! I'm in a fabulous mood! Hubs is off and were off to the movies and will finally be telling my mil about Skittlebug.

Thanks hopeful....I know there is something but could be the nasty evap line. Have fun at the movies...what are you going to see? Good luck with MIL, will it be a good thing to tell her?


----------



## emms110

Im keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe I really hope thats a line appearing. How much cramping would you expect? Also I seem to be having a lot of discharge. Sometimes milky white and sometimes really watery. Is this something more typical before getting af or could it be a good sign? Sorry tmi I know but im curious


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX for you emms and maybe :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn.... I'm dying over here waiting for an update!!!!!! :coffee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe I think I see something but I have terrible line eye and my eyes have gone so blurry (always do during pregnancy for me)


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone know what time corns scan is?! I'm so anxious.... I don't even know what time zone she's in.... ahhhhhhhhhhhh.... I'm going crazy over here.. corn I hope you aren't too nervous and that you see your perfect little healthy bean today!!!!! Fx'd


----------



## FLArmyWife

emms- i had increased CM before my bfp. 'typically' you dry up after O and will stay dry until AF... so sounds promising


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- corn is in Ontario which according to google is in EST. So hopefully we hear something soon


----------



## pinkpassion

I knew she was in Canada lol I should have googled it :dohh:


----------



## maybe8

emms110 said:


> Im keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe I really hope thats a line appearing. How much cramping would you expect? Also I seem to be having a lot of discharge. Sometimes milky white and sometimes really watery. Is this something more typical before getting af or could it be a good sign? Sorry tmi I know but im curious

It can be different for every woman and every pregnancy. With my first it was an increase in cm, nothing with next two, my youngest twins it was a backache before bfp, nothing the next pregnancy, with my last it was cramping like pms. It is so hard to say that is it or no it's not, only that damn hpt or a blood test! Got my fingers crossed (both hands) for you and I.


----------



## emms110

Thanks FLArmy. My head is all over the place. Sometimes I think there is a possibility I may be pregnant then other times I convince myself Im not. I think its because I never catched the exact day I ovulated. Basically when I tested it was a faint line which got lighter the day after. Also stupidly I didnt record what day that was. I really need to get better at documenting this. Thanks everyone for your support it really helps.


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Maybe I think I see something but I have terrible line eye and my eyes have gone so blurry (always do during pregnancy for me)

Thanks. That is an awful symptom...you ok?


----------



## emms110

Maybe - when are you next testing? I feel like I dont want to for a few days


----------



## Cornfieldland

It's in half hour guys! Freaking out!


----------



## frangi33

Fingers crossed for everyone testing. I'm 7dpo so still a while to go x


----------



## emms110

Good luck corn


----------



## JLM73

Corn GL on your scsn Hope you can see EVERYthing lol!:thumbup:

I can't believe I will be starting to test in 6 more days:shock:
I always start at 9dpo, since I that is when I got my earliest bfps in past...and I am darn impatient lol


----------



## ela312012

hi ladies. couldn't wait until tomorrow to test so just done one and :bfp::happydance: the one month when I stopped doing all the stuff that I had been doing to try get pregnant and relaxed about it and it happens :haha: best of luck to all :flower:


----------



## emms110

Wow massive congrats ela


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> It's in half hour guys! Freaking out!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes! :flower:


ela312012 said:


> hi ladies. couldn't wait until tomorrow to test so just done one and :bfp::happydance: the one month when I stopped doing all the stuff that I had been doing to try get pregnant and relaxed about it and it happens :haha: best of luck to all :flower:

Congrats! Post pix! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

I took myself a little nap!!!! I think I actually feel worse than I did before lol


----------



## ela312012

thanks so much emms and disneymom :) will post pix shortly x


----------



## JLM73

:dance:YAY* Ela*!!!!
Congrats!
:dust:
*Pink* Aww sorry you feel worse mama!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anxious to hear about your scan corn

Congrats ela!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats ela!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hey ladies came up before the control! Finally. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259


----------



## ela312012

thanks so much ladies :flower: wish everyone the very best of luck x


----------



## emms110

Yay mommy thats great


----------



## Cornfieldland

So there's one baby with heart rate at 165 measuring exactly at 8wks 5days.. I'm still in shock I was so nervous! Looks like a big smiling PAC MAN face on it lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emms110

Awww corn thats so good.


----------



## frangi33

Awesome corn! 

Wow mommy and ela that's amazing news! How many dpo are you both? X


----------



## pinkpassion

CONGRATS CORN!!!!!!!!!!! I'M JUMPING FOR JOY FOR YOU!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy go catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> So there's one baby with heart rate at 165 measuring exactly at 8wks 5days.. I'm still in shock I was so nervous! Looks like a big smiling PAC MAN face on it lol!

Aww hi little baby corn! So happy for you! Looks like you've got a sticky bean! :hugs:


AFM- now starts the drinking of fluids (32oz) before my scan. I've peed like a gazillion times today already so I know this isn't going to be fun. Wish my bladder luck :haha:


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congrats ela and corn that's an amazing picture yyyaaayyyy 

Afm I'm finishing 14dpo and no Af yet and just to my annoyance no tests in the house aaaahhh how did I let that happen lol.... Ive Been so busy finishing my masters I didn't even realise I had none lol need to get some tomorrow but I swear if I buy a test and af shows before I test I'm going to kick afs butt...

Hope u are.all well xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> Hey ladies came up before the control! Finally.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259

congrats. go catch that eggy!




Cornfieldland said:


> So there's one baby with heart rate at 165 measuring exactly at 8wks 5days.. I'm still in shock I was so nervous! Looks like a big smiling PAC MAN face on it lol!

:happydance: yay!! so happy. Hello baby corn. 




Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- now starts the drinking of fluids (32oz) before my scan. I've peed like a gazillion times today already so I know this isn't going to be fun. Wish my bladder luck :haha:

how'd it go?! I could never keep down that much fluid



DreamHopeBeli said:


> Afm I'm finishing 14dpo and no Af yet and just to my annoyance no tests in the house aaaahhh how did I let that happen lol.... Ive Been so busy finishing my masters I didn't even realise I had none lol need to get some tomorrow but I swear if I buy a test and af shows before I test I'm going to kick afs butt...
> 
> Hope u are.all well xx

EEK!! you need a test! wish I could send you the ones I have left over but I haven't found them yet in my unpacking.


----------



## mommyxofxone

frangi33 said:


> Awesome corn!
> 
> Wow mommy and ela that's amazing news! How many dpo are you both? X

sorry love mines just an opk! lol



Cornfieldland said:


> So there's one baby with heart rate at 165 measuring exactly at 8wks 5days.. I'm still in shock I was so nervous! Looks like a big smiling PAC MAN face on it lol!

whoooo hoooo!!! 165- old wives predicts girl :flower: super excited for you hun!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mommy, I have two boys so I would be so excited to have a girl!!


----------



## Pato

Awwww Corn that's a beautiful scan I'm so over the moon for you...
Congrats ela wonderful news


----------



## Disneymom1129

Scan went well. And surprisingly my bladder held up fine! Baby girl was moving around a lot and was spine up so the tech was having issues getting a couple picture she needed of her heart. Hoping I won't have to go back but who knows! Not that I would mind seeing baby again lol. We looked between the legs again and she is definitely 100% girl. Here's an alien shot she got, and it didn't turn out well since she was moving too much. We couldn't get a profile pic but I don't mind since I have the same pic of my daughter!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## maybe8

Code:




emms110 said:


> Maybe - when are you next testing? I feel like I dont want to for a few days

I know, I had to psych myself up this morning. All I have is wally world's right now. Probably tomorrow though.


----------



## maybe8

Cornfieldland said:


> So there's one baby with heart rate at 165 measuring exactly at 8wks 5days.. I'm still in shock I was so nervous! Looks like a big smiling PAC MAN face on it lol!

Well your little Pac Man is gorgeous....Congratulations Corn!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg the cramps with this o..... Horrendous. Feels like af. I hope that's a good thing because I'm in such pain I had to get out a heating pad :(

And disney what an adorable scan photo lol!


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Scan went well. And surprisingly my bladder held up fine! Baby girl was moving around a lot and was spine up so the tech was having issues getting a couple picture she needed of her heart. Hoping I won't have to go back but who knows! Not that I would mind seeing baby again lol. We looked between the legs again and she is definitely 100% girl. Here's an alien shot she got, and it didn't turn out well since she was moving too much. We couldn't get a profile pic but I don't mind since I have the same pic of my daughter!

She is playing shy....I'm glad that everything went well and your princess is still your princess! :kiss:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Beautiful pics Corn and Disney! Sooo happy that things are going great for both of you!!! Love all these little Fab Babies of our group!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Great scan Disney. similar to our skull shot. 

Mommy, I'm sorry hope the pain eases


----------



## JLM73

Ahh you ladies got great scans!

Disney Your princess looks like her mouth was open - too cute!


----------



## muffinbabes4

A baby corn! !! Aww I love it I'm sooooo happy for u luv!! Now maybe you can be at ease &#9825;&#9825; 

Disney I love that baby scan , they r so cute to me at that stage , it's like their sayin hey mom I'm here watch me wiggle lmbo! 

Anyways hope you ladies had a great day!!
I'm just in the tww hanging out gonna try not to test at all this time until maybe 12 dpo if af is late because my lp has been so short, it's not been longer then 10 days lately, so I won't waste 1 million dollars this month lol .. &#9825;&#9825; 
Nite nite luvies :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

hopeful so thankful you were given good news. I guess you'll be waiting until 20 weeks for gender verification now? :haha:

sweet pregnancy definitely delays AF :winkwink: I'm not sure about a cold though

Oh dear Pato, glad things have cleared

Tie that's fantastic that your hubby was able to feel the baby :)

Teeny I hope AF stays far far away

Ooooh mommy-get busy girl!!

emms it's still pretty early, I had lots of that creamy cm before my BFP. FX'd

Congrats Ela!!!

Yay corn!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful little baby!!! :dance:

Dream I hope the witch stays away

Disney I've always thought those frontal pics are a little creepy, she is gorgeous though!!

Good luck to all our ladies testing or waiting to. I do feel like we are ready for more BFP's!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry I've just disappeared from the thread but I've had a lot of you guys on Facebook message me and check in. I'm so touched! I thought I would update you all. There isn't much going on with me. I had my daughters 1st birthday, which I'm sure a lot of you guys saw since you're on my FB friends list! But that kept me busy for a few weeks lol. My hubby and I also celebrated our 3 year anniversary. He took me out for a brunch date for mimosas over the weekend and bought me a beautiful Tiffany's necklace! :D

As of right now I am 3 dpo and just waiting to test. I've been feeling really crampy the last few days. I've had an upset stomach every morning and twinges around my uterus. So Idk what any of that means but I guess we will see. From what other people have told me...it's just 'O pains' but I've NEVER felt like this the whole time we have been TTC. I hope it will lead to some good news! 

We did the SMEP this month and followed it exactly so I'm hoping that it works for us. If we don't conceive this month we are going to try one more time in October and if I'm STILL not pregnant by then, I just want to stop for a while and pick back up in the spring time. I'm still planning on seeing my doctor though in Nov/Dec if nothing has happened. 

I'm praying that this month is it for us though! I've definately felt more "different" than normal and have been having some crazy vivid dreams too. Sorry this was so long! I hope everyone else is doing well! I'll pop back in and update you when I can. Hopefully it will be with a picture of a positive test :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, what a wonderful bunch of updates! Welcome to the newcomers, hope you ladies stick around. This is a wonderful and supportive thread! 

Ella - congratulations! So happy for you! Can't wait to see your pics!

Corn - I'm so happy your mind is a little more at ease now. Keep growing that awesome little bean!

Disney - She looks perfect! I'm not good at scans but it's perfect :)

5Stars - You're so strong! Good and bad always come hand in hand - sometimes feels like someone is keeping score to make sure you don't have too much good... I'm hoping that your appointments this week will shed more light and put you a little more at ease with the decision you make. Big hugs!

Pink - Congrats! Every week is a victory :) Can't wait for your scans. Love seeing little tiny beans!

Ashley - welcome back!!! Been thinking about you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month. 

FLArmy - you're strong and you look so happy in your pics it's incredible. I suffered from debilitating anxiety for many years but doing much better now. Just have days here and there. There's hope for us grownups :)

I'm sorry if I missed anyone! So much to catch up on in just two days!

Come on ladies, someone give me some POAS porn since I definitely know I'm not peeing on anything for at least a month... 

AFM: I'm in the tww for biopsy results... tick-tock... Still have discharge, this seriously needs to be over. I'm so ready to DTD... Ehhh, what are you going to do, just look forward to next month if biopsy comes back ok. Don't mean to be a downer, just really tired.


----------



## pinkpassion

ASHLEY!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I've missed you so much!!!!!
I really hope this is your month!!!! Have you done anything else other than smep? I really hope that does it for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney congrats on your little girl!!!! Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## maybe8

I am stuck in tww hell. I am 14 dpo, normal is 10-11. I am out of frer and only have wally world's or a digital (rookie mistake). Test this morning bfn (super diluted... not sure why). I swear there is that stupid shadow again, but I have become that girl who sees a line no matter what. Anyways I hope everyone is doing good and has a great day.


----------



## pinkpassion

Post a pic maybe!!!!


----------



## maybe8

The bad test porn with bad actors and an even worse script.
 



Attached Files:







20150924_074942.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 23


----------



## pinkpassion

Do you have the original?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Great scans ladies, im glad all the little ones are doing GREAT!...

AFM, I have a surgery date on Dec 18...I pushed it the far back because I usually take leave from wrk for the Christmas break and we will be on Christmas break from school...The Dr said that I will have to stay in the hospital for 2-3 days and I will be out of wrk for 6 wks :hissy::saywhat:...Thank God for the federal system and I will be able to take 6 weeks off with pay...I was worried about bn down for Christmas and not bn able to cook but the hubby told me not to worry about a thing....Im thankful for my hubby and kids b/c he said between him and the older ones everything will be taken care of...Im at ease with everything and im so looking forward to next year...new beginnings and new baby bumps....love you ladies and I will be stalking the thread and keeping up with everyone :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## maybe8

My electronics are going nuts today. That was the best pic I could get....let's call it a bfn...and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- your dh sounds like an awesome support. I'm so glad you're at ease but that is nuts that you'll be out for 6 weeks

maybe- FX! even if it ends up being negative it's a good sign your lp is finally more than 10-11 days!


----------



## maybe8

5starsplus1 said:


> Great scans ladies, im glad all the little ones are doing GREAT!...
> 
> AFM, I have a surgery date on Dec 18...I pushed it the far back because I usually take leave from wrk for the Christmas break and we will be on Christmas break from school...The Dr said that I will have to stay in the hospital for 2-3 days and I will be out of wrk for 6 wks :hissy::saywhat:...Thank God for the federal system and I will be able to take 6 weeks off with pay...I was worried about bn down for Christmas and not bn able to cook but the hubby told me not to worry about a thing....Im thankful for my hubby and kids b/c he said between him and the older ones everything will be taken care of...Im at ease with everything and im so looking forward to next year...new beginnings and new baby bumps....love you ladies and I will be stalking the thread and keeping up with everyone :winkwink::hugs:

5stars, you are very lucky to have a husband and family like that. I'm wishing for you to have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- your dh sounds like an awesome support. I'm so glad you're at east but that is nuts that you'll be out for 6 weeks
> 
> maybe- FX! even if it ends up being negative it's a good sign your lp is finally more than 10-11 days!

Yes FLArmy she's so sweet and shows so much concern about her patients....she says the surgery is like having a cesarean :cry: so that's why she's saying out for 6wks...she doesn't want me to rush anything and she wants me to heal without having scar tissue...so by bn out and letting everything heal completely I should be fine!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwwww thanks so much maybe8 :hugs: ...good luck and lots of :dust:...fx you get your BFP within the next couple of days!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- that is awesome though. So glad she is so compassionate. some drs would just be like "you'll have to just deal with the scar tissue" but she is taking a much better approach. :dust: hope this all is the miracle cure for you


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- your dh sounds like an awesome support. I'm so glad you're at ease but that is nuts that you'll be out for 6 weeks
> 
> maybe- FX! even if it ends up being negative it's a good sign your lp is finally more than 10-11 days!

That is true...Thanks for the optimistic spin. :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- that is awesome though. So glad she is so compassionate. some drs would just be like "you'll have to just deal with the scar tissue" but she is taking a much better approach. :dust: hope this all is the miracle cure for you

Thanks my little ladybug :friends::hugs2:


----------



## emms110

Maybe - im with you. I actually hate the 2ww so much. I swear af is on its way and it sucks :( Also im surrounded by pregnant women at work and one of my best friends just found out she is pregnant and they werent even trying. Wish I found it so easy to fall pregnant


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> That is true...Thanks for the optimistic spin. :)

:hugs: of course. Always gotta look on the bright side



5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks my little ladybug :friends::hugs2:

No problem hun. We are here for you no matter how long it takes



emms110 said:


> Maybe - im with you. I actually hate the 2ww so much. I swear af is on its way and it sucks :( Also im surrounded by pregnant women at work and one of my best friends just found out she is pregnant and they werent even trying. Wish I found it so easy to fall pregnant

Emms- just remind yourself that you will be that much more grateful when it does happen. Not that all people who have no problems conceiving aren't grateful, but I find that many of them end up complaining a lot. Somehow, when it takes so long to conceive, you just suck it up and enjoy even the bad parts


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Wow! Busy ladies as usual, I love it! 

Yay ela, great news :happydance:

Corn huge congrats on the fabulous scan! Something about seeing the first "blob" scan gets me every time. 

Disney that photo is awesome, I'm glad your little miss is doing so good.

Ashley I've missed you on here. It's so nice seeing your little one on fb though, she's so stinking adorable. As if baby fever wasn't bad enough lol! I hope this is the month for you hun. 

5stars I'm glad you have your surgery date set. You are so lucky to have such an awesome support system in your hubby. Your dr sounds quite amazing as well. It's nice to know that you will be in such good hands. 

Maybe I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you. 

I'm so sorry if I'm missing anyone... It's so hard to remember everything going on but I do my best. 

Afm I'm just relaxing and finally enjoying this pregnancy. Stinks that I can't buy much for baby until oct 22 when they check the gender again but at least I know it's going to be healthy :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ladies, I will not be on much this weekend. My husband and I are spending time with my family camping at Disney. It will be nice to have a weekend of disconnect after the busy weeks we've had. But I look forward to reading Sunday night/Monday morning all the good news about bfps and healthy beans. 

I hope everyone has a safe and fantastic weekend.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks hopeful, yes Ive bn blessed with such an awesome hubby and great bunch of kiddos....my Dr is heaven sent and im glad to be in her care...im glad you are doing fine and I look forward to seeing if you are #teamboy or #teamgirl....im going with girl hehehehe


----------



## busytulip

Ashley it's so nice to see you pop in. Praying that SMEP does the trick and you get your BFP

5Stars you are in my prayers. I'm glad that you'll be able to take the time off that you need and not have to worry about the financial aspect of it on top of everything else.

Have a great time FLArmy!


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> Wow! Busy ladies as usual, I love it!
> 
> Yay ela, great news :happydance:
> 
> Corn huge congrats on the fabulous scan! Something about seeing the first "blob" scan gets me every time.
> 
> Disney that photo is awesome, I'm glad your little miss is doing so good.
> 
> Ashley I've missed you on here. It's so nice seeing your little one on fb though, she's so stinking adorable. As if baby fever wasn't bad enough lol! I hope this is the month for you hun.
> 
> 5stars I'm glad you have your surgery date set. You are so lucky to have such an awesome support system in your hubby. Your dr sounds quite amazing as well. It's nice to know that you will be in such good hands.
> 
> Maybe I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you.
> 
> I'm so sorry if I'm missing anyone... It's so hard to remember everything going on but I do my best.
> 
> Afm I'm just relaxing and finally enjoying this pregnancy. Stinks that I can't buy much for baby until oct 22 when they check the gender again but at least I know it's going to be healthy :)

Thanks...nothing I can do either way except obsess. Healthy is all that matters...you will love her/him.


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - welcome back!!! Been thinking about you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month.

Thanks girly <3



pinkpassion said:


> ASHLEY!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I've missed you so much!!!!!
> I really hope this is your month!!!! Have you done anything else other than smep? I really hope that does it for you!!!

PINK!! I've missed you too! I hate that you don't have a FB so I could stalk you on there hahaha :haha: 

Not really. We still have been using the Preseed and taking the prenatals. I checked my cervix and cm this cycle though just to be sure my OPKs are right when they show my surge. But that's pretty much it. I don't know what else to do if it doesn't work this month :( 



.hopeful.one. said:


> Ashley I've missed you on here. It's so nice seeing your little one on fb though, she's so stinking adorable. As if baby fever wasn't bad enough lol! I hope this is the month for you hun.

Lol thank you hopeful! She is a little ball of energy that's for sure...been keeping me busy. Although this TWW has been going by SOOOOO slow it feels like.



busytulip said:


> Ashley it's so nice to see you pop in. Praying that SMEP does the trick and you get your BFP

Thanks busy! I am hoping it did something. I've been getting a lot of symptoms pretty early which has never happened before. So either my body is all messed up and I'm going crazy or it could be a positive thing :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

mommyxofxone said:


> Omg the cramps with this o..... Horrendous. Feels like af. I hope that's a good thing because I'm in such pain I had to get out a heating pad :(
> 
> And disney what an adorable scan photo lol!

Hope you are feeling better. And thank you! 


maybe8 said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well. And surprisingly my bladder held up fine! Baby girl was moving around a lot and was spine up so the tech was having issues getting a couple picture she needed of her heart. Hoping I won't have to go back but who knows! Not that I would mind seeing baby again lol. We looked between the legs again and she is definitely 100% girl. Here's an alien shot she got, and it didn't turn out well since she was moving too much. We couldn't get a profile pic but I don't mind since I have the same pic of my daughter!
> 
> She is playing shy....I'm glad that everything went well and your princess is still your princess! :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks! She definitely is. Absolutely nothing between the legs that might even MAYBE be a hint of a boy lol. 


TheTiebreaker said:


> Beautiful pics Corn and Disney! Sooo happy that things are going great for both of you!!! Love all these little Fab Babies of our group!

Thanks! I love them too! It's great that we have such a span of due dates that we will always be adding new babies to oooh and aaww over! :baby:


FLArmyWife said:


> Great scan Disney. similar to our skull shot.
> 
> Mommy, I'm sorry hope the pain eases

Thanks :). Skull shots are weirdly cute aren't they :haha:


JLM73 said:


> Ahh you ladies got great scans!
> 
> Disney Your princess looks like her mouth was open - too cute!

Lol I think it was! I have to laugh at it because it looks funny. She definitely looked cuter on the screen but when she would try and freeze frame for a pic she would move and pix turned out distorted. But it's all good!


muffinbabes4 said:


> A baby corn! !! Aww I love it I'm sooooo happy for u luv!! Now maybe you can be at ease &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Disney I love that baby scan , they r so cute to me at that stage , it's like their sayin hey mom I'm here watch me wiggle lmbo!
> 
> Anyways hope you ladies had a great day!!
> I'm just in the tww hanging out gonna try not to test at all this time until maybe 12 dpo if af is late because my lp has been so short, it's not been longer then 10 days lately, so I won't waste 1 million dollars this month lol .. &#9825;&#9825;
> Nite nite luvies :hugs:

Lol true! They want to show off their karate moves I guess! Still have my FX for you. Hopefully your LP will lengthen soon as well.


busytulip said:


> hopeful so thankful you were given good news. I guess you'll be waiting until 20 weeks for gender verification now? :haha:
> 
> sweet pregnancy definitely delays AF :winkwink: I'm not sure about a cold though
> 
> Oh dear Pato, glad things have cleared
> 
> Tie that's fantastic that your hubby was able to feel the baby :)
> 
> Teeny I hope AF stays far far away
> 
> Ooooh mommy-get busy girl!!
> 
> emms it's still pretty early, I had lots of that creamy cm before my BFP. FX'd
> 
> Congrats Ela!!!
> 
> Yay corn!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful little baby!!! :dance:
> 
> Dream I hope the witch stays away
> 
> Disney I've always thought those frontal pics are a little creepy, she is gorgeous though!!
> 
> Good luck to all our ladies testing or waiting to. I do feel like we are ready for more BFP's!!!

Thank you! I think we are ready for more BFP's as well!


ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so sorry I've just disappeared from the thread but I've had a lot of you guys on Facebook message me and check in. I'm so touched! I thought I would update you all. There isn't much going on with me. I had my daughters 1st birthday, which I'm sure a lot of you guys saw since you're on my FB friends list! But that kept me busy for a few weeks lol. My hubby and I also celebrated our 3 year anniversary. He took me out for a brunch date for mimosas over the weekend and bought me a beautiful Tiffany's necklace! :D
> 
> As of right now I am 3 dpo and just waiting to test. I've been feeling really crampy the last few days. I've had an upset stomach every morning and twinges around my uterus. So Idk what any of that means but I guess we will see. From what other people have told me...it's just 'O pains' but I've NEVER felt like this the whole time we have been TTC. I hope it will lead to some good news!
> 
> We did the SMEP this month and followed it exactly so I'm hoping that it works for us. If we don't conceive this month we are going to try one more time in October and if I'm STILL not pregnant by then, I just want to stop for a while and pick back up in the spring time. I'm still planning on seeing my doctor though in Nov/Dec if nothing has happened.
> 
> I'm praying that this month is it for us though! I've definately felt more "different" than normal and have been having some crazy vivid dreams too. Sorry this was so long! I hope everyone else is doing well! I'll pop back in and update you when I can. Hopefully it will be with a picture of a positive test :)

Welcome back! I sure hope the SMEP worked for you! Hoping those symptoms are early pg symptoms. Let us know!! :hugs:


Mrs. MB said:


> Ladies, what a wonderful bunch of updates! Welcome to the newcomers, hope you ladies stick around. This is a wonderful and supportive thread!
> 
> Ella - congratulations! So happy for you! Can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> Corn - I'm so happy your mind is a little more at ease now. Keep growing that awesome little bean!
> 
> Disney - She looks perfect! I'm not good at scans but it's perfect :)
> 
> 5Stars - You're so strong! Good and bad always come hand in hand - sometimes feels like someone is keeping score to make sure you don't have too much good... I'm hoping that your appointments this week will shed more light and put you a little more at ease with the decision you make. Big hugs!
> 
> Pink - Congrats! Every week is a victory :) Can't wait for your scans. Love seeing little tiny beans!
> 
> Ashley - welcome back!!! Been thinking about you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month.
> 
> FLArmy - you're strong and you look so happy in your pics it's incredible. I suffered from debilitating anxiety for many years but doing much better now. Just have days here and there. There's hope for us grownups :)
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone! So much to catch up on in just two days!
> 
> Come on ladies, someone give me some POAS porn since I definitely know I'm not peeing on anything for at least a month...
> 
> AFM: I'm in the tww for biopsy results... tick-tock... Still have discharge, this seriously needs to be over. I'm so ready to DTD... Ehhh, what are you going to do, just look forward to next month if biopsy comes back ok. Don't mean to be a downer, just really tired.

Thank you :). I am praying that your results come back with good results. Don't worry about being a "downer"! That's not the case at all. You are allowed to vent here as much as you want :hugs:


pinkpassion said:


> Disney congrats on your little girl!!!! Beautiful!!!!!

Thanks pink! <3


maybe8 said:


> The bad test porn with bad actors and an even worse script.

This made me lol :laugh2:


5starsplus1 said:


> Great scans ladies, im glad all the little ones are doing GREAT!...
> 
> AFM, I have a surgery date on Dec 18...I pushed it the far back because I usually take leave from wrk for the Christmas break and we will be on Christmas break from school...The Dr said that I will have to stay in the hospital for 2-3 days and I will be out of wrk for 6 wks :hissy::saywhat:...Thank God for the federal system and I will be able to take 6 weeks off with pay...I was worried about bn down for Christmas and not bn able to cook but the hubby told me not to worry about a thing....Im thankful for my hubby and kids b/c he said between him and the older ones everything will be taken care of...Im at ease with everything and im so looking forward to next year...new beginnings and new baby bumps....love you ladies and I will be stalking the thread and keeping up with everyone :winkwink::hugs:

5stars, that is so wonderful that you have such an amazing support system. You must feel very lucky! Hope the time passes quickly for you so all the surgery stuff will be a distant memory and you can start TTC. :flower:


.hopeful.one. said:


> Wow! Busy ladies as usual, I love it!
> 
> Yay ela, great news :happydance:
> 
> Corn huge congrats on the fabulous scan! Something about seeing the first "blob" scan gets me every time.
> 
> Disney that photo is awesome, I'm glad your little miss is doing so good.
> 
> Ashley I've missed you on here. It's so nice seeing your little one on fb though, she's so stinking adorable. As if baby fever wasn't bad enough lol! I hope this is the month for you hun.
> 
> 5stars I'm glad you have your surgery date set. You are so lucky to have such an awesome support system in your hubby. Your dr sounds quite amazing as well. It's nice to know that you will be in such good hands.
> 
> Maybe I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you.
> 
> I'm so sorry if I'm missing anyone... It's so hard to remember everything going on but I do my best.
> 
> Afm I'm just relaxing and finally enjoying this pregnancy. Stinks that I can't buy much for baby until oct 22 when they check the gender again but at least I know it's going to be healthy :)

Thanks! Glad you're able to relax and enjoy :). October 22 will be here before you know it! :flower:


FLArmyWife said:


> Ladies, I will not be on much this weekend. My husband and I are spending time with my family camping at Disney. It will be nice to have a weekend of disconnect after the busy weeks we've had. But I look forward to reading Sunday night/Monday morning all the good news about bfps and healthy beans.
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and fantastic weekend.

Sounds fun! Have a great time!


AFM- Enjoying the first days of fall a little too much! I definitely buy into the whole pumpkin stuff. I can't help it. Although temperatures are in the high 90's so it doesn't much "feel" like fall yet, its not stopping me. Can't wait for the crispness to enter the air though. Hopefully just a couple more weeks and we will have the weather to go along with it :).


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney! I always say this but I WILL try to pop in more lol. 

As of right now I'm feeling crampy, upset tummy, and lower backache. Hoping these are all good signs


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> Ladies, I will not be on much this weekend. My husband and I are spending time with my family camping at Disney. It will be nice to have a weekend of disconnect after the busy weeks we've had. But I look forward to reading Sunday night/Monday morning all the good news about bfps and healthy beans.
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and fantastic weekend.

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## maybe8

Just taken with a very weak fmu. ...had hubby get frer on his lunch
 



Attached Files:







20150924_131509.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Thanks Disney! I always say this but I WILL try to pop in more lol.
> 
> As of right now I'm feeling crampy, upset tummy, and lower backache. Hoping these are all good signs

:hi: Ashley:happydance:so glad to see you. Saw your little princess on th eswing on fb....shes growing up so fast...:hugs: Those symptoms sound like a :bfp: in the making...FX for you

Disney....LOVE the scan....I really enjoy the "spookiness" of scan pics....she probably thought you guys were invading her privacy...:haha: glad all is well....

Hope everyone is doing well.....Corn, Tie, Flarmy, Hopeful, Tulip:hugs:

All the newbies, O'ers, waiting to O'ers, TWW'ers:dust to all

AFM....I'm 8-9 dpo today, had a temp spike this morning up to 99.1 .....never had such a high BBT before....of course it could be nothing as I'm feeling awful coming down with ....something...runny nose and now my chest feels congested:dohh: gotta watch that as I'm asthmatic...I'm dizzy too and started cramping...no...more like a dull achy pressure like thingy in my uterus and on the right side...IDK hoping its a good sign....:hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss: all


----------



## JLM73

*Maybe* Can you see pink?? I am outside and the sun is too bright for me to see the screen well!! argh!
*Disney* Funny on the last sec move in the stillframes.
I paid a US place here called Meet The Baby to get a 30min long video of DS when I was pregnant, also included about 6-10 stills...:growlmad:
GUESS who had his LEG stright up in front of his face EVERY single visit, and they let me keep coming back to try to get good 4d pics and video!
Little stinker. One of those days, he finalllly had his face showing. As SOON as she put the probe on him, he turrrned his head, and ROLLED away, like all we saw after that was his back- my entire stomach moved like Aliens!!
They are well aware when we try to do things lol. To this day if I try to take a pic, he smiles then quickly turns away when I push the button!!
Def kept the same personality
Oh and when I worked in L&D I spent half the shift "finding" baby's heartbeats again on the monitors, because they allll seemed to Kick the sensors ( very loud screech noise) or flip to the other side lol.
Kids...gotta love em...even in the womb!


----------



## maybe8

I'm not sure what I see or if I see anything at all. I should have used a better sample...but to late now. Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## ashleyg

Pato said:


> :hi: Ashley:happydance:so glad to see you. Saw your little princess on th eswing on fb....shes growing up so fast...:hugs: Those symptoms sound like a :bfp: in the making...FX for you

Hi Pato! :hi: glad to see you're still on here!
I knoooow I can't believe that she is 1 already! Time has flown by. 

I am praying that these symptoms are leading up my positive test! I've never felt like this before


----------



## frangi33

Hey Ashley your symptoms sound really promising! 

As for me I'm my usual snarky self one week before AF is due so I'm not hopeful. 8dpo and still bfn on the tesco cheapies. Gona try with a posh digital one tomorrow and then I'm off out the country for a week.


----------



## ashleyg

Has anyone checked their cervix during the tww and noticed anything?
When I was ovulating, it was high and soft with a lot of watery/slippery cm. I checked it today and it's still high and soft with some lotiony cm.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey Ashley! Welcome back! Really hoping this is your month!!!! I checked my cervix in the tww. When I got my bfp, my cervix never came down and got as hard as it does before AF. It stayed higher and softer. I also had lots of creamy cm. So your signs sound very promising!!! FX tightly for you!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks so much Tie!! That makes me happy to hear :D 
Yeah, it feels exactly as it did when I was close to ovulating except my cm is more lotiony or creamy like you said. I hope these signs are truely leading to my positive test!

How often did you check your cervix during the tww?


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Hey ladies I'm 14 or 15 dpo and eventually got tests today I did it at 5pm and got this it.was clear as day bit my camera is rubbish on my fone.... But i Think im about.to get AF im having sore cramps and had a spot of blood twice today it's not looking good.... I Hope u see it as foto is rubbish and test was so clear even my friends eyes nearly popped out her head... But i Feel numb I just don't know now
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-24-20-06-16.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley that's how all my bfp months are!!!! Although there are some days my cervix would feel lower but still never low and hard like af, usually just stayed high and super soft!!


----------



## ashleyg

Ahh! I'm excited to hear that pink!!! Eeek I am even more impatient to test now 

Congratulation on your pregnancy girly! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you girl! We just need to get through the next 4 ish weeks and I think I'll be in the clear!!! My first ultrasound is in 11 days EEEEEK!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Well ladies... my results weren't good... I have to have cryotherapy to remove precancerous cells...


----------



## Disneymom1129

JLM73 said:


> *Maybe* Can you see pink?? I am outside and the sun is too bright for me to see the screen well!! argh!
> *Disney* Funny on the last sec move in the stillframes.
> I paid a US place here called Meet The Baby to get a 30min long video of DS when I was pregnant, also included about 6-10 stills...:growlmad:
> GUESS who had his LEG stright up in front of his face EVERY single visit, and they let me keep coming back to try to get good 4d pics and video!
> Little stinker. One of those days, he finalllly had his face showing. As SOON as she put the probe on him, he turrrned his head, and ROLLED away, like all we saw after that was his back- my entire stomach moved like Aliens!!
> They are well aware when we try to do things lol. To this day if I try to take a pic, he smiles then quickly turns away when I push the button!!
> Def kept the same personality
> Oh and when I worked in L&D I spent half the shift "finding" baby's heartbeats again on the monitors, because they allll seemed to Kick the sensors ( very loud screech noise) or flip to the other side lol.
> Kids...gotta love em...even in the womb!

Too funny! It's like they know that we are watching them. Little boogers :haha:


ashleyg said:


> Has anyone checked their cervix during the tww and noticed anything?
> When I was ovulating, it was high and soft with a lot of watery/slippery cm. I checked it today and it's still high and soft with some lotiony cm.

I tried checking my CP during the month I conceived. I don't think I was very good at it. I know it usually stays up high if you are pregnant though.


Mrs. MB said:


> Well ladies... my results weren't good... I have to have cryotherapy to remove precancerous cells...

I am very sorry to hear that. How are you doing? Thankful that you have caught it early, and you can begin treatment. You are in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Pink: I have a feeling this will be such a positive pregnancy for you <3

Mrs. MB : I'm so so sorry! 

Disney: I know I'm too early to be pregnant...but maybe it's a sign that something happening in there? Haha


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> Well ladies... my results weren't good... I have to have cryotherapy to remove precancerous cells...

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry....But I'm glad that they caught it early....do you know the therapy will begin....I know you're gonna worry but we're all here for you....praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley, Pato, Disney... thank you ladies! Feels amazing to know how caring you are! We start with one procedure on Oct. 22 and then do another test once the healing process is complete. We go from there.


----------



## pinkpassion

O mrs. Mb ... I'm so sorry :cry:... snuggle your puppy (and post more pics) ..we are all here for you and I'm so glad they caught it early. My sister had to have something done for cancer cells on her cervix and had half her cervix removed. She went on to have a healthy pregnancy and delivered full term and vaginally at that an almost 10 lb baby!! I don't know if that's even the same thing but hope it's positivity your way!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah Ashley that sounds exactly like mine the month I got my bfp! I checked once a day, at the same time everyday. FX girl!!!

Mrs. MB I am so sorry to hear that. I am not sure what that means or what type of therapies you will need but I am praying for you! We are here for you! 

Pink can't wait for your scan!!!! So excited!


----------



## ela312012

frangi33 said:


> Awesome corn!
> 
> Wow mommy and ela that's amazing news! How many dpo are you both? X

hiya. I was 13 dpo yesterday when I tested :)


----------



## JLM73

Ditto Ashley - though mine is getting firmer, so I put med texture
With my son I was med-high and firm most the first 8 wks!
My cervix opening is tilted toward back too
:dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs.MB I am so sorry hun....can't say I understand how you are feeling but I will say that this is just another storm you have to bare in order to get to ur rainbow....trust me I know all to well about the storms of life....no worries though you got this and just know that I'm always here if u wanna vent...please try not to stress because stress brings on other issues trust me I know....you are in my thoughts Mrs.MB and I'm sending you a huge hug!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disney thanks hun I'm looking forward to a speedy recovery as well....


----------



## busytulip

Dream I felt achy and cramped like AF was coming and ended up with a BFP. FX'd it's the same for you. I can't see the test well, but I hope tomorrow's is much darker.

MrsMB I had cryo followed by months of treatment and procedures for STG II cancer-you will overcome this. And it does not mean the end of your childbearing dreams. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I randomly decided to take an OPK tonight because of all the symptoms I've been having and to make extra sure I'm done ovulating. 

And it came back with the 2nd line pretty dark. I know it's not a positive OPK but usually this far in my cycle the 2nd line is barely even noticeable because it's so light. So unless AF is coming 2 weeks early idk why it would look like that!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

Could very well be a good sign ash!!!


----------



## ashleyg

We will see I guess! I was shocked to see the line so clearly though haha. Like I said usually it's barely even visible!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley!!!!!! Ok ok I'm on fb with u so I see u every day..lmbo!! Jk.. but seriously soooo glad your back luv!! 
Guys I've been busy .. but popping in here and there, I'm early in the tww now and hanging out ... well I hope everyone knocked up is feeling wonderful!! :haha: And all ttcers are getting bfp soooon! 

So Maybe.. I think I seen something on the frer didn't tweak it though.. but I noticed it's a old frer and not a 'new one' so that's a good thing, because the new ones suck and they have terrible evaps ugh! So anyways luv gl!! Hopefully this is it!

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; have a great nite ladies hope every one is gooood


----------



## emms110

Mrs MB im sorry to hear that. Sending love your way.

Due af today, nothing so far but Im pretty sure I feel it coming. Also tested this morning and bfn.


----------



## maybe8

And she got me. Woke up to the witch, 4-5 days late. So not impressed!


----------



## maybe8

MrsB...I'm sorry you are going through this but treating precancerous is much better than finding it later. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## emms110

Maybe - that sucks. I definitely prefer for her to come on time rather than late as it just gives you false hope. Im sorry she got you. Pretty sure I will be joining you soon though. At least our timings should be similar so we can stick together next cycle.


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

And the witch is here CD 1 begins


----------



## emms110

Dream - sorry she got you too. Positive thinking for next cycle


----------



## busytulip

Dream and maybe, so sorry the witch got you both. She is so very cruel. :(

Ash it wouldn't be the first time I've seen someone get a pos OPK later in their cycle only to test a few days later for their BFP. Super promising!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I randomly decided to take an OPK tonight because of all the symptoms I've been having and to make extra sure I'm done ovulating.
> 
> And it came back with the 2nd line pretty dark. I know it's not a positive OPK but usually this far in my cycle the 2nd line is barely even noticeable because it's so light. So unless AF is coming 2 weeks early idk why it would look like that!

Hey Ash...I got a very positive OPK a few cycles back but turned out to be nothing....someone said we carry those hormones in our system all the time and not to get to wrked up about a positive OPK but hey everyone is different and this could be the beginning of something for you...not sure if I had any strange symptoms so this could be it for you...good luck my friend!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry dream and maybe :hugs: 
Try to keep your heads up.&#9825;&#9825;.. come on pato we r goin on a hunt :trouble:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Dream and Maybe! FX for this next cycle for you both! We are here for you!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Leaving for my scan in about 30 minutes!!!! Eeek! So so so excited! What do you guys think....pink or blue?


----------



## ccoastgal

The witch got me yesterday. I am going to try to take some time off from posting. I am taking this extremely hard and it doesn't help that I woke up feeling nauseated and am still feeling that way. Also when my DH found out I started he was bummed and said that he was hopeful after I had that spotting episode since that has never happened before. :cry::cry:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Coast I am soooo sorry! Our bodies are so cruel! Take all the time you need, but know we are all here for you sweetie! Sending you hugs!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Coast, maybe, & dream rough day my loves! Sending positive vibes for the next go around :) it'll happen. 

MB I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through that and I'm very thankful that they caught it so early! Sending <3 

Tie I think I'm going girl for you... No idea why. Usually when I switch my usual boy guess I'm wrong lol excited to find out either way :)


----------



## busytulip

I have no guess tie since I'm dreadful at it. Just wanted to send positive vibes that LO is cooperative and lets you get a peek.

So sorry ccoast :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Maybe, Dream, CCoast*:hugs: Sorry the old wench came to visit.

*Tie* Eagerly awaiting your update!

:dust:


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm sorry dream and maybe :hugs:
> Try to keep your heads up.&#9825;&#9825;.. come on pato we r goin on a hunt :trouble:

I'm with you girl...I gots yo back....:ninja::gun::gun:


----------



## Pato

TheTiebreaker said:


> Leaving for my scan in about 30 minutes!!!! Eeek! So so so excited! What do you guys think....pink or blue?

blue.....:haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ccoast, maybe, dream....I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie I'm excited for u! Hope u find out! I'll say boy just for fun ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, thank you so much for all your positive thoughts, prayers and encouragement. I'm just thinking - why did it have to happen now? You know, I was on birth control for some many years and it was all fine and now that I'm trying for a baby... I suppose that's beside the point. Just need to get through it and that's that... My best friend had leep about six years ago and she's been fine since... I know it's very common nowadays but it's still such a bummer.

To all the ladies on CD1 - I'm so sorry. Sending you big hugs and lots of love. You're all cycle buddies though so let's see how many eggs we can catch next month. It's going to be our own little Easter Egg Hunt :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Dream, Maybe, and Ccoast- I am sorry the :witch: showed up. Darn her. You guys are all cycle buddies now and maybe will all get your BFPs next month!

Tie- I'm saying PINK since I want another team pink member with me! :haha:

MrsMB- Your positive attitude about all of this is awesome. We are all here for you if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Ccoast, Maybe and Dream.....This just sucks...I'm so sorry lovelies....Coast I completely understand that feeling..:hugs::hugs::hugs: for you all


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mrs MB, I had surgery about 10 years ago for the same thing. It was okay and not too bad and recovery was quick. It didn't affect my chances of TTC at a later date either. Thinking of you and I wish you a speedy recovery. 

Ladies, can any of you help? My chart shows ovulation, but do you think it will change to CD33 if temps still go up? Xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie ! Make it pink!! &#9825; 
I'm on pins and needles waiting!!!

Coast I'm sorry luv :hugs: we are here &#9825;&#9825;

Mrs. Mb idk why things work the way they do but I do know we are here for u for support and there's always sun after rain :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs. Mb my heart goes out to you...I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey ladies, sorry it took me so long to get you all an update. We went to lunch with the family afterwards. Everything went really great. Baby took awhile to cooperate and let us get a good peek. The tech had to bounce my belly around to get a look. Lol. Well, happy to say that her guess at 12 weeks was right!!! It's a GIRL! I will post some pics in just a sec. My kids and husband were a little disappointed but got over it pretty quick. So happy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay a baby girl!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; congratulations tie!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry it wouldn't let me post more than one pic at a time. Love our little princess already!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay! Team pink <3 congratulations tie!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww love those sweet pics tie!!!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## emms110

Such good photos tie


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome to Team Pink Tie!! Congrats! :kiss:


----------



## frangi33

Big hugs girls!

Woo hoo pato a boy!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie beautiful pictures of your little girl!!


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Tie!! :pink:
That first photo is amazing!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies..
I've been crazy busy all day! And I've been so sick today!! Can't eat anything and hard to force anything down without gagging, luckily water and chocolate milk go down fine but no nutritional value food.. do you think it's ok? I don't want to starve the baby.. my nausea/sickness has never been this bad!! It took me 4 tries to take my vitamins this morning and I vomited them up twice.. finally got them down and held orange juice down just to have something on my stomach!!! Got any tips? Do those nausea bands work?! I'm having such a hard time feeding dd and I feel so bad because it makes me so sick to feed her so I'd rather just give her unhealthy easy "snacks " that she can do herself and I don't have to prepare!


----------



## pinkpassion

To all the ladies on cd1... I'm so so sorry!!! I know that's incredibly devastating!!!!!! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Pink* You should see if your doc can get you some Zofran(Ondansetron) We gave it to ladies at the hospital for nausea.
Hope you feel better, and yea...baby will siphon whatever it needs no matter how little you eat lol. There's no stopping them!

*Tie*AWESOME pics! LOVE the profile. Poor thing having ppl bounce her to get a "butterfly" shot :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink don't worry luv baby will be fine even when you feel dehydrated, no worries, try sticking a piece of chewable childrens benedryl in your cheek and letting it disolve.. it's SUPER anti nausea med.!! Hope u feel better soon&#9825;&#9825;


How are you doing Corn??&#9825; feeling ok?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi muffin! I'm nauseous all day everyday. I just dry heave in the mornings, and can eat pretty regular but feel horrible all day and can't do much besides lay around. 

Pink it's so hard cause everyone's different, I can't stomach chocolate milk or juice, nothing chocolate...and I use to love it! Sour and salty seems to help me a bit. Sucking on jolly ranchers or sour gummies, lemon water helps but nothing makes me feel better or takes that aweful taste out of my mouth.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Get the nausea bands corn! They r like $8 at Walmart in the meds section they r the wrist bands with pressure points, I'm telling u they kept me out out the hospital luv, and the chewable benedryl in my cheek, I would have died without the 2 (and lemon water) I'm so sorry your sick punkin! :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry ladies feeling sick. I was the same way. Dr put me on anti nausea meds that worked wonders, maybe you can ask about getting something. It does get better :)


----------



## ashleyg

Tie - the photos are so cute!! Precious little girl <3

Pink - I'm sorry you're feeling so sick! Have you tried ginger altoid candy? When I was pregnant with my daughter they helped my nausea SO much. I got them at Whole Foods! Idk if you have one where you are, but any health food store should have something like that.

Muffin - Hey girly! I am glad to be back too! :)


I'm so sorry for all the ladies who got AF :(


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: Sorry I am miss complainer lately but I have been feeling so awful all week long. My stomach has been so upset(Sorry...TMI on the way but it's been like diarrhea every day since like 1dpo. Not normal for me at all!!!), gurgle-y, and crampy since I was like 1dpo and has stayed that way all week! There are some points during the day where I feel better than others...but tonight it has hit me hard! I just feel so crappy most of the time :nope: Something just feels "off". 

I will be 6 dpo tomorrow so I have no idea why I'm feeling like this since it's too early for any pregnancy symptoms...right? I know it's not related to ovulation because I have never felt this awful during the TWW for the last 5/6 months we have been TTC. AF is due Oct 7 so it's still too far away for me to be getting any PMS yet. And plus it doesn't make sense that it would start at 1dpo either :wacko:WHAT IS GOING ON?!

I know that it's not something I ate because the rest of my family is fine. Ugh I just want to know already!


----------



## DreamHopeBeli

Congratulations tie a beautiful baby girl.... 

Pink i Hope u get some relief soon from the sickness


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, 
I know exactly how you feel... I don't want to give you false hope but that's how I feel everything time I'm pregnant. I knew this time I was pregnant and kept getting bfns and it was really upsetting because I just knew I had to be pregnant. 
Everyone always says it's too early for symptoms until the egg implants and starts producing hcg... HOWEVER.... there have been so many studies showing the egg releases something that tells the body it's been fertilized and is on its way to get implanted so the body can prepare better than normal. I will look for those studies and post them, because honestly on months I get pregnant I definitely feel different and since I've been there 6 times, I feel like when I feel those things I can pinpoint them.. it was very interesting to read because everyone says impossible but I said it can't be impossible!!!!


----------



## Pato

Gmail lovelies.... 
Tie that first pic is amazing...congrats on Team pink.....
Corn honey I'm sorry this ms is doing you in....hope u get some relief soon . ...
Pink honey...:hugs:
Hope everyone is doing well.
AFM....I'm full of cold....had to buy and use an inhaler last night. I'm asthmatic but haven't been bothered by it for yrs....and I'm crampy today....just waiting now for the witch to show up . ....stupse


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sorry pato!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley, like pink I also had a lot of that flu like ickiness before BFP... It started a few days after o but I can't remember how many. I had that, super sore nipples, and increase in cm all very early so it is possible even though some will tell you that it's not. Best of luck! 

Pato, you get to feeling better hun. That's no fun :(


----------



## busytulip

Ashley I also 'just knew' and was testing like a crazy person (not the norm for me). I'm really praying you get your BFP.

Pato :( I'm sorry you are feeling unwell. I hope it clears soon.

JLM Zofran is no longer first line drug therapy for nausea in pregnant women. At our hospital we give a lot of Phenergan. But for long term use Diclegis is becoming pretty popular.

Corn, Pink so sorry you ladies are dealing with rough MS. I had HG with my last 3 pregnancies and it was really hard. I think if I had hear try x,y, z one more time I was going to scream. I hope you guys are able to find something that at least makes the day manageable. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Busy, hopeful & pink - thanks so much ladies. It's god to know that I'm not crazy and could be having all of these symptoms early. Like you all said, this isn't the norm for me either so it's weird that I've been feeling like this all week long.

I am 6dpo today and decided I would test just to see if anything would show up since I feel like shit. Can you see anything??
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 24









2.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 15


----------



## busytulip

I think I see a little hint of a squinter on the bottom, but not in the negative. Maybe try and hold off testing for several days more. :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

ashley g that's awful, not knowing whats going on is the worst. Just try your best to look after yourself 

Tie those photos look incredible!

Sorry to everyone that didn't get a BFP this month :( Fingers crossed next month is the month for everyone!

I thought I was out this month with all tests being negative but am 10dpo today and I'm pretty sure I had an implantation bleed. Gona try and not think about it till AF is due in 4 days time as I'm flying away for work tomorrow x


----------



## pinkpassion

I do believe I see something ashley!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. It's so hard to tell and I don't want to get my hopes up either.


----------



## ashleyg

Still cramping off and on today :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Cramping can be a very good sign that a baby is snuggling in!!!! :thumbup: :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink and corn, sorry about the ms :(. Mine lasted from 6-10 weeks and was awful, even though I never threw up. For me the only thing that kind of worked was never letting my tummy be empty, as hard as it was to eat something. Feel better soon :flower:

Ashley, it's still early! But your symptoms sound promising! I hope this is your month!


----------



## pinkpassion

Out of desperation I went to the store and bought sea bands and preggie pop drops... I put on the sea bands immediately and left them on for a while, I was able to eat some soup and then took a shower (took off the bands) and I couldn't really tell a difference with them except they hurt my arms. But I put them back on afrer the shower and I feel better... I'm not sure if it's a combination of the bands, eating and I also used some peppermint essential oil which always helps me!! So I don't know I'm just thankful for a little relief no matter how long it lasts lol!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I hope you guys are right!

I had a few drops of blood on my panty liner when I went pee earlier. I hope that's a good sign! Nothing else when I wiped either


----------



## ashleyg

I hope you start to feel better soon pink! I liked those Preggy pops too. They were good haha


----------



## ashleyg

Also I have a lot of lotiony cm! Dunno if that's good or not haha


----------



## JLM73

*Tulip* Thx for the med update. I didn't realize Phenergan took the lead!
I haven't heard of the last one. I'll ask my doc whenever my bfp comes lol- tho I have never had morn sick ever, so hoping to hold that streak!

*Ash* Are you def 6dpo?
CUz I see something on the bottom one:thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

JLM - according to when I got a positive on my OPK. I don't temp so I go off those lol


----------



## JLM73

Ash- your cm is sounding good, and so is the IB type spots!! Yay...may be a cpl days for you to see stronger lines, but I see something on that bottom one, so FX and :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! <3


----------



## emms110

Ashley - got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, creamy lotiony cm is a great sign!!!! I hope so badly this is your bfp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley I hope this is it luv! But if it was ib a test won't show for a couple days, so don't get down ... but that sounded like ib to me!! Yay!!! Fx toes x


----------



## emms110

Hey ladies, looking for a bit of advice. Af was due yesterday but no sign so far. I just came back from a walk went to the toilet and the was a relatively large glob of clear/white cm. Is this not something you get around the time you ovulate? Im really confused. The consistency was a bit thicker than raw egg whites. Also so sorry I know its tmi.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I am not going to be testing for a few days! 

I had some heartburn last night and this morning which is weird since the only time I've ever gotten heartburn before was when I was pregnant. So we'll see! My tummy feels okay this morning but we will see how the day goes. We are bringing my daughter to her first pumpkin patch this afternoon! I'm so excited haha


----------



## pinkpassion

Emms... some women get globby snot like mucus when they are pregnant... have you tested?! I had it with dd, it was green/yellow tinged sometimes too!! Gl, test and post a pic!!!!


----------



## emms110

Thanks Pink that sounds encouraging. Will test in the morning a post a pic.


----------



## pinkpassion

Everything with you is sounding good ash!!! You can have ib even after a bfp, just means baby is snuggling in better!!
Sounds like a wonderful time with your dd!!! I look forward to pics!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok let me correct myself.. lol.. if it was actual implantation it won't show up on a test for a couple days..(because that's of coarse when hcg begins) but yes pink is right if it was IB it can happen at same time as bfp, or after, sorry ash I worded that incorrect, thank u pink ;) 

Good luck luv! Can't wait for you to test!! 

Pink I hope your feeling better buttercup!! &#9825;&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I'm still really sick lol.. I'm getting through it by sucking on candy pretty much non stop, and crackers, so nothing nutritionally sound!!! And I'm pretty sure I'm going to rot out my teeth before the end of this!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink I'm so sorry luv :( but you still just made me Crack up (talking about your teeth)and I know it's not funny at all .. 

as far as the nausea bands (sea bands) go .. it's hard to tell somedays, but with my last I was sick from 6-17 weeks 24/7 and they sooo gave me just enough relief not to wanna die, as for that other medication,
I think Zofran has been linked to birth defects, and I think they give fenergen sp? Now

, but for me the sea bands and benedryl pieces in my cheek with lemon water helped me the most. It was awful, and I'm soooo sorry you r going through it, and wish it over fast :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

pink - I hope it really is baby snuggling in! 

muffin - lol muffin! I get what you're saying! :D

How are you ladies doing? I'm sorry you're still feeling so sick pink!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: I have been SO tired all day today. On the way home from the pumpkin patch I could barely stay awake in the car. As soon as we got in the house I napped for like 2 hours lol. 

Last night I didn't sleep well at all. I kept waking up every few hours because I was having really vivid nightmares...which is so weird for me since I never have those :( But I still was getting some sharp cramps while we were out, and then those kind of gradually turned into AF type cramps. So far it's been a week straight of cramping :dohh: I hope it leads to something positive though :baby: haha that would be nice!

But the pumpkin patch was super fun! My daughter loved it. She went on her first pony ride, rode her first mary-go-round, and went to the petting zoo. I'm so glad we went!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I really hope you get to feeling better soon pink. 

Ashley, everything sounds very promising!! I'm glad you had a nice weekend. 

Afm I'm getting stuff for pumpkin bread tomorrow! I'm totally that ridiculous pregnant lady right now. It's all I've been thinking about all day :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Mmm pumpkin bread sounds amazing! I love the fall so much. My husband eventually starts to get tired of the house smelling like pumpkin and apple all the time though :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Tonight I'm feeling super tired and have been having cramps off and on. I cleaned the house earlier this evening and the cramps seemed to get a little more painful when I was moving a lot more. Feeling really bloated and having a lot of watery, slippery, white cm! I'm so anxious to test and figure out what the heck is going on.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so anxious for you to test!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see a beautiful bfp on your tests!!!!!


----------



## emms110

So I tested this morning and got a bfn. No point in posting a pic cause there was no sign of a line.


----------



## pinkpassion

O no emms!!!! I'm so sorry!!!!! I know how devastating bfns are!!!! How many dpo are you??


----------



## maybe8

Good morning ladies!

To all of my cycle buddies, good luck! I hate that witch!!!

Tie, is she sucking her thumb? I love that pic. Does she have a name?

Ashley...symptoms sound promising. I see the line on the test but am not sure if it is an evap/indent or a bfp. I hope it gets darker!

To those with ms, I'm sorry. I don't have any words of wisdom, but hope it passes soon.

To those waiting to o and to test.....best of luck. Hope the egg hunt is good....that was very funny!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, just thought I would pop in and cheer all of my ladies waiting to test on!

Ash I really have my fingers crossed for you!

Pato when will you test

Muffin where are you in this cycle

Emms Im so sosrry :hugs:

Pink and Corn I really hope the MS settles down soon....I remember with my 2nd daughter I had it through out the entire pregnancy but she was the biggest baby for me lol 7lbs 15ozs....

Hope all the mommas are doing when and the little beans are snugged tight for the ride!

AFM im just sitting back waiting :coffee: lol....im due for AF next week so that's exciting right lol!

Love you gals!

If I have forgotten anyone it's not on purpose it's just that im in and out of the thread and can't really catch up lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Leaving for my scan in about 30 minutes!!!! Eeek! So so so excited! What do you guys think....pink or blue?

:happydance:



ccoastgal said:


> The witch got me yesterday. I am going to try to take some time off from posting. I am taking this extremely hard and it doesn't help that I woke up feeling nauseated and am still feeling that way. Also when my DH found out I started he was bummed and said that he was hopeful after I had that spotting episode since that has never happened before. :cry::cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry!



Teeny Weeny said:


> Ladies, can any of you help? My chart shows ovulation, but do you think it will change to CD33 if temps still go up? Xx

I'm not that great with temping but I must say I give you props. a 30+ day cycle length would kill me!



TheTiebreaker said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me so long to get you all an update. We went to lunch with the family afterwards. Everything went really great. Baby took awhile to cooperate and let us get a good peek. The tech had to bounce my belly around to get a look. Lol. Well, happy to say that her guess at 12 weeks was right!!! It's a GIRL! I will post some pics in just a sec. My kids and husband were a little disappointed but got over it pretty quick. So happy!

Congrats!



TheTiebreaker said:


> View attachment 898591

So cute



pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies..
> I've been crazy busy all day! And I've been so sick today!! Can't eat anything and hard to force anything down without gagging, luckily water and chocolate milk go down fine but no nutritional value food.. do you think it's ok? I don't want to starve the baby.. my nausea/sickness has never been this bad!! It took me 4 tries to take my vitamins this morning and I vomited them up twice.. finally got them down and held orange juice down just to have something on my stomach!!! Got any tips? Do those nausea bands work?! I'm having such a hard time feeding dd and I feel so bad because it makes me so sick to feed her so I'd rather just give her unhealthy easy "snacks " that she can do herself and I don't have to prepare!

Hope you feel better soon. My idea of the food thing is eat what you can. You can worry about nutritional value in second tri/when you're feeling better.
Personally ice cold lemon water and preggie pops were my saving grace.



ashleyg said:


> AFM: Sorry I am miss complainer lately but I have been feeling so awful all week long. My stomach has been so upset(Sorry...TMI on the way but it's been like diarrhea every day since like 1dpo. Not normal for me at all!!!), gurgle-y, and crampy since I was like 1dpo and has stayed that way all week! There are some points during the day where I feel better than others...but tonight it has hit me hard! I just feel so crappy most of the time :nope: Something just feels "off".
> 
> I will be 6 dpo tomorrow so I have no idea why I'm feeling like this since it's too early for any pregnancy symptoms...right? I know it's not related to ovulation because I have never felt this awful during the TWW for the last 5/6 months we have been TTC. AF is due Oct 7 so it's still too far away for me to be getting any PMS yet. And plus it doesn't make sense that it would start at 1dpo either :wacko:WHAT IS GOING ON?!
> 
> I know that it's not something I ate because the rest of my family is fine. Ugh I just want to know already!

FX! :dust:




Pato said:


> AFM....I'm full of cold....had to buy and use an inhaler last night. I'm asthmatic but haven't been bothered by it for yrs....and I'm crampy today....just waiting now for the witch to show up . ....stupse

Feel better soon!



frangi33 said:


> I thought I was out this month with all tests being negative but am 10dpo today and I'm pretty sure I had an implantation bleed. Gona try and not think about it till AF is due in 4 days time as I'm flying away for work tomorrow x

:dust:



pinkpassion said:


> Out of desperation I went to the store and bought sea bands and preggie pop drops... I put on the sea bands immediately and left them on for a while, I was able to eat some soup and then took a shower (took off the bands) and I couldn't really tell a difference with them except they hurt my arms. But I put them back on afrer the shower and I feel better... I'm not sure if it's a combination of the bands, eating and I also used some peppermint essential oil which always helps me!! So I don't know I'm just thankful for a little relief no matter how long it lasts lol!!!

Hope you get better longer relief soon!



emms110 said:


> Hey ladies, looking for a bit of advice. Af was due yesterday but no sign so far. I just came back from a walk went to the toilet and the was a relatively large glob of clear/white cm. Is this not something you get around the time you ovulate? Im really confused. The consistency was a bit thicker than raw egg whites. Also so sorry I know its tmi.

Emms there is no such thing as TMI here hun :flower: cm after O can be a great sign



ashleyg said:


> Thanks ladies! I am not going to be testing for a few days!
> 
> I had some heartburn last night and this morning which is weird since the only time I've ever gotten heartburn before was when I was pregnant. So we'll see! My tummy feels okay this morning but we will see how the day goes. We are bringing my daughter to her first pumpkin patch this afternoon! I'm so excited haha

The pumpkin patch photos were adorable!


----------



## pinkpassion

I woke up after 3 different dreams of me having triplets. Every night I dream of "litters" of babies :haha: ... I remember with dd I dreamed of having sextuplets, so maybe it's another girl!! Everyone keeps telling me it's a boy, I keep saying it's one of each :haha: :rofl: but I'm also obsessed with having twins!!! It would be a dream come true, especially since dh says this is our last but I was 3 or 4 kids , so having 2 now would make me feel better about being "done"


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just thought I'd share

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...ional-topic-to-light_560303f0e4b0fde8b0d109bc


----------



## emms110

Im not sure exactly how many dpo I am as I didnt catch when I o'd. However af was due on Saturday so im 2 days late. Surely it would show up by now?


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful flarmy!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! Ahahahah you and your 'litters' are cracking me up!! :haha:

And 5stars hi luv!! I'm 5dpo not testing till the 5th at 12 dpo just because my lp has been so short (10days) there's no point lol (ok I'm gonna try that anyway lmbo) just tired of wasting money and bfn ya know


----------



## muffinbabes4

Emms I'm sorry luv I hope you get your bfp soon!

Hope all our sick ones are functioning ok today :( 

Well ladies I have a date with grandma..lmbo, so I'll check n later gators! Yall have a great day &#9825;&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Beautiful flarmy!!!! Thanks for sharing!


Yes, I was beautiful. I'm surprised it get so much print space...nit a topic for light reading.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for sharing FLArmy! That made me cry a bit...it was beautiful. And so annoying how people leave negative messages on that...that's the first time I've commented on a public post.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I loved that pic Flarmy! My sister sent it to me and asked if my son would be considered a rainbow baby since I had a miscarriage before him. It was very sweet of her to share. I wish I had known all of you wonderful women back then. I felt very alone in what I was going through. None of the women really close to me had gone through that and so they couldn't understand how I felt. I know you ladies would have made everything a little easier. So glad I have you all now!!! 
Emms- so sorry honey!!!! Hoping your time comes soon!!!!
Maybe- the tech said she was close to sucking her thumb but just had it close to her mouth. She kept rubbing her whole face. It was soooo sweet! Thank you!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love that flarmy. It's so beautiful. My fb announcement mentioned that my baby is a rainbow baby. I'm not sure how many people understood what that meant but it's something very special to us.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Maybe- just remembered that you asked about her name. My husband found a name that he loves. I am still on the fence about it. We really like rustic sounding names. My son's name is Westin Raymond and my daughter's is Reese Nicole. The name my husband found is Memphis. So it would be Memphis Rose. Need some honest opinions!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: I like it tie


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie that's pretty and unique! I wouldn't worry about what anyone thinks :) if you both love it. But honestly it's very nice!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tie I really love that name and I love all of your kids name...I say name your baby whatever you want :hugs: but honestly Memphis Rose is darling!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I had to go read the comments after you posted that hahaha... some people!!!!! SMH!!!


----------



## busytulip

Tie I love your name choices <3

hopeful I may or may not have a pumpkin and cream cheese icing log in the fridge at this very moment :haha:

FLArmy I saw that post making the round on FB, they really are stunning photos and made me cry

emms could you maybe have ovulated and/or implanted later? My tests were still pretty light around time AF was due, I'm still holding out hope that this is your BFP

Ash all of your symptoms sound very promising

5stars :hugs: we are glad to have you popping in and out

Pink you need to keep a journal of your dreams :haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Busy :hi::hugs: how is everything going with you....where are you in the TTC?


----------



## ashleyg

Ladies!! 
I don't have a FRER to take...I want to wait until tomorrow or Wednesday to confirm. But line showed up within the time limit! And there is a line on the top test but it's so freaking tiny that it hardly show up on camera!
 



Attached Files:







pre1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 36









pre2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies just checking in. Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Hoping to see lots of BFPs this week! The :witch: needs to stay far away! 

AFM- not much of course! Feeling kicks alllll the time now. My SO and daughter got to watch her kick from the outside last night. My daughter thought it was the cutest thing ever! And seeing her talk to my tummy made me cry lol. She's going to be such a great big sister. Kicks also woke me up countless times last night. Definitely don't remember feeling my daughter this much (probably because she had an anterior placenta). I've got mixed results for this one... The tech at the private scan place said it was posterior, yet last week the tech at my dr said it was in the front. So I really don't know. 

Have a great day ladies :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

So exciting ash! Can't wait to see that strong frer tomorrow


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Ladies!!
> I don't have a FRER to take...I want to wait until tomorrow or Wednesday to confirm. But line showed up within the time limit! And there is a line on the top test but it's so freaking tiny that it hardly show up on camera!

Yep there's no denying a second line! Woohoo! Hope it gets darker as the days go by! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I am so nervous it's a false positive or something :wacko:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it Ashley!!!! Yay yay yay!!! Go get some frer! Can't wait!!!!!!

Disney isn't it the best feeling in the world?!?!? Happy you're feeling that lo move!

Thanks ladies, the more I think about the name, the more I like it. Thinking it might be the one!!!!! Eeek!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Would it show up on a FRER? AF isn't due for like 10 more days


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Thanks ladies! I am so nervous it's a false positive or something :wacko:

Unfortunately it wouldn't be the first time for you :(. So be cautiously excited! But with all your symptoms I've got the best feeling for you! :thumbup:


TheTiebreaker said:


> I see it Ashley!!!! Yay yay yay!!! Go get some frer! Can't wait!!!!!!
> 
> Disney isn't it the best feeling in the world?!?!? Happy you're feeling that lo move!
> 
> Thanks ladies, the more I think about the name, the more I like it. Thinking it might be the one!!!!! Eeek!!!!!!!

It sure is! Love the name you picked. I love unique names. <3


ashleyg said:


> Would it show up on a FRER? AF isn't due for like 10 more days

I think with FRERs it's 6 days before your missed period.


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh I know. That's why I'm trying not to get excited. But my symptoms have been making me feel weird lately. Hopefully it's the real thing :/


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG THAT'S A BFP!!!!!!! if it shows on the cheapies it will show on the frer, the new frer are 6miul hcg.. so very sensitive!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

And also ash you've never had a line dry like that inight all your false lines!!!! That's GOT to be a bfp!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Exciting Ashely! :)


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhh I know! I am trying to think positive but not get too excited haha. I will try taking a FRER in a day or two to give it time to show lol. I'm sooo nervous


----------



## pinkpassion

I know how nerve-wracking it is!!!! Just remember you have all the great signs AND a line!!!!! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

I keep telling myself that the symptoms I've been feeling aren't normal for me and that it makes sense with the faint line! But I'm nervous it's a chemical like it was the last time I got a few positives on these :(

I am going to the store today so I will pick up a few different tests to take lol. I on'y have a few more Wondfos left so I'll be done with those in the next day or two.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahhhhhhhhh I can't wait!!!!! I'm going to be anxiously stalking!!!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

:dance::headspin::hugs2::wohoo: so happy for you Ash


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks girly!!

lol pink! I'll post on here again whenever I test. I'm beyond scared that it was false :(


----------



## pinkpassion

There's no way it was false!!!!!!!!!

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh we're going to be bump buddies?! (Can you tell I'm excited?! I've been hoping for this for you for so long)!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I know that would be so fun!!


----------



## emms110

Ashley thats definitely a line. How exciting


----------



## ashleyg

OMGGGGG!

I'm still saving the FRER for tomorrow but I had one of these left over from a few months back and thought I would use it just to see. The line is light but it's there! I popped open the test just to make sure I wasn't seeing things and there is def a 2nd line.
 



Attached Files:







a2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 33









a3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18









a1.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## emms110

Yep 100% a line there. I see it.


----------



## ashleyg

Oh my gosh I hope this is it.


----------



## pinkpassion

SEEEEEE I knew it!!!!!! :) can't wait for your frer tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ashleyg

I'M SO NERVOUS THOUGH! omgggg


----------



## emms110

I wouldnt be nervous hun thats def a line.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Emms! I'm trying not to be haha


----------



## frangi33

Ashley fingers crossed, it all sounds very positive.

Tie, I love the name :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yay Ashley! Tomorrow hurry up! :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahh Ashley, things are looking good! I can't wait till tomorrow :) 

Just an update on the pumpkin bread (because well, priorities!) It's absolutely delicious!! Hello fall, I love you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Ahh Ashley, things are looking good! I can't wait till tomorrow :)
> 
> Just an update on the pumpkin bread (because well, priorities!) It's absolutely delicious!! Hello fall, I love you!

Mail me some!! ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Ashley!!! I'm so excited for you. Hurry up tomorrow!!! OMG!!! I'm keeping everything including my ovaries (I don't need them this month, lol) crossed for you!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Ashley* I may very well be the oldest one on here :jo:
and I can see allll your lines:dance:
Congrats! Can't wait to see that FRER

*hopeful*omg your sono pic is adorable! Took me a min to figure the legs over head thing hehe
They sure get confy in there don't they!


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh hopeful.. that's just mean!!!! Bragging about your delicious bread when that actually sounds amazing :rofl: :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

If I could share with everyone I definitely would! 

Thanks JLM! It's kinda hard to see, doesn't help that it's arm is also by it's head so the profile can't really be seen. It just cracks me up lol amazing the positions they get into!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Ashley!!!! That's a line for sure! Can't wait for your test tomorrow!!!! 

The bread does sound amazing!!! It would be so nice if we could all sit around and talk about this face to face eating that yummy bread!!!! Lol. If only!!! 

AFM- I had my appointment today. It went really good. I have gained 3-4 pounds so far. The heart rate was 150. She said my ultrasound looked great. And she was measuring in the 44th percent. Happy things are going good!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So good to hear tie


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay ash!!!!!! I can't wait for tomorrow!!! I'm soooo freaken excited!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay tie! That's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay tie!! I'm so glad mommy and baby is healthy awww&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## busytulip

Great news * tie*!!

*Ash* FX'd those lines just keep getting darker and darker!!!

*5stars* thanks for asking after me, I have a scan next week and am praying everything looks perfect.

*MrsMB* how are you recovering? :hugs:

*Disney* your daughter sounds so sweet, talking to her baby sibling <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

How are you feeling busy?


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> Maybe- just remembered that you asked about her name. My husband found a name that he loves. I am still on the fence about it. We really like rustic sounding names. My son's name is Westin Raymond and my daughter's is Reese Nicole. The name my husband found is Memphis. So it would be Memphis Rose. Need some honest opinions!!!!!

I think it is the name of a war plane. I tried to pick playground safe names, unless she is stunning and popular she will take some hits for it. Just an opinion...don't mean to be insulting.


----------



## ashleyg

frangi33 said:


> Ashley fingers crossed, it all sounds very positive.




Disneymom1129 said:


> Yay Ashley! Tomorrow hurry up! :happydance:




.hopeful.one. said:


> Ahh Ashley, things are looking good! I can't wait till tomorrow :)




Mrs. MB said:


> Oh Ashley!!! I'm so excited for you. Hurry up tomorrow!!! OMG!!! I'm keeping everything including my ovaries (I don't need them this month, lol) crossed for you!!!!




JLM73 said:


> *Ashley* I may very well be the oldest one on here :jo:
> and I can see allll your lines:dance:
> Congrats! Can't wait to see that FRER




TheTiebreaker said:


> Yay Ashley!!!! That's a line for sure! Can't wait for your test tomorrow!!!!




muffinbabes4 said:


> Yay ash!!!!!! I can't wait for tomorrow!!! I'm soooo freaken excited!!!!




busytulip said:


> *Ash* FX'd those lines just keep getting darker and darker!!!

Thanks so much for all your support ladies! I'm praying that this is it. I'm beyond nervous to test in the morning. What if no line shows up?? :nope: ugh this is so nervewracking!!


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB: How are you doing girly?

Tie: I love the name!!

Disney: your daughter sounds so adorable! 

hopeful: I'm jealous. I want some pumpkin bread now haha


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> If I could share with everyone I definitely would!
> 
> Thanks JLM! It's kinda hard to see, doesn't help that it's arm is also by it's head so the profile can't really be seen. It just cracks me up lol amazing the positions they get into!

Ok ok, I'll settle for the recipe :p


busytulip said:


> Great news * tie*!!
> 
> *Ash* FX'd those lines just keep getting darker and darker!!!
> 
> *5stars* thanks for asking after me, I have a scan next week and am praying everything looks perfect.
> 
> *MrsMB* how are you recovering? :hugs:
> 
> *Disney* your daughter sounds so sweet, talking to her baby sibling <3

Excited for your scan! Got everything crossed that everything looks perfect as well :hugs:


ashleyg said:


> Mrs. MB: How are you doing girly?
> 
> Tie: I love the name!!
> 
> Disney: your daughter sounds so adorable!
> 
> hopeful: I'm jealous. I want some pumpkin bread now haha

Thank you! She really is. But I'm a bit biased :laugh2:


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry if I missed anyone! I was trying to skim through throughout the day today!

AFM: Still getting random cramps/stomach aches throughout the day & peeing more often too. Went out with one of my best friends for lunch (she's 37 weeks pregnant!! I'm excited to hopefully have a bump like that again haha) and started feeling sick in the middle of eating my meal and had to stop. Super weird!! Had some random heartburn today also. I'm also starting to feel tired too during the day...idk if that's because of the busy weekend or something else..hopefully ;) 

I have been so nervous about testing tomorrow morning. I have had multiple positive tests before, none of which progressed. So I hope this isn't a chemical again :/ I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight!! AF isn't due for like 8/9 more days so it's still pretty far out for any of this to be PMS related.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well, I guess I am biased, but I already know my daughter is going to be stunning. I also plan on teaching my children that popularity doesn't matter. The things that matter are treating people kind and loving each other. I do not see my children being made fun of because I know they will be wonderful people.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Good luck Ashley!! Rooting for you!!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see the line Ashley. I am positive that you are indeed pregnant! Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Well, I guess I am biased, but I already know my daughter is going to be stunning. I also plan on teaching my children that popularity doesn't matter. The things that matter are treating people kind and loving each other. I do not see my children being made fun of because I know they will be wonderful people.

:hugs: My FIL has given me a lecture on the name we have picked too. He keeps begging us to change it because "He'll be ridiculed and called ANUS" :dohh: but in the end it isn't about what the kids at school will say, it's what the parents want for their little bundle. I think memphis is beautiful and I personally don't see it causing too much teasing but at the same time I sadly think all kids get some kind of teasing at some point. I used to get called princess leia and leonardo and stuff like that all the time. It was an opportunity for my grandmother to help explain to me how to be strong and push back with kindness. 



Ash- anxiously awaiting your test this morning


----------



## maybe8

JLM73 said:


> *Ashley* I may very well be the oldest one on here :jo:
> and I can see allll your lines:dance:
> Congrats! Can't wait to see that FRER
> 
> *hopeful*omg your sono pic is adorable! Took me a min to figure the legs over head thing hehe
> They sure get confy in there don't they!

Nope that's me....and I see the line too!


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> Well, I guess I am biased, but I already know my daughter is going to be stunning. I also plan on teaching my children that popularity doesn't matter. The things that matter are treating people kind and loving each other. I do not see my children being made fun of because I know they will be wonderful people.

I'm sure you are right. I try to teach mine these things also....some days I see my influence and other days not so much. Of course with the size of my family...if one gets teased, they have a whole group to back them up....gang mentality.


----------



## pinkpassion

I was made fun of for my last name.. I was also always made fun of for my height, I'm super short, always have been. I was always told "go back to kindergarten".. I'm not worried about it.. if kids are going to make fun of someone they'll find a reason to do it, name or not!!!!
Tie I think Memphis rose is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I'm waiting anxiously for that frer!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- i had the opposite. I was almost 5'5 in the 4th grade.. super tall.. I was 5'7 by 7th grade and finally topped out at 5'8 in the 9th grade. Always got crap about my height and weight (since I was so tall I was always super skinny at my Disney wedding in 2012 when I was 22 I only weighed 98lbs)

kids can be cruel


----------



## pinkpassion

I think the important thing to teach your kids is to not be a bully , and to stick up for anyone being bullied, not just their siblings! This world is all about "me" and we'll run over anyone to get to the "top".. it's frustrating!!!! Where is the love?


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> I think the important thing to teach your kids is to not be a bully , and to stick up for anyone being bullied, not just their siblings! This world is all about "me" and we'll run over anyone to get to the "top".. it's frustrating!!!! Where is the love?

Sorry pink....didn't mean to upset you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe- I don't think you upset her, she was just voicing her frustration with the way a good majority of children are raised now. 
everyone is entitled to their opinion and we in no way want you to feel like yours isn't valid


----------



## maybe8

Thanks Flarmy....I didn't take it badly. I write the way I talk and it might have lost something in the translation. I do not encourage bullying of any kind and my kids better never start a fight, but I am thankful that they have each other's backs when somebody else starts something. My daughter wears a hearing aid, prime target for some kids, her twin has set them straight. He would be in more trouble for letting it happen than anything the school could dish out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

pinkpassion said:


> I was made fun of for my last name.. I was also always made fun of for my height, I'm super short, always have been. I was always told "go back to kindergarten".. I'm not worried about it.. if kids are going to make fun of someone they'll find a reason to do it, name or not!!!!
> Tie I think Memphis rose is beautiful!!!!!

 I'm 5'. in 5th grade, the first graders were taller than me. let me tell you what. not one person made fun of me for my height- or i'd have punched them in the face. I didn't tolerate being made fun of. it just didn't happen. And seriously, names are so strange these days, i don't know if it'll occur to kids to make fun of names anymore. Tons of kids are getting names of places now too so it sounds totally normal in our society. 

My daughter has a totally normal name, but gets pushed around because well, she's super tiny. She's 4 and looks like she's 2- no kidding. But she speaks like she's older. But i've already let her know that because she's tiny kids will try to push her out of the way (it keeps happening on playgrounds with kids she doesn't know). but i always embraced my size because i could fit where other people couldn't when we were playing. and i still can. i mean really- how many grown adults do you know that can fit in the cabinets during hide and seek ? I believe if you teach your child to be proud of what they are, when the bullies try to make fun of them.... they'll move on, because it won't affect your kid!


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm- i'm 6dpo today. not overly impressed with my temps this cycle either. kind of on the low end. :( thought it was because i was sleeping with the windows open, however last night they were closed. and same.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tie I really like it. I'm sure if kids wanted to tease her for whatever reason they would regardless of her name. Some kids are just mean and all you can do is raise yours right and teach them self confidence. 

Mommy although your temps haven't been that high, the overall pattern looks good. Don't count yourself out just yet! Fx for you 

Ashley!! You're killing me hun, where's that frer!? :headspin:


----------



## pinkpassion

O maybe, hun, you didn't upset me at all .. I was just meaning how kids can be these days, and I don't mean all kids ... maybe I'm not wording it well, I'm so sorry! I didn't mean for you to take it wrong!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley..... I'm waiting. ..... :coffee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Btw .. it's national coffee day!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the support. My husband and I really like the name. We try to pick names that we feel will fit our children. I will teach our children to stand up for themselves and others if they are being bullied. My children are already very confident, loving people.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I luvvvvvvv that name it makes me smile !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo pink!! :coffee: :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh where oh where is our ashley today. .. :coffee:


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry to keep you guys waiting! 

I think those tests were just another fluke I don't think I can see anything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry to keep you guys waiting! 

I think those tests were just another fluke I don't think I can see anything


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Can you post another picture Ashley? I think I see something but I'm not sure if it's just the lighting...

It is still early too, no giving up!


----------



## pinkpassion

I see it ashley I really do!!!


----------



## ashleyg

It's so hard to tell. If you look really closely at the test it looks pink...but it looks like more of a shadow pink than a "line" idk how to explain. I'll try to get another pic. 

I'm still having cramps and sharp pains so idk what is wrong with me if this test isn't positive :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Did you see my first test?? Everyone saw it except me and it was that same shadow of a line! My next test same way only a smidgen darker.. and that day my hcg was only 12!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Can you get another pic in better lighting?


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate all the support. My husband and I really like the name. We try to pick names that we feel will fit our children. I will teach our children to stand up for themselves and others if they are being bullied. My children are already very confident, loving people.

I don't find Memphis a name that would warrant bullying. I find it no different than Brooklyn, London, and all those other "city" names. You just don't hear it as often, which makes it unique! 

I can understand all arguments with the bullying. I was always very tall and overweight growing up, so I know lol. My daughter is very tall for her age, she towers over her entire class. People are shocked when they find out she is only 5. Luckily she is proportionate though so she just looks older, and not overweight like I was!


ashleyg said:


> It's so hard to tell. If you look really closely at the test it looks pink...but it looks like more of a shadow pink than a "line" idk how to explain. I'll try to get another pic.
> 
> I'm still having cramps and sharp pains so idk what is wrong with me if this test isn't positive :(

It's still early Ash! Hang in there! Even at 10 DPO my positive was so faint it probably wouldn't have even showed up at 9 DPO (I know I say this every time lol but it's true). Still have everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay I went outside to take these lol.can you post your test pink?? I never saw it

It won't let me post all the pictures at once. So more are coming
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## ashleyg

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ashleyg

Okay. Last one I think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ashleyg

I can see the line on the invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

Disney: thanks for the confidence. It's just weird that two other tests showed a positive but the FRER still looks negative. Do you have a pic of your tests?


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'll tweak ash I see but am skeptical to the new frer because I get pink lines they have bad evap. But I see!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks muffin. I know I've experienced the band pink evap. So it makes me nervous


----------



## muffinbabes4

I tried luv I'm just not getting much out of it, that doesn't mean anything though, I'm sure if you see it , it's there! Just being difficult for a photo, lol, give it a couple days or even tomorrow, your symptoms are soooo promising, atleast every pregnancy I've had I've had crampy cramps and everything else you have described! This is the longest worse part ..the waiting, but we r here for u!! &#9825;&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-29-12-16-53.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Disney: thanks for the confidence. It's just weird that two other tests showed a positive but the FRER still looks negative. Do you have a pic of your tests?

This was my test at 10 DPO. Not a FRER but ykwim. Lots of second guessing for sure! (This was after it had dried too, it was lighter than this)
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Disney! That def looks positive though!


----------



## ashleyg

So I cracked open the FRER and there isn't a deep indent like there normally is. It just looks like there's a hint of a shadow where the indent would be. Ugh I'm so frustrated


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: try and hold strong Ash. I keep having something catch my eye but it may be too early. take a day or two before trying again and hopefully it'll come up darker


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I would definitely would skip tomorrow and test Thursday or Friday. How many dpo are you?


----------



## ashleyg

I am 9 dpo today. 

Thanks ladies. I am going to try and hold out and test Thursday or so.


----------



## pinkpassion

This was 8-9 dpo... everyone swore they saw something but I wasn't convinced and I was so upset because I just knew I was pregnant and kept seeing lines then no lines then lines on other tests

I finally worked out I was 8 dpo here (I couldn't decide if I should go by the 24th or 25th as ovulation since I ovulated around 1 am on the 25th, after getting people's opinions I went with the 25th making me 8 dpo here)
 



Attached Files:







20150902_071635-1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I can see that a lot more clearly than mine! 
I'm so frustrated I want to cry. I have all of these symptoms and cramps that is so not normal for me. But negative test :(


----------



## ashleyg

When did you get a more positive test?


----------



## pinkpassion

This was the same morning at 8dpo, same urine sample.. this is after it had set for awhile!
 



Attached Files:







20150902_091955-1-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ashleyg

See those are super obvious


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Pink I can see that a lot more clearly than mine!
> I'm so frustrated I want to cry. I have all of these symptoms and cramps that is so not normal for me. But negative test :(

:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

This was the next morning at 9dpo hcg was 12.
 



Attached Files:







20150903_053155-2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

Those are both very tweaked pics!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I think I'm going to be out this cycle. Mine line is barely a line. It almost feels like my eyes are playing tricks on me


----------



## pinkpassion

That's how it starts!!! Email me your original so that it doesn't get all pixilated


----------



## ashleyg

PM me your address!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashley, I am with Flarmy. I keep seeing something that catches my eye. My test at 10 dpo was sooo light, there is no way it would have shown at 9 dpo. Don't give up hope yet!!! Sometimes our bodies know things before a test does! Fingers crossed for you!!!!

Yeah I didn't feel like Memphis would be a name that would get made fun of. Especially now a days; there are so many unique and different names out there. Kids don't seem to care about a name that sounds different. They are more used to it than we were as kids.


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> O maybe, hun, you didn't upset me at all .. I was just meaning how kids can be these days, and I don't mean all kids ... maybe I'm not wording it well, I'm so sorry! I didn't mean for you to take it wrong!!!

We are good pink...love you too!


----------



## pinkpassion

Can you see this??
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-29 12.25.27.png
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm with tie, my first test was at 10dpo and it was super faint! Don't give up hope hun, it's still early days.


----------



## ashleyg

I hope your right tie!! Like I said before if I'm not pregnant then something is wrong with me


----------



## pinkpassion

How about this??
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-29 12.27.55.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ashleyg

I can see them but they're uploading kind of tiny. I'm saving them to my phone to look


----------



## ashleyg

Can you see anything on them pink?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah I can see it very faint!!


----------



## ashleyg

I can see it when I zoom in on my phone. Agh I hope it's actually something


----------



## maybe8

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashley, I am with Flarmy. I keep seeing something that catches my eye. My test at 10 dpo was sooo light, there is no way it would have shown at 9 dpo. Don't give up hope yet!!! Sometimes our bodies know things before a test does! Fingers crossed for you!!!!
> 
> Yeah I didn't feel like Memphis would be a name that would get made fun of. Especially now a days; there are so many unique and different names out there. Kids don't seem to care about a name that sounds different. They are more used to it than we were as kids.

Tie you are right. It will be a special name for a special little girl. 

Ashley...I also see something....but I hate the new frer.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I see faint , the pixels go crazy for some reason went uploaded here!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hope this is it ash!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here it is.. it's definitely there!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-29 12.32.27.jpg
File size: 101.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ashleyg

I see that one too! I hope it's not a really bad indent :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah I'm going to be really mad too


----------



## frangi33

Hey ashley I tested at 10 dpo and got nothing but swear I am pregnant. I've decided to leave it now and test when AF is due on Thurs as I'm convinced I am but must have been testing too early. 

Fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## ashleyg

Keep us updated frang!


Afm: I am cramping and having low back pain. Ugh. If this is my period I just want to hurry up and get it already


----------



## Disneymom1129

Agh I just chipped my tooth! :dohh:

I made an appt for Thurs morning to get it looked at. But they said they need to do xrays? Has anyone gotten dental work done while pregnant? I know my dr said its fine as long as they use an extra abdominal shield but it still makes me nervous. But at the same time I know I don't want to walk around with an obviously chipped tooth the rest of my pregnancy!


:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Gooood grief disney!!? How in the world did u do that and no I haven't , I would wait unless it's bad, but u should be fine with a shield 

Hang in their ash, I know what u mean girl, that was always my 1st sign cramping, but it could go either way, I hope hope hope u get your bfp... like tomorrow !!! 

Afm..lol..I'm 6dpo and waiting till 12 so I dont waste my precious energy... I've come to the conclusion that I'd see a line if dh was the 1 to test, lmbo, but seriously I always see a line, so by 12 for me (since my lp has been so short 10 days) if af doesn't show I can test and it would be straight up + or not..


Well I hope my luvies r having a great night!! 
And all of u with Ms are feeling ok :sick:

This is for u corn :flasher:

Ahahahah!! Ok I'm gonna go have dinner later gators! :toothpick:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks muffin :) that made me laugh hehehe ;) 
Besides having ms myself, my youngest son has strep throat and my oldest had a weird fainting/seizure episode last night so I have to figure out what's going on with him.....and our bathroom is leaking a bit into the living rm ceiling...wahhhhh been a full week of stress! 
Thanks for the laugh :) hope u get a happy surprise at 12dpo!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good grief I'm so sorry corn! I hope u guys figure out what's wrong with your son!? That's crazy! And I hope that strep leaves soon, u sure don't need to catch that ..ugh.. It seems like come 1 come alllll :(


----------



## busytulip

Disney I'm sorry you chipped your tooth, oww! I've actually had to have a chest x-ray done while pregnant, but I would think if there isn't a serious issue that they should be avoided if possible. Hopefully it is an easy cosmetic fix.

Over hear in the corner keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you muffin!

corn so sorry to hear that your LO's are ill. Is your son okay now? Boy when it rains it pours, no pun here sorry.

ash I didn't get my BFP until 12dpo and even then it was pretty light and I was testing days before hand all bfn's. Good luck hun

FLArmy you are sweet to ask, I'm okay. Just getting over some respiratory stuff. MS isn't too bad, more of just a constant nausea. But I will gladly take on every symptom imaginable if it means I get a healthy little baby in the end.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks busy!! Muffin needs some fingers crossed!! And I hope your respiratory stuff clears up, & so glad your ms isn't too bad ..ugh &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Agh I just chipped my tooth! :dohh:
> 
> I made an appt for Thurs morning to get it looked at. But they said they need to do xrays? Has anyone gotten dental work done while pregnant? I know my dr said its fine as long as they use an extra abdominal shield but it still makes me nervous. But at the same time I know I don't want to walk around with an obviously chipped tooth the rest of my pregnancy!
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

yikes. I hope something works out. is it chipped all the way to the gum? if not I'm not sure why they'd need to do xrays.. but then again I know nothing of dentistry.



Cornfieldland said:


> Besides having ms myself, my youngest son has strep throat and my oldest had a weird fainting/seizure episode last night so I have to figure out what's going on with him.....and our bathroom is leaking a bit into the living rm ceiling...wahhhhh been a full week of stress!

:hugs: I hope the strep throat hits the road soon and that our oldest is ok! does he have any history of fainting or seizures? 



busytulip said:


> FLArmy you are sweet to ask, I'm okay. Just getting over some respiratory stuff. MS isn't too bad, more of just a constant nausea. But I will gladly take on every symptom imaginable if it means I get a healthy little baby in the end.

I"m sorry for the nausea but you're right, bring on the symptoms if it means a happy healthy bean!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneymom1129 said:


> Agh I just chipped my tooth! :dohh:
> 
> I made an appt for Thurs morning to get it looked at. But they said they need to do xrays? Has anyone gotten dental work done while pregnant? I know my dr said its fine as long as they use an extra abdominal shield but it still makes me nervous. But at the same time I know I don't want to walk around with an obviously chipped tooth the rest of my pregnancy!
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


Uhhhhh i wouldn't do xrays! how bad is the chip? I know you probably shouldn't swallow any crap they have in your mouth while pregnant (i would assume) but i had a chipped tooth once and i didn't need xrays. it was bottom incisor. took him like ten minutes to fix. he wanted to do all this fancy stuff- but seriously? you still can't tell it happened.



Cornfieldland said:


> Thanks muffin :) that made me laugh hehehe ;)
> Besides having ms myself, my youngest son has strep throat and my oldest had a weird fainting/seizure episode last night so I have to figure out what's going on with him.....and our bathroom is leaking a bit into the living rm ceiling...wahhhhh been a full week of stress!
> Thanks for the laugh :) hope u get a happy surprise at 12dpo!

Oh corn i'm so sorry!!!! What was your son doing while he had the fainting seizure episode? i'm asking because my husband has vasovagal syncope (https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/vasovagal-syncope/basics/definition/con-20026900) which he gets those episodes- but they have a trigger. he can't read anything that is extremely graphic surgical procedures. really odd- but it's his trigger. falls right into a seizure. See if you can remember what he was doing, ask him what he was thinking about (but maybe not in great detail in case it triggers another episode. subject is fine)


afm- 7dpo ! only one more week to wait.


----------



## pinkpassion

Your chart looks great mommyxofxone!!!! Gl can't wait to see tests!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn , I'm sorry about all you're going through!!!!! I hope they can figure out what is going on with your son!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommy- chart looks awesome


ash- are you planning to test today?


How are all our lovely ladies?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks guys, I'm going to take him to the doctor today to see if he can get some testing started. He told me it happened one other time about a year ago, which he never said a word about. Both times he was sitting and stood up to fast he says 
, and then felt weird and tired, then next thing he's on the floor. So maybe it's a sudden drop in blood pressure. It did give me quiet a scare! 

FLArmy any luck with ur DH getting g a job?


----------



## FLArmyWife

No :( Neither of us. things are getting uber tight and I'm feeling extremely disheartened about everything. he does have a lead on a job that he's working on following up on. it's just hard because he doesn't get home from school until 6pm so normally any management he'd talk to is gone. plus his availability right now is crap but his Fall A classes end next week and then he goes to a schedule where he is home by 2pm which will give him much better availability.
I got WIC to try and help out with groceries but my 'allowed foods' via the WIC nutritionist is stuff we don't eat so now it feels pointless to have jumped through the hoops to get it. (stuff like she feels whole milk is too fatty so she put that the only milk we can purchase on WIC is 1%... eww... things like that) 
I even posted sittercity.com a babysitting profile to try and do some of that and no bites. 

I've actually been struggling right now. feeling extremely stupid for being the one to want to try, for pushing for the fertility treatments, and just... not wanting this anymore.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow. Flarmy, I'm so sorry!! I don't know what to say except never regret your decision for a baby! Things have a way of working out, even in the most bleak of situations!!!! Do y'all have help from family? Have y'all tried contacting specific places for help? Sometimes there are groups dedicated to helping people in hard times! I'm so sorry you are going through all that. That's very stressful!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Our families do their best to try and help but in the end neither are really in a position to help.

My dad never pays child support so my mom supports herself, my 21yr old sister (pays for her college, books, car, gas, etc) and my 17yr old sister. I already owe my mom almost $1k just from all the ways she has helped us out this last month and she just got hit with some unexpected bills so she can't help anymore
Then there is my inlaws. My MIL is a principle of a preschool and my FIL just started a new job after being unemployed for 4 months. Plus they pay for my BIL's college, apartment, car, gas, etc. So they're already playing catch-up for themselves.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry flarmy, I would be stressed too. Does your husband get anything from the army? R u able to get food stamps at least? I'm sorry things are so tight. Hopefully your husband gets something soon! Try not to be so down on urself, things will get better!


----------



## Heatherga2015

what you think???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150930_062424226_HDR.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150930_062424226_HDR (1).jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20150930_073604.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20150930_072331.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20150930_062547.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Heatherga2015 said:


> what you think???

I can see it slightly in the negative but nothing on the others. Sorry. FX you get a line soon!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Corn, hoping you get answers on your so soon. That's very scary! 

Disney I would also try to push for no X-rays if possible. I completely understand needing it fixed prebaby though. That'd be quite the wait! 

Flarmy I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling. Don't give up, keep applying. I know how frustrating it can be but it will happen. Post on local fb groups and see if anyone knows who is hiring or looking for a sitter.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi heather are you joining welcome!
I see something but what dpo r u, u are just gonna have to wait it out, fx :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashleeeey are u testing today luv? If your wondfo was picking up something it should be darker today! I hope!!!! :coffee:


Flarmy that's awful that your having all this trouble, just hang in their punkin &#9825;&#9825; but as far as the baby goes, no regrets!! He is meant to be in that belly and luv if we all waited until so called 'perfect' timing... no one but Donald Trump would have a child.. just try your best to keep it together and keep in the back of your mind that you are carrying extra hormones right now and you can't be defeated by non sense that is out of your control, just do your best and what ever you can do, because once that dark place suckers you in... it's a hard place to get out of. 

We luv u, and are here for u and If it came to it, we would just pull together and help if needed. But try to enjoy this time, don't let financial burden suck your joy out of u, this sweet boy and dh needs u and u are a strong momma now that can't afford giving up or wishing it wouldn't have happened.. :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## frangi33

Woke up this morning feeling really chuffed because AF didn't show up in the night as per usual. Went into work really happy looking forward to showing OH when I get back to the UK tomorrow how my boobs have changed in the last week and doing a test.

Sadly AF turned up this afternoon :( It was our first month TTC and I really thought we'd done it. I had all the symptoms. Now I'm back in the hotel room cramping and feeling sorry for myself.

TTC is only fun for the first month :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm so sorry Frangi :hugs: yes your right and alot of woman are on years and not months! They are some strong woman for sure, Well hun I am sorry and me and pato will be over soon witch hunting :trouble: for u ;) try to feel better and smile , when. U don't try it'll happen &#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Oh my god. I am crying right now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 40


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see it Ash! Congrats!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley!!!!!!! Omg !!!! Congratulations! !!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you both!! 
WHERE IS PINK?! I NEED TO SHOW HER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 35


----------



## muffinbabes4

Idk!!! She is probably puking lmbo!! Poor pink :sick: ...Pink!!! Where are u!!??


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Ashley. Xx
FLArmy, I agree with the others. There is no 'right' time for a baby. All will work out in the end I promise. Your baby boy was meant to come to you when he did. Just like my little rainbow baby will come when a higher power decides it's time. 
Keep your chin up lovely. All a baby needs is love foremost and most importantly. You have more than enough of that for him. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg!!!!! I've been dying to see this all day!!!!!! I'm literally crying right now!!!!
Congrats bump buddy!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I literally posted that in all caps.. and they changed it :/ o well. I told you there was a line yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

:bunny::wohoo::hugs2::headspin::yipee: congrats my friend! super happy for you!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!!

I was shaking so badly I couldn't get a clear picture! But I am really preggo...I took a cheapie walmart test and there was a line on there too. Omg omg omg omg!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I had tears in my eyes for u ash too!!! What a wonderful day!!!!!!!! Hurray!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay so when is your edd? It should be around my dd birthday!


----------



## ashleyg

Just calculated...June 13!


----------



## ashleyg

Aw muffin thank you! You guys have been so supportive! I was so excited to post it here haha


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome dd is June 16 and this one due May 17th


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww &#128522; &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Hopefully this one sticks! I am running out to buy more tests today hahaha


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sure it will stick, with all the cramping that's a good sign baby is snuggling in well!!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

YASSSS i am joining, i am 9 dpo and will test continuously LMAO im a POAS addict


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhhh I hope so!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> YASSSS i am joining, i am 9 dpo and will test continuously LMAO im a POAS addict


Hi Heather....weren't we in another thread together? Well welcome to this lovely bunch of gals...you will like it here! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Here is the cheapie that I took. Super faint on camera but I could def see in person!
 



Attached Files:







t1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 28









t2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep! Definitely there!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi heather, good luck! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh its obvious ash!!


----------



## ashleyg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

AWWW ASH!!!!! Massive congratulations. So happy for you!!! Biggest hugs and so much love. My eyes are tearing up too!!! So excited for you!!!

FLAarmy - Babies find their way into the world when they're meant to. Financial situations change on a dime. One day someone has a job and another day it's gone. You guys will find your footing. You and hubby love your little baby blue. You will find a way to make it all work. We are all here for you whatever we can do.

Corn - Hope your boy is Ok. I've had that problem for years. I have low blood pressure and when I was younger it would dip every time I stood up from sitting or laying. I passed out several times. I'm better now but I can't do tanning beds/saunas/hot tubs... If it's just blood pressure being out of whack it's not bad.

AFM: Recovery from the colposcopy was hell... I had this horrible discharge for 7 days and the smell damn near killed me. It's finally over... AF should be arriving today or in the next few days so just minding my time until she shows up. Our baby pup got injured the other day trying to escape his crate and it was $500 in vet bills. Stayed home with him yesterday. He's now been to ER twice and to his regular Dr. once - it's crazy... He'll be ok though.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww mrs.mb ugh that's terrible! I hope all gets better and I'm sorry for the pup :(


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Mrs. Mb! 
I am going to go through and catch up with everyone once my shock wears off haha. 

I took another because I can. Omg!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 33


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hurray!!! I'm soooo happy for u those are awesome bfp!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; the cheapies even look goooood too ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Corn Im so sorry about your son, I hope they get him to feeling better

Mrs MB Im glad you are feeling a lot better! So sorry to hear about ur pup

AFM im still sitting and waiting :coffee: on my little vistor...should be here between Sunday and Wednesday! Im so looking forward to when we can TTC again!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash what dpo are u today? 10?


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin I am 10 dpo!


----------



## frangi33

Ash that's awesome congratulations lovely!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Mrs. Mb! 
I am going to go through and catch up with everyone once my shock wears off haha. 

I took another because I can. Omg!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well you must post if you took another. ;).. have you told dh?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Post!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Never mind I realize it's on the previous page :dohh:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I seen that 1 lmbo I though she had tested again lol


----------



## ashleyg

Hahahaha I can't help it.

Same test it just sat for a little while

Pink: I will probably put our daughter in a "Big Sister" shirt that I bought a few months back and let him figure it out haha. Idk what else to do!
 



Attached Files:







omfg.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## muffinbabes4

Google ashley there's sooo many cute ways! But that is a cute idea!


----------



## ashleyg

I can't wait that long to tell him thought because he will figure it out lol. I usually have one two glasses of wine before bed...if I stop drinking he'll know somethings up LOL :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's drying darker... so there ash.

Welcome heather! :flower:

afm: I'm not trying to ignore what anyone has said to me about what I posted (corn, muffin, mrs mb) it's just easier right now for me to not talk/think about it and focus on everyone else right now

Mrs MB- I'm sorry about your puppy. they are so mischievous aren't they?
also so glad you are finally recooped


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley!!!! Yay!!!! I'm soo excited for you! Huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash what day did you have that spotting? 7 dpo? Or 6


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you hopeful!!

muffin - I believe I was 6dpo when I had it. It was like the tiniest little dot


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u I'm obsessing! 

Ok 1 more question. .. what kind of cheapy is that on top of the wondfo (in the pic where you had the 2 cheapies and the frer was on the left)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely! So happy for you! That's awesome!! :)

Mt's. MB I'm glad ur in the mend... What alot to go through! I hope the rest of the treatment is painless. And what a naughty puppy :) glad he's OK!


----------



## ashleyg

LOL muffin...have you tested yet??

Its a clinical guard cheapie. Only thing that I don't like is that they are suuuuper tiny compared to the wondfo


----------



## ashleyg

Corn thank you girly!


----------



## Breeaa

Hey ladies! I am 1 or 2 dpo, I don't know exactly when I ovulated but it's recently. AF is due to come the 8th or 9th so I am waiting until then to test since I ovulated so late this month. Anybody 1-2 dpo too? 

I am way too impatient right now. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Breeaa

ashleyg said:


> Oh my god. I am crying right nI'm ow

Congrats!!! so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

No ash, lol, I'm only 7dpo, but really going to try and hold out till 11-12


Hi breeaa! I know the wait is the worse! Gl ;)


----------



## Breeaa

muffinbabes4 said:


> No ash, lol, I'm only 7dpo, but really going to try and hold out till 11-12
> 
> 
> Hi breeaa! I know the wait is the worse! Gl ;)

It is most definitely the worst. I keep trying to stay busy but I always end up stalking all of the ladies on here instead. :coffee:


----------



## ashleyg

Breeaa said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god. I am crying right nI'm ow
> 
> Congrats!!! so exciting!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!



muffinbabes4 said:


> No ash, lol, I'm only 7dpo, but really going to try and hold out till 11-12
> 
> 
> Hi breeaa! I know the wait is the worse! Gl ;)

girl, you've got more strength than I did to hold off! I wasn't even supposed to test today :blush:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay yay yay Ashley!!! I just had a feeling that you were! Soooo excited for you! Eeek!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Muffin I am 10 dpo!

Seeee we told you! 10 DPO seems to be the magic number! I've got the biggest grin right now, so happy for you! 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions about my tooth. I will probably ask them to not do X-rays. All that can wait until after. I just want the chip filled for now. FLArmy to answer your question, it isn't up to the gum luckily, but the whole bottom corner 1/4 is missing. Guess we will see how it goes tomorrow! 

FLArmy sorry about the financial stuff going on. We've got some issues as well. SO's work is taking forever to hire him on. He's been a temp for over a year now. We really need him hired on (comes with a raise) before this baby gets here. Getting impatient :(

I will finish catching up tonight. Just had to come check for Ashley's test! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcime Breea. We are in all walks of the journey so you will be im good company no matter where you arein your cycle


----------



## pinkpassion

Ugh, there's been so many losses in our may group :'(.. seriously like 4 people have posted today saying they lost their babies... it's so sad and nerve-wracking!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Yay yay yay Ashley!!! I just had a feeling that you were! Soooo excited for you! Eeek!!!!!

Thank you!!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Seeee we told you! 10 DPO seems to be the magic number! I've got the biggest grin right now, so happy for you!

Thanks girly! It's still hard to believe.


----------



## ashleyg

I think it's like actually reall :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pregg.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 19









pregg1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ashleyg

And this is how I am going to DH. I left it on the counter so he can see right when he walks in.
 



Attached Files:







pregg2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley that's fabulous!!!! Love the announcement to dh!!!! Perfect!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley that's fabulous!!!! Love the announcement to dh!!!! Perfect!!!!

Thanks pink!! Pinterest gave me that idea haha


----------



## muffinbabes4

I love that idea ashley! It's perfect &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Try not to let it get to you pink. Your little bean is doing ok! 

Awesome announcement to dh ash


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I love it! Super cute! 

Pink... I know, I had to stop following the April rainbow babies group.. It seemed every other person had something bad happening and it was depressing :(


----------



## pinkpassion

I think I'm going to unsubscribe to the may group for a little bit!


----------



## Breeaa

ashleyg said:


> And this is how I am going to DH. I left it on the counter so he can see right when he walks in.


Super cute! I love it!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley!! Tell us what dh's reaction was!!??


----------



## ashleyg

He got home 45 minutes ago so now it's had time to sink in hahaha. But he walked in the door and saw the test and just stood there and then he's like "...wait what? Are you serious? Are you joking with me?" LOL omg. He's really excited and in shock that he's going to have two kids haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

So cute ash


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cute Ashley!

Pink if you'd rather not see losses I'd unfollow that group ASAP! I think I saw losses in the Feb group until at least 13 weeks. It was really sad :(


----------



## pinkpassion

I guess it's just the sheer number of them.. it just seems like an unusual amount.. normally it doesn't bother me , because I've been through it is feel like I can offer some understanding. ... so I'm sorry if I come off as insensitive... I don't mean that at all... just as my ultrasound draws closer the emotions that come up with a loss come up and hurt.. so any reminder is like salt in a fresh wound!!! I will be stronger once my ultrasound is over... I'm telling you, having losses really messes you up!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I remember when I was pregnant with my daughter I had to take a break from here for a while because of the losses. It made me so nervous and stressed me out way too much.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats Ashley!!!!
So happy for you xx


----------



## maybe8

Ashley...Congratulations....the progression in just 1 day is crazy.

Flarmy....things are tough for you right now, I am sorry for that. Things will get better. If nothing else put into perspective....look around and see what trials other people have. You are in my thoughts and I hope things turn around for you quickly.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I totally feel the same way, I have my 12wk ultra sound coming up in two weeks and I feel like there's so much riding on it. If I can make it past that point then I will feel much better. 

My son got referred to the children's hospital to see a specialist, so we shall see when they call for appointment. Have the plumber coming this morning to give me the bad news $$$$$ hopefully it's not to painful ;) 
Hope u all have a good Thursday :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely DHs reaction was super cute! That's so sweet he's so excited!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- no one would blame you for wanting to walk away from the may group for a while after all you've been through. it in no way means you are insensitive, just that you care and feel their pain as your pain is fresh also. :hugs: 
We did have angel babies in the feb lovebug group up until 17 weeks which was super scary. I think realistically we all set small goals. 6 weeks... 8 weeks.. 10 weeks.. 12... so on so forth up until Viability but even after that so much can go wrong and it's all a gamble. Can't wait to see your u/s!

Corn, can't believe you're 10 weeks! 



Ok ladies I've been slacking on keeping up with who is testing when and who is where in their cycle. So, if all you lovely ladies would be kind enough to remind me I'll update the first page.
Also, I feel like I missed adding a Sept bfp... can anyone help me figure out who I missed. been such a terrible thread lead


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hmmm...seems like there was a newer lady that had one, but I can't remember exactly when that was...so many pages ;) 

Yay ten weeks! :) my tummy is staring to feel a bit hard


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol corn if you're talking Ash I got her :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

found it back on page 598


----------



## pinkpassion

No there was another lady


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn!!!!!! Happy 10 weeks!!!!! Omg such a wonderful time!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

yep I found it. it was Ela back on page 598.


----------



## pinkpassion

O good


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think I have all the bfps now... now just to try and update testing days for those in the TWW. that I will wait until the girls tell me what their plans are


----------



## maybe8

Corn, I totally skipped you...I'm sorry. What kind of specialist are they referring him to?


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi pink I know how you feel since i had the bleed and baby got the all clear I've felt super uncomfortable seeing all the loses it brings it all flooding back so I've been popping in and out but haven't commented much I had my most recent loss in May at 13 weeks so my safe zone as it were is still a ways off but I definitely feel the same way gonna stick to this thread for a while I think makes me feel less vulnerable if you know what I mean X
Congrats Ashley love how you announced it to your dh soo cool


----------



## Cornfieldland

No I know Ashely wasn't new ;) she just was Mia for a while :) I was referring to one that just popped in and got a BFP like right away...but anyhow u found it. 

Maybe...my son had a seizure episode/passing out...so being referred to a specialist to investigate.


----------



## maybe8

Cornfieldland said:


> No I know Ashely wasn't new ;) she just was Mia for a while :) I was referring to one that just popped in and got a BFP like right away...but anyhow u found it.
> 
> Maybe...my son had a seizure episode/passing out...so being referred to a specialist to investigate.

Right, but are they starting with a neurologist or do they think.k chemical to start?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i just typed up this long thing and it erased grrr...
1st morning my luvlies!!
I have a question (this is my FRIENDS) test lol

This is my friends test she took yesterday and had professionally tweaked .. 
She was 9 dpo and it looked faint pink to me her and the tweaker... she has to call Dr. Asap when gets bfp because she is at risk for tubal, (she had a reversal done, and has already lost 1 tube) so my question

She took 1 this morning and nothing, last month her and I both had faint pinks again, do yall think it's chemical or 
Are these new frer test really that bad!? 
This is insane and expensive and heartbreaking for her , I know pink knows they have a reputation, but good grief this test is faint bfp (the pixels may mess up once it's uploaded here but it is pink and faint.

Thanks ladies any opinion is welcome.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-01-09-08-34.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 24









Screenshot_2015-10-01-09-08-12.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ashleyg

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Congrats Ashley!!!!
> So happy for you xx

Thank you!!



maybe8 said:


> Ashley...Congratulations....the progression in just 1 day is crazy.

I know, I couldn't believe that its already getting darker!



Cornfieldland said:


> Ashely DHs reaction was super cute! That's so sweet he's so excited!

Thanks! I think he is still in shock haha.



FLArmyWife said:


> lol corn if you're talking Ash I got her :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhhh! Still feels so unreal :cloud9: and obviously I had to test again haha :haha:

I could barely sleep at all last night I'm so excited lol. I went to bed at mid night and woke up at 5:30am :blush:

How is everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







ahh.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, that looks like a bfp to me.. I'd tell your friend to go get blood done!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay ashley!!! Nice line!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok i just typed up this long thing and it erased grrr...
> 1st morning my luvlies!!
> I have a question (this is my FRIENDS) test lol
> 
> This is my friends test she took yesterday and had professionally tweaked ..
> She was 9 dpo and it looked faint pink to me her and the tweaker... she has to call Dr. Asap when gets bfp because she is at risk for tubal, (she had a reversal done, and has already lost 1 tube) so my question
> 
> She took 1 this morning and nothing, last month her and I both had faint pinks again, do yall think it's chemical or
> Are these new frer test really that bad!?
> This is insane and expensive and heartbreaking for her , I know pink knows they have a reputation, but good grief this test is faint bfp (the pixels may mess up once it's uploaded here but it is pink and faint.
> 
> Thanks ladies any opinion is welcome.

have no idea about the new tests but I feel like I see a faint line.. kinda like Ash's first one. worse comes to worse she should go in for some betas. Might just be cheaper because there is no guessing game there and then her dr will know right away. GL to her. 





ashleyg said:


> Ahhhh! Still feels so unreal :cloud9: and obviously I had to test again haha :haha:
> 
> I could barely sleep at all last night I'm so excited lol. I went to bed at mid night and woke up at 5:30am :blush:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

getting darker :) :thumbup: are you going to call your dr soon?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Right, but are they starting with a neurologist or do they think.k chemical to start?[/QUOTE]
I have no idea...my dr just said he's referring me to the children's hospital and I should expect a phone call. He just put in the request didn't give me details and he probably has has no clue.


----------



## ashleyg

muffin: I can definately see a line on both of those tests!

Corn: I am so so so sorry about your little one! I just read the past posts. I can;t imagine how stressed out you are !

FLArmy: I am calling today! Eeek I can't believe I'm doing this again haha. I want to request a blood draw as well just to make sure.

Pink: :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Looks like the start of a BFP muffin...but it's so hard to trust a faint line. Frer hopefully changes back.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for a good outcome corn. That you get an answer but it's nothing terrible!

yay ash. can't wait to hear beta results!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks ladies! 
That's what I told her pink..
She was crying on the phone not listening at the moment talking about how hard infertility is... I didn't wanna say well u had 5 kids with no problem and got your tubes tied then undone, and there is a risk involved u may not get preg. There r woman who struggle to have 1, and just because it's not so easy for u now, maybe u just have to work for this 1. But what ever. I didn't wanna hurt her feelings. 

Well afm I'm 8 dpo and struggling to wait till 12 ugh!! It's soooo hard!! It's like the porcelain potty is calling my name and I shall pee!! Lmbo I'm trying I'm trying :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> FX for a good outcome corn. That you get an answer but it's nothing terrible!
> 
> yay ash. can't wait to hear beta results!

I'm nervous! I hope everything is progressing like it's supposed to! I'm already have symptoms like crazy so I'm praying that means it's a healthy pregnancy!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> That's what I told her pink..
> She was crying on the phone not listening at the moment talking about how hard infertility is... I didn't wanna say well u had 5 kids with no problem and got your tubes tied then undone, and there is a risk involved u may not get preg. There r woman who struggle to have 1, and just because it's not so easy for u now, maybe u just have to work for this 1. But what ever. I didn't wanna hurt her feelings.
> 
> Well afm I'm 8 dpo and struggling to wait till 12 ugh!! It's soooo hard!! It's like the porcelain potty is calling my name and I shall pee!! Lmbo I'm trying I'm trying :haha:

LOLOLOL muffin...only 4 more days!! Are you have any symptoms ?


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust: muffin

Ash- all your symptoms sound like a nice strong bean in there


----------



## ashleyg

I had heartburn/acid last night while I was trying to sleep. I didn't get that until I was in the 3rd trimester with my daughter!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ugh heartburn sucks. I've had it the past few nights and it's just terrible. but baby is letting you know he/she is there in one of the only ways it can right now


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> That's what I told her pink..
> She was crying on the phone not listening at the moment talking about how hard infertility is... I didn't wanna say well u had 5 kids with no problem and got your tubes tied then undone, and there is a risk involved u may not get preg. There r woman who struggle to have 1, and just because it's not so easy for u now, maybe u just have to work for this 1. But what ever. I didn't wanna hurt her feelings.
> 
> Well afm I'm 8 dpo and struggling to wait till 12 ugh!! It's soooo hard!! It's like the porcelain potty is calling my name and I shall pee!! Lmbo I'm trying I'm trying :haha:

Muffin I can really understand here pain....yes she may have 5 kids but it doesn't take away the pain when you can't get pregnant with the next one....I have 5 kids and yes I'm struggling and have a lot going on to where I can't pregnant right now but it still doesn't take away the pain I feel...I don't care if a person is on their 1st or 9th baby the pain is the same in my eyes when you keep seeing those BFN....I'm sorry I'm really not attacking you muffin but this is just sensitive to me right now....
Hope all you ladies are doing lovely and have a great day!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo ashley ! I'm just cramping slightly on and off


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ash I'm over the top excited for you....this is so amazing and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months my dear :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> ugh heartburn sucks. I've had it the past few nights and it's just terrible. but baby is letting you know he/she is there in one of the only ways it can right now

Mine was sooo bad with my daughter. It almost made me throw up a few times. I hope it doesn't get like that again. I lived on Zantac for the last month or two haha.

I hope baby is snuggling in really well. My cramps are still here so I think thats a good thing



muffinbabes4 said:


> Lmbo ashley ! I'm just cramping slightly on and off

You know thats what I had! I hope you get your bfp girly!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

my cramping stuck around until about 2 weeks after the bfp. I kept thinking at any moment I'd get AF and it'd all be over. when I finally had a day of no cramping then I worried something else was wrong. oh the joys lol

:hugs: 5stars.


----------



## ashleyg

5starsplus1 said:


> Ash I'm over the top excited for you....this is so amazing and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months my dear :hugs:

Thank you so much! 
I really hope you get your positive after your procedure! I'm thinking of you all the time :)


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> my cramping stuck around until about 2 weeks after the bfp. I kept thinking at any moment I'd get AF and it'd all be over. when I finally had a day of no cramping then I worried something else was wrong. oh the joys lol
> 
> :hugs: 5stars.

Yeah thats exactly what it feels like, I also have the lower back pain too. I know I wil also worry once the cramping stops lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: well know you are not alone in your worry. We are all here for you to reassure you


----------



## ashleyg

:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

That's where I'm at now lol.. all my cramping has slowed way down/stopped... it's been worrying lol.. but my boobs are still sore, I'm still having headaches and I'm still off/on nauseated although not as bad as last week :/


----------



## ashleyg

My stomach is starting to get upset again. I hope I don't have bad morning sickness with this pregnancy


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree 100 % and your right 5stars .. but there is always more to the story abortions etc... im not going into it, but she is selfish, I don't wanna seem inconsiderate to the fact that you are right, it doesn't matter if someone has 15 or 1 or zero, I'm sure the the feelings are deeply their and it's hard. And luv I didn't mean to offend you in any way, I'm sorry please forgive me, I should've stuck a little more info. In there.. I'm sooo sorry I made that story hit home for you. L&#9825;ve u punkin :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well to test or not to test... Eeek ... I know I'm not asking you bunch of clowns lmbo! What do we do to pass the time!! Ok I'm putting the phone down slowly, and going to play with the kids, and staying away from the bathroom :haha: 

Is anyone else testing today? Or close? 

I hope it's not bad for u ash :( :sick:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> I agree 100 % and your right 5stars .. but there is always more to the story abortions etc... im not going into it, but she is selfish, I don't wanna seem inconsiderate to the fact that you are right, it doesn't matter if someone has 15 or 1 or zero, I'm sure the the feelings are deeply their and it's hard. And luv I didn't mean to offend you in any way, I'm sorry please forgive me, I should've stuck a little more info. In there.. I'm sooo sorry I made that story hit home for you. L&#9825;ve u punkin :hugs:

Its ok Muffin Im just bn super sensitive right now....and ur so right there is always more to the story and I really didn't think about it at the moment...We all know how much a BFP means to us right now and it just get frustrating from time to time when you can't get ur BFP right away...maybe I read too much into it and I didn't mean to sound snappy but I do care for all you ladies and I would love nothing more than for all of us to have our BFPs right now but that's not the case...Like you stated some of us just gotta wrk a little harder than others right now....Im sure we will ok be ok in the end...we will all get our little nuggests just at different times in life....I can't hide how emotional I am right now but I can be ok with where I am in the process...Hope all you ladies with MS get better soon :hugs:...Big hugs :hugs: to all the little mommas and Good luck to all you ladies waiting to test...AFM....Im trying to prevent until after my procedure :cry:

LOVE YOU MUFFIN :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hugs: back atcha FlArmy


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning lovelies!! Another busy morning here, I love it! 

Hooray on 10 weeks corn! There's something about hitting double digits that's super exciting. 

Pink I'm sure everything is just fine. I also had a few weeks where I left my group for a whole because seeing all the losses was causing too much stress. It's never a bad thing to step away if that's what you need. 

Ashley I'm still so excited for you! Your hubby's reaction sounds adorable. One thing I regret about this pregnancy is the way I told DH, I woke him up and told him a few minutes after I took the test lol I couldn't wait. 

Can't wait till testing day miss muffin!! 

Hugs and well wishes to you all and Fx for everyone waiting to o or in the tww!! 

Afm today we are ordering our car seat & stroller! So crazy how excited I am over everything lol. I also have been feeling Skittlebug flutters!! It started two weeks ago at late week 15 but I have continued to feel it and I'm sure now that it's baby.


----------



## muffinbabes4

LOVE U my little 5stars !!! :hugs: 

we will all get our bfp's ..

I'm struggling myself trying to take a step back right now saying it's ok it will happen, I had to personally be knocked off my high horse that I really didn't even need to be on. 
I found myself saying well I had 4 pull out babies.. I'm fertile myrtle. .. having no idea what it was like to have to try. It sucks. So to all of u on your zero to your 10th don't give up and hang in there it will happen when it's supposed to and don't give up , never feel like you are a failure, 
Because in all reality you *we are some of the strongest most un giving up ..can handle anything woman EVER .. no one really knows or understands the heartache, waiting a whole month at a time after af shows in anticipation just for a bfn and then scooping up and starting over ..crying on the toilet, sleepless nights at 8 nand 9 dpo knowing we get to test the next day, seeing a faint line, and running out to buy 100 test, just to get bfn on the rest, the sadness, the tears, the journey is real, it can be real heartache, and we can do it and are defeating this long journey slowly but surely we will have babies.. and when they get here will love them and spank them for making us wait sooo Long to hold them. Hehe
I love u ladies and would be lost without yall in my journey :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful that's soooo exciting to feel the baby!! Ahhh!! I love it :) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies! 

Muffin  - your friend's test looks like a positive to me. I can definitely see a line there. 

Corn - congrats on 10 weeks. Another milestone achieved :) I hope that your boy is ok. You guys are both in my thoughts.

Ashley - Yay! That line is progressing so nicely. If I were you I wouldn't get off the toilet! I'd just keep popping those tests one after another because it's so satisfying to see that second line come in!

As for the discussion going on here - there are a lot of things that are unfair in this life and people make decisions they regret all the time. My MIL had an abortion when she was 19-years-old and couldn't have kids again... At the time it was the right decision to make but it cost her the ability to have more. She adopted three wonderful boys (some more wonderful than others) and she is happy but it was a long road... I also have a friend who for years treated abortions as birth control and kept getting pregnant pretty much every time she looked at a guy... 

I'm frustrated myself - I haven't been trying for long and I'm not complaining but it just seems so unfair that I'm going through all these medical problems now that it's time for a baby. I'm on prenatals, I've been working out for years, I eat well, I don't drink, I don't do drugs... Now I do smoke... I work with teenagers and most of them are from broken families from the ghetto crime ridden areas... Those mamas reproduce like bunnies and they do drugs, drink, don't have prenatal care... Ahhh... I'm PMSing hard... my period is two days late (BFN) so it needs to start...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your exactly right mrs. Mb ! And there is also alot more to a story. And everyone has there reasons. 

It will happen and no its not fare to you. :hugs: I hope very much your wait for a lo is over soon and your well awaited bfp is right around the corner &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Good morning ladies. Glad to see everyone is doing well for the most part. 

Got my tooth fixed this morning, no xrays needed! It's temporary though, until after baby gets here. So I go back next March to fix it the way it was supposed to be fixed. Until then you can't even tell!

Also, baby girl is officially half-baked! If the second half goes by as fast as the first, I better start getting more stuff done!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm glad they could temporarily fix and it turned out good disney !


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful - thank you! With my daughter I was so excited I called him at work and told him hahah. This time I tried to be patient! 

That's so amazing that you're already feeling flutters. That's the most amazing thing. I can't wait for that again! 

Mrs. Mb - thanks girl! It's sooo hard not to pee on something every time I sit down lol. I love seeing that line get darker!! 

I hope everything works out for you I'm thinking about you and your treatment!! Hopefully after its done you can get that positive test :) 


AFM : called my gynecologist and I am getting my blood drawn today. Eeek! I get the results tommrow. I'm so anxious. I don't have a date set up for my first appt yet, the lady who schedules them has to call me back. All of this still feels so surreal


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have a stupid question... How do I get a pregnancy ticker in my signature? I've never known how but I think they're so cute.


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney yay for halfway, soon you'll be at V-day!!!! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, click on anyone of our tickers and it will take you to the website and just create one and add it to your signature!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful everytime I look at ur thing I always wonder how far along u are :) if u look at people's tickers there is a little name in the corner, thebump is one of them. Go to the site, follow directions and copy and paste :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

I knew someone would beat me in telling! Pink u little devil! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

:devil: :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so sorry to all you ladies struggling with the disappointment of BFNs and those being forced to wttc because of personal issues :hugs: I hope things turn around soon...all those emotions are tough to deal with month after month.

Disney Yay for 20wks! 
FLArmy happy 22wks!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad they're able to fix it until after princess is born Disney. Also, happy halfway there!

Ty corn


So I had a thought as I was reading through all our lovely ladies posts about different journeys... We should all write a book about the trials and tribulations from each of our journeys.


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm glad they could temporarily fix and it turned out good disney !

Thanks! I am so happy/relieved :)


pinkpassion said:


> Disney yay for halfway, soon you'll be at V-day!!!! :)

:happydance:


.hopeful.one. said:


> I have a stupid question... How do I get a pregnancy ticker in my signature? I've never known how but I think they're so cute.

You just need to paste the BB Code in your signature. For example if you want a Baby Gaga ticker, you would go here https://www.babygaga.com/tickers/pregnancy, configure it, click "Get Code" then copy the BBCODE they give and paste it in your sig :thumbup:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks for all the Help! What would I do without all of you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney that is how I feel! These last 20 weeks flew by and I haven't done a single thing. I am moving my daughter (2 yrs) into her brothers room (4 yrs) for now. They will share until the baby is sleeping through the night really well. Then, I will move both girls into a room together. I am making my kids quilts for their beds so I have been working on that. When I get them both done, I will start getting my daughter moved into the other room. Only then will I be able to start on the baby's room. Sooo much to do!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Got my blood draw done! The guy said that I should be able to get the results online by tonight...but if not then I will find out for sure tomorrow. I have a feeling this is a strong little one though. The lines have already gotten SO much darker.

1st pic: Top test is from this morning and bottom is one I took just now. Ahhh!!

2nd pic: I am an addict! haha. But I just love looking at these. I'm still so in shock
 



Attached Files:







fr1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 19









fr2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash!! Do you want me to tweak for u?? JUST KIDDING lmbo those lines are beautiful &#9825;&#9825; sooo happy for u luv&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ash!! Do you want me to tweak for u?? JUST KIDDING lmbo those lines are beautiful &#9825;&#9825; sooo happy for u luv&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

:rofl: if you think they need it! 
I'm going to nuts waiting for my results tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: ashley you must have spent a fortune on hpts this month :haha: 

But seriously great progression!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

DONT TELL MY HUSBAND PINK! 
Hahah he isn't happy but it makes me feel better to see the line get darker!


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol... I hide tests from DH too but when I get a positive he sees my line up of tests for when to take them, and actually this pregnancy he rationed my tests and told me which ones I could take on which days :rofl: .. he totally gets it though, that I need to see the lines get darker (and I think he enjoys it too because every day he'd say "so what's the verdict , how good did we do?!"


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Holy cow Ashley, that's a lot of tests!!! Lolololol!!! I am still sooo happy for you! Can't wait to hear your betas!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Lol... I hide tests from DH too but when I get a positive he sees my line up of tests for when to take them, and actually this pregnancy he rationed my tests and told me which ones I could take on which days :rofl: .. he totally gets it though, that I need to see the lines get darker (and I think he enjoys it too because every day he'd say "so what's the verdict , how good did we do?!"

Aw haha how sweet! Yeah I think my hubby likes it too secretly lol. He was amazed today when he saw the progression. He was like "wow...it got dark that quick?? I did good!" LOL men ;) 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Holy cow Ashley, that's a lot of tests!!! Lolololol!!! I am still sooo happy for you! Can't wait to hear your betas!

LOL I know it is but I can't help it! 
I'm excited to get my results too. I'm calling first thing when they open tomorrow


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good Friday morning ladies. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sick today, woke up with sore throat and sniffles. And I'm nauseous and just sick.. BUT my first scan is just a few days away now wooohooooo!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## FLArmyWife

getting so close pink! sending you so much :dust:


AFM: thought I'd share a progression collage
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear you are poorly Pink. It's the time of year. I have such a cold and it's driving me mad. Get well soon. Xx

FLArmy, what beautiful pictures. Looking positively fabulous. Xx

Can I be put down for testing the 7th October please. 
At least if it's a BFN, which of course it will be, I have a fertility appointment on the 8th anyway. I'm hoping to be put forward for surgery. FX'd. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

teeney- FX that you won't need that surgery and will get a BFP


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy beautiful bumpdate!

Teeny, what would be the surgery that you would be getting?? I hope you get your bfp instead!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning all...

FlArmy can you please put me in the trying to prevent category until after my surgery....we won't be able to try again until March/April time frame....I feel so out of place now b/c Im not trying...some of you I think will already have given birth by the time I can even start trying again, but it's ok, it's my journey and im going to ride it out...hopefully I will have a couple of bump buddies with me :hugs:...I will cheer you ladies on so yes I will be stalking from time to time and im looking forward to seeing all the lovely rainbow babies :baby:

Oh before I forget, I went to my VA (veteran Affairs) apt and the obgyn said that yes they will pay for everything I need (if I need help) getting pregnant except for IVF...I can get clomid, trigger shots, and even IUI for free :happydance: because im a vet...that was music to my ears lol...but he's sure I won't need any help after I completely heal..He says if im not pregnant in 4 months (which will be April) then we will move forward, he doesn't wanna wait lol...did I mention I love this Dr lol...oh well here's to the 2016 babies :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, I'm sorry hun. When we were told after the loss we needed to prevent I was devastated and I felt so out of place and left out.. it was awful so I can totally relate!!!! I'm so sorry but I'm so excited for all your upcoming stuff and that your dr is so positive AND you have all the help if you need it!!!!!! Keep your head up!! It's going to happen soon!!! This will be a very small bump in your beautiful journey to your little one!!!!


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy...so cute. I love how you wear the same thing...it makes the changes much easier to follow.

5stars...that is great news. In a way I think it would remove one stress of this whole ttc business.

Afm...cycle day 8. Haven't been doing temps or opk. Meant to temp this morning...it fell under my bed! I have a job interview at 1:00. It is a long term contacting position. Mixed feelings about it. I would be happy going back to work and feeling valuable (sahm would get this) but I worry about keeping all my other balls in the air. I'll see how it plays out....they might not even like me.


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks Pink.....really appreciate you understanding how im feeling....I try really hard to be excited for everyone without getting myself in an emotional place but sometimes it hard...but I really do think that im doing better than when I just didn't know why I wasn't getting pregnant...I can deal with the fact that there is a problem better than not knowing and getting frustrated every month...So yes things will get better with the new year and that's what im really trying to focus on now! Love you hun :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

maybe8 said:


> Flarmy...so cute. I love how you wear the same thing...it makes the changes much easier to follow.
> 
> 5stars...that is great news. In a way I think it would remove one stress of this whole ttc business.
> 
> Afm...cycle day 8. Haven't been doing temps or opk. Meant to temp this morning...it fell under my bed! I have a job interview at 1:00. It is a long term contacting position. Mixed feelings about it. I would be happy going back to work and feeling valuable (sahm would get this) but I worry about keeping all my other balls in the air. I'll see how it plays out....they might not even like me.

Yes it makes it a little easier to deal with


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> FlArmy can you please put me in the trying to prevent category until after my surgery....we won't be able to try again until March/April time frame....I feel so out of place now b/c Im not trying...some of you I think will already have given birth by the time I can even start trying again, but it's ok, it's my journey and im going to ride it out...hopefully I will have a couple of bump buddies with me :hugs:...I will cheer you ladies on so yes I will be stalking from time to time and im looking forward to seeing all the lovely rainbow babies :baby:
> 
> Oh before I forget, I went to my VA (veteran Affairs) apt and the obgyn said that yes they will pay for everything I need (if I need help) getting pregnant except for IVF...I can get clomid, trigger shots, and even IUI for free :happydance: because im a vet...that was music to my ears lol...but he's sure I won't need any help after I completely heal..He says if im not pregnant in 4 months (which will be April) then we will move forward, he doesn't wanna wait lol...did I mention I love this Dr lol...oh well here's to the 2016 babies :winkwink:

:hugs: Don't feel out of place! this will always be a place for all of us! and I have a feeling that over the months more ladies will join and you will not be alone in your ttcing after your procedure. 
So glad the VA is being helpful. I was happy to know we had the same options when dh was active which is why I pushed to do clomid even though we'd only been trying for 9 months. Yay for such an optimistic DR who seems to just rock! you'll be joining the bump crew soon 



maybe8 said:


> Flarmy...so cute. I love how you wear the same thing...it makes the changes much easier to follow.
> 
> Afm...cycle day 8. Haven't been doing temps or opk. Meant to temp this morning...it fell under my bed! I have a job interview at 1:00. It is a long term contacting position. Mixed feelings about it. I would be happy going back to work and feeling valuable (sahm would get this) but I worry about keeping all my other balls in the air. I'll see how it plays out....they might not even like me.

Thanks. I got the dress at goodwill right after I found out and figured it was stretchy enough to wear through the entire journey. I also find personally that it's easier to see the progression when I'm wearing the same thing. 
sending you lots of :dust: for the job interview. I completely understand the want to feel valuable as being a SAHW kills me. I want to contribute. 
but I don't think it's possible for them to not like you! if they don't, then there is a problem with them!



side note: I realized I forgot to post a pic of the heirloom cradle that I slept in that now is in the master for baby Sweets to use
 



Attached Files:







cradle.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Teeny Weeny

What a beautiful cradle with a special history. Just gorgeous. Xx

5stars, I'm so glad the VA are willing to do so much for you. I hope that after you have waited to try that your BFP comes quickly. 

AFM, the surgery would be ovarian drilling again. I had it in 2009 to have DS2 along with Clomid. 
I have always struggled to conceive (except DS1 @ 22yrs). I am 35 in less than 2 weeks and feel like time is running away. 
Yesterday marked 6 whole months since my D&C and next month is the month I would have been due. I feel quite sad that I won't see a BFP before then but I have to keep strong and just keep on trying. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh teeny. I hope the procedure helps you get your rainbow baby


----------



## maybe8

FLArmyWife said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all...
> 
> FlArmy can you please put me in the trying to prevent category until after my surgery....we won't be able to try again until March/April time frame....I feel so out of place now b/c Im not trying...some of you I think will already have given birth by the time I can even start trying again, but it's ok, it's my journey and im going to ride it out...hopefully I will have a couple of bump buddies with me :hugs:...I will cheer you ladies on so yes I will be stalking from time to time and im looking forward to seeing all the lovely rainbow babies :baby:
> 
> Oh before I forget, I went to my VA (veteran Affairs) apt and the obgyn said that yes they will pay for everything I need (if I need help) getting pregnant except for IVF...I can get clomid, trigger shots, and even IUI for free :happydance: because im a vet...that was music to my ears lol...but he's sure I won't need any help after I completely heal..He says if im not pregnant in 4 months (which will be April) then we will move forward, he doesn't wanna wait lol...did I mention I love this Dr lol...oh well here's to the 2016 babies :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: Don't feel out of place! this will always be a place for all of us! and I have a feeling that over the months more ladies will join and you will not be alone in your ttcing after your procedure.
> So glad the VA is being helpful. I was happy to know we had the same options when dh was active which is why I pushed to do clomid even though we'd only been trying for 9 months. Yay for such an optimistic DR who seems to just rock! you'll be joining the bump crew soon
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Flarmy...so cute. I love how you wear the same thing...it makes the changes much easier to follow.
> 
> Afm...cycle day 8. Haven't been doing temps or opk. Meant to temp this morning...it fell under my bed! I have a job interview at 1:00. It is a long term contacting position. Mixed feelings about it. I would be happy going back to work and feeling valuable (sahm would get this) but I worry about keeping all my other balls in the air. I'll see how it plays out....they might not even like me.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I got the dress at goodwill right after I found out and figured it was stretchy enough to wear through the entire journey. I also find personally that it's easier to see the progression when I'm wearing the same thing.
> sending you lots of :dust: for the job interview. I completely understand the want to feel valuable as being a SAHW kills me. I want to contribute.
> but I don't think it's possible for them to not like you! if they don't, then there is a problem with them!
> 
> 
> 
> side note: I realized I forgot to post a pic of the heirloom cradle that I slept in that now is in the master for baby Sweets to useClick to expand...

OMG....I love it! I gave my sister a cradle for her bridal shower gift....yeah people were talking!

Thanks for the vote of confidence...I will be me and see where that goes.


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies,

Ashley congrats on your BFP!! Congratulations to you ladies who hit the halfway mark!! That must be soo exciting. 

Muffin go take a test we are all waiting! :coffee:

AFM I am CD 9. I am going to start doing OPK's. Since I have never used them I have some questions. When should I start taking one and at what time of day? Also if the lines are lighter than the control line does that mean I am in my fertile window and when the line gets as dark or darker than the control line I am getting ready Ovulate? Im sorry for the questions I just want to make sure I understand this. I am hoping that DH is ready to BD more than just on the weekends... I think that is our problem. He is just so worn out from the academy that he is too tired which sucks for trying.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning ladies !! 

5stars :( don't feel out of place love the time will pass sooo quickly then you'll have a lo again try to smile and remember how blessed u r and we r all here for u, if I could take away any of your sadness I would luv :hugs: 

Flarmy! Beautiful bump pics! And I absolutely love that cradle &#9825;&#9825;

Pink I'm sorry your sick luv ugh! Hopefully it will pass soon!

Ashley hope that Ms hasn't hit u yet :sick: 

Hope yall have a great day luvies!


----------



## ashleyg

Test results came back. She said that my number is 22 which shows that I'm pregnant and that I'm super early lol. Doctor wants me to go in for another draw tomorrow to make aure numbers are going up. 

Is 22 a good level for 3.5 weeks?


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: 5stars! I know.. happy for others but sad for yourself... it's perfectly normal!!!!

<3 you ladies.. we will all get through whatever happens in life!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, yep all good.. mine was 12 the first draw and 5 days later 428 (22.11 hour doubling time)!!!


----------



## emms110

Hey ladies, sorry I have been so quiet recently just been super busy. How is everyone. Massive congrats Ash. 

So af is nearly a week late. Defo not pregnant as keep getting bfn's. Wish af would just hurry up so I can try again lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- yay! can't wait to hear what those doubled+ numbers are!

pink- feel better hun

ccoast- i never did opks so I'm not sure but I'm sure some of the ladies here will be able to help you.


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I'm so sick today, woke up with sore throat and sniffles. And I'm nauseous and just sick.. BUT my first scan is just a few days away now wooohooooo!!!! :wohoo:

Yuck! I hope you feel better! I was sick a few weeks ago and it was absolutely terrible. :nope:



FLArmyWife said:


> getting so close pink! sending you so much :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM: thought I'd share a progression collage

Look at that bump grow!! 



Teeny Weeny said:


> Sorry to hear you are poorly Pink. It's the time of year. I have such a cold and it's driving me mad. Get well soon. Xx
> 
> FLArmy, what beautiful pictures. Looking positively fabulous. Xx
> 
> Can I be put down for testing the 7th October please.
> At least if it's a BFN, which of course it will be, I have a fertility appointment on the 8th anyway. I'm hoping to be put forward for surgery. FX'd. Xx

I really hope that it helps you get your rainbow. I'll be thinking of you! 



5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> FlArmy can you please put me in the trying to prevent category until after my surgery....we won't be able to try again until March/April time frame....I feel so out of place now b/c Im not trying...some of you I think will already have given birth by the time I can even start trying again, but it's ok, it's my journey and im going to ride it out...hopefully I will have a couple of bump buddies with me :hugs:...I will cheer you ladies on so yes I will be stalking from time to time and im looking forward to seeing all the lovely rainbow babies :baby:
> 
> Oh before I forget, I went to my VA (veteran Affairs) apt and the obgyn said that yes they will pay for everything I need (if I need help) getting pregnant except for IVF...I can get clomid, trigger shots, and even IUI for free :happydance: because im a vet...that was music to my ears lol...but he's sure I won't need any help after I completely heal..He says if im not pregnant in 4 months (which will be April) then we will move forward, he doesn't wanna wait lol...did I mention I love this Dr lol...oh well here's to the 2016 babies :winkwink:

Thats awesome that they are paying for everything. I cant even imagine how expensive that would be. 

Keep in touch with me on FB girly! :flower:



ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Ashley congrats on your BFP!! Congratulations to you ladies who hit the halfway mark!! That must be soo exciting.
> 
> Muffin go take a test we are all waiting! :coffee:
> 
> AFM I am CD 9. I am going to start doing OPK's. Since I have never used them I have some questions. When should I start taking one and at what time of day? Also if the lines are lighter than the control line does that mean I am in my fertile window and when the line gets as dark or darker than the control line I am getting ready Ovulate? Im sorry for the questions I just want to make sure I understand this. I am hoping that DH is ready to BD more than just on the weekends... I think that is our problem. He is just so worn out from the academy that he is too tired which sucks for trying.

Thank you!!
If the line is lighter, it means that you're not ovulating yet. The fertile window I think is like the 4-5 days before your Ovulation time. 



muffinbabes4 said:


> Morning ladies !!
> 
> 5stars :( don't feel out of place love the time will pass sooo quickly then you'll have a lo again try to smile and remember how blessed u r and we r all here for u, if I could take away any of your sadness I would luv :hugs:
> 
> Flarmy! Beautiful bump pics! And I absolutely love that cradle &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Pink I'm sorry your sick luv ugh! Hopefully it will pass soon!
> 
> Ashley hope that Ms hasn't hit u yet :sick:
> 
> Hope yall have a great day luvies!

Ugh last night the upset stomach and nausea already kicked in :( I snacked on some cheese nips and water before bed and it helped a little. And OMG the heartburn is coming back :cry: It was so awful when I was pregnant with my daughter. I can't believe I am getting it so early!!

How are you?!



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley, yep all good.. mine was 12 the first draw and 5 days later 428 (22.11 hour doubling time)!!!

Oh good!! I'm just nervous its too low or something. I'm going to be such a worry wart. I hope that the numbers double by tomorrow! I won't be able to get those results until Monday/Tuesday though. Sooo I'm going to go crazy waiting haha


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ash- yay! can't wait to hear what those doubled+ numbers are!
> 
> pink- feel better hun
> 
> ccoast- i never did opks so I'm not sure but I'm sure some of the ladies here will be able to help you.

I can't either! I'm already so anxious!


----------



## pinkpassion

Have you tested today ashley?!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: Today is 2 years since my mom passed away :cry: I miss her so much and wish I could tell her the news. I wish more than anything that she could meet her grandkids. I try to tell myself whenever I start to worry that she's my guardian angel watching over my family and now this new little one and that everything will be okay. It's so hard though, I wish I could call her and tell her everything.
Sorry for being such a downer! 

As for the pregnancy...The nausea and upset tummy kicked in last night before bed :( how is it possible to get these symptoms so early?! It's crazy. I had some cramping off and on last night also but so far today I feel pretty good just anxiously awaiting my blood draw tomorrow. I'm too impatient :haha: I'm also waiting on a callback from the lady who schedules the pre-natal appts. I wish I would know already when I get to see the little bean :) 

We are planning to tell my dad on Sunday. I'm excited to show him & hopefully that will make him happy since he's been down today


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Have you tested today ashley?!

LOL you know I did ;) 

Top is last nights and bottom is this morning. It hasn't gotten darker...but it doesn't look lighter right? That's what I'm worried about
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pinkpassion

It looks good.. and they darken as they sit.. I've found you have to compare tests at the same time, so compare yours today to yesterday's pic you took at the same time.. if that makes sense?


----------



## ashleyg

This is the clear blue one I took this morning also. The line on this one is definately a lot darker compared to Wednesdays! 

Do FRERs not show good progression after a while?
 



Attached Files:







test again.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> It looks good.. and they darken as they sit.. I've found you have to compare tests at the same time, so compare yours today to yesterday's pic you took at the same time.. if that makes sense?

That makes sense! I think I took it at about the same time so it looks pretty similar. I hope that doesn't mean anything bad :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Nope I think it's totally fine, go look at other people's new frers they all do that!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Ashley congrats on your BFP!! Congratulations to you ladies who hit the halfway mark!! That must be soo exciting.
> 
> Muffin go take a test we are all waiting! :coffee:
> 
> AFM I am CD 9. I am going to start doing OPK's. Since I have never used them I have some questions. When should I start taking one and at what time of day? Also if the lines are lighter than the control line does that mean I am in my fertile window and when the line gets as dark or darker than the control line I am getting ready Ovulate? Im sorry for the questions I just want to make sure I understand this. I am hoping that DH is ready to BD more than just on the weekends... I think that is our problem. He is just so worn out from the academy that he is too tired which sucks for trying.

Seems like there are mixed opinions on what time of day to take the OPKs. Some say to not use FMU, some do. For the ones I bought the instructions recommended FMU. So I did them every morning until I got a positive, which was actually in the afternoon. It was ALMOST positive in the morning, and by 1PM or so it was positive. According to how baby has been measuring I ovulated that same day, but you can expect it to happen within 72 hours after a positive. Hope your DH cooperates! GL!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley. I'm so sorry about your mom... that's so hard and I can't even begin to imagine what you're feeling today!!! I hope you can do something in her honor today, cook her favorite meal, wear her favorite perfume, look at an album of her or whatever you can do to honor her!!!!
I am sure your news will brighten your dad's day!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Nope I think it's totally fine, go look at other people's new frers they all do that!!

I am going to go crazy worrying until I get my results back on monday lol


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley. I'm so sorry about your mom... that's so hard and I can't even begin to imagine what you're feeling today!!! I hope you can do something in her honor today, cook her favorite meal, wear her favorite perfume, look at an album of her or whatever you can do to honor her!!!!
> I am sure your news will brighten your dad's day!!!

Thanks pink. I will think of something to do! It's just hard not having her here...there are so many things I wish I could talk to her about!

I haven;t even told my dad we were ttc or thinking of trying lol. So i think he will be surprised!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> AFM: Today is 2 years since my mom passed away :cry: I miss her so much and wish I could tell her the news. I wish more than anything that she could meet her grandkids. I try to tell myself whenever I start to worry that she's my guardian angel watching over my family and now this new little one and that everything will be okay. It's so hard though, I wish I could call her and tell her everything.
> Sorry for being such a downer!
> 
> As for the pregnancy...The nausea and upset tummy kicked in last night before bed :( how is it possible to get these symptoms so early?! It's crazy. I had some cramping off and on last night also but so far today I feel pretty good just anxiously awaiting my blood draw tomorrow. I'm too impatient :haha: I'm also waiting on a callback from the lady who schedules the pre-natal appts. I wish I would know already when I get to see the little bean :)
> 
> We are planning to tell my dad on Sunday. I'm excited to show him & hopefully that will make him happy since he's been down today

Anniversaries are so hard, and I can't imagine how hard it must be with it being your mom's. Your kids have an angel watching over them! Hope you hear back from everything soon so you can start relaxing and enjoying your pregnancy. FX for nothing but good news. :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Anniversaries are so hard, and I can't imagine how hard it must be with it being your mom's. Your kids have an angel watching over them! Hope you hear back from everything soon so you can start relaxing and enjoying your pregnancy. FX for nothing but good news. :flower:

Thans Disney! I hope I do too. I hate the first few weeks of pregnancy. I feel like it's all worry lol


----------



## ashleyg

I apparently had the FR Rapid Result...line is almost the same as the control. I feel better now :haha: I really miss the old FRER. The new suck compared to the other ones!
 



Attached Files:







original.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies you guys are the best :hugs::hugs:

Ash try to keep calm, im sure that little bean is doing just fine and snuggling nice and cozy....no more worrying ok lol...and im sorry about your mom, I can understand how hard it must be...My dad died the same day as I gave birth to my 2nd daughter....no one told me until the next day....it's always hard for me around her bday but I still don't let it stop us from celebrating her day! Life and be funny at times but you gotta love it right!

Yes Pink im always happy for you ladies but sad at times for myself but it's gonna all get better her soon!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I gave in :dohh: ... but just because I had it left over :haha: ..ugh.. I hate blue dye i don't trust them , it came up within 3 min. I promised myself I wouldn't test, so I'll wait 3 days and buy a frer if af hasn't come..ugh ugh 
Pato.. girl u better get my bat and threaten me with it. :trouble:

Ok so after I uploaded it on here I can't hardly see the line in the pic!! But it's very obvious in my pic and on the test :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-02-14-26-26.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## pinkpassion

Ummm.... muffin, I don't want to get your hopes up but that's awful blue and thick!!!!! Looks BFP to me!!!!!!!! Can't wait for frer now!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know pink! I hate them! I mean despise them! I did cone up right away though what does an evap look like on these? Is it skinny or different ? I know last month I seen a line within the time limit but I sont remember if it was like this


----------



## pinkpassion

I tried tweaking, not sure if I even did anything :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-02 13.35.01.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u pink!!! I just hate getting faint lines, I just wish there was either bfp or NOTHING


----------



## muffinbabes4

So what do u think while tweaking any chance it may not be a fluke? Crap pain in my ace blue dye test?? :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

5stars: I can't help but worry lol. I just want everything to progress how it's supposed to! 

Muffin: OMG!!!!!!! That's a line!! Has what mine looked like when I took it!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok so now I'm running out to buy frer .. I'm so bad. ..
I'm amaze myself 
Well wither way I'm only 9dpo so it's ok I either am or not


----------



## ashleyg

This was my test! Bfp!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## muffinbabes4

So u think maybe ash!!?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh wow! So did your wondfo show when your blue dye did?


----------



## ashleyg

Yes!! That's for sure a positive! 

This is what my Wondfo looked like
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

I just went and looked at your test last month.. PG 523 I think and it was nothing like your test today... I'd say bfp girl!!! GO GET THAT FRER!!!!! :test:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink thank u !!! Omg your aeesome!! Thanks ashley fir posting that pic! Ok I'm trying not to get excited!! 
So I am on the way to get a frer I'll get it from target maybe they have the rapid results (old frer) because I hate the new ones, but I sis take a wondfo I seen something crazy faint then when it dried it was darker. I'll post pic if it will show up on here


----------



## pinkpassion

Don't buy the rapid they aren't sensitive


----------



## pinkpassion

I know you don't like the new frer but they really are super sensitive!! Try them out once more!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Wondfo at 15 min. So it was sortive dry but it was there
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-02-13-30-14.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah the rapid can only be used on the day of your missed period. 
Get the new FRER! 

Im so excited for you muffin!!!!! N


----------



## ashleyg

I can see a shadow of something! Get a FRER and test!!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok i will! Not getting hopes up .. and I just looked at that pic of the wondfo it isn't clear at all ugh


----------



## pinkpassion

I can see a shadow on wondfo too


----------



## ashleyg

My Wondfos were SO light after my first blue dye positive. Like I thought the blue dye was faking me out again because I could barely even see the line on the Wondfo.


----------



## pinkpassion

I tweaked your wondfo!!!!

Get a new frer!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-02 14.08.02.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin! Get your booty to the store and get a FRER! I totally see it on the blue dye!

:dance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm going I'm going!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin! I hope this is it! I guess if u get a line u will be buying more since it's still early :) 

Ashley my husband thought I was being excessive taking two tests, I would like to see his face if I had ur line up of tests lol ;) he has no clue! But this time I held out until 12dpo then went to get beta at 14dpo. So nice to see those tests!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Eekkk I'm excited to see that frer muffin!


----------



## pinkpassion

:coffee: ....... waiting muffin.... HURRY I'm anxious over here!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Im driving still trying not to get my hopes up driving still trying not to get my hopes up lol I live in the country so it takes me 100 years to get to the store :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Good grief I'll say :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

How many dpo are you muffin?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo!! 9


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy should know my journey.. I'm on 21 Blanding Blvd long ace rd...... of the nothi ng


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm never testing again EVER if there is nothing on the fridge and you know I'm going to take it in the target bathroom


----------



## pinkpassion

Don't sat that, you see what ashley just went through and we've all been there with faint lines taking a few days to show well on the tests!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know I know


----------



## FLArmyWife

wow I missed out on some excitement.

Yes LOOONNNGGG drive muffin. I hope it's all for a good cause! I'll be checking in to see how it goes!

AFM: we got the nursery paint colors approved and bought everything. I'm gonna start painting tonight! exciting


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope your trip is worthwhile muffin! Got everything crossed for you! GL in the Target restroom! :laugh2:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Omg


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Omg

What?!?!?!?!


----------



## pinkpassion

WhAT?!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin, you're killing me!!!!!

Flarmy, let's see those paint colors!! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

<--- slowly dying of anticipation

hopeful, the nursery is beach theme so the colors are a sand color, a tealish blue, and a light blue.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm pacing the floor......
WHAT is IT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## FLArmyWife

https://www.behr.com/consumer/ColorDetailView/PPU3-08

https://www.behr.com/consumer/ColorDetailView/PPU13-10

https://www.behr.com/consumer/ColorDetailView/S490-1


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love them! We better get so see photos as his nursery starts coming together.


----------



## FLArmyWife

of course. I'll be posting progression photos. 

here is a jist of what we are doing

https://www.jcress.com/wp-content/u...ach-themed-wallpaper-relaxing-wall-colors.png

the wall pops will come later down the road but you get the idea. we'll do the palm trees on either side of the crib


----------



## muffinbabes4

Idk if it will show in the pic but it's obvious!! I'll get better pic n the car
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-02-17-13-35.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup::baby::happydance::cloud9::hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::friends::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


I hope you bought more tests for those progression shots!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG muffin it's totally there!!!!! I TOLD YOU!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahhh muffin!!! I can see it when I zoom in!! So exciting :) 

Flarmy I love the beach theme. My whole house is beachy, it's so relaxing.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm freaking out! !!! I came to walmart because it was closer yes I got a crap ton!!!!! Omg!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yall were right!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So exciting!


----------



## frangi33

Woo Hoo! Muffin congrats :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait to watch the line darken!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Omg I take a nap and miss out on everything!!


I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU MUFFIN!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay muffin! I'm sitting on the toilet at work with my ipad checking on ur test! lol!! :) :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

YAY YAY MUFFIN! Omg two bfp's in just a couple days I don't think my heart can handle it! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## ashleyg

Now we are bump buddies too!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Flarmy love the beach theme! Can't wait to see it when it's done :D


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u my luvs!!! I'm in shock I just don't believe it!!! I'm just freaking out silently!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love it flarmy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yall are cracking me up!! Ahahah!! When I said omg I had just seen it... then it took for evvvveeeerrrr to upload! ! I read yalls comments and was cracking up!!! :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

The one day I take a nap you just HAD to get a positive test ;)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aaaah!!!! I have been so busy today and then I get on here and had missed a ton!!!! Muffin I am soooo excited for you!!!! I was reading through the four pages as fast as I could to see your frer! Yay yay yay!! So happy for you!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo ash!! Sorry!! 

Thank u tie!!! Still freaking out..


----------



## maybe8

So you were the crazy lady in the bathroom? Just kidding but I can so picture your reaction. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So early....that is even better.


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy...a beach scene sounds so relaxing....all the things you can accessorize with! Remember to use a mask or lots of ventilation while you paint...and no ladders!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahah!! Maybe!! Yep it was me ... ;) the poor kids were n there with me!! I took a pic to put on here but it said file too large!! Ugh :trouble:


----------



## ashleyg

Go to pic resize.com and resize it!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Maybe- the paint I got was low fumes and no voc. Thankfully the weather is also beautiful at low 70s and I opened the Window.


----------



## busytulip

Good grief I'm sick and away for a few days and miss a ton of excitement!

Congrats Ash!!
Can't wait to see darker lines muffin!!
So excited for you both :D

Nice ticker hopeful
Praying the procedure works teeny
Lovely progression pics FLArmy
Corn, Pink I hope the MS is easing

I'm exhausted, not meaning to miss anyone. Praying all is well with each of you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Muffin. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you feel better soon busy!


Muffin- can't wait to see this morning's progression!


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait to see this mornings tests ladies!!!!

Flarmy we need progression pics of the nursery!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

So I bought a doppler and was able to hear my baby's heart beat for the first time this morning! Made me cry :) my husband loved hearing it, so neat to share that with him.
I got it last night and tried and couldn't find it. So I thought this morning before work I would try, and the first place I put it on there is was strong and loud :) great way to start the weekend, I feel so much better!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay corn!!! That makes me so happy!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy we need progression pics of the nursery!!!!!

There isn't any light in the room so I have to wait a little for the sun to come up to get a good photo, but I promise I've been taking progression shots! I say in about 30 minutes time I should get a decent pic




Cornfieldland said:


> So I bought a doppler and was able to hear my baby's heart beat for the first time this morning! Made me cry :) my husband loved hearing it, so neat to share that with him.
> I got it last night and tried and couldn't find it. So I thought this morning before work I would try, and the first place I put it on there is was strong and loud :) great way to start the weekend, I feel so much better!

:happydance: so exciting!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Think Iv ate too many pies :haha

Congrats muffin!! 
How exciting :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness. such a cute little bump compared to my massive bulge lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Adorable bump tasha!!!!!!!

Where's muffin and ashley?!?! :grr: :trouble: :coffee: :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha ur so cute! 

FLArmy looking forward to pics! So much fun to decorate!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat corn! It's such an amazing sound :) 

Tasha you look too cute! You're so tiny with a perfect little bump. 

Can't wait to see flarmy. Skittlebug won't have a room until we get a house so I have to live through you ladies! 

Ashley & muffin, we're waiting... You know how we love our line progression!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning ladies I'm testing at noon ...but I have a question .. lp is normally short ... if it's short this cycle wouldn't that cause chemical?


----------



## pinkpassion

Not necessarily muffin, can you get your progesterone checked? Did you have any issues with your other children? If not you're probably just fine!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks pink !! No never any problems before, I just only know my lp is short this go round because I'm actually using opk this time, and thought my lp was short due to bf leia ...so oddly all day and just different times.
That's why I cut her off except only at night a tiny bit and started the vitex this month, but I only take 1/4 to 1/2 the dose daily.. I also take the b.complex every day now..


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My lp is really short too muffin and everything is fine. Try not to worry, I'm sure baby will be perfect <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well... I took a frer (old kind not new) I see the faintest of lines, I can't even get it in a pic it's so faint ... so I guess it was nothing. I did see something on wondfo and walmart cheapie , so I'm guessing it's nothing , frer would have progressed by now for sure .. but I'm ok &#9825;&#9825; :) I'll post a pic of the 2 that showed


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'm waiting for the day my stomach just explodes out lol after all this is my third lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Are you sure it wasn't frer rapid response muffin?? They don't sell the old frers anymore.. and the frer rapid response are not the same sensitivity they are 50miu I believe


----------



## muffinbabes4

Walmart reg. Pic and tweaked.. it was there before I popped it open I just have terrible light
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-03-11-29-14.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 14









Screenshot_2015-10-03-11-10-43.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## muffinbabes4

No it wasn't it came in a box with a digital just regular I promise, I mean it's there but way too faint won't show up


----------



## ashleyg

Good morning ladies!!! I have a busy morning so I'll pop in later to check in with everyone. Question though...do the new FRERs just not darken as quickly like the old ones used to?? 

Top is yesterday's and bottom is this mornings. It looks darker but I'm just worrying that it's not drake enough. I haven't even technically missed my period yet
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ashleyg

One more. 

Today's looks the same as 2 days ago :( ugh I'm nervous. 

But the rapid result test looks as dark as the control line so idk!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ashleyg

Rapid result
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok it's saying file too large how can I get it to someone?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here is the frer
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-03-11-43-17.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your tests look amazing ash!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> So I bought a doppler and was able to hear my baby's heart beat for the first time this morning! Made me cry :) my husband loved hearing it, so neat to share that with him.
> I got it last night and tried and couldn't find it. So I thought this morning before work I would try, and the first place I put it on there is was strong and loud :) great way to start the weekend, I feel so much better!

I love my Doppler for that reason, it's reassuring hearing their hb when you *need* to know everything is ok! So happy for you! I don't use mine much anymore because I get enough kicks during the day to know she's ok :p.


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Think Iv ate too many pies :haha
> 
> Congrats muffin!!
> How exciting :happydance:

Cute bump! I still look fat :( lol. 


.hopeful.one. said:


> Congrats on hearing the heartbeat corn! It's such an amazing sound :)
> 
> Tasha you look too cute! You're so tiny with a perfect little bump.
> 
> Can't wait to see flarmy. Skittlebug won't have a room until we get a house so I have to live through you ladies!
> 
> Ashley & muffin, we're waiting... You know how we love our line progression!!

It's ok, my LO will be "sharing" a room with my computer lol. Our 3rd bedroom is currently my home office but I figured I can have it be her room... Just with a computer in the corner :p


ashleyg said:


> Good morning ladies!!! I have a busy morning so I'll pop in later to check in with everyone. Question though...do the new FRERs just not darken as quickly like the old ones used to??
> 
> Top is yesterday's and bottom is this mornings. It looks darker but I'm just worrying that it's not drake enough. I haven't even technically missed my period yet

Looks like progression to me! When do you get your numbers checked again?


muffinbabes4 said:


> Here is the frer

I still see something! Did you use FMU?


----------



## muffinbabes4

No disney but it still should be darker I think, it wasn't diluted. Did you see the walmart cheapy it showed on there. I'm just gonna have to wait till tomorrow ugh not getting hopes up at all now :( but it's ok!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn that's amazing !! So sweet to able able to hear lo, I'm sure u feel better now &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Rapid result


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> No disney but it still should be darker I think, it wasn't diluted. Did you see the walmart cheapy it showed on there. I'm just gonna have to wait till tomorrow ugh not getting hopes up at all now :( but it's ok!!

Still keeping my fx for you :hugs:. I definitely see it on the Walmart one you posted too. Maybe your levels are rising slowly or you ovulated later than you thought. It's not over till the witch shows!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks disney &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin ur still only 10dpo so hang in there! I see something on the walmart cheapie. Still have fingers crossed tightly!

Ashely ur lines are perfect...I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - Thanks! Its just hard not to worry :( I hope everything is progressing. I just went and got my 2nd blood draw. I don't get the results until monday though. Longest wait ever it feels like

Muffin - I can see it still! Mine took a while to darken. Try again tomorrow I'm sure it will show!


----------



## ashleyg

Corn - :hugs: thanks for the positivity. I'm such a worrywart lol It's just so hard to not worry!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I was cramping super bad on my lower right side last night for atleast a solid hour or more , and I'm extremely tired today , has that happened to anyone right before bfp? I'm starting to feel bummed out for real :(


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin, I cramped for like a week and a half straight and the whole morning before I got my bfp. I have also been so exhausted leading up to my positive test. Your symptoms sound so similar to mine!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks ash ;) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- I feel like they are progressing. I know it's hard to wait but you'll get to hear great numbers on Monday.

Muffin- :hugs: don't give up yet. it's not over until the ugly witch shows. I definitely see it on the walmart cheapie. sending you so much :dust:


Well baby's room is also doubling as a guest room so I hear you on the sharing thing. honestly, even if we didn't have room for baby I'd at least be painting one wall in the master to do up a corner or something for him lol
I promise I"m working right now on the progression photos... I'm just so sore from 3hrs painting last night and 4 this morning. back is killing me and I need a nap lol. but I'll do the photos before laying down

pink- feeling any better today?


----------



## busytulip

tasha cute bump pic

corn glad you've been able to find the baby with your doppler :)

ash your progression shots look fine to me

muffin don't count yourself out hun, I couldn't see anything until 12 dpo and yes I had AF like cramps for about 2 weeks after AF would have showed :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok so I'd like to start by saying I"m sorry some of the pics are tiny and bad lighting. we didn't even start painting until 7p last night and the photos last night were taken on my ipad. 

photo 2 and 3 I took a at 1:30 on my phone when I finished the "sky"

All that is left is the ocean
 



Attached Files:







nursery collage.jpg
File size: 73.4 KB
Views: 13









20151003_125014.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10









20151003_124948.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ash- I feel like they are progressing. I know it's hard to wait but you'll get to hear great numbers on Monday.
> 
> Muffin- :hugs: don't give up yet. it's not over until the ugly witch shows. I definitely see it on the walmart cheapie. sending you so much :dust:
> 
> 
> Well baby's room is also doubling as a guest room so I hear you on the sharing thing. honestly, even if we didn't have room for baby I'd at least be painting one wall in the master to do up a corner or something for him lol
> I promise I"m working right now on the progression photos... I'm just so sore from 3hrs painting last night and 4 this morning. back is killing me and I need a nap lol. but I'll do the photos before laying down
> 
> pink- feeling any better today?

Thanks FLArmy! I am just going to try and not stress. Took another cheapie and the line is much darker so thats good! I think its just the stupid FRERs :( 



busytulip said:


> tasha cute bump pic
> 
> corn glad you've been able to find the baby with your doppler :)
> 
> ash your progression shots look fine to me
> 
> muffin don't count yourself out hun, I couldn't see anything until 12 dpo and yes I had AF like cramps for about 2 weeks after AF would have showed :hugs:

Thanks busy!



FLArmyWife said:


> ok so I'd like to start by saying I"m sorry some of the pics are tiny and bad lighting. we didn't even start painting until 7p last night and the photos last night were taken on my ipad.
> 
> photo 2 and 3 I took a at 1:30 on my phone when I finished the "sky"
> 
> All that is left is the ocean

That looks good!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I agree that the new FRER's are causing so much stress. everyone should write them a letter complaining!

and thanks. it's literally back breaking work but so worth it


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> I agree that the new FRER's are causing so much stress. everyone should write them a letter complaining!
> 
> and thanks. it's literally back breaking work but so worth it

It is worth it when its all done! 


Here are the two other tests Ive taken. I do think it's the stupid FRERs. Top test was from two days ago,2nd blue dye is from just now and so is the cheapie. I seriously hate how much the FRERs suck now
 



Attached Files:







yessss.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

At least your getting progression on something


----------



## ashleyg

I know. It's hard not to worry. I just want my results back already! Lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy it's gonna be amazing! 

That progression looks awesome ash!! 

I agree frer sucks.


----------



## ashleyg

We should all write and complain!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy nice work! I don't think I have the patience to make the straight lines :) hope ur taking lots of breaks! It's going to look really cute when ur all done!


----------



## FLArmyWife

i'm just happy all that is left is the 12in 'ocean' strip. 

the only breaks I took during the sky was to potty and 1 to eat a bowl of cereal. i just wanted to get it done and then knew I could take a few hours break. I've been on a break for like 3 hours now lol. 
Dh is heading home so he'll be able to help me knock out the ocean stripe when he gets here


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry I've been mia, went to see the intern with my friend!!

Flarmy, awesome room love it so far!!

Ash , great progress, it all looks fine!!

Muffin- do not give up we all see the lines. Also I just want to say the new frers are supposedly 6miu, where the old ones are still 25miu.. so just because it's not as dark as you think it should be that's ok, I think it's fine! I think you can't write yourself off and also be patient your tests and beautiful lines will show up!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Omg I remember having to move things around and re decorate when I was pregnant with my daughter. It was so tiring. I'm so not looking forward to do that again lol

Pink - thanks girly !


----------



## FLArmyWife

ash- i can only imagine how much worse it would be if we waited until later in the pregnancy


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah I think I was close to 30 weeks when we did everything. I feel like I'm going to wait until around then this time too. We have to switch my daughters room, repaint her room for the new baby, then move all my stuff out of the room she's going into and out it in the guest room. Ugh. Luckily my husband and dad will do most of that has ha


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol yeah let them handle all the heavy lifting


----------



## Disneymom1129

Went to Target do do the registry thing. Waste of time! Their whole registration system was down. But at least I was able to pick up the gift they give to new registrants. It's worth picking up! It's got a pacifier and bottle, as well as a bunch of other samples and coupons. I think Babies R Us does the same, I will have to go there next.

FLArmy- the paint looks great so far! Can't wait til we start baby girl's.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- if you have a motherhood maternity store they have a goodie bag if you pay $3 to join their rewards program. idk if babies r us does as the babies r us here sucks and doesn't even carry furniture or bedding. 
i did the target registry JUST to get the goodie bag lol.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Have you guys heard of the nestle baby program? You sign up online and they mail you diaper bag with samples and stuff :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

That's awesome corn. What's their site?


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi loves sorry i've been mia, hope all are well. dropping by to say hope you are all doing well! any new bfps? i've been distracted lately. gearing up for the next af (due wed) and fully expecting her, so hard to come on here sometimes towards the end of a cycle. 

i've had absolutely NO urge to test so just hanging in there.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi mommy! We've got a BFP from Ashley! And possibly muffin! Hope you're well :flower:

Speaking of the registries, has anyone else noticed how most car seats and strollers are a little... bland (for lack of better word?) Every stroller and car seat I looked at at Target today was black. It was the weirdest thing. Even online I don't find many colorful ones. Is that the trend nowadays? I want something bright and colorful! Guess I will be doing some more searching around.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy your chart looks so good!!!!! I really don't think you should count yourself out yet at all!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy just search nestle baby and you should see a place to sign up. The site I have is the Canadian site, but I got it both times with my boys in the states. Every free thing helps :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! I lied to you it was a rapid result I did not even realize that I'm so sorry :( I have no more tests left until I go tomorrow and I went to throw the box away and I seen it and I was like ohhhh.. well I have wondfo...ugh


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - I can't wait to see your test!! I know it'll be there!

Mommy - don't count yourself out yet! 


I can't wait to start my registry haha I loved all the free goodies last time


----------



## ashleyg

We are telling my dad tomorrow that I'm pregnant! I'm going to surprise him by putting a little note and two pregnancy tests ( a FRER and one digi that says 'pregnant') in a box. I'm so excited to see what he says lol. 

So I peed on two more tests tonight to get them ready for his surprise. The digi only took seconds to say pregnant and my FRERs test line is finally a little darker than the control. I feel much better :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## busytulip

muffin I'm eager for you to pee on more sticks :test:

looks fab ash!

mommy :hugs:

thanks for sharing corn. enfamil and similac offer similar programs and send full sized samples for any one that may formula feed as well as high value coupons on a regular basis. I've BF all my babies but it was nice to be able to help my sister out. Formula is $$$$$


----------



## FLArmyWife

great progression ash!

muffin- I'm waiting on today's test! boo for yesterday's FRER being the rapid results one and screwing with our minds. 

corn- I'm gonna go look that up right now

mommy- don't count yourself out yet! never out until the witch shows


----------



## FLArmyWife

So I looked up the nestle baby thing and it won't let me put in an address outside of canada.


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies! I'm having a hard time now that my ultrasound is just 2 days away.. dh leaves today to go out of town for a work project... I have to go to my ultrasound alone! 
I was so emotional last night crying over everything and I know it all stems from my upcoming ultrasound... I'm just worried that I'll have to go through another loss, more disappointment and heartache . More pain. More lost dreams. I also realized last night that I haven't really allowed myself to get attached to this baby as I have in the past. I feel guilty about that because the pain won't be any less so how can I love or care about this baby any less...
Thanks for listening guys. I've been so positive and peaceful about this pregnancy with all my strong symptoms but the last few days they've kind of lessened and it's worried me to pieces that something is wrong! I can't remember how I felt with my dd. It's just a hard time!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin good news, I can't wait to see your tests this morning!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley beautiful line!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm having a hard time now that my ultrasound is just 2 days away.. dh leaves today to go out of town for a work project... I have to go to my ultrasound alone!
> I was so emotional last night crying over everything and I know it all stems from my upcoming ultrasound... I'm just worried that I'll have to go through another loss, more disappointment and heartache . More pain. More lost dreams. I also realized last night that I haven't really allowed myself to get attached to this baby as I have in the past. I feel guilty about that because the pain won't be any less so how can I love or care about this baby any less...
> Thanks for listening guys. I've been so positive and peaceful about this pregnancy with all my strong symptoms but the last few days they've kind of lessened and it's worried me to pieces that something is wrong! I can't remember how I felt with my dd. It's just a hard time!!

:hugs: oh pink. I cannot imagine the stress you're going through. It is hard enough to go through what you're going through but also to have to go to that first ultrasound alone, one where you will surely be holding your breath. I wish I lived closer because I'd go with you. 
not getting attached is ok. You've been through so many losses it is hard not to just expect the worse. but once you make it past this milestone you will get to start feeling more attached to him/her. But no one can fault you for guarding your heart. 
Do your best to keep your chin up. We are all here for you in anyway possible! <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hi mommy! We've got a BFP from Ashley! And possibly muffin! Hope you're well :flower:
> 
> Speaking of the registries, has anyone else noticed how most car seats and strollers are a little... bland (for lack of better word?) Every stroller and car seat I looked at at Target today was black. It was the weirdest thing. Even online I don't find many colorful ones. Is that the trend nowadays? I want something bright and colorful! Guess I will be doing some more searching around.

thank you disney! HUGE congrats ashley and can't wait to see your bfp muffin!



pinkpassion said:


> Mommy your chart looks so good!!!!! I really don't think you should count yourself out yet at all!!!!

thanks hun. temp dipped again today though. no hope here.



ashleyg said:


> We are telling my dad tomorrow that I'm pregnant! I'm going to surprise him by putting a little note and two pregnancy tests ( a FRER and one digi that says 'pregnant') in a box. I'm so excited to see what he says lol.
> 
> So I peed on two more tests tonight to get them ready for his surprise. The digi only took seconds to say pregnant and my FRERs test line is finally a little darker than the control. I feel much better :haha:

:happydance::happydance:



pinkpassion said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm having a hard time now that my ultrasound is just 2 days away.. dh leaves today to go out of town for a work project... I have to go to my ultrasound alone!
> I was so emotional last night crying over everything and I know it all stems from my upcoming ultrasound... I'm just worried that I'll have to go through another loss, more disappointment and heartache . More pain. More lost dreams. I also realized last night that I haven't really allowed myself to get attached to this baby as I have in the past. I feel guilty about that because the pain won't be any less so how can I love or care about this baby any less...
> Thanks for listening guys. I've been so positive and peaceful about this pregnancy with all my strong symptoms but the last few days they've kind of lessened and it's worried me to pieces that something is wrong! I can't remember how I felt with my dd. It's just a hard time!!

i'm sorry hun :( we'll be there with you in spirit though right!




afm- temp dip again. my cold is here and angry, and i'm so freaking tired from it.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry ur stressed Pink :( i feel the same way. I haven't really felt attached to this baby until yesterday when I heard the heart beat. I realized i have been very guarded this time. I hope Tuesday brings you happiness and peace of mind.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy ill try to find out what the United States free samples is. Might be under a differnt brand name.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I"m sorry mommy. It sucks and is hard to hear but remember, your little bean will happen when it is meant to happen. it just sucks that you have to play the waiting game and there isn't a way to just know when it'll be.

awe thanks corn!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry your stressed pink :( &#9825;&#9825; :hugs: 

Afm 11 dpo .. and I'm saying no, I got a faint line on the frer today... the same exact faint line I get Everytime I take a frer now. But it's ok. It could always be worse, not saying it's bad, I will when I am supposed to be. :) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here is my wondfo with 2nd morn. It's faint and started at 2 min. I mean i see the same faint line on frer it's just not progressing at all.. but wondfo is def. There. Unless they r messing with me trying to make me cry today.

Also I'm not symptom spotting but I have heartburn!? Wth I never ever ever have heartburn ?? Unless I'm preg. Ugh so I'm going to crawl into a hole and cry alllll day. :(
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-04-11-36-27.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ashleyg

busytulip said:


> muffin I'm eager for you to pee on more sticks :test:
> 
> looks fab ash!
> 
> mommy :hugs:
> 
> thanks for sharing corn. enfamil and similac offer similar programs and send full sized samples for any one that may formula feed as well as high value coupons on a regular basis. I've BF all my babies but it was nice to be able to help my sister out. Formula is $$$$$


Thanks girl!



FLArmyWife said:


> great progression ash!
> 
> muffin- I'm waiting on today's test! boo for yesterday's FRER being the rapid results one and screwing with our minds.
> 
> corn- I'm gonna go look that up right now
> 
> mommy- don't count yourself out yet! never out until the witch shows

Thank you!!



pinkpassion said:


> Good morning ladies! I'm having a hard time now that my ultrasound is just 2 days away.. dh leaves today to go out of town for a work project... I have to go to my ultrasound alone!
> I was so emotional last night crying over everything and I know it all stems from my upcoming ultrasound... I'm just worried that I'll have to go through another loss, more disappointment and heartache . More pain. More lost dreams. I also realized last night that I haven't really allowed myself to get attached to this baby as I have in the past. I feel guilty about that because the pain won't be any less so how can I love or care about this baby any less...
> Thanks for listening guys. I've been so positive and peaceful about this pregnancy with all my strong symptoms but the last few days they've kind of lessened and it's worried me to pieces that something is wrong! I can't remember how I felt with my dd. It's just a hard time!!

Oh pink I'm so Sorry your stressed. I know I can't say anything to make you feel better, but I'm positive your little baby is growing strong and healthy! I can't wait to see your ultrasound pictures!



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley beautiful line!!!!

Thank you!!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Here is my wondfo with 2nd morn. It's faint and started at 2 min. I mean i see the same faint line on frer it's just not progressing at all.. but wondfo is def. There. Unless they r messing with me trying to make me cry today.
> 
> Also I'm not symptom spotting but I have heartburn!? Wth I never ever ever have heartburn ?? Unless I'm preg. Ugh so I'm going to crawl into a hole and cry alllll day. :(

Omg muffin it's so there! I didn't even have to zoom in!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM; DH is working the air show over here today. So we are going to go there after we tell my dad the news! He is supposed to be coming over in 20 minutes or so. Exciting!!

The nausea and morning sickness feeling is definitely starting to kick in now :( I hope it doesn't get any worse. I also slept like crap because my daughter decided to wake up and cry for 2.5 hours last night. She never wakes up during the night, but the last two nights she has been. I'm starting to get frustrated because now that I actually NEED the sleep, she's waking up. Ugh


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry ash! Ms is awful! 

Yes it's there on wondfo but not on frer except exactly same so idk what to think..time will tell I guess, but usually wondfo won't show until frer shows idk


----------



## ashleyg

My Wondfo showed way before FRER. Remember?? Don't give up!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay!! Ashley that's soooo exciting!! I'm sure he will be super excited!!! Awww&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your right! I forgot!


----------



## busytulip

muffin I def see it on wondfo, maybe you have a late bloomer :hugs:

ash sorry you had a sleepless night with DD

Pink-is there anyone else you'd feel comfortable going with you? :hugs: that's so hard, I'm sorry.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ash- hope your dad was over the moon about another grandbaby. sorry your DD didn't let you get any sleep. maybe you can both nap today

muffin- don't give up! sometimes hcg is just slow to build and you're only 11dpo. :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

3 days and 11 hours later...
 



Attached Files:







20151004_123833.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 12









20151004_123917.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9









20151004_123939.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10









20151004_124159.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5









20151004_124421.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way. I've been really struggling through this pregnancy as well. I wish I could go with you and tell you I told you so when baby looks perfect! I'm sure everything is just fine but I completely understand the worry. Do you have anyone who could go with you for support? 

Muffin, don't give up just yet tootse. It's there. I always test every other day because daily progression is so much harder to see. 

I love the paint job flarmy!! That is going to be an awesome nursery.


----------



## muffinbabes4

It looks wonderful flarmy! !&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Now since your such a great painter an all.. when your ready ..come over and paint my kitchen for me! :haha: lmbo


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol. Omg I don't want to paint again for a while.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks everyone! My dad was so shocked lol. He started tearing up when he opened the box and read the note. I know how much he wishes my Mom was here for all of this. But He's excited for another grand baby : )


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink I know your little bean is doing great and you will have a great ultrasound in a couple days. Keeping positive for you! Hang in there. I understand what you are saying though. 

FLArmy the paint turned out great! 

Ashley glad things went well with announcing to your dad.


AFM we got a new kitten yesterday. Totally unplanned and last minute but we are so happy we did! Things just weren't the same around here since our cat ran away a few weeks ago. And I feel guilty that there are so many cats/kittens without homes and we can help. And the rest is history lol just happened to see some being given away and took one. He's doing great!

Not sure why pic is sideways sry.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo flarmy! ! 

That's so sweet ash!!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cd1 for me 10 day lp.. it's all good though, I have plenty of tests now for next cycle :haha: and I absolutely won't be testing until 11 dpo next time. It wastes too much time money and energy and I dont like my hopes getting that high ugh &#9825; 

Anyways my luvs, I wish everyone the best of luck and dust &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Muffin I am so sorry! I felt like this was really it for you! We all saw those lines!!! Sending you big hugs dear! Wish I could same something more to make this easier.


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney what a handsome little boy you've picked out!!! Sweet face!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I can't believe it... I really can't... I'm so sorry I know you must feel so deflated! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all for the kind words. I've got terrible allergies or a cold right now.. and my symptoms have completely vanished.. I'm not even feeling much in the way of stretching or cramping uterus.. so I don't know. I feel sad!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh my sweet Muffin I'm so so sorry! I know you always put on a smile and try to be positive but this really sucks! Why is number 5 being so stubborn? Wish I could give you big hugs:hugs:

Pink I wish I could be there for you too! :hugs: Two more days till ur scan, and I think it's normal to feel a build up of emotions and anxiety. The stretching uterus pains usually fade around that time and just come and go. Is there a sister or friend that you can have go with you for support? I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. I'm really hoping with all my heart for the best possible news!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney that kitten is adorable! Wish I could have one but my DH is allergic big time!

FLArmy nice work....I think u found ur calling ;) my room needs painting badly!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink try not to stress, I know that's so hard. There were so many days that I felt no symptoms at all. Praying that everything goes great at your scan! Wish we could all pile into the ultrasound room with you! Sending you hugs and positve vibes!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh muffin I'm so sorry :(


Ladies I'm testing in the am at 12dpo. Wish me luck


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ugh so sorry muffin, thought for sure this was it for you. :hugs:

GL tomorrow mommy!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck mommy!!!

Disney your kitten is so stinkin' cute.

muffin I am so incredibly sorry. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:cry: no muffin. Im so sorry. 

GL mommy

Pink, i hope your little bean is juat being kind and giving you a break until it makes its appearance on tuesday


----------



## pinkpassion

No, no one to go with me.. my mil is going to watch dd and honestly if I'm going to get bad news and dh can't be with me, I'd rather be alone!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

:cry: thank u my luvies &#9825;&#9825; I was a little sad, but I'm ok! There could be far worse things to be upset about :thumbup:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink sweet baby will be fine no worries luv ! :hugs:

I do think that kitten is cute disney!


----------



## maybe8

Muffin...I'm sorry. I blame the damn frer, they are always showing lines these days (check other boards) and giving women false hope. I hope #5 happens for you soon, though.

Flarmy, very cute. The colors blend well together, can't wait to see with furniture.

Pink, I understand how stressful this is for you. No symptoms does not mean anything, most of my pregnancies I felt nothing until they got strong enough for flutters and kicks. No morning sickness, no ligament pain...nothing. while it is just words on a page, we all care about you and little pink and are wishing you the best scan in the history of scans.


----------



## maybe8

Ashley...I'm glad your dad was moved by your announcement. He sounds like a great dad and grandfather.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! 

Maybe- thank you. He is :) he's enjoying being a grandpa a lot lol. And now he gets two little ones to spoil haha. 

Muffin - I'm so sorry!!! I really thought this was it for you!

Pink - :hugs: I wish I could go with you! I'm sure everything will be fine. With my daughter I didn't feel much either. I know it's easier said then done but try not to worry. I know your little one is just perfect!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin, I always admire your positive attitude every month. You're awesome :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Can i join? Testing October 12th if I can hold out that long! 3 dpo today :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Junemomma
I hope you find this to be a place of support throughout your journey. We are all in different parts of our journey but a family sticking together none the less. 
Lots of :dust: for your upcoming test


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin I don't even know what to say. I'm so confused! So sorry hun, it'll happen. 

Mommy, I'll be sending baby dust and a but of luck your way tomorrow! 

Junemama, welcome! Best of luck on your test!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow mommy that's great! Happy for you! I've had lots of cramping this pregnancy, hopefully it's just the baby getting cozy :) congrats!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306

:happydance: yay! congrats! I had lots of cramping for up to 2 weeks after my bfp. and it's likely your spotting was implantation spotting.


----------



## pinkpassion

See mommy, your chart was too beautiful to not produce something!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! That's a great line!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies!! i wish i could tell dd right now!!! she's watching daniel tiger, and it's hilarious cause they just had a baby. it's like they knew haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe that would be a perfect segway into telling her.


----------



## mommyxofxone

when should i? i want to tell her before we share with anyone else, but not sure how to do it. suggestions?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm not really sure as I don't have older children but I'm sure some of our mommies here will be able to give you good advice

so happy for you



ash- can't wait to hear your second beta draw results


----------



## busytulip

yay mommy! So happy for you :dance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Mommy so happy for you! We told our kids just kinda boring. We just came out and said it. Our son was super excited (he had been asking for a baby). Our daughter is only two so she didn't really understand. She does now, she knows there is a baby in my belly and she loves her. I wish we had recorded their reactions though.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thought I would post a pic of my 21 week bump. I haven't taken a belly pic since 15 weeks! I have been bad! Lol.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Here is the front of my shirt! Got it made for my sons bday party in July.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Huge congratulations mommy :happydance: I don't really have any advice or ideas for telling your dd as this is my first. 

Tie, you look adorable! Such a cute bump. 

Afm, I'm getting nervous as it's been 5 days since I've felt baby. Trying not to worry about it, I know he/she is still so small but it's hard. I'm begining to think I'm going to be nervous and worried this entire pregnancy and miss out on all the joy :nope: why is it so hard!?


----------



## busytulip

tie that shirt is adorable! Your bump is SO cute!

hopeful :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Adorable tie and such an awesome shirt!!!!

Hopeful, I'm sorry you're worried!!!!! Being pregnant after a loss is such a stressful thing. We are no longer blissfully ignorant to the things that can happen, it's no longer something that happens to "other people".. I'm sure your baby is perfect in there. Have you considered getting a doppler ? I know it brought me HUGE relief when pregnant with dd!! I hope you can get the reassurance you need. Can you contact your dr?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful :hugs: I'm sorry ur worried! I know it's impossible not to worry at times! If ur really concerned see if ur dr can give you a scan so you arnt stressing out.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry you're stressed Hopeful! Sometimes when I haven't felt the baby move, I will drink or eat something sweet, like some juice, and then lay on my left side. Sometimes that's enough to get her moving. I would try that and if you still don't feel any movement, you can ask your dr just to check everything out to ease your mind.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats mommy!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; that's wonderful!!!
And I never told my lo's until I was about 5 -6 months because it takes so long for me to show , and to a little one is passes so slow, so I made sure there wasn't to much time left when I did hehehe, now if they r older and will hear it from others then I would tell them sooner, good luck telling it's exciting either way &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


Adorable bump tie!! And shirt!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks ladies. I have thought about getting a Doppler but I'm not sure I'd know how to use it properly. Plus they are pricey! I'll have to pick up some juice when I'm at the store and see if that works. I doubt my dr would see me. I'm pretty sure they think I'm nuts lol I'm that lady who calls all the time with stupid questions.


----------



## pinkpassion

My dr always says better safe than sorry!!! 

As for the doppler there are so many helpful videos on YouTube, if you decided to get one then you could watch those and learn how to do it before trying!!!! 
If I were you I'd get checked out!!


----------



## ashleyg

Mommy - congratulations!!!!! 

Tie - omg your bump is too cute! And I love your shirt :D

Hopeful- I'm sorry you're worried :( when is your next appt? 

AFM : I just called for my results and my doctors medical assistant is out all week. So they wanted me to wait until she's back with the results and I said NO THANK YOU. So she put in a message for another medical assistant to call me. If I don't hear back in a few hours I'm going to call. Are they crazy?! I can't wait all week.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg that shirt is adorable!!!! And thanks everyone!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful no worries!! &#9825;&#9825; dopplers are fun, and pink is right tons of helpful info online


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley, my next appointment is the 22nd. I wouldn't wait a week either! Clearly they are insane!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash- omg... there's no way I'd wait a week.. that's crazy!!!! Glad you are putting your foot down lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats mommy!! :happydance:

Tie such a cute bump! Seriously! Love the shirt too.

Hopeful it's normal to not feel baby for a day or two this early, then there will be days where you feel them all day! Then you will feel them ALL THE TIME! And wonder when the heck they will settle down lol. Either way I hope baby starts kicking for you soon. My LO always starts kicking when I lay down. Sometimes I see a kick but don't feel it, so that can explain why I don't feel her all the time. 

Ashley hope you hear from someone! I would be so annoyed! 

Have a great day/week ladies


----------



## ashleyg

They called! Beta went up from 24(I think it was?) to a 65 so she said that it's perfect for where I am. Ugh I still feel like it's low! I know it doubled but still :(


----------



## pinkpassion

It more than doubled!! You are fine girl!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I know they did!!! The nurse was happy with the numbers so I just need to relax haha. 

SOMEONE TELL ME TO NOT WORRY!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mine started out way low with my son, and didn't even double at first. Then all of a sudden they almost tripled! If it's doubling, you are good!!!! Very happy for you! 

Thanks for the kind words ladies. It's hard, cause sometimes I feel so fat and it's hard to figure out what to wear. I do love being pregnant and having a bump though.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks tie! I think it just freaks me out because with my daughter I was in the 100s by now


----------



## pinkpassion

Supposedly boys tend to have lower hcg levels ;) maybe you have a little man in there?!


----------



## ashleyg

Lol pink! I actually told my husband I feel like this one is a boy. I knew right when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter that she was a girl.


----------



## pinkpassion

That's awesome!!! I hope it's a healthy baby boy or girl! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cute bump and shirt tie

hopeful- I only spent like $25 on my doppler and had NO idea how to use it. took about 20 minutes the first time but after watching some youtube videos I got it down pat and have almost no problem now. I hope you're put at ease soon

great numbers ash


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley your numbers are fabulous!! No worrying!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Just felt the baby move again!! Holy cow, that was a long 5 days. Thanks for the oj trick, it worked like a charm!


----------



## frangi33

Great news hopeful! 

Tie that bump is adorable

Ashley you asked us to say it so I'm saying it DONT WORRY :) xxx


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> That's awesome!!! I hope it's a healthy baby boy or girl! :)

I do too! I will be excited for whatever but my DH really wanna a boy lol



FLArmyWife said:


> Cute bump and shirt tie
> 
> hopeful- I only spent like $25 on my doppler and had NO idea how to use it. took about 20 minutes the first time but after watching some youtube videos I got it down pat and have almost no problem now. I hope you're put at ease soon
> 
> great numbers ash

Thank you!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Ashley your numbers are fabulous!! No worrying!


Thanks girly :)



frangi33 said:


> Great news hopeful!
> 
> Tie that bump is adorable
> 
> Ashley you asked us to say it so I'm saying it DONT WORRY :) xxx

I know!!! I will stop worrying now...or at least try to:haha:


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: omg this exhaustion is kicking my butt :( I'm SO tired all the time. Once 1pm hits, I feel like I could collapse anywhere and just sleep for hours haha. Luckily my DH was off work today so I got to sleep in but it still feels like I only got 2 hours of sleep all night (and I actually got 10 hours!!!!) This pregnancy tiredness thing is no joke, I can't remember if I felt like this with my daughter. 

I still have an unsettled stomach and no appetite, although I was craving a pretzel this afternoon while I was at Target....so naturally I had to get one haha. But yeah my stomach definitely feels off and just...weird. I feel like crap but I'm so blessed to feel like this knowing I finally got my 2nd little bean :) 

Anyways I'm off to take a nap now! :haha: Hope all of you ladies are having a good Monday!


----------



## pinkpassion

My symptoms are back.... just in time because I feel quite a bit more reassured for my ultrasound tomorrow. .. omg only 14.5 more hours!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!

Ashley my dh also really wants a boy.... like refuses to call this baby anything other than "he/him"... I'm not convinced... I just knew dd was a girl but with this one I'm a little torn on what I feel like it is!


Hopeful I'm so glad you felt baby again! That's so reassuring and I know how scary those times are!!! Sometimes I'd push on my belly a bit just to get dd to move... I'd try everything, cold,sweet, foods drinks, laying in weird positions and sometimes I'd just resort to the doppler.. that ALWAYS got her moving!! :rofl:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hopeful I am so glad the juice worked! I know how nerve wracking that can be! 

Seems like this baby gets as hungry as I do. As soon as I eat, she starts kicking like crazy!!! And I have been soooo hungry lately! I even dreamed about cheeseburger sliders the other night! Lol. So worried about how much I will gain in the next few weeks! He he he! 

Pink I am glad your symptoms are back and I can't wait for your scan!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5 stars how are u luv? In the flood zone?


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5 stars how are u luv? In the flood zone?

Hey Muffin I'm good luv but yes maam the city where I live is a total disaster....a lot of collapsed rds 3 breeched dams 9 deaths n a lot of misplaced people....the area where I live is very safe right now n me n the hubby went out for more water but its like a 2 min drive....my heart goes out to everyone that has bn hit extremely hard...The president has declared our state a state of disaster....the military post where I wrk n my kids schools are closed until Thursday as of right now....asking everyone to please pray for SC

Sorry if I'm not congratulating anyone for a BFP but these last few days has bn crazy....I will catch up maybe this weekend...but congrats to all the BFPS ,hope all the lil mama's are doing well n baby dust to anyone getting ready to test!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hoping the flooding gets better soon5stars


----------



## muffinbabes4

My goodness 5stars be safe! Praying for you guys! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## maybe8

5starsplus1 said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars how are u luv? In the flood zone?
> 
> Hey Muffin I'm good luv but yes maam the city where I live is a total disaster....a lot of collapsed rds 3 breeched dams 9 deaths n a lot of misplaced people....the area where I live is very safe right now n me n the hubby went out for more water but its like a 2 min drive....my heart goes out to everyone that has bn hit extremely hard...The president has declared our state a state of disaster....the military post where I wrk n my kids schools are closed until Thursday as of right now....asking everyone to please pray for SC
> 
> Sorry if I'm not congratulating anyone for a BFP but these last few days has bn crazy....I will catch up maybe this weekend...but congrats to all the BFPS ,hope all the lil mama's are doing well n baby dust to anyone getting ready to test!Click to expand...

Hey...I'm in sc...what part? We got rain but not awful. They cancelled school today....was not part of my plan!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> My symptoms are back.... just in time because I feel quite a bit more reassured for my ultrasound tomorrow. .. omg only 14.5 more hours!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!
> 
> Ashley my dh also really wants a boy.... like refuses to call this baby anything other than "he/him"... I'm not convinced... I just knew dd was a girl but with this one I'm a little torn on what I feel like it is!
> 
> 
> Hopeful I'm so glad you felt baby again! That's so reassuring and I know how scary those times are!!! Sometimes I'd push on my belly a bit just to get dd to move... I'd try everything, cold,sweet, foods drinks, laying in weird positions and sometimes I'd just resort to the doppler.. that ALWAYS got her moving!! :rofl:

I think all men want a boy haha. It's so funny cause when we find out she was a girl, he was kinda sad at first. But now he's wrapped around her finger ;) 

Let us know how your appt goes!!! I can't wait to hear the good news!



5starsplus1 said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars how are u luv? In the flood zone?
> 
> Hey Muffin I'm good luv but yes maam the city where I live is a total disaster....a lot of collapsed rds 3 breeched dams 9 deaths n a lot of misplaced people....the area where I live is very safe right now n me n the hubby went out for more water but its like a 2 min drive....my heart goes out to everyone that has bn hit extremely hard...The president has declared our state a state of disaster....the military post where I wrk n my kids schools are closed until Thursday as of right now....asking everyone to please pray for SC
> 
> Sorry if I'm not congratulating anyone for a BFP but these last few days has bn crazy....I will catch up maybe this weekend...but congrats to all the BFPS ,hope all the lil mama's are doing well n baby dust to anyone getting ready to test!Click to expand...

Omg I hope you guys are oka!! Stay safe girl.


----------



## ashleyg

My best friend had her baby today!! I went to go see them tonight and omg I have even worse baby fever now lol. It felt so weird holding a little newborn again!! I can't wait to do it in June!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms are back.... just in time because I feel quite a bit more reassured for my ultrasound tomorrow. .. omg only 14.5 more hours!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!
> 
> Ashley my dh also really wants a boy.... like refuses to call this baby anything other than "he/him"... I'm not convinced... I just knew dd was a girl but with this one I'm a little torn on what I feel like it is!
> 
> 
> Hopeful I'm so glad you felt baby again! That's so reassuring and I know how scary those times are!!! Sometimes I'd push on my belly a bit just to get dd to move... I'd try everything, cold,sweet, foods drinks, laying in weird positions and sometimes I'd just resort to the doppler.. that ALWAYS got her moving!! :rofl:
> 
> I think all men want a boy haha. It's so funny cause when we find out she was a girl, he was kinda sad at first. But now he's wrapped around her finger ;)
> 
> Let us know how your appt goes!!! I can't wait to hear the good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars how are u luv? In the flood zone?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Muffin I'm good luv but yes maam the city where I live is a total disaster....a lot of collapsed rds 3 breeched dams 9 deaths n a lot of misplaced people....the area where I live is very safe right now n me n the hubby went out for more water but its like a 2 min drive....my heart goes out to everyone that has bn hit extremely hard...The president has declared our state a state of disaster....the military post where I wrk n my kids schools are closed until Thursday as of right now....asking everyone to please pray for SC
> 
> Sorry if I'm not congratulating anyone for a BFP but these last few days has bn crazy....I will catch up maybe this weekend...but congrats to all the BFPS ,hope all the lil mama's are doing well n baby dust to anyone getting ready to test!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I hope you guys are oka!! Stay safe girl.Click to expand...

My hubs must be the oddball, he's hoping for a girl! I think because his family is entirely made up of boys. All the girls are married in and he's curious to see what a girl would look like. Don't get me wrong, he won't be disappointed in the least if this babe is a boy (which I'm still pretty convinced it is based on the 14 week scan).


----------



## pinkpassion

That's awesome ashley... nothing like holding a newborn to kick that baby fever into high gear!!!! It's amazing how little they seem when you get so used to the big toddler were lugging around :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh 5stars be safe!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- sending you so many :hugs: and :dust: for an amazing scan today. I'll be thinking about you and checking in constantly to see how it went


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you so much!!! Just a few more hours now!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink yay for symtoms! I'm so excited for ur scan! Eeeek!

5stars that's scary...I hope ur area remains safe! Those poor people :( 

My husband and I would love a girl, but we kinda feel it's a boy. since I have two boys a girl seems like a u reachable dream heheheh. But baby boys are sweet too and what ever I have I won't complain because it won't matter as soon as they r in my arms.

Pato I hope u are well my dear. Onetube miss u hope all is well.

Busy how r u feeling these days?


----------



## mommyxofxone

corn i feel the same. will be happy with either. We have a name for a boy but no clothes. We have no name for a girl but lots of clothes. lol.

i always wanted a sister, so would love for her to have that. but i know she'll love whatever it is.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mommy if this goes well this will be my husbands first and only child, so I feel like either way it will be good :) I have no clothes since my kids are 11,16 but I see tons on kijiji and garage sales so I think I can get everything used pretty much.

I just made myself some homemade biscuits and jam...omg yum! All I can eat us carbs this pregnancy but so far no weight gain :) puking helps with that ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh puking i'm so sorry!


----------



## pinkpassion

Off to my appointment!!!! Fx'd and praying for good news!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll be holding my breath (figuratively obviously or I'd pass out lol) while we wait. FX! :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Praying for your Pink!!!!! Can't wait to see that sweet little baby pic! Love ya girly!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so excited for you pink! Can't wait to see your little bean :) 

Oh man corn, I could go for some biscuits! Sorry you're still not feeling well :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Just waiting but had to log in to see y'alls support since I'm here alone.. it feels like y'all are with me!! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Wish we could all be crammed into that office with you. I'm sure we'd all get some strange looks with us all in different periods of pregnancy/ttcing. They'd probably wonder if we were a cult or something :winkwink: :haha: 

we love you girl and are here for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

We are all there with you pink! Waiting on my nap until I hear frm u ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol me too corn.. I was about to lay down when i saw her post she was on her way so I'm just trying to hold out..


----------



## .hopeful.one.

All these time differences crack me up! I haven't even gotten out of bed yet. It's 7:15 now so I really should but my bed is too comfy.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well it's 1020 here and it's my day off, after biscuit overload I need a nap ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yeah 10:22 and I've already been up and moving for 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## ashleyg

Yay pink!! I can't wait to see your little one!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Refreshing like crazy anxiously awaiting


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes pink I'm getting nervous I hope everything is ok!


----------



## pinkpassion

TWINS!!!!!
Omg you guys.. there are two!!!!
A is measuring right on track, perfect strong heartbeat!!
But is measuring quite a bit behind and she said it could go either way whether B catches up and makes it or if it will not.. 
I will be going back weekly for ultrasounds!! There's a very small bleed around the sac but my dr isn't concerned.... we need lots of prayers right now!! I want a miracle!!!!

We didn't get a good pic of baby B.. but there's both sacs, But looks much smaller there because she had a hard time getting both sacs in the picture.mg you guys.. there are two!!!!
A is measuring right on track, perfect strong heartbeat!!
But is measuring quite a bit behind and she said it could go either way whether B catches up and makes it or if it will not.. 
I will be going back weekly for ultrasounds!! There's a very small bleed around the sac but my dr isn't concerned.... we need lots of prayers right now!! I want a miracle!!!!

We didn't get a good pic of baby B.. but there's both sacs, But looks much smaller there because she had a hard time getting both sacs in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







20151006_102840-1.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8









20151006_102845-1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg! Wow! I totally am in shock! That's Amazing! I hope baby B is a fighter! I'm so happy and ....just wow!


----------



## ashleyg

OMG!!!!Congratulationa pink! How exciting!!! How are you feeling about it?!


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> TWINS!!!!!
> Omg you guys.. there are two!!!!
> A is measuring right on track, perfect strong heartbeat!!
> But is measuring quite a bit behind and she said it could go either way whether B catches up and makes it or if it will not..
> I will be going back weekly for ultrasounds!! There's a very small bleed around the sac but my dr isn't concerned.... we need lots of prayers right now!! I want a miracle!!!!
> 
> We didn't get a good pic of baby B.. but there's both sacs, But looks much smaller there because she had a hard time getting both sacs in the picture.mg you guys.. there are two!!!!
> A is measuring right on track, perfect strong heartbeat!!
> But is measuring quite a bit behind and she said it could go either way whether B catches up and makes it or if it will not..
> I will be going back weekly for ultrasounds!! There's a very small bleed around the sac but my dr isn't concerned.... we need lots of prayers right now!! I want a miracle!!!!
> 
> We didn't get a good pic of baby B.. but there's both sacs, But looks much smaller there because she had a hard time getting both sacs in the picture.

OMG pink that is amazing!! I will be praying that baby B will catch up for your next ultrasound!! AHH I am soo excited for you!!! EEK.


----------



## Cornfieldland

When r u telling DH? Or did you? I've seen others on here where baby B caught up and was ok so there's a real chance. You will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is amazing. Congratulations. Thoughts and prayers for both babies. Xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

omg pink!!! wow super congrats xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats. What is funny is I fell sleep waiting and dreamt it was twins for you! Come on baby B!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so excited. But now that I know it's twins, I want both!!!!! I just want good news next week!!!


----------



## ashleyg

:happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Pink :hugs: I've been there where you get a mix of really exciting news along with some hard stuff. Praying for you and your babies.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Omg pink!!! Huge congratulations! I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## maybe8

Pink...Congratulations Times two!!!

With my youngest twins, my daughter wasn't there at 5 week scan...but was there for 7 week. She measured 7-9 days behind her brother my entire pregnancy. My Dr told me he didn't think she would make it...she did! Sending lots of positive tboughts your way. It can work out.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congratulations pink so exciting I really hope it all works out perfect for you all x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aaaah Pink! I am soooo excited for you! Really, really praying for both those sweet babies! Yay! Can't believe it!


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies....I've been AWOL for a bit but I'm back now and OMG the congratulations are in order....

PINK!!!!!!.....O....M....G....I am so extremely happy for you:cry:...don't mind the tears they are of absolute joy I must say....so praying for baby B...HUGE CONGRATULATIONS girl.....you deserve this happiness:hugs::hugs:

ASHLEY!!!!!!!.....Girl I've missed you so much and now you got a :bfp:....OMG...Huge congrats to you as well:hugs::hugs:

Mommy!!!!.....you gotta change your name to mommyoftwo:happydance::happydance: so excited for you all..

Muffin.....I'm with you on that witch hunt....so sorry honey....:hugs:....I thought you had it there girly....love your amazing attitude, its so encouraging...

5Stars.....OMG ....I'm sorry about all the flooding and I pray all be well soon....my heart goes out to all of those affected:hugs:

ALL my baby mommas and upcoming testers:hugs::hugs:

Corn, I'm doing well thanks....happy to be back.....

Junemomma....:hi: and welcome to our "home"...:hugs:

Gotta get caught up but love to all....


----------



## pinkpassion

I must say I've been crying and smiling all morning :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh pink I think anyone would in your position. Did you tell dh yet? or are you gonna surprise him?


----------



## pinkpassion

I told him first... he was silent then he said "I need a beer!" Hahaha


----------



## Pato

AFM....not much going on...AF came last Monday ....early....so I was out and a bit bummed out tbh....I'm really happy for all you ladies but can't help but feel it's just not happening for me....still doing NTNP but which when you think about it is really just NP, bc I stll am TTC every month and the disappointment sucks....I'm gonna take a break from here for a while but I'll still pop in to check up on you lovely ladies....love you all


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol awe so cute pink. I'm sure he thought at first that you were messing with him. 

:hugs: oh Pato I'm so sorry that nasty witch came. I really hope one day soon you get your rainbow baby.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes he did!!! He was like seriously?! Lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I love ur DH reaction! Mine would have said the same :) I guess in one why the weekly scans will help you feel like you know what's going on. I hope you get to use that doppler of yours soon and find 2 heart beats, so amazing!


Pato :hugs: I'm sorry u r feeling down. I really hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg pink!!!!!!!! Thats so awesome!!! Come on baby b! 

I'd poop my pants if they said two lol!

Pato I'm so sorry hun :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - CONGRATS!!! I've been silently stalking because of lack of time. OMG, natural twins!!! That's so amazing. Keeping Little Pink B in my thoughts and sending him/her. At least ultrasounds every week - that's great! Less time in between to worry. So happy for you!

Ash - So happy for you and hubby! Morning sickness sucks but it's a sign that baby's doing good and getting comfy! Yours started early so I'd say that LO is a feisty one!

Mommy - Congrats! Thrilled for your new addition! Those two lines on the test look beautiful. What a solid BFP!

FLArmy - The place looks fantastic and the crib is amazing. I love pieces with family history. So meaningful and amazing. Can't wait to meet your baby boy :)

Disney  - Your kitty is soooo cute! OMG, I love baby kittens. My hubby isn't into cats and don't think my puppy would be either. I grew up with cats and miss having a ball of fur and snuggles so much. 

5Stars - Hope things are starting to turn for you guys. It's devastating just hearing about what's going on in the news. I can't imagine living it. My thoughts are with you. 

Pato - Girl, I'm sorry. I share your feelings... Even though I knew I was out this month AF arrival was still disappointing... 

AFM: CD2, AF was four days late but did make an appearance. I'm going for my procedure on the 22nd and then no BD for three weeks which means I'll be out for the month of November. Not holding out hope for this month either... So I'm guessing December is the earliest we can try again. 

Happy to be here for all you lovely ladies with BFPs and bumps! And of course the ones waiting and trying... I just want to look back at this thread in a year and see all the cute little baby faces for all of us... Hugs to everyone on this amazing supportive thread. FLARMY - HUGE THANK YOU for starting this thread. Don't know how I'd get through some days without it. Love you all.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Omg Pink huge congrats! Wow that just goes to show how everything happens for a reason! So exciting. Sending lots of good vibes so that both end up in your arms!!

5stars- Hope you are staying safe. Crazy weather all around! We had rain on Sunday but now it is supposed to warm up again. That's Southern California for ya.

Pato- So glad to see you back! Sorry the witch got you though :(

Ashley and all the new bfps- Hope you guys are doing ok! I remember that first trimester fatigue and nausea all too well! Just keep your eyes on the prize! ;)

AFM- Had my monthly checkup today. Nothing exciting! Ultrasound results all came back great so of course that is always good to hear. Here's a bumpie before I forget. 20wks+5days 

Well, back to work! Will check in later!
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB

:hugs: I am so glad this thread was able to last and I was able to meet so many fabulous ladies. I agree that I'd love to look back at this a year from now and see all the wonderful little baby faces. Maybe your sticky bean is waiting to arrive as a christmas present :winkwink: 

Disney- cute bump


----------



## ashleyg

Pato said:


> ASHLEY!!!!!!!.....Girl I've missed you so much and now you got a :bfp:....OMG...Huge congrats to you as well:hugs::hugs:

Ahhh!! I've missed you too! I have been wondering where you've been!!
And thank you!!! 



pinkpassion said:


> I told him first... he was silent then he said "I need a beer!" Hahaha

LOL :rofl: Thats exactly what my dh would say 



Pato said:


> AFM....not much going on...AF came last Monday ....early....so I was out and a bit bummed out tbh....I'm really happy for all you ladies but can't help but feel it's just not happening for me....still doing NTNP but which when you think about it is really just NP, bc I stll am TTC every month and the disappointment sucks....I'm gonna take a break from here for a while but I'll still pop in to check up on you lovely ladies....love you all

Oh pato, I know how you feel. Thats why I disappeared for a bit while I was ttc because coming on here made it harder. I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:



Mrs. MB said:


> Ash - So happy for you and hubby! Morning sickness sucks but it's a sign that baby's doing good and getting comfy! Yours started early so I'd say that LO is a feisty one!
> 
> AFM: CD2, AF was four days late but did make an appearance. I'm going for my procedure on the 22nd and then no BD for three weeks which means I'll be out for the month of November. Not holding out hope for this month either... So I'm guessing December is the earliest we can try again.
> 
> Happy to be here for all you lovely ladies with BFPs and bumps! And of course the ones waiting and trying... I just want to look back at this thread in a year and see all the cute little baby faces for all of us... Hugs to everyone on this amazing supportive thread. FLARMY - HUGE THANK YOU for starting this thread. Don't know how I'd get through some days without it. Love you all.

Thank you!! I hope it's a strong little one...I don't remember having symptoms this early with my daughter!! Unless I somehow blocked that part out :haha: 

I hope you get a christmas bfp!! How exciting that would be! We are all here for you whenever you need us :hugs:



Disneymom1129 said:


> Ashley and all the new bfps- Hope you guys are doing ok! I remember that first trimester fatigue and nausea all too well! Just keep your eyes on the prize! ;)
> 
> AFM- Had my monthly checkup today. Nothing exciting! Ultrasound results all came back great so of course that is always good to hear. Here's a bumpie before I forget. 20wks+5days
> 
> Well, back to work! Will check in later!

Thanks girly! 
Your bump is sooo cute! I can't wait to start showing!


----------



## ashleyg

Afm: Still super tired but the lower back pain and hot flashes are hitting me hard today, omg. I was standing in Barnes & Noble looking at pregnancy journals (ahhh!!! I can't believe I'm doing that!) and the hot flash just hit me out of no where. It's ridiculous!! 

Also, pretty sure I got my first real wave of nausea this afternoon. I was starting to eat some leftovers that I had heated up for lunch, and after the first bite or two it almost came back up! I'm sad :( It was one of my favorite meals too.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! I'm sooo excited for u goood grief that's amazi ng! !!!! Lmbo ..ok ok I'm freaking out...so I thought u were gonna be like just kidding... and I was like no way she is serious!! That's so awesome luv!!! Congratulations! !! And prayi ng !! Oh my gosh 2 babies &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


And dh reaction...priceless.. ahahah!! I love it! I feel I may need 1 now too!! :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney adorable bumpy shot! 

Afm I'm in and out just getting stuff done trying to pass the time. . :coffee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow...
Ok... I'm finally getting a chance to sit after wrapping my head around all this!!!

First... I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!
Second... OMG... IS THIS REAL?!
Third... I have an unreal amount of peace and confidence in these babies and the miracle they are.. I believe God has a reason for doing everything and he can bring these babies all the way through! I am believing that is his will!

Ok, so I may be jumping the gun a little but I can't help but picture a little boy and girl in there and all the things we need for them lol... luckily if one or both are a girl we saved everything from dd.. but dh said "there better be at least one boy!" &#65532; :haha: :rofl: &#65532;.. really as long as they are healthy we don't care....
Also we have decided to nix the whole team yellow thing.. twins are a big enough surprise and trying to prepare for two would be way less stressful if we knew what was between their leggies!!!!!

Omg... I'm so excited.... I literally don't think I've quit smiling and I've cried a lot (happy tears)!!!!
Things like this don't normally happen to me so I just feel so incredibly blessed. Like I won the lottery !!!!!


Last.. I'm so sorry I haven't talked about anyone else today.. please forgive me!! I will catch up on everyone tomorrow!!! <3


----------



## maybe8

Pink, we are all very happy for you. I am pretty sure your news trumps anything we might have going on at the moment. Enjoy you super surprise and dont worry about us. See I was sending wishes for the best scan in the history of scans.....I would say this qualifies!


----------



## pinkpassion

:haha: I would say so!!!!


----------



## busytulip

disney your bump is perfect!

pato, muffin, mommy :hugs: praying and pulling for you ladies


----------



## ashleyg

Pink that's so exciting girly!! Don't worry about us, enjoy the great news!!

Omg I feel and look bloated. I took a pic and compared it to my 7 week "bump" bloat with my daughter :nope: If this continues I'm going to be showing much much sooner!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning Ladies. 
Pink, it super awesome news. I would seriously love twins. Xx

AFM, bit of a weird week really. Today at 11dpo a BFN. Yesterday morning I was getting about my morning routine and suddenly developed Bell's palsy in the left side of my face. Today it feels worse and the left side of my face is temporarily paralysed. :-( 
However, on the plus side I have my fertility specialist appointment tomorrow to discuss next steps. 
I feel so emotional right now and quite low. I guess this is normal late into my cycle? 

I hope you ladies are having a good week. Sorry for my miserable post. Xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: Teeny i'm so sorry. my mom has had bells twice now. the first time we worried she was having a stroke.they said it can be caused from extreme stress. Take it easy girl! hope your appointment goes well


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good morning Ladies.
> Pink, it super awesome news. I would seriously love twins. Xx
> 
> AFM, bit of a weird week really. Today at 11dpo a BFN. Yesterday morning I was getting about my morning routine and suddenly developed Bell's palsy in the left side of my face. Today it feels worse and the left side of my face is temporarily paralysed. :-(
> However, on the plus side I have my fertility specialist appointment tomorrow to discuss next steps.
> I feel so emotional right now and quite low. I guess this is normal late into my cycle?
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a good week. Sorry for my miserable post. Xxx

oh hun i'm so sorry you're feeling so down, and that's terribly normal. i was REALLY bad last cycle. i'm sorry. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

here's today's tests 14dpo. af day. :) 

btw for anyone charting, temp went down again today and still bfp. so temps don't necessarily mean anything. they were up and down post o constantly. chart on front page of my journal if interested.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901815&amp;d=1444217535
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901817&amp;d=1444217542


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: looks good mommy


----------



## pinkpassion

Looking really good mommy!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm beyond happy for you and look forward to ur weekly scans. I'm so glad u are feeling peaceful and calm :) positve thoughts!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so you ladies think i can relax now and it's real?


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you corn, me too... it's strange how peaceful and calm I feel about it! I believe I will have a miracle and get to bring both of these babies home!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gorgeous line Mommy. Now relax. Xx

Thank you for the well wishes ladies.
I think I am finally ready to move onto my next cycle. This cycle will have been 7 weeks. Obviously the Clomid did not work! Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Teeny- I'm sorry the clomid didn't work. I was on my 3rd cycle and convinced it wasn't gonna take and wasn't going to continue on after because of how bad it was making my endometriosis. I hope you get some answers soon followed by a bfp


----------



## busytulip

Looks great mommy

Teeny I'm so sorry. Hopefully your appt. goes swimmingly tomorrow


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy when is your scan?


----------



## maybe8

Teeny Weeny said:


> Gorgeous line Mommy. Now relax. Xx
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes ladies.
> I think I am finally ready to move onto my next cycle. This cycle will have been 7 weeks. Obviously the Clomid did not work! Xx

Teeny...aren't you only 11dpo or so?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ Yes I am! I didn't ovulate until CD33 which totally sucks. I ovulate earlier than that without Clomid. 
I have ALWAYS had a BFP by 10dpo so just waiting on AF. Xx


----------



## maybe8

How long is your normal lp...without clomid?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Teeney, did you not get an hcg shot with your Clomid? 
My dr had me do take Clomid cd 5-9 then on cd 15 he'd do an ultrasound to make sure the follicle wad ready to release an egg. Then I'd get an hcg shot that day and would ovulate within 48 hours.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lines looks fabulous mommy!! So happy for u!!!

Teeny..hang in their luv it will happen for u.. just try to stay positive and know we are here for u for support &#9825;&#9825; ps. I know long cycles are the worst, it would be nice if they were short sweet and to the point so we could move forward, but they like to drag out and make us miserable ugh! :trouble:


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy when do you have your scan??


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink do you have ur next scan date?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes , it's in 6 days.. Tuesday oct. 13th at 2:30 pm! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

So glad you get to have weekly scans to keep an eye on those beans Pink


----------



## pinkpassion

Me too!!!! :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mines in 9days eeek! Nervous! Please let this baby be healthy! So glad I bought the doppler at least so I can know it's still in there :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm thinking we've got very healthy beans in there corn!! I'm going to try my doppler before my appointment.... I should be able to hear a heartbeat at that point and if not I won't have long to go before my appointment!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Pink I have an appointment later today. I don't know if I'll have a scan or ask to push it off again though. I learned the hard way when I was pregnant with the twins that my insurance will only pay for 2 ultrasounds (it doesn't matter what they are for) and due to my age I may opt to wait until 12 weeks for NT. Plus DH is in important meetings all day and can't go with me, but he might be able to in a few weeks time.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust: busy


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok busy! I will be waiting for an update! I hope all is well with you!!! Dh has 1 day left of vacation and we've decided that he should save it instead of taking off for my appointment on Tuesday... I will be going alone again! I'm going to ask if we can record this next scan though so he can see it!!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

So I am in my "fertile period" woo hoo! I have been doing opks for the past four days and only have a faint line. I am hoping I O this weekend. So I wanted to know what you guys thought because if you google this is seems like everyone has a different opinion. Should you BD everyday or every other day? I am trying to figure that out as it makes me a little paranoid if you don't do it everyday and you miss your O... I know spermies can be in your system for 3-5 days but I am just trying to give it my all this month because of how depressed I have been the past few days.


----------



## FLArmyWife

My dr recommended every other so that sperm have time to build up in numbers but not so long that it causes mobility issues. So we did every other leading up to two days before O. Then Day of O and day after O we did it. But my O was induced so it was a little easier to calculate.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We did it every day. I have heard the only reason to do every other day is if your SO has low sperm count. I didn't want to miss it. Worked good for us! I think everyone is different though. I would for sure dtd the day you get a positive opk and the two days after. FX and good luck!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We generally do two days on, one day off. We never really planned it that way it was just how it worked out both times we got a BFP. Best of luck ccoast! Have fun ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

GL at your appointment today busy! 

Ccoast hope you catch that egg this weekend! We did the SMEP and conceived this baby. I think Ashley was successful with it too. Google if you want more info!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck ccoast!

Thank you to those of you wishing me well before my appt. Sadly I was given the heart breaking news that I've most likely suffered another MMC. Next week I'll have another scan to confirm.


----------



## mommyxofxone

No busy!!!! I'm so sorry :(


Teaching appt for Oct 26th and first appt Nov 9th


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Good luck ccoast!
> 
> Thank you to those of you wishing me well before my appt. Sadly I was given the heart breaking news that I've most likely suffered another MMC. Next week I'll have another scan to confirm.

Nooo! :( :cry: I am so sorry. Did you have a scan today?


----------



## FLArmyWife

My heart breaks for you busy :cry:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Busy I am sooo sorry! I wish there was something to help take the heartbreak away. We are all here for you sweetie.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh No! Busy I'm so very sorry :( that really makes me sad to hear that.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Busy- Did they do a scan today? and if your dr thinks you had an MMC why would she want you to wait a week for a scan?



Disney- happy 21 weeks


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh busy, I don't even have the words hun. Sending love and prayers <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disney- happy 21 weeks

And happy 23 weeks to you my dear :hugs:. How's little Aeneas? Feeling more kicks?


----------



## busytulip

Thank you ladies :hugs:
I did have a scan done today. Baby is measuring 6mm. I think protocol is anytime over 5mm if there is no cardiac activity it is ruled as a miscarriage. My OB is phenomenal and I think the follow up scan is more for his patients' reassurance than anything. As most of you ladies know even when you get news like this you start looking back and thinking 'well, maybe I was off on dates and baby is just small', you know all those "maybe's and what if's" that pop into your head-sometimes even irrationally. I think he does it to help put those thoughts to rest. I don't even know how to feel right now. I think it probably won't sink in until next week.

Good luck at your teaching appt. mommy. Nov. 9th isn't too far away. Hopefully time flies before then.

Wow Disney, 21 weeks! More than half way there! :dance:

Yay for 23 weeks FLArmy!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so sorry BusyTulip. Thinking of you tonight. Xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs:
> I did have a scan done today. Baby is measuring 6mm. I think protocol is anytime over 5mm if there is no cardiac activity it is ruled as a miscarriage. My OB is phenomenal and I think the follow up scan is more for his patients' reassurance than anything. As most of you ladies know even when you get news like this you start looking back and thinking 'well, maybe I was off on dates and baby is just small', you know all those "maybe's and what if's" that pop into your head-sometimes even irrationally. I think he does it to help put those thoughts to rest. I don't even know how to feel right now. I think it probably won't sink in until next week.
> 
> Good luck at your teaching appt. mommy. Nov. 9th isn't too far away. Hopefully time flies before then.
> 
> Wow Disney, 21 weeks! More than half way there! :dance:
> 
> Yay for 23 weeks FLArmy!!

Well I hope this is one of those cases where maybe you are a little later than you thought. You never know. If not, then I know you are very strong and soon enough you will be trying again and we will be here for you through the whole thing! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> So I am in my "fertile period" woo hoo! I have been doing opks for the past four days and only have a faint line. I am hoping I O this weekend. So I wanted to know what you guys thought because if you google this is seems like everyone has a different opinion. Should you BD everyday or every other day? I am trying to figure that out as it makes me a little paranoid if you don't do it everyday and you miss your O... I know spermies can be in your system for 3-5 days but I am just trying to give it my all this month because of how depressed I have been the past few days.

We did it every other day and followed the Sperm Meets Egg plan and I got my bfp that month. Idk if it was a coincidence or what but I think it worked lol.



busytulip said:


> Good luck ccoast!
> 
> Thank you to those of you wishing me well before my appt. Sadly I was given the heart breaking news that I've most likely suffered another MMC. Next week I'll have another scan to confirm.

Omg busy I am so so sorry!! I hope your doctor was wrong or miscalculated!! 

Disney & FLArmy - Yay! You're both over halfway there :happydance:

AFM: sorry I haven't popped in as much. My daughter woke up yesterday sneezing, with a stuffy and runny nose. Not sure if it's teething because today she seems a lot better. So it's been a busy/tiring 2 days :nope: But hopefully by the weekend she's back to her normal self again! I'm still getting bouts of nausea...especially this morning. I thought I was actually going to throw up. Ugh. Still counting down until my scan in a little over two weeks lol. Feels like forever!


----------



## maybe8

Busy, I am so sorry. I agree with Disney, don't give up hope until you have no other options. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

busytulip said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs:
> I did have a scan done today. Baby is measuring 6mm. I think protocol is anytime over 5mm if there is no cardiac activity it is ruled as a miscarriage. My OB is phenomenal and I think the follow up scan is more for his patients' reassurance than anything. As most of you ladies know even when you get news like this you start looking back and thinking 'well, maybe I was off on dates and baby is just small', you know all those "maybe's and what if's" that pop into your head-sometimes even irrationally. I think he does it to help put those thoughts to rest. I don't even know how to feel right now. I think it probably won't sink in until next week.
> 
> Yay for 23 weeks FLArmy!!

 Oh busy. I will have FX and be sending :dust: that everything works out. 
If not, you are an amazing woman and so strong. We are all here for you. 




Disneymom1129 said:


> And happy 23 weeks to you my dear :hugs:. How's little Aeneas? Feeling more kicks?

Eh... some days more than others. Some days I don't feel him at all and it starts to stress me out but I just take things day by day.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Viability day yayyyy :D
How is everyone today x


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow... 24 weeks , that's amazing!!! Hard to believe really!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy V day tasha


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy v day tasha!!!!!


Morning ladies, tested again today at 16 dpo. line is definitely darker than it was with dd. unless it's just the brand.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: looking good mommy! have you made an appointment with your dr?


AFM: I won't be around much. Dr appointment this morning then coming home and baking some stuff to sell at a community yard sale tomorrow.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats tasha!!

Looking great mommy

Have fun baking up a storm FLArmy


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes flarmy thanks first appt is oct 26th for some weird 'teaching' appt i don't get it and then the first real one is nov 9th- i'll be just shy of 9 weeks.


----------



## FLArmyWife

that's interesting. you'll definitely have to let us know what a 'teaching' appt is.


well off to drive 1.5 hrs to my dr... I'll try to pop in when I can. <3 Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy V Day Tasha! 

Have fun today FLArmy! 

Hope everyone is well! Where is everyone?


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow, 1.5 hours flarmy? ! That's so far!!! How will that work when you go into labor? Is your hospital that far?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I love the ticker that says ur baby is the size of a chipotle burrito! Holy cow that's a big burrito if ur 21wks!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Disney I love the ticker that says ur baby is the size of a chipotle burrito! Holy cow that's a big burrito if ur 21wks!

I get a kick out of baby sizer so wanted to try out the ticker! :laugh2: Chipotle burritos are pretty big! It's hard imagining my baby that big already lol.


----------



## Pato

busytulip said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs:
> I did have a scan done today. Baby is measuring 6mm. I think protocol is anytime over 5mm if there is no cardiac activity it is ruled as a miscarriage. My OB is phenomenal and I think the follow up scan is more for his patients' reassurance than anything. As most of you ladies know even when you get news like this you start looking back and thinking 'well, maybe I was off on dates and baby is just small', you know all those "maybe's and what if's" that pop into your head-sometimes even irrationally. I think he does it to help put those thoughts to rest. I don't even know how to feel right now. I think it probably won't sink in until next week.

Oh Busy, I'm heart broken for you.:cry: I read this and couldn't believe my eyes...gave me an instant headache....I'm truly sorry...how are you today?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I just noticed ur new twin ticker! So cute! Love it :)


----------



## frangi33

Oh busy I'm so sorry to hear of the news, how are you doing? HUGE hugs for you x 

I've not been around for a while so just catching up with everyone, I'm in my fertile period so I will be moping around here a lot during my 2ww as time just seems to stand still when I'm symptom spotting and can't test.


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn :)!!!! I'm sooooooo excited!!!!!! Can you tell?!


----------



## pinkpassion

How are you busy? I know when I went through that it always took several days to really sink in... I'm so so sorry love!!!! Please know I'm here if you want to talk!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Wow, 1.5 hours flarmy? ! That's so far!!! How will that work when you go into labor? Is your hospital that far?

the dr I have is the dr that did my endometriosis surgery and I've known for like 8 years. He's located in Orlando. Since we ended up living in Ocala, 90 miles away, I decided I didn't want to bother trying to get comfortable with a new dr, especially since drs appointments are only every 4 weeks or so. 
The hospital is about 70 miles from where we are. The goal is that when I go into labor we immediately load into the car and head that way. If I"m not in active active labor by the time we get there, we'll go to either my mom's house or my in-laws which are only 20 minutes from the hospital. 
Of course as I get closer I might change my mind and end up just staying with my mom or in-laws down there closer so that should something happen I head to the hospital, but dh will be at school 1hr 45 minutes away and will have to make the drive instead of staying with my in Orlando. 
There is a hospital about 5 miles from the house should everything go wacky



frangi33 said:


> Oh busy I'm so sorry to hear of the news, how are you doing? HUGE hugs for you x
> 
> I've not been around for a while so just catching up with everyone, I'm in my fertile period so I will be moping around here a lot during my 2ww as time just seems to stand still when I'm symptom spotting and can't test.

:hugs: we are all here to help you pass the time. Sending you :dust: that you catch that egg


pink- love the ticker


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome flarmy, well I don't envy you, especially when you start going every other week and every week :haha: I thought my drive (15-20 minutes ) was bad :rofl: I won't complain any more!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol yeah.. we will see what happens when I have to go more often. :winkwink: I'd kill for a 15-20 min drive :p


----------



## pinkpassion

Funny how something can be put into persephone for you (me) when you find out someone else has to do more than you!! :rofl:

Either way you have to be comfy with your dr and since he already knows your history I think it is great you are staying with him!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

8.3 week bump pic :happydance:
I'm going to get HUUUUUUGE!!!! Lol... prepregnancy I'm 93-94lbs.. also I'm only 4'11"!!!
:)
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-09 19.22.06.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## muffinbabes4

It's adorable pink and love the ticker too!!!&#9825;&#9825;

Happy vday tasha!!

Aww busy :( well luv I'm praying the dates are just off :hugs: 

Well I'm poppin in and out I hope everyone is well &#9825;


----------



## mommyxofxone

Adorable bump!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So cute Pink!!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Cute pic Pink :) ur so petite there's no where for those babies to go but out! I'm tall and have smaller babies so I won't show much but getting a bit of a bump :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

I have no bump yet just flab and bloat :haha: how early did you ladies start showing with your second babies?


----------



## pinkpassion

I know some of it is bloat :haha: but most of it is still there in the morning... not sure when we should start showing.. ??


----------



## ashleyg

Aw pink you're so cute! 

I got a "bump" when I was 12ish weeks with my daughter!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Baby 'pops out' of the pubic region at roughly 12 weeks I think. Personally I think it all depends on the individual. I seem to show early but a friend of mine, after 3 doesn't show until about 20+ weeks. 

Gorgeous bumps ladies by the way. Xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I agree with Teeny. Just depends on the person. My sister in law isn't showing almost at all and she is only six days behind me. I am showing a ton though!!! I showed with my second really early and now earlier with this one! No ab muscles anymore!!! Lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

promise to catch up later.. just wanted to come in and say I hope all our ladies have a good weekend


----------



## Disneymom1129

mommyxofxone said:


> I have no bump yet just flab and bloat :haha: how early did you ladies start showing with your second babies?

Just recently started looking pregnant this week, I can tell because a couple people have mentioned it. To me I still look like I am in the "is she fat or pregnant?" stage lol.


----------



## maybe8

That was the worst stage....Your waist thickens but no real pop. Soon there will be no question about it! :)

Pink....so cute. You are very petite, those babies have nowhere to hide!


----------



## ashleyg

Guys, I am having some bleeding. I am on my way to the ER to see what they say. I'm almost 5 weeks so I know they won't see much but I don't know what else to do. Prayers would be so appreciated


----------



## pinkpassion

O no ash!!! Praying, please update!!!! Bleeding, while not normal is very common and doesn't mean that it's anything bad. It could be implantation or anything!!!! Fx'd!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

How much bleeding and what color? Any pain?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Praying ashley!!


----------



## ashleyg

It started an hour ago and it was like a gush of light pink blood. I went and checked in the bathroom and changed my liner, and a few minutes later there was more pinkish/reddish/brownish blood. I'm at the ER right now. Before I left I checked and I was just spotting. I'm so scared. They drew my blood to check my levels again but I'm so nervous I'm miscarrying


----------



## ashleyg

No cramps


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh ash I'm hoping praying for you luv hope it's just nothing maybe leftover from ib or something :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Just peed again and I'm still bleeding. Now it's more reddish brown :cry:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh ashley luv don't cry I'm sorry hunny :hugs: :cry: maybe it's just something else hopefully results will be back soon


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Ashley!!! Praying for you! Any updates?


----------



## maybe8

Ashley...My thoughts are with you!


----------



## ashleyg

Right now it's reddish brownish spotting. I'm waiting in the room to be seen and to get my blood results back


----------



## ashleyg

All of my tests have been getting darker...I don't understand. I even took one today and it was darker. Can that still happen if you're miscarrying?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I would think that if your tests are getting darker then your hcg is increasing. There are lots of reasons for spotting that aren't miscarriage. Have you guys dtd recently? That can cause it. Your cervix is super sensitive right now.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree with tie!


----------



## ashleyg

We dtd on Thursday. I don't think it would bleed almost two days after?

I got my hcg back and it went to 1588. It was a 65 last Saturday so it's increasing. They want me to get it redrawn on Monday to make sure it's still going up. I had an ultrasound done so I'm waiting on the results of that now.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Your numbers seem great! I have had spotting twice with this pregnancy and both times it was a couple days after we dtd. I think it takes a couple days to make it's way out. I am praying that's all it is for you!


----------



## ashleyg

The first few times it was a gush. After he did the abdominal u/s as soon as I sat down to pee, blood came out. I don't know what to think. I peed again after the transvaginal u/s and it was only a few spots of dark brown blood. I'm so confused :(


----------



## ashleyg

UPDATE

I'm home now. They basically said to rest as much as I can. No sex, no lifting, no moving around a lot. The ultrasound showed a 4mm sack which is what they think is the baby but I'm too early to say for sure. They said since my numbers are high and I'm not cramping or bleeding super heavy that everything looks good as of right now. I'm still so scared though


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Ashley, I'm sorry to hear of the bleeding. Keep to doctors orders and I am sure all will be well with little bean. Keeping you in my prayers. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Your doubling time is under 40 hours, that's great news!!!! Hopefully it's just implantation bleeding or cervical irritation!!!! Rest up and drink lots of water!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- so glad your numbers are going up. I agree that you might just need some pelvic rest right now. FX and :dust: that on Monday you continue to get high doubling numbers.


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg ashley! i'm so sorry thinking of you and praying!!!!!!! 



with dd i didn't show til about 14 weeks i think, and it was very very slight. 

my sil showed extremely fast with her first, less so with her second, and her third you'd never know and she's 20 weeks this week.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I'm sorry you are going though this :hugs: ur numbers sound good! Just get some rest and take it super easy. Be praying for you! Stay positive!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Still praying for you Ashley and that little bean of yours!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thinking of you ash your numbers are awesome, hopefully it is just irritation and bean is fine! Makesure you rest and drink lots of water !! :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## busytulip

Ash praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks so much for all your prayers ladies. 

Update for right now. I haven't bled since I got home last night. I hope I didn't jinx myself by saying that :( but I hope it was breakthrough bleeding or implantation or something like that. No cramps or stomach pain. I feel normal. Please still keep me and the peanut in your thoughts and prayers. I go to get my blood drawn tomorrow and I'm praying that my levels have gone up and that this was just a fluke.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hoping it was just ib ash praying for u and peanut &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi ladies I just thought I'd pop in I had a private scan today my squishy is still measuring a week ahead at 10+1 and was active gave us a wave was relieved the bleed has got bigger in the last 2 weeks it's gone from about 1cm to 3.5 X 1.2 X 3.1cm adjacent to gestational sac not quite sure what that means she just said I'll have to let my midwife know.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry your bleeding ash I had a bleed at 6+5 and was terrified I'm praying for both you and your little bean x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hoping your little squishy is good too butterfly, and adorable scan , praying the bleed will go away &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome scan butterfly. Hope the bleed goes away

Try to rest easy ash


----------



## busytulip

ash is there anyone nearby that can help out with DD? Thank goodness for no more bleeding, continued prayers.

butterfly your little squish is adorable. Sorry to hear that the bleed has grown, but grateful that baby looks fantastic. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard :( I read that breakthrough bleeding can happen around the time your period is due so that makes sense. I hope that's what I was for me. 

Busy - DH is home today and tomorrow so that's helpful. My dad lives close but he works and I don't want to bug him to come down everyday before work. I have the concert on Thursday but hopefully I'll have good news from the blood test on Tuesday so I will feel better about going. It's lawn seating so I'll be sitting down the whole time. DH is basically only working Tuesday and Wednesday this week because he's taking the off for the concert and working only a few hours on Friday. Hopefully I don't have anymore bleeding and everything is fine though


----------



## busytulip

I am glad that you aren't by yourself and that your DH will be available for a lot of this week. Definitely take it easy as the other ladies have said. Putting good thoughts out there that all is well and this is just breakthrough bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks busy. I hope so too


----------



## frangi33

Thinking positive thoughts for you Ashley. X


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you frangi.


Is it a good thing that there's a super light brown/yellowy color (sorry for tmi. can't tell if it's urine that diluted the brown) on the tp when I wipe? It's not every time I wipe though. Sometimes it's almost like a speck of light brown and other times it looks like its dried brown spotting.


----------



## busytulip

The brown tinge usually indicates old(er) blood. So I look at that as a good thing. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

I hope this means that whatever it was is done with now. I'm afraid to pee :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh ash I'm so sorry. I would be too :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ash sending lots of prayers for you and your bean. So sorry to read about the bleeding. The fact that it has turned brown is a good thing, as that indicates old blood. There was no sign of a SCH on the ultrasound?

Busy hope you are doing ok :flower:

All my new BFPs hope you ladies are feeling ok :thumbup:

Ladies waiting to O or test: :dust: :dust: 

Time for another week. Hope it goes by fast :coffee:


----------



## ashleyg

Disney, the doctor didn't say they saw anything. They said they saw a cyst on my ovary but that it's usually one that gives out the progesterone hormone? Idk what that means because during the pregnancy with my daughter they never said anything about a cyst. I know brown blood is good but I don't like seeing anything like that happening :( I'm just going to have to wait for my results to come back on Tuesday


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Had one busy weekend! Weddings, family photos, & general business.

So sorry to hear about the bleeding Ashley. I'm sure it's very scary but the girls are right, it is common this early and sometimes there's no real explanation. Sounds like things are calming but I'm still praying for you & your little!


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: ash!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashley I hope ur doing ok and getting some rest.

Pink what time is ur ultrasound tomorrow? Are you still feeling really sick?

I am still sick and it's so hard to do anything when you feel nauseous all day. So glad I'm only working to shifts right now, but it's hard because I'm on my feet all day. Can't wait to feel better hopefully by December!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: ash

i hope this isn't insensitive posting todays 19dpo test

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902801&amp;d=1444650215


----------



## Cornfieldland

Looks good mommy! There's no denying ur pregant!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommy- no denying that line..


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies, just popping in. 

Ash:hugs:....sorry you're going through this but I'm praying all is well with bean. I know it's scary seeing....anything....at this stage but let's hope for the best...:hugs:

Busy honey....how are you doing:hugs:

Muffin Honey :hugs:

All my baby mommas hope you ladies are doing well....Corn sorry about the MS Boo, I know that's rough and I pray it eases up soon so you can really enjoy this pregnancy...

Mommy, that line is beautiful...

AFM: I'm still just hanging around, NTNP....guess you can say I've kind of thrown in the towel so I'm really just keeping up with your lives right now....Love y'all...have an awesome week


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- I hope one day soon, even if unexpectedly, you get a rainbow baby

Busy- when is your scan?
Pink- when is your next scan? 

Ash- anxious to hear those results tomorrow


To our ladies waiting to O or test :dust:
To our NTNP/WTT ladies :hugs: <3

to our baby mamas, hoping everything starts feeling better


----------



## pinkpassion

My scan is tomorrow afternoon 2:30 pm.

I heard a heartbeat on my doppler this morning, much higher than I expected to find it!!! I listened for a few seconds in other places but only heard the one!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to start out saying how much I love our little family here; yes I consider you ladies family. You all have been more caring and understanding than most of my family through any process I've encountered. In a short amount of time I've grown closer to my BNB family that in the 26 years I've been with my own flesh and blood.
I love that we can all come from different walks of life, have different opinions, different experiences, different beliefs, yet we put aside all our differences to be there for each other; to be a support system. 
I'm not sure I would have made it these past 23 1/2 weeks without you ladies.

I try my best to only voice my stresses and family issues on here on rare occasions. Just a personal want to not seem 'all about me' as sometimes I type a post and I feel like I'm being selfish.
That being said, I'm really struggling right now. Some days are better than others, but in the whole picture I'm just going through the motions. I'm still struggling to come to terms with the fact I am actually pregnant, something I know I shouldn't 'take for granted'. Yet, I just can't get it to set in. Painting the nursery made it feel real for about a day and now I"m back to just feeling bleh about it. Even though I'm only a mere 4 days away from the 24 week viability mark, I still can't help but have this feeling I won't be bringing him home. I keep dreaming it just won't happen. That this journey will be nothing more than a story for me to tell later in life. 
As most of you know my dh and I are just not in a good spot financially, which is putting lots of stress on us. Things still don't seem to have any light at the end of the table and I'm just starting to feel hopeless about it all. 
I'm going to take some time to just push through some things. There is a very real possibility we will have to break the lease for the place we are living now to find a smaller, cheaper, not as nice place to live because there just doesn't seem to be relief in sight. I need to try and focus on making my life work. Making the most of what we have been given. And, probably spend a few days to wallow in my own self pity. 

I love all you ladies and am grateful for all the support I've received through this entire process. I will be around occasionally to update the front page, but for now, I'm just going to step back and be just a moderator. 
I want nothing but the best for all our ladies. For all you ladies to have happy, healthy beans and pregnancies. For those still trying to finally see those two beautiful strong lines. For those waiting to have procedures, that they go swimmingly and you heal quickly so you can be that much closer to conceiving your bean. 

:hugs: <3 and :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh flarmy i'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. For the feeling real part- sometimes for some ladies it's not real til you are actually holding baby. we also all have that fear that something might not go right and we won't be bringing baby home. i know i did anyway. i'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time. please know we are thinking of you and sending all our best your way (all the ladies in the group). :hugs: hun you're going to be alright!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm just on my way to work, but wanted to say I'm thinking of you and praying that things get better for you and ur husband and he finds a good job. I wish I could do something to make it easier, we are all here for you and care deeply! Don't give up!


----------



## ccoastgal

FLArmyWife said:


> I want to start out saying how much I love our little family here; yes I consider you ladies family. You all have been more caring and understanding than most of my family through any process I've encountered. In a short amount of time I've grown closer to my BNB family that in the 26 years I've been with my own flesh and blood.
> I love that we can all come from different walks of life, have different opinions, different experiences, different beliefs, yet we put aside all our differences to be there for each other; to be a support system.
> I'm not sure I would have made it these past 23 1/2 weeks without you ladies.
> 
> I try my best to only voice my stresses and family issues on here on rare occasions. Just a personal want to not seem 'all about me' as sometimes I type a post and I feel like I'm being selfish.
> That being said, I'm really struggling right now. Some days are better than others, but in the whole picture I'm just going through the motions. I'm still struggling to come to terms with the fact I am actually pregnant, something I know I shouldn't 'take for granted'. Yet, I just can't get it to set in. Painting the nursery made it feel real for about a day and now I"m back to just feeling bleh about it. Even though I'm only a mere 4 days away from the 24 week viability mark, I still can't help but have this feeling I won't be bringing him home. I keep dreaming it just won't happen. That this journey will be nothing more than a story for me to tell later in life.
> As most of you know my dh and I are just not in a good spot financially, which is putting lots of stress on us. Things still don't seem to have any light at the end of the table and I'm just starting to feel hopeless about it all.
> I'm going to take some time to just push through some things. There is a very real possibility we will have to break the lease for the place we are living now to find a smaller, cheaper, not as nice place to live because there just doesn't seem to be relief in sight. I need to try and focus on making my life work. Making the most of what we have been given. And, probably spend a few days to wallow in my own self pity.
> 
> I love all you ladies and am grateful for all the support I've received through this entire process. I will be around occasionally to update the front page, but for now, I'm just going to step back and be just a moderator.
> I want nothing but the best for all our ladies. For all you ladies to have happy, healthy beans and pregnancies. For those still trying to finally see those two beautiful strong lines. For those waiting to have procedures, that they go swimmingly and you heal quickly so you can be that much closer to conceiving your bean.
> 
> :hugs: <3 and :dust:

As you already know we are all here for you. You have been an amazing thread manager! The love between all the ladies here is because you started this thread!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am sooo confused! This month I started using OPK's since CD9. I have yet to get what is considered a positive. I have been testing 2x day since Saturday. Yesterday afternoon I got a really dark second line almost as dark as the control line. I also got EWCM(which I have never had before!). But last night the line went back to light. I took a test this morning and it is also lighter. So I don't know if I missed my surge yesterday. We BD Friday and Sunday... I know that is not enough but that is all I could get out of DH. Also TMI I have had the watery egg white CM since Friday night and than it turned into the EWCM yesterday and this morning it was back to watery egg white looking cm. So my questions are in regards to the OPK would you consider the almost as dark as the control line a +? Also with CM what is your take on that?

I am sorry I know I have a TON of questions and I hope that I am not bothering anyone by them. I just don't have anyone else to talk to about this.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley .. just to let you know every single 1 of my early ultrasounds they said they see nothing except for a 'cyst' .. I mean every one .. i would get angry because im like ok i get you dont see anything, but don't tell me im having a chemical or mc just because its too early to see anything...so no worries luv, i think your just too early... the earliest 'on me' an ultrasound starts seeing anything is 6 weeks and even then they don't give a def. Anything . So please don't let let part discourage you. As for the brown it's atleast old blood so just try not to stress too awful much. Keeping positive thoughts and prayers for you this way. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ccoastgal, I think if you did O Sunday then dtd Friday and Saturday is plenty. Two or three times in my fertile window was all I could ever get out of DH as well ;) if you could seduce him tonite as well then that would be good too.


----------



## busytulip

FLArmy :hugs:

Pato thinking of you love!

My appt. is on Wednesday.

Great lines mommy!

Corn so sorry MS is being awful and creating difficulty at work


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> I want to start out saying how much I love our little family here; yes I consider you ladies family. You all have been more caring and understanding than most of my family through any process I've encountered. In a short amount of time I've grown closer to my BNB family that in the 26 years I've been with my own flesh and blood.
> I love that we can all come from different walks of life, have different opinions, different experiences, different beliefs, yet we put aside all our differences to be there for each other; to be a support system.
> I'm not sure I would have made it these past 23 1/2 weeks without you ladies.
> 
> I try my best to only voice my stresses and family issues on here on rare occasions. Just a personal want to not seem 'all about me' as sometimes I type a post and I feel like I'm being selfish.
> That being said, I'm really struggling right now. Some days are better than others, but in the whole picture I'm just going through the motions. I'm still struggling to come to terms with the fact I am actually pregnant, something I know I shouldn't 'take for granted'. Yet, I just can't get it to set in. Painting the nursery made it feel real for about a day and now I"m back to just feeling bleh about it. Even though I'm only a mere 4 days away from the 24 week viability mark, I still can't help but have this feeling I won't be bringing him home. I keep dreaming it just won't happen. That this journey will be nothing more than a story for me to tell later in life.
> As most of you know my dh and I are just not in a good spot financially, which is putting lots of stress on us. Things still don't seem to have any light at the end of the table and I'm just starting to feel hopeless about it all.
> I'm going to take some time to just push through some things. There is a very real possibility we will have to break the lease for the place we are living now to find a smaller, cheaper, not as nice place to live because there just doesn't seem to be relief in sight. I need to try and focus on making my life work. Making the most of what we have been given. And, probably spend a few days to wallow in my own self pity.
> 
> I love all you ladies and am grateful for all the support I've received through this entire process. I will be around occasionally to update the front page, but for now, I'm just going to step back and be just a moderator.
> I want nothing but the best for all our ladies. For all you ladies to have happy, healthy beans and pregnancies. For those still trying to finally see those two beautiful strong lines. For those waiting to have procedures, that they go swimmingly and you heal quickly so you can be that much closer to conceiving your bean.
> 
> :hugs: <3 and :dust:

FLArmy we love you! If it wasn't for you we wouldn't have this thread.

I just wanted to say that I went through the same thing with my daughter. I think it is very common in first pregnancies since you've never been through it before. I felt the same exact way you did, like I wouldn't actually get to have her as my own since she never really seemed real while pregnant.

Even after she came out and I laid eyes on her, she was real right there in front of me, yet it still felt so unreal. Let me just say that the bonding time you get with him after he is born will be when the magic happens. It was then and there when I could snuggle her and see her breathing that I was like, holy shit, this is my child. In that moment I was forever committed and in love unconditionally. 

Guess what I am trying to say is, it's completely normal to feel how you are feeling right now. The true bonding will happen once he's here :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin, thanks for that! They saw a 4mm sack in my uterus along with the cyst so they did see the baby but it was weird when she mentioned the chat because I never heard that before

As of right now I'm not bleeding at all. I'm praying and praying that my numbers have gone up and the bleeding goes away for good. I'm starting to feel calmer about it like everything is fine. I hope it's true. 
I took one last FRER and got this...it's darker than it was a few days ago. Good sign?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 9


----------



## busytulip

It's nice to hear that hasn't been anymore bleeding Ash and those lines look beautiful.

Disney-well said!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks busy. I'm trying hard not worry now but it's hard. I just want to get the results back


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy. .luv we are here, you do what you you need to do, without you starting this, we wouldn't have each other any of this we are grateful for you. I'm so sorry your going through these times, I'm praying for you and dh that he finds a great job and that you can look back and see this as not a bad time but as a oh my goodness this wouldn't have happened if that hadn't happened kinda time. Just try to focus on your family and remember you can't ever get this time back when your pregnant with sweet baby boy so when your at your worst, remember no one can steal your happiness, and live life in the moment with no regrets, love u girl and we are here. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

What do y'all think?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nZXJk3qujw8


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, :hugs:.. take some time for you and baby!!! I'm sorry you are going through such a rough time!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Pink that was wonderful I haven't heard my baby's heartbeat yet so so lovely to hear yours it's a beautiful sound xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Flarmy I think your such a strong woman and your family here will always be here when you need us you do what's best for you things will be good again soon xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

All you ladies have such a heartwarming way with words it's so welcoming and comforting in all and any circumstances you offer support, kind words and prayers it's truly wonderful to know your all here when you can be X I'm probably gonna cry now lol xx


----------



## busytulip

Awwww butterfly :hugs: :cry: Crying along with you!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! Love &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy I am so sorry for everything you are going through. I don't know if this helps but I was talking to a family member about making some extra money and remembered there is a place close to us that you can donate plasma and they will pay you for it. I know you can't, but maybe your husband can. I know it's not much money, but every bit counts. Also, you could check with the school districts around there. Our district is always looking for substitute teachers and it pays pretty good. The only downside is having to pay to get a background check. Just trying to help in any way that I can. I will pray for you guys to find something soon! Sending you hugs!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink that is so awesome!!!! So happy for you and hoping your appointment goes good! 

Ashley those lines look amazing! Praying your numbers double and everything is perfect!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ash what a beautiful line!


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful lines ash!!! I can't wait to hear the numbers!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I went to get my blood drawn already. I'm going to call later just for the heck of it to see if the results are in. But most likely they will be in by tomorrow. But my doctor said that if everything is good with my numbers, he wants to see me sometime next week when I'm around 6.5 weeks to hopefully hear the heartbeat and see that everything is okay. 

I had a tiny bit of brown mucusy spotting when I wiped earlier but that's been it so far. I'm praying it stays that way. Thanks so much ladies for all of your support. It means so much :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping you get your results today Ashley!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

What time are you calling ash?


----------



## ashleyg

I just called and waiting to hear back but I doubt I will know today. If no news tonight, I'm calling first thing in the morning


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I'm sorry to hear that your struggling right now. We are always here to help as much as we can. Even if that just means lending a listening ear <3 

Ashley I hope you hear your results tonight. Your test looks great!


----------



## frangi33

Ash fingers crossed for your results! 

Flarmy, this thread is absolutely amazing, I'm blown away by how supportive everyone is, it's very different to a lot of other threads you really have created something special. If you can do that then I'm sure you and your husband can work something out and move forwards from your current situation to a better place. I'm sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy....it is quite normal to feel a bit detached from baby. We all worry a out the what ifs, so it is easier to step back and just wait to become emotionally invested. It will happen. Whether while you are pregnant, when they place him in your arms, or a some point that you don't notice. One day you just realize that this little person means more than anything to you. Financial worries are always stressful. One day at a time, sometimes even minutes at a time. Things will get better but it will take a bit.

Ash....fingers crossed for good test results.

Pink...hoping baby B is growing strong.

All the other ladies, wishing you a good day.

Afm...I dropped my oldest off for Air Force boot camp yesterday. It feels like he took part of my heart with him. He is the first to leave home and all his siblings are taking it hard.


----------



## pinkpassion

2.5 more hours!!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Good luck pink I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Pink. I hope it all goes well. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm here waiting.... I'll update soon!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!! :coffee: dum de dum


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley praying for good blood results today

Maybe8 that must be so hard to drop off your first born at boot camp. He will do great. 

Pink I'm on pins and needles. Hope you get good news!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well. Good news/sad news! Baby B is vanishing :sad2:
BUT... we have one strong healthy little baby, wiggling around!!!!! I am sad but I just feel so blessed that our remaining baby is healthy and strong and all the bleeding has resolved!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20151013_102820-1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## busytulip

Awww Pink :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink :cry: but I'm excited for you that you still have a healthy baby in there! Bitter sweet&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Ashley praying for good blood results today
> 
> Maybe8 that must be so hard to drop off your first born at boot camp. He will do great.
> 
> Pink I'm on pins and needles. Hope you get good news!

Thanks....it was awful.


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Well. Good news/sad news! Baby B is vanishing :sad2:
> BUT... we have one strong healthy little baby, wiggling around!!!!! I am sad but I just feel so blessed that our remaining baby is healthy and strong and all the bleeding has resolved!!!!

I'm sorry pink....but happy little A is doing well.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Where is our little ashley? Praying for you luv !!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oh pink so sorry about baby B but I'm glad baby A is looking so healthy. You deserve a gorgeous healthy baby!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

As the others have said, it's great news about Baby A but I'm sorry to hear of Baby B. Take the time to adjust to this and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy from here on out. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink :hugs: I'm so sorry! I'm so happy that baby A is so strong!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Well. Good news/sad news! Baby B is vanishing :sad2:
> BUT... we have one strong healthy little baby, wiggling around!!!!! I am sad but I just feel so blessed that our remaining baby is healthy and strong and all the bleeding has resolved!!!!

Sorry about baby B, but glad that baby A is thriving. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I'm sorry about baby b but I'm glad you have a strong baby a :hugs:

So I called them when they opened and then again an hour or so later. They uploaded my hcg results to the online portal thing. They were a 1588 on Saturday in the ER and they went up to 3605. I'm so relived I could cry. I'm still waiting for a call back because I'm still randomly spotting brown here and there. Not constantly though. But they also want to move up my ultrasound date to next week so I want to talk to them about that too. But I am so relieved


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So glad to hear that your numbers are good Ashley!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you!!
Omg I'm just so happy. Now I want them to call back so I can talk to them about moving up my appointment and to confirm my numbers are good.


----------



## Disneymom1129

That's great news Ashley! Guess it's just one of those flukes that we hear about every now and then about bleeding in early pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Such wonderful news ash!!!! So happy for you!

Pink I'm so glad baby a is doing so well and I'm sorry about baby b :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sooo happy for u ash!!! Oh my gooooodness that is wonderful news! What a wonderful day for you &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you ladies!


----------



## busytulip

maybe what a tough thing to do. I hope that along with sadness you are feeling a huge sense of pride. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies for your support. It's so hard to drop all the plans we had for two little ones but I am so thankful for one still being strong! 

It's hard to be happy and sad all at the same time, iykwim!!!!


----------



## Pato

Ash.....I'm happy to see your numbers increasing. I know that's a load off your chest and I do hope you get all the answers you need...:hugs:

Pink honey......I'm so sorry about baby B, but like the others I'm excited that baby A is strong and healthy and progressing well :hugs:

Maybe....that must of been tough, no matter how grown the get they are still our babies:hugs:

Flarmy....I'm truly sorry about all you are going through and I'm praying for you and hubby. Hope he finds something soon. Love you girl...just wish there was more I could do....

Lovelies hope you are all doing well.....:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

YAY ASH!!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!
Dr just called and my ultrasound is next Tuesday! I'll be 6w1d and they said I will be able to hear the heartbeat


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So my MIL came over yesterday and told me and my husband that she was planning on doing a couples baby shower and wanted to make sure we were okay with it. Hubs instantly said heck no that he would NOT be attending a shower. Then she cried and said she felt left out because my mom is the one who gets to do the shower and it's not fair, she's a grandma too blah blah blah! I told her my mom would be happy to have help with it but that wasn't doing any good either, she was insisting that she wants to do it all not just help... So now she's throwing us a gender reveal party next month! And we will already know the gender the day before the party. Urgh, so stupid and such a waste of money. I am not a happy camper about it but it's hard because she's such a cry baby and I try to play nice.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Ash great news so relieved and pleased for you x

Pink so so sorry about baby b keep your chin up I am over the moon happy that baby a is doing well just thinking about that lovely heartbeat makes my heart swell up x

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well x


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hopeful I feel your frustration I've been having similar issues myself just wanna scream sometimes x


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks guys! I still kept my October 26th appt just in case we can't hear the heartbeat yet but they said that I should be able too. So I'm really excited and I feel so relieved everything is okay for right now


----------



## maybe8

busytulip said:


> maybe what a tough thing to do. I hope that along with sadness you are feeling a huge sense of pride. :hugs:

Thank you... one part of me is very proud of him, but the other part just wants my son back!


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> So my MIL came over yesterday and told me and my husband that she was planning on doing a couples baby shower and wanted to make sure we were okay with it. Hubs instantly said heck no that he would NOT be attending a shower. Then she cried and said she felt left out because my mom is the one who gets to do the shower and it's not fair, she's a grandma too blah blah blah! I told her my mom would be happy to have help with it but that wasn't doing any good either, she was insisting that she wants to do it all not just help... So now she's throwing us a gender reveal party next month! And we will already know the gender the day before the party. Urgh, so stupid and such a waste of money. I am not a happy camper about it but it's hard because she's such a cry baby and I try to play nice.

Why not let her give you another shower? You would get tons of stuff for the baby.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

maybe8 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> So my MIL came over yesterday and told me and my husband that she was planning on doing a couples baby shower and wanted to make sure we were okay with it. Hubs instantly said heck no that he would NOT be attending a shower. Then she cried and said she felt left out because my mom is the one who gets to do the shower and it's not fair, she's a grandma too blah blah blah! I told her my mom would be happy to have help with it but that wasn't doing any good either, she was insisting that she wants to do it all not just help... So now she's throwing us a gender reveal party next month! And we will already know the gender the day before the party. Urgh, so stupid and such a waste of money. I am not a happy camper about it but it's hard because she's such a cry baby and I try to play nice.
> 
> Why not let her give you another shower? You would get tons of stuff for the baby.Click to expand...

Hubs is very much against doing a couples shower and everyone who she's inviting (well the girls at least) will also be invited to the shower my mom is throwing. We don't really have any family here so we will be inviting everyone to the shower and even if everyone comes it'll still be small. Maybe 20 - 25 at the most. If she had a big family with a lot of people I would completely understand having two. Although hubs would still pitch a fit, I'm sure.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here hopeful :trouble: this is the only advice I have for you :haha: muffin is not nice to people though, particularly in laws and family, i have a bad rep. For telling people to pipe it down, suck it up, go eat a wah wah burger, put on your big girl panties this isn't your baby, and a real great habit of running people out of delivery rooms. 
This is only about you and I say don't let people make decisions for you, but if 'she 'wants to pay let her give you a extra shower, it'll just be more for you and baby. (Sorry in the most unselfish way possible) &#9825;&#9825;luv ya girl


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I'm happy you got good news! Yay for ur numbers :) 

Hopeful, ugg..mil's ! Mine lives with us so I get it! With my first baby and ex husband my mil insisted on a shower with all her friends, I knew no one. And she made my husband do the games and they dressed him up in the wrapping paper frm the gifts...he said never again.


----------



## busytulip

Corn :saywhat: she dressed your DH in the wrapping paper?? So weird...I think this is why men generally aren't agreeable when it comes to going to these types of things.

hopeful I am so sorry. Maybe see if on the gender reveal invites that you can make sure it's known that gifts aren't necessary?? Ughh that's hard. I hope you are able to figure something out.


----------



## Disneymom1129

hopeful I hope you figure out the MIL shower situation. I'm afraid I don't have any advice as my in-laws are hermits for the most part. They'll come to these things once invited, but won't instigate them at all. 

Agh so many newborns popping up on my newsfeed these days on fb. Can it just be February already?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful. Mil threw one for his side (he wasn't there just his family) and invited mom. She went. Mom threw one for my family and friends and coworkers. Invited mil. She didn't go. Just stupid mils.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

mommyxofxone said:


> Hopeful. Mil threw one for his side (he wasn't there just his family) and invited mom. She went. Mom threw one for my family and friends and coworkers. Invited mil. She didn't go. Just stupid mils.

That's so rude! Sometimes I'm baffled by people.


----------



## mommyxofxone

just wanted to share with you ladies, i finally got my super dark line i've been dying for. no more tests i promise :)

21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------



## Teeny Weeny

mommyxofxone said:


> just wanted to share with you ladies, i finally got my super dark line i've been dying for. no more tests i promise :)
> 
> 21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259

Beautiful lines. Xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats mommy! Beautiful lines :) 

So I'm sitting in the children's hospital with my youngest son. He's been getting these horrible breakouts of canker sores for two years. I'm taking 20-30 at a time to the point that he can't talk, eat and is in tears with pain. Ive tried special tooth paste, mouth rinse ect. I've takin him numerous times to the family dr only to be told that canker sores are normal in kids blah blah. Blood work and swabs normal on what he tested them for. I'm at the end of my rope and hoping the hospital has a differnt answer. Anyways fun times :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh corn i hope they get to the bottom of it!!!! i'm so sorry for your son!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disneymom1129 said:


> Agh so many newborns popping up on my newsfeed these days on fb. Can it just be February already?

I feel exactly the same way! I just want her to be here already!!!! Can't wait to have her in my arms! 

Ok I need your ladies opinions. We have a three bedroom house. I have been going back and forth between two options. I can put my 2 yr old daughter in my 4 yr old son's room (he has bunk beds). I would move her toys and clothes in there too and make it feel like her room too. That would leave the other room as the nursery for me to do the middle of the night diapers and feeding. Then I would move the girls together when the baby sleeps through the night. My other option is to put the girls together now in one room. The baby will be sleeping in a cradle in my room at night for awhile. I just can't do the diapers and nursing in my room because my husband has to get up early and really needs his sleep. What do you guys think???


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I know I am so late, but I just wanted to say that I am sorry about Baby B. I am happy that Baby A is so strong. Praying the rest of the pregnancy goes wonderfully for you!!!! 

Corn I am sorry about your son! I have heard how horrible canker sores are on kids! Don't know if they can, but they prescribed me a medicine I take when I feel a cold sore coming on, and it makes it go away. I don't know what it's called though. Praying they figure something out!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Congrats mommy! Beautiful lines :)
> 
> So I'm sitting in the children's hospital with my youngest son. He's been getting these horrible breakouts of canker sores for two years. I'm taking 20-30 at a time to the point that he can't talk, eat and is in tears with pain. Ive tried special tooth paste, mouth rinse ect. I've takin him numerous times to the family dr only to be told that canker sores are normal in kids blah blah. Blood work and swabs normal on what he tested them for. I'm at the end of my rope and hoping the hospital has a differnt answer. Anyways fun times :)

Have you tried Dr. Google??? Perhaps you can find a natural remedy....a tincture, herbal rinse you can make at home or even a supplement or something like that that's not a medicine per Se. I personally use garlic for lots of issues as it has anti-everything properties. Or maybe a rinse with one part hydrogen peroxide and one part water....awww the poor guy:hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Lovely lines mommy! 

Corn, I'm sorry about your son. That must be awful for him. Hopefully you can get some answers so he can get some relief. 

Tie I don't want to ignore your question but I really don't know. It'd be easier to just put the girls together from the start but you don't want to disrupt your daughters sleep either.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn try silver collide, research it look it up or pm me if you want to , if you want him to be better I have some things that can make him better. My whole little family uses I have a few ideas that can help.


Mommy your not bothering me luv! I love those lines!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks guys! They r doing some blood work up for immune system, have the results in a week. I use hydrogen peroxide rinse as well as tannic acid rinse. 

Muffin thanks I'll look that up and any herbal remedies would be great as drs arnt helping. I've heard raisins work too with the tannic acid.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks hopeful. Yeah that's where I am at. It would be so much easier to just put them together now, but I am worried that every diaper change and feeding would wake her up.


----------



## ccoastgal

Corn I am so sorry to hear about the canker sores! Those are the worst and to have them as a child is even worse! Poor baby. I am hoping that the doctors can find some way to help him.


----------



## ccoastgal

I am 2-3DPO today and I have been cramping as if the witch was to show up any minute... WTH! So coupled with Ovulating most likely on Monday and BDing only on Friday & Sunday. I feel out already this cycle... 

I wish that there was a certain symptom that every lady had when fertilization happens that way you aren't waiting and wishing for 2 weeks. Our bodies are so cruel.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn, sounds like an allergy of some sort. Hope they're able to diagnose him! Doesn't sound pleasant at all :(

Tie, I'm in a similar situation in a way. I have to sleep with the baby since I will be nursing, and of course both my daughter and SO need their sleep, so I am wondering where I will be doing it. Baby will have her own room but then there's nowhere for me to sleep in there though. I might be camped out on the couch for all I know lol.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney- do you guys have a bassinet or something similar. I will just keep the baby right next my side of the bed, and then as soon as she starts to wake up, take her in her room to feed and change her. My husband gets used to it and it doesn't wake him up at all. My kids never wake up screaming though. They just kinda snort and root around at first. That's always enough to wake me up, but not my hubby.


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Been busy and worried about everything :(

I'm still spotting brown off and on. I get maybe like 2 or 3 "streaks" of brown blood on my liner throughout the day. Is that normal after my bleed on Saturday?? My appointment isn't until Tuesday so there's no point in me going in this week to get check because I'm still too early to see anything


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashely, I didn't want to read and not answer. I wish I could say what it normal or not, but I really don't know. I would think as long as it's not bright red with cramps you are good. Praying everything is perfect!


----------



## pinkpassion

ccoastgal said:


> I am 2-3DPO today and I have been cramping as if the witch was to show up any minute... WTH! So coupled with Ovulating most likely on Monday and BDing only on Friday & Sunday. I feel out already this cycle...
> 
> I wish that there was a certain symptom that every lady had when fertilization happens that way you aren't waiting and wishing for 2 weeks. Our bodies are so cruel.

I don't want to give you false hope but with dd and this pregnancy I had cramping from AF forward! It's how I just knew I was pregnant this time!! Don't count yourself out because if it's not normal for you it could very well mean something wonderful is happening in there!!!! :thumbup:



ashleyg said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Been busy and worried about everything :(
> 
> I'm still spotting brown off and on. I get maybe like 2 or 3 "streaks" of brown blood on my liner throughout the day. Is that normal after my bleed on Saturday?? My appointment isn't until Tuesday so there's no point in me going in this week to get check because I'm still too early to see anything

Ash, it's pretty normal to have brown spotting after a bleed!! Just old blood making its way out!! I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised at your appointment next week!!!


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashely, I didn't want to read and not answer. I wish I could say what it normal or not, but I really don't know. I would think as long as it's not bright red with cramps you are good. Praying everything is perfect!

That's what the nurses said but it still makes me nervous seeing it. I'm going to make extra sure that everything is okay with the spotting at my appt. just so I can feel better about it



pinkpassion said:


> Ash, it's pretty normal to have brown spotting after a bleed!! Just old blood making its way out!! I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised at your appointment next week!!!

I think I will be too. I feel better knowing that my numbers have gone up so much. I'm just going to double check that everything looks okay in there. DH and I haven't dtd either since I bled so I'm going to ask if that's safe to resume also. He's been so anxious to know, hah


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashely, I didn't want to read and not answer. I wish I could say what it normal or not, but I really don't know. I would think as long as it's not bright red with cramps you are good. Praying everything is perfect!




pinkpassion said:


> Ash, it's pretty normal to have brown spotting after a bleed!! Just old blood making its way out!! I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised at your appointment next week!!!

I think I will be too. I feel better knowing that my numbers have gone up so much. I'm just going to double check that everything looks okay in there. DH and I haven't dtd either since I bled so I'm going to ask if that's safe to resume also. He's been so anxious to know, hah


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Disney- do you guys have a bassinet or something similar. I will just keep the baby right next my side of the bed, and then as soon as she starts to wake up, take her in her room to feed and change her. My husband gets used to it and it doesn't wake him up at all. My kids never wake up screaming though. They just kinda snort and root around at first. That's always enough to wake me up, but not my hubby.

That's a good idea. I did buy a pack and play that has a bassinet on it that we will be using. :flower:


pinkpassion said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Been busy and worried about everything :(
> 
> I'm still spotting brown off and on. I get maybe like 2 or 3 "streaks" of brown blood on my liner throughout the day. Is that normal after my bleed on Saturday?? My appointment isn't until Tuesday so there's no point in me going in this week to get check because I'm still too early to see anything
> 
> Ash, it's pretty normal to have brown spotting after a bleed!! Just old blood making its way out!! I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised at your appointment next week!!!Click to expand...

This! :thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies I know I haven't been around much but of course I have had a lot going on....just wanted to see if everyone was doing ok...not sure if I can read everything I missed lol but I did go back a few threads so forgive me if I didn't go back far enough and Ive missed something.

Pink Im so happy that you have a healthy little bean in there and im so sorry about the other baby...We both know that everything happens for a very good reason...wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Ash im sorry that you are worried about your little bean but im sure everything is perfectly fine...keep calm mommy :hugs:

Muffin im sorry that the witch got you, but you are one step closer to your little rainbow :hugs

FLarmy im sorry you have so much on your plate that's causing so much stress, believe me I understand...take all the time you need!

Corn Im thinking about and praying for your son...hopefully you get answers soon!

Pato fx you get your little bean this cycle!

Im sorry if I left anyone out that may be going through a stressful time or even a happy time but I just couldn't read everything lol...I kunda jumped around....I promise to do better!

AFM...still going about everyday life waiting on my surgery in Dec...this puts me one step closer to my lovechild or maybe even 2 lol....At this point one would be just fine lol...Im trying to stay positive and remain calm but it's hard but im trying my best...keep praying for me ladies and I will do the same for you guys...love ya :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars it's nice to hear from you! I hope time flys and everything goes well with ur surgery so you can get started on that baby!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> 5stars it's nice to hear from you! I hope time flys and everything goes well with ur surgery so you can get started on that baby!

Thanks Corn me too :winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn how's your son?


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars :hugs: .. I'm so sorry!! Sometimes when I am told to be patient and I'm having a hard time I focus on other things, like maybe Christmas shopping or home improvement projects or preparing for baby making stuff or buying little stuff or even yardsales looking for excellent deals? I don't know just some advice I guess, I hope these next two months fly for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

So.. according to ramzi theory, this baby is a boy!!!! I have really strong boy vibes!!! I'm super excited to try out some other gender predictions!!! Dh will be excited to have a boy!!
So today I told him we need to settle on "his" name &#65532;!! We technically could find out in under 6 weeks time.. we are supposed to be team yellow but I just don't know if we can hold out. I want to be prepared if this is a boy. And also I'm SO torn on circumcision, that I really need to dwell on it over the next few months and if this is a girl it's something I don't even have to consider. I don't want to do the circumcision but it's so mainstream here... and dh is done and doesn't want there to be any difference with ds. So there it is.. I say no, he says yes but neither of us are absolutely one way or the other, just torn on what to do!!!
I *think* I may be starting to get a break of this awful sickness!!! I hope so anyway! I'm sure it will come around in waves until the end of first tri like it did with dd at this stage!!
So I got an awesome deal yesterday on our local online yardsale page! I bought an antique full size bed for $60. It's beautiful and we are going to redo dd's room and move the "baby" stuff to the other room for new baby! At what age do you move babies to "big girl" beds?!


----------



## maybe8

Unless she is climbing out keep her in crib for as long as possible. Once in a big bed they are all over the place. Between 2-3 is usually when I moved mine.

I vote for circumcision....less infections and it is quite unusual to see them not.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well baby will be born when she's just shy of 2 years. And then baby will sleep in our room for 3-4 months so she will be about 26-27 months at that point! Is that a good time or still not?


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> I am 2-3DPO today and I have been cramping as if the witch was to show up any minute... WTH! So coupled with Ovulating most likely on Monday and BDing only on Friday & Sunday. I feel out already this cycle...
> 
> I wish that there was a certain symptom that every lady had when fertilization happens that way you aren't waiting and wishing for 2 weeks. Our bodies are so cruel.
> 
> I don't want to give you false hope but with dd and this pregnancy I had cramping from AF forward! It's how I just knew I was pregnant this time!! Don't count yourself out because if it's not normal for you it could very well mean something wonderful is happening in there!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am hoping that is the case. I would be soo ecstatic especially because the in laws are coming out from Alaska in a couple of weeks and we would be able to tell them face to face. So the timing would be perfect.


----------



## ccoastgal

ashleyg said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Been busy and worried about everything :(
> 
> I'm still spotting brown off and on. I get maybe like 2 or 3 "streaks" of brown blood on my liner throughout the day. Is that normal after my bleed on Saturday?? My appointment isn't until Tuesday so there's no point in me going in this week to get check because I'm still too early to see anything

I would say what everyone else is saying if it is not bright red and you have no cramps I would try not to worry about it. I know easier said than done. I would focus on the fact that your HCG levels were great! :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink my son is ok, went to school with a note telling teacher he can't talk much and why. Sent chopped up chicken and potatoes for lunch so he doesn't have to chew much. Poor baby!

My obgyn appt is today in a hour or so, ultrasound tomorrow, getting nervous/excited to see baby! 

Pink ok...so this is a personal decision but my ex was circumcised and wanted our boys done. My husband now isn't, and hates it and wishes he was. He says if we have a boy they r getting it done. It's hard to see ur baby being takin away and they come back crying a bit, but it heals fast. Iduno it's a personal decision, guys seem to feel strongly about it. 

Love antiques! Have fun with the decorating! I'm gonna pop some tags after my appt lol at the thrift store ;)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Corn I'm glad your son is well enough for school. Hopefully he starts feeling better soon. 

Okay so as for the circumcision thing... DH has an older brother who is and he got a bad infection from it so DH is not. At first I said yes, we will be doing it but DH is very against it and made me watch videos about how circumcision is done. Now I've completely flipped and if this child is a boy he won't be getting cut! There's tons of research about infections (with and without) and I just don't see the point. It's a completely personal decision though, you do what you feel is best for your kiddo pink.


----------



## pinkpassion

I've watched videos of it and it just seems so barbaric!!! I had dh watch one and he said "he'll never remember " which is true. Also I know there is no longer a medical need for it to be done, purely aesthetic... and also my pediatrician told me (when pregnant with dd before we knew she was a she) that circumcision has really gone about 60/40 here. 60 being intact 40 being cut. So it is becoming less and less common even here in the stats. I know in the UK most people don't do it. I don't really feel I have much of a say because I'm not a man and dh feels so strongly for it! I think I'm making this into something much bigger than it really is.


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars so nice to hear from you! I sure hope time is passing by quickly for you. Good for you for keeping positive, that's all we can really do. 

Pink- I was so convinced this baby was a boy! Everything pointed to boy, but she's 100% girl. Just goes to show (at least in my case) that all the old wive's tales and theories are just what they are... tales and theories lol.

Corn- hope your OB appt goes well and I am looking forward to your ultrasound tomorrow!

Glad I don't have to worry about the whole circumcision thing. My SO was adamant on doing it if this baby were a boy, but I was on the fence. Oh well don't have to worry about it now.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

pinkpassion said:


> So.. according to ramzi theory, this baby is a boy!!!! I have really strong boy vibes!!! I'm super excited to try out some other gender predictions!!! Dh will be excited to have a boy!!
> So today I told him we need to settle on "his" name &#65532;!! We technically could find out in under 6 weeks time.. we are supposed to be team yellow but I just don't know if we can hold out. I want to be prepared if this is a boy. And also I'm SO torn on circumcision, that I really need to dwell on it over the next few months and if this is a girl it's something I don't even have to consider. I don't want to do the circumcision but it's so mainstream here... and dh is done and doesn't want there to be any difference with ds. So there it is.. I say no, he says yes but neither of us are absolutely one way or the other, just torn on what to do!!!
> I *think* I may be starting to get a break of this awful sickness!!! I hope so anyway! I'm sure it will come around in waves until the end of first tri like it did with dd at this stage!!
> So I got an awesome deal yesterday on our local online yardsale page! I bought an antique full size bed for $60. It's beautiful and we are going to redo dd's room and move the "baby" stuff to the other room for new baby! At what age do you move babies to "big girl" beds?!


ramzi theory said mines a boy, but shes all girl lol


----------



## pinkpassion

O boo .. y'all I hope it is a boy because dh really wants a boy.. I don't care either way I'll be happy!!


----------



## busytulip

ccoast good luck hun

5stars it's nice to see you pop in, praying everything goes fantastically in Dec. 

corn-sorry to hear about your son, those are so painful. Are pediatric onc. patients would be plagued with them due to chemo and it's just awful. :hugs: Looking forward to your scan today!

ash :hugs: the other girls have said it best, but that doesn't make the worry any less

pink I'm interested to see if Ramzi ends up being correct for you-hoping so since that is what you are leaning towards.

tie I hope you are able to work out how to configure who is who in bedrooms


----------



## Disneymom1129

busy- forgive me, but when was your next appt to check on everything?


----------



## busytulip

Disney it was yesterday


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Disney it was yesterday

Oh ok, I had thought you mentioned Wednesday. Guessing it didn't go so well in terms of good news? :-(


----------



## maybe8

Busy...just looked at your ticker. I'm so sorry.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi yall hehehe 
Waiting on app. News corn !! :coffee: 
I'm glad your son is ok shewww


I hope everyone is doing well , praying for flarmy and 5 stars

Afm..I am popping in & out. Cd12 possible have pos. Opk by cd13 or 14.. by the looks of my opk. That's good since I'm normally cd 18-21 lately. Hoping for a longer lp this cycle.

I am currently on drugs... :haha: 
1 sweet potatoe a day 
2 organic primrose oil (2600mg)
3 organic omega (3000mg)
3 organic whole food prenatal 
(Horse pills)
4 organic vitex (1060mg)
2 raw b.complex (not sure all diff. MG and mcg of b)
2 organic biotin (5000mcg)

Trying to atleast get something in me since my last lo, yall know I've been bf well my estrogen has been too high causing muffin mood swings lmbo and my hair to fall out , I was wondering because I do try to eat healthy. But thats the problem. Causing hair problems mood swings and short lp so I thought with this recipe of pills lol and combo of continuing to eat healthy my body would balance back out . Ting .. :haha:


Opinions welcome , I know I'm a freak of nature ugh


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww busy :cry: luv I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy V day flarmy!! I know your taking break but just wanted to say &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin my appt went good, she found the heart beat and approved my trip to see my parents in a couple weeks in Oregon. Tomorrow is the NT scan and blood work so hopefully all is well and I get a good picture!


----------



## Disneymom1129

So sorry busy :( :hugs:

Muffin- glad it seems you are O'ing early, hope this means you get a long LP so you can get your bean this cycle! :flower:

Corn glad your appt went well, looking forward to pix of your little one tomorrow :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm so glad corn! 
Can't wait to see that scan tomorrow eeek!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

So glad corn!!! I can't wait to see pics of your little baby !!! Awwwww... we will soon be in second tri... seems to be going by pretty quickly!!


----------



## ashleyg

Corn - That's so great that your appointment went well! I can't wait to be in the 2nd trimester

Muffin - I hope you get your bfp soon! I have n idea about all of those pills lol. I know I took prenatals for a few months before I got my positive. Idk if that had something to do with it or what.

Busy - I am so so sorry :( :hugs: 


AFM: Thanks for your advice everyone! I think I am just going to wait and ask questions at my appointment. Only had one drop of spotting so far today...I'm hoping it stays that way. DH and I are going to the Luke Bryan concert tonight and I'm really excited for that. We have also been talking about when we want to announce this pregnancy. With our daughter, we announced at 7 weeks...this one I don't know. I'm nervous I'll start bleeding again :( I don't think I can wait the whole 12 weeks though


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash! I know right !?it's insane.. I've never taken all this stuff just prenatals but , I'm still nursing so Reguardless I'm thinking it won't hurt to try.. and I know my body is being wonky so atleast itll help something lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin , did you check to make sure all that stuff was ok with nursing? I know there were a few things I'd looked at that were very controversial in nursing moms so I steered clear!
I hope you get your bfp!!! I'm not sure about taking all those to achieve a bfp- I've never taken those things other than vit-b complex!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol yes they r ok pink thanks for looking out for me! 

Im bf lo only at night , 
my dr. Said (she's been my dr.10 years)she knows me too well, that I need to chill out and not worry she said my estrogen is higher because of bf even a little and despite what other people do, obviously it's affecting me, dont worry, you have had no problems .. then she said I'm trying to hard that's my problem ugh, but she is right, also the last few cycles I've only been able to bd like 1 time around O so that doesn't help.. but with my ewcm usually being missing, my hair problems, and short lp dr. Assures it's hormones (estrogen) so I thought the more natural stuff will atleast help me to balance back out. 

I'm stressing slightly someone get the bat I need to come back to reality :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

I just got the worse round ligament pain just now from laughing at the TV. Holy cow I've never had them that bad before! Wth can't even laugh lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo disney!! Or cough or sneeze!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Dam those hormones muffin!:devil:
Hormones are such a pain I've always had issues with acne and being hairy beast! :growlmad:


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck today corn!!!!! :hugs: I can't wait to see your sweet jumping bean!!! AND take a guess at that nub!!!!!! <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks Pink! Hopefully I get a nice tech! Woke up with a cold, sneezing and runny nose. Everyone's been sick at our house and I'm the last to get it boo! Anywayzzzz I hope everything looks good on my scan!


----------



## mommyxofxone

let us know how it goes!!!!! so exciting corn!!


----------



## maybe8

Good luck! Can't wait to meet the newest member of this thread!:)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok... all of y'alls food tickers "Chipotle burrito and chicken nuggets " BARF ugh.. it makes me so sick to see it hahahaha


----------



## Cornfieldland

OMG u guys I'm so freaking nervous! I'm really hormonal and tired but also alot of feelings from my last MMC around this time. I'm just really scared and hoping all is well. I can't believe I'm getting g this scan! And I hope the neck fluid is normal, I know if it's not there's still a chance it's OK...but hoping all looks normal yikes!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Everything will be just fine corn, can't wait to see photos! Maybe you'll have a tech who will take a guess at gender too ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

It's ok corn!!! It's totally normal to be so anxious especially with your history!!! Take a deep breathe I'm sure all will be well!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Don't be nervous corn! 

And... ahahahah that's just what I needed you hairy little beast!! I was literally feeling just like that as I was reading your post and almost spit my tea out laughing!!! Lmbo!!! 

And pink omg then there's you next ahahahah!! The puker of the tickers !! .. I'm so glad I have yall, I really needed a good laugh


----------



## pinkpassion

My 13 week scan for NT is on November 10th!!! But I have a scan at 11 weeks in just one and a half weeks on Sept 27th!!! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sheesh! It feels like yalls pregnancies are flying by so quick, crazy


----------



## Disneymom1129

All will be well corn! You just heard the heartbeat yesterday :). Can't wait to see pics. 

Pink- Gotta love the food aversion stage! Then the bottomless pit stage will kick in and our tickers will trigger cravings... haha. Looking forward to your scans too!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait to hear Corn!!!! Praying for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I keep waiting and checking and refreshing and waiting...... hope all is well!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Corn I hope everything is going perfectly!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Nothing from corn yet?


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry guys, it took forever and the place is half hour away, plus running errands. Everything looks good as far as I can tell. Neck fluid was 1.6 :) it was very stubborn and it took me moving all over and bouncing the probe on my stomach to get it to cooperate...45mins.Then it threw a little tantrum and kicked and wiggled everywhere. Not the best pic but here it is! Big head and all :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ashleyg

So cute!! Yay! I'm so glad everything went well!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww precious!!!!! So glad for the low fluid and all looking good!!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> I'm sorry guys, it took forever and the place is half hour away, plus running errands. Everything looks good as far as I can tell. Neck fluid was 1.6 :) it was very stubborn and it took me moving all over and bouncing the probe on my stomach to get it to cooperate...45mins.Then it threw a little tantrum and kicked and wiggled everywhere. Not the best pic but here it is! Big head and all :)

Awwwwww such a precious....awwwww....so glad all went well Corn Boo


----------



## Pato

busytulip said:


> Disney it was yesterday

Busy....my heart breaks for you....I'm so so very sorry:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn baby looks great! So cute


----------



## maybe8

What a great profile! Any gender guesses?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn!! Little chicken nugget is adorable &#9825;&#9825; any guesses on gender??


----------



## Cornfieldland

It has a weird man face ;) no guesses, she was a young girl and the pictures weren't that clear. It took her so long to get the measurements I didn't want to ask. Baby wasn't cooperating.


----------



## 55comet555

Can I join this? I know I'm late. Haha. I'll probably test in the morning. I was gonna try to wait till Sunday where I would be 11dpo. But I'm to anxious! I've been extremely wet lately (even hubby commented on it) very hormonal, and been having some cramps which I never have. Been very tired, and been having headaches.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies. I haven't posted much but I read everyday to keep up on the thread.
Firstly, Busy, I am sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Xx
Corn, so pleased you had a lovely scan. Xx
Ashley, how are you now honey? Has all the spotting stopped now. Xx
FLArmy, I'm sorry that you are struggling my love. Life has a funny way of working itself out. Thinking of you. Xx

To everyone else, I hope you are all keeping well. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

55comet555 said:


> Can I join this? I know I'm late. Haha. I'll probably test in the morning. I was gonna try to wait till Sunday where I would be 11dpo. But I'm to anxious! I've been extremely wet lately (even hubby commented on it) very hormonal, and been having some cramps which I never have. Been very tired, and been having headaches.

Welcome. I hope you find this as a place of support and understanding through your journey. :dust: on your tests


Ladies, I am still reading and keeping up. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi 55comet, welcome, & good luck! 
10dpo is a good time to start testing in my opinion, but we here will not encourage waiting to test. We are poas addicts lmbo... sooo when you test makesure you post a pick!! Fx ! ! !


----------



## 55comet555

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi 55comet, welcome, & good luck!
> 10dpo is a good time to start testing in my opinion, but we here will not encourage waiting to test. We are poas addicts lmbo... sooo when you test makesure you post a pick!! Fx ! ! !


I'm getting ready to go poas!


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome and good luck!!!!

Post a pic!!!! We love our Hpt porn!!!! :rofl:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome and good luck 55comet!! 

Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## 55comet555

Well here it is ladies. Nothing too exciting. I think I can see a line on the bottom won do and the frer. But idk. Probably just line eye.
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-17_13.47.54.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 27









2015-10-17_13.45.00.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## muffinbabes4

I see something! But I have bad experiences with those new frer.. :trouble: pink is a new frer expert though , and I see it on the bottom ! So hopefully!! Did that line show up on both cheapies or just the one?


----------



## 55comet555

muffinbabes4 said:


> I see something! But I have bad experiences with those new frer.. :trouble: pink is a new frer expert though , and I see it on the bottom ! So hopefully!! Did that line show up on both cheapies or just the one?

You see something on the frer? 
And on the bottom one it's more noticeable but I think (key word here haha) I can see a hint of a line on the other one.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I do on the frer


----------



## pinkpassion

I see something on your tests!!! Good luck!!! As muffin said those very faint lines on the new frers can go either way!! Fx'd it gets darker tomorrow m, but I'd say with it on both tests that could very well be your early bfp!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin :rofl: ... expert hahahaha


----------



## 55comet555

Oh gosh. I'm so glad Yall can see them. Gah! I'm about to get emotional lol


----------



## frangi33

Oh busy I'm so sorry :( 

Corn have you had your sons test results back yet? 

Comet yay for you, fx you'll get a huge BFP over the next couple of days :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see something too 55comet. Fx it gets darker! This group tends to be a bit skeptical with squinters on those new frers... They have kicked our butts a few times.


----------



## 55comet555

.hopeful.one. said:


> I see something too 55comet. Fx it gets darker! This group tends to be a bit skeptical with squinters on those new frers... They have kicked our butts a few times.

I have decided I like the old version better as well, they take up less room and I like the feel of them better as well, this is my first time using them tho, so idk about the line thing yet. I'm gonna retest in the morning.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahh corn im gonna guess boy! :D


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha haha..I can't really see a nub but I have a feeling it's another boy...I think I'm a boy machine ;) 

Frangi I havnt gotten anything back yet. My son with the canker sores they said they would only call if there's a problem with blood work. The one with the passing out episode I havnt even got the call for appt. yet :/


----------



## muffinbabes4

Waiting comet :coffee: go pee woman!!

Corn lmbo you boy machine :haha: you may have a girl! What did you baking soda test say again? (It's been sortive accurate)


Morning ladies hope everyone has a great Sunday &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 55comet555

Here ito is ladies! I can see a faint line on it still. I think know it's less faint than it was. What do u guys think? Can u see it or do I have major line eye
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-18_13.32.39.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 21









2015-10-18_13.35.05.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## 55comet555

My wondo.
 



Attached Files:







20151018_134548.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I think I see something on the wondo, not sure about the frer though. Hoping it's your bfp starting!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey sorry i got caught up with work! ...I would wait till tomorrow, and test, frer should be darker then yesterday (in my opinion) and the wondfo.. take another and if it shows that line I'd say there's a good chance, i say that because wondfo is good for within the time limit releasing dye after about 3 min and it running across and maki ng it looks like a positive, anyways I'd take another wondfo to see if it shows the same line .. really hoping this is it fir u hun! Fx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Question .. I had a normal af... never midcycle spot.. a couple days ago it looked like my opk was very close to positive.. then I started spotting brown and opk got lighter, now it's starting to look like it's trying to go back positive again. I am still spotting brown... and today it actually was like water with red streaks mixed in??.. I was thinking it could have been a couple days ago from :sex: .. but now lasting last 3 days and have red streaks?? Then I was thinking maybe it was from O and I missed the surge on the opk, maybe I had it while I was asleep ..and when I got the darker but not quite pos. it was starting to lighten up.. Idk anyone have input? Obviously I'm having some type of hormonal imbalance. Cd15 today. Thanks luvs&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Comet, it's looking good, test again in am! But I see it on both!!!

Muffin, it could be from O, I had spotting mid cycle for the first time in my life , the cycle I conceived this pregnancy .. it could even be all the things you're on. I am really weird about taking some things because if you don't have a huge cycle problem it can REALLY mess up your cycles. But I really hope that's not it!! You just havr to keep bd'ing and monitoring and see what happens!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u pink!! Ok what was you midcycle spotting like?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have mid cycle spotting every month around o. Mine lasts usually 3 days and there's enough that I need a panty liner. Sounds like that might be what's going on muffin... It's always tough when things change all of a sudden.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u hopeful! It's driving me nuts girl, what was yours like.. tmi which I know can't really happen here..lmbo.. but mine has been brown spotting on and off for 3 days now today watery brown?? With a couple red streaks? Was yalls (yours) anything like that? ...and before or after O


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Usually mine starts the day after o. Most of the time it starts a rust color and then turns brownish. I don't think its ever been very watery, at least that I can remember...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome comet, I see something on your wondfos for sure. Hope it gets darker as the days go on!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Mine was super busy, but fun. 

:flower:


----------



## 55comet555

Look ladies!!!!!!!!!! And before you start yelling at me yes I know it's blue dye. I just got tired of the very faint positive pink ones. And yes! I know I'm not supposed to take them apart. Haha. Even hubby sees it and he never sees them. There is definitely color! And to just make sure it wasn't an evap. I dipped it in water and it stayed! (Before I took it apart)
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-18_22.57.35.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 20









2015-10-18_23.07.26.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2015-10-18-22-47-12.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashleyg

Welcome comet! 

I can totally see that!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Comet hopefully it gets darker today! Fx'd!

Muffin, I peed on some baking soda and it fizzed a bit, I'll have to try it again. It wasn't a lot but it did fiz. Also my cycles that I took cq10 I had brown spotting before or during O.


----------



## pinkpassion

My spotting was before O *I think* and was just pink for a few hours then turned brown for a day!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I can't believe you're already about to be 13 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....hope everyone had a super weekend. I was pretty busy doing laundry from our 9 day staycation but I did manage to get a bit of rest and feel more refreshed today.

Muffin hun....sorry I cant offer any help bc I've never had spotting mid cycle...ever....but I do hope it clears up soon or better yet that it leads to a baby muffin:hugs:

:hi: and welcome comet....I can see something on the wondfos but I'm rubbish at blue dye...hope it darkens for you tomorrow....its good hubby can see it:flower::dust:

To all my baby mommas, Corn, Flarmy, Disney, Tie, Hopeful, Mommy, hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did it's not intentional...hope all is going well for you all.

Busy honey...how are you doing??:hugs:

5Stars....hang in there honey...Praying for you all the way:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning ladies. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Pato

AFM...I'm CD22 today...9DPO and had a temp drop this morning which is really early for my 12 day LP. I've never had a .4F drop on day nine before....Well once back in 2009 when I fell pregnant with DD I had a .5F drop on 9DPO so :shrug:....I'll keep an eye on that I guess. Plus I got what feels like O pain in the right ovary which is what I suspect I O'd from this cycle. Trying hard not to symptom spot as I'm not really trying per se.....a bfp would be a welcome surprise...anyhooooo, have a great day ladies. Will check in later this week if AF doesn't show on Thursday. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

PATO- :dust: sounds like it could be an implantation dip. FX


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato I hope u get a surprise this month, that would be wonderful :) 

FLArmy nice to see you, hope u had a good weekend!

Pink I know! Thank goodness I'm leaving first tri soon! Ur almost 10 already! Do you have another scan scheduled?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks corn. I'm always in reading, just not always posting. 


I will give a little update

I'm so uncomfortable. In the morning I wake up with a terrible back ache (regardless of how much support I get sleeping or position I lay in) and by the end of the day I'm so bloated I feel like I can't breath. Every joint hurts. I'm back to being nauseous a lot, terrible headache have kicked in. being so uncomfortable has made me irritable and my poor dh is getting the brunt of it. 
Also, my stomach has hardened around the bladder/pelvic bone area this past week.. and am feeling Aeneas much less. having the painful period like cramping for about 5 to 10 minutes every day, usually in the evening. 
in other news a neighbor of ours whom has a 3 year old was getting rid of their changing table and asked if we wanted it. It's the style I wanted, just a different color. So I said yes and figured we'll just paint it. Was so weird to put a piece of baby furniture in the room as all that has been in the room up until now is a twin size bed and bookcase. 
still nothing on the job front but a few good things possible (dh was given a standing security job offer he just needs his security license. We were thinking he'd have to wait until after the school semester ended to take the course because we could only find day ones.. but I finally found one that offers night courses which means he could get the license about a month sooner and hopefully get working that much sooner... but it just depends if he can get into the class and we can afford it). I also found 3 places to apply and all I have left to do is their employment assessments. I hate doing the assessments, they're always the same and take FOREVER. 
As some of you saw from the fb message, still struggling with the idea that I gained 4lbs in 6 days.. but coming more to terms with it as I see photos of some girls barely pregnant and already as big as me. I know that sounds terrible but I guess it makes me realize that things could have been so different. 

anywho.. sorry for just unloading... I'm trying to stay busy doing other things so I"m not just constantly in here complaining
 



Attached Files:







20151018_122325.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkpassion

A week from tomorrow is my next scan, and baby has been moving a lot ( when I listen with doppler, he's always kicking it).. I *think* I may have felt flutters last night!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies!!!

I can't remember who asked about the mid cycle spotting but i get it every cycle while gearing up to O. I almost always get it on cd 15- bright red in some watery or ewcm, and then if it's a longer O time i'll get it a couple days here and there. as soon as i o it all stops. and it's not every day either, i just know its one of my impending o signs. 

corn i remember doing the baking soda with dd, but don't remember what it was suppsoed to do for which but it was right that's all i know. can you tell me what it's supposed to do again? i'd love to do it again. it's too early yet right ladies? 

afm 5+5, seems to be creeping along. first appt next monday.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm glad there's some positive things happening for you and ur DH with the job situation. Try not to worry about ur weight to much, it's probably just water retention if it's only in six days. Maybe just don't weigh urself at home and save it for the doctors office. Sorry ur not feeling well :( cute change table! I can't wait to buy stuff, waiting until I'm past 20wks. 

Pink, I'm excited for ur next scan :) yay! I have no idea when mine will be, guessing 20wks ugg seems like forever! Until then I'll use the doppler, mine is active too and all though I hear it it moves around. It was crazy active on the scan! I probably have a hyper over active boy in there...lord help me!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mommy muffin and pink are the baking soda experts :) but ur suppose to pee on a couple tablespoons of it and if it fizzes a lot it's a boy if not it's a girl. I think I'll pee on some today and see what it says.


----------



## FLArmyWife

All the wives tales were wrong for me. 

Baking soda didn't fizz at all: supposed to be girl
Ring test: supposed to be girl
MS: supposed to be girl
Acne: supposed to be girl
Ramzi: supposed to be girl
Chinese calendar: supposed to be girl
Mayan calendar: supposed to be girl
Heart rate: supposed to be girl..

Which is all why I was so shocked to find out boy... but they are fun to try until gender is confirmed


----------



## .hopeful.one.

55comet I see something on that blue dye... Hoping it'll get darker :) 

Flarmy that cracks me up! Every single "gender predictor" wrong, what are the chances!? 

I'm 20 weeks today! My 20 week scan is Thursday, I can't believe it's almost here. We're having the tech put the gender in an envelope and going through with gender reveal photos for hubs and I (Nov 7). Yes, we tried to cheat lol but it did us no good so I feel like that's a sign to do it. :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy halfway hopeful.


----------



## mommyxofxone

how soon can you do the bakin soda test? i'm not even 6 weeks. probably have to wait a bit. i remember doing it with dd the week before finding out she was a girl. eerythign pointed to boy for me with her!


----------



## pinkpassion

It's supposed to be done between 12 and 15 weeks. And fmu. Use 2 tablespoons of baking soda and pour your urine into it. If it fizzles a lot like a beer it's a boy.. very little to no fizz girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy halfway hopeful!!!! Congrats.. I can't wait to hear the gender!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

First heartrate for this baby was 174. 
So far my gender predictions are:
Heartrate: girl
Morning sickness : girl
Acne: boy
Hubby weight: boy
Chinese gender chart : girl
Mom's intuition : STRONG BOY!

It'll be interesting to see!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol mine fizzled s teeny bit girl alot of obvious fizzle boy


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning

I hope everyone had a great weekend! Welcome Comet I hope you are on your way to a BFP!

I am so sorry you aren't feeling well FLArmy! Corn that is a beautiful picture too bad he/she wasn't cooperating with you so you can try and find out the gender! Pato I hope that you are having that implantation dip! Busy I am soo soo sorry to hear what happened. My heart breaks for you hun! :hugs:

As for everyone else I hope you are doing well with everything!


----------



## ccoastgal

Question for all of you that had implantation cramps what did it feel like?

Yesterday I was watching TV and all of the sudden I had this sharp pain on my right side for about a minute and since than I am feeling little pinch like sensations. I have had cramps since I O'd which is also unusual for me as well. I am trying not to symptom spot but after yesterday it is making me wonder.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sounds very promising Coast. I am not a symptom spotter so I really can't remember what happened between ovulation and BFPs. I hear what you described a lot though from other ladies. Not long to know now. FX'd. Xx
FLArmy, sorry you are feeling rubbish. Great news about DH and security training though. That changing table is gorgeous too. Xx
Pink, I think a mothers intuition is such a powerful thing. I wonder if you're right?! Xx
Pato, it sounds textbook implantation. I hope to see a BFP in the next couple of days. 

AFM, just passing the days. Keeping up with B&B as usual. 
Loving the happy vibe. Have a good evening ladies. Xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Fx my little pato &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; sounds very promising


----------



## 55comet555

took a frer this morning. And had a squinter line again. I wanna set up an appointment to get my levels drawn but hubby isn't for sure.
Would u guys go ahead and set one up? Or wait until your period is late. I'm supposed to start on Wednesday


----------



## Disneymom1129

Comet I would wait until your period is late just to be sure! But you can still call and schedule it to be sure you get a spot. 

FLArmy glad to see you checking in again! Sorry you're not feeling too hot. Unfortunately all I can say is "yep sounds about right!" All normal. And probably not going to go away anytime soon and the further along you get might get worse. Not trying to be a downer but I know I wouldn't want anyone to sugarcoat it if it were my first pregnancy. And yay for hand me downs! Those are the best. Our friends just gave us a swing last night which I am very excited about. And another friend is giving us her crib, which needs to be painted but I'm ok with that. 

Happy halfway hopeful! Can barely believe it. Your scan is this week right? Sorry if you mentioned it already.

Pink I swear I felt tiny flutters at 9 weeks too so I wouldn't be surprised if you're already feeling baby! Can't wait for your scan either.

Pato glad you're doing ok, lots of :dust: for you and let us know when you plan to test!

Teeny, muffin, all the other ladies hope you guys are all hanging in there.

AFM- nothing new. Managed to record baby girl giving a big ol' kick this morning with my phone. was definitely happy because she was very quiet yesterday, I'm assuming it's because we were waking around Disney all day. Busy days like that seem to make her not as active which seems weird. 

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovely Ladies,

I've been lurking but haven't had time to post. Can't believe how busy my life has been this past month. So many things to do and so little time.

I'm so happy for everyone with pregnancies progressing nicely. FLArmy - I'm sorry to hear about everything you're going through. I'm sure pregnancy hormones are not helping. Pink - I'm so sorry about baby B but hopefully little Pink A is blossoming!!!

AFM: I'm supposed to be preventing this month. It's not that hard with hubby's difficulties... We did BD once right after AF and he didn't pull out but unless I ovulated right after AF I'm definitely out this month. Just biding my time until the procedure on Thursday.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Damn your ticker corn, makes me want chicken nuggets LOL
How is everyone? I really need to post more! Im always hovering on here but kids often distract me and i just leave the screen up lol
xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh and to make matters even more fantastic my dad called me yesterday and clearly had an agenda but went through a lot of small talk... Then he finally asked, "How is the grandbaby coming along?" Yikes, I just nearly jumped out of my seat... When you know someone is trying how insensitive can you be...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry mrs.mb that's like rubbing salt in it. Sometimes family means well but have no tact.

Tasha sorry! I guess chicken nuggets sound better than califlower ;) it will chance Thursday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg I've been craving chicken strips. 

When we told mil she said how'd shed been praying constantly for us to have another. Sometimes.... Stay out of it! What's with people!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Mommy and Corn - thank you... I think they're finally getting to me, lol... From years of demanding one while I was on birth control to now asking about TTC... Seriously! When it happens - we'll tell you... Feeling like I need Muffin's bat right now!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I would wait comet , I get squinter and everyone I know now gets them on all the new frers, if it's a true bfp it'll get darker, fx hope this is it, but I wouldn't set up app. Yet


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs Mb I got this for u luv :trouble:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - hand it over! I've got a list of people that need fixing!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Cornfieldland said:


> Sorry mrs.mb that's like rubbing salt in it. Sometimes family means well but have no tact.
> 
> Tasha sorry! I guess chicken nuggets sound better than califlower ;) it will chance Thursday.

Definately sounds nicer than cauliflower lol Though i had a thing for raw carrots the other week lol, just sat munching carrot after carrot! Im currently at the " I fancy something, but i dont know what" stage lol...
x


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yikes.. I feel like AF cramps all morning... that biopsy must've really messed with my cycle. I was late and now I'm pretty sure I'm going to start spotting any minute... Just recovered from the last side effects too... Not looking forward to the three week recovery from Thursday's procedure.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB sending good wishes for your procedure!


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Happy halfway hopeful.

Flarmy, you're viable now too right?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes I hit viability of 24 weeks last Thursday


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well :D

I have my scan tomorrow at 10:45am. I am SO anxious. Good thoughts and prayers are appreciated!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck ash, I'm hoping and praying!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 55comet555

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Damn your ticker corn, makes me want chicken nuggets LOL
> 
> xx

I was thinkin the same thing, and everytime I see muffins name it makes me want a muffin! ha ha


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Good luck ash, I'm hoping and praying!!!! :hugs:

Thanks pink!!

How are you doing girl?! I feel like we havent talked in a while lol


----------



## 55comet555

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well :D
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 10:45am. I am SO anxious. Good thoughts and prayers are appreciated!

good luck and make sure to let us know!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know ashley. . I kind of just lurk.. I have my next scan in a week from tomorrow. I hear baby once a day or every other day on doppler and I have felt some very faint flutters a couple times now! I can't wait to see how big baby has grown next week!! My nausea is starting to fade thank goodness. It's still there just not as bad all the time lol, headaches are still going strong and my exhaustion has hit an all time high lol.. I'm actually surprised I'm still awake but I've been so busy today! I've been making baby shower gifts. I have 5 baby showers coming up and just attended two. I make these amazing (toot toot) burp cloths and everyone requests them from me. They are not cheap to make but they are honestly the best things ever!!! Any who I'll stop tooting my own horn here :rofl:

I can't wait for your scan!!


----------



## ashleyg

So exciting! I cant wait to see your little one! I can't wait until I can hear the heartbeat on the doppler...it was such a lifesaver with my daughter. I hardly worried at all! Those burp cloths sound so cute! You'll have to send me one ;) :haha:

I can't wait either! I'm nervous but also excited. I have had a few more pregnancy symptoms today which has made me feel better. I've been feeling really really tired today and had some nausea. Not something I'd normally get excited about lol but this pregnancy I'm totally happy that I have some symptoms. I've stopped spotting so I feel a lot better about that too. Tomorrow can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## 55comet555

ashleyg said:


> I can't wait either! I'm nervous but also excited. I have had a few more pregnancy symptoms today which has made me feel better. I've been feeling really really tired today and had some nausea. Not something I'd normally get excited about lol but this pregnancy I'm totally happy that I have some symptoms. I've stopped spotting so I feel a lot better about that too. Tomorrow can't get here fast enough!!

I totally agree with you about tomorrow being here faster, haha, I only have a few wondos and 1 frer left and hubby said he wasn't buying more until my period was officially late, haha idk if I will use my frer tomorrow or wait until Wednesday when my period is supposed to start. hmm...decisions decisions.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - Good Luck tomorrow! Will be waiting patiently for your updates! All fingers and toes crossed and all good thoughts being sent your way!

Pink - can't wait for your scan too! Hoping that baby Pink is growing bigger and stronger every day! So glad you can hear the heart beat and feel better when you want!

Comet - so ready for you to POAS :) We need to hit 30 BPFs ASAP :)

AFM: I swear my ovaries are going to fall out next time I go to the bathroom. I feel like I did the month I got off BCP... What is my body doing exactly? Aside from hating me of course...


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry MB. HOpe you feel better soon

Ash- anxious to see your scan

pink- glad you're having symptoms but they're easing.


----------



## maybe8

Ashley...good luck today!

Pink, post pic of burp cloths.

Flarmy...glad your back, missed you!

Everybody else, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely excited for ur scan :) 
Pink let's see those burp clothes u crafty girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

As soon as I get some done I'll post pics!!! :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley, can't wait to see your scan photos! 

Pink, I'll be on the lookout for those burp cloths, I might have to buy some from you ;) 

Comet, I'm eager to see today's test, Fx it's getting darker. 

Afm I finally got baby's dresser/changing table!! Now I have somewhere to put all the little baby things we've collected. It drives me crazy that baby doesn't have his/her own room but we will just have to make do until our lease is up.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink lol I wanna see a pic of your cloths! And if #5 stops being so stubborn I wanna buy some too :haha: 

Hoping that scan is perfect ash! Can't wait to see a pic &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks everyone! I am anxiously waiting ugh. I had some more dark brown spotting this morning which scared me :( I am even more nervous. I will update as soon as I can


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

good luck ash :) x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ash praying your scan goes well this morning.

Happy 10 weeks Pink. I want to see those cloths as well.

AFM just a crappy week so far, it almost seems unreal. Yesterday SO's truck got repossessed and now today he gets laid off (company is tanking.) Trying to keep it together! Money has been tight and now it just got harder. Just thankful I've got my job to keep us afloat, if only barely. Sucks it's all before the holidays. We've got til February to figure all this out!!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Waiting for you ash!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - Oh no! I'm so sorry. That sounds very frustrating and stressful. You've been handling everything like a champ. I'm so impressed by your strength! It really sucks when things just pile on. Here for you luv, hugs and shoulder and all.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - Oh no! I'm so sorry. That sounds very frustrating and stressful. You've been handling everything like a champ. I'm so impressed by your strength! It really sucks when things just pile on. Here for you luv, hugs and shoulder and all.

Thanks so much :hugs:. He's getting his truck back today since he was able to borrow some money to do so, so that is good at least.

Ashley, hoping no news is good news! :coffee:


----------



## ashleyg

Baby is perfect :happydance: and we heard the heartbeat and saw it flickering away. Im measuring right on track for 6w1d. 

They said the reason why I bled is because I have a small hematoma but they aren't worried because it's really tiny. 
First pic is baby and 2nd pic is baby and the sac next to the hematoma. I am SO relieved everything is okay! I have another appointment next Monday to double check everything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy day! Great news :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

And here is baby next to hematoma
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I'm glad everything is good song baby! Hopfully the bleeding reabsorbs soon! 

Disney I'm sorry things are stressful! I hope he finds another decent job asap! That's good he got the truck back, especially if he needs it for work.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww ash little beanie is adorable!!! 

Did you get any instructions like pelvic rest or anything since you have a sch?


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks everyone! I am beyond relieved to know that baby is okay. 

Pink - the tech said to wait until next week at my appointment to ask about sex. But she said to not lift much or exercise. I'm hoping it goes away soon so I can resume my normal activities!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good deal. Just know it can come out as a brown clot or you can continue spotting brown or it can just absorb with no signs of it again!!! :)


----------



## ashleyg

I hope it just stops. I hate seeing any spotting or anything like that. I'm going to ask at the next appointment how it looks and if we can get back to normal. The tech said that they usually want you to go a week without bleeding to resume sex and your normal exercise and stuff. But she didn't specify about spotting. I haven't "bled" since I went to the ER


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Ashley! So glad everything is good with baby and that you got answers about the spotting!!! Hoping it all clears up soon! Super happy for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes ashley thats awesome!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so glad your scan went well Ashley!! 

Disney I'm sorry things have been so stressful. I hope they turn around for you soon :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay for a good scan ash


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> And here is baby next to hematoma

Did they happen to say what can cause a hematoma? Or is it just one of those flukes that can happen?


Cornfieldland said:


> Ashely I'm glad everything is good song baby! Hopfully the bleeding reabsorbs soon!
> 
> Disney I'm sorry things are stressful! I hope he finds another decent job asap! That's good he got the truck back, especially if he needs it for work.

Thanks Corn :hugs:


.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm so glad your scan went well Ashley!!
> 
> Disney I'm sorry things have been so stressful. I hope they turn around for you soon :)

Thank you hopeful :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - yaaaay!!!! :wohoo: Baby looks so perfect! So excited for your peace of mind :happydance:

Disney - oh good, I'm glad he's getting his truck back! Little things, one by one things will go back to where they should be. 

Comet - where's that stick you peed on, girl?

I stopped by the Dollar Tree today and bough a boat load of cheapies. No more wasting money on the expensive stuff until there's a hint of something... Maybe I should just ask for a truck load of FRERs for Christmas :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

My dr told my most of the early sch are caused by implantation .. just one of those things!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, I need help. Has anyone experienced mid-cycle persistent cramping? I feel like AF is coming literally any second. Painful feeling at the bottom of my stomach, insane drive to each all the chocolate in the world (I don't eat chocolate unless it's pre-AF) and just a general want to tear apart the world. My usual pre-AF combo but I'm not due until Nov. 1...


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs mb - yes! I had constant cramping and finally got my BFP after like a week and a half straight of cramps!

Disney - yeah she said it could be from implantation or from my uterus stretching and "bruising". I didn't have one with my daughter so it's kind of weird to know that I have it but I'm hoping it goes away on its own


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> My dr told my most of the early sch are caused by implantation .. just one of those things!

That's pretty much what the tech said!



FLArmyWife said:


> Yay for a good scan ash

Thank you! 



.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm so glad your scan went well Ashley!!
> 
> Disney I'm sorry things have been so stressful. I hope they turn around for you soon :)

Thanks girly. I'm so glad too lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - thank you... That would sound pretty good as far as symptoms go if not for my procedure... Even if something is starting down there I would imagine my procedure would cause a miscarriage...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb Everytime before I get bfp, fx luv 

Ashley!!! Yay!!!! I'm sooo happy!!! What a wonderful day luv!!! I bet you are so relieved &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Ash - thank you... That would sound pretty good as far as symptoms go if not for my procedure... Even if something is starting down there I would imagine my procedure would cause a miscarriage...

Oh no :( feels weird to say this but hopefully it's not anything. When are you guys going to start trying gain? 



muffinbabes4 said:


> Yes mrs.mb Everytime before I get bfp, fx luv
> 
> Ashley!!! Yay!!!! I'm sooo happy!!! What a wonderful day luv!!! I bet you are so relieved &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Thanks muffin! I am really happy that everything looks perfect!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - I'll test the morning of my procedure and the Dr.'s office has to do a test as well. I'll only be 7/8 DPO though so no guarantee that it will show even if there's something... Guess we'll just have to wait and see. The recovery is 2 to 3 weeks at least. That will take me out for November. We should be able to start again in December/January unless something goes wrong with the procedure.


----------



## 55comet555

.hopeful.one. said:


> Comet, I'm eager to see today's test, Fx it's getting darker.
> 
> .


I honestly think I'm out, 
no signs of af yet but my tests arnt getting any darker, always the same, so idk. 
I had a break down earlier about it. but feeling more hopeful. expecting to start spotting any min, I normally start spotting any where from 1 to 3 days before I actually start. :shrug:
ive still been having cramps everyonce in awhile, idk whats up with that.


----------



## 55comet555

ashleyg said:


> And here is baby next to hematoma

thank goodness baby is ok!


----------



## maybe8

Ashley...that is such great news for you and little flicker!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry to hear that comet. No giving up, you're not out until AF shows. Keep your chin up tootse, we're all here for you either way :)


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Ash - I'll test the morning of my procedure and the Dr.'s office has to do a test as well. I'll only be 7/8 DPO though so no guarantee that it will show even if there's something... Guess we'll just have to wait and see. The recovery is 2 to 3 weeks at least. That will take me out for November. We should be able to start again in December/January unless something goes wrong with the procedure.

I hope everything goes smoothly with it! I'll be thinking of you girly <3



55comet555 said:


> thank goodness baby is ok!

I know, I'm so happy! :D



maybe8 said:


> Ashley...that is such great news for you and little flicker!

Thank you hopeful! I feel so much better


----------



## muffinbabes4

Don't give up comet are you using opk or anything? Sorry if u said ..


----------



## 55comet555

muffinbabes4 said:


> Don't give up comet are you using opk or anything? Sorry if u said ..

I haven't charted for a while. Plan on it for the next cycle if there is one t-hee t-hee. And I'm pretty good at telling when I ovulate. I took a opk this month to make sure and I was right. 
Still no signs of af. Still got creamy dc. No spottin . And still cramping. My stomach is upset today as well. Still got very faint positive on wondos. I used my last frer yesterday and not getting more until I'm officially late. 
:shrug: right now I just wish I would go ahead and get my bfp or go ahead and start spotting already. This wondering stuff is driving me crazy. Lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

OK so I'm 13wks ish and I feel like my tummy is starting to pop out for sure. We haven't told anyone really except my work. Guess it's a good thing it's sweater weather :)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1445443252488_resized_1-3.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww you are so stinkin cute corn&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I love your little belly, yes and if you aren't ready to tell people yet ..yay for sweater weather 


Praying for u mrs.mb :hugs: everything will be smooth and 100%


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful bump Corn. 

Comet, sorry you are in limbo. It really sucks. FX'd you get a darker BFP. 

Ashley, so pleased you had a lovely scan. I'm sure the SCH will disappear soon. 

Xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You have such a cute bump corn. We tried to hold off telling people but only made it to 16 weeks because I was huge. Hopefully you're better at being sneaky lol ;) 

Comet, limbo land is the worst!! When is AF officially late?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, thank you so much for the positive support. I took a Dollar Tree test this morning and it's stark white. I should be about 6/7 DPO so if tomorrow's is still negative they'll go ahead with the procedure and we'll go from there.

I think cramping finally subsided and aside from lower backache and utter exhaustion which I'm contributing to bad sleep I'm more or less normal today. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 

Comet - I'm sorry you're in limbo. But like everyone else said you're not out until AF shows so sending you positive thoughts.

Corn - that bump is absolutely positively adorable!


----------



## maybe8

Corn...very cute bump. You might get a few more weeks with sweater weather. I told very early so no help there.


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn lovely bump!!! 

Comet, sorry you're in limbo, I know that's the worst! 

Mrs.MB thinking about you for your procedure tomorrow!!! I can't wait until you are on the ttc train soon with a bfp in hand!! How is that precious puppy?? We must see pics!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cute bump corn! When will you tell everyone? I waited until 13 weeks.

Mrs. MB- I get cramps when I am dehydrated... just a thought. Best of luck with your procedure tomorrow! Please check in as soon as you can!

Comet- :dust:

Hope everyone is well. AFM taking it one day at a time because that's all we can really do :)


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: disney!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs mb hope all goes well for you tomorrow!

Thanks guys! I just look fat or fatter right now, I'm going to be away for two weeks nov 3rd-16 so when I come back I'll be 16wks and I think it will be about time to tell people. I know a lot of people in our church are going to be shocked, I never talked about my miscarriage! And since we are mid-late 30s and my kids r 16, 12 no one thinks we want kids and I'm afraid of negative comments. But maybe it's all in my head, can't hide it forever!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- shame on anyone who has anything negative to say about your kernel!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thanks ladies... Cramps are back this afternoon... go figure. Disney - good suggestion. My dehydration telltale is a migraine (chronic little *******s). If I ever have cramps they're usually in the soles of my feet but who knows. I'll drink a few extra glasses of water :) I did read online that abdominal cramps can be related to indigestion problems too. 

Here's Mr. Pup! He's definitely a handful. He was sick last week with a stomach bug so had to give him antibiotics and he was on a diet. The diet left him pretty hungry so he hasn't been sleeping through the night - neither have I obviously. As of tonight I can supplement with oatmeal again so hopefully I'll get some sleep today! He's definitely a mini-baby...
 



Attached Files:







PuppyOct2.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7









PuppyOct1.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. MB

No idea why the pictures posted all kinds of inverted and sideways.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwwww I just love dogs!!!!!


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> No idea why the pictures posted all kinds of inverted and sideways.

He's a cutie nonetheless.
Praying for good things for you tomorrow .


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> :hugs: disney!!!!

:hugs:


Cornfieldland said:


> Mrs mb hope all goes well for you tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks guys! I just look fat or fatter right now, I'm going to be away for two weeks nov 3rd-16 so when I come back I'll be 16wks and I think it will be about time to tell people. I know a lot of people in our church are going to be shocked, I never talked about my miscarriage! And since we are mid-late 30s and my kids r 16, 12 no one thinks we want kids and I'm afraid of negative comments. But maybe it's all in my head, can't hide it forever!

I'm sure everyone will be happy for you :). Your age makes no difference! People are having babies at much later ages than mid 30s. 


Mrs. MB said:


> Thanks ladies... Cramps are back this afternoon... go figure. Disney - good suggestion. My dehydration telltale is a migraine (chronic little *******s). If I ever have cramps they're usually in the soles of my feet but who knows. I'll drink a few extra glasses of water :) I did read online that abdominal cramps can be related to indigestion problems too.
> 
> Here's Mr. Pup! He's definitely a handful. He was sick last week with a stomach bug so had to give him antibiotics and he was on a diet. The diet left him pretty hungry so he hasn't been sleeping through the night - neither have I obviously. As of tonight I can supplement with oatmeal again so hopefully I'll get some sleep today! He's definitely a mini-baby...

Ohhh I love that awkward ear stage! He is soo cute :cloud9:. Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Pato

Good evening lovelies....
Corn that bump is so cute....awww:hugs:
Ashley....lovely scan, so happy for you right now....
Disney....I'm sorry things are rough and I pray it will look up soon
Flarmy....how you hanging in honey....
Busy...love ya:hugs: how are you..
Comet....I don't know much about the new FRERs....I still get the old ones thankfully....hope that line darkens for you hun:dust:

AFM....I'm 11dpo...temp went back up yesterday and I tested with fmu....:bfn: with a frer...stupse....Temps still high today and felt just horrid tired this morning. Had to take a nap, and I've peed a zillion times today. My head is killing me. AF.. due tomorrow so idk. My bobs are on fire at the sides too and I have no real appetite:shrug: and if that wasn't enough , I'm super lightheaded...dizzy...and I'm a real bi***. Now I never have pms symptoms except a headache the evening before the witch shows so I'm just waiting to test....I have no tests in the house or I'd have poas by now....aaarrgghhh....

Have a great evening everyone :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm only 6 weeks. We told everyone last week :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs mb ur puppy is super cute! What a sweetie!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Poor pato! Hopefully u get that bfp soon , sorry about your firey<--(is that a word?? Lmbo .. 'bobs' :haha: &#9825; jk! Trying to make u laugh ..ok ok


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh pato sounds super promising. Hope you get your bfp


----------



## FLArmyWife

have completely finished 2 or 3 job assessments needed to apply for some more jobs I found and I am halfway through the 3rd. Hopefully something comes about.

DH got an e-mail yesterday that his National Guard bonus is supposed to hit on Friday. though he's mad because he didn't realize they tax it at 25%, it is still a good chunk of change. We just have to discuss our plans for the money.
I personally would like to pay off my car because then that is a $215/month bill we won't have to worry about. I also will be able to drop from full coverage to just liability which means our car insurance bill should go down too. I think he'll be down with that, I just am not sure what he'll want to do with the rest. We both needs some general maintenance on our car (like brake pads) but I'd like to do just the bare minimum and then put the rest in savings until we both get jobs and are a little more financially stable; then after we have regular income to move some of it towards paying off other debts.

I'm really hoping all my energy saving attempts are working. No lights, not even bathroom lights, are turned on between 8am and 6pm. Computer and TV are turned off and unplugged at a minimum from 10am to 4pm. We also had about a 6 day stint of cooler weather where I was able to completely turn off the A/C. I did have to turn it back on today because highs are going back up to 85 BUT it only ran for 20 minutes then kicked off. the evenings are still cool so I"m hoping by having the windows open at night that it'll help the house stay cooler longer in the mornings.
I am also trying to look at the bright side that the house holds heat well which means that I should be able to run the heat less during the winter.
so yeah.. trying to look on the bright side of that

in other news... activity seems to be decreasing. I feel like he moved more back at 21 weeks than he is now at pretty much 25 weeks. I used to feel all kind of activity after eating or drinking something but now.. I feel him maybe once or twice a day and it's usually when I lay down for a nap or for the night. :shrug: Maybe he's got his back turned and is kicking my back causing my lower back cramping. 


I took my GD test today. Oh what an issue. I went yesterday to the office to try and get it done and the receptionist told me I have to fast. So I came home and called their customer service line this morning just to verify. The customer service lady tells me that I don't have to fast for the 1hr test but I do if it's the 3hr test... So I go ahead and fast for about 6.5hrs and go in to try and take the test. Figured it'd be better to have fasted and not need to than to not and be turned away again. I get there, the receptionist asks me the last time I ate.. and proceeds to tell me I am supposed to fast for 10 to 12 hours! I mentioned that the girl on the customer service line this morning said I didn't have to fast. So the nurse pulls out a paper and shows the receptionist where it says I don't have to fast.. 
They give me the drink and tell me I have 5 minutes to chug it. The taste wasn't bad. Like flat orange soda. the worst part was having to chug it in a short period of time. Then while sitting there to pass the time for the 1hr wait the nurse proceeds to tell me that he is irritated when they tell us we don't have to fast because 99% of the time when the person doesn't fast they fail the test and then get sent in for the 3 hr screening. He said if mine comes back as a fail, which he thinks it will since I technically only fasted for 6.5 hrs, that I need to push to be able to redo the 1hr test and get to fast for the 10-12hrs beforehand. He explained when you take the 3hr test you have to chug 2 of the orange drink things and that it has so much sugar that it normally makes people really sick. I probably won't get my results until I go into my next appointment on the 4th unless the results are bad which I'm sure they'll call me beforehand if that is the case.

So yeah that was my adventure today.

and now to round out my post a TMI in the spoiler


Spoiler
So I think I might have an infection or something. For the last week I've gotten increased EWCM but I have to clear it out of my underwear immediately because if I'm doing something and it's there even 5 minutes it makes me itch. there isn't any yellow or green coloring and there isn't any smell. I also have after I pee that I can't 'wipe' anymore. I have to do a blotting/dabbing type thing because if I do the actual 'wipe' then I get super red and itchy.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry flarmy. I hope you don't have to do another test. I was told no fasting with dd just a light breakfast nothing sweet. I passed with flying colors. My dr said the women who try to limit sugar intake before the test like several days to weeks before (yes there are ladies who do that) that they are more likely to fail because their bodies get used to no sugar and then with the test the big slug of sugar is hard on them to work out!
Are you going to the dr soon? I'd get that checked out sooner rather than lately. Could be a yeast or bacterial infection. It can be very painful!!! Hope it gets better for you soon!!!!

So glad to hear you've gotten some money. Your ideas for it sound good. Turning your ac off will likely save you the most as opposed to turning everything off (depending on what kind of bulbs and hoe energy-efficient your stuff you use is) but every little bit definitely helps!!!! Glad y'all got that money!!!
:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks pink. I was always a big sweet eater before pregnancy so hoping my body has a good tolerance for sugar
I don't go top the dr again until the first week of November but I think I might call tomorrow to see what they say. 
All the bulbs we use in standing lamps and such are energy efficient but the ones the home came with and the appliances aren't. But I agree the ac being off should help a lot. 
I too am grateful we have some money coming in to help us scrape by


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs mb - your dog is so cute!! German Shepherds are awesome. My girl is the sweetest dog ever 

Pato - Thank you!! I'm glad everything went well too :D
Your symptoms sound really good! <3

corn - anyone who says anything is dumb. Idk why anyone would be rude and make a comment like that anyways. Just enjoy your cute little bump!

flarmy - ugh, I hated that drink when I had to do it last pregnancy. It made me so sick. I'm dreading it this time. I didn't have to fast for it though...those nurses don't know what they're talking about! I just made sure I didn't eat anything sugary beforehand. Also, they say as baby gets bigger you feel less movements because they don't have much room to move around in there. I wouldn't worry too much unless you go a long time without feeling him!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM:

I had a lot more dark brown spotting today but I'm assuming thats from the vaginal u/s yesterday which probably irritated things. I'm hoping it stops soon. 

Sorry if tmi next BUT dh and I haven't dtd in like almost 3 weeks and I'm missing it :( I feel like that's a really big way that we connect and since we haven't been able to do anything because of my bleeding, it almost feels like we're not as close and as lovey dovey as we usually are. Plus dh is grumpy because I know he misses it but ugh...it really sucks. I'm trying to be happy (and don't get me wrong I am so so relieved to get good news) that everything with baby is okay but I'm just frustrated that there's already an issue. My fear is that they're going to keep me on pelvic rest until I'm like 16 weeks or something :cry: I hope at my appointment on Monday things have resolved and I stop spotting by then. I just want to get back to our normal "activities" and to stop watching my activity level. I hate not being able to do as much as I normally do around the house. 

Sorry for being such a downer but I had to vent.


----------



## 55comet555

.hopeful.one. said:


> You have such a cute bump corn. We tried to hold off telling people but only made it to 16 weeks because I was huge. Hopefully you're better at being sneaky lol ;)
> 
> Comet, limbo land is the worst!! When is AF officially late?

I'm supposed to start tomorrow! still no spotting or anything! I keep running to the bathroom to check haha mainly cause I feel wet but its just creamy dc


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- Can y'all fool around without penetration? I know it isn't the same but sometimes any kind of release of sexual tension is nice. When I had Mirena sex was painful so I was more about just pleasing him than anything. it still sucks to not be able to connect as intimately but it might be an option :shrug:


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Poor pato! Hopefully u get that bfp soon , sorry about your firey<--(is that a word?? Lmbo .. 'bobs' :haha: &#9825; jk! Trying to make u laugh ..ok ok

lol:haha: you always do Muffin


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash I was going to suggest the same as flarmy... I've been on pelvic rest through first tri (wayyyyyyy too long) so dh and I do other things, mostly for his satisfaction, but for the first time since I got pregnant I couldn't wait any longer and we dtd very gently and basically just the tip.. I know it was torture for dh to control himself :rofl: but it was all good... but that happened pretty much because everything has been going so well and my sch resolved itself!! I hope you can find a way to connect without doing the deed!


----------



## mommyxofxone

flarmy!!! i know exactly what you're talking about with that gosh darn gtt !!! when i went for my one hour one, i asked the mw "can i eat anything?" she says yes. i told her EXACTLY what i ate, and she said yes. i said ok.

i went for my test? failed. 

i had to take the 3 hr one. scheduled that one and i had to fast the whole day before, went in to take it. Talked to the nurse and mentioned what i had- she said most likely it was the orange juice that did it. and i was so pissed off. this time, i'm fasting the day before and taking the test. because i'm not going through that again being all freaked out the whole time!!! pisses me off!!! i'm so sorry you are dealing with it too. BTW i got a call the same day when i failed my first one. so hopefully since you haven't heard you're alright!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> flarmy!!! i know exactly what you're talking about with that gosh darn gtt !!! when i went for my one hour one, i asked the mw "can i eat anything?" she says yes. i told her EXACTLY what i ate, and she said yes. i said ok.
> 
> i went for my test? failed.
> 
> i had to take the 3 hr one. scheduled that one and i had to fast the whole day before, went in to take it. Talked to the nurse and mentioned what i had- she said most likely it was the orange juice that did it. and i was so pissed off. this time, i'm fasting the day before and taking the test. because i'm not going through that again being all freaked out the whole time!!! pisses me off!!! i'm so sorry you are dealing with it too. BTW i got a call the same day when i failed my first one. so hopefully since you haven't heard you're alright!

yeah I didn't have anything sugary early in the morning so that even if I only fasted about 6.5hrs that there wouldn't be much sugar in my system to start with.
Well the lab closed 30 minutes after I left (what lab closes at 3pm?!) so I think today would be the earliest I'd hear.


----------



## 55comet555

I didn't start! I didn't start!!!!!!! Just checked my cervix and it's moved to high and closed! Oh my gosh. I have a few wondos but have to wait till hubby gets off work to get a frer! Gonna test in a few min.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: FX comet


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm sure you will be fine :) with ur test. Im happy to hear that you have some positve things happening. 

I'm so happy to be heading into second trimester! I'm still sick but not as bad and feeling like my chance of this pregnacy having a good out come is a reality :) I feel like this baby is a fighter and a boy so we will see if I'm right in December. Can't wait for 20wk scan!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Fx'd comet!


----------



## mommyxofxone

that lab closed at 3 also. But i went first thing in the am, and i got a call by 3 pm from my dr saying i failed. by like 3 points or something. i was furious.


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommy- yeah my draw was at 2:40 lol so don't think they got to it that fast. 

Corn- so excited for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, YAY!!!!!! these are our take home babies!!!!
Also LOVE that your baby is the size of a scoop of ice cream YUMMO!!!!! I want some now haha


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning ladies! 

MB that pup is beyond adorable. 

Flarmy, I hope you pass your test. It'd be awful to go through that twice because of their mistake! 

Hang in there Ashley, I know that gets frustrating. Hopefully not too much longer. 

Comet, so excited to see your test! Fx for you tootse. 

Corn congrats on 2nd tri. If anyone has anything negative to say about your pregnancy then shame on them. This baby is a blessing and it's nobody's business if you have no kids, if you have 20, if you have them back to back, or if they're all spread out. It's your family <3 ps I also love that baby is the size of ice cream, yum!! 

Afm today is 20 week scan day!!! I'm so excited to see this munchkin and hope I behave and have the tech put baby's gender in the envelope so we can do pictures properly on the 7th. 

If I missed anyone, I apologise. It's never on purpose.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh hopeful, so ready for you to have an official ruling on gender lol. And of course wanna see pics asap! Try to behave :winkwink: but if not it is understandable.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww hopeful, good luck with your scan!!! Looking forward to finding out what you're having!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful can't wait to see ur pictures! And also you should post ur 20wk bump pic :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Cornfieldland said:


> Hopeful can't wait to see ur pictures! And also you should post ur 20wk bump pic :)

Will do :) I feel like I look huge!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy second trimester corn :). My ticker didn't change from the box of mac and cheese! I feel ripped off lol.

Hopeful can't wait to hear how your scan goes (and maybe see some pix??)

Comet I've got everything crossed for you! Hope you get your BFP today!

Ashley I agree with the others, maybe just stick to the non- penetration stuff for now?

One nice thing about SO being laid off... He's dropping C off at school while I relax for once. Dealing with all the crazy parents dropping their kids off every morning definitely isn't something I look forward to!

Have a nice Thursday.


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning!

FLArmy I am glad you are getting some money coming in. That must be a huge relief. I also hope that you passed your test and don't have to do the 3 hr test.

Mrs. MB I absolutely love your puppy he is adorable!! I love dogs I can't wait to get one. 

Hopeful can't wait to see your scan pic!

Pato your symptoms sound great I think you are going to get your BFP soon!

Comet I hope you get your BFP today!!

AFM I am 10dpo(four days until I am suppose to start) took a FRER with SMU and BFN not even a squinter. I am really beginning to think I am out. I have had cramps since I O'd but last Sunday I had that specific cramp that lasted about a minute so you would think that I would of had a BFP since it has been 4 days have passed. I am just feeling really defeated especially because I really though this was my month with how exhausted I have been these last few days. If I wasn't working I could definitely taken a nap. So I don't know what is wrong with my body.


----------



## 55comet555

Pic of my test!
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-22_09.34.46.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Pato

ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> FLArmy I am glad you are getting some money coming in. That must be a huge relief. I also hope that you passed your test and don't have to do the 3 hr test.
> 
> Mrs. MB I absolutely love your puppy he is adorable!! I love dogs I can't wait to get one.
> 
> Hopeful can't wait to see your scan pic!
> 
> Pato your symptoms sound great I think you are going to get your BFP soon!
> 
> Comet I hope you get your BFP today!!
> 
> AFM I am 10dpo(four days until I am suppose to start) took a FRER with SMU and BFN not even a squinter. I am really beginning to think I am out. I have had cramps since I O'd but last Sunday I had that specific cramp that lasted about a minute so you would think that I would of had a BFP since it has been 4 days have passed. I am just feeling really defeated especially because I really though this was my month with how exhausted I have been these last few days. If I wasn't working I could definitely taken a nap. So I don't know what is wrong with my body.

I know exactly how you feel. Even though I've tried to convince myself to just take it easy and not tress about it, I still get that twitch of excitement, and the gutted feeling of disappointment when I see those stark white tests staring back.....hang in there honey as we always say, it ain't over until the witch shows:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies, just checking in....

Flarmy...I remember having those tests done...I hate needles so the nurse kept me in conversation to distract me. I failed my 1hr test bc I didn't even know I was having it. Dr. just said after examining me, you are having the test bc of your age:shock:...wtf...anyway, I had eaten a hamburger and some juice just prior to my appt so...that sucked bc juice is sugar and well, bread is too. I had to fast all night b4 the 3hr test but I drank some boiled water with a mint tea bag b4 I left home. Passed that one. Wonderful to hear that things are looking brighter with the money coming in. Hoping all goes well for you:flower:

Disney....great that you're getting some rest....did dh get his truck?

Comet.....I suck at lines, get yourself a frer, they are all iI understand:dust:

Can't wait to see eveyone's scans and tests and belly pics..:haha:


AFM....AF is MIA so far....got a monster headache and my temps came down .2F this morning but still well above my coverline...I'm still super exhausted...don't know what my body is doing....if it continues, I'll try to get a FRER tomorrow and test, unless AF shows up..at least I have a 12 day LP this month as I'm 12dpo today

Have a great rest of the day ladies


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ash- Can y'all fool around without penetration? I know it isn't the same but sometimes any kind of release of sexual tension is nice. When I had Mirena sex was painful so I was more about just pleasing him than anything. it still sucks to not be able to connect as intimately but it might be an option :shrug:

I've thought about it but they said no stimulation and no orgasm because they don't want my uterus to contract. Ugh it's so frustrating. 



pinkpassion said:


> Ash I was going to suggest the same as flarmy... I've been on pelvic rest through first tri (wayyyyyyy too long) so dh and I do other things, mostly for his satisfaction, but for the first time since I got pregnant I couldn't wait any longer and we dtd very gently and basically just the tip.. I know it was torture for dh to control himself :rofl: but it was all good... but that happened pretty much because everything has been going so well and my sch resolved itself!! I hope you can find a way to connect without doing the deed!

You're still on pelvic rest even though your sch went away? That's what I'm afraid of! 
We mainly just do things to please him. Hahahah if we did just the tip he couldn't handle it :rofl: I ask to do a little more (no O though) but he doesn't want to because he knows he won't be able to control himself and he feels bad that I can't do anything.

I'm going to ask about all of that when I go in on Monday. I'm hoping that if I'm not bleeding anymore they will say it's okay. That's how the tech made it sound. She basically said that they want me to not bleed for a week before they okay me to have sex again. But idk if that means actual bleeding or spotting. I just miss have that time with my dh, you know?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm on pelvic rest because of my history of miscarriage and since I'm on baby aspirin it could make the sch worse. So until after 1st tri then as long as scan looks good I'll be off pelvic rest. But honestly I will still limit our activities to gentle stuff like I did with dd. A lot of me on top so I can somewhat control dh :rofl:


----------



## Disneymom1129

55comet555 said:


> Pic of my test!

Not sure if I see anything :nope:. Hope the witch stays away!


Pato said:


> Gm lovelies, just checking in....
> 
> Flarmy...I remember having those tests done...I hate needles so the nurse kept me in conversation to distract me. I failed my 1hr test bc I didn't even know I was having it. Dr. just said after examining me, you are having the test bc of your age:shock:...wtf...anyway, I had eaten a hamburger and some juice just prior to my appt so...that sucked bc juice is sugar and well, bread is too. I had to fast all night b4 the 3hr test but I drank some boiled water with a mint tea bag b4 I left home. Passed that one. Wonderful to hear that things are looking brighter with the money coming in. Hoping all goes well for you:flower:
> 
> Disney....great that you're getting some rest....did dh get his truck?
> 
> Comet.....I suck at lines, get yourself a frer, they are all iI understand:dust:
> 
> Can't wait to see eveyone's scans and tests and belly pics..:haha:
> 
> 
> AFM....AF is MIA so far....got a monster headache and my temps came down .2F this morning but still well above my coverline...I'm still super exhausted...don't know what my body is doing....if it continues, I'll try to get a FRER tomorrow and test, unless AF shows up..at least I have a 12 day LP this month as I'm 12dpo today
> 
> Have a great rest of the day ladies

Yes he was able to get his truck back on Tuesday! So it was short lived. Still stressful though. Hope the :witch: stays away! :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato, fx girl! Really hope this is it but if not yay for a longer lp

Comet, sorry hun can't see anything but might be because I'm in my phone


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I'm on pelvic rest because of my history of miscarriage and since I'm on baby aspirin it could make the sch worse. So until after 1st tri then as long as scan looks good I'll be off pelvic rest. But honestly I will still limit our activities to gentle stuff like I did with dd. A lot of me on top so I can somewhat control dh :rofl:

Ahh okay. 

I think I'd be nervous to even do that and cause more bleeding or something :( whenever we can do it again, I'm going to make sure it gentle so it doesn't aggravate anything. I just want to get back to normal! I hope they have good news for me on Monday


----------



## Disneymom1129

Definitely trust your gut Ashley! You guys will be :sex: again in no time ;)


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Pato, fx girl! Really hope this is it but if not yay for a longer lp
> 
> Comet, sorry hun can't see anything but might be because I'm in my phone

Thanks honey.....but I'm out...AF just showed up....y do I even bother?:shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

O pato :sad2: I'm so sorry


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Definitely trust your gut Ashley! You guys will be :sex: again in no time ;)

Lol thanks Disney. I know it's such a silly thing to complain about but I just feel like we haven't connected in a while :(


----------



## ashleyg

Pato I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh no I'm sorry pato


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Pato! I was thinking your symptoms sounded so encouraging. I am glad your lp is getting longer though.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Pato, fx girl! Really hope this is it but if not yay for a longer lp
> 
> Comet, sorry hun can't see anything but might be because I'm in my phone
> 
> Thanks honey.....but I'm out...AF just showed up....y do I even bother?:shrug:Click to expand...

Pato... :hugs: :hugs: I think hopeful said it best with their announcement: Without the rain there would never be rainbows! Hang in there :hugs:


ashleyg said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Definitely trust your gut Ashley! You guys will be :sex: again in no time ;)
> 
> Lol thanks Disney. I know it's such a silly thing to complain about but I just feel like we haven't connected in a while :(Click to expand...

I understand. I can count on one hand how many times my SO and I have been intimate during this pregnancy... poor guy. Idk what is wrong with me.


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> I understand. I can count on one hand how many times my SO and I have been intimate during this pregnancy... poor guy. Idk what is wrong with me.

I'm sorry that really sucks :( Do you just not have a high libido during pregnancy? 

With our daughter, we dtd often. All through first tri (when I wasn't exhausted, hah). But our sex life never really took a hit. This time it's so different and I hate it. I feel bad for my husband.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry Pato :hugs: 

Well ladies, I had my scan. My fluid levels are very low and baby was all balled up in there. The measurements she was able to get were normal so that's good news but I have to go to a high risk doctor next week to recheck the fluid. She said to increase my water intake as much as possible and take baths or swim daily for at least an hour. She's hopeful that they'll be in normal limits with those changes so I'm trying not to worry. She wasn't able to see the gender at all so I wasn't tempted to know today lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Hopeful, I hope ur fluid goes up. And still no guess on sex! What's gonna happen with MIL gender revel? I didn't think swimming or taking baths would change hydration that's interesting. 

Pato I'm so sorry :(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Cornfieldland said:


> Oh boy Hopeful, I hope ur fluid goes up. And still no guess on sex! What's gonna happen with MIL gender revel? I didn't think swimming or taking baths would change hydration that's interesting.
> 
> Pato I'm so sorry :(

We will have to see what they can see next week. I'm not too worried about the party though, if we have to cancel then so be it ;) I wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. I thought the same thing about swimming! It doesn't make any sense to me but I'll still be trying it.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww my poor pato :cry: I'm truly sorry luv :hugs: 
:trouble:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful that is strange , maybe it's to keep baby floating around easier something to do with gravity? Idk, but praying your water levels increase! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> I understand. I can count on one hand how many times my SO and I have been intimate during this pregnancy... poor guy. Idk what is wrong with me.
> 
> I'm sorry that really sucks :( Do you just not have a high libido during pregnancy?
> 
> With our daughter, we dtd often. All through first tri (when I wasn't exhausted, hah). But our sex life never really took a hit. This time it's so different and I hate it. I feel bad for my husband.Click to expand...

Yeah, just no libido. All good though :p


.hopeful.one. said:


> Sorry Pato :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies, I had my scan. My fluid levels are very low and baby was all balled up in there. The measurements she was able to get were normal so that's good news but I have to go to a high risk doctor next week to recheck the fluid. She said to increase my water intake as much as possible and take baths or swim daily for at least an hour. She's hopeful that they'll be in normal limits with those changes so I'm trying not to worry. She wasn't able to see the gender at all so I wasn't tempted to know today lol

Hoping fluid levels normalize by next week! I've also never heard of outside water sources helping, that is interesting. Will you have them peek between the legs next week?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disney, I'm taking the envelope next week in hopes that they'll be able to see the gender. I'm hoping they'll be okay with writing it down for us. I've heard some places won't do it for whatever reason.


----------



## 55comet555

Hubby got these tests instead.. :/ I guess I'm gonna have to go to the store and get some. Haha

But there is definitely a line there! I'm so excited!
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-22_15.15.09.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- I hope the fluid level goes up. like all the other girls said, didn't know that outside fluid helps but here's hoping it works :thumbup: you'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## pinkpassion

I hope all is well next week hopeful!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Comet, I think I see it. Is that test tweaked at all?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Comet I would get a frer or anything but blue dye luv! I am preaching to myself too ;) I had hubby pee on 1 last cycle and it had a faint immediate line ugh! I already hated them and never trusted them, but i will never waste money or use them again. But I am not trying to bring your hope down luv, I hope this is it for u, even though frer is tricky, it's still good and will increase if it's indeed bfp, so I would recommend getting some &#9825;&#9825; Gl I've got everything crossed for u!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hey ladies, just a quick check in. I had my procedure. It was getting noticeably worse so it's a good thing... It hurt and I'm very uncomfortable now... Resting now.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes muffins blue dye test last month broke all of our hearts.. we thought for sure it was bfp!! :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb, huge :hugs:... I hope you aren't in too much pain and recover well!!! Take it easy and let dh baby you!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm glad its over mrs.mb and yes its a good thing you went ahead with it then. Praying for a good fast recovery and rest up &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know pink, thanks luv, :cry: them dang tests! They have a great way to get some hopes way too high sometimes


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well cd19 just got my pos. Opk.. here we go :sex: ... wait!! Hubby just took off running!! :rofl: I'm gonna have to bust out the moves :flasher:


----------



## 55comet555

Well I still am getting my faints on my wondos. Which are pink. So my hopes are up. And it was there after about 2 min. So I'm hopeful.

Also I brightened it a bit bc it was dark. But that's it.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I sure am hoping for u comet! Fx that line gets nice and dark very soon! Post a pic of that wondfo!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Fx'd comet!! I was seeing it on your wondfos before. I hope you get an undeniable line the next time you test!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

I took that same test comet and that was where I got my extremely faint BFP, but I was 10 DPO at the time. I hope you're able to get a a FRER tomorrow! 

Mrs MB glad the procedure went well, but sorry you're not feeling too hot :(. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hope you get to feeling back to normal quickly mrs MB. Glad it's over for you.


----------



## ashleyg

muffin - yay! get to :sex: :happydance:

mrs mb - I'm sorry :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!

comet - good luck on your test tomorrow! I got a super faint positive on a blue dye at like 7dpo so it's possible!


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Comet I would get a frer or anything but blue dye luv! I am preaching to myself too ;) I had hubby pee on 1 last cycle and it had a faint immediate line ugh! I already hated them and never trusted them, but i will never waste money or use them again. But I am not trying to bring your hope down luv, I hope this is it for u, even though frer is tricky, it's still good and will increase if it's indeed bfp, so I would recommend getting some &#9825;&#9825; Gl I've got everything crossed for u!!

Ahhhmmm, Muffin honey.....I remember seeing a post where a guy peed on a test and it was positive. I thought it was funny as hell but it turned out that it was an indication of prostate issues....not trying to scare you but the info may be helpful.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs Mb I'm glad you got that taken care of. Now rest and take it easy and hopefully you will be back to TTC soon!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB: :dust: for a quick recovery. FX this means your bfp is right around the corner

Ladies, as a heads up I won't be on much this weekend. We're doing some stuff with family.


----------



## Pato

Mrs MB....glad to hear all went well and I pray you feel better soon....

Soooo I'm kind of in limbo here and its frustrating me....(vent alert)...AF was due yesterday and as I said, it started.....or so I thought....went to the loo yesterday , massive headache all day which always precedes AF....and there was red blood on tp....i wiped three times and each time there was more....so I went and put a pad on and let you guys know AF arrived.....
Went to loo about 4 times after that bc I just had to pee.... but wasn't much pee and no more blood....oookkkk....went home after work, made dinner, had a shower, did some ironing etc.....no more blood.
Woke up this morning at four, sure I would need to change my napkin....nothing. Went back to bed and got up at 5, went to the loo to do my business, had slight pink on tp. Got ready for work and had to pee as soon as I got here, and I need to go now again....anyway....no blood.....I have no idea what is going on. I feel as though AF is coming and I just wish it would just hurry up or stay away....so annoying.....
If by the time I leave work and its still MIA then I'm gonna pick up a few tests including a couple FRER and test when I get home


----------



## FLArmyWife

oo Pato I wish things were so much more straightforward. I'm sorry your in limbo. I truly hope that either AF hurries up so you can move on with your next cycle or that you get a nice bfp


----------



## mommyxofxone

mrsb i so hope you'll be feeling better soon. :( 

comet- omg the amount of times i was tricked by blue dye. do you have any photos of the wondfo? i got my positive on my wondfo this time around.

so tired lately ladies and i hate food.


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> oo Pato I wish things were so much more straightforward. I'm sorry your in limbo. I truly hope that either AF hurries up so you can move on with your next cycle or that you get a nice bfp

I'm hoping something happens soon. Right now I just feel blahhh. I'm cramping like AF is coming but I'm pretty nauseated too. Just had a cup of tea, so it could be the caffeine kicking in.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX that you get an answer one way or another soon, though secretly hoping it's a nice big bfp :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Maybe it's implantation pato !! Whatever it is , I agree with flarmy hurry up already! So our poor girl isn't in limbo!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Keep us updated Pato!

Comet waiting for that test! :coffee:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

FX for you Pato!!!! Hoping it's implantation! Keep us updated! I keep refreshing to see if there is anything new!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sending baby dust Pato! And some for you too comet :) 

So I tried to get this photo to upload yesterday with no success but here's Skittlebug! You can tell there's low fluid in the pic :( my poor baby! I've been sinking like crazy since the appointment. I'm now making sure to drink 16.9oz hourly, Fx it helps!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cute pic of skittlebug! Don't drink TOO much! Lol. How many oz do they want you to drink in a day? I'm so bad about drinking water.


----------



## ashleyg

Pato - I hope it's implantation! 

Hopeful - aww so precious. Hopefully your fluid levels go up with all the water you're drinking lol 

Comet / have you tested?


----------



## ashleyg

AFM - ugh this spotting is annoying. I can go a few days without anything and then it just starts again the next day. Right now I'm spotting dark brown blood after not spotting at all yesterday. Like, I could feel it come out while I was making breakfast this morning. It's not A LOT but it wasn't like a speck or two either. When does it stop? Does anyone know? Does it go away once my sch is resolved?


----------



## 55comet555

Here is my frer. There is definitely a light line.
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-23_11.39.32.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 30









2015-10-23_11.58.44.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay!!!!!! Comet luv !!!! Wonderful!!! Can't wait to see that line darken !!! Yippee!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

55comet555 said:


> Here is my frer. There is definitely a light line.

I feel like I can see some kind of squinter. You're officially late right? Are you usually pretty regular? Guess it wouldn't hurt to request a blood test at this point. But if they make you POAS first it might not show up on the dr's tests! From what I've heard they're not as sensitive. 

Ashley- I think once the sch has healed then the spotting should stop. It must be so annoying! Hoping it heals soon.


----------



## 55comet555

Disneymom1129 said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my frer. There is definitely a light line.
> 
> I feel like I can see some kind of squinter. You're officially late right? Are you usually pretty regular? Guess it wouldn't hurt to request a blood test at this point. But if they make you POAS first it might not show up on the dr's tests! From what I've heard they're not as sensitive.
> 
> Ashley- I think once the sch has healed then the spotting should stop. It must be so annoying! Hoping it heals soon.Click to expand...

I am late now. 2 days late and I'm never late. And I'm not having any af symptoms. My cervix is high hard and closed. . I was just thinking about calling haha. But I'm worried that if it's negative on the test they won't do anything but send me home. I guess I'll make it clear to them on the phone that it's really light.


----------



## 55comet555

muffinbabes4 said:


> Yay!!!!!! Comet luv !!!! Wonderful!!! Can't wait to see that line darken !!! Yippee!!

You can see it? Yay!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I can see it Comet! Congrats!!!

How is everything going, Pato?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Comet I would ask for the HCG blood test too at this point. The line should be getting darker if you are late and ovulated on time. It might be because you ovulated later than you suspected. Either way a blood test should give you the real answer Fx'd!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely I'm sorry about the spotting, hopefully the sch goes away soon and you can get back to business as normal ;)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> Cute pic of skittlebug! Don't drink TOO much! Lol. How many oz do they want you to drink in a day? I'm so bad about drinking water.

They didn't say how much to drink just to increase from what I was drinking (about 6/7 water bottles per day).


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hopeful- I hope your fluid levels go up!!! Such a cute pic though! I had no idea swimming and bathing could increase you levels! That's awesome!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see it comet! Can't wait to see it get darker.


----------



## 55comet555

thanks everyone, my drs. apt is Nov 2nd!


----------



## Pato

Comet I can see it on the Frer....waiting to see it darken....

UPDATE:
So I had to hold on later at work than I expected so wasn't able to get into the city this evening but stopped by the supermarket on my way home and bought two Frer from the pharmacy there.....super expensive...anyway ....got home and I'm having a light pink discharge....not reaching the panty liner but only when I wipe. Had to pee at the market so will wait for fmu tomorrow to test instead of tonight as long as I'm not bleeding full on, nor have a temperature drop. Still way above my coverline. I'm bloated and gassy and feeling a little crampy right now....


----------



## Disneymom1129

55comet555 said:


> thanks everyone, my drs. apt is Nov 2nd!

That seems like forever away! Lol. Well at least you will know for sure by then that you're pregnant! :flower:

Pato: FX for a :bfp: tomorrow!


----------



## praying4no2

Pato said:


> Comet I can see it on the Frer....waiting to see it darken....
> 
> UPDATE:
> So I had to hold on later at work than I expected so wasn't able to get into the city this evening but stopped by the supermarket on my way home and bought two Frer from the pharmacy there.....super expensive...anyway ....got home and I'm having a light pink discharge....not reaching the panty liner but only when I wipe. Had to pee at the market so will wait for fmu tomorrow to test instead of tonight as long as I'm not bleeding full on, nor have a temperature drop. Still way above my coverline. I'm bloated and gassy and feeling a little crampy right now....

Can't wait to hear the news tomorrow Pato.


----------



## 55comet555

Disneymom1129 said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone, my drs. apt is Nov 2nd!
> 
> That seems like forever away! Lol. Well at least you will know for sure by then that you're pregnant! :flower:
> 
> Pato: FX for a :bfp: tomorrow!Click to expand...



I know!! Lol but its only 10 days. So I guess that's better than 2 weeks. Haha. I called the other clinic in town to see if I could get my levels checked and the main person was gone already and wasnt sure if they could do that or not. but she made me an appointment for Monday at 2. And she said she would call me Monday morning to let me know if they can or not before I go in. But I'd I get a good dark line by then I probably will just wait till the 2nd.

Good luck pato!


----------



## Pato

Update:

Woke up at 11 of clock last night, still slight pink so used a Frer...:bfn:....I expected that though. Temp dropped by .2°F this morning and the witch came calling to collect so I'm out. On to next cycle.


----------



## praying4no2

Sorry Pato :(

BFN for me this morning. No AF yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh pato i'm sorry hun :hugs:

and praying fx'd hun

i didn't use frers this time around, because they're so damn expensive!!! i just did the wondfo cheapies.


And comet- your first appt is before mine :haha: that's hilarious! My first appt is monday for bloodwork but the first REAL dr appt is nov 9th- they will be doing my dating ultrasound then.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pato- I'm sorry but at least you an answer now and can move on to the next cycle. yay for a longer lp! gotta look on the bright side. :hugs:

praying- are you late?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just wanted to share for our expectant ladies
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato :hugs:


----------



## praying4no2

FLArmyWife said:


> pato- I'm sorry but at least you an answer now and can move on to the next cycle. yay for a longer lp! gotta look on the bright side. :hugs:
> 
> praying- are you late?

Not late. AF due on the 26 which I thought was tomorrow but is actually Monday. So I guess I have two more days to wait it out.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Fx praying


----------



## muffinbabes4

Comet! Waiting on today's frer luv :coffee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Praying fx to you hun!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

:hugs: Pato 

Fx for you praying

I'm ready to see today's test comet! 

Flarmy, I'm planning on going to the registry party today too. I went when I was pregnant for little love and won an infant grooming & care kit.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry Pato :( :hugs:

Comet hoping you got a darker line on your test today!

Have a nice weekend ladies


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato I'm sorry :(


----------



## 55comet555

hi everyone, took a frer this morning and it was a tad bit darker! so I'm having my fingers crossed. I got distracted with my DD and didn't get a picture of it. that was my last frer and now wishing I would have waited to use it. haha but will be going to the store tonight to get more haha. hubby thinks Ive gone crazy from testing so much. I sent the pictures of my tests to my mom and she said "So do u think it's positive yet? Idk better do another one" (being sarcastic) lol she also thinks I'm crazy for peeing on tests so much haha. her and hubby are sure i am from the tests, but i plan on testing until i have a full dark line. lol

I'm still having some cramps and nausea and my cervix is still hard and closed.
Oh and my back is hurting.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hopeful, how'd you fair? I won a pack of diapers and my sister won some onsies.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry Pato! Hope you're doing ok. 

I wish we had a Baby's R Us close. The closest one is three hours away!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay flarmy! That's exciting :) I never win anything! I checked online with the babysrus here and I guess in Canada it's not the same. But there is a huge baby Expo in March every year down town so maybe I can go to that.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I won a 50 pack of milk storage bags and a bottle. No complaints here :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Comet did u get another frer yet ! ? Lol 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, ive been busy lmbo .. it's O weekend.. so I had major right side O pains!? What's up with that? Does anyone else get O pains (1 sided )


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin I could always tell which side I was O'ing from! I guess it's pretty common. Hope you guys caught that egg! :spermy: :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank you disney! 
I hope so too, we only bd twice around the time ,
(we were every other day,) but my O was sooo late this cycle cd20.. that we skipped a few days :trouble: .. sooo we only were able to squeeze in 2 days before and day of .. 

praying with everything crossed &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## busytulip

Mrs. MB hope you are recovering well, you've been in my thoughts

Disney I am sorry that you guys are going through a rough time financially, that kind of stress isn't good for anyone. Praying that your OH is able to find something else very quickly

comet: welcome and congrats. Good luck at your appt. on the 2nd

corn your bump is SO cute and yay for 2nd tri!!

Pato I'm so sorry love :cry:

praying4no2 I hope the witch has stayed away

hopeful I'm praying that the recheck goes well and that your fluid levels improve. skittlebug is gorgeous though :)

muffin hope ya'll caught that eggy :dust:

mommy sorry 1st tri has you run down, I hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Yay flarmy! That's exciting :) I never win anything! I checked online with the babysrus here and I guess in Canada it's not the same. But there is a huge baby Expo in March every year down town so maybe I can go to that.

That sounds fun! 




.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy I won a 50 pack of milk storage bags and a bottle. No complaints here :)

:thumbup: awesome! 



muffinbabes4 said:


> I hope so too, we only bd twice around the time ,
> (we were every other day,) but my O was sooo late this cycle cd20.. that we skipped a few days :trouble: .. sooo we only were able to squeeze in 2 days before and day of ..
> 
> praying with everything crossed &#9825;&#9825;

:dust: FX you caught that eggy!


Praying- did you test?

Comet- did you test this morning?


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- saw this and thought of you. This would be so strange
https://www.missopen.com/health/dna...y-test-due-to-chimeric-genes-researchers-say/


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope it's quiet in here because everyone is having a great weekend! Spent yesterday helping a couple nieces get ready for homecoming, and today been cleaning. Also been working on a couple invites, I already finished my baby shower invite and we still don't even know when it'll be :laugh2:. My daughters birthday is in about a month (!!!!!) so I am trying to get that planned and designed as well. 

Is it sad that I'm dreading the holidays this year? I just want them to be over with. We are taking our big trip to Disney the beginning of December so that'll be fun, but aside from that I know we won't be able to do much for Christmas because of financial stuff. Just really going to try and just enjoy the holidays with family and try not to worry so much about what I will be buying everyone. I know this is our last holidays as a family of 3 and I just really want to enjoy it. Next year we will have an 9-10 month old to add to the craziness! 

Aaaand I've rambled way too long, sorry guys lol.


----------



## praying4no2

My update. 

No test today. Af due tomorrow. If she doesn't show by the time I leave work I'll get a more expensive test. My Saturday test was a dollar store test. I was sure I was out but i heard stories of not testing positive until after missed period. Still have af like cramps but a temperature spike this morning! This is too much of a Rollercoaster.


----------



## pinkpassion

O flarmy... that is crazy and kind of creepy lol... 
My friend told me after we found out we lost the one and she asked me what would happen to it, and I told her it would just reabsorb, she said "oh, that's cool you'll always have that baby with you forever!"... and that was a neat thought!! 
Apparently there was a recent study done that mothers always will carry a little bit of their babies dna in their bodies even many years later!


----------



## frangi33

Wow that's so sweet pink!

Hows your recovery goings Mrs mb? 

Comet how many days late are you now? 

Sorry to hear that Pato. 

Afm I waited until AF Due date and tested for the first time this morning, BFN on a cbd :( 

No sign of AF so I guess that will turn up tomorrow. Usually I'm like clockwork but I suppose my chemical last month must have thrown things :( here's hoping!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Maybe I'll see you in Disney Disney lol! 

Been sort of busy this weekend but kind of lazy too. First appt tomorrow to have blood work done seems so soon!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck with your appt. tomorrow mommy

FX'd frangi

praying it can take several days after AF is due to get a positive on cbd, still holding out hope for you

Disney I am feeling the same way and kind of hoping to just bypass the holidays this year :( Good luck preparing for your daughter's b-day and your baby shower


----------



## 55comet555

frangi33 said:


> Wow that's so sweet pink!
> 
> Hows your recovery goings Mrs mb?
> 
> Comet how many days late are you now?
> 
> Sorry to hear that Pato.
> 
> Afm I waited until AF Due date and tested for the first time this morning, BFN on a cbd :(
> 
> No sign of AF so I guess that will turn up tomorrow. Usually I'm like clockwork but I suppose my chemical last month must have thrown things :( here's hoping!

4 days late. I didn't test today. Woke up feeling like poo so I've just been laying around.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy will you please put me down for Nov.5th testing, I'll be 13dpo ..gonna try not to test till af is late.. thank u my dear&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

To all our faithful ladies, coming back month after month and month after month... I REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really....... REALLY hope this is your cycle!!!!! It's so hard to be here so long without a bfp and I'm so sorry.. also for the ladies who've had losses....
I guess I'm just feeling extra emotional tonight and you ladies especially have really been on my mind today!!!! <3 love you ladies. You are such a great support for me!!!


----------



## busytulip

muffin sending loads of dust :dust: I am praying for your BFP!!

pink you're so sweet <3

comet hoping you get good news hun


----------



## ashleyg

pato - I'm so sorry :( I was hoping this was your month

Disney - Disneyland sounds like so much fun!! I want to be able to go back again. I can't wait until we're able to take the kids with us :D

mommy - gl at your appt tomorrow <3

busy - how are you doing?

comet - when are you testing again?

pink - hows it going with you girly?!

corn, hopeful, & tie - how are you ladies? 

AFM: I have my 7 week appt tomorrow and I'm so anxious! I hope to see that my sch has gotten smaller or even gone away (doubtful but I can hope ;) ) and to see that the little heartbeat is still beating just as strong!! This weekend was pretty busy...we scouted a pretty location for our announcement photo tomorrow :happydance: I'm SO excited to see the pictures! My hubbys friend is doing them so he said we should get them back in a day or so!!! 

I've been def feeling the morning sickness and exhaustion starting to kick in a lot more now. Friday I felt especially awful and didn't really want to leave the house all day. I hope it doesn't get any worse, ugh :( anyways, hope you ladies had a good weekend!! <3 I'll update when I can after my scan tomorrow :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hope it's quiet in here because everyone is having a great weekend! Spent yesterday helping a couple nieces get ready for homecoming, and today been cleaning. Also been working on a couple invites, I already finished my baby shower invite and we still don't even know when it'll be :laugh2:. My daughters birthday is in about a month (!!!!!) so I am trying to get that planned and designed as well.
> 
> Is it sad that I'm dreading the holidays this year? I just want them to be over with. We are taking our big trip to Disney the beginning of December so that'll be fun, but aside from that I know we won't be able to do much for Christmas because of financial stuff. Just really going to try and just enjoy the holidays with family and try not to worry so much about what I will be buying everyone. I know this is our last holidays as a family of 3 and I just really want to enjoy it. Next year we will have an 9-10 month old to add to the craziness!
> 
> Aaaand I've rambled way too long, sorry guys lol.

You nieces looked beautiful. Such pretty ladies in your family.
Hey nothing wrong with being prepared with the invites and only having to tweak a date. :thumbup: Awe your princess is growing up! 
:hugs: I'm sorry the holidays are stressing you out. I think you have a good plan though. ignore the financial and don't focus on trying to buy a bunch, just being with family and making memories is what counts. 







praying4no2 said:


> My update.
> 
> No test today. Af due tomorrow. If she doesn't show by the time I leave work I'll get a more expensive test. My Saturday test was a dollar store test. I was sure I was out but i heard stories of not testing positive until after missed period. Still have af like cramps but a temperature spike this morning! This is too much of a Rollercoaster.

Really hope you get an answer soon. if it is AF then let her come and quickly go so you can move on to your next cycle.. if it's a bfp.. may it start to show :dust:



pinkpassion said:


> O flarmy... that is crazy and kind of creepy lol...
> My friend told me after we found out we lost the one and she asked me what would happen to it, and I told her it would just reabsorb, she said "oh, that's cool you'll always have that baby with you forever!"... and that was a neat thought!!
> Apparently there was a recent study done that mothers always will carry a little bit of their babies dna in their bodies even many years later!

awe that is a great way to think about it. 




frangi33 said:


> Afm I waited until AF Due date and tested for the first time this morning, BFN on a cbd :(
> 
> No sign of AF so I guess that will turn up tomorrow. Usually I'm like clockwork but I suppose my chemical last month must have thrown things :( here's hoping!

:dust: hopefully your chemical last cycle helped you be extra fertile and that's why AF is still MIA this month.



mommyxofxone said:


> Been sort of busy this weekend but kind of lazy too. First appt tomorrow to have blood work done seems so soon!

:happydance:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy will you please put me down for Nov.5th testing, I'll be 13dpo ..gonna try not to test till af is late.. thank u my dear&#9825;

:happydance: of course! and sending TONS of :dust:



pinkpassion said:


> To all our faithful ladies, coming back month after month and month after month... I REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really REALLY really really really really really really....... REALLY hope this is your cycle!!!!! It's so hard to be here so long without a bfp and I'm so sorry.. also for the ladies who've had losses....
> I guess I'm just feeling extra emotional tonight and you ladies especially have really been on my mind today!!!! <3 love you ladies. You are such a great support for me!!!

Awe I second this. There are days I feel so bad that so many of our amazing ladies keep coming back cycle after cycle and being jipped. I cannot wait for the day when out list is all bfps and there aren't anymore future testing (except for new ladies whom are joining at the beginning of their journey). 



ashleyg said:


> AFM: I have my 7 week appt tomorrow and I'm so anxious! I hope to see that my sch has gotten smaller or even gone away (doubtful but I can hope ;) ) and to see that the little heartbeat is still beating just as strong!! This weekend was pretty busy...we scouted a pretty location for our announcement photo tomorrow :happydance: I'm SO excited to see the pictures! My hubbys friend is doing them so he said we should get them back in a day or so!!!
> 
> I've been def feeling the morning sickness and exhaustion starting to kick in a lot more now. Friday I felt especially awful and didn't really want to leave the house all day. I hope it doesn't get any worse, ugh :( anyways, hope you ladies had a good weekend!! <3 I'll update when I can after my scan tomorrow :)

FX that your appointment goes well. Hope the sch is gone or at least smaller. 
:happydance: yay for planning your announcement photos.
Sorry the MS and exhaustion have hit you. 
Can't wait to see your scan pic


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing well! Can't believe I'm already almost 11 weeks! I've definitely been feeling better although Saturday was a bad day, I was so nauseous and couldn't eat anything! But yesterday after church we went to hibachi grill and I ate my entire plate full, which never happens , I always have left overs!!!
So this weekend I nabbed some amazing deals ... I got this glider swing bouncer combo that has a bassinet attachment (hard to explain but see the pic ) basically the bouncer or the bassinet can be snapped into the swing base and can be interchanged! I've been wanting one so bad but they are almost $200. But I just happened to see one on our local online yardsale page for 85, I asked the lady if she'd take $65. She did , and it's literally in brand new condition!!! I still cleaned every part and washed all the fabric but no one can believe I bought it used for so cheap!!! 
The other thing I got was a Joovy caboose stroller .. I got it for $30. It's in brand new condition, they said they barely used it! It's perfect!!!!
So anyway... my ultrasound is tomorrow , then the NT scan is in two weeks from Tomorrow and maybe we'll get a peek at the nub &#65532;:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-23-09-30-36-1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2015-10-23-09-34-49-1-1.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome deals pink
Glad you're feeling better
Yay for upcoming u/s and NT scan


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so excited for you pink! I can't wait to start finding some good deals too! Why pay full price when you can get gently used baby items for a fraction of the price. Can't wait to find out if you really have a boy in there! I feel like I'm having a boy to, but I wouldn't mind being pleasantly surprised with a girl ;) My husband thinks we should wait until 20wks to find out, but I'm wanting to book a private scan at 17. Thinking of doing it to surprise him, plus the kids could come too. I think he would forgive me for doing it ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome corn!! I know it will be so exciting to see what we have in there, only 29 more weeks (for me) :haha: :rofl:.... I'm going to a baby consignment shop this Friday! I don't really need anything, but we've agreed to buy about 20 newborn boy items, because we have girl clothes so that way we'll be prepared either way!!!! Then I'll make my boppy a boy-ish cover too. That way I'm totally prepared for either!! :) (and the bedroom can wait until after birth, because let's be honest, the baby will be in with us until about 3 months )!! :haha: plenty of time!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well I give u credit waiting until the end. I did that last time, but only because my 20wk scan he wasn't cooperating so I had to wait :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Ashley, I am doing pretty good. Had a checkup Friday and everything looks good. Baby's heart rate was in the 150's and she was moving all over the place when the dr put the Doppler on. Lol. I also finally finished my son and daughter's quilts that I made them and we moved my daughter into the room with her brother this weekend. She LOVES it! She was very excited and said it's ok if the baby uses her old room. I was super stressed that she wouldn't react well. So that was a huge weight off my chest!!! Now I need to clean out the baby's room and start on that. I am making the crib set so I have a lot of work to do! lol. Can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow! Praying the bleed is smaller, or better yet, gone!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Awesome deals Pink!!! I found some good deals on Zulily. I got an ergobaby carrier for $60 and they normally are $115 or more. I give you credit for waiting till the end, too!!! I have zero patience and had a hard time waiting till 20 weeks. Lol. It's gonna be sooo exciting for you though!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Can't wait to see your 7 week photo Ashley :) 

You got some great deals pink! I give you so much credit for staying team yellow. That was my original but quickly changed once I was actually pregnant lol I'm sure it'll be amazing! 

So exciting corn! I can't wait to find out what you have cookin in there.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sweet deals pink! Saving and shopping for baby is so much fun! 

Can't wait to see that scan ash!!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

When are you having your shower flarmy?


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies,

I feel like I have been MIA for a while even though it was only a couple of days!

Good luck to all those who are testing and have appointments to see their beans today. <3

AFM AF came yesterday and this morning it has been super heavy. I haven't had it this heavy with so many clots in it and my back is killing me! Oh well onto next cycle. I just hope it happens soon I am not sure I can handle many more months of BFN. Last month was technically four months trying even though they weren't consecutive. Good news we added a new member to our family he is 1yr old mastiff/husky mix and he is adorable! I love adopting animals and taking them out of the shelter it is an amazing feeling. We get to pick him up on Wednesday night after he gets neutered. So at least I have something exciting to look forward too.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome ccoast! You must post a pic of that pooch! He sounds adorable! 
We just rescued a tiny little chihuahua that was dumped at dh's work. He brought it home Friday, she weighsaid 3lbs 15 ounces and is approximately 9 months old. So she shouldn't get much bigger, she had a skin infection and eye infection and a little bit of sarcoptic mange on her paws and side of neck so we are treating her for that. She also had hookworms, tapeworms and roundworms so she is being dewormed and she was vaccinated. She is terrified but has really come out of her shell. So once she gets healed up we will spay her and find her a good home! She's adorable! She should find a good home quickly!!

Also, hopefully with this bad af your body is getting a good clear out for a sticky little bean!!!! I really hope this is your month!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) Just checking in.... how is everyone? flarmy? pink? muffin? ashley? disney? busy? pato?
cant believe im almost third tri.
Baby kicks like absoloute crazy, forever moving about lol.
With christmas so close and baby making an appearance mid january ( c section this time) iv been super organised.. baby shopping more or less finished, christmas shopping well under way! 
xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful when's ur next scan? 
Ashely can't wait to see ur scan pics!
Pink, excited to see how he's grown in tomorrow's scan!

Muffin looking forward to ur next test!
Ccostal I'm sorry :( enjoy ur puppy though!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Cornfieldland said:


> Hopeful when's ur next scan?
> Ashely can't wait to see ur scan pics!
> Pink, excited to see how he's grown in tomorrow's scan!
> 
> Muffin looking forward to ur next test!
> Ccostal I'm sorry :( enjoy ur puppy though!

I have a scan this Thursday at 9:30am. It's a level 2 ultrasound and I'm really hoping everything will look good. I've been drinking enough to drown a fish and hoping that helps the fluid increase.


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> FX that your appointment goes well. Hope the sch is gone or at least smaller.
> :happydance: yay for planning your announcement photos.
> Sorry the MS and exhaustion have hit you.
> Can't wait to see your scan pic

Thanks flarmy. It sucks to feel crappy but at least I know baby is growing



pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing well! Can't believe I'm already almost 11 weeks! I've definitely been feeling better although Saturday was a bad day, I was so nauseous and couldn't eat anything! But yesterday after church we went to hibachi grill and I ate my entire plate full, which never happens , I always have left overs!!!
> So this weekend I nabbed some amazing deals ... I got this glider swing bouncer combo that has a bassinet attachment (hard to explain but see the pic ) basically the bouncer or the bassinet can be snapped into the swing base and can be interchanged! I've been wanting one so bad but they are almost $200. But I just happened to see one on our local online yardsale page for 85, I asked the lady if she'd take $65. She did , and it's literally in brand new condition!!! I still cleaned every part and washed all the fabric but no one can believe I bought it used for so cheap!!!
> The other thing I got was a Joovy caboose stroller .. I got it for $30. It's in brand new condition, they said they barely used it! It's perfect!!!!
> So anyway... my ultrasound is tomorrow , then the NT scan is in two weeks from Tomorrow and maybe we'll get a peek at the nub &#65532;:haha:

Those are awesome deals! The online yardsales are awesome for finding stuff like that!



Cornfieldland said:


> I'm so excited for you pink! I can't wait to start finding some good deals too! Why pay full price when you can get gently used baby items for a fraction of the price. Can't wait to find out if you really have a boy in there! I feel like I'm having a boy to, but I wouldn't mind being pleasantly surprised with a girl ;) My husband thinks we should wait until 20wks to find out, but I'm wanting to book a private scan at 17. Thinking of doing it to surprise him, plus the kids could come too. I think he would forgive me for doing it ;)

That would be SUCH a cute surprise! I don't think I would be able to hold off from telling my dh for very long though :haha:



TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks Ashley, I am doing pretty good. Had a checkup Friday and everything looks good. Baby's heart rate was in the 150's and she was moving all over the place when the dr put the Doppler on. Lol. I also finally finished my son and daughter's quilts that I made them and we moved my daughter into the room with her brother this weekend. She LOVES it! She was very excited and said it's ok if the baby uses her old room. I was super stressed that she wouldn't react well. So that was a huge weight off my chest!!! Now I need to clean out the baby's room and start on that. I am making the crib set so I have a lot of work to do! lol. Can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow! Praying the bleed is smaller, or better yet, gone!!!

You're so crafty lol! You'll have to post a picture when you're finished I would love to see it! 

My mom was such an amazingly creative person. I wish I got more of those genes haha. 

I hope it's gone! But i don't think so since I'm still spotting brown :( I just ope the dr. okays me to go back to normal activites.



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) Just checking in.... how is everyone? flarmy? pink? muffin? ashley? disney? busy? pato?
> cant believe im almost third tri.
> Baby kicks like absoloute crazy, forever moving about lol.
> With christmas so close and baby making an appearance mid january ( c section this time) iv been super organised.. baby shopping more or less finished, christmas shopping well under way!
> xxx

I'm good! Going to my scan in an hour!! I'm so anxious. 

I haven't even started christmas shopping yet lol. I always start end of November :blush:



Cornfieldland said:


> Hopeful when's ur next scan?
> Ashely can't wait to see ur scan pics!
> Pink, excited to see how he's grown in tomorrow's scan!
> 
> Muffin looking forward to ur next test!
> Ccostal I'm sorry :( enjoy ur puppy though!

Thanks corn!


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin! How are you?!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Ashley! Yeah I will post a pic for sure! Can't wait to hear about your scan!!! FX for you!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahh excited to see your scan ash :) are you getting regular scans? x


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!

In the waiting room now. Eeek. 

Tasha -it's just a regular ultrasound. This one was the original one that was scheduled before the scan last week. I only went in last week because they wanted to check on everything since I was bleeding.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Can't wait ash!!!!! Eeeek!!!

I'm good luvs just hanging around hopefully I bd enough to make a baby and my lp will behave lol.. who knows!? Anyhoo just in the tww now hoping and praying &#9825;&#9825; I was gonna wait and test, ive never ever ever ever .. lmbo.. been able to , but I need motivation to try .. it's just too much heartache to test and see that faint line ..then run out and spend 1 billion on test for it only to be a fluke test.. it p's me off and makes me cry, so I'm really gonna try and behave and wait .. we'll see 

Hope all my luvs are doing wanderful please pray for muffin this cycle.. seriously no procrastinators :trouble: ! !&#9825;&#9825; and thank u in advance ;)


Also ash what method did yall use as in did u bd every day or every other?? Lol or anyone?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley, I keep refreshing waiting for the update on your sweet babe! I just love ultrasound photos <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy just saw about your glucose test on Facebook! I am sooo sorry!!! That is just so frustrating!!! Wish people just knew what they are talking about when they told you about fasting!!! So sorry!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know hopeful.. I'm doing the same! ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy that stinks about the glucose test ugh! :trouble: 
My office has ALWAYS made me fast 12 hours for all 4 of mine.. (and it's 8 I think but they say 12 to be safe) 
I'm sure your fine idk why labcorp would tell u , that you don't have to fast at all? That's weird. 
I DONT LIKE NONE OF IT ..grrr


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry for the wait! We visited a friend in labor and delivery and then I picked up the announcement sign for the photos today!!

Anyways! Baby is doing great and my SCH has gotten quite a bit smaller. So I'm really happy about that! They said that baby's heartbeat is perfect & I'm measuring right on track for 7 weeks exactly. 

My next appointment isn't until 12 weeks which feels like forever from now! But I'm so happy that everything looks perfect :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm so happy everything is goood ash! Awww &#9825;&#9825; wonderful news luv


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwwwwwww ash looks amazing!!! So glad everything is alright. And flarmy I'm so sorry about your gtt!!!!! 

Afm got six vials of blood done for prenatal panel etc. That's all I can report lol


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Ashley!!! So glad things went good! Such a cute little peanut!


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi there! Looks like this is a long going thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in? I tried to join the Halloween testers group but haven't gotten any responses. Im 4 dpo now. Imy ovaries are crampy so not sure what's going on. Still taking OPK's to be sure my surge was ovulation but they are negative.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvmyfam! ! Good luck!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley, I'm so glad the sch is smaller! Hooray for a healthy little babe :) 

Flarmy, I would be furious! So sorry your dealing with that nonsense. 

Welcome luvmyfam, best of luck <3


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!!

Muffin - we dtd every other day during my fertile week and then once I got a positive OPK we dtd for three days in a row. I swear that's what did it this time! I really hope tougher your positive muffin! :hugs: how often did you bd this time?


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful - I know. I'm so relieved that it's getting smaller! I hope it goes away completely soon! Dr said that once I stop bleeding for 5-7 days we can dtd again. Ugh. So my fingers are crossed for that lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ash..We bd cd10, 12, 14, then skipped to cd18 and 20 ... got my pos opk on cd19 so hopefully. (We skipped days because of dh working late ugh)


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay ash!!! So glad to hear the sch is resolving and baby is doing well in there!!!! Only 5 more weeks until your 12 weeks scan!!! Can't wait to see your announcement pics!!!!

Ladies, I've been so busy I still haven't made more burp clothes. The ones I had made I already wrapped up. I've got a giant pile of them ready to be sewn. I'll get to it eventually :rofl: 
We are having a gigantic yard sale next Saturday. .. ugh I'm tired thinking about it. It's literally a 5 family yard sale!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hi Ladies,

So excited to see all the developments over the weekend! 

Ashley - yay for baby looking great! fingers crossed that SCH is going to disappear and you can stop worrying and get back to dtd

Pink - awesome steals! How exciting :) 

Welcome to the new ladies! This is a wonderful thread and all the girls are super supportive!

Welcome all the new puppies too :) Let's see some pics

AFM: I'm feeling better. The cramps and pain are gone. I do feel like I keep peeing myself every so often. There's been so much discharge I was soaking through maxi pads over the weekends (sorry for TMI). Today is a bit lighter. I feel like a glacier is melting which I suppose is pretty much what's happening... Getting AF symptoms super early this month so I tested again and it was stark white... Don't know why I did, lol... 

On another note... My husband had a motorcycle tire pop on the freeway today. He is a very experienced rider and managed to control the motorcycle and got to the shoulder safely. I'm immensely thankful that he is ok but can't believe how close I came to becoming a widow... The strange thing is that our pup laid next to the bathroom door while hubby was inside this morning and whimpered until I picked him up and cuddled him... Guess I should pay attention next time.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely that's great about ur scan! Beautiful pic!! 

Luvmyfam welcome!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thank god he's alright Mrs MB!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs MB I'm so glad he's ok!!! That's super scary and a huge reality check when things like that happens.. makes you remember what's important! 
I'm also glad you are starting to feel better!! I hope that continues and you are back at it in no time!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy moly thank God he is ok mrs.mb !!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Glad he's okay mrs. MB. That's so scary.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you ladies... It was a huge shock. I didn't realize how close of a call it was until later. Ashley, you're absolutely correct, makes you want to count and re-count your blessings. I'm thankful to have what I have - a loving husband, a new home, a little baby pup, my hubby's wonderful family and a good job... LO is going to come along when he/she is ready... Can't have everything on my schedule.


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Yay ash!!! So glad to hear the sch is resolving and baby is doing well in there!!!! Only 5 more weeks until your 12 weeks scan!!! Can't wait to see your announcement pics!!!!
> 
> Ladies, I've been so busy I still haven't made more burp clothes. The ones I had made I already wrapped up. I've got a giant pile of them ready to be sewn. I'll get to it eventually :rofl:
> We are having a gigantic yard sale next Saturday. .. ugh I'm tired thinking about it. It's literally a 5 family yard sale!

It feels like forever from now!! I'm already counting down the days lol



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - yay for baby looking great! fingers crossed that SCH is going to disappear and you can stop worrying and get back to dtd
> 
> AFM: I'm feeling better. The cramps and pain are gone. I do feel like I keep peeing myself every so often. There's been so much discharge I was soaking through maxi pads over the weekends (sorry for TMI). Today is a bit lighter. I feel like a glacier is melting which I suppose is pretty much what's happening... Getting AF symptoms super early this month so I tested again and it was stark white... Don't know why I did, lol...
> 
> On another note... My husband had a motorcycle tire pop on the freeway today. He is a very experienced rider and managed to control the motorcycle and got to the shoulder safely. I'm immensely thankful that he is ok but can't believe how close I came to becoming a widow... The strange thing is that our pup laid next to the bathroom door while hubby was inside this morning and whimpered until I picked him up and cuddled him... Guess I should pay attention next time.

Haha :haha: I'm looking forward to it! Hopefully my spotting stops completely in the next week or so!

Oh my gosh, I am so glad he is okay! That's so scary!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Ash..We bd cd10, 12, 14, then skipped to cd18 and 20 ... got my pos opk on cd19 so hopefully. (We skipped days because of dh working late ugh)

Those are good amount of days though muffin. Pretty close to what we did! When are you testing?



Cornfieldland said:


> Ashely that's great about ur scan! Beautiful pic!!
> 
> Luvmyfam welcome!

Thank you Corn!


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhhhhhh!! I've already gotten a few pics back from the photo session. I am so in love with them!

We are debating about announcing tomorrow :blush: We announced at 7 weeks with our daughter so I'm tempted to do it again since everything looked amazing at the ultrasound. The dr. made me feel a lot more reassured about everything so I'm starting to get more excited about everything now. I'm so excited to tell our family and friends! I'll post the announcement on here whenever I decide to tell everyone lol. I am thinking it might be in the next day or two though :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have been so productive today! I'm all caught up on laundry, I finished our Christmas card, finished my baby shower invite, vacuumed and dusted, and worked on the confetti for our gender reveal. I accomplished more today than I've done in the past month lol hope you all don't mind that I'm over here tooting my own horn ;)


----------



## 55comet555

Hi ladies. I ended up testing again last night. Got a darker line. But I started spotting late last night. And I just went potty again and am bleeding again. Not very much but it's pink. So I believe I'm having a chemical. I called my Dr and they told me to come in on friday. And won't do anything to check it out sooner. I hate my dr Here. I've been really sick as well. I was up all last night throwing up till about 830. And now feel like I've been hit by a truck. :/ my cervix is still high and closed. So idk. I'll keep Yall updated.


----------



## 55comet555

Forgot to say that I've been having really bad cramps and back ache as well.


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks for all the welcomes :D.

Mrs. MB how terrifying about your DH!! Definitely puts things in perspective. Isn't it so weird how little kids and animals are so in tune to things we can't even sense?! My 3 year old told me not to go to work one day and he insisted on it. He was never like that. When I asked him why he said "because the car will break". Well 8 hours later after my shift was over I was stuck on the side of the road, in the middle of the ghetto when car broke down... :dohh:. Thank God he's ok!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Luvmyfam - WOW! That's so amazing - a 3-year-old making that careful of a prediction! Better listen to him next time :) You're right, they just have some kind of connection that we are clearly not in tune with. I am feeling very thankful today. Even though I'm working a 16 hour shift :)

Comet - Oh no! That sounds scary and frustrating! I'm so sorry. Can you go to an Urgent Care or ER? I would try to get a medical opinion before Friday. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey comet :) your killin me luv do u have a pic? Hehehe im a junky... but no worries, it could be ib if it's pink and I personally have always been sick and had bad cramps at first sight of bfp. Try to telax, they probably won't see you because if your not having a heavy worry some bleed their is really not much they can do for a chemical, but praying that's not what it is!


Those smilies are really creepy :) :) :) eeek! :haha: lmbo just sayin


----------



## 55comet555

Thanks guys. It stopped again. so idk. I appreciate you guys keeping me in your thoughts. My hospital here is seriously a joke. My grandma had a stroke and couldn't talk or walk or do anything and the er was just gonna send her home bc they "couldn't fin anything wrong with her" 
I didn't think implantation bleeding could happen this late?


----------



## ashleyg

Do you have a pic of your test comet?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Comet, I am so on board with Muffin - post some pics and we'll obsess over the lines with ya!

I hear you as far as the hospital being a joke but how badly can they mess up a quantitative HCG test?


----------



## 55comet555

Haha. If I end up testing again I'll post a picture to satisfy you guys. And you do have a point. If I start bleeding again I'll go. Hubby agrees with me to wait.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Comet with my chemicals the lines always got lighter before I started bleeding, so of it's getting darker there's still hope :) 

Muffin those smilies are creepy! I think it's the eyebrows, to much eyebrow ;) looks like a evil smile


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink when's ur scan? Can't wait go see it!

AFm, ms is back and just as bad as the beginning ugg! I felt great for a few days and thought it was fading but no, I've thrown up dinner the last two nites and every morning. I'm just ready to feel good and I hope that for my trip where I'll be flying 9 hours next week I'm not puking on the plane. Anyhow baby is still in there heart beating away so that's what counts :)


----------



## pinkpassion

My scan is at 10:45, so 4.5 more hours :haha:

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad corn! I keep having good days and then the bad will hit again!! Ugh.. it's draining. But honestly I feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel, I'm finally starting to be able to do something, I cleaned the house good yesterday and cleaned up the kitchen and did all the laundry. I really hope your trip goes well and you feel good on the plane! Are you taking your doppler? I'm supposed to go with the family to thanksgiving with our extended family 8.5 hours away for a few days and I'm anxious about it. It's a long drive and when I have to pee a lot it's no fun.. and I'll consider taking my doppler. I'll be 15.5 weeks at that point!


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....

Mrs. MB.....o thank God your hubby is ok....that was a close call. Glad you are feeling better too...awwww, love that pup and give him a big treat.. and it really does put life in perspective for real....there was a horrible car accident on Sunday morning here....five young girls 18-24 lost their lives coming home around 2:50am.....3 of em are sisters and two cousins, all from the same family....well 4 died and one is in hospital with brain injuries and it don't look like she's gonna make it......two of em live together and have kids.....so messed up

Comet....I feel you. The hospital here is such a joke. I honestly try my best to never have to go there. My gf was there last weekend with awful lower stomach pain and bleeding for about a month now. Sat there aaaalllllll day in the ER. Was finally seen and got sent home with pain killers. They sent her to schedule an ultrasound and she got the next available date....for SEPTEMBER....WTF....Now this is a woman who had a ruptured cyst a few years ago and had to have emergency surgery....don't get me started. Get checked out bc you don't want to be having an ectopic and they stringing you along:hugs:

:hi: and welcome luvmyfam....hope you feel like part of the family we got going on....

Ashley.....sooooo glad SCH is resolving, hopefully by your next scan it will be all gone and you can get to enjoying this pregnancy:kiss:

All my baby mommas hope the MS and fatigue and all that is easing up or disappearing and that you are all doing well...::hugs:

AFM....I'm CD 4 today and I'm just chillin....thinking of truly forgetting about TTC and focusing on getting my Body back, dropping a few pounds....so that when I do conceive I'm starting with a healthier body....was reading up on improving my egg quality and generally preparing for conception and I think I'm gonna focus on that for a month or two...:shrug: anything to stop obsessing on the fact that it doesn't seem to be happening for me, and I'm not getting any younger IYKWIM...

Anyhooo.....have a wonderful week all.... and y'all be careful out there...love yous


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks Ashley, I am doing pretty good. Had a checkup Friday and everything looks good. Baby's heart rate was in the 150's and she was moving all over the place when the dr put the Doppler on. Lol. I also finally finished my son and daughter's quilts that I made them and we moved my daughter into the room with her brother this weekend. She LOVES it! She was very excited and said it's ok if the baby uses her old room. I was super stressed that she wouldn't react well. So that was a huge weight off my chest!!! Now I need to clean out the baby's room and start on that. I am making the crib set so I have a lot of work to do! lol. Can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow! Praying the bleed is smaller, or better yet, gone!!!

So glad your DD was excited to share with her brother. always helps when they are happy about a plan you were sure they'd hate



muffinbabes4 said:


> When are you having your shower flarmy?

Dec 19th.



ccoastgal said:


> AFM AF came yesterday and this morning it has been super heavy. I haven't had it this heavy with so many clots in it and my back is killing me! Oh well onto next cycle. I just hope it happens soon I am not sure I can handle many more months of BFN. Last month was technically four months trying even though they weren't consecutive. Good news we added a new member to our family he is 1yr old mastiff/husky mix and he is adorable! I love adopting animals and taking them out of the shelter it is an amazing feeling. We get to pick him up on Wednesday night after he gets neutered. So at least I have something exciting to look forward too.

I'm so sorry. :hugs: 
Love on that little puppy though and post some pics. your LO is out there somewhere.



pinkpassion said:


> We just rescued a tiny little chihuahua that was dumped at dh's work. He brought it home Friday, she weighsaid 3lbs 15 ounces and is approximately 9 months old. So she shouldn't get much bigger, she had a skin infection and eye infection and a little bit of sarcoptic mange on her paws and side of neck so we are treating her for that. She also had hookworms, tapeworms and roundworms so she is being dewormed and she was vaccinated. She is terrified but has really come out of her shell. So once she gets healed up we will spay her and find her a good home! She's adorable! She should find a good home quickly!!

Awe I need to see a pic Pink. We rescheduled chihuahua sisters about 6 years ago. We wanted 1 more small dog and got 2 larger than life babies but my family wouldn't have it any other way. They're technically my sisters' but they still get super excited when their auntie comes to visit.



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) Just checking in.... how is everyone? flarmy? pink? muffin? ashley? disney? busy? pato?
> cant believe im almost third tri.
> Baby kicks like absoloute crazy, forever moving about lol.
> With christmas so close and baby making an appearance mid january ( c section this time) iv been super organised.. baby shopping more or less finished, christmas shopping well under way!
> xxx

Crazy you're so close to the final countdown.



.hopeful.one. said:


> I have a scan this Thursday at 9:30am. It's a level 2 ultrasound and I'm really hoping everything will look good. I've been drinking enough to drown a fish and hoping that helps the fluid increase.

FX and :dust: that the fluid levels all look good. my sister who is a nutritionist said to tell you try to mix it up and not drink plain water all the time, add in water with electrolytes. Something about the red blood cells.. :shrug: not my area of expertise lol



muffinbabes4 said:


> C
> I'm good luvs just hanging around hopefully I bd enough to make a baby and my lp will behave lol.. who knows!? Anyhoo just in the tww now hoping and praying &#9825;&#9825; I was gonna wait and test, ive never ever ever ever .. lmbo.. been able to , but I need motivation to try .. it's just too much heartache to test and see that faint line ..then run out and spend 1 billion on test for it only to be a fluke test.. it p's me off and makes me cry, so I'm really gonna try and behave and wait .. we'll see
> Hope all my luvs are doing wanderful please pray for muffin this cycle.. seriously no procrastinators :trouble: ! !&#9825;&#9825; and thank u in advance ;)
> Also ash what method did yall use as in did u bd every day or every other?? Lol or anyone?

oh muffin I hope it happens soon for you. my heart breaks each cycle as those faint lines turn out to be fake positives
we used the every other day method up until O day then did it day of O and day after



TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy just saw about your glucose test on Facebook! I am sooo sorry!!! That is just so frustrating!!! Wish people just knew what they are talking about when they told you about fasting!!! So sorry!!!

:growlmad: yeah I am beyond upset. so I've been fasting for almost 12 hours now for this damn 3 hr test.. I am SO hungry.. I even dreamed about food.. no idea how I'm going to pass 3 hours sitting in that office when there is no wifi and no cell signal. 



muffinbabes4 said:


> Yes flarmy that stinks about the glucose test ugh! :trouble:
> My office has ALWAYS made me fast 12 hours for all 4 of mine.. (and it's 8 I think but they say 12 to be safe)
> I'm sure your fine idk why labcorp would tell u , that you don't have to fast at all? That's weird.
> I DONT LIKE NONE OF IT ..grrr

yep they told me 8 this time but I"m doing 12 just to cover my bases. hopefully I don't get a massive headache or start throwing up.. two usual symptoms I get when I don't eat



ashleyg said:


> Sorry for the wait! We visited a friend in labor and delivery and then I picked up the announcement sign for the photos today!!
> 
> Anyways! Baby is doing great and my SCH has gotten quite a bit smaller. So I'm really happy about that! They said that baby's heartbeat is perfect & I'm measuring right on track for 7 weeks exactly.
> 
> My next appointment isn't until 12 weeks which feels like forever from now! But I'm so happy that everything looks perfect :D

such a cute little bean. so glad the sch has gotten smaller



mommyxofxone said:


> flarmy I'm so sorry about your gtt!!!!!
> 
> Afm got six vials of blood done for prenatal panel etc. That's all I can report lol

wow that's a lot! the most I've had pertaining to this pregnancy is 4



luvmyfam said:


> Hi there! Looks like this is a long going thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in? I tried to join the Halloween testers group but haven't gotten any responses. Im 4 dpo now. Imy ovaries are crampy so not sure what's going on. Still taking OPK's to be sure my surge was ovulation but they are negative.

:flower: Welcome. We hope you find a safe place to vent, ask questions, and go through your journey. We are all in different areas of our journeys but here for each other as a family support group. I hope you caught the eggy and get a bfp



.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy, I would be furious! So sorry your dealing with that nonsense.

Thanks



Mrs. MB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> AFM: I'm feeling better. The cramps and pain are gone. I do feel like I keep peeing myself every so often. There's been so much discharge I was soaking through maxi pads over the weekends (sorry for TMI). Today is a bit lighter. I feel like a glacier is melting which I suppose is pretty much what's happening... Getting AF symptoms super early this month so I tested again and it was stark white... Don't know why I did, lol...
> 
> On another note... My husband had a motorcycle tire pop on the freeway today. He is a very experienced rider and managed to control the motorcycle and got to the shoulder safely. I'm immensely thankful that he is ok but can't believe how close I came to becoming a widow... The strange thing is that our pup laid next to the bathroom door while hubby was inside this morning and whimpered until I picked him up and cuddled him... Guess I should pay attention next time.

So glad you are feeling better and that the leakage/discharge is becoming less. 
So glad your DH is experienced and was able to get to the shoulder safely. 



ashleyg said:


> Ahhhhhhh!! I've already gotten a few pics back from the photo session. I am so in love with them!
> 
> We are debating about announcing tomorrow :blush: We announced at 7 weeks with our daughter so I'm tempted to do it again since everything looked amazing at the ultrasound. The dr. made me feel a lot more reassured about everything so I'm starting to get more excited about everything now. I'm so excited to tell our family and friends! I'll post the announcement on here whenever I decide to tell everyone lol. I am thinking it might be in the next day or two though :haha:

the pics on fb are beautiful. Can't wait to see how you announce



.hopeful.one. said:


> I have been so productive today! I'm all caught up on laundry, I finished our Christmas card, finished my baby shower invite, vacuumed and dusted, and worked on the confetti for our gender reveal. I accomplished more today than I've done in the past month lol hope you all don't mind that I'm over here tooting my own horn ;)

:happydance: super jealous that you did so much. I don't get nearly that much done on any given day. toot away my friend



55comet555 said:


> Hi ladies. I ended up testing again last night. Got a darker line. But I started spotting late last night. And I just went potty again and am bleeding again. Not very much but it's pink. So I believe I'm having a chemical. I called my Dr and they told me to come in on friday. And won't do anything to check it out sooner. I hate my dr Here. I've been really sick as well. I was up all last night throwing up till about 830. And now feel like I've been hit by a truck. :/ my cervix is still high and closed. So idk. I'll keep Yall updated.

I'm so sorry comet. It is still possible that it is a sticky bean snuggling in and getting comfortable. FX



Cornfieldland said:


> ms is back and just as bad as the beginning ugg! I felt great for a few days and thought it was fading but no, I've thrown up dinner the last two nites and every morning. I'm just ready to feel good and I hope that for my trip where I'll be flying 9 hours next week I'm not puking on the plane. Anyhow baby is still in there heart beating away so that's what counts :)

I'm sorry for the MS but you said it good, baby is still there and going strong so it makes it all worth it


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> GM lovelies...
> AFM....I'm CD 4 today and I'm just chillin....thinking of truly forgetting about TTC and focusing on getting my Body back, dropping a few pounds....so that when I do conceive I'm starting with a healthier body....was reading up on improving my egg quality and generally preparing for conception and I think I'm gonna focus on that for a month or two...:shrug: anything to stop obsessing on the fact that it doesn't seem to be happening for me, and I'm not getting any younger IYKWIM...
> 
> Anyhooo.....have a wonderful week all.... and y'all be careful out there...love yous

sounds like a great plan :thumbup: and who knows maybe not focusing on ttcing will give you a surprise bfp. FX that it does happen soon for you though, you deserve a rainbow baby


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato have you tried cq10 ubiquinol? I started that the month before my BFP, it really made my ovulation stronger. Also you might try baby asprin if you feel comfortable with it. I started the cycle of my BFP and having 2 cms before I feel like it helped his one stick. You can always work on ur body and take supplements and just enjoy not preventing and see what happens. My heart breaks for you and I truly hope it happens very soon for you!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Pato have you tried cq10 ubiquinol? I started that the month before my BFP, it really made my ovulation stronger. Also you might try baby asprin if you feel comfortable with it. I started the cycle of my BFP and having 2 cms before I feel like it helped his one stick. You can always work on ur body and take supplements and just enjoy not preventing and see what happens. My heart breaks for you and I truly hope it happens very soon for you!

I will check out the CQ10 Ubiquinol and see what that does, but don't think the baby aspirin will be used as I'm allergic to aspirin and don't think I should risk that....thanks for the info. :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: ladies, just wanted to pop in since Ive bn MIA....Im hoping everyone is doing well and I hope you guys haven't forgotten about me :cry: lol...im doing fine and im sit counting down the days until surgery!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm trying to take pics, but she's camera shy and the camera isn't doing her justice! :/

I really think she's part chihuahua part dachshund
 



Attached Files:







20151027_083952-1.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 5









20151027_084000-1.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

:hi: 5stars!!! I haven't forgotten about you.. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Our little 5stars!! Luv we would never forget about u!!!!! 

Oh corn I'm so sorry ms is back! Ugh I feel your pain, had it until 17 weeks with last lo ..insane :puke:

Well good luck this time flarmy, I hate those tests it's like duh they are starving u and then pumping sugar in us to try and make us have sugar problems!! 

Ashley!!!!! Love those family pics love&#9825;&#9825;

Love the puppy pink it's sooo stinkin cute!!! 

Well.. afm I told u guys I O'd very strong on my right side which i normally can't really feel ... well this morning early while still in bed I had super sharp stabbing pains on my right side it was very obvious and was uncomfortable, was sleep dunno how long it lasted but it felt like forever, I turned over on my belly to get some relief.. wtheck?? Has anyone had that days after O on same side as O?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm here I'm here... hahaha... just waiting!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I had that before I thought something was wrong with me. But I didn't have it every month. Maybe it's two eggs :)

5stars it's nice to see you! Ur surgery is coming up soon right? Another month or so? Hope ur hanging in there! 

Pink she's cute, poor puppy! She just needs some tlc and she will be good, she's lucky to have you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Apologies for this sure-to-be long reply to everyone lol:



mommyxofxone said:


> Maybe I'll see you in Disney Disney lol!

When will you be there? We'll be there the 11th-13th. Let me know and we'll say hi!


busytulip said:


> Disney I am feeling the same way and kind of hoping to just bypass the holidays this year :( Good luck preparing for your daughter's b-day and your baby shower

I hear ya. Thanks :)


FLArmyWife said:


> You nieces looked beautiful. Such pretty ladies in your family.
> Hey nothing wrong with being prepared with the invites and only having to tweak a date. :thumbup: Awe your princess is growing up!
> :hugs: I'm sorry the holidays are stressing you out. I think you have a good plan though. ignore the financial and don't focus on trying to buy a bunch, just being with family and making memories is what counts.

Thank you. Never a dull moment with those two :laugh2:. And you're right, definitely going to be enjoying family more than buying everything this year. It'll be hard because I tend to be hard on myself, but it is what it is :).


pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing well! Can't believe I'm already almost 11 weeks! I've definitely been feeling better although Saturday was a bad day, I was so nauseous and couldn't eat anything! But yesterday after church we went to hibachi grill and I ate my entire plate full, which never happens , I always have left overs!!!
> So this weekend I nabbed some amazing deals ... I got this glider swing bouncer combo that has a bassinet attachment (hard to explain but see the pic ) basically the bouncer or the bassinet can be snapped into the swing base and can be interchanged! I've been wanting one so bad but they are almost $200. But I just happened to see one on our local online yardsale page for 85, I asked the lady if she'd take $65. She did , and it's literally in brand new condition!!! I still cleaned every part and washed all the fabric but no one can believe I bought it used for so cheap!!!
> The other thing I got was a Joovy caboose stroller .. I got it for $30. It's in brand new condition, they said they barely used it! It's perfect!!!!
> So anyway... my ultrasound is tomorrow , then the NT scan is in two weeks from Tomorrow and maybe we'll get a peek at the nub &#65532;:haha:

Love deals like that! I'm all about consignment too. Especially when it's in near-new condition (like the pack and play/bassinet I found for $27!)


ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I feel like I have been MIA for a while even though it was only a couple of days!
> 
> Good luck to all those who are testing and have appointments to see their beans today. <3
> 
> AFM AF came yesterday and this morning it has been super heavy. I haven't had it this heavy with so many clots in it and my back is killing me! Oh well onto next cycle. I just hope it happens soon I am not sure I can handle many more months of BFN. Last month was technically four months trying even though they weren't consecutive. Good news we added a new member to our family he is 1yr old mastiff/husky mix and he is adorable! I love adopting animals and taking them out of the shelter it is an amazing feeling. We get to pick him up on Wednesday night after he gets neutered. So at least I have something exciting to look forward too.

Lots of :dust: for this next cycle :flower:


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies :) Just checking in.... how is everyone? flarmy? pink? muffin? ashley? disney? busy? pato?
> cant believe im almost third tri.
> Baby kicks like absoloute crazy, forever moving about lol.
> With christmas so close and baby making an appearance mid january ( c section this time) iv been super organised.. baby shopping more or less finished, christmas shopping well under way!
> xxx

January will be here before we know it! So exciting. What's the reason for a c-section this time if you don't mind me asking?


ashleyg said:


> Sorry for the wait! We visited a friend in labor and delivery and then I picked up the announcement sign for the photos today!!
> 
> Anyways! Baby is doing great and my SCH has gotten quite a bit smaller. So I'm really happy about that! They said that baby's heartbeat is perfect & I'm measuring right on track for 7 weeks exactly.
> 
> My next appointment isn't until 12 weeks which feels like forever from now! But I'm so happy that everything looks perfect :D

Happy to hear baby looks great and that the sch is diminishing. Can't get better news than that! Looking forward to your fb announcement :thumbup:


luvmyfam said:


> Hi there! Looks like this is a long going thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in? I tried to join the Halloween testers group but haven't gotten any responses. Im 4 dpo now. Imy ovaries are crampy so not sure what's going on. Still taking OPK's to be sure my surge was ovulation but they are negative.

Welcome! :hi: Lots of :dust: for you for testing day


Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: I'm feeling better. The cramps and pain are gone. I do feel like I keep peeing myself every so often. There's been so much discharge I was soaking through maxi pads over the weekends (sorry for TMI). Today is a bit lighter. I feel like a glacier is melting which I suppose is pretty much what's happening... Getting AF symptoms super early this month so I tested again and it was stark white... Don't know why I did, lol...
> 
> On another note... My husband had a motorcycle tire pop on the freeway today. He is a very experienced rider and managed to control the motorcycle and got to the shoulder safely. I'm immensely thankful that he is ok but can't believe how close I came to becoming a widow... The strange thing is that our pup laid next to the bathroom door while hubby was inside this morning and whimpered until I picked him up and cuddled him... Guess I should pay attention next time.

Glad your recovery is going smoothly, even though it might not be the most glamorous time. So scary about your husband, and I am glad he is okay. 


55comet555 said:


> Hi ladies. I ended up testing again last night. Got a darker line. But I started spotting late last night. And I just went potty again and am bleeding again. Not very much but it's pink. So I believe I'm having a chemical. I called my Dr and they told me to come in on friday. And won't do anything to check it out sooner. I hate my dr Here. I've been really sick as well. I was up all last night throwing up till about 830. And now feel like I've been hit by a truck. :/ my cervix is still high and closed. So idk. I'll keep Yall updated.

Post a pic lady! Hoping the bleeding is not the :witch: showing up. 


Pato said:


> AFM....I'm CD 4 today and I'm just chillin....thinking of truly forgetting about TTC and focusing on getting my Body back, dropping a few pounds....so that when I do conceive I'm starting with a healthier body....was reading up on improving my egg quality and generally preparing for conception and I think I'm gonna focus on that for a month or two...:shrug: anything to stop obsessing on the fact that it doesn't seem to be happening for me, and I'm not getting any younger IYKWIM...
> 
> Anyhooo.....have a wonderful week all.... and y'all be careful out there...love yous

Sounds like a great plan. We're here for you during all this! :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: ladies, just wanted to pop in since Ive bn MIA....Im hoping everyone is doing well and I hope you guys haven't forgotten about me :cry: lol...im doing fine and im sit counting down the days until surgery!

We would never forget you! Thanks for checking in, I'm happy you are doing fine :). 


AFM- Still taking it one day at a time, trying not to snap. I'm not one to air out my dirty laundry online by any means, but things are pretty crappy since SO got laid off. Muffin keep the bat handy just in case. Until then, hope I don't choke him out in his sleep :gun:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks corn yes I got a little worried ugh


----------



## muffinbabes4

I got u disney :trouble:


----------



## pinkpassion

All is perfect, measuring exactly. Jumping around like crazy!!! The one pic I got is a terrible pic but it's of its head and it's little hand was rubbing it's eyes
 



Attached Files:







20151027_113336-1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww pink what a precious pic &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; sooo glad it's all good


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks muffin! :laugh2:

Pink- so sweet. Is baby B completely vanished?

FLArmy hope you're hanging in there <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Pink, what a lovely picture. Xx

As some may notice I have a pregnancy ticker! I got my BFP a few weeks back but I was/am so scared it's all going to go wrong I kept it a secret. :-( 
But it's out there now. I hope this is my sticky rainbow. 
So sorry about the selfish post too. Xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwww thanks ladies :hugs:....I can just feel the love from you guys :friends:....Pink nice pic :happydance: and yes Corn my surgery is Dec 18 and it feels like time is flying by....I am doing well and haven't bn depressed with not bn able to have my little bean yet...I am just enjoying life and who would have thought that I would have been saying this a couple of months ago....I have turned my focus on other things and just like Pato I am putting a lot of my time in losing weight before I get pregnant....I have changed my diet and I exercise twice a day ( strength training and cardio). I should be where I wanna be by April which is when we should be able to try again...Im so so happy and would not change anything about where I am right now.

Well I wish all of you upcoming tester lots and lots of :dust:
All of you ladies waiting to O I hope you catch ur eggy
and I hope all of you hot mommas are doing lovely!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congratulations teeny!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Pato said:


> Ashley.....sooooo glad SCH is resolving, hopefully by your next scan it will be all gone and you can get to enjoying this pregnancy:kiss:
> 
> AFM....I'm CD 4 today and I'm just chillin....thinking of truly forgetting about TTC and focusing on getting my Body back, dropping a few pounds....so that when I do conceive I'm starting with a healthier body....was reading up on improving my egg quality and generally preparing for conception and I think I'm gonna focus on that for a month or two...:shrug: anything to stop obsessing on the fact that it doesn't seem to be happening for me, and I'm not getting any younger IYKWIM...
> 
> Anyhooo.....have a wonderful week all.... and y'all be careful out there...love yous

Thanks Pato, I hope so too!

Aw I really hope you get your bfp soon. You so deserve it. Are you going to just not prevent but not really ttc? 



FLArmyWife said:


> such a cute little bean. so glad the sch has gotten smaller

I am glad too..now if only it would just go away!



FLArmyWife said:


> pics on fb are beautiful. Can't wait to see how you announce

Thank you FLArmy!! I am so in love with them lol



5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: ladies, just wanted to pop in since Ive bn MIA....Im hoping everyone is doing well and I hope you guys haven't forgotten about me :cry: lol...im doing fine and im sit counting down the days until surgery!

Of we didn't forget about you!! :hugs:



pinkpassion said:


> I'm trying to take pics, but she's camera shy and the camera isn't doing her justice! :/
> 
> I really think she's part chihuahua part dachshund

Omgggggg so precious! What is her name?



muffinbabes4 said:


> Our little 5stars!! Luv we would never forget about u!!!!!
> 
> Oh corn I'm so sorry ms is back! Ugh I feel your pain, had it until 17 weeks with last lo ..insane :puke:
> 
> Well good luck this time flarmy, I hate those tests it's like duh they are starving u and then pumping sugar in us to try and make us have sugar problems!!
> 
> Ashley!!!!! Love those family pics love&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Love the puppy pink it's sooo stinkin cute!!!
> 
> Well.. afm I told u guys I O'd very strong on my right side which i normally can't really feel ... well this morning early while still in bed I had super sharp stabbing pains on my right side it was very obvious and was uncomfortable, was sleep dunno how long it lasted but it felt like forever, I turned over on my belly to get some relief.. wtheck?? Has anyone had that days after O on same side as O?

Thanks girl!

I've never had that BUT I had a lot of cramping. Idk if that's similiar to what you felt but I got that like a day or two after I ovulated.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Happy to hear baby looks great and that the sch is diminishing. Can't get better news than that! Looking forward to your fb announcement :thumbup:

Thank you! :hugs:




Disneymom1129 said:


> - Still taking it one day at a time, trying not to snap. I'm not one to air out my dirty laundry online by any means, but things are pretty crappy since SO got laid off. Muffin keep the bat handy just in case. Until then, hope I don't choke him out in his sleep :gun:

Oh no Disney :( I hope things start to get better. 



pinkpassion said:


> All is perfect, measuring exactly. Jumping around like crazy!!! The one pic I got is a terrible pic but it's of its head and it's little hand was rubbing it's eyes

Yay pink!! Such a cutie!!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: I think we will announce today!! Ahhhhhh!! :wohoo: DH is SO anxious to tell people lol. I think I'm just nervous because of my previous bleeding, but the dr said that everything is great and that my SCH is getting smaller so that makes me feel better. It's still so nerve wracking! But I don't think I will be able to wait 12 weeks to tell everyone :haha: SO I will most likely post the announcement pic in the next few minutes/hours haha. Eeeek!


----------



## ashleyg

Ack we announced!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is soooo adorable. Your daughter is super gorgeous. Love this announcement. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink OMG he's so big already! I'm so happy all is well!! 

Ashely adorable announcement :) ur daughter is precious! 

Teeny huge congrats! I think we r all scared/excited/hopeful after loss hang in there!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you both!

And congratulations Teeny!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: ladies, just wanted to pop in since Ive bn MIA....Im hoping everyone is doing well and I hope you guys haven't forgotten about me :cry: lol...im doing fine and im sit counting down the days until surgery!

We could never forget about you!



pinkpassion said:


> I'm trying to take pics, but she's camera shy and the camera isn't doing her justice! :/
> 
> I really think she's part chihuahua part dachshund

She is adorable! I agree I think she is probably mixed with something. Looks like such a lover though



muffinbabes4 said:


> Well good luck this time flarmy, I hate those tests it's like duh they are starving u and then pumping sugar in us to try and make us have sugar problems!!
> 
> Well.. afm I told u guys I O'd very strong on my right side which i normally can't really feel ... well this morning early while still in bed I had super sharp stabbing pains on my right side it was very obvious and was uncomfortable, was sleep dunno how long it lasted but it felt like forever, I turned over on my belly to get some relief.. wtheck?? Has anyone had that days after O on same side as O?

Exactly! lol I have to say though it actually tasted good after 12 hours of not eating to have SOMETHING other than water in my stomach.. at least for the first 20 minutes then the nausea kicked in.
Sounds like you are having a strong egg release or possibly multiple eggs. I hope you feel better soon and it leads you to a bfp!




Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- Still taking it one day at a time, trying not to snap. I'm not one to air out my dirty laundry online by any means, but things are pretty crappy since SO got laid off. Muffin keep the bat handy just in case. Until then, hope I don't choke him out in his sleep :gun:

:hugs: it can be super annoying when they don't have a 'purpose'. hope you find the strength to not strangle him lol and :dust: that things get better soon



pinkpassion said:


> All is perfect, measuring exactly. Jumping around like crazy!!! The one pic I got is a terrible pic but it's of its head and it's little hand was rubbing it's eyes

:happydance:



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy hope you're hanging in there <3

Trying to. each day is a new day and a new set of things to handle it seems



Teeny Weeny said:


> Pink, what a lovely picture. Xx
> 
> As some may notice I have a pregnancy ticker! I got my BFP a few weeks back but I was/am so scared it's all going to go wrong I kept it a secret. :-(
> But it's out there now. I hope this is my sticky rainbow.
> So sorry about the selfish post too. Xx

Congrats! so happy for you!



5starsplus1 said:


> Awwww thanks ladies :hugs:....I can just feel the love from you guys :friends:....Pink nice pic :happydance: and yes Corn my surgery is Dec 18 and it feels like time is flying by....I am doing well and haven't bn depressed with not bn able to have my little bean yet...I am just enjoying life and who would have thought that I would have been saying this a couple of months ago....I have turned my focus on other things and just like Pato I am putting a lot of my time in losing weight before I get pregnant....I have changed my diet and I exercise twice a day ( strength training and cardio). I should be where I wanna be by April which is when we should be able to try again...Im so so happy and would not change anything about where I am right now.
> !

you are such a strong woman. so glad you aren't having as tough a time as you imagined. FX time keeps flying by and you'll be TTCing again in no time



ashleyg said:


> Ack we announced!

So cute love it





Well I took the 3hr GD test... I had to fast for 12 hours before arriving at the lab, drink the stuff which ended up making me very nauseated, and got stuck 4 times! I was so happy when it was over. I ate a little too fast though and almost brought everything back up. just glad it's over with and FX that I pass this time.


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Our little 5stars!! Luv we would never forget about u!!!!!
> 
> Oh corn I'm so sorry ms is back! Ugh I feel your pain, had it until 17 weeks with last lo ..insane :puke:
> 
> Well good luck this time flarmy, I hate those tests it's like duh they are starving u and then pumping sugar in us to try and make us have sugar problems!!
> 
> Ashley!!!!! Love those family pics love&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Love the puppy pink it's sooo stinkin cute!!!
> 
> Well.. afm I told u guys I O'd very strong on my right side which i normally can't really feel ... well this morning early while still in bed I had super sharp stabbing pains on my right side it was very obvious and was uncomfortable, was sleep dunno how long it lasted but it felt like forever, I turned over on my belly to get some relief.. wtheck?? Has anyone had that days after O on same side as O?

Happens to me all the time. In fact, especially from my right side, I have O pain for days both before and after O...in my case I believe I get functional cysts and thats what causes such pain


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Teeny! I can understand why you were adamant about sharing. Here's lots of sticky dust for you :dust:. When is your first appt?

Ashley- woohoo! I remember how nervous I was about pressing the "submit" button on our announcement lol. And there was really no real reason to be nervous of course :laugh2:. The picture turned out darling.

FLArmy- glad the glucose test is over with. Sounds terrible! When do you find out results?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Disney, I haven't even been to the GP yet. I think I tried to pretend it wasn't real or something. I will call next week and try and get a dating/viability scan sorted. 
It's half term here hence waiting until next week. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks lovelies!! I can't believe how big he is either!!!! 

Baby B is no longer visible , the sac is still present, about half the size of A's sac and there's something in it probably just slowly being absorbed. It may not completely vanish! 

So today at the dr at my weight in I haven't gained any weight. Stayed completely the same! Which is awesome because this time with dd I was already up like 6-8 lbs. And I gained entirely too much with her plus tons of fluid!!! Sooooooooooo I'm excited about that!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats teeny!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney, I could probably call tomorrow but I'll wait until Thursday to call most likely


----------



## 55comet555

This is my test from the other day. I dug it out of the trash so its a bit nasty. Lol it has gotten darker while it was in the trash. It wasn't this dark. But still quite visable.didn't have any more bleeding last night but woke up with more this morning. Called my ob and she goes "well there's nothing we can do for you, if your gonna lose it, your going to lose it" I then said well you could take a beta blood test to check my levels and she sighed really loud and said that they will just do it on Friday when my appointment is. Needless to say I've been laying on the couch crying all day.
 



Attached Files:







20151027_145537.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

What a crappy dr/nurse. Maybe change to someone more compassionate? Fx all goes well


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry the dr was so mean comet. She should be much more understanding to your situation.


----------



## Disneymom1129

55comet555 said:


> This is my test from the other day. I dug it out of the trash so its a bit nasty. Lol it has gotten darker while it was in the trash. It wasn't this dark. But still quite visable.didn't have any more bleeding last night but woke up with more this morning. Called my ob and she goes "well there's nothing we can do for you, if your gonna lose it, your going to lose it" I then said well you could take a beta blood test to check my levels and she sighed really loud and said that they will just do it on Friday when my appointment is. Needless to say I've been laying on the couch crying all day.

That's definitely a :bfp:. I am so sorry for the lack of compassion on your dr's part! I went through that with my miscarriage a few years ago. It hurts. Look at Ashley's situation, she was bleeding but the baby is still viable. FX that you get some answers on Friday. If you are indeed having a chemical, I am very sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww comet I'm sorry :( well do you have anymore wondfo you could test daily to see if it's increasing


----------



## 55comet555

Thanks everyone. I'll keep yall updated.
I got some wondos. I'll probably test tomorrow


----------



## Cornfieldland

Comet those lazy Dr's! What's it to them to give u a req for blood work. Just take it easy as much as u can, no mistaking those lines :)


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy - Thanks girl! :hugs: I'm sorry about your test...those are awful. I'm sure you will pass this time! 

Disney - It is so scary lol but I'm glad we did it. 

Pink - Woohoo for no weight gain haha. That's always nice when that happens :haha: I'm so hoping I don't gain a lot with this pregnancy. I gained 40lbs with my daughter. But I swear most of that was from my ass and boobs :blush: 

Comet - I agree with Disney....it doesn't always mean something bad. I know how scary it is to see, but hopefully it's just implantation or breakthrough bleeding. I would call back and get bitchy with them and "strongly request" a blood draw lol. Sometimes you have to be pushy with these situations


----------



## campn

Comet that is clearly a BFP! If I were you I'd run to the ER, they'll check your levels and see what's going on. Hopefully it's just implantation blood, my implantation blood with DS was a lot and red, I thought I was m/c. 

If you take a test and get an even darker line it's probably a good sign you're still pregnant!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So question for you ladies. I have been having pain directly above my pubic bone that just started the last couple days. I have had round ligament pain on both sides of my stomach but this seems a little different. Wondering if it seems normal or something I should call about. You would think I would know considering it's my third pregnancy.


----------



## Pato

TheTiebreaker said:


> So question for you ladies. I have been having pain directly above my pubic bone that just started the last couple days. I have had round ligament pain on both sides of my stomach but this seems a little different. Wondering if it seems normal or something I should call about. You would think I would know considering it's my third pregnancy.

When I was pregnant with DD I had something called SPD....basically it pelvic girdle pain....I could hardly walk faster than a stroll, had to sleep with two pillows between my legs bc I couldn't close them bc of the pain to try, and sitting was annoying. Also when I had to get up from sitting, I'd get this sharp pain in the pubic area as well as the area by my tailbone. Hurt for months after I had her. I think it has something to do with the ligaments between the bones stretching and the bones move kind of independently of each other, I can't remember, BUT I remember that pain.....so sorry and hope that's not it. I think they call it PPGP now....google it:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Teeny Weeny said:


> Pink, what a lovely picture. Xx
> 
> As some may notice I have a pregnancy ticker! I got my BFP a few weeks back but I was/am so scared it's all going to go wrong I kept it a secret. :-(
> But it's out there now. I hope this is my sticky rainbow.
> So sorry about the selfish post too. Xx

HUge congrats Teeny....I totally understand:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie, oh hun i'm so sorry! you could always ring your dr just in case to put your mind at ease but like Pato said, it probably is something to do with your pelvis preparing for delivery. FX it goes away soon


----------



## pinkpassion

Tiebreaker I had public symphasis (sp?) Pain around 27-30 ish weeks and on with dd.. just pelvis preparing for labor! If you're concerned always call your dr!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's hump day ladies! we are halfway through the week.. and just days away from the start of November! Where is time going?!


----------



## Pato

55comet555 said:


> This is my test from the other day. I dug it out of the trash so its a bit nasty. Lol it has gotten darker while it was in the trash. It wasn't this dark. But still quite visable.didn't have any more bleeding last night but woke up with more this morning. Called my ob and she goes "well there's nothing we can do for you, if your gonna lose it, your going to lose it" I then said well you could take a beta blood test to check my levels and she sighed really loud and said that they will just do it on Friday when my appointment is. Needless to say I've been laying on the couch crying all day.

Now that's a crystal clear :bfp: honey....CONGRATULATIONS.....As the others said, it could be a case like Ashley's so try to be calm. Sorry you're going through this. Sometimes I can't believe these doctors and nurses:dohh:....it's like they are so calloused....sorry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys. Yeah Pato that sounds exactly like what this is. It's not that bad yet, so I am kinda scared about how bad it's going to get. My tailbone has been hurting for way longer than I have had the pelvic pain, so I guess that was how it started. &#128533; I might just call to be sure and to see if there is anything I can do to help it. With two kids running around, this is going to be rough if it gets much worse. &#128557; Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi campn!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie I had those pains , all over the place down there, i do believe I would call my dr. Just to be safe if I were u, but it's probably just growing pains baby making room &#9825;


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

lovely pic pink :)

Disney, i had problems after my daughter which required further surgery a few months later x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy double digits FLArmy!! Omg 99 days. It's going so fast. I remember when our tickers still had 200+ days left.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Disney! Didn't even realize it.


----------



## pinkpassion

You guys are getting so far ... babies will be here before we know it!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink, it is so crazy how fast it is going.. I mean look.. You are nearing end of first tri! Where is time going?


----------



## campn

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi campn!

Hi muffin! You're like my favorite food! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

campn said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi campn!
> 
> Hi muffin! You're like my favorite food! :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: hahahahahaha


----------



## Disneymom1129

campn said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi campn!
> 
> Hi muffin! You're like my favorite food! :hugs:Click to expand...

:laugh2: Welcome! Watch out, muffins the one with the bat :haha:. Although it does come in handy!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well I talked to the nurse. She said the pain is probably normal. She said to take it easy and rest. I told her I was having some contractions and she said that if I start having more than 6 in an hour to go in. Hoping the pain doesn't get much worse through the rest of the pregnancy. It's going to make it a long 15 1/2 weeks!!!! Thanks for your ladies help! It's so nice to have people that understand what it's like to be really concerned. &#128536;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Campn!! :rofl: we like u already... 

Yes the bat!! :trouble: but it's just so tempting to wanna use it on people these days!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I hope it gets better tie! That would make it a very long 15.5 weeks, no worries though, it's probably that little snugly bear snugglin in :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Hi, was just on fb. Busy honey, I'm praying. Hard....:hugs:

Edit.....OK phewww.....girl I almost had a heart attack....I now noticed the date on the message....all I saw was Oct 28...:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato I was scrambling to get to fb girl I about had a melt down!! Shewwwww


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yeah I double checked that I didn't miss anything
So glad all is well busy. 

Afm, bad BH tonight. Gonna talk to the nurse tomorrow about my GD results and mention the BH. Gonna be a long 14 weeks I fear


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry Flarmy!!! It's so uncomfortable!!! Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

What the heck did I miss?! I'm not on facebook :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie and FLArmy, sorry you guys are dealing with the not-so-fun stuff :(. Hope you guys get some relief soon. 

Pink, busy had shared a post of hers from a year ago and it was about her daughter when she was very sick I am assuming. Maybe if she sees this she can elaborate a little more. I sure hope all is well now! 

AFM: This. Kid. Won't. Stop. Kicking. My. Pelvis. That is all.


Good night lovely ladies :sleep:


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> What the heck did I miss?! I'm not on facebook :(

It was a post from 2009 and a pic of her dd hooked up to a ventilator in the hospital....and the date was OCT 28th, which is all I saw....and I freaked out...(flashbacks)....however when I went back and started to read the comments I realized it was from back then and she's ok now.....ooooops....sorry guys


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney, I hope baby settles down for you!!!!

Corn, how are you?!

Busy, I hope all is well!!!

Tie, I hope the pain ends soon or isn't too unbearable!!!

Flarmy- I had an irritable uterus so I had constant contractions and Braxton hicks!!! I feel ya.. drink lots of water and put your feet up!!! A lot of times they are from dehydration!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm: .......So what to do when dh decides he wants to find out gender at 20 week scan but not tell anyone ?! He told me we could be team yellow (which now I'm set on that ) but now he's decided he doesn't want to wait.. I do, especially since I don't know if this is our last (he doesn't want us to try again after this baby is born ).. so I kind of feel bad because I don't want to completely stamp out what he wants for something I want .. :/ ... in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter if we find out or not. It won't change anything. So if he wants to find out maybe we should .... :/


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy- I had an irritable uterus so I had constant contractions and Braxton hicks!!! I feel ya.. drink lots of water and put your feet up!!! A lot of times they are from dehydration!!

I spend most the day on the couch with my feet up so that helps lol and I do my best with water. before pregnancy I NEVER drank water... now I average 6 8oz servings... but on occasion I've made it to the 8 8oz mark.. 



pinkpassion said:


> Afm: .......So what to do when dh decides he wants to find out gender at 20 week scan but not tell anyone ?! He told me we could be team yellow (which now I'm set on that ) but now he's decided he doesn't want to wait.. I do, especially since I don't know if this is our last (he doesn't want us to try again after this baby is born ).. so I kind of feel bad because I don't want to completely stamp out what he wants for something I want .. :/ ... in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter if we find out or not. It won't change anything. So if he wants to find out maybe we should .... :/

awe. that's hard. do you think he'd be able to keep it secret if just he found out and you didn't? :hugs: whatever you end up deciding I'm sure will be the best choice for you both.


----------



## pinkpassion

I wouldn't be able to handle knowing he knew and not me :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol i completely understand that.


----------



## FLArmyWife

We are almost done with this week! And the month of October! Hope all our lovely ladies have a good day.

Btw... I passed the gd test!


----------



## pinkpassion

Way to go flarmy!!!!!


----------



## Christy21

Hi ladies hope you are all well. Can I join please? This will be second cycle for baby number 3. We didn't do it enough to last month and I was quite stressed so not surprised. Although it was the most painful period I have ever had. All in my lower back and hips and top of my things, I was doubled over, very odd. I have tried to relax this month, we have bad more so fingers crossed. I think I am 1 dpo so fingers crossed. Congrats to all those with bfp' sand fx'd for next month for those with bfn x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome Christy! FX for you! When will you be testing?

Flarmy- :thumbup: so happy to hear you passed the gd test!

Pink- It'll be extremely hard if your DH knows and not you, mainly because he will have to be rreeaalllyy careful not to accidentally say "he" or "she" for the rest of the pregnancy, which is very easy to have slip! 

AFM- 24 week mark, AKA V-Day! :happydance:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi christy!!! Good luck! Do you use opk or tempt?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay flarmy! ! I'm so glad you passed!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V day Disney. Xx
FLArmy, that's awesome news about the GD test. Xx

Just at the GP to tell of my pregnancy. Eeekkk!


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Teeny :dance: Loads of sticky dust :dust:

Welcome campn :wave:

Oh goodness, so sorry ladies that my FB memory caused a scare. DD2 was a preemie and went through a lot of medical issues for several years. It was an old pic that popped up in my feed and I re-shared how grateful I was that we had made it past those times.

Disney your ticker makes me want Oreos :haha: Happy V-day!!

FLArmy so glad you passed. I still can't believe you're in double digits already :)

Hi Christy :hi: Good luck!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good luck Christy!

Thanks ladies

Happy v day Disney!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Ok based on lmp My due date is Friday 13th may
Based on private scan my due date was Saturday 7th may
I had my nt and dating scan today squishys measuring 13+1 and I'm now due on Wednesday 4th may I can't wait lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## busytulip

Oooh May 4th! My nerdy self loves this!!!

Beautiful scan pic butterfly!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats butterfly!!!!

Happy v-day disney!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome scan butterfly. Im gonna guess a girl for you


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful picture Butterfly. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

What a cute scan butterfly! 
Disney ur package if Oreos is viable yay!
FLArmy yay for passing the test!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ugh^^^^ a filet mignon?! My favorite. ... my mouth is watering!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm sorry for being selfish, I promise to catch up later my lovelies but wanted to give an update. The excessive water & baths worked!!! The fluid is normal (lower end but still normal) and baby is perfectly healthy! I'm so over the moon right now. They also saw the gender and we will be finding out nov 7! 

<3 hope you all are having a good week, I promise to catch up when I have some time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww sweet hopeful!!!! Adorable pic! Glad they could see the gender! Can't wait to see what it is!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome hopeful


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Flarmy so happy you passed! 

Hopeful- so so happy that the fluid looks good and that lo is doing good! Such good news today!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful that's great! I'm so glad that it all went well!


----------



## ashleyg

Hope everyone is doing well.

I just wanted to pop in to ask for some prayers. Something happened this morning with DH on his way to work and I'm stressing out a lot & I know I shouldn't be right now. I don't want to go into details but if you pray, please pray that everything will be okay. 

I will try to catch up with everyone tomorrow night. <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

definitely praying Ashley


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pixie dust ash


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Praying Ashley!!! &#128536;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good Friday morning ladies

I hope everyone is well

To all our upcoming testers.. :dust:

To our girls waiting to O.. FX you catch that eggy!

To our girls WTT.. I hope you all are doing well and life is treating you right

To all our mommies.. Hope everyone is feeling well and has a great Friday. May all our little beans be happy, healthy, and cooperative today.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Third tri today! Eeeeeeek!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Butterfly2015 said:


> Ok based on lmp My due date is Friday 13th may
> Based on private scan my due date was Saturday 7th may
> I had my nt and dating scan today squishys measuring 13+1 and I'm now due on Wednesday 4th may I can't wait lol

Lovely scan picture :D


.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm sorry for being selfish, I promise to catch up later my lovelies but wanted to give an update. The excessive water & baths worked!!! The fluid is normal (lower end but still normal) and baby is perfectly healthy! I'm so over the moon right now. They also saw the gender and we will be finding out nov 7!
> 
> <3 hope you all are having a good week, I promise to catch up when I have some time.

what a lovely picture 


ashleyg said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in to ask for some prayers. Something happened this morning with DH on his way to work and I'm stressing out a lot & I know I shouldn't be right now. I don't want to go into details but if you pray, please pray that everything will be okay.
> 
> I will try to catch up with everyone tomorrow night. <3

Hope everything is ok ashley xx


----------



## Pato

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Third tri today! Eeeeeeek!

:happydance:oooooooo so exciting....so happy for you Tash:hugs:


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> We are almost done with this week! And the month of October! Hope all our lovely ladies have a good day.
> 
> Btw... I passed the gd test!

That's good news Flarmy....I remember having to fast for that test. I was so hungry that I actually was grateful for the "flat orange soda":rofl:


----------



## Pato

Butterfly2015 said:


> Ok based on lmp My due date is Friday 13th may
> Based on private scan my due date was Saturday 7th may
> I had my nt and dating scan today squishys measuring 13+1 and I'm now due on Wednesday 4th may I can't wait lol

That's my DS b'day....congrats....


----------



## FLArmyWife

PATO- that's exactly how I was. I downed it in like 30 seconds which probably didn't help when it came to how nauseated I felt about 5 minutes later


----------



## Pato

Teeny Weeny said:


> Happy V day Disney. Xx
> FLArmy, that's awesome news about the GD test. Xx
> 
> Just at the GP to tell of my pregnancy. Eeekkk!

EEEkkkk.....:hugs:

:hi: and welcome campn


----------



## Butterfly2015

busytulip said:


> Oooh May 4th! My nerdy self loves this!!!
> 
> Beautiful scan pic butterfly!!

Lol I had to google may 4th I didn't know it was Star Wars day I hope the force is strong with this one how cool and perfect were have a Star Wars theme in our kitchen lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: ladies guess who turned 40 today.....yes this chick right here lol....now im just having my latte :coffee: waiting to see what my hubby has for me this afternoon...he stayed home from wrk today :shrug: and he is up to something :blush: lol!!!

Hope all of You ladies have a wonderful day and I will check back in tomorrow and let you know how everything went :winkwink::winkwink:

Oh and congrats FLARMY on passing that test...way to go hun!

LOVE YOU GALS :friends::friends::friends:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Praying for your hubby Ash!


----------



## mommyxofxone

praying ash! 


how is everyone this am???


----------



## Butterfly2015

Happy birthday 5stars hope you have a wonderful day x


----------



## Butterfly2015

Praying everything's ok ash x


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash, hope all is well!! 

Good morning ladies ! I've got an incredibly busy day!! Got so much to do before the consignment sale tonight!!! Woohoo fx'd for lots of great deals!!!!!!!

I hope all of you are well and have a great day!!!


----------



## praying4no2

Happy BIRTHDAY 5star. I hope your surprise is awesome! .


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwwww HAPPY BIRTHDAY 5stars!!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy birthday 5stars


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so glad you passed the 3hr test flarmy! No more nasty sugar drinks for you :) 

Tasha whoo hoo! Seems so crazy that your 3rd tri already. 

Happy birthday 5 stars!! 

You get those deals pink. You better let us know what ya find. 

Afm I have a sick hubby so we will probably be lazy around the house today which is just fine with me. Hopefully I can keep my distance and avoid getting his cold! 

<3 to you all this Friday. And baby dust to those ttc.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha, YAY for 3rd tri!!!! Y'alls babies are going to be here so quickly!!! I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ashley, thinking of you and DH. Hope you are both okay. Xx

A massive happy birthday 5stars. I hope you have had a wonderful day. Xx


----------



## Pato

Praying all is well with hubby Ash......


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy birthday to our beautiful 5stars!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; hope u have the best day ever 


Praying for dh ash!! 

Tasha holy moly it's flying by! Happy 3rd tri. Luv &#9825;&#9825;

Hope all is well I've been popping in and out 7 dpo today . I need prayers and dust my luvs, it's ok though either way. 

Xoxoxoxo luv yall


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello, Hello, Hello everyone! 

Please please pleeeease update me on how you are if you remember me :) <3

I've been away so long and have missed you all lots! I decided to go on the pill when I left an I stopped taking those October 6th as I'm MUCH MUCH better now and we have had casual sex here n there while waiting for my first period. I haven't taken any ovulation tests or temped or anything more like NTNP. 

Soooooooooooooooooooo I *think* I'm pregnant already. I'm counting down the next hour or two until I can poas -a frer. I did one this morning -generic brand- and there is a pale pink line that's dried darker... I'm in shock, have I been blessed with a rainbow baby already?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley, hoping everything is ok!

Happy 3rd tri tasha! Can't believe it!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 5STARS! You look great! Have a fantastic day!

muffin- nothing but :dust: :dust: coming your way hun! 

AMBER!! I was just thinking about you! I hope you are well! POAS AND REPORT BACK HERE ASAP! 

AFM went on a little field trip this morning.. "chaperoned" my daughter's kindergarten trip to the pumpkin patch. Fun! Now I am pooped and it's not even 1pm. Going to her school's fall festival tonight as well so gotta get her hair purple and her costume together for that as well. Then of course the fun tomorrow! 

Hope everyone has a nice safe Halloween weekend! I'm sure I'll be checking in.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello everyone!
> 
> Please please pleeeease update me on how you are if you remember me :) <3
> 
> I've been away so long and have missed you all lots! I decided to go on the pill when I left an I stopped taking those October 6th as I'm MUCH MUCH better now and we have had casual sex here n there while waiting for my first period. I haven't taken any ovulation tests or temped or anything more like NTNP.
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooo I *think* I'm pregnant already. I'm counting down the next hour or two until I can poas -a frer. I did one this morning -generic brand- and there is a pale pink line that's dried darker... I'm in shock, have I been blessed with a rainbow baby already?

We could NEVER forget you!! :hugs: 
So glad you are doing much better. and cannot wait to see your FRER later! eek!

I suppose a good way to catch up is a quick glance at the first page.. that will tell you a majority of bfps, losses, etc..


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber!! We've missed you! Glad to see you're doing well. Praying you're right and your rainbow baby is on board :)


----------



## Pato

AMBER!!!!!!!:hi:....omg....so very glad to see u lovely. Girl...we could never forget you....and eeeeekkkk..... a baby daisy:happydance:....so hoping it's truly a little rainbow:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; hi luv!!!! Sooo glad you are back , can't wait to see that test yippeeee!!! Fx you get rainbow baby soon


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwwwwwwww

Thank you all for such the warm welcome back, wow lots has happened! 

I'm so so sorry to see more losses and want to send a big warm hug to each and every one of you, I hope you have good support and know you aren't alone. Whatever you feel is justified there's no rhyme or reason loss in any sense. Take each minute/day/week as it comes and be kind to yourselves. 

A few congrats are in order my word! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all <3 

So I did a frer and got a very faint, is it? isn't it line? Hmmm.

However I took another this morning and it's completely negative booooo! But I did start my AF like moments after i peed on that frer -typical! So at least my body is getting back to normal. I'm thinking it was a chemical but I'm not too upset, if i Didn't test I wouldn't have known and would be thrilled that my af has returned so quickly.
I'm quite happy my body has snapped back so quickly and can look forward to TTC now :D Plus that's another month on prozac to make absolute sure my moods are stable -they have been for a while now happily <3 Looking at all the positives feeling really happy, my mind is healthy and we are ready to try try try again -which is always fun ;) hehe. 

Can I just say, I have thought of you all while I've been away healing and it means the world to me that this thread is still going and that you've all given me such a warm welcome back.

One little niggle, can you please change my loss to 8 weeks 1 day. I don't know why I'm a bit numbers obsessed and I didn't miscarry until then. :) xxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad your body is getting back to normal Amber. Boo that it was a bfn but now that AF has shown her evil head you can start tracking again, if you want. 
:hugs: you are very strong for looking at the positives and not dwelling on the negatives/what ifs/could have beens. 

We are all so happy to see you back. Not sure if you'll ever go back and try to read all the pages as there are several hundred but you were mentioned as good thoughts were sent your way in your absence. We all are grateful we've been able to stick together and ride out these last almost 6 months! 

absolutely I will change the numbers! I am sorry I had it wrong.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Saturday ladies! and to those whom celebrate, Happy Halloween. Have a safe weekend everyone!


----------



## pinkpassion

WOW!!!! AMBER!!!!!! HI!!!!! we've missed you soooo much!!! I'm so glad you are back and in a great place!! So much has happened it would be impossible to read the gazillion pages I think lol.
Quick update for you on me, I started undergoing recurrent pregnancy loss testing and was supposed to be preventing pregnancy, ha, well I got pregnant right away. Started out as twins, lost one around 9 weeks. Baby A is doing great! And hopefully will be our take home baby!!!


Ladies, I was so disappointed with the consignment sale... I did find 30 outits each $1 a piece, either new or like new. So I'm excited about that, but everything else was either way over priced or not in good shape! So that was a bummer.. I'll post a pic of the outfits in a bit!! Got another busy day today!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- yay on finding some outfits but boo on everything else being a bust.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry pink the consignment was a bust! i went to one recently and had the same experience. got nothing but a swing. I wanted some maternity sweaters, they were all so big i could've worn the shirts as dresses :shock:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink, sorry to hear about the sale but at least you got some clothes. 

I'm so ready for today. I'm going out & doing a bit of shopping with my mama before passing out candy tonight. I've been stuck in the house for two whole days with poor sick hubs and I'm so ready to get out! 

Hope you all have a great Saturday!! And Happy Halloween to those celebrating!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber soooo happy to see you back!!! Glad you are doing better! Sorry about AF showing up &#128532; But I am hoping that you get that precious rainbow baby soon!!! Praying for you sweetie!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We had our annual Halloween party last night at our house. It was sooo much fun! I wish we all lived closer, I would have invited you all! Lol. I am super tired and sore though from decorating and walking with our kids for the safe treats our city does. My kiddos were a cop and a kitty. Seriously sooo cute! I hope everyone is having a great Saturday!!! &#128123;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber welcome back! I've often wondered how you were, I'm glad you are doing better :) I hope you get ur rainbow soon! 

Hope you all have a great weekend, I'm trying to get myself packed for my trip and meal plan for when I'm gone. Not much energy so we will see what I get done. I have a feeling the take out places will be making $$ while I'm gone :wink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink sorry about the sale but, atleast you found some things! 

Hope yall have a great weekend I'm trying to pass the time quickly taking the kiddos to the church festival tonight &#9825;&#9825; 8 dpo and holding .. lol.. waiting to test is soooooo hard lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Be safe today ladies.

I won't be on much. Currently in Jacksonville to see the Florida Georgia game


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Have fun flarmy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Have fun flarmy I've been in jax all day every for the last week property hunting lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

What area are you wanting to live? I lived in Orange park for a while, we lived by cecil field at one time, and we even lived as far as middleburg.


----------



## muffinbabes4

We are trying to be in green cove , or if we had to be in jax north around the airport, or west , out of the "circle" girl we have been searching day and night it's awful


----------



## muffinbabes4

We are staying at our rental property in keystone heights, and just sold it so we have to find something and just raw property because dh is a modular home dealer and so we just ordered a modular lol, but need somewhere to put it lmbo!.. we lived in st. Augustine beach but our house burnt that's why we had to move our the rental .. I loved it there but for work we need to be closer to jax


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh man. Middleburgh is good for modulars. we lived in one on 2 acres of land .. but it is pretty far from downtown and is south

I'll talk with my mom tomorrow and see if she has any pointers of possible places to look. she still talks with a lot of coworkers at NAS JAX who might also be able to help.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes thank u! Yes we like middleburg too


----------



## luvmyfam

Thought I would update. I was feeling off on 8 dpo so I took a wondfo that was a MAJOR squinter. In the morning of 9 dpo I took a frer and got my BFP!
 



Attached Files:







20151031_081506-1.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Pato

luvmyfam said:


> Thought I would update. I was feeling off on 8 dpo so I took a wondfo that was a MAJOR squinter. In the morning of 9 dpo I took a frer and got my BFP!

That's a :bfp: alright . .....congratulations :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations luvmyfam!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy moly luvmyfam! ! Congratulations luv I'm so happy for u , that's a definite bfp! Just a question. . Are you sure your 9dpo? Just wandering for the sake of my sanity lmbo! 

Afm 9 dpo today lord have mercy, I need something to pee on!! :rofl: this is so hard!! 

Hope my girls are having a great fun safe weekend!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats luvmyfam! Our 30th group bfp! How exciting.. 30 in just 6 months


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations luvmyfam. Xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congratulations luvmyfam h&h 9 months x


----------



## busytulip

congrats luvmyfam
welcome back amber, you've been missed
FX'dover here muffin :dust:
yay for 3rd tri tasha :dance:
tie the Halloween party sounds like it went over well. How fun!!
ash-thinking of you :hugs:
pink sorry the consignment sale was a bit of a bust


----------



## FLArmyWife

Looking for some creativity help

We are having a co-ed baby shower. The term baby shower though is scaring my dhs friends into thinking it'll be a girly event. 
What is a different term/event name we could call it so the men won't be so reluctant


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy just call it a party :haha: or couple shower, coed , even bbq/cookout , or just come to help us celebrate our new little , and have dinner , lol, (obviously if your not having bbq that's not a good idea )lol but if you are having some type if food , u could say cone celebrate and eat! 

I'm no good at this either lol!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

luvmyfam said:


> Thought I would update. I was feeling off on 8 dpo so I took a wondfo that was a MAJOR squinter. In the morning of 9 dpo I took a frer and got my BFP!

Congrats!


FLArmyWife said:


> Congrats luvmyfam! Our 30th group bfp! How exciting.. 30 in just 6 months

Aw that's so awesome! :happydance:

Hope everyone had a fun, safe Halloween! My hips are sore from all the walking. But we had fun :)


----------



## busytulip

Disney last year I was 40 weeks and 1 day pregnant and spent several hours out trick-or-treating with the older kids, completely feel ya. I hope you are able to rest up today


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy there are some cute ideas if you google coed baby shower and look at images. Bbq ones and beer ones. Lol.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats luvmyfam!

Muffin I'm excited for ur test :) creepy smile


----------



## Christy21

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi christy!!! Good luck! Do you use opk or tempt?




Disneymom1129 said:


> Welcome Christy! FX for you! When will you be testing?
> 
> Flarmy- :thumbup: so happy to hear you passed the gd test!
> 
> Pink- It'll be extremely hard if your DH knows and not you, mainly because he will have to be rreeaalllyy careful not to accidentally say "he" or "she" for the rest of the pregnancy, which is very easy to have slip!
> 
> AFM- 24 week mark, AKA V-Day! :happydance:


Hi sorry, had no internet access for a few days. I will be testing a week today when af is due. No I'm not temping or using opk's. With my previous two we got pregnant really quick so wil see what happens. Last month (first cycle) I used opk's as my friend had some left over but I haven't this month. How are you all doing?


----------



## busytulip

FLArmy are you on Pinterest at all? Surely there are some ideas floating around on there. My sister is doing a diapers for booze coed shower, but this is her 3rd child-so it's a bit different.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yeah I am on pinterest. it's kinda an addiction.
Most ideas deal with bbqs or excessive booze, neither of which will be at our bash. yes there will be some alcohol, like beer for the guys to chug in bottles, but not an abundance. And we won't be bbqing.
I talked to my MIL about it. She said apparently they're usually called a Jack and Jill party but since we're doing Disney theme she wants to call it a Mickey Minnie party. :shrug: I guess that works. I liked that or B****** (our last name) Baby Bash..
either way as long as the guys come I don't care what it is called lol



Hope everyone has had a fabulous weekend.


----------



## luvmyfam

HAHAHAH Muffin!! You're hilarious!! I'm almost positive I was 9 dpo. Got a postive opk with ewcm the next day so I counted the next day after postitive OPK as O day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning loves. Hope everyone had a fun, safe weekend. May your week go quickly


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies hope everyone is doing fine

Hi Amber welcome back hun :hugs: we missed you and no we could never forget about you....Congrats on the BFP's over the weekend...

AFM I had the time of my life for my 40th bday...thanks to all you ladies who wished me a happy bday....my hubby and kids are the best....they got me gifts I didn't know I was getting...The hubby went all out and made everyday a very special day...He got the one gift that I have always wanted and now he says im not getting anything for Christmas :brat: lmbo..yea he always says im not getting this or that and ends up getting me what I ask for hehehehehe....love him to pieces!

Well enough about me Im really looking forward to seeing more BFP's over the next couple of days and im still counting down the days until my surgery!

Love you ladies!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad you had a great birthday weekend 5stars


----------



## Disneymom1129

Busy- Trick-or-treating at 40 weeks sounds awful! Lol. You're a trooper for sure.

Muffin! Got any FRERs to pee on? I need my fix! 

Christy- :dust:

Flarmy- I'm having a Minnie (red) themed baby shower! Although I'm having it co-ed as well. I've never much seen the point in excluding the men. 

5Stars- So glad you had a great birthday! Sounds like a lot of fun! :hugs:

Hopeful, corn, tie, pink, & all my other bump buddies that are escaping my mind at the moment, hope you ladies are feeling ok :)

Hope everyone has a great week :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo ok ok I need a huge Flippin round of applause... Reguardless if I get a bfp or bfn.. I am 10 dpo and. Haven't tested, I feel like I'm in poas annonomous lmbo!! :rofl:

And yes disney I do!! I have 2 frers :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hey that's some great self control muffin! When are you testing anyway??


----------



## busytulip

(roaring clap) well done muffin!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank you Thank u very much ladies! :haha: testing Wednesday if af doesn't show by then ;) :trouble:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: way to go muffin!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Whoo hoo!! Congratulations on the self control haha can't wait till Wednesday!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay muffin!!! Great job!!!! I'll be anxiously stalking on Wednesday :rofl:


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Yay muffin!!! Great job!!!! I'll be anxiously stalking on Wednesday :rofl:

You and me both :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

omg someone send some cool air this way! it's almost 90 outside


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello Ladies. My usual weekly check in, I don't seem to be able to get any time lately... Ugh... 

Ash - hoping everything is ok and sending positive thoughts your way. 

Amber - welcome back!!! I just posted a few weeks ago wondering how you're doing. So happy to see you back! 

5Stars - happy belated Birthday!!! So glad DH and babies surrounded you with love and awesomeness. 

Luvmyfam - massive congrats. So excited for you!

FLArmy - we just went to a co-ed baby shower about two months ago. It was a baby themed bbq. Nothing over the top showery. Just lots of presents, music and food. Everyone had a great time. 

AFM: CD1 for me... thought I was going to die yesterday the cramps and back pain were so bad I just had to lay flat... I wanted to scream, throw up and sleep at the same time. Don't think I had AF this painful since long before BC...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

FLArmyWife said:


> omg someone send some cool air this way! it's almost 90 outside

I would but it's 86 here right now so I'm in the same boat lol it's supposed to cool off later this week though.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs mb, I sympathize with you on the terrible af Cramps. With my endo if I want on bc I would spend 3 days cramping, puking , and many times ending up dehydrated. 
I'm sorry it's cd1 and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh my goodness mrs.mb I'm so sorry and I hope and pray those cramps ease up for u luv :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy, it is soooo nice here in Southern California today! It's actually raining right now. I am enjoying it so much, we've had nothing but heat the past couple weeks. Hope it cools down for you guys soon.

Mrs MB so sorry to hear about the cramps. Have you tried a heating pad? That always was able to give me some relief.


----------



## ashleyg

luvmyfam - congratulations!

Amber - welcome back! 

muffin - eeek I'm excited for you to test! Have you been having any symptoms?

FLArmy - They have parties where on the invite it says to bring your own beer and diapers lol. Idk if thats something you'd like to do but guys always like beer ;)

Mrs MB - yikes. I'm sorry :( I hope you won't have to deal with many periods and you'll get your bfp when you start to ttc again! <3

Hope everyone else is doing well & had a fun weekend!

*AFM: *Sorry in advance because I'm sure this will be long...*

Thanks so much for all the prayers. I haven't been on because I don't really know what's going on. I don't want to go into detail but as of right now we don't know much about anything. It looks like his job should be safe but there are a few other issues that could come up in the future that are making me nervous. I know it makes absolutely no sense to anyone because I can't really say anything...but I'm getting anxious and overwhelmed with everything so all the prayers and good thoughts you ladies have would be so welcomed.

I made another u/s appt for next Wednesday because I just want to make sure everything is going okay. My nausea and pregnancy symptoms come and go and aren't really consistent so idk if that's a bad thing or if it's normal and I also want to check on my SCH. I don't think I could wait over a month for my 12 week appt. 

Overall...I'm feeling really down at the moment because of everything going on with my husband and the worry with my pregnancy. I feel like this whole pregnancy I haven't been able to get excited or enjoy it because I'm constantly nervous about my bleeding, if the sch is getting smaller, if baby is growing okay, if my symptoms/lack of symptoms mean anything, and now this issue with DH. I haven't been able to relax and get excited because of everything. I'm so overwhelmed and nervous and I just want to cry :cry: Sorry for the pitty party ladies but I had to let it out. Ugh :(


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow muffin that's willpower!! I can't wait for you to test:test:! 

Ms.MB so sorry! Sounds miserable :(.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Being a military wife myself I can say I understand how unsettling some of the things our guys are put through are. I truly hope everything works out for you, your dh, and your kiddos. FX that when you go to your u/s the SCH will be finally gone and all will be looking great. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb, I'm so sorry you were in that much pain!! So glad that you are starting to feel better!!! Fx'd you heal very quickly and by the next af (if you have one) it's not nearly as bad :hugs:


Ash... I'm so sorry, I can't imagine!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, how are you?? When do you leave for your trip?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hi: can i join please &#9786;


----------



## FLArmyWife

xxmyheartxx said:


> :hi: can i join please &#9786;

:flower: Of course. Welcome. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi myheart!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Hi myheart :wave:

Ash :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy, how are you hun?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi myheart!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## luvmyfam

Ashley Im so sorry you are going through so much :(. Big hugs:hugs:. 


Here is my progression so far.
 



Attached Files:







3650.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

awesome progression luvmyfam!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay thank you &#128512;
I'm cd 6 normally ov between cd17 18. 
Going for a read now xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

xxmyheartxx said:


> Yay thank you &#128512;
> I'm cd 6 normally ov between cd17 18.
> Going for a read now xx

FX and :dust: you catch the eggy this cycle!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi guys! I'm at the Chicago airport waiting for my connecting flight to San Francisco, then to Oregon. Long day!! I'll be with my family there for 10days. It's 9am here and I just ate half a jalapeño cheese super bagel AND and panini....nap time! Hope u r all well! 

FLArmy I've gots lots of cold air to send ya!

Mrs. Mb I'm sorry ur not well, hope today is a better day! 

Comet how r u?

Ashley I'm so sorry ur stressed, hang in there! Hopefully things get better soon!

Thank u all for being a great support system. It's really saved me through all my ups and downs. Best thread in this site for sure!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning luvs! 11 dpo today!! Holy monkey!! 

Hope all is good today, I'm distracted pretty good by property searching but I think we found a piece 

(Flarmy it's off of Pritchard rd. In jax)

Will be so happy if we buy it will put deposit today!!! Hurray&#9825;&#9825; need lots of dust prayers and fingers and toes crossed! xxxx

Hope all is good with your stress and dh ash :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn have an awesome trip. Fx it is smooth flights (I hate flying). Mm you're making me hungry lol and I just ate an hour ago


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin, sending lots of dust! Hope it's the one!


----------



## makeupgirl

Hi ladies! Would love to join ya'll.. :)

Hubby & I are on our first month TTC #1 and I'm currently 2-3DPO. The wait is absolutely killing me! Having lots of pain near my ovaries and very sore boobies. How do you keep yourself busy when waiting?!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> luvmyfam - congratulations!
> 
> Amber - welcome back!
> 
> muffin - eeek I'm excited for you to test! Have you been having any symptoms?
> 
> FLArmy - They have parties where on the invite it says to bring your own beer and diapers lol. Idk if thats something you'd like to do but guys always like beer ;)
> 
> Mrs MB - yikes. I'm sorry :( I hope you won't have to deal with many periods and you'll get your bfp when you start to ttc again! <3
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well & had a fun weekend!
> 
> *AFM: *Sorry in advance because I'm sure this will be long...*
> 
> Thanks so much for all the prayers. I haven't been on because I don't really know what's going on. I don't want to go into detail but as of right now we don't know much about anything. It looks like his job should be safe but there are a few other issues that could come up in the future that are making me nervous. I know it makes absolutely no sense to anyone because I can't really say anything...but I'm getting anxious and overwhelmed with everything so all the prayers and good thoughts you ladies have would be so welcomed.
> 
> I made another u/s appt for next Wednesday because I just want to make sure everything is going okay. My nausea and pregnancy symptoms come and go and aren't really consistent so idk if that's a bad thing or if it's normal and I also want to check on my SCH. I don't think I could wait over a month for my 12 week appt.
> 
> Overall...I'm feeling really down at the moment because of everything going on with my husband and the worry with my pregnancy. I feel like this whole pregnancy I haven't been able to get excited or enjoy it because I'm constantly nervous about my bleeding, if the sch is getting smaller, if baby is growing okay, if my symptoms/lack of symptoms mean anything, and now this issue with DH. I haven't been able to relax and get excited because of everything. I'm so overwhelmed and nervous and I just want to cry :cry: Sorry for the pitty party ladies but I had to let it out. Ugh :(

It's a bummer that you haven't been able to enjoy your pregnancy at all with everything going on. Hopefully your upcoming u/s will help put your mind at ease. Hope things turn out well for your husband in the end, whatever may be going on. 


xxmyheartxx said:


> :hi: can i join please &#9786;

Welcome! :hi: 


luvmyfam said:


> Ashley Im so sorry you are going through so much :(. Big hugs:hugs:.
> 
> 
> Here is my progression so far.

Great progression! Looks like little bean is snuggling in quite nicely!


Cornfieldland said:


> Hi guys! I'm at the Chicago airport waiting for my connecting flight to San Francisco, then to Oregon. Long day!! I'll be with my family there for 10days. It's 9am here and I just ate half a jalapeño cheese super bagel AND and panini....nap time! Hope u r all well!
> 
> FLArmy I've gots lots of cold air to send ya!
> 
> Mrs. Mb I'm sorry ur not well, hope today is a better day!
> 
> Comet how r u?
> 
> Ashley I'm so sorry ur stressed, hang in there! Hopefully things get better soon!
> 
> Thank u all for being a great support system. It's really saved me through all my ups and downs. Best thread in this site for sure!

Have a safe trip! 


muffinbabes4 said:


> Morning luvs! 11 dpo today!! Holy monkey!!
> 
> Hope all is good today, I'm distracted pretty good by property searching but I think we found a piece
> 
> (Flarmy it's off of Pritchard rd. In jax)
> 
> Will be so happy if we buy it will put deposit today!!! Hurray&#9825;&#9825; need lots of dust prayers and fingers and toes crossed! xxxx
> 
> Hope all is good with your stress and dh ash :hugs:

Lots of house :dust: for you! 


makeupgirl said:


> Hi ladies! Would love to join ya'll.. :)
> 
> Hubby & I are on our first month TTC #1 and I'm currently 2-3DPO. The wait is absolutely killing me! Having lots of pain near my ovaries and very sore boobies. How do you keep yourself busy when waiting?!

Welcome! The first cycle is definitely super exciting! We keep ourselves busy by coming in here :laugh2:. My first symptom was sore boobs around 6dpo! Lots of :dust: for you.

Can't wait to see everyone's tests start popping up the next couple weeks!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi makeup!! Umm well hun just go to sleep for 2 weeks would be the best thing!!! :rofl: 
But good luck with that! So just be as busy as possible is my only suggestion! ! Gl to you hun!!


----------



## maybe8

Guys...I'm still around. Keeping up with everybody. I'm just in a funk and hiding out.

I hope everyone is good, always wish the best for you guys!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck flying corn!! Lol I'm watching 'home alone', so I thought was funny you were at the Chicago aurport!! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome makeup.

the tww is killer. we are all here to do our best to distract, but i will warn... We are poas addicts and tend to encourage early testing. FX you get your bfp!

:hugs: oh maybe, hope you are doing better soon.


And muffin i agree... If you could sleep the entire tww that would have been a much faster way to handle it lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Maybe8, sorry to hear you're in a funk, I know how that can be. Take the time you need for yourself and we'll be here when you need us :)

Quick bumpdate... Family was commenting on Halloween how I looked like I finally look pregnant. Hey I'll take it, I'm glad to be out of the "is she pregnant or just overweight?" stage :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney that bump is absolutely adorable!!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; time is flying by!


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ash- I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Being a military wife myself I can say I understand how unsettling some of the things our guys are put through are. I truly hope everything works out for you, your dh, and your kiddos. FX that when you go to your u/s the SCH will be finally gone and all will be looking great. :hugs:

Thanks girl. It's just depressing me right now because it's getting closer to the holidays and all I want to do is be happy and enjoy this pregnancy and not stress out about everything. I feel like everything is hitting all at once. 



pinkpassion said:


> Ash... I'm so sorry, I can't imagine!!! :hugs:

:hugs:



xxmyheartxx said:


> :hi: can i join please &#9786;

Welcome :D



busytulip said:


> Hi myheart :wave:
> 
> Ash :hugs:

:hugs:



luvmyfam said:


> Ashley Im so sorry you are going through so much :(. Big hugs:hugs:.
> 
> 
> Here is my progression so far.

Thank you :hugs:

Your tests look so good!



Cornfieldland said:


> Hi guys! I'm at the Chicago airport waiting for my connecting flight to San Francisco, then to Oregon. Long day!! I'll be with my family there for 10days. It's 9am here and I just ate half a jalapeño cheese super bagel AND and panini....nap time! Hope u r all well!
> 
> FLArmy I've gots lots of cold air to send ya!
> 
> Mrs. Mb I'm sorry ur not well, hope today is a better day!
> 
> Comet how r u?
> 
> Ashley I'm so sorry ur stressed, hang in there! Hopefully things get better soon!
> 
> Thank u all for being a great support system. It's really saved me through all my ups and downs. Best thread in this site for sure!

Have fun with your family!

I hope they do too :(



Disneymom1129 said:


> It's a bummer that you haven't been able to enjoy your pregnancy at all with everything going on. Hopefully your upcoming u/s will help put your mind at ease. Hope things turn out well for your husband in the end, whatever may be going on.

I'm hoping it helps me too. I'm a worry wart naturally so all of this is just making me go crazy. 



makeupgirl said:


> Hi ladies! Would love to join ya'll.. :)
> 
> Hubby & I are on our first month TTC #1 and I'm currently 2-3DPO. The wait is absolutely killing me! Having lots of pain near my ovaries and very sore boobies. How do you keep yourself busy when waiting?!

Welcome : )



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hope all is good with your stress and dh ash :hugs:

:hugs: thanks muffin 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Maybe8, sorry to hear you're in a funk, I know how that can be. Take the time you need for yourself and we'll be here when you need us :)
> 
> Quick bumpdate... Family was commenting on Halloween how I looked like I finally look pregnant. Hey I'll take it, I'm glad to be out of the "is she pregnant or just overweight?" stage :laugh2:

Such a cute little bump!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks for all of the hugs and positivity ladies. I have no one else to vent to about all of this stuff so it's nice to have you all. 

Basically all of this stuff with DH could lead to legal/court issues in regards to what happened last week. Like I said I can't really say much because I don't know what's happening but I've been freaking out. I just want to be stress free and to enjoy the holidays and my family :( He's talking to people today to get more info on everything and I'm hoping it will all get resolved and we can put it behind us and enjoy the next few months.


----------



## ccoastgal

Hello ladies. I am sorry to all who are having a hard time and I hope it gets better. To all you bump mammas I hope everything is going well for you guys I can't believe some of you are getting so close to the end! That is so exciting!!

AFM I have been really depressed lately I am trying not to be but I can't help it. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that one of our friends wife is like 21 weeks right now and I have to see her on Friday for my DH's graduation and while I am happy for them it is so hard to not be affected by it. They got pregnant first try and with PCOS. and I am over here on our 5th month not very optimistic because DH works nights which we don't see each other on the weekdays anymore due to it. And I feel like they parade it around and s***. Also yesterday I felt as if I was ovulating OPK said I wasn't but I had horrible pain over my ovary which radiated to my lower back and down my thigh... Today is better though. 

Sorry I feel that this post is very selfish and a downer. I just really needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## maybe8

Disneymom1129 said:


> Maybe8, sorry to hear you're in a funk, I know how that can be. Take the time you need for yourself and we'll be here when you need us :)
> 
> Quick bumpdate... Family was commenting on Halloween how I looked like I finally look pregnant. Hey I'll take it, I'm glad to be out of the "is she pregnant or just overweight?" stage :laugh2:

That is the cutest bump....I don't think you could ever be considered fat!!!!


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies....just doing a quick pop in...

Ash hun :hugs.....I hope and pray everything works out well for you and DH. So sorry about all your going through....

Corn Boo...hope you have a safe trip and a wonderful time with your family...

Flarmy, how are things with you, DH and the job search, still praying:hugs:

5Stars....hope you had a wonderful 40th Boo....

Daisy...truly glad to see you:hugs:

:hi: and welcome xxmyheart and makeup....hope you have a great time with our lil family...

Disney...CUTE bump, you do look preggers:hugs:

Muffin honey....:dust: for house hunting and you're sooo good at 11dpo...you go girl....

luvmyfam....that's a good looking progression girl.....:hugs:

Maybe.... good to see you honey....

Ccoast honey...I'm sorry you feel this way but I understand......

Hope everyone is doing well......:hugs: and :kiss: to all


----------



## Pato

AFM.....I'm CD 11 today.....:coffee: that's it.....


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry to all the ladies struggling right now... trust me when I say I know what you are feeling... it took many years to even get my first bfp , then lost it and lost 2 more after that before finally getting my bfp with dd.. and well you all know about my last loss and this pregnancy. I know how it is to be happy for someone but miserable for yourself!!!! I felt like that coming in here after my loss. That my bump buddies were continuing fine without me :sad2: and I felt all alone and left out!!!! 
Keep your chins up and keep positive, try to find something to focus on, a house project, a personal goal, baby related projects.. try to keep your mind busy (I know it's difficult )!!!! We are all here for you through it all!!!!
:hugs: I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coast :hugs: &#9825;&#9825; I'm sorry your feeling down luv, turn that frown upside down, you will have a lo before you know it! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Disney that bump is absolutely adorable!!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; time is flying by!

Thanks! :flower: It sure is :wacko:


ashleyg said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe8, sorry to hear you're in a funk, I know how that can be. Take the time you need for yourself and we'll be here when you need us :)
> 
> Quick bumpdate... Family was commenting on Halloween how I looked like I finally look pregnant. Hey I'll take it, I'm glad to be out of the "is she pregnant or just overweight?" stage :laugh2:
> 
> Such a cute little bump!!Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs:


ccoastgal said:


> Hello ladies. I am sorry to all who are having a hard time and I hope it gets better. To all you bump mammas I hope everything is going well for you guys I can't believe some of you are getting so close to the end! That is so exciting!!
> 
> AFM I have been really depressed lately I am trying not to be but I can't help it. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that one of our friends wife is like 21 weeks right now and I have to see her on Friday for my DH's graduation and while I am happy for them it is so hard to not be affected by it. They got pregnant first try and with PCOS. and I am over here on our 5th month not very optimistic because DH works nights which we don't see each other on the weekdays anymore due to it. And I feel like they parade it around and s***. Also yesterday I felt as if I was ovulating OPK said I wasn't but I had horrible pain over my ovary which radiated to my lower back and down my thigh... Today is better though.
> 
> Sorry I feel that this post is very selfish and a downer. I just really needed to get this off my chest.

I'm sorry you're depressed here lately. We're all here for you and you're more than welcome to vent as much as you need to! A lot of ladies here are going through the exact same thing, that's one of the beautiful things about this thread is that a lot of us can relate in one way or another :hugs:


maybe8 said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe8, sorry to hear you're in a funk, I know how that can be. Take the time you need for yourself and we'll be here when you need us :)
> 
> Quick bumpdate... Family was commenting on Halloween how I looked like I finally look pregnant. Hey I'll take it, I'm glad to be out of the "is she pregnant or just overweight?" stage :laugh2:
> 
> That is the cutest bump....I don't think you could ever be considered fat!!!!Click to expand...

Lol, thanks! I was working the angles big time :haha:


Pato said:


> AFM.....I'm CD 11 today.....:coffee: that's it.....

:dust: :dust: When's your test date? EDIT: Nevermind, thought you meant 11 DPO lol. I'm a dummy.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well hi luvs!!! 

So I haven't had a longer lp then 10 days, in months!! if no af for the rest of the day today it will be 11!! Hurray!! And if no af by tomorrow afternoon 12 dpo I'll test ;) 

So either way my body is starting to behave!! :trouble:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay muffin!!!!!!

OK so the much anticipated burp cloths are on their way to being finished... I had taken a huge break from them because my friend wanted me to make curtain and bedskirt for her soon to be baby girls nursery!! 
So today I cut and prepped all 138 burp cloths... yes that's right ONE HUNDRED AND THIRTY-EIGHT!!!!!! ugh I'm tired!!! :rofl: .. I'll start sewing and start posting pics!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-03 06.24.01.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









20151103_142742-1.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh sweet pink! I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## makeupgirl

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi makeup!! Umm well hun just go to sleep for 2 weeks would be the best thing!!! :rofl:
> But good luck with that! So just be as busy as possible is my only suggestion! ! Gl to you hun!!




FLArmyWife said:


> Welcome makeup.
> 
> the tww is killer. we are all here to do our best to distract, but i will warn... We are poas addicts and tend to encourage early testing. FX you get your bfp!
> 
> :hugs: oh maybe, hope you are doing better soon.
> 
> 
> And muffin i agree... If you could sleep the entire tww that would have been a much faster way to handle it lol

LOL!! :haha: Jeeze at the moment I feel like I actually could sleep for an entire 2 weeks! It's already rubbed off on me.. 3DPO and I took a test! Haha I guess I thought somehow I ovulated early and I would miraculously be pregnant already. I thought I saw a faint line, but no.. it was negative. As big as a negative could be. Oh well.. :shrug:

Hope you ladies are hanging in there! Excited to see some BFP's :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Maybe8, sorry to hear you're in a funk, I know how that can be. Take the time you need for yourself and we'll be here when you need us :)
> 
> Quick bumpdate... Family was commenting on Halloween how I looked like I finally look pregnant. Hey I'll take it, I'm glad to be out of the "is she pregnant or just overweight?" stage :laugh2:

Such a cute bump!



ashleyg said:


> Thanks for all of the hugs and positivity ladies. I have no one else to vent to about all of this stuff so it's nice to have you all.
> 
> Basically all of this stuff with DH could lead to legal/court issues in regards to what happened last week. Like I said I can't really say much because I don't know what's happening but I've been freaking out. I just want to be stress free and to enjoy the holidays and my family :( He's talking to people today to get more info on everything and I'm hoping it will all get resolved and we can put it behind us and enjoy the next few months.


:hugs: everything will work out. Just focus on the day by day for now and try to enjoy the little moments




ccoastgal said:


> AFM I have been really depressed lately I am trying not to be but I can't help it. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that one of our friends wife is like 21 weeks right now and I have to see her on Friday for my DH's graduation and while I am happy for them it is so hard to not be affected by it. They got pregnant first try and with PCOS. and I am over here on our 5th month not very optimistic because DH works nights which we don't see each other on the weekdays anymore due to it. And I feel like they parade it around and s***. Also yesterday I felt as if I was ovulating OPK said I wasn't but I had horrible pain over my ovary which radiated to my lower back and down my thigh... Today is better though.
> 
> Sorry I feel that this post is very selfish and a downer. I just really needed to get this off my chest.

you're not being selfish at all. We all at some point have really struggled. It is perfectly normal to be happy but still jealous/upset at how easily other have it sometimes. heck I got bitten by the green giant when one of my bnb buddies got her bfp.. and I feel so bad because she had had an mc at 12 weeks and really deserved it but at the time I was just loathing the fact she got hers before me. accepting that every body is different and your little one will come to you when it is meant to is the only advice I have. 
FX you get your bfp soon!




Pato said:


> Flarmy, how are things with you, DH and the job search, still praying:hugs:

sadly still nothing on that front... dh did get registered to take his security license class.. it's 2 weeks long and he has a standing job offer for security, he just has to get his license first. The class is contingent though on 4 people actually showing up for the class and right now dh is only registrant number 4 so if someone decides to back out then that'll fall through and the course will be rescheduled.
I have probably done a total of 30 applications... and completed about 15 job assessments. been on about 3 interviews... still nothing. Sadly I think because when I go to the interviews I can't hide my pregnancy anymore and no one wants to hire someone that will be having to take off in 3 months... even though most of what I've applied for is seasonal and would technically end before I'm due anyways.. :shrug: so I'm just kinda at the acceptance phase and hoping that something pulls through for dh soon. Though I feel terrible that come spring he'll be working and going to school while I just sit at home... I hate feeling like I don't contribute. Dh did find out though that there is a program on base where teachers/students can drop their kids off at a child care center and it's an option should I find something a few days a week in the spring. DH could take Aeneas and drop him off while he's at class and I could work. Would be kinda nice too because I might end up with an hour or so on either end (before or after work) that I could do house work or something without juggling baby. Or, depending on price, might just send Aeneas to child care one day a week to give me a reprieve to clean, do laundry, etc. but it is all a wait and see. Won't really know what's going on until spring semester starts, dh starts work, and Aeneas is born. Thank you for continued prayers though.



Pato said:


> AFM.....I'm CD 11 today.....:coffee: that's it.....

Oh I truly hope you get to join the bfp list soon. You deserve it so much hun.




muffinbabes4 said:


> Well hi luvs!!!
> 
> So I haven't had a longer lp then 10 days, in months!! if no af for the rest of the day today it will be 11!! Hurray!! And if no af by tomorrow afternoon 12 dpo I'll test ;)
> 
> So either way my body is starting to behave!! :trouble:

:happydance: yay! such a positive way to look at things. FX the longer lp means your sticky bean is right around the corner
Cannot wait to see your test tomorrow!



pinkpassion said:


> OK so the much anticipated burp cloths are on their way to being finished... I had taken a huge break from them because my friend wanted me to make curtain and bedskirt for her soon to be baby girls nursery!!
> So today I cut and prepped all 138 burp cloths... yes that's right ONE HUNDRED AND THIRTY-EIGHT!!!!!! ugh I'm tired!!! :rofl: .. I'll start sewing and start posting pics!!!!

Can't wait to see pics



makeupgirl said:


> LOL!! :haha: Jeeze at the moment I feel like I actually could sleep for an entire 2 weeks! It's already rubbed off on me.. 3DPO and I took a test! Haha I guess I thought somehow I ovulated early and I would miraculously be pregnant already. I thought I saw a faint line, but no.. it was negative. As big as a negative could be. Oh well.. :shrug:
> 
> Hope you ladies are hanging in there! Excited to see some BFP's :)

:haha: you're in good company... we've had testers at 2dpo before :winkwink:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney u look pregnant for sure and r super cute!

Pink... U r talented! I wish I could sew or be that crafty! You will have to start a etsy site for ur burp clothes :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! Lol Your 8oz filet mignon is making me hungry! ! 
How are you feeling luv?


Afm ok guys I'm having cramping on my right side? And keep checking for af every time I go to pee ..have only EWCM what..?? ok as yall know I'm pretty scant on the ewcm usually anyways, hardly get it at O even. ... and never would it be when af is due? Anyone experience this with bfp recently help meeee lol.. 

Or do yall normally get it before af? I mean not the milky sticky stuff the actual ewcm


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yep lots of cm around my bfp time! FX


----------



## Mrs. MB

All the new ladies - big BIG big welcome!!! 

Ashley - I'm so sorry love. Being stressed and pregnant is no bueno. And you have your DD too... Sending you huge hugs. I know with the military things are very different but I work in law enforcement so if there's anything I can help with, please let me know. 

Disney - yay for bumpdate! Love the bump. Absolutely adorable!

CCoastal - I'm sorry you're frustrated. It's a bummer. The longer we're in the TTC process the more pregnant women come out of the woodwork... They're everywhere (obviously ladies on this thread are not included in the rant, lol)... I have to say for me it was especially hard at my appointment on 10/22 for the cryotherapy... waiting to have my cervix frozen with ten pregnant women and two with newborns... I kinda wanted to cry. So big hugs!

FLArmy  - Are either you or hubby good at writing? There are a lot of marketing agencies that employ freelance writers for their websites. In my old life I handled accounts for freelancers that wrote for "key words" and it doesn't pay all that much but some people supplemented their income nicely. If it's something you want to look into, let me know and I'll ask hubby since he's still in the marketing world. 

AFM: Finally feeling better today! Was actually productive at work. My FIL is coming in today and will be staying for a month. Let's see how much BD we can get in with him around... Think I'm about to go buy some OPKs and some PreSeed since my CM is apparently going to be hostile after my procedure...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb Lol good luck bd with fil there! ! You can borrow the bat on your O days :haha: hehehe &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; lots of dust to you luv


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - you need to start manufacturing those bats like Pink is manufacturing the burp clothes. I might break a few so keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs mb, we both like writing. I started college with an English major and dh is an avid writer. Some info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

Fx you are able to catch that egg even with your FIL being there.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I will mrs.mb!!! :rofl: 

:trouble:


----------



## busytulip

welcome makeup :hi:

Disney that's a beautiful bump

Good luck to all our upcoming testers!

ccoast :hugs: you shouldn't ever feel like you can't vent here

muffin ewcm before bfp is a thing. crossing my fingers so tightly for you!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u busy &#9825;&#9825; How are you luv?


----------



## luvmyfam

Disney you have such a cute bump!!

Ashley I hope whatever it is gets resolved very soon dh you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy!!


----------



## luvmyfam

muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm ok guys I'm having cramping on my right side? And keep checking for af every time I go to pee ..have only EWCM what..?? ok as yall know I'm pretty scant on the ewcm usually anyways, hardly get it at O even. ... and never would it be when af is due? Anyone experience this with bfp recently help meeee lol..
> 
> Or do yall normally get it before af? I mean not the milky sticky stuff the actual ewcm

My ovaries ached from about 6 dpo to 10 dpo! Mostly my right but both were achy and hurting.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ok muffin I'm waiting for that test!!


----------



## pinkpassion

:coffee: ... me too muffin!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh muffin... where are you :coffee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol I'm waiting till lunch!!! &#9825; I know I know!!! :coffee: 

Yall have behaved well though! We are quite a bunch of addicts!!! :haha: 

So I figured a good time is lunch time if af doesn't show by then ..fx

Plus dh is at the dr. And he took my truck... my diaper bag is in it where I have my hidden frer lmbo! I new if I kept them inside and available they would have beeeeen GONE .. he should be back by lunch time though


----------



## mommyxofxone

alright ladies coming to you for help. i've reached that wonderful point in pregnancy where constipation has hit.

normally have a bit of ibs-c but can manage with vitamin d (cause it's all from a deficiency) and now i'm suffering because it's NOT doing it's job. i've tried prune juice- nothing, some raisins, nothing, it's really stuck, does anyone have a good trick i could try? i'm dying.


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol I'm waiting till lunch!!! &#9825; I know I know!!! :coffee:
> 
> Yall have behaved well though! We are quite a bunch of addicts!!! :haha:
> 
> So I figured a good time is lunch time if af doesn't show by then ..fx
> 
> Plus dh is at the dr. And he took my truck... my diaper bag is in it where I have my hidden frer lmbo! I new if I kept them inside and available they would have beeeeen GONE .. he should be back by lunch time though


hmph.. well I guess we can wait until lunch lol.. love that you hid a frer in the diaper bag. cannot wait to see the test! 




mommyxofxone said:


> alright ladies coming to you for help. i've reached that wonderful point in pregnancy where constipation has hit.
> 
> normally have a bit of ibs-c but can manage with vitamin d (cause it's all from a deficiency) and now i'm suffering because it's NOT doing it's job. i've tried prune juice- nothing, some raisins, nothing, it's really stuck, does anyone have a good trick i could try? i'm dying.

Thankfully I didn't have this problem.. but I do have some advice

A few years ago my mom had bought fiber one bars.. I tried one and it was SOO good.. I ate like 3 that day.. to say the least I thought I was sick later that day due to my bathroom visit :blush: you could always try that.. Hope you get some relief soon!

Also you can use epson salt aparently :shrug:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo flarmy I know right! Yes I did, I have too! Even yesterday I went to walmart alone... and dh said , "u haven't been buying them little sticks again have u?" Me... no??? "Remember u told me I have a built in ultrasound and it tells me if I'm pregnant sweetie pie"... bahaha hah whatever! !! :rofl: rediculous right?? Me buying "little sticks" to pee on


----------



## makeupgirl

I've only just joined you ladies and I'm DYING to see some BFP's! Lol. Excited for you Muffin!

I've been having quite bad 'cramps' down there since Sunday (ovulated Saturday). I chalked it up to ovulation pains but last night and today, the pain is so severe I don't want to get out of bed. I have endo but I've never in a million years felt this way. The only way I can describe the pain is like when a cyst bursts.. I'm actually starting to get quite worried! /:


----------



## makeupgirl

FLArmyWife said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm waiting till lunch!!! &#9825; I know I know!!! :coffee:
> 
> Yall have behaved well though! We are quite a bunch of addicts!!! :haha:
> 
> So I figured a good time is lunch time if af doesn't show by then ..fx
> 
> Plus dh is at the dr. And he took my truck... my diaper bag is in it where I have my hidden frer lmbo! I new if I kept them inside and available they would have beeeeen GONE .. he should be back by lunch time though
> 
> 
> hmph.. well I guess we can wait until lunch lol.. love that you hid a frer in the diaper bag. cannot wait to see the test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> alright ladies coming to you for help. i've reached that wonderful point in pregnancy where constipation has hit.
> 
> normally have a bit of ibs-c but can manage with vitamin d (cause it's all from a deficiency) and now i'm suffering because it's NOT doing it's job. i've tried prune juice- nothing, some raisins, nothing, it's really stuck, does anyone have a good trick i could try? i'm dying.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully I didn't have this problem.. but I do have some advice
> 
> A few years ago my mom had bought fiber one bars.. I tried one and it was SOO good.. I ate like 3 that day.. to say the least I thought I was sick later that day due to my bathroom visit :blush: you could always try that.. Hope you get some relief soon!
> 
> Also you can use epson salt aparently :shrug:Click to expand...

Second the use of Fiber One bars! :haha: I've always used Benefiber for my IBS. I know it says to use like a teaspoon or so, but I go hog wild on my bad days and use one or two tablespoons.. Oops. It gets the job done though. And it doesn't have a taste so I put it in juice and it's quite nice! 

Or go straight to the Mexican food.. The spicier the better. That's always, always, always helped me! :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin you're killing me!! I guess I need to be a stalker on here today lol 

I will still be checking in every once in a while but this week my sister & nephew will be here so I won't be on as much. I know Saturday I'll be dying to tell you all the gender though ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Lmbo flarmy I know right! Yes I did, I have too! Even yesterday I went to walmart alone... and dh said , "u haven't been buying them little sticks again have u?" Me... no??? "Remember u told me I have a built in ultrasound and it tells me if I'm pregnant sweetie pie"... bahaha hah whatever! !! :rofl: rediculous right?? Me buying "little sticks" to pee on

:haha: gotta love the way men see things... next time he says something about the build in ultrasound tell him you're not a teletubby!



makeupgirl said:


> I've only just joined you ladies and I'm DYING to see some BFP's! Lol. Excited for you Muffin!
> 
> I've been having quite bad 'cramps' down there since Sunday (ovulated Saturday). I chalked it up to ovulation pains but last night and today, the pain is so severe I don't want to get out of bed. I have endo but I've never in a million years felt this way. The only way I can describe the pain is like when a cyst bursts.. I'm actually starting to get quite worried! /:

:hugs: I feel you girl. It could be that your endo is progressively getting worse.. which sucks.. have you talk to your dr about having a procedure to remove some of the endo? 



.hopeful.one. said:


> Muffin you're killing me!! I guess I need to be a stalker on here today lol
> 
> I will still be checking in every once in a while but this week my sister & nephew will be here so I won't be on as much. I know Saturday I'll be dying to tell you all the gender though ;)

I cannot wait to hear the results!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful we can't wait for the gender!! Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## makeupgirl

makeupgirl said:


> I've only just joined you ladies and I'm DYING to see some BFP's! Lol. Excited for you Muffin!
> 
> I've been having quite bad 'cramps' down there since Sunday (ovulated Saturday). I chalked it up to ovulation pains but last night and today, the pain is so severe I don't want to get out of bed. I have endo but I've never in a million years felt this way. The only way I can describe the pain is like when a cyst bursts.. I'm actually starting to get quite worried! /:

:hugs: I feel you girl. It could be that your endo is progressively getting worse.. which sucks.. have you talk to your dr about having a procedure to remove some of the endo? 

I haven't seen a GP about it since I moved to the UK but I had a lap done in March of 2011 back home and my doc was able to remove what little patches were there. Since then, I've had the occasional twinge and pain during sex, but nothing like this! I'm like off limits at the moment! Broken down. Send help. :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mommy .. have you tried eating just raisins? Or apples? Works wonders!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

makeupgirl said:


> I haven't seen a GP about it since I moved to the UK but I had a lap done in March of 2011 back home and my doc was able to remove what little patches were there. Since then, I've had the occasional twinge and pain during sex, but nothing like this! I'm like off limits at the moment! Broken down. Send help. :haha:

it might be time for another lap. I know after my lap in 2011 I felt good but after coming off bcp in 2014 to start trying it got REALLY bad and my dr and I had to have a talk that it was probably time for another one. 

Hope you get some relief soon


----------



## muffinbabes4

Feels like someone hit me in the lower back with my own bat! :trouble: Well not that bad but we all know what that could mean .. no cramps just lower back ugh!! 

Soooo I may wait till this evening to test . It's just pointless to waste 1 now after I've done so good


----------



## FLArmyWife

AF better stay away!


----------



## luvmyfam

makeupgirl said:


> I've only just joined you ladies and I'm DYING to see some BFP's! Lol. Excited for you Muffin!
> 
> I've been having quite bad 'cramps' down there since Sunday (ovulated Saturday). I chalked it up to ovulation pains but last night and today, the pain is so severe I don't want to get out of bed. I have endo but I've never in a million years felt this way. The only way I can describe the pain is like when a cyst bursts.. I'm actually starting to get quite worried! /:

It sounds like you could have an ovarian cyst. Mine have been pretty painful in the past. I would call your GYN and get in if it continues. I hope it gets better though :hugs:.


----------



## luvmyfam

muffinbabes4 said:


> Feels like someone hit me in the lower back with my own bat! :trouble: Well not that bad but we all know what that could mean .. no cramps just lower back ugh!!
> 
> Soooo I may wait till this evening to test . It's just pointless to waste 1 now after I've done so good


You're killing me! :winkwink: I had back pain and pressure too before my BFP. Really hoping this is it for you muffin [-o&lt;[-o&lt;!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank you luvmyfam!! With the other 4 I've always had super cramps but I don't remember exactly where I do remember it always felt like af, 
I guess it is what it is!! And im more not believing because we havent been careful for a while now... 

dh still isn't back yet ugh!! :trouble:


----------



## Disneymom1129

mommy, if you need relief sooner than later then milk of magnesia is okay to take during pregnancy. For me I HAVE to eat fiber every day or else I get backed up big time. Eating a bowl of frosted mini wheats in the morning does the trick for me. Also those fiber one bars that flarmy mentioned work great too, but they're a little TOO good so don't eat more than one! lol. 

MUFFIN OMG WOMAN NOW YOU'RE WAITING FOR THIS EVENING?! The suspense is killing me!  Hope the cramps and aching are a good sign! FX!

hopeful I am looking forward to hearing how your gender reveal goes!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol agreed the fiber one bats can be too good. 

Muffin he better hurry up


----------



## Mrs. MB

Mommy - I've had problems for the last ten years... had my bowels impacted during surgery and they didn't heal right. In my unfortunate case nothing works so I have to drink this tea... Super Slimming by Triple Leaf. It's not at all slimming, lol, but it sure gets things moving along. I don't know if it's safe during pregnancy though... Alternatively... Not my favorite thing in the world but enemas do work great... 

Muffin - This evening??? OMG!!! Don't you know everyone pretty much has to POAS at least once a day for my pleasure since I'm missing my fertile window this month? POAS! POAS! I'm going on strike... Kidding obviously. Will be waiting for that pic with bated breath :)

AFM: FIL got in last night and with all the excitement and his jet lag (or the opposite) we didn't get to go to bed until 2am... This morning was another sh** show... Yeah, I don't know how in the world I'm going to get anything done in the next month...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahhaah :rofl: 

Dh has my tests in the truck!!! Lol I am unpatiently waiting for him to get home with the bat!!!!


Ok i just talked to dh, he said he got called out on a job and isn't going to be home for a while wtheck!!?? 
Soo I'm getting myself ready and am going to have my grandma sit with the kids because his truck has no carseats.. and take his truck to friggin walmart 

Where is my bat :trouble:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aaaah! Can't wait Muffin!!!! Fx for you!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Can't wait to see muffin!


----------



## Pato

:rofl:...you bunch are hilarious...OMG Muffin my chest is hurting from holding my breath....

Hopeful...when I get really backed up I use a bit of milk of magnesia or I drink tons of water...works like a charm for me....


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh goodness muffin doesn't he know yet when testing day is :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. MB

If he knew it was testing day he would go camping with that diaper bag :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol true mrs mb.

Come on muffin bfp


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I'm at Walmart I actually got ahold of a regular frer not a new one, (def. Not rapid release) 

It's not a barring bfp so I guess it would show up by now. I see a faint that's it. Boooooo

Verrrrry faint that's why i waited so it would be for sure bfp or bfn


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We need a pic!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok but u probably won't even be able to see it ugh!! 
I'll put a pic in hold on


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm super bummed
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-04-15-57-11.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 31









Screenshot_2015-11-04-15-57-19.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yall are cracking me up!! Ahahahah so yes if he knew... he would not have went camping with the diaper bag!!!! :trouble:

And I swear if I don't get a faint line on every test I take !! Ugh.. but atleast my lp is longer! Yay ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I can definitely see faint on that FRER


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol thanks mrs.mb, I feel like every test I've ever taken has a faint , I think I may cry


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - have you had your hormone levels checked since you had your DD?


----------



## muffinbabes4

No mrs.mb should I? She (dr.) told me they would level out , because i told her about my lp, but no testing .. she said she is sure when I'm totally finished nursing everything will go back to normal .. 
But good gravy how long does it take!? I mean I'm still nursing but I've gotten pregnant before while nursing so idk


----------



## muffinbabes4

I guess I'll take another tomorrow if af hasn't shown and if it's the same I'll know I'm not .

I thought is be safe because this is a old frer and they were pretty good and gave no bs faint lines like the new ones lol

Sorry yall I'm really bummed


----------



## FLArmyWife

I feel like I see something muffin. Fx af stays away even if it means an even longer lp.

Might be worth asking to have your levels checked


----------



## praying4no2

I definitely see a line.on the second test.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - IDK, I think I would by now... Just because of the faint tests - something is throwing them off... Either that or you have the worst luck with them. Have you tried any other brands to see if it does the same thing? I know blue dye is evil but for comparison purposes?

I'm just ready to throw a tizzy... Why can't we all just have BFPs? I'll have a round of pregnancy for everyone please! Shaken - not stirred...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb! !!!!! :haha: 

And I believe I will call and make an app. Asap.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am really hoping this is the real thing for you Muffin. Those faint tests are so horrible to you. I am with the other ladies on getting your levels tested. Still have my fx for you!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Fx'd muffin, I see it but I see all your faints :/ I want this to be IT for you!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

And Muffin - frustration totally understood... 

I just wanted to go and hide when the Dr. told me that I most likely contracted HPV many years ago since I've been with DH so long but it was dormant and a hormonal change caused it to come out of hiding... Hormonal change was getting off BCP... How F-ED UP is that?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank you guys I got a couple different kinds I already had the frer at home as in the diaper bag..lol...I went ahead and got a box of EPT also I know blue dye but usually ept doesn't give me a faint blue line until after the 10 minute mark it's the generic brand test that do that I guess we'll see


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh muffin I'm hoping for a real bfp on your next test


----------



## mommyxofxone

Muffin I totally see that line!!!

Thanks ladies I'll try the fiber one bars!!!! Omg I definitely need something.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Af :trouble: it's ok!! 
I'm ok, I'm happy because my lp is longer 11 days is better them 9 and 10!!! 

Thank you my luvies for the support &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
I'm just gonna go back to not trying lol that seemed to work just fine ! But I truly believe when and if I will be blessed with another lo, it won't be on muffin time ;) 
I may do a checkup just because it's been a while .. 

And gl to all my luvs testing soon lots of dust and everything crossed !!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin :hugs: I love your positivity!!!! It really brings me great joy!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm: I'm doing well... having a bit of a rough day with my thoughts... I keep thinking "what if something is wrong with this baby" or "what if I lose this baby much later in the pregnancy "... I know all this stems from reading and watching things and seeing a thread on 2nd tri a lady lost her baby at 18+6 today. :sad2: I just don't understand how or why these things happen and I'm terrified of more loss and more heartache... and now I'm kind of worried, but mostly I just believe all is well! Only time will tell!!! :/ sorry for the downer post!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh muffin I'm sorry but your positivity rocks

Pink- anyone in your position would be anxious, nervous, and worried. Try to do your best to not let it being you down to much... when's your next appointment?


----------



## busytulip

muffin :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks flarmy :hugs: my ultrasound is on Tuesday. . Baby is doing well though, I can feel "him" moving and heard "his" heartbeat this am.. I limit myself to every other day or if absolutely needed once a day. But literally for just a few seconds, as soon as I find it I turn it off. Just knowing it's still there is good enough for me!!!!


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks flarmy :hugs: my ultrasound is on Tuesday. . Baby is doing well though, I can feel "him" moving and heard "his" heartbeat this am.. I limit myself to every other day or if absolutely needed once a day. But literally for just a few seconds, as soon as I find it I turn it off. Just knowing it's still there is good enough for me!!!!

I would be listening everyday....many times a day, just because you can. Worrying is normal and it sucks. I can't tell you not to worry, but do the best you can. We are all here to let you vent your worries....something about a burden shared.....


----------



## maybe8

Muffin...I'm sorry. Those damn frer have got to go. What is the next best thing to use? Maybe if we start a movement...nobody will buy their crappy tests!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks maybe!! It does help now that I can feel movements I don't feel the need quite as much to listen with the doppler!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink luv worrying is normal I'm sure lo is fine! I don't know and have always wondered why those terrible things happen too
:hugs: &#9825; just try to do the best you can to take it day by day and don't let fear steal your pregnancy joy luv you can't ever get that back! Xxxxxxx :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## luvmyfam

Oh Muffin I'm sorry! That's good news though that your LP is longer. I do think you need to talk to your Gyn about your faint lines and see if she can draw some labs. Really hoping you get your REAL BPF soon!:hugs:

Pink, I know it doesn't help hearing it, but all of your worries are totally normal! It's so hard not to worry and make up the "worst case" senarios in your head. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: ladies!!! I know, and I'm usually really good about not worrying because I know it doesn't help, but rarely it gets a little much and I think it is too good to be true!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- so glad you're able to feel little bean. and I completely understand using the doppler everyday. Just know you have so many people praying for you and sending your :dust: You're almost over the 1st tri hump! 
I still sometimes feel like something will go wrong so it's completely understandable considering what has happened to you for you to be leery


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG.... you're right, just FIVE more days until second tri!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup:


----------



## maybe8

Good morning guys!
I have officially lost my mind....took equate hpt this morning, could only see indent line, so smart me does an opk. What was I expecting? I am 10 dpo, temps have been higher than usual the last 4 days...witch due between tomorrow and Sunday. Ugh!

Hope everybody is doing good.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh maybe.. I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## Christy21

How is everyone? Congrats to this with bro, sorry to hide with bfn. Fx'd for next month for you. Af is due tomorrow or Sunday no signs yet, I have a lot of white can sone lotions some stretch. It actually fell out when I went to the bathroom (tmi sorry) m. I had a lot with my over pregnancies but don't want hopes up yet . Trying to hold off until Sunday x


----------



## Christy21

Sorry for the poor spelling above, I have a two year old trying to get attention. For some reason I cannot edit. It should have said congrats to those with bfp and I have got lotiony and stretchy white cm!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Christy- the cm sounds super promising. FX af never shows and you get a bfp


----------



## Christy21

Thanks? I really hope so &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Christy21

Silly iPhone! I meant Thanks! I really hope so x


----------



## mommyxofxone

muffin i'm so sorry about af :( but so glad you can be so positive!!!!


pink you can already feel baby at 12 weeks?! i couldn't feel dd til 20 something, wondering how soon with this one.


----------



## ccoastgal

You ladies are awesome!! <3 I felt so selfish with my last post but you all made me feel welcome and better! I appreciate every single one of you!! 

Muffin I am so sorry about AF showing. At least there is a silver lining with your LP. I agree with everyone else that you should see a GYN and ask them to draw your hormone levels just to be on the safe side and make sure everything is ok. Which it most likely is and could be off due to BF however it is always better to be safe. :flower:

I hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes I can!! I felt dd early too even despite an anterior placenta!!! I feel everything though, and I can't feel "him" all the time, just when I'm quiet and really still, but it's still reassuring nonetheless!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aw muffin sorry that dang :witch: showed up :(. I love your positive outlook though!


----------



## ashleyg

Aw muffin I'm sorry :( I was hoping to log on and see your positive test! Stupid AF!


----------



## ashleyg

Is it weird that I get like...phantom kicks? LOL! I'm only like 8 weeks so obviously it's not baby probably just gas bubbles or something. But they seriously feel like little baby kicks! I can't wait until I can actually start feeling baby moving for real :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bought the fiber one bars! Got a chocolate chip cookie one. I have to wait til dds not in the room or she'll try to steal it.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Just kidding. I'm not ready for this colder weather. :cold:


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Is it weird that I get like...phantom kicks? LOL! I'm only like 8 weeks so obviously it's not baby probably just gas bubbles or something. But they seriously feel like little baby kicks! I can't wait until I can actually start feeling baby moving for real :D

Since this is your second pregnancy you'll feel the flutters sooner! I SWORE I felt the little bubbly flutters by 9 weeks. 


mommyxofxone said:


> Bought the fiber one bars! Got a chocolate chip cookie one. I have to wait til dds not in the room or she'll try to steal it.

Yum! Hope they work for you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope they eork mommy


Im over here melting.. It is 83 with a real feel of 93. 

Ash- could be gas bubbles but is possible with second+ pregnancies to feel a little earlier, at least that is what I have read.

Sorry for the quick post... About to get on the road to go see the dr. So weird to think it is my last 4 week Ppointment.. After this they go to every 2 weeks. Feeling huge today and for some reason i am super nervous about this appointment


----------



## mommyxofxone

Good luck flarmy
Dot be nervous! Probably just he big change from four weeks to two! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy I'm melting also ugh it's sooo hot!!!
Good luck with your app!!!! &#9825; 

And thanks so all my girls for support &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## maybe8

Bfn with fmu frer. Nothing, zip, zilch, nada. 10 dpo. Got any stories about this turning around?

Good luck flarmy!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck flarmy with your appointment!!!

Maybe8, there are so many ladies who don't get bfps until later and all is just fine!!! Keep hope!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Since this is your second pregnancy you'll feel the flutters sooner! I SWORE I felt the little bubbly flutters by 9 weeks.

Really? That's nuts! Thats kind of how it feels now...like bubbles almost.



FLArmyWife said:


> Ash- could be gas bubbles but is possible with second+ pregnancies to feel a little earlier, at least that is what I have read.

That's what I've read too but I'm not sure how much sooner you'll feel something. I always thought 8 weeks is way too early lol


----------



## ashleyg

Hope all of you ladies are doing well! It's almost the weekend :D

AFM: DH works the weekend unfortunately :( But he's off Monday & on Wednesday for Veterans day which is also the day of my scan. I'm super anxious for it to get here! 

And it's actually cold here!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: It's nice of Fall to finally show up ;) It's supposed to be in the 50's all week next week, thank goodness. I'm SO relieved to be done with the 80 degree weather!


----------



## Holliems

I felt baby earlier the second time around. I think I was 4 months? I miss that feeling.


----------



## ashleyg

I know, I can't wait until they're more obvious


----------



## makeupgirl

Aww muffin, so sorry AF showed.. but your positivity is incredibly inspiring! I love it! <3 

I hope your appointment went well Flarmy! I'm jealous you have all the warm weather.. Remind me why I left Texas again?! Lol!


Erm.. Call me crazy.. Ok call me really crazy.. But I've POAS every single day since like 3DPO. I'm 6DPO today (roughly, could be 7) and I SWEAR I see a faint line.. AHHHHHHH

Update: think it was just an indent line & I have line eyes. False alarm.. /:

But these lower pelvic pains will not let up!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX you get a bfp makeup


appointment went well. got to ask a lot of questions and feel better getting answers. 

also he decided since I"m doing so well we'll do another 4 week interval instead of switching to the 2 week ones. He showed me how to measure from the pubic bone to the fundus(sp?) 

Today is an anniversary of sorts with dh so not sure how much I'll be on today, but I'll peak in on my phone whenever I get a chance.

Happy Friday ladies! hope everyone has a great day/weekend


----------



## pinkpassion

How you doing corn? How's your trip? How's little baby ?


Afm, won't be on much today. Preparing for the yard sale and such!! I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news flarmy!!! Glad you have one more 4 week visit!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Good morning lady's :) I've been reading, but haven't posted since I'm on my trip here. 
Haven't slept well, it's so strange to be apart from DH and kids, but nice to see my family. I went to a thrift store yesterday and they had baby clothes for 3$ a bag. The only good ones were girl clothes, so I bought a bag full. I figure I can donate it if it's a boy...3$ so can't go wrong.

We made a private scan appt in two weeks from today! I'm so excited! I hope they can see the gender! DH doesn't want to take time off for my 20wk scan with his new job so we are doing this after work. I feel like I'm starting to feel movement too...little flutters and kicks :) 

Hope u all have a great weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

have a great yard sale pink!

corn- how exciting! hope they can see gender


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad your appt went well Flarmy! 

GL with the yard sale Pink

makeup you should know better than to not share your pee sticks with us!! :haha:

Corn I can't believe you're 15 weeks! I had my private scan at 17 weeks and they saw her gender right away :). Can't wait to find out what you're having!

TGIF GUYS!! :thumbup:


----------



## Christy21

Hi ladies I was supposed to hold out till sun but today I just felt 'different' . I tested at lunchtime with a FRER and got my BFP!!!! I am so excited
Symptoms for me were a bit of boob pain at 3 and 4 dpo and I have had hip and back pain. Other than that the last two days I had had lots of white lotiony cm which has dried a bit today but the last two nights I haven't been able to eat my tea as felt really sick half way through and again when I had a sandwich at work. I still can't believe it will do another one tomorrow but it is a very clear line! Xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Christy. Will you post a picture? Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats christy!


----------



## Mrs. MB

I typed a big response yesterday and my computer ate it all :( I'm sorry for the things I missed responding to yesterday! I love all of you ladies!

FLArmy - so happy to hear that your doctor's appointment went well. Here's to four more weeks!

Christy21 - congrats. Post pics!!!

AFM: Sooo... this is really weird... My AF was only three days this cycle. My AF is never shorter than 5 days. I barely had few drops Sunday so counted Monday as CD 1... Then by Wednesday there was barely anything. Anything to be concerned with???

In good news - my old apartment was re-rented and I no longer have to pay rent for it! I am so relieved...

Hugs to all you lovelies and happy Friday!


----------



## FLArmyWife

MRs mb, I'm not sure. maybe just that you didn't have as much lining built up this month? mine were always regular in length so not much help
congrats on your old apt being rented and you no longer having to pay


----------



## maybe8

Christy21 said:


> Hi ladies I was supposed to hold out till sun but today I just felt 'different' . I tested at lunchtime with a FRER and got my BFP!!!! I am so excited
> Symptoms for me were a bit of boob pain at 3 and 4 dpo and I have had hip and back pain. Other than that the last two days I had had lots of white lotiony cm which has dried a bit today but the last two nights I haven't been able to eat my tea as felt really sick half way through and again when I had a sandwich at work. I still can't believe it will do another one tomorrow but it is a very clear line! Xxx

Congratulations!!! How many dpo?


----------



## Christy21

Thanks all, I am either 10 or 11 dpo so still early. Hope pic works


----------



## FLArmyWife

yep I see it Christy! congrats


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey Christy here is an inverted version of your pic 

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







christy.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats!! That's for sure a positive;)


----------



## Christy21

Thanks I still can't believe it so happy


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Christy!! What's your EDD? Are we into July yet?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats Christy!!!!!

Did the baking soda test today and it said girl lol


----------



## maybe8

Still in limbo...

My news....I booked my flight to see my son graduate basic training!!!


----------



## Christy21

Disneymom1129 said:


> Congrats Christy!! What's your EDD? Are we into July yet?

Well if I count from first day of last af it would be the 18th July or thereabouts


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't believe we are into July already! Congratulations Christy :) 

Sending love & baby dust to you all!


----------



## ashleyg

Mommas who have little ones I need some help!!!!

Okay so my daughter is almost 14 months old and *WILL NOT CHEW HER FOOD!!!* Last night I gave her some chicken pot pie and she choked on a piece of potato. At first I thought she was trying to gag it back up like she usually does with her food, but then I noticed that her face was turning red and she couldn't breathe. I had to yank her out of her highchair, turn her over on my knee, and hit her back until the piece of food came flying out of her mouth. OMG I almost had heart attack :cry:

How do I get her to chew???? I make the motions with my mouth but she wont really follow it. She's still eating pureed stuff because she tries to swallow everything whole I give her. I've been trying to give her softer stuff so she can learn but there's only so much I can make for her without repeating the same meals over and over. I want her to be able to eat what we have and to give her little snacks throughout the day (right now she gets applesauce and puffs) without worrying constantly if she's going to choke or not. But I don't want to make mushy food for me and DH all the time either :( Help ladies!!! 

Anyone have any suggestions?!


----------



## makeupgirl

Aww congrats Christy!!

Ashley - I have no advice to offer you but gosh that must have been scary! Fingers crossed she gets to chewing soon!


----------



## makeupgirl

Disneymom1129 said:


> Glad your appt went well Flarmy!
> 
> GL with the yard sale Pink
> 
> makeup you should know better than to not share your pee sticks with us!! :haha:
> 
> Corn I can't believe you're 15 weeks! I had my private scan at 17 weeks and they saw her gender right away :). Can't wait to find out what you're having!
> 
> TGIF GUYS!! :thumbup:

Bahahaha okay, okay.. Here are some from this morning with FMU. I swear I can see something very, very, very faint in person but not really on camera. My lighting isn't very good.. But here they are inverted (you have to zoom in :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## makeupgirl

Here's the 2nd..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> Congrats Christy!!!!!
> 
> Did the baking soda test today and it said girl lol

time will fly by and soon we'll know if it was right!



maybe8 said:


> Still in limbo...
> 
> My news....I booked my flight to see my son graduate basic training!!!

basic training graduation is so emotional. I was such a mess. so glad you get to go. 

as for being in limbo.. AF needs to beat it and a nice bfp needs to show up!



ashleyg said:


> Mommas who have little ones I need some help!!!!
> 
> Okay so my daughter is almost 14 months old and *WILL NOT CHEW HER FOOD!!!* Last night I gave her some chicken pot pie and she choked on a piece of potato. At first I thought she was trying to gag it back up like she usually does with her food, but then I noticed that her face was turning red and she couldn't breathe. I had to yank her out of her highchair, turn her over on my knee, and hit her back until the piece of food came flying out of her mouth. OMG I almost had heart attack :cry:
> 
> How do I get her to chew???? I make the motions with my mouth but she wont really follow it. She's still eating pureed stuff because she tries to swallow everything whole I give her. I've been trying to give her softer stuff so she can learn but there's only so much I can make for her without repeating the same meals over and over. I want her to be able to eat what we have and to give her little snacks throughout the day (right now she gets applesauce and puffs) without worrying constantly if she's going to choke or not. But I don't want to make mushy food for me and DH all the time either :( Help ladies!!!
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?!

I have no advice but I want to say I'm glad she's ok. :hugs: I'm sure that had to be scary!



Happy Saturday ladies! have a great weekend


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley- some kids don't like the textures very early on. my dd hated anything lumpy for a LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG time. honestly, we went back to purees for a really long time too. i can't remember the timeline- but i know most people were shocked when i said she just doesn't like the lumps, wasn't ready for it. so, i went back to purees. nothing wrong with it. she just may not be ready honestly. wait for her cues. when she's ready to chew she will. nothing wrong with it. Just doing things on her own :) in her own time! girls are good for that lol.

My pediatrician had suggested when my girl was teething to give her a frozen bagel. because she can chew it if she wants as it gets soggy in her mouth naturally. she LOVED That. we were doing at at 9 months. and then one day? she wouldn't chew anything again. you can try those puffs if you can find them, because they dissolve naturally in the mouth too so she can't choke. 

but i know it seems like a crisis right now but honsetly, she's only 14 months. she has her whole life to chew ;)


----------



## Pato

Christy21 said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Christy!! What's your EDD? Are we into July yet?
> 
> Well if I count from first day of last af it would be the 18th July or thereaboutsClick to expand...

Congratulations christy:happydance:...awesome...that will b my birthday


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Christy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Christy!! What's your EDD? Are we into July yet?
> 
> Well if I count from first day of last af it would be the 18th July or thereaboutsClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations christy:happydance:...awesome...that will b my birthdayClick to expand...

July 18th is my dh's bday too.. so your baby would be in good company :thumbup:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashely, the only advice that I can give is to start mixing in things that have a little texture into her purées really slowly. I started adding rice a little at a time to other foods. You can also try those tiny, tiny star pastas. Just cook them super soft and add them to veggies or whatever she is eating. If you are really concerned with it, you can always ask your pediatrician. My son has a texture issue. He is four and still won't eat anything with sauce on it. Lol. And nothing mixed, like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. It gets hard to feed him for sure. Hope it gets better soon! Hugs! I know how scary a choking baby is!!! Glad she is ok and you knew just what to do!


----------



## Christy21

Confirmed it with a CB digital this morning &#55357;&#56876;
Heading on over to first tri (tentitivley) good luck ladies for all those still to test this month and good luck to those for next month and the future m. Hope to see some of you over there soon xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## busytulip

Just popping in to wish everyone a lovely weekend!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Christy!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

busytulip said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a lovely weekend!

And you Busy. :hugs:

We are off to our local fireworks tonight. The kids are so excited! Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Christy!


----------



## ashleyg

makeupgirl said:


> Aww congrats Christy!!
> 
> Ashley - I have no advice to offer you but gosh that must have been scary! Fingers crossed she gets to chewing soon!

It was super scary! My heart was beating out of my chest. I never thought I would have to do that.



FLArmyWife said:


> I have no advice but I want to say I'm glad she's ok. :hugs: I'm sure that had to be scary!


Thanks FLArmy :hugs:



mommyxofxone said:


> ashley- some kids don't like the textures very early on. my dd hated anything lumpy for a LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG time. honestly, we went back to purees for a really long time too. i can't remember the timeline- but i know most people were shocked when i said she just doesn't like the lumps, wasn't ready for it. so, i went back to purees. nothing wrong with it. she just may not be ready honestly. wait for her cues. when she's ready to chew she will. nothing wrong with it. Just doing things on her own :) in her own time! girls are good for that lol.
> 
> My pediatrician had suggested when my girl was teething to give her a frozen bagel. because she can chew it if she wants as it gets soggy in her mouth naturally. she LOVED That. we were doing at at 9 months. and then one day? she wouldn't chew anything again. you can try those puffs if you can find them, because they dissolve naturally in the mouth too so she can't choke.
> 
> but i know it seems like a crisis right now but honsetly, she's only 14 months. she has her whole life to chew ;)

It's so weird because I don't think she has a texture problem. She LOVES to eat normal people food. She always wants to eat what's on my plate, she just doesn't try to chew anything. I try to give her as much practice with stuff she can learn to chew on but no matter what she seems to just want to swallow everything whole :(

I just don't want to be feeding her puree's at 21 months when I have a new baby to feed also. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashely, the only advice that I can give is to start mixing in things that have a little texture into her purées really slowly. I started adding rice a little at a time to other foods. You can also try those tiny, tiny star pastas. Just cook them super soft and add them to veggies or whatever she is eating. If you are really concerned with it, you can always ask your pediatrician. My son has a texture issue. He is four and still won't eat anything with sauce on it. Lol. And nothing mixed, like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. It gets hard to feed him for sure. Hope it gets better soon! Hugs! I know how scary a choking baby is!!! Glad she is ok and you knew just what to do!

I gave her Mac n cheese last night and she did okay with those. I think she's getting the hang of it. I give her rice pudding often and all she does it swallow it...not even try to chew lol. I will try out pastas and see how she does. Do you think Ravioli would be okay for her to practice grabbing and biting since it's super mushy already?


----------



## mommyxofxone

my dh's birthday is also the 18th :haha: that's funny!


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: So today marks a WEEK of no spotting/bleeding. My dr. said it was okay to try sex once I stop bleeding for a week. SO me and DH are going to try it tonight. I posted asking for advice about this on the SCH support thread but they haven't responded yet. I can't remember if there were a few of you ladies who have experience with an SCH before or not. *Pink*, I think you said you had one?

Anyways, we're going to give it a shot since she said I didn't have to check back in with her...just as long as I noticed there was no spotting or anything for a week it was okay to go ahead. Anyone who had a SCH notice any spotting after sex or after an O? Thanks ladies!! :D


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley- a few things...
For your dd.. I'd say (and I know this may sound crazy) but try larger pieces of food. I found if I gave dd larger piece she knew she couldn't swallow them and she'd first chew (and she doesn't have molars. Just front teeth still ) .. they say kids have to learn and the only way to teach them is by letting them figure it out. It worked with dd but we also are pretty strict natural whole foods and rarely do processed foods and hardly any pastas and no rice.. everyone is different on those things so for me, I found it worked well to give dd large pieces of my food that she had to HD and bite off then chew on her own vs me cutting into smaller pieces that she would inevitably swallow whole :/.. worked for us but every kid is different!!!

As for bd'ing, we've taken it very slow and careful. The first few times with me on top controlling how deep penetration was, speed and stuff. I also didn't feel like it was too bumpy rough time lol because I could control it. But just today for the first time we did with me on the bed sitting on the edge of the bed and dh standing and did it that way, still felt like I was in control of penetration and not jostled around too much yet dh got to control the speed that he wanted.. we both enjoyed that much better, and in fact I can't wait to do it again like that :rofl: :haha: :blush:


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats christy!!!


Afm.. I'm exhausted!!!!! Yard sale was a complete success.. didn't completely sell out but close and they are extending it to next Saturday because of the rain, but I made just under 400 so I'm not complaining. We also sold coffee/hot cocoa/sodas and water and that did well. Can't wait to sell out next Saturday and then get started on dd's room and new babys room!!!!

I can't believe in just 2.5 weeks we will know the gender!!! And a few days from now the NT scan whoop!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley- a few things...
> For your dd.. I'd say (and I know this may sound crazy) but try larger pieces of food. I found if I gave dd larger piece she knew she couldn't swallow them and she'd first chew (and she doesn't have molars. Just front teeth still ) .. they say kids have to learn and the only way to teach them is by letting them figure it out. It worked with dd but we also are pretty strict natural whole foods and rarely do processed foods and hardly any pastas and no rice.. everyone is different on those things so for me, I found it worked well to give dd large pieces of my food that she had to HD and bite off then chew on her own vs me cutting into smaller pieces that she would inevitably swallow whole :/.. worked for us but every kid is different!!!
> 
> As for bd'ing, we've taken it very slow and careful. The first few times with me on top controlling how deep penetration was, speed and stuff. I also didn't feel like it was too bumpy rough time lol because I could control it. But just today for the first time we did with me on the bed sitting on the edge of the bed and dh standing and did it that way, still felt like I was in control of penetration and not jostled around too much yet dh got to control the speed that he wanted.. we both enjoyed that much better, and in fact I can't wait to do it again like that :rofl: :haha: :blush:


I tried to do that but she would bite a huge chunk off a try to swallow that :wacko: She's going to kill me with all of this stress lol! I will try it again and see if she does better since yesterday with her mac n cheese she seemed to be chewing...but I'm just so afraid of her choking again!!

Yeah I am def going to tell DH to be slow and gentle. Did you spot or bleed at all afterwards? Dr. didn't say if I would or not so I'm nervous I'm going to and that will scare me. Oy, I hate being on top haha :rofl: but I like the edge of the bed idea. I might give that a try and remind DH not to go crazy even though I'm sure he's dying to since it's been like over a month :haha: I'm excited we get to dtd again but nervous too :dohh: Hopefully everything goes smoothly and I don't start spotting again! I just want this pregnancy to be stress free!




pinkpassion said:


> Congrats christy!!!
> 
> 
> Afm.. I'm exhausted!!!!! Yard sale was a complete success.. didn't completely sell out but close and they are extending it to next Saturday because of the rain, but I made just under 400 so I'm not complaining. We also sold coffee/hot cocoa/sodas and water and that did well. Can't wait to sell out next Saturday and then get started on dd's room and new babys room!!!!
> 
> I can't believe in just 2.5 weeks we will know the gender!!! And a few days from now the NT scan whoop!!!!

That's awesome you got a good amount of money for stuff!! 

Are you actually going to find out the gender? I know you wanted to wait! I'm excited to know what you're having :D


----------



## ashleyg

.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dur I'm sorry Ashley obviously you'll have another rather fast. For us dd was an only until well she'll be about to turn five. She's a piece of work so I definitely was not ready sooner! Lol she's a doll now but wow. She liked to do things her way :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink u wild thing u ;)


----------



## ashleyg

mommyxofxone said:


> Dur I'm sorry Ashley obviously you'll have another rather fast. For us dd was an only until well she'll be about to turn five. She's a piece of work so I definitely was not ready sooner! Lol she's a doll now but wow. She liked to do things her way :)

Lol! My daughter is the same. She's already so stubborn


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well I had an interesting day... 

Today we had our gender reveal photos. We had a confetti filled balloon that had helium in it. It was tied to a bat & tiara and somehow it came undone and flew away!!!! Luckily my friend who did the reveal had a backup balloon and extra confetti. We weren't able to get helium for it but it still was fine. And when we popped it.... BLUE confetti!!! It's a boy!! For real this time lol! We will be sharing the news with our families tomorrow. 

I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend :)


----------



## busytulip

Awww darn...that stinks hopeful :( So glad that your friend had a back-up. 
Congrats!! :blue:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so happy for you Hopeful!! Yay it's a boy!!!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats hopeful!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay hopefuly! I guessed it! Welcome to team blue! 


Mommy, did the fiber one bars help?


Will post more later but had to pop in to post my yay for another boy


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashely- I think the ravioli would be a good idea! Hope it goes good! 

Yay Hopeful! A boy!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hehehe, sorry I didn't realize how tmi my post was :rofl: :blush: 

Ashley, no I haven't spotted or anything after dtd!!

Hopeful OMG congrats on baby boy, what's his name??

Ash. Yes we will find out. I wanted to wait but dh changed his mind so we will be finding out :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Flarmy I took one but nothing yet! I hope it doesn't take effect while doing my photoshoot in the am :shock: lol that would be the worst


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley- a few things...
> For your dd.. I'd say (and I know this may sound crazy) but try larger pieces of food. I found if I gave dd larger piece she knew she couldn't swallow them and she'd first chew (and she doesn't have molars. Just front teeth still ) .. they say kids have to learn and the only way to teach them is by letting them figure it out. It worked with dd but we also are pretty strict natural whole foods and rarely do processed foods and hardly any pastas and no rice.. everyone is different on those things so for me, I found it worked well to give dd large pieces of my food that she had to HD and bite off then chew on her own vs me cutting into smaller pieces that she would inevitably swallow whole :/.. worked for us but every kid is different!!!
> 
> As for bd'ing, we've taken it very slow and careful. The first few times with me on top controlling how deep penetration was, speed and stuff. I also didn't feel like it was too bumpy rough time lol because I could control it. But just today for the first time we did with me on the bed sitting on the edge of the bed and dh standing and did it that way, still felt like I was in control of penetration and not jostled around too much yet dh got to control the speed that he wanted.. we both enjoyed that much better, and in fact I can't wait to do it again like that :rofl: :haha: :blush:

The bigger pieces is a great idea. Completely opposite of what I was going to suggest, but much better.

Yeah for yard sale cash!


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well I had an interesting day...
> 
> Today we had our gender reveal photos. We had a confetti filled balloon that had helium in it. It was tied to a bat & tiara and somehow it came undone and flew away!!!! Luckily my friend who did the reveal had a backup balloon and extra confetti. We weren't able to get helium for it but it still was fine. And when we popped it.... BLUE confetti!!! It's a boy!! For real this time lol! We will be sharing the news with our families tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend :)

Awesome news! Does he have a name?


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy...thank you. I will be a wreck, so proud to see him graduate. I'm going to cry like a baby.

Afm..temp higher than normal...officially late tomorrow....12 dpo today bfn...slight brown spotting. Mixed signals from my body. I'll see what tomorrow brings but pretty sure the witch is flying in.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks ladies! We are so excited. Now we get to register and get everything ready for our little man. His name is Paxton Drake <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hoping the witch stays away maybe!!! 

Love the name hopeful!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on a little prince hopeful. Lovely name too. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Maybe, a high temp, spotting... Maybe IB? Hopefully it is and the witch stays far away. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> Flarmy I took one but nothing yet! I hope it doesn't take effect while doing my photoshoot in the am :shock: lol that would be the worst

Are you trying them once a day or have you just taken only 1 since buying them? if you've only taken 1 total, try to go to the once a day. sometimes it takes a little the help jumpstart the process. I'd say once you get things moving then you could cut back to one every other day or so



maybe8 said:


> Flarmy...thank you. I will be a wreck, so proud to see him graduate. I'm going to cry like a baby.
> 
> Afm..temp higher than normal...officially late tomorrow....12 dpo today bfn...slight brown spotting. Mixed signals from my body. I'll see what tomorrow brings but pretty sure the witch is flying in.

:hugs: it's ok to cry. I cried through the entire thing.. and I grew up military so none of it should have been non-normal for me

oh I really hope AF stays away. symptoms sound promising but also maybe misleading. FX and :dust:



.hopeful.one. said:


> Thanks ladies! We are so excited. Now we get to register and get everything ready for our little man. His name is Paxton Drake <3

:thumbup: Great name!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks flarmy only tried one yesterday for the first time. Will have another today :). I think it helped a little but not positive


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Those things work wonders mommy! Theyre always my go to when I get backed up.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks hopeful. I have some fruit I'm eating today so hopefully I won't be needing a bar today. I definitely bought them for back up work :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yay hopeful congrats on your little boy! Sorry about the malfunction though, but good on your friend for having a back up. 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. My DD has come down with a cold so I am hoping I don't catch it. Still debating if I want to get a flu shot at my appt on Tuesday. Did anyone else get theirs? I usually don't get them. I didn't get one when I was pg with my daughter and that's when the H1N1 scare was going on. I'm torn!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I never got one Disney. I've never in my life had the flu shot. I remember them hounding me about it but I didn't get it and I won't this time either. That guillian barre syndrome is no joke. Not to mention other crap tht can go with it. 

Now my sil has gotten it all three pregnancies and had no issue. To each their own. Personally I didn't think it was worth the risk! I know too many people that get sick right after 

My bil is a nurse and has to get it very year for work. And he hates it. Cause every year he gets the flu from it! Dhs whole family got ill from it one year right after it too. 

Now I get a stomach flue every single January so expecting to come down with that which concerns me as I'm pregnant this time around and nothing can be done anyway. Just wait for it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- i havent gotten it, dont plan to either. My dr hasnt even asked.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yeah I have gotten the flu shot once in my life, about two years ago. I was sick for like two weeks straight! It was no fun. Kaiser is very big on getting them.


----------



## pinkpassion

Good afternoon ladies.. I'm trying to catch up and I want to update on me, but I'm just so exhausted!!!! 
I got the flu shot with dd, never got sick with it. When she was 6 months they said she needed the flu shot and I declined, since I was nursing I took one for the team and got it so it would go to her through my milk. No problems with it, but likely won't get it done this year!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I get the flu shot every year and have never had any problems with it. Both my kids also get it and they have never gotten sick from it. Personal decision though.


----------



## Pato

Congrats to you on your little prince hopeful :hugs:

Sorry . ...can't comment on the flu shot thing...I have never had the flu nor have I ever had a flu shot....honestly I hardly ever even get a cold....so :shrug:...personal choice I guess....


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have had the flu shot twice and I have reactions to it so I can't get them anymore. I don't generally get the flu though.


----------



## Orglethorp

Hello ladies! It's been a couple cycles since I was overly active here on B&B, and it looks like this is a great ongoing TWW thread. Can I join in? :)

I'm 8dpo today, and feeling very hopeful! I had spotting yesterday, which has only ever happened once before during the TWW for me, and this time was completely different than the last. Not sure yet when I'm going to break down and test.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Welcome Orglethorp :)


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats hopeful!!! So exciting :D


Speaking of flu shots....has anyone gotten the kind where they spray it up your nose? DH had to get it today because he's military and that's what they gave to him. Does it get you sick? Ugh. I DO NOT want our daughter (or myself!!!) to get the flu. Omg. Right now he has a stuffy nose but isn't sure if it's from that or allergies :(


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I didn't get the nasal mist one for my kids because it is made with live virus. The shot is made with dead virus. I have heard the mist can make you sick. I think that's why you can't get the mist while pregnant. Hoping your whole family stays healthy!!! Sorry, don't mean to scare you.


----------



## ashleyg

:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

I figured :( I googled it and read about the live virus. I'm so irritated that he even has to get the stupid thing. And on top of that he gets sick at the drop of a hat so I'm sure he will get everyone sick, as he usually does. I just don't want my daughter to get anything.


----------



## Holliems

I've never had a flu shot and I've never had the flu. DH got the mist this month and it made him sick.


----------



## ashleyg

:( poo 

Did he get the flu or just a cold?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Orglethorp said:


> Hello ladies! It's been a couple cycles since I was overly active here on B&B, and it looks like this is a great ongoing TWW thread. Can I join in? :)
> 
> I'm 8dpo today, and feeling very hopeful! I had spotting yesterday, which has only ever happened once before during the TWW for me, and this time was completely different than the last. Not sure yet when I'm going to break down and test.

:flower: Welcome! FX and :dust: for a bfp


ash- hope he doesn't end up getting sick nor anyone else in your home.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i read some weird things about that mist. maybe do a lot of handwashing ashley lol.


----------



## maybe8

6 of my kids get the mist and one gets the shot. We havent had any problems.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash I hope your dh is fine!!!!!

Afm: omg... I can't believe I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!!!!! NT scan tomorrow and I'm so incredibly excited I can't wait!!!! I can't wait to post pics on here for you ladies and hopefully a good nub shot so we can have a guess before the gender scan in two weeks!!!
So my friends came over for the yard sale with some of their things so I kind of shopped their stuff. One had a brand new leachco snoogle pregnancy pillow with the tags, I asked how much and she just gave it to me!!! And I got a pretty floor lamp for the house!! 
The yard sale is being extended to this Saturday as well because some people didnt do it last weekend because of the rain, so I'm hoping to completely empty my garage of this junk and get a little more money to add to the pot!! 
Besides that, I've got to start sewing these burp cloths.. I finished the curtain for my friend but we have to do the crib skirt still. I'm thinking about doing the burp cloths this week because of my second chance yard sale. 
I'm finally starting to feel better but I get thrown a day here and there where I'm just sick and don't want anything! And these headaches ugh, can't wait to stop my progesterone!!!! That's when they got better with dd!!!
Good luck to all the ladies testing soon and fx'd to all the ladies waiting to O!!! I hope all the eggies were caught!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ugh... so I was looking into the preregistration for the hospital I'll be delivering at.

1) irritated I have to preregister in person because that requires an 1 1/2 hr trip solely to sign some papers. 

2) found out that even though the hospital is in my insurance network, the anesthesiologist group is not! so now I gotta figure out how much an epidural will be without insurance coverage. 

3) the only time you can take hospital tours during the week is when my dh is at school and the weekend ones are all pretty much booked. But I found an opening for a tour the day of our baby shower. The tour is from 10-11 and our shower is at 2. I signed up for it because I figured that would get us out of the house for my inlaws/my mom and sisters to set up for the shower.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- second tri! can't wait to see your scan pics.
I'm dealing with the headaches too so I completely understand the frustration. 
Awesome snag on the snoogle.
Hope you sell out at the garage sale this weekend


----------



## pinkpassion

O flarmy, I remember too well the headache of all that stuff when pregnant with dd... and they were all booked up for tours until 2 weeks before my dd. So there I was at 38 weeks big and round and all the other women were only between 15 and 28 weeks. It's kind of irritating because they should do tours based on edd. It was ridiculous for me to waddle around at 38 weeks when you have people at 15 weeks doing the tour :/ I know if I was 15 weeks, I'd gladly give up my spot for someone to be able to get in for a tour sooner who was due before me! And yes I had to register in person but our hospital is only 20 minutes away!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

yeah I was starting to worry I'd be in labor before actually getting to tour the hospital. I'll be 34 weeks so I'm sure I'll be waddling around but it's the only thing that works with our schedule since the only other time that would have worked for us would be right around Thanksgiving and of course they don't have tours that entire week.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wish me luck scan is today <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommy- can't wait to hear how your scan goes!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mommy looking forward to scan pics!!

Pink I'm so excited for you scan! I can't believe ur 13wks either :)

FLArmy that sucks about the hospital! Is preregistering really necessary? I remember with my son, years ago. It seemed like epidural was I want to say 700$. That's crazy they arnt all under the same group, how ridiculous! I think this time i am going to try natural. With my son I got a epidural, it ended up not working cause the guy did it wrong, then it was to late and I just ended having him with nothing. So I know I can do it. But that's hard being so far away from the hospital.


----------



## maybe8

Pink....Yeah for second chance yard sales! I meant to ask, why so many burp cloths?

Flarmy ...When I was pregnant with my first, I did the tour. Scared the he'll out of me. I would rather of not known about the break away bed!

Mommy...good luck with the scan!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy that sucks about the hospital! Is preregistering really necessary? I remember with my son, years ago. It seemed like epidural was I want to say 700$. That's crazy they arnt all under the same group, how ridiculous! I think this time i am going to try natural. With my son I got a epidural, it ended up not working cause the guy did it wrong, then it was to late and I just ended having him with nothing. So I know I can do it. But that's hard being so far away from the hospital.

I want to preregister because the hospital is 90 minutes from where we live. I worry that by the time we get in the car and get there... that I'll be well enough in labor and not want to spend the time/energy worrying about all the paperwork at that point. I'd like to just show up and be able to get to a room



maybe8 said:


> Flarmy ...When I was pregnant with my first, I did the tour. Scared the he'll out of me. I would rather of not known about the break away bed!

no idea what that is but now I'm scared to look it up. I HATE hospitals.. but I know my anxiety will be less if I am familiar with the facility rather than just showing up. 
I had a surgery on my foot in the hospital my grandmother passed away in and I came out of anesthesia in a bad state because I went under in a really stressed state due to it being THAT hospital. Thankfully I'll be delivering at a different hospital so hoping my anxiety won't be in overdrive


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy, good luck! Can't wait to see scan pics!!!

Maybe, I generally give a dozen to my friends for gifts when they are pregnant and I have 5 pregnant friends (plus the ones I've already made for ) and I have 4 orders for them, and I'll save some for us once I know the gender and then I'll sell the rest!


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Mommy, good luck! Can't wait to see scan pics!!!
> 
> Maybe, I generally give a dozen to my friends for gifts when they are pregnant and I have 5 pregnant friends (plus the ones I've already made for ) and I have 4 orders for them, and I'll save some for us once I know the gender and then I'll sell the rest!

That is a very generous gift...your friends as are lucky to have you!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy, I don't think you should be scared. The breakaway bed is just a bed that the bottom end comes off so they can be close to your bottom for delivery. Our hospital is really nice and the nurses are awesome! I know the drive out there sucks, but I really recommend you register early. You are so right about not wanting to fill out paperwork before getting a room. Are you 100% sure you are going to get an epidural?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait to see scan pics Mommy and Pink!!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning! Wow I had a lot of pages to catch up on!

Hopeful congrats on the boy and I LOVE his name! 

Ashley I am sorry about your daughter and the no chewing thing. I do not have an answer since we are trying for our first. But she is a smart girl and I am sure she will figure it out soon.:flower:

As for the flu shot debate I have had one flu shot and I will never again get it. I was sick for a couple of weeks and that was when I was in nursing school and couldn't really miss days. The reason why all these doctors offices want you to get flu shots is because it is part of Hedis/outstanding measures. The highest percentage that you have on both the more money the medical groups make from the state/insurance companies. If that makes sense.


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I had a great weekend with the DH. On Friday was his graduation and our friend's wife who is pregnant was there and that was all she did was complain about how pregnancy sucks and his friends were pressuring us to start having kids..little do they know we have been trying. I made a comment that it just doesn't happen when you want it too and she was like yes it does I know the exact date we conceived...Like Wtf I know they didn't mean anything by it but that was so insensitive.

So my fertile window started on friday we BD then on Saturday twice. We won't be able to BD again until Wednesday which should be O day. I want to do it on Wednesday and Thursday. So I am not very hopeful but that is all we can do. 

Anyways I hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck ccoast!!! I know how it is when people make comments, well meaning but hurtful! We went through that and still do some!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome to the new ladies. I hope you stick around...even after a BFP

Excited to see your scan results mommy

Pink FX'd for a great scan result tomorrow. It's exciting that you'll soon know if you're having a little girl or boy (although I'm still hoping your DH will change his mind and you guys will stay team :yellow:) :haha:

CCoast FX'd for you this cycle!!

FLArmy that's awful that the anesthesiologist isn't in your network. Usually insurance companies will still cover the cost partially, just not at their regular rate because they don't get the discounts they would working with an in network group. 90 minutes is really far away, is there not a closer hospital? I only ask because several of my labors were less than an hour and you might be one of those lucky people that goes quick. Tie is right about the break away bed... there isn't really anything all that scary about it.

maybe I've been thinking of you this week as you celebrated your son's graduation from basic. Hope that you are hanging in there.

Ash I hope your household avoids getting sick.

hopeful great name choice :)

AFM It's hard to believe yesterday marked 1 month since we found out Avery had passed away. It's gone by quickly and slowly all at the same time. I'm sorry that I don't always comment on how things are going for me here, I do keep a journal and don't care for double posting all that much.


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> ash- hope he doesn't end up getting sick nor anyone else in your home.

I am hoping so too!! 



mommyxofxone said:


> i read some weird things about that mist. maybe do a lot of handwashing ashley lol.

Hahah that's the plan. I gave him a bottle of sanitizer to carry around :haha:



maybe8 said:


> 6 of my kids get the mist and one gets the shot. We havent had any problems.

I hope that's the case for us! I'm going to see how he feels this morning. Hopefully he's not sick :(



pinkpassion said:


> Ash I hope your dh is fine!!!!!
> 
> Afm: omg... I can't believe I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!!!!! NT scan tomorrow and I'm so incredibly excited I can't wait!!!! I can't wait to post pics on here for you ladies and hopefully a good nub shot so we can have a guess before the gender scan in two weeks!!!
> So my friends came over for the yard sale with some of their things so I kind of shopped their stuff. One had a brand new leachco snoogle pregnancy pillow with the tags, I asked how much and she just gave it to me!!! And I got a pretty floor lamp for the house!!
> The yard sale is being extended to this Saturday as well because some people didnt do it last weekend because of the rain, so I'm hoping to completely empty my garage of this junk and get a little more money to add to the pot!!
> Besides that, I've got to start sewing these burp cloths.. I finished the curtain for my friend but we have to do the crib skirt still. I'm thinking about doing the burp cloths this week because of my second chance yard sale.
> I'm finally starting to feel better but I get thrown a day here and there where I'm just sick and don't want anything! And these headaches ugh, can't wait to stop my progesterone!!!! That's when they got better with dd!!!
> Good luck to all the ladies testing soon and fx'd to all the ladies waiting to O!!! I hope all the eggies were caught!!!

Thats awesome you got it for free!! 
Idk if you guys have a Burlington Coat Factory where you live but some of my mommy friends said they've found them there for like $40! 
You're such a good friend! I wish I had someone who would make my bedding set lol! 

I can't wait to see your scan pics!



FLArmyWife said:


> ugh... so I was looking into the preregistration for the hospital I'll be delivering at.
> 
> 1) irritated I have to preregister in person because that requires an 1 1/2 hr trip solely to sign some papers.
> 
> 2) found out that even though the hospital is in my insurance network, the anesthesiologist group is not! so now I gotta figure out how much an epidural will be without insurance coverage.
> 
> 3) the only time you can take hospital tours during the week is when my dh is at school and the weekend ones are all pretty much booked. But I found an opening for a tour the day of our baby shower. The tour is from 10-11 and our shower is at 2. I signed up for it because I figured that would get us out of the house for my inlaws/my mom and sisters to set up for the shower.

I'm sorry that's giving you such a headache. I remember trying to get in to register and do the tour when I was pregnant with dd! Hopefully the tour is nice and will relax you a little bit before your shower!



mommyxofxone said:


> wish me luck scan is today <3

Good luck!!



ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning! Wow I had a lot of pages to catch up on!
> 
> 
> Ashley I am sorry about your daughter and the no chewing thing. I do not have an answer since we are trying for our first. But she is a smart girl and I am sure she will figure it out soon.:flower:
> 
> As for the flu shot debate I have had one flu shot and I will never again get it. I was sick for a couple of weeks and that was when I was in nursing school and couldn't really miss days. The reason why all these doctors offices want you to get flu shots is because it is part of Hedis/outstanding measures. The highest percentage that you have on both the more money the medical groups make from the state/insurance companies. If that makes sense.

Thanks ccoast! I hope she does too. 

That makes sense. It's just so annoying because I think it actually causes more issues than if you just didn't get the flu at all. I haven't ever gotten the shot and haven't gotten the flu. 



ccoastgal said:


> AFM I had a great weekend with the DH. On Friday was his graduation and our friend's wife who is pregnant was there and that was all she did was complain about how pregnancy sucks and his friends were pressuring us to start having kids..little do they know we have been trying. I made a comment that it just doesn't happen when you want it too and she was like yes it does I know the exact date we conceived...Like Wtf I know they didn't mean anything by it but that was so insensitive.
> 
> So my fertile window started on friday we BD then on Saturday twice. We won't be able to BD again until Wednesday which should be O day. I want to do it on Wednesday and Thursday. So I am not very hopeful but that is all we can do.
> 
> Anyways I hope you all have a lovely day!

Were they trying for a long time? I think people think it's easy if they get it on the first shot. I thought it was easy getting pregnant with dd because she was a surprise and we didn't try at all. Once we started ttc this one, and it took 5/6 months...I realized it was much harder! Hopefully she stops being so insensitive though!

GL girly! I hope you catch it!



busytulip said:


> Welcome to the new ladies. I hope you stick around...even after a BFP
> 
> Excited to see your scan results mommy
> 
> Pink FX'd for a great scan result tomorrow. It's exciting that you'll soon know if you're having a little girl or boy (although I'm still hoping your DH will change his mind and you guys will stay team :yellow:) :haha:
> 
> CCoast FX'd for you this cycle!!
> 
> FLArmy that's awful that the anesthesiologist isn't in your network. Usually insurance companies will still cover the cost partially, just not at their regular rate because they don't get the discounts they would working with an in network group. 90 minutes is really far away, is there not a closer hospital? I only ask because several of my labors were less than an hour and you might be one of those lucky people that goes quick. Tie is right about the break away bed... there isn't really anything all that scary about it.
> 
> maybe I've been thinking of you this week as you celebrated your son's graduation from basic. Hope that you are hanging in there.
> 
> Ash I hope your household avoids getting sick.
> 
> hopeful great name choice :)
> 
> AFM It's hard to believe yesterday marked 1 month since we found out Avery had passed away. It's gone by quickly and slowly all at the same time. I'm sorry that I don't always comment on how things are going for me here, I do keep a journal and don't care for double posting all that much.

:hugs: huge hugs busy. I have no advice but know that we are all here if you ever want to talk or vent or cry to us :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: I can't believe I am 9 weeks already! Time is flying by! I'm counting down until my scan on Wednesday...I just want to make sure everything is okay with baby in there! I would also be really really REALLY happy if they say that my SCH has gone away. I'm hoping I will get all good news when I go. I still haven't been able to find the heartbeat with my doppler though. I tried one more time last night and no luck :(

DH is off today since he worked the weekend so we will probably just run a few errands. It's actually cold and rainy here which I am loving!! I'm so excited for this cool fall weather :D 

Hope everyone is having a good start to their week so far! <3


----------



## maybe8

Guys I'm sorry. The break away bed is really not that scary. Flarmy forgive me for being so insensitive. Of course a tour is a great idea...nursery, gift shop, cafeteria! All the good places!


----------



## maybe8

Busy thank you. He actually graduates Dec 4th. I just booked my flight.

Afm...witch is being stubborn. 14dpo 2-4 days late...slight spotting, temp dropped (was really cold in my house last night, not sure if it matters) hpt bfn....all of them. I got a nasty evap but we'll after time limit. Just waiting for her to show, but come on.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Orglethorp said:


> Hello ladies! It's been a couple cycles since I was overly active here on B&B, and it looks like this is a great ongoing TWW thread. Can I join in? :)
> 
> I'm 8dpo today, and feeling very hopeful! I had spotting yesterday, which has only ever happened once before during the TWW for me, and this time was completely different than the last. Not sure yet when I'm going to break down and test.

Welcome and lots of :dust: for you!


FLArmyWife said:


> ugh... so I was looking into the preregistration for the hospital I'll be delivering at.
> 
> 1) irritated I have to preregister in person because that requires an 1 1/2 hr trip solely to sign some papers.
> 
> 2) found out that even though the hospital is in my insurance network, the anesthesiologist group is not! so now I gotta figure out how much an epidural will be without insurance coverage.
> 
> 3) the only time you can take hospital tours during the week is when my dh is at school and the weekend ones are all pretty much booked. But I found an opening for a tour the day of our baby shower. The tour is from 10-11 and our shower is at 2. I signed up for it because I figured that would get us out of the house for my inlaws/my mom and sisters to set up for the shower.

That whole anesthesiologist thing is just crazy. I mean how much more inconvenient can that get? My hospital is about 40 mins away so I feel you on the drive, even though it isn't as far. We are touring the hospital on Def 2nd. 


mommyxofxone said:


> wish me luck scan is today <3

Good luck please report back here ASAP! :winkwink:


ccoastgal said:


> AFM I had a great weekend with the DH. On Friday was his graduation and our friend's wife who is pregnant was there and that was all she did was complain about how pregnancy sucks and his friends were pressuring us to start having kids..little do they know we have been trying. I made a comment that it just doesn't happen when you want it too and she was like yes it does I know the exact date we conceived...Like Wtf I know they didn't mean anything by it but that was so insensitive.
> 
> So my fertile window started on friday we BD then on Saturday twice. We won't be able to BD again until Wednesday which should be O day. I want to do it on Wednesday and Thursday. So I am not very hopeful but that is all we can do.
> 
> Anyways I hope you all have a lovely day!

People just don't pay attention to the words that come out of the mouths it seems! That was insensitive of her to just assume that it's that simple. Hope you caught that egg! :dust:


busytulip said:


> AFM It's hard to believe yesterday marked 1 month since we found out Avery had passed away. It's gone by quickly and slowly all at the same time. I'm sorry that I don't always comment on how things are going for me here, I do keep a journal and don't care for double posting all that much.

:hugs:


ashleyg said:


> AFM: I can't believe I am 9 weeks already! Time is flying by! I'm counting down until my scan on Wednesday...I just want to make sure everything is okay with baby in there! I would also be really really REALLY happy if they say that my SCH has gone away. I'm hoping I will get all good news when I go. I still haven't been able to find the heartbeat with my doppler though. I tried one more time last night and no luck :(
> 
> DH is off today since he worked the weekend so we will probably just run a few errands. It's actually cold and rainy here which I am loving!! I'm so excited for this cool fall weather :D
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good start to their week so far! <3

Happy 9 weeks! Sure is going by fast. Hope your SCH has gone away.


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy, I don't think you should be scared. The breakaway bed is just a bed that the bottom end comes off so they can be close to your bottom for delivery. Our hospital is really nice and the nurses are awesome! I know the drive out there sucks, but I really recommend you register early. You are so right about not wanting to fill out paperwork before getting a room. Are you 100% sure you are going to get an epidural?

I am like 90% sure. I have a high pain tolerance, but only if i manage to be able to get myself to sleep through the pain. If i cant sleep through it then I wear down quick. I worry that if I dont get some rest during stage 1 then I will never have the energy to push. 




ccoastgal said:


> AFM I had a great weekend with the DH. On Friday was his graduation and our friend's wife who is pregnant was there and that was all she did was complain about how pregnancy sucks and his friends were pressuring us to start having kids..little do they know we have been trying. I made a comment that it just doesn't happen when you want it too and she was like yes it does I know the exact date we conceived...Like Wtf I know they didn't mean anything by it but that was so insensitive.
> 
> So my fertile window started on friday we BD then on Saturday twice. We won't be able to BD again until Wednesday which should be O day. I want to do it on Wednesday and Thursday. So I am not very hopeful but that is all we can do.
> 
> Anyways I hope you all have a lovely day!

:hugs: Im sorry she was insensitive but in her defense she doesnt know what youve been going through... Not that it gives her an excuse..
Your timing sounds good. Hope you catch that egg!



busytulip said:


> FLArmy that's awful that the anesthesiologist isn't in your network. Usually insurance companies will still cover the cost partially, just not at their regular rate because they don't get the discounts they would working with an in network group. 90 minutes is really far away, is there not a closer hospital? I only ask because several of my labors were less than an hour and you might be one of those lucky people that goes quick. Tie is right about the break away bed... there isn't really anything all that scary about it
> 
> AFM It's hard to believe yesterday marked 1 month since we found out Avery had passed away. It's gone by quickly and slowly all at the same time. I'm sorry that I don't always comment on how things are going for me here, I do keep a journal and don't care for double posting all that much.

Yeah i talked with my insurance some more and they said it'll be an 80/20 and my max out of pocket is $1k. 
My ob/gyn is one I have had for years and is in Orlando where I used to live. We are currently living in Ocala, 90 miles north of Orlando, and I did not want to have to find a new dr for this baby when I am already comfortable with him. He is only authorized to delivery at 1 hospital, a hospital 15 miles from the dr office, so that means it is still about a 90 mile drive. There is a hospital 5 minutes from our house should something happen, but i am looking at staying with family once i get closer so it wont be as far a drive. The problem will be that dh will have to stay in our home because his school is 40 miles north of where we live... A 2 hr drive from the hospital. Ikeep worrying that I will go in labor when he is at school and itll take him too long to get to the hospital, but that would be a possibility even if i delivered by where we live since it can take over an hr with traffic from our house to his school. 
:hugs: I'm so sorry about Avery. I bet it was hard yesterday. Do not be sorry for not posting here much. You post what you are comfortable with.. Just means I will have to pop in your journal to catch up sometimes.



maybe8 said:


> Guys I'm sorry. The break away bed is really not that scary. Flarmy forgive me for being so insensitive. Of course a tour is a great idea...nursery, gift shop, cafeteria! All the good places!

Lol it just sounded scary.. But most things in the hospital do to me.



maybe8 said:


> Afm...witch is being stubborn. 14dpo 2-4 days late...slight spotting, temp dropped (was really cold in my house last night, not sure if it matters) hpt bfn....all of them. I got a nasty evap but we'll after time limit. Just waiting for her to show, but come on.

Grrr.. Wish your body would cooperate! If it is getting AF then hurry up already so you can move on.. If it is a bfp then pop positive! Not this limbo game. I'm sorry girl :hugs:



Disneymom1129 said:


> That whole anesthesiologist thing is just crazy. I mean how much more inconvenient can that get? My hospital is about 40 mins away so I feel you on the drive, even though it isn't as far. We are touring the hospital on Def 2nd.

Very inconvenient but at least I am finding out now and not after the fact. 


Happy 9 weeks ash. Im sure your scan will go great!

Mommy, what time is your appt?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies! Measuring 8+2 so new date June 18th and 175 bpm!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910143&d=1447107029


----------



## busytulip

So cute mommy!! :dance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

What a cute little gummy bear mommy! Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies! And gummy bear is exactly what we are calling it lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Super cute


----------



## maybe8

Gummy bear is looking sweet! Yes I said that. Glad everything is good.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Such a sweet scan photo mommy. So glad that everything is looking good :)


----------



## ashleyg

Love the scan picture! Cute little gummy bear :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Love that scan picture Mommy. Glad all is well. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy second tri/13 weeks pink!

Ash- hope you have a great appt

I hope all our ladies waiting to O have super eggs growing
all our ladies waiting to test I hope there are strong little beans growing 
to all our mommies, hope everyone is feeling well and all little beans are well


----------



## pinkpassion

Eeeeeek 7 MORE HOURS!!!!!!!!

Thank you flarmy!!! :) 13 weeks today!!!!× yippeeeeeee


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> Eeeeeek 7 MORE HOURS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you flarmy!!! :) 13 weeks today!!!!× yippeeeeeee

Good luck pink!!!!


----------



## frangi33

Hope everything goes well pink! 

Mommy that gummy bear looks so cute, glad everything went well.

Afm I'm 2dpo so fx we will be 3rd time lucky with a sticky bean in time for Xmas - haha perhaps I should write to Santa ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy second tri pink!!!


thanks everyone! i have to admit i was having an awful day yesterday. last week my sil made a comment all in the best interest but it came out all wrong- she said i should def have dh with me for the scan you know in case baby wasn't there anymore and i would need support (she miscarried at 8 weeks) but when things started going wrong in the am i thought the worst, and was so upset all day long until we got to see that little one and see it move!


So oldwives says 175 is girl. fx'd!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Pink Congratulations on 13 weeks. :happydance: 

I havent read back yet but I'm about to :kiss:

Everyone else hope you're doing well?

Last time I was on I had a positive test, later that night frer was so faint then next morning almost neg maybe a shadow? Then AF showed her beastly head. BUT my cycle is on track I'm taking opks and temps and generally feeling amazing about the whole thing. 

I've decided to *not* pursue midwifery despite only have 2 essays left to qualify and six months of work hours, and I'm so happy now. I have other more pressing circumstances in life that need my full attention and I'm at peace with that decision. 

Aaaaanyway.... that does free me up to try for a baby without stressful time limits and careers plans which I'm happy with <3 

Sooooo I'm cycle day 11 and waiting for Ovulation :) It's hubbys birthday today and I've booked us 2 nights away from tomorrow and I've packed plenty of bubbles and lingerie ;) our room has a jacuzzi bath tub and is on the top floor so no feet stomping above us. I'm soooo excited. 

So plenty of :sex::sex: in the bank for cycle day 12&13 hehe. Which works out quite well I suppose I usually ovulate day 14,15,16. So plenty in my bank let's say! :spermy::spermy::spermy:

Ahhh ladies I'm so so happy to be back here. Oh heres the pics from last month btw. Does anyone see it or are we mental? excuse my chipped nails and hair dye on my hands.
 



Attached Files:







20151030_175322.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9









20151030_175322_opt (1).jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi33 said:


> Afm I'm 2dpo so fx we will be 3rd time lucky with a sticky bean in time for Xmas - haha perhaps I should write to Santa ;)

:dust: :dust: What day do you plan on testing?



mommyxofxone said:


> thanks everyone! i have to admit i was having an awful day yesterday. last week my sil made a comment all in the best interest but it came out all wrong- she said i should def have dh with me for the scan you know in case baby wasn't there anymore and i would need support (she miscarried at 8 weeks) but when things started going wrong in the am i thought the worst, and was so upset all day long until we got to see that little one and see it move!
> 
> So oldwives says 175 is girl. fx'd!

awe... I'm sure she didn't mean it to come out the way it did. :hugs: I'm sorry you had a rough morning but glad you had a strong wiggly little bean.
You'll know gender soon. it'll be here before you know it!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Last time I was on I had a positive test, later that night frer was so faint then next morning almost neg maybe a shadow? Then AF showed her beastly head. BUT my cycle is on track I'm taking opks and temps and generally feeling amazing about the whole thing.
> 
> I've decided to *not* pursue midwifery despite only have 2 essays left to qualify and six months of work hours, and I'm so happy now. I have other more pressing circumstances in life that need my full attention and I'm at peace with that decision.
> 
> Aaaaanyway.... that does free me up to try for a baby without stressful time limits and careers plans which I'm happy with <3
> 
> Sooooo I'm cycle day 11 and waiting for Ovulation :) It's hubbys birthday today and I've booked us 2 nights away from tomorrow and I've packed plenty of bubbles and lingerie ;) our room has a jacuzzi bath tub and is on the top floor so no feet stomping above us. I'm soooo excited.
> 
> So plenty of :sex::sex: in the bank for cycle day 12&13 hehe. Which works out quite well I suppose I usually ovulate day 14,15,16. So plenty in my bank let's say! :spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> Ahhh ladies I'm so so happy to be back here. Oh heres the pics from last month btw. Does anyone see it or are we mental? excuse my chipped nails and hair dye on my hands.

So glad your cycle is back on track. You have such a positive outlook on all this.
I'm glad you are at peace with your decision and are able to enjoy baby making :)
FX! hope you catch that eggy and have a great dh bday celebration.
I def see the line on that test so no you aren't mental


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all sooooo MUCH for your kind words prayers and encouragement. I've just read back from a week ago when AF showed her fat red face! lol. I've not been gone because of that my mum is moving 40 miles to be closer and I've been helping arrange things this end. :)

Hey FLA i think I read there's a new bump pic of you? I'd love to see it but I cant find it -weird. 
Pink I'm so happy ypu are your bean are doing well I really am.
Cornie I missed you all too -so much but needed to make some pretty tough decisions and it took all of my thoughts.
too the rest of the girlies I love you all very much! 

Also I think FLA? is having a joined baby shower.. if you haven't already sorted something I'd play to the mens egos and make it competitive. Men vs women, their team the sperminators !!! Your team Wonder women !!! hehe. (or something along those lines) make a gender neutral team prize or get little plastic trophies with "top sperminator" on them. haha.


----------



## FLArmyWife

The bump pic might have been one on FB. I'll post my progression collage for you to see but around 20 weeks I popped and just keep growing each week. 

also yes I am the one with the co-ed shower. Love those ideas. I had discussed men vs women games lol so as long as enough men show up things will be VERY interesting.. especially since a lot of dh's military guys are talking about showing up.. could lead to an interesting baby bash..


also.. not sure just how far back you went but here is a video of our gender reveal:
https://youtu.be/0BKxx4mLclE
 



Attached Files:







Progression full view.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkpassion

Mommy, sorry you had a bad day! But I'm glad little bean could cheer you up!!!! Perfect scan piccy!!!

Amber, so glad you are back!! I know those decisions were tough, but I'm so glad you have peace. That's most important!!! That sounds like a wonderful time with dh, I hope y'all get to bd tons and store up lots of :spermy: !!!!! Perfect timingxxx I actually got pregnant this time around my bday! My dh planned a special weekend and my bday was on Monday ovulated sometimes between 12 and 5am monday night/Tuesday am!!! Good luck hun, I'd love to see you get your beautiful rainbow!! Stay positive and keep your head up!! Your positivity is contagious and makes me happy!!!


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy I love the progression pic.

Guys I have officially gone crazy. 15 dpo...late no matter how it is calculated, temp went back up today (I think it was low because I was freezing night before), frer is bfn - although something is showing up. I took pics top is fmu and bottom is smu. Pics are better than irl. Dollar store has the faintest of some thing also.am I imagining things? Pic sent from phone separately.


----------



## maybe8

Here is pic
 



Attached Files:







20151110_082823-1-2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA I'm not on facebook anymore I must have just made it up in my sleep that you posted one on here. lol. Thank you soooo much for posting your progression you LOOK GORGEOUS! :D :cloud9:

Pink, :hugs: thank you so much I am in such a happy place right now and so happy to be TTC instead of seeing getting pregnant as a "thing to get done quickly". 

I'm just thrilled to have my fertility and an opportunity to make a wonderful brand new life, it's amazing. I'm so glad my posts make you happy -that makes me happy lol. I feel like me again, healed and ready to baby dance all week long haha :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Maybe 8.... I see lines, I do tend to see them though. My laptop is pants quality but I'm sure I see something on both.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber it's good to see you!

Pink I'm excited for ur scan! Happy 13wks :) can't wait for the pic!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornfieldland said:


> Amber it's good to see you!
> 
> Pink I'm excited for ur scan! Happy 13wks :) can't wait for the pic!

Corn!!!! So lovely to see you and with bump too :thumbup::happydance: HUGE congratulations on your beautiful rainbow, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. :kiss: xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA congratulations! I just watched the gender reveal what a beautiful moment. <3

Please put me down for November 28-30th for test dates eeeeeeeeep


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad you're doing so well Amber! So nice to see you around again! :hugs:

Ladies waiting to O and test: :dust: 

AFM- got my lovely GD test today. I'm sitting here about to eat breakfast completely forgetting I need to fast for two hours ahead of time. SO picked up breakfast so I need to try and eat it within the next 20 minutes! He needs to hurry up and get home! :haha:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies!

Maybe I think I see something on your tests!

Amber you and I are almost cycle buddies! I am supposed to start on the 26th. Hopefully we can be bump buddies!

I think I am going to test on the 24th since it is my DH's birthday! I am hoping that luck and baby dust will be on our side this month.


----------



## busytulip

ccoast, love your new avatar pic

amber I hope you get your rainbow sticky soon. It's really nice to have you back and sounding healthy :hugs:

maybe I'm sorry I don't see much of anything

disney good luck at your gtt, I hope you pass!


----------



## ccoastgal

busytulip said:


> ccoast, love your new avatar pic
> 
> amber I hope you get your rainbow sticky soon. It's really nice to have you back and sounding healthy :hugs:
> 
> maybe I'm sorry I don't see much of anything
> 
> disney good luck at your gtt, I hope you pass!

Thank you!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

ccoastgal how exciting we most certainly could be. Wishing us all luck :) 

I took an opk at 4pm it's 6pm here now and I can't quite tell if it positive can you ladies cast your experienced eyes over them? 

My thinking is... if it's not obvious, it's a neg but then it never became obvious last month and I think I caught so... hmmm. so the fun begins.

If it is that's cracking timing hehe.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

here it is. x
 



Attached Files:







opk nov.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## maybe8

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> here it is. x

I think soon but not quite. Fx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs I'm hanging around congrats to the new bfp and the soon to be bfp ! 
It seems like yalls babies will be here before we know it!!&#9825;

Adorable scan mommy! 

Flarmy I had to save my energy for the contractions!!! The pushing was the easy part for me!!! Lol ...Anyways good luck with that ins. Luv, it's always something! they can't make a single things easy for us! 


Afm .. cd6 :coffee: ....& finally closed on property yesterday ! Hurray! 
Now the building begins! Ugh

Hope everyone has a great week I will be keeping busy with home school and extra paperwork luv yall &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## maybe8

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> ccoastgal how exciting we most certainly could be. Wishing us all luck :)
> 
> I took an opk at 4pm it's 6pm here now and I can't quite tell if it positive can you ladies cast your experienced eyes over them?
> 
> My thinking is... if it's not obvious, it's a neg but then it never became obvious last month and I think I caught so... hmmm. so the fun begins.
> 
> If it is that's cracking timing hehe.

I agree....I would not be going crazy if things were not pointing in that direction, temp, super late. Still unless I can see a bfp without squinting it is still a bfn. I'm out of tests! Got to go to store...ugg. Thanks for your replies ladies...I wanted honest. That is why you guys are the best!


----------



## maybe8

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi luvs I'm hanging around congrats to the new bfp and the soon to be bfp !
> It seems like yalls babies will be here before we know it!!&#9825;
> 
> Adorable scan mommy!
> 
> Flarmy I had to save my energy for the contractions!!! The pushing was the easy part for me!!! Lol ...Anyways good luck with that ins. Luv, it's always something! they can't make a single things easy for us!
> 
> 
> Afm .. cd6 :coffee: ....& finally closed on property yesterday ! Hurray!
> Now the building begins! Ugh
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week I will be keeping busy with home school and extra paperwork luv yall &#9825;&#9825;

Congratulations Muffin...what style?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Muffin totally agree the pushing is the easiest cause at least you get to do something! I swear my pushing took five minutes. However it took two hours but it sure didn't feel that way! I'm not looking forward to contractions again but the pushing at least I know its almost done.


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> here it is. x

Sooo close! Take another one this afternoon or this evening it could end up positive.


muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi luvs I'm hanging around congrats to the new bfp and the soon to be bfp !
> It seems like yalls babies will be here before we know it!!&#9825;
> 
> Adorable scan mommy!
> 
> Flarmy I had to save my energy for the contractions!!! The pushing was the easy part for me!!! Lol ...Anyways good luck with that ins. Luv, it's always something! they can't make a single things easy for us!
> 
> 
> Afm .. cd6 :coffee: ....& finally closed on property yesterday ! Hurray!
> Now the building begins! Ugh
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week I will be keeping busy with home school and extra paperwork luv yall &#9825;&#9825;

Congrats on closing on the property! Exciting!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Maybe.. 
we were going to build a log cabin (and we have a 1/2 acre pond) so it would all go together!!, but we are debating because we are sortive in a hurry so we may just go with a modular home. I did find a nice 6 bedroom floor plan lol! .. 

we sold our rental that we restored plus the property we had that had our home on it (house fire burned to the ground) .. soo currently we live in a new fifth wheel with our 4 kids .. THE BEVERLY HILLBILLIES :rofl:

I mean it could always be worse but I'm ready not live in a camper anymore ...


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm here.... waiting :coffee: I'll update soon!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink can't wait!!


----------



## frangi33

So look excited pink! 

FLA I love your gender reveal video, your reaction is so touching x 

I will be testing on the 22nd x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

maybe 8 I was talking about my own opk hun not your tests. :) I've seen women be 16dpo before testing positive if everything i heading in the right direction keep hoping sweet. :)


----------



## maybe8

muffinbabes4 said:


> Maybe..
> we were going to build a log cabin (and we have a 1/2 acre pond) so it would all go together!!, but we are debating because we are sortive in a hurry so we may just go with a modular home. I did find a nice 6 bedroom floor plan lol! ..
> 
> we sold our rental that we restored plus the property we had that had our home on it (house fire burned to the ground) .. soo currently we live in a new fifth wheel with our 4 kids .. THE BEVERLY HILLBILLIES :rofl:
> 
> I mean it could always be worse but I'm ready not live in a camper anymore ...

Either sounds really nice. My house in AZ has 9 bedrooms,working on selling it. Now we are in 5....kids would love having their own rooms again. The fire must have been awful....I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies, I nipped out and grabbed some re fill sticks for my clearblue opk. This is what I got this evening. :blush::happydance::kiss::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pos opk nov 10.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

Hope everyone is doing well! Just wanted to check in to say I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler!!!!!!!! I am SO relieved! I wish I could post the video but it's loud and clear!


----------



## maybe8

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> maybe 8 I was talking about my own opk hun not your tests. :) I've seen women be 16dpo before testing positive if everything i heading in the right direction keep hoping sweet. :)

To funny...but true for both! I am newly testicles....ready for tomorrow.


----------



## maybe8

ashleyg said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Just wanted to check in to say I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler!!!!!!!! I am SO relieved! I wish I could post the video but it's loud and clear!

Yay Ashley!


----------



## frangi33

Come on pink!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Man that glucose test is no fun. Drinking it went ok, but when I had to get drawn I had a student phlebotomist (which is fine) but she couldn't get the needle in my vein since I have tiny veins. Had to call in the pro and she got it of course... filled up one vial and wrapped up my arm and said OOPS... I need to stick you again. There was one more test that she needed a vial for. So now I've got two arms wrapped lol. Oh well. Now I am stuffing my face since I got real shaky from no food and too much sugar. In other news I've gained 10 lbs so far. :dohh:

Amber- Yay for +OPK! Time for :sex:

Ashley- glad you found baby's heartbeat. Loved my doppler for that reason. Don't use mine anymore because the kicks are enough to let me know she's ok!

Pink- :coffee:


----------



## ashleyg

Maybe - thank you!

Disney - I know I love it for the beginning lol. I was the same as you with my daughter. Once she started kicking all the time I never had to use the Doppler 

Pink - I can't wait!


----------



## pinkpassion

So sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!! 

Everything was absolutely perfect. This baby is very active and healthy. Everything measured perfectly, baby is measuring 2 days ahead, there's a nasal bone and very low fluid nuchal measurement so all looks perfect!!! :happydance:

So the tech immediately asked "what do y'all have at home?!" We said we have a girl and I said "but I'm 100% this one's a boy!" And immediately she blurted out "you're wrong it's a girl!" We didn't know she was going to tell us, and so surely. She said she's never been so sure so early. She said she'd be willing to bet on it! So I was WAYYYYYYY wrong apparently hahaha :rofl:!!! &#65532; dh is quite disappointed! But he's coming around lol. I feel bad I've been calling her a he and I've had everything planned for a boy &#65532;:haha:

So I've just text our family and friends the pics and everyone is guessing it's a boy, they know we were told but we aren't telling them, everyone keeps saying the scan pic is very obviously a boy &#65532;.. boy won't they be surprised!!!! :rofl:
Fwiw she has a very classic girl nub and she definitely looked all girl during the scan!!!
Anyway without further ado here is our newest little one:
 



Attached Files:







11.10.15_0005-1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 12









11.10.15_0003-1.jpg
File size: 149.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## makeupgirl

ashleyg said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Just wanted to check in to say I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler!!!!!!!! I am SO relieved! I wish I could post the video but it's loud and clear!

Awww what a special moment!! <3 Such a beautiful sound.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Man that glucose test is no fun. Drinking it went ok, but when I had to get drawn I had a student phlebotomist (which is fine) but she couldn't get the needle in my vein since I have tiny veins. Had to call in the pro and she got it of course... filled up one vial and wrapped up my arm and said OOPS... I need to stick you again. There was one more test that she needed a vial for. So now I've got two arms wrapped lol. Oh well. Now I am stuffing my face since I got real shaky from no food and too much sugar. In other news I've gained 10 lbs so far. :dohh:
> 
> Amber- Yay for +OPK! Time for :sex:
> 
> Ashley- glad you found baby's heartbeat. Loved my doppler for that reason. Don't use mine anymore because the kicks are enough to let me know she's ok!
> 
> Pink- :coffee:

Ugh no fun.. I used to love having my blood drawn (strange, I know) but when they can't find the vein, it's the worst thing in the world. Hoping you feel much better!



pinkpassion said:


> So sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!!
> 
> Everything was absolutely perfect. This baby is very active and healthy. Everything measured perfectly, baby is measuring 2 days ahead, there's a nasal bone and very low fluid nuchal measurement so all looks perfect!!! :happydance:
> 
> So the tech immediately asked "what do y'all have at home?!" We said we have a girl and I said "but I'm 100% this one's a boy!" And immediately she blurted out "you're wrong it's a girl!" We didn't know she was going to tell us, and so surely. She said she's never been so sure so early. She said she'd be willing to bet on it! So I was WAYYYYYYY wrong apparently hahaha :rofl:!!! &#65532; dh is quite disappointed! But he's coming around lol. I feel bad I've been calling her a he and I've had everything planned for a boy &#65532;:haha:
> 
> So I've just text our family and friends the pics and everyone is guessing it's a boy, they know we were told but we aren't telling them, everyone keeps saying the scan pic is very obviously a boy &#65532;.. boy won't they be surprised!!!! :rofl:
> Fwiw she has a very classic girl nub and she definitely looked all girl during the scan!!!
> Anyway without further ado here is our newest little one:

Congratulations on your baby girl! :pink:

*FLA* - Okay.. I just bawled my eyes out at your reveal video.. I don't know if it's me PMSing or what, but my bed is flooded. :haha: What a happy moment! And you look absolutely gorgeous in your progression pic! Yay for babies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow pink!!!! Definitely girl nub!!!! Amazing!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Your baby looks sooo perfect!!! She's precious. Such a happy little snuggle! Massive congrats on everything going well :)

Amber - Whoo for positive OPK. Get busy missy! Can't wait to see your BFP!

Disney  - glad your test is over. Sorry they had to stick you over and over. I have no elbow veins so they have to go for my wrists. I had a really stubborn tech once who stuck me 18 times before I lost my sh** completely. 

AFM: Been sick since Friday. Cold is kicking my butt... My FIL is wonderful and has done a lot around the house but everything is everywhere and I'm getting very frustrated... He also changed our garbage disposal yesterday and this morning when I started the dishwasher the kitchen flooded... Fun clean up time before work...

On another note... I started using OPKs this month. I bought the digital kind because I'm so bad at trying to guess the ICs. My AF ended on 11/05 and 11/09 was the first time I used an OPK. By the ovarian pains I had this morning I would've guessed I ovulated but OPK keeps giving me a blank... Curious to see if I'm ovulating at all... Wouldn't that be something if I'm not...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!!! Awww congratulations luv a baby girl sooo sweet !! 
(What was baking soda test?)

Amber you better get to it luv!! :sex:

Ash I am so glad you found that heartbeat! See sweet baby is fine!! &#9825;&#9825; 

Maybe.. holy moly luv 9 bedrooms! ! All I can think is too much cleaning !!! :haha:


----------



## makeupgirl

Mrs. MB - Hey! Just noticed we have the same initials! :D Sorry to hear you're sick - I'm with ya there. Rest up!!

I'm so confused.. apparently my period is meant to arrive on the 14th.. but I checked countdown to pregnancy and I'm due on the 20th?! What is this sorcery and why can't it all just be straight forward?!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Makeupgirl.. Good luck with all that straight forward stuff!! Share it when find it!!! :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink: Yay welcome to team pink! Team blue definitely still has us outnumbered though. Good thing you had no plans of a gender reveal or anything since your tech was so quick to blurt it out :haha:. So glad the scan went well :). 

Mrs MB: Sorry you're sick :(. It's definitely going around! Hope you feel better soon. My OPKs said to not start testing until CD9, what day are you on?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Makeupgirl - ha, I wish I could rest. With a new house, puppy and FIL visiting I'm basically running on empty as is... Add a dash of work and a pinch of overtime and I'm pretty sure I'm using reserves. Sorry to hear you're sick as well. I got MB thanks to hubby, lol, used to be ML :) 

As for the sorcery - we might consider pitching in and getting a magician to tell us when miracles happen... I can't even figure out damn digital OPKs, lol... My cycle was increasing by 2 days every month since I got off BCP and this time it went back down to 28 days with the shortest AF I've ever had... So yeah...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney, mine said to start on CD 8, which was yesterday/today, depending on which day I count as CD1. My app has me ovulating tomorrow based on past cycles. So the LH surge should be happening 24-36 hours before O? I don't know, I'm confused... I think I'm OPKing this month to just see how things are working since I'm still "out of service."


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry your sick mrs.mb :( :trouble:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Feel better MB!

Ashley- Hooray on finding baby's heartbeat. It must be so reassuring, it's so hard before you can feel movements. 

Pink- Huge congrats on team PINK! I'm glad she's looking fabulous :)

Disney- Goodness, a double jab is never fun! At least it's done and over with though. 

makeup- I swear my apps would change dates on me lol I think they do it to make us think we're absolutely CRAZY when ttc! ;)

AFM we just got our gender reveal photos back! We didn't get a whole lot (she was super rushy because of the whole balloon flying away thing and she had someone booked after us) but we got some good ones that I'm excited to add to Paxton's baby book.
 



Attached Files:







11-07-15 Baby Polizzi-0006.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love the reveal pics hopeful! <3

Ok I'm confused. The results from the glucose test came back as 56, with the normal range being 70-134. Does this mean my blood sugar is too low? Did I fail? :huh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow that's nuts Disney never heard of too low!


----------



## pinkpassion

We actually were team yellow, and then we decided to do a gender reveal where we didn't even know until the reveal so that actually did get ruined lol... o well!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin- OMG I haven't done baking soda test.. I'll do in the am and post my results!!!! :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink wow! A girl :) that's crazy! So glad she is doing well!!

Hopeful love ur reveal pic and ur new bnb pic :) adorable!

Disney wow...no wonder u were so shaky and hungry that's crazy! Guess u don't have to worry about high blood sugar.


----------



## maybe8

maybe8 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> maybe 8 I was talking about my own opk hun not your tests. :) I've seen women be 16dpo before testing positive if everything i heading in the right direction keep hoping sweet. :)
> 
> To funny...but true for both! I am newly testicles....ready for tomorrow.Click to expand...

I meant restocked..stupid auto correct :)


----------



## maybe8

Pink...a little girl...Congratulations!!! Does she have a name?


----------



## maybe8

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pink!!! Awww congratulations luv a baby girl sooo sweet !!
> (What was baking soda test?)
> 
> Amber you better get to it luv!! :sex:
> 
> Ash I am so glad you found that heartbeat! See sweet baby is fine!! &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Maybe.. holy moly luv 9 bedrooms! ! All I can think is too much cleaning !!! :haha:


Yeah...middle of the desert...lots of dirt and dust. I only miss it a little bit.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

maybe8 said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Pink!!! Awww congratulations luv a baby girl sooo sweet !!
> (What was baking soda test?)
> 
> Amber you better get to it luv!! :sex:
> 
> Ash I am so glad you found that heartbeat! See sweet baby is fine!! &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Maybe.. holy moly luv 9 bedrooms! ! All I can think is too much cleaning !!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Yeah...middle of the desert...lots of dirt and dust. I only miss it a little bit.Click to expand...

Did you move out of state? I didn't know that you're in AZ. I am too.


----------



## maybe8

This was tonight. ..held up to light. ..i know it is blue dye but only so many choices at wally world. opinions? Just looked at upload...real life is better.
 



Attached Files:







20151110_224329.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> Pink!!! Awww congratulations luv a baby girl sooo sweet !!
> (What was baking soda test?)
> 
> Amber you better get to it luv!! :sex:
> 
> Ash I am so glad you found that heartbeat! See sweet baby is fine!! &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Maybe.. holy moly luv 9 bedrooms! ! All I can think is too much cleaning !!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Yeah...middle of the desert...lots of dirt and dust. I only miss it a little bit.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you move out of state? I didn't know that you're in AZ. I am too.Click to expand...

I am in. SC now...we own property in unincorporated Kingman. Where are you?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I definitely see something but as you said, blue dye lol! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I currently live in surprise. Hubs and I have started looking at houses and we're not 100% sure if we will stay in the same area or not. I do love az though, I've lived here my whole life and definitely can't handle the cold.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> We actually were team yellow, and then we decided to do a gender reveal where we didn't even know until the reveal so that actually did get ruined lol... o well!!!

Agh bummer. Ah well... 


Cornfieldland said:


> Pink wow! A girl :) that's crazy! So glad she is doing well!!
> 
> Hopeful love ur reveal pic and ur new bnb pic :) adorable!
> 
> Disney wow...no wonder u were so shaky and hungry that's crazy! Guess u don't have to worry about high blood sugar.

Yeah it definitely makes sense now. Sometimes I get shaky like that and have to eat something so low blood sugar makes sense. Wonder if they will be having me do anything different. 


maybe8 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> maybe 8 I was talking about my own opk hun not your tests. :) I've seen women be 16dpo before testing positive if everything i heading in the right direction keep hoping sweet. :)
> 
> To funny...but true for both! I am newly testicles....ready for tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> I meant restocked..stupid auto correct :)Click to expand...

I raised an eyebrow at the testicles thing, figured it was a typo :laugh2: a very funny one at least!


----------



## 55comet555

maybe8 said:


> This was tonight. ..held up to light. ..i know it is blue dye but only so many choices at wally world. opinions? Just looked at upload...real life is better.

I can see it! hope its your BFP! 



maybe8 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> maybe 8 I was talking about my own opk hun not your tests. :) I've seen women be 16dpo before testing positive if everything i heading in the right direction keep hoping sweet. :)
> 
> To funny...but true for both! I am newly testicles....ready for tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> I meant restocked..stupid auto correct :)Click to expand...

t-hee t-hee.....testicles! :haha:



ashleyg said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Just wanted to check in to say I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler!!!!!!!! I am SO relieved! I wish I could post the video but it's loud and clear!

Yay!!! 



pinkpassion said:


> So sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!!
> 
> Everything was absolutely perfect. This baby is very active and healthy. Everything measured perfectly, baby is measuring 2 days ahead, there's a nasal bone and very low fluid nuchal measurement so all looks perfect!!! :happydance:
> 
> So the tech immediately asked "what do y'all have at home?!" We said we have a girl and I said "but I'm 100% this one's a boy!" And immediately she blurted out "you're wrong it's a girl!" We didn't know she was going to tell us, and so surely. She said she's never been so sure so early. She said she'd be willing to bet on it! So I was WAYYYYYYY wrong apparently hahaha :rofl:!!! &#65532; dh is quite disappointed! But he's coming around lol. I feel bad I've been calling her a he and I've had everything planned for a boy &#65532;:haha:
> 
> So I've just text our family and friends the pics and everyone is guessing it's a boy, they know we were told but we aren't telling them, everyone keeps saying the scan pic is very obviously a boy &#65532;.. boy won't they be surprised!!!! :rofl:
> Fwiw she has a very classic girl nub and she definitely looked all girl during the scan!!!
> Anyway without further ado here is our newest little one:

congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

pink - yay!! How exciting :D congrats girly!

Mrs MB - I'm sorry youre sick :( I hope you feel better!

hopeful - I loved your pics on FB! Sooo cute :D

muffin - thanks love <3 It's just so hard not to worry!!

maybe - I think I can see a little something on the test


*AFM - *My scan is tomorrow! I am anxiously awaiting it :haha: I feel ALOT better now that I found the heartbeat. Afterwards DH and I will be taking advantage of the Veterans day deals! I'm excited for that lol. Anyways! Not much going on tonight...going to spend the rest of my night starting to put together a toy wishlist for my daughter for Christmas. I already have people asking me what to get her :dohh:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey girls I will catch up on all of your lovely posts later this afternoon. Just wanted to let you all know won't be on for a good part of the day as we are doing some stuff for veteran's day.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats pink!!! That first scan picture certainly confirms girl lol very girly nub xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies, it was definitely a shock!!! :) I was most definitely expecting to be told boy, thought for sure I knew it was a boy.. and had everything all planned out for that :haha: So now I have to rethink everything and also a name.. we have no idea!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

The gender baking soda says girl, absolutely no fizz at all!!!! :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Congrats Pink!!! Can't believe it's a girl! Welcome to team pink! It seems like the baking soda test is super accurate!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

The baking soda test was wrong for me. Both times I tried it I got a girl result. Actually most of the wives tales said girl for me, he's a stinker for sure lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

I just did the baking soda test for my parents and it says girl, but almost everyone on the gender thread said boy based on my scan. I just bought a few girl things so I will find out next Friday. Pink I may have to send u my girl onesies ;)


----------



## maybe8

Hi guys...the one one the left was last night...the right this morning. Pretty sure the witch is coming today...temp drop and spotting. Was it there?
 



Attached Files:







20151111_095651.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## busytulip

disney that's what my blood sugar is like too. No, you didn't fail. You do want to make sure you are eating good amounts of protein throughout the day though. :)

pink I'm sorry she blurted it out and ruined your plans. Congrats again on team :pink:

maybe sorry you are out in limbo-hoping you get answers soon by either a blazing positive our AF making her appearance

can't wait to hear how your appointment has gone Ash


----------



## maybe8

And the witch has arrived.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ugh!!! Help please... I did my third OPK today and they just keep getting lighter every day... The instruction sheet says don't look at the colored lines, just the digital display but aren't they the same strips? The one on Monday was almost as dark as control line and now there's almost nothing...


----------



## ashleyg

Wanted to share my scan update. 
Baby looks great and my hematoma is completely gone!!!!! :happydance: I'm so ecstatic! We got to see the baby moving its little arms around and wiggling lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## busytulip

Yay Ash :dance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Whoo!!! Go Ash!!! Go baby Ash :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs MB I wish I had some advice for you but I never used opks. Didn't want you to think I was just ignoring you :) 

Great news ash! It's looking more babyish and less blob like too


----------



## busytulip

That goes for me as well MrsMB, I've not ever used OPKs

maybe, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> disney that's what my blood sugar is like too. No, you didn't fail. You do want to make sure you are eating good amounts of protein throughout the day though. :)

Thanks for the tip! 


maybe8 said:


> And the witch has arrived.

Ugh sorry to hear :hugs:


ashleyg said:


> Wanted to share my scan update.
> Baby looks great and my hematoma is completely gone!!!!! :happydance: I'm so ecstatic! We got to see the baby moving its little arms around and wiggling lol.

Glad baby looks good and SCH is gone. :thumbup:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww maybe I'm sorry luv :( that witch ugh!!!!

Beautiful scan ash!!! Yay that sch is gone!!!

Mrs.mb I dont do digital only wondfo Strips .. if you got a almost positive monday it may have peaked soon after, and you missed it, ive literally peaked, and started going down within hours .. if I wouldn't have rapidly tested I would have missed the surge for sure


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Maybe, somehow I missed your post till now... Sorry to hear hun :hugs: that darn witch!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww ash congrats beautiful scan!!! 

Mrs mb I don't know, never did the digis?


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe I'm so so sorry about af :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Finally finished my friends curtain and crib skirt!! Looks beautiful!!! So tomorrow I will be working solely on burp cloths :)
 



Attached Files:







20151111_162811-1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11









20151111_162829-1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## busytulip

Pink you did a beautiful job!! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love the ruffles <3


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!!! I'm so happy that everything is perfect. I'm looking forward to my 12 week scan!

Maybe - I'm sorry :( :( 

Pink - those look sooooo cute!!

Mrsmb - I used OPKs but mine wouldn't go from dark to light. It only did that after I ovulated. Maybe you had a really short surge?


----------



## maybe8

How cute pink!

Ash...great news....baby looks perfect! To early to guess...I say boy :)

Mrs B.....you could have missed it, or it is gearing up again....only way to know for sure is temping, and/or keep testing.

Thanks for the sympathy ladies. It has been a sucky day. My oldest son`s bday is today. He is 18. In basic training so we were not together. Then the witch shows up super late to the party and just sends me into total dispair. Pity party of one today. My son did get to call me tonight, so I got to wish him a happy bday on the phone. That makes me smile at least.

I hope everyone is doing good. Thank you!


----------



## ashleyg

That's so sweet maybe! Basic training for the military? Which branch?? :D 

Haha I am hoping for a boy! Id love one of each!


----------



## maybe8

He is Air Force. 

I hope you get your boy then....or a girl and then a boy ???? :) :) :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh hello double digits! Almost didn't notice lol. :dance:


----------



## maybe8

Wow Disney...excellent news.


----------



## ashleyg

DH is Air Force. He's says it's the best branch ;) haha. 

I think if I had another girl we would be in trouble lol! My daughter is SO sassy...I can't imagine two of her running around with their sassiness :haha:

Disney- so exciting!!


----------



## maybe8

Ummm Ash...hate to tell you this but....the second child is usually worse than the first. Have you ever heard the saying "if I had this one first there wouldn't be a second" seriously though I hope you get your little boy.


----------



## ashleyg

We are in trouble anyways then lol!! Hopefully I get lucky and this one is the calm to her storm ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay disney!! Woo woo! !!!

Pink I absolutely love the curtains!!! Can't wait to see the burp cloths!! 

I need to find a hobby like that I was thinking about learning how to crochet ... meh. .. my slacker momma never taught me how :trouble: ....

Jk!! But seriously :rofl: 

Afm cd I don't even friggin know ..7? And waiting to start opk :coffee: la de daaaaa 

Hope all my ladies are wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies! :flower:

My daughter was seriously the best baby. I hope this one is half as easy as her. It's the school age that makes me want to rip my hair out! This one might be tough since she will have an older big sister to mimick #-o


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay Disney double digits!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Dd was also the perfect baby, people tell me I'm in for it with the next but I don't think so!! I think for all the heartache and loss I'll just be given another amazing baby :winkwink:


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA congratulations! I just watched the gender reveal what a beautiful moment. <3
> 
> Please put me down for November 28-30th for test dates eeeeeeeeep

Thank you. it was supposed to be in the yard with everyone spread out but it ended up raining so our next best option was on the porch

:thumbup: I will add your test date(s)



ccoastgal said:


> I think I am going to test on the 24th since it is my DH's birthday! I am hoping that luck and baby dust will be on our side this month.

:thumbup: I'll put down your test date. GL and hope you get an awesome gift to give dh :winkwink:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi luvs I'm hanging around congrats to the new bfp and the soon to be bfp !
> It seems like yalls babies will be here before we know it!!&#9825;
> 
> Flarmy I had to save my energy for the contractions!!! The pushing was the easy part for me!!! Lol ...Anyways good luck with that ins. Luv, it's always something! they can't make a single things easy for us!
> 
> 
> Afm .. cd6 :coffee: ....& finally closed on property yesterday ! Hurray!
> Now the building begins! Ugh
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week I will be keeping busy with home school and extra paperwork luv yall &#9825;&#9825;

yeah the thought of contractions freaks me out.. so I'm not sure how I'll react until the time comes.. pain makes me sick to my stomach.. I'm talking stub my toe and immediately feel sick to my stomach, which is another reason why I think meds to help me sleep through the contractions would be helpful
congrats on closing on the property! You'll have to post pics!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Maybe..
> we were going to build a log cabin (and we have a 1/2 acre pond) so it would all go together!!, but we are debating because we are sortive in a hurry so we may just go with a modular home. I did find a nice 6 bedroom floor plan lol! ..
> 
> we sold our rental that we restored plus the property we had that had our home on it (house fire burned to the ground) .. soo currently we live in a new fifth wheel with our 4 kids .. THE BEVERLY HILLBILLIES :rofl:
> 
> I mean it could always be worse but I'm ready not live in a camper anymore ...

ooo both sound lovely.. I'm sure whatever you pick will be amazing. I cannot imagine living in a fifth wheel with 4 kids!



frangi33 said:


> FLA I love your gender reveal video, your reaction is so touching x
> 
> I will be testing on the 22nd x

Thanks!
:thumbup: adding your test date



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ladies, I nipped out and grabbed some re fill sticks for my clearblue opk. This is what I got this evening. :blush::happydance::kiss::hugs:

Hope you catch that eggy! :dust:



ashleyg said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Just wanted to check in to say I found baby's heartbeat on my Doppler!!!!!!!! I am SO relieved! I wish I could post the video but it's loud and clear!

:happydance:



pinkpassion said:


> So sorry to keep everyone waiting!!!!
> 
> Everything was absolutely perfect. This baby is very active and healthy. Everything measured perfectly, baby is measuring 2 days ahead, there's a nasal bone and very low fluid nuchal measurement so all looks perfect!!! :happydance:
> 
> So the tech immediately asked "what do y'all have at home?!" We said we have a girl and I said "but I'm 100% this one's a boy!" And immediately she blurted out "you're wrong it's a girl!" We didn't know she was going to tell us, and so surely. She said she's never been so sure so early. She said she'd be willing to bet on it! So I was WAYYYYYYY wrong apparently hahaha :rofl:!!! &#65532; dh is quite disappointed! But he's coming around lol. I feel bad I've been calling her a he and I've had everything planned for a boy &#65532;:haha:
> 
> So I've just text our family and friends the pics and everyone is guessing it's a boy, they know we were told but we aren't telling them, everyone keeps saying the scan pic is very obviously a boy &#65532;.. boy won't they be surprised!!!! :rofl:
> Fwiw she has a very classic girl nub and she definitely looked all girl during the scan!!!
> Anyway without further ado here is our newest little one:

Yay for a good scan. Sorry that the tech ruined the surprise! but hey there is still a chance she was wrong :winkwink:



makeupgirl said:


> *FLA* - Okay.. I just bawled my eyes out at your reveal video.. I don't know if it's me PMSing or what, but my bed is flooded. :haha: What a happy moment! And you look absolutely gorgeous in your progression pic! Yay for babies!

Awe thanks. :flower:



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Been sick since Friday. Cold is kicking my butt... My FIL is wonderful and has done a lot around the house but everything is everywhere and I'm getting very frustrated... He also changed our garbage disposal yesterday and this morning when I started the dishwasher the kitchen flooded... Fun clean up time before work...
> 
> On another note... I started using OPKs this month. I bought the digital kind because I'm so bad at trying to guess the ICs. My AF ended on 11/05 and 11/09 was the first time I used an OPK. By the ovarian pains I had this morning I would've guessed I ovulated but OPK keeps giving me a blank... Curious to see if I'm ovulating at all... Wouldn't that be something if I'm not...

:( I hope you feel better soon! 
FX you do/are ovulating!



makeupgirl said:


> I'm so confused.. apparently my period is meant to arrive on the 14th.. but I checked countdown to pregnancy and I'm due on the 20th?! What is this sorcery and why can't it all just be straight forward?!

oh how I wish it was more straight forward



Mrs. MB said:


> As for the sorcery - we might consider pitching in and getting a magician to tell us when miracles happen... I can't even figure out damn digital OPKs, lol... My cycle was increasing by 2 days every month since I got off BCP and this time it went back down to 28 days with the shortest AF I've ever had... So yeah...

:thumbup: fortune tellers for the win!



.hopeful.one. said:


> AFM we just got our gender reveal photos back! We didn't get a whole lot (she was super rushy because of the whole balloon flying away thing and she had someone booked after us) but we got some good ones that I'm excited to add to Paxton's baby book.

Great photos!



pinkpassion said:


> We actually were team yellow, and then we decided to do a gender reveal where we didn't even know until the reveal so that actually did get ruined lol... o well!!!

:growlmad:



ashleyg said:


> *AFM - *My scan is tomorrow! I am anxiously awaiting it :haha: I feel ALOT better now that I found the heartbeat. Afterwards DH and I will be taking advantage of the Veterans day deals! I'm excited for that lol. Anyways! Not much going on tonight...going to spend the rest of my night starting to put together a toy wishlist for my daughter for Christmas. I already have people asking me what to get her :dohh:

lol my dh told me last night that recruiters should use the veteran's day freebies as incentives to get people to enlist :haha:



TheTiebreaker said:


> It seems like the baking soda test is super accurate!

Not for me lol. had zero fizz and he's a HE lol



.hopeful.one. said:


> The baking soda test was wrong for me. Both times I tried it I got a girl result. Actually most of the wives tales said girl for me, he's a stinker for sure lol

You and me both. EVERY old wives tale said girl.. which is why we were so shocked to learn it was a boy



Cornfieldland said:


> I just did the baking soda test for my parents and it says girl, but almost everyone on the gender thread said boy based on my scan. I just bought a few girl things so I will find out next Friday. Pink I may have to send u my girl onesies ;)

Well I'm hoping you have a boy! lol we need more team boy!



maybe8 said:


> And the witch has arrived.

:cry: I'm sorry



Mrs. MB said:


> Ugh!!! Help please... I did my third OPK today and they just keep getting lighter every day... The instruction sheet says don't look at the colored lines, just the digital display but aren't they the same strips? The one on Monday was almost as dark as control line and now there's almost nothing...

Don't know anything about OPKs but hope you get an answer soon



ashleyg said:


> Wanted to share my scan update.
> Baby looks great and my hematoma is completely gone!!!!! :happydance: I'm so ecstatic! We got to see the baby moving its little arms around and wiggling lol.

:happydance: Congrats



pinkpassion said:


> Finally finished my friends curtain and crib skirt!! Looks beautiful!!! So tomorrow I will be working solely on burp cloths :)

:thumbup: looks amazing



maybe8 said:


> Thanks for the sympathy ladies. It has been a sucky day. My oldest son`s bday is today. He is 18. In basic training so we were not together. Then the witch shows up super late to the party and just sends me into total dispair. Pity party of one today. My son did get to call me tonight, so I got to wish him a happy bday on the phone. That makes me smile at least.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good. Thank you!

oh man. I can't imagine how hard it is for him to be away during his bday but such an important bday at that. :hugs: 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Oh hello double digits! Almost didn't notice lol. :dance:

Yay double digits!


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy...you are the best moderator! A little something for everyone.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awe thank you. I try to reply to everyone even if I don't have any advice. To have support it a great asset in any life journey


----------



## Pato

Gm lovelies.....Missed you all, doing a weekly checking in....
I know I seem to MIA a bit but I do peek in every day just don't always get the chance to post..Love you all

In case I missed anyone new :hi: and welcome

Mommas those scans are super cute.....Ash so glad to hear no more sch :thumbup:

Disney...hurray double digits
Daisey... glad to see you are well
Pink....sorry your reveal got messed up but happy your lil girl is fine
Flarmy....How are you feeling
Corn....:hugs:
Hopeful....:hugs:
Busy...:hugs::hugs:
5Stars....hope all is well
Mrs.MB....how are you feeling honey...
Maybe...sorry the witch came...next month will be yours:hugs:
Makeup, Ccoast, Teeny, and everyone waiting to O or test :dust: for eveyone

OMG....Muffin....lol, nope I didn't forget you:hugs::hugs:

Whatever became of Gwen????


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato :hugs: we miss you but are so glad to see you check in when you can. Hope you are doing well 

I am feeling ok. My feet had their first swelling yesterday and it was pretty bad.. Also been suffering a headache since 5am yesterday.. but other than that I"m golden :thumbup:


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm CD 20 today...7dpo or there about. Wasn't feeling well past two days so I was home from work laid up. Had awwwwful cramps in both ovaries and uterus and backache was waking me out of my sleep....oh and a headache that doesn't want to go away. Had a few really vivid dreams lately too but creepy...one was of my daughter who I was playing with after I picked her up by a corner from where I grew up, but she started molting and I had to get hubby to take her back:saywhat: then last night my dream was fine up until my boss's dogs attacked me and I had to bite one on the mouth to stop him from ripping my throat out:shock: idkwth that's all about....sorry there are so creepy hope I don't upset anyone.....DH said I'm not to have cheese before bed anymore:rofl:

Anyhooo....7dpo and I don't think I'm in this month at all. I managed to BD on cd 9 once, and cd 10 thrice...:blush::blush:but then not again until the night(literally midnight) on cd 13 and then twice on cd14 in the morning. I'm sure by my temps that I o'd late cd 13, but it could have been cd12 sooooo.....idk if I made it...but I sure as hell had fun trying:haha:.....not stressing it at all this month, I'm already preparing for next cycle as AF is due on Tuesday 17th....and I'm not gonna test unless by some miracle she doesn't show....

OMG....this si a long post....bye lovelies:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Orglethorp

I don't know what to think about my chances right now!

I spotted significantly at 7dpo, and I thought that was a sure sign, but I tested yesterday at 11dpo and got a stark white bfn. Then I realized the test I used isn't the most sensitive (25miu I think). I declared to OH last night as we were falling asleep that if my 12dpo temp (this morning) dropped, I'd take that as my sign that I'm out, because although my BBTs have been wonderfully consistent and at the top of my usual LP range, they've been staying the same. Not going up. This morning? Yup, went down ...by 0.03 degrees. I don't think that counts  

AF is due Saturday, but we'll be at the cabin. If I'm not pregnant, I'd like to be able to drink a little at the cabin, but AF will be too late for Friday evening and possibly too late for Saturday evening. 

I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning (13dpo) with a more sensitive test if BBT doesn't drop significantly. Don't know what I'm expecting to see or what I'll do about another BFN. We'll just have to wait.


----------



## Pato

Orglethorp said:


> I don't know what to think about my chances right now!
> 
> I spotted significantly at 7dpo, and I thought that was a sure sign, but I tested yesterday at 11dpo and got a stark white bfn. Then I realized the test I used isn't the most sensitive (25miu I think). I declared to OH last night as we were falling asleep that if my 12dpo temp (this morning) dropped, I'd take that as my sign that I'm out, because although my BBTs have been wonderfully consistent and at the top of my usual LP range, they've been staying the same. Not going up. This morning? Yup, went down ...by 0.03 degrees. I don't think that counts
> 
> AF is due Saturday, but we'll be at the cabin. If I'm not pregnant, I'd like to be able to drink a little at the cabin, but AF will be too late for Friday evening and possibly too late for Saturday evening.
> 
> I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning (13dpo) with a more sensitive test if BBT doesn't drop significantly. Don't know what I'm expecting to see or what I'll do about another BFN. We'll just have to wait.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> AFM....I'm CD 20 today...7dpo or there about. Wasn't feeling well past two days so I was home from work laid up. Had awwwwful cramps in both ovaries and uterus and backache was waking me out of my sleep....oh and a headache that doesn't want to go away. Had a few really vivid dreams lately too but creepy...one was of my daughter who I was playing with after I picked her up by a corner from where I grew up, but she started molting and I had to get hubby to take her back:saywhat: then last night my dream was fine up until my boss's dogs attacked me and I had to bite one on the mouth to stop him from ripping my throat out:shock: idkwth that's all about....sorry there are so creepy hope I don't upset anyone.....DH said I'm not to have cheese before bed anymore:rofl:
> 
> Anyhooo....7dpo and I don't think I'm in this month at all. I managed to BD on cd 9 once, and cd 10 thrice...:blush::blush:but then not again until the night(literally midnight) on cd 13 and then twice on cd14 in the morning. I'm sure by my temps that I o'd late cd 13, but it could have been cd12 sooooo.....idk if I made it...but I sure as hell had fun trying:haha:.....not stressing it at all this month, I'm already preparing for next cycle as AF is due on Tuesday 17th....and I'm not gonna test unless by some miracle she doesn't show....
> 
> OMG....this si a long post....bye lovelies:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

omgness crazy dreams! I agree no more cheese before bed lol it has been scientifically proven to give more vivid dreams. 

sounds like you had lots of fun :winkwink: maybe a fun, stress free is what you need and you'll get a surprise. :dust:!



Orglethorp said:


> I don't know what to think about my chances right now!
> 
> I spotted significantly at 7dpo, and I thought that was a sure sign, but I tested yesterday at 11dpo and got a stark white bfn. Then I realized the test I used isn't the most sensitive (25miu I think). I declared to OH last night as we were falling asleep that if my 12dpo temp (this morning) dropped, I'd take that as my sign that I'm out, because although my BBTs have been wonderfully consistent and at the top of my usual LP range, they've been staying the same. Not going up. This morning? Yup, went down ...by 0.03 degrees. I don't think that counts
> 
> AF is due Saturday, but we'll be at the cabin. If I'm not pregnant, I'd like to be able to drink a little at the cabin, but AF will be too late for Friday evening and possibly too late for Saturday evening.
> 
> I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning (13dpo) with a more sensitive test if BBT doesn't drop significantly. Don't know what I'm expecting to see or what I'll do about another BFN. We'll just have to wait.

FX and :dust: to you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Everyone keeps telling me that this baby looks 100% boy.. what are the chances the tech was wrong at 13 weeks? I'm so confused... when she blurted it out and then showed us it seemed so obviously a girl and she was so sure.. so why am I questioning it??? Maybe because dh so wanted a boy and if it's a girl it makes me feel like maybe I can only carry a girl and miscarry all my boys :sad2: ... could that even be a thing?! What if I'm never able to give him a boy???!!!!!! :cry: by the way I'm sorry if this sounds harsh I don't mean it that way, I wanted another girl or boy, I'd be happy with either , just a healthy baby but I'm feeling a bit insecure in my ability to carry babies. With all my losses I can't help but wonder if they were boys and I'm somehow not able to carry a boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







11.10.15_0001-1.jpg
File size: 116.6 KB
Views: 8









11.10.15_0004-1.jpg
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 8









11.10.15_0005-1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh pink.. it'll all be ok! you'll be given what you're meant to have. maybe you're meant to carry girls in your womb and adopt a special boy? either way it will all happen the way it is supposed to

I think it is definitely possible at 13 weeks for her to be wrong..


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy congrats on third trimester!!!! It's going by sooo fast!

Pink- I was really worried when the tech told us her guess at my 12 week scan too. I was excited at first but then kept thinking that there was still a chance she was wrong. It was almost more stressful than not knowing. I have never heard of miscarrying one specific gender. God is giving you the baby that your family needs. Maybe your boy is still coming! I am sorry you are feeling insecure. Wish I could give you a big hug!!! For the record, my little girl's nub looked the same as yours and was confirmed girl at 20 weeks. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks Tie! yes it is. I actually am having a small anxiety attack this morning about labor as I have NO idea what to expect.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies , :hugs: I could use all the hugs, not because I'm sad I'm happy with a baby, gender doesn't matter to me.. just feeling low about my losses, feeling like a failure and if it's a possibility that some people can only have one gender! 
I appreciate the support!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats flarmy! It is going by so fast!! Can't believe you'll have a little one in your arms soon!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Don't freak out. As weird as it sounds I am looking forward to labor. Lol. It's so hard to say because labor is so different for everyone. For me, the contractions were painful but not more than I could handle. Like I told my sister when she was pregnant, I felt like there was only one moment that I felt like it was too much and that was right before I started pushing. As soon as you start pushing, I think it is better. Its like you are actually doing something and the baby will be here soon. Once you get past that last little bit of dilating, you are almost done. I had both my kids naturally with no pain meds. I know you can do it!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks pink. I know, super crazy!

thanks tie. I hope over the next few weeks I'm able to better prepare myself and am more calm about it all


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We are here for you Pink!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Have you thought about taking birthing classes? Maybe it would help you feel more prepared.


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Everyone keeps telling me that this baby looks 100% boy.. what are the chances the tech was wrong at 13 weeks? I'm so confused... when she blurted it out and then showed us it seemed so obviously a girl and she was so sure.. so why am I questioning it??? Maybe because dh so wanted a boy and if it's a girl it makes me feel like maybe I can only carry a girl and miscarry all my boys :sad2: ... could that even be a thing?! What if I'm never able to give him a boy???!!!!!! :cry: by the way I'm sorry if this sounds harsh I don't mean it that way, I wanted another girl or boy, I'd be happy with either , just a healthy baby but I'm feeling a bit insecure in my ability to carry babies. With all my losses I can't help but wonder if they were boys and I'm somehow not able to carry a boy!!!

:hugs::hugs: I'm not sure if that's a thing...and I'm sure you'll have a beautiful little one. Sometimes techs are wrong, I had a friend who was told she was having a girl and she bought aaaaalllll girl stuff only to be shocked with a baby boy at delivery....so it happens honey....don't cry. When I was pregnant with my daughter when the tech told us my dh blurted out "awwww maaaannn":haha:bc he wanted a son....after having her he confessed to me that he doesn't even know what to do with a son now and hopes if we are blessed with another lo that it's a girl as well....hang in there honey


----------



## Pato

OMGness guys...we are 800 pages:happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Have you thought about taking birthing classes? Maybe it would help you feel more prepared.

I want to but we can't afford to. Babies r us does offer a free class, so we're gonna try to see if we can do one in December, but for now I'm just watching videos.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> OMGness guys...we are 800 pages:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Such a great group!!! Love you all!


----------



## pinkpassion

Please please don't think we are disappointed in having a girl, more disappointed in the idea that I possibly can't carry boys!!! We love our dd and know this one will be just amazing!!!! I am going to talk to an re and see if there is even anything that exists that would cause someone to only carry one gender. I know God gives us what we need, so I'm ok with that if that's the case. But I want a third and I'm not sure I can convince dh to try for a third now.. he wants a boy and is now convinced I can only have girls!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- oh no one thinks you are disappointed. we all know you are happy to have a healthy precious bean. You've been through so much. I'm not sure that is a thing but maybe hearing that from a dr will help convince your dh to try for a third.. and you never know.. there are lots of ppl that get the opposite sex on the 3rd of 4th baby


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Don't worry about that pink. You will have all the children meant for you. I've never heard of anyone who could physically only carry one gender. As for the possibility of the tech being wrong... Well you know what I went through lol I was told girl at 12 weeks, boy at 14 weeks, girl at 16 weeks and finally boy for sure at 20 weeks! I wouldn't go out buying anything just yet ;) whichever you get I'm sure he/she will be perfect for you! 

Flarmy I'm also freaking out about labor. We plan to take the classes at babies r us along with a class that our hospital offers. My biggest fear is that I will be vomiting the whole time which is a very real possibility as it happens anytime I'm in pain. I want as little medication as possible but I'm doubtful that I'll follow through with that when the time comes. 

Sending baby dust to those waiting to test & <3 to you all!! 

Afm Paxton is becoming more and more active. I absolutely adore his baby kicks! I can see my belly bounce around from the outside now too. So blessed and overjoyed to have a healthy little man growing in there.


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy *I'm also freaking out about labor. We plan to take the classes at babies r us along with a class that our hospital offers. My biggest fear is that I will be vomiting the whole time which is a very real possibility as it happens anytime I'm in pain. I want as little medication as possible but I'm doubtful that I'll follow through with that when the time comes. *
> 
> Afm Paxton is becoming more and more active. I absolutely adore his baby kicks! I can see my belly bounce around from the outside now too. So blessed and overjoyed to have a healthy little man growing in there.

yep pregnancy twins! same fears and vomiting anytime in pain. 

yay for seeing movement and more active little man. Aeneas has very calm days and then a rare active day


----------



## mommyxofxone

pink- god will give you what you are supposed to have ! i'm sorry if dh would be sad but girls are so wonderful too i hope he would be ok if it is a girl. It's a part of both of you and so precious no matter what it is. :hugs: i do think it looks like a girl nub BUT i wouldn't take anything 100 % til your gender scan. 

flarmy- i agree with tie. When it actually comes down to the labor part- you don't really feel scared. you want the thing out lol. you're so ready. and the contractions are bad but nothing you can't make it through. and the pushing, well, it's when you actually get to DO something. so it is much better! i swear i only pushed 5 minutes (oh btw i did it naturally so no epidural) it went so fast. turned out it was 2 hours. but pushing was great because something was happening!!!! that is the best part. and then, it's just done. all the pain goes away and your perfect bundle is there!


----------



## FLArmyWife

thanks mommy


----------



## ccoastgal

Yay for making it to 800 pages!! You ladies are awesome! I get excited to come to work in the mornings just so I can read on how everyone is doing!!:flower:

flArmy I think it is completely normal to feel worried about labor especially because you have never been through it before. But just know that you can do it and the pain that you will go through will be quick and you are rewarded with a beautiful baby after. 

Pato I think you BD enough for this cycle. I wish you luck and :dust:

Pink noone thinks that you are upset over having another girl. You are just voicing your concerns which I completely understand. There always seems to be so much pressure for women to have baby boys so that they can carry on their DH last name. But remember it is the guy who decides the sex. Who knows maybe the tech is wrong and it will end up being a boy. 

Disney congrats on the double digits!

Sorry if I missed anyone it was not intentional. I always forget that I need to start taking notes. When I come on here.:haha:


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I know I am out. DH didn't want to BD as he was too tired.:growlmad: I am suppose to be ovulating today but I was having pretty bad cramps on the right side last night so I think I did last night... But this morning I have cramps on my left side. So who knows. We only BD CD 12, CD 13 so that is why I am sure that I am out. 

Well I hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I know I am out. DH didn't want to BD as he was too tired.:growlmad: I am suppose to be ovulating today but I was having pretty bad cramps on the right side last night so I think I did last night... But this morning I have cramps on my left side. So who knows. We only BD CD 12, CD 13 so that is why I am sure that I am out.
> 
> Well I hope you all have a lovely day.

You can't count yourself out just yet. It only takes one time and you never know. I'm not giving up hope for you this month!


----------



## ccoastgal

.hopeful.one. said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> AFM I know I am out. DH didn't want to BD as he was too tired.:growlmad: I am suppose to be ovulating today but I was having pretty bad cramps on the right side last night so I think I did last night... But this morning I have cramps on my left side. So who knows. We only BD CD 12, CD 13 so that is why I am sure that I am out.
> 
> Well I hope you all have a lovely day.
> 
> You can't count yourself out just yet. It only takes one time and you never know. I'm not giving up hope for you this month!Click to expand...

Aww thanks! I hope that his :spermy: can last that long I would be ecstatic but we have done more BD the last past months and nothing happened so it just makes me a little worried.


----------



## ccoastgal

By the way hopeful your profile picture is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink luv I understand exactly what you are saying , I don't suppose that's a thing.. but I do suppose the tech could possible be wrong, I
I mean if she was dumb enough to blurt out the gender before she has courtesy to even ask you if you want to know... she may be dumb enough to read a scan wrong js... but..... sorry but true.. 
I would be so pissed in the first place about that.. but yes she could be wrong.. 

But if it is a girl .. 3rd times a charm ;) &#9825; &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies!

Thank you for your answers! It's only the first month of trying the OPKs so I'm sure I'll get the hang of it. My dummy self tossed the ones before today but I'll save them now to compare. I think today's at least wasn't lighter so maybe it will gear back up although today is CD 12... Who knows, maybe I do ovulate later and my LP is short... Where's that damn magician?

I think my cold is just being a witch! Feels like I started over today. Woke up at 4:30am feeling horrid. Had to do an OPK while I was up too... They say at least a four hour hold and I absolutely can't hold that long unless I'm asleep. Ugh... At least I took the pup out so he didn't pee in my hallway this morning. 

Hopeful - the pictures are absolutely beautiful! I'm so excited for you and your DH. You guys seem genuinely happy in the pictures!

Pink  - I'm sorry you're feeling crabby. We all know you just want to have a healthy and happy baby no matter whether it's a boy or a girl but nobody can blame you for wanting one of each. One of my friends was told by a tech her baby wasn't viable and she needed to have a d&c. When she went back for a follow up after taking a few days to think the baby had a strong heartbeat and she has a beautiful 2.5 year old daughter now. Techs can be wrong. Like Muffin said. If she was dumb enough to blurt something like that out she could be wrong. She did say she was never sure that early on before - so why say anything at all? ALSO, DAMN GIRL, you're creative and where do you even find the time. You're my creative hero!

FLArmy - You are an amazing moderator! I don't know how you can keep up with all of us. I know I always miss someone and feel bad about it. You're so on top of things. Wish I could give you the biggest hug. I've never been in labor and my pain threshold is very high so I can't give you advice. I do know that sometimes watching too many videos can freak you out even more. Your body was designed to give birth. It will know what to do when it's time.

Amber - hope this is your month. FX and baby dust!

CCoast - don't count yourself out! Sometimes you conceive at the most unexpected time. I have to say too - I was wrong as far as my O date based on the pain. I could've sworn it was coming on but OPK told me I was wrong, lol. You're not out until AF shows up. 

Pato - everything crossed for you lady! Hope this is your month! Can't wait to see your BFP. You're such a strong and wonderful person!

Muffin - Congrats on the property. How exciting! I can't even imagine how you're managing in a fifth wheel. What a relief it's going to be when you can move into a home. You're absolutely amazing! Start manufacturing those magic bats - you'll be in a mansion in no time. We'll have the Muffin Dynasty!

Comet - Did you ever have your Dr. appointment? How are you feeling?

If I forgot anyone I suck and I'm sorry. I really try to keep up but there can only be one FLArmy :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Thanks Tie! yes it is. I actually am having a small anxiety attack this morning about labor as I have NO idea what to expect.

All I can say is that the more relaxed you are about the whole thing leading up to it, the better you'll be able to cope with it when the time comes. Don't read about things that can go wrong, but read about things that can/will help the process. That's what I've been doing. Positivity! But I definitely remember the anxiety with my daughter. If it helps at all you can always talk to me about any concerns you have! I had a 100% unmedicated labor/birth with my daughter. But I will most definitely be getting an epidural this time... once was enough lol :haha:. Happy 3rd trimester btw! :happydance:

Pink- I'm terrible at looking at ultrasounds so I can't give much advice, but at least its only a couple weeks away that you will be able to know for sure.


AFM- just a ball of anxiety like always! DD's bday party is in 9 days and I have nothing prepared. Her actual bday is in 17 days. Disney trip is about 4 weeks away. Just stressful with money being so tight. I have no idea how we are going to pull all of this off. So I just ask to please say a prayer for me that I get through the next few weeks, if ya do that :haha:. So sorry to come on here and complain! 

Baby girl has started getting hiccups quite frequently the past few days, just like her sister always did. So cute :cloud9:. Oh hey look at that, she's the size of a Double Gulp :laugh2:.

Hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

You guys seriously crack me up!!!

I'm excited and so is dh, we've started talking about girl names now, because the likely hood of her being wrong is slim to non. I'm really not upset, I came from a family of 5 girls. And all I've said this whole time is I want 5 girls and no boys (I've always told people I didn't want a boy ) and I think guilt is playing on me big time, even though I know I couldn't possibly control my losses, I still feel guilty because I really would love a little boy, just as much as a baby girl. And I know dh longs for a little boy to teach all the boy things to, so I feel double awful that I can't seem to give him that especially since "I've gotten what I wanted"!

Oh well.. healthy is truly all that matters. I've started cutting up the confetti for the reveal! Should I do some blue just in case or pretty much just cut up pink? 

Thanks, I love crafting!! I can only work on things during dd nap times so that's why it takes me so long to finish a project :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney, I used to love when dd would get the hiccups :)


----------



## maybe8

Pink...I'm sorry you are feeling down. The only thing I have to add that a re would tell you is: if there is a genetic condition passed only by males to males....it could cause some problems. That would require genetic testing for both of you. Not saying this is the case, just another scenario. My guess is that your little girl was waiting for just the right parents. That is why you have been through so much.


----------



## pinkpassion

We've been through tons of testing and we were both karyotyped, which came back normal for us both. So that kind of rules out genetic issues for males! It's all good, I'm not really down, just bugged by the what ifs!!! I'm good now.. just pulled all dd's itsy bitsy clothes and tiny nb cloth diapers down and started to tear up, can't wait to put all these in her dresser and set up her room!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink tiny clothes and Diapers I can't wait to be blessed with another sweet baby &#9825;&#9825; 

Mrs.mb :rofl: ahahah!!! Muffin dynasty!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know muffin!!! Soon luv!!!!! It's so amazing how tiny dd used to be. She was in preemie clothes for the first 2 weeks!! Itsy bitsy thing!!! Everything is just so little and adorable!!!! <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink!! I sure hope it's soon!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; & my first DD was in preemie clothes till she was 6 weeks then she blew up like a moo moo cow!!! :rofl: 2nd DD was tiny too but only a week of preemie then the newborn swallowed her whole for a while hehehe .. my boys were just newborn from birth I couldn't even squeeze preemie clothes on them... yes I tried :haha:


----------



## maybe8

pinkpassion said:


> We've been through tons of testing and we were both karyotyped, which came back normal for us both. So that kind of rules out genetic issues for males! It's all good, I'm not really down, just bugged by the what ifs!!! I'm good now.. just pulled all dd's itsy bitsy clothes and tiny nb cloth diapers down and started to tear up, can't wait to put all these in her dresser and set up her room!!! I'm so excited!!!

Sorry if I overstepped.


----------



## pinkpassion

No maybe you didn't hun :) I promise I didn't mean my text to come across ugly and I'm sorry if it did. :hugs: I appreciate the input :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn how are you doing luv?? :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Alright ladies, we've settled on 2 names for a girl and we already know the boys name (if/when we have a boy, or if by some slim chance this one's a boy :winkwink:)... give me your input on these two girl names: 

Elizabeth Hope
Eliza Jayne
(Both basically have the same potential for nicknames and both we find absolutely beautiful, hope is special to me because of the hope held for this {and all} my babies to be full term and join our earthly family! Jayne has no real significance I just absolutely love it!!!) So what do y'all think??

For a boy we are going with Harrison Parks (parks is dh's middle name, and a family name)

Anyway any input?


----------



## maybe8

Pink I'm good. We're good.

Love Elizabeth Hope. I like the name Jayne too. Not big on Eliza. Harrison is a strong name. When you have a little boy it will be perfect!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you maybe!!!! :)


----------



## maybe8

Afm....I have a job! If they can get my background clearance done, I start Monday. It is a temp job until Feb . But it will be nice to have some extra money for the holidays! Plus they are fine with my mini vacation in Dec.


----------



## pinkpassion

:yipee: way to go, extra $$$$$ is always nice!!!


----------



## maybe8

Thank you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink- lovely names! What's the nickname? Lizzy? 

We picked out a name for our LO as well, but not announcing it til she's born. Not even telling DD since she would totally tell everyone lol. 

Congrats on the job maybe! Very exciting.


----------



## ashleyg

Pink those names are super cute!!

Maybe - yay! Congrats on the job!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes pink.. love Elizabeth Jayne&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


My lo is Leia Rayne&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

pronounced (Laya)like princess leia from star wars yes I'm a muffin nerd what can I say lmbo 1 of my Ds is Luke too.. lol like Luke and Leia from star wars :haha:

ALL DH IDEA ....hehehe


----------



## muffinbabes4

Maybe congratulations on the job luv!!! Extra Christmas $$$ is always funtastic!!! ;)

Afm I wouldn't be able to pass a background check had to use that bat too many times :trouble: ... WELL if there weren't so many dumb people to use it on!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pato

So...I couldn't sleep and decided to test:haha:yes I know I'm only 8dpo....but am I crazy or can anyone besides me see that line?
 



Attached Files:







20151113_004527.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 27









20151113_004708.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ummm mm well yes pato!!!!
And thats not a new frer!!!! Holy moly!!!! Fx that it darkens and &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; that it is bfp!!!!


Do you have any more frer for in the am it should darken a little by tomorrow! !! I hope this is it!!!!!


Here's your test yes I hacked it up good :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-13-00-04-34.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 17









Screenshot_2015-11-13-00-08-41.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> So...I couldn't sleep and decided to test:haha:yes I know I'm only 8dpo....but am I crazy or can anyone besides me see that line?

I can't tell, do you have a better pic? Just blame my phone!! I'm excited for you, are you testing with FMU tomorrow??


----------



## Pato

Yup...I bought two today and two sure sign ....but that was one I had left over...eeeekkkk...now I really can't sleep....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato look at page 804 I hacked your test up... but I def. See something and your test aren't the new iffy frer they are the original so I'm freaken out over here I really hope this is it!!!!!!


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> So...I couldn't sleep and decided to test:haha:yes I know I'm only 8dpo....but am I crazy or can anyone besides me see that line?
> 
> I can't tell, do you have a better pic? Just blame my phone!! I'm excited for you, are you testing with FMU tomorrow??Click to expand...

Not sure yet....I only just tested to get it out of my system....poas addiction . ....and now I'm shaking


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pato look at page 804 I hacked your test up... but I def. See something and your test aren't the new iffy frer they are the original so I'm freaken out over here I really hope this is it!!!!!!

Eeekkkkkk.....I'm trying not to freak out....and I have to get some sleep for work tomorrow . .:haha:
Thanks Muffin for the tweaks


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Eliza Jayne gets my vote. I love the name Eliza (don't beat me with a bat for standing out, hehe).

Pato - especially the second picture! I do see a line! All non-ovulating ovaries and fingers crossed for you my dear!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Maybe - yay for the job!!!! Extra money for the holidays is never extra! What are you going to be doing if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ashleyg

Pato I see it!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Eeeek Pato! Fingers crossed!!!! I am really praying this is it for you!!!!

Pink I love them both, but especially Eliza Jayne!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Disney what on earth is a double gulp?? (ticker)
Lovely name choices Pink, 

Good luck pato!!!
AFM,
Severre headaches, and a nose bleed, joys.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha I believe a big gulp is from 7'11 in the states it's a huge soft drink from a convenience store ;) 

Pink I like Elizabeth Hope :) 

Maybe congrats on the job!

Pato I am so hoping this is it for u!!! 

I am at the airport in Chicago, can't wait to get home! Been flying all night, no sleep and so tired, constipated (tmi) and just ready to crash and get home to my DH and kids!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha congrats on 29wks! Ur in the home stretch! Can't wait to see pics of all these babies if u all share them ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoastgal said:


> Yay for making it to 800 pages!! You ladies are awesome! I get excited to come to work in the mornings just so I can read on how everyone is doing!!:flower:
> 
> flArmy I think it is completely normal to feel worried about labor especially because you have never been through it before. But just know that you can do it and the pain that you will go through will be quick and you are rewarded with a beautiful baby after.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone it was not intentional. I always forget that I need to start taking notes. When I come on here.:haha:

Awe so glad we give you something to look forward to each morning. 

yes there is a great reward at the end of it all which makes ALL the issues, from MS to contractions, all worth while

lol I actually keep a notepad beside the computer that is designated to notes for this group



ccoastgal said:


> AFM I know I am out. DH didn't want to BD as he was too tired.:growlmad: I am suppose to be ovulating today but I was having pretty bad cramps on the right side last night so I think I did last night... But this morning I have cramps on my left side. So who knows. We only BD CD 12, CD 13 so that is why I am sure that I am out.
> 
> Well I hope you all have a lovely day.

:hugs: it only takes 1 time.. for 1 :spermy: to be there waiting for that egg. FX you get your bfp



Mrs. MB said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Thank you for your answers! It's only the first month of trying the OPKs so I'm sure I'll get the hang of it. My dummy self tossed the ones before today but I'll save them now to compare. I think today's at least wasn't lighter so maybe it will gear back up although today is CD 12... Who knows, maybe I do ovulate later and my LP is short... Where's that damn magician?
> 
> I think my cold is just being a witch! Feels like I started over today. Woke up at 4:30am feeling horrid. Had to do an OPK while I was up too... They say at least a four hour hold and I absolutely can't hold that long unless I'm asleep. Ugh... At least I took the pup out so he didn't pee in my hallway this morning.
> FLArmy - You are an amazing moderator! I don't know how you can keep up with all of us. I know I always miss someone and feel bad about it. You're so on top of things. Wish I could give you the biggest hug. I've never been in labor and my pain threshold is very high so I can't give you advice. I do know that sometimes watching too many videos can freak you out even more. Your body was designed to give birth. It will know what to do when it's time.

I hope you feel better soon! 
Thanks. With not having a job I have a lot of time on my hands and I devote most of it to bnb and you lovely ladies. Makes me feel useful in some way. 



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tie! yes it is. I actually am having a small anxiety attack this morning about labor as I have NO idea what to expect.
> 
> All I can say is that the more relaxed you are about the whole thing leading up to it, the better you'll be able to cope with it when the time comes. Don't read about things that can go wrong, but read about things that can/will help the process. That's what I've been doing. Positivity! But I definitely remember the anxiety with my daughter. If it helps at all you can always talk to me about any concerns you have! I had a 100% unmedicated labor/birth with my daughter. But I will most definitely be getting an epidural this time... once was enough lol :haha:. Happy 3rd trimester btw! :happydance:
> 
> AFM- just a ball of anxiety like always! DD's bday party is in 9 days and I have nothing prepared. Her actual bday is in 17 days. Disney trip is about 4 weeks away. Just stressful with money being so tight. I have no idea how we are going to pull all of this off. So I just ask to please say a prayer for me that I get through the next few weeks, if ya do that :haha:. So sorry to come on here and complain!
> 
> Baby girl has started getting hiccups quite frequently the past few days, just like her sister always did. So cute :cloud9:. Oh hey look at that, she's the size of a Double Gulp :laugh2:.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. :flower:Click to expand...

oh yeah NEVER going to look up what can go wrong. that is just a set up for anxiety. I mostly and watching videos to learn how the cervix opens/shortens and the hip bones separate and stuff like that. 
Thanks. Can't believe I'm in 3rd tri.
Don't be anxious! You will get everything done and she'll have an amazing party! You can do it mama!
What do hiccups feel like? I cannot tell the different between kicks/hits/hiccups or anything. I can only tell when he's 'turning' or something like that because it's more like a wave but all the sudden jabs feel the same. 



pinkpassion said:


> You guys seriously crack me up!!!
> 
> I'm excited and so is dh, we've started talking about girl names now, because the likely hood of her being wrong is slim to non. I'm really not upset, I came from a family of 5 girls. And all I've said this whole time is I want 5 girls and no boys (I've always told people I didn't want a boy ) and I think guilt is playing on me big time, even though I know I couldn't possibly control my losses, I still feel guilty because I really would love a little boy, just as much as a baby girl. And I know dh longs for a little boy to teach all the boy things to, so I feel double awful that I can't seem to give him that especially since "I've gotten what I wanted"!
> 
> Oh well.. healthy is truly all that matters. I've started cutting up the confetti for the reveal! Should I do some blue just in case or pretty much just cut up pink?
> 
> Thanks, I love crafting!! I can only work on things during dd nap times so that's why it takes me so long to finish a project :rofl:

Lol I think all men love the idea behind having a 'son' (said in a manly voice that my husband does every time we talk about it lol) but at the same time I think they're secretly scared to death with boys. little girls they get to be protective.. little boys a lot of men feel like their son is the one that other dad's are going to be looking down on and feel extra stress to raise him to be a good man. :shrug: or maybe that's just my dh. 
I say cut up an equal amount of both pink and blue confetti. Are you going to record telling family?



pinkpassion said:


> Alright ladies, we've settled on 2 names for a girl and we already know the boys name (if/when we have a boy, or if by some slim chance this one's a boy :winkwink:)... give me your input on these two girl names:
> 
> Elizabeth Hope
> Eliza Jayne
> (Both basically have the same potential for nicknames and both we find absolutely beautiful, hope is special to me because of the hope held for this {and all} my babies to be full term and join our earthly family! Jayne has no real significance I just absolutely love it!!!) So what do y'all think??
> 
> For a boy we are going with Harrison Parks (parks is dh's middle name, and a family name)
> 
> Anyway any input?

Love the names! Love the significance of Hope. Also love Harrison for when you get your boy.:thumbup:



maybe8 said:


> Afm....I have a job! If they can get my background clearance done, I start Monday. It is a temp job until Feb . But it will be nice to have some extra money for the holidays! Plus they are fine with my mini vacation in Dec.

yay! congrats! extra money is always welcome lol. 



Disneymom1129 said:


> We picked out a name for our LO as well, but not announcing it til she's born. Not even telling DD since she would totally tell everyone lol.

oh Disney you're killing me lol.. now I wanna know! I'm sure it's beautiful



muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm I wouldn't be able to pass a background check had to use that bat too many times :trouble: ... WELL if there weren't so many dumb people to use it on!!! :rofl:

:haha:



Pato said:


> So...I couldn't sleep and decided to test:haha:yes I know I'm only 8dpo....but am I crazy or can anyone besides me see that line?

I think I see something but not sure.. but my vision is slightly affected right now because I've had a nonstop headache for 50 hours now. FX and :dust:



Pato said:


> Yup...I bought two today and two sure sign ....but that was one I had left over...eeeekkkk...now I really can't sleep....

:happydance: :dust:



Pato said:


> Not sure yet....I only just tested to get it out of my system....poas addiction . ....and now I'm shaking

soo can't wait to see your tests this morning! Kinda glad I didn't happen to see the test last night because I ALSO wouldn't have been able to sleep



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> AFM,
> Severre headaches, and a nose bleed, joys.

Right there with you on the severe headaches.. I've had mine for 50 hours now.. no amount of tylenol, caffine, sleep, food, etc is touching it. my nurse actually told me to go get my bp checked yesterday because of it


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> I am at the airport in Chicago, can't wait to get home! Been flying all night, no sleep and so tired, constipated (tmi) and just ready to crash and get home to my DH and kids!


Safe travels! hope you get some much needed rest once you get home


----------



## maybe8

Mrs. MB said:


> Maybe - yay for the job!!!! Extra money for the holidays is never extra! What are you going to be doing if you don't mind me asking.

Don't mind at all...accounts payable. I get to pay somebody else's bills!


----------



## maybe8

Pato...I see what you see. Fx for darker today.


----------



## maybe8

My labor advice for the moms who have not gone through this before: when they tell you to push and your like "what...how"....it is truly like going to the bath room when constipated. Gross picture... but effectivel


----------



## FLArmyWife

Do any of our ladies know a lot about interpreting BP results?


----------



## Pato

I'm not so sure now, it looks so much like an indent....I'll test in a few days ....sigh


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all!!! ...You see why I'm having such a hard time choosing just one?! I love them both for their own reasons!!!! 

wow so much to reply on!!!

Tasha, I hope the headaches and nosebleed is much better, yay for 29 weeks, I can't believe it!!!

Pato, I most definitely see something, fx'd for a darker line and a yummy bfp!!! I can't wait for your new tests!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

FLArmy I hope the headache ends it's super long streak and you feel much better!!!

Corn, be safe coming home, I hope you had a wonderful time!!!

All you and your tickers.... cinnamon rolls, box of oreos, filet mignon... you're killing me ;) but I love it!!!!!

Disney ... ahhhhhhhhh come on we won't tell anyone :rofl: :devil:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato.. all early bfps start out looking like indents :thumbup: :test: :devil: :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, why what's up? What's your bp, what's it normally at?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> I'm not so sure now, it looks so much like an indent....I'll test in a few days ....sigh

:cry: No indents! :dust: for a true :bfp:


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm, I won't be on much today.. we are going to the zoo and then tonight we are going to a gender reveal dinner!!! Woop!!!!

Afmy reveal: we will record dd pulling the string and send out the video. We won't get a video of the reactions unfortunately because we don't live too close to anyone!!!! :/


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy, why what's up? What's your bp, what's it normally at?

ok so before getting pregnant my bp was usually 70s/60s. My drs were always so impressed with it and my aunt used to joke and ask "are you even alive?"

So then when I got pregnant it of course increased a little, but I figured that would happen as I have more blood flowing in the body.

at 10 + 6 my bp was 106/80

at 15 weeks it was 110/64
at 19 weeks it was 112/68
at 27 weeks it was 112/68 again

Wednesday evening my husband said my ankles were swollen to the point they were "stiff". I drank some extra water, he rubbed my feet, and I kept them up. I had woken up with the headache at 5am Wednesday morning. Yesterday morning my dh said my ankles were still slightly swollen but not 'stiff'. So when talking to my mom I mentioned the swelling, which I know is normal in pregnancy, along with the 24+ hours of the headache. she recommended I call my nurse. I called the nurse and she said she was concerned it could be high bp and told me to go get it checked. She wanted 4 readings with a minimum of 2 hours between each reading.. So I went and did my first reading.. 

at 2pm it was 117/71 with pulse at 93
at 4:30 it was 120/71 with pulse at 100 
(I never went back for the final two readings because the nurse said not to worry unless I had 3 or more readings with a bottom number of 90+)

my question is.. should I be worried that the top number went up in just 2 1/2 hours time? also, should I be worried that the bottom number was a good bit higher than what I usually have been running.




pink- sounds like a cute reveal. be sure to at least post DD pulling the string so we can see her reaction. have a great time at the zoo


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy , I wouldn't be too concerned yet, a few points in the top number is likely just variable! BUT when I was pregnant with dd my bp kept rising steadily and I started swelling. My (old) ob was a crap dr, never listened to my concerns. My bp normal is 80/60, always consistently. When pregnant it was still 80-90/60's , around 25 ish weeks it started creeping up, and I kept telling them I was swelling so bad even when I just laid on the couch all day and drank almost 2 gallons of water a day. I did have very small amounts of protein in my urine too. Anyhow , they kept saying "it's still in the normal range" but it really bothered me how it wasn't normal for me. You have to be your own advocate, I was a weakling and was too scared to say anything, worst idea ever. Always advocate for yourself and even more so for your baby (unborn or born) ... I've learned a lot after my dd's pregnancy and will be taking things very seriously with this one, plus I'm exercising this time and didn't last time, I was too scared to move in dd's pregnancy, scared to lose her!! Watch it and if your headaches continue or get worse definitely go in to be seen, same with the swelling!!! I always had horrible putting edema, it got so bad by the end of pregnancy that I had full blown pitting edema all the way up to my waist, I couldn't wear my clothes, I looked like my skin would pop.. my poor lady parts held so much fluid I literally looked like each labia was a water balloon, sorry tmi!!!! It was bad!! When my water broke and I went in to L&D the nurse seriously couldn't believe how swollen I was, she even said it wasn't normal!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. I plan on keeping a close eye on it and getting my bp read every few days if the headache and swelling continue. I noticed yesterday that the thigh part of my shorts was unusually tight and I know my lady bits are a bit swollen as it is uncomfortable to wear underwear right now (unless they're boy short underwear). 
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## pinkpassion

Swelling is normal , but edema, especially pitting edema is not!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

only because I've sworn off dr google..

what is the difference between swelling and edema?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Wow you all have been busy! I'm apologizing right now because I'm bound to miss a few of you. It's hard for me to remember who said what on mobile. 

Pink- I love the names I agree with mrs MB, I like Eliza Jayne the best ;) have fun at the zoo! 

Disney- I'm not telling anyone our name either, we will be ordering a swaddle blanket with his name on it to take to the hospital and that's when they will know. But I trust you ladies and it's so hard to keep it in!! 

Tasha- you are getting so close! Time is flying by.

Pato- I'm not sure I see anything but I'm awful at seeing squinters. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! 

Corn- fly safe tootse!! 

Flarmy- I don't know much about bp but if you're concerned I'd definitely call and ask your doctor. Sounds like you've been really good at keeping track of it so that will be helpful should your dr need that info. 

Afm I went and registered this weekend! Holy cow it was fun & I appreciate the freebies too ;) no plans for this weekend here, just relaxing and taking it easy.


----------



## Orglethorp

Well, looks like AF is on her way for me. I'm at 13dpo today, and this morning's BBT was a whole 0.4 degrees lower. Not sure if I should expect it today or tomorrow, but I'm calling this cycle done.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato atleast if you test today or tomorrow with a frer you will know if it's increasing, I mean it won't be dark, but you'll know, those old frers generally don't have pink indent lines as long as it was there within the time limit luv , pink is right they all start off looking like indent ... :test:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hopeful I love the name y'all picked
I did phone the nurse yesterday and she said they only will worry if I get three readings or more in a row with a bottom number higher than 90. However I want to monitor it since it seems to bee creeping up slowly and wood rather catch it early than suddenly.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Orglethorp said:


> Well, looks like AF is on her way for me. I'm at 13dpo today, and this morning's BBT was a whole 0.4 degrees lower. Not sure if I should expect it today or tomorrow, but I'm calling this cycle done.

Sorry For the witch. Hope you get a bfp next cycle


----------



## ccoastgal

FLArmyWife said:


> only because I've sworn off dr google..
> 
> what is the difference between swelling and edema?

So your BP looked fine to me even with it going up by 3 on the top number within two hours. Our BP's fluctuate constantly throughtout the day which there can be many number of causes to that. I would definately keep a good eye by taking your BP twice a day once when you wake up and once when you go to bed this will help you develop a good baseline and than if anything goes significantly above your baseline than definately get checked out especially if you notice a correlation of when you get the headaches and swelling. 

Pink was talking about pitting edema so if you take a finger and press down on the part that are swelled if it pops right back up you are just swollen if it takes a few seconds to a couple of minutes it is edema and you definately need to get checked out. I hope that makes sense. Let me know if it doesn't. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

Pato I swear I see something on your tests! I pray that it is your BFP:dust:

Hopeful and Pink love the names that you picked out! My DH and I decided that when we get pregnant and if we have a girl that her name would be Georgia Rae. He loves the name Georgia I don't really care for it as much LOL.

I am sorry you think the witch got you ogle!

Again sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM DH and I BD last night and I was seriously having O pains from my left side yesterday even though the day before and day before that it was from the right. :saywhat: I woke up today with no pains so I am counting it as 1PDO.

So I am hoping that I possibly O'd twice this month... That would be awesome. I am still trying not to get my hopes up and definitely try not to symptom spot:haha:. But it would be amazing if I did get my BFP this month!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I have BP issues and also work with a lot of patients that do. Ur BP is perfect and with in normal range. I know a lot of pregant women get swelling, and water retention and it doesn't mean ur getting pre eclampsia. If ur getting edema where u have pitting and when u press down with ur thumb it leaves a indent then maybe that would be a concern. Looks like ur on top of it, just dont stress out to much over it. Headaches r pretty common for you arnt they?


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Disney what on earth is a double gulp?? (ticker)
> Lovely name choices Pink,
> 
> Good luck pato!!!
> AFM,
> Severre headaches, and a nose bleed, joys.

Yep Corn got it right, it's a giant cup used for fountain drinks at 7/11. :haha:



FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tie! yes it is. I actually am having a small anxiety attack this morning about labor as I have NO idea what to expect.
> 
> All I can say is that the more relaxed you are about the whole thing leading up to it, the better you'll be able to cope with it when the time comes. Don't read about things that can go wrong, but read about things that can/will help the process. That's what I've been doing. Positivity! But I definitely remember the anxiety with my daughter. If it helps at all you can always talk to me about any concerns you have! I had a 100% unmedicated labor/birth with my daughter. But I will most definitely be getting an epidural this time... once was enough lol :haha:. Happy 3rd trimester btw! :happydance:
> 
> AFM- just a ball of anxiety like always! DD's bday party is in 9 days and I have nothing prepared. Her actual bday is in 17 days. Disney trip is about 4 weeks away. Just stressful with money being so tight. I have no idea how we are going to pull all of this off. So I just ask to please say a prayer for me that I get through the next few weeks, if ya do that :haha:. So sorry to come on here and complain!
> 
> Baby girl has started getting hiccups quite frequently the past few days, just like her sister always did. So cute :cloud9:. Oh hey look at that, she's the size of a Double Gulp :laugh2:.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah NEVER going to look up what can go wrong. that is just a set up for anxiety. I mostly and watching videos to learn how the cervix opens/shortens and the hip bones separate and stuff like that.
> Thanks. Can't believe I'm in 3rd tri.
> Don't be anxious! You will get everything done and she'll have an amazing party! You can do it mama!
> What do hiccups feel like? I cannot tell the different between kicks/hits/hiccups or anything. I can only tell when he's 'turning' or something like that because it's more like a wave but all the sudden jabs feel the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> We picked out a name for our LO as well, but not announcing it til she's born. Not even telling DD since she would totally tell everyone lol.Click to expand...
> 
> oh Disney you're killing me lol.. now I wanna know! I'm sure it's beautifulClick to expand...

Hiccups feel more like quick little movements that have a pretty steady rhythm. I think they're adorable!

Ok I think I can trust you guys to keep a secret! :winkwink: We are naming her Ellie Rose. We wanted something simple yet not too popular. And with it we have our tie to Disney (Up). We both love it! <3

I'm not much help with the BP thing, sorry. Mine's actually been on the lower side, it was 109/52 on Tuesday. Definitely keep an eye on things though, which I know you will :). Hope your headaches get better too.



pinkpassion said:


> Afm, I won't be on much today.. we are going to the zoo and then tonight we are going to a gender reveal dinner!!! Woop!!!!
> 
> Afmy reveal: we will record dd pulling the string and send out the video. We won't get a video of the reactions unfortunately because we don't live too close to anyone!!!! :/

Zoo sounds like sooo much fun! I'm jealous. Have a good time!


Orglethorp said:


> Well, looks like AF is on her way for me. I'm at 13dpo today, and this morning's BBT was a whole 0.4 degrees lower. Not sure if I should expect it today or tomorrow, but I'm calling this cycle done.

So sorry to hear. That darn witch keeps making appearances in this thread when she CLEARLY wasn't invited! :trouble: (muffin I'm borrowing the bat!)


And of course... TGIF!! :happydance: I am going to San Diego tomorrow with my mom and sister to visit a couple nieces who are in college down at Point Loma. They are literally going to school right on the beach. I am looking forward to a nice relaxing day :).


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love love love her name disney :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Love the name Disney. Perfect for a little princess. Xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love it disney!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful disney!!!! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies! I am very happy with it :).

Clicking around and found the coolest site... they have a 360 view of the hospital I'm going to give birth at. Here's the birthing suite: https://xnet.kp.org/multimedia/obtours/fontana/fontana_c3.html
So modern lol. I find it hilarious that there's a desk in there. Glad I signed up for a tour too. That's in three weeks. Anyway.

Pato! Did you POAS today? :coffee:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lovely name Disney :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow Disney that's incredible!!! I can't wrap my head around how they can do something like that, it's so neat to just look through the whole room like that, wow!!!!! Dh thinks I'm nuts because I can't stop saying wow cool and he's like "it's just a bunch of pictures made to move around, it's not that cool!" But that's awesome!!

And btw that room looks exactly like our new room suits in our hospital (minus the desk, that is kind of funny ) :rofl:


----------



## maybe8

Disney...beautiful name. You will have so much time to sit at that desk when you are in labor. When I gave birth the room was also very cool, complete with Jacuzzi. The room I was in for the next three days was very plain...walk in shower ....Boring.

Afm....job start date pushed back to tuesday...pending background check, but I am getting a better wage than I thought....yippee.

This tww will go quick for me.....o ....couple days later....My mini vaca (my sister might go with me) then witch due (give or take a few days)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Love the name Disney! We are probably using Rose for the middle name too! It's my husband's grandma's middle name. I love it!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's a big room disney. I just looked up my hospital and they have no info on their labor and delivery online! 
I sure hope my hospital doesn't have a desk in the room lol hubby might be inclined to bring work with him! :haha: then I'd need to borrow muffins bat!

Whoo hoo for extra $$ maybe!!


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - That's such a pretty name! And your hospital room looks just like mine did lol! 

Pato - any update with your test? Did I miss anything?

muffin, pink, hopeful, corn, FLArmy, Tie & and all you other ladies hope you're doing well!! 

*AFM:*
so, totally off topic and not baby related at all...but I need some opinions on this because it's been bugging me lol. Sorry if this is long...

I'm a freelance makeup artist...which basically means I work for myself but "collaborate" with photographers who refer their clients to me to get their makeup done for a photo shoot. SO anyways, I was working with this photographer who all of the sudden after a few months of working together, kept kind of hinting at me that she wanted me to wear a shirt labeled with *her* photography business name on it and suggested that I wear that shirt as well as an all black "uniform" when I do clients makeup. I told her I didn't have a shirt to bring in, and that I was sorry, blah blah blah. Her "assistant" brought it up to me AGAIN a different day when I was waiting for a client to arrive so I could do her makeup. I told her assistant NICELY, that I've never had to wear a "uniform" while doing freelance makeup before. I basically just show up for the makeup and then leave. After that...I've had NO jobs from this photographer that I'm working with. 

Is that wrong of me to not want to wear a uniform? I'm not employed by her and she doesn't pay me. The client does. I've never had to do that...ever...while working with any other photographer! I'm baffled that because I politely declined I'm now basically being ignored and passed up for jobs. I've sent her an email asking if there are any upcoming jobs but all she says is that she's "been really busy." UGH. I'm so pissed about it! I feel like it's such a petty issue that's she making into a huge thing. 

Idk if I should email her and ask if that's what's wrong or if that's coming on too strong?? But I'm really wondering if that's why I haven't been getting anymore work through her.

ANYWAYS #endrant lol! If anyone read all of that thank you!! Any input is super helpful!! <3


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so went ahead and sent her and email anyways...I figure since I'm not getting gigs either way I might as well find out what's going on. Hopefully she responds back.

*"*So sorry to email again, but I have been wondering for a while if not ordering an embroidered shirt from you the last time you had asked me, offended you? I just noticed that after I had declined I haven't heard from you or gotten any gigs at all. Just wondering where I stand and double checking that you would still like to work together. 

Thank you.*"*


Sound good ladies?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pinkpassion said:


> Everyone keeps telling me that this baby looks 100% boy.. what are the chances the tech was wrong at 13 weeks? I'm so confused... when she blurted it out and then showed us it seemed so obviously a girl and she was so sure.. so why am I questioning it??? Maybe because dh so wanted a boy and if it's a girl it makes me feel like maybe I can only carry a girl and miscarry all my boys :sad2: ... could that even be a thing?! What if I'm never able to give him a boy???!!!!!! :cry: by the way I'm sorry if this sounds harsh I don't mean it that way, I wanted another girl or boy, I'd be happy with either , just a healthy baby but I'm feeling a bit insecure in my ability to carry babies. With all my losses I can't help but wonder if they were boys and I'm somehow not able to carry a boy!!!

Pink there's no way she could know the sex of your baby with that quality of scan and at 13 weeks! take it with a pinch of salt honestly nub shots aren't that accurate and some boys have little willies and some girls have protruding bits I've seen all sorts while delivering babies and quite a few wrong genders on women who have been scanned at 20 weeks! I would ignore her completely and carry on as if you don't know because honestly at 13 weeks nothing is developed enough to truly know with a 2D scan too. My own aunt was told she was having a boy until 34 weeks pregnant (regular scans for growth) They were wrong! at 36 weeks she found out it was another girl she just hadn't had much padding down there so her foof looked like a little willy. :dohh: She had to re buy EVERYTHING. :dohh:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley, sounds to me like she's very controlling, and probably want's to make her business look broader to be able to ask for more money/justify her prices. You don't deserve to be used as a pawn or walking advertisement for her business! I'd tell her that if she pays you to expand her branding then so beit (if you're comfortable with that). Other than that she can go suck eggs. That's my input. Maybe harsh? But I don't suffer fools and it doesn't seem like you do either. xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato Oh my goodness I totally see it! Test again pleeeease. All my early BFP's started out as a "no it's just the indent". Test again test again :D good luck and baby dust. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I've forgotten who it was that DTD coming up to ovulation but not on the day. I am walking proof that works. It's how my daughter was conceived and my mum ovulated 2 days after DTD almost three days and caught with my sister lol. 

My own cycle is similar and I'm certainly counting myself in! We DTD (checks phone)

Cycle days 8,9,10,11, and 12 x2. and I ovulated cycle day 13! There's no way you should count yourself out, have faith and get excited. You tried for a baby this month that's awesome! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AFM. So our 2 nights away were AMAZING. We had a wobbly start as we were late leaving due to my daughter being clingy and upset (love her) but we got on our way and arrived. I went to prepay for our room (a holding deposit of the full amount in case you leg it) lol. My card was declined! I got paid a day late. I dont have credit cards or anything I use cash for everything. OMG so I rung my mum and LUCKILY she had money in her account so I used that.
Thank goodness! 
Relieved and excited we head to our room. We booked the executive suite as it has a deep jacuzzi tub in the bathroom ahhh! So I unpack, clear out the mini bar and fill it with our own Cava and sanely priced wines lol! and I set about running the bath.

I ran the bath full and pressed the button and NOTHING ....nothing! Call in hubby thinking am I being feeble? He presses it, nothing! I was GUTTED we called reception they sent up the maintenance guy who declared it broken. 

So he went to reception to find out what to do. Hubby and I loved our room so much it was huge and comfy and lush and for the sake of some bubbles in the bath we didnt want to be downgraded so said we'd stay put. The guy came back and said, it's bad news you're moving. ARGGHHH. 

So I was face timing with my daughter at the time and could hear my hubby saying we'd like to stay put and then I heard it............ maintenance guy spoke the magical words "hot....tub" saaaaay whaaaaaaaaat? NO-FREAKING-WAY! I hung up on my daughter so fast and threw the iphone down and ran to the door and almost shouted "the penthouse suite?!????" the guy chuckled and said you wait until you see it! 

There's ONE room better than ours more than double the rate at $380 a night! £250 pounds. Ours cost £90 a night $137.

Then he says you're having a free complimentary upgrade to the penthouse suite for BOTH nights ARRRGHHHHHHH!!!!! Ladies! I never re packed a hotel room so fast in my life! Needless to say the suite was AMAZING the hot tub was outdoor but private and AMAZING the everything was AMAZING. we had such a wonderful time. <3

We giggled so hard at my reaction, hanging up on my poor needy girl and throwing down the phone and like a lightning bolt appearing at the door shouting at the maintenance man "WE'LL TAKE IT!" pmsl. 

Sorry for such a long post haha. Do you all want a few pics?


----------



## Pato

Gm ladies......
Daisy that was AMAZING . ...ooooo I'm so jealous.....glad you had àn awesomsauce time....
Ash....I think u r email is perfect...can't understand what her point is as you are not her employee, but if it's not a problem for you to wear her brand then cool, she should be paying you, or you would wear your own.

Hope everyone is well....

AFM....I didn't go to work yesterday after all I was too tired and cramps so I stayed home to rest up. I had a HUGE temp drop of .5°F this morning below my cover line at 9dpo....so I'm hoping it's an Implantation dip thingy, which would really make the test done an indent...:shrug:...anyways, I'll see what happens tomorrow and if it goes back up, I'll test again, otherwise I'll wait until AF shows up on Tuesday. That's the plan. Not feeling too optimistic today and a little moody....

Anyhoooooo......you ladies have a wonderful weekend, I'll check in later....:hugs: & :kiss: for all.....


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoastgal said:


> So your BP looked fine to me even with it going up by 3 on the top number within two hours. Our BP's fluctuate constantly throughtout the day which there can be many number of causes to that. I would definately keep a good eye by taking your BP twice a day once when you wake up and once when you go to bed this will help you develop a good baseline and than if anything goes significantly above your baseline than definately get checked out especially if you notice a correlation of when you get the headaches and swelling.
> 
> Pink was talking about pitting edema so if you take a finger and press down on the part that are swelled if it pops right back up you are just swollen if it takes a few seconds to a couple of minutes it is edema and you definately need to get checked out. I hope that makes sense. Let me know if it doesn't. :hugs:

Thank you. this was very informational and helpful



ccoastgal said:


> AFM DH and I BD last night and I was seriously having O pains from my left side yesterday even though the day before and day before that it was from the right. :saywhat: I woke up today with no pains so I am counting it as 1PDO.
> 
> So I am hoping that I possibly O'd twice this month... That would be awesome. I am still trying not to get my hopes up and definitely try not to symptom spot:haha:. But it would be amazing if I did get my BFP this month!

FX and :dust: you catch that eggy(or eggies) :winkwink:



Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy I have BP issues and also work with a lot of patients that do. Ur BP is perfect and with in normal range. I know a lot of pregant women get swelling, and water retention and it doesn't mean ur getting pre eclampsia. If ur getting edema where u have pitting and when u press down with ur thumb it leaves a indent then maybe that would be a concern. Looks like ur on top of it, just dont stress out to much over it. Headaches r pretty common for you arnt they?

Several years ago headaches were a VERY common thing for me. IN fact in 2011 I had a headache that lasted 23 days and I ended up going to the ER, having a cat scan, etc. 4 hours in the ER and they sent me home on some strong pain meds but I was STILL suffering the headache even with the pain meds. Thankfully it dulled and slowly went away a few days later but it was torture. I haven't had it that bad in a long time. smaller like 1 or 2 hr long headaches have been on and off through the pregnancy but this was the first long really debilitating one. 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Hiccups feel more like quick little movements that have a pretty steady rhythm. I think they're adorable!
> 
> 
> awe man I don't experience that.. at least not where I can notice.. he must not hiccup much
> 
> Ok I think I can trust you guys to keep a secret! :winkwink: We are naming her Ellie Rose. We wanted something simple yet not too popular. And with it we have our tie to Disney (Up). We both love it! <3
> 
> OMG I LOVE IT DISNEY!! I almost cried reading this! you should do UP themed announcements when she arrives!
> 
> I'm not much help with the BP thing, sorry. Mine's actually been on the lower side, it was 109/52 on Tuesday. Definitely keep an eye on things though, which I know you will :). Hope your headaches get better too.
> Thanks!
> 
> And of course... TGIF!! :happydance: I am going to San Diego tomorrow with my mom and sister to visit a couple nieces who are in college down at Point Loma. They are literally going to school right on the beach. I am looking forward to a nice relaxing day :).
> 
> Have a fabulous visit Disney




Disneymom1129 said:


> Clicking around and found the coolest site... they have a 360 view of the hospital I'm going to give birth at. Here's the birthing suite: https://xnet.kp.org/multimedia/obtours/fontana/fontana_c3.html
> So modern lol. I find it hilarious that there's a desk in there. Glad I signed up for a tour too. That's in three weeks. Anyway.
> 
> such an awesome looking room!




maybe8 said:


> Afm....job start date pushed back to tuesday...pending background check, but I am getting a better wage than I thought....yippee.
> hey no one will turn down more money :winkwink: congrats again
> 
> This tww will go quick for me.....o ....couple days later....My mini vaca (my sister might go with me) then witch due (give or take a few days)
> I hope you have a great mini vaca followed by a much deserved bfp




ashleyg said:


> *AFM:*
> so, totally off topic and not baby related at all...but I need some opinions on this because it's been bugging me lol. Sorry if this is long...
> 
> I'm a freelance makeup artist...which basically means I work for myself but "collaborate" with photographers who refer their clients to me to get their makeup done for a photo shoot. SO anyways, I was working with this photographer who all of the sudden after a few months of working together, kept kind of hinting at me that she wanted me to wear a shirt labeled with *her* photography business name on it and suggested that I wear that shirt as well as an all black "uniform" when I do clients makeup. I told her I didn't have a shirt to bring in, and that I was sorry, blah blah blah. Her "assistant" brought it up to me AGAIN a different day when I was waiting for a client to arrive so I could do her makeup. I told her assistant NICELY, that I've never had to wear a "uniform" while doing freelance makeup before. I basically just show up for the makeup and then leave. After that...I've had NO jobs from this photographer that I'm working with.
> 
> Is that wrong of me to not want to wear a uniform? I'm not employed by her and she doesn't pay me. The client does. I've never had to do that...ever...while working with any other photographer! I'm baffled that because I politely declined I'm now basically being ignored and passed up for jobs. I've sent her an email asking if there are any upcoming jobs but all she says is that she's "been really busy." UGH. I'm so pissed about it! I feel like it's such a petty issue that's she making into a huge thing.
> 
> Idk if I should email her and ask if that's what's wrong or if that's coming on too strong?? But I'm really wondering if that's why I haven't been getting anymore work through her.
> 
> ANYWAYS #endrant lol! If anyone read all of that thank you!! Any input is super helpful!! <3
> 
> I don't think it is wrong for you to not want to wear a uniform. like you said, you aren't employed by her or paid by her.. but maybe that was her way of trying to say she wants to start an exclusive partnership?




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM. So our 2 nights away were AMAZING. We had a wobbly start as we were late leaving due to my daughter being clingy and upset (love her) but we got on our way and arrived. I went to prepay for our room (a holding deposit of the full amount in case you leg it) lol. My card was declined! I got paid a day late. I dont have credit cards or anything I use cash for everything. OMG so I rung my mum and LUCKILY she had money in her account so I used that.
> Thank goodness!
> 
> So glad your mom was able to help out! I hate when pay comes in late.. you wanna scream "Hello! I have a bill schedule and have no room for your slowness!
> 
> Relieved and excited we head to our room. We booked the executive suite as it has a deep jacuzzi tub in the bathroom ahhh! So I unpack, clear out the mini bar and fill it with our own Cava and sanely priced wines lol! and I set about running the bath.
> 
> I ran the bath full and pressed the button and NOTHING ....nothing! Call in hubby thinking am I being feeble? He presses it, nothing! I was GUTTED we called reception they sent up the maintenance guy who declared it broken.
> 
> oh no!! :cry:
> 
> So he went to reception to find out what to do. Hubby and I loved our room so much it was huge and comfy and lush and for the sake of some bubbles in the bath we didnt want to be downgraded so said we'd stay put. The guy came back and said, it's bad news you're moving. ARGGHHH.
> 
> So I was face timing with my daughter at the time and could hear my hubby saying we'd like to stay put and then I heard it............ maintenance guy spoke the magical words "hot....tub" saaaaay whaaaaaaaaat? NO-FREAKING-WAY! I hung up on my daughter so fast and threw the iphone down and ran to the door and almost shouted "the penthouse suite?!????" the guy chuckled and said you wait until you see it!
> There's ONE room better than ours more than double the rate at $380 a night! £250 pounds. Ours cost £90 a night $137.
> Then he says you're having a free complimentary upgrade to the penthouse suite for BOTH nights ARRRGHHHHHHH!!!!! Ladies! I never re packed a hotel room so fast in my life! Needless to say the suite was AMAZING the hot tub was outdoor but private and AMAZING the everything was AMAZING. we had such a wonderful time. <3
> :happydance: awesome! score! So glad y'all had a good time. hope it leads to a great surprise :winkwink:
> 
> We giggled so hard at my reaction, hanging up on my poor needy girl and throwing down the phone and like a lightning bolt appearing at the door shouting at the maintenance man "WE'LL TAKE IT!" pmsl. :haha:
> 
> Sorry for such a long post haha. Do you all want a few pics?
> uh YES! gotta live vicariously through you




Pato said:


> AFM....I didn't go to work yesterday after all I was too tired and cramps so I stayed home to rest up. I had a HUGE temp drop of .5°F this morning below my cover line at 9dpo....so I'm hoping it's an Implantation dip thingy, which would really make the test done an indent...:shrug:...anyways, I'll see what happens tomorrow and if it goes back up, I'll test again, otherwise I'll wait until AF shows up on Tuesday. That's the plan. Not feeling too optimistic today and a little moody....
> :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and really hope AF stays the F away from all our girls! you deserve a bfp like NOW


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy loving all the colored responses....very creative!

Ash...email was perfect....Nothing to do but wait now.

Pato...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm sorry u get such horrible headaches, that's no fun :( hopefully all is well with ur swelling and BP. I noticed my legs were swollen and tight from sitting on the airplane both times, I've never had that problem before so it must be pregnancy related. 

Amber amazing hotel experience! Show the pics! That's great customer service!

Pato :hugs:


----------



## Christy21

Hiya all I posted I got my bfp last weekend (and 3 more over the next few days) Unfortunately on Thursday I started with pain and cramping and spotting and then havy bleeding yesterday. Just waiting for results of blood test on Monday to confirm but I am pretty sure it is over.&#128577;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Christy21 said:


> Hiya all I posted I got my bfp last weekend (and 3 more over the next few days) Unfortunately on Thursday I started with pain and cramping and spotting and then havy bleeding yesterday. Just waiting for results of blood test on Monday to confirm but I am pretty sure it is over.&#128577;

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear this Christy. Thinking of you. :hugs: xx


----------



## busytulip

Christy I am so sorry love :hugs:

Amber sounds like a lucky and amazing time <3

Pato I really hope that this is your month

Maybe congrats on the new job, I hope that you enjoy it once you start

Disney and Pink great name choices!

Good luck to our ladies who are testing/waiting to test :dust:

I think we all need to see some more bump piccies from our expecting ladies :winkwink:

Thinking of our ladies still recovering from procedures or with upcoming ones (MrsMB 5Stars)

And for our ladies WTT for one reason or another :hug:


----------



## Pato

Christy21 said:


> Hiya all I posted I got my bfp last weekend (and 3 more over the next few days) Unfortunately on Thursday I started with pain and cramping and spotting and then havy bleeding yesterday. Just waiting for results of blood test on Monday to confirm but I am pretty sure it is over.&#128577;

Oh nooooo......I'm so sorry....


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> Flarmy loving all the colored responses....very creative!!

lol thanks.. they're my way of keeping track sometimes



Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy I'm sorry u get such horrible headaches, that's no fun :( hopefully all is well with ur swelling and BP. I noticed my legs were swollen and tight from sitting on the airplane both times, I've never had that problem before so it must be pregnancy related.

Thanks. Thankfully I am headache free today!
I'm sorry you had swelling in your flights.. maybe part of it was the pressure change? :shrug: hope you are doing well and have gotten some rest




Christy21 said:


> Hiya all I posted I got my bfp last weekend (and 3 more over the next few days) Unfortunately on Thursday I started with pain and cramping and spotting and then havy bleeding yesterday. Just waiting for results of blood test on Monday to confirm but I am pretty sure it is over.&#128577;

:cry: I am very sorry. We are all here for you. Don't give up hope sweetie.. you with have a rainbow baby soon


----------



## makeupgirl

So sorry to hear that Christy.. Sending you lots of love <3

How are you ladies this weekend? I'm not able to go back and view previous pages of this thread for some reason! (Stupid phone!) But I hope you all are having a great weekend! 

I believe AF is on her way.. Started having a little bit of brown spotting. Not the answer we wanted this month, but alas, another month awaits us. I've continued to have worsening cramps and pulling pains 'down there' and tonight they've reached their peak.. I can't move. I struggled during my job interview today. I'm at a loss of what to do but the pain is so severe I've just been in and out of sleep since I got home.. Hubby wants to take me to A&E but I am scared of going :blush:

Side note - gals in the UK, you have to turn your TV's on to watch "Secret Lives of 4 Year-Olds"! It is the cutest show ever.


----------



## Christy21

Thanks ladies, I am so disappointed but I'm taking consolation in the fact that I got pregnant straight away and that it clearly wasn't meant to be. Good luck to everyone this month xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

makeupgirl said:


> So sorry to hear that Christy.. Sending you lots of love <3
> 
> How are you ladies this weekend? I'm not able to go back and view previous pages of this thread for some reason! (Stupid phone!) But I hope you all are having a great weekend!
> 
> I believe AF is on her way.. Started having a little bit of brown spotting. Not the answer we wanted this month, but alas, another month awaits us. I've continued to have worsening cramps and pulling pains 'down there' and tonight they've reached their peak.. I can't move. I struggled during my job interview today. I'm at a loss of what to do but the pain is so severe I've just been in and out of sleep since I got home.. Hubby wants to take me to A&E but I am scared of going :blush:
> 
> Side note - gals in the UK, you have to turn your TV's on to watch "Secret Lives of 4 Year-Olds"! It is the cutest show ever.

I think you should go. best case scenario they tell you that it's just regular cramping and nothing to be worried about.. but worse case scenario it could be a ruptured cyst or an ectopic pregnancy. I say go just to be sure. FX



Christy21 said:


> Thanks ladies, I am so disappointed but I'm taking consolation in the fact that I got pregnant straight away and that it clearly wasn't meant to be. Good luck to everyone this month xx

:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

So I have to talk about it in someway.. even if no one ends up reading it

I am having a small anxiety issue today.. ok actually a large anxiety issue accompanied with mini meltdowns.
With all the stuff going on in Paris I'm freaked.
My husband's national guard unit is deployed to Africa right now as support for a special forces unit that is taking on isis. They had deployed just a few weeks before dh showed up at the unit and we were thankful that the ARMY made the decision he didn't have to deploy to go meet with them..
well with all this stuff going on there is a good possibility now that he can be called up to go join his unit. I've been through 2 deployments, so that isn't the part that bothers me, it is that we specifically waited to have a child until he would be stateside and not miss any of it. We are in the home stretch now and if he leaves now he will surely miss his son being born. I will have to go through it all on my own. there are so many thoughts and emotions about the entire thing I'm just a mess today


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, FLA having studied pre eclampsia and having had it myself all I can say is you know your body. If you feel off or worried just ask them to take the blood test that can confirm or rule out pre eclampsia. It's simple blood test which identifies a marker in the blood of tru pre eclampsia. Sometimes it's blood pressure alone too and there are safe meds you can take for that. So keep an eye for headaches or flashing lights in your eyes if you have those go get checked. Your blood pressure was probably more raised the second time due to anxiety. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi Christie, so sorry to hear that. big hugs xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmyWife said:


> So I have to talk about it in someway.. even if no one ends up reading it
> 
> I am having a small anxiety issue today.. ok actually a large anxiety issue accompanied with mini meltdowns.
> With all the stuff going on in Paris I'm freaked.
> My husband's national guard unit is deployed to Africa right now as support for a special forces unit that is taking on isis. They had deployed just a few weeks before dh showed up at the unit and we were thankful that the ARMY made the decision he didn't have to deploy to go meet with them..
> well with all this stuff going on there is a good possibility now that he can be called up to go join his unit. I've been through 2 deployments, so that isn't the part that bothers me, it is that we specifically waited to have a child until he would be stateside and not miss any of it. We are in the home stretch now and if he leaves now he will surely miss his son being born. I will have to go through it all on my own. there are so many thoughts and emotions about the entire thing I'm just a mess today

I'm not surprised you feel that way :nope:. Big big hugs lovely. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here are some pics I will post a couple more, I packed us swim wear so we could use the jacuzzi in the spa if we wanted too. :D
 



Attached Files:







20151111_173637.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8









20151111_163819.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









20151111_173502.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









20151111_175017.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8









20151111_175639.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's all I can share hahaha :blush::haha::kiss: That hot tub was big enough for three its just my husband is 6 foot 4 and 21 stone lol and "52 chest. He's hooje.
 



Attached Files:







20151112_183314.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 10









20151111_175846.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 12









20151111_180624.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9









20151112_170224.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7









20151111_173347.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

My temps have shot up I'm 2dpo. Got everything crossed hehe. Boobs are oddly tender from this morning. I know it can't be a sign but they just are lol.Officially in my two week wait again yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! We didn't DTD on ovulation day unless you count 1am as the day of ovulation of course haha.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy I am so sorry that you have an added stress. I am praying he gets to stay and not be deployed again! Hugs sweetie!

Amber that looks amazing!!!! Fx it's your month!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Christy- I am so sorry!!! I know there are no words to help you feel better. Just know we are all here for you! Praying you get your rainbow baby soon. They do say a lot of women are really fertile after an early loss. Hoping that's the case for you!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh Christy I'm so sorry :( thinking of you :hugs:

Flarmy I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. Do you have any family nearby that you'd let go with you like your mom at worst case? I SO hope he doesn't get deployed :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

First off amber your trying to make me jealous! !?? Lol :haha: I hope you had a great time!! 

And christy hunny I'm sooo very sorry :hugs:

I'm catching up I had a princess bday today I had to attend with 100 rotten princesses running around painting nails and stuff.. Muffin felt like getting the bat. . :trouble: ahahah jk jk so it was fun...


Hope yall had a great day!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Christy I'm so sorry :( 

FLArmy I'm so sorry ur stressed and have so much anxiety. I hope he doesn't have to go. I think it's completely normal to feel that way. Im so sorry, try to take it a day at a time.

Amber amazing room! Looks like a great time! Beautiful blue eyes! :)


----------



## makeupgirl

First and foremost FLArmy, I'm so sorry you're feeling anxious and down. I cannot imagine what thoughts must be going through you & hubby's heads at the moment. It's horrible what has happened over the last 24 hours. But I'm hoping a million times over that he won't have to go or can at least be there for the birth of your precious baby. Regardless, we're all here for you so continue to vent if you need to! You're in my prayers <3

Also, you were right all along.. ;) Possible cyst/twisted ovary but her main concern was the endo. Which she said they wouldn't treat as long as we were TTC. So I think we'll try one more month and then in the new year hold off and get treatment. The pains were so bad I was doubled over on the bathroom floor crying aimlessly for hours until hubby got home. And to top it all off, she swabbed me and goes, "You started your period!" in front of said hubby and held the swab like a trophy! Mortified isn't even the word in this case. Haha. So AF has officially arrived and I am out this month.


----------



## maybe8

Flarmy...first off my heart goes out to those in Paris living their nightmare. I hope your husband gets to stay with you at least u til you little guy gets here. I understand your stress. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to change what will happen. Try to take each day as a gift. In most life altering things I try to "prepare for the worst, while hoping for the best". 

Christy....I am sorry.

Amber....so jealous.

Muffin...100 princesses...really? I need the bat just thinking about that.

Makeup....glad to see you got help. Sorry for the embarrassment though.

Busy...Thanks for the well wishes. Starting to get a bit nervous now.

Everybody else...thinking of you all, and wishing you the best of the best...always


----------



## 55comet555

hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well! 
I thought I ovulated on cd14 and got really excited, but my temp dropped this morning and when I went to put my dc in ff it took my O day away so I think I did today, ugh. :/ I thought for once I was gonna have a decent LP but no I doubt it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey everyone, FLA having studied pre eclampsia and having had it myself all I can say is you know your body. If you feel off or worried just ask them to take the blood test that can confirm or rule out pre eclampsia. It's simple blood test which identifies a marker in the blood of tru pre eclampsia. Sometimes it's blood pressure alone too and there are safe meds you can take for that. So keep an eye for headaches or flashing lights in your eyes if you have those go get checked. Your blood pressure was probably more raised the second time due to anxiety. xx

I will definitely keep an eye on it because like you said, I know my body. I didn't know preeclampsia was a simple blood test.. why don't they just do it at a certain week in pregnancy and just be done :shrug:
I get the "stars" thing occasionally when I stand up to fast or move in a weird way.. but I've had that since before pregnancy.. I'll keep my eyes on it. Thank you




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So I have to talk about it in someway.. even if no one ends up reading it
> 
> I am having a small anxiety issue today.. ok actually a large anxiety issue accompanied with mini meltdowns.
> With all the stuff going on in Paris I'm freaked.
> My husband's national guard unit is deployed to Africa right now as support for a special forces unit that is taking on isis. They had deployed just a few weeks before dh showed up at the unit and we were thankful that the ARMY made the decision he didn't have to deploy to go meet with them..
> well with all this stuff going on there is a good possibility now that he can be called up to go join his unit. I've been through 2 deployments, so that isn't the part that bothers me, it is that we specifically waited to have a child until he would be stateside and not miss any of it. We are in the home stretch now and if he leaves now he will surely miss his son being born. I will have to go through it all on my own. there are so many thoughts and emotions about the entire thing I'm just a mess today
> 
> I'm not surprised you feel that way :nope:. Big big hugs lovely. xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Thanks




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Here are some pics I will post a couple more, I packed us swim wear so we could use the jacuzzi in the spa if we wanted too. :D

It looks amazing!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> That's all I can share hahaha :blush::haha::kiss: That hot tub was big enough for three its just my husband is 6 foot 4 and 21 stone lol and "52 chest. He's hooje.

Such great photos! glad y'all had a blast



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> My temps have shot up I'm 2dpo. Got everything crossed hehe. Boobs are oddly tender from this morning. I know it can't be a sign but they just are lol.Officially in my two week wait again yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! We didn't DTD on ovulation day unless you count 1am as the day of ovulation of course haha.

 :happydance: can't wait for your test date!



TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy I am so sorry that you have an added stress. I am praying he gets to stay and not be deployed again! Hugs sweetie!

Yhsnkd



mommyxofxone said:


> Flarmy I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. Do you have any family nearby that you'd let go with you like your mom at worst case? I SO hope he doesn't get deployed :(

Thankfully over the summer when dh got out of active duty military we got to move MUCH closer to home than we had been living. Now we are 100 miles from family instead of 900+. So I have my inlaws and my mom and sisters that all live about 30 minutes from the hospital. there just isn't anyone I'm close enough to in our families that I would be comfortable with them in the delivery room. Now if my grandmother was still alive, oh she'd be #1 on the list.. sadly she'll only be there in spirit



Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy I'm so sorry ur stressed and have so much anxiety. I hope he doesn't have to go. I think it's completely normal to feel that way. Im so sorry, try to take it a day at a time.

Thanks. I definitely take each day as it comes. A new dawn, a new day, a new opportunity to overcome hurdles



makeupgirl said:


> First and foremost FLArmy, I'm so sorry you're feeling anxious and down. I cannot imagine what thoughts must be going through you & hubby's heads at the moment. It's horrible what has happened over the last 24 hours. But I'm hoping a million times over that he won't have to go or can at least be there for the birth of your precious baby. Regardless, we're all here for you so continue to vent if you need to! You're in my prayers <3
> 
> Also, you were right all along.. ;) Possible cyst/twisted ovary but her main concern was the endo. Which she said they wouldn't treat as long as we were TTC. So I think we'll try one more month and then in the new year hold off and get treatment. The pains were so bad I was doubled over on the bathroom floor crying aimlessly for hours until hubby got home. And to top it all off, she swabbed me and goes, "You started your period!" in front of said hubby and held the swab like a trophy! Mortified isn't even the word in this case. Haha. So AF has officially arrived and I am out this month.

Thanks. I feel terrible because I know that the residents of France must be going through a terrible time, but I can't help but be a little selfish and hope my dh doesn't have to go help.
Glad you went and got checked out :thumbup: I'm surprised they won't treat you for endo while ttcing. What kind of treatment do they do in the UK? I was diagnosed with it in 2011 and had a laporoscopy done. They went in and lasered off all the endo they could that was growing in bad places. my husband was on his first deployment at the time so we weren't having sex but my dr didn't mention any reason to have to wait to ttc after that. in fact he had mentioned that a lot of times the procedure allows for you to get pregnant pretty quick :shrug: but maybe drs believe something different over there.
I'm sorry AF has arrived :growlmad: and definitely not a cool way to find out.



maybe8 said:


> Flarmy...first off my heart goes out to those in Paris living their nightmare. I hope your husband gets to stay with you at least u til you little guy gets here. I understand your stress. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to change what will happen. Try to take each day as a gift. In most life altering things I try to "prepare for the worst, while hoping for the best".

:hugs: Thanks. you're right, I cannot change the situation and if it comes down to it I'll soldier on but I am definitely preparing for the worst but hoping for the best



55comet555 said:


> hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well!
> I thought I ovulated on cd14 and got really excited, but my temp dropped this morning and when I went to put my dc in ff it took my O day away so I think I did today, ugh. :/ I thought for once I was gonna have a decent LP but no I doubt it.

I haven't looked at your chart just yet but maybe your temp drop today is an implantation drop.. let me go look at it and scope it out. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

55comet555 said:


> hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well!
> I thought I ovulated on cd14 and got really excited, but my temp dropped this morning and when I went to put my dc in ff it took my O day away so I think I did today, ugh. :/ I thought for once I was gonna have a decent LP but no I doubt it.

hmm.. so if you did O on cd 14 you'd be about 5po.. a little early for an implantation dip but I don't think it's 100% impossible. FF probably took crosshairs away because it's not had an entire months worth of temps to go off. The first month or so temping ff is always making guesses because it hasn't yet figured out your bodies established pattern.


----------



## mommyxofxone

flarmy- i hope for you the baby will bring you closer with family. i know for me it made a huge rift between me and mil cause of her dumbass reasons, but it brought me and my mother so much closer. she actually was in the room with me and dh. Because i knew she'd fight for what i want when dh would probably just do whatever the dr said. but babies can do great things for families and i so hope it'll do that for you and yours. 

I know it's not ideal but at least you have family that's not too far so they can help worst case, hopefully you won't need them, and dh can be there. try not to worry until you actually know whats up. i definitely know that's hard.


----------



## Pato

Flarmy...I'm so sorry you are feeling this anxiety...my heart too goes out to the people in Paris. I can't blame for for the way you feel because I would too... this world is becoming a very perilous place a bible prophecy shows, but thankfully there is better just beyond the chaos. I hope you get to have him home for baby'shower arrival.

55comet555.... I hope your lp holds out....

Everyone I hope you all have a great day today


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm 10/11dpo today.....temp dropped yesterday at to below my cover line and it's the same today....I think I'm out.....by if it was implantation it would have gone back up today right??? So, I'm calling it over, with these Temps AF should be here by now or at least any minute...I've got a headache and that usually comes just before she arrives...didn't think this was my month anyway so not too bummed out about it. I've had cramps since I oed a and that never happens....I don't even get period cramps so that was strange this cycle .I'm very tired and dizzy today so I'm gonna go get a nap. 

Great day to all :hugs: & :kiss: for all


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy :hugs: I'm soo sorry this stuff is going on for you &dh luv.. my suggestion is to just try and take it a day at a time and I hope the situation gets better &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; of coarse hoping for the best always!!


Pato maybe the cramps are a good sign then! Not over till its over :hugs: fx for u my little pato luvey&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: flarmy!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I just made a cookies n cream candy cane milk shake. .. it's delicious ..... that's really all.. I've been incredibly busy, yardsale, buying tons of stuff. About to get to painting the rooms and dd's furniture!!! It's going to be a lot of work but going to look amazing I think!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yummmmmmmy pink!! Yall girls & your candy cane milkshake hot tubs... blah blah blah! ! :trouble: 

lmbo :haha: Sounds like fun all the shopping and crafts! !! And your staying busy pink , that's always good .. that's what I've been trying to do! ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes it was fun, dh and I went yard sale shopping yesterday after we shut ours down and we got a lot of great deals. One family had 5 huge tables full of baby clothes from preemie to 3t, for both boys and girls because they had b/g twins. I ended up with 2 giant piles of stuff and thought I was going to pay a fortune :haha: the lady was so nice I talked to her while I was picking out things and ended up having a giant garbage bag full of clothes of boy/girl and all sizes. She gave it all to me for $10!!! Woo!! So I'm excited, I also got a cute girls dresser and desk for dd's "big girl room" for $30 for both. And some other odds and ends that I needed! It was a great time!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh that's amazing pink!!!


----------



## 55comet555

FLArmyWife said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well!
> I thought I ovulated on cd14 and got really excited, but my temp dropped this morning and when I went to put my dc in ff it took my O day away so I think I did today, ugh. :/ I thought for once I was gonna have a decent LP but no I doubt it.
> 
> hmm.. so if you did O on cd 14 you'd be about 5po.. a little early for an implantation dip but I don't think it's 100% impossible. FF probably took crosshairs away because it's not had an entire months worth of temps to go off. The first month or so temping ff is always making guesses because it hasn't yet figured out your bodies established pattern.Click to expand...

Well. If i chart creamy dc then it keeps my o. But if I put watery it takes it away. I had watery for about 2 hours mid afternoon (had creamy all day before and it turned back to creamy after those 2 hours) 
So idk how to chart it. I put it back as creamy since I had it for 98% of the day. 
Temp went up a bit this morning. Not above the cover line tho. And having light cramps. Cervix is very hard and closed. So I know I'm not o'ING now. Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck comet!!! I hope this is your month! I too would have charted creamy cm from what you described!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I feel Like I've had to read a million pages to catch up lol. I hope I got everyone!!

Pato: :hugs:

Christy: I'm so sorry :(

Amber: Sounds and looks like you had a ton of fun!

Pink: You've gotten so many deals at yardsales! I'm jealous lol I never had that kind of luck! 

Comet: Gl!!

FLArmy: I'm so sorry you're stressed...I would be too in that situation and I think anyone else would be nervous and worried as well. Hopefully everything works out and he doesn't have to go. Try to stay positive!! 

*AFM:*
Thanks for all the responses ladies. She hasn't emailed me back yet...so just kind of waiting to see what she says! 

So DH was talking to his mom on the phone the other day and she was starting to talk about how she's worried that DH's stepdad is going to die soon (as in like this year) because he's been feeling so awful and his blood pressure won't stay steady. He has a ton of health problems so his mom was freaking out and thinking the worst. Anyways, she tells DH that if something happens and his step dad does end up passing away that she wants my husband there no matter what even if it's like a few weeks before I could possibly have this baby OR even if I literally just had the baby she would want him to fly down. DH doesn't get along or like his step dad so it's kind of frustrating that she would demand he do that knowing he has his own family stuff happening here..

DH told her that if it's in June he won't fly down because I'll be here alone with a new baby and our toddler. And his mom was NOT happy about that. I'm so irritated that she would basically TELL him to do that anyways. She didn't even ask him, she kind of just let him know that he is going to fly down there no matter what. Hopefully nothing happens to his step dad but still...I mean I love my MIL but if something does happen I feel like this is going to cause an argument :dohh:

UGH. I swear, I feel like every time I come on here I have some type of drama to tell you ladies lol.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, sorry for going MIA this weekend. I promise I read up on everyone! San Diego was nice yesterday but a lot of driving since its two hours away. Today we finished getting everything for DD's bday party next weekend. Just busy busy. Hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## frangi33

Hey all, been busy this last week just rushing around with work etc. I've been following as much as I can just not posting.

Christy I'm so sorry, huge hugs x 

FLarmy all this uncertainty is terrible. Will they consider the fact that you have a baby on the way before making the decision or does personal life not get taken into account with the army?


----------



## FLArmyWife

mommyxofxone said:


> flarmy- i hope for you the baby will bring you closer with family. i know for me it made a huge rift between me and mil cause of her dumbass reasons, but it brought me and my mother so much closer. she actually was in the room with me and dh. Because i knew she'd fight for what i want when dh would probably just do whatever the dr said. but babies can do great things for families and i so hope it'll do that for you and yours.
> 
> I know it's not ideal but at least you have family that's not too far so they can help worst case, hopefully you won't need them, and dh can be there. try not to worry until you actually know whats up. i definitely know that's hard.

My mom and I have definitely gotten closer over the last 6 years.. but there is still a LONG way to go. A lot stems from things when I was growing up. As for my inlaws, I love them but I"m cautious. When my DH and I first got married (courthouse with no one in attendance) they made a big stink and told my dh it would be the biggest mistake of his life and he'd regret it. We've come a long way in the last almost 5 years, but I"m still very guarded.
It is great though to know I"m much closer to family than when he left before. Though during his last 2 deployments I always ended up moving home and living with my mom (was nice for us both to split bills and save $$) but I don't think I'd do that this time if he left. I'd probably move even closer to family but still have a small place of my own. 



Pato said:


> Flarmy...I'm so sorry you are feeling this anxiety...my heart too goes out to the people in Paris. I can't blame for for the way you feel because I would too... this world is becoming a very perilous place a bible prophecy shows, but thankfully there is better just beyond the chaos. I hope you get to have him home for baby's arrival.

Thanks. 




Pato said:


> AFM....I'm 10/11dpo today.....temp dropped yesterday at to below my cover line and it's the same today....I think I'm out.....by if it was implantation it would have gone back up today right??? So, I'm calling it over, with these Temps AF should be here by now or at least any minute...I've got a headache and that usually comes just before she arrives...didn't think this was my month anyway so not too bummed out about it. I've had cramps since I oed a and that never happens....I don't even get period cramps so that was strange this cycle .I'm very tired and dizzy today so I'm gonna go get a nap.
> 
> Great day to all :hugs: & :kiss: for all

:dust: :dust: :dust: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: REally hoping you get a surprise bfp this month!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy :hugs: I'm soo sorry this stuff is going on for you &dh luv.. my suggestion is to just try and take it a day at a time and I hope the situation gets better &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; of coarse hoping for the best always!!

absolutely



pinkpassion said:


> :hugs: flarmy!!!

:hugs:



pinkpassion said:


> I just made a cookies n cream candy cane milk shake. .. it's delicious ..... that's really all.. I've been incredibly busy, yardsale, buying tons of stuff. About to get to painting the rooms and dd's furniture!!! It's going to be a lot of work but going to look amazing I think!!!

Oh I wish I had that much stuff to help me pass the days.. and of course you better share photos of the rooms and furniture



pinkpassion said:


> Yes it was fun, dh and I went yard sale shopping yesterday after we shut ours down and we got a lot of great deals. One family had 5 huge tables full of baby clothes from preemie to 3t, for both boys and girls because they had b/g twins. I ended up with 2 giant piles of stuff and thought I was going to pay a fortune :haha: the lady was so nice I talked to her while I was picking out things and ended up having a giant garbage bag full of clothes of boy/girl and all sizes. She gave it all to me for $10!!! Woo!! So I'm excited, I also got a cute girls dresser and desk for dd's "big girl room" for $30 for both. And some other odds and ends that I needed! It was a great time!!!!

score! love good deals. 



55comet555 said:


> Well. If i chart creamy dc then it keeps my o. But if I put watery it takes it away. I had watery for about 2 hours mid afternoon (had creamy all day before and it turned back to creamy after those 2 hours)
> So idk how to chart it. I put it back as creamy since I had it for 98% of the day.
> Temp went up a bit this morning. Not above the cover line tho. And having light cramps. Cervix is very hard and closed. So I know I'm not o'ING now. Lol

I say always chart the most fertile cm which would be the creamy. 
FX and :dust:
Did you sign up for the 'lessons' that FF offers to help explain charting? It helped me sooo much




ashleyg said:


> FLArmy: I'm so sorry you're stressed...I would be too in that situation and I think anyone else would be nervous and worried as well. Hopefully everything works out and he doesn't have to go. Try to stay positive!!
> 
> Thanks. Trying to stay positive is 90% the battle I think lol. my over active mind gets me in trouble sometimes
> 
> *AFM:*
> Thanks for all the responses ladies. She hasn't emailed me back yet...so just kind of waiting to see what she says!
> 
> So DH was talking to his mom on the phone the other day and she was starting to talk about how she's worried that DH's stepdad is going to die soon (as in like this year) because he's been feeling so awful and his blood pressure won't stay steady. He has a ton of health problems so his mom was freaking out and thinking the worst. Anyways, she tells DH that if something happens and his step dad does end up passing away that she wants my husband there no matter what even if it's like a few weeks before I could possibly have this baby OR even if I literally just had the baby she would want him to fly down. DH doesn't get along or like his step dad so it's kind of frustrating that she would demand he do that knowing he has his own family stuff happening here..
> 
> DH told her that if it's in June he won't fly down because I'll be here alone with a new baby and our toddler. And his mom was NOT happy about that. I'm so irritated that she would basically TELL him to do that anyways. She didn't even ask him, she kind of just let him know that he is going to fly down there no matter what. Hopefully nothing happens to his step dad but still...I mean I love my MIL but if something does happen I feel like this is going to cause an argument :dohh:
> 
> UGH. I swear, I feel like every time I come on here I have some type of drama to tell you ladies lol.

oh man. that's a hard situation. She probably wants him there more for him to help support her than anything to actually do with his step dad. FX all works out




Disneymom1129 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for going MIA this weekend. I promise I read up on everyone! San Diego was nice yesterday but a lot of driving since its two hours away. Today we finished getting everything for DD's bday party next weekend. Just busy busy. Hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:

:flower: :hugs:



frangi33 said:


> Hey all, been busy this last week just rushing around with work etc. I've been following as much as I can just not posting.
> FLarmy all this uncertainty is terrible. Will they consider the fact that you have a baby on the way before making the decision or does personal life not get taken into account with the army?

No worries. WE all have lives off bnb and understand not being able to post a bunch.
Sadly no they wouldn't care or take that into consideration. if it was a no big deal deployment, to like germany or something for training, then yes but to some place where there is real stuff going on they don't care. We know a few military guys who have missed births during the 2 deployments to Afghanistan that my dh has done already


Hope all our ladies had a great weekend and have a good week. 
5stars, how you holding up?
JLM, and you?

To all our girls waiting to O.. :dust: for a strong eggy and quick :spermy: to meet that egg
To all our girls in the 2ww, super :dust: for bfps!
To all our girls dealing with AF, :hugs: a new opportunity is just around the corner
To all our girls WWT, :hugs: your time will come before you know it
To all our mommies, Hope your little bean is being nice and letting you have zero bad symptoms/complications


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: ladies... I finally got to read back all that I missed this weekend!!!

:hugs: christy!!

:hugs: pato!!

I hope you all are well this Monday morning. I'll start painting and hopefully we will have our house put back together soon!!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

flarmy i had a huge issue with dh's family at our wedding as well, basically because we had it at their church they said i had to allow everyone to come- it had to be an open wedding. i was pissed. and they were mad that i didn't have an open reception, because i said it had to be invite only because i didn't have anymore money to pay for more cake! i paid for it all myself, and i wanted a courthouse wedding and he didn't. they didn't want him to marry me, and my family didn't want me to marry him. so no one helped with expenses, i paid for all of it. for a wedding i didn't want. it was a HUGE ordeal. MIL also tried to take over the seats at the reception, sneaking down (it was in the churches basement) and putting cards at each table and taking all the good ones. i removed them all. she flipped. It's MY wedding, not yours, get over it! all her people knew each other, and she was making sure to separate everyone. i didn't want that. She was an a-hole! 

then there were all new issues after having dd. ugh.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy Monday everyone if there's such a thing!

Sorry I've been MIA all weekend, it was sooo busy. I hosted my entire family for a housewarming on Saturday afternoon so I was cooking since Friday... I was so exhausted I thought I would pass out. 

Disney - what a beautiful name! I love it!

Christy - I'm so sorry. That's awful. Love your positive outlook! Keep strong lady. Your sticky baby will come soon!

Pato - I'm so sorry. The darn witch needs to just stay the hell away!

Comet - You're very early. Hang in there. 

FLArmy - I'm so sorry to hear that you're having problems. I can relate but with my own family. My mother is the epitome of negativity. I just want to choke her at times. Even on Saturday when she showed up she wanted to talk trash about my uncle's wife. I just finally had to tell her that she's in my house and needs to shut it. We don't pick our families but we sure do have to deal with them... 

Ashley - I think you were very nice in your email. I don't understand why she would have the right to insist on anything if she's not employing you. I agree with Amber's comment. 

Amber - Gorgeous pictures. Sorry you guys had a rocky start but glad you had a great weekend! Hopefully you caught that eggy!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: I finally got a positive OPK. I'm seriously over the moon. The first positive anything I ever got, lol. Sounds silly to be that excited about the OPK but I was about to give up for the month. I was up at 5am with the pup and did the test. I was shocked when a smiley face popped up :dance:

Here's a picture in case anyone is doing digital OPKs. The one on the left is this morning's positive. The one on the right is from yesterday. 

We actually had a spontaneous BD last night and it was a success, lol. In the heat of moment I didn't use PreSeed. We did BD with PreSeed on Saturday morning but DH had trouble finishing... (Sorry for TMI). Fingers crossed that my CM is not too hostile...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0579.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB yay for the +OPK! How's that pretty puppy doing? 

FLArmy meant to respond to your suggestion about an Up themed birth announcement. I LOVE that idea! I'm going to have to start doing some research to see what I can come up with.


Sooo SO felt the baby kick for the first time last night. This was completely new for him, as he never felt our first daughter kick and this one usually stops when he puts his hand on my tummy. Well this time I took his hand and put it where she usually kicks and told him to just hang out for a bit. Well a few mins later she gave a huge kick and he freaked out. Like, wouldn't put his hand back for anything and got squeamish in a way. Now he won't do it anymore! He says she can kick him as much as she wants when she's out. Anyone else's SO get like that? I'm a tad offended lol. Maybe it just makes it a little to real for him?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disney that actually annoys me he did that to you! Dh didn't try to feel dd all the time but he never freaked out like that


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol disney my dh always made it into a joke I wanted to punch him everytime!!! He would feel the baby and yank his hand back and do like a man scream :rofl: ahahahha!! And say 'it's freaking me out get it away!!' And not feel my belly for a while after!!!

But he was messing wish me but still it was annoying after a while.. so I can see your frustration!! You can borrow the bat if you need it :trouble:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney my husband is the same way. It totally freaks him out. He knows there's a baby in there, but just the thought of her moving and kicking in there weirds him out. It makes me a little sad, but he has been like that for all three pregnancies so I am kinda over it. He is a great dad and loves our kids more than anything, so I can forgive him this. Lol.


----------



## 55comet555

Hi ladies. Ff took away my cross hairs this morning with this morning temp. Ugh. So who knows what's going on. Feel out this month already. 
Today has been kinda scary. Our town is on an emergency lock down. According to the radio
"Several armed individuals are going around firing weapons at other civilians. And running other people off the road. They've already caused multiple hit and runs"
I was at delway eating lunch with my dad and dd when they announced it. So we rushed to my house and I've been freaking out ever since. They caught one of the guys but the other is still on the run and has a warrant out on him for murder. 
All the schools and stores are on lock down.
This is a small town. This crap isn't supposed to happen here! I'm freaking out


----------



## busytulip

That's very scary comet. I hope they are able to catch all the individuals involved very soon.


----------



## Disneymom1129

mommyxofxone said:


> Disney that actually annoys me he did that to you! Dh didn't try to feel dd all the time but he never freaked out like that

I mean I feel silly getting upset, but it's his kid! Lol. Trying not to take it personally. 


muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol disney my dh always made it into a joke I wanted to punch him everytime!!! He would feel the baby and yank his hand back and do like a man scream :rofl: ahahahha!! And say 'it's freaking me out get it away!!' And not feel my belly for a while after!!!
> 
> But he was messing wish me but still it was annoying after a while.. so I can see your frustration!! You can borrow the bat if you need it :trouble:

Too funny! Makes me feel a little better that my SOs not the only one. 


TheTiebreaker said:


> Disney my husband is the same way. It totally freaks him out. He knows there's a baby in there, but just the thought of her moving and kicking in there weirds him out. It makes me a little sad, but he has been like that for all three pregnancies so I am kinda over it. He is a great dad and loves our kids more than anything, so I can forgive him this. Lol.

That's true. Guess it's a little different for them since they're not the ones experiencing it.


55comet555 said:


> Hi ladies. Ff took away my cross hairs this morning with this morning temp. Ugh. So who knows what's going on. Feel out this month already.
> Today has been kinda scary. Our town is on an emergency lock down. According to the radio
> "Several armed individuals are going around firing weapons at other civilians. And running other people off the road. They've already caused multiple hit and runs"
> I was at delway eating lunch with my dad and dd when they announced it. So we rushed to my house and I've been freaking out ever since. They caught one of the guys but the other is still on the run and has a warrant out on him for murder.
> All the schools and stores are on lock down.
> This is a small town. This crap isn't supposed to happen here! I'm freaking out

Oh no!! :( stay safe! Please check in when you can.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I'm sorry. I'm positive DH will freak out when I'm pregnant. He's pretty squeamish when it comes to babies so when one is protruding legs out of my stomach he'll be sure to stay away. It sucks though... I still remember one time we were in a meeting and my boss was pregnant. It was four women and one guy. She was around 36 weeks and every morning her daughter would move over to one side around 11am. So we are in the meeting and her daughter moves over and the guy says, "I would appreciate it if you could put her back." We almost died laughing. He just sat there looking like he saw a ghost.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Comet - I'm so sorry, that's terrifying. I hope your family is safe and they catch him soon. Unfortunately crazy people happen everywhere.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hope everyone is fantastic! 

Pato how are you luv? 
Corn ?? How are you? &#9825;&#9825;

Afm I'm hanging out. .. :coffee:
Been bd every other day ...cd12 today .. I figured maybe if we actually bd more then 1 time around O that may help :haha: 

I looked back at my calendar &realized we haven't bd very much at all around O time :trouble: 

Soooo we must do better this cycle.. & it will be fun anyway .. nothin wrong with a little extra :sex:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Comet I hope you're keeping safe! Very scary stuff. 

Disney I'm sorry he's freaked out by the kicks. My hubs loves feeling them, he actually gets a bit annoying at times because he holds his hand on my belly every chance he gets! I try not to complain because I know he's just excited. 

Keep it up muffin! I'm sure you two won't be complaining ;) haha ttc was always fun up until the dreaded tww :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes hopeful!! Lol you are absolutely right!! :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok just a question for you guys. Do you plan on using bumper pads? I used them with both my son and daughter, and I made some for this baby, just kinda on the fence about using them. What's your opinions???


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Comet stay safe!!! Any updates?


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie, I used them with dd until I found out they are unsafe, at that point she was 11 ish months old and starting to use them as a stepping stool in her crib so I removed them. This baby most likely won't get bumpers, or I'll make the kind that wrap around each bar individually so that there's no risk of suffocation! My thinking is, that it's probably fine and the risk is so small of something happening, but on the other hand if something did happen and I knew they were a hazard I couldn't live with the guilt!! So I won't use them again!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Comet. Gosh that's so scary! I hope you are safe!

Muffin, you better be on that man like a fly on fresh poo!!! :rofl: bd as much as you can this cycle and that's and order!!!!!! Don't make us use the bat!!!!

Disney, my dh didn't act like that but he got weirded out about some of the other things, mostly the weird things that happen to our bodies during pregnancy!!! Men can be so childish!! Maybe talk to him about how you are feeling!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs. Mb congrats on the positive opk, will y'all be trying this month?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink omg :rofl: I will !!! Ahahahah!!! I'll let everyone borrow the bat if we don't :sex: like rabbits, everyone gets 1 hit each :trouble:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tie I won't be using bumpers. They're super cute but pose potential threats as baby starts moving. I've already been told that I'm going to be "crazy overprotective" but oh well.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - we are not preventing I suppose, lol... I had a negative light OPK in the morning so I didn't expect a positive today... We are probably not going to get a chance again until after due to all of our obligations... We'll see if once is all it takes, hahahaha.... I'll start temping next month too... Not really hoping but I'll be over the moon if I get a BFP


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I can picture your DH going WTF???? As we slowly approach swinging the bat


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb :rofl: ahahahah!!!


----------



## 55comet555

They finally caught the guys about an hour or 2 ago. Apparently it was a drug smuggling thing gone bad. Idk. 
On the bright side we got our great Dane pup this evening! She's 7.5 weeks old and already 25lbs! Think we are gonna name her Daphne or ellie.
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-16_23.06.10.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 8









20151116_212220.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









20151116_212229.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ashleyg

Tie - they have mesh bumpers instead of the padded ones. Those are what we use for my daughter. They keep all of her stuff from falling out of her crib but are breathable! I would def recommend looking into those :) Once baby starts moving, their legs can get stuck in the slats of the crib which is why bumpers are helpful when baby is a little bigger!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> Happy Monday everyone if there's such a thing!
> Sorry I've been MIA all weekend, it was sooo busy. I hosted my entire family for a housewarming on Saturday afternoon so I was cooking since Friday... I was so exhausted I thought I would pass out.
> FLArmy - I'm so sorry to hear that you're having problems. I can relate but with my own family. My mother is the epitome of negativity. I just want to choke her at times. Even on Saturday when she showed up she wanted to talk trash about my uncle's wife. I just finally had to tell her that she's in my house and needs to shut it. We don't pick our families but we sure do have to deal with them...

Even though you were exhausted I'm glad you had a lot to help you pass the time.
I'm sorry about your mom




Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: I finally got a positive OPK. I'm seriously over the moon. The first positive anything I ever got, lol. Sounds silly to be that excited about the OPK but I was about to give up for the month. I was up at 5am with the pup and did the test. I was shocked when a smiley face popped up :dance:
> 
> Here's a picture in case anyone is doing digital OPKs. The one on the left is this morning's positive. The one on the right is from yesterday.
> 
> We actually had a spontaneous BD last night and it was a success, lol. In the heat of moment I didn't use PreSeed. We did BD with PreSeed on Saturday morning but DH had trouble finishing... (Sorry for TMI). Fingers crossed that my CM is not too hostile...

:happydance: hope you catch that eggy! and it's not silly to be excited to see a positive of some sort. :dust:



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy meant to respond to your suggestion about an Up themed birth announcement. I LOVE that idea! I'm going to have to start doing some research to see what I can come up with.
> Sooo SO felt the baby kick for the first time last night. This was completely new for him, as he never felt our first daughter kick and this one usually stops when he puts his hand on my tummy. Well this time I took his hand and put it where she usually kicks and told him to just hang out for a bit. Well a few mins later she gave a huge kick and he freaked out. Like, wouldn't put his hand back for anything and got squeamish in a way. Now he won't do it anymore! He says she can kick him as much as she wants when she's out. Anyone else's SO get like that? I'm a tad offended lol. Maybe it just makes it a little to real for him?

:) I think we're gonna do a lion king themed announcement. we're gonna go over to art of animation to the lion king area and DH is gonna do the famous rafiki stance and hold him up. I'll take a picture of it with all the lion king stuff in the background and the announcement will say something to the affect of "He has arrive" 
There are so many cute Up announcements on pinterest!
yay for dh getting to feel LO. lol about him being squeamish. mine finds it creepy but fascinating. He doesn't mind feeling the sudden kicks but when Sweets rolls and it's that wave like sensation, that he can't handle.



55comet555 said:


> Hi ladies. Ff took away my cross hairs this morning with this morning temp. Ugh. So who knows what's going on. Feel out this month already.
> Today has been kinda scary. Our town is on an emergency lock down. According to the radio
> "Several armed individuals are going around firing weapons at other civilians. And running other people off the road. They've already caused multiple hit and runs"
> I was at delway eating lunch with my dad and dd when they announced it. So we rushed to my house and I've been freaking out ever since. They caught one of the guys but the other is still on the run and has a warrant out on him for murder.
> All the schools and stores are on lock down.
> This is a small town. This crap isn't supposed to happen here! I'm freaking out

Hope you're safe and don't worry about FF. just keep temping and bding. it takes a little to figure out what pattern our bodies take.



muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm I'm hanging out. .. :coffee:
> Been bd every other day ...cd12 today .. I figured maybe if we actually bd more then 1 time around O that may help :haha:
> 
> I looked back at my calendar &realized we haven't bd very much at all around O time :trouble:
> 
> Soooo we must do better this cycle.. & it will be fun anyway .. nothin wrong with a little extra :sex:

lol I hope you get lots of :sex: in so you have lots of :spermy: ready for the eggy :dust:



TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok just a question for you guys. Do you plan on using bumper pads? I used them with both my son and daughter, and I made some for this baby, just kinda on the fence about using them. What's your opinions???

I plan on using the mesh ones. as a baby I used to get my arms/legs in between the crib slats so the mesh helps stop that without the suffocation worry



55comet555 said:


> They finally caught the guys about an hour or 2 ago. Apparently it was a drug smuggling thing gone bad. Idk.
> On the bright side we got our great Dane pup this evening! She's 7.5 weeks old and already 25lbs! Think we are gonna name her Daphne or ellie.

:thumbup: glad everything is ok. 
She is soo cute!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww comet she's so adorable!!! I've had 8 great Danes through the last 17 years, I love them, they are my favorite breed. They don't live very long :( . We will get another once the kids get a bit bigger!


----------



## mommyxofxone

we have mesh breathable crib bumpers over here. had them with dd cause she kept throwing her pacifier out of the crib and screaming during the night so, we got them. didn't need them til about 6 ish months. plan to get new ones with this one.


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: ladies hope everyone is doing well....I really haven't caught up on anything going on but I hope everyone is in a great place!

AFM...well if you follow me on fb you know that I have bn wrkn out really hard and eating a lot healthier...well guess who decided to show up on cd 18....yes the :witch: showed her ugly face...I freaked out and called my dr, but the nursed stated from the beginning of the conversation that weight loss and exercising can cause irregular cycles..:hissy::hissy::saywhat::gun: WTH....I'm like this can't be happening but on a brighter note at least it will go off before Thanksgiving lol....I'm still on schedule to have my surgery on Dec 18 and my anxiety is starting to kick in but I know this is for the best!

Again I hope everyone is in a good space and please continue to keep me in ur thoughts and prayers! LOVE YOU GALS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars :hugs: our bodies can be crazy. Keep on with your healthy eating and exercising!!! Your body will level out and be healthy for your little bean!!!!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts for your surgery!!!! One month away :happydance:!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5stars :hugs: our bodies can be crazy. Keep on with your healthy eating and exercising!!! Your body will level out and be healthy for your little bean!!!!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts for your surgery!!!! One month away :happydance:!!!


Awwww :hugs: thanks lil momma :rofl:

how have you and the little bean bn? sorry there are just tooooo many pages to caught up lol!


----------



## ccoastgal

Comet I am glad that you are ok and your new fur baby is absolutely adorable!!! 

Flarmy I love the Lion King idea as a birth announcement that is so cute! As for the possible deployment I can't imagine what you are thinking and feeling. We are all here for you though so vent whenever you need to! :hugs::hugs:

Disney the up announcement is adorable! I am sorry that your DH gets weirded out when he feels her kick. I can imagine some guys being getting like that because I think it makes it more real that pretty soon a precious little baby will be here that he helped make. I would make him feel everytime she would kick and he should eventually get used to it. 

Muffin you better get to BDing woman! We need you to get a BFP this month!! 

5stars I am sorry about AF showing up early that sucks. I am sure that it will become regulated before you start trying! One more month until surgery. :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am 5 or 6 DPO and I haven't had any symptoms with the exception of drainage in the back of the throat. So far this TWW hasn't been that long for me so I am not stressing out about it like I usually do. I went to my sister's this last weekend and DH and I are leaving for Vegas tomorrow and coming back Sunday so I am excited. 

I want to get your opinions on something my mom's family invited my DH and I over for Thanksgiving and they are crazy! But regardless my great grandma will be there and she is almost 90 and I kind of want to see her as much as I can because you just never know. However that day I am supposed to start AF now if she shows up I will be devastated obviously and not want to be around anyone. Do you think I should go? Also keep in mind it is a 3 1/2 hour drive for us one way. I am just not sure if it is worth it to go...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Comet - Aw, your little baby pup is gorgeous! So big and adorable. Enjoy him, they grow so fast!

5Stars - Happy to see you here. Glad you are exercising and eating better. By the time you're healed from your surgery that body will be a mean baby making machine!

CCoast - Just my opinion but you should go. If AF does start then you'll have something to occupy you to take your mind off it. If you don't see your great granny and something happens you're going to regret it. I know it's hard and devastating when the witch shows up. I hope she stays away. 

AFM: Got my second positive OPK today. Hopefully I can pounce DH tonight but it's unlikely... He worked until almost 10pm last night and had some insomnia so he will be in the "let me relax" mode...


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs. MB .. girl you drag out the ole sexy outfits, you get all dolled up and when that man gets home you give him a show that he absolutely can't resist jumping you.. and you go MAKE THAT BABY!!!!!!!!!! :sex: :spermy: :yipee:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - I'm sorry. I'm positive DH will freak out when I'm pregnant. He's pretty squeamish when it comes to babies so when one is protruding legs out of my stomach he'll be sure to stay away. It sucks though... I still remember one time we were in a meeting and my boss was pregnant. It was four women and one guy. She was around 36 weeks and every morning her daughter would move over to one side around 11am. So we are in the meeting and her daughter moves over and the guy says, "I would appreciate it if you could put her back." We almost died laughing. He just sat there looking like he saw a ghost.

That is too funny :laugh2:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Hope everyone is fantastic!
> 
> Pato how are you luv?
> Corn ?? How are you? &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Afm I'm hanging out. .. :coffee:
> Been bd every other day ...cd12 today .. I figured maybe if we actually bd more then 1 time around O that may help :haha:
> 
> I looked back at my calendar &realized we haven't bd very much at all around O time :trouble:
> 
> Soooo we must do better this cycle.. & it will be fun anyway .. nothin wrong with a little extra :sex:

:dust:!! 


.hopeful.one. said:


> Disney I'm sorry he's freaked out by the kicks. My hubs loves feeling them, he actually gets a bit annoying at times because he holds his hand on my belly every chance he gets! I try not to complain because I know he's just excited.

Aw that is so cute though. Guess alien kicks just aren't for everyone :haha:


TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok just a question for you guys. Do you plan on using bumper pads? I used them with both my son and daughter, and I made some for this baby, just kinda on the fence about using them. What's your opinions???

My first never slept in a crib so I can't say much from experience. We are going to attempt to have this one in a crib at some point and we will plan on using the breathable bumpers. 


pinkpassion said:


> Disney, my dh didn't act like that but he got weirded out about some of the other things, mostly the weird things that happen to our bodies during pregnancy!!! Men can be so childish!! Maybe talk to him about how you are feeling!!!

Exactly! Yeah I have teased him a little since it happened. Guys are weird.



55comet555 said:


> They finally caught the guys about an hour or 2 ago. Apparently it was a drug smuggling thing gone bad. Idk.
> On the bright side we got our great Dane pup this evening! She's 7.5 weeks old and already 25lbs! Think we are gonna name her Daphne or ellie.

Good news! And D'AWWW that puppy is so cute! :dog:


FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy meant to respond to your suggestion about an Up themed birth announcement. I LOVE that idea! I'm going to have to start doing some research to see what I can come up with.
> Sooo SO felt the baby kick for the first time last night. This was completely new for him, as he never felt our first daughter kick and this one usually stops when he puts his hand on my tummy. Well this time I took his hand and put it where she usually kicks and told him to just hang out for a bit. Well a few mins later she gave a huge kick and he freaked out. Like, wouldn't put his hand back for anything and got squeamish in a way. Now he won't do it anymore! He says she can kick him as much as she wants when she's out. Anyone else's SO get like that? I'm a tad offended lol. Maybe it just makes it a little to real for him?
> 
> :) I think we're gonna do a lion king themed announcement. we're gonna go over to art of animation to the lion king area and DH is gonna do the famous rafiki stance and hold him up. I'll take a picture of it with all the lion king stuff in the background and the announcement will say something to the affect of "He has arrive"
> There are so many cute Up announcements on pinterest!
> yay for dh getting to feel LO. lol about him being squeamish. mine finds it creepy but fascinating. He doesn't mind feeling the sudden kicks but when Sweets rolls and it's that wave like sensation, that he can't handle.Click to expand...

Love your Lion King idea! I can't wait to see that picture! 


5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: ladies hope everyone is doing well....I really haven't caught up on anything going on but I hope everyone is in a great place!
> 
> AFM...well if you follow me on fb you know that I have bn wrkn out really hard and eating a lot healthier...well guess who decided to show up on cd 18....yes the :witch: showed her ugly face...I freaked out and called my dr, but the nursed stated from the beginning of the conversation that weight loss and exercising can cause irregular cycles..:hissy::hissy::saywhat::gun: WTH....I'm like this can't be happening but on a brighter note at least it will go off before Thanksgiving lol....I'm still on schedule to have my surgery on Dec 18 and my anxiety is starting to kick in but I know this is for the best!
> 
> Again I hope everyone is in a good space and please continue to keep me in ur thoughts and prayers! LOVE YOU GALS :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry about the wacky cycle! That's crazy. Keep up the good work with all the exercise and eating healthier, that is awesome. I'm sure you feel amazing. I can't believe your surgery is only a few short weeks away. Definitely will be thinking about you!


ccoastgal said:


> Disney the up announcement is adorable! I am sorry that your DH gets weirded out when he feels her kick. I can imagine some guys being getting like that because I think it makes it more real that pretty soon a precious little baby will be here that he helped make. I would make him feel everytime she would kick and he should eventually get used to it.

Thanks! Guess once will have to be enough with him getting to feel her kick. Ah well, my daughter absolutely loves feeling her and so do I... so he's missing out! :winkwink:


ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am 5 or 6 DPO and I haven't had any symptoms with the exception of drainage in the back of the throat. So far this TWW hasn't been that long for me so I am not stressing out about it like I usually do. I went to my sister's this last weekend and DH and I are leaving for Vegas tomorrow and coming back Sunday so I am excited.
> 
> I want to get your opinions on something my mom's family invited my DH and I over for Thanksgiving and they are crazy! But regardless my great grandma will be there and she is almost 90 and I kind of want to see her as much as I can because you just never know. However that day I am supposed to start AF now if she shows up I will be devastated obviously and not want to be around anyone. Do you think I should go? Also keep in mind it is a 3 1/2 hour drive for us one way. I am just not sure if it is worth it to go...

Have fun in Vegas! I'm jealous! Personally, I would make the trip just to see grandma. I would give anything to see mine again. Once they're gone, they're gone. 3.5 hours is long, but it could go by fast with some good conversations and music :flower:.


Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Got my second positive OPK today. Hopefully I can pounce DH tonight but it's unlikely... He worked until almost 10pm last night and had some insomnia so he will be in the "let me relax" mode...

:dust:!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, I think you should go!! Don't spend a lot of time if you don't want but at least go and enjoy your great granny!!!! And go for the yummy food!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey beautiful people :kiss:

How are you all? I've been away a few days helping my disabled mum move house, she's in at last so I went and got her a full shop, sorted her window locks and plumbed in all her white good and fixed her heating lol! Who needs men eh? (My dad was a trades man I watched him work and learned lots)

I'm 5dpo today :coffee: lol! started having some cramping last night and the few odd twinges today noticeable despite being very busy, but I don't read into it too much any more. My chart is looking odd I wonder if my cycles haven't leveled out properly yet and the witch is going to come early hmmm. 

Here's my chart, any opinions welcome. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

oopsie, here's my chart x
 



Attached Files:







chart nov.png
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkpassion

I think it looks good amber!!! You're not out for sure!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Pink! How are you? 

Have you ladies heard of 5MIU tests I bought a pack earlier. They can detect 8 days before apparently. I may use one thursday.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say be careful with 5 miu tests, a woman's hcg can naturally range 0-5 at any given point in her cycle, BUT I'd use them for sure, just if you see a line watch it progress and confirm with a frer!!!

Yay I'm so excited for you Amber!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing good!! Just waiting on my next appointment next week :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Glad to hear you're well Pink :D 

Oh... really. Oh maybe I won't bother then, what's the point of that test it doesn't give you an answer just "possibly" well of course anyone who has unprotected sex possibly could be. Eww. Rubbish. Maybe I will wait until next week then. xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd do 8-10miu, that's the lowest I'd go probably :) and the new frer are 8 miu :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Your chart is looking good Amber! Fx for ya :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks :) Let's hope so :) xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh lord I need help .... cd 13 had another midcycle bleed (very light have a pantyliner but nothing on it) and it's red and brown mix) ... also this is not from :sex: it did drip into toilet 'wth?' a little 1 time today when I first noticed but nothing hardly even when i wipe now....and we bd day before yesterday )

(Last cycle I had 1 and it was on Cd15 and I O'd 4 days later)

Wth!!??? So have a dr. App on December 1st. For a pap..

I've forgotten does anyone here have these??? 

I've read they are caused by hormonal imbalances or sometimes cysts. . 

please help :( <-------- very sad frowny face 


Thanks ladies


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww muffin, I'm sorry.. the only time I ever spotted before / around O was the cycle I conceived this time!!! I hope you can talk to the dr and get it all worked out. Could it be the supplements you are taking? I think you've only been taking them last cycle and this cycle and that's when it's happened, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I need baby Benadryl for the pup for me to do that, hahaha!!! I love the little beast but he sure does get in the way unless he's fast asleep. I am, however, planning to do my best at some seducing. Hate to miss this opportunity since I actually know I'm Oing... Few extra swimmers can only help!

I think I actually noticed a little blot of EWCM on my undies this morning which is uncommon for me so I think I'm going to get my hopes way up high this month... It's going to be an ouchie when BFN happens... 

I have an appointment with my Dr. next Tuesday to see how things are healing this far... Hopefully it's all good.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - it can be a hormonal imbalance. I think you would've felt cysts if they were bursting, which I believe is the only time they bleed (could be wrong on this one).


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well yes I would have probably felt them as far as supplements I'm not taking anything with hormones in it

Vitex just 1 per day .. but it's not 'supposed to cause this it's supposed to help lol' 
Ugh 
Other then that it's 
A primrose per day
Omega 
B complex 
Prenatal vit. 
That's just all stuff that's good for me and I've always taken a prenatal. 

Idk I guess the dr. Will check me out.

Pink.. what was your spotting? Was it way before O or on O? And pink or red/brown?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Muffin I've had mid cycle bleeds a lot. Started in college and went away on birth control. 

When I stopped it started again. My mother always told me it was a good sign of fertility because that's what they had always told our family for generations (very common in my family just not as much as I have it) 

I got a lot of it the cycle I got dd, almost a weeks worth of spotting. 

Then it goes away in spring-summer. Comes back in early fall-winter. (Ive had hormones checked too and all tested normal so not that). This time it came back in the summer I think the end but just a day or so. 

The cycle I got this bfp I had almost a full week of it again. So apparently for me its a good sign- and only comes in fall and winter so for some reason I'm convinced that's when my body for some reason most fertile. I have summer babies. That's just how I was made I guess. 

So I wouldn't freak out.


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> :hi: ladies hope everyone is doing well....I really haven't caught up on anything going on but I hope everyone is in a great place!
> 
> AFM...well if you follow me on fb you know that I have bn wrkn out really hard and eating a lot healthier...well guess who decided to show up on cd 18....yes the :witch: showed her ugly face...I freaked out and called my dr, but the nursed stated from the beginning of the conversation that weight loss and exercising can cause irregular cycles..:hissy::hissy::saywhat::gun: WTH....I'm like this can't be happening but on a brighter note at least it will go off before Thanksgiving lol....I'm still on schedule to have my surgery on Dec 18 and my anxiety is starting to kick in but I know this is for the best!
> 
> Again I hope everyone is in a good space and please continue to keep me in ur thoughts and prayers! LOVE YOU GALS :hugs::hugs::hugs:




pinkpassion said:


> 5stars :hugs: our bodies can be crazy. Keep on with your healthy eating and exercising!!! Your body will level out and be healthy for your little bean!!!!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts for your surgery!!!! One month away :happydance:!!!

5stars.. WSS^^^^ 
:dust: :dust:



ccoastgal said:


> Flarmy I love the Lion King idea as a birth announcement that is so cute! As for the possible deployment I can't imagine what you are thinking and feeling. We are all here for you though so vent whenever you need to! :hugs::hugs:

Thank you




ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am 5 or 6 DPO and I haven't had any symptoms with the exception of drainage in the back of the throat. So far this TWW hasn't been that long for me so I am not stressing out about it like I usually do. I went to my sister's this last weekend and DH and I are leaving for Vegas tomorrow and coming back Sunday so I am excited.
> 
> I want to get your opinions on something my mom's family invited my DH and I over for Thanksgiving and they are crazy! But regardless my great grandma will be there and she is almost 90 and I kind of want to see her as much as I can because you just never know. However that day I am supposed to start AF now if she shows up I will be devastated obviously and not want to be around anyone. Do you think I should go? Also keep in mind it is a 3 1/2 hour drive for us one way. I am just not sure if it is worth it to go...

yay for TWW distractions
I'd go.. you never know when it'll be your last opportunity to see someone. I know it's a long drive but even if you're only there a few hours it might distract you if AF happens to show



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Got my second positive OPK today. Hopefully I can pounce DH tonight but it's unlikely... He worked until almost 10pm last night and had some insomnia so he will be in the "let me relax" mode...

Girl you MAKE him get in the mood :winkwink: tell him if not he'll get the bat :grr:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey beautiful people :kiss:
> 
> How are you all? I've been away a few days helping my disabled mum move house, she's in at last so I went and got her a full shop, sorted her window locks and plumbed in all her white good and fixed her heating lol! Who needs men eh? (My dad was a trades man I watched him work and learned lots)
> 
> I'm 5dpo today :coffee: lol! started having some cramping last night and the few odd twinges today noticeable despite being very busy, but I don't read into it too much any more. My chart is looking odd I wonder if my cycles haven't leveled out properly yet and the witch is going to come early hmmm.
> 
> Here's my chart, any opinions welcome. :hugs:

I think your chart looks good.. FX the cramping is a good sign :winkwink: :dust:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Oh lord I need help .... cd 13 had another midcycle bleed (very light have a pantyliner but nothing on it) and it's red and brown mix) ... also this is not from :sex: it did drip into toilet 'wth?' a little 1 time today when I first noticed but nothing hardly even when i wipe now....and we bd day before yesterday )
> 
> (Last cycle I had 1 and it was on Cd15 and I O'd 4 days later)
> 
> Wth!!??? So have a dr. App on December 1st. For a pap..
> 
> I've forgotten does anyone here have these???
> 
> I've read they are caused by hormonal imbalances or sometimes cysts. .
> 
> please help :( <-------- very sad frowny face
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies

I'm sorry love. No advice but sure do hope you get an answer soon


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin I've always had mid cycle spotting. Mines not really regular though, sometimes before o sometimes after. Usually it's pinkish or brown and it can last anywhere from two days to about 9 days for me. I've talked to my dr about it a few times and she's not concerned. I would definitely bring it up to your dr though especially if it's something new for you.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks everyone &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 55comet555

Dang this thread moves fast! Haha. 
5stars I would still go 
Muffin- sometimes I have spotting with o. So hopefully it's just that? 
Hope everyone is good. 
Ff is saying I haven't o'ed yet. So I'm down about it since I'm on CD22 now. Ugh.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopefully comet :) <---- CREEPY smiley face.. lmbo ... and your right it does move fast!! 

And just keep :sex: to be sure you'll catch it!! Don't get down luv &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 55comet555

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hopefully comet :) <---- CREEPY smiley face.. lmbo ... and your right it does move fast!!
> 
> And just keep :sex: to be sure you'll catch it!! Don't get down luv &#9825;&#9825;

oh we have! haha we have :sex::sex:12 times this month haha.


----------



## frangi33

10dpo and my husband and I can both see a super faint line on this frer. Can anyone else see it, does anyone know how to tweak? 

I was planning on testing again this evening, I've had barely any symptoms but I've still got my fingers and toes crossed x
 



Attached Files:







20151118_080533-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey 33, I see it, good luck! xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok, so my temp has recovered and I spent all last night with left sided backache and frontal ovary area pain. :happydance:

It's still giving me pangs today it's sharp and intermittent. Very much like implantation when I caught in May. I took that silly 5MIU test and it's satisfied my need to pee and squint haha. 

Today I'm taking my son and daughter to their new school to look around they have been accepted into an ASD only children's unit of 10 pupils max. I'm so thrilled it's taken 18 months to get to this point. I have some hope for this month :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







nov chart.png
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FLArmyWife

55comet555 said:


> oh we have! haha we have :sex::sex:12 times this month haha.

:haha: dang girl I think you've got yourself covered!



frangi33 said:


> 10dpo and my husband and I can both see a super faint line on this frer. Can anyone else see it, does anyone know how to tweak?
> 
> I was planning on testing again this evening, I've had barely any symptoms but I've still got my fingers and toes crossed x

I posted a tweaked photo. I can kinda see something FX!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ok, so my temp has recovered and I spent all last night with left sided backache and frontal ovary area pain. :happydance:
> 
> It's still giving me pangs today it's sharp and intermittent. Very much like implantation when I caught in May. I took that silly 5MIU test and it's satisfied my need to pee and squint haha.
> 
> Today I'm taking my son and daughter to their new school to look around they have been accepted into an ASD only children's unit of 10 pupils max. I'm so thrilled it's taken 18 months to get to this point. I have some hope for this month :hugs:

:happydance: I am so excited for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







fran.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkpassion

Frangi, I can see it. Here is another tweak. Just a word of warning , don't crack open the tests, it can cause faint lines! But I definitely see that line. Test again in the AM and report back immediately :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-18 06.28.06.jpg
File size: 101.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay amber!!!! Can't wait to start line watching with you, you must post pics!!!!!!

I got the nursery painted, it's beautiful, and a nice neutral color for boy or girl... anyone know how to sway for boy, for our last attempt? I've convinced dh to try once more and we will do every sway attempt as possible! (After I complete my loss workup after this one is born, and I may see an RE, since dh is convinced now that I miscarry the boys and keep the girls, he says {in a deep manly voice} "there's no way I make _THAT_ many girls!" :rofl:) Im laughing because that's all I've got at this point, I have cried about that possibility so much I have no more tears....


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Pinks thanks hun well I took a 5miu last night and the other one this morning I thought i saw a shadow then it disappeared now there's an evap on it. This TWW business is so exciting so full of hope and dreams. I can't wait to feel pregnant again and feel and bond with my baby. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- so my dh is going over genetics and shiz in his biology class. He came home the other day telling me how they learned how to 'guarantee' the sex of the baby. something about female sperm are slower because they carry more dna so that means that boy sperm are faster.. but they die out faster because they don't have as much stuff to break down before expiring :shrug: If I can get a hold of his book I'll gladly type it all up and send it your way lol. but this is also the book that says "Day 1 of ovulation" and states that ovulation is a multi day event :dohh: not that you have a fertile period and ovulation is a singular event


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here they are. It's just fun to see if anything comes of it I would never ever ever call that anything other than an evap. but hey, I love feeling like a mad scientist :happydance: hahahaha. :thumbup::haha::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test nov1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8









test nov2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 5starsplus1

FlArmy what does WSS mean lol

Thanks so much MrsMB

55Comet im not sure Im understanding your comment


----------



## FLArmyWife

"what she said".. sorry so used to acronyms


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> "what she said".. sorry so used to acronyms

:rofl::rofl::rofl: oh lol


----------



## frangi33

Thanks ladies I appreciate your comments and tweaks! I won't be able to hold out till tomorrow so may do one this afternoon :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Frangi I do see something luv fx for what tomorrow brings!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-18-11-05-00.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 4









Screenshot_2015-11-18-11-07-01.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning luvs afm just stuffing my face here :pizza: & trying to keep busy still barely spotting brown from yesterday so that's good and my opk are getting darker!! Woo woo

:hangwashing: passing the time ...


----------



## FLArmyWife

I cannot stop eating junk food today.. omgness


----------



## Butterfly2015

Gender scan today revealed its a girl here's the 4d pic for you all and it looks like she's smiling lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol flarmy! ! Come over we can have junk food together!! :haha:

Awww butterfly what a sweet pic and congratulations luv on a baby girl!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I absolutely love those 4d scans


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations on your baby girl, what a lovely picture <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Yay amber!!!! Can't wait to start line watching with you, you must post pics!!!!!!
> 
> I got the nursery painted, it's beautiful, and a nice neutral color for boy or girl... anyone know how to sway for boy, for our last attempt? I've convinced dh to try once more and we will do every sway attempt as possible! (After I complete my loss workup after this one is born, and I may see an RE, since dh is convinced now that I miscarry the boys and keep the girls, he says {in a deep manly voice} "there's no way I make _THAT_ many girls!" :rofl:) Im laughing because that's all I've got at this point, I have cried about that possibility so much I have no more tears....

You know, this thought has definitely crossed my mind as well, no matter how crazy it seems! ALL of my sisters and I have girls. This makes granddaughter #9 for my parents. No boys! So needless to say we were NOT surprised when we cut into the cake and saw pink! But at the same time everyone was laughing so much because it was like "of course!" It's the sperm that determines the gender... Yeah I'm convinced that mine and my sister's eggs reject the male sperm lol. It'll be interesting to see what my brother has whenever he has kids. Will he break the so-called "curse"? :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Frangi I see something on your test... FX it gets darker in the coming days :happydance:

Welcome to team pink, butterfly! :pink:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Boys and girls theories. It's unknown as of yet whether there is more that determines sex than pot luck or timing intercourse before ovulation so the male sperm fade while the female ones take their time and meet the egg at ovulation. 

But life experience suggests to me that some women do indeed have patterns, My mum -random. 9 pregnancies 4 boys three girls pretty close to 50/50 really. It went boy, misc, boy,mic, girl, girl, boy, girl, boy. 2 different fathers.

My auntie -her sister boy, boy boy, twins one passed early on -suspected girl twin a was a boy/is a boy, boy, boy.

My cousin. Girl, Girl, Girl, Girl, boy stillborn 19 weeks, Girl.

Hubby's gran. Girl, twin girls, boy passed away 3 days old birth defects.

Her daughters 6 boys between them and one carried a girl to 20 weeks and lost her.

her daughters sons, girl boy and the other (us) boy girl. 

My two friends are cousins and have 4 and 3 boys each. :)

My mum and myself have had discussions about sperm hostile PH balances as a result of this curiosity due to patterns, however in my entire training there was no research I could come across exploring this but I did find out that male sperm are the weaker kind and that is why the world tilts to 51% female and 49% male. 

That's my little two pence. What I will say is, It doesn't matter what they have between their legs in the end, we all know that. BUT we all long for a certain sex, one of each sex that's human, it's animal and basic instinct and there's no shame in that. We shouldn't feel shame for wanting a son or daughter and poo to anyone who thinks they can judge us :) xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies!!!

From all the research I've done it's obvious the sperm will ultimately determine gender, but some studies are now suggesting that the egg actually decides which sex it will allow to fertilize it.. either way, I really do believe God gives you what you are supposed to have. It will at least be fun trying to make a boy, and if it doesn't work and we get another pink bundle I'll be just as thrilled!! Don't have to spend money on anything new lol..


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats butterfly!!!!! <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you Amber for sharing all that! It's helpful information!!! All of my sisters (I have 4 ) have even mixes.. but none of them have had the trouble we've had with losses and such! So I don't know. My paternal grandmother had 23 grandchildren only 1 a boy, but 28 great grandchildren only 5 are girls, .. my parents have split, 6 grandchildren and 3/3 this baby will put the girls up by 1.. lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Butterfly - beautiful scan!

To all the gender predictions - my family is a total mixed bag... Girls and boys in every generation on every side pretty much... I've got nothing to say, lol... I did hear the theory of boys swimming faster but also dying off sooner.. 

AFM: Well, no hubby pouncing last night. He didn't get home from work until almost 11pm. Either way it's the dreaded TWW :coffee: Anyone wants to break out some board games?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb much needed distraction! ! Lol 

Fx yall still caught it though! That's what always happens to us around O, dh is working or gets home super late :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Boys and girls theories. It's unknown as of yet whether there is more that determines sex than pot luck or timing intercourse before ovulation so the male sperm fade while the female ones take their time and meet the egg at ovulation.
> 
> But life experience suggests to me that some women do indeed have patterns, My mum -random. 9 pregnancies 4 boys three girls pretty close to 50/50 really. It went boy, misc, boy,mic, girl, girl, boy, girl, boy. 2 different fathers.
> 
> My auntie -her sister boy, boy boy, twins one passed early on -suspected girl twin a was a boy/is a boy, boy, boy.
> 
> My cousin. Girl, Girl, Girl, Girl, boy stillborn 19 weeks, Girl.
> 
> Hubby's gran. Girl, twin girls, boy passed away 3 days old birth defects.
> 
> Her daughters 6 boys between them and one carried a girl to 20 weeks and lost her.
> 
> her daughters sons, girl boy and the other (us) boy girl.
> 
> My two friends are cousins and have 4 and 3 boys each. :)
> 
> My mum and myself have had discussions about sperm hostile PH balances as a result of this curiosity due to patterns, however in my entire training there was no research I could come across exploring this but I did find out that male sperm are the weaker kind and that is why the world tilts to 51% female and 49% male.
> 
> That's my little two pence. What I will say is, It doesn't matter what they have between their legs in the end, we all know that. BUT we all long for a certain sex, one of each sex that's human, it's animal and basic instinct and there's no shame in that. We shouldn't feel shame for wanting a son or daughter and poo to anyone who thinks they can judge us :) xxx

That's all so interesting! 


Kinda quiet today! Hope that means everyone is doing fine and just staying busy on this hump day!

I can't wait for Turkey Day. One more week! That is all.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats butterfly! 

As for gender... my family has all boys so far besides my niece who is adopted. Hubs family has all been men for the last 3 generations so we will see what kiddos we end up with.


----------



## 55comet555

5starsplus1 said:


> FlArmy what does WSS mean lol
> 
> Thanks so much MrsMB
> 
> 55Comet im not sure Im understanding your comment

What one?


----------



## frangi33

Amber how did the tour round the new school go? Have you done another test yet?

FlArmy junk food was my bestie during my first pregnancy, my dd was grown on mcdonalds and bacon frazzle crisps! She must have enjoyed all the calories as I was straight back down to pre pregnancy weight after she was born. :)

Butterfly, a girl congratulations! Any ideas on a name for her yet?

Pink as per your instructions I've left the test in the case this morning, fmu and I've got this:
 



Attached Files:







20151119_081724.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'd love to see a nursery pic if that's not too weird? maybe just the wall colour or something :) 

Of course I did a bloomin FRER today didn't I?! I have zero self control. haha. It's neg, 7dpo today. I'm 50/50 with this month, I have no clue. :coffee: 


Here's my chart :shrug: I think it looks alright so far.
 



Attached Files:







chart nov19.png
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fran33, eeeeeeeep BFP BFP huge congratulations I've been looking forward to your new test. <3 Happy and Healthy 9 months to you. xxxxxx


Tour went amazingly well, we have accepted the places and they will be starting as soon as is humanly possible. They are thrilled with the place. <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Frangi, a huge congratulations. I see it! Xx

Amber, so pleased the school was perfect for you. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Frangi congratulations love!!! That's a beautiful BFP!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm . I started moving furniture around from dd's room to the nursery, I will definitely post pics, but I have to wait for the daylight so the color shows right!
We also did the gender reveal pinata, we went ahead and did one boy and one girl and that way on Tuesday I'll send out the appropriate one!! I didn't think it through very well though because the first attempt was an epic FAIL :rofl:... it was quite a build up and when we pulled the string to let down the confetti, literally 5 pieces floated down :haha: So in the video you see me trying to figure it out and then I say stop the video we have to redo this.. so anyway we figured it out and made both videos, btw, dh is a TERRIBLE videographer!!!!!! He recorded right up to the confetti falling and both times I started exclaiming "IT'S A ......" then the video cuts off. .. obviously people can figure out what it is by the color but it's just annoying I didn't get to finish my excited exclamation BOTH TIMES!!!! Men. ... :rofl:... ok anyway, I'll post the video on here when we announce , because I have to send it through YouTube and I have too many friends and family subscribed to my YouTube channel, they get notifications when I add something!!


----------



## frangi33

Pink that's hilarious, men can be such plonkers sometimes!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Butterfly2015 said:


> Gender scan today revealed its a girl here's the 4d pic for you all and it looks like she's smiling lol x

:baby: Congrats!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Lol flarmy! ! Come over we can have junk food together!! :haha:

:thumbup:



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Well, no hubby pouncing last night. He didn't get home from work until almost 11pm. Either way it's the dreaded TWW :coffee: Anyone wants to break out some board games?

:dust::dust::dust:



Disneymom1129 said:


> Kinda quiet today! Hope that means everyone is doing fine and just staying busy on this hump day!
> 
> I can't wait for Turkey Day. One more week! That is all.

I have been CRAVING with a passion some turkey with mashed potatoes, gravy, roasted carrots, green beans, pumpking pie, apple pie, and cinnamon rolls (cinnamon rolls while watching the parade is a tradition in our house)



frangi33 said:


> FlArmy junk food was my bestie during my first pregnancy, my dd was grown on mcdonalds and bacon frazzle crisps! She must have enjoyed all the calories as I was straight back down to pre pregnancy weight after she was born. :)

oh I wish.. I crave the fast food stuff constantly but have been fairly good about staying away from it, though all the commercials don't help lol

and I can see the line! bfp! oh I hope it gets nice and dark over the next few days!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Of course I did a bloomin FRER today didn't I?! I have zero self control. haha. It's neg, 7dpo today. I'm 50/50 with this month, I have no clue. :coffee:
> 
> Here's my chart :shrug: I think it looks alright so far.

:thumbup: looking good so far. :dust:



pinkpassion said:


> Afm . I started moving furniture around from dd's room to the nursery, I will definitely post pics, but I have to wait for the daylight so the color shows right!
> We also did the gender reveal pinata, we went ahead and did one boy and one girl and that way on Tuesday I'll send out the appropriate one!! I didn't think it through very well though because the first attempt was an epic FAIL :rofl:... it was quite a build up and when we pulled the string to let down the confetti, literally 5 pieces floated down :haha: So in the video you see me trying to figure it out and then I say stop the video we have to redo this.. so anyway we figured it out and made both videos, btw, dh is a TERRIBLE videographer!!!!!! He recorded right up to the confetti falling and both times I started exclaiming "IT'S A ......" then the video cuts off. .. obviously people can figure out what it is by the color but it's just annoying I didn't get to finish my excited exclamation BOTH TIMES!!!! Men. ... :rofl:... ok anyway, I'll post the video on here when we announce , because I have to send it through YouTube and I have too many friends and family subscribed to my YouTube channel, they get notifications when I add something!!

Pink, you can upload something and make it where no one can see it unless you send them a link. I did that for my video of me telling dh. y'all knew months before our families lol. If you put it as 'unlisted' only those whom you share the link with can see it. 
Sorry your dh is such a bad videographer lol. 
can't wait to find out what your LO is!


Also corn, can't wait for your gender scan tomorrow!!!
 



Attached Files:







youtube.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn?! Where are you!!! How did I not know or remember about your gender scan tomorrow?! Exciting stuff!!!!

Flarmy, I thought I could do that and started to , then I just got nervous that I'd do something wrong and everyone would see :rofl:

I'll wait for the confirmation anyway, you know... in case she was wrong :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

55comet555 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> FlArmy what does WSS mean lol
> 
> Thanks so much MrsMB
> 
> 55Comet im not sure Im understanding your comment
> 
> What one?Click to expand...

This one 55comet

"5stars I would still go"


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> pink- so my dh is going over genetics and shiz in his biology class. He came home the other day telling me how they learned how to 'guarantee' the sex of the baby. something about female sperm are slower because they carry more dna so that means that boy sperm are faster.. but they die out faster because they don't have as much stuff to break down before expiring :shrug: If I can get a hold of his book I'll gladly type it all up and send it your way lol. but this is also the book that says "Day 1 of ovulation" and states that ovulation is a multi day event :dohh: not that you have a fertile period and ovulation is a singular event

Hi Flarmy, this is actually technically accurate from a biological standpoint....that's why if you dtd days before O the baby is a girl bc the girl spem live longer than the boy sperms, and if you bd the day of O you can end up with a boy bc they swim faster and reach the egg quicker. The fertile period is the time when sperm can survive inside of you in your friendly cm....otherwise the cm is too acidic and kills the little buggers.....but you can only conceive once you've O'd in that small 12 - 24hr window....so make sure the spermies are there and waiting bc the eggs dies within that time frame....Yeah I learned that in biology too....tried it to conceive my kids....got my son first and then tried for dd and got her too.....now I'd be happy just getting pregnant...


----------



## Pato

I also have a friend of mine who was a twin....well his parents had two boys and two girls...the girls are both normal height, weight everything, the boys have genetic deffects in fact the other brother is deceased while my friend has multiple health challenges including a type of dwarfism, he's 4ft 9....


----------



## Pato

GM my lovelies...

Butterfly congrats on baby girl....:hugs:

Daisy...could swear that line looks pink to me...:hugs:

Frangi....now that's a definite :bfp:..huge congrats:hugs:

Muffin...I'm fine honey thanks for asking....:hugs:

Stars...good to see you....:hugs:

Disney...lol...my dh freaked out too especially when dd would be rolling around....he didn't even want to dtd bc he didn't want to poke her:rofl:....so we only dtd about 4 times in 9 months....I didnt mind bc I had SPD....:hugs:

All my baby mommas hope you're all doing well....corn, miss you honey...

AFM...I'm CD 3 today....started spotting on Sunday at 10dpo :say what: and light bleeding/spotting on Monday...started bleeding on Tuesday so....
This month I'm gonna concentrate on getting healthy and fit again....not gonna bug about TTC much, but I'm still temping to make sure I'm still ovulating....

Have a great day all...:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol I hope it's a boy pink because we need more team blue lol
but I completely understand being worried you'd happen to upload it wrong somehow lol. 
When is your next scan?


Pato, oh I believe the sperm thing.I guess we will have to try it when we go for number two in a few years

Boo for AF :( :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato it is very pink, does that mean it's not an evap? xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: Pato


----------



## mommyxofxone

frangi i see something!!!!!!!


Butterfly congrats on your baby girl!!!!

i don't get to do my gender scan til jan boooooooo :)

9+4 (yesterday) photo included. This is my second, and definitely showing faster!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







11.19.15 9+4 (2).jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 61


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, did you post a test and I missed it?!

Flarmy, the tech was certain it's another girl, so I'm sure we will be told girl again, but you never know so early :) maybe next time we can have a boy.. I'm going to try all the sway stuff lol


----------



## pinkpassion

My scan is on Tuesday so just a few more days :yipee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Excited for your scan pink!

Nice bump mommy


----------



## frangi33

Good on you for even attemptimg to be healthy FLarmy :) You've got more willpower than me!

Thanks Pato x 

Looking forward to your scan pink!

I think you're totally right on the sperm thing, and I really doubt I can carry boys and that's why I keep losing and having such horrendous cramps. This pregnancy is different, I haven't had any of the breath taking cramps like before so I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean.

Here's todays progression, this morning at the top and just now at the bottom :)
 



Attached Files:







20151119_141835.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol I don't think it's a healthy thing I think it's more a finance thing :shy: if we have more money I'd probably eat fast food more 

I see it getting a little darker.. excited for tomorrow's test fran!


----------



## pinkpassion

Nice progression frangi!!!!

I only want junk and fast food when pregnant!!!


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Pato it is very pink, does that mean it's not an evap? xx

Think I read somewhere that evaps are never pink, but rather grey so fx


----------



## busytulip

Congrats frangi :dance:
Cute bump mommyofone

Good luck amber


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats on the :bfp: frangi! There's no denying that!

Holy cow so excited for the gender scans coming up! You guys better report back here ASAP! 

Mommy lovely bump!! 

FLArmy I'm with ya! Turkey and stuffing sound omg amazing right now. And of course looking forward to my daughter being off school next week and the couple days off work! 

Busy how are you? :hugs:

Pato, muffin, comet, Mrs mb, Amber, all my other lovelies (please forgive me if I left you out) hope you guys are doing well and as always :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi guys! I have been reading but not writing, just been tired since back from vaca and now working. Pink I'm excited about ur scan! :) 

So my scan is tomorrow eeek! It's at 430 eastern time, so I'll try to get back to post a couple hours after. I'm excited, nervous, emotional can't wait and hope all it well with baby! At least I can feel it moving now which gives me some reassurance. Last time I had a gender scan booked with this same place and had to cancel it when I lost my baby, so it's bringing up a lot of emotions. But we r hoping this is our happy ending and all is well :) If it's a girl I will cry, but if it's a boy I will be happy too. I know I'm not having any more after this and I have two boys, but I feel like u pink, that I can only have boys. So we shall see!

Congrats Frangi33! 

Muffin and Amber fd'x for u! 

Pato, 5stars :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so excited for your scan corn!!! Can't wait for an update!!!!÷


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sending lots of pink dust your way Corn! Can't wait!


----------



## FLArmyWife

My MIL sent me pics of the baby shower invites she mailed out today
 



Attached Files:







invite.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 16









insert.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## muffinbabes4

Frangi!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; congratulations luv!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you! !!! And I giggled ...per pink instructions. .."do not remove from case" :haha: 

Aww love the invite flarmy! !


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink and corn sooo excited for scans!!!!

And corn I will be praying and be team girl with you love I understand completely where you are coming from ;) but we will love baby if it's a him also of coarse !! 

Try to relax and be reassured by those kicks that everything is fine, I'm sorry it's an emotional time for you luv :hugs: can't wait to see pics!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :) <------- creepy smiley face


----------



## frangi33

That invite is lovely FLArmy, and the little note, such a great idea!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy cute baby shower invite! Great idea to bring books :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww love the invite flarmy , and the book idea is great &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats Frangi!! :happydance:

Amber your chart is looking fabulous, I'm really hoping this will be the month for you. 

Eekkk so many scans coming up!! I can't wait for the updates. Sending pink thoughts your way corn, and blue for you pink ;) 

Flarmy those invites are adorable! I just love disney, so cute. 

As always love and baby dust to all! Sorry for those I'm sure I missed...

Afm: we had our 24 week scan today! She used the Doppler to listen to his hb and he had hiccups. It was soo cute to hear the rhythmic little bumps on the machine :) We have an ultrasound Wednesday back at the high risk place to check on his fluid. If it's still in the normal range it'll be our last time having to go there.


----------



## muffinbabes4

24 weeks!! Lord hopeful time is flying by!!! I'm so glad your app. And sweet boy are all goood.. I absolute best think it's the coolest thing when I could feel the baby hiccups &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love the invite FLArmy! 

Glad all looks well hopeful! Hiccups are the cutest thing ever. It's a daily thing with my LO. FX your fluid levels stay normal so you don't have to do high-risk anymore :).


----------



## makeupgirl

Congrats on your BFP Frangi! :happydance:

Sending lots of pink sparkly baby dust to you Corn! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

FLArmy, those invites are adorable. I love the idea of bringing a book for baby! I bet you're getting excited now! I was so intrigued by what you were chatting about regarding (and I say this in the loosest way possible!) planning your baby's gender. I feel like every single one of my girlfriends/family members are having boys nowadays.. now I know why! :haha: 

I haven't been able to fully catch up on what all has been going on with you ladies, but I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs: Why does life have to be so busy?! Anyone getting excited for Thanksgiving? Although they don't celebrate it here in the UK, I've made my hubby and his family celebrate it with me! Bring on the pecan pie!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I hear you muffin, This pregnancy has been flying by! 

Makeup I'm definitely ready for thanksgiving! My mom is out of state this year (I'm pretty bummed) and we aren't currently talking to my mil which means we only have one thanksgiving this year with my fil. It's probably going to be nice for us, we usually go to 3!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ha! It's like all of you ladies are gonna have babies in like weeeks!!! Holy moly I'm so excited!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait to labor watch with you ladies.. bitter sweet for me, excited for y'all!! 

I have become really excited for my second girl, so I hope it doesn't change :rofl: but I'd also be so thrilled to be having a boy... ugh, what's that saying?? "The struggle is real" hahaha...

I'm exhausted, been so busy with everything!!! Trying to get our house back in order before we leave for thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol the struggle pink!! :haha: 

We are going out of town for thanksgiving to the fil house in columbia, sc... so I'll be in mrs. 5stars territory!! hehehe 

Afm cd 15 and actually had ewcm today holy moly like real EWCM! ! The red raspberry tea is helping with that I imagine ;) so it's :sex: time for me !! 

If hubby isn't too tired when he gets home :( I may have to dress up & get in attack mode :flasher:


----------



## ashleyg

Hope everyone is doing well!! I feel like I'm so out of the loop with everyone during the week. I have no time during the day to check in and read everyones updates :wacko:

Anyways, not much happening with me. Pretty boring over here lately! 
But here's my almost 10.5 week baby bump :baby:
 



Attached Files:







meee.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 55comet555

Disneymom1129 said:


> Congrats on the :bfp: frangi! There's no denying that!
> 
> Holy cow so excited for the gender scans coming up! You guys better report back here ASAP!
> 
> Mommy lovely bump!!
> 
> FLArmy I'm with ya! Turkey and stuffing sound omg amazing right now. And of course looking forward to my daughter being off school next week and the couple days off work!
> 
> Busy how are you? :hugs:
> 
> Pato, muffin, comet, Mrs mb, Amber, all my other lovelies (please forgive me if I left you out) hope you guys are doing well and as always :dust: :dust:

I'm doing well, Idk if I o'ed this month or not, so been kinda down, but ill be ok. I think I did, but not for sure(since its not showing on my chart), time will tell :coffee: ive been having cramps since cd14 so I'm hoping its a good sign! I'm looking forward to thanksgiving, been wanting sweet potatoes! they sound so good, haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4;36531191
Afm cd 15 and actually had ewcm today holy moly like real EWCM! ! The red raspberry tea is helping with that I imagine ;) so it's :sex: time for me !!
If hubby isn't too tired when he gets home :( I may have to dress up & get in attack mode :flasher:[/QUOTE said:

> get it girl! lol :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! I feel like I'm so out of the loop with everyone during the week. I have no time during the day to check in and read everyones updates :wacko:
> 
> Anyways, not much happening with me. Pretty boring over here lately!
> But here's my almost 10.5 week baby bump :baby:
> 
> Such a cute bump
> 
> How did things turn out with dh's legal stuff?
> 
> 
> corn- SUPER excited for your scan today!!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## pinkpassion

Cute bump ashley!!!! I was also wondering how your DH's stuff turned out! Any response from your email? 

Muffin get to it!! Go break the bed, or couch or wherever :haha: :winkwink:

Fx'd comet!!! Cramps can be a good sign!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn- YAY!!!!! scan day, I'm so excited!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin go get him! Being tired is no excuse, how long does it take anyways?! Get that man naked!


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: get that man naked..... hahahaha love it!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink my DH is always like, oh...it's hot in here I'm gonna take off my pjs, ya...I know where this is going. When clothes come off stuff happens ;) but I find it disturbing when the baby starts moving around during it, threes a crowd.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep.. when clothes come off, it's all down hill!! I'm sure dh can't wait until I get my body back, he hates it when I mention baby during the deed :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, Oh when those pj bottoms hit our bedroom floor there's no going back here either lol.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I've had a weird day today. Woke up no tests in the house and feeling totally out and a bit bummed.

Used the loo and my CM is really plentiful and creamy -obviously I check my cervix and I can barely reach it. 8dpo today. 

Had a shower, the water was hurting my nips, quickly call my self crazy and get out go eat a slice of toast and drink half a cup of tea.

Dried and did my hair and went to brush my teeth and actually vomited up some tea and toast, urgh, nerves as I had a dental appointment today. Didn't poas as I don't have any. Dental place is in town so I took advantage of bogof frers. Got to my mums house and thought meh why not -poas and the faintest pink line has appeared. 

I asked my hubby to look at it without letting on, he said there's a second line! showed it to my mum who doesn't see so well and she saw it right away. My brother and sister in law arrived SIL looked and hugged me right away without saying a word and brother looked in the window light and saw it. Then my sister arrived I met her outside and said look at this, she burst into tears saying I see it. It's sooooooooo light pink but there i will try to get pics for you all. I'm 8dpo and I have my BFP! Fingers crossed so tightly for my rainbow baby.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay Let's see that pee stick amber!!! 

Corn, so excited for your scan today :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's really difficult to capture on my phone but I will post a few and see if anyone can tweak maybe? We see it IRL :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck today corn xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Amber. Can't wait to see a piccy. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I'm so excited for u, can't wait to see a pic of a test!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! 

SO far DHs issue seems to have gone away as of right now. We aren't for sure in the clear yet BUT everything looks really good and I'm a lot calmer.

The photographer did reply to my email. She completely ignored everything I mentioned or asked her in my email. This is what she said 
*"*Hi Ashley,
Still swamped over here and I will be until after Christmas - so sorry for the delay in emailing you.
We'll contact you if something comes up. Thanks so much!*"*

I was t planning on emailing her back but she never sent me the photos from the last client I did makeup for. So I had to ask her for those. Then she has the nerve after ignoring my last email, to tell me to tag her photography page in the picture on Facebook. I posted them to my page and never tagged her :) I'm so done with that witch.


----------



## ashleyg

Amber I can't wait to see your test!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lol! You ladies are funny. I don't give a damn if he takes off his pjs. If I'm not in the mood (rarely am these days) it ain't happening


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies it's really hard to get a pic of or even see when not in full day light. I will do one first thing in the morning and post it i promise. I may try and get some on this evening. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all, I just hope we haven't collectively imagined it. Evaps are never pink though and you dont see them within 3 minutes do you? It's not white like the indent its just the palest of all pinks. a super squinter. I hope it darkens up by morning and I get to show you all :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahahahahahah!!! Corn !! :rofl: 
Well the pj's hit the floor this morning!! I gave him no option :flasher: he couldn't resist , he fell asleep last nite , I was like NOOOOOO!!! 

Yall are cracking me up!! 

Can't wait for the scan !! :coffee:

And I still haven't got pos. Opk but.... it's getting close and have lots of watery cm and some ewcm ;) cd16 probably will be pos by tonight or the am.

Sunshine lollypops.... :haha: :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I am so excited for you! Hoping you get a darker line tomorrow so we can all see!

Tomorrow is my DD's birthday party so if I go MIA this will be why. Sunday will be a little busy too.

Not meaning to overlook anyones posts. Just trying to keep my head attached over here! I have read up, just popping in real quick. Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just took another and I think* I have a picture. It's a squinter.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok Ladies, the one named "see it" the last one is where I think I've picked it up the best. Any tweaks welcome. :thumbup: xxx
 



Attached Files:







20151120_180315.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 26









20151120_180325.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 21









20151120_180330.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 16









20151120_180436.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 25









see it.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Cornfieldland

I do see a hint of a line Amber :) I hope it's darker tomorrow that would be amazing!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=483864

It can be edited on here.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yay, Thanks corn :D Yes I hope it is too and the day after and the day after lol xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just a quick afternoon pop in.

I agree though that whether he is naked or mot.. If I am not in the mood then he is SOL. My endo makes it painful she thankfully he has learned my "nope not gonna happen" cues. 

Amber, excited to see tomorrow's test

Fran, did you test again? Hope it is getting darker

Corn, anxious for your gender scan

Disney, hope she has a great party. Dont loose your head mama, you got this!

Ash, so glad things are going well.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I definitely see it in the second to last one!! I did a tweak on two of your pics. I'm so happy for you and hope this is your beautiful rainbow baby!!! Tears of joy and hope for you love!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-20 13.00.08.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 13









2015-11-20 13.00.46.jpg
File size: 83.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Pink, I'm glad to see the pink showing as we see it. yaaaaaaaay


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it Amber!!! Sooo excited for you and praying this is your precious rainbow baby!!!

AFM- trying to keep up with all the posts, but we are running low on data this month (we switched carriers and now things seem messed up). I have been feeling pretty uncomfortable lately in my tailbone and pelvic area. I have my last 4 week appointment on Monday so I am going to ask her about it. Hope everyone is doing good!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Amber I can definitely see it!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I think I see something starting amber, can't wait for tomorrows :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber here ya go luv! I def. See something fx it darkens tomorrow! !!! Xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-20-14-40-21.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 8









Screenshot_2015-11-20-14-40-45.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn... :coffee: I'm getting anxious, what time is your scan?!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Mmmm corn large fries!!!! Good luck at your scan
Totally see that line Amber :)

Well 30 weeks, in the final stretch, in around 8 weeks il be having a baby ( sch c sec) nervous and excited.
Had an email today from my previous pregnancy(lost at 5/6 weeks) saying 38 weeks this week :( made me feel down but I'm so thankful this little one is doing well 
X


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww tasha , I'm sorry love. I know that's so sad getting those!!! To know I should be in the homestretch with y'all hurts my heart, but also I'm so very thankful for this little one now!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks muffin those pics are great. I'm so nervous and excited for tomorrow's eeep. Yeah me too pink Feb 6th was my due date. We all fell around the same time didn't we. I'll be thinking of my little cherub and all of yours too next year. Tasha it's so sad isn't it. You can't help it. Thank you. So many people see it I can't wait for it to darken :D


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww tasha I'm so very sorry luv :hugs: but... soon you will have little sweet baby in your arms !!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn :coffee: ... la de da.. dum de dooo


----------



## frangi33

Hey FLarmy thanks for asking hun. I did test this morning and line is a bit clearer and darker. Not gona test now till AF is due on Sunday and we will see what happens. FX for a sticky bean :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Fx and prayers for sticky bean frangi!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

I definitely see the line in the edited pics *Amber*. Can't wait for tomorrow's :happydance:

Thank you *FLArmy*. It's cupcake wars tonight for me! I've got a lot of baking ahead of me lol.

I will hop on this anti-sex train if I may. Holy-swollen-lady-bits. It's practically physically impossible to even have sex, let alone enjoy it. Siiiigh. [/TMI]

*Corn* I'm on the edge of my seat here! :coffee:

*Tasha*, WOW 30 weeks?! And only 8 left? So exciting! I'm glad we have the holidays to help distract us and make these last few weeks go by a little faster (if at all.)

*Frangi* glad the lines are getting darker, that's awesome :thumbup:.

*Tie* sorry to hear about being uncomfortable in the pelvic area. Hope your OB can shed some insight at your next appt.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well lady's I called it! He looks perfect and we couldn't be happier :) I love him and all his little boy bits ;) girls r sweet but boys r fun...and I have three :haha::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cornfieldland

All boy! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats on another sweet little boy, Corn! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yay corn!!! Another sweet blue baby :) congratulations!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats on the baby boy corn! Awww :hugs: and ya know you can always have another ;) to try for a girl &#9825; what's 4 when you have 3 :haha: 
BTW ... Muffin almost had to get the bat waiting on your butt to post pics of that baby! :trouble: 
I'll let it slide 1 time! ! sooo happy for you luvey :)


----------



## 55comet555

frangi33 said:


> Hey FLarmy thanks for asking hun. I did test this morning and line is a bit clearer and darker. Not gona test now till AF is due on Sunday and we will see what happens. FX for a sticky bean :)




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks muffin those pics are great. I'm so nervous and excited for tomorrow's eeep. Yeah me too pink Feb 6th was my due date. We all fell around the same time didn't we. I'll be thinking of my little cherub and all of yours too next year. Tasha it's so sad isn't it. You can't help it. Thank you. So many people see it I can't wait for it to darken :D




Cornfieldland said:


> All boy! :)


FX frangi!!!!:happydance:

Congrats Amber! I see it as well! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats on a boy corn!!! :happydance::happydance:


afm I am cd25, still been having cramps, and now I think I am getting sick :/ been sneezing a lot and my nose is stuffed. :coffee: I'll probably be full blown cold on thanksgiving. and I'm hosting it at my house this year so that will be nice :wacko: I drank a beer yesterday(not even thinking) and it tasted just plain awful (it was one of those Redds green apple ales and normally I like them a lot, if you haven't tried them you should, if af arrives that is) and after I drank it I got a major headache, so idk whats up with that. I'm also not trusting my temps this cycle either since it says I haven't Oed yet, FF keeps saying I'm very fertile when my cervix is high, hard and closed, and I have been having creamy CM. so I think its wrong. Gonna order some OPKS if AF shows this cycle so I can have a better idea next month. 
hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations on your baby boy corn! How wonderful! I just took another frer with FMU and it's as dark as last nights has dried today -if that makes sense? I will take another tonight as I tend to be an afternoon early evening person with tests. xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

top is yesterday afternoon. 
Middle is last night.
Bottom is this morning FMU. 
Will test again this afternoon.
9DPO today. Sorry I can't get good pics :(
 



Attached Files:







20151121_084155.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

here it is on its own, my brother swears he doesn't see a thing and considers this neg as it was FMU. hmmm.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 26


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I see it! 
Congrats on blue corn!! X


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrats corn! 

yay fran.. can't wait to see that super dark line

FX it keeps getting darker Amber


Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Guys! I took one with SMU and got a big fat BFP! mY fmu Suuuuuuucks! lol. I drink through the night though and not much in the day so makes sense. pic coming shortly.


----------



## FLArmyWife

anxiously awaiting amber!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here we are. No filters, no edits or flash just day light and my crappy phone. :thumbup: 

Please say we aren't crazy <3 <3 <3
 



Attached Files:







9dpo smu1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 29









9dpo smu2.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## FLArmyWife

it's a squinter but there. the resolution on my screen sucks so hopefully everyone else can see it better.
:dust: for a sticky bean


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Same here FLA. It's so frustrating as I have a lovely pink clear line and am very happy for you to add my BFP please eeeeeep


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Same here FLA. It's so frustrating as I have a lovely pink clear line and am very happy for you to add my BFP please eeeeeep

:thumbup: got you and fran added..


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww corn, a handsome little fellow you have there!!!!! So excited for you!!!!

Amber I see it can't wait to see your next pic!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok trying to take more


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay amber, no denying that bfp!!! Here's a tweak!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-21 07.13.01.jpg
File size: 129.1 KB
Views: 18









2015-11-21 07.13.48.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pinkpassion

Btw... it doesn't need a tweak I just enjoy that hahahaha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

yaaaaaaaaaaaay You see it THANKS PINK!!!! mwha. xxxxxxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Amber!! :o o:)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?dpo=9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Corn, no more pics for today :) xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Amber. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Teeny, thank you soooooo much im so emotional right now. Full of hope, and thankful for this blessing <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber huge congrats :happydance: I see it for sure!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

So happy for you Amber! Congrats! Guess that romantic getaway really did the trick! :winkwink: Sending lots of sticky dust for this bean :dust:

So of course I am up two hours BEFORE I usually wake up during the week. WTF brain?? So much to do today so that's probably why. But 5:30am on a Saturday!? That's just mean. :dohh:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- it's probably you're brain being in overdrive... FX you have a great day


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you so much hopeful. I can't believe I have such a pink line and such symptoms already. <3 xxx

Hahaha Disney it must have ;) 

Booo to 5.30 am. yuk.


----------



## frangi33

Amber its totally there! I could see it on the bottom one of your first post with lots of tests. 

Congratulations girl!!! 

AF is due tomorrow for me so if she doesn't show I will test again on Monday and get some appointments organised. Every time I get a cramp or twinge I think this is it I'm losing again. I hope I get over that stage quickly!


----------



## frangi33

Amber what will your due date be? X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

August the 6th. How about you? Xx


----------



## frangi33

Corn a boy! Congratulations! 

Disney 5:30am sucks there's no way I could allow my body to do that to me. I'm a sleepaholic :) 

Amber, Apparently due July 31st based on cycle length. 

I guess it all goes out the window at the dating scan! No doubt I will be given some massively confusing date by the doctor lol. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

frangi33 said:


> Corn a boy! Congratulations!
> 
> Disney 5:30am sucks there's no way I could allow my body to do that to me. I'm a sleepaholic :)
> 
> Amber, Apparently due July 31st based on cycle length.
> 
> I guess it all goes out the window at the dating scan! No doubt I will be given some massively confusing date by the doctor lol. Xx

Yes that's very true it does go out the window. I was going to try for a VBA2C this time but I've changed my mind and will be having a pre booked c-section again. I make big babies and I'm 5 foot 2 and a size 5 in shoes. My boy was 10lb10.5oz lol. -point being I will be going in at 39 weeks i'd imagine xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

DD's bday party went great! So glad it's over though :laugh2:.

We did a surprise 3D ultrasound afterward to see baby girl today. She is just the cutest thing ever :cloud9:. I can't wait to kiss those sweet little cheeks!

(Wish I knew why images always get rotated... Ugh sorry guys not sure how to fix.)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Disney! That's an amazing picture! So neat to see their faces before they are born!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats amber!!!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; I'm so happy for you, happY heathy &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Disney what an adorable little face luv &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; awww I love those&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Girls. I'm sorry I've been so absent lately. Or I feel I have been. We've been so busy painting and trying to get these rooms in order and started painting furniture today!! I'm so excited about it... and I suppose I owe you ladies lots and lots of pictures :haha:

Ok.. so this first set show the bed we got dd, it's a full size antique bed, we got off our local online yardsale website for $60!!!!! Such a deal!!! 
The first pic is the bed in bad shape.. we had to do quite a bit of wood epoxy in some areas, dh scraped off a weird knob thing that was on the front of the headboard, and we put on a little decorative piece, shown in second pic. Third pic shows it after the second coat of paint. Tomorrow we will add the antique glaze and then put on a protective coating. I can't wait to see it all finished!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20151118_182535-1.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5









20151120_164639-1-1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









20151121_154709-1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkpassion

Next.. the nursery, we painted it because we had originally a few years ago chosen a grey color and instead it was very blueish grey. It was not something I liked. AT ALL!!! so we chose some more neutral colors. It's kind of like a grey tan, greige color on top and darker on bottom! Anyway it turned out amazing and I love it.. once I start decorating I'll add more pics!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1448158106317.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6









PhotoGrid_1448158406083.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cornfieldland

That turned out beautiful pink!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Looks good pink


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amazing pink!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Guess who finally got her pos opk cd17!!?? Meeee!! And dh is sick :trouble: :( why!!??


----------



## 55comet555

muffinbabes4 said:


> Guess who finally got her pos opk cd17!!?? Meeee!! And dh is sick :trouble: :( why!!??

Well rub dh down with Vicks and get busy! Haha. Hope dh gets better soon.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks comet! Meee tooo


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Disney what a beautiful scan. Pink they look stunning xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

This mornings frer after drinking 4 pints of water last night lol. 2 litres. :)
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-22 09.28.36.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- hope he feels better soon

Disney- glad the party was a hit and what a great scan

Amber- now that I can see even with the crappy screen resolution. yay! :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yey FLA it loses so much resolution in the upload, I find it's soooo much darker in real life. lol.My laptop is a crappy 4 year old toshiba and I basically bought it for research and essays so the resolution never bothered me until TTC. lol. xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol well ours is an old TV screen being used as a monitor.. it's a TV we got from my MIL our first Easter together back in 2010.


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats amber!!!!!! h&h 9 months!!!!!!! 

pink lovely room!

disney what a gorgeous scan!!! :)

hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay amber!!!! :yipee: I'm so happy for you <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disney, what a sweet little face she has <3 

Looks great pink! You are quite the bargain hunter. 

Amber there's no denying that line!! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats again Amber! Can't believe we are into August due dates now! 

Pink, great job on the bed, I wish I was crafty like that. We plan on painting the crib we get from our friends white...any tips? lol.

And thanks everyone for the compliments on the scan. Also found out she is still breech (which explains the frequent karate vagina kicks) and that her placenta is posterior, which I was getting mixed answers on. Explains why I feel her much more than I ever felt DD.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Random fact of the day: today was my due date with my daughter 6 years ago! Time flies. I remember going out to breakfast and doing so much walking lol. Little did I know she would be an entire week late.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay amber!!!!!!!! Congratulations luv!!!! Beautiful line :)

Aww disney I can't believe it either, I sure hope I get mine soon too ;)
And I luv thinking about the random facts like that too &#9825;&#9825; and if we only new at the time our 10 miles of walking will do absolutely nothing! Those babies always come when they are good and ready! Even if it is 1 week late :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Hey pink the room looks beautiful.

Disney that 3D is such a good shot! 

Yay Amber that's awesome, fx for a sticky bean. :) 

Today is AF due date and nothing so far. Last two chemicals its arrived a couple of days later so I'm still keeping fingers and toes crossed. If all goes well I'm gona book an early private scan at 8 weeks so we have some peace of mind before we announce in X as day :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy will you please put me down for December 2nd testing day? I'll be 10dpo .. thanks luv!! XXXXXX &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

No problem love


----------



## pinkpassion

Just finished the bed :happydance: and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1448226010228.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney, I used the rustoleum cabinet transformations kit from lowes, comes in a box. Kind of pricey but SOOOO worth it. It requires no sanding and it has a protective coating. I've used the same stuff (espresso color) before and was absolutely blown away by the ease and durability of it!!! Wonderful products, and the glazing just adds such beauty to the piece!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That turned out awesome pink! I love the antique glazes too!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I love it pink!!!! Amazing!!

When I restored my rental house I actually got 2 of those kits for $40!!!! For both, I was SO LUCKY they were mismarked & I had a coupon


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow muffin that's an awesome deal!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love the bed pink, it turned out awesome!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies I'm so tired and going to bed. Just have to paint dd's room and her dresser and then I'm all done!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. My DD and I had a girls day today and got our hair cut. Got around 8" cut off of hers (so hard but it's going to be sooo much easier to manage. Plus we kept the hair and should be able to donate it!) and got mine cut to my shoulders (maybe a little shorter.) I like it!

Wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving week, whatever you got going on! If anyone's traveling have a safe trip, and all that.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am sooo happy for you! That line looks great! 

Pink the paint looks amazing! I love the bed, too! It looks so vintage! I am doing the baby's room shabby chic; I just love antique looking stuff! 

Hope everyone is doing good! Have a good turkey day! I have a feeling I am going to eat a ton!!! 

AFM- I have my appointment tomorrow. A little nervous about getting on the scale! &#128513; Hope I haven't put on too much these last four weeks!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy 3rd Trimester, Tie!!


----------



## frangi33

Disney your dd is a brave girl, how lovely that she's able to donate her hair.

Pink that bed looks fricking awesome, you're so talented!

tiebreaker, fx for your appointment tomorrow, I guess you can blame the baby for liking turkey so much if the scales go up too high :)

Amber how are you getting on love have you done anymore tests? I wanted to do another test this morning as I've not done anything since sat but dd was up in the night and the cat kept disturbing me so my bladder was pretty empty when I woke!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning ladies.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

May everyone have a short work week and, if celebrating, have an awesome Thanksgiving.

I'm not sure how much I'll be on this week. Dh's classes on Wednesday were canceled so we'll be in Orlando with family from Tuesday night until Sunday night. Can't believe the holidays are here.. it's all just gonna snowball from here!

doing my best to keep my head up but having lots of mini meltdowns lately.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies!!!

Disney wow, that's awesome.. my hair is down to my butt, some days I think I'll cut it all off and others I would never do such a thing :haha: I get so many compliments on my hair, I better just keep it lol.

Happy 3rd tri tie!!!!!!

I also love antique things and shabby chic look! You'll have to post pics of the nursery. I absolutely adore that style!!!

Flarmy , what's causing the meltdowns? Just anxiety of how quickly baby will be here? :hugs: I'm sorry. It's scary waiting on something new but exciting. Not knowing what it's going to be like and fearing it is a terrible feeling. As long as I tried and as bad as I wanted dd I was terrified and sometimes thought "what did we do!" When my water broke at home I started freaking out. I started crying because I was so scared of the unknown. Dh snapped me back into reality and got us to the hospital but it was a terrifying few moments!! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- there are a lot of things. I think a good part of it is experiencing a hormone surge.. as my MS is back full force. 
I always had body issues and now that NOTHING is fitting and not being able to find things that fit that I like at the store.. that's 2 meltdowns right there this weekend alone.
fear of the unknown.. meltdown
financial issues.. meltdown
learning I'm going to loose my seasonal job at Universal... meltdown

just soo much going on..


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sorry flarmy!!!! I know you're going through a lot!! There's so many things I could say, but I know sometimes we just need to let out a cry/feeling/thought and know that people hear us! I hope you find some peace this week, in knowing that all things have a way of working out!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. I'm just trying to focus on other things.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry FLArmy that ur so overwhelmed and stressed. I hope that things get better and u r able to find a way to cope with everything. Hormones r really hard to deal with and make everything seem 10 times worse. As for things not fitting, that's what suppose to happen as frustrating as it is, and u will have ur body back soon. Ur beautiful, and ur growing a baby :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies, Happy holidays <3 

After a restless night of drinking gallons of water and subsequently peeing every two hours plus the mountain of veg I had for dinner I got up at 7am and took My frer. My pee is running crystal clear as I'm so well hydrated (i can't help it I'm soooo thirsty a new symptom) well my FRER hasn't darkened up at all since yesterdays but is just as dark. Thoughts? Am I out before it's even begun or have a diluted my HCG? Is that even a thing? 

I've rung EPU and was offered a scan at 6 weeks which I've declined, and booked it instead for the 21st of December. Between 7-8 weeks. I don't want a scan for a maybe result I'd like to hang on and have a yes or no if possible. 

These babies make us worry from blastocyst don't they eh? 

I've cut right back on drink and am holding my urine for as long as possible now and will take a frer tonight.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA that sounds so stressful I hope things settle soon. xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber, I think it is very possible that it is just diluted. if you can I think after a hold and less drinking you'll get a better line :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks, I mean it's early days I just so badly want a baby in my arms to love. <3 

Last night I dreamt I went to hospital at 36 weeks with some tightenings and decided to take a bath while there to ease my bachache while they ran my tests and I gave birth to a baby boy. I was writhing in the water trying to get comfortable I felt a bulging down below and had a feel and could feel a hard head I couldn't help but push three times in a row and my baby boy all pink and new came shooting out I grabbed him and held him to my chest and started to wipe down his face and he let out a massive cry and people started pouring into the room. Then I was settled on a bed in shock and they handed me my pink small precious son. It was magical.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber , remember it takes hcg 48 hours or longer to double, plus you've been drinking like a made woman! Post a pic for us!!! I'm sure all is just well. Please don't stress and keep your head up, we all worry about line darkness. It's just in our bones I guess :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

awesome dream amber.. maybe it's a sign


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber my tests took a long time to darken in the beginning. It seemed like they never would. I am sure the water has a lot to do with your tests being light. I am with Flarmy, try to drink less and do a hold before you take another. Don't forget to post a pic!!! Oh and what a beautiful dream!

Flarmy I am so sorry you are stressed. Hoping you find some peace soon and that things get better. 

I will for sure post a pic when the nursery is all done. I still have to paint a dresser and and the desk I am using as a changing table. Also need to find some wall decor and finish the quilt I am making for the baby. I feel like I still have soooo much to do!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

for those of you that have repainted furniture,

I want to paint the changing table we were given white. it's currently a dark brown. what is the best/cheapest way to go about it? Can I just get white spray paint and then get a sealent?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I'm sorry you've been so stressed out. I hope things level out soon for you. Hopefully the holidays and being busy around family will help with that and not make it worse. 

Amber I wouldn't stress over today's test. I only test every other day because that's how long it takes for hcg to double and I want to make sure I can see a difference. Also all the water can definitely dilute your urine which wouldn't help. 

Afm I have a lot of bs drama with my mil right now. It's a long story having to deal with her being angry with our request for her to get the tdap vaccine. Well it all ends with DH calling her to try to talk about it and she flew off the handle, screamed at him and hung up on him. Then she called my mom snd went off on her too! It's all a big mess that took place last Tuesday. I keep thinking she's going to come around and apologise to them but no such luck so far. Poor DH is really struggling with it :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber and Frangi - Congratulations ladies! So excited for both of you!

Hopeful - So sorry to hear about drama with MIL. People can be so unreasonable.

All the lovely ladies. Hope you are doing well this Monday morning. I was away at a conference this weekend with no time to catch up. I read when I could though :)

AFM: My house is insane... My FIL decided to stay another month and a half, yay me. I love the man but he can be very overwhelming. One of my best friends separated from his wife last week and is staying at my house until he can find a place. I, very literally, have a full house... 

OB appointment tomorrow to see how I'm healing from the procedure. Fingers crossed all is well so far. I'm 6 dpo today and can't figure out if I'm having my usual PMS symptoms or it's something different...


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning ladies.

FLarmy I am sorry that you are having a hard time. Just remember that in the end everything will work out. I know easier said than done.

Hopeful I do not think you requesting your MIL getting the vaccination is a horrible thing. The fact that she is acting like that is ridiculous and very childish. You are only doing this to protect your baby which ultimately is her grandchild. Doesn't she see that? I am sorry that she is acting childish and that your DH is having a hard time with it. But I don't blame you for wanting anyone that comes into regular contact with the baby to have the vaccination.

Disney the 3d picture is soo cute! 

Congrats frangi and Amber!!! 

Muffin I am sorry your DH is sick! Give him some cold medicine and tell him to suck it up! :haha:

As for everyone else I hope you are doing well and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am out this month already. I wasn't supposed to start until the 26th however I started last night. Although I am going unusually light and not cramping at all which is really weird. I had cramps last night but they disappeared when I woke up this morning. So I am not sure what to think of it. I'll just keep an eye on it. 

I think the most frustrating part of this all is the fact that for the last three months I have had what I call textbook implant bleed very little only there when I wipe and brown blood a couple of days before I start my period and so I get my hopes up. I have never had spotting before my period either. I hate what our bodies do to us when we are TTC. I really just want my baby :cry:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ccoastgal I'm sorry :( 

Hopeful I'm sorry about mil, mil's r so difficult to handle sometimes. She should understand u want to protect ur baby. I guess she can just stay away if she wants to be that ridiculous about it.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww I'm soo sorry coast sheesh :( :cry: 

Flarmy have you tried Ross for maternity clothes? They are super cheap like $5 $6 a shirt, and they are super cute, that's the only place I can ever find maternity clothes (extra small) but they have all sizes, cute and cheap (I feel ya on the frustration of clothes)


----------



## pinkpassion

We also required anyone with regular contact to have the vaccine. May do it again! There's been a huge break out around here so I'm all for protecting baby as much as possible!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful here ya go :trouble: I had to use it on my mil this weekend ..

Amber it'll darken luv hang in there, and I can't wait to see tonight's pic!!

Holy monkey tie!!! Happy 3rd tri. It is going way too fast!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Afm.. well not much rabbit action here .. last night I jumped on dh and got me some.... he was sick so I put a pillow on his face :rofl: ... so today is 1 dpo. .. :coffee: I really wanted to :sex: today/tonight but dh just feels terrible and he told me last night paid him up for a week !! Wth is that supposed to mean !?? :trouble: I have to say my dh luvs the bat I think... 

So we were able to 2 days before O and O day.. ugh .. something is better then nothing :) 

Hope you ladies have a great week &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - I agree with everyone as far as being pro-vaccination. DH's husband just had a son and they were the same way. Only people with tDap could see the baby. They even told people where they could get it done for little $ if they wanted to see the baby. Sooo... yeah, you're in the right here.

Ccoast - I'm so sorry... There's not much consolation to not being pregnant but if it wasn't meant for this cycle at least AF didn't make you wait and hope longer.. :hugs:

Muffin - if DH loves the bat then bring it in bed!!!! :grr: + :sex: = muffin :bfp:

I just found some old FRERs online and ordered three packs... They'll be coming on 11/30 so I won't be POASing all over the place early... Hopefully the family trip this weekend will make the time go by.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol mrs.mb! !! And where did you find the old frers?? I found 1 box at Walmart last cycle .. obviously gone.. but I'd like to order some!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - found them on the Target.com site. Here's the link

https://www.target.com/p/first-resp...68464#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=first+response


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh cool! Thank you,i hope they just haven't updated their pic and will send you the new frer

Yes I just read recent reviews , just to be sure, they were talking about the new curved design and wide tip!! Ugh I hope not!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I could potentially hurt them if that happens... The only thing that made me believe it was that the only store where I could pick it up was Rancho Cordova. New FRERs are available in every Target around here by the 100s.


----------



## Pato

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am out this month already. I wasn't supposed to start until the 26th however I started last night. Although I am going unusually light and not cramping at all which is really weird. I had cramps last night but they disappeared when I woke up this morning. So I am not sure what to think of it. I'll just keep an eye on it.
> 
> I think the most frustrating part of this all is the fact that for the last three months I have had what I call textbook implant bleed very little only there when I wipe and brown blood a couple of days before I start my period and so I get my hopes up. I have never had spotting before my period either. I hate what our bodies do to us when we are TTC. I really just want my baby :cry:

I'm sorry Boo...:hugs:Our bodies do do some cruel things to us....I started spotting on 9 DPO, more on 10DPO, thought it could be IB for once....but :nope:...started bleeding on 11DPO....cruel I say:cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast are you recently off birth control?


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies....

Oh Flarmy honey I'm sorry you're having to go through all this:hugs:...I hope things brighten up soon for you, it seems so much to handle sometimes

Amber....don't worry honey, give a day and test again. As the others said it'll darken as the HCG doubles..:hugs:

Hopeful....I hope MIL comes around to see the wisdom in it....:hugs:

Tie...happy 3rd tri...:happydance:....we'll be seeing baby pics in no time..

Muffin...I think you did plenty, fx that you get our :bfp: :haha:

Disney, Mrs. MB, Ashley... :hugs:...anybody I left out, it's not intentional...luv all y'all:hugs: & :kiss:

AFM...CD 7 I guess today, was spotting since 9/10DPO and getting heavier each day so Idk which day was the start day really:shrug:....I'm having loads of watery CM since Saturday which would have been CD5 so idk wtheck is going on. ...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Omg muffin that mental image of you with a pillow over your DH's face just made my day :rofl:

Ccoast: :hugs: 

Pato: :dust:

Mrs MB your quite the trooper putting up with the extra people in your house! Not sure I could do that. I'm a hermit lol. You've got a good heart!

Hope everyone has a good Monday. Short week yayy! :dance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin haha...pillow in the face! He must feel really used ;) Why do they always act like they r doing us a favor? 

Pato I'm sorry :( have u thought of getting some testing just to see?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato! Well if I were you I'd start opk, & bd all I could, just incase! !


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Just got done with my checkup. I gained four pounds since last appointment. That's 11 lbs total so far. My uterus measured one cm small, but that's normal. Baby's heart rate was 130-140s. Everything looked good. She said the pelvic pain I am having sounds like it's my ligaments getting really loose and there isn't much we can do about it. &#128553; Hoping it doesn't get much worse! I start my appointments every two weeks now. Can't believe how fast it's going! I have to do my glucose test next week after the holiday and according to my dr, I only have to fast two hours before. So weird that it's different for everyone.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Tie you have done excellent on weight gain! Wondering if they count weight gain from the first weight, or if u lose weight when sick do they count it from ur lowest weight? I've gained back the weight I lost about 5lbs but I'm at my current pre pregnancy weight. I'm already over weight so I don't want to gain much.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink what time is ur scan? And when is ur gender reveal?! Me and u will have to swap babies ;) j/k


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn I know! ! My 'poor' dh he had a pillow over his face & had to do NOTHING , doesn't everyone feel so sorry for him!!? & had the nerve to say I was paid up for a week, well I guess I'm hooker muffin now :rofl: 

Tie! It is crazy how every dr. Is different, and then eith my lo I asked for a shorter screening instead of a 12 hour &their was no way possible she would let me... she could have.. 

And 11 lbs! ! Your doing great! Good grief we will be seeing babies soon, I just can't wait, my pregnancies always seemed sooooo long, & yalls are FLYING , just crazy!!


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> Ccoast are you recently off birth control?

Nope haven't been on birth control in a year. I was regular coming back off of it I was only on it for a month. I am usually 32 days the longest I have gone is 36 days earlier this month and this is the earliest that I have been. So who knows what is going on... :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow tie, that's great weight gain! I hope to only gain minimal this time. It got out of hand with dd! I also have been staying much more active and healthy this time (minus my weekly big Mac large size meal :rofl:) Im excited to see how much I've gained so far!!

Muffin that's funny. Paid up you little hooker!!! It better have paid off!! My dh always acts all macho after dtd especially when we are trying to baby make! He's funny!

Corn, :haha: I know right! Well we will just see. My ultrasound is at 12:30 central time!!! I'll post my video right after and then send it out and post it on here!!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato and ccoast.. I'm so sorry you ladies are dealing with all this with your bodies. I hate that they don't cooperate when we need them to! I wish it was just easier!! :/ :hugs: to you both!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thank you ladies for helping me feel normal and assuring me that I'm not being crazy overprotective. 

Muffin you crack me up! Hopefully it'll pay off ;) 

Only 11 tie? That is awesome. I know I'm up more than that already :-/ 

:hugs: Pato <3

So excited pink!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Somebody get Muffin a pole! :rain: not exactly, but you get the point. Girly, in the right circles with a bat on a pole you can most certainly bring home some disposable income :rofl: 

Disney  - if my one bedroom apartment was always a half-way house my three-bedroom is definitely one... Some days I do miss my quiet life :shrug: where did it go?

Pato - girl, I'm sorry, I'm kind of in the same boat... Veeery watery CM this cycle. Even after O... Pardon the TMI, just like I peed a little... Hate the non-cooperative bodies... 

I joked the other day that my bed stand used to have BC and lube. Now I'm a walking pharmacy with three different types of vitamins, PreSeed and OPKs... Again, I'd like to punch everyone who told me that getting pregnant is as easy as skipping a BC pill... :bodyb: or I could run them over :bike:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb :rofl: BEST POLE EVER 

And yes run them over!! Or borrow the bat, :trouble: or a good throat punch never hurt


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- :hugs: 

ccoast- I'm sorry

muffin- we don't have one here but while I'm in Orlando for the holiday I'll look into it

Pato- I'm sorry your body is being so confusing

tie- super jealous that you've only gained 11lbs.. better than my 20+.. GL on your gd test! hopefully a 2 hr fast is enough

:rofl: hooker muffin


I had a pretty good day


----------



## picklepot

Hello all X

May I join you? X 

I'm ttc #2 and as you can see from my footer, #1 took a while.
I've never used bc in my life and dh and I have never used protection so we don't seem to time it right.

My cycles are about 33 days now and I'm on cd 29.... 
My symptoms this month have been/are:
Cramping since cd18 through to now
High CP
Possible (but tiny) IB
Some acid reflux(??)
Sore (.)(.)

Not sure when to test but just desperate for that BFP now :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi pickle!!! &#9825;&#9825;
Do you use opk??


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I am pretty happy with the weight gain. I gained a lot more with my first (ds). Maybe it's the difference in carrying a boy. I did really good with my daughter and this pregnancy seems really similar. I think they just count from pre pregnancy weight. I lost two and I don't think they counted me gaining it back, just from what I was at my first visit. Flarmy I am hoping the two hours is enough too. I never fasted very long with the other two and always passed so we'll see.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie that's good your appt went well. I've gained 10 lbs as of my last appt but after this week it'll no doubt be up another 10 :haha:. I'm trying hard not to gain so much but I'm so hungry alllll the time! I had to fast for two hours as well.

Welcome pickle and lots of :dust: for you!

Muffin you've got me giggling at work :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I am so hungry, too!!! And all I want to eat is junk!!!! Like right this second, the homemade cinnamon rolls I made are calling my name and I just ate dinner! Lol. I was really surprised I hadn't gained more with how much I had been eating. I bet you won't gain as much as you think. 

Oh and Flarmy I was thinking about it, you started off pregnancy sooo tiny so I bet that's why you have gained more. My sis in law is the same way. She is tiny, so she gains more than I do. I was so not tiny before pregnancy so I gain a little less.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome pickle and GL :dust:


Question for you mommies... Sharp stabbing back pain during BH... Normal?


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I would be concerned about any sharp stabbing pain!! It doesn't sound normal to me!! :hugs:


----------



## picklepot

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi pickle!!! &#9825;&#9825;
> Do you use opk??


Thank you muffin.
I was using my clear blue fertility monitor earlier in the year but it didn't show me a peak for ages. As the sticks were £30 a month I decided to hold off a while but if I have no luck this month, I'm re-investing lol X

I must be around 14dpo now.... Surely lol X 
Woken up feeling like I have a bladder infection :( booooo! X


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- it felt like a knife in a specific point in my back for about 45 minutes while the BH were coming every 5 minutes or so I'd say (want exactly timing them). But sure enough once all the BH stopped it stopped. Idk if maybe he was pulling weird on a back muscle or what but I had dh massaging that area during and it barely helped. 
Will definitely mention it at my next appointment if it doesn't happen again. If it does I'll call before then. It just suddenly came on at the end of dinner when I got up to clear the table. 
I have s strong suspicion he'll arrivea bit early


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy and if bh last an hour at 5 min. I would go in .. I say that because I've been on mag. Sul. 2 out of 4 pregnancies and I'm glad I went or I would have had early babies, not trying to scare you luv, just giving you info. ... 

but my bh start earlier every pregnancy , I literally felt them at 10 weeks with lo, it was scary I can't bd after 16 weeks and usually on bedrest, i just am sensitive, but I have such short labor because of that I guess.

Anyways I'm sure you'll be fine love just be aware &#9825;&#9825;

Pickle.. I would order wondfo opk from amazon, they are inexpensive and very accurate
I literally had no clue on how late I Ovulate until I started the opk, sometimes all the way to cd 23! So they have helped me alot personally


----------



## Disneymom1129

My guess would be sciatic pain, FLArmy. Kind of odd that it only happened during BHs though, maybe the tightening was causing it? Here's more info about sciatic pain: https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/sciatica/


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla I have scatter brain was it you saying your blood pressure was creeping up? If so what you're experiencing could be epigastric pain and is a big pre eclampsia alarm bell. I think you should get your urine checked for protein your bp checked and have some bloods run to check for pre e. I don't want to scare you but sooner rather than later as there are risks to you both if that is the case. ANY pain ladies any that isn't normal please please go get seen. It's better to be seen for nothing than the worst. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm frer is lighter than it has been.... digital says not pregnant and ics are progressively getting darker. Nothing good can come of these results. Feeling quite low. Not testing any more just going to wait for AF.


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> Yes flarmy and if bh last an hour at 5 min. I would go in .. I say that because I've been on mag. Sul. 2 out of 4 pregnancies and I'm glad I went or I would have had early babies, not trying to scare you luv, just giving you info. ...
> 
> but my bh start earlier every pregnancy , I literally felt them at 10 weeks with lo, it was scary I can't bd after 16 weeks and usually on bedrest, i just am sensitive, but I have such short labor because of that I guess.
> 
> Anyways I'm sure you'll be fine love just be aware &#9825;&#9825;

Thanks. what's weird is I can't even tell I"m having BH if I"m sitting down, only if I happen to be standing at the time. when I'm sitting I have to push down hard on my pelvic area to feel if it is tight or not.. maybe it's not even BH but just how Sweets is sitting? :shrug: Good thing is Today we head to Orlando where my Dr and hospital I plan to deliver at is so I'll not have to worry about an emergency so much. 
I'll call the nurse when they open though to find out what they want me to do.



Disneymom1129 said:


> My guess would be sciatic pain, FLArmy. Kind of odd that it only happened during BHs though, maybe the tightening was causing it? Here's more info about sciatic pain: https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/sciatica/

I guess it is possible but it didn't radiate anywhere... it literally was a specific pinpoint in my lower back :shrug: but it is very possible I suppose.. man being a FTM is hard lol.. never know what anything is




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Fla I have scatter brain was it you saying your blood pressure was creeping up? If so what you're experiencing could be epigastric pain and is a big pre eclampsia alarm bell. I think you should get your urine checked for protein your bp checked and have some bloods run to check for pre e. I don't want to scare you but sooner rather than later as there are risks to you both if that is the case. ANY pain ladies any that isn't normal please please go get seen. It's better to be seen for nothing than the worst. Xxx

yes it was me <3 I think I'm going to push for that at my next Dr appointment which is on the 3rd, unless I happen to go in earlier. :hugs:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Afm frer is lighter than it has been.... digital says not pregnant and ics are progressively getting darker. Nothing good can come of these results. Feeling quite low. Not testing any more just going to wait for AF.

:cry::hugs: I'm sorry Amber.. FX that it was just a fluke and that you actually have a sticky bean


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, can you start taking baby aspirin? I don't know your history, but it can help. Corn had two chemicals and then started baby aspirin and got her babes, I also started it this pregnancy, mine is likely not because of the baby aspirin but it can definitely help implantation and blood flow to the developing baby!!! Something to definitely at least try or consider. Also ubiquinol, helps with egg quality!!! I know nothing anyone says will help and I'm so sorry. I hope your tests darken up and are fine and you are just being worried for nothing!!!! :hugs: :sad2: I know what you're going through!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I have been thinking my carpal tunnel is coming back. My right hand has been going numb and tingly when doing things. I had it with dd but not until 30ish weeks. Anyone know if it starts earlier in subsequent pregnancies ? It's quite annoying!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink maybe it's because u are a crazy refurbishing queen and ur body needs a brake ;) can't wait for ur announcement! 

Amber :hugs: 

FLArmy hope u are feeling better :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy yes there is pressure that can feel like bh , and the way sweets is laying, when you start having them you'll know your whole abdomen will tighten, and squeeze you up, lol, and this far along you'll feel it, when I had my very first bh, I was like OHHH that's different lmbo! And I new for sure.

Not saying those aren't of coarse , ive been monitored with one of mine and I didn't even know I was having them. ... but ya know


----------



## busytulip

Amber :hugs: 

welcome picklepot :wave:

I've just caught up. Sorry I don't post much; but I am still around, thinking of and praying for each one of you ladies.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - sweetie, I'm so sorry the tests are not giving you peace of mind. You're still early. When is AF due? 

FLArmy - sorry baby sweets is giving you trouble. I'm hoping you can see a Dr. soon and feel better. 

Pickle - Welcome! 

AFM: I'm all out of sorts these last few days. I'm having serious tummy issues. I don't know what's wrong with me. Yesterday I had a glass of wine after work and had the most horrible bout of nausea and chills. Was able to feel better after taking pups for a walk and getting some water and fresh air... Baby pups has worms again and his Dr. can't see him until after the holidays. Might be another ER trip tonight... Going to see my Dr. 3:30 for a follow up. Fingers crossed the healing is progressing well.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry amber. Try not to stress lovely, it's still early. 

Hi Pickle!! :flower: 

Flarmy I hope you get this pain sorted out. Your little mr sure is good at making us worry. 

Mrs bm I hope pup is doing better. It's awful when they have issues at the worst time possible.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww mrs.mb what cd are you on? Or dpo? 
And I hope doggy feels better can you get him some meds just from walmart or something to help him out? 

Amber.. well if the ic are improving maybe it's just junky frer? Post pics of the ic!! Also :hugs: for you darlin


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - thank you! He loves to get me worried.

Muffin - I'm 7 DPO today. My pup is the sensitive kind and we haven't had luck with over the counter meds so gotta take him in...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww man &#128543; 
Well if your 7 dpo that sounds promising for bfp!!! ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I'm terrified to even think it's a good sign, lol. Hubby came home last night and asked if I can be preggo and beamed with the biggest smile. I told him it would be too early for signs or to know. He seemed so excited it's going to be heart breaking if AF comes


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies, I know when frers go light it means AF is on her way I've got such a steady gradual fade on them and have purchased them from two different places and the digi says not pregnant. AF is due in 2-3 days my symptoms are already subsiding it wasn't meant to be. 

I'm meh about it but not too upset, bummed i guess. But if I didn't test early I wouldn't have known so that's my plan for next month. No temps, no charts, no tests, nadda. (again) We are still trying just the old fashioned way how we caught our other two. I get so obsessive with things like this it gets all consuming, you know? 

Pink I've had bleeding/not being able to clot issues in the recent past and am waiting to see a hematologist so I don't think aspirin would be good. But thank you. Thank you all for being so lush as always <3 <3 <3 

I'm not disappearing on you all again, I'm totally fine. xxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I am very sorry if this was indeed a chemical :(. Still holding out hope for you though :hugs:.

Mrs MB hope this is your month! When are you testing? :dust:


AFM- things are looking up in this household (FINALLY!) SO started a new old job yesterday. I say "new old" because this is where he worked before he was at the previous job that laid him off. He's working and that's all that matters! The best part is that he is getting paid more. Only downside is that it is construction, so whenever the rain starts, he'll be couch-ridden again. So hoping the rain stays far away for the time being, at least until after the holidays.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - :hugs: 

Disney - will be testing on 11/30 unless I need absolutely anything at a drug store before then, lol... I have no tests at home and the ones I ordered will arrive on 11/30, which will make me 13 DPO.


----------



## frangi33

Hey pickles welcome x 

Amber so sorry hun, I'm praying for you and your little bean x

FLarmy did you speak to your doctor yet? X


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber praying for you sweetie!!! Still holding out hope!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink what's the verdict? Hope everything is good!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Fran- not yet.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry ladies. Everything is great , baby is perfect!!!! Here's the video. Been an absolute crazy day trying to get ready for leaving tomorrow!!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SmjvZr8ARZw


----------



## pinkpassion

Is it not working?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmjvZr8ARZw&app=desktop


----------



## Cornfieldland

It worked pink ! Congrats!! Ur daughter is super cute & now she'll have a little sister :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww love it pink!!!! Your daughter though oh my she is a doll!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## maybe8

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww love it pink!!!! Your daughter though oh my she is a doll!! &#9825;&#9825;

I agree...quite the cutie!

Amber....Fx for you!

Mrs B.....stranger things have happened.

Disney...yay for hubby working!

Flarmy...I'm sorry things suck right now. They will get better.

Frangi...Congratulations!

Pato...how are you sweetie?

Muffin...what did you decide for a house?

Corn....Congratulations on a little boy!

Ashley...how are you?

Busy....how are you?

If I left someone off...I'm sorry. I am going from memory. And I am old!!!!

Welcome to all the new people....these are the best women to walk this walk with!

Afm....New job is going good....I am straight out busy. I have become a read and run person. I think I am 4 dpo...not sure, but temps are up but never had positive opk. Who knows...so freaking busy, just the thought of sex makes me cringe. Oh and I have the cough from hell.....

I hope everyone has a great thanksgiving....or a great week/weekend if you don't celebrate it! Stay safe and come back to us!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Maybe! Hi luv we haven't decided yet :/ 
Well you & i are almost the same I'm 2 dpo :coffee: hope this is it for you luv!! &, hope you feel better sooon!!! Glad your job is going good


Ladies I'm gonna try to sleep for the next 8 days :haha: until it's poas day ;)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink congrats on your little miss! Your daughter is adorable. 

Maybe I'm glad the job is going well. Hopefully things will slow down for you a bit so you can enjoy the holidays. Although it might help make the days go faster which is always good during tww!

Muffin I love the idea. Anything to pass the time, right? :haha: 

Afm I'm currently in bed watching my belly bounce around. He's always so busy around this time. Tomorrow am we have our ultrasound. Fx!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies.. for some reason it's not working on my end. It doesn't even show the video lol!!


----------



## frangi33

Ah pink your dd is adorable I bet she's going to love being a big sister x


----------



## pinkpassion

Just some pics of yesterdays scan for you ladies!! I can't wait to meet her!!!
 



Attached Files:







11.24.15_0000.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9









11.24.15_0001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









11.24.15_0004.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









11.24.15_0005.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









11.24.15_0007.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations Pink, So wonderful <3 <3 <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So..... 

I'm super confused. Last night I was going to have a glass of wine and for some reason I just had to POAS before I could do it. I only have first response fast results tests to be taken day after missed period. I think they are 50-100 miu. 

So I peed on the darn thing thinking... what am I doing? Then just thinking I have to be sure before having wine with dinner. Expecting to toss the thing in the bin I quickly looked and its got a bl**dy line?!?!?! (Sorry for the swears I'm so frustrated)

So that's it. I only have that one here. I will take some pics and post them in a bit. I have to email them to myself download them store them then upload them. I don't know what to think. I took my temp and it's still really high. Boobs are heavy and tender. So confused.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful pictures Pink. Xx
Amber, I'm not surprised you are confused. Are you able to get betas at the doctors done at all? All of your symptoms sound promising too. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink congrats

busy :hugs: you do what you need to. We all know you're here when you can be.

Amber- how confusing and frustrating! FX though it's a sticky bean!

Sorry for being short the next couple of days ladies.. at my inlaws whose computer SUCKS. I'll try to post/update when I can though


----------



## pinkpassion

Waiting on pics amber!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Have a great scan hopeful! Post a pic!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry got caught up in house/kids stuff ladies I will take some now xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok, pictures. I think they are self explanatory. All the lines are darker than these pics show. I honestly don't know what to think. The one named 50-100 FR is the picture of the box.

Good luck I either am being impatient as it can take 2-3 days or :dohh: I don't know. AF due Friday or Sat. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-25 13.10.38.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 29









20151125_130643.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 32









20151125_105431.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 20









FR.JPG
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm really irritated they aren't showing I promise they are much darker.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well Amber there is lines there, they do seem to be getting darker in that 11dpo pic. Hopefully it keeps getting darker!! :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Considering how many dpo you are I wouldn't expect the lines to noticeably darken till day 14 tbh that's when mine got really visibly dark. Try and only do tests with your fmu hun. Testing at different times could get you confused and stress you unnecessarily x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber, I agree wait till tonight get another frer or tomorrow your still early and that frer wasn't that sensitive!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink adorable scan pics &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning everyone!

Pink - those pics are amazing! Your baby looks happily snuggled in :) Your daughter is absolutely adorable and the gender reveal video is precious. 

Hopeful - can't wait to see pics from your scan. 

Maybe - so happy your job is going well!

AFM: Had my appointment yesterday and everything looks good. They're unable to do more testing until the cervix heals completely and regenerates which will be in April of next year. For now it's a green light though. I was confirmed with all my vitamins with a possibility of adding fish oil.

I'm 8 DPO today and aside from tender boobies I have no symptoms at all.... Really want to POAS but trying to wait like a good girl... Also I just don't have any and haven't had time to get some but this morning I got a $5.00 off coupon for a local pharmacy so I just don't see how I can pass that up, lol.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - the line is definitely there! Can you get some more sensitive tests or get blood drawn? Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## makeupgirl

.hopeful.one. said:


> I hear you muffin, This pregnancy has been flying by!
> 
> Makeup I'm definitely ready for thanksgiving! My mom is out of state this year (I'm pretty bummed) and we aren't currently talking to my mil which means we only have one thanksgiving this year with my fil. It's probably going to be nice for us, we usually go to 3!

I'm sorry to hear about the issues with your MIL.. I hope everything has gotten much better. I hope you guys enjoy a nice, relaxing, non-stressful Thanksgiving! (With lots and lots of yummy food) I know how it feels to be away from family for the Holidays so I will be thinking of you tomorrow!




Disneymom1129 said:


> DD's bday party went great! So glad it's over though :laugh2:.
> 
> We did a surprise 3D ultrasound afterward to see baby girl today. She is just the cutest thing ever :cloud9:. I can't wait to kiss those sweet little cheeks!
> 
> (Wish I knew why images always get rotated... Ugh sorry guys not sure how to fix.)

Aww how beautiful! I don't know why, but U/S pictures always make me tear up. What a sweet little face!



pinkpassion said:


> Just finished the bed :happydance: and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!

Okay, first things first, this is AMAZING! Can your handiwork rub off on me, please?! :haha: Secondly, your announcement video was precious!! 

------

FLA - I hope things have gotten better and you're feeling okay! :hugs: 

Amber - I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! I think those tests look pretty hopeful. But I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you for these next few weeks! :hugs:

------

I think I've finally been able to get semi-caught up with everyone as much as I can! I need to be more active in this group.. you ladies move fast. :haha: Thanksgiving is tomorrow! I keep needing to run errands and thinking places will be shut.. but then I remember I don't live back home anymore and the world just doesn't feel right. 

Still waiting for my FW and each day is slower than the last! But I got the call last week that I got my dream job.. so hoping that will keep me busy!!

Happy Thanksgiving and keeping each and every one of you in my prayers! <3

Oh! And P.S.: Has anyone tried Maca Root? My cousin suggested it as she used it when she got pregnant with her DD. Also heard it works well for problematic skin (of which I STILL have.. ugh.) Just thought I'd see if it was worth trying!


----------



## busytulip

Amber I see lines on all those tests, I pray that your tests continue to get darker and that you get your sticky rainbow baby soon.

FLArmy :hugs: thanks hun

MB I'm glad that things went well at your appointment.

Beautiful scan piccies Pink!!

Makeup congrats on landing your dream job, that is FANTASTIC news!! :dance:

maybe I'm so happy to see that things are going well at the new job :D

Muffin I hope that you are keeping busy until test day love

hopeful praying you get nothing but good news at your ultrasound

AFM I've been keeping busy with the kids, holiday prep, and I started some volunteer work.
Wishing all you US ladies a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink, cute vid :). Yay team pink!

Amber, I definitely see a line on the tests. I've got my FX that they're just taking a while to darken and you've got a healthy little bean growing! :dust:

Makeup, congrats on the job! That's wonderful!

Busy, glad you're well! 


AFM, had an odd episode yesterday. Working from home and started getting period-like cramping. They would come intermittently like contractions. I was freaking out on the inside, but decided to drink some water and put my feet up for a little. Took less than an hour for them to go away, but I had my phone out to call L&D and was very close to. I think they were bad BHs due to being dehydrated, and the stress has been bad as well. So today drinking lots of water. She needs to bake at LEAST another 10 weeks!

At least today is my Friday. Love 4 day weekends :dance:. Might not be on as much with Thanksgiving and all, and we are going to Disneyland on Sunday for DD's birthday. So I will peek in when I can. Hope everyone has a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## Mrs. MB

I caved in, please tell me I'm not crazy. The lighting is horrible and I don't know how to edit, lol...
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Cornfieldland

MrsMb I see that line :) I would just be careful, it seems those new tests give a lot of false lines. Hoping it gets darker! Fx'd!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber today's test looks good, praying they only get darker from here! 

Never heard of maca root makeup... 

Disney that sounds scary but I'm glad they went away quickly. 

Mrs MB! I see it :happydance:

Today's ultrasound was awesome! He's 1lb 11oz now and head down. The fluid was in the normal range and all is well :) no more high risk dr visits! I'll post a photo or two when I can hop online (I'm on mobile now).


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mrs. MB said:


> I caved in, please tell me I'm not crazy. The lighting is horrible and I don't know how to edit, lol...

I see it! Congratulations lovely. Xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ay, I'm scared... I've never ever had a second line before, not even the faintest one... It was pretty much just random day urine... It's too early for any of the other tests. GL to me today until I can get my hands on some better pee tomorrow morning, LOL....


----------



## Cornfieldland

Makeup, I used maca root, it's suppose to help with egg quality, cq10 ubiquinol is suppose to be good too for egg health and ovulation. 

Hopeful glad he is doing well, that's great no more high risk!

Disney sorry about the cramps, pregnancy can be so stressful. I have this horrible back pressure from time to time that's unnerving,seems to be when I'm backed up though ;) Now I'm starting to get horrible leg cramps at night that r very painful. Fun stuff!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yes, I will pee on every stick I find! Can you blame me? I did another FRER with urine after the original FRER. Just to make sure it wasn't an evap. I need to go to sleep until tomorrow morning. Muffin, hit me with that bat please so I'm knocked out.
 



Attached Files:







Test 3.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb I see it luv!! But I agree with hopeful, I am very cautious about the new frer, but you should know for sure tomorrow if it darkens!!!! FX!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Lol !! I've got the bat ready for you :trouble:

Pee on some more test!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited !!!!!

Here is your test!! I hacked it up for ya! Looks VERY PROMISING
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-25-15-07-42.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs. MB

Holy Muffin!!!! That looks real real, lol... I will be peeing first thing in the morning... I thought I was freaking out about testing before!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb get your rear to the store and get some test !!! Yall always make muffin do it! Bahahahaha , I cannot (I'm sure I'm not speaking for only myslef ) wait ...until.... TOMORROW :rofl:


----------



## frangi33

Mrs mb that's totally there!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA lately! I wish I could get caught up with everyone but I think I'm behind like 40 pages lol.

Pink - awww those pictures are adorable!

Mrs MB - OMG!!!!! I totally see that girly! Go get another test!!!

Amber - I can def see a line. I hope it gets darker!

Tie - yay! Third tri!!!! :happydance:

Pato, disney, corn, muffin, FLArmy, makeup...hope I didn't leave anyone out!! How are you ladies? 

*AFM:*
I can't believe I'm 11 weeks!! Almost done with 1st tri already....feels like time is flying! I have my NT scan on Dec 4, I'm excited to see our little gummy bear again.

Other than that, not much happening over here, just getting ready for Thanksgiving. Fun! I've been taking advantage of the pre black friday deals and have gotten a few Christmas gifts already for family. I also treated myself to a Canon camera and some makeup :happydance: can't wait until they're delivered!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh my goodness ash!! 11 weeks already that's insane! ! &#9825;&#9825; glad your doing good &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I am definitely stopping at a store on my way home to get more FRERs. They're the only ones sensitive enough to pick up this early. Everything else around here is blue dye... I'll be posting more pics as I pee, lol... Well, not every time I pee... So much for waiting for those FRERs until Monday.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB!! That's a :bfp: especially since you've gotten the same line on two tests! I am so excited for you. That's a great line for 8DPO too. Looking forward to the progress pics over the next few days :winkwink:. In the meantime, lots and lots of sticky :dust:.

Corn, thank you. The leg cramps are the worst! 

Ashley WOW 11 weeks already? WTH! Time really is flying by! Looking forward to your scan. That's awesome you got yourself a Canon (DSLR?), I do photography as a hobby and love it. I have a Nikon though.


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG MRS MB!!!!!! I'm so happy for you congrats love!!!!!!! <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Finally getting around to uploading the photos from today's ultrasound :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Not sure why it only lets me do one... But she turned on 4d just for fun! He has big lips like his dad.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cornfieldland

He's so cute! I love the profile in the first one :) his cute round forehead!


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - Eeek I know! I'm happy but sad at the same time lol. I feel like I'm going to have this baby here the next time I blink :haha:

Disney - I'm sooooo excited for it. And yes it's a DSLR! I'm not a professional by any means but I take pictures of my daughter and our family constantly lol. So I was looking into getting a nice camera so I can start learning how to take better pictures.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

ashleyg said:


> Muffin - Eeek I know! I'm happy but sad at the same time lol. I feel like I'm going to have this baby here the next time I blink :haha:
> 
> Disney - I'm sooooo excited for it. And yes it's a DSLR! I'm not a professional by any means but I take pictures of my daughter and our family constantly lol. So I was looking into getting a nice camera so I can start learning how to take better pictures.

Well you have an adorable daughter to photograph. I loved the photos you took on her birthday with her and all the balloons in her crib! I'm definitely stealing that idea when I have a one year old ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Aw thank you! 
Haha I totally got that from Pinterest :haha: she loved it though! Kept her entertained for forever lol. I can't wait to see the pictures you take of your little one!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

We surprise DD with balloons on her bday too! Just makes them feel so special, can't beat that :). I get to do it again Sunday!

Hopeful, love the pics of little Paxton! Glad all is well with him :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww hopeful what a sweeeet boy!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hopeful one, your boy is so adorable totally so so sweet. I can't believe how much you can see in 4d these days wow. 

Ashley I need not scroll back I've only seen a scan pic. Will do later on today it's 4am here and I'm on my mobile. X

as for me AF is due today and judging by the three negative tests I just took from 10-25 mlu and the temp drop and cramps I have it will be today. That's it. I'm so done with early testing. I'm sick of this I feel like if I didn't test I would just think oh well not this month and try again without any heartache. I'm going to see the doctor and see if I can have any tests done but for now I'm just going to focus on my earth'side babies and spoiling them with love. :) counting my blessings today my two children came so easily 10 and 7 years ago I never really appreciated how lucky I am until this year. Here's to next year! Xxxx


----------



## 55comet555

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hopeful one, your boy is so adorable totally so so sweet. I can't believe how much you can see in 4d these days wow.
> 
> Ashley I need not scroll back I've only seen a scan pic. Will do later on today it's 4am here and I'm on my mobile. X
> 
> as for me AF is due today and judging by the three negative tests I just took from 10-25 mlu and the temp drop and cramps I have it will be today. That's it. I'm so done with early testing. I'm sick of this I feel like if I didn't test I would just think oh well not this month and try again without any heartache. I'm going to see the doctor and see if I can have any tests done but for now I'm just going to focus on my earth'side babies and spoiling them with love. :) counting my blessings today my two children came so easily 10 and 7 years ago I never really appreciated how lucky I am until this year. Here's to next year! Xxxx

Well hopefully your Temps go back up. Maybe you just implanted late? Gl! 

Afm: I'm technically 7dpo since it's after midnight lol and supposed to start af today. I normally have spotting a day or 2 before af and I haven't. Have also been having cramps which I never get and been having a full uterus feeling. Had hot flashes all day today. And my nips have been kinda tender normally my nips don't hurt but my Boobs do before af. So hoping its a good sign and af at least stays away for a few more days to make my lp longer..


----------



## frangi33

Ashley great to hear from you, wow 11 weeks!

Hopeful the scan pictures are adorable I bet you can't wait to meet him.

Sorry Amber, wow testing at 4am could you not sleep hun? X 

Fx comet!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry amber

FX comet

Sorry I haven't really caught up.. promise I will soon 

I wanted to say I am SO THANKFUL to have all you wonderful ladies in my life. you're truly a blessing


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I'm so sorry my dear :hugs: I'm glad you have ur two little ones to spoil and love.

FLArmy I'm thankful for all the lady's here as well! You have all been a great support through all the ups and downs.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Dang it...I really could use a frappuccino right now! I'm addicted to the green tea ones!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning! Here's this morning's test. I don't think it's any darker than yesterday but it's only 9DPO. Hoping all is ok.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## frangi33

Looking good Mrs mb!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes looking good mrs.mb! !! Do you think it's any darker at all in person? It looks darker to me but that could be the pic/lighting

Ok I hacked it up it def. Looks darker to meeee!!!! Not to mention the negative is perfect !!!! I say congrats luv!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-26-11-03-52.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2015-11-26-11-08-49.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mrs. MB

I can't tell. Honestly I messed up this morning. I had taken another one last night and 5am fmu this morning. I tossed them in a drawer together and the one I posted was smu. I think I finally figured out yesterday from today by the color of the tip (older is more yellow). So here's yesterday and fmu today...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I love you girl :) 

Thank you for all of you ladies. I don't know what I would do without you!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your pregnant girl!!! Omg the one on the bottom is darker! !!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! BFP BFP BFP


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB I say it looks darker :) you can see a difference there for sure!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Eeek... I can't believe it, I can't believe it!!!!! OMG.... I'm afraid I'll blink and it will go away... My husband cried...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww mrs.mb !!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; Congratulations luv what a wonderful Thanksgiving! !


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so excited for you MB so glad your hubs is so happy, that melts my heart. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Mrs MB. Definitely darker this morning. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs B. Deffo great progression there, congratulations lovely!! <3 <3 <3 

AFM: Fran, No I had a tooth extracted last weekend and it was giving me pain again last night so had me awake lots. Thanks Ladies. I'm so sick of early testing causing unnecessary upset I really am. My husband and I have decided that I will be waiting until I am approaching a week late for AF before testing any more, it's taking away the enjoyment from BFPs for us. 
AF got me this morning too ladies around 9am it's been full on since it started but each month I don't get a bean I just tell myself my uterus is having a little spring clean ready to try and take on a baby in a few weeks hehehe.(I know I'm odd) 
So I've been out with Hubby today running errands managed to get my daughter an ipad mini for £40 pounds by trading in some old electronics yaaaay. <3

We've done a nice big shop, bought all the wrapping paper and tags we need, cleaned through made a yummy pork curry and have rose chilling in the fridge. :D 

How is everyone? How are those bumps coming along, to all the new beans stick little ones stick and to anyone wtt, ttc or in the tww god luck and all my love xxxxxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! Thankful for everyone here! :hugs:

Hello 3rd trimester :dance:

FLArmy happy 30 weeks! Seems like just yesterday I said happy halfway. It's the final countdown! 

Mrs MB a big congrats to you, what a great and memorable Thanksgiving this will be for you guys :)

Amber hun I am so sorry about the chemical :cry: :hugs:. You will get your rainbow soon. 

Have a great day everyone! Can't wait to EAT!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy thanksgiving! !! Gobble gobble, I too am thankful for all my luvies here, and hope everyone enjoys the day and the food!! :hugs: 

Will try not to use the bat today.. 

but if anyone tries to interfere in the kitchen while I'm cooking.. like ummmhmmmm my MIL ... I will be forced to :trouble:


----------



## ashleyg

Happy thanksgiving!!! Hope everyone enjoys their day! I've already bakes the pies and now just waiting to start the dinner cooking. Feeling extra nauseous today though. Not fun!

Mrs MB - congratulations!! What a great Thanksgiving surprise. 

Amber - I'm so sorry :(


----------



## 55comet555

Mrs. MB said:


> I can't tell. Honestly I messed up this morning. I had taken another one last night and 5am fmu this morning. I tossed them in a drawer together and the one I posted was smu. I think I finally figured out yesterday from today by the color of the tip (older is more yellow). So here's yesterday and fmu today...

that is totally darker! congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber, I am so sorry dear!!! Sending you big hugs! I love the spring cleaning thought. That is a great way of thinking about it! Praying for you!


----------



## frangi33

Amber what a beautiful and positive way of thinking, so inspirational xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

So sorry amber :(

Congratss MrsMb.

Wow ashley your pregnancy is flying by!

Nothing exciting happening for me, next midwife 3 weeks away, scan booked for the 6th january and il find out my section date then.
Still havent announced my pregnancy on facebook lol think i may do that next week as i can officially say im having a baby next month then! See if i can attach a bump photo on a new post x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hope these worked, one with my coat on to show why alot of people still dont know im pregnant lol, and one without coat (excusing my darling children playing in the background lol) 
x
 



Attached Files:







bump pic coat.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 18









bump pic 2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cornfieldland

My 18wk beer gut :winkwink::haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FLArmyWife

Quick pop in


amber :hugs:

TY Disney!


AFM here is a quick pic of me hitting 30 weeks yesterday
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tasha and corn omg my bump is as large as yours. i'm 11 weeks tomorrow. It really appeared this time around!!!!! everyone knows. even my gram who is like basically not there mentally anymore noticed (we have told her before but she forgets moments later). 

How is everyone? Sorry been mia, it's hard to keep up with you ladies! been so busy with thanksgiving stuff. I'll be super busy for th next two weeks as well. yikes! What did i miss ?


----------



## maybe8

Ladies...you all look so pretty! What wonderful bumps!!!

Amber...so sorry the witch got you.

Mrs B.....such great news....Congratulations....see stranger things have happened.

I am also very thankful for you ladies.


----------



## makeupgirl

Thank you ladies for the congrats! Excited to start next week.

Corn - Ooh I'll check that one out as well! Thanks!

Congratulations Mrs. MB!!!!

Amber - :hugs: sending you all the hugs in the world. But I have to say, I admire your positivity and strength! Let's make December a sticky bean month!

Ashley - Woohoo! 11 weeks! Hope you managed to eat some turkey. And yay for new makeup! That always makes me happy, hehe.

Happy belated Thanksgiving ya'll. Loving the bump pics.. You gals are beauties!

---

Quick question as the hypochondriac in me isn't faring well at the moment.. While getting ready this morning, I noticed that my right nipple is quite a bit larger than the left but pretty normal-ish looking when I'm 'cold'. It's the first time I've noticed this but I've also noticed an increase in breast pain and a swollen feeling the last few months. Figured it was just hormones throughout my cycle. I try not to look into these types of things but as someone with a strong history of breast cancer in my family, it does worry me a bit. Any ideas as to what it could be?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber :hugs: 

Ashley 11 weeks already!? Time is flying! 

Makeup I'm not too sure that that'd be a sign of anything but I would mention it next time you're at the dr. 

I had a lovely thanksgiving yesterday and did some awesome Black Friday shopping! I'm very happy with my haul and yet I'm debating if I'm going to go out and hit a few more stores today ;) 

Thought I'd join in the bump sharing. This was yesterday at 25w3d.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## makeupgirl

.hopeful.one. said:


> Amber :hugs:
> 
> Ashley 11 weeks already!? Time is flying!
> 
> Makeup I'm not too sure that that'd be a sign of anything but I would mention it next time you're at the dr.
> 
> I had a lovely thanksgiving yesterday and did some awesome Black Friday shopping! I'm very happy with my haul and yet I'm debating if I'm going to go out and hit a few more stores today ;)
> 
> Thought I'd join in the bump sharing. This was yesterday at 25w3d.

Good idea! Only mildly having a panic attack because I thought I'd be smart and google it and of course it's the first thing that comes up! But I will definitely mention it next time!

Ooh how exciting! What'd ya get?! Never sure if going out on BF is worth it for the deals but after seeing some things my friends got last night, I quickly changed my mind! :haha:

You look gorgeous! Lovely bump <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

I love all of those adorable baby bumps!!!! And of coarse... corns beer gut :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb :coffee: where is that progression test!???


----------



## .hopeful.one.

makeupgirl said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Amber :hugs:
> 
> Ashley 11 weeks already!? Time is flying!
> 
> Makeup I'm not too sure that that'd be a sign of anything but I would mention it next time you're at the dr.
> 
> I had a lovely thanksgiving yesterday and did some awesome Black Friday shopping! I'm very happy with my haul and yet I'm debating if I'm going to go out and hit a few more stores today ;)
> 
> Thought I'd join in the bump sharing. This was yesterday at 25w3d.
> 
> Good idea! Only mildly having a panic attack because I thought I'd be smart and google it and of course it's the first thing that comes up! But I will definitely mention it next time!
> 
> Ooh how exciting! What'd ya get?! Never sure if going out on BF is worth it for the deals but after seeing some things my friends got last night, I quickly changed my mind! :haha:
> 
> You look gorgeous! Lovely bump <3Click to expand...

I got a tummy time mat, a baby guitar toy, a safari truck toy, socks, & pjs for little mister. Shoes and a jacket for hubs. And sports bras, Tupperware, and movies for me. Nothing big but it was fun to go out, I always love Black Friday :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

I love black Friday too, I never get anything big just small stuff on sale too! (I'm not about standing in line for hours for a tv) :haha: 

Hope everyone has a fun day shopping! Or just a great day if you don't. .

5dpo here :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a great day yesterday! Thank you for all your support yesterday. I was freaking out (still am, lol). 

I love all the baby bumps. You girls are all precious. How amazing to watch the progression and your beaming faces :) love you all.


So I ran out of FRERs, did two blue dye tests that were negative at 8DPO and both came back faint positive. Then I caved and with random morning urine took a digi... Ay....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats on the + digi Mrs MB! You've got a bun in the oven! :)

Looove everyone's bumps! I will add mine in too!

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving! I sure don't go out on Black Friday. I will do online shopping if anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## busytulip

Eeeeek it's like Christmas up in here with all these beautiful bumps and a digi to boot! :wohoo:

Congrats MrsMB!

Ladies you all look lovely!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB yay!! That's super exciting to see on a digi :) :hugs:

Tasha ur adorable!

FLArmy omg...I can't believe ur 30wks already! U look great! 

Disney ur too cute!

Hopeful love ur bump it's so cute! And awesome finds! So exciting to shop for baby!

Muffin...haha I keep craving beer ;) I don't have any ofcourse, and I don't really drink it usually when I'm not pregnant, but now I want it and I got the tummy to match haha..


----------



## ashleyg

All of these bumps are too cute!!

Mrs mb - yayayayay!! 

Hope everyone enjoyed their day yesterday! I'll add my bump pick. For fun
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love all the cute bumps and.....
CONGRATULATIONS MRS.MB luv them digital bfp!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; so soooo happy for u & dh luv


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yay, it is like Christmas here today, lol. Can you imagine what actual Christmas is going to be like?

Amber - my heart goes out to you and I felt very selfish posting my test while you were going through a loss. I hope that your rainbow baby is coming soon. Your thanksgiving plans did sound fantastic though!!!

My first prenatal is scheduled for December 21, my doctors office schedules first appointment between 7 and 10 weeks. I got my blood drawn today but from the conversation with the doctor's office it doesn't look like they do the second test. They only did the first one after I asked for a lab referral...


----------



## frangi33

Congrats Mrs mb! 

Disney your bump is about the same size as mine lol.except yours is full of baby and mine is full of bloat :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely ur bump is too cute!


----------



## Disneymom1129

frangi33 said:


> Congrats Mrs mb!
> 
> Disney your bump is about the same size as mine lol.except yours is full of baby and mine is full of bloat :(

I still feel so small! I hide my babies in my hips :laugh2:. 

Cute bump Ash <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

I bought 3 board games and a Razor scooter for my DD for Christmas online off Toys R Us for $39. I am so excited! It's so convenient that they do the deals online as well so I don't have to deal with crazy people. Anyone see any other good deals? I also got a new Shark vacuum off Macy's since it was only $79. 

We are putting the tree up today :xmas23:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone <3

Mrs B wow awesome test, :happydance: congratulations on your wonderful news. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. Oh please don't feel anything other than ~~AMAZING~~ about posting your wonderful news :cloud9::happydance::hugs:
You have a beautiful baby growing away in there and deserve every happiness. Please don't feel anything for me, I have two beautiful children and am so so so very blessed already, you deserve your happiness too, everyone does. :kiss: 

I have a hematology appointment on the fourth as I have experienced symptoms of something funky going on with my blood. I could very well have something out of kilter that needs adjusting and will be having lots of tests done to find out why I'm bleeding so much/bruising so easily and badly. That could very well be the cause of the multiple failed pregnancies. I will find out more and keep you all updated :)

We don't celebrate thanksgiving in the UK but of course we all know when it is and I'm so glad you all had a wonderful day. I went out today and bought my son an electric scooter and an air rifle :wacko: he will love them, he likes target practice. 

All your bumps are scrumptious ladies, so so so so cute :hugs:

Loads of love being sent to you all <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Loooovvvee everyone's bump pics! Sooo cute! 

Amber I am hoping you find some answers at your appointment!

Mrs. B congrats on that test!!! Sooo awesome!


----------



## maybe8

I got 4 Samsung tablets 10 inch for $107 total!


----------



## Pato

maybe8 said:


> I got 4 Samsung tablets 10 inch for $107 total!

Damn...that's a priceless deal....I paid $179.00 for my 7in on Amazon....you go girl...


----------



## Pato

Gmail lovelies.....checking in...

Great news and humongous congrats Mr. MB....

So sorry Amber...good that you're having testing and hopefully a rainbow soon....

Happy belated Thanksgiving ladies....I live in the Caribbean so we don't celebrate it here but some of us got together on Thursday and did:haha: ....it was a lovely evening ....

All your bump pictures are positively precious . .....I'd add mine but....:haha:....I'd probably look just as pregnancy as you gals do:rofl:....
Omgness...Muffin get the bat:haha:...

Love you all...have a great weekend.....mine is a long one as its a holiday here on Monday...Independence Day....I'm gonna hit the beach tomorrow for a picnic....


----------



## Pato

AFM.....cd 12 today....having O pain for two days now but not really checking....just temping to make sure I ovulate but nothing more....will stop temping once I do....stress free this month is the plan.....and just wait for AF on the 12th.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, thank you so much for the congrats :) I still can't believe it. I'm flipping out big time worried about it not being real... I know that's crazy. I told myself no more testing but I'm having a rough time... Over the moon though...

You gals got some fantastic deals! I got no shopping done, my hubby decided to do Christmas shopping this year because he buys gadgets for everyone. I just need to cover a few. Hard to believe Christmas is around the corner. 

Amber - thank you! You're an amazing woman and I can't wait for your rainbow.

Maybe8 - you were so right, stranger things... I'm just amazed...

Muffin - I'm on the bat for your AF. Jumping hubby with a pillow over him certainly deserves results :)

Love you all.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo mrs.mb yes it deserves results!! :haha: 
Also..let me know when you get those target frer in you ordered, if they are the old or new ones, I'm curious so I can order some if they for sure are old. 
You know feel free and post your progression pics too!!!&#9825;&#9825;

Pato! You better Be :sex: woman!!!

Afm did a little shopping yesterday. .. 6 dpo :coffee: patiently waiting to test.. will probably cave at 9 instead of 10 !! So Tuesday instead of Wednesday? ? Idk :( ugh


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - you need to hit me with a bat... I went half hour out of my way in these boonies to find a FRER... Just for you muffin! Here's the pic. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - you need to hit me with a bat... I went half hour out of my way in these boonies to find a FRER... Just for you muffin! Here's the pic. :happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is such a fabulous line!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I know I am a little late, but thought I would add my bump to the collection! I will be 29 weeks tomorrow. Can't believe my poor belly button!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; :haha: awww thanks luv, yes I feel special now :hugs:


Tie! What an adorable bump !!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie - beautiful bump!!!

Muffin - I have a feeling they will be new FRERs... They should be arriving on Monday. I'll let you know for sure. And of course you're special :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

That's a lovely line Mrs MB! 

Cute bump tie!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb sorry I have a question. ... what days did you guys bd? O day? Day before ? Day after?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - so we BDed on Sat. morning with PreSeed and on Sunday late night without. Then Monday morning I got first positive OPK and Tuesday the second one. I O'ed Tuesday. So we BD'ed two days before O... We were going to BD on O but DH was working...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey ladies. hope everyone is having a great weekend

I am reading just not posting.. <3 y'all


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ms.MB I'm so happy for u! My prediction is that you'll have a girl ;) 

Tie ur so cute! Love the belly button :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Cornfield - I'm over the moon. It's still surreal :) you're predicting girl, because we BD'ed two days before O?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well mrs.mb we only could bd 2 days before O & day of O ... so possibly, have a chance , dh was working as well, & was sick :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - you for sure have a great chance!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I sure hope so mrs.mb! Sooo fx &lots of prayers for all of us in the tww & ttc &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Mrs.mb did you notice any signs before your bfp? Cm, cramps, nausea, bbs, anything?

Afm 7dpo :coffee: la de daaaaa had some cramping yesterday low and on left side (side I O on)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I didn't dry up the way I do after O, I still had watery CM. I was dead tired around for a few days. My boobs hurt differently from AF. Also I got really sick from wine... That's thinking back.... I think as far as symptom spotting I had less than in previous months...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - actually, I felt like I was coming down with a cold but it never got there. Stuffy nose and sore throat. I thought it was weird because I just got over a cold. I read after the BFP that mucous membranes swell and mimic a cold coming on...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Your right mrs.mb that has happened to me as well 2 out of 4 pregnancies (I think the girls)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Here's the FRER from today. Tomorrow is officially AF date... 

Muffin - guess it's two early girl guesses :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ha! Beautiful lines!!!!!!! I bet yall are over the moon excited&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
YAY!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful lines Mrs MB. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning ladies

hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend


----------



## pinkpassion

Morning ladies. Got home last night from my trip, I've been trying to read but couldn't comment always!

:hugs: to all!!

Mrs mb, congrats honey!!!!

5stars, thinking lots of good thoughts for you as your surgery approaches and I hope that you have lots of hope for after your recovery and getting a beautiful bfp!!!!

Almost 16 weeks now and I can't believe how fast it's all seeming to go. My friend is just weeks away from delivery and then it's a baby due a month until June :) it's going to FLY by!!! 

My friend that is due in 2.5 weeks has asked me to babysit her little one when she goes back to work, it will only be two days a week so not bad. I can't wait to see that precious little baby!!!! :)


----------



## frangi33

Wow 16 weeks pink! 

Mrs mb those lines look great. Glad you've got a prenatal appointment. I've not heard from my midwife yet but I'm not fussed as we've booked a private scan at 8 weeks for our own peace of mind.

Amber those Christmas gifts for your son sound like the ideal gifts for my OH lol 

Pato, wow picnic on a caribbean beach In november, yes please! 

Afm, all good here over 5 weeks now and I feel fine a little tired and times and I've had a couple of mornings of feeling rough but so far so good. Everyday my little bean gets stronger and everyday I'm thankful for it x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes I know Caribbean picnic on the beach!!?? :trouble: PATO!?? WE will not need any more sudden outbursts like that from you ma'am :haha: 

Well the time is passing way too quickly, I just can't believe it! Yall are seriously going to have babies before we know it. PINK 16 weeks that is crazy stuffs! !

I do hope everyone had a great weekend, and I'm soooo excited for Christmas myself. Luv all my girls &#9825;&#9825; 

Afm 8 dpo :coffee: praying, hoping, & loving the babies I already have. If I am supposed to be blessed with another I'll take it !! Hehehe


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies! It's back to work time after the holiday weekend. Hope everyone travelled safely. 

Muffin - I got the box and they are new FRERs.. BOO!!! When are you testing?

Frangi and Pink - Thank you. I really can't believe it :) 

Frangi - I was kind of surprised they wait pretty much a month a month until the first appointment but I suppose it makes sense... Good for you for booking a private scan! I can't believe our doctors aren't as excited as we are, lol.

AFM: 13 DPO and FF predicted AF today based on my O day. Don't think the witch will be showing her face. No AF cramps, no spotting - fingers crossed it stays that way!!! I want to say I'm pretty low on symptoms which I would imagine is normal at 4 weeks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb, do we get some more line porn today??
Very normal not to have symptoms yet, and if you get any cramping don't stress, it's normal!!! So happy for you hun!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - LOL!!! I thought you ladies were sick of me posting line porn. I have five more FRER's, 2 Digis and 1 cheapie... Yeah, I wasn't supposed to start testing until today so I had a nice stash coming, lol. I can POAS for a long time...
 



Attached Files:







113015.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so happy for you Mrs mb! Your lines look amazing!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the lines mrs.mb they look perfect! 
I'm testing Wednesday 10 dpo unless I cave tomorrow. .


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome Mrs mb.. and I could never get tired of looking at a bfp :rofl:

Muffin, be strong!!!! Or don't because we all like obsessing over tests!!! :haha: and I can't believe you've lasted this long.. I usually start at 4 dpo :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - Happy 12 weeks!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I would share my stash if you were closer so you wouldn't have to wait :haha:

Pink - I know, there's something about those lines that just makes me want to see them come up again and again.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks girly! I can't believe I'm already almost done with first tri!


----------



## ashleyg

12 week bump! Trying out this chalkboard thing this pregnancy :haha: I'm also thinking I might order a pregnancy week banner from etsy and do that instead. They have some super cute ones!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FLArmyWife

Super cute pic ash. Happy 2nd tri

awesome progression mrs mb


----------



## frangi33

Great idea ash! 

Get poas muffin we all need a fix :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - Amazing picture. I love the chalkboard idea, always have! It's perfectly adorable, just like your bump. 

Muffin - Yeah, what Frangi said... :coffee:


----------



## ccoastgal

Hello ladies,

I hope that everyone's Thanksgiving was well (those that celebrate it!).

Congrats Mrs. MB those are beautiful lines so very happy for you!

Amber I am so sorry hun since we are somewhat on the same cycle I am hoping that this month will be it for us! :flower:

I am loving all the bump pictures ladies! I can't believe in a few short months that there will be babies here so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am still having ups and downs that last month wasn't my month. I called the OB/GYN this morning because I am really worried about the pre AF spotting that I have been having because it mimics IB bleed and I have refused to test until I am late due to being afraid of seeing BFN. So I just wanted to talk to the doctor to see if we can run some tests since it just started three months ago and I never spot anymore. I have been off BC for over a year and fairly regular so that is what is making me think about it more. So just want to get checked out to be on the safe side. I am truly hoping that December is our month I am suppose to ovulate towards the end of the week. But not too hopeful anymore. 

Anyways sorry for the downer post. I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - our bodies can be really stubborn... We caught this little eggy on cycle 6. I do hope that your doctor can talk to you and run some tests to put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoast- hope your dr is able to give you some answers and you get your bfp around Christmas :winkwink: what a great Christmas gift that would be


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww coast don't lose hope luv, I am praying December is your BFP month :hugs:


Ahahahah!! Yall are crazy... I LOVE IT.. PINK you are nuts girl, even I haven't tested at 4 dpo :rofl: 

I would test but I literally have 1 frer .. that's it..(well 2 digi , & 1 ept) but they don't count) I will be going to the store tomorrow evening and I can buy some, but I MUST save the one I have for the am .. :) ... because yall know I'm n BFE &it takes me 4freakenever :haha: to get to the store. ..


----------



## ccoastgal

Thank you ladies. I just want to clarify that by no means do I think that I have had chemicals or miscarriages I am not trying to take away anything from you ladies that actually went through that. I just want to make sure you know that.

I just think that right now I possibly can have a progesterone imbalance which can cause the spotting before the period. Which would just require medications. That at least is what I am hoping it is.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok I'm going to the store tonight lmbo I just peed on my only frer.. :haha: it was an old 1 too :( what's wrong with me


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - completely understandable - the one way we don't pee on a FRER is when we don't have one... I'm still peeing on sticks because it helps calm my nerves, lol. How's that for therapy? I think professionals would be appalled... Where's the picture of that FRER?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well u freaks :haha: it's bfn but I figured I'd post anyways ahahah!! 8 dpo
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-11-30-17-34-40.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies just peeking in to say hi! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. DD had a fun birthday but I am so exhausted today! It was worth it though. I know I'll be doing all that walking still while 9 months pregnant as well I'm sure :haha:.

Ccoast and muffin: lots and lots of :dust: and :hugs: for you gals


----------



## Mrs. MB

But you already knew we are freaks :shrug: I think we are all comfortable with that :winkwink:

It's 8 DPO, we just wanted you to POAS... :rofl: I can't be the only one, I needed company :rofl:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Coast just wanted to try to help ease your mind. I started having spotting before my periods while we were ttc. I hadn't had that before. Some months it last four or five days, sometimes only one or two. My dr didn't seem concerned about it. We ended up getting our bfp on cycle 5. I am really hoping it happens for you soon girly!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know mrs.mb I'd be doing the same thing!!! :rofl: 

Well I'm seriously headed to the store lmbo 
Hope everyone has a wonderful night &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ccoastgal

TheTiebreaker said:


> Coast just wanted to try to help ease your mind. I started having spotting before my periods while we were ttc. I hadn't had that before. Some months it last four or five days, sometimes only one or two. My dr didn't seem concerned about it. We ended up getting our bfp on cycle 5. I am really hoping it happens for you soon girly!!!


This made me feel better! Thank you so much! I wonder what causes it. 

I finally got a call from the doctor's nurse and just felt like she completely negated what I was feeling. I wanted to be like I am a nurse as well and I know what is normal and not normal with my body. She said I am not sure what you are concerned about normally we don't book infertility appointments for a year since you have been trying. I said 1. I am not afraid of being infertile yet we have only been trying to four to five months. 2. I am concerned as these symptoms are new to me as in I have never had them since I have started my period at age 11 I am now about to turn 28. My nurses would never talk to a patient like that and make them feel like their feelings don't matter. Sorry just made me upset.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ugh coast!! :trouble: want me to come take care of that nurse for u luv!?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Coast I am so sorry the nurse was rude! They need to understand that we know our bodies better than anyone! I have no idea what causes it, but hopefully you can get some answers. Are they going to schedule you an appointment?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry your test was negative Muffin! It's still early though! Fx that something shows up really soon for you!!!


----------



## frangi33

I've got line eye muffin I get so excited to see a line that I imagine the beginnings of one. To me I see the start of something and if no one else sees it I think I need a knock on the head a with your bat!


----------



## frangi33

Poor you coast. You totally know your own body. I hope they get you booked in. 

Still waiting for a call back from our local midwife. Its only been 8 days lol.


----------



## Pato

frangi33 said:


> I've got line eye muffin I get so excited to see a line that I imagine the beginnings of one. To me I see the start of something and if no one else sees it I think I need a knock on the head a with your bat!

Well Frangi girl, Muffin would have to knock us both out bc I see something too:haha:


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....

Ccoast I know how frustrating it can be talking to ppl who don't get you. :hugs: They act like you have no idea what you are talking about...I hope they get you booked in for at least a consultation where you can have your concerns addressed...

Muffin....seriously, I got line eye big time today bc I believe I can see something forming on that frer girl....FX for you this month:hugs:

Hope everyone had a great weekend...

AFM....I believe I O'd yesterday, dtd 3 times....as it was a national holiday there wasn't much else to do:rofl:. Temp shot up this morning so I'm calling today 1dpo...:coffee:. I did have some weird stuff happen though, well for me weird....I had a headache start yesterday after the 3 bd, I had dizziness, and my nose bled....never in my life had my nose bled....today I woke up with really sore nipples, headache, bloat, hungry and when I ate, I feel nauseated....I put my temp into FF and it said 5dpo:saywhat: I'm CD15 today....I'm sure it will change as my other two apps put me at 1dpo.....bah humbug


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, you must also knock my head because I also see "it"!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato, that all sounds so promising... I hope this is your month!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, I'm sorry love, you need a dr and nurse who will listen to you. If you don't feel like you're getting that find someone else. I spent way too much time with a dr and nurse that didn't seem to care :/!!!! You deserve the best care and compassion!!! I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley adorable bump and chalkboard. What is the banner you are talking about? Sounds neat!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato: sending you lots of :dust:

coast- I agree with the other ladies, you know your body best.. push that they look into it


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I see that line forming too! Good luck! <3 xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Life is hectic here at the moment, helping my sister and mum out, kids possibly starting school this week pending transport arrangements and I got diagnosed with Aspergers yesterday and woke up to the cries of a brand new baby crying. My nephew was born this morning. I wont get to meet him as they live too far away and I know it's selfish but at the moment I'm happy for them but kinda glad and my own moods are very up and down. I'm thrilled for them and happy hes healthy but at the same time, she smokes, has a heart shaped uterus, doesn't eat a single fruit or veg doesnt take supplements doesn't take the best care of the child she already has and moved my sweet nephew 10 hours drive away. I don't know how to feel. I'm being brutally honest I hope no one feels upset by that.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I think, I'm a tad overwhelmed.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh Amber I'm so sorry you've got so much going on. You are definitely justified in the way you feel. I remember about 1 yr after my gram died from breast cancer I was dating this guy who's mom was just terrible, smoked, drank, was terrible to her kids, and yet she had beaten stage 4 breast cancer. I remember being so furious that someone like her was allowed to live on but my grandmother who NEVER smoked in her life, didn't drink, and was ALWAYS doing something for someone had her life cut short at age 56 just 6 months after her own mother died. 
I completely understand where you're coming from. We are all here for you in any way possible. Love ya girl!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you FLA for completely understanding me (pity party for one) I suppose it is just the anger of the losses rearing its ugly head. Let's just say there was nothing "chemical" about my loss this month either, took me right back obviously no the same as my 8 week loss but similar and it's knocked my soul a little. So to be woken up to such wonderful news and then been bombarded with photos... such sweet adorable photos made me feel like a gremlin when all I could do was feel overwhelmed with grief. yuk. 

But yeah he smokes drugs around the one they have and she smokes goodness knows what but has a perfect amazing baby (thank God) but it just makes me feel like I've done something wrong when all I do is the right things and spend my life making other peoples lives better. I don't know why I'm even trying to justify it there's no logic it's just feelings. I'm so glad I can talk to someone about them, I'd darent tell a single family member.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm so sorry FLA to hear about your losses. I have lost 4 people 3 grandparents and my dad all within 2 years so I know where this ugly emotion stems from and it is utter jealousy that others live a life of selfishness and destruction and live on while the good get taken and brutally too. I'm in a bad way today. I'm sorry ladies. Much love and happiness to you all and PLEASE don't think I'm thinking this about any of you, you are all amazing people and i'm genuinely happy for you all and honoured to be sharing all your journeys <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, just keep in mind that when you get your rainbow baby it'll mean that much more to you. I agree it is pure jealousy and anger that those that essentially waste their life get good things but hard workers are jiped.. I try to remind myself though that the good people are given the hard times because life knows they can handle it where as others could not. You are a strong amazing person and when you are old and have lived a full life I fully believe you'll look back and be glad for every moment, both good and bad. All experiences we go through shape us and by going through more and harder things makes you a better person in the end. Doesn't make going through those things any easier, just a way to try and help you push through the hard times.
:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm so sorry amber :hugs: I hope you find peace soon luv &little rainbow 


As for the rest of you pink, frangi, pato, amber, ... I know there's more! yall are seriously getting the bat !! :trouble: I honestly seen NOTHING ON THAT TEST ..lmbo!! Except the usual that's on all my test hehehe. But I took 1 with fmu and same nothin. I'm 9 dpo today and O'd late at night. I'm not posting a pic because I'm having Internet problems and it keeps saying file too large . Ugh!!! 

But I must say yall are the best &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Ok i finally got the pic 9 dpo bfn (I'll try again tonight)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-01-10-09-08.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin, fx that this use your month and they all aren't having line eye. I am on my phone and can't see pics very well so based off what I can tell no line. ... YET!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree flarmy I see nothing yet! Fx I get something soon!!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

Amber You have every right to feel how you are feeling. You have been through so much and your feelings are very warranted. It is extremely hard to see ladies who do not have to go through months and months of heartache not seem to care about being pregnant and complaining all the time and not even taking care of their body properly while pregnant. While you are doing everything possible to have that rainbow baby. I think it is safe to say that every woman on this thread has felt the same way as you at one time or another regarding the ones who take such a miracle and precious thing for granted. We are hear for you and noone thinks you are wrong for being jealous or upset at the situation.

Muffin I hope this is your month. :dust::dust:


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I have not heard back from the office. I kind of regret not making an appointment when the nurse asked if I just want to come in to see the doctor. I told her that I did not want to waste the doctors time and that if she can talk to the doctor to see if I need to come in or not(if it's normal). I just didn't want to be that crazy lady that comes in over a little change in her cycle haha (even though in my head I think the worst). :haha:

So we shall see. I feel like I may be ovulating now and I don't get to see my DH until tomorrow so I feel very out this month already. I wasn't even supposed to start ovulating until this weekend. Oh well I might start OPK's again and start tonight. I just felt they stressed me out trying to figure out what is positive. I hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Mrs. MB

I will catch up with everyone in a bit but right now pardon me I'm going to vent... I had my blood draw on Friday. I called my Dr. Office to check on the results yesterday since I haven't heard from them. They finally called me back this morning telling me I was positive but very low numbers and asking if there's been bleeding. She then said that I could've O'ed late and I told her I did O a week late so I was only 10DPO when the blood draw was done. She wanted to talk to the doctor but I have to fly out for a conference in a few hours so I just asked for a second blood test and got it done just now. For 10DPO I was at 24, Dr. Google says that's a decent number. What do you ladies think? I'm freaking out now....


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mrs. MB try not to freak out. I had low numbers with my son and everything turned out fine. It's more important how the numbers are rising. If you get a good number today that shows its doubling then that's all that matters. I am sorry the nurse made you worry. With my son, the numbers were really low and didn't double at first. The nurse prepared me for the worst. Then all of a sudden they tripled! Praying for you!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb don't freak out luv I hate it when they do that crap ... 10 dpo is sooooo early, ive been 8 weeks and called a office because I was cramping with my first and they said oh your probably having a mc, we will reschedule you.... then with another I had a ultrasound at 6 weeks and they told me I had mc because they didn't see anythi ng. ..yes well that baby is 7 yrs old now... :trouble: seriously ugh no worries !! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB just try to relax and hang in there until ur next results come back, ur super early. Sorry the nurse said that, so insensitive!


----------



## Disneymom1129

*Pato*, symptoms sound promising even at only 1DPO! FX for you!

*Amber* you're justified on how you feel for sure. That is so frustrating. Sorry there's so much going on right now, just keep your head up and you'll get through this. 

*Muffin*, it's still early! Hoping you get your BFP this month! :dust:

*Mrs MB *I wouldn't worry about the results just yet since they took the draw so early, plus your lines look great. It can be normal for numbers to rise slowly. Try not to worry! This is a sticky bean!

*Pink* happy 16 weeks, and *Ash* happy 12 weeks! I can barely believe it. 

*Tie* how are you feeling? Are you getting any relief from the ligament pains?

*Hopeful*, *Corn*, *Frangi*, *Teeny*, *mommy*, & all our other pg mamas, hope you are feeling well!

*Makeup*, *maybe*, *ccoast*, *comet*, hope you ladies are doing ok as well :hugs:.


AFM- got our hospital tour tomorrow evening. The hospital called yesterday for pre-registration. Makes it seem so real!

Oh and Happy December!:xmas12: The best time of year :cloud9:


----------



## maybe8

I fly out tomorrow...see my son Thursday...he graduates on Friday!

I am reading everything...wishing everybody the best.


----------



## Disneymom1129

maybe8 said:


> I fly out tomorrow...see my son Thursday...he graduates on Friday!
> 
> I am reading everything...wishing everybody the best.

How wonderful! Congrats to him. Have a safe trip :flower:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Disney! Yeah I went and got a prenatal massage last Tuesday. It was AMAZING! She focused a lot on my hips and tailbone. It made me sore the next day, but I have felt so much better since then!! Really hoping I get another massage gift card for Christmas this year! Now i need to get a ton of stuff done for Christmas and work on the babys room. Thanks for asking about me! How have you been? Can't believe how close we are! Seems like we just got our BFPs!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mrs. MB, when should you find out today's test results?


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe8 said:


> I fly out tomorrow...see my son Thursday...he graduates on Friday!
> 
> I am reading everything...wishing everybody the best.

 oh how wonderful! enjoy it and take pictures. he'll probably hate the pics (if he's anything like my dh) but you'll be so glad to have them. Have an amazing time


Tie- prenatal massages are a god send lol. I had one on Sunday and though not nearly as great as what I got before being pregnant, it definitely helped a lot! FX you get to have another.

Mrs MB- oh pink can tell you about some low low numbers hun.. it's the progression of those numbers that matters most. ignore what the nurse said and just know that, for now, you have a precious little bean growing inside. I'm sure your numbers will come back great.


AFM- Monday was the notorious everything goes wrong type day. DH got a speeding ticket, we broke our tree topper trying to straighten it on our tree, one of my dogs peed all over the bed, etc. Today though I found a silver lining in that I have been working on to bring our finances to a better place. Well I've gotten our electric bill down from $275 to $128! Sooooo excited for that. Also managed to get ALL the shopping done for our 8 family members on Amazon for $250! I made $400 on this rewards thing I do called swagbucks and so I now have extra play money for dh's gifts. Saw a sign for a retail store opening soon, it's Tuesday Morning, so I'm gonna go online and apply. Even if I only work 2 days a week once baby is born it'd be helpful. as for how I"m feeling.. it's all down hill. my MS is back.. BH very often.. stomach muscles hurting because he's running out of room and pushing outwards on my stomach.. so yeah... I just want to get through new years and then he can come.. even if it's 1/1/2016 and he's 4 weeks early.. just as long as i get through the holidays. I'm so miserable though and just want my body back.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie- Man that sounds AMAZING!! I'd love to do a prenatal massage at some point. Glad it has helped so much! I'm in the same boat as far as Christmas and getting stuff ready for baby. Seems like I had so much time, now it seems like I have no time at all. But I know we'll get through it :). 

FLArmy- Sorry about the rough day. But so glad things are looking up for you. These last couple months of pregnancy are rough. Just try and keep your eyes on the prize :baby: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - you are such a strong and amazing woman! You have been through so much and yet you keep going and counting your blessings. I have learned so much from you in the last few months and I am truly grateful to know you. Life can be such an unfair b*** at times. Feel how you feel my dear! That's what we are here for. I am hoping you get your rainbow patch soon. Your babies happy at the new school, you're pregnant with a sticky bean and you and hubby are happy and healthy. Does the diagnosis change anything for you? How are you doing with it?

Tie - So happy you're feeling better. That massage sounds amazing! Your LO wants more space to play. Come on mummy - stretch!!!

FLArmy - Girl, you need to start your own business teaching people how to save money! You're amazing! I'm sorry you're miserably. You know once your baby boy is in your arms it will all have been worth it. 

Muffin - Where's that Muffin BFP? Come out, come out, wherever you are! I will find you (creepy voice of the girl from Wedding Crashers). 

Pato - Sounds very promising! I was tired for a week after O. Just wanted to sleep all week long.... FX it's your month!!! 

Frangi - WTF!!! 8 days????!!! I would be banging on their door with a bat! 

Coast - I'm sorry. Doctors can be so frustrating. Especially being a nurse and knowing how you take care of your patients. Can you still schedule an appointment? Who cares if they think you're a crazy lady? As long as it gives you a piece of mind.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Guys is there still a chance for me ? I'll be 10dpo tomorrow which seemed to be a magic # , but then now alot of people seem to be getting earlier bfp? 

I mean i know I'm early but I figured something g would have picked up today .. Idk :(


Lmbo mrs.mb! ! I totally lol just now!!! Creepy voice :rofl: 

I wish I had something !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks disney and MB.

I know you ladies like seeing the hand me down cradle.. Well today i set up the little corner in the master for it. 
Cant wait for him to use it!


Muffin, dont give up hope. I think it is definitely possible to noy grt a bfp until later
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I love the cradle!!!!! Awww&#9825;

and thank you luv how many dpo did you get yours at? I remember you had the trigger so you weren't exactly sure but do you know?


----------



## Mrs. MB

So I damn near had a sh** fit all day today. Called the office and the nurse was with the doctor. So of course I had to pee on some sticks. I had a nice hold thanks to the flight... Here's the picture. I think it's time to stop testing... 

The doctor's office finally called. My HCG is 203 today. That's doubling time of 31.17 hours. The nurse didn't sound happy with the overall number but said it's a good number considering we started with 24 at 10DPO. No more bloods. She believes the doctor won't need to see me until 12/21 but she will talk to him tomorrow.... I asked if I should worry and she said no... Ay little one, please be ok...
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I love, love, love the cradle!!! 

Muffin - implantation can happen anywhere from 3 to 12 DPO so yeah, totally possible! The witch needs to go take a hike!


----------



## Mrs. MB

By the way I just wanted to share this.. my FMU and SMU are complete crap. I get half the result from them as I get from mid/morning or afternoon urine... Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin, i will have to go back and look but i want to say easily 11+ dpo

And thanks for the compliments on thr cradle corner. Makes me happy to know we are getting close


Mb great numbers!
Also yes i think amber has better smu than fmu.. I think it just depends on how long your hold is and hydration.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Here you go muffin.. As you can see i was like 13 dpo... My trigger shot didnt even get out of my system until 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb, my number at 9 dpo was 12 lol so your numbers are fine and your doubling time is great!!!! 
I'm in an awful mood, I'll tell y'all about it later! For now I'm going to bed :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh no pink... Hope some rest helps


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink yes get some rest luv :hugs:


Mrs.mb yes my smu and later is always better .. I think it's because your system gets going or something that's why they say smu for opk is better because the lh gets in your system after u wake up and get circulating


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you everyone for your support today. Again, don't know what I would do without you ladies. I am so thankful for your support.


----------



## busytulip

MB those numbers sound fine hun :hugs:

Awww Pink luv, hope everything is okay. Hopefully a good night of sleep will do a lot of good.

Muffin I hope you get your BFP soon!

Tie your bump is so cute!


----------



## frangi33

Muffin you've got ages yet! Keep posting that poas porn I swear I could see something on the first frer but not the second so we need a third! 

That nurse sounds miserable mrsmb, she needs some Xmas spirit I have no idea why she would have a problem with those numbers. 

Hey pink I hope you get some restful sleep hun were here for you x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Eeek, im having a baby next month!!!
Scan on 6th january so im hoping they will agree to the section on the 7th , il be 37 weeks exactly. My daughters birthday is soon after and i really dont want the section too close to it :( (16th january) I also have 3 eye hospital appointments for my daughter begining of february so dont want a section too late lol, im fussy haha! x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning ladies. :dust: for us all to have a good hump day


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> By the way I just wanted to share this.. my FMU and SMU are complete crap. I get half the result from them as I get from mid/morning or afternoon urine... Has anyone else experienced this?

I do too. I usually test in the evening around 7pm, thats when I see my lines...FMU sucks for me...


----------



## Pato

muffinbabes4 said:


> Guys is there still a chance for me ? I'll be 10dpo tomorrow which seemed to be a magic # , but then now alot of people seem to be getting earlier bfp?
> 
> I mean i know I'm early but I figured something g would have picked up today .. Idk :(
> 
> 
> Lmbo mrs.mb! ! I totally lol just now!!! Creepy voice :rofl:
> 
> I wish I had something !!

Muffin honey...I never get a BFP eary either. With DD I got a squinter grey line at 10dpo in the evening and got a faint pink at 13dpo....with EMC back in July I had a BFN at 9dpo and a BFP at 11dpo...so keep your chin up girlie:hugs:....I'm always amazed when gals have a BFP at like 8dpo


----------



## Pato

Good morning ladies.....
Pink honey I hope you got some rest and are feeling better today:hugs:

Busy...how are you doing honey:hugs:

Amber....you are awesome, truly...an inspiration to us all....:hugs:

Flarmy....I need to follow your financial strategies.....hope baby Aeneaus(sp?) is well and healthy....can't wait to meet him...

Tie....eeeekkkk I can hardly wait....so you're having an elective CS!!!....I've always thought of doing that next time around...with DS the midwife pulled on my cord and it broke inside of me.....had an awful PPH, all this after being sent home at 3:30 am that day after being told not to expect baby till after Xmas only to return at 7:30am in an ambulance..... 7cm dilated and no hope for meds. So yeah, I'm thinking CS next time....

Muffin....waiting on some FRER porn...:haha:

Mrs. MB....your numbers look fine to me:shrug:

Frangi, Corn, Disney, Maybe, Makeup, 5Stars, Coast and everyone....have a great day...:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

you were very close with spelling lol.. it's Aeneas... 

my financial strategies definitely work for my family but I know there are others who've tried some of the stuff I do and it doesn't work for them. 
the jist of it is though there is a sight where you watch videos and take surveys and are awarded points for doing so. you then can redeem them for gift cards. I have devoted about 3 hours every day for the past year and managed to pay for 6 months of hulu and make enough points for $400. As much as I hope to be able to continue when baby is born, I think the realistic possibility is that I'll probably only get to make about $100 if that. but it's been very helpful this christmas season since we're both still unemployed and are barely able to make bills. 
I also have done a lot to cut costs around the house (installing energy efficient light bulbs.. turning off the hot air dry on our dish washer.. making us switch to plastic cups and paper plates that we just throw away instead of doing dishes... we don't do laundry at the house because our washer/dryer unit only holds about 5 clothing items in a single load so we collect them and take them to the laundry facility at our apartment complex office. We pay $2 and get like a week's worth of laundry done).


----------



## pinkpassion

Ugh.. sleep didn't help... I think it made it worse. Now I don't feel good. Sore throat and headache and achey. 

My nurse called Monday and said my urine culture had high group B strep again (I was treated at 8 weeks for this same thing, already knew I was gbs positive from dd pregnancy ) so they wanted to do stronger antibiotics this time around so I'm on keflex every 6 hours. I know this doesn't sound like anything to some, but now I can't stop thinking the worst. I can't stop dreaming of and thinking that Elizabeth is somehow going to get gbs around her placenta or sac and it's going to cause ptl or stillbirth. I'm terrified. And I don't feel like I can talk to anyone about it... I feel alone in my fears!!
On top of that dd is having the WORST time eating and sleeping. Fighting me at all costs. It's really starting to grate on my last bit of patience, and I don't want to get impatient with her. I just want my happy, easy to sleep 12-13 hours, ate anything I put in front of her toddler back!!! :sad2:

Again trivial I know. So then yesterday I made plans to meet this lady to buy her carseat from her (long story) so met her downtown over an hours drive from me, she kept texting me telling me she was going to be late, then 30 more minutes, then 15 more minutes, finally after me waiting an hour and 15 minutes she pulled into the parking lot. I was so ticked off I told her I would only pay 'x' amount (10 less then asking) and she said no way so I said alright and walked away and drove home, which at that point I was stuck in horrible rush hour traffic, had to pee, considered peeing in one of the spare diapers in dd's bag, decided against it and held it all the way home. 
Also I'm trying to finish dd's room and dh said he absolutely hates the colors I've chosen, I started painting while he was at work and he commented when he got home and when he said it I just broke down.. I'd had enough and started bawling. At which point he looked at me like I was growing an alien head, then came to his senses and hugged me and tried to make it better by saying "that shouldn't be any surprise to you, I told you I didn't like the color when you picked it out!" But usually he says that and then once my project is complete he says he loves it. The man has no sense of imagination, :/ but, I love him to pieces and he tried so hard to cheer me up.

So anyway.. here I am, my house is a disaster, I need to put up Christmas decor and wrap presents and finish painting and decorating and it's all just too much!!!! But I want to do it all to keep my mind off the horrible thoughts I keep thinking about losing Elizabeth, because I'm just not sure I could be ok if that happened!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh pink :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. Idk anything about gbs but I truly hope that all will be ok and you'll have a healthy baby in your arms soon! (but not too soon)

Also, being a ftm, sadly no advice on your dd but I hope she gets out of her funk soon.

How rude of the lady about the carseat! she made you wait forever and wouldn't take $10 less?! ugh

and someone get the bat so your dh can learn to be a bit more sensitive. Even if he didn't mean it to come off the way it did, it still was upsetting and he should have known better. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning ladies & happy Wednesday! 

Mrs MB I'm so glad your numbers are good, what a relief that must be. 

Muffin wishing & hoping & praying we see two lines today! You still have plenty of time to get that BFP this cycle. 

Tie next month already!? Omg I'm so excited for you. I can't believe our group is going to be welcoming sweet babies to the world! 

Flarmy sounds like you really have things figured out to be cost efficient! I try my best to cut costs around the house and that saves us close to $60 per month but I'm not as good as you. We cut corners where we can though, saving for a house is hard work. 

Pink I'm sorry you're having a rough time hun. Sounds like you have enough stress for multiple people. Today is a new day and I have a feeling it will be better for you. Hang in there. 

Sending <3 & baby dust to all my other wonderful ladies. 

Afm it's hubs day off today so we're doing some Christmas shopping, seeing a movie, & maybe getting some lunch today. I just love spending time with him. I'm also hoping he will be able to feel some big kicks from Paxton. He always misses them because he works nights and of course that's when Pax is most active.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - so excited for you to see your baby boy! How long is your trip going to be?

Pink - Yikes, that sounds like a bad day! I'm so sorry love. Some days everything goes wrong and you go to bed and hope that the morning is going to be better. I'm sorry it wasn't. Screw the lady with the car seat! Stand your ground. I'm sorry about your DD being difficult. Elizabeth is going to be ok. She's a strong little one and she knows how much you already love her and want her. I can only imagine the stress girlie. Massive hugs.

Pato - how are you feeling today?

Pink - have you tried ebates.com? Also, I don't know if you guys have marketing research companies around. My in-laws ran marketing research and you could go to a focus group and make anywhere from $25.00 to $200.00...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tasha I can't believe you are having a baby next month!!?? Oh my time flies.. crazy &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Pink I almost spit out my tea when I read you may use dds diaper :rofl: that's hilarious! ! Well I'm sorry things are goin a little nutty luv and you can borrow the bat ANYTIME :trouble: 

Afm.. 10 dpo bfn on frer very stark white so I didn't bother posting it's getting discouraging because it's been soo long now, I mean lo is gonna be 2 in March & I'd say we haven't been careful since she was just 6 months old? but it's OK , when & if... it will happen ... &#9825;&#9825; & my dr. App. Is on 15th. Also.

Hope all my luvies have a wonderful day. &#9825;


----------



## busytulip

Mrs. MB said:


> Busy - so excited for you to see your baby boy! How long is your trip going to be?

I don't think you meant that for me hun.


*muffin* :hugs:

*hopeful *enjoy the day with your hubby :)

I'm excited to start seeing newborn pics :dance: Won't be long now

*FLArmy *I feel like I'm just on repeat but you really are doing a fantastic job

*pink *I hope that you are able to find a great deal on a seat


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: ladies. I put dd back to sleep and we slept for another 3 hours. Greatly needed for both of us for sure!!! I'm exhausted!!! 
The car seat thing will work out. On my way home I realized that it wasn't meant to be. The story was I was going to buy a brand new one on amazon but then someone posted one for sale 3 months old for 125, the exact one I wanted, so I asked if they would take 100 because I can buy a brand new one for 150 on amazon, so they agreed. Well the seat wasn't in as good of condition as they stated plus I waited so long so I asked her to take 90, fair deal in my opinion. So when I left I was initially very upset but as I thought about it I realized the new model will be out in February and this model will be on sale , so dh and I decided to watch it and nab it when it goes on sale! Anyway, I'm better now that I've had more sleep and I drank some hot tea for my throat!!! I deserve a big mac, large fries, a shake (to dip my fries in), and a glass of eggnog!!! Think I'll indulge myself today, for all my troubles :rofl:... 

And muffin, yeah considering peeing in dd's diaper is not one of my best ideas :rofl: , just glad I didn't do it... my luck I would have wrecked and then would have had to explain the mess in my seat :rofl:


----------



## Disneymom1129

*Mrs MB* your numbers are GREAT don't let that darn nurse scare you! Not to mention your lines are super strong. Little bean is sticking :thumbup:. 

*Tasha* I am so excited for you! Your baby girl will be the first cute baby face we get to see out of this group! Ahhh!

*Pink* sorry about the bad day. Sounds crummy for sure. Things will look up, hang in there :flower:. Try not to worry about little Elizabeth, she will be just fine! 

*FLArmy* I always sign up for those types of sites but never follow through with them, I just don't have the time. Maybe you can keep up with SB when baby boy naps though.

*Hopeful* have a fun day with hubby! Sounds like my kind of day. Although I'm not sure I'd be able to sit through a movie anymore. 

*Pato*, *busy*, *muffin*, everyone else I may have left out which is not intentional, hope you ladies are well :hugs:. Muffin, where's our POAS porn??


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok for you addicts, here was this am bfn test I will test again tonight , I may cry soon :(
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-02-12-19-38.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - no, no, no!!! No crying! I'm sorry girlie. I would say jumping husband the way you did this month should be an automatic BFP! 

Busy - so sorry, I meant that for Maybe8. Yikes, sorry!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I'm sorry :hugs: why is #5 being so stubborn?! :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Idk corn :( I'm thinking I'm getting sad but it will be ok, no crying today!
I do know when #5 decides to come it's gonna be a automatic TIME OUT :haha:

Mrs.mb atleast we had fun or I had fun trying!! :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy- no worries hun. I know i double post a bit of what I put on my journal here so you don't have to repeat yourself :hugs:

is this week over yet? It just gets worse and worse

Hope you ladies are having a better week.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin lots of :hugs: :hugs: for you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

If anyone has heard about the San Bernardino shooting that happened today, it happened not too far from us. I went to college right down the street from the building actually. All our schools are even on lockdown since the shooters got away. This makes me so sad and angry. To be honest I am scared to even go out tonight to the hospital tour since they're still on the loose. Hope they catch those scumbags soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Be safe Disney!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So scary Disney!!!! Please stay safe! I hope they catch those horrible people soon too! Please keep us updated! 

I am sorry about the negative Muffin! Still have my fx for you!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

My whole family had come down with a nasty cold. Sooo not fun. My husband seems to be almost over it, but it's holding on a little longer with me and both kiddos. Really hoping it goes away soon! So hard when you can't really take any medicine! On another note, I had to get my son allergy tested today. He has had a lingering cough for about a month and a half. Found out he does not have any allergies but has acute asthma. Dr said it should go away soon and gave us a prescription for two weeks. Not fun but thankful he doesn't have allergies.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh my goodness disney be safe girl!!
My cousin & his wife are stationed about 2 hours from there, I know that's kinda far, but scary anyway!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies. Well just got a call that the hospital tour was cancelled because of the crisis anyway. So now I go in two weeks. What a nightmare!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I'm in Anaheim for a law enforcement conference and it's all the talk here. I hope that they neutralize the threat soon and you can feel safe.

Muffin - Hugs, big hugs!!!

FLArmy - So sorry you're still not feeling good.

Tie - Yikes! I hope you feel better soon. I'm glad your son doesn't have allergies and fx asthma doesn't linger


----------



## busytulip

No worries here MB :winkwink: It's hard keeping track of who's who and doing what...especially if you are on your phone.

Disney I'm sorry that the hospital tour had to be rescheduled. Feeling so horrible for the families of those that lost their lives today. :cry: I grew up in southern California so my FB news feed has been blowing up.

Tie I hope that you all get to feeling better soon. 

Muffin praying #5 is just on the horizon. It can be hard finding people to identify with when you have a large family and are TTC. Sending you big hugs :hugs: You are always so positive and gift us all with your kindness, I can't wait for the day that we will get to celebrate a bfp with you.

pink how in the world did you get DD to nap for 3 hours? You lucky duck :haha: 

I hope everyone is getting through the week alright.


----------



## FLArmyWife

morning ladies. HOpe everyone had a good evening and slept well. may we all have a better day today


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy :haha: ... she's a great napper if nothing else!! She was up a lot in the night so she was exhausted!!! I just fill her belly with food and milk or water and she sleeps! She generally either takes 2-2 hour naps or 1-3 hour nap!! I know I'm spoiled!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww busy Thank you soooo much luv, that brought me tears &#9825;&#9825;
:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well afm 11 dpo still nothin . I may be at give up day lol.. (i know I got my pos. Opk super late at night 1 am so I really am 10 dpo idk)
But here's a pic for the junkies out there :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-03-10-51-46.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy Thursday everyone. Hope you ladies are having good days!

Muffin - boo!!! Sorry #5 is showing how stubborn he is before even coming along! You are awesome and amazing! I'll send you my left over FRERs for that Christmas BFP :)


----------



## ccoastgal

So I only have time for a quick questions. I promise I will catch up either later today or tomorrow morning.

I am having af like cramping. I am supposed to be Ovulating this weekend however I usually only have O type cramps around this time and one sided not all over. But since last night I would swear that I was about to start my period. The cramping isn't really painful it is just there I don't know how to describe it. We BD anyways last night to be safe but I am so confused by this. Has this happened to anyone before and it turned out to be Ovulation?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks everyone for listening to me moan. What am I like eh? All your words are so lovely and reassuring, thank you! 

Mrs MB: Your number are great!Wow, that is such a nice thing to say, I don't know what to say to that except thank you and I just try count my blessing because I know how fragile life is and can be and I know the things I have are priceless. 
They start school monday just mornings 9am-12 to begin with. I'm a bit nervous for them. The diagnoses.... umm I'm having a hard time processing it but already re-thinking my life plans. I have decided that -though academically I can do very very well I struggle with the social aspect of -life/work/friendships. I've decided to take up art but not go to university to study it but study it in my own time and help get my paintings sold if possible. 
I want to draw on my feelings and experiences from life and transfer them into images that grasp people emotionally and they have no idea why. ALSO my best pees are SMU or early evening after lots of walking and no pee breaks. 

Ladies, I'm so proud of myself I have got rid of my FF my basal body temp thermometer and all my opk stuff and all tests. Binned the lot. We are taking the see what happens approach and if I miss a period I will test then. I'm excited for this. It feels lovely to be thinking of other things.

Frangi, I haven't caught up yet but I hope you have been seen by now. 

Pato, Thank you that's so sweet. I really don't feel inspiring but that makes me smile. xx

Pink, big hugs lovely. You seem really overwhelmed and frankly like you're juggling a bit too much at the mo. You probably should allow yourself just two days off of any tasks and just focus on being pregnant, exhausted a mother and wife. Take your daughter somewhere and blow out all the cobwebs breathe some fresh air. 
I'm unsure if this will help but, I find when my anxiety is high like that by writing down the projects I have to do it can stop those thoughts swirling around in your mind. As for the GBS there's not much I can say, except you have it under control and are doing the best for your baby and if you weren't worried or had some sort of anxieties I'd be worried for you. Us mums worry, it's our duty. :) 

Disney, thats so scary I hope you and all your loved ones are safe. 

Muffin, there's still time, many women miss a period before they get BFPS :)

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - I've had that before at least twice in the last six months. Back in June I thought my girl parts were just going to fall out but AF didn't start until it was supposed to. Same with October. I had AF cramps starting at O and they lasted until a week before AF...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber congrats on ditching the apps and craziness! I did the same the cycle I got my BFP, hopefully you'll have the same outcome. For me I could tell when it was o day because of cramping & spotting lol. I'm pretty much a cheater!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sorry to post all my test porn :haha: but I figured I'd test till I was out & call it quits, so here is tonight's. .. the final frer .. lmbo
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-03-18-45-56.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ugh, I'm going to get the bat if #5 doesn't show up soon!!!! I'm sorry muffin


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin, 2016 will bring your sweet #5 I just know it. :hugs:

Amber, I feel confident that your no-try approach will work!

AFM, I've come down with a head cold so I left work early. Never fails I get one every December! At least I'm not getting it on Christmas this time. Not to mention it should be done by our little vacation next weekend. So I'm kind glad to be getting it over with now TBH!

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Fx amber

I'm sorry muffin

Feel better Disney

Afm it officially looks like I won't get to take a L & D class. 
Had signed up for one on next Tuesday but now dh has a test Wednesday which means we won't be in Orlando Tuesday to take the test and in Jan he won't be available to take the class. 

I feel so unprepared


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Fx amber
> 
> I'm sorry muffin
> 
> Feel better Disney
> 
> Afm it officially looks like I won't get to take a L & D class.
> Had signed up for one on next Tuesday but now dh has a test Wednesday which means we won't be in Orlando Tuesday to take the test and in Jan he won't be available to take the class.
> 
> I feel so unprepared

That sucks :(. If it makes you feel any better, I didn't take a class with my first. Try not to fret too much because you will have your nurses to help you the entire time. I had a midwife as a nurse and she was a godsend. They'll help you with breathing and other techniques during labor.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry flarmy that stinks :( I always wanted to take a class, I never did at all though, something always happend every time


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies

I keep trying to tell myself that women have been giving birth without a class for decades but I just fear I'll have an anxiety attack from feeling unprepared


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good Friday morning ladies. Hope everyone has a fab day!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies! I've got to catch up on everyone!!! How are we all??

Muffin, I'm sorry about bfn! #5 needs a spanking!!!

Flarmy, it seems much scarier than it is. When you are in the moment it's not as scary as it seems as you approach it. I also didn't take a class!! Although this time I will be! I'm also going to a chiropractor regularly to keep myself in alignment and adjusted!! You will do fine hun, just try to not think too ahead at this point!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, yay for you!! It almost seems like when we stop trying or we give up or don't care as much if it happens that month, that's when it happens. Seems every time I've conceived I had either given up or stopped trying!!! Good luck love!!! I'm glad your head is in the right place!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, I don't have any advice. I just know anytime I've ever had cramping from O on its always ended in bfp!! That's how I just knew this time that I was pregnant!!!!


----------



## frangi33

Muffin I see a line on your frer what the hell?!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know frangi!!! you are the only one so far ;) 
I was hoping someone would see it!! :haha:
I had nothing on the others &last night's came up instantly, the pic doesn't show it well, it's a new frer so it is probably indent lol! 

But that was seriously my last so I have to go today and get some , it's ok either way...


----------



## Lost7

I'll be testing 8th December.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi lost , good luck!!


----------



## busytulip

muffin I see it too, but hate saying so because you have had horrible luck with tricky squinters. Keeping my FX'd!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome and good luck lost


----------



## Disneymom1129

TGIF ladies! Hope everyone has a nice day!

Welcome lost! :dust:

I'm still debating if I will do a class this time around. I am going to have my sister be my coach in L&D (SO was worthless last time, no offense to him lol) and she seemed interested, so I may do it for her. 

Muffin I know you said that was your last FRER, do you plan on testing again at all? Now that someone mentioned a squinter I think I see one as well, but the power of suggestion is strong with me :haha:.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol!! Yes I have to go to the store today UGH 
And it's better in person, but who knows with the new frers, I do have terrible luck :( 
Which I had nothing on the others and something on that 1 so I am a tiny bit hopeful, but I know better ..


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ok... I went back and looked again. I zoomed in a little more and the line was staring right at me! It's nice and thick too! Get your butt to the store now Muffin!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Welcome Lost. I'm so sorry about your losses and the difficult journey. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for a BFP.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol mrs.mb I am getting ready now!! Its still an hour beforei get to anything though!!
I am not getting hopes up though, this has happened before, and you guys may see me on the news with the bat at the frer company!!! :trouble:

I wouldn't go at all but it appeared pink immediately, and I could get a pic of it and it shows in the negative so we will see :) and my others showed nothin


----------



## Mrs. MB

Eek! Keeping my everything crossed and waiting very impatiently. We'll support you swinging a bat at the frer company!!! I swear, I bough the rapid result which is a regularly shaped one and it's so much better! I just don't understand what possessed them to redesign something that wasn't broken.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree 100% !! Idk why either sooo stupid! !


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ooooh muffin I've got everything crossed for you! Can't wait for you to post pix.


FLArmy here's a good article I stumbled accross and thought of you: https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pr...s-top-10-tips-for-giving-birth-naturally.aspx (disregard #1)


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I do see the line, but I didn't say anything because I feel like I always tell you I see a line :dohh: and I didn't want to get your hopes falsely elevated... although honestly I love it when people tell me they can see lines on my tests... even if there isn't one :rofl:

So ... speaking of your bat I need you to use it on me.... I CAN NOT for the life of me stay away from McDonald's.... I don't know what the heck is wrong with me. I crave it .. I need it lol.. someone take away my money and my keys and lock me in the house!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> So ... speaking of your bat I need you to use it on me.... I CAN NOT for the life of me stay away from McDonald's.... I don't know what the heck is wrong with me. I crave it .. I need it lol.. someone take away my money and my keys and lock me in the house!!!

Of all the things to crave, right?! :rofl: No seriously, I always crave their sausage and egg McMuffins. Sooo good. Maybe I am needing more protein or something.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! Lol I know I think me and ash and amber have had the worst luck ever with these frer! And im happy to loan the bat to u!! :trouble:


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I'm not sure if you remember but the very first frer I took this pregnancy y'all all saw the line and I didn't... it was annoying because in the pic I could see the "line" but not irl.. so I didn't trust it... so.. all that to say I hope this line is your early bfp line!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I do pink! &#9825;&#9825; I hope so to 

, but it's frer so I just don't trust them, used to if we got any kind of faint 'within a couple min" it was bfp.. now ugh it's I have to run to the the store and buy 50 more because it's probably an evap screwing with me ! It's awful. 


Well I just got some, on the way home now, I left kids with dh... :haha: .... it was probably indent though and if anything I'll have them for next cycle. .. :) 

Thanks ladies for entertaining my craziness


----------



## frangi33

Haha pink my dd was all grown on mcdonalds and bacon frazzles lol!

Muffin, I'm glad I've not got line eye. I really hope it's not an indent. imho it looks like the first inkling I got at 11dpo and at 12dpo I got my bfp so I've got everything crossed for you. Sorry you've been through so many frers at our command but I can't wait to see tomorrows results!

What dpo are you today? Any sign of the witch? Any symptoms?


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh man I love you ladies..

FX muffin.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Still on the way home, no frangi, no signs 11 -12 dpo 

I mean cramps but I get them when preg. And with af


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok... I know yall are going to kill me... I'm waiting till the morning, I only got 1 box (all they had is 1 box of 2 and then boxes of 3) and it's already so late tonight, surely if I am that line will have time to be a real line, so I don't go out of my mind, or if I'm not af will show. Please don't borrow my bat :trouble: 

Luv yallxxxxxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- we all understand and thank you for feeding our test porn addiction today.. 
Will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you in the morning


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok... I know yall are going to kill me... I'm waiting till the morning, I only got 1 box (all they had is 1 box of 2 and then boxes of 3) and it's already so late tonight, surely if I am that line will have time to be a real line, so I don't go out of my mind, or if I'm not af will show. Please don't borrow my bat :trouble:
> 
> Luv yallxxxxxxxx

:brat: :trouble:

Nah I understand! FMU will show a darker line anyhow :winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney :haha: it's all good girl I'd use the bat on you too if you made me wait!! ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

MUFFIN! I totally saw it but said nothing as I thought I was being neurotic with the last pic when I swore I saw it coming. hehe. so excited for you!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink!!!!!!!!!! my son was grown on salads veggies and a butt load of fruit....



and triple chocolate muffins, chips, fried eggs, bacon, family size chocolate bars a litre a day or orange juice, fresh cream cakes, chinese noodles, need I go on? lol! He's a genius so.... just sayin. My Butt was huuuuge after but hey, he was and is worth it :D <3


----------



## pinkpassion

hahaha amber at first I read the first part and was like what?! and then I kept reading and was like oooooooo I get it :rofl:


----------



## frangi33

Haha Amber nicely put ;)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am the same way!!! Sausage egg McMuffins were seriously calling my name for weeks! I ate so many of them! And through this whole pregnancy I have craved and indulged in all kinds of sweet breads; like banana bread, zucchini bread, pumpkin chocolate chip bread. And when I make some, I make a double batch and eat a TON of them! I just had my glucose test yesterday so we will see if all the sugar and carbs have been really bad. &#128513; 

Muffin I am soooo hoping this is your bfp! Seriously can't wait for your test tomorrow!!!! Eeeeek!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ha ha Amber! Your post cracked me up! I was getting all mad thinking you were bragging about how good you've been eating. Lol. Glad to know I am not the only one that eats horrible when pregnant. Both my kids are perfect and super smart so I don't think it matters. I should throw a salad in there every once in a while for good measure, but for now, I think some pumpkin chocolate chip bread is calling my name!!!! Lol. &#128523;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin I also saw the line but didn't say anything because I thought I was gong crazy lol I have everything crossed that tomorrow's test is super positive!! 

Amber you crack me up! I was about to get mad at ya there for a minute lol. I am really good and healthy some days and others... well let's just say I like my food ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks tie! I'm feeling a little crampy so idk :( and had some slimy ewcm a little while ago I don't think that's good I think that's maybe estrogen related so I'm getting kind of like blah . I may just throw out the opk next cycle and just go with the flow ..lol

Thank you my ladies!! I need a vacation from ttc lol!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Thanks tie! I'm feeling a little crampy so idk :( and had some slimy ewcm a little while ago I don't think that's good I think that's maybe estrogen related so I'm getting kind of like blah . I may just throw out the opk next cycle and just go with the flow ..lol
> 
> Thank you my ladies!! I need a vacation from ttc lol!

:af::af::af::af::af::af:
That witch better stay far away!

Ash looking forward to hearing how your NT ultrasound went!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn how are you feeling luv?


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - I can see a line ;) When are you going to test again?

Mrs MB - how are you feeling about that beautiful positive test girly? Still in shock??

FLArmy, Disney, Tie, Pato, Corn, Amber, Pink, all of you ladies...hope you're all doing wonderfully! :flower:

I will pop into the bad eating while pregnant conversation lol :blush: I have been eating HORRIBLY this pregnancy! Today I had Jack in the Box for lunch and now Pizza and cheesy bread with ranch for dinner :nope: I've been craving sweets and grilled cheese sandwiches with meat and salami :haha: Ugh. I feel like I am going to gain a ton!

I hope everyone is doing well! I feel so out of loop with you guys all the time. Sorry I don't check in more often! You ladies move so fast and I feel like when I finally get the chance to get all caught up, you're moving onto the next thing. Hope I'm not annoying you all with my random pop ins :wacko:

Anyways, just wanted to share...had my 12 week scan today. Baby looks perfect and my blood results from the first tri screen were normal. The tech was awesome and gave us a sneak peak of baby in 3D too. He/she was moving it's little arms to their face and chin and kicking like crazy. It still amazes me to see!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9









baby2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## muffinbabes4

I love that sweet scan ash!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Well I had a little brown cm when I wiped ...so I'm sure that witch will probably be here in the am :trouble: .. here we go again! And it's ok .. when the timing is right :) <---creepy smiley face 

I'll have a 12 day lp so that is much better and same as last cycle so we are looking better ...
Thanks for all the support my luvs :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Aw muffin :hugs: don't count yourself out though! I hope it's just some left overinantion blood or something!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning. Hope AF stays away muffin.

awesome scan ash


5stars hope you're holding up. When's your procedure again?

Maybe- hope you had an amazing time at your son's graduation from bootcamp. So proud of him

pink- just to let you know, I went and ate McD's on your behalf wednesday after the crappy day you had Tuesday lol

amber- here's hoping the less stress go with the flow brings you your rainbow baby

busy- hope you're doing ok hun.

mrs mb- how are you feeling?

bunny, butterfly, tie, hopeful, comet, corn, disney, lost, and anyone I've missed (in my defense it's 6:30am and I'm only halfway through a cup of coffee) Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely that's great news! Beautiful scan pictures, they r always exciting to see!

Muffin :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I hope you are well!! I hope af stays away!!! 

Ashley wonderful scan!!! Gorgeous baby!!!

Y'all crack me up, thank you for sharing your naughty eating with me!! I ate quite a few McDonald's with dd1 as well so I don't feel as bad, and I haven't gained any weight yet so I'm still good!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Af :trouble: 
booooooo. :coffee: on to next cycle.
Its all good , when the time is right it will happen ! 

I'm keeping occupied with Christmas , also, I'm surprising dh & we are going to the Siberian Orchestra next weekend for his bday, I can't wait! 

I hope all my luvies have a wonderful weekend &#9825;&#9825; I may be mia a few days ;) xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Boo :( 
you have such a great outlook muffin


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Awe muffin :hugs:
at least you have some exciting things to fill your time this month. 

So my mom has informed me not to go back on my babies r us registry because my aunts and grandma have already ordered things for me. Naturally, I am fighting the urge to see what they got lol! They just HAD to get stuff early because they HAD to get first pick lol I just love them to bits! :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry muffin :(. You're right, the holidays will help as far as distraction goes. That's so cool about the Siberian Orchestra, hope you guys have a great time.

Hopeful, I would have a hard time not looking too!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks guys :hugs: &#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - love you girl and I'm sorry about AF! You know, I can't pinpoint what worked for us last month but I also started 5,000.00 of vitamin D right after my procedure because my doctor thought it would help with my immune system. 

Hopeful - that's so amazing. Your family sounds lovely! Can't believe it's baby shower time for you! Time is flying :) 

Amber - I think it's a wonderful idea to draw out your feelings.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you for asking about me ladies. I'm doing ok. I think I'm finally settling into it :) still terrified of loosing it. I think I need to stay off the internet aside from this thread :) DH is really excited and he thinks nothing can go wrong, lol, so that's helping a little. I think I'll feel a little better after my dr appointment of everything is well.

I'm happy to be back at home and I had hemmorrhoids (sorry for TMI) the last few days because of constipation but it's finally getting better.


----------



## frangi33

Hey Ashley, awesome scan! 

How exciting hopeful x

So sorry muffin :( I was really hoping this was it for you. 

The only thing I did differently with this pregnancy was start using progesterone cream morning and night. I was convinced my progestoerone levels were too low and weren't stopping af each time I got pregnant. I guess in a way I self medicated lol but there was no way a doctor was going to entertain me as id only being trying 2 months and only had 2 chemicals. Still it seemed like a Big deal to me so I took matters into my own hands, who knows if it actually helped or not but I'm Gona stick with it till 12 weeks. 

I finally got a booking in appointment with my midwife, she's going to see me towards the end of December. By then we would have had our private scan lol x


----------



## frangi33

Hey Mrs mb nice to hear from you. It takes time to sink in doesn't it. Sorry to hear about the hemmarrhoids :( x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Awe Muffin, I am sorry hun!!! Hoping this next month will be it for you! Maybe with all the distractions of the holidays, it will happen. Fx! 

We got a ton of Christmas shopping done today. All the walking was not much fun for me though. I was feeling much better, but am now having some sciatic pain all down my lower back and bottom. Not fun. Maybe a good massage from the hubby is in order. He he he. &#128522;&#128527; Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Ashley, I meant to ask you, did they give you a guess on gender? Or did you get nub shots??? Such great pics!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - the baby is sooo beautiful! I'm in love with your scans :)


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies :D I'm in love with this little one too! 

Tie - ugh no :( I asked but the tech looked and said it was still too early to tell. I don't think I have any nub pics either...idk what it's supposed to look like though lol!


----------



## AliJo

I kind of want to join in, but I'm not trying at this moment! I am waiting to test though just because we had a NTNP spell and I plan to get back on my birth control. I just feel like there is a good chance I'm pregnant mainly because I got pregnant easily last time. Last time we were preventing, but we started to only prevent when I had a high chance of getting pregnant. As in a few days after AF and stopping a few days before. I felt confident in the before AF because my cycles were so regular. I was in denial over that being the cause, but I can't lie to myself forever. :haha: Part of me would love to be pregnant, but my brain keeps telling me wait.

I'm planning on testing around the 16th unless AF shows up. I hate how antsy I am! If I'm not pregnant I hope to be TTC in May! I'm excited for it!

In the mean time.. love to hang around! (I feel the need to be social!)


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's middle of the night and I'm only half awake so for now I'll just give s big WELCOME to you ali. Promise to give you a much better response at a more decent hour lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome alijo!!! We welcome all women in all stages here!! :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley lovely scan picture so so sweet, your baby looks so very sweet and perfect<3 

Muffin, I'm so so sorry hun I had so much hope to log on this morning and see wonderful news from you. I'm really glad you have an amazing trip planned, have an amazing time. 

LMBO at you all starting to get mad. :blush: hehehe. I'm not "one of those" No offence if you are of course :flower: I'm a curvy girl as you can see from my pics I love my fruits salad veggies AS MUCH as my naughty foods and I'm the same in pregnancy. That's totally my sense of humour so so very dry. (sorry) :blush: hehehehehe. 

Mrs MB. thanks my hubby bought me an art set and easel for Christmas and I seriously can't wait to play with it. I should show you the one I did before really. The only one I've done since school. I don't have any ummm, lessons I guess, like education so it's very crude. But I like it -ish. Could be much better but for a first go it's alright. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, please share! !!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi Alijo, welcome. I've been here most of this year and it's a wonderful group. Really supportive, kind and inclusive, you'll love it here. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

AliJo said:


> I kind of want to join in, but I'm not trying at this moment! I am waiting to test though just because we had a NTNP spell and I plan to get back on my birth control. I just feel like there is a good chance I'm pregnant mainly because I got pregnant easily last time. Last time we were preventing, but we started to only prevent when I had a high chance of getting pregnant. As in a few days after AF and stopping a few days before. I felt confident in the before AF because my cycles were so regular. I was in denial over that being the cause, but I can't lie to myself forever. :haha: Part of me would love to be pregnant, but my brain keeps telling me wait.
> 
> I'm planning on testing around the 16th unless AF shows up. I hate how antsy I am! If I'm not pregnant I hope to be TTC in May! I'm excited for it!
> 
> In the mean time.. love to hang around! (I feel the need to be social!)


:flower: Welcome. We welcome ladies in all stages and hope you find all the support and more that you need through your journey.
I wish you a quick journey to your next :bfp:



Amber.. I agree with pink.. I want to see a pic of this beautiful art work of yours


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Eeeeekk, Pink. :wacko: 

Ok, please don't laugh lol. It was my very first try and it's huuuge lol. I know scale is all wrong and such like. But my hubby likes it. I've tried to bin it and he won't let me. :haha::blush:. It has glitter paint and copper leaf in the hair it was fun to do.
 



Attached Files:







my painting 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11









my painting 1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLArmyWife

Very pretty. great job!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

<3 :hugs: amber


----------



## AliJo

Thanks everyone!! I'll enjoy getting to know everyone! I tend to fade in and out of these forums, but I don't plan on it. I just get so busy with classes!

Amber - I really like your painting! Don't worry about scale! Takes time to get it how you envision it. I say envision and not "right" because art is art and people form their own styles. I need to listen to myself. I like to draw, but tend to dislike it because it's not "perfect." I need to get back into doing it because it is always a skill I wanted enhance. I haven't done anything for awhile, but I've always had a natural talent. 

If your children ever show talent in art you should definitely encourage them!! I was never encouraged and always lost interest when I was young.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ali- no worries. We have several ladies who are busy with life that are only able to pop in occasionally.


----------



## AliJo

FLA - Thanks, hopefully I can stick around. I think I need it!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Alijo, 

thank you so much! I'm so glad you get what I mean. My brother and grandfather have amazing talent, my daughter is showing the same kind of talent at 7 and we encourage it as much as possible. 
I wish I'd had some lessons and things growing up but I never had any confidence. I still don't. But hey I enjoy it so much, why not. I too always dislike them as they don't come out right this is the only thing I've ever kept because hubby won't let me throw it away. I'd love to see some of your things if you are willing to share one day xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber, it is important to remember we are always our own worst critic :hugs: it looks beautiful. But I completely understand being extra critical of your own work. I was the same way which is why I don't do anything with painting/drawing anymore.


----------



## AliJo

Amber - I will! I need to open up with it. I don't have anything from my past. They may still be at my father's place. I didn't feel they were worthy of taking with me.. 

You will improve quicker than you think! My best friend's mother in law paints and when I first saw her paintings (4 years ago) she was good. Now though 4 years later those paintings look amateur compared to the ones she does now! 

I may be replying a lot today. I'm studying for a OB test (nursing school) so I'm sitting with my nose in a book and I keep occasionally checking this so I don't burn out so quick.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid -giving in, to my head demons. Poo to those guys lol! You have so much going on I wonder if it might be something you could pick up during this time in your life. It's something you can do in comfort in these later stages of pregnancy and could be good for you. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You totally should go get them. Wow that's amazing she's improved that much. I hope that happens for me too. lol.

Nursing is hard going, I just left my final year of Midwifery 6 months before the end. So I get the study breaks :) Good luck writing today. x


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- yeah. it felt great to paint the nursery. I freehanded all the lines because I loved the feeling of holding the little detail brush in my hand, face almost touching the wall, and having to concentrate on creating something beautiful. 




So I created something I thought might be fun since we're in the final 8 1/2 weeks until Sweet's arrival. 


https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=bd91f0a464b15c3ad437cb0fee9c37c0


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber, that painting is beautiful. You definitely need to keep creating, who knows what you can come up with. I always envy those with talent like that. I can rock some stick figures but that's about it :haha: 

Ali- welcome to our group <3 you will love it, these ladies are the best!! Nursing school and a toddler!? You must be super mom. I look forward to getting to know you through your journey, no matter where it takes you. 

Flarmy- I just saw your pool. I love that idea, that will be so much fun! Only 8.5 weeks!? He will be here before you know it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I know! I'm really nervous he's gonna come before we get everything ready. This morning I could feel movement at my pelvic bone... like a good 6 inches under my belly button!

Spoiler
I'm talking like maybe inches above my cooch..
Kinda freaked me out! anxious for my appointment next week so I can figure out when/if I'm getting another u/s. I am interested to see how big he is and how he is positioned.


----------



## AliJo

You will Amber!! I'll check next time I'm there.

So I had a question, don't know if any of you can answer. If you were on the pill, after you stopped taking them how fast did your cycle return? I saw that it can vary and was just curious. I had AF on the pill of course, but I haven't had it again since I took a short break from it. I had to go back on my calendar to see when it was because I wasn't tracking it. Of course I have no clue if or when I ovulated so I have no clue when or if AF is coming. Sitting in the dark sucks!  

So, I think I'm going to test once I get some pregnancy tests. Just to make sure.. I have no symptoms though so I'm really leaning towards that I'm not. Well, my face did break out so AF might be coming soon. It was also a pregnancy symptom for me last time. So again, no clue!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ali-
I did bcp for many years. when I went off it though I started having a normal cycle right away, however I have heard about it taking up to 6 months for some people to get regulated. FX your cycle starts to become more regular so you can track easier


----------



## AliJo

Hope - Nursing school and a toddler is a blast...... ! He has made it harder, but also easier because life is so much better! I also provide most the care due to hubby's hours. The real kicker is though.. I had him DURING my final semester for the LPN portion.. and continued.. 

Thank you so much for welcoming me!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- love you guess lol.. at first I started reading it going "who in the world.." so glad you put your bnb handle on there.


----------



## AliJo

FLA - Thanks for the information! I was just so regular before that I feel like I should continue to be, you know? I just need to know! I hate the pill to be honest, but I hate the other forms more. So I'll just choose the lesser of all evils ..


----------



## FLArmyWife

yeah. I think after a while of being on bcp your body gets used to being regulated instead of doing it's own thing so it can take a while for your body to kick start back into it's natural rhythm

I agree I hate other bc types.. I had the mirena and it was TORTURE. Every day for a year I felt like I had little butchers inside me cutting me up and stabbing me. I also ballooned and gained almost 40lbs! NEVER going back to that lol. Thankfully I take other meds daily so when I'm on bcp it's easy to just add it to the mix and I've never had a bad side effect from the bcp.


----------



## AliJo

FLA - I think it's somehow contributing to my weight gain/nonexisting weight loss. My appetite was through the roof. Without it, it hasn't been anything like it was. I don't know how to control it while I'm on it, but I'm going to have to figure it out. Blah!! My weight is also another reason I don't want to get pregnant right now. I need need need to lose it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

completely understandable


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - amazing painting. The hair had me drawn in from the moment I saw it. Without formal training? Girl, you have some amazing talent. You need to pursue it! Who gets to say what perfect is? I think it's perfect. If you're not after life like portraiture you can do whatever you want! 

AliJo - welcome! This is the new the most supportive and amazing thread you'll find! Stick around and you'll get to know everyone. I was on BCP for 12 years. When I stopped I had a withdrawal bleed right away and period 28 days later. My cycles odd BCP ranged from 28 to 32 days. I have heard that sometimes it takes a minute for your body to start working on its own again. 

Ladies, I can't believe how far behind I am, lol. It's 7:30am here and you managed to have a full day's discussion, lol.


----------



## AliJo

Mrs - Thank you! Yeah I'm kind of hoping that it's just taking a minute to come. I'm technically late if it decided to come right away. My cycles before BCP and pregnancy were really regular at 24-26 days.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I have caught up I swear. My cold got worse after I was feeling better, that always seems to happen :(. I have sooo much to do around the house and here I am with my head feeling like it's going to explode. Ain't no one got time for this!! Just wanted to check in and make sure everyone was well. 

A warm welcome to you Ali! I am anxious for you to test, and even if you are not pregnant, I'm glad you plan on sticking around with us :).


----------



## AliJo

Disney - Aw, thank you!! I'm enjoying being here with you ladies! I know part of me will be sad if I'm not! That's okay though.. I'll have my time either way! 

I'm so super proud of my little man right now! He's starting to get the hang of using a fork!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - oh no! I'm sorry you're sick. I've been up with the dog a lot tonight cause he's sick again and just overall exhausted today. Went to the gym and now I just want to sleep.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AliJo, I just had a look at my calendar and I was on the pill for only a few months and it came 28 days later, also I was on the implant for 2.5 years and it took 30 days to come I has periods from 27-30 days so when I stop it's like cycle day one for me personally. 

Everyone else, I'm so embarrassed you are all being so sweet about that picture. I take criticism better than compliments but I'm going to be a grown up about it and just say, Thank you. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB I can't believe you're almost 5 weeks already ****(happy dance)****


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Disney, hope you get well soon :( xxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Amber, thank you! It's terrifying but I feel so blessed.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I can totally understand, the fact it terrifies you just means you're ready for it and love your baby already, and that is ok. :)


----------



## AliJo

It's been 38 days since AF that would have been the row of inactive pills and it usually only lasts like 3 days so even if I took that week out its been 31 days.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It can't hurt to pee on a stick can it? They are cheap enough these days. It's very possible to get pregnant before your first AF off of bc. :) Whatever the outcome you will make it work. xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I am ready and I love that little bean so much already it hurts. I just need it to be ok. It's like in the TWW - you just wish you knew if you were or weren't pregnant. Now I wish I just new that he/she is ok and growing. 

AliJo - when are you testing?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Feel better Disney

Hope you ladies have had a great weekend


----------



## AliJo

I ordered some cheap sticks online and they'll arrive Tuesday. I'll probably test that day or the next morning. I didn't plan on doing it then, but why not.. they're less than 50 cents each. 

I thought about going and getting one today, but decided against it. I need to focus on my OB test tomorrow and I won't be able to if it does come back positive. I actually have 3 tests tomorrow. My OB final and an online test for the same class.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ali - oh, that's a lot of tests tomorrow. Good luck! You're funny, I wouldn't be able to focus not knowing :) I couldn't focus on anything and ended up testing early :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

GL on all your test Ali


----------



## AliJo

Thanks.. I need it  so ready for Thursday to come and go so I have some free time!

It's a double edge sword for me. I think I'd have more trouble studying/testing if I find out I am. 

If I am though hubby will find out on Christmas.. so I'll have to somehow hide it. He knows I got the tests and knows there is a chance that I am.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck with ALL the tests AliJo, xxx

FLA, it was a bit mental but nothing bad, so great. How was yours? 

AFM. My kiddos have just gone off to the new school for the first time. Lots of tears, putting so much trust in others is so hard for me. I hope they have a wonderful morning. <3


----------



## Jitter

Woah, hey guys! Yeah, so I read back in my facebook messages by searching for word "Period" to figure out when the last few were. 5th for October, 4th for November (not to mention, periods are normally around the same days. 4th or 5th.) But it's now the 7th, nearly the 8th. So I think I'm 2-3 days late right now? If I get a christmas baby as a gift for christmas, I'm going to be so happy. But I'm not getting my hopes up. Everytime I get my hopes up my AF comes and destroys my hopes and dreams.

EDIT: This is also our 13th month TTC.


----------



## AliJo

Good luck Jitter!! Really hope you get your Christmas wish!! 

Last night I felt crummy and thought AF would show, but still nothing. I'll know more tomorrow hopefully! 

Now to get through these tests today.. I'm not ready. I've been twiddling my thumbs with studying. I always put my studying off till the last minute. Which use to be fine before my son. It hasn't been working as well, but I've been getting the hang of it again. I honestly think I was just so stressed I couldn't focus. I'm a perfectionist and a procrastinator.. tell me how does that work??


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA, it was a bit mental but nothing bad, so great. How was yours?
> 
> AFM. My kiddos have just gone off to the new school for the first time. Lots of tears, putting so much trust in others is so hard for me. I hope they have a wonderful morning. <3

Wednesday dh and I got in our first argument in MONTHS and hadn't been speaking and he'd been sleeping in the nursery. Saturday we broke the awkwardness while watching football and sunday everything was all good, especially after I sent a "hurry home I want to -insert sexual suggestion-" :haha: I don't normally text anything like that so it took him a moment to respond back and all I got was "yes ma'am". later he said he thought it was a typo but didn't want to ruin it if it wasn't so that was all he could come up with. Today he starts finals so we're in the home stretch of SO many things right now. 
Awe.. I hope they enjoy the new school. :hugs:



Jitter said:


> Woah, hey guys! Yeah, so I read back in my facebook messages by searching for word "Period" to figure out when the last few were. 5th for October, 4th for November (not to mention, periods are normally around the same days. 4th or 5th.) But it's now the 7th, nearly the 8th. So I think I'm 2-3 days late right now? If I get a christmas baby as a gift for christmas, I'm going to be so happy. But I'm not getting my hopes up. Everytime I get my hopes up my AF comes and destroys my hopes and dreams.
> 
> EDIT: This is also our 13th month TTC.

:dust: :dust: Good luck



AliJo said:


> Last night I felt crummy and thought AF would show, but still nothing. I'll know more tomorrow hopefully!
> 
> Now to get through these tests today.. I'm not ready. I've been twiddling my thumbs with studying. I always put my studying off till the last minute. Which use to be fine before my son. It hasn't been working as well, but I've been getting the hang of it again. I honestly think I was just so stressed I couldn't focus. I'm a perfectionist and a procrastinator.. tell me how does that work??

Sorry you were feeling crummy.
GL on your tests.


----------



## AliJo

Amber - You're not the only one, I find it hard to trust others as well! My son was in a daycare once and I regretted it. She wasn't safe. Other than that we've managed thus far watching him ourselves or my aunt watches him. I know I need to find him one soon.

FLA - Thank you. I don't know why I felt crummy. Happens now and then.


----------



## ccoastgal

Wow my goodness you ladies move so fast!! Hehe. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. You will love this thread these ladies are amazing and I have been very blessed with getting to know all of them. They have helped me during this TTC time and reassured me. 

Muffin I am sorry that it is not your month! I was really hoping it was. Maybe you shouldn't use FRER's since they seem to always do that to you!

Amber I love the painting it is absolutely gorgeous! While I can't draw for the life of me I do like to paint ceramics. 

Ashley I love the baby pic!

For everyone else I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I don't think this will be our lucky month. DH has been sick with bronchitis and we have only managed to DTD once this fertile period. Granted I am still in my fertile week until Thursday I just don't feel too hopeful. I also have not been getting my usual ovulation symptoms. I had all over cramps a few days ago and sporadic EWCM( that was 4 days apart and very minimal). So who knows whats going on. 

Good thing is that I am supposed to get AF the week of Christmas and I am hosting Christmas at our place so I will be busy and hopefully can keep my mind occupied.


----------



## AliJo

Thank you! I'm definitely enjoying this group of ladies! Most support and acceptance I've gotten!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Monday Morning Lovely Ladies!!! 

Disney - I hope your head is feeling better. 

Ali - That's exactly how I felt when I first posted on this thread. I've never seen anything as amazing. You're in the right place :) :hugs:

Jitter - Welcome, welcome! Please have yourself a cup of :coffee: whatever you prefer and GL!!! We are all here to be supportive no matter what's going on. 

FLArmy - Oh no, I'm sorry you and DH had a big argument. I'm glad you guys are doing better. Look at you, naughty minx :winkwink:. One of my friends always says that he takes off his pants when his wife starts arguing with him... Can't argue with a person with no pants, lol. 

Amber - Hope the kiddos do well and like the new setting. Let us know how their day goes. 

Coast - You never know! We BD'ed once two days before O... We BD'ed a lot more all the other months... 

Muffin, Tie, Frangi, Hopeful, Busy, Maybe, Pato how is everyone doing?

Thinking about 5Stars this morning. Girlie, if you're reading hope all is going according to the plan.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, :bunny::sex: hehehehehe. :winkwink: Awesome way to settle some tension, I like your style and his too,to not say anything and just get home. yes! haha. I really can't wait for things to settle for you and see you relaxed. :hugs:

Alijo, you're so lovely I'm really enjoying chatting with you. I came to this group from another, because I found to be unsupportive and a bit cliquey/competitive :wacko: I don't deal well with stuff like that. I took a very long break from the internet as a whole after a loss a few months ago and was welcomed back with open arms, and apart from some bfp's and growing tummies it's the same as when I "left". :hugs: I love it here. I hope you do too. It can really help you feel grounded when you have lots going on.

Mrs. MB Thanks, how are you doing? Sorry to hear DH is feeling sick :( Thursday is a long way off though you never know. :kiss: Good luck.

Coast thanks you so much! I'd love to see your ceramics. 

Ashley how are you?

Pato haven't seen you in a while are you alright?

Jitter I don't think we've met, hello :thumbup:

Pink how are you doing?

Frangi 5stars and Tie, hey ladies :hugs:

Anyone I've missed, loads of love to you please don't use the bat on me my memory is terrible. :headspin:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AFM: The kiddos had a brilliant day (3 hours) I had nothing to worry about they both can't wait to go back in the morning yaaaaaay :yipee::wohoo: in just three hours they've identified where my daughter needs to be for certain subjects and have moved her up to the big class with the older children for literacy and numeracy lessons. Which is great as it shows I've been doing my job on the home ED side :happydance:

When they got home I fed them and took them out for a few hours and my teething nephew too, we had lots of fun, came home cooked dinner they've had a wash and are in night clothes ready for bed and it's 6pm. :happydance: 

I managed to get some christmas shopping done today and my hubby bought me a present for my birthday next May :blush: It's a diamond cluster ring. He's going to pay it off bit by bit I can't wait to show it to you all next year :D. 

Today has been a lovely, busy day. <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

ps) My happiness is clearly measured in emoticons [insert blushing emoticon] lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - hehe, Coast's DH is sick :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Amber!!! I'm so happy for your kiddos and for you!!! There needs to be more emoticons :happydance: :dance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

MB: Thanks :D and opps! Sorry -see what I mean about my memory? Mind you 2 hours in toys R us with a teething toddler and my two kids are enough to make anyone confused about most things haha. This close to Christmas too.... what was I thinking?! I really wish they'd hurry up and release shopkins shoppies over here ergh. I've had to import bubba and Jessy. (Anyone who doesn't have shopkins aged children in their lives will be like wha?! huh?!) haa. 
Anywhoo I think they arrived today but I missed the parcel. poop.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Mrs. MB and Amber! I am doing good. My DH and I stayed up last night working on the baby's changing table. We used an old desk that is the cutest shape and design. We took the legs off and added shelves. The other side has drawers. Now I have to wait for my husband to prime it and then I can paint it. I will post pics when it's all done. I am so excited! Also, I have my 30 week appointment today. Can't believe it! Could be as soon as 7-8 weeks that we meet our little girl! Can't wait!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am so glad things are going good for you right now. It is so awesome to hear about everyone's lives and all the wonderful things everyone is doing. Love you girls!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - not going to lie. Had to google the shopkins. They are absolutely adorable and I can totally see why your daughter is into them big time! 

Tie - glad you're good. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ok, constipation cramps anyone??? I had a surgery when I was 12 and it left me with some nasty intestinal scarring. I've always had constipation problems and ultimately developed hemorrhoids at the age of 23... In the last year or so I actually was able to get my digestion to start working properly. Now I'm in a predicament again... I started taking a fiber supplement yesterday but I'm having pretty uncomfortable constipation pain in my stomach. Anyone else experience this in early pregnancy?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad to see everyone seems to be having a decent Monday! 

I'm feeling a lot better today, I even drove out to work. Still not 100% but getting there. Counting down the days til Friday which starts our little vacation at Disneyland! We will be there until Sunday so I'm sure I won't be checking in. 

So with that said I hope we all have a great week!


----------



## AliJo

Amber - I had to look up Shopkins as well!  I think I have seen them, but never paid any mind to them. 

Tie - That sounds really fun making the changing table! I've always loved being crafty. I'm excited to see the finished project!

Disney - Disneyland sounds really fun! I hope I can go some day.

My tests didn't go as good as I felt like they did. I did awesome on the final and only missed one question. The unit test though I didn't do so good on. It doesn't make sense to me though because I could have SWORN I knew most of them on there. I emailed her, I wasn't going to bother looking at it since it was the last test, but now I have to know what the heck I did wrong. Oh well, only dropped me 2%, but still.


----------



## busytulip

Ali-welcome! Sorry you didn't do as well on your tests as you would have hoped. I had several LO's while going through nursing school, so I know how hard it can be. I'm also a perfectionist and procrastinator :haha: Don't beat yourself up too bad.

Tie-I hope that you'll post some pics of your finished project. I can't believe you're getting so close!

Disney-glad you are starting to feel a little better and hope that you enjoy your upcoming vacation

Amber- I'm glad that the kids did well at the new place, hopefully it's a trend. And you really did well on your painting

ccoast- good luck hun, maybe you'll get lucky!

Ash-lovely scan photos

frangi-when is your scan then? 

muffin-:hugs: so sorry about AF

hopeful- love that your mom warned you not to peek in on your registry, hope you are staying strong :D

5stars-praying for you dear!(if and when you pop in and read back)

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM: I'm thankful for a busy schedule. I began volunteering for a NFP that crochets/knits cradles, blankets, and prayer squares for families that have lost their baby in the 2nd trimester. It's nice to feel like I'm helping someone else, even if it's just a little.


----------



## AliJo

Busy - Thank you for welcoming me! I keep meeting new people.. hopefully I can keep you all straight! I also have troubles replying to things I mean to. So I don't think Amber is the only one having memory problems!
It's definitely been a battle trying to divide my time and use it wisely. I cram study and it doesn't work so well with a little one running around.


----------



## AliJo

Also, my tests won't arrive till Wednesday. Hopefully I can manage another day without any idea of what is going on!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love the upbeat mood in here lately. Bring on the good news and hopefully any bad news will keep away!! 

Ali- sorry your test didn't go as expected. That can be frustrating. PS my name is Ali too ;) well technically Alexandra but Ali pretty much since birth. 

Busy- that's awesome that you volunteer! I don't know how to knit or crochet but I do make sheets for my local nicu a few times a year. It's hard to keep up with it, I didn't do very many this year. 

Hubs worked a double today so I was on my own all day. I had a huge to do list and only managed to get about 1/3 of it accomplished. Oh well, I guess I need to get used to it lol I'll keep working on it tomorrow. I hope everyone had a good start to the week <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Just wanted to give an update: My appointment went good. I gained 3 lbs in two weeks. Lol. Stupid Thanksgiving food! Baby's heart rate was in the 120's, I think she might have been sleeping. I got to schedule an ultrasound for Dec. 21 at 11:00! Super excited to see our little girl again! Oh and I passed my glucose test! Yay!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, constipation cramps anyone??? I had a surgery when I was 12 and it left me with some nasty intestinal scarring. I've always had constipation problems and ultimately developed hemorrhoids at the age of 23... In the last year or so I actually was able to get my digestion to start working properly. Now I'm in a predicament again... I started taking a fiber supplement yesterday but I'm having pretty uncomfortable constipation pain in my stomach. Anyone else experience this in early pregnancy?

I have horrible issues with constipation and hemorrhoids, but they didn't start that early. I am sorry that you are already dealing with that! Hoping the fiber supplements help!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Great update Tie :D your scan isn't far off :dance:

hopeful that's wonderful that you are able to gift your local NICU. Sorry you didn't accomplish more of your to do list, but it'll still be there tomorrow :winkwink:

Good luck Ali! We love squinting over tests here :thumbup:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, constipation cramps anyone??? I had a surgery when I was 12 and it left me with some nasty intestinal scarring. I've always had constipation problems and ultimately developed hemorrhoids at the age of 23... In the last year or so I actually was able to get my digestion to start working properly. Now I'm in a predicament again... I started taking a fiber supplement yesterday but I'm having pretty uncomfortable constipation pain in my stomach. Anyone else experience this in early pregnancy?


Happy 5 weeks! :happydance::hugs:

Yes your digestive system slooooows right down in order to absorb every last nutrient it can for your developing baby. The best thing you can do, given your history is see a doctor and ask how best to manage this from day one. The last thing you want or need is to be in pain with constipation. I've seen how bad things can get so please see someone (In UK we see doctor) and draw up a plan together on how best to manage this. I would just say up your fibre intake and water but it seems given your history you know to do this already but you may need a little help in keeping regular. Over here we (the doctor) prescribes lactulose. This forces water into your motions to help things along but wont have you running to the loo IYKWIM. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

ALI, sounds like your tests went really well from over here, well done. That's a lot to juggle I think you did brill! 

Coast, Tie, Busy, and Hopeful Hey lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:

I can't believe some of this group are on the (under 10 week) countdown to baby time. Awww Soon this thread will have an influx of scrummy brand new chubby cheeked pink little baby faces. :cloud9: Amazing.

FLA through all the stress you've had, you sure have created and maintained a beautiful group of people and a wonderful place to come. :flower:

All of you are lush. 

Yes my daughter is shopkins mad, we even customise them... who knew that paintbrushes came as fine as three bristles... I didn't! I do now! :haha:


----------



## Jitter

Hey ladies. It's the night of my 3rd or 4th day missed period and I still keep burping. I also tmi had a bit of diarrhea before. Also a constant bloated feeling. No sign of AF yet. Still not getting my hopes up but this all just seems strange right? And I don't normally burp lots lol :wacko:


----------



## makeupgirl

Hi gals!

I apologize for not keeping up with you all. I've been having a pretty down few weeks. Not to talk about myself because I'd much rather talk about all of you but my depression seems to have suddenly gotten worse and I'm not sure why. I know I'm incredibly homesick which doesn't help the situation and Hubby and I haven't exactly been seeing eye to eye. I didn't ovulate this month which, to my knowledge, hasn't happened before so I've been hard on myself. Bleh.. just feeling down in the dumps and simultaneously feeling stupidly embarrassed about it. :blush: Sorry for the rant.

Anyways, so many beautiful bump & scan photos! I can't wait until you ladies have your little blessings and those who are still waiting get their BFP's! :happydance:

I'm sorry for not keeping up with everyone like I should but I'm hoping everyone has a great week! <3 It's almost Christmas time!!!!


----------



## frangi33

Hey Busy my private scan is Dec 18th I should be about 8 weeks then. I haven't got my date for the 12 week scan yet.

All good here, ms is getting worse but only by gentle increments so I'm coping. Its my bday tomorrow so doing my best to not make it obvious in front of family tomorrow!

Loving all the positive chatter on here, I'm struggling to keep up ;)


----------



## makeupgirl

frangi33 said:


> Hey Busy my private scan is Dec 18th I should be about 8 weeks then. I haven't got my date for the 12 week scan yet.
> 
> All good here, ms is getting worse but only by gentle increments so I'm coping. Its my bday tomorrow so doing my best to not make it obvious in front of family tomorrow!
> 
> Loving all the positive chatter on here, I'm struggling to keep up ;)

Happy, happy, happy early Birthday! :cake: Hope you feel much better for your special day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> Good Monday Morning Lovely Ladies!!!
> FLArmy - Oh no, I'm sorry you and DH had a big argument. I'm glad you guys are doing better. Look at you, naughty minx :winkwink:. One of my friends always says that he takes off his pants when his wife starts arguing with him... Can't argue with a person with no pants, lol.

Well part of the fight STARTED after a failed BD start (he went to lay down for a nap. I came upstairs, stripped down, and climbed on top of him asking him if we could work off some stress before he took a nap. he blankly looked at me and stated he wasn't stressed.. which then led to me getting dressed and eventually a big blow up about my stress and finances). so Sunday's sexy time was a big release after a stressful few days lol



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA, :bunny::sex: hehehehehe. :winkwink: Awesome way to settle some tension, I like your style and his too,to not say anything and just get home. yes! haha. I really can't wait for things to settle for you and see you relaxed. :hugs:

yeah it definitely helped dissipate the last bit of awkwardness



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM: The kiddos had a brilliant day (3 hours) I had nothing to worry about they both can't wait to go back in the morning yaaaaaay :yipee::wohoo: in just three hours they've identified where my daughter needs to be for certain subjects and have moved her up to the big class with the older children for literacy and numeracy lessons. Which is great as it shows I've been doing my job on the home ED side :happydance:
> 
> When they got home I fed them and took them out for a few hours and my teething nephew too, we had lots of fun, came home cooked dinner they've had a wash and are in night clothes ready for bed and it's 6pm. :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get some christmas shopping done today and my hubby bought me a present for my birthday next May :blush: It's a diamond cluster ring. He's going to pay it off bit by bit I can't wait to show it to you all next year :D.
> 
> Today has been a lovely, busy day. <3

:happydance: so glad the kids had a great time and you were able to get some stuff done. can't wait to see pics of the ring! 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> MB: Thanks :D and opps! Sorry -see what I mean about my memory? Mind you 2 hours in toys R us with a teething toddler and my two kids are enough to make anyone confused about most things haha. This close to Christmas too.... what was I thinking?! I really wish they'd hurry up and release shopkins shoppies over here ergh. I've had to import bubba and Jessy. (Anyone who doesn't have shopkins aged children in their lives will be like wha?! huh?!) haa.
> Anywhoo I think they arrived today but I missed the parcel. poop.

Oh man.. sooo glad I don't have shopkin obsessed aged kids directly in my life lol 


TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks Mrs. MB and Amber! I am doing good. My DH and I stayed up last night working on the baby's changing table. We used an old desk that is the cutest shape and design. We took the legs off and added shelves. The other side has drawers. Now I have to wait for my husband to prime it and then I can paint it. I will post pics when it's all done. I am so excited! Also, I have my 30 week appointment today. Can't believe it! Could be as soon as 7-8 weeks that we meet our little girl! Can't wait!

awesome for re purposing an old desk. 
Yay for 30 weeks!




Disneymom1129 said:


> Glad to see everyone seems to be having a decent Monday!
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better today, I even drove out to work. Still not 100% but getting there. Counting down the days til Friday which starts our little vacation at Disneyland! We will be there until Sunday so I'm sure I won't be checking in.
> 
> So with that said I hope we all have a great week!

So glad you're feeling better. enjoy your Disneyland trip.. you know this disnerd will be super jealous of you all weekend lol



AliJo said:


> My tests didn't go as good as I felt like they did. I did awesome on the final and only missed one question. The unit test though I didn't do so good on. It doesn't make sense to me though because I could have SWORN I knew most of them on there. I emailed her, I wasn't going to bother looking at it since it was the last test, but now I have to know what the heck I did wrong. Oh well, only dropped me 2%, but still.

sounds like you still did pretty well! congrats. 



busytulip said:


> AFM: I'm thankful for a busy schedule. I began volunteering for a NFP that crochets/knits cradles, blankets, and prayer squares for families that have lost their baby in the 2nd trimester. It's nice to feel like I'm helping someone else, even if it's just a little.

:hugs: you are such a strong sweet woman. how lovely of you to do something like that for those families. 



AliJo said:


> Also, my tests won't arrive till Wednesday. Hopefully I can manage another day without any idea of what is going on!

:dust: for patience and focus!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Hubs worked a double today so I was on my own all day. I had a huge to do list and only managed to get about 1/3 of it accomplished. Oh well, I guess I need to get used to it lol I'll keep working on it tomorrow. I hope everyone had a good start to the week <3

lol it's great practice for what's to come :winkwink: but glad you were able to get even some of it accomplished! We leave tomorrow for almost a month and I've done NOTHING to start preping the house.. and we're having friends over this afternoon so I REALLY need to clean up at least the first floor



TheTiebreaker said:


> Just wanted to give an update: My appointment went good. I gained 3 lbs in two weeks. Lol. Stupid Thanksgiving food! Baby's heart rate was in the 120's, I think she might have been sleeping. I got to schedule an ultrasound for Dec. 21 at 11:00! Super excited to see our little girl again! Oh and I passed my glucose test! Yay!

So glad you had a good appointment. psh.. 3lbs.. SUPER jealous! I did almost a 10lb creep in 10 days over Thanksgiving but dropped 8 of those 10 lbs since coming home from thanksgiving. I know a lot of it was all the sweets and water weight. 
Eek about your next ultrasound! it'll be your last time seeing her before seeing her in person! it's going soo fast!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA through all the stress you've had, you sure have created and maintained a beautiful group of people and a wonderful place to come. :flower:

:hugs: Thank you. I try my best to be a good moderator of this thread. I'm just so glad such an awesome group of woman were able to come together and become the most amazing support system ever. I think part of what helps me maintain though is it gives me a little distraction from all the stress in my personal life. Kinda gives me a purpose. Not having a job and staying at home all day I start to go stir crazy and this place always has something going on to help me not sink into depression. 

So glad we all found each other!



Jitter said:


> Hey ladies. It's the night of my 3rd or 4th day missed period and I still keep burping. I also tmi had a bit of diarrhea before. Also a constant bloated feeling. No sign of AF yet. Still not getting my hopes up but this all just seems strange right? And I don't normally burp lots lol :wacko:

:dust: Hope you get a bfp 



5stars- thinking of you

pink- HOpe you're well... you've been kinda quiet.

Hope all our ladies have a fabulous day!


----------



## FLArmyWife

makeupgirl said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I apologize for not keeping up with you all. I've been having a pretty down few weeks. Not to talk about myself because I'd much rather talk about all of you but my depression seems to have suddenly gotten worse and I'm not sure why. I know I'm incredibly homesick which doesn't help the situation and Hubby and I haven't exactly been seeing eye to eye. I didn't ovulate this month which, to my knowledge, hasn't happened before so I've been hard on myself. Bleh.. just feeling down in the dumps and simultaneously feeling stupidly embarrassed about it. :blush: Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Anyways, so many beautiful bump & scan photos! I can't wait until you ladies have your little blessings and those who are still waiting get their BFP's! :happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry for not keeping up with everyone like I should but I'm hoping everyone has a great week! <3 It's almost Christmas time!!!!

Do not worry about trying to keep up. We are a fast moving group and everyone does what they can
:hugs: depression is such a debilitating thing to go through. I struggle with it myself. I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. We are here if you ever need to vent or even throw a self pity party.. sometimes you need to wallow a little but have friends there to pull you out of it when it's gone too far. 




frangi33 said:


> Hey Busy my private scan is Dec 18th I should be about 8 weeks then. I haven't got my date for the 12 week scan yet.
> 
> All good here, ms is getting worse but only by gentle increments so I'm coping. Its my bday tomorrow so doing my best to not make it obvious in front of family tomorrow!
> 
> Loving all the positive chatter on here, I'm struggling to keep up ;)

Yay for upcoming scan! 
I recommend preggie pop drops.. helped me tremendously when I had MS.
HAPPY HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you're able to keep it secret until you're ready to announce.


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry I've been so quiet ladies! I'm trying to read along!!! I don't always have time to comment. I'm doing pretty good. So incredibly busy and wondering when it's all going to slow down.... I went to the chiropractor yesterday and apparently I'm all out of whack so I have to go again tomorrow and probably 3 times next week just to get everything under control!!! It felt really good to be adjusted!!! They give a complimentary pregnancy massage after every adjustment but it's a therapeutic massage and OUCH it hurt. She said it hurt because my muscles are so tight!! Hopefully next time will be better!!! I've got tons of projects going on. Hopefully we will get them done soon and I can post pics!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, constipation cramps anyone??? I had a surgery when I was 12 and it left me with some nasty intestinal scarring. I've always had constipation problems and ultimately developed hemorrhoids at the age of 23... In the last year or so I actually was able to get my digestion to start working properly. Now I'm in a predicament again... I started taking a fiber supplement yesterday but I'm having pretty uncomfortable constipation pain in my stomach. Anyone else experience this in early pregnancy?

I have problems with constipation before pregnancy, so as soon as I got pregnant it was terrible! My obgyn said I could take sodium glutinate which is over the counter. I take one every day and it keeps things moving. Diet alone didn't work for me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Sorry I've been so quiet ladies! I'm trying to read along!!! I don't always have time to comment. I'm doing pretty good. So incredibly busy and wondering when it's all going to slow down.... I went to the chiropractor yesterday and apparently I'm all out of whack so I have to go again tomorrow and probably 3 times next week just to get everything under control!!! It felt really good to be adjusted!!! They give a complimentary pregnancy massage after every adjustment but it's a therapeutic massage and OUCH it hurt. She said it hurt because my muscles are so tight!! Hopefully next time will be better!!! I've got tons of projects going on. Hopefully we will get them done soon and I can post pics!!

'
glad you're doing ok! the chiropractor sounds amazing.. getting all aligned will help you feel so much better I bet.. and hopefully the massage feels better as they work out your muscles..
Can't wait to see pics of these projects


----------



## AliJo

I go to bed and wake up to so much!! Not kidding about the moving fast part. 

Hope - AliJo was a nickname of mine growing up. It's a combination of my first and middle name - Alicia Josephine. I've had several nicknames but that was definitely one of my favs! 

Tie - at least there's a good reason for the gain! Thanksgiving food is always the best. I'm a Thanksgiving baby so I might be a little partial. Well I wasn't born on Thanksgiving but my birthday falls on it sometimes. I use to gain 5 - 7 lbs in a 2 week period.. I retained soo much water. US sounds exciting! Glad you passed the glucose test!! I always thought the drinks were nasty.

Busy - I bet!! I sometimes think people are crazy for seeing a line. :haha: I am wrong sometimes!! I'm more of a critic I guess!

Amber - Thank you! I was bummed because I could have gotten an A on the test but instead I dropped my grade more. I need to change my study habits! It's okay though. (Have to keep telling myself that!)

Jitter - When are you testing?? Sorry if you said at one point. I'm trying to keep up!! Burping.. that's an interesting one to me!

Makeup - I'm sorry you're struggling with depression. I have times where mine gets a hold of my life and it's one the toughest struggles of my life. It's like I have 2 people in my head fighting. My depressed self just wants to give up/not care/blah blah and myself fights it trying to point out all the reasons I shouldn't be like that. It's frustrating because depression doesn't listen. I basically feel like I just make it give up trying to drag me down for a time. 

Frangi - Have we met? I'm really sorry if we have! I'm trying to get to know all of you!! Happy birthday!! Hope you enjoy it!!

FLA - Thank you! You guys make me feel a little better about it! I did well overall so that's what matters! 

Pink - I've been needing to take a trip to the chiropractor for years.. I really need to get on it!! Glad you're taking care of yourself! Excited for the pictures!

Oh my this is a bit difficult on the phone!! Especially with my crazy toddler!

Now time to start studying for 2 more tests on Thursday then WINTER BREAK!!


----------



## Jitter

I'm actually going to test today! Maybe.. It's too early yet but I'm going to buy a test when the shops open. I can't sleep. Had like 2 hours sleep and then had to wake up to go to the toilet but now I'm to excited to sleep!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Jitter- GL on your test.. post pics since we all love our pee stick porn :winkwink:

ali- yes it does get difficult from a phone lol. I end up usually just reading from my phone and waiting to reply until I'm on the computer


----------



## AliJo

Jitter - Do you know when you ovulated? Excited for you to test whenever you decide to!


----------



## AliJo

FLA - For some reason it had BnB has been locking up 9n the computer. I think it is Chrome. I don't think I had problems on Firefox. It's frustrating!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ugh that sucks.. yeah I only use firefox


----------



## Jitter

AliJo said:


> Jitter - Do you know when you ovulated? Excited for you to test whenever you decide to!

I have no clue actually! This was one of the only months I wasn't checking :thumbup:


----------



## AliJo

Jitter said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> Jitter - Do you know when you ovulated? Excited for you to test whenever you decide to!
> 
> I have no clue actually! This was one of the only months I wasn't checking :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you often fluctuate in your cycle? For me more than 2 days late was cause of alarm for me because I was so regular. 

I also have no clue when or if I ovulated since I was just off the BCP.


----------



## pinkpassion

Btw... here's a recent pic of our rescue!!! We need to find her a home soon!! She's turned into such a sweet girl!! I've got a few people interested I just need to check them out first!
 



Attached Files:







20151207_193431-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









20151207_193703-1.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jitter

AliJo said:


> Jitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> Jitter - Do you know when you ovulated? Excited for you to test whenever you decide to!
> 
> I have no clue actually! This was one of the only months I wasn't checking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often fluctuate in your cycle? For me more than 2 days late was cause of alarm for me because I was so regular.
> 
> I also have no clue when or if I ovulated since I was just off the BCP.Click to expand...

I'm normally regular so I'm gobsmacked. I do fluctuate! The latest my period has ever been is 3 days. So this is surprisingly longer and last time I didn't have these symptoms. I feel like I have constant motion sickness and I burp too much. Can't wait to test but I can't get back to sleep. I'm to nervous/excited! :growlmad:


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness pink she is a doll!


----------



## AliJo

Pink - She's so cute!! Thank you for rescuing animals and finding them good homes! My step mom is currently trying to locate a home for a rescue. They found him out at their farm. Someone abused him. He was severely underweight and had broken teeth so the vet thinks they left him in kennel all the time with no food or abandoned him in one to die. He needs some manners and they're waiting for him to get fixed and he's good to go to a good home!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep, she is waiting her spay and then will be ready!! I spay/neuter every pet I rescue. And that's been many, over 100 in the last 15 years of working at a vets office. It's a small dent but I like to think I make some difference :)!

I'm waiting for some wonderful bfp pics from y'all!!!! Many of y'all have very promising symptoms!!

5stars, I've been thinking of you!! Hope you are well!!!

Amber, your painting is amazing, gorgeous!! You never have to defend your piece, it's truly incredible!!!

Corn, where are you hun?????!!!! Are you well???


----------



## AliJo

Pink - That's awesome!! I would love to do rescue, but we live in an apartment right now so it wouldn't work out! I did help with a few kittens. The two siblings I had went to a nursing home just down the road. They are spoiled rotten! Then the single kitten I had went to a couple who spoiled their cats. They leash trained their other cat so he could go outside. I miss that one. She was a feisty little one!


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Just wanted to give an update: My appointment went good. I gained 3 lbs in two weeks. Lol. Stupid Thanksgiving food! Baby's heart rate was in the 120's, I think she might have been sleeping. I got to schedule an ultrasound for Dec. 21 at 11:00! Super excited to see our little girl again! Oh and I passed my glucose test! Yay!

Glad all is well! Yay for ultrasound, can't wait to see!


Jitter said:


> Hey ladies. It's the night of my 3rd or 4th day missed period and I still keep burping. I also tmi had a bit of diarrhea before. Also a constant bloated feeling. No sign of AF yet. Still not getting my hopes up but this all just seems strange right? And I don't normally burp lots lol :wacko:

:test:


makeupgirl said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> I apologize for not keeping up with you all. I've been having a pretty down few weeks. Not to talk about myself because I'd much rather talk about all of you but my depression seems to have suddenly gotten worse and I'm not sure why. I know I'm incredibly homesick which doesn't help the situation and Hubby and I haven't exactly been seeing eye to eye. I didn't ovulate this month which, to my knowledge, hasn't happened before so I've been hard on myself. Bleh.. just feeling down in the dumps and simultaneously feeling stupidly embarrassed about it. :blush: Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Anyways, so many beautiful bump & scan photos! I can't wait until you ladies have your little blessings and those who are still waiting get their BFP's! :happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry for not keeping up with everyone like I should but I'm hoping everyone has a great week! <3 It's almost Christmas time!!!!

Sorry you've been down lately. I can sympathize. No need to feel embarrassed as you are not alone in how you feel. Feel free to vent here as much as you need :flower:


pinkpassion said:


> Btw... here's a recent pic of our rescue!!! We need to find her a home soon!! She's turned into such a sweet girl!! I've got a few people interested I just need to check them out first!

D'awwwww :cloud9:. Hope she gets a home soon! So great of you to foster. 

Where is our muffin?? Hope you're well hun :hugs:


Not meaning to skip over anyone! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs! Im here disney :) I've been keeping busy christmas shopping &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
Missed everyone so I figured I'd pop in and say hi... HI!!! 

Welcome jitter & aliJoe 

Hope everyone is doing great 
Cd 4 here ugh :coffee: 

Hope all my luvs are wonderful!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
Oh ...& almost had to use the bat at toys r us :trouble: .... that's all ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

I am so paranoid about going out Christmas shopping this year, especially with the terrorism that happened in my neck of the woods last week... sooo online shopping for me :haha:. Hope you've gotten lots done! I think I am about done. Makes it easier that I've already let everyone know that I can only afford gifts for my daughter this year. I feel awful but it is what it is!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney I don't blame you for being paranoid! I do alot of shopping online, it's just easier &, cheaper ....& thats all we buy for is our kids .. don't feel bad, your right it is what it is, and afm I have a birthday for DD right after Christmas and stuff is just expensive ! I give out my luv &#9825;&#9825; Lol


----------



## AliJo

Muffin - Thank you :) I still need to finish Christmas shopping. I _think_ I'm done shopping for my son. Still want to buy more for hubs, but I don't know what else to get. If I happen to be pregnant that'll be one of the gifts!

I went black Friday shopping (if you can call it that.. on Thursday) just to get 193 Duplos for the cheap. We live in a small town so I wasn't worried about it, but I get super anxious in crowds and absolutely hated it.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Whew, today's been a busy day. It's only 2pm and I'm sooo ready to crawl in bed already. 

Amber - thank you so much. I am so excited to be at 5 weeks! 

I got this, hopefully that means baby is doing well and everything is on track :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







Test3.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie - glad your appointment went well and you passed the glucose test - you go girl! I have my first scan on the 21st, seems so far away :neutral:

Jitter - where's that test missy? I get very excited about line porn :rofl:

Makeupgirl - I'm sorry you're having such hard time this month and your depression is being a beast. Is your DH being supportive? You vent all you want darling, that's what we are here for. Always ready to listen! :hugs:

Frangi - excited about your scan! Sorry about MS. When did it start for you? Happy Birthday!!! Yay :cake::flow::flow::flow:

FLArmy - Ay, sorry about that with DH. I know we've had that before too... Sometimes we are just not on the same BD page. Somehow for men that tends to lead to a lot of b*** hurt BS... 

Pink - OMG, that dog is adorable. What a great job you did. And what little there's of DD in the picture - she's amazingly sweet and gorgeous. 

Disney - yay, just a few more days until vacation for you!

Muffin - I love "giving out love." You're the best! :flower:

AliJo - Good luck with studying for the Thursday exams and can't wait to see your test tomorrow!


----------



## AliJo

I'm hoping they arrive before I go off to study. I should just wait till Thursday morning but I know I won't!


----------



## Jitter

It'll come! Give me 1 more day. I'd rather test in the morning and it's a little bit late right now. I'll buy a test this afternoon and use it asap in the morning. It'll be nearly a week if I can wait another day. I hope you understand :) But don't worry. I'll deliver the porn! LOL


----------



## AliJo

Jitter - Best of luck on your test!!

This is the third night in a row of me feeling crummy. Might all be in my head but blah it can go away. Not as bad as the last two nights though. Getting kind of nervous since I know I'll be testing tomorrow!


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm excited to see tests start to pop up the next few days! :happydance:

Yay for the 3+ on the digi Mrs MB! Little bean seems to be doing great!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb congrats on that beautiful 3+!!!!!!! You have a healthy sticky bean in there!!! And thank you, dd is amazing!!! She is so beautiful and happy and loves animals. It does my heart good!!!!

Can't wait to see tests ladies!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I seriouslyccan't wait for these tests eeeeeep


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies, I'm somewhere around mid cycle and counted forward 28 days from my LMP and my AF is due Christmas eve. LOL. 
Also update on my whole no charting, no temping, no buying tests, no cervical checking, no opks, no planning BD just letting the urge happen if it happens....... I've stuck to it yaaaaaaaay. 

This is the FIRST time I've stuck to it ever and I'm thrilled. I know it's only been a short amount of time but I cave like cycle day 8 usually and start pi$$ing on everything. LOL. My bank account is enjoying it too. I'm enjoying this way sooooooooo much more I can honestly say it's not going to be hard to not test. The hardest thing I find is knowing how many DPO I am. That means I know when I can test and I have no idea/will have no idea this month so the urge won't be there. 
That's my little update.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry for the delayed reply ladies. Tried to get on last night and it kept telling me the site was invalid :saywhat:




pinkpassion said:


> Yep, she is waiting her spay and then will be ready!! I spay/neuter every pet I rescue. And that's been many, over 100 in the last 15 years of working at a vets office. It's a small dent but I like to think I make some difference :)!

You are amazing. I wish more people were compassionate to animals. I hope when my husband becomes a vet that we'll be able to do a little more to help out the stray/rescue community here



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi luvs! Im here disney :) I've been keeping busy christmas shopping &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> Missed everyone so I figured I'd pop in and say hi... HI!!!
> 
> Welcome jitter & aliJoe
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great
> Cd 4 here ugh :coffee:
> 
> Hope all my luvs are wonderful!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> Oh ...& almost had to use the bat at toys r us :trouble: .... that's all ;)

:( I'm sorry about it being CD 4 but doesn't that mean santa could bring you a gift :winkwink:?



Disneymom1129 said:


> I am so paranoid about going out Christmas shopping this year, especially with the terrorism that happened in my neck of the woods last week... sooo online shopping for me :haha:. Hope you've gotten lots done! I think I am about done. Makes it easier that I've already let everyone know that I can only afford gifts for my daughter this year. I feel awful but it is what it is!

:hugs: I bet it is super scary to think about going out shopping. But remember, terrorist feed off the idea that they have put fear into people. I'm not trying to force you to go out, just to say it is still more likely to be struck by lightning than be involved in a mass shooting. :hugs: sorry military wife in me.
And don't stress about not being able to buy for anyone than your DD. 



Mrs. MB said:


> Whew, today's been a busy day. It's only 2pm and I'm sooo ready to crawl in bed already.
> 
> 
> I got this, hopefully that means baby is doing well and everything is on track :laugh2:

Congrats on the 3+



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - Ay, sorry about that with DH. I know we've had that before too... Sometimes we are just not on the same BD page. Somehow for men that tends to lead to a lot of b*** hurt BS...

it was just a lot of building stress and being turned down when I feel huge was the breaking point.. hopefully he's learned his lesson now.. which I think he has based off his Sunday reaction lol



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ladies, I'm somewhere around mid cycle and counted forward 28 days from my LMP and my AF is due Christmas eve. LOL.
> Also update on my whole no charting, no temping, no buying tests, no cervical checking, no opks, no planning BD just letting the urge happen if it happens....... I've stuck to it yaaaaaaaay.
> 
> This is the FIRST time I've stuck to it ever and I'm thrilled. I know it's only been a short amount of time but I cave like cycle day 8 usually and start pi$$ing on everything. LOL. My bank account is enjoying it too. I'm enjoying this way sooooooooo much more I can honestly say it's not going to be hard to not test. The hardest thing I find is knowing how many DPO I am. That means I know when I can test and I have no idea/will have no idea this month so the urge won't be there.
> That's my little update.

Proud of you to sticking to the more lax approached.. and maybe Santa will bring you a gift :xmas6::xmas10:



:hugs: to all our ladies

I probably won't be on much today. I have to get the house all closed up because we leave today to go stay with family until Jan 3rd. 
Today is also the 9yr anniversary of my grandmother's death which still greatly affects my mental and emotional state. It's going to be extra hard because I got a call from my MIL last night that a friend of my dh's mom.. whom was like a second mom to my dh while he was growing up.. is expected to pass any day now from cancer. I have only met the woman once but it being so close to the anniversary of my grandmother I broke down telling dh last night. So when we get to Orlando tonight he's gonna go over and see the family. I wish I was strong enough to go as support but I can't.. it just hits way to close to home. 

Anywho, so while dh is taking his last final today I have to close up the house and then we will hop in the car when he gets home.

<3 you ladies. Have a good hump day. Just a little over 2 weeks til Christmas.


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: flarmy!! The death of our loved ones is very difficult. You don't have to act like the strong one. Dh will be ok too. You can come together and lean on each other in private!!! I hope you have a great time. That's a very long time!!!!

Amber, I'm so glad you are doing so well!!! And I'm also glad that it's working for you!!! This cycle we were supposed to be preventing and for my birthday we just fed the urge. Unfortunately I know when I ovulate due to signs and symptoms lol so I was kinda like "well, that's that.. if it happens it happens!" And ... welll.... it happened which shocked me because I've never gotten pregnant on the first month "trying" so I think the let it be mentality really helped me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jitter

Jitter - where's that test missy? I get very excited about line porn :rofl:

You want porn? I deliver. 

https://i.imgur.com/EFZugkS.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Jitter!!

Thanks pinks :hugs:


----------



## Jitter

FLArmyWife said:


> Congrats Jitter!!
> 
> Thanks pinks :hugs:

Thanks, Idk what to think. Like I'm blank with emotion.. I'm not crying.. Just in shock. Took the pee test literally like 20 minutes ago and it's 12am at night right now. What do I do now? I don't have a personal doctor so do I just rock up to the clinic and ask what I do now? I have no idea what to do next. This is #1. I hope it's a sticky bean I really do. It's been 13 months TTC and I want my mum and dad to finally be grandparents. Like, am I dreaming? Is this real?


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: it's real. sending sticky :dust: to you

I'd research OBs in your area and maybe even meet with a few to find one you are comfortable with.


----------



## Jitter

FLArmyWife said:


> :hugs: it's real. sending sticky :dust: to you
> 
> I'd research OBs in your area and maybe even meet with a few to find one you are comfortable with.

Thanks <3 There aren't many around my area. I think one wants my private health insurance details and I don't have private insurance lol


----------



## AliJo

Jitter - Yay!!! Excited for you!! Won't get mine till UPS shows up. Watch them take their time today!! Then I won't be able to test till tonight. BUT YAY!! May this little one stick with you! Definitely look around for an OB don't just settle! I kind of did with my first due to convenience and although I had a decent birth experience it was on my part for being accepting. 

FLA - I understand the loss of a grandmother. I was super close to mine and she might as well have been my mother. I was going through a tough time with my family and what not and she was my rock. She got inflammatory breast cancer which is the most aggressive form where only about 30% survive and unfortunately she was not part of that. My floor fell out from underneath my feet with her loss then life at home got worse to top it off. It never gets better.. it just gets different. 

Amber - It's good to take a break! Not to give you hope, but a lot of times that's when it happens for people! 

I feel a bit nauseous this morning. Nothing necessary "new" for me. I tend to feel like this now and then. I think it's stress. I couldn't sleep.. I usually don't get up until DS gets up, but I had to pee really bad and I'm anxious.

So he's been sleeping with us almost the entire time. I don't regret it, but I do need to think about trying to get him to start sleeping on his own. I'm not sure how to go about it. He HATES his crib :/ I thought about going to a toddler bed and the way our apartment is I could put a gate up and the only place he could go is our room. I just don't know.


----------



## AliJo

Jitter - Yay!!! Excited for you!! Won't get mine till UPS shows up. Watch them take their time today!! Then I won't be able to test till tonight. BUT YAY!! May this little one stick with you! Definitely look around for an OB don't just settle! I kind of did with my first due to convenience and although I had a decent birth experience it was on my part for being accepting. 

FLA - I understand the loss of a grandmother. I was super close to mine and she might as well have been my mother. I was going through a tough time with my family and what not and she was my rock. She got inflammatory breast cancer which is the most aggressive form where only about 30% survive and unfortunately she was not part of that. My floor fell out from underneath my feet with her loss then life at home got worse to top it off. It never gets better.. it just gets different. 

Amber - It's good to take a break! Not to give you hope, but a lot of times that's when it happens for people! 

I feel a bit nauseous this morning. Nothing necessary "new" for me. I tend to feel like this now and then. I think it's stress. I couldn't sleep.. I usually don't get up until DS gets up, but I had to pee really bad and I'm anxious.

So he's been sleeping with us almost the entire time. I don't regret it, but I do need to think about trying to get him to start sleeping on his own. I'm not sure how to go about it. He HATES his crib :/ I thought about going to a toddler bed and the way our apartment is I could put a gate up and the only place he could go is our room. I just don't know.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay jitter!!!! :yipee: 
Look at you going straight for the digi lol...
Definitely listen to the other ladies. Don't settle. I had a horrible dr with dd and was too scared to switch. I was just a number to them. I finally took charge and found the most amazing dr ever!! She looks after me like I'm family and that means so much!! I truly trust her completely!!!! As far as what do you do now? Are you taking prenatals with a good dha supplement? If not go get one and get started. Then just go from there lol. It is a bit whimsical when you get that bfp especially after trying so long lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ali- I don't have much advice for you on the sleeping front lol. I go back and forth with dd on her sleep issues. Most of the time she does great but lately she's been so hard to get to sleep. I finally resorted to putting her in her rock n play and letting her fall asleep, then moving her to her crib. Works for us for now lol! (I mainly have to do this at nap time)


----------



## AliJo

Pink - I think it's mainly that he hates the crib so much. He didn't start out with it due to our living situation at the time. We couldn't fit it in our room. We were staying with my parents for a short time. We got out of there when he was 5 months and ever since then it has been a struggle to try to get him to sleep in the crib.


----------



## Pato

Good morning ladies...it's been a while but I've been good in reading to keep up but have been unable to post. It's been so very busy here in the office and at home, and by the time I get home and prepare dinner I'm almost too exhausted to eat...anyway...

First off the bat :hi: and welcome to the newbies Alijo and Jitters..I see you've both fitted in just fine, you'll be happy here. Jitters...OMG huge congrats to you on your :bfp:...I've been holding my breath the past couple of days for both you and Alijo, so excited for you....Alijo you're next. Need some porn baby girl..:haha:

Flarmy, so sorry you're feeling all this but glad you'll be away for a bit and hope the time helps. Sorry about Dh's friend as well. Praying for you guys. Loss is never easy and for me well it doesn't get any better or easier you just learn to deal with it better as time goes by:hugs:

Muffin...sorry about AF the *itch...get the bat get the BAT....:hugs:

Corn...you seem to be missing...hope all is well..

Disney....hooray for vacation time....enjoy it honey

Mrs. MB....huge congrats to you....5 weeks yayyyy

Ashley....love the scan, these beans are so gorgeous..

Tie....:hugs

Amber....so sorry about what happened but glad your new approach is working out...I'm so doing that from now on. :hugs:...also glad the kids have adapted well to the new sghool...

I missed a newbie...Lost7 I think....hope I got it right....:hi: and welcome

5Stars hope all is well for you honey, I see you on fb working out...you go girl...

Pink....Hope you're feeling better:hugs:

Frangi and Makeup how are you lovelies doing????:hugs:

God I so have to make notes before I start posting bc I forget so much that I think I will remember..:dohh:

So hope I haven't forgotten anyone...have a great day lovelies all


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm CD23 today....9dpo and judging from what happened last month I'm thinking I'll start AF soon. Started on CD 24 last month...stupse....AF due for Saturday though and tbh I'm not expecting anything so won't be testing this month. Next month I'm definitely going Amber's route...going carefree....less stress. Love y'all


----------



## AliJo

Pato - Thank you! Don't worry.. I plan to deliver porn! If the hubby saw this he'd be thinking "What the.." :haha:
I don't know what to expect from it! I knew deep down last time that I was. This time I'm at a complete loss and don't know. UPS usually hits town at a decent time. Hopefully it's before noon.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations Jitter yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay <3 <3 <3.

Big hugs FLA. xxxxxxx

Pato hey lovely! Thank you so much, yeah I just figure none of it makes any difference it will either happen or it wont we have unprotected sex and thats that. I will test the day my period is due and wont be posting any symptoms because again -no point. It changes nothing :) 

AliJo it's 7pm here in the UK I've been waiting all day lol! haha. No pressure. Seriously though you probably won't know how you truly felt until you get the result and see how you react to it to be honest. Good luck <3


----------



## AliJo

Amber - It's just 11 am here! Sorry I don't mean to keep you waiting!  Don't know what time you go to bed but you may sleep through it if UPS doesn't show soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

just a quick pop in to say thank you all for the kind wishes and thoughts

PATO- I truly hope your rainbow baby is right around the corner. You deserve it girl. :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Jitter congratulations! No denying it when it's on a digital :happydance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> I am so paranoid about going out Christmas shopping this year, especially with the terrorism that happened in my neck of the woods last week... sooo online shopping for me :haha:. Hope you've gotten lots done! I think I am about done. Makes it easier that I've already let everyone know that I can only afford gifts for my daughter this year. I feel awful but it is what it is!
> 
> :hugs: I bet it is super scary to think about going out shopping. But remember, terrorist feed off the idea that they have put fear into people. I'm not trying to force you to go out, just to say it is still more likely to be struck by lightning than be involved in a mass shooting. :hugs: sorry military wife in me.
> And don't stress about not being able to buy for anyone than your DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be on much today. I have to get the house all closed up because we leave today to go stay with family until Jan 3rd.
> Today is also the 9yr anniversary of my grandmother's death which still greatly affects my mental and emotional state. It's going to be extra hard because I got a call from my MIL last night that a friend of my dh's mom.. whom was like a second mom to my dh while he was growing up.. is expected to pass any day now from cancer. I have only met the woman once but it being so close to the anniversary of my grandmother I broke down telling dh last night. So when we get to Orlando tonight he's gonna go over and see the family. I wish I was strong enough to go as support but I can't.. it just hits way to close to home.
> 
> Anywho, so while dh is taking his last final today I have to close up the house and then we will hop in the car when he gets home.
> 
> <3 you ladies. Have a good hump day. Just a little over 2 weeks til Christmas.Click to expand...

Thank you, you're definitely right. I was thinking that all morning, how it has definitely shaken us up, but I will never be scared of them. My OB's office is less than a mile from where the shootout occured. So I was definitely feeling a little anxiety this morning on my way to my appt. 

Sorry you're having a rough day with the anniversary of your grandma's passing. It really never becomes easier, but we learn to cope in our own way. It's been 5 years since mine passed and I miss her every day. Even though my DD was a year old when she passed I'm still glad she at least got to meet her.

I hope you guys have a safe trip and hope you have a great time with family!


Jitter said:


> Jitter - where's that test missy? I get very excited about line porn :rofl:
> 
> You want porn? I deliver.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EFZugkS.jpg
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance: I knew it! Congratulations!! What a perfect Christmas present. It's normal to feel shocked and be in disbelief. Hope you're able to find a dr soon.


Pato said:


> AFM....I'm CD23 today....9dpo and judging from what happened last month I'm thinking I'll start AF soon. Started on CD 24 last month...stupse....AF due for Saturday though and tbh I'm not expecting anything so won't be testing this month. Next month I'm definitely going Amber's route...going carefree....less stress. Love y'all

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM- had my OB appt this morning. Doing real well as OB is happy with all numbers. I've gained 15 lbs so far, which means I gained 5 lbs last month :blush:. He says my weight gain is on the low side, and that he'd be ok with me gaining another 10 (1 lb a week for the rest of the pregnancy.) Idk about that, but I won't be upset if that it what my body wants to gain during the remainder (and I'm sure it won't be too hard considering the Christmas parties I've got coming up!)

Also found out that there's a slim-to-none chance that my OB will deliver my daughter :(. He's kind of at the winding-down of his career as an OB so he doesn't go on call as much anymore. So it'll be a miracle if he is on call when I have her. It's a little disappointing but what can ya do! At least I've been able to see him throughout my pregnancy.


Have a great day everyone. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations jitter!


----------



## AliJo

Every truck I hear I think it's UPS :wacko: Fedex came and dropped off one of Hubby's gifts. No UPS though.. those scoundrels! I just heard another truck and wanted to go see if it was them.. I need help! 

So I'm thinking.. the closer it gets to those tests getting here.. that it's going to be negative and it's all in my head. What do you guys think?? 

So I'm wasting time wrapping gifts. I was planning on doing the 24 nights of books, but didn't have enough and just got some more. I'm still going to do the remaining nights though. He doesn't sit still for very long books though, so a few may be a couple nighters. He likes interactive ones and I don't have very many of them. 

Disney - Sounds like you're doing great!! I'm afraid of the weight gain if I do happen to be pregnant. I gained 50lbs last pregnancy. A good 20-25 was water though. Still!! I'm heavier than I was last time when I got pregnant.


----------



## Mrs. MB

JITTER - OMG!!! That is AWESOME!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Major congrats! You do deliver in the porn department!!! So happy for you!!!

AliJo - if that UPS truck doesn't get there soon Muffin will pull out her :grr: and they're not going to like it!

Disney - very happy you're doing well and the baby Disney is all good! I'm sorry to hear your OB won't be delivering her. It always sucks to have one you really like that's about to retire. I'd like my OB before this one back... but alas... he retired 8 years ago. 

FLArmy - hope your trip goes smoothly. It's a long time to be away from home. I'm sorry about your grandma passing. It can be devastating. My grandfather passed away 18 years ago and I still miss him so much. :hugs: You are strong and you can tell your baby boy all about her when he grows up. We never forget the people that made an impact on our lives.


----------



## Jitter

I even said to myself "it's going to be negative. It's always negative." A few seconds later (about 2 minutes later) it said pregnant 2-3 

XD 

What can I say? I deliver the juiciest porn in town he he he. Thanks guys omg I just woke up at 6am with my fiance giving me a hug and kiss and telling me he loves me. He's in shock too but really excited :)

Is there anything I should be careful of especially in such early weeks? The baby according to baby Centre phone app should be due on the 11th august 2016. That's 12 days before my own :)


----------



## AliJo

Make sure you're taking a prenatal! Weeks 2-8 are the most vital weeks for fetal growth!


----------



## Jitter

AliJo said:


> Make sure you're taking a prenatal! Weeks 2-8 are the most vital weeks for fetal growth!

Would my chemist sell them?


----------



## AliJo

Probably, I just go to a store to get them. I don't know where you're from, but almost all pharmacies and stores that carry any sort of drug will have them around here.


----------



## Jitter

AliJo said:


> Probably, I just go to a store to get them. I don't know where you're from, but almost all pharmacies and stores that carry any sort of drug will have them around here.

I am in Australia :) in Tasmania actually.. such a small place. We are renting a 3 bedroom house and I am certain we will be here when baby is born. I know Hamish wants a boy but I want a girl lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

AliJo said:


> Every truck I hear I think it's UPS :wacko: Fedex came and dropped off one of Hubby's gifts. No UPS though.. those scoundrels! I just heard another truck and wanted to go see if it was them.. I need help!
> 
> So I'm thinking.. the closer it gets to those tests getting here.. that it's going to be negative and it's all in my head. What do you guys think??
> 
> So I'm wasting time wrapping gifts. I was planning on doing the 24 nights of books, but didn't have enough and just got some more. I'm still going to do the remaining nights though. He doesn't sit still for very long books though, so a few may be a couple nighters. He likes interactive ones and I don't have very many of them.
> 
> Disney - Sounds like you're doing great!! I'm afraid of the weight gain if I do happen to be pregnant. I gained 50lbs last pregnancy. A good 20-25 was water though. Still!! I'm heavier than I was last time when I got pregnant.

Hope that UPS guy hurries up! During the holidays ours always shows up super late, but I hope that's not the case with you! I always wanted to do the book thing. I guess I can still do it in time for the 12 days before. Anyone else do Elf on the Shelf?? :laugh2:


----------



## AliJo

I'm hoping I never have to do the elf on the shelf.. I find it a bit weird. :haha:

It's beginning to be one of those things where I hear parents doing it because their kids come home from school and ask why the elf isn't at their place.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I can see why people find the elf weird :laugh2:. My daughter really loves her though. It's the first thing she does when she wakes up every morning! She writes her notes for Santa. So it's definitely the concept that works for us. Not to mention when she's being naughty I just have to say "Snowflake is watching, yanno..." and she will straighten up :haha:.


----------



## AliJo

UPS came and... :bfn: 

I can't get my phone to take a good picture so I'll have to get my camera out. 

The control has hardly any color. Also though the last time we had unprotected sexy time was 7 days ago. Since I have NO clue when or if I ovulated I still need to test or wait for AF.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I think as long as you use the elf for the good instead of the evil! My cousin-in-law used to basically police her son with the elf so he got sick and tired. She didn't make it fun or anything, basically was trying to scare him straight with the elf. Otherwise I think it's a beautiful and magical idea. The kids are in Christmas spirit for so long :)

AliJo - Oh, I'm sorry. If the control line barely has any color maybe it's a faulty test? That's frustrating, especially considering that you're late.


----------



## AliJo

MB - It's alright! It's kind of what I was suspecting!! Now if I start feeling funny in a few more days I'll be wondering again.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AliJo, sorry it was neg. Oh so it still could be early for you then. That's so weird about the control line did you dip it for long enough? I hope that's the result you wanted? Or at least help clear your thoughts on if it is something you want sooner rather than later. Big hugs. xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry about the BFN Ali. Maybe test again in a couple days? Hopefully the next one won't be faulty.


Forgot to ask, did any of the other pg mamas due around the same as me get their TDAP vaccine? I got mine today. Need to figure out a way to have everyone else who plans on seeing this baby update theirs...


----------



## AliJo

I plan to test again in a couple of days. Probably every other day for awhile to make sure I'm not pregnant before getting back on the BCP. That's why I was originally going to test on the 16th. I just got antsy I guess!! 

Either result I'll be happy with. If I'm not then I'm going to work on shedding this weight so I'm in prime condition for next baby! My goal is to hit the gym at least 5 times a week during my break.


----------



## FLArmyWife

disney- my dr hasn't even mentioned any imunizations.. but I haven't seen him in a little over a month so maybe he'll bring it up at my appointment tomorrow


Thanks for the love ladies. Just really popping in to read up (sorry about the bfn ali) and say we got to my inlaws alright. I'll try to get on in the morning


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> disney- my dr hasn't even mentioned any imunizations.. but I haven't seen him in a little over a month so maybe he'll bring it up at my appointment tomorrow
> 
> 
> Thanks for the love ladies. Just really popping in to read up (sorry about the bfn ali) and say we got to my inlaws alright. I'll try to get on in the morning

It's possible as my OB said they do it during the third trimester to give the baby the best chance at getting our antibodies through the placenta as well as our breast milk. Glad you guys made it to your inlaws safely!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing better than I am tonight! :nope:

I ended up going to the ER because i was throwing up non stop from 3:30am until I got to the ER at 12pm. I couldn't even keep water down and I would almost pass out/throw up whenever I would try to stand up. 

They gave me 2 bags of fluid and Zofran to help. Dr told me to use immodium to help with my stomach (diarrhea was happening too :( )and to sip on Gatorade, popsicles, and water. I feel a lot better but exhausted and really really thirsty! They ruled out everything else and said its most likely food poisoning. I still feel really weak but I haven't eaten all day because I want to make sure I can keep down all the liquid I've been sipping on. 

And while I was in the ER, my daughter threw up once and then again when we got home. I hope this isn't actually a virus or something that she caught from me. So yeah....super fun day over here!


----------



## pinkpassion

O ash :hugs: I'm so sorry!! I hate throwing up :sad3: dd hasn't had any kind of sickness like throwing up before but I can only imagine... especially if you are sick and then she gets it too.much you poor thing, rest up love and keep us updated!!!


----------



## AliJo

Ashley - That sounds awful! Most I've ever thrown up was 2 times during a single period of being sick. Hope you start to feel better soon! Also hope your daughter isn't going through the same and that she'll start feeling better soon! 

I've been aching in my lower abdomen since hubby and I were busy.. I either need a BFP or AF to come so I can quit noticing every little thing happening to my body!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry about the negative Ali!!! 

My dr hasn't said anything about the TDAP either. If I remember correctly, I got it after I had my daughter in the hospital. I don't think I got it while pregnant. I will for sure ask my OB at my next appointment in two weeks. I made all the people close to me get it too! 

Ashley I am so sorry you are so sick!!! Hoping you daughter doesn't get it too! Hope you feel better soon and are able to eat something!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I have never felt this awful in my life!! I was able to eat some toast and I feel a lot better. I'm hoping by tomorrow morning I'm back to normal and that my daughter isn't sick :(. She's kind of wiggling around in her crib and I'm saying a prayer that she doesn't throw up and sleeps well tonight! DH isn't home for another 2 hours so I hope she stays asleep!


----------



## Jitter

Got my blood tests done today. Doc couldn't find blood up my arm. He checked 10 times but decided to do it in my hand! Felt like a bee bit me lol. The GP I saw too was extremely kind and so beautiful! I really like her! <3


----------



## AliJo

Jitter - Sorry for the hard blood draw! I bet it wasn't pleasant. Glad you liked your GP! 

About the TDAP.. I was just thinking about it. When I got it during my last pregnancy it was in the second trimester only because I needed it for clinicals. She said they generally like to wait till the third tri. I looked into it some and I believe that's what the CDC said too. I was freaking out because I didn't want to not be able to continue over it! 

I didn't tell my class or my teachers that I was pregnant till I was 29 weeks. My whole class was out for my blood after that! :haha: "I'm pregnant!" "What?! CONGRATS! How far?" "29 weeks" "...WHAT?! You didn't tell us?!" I guess I betrayed them all..


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats jitter!
Sorry alijo :(


I'm starting to feel absolutely exhausted... 
An hour after I get up I just want to sleep again which isn't possible with a 3 year old haha
Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you're feeling better ash.. and same with your daughter

glad you liked your GP jitter. sorry for the blood draw though

happy 33 weeks tasha. 


For those of you ladies that weren't part of the FB group message last night, poor muffin has lost her phone and all her login info is on there. She sends her love and will be back on as soon as she gets her phone replaced/if someone turns in her phone. 

Happy Thursday everyone. So close to the weekend. Hope you ladies all have a great day.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning my sunshines! 

Ali- sorry for the bfn 

Ashley- I hope you and your little miss are feeling better today. Sounds awful :(

Flarmy- I'm glad you made it safely, hopefully you enjoy yourself over at the in laws. 

Tasha- you're in the home stretch now! I can't imagine being pregnant with a toddler.

I'll be getting the tDAP at 30 weeks. That's what my dr recommended. We have told everyone who will be around a lot that we want then to get it too which turned into a fight with the mil. DH had to set her straight! 

Not much going on here for me. Hubs day off and we have a small Christmas party tonight. I'm sure my belly will be getting lots of those really fun rubs :nope: we haven't seen most of these people in quite a while.


----------



## AliJo

Tasha - Thank you, it's alright! I'm not surprised I just get excited when I think I might be! Hopefully you find some time to rest! 

Tomorrow is the start of my break! Super excited.. probably just be doing catch up around the place..


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ash that sounds awful, but glad you're feeling a little better. Hope your DD doesn't/didn't get it as bad as you did. 

Hopeful, gotta love the belly rubs lol! I don't mind them if they're from family, but anyone else automatically gets the "hands off" look. :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I had someone come up to me the other day (who is pregnant herself) and undo my coat to look at my belly and pulled my coat apart :/ how rude. 
Im getting the daily sympathetic "How you feeling?" Literally 3-4 times a day lol


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hopeful its honestly fine just can't rest as much as i'd like to. 
My daughter is ever so sweet, kisses my bump, constantly has her hands on my belly to feel her kick and asks me every day if the baby is coming yet. Just those little things make the lack of rest absoloutely worth while, i know she will be a great big sister.
My son is bored of waiting and is loosing interest lol He does however like to remind me daily that i have a "big fat tummy" Thanks lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Omg Tasha she undid your coat?! It's like people have no boundaries lol. I'm not sure what I would've done, but I can picture a hand slap in there somewhere :laugh2:.

My daughter is so excited as well. She talks to and kisses my tummy all the time. I get so emotional thinking about how it'll be when she meets her baby sister for the first time. Darn these hormones lol.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I know i couldnt believe it! Had i not been so shocked i think id of said something!
Considering shes pregnant herself... and my god dont i know it, ive had nothing but her showing me her bare stomach bragging about no stretchmarks, how tiny she is etc etc... I keep myself to myself and let her carry on, i guess she feels the need to make herself feel better lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Wow, I'd say! Some people are just strange.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks for all of the concern ladies. I feel normal again but my daughter threw up twice last night :( she didn't wake up at all during the night after throwing up, but she slept in until 10am this morning. Poor baby :(. So far today I've spent most of my morning cleaning up all of her toys she threw up on last night, washing her stuffed animals and sheets. Ugh...so much barf :sick:

I've given her a little bit of food and 2oz of Apple juice and water this morning. I'm hoping she keeps it down and that the worst of it was yesterday afternoon and last night. Phew. I'm already exhausted.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Speaking of Facebook, I think it's time to do another FB add! It's been a while and we have a bunch of new ladies since the last time we shared our links. If anyone has a FB and wants to add ladies on here, feel free to share your profile link. 

Here's mine (will only keep up for today): removed.


----------



## ashleyg

Good idea Disney! 

Here's my link! :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope your LO feels better soon, Ashley


----------



## Mrs. MB

:hi: everyone!

Ashley - so sorry to hear you had such a rough day. That really sounds horrible. I hope it's all over and DD is on the mend as well!

AFM: I'm just tired... No morning sickness, just exhaustion. Tasha, at least you're 33 weeks, I can't believe how tired I am at just 5.


----------



## FLArmyWife

quick pop in update:


appointment was good

Fundal height on track at 32. he said he won't start feeling for baby's position until 36 weeks. he doesn't believe in RRLT because there are no studies to back it up. I asked about not doing the eye ointment but he is a strong believer in it.. but is ok with me wanting to do skin to skin for an hour and delaying all immunizations and cord clamping. 
scheduled my next two follow ups which are Dec 21 and Jan 8th. Weight was 149.2 which is 24lbs up from prepregnancy. HR was 118/72 so looking much more stable than before.. got the all clear to work without restrictions. 
I forgot to ask if I'll be getting another u/s. 
overall was more like 10 minutes of me just chatting about things I've read/seen and his views on it. he told me not to stress about not taking a L&D class and that the only class he really pushes is a breastfeeding class.
I asked the nurse about TDAP. she gave me a pamphlet on it and said I could read it and if I choose to they do it after 35 weeks.


----------



## makeupgirl

FLA, Ali, Disney, Mrs. MB..

Thank you ladies.. it means a lot. :hugs: I wouldn't wish depression, anxiety, etc. on my worst enemy. 

I'm just fed up with lots of stuff lately. My health seems to have a mind of its own. My endo is definitely back which sucks. I had an u/s the other day to rule it out along with cysts, etc. and the u/s tech says, "Yeah I don't see anything to be worried about. Your GP will decide if you should receive further treatment." I didn't realize endo could be diagnosed via ultrasound?! Ergh. So now I have to visit my GP for the literal 100th time. 

Living in another country with a very, very small friend base doesn't help either. I don't have anyone to go to about these things. My depression, anxiety, & PTSD has suddenly got worse because I, for the life of me, cannot seem to move on from an issue in my past. A few years ago while I was with a now ex-boyfriend, we found out we were pregnant. Exciting! But unfortunately, it didn't go the way we planned (it physically breaks my heart to go into detail..) and as much as I tried to move on, I guess I can't. Which means that TTC should be off the table for the time being, which also breaks my heart. I just feel like because of the situation we were faced with, I am now cursed with never having another blessing again.

Hubby is very supportive, although he hasn't always been, we just butt heads a lot because we're one in the same. But boy is there truth in men never paying flipping attention! :haha: I think the toughest thing for us is how physically close he is with his family and life as I know it is thousands of miles away. Over time, it's created some anger and resentment that I wish I could just let go!

Which brings me to today.. mentally and physically exhausted, nauseated, extremely sore boobs, a PMS attitude from hell and spotting.. Momentarily got excited I could be implanting until I realized, "Hey, I have endo.. this is your period starting early."

So this will be me this weekend (assuming I'm really not pregnant!) Thank you for reading. I will hang up my pity party hat and jump back into reality of getting googly-eyed over your pee sticks and bump photos!!

:wine:


----------



## makeupgirl

Ashley - I'm sorry you had to go through all of that! /: I hope your sweet girl gets to feeling better ASAP! I'm glad you're at least feeling back to normal.

Jitter - CONGRATULATIONS! So many BFP's.. I'm loving it :) Glad your GP appointment went great.

Ali - Sorry to hear about the negative.. Keeping my fingers crossed you will see two lines soon!

Also keeping my fingers (and toes!) crossed that muffin gets her phone back! 

It's almost the weekend.. woohoo! Hope you ladies are doing well <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Ashley - so sorry to hear you had such a rough day. That really sounds horrible. I hope it's all over and DD is on the mend as well!
> 
> AFM: I'm just tired... No morning sickness, just exhaustion. Tasha, at least you're 33 weeks, I can't believe how tired I am at just 5.

Oh yes I remember that first trimester fatigue all too well. In fact it has reared its ugly head again for the third. I just want to function like a normal human being again!



FLArmyWife said:


> quick pop in update:
> 
> 
> appointment was good
> 
> Fundal height on track at 32. he said he won't start feeling for baby's position until 36 weeks. he doesn't believe in RRLT because there are no studies to back it up. I asked about not doing the eye ointment but he is a strong believer in it.. but is ok with me wanting to do skin to skin for an hour and delaying all immunizations and cord clamping.
> scheduled my next two follow ups which are Dec 21 and Jan 8th. Weight was 149.2 which is 24lbs up from prepregnancy. HR was 118/72 so looking much more stable than before.. got the all clear to work without restrictions.
> I forgot to ask if I'll be getting another u/s.
> overall was more like 10 minutes of me just chatting about things I've read/seen and his views on it. he told me not to stress about not taking a L&D class and that the only class he really pushes is a breastfeeding class.
> I asked the nurse about TDAP. she gave me a pamphlet on it and said I could read it and if I choose to they do it after 35 weeks.

Glad your appointment went well :thumbup:. I am considering doing delayed cord clamping, but for the most part I am fine with the hospital just doing what they need to do. 


makeupgirl said:


> FLA, Ali, Disney, Mrs. MB..
> 
> Thank you ladies.. it means a lot. :hugs: I wouldn't wish depression, anxiety, etc. on my worst enemy.
> 
> I'm just fed up with lots of stuff lately. My health seems to have a mind of its own. My endo is definitely back which sucks. I had an u/s the other day to rule it out along with cysts, etc. and the u/s tech says, "Yeah I don't see anything to be worried about. Your GP will decide if you should receive further treatment." I didn't realize endo could be diagnosed via ultrasound?! Ergh. So now I have to visit my GP for the literal 100th time.
> 
> Living in another country with a very, very small friend base doesn't help either. I don't have anyone to go to about these things. My depression, anxiety, & PTSD has suddenly got worse because I, for the life of me, cannot seem to move on from an issue in my past. A few years ago while I was with a now ex-boyfriend, we found out we were pregnant. Exciting! But unfortunately, it didn't go the way we planned (it physically breaks my heart to go into detail..) and as much as I tried to move on, I guess I can't. Which means that TTC should be off the table for the time being, which also breaks my heart. I just feel like because of the situation we were faced with, I am now cursed with never having another blessing again.
> 
> Hubby is very supportive, although he hasn't always been, we just butt heads a lot because we're one in the same. But boy is there truth in men never paying flipping attention! :haha: I think the toughest thing for us is how physically close he is with his family and life as I know it is thousands of miles away. Over time, it's created some anger and resentment that I wish I could just let go!
> 
> Which brings me to today.. mentally and physically exhausted, nauseated, extremely sore boobs, a PMS attitude from hell and spotting.. Momentarily got excited I could be implanting until I realized, "Hey, I have endo.. this is your period starting early."
> 
> So this will be me this weekend (assuming I'm really not pregnant!) Thank you for reading. I will hang up my pity party hat and jump back into reality of getting googly-eyed over your pee sticks and bump photos!!
> 
> :wine:

:hugs: :hugs:

Sorry things are rough for you right now. I wish I had advice for you as far as the medical side of things. For the emotional, have you looked into maybe seeing a therapist for the stuff that happened in the past? Sometimes when we have a hard time moving on from something, there can be other deeper-rooted issues along with it that a therapist can help with. It's no fun when these things take a toll on our relationships as well. I wish you nothing but the best and of course you can vent here any time you need to :flower:.


----------



## makeupgirl

Disney, I have indeed! I saw a therapist up until my move. Unfortunately, there is a 36-week wait on the NHS to receive any sort of counselling.. I was trying to avoid paying out of pocket but it looks as though I will have to considering my CBT appointment was scheduled for next MARCH! :shrug: But I sure am thankful for your words - you all are so lovely and kind! Just wish I was well and truly over everything like I thought I was when we began trying.. we want a little babe so badly. *Lives vicariously through BNB* :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Makeupgirl - I suffered from debilitating anxiety through my teen years and my early 20s. Somehow that happens when you grow up with an abusive mother... Until I dealt with the anxiety I couldn't sort my life out. I'm sorry about the depression, I think your anxiety is worsening that too. I honestly felt incredibly liberated and could breathe for the first time once I learned to keep it under control. It's not an easy journey but it's so worth it. 

Is there anything that you and hubby can do that would make you feel more "at home?" Maybe little traditions or foods that you can have or watch some shows or something? He needs to be supportive considering you're a transplant and out of your element. Are there any interest you might find new people to share with? Working out, reading, gardening???

Disney - Lovely... More exhaustion... I'll keep it, means I'm making a little human :) It's just so tiring to be tired all the time. That sounded redundant, hehe... 

Jitter - I have horrible veins. Even with my last surgery they had to go through my wrists. At a contrast MRI I go poked 22 times before he moved on to my wrist after satisfying his need to hurt me... A tech recently surprised the hell out of my by hitting a vein on the side of my arm from one try - those gems are few and far between. I usually tell them to go straight for the wrist.


----------



## AliJo

I'm too tired to directly reply to people right now so I'll just talk to you all!

Just want to say I love how supportive everyone seems to be here! The world can be quite harsh and having someone there for you in any sense can be a life changer. When I feel alone in my problems it's always the worst. I'm very stubborn though so I have problems letting people help me. I also think being stubborn helps me to keep my head on. 

Hope everyone is doing well/better! 

Nothing new over here. Almost the weekend for everyone! Anyone have plans? I currently don't have any. Only thing I have planned right now is to go to the new Star Wars movie on the 17th. Little man is going to spend the night with his great great aunt.. she's like a grandmother to him! It'll be the first time he's spent the night with someone other than mom or dad.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Friday everyone. Hope you're all well.


----------



## AliJo

FLA - I'm good here! How are you today??


----------



## FLArmyWife

exhausted. 2 nights of barely any sleep... terrible acid reflux that NOTHING seems to be helping.. but I'm doing my best to just enjoy what I can each day of this journey. ty for asking


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi everyone, how are we all?

Sorry to hear about the ill health, tis the season eh? 

How is everyone on this fine Friday? I for one am looking forward to a nice glass of rose this evening and some sexy time will without a doubt ensue. LOL. 

Do we have any tests to squint at lately? C'mon ladies I need to see them if I'm not the one taking them haha. -Which I'm not :) I know when AF is due but haven't worked out anything else, however the EWCM is abundant today (on tissue I'm not checking) so I think I'm fertile around now-ish. Which I'm about mid cycle so I should ovulate in the next 4 days ish. I dunno meh I can't even be bothered to work it out, it's quite funny.

The children have had a brilliant first week at school, we are all so happy. 

I hope everyone is well? xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA reflux sucks, :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AliJo, I think I can speak for most of the group and say, if you want to open up there's many of us here who will listen. xx


----------



## AliJo

I took one but it's a :bfn: I don't feel like I have any symptoms. I'm thinking most the "symptoms" I was having was from stress. Line porn is no fun if there is only one line involved! When is AF? No idea... I hate being in the dark. Got plenty of IC to go through. 

FLA - I'm sorry about the acid reflux.. that was the only thing that stayed with me during my last pregnancy. Hopefully it passes for you! It's more than obnoxious.


----------



## AliJo

Amber - I know!! Thank you though! I'm good for the most part. I have a leash on my demons. They just escape from time to time. I often feel like I have no reason to feel like I do, but that's depression for you. Runs in the family.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Glad to hear it AliJo. I suffer myself -currently 3 weeks off of prozac "cold turkey" and doing really well as far as head demons go. I'm glad you have a handle on yours just make sure they don't start to make more and more of an appearance now your work has slowed down. They love to sneak right in just as you start to relax huh? Take care xxxx


----------



## AliJo

Amber - I was on Prozac when I was 15. I took it for a month then stopped. I felt like a zombie.. I didn't hurt emotionally, but I also had no emotions. I simply didn't care and just existed. It did allow me to kind of reset though. After that I've been able to notice I'm getting dragged under and I can fight it off. I hope being off it works for you!

I think I'm going to buy some better/different tests today to have around. We're out of town and I use Walmart for a lot of purchases because hubby is a manager there so I get a discount. Well I don't want other associates bugging him about it or thinking I am.


----------



## AliJo

Been quiet here today! Just got my little man to sleep so now for a little me time before bed. Hope everyone's day was wonderful!


----------



## frangi33

Thanks for the link disney I've sent a request and will add my link when I'm not on my phone. 

Disney how is your lo doing? Any better now?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ladies, how are we all? Happily busy I hope. 

Oh my word I've had an hours sleep my poor daughter has been up all night with D&V bless her. :(

AFM, apart from being tired I'm doing good. It's weird not knowing my ovulation day I'll admit that. I'm having right and left ovarian pains like period cramps but I don't know what to think of that so I'm thinking nothing of it. lol. xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry I've been so quiet , got so much going on here it's not even funny! I'll update when I can but me and baby girl are fine. Just have house work going on, workers in and out, trying to keep our house clean and organized during all of it is a joke, lots of friends about to go into labor, hosting a baby shower and trying to prepare for that! It's a mess and I'm totally so unprepared for christmas. .. still no Christmas decor up!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You too FLArmy. Xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Just thought I would share! My DH finished the shelves on the changing table and I finally finished painting it and the dresser. Here's a pic!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Also here is the quilt I made for the baby! My grandma helped me do the actual quilting but I did the piecing and sewing.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love it tie!! The dresser looks great and I love the shabby chic feel of that blanket <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You all enjoy your weekend! I'll be running around like a mad woman trying to get things ready for Christmas :headspin:


----------



## AliJo

Tie - Everything looks amazing!!! It's all adorable! I love the quilt. My son had one from his great great grandma. Your grandma helping makes it extra special!


----------



## FLArmyWife

looks awesome tie!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow tie.. that's all so beautiful!!! Y'all did an incredible job with that desk!!! Beautiful!!!! And that quilt is amazing!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy 31 weeks tie


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys!!! We are sooo happy with how everything turned out. I feel like the room is finally starting to come together. Thanks Flarmy, can't believe we are in the homestretch!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Do we have any baby names we can add to our list ladies?

ksierra? do y'all have a name picked out now that you know it's a boy?

tie- how about you, got a name for that princess?

and corn, what about your little kernel?


----------



## makeupgirl

Mrs. MB said:


> Makeupgirl - I suffered from debilitating anxiety through my teen years and my early 20s. Somehow that happens when you grow up with an abusive mother... Until I dealt with the anxiety I couldn't sort my life out. I'm sorry about the depression, I think your anxiety is worsening that too. I honestly felt incredibly liberated and could breathe for the first time once I learned to keep it under control. It's not an easy journey but it's so worth it.
> 
> Is there anything that you and hubby can do that would make you feel more "at home?" Maybe little traditions or foods that you can have or watch some shows or something? He needs to be supportive considering you're a transplant and out of your element. Are there any interest you might find new people to share with? Working out, reading, gardening???
> 
> Disney - Lovely... More exhaustion... I'll keep it, means I'm making a little human :) It's just so tiring to be tired all the time. That sounded redundant, hehe...
> 
> Jitter - I have horrible veins. Even with my last surgery they had to go through my wrists. At a contrast MRI I go poked 22 times before he moved on to my wrist after satisfying his need to hurt me... A tech recently surprised the hell out of my by hitting a vein on the side of my arm from one try - those gems are few and far between. I usually tell them to go straight for the wrist.

I'm so sorry to hear that.. No one should ever, ever have to go through that. :nope: Thank you. It's been a tough ride that I thought I was over and for the most part it is - some days are better than others. But I think there's still a few bits that I can't work out by myself and I need to be strong and admit that. It's time to seek some outside help!

We're going to start going to a new church that is full of incredibly lovely people. I've been sick in bed all day so he went out this morning and came back with a smiley face and lots of excitement as I guess a lot of the ladies there were excited to meet me. It may not sound like much to most people but it literally made my morning knowing that new friendships could be right around the corner! With so many close friends back home, these newbies are well overdue.. Haha!

Hubby does do what he can to make me feel at home, bless his heart. He's surprised me with American goodies and things like that. Although he hasn't always been supportive or understanding, I feel like he is really trying this time around. Now if I could only get him to understand that putting a dirty dish back is a no-no.. THEN we'd be getting somewhere!! :haha:

Thank you for the kind words Mrs. MB <3 How are you feeling this weekend?

Happy Sunday ladies!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We are still not 100% sure on a name Flarmy. We are just having the most difficult time. I will let you ladies know as soon as we do. 

Makeup- I am glad the hubby is being more supportive this time! I hope you make some great friendships at church. That is a great place to build relationships.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

Tie - that looks fantastic! I'm in love :)

Hopeful - good luck with getting ready for Christmas!

Everyone else - hope the weekend is treating you well at this stressful holiday time.


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: I need advice ladies... DH and I were finally alone (no dad and no dog) for the first time since we got pregnant. We BD'ed several times since but it was more quickie on the down low... Yesterday we got carried away (sorry TMI). Afterwards I had brown tinged mucus in my panties... I freaked and called the after hours nurse. She told me not to worry and that it happens after BD. Unless I have other symptoms I am ok.... She said no heavy lifting and no BD until I see my doctor on the 21st and no heavy lifting. I think my cervix is also sore which she said is common too because BD can be "trauma" since it's so engorged with blood right now... I'm freaking out a bit. Any advice?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB, everything your nurse said is absolutely correct. Try to relax lovely. <3 xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The furniture and quilt is STUNNING I love them! The colours are just perfect. <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks Pink and Mrs. MB! 

I totally agree with Pink. Try not to stress. I had that happen twice in early pregnancy. I know how scary it can be to see any spotting, but it's very common to have some after sex. I wouldn't be concerned unless it's bright red blood, clots, or you have heavy cramping. Hoping you feel better!


----------



## AliJo

I had to log in like 10 times.. what the heck! It would act like it logged me in, but then I wasn't. 

Mrs.MB - I agree with Amber and Tie. I never experienced it, but through my studies it talks about how it is very common after intercourse! Just do as the nurse suggested and try and relax. I hope the 21st comes soon for you! I know I'd be anxious till my appointment if I was you. 

I hope everyone's weekend has been wonderful! Mine really wasn't, but I'm recovering I believe. 

Also I'm starting to think my cycle just hasn't started back up. I'm completely fine with not having AF since I'm not TTC, but at the same time it's kind of annoying! Makes me wonder how long it will take for it to come back and if it'll happen again if I get back on it. It'll be frustrating when I do start TTC and it doesn't show!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, just checking in! Seems I didn't miss too much on here. We got home a couple hours ago from our Disneyland weekend. We had a great time. My nephew turned 5 and it was his first time! He loved it. We had a two bedroom suite so that was really nice! I added up all my steps from my iPhone from Friday and today and it was 26,000 lol. That's roughly 12 miles. I forgot my phone in the room yesterday so I'm guessing it was another couple miles from yesterday as well. Either way, I'm exhausted. Wasn't able to ride most of the rides but still had fun nonetheless. With it being Christmastime, the 60th anniversary, and with Star Wars coming out, it was uncomfortably packed though :(. Friday was the day we got the most done.

Anyway! Hope everyone had an amazing weekend. Only 12 days until Christmas!!

Here's a Disney hotel bumpie while I'm at it. 30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cute bump pic Disney. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's almost 2am here in the UK and I'm trying to do some admin and I've totally lost my paperwork. It's been sitting in my to do pile for 3 weeks! I'm so angry with myself. Granted these last couple of weeks have been hectic but urgh. I've been trying to sleep for hours and FINALLY though ok I'll get up, and get it done and now I can't even find them. Honestly seems so petty, and it is but I'm feeling super pms today full of backache and cramps and restless. Having a bit of a moan I guess. Really feels like AF is coming.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies who are advanced in pregnancy.... You know how people say pregnancy tests "don't work" after a certain time.... what do you say to a little group experiment? Just an IC or something if you have any laying around and post a pic and how many weeks you are? It may just be me who's really interested in this and that's fine no pressure -just throwing it out there. hehehe


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber. I would totally experiment if I had any tests. Unfortunately I don't have any in the house :/


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We'll here ya go Amber, just for you :) 

I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow, my urine is super diluted and still super positive. And yes, I used my last old frer... The expiration said 2016 so don't judge me for wasting it lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: hopeful! I definitely am not judging.... I went rummaging through the bathroom for something to pee on.. my dh walked in and said what are you doing?! (Tearing apart the bathroom this time of night).. not thinking I just blurted out "looking for something to pee on!" I couldn't believe I said that haha... he said "I'd suggest the toilet! " :dohh: ... I came up with nothing... not one stick could be found :/


----------



## muffinbabes4

my luvs!!!!
wow sooooo I lost my phone (it may have been stolen)

I am getting a new one tomorrow (I think) I have to drive to Jax to the AT&T claims store, hopefully with my deductible they will give me a new phone.

it does stink because I lost all my pics & everything of the kids ugh :cry: ... 

I went ahead & logged in here on my laptop just to say hi!! 

soooo I hope everyone is doing wonderful, I wont be on again until I get my phone, & of coarse I will have to play catch up... 

afm cd9 :coffee: yeee haaaaaw 

& hope everyone is having fun getting ready for Christmas xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink, I'm sure your DH thought you had lost your mind! :haha: 
I was interested to see what it would look like though, I've heard the same about it getting lighter and even being negative later in pregnancy. I feel like we could be a episode of myth busters! 

Muffin, It's nice to hear from you. I'm sorry you never found your phone. It's never easy when you lose photos and things of sentimental value.


----------



## AliJo

Would the pictures somehow have been linked to a cloud account?


----------



## busytulip

Disney-beautiful bump

Tie-that quilt is gorgeous and the furniture is beautiful. You and your OH are quite the team. :)

hopeful-I just had to giggle at your post. Fab lines hun :rofl:

FLArmay so sorry about the reflux :( 

muffin glad you were able to pop in

makeup hope the new church is a great fit :)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hopeful yaaaaaay that's so awesome! Thank you for wasting your frer on my curiosity hehe. Pink thats soooo funny omg. Hahaha. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm feeling the strain of not knowing where I am in my cycle. So I had all the signs of ovulation all the cramping and ewcm and then friday my temp went up... how do I know? Hubby told me constantly for 3 days "you are so boiling hot" plus I know after all this time how it all feels. So I'm putting myself at 4dpo.

At least that's what I thought until at 4am I got EWCM again. whuuuuuut? what?! I've had a bit more, hubby and I have dtd I think in all the right times I don't know though we are just going to carry on as normal. Sorry TMI can hubbys "love juice" (lmbo) mimic lots of EWCM 12 and 24 hours later that keep producing? 

So further to that confusing update I felt so so so very sick this morning and was sick 6 times in a row, just my half a cup of tea. I know that can be withdrawl symptoms from fluoxetine, I'm hoping its that and not the bug my daughter had last friday.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I'm sorry about your phone :( xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I caved. I just bought IC'S. They'll be here when I'm 7dpo. (I think 7dpo) lol I'm useless. I've been good to not do anything else though and not start testing from 4dpo haha. Baby steps.


----------



## noodles13

Hello just popping over to say hi :) been a while since I was posting on b&b and I've found myself back tcc #4 eeek lol 
I am 3dpo today x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Noodles, welcome :) I think I'm 4dpo so we are similar in dates. good luck. <3


----------



## noodles13

Yayy &#9825;
According to my app I am due on af xmas day/ boxing day 
But I don't think I can wait that long haha 
I may buy some cheapie tests because I can't help myself lol


----------



## frangi33

Pink that's hilarious. Are husbands must think we go potty when pregnant. 

I played a trick on my husband at the weekend and was laughing my head off about it until my tears of laughter suddenly turned to sobs and I was bawling my eyes out for no reason. My hubs thought it was the funniest thing he'd ever seen, he said my bottom lip was going and everything lol.

Muffin sorry to hear about your phone that sucks. 

Welcome to all the newbies :)


----------



## noodles13

:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovlies...

Welcome noodles and :hi:...

Muffin...glad to see you honey, sorry about your phone..

Tie....lovely quilt and furniture...

Daisy...That was a curiosity of mine too, thanks hopeful for the stick....

Pink...you are hilarious

Flarmy....how are you doing honey

Disney...glad you had a good time at Disney

Mrs. MB....don't worry honey just do as the nurse says, just try to relax

Corn...baby how are you?

Maybe and Alijo hope all is well

Jitters honey how are you feeling?

5Stars hope you doing well honey

Anyone I missed it's not iintentional.....hope you are fine too. Just popping in in QUICK!!! b4 my boss finds a billion things for me to do...:hugs: & :kiss: for all


----------



## Pato

Oh AFM....CD3...bah humbug. I'm not gonna be doing anything this month really. I'll temp every few days just to gauge where I am in my cycle and look out for a thermal shift later on to see if I ovulate but that's it...no pressure this month, at all. 
Have a lovely week lovelies


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> We are still not 100% sure on a name Flarmy. We are just having the most difficult time. I will let you ladies know as soon as we do.

oh take your time hun. :) was just wondering. :hugs: I'm sure you'll find something



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: I need advice ladies... DH and I were finally alone (no dad and no dog) for the first time since we got pregnant. We BD'ed several times since but it was more quickie on the down low... Yesterday we got carried away (sorry TMI). Afterwards I had brown tinged mucus in my panties... I freaked and called the after hours nurse. She told me not to worry and that it happens after BD. Unless I have other symptoms I am ok.... She said no heavy lifting and no BD until I see my doctor on the 21st and no heavy lifting. I think my cervix is also sore which she said is common too because BD can be "trauma" since it's so engorged with blood right now... I'm freaking out a bit. Any advice?

:hugs: try and take a deep breath. it is a normal occurrence. Hope the 21st comes quickly for you!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in! Seems I didn't miss too much on here. We got home a couple hours ago from our Disneyland weekend. We had a great time. My nephew turned 5 and it was his first time! He loved it. We had a two bedroom suite so that was really nice! I added up all my steps from my iPhone from Friday and today and it was 26,000 lol. That's roughly 12 miles. I forgot my phone in the room yesterday so I'm guessing it was another couple miles from yesterday as well. Either way, I'm exhausted. Wasn't able to ride most of the rides but still had fun nonetheless. With it being Christmastime, the 60th anniversary, and with Star Wars coming out, it was uncomfortably packed though :(. Friday was the day we got the most done.
> 
> Anyway! Hope everyone had an amazing weekend. Only 12 days until Christmas!!
> 
> Here's a Disney hotel bumpie while I'm at it. 30 weeks

such a cute bump.
sorry for the DL crowds.. I'm dreading doing NYE at EPCOT this year with how big I'll be and it's been getting more and more crowded each year. Already told family I'm getting a wheel chair lol. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> It's almost 2am here in the UK and I'm trying to do some admin and I've totally lost my paperwork. It's been sitting in my to do pile for 3 weeks! I'm so angry with myself. Granted these last couple of weeks have been hectic but urgh. I've been trying to sleep for hours and FINALLY though ok I'll get up, and get it done and now I can't even find them. Honestly seems so petty, and it is but I'm feeling super pms today full of backache and cramps and restless. Having a bit of a moan I guess. Really feels like AF is coming.

ugh I'm sorry hun. I hate when those kinds of things happen.



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ladies who are advanced in pregnancy.... You know how people say pregnancy tests "don't work" after a certain time.... what do you say to a little group experiment? Just an IC or something if you have any laying around and post a pic and how many weeks you are? It may just be me who's really interested in this and that's fine no pressure -just throwing it out there. hehehe

I have ICs at my house but none here at my in-laws. when I go back on Sunday to drop off our baby shower stuff I'll try to find one to take. I've always been curious about the validity of that fact and actually had the same passing thought the other day about taking one and seeing how it resulted. 



pinkpassion said:


> :rofl: hopeful! I definitely am not judging.... I went rummaging through the bathroom for something to pee on.. my dh walked in and said what are you doing?! (Tearing apart the bathroom this time of night).. not thinking I just blurted out "looking for something to pee on!" I couldn't believe I said that haha... he said "I'd suggest the toilet! " :dohh: ... I came up with nothing... not one stick could be found :/

:haha: I can't imagine what your dh's face must have looked like. mine would have clearly laughed out loud at me



muffinbabes4 said:


> my luvs!!!!
> wow sooooo I lost my phone (it may have been stolen)
> 
> I am getting a new one tomorrow (I think) I have to drive to Jax to the AT&T claims store, hopefully with my deductible they will give me a new phone.
> 
> it does stink because I lost all my pics & everything of the kids ugh :cry: ...
> 
> I went ahead & logged in here on my laptop just to say hi!!
> 
> soooo I hope everyone is doing wonderful, I wont be on again until I get my phone, & of coarse I will have to play catch up...
> 
> afm cd9 :coffee: yeee haaaaaw
> 
> & hope everyone is having fun getting ready for Christmas xxxxxxxxxx

really hope everything with your phone works out.



busytulip said:


> FLArmay so sorry about the reflux :(
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Thanks. It's finally been better the last 2 days.. but I went ahead and bought like a HUGE bottle of tums just incase

Hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm feeling the strain of not knowing where I am in my cycle. So I had all the signs of ovulation all the cramping and ewcm and then friday my temp went up... how do I know? Hubby told me constantly for 3 days "you are so boiling hot" plus I know after all this time how it all feels. So I'm putting myself at 4dpo.
> 
> At least that's what I thought until at 4am I got EWCM again. whuuuuuut? what?! I've had a bit more, hubby and I have dtd I think in all the right times I don't know though we are just going to carry on as normal. Sorry TMI can hubbys "love juice" (lmbo) mimic lots of EWCM 12 and 24 hours later that keep producing?
> 
> So further to that confusing update I felt so so so very sick this morning and was sick 6 times in a row, just my half a cup of tea. I know that can be withdrawl symptoms from fluoxetine, I'm hoping its that and not the bug my daughter had last friday.

oh I hope you haven't caught your daughter's bug.
Not sure on the EWCM because I only really experienced it when on bcp and never really did once I came off it. 
oh btw I hope your kiddos love their school still just as much this second week. :) I know sometimes the novelty can wear off




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I caved. I just bought IC'S. They'll be here when I'm 7dpo. (I think 7dpo) lol I'm useless. I've been good to not do anything else though and not start testing from 4dpo haha. Baby steps.

baby steps is right :thumbup: it's hard to stop anything cold turkey.. especially when you're a POAS addict :haha:



noodles13 said:


> Hello just popping over to say hi :) been a while since I was posting on b&b and I've found myself back tcc #4 eeek lol
> I am 3dpo today x

:dust: GL



frangi33 said:


> I played a trick on my husband at the weekend and was laughing my head off about it until my tears of laughter suddenly turned to sobs and I was bawling my eyes out for no reason. My hubs thought it was the funniest thing he'd ever seen, he said my bottom lip was going and everything lol.
> QUOTE]
> I've had this happen so many times, but mine is due to my anxiety disorder. A lot of times if I get myself worked up in one emotion it ends up spiraling out of control and I end up a crying mess.
> 
> For instance, last summer we were having a playful argument about how to make the bed and my laughing and stuff turned into me crying and being an utter mess over the whole thing. I wasn't sad or upset at him, it just spiraled from me laughing into a blubbering mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Flarmy....how are you doing honey
> 
> I'm hanging in there. I'm kinda over the pregnancy thing I guess :shrug: nothing really excites me about it. I think my anxiety about delivery is making it hard to be excited about "oh I'm in the dr appointments every 2 weeks phase" or the "I can't believe my baby shower is this weekend". I'm actually kinda dreading the party which isn't like me at all.. but again, I'm pretty sure it's all just my anxiety messing with me
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Oh AFM....CD3...bah humbug. I'm not gonna be doing anything this month really. I'll temp every few days just to gauge where I am in my cycle and look out for a thermal shift later on to see if I ovulate but that's it...no pressure this month, at all.
> Have a lovely week loveliesClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I hope santa brings you the most amazing gift this year!Click to expand...


----------



## AliJo

Welcome noodles!! Hope you enjoy this lovely group of ladies!

All is good here. Waiting for AF to end so I can start taking the BCP again. Just showed this morning! Back to WTT for me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

alijo, glad your body finally gave you an answer


----------



## noodles13

I am 3dpo 
Excited about finding out 
But terrified of telling people if it's a bfp
This will be #4 and I have a very judgemental family
I'm loosing sleep over their reactions and what they may say :( it's a happy time but they ruin it every time for me
Not sure if anyone else has experienced this x

Sorry to sound like a moody mare


----------



## FLArmyWife

noodles- it is your body, your life. You have as many children as you'd like. I personally feel as long as someone can provide for their children, who are we to pass judgment on the number they have? 

hope this helps bring a smile to your face
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbFzOzuQedY


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, that's perfect!!!!!!! It's no one's "bi-ness" what you do!!!!! (That's how me and dh say it, all gangsta like :rofl:)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Love that video Flarmy! Thanks for sharing it! My husband has already talked about trying for a fourth lol and I know people will have their reactions. I agree, if you can provide for them and take care of them, it's no ones business!!! Go for it Noodles! A baby is always a blessing!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I agree with everyone noodles. Don't let the fear of judgement affect how you live your life. Do what you want and be happy. You only get one life :) Plus, who doesn't love a sweet little baby!?


----------



## noodles13

Thanks everyone &#9825;
That video is fabulous &#9825;
I think I need to try my hardest to ignore everyone and do what we want &#9734;


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm feeling the strain of not knowing where I am in my cycle. So I had all the signs of ovulation all the cramping and ewcm and then friday my temp went up... how do I know? Hubby told me constantly for 3 days "you are so boiling hot" plus I know after all this time how it all feels. So I'm putting myself at 4dpo.
> 
> At least that's what I thought until at 4am I got EWCM again. whuuuuuut? what?! I've had a bit more, hubby and I have dtd I think in all the right times I don't know though we are just going to carry on as normal. Sorry TMI can hubbys "love juice" (lmbo) mimic lots of EWCM 12 and 24 hours later that keep producing?
> 
> So further to that confusing update I felt so so so very sick this morning and was sick 6 times in a row, just my half a cup of tea. I know that can be withdrawl symptoms from fluoxetine, I'm hoping its that and not the bug my daughter had last friday.

Girl I am having the same issue! I am 5dpo today and yesterday at 4dpo I was having EWCM and today I am having what feels like O cramping on my right side. Which I had it on my L side when I was supposed to be Oing and had EWCM as well. I also have had AF like cramping since I ovulated. I feel like I would be starting any minute. I also am getting whiffs of iron smells like what you would smell if you got a bloody nose. This cycle is so weird! 

I hope all you other ladies are doing well. Sorry I haven't been on as much work has been crazy.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome noodles :wave:
Let people talk, they don't take care of your bills or your children's emotional needs-they can shove off. :hugs:

FLArmy-oh goodness, I remember all too well popping Tums like nothing else-especially before bed. It was the only way I could settle it long enough to fall asleep. Hopefully baby drops a bit and you get a little more relief.

So sorry to the ladies experiencing tricky cycles with weird symptoms to boot.


----------



## AliJo

Noodles - I come from a family of 4 children. I also want to have 4 children and always have. When I tell people that they give me the strangest looks, say I'm crazy, also "Even after all the hell you went through??" 
I don't let it phase me though. They can think what they want and I'm not going to waste my time trying to prove then wrong in their thinking. Family often judges harder than anyone else.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Noodles - :flower: Welcome! Just like everyone else said - judgmental people can screw off! They're not paying your bills and they're not taking care of your children. You and your OH are the only ones that can decide how many you want! 

FLArmy - Love the video! Sorry about your heartburn and anxiety about NYE. How's the visit going so far?

Muffin - :hugs: Miss you girl! So sorry about your troubles. Can't wait for you to have your phone back. There hasn't been enough Muffin around here for sure!

Amber  - Sorry things are so hectic and guessing where you are in your cycle is driving you nuts. TTC is not a calm operation no matter what... Call it NTNP or TTC - it's all a ball of nerves. :hugs:

AliJo - Glad your body finally decided to cooperate. I'm sorry it wasn't the result you were looking for. I'm hoping your WTT isn't going to be too long. 

All the ladies waiting to test - can't wait to see some line porn! I'm so so so addicted :awww:


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: I think the spotting stopped. Thank you for all your replies. Again, don't think I could do this without all the support. I love you gals. I rested yesterday most of the day but did go for a long walk with the pup and all seemed well. I'm having some mild symptoms so FX all is well and yes, 21st can't be here soon enough.


----------



## noodles13

Thanks for the reassurance everyone &#9825;
Got another question for you too......
Anyone got fraternal twins that run in your family?
This will be pregnancy #6 I've got 3 children 
I am tall and... ahem... over weight lol 
My mum, my nan & great nan are/were all fraternal twins
So according to stats I have a very high chance of twins... 
Lordy lordy imagine that hey


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Well I just couldn't kick the stinkin' cold I had. Finally went in to the dr today. Turns out I have a sinus infection. &#128533; Sooo not fun. At least the antibiotics should help me feel better soon. It's been a rough couple weeks. Hope you ladies are doing good today.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Tie, I'm sorry. That sounds miserable!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah for sure not fun. I am hoping these antibiotics kick in soon!!!


----------



## maybe8

HI guys. I'm here and reading, keeping up with your lives. 

Loved the comforter.

Pato..thank you for remembering me. I hope relaxed is the way to go for you.

Ladies...there are so many things to comment on, but my time is so so short. You are all in my thoughts for healthy babies, healthy families, soon to be bfp, and a relaxed mindset during this crazy time of year.


Welcome newbies.

Noodle...I have 7, and would love an 8th. Yes I get the looks and comments. I don't care...My kids are provided for, loved and watched liike hawks. Not their business.

So my son graduated basic...I have an Airman. Oh how I cried. So proud of him. We spent several days doing stuff, go cart races (I sucked), sea world, river walk. I enjoyed every second. I miss him like crazy!

Afm...cycle day 34. I think 23 dpo bfn. My temp was high then dipped to coverline or just below and now is in the medium range. I have never ever been this late without being pregnant. I think I am just old and I may have skipped af this month. Ugh!

Be safe, be happy.


----------



## AliJo

In labor and delivery with my brother and sister-in-law waiting for my first nephew! (well first nephew of blood) Super excited!!

My WTT should go by at a decent rate since I'm busy with school. I'm kind of bummed but it's for the best! 

Tie - Sorty about the sinus infection. :( I hope it clears up soon for you. 

Maybe - Congrats on your Airman!! My brother is in the Air Force and it is a great feeling to see them make it through basic!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Beautiful peoples, AliJo a playmate for your little boy how awesome! Good luck to all. I'm sorry the witch got you, if you feel down about it maybe it's time for another? Make sure you have a god think about it before starting BC. xxx 

Maybe, heya I really hope your body is being odd for a good reason. Fingers crossed. Not everyone follows the 28 days and find out at 10dpo pattern :hugs: Whatever happen sending big hugs I understand the lack of faith in your body, just remember you are beautiful as you. I'm one of Seven that's one organized ship of endless laundry and buying milk and toilet roll right there haha. I LOVE having all my siblings. I only have two people I consider real friends and both live an hour or more away so my family is everything. Of course I consider you all my lovely friends too I just meant ones I see and have in my home. <3 

Tie, omg! I have suffered those infections they are HORRIFIC and people brush them off as a cold and well... no. They are so much worse the pain is worse than migraine and your ears can get affected too and with you being so far on please be careful with dizziness and falling. Sending well wishes you must ache head to toe, poor thing xx

Mrs MB I'm so glad the spotting has stopped :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thanks for understanding, though I am very chilled I'm also 5dpo (I think) and starting to wonder and symptom spot haha. I can't help it. I feel like I have a good handle on knowing if I am or not now and I can hand on my heart say I absolutely don't feel this is my month. I'm not being a downer or anything I just don't feel it in my bones type of thing. Though I've got some boobie symptoms and pinching but I'm thinking that's normal for me.

Pato, I'm sorry about AF showing up. Sending loads of love :hugs:

FLA impressive catch up post! lol. Nope I didn't catch the bug I just was sick the once, I had half a cup of black tea and it didn't sit with me at all. I've had a wave of nausea this morning after my milky tea but nothing like yesterday. Odd. That happened last cycle with my chemical too which is really bizarre. :wacko:

You have sooooo much going on FLA it must be really overwhelming. Society puts pressure on us to feel grateful for every single moment of pregnancy birth and raising a child. Don't get me wrong I understand some people never get to experience that but for example some people never get to experience random severe hair loss either... they don't parade around everyday permanent smile glued to their face above all else because their hair is still on their head. Weird analogy I know but do you get me? I put thing weirdly sometimes. :wacko:
Basically what I'm trying to say is yes pregnancy, healthy children, being a mum is SUCH a blessing, BUT you don't have to feel or act grateful all day every day when you have a hard human skull -apparently trying to make its way out of your butt or into your ribcage or lungs! You don't have to feel happy that when you try to lie down, eat, sleep, talk, heck sit with your feet up that acid stings and burns your throat -do you get me? I'm just saying, you feel how you feel and that's ok. :hugs:

You are allowed to both feel it and express it, so do. so you're having birth anxieties.... you need to search for someone who can help with that. I'm unsure how things work in america but in the UK birth fear is treated with talking therapies and the like. Have you written up your birth plan? Discussed it with your birth partner? Sometimes it's the not knowing which is the scariest part. :hugs:

AFM, I just reported that I feel fine after my tea and it's starting again. :dohh: I'm having increasing waves of nausea and that horrible feeling in my belly. I've been fine for 24 hours! What on earth. Why can't I drink my tea? :growlmad: 

Trying not to symptom spot and failing but I'm alright with that. I really feel like this month isn't ours I have no evidence for that except a gut feeling. I'm OK with it, I'd rather be pregnant obviously :haha: but I appreciate what we have too. 

I had a bad moment yesterday -just crying. I did type it all out, like why.... but with all the anxious new mums on here I deleted it. I just wanted to say to anyone else who's suffered a loss at any point, big big big big big hugs. xxxxxxx


----------



## frangi33

Here's my fb link ladies, sorry i said I would add it ages ago


----------



## Pato

Flarmy that video was priceless...LOVE IT

Noodles what the others say is so true....do you. As long as you can provide for your kids..f*@# erybody else....Wish I could have 4....

!!!TMFI ALERT!!!!

So yesterday I had a TMFI moment....CD3 and I passed this....thing....it wasn't a clot it was more...tissue y ish....was set here at my desk and all of a sudden I strated flooding, ran to the bathroom and felt this thing and it fell to the bottom of the bowl....so naturally, I reached in there and grabbed it:blush: it didn't break apart it was solid, and looked like something was inside of it, I took a few pics and flushed it...didn't have the heart to open it up but from the pic DH says he can see the silhouette of something in it...I dunno. I'm gonna show the pics to my Gynae... sigh!!! Since then I stopped bleeding....

Hope I didn't gross/freak you ladies out but has anyone ever had anything like this happen??? And no I didn't have any cramps or pain, but I did have really bad cramps from about 5DPO until CD2...


----------



## FLArmyWife

pato, would you be willing to share a photo?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, That sounds just like when I miscarried at 5 weeks. I too wouldn't mind a picture as I have been through it a few times now and recognise the difference. With me that flooding ALWAYS come just before you pass a miscarriage. That's not TMI in my book but then I have nursing/midwife background.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also coast, cm has gone lotiony today, hows yours? That was so weird to get it twice, here's hoping for twins eh?! lol. That was so odd? I have boob symptoms but I pretty sure I get those each month. A touch of dizziness seems to be my telling symptom and I haven't had any yet. I'm not feeling like this is our month. Hope it is for you :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to start out by saying I promise I read posts later in the day, it's just usually from my phone which I hate replying from. 





busytulip said:


> FLArmy-oh goodness, I remember all too well popping Tums like nothing else-especially before bed. It was the only way I could settle it long enough to fall asleep. Hopefully baby drops a bit and you get a little more relief.

I'm not sure if it even is his position. I think he is probably just a LONG baby. I know his feet are up in my rib area so he's probably pushing on my stomach constantly. But I had acid reflux before pregnancy so I think he's just agitating it. either way I'm glad that I actually don't mind the taste of Tums



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - Love the video! Sorry about your heartburn and anxiety about NYE. How's the visit going so far?

Visit is going fairly well. Thanks for asking. It's a little difficult to sleep since we're sharing a full size bed.. but it's nice to be able to get out of the house and do things in a familiar area. 



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: I think the spotting stopped. Thank you for all your replies. Again, don't think I could do this without all the support. I love you gals. I rested yesterday most of the day but did go for a long walk with the pup and all seemed well. I'm having some mild symptoms so FX all is well and yes, 21st can't be here soon enough.

:hugs: can't wait to hear how your appointment goes on Monday



noodles13 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance everyone &#9825;
> Got another question for you too......
> Anyone got fraternal twins that run in your family?
> This will be pregnancy #6 I've got 3 children
> I am tall and... ahem... over weight lol
> My mum, my nan & great nan are/were all fraternal twins
> So according to stats I have a very high chance of twins...
> Lordy lordy imagine that hey

oh my. I know the dr I did fertility meds with said that you only have a high chance if you or your mother is a twin... so I'd say you've definitely got a higher chance than the average joe. 
But I believe the universe only gives you what you can handle. so :dust: for a bean and if it's two then the more the merrier!



TheTiebreaker said:


> Well I just couldn't kick the stinkin' cold I had. Finally went in to the dr today. Turns out I have a sinus infection. &#55357;&#56853; Sooo not fun. At least the antibiotics should help me feel better soon. It's been a rough couple weeks. Hope you ladies are doing good today.

Hope you start feeling better soon! 



maybe8 said:


> HI guys. I'm here and reading, keeping up with your lives.
> 
> Loved the comforter.
> 
> Ladies...there are so many things to comment on, but my time is so so short. You are all in my thoughts for healthy babies, healthy families, soon to be bfp, and a relaxed mindset during this crazy time of year.
> 
> So my son graduated basic...I have an Airman. Oh how I cried. So proud of him. We spent several days doing stuff, go cart races (I sucked), sea world, river walk. I enjoyed every second. I miss him like crazy!
> 
> Afm...cycle day 34. I think 23 dpo bfn. My temp was high then dipped to coverline or just below and now is in the medium range. I have never ever been this late without being pregnant. I think I am just old and I may have skipped af this month. Ugh!
> 
> Be safe, be happy.

awe congrats on your son graduating. Glad y'all had a good visit. :hugs:
wow what a screwy cycle. I hope you get some answers soon!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA impressive catch up post! lol. Nope I didn't catch the bug I just was sick the once, I had half a cup of black tea and it didn't sit with me at all. I've had a wave of nausea this morning after my milky tea but nothing like yesterday. Odd. That happened last cycle with my chemical too which is really bizarre. :wacko:
> 
> You have sooooo much going on FLA it must be really overwhelming. Society puts pressure on us to feel grateful for every single moment of pregnancy birth and raising a child. Don't get me wrong I understand some people never get to experience that but for example some people never get to experience random severe hair loss either... they don't parade around everyday permanent smile glued to their face above all else because their hair is still on their head. Weird analogy I know but do you get me? I put thing weirdly sometimes. :wacko:
> Basically what I'm trying to say is yes pregnancy, healthy children, being a mum is SUCH a blessing, BUT you don't have to feel or act grateful all day every day when you have a hard human skull -apparently trying to make its way out of your butt or into your ribcage or lungs! You don't have to feel happy that when you try to lie down, eat, sleep, talk, heck sit with your feet up that acid stings and burns your throat -do you get me? I'm just saying, you feel how you feel and that's ok. :hugs:
> 
> You are allowed to both feel it and express it, so do. so you're having birth anxieties.... you need to search for someone who can help with that. I'm unsure how things work in america but in the UK birth fear is treated with talking therapies and the like. Have you written up your birth plan? Discussed it with your birth partner? Sometimes it's the not knowing which is the scariest part. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I just reported that I feel fine after my tea and it's starting again. :dohh: I'm having increasing waves of nausea and that horrible feeling in my belly. I've been fine for 24 hours! What on earth. Why can't I drink my tea? :growlmad:
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot and failing but I'm alright with that. I really feel like this month isn't ours I have no evidence for that except a gut feeling. I'm OK with it, I'd rather be pregnant obviously :haha: but I appreciate what we have too.
> 
> I had a bad moment yesterday -just crying. I did type it all out, like why.... but with all the anxious new mums on here I deleted it. I just wanted to say to anyone else who's suffered a loss at any point, big big big big big hugs. xxxxxxx

Well glad you didn't catch the bug. Though it sounds oddly suspicious/promising that you're having similar symptoms to last cycle. :dust:
:rofl: love the analogy. I have SO much hair I'd gladly donate to someone in need :haha:
:hugs: thank you. I try to embrace all the 'lovely' symptoms of pregnancy but it is truly hard sometimes. and no one ever really understands what you're going through unless they've personally experienced it themselves. I always have tried to sympathize with friends during their pregnancy but having never gone through it before at the time it was hard to understand the level of suckage sometimes
I have thought of a birth plan and bounced some of those wants off my family as well as my dh but haven't gotten around to actually sitting and writing anything down yet. I've brought up being worried to my Dr but he just tried to reassure me that "you're both very educated people, I'm sure it'll be fine". :/ I'm doing what I can to watch L&D classes online and read up on it since we're unable to attend an actual class. the unknown is definitely the worst part. 

I'm sorry the nausea is coming back. Wonder why tea is upsetting your tummy all of a sudden. Sending you good feeling dust. 
I'm sorry you had an bad moment yesterday. I understand your want to protect us anxious moms to be but please know you can always post it and put it in a [ SPOILER ]. There are many of us that would like to read it regardless and be here to support you. BIG :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA, big hugs right back at you. Sometimes having it in writing gives us that control we need over something so uncertain.I had a terrible day yesterday, Miscarriage talk


Spoiler
Sooo I accidently stumbled across the pics yesterday while looking for an old pic of my nephew. I came across the pics I took of my loss at 8w (probably a loss between 6-7 weeks) and identified the baby -I think. I missed it at the time, and yesterday I felt horrendous (I took pics because I was on holiday and had no healthcare while it happened for two weeks and wanted to make sure everything was passed so show doctors) I had always thought it was a blighted ovum but nope I guess not. So I sobbed on my bed while hubby held me for a good 30 minutes. I've now stored those pictures away. I can't delete them I feel like it's deleting that baby. It's so odd but then I'm quite odd. I know that's a depressing post but I feel so much better for it, hence why I'm sharing. I think I feel better about seeing an actual baby. I'm really struggling on whether to share this or not I may delete it now. (I did delete it but posted in spoiler)


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks FLA, big hugs right back at you. Sometimes having it in writing gives us that control we need over something so uncertain.I had a terrible day yesterday, Miscarriage talk
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Sooo I accidently stumbled across the pics yesterday while looking for an old pic of my nephew. I came across the pics I took of my loss at 8w (probably a loss between 6-7 weeks) and identified the baby -I think. I missed it at the time, and yesterday I felt horrendous (I took pics because I was on holiday and had no healthcare while it happened for two weeks and wanted to make sure everything was passed so show doctors) I had always thought it was a blighted ovum but nope I guess not. So I sobbed on my bed while hubby held me for a good 30 minutes. I've now stored those pictures away. I can't delete them I feel like it's deleting that baby. It's so odd but then I'm quite odd. I know that's a depressing post but I feel so much better for it, hence why I'm sharing. I think I feel better about seeing an actual baby. I'm really struggling on whether to share this or not I may delete it now. (I did delete it but posted in spoiler)

:hugs: I agree. sometimes we just need to type things to get it out there and help us feel like we've unloaded a huge weight

Spoiler
Awe I'm so sorry hun. I am sure that was extremely hard. don't feel bad for not wanting to delete the photos. A baby is a baby no matter how long they're with us. your little bean will forever be in your heart.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks FLA, big hugs right back at you. Sometimes having it in writing gives us that control we need over something so uncertain.I had a terrible day yesterday, Miscarriage talk
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Sooo I accidently stumbled across the pics yesterday while looking for an old pic of my nephew. I came across the pics I took of my loss at 8w (probably a loss between 6-7 weeks) and identified the baby -I think. I missed it at the time, and yesterday I felt horrendous (I took pics because I was on holiday and had no healthcare while it happened for two weeks and wanted to make sure everything was passed so show doctors) I had always thought it was a blighted ovum but nope I guess not. So I sobbed on my bed while hubby held me for a good 30 minutes. I've now stored those pictures away. I can't delete them I feel like it's deleting that baby. It's so odd but then I'm quite odd. I know that's a depressing post but I feel so much better for it, hence why I'm sharing. I think I feel better about seeing an actual baby. I'm really struggling on whether to share this or not I may delete it now. (I did delete it but posted in spoiler)

OMG Amber I am crying right now. I can't imagine what you are feeling and I am so so sorry you had to go through this. No one thinks you are odd for not wanting to delete the pictures. You are the babies mother it was living in you and although God called it up into heaven earlier than we all wanted it is still your child. 

I know that you don't feel like it is your month but maybe you are thinking that because you are seeing symptoms and are just trying to not get your hopes up. Based on your symptoms I believe that there is a huge chance that you will get your Christmas wish. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies,

Mrs. MB I am so glad the spotting stopped. That must of been so nerve-wrecking! 

Noodles Who cares how many children you want. There will always be haters(what I call them) in this world that also have something to say with the way you live your life. If you know want another child than I say go for it. :)

Maybe congrats on your son passing basic camp! That is so exciting and you must be so proud! I am sorry your period is late. I have read that sometimes women don't get their BFP until they are like 2 weeks late. That is crazy and stressful if you ask me. Can you request a blood test?

Pato I agree with FLArmy are you willing to post pictures? You can do it in a spoiler area that way whoever wants to look can look. Did you ever take a test before AF?

FLArmy I think it is completely normal to feel the way you are feeling. Being pregnant is not always cracked up to be what everyone says. It is hard work (so I have heard, but I also know the medical side of it). The labor and delivery freaks me out as well. But I have been in the room of two deliveries when I was in nursing school and let me tell you it is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. The ladies were nervous as would anyone would be but all of that went away when they got to hold their precious child.

I am sorry if I missed anyone. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am 6 DPO today and still have light af type cramps. I am trying not to symptom spot but I can't help it. Last night I made chicken which sounded amazing to me all day at work. I got through half of my piece when all of the sudden I couldn't eat it anymore. I wanted to throw up at the sight of it. I am having a huge problem with indigestion as well as being emotional( I started crying at a commercial on the radio) and I get pissed off easily. I also like Amber do not feel that it is my month but we will see. 

Amber you asked about my CM I don't check it although I know I should but it kind of freaks me out haha. All I know is what is in my undies and so far I just have been really wet(excuse the TMI). 

Let's hope that this is both our months even though we don't feel like it is.


----------



## busytulip

frangi I've sent a friend request hun

amber I'm glad you shared how you are feeling, I also don't think you're reservations about deleting pictures of your baby are odd or strange in anyway. I'm sorry you are hurting :hugs:

ccoast your symptoms sound promising

Hopefully those of you in the TWW have plenty to keep you busy 'til test time


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> pato, would you be willing to share a photo?

Sure. I would but not sure how you guys would take it, I mean it's pretty gross...and I wouldn't want to upset anyone. Maybe I could put it as a spoiler but not sure how to do that either.


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato definitely post your pic... sounds like many of us here could help. Just post it in the spoiler, although not sure how to do that either!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, I think everything you are feeling is perfectly normal. Definitely don't delete those pics!! One day you may want them!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink Happy 18 weeks! Wow. xxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe, congrats for your son hun!!! I know you are so proud and all that you did sounds so so so so fun!!!


----------



## Pato

Here goes...


Spoiler


----------



## busytulip

Pato- massive hugs my darling :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Pato I am so sorry hun! I am afraid to say that I see a silhouette of something inside of it too. We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Amber honey....there's no reason to delete your pics honey.... huge :hugs:


----------



## Pato

ccoastgal said:


> Pato I am so sorry hun! I am afraid to say that I see a silhouette of something inside of it too. We are here for you! :hugs:

Dh asked me why I didn't open it up and see what that silhouette was.... I couldn't bring myself to at the time, kinda sorry I didn't now...


----------



## Disneymom1129

noodles13 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance everyone &#9825;
> Got another question for you too......
> Anyone got fraternal twins that run in your family?
> This will be pregnancy #6 I've got 3 children
> I am tall and... ahem... over weight lol
> My mum, my nan & great nan are/were all fraternal twins
> So according to stats I have a very high chance of twins...
> Lordy lordy imagine that hey

You're more likely to have fraternal twins if it runs on your mother's side of the family, so your chances are very likely. I am a fraternal twin myself, but the only set in my family. My mother was 40 when she had us, so it was probably her age that caused her ovulate twice. I always secretly wished I would have twins though!


TheTiebreaker said:


> Well I just couldn't kick the stinkin' cold I had. Finally went in to the dr today. Turns out I have a sinus infection. &#128533; Sooo not fun. At least the antibiotics should help me feel better soon. It's been a rough couple weeks. Hope you ladies are doing good today.

Hope you feel better soon! Man the virus that is going around this year is ROUGH. Practically everyone at my work got it as well. 

Pato & Amber: lots and lots of :hugs: :hugs:


AFM- Just checking in :). Finally doing the hospital tour tomorrow evening! My SO can't make it because of work :dohh:, so my sister is coming with me. She will be in the room for labor and delivery so might as well bring her! I think she's more excited than I am about all of this lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

my little pato :hugs: 

hi luvs, so I did my insurance claim yesterday through at&t , they sent my new phone out & I am supposed to get it today by 4, I may not use it yet though because my otterbox wont be here till tomorrow, & I am weird about my phone with no case... lol, soooo I
have tons of catch up to do, but I miss my luvies & hope everyone is doing great, & hope all the babies mommas feel good too, its getting so close for a few of you!!!! 

afm.. cd11 :coffee:

and just got my phone by fedex ...lol so I will probably use it tomorrow. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

also frangi I sent you a friend request :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin were you able to recover any pictures? :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, I honestly can not tell if I see something or not -as in clear baby, BUT it's definitely tissues not just a clot and has all the features of a miscarriage love. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all for understanding <3 I'm going to poas tomorrow if they arrive. 6dpo. I have to admit my boobies are huge and sore. :shy: I desperately don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## muffinbabes4

no Disney not yet :cry:

they said they were giving me a call back Thursday, the type of insurance I have through at&t they are supposed to keep my phone backed up (like a cloud account)
idk im not to phone savvy , but im hoping so !!


----------



## muffinbabes4

good luck amber !! keeping everything crossed for you luv!! 
:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX for you Amber! :dust: Sore boobies are always a good sign.

And FX for your pictures muffin. That is actually very good news that they have a cloud account set up.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hello lady's! I've been absent, but have tried to read here and there.
I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Pato :hugs: I just wanted to say I had this happen to me from a fibriod that I had. I went from having normal periods to having huge clots and it turned out I had a fibriod causing me to bleed excessively. So there could be a chance it's related to that. I would ask for a ultrasound to rule it out. Mine caused a lot of issues, but once gone it was fine. I'm not sure if I missed a post where your AF was late or you had a BFP, if so I'm sorry. 

I'm looking forward to u lady's that will be having ur baby's soon! Can't wait for the pictures in the next couple months! 

AFm I'm having my ultrasound tomorrow, hopefully all looks well!

Even if I don't comment I'm thinking of you all and ur current struggles
Just a quick Hi to FLArmy, Pato, 5stars, busy, crazy muffin ;), Pink, Disney, mrs.mb, Hopeful, Ashely and Tasha, Amber and the rest of you gals.. All the new lady's welcome! If I missed someone pls forgive me!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn... girl I've been wondering where you've been!!! Glad to see all is well.. you betta' come back tomorrow and post pics of that little man!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

cant wait to see pics corn!!!!!!!! <3 <3 aww :) <------ creepy smiley face


----------



## muffinbabes4

awww happy 18 weeks pink!! I cant believe how fast its going by !!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - :hug: Sweetie, I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how scared and unnerved you must have been. I'm so happy your DH is there to support you. Thank you for sharing the picture with us. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I agree with Corn, I would call my doc and see if they can do an ultrasound. Just make sure all the baby making parts are not causing any concerns. You're in my thoughts love.

Maybe8 - Oh, you sound like such a proud mama! Congratulations on your Airman. That sounds so fantastic. You're not old my darling. Just a crazy month for you. Your body will fall in order. 

AliJo - Congratulations on your nephew. How exciting to welcome a new family member. How perfect to have cousins so close in age. :kiss:

Amber - I'm sorry you can't stomach your tea. that does sound mighty strange. I hope that your tummy resolves very soon. I know what you're saying feeling like it's not your month. Sometimes miracles surprise us! :winkwink:

FLArmy - You're so strong and you keep holding your head so high despite all the recent difficulties. You're an amazing woman and soon going to be an incredible mother. You're in the home stretch! Don't ever apologize for how you feel. We are all here for you. Also thank you, I can't wait for next Monday either. 

Coast - Thank you! It was definitely scary. I hope it doesn't happen again and the little tiny one is doing alright. Fingers crossed for you this month. Hoping we'll get a whole bouquet of BFP for the holidays!

Disney - Yay for the hospital visit. Hope it goes well. 

Muffin - Whoo! Get that phone in that case and start being a productive member of this thread! Enough excuses :rofl: Kidding obviously. Sorry you had to go through the stress and I hope that you get your pictures back. 

Corn  - Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to see pictures of the little one!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: 6 weeks, yikes... hopefully my little Viking is doing good. I'm really hardly feeling pregnant. My boobies are a bit sore and I'm tired. I can still get past the tired and get things done though. My mom had horrendous morning sickness with me from week 4 through week 20 but she was severely malnourished and generally pretty weak... Come on 21st!


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Pato, I honestly can not tell if I see something or not -as in clear baby, BUT it's definitely tissues not just a clot and has all the features of a miscarriage love. I'm so so sorry.

Thanks Amber:cry:....I don't know what to think:nope:


----------



## ccoastgal

Ok so weird question for all you pregnant ladies. When/ did you start having gas? I have been having this problem for the last three days which just started getting worse last night. And to be honest the smell is not pleasant:haha:. I don't know what it is. I haven't changed my diet and I am going regularly. But yesterday and today I have had it all day... I am trying to not get my hopes up but was just curious.


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Hello lady's! I've been absent, but have tried to read here and there.
> I hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Pato :hugs: I just wanted to say I had this happen to me from a fibriod that I had. I went from having normal periods to having huge clots and it turned out I had a fibriod causing me to bleed excessively. So there could be a chance it's related to that. I would ask for a ultrasound to rule it out. Mine caused a lot of issues, but once gone it was fine. I'm not sure if I missed a post where your AF was late or you had a BFP, if so I'm sorry.
> 
> I'm looking forward to u lady's that will be having ur baby's soon! Can't wait for the pictures in the next couple months!
> 
> AFm I'm having my ultrasound tomorrow, hopefully all looks well!
> 
> Even if I don't comment I'm thinking of you all and ur current struggles
> Just a quick Hi to FLArmy, Pato, 5stars, busy, crazy muffin ;), Pink, Disney, mrs.mb, Hopeful, Ashely and Tasha, Amber and the rest of you gals.. All the new lady's welcome! If I missed someone pls forgive me!

I had a checkup last week because I had to have a pap smear for my insurance for work, and everything seemed fine...my temp dipped on 9dpo and then I started spotting a bit on 10dpo....which I thought was strange , but I thought maybe ib. But then it kept going until full bleed on Saturday....:shrug:. I never tested to see. I have 2 small fibroid but they r not in the way of anything to cause any problems..
Thanks honey:hugs:


----------



## Pato

Ladies I want to say thanks to all of you...I couldn't want a better group of buddies than all of you. I'm gonna take a break from ttc for a bit...I really am not handling the disappointment well tbh. I'm feeling a little rough right now...my DDs bday is gonna be in a few days, on December 22nd. She would have been 6. I'm .....gutted ....right now and I need some time to figure out if I can go on like this. You ladies are amazing and I love you all. I'm sorry for the downer post but I'm feeling the anxiety and depression creeping up on me again and I could hardly breathe....I wish you all nothing but the best and look forward to seeing some baby pics soon, scans and newborns. I'll peek in from time to time...I promise, but for now I need some time....I'm so sorry.....love you guys


----------



## ccoastgal

Pato I am so sorry that you are feeling this way hun. Take all the time you need but just know that we will be here for you when you are ready. You are an amazing lady. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - my darling, I'm so sorry. I so wish things would be different for you. You are such a beautiful person. My heart and soul go out to you so much. Always here for you whenever you decide to pop in.


----------



## AliJo

There seems to be a lot going on right now!..

Pato - I'm so sorry for the difficulties you are facing. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Please take care of yourself <3 


My nephew was born at 12:17 today! He was 8lbs and 14.7oz at 20.5 inches long! I was very fortunate to be there during his delivery! I always wanted to see a birth and the fact that he is my first nephew made it more special! He had some difficulties and I won't go into too much detail over it, but his shoulders got stuck. Everything turned out great though and he is definitely a little trooper! The nurses and doctor (or midwife I'm not sure which she was) was prepared since her first child got his shoulders stuck as well. The first was quite a bit smaller though.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato, I'm so sorry! I can't even begin to imagine how hard this time of year must be for you. I wish there was something I could do ur say to help. You are such a sweet person and I'm so sorry this happened to you, you both deserve happiness. We will all be thinking of you! Please stay in touch :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

:hugs: Pato! We're all here for you hun.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, I'm so so sorry about everything you have suffered. Please make sure you both take good care of each other -as I'm sure you do each year. You will be in my thoughts and like everyone else said, we will be here when you're ready again -I'm proof of that! Sending you much much love. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As for moi, I have a busy full day ahead buying teachers gifts, the last few bits for family and doing my best to get everything I possibly can to freeze to avoid the food shop next week. So frozen turkey saddle -we hate leg meat lol, all my sausage meat for stuffing my eggs, flours, butter, cheese and crackers, condiments, desserts and oils -Going to hold off getting any booze as of yet as that's easy enough to nip in and get. Point is I will NOT be lugging around a huge trolley next week I will just be nipping in to buy fresh fruit and veg! lol. I also have the dentist. Thanks goodness my sister is coming to get the kids off the bus from school as I have a feeling I will be gone all day and evening. If my pee sticks arrive though I will pee on one or two and report back.

I will be completely honest I had so much hope yesterday and today I don't have a single symptom. Nadda. I think all of that was just the rise in progesterone from ovulation. I really feel normal this month like AF will just show up and be normal. I don't have a gut feeling like I usually do. 

I dreamt about being in America last night. Walking along a HUGE dock near the Disney parks it had shops and horse drawn carriages and fancy limo cars driving along side it and I found all the season 4 shopkins stuff for my daughter and I scooped it all up with the help of a sale assistant haha. Then I dreamt that I took this really convoluted pregnancy test that measured HCG by colour and if the line rose it would change colour, so it started red then changed to blue then green then purple depending on what level your HCG is. Mine was 5.9 so rose from the red and started to go blue.... I was sooooo excited but I was like that's near neg (5) Then I was like but to even get past 5 is pos. I was showing people and they were like mmmmmm, nah... it's not really there yet and I was like WHAT DO YOU MEAN?! its past 5? lol. I'm so crazy. I loved that test though it was like a mini game show. Lmbo.

Loads of love too all, what are you all getting up to today?


----------



## frangi33

Pato take all the time you need, we will be here for you X


----------



## FLArmyWife

I did read through last night and looked at everything, but couldn't muster a post.

Pato- my heart breaks for you hun. you've been through so much. :hugs: I can't personally see anything in the sac but I'm also not too sure what to be looking for. I'm sorry your DD's bday is coming up, I know that has to be super tough each year. BIG :hugs: take the time you need for self healing and even a pity party for 1 if needed. We will all be here for you when you return. Sending you lots of :dust: for as easy a time as possible under the circumstances this holiday. <3

Hope your busy day goes well Amber. lol I have to say it's hard sometimes to decipher the different wordings but my bff of 10 years is from the UK so I can follow it for the most part :winkwink: 
lol love the test dream.. maybe you should try to invent that test... seems like it'd make POAS even more addicting


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato, :hugs:. I'm so sorry . There's not much to say because nothing will make it better. I wish your dd was still with you!! I'm so sorry, come back when you are ready, we will be waiting for you!! Thinking and praying for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 6 weeks Mrs mb!!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pato I am so sorry! I truly can't imagine. My heart goes out to you. I wish there was something I could say that would help. Like all the girls said, we are all here for you when you are ready. Take all the time you need. Saying a prayer for you right now, sweetie!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> Ladies I want to say thanks to all of you...I couldn't want a better group of buddies than all of you. I'm gonna take a break from ttc for a bit...I really am not handling the disappointment well tbh. I'm feeling a little rough right now...my DDs bday is gonna be in a few days, on December 22nd. She would have been 6. I'm .....gutted ....right now and I need some time to figure out if I can go on like this. You ladies are amazing and I love you all. I'm sorry for the downer post but I'm feeling the anxiety and depression creeping up on me again and I could hardly breathe....I wish you all nothing but the best and look forward to seeing some baby pics soon, scans and newborns. I'll peek in from time to time...I promise, but for now I need some time....I'm so sorry.....love you guys

You are in my prayers, Pato. You are a wonderful woman and you deserve nothing but the best. I truly believe you will have your rainbow soon. Hang in there, and we are all here for you. I can't imagine how hard this time of year is for you. Just know your DD is watching over you and her family. Lots of :hugs: :hugs:



AliJo said:


> There seems to be a lot going on right now!..
> 
> Pato - I'm so sorry for the difficulties you are facing. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Please take care of yourself <3
> 
> 
> My nephew was born at 12:17 today! He was 8lbs and 14.7oz at 20.5 inches long! I was very fortunate to be there during his delivery! I always wanted to see a birth and the fact that he is my first nephew made it more special! He had some difficulties and I won't go into too much detail over it, but his shoulders got stuck. Everything turned out great though and he is definitely a little trooper! The nurses and doctor (or midwife I'm not sure which she was) was prepared since her first child got his shoulders stuck as well. The first was quite a bit smaller though.

Congrats Auntie! I've always wanted to be present during a delivery that wasn't my own. Maybe some day! Glad mom and baby are well.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations AliJo wonderful news. xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Obviously I don't really have any idea how many dpo I am, but I took a test today for the heck of it, a Frer. It's a BFN -I know it's too soon but I enjoyed obsessing over lines it's been 3 weeks! Lol. I can see the antibody line -I think but it's not pink. Just thought I'd update. I hope my IC's turn up tomorrow. <3


----------



## ccoastgal

Yay Alijo congrats on being an Auntie!!!

Today seems very quiet on this thread. I hope everyone is doing well. 


AFM I am 7DPO and still crampy and weird thing I had a glob of EWCM (looked a little whitish kind of cloudy but no odor or anything and stretched) again... Not sure what to make of that since this has never happened before this late in the game. So we will have to see. Trying to not get my hopes up but it is soo hard!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast no way?! I had the exact same thing today, it was only the size of say my thumb nail but I had that and loads of lotiony cm in my undies and when I wiped. Lol. I'm not considering it a sign BUT I did have some dizziness today twice and then once more when I bent forward slightly, I had a big dizzy spell which is suspicious for me. Fingers crossed for us! xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok Ladies

Instead of "elf on a shelf" I'm going with "neg on a deer". LMBO I'm getting festive with this test taking business. :loopy::rain:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=494082
 



Attached Files:







neg xmas close.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 21









neg xmas.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg...can't believe we are at 10000 posts on this thread and 900+ pages!
This site has been not working for me much today not sure if anyone else is experiencing this.

My little boy is looking good! He had the hiccups the whole time and one leg stretched up under my belly button and one hand on his crotch, yep he's a boy! He was super active and not cooperative at all :) 

Amber love the frer on the antlers!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Having the hardest time uploading a picture hopefully this works!
 



Attached Files:







20151216_111834.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Coast no way?! I had the exact same thing today, it was only the size of say my thumb nail but I had that and loads of lotiony cm in my undies and when I wiped. Lol. I'm not considering it a sign BUT I did have some dizziness today twice and then once more when I bent forward slightly, I had a big dizzy spell which is suspicious for me. Fingers crossed for us! xxx

Girl we seem to be having the same things! Except for the dizziness I didn't have that I am just extremely shaky after eating... Have you been having vivid dreams too? Mine started not last night the night before and they have been soo vivid! Maybe this is sign for both of us that we seem to be having a lot of similar symptoms. LOL


----------



## ccoastgal

Cornfieldland said:


> Having the hardest time uploading a picture hopefully this works!

Beautiful scan Corn!


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ok Ladies
> 
> Instead of "elf on a shelf" I'm going with "neg on a deer". LMBO I'm getting festive with this test taking business. :loopy::rain:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=494082

BTW I literally LOL'd at this.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yup I wrote about my dream on here, the test and disney one :) lol. Glad you laughed. haha.

Corn, such a cutie awwwwwwww. I love when they get hiccups, xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn  - I'm sitting here having a serious cute overload between looking at his picture and reading your post. It warmed my heart. Congrats!

Amber - I too absolutely literally LOLed when I saw your post. It's the most hilarious thing I saw today! I think I may have a serious case of a line eye because I'm seeing a line on yours :blush: 

Coast  - Fingers crossed for you. I think CM after O is a very good sign. 

Corn - interestingly enough I looked up this thread in the search the other day and it is the most prolific thread considering how young it is. We absolutely rule! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB I'm getting comments on Countdown to pregnancy too. I honestly can't see anything in real life and think maybe the flash on my phone picked up the antibody strip? I'm glad I've made you all laugh. I will carry on with this theme of finding random festive ways to display tests
lol. 
How are you doing at the six week mark? Xxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I don't know whether it's the antibody strip that's so vivid or it's the start of a line but I'm keeping fingers crossed!!!

I'm doing pretty good I think... Last night my body went to sleep at 9:15pm... I never fall asleep that early. My body touched the couch and the game was over. The puppy was jumping on me and my FIL and DH were talking - I was knocked out. I'm definitely finding new reserves of how much I can eat, lol... My boobs are sore and I have more CM this week (read that that's normal). I am having fleeting moments of light nausea... Overall I can't say, "Oh, I feel pregnant." I think I'm finally starting to relax a little and stop thinking about the worst case scenario...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Little dude is looking great Corn! Glad everything is well. 

Amber- Love the 'Neg on a Deer' :rofl:. It's still early and I've still got my FX for you! :dust:

AFM- About to leave for the hospital tour. Yay!


----------



## maybe8

Pato....I will be thinking of you. I'm so sorry. You will be missed but take all the time you need.

Corn...Your little mister is adorable!

Mrs B...yes I am very proud. He got his orders today...Korea. there are several guys who want to trade, so not sure what is going to happen.

Afm...CD 36 ....25 dpo and another bfn on a frer. I hate frer, I can tilt it and see the reaction line, doesn't count I know. Just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Love the test on the deer Amber! Lol. Fx it turns into your bfp!!!

Such a great scan Corn! Such a cutie!!! Love feeling little hiccups; so awesome you got to see them!

AFM- I am currently icing my lady parts...&#128563;&#128543; I am fairly sure I have varicose veins down there. I have been having quite a bit of pain and pressure down there and looked it up. The symtoms fit with vericose veins. I also talked to a delivery nurse friend of mine and she thinks that's what it is, too. I have an appointment Monday so I will be talking to my OB about it for sure. Soooo embarrassing and uncomfortable!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Maybe - Do you prefer for him to stay state side? Do you know what he would like to do? My friend's son was stationed in Germany for two years and loved it. It was hard for her but he enjoyed the experience tremendously. He's now in combat zone though so we are all keeping him in our thoughts. Annnnnd.... I hope your body finally starts complying. And new FRERs are abhorrent. I don't know why the company hasn't listened to any feedback.

Tie - Ouchie!!! On top of your sinus infection? That just doesn't sound fun. I hope you can get some relief very soon. 

Disney - Yay! Enjoy the tour


----------



## Mrs. MB

So I read this today and figured I'll share. I never knew that pain killers could affect O.

Taking NSAIDS regularly if you're trying to conceive:

Emerging research suggests that NSAIDS can significantly inhibit ovulation. After just 10 days, 75% of female participants in a 2015 study who took naproxen, for example, did not release an egg, as compared to 100 % of those who took a placebo. Ninety percent of those who took the prescription NSAID diclofenac (often used to treat menstrual cramps) didn't ovulate. "NSAIDs inhibit prostaglandin release, which is a critical part of egg release. So the thinking is that NSAIDS can interfere with the release of the egg from the ovary," says Serena H. Chen, MD, FACOG, director of the division of reproductive endocrinology at St. Barnabas Medical Center in Livingston, NJ. The good news is that the issue appears to resolve quickly once NSAIDs are stopped.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah Ms. MB, having both going on at once has been pretty miserable. Thanks! I hope both get better soon.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:xmas17:&#9834; &#9835; &#9836;"Oh tatty tree, Oh tatty Tree.... why do you have a neg for me?"&#9834; &#9835; &#9836;:xmas17:

:coffee::xmas9::xmas12::xmas17:

:xmas22:
 



Attached Files:







neg tree 2.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 17









neg tree.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 9









neg tree 1.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

hey Maybe, sending loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm going to reply to everyone shortly, just having a cup of tea first. Hubby said he doesn't see an obvious pink line but something is catching his eye on my FMU 7dpo frer this morning. 

Here's a pic in the little day light we have here with no flash. (Pretty sure I've lost resolution already and it can't be seen) Here it is anyway.

[edit: as I thought you can't see anything]
 



Attached Files:







inconclusive 17.12.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I sware I see something Amber but I'm on my mobile
Fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I do too! FX'd Amber. Xx

I had my scan today and baby is perfect! I'm so relieved and happy. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My beautiful baby at 13+5. :cloud9:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tasha I see *something* but it's not a clear pos or neg. Calling it neg for now. 

Teeny, omg how precious, so many beautiful scans on here lately, I love them. 

My ics turned up I only had a 90 minute hold before needing the toilet again but as with the frer I swear I see *something*. Hmmm. Boobs are insanely heavy and the dizziness is making me super suspicious but I don't believe in my heart that I am. xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Obviously I don't really have any idea how many dpo I am, but I took a test today for the heck of it, a Frer. It's a BFN -I know it's too soon but I enjoyed obsessing over lines it's been 3 weeks! Lol. I can see the antibody line -I think but it's not pink. Just thought I'd update. I hope my IC's turn up tomorrow. <3

:dust:



ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am 7DPO and still crampy and weird thing I had a glob of EWCM (looked a little whitish kind of cloudy but no odor or anything and stretched) again... Not sure what to make of that since this has never happened before this late in the game. So we will have to see. Trying to not get my hopes up but it is soo hard!

don't wanna give you false hope but right before my bfp I was still having cm which I almost never had even when Oing



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ok Ladies
> 
> Instead of "elf on a shelf" I'm going with "neg on a deer". LMBO I'm getting festive with this test taking business. :loopy::rain:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=494082

:haha:



Cornfieldland said:


> Omg...can't believe we are at 10000 posts on this thread and 900+ pages!
> This site has been not working for me much today not sure if anyone else is experiencing this.
> 
> My little boy is looking good! He had the hiccups the whole time and one leg stretched up under my belly button and one hand on his crotch, yep he's a boy! He was super active and not cooperative at all :)

we have an amazing group and so happy we've made it 10k posts and 900+ pages

lol about your little boy's position. boys will be boys they say.. guess they start early



Cornfieldland said:


> Having the hardest time uploading a picture hopefully this works!

:thumbup::happydance:



Mrs. MB said:


> I'm doing pretty good I think... Last night my body went to sleep at 9:15pm... I never fall asleep that early. My body touched the couch and the game was over. The puppy was jumping on me and my FIL and DH were talking - I was knocked out. I'm definitely finding new reserves of how much I can eat, lol... My boobs are sore and I have more CM this week (read that that's normal). I am having fleeting moments of light nausea... Overall I can't say, "Oh, I feel pregnant." I think I'm finally starting to relax a little and stop thinking about the worst case scenario...

yes all sounds just like my 1st tri. :hugs: getting close to your appointment



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- About to leave for the hospital tour. Yay!

:) we did a hospital tour last night too



maybe8 said:


> Afm...CD 36 ....25 dpo and another bfn on a frer. I hate frer, I can tilt it and see the reaction line, doesn't count I know. Just waiting for something to happen.

I hope your body gives you an answer soon :hugs:



TheTiebreaker said:


> AFM- I am currently icing my lady parts...&#128563;&#128543; I am fairly sure I have varicose veins down there. I have been having quite a bit of pain and pressure down there and looked it up. The symtoms fit with vericose veins. I also talked to a delivery nurse friend of mine and she thinks that's what it is, too. I have an appointment Monday so I will be talking to my OB about it for sure. Soooo embarrassing and uncomfortable!!!!!

I'm sorry hun. hope you get some relief soon!



Mrs. MB said:


> So I read this today and figured I'll share. I never knew that pain killers could affect O.
> 
> Taking NSAIDS regularly if you're trying to conceive:
> 
> Emerging research suggests that NSAIDS can significantly inhibit ovulation. After just 10 days, 75% of female participants in a 2015 study who took naproxen, for example, did not release an egg, as compared to 100 % of those who took a placebo. Ninety percent of those who took the prescription NSAID diclofenac (often used to treat menstrual cramps) didn't ovulate. "NSAIDs inhibit prostaglandin release, which is a critical part of egg release. So the thinking is that NSAIDS can interfere with the release of the egg from the ovary," says Serena H. Chen, MD, FACOG, director of the division of reproductive endocrinology at St. Barnabas Medical Center in Livingston, NJ. The good news is that the issue appears to resolve quickly once NSAIDs are stopped.

did not know that.. lol almost feel like I could have not taken bcp for so many years due to my heavy ibuprofen/acetaminophen intake



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> :xmas17:&#9834; &#9835; &#9836;"Oh tatty tree, Oh tatty Tree.... why do you have a neg for me?"&#9834; &#9835; &#9836;:xmas17:
> 
> :coffee::xmas9::xmas12::xmas17:
> 
> :xmas22:

:haha:




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm going to reply to everyone shortly, just having a cup of tea first. Hubby said he doesn't see an obvious pink line but something is catching his eye on my FMU 7dpo frer this morning.
> 
> Here's a pic in the little day light we have here with no flash. (Pretty sure I've lost resolution already and it can't be seen) Here it is anyway.
> 
> [edit: as I thought you can't see anything]

I felt like I could see something when I first clicked on it but after a few moments I of course couldn't find it anymore. FX and :dust:



Teeny Weeny said:


> View attachment 917907
> 
> 
> My beautiful baby at 13+5. :cloud9:

:happydance: adorable



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Tasha I see *something* but it's not a clear pos or neg. Calling it neg for now.
> My ics turned up I only had a 90 minute hold before needing the toilet again but as with the frer I swear I see *something*. Hmmm. Boobs are insanely heavy and the dizziness is making me super suspicious but I don't believe in my heart that I am. xxx

:dust: :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, I see I have tons of catching up to do lol....But I guess I will catch up while im out on bed rest.....yes tomorrow is the day of my surgery...finally going in to get things taken care of....Im excited and nervous at the same time. It takes place at 7:30 in the morning and and I have to take be there at 5:30 in the morning...please keep me in your thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

you'll be in my thoughts 5 stars. :dust: for a successful procedure and a quick recovery


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> you'll be in my thoughts 5 stars. :dust: for a successful procedure and a quick recovery

Thanks FLArmy :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars hoping you have a speedy recovery and it goes the best as possible! Please keep us updated!

Teeny beautiful scan! Any gender guesses?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry to post an run ladies this day is crazy.
 



Attached Files:







20151217_130251.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wishing you all the best tomorrow 5stars and a quick recovery period too. Xx

My DH thinks boy but I'm not sure at all. I was hoping some ladies might have a guess for me! Xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> 5stars hoping you have a speedy recovery and it goes the best as possible! Please keep us updated!
> 
> Teeny beautiful scan! Any gender guesses?

Thanks and I will


----------



## frangi33

5stars good luck hun, what an early start!

Fx coast and amber! Amber your idea of putting the tests on Xmas stuff is awesome but I'm getting tinsel eye and couldn't focus on the lines. I will have a look at the latest one without tinsel on a moment. 

Coast how many dpo are you, have you don't any tests? 

Teeny weeny awesome scan how adorable. I hAve no idea how to guess at the sex sorry x 

Corn hiccups are so cute.as a ftm last time round I got worried every time LO had hiccups as it was so often I could imagine her getting frustrated lol. 

How are you doing FLArmy?


----------



## FLArmyWife

fran- it's a hard morning. 

Spoiler
A girl from our Feb due group due the same day as me couldn't find the HB on the Doppler last night, went to the ER, and they confirmed he had passed. She/we are 33 weeks today and it just hit me hard this morning. I just assumed we were all in the clear. I had a nice little break down and not complaining about the strong jabs Aeneas is giving me this morning

How are you? almost to that 8 week mark!


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Love the test on the deer Amber! Lol. Fx it turns into your bfp!!!
> 
> Such a great scan Corn! Such a cutie!!! Love feeling little hiccups; so awesome you got to see them!
> 
> AFM- I am currently icing my lady parts...&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; I am fairly sure I have varicose veins down there. I have been having quite a bit of pain and pressure down there and looked it up. The symtoms fit with vericose veins. I also talked to a delivery nurse friend of mine and she thinks that's what it is, too. I have an appointment Monday so I will be talking to my OB about it for sure. Soooo embarrassing and uncomfortable!!!!!

Oh you poor thing! I hope you get some relief soon. My ladybits are swollen but not painful, but sex is (and has been) definitely out of the question. 


Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - Yay! Enjoy the tour

Thanks! Went really well. 



Teeny Weeny said:


> View attachment 917907
> 
> 
> My beautiful baby at 13+5. :cloud9:

Amazing scan! So cute. <3


5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies, I see I have tons of catching up to do lol....But I guess I will catch up while im out on bed rest.....yes tomorrow is the day of my surgery...finally going in to get things taken care of....Im excited and nervous at the same time. It takes place at 7:30 in the morning and and I have to take be there at 5:30 in the morning...please keep me in your thoughts and prayers!!!

You are in my prayers 5stars. One step closer to getting your rainbow!! :flower: Please check in when you can!


FLArmyWife said:


> fran- it's a hard morning.
> 
> Spoiler
> A girl from our Feb due group due the same day as me couldn't find the HB on the Doppler last night, went to the ER, and they confirmed he had passed. She/we are 33 weeks today and it just hit me hard this morning. I just assumed we were all in the clear. I had a nice little break down and not complaining about the strong jabs Aeneas is giving me this morning
> 
> How are you? almost to that 8 week mark!



Spoiler
Omg :( I must've missed that. So heartbreaking. :cry: Is she on here or the fb group? I'd like to send my condolences. Edit: Nevermind found her.

Amber- I swear I see something too! FX it gets darker in the coming days :dust: :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney, she's in the FB group.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Teeny I think girl :D x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, Thank you for all the Rainbow baby dust 

5stars all the best lovely, Good luck. xx

Teeny I think you baby is a little girl :)

Frangi lol at tinsel eye, I got such a funny mental image of someone with tinsel for eyes.

FLA, that's horrible horrible awful news. Your poor poor friend and her family. I'm gutted for her and I don't even know her. 

Disney, Thank you, how are you doing? :) Thanks for the baby dust <3 I have dipped another IC I will attach it.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tonight's ic I think a see a shadow. Tweaks welcome x
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-17 19.36.48.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 16









2015-12-17 19.35.56.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 11









2015-12-17 19.32.43.jpg
File size: 110.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## frangi33

Hey Amber I'm not familiar with that frer so not sure where to look exactly, it doesn't help that I'm on my phone. If you can see a shadow that's awesome! How many dpo are you hun? Fx for a darker line tomorrow ;) 


Spoiler
FLArmy I'm sorry to hear of the terrible news. You know with dd I stupidly told everyone the day I found out I was pregnant, AF due date and my pregnancy was text book. Since then a close friend suffered a couple of losses and broke down to me about them after hiding her misery for months. I was devastated for her I hadn't experienced that kind of loss and I kind of greaved her babies with her. Then we started trying and came across problems and through all of this I've come to realize how truly incredible and lucky it is to have a healthy baby and I appreciate everything so much more. 

I know that by having this reminder of how precious these little lives are will make us all appreciate just how momentous and special every single little life is. I hope this lady is surrounded by people who will care for and support her, I couldn't possibly imagine her pain and I wish no one ever had to go through such a tragic experience ever. :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Disney, Thank you, how are you doing? :) Thanks for the baby dust <3 I have dipped another IC I will attach it.

I'm pretty well thanks! Today was DD's last day of school until January 5th so I am looking forward to the little bit of extra sleep I get to have the next couple weeks :sleep:. 

I feel like I see a shadow on your IC's that you posted :thumbup:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Disney, I dislike these ics. I just can't justify buying 14 frers lol

Frangi, Oh I'm not calling them anything just wondering if anyone sees what I see at this point. I find squinting so much fun haha. I love a good game of spot the line. It's like playing where's wally. hehehehe


----------



## Disneymom1129

frangi33 said:


> Hey Amber I'm not familiar with that frer so not sure where to look exactly, it doesn't help that I'm on my phone. If you can see a shadow that's awesome! How many dpo are you hun? Fx for a darker line tomorrow ;)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> FLArmy I'm sorry to hear of the terrible news. You know with dd I stupidly told everyone the day I found out I was pregnant, AF due date and my pregnancy was text book. Since then a close friend suffered a couple of losses and broke down to me about them after hiding her misery for months. I was devastated for her I hadn't experienced that kind of loss and I kind of greaved her babies with her. Then we started trying and came across problems and through all of this I've come to realize how truly incredible and lucky it is to have a healthy baby and I appreciate everything so much more.
> 
> I know that by having this reminder of how precious these little lives are will make us all appreciate just how momentous and special every single little life is. I hope this lady is surrounded by people who will care for and support her, I couldn't possibly imagine her pain and I wish no one ever had to go through such a tragic experience ever. :(



Spoiler
You're definitely right. I've been thinking about her all day. I've never taken for granted how healthy my daughter is, and I am hoping it is the same with this LO. It just breaks my heart that not all mothers get to bring their baby home. So not fair :cry:.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast, where are you I need a SS buddy. Lol. 

Today 7dpo. Right sided sharp pinching pains and backache. Dizziness all day. Tired. nausea this morning, again at 2pm and again now after eating. Big and slightly sore boobs. I haven't dried up yet which is odd, mix of watery, creamy and lotiony and just now I thought (after hours of cramping like AF pains) I had a glob of cm randomly in my undies, it felt like AF starting it was like...... gross. It was clear and white but ew sorry ***tmi*** like a booger. LOL. This month is crazy.


----------



## frangi33

Sounds promising Amber x


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Coast, where are you I need a SS buddy. Lol.
> 
> Today 7dpo. Right sided sharp pinching pains and backache. Dizziness all day. Tired. nausea this morning, again at 2pm and again now after eating. Big and slightly sore boobs. I haven't dried up yet which is odd, mix of watery, creamy and lotiony and just now I thought (after hours of cramping like AF pains) I had a glob of cm randomly in my undies, it felt like AF starting it was like...... gross. It was clear and white but ew sorry ***tmi*** like a booger. LOL. This month is crazy.

I am here sorry I have been busy with work today LOL.

I am having the same sharp pinching pains on my left side though which is the side I ovulated from. At first I thought AF would be here but nope I keep checking. These cramps are something different too than what I have experienced. My other symptoms are exhaustion, irritablility and I can cry at a drop of a dime. My boobs aren't sore last night I had a sharp pain going through the side on one and they kind of itch haha. My CM is still in excess but it is just watery. Oh and I have peed literally 7 times within a 6 hour period and I have only had a hot chocolate and a water. I am hoping that these are all good signs for us and we get the best Christmas gifts we could ever ask for!


----------



## ccoastgal

FLArmy after I read that I cried. That is so sad! It's so crazy that we all seem to take life for granted sometimes. We need to slow down and enjoy every minute of our life. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber- I see a shadow.. tried some editing but I only have paint

ccoast, fran, Disney- yes it made me realize nothing is a guarantee.
 



Attached Files:







amber.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast that all sounds really promising I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us both. It really would be an amazing gift.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla thanks for trying hehe. I'm well aware i might not have even implanted yet lol. Though these pains tonight are special and remind me of the ones i had in may for the first time since i lost my bean. Could be a coincidence. OTWT. my hubby's favourite saying "only time will tell" it's literally ALL he ever has to say lmbo where is that bat?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, seems like it's been a rough day for some around here. 

5Stars - you're in my thoughts and I hope your surgery goes well and the recovery is quick. Please keep us posted. 

FLArmy - I can only imagine how scary today was for you. You're so close and you can feel him. I'm glad he's giving you a few extra kicks to let you know he's all good. 

Coast - Keeping everything crossed for you. Sounds promising.

Amber - Keep those merry tests coming!!! My hubby was so oblivious about everything... He sat with me one month when I tested but that was it. Last month he was starting to get excited though. 

Frangi - Can't wait for your update tomorrow and to see the ultrasound pics!

FLArmy - I know, I never knew about the NSAIDs either. I was on a steady dose for my chronic migraines for a long time and then for my slipped disc on 1,800mg of ibuprofen a day for months... Crazy... Thank you for your reassurance also, having no ms is freaky so I'm glad you had a similar experience and your baby boy is doing great. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies and I will check in as soon as possible....as for tonight im about to take this valium and hit the sack....one step closer to my little rainbow :wohoo:


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!

5stars - Good luck girl!! 

FLArmy - I'm so sorry to read that :( That was/is my worst fear. As beautiful as pregnancy is, it's so scary and nervewracking all the time! 

Amber - I can totally see something! I really thought I saw a line on the test you posted on Countdown to pregnancy. 

coast - I hope those are all good signs for you!

*Afm:*
It's me popping in again! :hi: I've been really busy with the Holidays and getting gift stuff done. Plus, I was recovering from that awful stomach bug I had. My daughter did unfortunately get it so it was a really lovely barf-filled few days :sick: My poor dad even ended up getting it after watching my daughter when I had to go to the ER. Definately glad that's over with. 

I also got my memory quilt back. I found a really nice lady who took my moms robes and made them into a quilt for daughter. My dad was going to throw them out because he had kept them since she died. Luckily I took them and had them turned into something my daughter and I will cherish forever. As soon as I saw it I started crying. Pregnancy hormones must be on overdrive. 

Pregnancy Wise - I have my gender scan on Monday!! Ack I can't believe I will already know what we are having. I really think it's going to be a boy this time. I've been drawn to boy things and clothes and every time I think of baby, I just feel like it's a "he". So we will see if I'm right lol. But anyways, that's pretty much it for me...hope the rest of you all are doing great! 
Can't believe we are getting close to some of these babies being born in a few months!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







mom1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









mom2.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

I love that ash, beautiful!!! Can't wait to hear what your little one is!!!

Amber I can most DEFINITELY see it!! Can't wait for more tests!! 

5stars I'm thinking and praying for you!!!

Hi everyone. So sorry I'm just popping in for a second. Been ridiculous in our house with all the work. I'm just sitting down for the first time today (or so it seems) ... I'll pop in when I can to read and post and share pics!#

FLArmy that's so awful!! :'(


----------



## busytulip

Corn and Teeny those are great scan photos!

5Stars hope you're getting a good night's sleep, continued prayers

Amber I love 'neg on a deer'and 'tatty tree' :haha: Good luck this month, to you as well ccoast :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, I'm glad you can all see them too. So fmu brought up a faint pink line on the ic hubby and I had a look he said now I CAN SEE THAT without even trying. So we had a kiss and he swore me to secrecy.... then 5 minutes later I went to get a pic and the stupid thing has all but disappeared into a shadow. 

I have never used one step and they don't even state the HCG level on them (grrr) I got them on ebay. 

So maybe that's what these things do? You know how when a test mottles when it's drying it was doing that within 10 mins. WTH. 

Anyway I tried to snap a few pics, I dipped 2. I'm now holding from liquids and peeing for 4 hours and hubby is going to grab me a FRER. Good old Frer. I will upload the pics.

FLA yes thats exactly where the shadows are that little red arrow points right to it. I'm amazed you see it too. 

Thanks busy, I have to think of one for my frer later :haha:

Pink, eeeeeeep I may be getting a little bit excited. Last night the cramping and pains went on for hours in my right groin, hip, butt, down my leg just like in May. :shrug: I did think if this goes on/gets bad I will have to get my appendix checked. :haha:

Ashley, thanks, that test has dried out completely and does have *something* on it. I'm hoping it was something and will be darker today.

Mrs MB, I will do I will try to post these ics shortly. Hubby is very keen about the whole process hes just so laid back hes vertical. LOL but then if he was like me we wouldn't even out so I can't complain :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

This is the best I could get. Just got to wait for my frer now xx
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-18 11.20.07.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can't wait for your FRER Amber. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Neither can I teeny, I've just reorganised aa few of my kitchen cupboards out, lined up all the cans properly and split it into sections and so on in an attempt to waste time. Lol. 

We have friends over for the night tonight and they always bring wine.... I kind of need to know. Though I know the baby doesn't connect with the blood supply yet I'd just rather not drink at all if I can help it. Honestly I feel nauseous and don't want to anyway. Peer pressure eh?

Awww Teeny, tiny teeny is thumb sucking already! Clever teeny tiny.


----------



## FLArmyWife

excited to see your FRER amber


Hope all our lovely ladies have a great Friday


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Me too, only an hour to go.... though I'm so early I feel like I'm setting myself up for an obvious BFN lol. realistically I've got 6 days left haha. But don't worry there's still plenty of time and it will be displayed somewhere random. lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol it'll be a scavenger hunt of bfns throughout your house. or like an ispy game


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I think I see something Amber!!! Can't wait for your frer!!!! FX!!!!

Flarmy- that is so sad and scary, definitely my biggest fear! I am thankful every morning when I feel my little sweetie moving around in there. Pregnancy is sooo scary!!! Just can't wait to have my little girl in my arms!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA that's a so funny, I have no idea what to do yet... I need inspiring ..... LOL. Hubby left 15 mins ago but has to run a couple of small errands too so he may be another twenty minutes yet. When he comes back I have to act nonchalant, like oh did you happen to pick up those tests? And try my best not to jump on him search his pockets, grab the frer and run up stairs... I have to hide the crazy! 
I've asked for a pack of two so if this one shows nothing I will use the other one on Sunday and stick to ics in the meantime.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie, do you really? I can't believe you all see it too. OMG hubby is back.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've been awful at writing but I've been reading & keeping up as much as possible. 

5stars, I hope you're doing well lovely. Praying for a very quick recovery :) 

Amber, I suck at seeing 2 lines on those, I'm never sure where I should be looking but I can't wait to see your frer! Fingers are crossed & I'm hoping tho is it for you. 

Flarmy that's so scary. That poor mama, I couldn't even imaging the grief she must be feeling :nope: I can't wait until we all have our little ones and we can squeeze them just a little tighter because we know what little miracles they are! 

Corn I'm loving the photo :) 

I'm missing a few more that I was trying to remember... Sorry loves! Hope you all have a great weekend. 

Afm I have my GTT test today. I'm hoping it won't be as bad as some people make it seem. Definitely fasting all morning, I learned that lesson from my friend flarmy lol! My mom is joining me to keep me company which is good because I'm not good at sitting around.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

This one is called.... I HO, HO, HO, hope that it's not a neg again on Sunday. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20151218_150139.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 12









20151218_150309.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber that's a POSITIVE!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

5 stars thinking of you love!!! You will be up and ttc in no time and have a bfp in no time at all!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck hopeful!!! I never found the test to be as awful as people played it up to be. Tastes like a flat Sunkist orange soda to me!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Really pink?!?!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep really really!!! Can you post more pics of it up close ?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

OMG pink we think it is!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sure I'm on it.


----------



## ccoastgal

I agree with Pink Amber that looks positive to me and I am horrible at seeing faint lines. There is definitely something there on that test! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's like we see it then we don't, it shows in some pics then it doesn't. really odd. Maybe if it's pale it's having a hard time because my pee was like apple juice my frers tend to favour lighter urine for early lines,.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amber, I see it too! Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok I tried....... the ic to the right is a mess that's why I dip so many there's always duds. I turned the saturation up on the first one.
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-18 15.36.41.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 22









20151218_154248.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 19









20151218_153244.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 21









20151218_154254.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 18









20151218_150309.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

See I don't see it on any of those now. urgh. Lol.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I feel like I see it on the last pic! Really, really hoping it's a positive!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I feel like peeing on the other one now *shame* lol!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - haha, no shame at all. I probably broke a small record peeing on sticks when I got a positive. I can really see it in the last picture. I feel like I can see is on some of the ICs too. Eek, can't wait for more. Come on time, hurry up!


----------



## ccoastgal

I am at a point where I am too afraid to pee on a stick... I am 9PDO today. But the pinching I had yesterday on my Left side stopped now it is a dull ache more on that side. Plus my dreams are getting weirder and weirder. Oh and yesterday I balled my eyes out after I got home with dinner because while I was waiting for my pizza to be ready this 8 year old kid had his hands around his 6 month old sister neck not hard but enough to scare the crap out of me and I wanted to say something. They were spanish speaking and would have no idea what I was saying. I bawled to my DH and he was like WTH. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, I can see it on the last one
FX it gets darker


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Amber i can see it on the last one :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I can see it on the last one and I believe on the ic's!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You ladies made me take the other one lol
 



Attached Files:







20151218_162134.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

...... anything? We have a faint faaaaaint pink line. :)
 



Attached Files:







20151218_162511.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 17









20151218_162451.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 15









20151218_162128.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 15









20151218_162134.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FLArmyWife

I can see a very faint pink line. :dust:


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> ...... anything? We have a faint faaaaaint pink line. :)

These faint pink lines that you are getting are giving me a lot of hope and are making me want to test. HAHA


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey coast sorry it got really busy here all of a sudden. I can totally understand your fear, I'm personally at the point where even if I'm only pregnant for a few days and have a chemical I want to know either way. You should totally test but bear in mind I have no idea when i actually ovulated so I could be off by a few days and it's still sooooo early for us both. Baby dust to us both 

I can relate the the emotions hubby has said I've been up and down and can go from happy to "whooooah back away" within a moment. Last night all that pain really mus have been an eggy getting snug. I hope this eggy stays with mummy. I wont be able to test now until Sunday morning as we have guests but that's probably wise anyway. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Duplicate post.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - yesss, very faint pink line! If an eggy was snuggling yesterday it's way early today so by Sunday it should be nice and more pink. Can't wait!

Coast - When are you testing?


----------



## ccoastgal

I have like two IC's and a CB digital. I was going to test this am but was too nervous. I might test tomorrow am with an IC. I just know that I would be heartbroken if it is BFN. I didn't think I had a shot this month until those weird pains that I have never had before yesterday.


----------



## frangi33

No point ho ho hoping its not a negative, that's a positive gal! 

Coast 10dpo is a good day to try, I could only get a positive on a frer right up to af due date so try to use those if you can x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber, something is definitely catching my eye in all the FRER pix! I'm sure it'll turn into something in the next couple days! :happydance:

ccoast don't use the digital yet. Even when I was getting positive on the regular tests the digital didn't turn up positive until the day of my missed period! FX for you!

TGIF ladies! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - am I crazy or do you have a scan today?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber: I see it in some but not others, can't wait to see how it progresses :)

Ccoast: my fingers are crossed for you hun. I completely understand the fear

My test wasn't too bad. Hoping it comes back negative. Paxton sounds good & my belly is measuring normal!


----------



## Disneymom1129

No posts in almost 9 hours?! That's a first! Hope that means everyone is out having a nice Friday night!

Hopeful- glad little Paxton sounds good and I hope you passed your GD test!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies.
 



Attached Files:







20151219_101516.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 31









20151219_101314.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning my lovely ladies, all is well over here...My surgery went absolutely wonderful...I couldn't post yesterday because I was in and out of sleep and I was also talking crazy according to my hubby and friends :wacko: :rofl: Im still in some pain but overall the nurses said im doing well....They will remove the bandage today so I can shower, luckily the stitches are on the inside and not on the outside so I can't see them....that would freak me out!!! Im so happy it's over and I know we have a couple of months before we can try again but at least the hard part is over....ok im starting to hurt again so it's time to push the medicine button....ttyl my sweet ladies....Im so thankful for all the thoughts and prayers that came my way....you ladies rock!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see it amber!

5stars- so glad to hear all went well and you're feeling relatively well. one step closer to your rainbow baby


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see it too Amber! 

5stars I'm glad the surgery went well. I hope you have a quick recovery and can get back to your regularly scheduled baby making very soon ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: BFP LOVE!!!!!


5stars so good to hear from you!!!!! Glad your surgery went well!! You'll be up in no time at all!!!!! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ladies.

:bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies, all is well over here...My surgery went absolutely wonderful...I couldn't post yesterday because I was in and out of sleep and I was also talking crazy according to my hubby and friends :wacko: :rofl: Im still in some pain but overall the nurses said im doing well....They will remove the bandage today so I can shower, luckily the stitches are on the inside and not on the outside so I can't see them....that would freak me out!!! Im so happy it's over and I know we have a couple of months before we can try again but at least the hard part is over....ok im starting to hurt again so it's time to push the medicine button....ttyl my sweet ladies....Im so thankful for all the thoughts and prayers that came my way....you ladies rock!!!

So glad to read that all went well and that you're on the mend! You guys will be trying again sooner than you think. Wishing you a speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

5stars wishing you a speedy recovery :)
Amber again i can see it! eeek! 
xx


----------



## frangi33

Wow Amber bfp! Woo hoo! Happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx 

5stars that's great news, it's awesome they can put stiches on the inside they freak me out too. 

Coast fx for you girl I hope there's a Xmas surprise waiting for you over the next few days. Keep us posted. 

Mrs mb yes I had a scan yesterday thanks. First attempt was abdominal and all the sonographer could see was an empty sack as I hadn't been able to drink enough so I went for a wee and she did an internal scan and boom straight away there was baby! Measuring 2 days behind at 7+3 but I'm Gona discount that till the 12 week scan as I know it can all change. 

Hb was 146 no wriggling yet but it was great to have confirmation that all is well as we are going to tell immediate family on Xmas day.


----------



## frangi33

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it Amber!!!!! Eeeek!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yay Frangi - so exciting to see the baby. They're so tiny at that stage I wouldn't worry about measuring two days behind! So good to get some reassurance!!! Whoo :) 

Amber - I can see it!

5Stars - I'm so happy your surgery went well!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery! New year - clean start!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs!!! 
Well I've been busy Christmas shopping and hanging out doing stuff with the kiddos &#9825;&#9825; 

Sorry I've been Mia , I hope everyone is doing great! 

Amber I see it good on the very last pic luv, personally I'm not saying anything because I hate those darn frer :trouble: now even the old ones, but I am SOOO hoping and praying this is it for you luv and it darkens up a little by tomorrow! :dust:

Afm... pos opk today cd15 ... here we go :coffee:

Flarmy you are having a baby soon!!! :saywhat: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber are you 9 dpo today?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Frangi yay! It's so exciting to see baby. Don't worry about measuring behind, there's so many factors that can throw it off. My boy has also measured a few days behind all along and he's perfectly healthy.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay frangi! That's soooo sweet to see baby &#9825;&#9825; he/she will be wiggling soon enough! I agree, no worries on the dates 2 days is not much to worry about.. And very exciting that you get to tell family at Christmas &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I bet they'll be so happy!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Aww frangi, seeing baby is the best!!! Great news congrats!!!!


Amber are you going to start baby aspirin now?


----------



## ccoastgal

Wanted to do a quick post. Amber I see it!! Yay!!
I went and saw my friend who had her baby. He is absolutely beautiful! 

AFM I might take a test tomorrow if I don't start. I have been having AF type cramps. So who knows. Although last night the sude that I had the major cramp on when I was 8dpo hurt to lie on. But due to the cramps I am not too hopeful.


----------



## maybe8

Amber...I see it also! I hate all hpts right now but hoping this is it for you!!!

5stars...you are in my thoughts. Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Frangi...congrats on little bean....I agree 2 days is nothing at this stage. Enjoy the good scan and telling everybody.

Mrs B...to answer you question, no I don't want my son going overseas. I want him sitting on the couch watching Ink Masters with me. I will however put on a brave face and be happy for what he chooses. He is leaning towards going. It would be an adventure for him....I hate it but will say all the right things and support his choices. Come to find out I wasn't prepared for him leaving home.

I am hoping that everyone is doing well and the holidays aren't to crazy.

And...cycle day 39 and 28 dpo. Bfn and no sign of the witch. Been having on off cramping for two weeks, was sure she was coming but nada. Probably stress and old age. :)

Anyways...everyone stay safe, be happy and healthy!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, cramping could be a very good sign!!! That's how I knew this time I was pregnant. Even with a negative test I kept saying I don't understand why it's not positive because I just know I'm pregnant!!!! I can't wait for your test!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber. ...... :coffee: I'm waiting :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

fran- yay for a good scan. do you have a pic to possibly post?

amber- would love to see today's test

maybe- :hugs: military life is hard and sucks

muffin- lol yes but not too soon. Gotta make it to at LEAST Jan 4.. but Dr wants of course for me to make it to Jan 14th so I'll at least be considered full term. 

5stars- hope you're recovering well

ccoast- hope you get a nice bfp today if you decide to test

disney, pink, corn- how you doing mamas?


----------



## pinkpassion

I woke up sick, awful sore swollen throat and just yucky feeling :sad2:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies, Love you all Thank you xxxx

We had guests until late last night so I couldn't post much. I'm struggling to believe I see pink in these tests I really am. It's so early I didn't get my faintest BFP until 11dpo last proper pregnancy I had and a full 4 days after i felt implantation so hmmmm. I'm sceptical. I don't have any tests here now but Hubby is going to get me a frer tomorrow at 11dpo.

I don't know how to feel my symptoms are very convincing I think tomorrows test will be more accurate. I'm deffo not calling it a BFP yet. 

Symptoms 
I'm exhausted (Could be the time of the year)
Boobs are heavy and full 
CM has not dried up -at all!! It's quite abundant. 
Headaches
Thirsty
Dizziness

That's it all could be pre- AF symptoms too I guess we will see tomorrow. 

Pink no, I'm not on baby asprin as I've had to go on blood clotting medication in the past to stop excessive bleeding. I hope you get well soon :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast how are you? Looking forward to your test

xxx


----------



## ccoastgal

How can I upload pictures? At first I didn't think there was a second line but the more I look at it I swear I see something... its on a IC. I might go fet a frer and test but no places are open because its only 5 am haha. I'm kind of freaking out right now because I have never even had a hint of a second line before.


----------



## ccoastgal

So I figured it out on how to post but it says my file is too big. I want to post it for you ladies so you can help me figure out if you all see it or if I'm just crazy :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awww coast if you see it then it's there, huge congratulations love. :) <3


----------



## ccoastgal

I used another IC(with same urine) and I can line them up and there is the lines match up. The thing that scares me is that they are soo faint. I'm afraid of shadows or evaps...


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoast- where you type a reply at the bottom of the page click 'Go Advance'.
Then you'll see a little paperclip at the top. Click that. 
It will open another window and allow you to upload up to 5 pictures

Amber :dust:


----------



## ccoastgal

Flarmy it keeps telling me that the file is too large. I'm doing it fromy phone. I dont have a computer to use right now.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahhhhhhhhh the suspense is killing me... lol.. you'll have to crop your pic to make it smaller


----------



## ccoastgal

Pink its killing me! There is nothing more that I want is to show you ladies who have been there for me! I have no idea on how yo crop it. I keep trying but it still doesn't let me. It keeps giving me error messages.


----------



## ccoastgal

I think I figured it out....


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Coast I totally see them both!!!!! Aaaahhh!!! There are for sure lines!!! &#128512;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

coast... upload it onto https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/ 

You can resize it on there and upload it then save the pic back to your phone and upload it here. You may have to set up a quick free account but it's easy.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Woooooooow BFP BFP! No denying that positive test. Huge congratulations. xxxxx


----------



## ccoastgal

Really? You can see it too? AHHH I need Target to open now so I can get a frer. I am afraid now that it won't show up on a frer and that the ic's were just flukes. HAHA this will be my first so I think I am freaking out more than I should.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Can't wait for your frer!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep bfp :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

I can't wait for your frer!! Make sure to avoid liquids and hold your pee!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast you have nothing to worry about they are full thickness, pink and beautiful <3 They are 100% positive xxxxx


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> Yep bfp :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> I can't wait for your frer!! Make sure to avoid liquids and hold your pee!!!

I still have the pee from this morning. I peed in a cup for the ics haha. 

I am sooo sooo happy that you ladies can see all them. At first I thought I was crazy!


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Coast you have nothing to worry about they are full thickness, pink and beautiful <3 They are 100% positive xxxxx

Aww thank you Amber! I can't wait for your test tomorrow. Based on your other tests it seems we are going to be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast, I really don't think so sadly maybe next month for me though :) 

I took two ics and if there's even shadows on them I'll be shocked. I really can't see anything today. I haven't stopped crying all morning. I feel so silly lol. 

BUT I will do a frer tomorrow and I'm also in the dark as far as how many DPO I am so we shall see.

I'm so chuffed for you they are screamingly obvious and gorgeous BFPS your frer is going to be amazing. <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=495413

Here's mine x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I feel like I see lines on both of yours too Amber! Fx this is really it!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I see lines on yours too amber. Remember ics aren't as good as frers!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:coffee: waiting impatiently for coasts frer .... hehe :happydance:


----------



## ccoastgal

I see lines on your tests too Amber on both of them. The lines are lined up even. Fx this is it for you!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pinkpassion said:


> I see lines on yours too amber. Remember ics aren't as good as frers!!

Tie and Pink, :wacko: I really can not tell if I want it so much that I'm imagining shadows or if they are really there to be honest. I've never used these ics before. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Feeling so blessed to have found you all, and that you let me share in your wonderful life changing news and are so open and honest about the good bad and ugly of ttc and pregnancy. :hugs: Feeling really grateful that you all accept me and my "neurosis" in this TTC journey too. :haha: 

Love you all lots. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have found you all, and that you let me share in your wonderful life changing news and are so open and honest about the good bad and ugly of ttc and pregnancy. :hugs: Feeling really grateful that you all accept me and my "neurosis" in this TTC journey too. :haha:
> 
> Love you all lots. :hugs:

We are the blessed ones who have found you! After everything you have been through you are still able to be happy for everyone know matter what there journey is. You are a very strong and amazing woman I couldn't do what you do after going through everything you went through. :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

Ok I am going to go get my frer now. EEK I will post as soon as I take it and it has a result. fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - oh hell yeah there are lines on both!!! Can't wait to see that FRER!!!

Amber - I can see lines on both ICs... I really can

Pink - so sorry you're sick girly!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Coast and everyone else, I'm always happy to hear of miracles (babies) I can't understand people who wouldn't be. I think every pregnancy is a miracle. <3

Coast omg it's going to be so awesome, I can't wait to see it. xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

We are lucky to have found you Amber! I really hope this is the month for your sticky bean! You deserve it soooo much. I am anxious, nervous, and excited with you! I really want you to have your beautiful rainbow!!! 

Coast can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ladies!! amber congrats!!!!!!! 
And those ic looks awesome!!! Yay!!!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
I can't wait to see your test coast!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

So I don't see anything. I can't believe I would get lines in IC's and nothing on FRER. :cry:

Update: I just checked it again. It has been maybe ten minutes since I dipped it and it is positive. There is a pink line. But it is after the time limit so I don't know if I trust it...


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast don't be discouraged yours ics are beautiful. It's really hit and miss this early on, take a deep breath and take another in the morning with fresh fmu. xxxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Coast and Amber I definitely see lines on your ICs! FX you guys get beautiful lines on FRERs soon. 

AFM- SO and I are going to go see an early showing of Star Wars today. Haven't had anything to drink yet and going to keep it that way so I don't have to pee during the movie! And afterward going to wrap up (heh) some shopping.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. It's almost Christmas! :xmas16:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi ladies just a quick update: hope everything everyone is doing fine....I'm doing fine still recovering in the hospital and if all goes well I will go home tomorrow....thanks again ladies for your thoughts n prayers


----------



## ccoastgal

Ok last picture today I promise. This is the picture that I got at probably a little less than ten minutes. I will probably take another FRER tomorrow am. But was wanting to tell the hubby tonight. What do you think?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coast I see something on them both, hopefully they darken up nicely tomorrow! ! &#9825;&#9825; :dust:


----------



## ccoastgal

Thanks muffin!

I am really excited but nervous at the same time. I am supposed to start on Wednesday and I am still getting little cramps here and there. I am just hoping our little bean sticks.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast- the second picture I can see without zooming in. When it's early on you can see it better when they dry! Try another IC in the evening if you have them left. So excited to see the lines get darker!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey coast I messed with your test this 1 I couldn't down load for some reason so I had to screen shot , but it's promising !!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-20-12-37-02.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast that's a really lovely pink line 2 lines = pregnant eeeeeep so excited for you congratulations xxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber!! What with all these bfp!!?? I can't wait for tomorrow test ladies! ! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-20-12-43-39.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs. MB

Christmas presents!!! Yay!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

You ladies are awesome! Thank you soo much for being there for me and telling me that I'm not crazy. I'm soo excited and nervous at the same time. I got the cutest onsie that says I love daddy that I am going to wrap and give to DH tonight. 

Amber I can't wait for your test tomorrow!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cute idea coast!! What a perfect time to get a bfp!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy will you please put me down for dec. 30th testing ? Thanks luv! I'll be 10dpo &#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

(About to catch up) just dipped my 4th i c of the day -iit's bed time here. It's the top one and it's soaking wet lol. I've been peeing every hour or two so this was not that much of a hold.

seriously can't wait for my frer tomorrow :D
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-20 19.02.23.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin, how did you do that? lol. Could you do it to the new one too? 

Awww coast so cute! 

5 stars, so glad your surgery went well and you are recovering nicely. Big hugs get well soon xxxx


----------



## ccoastgal

Amber I see them on all 4! Yay I'm soooo excited for you. I can't wait until your test tomorrow too!


----------



## ccoastgal

So for all the pregnant mama's is it normal to have what feels like mild AF cramps?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Do you really? 
Oh gosh.... I hope they aren't just evil ones. I will find out for sure tomorrow with a frer I hope.

I don't even have one in the house or i'd use it. I used 4 in 24 hours and Hubby put me on a frer ban lmbo. Basically for money reasons we decided to buy them when I intend to test because having them in the cupboard is too tempting haha.


----------



## ccoastgal

Amber I know how you feel I bought a 3 pack and 25 ICs. I want to pee on the frer already. But I'm trying to wait haha. 

But I wish you had one too so we can see the beautiful line.


----------



## frangi33

Woo hoo what fabulous news on the bfps ladies! Let's keep them coming!!! 

5stars glad you get to go home soon, best wishes for a speedy recovery x

Pink how are you doing hun? 

Afm it's 7pm here and I'm in bed. I'm so worn out from doing nothing all day!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - yes, I've had cramping since before AF was due. They're more like pinching, stretching pain rather than harsh AF cramps but fairly similar. I still have them, not all the time but enough.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I see them on all four!!!! Ay!!! Can't wait until the morning!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber.. here ya go luv, I tried, I am no professional tweaker :haha: but it looks promising ... :dust:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-20-15-35-37.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks muffin, I hope tomorrows is something to shout about. <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mee too luv!! I can't wait to see the test tomorrow eeeeek!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, cramps are completely normal love. I made a post about it in first tri because my mild cramps and stretching hot feeling in my uterus turned into full on af cramps and backache. I thought for sure af was going to come any minute. It's just your uterus stretching and snuggling little one in!!!!


Afm... I have been crying all day. I just feel so awful and I can't swallow it hurts so bad and I am so exhausted but there's so much to do. I just can't make my self get off the couch and dh is being so amazing to me!! Helping me out with everything and I haven't even asked him to do anything, he's drawing me a bath now so I can soak a bit before dd wakes up from her nap!!! I don't think it's strep because I don't have tonsils anymore... I hope it's not the flu, I do feel it in my chest , feels heavy and achey. But not sure if I'm just imagining that!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I see the lines!!! I wonder if you'd benefit from a baby aspirin just for a few weeks until implantation finished?! It could help with implantation like in corns case!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm reading to take it after BFP? Is that what you're all told and 75mg? 
I will get some tomorrow if I get a bfp and try it out. Can't hurt can it. x

I'm so sorry you're unwell pink glad dh is looking after you, please take it easy xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:wacko: can't stop peeing can't stop dipping
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-20 22.00.56.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 20









2015-12-20 22.03.02.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 15









20151220_214849.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ccoastgal

I see the lines on all three! Eeek!!!

Pink I am so sorry that you aren't feeling good. Have you tried drinking hot tea with honey? That can help with the sore throat

Five stars I am so glad you are healing well. Hopefully you got to go home from the hospital!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy was today your baby shower? If so I hope it was lovely!!!

Amber I see all those!!!

I can definitely drink warm tea but I absolutely hate honey, just thinking about it makes me want to barf lol!!! But I love hot tea and hot cocoa!! I've also read marshmallows help with a sore throat , I'll get right on that one :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I hear you! I had my tonsils out a few years ago after three tonsillitis episodes back to back. I was crying because it felt like swallowing shards of glass.... I love not having them but the sore throat does get rough without them... Try some raspberry jam with the tea if you don't like honey?

Amber - lol!!! I love all the porn!!! I see all the lines


----------



## FLArmyWife

wow sorry I've been MIA

Pink- hope you feel better soon! the shower was yesterday and was lovely. I can post a better post about it soon and share some photos..

amber- I see it. FX and :dust: for a nice line tomorrow

ccoast- congrats! 

muffin- I will absolutely add you hun

5stars- glad you're doing well


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awwwww pink luv I'm so sorry you are SOOO sick :hugs: .. thank God for your wonderful dh though!! &#9825;&#9825; I will come over & take care of that nasty cold for you!! :trouble: 

Can't wait to see the tests tomorrow ladies!! 

Afm.. cd16 pos opk yesterday (cd15), & now having the worst O pains ever on both sides ugh :cry: .. I normally can feel it on one side or the other and some months more then others , but this is crazy, I'm about doubled over.. wtheck!!? ugh :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies it's a bfn :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I edited the bright one by turning the saturation right up to see if i could draw pink from them. I can't there's nothing to be seen.
 



Attached Files:







20151221_095220.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 27









2015-12-21 09.54.47.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm calling it negative. I'm so upset. I really hoped for a pretty pink line today, yet again it isn't to be for me.


----------



## pinkpassion

I see lines amber!!! I'm sorry you feel so defeated!! Don't give up hope!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's so odd Pink I swear I'm not saying these things for attention there's no colour or pretty pink line IRL. I guess the only hope I could have is that I have no idea when I actually ovulated. I will take one again in the morning I think. xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, I see a line!
 



Attached Files:







amber.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA but I'm thinking it's an indent line. The test is dry now and I'm not sure what I'm seeing. What I am sure of is it's not a clear or pink line. More waiting I guess. Having AF mild cramps today feel really low about it all. Surely if it was pos it would show up clearly by now xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry hunny. I hope AF never shows and this is your rainbow baby


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- you had asked about the baby shower. Here is a link to some photos on FB. They're the last set of photos in the baby Sweets album

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153012505257135.1073741851.503937134&type=1&l=28668b6254


----------



## pinkpassion

Aw boo, I can't view them because I'm not on facebook :( well I hope it was good and you got a lot of stuff you needed :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink, you should still be able to view them. The link says it is supposed to make the pics viewable to anyone..

But give me a few minutes and I'll try to get them uploaded


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- yeah I just double checked and you don't have to be loggin in to FB or anything to view them..


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber I see it I the edited frer. I see it on the IC clear as day. Unless your ICs are all giving false results it's not a bfn!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I see lines on those, too. Really hoping you just ovulated later than you think and your little bean is still snuggling in!!! 

Flarmy I am glad your baby shower went well!!! Did you get good stuff? Or were you having a diaper shower? I have horrible prego brain, sorry! 

AFM- We went over to my mother-in-laws yesterday and my kids wanted to spend the night. We thought they would change their minds and end up coming home, but they stayed the whole night!!! My DH and I got to go to dinner, finish up our shopping, and spend some quality time together. It was wonderful! Also, I have my ultrasound and appointment this morning. I am sooooo excited to see our little girl again!!! I'll post pics when we get done. Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, it let's me view the first 9 pics which is the beginning of your pregnancy, there's a button that says view more and when I click it it tells me to log in to view more! :/


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- our old neighbors from KY bought our crib, dh's aunt got us the crib matress, and then we got lots of clothes, a good amount of diapers, and some other small stuff. We still need a stroller, carseat, and highchair. But I am still shocked with how much people went out and bought. We got over 100 newborn-3 month outfits which means I'll have to be exchanging some of the clothes for bigger sizes. 

Have a great appointment. I have an appointment today but it'll be just the typical: check fundal height, listen to HB, ask any questions, and that's it. I do want to ask today if my dr does 3rd tri ultrasounds or not


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just had the ugliest cry. Feeling a bit better now. I've been crying for two days honestly. I don't have anymore ICs left but I do have one more frer I don't know I think I will take it in the morning now. I've binned all the other tests in a rage then cried for 30 minutes. Serious pms. lol. Hope you all have a wonderful day. xxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber :hugs: I don't know what to say!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awwwww amber luv I'm sorry :( I HATE FRER , I always have a line on almost every test I take now, I even dipped 1 in water and got a line about like yours today, please don't cry I want to cry now :hugs: lo will come &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ccoastgal

Amber I am sorry that you are feeling like this! But I see lines on the two tests you took today. Maybe don't take the FRER tomorrow am take it on Wednesday that way it will give time for the HCG to build up. :hugs:

Flarmy I am glad that you baby shower went well. Sounds like you got some amazing things! I can't believe your baby will be here pretty soon!

Muffin I am sorry that your getting ovulation pains on both sides that really sucks. Maybe you will release two eggs this month and get your rainbow baby. 

Pink I hope you are feeling better hun!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy what part of ky did you live in? My parents live in Columbia , ky (they moved there in 2000 from here)


----------



## ccoastgal

I didn't take a new FRER today I will take it tomorrow. I am going to the doctors today to see if they will do a blood test. My DH wants to make sure because they were so light before we say anything. But he was so excited so I think both of us will fully believe it when the blood test confirms it. I am a little nervous about it though because my lines were really light and I am a few days before my period I am just hoping it wasn't a fluke and that it actually gets confirmed. I read on some boards that they got positive tests but negative bloods. So that makes me a little stressed out.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coast they always start out lite luv no worries, &#9825;&#9825; 
:dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy, it let's me view the first 9 pics which is the beginning of your pregnancy, there's a button that says view more and when I click it it tells me to log in to view more! :/

oh :( ok well definitely give me a few minutes and I'll upload them. Sorry been a busy morning here



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Just had the ugliest cry. Feeling a bit better now. I've been crying for two days honestly. I don't have anymore ICs left but I do have one more frer I don't know I think I will take it in the morning now. I've binned all the other tests in a rage then cried for 30 minutes. Serious pms. lol. Hope you all have a wonderful day. xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



ccoastgal said:


> Flarmy I am glad that you baby shower went well. Sounds like you got some amazing things! I can't believe your baby will be here pretty soon!!

yeah it seems so surreal



muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy what part of ky did you live in? My parents live in Columbia , ky (they moved there in 2000 from here)

the first time we were stationed at Fort Knox (Jan 2012-May 2013)
The second time we were stationed at Fort Campbell on the Tn/Ky state line (July 2014-July 2015)


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok so baby shower recap

I was so upset with the rsvps coming in. Of the 50 people we invited we had about 15 YES rsvps... and 9 of those were direct family.. only 1 was my personal friend, and the rest were dh's friends or my MIL's coworkers

So the night before I told dh I wasn't looking forward to the party and we should have just had my MIL save her money and done a family dinner out.

Saturday afternoon rolled around and we show up at the party and I must say I was pleasantly surprised. I had a great time, lots of laughs, and not once did my anxiety level get out of control. It barely even raised. The amount of people ended up being perfect and I didn't feel overwhelmed.

First thing we did was let people eat. There were veggies and dip, mini sausages, hummus and chips, and a platter of chick-fil-a nuggets. Mmm.. We also had a hot chocolate/hot tea bar set up which was awesome because the weather was a beautiful 60! made things perfect for us to flow from inside to outside and no one be sweating their butts off. 

After eating we did the first game. The guys, and my dh's cousin, got blindfolded. They had to change a dirty diaper (diaper with melted chocolate, applesauce, and whipped cream) one handed! It was so funny! [I have some video of it I'll have to work on uploading].
The winner got a goodie bag for "from our shower to yours" and it had a loofa and little travel sized bath products.

The next game we did teams. One person was blindfolded and had to feed their partner baby food. The non blindfolded person couldn't give hints on directions so it was a little messy at first trying to find someone's mouth while blindfolded, especially because you couldn't tell how much baby food you had on the spoon lol. There were 4 different baby foods and the taster had to write down their guesses on each one. The reactions were hilarious! lots of gagging and "WTF is this?!" from my 20yr old BIL. The 4 flavors in the end were sweet potatoes, carrots, banana, and prunes. Again the winners got a shower to shower goodie bag.

After that we moved inside and did cake. It was what Publix calls a pull-apart cake. Made completely of cupcakes and buttercream. MMmm so good. 

Then we all sat around and passed around 5 diapers that had different melted chocolates. You had to 'Name that poopy'. Winner got a $10 giftcard to somewhere. 

After that we opened gifts. We got a TON of baby clothes, a good bit of diapers, a monitor, some bottles, bath starter kit, and a few gift cards. Also the crib had come as a gift a few days earlier. 

After presents we found out who had the most pins for the don't say baby game. The winner got a $10 giftcard and that was the end of the shower.

I am SO happy dh had some friends there because I only had 1 personal friend there. Without my dh and/or his friends, I would never have made it through the shower.


Here are the photos. Password is: sweets
https://s300.photobucket.com/user/leighnaras/slideshow/Baby Shower


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - The pics look great. It does look like everyone had a great time!

Coast - Hopefully your Dr. complies :) I had first beta done at 10DPO and it was 24. You're still early so don't freak out if the first number is on the lower side. It's the second number that tells you more.

Amber - I wish I could give you a hug right now. I'm so sorry love. Those tests do all look like they have lines. I would have a good cry too if I were getting those. So mean!

Muffin - Whoo! Can't wait for you to test. Maybe a little NYE miracle :)


----------



## ccoastgal

I can't get in to my doctor until the 4th of January and she put in a note for the nurse to give me a call in regards to the blood work. Which I will most likely not get. I am ok with the appointment being the 4th of January though just wish I could get blood work done pronto haha. My neuroses are taking over.

Also I am suppose to get my hair done. Do you think it is still safe to do so? I looked on the internet and kept getting conflicting opinions.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the shower Flarmy! !!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - my Dr.'s nurse called in the order for bloods both times. I haven't spoken to a doctor since I got my BFP, lol.... Hopefully they can just do that for you. Jan. 4 is an early appt! As far as getting hair done... I ready conflicting opinions as well... I get all over color which means it will touch my scalp so I'm holding off until I'm in the second tri... My hair dresser also told me to hold off...


----------



## Mrs. MB

I can't focus today. My appointment is not until 4:30pm... The time could not pass by any slower.


----------



## ccoastgal

So got a call back from the nurse and she said that I didn't need any labs that the three positive tests are enough to say that I am pregnant. Luckily I manage a Dr.'s office and he wrote me an order to go have it done.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - Sweet! That's pretty darn awesome! Love perks!


----------



## FLArmyWife

coast- awesome perk

as for getting your hair done.. I definitely say wait a little and if/when you do get it done make sure the place is well ventilated


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome pics flarmy!!! I love it! Where does "sweets" come from?

Ccoast, definitely wait on the hair coloring if you can the early weeks is when baby is really doing a lot of growing. You don't want to expose baby to any chemicals or fumes!! Glad you get some blood work done!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I have to agree with you on these frer, they are crap. They are great for early positive but the negs are not clear and show lines when there aren't any. I took the other one this evening and it's neg. I compared it to last months at 7dpo which has a blinder of a pink line (really bold) sorry for the UK lingo. LOL. 

I've been to see all my family we sat around and did each others nails and planned a shopping trip for tomorrow with my sister. My "baby" sister is turning 20 tomorrow!!! So I'm taking her to the city to spend spend spend.

I'm having AF cramps I can feel she's on her way experience alone tells me I'm not pregnant I was having these same lines on frer a week ago it would show by now. I love you all for the support. <3 

Seeing family has helped bring me out of a 2 day dip. I love my family. I'm so lucky. <3 <3 <3 Have a good night everyone. (I'm not testing until af now but of course I'll be popping in)

xxxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I'm sorry :hugs:, have you considered supplements? Ubiquinol is a really good one, just a thought!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sooo sorry Amber! I really thought they were positives! Stupid frer!!!!! Sending big hugs! Glad the family is helping you feel better!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thought I would update: My ultrasound went great. Baby is measuring 4 lbs 3 oz, in the 55%. She is for sure a girl and is head down. Cervix is still long, and they said everything looks perfect! I gained another three pounds in two weeks. Lol. Dr was not concerned. Can not wait to meet this little sweetie!


----------



## ccoastgal

Amber I am so sorry! I really thought all your tests were positive. I saw lines on all of them. 

Flarmy I am so glad that your shower went better than what you expected!

Mrs. MB you will have to let us know how your appointment went. I am so excited for you!

Pink how are you feeling today?

If I missed anyone else I am sorry it wasn't intentional.

I had my bloods drawn today at 11 am they said they won't be ready until tomorrow so it is going to be a long couple of hours. I am nervous! But I will obviously update you ladies on what it was.


----------



## ccoastgal

Yay Tie beautiful picture!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - waiting on those results. Patiently and without caffeine, lol. Keeping fingers crossed. Will your doctor order a second draw for you as well?

Amber - I'm so sorry... those damn tests are just evil... from cheapies to FRERs... We need to turn to magicians. I'm so happy that your family is helping you feel better. Huge hugs.

Tie - Awwww, she's so precious! I'm so happy that everything is going well. 

Alright, I'm leaving for a long work meeting and then for my appointment. I'll update when all is done. Eeeekkk, so nervous.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie so sweet congrats!!! 

Afm. I'm feeling better than I did last night!! Still not great but better, now poor dh is sick :/


----------



## 5starsplus1

Update ladies I'm finally home &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ccoastgal

Mrs. MB said:


> Coast - waiting on those results. Patiently and without caffeine, lol. Keeping fingers crossed. Will your doctor order a second draw for you as well?
> 
> Amber - I'm so sorry... those damn tests are just evil... from cheapies to FRERs... We need to turn to magicians. I'm so happy that your family is helping you feel better. Huge hugs.
> 
> Tie - Awwww, she's so precious! I'm so happy that everything is going well.
> 
> Alright, I'm leaving for a long work meeting and then for my appointment. I'll update when all is done. Eeeekkk, so nervous.

I am not sure if he will order a second lab draw. I guess it all depends on what the number is. I am currently only 3 weeks and 5 days per LMP. I think at this point that I am more concerned that I am actually pregnant and those weren't just fluke tests. So I don't know if I even want a second lab draw but we will see haha.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Awesome pics flarmy!!! I love it! Where does "sweets" come from?

Thanks. Lance Sweets was a long time character on one of my favorite shows that I got dh into (Bones on Fox). His character is no longer on the show because, John Francis Daley [the actor], decided he wanted to pursue other thing. DH and I had agreed a girl name would be from another character on the show.. so when we first found out we wanted something kinda gender neutral.. thus we started calling the baby Sweets. my MIL and mother loved doing a 'Sweets for Sweets' table.



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Muffin I have to agree with you on these frer, they are crap. They are great for early positive but the negs are not clear and show lines when there aren't any. I took the other one this evening and it's neg. I compared it to last months at 7dpo which has a blinder of a pink line (really bold) sorry for the UK lingo. LOL.
> 
> I've been to see all my family we sat around and did each others nails and planned a shopping trip for tomorrow with my sister. My "baby" sister is turning 20 tomorrow!!! So I'm taking her to the city to spend spend spend.
> 
> I'm having AF cramps I can feel she's on her way experience alone tells me I'm not pregnant I was having these same lines on frer a week ago it would show by now. I love you all for the support. <3
> 
> Seeing family has helped bring me out of a 2 day dip. I love my family. I'm so lucky. <3 <3 <3 Have a good night everyone. (I'm not testing until af now but of course I'll be popping in)
> 
> xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs:



TheTiebreaker said:


> Thought I would update: My ultrasound went great. Baby is measuring 4 lbs 3 oz, in the 55%. She is for sure a girl and is head down. Cervix is still long, and they said everything looks perfect! I gained another three pounds in two weeks. Lol. Dr was not concerned. Can not wait to meet this little sweetie!
> View attachment 918745

awesome. so glad all is looking well. 



ccoastgal said:


> Flarmy I am so glad that your shower went better than what you expected!
> If I missed anyone else I am sorry it wasn't intentional.
> 
> I had my bloods drawn today at 11 am they said they won't be ready until tomorrow so it is going to be a long couple of hours. I am nervous! But I will obviously update you ladies on what it was.

Thank you. Can't wait to hear your blood draw numbers



pinkpassion said:


> Tie so sweet congrats!!!
> 
> Afm. I'm feeling better than I did last night!! Still not great but better, now poor dh is sick :/

so glad you're starting to feel better



5starsplus1 said:


> Update ladies I'm finally home &#65533;&#65533;

yay good


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome! I love bones btw!!


----------



## ccoastgal

So I got my lab results back and it is at 38. The range for week 3 according to the lab is 5.8-71.2 which I am in the middle! Holy crap I think it really hit me that I am pregnant because I can't stop crying(happy tears). AHH:happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yay Coast!!!! Whoop whoop! Christmas present :) so happy for you!!!

5stars - so happy you're home now. Hope your kiddos and DH at taking good care of you!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks ladies!

Coast I am soooo happy for you!!! &#128512;


----------



## kpk

I'm back on bnb, I used to haunt these threads years ago, I've forgotten the mania that comes in the tww, and I'm ttc #2 this month. This is our first month trying, but I've been off birth control for 6 months. Testing in the morning, asking for some baby dust tonight from you girls.

Good luck to you all, please don't feel discouraged if you don't have symptoms. With DS I barely knew I was pregnant until 7 or 8 weeks. I tested positive 4 days before my period last time. 

***baby dust***:happydance::sleep:

Ps, I don't know why that ticker says I'm preggo my son is 2.5 years


----------



## Mrs. MB

Yay!!!! The appointment went well :) No pictures this time but the baby was there and had a heartbeat :) 

Welcome back KPK!!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Glad you are home 5stars!! I hope you are able to rest comfortably!!!

Congrats ccoast!!!!

Good luck kpk.. make sure to post a pic we like to stare at tests, all tests :rofl:!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Wow so much to catch up on! If I skip anyone I apologize in advance as it isnt intentional!

Amber- :hugs: I am still holding out hope for you. FX af stays far away. 

Coast- woohoo congrats! :happydance: 

FLArmy- love the baby shower pix! My shower is Jan 23rd and I'm realizing I'm cutting it a little close. 

Tie- omg she is just the sweetest! Glad everything looks good!

Pink- glad you're feeling a little better

5stars- glad you're home and doing well! I know how much more comfortable it is to be home and not in the hospital after surgery. 

Mrs MB- yay that baby looks good! So exciting. 


AFM- been uncomfortable these past few days. Not trying to complain of course. Today was especially bad as she has been sooooo low in my hips and hitting my right hip to where it hurts. I wouldn't be surprised if she's already dropped considering all the pressure in my ladybits I've had lately lol. Definitely counting down the days where she's in my arms and not my uterus . 

Also my boss is trying to have me drive out to work once or twice a week next month when I specifically asked to exclusively work from home starting January. I don't think I'll be able to do two days, MAYBE one. Even the drive home today was uncomfortable. 

Sorry guys. Rant over.


----------



## ashleyg

Just popping in to say that we found out we are having another *GIRL*. 

Not gonna lie...I wasn't super excited about it. I was hoping for a boy but the idea is slowly growing on me. I'm looking at cute nursery sets and newborn outfits at the moment...hoping to get a little more excitement in me. I just feel like it's going to be a dejavu of my daughter.

We aren't announcing on FB until Christmas Eve so if we're friends on there, don't say anything! 

Anyways, just wanted to let you all know. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats Ashley xx


----------



## pinkpassion

:) ashley congrats on another little girl!!! So sweet!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Both of our daughters will be about the same age, maybe we will ttc #3 around the same time and it'll be a little boy for us both :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney- sorry you are feeling so much pressure. I totally understand the feeling. The only thing that has made me feel better is taking a bath with Epsom salts. I try to do it two to three times a week if I can. It's hard with two kids at home, but sometimes after dinner I will have my husband keep the kids so I can soak for 15 minutes. It really has made a huge difference. 

Ashley congrats on the girl. It's ok to feel a little disappointed. Your girls are going to be so lucky to have each other though. Even now, my sisters are my best friends and I couldn't imagine my life without them.

Hope your feeling a little better 5stars! Hoping for a speedy recovery! 

Tasha I can't believe how close you are to a baby!!! It's gone by sooo fast! Hope your feeling good!!!

AFM- I have a ton of stuff to do today. I need to finish making some of the gifts that I have been working on. I also need to start baking the treats I am giving as presents. Gonna try to remember to take breaks though. Standing too long really makes my hips and pelvic area hurt. 

Hope everyone's week is going good!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Awesome! I love bones btw!!

yay bones fans! (I wasn't sure if anyone watched the show and didn't want to spoil the Sweets thing so I tried to be vague lol)



ccoastgal said:


> So I got my lab results back and it is at 38. The range for week 3 according to the lab is 5.8-71.2 which I am in the middle! Holy crap I think it really hit me that I am pregnant because I can't stop crying(happy tears). AHH:happydance:

:happydance: Congrats!



kpk said:


> I'm back on bnb, I used to haunt these threads years ago, I've forgotten the mania that comes in the tww, and I'm ttc #2 this month. This is our first month trying, but I've been off birth control for 6 months. Testing in the morning, asking for some baby dust tonight from you girls.
> 
> Good luck to you all, please don't feel discouraged if you don't have symptoms. With DS I barely knew I was pregnant until 7 or 8 weeks. I tested positive 4 days before my period last time.
> 
> ***baby dust***:happydance::sleep:
> 
> Ps, I don't know why that ticker says I'm preggo my son is 2.5 years

Welcome back! :dust: can't wait to see your test



Mrs. MB said:


> Yay!!!! The appointment went well :) No pictures this time but the baby was there and had a heartbeat :)

:happydance:




Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy- love the baby shower pix! My shower is Jan 23rd and I'm realizing I'm cutting it a little close.
> I been uncomfortable these past few days. Not trying to complain of course. Today was especially bad as she has been sooooo low in my hips and hitting my right hip to where it hurts. I wouldn't be surprised if she's already dropped considering all the pressure in my ladybits I've had lately lol. Definitely counting down the days where she's in my arms and not my uterus .
> 
> Also my boss is trying to have me drive out to work once or twice a week next month when I specifically asked to exclusively work from home starting January. I don't think I'll be able to do two days, MAYBE one. Even the drive home today was uncomfortable.
> 
> Sorry guys. Rant over.

We hadn't personally bought anything for baby yet because I wanted to wait and see what we got at the shower. I was already having anxiety being 33 weeks and having the shower so I can't imagine cutting it THAT close.. but that could also be FTM jitters. 
Sorry for the discomfort. you're so close to the end though, we're almost there!
boo to your boss. Do you maybe have proof of her already agreeing to letting you work exclusively from home? maybe a friendly reminder she already agreed to that?




ashleyg said:


> Just popping in to say that we found out we are having another *GIRL*.
> 
> Not gonna lie...I wasn't super excited about it. I was hoping for a boy but the idea is slowly growing on me. I'm looking at cute nursery sets and newborn outfits at the moment...hoping to get a little more excitement in me. I just feel like it's going to be a dejavu of my daughter.
> 
> We aren't announcing on FB until Christmas Eve so if we're friends on there, don't say anything!
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to let you all know. Hope you're all doing well.

Awe congrats on a girl. :hugs: it's ok to have some gender disappointment. in the end you'll be happy just to have your little bean.
Good thing you said something about not posting on FB, I was about to go looking for your announcement photo lol how do you plan on announcing?
:hugs: hope y'all have a good holiday girl.



TheTiebreaker said:


> AFM- I have a ton of stuff to do today. I need to finish making some of the gifts that I have been working on. I also need to start baking the treats I am giving as presents. Gonna try to remember to take breaks though. Standing too long really makes my hips and pelvic area hurt.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is going good!!!

:dust: hope you are able to take it easy to a point but still get everything done.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie what an adorable pic luv!!! 

Amber :hugs: I agree on the test 100% luv :(

Ashley congrats on the girl! I can see how you are disappointed, but girls are fun to shop for (I know that doesn't help) but I'm glad baby is healthy. 

Coast! That's amazing, what a blessing at Christmas to get your bfp!!!!

5stars praying for you luv I hope your doing OK today &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Everyone else I missed I'm sorry :( 


Afm : wrapping presents today &#9825;&#9825; went to see Santa yesterday, finished up Christmas shopping, & got to :sex: only day before O &day after .. im officially 2 dpo..

didn't use preseed , as I didn't like the ingredients listed (parabens etc..) 
BUT.. I did buy an organic type of preseed called YesBaby, it is same as preseed & organic without all the bad additives. Just wanted to share with yall.. 

Have a great day luvies&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Everyone!

Ashley - you're not your mom and your girls are not you and your sister. They're going to be unique and different :) I'm sorry it's a tad disappointing but there are tons of positives as well! I hope you warm up to the idea of having two girls so close in age.

Disney - I'm sorry you're uncomfortable. The last few weeks can't be that much fun. I hope your boss honors your previous agreement.

Muffin - 2 DPO... waiting here with you. Hopefully the rush of the holidays is going to help this TWW go by quickly. 

AFM: Fell asleep before 10pm last night, had some ms and a headache. Broke down and took some Tylenol this morning because it wasn't better... Nothing smells good anymore. That a good sign I suppose :) I can't believe how amazing that tiny little heart was on screen :dance:


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning!

Disney I am so sorry that your so uncomfortable and that MS is coming back. I can't believe your boss what a :witch:. I am hoping that she sticks with your original agreement.

Muffin we are truly blessed Christmas has come early! This month to be honest we only were able to BD one day in the beginning and one day at the end of the fertile period because DH was sick. I was so sure I was out at like 1-7DPO until I had weird cramps on 8DPO. I am hoping that you get your rainbow baby soon!

Amber how are you doing hun? 

Ashley I can see how you can be a little disappointed with the gender especially if you were only planning on having two you would want one of each. But your daughter is going to love having a little sister!

AFM I took another FRER and the line was a lot darker within 2 minutes. Tomorrow is the day that I am supposed to start my period so I keep praying that she does indeed stay away. I am a little nervous but I don't have any usual pre-af symptoms. 

If I forgot anyone I am sorry! I hope you lovely ladies have a great day!


----------



## ashleyg

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Congrats Ashley xx

Thank you!



pinkpassion said:


> :) ashley congrats on another little girl!!! So sweet!!!!




pinkpassion said:


> Both of our daughters will be about the same age, maybe we will ttc #3 around the same time and it'll be a little boy for us both :)

Haha maybe! We will see! How far apart do you want baby #2 and #3 to be from each other? My girls (omgggggg feels so weird to say lol!) will be 21 months apart! 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashley congrats on the girl. It's ok to feel a little disappointed. Your girls are going to be so lucky to have each other though. Even now, my sisters are my best friends and I couldn't imagine my life without them.
> 
> AFM- I have a ton of stuff to do today. I need to finish making some of the gifts that I have been working on. I also need to start baking the treats I am giving as presents. Gonna try to remember to take breaks though. Standing too long really makes my hips and pelvic area hurt.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is going good!!!

Thanks tie. I hope they will be close to each other. My brother and I aren't close at all and I always wished I had a sister :haha: 

Hope you get everything done you need to without wearing yourself out!



FLArmyWife said:


> Awe congrats on a girl. :hugs: it's ok to have some gender disappointment. in the end you'll be happy just to have your little bean.
> Good thing you said something about not posting on FB, I was about to go looking for your announcement photo lol how do you plan on announcing?
> :hugs: hope y'all have a good holiday girl.

I know I'll get over it...I think it's just more of a shock that I'm going to have two girls haha. 

LOL! I figured one of you guys would go looking for the announcement picture :haha: I just took a picture of a pink sparkly ornament on our tree. I attached a little tag that says "Baby G is a girl!" Simple and easy lol.





muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley congrats on the girl! I can see how you are disappointed, but girls are fun to shop for (I know that doesn't help) but I'm glad baby is healthy.
> 
> Afm : wrapping presents today &#9825;&#9825; went to see Santa yesterday, finished up Christmas shopping, & got to :sex: only day before O &day after .. im officially 2 dpo..
> 
> didn't use preseed , as I didn't like the ingredients listed (parabens etc..)
> BUT.. I did buy an organic type of preseed called YesBaby, it is same as preseed & organic without all the bad additives. Just wanted to share with yall..
> 
> Have a great day luvies&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

My daughter already has a ton of clothes so I don't think I'll be shopping that much. I was disappointed about that part, hah. But DH remind me that most of the clothes that DD has wont fit baby #2 because this baby will be older during different seasons. Idk how to explain hahaha. So I guess I can do a little shopping. 

I hope you get your BFP soon girly! I always pop in to check and see if you're on testing day yet ( I know, creeper :blush:)



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - you're not your mom and your girls are not you and your sister. They're going to be unique and different :) I'm sorry it's a tad disappointing but there are tons of positives as well! I hope you warm up to the idea of having two girls so close in age.
> 
> AFM: Fell asleep before 10pm last night, had some ms and a headache. Broke down and took some Tylenol this morning because it wasn't better... Nothing smells good anymore. That a good sign I suppose :) I can't believe how amazing that tiny little heart was on screen :dance:

I don't have a sister but I always wanted one! It just feels weird thinking I'm going to have two girls! 

Ive been getting bad headaches too :nope: Idk why they've been coming so often. I woke up at 5am today with one. Ugh. 



ccoastgal said:


> Ashley I can see how you can be a little disappointed with the gender especially if you were only planning on having two you would want one of each. But your daughter is going to love having a little sister!
> 
> AFM I took another FRER and the line was a lot darker within 2 minutes. Tomorrow is the day that I am supposed to start my period so I keep praying that she does indeed stay away. I am a little nervous but I don't have any usual pre-af symptoms.
> 
> If I forgot anyone I am sorry! I hope you lovely ladies have a great day!

We are planning on having 3-4 so hopefully I get a little guy sometime in there lol. I hope they get along well! I'm nervous there's going to be a lot fighting and jealousy happening. 

Yay! So you have a BFP?!


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Disney- sorry you are feeling so much pressure. I totally understand the feeling. The only thing that has made me feel better is taking a bath with Epsom salts. I try to do it two to three times a week if I can. It's hard with two kids at home, but sometimes after dinner I will have my husband keep the kids so I can soak for 15 minutes. It really has made a huge difference.
> 
> AFM- I have a ton of stuff to do today. I need to finish making some of the gifts that I have been working on. I also need to start baking the treats I am giving as presents. Gonna try to remember to take breaks though. Standing too long really makes my hips and pelvic area hurt.
> 
> Hope everyone's week is going good!!!

Thanks for the suggestion! I happen to have Epsom salts so I may try that. Have fun with all your things you've got going on today!


Mrs. MB said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Disney - I'm sorry you're uncomfortable. The last few weeks can't be that much fun. I hope your boss honors your previous agreement.
> 
> AFM: Fell asleep before 10pm last night, had some ms and a headache. Broke down and took some Tylenol this morning because it wasn't better... Nothing smells good anymore. That a good sign I suppose :) I can't believe how amazing that tiny little heart was on screen :dance:

Thank you :). And seeing their heartbeat for the first time really is an amazing thing :cloud9:. This is only the first of many amazing moments for you! 


*Ashley*- Welcome to team pink! We were hoping for a boy as well, but I knew deep down I wanted another girl. Hopefully the idea of another sweet daughter will warm up to you :flower:.

*FLArmy*- The freak-out has definitely started. My printer is out of ink and pretty much everyone else in my family is running low on ink too! WTH! I need to get these invites out. I already have the cardstock to print them on. Maybe Staples will let me print there... ugh. It's not something I can send to get printed because there's two invites per page and they need to be trimmed by hand.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Disney! I'm sure I will get more excited as the weeks go by. I keep trying to look at girl things online to get me out of this funk lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> I know I'll get over it...I think it's just more of a shock that I'm going to have two girls haha.
> 
> LOL! I figured one of you guys would go looking for the announcement picture :haha: I just took a picture of a pink sparkly ornament on our tree. I attached a little tag that says "Baby G is a girl!" Simple and easy lol.
> 
> 
> My daughter already has a ton of clothes so I don't think I'll be shopping that much. I was disappointed about that part, hah. But DH remind me that most of the clothes that DD has wont fit baby #2 because this baby will be older during different seasons. Idk how to explain hahaha. So I guess I can do a little shopping.

that is a very cute way to announce!
I get it. Say you DD was born in the summer.. all her newborn-3 month stuff would be summer clothes.. but baby #2 is say born in the winter you need newborn-3 month stuff that is winter clothes not summer
:thumbup: so yay for getting to do some shopping but not having to start over 100%



Disneymom1129 said:


> *FLArmy*- The freak-out has definitely started. My printer is out of ink and pretty much everyone else in my family is running low on ink too! WTH! I need to get these invites out. I already have the cardstock to print them on. Maybe Staples will let me print there... ugh. It's not something I can send to get printed because there's two invites per page and they need to be trimmed by hand.

oh man.. hopefully you find a place to print them!


----------



## muffinbabes4

My first 2 are 21 months apart ash! I love that age gap I thought it was perfect &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coast do you remember what day you could bd? O DAY or which 2 days was it?


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy - yes exactly. I'm going to have to get her winter stuff because DD1 was only 3 months in the winter and this one will be 6. So like you said, I get to do SOME shopping lol

Muffin - I'm glad to hear that lol. I'm kind of nervous about having two close together!


----------



## FLArmyWife

hormones are being a :witch: today.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good luck finding a printing place disney. 

Congratulations on team pink Ashley! 

I've been slacking on my posting I'm afraid. I promise to be better after Christmas. 

<3 to you all


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ccoast, I almost forgot, I owe you a congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Coast!! Super happy for u!! 

Tie so amazing to see their little faces before they r born! How precious! 

Flarmy so awesome u got so much stuff! Maybe u can find a stroller and car seat used. I found a set for 100$ that's 400 new, trying to buy all used. 

5stars I hope ur feeling well and recovering!


----------



## ccoastgal

muffinbabes4 said:


> Coast do you remember what day you could bd? O DAY or which 2 days was it?

We BD day 2 of fertile period as well as suspected O day. I didn't do OPK's this month again. But I know we were close to O day because of cramping and CM.


----------



## maybe8

Coast...Congratulations...what a wonderful Christmas gift.

Ashley...I had wanted a daughter my first pregnancy...I got a son. It took me about 3 days to actual be happy about it. The day he was born was one of the most special days of my life.

All you soon to be moms...try to rest and relax as much as possible. 

Afm...cycle day 42...31 dpo...a zillion bfn. Just waiting it out. I think I might have skipped the witch and gone into another cycle. Lots of mild cramping, my chest is super sensitive....thinking I might have ovulated recently...My temps are a bit wacky so who knows. Hubby wants me to get a blood test but i will feel so foolish when they say "ma'am your not pregnant....just old".


----------



## pinkpassion

O no maybe... how annoying I'm so sorry!!!! And I'm sorry but I got tickled at "ma'am you're not pregnant just old!" ... I laughed because today at my appointment they went over my tests results on the nuchal testing and they said "before the test your risk was 1 in 300 because of your age!" My jaw hit the floor... seriously I'm 29 freaking years old.. so now I'm "too old" :rofl:.. but after the testing the results went to 1 in 10,000 chance ... geeze


I had an ob appointment today. My anatomy scan is in 2 weeks! All was well today, except I have to go to the cardiologist Monday since I'm having frequent clusters of heart palpitations. I'm sure all is well but they just want me to get checked out to be sure!! 

I hope you ladies have a wonderful night!! Still busy busy here especially since being sick set me back a bit. Now I'm trying to play catch up!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful - thanks girl <3

maybe - aw. I know I'll get more excited about it as the weeks go on. Just think I'm in shock at the moment. I REALLY thought it was going to be a boy lol.


Afm:
Went shopping today for some newborn baby girl clothes. It's starting to get me a little more excited for baby girl #2. It's still soooooo weird to think I'm going to have TWO girls! I think I'm going to be shocked for a while hahah.

My MIL and Dad are so anxious to know what we are having. They're counting down until Christmas Eve for the reveal lol.

Anyways, hope you all have a good night!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Even my OB says at as soon as you hit 30 your considered "elderly"! So crazy to me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy hump day ladies. Hope everyone has an amazing day. 

Sorry I'm kinda distant/weird with posting. Third tri hormones are playing some wacky games. I'm still reading and wishing the best for everyone.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I hope you are ok, :hugs:.. those crazy hormones can be brutal!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovely Ladies. With Christmas fast approaching we've definitely slowed down around here!

I actually had a positive experience as far as age goes. My doctor asked me how old I was and when I said 31 she said, "not old at all." So there's still hope for us :)

Maybe - I'm sorry your body is still not cooperating. How frustrating!!!

Ash  - What a lovely idea to do the gender reveal on Christmas. So very special. I'm glad you're getting excited about your little girl! 

FLArmy - Sorry about the hormones!

AFM: So so sleepy today after staying up until midnight to pick up my BFF from the airport. Must take a nap at work, lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning luvs I'm headed to do some shopping hope everyone has a great day &#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy I'm sorry your feeling this way luv I can come take care of those darn hormones for you! :trouble: 
Just remember don't let them hormones take over , this is your spotlight &you can't ever get this time back, don't let your happiness be stolen from you xoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmy - hope you get out of your funk! Pregnancy hormones are no joke!

Mrs. Mb - thanks! I can't wait to post it lol. I'll post it here for you ladies when we finally announce. I'm getting anxious to tell someone other than you guys :haha:

AFM:
I've been feeling baby girl kick this morning! It's like little popcorn pops right below my belly button. I also went shopping for her yesterday and got some cute newborn outfits. I'm starting to get a little more excited for her : ) 

I still have a teeny bit of wrapping to do, but I'm pretty much finished. I can't wait to see my daughter open her gifts! Anyway, hope you're all having a nice Christmas Eve Eve ;) and are enjoying the time with your families! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Happy hump day ladies. Hope everyone has an amazing day.
> 
> Sorry I'm kinda distant/weird with posting. Third tri hormones are playing some wacky games. I'm still reading and wishing the best for everyone.

Sorry about the hormones causing a crummy mood, they're so unpredictable. Hope you're well either way :flower:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Morning luvs I'm headed to do some shopping hope everyone has a great day &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Flarmy I'm sorry your feeling this way luv I can come take care of those darn hormones for you! :trouble:
> Just remember don't let them hormones take over , this is your spotlight &you can't ever get this time back, don't let your happiness be stolen from you xoxoxoxo :hugs:

Shopping two days before Christmas-- you're much braver than me! Be sure to take the bat with you!


ashleyg said:


> FLArmy - hope you get out of your funk! Pregnancy hormones are no joke!
> 
> Mrs. Mb - thanks! I can't wait to post it lol. I'll post it here for you ladies when we finally announce. I'm getting anxious to tell someone other than you guys :haha:
> 
> AFM:
> I've been feeling baby girl kick this morning! It's like little popcorn pops right below my belly button. I also went shopping for her yesterday and got some cute newborn outfits. I'm starting to get a little more excited for her : )
> 
> I still have a teeny bit of wrapping to do, but I'm pretty much finished. I can't wait to see my daughter open her gifts! Anyway, hope you're all having a nice Christmas Eve Eve ;) and are enjoying the time with your families! <3

Yay for flutters! And shopping! 

I've yet to buy any outfits for my LO... Seems weird right? I can't justify buying anything until after my shower lol. I know clothes are the go-to thing for people to buy. After she's here I know I'll be buying things for her left and right though. 

Today is my Friday! :happydance: So excited for Christmas and to be with family over the next few days. :xmas12: :xmas9:


----------



## ashleyg

Disney : you have more patience than I do lol! I love buying baby stuff :D shockingly at my shower for my daughter I didn't hardly get any clothes lol. I got a ton of blankets and gift cards. I thought I was going to get more outfits! 

Enjoy your time off!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I'm sorry tootse, sending loads of good vibes. Hormones are nasty little things!

Muffin you are so brave! I'm not even leaving the house today lol

Ashley, yay for baby kicks!! Your daughter is such a doll, I love seeing her photos on fb. And you are quite the photographer. Not sure how she always seems to be looking, surely that takes patience. 

Disney I have only gotten a few outfits for Pax. We will need to go shopping after the shower. People love picking out baby clothes and if hate to have multiples or a lot in one size. 

Afm dr just called and I failed the glucose test by 3 points!! I go Monday for a 3 hour test. I really hope it goes well, I'm a bit nervous now.


----------



## ccoastgal

Hello ladies, 

So today I am kind of down because I'm 4 weeks today but I feel like my symptoms are disappearing and its freaking me out. Ive had cramps the last couple of days and today the cramps have kind of died out. I am a little nauseated but not a lot. That's the only symptoms. SoI I'm worried about everything. Was this the same for all you ladies too?


----------



## ashleyg

.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy I'm sorry tootse, sending loads of good vibes. Hormones are nasty little things!
> 
> Muffin you are so brave! I'm not even leaving the house today lol
> 
> Ashley, yay for baby kicks!! Your daughter is such a doll, I love seeing her photos on fb. And you are quite the photographer. Not sure how she always seems to be looking, surely that takes patience.
> 
> Disney I have only gotten a few outfits for Pax. We will need to go shopping after the shower. People love picking out baby clothes and if hate to have multiples or a lot in one size.
> 
> Afm dr just called and I failed the glucose test by 3 points!! I go Monday for a 3 hour test. I really hope it goes well, I'm a bit nervous now.

Aw thank you! It definately does take a lot of patience and weird sounds to get her to look at the camera :haha: I'm def not a professional though!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - so sorry about your test. I hope the one on Monday isn't too bad! Will be thinking of you!

CCoast - you're so early honey. Don't worry. Cramps come and go. You'll probably start feeling the fatigue in no time. I'm 7 weeks and yet to have any real morning sickness. All in passing. Just utter exhaustion.


----------



## ashleyg

Coast - I hardly had any symptoms at first with this baby. They've come and gone my whole pregnancy so far. It's normal!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, I agree.. completely normal!! If it'll ease your mind take a frer, that will remind you that there's a healthy little bean in there snuggling in causing all the cramping!!

Mrs mb.. 7+2 already?! The time is flying love!! Soon we will get to see your little peanut!!! <3


----------



## AliJo

I've been busy and been meaning to get on here and see what's been going on.. there were 30 pages I needed to catch up on! :wacko:

I did scan most of the posts, but to be honest I'm still not sure what is going on! 

Did notice the BFP! Excited for you Coast!! Also, my symptoms disappeared rather quickly when I was pregnant! I did worry myself some, but everything turned out fine! I also didn't have very many symptoms to start with. My nipples hurt, strong smells disgusted me, and my appetite changed. Which all went away rather quickly and it was like I wasn't even pregnant, but I was very much so! Every body is different as is every pregnancy! 

I'm sorry nothing showed for you Amber.. I kept expecting you to be pregnant! It will come for you! 

I've got to spend some time with my nephew! It's crazy to know how fast I connected to the little guy! Not like my own son, but the bond is something special! From the sounds of it.. other than his mom and dad I'm the only one that can hold him for more than a few minutes and him not fuss! I've got the touch I guess! :haha:

I was actually hoping seeing and spending time with him would cool my baby fever, but it hasn't. WTT is no fun! 

Hoping everyone has been well. I could have been better, but I think I'm alright now. It's another reason I wasn't on here.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies just checking in see how you all are :)
Flarmy I second the hormones, I'm all over the shot.
One minute I'm happy next im crying and moody.
Roll on my consultant appointment in less than 2 weeks. I feel so nonethewiser about what's happening :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tasha, youre getting so close! 

Ali, :hugs: itll all work out. And dont stress trying to keep up lol. We move fast in here

Coast, symptoms will come and go as your hormones fluctuate. :hugs: im sure little bean is ok.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha ur so close! So exciting!
FLArmy...34 weeks! That's awesome, and you look great :) can't wait for you guys to have ur babies! 
Tie and Disney will be next!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy merry Christmas eve ladies!!! Lots to do but I'm popping in for a few minutes. I hope you are all well!!!!! <3


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

im definately feeling like im near the end now lol daily braxton hicks, bump has dropped too x


----------



## muffinbabes4

I usually delivered about 37 weeks yall are almost there!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


Well I hope my luvs have a very merry Christmas, I'll see yall in a couple days &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; xxxxxxxx
:xmas1: :xmas5: :xmas7: :xmas9: :xmas13: :xmas21: :xmas6: :xmas8: :xmas10:


----------



## frangi33

Merry Xmas to all you wonderful ladies. I will be thinking of you all tomorrow and I hope everyone has a lovely time x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, Merry Christmas <3 I'm one or two days late with no sign of AF what so ever tested this morning and it was negative. I have no idea what to think. xxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Merry Christmas Eve and early Merry Christmas. I hope everyone has a great time with their families tomorrow. So much to be thankful for and so much to look forward to. 

Amber - I'm so sorry your AF is late and it's a BFN. That's beyond frustrating. Maybe you ovulated late?

I'm so excited to start seeing gorgeous little faces here :) Can't wait to meet the babies we've seen on the sonograms!

Pink - Thank you! I can't wait to see the little Viking (DH dubbed the LO) on 1/18. He/she is being nice to mama so far! 

Love all of you! :hug:<3<3<3


----------



## FLArmyWife

HAPPY HOLIDAY LADIES!!

SENDING LOVE AND :dust:

May santa bring BFPs, +OPK and healthy babes (in the womb!)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Just popping in to say Merry Christmas! Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Merry Christmas everyone, Santa brought me AF xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Merry Christmas Ladies, I hope you all have a fabulous day :)

Amber, so sorry to hear about AF, that's worse than a lump of coal! It'll happen when it's meant to though, that's a promise :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I finally got my art stuff and did this today between mum duties and cooking a huge dinner. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20151225_174921.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Right way around*
 



Attached Files:







xmas day painting 2015.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ashleyg

Merry Christmas ladies!!! Hope you're all having a great day with family <3

Amber - I'm sorry :( eat lots of pie and try to have a good day! :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber art is a great outlet, your painting is really good, very expressive. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks you Hopeful and Ashley, Corn it really is, thank you xxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Merry Christmas ladies...

I've had a crazy day.. went from being amazing to absolutely horrible.. we just found out our friends 2 week old passed away. I don't know the details, just been asked to pray! :sad2: I can't stop crying ... it's a horrible thing!!!

Amber your painting is amazing.. so beautiful!! I wish I could have it/do something similar... It shows beautifully so much emotion and everything someone could feel with all we've gone through!!!

Ladies, I hope you all had a beautiful day!! Love you all!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber, so sorry the witch showed up :(. FX January is your month :hugs:

Pink, that is absolutely awful. Your friends are in my t&p. So sad :(.

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas. Although my daughter didn't have much under the tree, she did have a couple great gifts! Her favorite being a dollhouse that is the same height as her! She keeps saying how this was her favorite Christmas yet. I'm happy :). 

I've also learned these past couple days being around extended family, it seems no matter what, people will find something to say about the size of your pregnant stomach no matter HOW big you are. I'm sorry that I don't know how to explain to you why I am so small. Yet I feel if I was too large you'd be accusing me of being pregnant with twins. :roll: :ignore: [/rant]


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone's holidays have been wonderful. I was revisited by my Christmas curse. I woke up at 12:40 am Christmas morning having to throw my head over the toilet. I get sick so often on Christmas it'd not even funny. I can clearly recall 3 years in a row where I was sick on Christmas and periodically otherwise. I often didn't feel good. I get sick once to twice a year (excluding minor colds). I am cursed. 

Amber - I am envious of your painting skill! It's wonderful.

Pink - I'm so sorry.. it's hard hearing about it and even harder when it strikes close to home. My cousin lost her 4 month old not long ago.. I was completely torn.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, beautiful painting. Sorry about AF.

Pink, that's just terrible. :hugs:

I'm overly exhausted. Been pushing it WAY too much. Asked dh last night almost in tears if we could please just rest at home today and thankfully he agreed even he needed a break. 

My ankle swelling has been really bad the past few days. Worked what it'll be like after working 8 hours on Monday.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies are having a fabulous weekend.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs!! &#9825;&#9825;

Hope everyone had a very merry Christmas 

Pink that is horrible :cry: 

Amber that is worse then a lump of coal luv, I'm SOOO very sorry :hugs: ....but your painting is amazing!! You are talented luv!! &#9825; 


Afm we had a great Christmas then tonight made a fire and roasted smores &#9825;&#9825; 
6dpo :coffee: praying, not getting my hopes up high.. it is what it is lo will come when ready &#9825;&#9825; hopefully soon ;) hehehe


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies.. been in a daze all day! Visitation is tomorrow and the funeral is on Monday. I'll be taking them a dinner on Tuesday. I may not be on much but I'll try! Super busy the next few days. And cardiologist on monday!


----------



## ashleyg

Pink - That's so terrible :( I can't even imagine

muffin - I'm thinking of you! I hope you get that positive as a late Christmas gift!

FLArmy - love your new pic! I did that silhouette picture with my daughter. I'll have to do it again for this little one!

*AFM:*
I am POOPED! Too much cooking and baking for this preggo. I started feeling super dizzy and thought I was going to pass out while making a pie for Christmas dinner. I think I slept almost 12 hours last night lol. I told DH to not wake me and let me sleep in because I needed to rest. 
Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ash. We are going to get it printed out and put it in some picture ornaments with the year on it. My mom and my MIL both want one too put on their trees. 

Pink, :cry: I'm so sorry for their loss. 

Muffin, fx you get your bfp

After the new years I'll post more about Christmas/our month here with The in-laws


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ali- sorry you got sick on Christmas. It's an awful time of year for the viruses to run rampant! My daughter always gets a "Christmas cold", but luckily she got hers over with earlier this week instead of ON Christmas like she usually does. Hope you're feeling better!

Muffin- when are you testing? As always I've got everything crossed for you! :dust:

Ashley that's scary about the dizzy spell. But glad you got some rest. 


AFM- Back to work tomorrow, but it was a nice 4-day weekend. Well guess I can't complain too much since I've got another 4-day weekend this week as well :laugh2:. 
Still have not printed invites... Ugh. BUT! I was smart enough to send out a Facebook invite to put the bug in people's ear until I get them out (hopefully) this week. It's frustrating when I'm the type of person who wants to get everything planned and taken care of right now, but my sisters and mom (who are hosting the shower) are in absolutely no rush and are telling me to not worry about it. Why wait until the last minute? I don't understand. Guess I just have to trust that it'll all turn out ok. 

Sorry for rambling. Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

7 dpo Wednesday needs to hurry up :trouble: 

Hope everyone is goooooood! &#9825;

Flarmy I'm so sorry about the ankles luv, but I'm glad dh agreed to rest with ya , I hope they get better very soon! :hugs:

Alijo ugh! Sick on Christmas 3 years now !! I'm so sorry that is terrible !! I hope you feel better now! &#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Any of you ladies want these opks? I have probably over 30. I'll mail them to whoever wants them :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope everyone had a great weekend and that returning to work isn't too terrible

I have to work a shift at universal today and am very nervous


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awwwww pink your so sweet &#9825; I'm praying I get my bfp so I can do the same for the whole order I just got too :) hehehe ... one can dream! Lmbo

Flarmy that's so cool! Don't be nervous luv, you'll be the most adorable worker they have !


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol the problem muffin is they provide uniforms and I have no idea if they will have maternity pants. Also worried about being on my feet for 8 hours straight


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awwwww man Flarmy!! yea that will be no good ! Hopefully they will have the maternity pants.. they should anyway! I'm sorry luv I hope it goes smooth for you


Pink... do you have your frer from 8 dpo? No I haven't tested, lol...promise... am I itching too!?? Yes!!!! if I do it will be tomorrow 9 dpo , so I don't go out of my mind, but I just wanted to see your test, and if I give in and need something to pee on I have tons of wondfo so I'm good :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovelies. Sounds like everyone had a pretty good holiday weekend. Sprinkles of drama and sickness here and there. 

Pink - I am so sorry to hear about their loss. How incredibly devastating. You're wonderful for helping them through this difficult time.

FLArmy - I really hope your uniform fits and the day isn't too terrible. Can't wait to hear how it went for you. Also, absolutely love, love, love the new picture!

Disney - I'm so glad your DD thought this was the best Christmas ever :) Watching little faces light up is absolutely incredible!

Amber - Boo for the witch showing up. How dare is she! I do love your art. I think it's absolutely incredible. I can't believe you did that between mommy duties and cooking dinner. Super Amber! We need to get you your own cape!

Ali - I'm so sorry you're sick. This is the first Christmas in the last 6-7 years that I wasn't sick. I always catch my worst cold of the year either right before or on Christmas Day. 

AFM: It was a good but very tiring weekend. Christmas Day was beautiful and full of family and absolutely exhausting. My MIL flew in the day after and we had another family dinner. My BFF is visiting from NY so we had a girls day yesterday and it was good up until the very end. 

Going to be a busy three weeks with both MIL and FIL staying with us. Also, I was the only one out of the whole family that had to go to work today. MIL and FIL were lounging around drinking coffee and DH was still asleep when I had to leave... 
No bad MS. I'm good friends with sheer exhaustion though :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I caaaan't wait for POAS porn from you! So excited it's that time of the month. Everything crossed for a NYE miracle :) Here's my 8 DPO btw for reference purposes.
 



Attached Files:







8 DPO.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank you mrs.mb!!!! I have some frer leftover from last cycle, but didn't want to waste them... was thinking about peeing on a wondfo just to pee on something.. lmbo

Glad the holidays were good to you!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - Let's get this party started!!! Not that I'm encouraging you or anything, hehe... I'm at work writing a big and very labor intensive report. I need some entertainment :)


----------



## ccoastgal

Good morning Ladies,

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and time with family!

FLArmy I hope that the 8 hour day is good to you and that they have maternity pants. 

Muffin I can't wait until we get POAS porn from you! I am hoping that you get your BFP in time for New Years!

Mrs. MB I am sorry you had to go back to work today. I did too. I wish I had this whole week off. I am exhausted since I hosted Christmas this year. 

Amber I am so sorry AF got you! I am praying her away this month and that you get your rainbow baby!

AFM nothing really new except my boobs are getting sore but that is a pre AF symptom to me so I am not to excited. I just get crampy every now and than, I have diarrhea (sorry TMI), fatigue and increased CM still. I can't wait until my appointment on the 4th. I think I will feel a lot better afterwards. 

Anyways I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I guess it wouldn't hurt to use just 1 little frer ..... :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy GL on your shift today, hopefully it isn't too tiring! I know I couldn't be on my feet that long.

Muffin- let's see those pee sticks!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol Disney! ! Nothin just nothin.. not worth posting .. starke white 

I only have 1 frer left now!! Eeek 

I ordered some on amazon they will be here Wednesday but ups runs late normally, just saveso me a drive, but I'll probably go to the store tomorrow anyways :haha: 

Also I ordered some answer test on amazon they are same as old frer, always been good, same maker , almost identical test.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ugh!!! 7 DPO today muffin?


----------



## muffinbabes4

8 dpo today :(

Well I got pos opk late at night almost midnight and I felt o pains exactly 24 hours later .. (bad 2 sided) so technically Im not 8 dpo until tonight lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin, I can't wait to test squint with you pee on ALL the sticks and report back. hehe. Good luck and lots of baby dust.

AFM I started taking my meds again and am not going to come off them for pregnancy . I have read LOTS about them and I need them I am already feeling sooooo much better I can't wait to paint a happy painting to show you all. :) 

I am looking into asherman's syndrome. I was told at my last scan at 7 weeks pregnant that my uterus has evident scarring inside. Could be from my c-sections. Basically I need to get blood to my womb and thicken up my lining as much as possible. I am going to get the baby aspirin _Pink_ and take that if I get a bfp but I'm going to add in vitamin e supplements and research around a little on what else I can take to get my womb in shape any suggestions are welcome :)

When the children return to school in 1 week, we are gong to join our local sports centre too and start swimming a few times a week and start eating healthier. That's our new ttc plan. <3 

FLA how did that shift go?

Thanks everyone for being kind about my painting.

coast how are you feeling?

new bfp ladies how's it going?

Pato, you're in my thoughts. xxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars & Pato. . Thinking of yall &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Corn how are you!!?? &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :trouble: :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Dunununununununununu test porn... :haha:

Tonight's wondfo not tweaked just poor lights..
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-28-20-40-24.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## muffinbabes4

How did work go Flarmy?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber- best of luck with the new vitamins and baby aspirin, I hope it works for you. Looking forward to your new paintings :)

Muffin- I swear I see a shadow of something on the wondfo. It's still early though! After these past couple months I am sooo skeptical with the FRERs and ICs though, since we've clearly seen lines on yours and Ambers tests but ended up being false. Ugh! 

Hope work went well FLArmy!.


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin I can see a little something!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Time will tell!! Thanks luvs &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

I see it too muffin, how do you feel?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Luvs I just took this with undiluted it was here within 2 min. Not even ... ??????? Bad pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-28-23-41-11.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 22









Screenshot_2015-12-28-23-50-22.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 19









Screenshot_2015-12-28-23-50-00.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here it is tweaked
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-29-00-10-43.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_2015-12-29-00-11-31.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## muffinbabes4

I feel crampy low middle pink


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin that's definitely the start of a BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Take a FRER tomorrow morning!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I will I only have 1 lol or I would have dipped it tonight!! I'm freaking out !!


----------



## ashleyg

That's exactly how my Wondfo looked at like 8 or 9 dpo! Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yay muffin I hope this is it for you :dance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ooh Muffin!!!! That looks like a BFP!!!


----------



## busytulip

FX'd muffin!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Muffin i can definately see that! fingers crossed for you :D x


----------



## pinkpassion

So I had my cardiologist appointment yesterday. It did NOT go as I had planned, but it was ok. After going over my history and a thorough exam, they ran a 10 second ekg on me. The dr came in and said that there's definitely some abnormality showing so he put me on a 24 hour Holter monitor and I have to return the next day (today) to get it off and have an echocardiogram done. We will go over results of everything on the 6th of January! So one week from tomorrow! I'm not too concerned about it because I know there can be changes with pregnancy and I'm hoping that's all he's seeing but it's best to have all this done to make sure!!

Other than that I'm doing ok. The funeral was yesterday morning and it was really sad. They had an open casket and he was so tiny, 5 lbs at birth and he passed at 10 days old! Sweet baby boy!! I'm taking the family dinner tonight.

My anatomy scan is in a week from today and I can't wait to see baby girl!! I just want them to tell me she's healthy and whole and has no issues at all!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin that's GOT to be a bfp!!! Can't wait for frer!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's what mine looked like with my real BFP at this stage eeeeeeeeep. Good luck muffin! xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink, I'm sos orry for what your friends are going through and you too. I have to say my dear friends daughters funeral was possibly the most heartbreaking thing I've ever experienced I really feel for you. You're being a true friend to them. xxxx


----------



## ccoastgal

Muffin that is what my IC looked like at 9DPO!! EEK that definately looks like a BFP to me. I am hoping that your FRER confirms it today!

Amber I completely forgot to mention yesterday about your painting! I am so sorry! But you have some amazing skills that painting is gorgeous and very expressive. 

FLArmy how did it go with your shift yesterday?

Pink I am sure that the abnormalities that they saw is just normal due to the pregnancy. I can't wait for your next scan pic! I am also so sorry to hear about your friend's baby that is absolutely heartbreaking! They will be in my prayers. 

Ashley & Mrs. MB how you ladies doing?

If I missed anyone I am sorry I really need to start taking notes! Also I think we are behind on bump pictures!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM tomorrow I am 5 weeks pregnant. I am starting to get more and more excited. I know after my appointment on the 4th next week that if I get good news that I will be even more excited. I am hoping that I don't get bad news or anything because my birthday is literally 3 days after the appointment. :haha:

I woke up this morning to dark blue veins everywhere including my boobs which are sore but only if you press down on them so its manageable. Other than that nothing new everything is still the same. Just chalking it up to luck and that it is still early. 

I hope all you lovely ladies have a great day!


----------



## ccoastgal

ccoastgal said:


> View attachment 918471
> 
> 
> 
> I think I figured it out....

I thought I would reattach my picture so you can see if muffin. I had to reply to my own quote since my picture is on my computer at home. So I hope it works.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink luv I am so very sorry ..they are blessed to have such a great friend when a terrible thing happened. 

As far as the heart stuff I went through that when I was pregnant 2 of my pregnancies I would literally have to pull over on the side of the rd on the way to the grocery because my heart would race so fast, I wore a number of heart monitors and was clocked at 200 heart rate. My echo was fine ..Im sure it's pregnancy related and mine was food allergies and even thoub I am small 95lbs 5'2 I was out of shape. I changed my diet and after pregnancy it continued until I started working out and got the fast food out of my diet, I am very sensitive to salts and bleached flour, preservatives etc... plus pregnancy takes a toll and seem to bring anything going on..out into the open. (Not saying yours is diet of coarse everyone is different) but I'm just reassuring you a little so you don't worry out of your mind until your appointment. Luv you Pink &#9825;&#9825; I'll be praying for you darlin &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Afm haven't tested yet. I had to get dh off to work and do some super important paper work. I don't know what I'm waiting for, I think I'm super nervous :( Ive never had a wondfo show up instantly so pink like that where it showed in all my pics (well the pixels screwed up when I put them on here but it's very obvious in person).. so I'll be taking something in a few.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies. I'm sure it's nothing :hugs: just better to get checked to be sure!!!

Muffin, don't make us get the bat lol... :test:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm making them home made spaghetti with my grandmother's sauce recipe! With garlic bread, salad and hot fudge sundaes for dessert!!

I'll be making the same thing for another family tomorrow who's son just had surgery today.... so.. I'll be very busy lol!!!! Just got home from the grocery store. Had to buy 5 lbs of noodles, all the ingredients for the sauce, 10 lbs of meat/sausage, the hot fudge ingredients , ice cream cool whip, and disposable metal pans to put everyone's meals into ...... phew... all in a mornings work. And bummer but I just put dd down for nap and have to wake her in 30 minutes to go to the cardiologist :/. O well maybe she'll sleep good when I get home so I can get all this cooking done!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I'm so glad you're feeling better. I can't wait to see more of your art work!

Pink - You are one busy girl! I hope that the cardiologist puts your mind at ease. Pregnancy can't not take a toll on your body. Plus all the external stress you are experiencing right now. I can't imagine anyone not being elevated. BTW!!! Congrats on being half way done!!!

Coast - Glad you're doing well. The wait for the first appointment is absolutely nerve wrecking!

Muffin - I need to see some pee sticks or I'm not going to be happy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yummy pink !! Bring some to fl. Hehehe 

Well I just took a ic with 100% see through clear diluted pee and it has a obvious faint line. (Turns neg. Obvious) I didn't use the frer because it was so clear... so I'm waiting a couple hours or whenever I pee in a cup and it's not clear lol I can post a pic but my pics from last night are so obvious when I posted them they turned so not obvious I didn't wanna post this one ... :trouble:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-29-11-32-05.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - It may not be obvious but it's by no means start white. Considering you produced some bad pee (hehe) it's a good IC pic! No more liquids for you missy!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol I peed in that cup and was like seriously. .. wtheck is that!!!??? I may as well pulled it from the water faucet!!


----------



## ccoastgal

I agree with Mrs. MB Muffin you can definitely see a faint line and it has color to it. EEK I am so excited for you!


----------



## ccoastgal

Mrs MB you are so right the first appointment wait is horrible. For me it is worse than the TWW haha. 

Pink the dinner you are making for your friends sounds amazing! They are lucky to have such a great friend like you during this difficult time.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coast I didn't see the pic


----------



## ccoastgal

muffinbabes4 said:


> Coast I didn't see the pic

You have to click on the link in the quote. It should show pop up.


----------



## ccoastgal

Muffin if that doesn't work than you can go to page 923 that is the page I posted it at.


----------



## busytulip

muffin prayers that this is your BFP dear

I think the wait for that first appointment is really hard as well-hope it flies by.

Good luck at your appt. Pink


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin Fx'd for u! I did see a hint of a pink line there! Hoping this is it!! Thinking of you!

Pink I hope ur appt goes well, take it easy when you can. I'm so sorry about ur friends, that's so incredibly devastating! You are so sweet to be so kind that thoughtful, what a good friend.

Hope everyone else is well!
Pato and 5stars :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hehehe I found it coast! Thanks! 

Thanks luvs the one from last night was super pink we'll see when I pee I guess


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink- hope your appt today goes well. I've gotten the heart flutters a lot this pregnancy. Happy Halfway!

Muffin- I see something too. Gotta use FMU lady!!

Glad to see everyone seems to be doing ok. Can't believe 2016 is in 3 days!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I can't wait for you next pee, I hope it darkens up for you! :)

AFM, well I have bought and started taking Maca, info as follows, skip if it's boring ladies lol. 
Containing 31 different minerals and 60 different phytonutrients, Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.
Maca has been scientifically researched for the use of increasing fertility since 1961 and has been shown to contain specific compounds called glucosinolates which can affect fertility for both men and women. These alkaloids are responsible for Maca&#8217;s ability to support hormonal balance.

Benefits of maca:

Supports hormonal balance
Increases energy, stamina, and mental clarity
Supports the thyroid
Supports normal sexual function
Adaptogenic
Maca also has adaptogenic properties which, means it helps to strengthen the body so it is able to better resist disease and stress, support the adrenal glands and balance the body&#8217;s functions. 

I've also picked up red clover drops, info as follows.

According to fertility experts, the estrogen surge resulting from the use of red clover assists in follicle and egg production, preparing the body for ovulation.

In addition red clover contains healthy minerals and vitamins such as calcium, vitamin C, potassium, magnesium, chromium, phosphorus, niacin and thiamine. These nutrients are essential to maintain a healthy body and also relax the nervous system, which helps in increased fertility. Red clover is also known to aid the thinning of mucus and increasing blood flow, which can also be a cause of infertility at times. These nutrients are useful in washing out harmful teratogens from the body which can prevent a healthy pregnancy. 

I also have pregnacare... do you ladies have that brand? I picked up the conception type. I will pick up baby aspirin too to take from "conception". 

Phew long post )sorry)


----------



## frangi33

Fingers crossed muffin

Pink remember to get some rest when you can 

Amber I take pregnacare too


----------



## busytulip

Great info amber, thanks for passing along.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry I haven't posted in what seems like FOREVER!!! I have had some serious internet issues. It seems like we finally have them fixed, thank goodness. I have been reading and keeping up, just not posting. 

Amber- I don't know anything about taking supplements but I hope it helps and brings you your precious rainbow baby!!! 

Muffin- I saw something on all of your pics! Really hoping this is the start of your bfp! Can't wait for your next test!!! 

Pink- hope everything is ok and your appointment goes good. Keep us updated!!! 

AFM- I am trying to get caught up on housework from Christmas. My house got seriously out of control! Lol. I am debating on washing the baby clothes now. Just didn't know if it's way too early. I was worried they would start smelling dusty or something from being in the drawers (not that we have a super dusty house). What do you ladies think? 

Also, my sister just did her first round of clomid. She has PCOS and thyroid issues. This month didn't work, the blood test showed she didn't ovulate. &#128546; She just started her period today (she has really, really irregular periods, so it's actually a good thing that it came on time.) They are going to try something different this cycle, I just don't have any info about what they are doing yet. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Busy- how are you doing? :flower:

Tie- I plan on washing baby clothes more towards the end of January/early February, since like you said, will them sitting around have them gather everyday dust/whatever? Lol. And best of luck to your sister, I hope the Clomid works for her next round.


----------



## busytulip

Good luck to your sister Tie.

Sweet of you to ask Disney. I'm doing ok. We received Avery's pathology report a few days ago so I've been digesting that along with dealing with the craziness of the holidays.
I've been popping in every few days and reading-just not posting a lot. I feel like an outsider I guess-not due to anyone here-just internal feelings. We decided not to try for another baby immediately and wait for the pathology report and now that we have it I'm still not sure what I want. My husband would love another and supports my decision no matter what, I am just not sure if I could cope with losing another baby. 

But I love following along everyone's journey here and rooting on those that are still waiting for their sweet babies, so I apologize for seeming anti-social.


----------



## AliJo

After I threw up Christmas morning I felt fine. Ate some crackers and went back to bed. I had no other symptoms. So strange! 

Muffin - as I was reading through I was hoping to see a very obvious BFP! Although I did see something on the ICs and I'm no good at seeing faint lines!

I've beenever reading everyone'should posts. My thoughts and hopes are there for all of you! I just don't feel I'm on enough to reply to people individually at the moment. 

One day I'll be trying again. Seems so far away. I kind of want to try when my son hits 18 months, but I should really focus on school. 

Any new years resolutions? I might if I can get hubby in on it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Im here whenever I can.. and promise I'm reading.

I promise to post a nice long catch up post on the 4th or 5th when I'm no longer at my in-laws.

Love to you all

and muffin :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Got home from the cardiologist yesterday and was busy busy cooking and cleaning and running around. I had my echocardiogram and we will go over the results on next Wednesday. The ultrasonographer was so sweet. She was asking me about dd1 and this pregnancy and we talked about my losses while she was doing my heart and then she said well let's just take a peak at that girl in there. And she started showing me baby girl. Then I told her I have my anatomy scan next week and I've been so worried that they will tell me something is wrong with her. But the lady just said "oh I don't think you have to worry about that, she looks great!". I hope she's right and that helped ease my worries a lot so now I'm actually looking forward to the anatomy scan next week!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy it's nice to hear from you, hopefully the pathology report gives you some peace and helps with ur decision. It's scary to try after a loss, but hopefully next time will bring yours healthy baby if that's what you choose. Don't feel out if place, I feel the same a bit, but we are all here as a support system for each other :)

Pink that was neat that you got a sneak peak of baby at ur appointment :) I'm sure she's perfect! 

Tie and Disney.. Aww washing baby clothes! You guys r so close :) I can't wait to wash baby clothes and we just bought a new washer. Who knew washing clothes could be fun!

Muffin.. I want to see the test :) hoping for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn!! Look how far we are... can you believe this?! Time is flying!!!!! Before we know it we will be labor watching!!!!

Muffin, I can't wait to see that frer!!!! :coffee: waiting waiting waiting


----------



## pinkpassion

Where is everyone this morning?! I'm here refreshing like a mad woman wondering where in the world everyone is... I need an update on that frer :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sorry for being mia luvs I waited un patiently until this morning to test with a frer & nothin booooo :cry: 10dpo 
It's ok though their are way worse things that happen .. it will happen.

Hope everyone is doing wonderful xxxxxxxx :dust: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning,

Muffin I am suprised that you still use FRER after all the issues that you have had. Did you take another IC? I have read on some websites that some IC (wondfos) have picked it up before a FRER did by a couple of days. I am still holding out hope for you. Plus you are only 10dpo. 

Pink I am soo glad that the sonographer was nice and showed you your precious baby girl! I am also so happy that you are feeling better about your anatomy scan next week. I can't wait to see pictures. 

AFM I had more labs drawn today they are checking my HCG and my RH factor. I was having stronger one sided cramping yesterday and although I do not think it is ectopic I just wanted to be safe than sorry. So my doctor had me draw my labs already and depending on that she might send me to get a ultrasound. My fingers are crossed that the HCG is doubling like it should from my last labs at 12DPO.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I can only imagine how busy you've been. How nice of the sonographer to take a peak at your girly! Hoping the results are going to be good come next Wednesday. 

Muffin - It's time to find a new brand of tests. Seems like ICs and FRERs are messing around. Bring out that big bat!

Coast - My pains were either pinching in the uterus or right sided. Barely felt anything on the left side ever. Let us know what your results are. I'm sure everything is great with the Pop Rock :)

AFM: Exhausted... Utterly exhausted... I went out to dinner with some friends so didn't get to bed until 11pm. Actually didn't have to get up to pee through the night but this morning I feel hung over... And I have another busy busy day and so is tomorrow...


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

How lovely you got to see your baby girl pink :)
Muffin you need a different brand test, have you ever used superdrug tests they are fab :)
FLArmy hope your ok :)

Well all baby clothes are washed and put away, pushchair awaiting to be set up (5 bloody boxes!!!) 
Scan and consultant next week, i dont think they are going to let me get too close to due date, having a lot of tightenings that are starting to get painful, constant back ache, shes dropped super low. 
I just so want her here now!!! x


----------



## muffinbabes4

I did take another ic.. I mean I've had evaps but that was thick and pink and showed up right away! :trouble: 

I need to switch .. I did order the answer test on amazon they aren't here yet they are the same as the old frer.

Tasha where do I find a super drug test on amazon? I've never heard of it... update... I found them online but they only deliver to the UK or Ireland, I'm in the US. ..... ugh

Do yall have any recommendations for me?


----------



## darkriver

Hi I am testing 28th Jan?


----------



## muffinbabes4

I used to order from earlypregnancytest.com they used to be pretty good. 10miu (have 10% off promo code + free shipping 24 test strips for $15.12 total) 

Does anyone know of any better?


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Good luck to your sister Tie.
> 
> Sweet of you to ask Disney. I'm doing ok. We received Avery's pathology report a few days ago so I've been digesting that along with dealing with the craziness of the holidays.
> I've been popping in every few days and reading-just not posting a lot. I feel like an outsider I guess-not due to anyone here-just internal feelings. We decided not to try for another baby immediately and wait for the pathology report and now that we have it I'm still not sure what I want. My husband would love another and supports my decision no matter what, I am just not sure if I could cope with losing another baby.
> 
> But I love following along everyone's journey here and rooting on those that are still waiting for their sweet babies, so I apologize for seeming anti-social.

Thanks for still popping in though, I definitely genuinely care about how you're doing :hugs:. I can understand that you're still doing some healing after Avery's pathology. You will know when the time is right to start trying again. :flower:


AliJo said:


> After I threw up Christmas morning I felt fine. Ate some crackers and went back to bed. I had no other symptoms. So strange!
> 
> Muffin - as I was reading through I was hoping to see a very obvious BFP! Although I did see something on the ICs and I'm no good at seeing faint lines!
> 
> I've beenever reading everyone'should posts. My thoughts and hopes are there for all of you! I just don't feel I'm on enough to reply to people individually at the moment.
> 
> One day I'll be trying again. Seems so far away. I kind of want to try when my son hits 18 months, but I should really focus on school.
> 
> Any new years resolutions? I might if I can get hubby in on it.

Glad you didn't stay sick too long! Time will pass by quickly as far as WTT goes. My New Year's resolution is definitely to be more conscientious with finances this year. Going to start a savings and add to it with every paycheck. Also not going to buy things that I absolutely do not need; just the essentials. This past year was so stressful that I just don't want to go through it again! 


pinkpassion said:


> Got home from the cardiologist yesterday and was busy busy cooking and cleaning and running around. I had my echocardiogram and we will go over the results on next Wednesday. The ultrasonographer was so sweet. She was asking me about dd1 and this pregnancy and we talked about my losses while she was doing my heart and then she said well let's just take a peak at that girl in there. And she started showing me baby girl. Then I told her I have my anatomy scan next week and I've been so worried that they will tell me something is wrong with her. But the lady just said "oh I don't think you have to worry about that, she looks great!". I hope she's right and that helped ease my worries a lot so now I'm actually looking forward to the anatomy scan next week!

Glad baby girl looks great :baby:


ccoastgal said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Muffin I am suprised that you still use FRER after all the issues that you have had. Did you take another IC? I have read on some websites that some IC (wondfos) have picked it up before a FRER did by a couple of days. I am still holding out hope for you. Plus you are only 10dpo.
> 
> Pink I am soo glad that the sonographer was nice and showed you your precious baby girl! I am also so happy that you are feeling better about your anatomy scan next week. I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> AFM I had more labs drawn today they are checking my HCG and my RH factor. I was having stronger one sided cramping yesterday and although I do not think it is ectopic I just wanted to be safe than sorry. So my doctor had me draw my labs already and depending on that she might send me to get a ultrasound. My fingers are crossed that the HCG is doubling like it should from my last labs at 12DPO.

FX that all labs come back normal and that your HCG is doubling! Keep us updated.


Mrs. MB said:


> Pink - I can only imagine how busy you've been. How nice of the sonographer to take a peak at your girly! Hoping the results are going to be good come next Wednesday.
> 
> Muffin - It's time to find a new brand of tests. Seems like ICs and FRERs are messing around. Bring out that big bat!
> 
> Coast - My pains were either pinching in the uterus or right sided. Barely felt anything on the left side ever. Let us know what your results are. I'm sure everything is great with the Pop Rock :)
> 
> AFM: Exhausted... Utterly exhausted... I went out to dinner with some friends so didn't get to bed until 11pm. Actually didn't have to get up to pee through the night but this morning I feel hung over... And I have another busy busy day and so is tomorrow...

I feel ya on being exhausted! Take it easy :)


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> How lovely you got to see your baby girl pink :)
> Muffin you need a different brand test, have you ever used superdrug tests they are fab :)
> FLArmy hope your ok :)
> 
> Well all baby clothes are washed and put away, pushchair awaiting to be set up (5 bloody boxes!!!)
> Scan and consultant next week, i dont think they are going to let me get too close to due date, having a lot of tightenings that are starting to get painful, constant back ache, shes dropped super low.
> I just so want her here now!!! x

Aww I can't wait to see that sweet baby next month! Hope it doesn't drag by too slowly for you. 


muffinbabes4 said:


> I did take another ic.. I mean I've had evaps but that was thick and pink and showed up right away! :trouble:
> 
> I need to switch .. I did order the answer test on amazon they aren't here yet they are the same as the old frer.
> 
> Tasha where do I find a super drug test on amazon? I've never heard of it... update... I found them online but they only deliver to the UK or Ireland, I'm in the US. ..... ugh
> 
> Do yall have any recommendations for me?

I'm not familiar with IC's so I'm no help in that area. Did you take a pic of the test? I hate how these tests keep showing false positives, it's just not fair. Maybe just the cheap Walmart tests will work instead of the IC's? The 98 cent ones. Just a thought.



darkriver said:


> Hi I am testing 28th Jan?

Welcome! FX and :dust: for you


----------



## ccoastgal

Welcome Dark river.

Muffin post your IC that you took today so we can look at it. 

I got my lab result back and it is 1409. It's a little less than 8 days after my first one which was 38 so I think that the doubling time is at 40 hours. Which I think that is normal... Not really sure. But I am glad that my level went up and not down. Now just waiting for my RH factor lab to come in but I think that will come in tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - if you had your betas 8 days apart your doubling time is 36.83 hours. That's a great doubling time! Studies show successful pregnancies with at least 35% increase in 48 hours. You're doubling in less than 48! That's great news. Your results are great! :kiss:

Just learned that DH's cousin is having a baby in July and another one just had a boy in October. We'll have three babies that can grow up together!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Coast, here they are luv, 1 is walmart other is wondfo, nothing there. If the wondfo was really bfp the other night as dark as I seen it , it would be there super good today. :( 
& nothing on frer .
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-30-14-14-52.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 16









Screenshot_2015-12-30-14-46-41.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Am I mad or is there a pale pink line on the second one?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

What am I seeing here? Is it the indent or does it have some colour? I got a neg at 10dpo with my real bfp. There's still lots and lots of time yet :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







test test 1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ccoastgal

I was thinking the same thing Amber I see a faint line on the second just can't tell if it has color or not.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm...... :coffee: cycle day 6 almost 7. Nothing to report :coffee::xmas17:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I seen it too but figure identify I didn't see color :(


----------



## ashleyg

What is with these tests?! Muffin, don't get too down :( hopefully it's just taking a little time to show up. With this baby, I got a positive on a wondfo one day, and it was back to negative the next. A day or two later a super faint line showed up on the FRER. Don't give up!


----------



## ashleyg

Tie - I would wash them lol. I washed my daughters pretty early and they were fine by the time I had her. I just kept them in her dresser.

Pink - Aw that's so sweet you got to see baby again! Is it extra confirmed that she's a girl?

FLArmy - hope you're doing well! 

Busy - it's good to see you pop in when you can! :hugs:

ccoast - I had pinching and slight cramping with both pregnancies. It's the weirdest thing but it's most likely normal!

Mrs. MB - I hope you can catch up on some rest. Exhaustion is no fun!

Amber - when are you testing?


----------



## ashleyg

AFM: 

One of my close friends is coming over with her 2 month old today to hang out for a while and chat! I'm so excited to see a squishy little newborn again :D I'm also anxious to see how my daughter reacts to a little baby. I'm soooooo beyond nervous about how she is going to act when her sister is here. She likes to hit and slap things right now so....yeah. I'm a little scared. I hope she is out of that stage by the time shes 2!

AND I booked my maternity & newborn photo sessions!! :happydance: I am SOOOO excited that I found someone for such a good price. I am getting BOTH of those done with ALL pictures included on a CD for $350!! Omg, I almost cried when I hung up the phone after talking to the photographer lol! DH thought I was nuts, but photo sessions are so crazy expensive! I really want to have some good maternity pictures with my daughter and I as well as pictures of her and her new baby sister. I'm already excited to see how they come out haha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ashley I have no idea I'm only cycle day 6 :) thanks for asking though. The photographs sound wonderful. AF is due around 22 days time. Xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - great job finding a photographer to do both shoots! Can't wait to see the pictures! Have fun hanging out with a baby :)

Muffin - I feel like I can see a little something on the second test as well


----------



## muffinbabes4

I about just used the bat on the ups driver for real!!! I've never had anyone so rude!! :trouble: 

Sorry i had to vent :cry: Thanks luvs.. not much hope here. We'll see I guess.....

I truly don't see a walmart test showing before a frer , but anything is possible I guess ;) 
Feeling crampy


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - It's your bat and you command it! So you want to beat the UPS driver? We'll gladly hold him down for you! Sorry you're feeling crummy. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok ladies a before and after.. so I tweaked it a bit, but it's totally BFP!!
;)



:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-30-19-09-24.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 22









Screenshot_2015-12-30-19-13-30.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I love you! You're fantastic and amazing and just made me laugh for the first time today! Jokes aside I see a shadow on the original IC....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo!! I'm glad you got a good laugh ;) 

I honestly took it didn't see squat and immediately started my tweak!! :haha: I see what you see though.. evap evap evap


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, my walmart cheapie showed before the frer!!!! They are actually very sensitive!!!!! :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I'm excited for you on the pics front.. that's awesome!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok, so I had a total CRAP day.. a HUMONGOUS meltdown and now I'm just so mad at my so called friends.....
I'm going to vent a minute. ... please forgive me!!!!
So... I'm throwing a baby shower for my good friend. It's in 4 days. 2 months ago 2 other ladies said they wanted to help me so we met up that night (2 months ago ) and sat down and wrote out what we wanted to do/eat/games/theme and what all we needed to do and buy. We wrote out all of our "duties" and we divided up the financial responsibility so that it was even (so and so takes care of food, I take care of all decorations, the other girl takes care of invitations and paper goods and favors and whatnot).. so to touch base i sent out a text today to make sure we are all ready and have everything and see what time they are coming over Sunday to help set up! The girl who's doing the paper goods and such said "I can't get any of the other stuff because I spent $175.00 on invitations and stamps!"... to which I flipped out about.. SERIOUSLY ?! $175 f'ing dollars on invitations?! Who does that.. and how because she literally only had to order 28 invitations. Where the hellllllll did she order them from and were they golden laid?! So then because I flipped out she started calling me a crazy hormonal person that needs to "cool off" before Sunday or we can't be friends anymore. And then starts telling me I'm the crazy one because all invites cost that much and it's her first baby and first shower and it's to make her day extra special.... SERIOUSLY?! what planet do you live on?! How is a paper invitation going to make her day special ???? Anyway... I probably was a bit bordering on crazy hormonal and maybe a bit irrational but come on. You knew your responsibilities and not only that... you knew how much you paid for invitations and you are waiting to tell me you can't do anything else until 4 days before the shower?! (It could be worse it could be the day of but seriously wth?!)

Anyway.. I cried and cried and cried and couldn't stop (hormones) and was so pissed I could feel my heart pounding and I felt dizzy and sick. So I put my phone in the other room and did some cleaning to work out the frustration. It helped but I fumed over it all day. I made her feel bad by telling her the shitty week I have had with my friend (who she doesn't know ) baby dying and I literally have been running ragged trying to help others. She gave a half ass apology and I didn't respond and honestly don't care to. She's ridiculous! After Sunday I could care less if we ever talk again to be perfectly honest!
Sorry I'm done .. just had to get it out of my head!


----------



## AliJo

Pink - I'm so sorry. If she thinks inventions were such a big deal I don't know what planet she lives on. I would have been happy with hand written letters! Not to mention that she seemed to attack you and not consider your feelings at all. That whole ordeal with her makes me angry for you. Also.. threatening your friendship is no friendship. Like you should value how she feels about you more than you feel about her. I'd be done. Hope things work out for you and the rest of your week gets better!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink!! Wth!!?? That's an expensive invite.. I hope a small population of people get one. She sounds like an insensitive moron. I shall get the bat :trouble: and lock her a** and my ups man up in the back of the truck together 

Well seriously ditch her.. that's insane!

Im sorry she made you cry luv it'll come together because you will make it, we all know if we want it done right we do it ourselves anyway! 
:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Also lmbo Pink do you happen to have a pic of your walmart test you were talking about???? Hehehe .. I can try to find it


----------



## pinkpassion

Also I forgot to mention. .. her saying how important an invite is for an event and it being her first baby and first shower and had to be perfect. ... well yeah this is the same girl who sent out evites for a first time mom a few months back 3 days before the party because she "forgot" to send invitations.... she's crazy and I've resigned myself to that ....

Muffin I will dig up the pics gimme a min love!


----------



## pinkpassion

And you made me :rofl: when you said you'd lock her and your ups man up hahaha


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo :rofl: ...& thanks luv! ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok here are the tests... frer and walmart cheapie.. same day same urine sample....

And both those pics were tweaked... probably heavily :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20150902_070917-3.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 13









20150902_091955-1-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## muffinbabes4

Heavily! :haha: Lmbo!! Thank you!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - great job finding a photographer to do both shoots! Can't wait to see the pictures! Have fun hanging out with a baby :)

Thanks I can't wait to do them :D 
Ugh the baby is so freaking cute lol. I can't wait to have another little one!



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley I'm excited for you on the pics front.. that's awesome!!!!

Thanks girly! 

And the eff?! Who spends that much on invites?! lol. That's insane



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Ashley I have no idea I'm only cycle day 6 :) thanks for asking though. The photographs sound wonderful. AF is due around 22 days time. Xx

I hope you get a positive soon <3


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so this is going to sound like a downer post but this weeks three moms in one of my TTC groups and my June baby group lost their babies :( Two of them were still early on (I think one was 7/8 weeks and the other was supposed to be 12 but lost her baby at 8 weeks) and the other lost it around 15 weeks. I know I'm farther along, but the thought that anything could still happen is scary! I don't want to leave the groups but the losses are so sad and make me anxious that one day I won't find the heartbeat :cry:

I've stayed off the June group on here because I don't want to see anyone lose their babies. It's so heartbreaking and gives me anxiety. I hope this post didn't offend anyone but I had to type it out somewhere


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley it's completely normal. Honestly it's so hard to hear about any loss. It's devastating!!! I know what you mean about the fears. I stepped back for a bit. And even then there were several recently that were just under 20 weeks and the one that flarmy talked about that was much further along. And not too long ago on 3rd tri boards a lady lost her baby days before or after her edd (can't remember which) step back if and when you need to. It's ok to need to not hear that stuff! :hugs: with all the loss that I've seen lately my anxiety and fear have been sky high.. it's honestly no shock to me that my heart has been skipping beats. I just need everything to be ok!


----------



## ashleyg

It's all so scary! You think you're in the "safe zone" after the 12 weeks but things can still happen. It gives me a lot of anxiety. Especially with the bleeding I had early on, I'm always paranoid now that it increased my chances for a miscarriage or something. 
I'm sure it's been extra tough on you! I can't imagine :( I haven't even really been on the 2nd tri boards because I don't want to see any bad news. I think that's why I stopped coming on here when I was pregnant with my daughter...all of that just freaked me out and caused me too much stress


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww ashley :hugs: I'm sorry luv .. the only thing I did which is soooo hard is everytime I would start to think about the negative just dont.. easier said then done :hugs: I wish I could give you a real hug luv!!!! Xxxxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

:hugs: a muffin hug would be nice! Ugh I know, I am trying to think positive and not think about that stuff...stress isn't good for baby. 

This is why I love this group though, you ladies are all so supportive and positive! I wish I had a close group like this on here when I was pregnant the first time!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I must say.. if anyone needs a professional indent line maker ... im your woman ... muffin muffin she's your girl if she can't do it no one can :tease: :dohh:
I also rake, do dishes, wash clothes.. etc...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-30-23-38-05.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 27









Screenshot_2015-12-30-23-37-48.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ashleyg

Omg muffin that isnt an indent! that looks like it has color for sure. How long after did you take the pic???


----------



## muffinbabes4

About an hour ugh it's all the way dry, I mean it was there but I didn't see it well like this until it dried


----------



## ashleyg

That's so weird! It seriously looks pink to me...and it's really thick like a 2nd line would be. I had indents but they were really funky looking.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok here's that 1 beside 1 just taken the lines looked about the same before it dried (if when I upload the pixels don't get so bad you can't even see it)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-30-23-57-21.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ashleyg

maybe I'm going nuts but I can see like a shadow of something on the one you just took. If those are indents I would so call the company and bitch them out! That's crazy


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know it looks better in person then the pics , that's why I'm like Wth I can take a straight bfn, but it's like their going let just screw with her a little .. seriously! !


----------



## ashleyg

find out where their office is and bring your bat! Haha.
I can't believe that. Are you going to take another Frer?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes in the am, &that's a great idea lol!! :trouble:


----------



## ashleyg

I hope it shows at least a little hint of something!


----------



## busytulip

Corn and Disney-thank you both :friends:

Good luck muffin, you've always had the worst luck with indents/evaps.

ash like pink said, step back whenever you need to :hugs:


----------



## Cherryb89

Okay ladies. Been TTC for 17 months now. I either dint ovulate or my LP is only 9 to 10 days... currently at 14dpo and below is same test taken at 2 minutes. Then again at 10 minutes.
Please dont be an eval or faulty test!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-31 21.04.23.jpg
File size: 153.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## frangi33

Congrats cherry x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats cherry!

Pink OMG...some people! She sounds very immature and unreasonable. Sorry ur feeling so stressed, after this party step back and take some time for urself. Take care of that little baby ur growing!

FLArmy I don't know if I missed it, but how did ur 8hr shift go?

Ashley :hugs: the worry doesn't end and 12weeks or 20weeks, I'm still worried everyday. But thankful for the little kicks I feel. Sometimes those sad tragic losses remind me of how fortunate I am each day to have this baby and that life is so precious. 

Coast congrats on the great numbers, yay!

Muffin :hugs :hugs: I don't know what to think....those faint lines r so cruel. I pray they get darker!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

BFP cherry congrats :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I think I see the start of something on the tweak ;) lmbo! I've done that in a rage before too just scribbled on them haha. This TWW takes over doesn't it. xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I did have a faint dried line after a hour at 10 or 11dpo with this pregancy so don't give up just yet!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just seen you're newest ones muffin and I think it's time to get a teeny bit excited. I have everything crossed for you and feeling super hopeful <3 <3 <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley, Thanks.... :)

I'm sorry you're feeling anxious love. All I can say is that is what makes you human, to feel for others and have worries for your family. What you're feeling is normal but if you can limit exposure to anxiety you absolutely should. Please don't feel bad about it. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink, 

Can I just say, the ASD thing with me means I literally don't understand real life friendships, so am the last person to give advice, online I do and I genuinely care about all of you and your babies....

BUT, this is why I have one friend and we're good at ignoring each other most of the time (I love her like family) LMBO 

I don't know how you can deal with people hurting you like that. She sounds unstable. I'm sorry she's been acting moronic and it's upset you. Big big hugs. You've had a big shock are a mum to a toddler have suffered losses and are pregnant again with another precious one, if she can't (1) appreciate that and (2) then throws that in your face... she is no friend. I'd cut her off like a diseased limb. After the shower of course. :grr: Take a deep breath, don't allow her to let your self feel this way. Don't let her have any access to your emotions, she isn't important. She's a moron.... but not important. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

*****BFP Cherry***** Huge congratulations !


----------



## Cherryb89

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> *****BFP Cherry***** Huge congratulations !

Thankyou ! When I was buying pregnancy test the pharmacist asked me if i was taking 'proper precautions ' such as condoms. I was like no... I actually am on fertility medication
, which means i want to get pregnant.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Cherry!
Corn- haven't written an update but the shift was long. I'll be posting a good update on the entire month of December when we get home on Monday
Muffin- :dust: can't wait to see your FRER


I hope all our wonderful ladies have the most amazing New Years Eve ever! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm about to get ready and leave for reflexology. I've never been before :/ I'm worried I don't know what to expect. Shall I update you on what she says/does? xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congratulations cherry!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I think I would've gone all hormonal, gone over to her house and brought Muffin's bat with me. What a jerk! Who spends $175 on 28 invites? How is that even possible? What a crazy b***.... I'm so sorry. That was the last thing you needed yesterday. I'm super impressed with you keeping your cool and being able to not scratch her eyes out... And I'm sorry, what was she going to do until you called her out? Just keep quiet about the fact that she didn't do most of her duties? Wow! People!

Amber - Unfortunately so many people are absolutely vile that you are better off having a very close circle of friends. I have two girlfriends and two guy friends and that's that. Every time I've let someone else into my life I ended up getting hurt badly... There are so many people that don't know how to grow up and leave high school drama behind. Now... I don't have the time for that.

Muffin - Tadadada, Tadadada.... where's that test of yours?

Cherry - Congratulations on that BFP! Fabulous! When I went to my OB after getting off BCP the nurse asked me if I was "playing Russian roulette." I said, "No, actually trying to get pregnant." So amazing how people make these judgments. 

FLArmy - Can't wait for your update!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone ladies. I love each and every one of you.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lmbo I have no drive to take a frer and be disappointed ugh ... (right now anyways) :haha: 
I'm running low again ..Goin through them like candy.. ;) I'm at least waiting till the evening , I feel drained :cry:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - giant, giant :hugs: :kiss: So sorry you're feeling drained girlie!


----------



## busytulip

muffin :hugs: can I be the first to say wait until af is officially a day late to test? I know we all love our test porn, but you've been through the ringer.

Congrats cherry


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree busy before I agreed though, & got back on here (lmbo) I peed on another frer (thought I seen something, but I always do) I only have one more so I'm saving it. I guess its just not in the cards right now, it will happen though &#9825;&#9825; thanks yall for all the support. I feel like a poas psycho :haha: I know yall love my test porn though ;)

Ps.. I just looked at the pic after uploading, and it looks so messed up I can't see squat on it, grrrr
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-31-12-03-17.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I will try to step away from one of those groups. I love my June group one though, I'd hate to leave that one! 

Muffin - ugh, idk what is with these tests!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning! I can't believe tomorrow will be the first of the year. I am kind of stressing out currently due to the fact that the doctor's office cancelled my appointment on Monday since they already drew the labs that they needed. And apparently my levels were too "early" to reschedule another appointment so I have to go have them drawn again on Saturday and the nurse will call me on Monday or Tuesday to let me know when they want to see me again which she said will be about 9 weeks most likely... WTH Why do they wait until you are 9 weeks to see you. This is giving me really bad anxiety. When was everyone's first appointment?


----------



## ashleyg

Congrats cherry! What a great way to start off the year!


----------



## busytulip

ccoast 9-10 weeks is pretty common in the US


----------



## ashleyg

Coast - my first "normal" appointment was at 7 weeks. I had one at 6 weeks this time because I had some bleeding. But normally my drs office sees you at 7 weeks


----------



## ccoastgal

Thank you ladies. My anxiety level is really high I think because I am not sure what is normal and what isn't since this is my first. Thank you so much!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies I hope ur all having a wonderful holiday season....I'm healing pretty well on the outside according to my post op visit today and of course she can't look inside for another 4 weeks....she still don't want me doing anything but taking it easy so I can heal properly....it's hard to stay put because I'm such a bz body....she gave me my pics today of all 4 fiborids and the one cyst...let me know if u girls wanna see on here if not I can just msg the ladies on fb that would like to see them....it's just so amazing what can grow inside of our bodies and we not know...well sorry to go on and on but I hope everyone have a great New Year's....love you ladies and I will be back actively posting after I get the go flag to start trying....but I will start popping in from time to time especially since some of OUR babies are due soon....yayyyy!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - Sorry it's a struggle to make a choice!

Muffin - GRRRR... 

Coast - My Dr. sees first time pregnancies between 7 and 10 weeks. They ended up seeing me at 6+6 because their estimate is a week ahead by LMP. It is stressful and I completely understand your anxiety love. I'm sorry. 

5Stars - So good to hear from you! I'm glad to hear you're recovering well. It might be hard but you need to take it easy - that body is going to make another baby so it needs all the rest!!! Think of rest as medicine. Personally, I would like to see your pictures. I've had some interesting pictures of my intestines and I'm always curious. So please!


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars! Been thinking of you! Rest rest rest! Let them take care of you and pamper you a bit, you will be busy in no time! 
I'm ok with pictures, but I am in the medical field so that's just me. 
When mine was taken out I took a picture of it and to make things light after weeks of bleeding and scariness, my son named it Mike ;) I was glad to see Mike the fibroid go!


----------



## 5starsplus1

It keeps saying file is too large ladies....can I upload another way???


----------



## 5starsplus1

ok ladies not sure what to do I even saved it and tried to upload from my laptop and the file is still too large....I can send it to one of you through a text if you're comfortable with me having your number and maybe one of you guys can upload it.....if not that's fine, hope you guys have a wonderful New Year.....it just amazes me what was growing inside of me and I really want to share...I can also send it in the group through fb but then the other ladies that don't have fb can't see!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Good news ladies l, I finally got the baby shower invites printed :laugh2:. The shower is in 23 days, no rush right?? 

Pink, $175 is SUPER crazy for invites. I can undertstand your meltdown. That kind of money could've gone towards more important things for the shower. All in all mine cost no more than $45 or so, and I got 40 out of them. Crazy. 

Muffin- love your positive attitude, you are awesome. I still see lines on your tests so idk if it is line eye or if something will come of it! I hope it's the latter! 

5stars glad you're well! I'm ok with seeing the pix, they're so interesting to me. 

Ashley- I avoided the DD groups for a bit as well. We even had a loss in the Feb group recently in the 3rd trimester. The risk seems to always be there :(. Just gotta trust that all is well with your baby.

Not purposely skipping anyone, just checking in before we head out for NYE. Have a safe one everyone! "See ya next year!" :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy new year my luvs!!! &#9825; &#9825; I am so thankful for you all &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin.. I see a line :coffee: I'm meant to just see lines lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Happy new year to you all <3 
This is going to be a very exciting year for this group!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hope you guys are having a good New Years Eve!!! I am hanging out with my DD. My hubby and DS went hunting this morning and will be gone till Sunday, so my DD and I are eating french fries and drinking a chocolate shake in bed. Lol. Pretty nice way to spend the evening, if you ask me. So thankful to have you ladies and can't wait to see all the great things 2016 brings this group of wonderful women!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Happy New Years ladies! We still have an hour and half but I'm sure most of oyu are already in 2016 :happydance: It's going to be a good year!

Disney - thanks girly. I try to stay positive! 

5stars - if you want to PM me on FB, I can send you my number and I can post the picture for you on here :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Love the invites disney

Happy new year ladies.....

Now it feels more real that im having a baby very soon lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

ashleyg said:


> Happy New Years ladies! We still have an hour and half but I'm sure most of oyu are already in 2016 :happydance: It's going to be a good year!
> 
> Disney - thanks girly. I try to stay positive!
> 
> 5stars - if you want to PM me on FB, I can send you my number and I can post the picture for you on here :)

Ok that's great Ash...send me ur nunber


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies had a great time ringing in the New year.


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy new year ladies!!!

Beautiful invites disney!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good morning lovelies and happy new year!!!! May this year bring only happiness to each and every one! 

I'm posting the picture for 5Stars below. All I can say - hun, so happy you don't have them anymore!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> Good morning lovelies and happy new year!!!! May this year bring only happiness to each and every one!
> 
> I'm posting the picture for 5Stars below. All I can say - hun, so happy you don't have them anymore!!!

Thanks for uploading my pics hun and I hope I don't freak anyone out....that's things use to cause me so much pain and I'm so thankful they are gone


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh my goodness poor 5stars !!! I'm soooo glad they are gone!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh wow! so glad you're free of them 5stars


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies, I'm happy with how the invites turned out :).

5stars- Wow!! So happy they are out and not causing you pain anymore. When will the dr give you the go-ahead to start TTC again?

Happy New Year everyone! My fellow Feb bumpers... WE'RE HAVING OUR BABIES NEXT MONTH!! :happydance: Unless of course there are any line jumpers, which is possible! 

Tasha, when was your actual csection date?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha holy cow! Any day now for u, I can't believe it! Wishing you the best delivery and a happy healthy baby :) 

5stars...oh my lord! Thank goodness they r gone! That ones a monster on the end! 
Hopefully u get the all clear to TTC ASAP :) 

Disney love the invite so precious :) 

Pink they more I think about it, I think ur friend was lieing about the invite cost haha...let's see some receipts ;) hope u r well can't believe u r 20 plus weeks already!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy monkeys Tasha your having a baby any time luv!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies I'm so thankful for my Dr...she was the best ever.....but I can't have sex for 6 weeks and I think I have to wait 3 months before trying because there's a risk with cutting again if it's within a year and the reason I said cut again is because she thinks I may need a c-section because they touched but didn't go through the endometrium....she stated when they touch or go through the woman always have to have a csection but I'm praying I can deliver naturally....I'm just glad it's all over with and I shouldn't have a problem conceiving!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Disney i havent been given my date yet, i see my consultant on wednesday 6th january day before full term. 
Im really hoping itll be next weekend as my daughters birthday is the 16th january so i really dont want to be 1 or 2 days post c section. 
Im in a lot of pain with my hips and back so i hope i get a nice consultant who will take pity on me lol. Plus childcare is hard with 2 kids to sort out school runs etc.
Aghhh im so nervous.
x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars wow they look so painful! So happy for you that they are out <3


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5 stars wow they look so painful! So happy for you that they are out <3

Oh Amber they were but never knew why I had such awful cycles but hey the mystery has bn solved lol...hey maybe in a couple of months we will all be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars wow they look so painful! So happy for you that they are out <3
> 
> Oh Amber they were but never knew why I had such awful cycles but hey the mystery has bn solved lol...hey maybe in a couple of months we will all be bump buddies :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies I'm so thankful for my Dr...she was the best ever.....but I can't have sex for 6 weeks and I think I have to wait 3 months before trying because there's a risk with cutting again if it's within a year and the reason I said cut again is because she thinks I may need a c-section because they touched but didn't go through the endometrium....she stated when they touch or go through the woman always have to have a csection but I'm praying I can deliver naturally....I'm just glad it's all over with and I shouldn't have a problem conceiving!

Well I'm sure the time will pass quickly, look how quickly your surgery came and went! Can't wait for you to start TTC again :)


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Disney i havent been given my date yet, i see my consultant on wednesday 6th january day before full term.
> Im really hoping itll be next weekend as my daughters birthday is the 16th january so i really dont want to be 1 or 2 days post c section.
> Im in a lot of pain with my hips and back so i hope i get a nice consultant who will take pity on me lol. Plus childcare is hard with 2 kids to sort out school runs etc.
> Aghhh im so nervous.
> x

Ooooo so close! :happydance: Hope she makes her grand entrance on a day that works for you.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey ladies, hope everyone's first day of the new year went great! I just read this awesome blog from a labor and deliver nurse. It's 21 tips all about labor. If this is your first baby, this has some awesome info in it. If this is not your first, it will make you laugh and remember things you had forgotten about labor. Lol. Hope the link works!!! Here it is: https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/labor-and-delivery-tips/

You guys have to read it!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for sharing Tie! Funny and true! I always worry about number 1 and 5 but with ten people in ur crotchet there's no dignity :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Corn your ticker always makes me feel hungry lol


----------



## busytulip

Cornfieldland said:


> Thanks for sharing Tie! Funny and true! I always worry about number 1 and 5 but with ten people in ur crotchet there's no dignity :)

:rofl: It's funny because it is SO true!

5stars I hope recovery is going well love. Thank goodness you had it done and rid your body of those little monsters. :hugs:

Hope everyone's year is kicking off to a great start!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

how's it going muffin? xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone's first day of the new year went great! I just read this awesome blog from a labor and deliver nurse. It's 21 tips all about labor. If this is your first baby, this has some awesome info in it. If this is not your first, it will make you laugh and remember things you had forgotten about labor. Lol. Hope the link works!!! Here it is: https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/labor-and-delivery-tips/
> 
> You guys have to read it!

Love it!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yours too disney (ticker)!!! popcorn mmmmm


----------



## frangi33

I love the link tie its all so true! 

5stars I'm glad those beasts are out of you and you can now look ahead x

Today after 3 days trying I finally found babies hb with the Doppler. I love the peace of mind as we had our scan over 2 weeks ago and I needed re assurance that everything was still ok


----------



## darkriver

Cd1 at last. Came off pill a month and a half a go. I am so glad I know the signs:happydance:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Glad you guys liked the link! 

So happy you found the heartbeat Frangi! I know how reassuring that is!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok, cycle day 10 here..... really nothing to report. 17-20 days Until AF. Snore!


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Yours too disney (ticker)!!! popcorn mmmmm

Haha right? This ticker is a total craving inducer.


frangi33 said:


> I love the link tie its all so true!
> 
> 5stars I'm glad those beasts are out of you and you can now look ahead x
> 
> Today after 3 days trying I finally found babies hb with the Doppler. I love the peace of mind as we had our scan over 2 weeks ago and I needed re assurance that everything was still ok

How awesome you found the hb. It really is reassuring to hear it. I'm happy I had my doppler this time around for that reason! 


darkriver said:


> Cd1 at last. Came off pill a month and a half a go. I am so glad I know the signs:happydance:

That's great! Best of luck this cycle :dust:


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ok, cycle day 10 here..... really nothing to report. 17-20 days Until AF. Snore!

:coffee: Hope it goes by fast!


----------



## Cherryb89

My 14 and then 17dpo progression ! Starting to feel nausea. Off to see my doctor today!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160104_151008.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Cherry! Who would've thought we'd be so excited for nausea right :laugh2:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Good luck darkriver

Looks fab cherry

Frangi glad you got that reassurance, one of the sweetest sounds on Earth 

Hope you had a great weekend too Disney


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies this week is going to be super busy for me so I will catch up on the weekend if there's anything to catch up on. Hope you're all well. xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy New Year everyone! With both of my in laws at my house I am scrambling to go pee, let alone find the time to do anything else. Going to work today sucked because I had to wake up early but it's the only "me time" I'm getting, lol.

Frangi - Yay for the doppler. So happy you were able to find the heartbeat and so early too! 

DarkRiver - I know exactly how you feel. When I got off the BCP I was thrilled to get my first period and know that my body still knew what to do. 

Cherry - GL at the Dr. Let us know how everything went!

Amber  - Busy week means it's going to pass by very quickly! 

FLArmy - Hope you got home ok and everything is well


Muffin, Ashley, Corn, 5Stars, Coast, Busy, Maybe - How are you all?

AFM: Scheduled my NT scan for 1/26. I'll get to see the little Viking two weeks in a row. Come on the 18th!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. I am home and exhausted.. promise to catch up and update soon


----------



## Cherryb89

I get my blood test results back in about 11 hours.. nervous! I did a pregnancy test at the doctors and while it came up positive it took a few minutes to even appear! Drove straight home and did another test last night. (Its the bottom one) after 6 positive tests I am still nervous i will wake up to AF!
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-04 22.56.05.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies. scan day tomorrow!! I'm excited. I've been the worst sick ever! I have been vomiting and liquid poos all night. Tmi The kind that just come out without any warning. Where you sit on the toilet and hold a bucket. I turned on the shower and layed in the shower floor puking and yuckiness. It was horrendous. I passed out once on the toilet. I had to call my dr at 3:30. I'm slowly getting rehydrated after some zofran so that's good! But my whole body aches!! I hope I'll be better for my scan tomorrow. I'm worried about baby girl!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> Happy New Year everyone! With both of my in laws at my house I am scrambling to go pee, let alone find the time to do anything else. Going to work today sucked because I had to wake up early but it's the only "me time" I'm getting, lol.
> 
> Frangi - Yay for the doppler. So happy you were able to find the heartbeat and so early too!
> 
> DarkRiver - I know exactly how you feel. When I got off the BCP I was thrilled to get my first period and know that my body still knew what to do.
> 
> Cherry - GL at the Dr. Let us know how everything went!
> 
> Amber  - Busy week means it's going to pass by very quickly!
> 
> FLArmy - Hope you got home ok and everything is well
> 
> 
> Muffin, Ashley, Corn, 5Stars, Coast, Busy, Maybe - How are you all?
> 
> AFM: Scheduled my NT scan for 1/26. I'll get to see the little Viking two weeks in a row. Come on the 18th!!!

Hey Mrs.MB thanks for asking....I'm doing very well and I'm actually surprised....I'm so ready to get back to my normal routine!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh pink you poor thing! That sounds awful! Maybe it's that norvovirus that only lasts 48hrs. I hope ur feeling better tomorrow and can get rehydrated :( 
Excited for ur scan, just wish u felt better!


----------



## ccoastgal

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing? I feel bad because I haven't been able to keep up as much as I like due to the Holidays. I will catch up on all you lovely ladies tomorrow.

Quick update on me. I had my third labs and they are 4598 that was drawn on Saturday the last one was drawn on Wednesday which was 1409. So they more than doubled. The nurse called me and they have me scheduled on the 28th(will be nine weeks) and they will do my first ultrasound. I also have to get them drawn every week until my appointment. Another thing I found out is I am negative for RH antibody so I have to get the Rhogham shot at 28 weeks. I still feel great just been moody. I feel really bad for DH because he hasn't gotten any since we found out. I am so afraid something bad will happen. Did anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - I'm also Rh negative. The Dr.'s here are overly cautious with the Rhogham. Rh doesn't affect your first pregnancy. Also, if your baby is also Rh negative you have no problem at all! Excited for your scan date! Can't wait to see baby Coast!!! As far as BD.... Yeah... It was a few weeks until we did and then I had brown discharge afterwards so I was really scared to do it again until we saw a Dr. They did assure us that there's absolutely no way BDing can hurt the baby :) We have since and no problem!

Pink - Sounds horrible! I'm so sorry!!! I hope it's over quickly. It's great that you get to see baby girl tomorrow. I'm sure she's fine but for your peace of mind it's great! Sending you all kinds of positive thoughts hon. 

5Stars - Yay! I'm glad you're recovering well. Now! Make sure you take your time before you go all out again. That body needs to heal all the way.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cherryb89 said:


> I get my blood test results back in about 11 hours.. nervous! I did a pregnancy test at the doctors and while it came up positive it took a few minutes to even appear! Drove straight home and did another test last night. (Its the bottom one) after 6 positive tests I am still nervous i will wake up to AF!

Sure all is well with little bean! The first trimester is so stressful. Keep us updated l!


pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies. scan day tomorrow!! I'm excited. I've been the worst sick ever! I have been vomiting and liquid poos all night. Tmi The kind that just come out without any warning. Where you sit on the toilet and hold a bucket. I turned on the shower and layed in the shower floor puking and yuckiness. It was horrendous. I passed out once on the toilet. I had to call my dr at 3:30. I'm slowly getting rehydrated after some zofran so that's good! But my whole body aches!! I hope I'll be better for my scan tomorrow. I'm worried about baby girl!

Ugh sounds horrible. You poor thing! Hope you feel better. Can't wait to hear how the scan goes.


ccoastgal said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing? I feel bad because I haven't been able to keep up as much as I like due to the Holidays. I will catch up on all you lovely ladies tomorrow.
> 
> Quick update on me. I had my third labs and they are 4598 that was drawn on Saturday the last one was drawn on Wednesday which was 1409. So they more than doubled. The nurse called me and they have me scheduled on the 28th(will be nine weeks) and they will do my first ultrasound. I also have to get them drawn every week until my appointment. Another thing I found out is I am negative for RH antibody so I have to get the Rhogham shot at 28 weeks. I still feel great just been moody. I feel really bad for DH because he hasn't gotten any since we found out. I am so afraid something bad will happen. Did anyone else feel that way?

I'm almost embarrassed to say, but SO and I have only had sexy time twice this pregnancy. Maybe 3 times? I seriously can't even remember. It feels absolutely awful writing that out. I apologize to him but it's very obvious how "frustrated" he is. Sooo what I am saying is that it's normal for your libido to disappear during pregnancy lol. The last time we did it, it was almost painful because of the swelling that's going on down there (TMI sorry) so I've been too afraid to do it since. :dohh:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Today was my official last day of commuting for work! :happydance:

Probably going to ask my Dr. on Friday if he will approve me maternity leave 4 weeks before my due date. I'm just so done. Plus that month before that you may be allowed is not transferable to after the baby is born, so if I don't use it I lose it. Might as well use it to get everything done that I still desperately need to do. My boss gave me the go-ahead...so might as well, right?


----------



## AliJo

Just popping in to say hi. I've been keeping up with reading. Haven'the been posting since I know I'm not too interesting right now! 

Renewing my CPR/AED certification tomorrow. Then stopping to see if I can find a decent priced bouncy seat for my nephew. His parents are in a stitch right now and can't afford much for him oher than the essentials. Auntie to the rescue! I need to get them over to my place to get some more pictures for them. Working on my photography skills!

Congrats to the :bfp:s!!!


----------



## Cherryb89

Hcg levels cake back at 149 today &#128522; doctor said definitely pregnant!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats cherry! Great numbers :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Cherry - Congrats! Great news!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats cherry

glad to hear you're doing well Alijo

Thank you to all the lovely ladies talking me through the ish on fb.

long update post coming up (busy, it'll be an edited version of the one in my journal)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Christmas eve was good for the most part. My sister was a typical 22yr old that kept btching to my 17yr old sister and I about what she REALLY wanted to do but she wouldn't own up and tell our mom that. So I finally told my mom, which pissed her off. But yeah. Drama aside it was nice. We got dressed fairly nice and went out to eat at Cheesecake factory. All was good until it came time to order dessert. I LOVE chocolate. rarely do I turn down a chance to eat something chocolate. But I mentioned that I had decided to order an original, plain, cheesecake. my family had the nerve to tell me I"d regret it and even got the waiter into trying to pressure me into ordering something with chocolate. I stuck with my decision though and did not regret it. But it pissed me off that my family would push something so stupid. 
So after dinner we went back to my in-laws house and my sister opened her gifts from my family and my in-laws. Then my dh left to go to church with his family and my family left. I had already wrapped all the gifts within a few days of being in Orlando so they were already under the tree. So I managed to crawl into bed around 11pm (which was EARLY compared to when I had been getting to bed while staying there).

I have to say my dh kept telling me that he was going to get up at like 6am on Christmas morning like he did as a kid... Well Christmas morning rolls around and at 6:30 I got up, walked and fed all the dogs, and grabbed a cup of coffee. It was almost 8 before anyone stirred. By the time we got around to opening gifts it was almost 9.
We gave my BIL his gift in a pampers box. He legitimately thought we were giving him diapers to have stocked up at his apartment for when we visit for about 5 minutes before he realized it weighed a bit more than a box of diapers should. Inside was a duffle bag and a 5lb thing of workout powder stuff he'd asked for. Overall my in-laws loved what they got and my dh liked the things I got him (a break away watch he needed for school, khakis and cargo pants he needed for school, a beard trimming kit, and a bowl game shirt for our college team).
At about 10 we grabbed our dogs and headed over to my family's house, in our Christmas jammies. We opened gifts from about 10:45 to 11:30 at my mom's place. It was great. I got some clothes that will work for now and after baby. Also got some of the household furniture items I'd been asking for (all our furniture is mismatched because it's stuff that has been given to us by someone or another other the last 5 years).
we finished opening gifts at my moms house, raced back to my in-laws to speed get ready, then got in the car and headed to my SIL and her husband's house. He is a pastor and due to church they weren't able to be at my in-laws house to open gifts. It was supposed to be an 'ugly sweater brunch' but considering it was 85 degrees! no one wore a sweater lol. It was nice. It was my family, my dh's family, and my SIL's husband's family. we did some small gift exchanging there too and headed back to my in-laws around 4pm when I was pure exhausted. 


Oh I forgot to tell you about the psuedo Christmas dinner
We met at a restaurant/winery called Cooper's Hawk for dinner. I treated myself to the first full glass of wine since being pregnant. Dinner was amazing and so was dessert. We had a great time just talking about us, where our lives are going, what we've been through, and our excitement about baby Sweets. At the end I slid a bag across the table to dh in which he replied "Really? I didn't do a gift this year because I felt bad that you felt so bad for not doing one last year". lol so now we're even. 
My gift, since it was our 6th Christmas together, was all 6 Star Wars movies, steel cut collector edition blue rays. he was so happy literally when we got home from dinner his brother and him immediately popped them in and started watching. they did 1 a night for about 4 nights before scheduling made it too hectic for them to finish.


So pseudo Christmas.. check...
Christmas eve and Christmas day... check

Now on to my shift at Universal on the 28th.

I had dh drive me and my mom pick me up. I was worried about how tired I'd be trying to drive home. 
I made sure to arrive an hour early because Universal provides our 'wardrobe'. I went up to a wardrobe person and explained I was trying to see if there was any maternity wear for my area of the park. I was informed that Universal won't let them alter Potter wear for maternity and so started to attempt to just find bigger sizes to make it work. After 45 minutes I ended up in size 16 pants, with a button extender, a large button up shirt, and a large sweater. I typically wear a size 8 pants (their sizes are super wacky), a medium shirt (a small doesn't button over the bbs), and a medium sweater. 
I had everything on and in the fitting room with the wardrobe lady. She explained that I should be able to wear the uniform and walk through our scanners (you have to 'check out' all articles of clothing and then return them at the end of the night). Go to walk through the scanner.. nope it won't scan the clothes while I'm wearing them. So bad to the fitting room to put my regular clothes on, carry my stuff through the scanner, go into the locker room, change back into the wardrobe stuff, and then get on the shuttle to head to my work area. I arrived at Universal at exactly 2pm and wasn't on the shuttle until 2:50pm! I managed to clock in right on time at 3pm.
then looking at the area assignments for the night it was clear to see whomever had done the schedule earlier in the day didn't know I was pregnant. My first our I was posted OUTSIDE in 85 degree heat wearing pants, long sleeves, and a wool sweater! Then I got to come inside and help out in the crowded store until going to lunch/dinner at 6. Came back from lunch only to see I was scheduled to be outside AGAIN but this time for TWO HOURS! Thankfully the sun had gone down by then so it wasn't nearly as hot outside. Then I was back in the store from 9-11pm. My team leads were great though. When I needed a potty break they immediately let me go. At about 7pm my feet were killing me so when I came in from being outside I asked if I could take a 15 minute break and sit down. They immediately obliged and asked where I'd like to sit and did I need an extra chair to prop my feet up.
Overall it was a long day that was hard on my body but it felt so good to see old friends/coworkers and to be back at work. I was SUPER grateful when i didn't have to drive home though. My ankles had swollen so bad you couldn't even see my ankle bones. 

dec 29-afternoon dec 31 we spent just trying to rest around the house and only doing small errands. The swelling in my ankles never got any better regardless of how much I had them up and regardless of how much dh rubbed them. They were still swollen, and having some pitting, on the 2nd. 

Afternoon of the 31st we got dressed and then met my family for dinner before heading to Disney. We arrived at EPCOT around 8:30pm. It was super crowded and there were some issues with dh's pass to get in but by 9pm we were making our way in to our typical viewing area. my mom rented a wheelchair and I got the "extra wide" one because it was all they had left. I was so thankfully I didn't have to attempt to waddle through the crowd, especially since my feet still really hurt and were really swollen from working. The crowds were a bit worse than usual so my mom and sisters set up in our typical viewing area but there was no room for the wheelchair so dh and I found an empty quiet spot about 200 feet back from them. dh connected to the disney wifi and we pulled up the ESPN watch app. I was sitting in the wheelchair and him on the ground in front of me, leaning back on the wheelchair so we were able to pass the time by watching the bowl game. The bowl game literally ended right as Disney was starting the firework display at 11:40. I sat in the wheelchair the entire time and only stood to see the fireworks. It was so bittersweet this year. Dh and I both looked at each other just shortly after our midnight kiss and said "holy shit we're having a baby this year". We both agreed next year we'd be doing new years either at our home or my in-laws because we don't want to take a 10month old Aeneas to Disney on new years. As the crowd started to leave we chose to just wait a little bit before heading to the car so we wouldn't have to deal with all the pushing and shuffling stuff. When we did head back to the car I got to ride in the wheelchair all the way back to the car. We got to the car around 1am and were home by 2am. 

Jan 3rd was our wedding anniversary. The morning and afternoon were just like a typical day. Then at 4pm dh takes me into the living room and tell me that part of my gift hadn't come in yet and wanted to know if we wanted to still exchange what he had. I said yes. And almost bust out laughing when he handed me a bottle of wine because my gift to him was a wine box with our anniversary engraved on it and a bottle of wine. Then we went to dinner at Bahama breeze. I had salmon and dh had snapper. It was SOO good. For dessert I had a CHOCOLATE PINEAPPLE UPSIDE DOWN CAKE!! omg to die for! afterwards we went to the movies and saw Sisters. super funny. We finished off our night by sipping sparkling cider in the living room and a little bd session in our bedroom once we were sure everyone else in the house was asleep.


Monday morning bright and early we packed the cars and came home. We spent most of the day attempting to put the clothes away that we got as gifts, grocery shopping, and setting up a new ceiling fan. 

And an update on yesterday/today's fb ish for those ladies not on fb.
All day yesterday and this morning I've had trouble breathing. Like I'm running a marathon and cannot catch my breath. It's like that whether I"m up moving around or just laying in bed trying to nap. Sweets has also gone from taking only 30 minutes to move 10 times it has been taking him 90+ minutes to move 10 times. I made a lot of phone calls this morning and basically got told that I need to just rest because if I go to the hospital they'll just check baby's heart rate and then send me home and same if I go to the drs office. :growlmad: So I took a break to soak in the tub for a little and I'm able to breath a little more but Sweets is still moving way less than his normal. just trying to rest today and hoping that everything is better tomorrow.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow that was a long one lol. I would not take that for an answer . If you are at ALL worried about his movements you should be seen!!! Glad y'all had a great time! It sounded wonderful!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

2.5 more hours until my anatomy scan :coffee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink, lol yeah sorry I tried to condense it down the best of my ability.
I've been able to feel him hiccuping and had a few strong movements. I'm trying to just stay calm and give it some time. worse comes to worse i can go to my dr tomorrow, nurse said she had no problem moving up my appointment if I"m worried.
If the house was all set up and we had everything we needed for him I'd said I'm just ready for him to come but we do not have a carset or stroller, the nursery is a MESS (I'll upload a pic a little later) and there is still just so much that needs done before he can come.

can't believe you're 21 weeks now! can't wait to see pics of your anatomy scan


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Sounds like the trip was overall good. Your anniversary date was wonderful :) I'm sorry you're having trouble breathing and Sweets is making you worry. I would definitely have the nurse move the appointment if you're worried. Maybe he's just more settled since you're home now?

Pink - Can't wait to see your scan!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB, I'm trying to convince myself mentally that he's just running out of room. I've gotten so big over the past 4 weeks. here I'll post a progression shot..

the bare belly shot shows the growth better
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 12









12467755_10153294317277135_1407379866_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA breathlessness can be pregnancy exhaustion but so can anemia. Listening to the baby's heart for a short while can speak volumes and is ALWAYS worth doing when you have reduced movements. I'm glad you're being seen but please go and have a trace done on baby. xx


----------



## frangi33

FLA sounds like a lovely Xmas break you and your OH sound so lovely together x

Pink looking forward to hearing about your scan!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Wow, he's doing some serious growing! My intern's friend just had a baby and she came out with a bruise on her cheek because she ran out of room and was squished for the last week... So very well may be!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy look at u rockin the belly ring :) ur so tiny that baby has no where to go but out. Glad u had a great holiday/anniversary time sounds lovely except for the drama.

I agree if u feel something is off with baby sweets go in, they will do a ultrasound and maybe fetal monitoring to count kicks. I've done it both pregnancies. My first had reduced movement at the end and part of it was low fluid. Always better to make sure.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy just wanted to let you know that I talked to a good friend of mine that is a labor and deliver nurse and she was appalled that you were treated like that! She said what most of the other girls have said, that if you are concerned at all that it's best to be seen. Mother's intuition is not something to down play. Hope your feeling better and lo is moving more.


----------



## pinkpassion

I had my dr appointment today! I talked to the dr about my food poisoning and she was very reassuring. She said if it was any of the bad things I wouldn't bounce back in a day, I'd be sick for many days! So that was good to hear. 
Baby Elizabeth is extremely active, she had a hard time getting all the shots, but all is well! Her arms and legs measured exactly spot on 21 weeks and her head and belly measured small so not sure what that means. But overall I think she looked good. The tech said she wasn't allowed to say but said if something was really wrong I wouldn't leave without talking to someone so I assume I anything was majorly wrong I would have heard. I'm so thankful she is well!! Here are a few pics!!!
 



Attached Files:







1.5.16_0013.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9









1.5.16_0010.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









1.5.16_0001.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6









1.5.16_0000.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7









1.5.16_0009.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneymom1129

Very cute Pink

Great update FLArmy, glad you had a good New Years and Anniversary!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink what great pictures! Love the one with the little arm :) so precious!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies!!!!

CORN!!!! omg... almost V-day girl!!! I can't believe how fast time is flying.... seriously where has the time gone?!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Such a cutie, Pink!!!! Great pics!!!

Flarmy, how are you feeling?


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi! How are you all doing? 

Time feels like it's been flying by! I have my 20 weeks ultrasound and check up on Jan 25...I'm looking forward to seeing baby girl again. DH and I are still deciding on a name though. It's between Olivia Grace & Lacey Nicole. I can't decide! He is set on Olivia but I really really like both of them lol. It feels weird that she doesn't have a name yet...our daughter was named the minute we found out she was a girl haha.

Anyways! Hope everyone had a good new year and a good start to their week! <3


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ashely I completely understand how you feel. My husband and I were just talking about names. We STILL haven't decided on a name!!!! It's really starting to stress me out!!! Aaahhh!!!!
I love both of those names! My middle name and my daughter's middle name is Nicole, so I of course love that name. I also love the name Olivia Grace. You can't go wrong either way!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Can't believe how far everyone is getting!

And to our ladies still TTCing.. I have a strong feeling everyone will be seeing those two pink lines soon!



AFM: feeling MUCH better this morning. not out of breath and Sweets is back to normal movement


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks ladies!!!!
> 
> CORN!!!! omg... almost V-day girl!!! I can't believe how fast time is flying.... seriously where has the time gone?!

I know pink! I never thought I would see V day, I feel like I won an award and should be thanking everyone who made this possible haha..
But seriously I'm just praying that everything continues to go well and I end up with a healthy baby.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, so glad you are feeling better and sweets is moving normal again!!! My babies always get quieter during growth spurts!!

Corn, I know.. I'm counting down the days until my girl is "viable" ... I just want her here healthy and safe!!! I feel like I should be able to breathe easier now but I just can't!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Glad you are feeling better Flarmy!!! 

I can't believe how far everyone is getting, either! So happy for those of you getting to viability soon!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow so many of y'all are right there just a week or two away from "full term".... I can't believe it.. we need to be labor watching you guys!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol oh pink.. no labor watch for me for at least another 1 1/2 weeks.. if he came now we wouldn't be ready!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy do you have a diaper bag and hospital bag packed yet? :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - She's precious! I love the pictures. How amazing! Also very happy to hear that you are feeling better. 

Ashley - Both of those names are great. I agree, you can't go wrong with either one!

Corn - You made me laugh so hard!!! We seriously should have an award for V-Day! Too good.

FLArmy - Yay for feeling better and I'm glad baby boy isn't worrying you today.


----------



## Disneymom1129

So glad to hear you and sweets are doing well today FLArmy! :thumbup:

Love the name choices Ashley, you can't go wrong with either :). Still have been mostly successful with not announcing my LO's name, but people are so nosy! My mom says "Oh I'm sure she has a name but they just don't want to share it!" It's like, what difference does it make if you know her name now or when she's born :roll:. A couple people have prodded enough to where they know that Ellie is a "possibility" (even though thats the name we're set on.) If I wasn't such a terrible liar I would just give them random names :laugh2:. 

Happy almost V-Day Corn! I agree, everyone's pregnancies are going by so fast.


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes I'm also curious. Do y'all have your bags packed???? Diaper bags ready??? It's going to be here so soon for some of y'all!!! Let's get on it!!! I'd help if I could, I'm so giddy and excited to do it, heck I may go pack one for the fun of it :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I also love the name choices. I think I like lacey more just because it's not as used. I literally know 5 Olivias either just born or about to be!! But they are both absolutely beautiful!! And
.. maybe I'm weird but I love that it would make you all 3 have the long "eee" sound at the end of your names!!! Makes you all special for each other!!!! Choosing names is hard though and especially when you have to agree with your spouse :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi mrs. Mb... can't believe you are almost out of first tri!!! Crazy!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

nope no bags packed yet lol. As I was unpacking from being gone for almost a month all I could think of was "And I'll have to repack here in a few days".

I'll probably work on a bag for me and the diaper bag over the next week or so. We don't have a car seat yet and the crib is just in a box propped against thew all so Sweets better stay comfy at least through this weekend (we're finishing setting up his nursery this weekend).


----------



## pinkpassion

Do y'all have a carseat you're getting or just haven't gotten it yet?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I can't wait to be out of the first trimester! Scan on the 18th can't come soon enough...


----------



## frangi33

Our scan is 18th too Mrs mb ;) 

Pink your scan photos look just perfect! 

I'm pleased to say ms is starting to ease off a bit so I'm getting to feeling normal again for a lot of the day. 

5stars how are you feeling hun? Are you up and about now? 

Where are all the ttc ladies at? I hope you're all getting lots of baby making time and not stuck at work all hours. I'm looking forward to seeing the first bfp of the year x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB & frangi hope you ladies are feeling well. My ms was gone right at the end of the first trimester so hope its the same for you guys! Can't wait to see scans!

I need to start putting together a hospital bag too. I've got little things bought like the travel size shampoo/conditioner/deodorant, but nothing for the baby. 

Hope our TTC ladies are well, too. How are you muffin? Amber? Maybe? Comet? Bueller?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I've had no ms to speak of. Just exhaustion and sore boobies... My nausea is fleeting and mild. I do have food aversions... Guess I've been lucky. If the little one is ok than he/she has been very kind to me.


----------



## pinkpassion

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hope our TTC ladies are well, too. How are you muffin? Amber? Maybe? Comet? Bueller?

:rofl:


----------



## ccoastgal

So for some reason my doctor wants me to keep getting my HCG checked until I go in for my appointment which I will be 9 weeks... I went on Saturday and they were 4598 and I went today and they are 9025. Which is a doubling time of 96.62 hours. Has anyone gone through this and not have an issue? BTW I can't get an earlier appointment. I feel so lost and completely heartbroken right now.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - here's my doctor's outline for hCG:

Gestational Age Expected hCG (gestational age is two weeks behind since it's calculated from conception)

0-1 Week 5-50
1-2 Weeks 50-500
2-3 Weeks 100-5,000
3-4 Weeks 500-10,000
4-5 Weeks 1,000-50,000
5-6 Weeks 10,000-100,000
6-8 Weeks 15,000-200,000
2-3 Months 10,000 - 100,000

You would be in week 4-5 and should be between 1,000 and 50,000 and you're right there with 9,025. 

hCG Doubling Time guideline is:
<1,200 - 48 to 72 hours
1,200 - 6,000 - 72 to 96 hours
>6,000 - 96 hours 

I would say you're right on the money for where you should be.


----------



## 5starsplus1

frangi33 said:


> Our scan is 18th too Mrs mb ;)
> 
> Pink your scan photos look just perfect!
> 
> I'm pleased to say ms is starting to ease off a bit so I'm getting to feeling normal again for a lot of the day.
> 
> 5stars how are you feeling hun? Are you up and about now?
> 
> Where are all the ttc ladies at? I hope you're all getting lots of baby making time and not stuck at work all hours. I'm looking forward to seeing the first bfp of the year x

Hey I'm doing well and thanks for asking....I'm moving around but still can't drive until the 18th which would be a full month since my surgery....I'm going to have lunch with a friend tomorrow and then back in the house I go


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I just kinda started packing a bag today. Got some comfy, new yoga pants to wear at the hospital after I have the baby and packed two nursing shirts. That's as far as I have gotten though. I need to get some travel size shampoo and such for the bag, too. Can't believe it's sooo soon!!! I seriously can't wait to have her in my arms! Can't wait to see all the other precious babies in our group, too!!! Eeeeek! 

Hope your outing is good 5stars!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ha ha loved the Bueller comment Disney!!!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast, definitely don't panic. Mrs mb is exactly right. It takes longer to double once the hcg is over 1500!! It's perfectly fine love, deep breaths!!!!

5stars!!! So glad to hear you are doing well!! I hope you enjoy your lunch. Did they say how long until you could ttc?

Tiebreaker, awesome about starting packing!! I bet it's starting to feel so real for all you almost due-ers!!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies quick update from me... 
Section is next week.
Excited. Scared. Nervous....
Range of emotions
I have daily monitoring and steroid injections fri and sat (they said they'd rather be safe than sorry)


----------



## pinkpassion

O wow tasha!!! That's crazy and exciting!!! Do you mind if I ask why they are doing a section early?


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Do y'all have a carseat you're getting or just haven't gotten it yet?

We know what travel system/car seat we want.. just haven't been able to afford it and neither can our families. WE (dh and I) have only bought an $11 curtain rod, a $10 2 pack of TMNT onsies, and... yep that's it. I am so grateful for family and friends because without them we would be so screwed. 



Mrs. MB said:


> Pink - I can't wait to be out of the first trimester! Scan on the 18th can't come soon enough...

can't wait to see your scan!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Mrs MB & frangi hope you ladies are feeling well. My ms was gone right at the end of the first trimester so hope its the same for you guys! Can't wait to see scans!
> 
> I need to start putting together a hospital bag too. I've got little things bought like the travel size shampoo/conditioner/deodorant, but nothing for the baby.
> 
> Hope our TTC ladies are well, too. How are you muffin? Amber? Maybe? Comet? Bueller?

:dohh: I didn't even think about travel size toiletries. I'm so unprepared. 



Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - I've had no ms to speak of. Just exhaustion and sore boobies... My nausea is fleeting and mild. I do have food aversions... Guess I've been lucky. If the little one is ok than he/she has been very kind to me.

:thumbup: hope your LO continues to give you an easy go of it though my MS didn't appear until about 10wks but disappeared again around 12/13wks



ccoastgal said:


> So for some reason my doctor wants me to keep getting my HCG checked until I go in for my appointment which I will be 9 weeks... I went on Saturday and they were 4598 and I went today and they are 9025. Which is a doubling time of 96.62 hours. Has anyone gone through this and not have an issue? BTW I can't get an earlier appointment. I feel so lost and completely heartbroken right now.

:hugs: it's ok. your dr probably just wants to labs since they can't get you in earlier.. kinda like a "well it's SOME way of keeping track of how things are doing" type thing. 



Mrs. MB said:


> Coast - here's my doctor's outline for hCG:
> 
> Gestational Age Expected hCG (gestational age is two weeks behind since it's calculated from conception)
> 
> 0-1 Week 5-50
> 1-2 Weeks 50-500
> 2-3 Weeks 100-5,000
> 3-4 Weeks 500-10,000
> 4-5 Weeks 1,000-50,000
> 5-6 Weeks 10,000-100,000
> 6-8 Weeks 15,000-200,000
> 2-3 Months 10,000 - 100,000
> 
> You would be in week 4-5 and should be between 1,000 and 50,000 and you're right there with 9,025.
> 
> hCG Doubling Time guideline is:
> <1,200 - 48 to 72 hours
> 1,200 - 6,000 - 72 to 96 hours
> >6,000 - 96 hours
> 
> I would say you're right on the money for where you should be.

:thumbup: ^^ WSS



5starsplus1 said:


> frangi33 said:
> 
> 
> Our scan is 18th too Mrs mb ;)
> 
> Pink your scan photos look just perfect!
> 
> I'm pleased to say ms is starting to ease off a bit so I'm getting to feeling normal again for a lot of the day.
> 
> 5stars how are you feeling hun? Are you up and about now?
> 
> Where are all the ttc ladies at? I hope you're all getting lots of baby making time and not stuck at work all hours. I'm looking forward to seeing the first bfp of the year x
> 
> 
> Hey I'm doing well and thanks for asking....I'm moving around but still can't drive until the 18th which would be a full month since my surgery....I'm going to have lunch with a friend tomorrow and then back in the house I goClick to expand...

Woo.. the 18th is going to be a great day! 

hope the lunch is lovely!




TheTiebreaker said:


> I just kinda started packing a bag today. Got some comfy, new yoga pants to wear at the hospital after I have the baby and packed two nursing shirts. That's as far as I have gotten though. I need to get some travel size shampoo and such for the bag, too. Can't believe it's sooo soon!!! I seriously can't wait to have her in my arms! Can't wait to see all the other precious babies in our group, too!!! Eeeeek!
> 
> Hope your outing is good 5stars!!!

:happydance:



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies quick update from me...
> Section is next week.
> Excited. Scared. Nervous....
> Range of emotions
> I have daily monitoring and steroid injections fri and sat (they said they'd rather be safe than sorry)

Omgness.. it'll be the first baby of our group! so crazy how far we've come as a group. 


Amber, muffin, all our other TTCers... sending you lots of :dust: I cannot wait to see what 2016 holds for our amazing group


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> Ccoast, definitely don't panic. Mrs mb is exactly right. It takes longer to double once the hcg is over 1500!! It's perfectly fine love, deep breaths!!!!
> 
> 5stars!!! So glad to hear you are doing well!! I hope you enjoy your lunch. Did they say how long until you could ttc?
> 
> Tiebreaker, awesome about starting packing!! I bet it's starting to feel so real for all you almost due-ers!!!!!

Hey Pink they want me to wait 3 months so around March/April time frame


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey FLArmyWife are you due on the 18th....I see where you said the 18th is going to be a great day :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol no not due until FEb 4th but the 18th you'll hopefully be cleared and both fran and mb have scans that day :) so seems to constitute as a good day :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> lol no not due until FEb 4th but the 18th you'll hopefully be cleared and both fran and mb have scans that day :) so seems to constitute as a good day :)

Yes sounds like a great day &#128582;&#128582;&#128582;


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

pinkpassion said:


> O wow tasha!!! That's crazy and exciting!!! Do you mind if I ask why they are doing a section early?

I been to day assessment Tuesday for reduced movement, all day yesterday again reduced movement but also had consultant appointment who originally booked me in for 39 weeks section, but due to movements and irregular heart trace I have to have daily monitoring, steroid shots , and early section
X


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tasha - Oh, I'm sorry. It sounds like it's going to be a stressful week. I hope it goes by quickly and your baby girl is in your arms in no time. How exciting! First baby of the thread! 

FLArmy - Interestingly enough I woke up at 1:45am and was nauseous. Couldn't fall back asleep for a while. I always laugh because every time nausea starts a little I think, why would I be nauseous, lol.

Disney - Yes, as long as the LO is all good I don't mind not having ms :) I did fall asleep on the couch again at 9:15pm last night... I think sleep is the major thing the baby wants from me. 

Pink - Totally!!! 18th is going to be a great day! Bring it on. Although my appointment isn't until 7:15pm since it's more convenient for DH and I with our schedules. When the appointment day comes I will be so mad at myself for scheduling it late. 

Coast - How are you doing sweetie?

5Stars - Keep recovering. You'll be like a brand new sports car come TTC time :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

me = :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::oneofeach::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust::crib:


Disneymom1129 said:


> Mrs MB & frangi hope you ladies are feeling well. My ms was gone right at the end of the first trimester so hope its the same for you guys! Can't wait to see scans!
> 
> I need to start putting together a hospital bag too. I've got little things bought like the travel size shampoo/conditioner/deodorant, but nothing for the baby.
> 
> Hope our TTC ladies are well, too. How are you muffin? Amber? Maybe? Comet? Bueller?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So glad everyone is doing well, hugs

I've completed a HUGE amount of paper work this week I can't believe it's done! Whooohoooo.

Children are in school full time as of yesterday which is presenting with some challenges but nothing we haven't dealt with before. It's made way for some serious BD times haha. I'm cycle day 13 lot's of EWCM so maybe I will ovulate soon. :) only 14 days til test day.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha wow. I guess I didn't know all that or missed it! I'm so sorry. That's got to be stressful!! I can see why they'd rather her be out than in!!! Pregnancy is such a stressful time :/


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber good luck!!! Can't wait to see!!! :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Amber! Really hoping this is your month! Seems like you're one busy girl! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Woo get it girl. lots of dust Amber


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sending lots of good vibes for all the monitoring, tasha! Oh man I can't wait to see our first baby in this thread! :cloud9: Keep us updated.

Amber- :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Love you all! Can't wait to update properly and read how everyone is doing. Xxxx


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Ashely I completely understand how you feel. My husband and I were just talking about names. We STILL haven't decided on a name!!!! It's really starting to stress me out!!! Aaahhh!!!!
> I love both of those names! My middle name and my daughter's middle name is Nicole, so I of course love that name. I also love the name Olivia Grace. You can't go wrong either way!

Thank you!! It's a hard decision naming a kid lol! I do think we are leaning more towards Olivia though. But my dad and MIL like Lacey a lot :wacko:



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - Both of those names are great. I agree, you can't go wrong with either one!

I'll just do eeny meeny miny mo to pick one :haha:



Disneymom1129 said:


> So glad to hear you and sweets are doing well today FLArmy! :thumbup:
> 
> Love the name choices Ashley, you can't go wrong with either :). Still have been mostly successful with not announcing my LO's name, but people are so nosy! My mom says "Oh I'm sure she has a name but they just don't want to share it!" It's like, what difference does it make if you know her name now or when she's born :roll:. A couple people have prodded enough to where they know that Ellie is a "possibility" (even though thats the name we're set on.) If I wasn't such a terrible liar I would just give them random names :laugh2:.
> 
> Happy almost V-Day Corn! I agree, everyone's pregnancies are going by so fast.

People are super nosy lol! I've already been asked too. We will announce it when we are super set on one. Your name is super pretty though! I'm sure everyone is going to love it



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley I also love the name choices. I think I like lacey more just because it's not as used. I literally know 5 Olivias either just born or about to be!! But they are both absolutely beautiful!! And
> .. maybe I'm weird but I love that it would make you all 3 have the long "eee" sound at the end of your names!!! Makes you all special for each other!!!! Choosing names is hard though and especially when you have to agree with your spouse :haha:

That's what I told DH!! Olivia is pretty but it's getting super popular now. But he really likes it and isn't budging :( Ugh.

Hahah oh man, Idk about the long "eee" sound. What if we have a boy...do we follow that trend? Will it sound weird if we dont? Too many things to think about lol


----------



## ashleyg

Yay Amber!! :dust:

FLArmy - you're getting so close now!!

Corn - yay on V day!! I can't wait until I get there. 

I can't believe we are going to start seeing BABIES soon!! :D I'm super excited to see all of these little ones!

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs!! 
Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays &#9825;&#9825; 

Tasha! ! That's so exciting!! (I usually have 37 week babies )Eeek &#9825;&#9825;

I'm so excited , I still can't believe we are having babies so soon here!!! 

Corn happy v day luv! 

Pink luv luv that sweet scan &#9825;&#9825;

Congrats to all the new bfp! 

And... Mrs amber fx luv and lots of :dust: 

Afm.. sorry I've been MIA.. I needed a little break, was a little sad, but good now ;) cd7 & counting :coffee: &#9825;&#9825; been spending lots of time with my kiddos & dh &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin :hugs::hugs2:<3 I was thinking about you! I'm sorry ur feeling down. Kiss those babies and get that man on a bd binge this cycle :winkwink:

Tasha I'm so excited for you! I had my son at 37 weeks and he was born thriving so I'm sure all will be fine! Wishing you the safest and best delivery possible! 

Hope u all are doing well! I'm feeling oretty good, just big and bloated ;) once my appetite came back I've been gaining a pound or two a week eek!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- big :hugs:

yay for viability corn!

Hope all our ladies have an amazing Friday


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I'm sorry af came :( and that you've been sad. I totally get it. I'm glad you're feeling a little better.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I really can't decide which side I'm ovulating from this month ladies
I hope i do ovulate i had ewcm cycle day 11 but ive had it again now and lots! So I grabbed some opks just got this so I think today or tomorrow. So I'm going to test in 13 days with a clear blue digi. If neg I will wait for af. :)
 



Attached Files:







20160108_134431.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FLArmyWife

hope you catch that eggy Amber


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Better pic. All weekend to catch this eggy now. Come on pleease let 2016 be my (our year)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160108-WA0008.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hope you catch it Amber!! :sex: I wish I had tons of ewcm Eeek .. that's exciting lol... I used to .. not anymore, which is probably the problem.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I have a good feeling about this month for you Amber!!! Really hoping this is it!!! Go jump that hubby of yours!!! Lol. 

AFM- We have been getting so much snow that schools have been cancelled almost all week! My kids don't go yet, but the weather has been pretty crazy! We have pretty much been stuck at our house. It's been kinda nice though, cause I have gotten some stuff done. I have started having some pretty strong bh contractions lately. My OB said that at my next appointment on the 18th, she will check my cervix when she does my group B strep test. Hope these contractions are making some progress! I would love to have her around 38 or 39 weeks!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I had lots of EWCM when I caught last may and carried for a short while so I'm hopeful as we've been bd most days for over a week now. lol. 

Thanks Tie, that's so sweet. I can't believe how close you and all the other ladies are! Wow. My "poor" hubby is exhausted already but I've already told him he's putting out tonight hehehehehe We have our girls name chosen already and he keeps talking about it and saying her name, it drives me insane -in a good way. He's such an amazing daddy I can't wait to see him with a little one again.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also Pink, corn?, I have baby aspirin in the house now! I managed to get hold of it by myself. When do I take it? Do I need to test early to see if i get a faint pos and then take it from there?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber Fx'd for u! I took it after ovulation and continued until now, still taking it up until 35weeks I think. I'm not sure what the official time to start taking it is.


----------



## pinkpassion

Fx'd for you Amber!!! I started it the day I got my first very very faint line!!! I think it needs to be started early because it will have time to work. so either at your first squinter or taken after O forward. Make sure you have the enteric coated tablets!! :) I really hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you Corn and Pink I just took my first one! :)

Yes pink that's what it says on the packet and 75mg. I got a positive opk this morning and again this afternoon EWCM has decreased loads already after three days of mental amounts coming to a peak yesterday. I really can't tell which side I'm ovulating on it keeps swapping lol. 

FLA I'm so glad you arent feeling unwell anymore. xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber what cd are you today 13?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> Amber what cd are you today 13?

I'm cycle day 15 today Muffin of a 29 day cycle so 14 days until af. :hugs:


----------



## Hermione394

Hey guys hope I can join!!!

I'm in my first TWW...I think. 

See...I had some bleeding around New Years, that originally wrote off as my body adjusting to Mirena being removed. But it was wicked light, so I was informed it could've been implantation bleeding. :wacko: I'm new to this and so confused! 

So...how do you guys stop yourselves from going nuts? This is only my first month, and I am in awe of you girls who go through this months (or even years!) on end...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh cool thanks luv, trying to keep up. 

(I'm cd 8) this part seems to fly it's that tww that takes forever!! Lol 


Well :dust: to all, we sure do need it &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi Herm! Good luck luv, we keep each other sane around here for the most part &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

I recommend using opks , so you will have a better idea of O. 
:dust:


----------



## Hermione394

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi Herm! Good luck luv, we keep each other sane around here for the most part &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> I recommend using opks , so you will have a better idea of O.
> :dust:

I promised OH I wouldn't start OPKs until I'm 6 months TTC at least...they can get expensive kind of quick


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you were feeling down. We might need to get you a new bat! I'm glad time with DH and kiddos made it better. #5 needs to hurry up and make mama happy!

Amber - that is a very beautiful OPK! Catch that eggy girl. Tell hubby being exhausted is not an option! He sounds so sweet!

Hermione - welcome :flower: Waiting and trying and doing it all over again is why we are all here. This is a really good place to go crazy with a lot of support.

:baby:I can't wait for our first babies!!! So excited!  :baby:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Better pic. All weekend to catch this eggy now. Come on pleease let 2016 be my (our year)

Woohoo for + OPK! Go get 'em tiger! :sex:


TheTiebreaker said:


> I have a good feeling about this month for you Amber!!! Really hoping this is it!!! Go jump that hubby of yours!!! Lol.
> 
> AFM- We have been getting so much snow that schools have been cancelled almost all week! My kids don't go yet, but the weather has been pretty crazy! We have pretty much been stuck at our house. It's been kinda nice though, cause I have gotten some stuff done. I have started having some pretty strong bh contractions lately. My OB said that at my next appointment on the 18th, she will check my cervix when she does my group B strep test. Hope these contractions are making some progress! I would love to have her around 38 or 39 weeks!

Crazy weather! We even woke up to a little dusting yesterday. Of course it's already melted though (gotta love So Cal.) I would love to have my LO around those weeks as well! I am so skeptical though since my first went a week overdue. 


Hermione394 said:


> Hey guys hope I can join!!!
> 
> I'm in my first TWW...I think.
> 
> See...I had some bleeding around New Years, that originally wrote off as my body adjusting to Mirena being removed. But it was wicked light, so I was informed it could've been implantation bleeding. :wacko: I'm new to this and so confused!
> 
> So...how do you guys stop yourselves from going nuts? This is only my first month, and I am in awe of you girls who go through this months (or even years!) on end...

Welcome and GL! The first month is always the worst. But don't let it get you down if it doesn't happen right away! We're all here for you until you get your BFP :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM- had my OB checkup today. Everything is good, my bp is still on the lower side (97/59) and I gained 3 lbs over the holidays (which isn't as bad as I thought it would be! :blush:) Baby is head down so that makes me feel better. Fundal height is at 34.5 so even though I look small, that part is good. I go back in 2-ish weeks and that's when he will do the groub b swab. Got maternity leave approved for a month before my dd, which means I am done working on the 21st of this month! :happydance: Going to milk it as much as I can, even my boss told me to. Gotta look into PFL and PDL for after my maternity leave is over on 4/1. I know for a fact I won't be ready to leave her that early. All this paperwork is so confusing though. :dohh:

Just rambling... have a good day everyone :).

34 week bump, because what else is there to do while waiting for the doc? :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yikes, a week late Disney? I hope that doesn't happen for either of us! My son came on his due date and my daughter was about 10 days early. I kinda feel more like I did with my daughter. Having tons of bh contractions and some pressure, so I would be ok if she was about a week early! Lol. Guess we will see! 

Love the pic!!! Especially with it being at the dr office! Super cute!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - super cute pic! I can't believe how small you are at 34 weeks. I feel like I'm going to be the size of a titanic...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the pic Disney &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; adorable

They can herm.. 
Just some info for you luv, 
I buy mine on amazon, free shipping...wondfo brand, 50 opk + 20hpt for $21 . That's a pretty good deal. And 100 opk + 20 hpt is $33.

(these are very accurate and inexpensive, the ones at the store are very pricey) eeeek ;)


----------



## frangi33

Welcome herm!

Fx'd for you both this month's Amber & muffin. 

Mrs mb youve been lucky not to have ms so far, long May it continue for you!

Sounds like there's a lot going on for the 1811th Jan! 

5stars how did the pub lunch go? Were you exhausted afterwards or are you feeling stronger now? 

Loving the bump Disney, so neat!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Reading and promise to proper update/respond wHen I can


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lovely pic Disney. :) 

ladies.... I Got him!. Lmbo


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi herm, welcome xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ha ha Amber!!!! Good job, girl! FX for you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Yikes, a week late Disney? I hope that doesn't happen for either of us! My son came on his due date and my daughter was about 10 days early. I kinda feel more like I did with my daughter. Having tons of bh contractions and some pressure, so I would be ok if she was about a week early! Lol. Guess we will see!
> 
> Love the pic!!! Especially with it being at the dr office! Super cute!

I hope we don't go overdue either! But at the same time there are a lot of dates the week before my due date that I'd rather _not_ have as her birthday, but not like I can stop that from happening :laugh2:. 


Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - super cute pic! I can't believe how small you are at 34 weeks. I feel like I'm going to be the size of a titanic...

Thank you! I don't mind carrying so small considering how miserable it seems to carry so huge. I still have 6 weeks left so we will see how much bigger I get (if at all!) Can't wait to see your bump!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So yesterday I had an OB appointment, the start of WEEKLY appointments :shock:
Dr said he is head down, ready to go and that if he decides to come they won't stop him. I had my strep B swab done and he looked at the discharge because I explained to him all the discomfort I get on heavy discharge days

Spoiler
I have found that on heavy discharge days I get swollen, red, and itchy. but days of almost no dischange.. (yes I'm having days of no dischanrge now!) I'm normal
he looked at the swab and said no kind of infection, just my body reacting negatively to it. It amazes me that a MAN can describe so perfectly the feeling "it's irritating, like walking around in a wet bathing suit", this is EXACTLY how I explain it! 
I got a "goodie bag" that included a cooler, an ice pack, and some formula to have as a backup. They also sent my script for my breast pump to my insurance

I asked about circumcision options and he told me it was up to whatever pediatrician I pick. :shy: I have yet to decide on one which bothers me because at the hospital tour they explained they won't let us get discharged until we can prove we have a wellness appointment set up with a pediatrician. I THINK I'll go right now with one that is part of the practice where my OB is, and then after the initial visit we might look into one that is closer to where we live. 

So anyways, appointment went well. He said next week we will schedule my next sonogram to check size/position. He told me they don't normally do a 3rd tri one but since I haven't seen him since 19 weeks that he'd write a script in a way that the insurance will cover another scan. I cannot wait to see this next scan! 

I gained 5lbs in 18 days between my last 2 appointments over the holiday. :dohh: REALLY hope he starts to plateau a little lol as the numbers are getting disheartening


My mom came up last night and brought the glider my MIL bought for us. Mom is going to help me do the finishing touches on the nursery today (paint the changing table, put up shelves, and organize a little). She's also going to help us with some final household things like installing a ceiling fan (it's half done hubs just hasn't been able to finish it due to school all week and drill this weekend), and putting together some furniture we got for Christmas. it's freaking me out a tad how real this is all becoming.

DH wants to put together the crib. Says it is a right of passage, so when he gets home today he's gonna put it together.. I might have a very funny video to share if it goes how I think it will lol (he gets frustrated easily when putting things together)


Running out the door but promise to reply to everyone later this afternoon


----------



## 5starsplus1

frangi33 said:


> Welcome herm!
> 
> Fx'd for you both this month's Amber & muffin.
> 
> Mrs mb youve been lucky not to have ms so far, long May it continue for you!
> 
> Sounds like there's a lot going on for the 1811th Jan!
> 
> 5stars how did the pub lunch go? Were you exhausted afterwards or are you feeling stronger now?
> 
> Loving the bump Disney, so neat!

Hey FrangI I really enjoyed it....we had lunch, stopped by the post office, my favorite place in the entire world Starbucks and then I came home....I wasn't too exhausted because we didn't do a lot of walking but I don't feel any stronger either lol....I think I will be back to normal in no time....thanks for asking!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> So yesterday I had an OB appointment, the start of WEEKLY appointments :shock:
> Dr said he is head down, ready to go and that if he decides to come they won't stop him. I had my strep B swab done and he looked at the discharge because I explained to him all the discomfort I get on heavy discharge days
> 
> Spoiler
> I have found that on heavy discharge days I get swollen, red, and itchy. but days of almost no dischange.. (yes I'm having days of no dischanrge now!) I'm normal
> he looked at the swab and said no kind of infection, just my body reacting negatively to it. It amazes me that a MAN can describe so perfectly the feeling "it's irritating, like walking around in a wet bathing suit", this is EXACTLY how I explain it!
> I got a "goodie bag" that included a cooler, an ice pack, and some formula to have as a backup. They also sent my script for my breast pump to my insurance
> 
> I asked about circumcision options and he told me it was up to whatever pediatrician I pick. :shy: I have yet to decide on one which bothers me because at the hospital tour they explained they won't let us get discharged until we can prove we have a wellness appointment set up with a pediatrician. I THINK I'll go right now with one that is part of the practice where my OB is, and then after the initial visit we might look into one that is closer to where we live.
> 
> So anyways, appointment went well. He said next week we will schedule my next sonogram to check size/position. He told me they don't normally do a 3rd tri one but since I haven't seen him since 19 weeks that he'd write a script in a way that the insurance will cover another scan. I cannot wait to see this next scan!
> 
> I gained 5lbs in 18 days between my last 2 appointments over the holiday. :dohh: REALLY hope he starts to plateau a little lol as the numbers are getting disheartening
> 
> 
> My mom came up last night and brought the glider my MIL bought for us. Mom is going to help me do the finishing touches on the nursery today (paint the changing table, put up shelves, and organize a little). She's also going to help us with some final household things like installing a ceiling fan (it's half done hubs just hasn't been able to finish it due to school all week and drill this weekend), and putting together some furniture we got for Christmas. it's freaking me out a tad how real this is all becoming.
> 
> DH wants to put together the crib. Says it is a right of passage, so when he gets home today he's gonna put it together.. I might have a very funny video to share if it goes how I think it will lol (he gets frustrated easily when putting things together)
> 
> 
> Running out the door but promise to reply to everyone later this afternoon

Exciting :happydance:. It's definitely the final countdown!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy it is soooo close!! My goodness he is going to be here anytime I can't believe it luv!!!! Eeeeek!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
Yes the cm does get annoying ugh


Amber :rofl: you go girl, fx!! 

Afm cd 9 .. :coffee:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Muffin this time next week you'll be in your TWW :D 

I think, I'm in my TWW, opks are negative... cm has disappeared really rather quickly. Ummm so yeah test day Weds 20th.
Also I have reflexology again tomorrow yaaaaaay. I haven't had a single episode of IBS in over a week since I had my last treatment. I'm a believer.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA I'm so glad you arent feeling unwell anymore. xx

Thanks! those two days were terrible but I think a lot had to deal with finally slowing down after being go go go for 26 days.



Hermione394 said:


> Hey guys hope I can join!!!
> 
> I'm in my first TWW...I think.
> 
> See...I had some bleeding around New Years, that originally wrote off as my body adjusting to Mirena being removed. But it was wicked light, so I was informed it could've been implantation bleeding. :wacko: I'm new to this and so confused!
> 
> So...how do you guys stop yourselves from going nuts? This is only my first month, and I am in awe of you girls who go through this months (or even years!) on end...

Welcome! :flower: I hope you find your group to be a great place for support through your entire journey.
We do love to encourage early testing though but feel free to deny us.. we are POAS addicts :haha: 
Hope your ttc journey is short and you'll be joining our bfp list soon!



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- had my OB checkup today. Everything is good, my bp is still on the lower side (97/59) and I gained 3 lbs over the holidays (which isn't as bad as I thought it would be! :blush:) Baby is head down so that makes me feel better. Fundal height is at 34.5 so even though I look small, that part is good. I go back in 2-ish weeks and that's when he will do the groub b swab. Got maternity leave approved for a month before my dd, which means I am done working on the 21st of this month! :happydance: Going to milk it as much as I can, even my boss told me to. Gotta look into PFL and PDL for after my maternity leave is over on 4/1. I know for a fact I won't be ready to leave her that early. All this paperwork is so confusing though. :dohh:
> 
> Just rambling... have a good day everyone :).
> 
> 34 week bump, because what else is there to do while waiting for the doc? :laugh2:

yay getting so close! and girl I gained 5 lbs in 18 days over the holidays so I'll switch if you'd rather that :winkwink: yay for being done with work soon. 
Such a cute bump shot.




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> ladies.... I Got him!. Lmbo

:happydance: :haha:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Flarmy it is soooo close!! My goodness he is going to be here anytime I can't believe it luv!!!! Eeeeek!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> Yes the cm does get annoying ugh
> 
> Afm cd 9 .. :coffee:

Yeah I still feel like I should only be at like first tri.. maybe 20 weeks at most! where the heck is time going? 




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I think, I'm in my TWW, opks are negative... cm has disappeared really rather quickly. Ummm so yeah test day Weds 20th.
> Also I have reflexology again tomorrow yaaaaaay. I haven't had a single episode of IBS in over a week since I had my last treatment. I'm a believer.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Alright ladies here are nursery pics. all I have left is to hang clothes and get a small table for beside the glider
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 22









2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15









3.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Looks adorable Flarmy!!! The colors are sooo relaxing!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Turned out great FLArmy! I bet it's a load off your shoulders having it done :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA it turned out amazing! The colours are so relaxing and soothing I love them! (huge generalisation alert) I envy how spacious USA/Canadian homes seems to be. On tv over here UK your homes are always portrayed so spacious and light. In the UK (generally) it's all about cramming as many homes into one street as humanly possible . We have such small rooms. My daughter's room for example is 7 feet long and 4 feet wide!!! 2.1x1.2m! It's impossible, we do need to move. I think if NO..... PMA "when" we have another baby we will move. 

LONG and short of it FLA; it's stunning and I'm totally envious -in a friend way <3 <3 <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> I really enjoyed it....we had lunch, stopped by the post office, my favorite place in the entire world Starbucks and then I came home....I wasn't too exhausted because we didn't do a lot of walking but I don't feel any stronger either lol....I think I will be back to normal in no time....thanks for asking!

5stars, so glad you were able to have a great time. can't wait until you are back in the ttc game and I hope you only have to do 1 cycle



TheTiebreaker said:


> Looks adorable Flarmy!!! The colors are sooo relaxing!

Thank you



Disneymom1129 said:


> Turned out great FLArmy! I bet it's a load off your shoulders having it done :)

yes.. I feel much better.. just need a car seat and I'll be ok with him coming.. well and more money in our bank account of course :haha:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA it turned out amazing! The colours are so relaxing and soothing I love them! (huge generalisation alert) I envy how spacious USA/Canadian homes seems to be. On tv over here UK your homes are always portrayed so spacious and light. In the UK (generally) it's all about cramming as many homes into one street as humanly possible . We have such small rooms. My daughter's room for example is 7 feet long and 4 feet wide!!! 2.1x1.2m! It's impossible, we do need to move. I think if NO..... PMA "when" we have another baby we will move.
> 
> LONG and short of it FLA; it's stunning and I'm totally envious -in a friend way <3 <3 <3

For the most part, yes american homes do seem to be fairly roomy compared to the UK. Though it can be a hit or miss. The last home we lived in had spacious common areas but the bedrooms were small. Could barely fit a queen size bed and a dresser in the room. Here in this town home our dining area and kitchen are small but the bedrooms are where the space is. Our master bedroom is 15'4 X 13'. The nursery is 13'6 x 12. 
I hope you're able to find a bigger place to hold your beautiful, sure to grow, family Amber. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'd love to emigrate to USA somewhere, somewhere that's always warm. Hubby is always in much less pain when it's warm and dry. I'm unsure if I've ever said but Hubby has severe fibromyalgia, gout, hypertension and raynaud's he caught mumps at 21 and from there he's been disabled by these conditions, he is on morphine patches 24/7. Thank God, he fathered our daughter after the mumps so we know his fertility wasn't affected. 

We've both been on a health kick this month -well since a few days after Christmas and taking lots of multi vits, eating well taking some supplements, we don't drink alcohol anymore and are really hoping that we can get pregnant and carry. 

I'm unsure why I feel in such a sharing mood today but I love you all and feel you all share so much and for the most part I'm a closed book. So there's a little bit. lol. I know I'm odd and awkward but I try and appreciate you all. <3 

I have backache today and cramps both sides by my ovaries. It's really odd. I'm usually certain which side I've ovulated from. Anyone else get pains both sides? Each time I think I'm certain it's the left it switches on me. lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, I'm so sorry your dh has to endure so much. I cannot imagine how much patience and understanding it takes to make a life work with such ailments. Must have been a large adjustment, though y'all are handling them wonderfully :)

yay for eating healthy. 

FX you're ovulating from BOTH sides and get a surprise set of twins! :winkwink: though we all know you/we would be happy for you to conceive just 1


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber , you reminded me of something... Hahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-06-17-51-29-1.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkpassion

Seriously though, I can always tell what side I ovulate on and when I got pregnant with dd I couldn't tell at all. Had no idea I even ovulated!!!!! Kept thinking conception that month was impossible, we weren't actually trying just enjoying each other a ton that month (after ttc for so long and then having all our losses, we went through some horrible times, almost got a divorce and that month we decided to make it work with each other despite everything and had a lot of "make up" sex :haha:)

Anyway , I hope you ovulated the strongest egg/eggs!!! I'm glad you and dh are making healthier choices!! I'm a firm believer in homeopathic natural healing and the use of essential oils and stuff!! I hope he gets better and better. Has he considered reflexology or acupuncture?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy it does look amazing, you did a wonderful job luv!!

Pink we like the homeopathic natural stuff too, we have 2 new essential oil warmers love them &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Hope yall have a great day/weekend 

:dust: Amber &#9825;

Cd10 here ... yawn


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks FLArmyWife I'm thinking yea 1st cycle too lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars! Hi luv have been praying you are feeling good. How r u doing/ feeling &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So yeah.... got up this am haven't dtd for a couple of days and wiped after a wee, to find yet more ewcm 3dpo (kinda confirmed with temps waking up walking to bathroom taking temp in my ear 3rd rise this morning ff cross hairs make friday the day) :dohh:

Explanation anyone? ..... please? :wacko:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmyWife said:


> Amber, I'm so sorry your dh has to endure so much. I cannot imagine how much patience and understanding it takes to make a life work with such ailments. Must have been a large adjustment, though y'all are handling them wonderfully :)
> 
> yay for eating healthy.
> 
> FX you're ovulating from BOTH sides and get a surprise set of twins! :winkwink: though we all know you/we would be happy for you to conceive just 1

Thanks FLA, It was a large adjustment in the beginning our son was only 10 months old and I was only 19 and him 21 we'd been together for over 4 years at this point and it really did come out of the blue. The first year before he had a diagnoses and was bedridden with the pain before the morphine patches gave him some mobility back was the hardest those were some dark times but we got through it and 18 months later I married him and saying my vows even at such a young age I meant every single word of them and we've never looked back. Some days are still tough but we are incredibly in love, we laugh daily and are happy, everyone has their struggles and this is ours. :hugs:


pinkpassion said:


> Amber , you reminded me of something... Hahahahaha

 LMBO pink I'm all or nothing me.


pinkpassion said:


> Seriously though, I can always tell what side I ovulate on and when I got pregnant with dd I couldn't tell at all. Had no idea I even ovulated!!!!! Kept thinking conception that month was impossible, we weren't actually trying just enjoying each other a ton that month (after ttc for so long and then having all our losses, we went through some horrible times, almost got a divorce and that month we decided to make it work with each other despite everything and had a lot of "make up" sex :haha:)
> 
> Anyway , I hope you ovulated the strongest egg/eggs!!! I'm glad you and dh are making healthier choices!! I'm a firm believer in homeopathic natural healing and the use of essential oils and stuff!! I hope he gets better and better. Has he considered reflexology or acupuncture?

I can understand that, the losses do take such an emotional toll :hugs: apart from chemicals we've lost two pregnancies and it's tough all those feelings and emotions and HORMONES; which is something I find us women do not get credit for. After a loss the postnatal hormone nose dive and subsequent emotions for us is tough and then our partners feelings too. It can be a mess. I'm glad you managed to work through it <3 

Hubby had accupuncture one and they attached a tens machine to it and sent his whole body into spasm meaning he couldn't move talk breathe nothing so he's now terrified. He could never have his feet touched, ASD thing but I'm always looking into things to help him. :)


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....and all the best this year can bring for all of you.

It's been a while. I've been reading but not posting, you all know I couldn't just stay away cold turkey:haha:

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on all the new bfps.

Flarmy that nursery is beautiful. You are so close now I can hardly wait to see Aneaus.

Tie and Disney, we are in the countdown ...OMG I'm so freaking excited....

5Stars....I'm really glad you are doing well. It's great to have those pain causing demons out. I saw them and was like "damn" they looked painful. You'll be perfect in no time and get that sweet LO soon.

Amber....I've been keeping up with you honey, hated what those tests were doing to both you and Muffin. I see you got dh:haha: good for you. FX. A second patch of EWCM happens sometimes, I can't remeber why but it happened to me a few cycles ago. Something about hormones...you can check it out on Dr. Google.. Also...I love love love your paintings...

Corn...how are you feeling these days Boo?

Pink....I was so inspired by your care for your friends after their loss. It hit me close to home having experienced it and your being there for them was a beautiful thing.

Mrs. Mb....so happy to see you progressing beautifully, and Frangi...looking good there girly.

Hope everyone is doing well. Love you all :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> So yeah.... got up this am haven't dtd for a couple of days and wiped after a wee, to find yet more ewcm 3dpo (kinda confirmed with temps waking up walking to bathroom taking temp in my ear 3rd rise this morning ff cross hairs make friday the day) :dohh:
> 
> Explanation anyone? ..... please? :wacko:

Could be a great sign! I had cm that never dried up with my bfp and I know a few other ladies did to.
FX
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks FLA, It was a large adjustment in the beginning our son was only 10 months old and I was only 19 and him 21 we'd been together for over 4 years at this point and it really did come out of the blue. The first year before he had a diagnoses and was bedridden with the pain before the morphine patches gave him some mobility back was the hardest those were some dark times but we got through it and 18 months later I married him and saying my vows even at such a young age I meant every single word of them and we've never looked back. Some days are still tough but we are incredibly in love, we laugh daily and are happy, everyone has their struggles and this is ours. :hugs:

oh wow. you should write a book to help inspire others! :hugs: y'all are amazing




PATO- how are you doing hun? thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Pato

AFM....I'm back at work after a few weeks holiday. Was busy over the holidays helping a friend sort his house out. Still got LOADS of work to do but managed to buy some drapes etc to "interior design" his home. He was in an accident and I'm trying to help out where ever I can. Plus I did some work on my home as well. Will post some pics soon. Love the colors and the way it all turned out.

I'm CD4 today. Decided to stop TTC and just enjoy life. It's been too much stress for me and I'm getting older so maybe my eggs are tired. If it happens then that would be great but I'm done trying and it's perfectly fine. I've made my peace with it. I'm concentrating on getting back in shape as I kinda let myself go a bit. I'm not going anywhere though ladies bc I gotta see all my LOs from you all:rofl:...you all are carrying for me....

Love you gals...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> AFM....I'm back at work after a few weeks holiday. Was busy over the holidays helping a friend sort his house out. Still got LOADS of work to do but managed to buy some drapes etc to "interior design" his home. He was in an accident and I'm trying to help out where ever I can. Plus I did some work on my home as well. Will post some pics soon. Love the colors and the way it all turned out.
> 
> I'm CD4 today. Decided to stop TTC and just enjoy life. It's been too much stress for me and I'm getting older so maybe my eggs are tired. If it happens then that would be great but I'm done trying and it's perfectly fine. I've made my peace with it. I'm concentrating on getting back in shape as I kinda let myself go a bit. I'm not going anywhere though ladies bc I gotta see all my LOs from you all:rofl:...you all are carrying for me....
> 
> Love you gals...:hugs::kiss:

you're such a great friend. I'm sure he was very appreciative. Can't wait to see pics of what you did


I cannot send enough :hugs: to express how I feel reading this. My heart breaks for you but I understand. I truly hope that leaving it up to the universe works out and you get a surprise bfp soon! you deserve one so bad. you are such an amazing woman and I can only hope to have your strength as I go through life. I agree these LO's are ALL of ours.. afterall, they say it takes a village and THIS is definitely my village! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
truly wishing you the best


----------



## Mummafrog

Helloo ladies :) I've tried to catch up a bit with the stories. Can I join in? I like a chatty thread hehe.

I'm on my first cycle ttc again, this time for intended parents for a surrogate pregnancy :) I'm just here for ttc support like everyone though. 

I'm 4 days post ov today, I'm sure I ovulated on the morning of the 7th because I get crazy ov pain which helps me guess haha. Got my pos opk the 6th. I'll be starting to test around the 17th I should think, period due 19-20th :) 

I'm trying to drink lots of water, limit caffeine and make healthy choices, also trying to relax and make sure I sleep enough. (Not easy with a toddler!)
I had my usual cramps and soreness after ov. Been quite dry but also unusually horny last night! Haha an odd combo for me. Today feeling twingey and sensitive. Also had really vivid dreams last night and couldn't sleep properly but think it was to do with being anxious about essays haha.

Sorry for waffling! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## FLArmyWife

:flower: Welcome mummafrog

How wonderful of you to offer to be a surrogate. FX to you and the soon to be expecting parents.

Are you just providing the oven and they're providing all the baking products?


----------



## Mummafrog

Hello Flarmy! Hehe no actually we are using my eggs/cycles as well, doing home insems with intended father's sperm. After I had my daughter genetics really stopped having any meaning to me, a bit of dna doesn't make me her mother. So if I can offer both to IP's then why not :) it's far easier on my body as well rather than going through IVF when it's not necessary! 
The intended mother has a condition that means she can't carry AND it's hereditary, bless her heart. She's never ttc, she's experiencing the tww for the first time and freaking out :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome mommafrog, I'm almost POSITIVE we went through pregnancy together before :) So nice to see you again! I have always said I would LOVE to be a surrogate for someone. but pregnancy is not an easy journey for me so I can't do it! But I think it's amazing you are doing it!! Congrats and I wish you a bfp. When are you testing?


----------



## Mummafrog

Yes pinkpassion we definitely did!! Oh my gosh HELLO :hi: You're having another one soon?? CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::cloud9:
Awh thank you, yes you can only do it if pregnancy is an easy ride for you otherwise it's too much of a risk to your family and the baby. 
I shall test at like 8dpo probably :haha: but won't use my first frer till 10dpo.. :coffee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mummafrog said:


> Hello Flarmy! Hehe no actually we are using my eggs/cycles as well, doing home insems with intended father's sperm. After I had my daughter genetics really stopped having any meaning to me, a bit of dna doesn't make me her mother. So if I can offer both to IP's then why not :) it's far easier on my body as well rather than going through IVF when it's not necessary!
> The intended mother has a condition that means she can't carry AND it's hereditary, bless her heart. She's never ttc, she's experiencing the tww for the first time and freaking out :haha:

That's awesome. I think any way you're able to help, if it's just providing the oven or it's even providing eggs, it is still such an amazing selfless gift to give someone.
You are right, dna does not make a mother. 
I hope you don't have to go through many TWWs and that soon you'll be added to our bfp list.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, quick update from me, section is on the 14th :)
Only 3 days til i can hold my baby girl!
xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> 5stars! Hi luv have been praying you are feeling good. How r u doing/ feeling &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Thanks Muffin for all of ur prayers....I'm healing fine from the outside and hopefully I am healing well on the inside as well...we won't be able to try until March or April and I'm fine with that....we have a little get away in March to go to Seattle Washington and I'm super excited....I get to meet my sister on my father's side that I've never seen before....we hooked up on fb like 5 years ago and never had a chance to meet until now...my hubby bestfriend and his wife lives out there also so we are both excited...maybe we will get our BFP while on our get away....but if not I won't be disappointed...

Pato yes I'm so thankful those monsters are out...I was having awful bleeding n very bad cramps so I'm extremely happy I will have more manageable cycles now....I'm sorry that you decided not to try anymore but hey we all know what's best for us....but I'm hoping all of us just get a surprise BFP when we least expect it....I don't think we are gonna be so hard on ourselves n use OPKs I think we are just gonna go with the flow...I'm not doing anything extra because it is so stressful 

Well good luck to all you ladies in the TWW and hello and welcome to the newcomers....so excited we get to meet our first little one in a few days...so excited Tasha!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tasha - Hooo!!! This Thursday!!! OMG, that is thrilling and terrifying. So excited for you. Can't wait to see the first little face of the thread!

FLArmy - Amazing nursery. So peaceful and thoughtful and lovingly crafted. Baby boy is going to love it. Glad your appointment went well and he's getting ready to come out. You'll have him in your arms in no time!

Disney - So far it's a lovely bloat bump. I had to buy belly bands and two pairs of maternity jeans... I look way more pregnant than I am. 

Pato - It's so nice to hear from you. I'm glad you had a much needed break and what a wonderful gift you're giving your friend. I'm also happy you are at peace with your decision to stop TTCing. It's heartbreaking and so unfair that I have to second what Pink said. Huge hugs and all the love my darling.

MommaFrog - Welcome! You're such an amazing person for giving the IPs a chance to be parents. What an amazing and incredibly profound gift. I hope that the TTC journey is short for you. We're here for the TWW and the POAS and whatever else! The ladies here are absolutely fantastic.

5Stars - I'm sure I missed it and I'm sorry. When do you get to go back to the doctor for a follow up?

Coast  - Haven't heard from you in a few days. How's everything?

Did I miss someone, anyone? I'm sorry as I'm sure I did... I love you all ladies! It was a busy weekend as usual so I was trying to catch up this morning but my brain is mushy.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FrogMumma, welcome! What an amazing thing you are doing <3 

I will catch up soon but it's already 6pm and I haven't finished cooking dinner yet (grilled salmon, corn and steamed rice with peas mmmm) for the children and they have to shower and do their reading books and bedtime routine yet argh. Don't mean to read and run. xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs.MB I go back January 28th


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG TASHA!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!! Wow, 3 dayd?! Can't wait to see little girl!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

Ok so let me see if I can remember everything. :haha:

Tasha I am soo excited to see your little baby in a couple of days!! How exciting and nervewrecking at the same time! Yay first baby of this thread. 

Mommafrog what an amazing thing that you are doing for your friends. I bet they are just over the moon and extremely thankful for the blessing that you are going to give them and hopefully soon! I pray that you get your BFP soon so there isn't a lot of TWWs in your future!

FLArmy I love the nursery it is beautiful! You choose beautiful colors!

Amber go catch the eggy. I had EWCM throughout December I even think I posted about it because I was like WTF. But I also remember having that on my non BFP months. I just think it is left over from from O. But BD to be safe and :dust::dust::dust:

Pato I am so sorry to hear that you are not going to TTC I truly believe that your rainbow baby will be here shortly. You are a beautiful person with a beautiful soul. For everything that you have been through and still able to have a positive outlook on life is amazing to me. We are all here for you when you need us! 

Muffin I am sorry about AF she is a witch with a Capital B! Hopefully she ends soon so you can get to BDing. 

5 stars I am happy to hear that everything is going well. Your fibroids were crazy huge! I am so glad they are out and that you will be healed up in a couple of months time to start TTC! I hope that your patience will be rewarded with a BFP on your first cycle back to TTC!

Hello to all the new ladies you have come to such an amazing supportive thread. 

To anyone else that I missed I am sorry! :hugs: to all you ladies.


----------



## ccoastgal

I just want to say thank you for listening to me freak out last week! I don't know what it was but I was scared the lab didn't double but you ladies calmed me down and I got a call from my doctors office saying that they went up like they should. 

Anyways I feel like MS is here. I got sick for the first time on my birthday last Thursday while brushing my teeth. But it went away. Yesterday I was feeling icky all day but able to eat and drink. Today I woke up with the same ickyness and right as I was about to head out the door to leave for work I had to run to the bathroom. I am hoping this isn't an everyday thing but a every so often reminder that little bean is doing well. But it is a welcome symptom right now it is giving me reassurance.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi mummafrog!!! &#9825;&#9825; :dust: your way luv



Afm: dun dun dun cd11 yawn lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tasha holy smokies!!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!!!!
:baby: :cloud9: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> Good morning lovelies....and all the best this year can bring for all of you.
> 
> It's been a while. I've been reading but not posting, you all know I couldn't just stay away cold turkey:haha:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on all the new bfps.
> 
> Flarmy that nursery is beautiful. You are so close now I can hardly wait to see Aneaus.
> 
> Tie and Disney, we are in the countdown ...OMG I'm so freaking excited....
> 
> 5Stars....I'm really glad you are doing well. It's great to have those pain causing demons out. I saw them and was like "damn" they looked painful. You'll be perfect in no time and get that sweet LO soon.
> 
> Amber....I've been keeping up with you honey, hated what those tests were doing to both you and Muffin. I see you got dh:haha: good for you. FX. A second patch of EWCM happens sometimes, I can't remeber why but it happened to me a few cycles ago. Something about hormones...you can check it out on Dr. Google.. Also...I love love love your paintings...
> 
> Corn...how are you feeling these days Boo?
> 
> Pink....I was so inspired by your care for your friends after their loss. It hit me close to home having experienced it and your being there for them was a beautiful thing.
> 
> Mrs. Mb....so happy to see you progressing beautifully, and Frangi...looking good there girly.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Love you all :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

So great to see you back here Pato :hugs:. I hope that the NTNP approach works for you!



Mummafrog said:


> Helloo ladies :) I've tried to catch up a bit with the stories. Can I join in? I like a chatty thread hehe.
> 
> I'm on my first cycle ttc again, this time for intended parents for a surrogate pregnancy :) I'm just here for ttc support like everyone though.
> 
> I'm 4 days post ov today, I'm sure I ovulated on the morning of the 7th because I get crazy ov pain which helps me guess haha. Got my pos opk the 6th. I'll be starting to test around the 17th I should think, period due 19-20th :)
> 
> I'm trying to drink lots of water, limit caffeine and make healthy choices, also trying to relax and make sure I sleep enough. (Not easy with a toddler!)
> I had my usual cramps and soreness after ov. Been quite dry but also unusually horny last night! Haha an odd combo for me. Today feeling twingey and sensitive. Also had really vivid dreams last night and couldn't sleep properly but think it was to do with being anxious about essays haha.
> 
> Sorry for waffling! Hope everyone is well x

That is so great! Being a surrogate is on my bucket list. I wish you the best of luck, and seriously am excited to watch your journey!


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies, quick update from me, section is on the 14th :)
> Only 3 days til i can hold my baby girl!
> xx

Omggg! :yipee: :wohoo: Can't wait!! Wishing you the best for your c-section and hope you recover quickly! 


ccoastgal said:


> I just want to say thank you for listening to me freak out last week! I don't know what it was but I was scared the lab didn't double but you ladies calmed me down and I got a call from my doctors office saying that they went up like they should.
> 
> Anyways I feel like MS is here. I got sick for the first time on my birthday last Thursday while brushing my teeth. But it went away. Yesterday I was feeling icky all day but able to eat and drink. Today I woke up with the same ickyness and right as I was about to head out the door to leave for work I had to run to the bathroom. I am hoping this isn't an everyday thing but a every so often reminder that little bean is doing well. But it is a welcome symptom right now it is giving me reassurance.

Sorry about the ms! It's awful while going through it, but at the same time reassuring :flower:


AFM-- feeling so off lately. I've got the 1st trimester fatigue back for sure. It is definitely making me count down the days to maternity leave (10!!!) and to when she's in my arms. I'll survive! :thumbup:


----------



## ccoastgal

Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- had my OB checkup today. Everything is good, my bp is still on the lower side (97/59) and I gained 3 lbs over the holidays (which isn't as bad as I thought it would be! :blush:) Baby is head down so that makes me feel better. Fundal height is at 34.5 so even though I look small, that part is good. I go back in 2-ish weeks and that's when he will do the groub b swab. Got maternity leave approved for a month before my dd, which means I am done working on the 21st of this month! :happydance: Going to milk it as much as I can, even my boss told me to. Gotta look into PFL and PDL for after my maternity leave is over on 4/1. I know for a fact I won't be ready to leave her that early. All this paperwork is so confusing though. :dohh:
> 
> Just rambling... have a good day everyone :).
> 
> 34 week bump, because what else is there to do while waiting for the doc? :laugh2:

Disney what is PFL and PDL? I live in California and the thought of leaving my little one so early kills me.


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato :hugs:!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato !&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; missed u luv :hugs: 

Does anyone use or have knowledge about rosehip oil as a skin/hair benefit, or as an essential oil in the diffuser. 
Or rosehip tea? 
Thanks&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

ccoastgal said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- had my OB checkup today. Everything is good, my bp is still on the lower side (97/59) and I gained 3 lbs over the holidays (which isn't as bad as I thought it would be! :blush:) Baby is head down so that makes me feel better. Fundal height is at 34.5 so even though I look small, that part is good. I go back in 2-ish weeks and that's when he will do the groub b swab. Got maternity leave approved for a month before my dd, which means I am done working on the 21st of this month! :happydance: Going to milk it as much as I can, even my boss told me to. Gotta look into PFL and PDL for after my maternity leave is over on 4/1. I know for a fact I won't be ready to leave her that early. All this paperwork is so confusing though. :dohh:
> 
> Just rambling... have a good day everyone :).
> 
> 34 week bump, because what else is there to do while waiting for the doc? :laugh2:
> 
> Disney what is PFL and PDL? I live in California and the thought of leaving my little one so early kills me.Click to expand...

PFL: Paid Family Leave, usually used for "bonding time" (more info: https://www.edd.ca.gov/pdf_pub_ctr/de2511.pdf)
PDL: Pregnancy Disability Leave (more info: https://www.dfeh.ca.gov/res/docs/DFEH FAQs PDL.pdf)

To be honest I am still reading into them so I am not TOO knowledgable of them at the moment lol. Do you pay into SDI with each paycheck? I probably won't apply for those until after I've had her, during my regular maternity leave (which is 6 weeks.)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha!! Omg, can't believe it! I hope everything goes amazingly well! You will have that sweet baby girl in ur arms in no time :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato :hugs: It's so good to hear from you! My heart goes out to you and I hope that you have peace and happiness it whatever you choose to do this year. You r amazingly strong and such a beautiful person :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, hey lovely!!!! 

Been thinking of you and how you've been over the holidays. <3 

Tasha omg probably this threads first born! Awwwwww. All the best of luck in the world <3 
FLA are you going to put babies in the title as well as BFP's? 

AFM; boring boring boring 4dpo. :coffee: 

Symptoms.....? honestly ....... none. :shrug: :coffee:


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe thanks all, I feel welcome <3

How exciting a baby is coming, wishing everyone well :D

Amber I'm 5dpo and I feel you.. The first half of the tww is so boring because I can't even kid myself that I can feel symptoms :/ how early can I persuade you to test?? Have you got cheapies that we can obsess over? ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies, quick update from me, section is on the 14th :)
> Only 3 days til i can hold my baby girl!
> xx

:happydance: EEK!!! tomorrow your baby girl will be here!!



ccoastgal said:


> I just want to say thank you for listening to me freak out last week! I don't know what it was but I was scared the lab didn't double but you ladies calmed me down and I got a call from my doctors office saying that they went up like they should.
> 
> Anyways I feel like MS is here. I got sick for the first time on my birthday last Thursday while brushing my teeth. But it went away. Yesterday I was feeling icky all day but able to eat and drink. Today I woke up with the same ickyness and right as I was about to head out the door to leave for work I had to run to the bathroom. I am hoping this isn't an everyday thing but a every so often reminder that little bean is doing well. But it is a welcome symptom right now it is giving me reassurance.

:hugs: we are all here to help listen to all freak outs, no matter how silly they may seem to the person freaking out. I've stressed over so many 'dumb' things and these ladies have been the best at keeping me calm. So glad the drs office said they're going up the way they should.
Happy belated birthday. I'm sorry you got sick. Personally I loved preggie pop drops. :thumbup: hopefully the MS doesn't get too bad. 



muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm: dun dun dun cd11 yawn lol

:hugs: 



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM-- feeling so off lately. I've got the 1st trimester fatigue back for sure. It is definitely making me count down the days to maternity leave (10!!!) and to when she's in my arms. I'll survive! :thumbup:

:hugs: oh hun I"m sorry the fatigue is back. it sucks because there is always that feeling like there is so much to do but then you have zero energy to do those last minute preparations. you are close though to ML and right behind that is your princess! eek!! 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA are you going to put babies in the title as well as BFP's?
> 
> AFM; boring boring boring 4dpo. :coffee:
> 
> Symptoms.....? honestly ....... none. :shrug: :coffee:

Of course :) 
:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....yayyyy AF came yesterday....you guys probably think I'm crazy for bn happy about seeing AF but this means that my body is get you ng back to normal...my Dr told me that I may or may not have a cycle for a month or two but I got one this month....ad of this month I'm on a 29 day cycle which has not bn the case since I got off the Mirena last Nov....I've had a 24-27 day cycle since then....I'm so excited and praying I'm getting back to a regular cycle &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;

Yayyyy and the count down begins for our 1st baby....how are you feeling Tasha?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mummafrog said:


> Hehe thanks all, I feel welcome <3
> 
> How exciting a baby is coming, wishing everyone well :D
> 
> Amber I'm 5dpo and I feel you.. The first half of the tww is so boring because I can't even kid myself that I can feel symptoms :/ how early can I persuade you to test?? Have you got cheapies that we can obsess over? ;)


Hey Mummafrog, 

I have had symptoms before but tbh I think it was just elevated progesterone my first real symptom I get is dizziness and implantation pains followed by the feeling that AF isn't due so just really calm. 

But every pregnancy is different. 

We have on and off being TTC since last march with a few losses in between and I've always tested early and symptom spotted and all that crazy stuff and this year the approach is very different we aren't doing that. We are staying relaxed and taking it easy. I will take a clear blue or frer next weds the 20th at 12dpo :) 

How about you? xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars thats amazing yaaaaaay <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies....yayyyy AF came yesterday....you guys probably think I'm crazy for bn happy about seeing AF but this means that my body is get you ng back to normal...my Dr told me that I may or may not have a cycle for a month or two but I got one this month....ad of this month I'm on a 29 day cycle which has not bn the case since I got off the Mirena last Nov....I've had a 24-27 day cycle since then....I'm so excited and praying I'm getting back to a regular cycle &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;

:happydance: this is the only instance in which I will be happy for AF to show.


----------



## Mummafrog

[/QUOTE]Hey Mummafrog, 

I have had symptoms before but tbh I think it was just elevated progesterone my first real symptom I get is dizziness and implantation pains followed by the feeling that AF isn't due so just really calm. 

But every pregnancy is different. 

We have on and off being TTC since last march with a few losses in between and I've always tested early and symptom spotted and all that crazy stuff and this year the approach is very different we aren't doing that. We are staying relaxed and taking it easy. I will take a clear blue or frer next weds the 20th at 12dpo :) 

How about you? xxx[/QUOTE]

Ahh the relaxed approach is probably a good plan, if nothing else for your's and hubby's sanity! Test with a frer though, cb has rubbish sensitivity. When is your period due?

When I got pregnant with my daughter my symptoms started about four days before my period was due and they were mainly intense, long lasting, breath taking cramps that I hadn't felt before and the occasional wave of nausea. So I'm not expecting anything sooner than that, although can't help looking out for implantation signs around now.. I'll probably test around 10dpo because I'm weak ;) xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

mummafrog- 10dpo isn't weak at all by this group's standards lol... it's normally 6dpo we start seeing ICs


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay 5stars!!!! :yipee:

Amber and mummafrog. As a former poas addict I can't wait to see your tests!!! I hope they are beautiful!!!

Flarmy, how are you feeling? 

Tasha, I bet you are so anxious, running around like crazy trying to get everything done before tomorrow!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- i feel a calm before the storm kinda :shrug: finishing up the nursery all of a sudden I was just so much calmer.. even though we don't have a car seat I just feel so much less stress. I had a ton of BH yesterday throughout the day and it appears my body has started the 'cleaning out' process. there were parts of yesterday where Sweets was in his typical spot.. but about 2 or 3 inches above the belly button on my left side.. but then I also found during some BH and even when not having BH that his butt was even with my belly button so I don't think he's engaged yet. my hospital bag is packed, just need to pack the diaper bag. 

I should be freaking out because I had some bad news come from the college and our financial situation is REALLY bad... like don't have enough to make bills bad.. but for some reason I'm just calm and in a "it'll all work out" type attitude. so weird for me not to be having anxiety when this type of stuff used to send me into a bad state. 

I had crazy amounts of CM in december but the past 5 days I've almost 'dried up' it seems which I'm ok with because it's a nice break to not need a liner and feel raw down there from the wet swimsuit feeling. 

How are you feeling pink?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mummafrog there's nothing wrong with 10dpo I usually start peeing on ics at 5dpo haha. 

I can't guarantee I'm going to hold out Weds I think depending on how I feel I will cave with a frer by monday 10dpo. AF is due on the 22nd. I have never ever ever made it further than 8dpo without peeing on something I'm just a POAS addict. haha

Thanks Pink love. I feel strange about this month I kind of don't have any hope, but I know that's silly. xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: flarmy. Things do have a way of working themselves out!! I'm glad you are feeling calm. You need that right now!!

I'm doing well. Had a massive meltdown in front of dh on Sunday. I finally admitted to him and myself I guess all the fears that have been plaguing me lately. I normally have a very close relationship with God and feel a lot of comfort in the peace he provides me with my faith in Him. But lately I've been really pushing every thought away that he is in control and that his plan is perfect and good. And I've just really been struggling with the fear that this baby might be taken from me. And I have really been pushing everyone away. I've been a bit distant from everything. Anyway there's more to it, it's just a lot of personal stuff. So I finally had a huge meltdown and my dh hugged me and prayed with me and I really felt it all melt away and the peace I needed returned!! So dh and I have been connecting better and it's all been much better. Sorry for the rambling and I feel like I bring up those fears a lot. I just have had a lot of stuff to deal with. My friend is having a really hard time after losing her baby and I've been sitting with her. There's not much to be done except emotional support. And I understand that perfectly . I'm happy to just sit or do things for her, dinner, laundry, dishes. Whatever she needs! It's just hard to go through and I feel so broken for her!! I'm making dinner Saturday night for two close friends. Both had their babies this past week so I'll get to snuggle with both baby girls, which I really need. And I'm taking the opportunity to cook a ton and freeze some for us for after the baby is born!!!!

Now that I'm done whining , I hope you all have a beautiful day!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad you were able to reconnect and are feeling a bit more at peace. I'm sorry you were going through a rough time though that led to a breakdown. 
Do not apologize about bringing up fears, no matter how many times you bring them up. You still have those fears and many times talking about them helps, even if just in the moment. We are all here for you and completely understand them. You are justified in your fears. You've been through a lot and witnessed a lot. not so great things not only happened to you but happened to loved ones around you. it would shake anybody up. :hugs: we are all here to be as supportive as possible.
I truly hope things start getting better for you and your friend. 
BIG :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

Flarmy - everything WILL work out because it has to. You just enjoy this excitement of meeting your new baby and let everything else fall into place around you. At the end of the day, all worrying does is take away from your experience, not give anything so I'm really glad you're just feeling chilled and ready <3

Ohhh Pinky... look you're supporting your friend through something that triggers really difficult stuff for you too.. it's bound to all build up on your shoulders and make you question things. But you overcame that with your partner and found your faith and love again and you should be proud of your strength in that and proud that you can be there for your friends. You need to let things out before they get too big inside. And you need to take time for yourself too, to stroke your tummy and think about this new life growing within. Does baby have any cute nicknames yet?? :)

Oh okay I won't worry about peeing then haha. I have ic's that I will start with soon enough don't you lot worry :p


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> :hugs: flarmy. Things do have a way of working themselves out!! I'm glad you are feeling calm. You need that right now!!
> 
> I'm doing well. Had a massive meltdown in front of dh on Sunday. I finally admitted to him and myself I guess all the fears that have been plaguing me lately. I normally have a very close relationship with God and feel a lot of comfort in the peace he provides me with my faith in Him. But lately I've been really pushing every thought away that he is in control and that his plan is perfect and good. And I've just really been struggling with the fear that this baby might be taken from me. And I have really been pushing everyone away. I've been a bit distant from everything. Anyway there's more to it, it's just a lot of personal stuff. So I finally had a huge meltdown and my dh hugged me and prayed with me and I really felt it all melt away and the peace I needed returned!! So dh and I have been connecting better and it's all been much better. Sorry for the rambling and I feel like I bring up those fears a lot. I just have had a lot of stuff to deal with. My friend is having a really hard time after losing her baby and I've been sitting with her. There's not much to be done except emotional support. And I understand that perfectly . I'm happy to just sit or do things for her, dinner, laundry, dishes. Whatever she needs! It's just hard to go through and I feel so broken for her!! I'm making dinner Saturday night for two close friends. Both had their babies this past week so I'll get to snuggle with both baby girls, which I really need. And I'm taking the opportunity to cook a ton and freeze some for us for after the baby is born!!!!
> 
> Now that I'm done whining , I hope you all have a beautiful day!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs:You are a beautiful person. It's understandable that you would have such fears seeing all you've been through personally and witnessed with others. it's a wonderful thing to have that constant connection with God and your faith. It's what's kept me sane these past years. You don't always understand the "why" but rest assured He knows what He's doing and it'll work out in the end for good. You are a wonderful friend and your girl friend needs that right now. Don't worry about just sitting there, there really is nothing anyone can say to her that will comfort her but knowing there are ppl who are there for and with her, will be just what she needs. :hugs::hugs:You and DH continue to be strong for each other and the day you don't feel strong, it's ok to vent, I call it purging. For me it's a huge cry, then you feel a little better to face another day...love you sweetie:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I'm sure that supporting your distraught friend is adding to your fears. I hope that snuggling with two little girls this weekend will uplift you some. It's also great that you were able to talk to DH! You're a wonderful person sweetie and your little baby girl is going to be here before you know it!

FLArmy - You are about to be a mommy. Your life is taking on a whole new meaning. Old anxieties just don't seem as much at the forefront anymore. Things will work out! I'm glad you're able to get some peace though. 

Tasha - Omg!!! The countdown to the first fabulous tester baby begins! I can't wait. 

MommaFrog - I caved in at 8DPO... Don't feel bad. Pretty much everyone here is an addict.

Amber - There's always hope! I thought there was no way we caught anything in November with late O and only one BD in fertile period but we did... 

Coast - No such thing as silly! 

5Stars - YAY for AF!!!! I can very much relate. When I got off BCP after 13 years I was ecstatic when I got my AF 28 days later. 

Muffin - When does TWW start? Are you making that DH of yours perform unspeakable things? :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: I made it to 10 weeks! Double digits, yay :) The baby is now a little prune sized fetus. I'm pretty convinced it's a she. Can't wait to see the LO next Monday. Had to get belly bands and some maternity clothes this weekend. Buttoning pants isn't an option anymore... Still no MS to speak of.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb :rofl: your awesome! !!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; Well now that ya mention it, I was maybe gonna try suffocating him with a pillow again hahahahah!!! ... well that didn't work last time.. lol... but I am occasionally attacking him, I need to step it up :flasher: 


5stars! That's amazing news! So does that mean next cycle you can start trying!!?? :) 

Afm... cd12 :coffee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Also this ... I got my coupon in my email this morning and used dh email.. coupon for free appetizers or meal at carabbas. . I know Flarmy has carabbas.

https://www.couponproblog.com/2016/01/free-meal-carrabbas-voucher-giveaway-1st-1-million.html/


If it doesn't work the link is on my fb


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin I snagged one for both dh and I this morning lol.


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Mrs.mb :rofl: your awesome! !!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; Well now that ya mention it, I was maybe gonna try suffocating him with a pillow again hahahahah!!! ... well that didn't work last time.. lol... but I am occasionally attacking him, I need to step it up :flasher:
> 
> 
> 5stars! That's amazing news! So does that mean next cycle you can start trying!!?? :)
> 
> Afm... cd12 :coffee:

No Muffin I will still have to wait because I need to heal completely and they really don't wanna cut me again within a year's time....I'm hoping we make our little baby while on our little get away in March....I'm hoping all of us become bump buddies and then we will all be expecting our babies next year &#128536;


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars mee tooo luv! Hoping and praying &#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy sweeeet!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Has anyone had bad back pain with pregnancy? I've been having bad pain under my right shoulder blade and also right under my ribs under my right breast. Wondering if it's a pinched nerve or something else. When I goggled it it said it can be related to gall bladder yikes! But wouldn't that have shown up on the blood panel? Just venting... I'm at work and my back is killing me!


----------



## pinkpassion

You ladies are so amazing!! So thankful to have found this group!!! You've seen me through some really hard times!!! :hugs:

Today is a beautiful day!! I went with my mil to Sams club bought tons of meat and different ingredients for all my freezer meals I'm about to make. I stayed within budget and if I play my cards right I can actually make more meals than I thought and feed us for much longer :yipee: I love saving money, or stretching the dollar a little further :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, my gallbladder didn't show up in blood work, only a hida-scan. Hopefully it's not that!!! Can you get in to see a chiropractor? That may help considerably. If you aren't having any other signs of gallbladder it's probably not that!!! BTW my pregnancy this time and with dd are night and day difference and I attribute that to staying healthier and more active this time and seeing the chiropractor regularly (and I was never a believer in chiropractic care, I would always roll my eyes at the crunchy hippies that always recommended it... now here I am a crunchy hippie recommending chiropractic care :rofl:) it really has made all the difference. I have zero pain this pregnancy and I am staying flexible and exercising!!!!!


----------



## Mummafrog

Corn hey hun! Sorry you're in pain. I don't want to alarm you because I don't know for sure by any means but I'm a student midwife and we are supposed to look out for pain under the right rib because it is potentially a liver thing which is a possible sign of pre-eclampsia. I shouldn't be saying this on the Internet and don't want you to worry but I would urge you to call up your care giver or the maternity unit at your hospital just to talk it through with them. 
Hope you're well otherwise and you don't mind me saying xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mummafrog I don't mind u saying, I really don't think it's that, my BP is low normal, no swelling or headaches. But I do have my obgyn appt tomorrow so I'll hopefully figure it out. I have a lot of issues with muscle problems and tightness so it could be that. Thank u for the advice :)


----------



## Mummafrog

That's good hun, I just didn't want you to not tell someone :) sounds annoying whatever it is >.> I hope it can be helped *hugs*


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Has anyone had bad back pain with pregnancy? I've been having bad pain under my right shoulder blade and also right under my ribs under my right breast. Wondering if it's a pinched nerve or something else. When I goggled it it said it can be related to gall bladder yikes! But wouldn't that have shown up on the blood panel? Just venting... I'm at work and my back is killing me!

:hugs: I had a lower back ache most of the second tri but not like what you described. hope you get some answers and feel better soon



pinkpassion said:


> You ladies are so amazing!! So thankful to have found this group!!! You've seen me through some really hard times!!! :hugs:
> 
> Today is a beautiful day!! I went with my mil to Sams club bought tons of meat and different ingredients for all my freezer meals I'm about to make. I stayed within budget and if I play my cards right I can actually make more meals than I thought and feed us for much longer :yipee: I love saving money, or stretching the dollar a little further :rofl:

:hugs::hugs: So glad today went well. :thumbup: Sam's club is awesome for meat! Hope the good day vibes continue on today


----------



## Pato

Good morning ladies...
I'm feeling really excited for our first baby tomorrow...praying all goes well....

Corn...I do hope you get some answers and relief soon...

I second what you said Flarmy, hoping the good day vibes continue today for everyone.

AFM...I had some tests done last month for insurance purposes. My pap smear earlier last year came back abnormal and I had to have it repeated 6 months later. The pathologist also ordered an HPV test as well due to the results. I had them done last month, cost me $560 I hardly had but I got the results of those yesterday and I'm glad they were all negative for everything. A few yrs ago I had the same things done bc of CN1 cells. Went through colposcopy and cryosurgery. I did have an infection when I had my chemical back in July but really glad everything is ok now. Hoping this yr brings me joy....


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies!!!!

Tasha is it today or tomorrow'?? For some reason I was thinking it was today?!


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato so glad it all came back normal! What a relief. Sorry you had to spend so much, I always hate that!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink, I think it's today!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I think it's today too! Eeeeeeep. So exciting this threads first full term baby. <3 Thinking of Tasha today and hoping all goes well. <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Excuse me please, as I haven't caught up yet. 

Just checking in quickly to say 5dpo today 1 week until test day whooo. Symptoms are not hopeful but dreams of holding and feeding a baby and being at the local shop/store with baby give me a glimmer of excitement. I really can't think of one symptom that I haven't had before. I can't remember which symptoms result in BFP or AF anymore lol. Just a matter of waiting and seeing. 7 more sleeps! xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Good morning lady's! If u look back she says the 14th :) one more day for Tasha!


----------



## FLArmyWife

yep corn is right.. 


amber- :dust: :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Aaaaah can't wait Tasha! Praying everything goes smoothly and you have that sweet little one in your arms soon! Hoping you enjoy today, too. Relax and put your feet up!!!

Amber sending lots of baby dust your way!!! Really hoping this is the month! 

Thinking of you, Pato! Sending you big hugs, sweetie!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahh ladies i cant tell you how much it means to come on here and see so many well wishes etc.
It is indeed tomorrow, in 12 hours time i will be getting ready to go to the hospital.
Today has certainly dragged for me. Car seat base and car seat officially set up,
pushchair now together (More through boredem than using it anytime soon)
Bags packed, unpacked and repacked lol
Just sorting out my childrens tea and packing their bags for nanny's house!
Love and baby dust to anyone waiting to test.
Il update as and when i can 
xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry about the lack of follow up, but I've been reading everything. Just wanted to check in! Glad to see everyone is doing well. Lots of :hugs: and of course :dust: for our ladies in the TWW or waiting to O!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Woohoo good luck Tasha! Yes please check in ASAP! :winkwink:

FLArmy-- did you see the girl in the Feb FB group that had their baby at 36 weeks and she was 8 lbs?! Holy cow!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Can't wait tasha

Yes I did Disney :shock: I was kinda freaked out lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay Tasha that is the most exciting thing ever!!! Eeek &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; Well wishes, prayers and love sent your way !!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn I hope your feeling better today luv :hugs: 

Pato have you on my mind darlin :hugs: 

Afm cd13 :coffee: &#9825;


----------



## ccoastgal

YAY Tasha your having your precious baby girl tomorrow so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. 

FLArmy I can't believe tomorrow you will be full term that is awesome! It has gone by so fast. 

I can't wait to see all the cute baby pictures soon! 

Amber and Pato :dust::dust:

Muffin have you O'd yet or is that what you are waiting for?

To all you other ladies I hope you are doing well and feeling great!


----------



## ccoastgal

Just got my labs back from yesterdays draw it jumped from 9025 to 51319. Average time is 55.46 hours. I'm ecstatic that it jumped that high and it explains why I had MS all of the sudden. But with it jumping that high in 55 hours is that normal?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha so exciting :) hope u post of baby girl when u can!

Disney did that girl have gestational diabetes? That's big for 36wks yikes! 

FLArmy yay full term! You will get to see baby sweets face in no time :) 

AFm I'm feeling better, I think I'll try not to work anymore shifts from hell ;) had my OB appt, no protein in urine, she gave me a lab req for the glucose test as well as a blood panel for liver enzymes and a ultrasound for abdominal to check everything out. I just finished a burger and fries and shake...so if it's my gall bladder I think I will be in pain soon. Testing it out ;) so far it's fine. So far I'm about 6lbs above pregnancy weight so not bad. Anyhow..hope u all are having a good Wednesday.

Had anyone heard from Hopeful? Just wondering if she is well, don't recall a post from her in awhile.

Muffin :hugs: hope u r well


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness corn way to make me want to stop at steak n shake on my way to my appointment lol. glad you're feeling better. can't believe how far everyone is getting! 

no the girl didn't have GD but her dr now thinks he was a week or two off on how far he thought she was

I leave in about 10 minutes for my appointment.. we're gonna schedule an u/s while there.. eek! also gonna ask him if he'd maybe check my cervix.. I'm just curious to know if anything is starting to happen. 
Dh packed his hospital bag.. and we're gonna pack Sweet's when we get home. :shock: where the heck is time going?
IF my dr checks my cervix, and IF I'm progressing a bit I think I might try to convince dh to let us use a gift card we got for Christmas and go out to dinner as kinda a last date night.. :shrug: but we'll see. he has homework and since my appointment isn't until 5 we won't get home until about 7pm..


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Can't wait tasha
> 
> Yes I did Disney :shock: I was kinda freaked out lol

I know! Could you imaging how big the baby would've gotten if she went all the way to 40 weeks... yikes.


ccoastgal said:


> Just got my labs back from yesterdays draw it jumped from 9025 to 51319. Average time is 55.46 hours. I'm ecstatic that it jumped that high and it explains why I had MS all of the sudden. But with it jumping that high in 55 hours is that normal?

That's awesome! Not sure about levels so I am no help, but it sounds good to me :). 


Cornfieldland said:


> Disney did that girl have gestational diabetes? That's big for 36wks yikes!
> 
> AFm I'm feeling better, I think I'll try not to work anymore shifts from hell ;) had my OB appt, no protein in urine, she gave me a lab req for the glucose test as well as a blood panel for liver enzymes and a ultrasound for abdominal to check everything out. I just finished a burger and fries and shake...so if it's my gall bladder I think I will be in pain soon. Testing it out ;) so far it's fine. So far I'm about 6lbs above pregnancy weight so not bad. Anyhow..hope u all are having a good Wednesday.
> 
> Had anyone heard from Hopeful? Just wondering if she is well, don't recall a post from her in awhile.

She didn't say! Wouldn't surprise me though. That was the first thing I thought of as well. Glad you're feeling better! I was wondering about hopeful too, she's posted here and there on fb so I'm guessing she's well!


----------



## Cornfieldland

GL FLArmy! U should go out to dinner if you can, it's so hard to with a baby ;) post pics if u get that ultrasound, so happy for u :) everything will work out fine!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs &#9825; 

Coast I'm waiting to O

Flarmy that's insane!!! So exciting, and yes I encourage a date ;) maybe you can have a detour on the way home :sex: and "encourage" sweets to hurry up and get here :haha: 

Corn, I'm glad your app. Went good luv, & I agree where is hopeful?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I spoke with hopeful. She thanks everyone for their concern. She is ok but having a hard time as she approaches the one year anniversary of the loss of her first baby. 
If we can all just keep her in our thoughts and prayers and send her strength to get through this time. 

Afm: sitting in the waiting room. Ultrasound is scheduled for next Thursday. Found out my dr is on call for deliveries this weekend and then not again until my due date so unless sweets comes Friday night my dr won't be the one to deliver him (I still highly doubt I'll make it to my due date)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww hopeful :hugs: she is in my thoughts and prayers . So sorry luv :cry:


Flarmy let us know if they check you what they say !! Eeeek&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Isabellasmama

Can you guys help me on my post


----------



## muffinbabes4

What do you need help with?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry last past got cut short because I got called in. 

So I'm 1cm dilated and station is -3. Dh is making a prediction that sweets will come this weekend!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful, you are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. :hugs:

FLArmy- can't wait for the ultrasound! Yay for 1cm! Any effacement? I hope he comes when you want him to. I know how badly I want my OB to deliver my LO but the chances are slim to none. But of course baby will come when baby wants to come! I was stuck at 1cm with my daughter for a couple weeks, even got my membranes stripped twice and she wouldn't budge. I pray this is does not happen to you :laugh2:.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay Flarmy! You never know fx :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

He didn't mention any effacement. Dh and I have agreed to try some bd Sessions and possibly start spicy foods. But as you started Disney he'll come when he's ready. 

Can't believe how close I'm getting


----------



## Disneymom1129

Agreed! After 37/38 weeks its just a matter of waiting (on pins and needles!) Hope the bd'ing and spicy foods work for you. I plan on eating lots of spicy foods at the Superbowl party we are going to!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ooohhhh FLArmy getting close :) so exciting! It's getting real :) 

Hopeful thinking of you! This month is my one year anniversary of my loss as well, and it's brought up a lot of difficult memories and emotions. Although I'm so thankful for this baby, I still feel sad for the one I lost. It's something we will always remember. Wishing you peace and the love and support you need :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

I'm glad everyone had been pretty well for the most part! I miss talking to you guys! Where are the babies and :bfp:s?? I'm waiting!

Thinking about you who are facing some tough times. I wish I knew what to say, but I'm always left speechless.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Ooohhhh FLArmy getting close :) so exciting! It's getting real :)
> 
> Hopeful thinking of you! This month is my one year anniversary of my loss as well, and it's brought up a lot of difficult memories and emotions. Although I'm so thankful for this baby, I still feel sad for the one I lost. It's something we will always remember. Wishing you peace and the love and support you need :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thinking of you hopeful!!! I too am feeling a little tearful. I should be labor watching right now. My edd was February 3rd :sad2: 
.. I too am so thankful for this baby and love her so much, it's just hard to think I should be about to meet the baby I lost!!!!


----------



## AliJo

Ladies! A friend of mine shared with me so I figured I'd share it with you. Maybe you have already seen it but it's this neat little thing that sends daily text messages with a question about your baby. It then saves it for you as like a little journal. It's not out yet so I don't know much, but you can sign up so you get it when it comes! Just thought it was neat!
https://www.qeepsake.co/?kid=87HFZ


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Same, Feb 6th is our little ones due date I would have had the baby at 39 weeks. So 30th of this month. It's sad. Big hugs to everyone. <3 Being pregnant again doesn't take away the grief of a lost child, and nor should it. Feel what you need to feel ladies. <3 

Fla, you know your body I trust that if you feel you will go early you will. 37 WEEKS aaaahhhhhhhhhh so amazing! Deffo go on that date! xxx

Thinking of you as always pato <3

AFM: I have a mega temp dip today at 6dpo below cover line. I have some right sided back pain and slight dizziness. My temps aren't accurate as it's just an in-ear thermometer but there was a shift after ovulation that stayed elevated until today. 

That's it, boobs are normal amount of heavy. I'm kind of tired but my daughter hasn't been sleeping too well. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber
Lots of :dust: to you. hope that temp dip is an implantation dip for a rainbow baby


I think I'll try to convince him to do the date on Friday night. I'll make sure to eat something spicy, then we can get in a BD session and maybe bring on labor :winkwink: lol but we'll see. I got a slight freak out yesterday because I was expecting the spotting but not to pass a clot after the cervix check.. but it was only there the 1 time and then ended so I quickly realized it was just the check and not the start of anything.


HUGE :hugs: TO ALL OUR LADIES GOING THROUGH A HARD TIME.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Praying n thinking of you hopeful....Tasha I'm also praying for a safe delivery for you and baby...Amber I hope you get ur BFP this cycle and my fingers are crossed for you too Muffin and all the ladies that are in the TWW...

hope you ladies have a fab day!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy I hope your baby isn't as stubborn as dd was. Everyone told me I'd go early. I just knew I'd p early and my dr said I wouldn't make it to 38 weeks. I dilated from 1 cm to 3 cm from 36 to 37 weeks. Spotted and contracted tons after every check. At 38 weeks did a sweep, lost a ton of plug. 39 weeks another very aggressive sweep. Was a stretchy 3-4. Nope.. little girl waited and waited. My water broke on father's day 2 days before my dd. I should have known it was a sign she'd be a daddy's girl :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh my pink, I really hope he isn't that stubborn! lol I kinda would like him to come before the end of the month because I don't want to be worrying about who's birthday he'll be born on

my mom's bday is Jan 31st, my MIL's bday is Feb 2nd.. my one puppy's bday is Feb 1st.. so I kinda would like Aeneas to be born well before that barrage of bdays..


----------



## tinymumma

Thought I might throw myself in here. I'm going to say I'm 11 DPO and had very distinct O type pains on my right side all day today. Had them on my left too but I've been having them since 9 DPO last cycle. They were pretty strong CD 13, this cycle but since I've had them for a few weeks now, I'm not going to take that as O. Although the yesterday they were quite strong. Haven't had them that strong since CD 13. 
Nips are a little tender, my milk supply has increased? I'm a tad emotional, very dizzy when I stand up. Super hungry all the time and peeing a lot more. Going by my pains, I'm saying (ambitious I know), I either implanted yesterday (8 DPO, from left side pains), or today (11 DPO, by right side pains). Sigh, I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot :haha:. Need to start temping if this cycle isn't a bean, so this confusion doesn't happen again! 
Lots of :dust: to all and congrats to all the mamas awaiting their little ones arrivals xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies 
She's here :)
6lb 11oz.
Hopefully allowed home tomorrow.
Will share a pic soon
X


----------



## FLArmyWife

yay congrats Tasha!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

tinymumma said:


> Thought I might throw myself in here. I'm going to say I'm 11 DPO and had very distinct O type pains on my right side all day today. Had them on my left too but I've been having them since 9 DPO last cycle. They were pretty strong CD 13, this cycle but since I've had them for a few weeks now, I'm not going to take that as O. Although the yesterday they were quite strong. Haven't had them that strong since CD 13.
> Nips are a little tender, my milk supply has increased? I'm a tad emotional, very dizzy when I stand up. Super hungry all the time and peeing a lot more. Going by my pains, I'm saying (ambitious I know), I either implanted yesterday (8 DPO, from left side pains), or today (11 DPO, by right side pains). Sigh, I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot :haha:. Need to start temping if this cycle isn't a bean, so this confusion doesn't happen again!
> Lots of :dust: to all and congrats to all the mamas awaiting their little ones arrivals xx

:dust: and FX that you get a bfp.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yay Tasha!!!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see a pic! Hope momma and baby are doing great!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Tasha. Xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Congratulations Tasha....I know she's beautiful and we are all looking forward in seeing her soon &#128118;&#128118;&#128118;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## FLArmyWife

hey ladies anyone know how to interpret doctors notes?
After disney asked about the effacement I called the dr office this morning. the nurse said he noted on the 8th "closed" but then on the 13th "25-3".... he told me station was -3 so does that mean the 25 could be 25% effaced? :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww Tasha HUGE congrats!!! Can't wait to see a picture!!!! Well done!!!!

Welcome Tinymumma!! Hope you get your bfp and a healthy sticky bean!!!

Flarmy I have no idea but that sounds like that's probably what that means!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sounds like you could be right, Flarmy!!! Hope he comes at a good time, but don't get too discouraged if he doesn't come early. The longer he's in there, the healthier he will be. I completely understand wanting them to come early, though. I am hoping I have this little one a week or two early.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie I have had a feeling since the start he'd come a little early but only time will tell
I do know part of my want now for him to come early is because I'm uncomfortable but more than anything I want my dh to get to spend as much time as possible with him. In Feb dh has 15 days of training he'll be away for and it would devastate me if it happened a mere week or so after sweets came. I think if we could get a good 3-4 weeks in with baby before he leaves it'd be a bit better. But again, sweets will come when he wants


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah that would be hard! I will be hoping he comes early so your DH can bond with him for as long as possible before he leaves!!! Can't believe how soon it will be!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congratulations tasha!! Oh my what a wonderful day! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; can't wait to see pics. Rest up and enjoy that sweet little girl &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Hi ladies
> She's here :)
> 6lb 11oz.
> Hopefully allowed home tomorrow.
> Will share a pic soon
> X

Yay the first fab baby has arrived! Congrats Tasha I can't wait to see a pic! :baby:


----------



## Pato

Awww Humongous Congrats Tasha...omg I'm in tears...can't wait to see her. Hope you are both doing well. Get your rest lovely


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yayyyyy what wonderful news, Tasha! Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter. <3 


Fla It probably does mean 25% effaced. One thing is for sure a regular amount of bd at this point is good for everyone. :) Every midwife or doctor tends to do and write different things from my experience. I would only use effacement as any kind of indicator once a woman is in active labour. xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha congrats!! So happy for you! How amazing to finally hold her in ur arms :) hope u recover in no time!


----------



## Hermione394

I'm out for this month. My uterus is currently mocking me. Excuse me as I lay down in the fetal position from cramps :cry:


----------



## frangi33

Congrats tasha it's wonderful news! 

Huge hugs Hermione xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

So sorry the :witch: got you hermione :( :trouble:. Lots of :dust: for this cycle!


----------



## tinymumma

Congrats Tasha! What a blessed time <3 Wishing you a speedy recovery and that you're enjoying this special time xx 
Thank you for the warm welcome everyone. Felt quite ill this morning after eating breakfast, can't stop thinking my body is playing tricks on me :( Alrhough there is a sliver of hope as I started getting symptoms the day after implantation with my son. Fx!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi tiny!!! :dust: for you luv

Aww Hermione I'm so sorry luv I will be there with my bat to get that evil witch for u :trouble:


----------



## tinymumma

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi tiny!!! :dust: for you luv
> 
> Aww Hermione I'm so sorry luv I will be there with my bat to get that evil witch for u :trouble:

Haha, I will too! Darn her Hermione. She was not invited, how rude!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lots of :dust: for you too, tiny! Hope that's an early sign of a little bean growing!

Man so weepy today. Wtf hormones. Seeing some Feb babies already being born is making it all too real. Can't wait to be done with work so I can really start the nesting and getting everything ready <3


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ohhh my goodness she is beautiful tasha!!! Congratulations luv how amazing &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I have tears &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

She is beautiful!!!! I am so happy for you!!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Such a doll....yayyyy our 1st baby....so freaking happy for you hun!


----------



## Disneymom1129

She is just precious, Tasha :cloud9:. Hope you both are doing well <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Precious tasha

Herm, I'm sorry about AF


----------



## pinkpassion

O wow, tasha she's gorgeous!!! Such beautiful soft complexion. A little angel!!! <3 ..... ahhhhhhhhh these hormones :cry: :sad2: (very joyful tears)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww pink needs some luv poor pink , muffin will bring the bat over for those nasty hormones :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thankyou for all the lovely comments :)
Her complexion is beautiful im in awe of her.
Have slept not even 2 hours in 24 hours (nothing to do with her she's an angel so far ;) )
Can't wait to get home and in my own bed lol
How is everyone? 
Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:cloud9: thankyou to all you lovely ladies who have shared this journey with me
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tasha, your daughter is so beautiful! Congratulations :) I can't believe this group has their first baby. 

I'm sorry I've been away. I needed a break for a while, I've been a bit of a mess lately. I'll get updated on everything tomorrow. But I had to come see Tasha's sweet girl when I saw that she was here! 
<3 to you all!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tasha, she's so dreamy huge congratulations! I hope you get to rest up when you get home. <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tiny, how many DPO are you. Sending so much baby dust <3 

Herm, I'm so sorry the witch came. What a literal pain in the butt. Wishing all the luck in the world for next month. <3

Disney and Pink, massive hugs what are you both like? hehe. Seriously though new life is so amazingly wonderful. I wish the internet could measure emotion.... I bet if it could we'd collectively crash the site. hehe

AFM: Well it's 7dpo
Last night and day before that I had some implantation twinges. To be honest I'm not sure they were as painful as months passed. I don't know what that could mean or if the aspirin has made a difference. Symptom spotting would be stuffy nose, so tired I could barely get out of bed this morning, sore heavy boobs, some dizziness. All PMS symptoms too. 
My honest opinion is still, not pregnant. I am testing Tuesday with DH. I had a one day temp dip below coverline and today it's shot up the highest it's been so far.


ALMOST 1000 PAGES FLA! xx


----------



## tinymumma

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9: thankyou to all you lovely ladies who have shared this journey with me
> Xxx

My ovaries are exploding!!! She is gorgeous!! 
Amber, I'm 12 DPO today, 13 day luteal phase. I've promised myself I won't test until I'm late. Didn't buy anymore tests and have made hubby promised to not let me buy anymore unless I go at least 2 days over, lol. Thank you for the dust xxx Sending some your way too but from what you've said about your temps, I don't think you need it. That sounds so promising!! Fxed for you!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congratulations tasha she's perfect and beautiful xxx


----------



## Pato

Ohhh Tasha, she's absolutely beautiful...omgness:cry: happy tears. Congrats again. How are you feeling? Hope you're not in too much pain...


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust: Tiny



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM: Well it's 7dpo
> Last night and day before that I had some implantation twinges. To be honest I'm not sure they were as painful as months passed. I don't know what that could mean or if the aspirin has made a difference. Symptom spotting would be stuffy nose, so tired I could barely get out of bed this morning, sore heavy boobs, some dizziness. All PMS symptoms too.
> My honest opinion is still, not pregnant. I am testing Tuesday with DH. I had a one day temp dip below coverline and today it's shot up the highest it's been so far.
> 
> 
> ALMOST 1000 PAGES FLA! xx



Oh I hope it just means that the asprin is helping implantation amber!

And I know! crazy! we're almost to 10k posts too! Such an awesome group!


----------



## Mummafrog

Aww your little one is perfect <3 

Day 8.. Nausea, lots of it. I'm not ill in any other way just keep feeling it, eating was awful this morning. Cervix feels high and hard but not much cm at all. The cramps have eased off completely since days 4-6. Occasionally feeling a bit shakey and weak.*
No lines yet on the cheapies. Will use a frer tomorrow evening*:s*nervous now, it is going ridiculously slowly*:p


----------



## FLArmyWife

mummafrog- we like to squint at cheapies :winkwink: so feel free to post pics if you'd like


----------



## Mummafrog

Hehe okay flarmy, thanks :) I did get one cheapie last night with something on but the rest have been white, including this morning's. You doing okay hun? Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha she's gorgeous :) I woke up to her sweet face! Hope u r feeling well and get some sleep, hospitals never let u rest. Wow...this all just got real...babies already! I can't believe I have something growing in my belly ;) 
Congrats to u and ur family!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mummafrog- I'm doing well.. just ready to have things progress. Having a body image issue this morning lol..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tasha she is absolutely beautiful &#9825;

Hopeful, we luv you, take a break if you need no worries, &#9825; &#9825; :hugs: 

Amber I'm keeping fx and sending dust I hope this is ib!! :dust: 

I can't wait to see all these precious babies &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Pink I'm not pregnant and the hormones got me too :cry: my goodness wtheck is Goin on :trouble:

Ashley I never got one of those pillows! (I've had boppys for the babies not for me) If I ever have another I will get one, so you like yours?

Flarmy hope your date was fun luv and you got some :sex: baby bringing fun 

5stars , pato, :hugs: thinking of yall hope your feeling good &#9825;

disney, tie, &everyone else, luvs ya &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Afm cd15 still waiting :coffee:


----------



## AliJo

Awww Tasha she's so adorable!! Congratulations!!! Wishing for you to have a speedy recovery!

I have decided when we're officially going to start TTC. Makes it feel more real and it's something to look forward to!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks muffin. Unfortunately last night was just dinner with No Bd Session


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies, no didn't get much sleep but I am home now so I shall be comfy in my own bed atleast.
I seem to think I'm feeling ok then I stand up and realise how much pain im in lol
She's worth it.
Xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww sorry Flarmy attack dh!! :flasher: give him some good luvin :rofl:

Tasha I'm glad your home luv, stay comfy and enjoy that sweet girl &#9825;, I hope you feel better soon and that pain eases for you .


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad you're home and doing well Tasha :)

TGIF ladies. Three more workdays... I can do this...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney you got this! 3 more work days Ill let you borrow the bat, it'll make work so easy & interesting :trouble: lmbo!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Disney you got this! 3 more work days Ill let you borrow the bat, it'll make work so easy & interesting :trouble: lmbo!

Lol thanks! It definitely would :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ladies, I need opinions...

When I was with my sisters the other day, one of them casually mentions that her girls (3 teenagers) each plan on bringing a friend to my baby shower. This immediately bothers me but I didn't say anything as to not spoil the mood. Now it's been bugging me ever since. Why did they just assume they can bring a friend? I won't even know these kids. And if my nieces feel like they'll be so bored that they need to bring a friend, then maybe they shouldn't come. It probably doesn't help that I am not a fan of teenagers in general lol.

Am I being a total b*tch or am I justified for telling her they can't bring anyone? It's not one of those "the more the merrier" type of deals. These are kids that will be stuffing their faces I'm sure, and we are trying not to go overboard as it is.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney it's your shower luv, you can have who you want, without justification. .... Me, I'm evil so I just say no, but , a nice way could be just to say , well girls, I haven't planned for extra guests, so I don't wanna sound mean, but theirs just not enough food for them, or something like that. .. and in their defense , teens normally don't even consider things like that, they want to come to be polite, or maybe so they aren't home alone, and don't wanna be bored and just want a friend to tag along, no harm on their end of thinking, that's where their mother should ask you if it's ok, 

but I totally agree with you, and get 100% where your coming from. And if you need me to I will bring the bat and make them scooooot :trouble:


----------



## Mummafrog

Flarmy jump that man hehe :)

Tasha don't try and be up and running too quickly, enjoy this bonding time, you'll never get it back <3 

Disney, I'd be annoyed, especially with your sister because she just assumed her kids could bring three extra people to your home and eat your food! The kids probably just didn't think.. I think you should just say I'm sorry, but we can't afford to add more people to the list (or something) and leave it at that. Maybe suggest if the girls would rather go see their friends you completely understand. I think that's a very fair way to put it. Don't feel bad x

Very interesting symptoms for me.. Nausea is hanging around and tonight I have this very weird pain on the left side of my uterus, definitely uterus not ovaries. It's very gentle but there and I ov'd from that side for sure because my ov pain (which was awful) was very much left. Eep.. getting so nervous. Going to use the frer tomorrow evening. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Eh really not in the mood to bd and don't want to make our possible last session a forced one. 
All I've wanted to do for you days is sleep. My cm has been non existent for over a week now. I'm having some discomfort, my stomach feels right and uncomfortable but when you feel it it's not that hard. My bms have gone back to normal, so it appears no more "cleaning out" for now. My butt muscles have a sore feeling. Just feeling blah right now


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Flarmy :hugs: I'm sorry luv, I hope you feel a little better soon, it does get very blah at the end sometimes . I recommend doing whatever makes you happy, whatever that may be , &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AliJo

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're not feeling the greatest. I agree with muffin! Do what makes you feel best! I wasn't in the mood at all the last few weeks. I do wish I could have found more time for quality time with my OH before our son arrived. I was too busy with classes though.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ugh yeah the end is hard.. Try to do things that make you comfy and happy, whatever you fancy. I tried dtd to bring on labour but I think for it to help you have to be more into it than I was feeling :p 

Sorry tmi.. Weird one last night, had a sudden one trip to the toilet of diarrhoea and was peeing as clear as water which is odd, I hadn't drunk much particularly.. I also had the pain and nausea. So I thought that I was ill. But it's gone again this morning (toddler got us up this early btw haha) and just still feeling sick and crampy. Weird weird. 9dpo.. testing is getting more useful now and I'm scared :p


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good morning. 

Fla I agree, what you're feeling is very normal. It's gets more than hard work towards the end. I woke up at 38 weeks sat on the side of my bed and decided at that moment I'd had enough. Lol. I was done. I felt like it needed to be over at that moment but somehow you do get through those feelings. Being kind to yourself and resting when you need to is important. 

Can't wait to see these tests start flooding in ladies. Feel a bit bummed I'm waiting until Tuesday but I know it's for the best as we've done this sooo many times now. It's actually getting exciting to test again by waiting.

ok 8dpo. Backache to right. Some cervical twitching and weird but ..... vag tingling? Sorry!!!!! Lol. Last night implantation pains mostly to the right with odd twinge to the left. This morning tired, nauseous like so tired it makes me feel nauseous. Gassy. Boobs increasingly heavier but nothing "whoah". That's it.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also..... if anyone comes across my energy/motivation can you please return it promptly my house needs serious attention. Thanks.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies

mumma- sounds hopeful. FX

sending you tons of testing :dust: Amber and some energy :dust: too!

Disney- it's your shower, just tell your sister that a baby shower is no place to entertain teenagers


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a fabulous weekend ladies


----------



## Cornfieldland

Fx'd Amber! :) for Tuesday! I could use that energy too... Plenty to do, no energy!

Muffin :hugs: hope u r well

Disney enjoy ur day, pic request of all ur babie goodies!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As for the baby shower, why don't you use the age old, family and close friends only policy. I do think though just being honest and giving them the option to stay home with said friends is a good idea. I don't think you're being unreasonable. I'm starting to think I have a very tolerant family lol because what I say goes when I'm pregnant. I'm pregzilla hahahaha. 

Ladies, if I'm not pregnant I've officially lost my mind. The boobs are crazy today, full and tender, I feel like I've had wine after work without anything to eat all day. Kind of like when you feel woozy and a bit drowsy, utterly exhausted and a tad nauseous. I convinced OH to get me and let me pee on a FRER. Can't keep an addict away from those things. I just feel so shaky and rotten today nose is bunged up legs are shaky. So I peed on it. We looked at it at the five minute mark and *thought* we might see something so classed it as negative for now.
However it's dried a pale pink line.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I know it won't show but I tried. Natural daylight no flash no edits. So excited for tuesday. On white background not quite sure why it looks so blue. Edits welcome. xx
 



Attached Files:







20160116_135258.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 17









20160116_135255.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AliJo

Super excited for you Amber!!! I have a good feeling for you this month! The second picture I see a shadow. Hoping it turns into your BFP!!

FX'd for you mumma! Maybe we'll be getting 2 more :bfp:s!


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney it's your shower. Just be honest. or tell her if they come they must each bring a gift :rofl: :haha: ... seriously though, maybe just phrase it in a way that you possibly have more people attending than you thought and you were wondering if there was something else the girls would like to do besides the shower!! 

Amber I do see something, fx'd this is your sticky bean. I will say though, never crack a frer open and look. it causes false lines :( but I am sure you saw it before you cracked it open!!!! I can't wait for your test tomorrow!!!!

Flarmy, I remember being done all too well.. just wanting the baby there and having everything ready. It gets exhausting. ESPECIALLY when everyone starts texting and calling everyday "is the baby here yet?!" like you would forget to tell them :dohh:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see something Amber!! Really hoping this is it! Fx for you!!! 

Sorry you are feeling bad Flarmy! I totally understand. It's so hard at the end! You are almost done! 

I have been super uncomfortable the last few days. I am having quiet a bit of bh contractions and every time she moves it feels like she is literally trying to push her way out of my cervix. She really needs to wait another week or two, but I have a feeling it's going to be a rough two weeks if she does. I have my first weekly appointment Monday. She will be doing my group b strep test and said she would check me if I wanted her to. I definitely will have her do that! I am curious to see if all this pain is making some progress. To be honest, I will be pretty disappointed if I am less than 1 cm dilated. I seriously can't wait to meet this little girl! I just want her in my arms, but I want her healthy so I will suffer through whatever it takes!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks ladies, don't worry pink we haven't classed it as positive but yes we thought we could see something and when i cracked it open and dried it it dried pinky. I know it doesn't mean anything yet :) There wont be one tomorrow, tuesday now xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: amber


well a bd session brought on nada.. not even an uncomfortable feeling...


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, doesn't mean it isn't there . I always put my "I see it but..." disclaimer in there... but I really really really want this to be your bfp.. you're going to make us wait until Tuesday?! That's wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too far away :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow all you ladies are so close.. I wonder who will be our second baby!!!!! I can't wait to meet them all!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness so I feel bad about not feeling bad for looking at 4 day 3 night cruise vacations to take this summer WITHOUT the baby. :dohh: my MIL has said since before we even thought about kids that she'd watch them so we could take trips if we wanted.. well I decided today that I feel like I"m gonna need a break from the past year and started looking up short cruises and just plainly resolved myself to "(MIL) can watch him for a few days.. no big deal"


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry your bd session didn't do anything, Flarmy. They never worked for me either. The only thing that worked was getting my membranes stripped. I had it done with my son on his due date and it worked. With my daughter, I had it done at 38 weeks because I was already dilated to a 3. It worked with her, too and I had her early the next morning. Hope you feel better and that baby decides to come soon!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks everyone for the feedback about the shower. I just wanted to be sure I wasn't being too inconsiderate... I too have found myself a little bit of a preggozilla lately. 

Amber I see the line you're talking about on the second pic you posted! Fx it's the start of your BFP :dust:

Tie I'm right there with you... I want her to bake as long as possible but at the same time I want her out! I hope I get a cervical check at my next appt too, since he'll already be down there doing the swab... We will see. I know what you mean when it feels like they're trying to push out through the cervix, gets kind of painful too.

FLArmy sorry the bd'ing didn't stir anything up! You will find they are quite stubborn and will come when they feel like it, no matter what you do unfortunately. But either way I have a feeling you're next for sure!


----------



## pinkpassion

flarmy have you gotten a carseat yet? I was actually just thinking about you because I just contacted a lady who has the exact seat I want, 3 months old used 4 times as a second carseat for grandparents. I don't mind buying used if everything checks out!! Have you thought about looking at used carseats of the one you want? I may catch a lot of flack for that suggestion, but we are very careful with what we buy used, especially baby items. (we don't buy mattresses used or anything but the carseat can be completely cleaned and sanitized and as long as it's never been in a wreck and not expired and they can prove when it was purchased I don't have a problem with it!)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink, nope don't have a car seat yet. I'm have to look into the possibility of used


----------



## Mummafrog

Amber I totally see it! :happydance:

I wanted to share my picture too.. This is a frer from this morning, 9dpo.. I see a shadow, hubby says I'm nuts. It doesn't have much colour though. Can anyone else see it?
Amber you have to test tomorrow so we can share our next pics :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160116_094435.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disneymom1129 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback about the shower. I just wanted to be sure I wasn't being too inconsiderate... I too have found myself a little bit of a preggozilla lately.
> 
> Amber I see the line you're talking about on the second pic you posted! Fx it's the start of your BFP :dust:
> 
> Tie I'm right there with you... I want her to bake as long as possible but at the same time I want her out! I hope I get a cervical check at my next appt too, since he'll already be down there doing the swab... We will see. I know what you mean when it feels like they're trying to push out through the cervix, gets kind of painful too.
> 
> FLArmy sorry the bd'ing didn't stir anything up! You will find they are quite stubborn and will come when they feel like it, no matter what you do unfortunately. But either way I have a feeling you're next for sure!


Yeah it's definitely uncomfortable. I hope your dr will check you, too. I just want to know if I am progressing at all. Can't wait till Monday! Went and got a pedicure today. It was lovely! I just wanted to make sure my toes were cute since I will be getting checked every week from here on out. Lol. So silly, but it makes me feel better. 

Flarmy- not sure if they are still on there, but they had car seats and strollers on Zulily. Some seemed like really good deals. You might check them out.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Mummafrog I think I see a shadow! Fx and lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the feedback about the shower. I just wanted to be sure I wasn't being too inconsiderate... I too have found myself a little bit of a preggozilla lately.
> 
> Amber I see the line you're talking about on the second pic you posted! Fx it's the start of your BFP :dust:
> 
> Tie I'm right there with you... I want her to bake as long as possible but at the same time I want her out! I hope I get a cervical check at my next appt too, since he'll already be down there doing the swab... We will see. I know what you mean when it feels like they're trying to push out through the cervix, gets kind of painful too.
> 
> FLArmy sorry the bd'ing didn't stir anything up! You will find they are quite stubborn and will come when they feel like it, no matter what you do unfortunately. But either way I have a feeling you're next for sure!
> 
> 
> Yeah it's definitely uncomfortable. I hope your dr will check you, too. I just want to know if I am progressing at all. Can't wait till Monday! Went and got a pedicure today. It was lovely! I just wanted to make sure my toes were cute since I will be getting checked every week from here on out. Lol. So silly, but it makes me feel better.
> 
> Flarmy- not sure if they are still on there, but they had car seats and strollers on Zulily. Some seemed like really good deals. You might check them out.Click to expand...

Fun! I was looking at my unpainted toes today wondering if I should get them done. There was a friend on fb that got turned down for a pedicure because of being pregnant, which is baffling. I guess because some feet massaging can trigger labor and it's too much of a liability? Crazy. Definitely getting a mani next week though for my shower.


----------



## pinkpassion

mummafrog I see something!! Can't wait for your next test!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That is crazy! I have never been turned down for a pedicure. They know what areas to stay away from and I have never had any issues. The massage chair is amazing, too!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mumma frog I see it too!!! Eeeeep. It's 8.10 am and I'm led in bed debating whether to just go pee or get dressed and go to town and get tests. Thing is they don't open until 10am and I really need to pee. I don't trust old pee so I'm not going to save it in a cup.oh the dilemmas. I know I can't hold this for two more hours. i may have to skip testing today aand test tomorrow. Gah. Lol.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I've only been awake an hour but so far "symptoms" are, thirst, light nausea, backache and a lovely yeast infection what the heck. I never get these. Last time I had one was 5 weeks pregnant last May. Can't get hold of a test today ladies and I've peed twice already. It will be tomorrow now. :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber- ick.. sorry about the yeast infection but hopefully it'll all be worth it when you see two pink lines tomorrow


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA I'd take a YI for a bfp any day! I'm flirting with the idea of getting a test from town today.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I didn't get one but I'm going to test in the morning. :) I had a little confidence yesterday but not feeling it today. Ugh the roller coaster.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Sorry you're not feeling as confident today Amber. Looking forward to your test tomorrow! Keeping my fx that this is your month!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Can't wait to see your tests mummafrog and Amber :test:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks, I can't either, but I have a feeling it won't show anything. Getting nervous now. xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mummafrog I see it fx :dust: luv !!!


Amber I know how you feel luv and as bad as I want to see that test porn.. I know you have bad luck with them like me, so tomorrow will be just dandy to test, if you want, or today hehehe. :hugs: and tons of :dust: my luv xxxxxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Looks like we have some good test porn coming! I've got my fingers crossed for you both. 

I cannot believe that we have so many babies coming anytime now. It seems like time has been flying. Hang in there mamas, you're getting so close. 

Flarmy & pink, make sure to do your research with getting a used car seat. I know someone who sold one that had been in an accident because "it still looked brand new"! It's hard to trust people with stuff like that sometimes. 

Afm I'm doing much better. Our baby shower was yesterday and it was amazing. I'm thankful to have things to set up for pax to keep my mind busy. I was really in awe of the generosity of family & friends. The only thing we need to get now is some clothes in little sizes.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, there's actually a database where you can check to make sure the carseat has never been in an accident. By law if a carseat is claimed in an accident the insurance has to notate the model number and everything into the database so that others can see. I checked this one.. I'll see if I can find the information! 
I ended up buying the carseat. The manufacture date of the seat was 6/13/15 and she gave me the receipt with the box when she purchased it in october. So after I checked it out and everything and saw it in person (it literally is brand new, not a mark or scratch or fiber out of place) I felt good about buying it!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies....just poking my head in to say do you guys remember Gwen....well I'm friends with her on fb and she stated that she is 14 weeks pregnant and she is due in July....wow big congrats!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Wow congrats Gwen that is awesome luv!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; happy healthy to her &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Thanks 5stars!! 
Hope your feeling good luv

Afm.. pos opk today cd17 FINAFRIGGINLY :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone I peed on a a frer as I had to use the bathroom at 2am. It's bfn. On to tomorrow's test now. I got my bfp 11dpo last time so tomorrow will be quite telling. Still not feeling it. Xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Line porn? No line. Urgh it's so dark here and I feel like my phone flashlight doesn't show anything. Second pic Iis tweaked
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-18 02.41.49.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 29









2016-01-18 02.42.22.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I see a pink line on both of those!!!! Why do you think it's negative?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see a blaring line in that first pic amber. FX!


----------



## arikalane22

Hi ladies..hope you don't mind me popping in the conversation. I just want to start off by saying that I'm always paranoid I might be pregnant. Not gonna lie..lol. Also I have my tubes tied(nov2014). Sounds crazy I know. Anyway here's what's going on..I started my period last month on the 15th. It was normal. I Od on the 29th. Then on the 4th of this month I had some cramping and then about an hr after it stopped I went to the bathroom because I felt like I was leaking. Well..when I pulled down my pants there was a lot of creamy cm on my panties and when I wiped there was a streak of blood and lots of creamy cm. So I started my "period" this month on the 11th. But I use parenthesis because it wasn't like a normal period. I basically spotted for 6 days. I did have very small clots though. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced anything similar. I have a doctors appt. for a pap the 27th so I won't be testing because if I am I'll find out then. Anyway..Tia for any help ladies. Baby dust to all!! &#128522;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I see a nice pink line plain as day on your test!! Or was that just the way it uploaded? Now that I look again I can see that the line extends past the test up to the edges of the pic. Darn these upload compressions. 

Arika, welcome! Guess only time will tell, I hope you get the outcome that you want :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies it is just not there in real life. I had to use my flash to take a pic and I think it may have "made something" where there's nothing. I'm going to see if I can get hold of more tests today. I promise I'd be the first leaping around the place screaming BFP if I even saw a hint of a pink line lol. But there just isn't. :...(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok within 10 mins case not opened no flash no tweaks. I'm not sure if I see something or not.
 



Attached Files:







20160118_090358.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 22









20160118_090211.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Amber I do!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Tasha, thanks I'm just letting it dry to see if it becomes obvious lol. I don't know why, just hopeful I guess. How are you? How are you settling in at home? :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That one has dried pale pink, the palest pink.* I think*

Why? Why am I testing early again, why why. lmbo. I'll test again in the morning.


----------



## FLArmyWife

arikalane22 said:


> Hi ladies..hope you don't mind me popping in the conversation. I just want to start off by saying that I'm always paranoid I might be pregnant. Not gonna lie..lol. Also I have my tubes tied(nov2014). Sounds crazy I know. Anyway here's what's going on..I started my period last month on the 15th. It was normal. I Od on the 29th. Then on the 4th of this month I had some cramping and then about an hr after it stopped I went to the bathroom because I felt like I was leaking. Well..when I pulled down my pants there was a lot of creamy cm on my panties and when I wiped there was a streak of blood and lots of creamy cm. So I started my "period" this month on the 11th. But I use parenthesis because it wasn't like a normal period. I basically spotted for 6 days. I did have very small clots though. I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced anything similar. I have a doctors appt. for a pap the 27th so I won't be testing because if I am I'll find out then. Anyway..Tia for any help ladies. Baby dust to all!! &#128522;

FX to you that whatever the outcome is is something that you and your partner want. 



amber- :hugs: I feel like I see something but I don't want to say bfp until there is a definite line there. FX and :dust:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Tasha, thanks I'm just letting it dry to see if it becomes obvious lol. I don't know why, just hopeful I guess. How are you? How are you settling in at home? :)


I really hope it is your BFP!
I'm ok thankyou. Unfortunately I caught a cold and cough day before my section so I'm in agony any time I cough. Been advised to hold a pillow across my cut to cough but it really doesn't help.
Settling in ok at home, son is at school today, daughter at pre school so it's been pretty peaceful, had a bit of shut eye and gave little lady her first bath.
We are thinking of settling on the name Olivia Rose
X


----------



## pinkpassion

I definitely see it amber!!!!! Fx'd for tomorrow's test!!!!

Sorry arika I have no advice, good luck!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww tasha glad you are settling in nicely, sorry about the cough! I remember the first time I sneezed after my section. I grabbed my stomach and thought for sure I'd torn everything open! I feel for you!!! I LOVE the name Olivia Rose!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Glad ur doing well Tasha and that's a pretty name for a pretty girl &#55357;&#56842;
Amber I see something in the first pic...good luck dear and I hope it gets darker!
Arika welcome but I'm sorry I have no answers for you but I hope it turns out the way you want it to!
Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I had no idea about the car seat database, that's amazing. I'll have to remember that. I'm glad you found a good one. 

Amber I see lines in some photos but not others... Not sure if I have line eye but I'm hoping it's really there 

Tasha I'm glad you're doing well. Hopefully your cold doesn't last long, that's got to be awful. I love the name Olivia Rose, it's adorable!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am sorry it uploaded weird Amber!!! I think I see a line on the new tests you uploaded. Really hoping this is your bfp!

Glad you are settling in Tasha! Love the name!!! We are 99% sure we are naming our baby girl Memphis Rose! Love the middle name! Sorry you got a cough; I can't imagine that pain! Hope it gets better soon! 

I have my appointment today! Can't wait to see if I have started dilating!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So my doctors office just called and my OB had a family emergency and couldn't come in to work today. I had to reschedule my appointment for tomorrow afternoon. Super bummed but I hope everything's ok with my dr.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy.. I just found out this morning if you go to safekids.org and find the nearest one, they will provide a new carseat to you either free or very low donation (like $10 or something)!! Check it out!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aww! That'll be three little girls in our Fab group that have the middle name Rose! What a coincidence! (Mine will be Ellie Rose)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's crazy!!! I love Ellie Rose! We are using Rose after my husband's grandma. I love that name!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber I see it luv! IMA throw a tweak on it :haha: or a hack lol ... fx for tomorrows test.. tons of prayers and :dust: what dpo are you?

Tasha I'm so glad yall are doing good luv! Enjoy that sweet baby , luv her name&#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy how are you feeling? XXX

Tie that is a bummer ugh :( I always hated that it seems like forever in between appointments in the first place! But I too hope everyou thing is ok. 

I luv that name Disney &#9825; 

Pink thanks for the car seat website advice, my sisters friend is about to have a baby and could use that site &#9825;&#9825; Hope your feeling good darlin &#9825;&#9825;

Arika good luck hun, sorry i have no advice. I'd see a dr. Maybe?

Afm today is O day, and I'm having O pains , so now for the waiting game, I managed to take advantage of dh :flasher: .. 3 days 2 days before O and last night, :sex: lol so fx for me!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here ya go amber , I mean it's promising luv if it was before 10 min, unopened, but I don't trust early frer, if it is true bfp, it'll increase some tomorrow, fx, I hope this is it!!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-18-12-35-55.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 15









Screenshot_2016-01-18-12-36-28.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 11









Screenshot_2016-01-18-12-37-18.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> That's crazy!!! I love Ellie Rose! We are using Rose after my husband's grandma. I love that name!!!

It's such a perfect middle name too, flows with just about anything! :) 


muffinbabes4 said:


> Amber I see it luv! IMA throw a tweak on it :haha: or a hack lol ... fx for tomorrows test.. tons of prayers and :dust: what dpo are you?
> 
> Tasha I'm so glad yall are doing good luv! Enjoy that sweet baby , luv her name&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Flarmy how are you feeling? XXX
> 
> Tie that is a bummer ugh :( I always hated that it seems like forever in between appointments in the first place! But I too hope everyou thing is ok.
> 
> I luv that name Disney &#9825;
> 
> Pink thanks for the car seat website advice, my sisters friend is about to have a baby and could use that site &#9825;&#9825; Hope your feeling good darlin &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Arika good luck hun, sorry i have no advice. I'd see a dr. Maybe?
> 
> Afm today is O day, and I'm having O pains , so now for the waiting game, I managed to take advantage of dh :flasher: .. 3 days 2 days before O and last night, :sex: lol so fx for me!

Yay for O day! Go :spermy: GO!!


On the topic of car seats... I don't have one yet either lol. Hoping she stays comfy until after our tax returns come so we can get something nice. But who knows when that'll be... so we may end up buying something a little cheaper in the meantime.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all so much, I'll be honest I'm not hopeful :(

I don't have symptoms today, boobs are normal amount of sore and I'm just tired. I'm either 9 or 10 dpo depending on if I ovulated the afternoon of my pos OPK or 24 hours later. 

Thank you all for the baby dust, cheers muffin for the tweaks and good luck in your tww. I just can't get my heart high unless I get a real pink line. I've been stung too many times. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ahhhh names....... You'll probably be really shocked... or maybe not...... to learn my name isn't amber... say whaaaaat? lol. My name is Julia, I didn't want to correct anyone and before I knew it, I was amber. My name choosing went like this.... 

My future girl name is Daisy-Kate. I tried Daisydoo and it was taken... so I'm obsessed with amber after watching a David Attenborough documentary called "The amber time machine" I watch it every single night without fail (asd) I love it, its so fascinating to me. Aaaanyway so I tried a few variations and amberdaisydoo was available. I totally don't mind being amber I think it's lovely but if anyone wants to call me Julia, go ahead. :)

The boys name I like is Louis-Richard. DH hates it :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

I understand amber :hugs:

Disney I always get the stroller car seat combo from Walmart (graco), they aren't the expensive ones but they work well, and I got the last combo on sale for $105 and that was for the stroller and carseat (of coare as a bonus, the color/pattern is adorable). It lasted her a year until she needed the forward facing seat. (And of coarse the stroller is awesome to use until she is 3. (She is 1.5 now) 

Anyways sorry for rambling on.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow lots of Roses! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but if u all remember AnnieMac, she's having a girl and naming her Rose :) we keep in touch

We r thinking of naming our boy Mateo Caiden not 100% sure 

I had my abdominal scan, my gall bladder and kidneys r good, no stones. Yay I get to keep it and eat cheese burgers ;) She said it could be digestive issues from everything being smooshed inside. Going to continue with the massages.
Glucose test tomorrow fun times!

Gl Amber!
Muffin, get that man to give it up!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber (Julia) I think that's funny about your name. For simplicity I'll stick with Amber since everyone knows you by that and any newcomers won't be like "who's Julia?" :rofl: but I love both names. Amber is my sister's name so of course I love it!!! :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I know pink I felt so awkward when you told me that, but then I love the name too and I love amber stone. I'm usually less awkward socially -online- but hey I've managed a new level of awkward now. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: don't feel awkward but I am LOVING that you have gone all this time without telling us :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

I don't think I've ever shared my real name haha.. I never do.. BUT my name is Charity!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> I understand amber :hugs:
> 
> Disney I always get the stroller car seat combo from Walmart (graco), they aren't the expensive ones but they work well, and I got the last combo on sale for $105 and that was for the stroller and carseat (of coare as a bonus, the color/pattern is adorable). It lasted her a year until she needed the forward facing seat. (And of coarse the stroller is awesome to use until she is 3. (She is 1.5 now)
> 
> Anyways sorry for rambling on.

Thank you! I've been looking through Walmart, they seem to have the best prices for Graco and all that. 


Cornfieldland said:


> Wow lots of Roses! I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but if u all remember AnnieMac, she's having a girl and naming her Rose :) we keep in touch
> 
> We r thinking of naming our boy Mateo Caiden not 100% sure
> 
> I had my abdominal scan, my gall bladder and kidneys r good, no stones. Yay I get to keep it and eat cheese burgers ;) She said it could be digestive issues from everything being smooshed inside. Going to continue with the massages.
> Glucose test tomorrow fun times!
> 
> Gl Amber!
> Muffin, get that man to give it up!

Yay cheeseburgers! GL with your glucose test tomorrow. Love the name choice.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! I luv your name !! I think I knew that because of a video you posted on you tube? I think?? 
But now that we're sharing names mines Ashley :haha: but my fb girls already know that ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes my youtube channel has my name lol!! 

Ahh Ashley!! We have 2 ashleys maybe even more :)


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies.....hope all is well.
Amber....I love Julia...lol....doesn't matter one bit....I'm sure I can see pink on those tests, hoping it darkens tomorrow . .

Pink....Charity...I love your name too..lol...

Muffin....Ashley....I'm on a name binge tonight . ....gl to you on O day.....

Hi and welcome Erika.....hope everything turns out the way you want it.....sorry I have no info for you though...gl 

Tasha sorry about the cold I know that has to be painful . ...hope you heal up soon. Get some rest....and keep the baby pics coming:haha:

5Stars....glad to see you hope all is well, thanks for the info about Gwen. She's always been in my thoughts...I'm happy for her...give her our congrats . ..

Tie....sorry about the appointment , hope your doctor is ok...

Disney, Corn, Flarmy....how my preggy mommas?


----------



## Pato

AFM....had my diabetes screening today . ..FBS was 4.7 and my PPBS2hr? was 4.7 too. Awaiting results of my HBA1C and hoping that comes back good.

Was having o pains today so not sure when I'll be o ing. :shrug:

BTW...my name is Patricia and I love all the baby names....


----------



## Disneymom1129

And the most boring name award goes to me, Kim! :haha:

Pato, love your name, it's my daughter's middle name :cloud9:. Thanks for asking how I am doing, I am doing pretty well. Just anxious :).

Eek just noticed my ticker is on her last image. One month to go unless she's nice enough to grace us with her presence sooner :D


----------



## muffinbabes4

Kim is not a boring name! :rofl: I love it!!! 
And oh my how time is flying, we are about to be welcoming a bundle of sweeeet babies &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow everyone's sharing secret idenites ;) my real name isn't corn...shocking I know..
It's Rachael :) nice to meet u all Ashely, Julia, Kim, Charity and Patrica! Funny ur names suit u all very well :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!? That is the most shocking news I've heard all day :cry: I'm wounded! What the heck kinda funny business :trouble: yall got Goin on around here!? :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Lol love all the name sharing. Everyone that's on Facebook already knows my name, but for those of you that don't, it's Brooke. There's no way I can keep up with all these names, though! I have a horrible memory, especially with this foggy prego brain! Lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

lol.. This is awesome!!! It's so funny that we never knew each others names :rofl: weve been together almost a year!!!! Well In May.. and I went back to the first page and Flarmy you started it the day after my anniversary!! And we will have been together a year by the time this baby gets here!!!

Pato, I love your name, Patricia.. that's my momma's name :)

And Kim is definitely not a boring name!! I have a good friend named Kim.. I call her my Kim-a-lim!!!

And Corn, your name is beautiful.. I love the name Rachel!! 

AND I love the name Brooke!!! 

But I'm with you, Itll be hard for me to remember everyones real names ;) But it's nice to officially meet you all!!!!!! O man wouldn't it be wild if we did a "reunion" type thing and we all met up for a weekend.. I remember when my parents did that. They were part of a christian chat room for many years and eventually they started having annual reunions.. Anyway that made me think of that.. It would be incredibly hard lol!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink that would be amazing if we could do that!! I wish we all weren't so far away. :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies, I'm just going to pop this here.



(Darn upload!!!!!!! it's a pinky ladies, 10 or 11dpo bfp) I'll try to get a better picture once the sun comes up came up within 90 seconds)
 



Attached Files:







20160119_082113.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn!? That is the most shocking news I've heard all day :cry: I'm wounded! What the heck kinda funny business :trouble: yall got Goin on around here!? :haha:


:haha: This is so funny.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Amber I definately see that!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi you've all got lovely names, official hello to Ashley, Kim, and pink (I love your name) Charity, Rachael -that's one of my sisters names :) and hey Patrica.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Amber I definately see that!!!

Tasha it's so pink and beautiful and THERE in real life I'm 100% happy to call this out BFP! I can't believe it!
Today is the 5 year anniversary of my Husbands Grandmas death, (she raised him) I can't believe the timing. I prayed so hard this month for others and my self and I asked for my family to bless us with a child if they could and it's happened. I've been taking my baby aspirin daily I hope it makes the difference. :kiss::cloud9:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :baby:

Ohhhhhhh look at her!!!!! How precious, she is so beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I would definately say that's your BFP!! I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Possibly a better picture.
 



Attached Files:







20160119_082047.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just for fun :flower:

I will call today 11dpo just to avoid confusion. 

Baby dance days were cycle day 8,10,11,13,14,15 (ovulated cycle day 15)

1 day before ovulation lots of ewcm.

Ovulation day cycle day 15 positive opk fmu. By 2am cycle day 16 all ewcm dried up.

1DPO Nothing.
2DPO Also nothing
3DPO EWCM again... what? Vivid dreams.
4DPO hubby says I feel very warm. 1 dizzy spell.
5DPO Dreams about breastfeeding a baby girl and dreamt I was shopping with a baby boy. Boobs tingling. Tired and hungry.
6DPO Cramps and twinges down below, mild backache, boobs hurt on the tops slightly. Bloated, stuffy nose and a touch of nausea. Dreamt Grandma was holding a baby for me in a waiting room in heaven. I opened the door to say goodbye to my dad and she was sat there with her arms full of a bundle in blankets and gestured that it was for me. Never had a dream like that. 
7DPO 5am, awake, shaky tired can't sleep hard to get out of bed this morning touch of nausea, thirsty, stuffy nose spot of blood when I blew my nose..
8DPO Implantation pains? Cried over a picture of my nephew.Gassy. Exhausted but calm and Happy. Felt a tingling down below very odd. Yeast infection? -very unusual.
9DPO Yeast infection!!!! very odd I never get them. Nausea on waking very tired but don't feel hopeful anymore. Dizziness is increasing, quite bloated.
10DPO Saucy dreams :blush: Dizzy, bloated and very tired, feel very in love and want to be close to hubby. Broke out in a couple of spots. Don't feel like I am pregnant. Did a FRER test inconclusive. 
11DPO BFP :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance: Boobs are painful today at the sides, tired, emotional, gassy, stuffy nose YI continues. 

Most of my symptoms are the same for AF for me except the dreams, dizziness and yeast infection. The lack of PMS is also a symptom.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see it Amber. Congratulations on your BFP. I hope this is the sticky bean you deserve. Xx

Tasha, your daughter is one of the scrummiest babies I have seen. She is super gorgeous. Xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am up in the middle of the night. It's almost 4 am here and I just can't sleep. Darn pregnancy insomnia! Thought I would pop in here, best surprise ever when I saw your test, Amber!!!! It's a great line! So so so happy for you! Praying that this is the rainbow baby that you deserve soooo much!!!! Eeeeek!!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Congratulations Amber and she is such a doll Tasha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars thank you so much! 

Thank you Teeny!! 

Tie, awww 4am, boo! Thank you soooo much I'm so happy you can see it. <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amber, just noticed your ticker! Yay. Xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Congratulations Amber happy and healthy 9 months X
Tasha she is soo adorable I'm so happy for you x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Teeny Weeny said:


> Amber, just noticed your ticker! Yay. Xx

I can't help myself I'm so excited <3 I'm going to enjoy this pregnancy every single day <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha she's precious! They are so sweet when they r sleeping :) 

Amber :) Yay!!!! May that line get darker, darker and darker! Fx'd and super excited for u!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy, Disney how r you both feeling? 
Disney hope ur appt goes well! Fx'd for dilated cervix ;) 
FLArmy when's ur next appt?


----------



## FLArmyWife

having a bit of a rough patch here...

next appointment is supposed to be tomorrow but not sure if I'll be going.. probably will cancel and try to reschedule for tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber HUGE congrats :yipee: so happy for you love!!!!!

Tasha Absolutely BEAUTIFUL baby girl!!!!!! You did a wonderful job!!!!


Flarmy.. what's wrong?! Are you ok??? 


I hope everyone is doing well today!!!

Mummafrog do you have a test for us to gaze at?


----------



## Pato

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :baby:

:cry::cry::cry:omgness she's so precious.....(tears of joy)


----------



## Pato

:yipee::yipee::headspin:Huge congrats Amber....hope this is your sticky rainbow bean:hugs:

Flarmy honey, are you ok?

Mummafrog how's the POAS today....

Eveyone hope you have a super great day

EDIT: Huge congrats on 1000 pages ladies


----------



## 5starsplus1

So excited 2016 is starting off with a bang for us....today is my 1st day back driving and I'm super excited lol....my Dr appt is next week and I can finally jump on my hubby lol but not to start trying but hey practice makes perfect lmbo...so excited for the many BFPs that are about to come....
Baby dust to you muffin and everyone else planning to test soon !


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy 1000 pages ladies


I'm physically ok. Just emotionally in a bad place.

We are down to having just ramen and chef-boy-ar-dee in the house to eat. No milk, no eggs, peanut butter is pretty much gone, and about 4 pieces of bread. The 18th is usually the day my wic benefits reload. So last night I head off to the store. I spent about 25 minutes getting the items covered by WIC. We still have about $200 worth of bills that are going to hit our account and we are sitting at about $205 in the account. So I knew I could ONLY get what was covered by WIC. Get all the way up to the register, load my stuff on the belt, and get this very impatient lady behind me. The cashier scans all my items and I put in my WIC card info only to be told on the little screen "No benefits". I apologize to the ever growing impatient lady behind me and quickly call the phone number on the back of the card to see why it was saying no benefits. Well again I get an automated message that my WIC card is no longer eligible for benefits. So I, holding back tears, tell the girl I cannot purchase the items. I push the cart over to the guest services and have a complete breakdown while unloading the groceries onto the GS counter so the employees can put it back. I don't think it would have been so bad if the store hadn't been uber busy. It was so embarassing/humiliating. I managed to scrounge about $3 in change up between my car and my purse and go back in. I bought a can of chili knowing we had some rice still at home. So 1 cup of white rice and a single can of chili is what dh and I split last night for dinner. Never in my life have I felt so helpless. I mean for goodness sakes I can't even afford milk and eggs.. and of course this spiraled into what the hell are we doing having a baby and just yeah. 
I started to get deep into the thoughts on our finances. *I* pushed for us to be in the town home that was more expensive because it had some extra square footage and ground floor patio.. It was because of *Me* we live in Ocala 45 miles from where dh goes to school because I *thought* I might attend classes 95 miles away in Orlando. my DH ends up going through two tanks of gas in a week just back and forth to school.. even right now with low gas prices that is $300 a month on gas just for his car... and now I'm having appointments every week in Orlando, which is a half a tank each time, in my car.. so that's another $50 in gas a month... and $50+ in tolls to get back and forth to the dr (it's $7 one way).

Then I talked to my mom this morning. She explains to me that she's gonna get us the carseat/travel system that she's just waiting on the money to come in. I ask her what she means by that and she preceeds to tell me that she's borrowing money from her TSP (The TSP is a retirement savings and investment plan for civilian employees of the United States Government and members of the uniformed services. TSP is similar to a 401K plan offered by many public and private corporations.)! I feel *horrible!* My mother is borrowing her retirement money to try and buy us things for our child, all while paying for 1 of my sisters to be in college and the other one will graduate HS in may and start college. 

DH is in a very intense school program where he has to attend classes 5 days a week and on top of it "work" the teaching zoo where he is getting his zoology degree. They do not get paid for their 3 days a week they work the zoo. So for financial reasons dh is going to have to work at least 2 days a week at a job (he is still in talks with the security company). Idk how he's going to manage to work 20+ hours a week security, work 3 days a week at the teaching zoo, take 4 classes, get all his homework done while dealing with a new baby at home.


I apologize for the sad downer post.. especially on a day that we should be celebrating a fabulous bfp for our wonderful 'Amber' winkwink:)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy I noticed you said you were on wic. Is it possible for you to get food stamps as well? My sister in law gets them, but I am not sure what the requirements are. I am so sorry about your experience at the store. I have had that happen before and it's so horrible. Things are going to get better. Did you reschedule your appointment?


----------



## FLArmyWife

tie- food stamps are so confusing. I've looked into it but I've had people tell me that if we own a car it disqualifies you and some other stuff so not sure about it all to be honest
haven't rescheduled yet. need to talk to dh about it.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, I'm so sorry you've hit a rough patch, I really hope something gives and resolves soon. :( Sending big big hugs your way. I hate that you're hungry.

This may be a dumb question, do you have anything you can list on ebay? I always look for an old phone, bit of old gold or games console when I need an extra few pounds to just tide us over.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

My brother and sister in law own a car and they still qualify. It might be something to check into. I am so sorry you're going through a hard time.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLA....tell us what we can do....we don'tIke seeing this happening to our baby momma  and yes tie is right just because you have a car does not disqualify you....please look into it!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy Monday ladies! I've been MIA since last Wednesday because I was first on a work trip and then just busy with sending in-laws off and trying to get my house back in order between naps. 

I definitely missed lots of news and many vibrant discussions. I, ahead of time, apologize for missing anyone because I know I will despite trying really hard to remember everyone...

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're having a rough time love. Having a financial strain is never easy. Your DH is on his way to the zoology degree. If you're staying at home with the baby and he knows you support him - he can work and go to school! Did you finally get a hold of someone at WIC? I don't think having a car disqualifies you from food stamps unless laws in FL are that different. See if your Human Services Agency has a counselor, they can help navigate you to the programs you qualify for and help with filling out paperwork. It can be immensely overwhelming on your own. 

Pink  - I love the idea of a reunion. That would be amazing. All of us and all the babies. I can picture it so clearly! 

Disney - Good luck with the appointment!

Tie - Your appointment got rescheduled to today as well, right?

Amber - MASSIVE, MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so incredibly happy for you I could hug you and cry. I love your ticker too! What an amazing gift on your DH's g-ma's anniversary. 

Pato - Fingers crossed your test results come back good.

Tasha  - I love her. She's precious and amazing and so incredibly adorable. Congratulations mama. What a journey and what an amazing reward. Could not be more happy for you. Keep posting pictures of that squishy little girl!!!

A year and a 1,000 pages ladies... How amazing!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry FLArmy that's a lot to worry about. You need those food stamps, my family was on them off and on growing up and we had cars, but I know every state is different. I know mostly they want to see how much money u have in the bank. Also have you looked into a food bank? You should qualify for a box of groceries a month plus they usually have free breads daily.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh Flarmy I'm so very sorry luv, I agree with 5stars, what can we do? 


Amber!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gooooooodness I'm in tears! I'm so happy for you luv!!!!! Yay!!!! Bfp bfp bfp!!! What a happy day &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :cry:

Tasha what a little sweet doll you have how precious &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Afm 1 dpo :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: Had my second prenatal appointment last night. No ultrasound since NT scan is next Tuesday but we did hear the heartbeat on the Doppler. It was amazing - the first time we heard her heartbeat (I think it's a she). It was over 160bpm. So fast and so clear. Dr. said it's a perfect heartbeat, right where they want it and it's a good milestone to hear it at 11 weeks. 

This morning had to go give up 13 vials of blood for genetic testing. The tech first poked me where I know I don't have a good vein and told him so... After a few tries he finally moved on to the other arm. I have good coagulation so he couldn't get the last vial and had to poke me again... Then they told me I had to pee in two cups... I was unprepared... May have to go back if I didn't squeeze enough out, lol...


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - https://www.myflfamilies.com/servic...al-assistance-cash/food-assistance-and-suncap

Here's the one I found based on the Department of Human Services links (ours is Human Services Agency, sorry for mixup). It says you have to have income less than 200% of poverty line, doesn't say anything about not having a vehicle. 

FL poverty level for a family of three (which you're about to be) is $20,090. So as long as your income is less than $40,180 a year you can apply.


----------



## Disneymom1129

First... Happy 1,000 pages ladies! I missed it by one page but oh well. :laugh2:

Second... OMG YAY AMBER CONGRATS ON THE BFP!! I am sooo happy for you! :happydance: sticky dust! :dust:

FLArmy, I definitely agree that you should look into food stamps. They're incredibly helpful. My daughter and I lived off of them when her dad and I were broken up for a while and I was finishing my bachelors. Definitely apply and see what they say. It'll make life a lot easier, even if it's only until you guys get on your feet. I wish I could mail you some meals! Try not to get too down and don't beat yourself up. This too shall pass. Things may be hard right now but I'm confident things will look up. 

Mrs MB glad your appt went well and you got to hear LO's heartbeat! Can't wait for your NT ultrasound!

Tie hope your appt went well and that the dr gives you some good news about any progress!

AFM, my dr appt isn't until next Tuesday. I drove out to work today because I have to do some training since I'm the only one who does a certain task every month... Grr... BUT tomorrow is my last day :dance:

Sorry for skipping anyone, I'll catch up better this week for sure once work is done :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all so much for the congratulations lovely Ladies. I don't have another test in the house, noooooooo lol so I will test thursday now with a digital and FRER xx

FLA, do you have paypal? If so could I have your email address to possibly send you a few quid? I don't have much in the bank but I've got cash to live on. I'd be happy to send you a few dollars. xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber I am over the moon excited for you! Praying that this is your sweet rainbow :)

Flarmy, I also have a paypal and am interested to see if you have one set up...

<3 to you all! Hope everyone is having a good week so far.


----------



## pinkpassion

You all are such an amazing group of ladies !!!! Happy 1,000 pages!!!! :)

Flarmy. I'm so sorry :hugs: I don't know what else to say.. I'm so sorry. Definitely look into food stamps. I have known so many families that get that assistance and it helps so much!!! Also contact a local food bank or something and see if there is a chance you can get some food! I hope you know we are all here for you and will do anything we can to help you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

In the waiting room now for my appointment! Will update soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

just a quick update

got the stupid WIC thing sorted.. so I'll have to go tonight to the store to get the items but this time I'm making dh come.

Called the drs office and rescheduled my appointment and my ultrasound that was supposed to be tomorrow for next week...

Also asked WIC about car seat help since we don't have one and can't really afford one. they sent me to the police department which only does a class/give away once a month and the next one isn't until Feb 3rd.. so dh and I have agreed to just bite the bullet and find the cheapest one we can and put it on our credit card


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA, I'm so sorry you've hit a rough patch, I really hope something gives and resolves soon. :( Sending big big hugs your way. I hate that you're hungry.
> 
> This may be a dumb question, do you have anything you can list on ebay? I always look for an old phone, bit of old gold or games console when I need an extra few pounds to just tide us over.

I did this about 2 months ago and sold what few extra items we could spare. so no unfortunately we don't have anything I could sell at the moment. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> My brother and sister in law own a car and they still qualify. It might be something to check into. I am so sorry you're going through a hard time.

I will definitely look into it



5starsplus1 said:


> FLA....tell us what we can do....we don'tIke seeing this happening to our baby momma  and yes tie is right just because you have a car does not disqualify you....please look into it!

Thank you for the sentiments. I will try to dive into it tomorrow



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - I'm sorry you're having a rough time love. Having a financial strain is never easy. Your DH is on his way to the zoology degree. If you're staying at home with the baby and he knows you support him - he can work and go to school! Did you finally get a hold of someone at WIC? I don't think having a car disqualifies you from food stamps unless laws in FL are that different. See if your Human Services Agency has a counselor, they can help navigate you to the programs you qualify for and help with filling out paperwork. It can be immensely overwhelming on your own.

I had an appointment today. they said they wanted me to come in for a follow up appointment before they'd reload the benefits because they wanted to make sure I still qualified. well uh hello no one told me that! and I have to go back in within 10 days of Aeneas being born to reapply under those standards... 



Cornfieldland said:


> I'm sorry FLArmy that's a lot to worry about. You need those food stamps, my family was on them off and on growing up and we had cars, but I know every state is different. I know mostly they want to see how much money u have in the bank. Also have you looked into a food bank? You should qualify for a box of groceries a month plus they usually have free breads daily.

I've tried to look into food banks but there aren't a lot of options here in our tiny little area.. even when I mentioned it today while at the WIC office they didn't have any advice/info they could give



muffinbabes4 said:


> Oh Flarmy I'm so very sorry luv, I agree with 5stars, what can we do?
> 
> Afm 1 dpo :coffee:

All you can do is continue being the amazing support/outlet for my depressing rants. Thank you, all of you

FX and lots of :dust: you get a bfp



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Had my second prenatal appointment last night. No ultrasound since NT scan is next Tuesday but we did hear the heartbeat on the Doppler. It was amazing - the first time we heard her heartbeat (I think it's a she). It was over 160bpm. So fast and so clear. Dr. said it's a perfect heartbeat, right where they want it and it's a good milestone to hear it at 11 weeks.
> 
> This morning had to go give up 13 vials of blood for genetic testing. The tech first poked me where I know I don't have a good vein and told him so... After a few tries he finally moved on to the other arm. I have good coagulation so he couldn't get the last vial and had to poke me again... Then they told me I had to pee in two cups... I was unprepared... May have to go back if I didn't squeeze enough out, lol...

Awe so glad you got to hear the HB for the first time. It is an amazing sound. 
Wow that is a lot of blood! hope everything comes back great. what type of genetic testing are they doing?



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - https://www.myflfamilies.com/servic...al-assistance-cash/food-assistance-and-suncap
> 
> Here's the one I found based on the Department of Human Services links (ours is Human Services Agency, sorry for mixup). It says you have to have income less than 200% of poverty line, doesn't say anything about not having a vehicle.
> 
> FL poverty level for a family of three (which you're about to be) is $20,090. So as long as your income is less than $40,180 a year you can apply.

Thank you so much for taking the time to look this up. I will definitely look more into it tomorrow



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy, I definitely agree that you should look into food stamps. They're incredibly helpful. My daughter and I lived off of them when her dad and I were broken up for a while and I was finishing my bachelors. Definitely apply and see what they say. It'll make life a lot easier, even if it's only until you guys get on your feet. I wish I could mail you some meals! Try not to get too down and don't beat yourself up. This too shall pass. Things may be hard right now but I'm confident things will look up.
> 
> AFM, my dr appt isn't until next Tuesday. I drove out to work today because I have to do some training since I'm the only one who does a certain task every month... Grr... BUT tomorrow is my last day :dance:

Thank you for your kind words.
Yay for tomorrow being your last day! 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thank you all so much for the congratulations lovely Ladies. I don't have another test in the house, noooooooo lol so I will test thursday now with a digital and FRER xx
> 
> FLA, do you have paypal? If so could I have your email address to possibly send you a few quid? I don't have much in the bank but I've got cash to live on. I'd be happy to send you a few dollars. xx

Cannot wait to see your digi say "Pregnant"! 

I have paypal but haven't used it in years. Thank you so much for the offer but I couldn't possibly accept anything. 



.hopeful.one. said:


> AFlarmy, I also have a paypal and am interested to see if you have one set up...

Thank you but I couldn't



pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy. I'm so sorry :hugs: I don't know what else to say.. I'm so sorry. Definitely look into food stamps. I have known so many families that get that assistance and it helps so much!!! Also contact a local food bank or something and see if there is a chance you can get some food! I hope you know we are all here for you and will do anything we can to help you!!! :hugs:

Thank you. 





a HUGE  thank you to all of you for your overflowing support and concern. I will be looking into food stamps tomorrow. 

For now I'm trying to cope with the fact that, as blessed as I am to have conceived and had no problems through this pregnancy, I found myself thinking about how much I no longer want this.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I'm so sorry you're struggling today and feeling like you no longer want it. That feeling will go away once baby boy is in your arms. It's easy to say, "Life would've been easier if not..." but you wanted your sweet little boy and he was conceived out of love. The stressful times will pass. If you were to change your mind about accepting help from us I would be very happy to send you something as well! You are a fantastic woman and all of us here love you and want to alleviate your stress at least a little.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy glad you got the wic sorta figured out and I hope the food stamps end up working. Just remember that at the end of this you're going to have a sweet little angel that loves you more than anything in the world!!! 

Update from my appointment: I was dilated to 1 cm and 50% effaced. She also said her head is right there so I am not sure what station that would be. Getting pretty excited!!!! Can't believe how soon this little sweetie will be here!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

And now we have a contest for baby# 2 :) Come one ladies!

FLArmy - I wish I knew... I have a whole brochure talking about what kind of testing they are doing. Pretty much testing for every abnormality they can. They are also testing me for anything and everything. Depending on the results I hear second trimester screening can be up to 25 vials. Just hoping that there are no red flags.


----------



## AliJo

Yay!! Amber!!!! Super congrats!!! 

Tasha - she's so cute!! I love the outfit!!

My niece was delivered on the 17th! 6lbs 11oz and 18.5inches! Mom had a fever so they went in. They feared infection and her stomach was tender to the touch so they thought maybe the amniotic fluid was infected. They decided a c-section ASAP was the best call. Baby is well but mom is having complications.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, you are just worried and stressed. You will be so thankful when your little baby is here and everything will work out!!! A baby does add stress and it does take a lot to provide for a baby, emotionally and physically!! BUT there are ways to help out. Have you considered cloth diapering and do you plan to bf? Those things help but not everyone can do those two things!! Sorry if those questions are too personal!!! What city do you live in?


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok, I see from the previous post you are in Ocala... I looked up a few things...

Here is a food bank: First Step Food Bank
Mission
Address: 412 NW 9th St, Ocala, FL 34475
Phone:(352) 732-5500

Here is car seat help:
Women's Pregnancy Center of Ocala
1701 E. Silver Springs Blvd.
Ocala, FL 34470
352-351-1294

Here is some more help:
This website has awesome resources to help with food, clothing, carseats, counseling whatever you need it looks like!!.....
https://www.floridapregnancysupportservices.com/resources/


I hope this all helps!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tasha I forgot to say how adorably sweet your little princess is! Loooove her Minnie Mouse dress! <3

FLArmy, know that how you're feeling is normal and is just the result of the stress that you are under. You will not regret your decision to have your little guy and he will bring you so much joy. :hugs:

Tie i guess I missed your appt update, that's exciting that you are 1cm and 50%! Hey it's something! :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Morning lovely ladies. No squinting needed. Only three hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







20160120_092320.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amber, that is awesome! A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks teeny xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

What a difference 24 hours make. Omg. Test strip only is yesterdays.
 



Attached Files:







20160120_093934.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13









20160120_094001.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks teeny xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, I'm super glad things seem to be getting better as far as the food stamps and wic is concerned. Pink posted up what looks like some pretty useful links too, I hope they help.
I'm sorry you're feeling so low, this stage of pregnancy plays havoc with our emotions and all your added stresses on top of that probably make things seem pretty impossible right now. I promise you things will get better and you won't regret a single thing. It's very easy to focus on the negatives when life is relentlessly difficult, this is also another massive adjustment you've had to make. It's no wonder you feel this way. I can't speak for others but I know as a mother, I have doubts about what the heck i am doing from time to time, don't be so hard on yourself. big hugs. xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahhh Amber! So excited for you :D


----------



## 5starsplus1

:happydance: super excited for you Amber


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Morning lovely ladies. No squinting needed. Only three hour hold.

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy: omgness there are not enough happy emoticons to express my excitement for you....


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Ok, I see from the previous post you are in Ocala... I looked up a few things...
> 
> Here is a food bank: First Step Food Bank
> Mission
> Address: 412 NW 9th St, Ocala, FL 34475
> Phone:(352) 732-5500
> 
> Here is car seat help:
> Women's Pregnancy Center of Ocala
> 1701 E. Silver Springs Blvd.
> Ocala, FL 34470
> 352-351-1294
> 
> Here is some more help:
> This website has awesome resources to help with food, clothing, carseats, counseling whatever you need it looks like!!.....
> https://www.floridapregnancysupportservices.com/resources/
> 
> 
> I hope this all helps!!

:hugs: Than you so much for taking the time to look all this up. I will definitely dive into it more once the coffee has kicked in. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Morning lovely ladies. No squinting needed. Only three hour hold.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA, I'm super glad things seem to be getting better as far as the food stamps and wic is concerned. Pink posted up what looks like some pretty useful links too, I hope they help.
> I'm sorry you're feeling so low, this stage of pregnancy plays havoc with our emotions and all your added stresses on top of that probably make things seem pretty impossible right now. I promise you things will get better and you won't regret a single thing. It's very easy to focus on the negatives when life is relentlessly difficult, this is also another massive adjustment you've had to make. It's no wonder you feel this way. I can't speak for others but I know as a mother, I have doubts about what the heck i am doing from time to time, don't be so hard on yourself. big hugs. xx

Thank you


You ladies are amazing. I am so glad we found each other.


----------



## Pato

Flarmy...:hugs:...so sorry you are going through all this mess right now. Glad you got the WIC sorted and I pray the food stamps work out well. I feel so helpless. Check out the links Pink posted. Im praying for you love.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber look how beautiful those lines are!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Cornfieldland

:hugs: :) :) amazing Amber!!!!! That is so awesome! I hope this is the start of all our lady's getting their BFPs!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber that's amazing!!! Can't believe the beautiful progression!!!! So so so so happy for you!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you for the research pink

Called about the car seat thing and the lady said what you do is attend a parenting class they hold for free and you earn "baby bucks" which you then use to "buy" a car seat at the end. The catch is she said "both mother and father have to attend the class, and it's once a week for twelve weeks". :/ so that won't help me unfortunately. 
DH and I are just gonna bite the bullet and purchase one we saw on sale at Walmart for like $80. we'll keep it in the box. if Sweets doesn't come by the 3rd then we'll do the class at the police station and return/resell the Walmart car seat... but we figure this way we'll at least have one in the box ready to go if he comes before then


----------



## muffinbabes4

:yipee: Amber!!!! :bfp: :cry:
What a beautiful picture to wake up too!!! I'm so happy for u! Eeeek!!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies I'm so overwhelmed with happiness and by your kindness. The progression is amazing and I'm Happy with it. I'm really feeling this pregnancy I have great vibes. <3 It feels strong. <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

So happy for your Amber, congrats <3. I'm happy to hear that you're feeling such good vibes as well, I think our intuition is strong as mothers during pregnancy. Are we into October due dates yet? 

FLArmy, glad you've got a little plan worked out for the car seat. 

Last. day. of work. And it's a busy one. Have a great day ladies! 

OH- if everyone can send anti-rain vibes for Saturday, that'd be great! Now there's rain in the forecast for my baby shower :(. I worry that'll keep people from coming and we've got lots of food planned lol.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - AAAAAHHHH!!!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!!! You eggo is so preggo! :baby:

FLArmy - I know it's a lot of work but I would really look into food stamps and cash benefits. When my family first moved to US it really helped us to get on our feet.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney congrats on last day of work! Yoowoo!!

Tasha can't believe ur little lady is a week old tomorrow!

Can't wait to see the three babies coming soon! Tie, Disney FLArmy :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't believe we will have more babies soon!!! I can't wait!!!

Flarmy, That sounds like a good plan. I hope now more than ever that sweets stays put for you. That free carseat is more than worth it ;).. I also hope you were able to check into the food bank and some food help options!! 
I also looked on your local craigslist for some carseats, here is a brand new one in the box for $45.00 : https://orlando.craigslist.org/bab/5408913179.html
Here's one that says brand new but doesn't look like it's in a box so not sure about it: https://orlando.craigslist.org/bab/5403842823.html

I'll keep looking for things that may help!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I found this online yardsales website for ocala:
https://www.facebook.com/Ocala-Online-Yard-Sale-440074406064138/

I can't view much of it because I don't have facebook, but maybe post on there that you are looking for a carseat?

Here's another one seems to be different but same concept:

https://www.facebook.com/OcalaFl-Online-community-yard-sale-121307881346238/


----------



## Disneymom1129

You're so awesome Pink!


----------



## FLArmyWife

You're a saint pink


----------



## pinkpassion

I just want so badly to help.. it breaks my heart.. I wish I could just come there and at the very least give you a huge hug!!!! And then I'd go out and hunt down a carseat.. even if I had to break down the door of the firestation with muffins bat and run out of there with one :rofl: I'd do it for you :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> I can't believe we will have more babies soon!!! I can't wait!!!
> 
> Flarmy, That sounds like a good plan. I hope now more than ever that sweets stays put for you. That free carseat is more than worth it ;).. I also hope you were able to check into the food bank and some food help options!!
> I also looked on your local craigslist for some carseats, here is a brand new one in the box for $45.00 : https://orlando.craigslist.org/bab/5408913179.html
> Here's one that says brand new but doesn't look like it's in a box so not sure about it: https://orlando.craigslist.org/bab/5403842823.html
> 
> I'll keep looking for things that may help!!!! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: You're awesome. unfortunately the location for both those are where my hospital is.. so unless we managed to work something out to meet after an appointment I couldn't make the drive.. also the second one is $100.. which I can spend on a brand new one here.. but THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR LOOKING! I've been in a down and depressed state so hadn't looked yet. I'll check my local area craigslist too here in a few minutes
the car seat at the police station requires a $20 "donation" but it is definitely better than what you have to shell out for a new one. plus by the 3rd we should have some kind of money in the bank.



pinkpassion said:


> I found this online yardsales website for ocala:
> https://www.facebook.com/Ocala-Online-Yard-Sale-440074406064138/
> 
> I can't view much of it because I don't have facebook, but maybe post on there that you are looking for a carseat?
> 
> Here's another one seems to be different but same concept:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OcalaFl-Online-community-yard-sale-121307881346238/

:thumbup:I added both of these and will see what I manage to come up with




So I called the food bank number.. it was to a warehouse that distributes the food to food banks. he was really nice and gave me the number to 3 close to me. 1 has like steep qualifications that we don't meet, one didn't answer the phone, and the third was salvation army. the lady was so rude giving me information, but I at least have the info and can go tomorrow to see if I can get something.

I also called the Fl ACCESS people about food stamps because filling out their stuff online is confusing. The wait time was 45 minutes. I have decided to try again first thing in the morning and see if the wait time is a little less. 

dh's security license finally came in. he called and left the security officer company owner that he's been in talks with and left a message. hopefully B (the security owner guy) calls dh back soon and maybe he'll get at least 1 day of work a week to help start us off.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here pink :trouble: here's the spare :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Your awesome pink! I'm sure the food bank could point you to another food bank if they can't help, even if they have free daily breads that helps a lot! There's got to be help for pregnant, nursing mothers with low income, it's just finding it.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oops I see you just replied to that FLArmy, 
It's normal to be down with those stressful circumstances and hormones, it's overwhelming. I hope you can get those food stamps going at least!


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- I found myself glancing at the close and realizing that has I not rescheduled my appointments I would have been seeing Aeneas at some point in the last 30 minutes and in 40 minutes knowing if I"m progressing any. I also have thought for so long that he was heads down but for the past few days I am worried that isn't really the case and we won't know until we do another u/s


----------



## Cornfieldland

So when's ur next appt FLArmy? Did they say he was head down last time? I think once they move down they usually stay down. Ur 38weeks so it could be any day now!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ugh! I absolutely hate rude people that work in the customer service! I'm sorry she was rude to you FLArmy! I don't understand why people have jobs where they have to interact with other people if they hate human beings!

Pink - My friend, you sure are resourceful! I'm now itching to sick you on some kind of a project! Maybe you should borrow Muffin's bat and go down to the police station.... although no, I'd have to be there to see it first hand...


----------



## FLArmyWife

it's rescheduled for next Thursday. I'll be 39 weeks

he told me he 'thought' he was heads down.. then had me feel the 'hard parts' in my pelvic region and by my belly button and said "But sometimes they feel the same so this (while we were feeling near my pelvis) is either his head of his butt" :dohh: so yeah.. no real answer there.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber I'm so excited for you. That progression is amazing! 

Pink you are so sweet I can't stand it. 

Flarmy I'm glad you are looking into the available resources. I am insured tgrough AHCCCS right now and let me tell you, it's a long long wait everytime I call. They make you jump through all kinds of hoops too but it's so worth it to know that we won't go broke by having this baby. 

Afm Tomorrow is the day little love was born last year. I've been dreading it and having panic attacks over it for a while but now that it's practically here I'm feeling a bit better. Hubs and I will be getting some ice cream (the only thing I ever craved in that short pregnancy) to remember him & celebrate him. I hope to make it a little tradition every year.
Also big news, we were recently preaproved for a home loan! So today we met with our realtor and viewed two homes. Things have been so busy around here but we have lots of exciting stuff coming up!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Oops, sorry for the typos. I'm on mobile :-/


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - Tomorrow is going to be a difficult day for you but Paxton is only weeks away from being in your arms. You will always love and cherish Little Love. 12 weeks is what everyone keeps waiting to get to... I can't imagine how devastating it was to go through the loss. I wish I could give you a huge hug and a gallon of ice cream!

Whoo hoo!!! Congrats on the home loan approval! You are in for a treat. It was an exciting process but I'm glad it's over. Here's to finding the home of your dreams!!! Awww, I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> it's rescheduled for next Thursday. I'll be 39 weeks
> 
> he told me he 'thought' he was heads down.. then had me feel the 'hard parts' in my pelvic region and by my belly button and said "But sometimes they feel the same so this (while we were feeling near my pelvis) is either his head of his butt" :dohh: so yeah.. no real answer there.

My OB literally felt my lower stomach for like two seconds and said "feels like baby's head so she's head down". I've been trying to feel around and I honestly have no idea how the heck he can tell! But I guess he's been doing this for a very long time so why question it lol. I feel her hiccups really low so I guess he's right. Hope this next week goes by fast for you so you can have your appt for peace of mind :flower:


.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm Tomorrow is the day little love was born last year. I've been dreading it and having panic attacks over it for a while but now that it's practically here I'm feeling a bit better. Hubs and I will be getting some ice cream (the only thing I ever craved in that short pregnancy) to remember him & celebrate him. I hope to make it a little tradition every year.
> Also big news, we were recently preaproved for a home loan! So today we met with our realtor and viewed two homes. Things have been so busy around here but we have lots of exciting stuff coming up!

:hugs: That'll be such a sweet way of remembering your little love every year. Congrats on the home loan and happy house hunting!


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies,

Can i join? I am officially in the ttw i had 2 5 day blasts transferred today :) my offical beta date will be 1st of feb.. my i know i will be a poas addict so testing will start next tuesday


----------



## FLArmyWife

MissCassie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can i join? I am officially in the ttw i had 2 5 day blasts transferred today :) my offical beta date will be 1st of feb.. my i know i will be a poas addict so testing will start next tuesday

:flower: Welcome. FX and :dust: to you!



Disneymom1129 said:


> My OB literally felt my lower stomach for like two seconds and said "feels like baby's head so she's head down". I've been trying to feel around and I honestly have no idea how the heck he can tell! But I guess he's been doing this for a very long time so why question it lol. I feel her hiccups really low so I guess he's right. Hope this next week goes by fast for you so you can have your appt for peace of mind :flower:

 I feel hiccups down in my bladder area, and find the HB on the doppler below my belly button which are all supposed to indicate head down but idk.. if he is he isn't engaged because I woke up this morning and had a bulge beside my belly button and then it looked like a kinda long watermelon bulge going up and to my right side... wish I had gotten a photo because I could clearly see exactly where he was laying and it all above the belly button. Unless, does anyone know if it is possible for him to push my placenta around?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks so much for the support ladies <3 

Welcome Cassie! I'll be sending baby dust your way.


----------



## FLArmyWife

HUGE :hugs: to you today hopeful! I will be thinking of you, your dh, and little love today.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful u r in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thinking of you Hopeful!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thinking of you hopeful!!!! Sending hugs!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> I feel hiccups down in my bladder area, and find the HB on the doppler below my belly button which are all supposed to indicate head down but idk.. if he is he isn't engaged because I woke up this morning and had a bulge beside my belly button and then it looked like a kinda long watermelon bulge going up and to my right side... wish I had gotten a photo because I could clearly see exactly where he was laying and it all above the belly button. Unless, does anyone know if it is possible for him to push my placenta around?

By the sounds of it seems like he's head down, so that's good :). 

Welcome MissCassie! Lots of :dust: for you 

Thinking of you today hopeful :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Had a little bit of a scare last night. I was having contractions every 10-15 minutes for about 3 hours. I was also feeling pretty crampy. Really started to worry that it was turning into something. The worst part was that my husband had just flown with his stepdad in the medic airplane to a hospital 3 hours away. My father in law has to have open heart surgery to fix a valve and my mother in law had to drive to make sure they had a vehicle to drive home. So my DH rode on the plane with my FIL so he wasn't alone. I was terrified I was going into labor while home alone with my 4 year old and 2 year old. Luckily, the contractions tapered off. Also good news, my DH will be home today if this baby decides to come early. Getting a little nervous that I might be having this baby sooner than I was thinking. &#128556;&#128563;


----------



## Mrs. MB

MissCassie - Welcome :flower: Lots of sticky baby dust to you. What a long journey. I hope we celebrate your BFP come February 1st! 

Hopeful - You and DH and Little Love are in my thoughts today. :hugs: So is the frozen yogurt...

Amber - Do we have more line porn this morning?

Tie - How scary to be by yourself with to LOs and start having contractions. Glad DH is going to be home today. 

Muffin  - How are you my dear?

Disney and FLArmy - You two are so close too!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yikes, Tie! Glad it didn't turn into anything. Sure hope she decides to come when timing is a little better.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful :hugs: 

Tie, your soooo close!!

I always do that, it's seems like each pregnancy more and more, I literally stay at 5 cm dilated for my last 3 pregnancies, for a solid month, once I hit 7, that's when it's about time, it's crazyNess , my midwife stays on call, lol, and my mil never believed me she said that's impossible, until I took her to the dr. With me... 

My point our bodies are all so different, and it prepares however it needs to, and some progress fast and some slow, I'm keeping fx for you that's dh is there when she does decide to come :) &#9825;&#9825;

Afm.. 3 dpo :coffee: yawn yawn yawn


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thinking of you hopeful &#128536;


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Had a little bit of a scare last night. I was having contractions every 10-15 minutes for about 3 hours. I was also feeling pretty crampy. Really started to worry that it was turning into something. The worst part was that my husband had just flown with his stepdad in the medic airplane to a hospital 3 hours away. My father in law has to have open heart surgery to fix a valve and my mother in law had to drive to make sure they had a vehicle to drive home. So my DH rode on the plane with my FIL so he wasn't alone. I was terrified I was going into labor while home alone with my 4 year old and 2 year old. Luckily, the contractions tapered off. Also good news, my DH will be home today if this baby decides to come early. Getting a little nervous that I might be having this baby sooner than I was thinking. &#128556;&#128563;

So glad she decided to wait it out. I'm sorry to hear about your FIL and hope everything goes well with him.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok so this morning at 6am I got up and went to the bathroom. when I wiped I had a good 1/8th of a cup worth of mucus plug.. but no blood. I text dh who was on his way to school about it and just told him to pay extra attention to his phone today just in case. by 9 hadn't had any more.. but between 9 and 1 had about 4 more tablespoons worth... still no blood with it.

The large amount of it this morning though got me moving into high gear. Thankfully dh's National Guard pay hit the bank account this morning. So I got an early shower and headed out to do some grocery shopping. [side note I just want to say how much I love Sam's club! I got 6 dinners worth of chicken for $13 and 4 dinners worth of ground beef for $12! oh not to mention 32 eggo waffles for $9 and 36 eggo pancakes for $6]
Anywho, no contractions or anything crazy during my 3 hr grocery run to Sam's club then publix. But still being cautious I decided to head to wal-mart to purchase a car seat just in case. I had one in my cart, a graco one for $90 when I found the clearance section. Now just the other day they have ZERO car seats in the clearance section.. today I found 5! 2 were boosters for $40, 2 were evenflo infant car seats for $40 (just so happened they both were in blue), and 1 was part of an Urbini Touri travel system. The Urbini travel system was marked at $60 and came with the car seat, base, AND a stroller. So I took pictures of the evenflo and the urbini and sent them to dh asking what he wanted me to do. While I waited on his reply I sat on the floor by the clearance stack because I did not want to walk away and then come back and find someone had already snagged something I wanted. I pulled up the urbini travel system on amazon and it was retailing for between $200 and $400! then I popped over to ebay and it was still listed for about $140 there. 
Finally i got a hold of dh and he told me as long as I think he'd be safe that the urbini travel system seemed like a great pick. We both agreed that, when money is better and we get the nice travel system we want, we will pass the urbini stroller onto one of our family members; after all there are 3 grand parents and 5 aunts/uncles lol. So I struggle and get this big box into my cart and get it up to the register. the lady scans it and it comes up as $149. But there were two clear as day clearance stickers on it that both said "Urbini Touri, red, $60". So she called a manager over and she changed the price. 
So this is the travel system I ended up with today for only $60!
https://urbinibaby.com/product/touri/ 

Also while in the car headed back from the store I called my drs office. She nurse said it didn't sound like I was in active labor but to look out for a bloody show or 4 time-able contractions in an hour. Then I called and got a pediatrician from the same dr group as my OB and got everything set up so that when we go to the hospital we officially have everything we need!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin love 3dpo exciting! :dust::dust::dust:

MissCassie, welcome lovely! :hugs: 

Thinking of you today hopeful, big hugs, enjoy the ice cream. 

Mrs MB no line porn today no I'm waiting 2 days from now so tomorrow morning :thumbup: Trying to avoid unnecessary anxiety with daily line stalking, plus I peed three times in the night, last night lol and peed about 4 times on waking once an hour lol. It's going to be a challenge getting a decent hold. I will take my last clear blue once I am 5+ weeks, probably I never want to see the 2-3 weeks after last time where it didn't progress. 

AFM, I can't stop yawning I don't remember feeling _this_ tired this quickly last time I'm hoping that's a great sign.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLArmyWife said:


> ok so this morning at 6am I got up and went to the bathroom. when I wiped I had a good 1/8th of a cup worth of mucus plug.. but no blood. I text dh who was on his way to school about it and just told him to pay extra attention to his phone today just in case. by 9 hadn't had any more.. but between 9 and 1 had about 4 more tablespoons worth... still no blood with it.
> 
> The large amount of it this morning though got me moving into high gear. Thankfully dh's National Guard pay hit the bank account this morning. So I got an early shower and headed out to do some grocery shopping. [side note I just want to say how much I love Sam's club! I got 6 dinners worth of chicken for $13 and 4 dinners worth of ground beef for $12! oh not to mention 32 eggo waffles for $9 and 36 eggo pancakes for $6]
> Anywho, no contractions or anything crazy during my 3 hr grocery run to Sam's club then publix. But still being cautious I decided to head to wal-mart to purchase a car seat just in case. I had one in my cart, a graco one for $90 when I found the clearance section. Now just the other day they have ZERO car seats in the clearance section.. today I found 5! 2 were boosters for $40, 2 were evenflo infant car seats for $40 (just so happened they both were in blue), and 1 was part of an Urbini Touri travel system. The Urbini travel system was marked at $60 and came with the car seat, base, AND a stroller. So I took pictures of the evenflo and the urbini and sent them to dh asking what he wanted me to do. While I waited on his reply I sat on the floor by the clearance stack because I did not want to walk away and then come back and find someone had already snagged something I wanted. I pulled up the urbini travel system on amazon and it was retailing for between $200 and $400! then I popped over to ebay and it was still listed for about $140 there.
> Finally i got a hold of dh and he told me as long as I think he'd be safe that the urbini travel system seemed like a great pick. We both agreed that, when money is better and we get the nice travel system we want, we will pass the urbini stroller onto one of our family members; after all there are 3 grand parents and 5 aunts/uncles lol. So I struggle and get this big box into my cart and get it up to the register. the lady scans it and it comes up as $149. But there were two clear as day clearance stickers on it that both said "Urbini Touri, red, $60". So she called a manager over and she changed the price.
> So this is the travel system I ended up with today for only $60!
> https://urbinibaby.com/product/touri/
> 
> Also while in the car headed back from the store I called my drs office. She nurse said it didn't sound like I was in active labor but to look out for a bloody show or 4 time-able contractions in an hour. Then I called and got a pediatrician from the same dr group as my OB and got everything set up so that when we go to the hospital we officially have everything we need!

What an amazing productive day and the travel system is loooovely! :happydance::cloud9: I really love it. I love red I had red for my boy too. I'm glad your body is showing you signs it's preparing for baby and you listened and got things ready. You're so strong, you totally have got this mamma. xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: thank you Amber. Now i'm staring at the chipped paint on my toes thinking I should repaint them lol. I also was sure the shave in the shower this morning just in case


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm good mrs.mb thanks luv, just waiting out my good old tww again.. lol 


Flarmy that's amazing! Anytime!! I have never lost my plug with all 4 of them lol!
And yes Its time to paint toes and shave up!! :haha:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hopeful :hugs:
> 
> Tie, your soooo close!!
> 
> I always do that, it's seems like each pregnancy more and more, I literally stay at 5 cm dilated for my last 3 pregnancies, for a solid month, once I hit 7, that's when it's about time, it's crazyNess , my midwife stays on call, lol, and my mil never believed me she said that's impossible, until I took her to the dr. With me...
> 
> My point our bodies are all so different, and it prepares however it needs to, and some progress fast and some slow, I'm keeping fx for you that's dh is there when she does decide to come :) &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Afm.. 3 dpo :coffee: yawn yawn yawn

Wow I can't imagine being at a 5 for so long! Sounds super uncomfortable. I was a 3 with my daughter and had the dr strip my membranes. Then later that night went into labor, and was a 6 when I got to the hospital. It only took an hour from when we got there till we had her. My dr didn't even make it. A nurse delivered her. Lol. I can't wait for this one to get here!!! (Well once my DH gets home, that is). 

Flarmy it sounds like things are progressing!!! Sooo exciting! I think you will for sure be the next baby of the thread! Eeek! Oh and I LOVE the car seat and stroller! What a steal! So happy for you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

now that everything is set I'm ready.. like come on baby lol. I do need to throw some outfits in the diaper bag for him, but I think considering my dh freaked out today when I called the one time and was like "Is it happening?! Should I leave now?!" that he'll be much more inclined to actually take the time to pick some stuff out with me


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie I know it's crazy! But I always felt normal? ? By the time I went in active labor, I was almost 8 cm, no pain, they break my water, and about an hour later I have a baby? It's amazing


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol sign me up muffin! sounds awesome :winkwink:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol Flarmy, I'm soooo excited for you!!!!!! It's happening, anytime!!!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am excited right now.. but I know when it comes down to getting in the car.. I'm going to be SOO nervous.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy! Awesome deal! I'm so excited that you got that for 60$ stroller and all new! You just never know how things will turn out :) 
Anytime now and baby sweets will be here! Can't wait to see him :) You will be just fine!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! Double digits!!!! ;) &#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

you ladies are amazing. You definitely helped keep me from falling in a deep depressive hole these past few days.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy that is such an awesome deal!! It must've been there waiting for you! I've been seeing a lot of pix floating around of the good clearance stuff at Target... makes me think I should go take a look one of these days!

Now just gotta wait on baby :coffee:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Wow Muffin that does sound amazing! Not how my labors went for sure. I was able to have both natural but not without some serious pain. Lol. 

Flarmy I am so freaking excited! Maybe a little bd session would bring on little Sweets now! You just need to make sure you O!!! Lol. (If you know what I mean) &#128522; Aaaaah! Can't believe we are having babies soon!


----------



## pinkpassion

O flarmy, I could just cry for you!!! I've been praying that you would be blessed with an incredible deal!! And there you did!!! So happy for you love.. and that travel system is awesome!!! :)

I'm so busy today. Been cleaning and organizing. Stripping all of the cloth diapers and getting the newborn ones ready!!! I'm about to pull out all the newborn clothes and get those all ready!!! Nesting has set in like crazy and I can't stop cleaning and organizing lol!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I definitely think all your good thoughts and prayers helped send goodness my way. 
A bd session might but getting dh in the mood might be tough, he is exhausted. But I'll try :winkwink: and he always makes sure I get my O


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - Oh, the famous 3DPO, I'm surprised you're not breaking out into song and dance... Joking... Why can't one just hibernate through the TWW? This baby making business is all about waiting...

FLArmy - AMAZING DEAL!!! I'm so glad you were able to buy the entire travel system for just $60.00. That is a huge steal. You must be feeling so much better being prepared! So good to hear positive vibes in your post :) You go girl!

Amber - With the exception of I believe week 5 I have been a complete sack of potatoes since about 3DPO. The exhaustion is relentless. I don't know that I remember what it feels like to be full of energy...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Good luck Flarmy :sex: 

Tie its insane back labor when it comes, and feels like forever!! Of coarse.. but I am blessed for my short labors that's for sure


----------



## Pato

Just typed up a long ass post and pressed the return button by mistake....#@*&


----------



## Pato

Here's a shorter version...

Flarmy...glad things are working out for you. I was in tears reading your post...love the travel system and all your food deals...

Tie..... glad you didn't progress last night that must have been scary with dh gone...how is your FIL?

Hopeful....thinking of you today boo 

Muffin ...ff gave me 3dpo today too but I'm more like 1dpo...I temp from 10dpo till I have a thermal shift and then stop...just to make sure I'm ovulating...

:hi: and welcome Cassie...

Amber how are you today?

Corn, Disney, Pink, Tasha, Mrs. MB, hope you all are well

JLM, Teeny, Frangi! 5Stars, Maybe, Makeup, Alijo if I forgot anyone I'm sorry . ...:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh I thought I'd share this because I thought it is rather disturbing.... I had blood/Rh typing done when I was 14 and was told that I am A- so I lived for 17 years with that... Discussed that with my doctors, had it listed on my forms, I mean the works... Now that I had my first trimester bloods done... Guess what, I'm A+. I really am not complaining about positive Rh but it's just impressive that all these years I had bad info....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi my luvey cycle buddy pato!! &#9825;&#9825; fx for us &#9825;&#9825;

Mrs.mb, thanks for sharing!
I did the complete opposite .... My mom has been a Rn my whole life ... she informed me my blood type was O+... she always told me how important it is to know your type... so in 2006 when I was 20 and got pregnant with my first ds .. my ob told me I was A- !!!??? Wth... ok do the test over their is a mistake, tested again no mistake.. so I am rh- and had no clue my whole life... lord smh .. so I went from O+ to A- ...imagine that...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah Muffin, short labors really are blessings! 

Thanks for asking Pato. He is doing better today. He is settled into the new hospital. They are thinking they will do surgery on his spleen first (he had a blockage that is causing damage), then they will do the heart surgery. The leaky valve got really bad and caused an infection in his heart and blood stream. They have finally gotten the infection under control and now just have to fix all the other issues. It's been a long couple weeks for sure. We are so blessed that he is doing better now. Just need to get through the surgeries.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Praying for your FIL tie &#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - Wow, seriously... I kept wandering to myself, what if I required a transfusion or anything in the last 17 years???? I had two surgeries, one with a high risk of a serious bleed... My entire life I was also told to be careful about pregnancy because of the Rh factor. Cautionary tales of my mom going through hell during pregnancy... Well, no sh** - she's Rh negative and I'm Rh positive - didn't really sit well... I called her yesterday and she was flabbergasted... 

Tie - Oh, I hope he does ok. What a difficult time for the family. My most positive thoughts are with your family.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb it's insane! I had my appendix removed at 16 through the er, no time for much, and still nothing knew to me...also had a car accident, 4 wheeler accident...etc... smh... :trouble:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ah flarmy what an absolute bargain! So glad you've had some luck your way.

I'm Doing good thankyou though it's half 2 in the morning and my little lady is chatting away in her moses instead of sleeping. She's lucky she's so damn cute 
I'm insane but I already want another?!
No way would OH agree though.
.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok.. I know this is going to sound crazy. BUT I have 2 friends, they are sisters and both of them their blood types change in pregnancy. I had NO idea that was even possible. BUT apparently it is.. so maybe yours changed too.. only way to know for sure is wait 6+ months pp and recheck it.. Theirs always goes back to what it was prepregnancy. Just for whatever reason their blood types change during pregnancy. I honestly didn't believe it at all until I heard it from their dr at one of their deliveries!! Craziest thing!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey lovely ladies, line porn as promised. It's 3 am here and I managed to hold my wee for 4 hours. I will write back when II'm on my pc tomorrow afternoon
Much love xx
 



Attached Files:







20160122_025910.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here's another. First faintest one was 19th then 20th then 3 hours into the 22nd. Does it look alright?
 



Attached Files:







20160122_033015.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

Looks beautiful, very nice progression!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Looks great Amber!!!! Mine didn't progress that fast! So happy for you!

Pink I have never heard of that happening!!! That is sooo crazy!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Great progression amber

Headed to bed. dull back ache. .. we'll see if anything comes of it

No bd session tonight


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies for being so welcoming :) i cant wait to share my tests with you all in couple of days xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

sending you tons of :dust: cassie


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :flower:

You must be about ready to pop at 38weeks how exciting :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am (finally) definitely ready. More than anything I am ready to have my body back. I am a very independent person and cannot stand not having full range of motion right now causing me to ask for help


----------



## Teeny Weeny

FLArmy, what a fab bargain on the travel system. It looks great too. 

Amber, your progression is fab. All looking good. 

I'm sorry I'm not much of an active chatter on the thread. I do read everyday though. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Teeny- don't apologize for not "actively" posting. Everyone has their own level of comfort of posting/reading. Not to mention there are so many different time zones and everyone has other things going on in their life :hugs: post as little or as much as you'd like


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha have you tried the swaddle blankets? I'm curious if they make a difference with them sleeping like they claim. I'm worried about sleep;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber :) amazing! So happy for u!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Amber :) amazing! So happy for u!

CORNNNN!!!!Double digits...yayyyy:happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks Pato :) Still can't believe Im actually having a baby, just praying all goes well. U r in my thoughts, hope u and ur husband r well!


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- you're gonna be close to the end before you know it!

pato- hope you're doing well


Happy Friday ladies. I hope everyone has an amazing weekend


----------



## Disneymom1129

Day two off work and not sure what to do with myself :rofl:. I'm getting a manicure today for my shower tomorrow at least! Omg so much stuff to do but I know all will go fine. My sister has been amazing with the planning and decorating. It's going to be a nice shower and I am looking forward to it :). I will be sure to take lots of pics to share! I got myself a new lens for my camera and figured the shower was a good excuse to get it :haha:. Soooo probably won't be able to check in until tomorrow evening. In which case I hope everyone has a great weekend! 

Still rain in the forecast for tomorrow... Ugh :(. Of course tomorrow is the ONLY day it is supposed to rain, too. Not fair! :brat:


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - That is crazy! Wow! I'm going to have to look into that. 

Amber - That progression is beyond fabulous! You have one sticky baby in there! Congratulations!

Happy Friday ladies! I can't wait for the work day to be over. I'm exhausted this week. Headaches have been kicking my ass for a week now.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs. MB first tri headaches are the worst :( I'm sorry!!!!

Happy double digits corn!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!

Happy Friday everyone!!!! I will am going to be busy busy this weekend so I hope to check in here and there!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thank lady's! I'm off to get a pregnancy massage for my back pain, should get my blood results tomorrow, hopefully it's nothing that effects baby. 
Anyone here being effected by that terrible winter storm? 
Disney enjoy ur quiet time while it lasts and that manicure! Sorry for the rain, but at least it's not snow ;) can't wait to see pics!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Have fun disney! 

Amber I can tweak those squinty faint lines for you....
JUST KIDDING :haha: luv the progressive test porn! Beautiful lines luv&#9825;&#9825; 

Hi misscassie! &#9825;

Mrs.mb sorry luv I hope those headaches go away soon, or I'll bring the bat :trouble: & Take care of them for ya.. 

Corn..No terrible winter here in fl. 65 and raining ugh .. so I'm freezing but it obviously could be worse. . Hope your massage goes good luv, I'm jealous 

Afm.. 4 dpo :coffee: &#9825;


----------



## Pato

Corn sorry but no winter weather here....wish I could send you all some sunshine I have plenty. Hubby and I are fine thanks for your thoughts.

Flarmy...I'm OK thanks.

Disney . ...I hope you get plenty sunshine tomorrow and that the rain stays away....

I'm a bit depressed right now I guess however. My blood results came back. My fasting blood sugar was 4.7 which was great. My 2 hr PP was 4.7 which was great. But my A1C was 6.1 which put me in the previous diabetic range. Doctor said last can redo it in 3 months as I'm sure all the holiday cake and ice cream and my daily chocolate milkshake screwed that up. Wtf was I thinking ? Now I have no idea what the insurance company will do if they think I will develop diabetes .


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato hopefully a change in diet helps, it's still pretty normal. Strange the fasting is so good. My mil fasting blood sugar is between 10-13 not good. Mine this morning was 4.9 so it will be interesting what the glucose tolerance says


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato geez!! Well luv just try to eat healthy for maybe a week then get retested??


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh just got my results...4.7 glucose tolerance, guess I'll continue with the sugar ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Glad it is good corn&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

glad it came back good corn

:hugs: I'm sorry PATO

Also ladies, y'all are great. your prayers and dust have sent us more $$! our check came in today from the moving claim we made. I did the claim in September.. took them to December to contact us about setting up a day to have someone come out and see the damaged items. Of course we were out of town so the inspection didn't happen until Jan 4th.. then about 1 week ago we got our e-mail about settlement offer and.. the check arrived today!
As for labor watch, no discharge since 6am.. an afternoon O doesn't seem to have done anything.. neither has an hour long walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies sorry I've been mia I've been a busy lady at work since ms disappeared. 

Flarmy, sorry to hear there's not been much progression yet. Fx it happens for you soon now you are all set. I've been catching up on posts and it was terrible to hear you so low but wonderful to see everyone rallying around and for things to turn out for you. 

Mrs mb how are the headaches? Oddly I've been getting them the last few days, really nasty ones, I must remind myself to drink more water. 

Tasha your lg sounds adorable chatting to herself at 2am lol

Amber huge congrats and wonderful progression, I hope your luck passes to all the other wonderful ladies ttc. 

We had our 12 week scan on Mon. Baby was measuring exactly 12 weeks and seemed fine. I have a 3cm cyst on my left ovary that wasn't there 4 weeks ago but sonographer was not concerned 1 bit and says it's v common and usually sorts itself. Has anyone else had a similar experience? 

My lg has a terrible cough tonight and has been on her inhaler constantly im hoping she's better before I leave for work on Monday as I'm away for 8 nights :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy perfect timing I'm so glad for u !! :yipee: &you never know the bd may have done something.. 

Frangi! So glad baby is well, no I can't say I've experienced that but I have a friend that did and dr. Wasn't concerned, said same thing, usually goes away and if not they do something after delivery .


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Happy Saturday ladies! Hope everyone is going good! My kiddos stayed the night with my parents and sister last night. (Practice run for when we are at the hospital). They did great! DH and I got to go out to dinner, pick up a few baby items from Target, and rent a movie from redbox. It was nice, but by the time the movie was over, we were both exhausted and went straight to bed. Lol. Still a great evening. Probably the last time we will go out before the baby comes. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm glad you got your date tie! &#9825;

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!! 

Afm.. 5dpo :coffee:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Line porn anyone?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok so these tests are 25miu they are 3 for 79p cheap ones. They fade a little bit when dry. Top two are last night bottom two are tonight all are hpts
 



Attached Files:







20160123_184634.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

No idea why the pic flipped the fainter ones are last night. Much darker tonight. :) looking good so far. I will do a frer again next week. Sorry for the crappy reply Today has been quite busy and I'm just eating before getting back at it. Morning sickness is starting already... I feel like a freak anyone get it this early? It's a nausea with burping at the moment and I've gone off of LOTS of foods. xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin, the wait is agony sending all the baby dust! xxxxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the line porn Amber!!! &#9825; 

thanks, I needed it for sure, my tww is slooooow. . 5 dpo .. lord!! Well I'm sorry your sick luv :( 

my ms always starts week 6 and usually ends 12 weeks but my last dd lasted 17 weeks , like the kind of ms where you are so sick you feel like your gonna die... crawl on the floor can't function ms... My girls are always worse.. :( .. never starts super early though, maybe bouts of it here and there.. 

you can get the nausea wrist bands from the pharmacy, or put a piece of children's chewable benedryl in your cheek & let it disolve, that helped, keep me out the hospital anyways.


----------



## Pato

Love the line porn Amber....

Hope everyone is having a great day today


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! Got my BFP today on what I think is 19 DPO, not 100% sure. Had a 3 day bleed from 1/17 to 1/19 so thought I was out because it came 2 days before AF was due. Have been feeling nauseous for over a week now and been napping every day after going to bed early. So excited but nervous! Can't wait to get my betas!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hey ladies, baby shower went well today. Woke up with a touch of food poisoning (threw up and everything :() so was very blah all day but put on my game face for our guests. It made me sad that I wasn't able to enjoy all the yummy food that was out! Still got a sour stomach. Such a bummer. It didn't end up raining though! :laugh2:

We got a lot of stuff, and enough in gift cards that we can buy the stuff that we still need as well.

Will post some pix when I download them off my camera here in a few :). 

Congrats on the BFP CountryMomma!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww disney :( what awful food poison timing!! I'm sorry luv!! Good grief, well I'm glad you got things you needed, I can't wait to see pics!! &#9825;&#9825;

Congrats countrymomma h&h9


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks muffin :hugs:

Anyone know how to add more than one pic at a time? I don't want to spam the heck out of this thread lol. I shared them to Facebook but know not everyone on here has an account.


----------



## muffinbabes4

I always just hit the add photo button then upload and repeat.. I think..ugh sorry luv

Amazing disney I absolutely luv it!! Yall did an awesome job&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies.. I had a scary day yesterday.. I really thought I was going to have to go to L&D. I kept having contractions over and over and pain in my lower back that radiated down into my hips and legs. It really felt like it did when I was in labor with dd. I was so worried. I kept drinking tons of water, took a hot shower and just chilled and they settled down. Still having some braxton hicks today, but I remember a few weeks ago when baby went through a growth spurt she was quiet, I had tons of braxton hicks and I was achey, so I am really hoping that's all it is. She sounds good on the doppler so I know she's ok and she is moving around, just a bit less! If it is a growth spurt she should get over active in the next day or so.. regardless I think I'm going to ask for an appointment Monday because it's got me worried about gbs and another possible uti or something. 

All that aside I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday and get lots of rest or lots done depending on how you feel :) I'm going to church and then we have to clean this house.. it's a huge mess (DH says it's not bad and that I'm cleaning and organizing already cleaned and organized things) I just can't help it!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh how scary Pink!!! I think it's a great idea to try to get an appointment tomorrow. Glad things have calmed down now, but I would still get checked out. Keep us posted on how you're feeling!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh pink! Yes I agree go get a check up monday, praying for you luv, it's probably nothing but you know it's better to go, just in case :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney sorry about the food poisoning! You poor thing! Glad you got lots of goodies :) looking forward to pics!

Pink I hope everything is alright! Take it easy and don't over do it.
I'm on the verge of going to the ER too, still keep having that awful pain every day, it's really keeping me from getting things done. My blood work and ultrasound are normal so far so iduno..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn, I sure hope u feel better soon luv&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you corn, I'm feeling 100% better today :).

Pink & Corn so sorry to hear you guys are not feeling so hot. Definitely go in or give your dr a call if things don't feel right! Pink I think I was around the same gestation as you when something very similar happened to me. It was very odd but hasn't happened since. Hope you guys got your feet up today :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Quick update

Aeneas was breech so we ended up having to do a c section. He was born at 12:36 weighing 7lbs 2 oz. 19 3/4 long. Will try to do a better update soon


----------



## pinkpassion

WHAT?! Flarmy.. REALLY???!!! CONGRATS!!!! Our second baby born.. can't wait to see a picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg FLArmy! Congrats! I hope u are ok! Sorry for the C section :( I'm so happy you finally got to meet Aeneas :) can't wait to see him!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Was so hard not to come in here and share her news! :haha:. I'm sure she'll share the pic here soon. (Spoiler: he's super cute!)

Congrats again FLArmy :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

OMG!!!! Congrats FLArmy!!! I hope both of you are doing well. Can't wait to see pics of that super cute baby boy!!! Yay!!! Baby #2!!!

Pink and Corn - sorry you lovely ladies aren't feeling well. I hope it's sorted for you both and you get better. Big hugs to both of you!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! 

FLArmy - congratulations again!! Your little guy is sooo cute! Hope you're recovering well <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA omgggggggg so Happy for you! Sorry about the c-section but I'm glad you're both well!!!

Totally can't wait for pictures eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep and birth story. <3 

CONGRATULATIONS 2 FAB BABIES! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thinking of yet again going back on my word and peeing on a digital...... I'm 4w3d. What should I expect to see? Think I may pee on a FRER too I was feeling quite worried last night for no reason other than I managed to stay up later than usual but then I slept in much later. Wish the anxiety would go away forever.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So thrilled. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sweetestmom2

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> So thrilled. Xxx

WOOHOO Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

He is so cute FLArmy....yes it was super hard not to say anything lol I'm glad you guys are doing well...get ur rest and update when you can...
Amber I'm so happy for ur progression....now relax lol!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy I am soooo happy for you! He is sooo cute! Can't wait to hear all about him!

Looks sooo good Amber! Have you called and made appointments yet? So so so excited for you! 

Second weekly appointment is today in about 3 1/2 hours! Can't wait to see if I have dilated some more! Will update when I get done. Can't believe our group has two babies already!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber HUGE congratulations!!!! :yipee: you didn't even give us a chance to respond on what you "should" get on digital!! SO thrilled for you on the 2-3! I know that is very reassuring!!!! I can't wait to see an ultrasound piccy!!!!!


Flarmy.. I'm feeling a bit left out as everyone has facebook and has seen him :rofl: JK take your time!!! I am so happy for you!! So thankful he is here safe and sound!! I hope you are recovering well!! Can't wait to hear a birth story, it was such a shock to read he was here.. like zero to 60 in under 3 seconds :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie, thursday the 4th of feb is my first midwife appointment. I made it today. Thanks everyone as for ultrasound my first one will be around March 18th unless my midwife is kind enough to book me in before then of course. xx


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....

Flarmy...huge congrats again...sweets is just so precious and super cuddly looking....as the others said it was hard trying not to scream your congrats on here but common sense reigned..lol...do hope you get plenty of rest and that you are on the road to recovery and well...

Amber...love the progression...and that digi....just try to relax honey...

Tasha...how are you and that precious LO?

Mommas all... hope you wonderful ladies are all well


----------



## Disneymom1129

Great progression Amber, looks like you've got quite the strong bean growing! :thumbup:

Tie can't wait to hear if you've progressed at all! I'm curious if I will be checked tomorrow. I'll only be 36.5 weeks so he may not. I don't have weekly appointments until my last week since I'm such low-risk, so I won't even be back until the 9th so I may not get checked until then.

AFM- Purchased our travel system this morning, it should be delivered by the 1st. Then tomorrow I am going to Babies R Us after my dr appt to buy the other essentials. Then I think I'm done! Then the waiting and thumb twiddling begins... :laugh2:


----------



## pinkpassion

Just left me OB,.. did yall know that viability is no longer 24 weeks?! it's 23 weeks now.. that's crazy, the things they can do these days are just amazing!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Amber! No denying those lines!! So happy for you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay for viability Pink! We would never want our babies born that early, but at least if they do, they have a fighting chance!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Just left me OB,.. did yall know that viability is no longer 24 weeks?! it's 23 weeks now.. that's crazy, the things they can do these days are just amazing!!!!

Well then in that case, happy V to you


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disneymom1129 said:


> Great progression Amber, looks like you've got quite the strong bean growing! :thumbup:
> 
> Tie can't wait to hear if you've progressed at all! I'm curious if I will be checked tomorrow. I'll only be 36.5 weeks so he may not. I don't have weekly appointments until my last week since I'm such low-risk, so I won't even be back until the 9th so I may not get checked until then.
> 
> AFM- Purchased our travel system this morning, it should be delivered by the 1st. Then tomorrow I am going to Babies R Us after my dr appt to buy the other essentials. Then I think I'm done! Then the waiting and thumb twiddling begins... :laugh2:

My OB checked me at 36 weeks since she was already doing my group b strep test. I hope they will check you! Wow, I am super low risk, too, but they still have me coming every week from 36 weeks till the end! So happy you have all your stuff. I still need to sew two sheets for my cradle, wash the bedding, and finish packing our hospital bag. Feel like I need to get with the program. Also, I will get my house all cleaned and laundry done, and two days later, it's a wreck again! So frustrating. It makes the nesting hard. Just got done with my appointment. I was only dilated to 1.5 and still 50% effaced. She did say that my cervix is very soft and when it starts, it should go quickly! Getting soooo excited!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - Yay!!! Look at that line and that digi! One super sticky bean coming up! So happy for you I would do a dance if I had any energy, lol

Pink - I soooo feel you, lol. I don't have Facebook either. Can't wait to see that sweet little face! Congratulations on being viable. Amazing milestone to pass!

Disney - Yay, you're all ready for the baby. 

Tie - Getting soooo close! 

Can't believe in a matter of a few weeks we'll have had four brand new sweet little ladies!

Frangi  - Thank you. The headaches are definitely a bear to deal with. I'm so ready for them to stop. They are painful and exhausting. I feel like I get beat up every day I have one.


----------



## pinkpassion

My appointment went well. I am considered a high colonized group B strep carrier so that puts me at a higher risk of problems (preterm labor and stillbirth and complications) so my dr is taking it all very seriously. I'm having another urine culture done (I've had high amounts of Group B strep in my urine 3 times already this pregnancy and I've been treated with different antibiotics each time) so if it's high still I have to have another round of a different antibiotic. Which with how I'm feeling I can almost guarantee you the Group B strep with be high again! So my culture should be back in a few days and we will know something!!! It's just scary to think about all that!!


----------



## frangi33

Hey Mrs mb I'm still getting them but forcing myself to drink more does help. I must admit I've wimped out a couple of times and taken a small dose of paracetamol.

Wow FLArmy congrats he's adorable, Fx for a speedy recovery for you.

Wow 23 weeks is now viability that's amazing it really is ridiculous what they can do now.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Oh! I'm sorry! Where does that come from?


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Great progression Amber, looks like you've got quite the strong bean growing! :thumbup:
> 
> Tie can't wait to hear if you've progressed at all! I'm curious if I will be checked tomorrow. I'll only be 36.5 weeks so he may not. I don't have weekly appointments until my last week since I'm such low-risk, so I won't even be back until the 9th so I may not get checked until then.
> 
> AFM- Purchased our travel system this morning, it should be delivered by the 1st. Then tomorrow I am going to Babies R Us after my dr appt to buy the other essentials. Then I think I'm done! Then the waiting and thumb twiddling begins... :laugh2:
> 
> My OB checked me at 36 weeks since she was already doing my group b strep test. I hope they will check you! Wow, I am super low risk, too, but they still have me coming every week from 36 weeks till the end! So happy you have all your stuff. I still need to sew two sheets for my cradle, wash the bedding, and finish packing our hospital bag. Feel like I need to get with the program. Also, I will get my house all cleaned and laundry done, and two days later, it's a wreck again! So frustrating. It makes the nesting hard. Just got done with my appointment. I was only dilated to 1.5 and still 50% effaced. She did say that my cervix is very soft and when it starts, it should go quickly! Getting soooo excited!!!Click to expand...

Exciting! Our little girls will be here before we know it (hopefully) <3


pinkpassion said:


> My appointment went well. I am considered a high colonized group B strep carrier so that puts me at a higher risk of problems (preterm labor and stillbirth and complications) so my dr is taking it all very seriously. I'm having another urine culture done (I've had high amounts of Group B strep in my urine 3 times already this pregnancy and I've been treated with different antibiotics each time) so if it's high still I have to have another round of a different antibiotic. Which with how I'm feeling I can almost guarantee you the Group B strep with be high again! So my culture should be back in a few days and we will know something!!! It's just scary to think about all that!!

Stressful :(. Did you have the same thing with your first LO? At least you seem to have a great dr and I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - I broke down a few times and took Tylenol as well. Really trying to stay away from it though... Mornings are usually the worst for me. I've also been trying to drink more...


----------



## pinkpassion

Group B strep is carried by 40 % of all women. Only some of those are high colonized. I was positive with my dd but I also had a very crappy OB who didn't listen to anything I said. She never tested me for anything and even did the sweeps on me when GBS+ women should never have a sweep done because it allows opportunity for GBS to get to the baby, potentially causing infection in the baby that can cause stillbirth or menengitis once born! So needless to say my new dr has educated me on this and how serious it really can be! There was a lady on here not too long ago in 2nd tri that lost her 19 week old to GBS infection :sad2: scary stuff!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I must say...Yes !! Flarmy he is a little doll.. and yes oh how hard it was not to post SOMETHING here!! Lol

Pink, happy Vday luv! So glad the app. Went well, and you have a smart dr. This time.. good grief!

Disney, tie, we are gonna be welcoming some more babies soon!!

Amber!! Beautiful lines luv! Try not to worry :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Afm.. 7 dpo :coffee: probably testing 9.. unless I can hold out to 10 :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - Girl, I don't know how you're managing this TWW but I feel like it's lasted aaaaages... Seriously! How long can this damn waiting last...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Idk mrs.mb :rofl: wish I had a magic wand ... POOOOF tww OVER..


----------



## .hopeful.one.

That's scary pink. At least you know that you are a carrier do your dr can be aware and be super careful. 

Oh man that magic want would be awesome muffin!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - That's really scary! I'm so glad your DD is ok and your new doc knows what she's doing. Holy cow! I swear the longer I live the more I dislike doctors... 

Muffin - Ugh... Right? Magic wand... Magic bat...


----------



## MissCassie

Good morning ladies, 

I got my bfp today at 5dp5dt :) its faint but definitely there.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/wvBt8F.jpg


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats MissCassie. Did you have a trigger shot!! Excited for you, you transfered 2, exciting to see how many are in there :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

MissCassie - Beautiful line. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Hey ladies! Just wanted to update. 

I went to my 20 week scan today and we were absolutely shocked to find out that our little miss is actually a BOY! It was clear as day lol. I couldn't believe it and kept asking the tech if she was sure. Omg lol. We are super shocked but glad he is healthy and doing well!!

I attached the potty shot...definitely a boy lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MissCassie

pinkpassion said:


> Congrats MissCassie. Did you have a trigger shot!! Excited for you, you transfered 2, exciting to see how many are in there :)

I didnt have a trigger shot as it was a frozen medicated transfer :) so this is all the little bean by itself.

Im curious as to how many are sticking haha.


----------



## ashleyg

And here's his profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissCassie

Mrs. MB said:


> MissCassie - Beautiful line. Congratulations!!!

Thank you :) i just hope these lines get much much darker.


----------



## pinkpassion

SERIOUSLY ASHLEY?!?!?!?!!?! WOW that's just incredible!!!! Congrats on little mister lol!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> SERIOUSLY ASHLEY?!?!?!?!!?! WOW that's just incredible!!!! Congrats on little mister lol!!

Girl yes!!!!! Hahah I'm still in shock omg. I went and exchanged all the girl clothes I bought and got baby boy stuff. I have to rethink the nursery theme and everything lol. I can't believe it


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats MissCassie! :happydance:

Ash- So crazy! You got your boy after all! Hope you haven't bought too much pink stuff already :laugh2:


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you :)

Ash - thats so crazy but now youll have both boy and girl :)


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Congrats MissCassie! :happydance:
> 
> Ash- So crazy! You got your boy after all! Hope you haven't bought too much pink stuff already :laugh2:

Hah, I know. It still hasn't sunk in yet!
I didn't get that much girl stuff yet, thank goodness lol. I returned some clothes today and I need to exchange the rocking chair we got but that's it!



MissCassie said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> Ash - thats so crazy but now youll have both boy and girl :)

So weird to think that its a boy now haha


----------



## pinkpassion

You need to change your ticker too :rofl:

I'm in shock for you I can't imagine how you feel, who did your gender scan and when was it done????


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> You need to change your ticker too :rofl:
> 
> I'm in shock for you I can't imagine how you feel, who did your gender scan and when was it done????

LOL I know I just thought of that when I logged on :haha:

I went to the same place I did for my daughters scan! I was 15 weeks both times...they were right with here so I assumed they were right this time too lol. But my tech today basically showed me the view that they had when I went to the 15 week scan. APPARENTLY his umbilical cord was in the way and it blocked his boy parts so it 100% looked like a girl at the gender scan. But he was flashing himself all around today and was def a boy.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Wow Ashley that is soooo crazy!!! I bet your hubby is so happy! Glad you hadn't bought a ton of stuff or painted anything yet!


----------



## frangi33

What a wonderful surprise for you Ashley! 

Pink sorry to hear about the high risk, it's awesome to hear you are in good hands. 

Turns out my baby can hear! It reacted to the sound of running water whilst I was half in the bath last night and gave me such a huge kick I could feel it with my hand! Its such a contrast to my last pregnancy as I had an anterior placenta and barely felt anything Up to 20 weeks x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley! Yes you got your boy! That is awesome!. .. now for that last person that told you girl... :trouble: 
&I hope you haven't got too much pink already :haha:

Congrats misscassie &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Hope all the babies mommas are feeling great, & Flarmy my luv thinking of u and sweets , hope yall are doing wonderful &#9825;&#9825;

Afm: 8 dpo :coffee: I may break down & test tomorrow, have zero urge to do it today, I really wanted to just wait till 10 if.. I ..could ..though. :haha: . Yah right... lmbo


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm late to the party, but a huge congratulations FLArmy. I hope you are recovering well and enjoying every precious second with your newborn son. X

Ashley, congratulations on team blue. What a shocker. I'm glad you are pleased though. Xx
On a side note Ashley, I see you are in the June group. I don't see you post though, although you are more than welcome in there. Would you like me to update them on gender or leave you to do it? Please forgive me if its not my place to say. X

I am now having a panic that my little miss is no longer a girl. I have bought pink and told the children they are having a sister etc. My DD will be devastated if she doesn't get her sister!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - WHOA!!! That's a shocker! But you and DH wanted a boy originally, right? I know you just got excited about having a second girl. What a whirlwind. Glad the baby is all good :) Congrats on your little boy! :blue:

Frangi - That's amazing! I really have not felt anything at all. I know it's early though :) But how exciting to know your baby is doing somersaults in there :) :yipee:

Cassie - When are you testing again?

Muffin - Waiting for that line porn from you missie. I think I can wait until tomorrow. I don't know if I'm so keen on waiting until Thursday... :rofl:


----------



## ashleyg

TheTiebreaker said:


> Wow Ashley that is soooo crazy!!! I bet your hubby is so happy! Glad you hadn't bought a ton of stuff or painted anything yet!

Oh man, I know I'm so happy lol. It was a pain running around to return all the clothes but I'm glad that it wasn't a ton more stuff 



frangi33 said:


> What a wonderful surprise for you Ashley!

A very very very shocking surprise!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley! Yes you got your boy! That is awesome!. .. now for that last person that told you girl... :trouble:
> &I hope you haven't got too much pink already :haha:
> 
> Congrats misscassie &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Hope all the babies mommas are feeling great, & Flarmy my luv thinking of u and sweets , hope yall are doing wonderful &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Afm: 8 dpo :coffee: I may break down & test tomorrow, have zero urge to do it today, I really wanted to just wait till 10 if.. I ..could ..though. :haha: . Yah right... lmbo

I know! It's so crazy because I KNEW it was a boy the whole time lol. I had a dream and just...felt it. I was so shocked when it was a girl because I had the same intuition with my daughter and it was right. DH and I are going to call the people who did the gender scan and let them know there were wrong! Their website says "100% accuracy" :dohh: SO NOT TRUE lol.





Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm late to the party, but a huge congratulations FLArmy. I hope you are recovering well and enjoying every precious second with your newborn son. X
> 
> Ashley, congratulations on team blue. What a shocker. I'm glad you are pleased though. Xx
> On a side note Ashley, I see you are in the June group. I don't see you post though, although you are more than welcome in there. Would you like me to update them on gender or leave you to do it? Please forgive me if its not my place to say. X
> 
> I am now having a panic that my little miss is no longer a girl. I have bought pink and told the children they are having a sister etc. My DD will be devastated if she doesn't get her sister!

I totally forgot about the June group lol. I haven't been on much lately so I haven't really posted anywhere. But I will def go and update them. I'm sure they will get a kick out of it haha.
And don't be nervous! I'm sure it's pretty rare that the scans are wrong. I think with this one, he was just in a really difficult position and made it hard to see everything. My daughters scan was right though!



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - WHOA!!! That's a shocker! But you and DH wanted a boy originally, right? I know you just got excited about having a second girl. What a whirlwind. Glad the baby is all good :) Congrats on your little boy! :blue:

Hahah yes we did! But like you said, I was starting to get excited about another little girl and then BAM! It's a boy :rofl: Oh man...I'm still in shock about it haha


----------



## frangi33

What a roller coaster Ashley. You should defo let the people at the gender scan know they got it wrong. They can't state 100% accurate anymore! 

Mrs mb it's so super early to be feeling things, I consider myself v lucky as I was the complete opposite with dd. I hope you feel things soon but don't be alarmed if you don't I was 5 months before I could so you know pretty much anything is normal lol. 

Muffin I'm looking forward to you testing, have you had any symptoms this month or do you try not to symptom spot? Fx for you hun x 

5stars how are you doing? 

FLArmy I hope your recovering well and your little man is thriving x 

Cassie congratulations!!! 

Amber how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Frangi- it's cute when they jump at sounds. Mine startles all the time in the kitchen whether I'm cooking or doing dishes. It's funny but at the same time I wonder if it's upsetting her lol. 

Nothing exciting to share about my appt today. Did the group b swab but wouldn't check me, but most likely will next time (two weeks from now. Still seems weird he doesn't want to see me once a week until the last two weeks but whatever!) only thing that concerned me was when he measured my belly I heard him say "measuring well-- 34") and that's like 3cm too small. It's what I was measuring two weeks ago! It didn't concern him at all, but now I'm concerned :(. Maybe it just means that she'll be a small baby like her big sister was (only 6lbs 9oz at a week late.) Hopefully I measure up next time though. 

Went to babies r us and got the rest of the essential stuff we need. I think I just need a nursing bra now and I'll be set. 

Can't wait for more tests to start popping up (poke-nudge-cough-muffin!) and hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey frangi! I usually don't symptom spot because I don't want to get my hopes up, but... last night I had bad cramping, & have noticed more white cm, which could be a sign, or not .. other then that not much .. just getting impatient!! &#9825;

Disney, no worries luv, dr.s don't explain anything... all of my pregnancies I did that at the end.. and they say that it always happens to alot of woman, baby is moving down or for whatever reason measurements are off.. what matters is your measurements from the beginning to now.


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey frangi! I usually don't symptom spot because I don't want to get my hopes up, but... last night I had bad cramping, & have noticed more white cm, which could be a sign, or not .. other then that not much .. just getting impatient!! &#9825;
> 
> Disney, no worries luv, dr.s don't explain anything... all of my pregnancies I did that at the end.. and they say that it always happens to alot of woman, baby is moving down or for whatever reason measurements are off.. what matters is your measurements from the beginning to now.

Thank you, that makes me feel better :). 

Here's a pic comparison (34 weeks and about 37 weeks) not too much of a difference..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## muffinbabes4

Eeek!!! Luv that adorable belly!!

Also.. I aways deliver at 37 weeks..Hehehe usually 37 2 like clockwork... just throwing that out there for ya... ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin Fx'd for you :) 

Ashley that's crazy but awesome you get to have ur boy! It's harder to be 100% with girls when gender scams are done early I've heard. Congrats!

Disney ur too cute! My babies were always small, 5 and 6lbs Everyone tells me daily that I don't look pregnant, it's getting old ;) 

FLArmy I'm dying to see a picture! I know Pink is too! Hope u are well and back at home!


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Eeek!!! Luv that adorable belly!!
> 
> Also.. I aways deliver at 37 weeks..Hehehe usually 37 2 like clockwork... just throwing that out there for ya... ;)

Thanks! That would be great if she decided to come a little early. I'm so ready!


Cornfieldland said:


> Disney ur too cute! My babies were always small, 5 and 6lbs Everyone tells me daily that I don't look pregnant, it's getting old ;)

Oh do I understand. The woman helping us at Babies R Us today literally said to me "did you already have the baby?" And looked at me in disbelief when I said "No... She's still in there..." :dohh:


----------



## MissCassie

Morning ladies,

I tested again this morning at 6dp5dt and the line is getting darker :) hopefully they are both sticking!! 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/CWu9On.jpg


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Wow I don't come on here for a day and miss loads!!!
Huge congrats flarmy yay second baby!!!
Ashley wow what a big shock (tho deep down I'm sure it wasn't a shock as you just knew it was a boy!)
And congrats to our bfps!!!
Lots of love 
Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Tasha! We are happy it's a little guy just wish we would have known that from the beginning lol!
And congratulations on your little one!!! I haven't been on much so I'm just now seeing your ticker!


----------



## 5starsplus1

MissCassie said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I tested again this morning at 6dp5dt and the line is getting darker :) hopefully they are both sticking!!
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/910/CWu9On.jpg

I would definitely say you have twins in there if ur already showing positive at 5 dpo....that's super early and that line looks great at 6 dpo...Congrats again and I'm keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## 5starsplus1

frangi33 said:


> What a roller coaster Ashley. You should defo let the people at the gender scan know they got it wrong. They can't state 100% accurate anymore!
> 
> Mrs mb it's so super early to be feeling things, I consider myself v lucky as I was the complete opposite with dd. I hope you feel things soon but don't be alarmed if you don't I was 5 months before I could so you know pretty much anything is normal lol.
> 
> Muffin I'm looking forward to you testing, have you had any symptoms this month or do you try not to symptom spot? Fx for you hun x
> 
> 5stars how are you doing?
> 
> FLArmy I hope your recovering well and your little man is thriving x
> 
> Cassie congratulations!!!
> 
> Amber how are you feeling hun?

Hey I'm doing fine thanks for asking...how are you feeling lately?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Something is wonky with my account... Posting this to see if it will posT


5stars. . Hey luv I may be totally wrong, but I think .. now just think.. that meant 5dp5dt (5 days past 5 day transfer) I don't know the lingo on IVF stuff, but I thought it said 5 dpo at first then reread it.. please someone correct me.. unless duh that means 5dpo?? Help :haha:


----------



## MissCassie

muffinbabes4 said:


> Something is wonky with my account... Posting this to see if it will posT
> 
> 
> 5stars. . Hey luv I may be totally wrong, but I think .. now just think.. that meant 5dp5dt (5 days past 5 day transfer) I don't know the lingo on IVF stuff, but I thought it said 5 dpo at first then reread it.. please someone correct me.. unless duh that means 5dpo?? Help :haha:

It means 5 days past 5 days transfer so i was 10dpo now 11dpo :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

misscassie Thanks luv, no longer confused! !!
&#9825; and big congratulations to you again!!&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ohhhhh lol sorry yea that makes since lol....thanks for correcting me &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Mrs. MB

We went for our NT scan today. The baby was moving around and somersaulting so much the tech had a hard time taking a good photo. It was crazy to watch her bounce on my full bladder like it was a dance floor, lol. She's measuring four days ahead at 12 weeks 4 weeks with a heartbeat of 162bpm. Risk of down syndrome is 1 in 7,800 and risk of Trisomy 18 is less than 1 in 100,000. Here's my little viking baby :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Baby1int.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissCassie

muffinbabes4 said:


> misscassie Thanks luv, no longer confused! !!
> &#9825; and big congratulations to you again!!&#9825;

Thank you very much :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb so glad it went well!! Awww &#9825;&#9825; so babes a her!?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - just my intuition says it's a she :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> We went for our NT scan today. The baby was moving around and somersaulting so much the tech had a hard time taking a good photo. It was crazy to watch her bounce on my full bladder like it was a dance floor, lol. She's measuring four days ahead at 12 weeks 4 weeks with a heartbeat of 162bpm. Risk of down syndrome is 1 in 7,800 and risk of Trisomy 18 is less than 1 in 100,000. Here's my little viking baby :baby:

Aww so sweet! Glad everything looks great!

MissCassie lovely line progression! :thumbup:


----------



## MissCassie

Mrs MB - so good about your scan! your little bean looks great :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Checked in with FLArmy and it turns out she has terrible reception at the hospital. She said they should get discharged tomorrow though so we should hopefully hear from her soon :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb congrats on that beautiful scan!! Do you have any regular shots and we can take a guess at the nub for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait to hear from flarmy!!! I hope you and little sweets are doing well!!!! Can't WAIT to see a pic!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats misscassie, that progression is just fine!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy gave me permission to share this pic of mr Aeneas with you guys! Isn't he the sweetest! Sorry if it turns out small on here, I had to take a screenshot with my phone since it wouldn't let me save directly.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pinkpassion

O thank you disney!!!! 

Flarmy he is absolutely sweet, such a handsome little guy :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Cassie Congratulations! That progression is looking awesome. 

Mrs. MB I'm glad you had a great scan. I can't wait to see if you're right about the baby's gender. I'm always fascinated when women just know. 

I'm glad flarmy is doing well, very nice of you to check in with her disney :)


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations Flarmy hes gorgeous!! :)


----------



## MissCassie

I think ive become an addict lol 

Top is this morning, middle is from tinight and bottom was when i got home.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/U0AwVP.jpg


----------



## Pato

Looking good Cassie...congrats again..

Flarmy...he's so perfect:hugs:

Amber how are you feeling?

Tasha...hope you and little miss are doing well...:hugs:

Corn, Frangi, Tie, Disney, Mrs. MB, Teeny, Pink hope you are all well...

Muffin...how are you today, are we getting any line porn today?

Jlm, Maybe, Makeup, 5Stars, Jilo, and anyone I've not intentionally left out, have a great day all....


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ha! Pato none as of this very moment , I'm doing good.. will probably cave soon :haha:

How are you luv? 7 dpo?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, your baby boy is gorgeous, so handsome! I can't wait to hear all about what happened 

Cassie yayyyy huge BFP congratulations <3 

Pato, how are you lovely? 
I'm well, things are going well I will be 5 weeks on Friday and I have a midwife appointment the following Thursday so I'll be almost 6 weeks. I feel very strongly pregnant my boobs are insanely huge and sore I'm having moments of nausea and today on an empty stomach vomited water into my mouth. It feels strong. I'm scared and excited. xxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin!!!! How are you feeling? how many DPO are you must be close to test day :D


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber! &#9825; today is 9 dpo .. desperately trying to hold out till tomorrow, so I'm maybe not playing a guessing game.. and squinting my brains out! :rofl: it's so hard! But I've waited this long! Hehehe.

Glad your feeling very pregnant, try not to worry luv&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Muffin and pato getting close ladies. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you both x 

5stars feeling ok thanks. I'm in Denmark with work right now and feeling a constant dull ache in what I think is my bladder and feeling a bit bleh. If it doesn't subside by the time I get home next week I will go get test for a uti, it doesn't seem to be getting any worse though. 

Mrs mb how awesome to get a 3d scan and such in-depth test results. We got a normal boring scan and a downs risk that covers all three types rather than individual. 

I bet it was great to see baby bouncing around, in our scan lo didn't want to wake up and perform lol! Will you find out the sex?

Cassie isn't it lovely to get the digital to confirm what the frers saying. Its like seeing it in black and white lol

Amber I'm glad to hear your getting plenty of symptoms I hope that means there's a really strong little bean in there. 

FLArmy he looks adorable I hope he's being a good boy for you and helping you to recover. 

As for you lucky 3rd tri ladies looking like you've already had baby, I look like I'm about ready to pop lol! With dd I had a neat bump but I look the size of a whale now. I blame it on the mild ms making me eat to relieve symptoms, I think I need to start being healthier or risk a 11lb baby!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you so much ladies. Reading your warm replies damn near brought me to tears (what doesn't these days, lol). 

FLArmy - OMG!!! He's absolutely perfect! Disney, thank you so much for sharing the photo, I know those of us not on Facebook were dying to see the Aeneas. 

Pink - She had an incredibly difficult time trying to take stills of her. She was bouncing all over the place. As soon as the tech would get her on the side she would flip and have her butt to us. Then the tech would try for the front view and she would flip on the side. She just didn't stop moving. She took a bunch of blurry pictures that had to be scrapped. I'm posting the one regular photo she was able to take but I don't know if you can see much. 

Muffin - I'm playing the waiting song from Jeopardy again in my head :winkwink:

Frangi - One of the benefits of living in my area is all the high tech health care. As long as you have good health insurance they will bring out all the big guns. I was a bit shocked that they would do the 3D so early but it was the only way she could give us pictures. LO didn't quiet until pretty late last night. She kept dancing on my bladder. I was running to the bathroom like crazy all evening. 

MissCassie - Amazing progression! I didn't stop POASing until my first scan. Don't feel bad. It's just so satisfying to see those lines!

Amber - I'm so glad you are feeling positive about the pregnancy. Can't wait for your first appointment and scan!
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB beautiful scan, what a cute little one you have on board. <3 <3 <3

Thank you Fran love. <3 Thank you to you all with your kind and encouraging words, sorry I've been a bit absent things have been busy here and I'm not exactly bouncing with energy lol. xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb :rofl: now I am too!!

Luv that sweet pic&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

muffinbabes4 said:


> Amber! &#9825; today is 9 dpo .. desperately trying to hold out till tomorrow, so I'm maybe not playing a guessing game.. and squinting my brains out! :rofl: it's so hard! But I've waited this long! Hehehe.
> 
> Glad your feeling very pregnant, try not to worry luv&#9825; :hugs:

I'm trying so hard to not worry I really am :) I even bought a set of sleepsuits and booked my private gender scan, I may book an early scan too, depending on if I can get one for free or not from the midwife. 

Have you POAS?????? hehehehe


----------



## Disneymom1129

Looking forward to some line porn tomorrow muffin! 

Amber so glad you're "feeling" well about this pregnancy. I'm a firm believer that we know best with our intuition what's going on with our pregnancies :). 

AFM-- travel system showed up today! Wasn't expecting it until the 1st. So, Ellie baby you can come whenever you please now :). Slept SO FREAKING BAD last night. My hips hurt so much while I was trying to sleep for some reason. Hoping tonight is better, I may try sleeping with a pillow between my legs tonight to see if that helps.

To everyone else, hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am feeling so tired, soooo pregnant, and soooooo uncomfortable!!! &#128557; Sorry for just stopping by and whining, but I know you guys understand. Ready to crawl into bed!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Finally home. Hoping to update within 24 hours


----------



## ashleyg

Glad you're both home FLArmy! Looking forward to your update <3


----------



## ashleyg

Going along with the pregnancy complaints...

My left hip has been hurting soooo bad by the end of the day. I think it's the sciatic nerve that's bugging me..ugh. It's so annoying. I want to try and get in for a pre natal massage and see if that helps a little. I'm also starting pre natal yoga next week and I'm hoping that helps with the aches and pains too.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, so glad you are all home, hope you're enjoying every second <3 Also looking forward to your update xx <3

To all the ladies in the final weeks, I sooooo remember that feeling of being done, just over it and ready to see baby, hang tight, rest as much as you can and use as many pillows as you can fit in your bed, one slightly under the bump, one between your legs and one in the small of your back, that always worked for me. Stay well hydrated, eat little and often, and make sure those hospital bags contain little home comforts they mean everything. xxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Time is ticking by for sure!! Won't be long now!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Glad ur home FLArmy! Can't wait to here your birth experience :) 

Tie I hear ya...ur so close! Hang in there momma :) 

Disney ur so close to hope u r well!

Pato and muffin thinking of you and Fx'd!

Mrs.Mb congrats on a very active "girl" :) I always felt this was a boy too!

Pink, Amber I hope u r well

AFm, I had my new OB appt yesterday. My bile acids are elevated, 8.3 and suppose to be under 6.7. So I have mild Cholestasis at this point, that's why my gall bladder and back hurt so much. My OB isn't too concerned because the liver enzymes are normal and my numbers arnt higher yet, says she will retest my numbers in a month. I'm not too convinced there is a lot of risk with this condition if it's not treated and you don't deliver by 37wks. She said she never had some one with this pain, just the symptom of itching terribly, which I don't have...yet. Anyways...trying not to stress to much.


----------



## pinkpassion

O boy corn!! I hope it doesn't make you itchy and I especially hope it doesn't cause any problems with you or little man!!!

Pato , Muffin.. thinking of you both!! Can't wait to see some tests!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

5 stars, just a little over a month before you can officially ttc.. Thinking of you a lot... hope you are well!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley can you go to the chiropractor? I swear by it.. which is weird because I used to not "believe in" chiropractic care :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

TheTiebreaker said:


> I am feeling so tired, soooo pregnant, and soooooo uncomfortable!!! &#128557; Sorry for just stopping by and whining, but I know you guys understand. Ready to crawl into bed!

I hear ya. 
https://i.imgur.com/Xj5Raxd.jpg


FLArmyWife said:


> Finally home. Hoping to update within 24 hours

Glad you guys are home and getting settled. Can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Glad you are home! Can't wait to read your update love. 

Corn - I am so sorry you're going through this. I do hope that you start feeling better. 

Disney - That picture cracked me up so bad! I love it! I can only imagine how ready you are. Especially now that you have everything ready!

Tie - Complain away. I'm pretty sure in the final weeks of pregnancy you get a pass on complaining as much as you want and then some!

5Stars - Hope you are doing well and recovering nicely. Can't wait for you to start TTC

Muffin - Guess you are hiding out this morning cause you're not ready to test? :)

We haven't heard anything from Coast in a while. Hope she's doing well. 

Pato, MissCassie, Pink, Ashley - have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley, your little miss is a little mr!!! (late to the party) Oh my goodness that must have been a shock! I've booked the gender scan for 19 weeks 6 days so I hope they will get it right. :o 

Am I crazy or, in the beginning were you really hoping for a baby boy for OH ? I may be totally wrong. Hope you're not too shocked lovely. 

Muffin, hoping to hear from you soon. xxxxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs :hugs:

Idk I guess bfn :cry:


----------



## muffinbabes4

:cry: I swear I don't get a clear result to save my life, I'm 10 dpo (well late tonight I will be I O super late)

These test hate me :(
1st test= early preg test .com
2nd test= answer test (same company as frer)
3rd= frer
all taken same urine

WELL.. the pixels messed up so bad uploading them but they are all faint.. I pulled pink out of them, same as always, so my hopes are blah ..and ugh.. lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-28-13-27-26.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 23









Screenshot_2016-01-28-13-29-22.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 25









Screenshot_2016-01-28-13-37-10.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin hun I just don't know what to think :( I do see something so I really really really hope this is the start for you!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink &#9825; thanks luv, 

But it sure is good test porn :haha:

It'll happen when it's supposed to ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

It's great test porn... I swear I'm seeing shadows on all three... I know I said it before... but either those tests are really against you this month or it is a start of something!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I tried uploading again to see if it would make it clearer

Nope it didn't help at all, ugh I wish there was a way to upload w/o pixels getting so distorted :trouble:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-01-28-13-32-10.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I see something too, I didn't get a faaaaaint bfp until 11dpo and nothing my own mother would consider positive until 12dpo, there's still time yet. <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin, I see it despite the pixels I see what you're seeing keeping everything crossed. How do you feel? xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks Amber! &#9825; I mean normaL not really anything besides slight cramping, but that's both signs for me so idk.. time will tell, I'll test in the am, maybe tonight ;) of coarse I have lots of ic to go through, so ya know


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5 stars, just a little over a month before you can officially ttc.. Thinking of you a lot... hope you are well!!!!

Hey Pink yes I had my 6 week check up today and she said everything looked good....we can finally start having sex but she doesn't want us to try yet....I'm suppose to call in March when I start my cycle to schedule another HSG and then if everything looks fine at that apt then we can finally start trying again...so everything on hold pending my HSG appt in March....I'm ok with that just want eveything to be fine once and for all....
How are you doing hun?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay 5stars! I'm so glad the appointment went well! March will be here in no time &#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

O good deal 5stars!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing pretty good.. still waiting for my culture to come back ... I met a lovely midwife today all by chance. We talked a long time. Although she thinks I should switch care and leave my dr because she doesn't think I'll get my vbac with her. I don't want to leave my dr but I also want a vbac! It's all confusing and a little worrisome. I just want the baby to be safe, and I trust my body and know I can do it. But I don't want to leave my dr. I'm going to talk about it with my dr this week because I feel like I can be very open with her!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I see a faint line, hoping it gets darker for you!

5 stars ur getting so close to ttc again :) looking forward to ur bfp! 

Pink it's do hard to know what the right choice is! Just be open with ur Dr. I'm sure she will try her best to follow ur wishes.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Got everything crossed for you muffin :dust:

5stars March will be here before you know it, can't wait for you to start trying again :)

Nesting today... SO couldn't be any less interested... Trying not to rip my hair out... Not like my due date is in 3 weeks or anything...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney :haha: anytime luv!!! Eeeek!!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing pretty good.. still waiting for my culture to come back ... I met a lovely midwife today all by chance. We talked a long time. Although she thinks I should switch care and leave my dr because she doesn't think I'll get my vbac with her. I don't want to leave my dr but I also want a vbac! It's all confusing and a little worrisome. I just want the baby to be safe, and I trust my body and know I can do it. But I don't want to leave my dr. I'm going to talk about it with my dr this week because I feel like I can be very open with her!

Do what's best for you hun....I'm sure you will make the eight choice


----------



## 5starsplus1

Muffin I'm on pins and needles waiting on ur test tomorrow lol
Who is left out of our 1st group to still get a bfp? I know it's muffin myself and Pato but who else am I forgetting?


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars!!! Meet too luv! Trying not to get any hopes up though ..lol.. 

And I'm not sure I think busy? too but she hasn't been here in a little while, and mayb


----------



## 5starsplus1

Well hopefully we will all be bump buddies


----------



## muffinbabes4

I sure hope so 5stars :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

hoping to pop in after dinner and try to catch up and post a quick update.

love you ladies


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin, I see it too but then again it's hard to get excited because for some reason you are the queen of false BFPs. I'm hoping this'll be it for you! 

5stars you're so close now, its very exciting. Hopefully you will have a smooth and easy ttc journey from here on out, you've been through enough. 

Pink I agree with the ladies, if you feel there's a better dr out there for you then you should definitely look into possibly switching. You know best! 

Afm I am currently in the hospital. I had some bleeding yesterday and they admitted me. Apparently I have a small placental abruption and my body started contracting to try to form a clot to keep it intact. No bleeding today so we're hoping we can go home. I'll be on bed rest at home for at least a week. Definitely no fun but at least I know Paxton is okay. They also told me that I'm effaced 80% but after reading up on it that probably doesn't mean anything.


----------



## pinkpassion

O wow hopeful, please be careful and take it easy, placental abruption is nothing to mess around with!!!! :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hopeful! Praying for you luv, take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - I'm sorry sweetie, how scary. Sending positive thoughts your way. Rest and keep that baby boy growing. You're so close!!!

AFM: Went to the bathroom and noticed a smidge on my underwear. There was a little brown mixed with cm when I wiped. We haven't BD'ed in the last few days or anything... I'm hoping it's nothing since we just saw the LO on Tuesday but can't help the worrying...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful that is scary...take it easy and rest. Glad baby is OK. 

Mrs Mb I'm sure baby is fine, try not to worry to much I know it's so hard not to.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb probably nothing luv , try not to worry sweet lo is fine &#9825;&#9825; :hugs: if it does happen more I'd call and go in just incase to be sure


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree Mrs. mb. It's likely nothing. Especially since a tiny amount!! If there is any more definitely call your dr!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks ladies, we're heded home now. I'm sure I'll be on here a lot more with all this bed rest lol ;) 

Mrs MB I agree with muffin. If it's causing you worry or stress then call. That's why they're there. They can at least give you piece of mind. I'm sure little one is just fine though.


----------



## Mrs. MB

I just haven't had any spotting at all since 5 weeks so it freaked me out. I've been having some cramps too... I just read a ton about it and it seems that about 30% of women experience some spotting when the uterus stretches... yikes. We're leaving for a trip to Reno with some friends for the weekend so I just hope that all is well... Does the worrying ever stop? I feel like I could finally relax after the NT scan...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs MB try to relax and enjoy ur trip.... I'm sure if there was something wrong you wouldn't hesitate to go in....we as mom's know our bodies very well so I know you wouldn't mess around if you even for a moment thought that there was a problem....I'm sure the time away will put ur mind at ease....
I'm so excited for all of you ladies....this group is so freaking awesome....it's like no matter what the problem is we always find a way to put each other at ease....where oh where would I be if I didn't have you ladies....don't think know one will ever understand us like we do lol....I'm sure we are gonna have a ton of BFPS in the near future, one behind the other &#128525;
Muffin I'm thinking you Pato and myself are gonna get BFPS all in the same month lol...we have bn through so many ups and downs and I'm sure it's our time now lol!
Lover my ladies &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hopeful I'm glad and baby Paxton is doing well....continue to take it easy and enjoy ur bed rest lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful that is scary, I'm glad Paxton is ok though. He needs to keep baking! Take it easy

Mrs MB sorry to hear about the spotting, brown blood is the least worrisome at least. Hope there isn't anymore from here on out.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs Mb I didn't have any spotting, but I did have a lot of stretching pains and back presure around the 10-12 week area which was scary. Hot showers and heating pads helped me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Having a rough time healing, but still doing better since being home, but still some complications.

Here is part 1 of my update about labor.
Saturday evening we were watching Parenthood on Netflix. we got to the second to last episode of the entire season and with about 25 minutes left in the episode I just couldn't handle it anymore. We had spent more the day watching TV and I just couldn't sit anymore. So I literally stood up and started swaying while standing while watching. DH paused the episode and asked if I was having contractions. I told him no that I just couldn't handle sitting anymore. So I sat through the end of that episode and through the entire hour of the last episode. When we finished it was 8pm. I told dh I just felt the need to do something; I felt antsy. So I started cleaning! I started trying to do dishes but dh got all irritated (in a playful way) and sent me out of the kitchen and he did the dishes. I grabbed a vacuum and started vacuuming the entire first floor. DH finished the dishes and came out to find me finishing up and was like "What in the world?! it's 9pm"!. He then followed me upstairs where I started to hang clothes and just be pure antsy upstairs. He told me he wanted me to get dressed so we could go walk wal-mart if I was so antsy. I told him I didn't want to have to get dressed and such. So I just tidied up around the house and we settled into bed around 11pm. I was having zero contractions, no discharge, nothing. I got up around 12:30 and peed. still just an average night. At 2:15 am I felt a myself have some discharge. So I sat up to go to the bathroom, assuming maybe it was my bloody show. As I started walking to the bathroom I had an immediate gush of fluid that soaked through my liner, underwear, pants, and just kept running down my leg. So I started to think maybe I peed myself. made it to the bathroom, sat down on the toilet, pulled down my pants and still easily lost another few cups worth of fluid. All the fluid was clear and I noticed on my underwear that was like a 1tbs amount of what looked like runny egg whites. So I grabbed a new liner and got up to waddle into the bedroom for a new pair of pants and underwear. of course when walking down the hall from one room to the other I had another good gush start down my legs. I happened to be right by the linen closet so I grabbed a towel. I made it to the bedroom, folded the hand towel like a pad, put on some underwear, and new pants. I went downstairs and found the after hours dr number. Gave them a call and left a VM for the nurse. By the time she called back 10 minutes later I had gone back upstairs and had another gush. I had to change pants again! so at that point I grabbed the phone, went into the bathroom, and just sat on a towel without any pants. the nurse called and we talked through what happened. it was about 2:45 at this point and still had no cramping. She said it definitely sounded like my water broke and to head to the hospital.
So I called out to dh who had woken up while I was on the phone and he started grabbing bags.
We had all our stuff and all 3 dogs in the car and headed to the hospital around 3am Sunday morning.




Ok I am going to have to do it all in parts so this is what I can manage for the moment. Promise to get it all done soon!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley can you go to the chiropractor? I swear by it.. which is weird because I used to not "believe in" chiropractic care :haha:

I haven't been to one before I've always been afraid of them hurting me or something lol



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley, your little miss is a little mr!!! (late to the party) Oh my goodness that must have been a shock! I've booked the gender scan for 19 weeks 6 days so I hope they will get it right. :o
> 
> Am I crazy or, in the beginning were you really hoping for a baby boy for OH ? I may be totally wrong. Hope you're not too shocked lovely.
> 
> Muffin, hoping to hear from you soon. xxxxxxx

I think by that time they're pretty accurate! 

No you're not crazy lol. I really wanted a boy and was kind of disappointed when they told us it was a girl at first. Now that we know he's really a little guy I've been having such a fun time shopping for him lol



pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing pretty good.. still waiting for my culture to come back ... I met a lovely midwife today all by chance. We talked a long time. Although she thinks I should switch care and leave my dr because she doesn't think I'll get my vbac with her. I don't want to leave my dr but I also want a vbac! It's all confusing and a little worrisome. I just want the baby to be safe, and I trust my body and know I can do it. But I don't want to leave my dr. I'm going to talk about it with my dr this week because I feel like I can be very open with her!

I hope you get your vbac girly!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm I am currently in the hospital. I had some bleeding yesterday and they admitted me. Apparently I have a small placental abruption and my body started contracting to try to form a clot to keep it intact. No bleeding today so we're hoping we can go home. I'll be on bed rest at home for at least a week. Definitely no fun but at least I know Paxton is okay. They also told me that I'm effaced 80% but after reading up on it that probably doesn't mean anything.

Oh no! I'll be thinking of you guys!



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Went to the bathroom and noticed a smidge on my underwear. There was a little brown mixed with cm when I wiped. We haven't BD'ed in the last few days or anything... I'm hoping it's nothing since we just saw the LO on Tuesday but can't help the worrying...




Mrs. MB said:


> I just haven't had any spotting at all since 5 weeks so it freaked me out. I've been having some cramps too... I just read a ton about it and it seems that about 30% of women experience some spotting when the uterus stretches... yikes. We're leaving for a trip to Reno with some friends for the weekend so I just hope that all is well... Does the worrying ever stop? I feel like I could finally relax after the NT scan...

I'm sure it's nothing! I had a HUGE gush of blood when I was like 5/6 weeks and everything was okay with baby. I'm sure it's just baby snuggling in even more :D


*FLArmy *- can't wait to read the rest of your story!


----------



## pinkpassion

On pins and needles for the rest of your story flarmy!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hopeful so scary!!!! I am so glad things are ok. Take it easy and make sure you follow your bed rest orders! 

Flarmy it was like I was reading a great book and got a To Be Continued... Ha ha. I can't wait to hear the rest. Sorry you are having a hard time recovering. Hope you feel better soon!!! 

I have been nesting like crazy the last couple days! Makes me nervous reading your update, Flarmy. Maybe she will be coming soon with all this antsy nesting I am having. Still have to finish packing bags and getting the bedding washed. I did get most of my house cleaned today, so I am feeling better about that at least. Seriously can't wait to hold this little girl in my arms! So so soooo excited! (And a little nervous to have such a tiny one again!)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

This thread is too exciting! 

Stories of girls that are boys
Squinting over possible lines that could turn into bundles of joy
Labour watch on some mammas
FLA and her so far very intriguing birth story 
BABIES! oh the cute cute babies! 
Wonderful scan pictures
Gender reveals 
Food tickers that made me wish UK did better food! 

All sorts of fun!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hopeful, that's so scary please take it super easy and even if you have spotting get medical care immediately. Keep an eye on baby Paxtons movements too any decrease in activity go and be seen right away.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy great first chapter ;) can't wait to hear it all. Things always turn out different than we expet with labor.


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg corn, happy 3rd tri!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks Pink :) I didn't even realize! I've been really down and worried that something will go wrong and I'm still scared to believe I'll actually have this baby, but today I'm feeling more positive :) 
Hope u r well Pink!


----------



## pinkpassion

I am well.. I know what you mean I struggled at the first part of the week with the same fears and worries.. It's a really hard thing to be pregnant after a loss.. so many people just don't understand it (people in our everyday lives or families)!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I can't wait to hear the rest! ! 

Hi luvs haven't tested yet, went to bed working until 5am, just got up at 9:45 out of bed at 10..lol.. im a lazy heffer today :rofl: 

I am having such a good day so far (all 30 min. Of it), and just don't want it ruined by a bfn! So I'm avoiding the toilet :)


----------



## pinkpassion

O muffin :rofl: I was stalking for a piccy... I've got a cold AGAIN.. so I'm on the couch today!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies I'm worried....of course we had sex last night after 6 weeks and we're are suppose to be preventing but how do you control a man that hasn't had any in 6 weeks...yes you guessed it you can't so now I'm concerned about getting pregnant....I know that's kinda ass backwards excuse my language but it's crazy that we want a baby but we have to prevent until March...I'm really praying we didn't get pregnant last night....I don't even know if I was in the fertile window or not....ladies who have a 28 day or some where close to that can you please tell me what day do you ovulate...when I was 24-27 day I would usually ovulate anywhere between day 10-12 maybe 14...ladies please help me calm down &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## pinkpassion

Dr just called .... Group B strep cultured high again. So back on antibiotics. They are running what's called a sensitivity to see exactly what antibiotics will work but until that comes back I'll be started on keflex every 6 hours. I'm also looking in to a few more natural approaches since the antibiotic approach isn't working. Going to start cranberry extract and fresh garlic 3 times a day along with starting up my probiotics again (I've been not very good about taking them) and doing one tablespoon apple cider vinegar once a day.


----------



## pinkpassion

5 stars what day are you on??? It's always possible but I'll tell you I'm a FIRM believer in what's meant to be will be. You've healed well already and there have been lots of cases of women getting pregnant right after uterine surgery and all was fine!!! I'm sure you will be just fine love, just try to prevent from here on if it will cause anxiety!!! :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I'm sorry luv, wtheck!? but I agree 100% with at least trying a natural approach .. I hope you get it gone :trouble: &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars lmbo! I know not funny but you made me giggle, their isn't a way luv unless you tie him up first !!! Start opk just incase to see and if you get a positive any time soon, you'll know your probably ok, but what's done is done :) &#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yes what's meant to be will definitely be I'm just scared because I will have to do a csection and I've never had one n plus she didn't want to cut again within a year but oh well I'm going to just trust God n believe everything will be ok....
Pink my 1st day of my cyvcle was January 11 so I'm thinking I'm out of the fertile window...what do you ladies think!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well afm... bfn 11 dpo .. im starting to think that dh had a secret vasectomy :trouble: ... :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Try not to worry 5stars, if it's meant to happen then it'll happen. I'd think that you would have missed the fertile window but then again crazier things have happened. 

Muffin I really don't know what to tell you about those darn tests!! Every month I think that it's happening for you! Sorry about the bfn, those always suck. 

I'm emotional today. The march group lost a baby yesterday. Her due date was the day before me, March 6th. Started out with some bleeding and when they did an ultrasound there was no hb. I'm so heartbroken for her. It really puts everything into perspective, we both went to the hospital for the same reason a few hours apart! I guess there's never a time where the worrying stops. Sorry, I know this is a sensitive subject but just had to put it out there. It's all I can think about right now. Im so grateful that my son is doing well.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lots of :hugs: for everyone on here today


----------



## pinkpassion

O no Hopeful.. I know that's incredibly scary news to read.. I'm so sorry. Just do everything you can to keep little man safe!! Listen to your body and your dr!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I'm sorry I just laughed so uncontrollably hard at the thought of a secret vasectomy.. that's totally something I would expect my dh to do because he is adamant this will be our last baby... :rofl: I couldn't contain myself!!!!


----------



## frangi33

Good idea disney huge hugs everyone. Been busy with work but don't want to read and run x


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars its very possible you already missed your fertile window!!! you only have 9-10 more days in your cycle so I'd say you should be in the clear. But again crazier things have happened!!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

super scary hopeful, big hugs. Pink sorry about the culture coming back high again, muffin It's still early days lovely. 5 stars I'm a 27-29 cycle kinda girl and I ovulate anything from day 12-16.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

afm 5 weeks today, 6 sleeps until midwife appointment, going to express to her how worried I'm feeling and hope she gives me a 7 weeks scan appointment. So far so good I'm trying to learn to redirect my negative thoughts, my best friend told me to imagine holding and feeding the baby every time i have a negative thought, to switch it out for a lovely one. So I'm trying to do that. 
As for pregnancy I'm having a hard time staying awake past 2-3pm my boobs are ridiculously huge and sore the nausea has eased but i wake 2am every night with a huge wave of it. 
Symptoms seem to increase in strength then I panic for a day that I feel them less then the next day they are worse again. I wish I could just get MS every day. I know that's such a stupid thing to wish but the reassurance would help. 
It's really is hard after losses. xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! :rofl: yes yall would see me on the news... :trouble:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful - I'm sorry :hugs: it's so scary, and it never stops even after they r born. All we can do is hope for the best and stay positive. I'm scared out of my mind some days especially with some of my higher risk issues...I already love this baby so much. Thankful for everyday I feel his kicks.

Amber, that's what I do when I have a negative thought, in vision myself holding my baby and I daily mediated on meeting him after giving birth. 

Pink I'm sorry uggg! I need to take that apple cider vinegar too for my liver cleanse, how do you do it? It's so gross on it's own. I had Group strep the first time wonder if I'll have it again.

Muffin, I'm so frustrated for you :( my friend kept having faint lines and her obgyn said it might be that her body was almost ovulating, but not...don't know if that is true or not. Are you still breastfeeding? 
On a lighter note, when you said you were a lazy heifer....all I could think was ur the tiniest little heifer I've ever seen ;) I was a lazy heifer yesterday...am like twice ur size so I think I can say that ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn I just bought the bragg brand apple cider vinegar. Although I am reading mixed reports on it's safety in pregnancy. I suppose they say apple cider vinegar is safe but the one that's most beneficial is the unpasteurized unfiltered kind. And that's the Bragg brand. Most say that its too acidic to allow anything to grow in it so it is perfectly safe and the Bragg website also says perfectly safe in pregnancy. I just don't know what to think. Should I take it or not. Should I start out with a little bit and work up to a tablespoon? EHHHH this is all so overwhelming!! 
I don't know how I'm going to do it though because it's so horrible!! Not sure how anyone can drink this stuff lol!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn :haha: thanks luv! 
I needed that laugh! :hugs:

Yes I'm still breastfeeding , I very well may not be ovulating, I don't tempt, but I do get very pos opk and O pains. Maybe I should tempt. Idk.
I have a dr. App. On monday, but if the witch shows of coarse I will have to reschedule. . 
I'm cramping now so ya know :trouble: 

Afm.. I've joined a group.. bba (baseball bats anonymous)

Hi my names muffin... "hi muffin".. "hello muffin"... & I have to use the bat.. ALOT . :trouble:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink, Also I buy specifically that brand of apple cider and have used just a tad in my lemon water once a day almost my whole pregnancies. If not in water I would dip my chicken in it..lmbo... crazy cravings.. and everything was fine.


----------



## ccoastgal

OMG I missed sooo much!!!

Amber AHHHH congratulations!! I am soo soo happy you finally got your BFP hun!

FLarmy Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy! I am anxious to read more on you very intriguing delivery.

Tie and Disney you ladies are getting closer! So exciting to know that all these babies will be here shortly!

Muffin you aren't out until the witch is here and I think I can speak for all the ladies when I say we will go on a witch hunt for you (if we can borrow your bat :haha:) 

Tasha I can't remember if I commented on how beautiful your daughter is!

5Stars I am happy that recovery for you is going well. I wouldn't worry about whether or not you are in your fertile period. I believe like the other ladies that what is meant to happen will happen. I have known many women who had successful pregnancies and deliveries after they had uterine surgery.

As for everyone else I hope that you wonderful ladies are doing great!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am sorry I have been MIA. MS had hit me quite hard the last past two weeks. Today is the first day that I actually feel somewhat normal. I am hoping that MS is on its way out. 

I also had my first appointment today with ultrasound and due to my lovely tilted uterus we only got to see baby for like 5 seconds but it had a lovely heartbeat :happydance: and the NP thought it possibly had Hiccups. <3 I am so in love with the baby already. This helped make it seem so real. DH and I decided that we are doing a private scan tomorrow because the equipment isn't the best at the OB/GYN office. So hopefully I will have lovely scan pictures to share with you lovely ladies tomorrow.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber I completely understand how you're feeling. It is really hard being pregnant after a loss. I like the idea to swap out negative thoughts for positive ones, hopefully that helps make you feel better. It'll be somewhat easier when baby gets bigger and you can feel it's little movements every day :) hang in there & just know that baby is doing great! 

Ccoast hooray for an awesome scan! I can't wait to see some photos tomorrow.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies for putting my mind at ease....I'm just going to stop stressing over it and be thankful for whatever happens....lI've you ladies to pieces &#128536;


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies, 

I havent posted in couple days thought id give you guys a break of my line porn. 

But since i am 4 weeks today i thought id show my line progression :)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/922/av91d1.jpg


----------



## zyara1981

Hello everyone!

I been trying for #1 almost 3 years with 3 IUI and several medicated cycles. This cycle we did IUI with follitism and letrozole and with trigger shot and a booster hcg shot 7 days after trigger which will be 10 days ago (last Monday). I tested out the trigger before in other cycles and it was very faint and gone by 8-9 dpo but never had this happen before. My first shot this cycle was 5000 units and the booster same 5000 units. I tested 8 days after shot and I got a strong second line. Today which will be 10 days past booster I got a second strong line not stronger or fainter than two days ago. I called my RE Tuesday and they told me to test again Sunday and then it would be consider positive and go for bloods but to be honest the nerves hopes and stress is making me to not stop thinking about it! My question is if I should be excited and hopefull or it could still be the trigger that I am testing? I had cramping for the past 10 days, a drop of red bright blood at 11 dpo which I thought it was going to start to be AF but nothing. My nipples are sore too. I am also very wet (sorry tmi), today will be 17 dpo. Does anyone have any advice? Thank you in advance.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry for being such a terrible thread leader and not checking in sooner.

I will say I went back and started to work on 15+ pages of replies but my computer kicked me out of the long reply I was doing and I just don't have the time/energy to redo it at this exact moment

I promise to type out more to the labor story this weekend.

Just wanted to say I love you all, hope everyone is well, and c section recovery is really bad on my body


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Corn I just bought the bragg brand apple cider vinegar. Although I am reading mixed reports on it's safety in pregnancy. I suppose they say apple cider vinegar is safe but the one that's most beneficial is the unpasteurized unfiltered kind. And that's the Bragg brand. Most say that its too acidic to allow anything to grow in it so it is perfectly safe and the Bragg website also says perfectly safe in pregnancy. I just don't know what to think. Should I take it or not. Should I start out with a little bit and work up to a tablespoon? EHHHH this is all so overwhelming!!
> I don't know how I'm going to do it though because it's so horrible!! Not sure how anyone can drink this stuff lol!!

Pink...I drink it all the time. I have acquired a taste for it as I have been using it for years. I started out taking a tbs in 8oz of coconut water with a half tsp of raw honey. It was a tasty drink. I've reached the stage now where I just put 2 tbs of it in a glass of tap water and drink that on an empty stomach first thing everyday. If I'm out of it I use lemon water.:hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy get some rest I'm sure the recovery isn't easy, plus taking care of a new baby. Love to hear the story when you have the energy and time, don't feel pressured to respond to every post, we know you have your hands full now...ur a busy mommy :) 

Misscassie congrats! Those r beautiful lines!!

Zyara I'm sorry I have no advice, but it looks very promising! Possible implantation bleeding at 11dpo, cramping, sore boobs all good ;) I understand ur nerves, you have been through a lot! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato ur a brave brave women! Apple cider vinegar everyday wow! I've been drinking hot lemon water everyday so maybe I'll try a shot of vinegar in mine, I need it because my gallbladder is very angry at me for being squished.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, c-section is not easy to recover from! It's major abdominal surgery!!! Take your time love and focus on that sweet little man and your recovery!!!

Pato I'm going to try 1/2 a teaspoon and work up to a full tablespoon over the next week or 10 days. I will do what I have to do if it helps with this group B strep!!! 

Congrats MissCassie. That is great progression!!

Zyara I'd say if you didn't test out your trigger this time, the only way to know for sure is by either doing blood work or watching your tests progress from this point! It all sounds promising! I hope it's your bfp!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi33 said:


> We had our 12 week scan on Mon. Baby was measuring exactly 12 weeks and seemed fine. I have a 3cm cyst on my left ovary that wasn't there 4 weeks ago but sonographer was not concerned 1 bit and says it's v common and usually sorts itself. Has anyone else had a similar experience?
> 
> My lg has a terrible cough tonight and has been on her inhaler constantly im hoping she's better before I leave for work on Monday as I'm away for 8 nights :(

:hugs: hope the cyst turns out to be no big deal, but I can't imagine how stressed you must feel. 
Hope you lg is feeling better



TheTiebreaker said:


> Happy Saturday ladies! Hope everyone is going good! My kiddos stayed the night with my parents and sister last night. (Practice run for when we are at the hospital). They did great! DH and I got to go out to dinner, pick up a few baby items from Target, and rent a movie from redbox. It was nice, but by the time the movie was over, we were both exhausted and went straight to bed. Lol. Still a great evening. Probably the last time we will go out before the baby comes.
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend!!!

:happydance: yay for a practice run
makes it seem so real and close huh? 




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> No idea why the pic flipped the fainter ones are last night. Much darker tonight. :) looking good so far. I will do a frer again next week. Sorry for the crappy reply Today has been quite busy and I'm just eating before getting back at it. Morning sickness is starting already... I feel like a freak anyone get it this early? It's a nausea with burping at the moment and I've gone off of LOTS of foods. xxx

:happydance::happydance: great lines. 



CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies! Got my BFP today on what I think is 19 DPO, not 100% sure. Had a 3 day bleed from 1/17 to 1/19 so thought I was out because it came 2 days before AF was due. Have been feeling nauseous for over a week now and been napping every day after going to bed early. So excited but nervous! Can't wait to get my betas!

congrats!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Hey ladies, baby shower went well today. Woke up with a touch of food poisoning (threw up and everything :() so was very blah all day but put on my game face for our guests. It made me sad that I wasn't able to enjoy all the yummy food that was out! Still got a sour stomach. Such a bummer. It didn't end up raining though! :laugh2:
> 
> We got a lot of stuff, and enough in gift cards that we can buy the stuff that we still need as well.
> 
> Will post some pix when I download them off my camera here in a few :).

So glad you had a good shower but still sad to hear you had a sour tummy. 



pinkpassion said:


> Good morning ladies.. I had a scary day yesterday.. I really thought I was going to have to go to L&D. I kept having contractions over and over and pain in my lower back that radiated down into my hips and legs. It really felt like it did when I was in labor with dd. I was so worried. I kept drinking tons of water, took a hot shower and just chilled and they settled down. Still having some braxton hicks today, but I remember a few weeks ago when baby went through a growth spurt she was quiet, I had tons of braxton hicks and I was achey, so I am really hoping that's all it is. She sounds good on the doppler so I know she's ok and she is moving around, just a bit less! If it is a growth spurt she should get over active in the next day or so.. regardless I think I'm going to ask for an appointment Monday because it's got me worried about gbs and another possible uti or something.
> 
> All that aside I hope you all have a beautiful Sunday and get lots of rest or lots done depending on how you feel :) I'm going to church and then we have to clean this house.. it's a huge mess (DH says it's not bad and that I'm cleaning and organizing already cleaned and organized things) I just can't help it!!!

:hugs: oh pink how scary! 
Hope you're feeling much better




Cornfieldland said:


> I'm on the verge of going to the ER too, still keep having that awful pain every day, it's really keeping me from getting things done. My blood work and ultrasound are normal so far so iduno..

oh no! HOpe you feel better soon and that everything is ok.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Was so hard not to come in here and share her news! :haha:. I'm sure she'll share the pic here soon. (Spoiler: he's super cute!)
> 
> Congrats again FLArmy :hugs:

:flower: Awe thank you for letting me post but I want you ladies to know I would have been ok with a quick update of "Just to let everyone know" :hugs: but y'all are so awesome



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thinking of yet again going back on my word and peeing on a digital...... I'm 4w3d. What should I expect to see? Think I may pee on a FRER too I was feeling quite worried last night for no reason other than I managed to stay up later than usual but then I slept in much later. Wish the anxiety would go away forever.

:hugs: I'm sorry about the anxiety



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> So thrilled. Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy.. I'm feeling a bit left out as everyone has facebook and has seen him :rofl: JK take your time!!! I am so happy for you!! So thankful he is here safe and sound!! I hope you are recovering well!! Can't wait to hear a birth story, it was such a shock to read he was here.. like zero to 60 in under 3 seconds :haha:

I'm sorry girl! While in the hospital I could barely get text messages out and getting online was just impossible. things did move very quickly, though not quite 0 to 60 lol. More like 10 1/2 hours start to end. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Tie, thursday the 4th of feb is my first midwife appointment. I made it today. Thanks everyone as for ultrasound my first one will be around March 18th unless my midwife is kind enough to book me in before then of course. xx

yay can't wait to hear how your appointment goes



Pato said:


> Good morning lovelies....
> 
> Flarmy...huge congrats again...sweets is just so precious and super cuddly looking....as the others said it was hard trying not to scream your congrats on here but common sense reigned..lol...do hope you get plenty of rest and that you are on the road to recovery and well...

lol thanks. I knew many of you were on FB so I was trying to do my best to at least post some update on FB so y'all would be somewhat in the loop.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Purchased our travel system this morning, it should be delivered by the 1st. Then tomorrow I am going to Babies R Us after my dr appt to buy the other essentials. Then I think I'm done! Then the waiting and thumb twiddling begins... :laugh2:

:thumbup: one less thing to worry about. almost time for labor watch :coffee:



pinkpassion said:


> Just left me OB,.. did yall know that viability is no longer 24 weeks?! it's 23 weeks now.. that's crazy, the things they can do these days are just amazing!!!!

EEK! Well happy Viability!



TheTiebreaker said:


> My OB checked me at 36 weeks since she was already doing my group b strep test. I hope they will check you! Wow, I am super low risk, too, but they still have me coming every week from 36 weeks till the end! So happy you have all your stuff. I still need to sew two sheets for my cradle, wash the bedding, and finish packing our hospital bag. Feel like I need to get with the program. Also, I will get my house all cleaned and laundry done, and two days later, it's a wreck again! So frustrating. It makes the nesting hard. Just got done with my appointment. I was only dilated to 1.5 and still 50% effaced. She did say that my cervix is very soft and when it starts, it should go quickly! Getting soooo excited!!!

yay for making SOME kind of progress. you're getting close!



pinkpassion said:
 

> My appointment went well. I am considered a high colonized group B strep carrier so that puts me at a higher risk of problems (preterm labor and stillbirth and complications) so my dr is taking it all very seriously. I'm having another urine culture done (I've had high amounts of Group B strep in my urine 3 times already this pregnancy and I've been treated with different antibiotics each time) so if it's high still I have to have another round of a different antibiotic. Which with how I'm feeling I can almost guarantee you the Group B strep with be high again! So my culture should be back in a few days and we will know something!!! It's just scary to think about all that!!

I really hope that your culture came back with low amounts or even none at all! 




pinkpassion said:


> Group B strep is carried by 40 % of all women. Only some of those are high colonized. I was positive with my dd but I also had a very crappy OB who didn't listen to anything I said. She never tested me for anything and even did the sweeps on me when GBS+ women should never have a sweep done because it allows opportunity for GBS to get to the baby, potentially causing infection in the baby that can cause stillbirth or menengitis once born! So needless to say my new dr has educated me on this and how serious it really can be! There was a lady on here not too long ago in 2nd tri that lost her 19 week old to GBS infection :sad2: scary stuff!!

So glad your new doctor is so much better



muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm.. 7 dpo :coffee: probably testing 9.. unless I can hold out to 10 :haha:

You know we aren't gonna stop you from testing early :winkwink:



MissCassie said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I got my bfp today at 5dp5dt :) its faint but definitely there.
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/wvBt8F.jpg

Congrats



ashleyg said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to update.
> 
> I went to my 20 week scan today and we were absolutely shocked to find out that our little miss is actually a BOY! It was clear as day lol. I couldn't believe it and kept asking the tech if she was sure. Omg lol. We are super shocked but glad he is healthy and doing well!!
> 
> I attached the potty shot...definitely a boy lol

omgness so crazy!! congrats



ashleyg said:


> And here's his profile

:happydance:



frangi33 said:


> Turns out my baby can hear! It reacted to the sound of running water whilst I was half in the bath last night and gave me such a huge kick I could feel it with my hand! Its such a contrast to my last pregnancy as I had an anterior placenta and barely felt anything Up to 20 weeks x

:hugs: it's awesome. and man does soaking in the tub sound amazing right now



muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm: 8 dpo :coffee: I may break down & test tomorrow, have zero urge to do it today, I really wanted to just wait till 10 if.. I ..could ..though. :haha: . Yah right... lmbo

:coffee: :plays jeopardy music:



Disneymom1129 said:


> Nothing exciting to share about my appt today. Did the group b swab but wouldn't check me, but most likely will next time (two weeks from now. Still seems weird he doesn't want to see me once a week until the last two weeks but whatever!) only thing that concerned me was when he measured my belly I heard him say "measuring well-- 34") and that's like 3cm too small. It's what I was measuring two weeks ago! It didn't concern him at all, but now I'm concerned :(. Maybe it just means that she'll be a small baby like her big sister was (only 6lbs 9oz at a week late.) Hopefully I measure up next time though.
> 
> Went to babies r us and got the rest of the essential stuff we need. I think I just need a nursing bra now and I'll be set.
> 
> Can't wait for more tests to start popping up (poke-nudge-cough-muffin!) and hope everyone else is well :flower:

seems strange he wouldn't go into more detail with you about your measurements since he refused to check you. Maybe she is just tiny
yay for having all the essentials




Ok ladies I know there is more to catch up on and still need to post more of my labor update. I promise to get to it. 
my body is not doing well with the csection recovery. I am so swollen in my ankles/feet that i cannot bend the joints and pretty much can't even wear flip flops let alone real shoes. My pelvic area and lady bits also got extremely swollen. apparently I had bled under the skin under the section and it all pooled in the lady bits and caused extreme swelling. it's starting to go down but isn't completely gone yet so that is uncomfortable.
Also my body is not liking the pain meds. They put me on oxy and I'm just having a rough time with it. 

Love you ladies and will be back soon again to hopefully update more

oh and I posted a few pics just because I know pink has been dying to see
 



Attached Files:







newborn.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 15









leaving hospital.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 14









12644802_10153347047322135_6748614967553508182_n.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 14









12642671_10153347047897135_3033527597266971607_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 10









12631357_10153347047712135_7683863614617056808_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for the pictures flarmy! I was dying to see him too! He's so cute lots of hair!! You sound like you had a rough time of it :( I hope the swelling goes down soon! Is DH home for a bit?


----------



## Mrs. MB

I'm just doing a run by read but couldn't pass this. OMG FLArmy!!!! He's beautiful and he's so big. I'm in love with Baby Sweets!!!! Congrats girl. He's perfect. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## pinkpassion

Look at that handsome hairy little guy :haha: so adorable!!!!

Please be careful with all the swelling flarmy, there is such thing as pp pre-eclampsia and eclampsia!! Make sure they are keeping a really close eye on all that swelling!!!:hugs: I just care about you, I'm sure it is nothing to worry about but not everyone knows about that! Just be careful!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Flarmy I'm so sorry luv :( I hope the swelling goes down soon , that's got to be rough trying to take care of sweets and all swelled up, hopefully dh is home some to help.
I agree with Pink though, watch that swelling, makesure they are keeping an eye on it. Luv u !!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Afm.. still bfn.. but I am very happy because still no af, so that means my lp will be at least 12 days. (If af comes tomorrow ) 
So I'm the happiest girl in the whole USA ;) hehehe


----------



## pinkpassion

Woooooo muffin!!! Yay for a longer LP.. I'm sorry you have a bfn :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. I saw the Dr on Friday and he said it didn't seem to the point of too concerning but we are definitely keeping an eye on it. My HR at every check in the hospital was high.. I ranged between 112 and 116 but did have 2 even higher readings. one of 121 and then right before I got to leave (was worried they wouldn't let me leave) we got a reading of 129. but i explained to the nurse that I'd just done a trip to the bathroom and dealt with all the strain from the pain and to please come back in 5 minutes to recheck. She obliged and when she did the next reading I was back down to 112. My BP stayed great most of the stay though, only 1 dip (after the epidural)
but yeah.. swelling.. headaches.. extreme muscle pain/soreness... shivering/feeling cold

DH was able to be with me sun-thurs when we were in the hospital but had to return back to school Friday morning. Thankfully my mom has like 20some days of vacation saved so she took off work and has been here since Thursday night. She'll be here until the night of the 7th.. then on the 8th I think my MIL is coming to stay for a week. so plenty of help, not that miss independent will take it :shy:

Little man's measurements were as follows at birth:

Time 12:36
Weight: 7lbs 2oz
Length: 19in

at his appointment yesterday his measurements were
Weight: 6lbs 12oz
Length: 20 1/2in


----------



## pinkpassion

Man I'm sorry you are dealing with so much!!! That definitely doesn't sound right. Not by my experience or anyone I know personally. Not saying it's not normal!! When do you go back to the dr? I think you should call them and tell them you are feeling so bad, especially with the headaches and swelling and shivering. What's your temperature? Big HUGE :hugs: to you, I know c-section recovery is not easy and I can't imagine feeling like that on top of it all!! I'm so glad you have someone there with you!!!! Please call or go in if you continue feeling like that!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Flarmy! I am sooo sorry you are feeling so bad! That sounds miserable! I agree with Pink, doesn't sound normal to me either! You poor thing! Keep us posted and don't hesitate to call the dr. And that little one is soooo stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok had to share with you ladies, I had shirts made for the kids for when they meet the baby and we take our first family picture. What do you guys think? We have an amazing place here in town that makes shirts and they only charged me $15 to print them!!! (I bought the shirts at Walmart).


----------



## Cornfieldland

Those r super cute Tie!!! Love the gold and the body guard shirt great idea :) 

Flarmy that sounds awful :( so strange about the swelling...and ur heart rate being so high. I hope you start feeling better and glad your mom is there to help you. Let her take care of you, you need it.


----------



## Disneymom1129

MissCassie lovely line progression! 

Zyara not much advice, but I've got my fx for you! Please update after you find out anything! :)

Muffin- boo for the bfn :(, but YAY for the longer LP! :thumbup:

FLArmy I am sorry to hear recovery isn't going so well :(. Hope things start healing better for you soon. 

Tie I love the outfits! I've been so frustrated trying to find a "little sister" outfit for baby's coming home outfit. Can't find anything anywhere... Just a couple onesies in larger sizes. Oh well! 

AFM- spent all day at Disneyland! All the walking and not even a single contraction :haha:. She's just too comfy I guess.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tie I absolutely love those outfits.. how adorable!!!!!!

Disney I agree.. I'm having a hard time finding a cute "little sister/big sister" complimenting outfits (they don't have to match) just something cute.. and TIE I think I may have to copy you ;) I have some gold glitter clothes vinyl left over from a project I did a while back.. may have to run to wally-world and buy some plain shirts and make something myself!!! 

Disney.. so funny about walking around.. Dd was the same way, didn't matter what I did, she was too comfy inside. At least you got to be at Disney! I've never been and I want to go so bad!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! I am so happy with the way they turned out! Pink, copy away, I copied off of Pintrest! Lol. Yeah I couldn't find any cute ones either, that's why I decided to have them made. You could always order them online, I bet you could get them in about a week or so. Itsy has cute ones, and I think that's where the design I copied was actual pinned from. &#128522;


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Thanks ladies. I saw the Dr on Friday and he said it didn't seem to the point of too concerning but we are definitely keeping an eye on it. My HR at every check in the hospital was high.. I ranged between 112 and 116 but did have 2 even higher readings. one of 121 and then right before I got to leave (was worried they wouldn't let me leave) we got a reading of 129. but i explained to the nurse that I'd just done a trip to the bathroom and dealt with all the strain from the pain and to please come back in 5 minutes to recheck. She obliged and when she did the next reading I was back down to 112. My BP stayed great most of the stay though, only 1 dip (after the epidural)
> but yeah.. swelling.. headaches.. extreme muscle pain/soreness... shivering/feeling cold
> 
> DH was able to be with me sun-thurs when we were in the hospital but had to return back to school Friday morning. Thankfully my mom has like 20some days of vacation saved so she took off work and has been here since Thursday night. She'll be here until the night of the 7th.. then on the 8th I think my MIL is coming to stay for a week. so plenty of help, not that miss independent will take it :shy:
> 
> Little man's measurements were as follows at birth:
> 
> Time 12:36
> Weight: 7lbs 2oz
> Length: 19in
> 
> at his appointment yesterday his measurements were
> Weight: 6lbs 12oz
> Length: 20 1/2in

Flarmy....he's beautiful....I'm really sorry you are having such a rough time. Like the others I'm really concerned about you. I don't want to alarm you in anyway, but I'm hoping they took everything out at the surgery, and that you have no retained products nor surgical implements. I know of a girl here who had a bit of gauze left in her after surgery . .... just keep an eye on it and get checked out...please


----------



## zyara1981

Thank you ladies for all the good wishes and support. I will be testing tomorrow with a digi to see the outcome. Today I tested again twice with dollar tree test and it came back dark as yesterday and positive still so I have my hopes up. My nipples are still sore, I had really vivid dreams which made my sleep horrible and some back ache that comes and goes. I can't wait for Monday to call my RE and see what they have to say. Today I will be 18 dpo so tomorrow will be the day I test according to nurse. I read online that the hcg shot of 5000 stays only for 5 to 7 days so I am already over 12 days from my shot so I am hoping is not the shot but a true BFP. I'll keep u posted. 
Btw, how do u upload pics if I wanna show my test?
:)


----------



## pinkpassion

zyara if you are 18 dpo I'd say that's not the trigger anymore that's a bfp! you can post a pic by choosing the "go advanced" button and clicking on the little paperclip. you can add pics from there!


----------



## ashleyg

Tie - those are adorable!

FLArmy - so sorry you're not feeling well :(

Muffin -:hugs:

Disney - I saw your FB check in at Disneyland...so jealous! I want to go back soo badly.

*AFM:*
I've been enjoying shopping for our little BOY hahah. Still so weird!! Old Navy had a 40% off all baby and toddler clothes so I got a bunch of summer stuff for my daughter and some cute stuff for baby. I have a stack of boy clothes now sitting in my closet :haha: Most of them are from returning all the girl clothes and exchanging them for boy stuff.

We've also decided on a name! He will be Noah John. We were going between Noah or Liam but I really love how Noah sounds and my husband liked it a lot too so it was decided pretty quick, hah.


----------



## zyara1981

So today is the day nurse instructed me to test and here it is a BFP on a digi. Now I am convinced this is not the trigger as you said. I am so happy, 3 years of pills and daily injections paid off. I woke up husband and showed him and he got so happy too! We decided we are waiting few weeks before telling the family because we want it to be a sure thing. I am going to visit my RE tomorrow morning and go from there. The soreness of my breast comes and goes, last night my bread was way too soft like tender. I wonder if it's normal... Maybe I am just over analyzing everything because I still can't believe it, I am scared lol.

How are you ladies going?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cornfieldland

Zyara I'm so happy for you that's amazing! I can't imagine doing all that for three years! You both must be so thrilled :) Huge Congratulations!!!

All y'all going to Disney land makes me jealous, now I live in Canada and who knows if I'll ever go waaah! Last time was 8 years ago. 

Flarmy j looked up your symptoms online and found a sight about c section side effects. Appears your symptoms go along with what you said about bleeding under the skin at the surgery sight. I hope it has stopped and your chills aren't an infection. I'm sorry you are suffering so much, so hard to be like that and have a new baby I feel for you. Please go back to the hospital if it doesn't get better or you start to feel worse. Thinking of you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, love the name!!!! So excited for you!!!!

Zyara, congrats and happy and healthy 9 months. That's all just nerves. Try not to over think things and definitely try not to worry or stress it's not good for baby!!!! :hugs:

Corn, I've never been to Disney land or world. Or any of the fun places EXCEPT once I went to 6 flags in Georgia. But that doesn't count to me :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Here's a pic comparison (34 weeks and about 37 weeks) not too much of a difference..

such a cute little bump



Mrs. MB said:


> We went for our NT scan today. The baby was moving around and somersaulting so much the tech had a hard time taking a good photo. It was crazy to watch her bounce on my full bladder like it was a dance floor, lol. She's measuring four days ahead at 12 weeks 4 weeks with a heartbeat of 162bpm. Risk of down syndrome is 1 in 7,800 and risk of Trisomy 18 is less than 1 in 100,000. Here's my little viking baby :baby:

:happydance: yay such a great scan



MissCassie said:


> I think ive become an addict lol
> 
> Top is this morning, middle is from tinight and bottom was when i got home.
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/U0AwVP.jpg

Awesome progression



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm well, things are going well I will be 5 weeks on Friday and I have a midwife appointment the following Thursday so I'll be almost 6 weeks. I feel very strongly pregnant my boobs are insanely huge and sore I'm having moments of nausea and today on an empty stomach vomited water into my mouth. It feels strong. I'm scared and excited. xxxxxx

:happydance: I cannot wait to follow you through your journey to delivering this rainbow baby



frangi33 said:


> As for you lucky 3rd tri ladies looking like you've already had baby, I look like I'm about ready to pop lol! With dd I had a neat bump but I look the size of a whale now. I blame it on the mild ms making me eat to relieve symptoms, I think I need to start being healthier or risk a 11lb baby!

:haha: couldn't help but snicker at this but it could still be a lot of bloating. I felt so bloated the entire first tri



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM-- travel system showed up today! Wasn't expecting it until the 1st. So, Ellie baby you can come whenever you please now :). Slept SO FREAKING BAD last night. My hips hurt so much while I was trying to sleep for some reason. Hoping tonight is better, I may try sleeping with a pillow between my legs tonight to see if that helps.

:happydance: yay travel system. 
Hope you find something to help you sleep more comfortably



ashleyg said:


> Going along with the pregnancy complaints...
> 
> My left hip has been hurting soooo bad by the end of the day. I think it's the sciatic nerve that's bugging me..ugh. It's so annoying. I want to try and get in for a pre natal massage and see if that helps a little. I'm also starting pre natal yoga next week and I'm hoping that helps with the aches and pains too.

prenatal massage is amazing. hope you find some relief



Cornfieldland said:


> AFm, I had my new OB appt yesterday. My bile acids are elevated, 8.3 and suppose to be under 6.7. So I have mild Cholestasis at this point, that's why my gall bladder and back hurt so much. My OB isn't too concerned because the liver enzymes are normal and my numbers arnt higher yet, says she will retest my numbers in a month. I'm not too convinced there is a lot of risk with this condition if it's not treated and you don't deliver by 37wks. She said she never had some one with this pain, just the symptom of itching terribly, which I don't have...yet. Anyways...trying not to stress to much.

:hugs: hope it doesn't get any worse or cause any problems




muffinbabes4 said:


> :cry: I swear I don't get a clear result to save my life, I'm 10 dpo (well late tonight I will be I O super late)
> 
> These test hate me :(
> 1st test= early preg test .com
> 2nd test= answer test (same company as frer)
> 3rd= frer
> all taken same urine
> 
> WELL.. the pixels messed up so bad uploading them but they are all faint.. I pulled pink out of them, same as always, so my hopes are blah ..and ugh.. lol

:cry: I have no idea what to think of your tests.. I always see a squinter :hugs:



5starsplus1 said:


> I had my 6 week check up today and she said everything looked good....we can finally start having sex but she doesn't want us to try yet....I'm suppose to call in March when I start my cycle to schedule another HSG and then if everything looks fine at that apt then we can finally start trying again...so everything on hold pending my HSG appt in March....I'm ok with that just want eveything to be fine once and for all....

So glad everything looked good. March will be here before you know it



pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing pretty good.. still waiting for my culture to come back ... I met a lovely midwife today all by chance. We talked a long time. Although she thinks I should switch care and leave my dr because she doesn't think I'll get my vbac with her. I don't want to leave my dr but I also want a vbac! It's all confusing and a little worrisome. I just want the baby to be safe, and I trust my body and know I can do it. But I don't want to leave my dr. I'm going to talk about it with my dr this week because I feel like I can be very open with her!

I hope you get your vbac. but as you have always said things will work out the way they're supposed to. 



.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm I am currently in the hospital. I had some bleeding yesterday and they admitted me. Apparently I have a small placental abruption and my body started contracting to try to form a clot to keep it intact. No bleeding today so we're hoping we can go home. I'll be on bed rest at home for at least a week. Definitely no fun but at least I know Paxton is okay. They also told me that I'm effaced 80% but after reading up on it that probably doesn't mean anything.

oh how scary! while not fun I'd take 9 months of bedrest just to keep baby safe. :hugs: hang in there girl. getting so close.



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Went to the bathroom and noticed a smidge on my underwear. There was a little brown mixed with cm when I wiped. We haven't BD'ed in the last few days or anything... I'm hoping it's nothing since we just saw the LO on Tuesday but can't help the worrying...


:hugs: try not to stress though I know easier said than done



Mrs. MB said:


> I just haven't had any spotting at all since 5 weeks so it freaked me out. I've been having some cramps too... I just read a ton about it and it seems that about 30% of women experience some spotting when the uterus stretches... yikes. We're leaving for a trip to Reno with some friends for the weekend so I just hope that all is well... Does the worrying ever stop? I feel like I could finally relax after the NT scan...

Enjoy your trip. no the worrying never stops lol. pregnancy worry is just prep for all the worrying you'll do as baby turns into a toddler, to a child, to a preteen, to a teen, to an adult, and so on. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy it was like I was reading a great book and got a To Be Continued... Ha ha. I can't wait to hear the rest. Sorry you are having a hard time recovering. Hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> I have been nesting like crazy the last couple days! Makes me nervous reading your update, Flarmy. Maybe she will be coming soon with all this antsy nesting I am having. Still have to finish packing bags and getting the bedding washed. I did get most of my house cleaned today, so I am feeling better about that at least. Seriously can't wait to hold this little girl in my arms! So so soooo excited! (And a little nervous to have such a tiny one again!)

I'm sorry it makes you nervous. I guess it should be noted that only about 10% or 15% of people have their water break before actual labor starts. But there is also the possibility my early labor signs were just so mild I didn't notice anything. 



5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies I'm worried....of course we had sex last night after 6 weeks and we're are suppose to be preventing but how do you control a man that hasn't had any in 6 weeks...yes you guessed it you can't so now I'm concerned about getting pregnant....I know that's kinda ass backwards excuse my language but it's crazy that we want a baby but we have to prevent until March...I'm really praying we didn't get pregnant last night....I don't even know if I was in the fertile window or not....ladies who have a 28 day or some where close to that can you please tell me what day do you ovulate...when I was 24-27 day I would usually ovulate anywhere between day 10-12 maybe 14...ladies please help me calm down &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;

:hugs: it'll be ok. I think you are probably out of your fertile window, but there is always a possibility the universe has other plans. :hugs::hugs: just enjoy knowing you are healing and can enjoy some good love making with your dh 



pinkpassion said:


> Dr just called .... Group B strep cultured high again. So back on antibiotics. They are running what's called a sensitivity to see exactly what antibiotics will work but until that comes back I'll be started on keflex every 6 hours. I'm also looking in to a few more natural approaches since the antibiotic approach isn't working. Going to start cranberry extract and fresh garlic 3 times a day along with starting up my probiotics again (I've been not very good about taking them) and doing one tablespoon apple cider vinegar once a day.

oh man I'm sorry pink. I wish your body would give you a break. 



muffinbabes4 said:


> im starting to think that dh had a secret vasectomy :trouble: ... :haha:

:haha: 



.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm emotional today. The march group lost a baby yesterday. Her due date was the day before me, March 6th. Started out with some bleeding and when they did an ultrasound there was no hb. I'm so heartbroken for her. It really puts everything into perspective, we both went to the hospital for the same reason a few hours apart! I guess there's never a time where the worrying stops. Sorry, I know this is a sensitive subject but just had to put it out there. It's all I can think about right now. Im so grateful that my son is doing well.

:hugs: I'm sorry hun! I know how it feels. I had a due date buddy who lost hers in Dec. I cried all day. :hugs: try to take it easy 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> afm 5 weeks today, 6 sleeps until midwife appointment, going to express to her how worried I'm feeling and hope she gives me a 7 weeks scan appointment. So far so good I'm trying to learn to redirect my negative thoughts, my best friend told me to imagine holding and feeding the baby every time i have a negative thought, to switch it out for a lovely one. So I'm trying to do that.
> As for pregnancy I'm having a hard time staying awake past 2-3pm my boobs are ridiculously huge and sore the nausea has eased but i wake 2am every night with a huge wave of it.
> Symptoms seem to increase in strength then I panic for a day that I feel them less then the next day they are worse again. I wish I could just get MS every day. I know that's such a stupid thing to wish but the reassurance would help.
> It's really is hard after losses. xxx

I hope she gives you the 7week appointment. even if it is just to help ease your mind a little and make less stress for you and baby. 
yay for some pregnancy symptoms.



muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn :haha: thanks luv!
> I needed that laugh! :hugs:
> 
> Yes I'm still breastfeeding , I very well may not be ovulating, I don't tempt, but I do get very pos opk and O pains. Maybe I should tempt. Idk.
> I have a dr. App. On monday, but if the witch shows of coarse I will have to reschedule. .
> I'm cramping now so ya know :trouble:
> 
> Afm.. I've joined a group.. bba (baseball bats anonymous)
> 
> Hi my names muffin... "hi muffin".. "hello muffin"... & I have to use the bat.. ALOT . :trouble:

Muffin you come up with the best posts!



ccoastgal said:


> AFM I am sorry I have been MIA. MS had hit me quite hard the last past two weeks. Today is the first day that I actually feel somewhat normal. I am hoping that MS is on its way out.
> 
> I also had my first appointment today with ultrasound and due to my lovely tilted uterus we only got to see baby for like 5 seconds but it had a lovely heartbeat :happydance: and the NP thought it possibly had Hiccups. <3 I am so in love with the baby already. This helped make it seem so real. DH and I decided that we are doing a private scan tomorrow because the equipment isn't the best at the OB/GYN office. So hopefully I will have lovely scan pictures to share with you lovely ladies tomorrow.

Hope the MS fades soon.
awe even if it was only 5 seconds it is still amazing to see that little being. Can't wait to see pics from your private scan



zyara1981 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I been trying for #1 almost 3 years with 3 IUI and several medicated cycles. This cycle we did IUI with follitism and letrozole and with trigger shot and a booster hcg shot 7 days after trigger which will be 10 days ago (last Monday). I tested out the trigger before in other cycles and it was very faint and gone by 8-9 dpo but never had this happen before. My first shot this cycle was 5000 units and the booster same 5000 units. I tested 8 days after shot and I got a strong second line. Today which will be 10 days past booster I got a second strong line not stronger or fainter than two days ago. I called my RE Tuesday and they told me to test again Sunday and then it would be consider positive and go for bloods but to be honest the nerves hopes and stress is making me to not stop thinking about it! My question is if I should be excited and hopefull or it could still be the trigger that I am testing? I had cramping for the past 10 days, a drop of red bright blood at 11 dpo which I thought it was going to start to be AF but nothing. My nipples are sore too. I am also very wet (sorry tmi), today will be 17 dpo. Does anyone have any advice? Thank you in advance.

Unfortunately I don't have any advice but I'd like to say welcome :flower: I hope you find true comfort and support in our wonderful group through your journey. and :dust: for a bfp


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tie I love the outfits super adorable....
FLARMY I'm so sorry hun that ur not feeling ur best...really hope everything starts to normalize for you very soon...that little cutie pie is super adorable makes me just wanna eat him up lol (hope that made you smile). ..get ur rest momma n please call the doctor if things aren't better in a couple of days...
AFM my cycle started super early but I'm thinking it's because I started back wrkn out yesterday and lifting weights as well....also my Dr said that my 1st couple of cycles would be off because of the surgery....I know it's crazy to say but I'm glad I'm not pregnant because I want to follow the Dr orders and wait until March to start...
I hope everyone is doing fine today and oh congrats Zyra so happy for you my dear &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tie I l love the outfits super adorable....
FLARMY I'm so sorry hun that ur not feeling ur best...really hope everything starts to normalize for you very soon...that little cutie pie is super adorable makes me just wanna eat him up lol (hope that made you smile). ..get ur rest momma n please call the doctor if things aren't better in a couple of days...
AFM my cycle started super early but I'm thinking it's because I started back wrkn out yesterday and lifting weights as well....also my Dr said that my 1st couple of cycles would be off because of the surgery....I know it's crazy to say but I'm glad I'm not pregnant because I want to follow the Dr orders and wait until March to start...
I hope everyone is doing fine today and oh congrats Zyra so happy for you my dear &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;[/QUOTE]


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Man I'm sorry you are dealing with so much!!! That definitely doesn't sound right. Not by my experience or anyone I know personally. Not saying it's not normal!! When do you go back to the dr? I think you should call them and tell them you are feeling so bad, especially with the headaches and swelling and shivering. What's your temperature? Big HUGE :hugs: to you, I know c-section recovery is not easy and I can't imagine feeling like that on top of it all!! I'm so glad you have someone there with you!!!! Please call or go in if you continue feeling like that!!!!

Thanks. I seem to start out at the top of a hill everyday. around 4am I wake up feeling great but by the time 6pm rolls around I feel like complete crap. I did tell them about all the symptoms and they wrote it down. My temp has been good, around 98 so normal. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Oh Flarmy! I am sooo sorry you are feeling so bad! That sounds miserable! I agree with Pink, doesn't sound normal to me either! You poor thing! Keep us posted and don't hesitate to call the dr. And that little one is soooo stinkin' cute!!!

Thank you



TheTiebreaker said:


> Ok had to share with you ladies, I had shirts made for the kids for when they meet the baby and we take our first family picture. What do you guys think? We have an amazing place here in town that makes shirts and they only charged me $15 to print them!!! (I bought the shirts at Walmart).
> View attachment 925920

Adorable!



Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy that sounds awful :( so strange about the swelling...and ur heart rate being so high. I hope you start feeling better and glad your mom is there to help you. Let her take care of you, you need it.

I'm trying. it is SUPER hard for me to give in and let someone take care of me but by the end of the day when I feel like death warmed over, I give in and let them help. 



Pato said:


> Flarmy....he's beautiful....I'm really sorry you are having such a rough time. Like the others I'm really concerned about you. I don't want to alarm you in anyway, but I'm hoping they took everything out at the surgery, and that you have no retained products nor surgical implements. I know of a girl here who had a bit of gauze left in her after surgery . .... just keep an eye on it and get checked out...please

hopefully it all gets better soon but I'll keep that in mind. the swelling in the lady bits has gone down significantly and on of my feet/ankles is doing better (left side) but my right one is still a balloon. 



ashleyg said:


> *AFM:*
> I've been enjoying shopping for our little BOY hahah. Still so weird!! Old Navy had a 40% off all baby and toddler clothes so I got a bunch of summer stuff for my daughter and some cute stuff for baby. I have a stack of boy clothes now sitting in my closet :haha: Most of them are from returning all the girl clothes and exchanging them for boy stuff.
> 
> We've also decided on a name! He will be Noah John. We were going between Noah or Liam but I really love how Noah sounds and my husband liked it a lot too so it was decided pretty quick, hah.

awesome prices! so glad you are able to enjoy such a big surprise 
Love the name.



zyara1981 said:


> So today is the day nurse instructed me to test and here it is a BFP on a digi. Now I am convinced this is not the trigger as you said. I am so happy, 3 years of pills and daily injections paid off. I woke up husband and showed him and he got so happy too! We decided we are waiting few weeks before telling the family because we want it to be a sure thing. I am going to visit my RE tomorrow morning and go from there. The soreness of my breast comes and goes, last night my bread was way too soft like tender. I wonder if it's normal... Maybe I am just over analyzing everything because I still can't believe it, I am scared lol.
> 
> How are you ladies going?

Congrats :thumbup:



Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy j looked up your symptoms online and found a sight about c section side effects. Appears your symptoms go along with what you said about bleeding under the skin at the surgery sight. I hope it has stopped and your chills aren't an infection. I'm sorry you are suffering so much, so hard to be like that and have a new baby I feel for you. Please go back to the hospital if it doesn't get better or you start to feel worse. Thinking of you!

The chills only seem to happen around the time the oxycodone wears off and another dosage is due. so I 100% contribute the chills to that. 
I have decided though if I'm not better (not saying 100% better but just overall doing better) by next weekend that something will need to be done.


And that ladies.. I am officially all caught up!

Now I'm working on part 2 of my birth story


----------



## FLArmyWife

As we were packing the car my neighbor came out because she had heard us going in and out a lot. She knew it was unusual for us and came to make sure everything was ok. I asked her if she happened to have any pads because I had forgotten to get anything for postpartum. She disappeared into her apartment and came back out with 2 diapers from her toddler. They're probably size 2 :shrug: either way they were a godsend. I tucked one into my underwear and didn't feel like I was soaking through anything anymore. made the car ride so much comfortable. 
While DH was packing up the car I called my mom to give her a heads up. She was to meet us at the hospital and take my dogs to her house for our hospital duration. So I gave her a heads up. We also tried to contact my BIL because he lives 45 miles north of us so it takes him an added 30 minutes to get to the hospital. my MIL happened to be at my BIL's for the weekend. We could not get a hold of them. The entire car ride, between dh and I, we called 15+ times. The nice thing about going into labor so early was that there was NO ONE on the roads. DH did speed a little because he was nervous.. so he did like 85 on the highway.. and we made it to the hospital by 4. Contractions had started to kick in while in the car. They were about every 10 minutes or so but very mild. I would take a few deep breaths, even talk my way through it, and then it'd be over. 

Anyways, 4am we pull into the parking garage of the hospital. Dh drops me off at the valet area so I can go right in and check-in. I make a stop at the bathroom because I had to pee, so he parked the car real quick. our dogs were freaking out but my mom had just called to say she was getting off the highway at the hospital exit and she'd be there in under 5 minutes. I checked in at triage while dh saw my mom and handed over the dogs. he then came in and met me while I was getting just the pre exam room stuff done like vitals taken, in a chair, in the waiting area of the ER. 2 other pregnant ladies whose water broke had walked in right in front of me. 
Get into the triage room and the first thing the nurse wants to do is check to make sure my water truly broke. So she puts in the device to see if there is 'pooling'. She asked if my dh wanted to see as the water is just streaming out of me and I adamantly say "No. He doesn't need to see" but the nurse explained all he could see was the instrument and the water coming out, nothing else, so I eventually agreed he could peak. She did a swab and the the strip immediately changed color. So we knew it was indeed my water breaking. She hooked me up to monitors and explained what all the readings were. DH said the one that tracked contractions was only getting up into the 40s or so. but by the time they had a room ready for us in l&d around 6 they were up in the 70s and coming every 3 to 4 minutes but only lasting about 30 seconds.
They wheeled me up to l&d and started an IV. OH THE PAIN! idk what the heck is wrong with all the phlembotomist they have but they SUCK! I've had so many different surgeries/procedures where I needed an IV and NEVER had any issue. She did one in my right hand, got it flushed and running and all, but it was SOOO painful. I couldn't move my hand in the slightest bit without being in terrible pain. so I complained about it. They stuck me 4 more times! and failed to get an IV set up all 4 times. I STILL have a good bruise on my arm from one of them. terrible. there was a point I told the nurse "I'll take contraction pain over this damn IV pain". yeah it was that bad. Around 6:30 I had had enough. I was getting the chills during each contraction and breathing through them was getting harder. I knew in one way I could ask to get in the tub but I hated the IV so much I didn't want to think about moving out of the bed and dealing with it. So they checked me and I was -2 station, 3cm dilated, and 100% effaced.

More to come


----------



## pinkpassion

Goodness.. You've had a time of it and it's not even the end!!!! I'm waiting anxiously for more!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks for the replies FLA you're like wonder woman. After my first labour and then emergency c section I couldn't even go on facebook for 10 days lol. Let alone keep up with all of us. Much love.

You're labour story is so interesting so far. In the three years I worked on labour ward I never saw a single IV cause that much pain :( it must have been a horrible job! 

Can't wait to hear the rest. Sending love to everyone. Muffin how are you? 

AFM: I just don't remember being this exhausted with my last pregnancies maybe I'm that bit older now I had my first two at 18 and 21 I'm now almost 30, in may. I have a very poor appetite and the nauseous feeling comes and goes still.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber my my almost thirty ;) so old. I was 21 with my first and now I'm 38, my biggest issue is my gallbladder pain it sucks!! Never had it before.

FLArmy very interesting, some nurses just suck at putting in IVs. My co worker who's a nurse, had a terrible time with her nurse that gave her a IV when she was in labor. Totally blew up her arm and made a complete mess of it. It's not suppose to hurt if it's in right. Sorry u had such a rough time of it.


----------



## frangi33

Wow FLArmy sorry to hear you're still suffering so much I really hope it's a speedy recovery from here on.

Ashley love the name him!

Pink did you get your cultures back so they know which antibiotic to use now?


----------



## pinkpassion

No the sensitivity test should be in already but because of the weekend I wouldn't hear until Monday. But the antibiotics they put me on for now seem to be helping! I'm feeling better! I have an appointment Tuesday but they already told me they would call me Monday to go over the sensitivity!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy I'm really enjoying your birth story and cliffhangers! Can't wait for the rest.

Love the name choice Ash <3

Amber sorry you're so exhausted! I feel ya there. 

5stars glad you started your cycle, even though it's a bit wacky. You're getting closer to ttc! :happydance:

AFM- got my nursing bras today and the last of my hospital bag stuff... so now I'm ready. Can't believe tomorrow is FEBRUARY! Seemed like it would never come. Yet at the same time it came very quickly. Still can't believe I've only got a few more days until I get to meet this little sweetie :cloud9:.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley I love his name. 

Flarmy I'm loving your birth story but I'm sorry your recovery has been so rough thus far. He is super adorable, I love seeing photos. 

Disney you're so close now!! I'm super excited for you.


----------



## pinkpassion

I too can not believe it is February. In 3 days I would have been due with our little baby we lost back in July!!! It will be a hard few days. Not to mention that is my sister's birthday, who all of a sudden decided she didn't want anything to do with her family (she's dating this weirdo and she's decided on some very weird choices) and this was the sister I grew up the closest to! :sad2: 
Sorry for the downer post!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you hopeful :flower:

Pink- :hugs:. February 6th is the due date of the baby I lost back in 2008. It's bittersweet... Thinking of you :hug:


----------



## MissCassie

Afternoon ladies, 

I got my first beta results back today at 11dp5dt or and it was 227 :) 

I go for a repeat on wednesday


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink glad you're feeling better xx

Cassie lovely numbers yaaay x

Disney big hugs not long at all eeeeep

Baby we lost end of last June is due in 5 days Feb 6th. Sad times I feel for all the mammas who have lost. Big hugs. 

Afm I have a feeling I'm going to meet this baby check out my test. Eeep I'm done with tests now. What a relief!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Amber those tests look great so pleased for you!!
Everyone's pregnancies are flying by ( im sure it doesnt feel that way to you all though lol)
My little madam is 3 weeks on thursday... cant believe how much my pregnancy dragged towards the end yet now its flying by.
She's still not enjoying sleeping on the night time lol 12-4am she decided on wide awake time!
I done my first ever 3 children school run today.. we werent late!! lol
Absoloutely love with my baby wrap, so any of you pregnant mummas i advise you get one! they are a life saver!! 
Flarmy hope your ok and recovering better :( C sections are tough!!
xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Cassie and Amber! 

Disney ur so close!! Any day now :) 

Pink I think there's a good group of us with losses or due dates in January and Febuary...it's a hard time for sure. 

Tasha what brand of wrap did you get? I will be needing one this summer :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber good grief love.... twins?! That line is insane and with all the exhaustion I'd be inclined to wonder!!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am so sorry to all who had losses and would have been due January and Februrary. Sending you all hugs!!! You all are some of the strongest women I know! 

Wow Amber those tests are AMAZING!!!! Soooo happy for you! I am with Pink, maybe twins! 

Tasha can't believe it's been three weeks already! We need a new pic of that little sweetie! 

Afm I started having contractions every 10 minutes for quite a while yesterday evening. Kept thinking they might pick up, but they never did. I actually slept really good last night. I think I just overdid it yesterday. I have my appointment later this morning; hopefully made some more progress dilating.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Tie! Very exciting, probably very very soon :) you and Disney will have ur little girls soon!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie and Pink, oh my goodness I can't decide whether to be excited or terrified by that prospect. I'd be happy with one beautiful baby and two would be such a huuuge blessing too. Do you really think they are that good for 24dpo. Don't get me wrong I'm THRILLED to bits <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie, how exciting <3 Cornie you'll be on the countdown soon! xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie I hope that the contractions turn into something soon! At least you've got them :laugh2:. I feel exactly like I did with my first... Perfectly fine with no labor symptoms. Her labor came very randomly and suddenly though so maybe this one won't have any warning either. 

Amber I think you will be meeting your little bean as well, that is some awesome progression. I did the digitals for progression as well and finally stopped when I got the 3+. It's reassuring! Can't wait for your first appt.

Muffin how are you doing? 

Flarmy how's little Aeneas doing? Hope you're getting enough rest while you're still recovering :flower:. Has your milk come in yet?

All my other ladies I hope you're well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink and Amber :hugs: I'm sorry loves. I know the next few days will be rough but I am so glad you both have buns in the oven to help you look forward to the future

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. yesterday I slept 2 hours past my time to take my oxy to keep up on the pain. woke up and when I saw the time I expected to feel like crap (when I missed a dosage in the hospital I would be in such bad pain dh would have to carry me.. I'll post more about that in the birth story) but amazingly the pain wasn't that bad. I decided that since my body seemed to be tolerating the withdraw fairly well that I'd just go with it and only take the ibuprofen. Well I'm 24 hours since my missed dosage and I feel so much better. Yes have some pain and discomfort but nothing unbearable. My swelling has gone significantly and overall just feeling better. So hopefully I'm on the upswing


Aeneas has his days and nights mixed up so nights are super rough. and my milk hasn't come in yet. I had a rough emotional day yesterday. Friday night/Saturday morning we tried to get Sweets to latch and attempt to breast feed. My milk still hasn't come in and it takes me 40+ minutes to pump 2 oz of colostrum. So we've been supplementing. Well he refused to latch. It makes me, even now, want to just break down. We worked soooo hard on latching at the hospital (will make it part of my birth story update) and I just felt so defeated that he wouldn't even attempt to latch anymore. my dh was wonderful and hugged me and said we could work on it and try to get him back into it but i really just feel like I'd rather give up.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I do think they are great for 24 dpo! Just so happy for you!

Disney I am the complete opposite. With my daughter I had so many bh contractions that it took awhile to figure out it was real labor when it started. Seems like this one will be very similar. Lol. Wish it happened more like it did for you last time! 

Flarmy I am so glad you are feeling better!!! I am sorry nursing it going hard. Don't give up! You can do it! With my first, it was sooo hard. I had very flat nipples and that made latching sooo hard. I ended up having to pump for 15 minutes before nursing him, to get my nipples to come out. Lol. After awhile, I didn't have to anymore. And with my daughter, I didn't have any problems. The first two weeks are the hardest, but I promise it gets easier!!! So proud of you for doing it!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Zyara - Congrats! Hopefully the nerves let up soon. 

Amber - What a line my dear! That line can be in the in pregnancy test Olympics! So happy for you. And so sorry the next few days will be hard. I wish your June loss never happened. :hugs:

MissCassie - Major congrats. Great betas! You have a snuggly little bean in there!

Pink - I'm so sorry my dear. No way around the next few days being difficult. Take some time for yourself. :kiss: I'm sorry about your sister too. That's awful. 

FLArmy - What a birth story girlie. You sure went through A LOT and we haven't even seen the whole thing yet. I'm glad you're on ibuprofen now and your swelling is going down. I'm also happy to hear that you and DH are doing well. Baby boy will get with the program. He's just being stubborn. 

Muffin - I'm sorry about the BFN! Go get that DH and figure out what's going on. I'm happy to hear that your LP is getting longer though!

Coast - I'm glad to hear you are doing well and your little bean is snuggling nicely. Nothing beats seeing them on screen and hearing their little heart beating away!

Disney and Tie - Just a matter of days for you ladies. Can't wait to meet your girls. We'll have four fab babies in no time!

5Stars - Glad your period started. One step closer to TTC. 

All the ones I didn't mention personally... I'm sorry. I was trying to get everyone. Hope you're all having a good Monday.


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: Spent a nice weekend in Reno with our friends although I didn't feel well most of the time. Saturday night I had two bms (sorry for TMI) and after the strain I had some spotting again. Just right then right there though, nothing came before or after. I did a lot of reading and it seems to be fairly common... Still scared the crap out of me and I didn't sleep well. I'm waiting for my Doppler to arrive today so hopefully it's delivered and I can hear that little heartbeat.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Flarmy have you tried a nipple shield? I had to use them in the beginning with my daughter. I've got flat nipples as well and her mouth was just too tiny to latch very well and the shield helped. When she got a little bigger we were able to lose it and she latched after that. It's definitely not easy at first and takes a lot of practice. Just remember you and baby are both brand new to all of this and it won't come easily necessarily. You're doing great :hugs:. And if you end up having to feed him formula there's no harm in that either.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Corn it was a wrap on sale on amazon. Reduced from £40 to £20 (im in the uk) i think its liberty wrap or something. But to be honest all wraps do the same thing, a long piece of fabric tied so i cant fathom why some brands are so much dearer!
xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Omg!!! Precious Tasha!!!! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awwww...super sweet Tasha :) 

I'm at fetal monitoring today because of my pain and raised bile acid. Baby seems to be just fine, getting bloods drawn, not much they can do besides that. I just wanted to make sure everything was ok. Baby's kicking away at the monitor.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Corn, I'm so sorry you're having another rough day. I'm glad the baby is doing well. 

Tasha - She's absolutely magical!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tasha she is just the sweetest <3

Corn I hope you feel better


----------



## have hope

All ladies!! I'm new to this post I been ttc for 2 years with no luck an I'm currently on cycle day 40 with no period an no bfp!! I have full cramps in my lower right side of stomach, no pre af spots skin is clear! I'm going out my mind!! I must say I had spotting at cd 15 16 16 an had the flu! Has anyone not got there bfp later than cd40! I'm booking to see the doctor next week so hopefully they can let me know what happening &#55357;&#56904; I normally have a 30-32 day cycle but last 2 months they have been 28 any advice would be so helpful xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tasha, shes so beautiful and scrummy I can almost smell her through the screen! 

Corn, I have no idea how things are treated where you are but in the UK vitamin K treatment is advised as well as frequent monitoring and a plan for early delivery should OC persist at 37 weeks. Of course I don't know you, your levels, your history and so forth so absolutely can not give any advice just make sure you're being well looked after, It sounds as though you are. :) 

FLA if breastfeeding is something you want to do then persist with pumping and keep trying to baby to latch on even if you don'y have a successful breast feed that time you are stimulating your milk production by trying, it took my sister in law 3 months to establish breastfeeding and then she did so until he was 18 months old. Don't give up. Can anyone whip you up a batch of "lactation cookies". My SIL also had a very rough time with labour and that impacted on her ability to feed in the early days, it's more common than you'd think. Many people are in bed for weeks with full rest being waited on hand and foot after major abdominal surgery and we're expected to have been pregnant for 9 months, give birth via surgery, breastfeed and be sleep deprived and get on with it, it's a mean expectation and it's HARD. Enjoy your bubs and do your best love remember a fed baby is the goal for now, if you have the goal of breastfeeding just keep at it. xxx 

Soooooooo........ "morning" sickness is here. I was actually sick 7 times in 2 hours. I have to say it's reassuring but ergh that doesn't count all the dry heave burps I had. Last time I eat a veggie burger in a long time!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I agree with Amber font give up! I know it can be frustrating at times. If he's getting bottle and breast he might make a fuss of it and refuse but keep trying! Don't feel like you are failing, it's really hard to be recovering, sleep deprived, and caring for a new baby. It will get easier I promise! Keep pumping and offering him ur breast don't give up. We are here for support :) 

Amber I've heard of vit K and I've read up on treatments and monitoring and all the risks of this. They are checking my liver function and in 3 weeks I'll re check my bile acids, they take a few days to get back. We shall see what my results are. Liver was normal a week and a half ago. I decided to come in today on my own just so I wasn't worrying, I tend to get anxious.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Have Hope - Welcome. I'm sorry but I don't have advice. My cycles were 28-32 days after getting off the pill. Have you seen a doctor yet for any fertility recommendations?

Amber - Whoa! That's early and forceful!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn, good I'm glad it's known to you and that's great that LFT's are coming back normal yay. Seems the likely culprit is the gallbladder then is it? I hope it steadies I really do. Big hugs any curve ball is a worry, I'm glad you follow your instincts and went for a monitoring. <3 

Mrs MB almost 13 weeks already my goodness <3 Yeah It's odd I couldn't believe it when I was actually being sick time and time again. I'm NEVER.... ever productively sick. My first boy I didn't even know I was pregnant I didn't so much as have a wave of nausea. 3 years later with my daughter I had bad nausea by 6 weeks but was never sick it lasted until 14 weeks... this time.... well it just seems to get worse each time. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yes I forgot to say, Amber I totally feel for you with Morning Sickness, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Hopefully it doesn't last terribly long for you. Hang in there and get lots of rest!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm starting to suspect twins, either twins or the most powerful fetal pole in existence. lmbo


----------



## pinkpassion

25 week bumpdate!

Had my chiropractic appointment this morning and everything is good. Was adjusted and had my pelvis adjusted as well. I feel much better. It's crazy how out of alignment I can be and then the difference afterwards. O and I always get a full massage afterwards , super lovely!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160131_072822-1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha I wish I could cuddle her.. what a love bug!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Cute bump pink! Did you get really big with ur daughter? You still look small. Everyone keeps telling me I don't look big, but I'm tall and hide it well. Just now starting to pop out and feel "big"


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, don't give up!!! It is incredibly difficult sometimes. Can you get some mothers milk tea? It's sold in the tea section in the stores. It's got fenugreek to help increase milk supply. Little guy may be getting confused with the nipple and bottle. I don't have typical "flat" nipples but they still have my dd hell. I started pumping a bit to draw the nipple out and make it more prominent. This time I've found Lansinoh makes something called latch assist. I just got mine in, I ordered them on amazon! I think it's incredible. Does the suction like a pump but without removing milk . I will use it 10 minutes before latching this new baby and see how it goes. But I'm already using it to help draw my nipples out so that they will be Perkier for when she's born. I also resorted to a nipple shield with my dd in the first few months (before I knew about the pump trick ) it helped but was an absolute pain. But it worked! We weaned off after a bit. Also I found when dd was super hungry she would get irritated when I'd try to nurse and frustrated that she couldn't latch so she'd just cry. I found if I pumped and gave her some from the bottle first to get her hunger under control then switched to the breast she would latch much easier!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I was real small with dd1 too. So I'm not surprised I'm not real big this time. Everyone keeps saying "really? You're so small!" When I tell them how far along I am!

Here's a pic at 28 weeks with dd.. not that you can really see much since the photo is in a different angle but you can tell there's not much to see of my belly lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141125_141925.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

In the name of science, I have depicted an exact replica of what I can only assume in going on in my uterus. This is of course precise and educational and should probably be published in medical journals for the pure authenticity. I have of course done this in 2d scan format as to not make already nauseous women feel worse by showing all the complex membranes in colour. If any of you should wish to share this wonderful art then I give my blessing, it's a moving subject. 



:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







ambers pregnancy.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lovely pics pink, xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: amber


----------



## Disneymom1129

have hope said:


> All ladies!! I'm new to this post I been ttc for 2 years with no luck an I'm currently on cycle day 40 with no period an no bfp!! I have full cramps in my lower right side of stomach, no pre af spots skin is clear! I'm going out my mind!! I must say I had spotting at cd 15 16 16 an had the flu! Has anyone not got there bfp later than cd40! I'm booking to see the doctor next week so hopefully they can let me know what happening &#65533;&#65533; I normally have a 30-32 day cycle but last 2 months they have been 28 any advice would be so helpful xxxx

Maybe this was an anovulatory cycle? Hope you get some answers soon! And of course WELCOME! :flower:


Mrs. MB said:


> Have Hope - Welcome. I'm sorry but I don't have advice. My cycles were 28-32 days after getting off the pill. Have you seen a doctor yet for any fertility recommendations?
> 
> Amber - Whoa! That's early and forceful!

Woohoo you're crossing over into your second trimester! Exciting :) assuming the spotting stopped?


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Corn, good I'm glad it's known to you and that's great that LFT's are coming back normal yay. Seems the likely culprit is the gallbladder then is it? I hope it steadies I really do. Big hugs any curve ball is a worry, I'm glad you follow your instincts and went for a monitoring. <3
> 
> Mrs MB almost 13 weeks already my goodness <3 Yeah It's odd I couldn't believe it when I was actually being sick time and time again. I'm NEVER.... ever productively sick. My first boy I didn't even know I was pregnant I didn't so much as have a wave of nausea. 3 years later with my daughter I had bad nausea by 6 weeks but was never sick it lasted until 14 weeks... this time.... well it just seems to get worse each time. Has anyone else had this?

I didn't get sick with DD, but got sick with this one starting at around 6 weeks. That's why I suspected she was a boy! Goes to show how every pregnancy can be different I guess. Either way I'm so glad you seem to have such a sticky bean (or two! ;))


pinkpassion said:


> 25 week bumpdate!
> 
> Had my chiropractic appointment this morning and everything is good. Was adjusted and had my pelvis adjusted as well. I feel much better. It's crazy how out of alignment I can be and then the difference afterwards. O and I always get a full massage afterwards , super lovely!!!!

So cute! <3


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!! Hope you all doing great. Loved the pictures :)
I had my beta this morning and they will also check for progesterone to make sure I'm not in need of some. They won't have results till tomorrow which seems so far away lol. So far my symptoms are breast sensitivity and I am so hungry and sleepy. I also got few headaches but I am scared to take any meds for it.
I am so happy and excited and scared all at the same time. It feels like a dream and that I will wake up... Might be that our wait was quite long and that's why feels so unreal. Now we are praying is all healthy and all good.


----------



## frangi33

Amber yay and boo for the ms. Love the diagram you're bonkers! 

FLArmy don't give up were all here for you. I got a breast feeding lady from the hospital come and see me with dd and she helped identify our problem with latching. It was nice to get professional assistance an reassurance we were on the right track. Maybe you could get some similar support?


----------



## zyara1981

@5stars
I'm so excited you'll be moving back to ttc. I strongly believe youll be surprising me so soon with the great news.


----------



## muffinbabes4

My luvs I have to catch up later.. as if I wasn't busy enough, my 8 mo male Maltese got hit by a truck yesterday.. took him to animal er.. they put him under did surgery he is ok. But his leg got messed up terribly bad the skin got pulled back completely so I have to baby him and change his bandage every day for the next couple months..ugh so I will check in when I can
Afm cd 2 had a 12 day lp

Luv u all will check in soon &#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Zyara congrats again! So happy for you. It definitely feels unreal at first. Sometimes it still doesn't feel real to me and I'm 37 weeks :laugh2:. 

Muffin- Oh no! So sorry about your furbaby. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## zyara1981

@Disney Thank you so much. It is also so scary lol... I'm excited for you, is so close!! Are u having natural or c-section? 

@muffin I am so sorry for your fur babe! I'll keep him in my prayers! Good thing is that all they need is lots of cuddling and love and you see he will be up and running in no time!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Zyara I'm so excited for you, looking forward to those numbers! 

Pink super cute photo of you, ur so pretty and cute :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So much going on today!!!! Amber that diagram was sooooo funny!!! Loved it! 

Muffin I am so sorry about your dog! That is so sad, but I am glad he is ok. 

Pink you are sooo tiny!!! Such a cute bump! 

AFM- had my appointment this morning. I am dilated to 3 cm!!! I was super shocked! I am still 50% effaced and my cervix is still pretty high (which I guess is normal in subsequent pregnancies). She said if we haven't delivered by Monday, she will strip my membranes. DH and I did bd after the appointment. I was kinda hoping it would start up some contractions, but nothing really so far. Guess we will wait and see how long it will be! Getting so excited! Oh and we officially decided that her name will be Memphis Rose. Can't wait to have her in my arms!


----------



## Disneymom1129

zyara1981 said:


> @Disney Thank you so much. It is also so scary lol... I'm excited for you, is so close!! Are u having natural or c-section?
> 
> @muffin I am so sorry for your fur babe! I'll keep him in my prayers! Good thing is that all they need is lots of cuddling and love and you see he will be up and running in no time!

Natural, so long as nothing goes wrong *knock on wood* :)


TheTiebreaker said:


> So much going on today!!!! Amber that diagram was sooooo funny!!! Loved it!
> 
> Muffin I am so sorry about your dog! That is so sad, but I am glad he is ok.
> 
> Pink you are sooo tiny!!! Such a cute bump!
> 
> AFM- had my appointment this morning. I am dilated to 3 cm!!! I was super shocked! I am still 50% effaced and my cervix is still pretty high (which I guess is normal in subsequent pregnancies). She said if we haven't delivered by Monday, she will strip my membranes. DH and I did bd after the appointment. I was kinda hoping it would start up some contractions, but nothing really so far. Guess we will wait and see how long it will be! Getting so excited! Oh and we officially decided that her name will be Memphis Rose. Can't wait to have her in my arms!

:happydance: yay for 3cm! Could be any day! Love her name <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I'm so sorry about ur puppy, I missed that! Hope she heals soon, that's so sad! Sorry about AF too, but glad ur cycle is longer.

Tie love the name Memphis rose, so pretty and very cool ;) any day now so exciting!
I was 3 cms by 37 weeks last time, I'm pretty sure I'll be induced around there this time. We are still deciding on a middle name it's so hard!


----------



## zyara1981

So my beta came 1280 and progesterone 37 so Nurse said they want to see me until next Monday to re test. I'm super happy!! Now praying it all comes out great and numbers continue to increase and baby grows healthy..
What's up with you ladies? 
Muffin how is your furbaby? 
@Disney I would love to have natural. I don't think I will be given the choice tho since I had an accident when I was 4 years old and had hip surgery I believe doctors told me that whenever I have babies it was going to have to be a csection.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats beautiful numbers!


----------



## Disneymom1129

zyara1981 said:


> So my beta came 1280 and progesterone 37 so Nurse said they want to see me until next Monday to re test. I'm super happy!! Now praying it all comes out great and numbers continue to increase and baby grows healthy..
> What's up with you ladies?
> Muffin how is your furbaby?
> @Disney I would love to have natural. I don't think I will be given the choice tho since I had an accident when I was 4 years old and had hip surgery I believe doctors told me that whenever I have babies it was going to have to be a csection.

Great numbers! Looks like you've got a strong growing bean there. :thumbup:

I'd say it's definitely worth asking your OB if a vaginal birth is still possible. Things could've healed better than anticipated! But I can see why that could potentially keep you from having a natural birth, especially if baby ends up being big.

Going to attempt to detail my car today and at least get the car seat base in. Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## pinkpassion

So... just got done with my appointment and turns out this group B strep is resistant to the safe meds so the only thing they can use is iv antibiotics. So I'll have to be admitted sometime this week and started on iv antibiotics. It's really worrying me her talking about all the risks to me and baby :sad2:.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh man I am sorry to read that, Pink :(. Wishing you and baby girl the best... I'm sure the benefits outweigh the risks :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Pink, so sorry to hear that, what a literal pain. :( I'm a carrier too and had to have IV antibiotics during labour. Second time was a scheduled c-section so they didn't do anything as waters were intact. They didn't even screen me for it second time around. I'll be demanding it this time. big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA thinking of you and hoping you're getting stronger every single day. <3 please don't try to rush around when the pain eases -we all do it and it sets us back a whole week sometimes, take it easy don't let your mind trick you into thinking you're better than you are. xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations Zyara. xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> @5stars
> I'm so excited you'll be moving back to ttc. I strongly believe youll be surprising me so soon with the great news.

Thank you and im sure im going to surprise myself with a BFP sooner than I think lol....I so happy for you and im glad you came over and joined us, missed you from the other group!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Muffin :hugs: im so sorry you are having a rough time right now...wish I could give you a HUGE hug!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I am soooo sorry!!! Saying prayers for you and that lo! Please keep us updated!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies not a happy update,

Earlier I had a small bleed. it came at once and stopped immediately. It wasn't very fresh but rusty and tailed to brown. I rang the doctors and I have a scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm so worried ladies. Why oh why can't it just be easy. <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber don't panic. it could be a number of different things. the good news is that it was small and stopped!!! It could have been left over implantation bleeding, your tests are so good that I highly doubt there's anything to worry about right now. Just see what the scan says!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh no Amber :( I'm sorry ur worried, I hope it's nothing. I'll be thinking of you..
I wish this was easier!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank Pink and Corn, I've bled on all my pregnancies, the ones where I've gone on to have babies and not so for now I don't feel super worried but I am a bit. I peed with no hold on my other clear blue digi and frer right away but could only squeeze juuuust enough out to make the tests work and they came up 3+ and I can barely make out the control line on the other. I'll be 5w5d. What can I expect to see. off to google.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Praying all looks well on your scan tomorrow, Amber. Glad to hear it was a small amount and brown, though.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Disney, it was reddy brown but it wasn't terrifying. I pray all looks well and am so grateful they aren't making me wait until next week!


----------



## pinkpassion

at 5+5 You should see a yolk sac, possibly a fetal pole and possibly a heartbeat. But with my dd at that gestation they only saw a yolk sac measuring exactly 5+5. Don't panic if they don't see much!!!


----------



## zyara1981

@5stars Thank you so much!! I missed u too a lot!! 
So ladies if you remember how was your first beta? I spoke with nurse few hours ago and she told me mine came out great and that I should be thinking it might me 2 babies since is kind of high lol. That would be actually awesome. I have next beta till Monday to check how it progress. I am all over the moon now!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

That would be cool zyara! I'm no help as I never got betas drawn, they only did a pee test.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin I hope your pup is healing nicely. It's always hard when the fur babes get hurt :( 

Amber I'm sorry you're scared. I'm sure everything will be just fine on your scan tomorrow. 

Pink I'm sorry about your news too. 

My goodness ladies, we need to get our sh*t together! lol 

Zyara at least you are full of good news. Twins would be awesome. 

Afm I'm still on bed rest trying not to go crazy! Thank goodness for my kindle. On day 5 of 7 now and things have been good so hopefully they stay that way even after I start doing more.


----------



## pinkpassion

You're right hopeful, we do need to get our crap together. It's been a rough couple weeks for a lot of us!!!

Muffin I'm sorry about your little baby. It's surprising to me that he wasn't injured worse!!! I hope you are all adjusting well!!

Amber :coffee:, been up all night worried about you. Can't wait to hear about your scan!!!! :hugs:

FLArmy I hope you and little sweets are doing well!!!! :hugs:

Hopeful I'm so glad you are doing well on bedrest. I hope you get to get off it and all is well!! It does get really boring!!!!

Busy we miss you :hugs:

Pato how are you love?

5stars, excited for you. .. waiting for that bfp!!!

To the new bfp'ers I hope you are all feeling well!!!

Ccoast how are you?

Ashley, what nursery theme have you settled on?

Tie and Disney how are y'all hanging on? Getting impatient??

Have a great day y'all!! I'm waiting to hear from my dr after the final results come in on what the plan is for hospital or what!! I'm hoping there's still a chance of not being admitted for iv antibiotics. Just waiting on that last test.


----------



## Cornfieldland

zyara1981 said:


> @5stars Thank you so much!! I missed u too a lot!!
> So ladies if you remember how was your first beta? I spoke with nurse few hours ago and she told me mine came out great and that I should be thinking it might me 2 babies since is kind of high lol. That would be actually awesome. I have next beta till Monday to check how it progress. I am all over the moon now!!

My beta at 4wks or 14dpo it was 261. At 5weeks or 21 dpo it was 4119 :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm drinking hot lemon water with a shot of apple cider Vinegar thinking of you ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahaha... I haven't actually done the apple cider vinegar just yet... I probably should lol.. I've started everything else.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful glad the bed rest is almost over with. :)

Pink, doing well over here, just waiting for something to happen :laugh2:. Hope you get some good news today.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink hoping you don't have to go to the hospital for the antibiotics!!! I am ok, feeling pretty uncomfortable and really, really tired. I feel like all my energy (and nesting instinct) is gone. All I want to do is curl up in bed and go back to sleep. Kinda hard with a 4 and 2 yr old. Lol. I am just trying to do things in spurts and resting in between. Hoping she doesn't decide to wait too much longer!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy I am so glad you are feeling better!!! I am sorry nursing it going hard. Don't give up! You can do it! With my first, it was sooo hard. I had very flat nipples and that made latching sooo hard. I ended up having to pump for 15 minutes before nursing him, to get my nipples to come out. Lol. After awhile, I didn't have to anymore. And with my daughter, I didn't have any problems. The first two weeks are the hardest, but I promise it gets easier!!! So proud of you for doing it!!!

:hugs: thank you. I can get him to latch with the nipple guard when he does decide to latch.. The past 24 hrs has been a little better with it. 



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - What a birth story girlie. You sure went through A LOT and we haven't even seen the whole thing yet. I'm glad you're on ibuprofen now and your swelling is going down. I'm also happy to hear that you and DH are doing well. Baby boy will get with the program. He's just being stubborn.


The swelling is gone! Thank goodness my joints feel normal finally. 
Sweets is definitely stubborn like both his parents lol 



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Spent a nice weekend in Reno with our friends although I didn't feel well most of the time. Saturday night I had two bms (sorry for TMI) and after the strain I had some spotting again. Just right then right there though, nothing came before or after. I did a lot of reading and it seems to be fairly common... Still scared the crap out of me and I didn't sleep well. I'm waiting for my Doppler to arrive today so hopefully it's delivered and I can hear that little heartbeat.

I'm sorry you didn't feel well. I bet some of the spotting was caused from hemorrhoids. Hope your doppler comes and gives you some piece of mind.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Flarmy have you tried a nipple shield? I had to use them in the beginning with my daughter. I've got flat nipples as well and her mouth was just too tiny to latch very well and the shield helped. When she got a little bigger we were able to lose it and she latched after that. It's definitely not easy at first and takes a lot of practice. Just remember you and baby are both brand new to all of this and it won't come easily necessarily. You're doing great :hugs:. And if you end up having to feed him formula there's no harm in that either.

yes.. We started nipple shields in the hospital and it makes a ton of difference. 
:hugs: thanks



Cornfieldland said:


> I'm at fetal monitoring today because of my pain and raised bile acid. Baby seems to be just fine, getting bloods drawn, not much they can do besides that. I just wanted to make sure everything was ok. Baby's kicking away at the monitor.

I hope everything is ok and little kernel continues to be ok 



have hope said:


> All ladies!! I'm new to this post I been ttc for 2 years with no luck an I'm currently on cycle day 40 with no period an no bfp!! I have full cramps in my lower right side of stomach, no pre af spots skin is clear! I'm going out my mind!! I must say I had spotting at cd 15 16 16 an had the flu! Has anyone not got there bfp later than cd40! I'm booking to see the doctor next week so hopefully they can let me know what happening &#65533;&#65533; I normally have a 30-32 day cycle but last 2 months they have been 28 any advice would be so helpful xxxx

:flower: Welcome. I hope you find this to be a great support system. 
No advice unfortunately but here to help support in any way possible



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA if breastfeeding is something you want to do then persist with pumping and keep trying to baby to latch on even if you don'y have a successful breast feed that time you are stimulating your milk production by trying, it took my sister in law 3 months to establish breastfeeding and then she did so until he was 18 months old. Don't give up. Can anyone whip you up a batch of "lactation cookies". My SIL also had a very rough time with labour and that impacted on her ability to feed in the early days, it's more common than you'd think. Many people are in bed for weeks with full rest being waited on hand and foot after major abdominal surgery and we're expected to have been pregnant for 9 months, give birth via surgery, breastfeed and be sleep deprived and get on with it, it's a mean expectation and it's HARD. Enjoy your bubs and do your best love remember a fed baby is the goal for now, if you have the goal of breastfeeding just keep at it. xxx
> 
> Anytime I think of anything that has to do with BF I cry. but I have decided to try even harder, if possible. I'm working on trying to pump more and also trying to get him to latch for a little before supplementing. I managed to get him to latch and nurse for 10 minutes on one side last night before he fell asleep. An hour later got him to latch and nurse for 10 minutes on the other side before he got super frustrated, cried his lungs out, and just refused to relatch. At which point I broke down and gave him a 1oz bottle supplement. Seemed to work well because he then slept for 5 hours afterwards. Then this morning he latched and nursed for 20 minutes on one side before getting frustrated. Tried to get him to latch on the other side but he wasn't having it so I then supplemented 1oz of formula. it's now been 3 1/2 hours since he nursed and he's just stirring
> 
> Soooooooo........ "morning" sickness is here. I was actually sick 7 times in 2 hours. I have to say it's reassuring but ergh that doesn't count all the dry heave burps I had. Last time I eat a veggie burger in a long time!

oh man I"m sorry you're feeling sick but glad it's reassuring



Cornfieldland said:


> FLArmy I agree with Amber font give up! I know it can be frustrating at times. If he's getting bottle and breast he might make a fuss of it and refuse but keep trying! Don't feel like you are failing, it's really hard to be recovering, sleep deprived, and caring for a new baby. It will get easier I promise! Keep pumping and offering him ur breast don't give up. We are here for support :)

:hugs: sleep deprivation is a big factor i think



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm starting to suspect twins, either twins or the most powerful fetal pole in existence. lmbo

oh my twins would be so amazing



pinkpassion said:


> 25 week bumpdate!
> 
> Had my chiropractic appointment this morning and everything is good. Was adjusted and had my pelvis adjusted as well. I feel much better. It's crazy how out of alignment I can be and then the difference afterwards. O and I always get a full massage afterwards , super lovely!!!!

such a cute bump




pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy, don't give up!!! It is incredibly difficult sometimes. Can you get some mothers milk tea? It's sold in the tea section in the stores. It's got fenugreek to help increase milk supply. Little guy may be getting confused with the nipple and bottle. I don't have typical "flat" nipples but they still have my dd hell. I started pumping a bit to draw the nipple out and make it more prominent. This time I've found Lansinoh makes something called latch assist. I just got mine in, I ordered them on amazon! I think it's incredible. Does the suction like a pump but without removing milk . I will use it 10 minutes before latching this new baby and see how it goes. But I'm already using it to help draw my nipples out so that they will be Perkier for when she's born. I also resorted to a nipple shield with my dd in the first few months (before I knew about the pump trick ) it helped but was an absolute pain. But it worked! We weaned off after a bit. Also I found when dd was super hungry she would get irritated when I'd try to nurse and frustrated that she couldn't latch so she'd just cry. I found if I pumped and gave her some from the bottle first to get her hunger under control then switched to the breast she would latch much easier!!!

i'll look into the tea. thanks :hugs:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> In the name of science, I have depicted an exact replica of what I can only assume in going on in my uterus. This is of course precise and educational and should probably be published in medical journals for the pure authenticity. I have of course done this in 2d scan format as to not make already nauseous women feel worse by showing all the complex membranes in colour. If any of you should wish to share this wonderful art then I give my blessing, it's a moving subject.
> 
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha:



zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!! Hope you all doing great. Loved the pictures :)
> I had my beta this morning and they will also check for progesterone to make sure I'm not in need of some. They won't have results till tomorrow which seems so far away lol. So far my symptoms are breast sensitivity and I am so hungry and sleepy. I also got few headaches but I am scared to take any meds for it.
> I am so happy and excited and scared all at the same time. It feels like a dream and that I will wake up... Might be that our wait was quite long and that's why feels so unreal. Now we are praying is all healthy and all good.

I still feel like the entire thing is a dream. :flower:



frangi33 said:


> FLArmy don't give up were all here for you. I got a breast feeding lady from the hospital come and see me with dd and she helped identify our problem with latching. It was nice to get professional assistance an reassurance we were on the right track. Maybe you could get some similar support?

yeah we had the LC in our room for a total of 10 hours during our hospital stay. I also have an LC through WIC I can see anytime and i have her personal call # for after hours



muffinbabes4 said:


> My luvs I have to catch up later.. as if I wasn't busy enough, my 8 mo male Maltese got hit by a truck yesterday.. took him to animal er.. they put him under did surgery he is ok. But his leg got messed up terribly bad the skin got pulled back completely so I have to baby him and change his bandage every day for the next couple months..ugh so I will check in when I can
> Afm cd 2 had a 12 day lp
> 
> Luv u all will check in soon &#9825;

oh no! i'm so sorry! hope e recovers fadt. furbabies are just as much family as people :hugs:



TheTiebreaker said:


> AFM- had my appointment this morning. I am dilated to 3 cm!!! I was super shocked! I am still 50% effaced and my cervix is still pretty high (which I guess is normal in subsequent pregnancies). She said if we haven't delivered by Monday, she will strip my membranes. DH and I did bd after the appointment. I was kinda hoping it would start up some contractions, but nothing really so far. Guess we will wait and see how long it will be! Getting so excited! Oh and we officially decided that her name will be Memphis Rose. Can't wait to have her in my arms!

yay! getting close! beautiful name



zyara1981 said:


> So my beta came 1280 and progesterone 37 so Nurse said they want to see me until next Monday to re test. I'm super happy!! Now praying it all comes out great and numbers continue to increase and baby grows healthy..
> .

:happydance: awesome



pinkpassion said:


> So... just got done with my appointment and turns out this group B strep is resistant to the safe meds so the only thing they can use is iv antibiotics. So I'll have to be admitted sometime this week and started on iv antibiotics. It's really worrying me her talking about all the risks to me and baby :sad2:.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:it'll all work out



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA thinking of you and hoping you're getting stronger every single day. <3 please don't try to rush around when the pain eases -we all do it and it sets us back a whole week sometimes, take it easy don't let your mind trick you into thinking you're better than you are. xxxxx

lol you must have a crystal ball. I've been feeling better so started doing more and ended up paying for it yesterday with some pretty bad pain. 
dr said i could drive once off the oxy but i dont think he thought itd happen so soon so i'm going to wait another week before trying to drive xx



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ladies not a happy update,
> 
> Earlier I had a small bleed. it came at once and stopped immediately. It wasn't very fresh but rusty and tailed to brown. I rang the doctors and I have a scan booked for tomorrow morning. I'm so worried ladies. Why oh why can't it just be easy. <3

:hugs: and :dust: can't wait to hear about your scan



zyara1981 said:


> So ladies if you remember how was your first beta? I spoke with nurse few hours ago and she told me mine came out great and that I should be thinking it might me 2 babies since is kind of high lol. That would be actually awesome. I have next beta till Monday to check how it progress. I am all over the moon now!!

:dust:!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm I'm still on bed rest trying not to go crazy! Thank goodness for my kindle. On day 5 of 7 now and things have been good so hopefully they stay that way even after I start doing more.

I cannot imagine how stir crazy you must be feeling. 



pinkpassion said:


> FLArmy I hope you and little sweets are doing well!!!! :hugs:
> Have a great day y'all!! I'm waiting to hear from my dr after the final results come in on what the plan is for hospital or what!! I'm hoping there's still a chance of not being admitted for iv antibiotics. Just waiting on that last test.

:hugs: thanks!
hope things work out and antibiotics help! i don't know too much about gbs


----------



## FLArmyWife

The epidural was easy peasy. I really expected to have issues with it but I barely felt it go in and had almost instant relief. Within a few minutes the nurse was asking me if the contractions were more comfortable. I looked at her and said "I'm not sure.. am I having them?" lol sure enough I was but I wasn't feeling them at all.. not even pressure. Within a few moments though I told the nurse I felt really light headed and kinda weird. They checked my BP and it was pretty low. So they gave me something to help with that. It quickly went back to normal and I felt fine. We took my comfortability as an opportunity to get some rest. I'm not sure really what time, but probably only about an hour max after getting the epidural, the nurse came in and said my contractions weren't progressing and they were going to give me pitocin. I explained that my belly was SO itchy that I wanted to rip my skin off. She gave me some benadryl in my IV to help (which it never did), gave me the pitocin, and left again allowing me to sleep.
The next thing I know is the on call Dr was coming in and introducing himself. It was 11:30am. We talked about some of the wants I had and he explained a little more of what was going to happen since we hadn't taken a birthing class and he could tell we were nervous. As he went to leave the room I asked if he would be willing to check me since I hadn't been checked in 5 hours and they had given me pitocin (my contractions were in the 100s on the intensity thing on the monitor but I still wasn't feeling anything). He said sure and checked me. He said I was at a 6.. maybe a 7 but then he looked kinda curious and said "I'm going to get the ultrasound machine because that doesn't feel like a head.. I'm pretty sure that is a butt". He asked the nurse to get the U/S machine. they had some issues getting the first one they grabbed to turn on so then they got another one. He did a quick u/s [I honestly couldn't make out anything on it because he was so quick] and said "Yep.. that's a butt.. and that's a head [moving the wand to my upper stomach]". He handed over the wand then turned to us and explained that at that point trying to turn Aeneas wouldn't be an ideal move and that a c-section would be the best option.
I immediately started crying. My anxiety kicked into high gear. So many things ran through my mind. I knew everything I wanted for my delivery had just gone out the window. 

more to come


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy I am so glad the nursing is going better and that you are starting to feel better! Yay for no more swelling! You're birth story is so incredible to hear! I am so sorry you didn't get the birth you were hoping for, but so happy your little man is here safe and sound!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA oh goodness I can't believe you got that far until the breech was diagnosed. I'm so glad you've managed to nurse and top up I really hope you are ever so proud of your self! I'm proud of you it's no easy skill to master, well done. <3 No, I don't have a crystal ball just experience being a strong minded independent woman and I know you're the same . :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Scan: I'm sorry it's taken me ages!! 


When I arrived they said it's not hospital policy to scan me as I was under the 6 weeks. I was quite upset given my history and the fact I'd been booked in for one, so the nurse decided to ask if they would see me and they did. 
What they found

Intrauterine pregnancy 5.5weeks geststion with yolk sac and tiiiiiiiiiiiny fetal pole. I think she said 2mm. Over here they won't look or zoom in or take measurements until the next scan at 7 weeks. No cause for the bleed seen, no abnormalities seen, closed cervix and a pregnancy cyst on my left ovary -which she said is nothing to worry about. Anyone heard of that?

All in all, so far it looked like one very healthy early pregnancy. <3 <3 <3 It was so nice to see "stuff" inside the gestational sac this time. <3 Thank you all for your thoughts and thinking of me. Seems so far all is well <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats Amber, beautiful news!! The pregnancy cyst is the "corpus luteum" it is where the egg popped out of and is what is supporting the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. Completely normal and great sign!! So so so so so glad you got a good scan!! When is your next scan??


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink, you're so knowledgeable, thank you xxxx

My next scan Is the 17th 8.15am I will be 7 weeks and 5 days and should get a picture. I'm beyond thrilled with the scan today, after last year seeing nothing in the sac it was wonderful today. I also know why I'm getting this left sided ache now too. xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber that is such wonderful news!!!! I am happy for you! I bet that was awesome seeing that teeny tiny, precious baby in there! &#128149;&#128516;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

it was Tie xxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad you got good news today Amber, looking forward to your next scan <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Disney x


----------



## pinkpassion

It's so quiet lately where is everyone?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im here Pink just slowly counting down the days until I can try again :coffee:...but yea I thought the same thing, ladies what's going on, please don't leave before we all get our BFPs:winkwink:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm here for the long haul ;) even after baby because I'll be waiting on #3 :rofl:


----------



## 5starsplus1

lol ok Pink but this is my last one lol...I will sit back and cheer you ladies on after my little bean!


----------



## FLArmyWife

TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy I am so glad the nursing is going better and that you are starting to feel better! Yay for no more swelling! You're birth story is so incredible to hear! I am so sorry you didn't get the birth you were hoping for, but so happy your little man is here safe and sound!

Thanks. each day is a process and it still makes me cry to think back about the birth.. I told dh I feel almost like the pregnancy never happened (not sure if I had already posted about that)



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA oh goodness I can't believe you got that far until the breech was diagnosed. I'm so glad you've managed to nurse and top up I really hope you are ever so proud of your self! I'm proud of you it's no easy skill to master, well done. <3 No, I don't have a crystal ball just experience being a strong minded independent woman and I know you're the same . :)

:blush: probably partly my fault. we would have known a few days before hand but we chose to cancel the dr appointment due to finances. but if we'd kept it we would have known and maybe could have tried to turn him :shrug:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Scan: I'm sorry it's taken me ages!!
> 
> 
> When I arrived they said it's not hospital policy to scan me as I was under the 6 weeks. I was quite upset given my history and the fact I'd been booked in for one, so the nurse decided to ask if they would see me and they did.
> What they found
> 
> Intrauterine pregnancy 5.5weeks geststion with yolk sac and tiiiiiiiiiiiny fetal pole. I think she said 2mm. Over here they won't look or zoom in or take measurements until the next scan at 7 weeks. No cause for the bleed seen, no abnormalities seen, closed cervix and a pregnancy cyst on my left ovary -which she said is nothing to worry about. Anyone heard of that?
> 
> All in all, so far it looked like one very healthy early pregnancy. <3 <3 <3 It was so nice to see "stuff" inside the gestational sac this time. <3 Thank you all for your thoughts and thinking of me. Seems so far all is well <3

:happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited for you!



pinkpassion said:


> I'm here for the long haul ;) even after baby because I'll be waiting on #3 :rofl:

:haha: 

I hope all our ladies are well. 

AFM: hello rollercoaster of hormones. At 1am this morning I laid in bed wanting to just say "I give up.. I'm not going to breastfeed" but I decided I was just tired and needed sleep before making a decision. Woke up at 5:30 and 6:30 and got Sweets to latch and nurse for 10 minutes each time. Makes me feel a little better that he'll latch IF I catch him early enough. Like when he just starts to stir. If he even remotely gets to the point of crying he won't latch.
anyways, at 6:30 after nursing he was still fussy and hungry so I went ahead and gave him the bottle because he wouldn't relatch. My goal for the next few days is to get him to latch and attempt to nurse for each feeding. If he falls asleep or unlatches and doesn't fuss then :thumbup: but if he does unlatch after a while and gets to that point of frustration, crying, turning his entire body red then I'll give him the supplement. 
I had a WIC appointment yesterday to add little man and when there they weighed me and checked my iron. My iron came back at an 8.6 so I have to get rechecked every visit now. But my yay moment was learning I am down 16lbs already. I am feeling pretty good other than some slight sleep deprivation.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy good for you for sticking to it!!! Keep pressing on, he will get it!!! Can you pump and give him that instead of formula? I just know some women have a problem with supply when supplementing. But you need to do what is best for you!!! If you can pump or get him to nurse more frequently it will increase your supply!!

I'm so thankful for all you ladies. I had a crazy day yesterday. EVERYTHING that could go wrong, went wrong. And it didn't help that I was an emotional wreck as yesterday was the dd of our little one we lost in July!! Such a hard time!!

One thing I have to tell you about is the snake fiasco that happened yesterday :wacko:... It was super scary and stressful for me! So I'll start by saying that I always walk during the day. 1.1 miles with dd after nap time around 2-3 and then we do the same thing when dh gets home in the evening. So the night before last, it was quite warm that day. So during our walk we saw 3 (THREE) copperheads. Not uncommon as we see them here a lot. But two were little babies and one was quite big, dead in the road. So yesterday was colder, in the 50's but I still knew to be careful. I saw one right away, in the road and decided to watch closely from then on. Well we got half way through my walk (we were on the sidewalk, I was pushing dd in the umbrella stroller and the dog sits in her lap) and all of a sudden I felt something go WHACK on my shoe and I looked down and it was a snake, just bit my shoe. He was in the crack of the sidewalk and I'd stepped on his tail, about 12 inches long but not big, little. It looked like a copperhead but I never know unless my dh is there to see. So I started freaking out, naturally, that maybe this snake got me somehow and I'm half a mile from home with dd and our dog and what am I going to do?! So I snapped a pic and sent it to dh, he said the picture isn't clear enough, could be a copperhead or could be a brown snake, but that if I was bit I'd know about it! So that made me feel a little better. Anyway we walked the rest of the way home in the road because there isn't a place for them to hide. When I got home I thoroughly inspected my legs and feet. I am fine obviously. But scared the crap out of me! Anyway her's a pic of the little bugger!
 



Attached Files:







20160203_145156.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink, kudos for keeping your cool enough to get a pic and not immediately call 911. I don't mind snakes but if I thought I'd been bit I would have had a panic attack.
SOOOO glad you, your dd, your pup, and your bean are all ok!

I just nursed for 10 minutes then he got frustrated so my mom fed him the bottle. I decided to try and pump for how next bottle. My bbs are so soft/empty that I couldn't get the pump to suction at all let alone draw milk. Both sides were a fail. Going to hopefully get some mothers milk tea today and see if it helps


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg pink that's scary! Crazy that there is so many snakes around, but it is Texas. Can ur daughter even play in ur yard without worry? 

Amber congrats on the scan, that's awesome :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Well I'm still around as usual :haha:. 

FLArmy you're doing great, the first couple weeks are the hardest for sure. I'm proud of you for sticking to the nursing even though it's not going quite as well as you hoped... A lot of women throw in the towel right away! I took fenugreek capsules when I nursed my DD and they seemed to help when she got older and my supply was trying to diminish...

Pink OMG at the snake thing. We get a lot of rattlers around here in the summer and it's my biggest fear that someone will get bit! Idk how you put up with them even during the winter. Glad he only got your shoe.

My ticker has fried chicken on it now... Now I want KFC for dinner tonight... :laugh2:


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy. Pump even if you don't get anything, do it regularly because that's the only way your body will know it needs to make more.. it's a demand thing. if you are demanding it, it has to increase supply to meet demand. so as often as you can get lo to suckle or pump!!! Good job at keeping up with it!!! :hugs:

We have an outside cat that generally keeps them away. He is a good kitty. Kills them and drops them at our back door :wacko: :dohh: .. so our back yard is generally safe, although I am always careful and we watch closely. DH is always finding something at least once in the summer to show me!!! I don't like it, but it comes with the place we live. It is scary and I was so scared. You know how they always say keep calm if you are ever bitten by a snake... YEAH RIGHT.. how is that even possible?!?!?! He got my SHOE and I was freaking out. My heart was beating out of my chest, I was breathing hard.. That venom would have been coursing all through my body before I'd gotten home and gotten it taken care of.. or before the ambulance could have gotten there!! Crazy stuff !!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney... now I want fried chicken :rofl: Love me some kfc!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello Wonderful Ladies. Last few days were super busy and I haven't been able to post. My work has me in training for the week so I don't control my time. 

Pink - OMG Girl!!! I would be moving in a quick heartbeat. I am terrified of wild snakes. You're amazing to keep your composure to take a picture of it and all! How scary!

FLArmy - You're such a strong and amazing woman to keep going and trying! Sometimes you don't even know where you get the strength but you do. I'm so impressed and proud :hugs:

5Stars - Love, nobody is going anywhere until you get that BFP! We're all here for you to root and cheer and wait for your LO.

Ashley - Love the name you picked out!

Tie - Love your name as well. So beautiful!

Corn - Hope you're doing better my darling.

Hopeful - Just about done with that bed rest? I bet that drove you crazy!

Disney - Can't wait to meet baby #3! :kiss:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - AARG, I clicked reply too early! I'm so sorry about your fur baby. I hope that the treatment is helping. How awful and stressful. My warmest thoughts are with you. 

AFM: The spotting thankfully stopped after Saturday. I received the Doppler on Monday and was able to find the heartbeat :happydance: for a little bit. Yesterday when I got home I was bursting I needed to pee so bad so I tried to Doppler again and found it right away :cloud9: It was stressful when I couldn't find it for DH but overall I have to say I like knowing that I can get some reassurance. My next appointment isn't until 2/17.


----------



## Disneymom1129

So glad the spotting has stopped Mrs MB! And yay for dopplers... They are so amazing for peace of mind!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi Ladies

Fla, well done for the perseverance and getting through a rough night. :)

Pink oh goodness me I'd have been scared too. 

Disney lol about the KFC hehe

Mrs MB how beautiful that you heard little bubs heartbeat <3 

AFM, I had my midwife appointment just now, just finished filling in all the paperwork, feeling very very real now after the scan yesterday and this today. I've worked with the midwife briefly when I was training, the one who booked me today so that was lovely. I have a strong feeling I will see lots of people I've worked with and trained with haha.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I'm sorry, I totally didn't mean to not mention you in my morning post. I was checking in frantically yesterday to see if you posted an updated. Congratulations on a healthy little bean growing! So glad your scan was good and today's appointment gave you even more reassurance!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs. MB that's so great you great to hear the heart beat :) I remember how special it was to find it the first time and I'm so glad I bought one. It's been a life saver when I've felt anxious!

FLArmy I saw that tea the other day at my drug store in the health and vitimin area so hopefully you can find it! Ur doing great! I'm glad u have ur mom for support.

Pink ur a brave girl hoping on those walks despite snakes galore! I lived in Texas for three months one summer as a child. Now the most dangerous things on my walks are ice ;) had tons for freezing rain yesterday. 

Disney I think our tickers would make a great fattening meal! Fried chicken and cheese cake! With my gall bladder killing me I can't much much fat :( or do much without pain. Trying to work my two days a week and do things here and there on my days off. Looking forward to summer and having cheeseburgers again!


----------



## pinkpassion

ugh.. cheesecake.... I'm drooling.. I just indulged in some chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream .. It was awesome!!!! 

I just called my dr because I still haven't heard anything and the nurse was so nice and laughed and was like, "well... you haven't heard anything because neither have we!" :dohh: I feel like such a neurotic nut case :rofl:.. I just feel like I'm on pins and needles over here and not knowing is driving me insane. AND I don't understand why it's taking so long..


----------



## frangi33

Ugh I hope you hear soon pink. You were v brave with the snake incident. I was reading what happened and said out loud "oh my gosh!" my husband who was sat next to me was saying "what what?" he was shocked too! 

Disney I'm with you on the fenugreek it worked well for me too. I hope the regular pumping gets you a good supply FLArmy keep going girl you're doing so well x 

Amber yay for the positive scan im so happy for you x

Mrs mb I'm glad you've heard you're little bean on the Doppler. Mines been quiet the last 2 days since I got back from my work travels. Perhaps lo is having a growth spurt as I felt enormous when I woke this morning like I'd gone up a clothes size in one night! I swear my belly button is on its way to popping out. 

I love this group 5stars not going anywhere ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

So I researched mothers milk and everything says it tastes like licorice. I hate licorice. :(

Also have tried twice to pump and it won't even create a suction seal anymore :'(


----------



## Cornfieldland

https://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=com_content&id=21:herbal-remedies-for-milk-supply&Itemid=17

FLArmy there is some supplements too from what I see, I think I saw some capsules for milk supply at the drug store. Sorry it's been so rough :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes it does taste like licorice. I also hate licorice but I just made it in a very small amount of water and let it steep nice and strong and just gulped it!!! I'm so sorry you are struggling. I wish there was something to say or do to make it better!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy- the suction part of the pump (the part that goes on your breast) might be the wrong size. There are some that are made wider and some skinnier. I would call the lactation consultant at the hospital or the Le Leche League hotline and ask what could be causing it. There are even some lactation consultants that will come out to your house. I know it seems like such a pain, but if you can get it figured out, the rest of nursing will get easier! I am so proud of you for still working on it! You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks for the compliment on the name ladies! We love it :D I got his "first day" onesie in the mail the other day and I'm soooo excited for him to wear it! I'm just waiting on the little matching beanie I ordered to get here too.
My MIL is coming to visit for a week on Wednesday and after she leaves we are finally starting on the nursery! I can't wait to get going on it!

*FLArmy *- have you looked into lactation cookies? I have a really really good recipe that's super easy to make and that helps a ton with milk production. It tastes amazing too. Even my hubby was sneaking a few cookies here and there :haha: Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: The spotting thankfully stopped after Saturday. I received the Doppler on Monday and was able to find the heartbeat :happydance: for a little bit. Yesterday when I got home I was bursting I needed to pee so bad so I tried to Doppler again and found it right away :cloud9: It was stressful when I couldn't find it for DH but overall I have to say I like knowing that I can get some reassurance. My next appointment isn't until 2/17.


:happydance:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Fla, well done for the perseverance and getting through a rough night. :)
> 
> AFM, I had my midwife appointment just now, just finished filling in all the paperwork, feeling very very real now after the scan yesterday and this today. I've worked with the midwife briefly when I was training, the one who booked me today so that was lovely. I have a strong feeling I will see lots of people I've worked with and trained with haha.

Thanks.. if only rough nights were farther apart





pinkpassion said:


> ugh.. cheesecake.... I'm drooling.. I just indulged in some chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream .. It was awesome!!!!
> 
> I just called my dr because I still haven't heard anything and the nurse was so nice and laughed and was like, "well... you haven't heard anything because neither have we!" :dohh: I feel like such a neurotic nut case :rofl:.. I just feel like I'm on pins and needles over here and not knowing is driving me insane. AND I don't understand why it's taking so long..

I hope you hear something today



Cornfieldland said:


> https://www.nbci.ca/index.php?option=com_content&id=21:herbal-remedies-for-milk-supply&Itemid=17
> 
> FLArmy there is some supplements too from what I see, I think I saw some capsules for milk supply at the drug store. Sorry it's been so rough :(

:hugs: Thank you



pinkpassion said:


> Yes it does taste like licorice. I also hate licorice but I just made it in a very small amount of water and let it steep nice and strong and just gulped it!!! I'm so sorry you are struggling. I wish there was something to say or do to make it better!!

Just having a place to vent helps. I was reading the instructions and it said steep 2 bags at once.. and drink 3-4 cups a day! I was doing the math and with only 16 bags in a package it'd only last like 2 days at that rate lol... do you do it that way or just use 1 bag 1 time a day?



TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy- the suction part of the pump (the part that goes on your breast) might be the wrong size. There are some that are made wider and some skinnier. I would call the lactation consultant at the hospital or the Le Leche League hotline and ask what could be causing it. There are even some lactation consultants that will come out to your house. I know it seems like such a pain, but if you can get it figured out, the rest of nursing will get easier! I am so proud of you for still working on it! You are doing an amazing job!

oh it was working perfect up until yesterday.. I found a tear in the rubber seal thing this morning so it looks like that is the culprit.. or so I hope.




ashleyg said:


> *FLArmy *- have you looked into lactation cookies? I have a really really good recipe that's super easy to make and that helps a ton with milk production. It tastes amazing too. Even my hubby was sneaking a few cookies here and there :haha: Let me know if you're interested!

I talked to my mom about some last night. I love baking and would love to try and make some, just need to find a good recipe. 



So yesterday I tried to nurse him anytime he started to stir around feeding time frame (so like every 3 hours or so). I got him to nurse 5 times throughout the day.. for a short 10 minutes each time.. but hey it's something. 2 times he fell asleep after nursing and slept for an hour before waking extremely frustrated and hungry and refusing to relatch.. hopefully if we can keep it up it'll help bring some milk in. 

I had a MASSIVE migraine last night and was in tears because Sweets had an upset tummy and wouldn't sleep more than 5 minutes from 9pm to midnight.. so I finally gave in to my mom and sisters offer and let them take care of him for the night. DH hasn't been feeling well so we both really needed some decent sleep. Neither or us have slept more than 2 hours at a time since the 23rd. mom took him around 12:30 this morning and I didn't want up until 7am.. so it was nice to get a good stint of sleep, although I'll openly say I wanted to just roll over and go back to sleep as I'm still tired. but I felt terrible just leaving him to my family to care for so I forced myself to get up. He's sound asleep in the pack n play so I probably should have gone back to sleep on the couch but now he's due to eat again in an hour and not really worth attempting to fall asleep 

I'm down to taking the ibuprofen every 12 hours instead of every 8.. though I probably should still be doing every 8 because I woke up this morning feeling like I'd busted open the incision. 

tomorrow we have an appointment to get some newborn photos done.. but it's back in Orlando (was a gift to us) so hopefully that goes well


hope all you ladies have a great Friday and thank you all for being so supportive through this journey


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I only used 6 out of the 10 bags. I did 2 at once and did it 3 times. It helped a lot!!! I was able to make it really strong and just gulp it all down really fast, they also say to add honey if you dont like the taste but I DISPISE honey so that was not an option for me!!!


Well... Ladies.. I'm REALLY hoping to hear something today. I finished the antibiotics they had be on but I still don't feel "better".. so I don't know :shrug: I am half expecting them to tell me it didn't work because of the way I feel, but hopeful it did because I don't have time to go to the hospital :winkwink:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy yeah, I bet that's what it is. Crazy a tiny, little plastic seal can break the suction! 

Pink I hope the antibiotics actually worked and that you get to stay out of the hospital!!! FX! 

Feeling like labor could set in any time now. The last two days, baby girl has felt soooo low! I am having enormous amounts of pressure in my pelvic area. It hurts sooo much when I walk, roll over in bed, and get dressed. Hubby and I dtd last night and it felt WAY different. Sorry if tmi! I was hoping it would kick start labor, but no such luck! Gonna get my house cleaned back up today and hope she decides to come soon! I am so anxious and excited...oh and very impatient!!!! Just want her here!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

O wow TIE!!!! I am so excited for you.. It really could be any time!!! Get on those hands and knees and scrub the floor :rofl: :haha: Get that little girl moving!!!! I can't wait for her to be here I can only imagine how you are feeling!!! 

It really will be any day now for Disney and Tie and hopeful is right there behind!!!! The race is on!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

so exciting tie.. anytime now!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks guys! Yeah I have had a huge burst of energy today! I have done dishes, laundry, cleaned up all the kids stuff, and just finished vacuuming, and there is still more I am planning on doing after I get the kids down for naps. I am hoping all this movement will get the contractions started! It's my bday today, and I think it would be so cool to share it with this lo. It probably won't happen, but it would be awesome!


----------



## frangi33

Wow all that energy tie you go girl!x


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy birthday tie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frangi33

Oh yeah happy birthday!!!


----------



## busytulip

Hey ladies I know it's been awhile since I last posted, I apologize. I'm still following along though.

Congrats Amber, amazing news!
Pink I hope you hear back soon-and that snake story...FREAKY!
Corn I hope you are feeling okay hun.
Tasha your LO is so sweet!
Muffin I hope your fur-baby is getting better

I'm excited too see more newborn pics and birth stories start to roll in.
Not leaving anyone out personally, thinking of you all.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy you're doing great! If he was nursing and fell asleep I'd say he was able to get enough milk to make him content. Yay! 

Pink hope you hear something today!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIE! Hope you have a great day and hope labor isn't too far off :). Happy single digits :happydance:

Busy hope you're well too :hugs:. How's little bean doing? Have you had your first appt yet? How did you end up telling your hubby? :flower:

AFM- today's accomplishment: car seat is officially in the car :laugh2:. Baby's bag is packed as well as mine. So now I'm just going to try and do more cleaning around the house to kill time. Lots of Braxton hicks yesterday but not as much today. I'd REALLY love for her to come next week because the weather is supposed to be beautiful! 70s all week. Even this weekend would be nice :blush: since DD has a three-day weekend.


----------



## pinkpassion

Results are still not in ughhhhhhhhhhh.. well I guess this means I get to enjoy my weekend. They BETTER be in by Monday or Muffin I'ma need your bat!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Tie- I had a sudden burst of energy/restlessness the night before Sweets came :winkwink:

Disney- yay. hope she comes soon


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Tie & disney I'm really looking forward to some beautiful newborn photos soon! :happydance: 

Flarmy I'm sorry things have been rough. You're doing so good though and that son of yours makes me melt! Hopefully you settle into normalcy soon. 

I have some awesome news: 

1. I have the okay to go about daily activities! I'm still supposed to take things easy but I don't have to stay on the couch all day anymore. 

2. We just got a house!! We had put an offer on it two weeks ago and got beat out but the other buyer backed out and they came back and asked if we were still interested. We are so excited, it's perfect for us. 

I know I'm missing all sorts of people but I'm so excited that I can't think lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful congrats on the house that's awesome!! And that's great you can get off the couch again!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey lovely ladies, today (it's 3am here) is babies due date. Had a small cry yesterday and hubby and I agreed to go for a walk along the beach today with the kids a flask of hot coco and the Frisbee. It's going to be windy a day freezing so we will wrap up warm and hopefully get some much needed zen and energy from nature to blow away the cobwebs. I hope this post isn't depressing, that's not my intention I'm just sharing. :) xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Busy! Missed you on here! Hope you're doing well! 

Pink sorry you're results aren't in yet! How frustrating!!! Well, try to relax this weekend. 

Amber I am so sorry about it being babys due date. Wish I could give you a huge hug! So glad you and your family are able to do something together to help you feel better. Stay warm! 

Flarmy I am hoping this sudden burst of energy and nesting is a sign she is coming soon! She is sitting soooo low and I am having some period like cramps. My contractions aren't consistent at all yet, though.


----------



## busytulip

Amber~ huge :hug: 

Hopeful~ that's so much wonderful news! :dance:

Ahhh Pink~ that's awful :( I hope that you are still able to enjoy the weekend.

Eeek Tie~ not long now :) Oh and happy (belated) birthday, I hope it was wonderful

Disney~ so kind of you to ask. Unfortunately things aren't going very well. I've been put on pelvic rest and told not to do any heavy lifting. Monday I'll go in for some more lab work.
So exciting for you to have your bags packed and the car seat installed!


----------



## frangi33

Hopeful that's great news on both fronts! 

Amber I hope you have a lovely day and find the Zen you need

Pink that's so frustrating that you've not heard anything yet! 

Poor you busy how come you need to go on pelvic rest?

Afm I've not felt lo move since I landed back in the UK on tues and my bump has shrunk. I kinda think baby has moved back into my pelvis, not sure if that's normal for this stage? I spoke to a midwife who told me they can't do anything unless I have pains or cramping. Having these regular movements until now has turned out to be a bit of a curse as several quiet days have got me worried.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber I hope you have a nice day. The days that mean something are very hard. Be kind to yourself <3 

Busy that's not the update I was hoping to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear that. 

Frangi the early days are so frustrating. Baby still has so much room that sometimes you just can't feel movement. I'm sure your little nugget is just fine. It would be nice if they'd check you though to give you piece of mind, bummer that they aren't willing to.


----------



## zyara1981

Hi everyone!! Hope u all doing great today.
Amber sending you lots of love!!
How you all doing?

We are 5 weeks and 5 days today and Monday we have second blood test to check hormone levels. Then they will tell when we can have first sono. I have the worst sinus infection ever, started last nigh and couldn't sleep at all. My RE office is close and I have no place to reach them so I came to a clinic and I'm currently waiting to be seen. I am scared, is it safe to take medication while I'm only not even 6 weeks? What if we harm or affect pregnancy? I'm so scare but also I feel so sick and I'm worry it will only get worst...
I wonder why my body can not stay away of sickness for the next 9 months hehehehe...


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Disney~ so kind of you to ask. Unfortunately things aren't going very well. I've been put on pelvic rest and told not to do any heavy lifting. Monday I'll go in for some more lab work.
> So exciting for you to have your bags packed and the car seat installed!

Sorry to hear :(. Hope the pelvic rest does the trick and that little bean is doing well. Please keep us updated! 


frangi33 said:


> Hopeful that's great news on both fronts!
> 
> Amber I hope you have a lovely day and find the Zen you need
> 
> Pink that's so frustrating that you've not heard anything yet!
> 
> Poor you busy how come you need to go on pelvic rest?
> 
> Afm I've not felt lo move since I landed back in the UK on tues and my bump has shrunk. I kinda think baby has moved back into my pelvis, not sure if that's normal for this stage? I spoke to a midwife who told me they can't do anything unless I have pains or cramping. Having these regular movements until now has turned out to be a bit of a curse as several quiet days have got me worried.

14 weeks is still sooo early to even feel movement to begin with. They could be kicking up a storm and you could very well not even feel it. And bump shrinkage could be from your first trimester bloat going down. I think kick counts don't even count until around 20 weeks! My point is that I'm sure your little one is doing just fine :). 


zyara1981 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope u all doing great today.
> Amber sending you lots of love!!
> How you all doing?
> 
> We are 5 weeks and 5 days today and Monday we have second blood test to check hormone levels. Then they will tell when we can have first sono. I have the worst sinus infection ever, started last nigh and couldn't sleep at all. My RE office is close and I have no place to reach them so I came to a clinic and I'm currently waiting to be seen. I am scared, is it safe to take medication while I'm only not even 6 weeks? What if we harm or affect pregnancy? I'm so scare but also I feel so sick and I'm worry it will only get worst...
> I wonder why my body can not stay away of sickness for the next 9 months hehehehe...

Well there are plenty of antibiotics that are considered safe for pregnancy, and that's what they will prescribe you. I hope you feel better!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

So I had been in such a hurry to have this baby, but now my daughter is sick. I am thinking she has a sinus infection or is developing one. Now I am thinking it's going to be better if this baby waits awhile! Really hoping she wakes up feeling better in the morning. Otherwise, we will be making a trip to the dr on Monday and hoping the baby holds off until the antibiotics can kick in. &#128533;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry to hear your daughter is sick, Tie. My daughter is as well and I've been having the saaaame thoughts. 

If anyone's planning on watching the Super Bowl, hope your team wins :laugh2:. We're going to a party, but I only go for the food and company. I'll be trying to eat all the spicy stuff... :winkwink:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh goodness where is everyone :( 

Firstly Thank you all for the love, we didn't manage to get to the beach the weather was disgusting all day. We took the children to a indoor trampoline park it was busy, stressful, and the smell of the frying food there had me pacing trying not to be sick. The kids had a great time on the trampolines as it was away from all the chaos and we did manage to secure a quiet spot around a corner away from it all. I find public places like that so stressful I can't even answer simple questions I can't talk my eyes are wide it's so overwhelming BUT the kids jumped around like crazy and loved it. 

Then we went to see my mum, that was lovely then I was thinking about what I could eat at 5pm and it was 9am I last had toast and my brother text and said my SIL had just finished cooking chicken broth (my recipe) would I like some..... like a shot I was at their house devouring that yummy broth. mmmmm. 

All in all it was uneventful good quality family day. <3

How is everyone, pato, mummafrog, muffin haven't seen you in a while.

Disney and Tie I hope your little girls feel better really soon and bubs gives you a few days grace period for them to heal. I can't believe how close you both are.... we should be in full blown labour watch with you both. Any signs? xxxxx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney sorry your daughter is sick, too! So not fun!!! Hope she gets better soon. 

Thanks Amber! Hope she starts feeling better soon too! I was planning on having my OB strip my membranes tomorrow at my appointment, but now I am going to wait and see how my daughter feels to decide. If she is still sick, I will probably not have her strip them. That way, if the baby waits a few days, my daughter might be better. Such a bummer though, I was really gearing myself up for possibly having this baby tomorrow! I have been feeling LOTS of pressure and pain in my pubic bone area. I have also had more bowel movements lately (sorry tmi). Keep thinking it will be soon and then nothing happens. Lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy I'm sorry things have been rough. You're doing so good though and that son of yours makes me melt! Hopefully you settle into normalcy soon.
> 
> I have some awesome news:
> 
> 1. I have the okay to go about daily activities! I'm still supposed to take things easy but I don't have to stay on the couch all day anymore.
> 
> 2. We just got a house!! We had put an offer on it two weeks ago and got beat out but the other buyer backed out and they came back and asked if we were still interested. We are so excited, it's perfect for us.
> l

so glad you're off bed rest and HUGE congrats on the house!!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey lovely ladies, today (it's 3am here) is babies due date. Had a small cry yesterday and hubby and I agreed to go for a walk along the beach today with the kids a flask of hot coco and the Frisbee. It's going to be windy a day freezing so we will wrap up warm and hopefully get some much needed zen and energy from nature to blow away the cobwebs. I hope this post isn't depressing, that's not my intention I'm just sharing. :) xx xx xx xx xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



TheTiebreaker said:


> Flarmy I am hoping this sudden burst of energy and nesting is a sign she is coming soon! She is sitting soooo low and I am having some period like cramps. My contractions aren't consistent at all yet, though.

I wasn't having any contractions lol



busytulip said:


> Unfortunately things aren't going very well. I've been put on pelvic rest and told not to do any heavy lifting. Monday I'll go in for some more lab work.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



frangi33 said:


> Afm I've not felt lo move since I landed back in the UK on tues and my bump has shrunk. I kinda think baby has moved back into my pelvis, not sure if that's normal for this stage? I spoke to a midwife who told me they can't do anything unless I have pains or cramping. Having these regular movements until now has turned out to be a bit of a curse as several quiet days have got me worried.

:hugs: it'll be ok. I know it's hard to worry but you're still early and little bean has so much room to move at this point. he/she is probably just in a position where you can't feel movements



zyara1981 said:


> We are 5 weeks and 5 days today and Monday we have second blood test to check hormone levels. Then they will tell when we can have first sono. I have the worst sinus infection ever, started last nigh and couldn't sleep at all. My RE office is close and I have no place to reach them so I came to a clinic and I'm currently waiting to be seen. I am scared, is it safe to take medication while I'm only not even 6 weeks? What if we harm or affect pregnancy? I'm so scare but also I feel so sick and I'm worry it will only get worst...
> I wonder why my body can not stay away of sickness for the next 9 months hehehehe...

Hope you feel better soon.
I'm sure the drs will not give you anything that would negatively effect little bean, but when in doubt get a second opinion



TheTiebreaker said:


> So I had been in such a hurry to have this baby, but now my daughter is sick. I am thinking she has a sinus infection or is developing one. Now I am thinking it's going to be better if this baby waits awhile! Really hoping she wakes up feeling better in the morning. Otherwise, we will be making a trip to the dr on Monday and hoping the baby holds off until the antibiotics can kick in. &#128533;

oh no. hope she feels better soon!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Sorry to hear your daughter is sick, Tie. My daughter is as well and I've been having the saaaame thoughts.
> 
> If anyone's planning on watching the Super Bowl, hope your team wins :laugh2:. We're going to a party, but I only go for the food and company. I'll be trying to eat all the spicy stuff... :winkwink:

I'm sorry your daughter is sick. hope she feels better soon and doesn't pass it to anyone



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh goodness where is everyone :(
> 
> Firstly Thank you all for the love, we didn't manage to get to the beach the weather was disgusting all day. We took the children to a indoor trampoline park it was busy, stressful, and the smell of the frying food there had me pacing trying not to be sick. The kids had a great time on the trampolines as it was away from all the chaos and we did manage to secure a quiet spot around a corner away from it all. I find public places like that so stressful I can't even answer simple questions I can't talk my eyes are wide it's so overwhelming BUT the kids jumped around like crazy and loved it.
> 
> Then we went to see my mum, that was lovely then I was thinking about what I could eat at 5pm and it was 9am I last had toast and my brother text and said my SIL had just finished cooking chicken broth (my recipe) would I like some..... like a shot I was at their house devouring that yummy broth. mmmmm.
> 
> All in all it was uneventful good quality family day. <3

:hugs: I'm glad you were able to do something to get your mind off the day but sorry you had some anxiety from the situation. 



TheTiebreaker said:


> Thanks Amber! Hope she starts feeling better soon too! I was planning on having my OB strip my membranes tomorrow at my appointment, but now I am going to wait and see how my daughter feels to decide. If she is still sick, I will probably not have her strip them. That way, if the baby waits a few days, my daughter might be better. Such a bummer though, I was really gearing myself up for possibly having this baby tomorrow! I have been feeling LOTS of pressure and pain in my pubic bone area. I have also had more bowel movements lately (sorry tmi). Keep thinking it will be soon and then nothing happens. Lol.

hope your daughter is feeling better and that little bean comes when most convenient


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks for the love FLA, but how are you doing?

Tie, just do whatever you feel is right at the time, we can't control everything can we. It does sound like a good strip would get you going though, you sound very ready. Saying that I was ready with my son from 37 weeks and he came at 42weeks plus 1 day. A rocket wouldn't have got him out.


----------



## pinkpassion

Good Morning ladies......... AND HAPPY DOUBLE DIGITS TO ME AND BABY!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

I hope everyone is doing well.. this thread has gone so quiet!!! 

I hope your daughters are feeling better disney and tie!!!

Hopeful so Happy for you about the house!!! That's always so exciting!!!!

Flarmy How are you?

Amber BIG :hugs: Glad your kiddos had fun on the trampolines!!! The beach sounded lovely!!!

5stars, muffin, pato.. how are you all what days are you gals on?

Corn, where you been, how you and little guy doing?

Busy, thinking of you!!!! :hugs:

Ccoast and frangi how are you guys feeling?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks ladies! My daughter is still sleeping right now, but we didn't give her any cough medicine and she slept all night! Didn't wake up a single time. I am hoping when she wakes up she is still doing good. I was up super late last night, thinking I was in labor. I was having very strong contractions. The kind that wrap around starting at my back and go around to the front. I was sure it was the real thing! They eventually slowed down and turned into nothing, though! I was so bummed out!!! I even put on all my makeup! So if my daughter is feeling better, I will probably go ahead and have her strip my membranes. I think you're right Amber, I think I am very ready and that it would definitely work! I will let you all know for sure what I decide to do. My appointment is in four hours.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck Tie <3 If you can manage some nipple stimulation or DTD afterwards that should help too. :)


----------



## Pato

Gm Lovelies one and all...Yes it has indeed been quiet lately, understandably so but I have been keeping up with the reading just not posting much.

Tie and Disney I do hope your baby girls are and will feel better soon. You are both so close, in the home stretch...would be amazing if you both went into labour together and birthed on the same day...all in all I do wish the best for you both...

Hopeful congrats on being off bed rest and huge congrats on the new house.....

Flarmy...sorry about the rough time breast feeding. Sorry I don't have any advice really. I personally have huge nipples and never had a problem latching. I can say that the more he tries the more your milk will increase so keep trying if that's what you want to do.

Busy...did you say you were on pelvic rest??? I do hope you feel better soon as well...how is the little missy?

Pink,,,sorry about the results...that sucks, hope the antibiotics work for you and you feel better....will you have to get a cesarean if it doesn't clear up?

Amber...glad you had a great outing, how are you feeling?

Frangi, Zyara, Mrs. MB, Corn, Muffin, 5 Stars hope you are all doing well .....

AFM...I'm still here, I'll be around to see all our LOs grow up:haha: I'm working on my health now and not really TTC. Trying to get the body of a fitness model:rofl:...have a great week everyone


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Everyone! It was a quiet weekend here and I hope everyone is doing well!

Hopeful - Congrats on the house! How exciting! DH and I were so thrilled when we got our house :) I can't wait for you to get they keys, such a crazy moment :)

Pink - Whoo! Double digits :happydance:

Busy - I'm so sorry to hear you're on pelvic rest. I hope you'll be back to 100% in no time. 

Tie - Good luck with the appointment. Hope your baby girl wakes up feeling a lot better and you can go on and have the LO. Ay, I can't wait!

Disney - Did you eat enough spicy food last night? :winkwink:

FLArmy - Hope you're doing better my dear

Pato - You go get that body girl! 

AFM: All is well here. Had a very busy weekend. Hubby was building a hallway closet so the dog and I got kicked out of the house. The dog loves to "help" and you can't accomplish anything. On Saturday he and I hiked 10 miles and came home absolutely exhausted. Yesterday I had an incredible bout of energy. I hiked 8 miles and then cleaned the house and did laundry. I was so proud of myself until I passed out at 8:45pm as soon as I sat down on the couch :kiss:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB :laugh2: I ate some spicy chili but to no avail. I'm ok with being pregnant until 40 weeks since that's what I signed up for. Only 10 more days anyway! But good lord are they dragging. Glad you're doing well, and yay for home improvements!

Happy double digits pink! Seems like yesterday I was celebrating the same thing, and now I start single digits tomorrow. 

Tie hope stripping your membranes today helps! Can't wait to see baby Memphis!

Yes FLArmy how are you doing? Can't believe Aeneas is already two weeks old! 

Pato, glad you're well. :hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter, ladies :flower:. She's feeling much better today. Just a runny nose that always seems to linger.


----------



## frangi33

Glad to hear your daughter is better disney.

Mrs mb wow all that energy that's awesome! 

Pato lovely to hear from you x 

Good luck tie I'm waiting to hear how it goes! 

Wow double digits pink that's amazing! Still no news on the antibiotics? 

Thanks for all the support ladies, day 6 and i still had not felt any movement and my hard bump completely gone to the point I've felt normal and not pregnant or crushed. My OH decided to use Doppler after me trying with no luck the last few nights. The first place he tried he found little beans heart beat loud and clear! I couldn't believe it I burst out laughing then cried. I can't believe LO just disappeared like that after 5 weeks of feeling kicks and movements and is now completely out of range for me to feel, what a change! I'm so chuffed that he/she is still there going strong.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok got done at my appointment. I was still 3cm and 50% effaced. Went ahead and had her strip my membranes. (Not comfortable at all!!!) She is really thinking it is going to work. She said she got a really good sweep and that things are in perfect position for her to come. She said if not, I can come back and do it again tomorrow. I am feeling pretty sore and crampy, have had some contractions but not much. I am fixing to go walking with my sister and hope something starts soon!!! I'll keep you all posted! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sooo glad you found baby's hb frangi <3

Tie, I've got everything crossed for you!

AFM, say a prayer for my dad as he's at the ER today. He's high risk in general as a heart patient (he's got 7 stents in his heart) and today he's got high blood pressure and feeling dizzy. I can't bare to think of something happening to him, especially so close to this baby being born. He pinched a nerve in his shoulder a couple weeks ago and has been in agonizing pain ever since, and pain meds don't touch it. Just seems everything is going wrong :(. Trying not to stress to much, but it's my daddy were talking about.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - Glad you were able to find the heartbeat and are feeling better. The worry and the stress just never goes away :) DH was not happy with my buying the Doppler but I found the heartbeat for him within 10 seconds yesterday and he was very pleased.

Tie - FX the walk helps you. Can't wait to meet Memphis Rose :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

OMG Disney, I'm so sorry. I hope your dad is going to be ok :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney I am so sorry!!! Praying for you and your dad! Hope everything's ok. Please keep us posted! Sending hugs!!!


----------



## zyara1981

Just stopping by to say hello.

Disney my prayers are with u and your dad. Hope he gets better soon. Try not to stress too much and have faith it will all be all right. Sending u lots of love. 
Thank you all for the good wishes. I got a prescription for zpack but honestly is not really working. My throat is so sore and I can barely breath which keeps me awake at nights so I haven't sleep pretty good. Worst thing is my doctor is out on a medical meeting or something and he won't be back till Thursday same my nurse. I did have my blood drawn today and I'll be getting a call tomorrow to know how numbers improved and when we can do first sono. I think my mind won't be in peace until I know for sure is all healthy and no ectopic. I think I read too much online and now I keep worrying that this is too good to be truth lol.
Wishing you all a great day!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Fx'd the sweep works tie. You are doing great!!!

So sorry about your dad Disney. I can't bare the thought of something happening to my parents either.. it's horrible :sad2:

Pato- no I won't have to have a c-section just because of all this, they just need to find the appropriate antibiotic and sometimes the appropriate (pregnancy safe one) isn't an oral med, but IV. (or how she explained it)

AFM.. So still no answer.. I called my dr again around 2pm because this is really bothering me not knowing anything. She said she was going to be calling the lab and speaking with them because they still haven't found anything out. It's kind of getting a bit frustrating and a little crazy to me that they still haven't found an antibiotic that will work :/!!
I had a beautiful dinner Saturday night. Got to visit with my good friends. Got some good things and it was a wonderful time!! I am excited to start getting more baby stuff and putting everything in it's place.
And to fight the annoyance I've been feeling I've decided to put some work into those darn burp cloths I've been needing to finish for QUITE some time :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Zyara - Age of information is your best and worst friend. The one thing I keep consistently hearing from the nurses and doctors at my OB's office and even from the Tech at 12-week ultrasound - step away from Dr. Google.... It's hard to do but at least try not to "try on" every scenario that you read. I remember when I was in college we learned the principle of "Okham's Razor." The principle is simple - go with the simplest answer. If nothing feels/looks wrong - go with everything is well... I can only convince myself to do that about 50% of the time but it's still worth it. 

Pink  - In this day and age they can't find an antibiotic that will work for you? That just seems like they're not doing their job that well. I'm sorry, that's horribly frustrating.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I hope ur Dad is ok, I'm so sorry you have to deal with such a stressful time so close to ur due date. Lots of hugs and prayers to ur family!

Pink I hope they find a solution to ur GB, so frustrating! 

FLArmy hope u r well and things are going better for you.

I've been a bum lately, accomplishing a little at a time. This gall bladder thing sucks. Have my OB appt tomorrow, every two weeks now. Just got my diaper bag stuff in the mail today so had a bit of fun organizing it and getting things ready for baby :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

yay double digits pink. sorry you still dont have results

disney- :dust: for your dad

fran- glad you heard the hb

tie- eek so exciting. labor watch :coffee:

corn- yay for diaper bag stuff. 

afm- i'm ok. i'll try to get in an update tomorrow and finish my birth story. but BFing is barely going any better and there are lots of frustration tears


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Flarmy sorry the breast feeding isn't going much better. Hugs!!!

I went walking after my appointment for quite awhile. Feeling pretty uncomfortable and crampy but not a lot of contractions still. &#128533; Hoping it kicks in soon, but I am starting to get discouraged.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks so much ladies for your well wishes for my dad :hugs:. So far all tests have come back good, which is very reassuring but at the same time still leaves a lot of questions unanswered. They're still at the ER waiting for labs to come back so hopefully those come back good as well.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh Tie I'm sure you're miserable! Hope things start happening for you soon. 

Things are very quiet over here baby-wise. I have no doubt she's nice and cozy just like her sister was. 10 more days yet I wouldn't be surprised if I have another 2+ weeks to be honest...


----------



## busytulip

Frangi so glad you were able to ding baby's HB, it's amazing how they can 'hide' in there. :haha:

Pink yay for double digits :wohoo:

Tie hopefully not too much longer now

Disney I'm definitely praying for your dad, that is very scary. I hope they find some answers and that his health returns quickly

Corn I'm sorry to hear that your gallbladder is still misbehaving :hugs:

Zyara please avoid Dr. Google, nothing good ever comes from surfing through all the info available.

Thank you ladies for offering supportive words and wishes. Sadly we lost our sweet baby yesterday.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Busy, I'm so so sorry :hugs: You have been through so much, that's such heart breaking news. You always have a kind word to say to everyone even when going through something so tragic. You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs to you, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies :hi: how is everyone?

Pink- Happy double digits to you momma and I don't have a clue what day im on lol....I think im suppose to ovulate some time this week but really not keeping up b/c we can't try until March and plus DH is out of town with his job until the 19 which is kinda of a good thing lol!

Tie- Im glad ur little girl is doing well and hopefully those contractions will kick in and stay until full active labor

Hopeful- congrats on the new house

Pato- I hope you get that beach body you are looking for lol and im feeling good thanks for asking

Disney- Im glad ur daughter is better and im praying all is well with your father

Flarmy- I really hope that the breast feeding gets better soon...don't give up momma

Busy- Thinking and praying for you sweetie :hugs:

AFM....sorry Ive haven't posted in a couple of days but ive bn dealing with a lot with my oldest son....he tried to kill himself on Sunday and it's bn eating me up...my son has never tried this before but over the last year things have bn really going wrong for him...praying he gets the help he needs now....he is upset with me because im asking them to keep him longer b/c as a mother I feel like my son really needs help and I don't want him to get released and try this again...he doesn't understand right now and im praying he does soon. so please forgive me if im not on much but I will pop in here and there to see our new additions...right now im really trying to take care of my home and get my son better!
love you ladies....baby dust to us all still TTC :dust::dust:
oh and ladies please don't post about this on my fb page...no one really knows....Thanks!


----------



## Pato

busytulip said:


> Frangi so glad you were able to ding baby's HB, it's amazing how they can 'hide' in there. :haha:
> 
> Pink yay for double digits :wohoo:
> 
> Tie hopefully not too much longer now
> 
> Disney I'm definitely praying for your dad, that is very scary. I hope they find some answers and that his health returns quickly
> 
> Corn I'm sorry to hear that your gallbladder is still misbehaving :hugs:
> 
> Zyara please avoid Dr. Google, nothing good ever comes from surfing through all the info available.
> 
> Thank you ladies for offering supportive words and wishes. Sadly we lost our sweet baby yesterday.

Busy...OMG, I am sooo very sorry:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies :hi: how is everyone?
> 
> Pink- Happy double digits to you momma and I don't have a clue what day im on lol....I think im suppose to ovulate some time this week but really not keeping up b/c we can't try until March and plus DH is out of town with his job until the 19 which is kinda of a good thing lol!
> 
> Tie- Im glad ur little girl is doing well and hopefully those contractions will kick in and stay until full active labor
> 
> Hopeful- congrats on the new house
> 
> Pato- I hope you get that beach body you are looking for lol and im feeling good thanks for asking
> 
> Disney- Im glad ur daughter is better and im praying all is well with your father
> 
> Flarmy- I really hope that the breast feeding gets better soon...don't give up momma
> 
> Busy- Thinking and praying for you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> AFM....sorry Ive haven't posted in a couple of days but ive bn dealing with a lot with my oldest son....he tried to kill himself on Sunday and it's bn eating me up...my son has never tried this before but over the last year things have bn really going wrong for him...praying he gets the help he needs now....he is upset with me because im asking them to keep him longer b/c as a mother I feel like my son really needs help and I don't want him to get released and try this again...he doesn't understand right now and im praying he does soon. so please forgive me if im not on much but I will pop in here and there to see our new additions...right now im really trying to take care of my home and get my son better!
> love you ladies....baby dust to us all still TTC :dust::dust:
> oh and ladies please don't post about this on my fb page...no one really knows....Thanks!

I truly pray he gets the help he needs, that's so heartbreaking...I can't imagine what he's feeling to push him to this point...am praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: busy, you are always so encouraging to me!! Keep your head up love!!! I'm so sorry you could not keep Indiana!!

5stars, I'm so sorry about your son.. It's hard when you feel helpless as a mom and can't make it better for them!! I'm so sorry!!! He will understand one day why you did it! Even if not for many years. I pray he gets the help he needs!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Really big hugs busy. 

On 5 stars I'm so sorry. Definitely focus on your family right now


----------



## busytulip

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Oh my goodness 5stars, I couldn't imagine going through that as a momma. I am so very sorry and thankful he wasn't successful in his attempt. Massive :hugs: and loads of prayers. Definitely keep fighting for him so that he gets as much help as possible. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Everything happened so fast after that. They started working on numbing me. It took some playing with positioning as my left side went numb quickly but my right side took some extra time. once completely numb my mom left the room to join my sister and in-laws in the waiting room. They took dh to get changed and wheeled me into the OR. I was exhausted and was trying not to just sleep through it all, and I just kept crying. They brought dh in and started the procedure. they kept saying I might feel pressure but I didn't feel anything below my rib area.. but what I did feel was extreme pain in my right elbow. It's apparently something your body does where it transfers pain to another area of the body because I couldn't feel my lower half. next thing I knew I could hear him crying. I was still fighting to stay awake, was crying, and kept complaining about the pain in my arm. I'll be honest, when they showed him over the curtain I barely even glanced. DH grabbed a few secret pics over the curtain thing before being told he could go over to the nurses station where they were cleaning up Aeneas. Dh kissed my forehead then went over to check out our son. I laid there, eyes closed, just crying. I don't even know why I was crying at this point. I'd been crying for an hour straight (since they told me I needed a c-section). I asked what the official birth time was and they announced it was 12:36. They brought him over, placed him on my chest, and the anesthesiologist offered to take some photos. I feel terrible for saying this but at the time, all I wanted to do was rest. I didn't even want to hold him and look at him. I was just too overwhelmed by the situation and needed a break. But I put a smile on and spent those moments just looking at him and my dh. Finally they took him to go see our families at the OR door while they transferred me to a post-op bed and wheel me into a temporary recovery room. I don't remember much about being moved or anything, I just remember them handing Aeneas to me and trying to help me get him to latch. We tried many times cross body with no luck so we switched to football hold. He latched eventually but only nursed for about 5 minutes. A bunch of nurses came in and out to do different things. I have no idea what time they finally took us up to postpartum room. I do remember barely getting settled into the postpartum room before we had 6 family members joining dh and I. I was so exhausted and remember fighting to stay awake while out family members ooed and ahhed at Sweets. 
Recovery in the hospital was annoying. There were 3 nurses assigned to us at all times. 1 for Sweets and 2 for me. They were all on different schedules so every 45 minutes we had someone coming in to do something. I slept in 20 minute increments for the first 2 days. Lots of tears of exhaustion and frustration. We had the lactation specialist spend a total of 10 hours with us over 4 days trying to help us get him to latch and nurse. on Sunday night his blood sugar was low and the nursery convinced us to give him 1 30ml serving size of formula to get it up. I continued to try and get him to breastfeed but both him and I were so exhausted it just wasn't happening. Monday night He wanted to feed every 20 minutes for 5 hours but he'd only latch and nurse for 5 minutes at a time. I was at my wits end and finally wheeled him to the nursery. In tears I explained to the two nurses that I felt I wasn't producing enough and something was wrong. 1 nurse tried to tell me that he was probably just cluster feeding and to keep at it. The other nurse could tell I was on the verge of a breakdown so she agreed to check his blood sugar. The nursery had explained the night before that the lowest they like to see it is 45. Sunday night he had dropped to 42 before we supplemented. Well Monday night when the nurse finally agreed to check it it came back at 36. I had a complete meltdown in the nursery feeling like a failure. The nurse that tried to tell me he was just cluster feeding then offered to keep him in the nursery and give him the supplement bottle. I shook my head and sternly told her that I could feed him the bottle myself, and wheeled him still in tears back to my room. I told dh when I got in the room and he politely asked his visiting friend if he could leave. dh fed him the bottle while I had a good cry on the bed. After dh tried so hard to console me but I was just a complete mess so dh went for a stroll around the hall to give me a few moments. Once he had a good bottle in him Sweets finally went to sleep and So did I, but of course we were awoken every 45 minutes by nurses coming in. And they decided to keep checking his blood sugar all day Tuesday. We decided since my milk hadn't come in and clearly my colostrum wasn't enough that we'd work on him latching and nursing for just a little and then still give him the supplement bottle. thankfully his numbers stayed around 49 with the supplement bottle. 
I also was in extreme pain the entire hospital stay. Even with being on oxy every 4 hours I was in a 7 of 10 pain level almost the entire time. My swelling was really bad too. they did a CBC at some point on Tuesday and said my hemoglobin came back as low :shrug: anyways I was put on iron pills for 24 hours. They redid the CBC on Wednesday and they said it was still low but not worrisome. 
During the hospital stay my BP was great. immediately went back to my normal pre-pregnancy low, but my HR was high. I ranged between 112 and 121 the entire stay. 
I was never so happy as when we finally got home from the hospital just for the aspect of not having nurses come in every 45 minutes.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh Busy I am so sorry for your loss :cry:. It's just not fair. Praying for you during this difficult time and praying you get your rainbow soon :hugs:. 

5stars, I am very sorry about your son. I am praying for him and that he gets the help he needs and that this will all be in the past soon. 

FLArmy, thanks for the rest of your birth story. So emotional! It's normal to have those baby blues in the beginning, as sometimes things aren't very easy. I was the same way after my daughter came out, for some reason did not want to look at her or anything because I was so exhausted. Glad things are looking up though :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM - Drs appt went well this morning. I'm at 2cm! But cervix is still posterior. Dr stripped my membranes (OMG OUCH!!) and that made me lose a bit of my plug and I had some bleeding afterward. I don't remember it hurting that bad with my first. Big difference was that this dr is a larger man with big hands! :laugh2: either way I hope it stirs something up. But I had my membranes swept twice with DD and nothing happened so not getting my hopes up

Dad update: they kept him overnight. Tests are coming back good but now is having stomach issues so running more tests for that. He's also getting an echo done on his heart today as well.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, nice update, sounds very emotional and exhausting and very much like my first birth I know I have lost many of his first hours of life due to exhaustion. Don't take that feeling personally. I know people speak about the instant bond and while that may be wonderful I personally find it hard with c-sections. It's tough to explain but by no means reflects your love for your child. :) Keep your chin up, keep pumping, when the time is right all will come together.

Tie, awesome update, how are you?

Disney I hope it doesn something this time :) 

Busy I am so so sorry big hugs to you. :(

5 stars, I'm so very sorry to hear your son is struggling and I can -almost- understand where you are coming from, my son was 8 when he had a breakdown and was trying to learn ways to CS. I understand how much your heart is broken right now and I want to give you the biggest most heartfelt hug ever. I don't know if this is the first time for him but just know it can get better. <3 

I'm so sorry I read someones dad (ah it's right there disney, sorry) is very unwell, I really hope he recovers soon.

AFM nothing much to report, the exhaustion is shocking I don't ever remember being this tired -I'm sure I was but it was 8 years ago lol. MS is all day and night nausea I can only face a few bland foods to sticking to them and not vomiting at the moment. :) 
I haven't left anyone out intentionally I'm sending much love to you all my brain is like jelly. xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars, massive hugs to you and your family! I hope he gets the help he needs to move past this. I've had a family member commit suicide and one that tried. Sometimes it's so hard to see past our current circumstances and realize that there is hope. Praying he gets through this :hugs: 


FLArmy I'm sorry ur birthing experience was so hard. I remember even with a normal delivery, there was no rest with nurses and doctors and interns coming in ever few minutes and ur so tired on top of everything. Totally normal to be emotional and overwhelmed. Hoping things are settling into more of a routine.


----------



## frangi33

Don't want to read and run ladies but FLArmy is there a possibility that sweets is tongue tied? It may explain the latch issue. Just a thought x


----------



## FLArmyWife

fran- He latches well now.. I just have to catch him before he is crying and too frustrated


----------



## pinkpassion

What I have been told over and over again and the only thing that actually works after seeing friends and family struggle. To get your supply up baby must be constantly nursed, with no supplementation or pacifiers, OR if that's not possible, then pumping every two hours for 30 minutes consistantly even through the night. But not many people are willing to go through all that. But you must put the demand on your body in order to make it produce more! There are some people who aren't able to do it at all but that number is actually very low and because not many people are willing to do what it takes there is not a true way to know who really can and can't nurse!!

Nursing is hard. Once you learn what works for you it gets easier, but in the beginning it's hard and it's tiresome and it hurts. I'm sorry you are struggling so much flarmy!! :hugs: You need to do what's best for you!!!


----------



## frangi33

Oh good news, I hope it works out for you. 

Try not to put too much pressure on yourself he's already had the most important colostrum. Youre so amazing for trying so hard you deserve a medal. Use your instincts if you believe progress is being made that's awesome keep it up! if you feel it's not going to work don't put yourself under undue stress were here to support you x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Just saw on fb that baby Memphis is here :happydance:. Can't wait for Tie to check in!


----------



## pinkpassion

O wow!!! Yay for tie!!! Can't wait for an update!!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink- yeah. Sadly I'm not sure I'm able to put myself through that. Just don't think I'm cut out for it :(

But congrats to tie


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, PLEASE don't get down on yourself!!! We are here to support you. You ARE feeding your baby. It may not be the way you dreamt it to be but he is thriving and doing well.. you have your little guy safe and sound and you are doing great!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I feel like I'd be able to pump more if I had an electric pump instead if a hand pump. My hand/forearm just get so tired


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5 stars I'm so sorry about your son. That has to be so incredibly hard on you. I'm sure down the road he will understand your reasoning. I hope he gets all the help he needs. 

Disney I'll be praying for your dad. Hopefully your little miss will soon follow Memphis! 

Flarmy your birth story makes me just a bit nervous. You certainly went through a lot! 

Congratulations tie, I can't wait to hear about miss Memphis's arrival! 

Afm I've been running around trying to get house stuff done. It's a pain in the rear but it'll be worth it in the end. Trav has been trying to do as much as possible because I'm still supposed to be taking things easy. Buying a home while 9 months pregnant is definitely not ideal lol! I have a dr appointment Thursday and I'm hoping everything will still check out good.


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- I'm sorry it makes you nervous. things just went kinda wacky for me and I suspect it is no where near a 'normal'/typical birth story. A lot of it is probably my fault because had I kept the u/s on the 20th we would have known he was breech and could have tried some stuff to get him to turn or come to terms earlier with a c-section. 
How exciting and stressful all at the same time about the house. such an exciting milestone and I cannot wait to see pictures


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful and meaningful way to honor baby Indiana. My thoughts are with you dear. I'm heartbroken for you. 

5Stars - You have been going through it girl. You are so strong and so amazing. I'm so proud of you for being strong and making sure your son is getting the help that he needs. Keeping him in the hospital is the best way you can care for him right now. Make sure he stays as long as he needs to. He doesn't like himself right now so he's not going to like you... As a person who frequently works with suicidal youth - keeping them safe and getting them professional help is the best thing you can do.

Tie - AY!!! Fab Baby #3 is here! Can't wait to meet Memphis!

Disney - So glad that your dad's tests are coming back good so far. I hope he starts feeling better and goes home soon. Membrane stripping sounds very much "ouch." I hope it does get things moving for you though. Come on Fab Baby #4!!! Time to meet the world!

FLArmy - You are a strong woman and a great mother. Look at what you had to go through and what you endured already for your baby boy. Breastfeeding isn't for everyone and there is no shame in it. If you are less stressed and he is less stressed then both of you might just feel a lot better. We are here for you girl. 

Muffin - I hope you and yours are well. Miss your spunky self and your bat!

Hopeful - Doing anything 9 months pregnant isn't fun I'm sure, let alone buying a house... But girl, you get through this and you know there is nothing you can't do!

AFM: I made it to 14 weeks... I never thought I'd get here. So excited I feel like crying.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats! Mrs Mb that's awesome! It's great to reach those milestones :) 

Tie so excited! And happy all us well :) can't wait to hear ur birthing experience if you share.

Flarmy if you decide breastfeeding is causing you to much stress dont feel bad, it's perfectly ok to use formula. Lots of women do, I used a combination of both after 3 months since I had to work. Whatever you choose there's no wrong decision as long as baby is getting what he needs. :hugs:

Hopeful congrats on the house but brutal timing, hopefully you have help moving :) it will be nice once it's all done.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 14 weeks Mrs MB


----------



## FLArmyWife

Today is Hump day (bump day)

I want to express how much I love this group. How I love seeing how far everyone has come. It is surreal to see fab babies being born, well deserving ladies getting their bfps and making it farther and farther in their pregnancy, and to see those still TTCing being so strong (as well as making strides towards getting their bean). :hugs: you ladies rock. No matter where you are in your journey, each of you provides so much love, support, and comfort to each other.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - beautifully put. This group is absolutely fantastic. I feel so lucky to have found it! Love each and every one of the our gals and babies :) feels amazing to say babies :)

AFM: spotted again last night after going to pee... I don't understand. Baby had a nice strong heart beat on the Doppler so I suppose everything is ok but so unnerving. Suspecting I may have a low placenta. My appointment on the 17th cannon come soon enough.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I agree wholeheartedly, FLArmy. <3

Mrs MB, I hope everything is ok! That's good you've found their heartbeat though. A low-lying placenta could explain it, or same with a SCH of some sort. Are you going to call your dr to see what they say or just wait it out til your next appt? Maybe put yourself on pelvic rest until then, too. Fx!

Well looks like membrane sweeping did NOTHING! No contractions or anything. I'm a little disappointed but at the same time I know it wouldn't do anything if labor wasn't meant to happen soon anyway. Oh well, back to the waiting game :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope your princess comes soon Disney


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I think I'll call the doctor if there's more. I'm wearing a liner to make sure I see anything and everything. I did a lot of reading last night and seems like irritated cervix/low lying placenta/SCH/irritated vaginal walls all could be a possible cause... I just want it to stop... I will be on pelvic rest until I see the doctor. Hope baby girl makes her debut soon.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey ladies!!! Haven't had time to read back, but I thought I would share a quick update. Memphis Rose came yesterday at 9:20 am and is absolutely perfect!!! She weighs 7 lbs exactly and was 19 1/4 inches. She was in a huge hurry, too! I woke up a few times Monday night to some strong contractions, but fell back asleep after each one. Then, at 7am my dog woke me up to be let outside. When I got up I started having contractions coming really fast and hard. I took a shower and was timing my contractions. In less than 10 minutes, my contractions were coming every 2-3 minutes! I called my husband when I got out of the shower and told him to come home. I put my makeup on and he woke and got the kids ready when he got home. Luckily, my mother in law came over and drove my kids to my parents house. We drove straight to the hospital. My mom and mother in law walked in just about 10-15 minutes after we did. I had text my friend (who happens to be a labor and delivery nurse and was working that night) to let her know we were headed up and it was coming fast. They had the whole room ready for us when we got there. We got to the hospital at 9am and within 20 minutes she was here! My dr even had to put a c-section on hold so she could deliver me. It only took a few pushes. I did not tear at all, so I was really happy! Memphis has been doing great! I will update again again soon!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## pinkpassion

O tie she's absolutely gorgeous!!! That was a very FAST entrance and I hope I can follow suite :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney I hope it happens quickly for you, I know how much of a pain the waiting game is!!!

Mrs.MB I'm sure baby is just fine, we've had a few gals with spotting/bleeding during pregnancy and of course all is fine!! Ashley is one of them :) Can't wait for your next scan!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Congratulations tie amazing birth and she is wonderful, precious, beautiful <3

Disney, there's a lot to be said for nipple stimulation starting contractions have a little read it's easier than you may think.

Everyone else will update soon and catch up feeling really sick and quite tire I'm awake with strong nausea from 2am-5am EVERY night without fail. Then I feel or be sick right through the day MS is a pain but I'm ever so happy to have outward signs that this pregnancy may be going well. Only 7 more sleeps until my scan and hopefully I'll be uploading a picture of our rainbow baby. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also here's the pic of the rainbow suit DH and I bought. <3
 



Attached Files:







rainbow suit.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## frangi33

Oh wow tie she's stunning! I'm absolutely thrilled that the birth went well for you. Enjoy this special time we will all be thinking of you. 

Mrs mb sorry to hear of the spotting. You're doing everything I could think to recommend, Fx that you don't get anymore. I'm glad you've got the Doppler to keep your mind at ease x 

Disney I hope your princess makes an easy entrance into the world. You're certainly right you cant force things! I tried everything before being induced at 42 weeks and even then she came in her own time at 42+3! With your progression I'm sure it will be very soon x


----------



## pinkpassion

Also just to update, they found an oral antibiotic I can use, so going to take that and we will recheck at my next appointment in 3 weeks!! WOOOHOOO no hospital stay (for now anyway) I'm upping my natural remedies and hoping for a completely negative test!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Tie she's beautiful!! So glad that ur birth went smooth :) 

Amber that's a cute outfit so sweet :) sorry about the MS it's so hard to live with, but glad ur having lots of symptoms. 

Mrs.MB hope u r well and no more bleeding. 

Pato, Muffin, 5stars, Busy :hugs: 

Muffin hope ur doggie is doing ok havnt seen u here in a while.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie - Oh my god!!! She's beautiful and precious and magical. She was obviously in a hurry to meet the world. I'm glad she is safe and sound in your arms. Nothing better! So happy for you!

Amber - Beautiful rainbow onesie! How precious. Can't wait to see your LO!

Pink - Yay for antibiotics! FX they fix the issue

AFM: Thank you ladies for all your support. I really just wanted to stomp my feet and cry last night. There was just a tiny speck of pink after a BM this morning but I expected that. Nothing else thankfully. I think I diagnosed myself with irritable cervix... I noticed last time I had spotting and now I can feel my cervix... Maybe it is the cause... We'll see. Now I'd like to hibernate until next Wednesday.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie, can I have the same labor as you?? That's awesome! Memphis is just beautiful, congrats to you and your family <3

Thank you Amber, I may try nipple stimulation. Love the rainbow outfit, so fitting :). 

Pink that's great news about the oral antibiotics and not needing a hospital stay. Hope it works :). 

Mrs MB glad the spotting has stopped, it definitely seems you have an irritable cervix. Why do our bodies insist on stressing us out! 


Afm - Just lost a huge chunk of my mucous plug (yucky) so I hope that means something will happen soon. But I know you can lose it and nothing comes of it so I'm skeptical. No contractions or bloody show. Fingers crossed though!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - hopefully the baby will follow the plug!

And my irritable cervix is irritating me at this point, lol... I don't know why our bodies just won't quit. There's always something to worry about. It's not like I ever forget I'm pregnant :) In the grand scheme of things I think irritable cervix is better than some of the alternatives... I also wonder if it has anything to do with me taking Tylenol for headaches.... 

Also read that constipation can cause spotting... Back to daily Metamucil I go no matter how yucky I think it is.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Great news pink

FX Disney


----------



## frangi33

Glad you know what it is Mrs mb it sounds like you have everything under control. You're right though our bodies don't make it easy for us do they! 

Pink yay I'm getting the news finally! I hope it works 100% and you can be free of it for good. 

Wow loosing a load of your plug sounds promising disney. I hope your getting plenty of rest and having time to relax, don't wear yourself out hun I know it's easier said than done ;)

Afm: nothing new to report here baby is still back behind my pelvis so no bump. In still having ms but it is only in the morning lol. My dd is a freak and thinks it's awesome to follow me into bathroom and watch me barf lol she's done it twice now so I'm going to have to put a stop to that, quite often I only just make it in let alone close and lock the door. Kids can be gross lol!


----------



## busytulip

Sorry to see that you're having some spotting MrsMB, but glad baby looked well. Happy 14 weeks!

Disney I hope this means things are starting up for you

Praying over your appt. Hopeful :hugs:

Frangi that is kind of funny and gross that dd follows you in. Hopefully the ms let's up before too long.

Corn I hope you are feeling okayou

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a great week


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies. Still quiet over here... Keeping busy :)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## pinkpassion

It's been so quiet in here lately!!! I know everyone is just busy!!! It's an absolutely gorgeous day here so we have spent the majority outside at the lake... Just breathtaking!! Ill post a pic from my mobile!


----------



## pinkpassion

This is the lake we live on. I wish this was our view but it's just a 3 minute walk <3
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-11 10.51.41.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's gorgeous Pink! A beautiful day in February, seems so crazy now that I live in Canada, but in Hawaii I took it for granted ;) 

Hope everyone is having a good day! It's so neat to have a thread where you get to see everyone's progression and these babies being born. We will have babies all year long and into next :) 

I found out I got my two week vacation granted before my Maternity leave! So my last day if work is March 19tth, so I'll be off after 34weeks yay!


----------



## Mrs. MB

OMG Pink - That is absolutely magnificent! What a gorgeous day! It's been unseasonably warm and dry here this week too. Enjoying the few bits of sunshine before going back to cold rain. 

Ladies, thank you so much for reassurances and making me feel better. What would I do without you all? I also just this morning thought about something I should've thought about a long time ago. I had cryotherapy a month before I got pregnant. My cervix has to be more sensitive because of that... I'll definitely talk to the doctor about it... Duh, preggo brain, didn't think about the most obvious reason!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes been out there all day enjoying it!! 

Mrs MB lol, of course love. and I can't believe none of us thought of that either. That absolutely makes PERFECT sense!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I'm seriously amazed I haven't thought of it! I can't believe it wasn't the first thing on my mind... I guess preggo brain is more real than I thought, lol.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies you guys are so amazing and uplifting...I really appreciate all the kid wrd...so happy to have found this thread...I will update tomorrow...I'm drained and too tired right now but I promise I will tomorrow....
Tie ur baby girl is beautiful!


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> This is the lake we live on. I wish this was our view but it's just a 3 minute walk <3

Wow beautiful!


Cornfieldland said:


> That's gorgeous Pink! A beautiful day in February, seems so crazy now that I live in Canada, but in Hawaii I took it for granted ;)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! It's so neat to have a thread where you get to see everyone's progression and these babies being born. We will have babies all year long and into next :)
> 
> I found out I got my two week vacation granted before my Maternity leave! So my last day if work is March 19tth, so I'll be off after 34weeks yay!

Yay for vacation granting! That'll be here before we know it. I'm glad I took the 4 weeks before my DD off, although my wallet isn't appreciating it so much. But I definitely don't think I could've fully concentrated at work this past month with all the stuff still left to do!


Mrs. MB said:


> OMG Pink - That is absolutely magnificent! What a gorgeous day! It's been unseasonably warm and dry here this week too. Enjoying the few bits of sunshine before going back to cold rain.
> 
> Ladies, thank you so much for reassurances and making me feel better. What would I do without you all? I also just this morning thought about something I should've thought about a long time ago. I had cryotherapy a month before I got pregnant. My cervix has to be more sensitive because of that... I'll definitely talk to the doctor about it... Duh, preggo brain, didn't think about the most obvious reason!

Wow yeah can't believe we didn't catch that! That makes perfect sense. 


5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks ladies you guys are so amazing and uplifting...I really appreciate all the kid wrd...so happy to have found this thread...I will update tomorrow...I'm drained and too tired right now but I promise I will tomorrow....
> Tie ur baby girl is beautiful!

:hugs:

Lost a little more plug today after a bunch of walking ... Not much else to report. Tweedle-dee tweetle-dum...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a great Friday and weekend everyone. I'll be reading and updating the first post as needed. 


Haven't nursed in a few days. Just don't have the discipline or drive to do it. I feel bad and think to myself about how should be trying to nurse at every feeding. But regardless I just don't bother even attempting to nurse. I didn't pump at all yesterday either. Today it took me 45 minutes to pump 2.5 oz. I probably could have stopped earlier considering I noticed I pumped almost 5 minutes towards the end without getting anything from either side. have a feeling my supply is diminishing because I just don't have what it takes to make it work. 
Also told dh today I'm not cut out for this. He asked if I feel we made a mistake. I told him it doesn't matter at this point, there is nothing I can do about it now, and I'll just make it work. I let my MIL do everything with him today. I made bottles and prepped stuff but didn't hold, feed, or change him. if he got fussy I just up and went to a different part of the house. Next week on my own is going to be hell.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy :hugs: it's not uncommon to feel this way. Be sure to mention to your dr that you've got a bit of baby blues going on though. They can give you different suggestions and advice to help you through this little rough patch. 

There's no shame in formula feeding, and it's not uncommon to not feel a connection/love for your baby at first. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Hello lovely ladies!!

Tie - your little girl is soooo gorgeous and her name is beautiful! Congrats again <3

Muffin - how are you doing love?

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're having a hard time with everything. I would def talk to your dr about the baby blues. But I just want to say that no matter HOW you gave birth, you are a mother either way. I know it didn't go as you planned, but your little guy is precious and you tried so hard for him. Everything will be okay and things will get so much easier. I promise they will.

Mrs MB - try not to worry. I know that's so hard to do but spotting is super common. I had a a huge gush of blood when I was early in my pregnancy and baby was perfectly okay! 

Pink - the view is gorgeous pink!! Jealous you get to see that everyday :haha: 

Amber - so happy to see you're doing well! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Disney - can't wait to see pictures of your little girl!! I'm sure she will be here anytime lol!

Corn - yay! Glad to hear about your leave! That's really good news :D

*AFM:*
My MIL is visiting this week so we've been busy spending time with her. We went to this rustic/vintage fair type of thing today and I picked up some stuff for out little guys nursery! I attached a picture of the stuff we got. I am going for a rustic woodland theme! After my MIL leaves we are starting on the nursery...I'm so excited! :happydance: and I can't believe that I'm 22 weeks!!! That's so crazy!

He has been moving around like crazy! Every time I feel him, I just think about how much we wanted him and how we tried so hard to make this happen. Even though I still have a few more months to go, I'm so beyond excited to meet this little man.
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashleyg

Also wanted to say that the Zika virus is freaking me out!!!! I'm in California and got bit TWICE last weekend. I went out and bought some bug spray immediately but I was totally panicking after I noticed the bites lol. I talked to one of my FB mommy groups and they all calmed me down...Zika isn't in Cali yet so everyone isn't that worried and assured me I'm fine but I definately don't want to chance it anymore. Who has mosquitos in February anyways?!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, it's so normal to feel this way but not ok, you need to see someone and soon and be honest with them about how you are feeling. I think you have lots of things you need to work through that started before the birth of your baby boy. You've had so many hard times and obstacles to face that it really is no surprise you're left feeling this way. Take it from a mum who knows and get that help sooner rather than later as these feelings don't vanish you have to work through them. As for the breastfeeding it isn't for everyone hence why before formula there were wet nurses, don't take that personally. As for having a day "off" with the baby that's not uncommon either lots of people especially in the uk have baby babysat in their house so they can do other things or sleep. 

Being ASD it makes me very frank so I'm sorry if this shocks you or anyone; I obviously can't diagnose anything but from personal experience it sounds to me like you have postnatal depression. MANY studies have shown that it can start with traumatic or stressful events before the baby is born and birth trauma/disappointment only exacerbates it. I would say just reading snippets of how you're feeling that you aren't having many/any? good days at the moment which means it's quite bad love. It is so important to recognise this and start getting yourself better and getting the support you need soon. 

I know it seems impossible but when you do recognise it and start to deal with it things start to feel better you don't feel so awful about things anymore. It is also important to remember that a person can only endure so much and you've had a very hard time of it, also that PND most often is a chemical imbalance made worse by things like money problems, feelings of isolation, having major surgery, and so on. 

If I'm off the mark I apologise sincerely, as a mum who has battled PND twice I just recognise a lot of things you're saying about how you are feeling and want you to know you aren't alone. 

As for breastfeeding, that is the last thing you should be worrying about right now. If you may need some medication perhaps it's for the best anyway. You are feeding your child, how it happens is nobody else's business. You do what's right for you two because ultimately you two are the most important people right now and he's happy with his milky right? and you aren't left in tears right? so what's the problem. Let go of your preconceptions of how you thought things would be because this is your reality and it's beautiful and passing by so quickly. 

I hope I haven't offended you FLA or anyone else with my honesty.

As for medicating for PND I see it as this, if you were deficient in anything else you'd pop a vitamin right? It really is no different. A doctor once told me your brain is like a building stood on 4 pillars. Each pillar has a name, relationship, health, wealth and security. If one of those pillars is knocked down the brain still functions but is a bit wobbly. By the time 2 or more are knocked down it can not function properly it is then that things start to go wrong and it's no wonder that we feel lost and low. 

Sorry if nobody else gets it, my and apparently my doctors brain seems to work on a wavelength all our own. lol. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies

and no worries Amber, I prefer brutal honesty vs sugar coating


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I completely agree with amber. Can you see someone or talk to someone ? What can we do to help?

:hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashley I love your vintage decor! His room will be so cute! Can't wait to see it :) 

FLArmy I'm sorry that things havnt been easy. Postpartum depression is common in the first couple months, even when you have a easy labor, and no extra stresses at home. Just dealing with sleep deprivation, the hormone crash and a screaming baby is enough to make you lose ur mind. The first two months are the hardest, I promise it will get easier! If you have struggled with depression before its pretty common to have those feelings, and taking medication might help. I remember having days where I had those feeling with both my baby's in the first couple months. You need to give your self time to get to know your baby and bond with him and just sleep when he sleeps so your not totally drained. Try to find positive things to focus on and try to do something each day for yourself, even if it's just something simple like taking a hot shower or taking baby for a walk. You will get through this and things will get easier!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I love your buys!! His room is going to be so gorgeous!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....little update...my son agreed to go get help where I do my internship at...it's a D&A with mental health issues...I got favor b/c of the people I wrk with...The guy that assessed him said that he qualifies for the program and that if he applies himself he can benefit greatly....he will report to them on Wednesday and stay 27-29 days....Im happy and I really hope he gets what he needs while he's there. Im going to talk and check in with him everyday to make sure he is not thinking about doing this again...

Hope you ladies have a great weekend and awesome Valentine's Day <3<3<3


----------



## FLArmyWife

really hope it helps him 5stars!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Flarmy....We are all cheering for him and I hope he will see in the future that this was all for his good!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - You have been through so much in the last year. Don't get down on yourself for feeling the way you do but I agree with Amer, you do need to get some help. PND is experienced by so many mothers. There's no shame in it but getting help is paramount. Sending you lots of love and warm thoughts.

Ashley - Love the nursery items. That room is going to look fantastic. Can't wait to see it. Whoo hoo - 22 weeks. Can't wait to meet your little man in a few months.

5Stars - I'm so happy that your son agreed to get help. That's the first step to getting better!

Disney - The wait must be excruciating. Hoping the little lay hurries up.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Definitely agree with what these ladies have said, FLArmy. And vent here as much as you need to, there'll never be any judgement from us! :hugs:

5stars, so glad your son was accepted into the program and that they foresee him doing well. Stay strong!

Lol yes the waiting is definitely excruciating Mrs MB, but at the same time enjoying my last few days being pregnant and giving my 6 year old every last bit of attention she can put up with from me :laugh2:. My OB is on call again on Monday, so I'm actually kind of ok with waiting a couple more days in hopes that maybe by some miracle she comes when he is on call!


----------



## busytulip

Ash I love your buys, can't wait to see how everything comes together.

FLArmy I agree with Amber and think an evaluation would be a good idea. 

Disney it always seemed like my babies waited to come until I reached the point where I felt like it was never going to happen :rofl: of course that is silly, but you know what I mean. Hope it happens soon and that you aren't being asked a million times daily if anything is happening.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I'm sorry you're having such a hard time but I definitely agree that it's best to be open about your struggles and get the help you need. We're all here for you, you've got this! 

Ashley, I can't wait to see photos of little mister's room. It looks like it's going to be adorable, I love what you bought so far. 

5stars I'm so glad to hear that your son is going to get help. That'll bra step in the right direction for sure. 

Disney I keep waiting for the big announcement lol the suspense is killing me so I know you must be going crazy! Hopefully she will be here soon. 

Afm I had my appointment yesterday. Everything looks great on the ultrasound, Paxton is close to 5.5 pounds and is head down ready to go. I'm completely effaced and dilated 1/2 a centimeter. They did bloodwork again to check that the placenta is still functioning because of the abruption but she seems confident that it'll be good so I'm not worried. It's just a waiting game from here on out.


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait for the next set of babies to be born!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Disney it always seemed like my babies waited to come until I reached the point where I felt like it was never going to happen :rofl: of course that is silly, but you know what I mean. Hope it happens soon and that you aren't being asked a million times daily if anything is happening.

I am feeling that way for sure :laugh2:. I am getting a few texts a day actually, it's funny because it's not like I'm going to not let them know when something happens. They're just anxious too I guess! 


.hopeful.one. said:


> Disney I keep waiting for the big announcement lol the suspense is killing me so I know you must be going crazy! Hopefully she will be here soon.
> 
> Afm I had my appointment yesterday. Everything looks great on the ultrasound, Paxton is close to 5.5 pounds and is head down ready to go. I'm completely effaced and dilated 1/2 a centimeter. They did bloodwork again to check that the placenta is still functioning because of the abruption but she seems confident that it'll be good so I'm not worried. It's just a waiting game from here on out.

Thanks :). So glad everything looks good with Mr Paxton!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey girls! Just a quick update. Memphis and I are doing good. Trying to get in a routine. My hubby has off through Monday at least, longer if we need him to. Memphis is a great baby. She does seem to cry more than the other two did. She is nursing pretty good, but something is off on our latch because my nipples are so sore, cracked, and kinda bleeding. I think it's that she isn't opening her mouth big enough. Trying to get it figured out cause it hurts sooooo bad!! I have to curl my toes and hold my breath at the beginning of every session. &#128557; It happened with both the other kids too, so I know it will get better in time. Other than that, things are going good. She is such a beautiful little thing! Can't stop looking at her! &#128522; Hope everyone is doing good! I'll upload a pic soon, too!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Tie - what a great update. Great you two are well and DH is there too!!! I'm sorry to hear about your nipples, major ouch! Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## Cornfieldland

She's beautiful Tie! I remember the same with my nipples....it hurts so bad! Do you use the nipple cream? It helps a lot but doesn't totally make it go away.


----------



## busytulip

Tie she is so lovely. You're making my ovaries cry


----------



## zyara1981

Hello everyone!
5stars I am so glad that your boy agreed to seek help. The first step is the hardest which is accepting we have an issue and need help. I am praying it all goes great for you and him!
Flarmy I am so sorry you are going through all this. I agree with Amber and I think you are dealing with depression and nothing to be ashamed. Talk to your doctor and get help, things will get better. Remember God never gives you something you can not handle. Also think how much you wanted your little miracle to happen, time don't come back, enjoy this precious moments because they don't happen again my love. Do not feel bad or guilty for feeling the way you feel and know for sure I keep you in my prayers. Sending you lots of love and hoping you get to feel better soon!
Disney you are so close!! How exciting :)
Tie your baby is so beautiful!!

@ everyone else hope you all doing great.


----------



## zyara1981

And I do ask lots of patience since English is not my first language, sometimes what I want to say sounds great in Spanish and weird in English lol...


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie she is so scrummy! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I have a terrible feeling today that I can't describe. I'm feeling less sick overall and haven't been sick in days. Now i don't know if that's just because I'm eating the same non trigger foods all the time, basically nothing spicy and nothing fried nothing strong like eggs or pizza. Just eating really bland food like chicken veg soup, bread, oranges, grapes, ummm oh that's it. 

I feel like maybe I'm not pregnant anymore which is absurd because I'm moody, tired, sensitive, have heavy sore boobs and nips and can't fit in my jeans and I do still have nausea every day. I think I'm having a panic. I'm hoping I've just settled into my symptoms is that even a thing? Scan is in 4 sleeps I'm terrified of seeing nothing or that it stopped growing since the last scan.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks zyara. And no worries about your English. it's hard being bilingual. I still struggle with the English language and I learned it when I was 5 years old... 21 years ago! 

Amber- :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and that your little bean makes his/her presence known soon so you can stop panicing. can't wait for your scan


----------



## busytulip

Amber :hugs: It's hard not to have anxiety. Praying you have a healthy little bean in there


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

congrats tie!!! come on disney your turn now :)
flarmy big :hugs: xx
cant believe my little lady is 1 month tomorrow!
xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, try not to worry. Symptoms come and go!! I hope you get a beautiful pic in a few days!!!

Tasha- they grow up way too fast don't they!?! 

Flarmy how are you doing today?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Tie she is just too precious <3. I am nervous for the first few days of nursing because I remember how painful it was at first with my DD. Hope her latch gets a better!

Amber, I'm sure everything is just fine :). I had days of freak out too when symptoms didn't seem as strong, then they'd be back with a vengeance within the next few days! Either way hoping your next appt comes quickly to bring you peace of mind. 

Wow Tasha can't believe your LO is already a month old! So crazy. Hope you both are well :flower:

Have a nice weekend ladies


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well ladies, I have a son! My water broke at 1:30am on Saturday and he arrived at 8:29pm weighing 5lbs 6oz and 19in long. I'm so in love with him already.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 16


----------



## FLArmyWife

He is precious. Congrats!


----------



## pinkpassion

WOW Hopeful, congrats, you beat out Disney!!!! He is absolutely handsome!!!! Did he get to stay with you being early? I hope you are both adjusting well!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning everyone!!!! Today is the day of our family shower!! After today we should be able to complete everything we need for baby. And then I'll get the last stuff we need and we will have everything ready for Baby Elizabeth's arrival and I can focus on making sure the house is ready and getting spring stuff done (flowers in the flower beds, pressure washing outside of house and so on)!! Exciting stuff and the next 90+ days are going to FLY!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have an amazing shower Pink


----------



## .hopeful.one.

pinkpassion said:


> WOW Hopeful, congrats, you beat out Disney!!!! He is absolutely handsome!!!! Did he get to stay with you being early? I hope you are both adjusting well!!!!!

Thank you! He was doing great until recently. He's having a hard time eating and his blood sugar is low so they just took him to the nursery to see if they can help him out there. I'm really hoping he will be fine and get to go home with us tomorrow but idk yet. 

Happy shower day!


----------



## Pato

.hopeful.one. said:


> Well ladies, I have a son! My water broke at 1:30am on Saturday and he arrived at 8:29pm weighing 5lbs 6oz and 19in long. I'm so in love with him already.

Oh wow:cry:...huge congrats Hopeful, Paxton is perfect. How are you feeling ?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful you little line jumper!! :trouble: :haha:

Congratulations, he is so cute. Such a little guy! <3 Hope you guys are doing well :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hopeful congratulations ! He is absolutely beautiful. I hope his sugars stabilize soon and he's back in your arms and you're able to go home and snuggle him all day. <3 

Pink have a wonderful shower <3

Thanks everyone for the reassurance I've had a couple of days of feeling super hungry and very tired. Today my boobs are like melons! haha I don't think it helped that we watched a family video and twenty minutes of it was me breastfeeding my daughter... it was so emotional I saw her being born, our skin to skin, me kissing her brand new head. Oh my goodness. If can have that again I will be forever thankful to God. 

Fla.... just a thought, is your thyroid being checked on regularly? My mum is also hypothyroid she takes 100's of gms of synthroid daily. After the birth of her last son hers was out of whack -very common postpartum, it made he so depressed she couldn't stop crying and her milk supply was non existent. Hypothyroid is well known to affect these things postpartum. xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://www.breastfeeding.asn.au/bfinfo/breastfeeding-and-thyroid-disease

Some interesting information FLA (I'm sorry if you already know all this nothing worse than someone telling you about your own condition)


----------



## 5starsplus1

He is such a cute little guy Hopeful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful wow! He is so cute!! I'm so glad u r both doing well :) I had my son at 37weeks and he had to be under the lamp a bit and had a hard time with core temp...but still was able to come home after two days. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## frangi33

Congrats hopeful he looks so alert on your photo im sure he's gona do just fine. X 

Pink how did the shower go? 

Mrs mb how are you doing? 

Lol I've been trying to avoid anything bf related Amber I don't want my milk to come in early it's such a pain lol 

My oh is away for the week so it's just me work and dd. Nothing to stress about except mornings can be a bit difficult with the ms. I think my dd thinks I ignore her half the time but I'm just trying not to vomit lol x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I hope u get lots of stuff u need at the shower! How fun!! Looking forward to a pic or two :) I have a small one at work in two weeks :)


----------



## pinkpassion

It was a beautiful day!! I got a ton of stuff!! Lovely pics too. I'll do a better update in the am but right now I'm exhausted!!


----------



## busytulip

Hopeful he is so cute...praying that you are both doing well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, Thanks. I will read it as soon as I get a few moments. 
I haven't had my thyroid checked since beginning of 3rd tri. and... :shy: I actually ran out of my RX for it on Friday. tried to call in for a refill and I don't have any refills left. So I have to call my OB today to see if he'd call in a script for the meds.. but I haven't taken them since Friday. 
I HAVE however been taking fenugreek tablets (they smell like maple syrup!) and making sure to take a multi-vitamin daily. I stopped taking prenatals in 2nd tri so yeah... I was terrible with that kind of thing. 

but I have a small glimmer of hope last night in the BF department.. sorta..
Sweets had an upset tummy/gas and was really fussy. after about 30 minutes or so when I finally got him to settle I noticed I had leaked a small amount out of the left side! hopefully that's a good sign as I've only leaked once before and it was the first night we were home.

pink, so glad you had a great shower and can't wait to see pics


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, that's great news about the leaky boob :) and the vitamins. Not so much about your script :/ 

Can't wait to see the baby shower pics, we don't really do that here in the UK the odd person maybe but it isn't the done thing, it's such a shame. It's just like halloween over here... urgh it's a miserable affair of people hiding in their houses in order to avoid giving out a 10p packet of harribos! 

AFM 2 more sleeps until my scan, I hope to see a baby and a heartbeat. I'm incredibly nervous and frightened. I want this little baby so much.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Eek! I pumped 4 oz this morning.. 2oz from each side.. SOOO excited

amber, can't wait for your scan. :hugs: hope you see at LEAST one little HB.. but maybe even more :winkwink:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA !!!!! well done <3 <3 <3 looks like you are "cut out for this" after all hey?! ;) 

I'm so thrilled for you maybe due to your thyroid it has taken longer for the milk to come in, but with your persistence you're winning <3 

Oh goodness me there will only be one in there for sure. She didn't look for longer than a moment at the yolk scan and only looked at one end of the GS but nah I think I'd know if it was and I feel like it's just the one. We will see. I'm sooooo nervous eeeeek and excited eeeek. xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: thanks. I'm going to keep going. My first goal was to give it a try until 6 weeks.. so I've still got 3 weeks of hard work ahead of me but I'm feeling much more optimistic about it. but if I end up not getting any better than this.. then that's ok too because I realize that he's had quite a good bit of milk from me and he got some colostrum so he will have some of the health benefits and that formula doesn't mean failure

lol well you never know :winkwink: but I'm sure you'll have a nice strong healthy bean in there


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You're totally right, well done. <3 

Ahhh I really hope so. xx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's amazing that you pumped that much Flarmy!!!! So happy for you! 

Little update on Memphis and I. We have been doing good. I have been using a ton of lanolin and my nips have gotten soooo much better. Now my biggest issue is hemorrhoids. &#128563; Soooo horrible. Memphis is such a great baby and my kids are crazy about her. They are so sweet with her. Just loving my little (not so little) family. We are going to go out today. Do a little shopping and just get out of the house. Excited to use my ergo baby carrier!!!! Hope you all are well!


----------



## FLArmyWife

have a great outing tie. so glad Memphis, you, and your entire family is doing well.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy so excited for you and the 4oz. Just the fact that you're still producing is great! 

Amber keeping my fingers crossed for you for a great scan this week. 

Tie so glad you and Memphis are well!

AFM (rant warning) feeling really bummed and defeated and just so done being pregnant. I've got 3 days left which I understand but I've got this terrible feeling I'll go overdue again. I've been walking a lot and even had *gasp* sex last night for vday and still not even a simple BH to let me know maybe something might happen soon. She's just too comfy I guess. I want her in my arms!! I guess I'm at that stage where I feel like I'll be pregnant forever. I hate ranting like this but I needed to vent.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww flarmy, I'm so proud of you and your determination. Work hard and it will pay off!! :hugs:

Amber, don't fret over your scan. Remember you are doing all you can to make little beanie healthy and the rest isn't up to you!!! Hard though and I understand that! We are all excited for your news!!!

Disney, I'm so sorry love and I can totally understand I was the same way with dd. I hope it all happens soon for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

As promised, here is an update on yesterday and some pics!!

The shower was beautiful. We got so much awesome stuff and gift cards that I immediately came home and bought the remainder of the stuff we needed. (Except curtains and a curtain rod ) but I can get those a bit later!! It was funny because the invite said I was Registered at Amazon but gift cards to amazon.com was appreciated also. Dh's step grandma got us a $50 gift card to amazon grill :haha: .. I think she was a bit confused :rofl:. So I've got this $50 gift card I have no idea what to do with.. we can possibly go on a date night before baby comes but the closest amazon grill I could find is about an hour and a half away, (I'd never heard of this place until I saw her gift card and had to Google it lol) so I don't know what we will do yet.

Here is a pic of me and one of me and dd:
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-15 13.26.52.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 17









2016-02-15 13.27.42.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## frangi33

Beautiful photos pink! Haha shame about the 'amazon' voucher grandparents can be so cute in their naivity 

FLArmy woo hoo! That's an awesome amount for 3 weeks well done girl!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink your beautiful! And ur little girl is a mini you :) that's awesome you got all ur stuff. Is that ur house? Love the fire place and the butcher block ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

such great pics pink, Have you looked into maybe trading the giftcard for cash? there are a few sites online. https://www.cardcash.com/sell-gift-cards/
There are a few others. This is the site my sister has successfully used a few times. 
https://www.moneycrashers.com/plastic-jungle-review-discount-gift-cards/

:hugs: I'm sorry Disney. I hope she comes soon


----------



## busytulip

Disney I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, It's my MIL's house. She has a very beautiful house.. And I think my dd is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen :rofl: I'm a bit biased though :winkwink: Baby Elizabeth has some big expectations to fill haha, because everyone says my dd is the best kid. So hopefully her sister follows suite :haha:

Flarmy, thank you for those links. I had no idea those things even existed lol. Awesome!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

No problem. hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Adorable pics pink your daughter is the image of you :) 

Fla hope you're still doing well.

Disney I'm so sorry little baby boo isn't here yet I hope baby makes an appearance very soon <3

AFM scan is 15 hours away. This morning (tmi) we have some foreplay as we are both feeling pretty frustrated at the moment. We didn't do anything penetrative but I did orgasm and I've had light bleeding after it. It's reddy like dark browny red and brown. Nothing fresh looking but I'm terrified. When I bled at 5 weeks it was exactly the same thing then too. This bleed is much less though. I'm besides myself with worry I'm convincing myself that my symptoms aren't that strong anymore and that I'm just waiting to MC again. I'm on quite a downer today. I can not even picture going for a scan and seeing a baby bean with a heartbeat. Is this intuition? Is something wrong with me? Am I just worried? Urgh. Sorry everyone. xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh amber I'm sorry luv. I bet it is just anxiety from all you've been through. Fx and lots of :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I'm so sorry. I don't really know what to say except I think it could all just be nerves. Try really hard to just relax today and not do anything strenuous. Lots of women have spotting and bleeding. An orgasm could have certainly pushed any remaining blood from your previous bleed out! You had a healthy little baby with a heartbeat so I'm sure it will be the same.. I'm sorry if my words aren't very comforting. There really is nothing anyone can say to help you relax during this time!! I know that!! Just know I'm sending big big :hugs: your way!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

so about 5 minutes before dh got home from school yesterday Sweets fell asleep during tummy time. So when dh walked in we placed him in the pack'n'play downstairs then we both curled up on the couch. All of us napped from 1:15 to 3:30. At 3:30 bub woke up ready to eat (he was 20 minutes overdue). So dh fed him while I changed. I then headed to the grocery store while the boys had bonding time. When I arrived home Sweets was fussy and I could tell my dh was frustrated. He was attempting to watch house of cards on netflix but Sweets was making that difficult. Despite me offering dh wouldn't let me take him. So I put groceries away and started dinner. Sweets calmed down for about 15 minutes to allow dh to feed the pups. he then finally fell asleep right as we were sitting down for dinner. we had spaghetti and wine. :thumbup: after dinner Sweets was due for another bottle. Dh fed him while I worked on trying to pump. I only managed about 0.5oz but I was ok with that because I didn't expect a miracle change overnight. After his bottle Sweets started his typical nightly fussiness because he needed to make a dirty diaper. My dh needed to do homework so I took Sweets upstairs. Around 10pm I put a very fussy Sweets in the bath, then changed him in a footed sleeper. He settled after the bath so I sat in the rocker reading him stories. While reading to him I could feel him tooting. about 10:30 I changed his dirty diaper. once changed he fell asleep in my arms. I took him downstairs, laid him in the pack'n'play and started to prep bottles for the night and get everything set for bed. I got the humidifier going, prepped the formula and water bottle for the overnight feedings, and walked our pups. I then sat on the couch and fell asleep while dh was watching the grammys and doing hw. Sweets woke up at 11:45 for his bottle. He fell asleep right after the bottle so I took him upstairs, laid him in his crib, turned on the monitor, went into my room, and crawled into bed. Next thing I knew Sweets was fussing. I looked at the time and it was 4! I managed to get 4 hours of sleep! Amazing lol. I got up, fed and changed sweets, then put him back down. He went right back to sleep and stayed asleep until 7am. Dh had gotten up at 6, walked our pups, and left for school. sweets was awake for an hour or so long several times yesterday during the day so I'm hoping that doing the same today will help get him in a good rhythm.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy I'm so proud of you for your perseverance!!! And it sounds like sweets is on his way to getting days/nights figured out!!!! Well done mama!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aww what a lovely day/routine. Hope he carries on this way. I'm am very nervous I just can't help fear the worst. :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

thanks. I'm still working on pumping and trying to keep my water intake up. i'm gonna also start working on getting him to nurse at lest 10 minutes before each feeding. 
oh amber I got my OB to call in my script for my thyroid meds so i'll be able to pick it up Friday

big :hugs: amber


----------



## FLArmyWife

today is going ok. Sweets did have a 20 minute session where his belly was bugging him and nothing would console him. he just screamed. I did set him in the bassinet and walk away for a moment because I was getting overwhelmed. now he's laying content staring at the ceiling fan while I try to pump. even though nothing is coming out I'm gonna pump 15 min each side to help stimulate demand. 

this week is our first week without family here to help. I was so nervous for that first night Sunday but as each day/night goes on I'm more and more confident. 
Next week DH leaves for military training for 2 weeks so I'll be going to Orlando and staying with family for a little bit. :cry: i'm sad dh might miss out on small growing advances Sweets may make while he's gone.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's great FLA about your refill well done. Sounds like you're really on top of things and having some good days :D I hope you are <3

Speaking of meds I lowered my dose of fluoxetine from 40mg to 20mg daily with the view of being off them in my third trimester if possible so perhaps that's contributing to the increase in anxiety. I was advised in early Jan to up them to 60mg daily but I didn't feel I needed it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I definitely think lowering your dosage could be making your anxiety heightened


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I lowered it about 4/5 days ago. I've never experienced medicating while pregnant and though I've read all the studies I can't help but worry. (obviously lol) Just about to hop into bed with my little girl she has tonsillitis and wants to snuggle and watch you tube. I'm so incredibly blessed already. <3 xxx

Keep up the great work FLA xxxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

My goodness, I turn around for a few minutes and we have news coming out of every corner!!!

Hopeful  - He's absolutely adorable and sweet and so precious. Congratulations on bringing a perfect little human into this world. I'm so excited for you and DH. I'm sorry to hear that Paxton had some trouble but hoping that everything is back to perfect now. Update when you can but most importantly enjoy your time with DH and baby boy!

FLArmy - I'm so proud of you for your persistence and perseverance. You're such a strong woman and you don't give yourself half the credit you deserve! Look at you pumping and cooking and taking care of Sweets! It's amazing what you get done in a day. You're an inspiration :)

Pink - Amazing pictures and it sounds like you had a wonderful shower. Your DD is absolutely adorable and baby Elizabeth does have big shoes to fill, haha. I agree DD is totally your "mini me." So glad you're doing well. Too funny about Amazon Grill gift card! We got a gift card from DH's grandmother to a restaurant that's about 2.5 hours away because they closed all the locations near us :) Never used it.

Disney - I'm sorry you're miserable and baby girl is not cooperating. I hope she comes soon. 

Amber - Sweetie, I am so so sorry you're so worried. I have to admin, about 15 minutes before my first scan I was googling ectopic pregnancy because I was having one sided pains. I think we are all completely neurotic in early pregnancy. Considering you lost precious little ones before I can only imagine your anxiety. I hope your scan comes soon and all is well so you can breathe and keep going. All my thoughts and positive emotions are with you. I still worry every day and check for spotting every time I'm in the bathroom. 

Frangi - Glad you are well and managing without DH. You go girl! I'll be without DH for a week in April so we'll see how well I do with just me and the pup (which has to be infinitely easier than just you and DD).

AFM: I've been feeling good (gasp, can't believe I said that) and haven't had spotting in a week come this evening. I got a tremendous amount accomplished over the long weekend and even stayed up until 11pm one day. Can't wait for doctor's appointment tomorrow!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck tomorrow Mrsmb

Amber it could be due to decreasing the meds, but I think a heightened sense of anxiety given your history is also very normal.

FLArmy it's nice to see your determination is paying off, continued prayers that each passing day gets easier as you grow more confident


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say that I woke up with contractions around 4:30 this morning. It's now going on 5pm and they still have not progressed into anything. This morning I thought they were the real deal as they were coming every 15 mins or so. Now I'm getting them maybe once or twice an hour. So please send all labor dust my way :). 

Maybe something will happen tonight, idk. Going to rest some more and hope for the best. I hope she doesn't keep me waiting too much longer!


----------



## busytulip

Fx'd Disney and lots of :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Labor dust Disney!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Fx'd Disney! Sounds promising! :) 

Glad thing are getting a bit easier FLArmy :) 

Amber hope ur scan is great :) 

Mrs. Mb hope u have a good appt!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thinking of you amber!!! :hugs:


Afm.... we all have a horrible stomach bug over here. Dh came home from work this morning really sick. I thought (was hopeful) it was just something he ate.. nope dd vomited all over the couch, 4 times back to back, projectile type. I was trying to clean it all up and had been having bad stomach pains for about at hour and all of a sudden out of nowhere I start throwing up, dd continues to throw up beside me and dh comes out to try to help and he starts throwing up again. Our whole living room was covered in vomit. I don't know how I'm going to clean the couch. It stinks so bad. I took a zofran but I'm having horrible stomach cramping and shivering and my whole back hurts! It's awful!!! I just want it to all stop!!!! I hate being sick and I very rarely am and this marks twice in 7 weeks that I've been so sick!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies I'm still in such a state of shock. 

We arrived and I got scanned I was totally expecting for them to see something around 6 weeks gestation and set for bad news. Boy was I wrong! :cloud9::haha::blush:

We have what looks to be identical twins, 1 yolk sac seen and two babies and two heartbeats they don't count the rate over here but they were flashing so quickly I could barely see it happening. :cloud9: Measuring 7 weeks 4 days and 7 weeks 3 days. God is amazing. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I can't even...... I what?! 


I'm aware of risks and vanishing twin and the likes but for now we are excited <3
 



Attached Files:







scan of two babies my two babies.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## frangi33

Woo hoo amber!!!!!! What a blessing congratulations. 

Oh pink that sounds like a scene from a horror movie poor you and your family :( 

Huge amounts of labour dust to you disney I hope this will be it! X


----------



## 5starsplus1

OMG how exciting Amber...so happy for you...congrats hun :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: since we don't know what you are having yet, I just put a set of each lol!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Thinking of you amber!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Afm.... we all have a horrible stomach bug over here. Dh came home from work this morning really sick. I thought (was hopeful) it was just something he ate.. nope dd vomited all over the couch, 4 times back to back, projectile type. I was trying to clean it all up and had been having bad stomach pains for about at hour and all of a sudden out of nowhere I start throwing up, dd continues to throw up beside me and dh comes out to try to help and he starts throwing up again. Our whole living room was covered in vomit. I don't know how I'm going to clean the couch. It stinks so bad. I took a zofran but I'm having horrible stomach cramping and shivering and my whole back hurts! It's awful!!! I just want it to all stop!!!! I hate being sick and I very rarely am and this marks twice in 7 weeks that I've been so sick!

oh no pink. I hope you all feel better soon



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ladies I'm still in such a state of shock.
> 
> We arrived and I got scanned I was totally expecting for them to see something around 6 weeks gestation and set for bad news. Boy was I wrong! :cloud9::haha::blush:
> 
> We have what looks to be identical twins, 1 yolk sac seen and two babies and two heartbeats they don't count the rate over here but they were flashing so quickly I could barely see it happening. :cloud9: Measuring 7 weeks 4 days and 7 weeks 3 days. God is amazing. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I can't even...... I what?!
> 
> 
> I'm aware of risks and vanishing twin and the likes but for now we are excited <3

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::dance::yipee::friends::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMGNESS AMBER I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! DOING A LITERAL HAPPY DANCE IN MY LIVING ROOM!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber....I'm speechless! Identical twins!!! That's so incredible! What an amazing gift :) so happy for you! No wonder ur so sick!


Pink u poor thang! Thinking of you....hope u can rest, that's so awful!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow amber that's incredible!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Such a blessing indeed!!!!! I was checking for an update every hour last night between being sick and being in so much pain not being able to sleep!!!
I'm starting to possibly feel better, just trying to rehydrate. And my entire body aches!!!


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations amber :dance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh no Pink :( I haven't caught up I justed posted that and ran my MIL was here. I felt bad opening the laptop and typing as she was here but my bnb family needed to know too! lol. Sorry you're sick :( Get well soon. xxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - OMG!!!!! Identical twins???!!!! Whaaaat????!!!! How freaking astonishingly amazing! What a blessing after your long and painful journey to the rainbow! I am beyond thrilled for you.

Pink - What you went through yesterday absolutely sounds like a scene from a horror movie! I am so hoping that once you rehydrate the remnants of that nasty bug will be gone.


----------



## Pato

GM Lovelies.....long time not checking in and WOWWWWW....

Amber....HUMONGOUS CONGRATULATIONS...:happydance: I've always thought that perhaps you would be carrying twins being so sick:hugs:....OMG I'm so excited...:yipee:

Pink....you and dd are both so beautiful, I literally gasped at your pics....Oh my I'm so sorry about all the vomiting and do hope you all feel better soon. a bit of that happening here in the C'bean as well. I've been nauseated since Monday with vomiting and diarrhea and headache. Wasn't at work yesterday but I am today...feel better lovely:hugs:

Disney...:dust: for you honey...hope baby comes soon...

Flarmy...good job at persevering and getting 4oz. I admire you for trying, keep it up and I hope the next 3 weeks yields better production for you.

Corn...hope you and Paxton are doing well:hugs:

Tasha...how are you doing?

5Stars...how are you and how is your son?

Mrs.MB....how are you feeling mama?

Frangi...hope you are doing well:hugs:

Whatever happened to my Muffin??? Miss you girlie

Everyone else, hope you are doing well and in good health

AFM: Not much happening, I'm :shrug: about 2-3 DPO today, CD 17 with possible O on CD14 late....had unusually super sore nips from 1dpo, could hardly bear to touch the them...I dunno....I'm not expecting anything but still a bit hopeful....


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ellie is here! She was born at 1:12am and is 6 lbs 8 oz, 19 1/4 inches. Super crazy birth that I will have to write out later but all is well. Will probably be in the hospital until tomorrow since they like to keep you for a full 24 hours so I will update tomorrow.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: Pato!

HUGE CONGRATS DISNEY!!!

oh such a good news day!


----------



## pinkpassion

:sad2: (happy tears) so happy for all our good news!!!!!

I'm having a lot of contractions but I'm sure it's just all the dehydration. What do you ladies think? I've made myself drink a ton and am now peeing clear again!! Do you think I should worry?


----------



## Cornfieldland

What a great day !
Disney congrats! So happy u both are well! Can't wait to hear more :) I'm a bit emotional haha 

I guess me and Pink are next! Eeek getting nervous !


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I've been getting contractons lately too. I think it's from dehydration as well, cause its mostly after my work days when I've been running around. Seems to be worse when I'm lying on my back. It's a bit scary...but they go away.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- if possible I say continue drinking lots and sit with your feet up. in an hour or so if they're still happening maybe call your OB?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - OMG mama!!! Congratulations!!! Guess all that labor dust really worked, haha! I can't believe she came so quick!!! Can't wait to see the pics and to hear your story. Glad you are both well.

Pink - I get a lot of cramps when I'm dehydrated. I would imagine your contractions are just dehydration. Seems to be pretty common from what I've read. Keep drinking - peeing clear is the first sign that your body is cycling water well!

Corn - Yikes :), you and Pink are next. More fabulous babies!!!

Pato - Thank you for asking my dear. I'm well :) Really late Dr. appointment today so I can't wait for the day to end. I'm sorry you've been sick :( And of course baby dust! I had sore nips pretty much from 1 DPO when I got my BFP. I didn't pay much attention because I convinced we didn't have a chance but especially felt them in the shower! Huge heaps of baby dust for you!

I miss Muffin too. Hope she and the fam are doing well. 

Sending positive thoughts to Hopeful as well. Can't wait to get an updated on how she and Pax are doing.


----------



## FLArmyWife

had some newborn photos done at 13days old... just got them in.. here are some of my favorites

the stuffed dog I got when I was his age.. I broke down in tears first seeing the picture of him with it
 



Attached Files:







i-qRwCnPh-X2.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 10









i-9JfNz2m-X2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10









i-vDRtNsM-X2.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 9









i-Fc7hBcp-X2.jpg
File size: 108 KB
Views: 9









i-xrBZ2NS-X2.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg FLArmy those are so adorable! Super cute! Looks like something from a magazine :) so precious ! Lots of hair too!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you corn.


----------



## frangi33

Haha I've just been through them all on fb they are absolutely adorable! 

Pink glad you're a bit better, Fx those contractions are just dehydration and they subside soon.

Hey Pato great to hear from you, your symptoms sound promising, I'm throwing all the fairy dust possible your way 

Amber how's it sinking in lovely? What do your family think I bet they are over the moon!

Disney congrats on the birth of little Ellie, wishing you a quick recovery and hopefully you'll be back home soon x


----------



## frangi33

Oh btw I had my 16 midwife app yesterday. All she did was blood pressure and urine lol after waiting an hour to see her! She wasn't fazed by the lack of movements since 14 weeks and said to wait till the 20 week scan. She doesn't need to see me again till 28 weeks!!!! I didn't think there would be a 12 week gap.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, stunning pictures he is so very handsome! He looks a dream <3 

Thank you all for the congrats I'm still in shock. I'm going to try not worry about them being in the same sac or not ect for now as scanning in the epu is very undetailed all she said to take from today was that it's twins with two good heartbeats measuring correctly so I will. I have another scan on the third of march now. <3 

OMG Disney congratulations what a darling little thing. So glad she's out and you're both safe. How wonderful <3


----------



## busytulip

Congrats disney! Looking forward to your birth story :)

Wow frangi, that seems like so long between appts. Do you have your scan booked already?


----------



## frangi33

Yep the next scan is middle of march busy. But no midwife till May!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Frangi that is a big gap! I guess if your ultrasound is good and ur low risk then that's probably why. Looking forward to your ultrasound!


----------



## busytulip

^wss


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies. I think I'm finally starting to regain my strength and the contractions have settled just the occasional one now. Kind of scared me, I call my nurse and she said to time them and to go in if they were under 5 minutes. So I timed them and they were all over the place anywhere from 3 minutes to 20 lasting anywhere from 30 seconds to 60. But I made myself drink a ton of water and I was already laying down so I slept for 2 hours and only was woken up by 2 contractions. They slowly got better after that. I think it was a combination of my bowels contracting and dehydration. I know they say that's why castor oil can work to start labor so I don't know! Anyway all is well!!
Amber you are going to have to go get 2 of your little rainbow jammies!!!!!

Flarmy little guy is just too precious!!! I hope you are ok, I know some days can just be too much!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney congrats, I'm so excited to hear your birth story. I hope you are doing well and I want to see a pic of that beauty!!!

Frangi, I am looking forward to your 20 week scan, will you be finding out the gender?

Is it really me and corn next?! Holy moly!!! Well we've got a bit of a wait then.. guess it will go by fast!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - He's so absolutely adorable! Amazing pictures!

Pink - So happy your contractions stopped and you are feeling better!

Frangi - That's so weird. I guess everyone is right. You're low risk and so they don't need to see you as often? Here you're seen every 4 weeks until the third trimester, every 2 weeks until 36 weeks and then every week. 

AFM: The doctor's appointment yesterday went well. She told me that spotting is more common than we think. Cervix is engorged and could be irritated for many reasons (hard to say if it's due to cryotherapy). She basically said not to worry unless I have cramps or there is a flow to it. She listened to the heart beat with a Doppler and the baby surprisingly complied. She found the heartbeat as soon as put the probe on my tummy and the baby stayed the whole time. My doctor's office doesn't give a rate, they just tell you if it's normal or abnormal. My next scan is scheduled for March 14 when we do the anatomy and gender scan. I need to do my second trimester blood work at least two weeks before.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm so glad ur feeling better! 

Mrs .Mb that's great they found the heart beat right away, can't wait for ur gender scan!

Yay I'm 30wks!! In 7 or 8 weeks I will be having a baby...it's crazy!! I can feel him having hiccups almost daily now :) so cute!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 30 weeks corn, wow 7 or 8 weeks?! Are you being induced or c-section? I can't believe how fast it's all going!!!!
I also feel hiccups daily or multiple times a day!! They are getting ready for life outside. 

I'm so looking forward to the upcoming scans for anatomy and gender!!! Lots to look forward to!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn- Happy 30 weeks! Another milestone accomplished :) Baby is going to be here in no time!

Pink - I can't wait myself. Our parents are going crazy wanting to know the gender, lol. My MIL is almost literally going crazy because she wants to go shopping. 

Sooo... I just had a very awkward experience... I was talking to one of the girls at work and it came out that I'm pregnant. She didn't say congratulations or anything really. She just asked me if I was "in the clear." And said, "sorry to be so crass but we see things happen to our friends all the time." She's in her mid-30s and from a conversation we had almost a year ago I was under the impression that she and her husband chose to not have kids... Now I really felt that there's a good chance they couldn't have kids and it really hurt her to learn that I was pregnant... :wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

O man Mrs mb. I'm sorry! That's so hard. Some women really struggle with bitterness after going through infertility and loss. It's hard to be sensitive to their feelings, but know it's not about you at all! And I'm sure she's happy for you, just struggles with herself. I've been there myself. I never wanted to be bitter about things and somehow I found myself there. Even though I was happy for the person I was sad and angry for myself!!! 
It is awkward though and I'm sorry!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.Mb...that's awkward, she could have just said congrats and left it at that. We don't need reminders that "stuff happens" and is there a magic number where ur in the clear? Anyhow..I get a lot of Omgs and r u crazy...since my kids r 16 and 12, but we are happy and it's kinda funny to shock people anyways ;) 

Pink I'm expecting to be induced around 37,38wks with my Cholestasis and being on BP meds. I was last time at 37, so that's what I'm counting on ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy 30 weeks corn


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome corn!! The count down is on!!!! What all do you have left to do ? Do you have everything ready for baby? Bag packed? Diaper bag ready?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you ladies, you're always so wonderful. I knew it wasn't about me at all, I just felt so bad for her... I also know there's no good way with people that suffered infertility to go about telling... 

Corn - yeah, right? I keep asking myself if there's a magic number where you feel "out of the woods." I guess not for me... I have moments of happiness and then come anxiety and fear. 

I have to say though, reading second trimester forum has been interesting. I kept wandering what was "wrong." Then I realized it's a lot more relaxed...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, still at the hospital but getting to go home today! We thought we would be discharged by 11 but they want to see Ellie's latch get a bit better before we go. Sooo just waiting around. I wanted to say CONGRATS AMBER!! Identical twins, that is so amazing. So happy for you. Sticky vibes for those two :dust:. 

Since I've got some time to kill and Ellie is sleeping on my chest, I'll go ahead and share my birth story! Next post.


----------



## pinkpassion

Oooooo.. I'm excitedly waiting to read it!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Disney. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

How lovely Disney <3 Oh yay I'm looking forward to your story. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As for me, it's starting to sink in, I've been looking up how to swaddle twins how to position them to breastfeed, how to sleep them looking up what the next scan should look like, what to expect and when. It's like a first pregnancy all over again so much to learn. I hope they stick and grow to term I really do. I am convinced these are boys and I like the name Oliver "Ollie". That's as far as we got for names lol.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ok so as you guys know, contractions started on Tuesday 02/16 around 4:30 in the morning. They were about 15 minutes apart lasting 30-60 seconds. As the morning went on they became very irregular, sometimes having an hour in between. This lasted the rest of the day, contractions never fully disappeared but would get only 1-2 an hour. 

I got my daughter to bed around 8pm and laid down for a little. At around 8:30 I got a pretty big contraction, so I got my phone out and started timing them again. They were consistently around a minute long but only coming around every 8-10 mins. Waited an hour and soon enough they were getting closer, every 4-5 minutes. The hospital is around a 30 min drive so I texted my mom to come over to watch my DD while we head for the hospital. The drive sucked for obvious reasons, I timed contractions in the car and they were coming every 4 minutes. 

We got to the hospital at 10:30pm. By the time I was seen in triage it was after 11. They checked me and I was dilated to a 5! So obviously they're admitting me. The nurse tried twice to get an IV going and she blew both veins. Next nurse tries another two times, two more blown veins. ANOTHER nurse tries, blows one more. All this while having contractions. They say they've done all they can do and that they'll have to have the anesthesiologist try. 

I am put into a delivery room and the anesthesiologist comes in and miraculously was able to get an IV going, although he had a VERY hard time doing so. It took close to an hour between all of them to get a darn IV going. This took up precious time and now my contractions were coming even closer. They don't want to check me until after I get my epidural (which I was very upfront about getting since the beginning about.)

By this time it's probably between midnight and 12:30am. Contractions went from bad to "omg kill me please" almost instantaneously. The back labor that I had with my daughter as well was back. I became very vocal to get through contractions. I was screaming and grunting and soon realized that the grunting was my body attempting to push. I called the nurse in to let her know I was feeling pressure and that I felt like I needed to push. She rushed in and checked me... Only a 7 but "very low" and that it'll be soon. This was at 12:50am.

The very next contraction I could literally feel the baby coming down. My body was pushing and everyone was screaming at me not to, as the dr was not even in the room and that I was only at a 7. I was on my side with my legs closed. Next contraction, I can feel her coming lower even more, to the point of crowning. I am screaming very loudly and clearly at this point "SHE'S COMING!" And people finally start taking me seriously. The anesthesiologist was in the room at this point thinking she'll be giving me my epidural-- yeah no. Nurse says forget the epidural, dr is on his way and he will break my water and baby will come very soon.

Next contraction I am involuntarily pushing and screaming again, they're screaming at me to stop (which is seriously impossible...) and the doctor rushes in. I can feel baby ready to crown at this point and he very quickly breaks my water and I get into pushing position. Next contraction she has crowned, the next one her head is out, and the last one she was born. Three pushes! 

So that was my crazy fast labor and delivery. I went from 7cm at 12:50am to her being born at 1:12am (20 or so minutes.) Ended up with a completely natural birth just like my first. Since she came so fast I tore pretty badly on the outside, which was no fun to feel. Was only in active labor for around 4.5 hours. So besides dealing with the false start during the day, I got the quick labor that I was hoping for!

She's been a great baby so far. She's got a bad case of "newborn rash" today but dr said it should clear in a week or two. Latching was very difficult yesterday, but with a bit of work and perseverance she's getting it down very well today. It's not 100% so my nipples are very sore and even bled. Should be working with the lactation consultant very soon so that we can go home. Her jaundice results came back low-intermediate risk, so they want to do a re-check tomorrow. Debating if we should just stay an extra night so we don't have to make the trip all the way back down here tomorrow morning. 

Here she is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

wow. awesome she came so quick like you hoped but I'm sorry you weren't able to get the epidural and you tore. hopefully she gets a hang of latching soon. congrats again Disney


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Wow what an intense labour and delivery, and what a precious little cutie to show for it. Well done Disney. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

She's so precious Disney!! What a whirl wind delivery! Funny how nurses almost always don't listen! Birth of my last was very similar. I hope nursing gets easier, I know it will. Funny how she took soooo long to get here, then when she decided to bam! :) Shes beautiful :) 

Pink I have nothing ready hAhah....planning on getting that going this week ;) still need to paint my room. Just not a lot of energy.


----------



## frangi33

Congrats on 30 weeks corn!!!

Mrs mb that's so cool you got to hear the hb. Yep they are really laid back about the pregnancy despite the reduced movements and size and the ovarian cyst lol! I will be looked after by a consultant for the birth so a different story there. 

Yes I'm totally going to find out the gender! I think it will be awesome to help dd bond with the baby if she's knows the sex and also us too. Our scan is march 7th so still a while away yet. 

I love your birth story Disney. And the fact you've found the time and energy to post and your not even home yet! What a trooper you are! Ellie sounds adorable. I hope the latch improves soon so your poor bbs can get some respite. 

Your birth sounds very eventful, but your contractions sound awful you poor thing, at least it was quick. 

Does Ellie have a coming home outfit? 

Pink how are you feeling now hun, are you oh and dd better? X


----------



## pinkpassion

So sweet Disney!!! That's incredible and you did an awesome job!!! She's so beautiful!!!!

Amber I remember the excitement I had for my two!!! It's so exciting to read about all the new things that comes with two!!! I'm sad I no longer get to look forward to that, but thankful for my one healthy baby!

We are starting to feel better, dh went back to work today, dd won't eat anything for me. A bite here and there but then she turns away so she's had 4 bites all day. Won't even eat her fig newton's so I know her tummy must hurt or something. Although really I haven't eaten either, I just don't want anything!! So maybe that's all it is!!! We are on the mend though so I'm happy about that!


----------



## ccoastgal

Wow I am gone for a week and there was soo much exciting stuff to catch up on! 

Disney congrats on your beautiful baby girl! I am so glad your delivery was fast after everything that happened. She is an absolute doll and I hope you guys get to go home soon!

Amber TWINS!!!! Ahhh congrats that is amazing. I bet you are on :cloud9:. You deserve it hun!

Pink I am hoping you and your family are feeling better. I loved the pictures of the shower your daughter is absolutely beautiful! 

5Stars I hope your son is doing better. I was glad to see that he accepted getting help. 

Frangi that seems like a long way to wait for you to see your midwife again. 

Corn congrats to making it to 30 weeks that is amazing. Hopefully in 7 short weeks you will have your baby in your arms. 

FLarmy I am hoping you are doing well today. I am sorry that you had a rough night last night. 

Mrs. MB that must of been awkward with what your co worker said but like you said I don't think it was meant anything against you. I think woman don't think before they speak sometimes and if she has had issues with conceiving before that is probably why she brought it up.

I am sorry if I missed anyone it was not done on purpose! I will update on another thread.


----------



## ccoastgal

Here is our 12 week ultrasound. She was waving at us and was a little wiggle worm again. Her measurements were great and she is right on target with her due date according to the OB/GYN at August 28th. So they have me 12 weeks 4 days. Only 3 day difference than what I have. Her heartbeat was 166. I keep saying her because the tech was able to get a good shot between the legs and there was definately not a pee pee there. She said because I am early still she could be wrong. But she looked twice during the ultrasound and said her bet is on a girl. I couldn't be more happier. DH and I could of sworn it was a boy though :haha: we were so wrong! 

MS is still lingering around although better still nauseated daily. Other than that I am on :cloud9:.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast great news love. What a beauty you've got there!!! Are you feeling any movements yet??


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies sorry been absent last few days. Little lady doesn't sleep well on a night and I'm forever exhausted lol.
Congrats to hopeful & disney!!!
HUGE congrats to you Amber!! Twins how exciting and lovely!
Lovely photos flarmy :) 
Pink your gorgeous! And your daughter is beautiful too :) 
X


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Lovely scan photo ccoast :) x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Beautiful scan Ccoast! It will be interesting to see if she's right and u have a little girl in there! :) congrats!


----------



## busytulip

Love your birth story disney...fast and furious :)

Coast that's a great scan pic

Corn not much longer now...eeeep!

Tasha it's nice to see you pop in, I hope you get a good night of sleep soon


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a fabulous weekend ladies


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies...

Disney...I read your birth story like a thriller novel.....I especially liked the part "my contractions went from bad to OMG kill me please":rofl: I literally cacled out loud at that....I know it's not funny when going through it though....I had two natural births and that's pretty much what you're thinking...with a few choice expletives in the mix. Not sure how you are supposed to stop 'involuntary' pushing!....Overall so glad you and lil princess are fine and hope your latch gets better so you can go home and get settled into your routine.

Corn...congrats on 30 weeks....it's soon time for our next LO Fabulous... O and 16 & 12 is perfect, you'd have loads of tangible assistance...hell if I get preggers now my DS is 22:shock:...:haha: that'll raise some eyebrows.

Mrs. MB....glad your appointment went well, it's so good to hear their lil heartbeats...

Pink...glad you and fam are on the mend, praying for a full recovery for you all:hugs:

Flarmy...hope the latching is going better luv...

Busy...good to see you..how are you feeling honey :hugs:

Frangi....hope you are doing well

Ccoast....beautiful LO...oooo so exciting to see scans...

Tie and Tasha hope you are both well and LOs as well...

I miss my Muffin...hope shes ok...

Have a great weekend lovelies...Alll


----------



## pinkpassion

Well.... just when I thought we were all on the mend dd started vomiting again today :sad2:.. she's been sleeping all day she just doesn't feel good. I feel so bad for her! Dh is much better and so am I, I actually ate something today, good job too because I felt like I was starving poor Elizabeth and I know I've lost weight. According to my scale 4 lbs !!!
Here's my dd so far today. Everytime I look at her she's asleep in a different position. (This is the dog bed I made for our doggie that passed away last year, she loves it, sits in it all the time )
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1455901845318.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awww poor baby! Sorry Pink she's still sick :( hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## pinkpassion

It's so hard when they don't feel good. Makes me so sad!!!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> It's so hard when they don't feel good. Makes me so sad!!!

Oh poor baby Pink...I'm sorry she's still not better. Gotta try to get some fluids in her from all that vomiting though...I do hope she feels better soon...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope she feels better soon pink


I guess my update is that my milk has run dry. A few days now of multiple attempts to nurse, hand express, and pump all with not even a single drop of BM.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks guys! She's drinking her water/pedialyte and keeping it down. Just won't eat and when she did eat finally this morning it all came back up :(. I'm such a worry wart about these things!!! She slept all morning and seems ok right now. Very clingy though but that's normal when she doesn't feel good! I don't mind!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I'm so sorry hun!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## FLArmyWife

a little better than yesterday. actually got a little sleep last night since dh took over. Though I slept weird so my neck muscles were stretched wrong and now I have a tension headache at the base of my neck/skull. I have so much I need to do before 5pm and haven't started any of it because I have zero motivation.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm so sorry your little princess isn't well. I hope she turns the corner and feels great tomorrow. I really hope these twins stick. They are measuring within a day of each other... is that a good sign? I'm completely lost as to what to expect. I'm so sorry you lost one of yours :( I get what you mean though I'd be so grateful to carry one of these babies to term let alone two.

FLA, sorry to hear that and about the tension and zero motivation too. :( 

I woke up today shocked to find a bulge/mound between my pubic bone a c-section scar it feels very much like a fundus and on upon consulting "dr" google *hiss boo* seems that's on track for twins. Interesting. After I had a wee it was still there too. I felt quite good when I got up over 5 hours I had two bowls of pasta salad a naval orange and some pineapple chunks then I got really tired and went to bed for 2 hours and woke up feeling AWFUL sickness is in full swing, I have the worst headache and I feel like a grumpy mess. lol. I'm drinking only water and peeing plenty but it feels like a dehydration headache. I think it could be tension. 

It really isn't sinking in the fact there's two and I'm worried I'm in denial or something.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, it will take time for it to sink in!!! It's great that they are only measuring a day off. That's pretty much the best news you can get. My dr said when twins measure more than 6 days from each other is when they start to worry, especially if they are suspected identical!! :) You are doing the right thing by eating and sleeping!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I could cry pink thank you for responding. This is the first moment/wobble I've had where I'm feeling a bit I don't know........ ASD is so hard sometimes. I feel something for sure but no words fit it. I'm thinking maybe you understand as you've been in this exact situation. If this question is too tough please don't answer it, but were your babies on track at 8 weeks? I'm trying to gauge what expectations I should realistically have for this pregnancy. xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Ask anything you like. I'd like to help as much as I can, it's the only thing that helps me, to know I can help someone else!! :hugs: 
No my two measures way off. I think it was 6/7 days difference and the sacs were way different so that was the biggest clue that B would not make it. A measured exact for my ovulation!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh bless baby A, I'm now crying in sympathy I'm sorry for all your losses pink. Much love. xxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: amber

sorry not trying to seem like I"m dismissing anything/anyone.. finally got up and started doing the things I need to do


----------



## frangi33

Good on you FLArmy! Most people don't realise how hard a newborn can be but we're all here for you through the crying fits and piles of washing. 

Tasha I'm sorry to hear your little one is up a lot at night. She will soon get to grips with night and day. we're here for you too hun


----------



## FLArmyWife

so quick check in before running out the door...

DH leaves for 2 weeks of military training on Sunday night. So he's driving me to Orlando to stay with family for those 2 weeks while he's gone so I'll have help with baby and the dogs.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

My little olivia :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## frangi33

Oh tasha she's so adorable she makes my heart melt x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tasha she's stunning <3

FLA what a lovely plan <3 I'm so glad you wont be alone for that long. It really is relentless isn't it. It's a huge adjustment but seems you and DH have it down and know exactly what to do. xxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, just checking in. Not meaning to not reply to everyone individually, but I have caught up with reading. It's 3:30am, LO is finally sleeping, and I'm having a bowl of ice cream because dang it I wanted one :haha:. Sleep deprivation is funny. 

We ended up coming home on Thursday evening. Everything's been going fine but nursing is not going quite how I was hoping. She latches fine and is able to eat, but I'm just not producing enough at the moment. Yesterday we had to take her in for a bilirubin check since her levels were at the "watch" level, and it turns out she's lost 8% of her body weight. So it's just over the 7% expectancy but less than the 10% that they recommend supplementing. Her poops and pees are a little less than they should be too. So last night she was still fussy after nursing and acting hungry, so I gave in and gave her a small amount of supplementing formula. Even with her feeding that we just had at 2am she had some after nursing again. Once my milk comes in a bit more I will get her back to EBF though. 

We go back today to get another recheck of weight and bilirubin levels, so hoping those turn out well. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope the check goes well Disney and your milk comes in


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha she's so precious! Can't believe she's a month old already :) 

Disney I hope you appt goes well and her weight is stabilizing. Its so stressful, and no sleep is hard! Hang in there!

Muffin thinking of you and hope things r ok with you and ur family!

Hopeful hope u and Paxton are doing well :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Disney, keep going it's really hard to get over jaundice in the beginning my daughter lost just under 10% with it but slowly gained it back when my milk came in. I hope the same happens for you too. 

Little catch up with me

I'm so... soooo tired my appetite is rubbish but when I'm hungry I'm eating such good food. I've lost 3kilos yet I don't feel it or see it lol. I can palpate my fundus I thought I could just about a week ago before we found out about the twins but thought I was crazy now it's grown even more so I'm certain that's what it is. I let my mum feel it today she was so shocked to feel my uterus so soon. It's really cute. According to the internet with twins the uterus is 4-8 weeks bigger on average mine is feeling like it usually does at 12 weeks I'm very short at just about 5 foot 3 inches so I always tend to measure ahead but only once I hit 20+ weeks. I'm really excited and really hope my babies stick <3 My double rainbow <3 
I'm not being sick now but it's because I'm avoiding the food that makes that happen. I'm unsure what else to say my boobs are massive and so sore i'm peeing and drinking loads. Yeah that's about it. Oh hormones are crazy I prefer to be alone in my room when I'm tired lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs! I've missed so much! 
I'm so sorry been Mia I've had absolutely so much going on, it's been crazy, 
Congrats to our new babies! I have to play catch up asap. 

I miss yall so much.
I haven't been on Facebook at all so I haven't seen pics or anything, but I checked the first page just now here.

So Afm just had alot Going on ,building new house, my poor doggie had his foot taken off and I've been bandaging him everyday, and his skin is gone, other then that just reorganizing our business for the move and reorganizing homeschooling . 
Dh went out of town to NC for business this cycle, so I am 3 dpo, but only got to bd 3 days before O and 2 days before (am &pm that day before dh left)
So my hopes aren't really up and ya know. ...
Well my luvs things are calming down a bit today so I will try to see pics of our sweet new babies!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey muffin you've been missed <3 Wow things have been crazy! Your poor little doggie, what happened? xxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ladies I just read 40 pages (I think) lmbo! :trouble:

Amber.. doggie got hit by a truck! No worries he won't be hitting anymore :trouble:

Amber!! holy moly twins!!!!!!!!!! What a blessing, I had tears when I found out!!!! Flarmy totally called it right!! Good job Flarmy ;) 

Congratulations tie, disney, hopeful on the sweet babies I'm so glad everyone is healthy and doing well, I cracked up when hopeful got the bat pulled on her when she skipped disney!! :rofl: at least it was in use while I was mia!!! 

Pink I luv your shower pics your adorable and beautiful! !

Ash luv the room decore&#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy your a great mommy and I'm glad sweets is doing well, he is a doll, looks like his mommy!!

Tasha I can't believe she is already a month old! Good grief! She is precious &#9825;

Corn, I guess you and pink are next!

Busy, pato, 5stars, coast :hugs: 
(Sorry if I missed someone)
Missed my girls soooooo much! 

I will continue to check in here, but honestly not stepping foot on facebook, it consumes way too much of the time I don't have ugh

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;luv yall!!

Also.. since my hopes are out this cycle, just a question, anyone else get a bfp by only bd 2 days before?

I mean I know they say spermys can live 3-5 days but what's the chances!? Lol idk just needed some HOPE I guess


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh muffin tube been greatly missed. I'm sorry about your pup. Hope the reorganization of everything goes smooth and the building continues to go well
:hugs: 
and yes sweets is a little reincarnation of me as a baby


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you ladies. Not sure how I would ever survive without you gals! :cloud9:.

Ellie is up 4 oz from yesterday so she's back on track for weight :happydance: and her bilirubin has gone down as well, to where they don't need to check it anymore. Plus my milk came in today! So relieved that everything is working out.

Muffin, been thinking about you hun and so glad to see you check in :hugs:. You are one busy lady! Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle, even though you think you may already be out. You just never know! 

Amber, still so excited for you and those babies. That's amazing you can already feel your fundus. I bet you start showing very early! 

Will try to check in as much as I can. ^_^


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm going to copy and paste my thread from 3rd tri in case y'all have any opinions! 

To make a long story short I had horrible swelling with dd1. 30+ lbs in 11 weeks , pitting edema from belly button down. Urinated 2 gallons of water within an hour after birth, my nurse said it was the most she'd ever seen (I had a u-Cath from epidural and c-section )!! 
This pregnancy has been night and day different , I've stayed super active, minimal weight gain, feel great, absolutely no swelling! This Tuesday my dh and I and our dd got a horrible stomach bug, we finally started feeling better yesterday and started eating again yesterday (Friday) so 3 days without food. I know I was also dehydrated during that time too. I wasn't able to do my normal exercise or daily walk of 3 miles. Today all of a sudden out of nowhere my legs were swollen. Very swollen and my hands were slightly swollen. I just noticed it when it got out of the shower tonight. Also just to note I didn't drink hardly any water today (especially compared to the 160+ oz I normally drink in a day). So after I noticed it is gulped down 3 bottles of water and it's definitely better. 
But now my question is, do you think all the dehydration and lack of movement/exercise has just caught up with me today? Or should I be concerned with the sudden swelling? I feel fine otherwise no headaches or blurred vision or anything. I know I'll probably answer my question tomorrow when I resume normal exercise and continue to drink a lot of water but it does have me worried that I'll be swollen like last time and end up with issues like last time. Anyone care to give me their opinion?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Dont have any research or personal experience to give any advice off of pink. But :hugs: i hope it goes down tomorrow.

Disney-glad the check went well


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok, so sorry to just post and run!!! I'll catch up now that I have a second!!!!

Disney so glad ellie is doing good!!!! :yipee:

Muffin, I've missed you!! I'm excited about your house, you must post pics!!! Your poor little poochy, sorry about his foot!!!! Glad he has you to love him!!! I hope you stay organized and the business runs smoothly through moving!!!

Flarmy, I hope you are all settled at your moms!! I know you'll be sad to see dh leave today :(

Amber all your symptoms sound awesome!!! Your uterus will definitely grow faster!!

Afm, the swelling is down this morning. I continued to wake myself up in the night to drink a full bottle and every time I have peed it's been clear!! My legs look pretty normal today! I'm going to exercise today and continue tons of water and see if that is where I went wrong or if I swell again despite all that I'm going to get into the dr tomorrow because that was a LOT of swelling in my legs!!! Not in my feet, just my legs, it was the weirdest thing! I should have gotten a pic!


----------



## busytulip

Pink glad the swelling has gone down

Muffin it's great to see you pop in. Your poor little pup, you are such a good momma.

Amber with my twins I could feel the top of my fundus at 6 weeks, by 8 weeks I looked about 4 months along. I'm a bit shorter than you, but can imagine you won't be able to hide very long.


----------



## pinkpassion

I thought the swelling was better after drinking a ton and sleeping last night but it came right back after being on my feet for just 20 minutes , so I called l&d and they recommended a blood pressure check so I came in and it's elevated. Waiting on a urine check now!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey pink! I'm glad you went in luv, its always better, anxiously waiting to hear results! I hope all is good praying for you!

Disney glad your little ellie is good &#9825;&#9825;

I just wanted to think you all for thinking of me that means alot to me&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Pink, I hope everything is alright. Maybe it's just from being sick and dehydrated? How everything checks out ok, think of you!

Muffin I'm so glad ur doing ok, I was worried about you. Sounds like ur super busy! Hope ur poor doggy recovers soon!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber hope u r feeling well, looking forward to ur next scan!

Disney so glad that baby girl is doing better and ur milk is in! 
I've been having lots of baby dreams lately, and it just noticed today I'm leaking colostrum in my bra, guess my body is getting ready.


----------



## pinkpassion

Everything is fine :yipee: .. my blood pressure went to normal after an hour of monitoring it, guess I was all worked up over this swelling which is much better. They told me I have been doing the right thing by increasing my fluids and resuming exercise but that it wasn't going to resolve in a night :dohh: and I had to give my body time to catch up!!! So I kind of felt dumb going in but I'm glad I did. Always better safe than sorry. And the nurse was awesome. She is 150% vbac supporting. It will be neat if I get her when I go into labor :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's awesome Pink! Glad to hear it! You might just be sensitive to swelling, I guess we all have our issues. But sounds like you are super healthy so I'm sure you will be fine :) it's always good to get things checked out, I felt kinda silly when I went in to...but I would have felt terrible if I didn't then it turned out I should have.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey guys! Hope everyone is doing good! Pink glad to hear that everything is ok!!!! 

Memphis is doing good! Most nights go pretty good. She gets up about 3 times a night. Some nights are not as easy, she either gets up a lot more or decides to just stay awake forever. Lol. My hubby has been pretty awesome. Let's me sleep in on the weekends. The week days are when it's harder. My nips have finally healed! It took a lot of tears and TONS of lanolin, but they are finally better. So thankful! I have to take Memphis in tomorrow to get her second PKU. &#128546; I hate having to get their little heals poked!!! So sad! Well hope everyone has a good week!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker




----------



## pinkpassion

O she is absolutely gorgeous Tie!!!! We have some of the cutest babies on this thread!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Amber hope u r feeling well, looking forward to ur next scan!
> 
> Disney so glad that baby girl is doing better and ur milk is in!
> I've been having lots of baby dreams lately, and it just noticed today I'm leaking colostrum in my bra, guess my body is getting ready.

That's good that you're already making your clostrum though! I thought for sure I didn't produce any. Sure enough the lactation consultant in the hospital was able to squeeze my boob hard enough to get it going, which hurt but who knew? 


pinkpassion said:


> Everything is fine :yipee: .. my blood pressure went to normal after an hour of monitoring it, guess I was all worked up over this swelling which is much better. They told me I have been doing the right thing by increasing my fluids and resuming exercise but that it wasn't going to resolve in a night :dohh: and I had to give my body time to catch up!!! So I kind of felt dumb going in but I'm glad I did. Always better safe than sorry. And the nurse was awesome. She is 150% vbac supporting. It will be neat if I get her when I go into labor :)

It's definitely better to be safe than sorry, so definitely don't feel dumb! Peace of mind is always good, too. 


TheTiebreaker said:


> Hey guys! Hope everyone is doing good! Pink glad to hear that everything is ok!!!!
> 
> Memphis is doing good! Most nights go pretty good. She gets up about 3 times a night. Some nights are not as easy, she either gets up a lot more or decides to just stay awake forever. Lol. My hubby has been pretty awesome. Let's me sleep in on the weekends. The week days are when it's harder. My nips have finally healed! It took a lot of tears and TONS of lanolin, but they are finally better. So thankful! I have to take Memphis in tomorrow to get her second PKU. &#128546; I hate having to get their little heals poked!!! So sad! Well hope everyone has a good week!!!

Memphis is just too adorable! I've gotten a couple smirks on camera too. So cute. Oh I feel ya on the sore nipples. When she latches I have to keep from crying sometimes. They're still scabbed a bit but appear to be healing. Sorry about her feet needing to be poked tomorrow, that's heartbreaking for sure.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie she is so pretty!! Awww so glad the nips are better, I'm sire that's a relief 

Pink I'm glad your ok luv ..shewwwww. . So just take it easy peasy now


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tie she's sooooo cute! She looks like a little angel that would never keep mommy up at night ;)


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
Sorry I was away for few days but work has been so busy.
Amber wow!! Twins!! Could t be happier for you!! 
Disney so happy baby made it. What a story for her birth, I agree with that fast and furious comment lol. Your baby is so beautiful! 
5stars hoping all is doing great. Missing you bunches dear!
Flam so proud of you to girl!! Hope all goes well in Orlando and this 2 weeks go by fast for you..

Well I finally got my scan last week and everything looks perfect. Nurse and doctor were shocked we apparently only see one baby since my progesterone and hcg were so high. We were able to listen to baby's heart and it melted mine, cried so bad!! The happiest moment of my life so far. We have another scan in a week from now and can hardly wait. My nurse told me they won't be able to see me beyond 12 weeks and recommended me to some obgyn and midwifes to chose from. I have so far no symptoms beyond sore nipples which sometimes scares me since I don't know if is good the lack of them. I never felt happier in my entire life, this baby is the best thing that could happen to me I feel so bless!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie, she is so incredibly cute, I agree with pink we have very pretty scrummy babies on this thread. Ugh the PKU's suck I've done them countless times and I hated every single one of them. Poor little babies <3 It's an amazing test to have though I'm not knocking it. 

Pink!!! yay I'm so glad the swelling is "nothing" that your blood pressure calmed down and that there are no other signs of pre eclampsia. phew. Had me worried there for a moment. I hope you recover really well now, how's your daughter doing I hope she is well?

Hey Zyara, I'm so happy all is well with you, thank you we are still trying to soak in the news of twins we are quite shocked. Hubby threatened that this could be my last pregnancy so I guess I made sure I got my four children haha. As for lack of symptoms I had zero with my son It was only because my mum didn't buy me tampons for 2 months that she made me take a pregnancy test opps, I was 18 and not regular. He's almost 11 so don't worry be happy and enjoy your lovely pregnancy. <3

MrsMB how are you lovely? How far along are you now? Your pregnancy seems to be going really quickly to me, how is it for you?

Cornie, ALMOST 31 WEEKS! when did that happen? How are you feeling is baby doing good? I'm not going to lie I was an exhausted emotional mess yesterday my kids have had a week off of school and whenever that happens we get lots of meltdowns my son was hitting himself in the face two nights ago my daughter has cried for three days non stop it's been tough BUT we handled it all really well and through lots more tears they went off to school this morning, phew. Few hours to re claim my house now and my mind! :coffee:

Disney, that&#8217;s so great she&#8217;s up 4oz already well done mama you&#8217;re doing great! I hope she carries on putting on that weight and peeing and pooping out that bilirubin.

FLA, how are you getting on at your family&#8217;s house? I hope they are giving you lots of help with baby sweets but at the same time aren&#8217;t being too overbearing lol. I hope you&#8217;re really really well supported and not missing your OH too too much lovely. I&#8217;ve always been very fortunate in that my OH has been home for the first couple of months (4) with my two and can&#8217;t imagine how I&#8217;d feel with him gone for weeks at a time, sending you a big squishy hug <3 

Pato, how are you lovely? what&#8217;s been going on with you, I&#8217;m always thinking of you <3

Mummafrog? Are you still around? Really hoping you&#8217;ve managed to conceive your surrogate bean lovely. Such an amazing thing you&#8217;re doing.

Tasha, baby Olivia is so cute! How are you both doing? 

Hopeful, how are you and baby Paxton doing? Do you have any pics to share? 

Muffin, I totally conceived my daughter by stopping baby dancing 2-3 days before ovulation, I wanted a girl and went on the theory that girl sperms live longer so spent 6 months ttc that way I had one chemical and then caught for my &#8211;yep daughter!! Lol She&#8217;s 7.5 now so it totally worked you are totally in with a chance and should be excited about your chances <3 As for your poor doggie, I&#8217;m so sorry that&#8217;s really really sad, you have been going through it haven&#8217;t you! My goodness. Big hugs. Yes FLA and PINK TOALLY called twins I thought they were being hopeful and kind and encouraging because I was being a big wimp about my symptoms but nope there&#8217;s two little heartbeats bouncing away in there. We couldn&#8217;t be happier. I have anxieties about most things and twins is new for me so I&#8217;m still adjusting but getting there. Weird thing is I&#8217;ve always seen myself with twin boys and I suspected my son was a twin for that reason but maybe it&#8217;s these little souls. <3

Ashley I can&#8217;t believe I haven&#8217;t commented yet on the room décor (thanks for the reminder muffin) the things you bought are so incredibly beautiful you have stunning taste! I can&#8217;t wait to see it all done out <3 How are you getting on? 

Busy, thanks I thought I was going a bit crazy thinking I could feel my fundus so that makes me feel slightly more sane haha. 

5 stars how are you getting on with healing? Are you looking forward to TTC again? I can&#8217;t wait to see some line porn action and see more bfps rolling in. How is the pain since the surgery? X

I f I&#8217;ve left anyone out I&#8217;m mega sorry and it totally isn&#8217;t anything personal I&#8217;ve been reading and running (well sleeping) for far too long and thought I&#8217;d finally update.

AFM, same old same old, I&#8217;m tired but feeling emotionally much better about things today I even started looking at baby stuff online last night. Food is getting harder to eat but I have lots of fat to live off of so I&#8217;m good lmbo! I think I&#8217;m allowing myself to get a bit excited. I may buy a Doppler this week if I do I will get a recording of the babies heartbeats and upload it here via youtube or something if that&#8217;s something you girls would want to see/hear? I&#8217;m not expecting to hear anything before ten weeks but we shall see. My next scan is 10 days away and counting! I can hardly wait. <3


----------



## Pato

GM Lovelies.......

Hope everyone had a great weekend...

Amber...thanks for asking honey...I'm doing better now...I was laid up in bed all weekend with a horrid cold...no energy and runny nose, scratchy throat, and a miserable cough and elevated temperature...(not a fever). Happy to report that with lots of rest and tons of fluids I'm feeling muuuuch better today and I'm back at work....

All my baby mommas.....my LOs are so beautiful, I'm now the proud internet mom of two girls and two boys....:rofl:...and they're all perfectly perfect.... 

Pink...Pheww...so glad all is well for you...I was concerned about your blood pressure...but glad that evened out....hope dd and dh are feeling better as well...

Flarmy....hope your stay with the family is going well....and that you are getting loads of help and rest...hope dh is doing well too:hugs:

All my preggy mums-to be....hope your pregnancies are going well...

Corn....31 weeks....oooohhh, I'm getting excited for my 5th baby and Pink not far behind..:hugs:

5Stars...how are you doing honey? Hope you are healing well and that your family is fine.

Muffin ....you are a busy lady...glad you are well and loving that pooch...kudos to you for being so great....

Didn't intentionally leave anyone out and hope evryone has an awesome week ahead....

AFM....I'm 8dpo, no more sore nips but have been cramping/dull ache since Friday....and feeling pretty nauseated, but that could be the after effects of my cold...just had a sandwich for breakfast and so want to throw it up....:sick:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ugh...last night was rough!!!! It was definitely the most difficult night by far! Memphis woke up right after I had just fallen asleep at 11:30. (I had just fed her). I changed her diaper and nursed her again. She was WIDE awake and dirtied her diaper, so I changed her again. I then nursed her on the other side and she was still awake, which is so not like her. I held her and rocked her till she finally fell asleep. I got back in bed at 3!!! She was then up again at 4!!!! &#128563; My husband got up with her and attempted to change her diaper (his first diaper with Memphis). He called me from the other room, so I got up and went in to see a disaster. Lol. Memphis had pooped while he was changing her. It got all over her back and pjs. There were baby wipes everywhere, including the floor. Ha ha. I had to quickly clean up Memphis and everything else before nursing her yet again. Finally got back in bed a little after 4. Luckily, Memphis slept till 8, but I am still feeling like a zombie today. Thinking I might need a small cup of coffee this morning... &#128564;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Tie that sounds really rough! So hard to function on zero sleep! I hope u get some naps in today. And get that man to change more diapers ;) of course his first one had to be a total poop-catastrophe. 

Amber im sure you are super excited, I know it's scary, heck I'm still scared to get excited and feel weird getting baby gifts. It's so hard to just to let urself be happy. I heard the heart beat at 10weeks, best sound ever and so happy I got it, it's kept me sane! Curious was this ur first month of using baby aspirin, and you got pregnant? 
31 weeks I know...it feels weird,..can't believe there's a baby in there!

Pato hoping for you sweetie :) 

Zyara so happy u had a great scan :) that's awesome!


----------



## Cornfieldland

AFm.. If I could reach inside and rip my gallbladder out I would. It hurts..mostly when I sit and when I do stuff...or eat fat. But it hurts everyday, no one seems to care and I still havnt gotten my report from over a month ago when I did the ultra sound which is pissing me off. Have an appt Wednesday with OB and it better be there. My blood work will be in tomorrow so I'll see if it's getting worse. 
We are trying to trade in one of our cars for a van without having two car payments. We have 5 of us with my mil that lives with us, so we need a van with the baby. Starting to stress about everything but I know my hormones are making it worse. Anyhow, don't work till Friday, then I have my baby shower at work so it's a nice easy week, can't complain about that :) one more month of work yay!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh tie &#9825;&#9825;you poor thing, I sure hope that you get sleep soon luv, I remember those nights, we call them poopsplosions :haha: 
It's so funny how that tiny Memphis can be causing all this night trouble for u lol! 

Amber, thanks luv! That sure gives me some hope to go on, my dh always seems to work out of town when I need some bd time!? :trouble: 

Aww corn&#9825;&#9825; luv I'm on the way to fix that gallbladder for u :trouble: 
I hope the car situation works out for you,
{Muffins story of the day}.... I had that problem myself when #4 came , I had decided briefly I was stopping at 3 children.... sold my Nissan pathfinder.. which seated 7... and bought a vw jetta, it was great!.... for the next hour after I bought the car.. I decide to go to target, (literally an hour later) bought the kids the princess &the frog movie, and went to check out, and thought , you know I may buy a preg. Test. . Thinking haha yea that would be funny...
Bought the test... went to chick filet ordered food peed on a stick looked up... BLARING bfp... WTH!!?? :trouble:
I had been out of town, dh and we only bd 1 time!!??
LMBO! called the guy to see if he would sell me my truck back... nope ...
So I bought a Honda pilot, like it better seats 8..

Anyways yes pointless story but I laugh everytime I think about it..
Moral of the story ... pee on a stick before you trade in your family vehicle :rofl:

Afm.. 5dpo and feeling lower dull cramps making me feel blah. . And that's all :coffee: 
And my poor footless doggie has a dr. App. Today

Hope yall have a great day!!&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

I've been busy and worried so I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up the way I should. 

I had more bleeding on Saturday and yesterday some blood tinged CM and today there's more pink discharge with bright red dots. Going in for an ultrasound in an hour and a half. Please keep my little one in your thoughts ladies. I'm having a really hard time keeping it together at work until it's time to leave.


----------



## pinkpassion

zyara1981 said:


> Well I finally got my scan last week and everything looks perfect. Nurse and doctor were shocked we apparently only see one baby since my progesterone and hcg were so high. We were able to listen to baby's heart and it melted mine, cried so bad!! The happiest moment of my life so far. We have another scan in a week from now and can hardly wait. My nurse told me they won't be able to see me beyond 12 weeks and recommended me to some obgyn and midwifes to chose from. I have so far no symptoms beyond sore nipples which sometimes scares me since I don't know if is good the lack of them. I never felt happier in my entire life, this baby is the best thing that could happen to me I feel so bless!!

 SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!! You never know, I've totally read stories where it appears to be one and then the next scan shows two :)!!! Fingers crossed you can get into a really good dr or midwife!!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFM, same old same old, Im tired but feeling emotionally much better about things today I even started looking at baby stuff online last night. Food is getting harder to eat but I have lots of fat to live off of so Im good lmbo! I think Im allowing myself to get a bit excited. I may buy a Doppler this week if I do I will get a recording of the babies heartbeats and upload it here via youtube or something if thats something you girls would want to see/hear? Im not expecting to hear anything before ten weeks but we shall see. My next scan is 10 days away and counting! I can hardly wait. <3

Can't wait to see your next scan piccy!!!! I am so excited for you! On my two healthy pregnancies I was able to hear the heartbeat from 8+4 weeks on :) Didn't try earlier than that though!!! But I'm the exception to the rule I think ;)



Pato said:


> AFM....I'm 8dpo, no more sore nips but have been cramping/dull ache since Friday....and feeling pretty nauseated, but that could be the after effects of my cold...just had a sandwich for breakfast and so want to throw it up....:sick:

 Really hoping for you Pato!!!! :) It's so hard when our bodies play tricks on us!!!



TheTiebreaker said:


> Ugh...last night was rough!!!! It was definitely the most difficult night by far! Memphis woke up right after I had just fallen asleep at 11:30. (I had just fed her). I changed her diaper and nursed her again. She was WIDE awake and dirtied her diaper, so I changed her again. I then nursed her on the other side and she was still awake, which is so not like her. I held her and rocked her till she finally fell asleep. I got back in bed at 3!!! She was then up again at 4!!!! &#128563; My husband got up with her and attempted to change her diaper (his first diaper with Memphis). He called me from the other room, so I got up and went in to see a disaster. Lol. Memphis had pooped while he was changing her. It got all over her back and pjs. There were baby wipes everywhere, including the floor. Ha ha. I had to quickly clean up Memphis and everything else before nursing her yet again. Finally got back in bed a little after 4. Luckily, Memphis slept till 8, but I am still feeling like a zombie today. Thinking I might need a small cup of coffee this morning... &#128564;

OOO girl, I hear ya. I'm so sorry!!! I remember those nights all too well. Sometimes I would end up putting her beside me in the bed and nursing her on demand so that I could sleep longer than 20 minute stretches, that and my c-section incision hurt really bad and it was hard to get in and out of our very high bed!!



Cornfieldland said:


> AFm.. If I could reach inside and rip my gallbladder out I would. It hurts..mostly when I sit and when I do stuff...or eat fat. But it hurts everyday, no one seems to care and I still havnt gotten my report from over a month ago when I did the ultra sound which is pissing me off. Have an appt Wednesday with OB and it better be there. My blood work will be in tomorrow so I'll see if it's getting worse.
> We are trying to trade in one of our cars for a van without having two car payments. We have 5 of us with my mil that lives with us, so we need a van with the baby. Starting to stress about everything but I know my hormones are making it worse. Anyhow, don't work till Friday, then I have my baby shower at work so it's a nice easy week, can't complain about that :) one more month of work yay!

Corn, OUCH!!! I'm so sorry!! I remember all too well the pain my gallbladder caused me. Made me very sick and I lost a lot of weight!! I still get the odd "phantom" pains. Especially when baby kicks her foot up there where it used to be. It sends an unpleasant pain right through my abdomen!!! I remember after having my gallbladder out feeling so much better, and then about 3 months later feeling awful again and having all the pains again. They had to run all of the tests all over again because they said sometimes people have 2 gallbladders :dohh: You think they'd have looked for that the first time :haha: but in the end I was diagnosed with "phantom" pains. And eventually it went away and rarely comes up!!


muffinbabes4 said:


> {Muffins story of the day}.... I had that problem myself when #4 came , I had decided briefly I was stopping at 3 children.... sold my Nissan pathfinder.. which seated 7... and bought a vw jetta, it was great!.... for the next hour after I bought the car.. I decide to go to target, (literally an hour later) bought the kids the princess &the frog movie, and went to check out, and thought , you know I may buy a preg. Test. . Thinking haha yea that would be funny...
> Bought the test... went to chick filet ordered food peed on a stick looked up... BLARING bfp... WTH!!?? :trouble:
> I had been out of town, dh and we only bd 1 time!!??
> LMBO! called the guy to see if he would sell me my truck back... nope ...
> So I bought a Honda pilot, like it better seats 8..
> 
> Anyways yes pointless story but I laugh everytime I think about it..
> Moral of the story ... pee on a stick before you trade in your family vehicle :rofl:
> 
> Afm.. 5dpo and feeling lower dull cramps making me feel blah. . And that's all :coffee:
> And my poor footless doggie has a dr. App. Today
> 
> Hope yall have a great day!!&#9825;&#9825;

:rofl: what a story!!!! I hope this is your month muffin!!! :) Your dh is probably avoiding you during your fertile months :haha: I think he needs the bat!!!!!
Poor baby dog.. you should post a pic of him!! I bet he's adorable!!!! Footless and all ;) (I'm a sucker for animals missing limbs (the underdogs) at one point I had rescued 2 dogs both missing their left rear legs. It was funny to walk them, I actually had people ask me if I intentionally removed their legs to make them match or for moral support of the other.... :dohh: people are strange, NO I wouldn't remove my dog's leg or any limb unless absolutely necessary :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs. MB said:


> I've been busy and worried so I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up the way I should.
> 
> I had more bleeding on Saturday and yesterday some blood tinged CM and today there's more pink discharge with bright red dots. Going in for an ultrasound in an hour and a half. Please keep my little one in your thoughts ladies. I'm having a really hard time keeping it together at work until it's time to leave.

O no, I'm so sorry you are so worried!!!! It's so so so so difficult!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you that your little one is bouncing around in there and that they find a reason for your bleeding!!! I hope that you don't have any more problems!!! Can you ask them to check on your cervix to make sure it isn't the cause of the bleeding due to the cryo?


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, how are you love? How is your son doing?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb oh my goodness, im so sorry this stuff is happening, praying and waiting results for you and lo ! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I will post a pic of his leg but I don't want to offend anyone (I don't mean offend I know it wouldn't offend, but I mean it's more disturbing then anything) but I will post and if you guys want I'll just delete it


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin you can do it in a spoiler :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink, Here is his leg from when it first happened, to some healing, to now, when he has no foot. I tried uploading a pic of him it kept saying file too large ugh, I will try again when I get out of the grocery store
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-22-13-03-02.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2016-02-22-13-07-47.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2016-02-22-13-07-53.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2016-02-22-13-03-45.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin, we bought a car a year and half ago saying we weren't going to try to have a baby so let's buy a car....now we r having a baby and need a different car ;) and we owe more than it's worth ugg! 

Mrs.Mb I hope everything is ok, I'm so sorry ur worried! I agree with Pink, make sure they look at ur cervix just to double check it's not incomplete or irritated. I know nothing about that, just to rule it out. You will be in my thoughts, please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

O poor baby boy!!! That looks very painful!!! I am an emergency veterinary technician so I've seen it all :rofl: Nothing can really bother me!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh lord Muffin! That looks awful! Poor poor puppy! :( so sad


----------



## muffinbabes4

Crap I'm sorry idk how to do a spoiler! And I just seen this after I put these awful pics on here!! Ugh I'm sorry guys I'll delete them in a few and do spoiler thing, I think it's too late now though


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awww your poor baby pooch. :( (No offence here, also used to bodies inside out -same thing)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornfieldland said:


> Oh Tie that sounds really rough! So hard to function on zero sleep! I hope u get some naps in today. And get that man to change more diapers ;) of course his first one had to be a total poop-catastrophe.
> 
> Amber im sure you are super excited, I know it's scary, heck I'm still scared to get excited and feel weird getting baby gifts. It's so hard to just to let urself be happy. I heard the heart beat at 10weeks, best sound ever and so happy I got it, it's kept me sane! Curious was this ur first month of using baby aspirin, and you got pregnant?
> 31 weeks I know...it feels weird,..can't believe there's a baby in there!
> 
> Pato hoping for you sweetie :)
> 
> Zyara so happy u had a great scan :) that's awesome!

So sorry about your gallbladder :( sounds awful. 
Yes this was my first month with baby aspirin. I did a few things different this time. I took full pre conception vitamins, gave up all alcohol, started taking maca 500 3x a day as well as red clover, got reflexology twice and took baby aspirin from cycle day 15 -ovulation day. I also put hubby on maca, red clover and an all around multivitamin, he also reduced his ibuprofen intake to almost none.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB, keep us posted lovely. I hope all is well and they find a safe reason for the spotting love. xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin...I don't think it will offend anyone, I work in medical so it doesn't bother me, I just feel bad for him!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you for all your positive thoughts my wonderful ladies. They found no cause for the bleeding at all. They have no clue where it's coming from or why it keeps happening. The best explanation they have is a cervical vessel or just plain irritated cervix. They checked the cervix and it looked fine. Nothing alarming. Fully closed and no sign of a bleed. 

Baby had no bleeding, moved around and had a heart rate of 141. Showed no distress at all. I did have several Braxton Hicks while there but the tech said that happens all the time from the overly full bladder. 

The results were sent to my doctor for review but the tech said to sleep well - the baby's perfect. 

I have anterior placenta that is fully attached at the top of my uterus. The tech said it will take longer to feel movements but the placenta looks perfect. The insertion point of the umbilical cord is smack in the middle as it should be. No bleed on the placenta. 

Ovaries looked good. No bleeding. They're pushed up and the corpus luteum is gone.

AAANNNDDD.... I was right all along. It's a baby girl :kiss: The tech told me without DH being there so I better find an awesome way to tell him.

Muffin - Ay! Your poor doggie!!! I really just want to go home and hug mine after seeing that paw. I'm so so sorry! How awful. :hugs: No offense here at all. I work in law enforcement, not that many bother me.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb I'm so glad you and baby girl (yay!!!! Congratulations ) are healthy and all is good, that's such a relief! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; 

I know ladies his little leg is awful :( I feel so bad for him and i have to baby him even more now and change his bandage everyday ugh, but thank God he didn't get kill, he is so lucky all 5 lbs of him!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's awesome news Mrs. Mb! It doesn't get any better than that! I think I predicted a girl too from early on based on ur BD dates. That's so great! How are you going to tell DH?


----------



## Mrs. MB

The nurse called with Dr.'s orders... Pelvic rest, no lifting, no strenuous activity. DH told me that I'm basically not allowed to do anything...

So we are going to name the little one Athena Valentine but we'll call her Valentine. I printed a little card that says, "August 9, 2016 Happy Valentine Day." I'll stop by the store and buy a little pair of shoes or a onesie too.


----------



## busytulip

Awww Muffin your sweet boy. That looks awful, but so thankful his life was spared.

MrsMB that's a good report. Congrats on your baby girl, praying the rest of your pregnancy is free of complications.

Corn my dear, so sorry that gallbladder is being evil. Praying it doesn't get too unruly so your LO can cook a little bit longer.


----------



## busytulip

MB we must have posting at similar times, saw your latest
Love the name and reveal idea for hubby <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Love the name mrs.mb! ! Awww&#9825;&#9825; and makesure you listen to dr.S orders! Let dh help you luv &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

zyara1981 said:


> Well I finally got my scan last week and everything looks perfect. Nurse and doctor were shocked we apparently only see one baby since my progesterone and hcg were so high. We were able to listen to baby's heart and it melted mine, cried so bad!! The happiest moment of my life so far. We have another scan in a week from now and can hardly wait. My nurse told me they won't be able to see me beyond 12 weeks and recommended me to some obgyn and midwifes to chose from. I have so far no symptoms beyond sore nipples which sometimes scares me since I don't know if is good the lack of them. I never felt happier in my entire life, this baby is the best thing that could happen to me I feel so bless!!

I remember seeing the HB for the first time. I ugly cried so bad. :hugs: so glad things are going well




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA, how are you getting on at your familys house? I hope they are giving you lots of help with baby sweets but at the same time arent being too overbearing lol. I hope youre really really well supported and not missing your OH too too much lovely. Ive always been very fortunate in that my OH has been home for the first couple of months (4) with my two and cant imagine how Id feel with him gone for weeks at a time, sending you a big squishy hug <3
> AFM, same old same old, Im tired but feeling emotionally much better about things today I even started looking at baby stuff online last night. Food is getting harder to eat but I have lots of fat to live off of so Im good lmbo! I think Im allowing myself to get a bit excited. I may buy a Doppler this week if I do I will get a recording of the babies heartbeats and upload it here via youtube or something if thats something you girls would want to see/hear? Im not expecting to hear anything before ten weeks but we shall see. My next scan is 10 days away and counting! I can hardly wait. <3

being here is a lot easier this time around than in December because my in-laws are super busy with work so I still get a good bit of alone time during the day. 

I would LOVE to hear a recording of the twins if you get a doppler!



Pato said:


> AFM....I'm 8dpo, no more sore nips but have been cramping/dull ache since Friday....and feeling pretty nauseated, but that could be the after effects of my cold...just had a sandwich for breakfast and so want to throw it up....:sick:

:dust:



TheTiebreaker said:


> Ugh...last night was rough!!!! It was definitely the most difficult night by far! Memphis woke up right after I had just fallen asleep at 11:30. (I had just fed her). I changed her diaper and nursed her again. She was WIDE awake and dirtied her diaper, so I changed her again. I then nursed her on the other side and she was still awake, which is so not like her. I held her and rocked her till she finally fell asleep. I got back in bed at 3!!! She was then up again at 4!!!! &#128563; My husband got up with her and attempted to change her diaper (his first diaper with Memphis). He called me from the other room, so I got up and went in to see a disaster. Lol. Memphis had pooped while he was changing her. It got all over her back and pjs. There were baby wipes everywhere, including the floor. Ha ha. I had to quickly clean up Memphis and everything else before nursing her yet again. Finally got back in bed a little after 4. Luckily, Memphis slept till 8, but I am still feeling like a zombie today. Thinking I might need a small cup of coffee this morning... &#128564;

:hugs:



Cornfieldland said:


> AFm.. If I could reach inside and rip my gallbladder out I would. It hurts..mostly when I sit and when I do stuff...or eat fat. But it hurts everyday, no one seems to care and I still havnt gotten my report from over a month ago when I did the ultra sound which is pissing me off. Have an appt Wednesday with OB and it better be there. My blood work will be in tomorrow so I'll see if it's getting worse.
> We are trying to trade in one of our cars for a van without having two car payments. We have 5 of us with my mil that lives with us, so we need a van with the baby. Starting to stress about everything but I know my hormones are making it worse. Anyhow, don't work till Friday, then I have my baby shower at work so it's a nice easy week, can't complain about that :) one more month of work yay!

:hugs: hope you find a good vehicle and get answers soon



Mrs. MB said:


> I had more bleeding on Saturday and yesterday some blood tinged CM and today there's more pink discharge with bright red dots. Going in for an ultrasound in an hour and a half. Please keep my little one in your thoughts ladies. I'm having a really hard time keeping it together at work until it's time to leave.

:hugs:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Pink, Here is his leg from when it first happened, to some healing, to now, when he has no foot. I tried uploading a pic of him it kept saying file too large ugh, I will try again when I get out of the grocery store

poor baby



muffinbabes4 said:


> Crap I'm sorry idk how to do a spoiler! And I just seen this after I put these awful pics on here!! Ugh I'm sorry guys I'll delete them in a few and do spoiler thing, I think it's too late now though

no worries.. no 'offense' here


Mrs. MB said:


> Thank you for all your positive thoughts my wonderful ladies. They found no cause for the bleeding at all. They have no clue where it's coming from or why it keeps happening. The best explanation they have is a cervical vessel or just plain irritated cervix. They checked the cervix and it looked fine. Nothing alarming. Fully closed and no sign of a bleed.
> 
> Baby had no bleeding, moved around and had a heart rate of 141. Showed no distress at all. I did have several Braxton Hicks while there but the tech said that happens all the time from the overly full bladder.
> 
> The results were sent to my doctor for review but the tech said to sleep well - the baby's perfect.
> 
> I have anterior placenta that is fully attached at the top of my uterus. The tech said it will take longer to feel movements but the placenta looks perfect. The insertion point of the umbilical cord is smack in the middle as it should be. No bleed on the placenta.
> 
> Ovaries looked good. No bleeding. They're pushed up and the corpus luteum is gone.
> 
> AAANNNDDD.... I was right all along. It's a baby girl :kiss: The tech told me without DH being there so I better find an awesome way to tell him.

congrats on a girl. I'm sorry for the bleed. I had an anterior placenta and felt first movement at 19 weeks.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB, Love the name (our Aussie is named Athena)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hi guys, sorry I haven't posted in a while just trying to get my family on track...my hubby just got back in town after being gone to school for 3 weeks and im feeling a little better...my son was doing good when he 1st went in but now he wants to come home...he is not ready to come home but he just won't listen...im stressing and not sure what to do :cry: I can't have all this stress going on when we get the go ahead to start back trying again....my hubby would lose it if I got pregnant and something happened to the baby....lm really trying to distress but nothing is wrkn....I got a mani and a pedi and a massage and im still stressed...today I have an apt to talk to my counselor and hopefully that will help...Me and the hubby are going to Seattle WA on next Friday to visit fam and friends and im so looking forward to it...sorry to go on and on but I really need to hear some encouraging wrds from you ladies...I really feel like Im about to lose it!!!
Sorry again to make this all about me but I hope and pray that all of my lovely ladies and babies are doing well!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm so sorry girl. Wish I had some advice. Maybe a bubble bath and glad of wine while listening to music? Or maybe a massage? I hope your son chooses to stay there and get the help he needs.


----------



## Pato

Hi Lovelies...

O Muffin...ouch that looks...:shock:...showed it my dh and he went ...WOW:shock: I'm so sorry, poor poochie, hope he gets better soon.


Flarmy...glad to hear all is well...Enjoy your time away....

Mrs. MB....huge congrats on baby giiiirrllll...yayyy.....glad you were able to get some answers....that rest will be needed so take it easy momma....

Amber and Pink........how are lovelies today?

5Stars...oh dear, what Flarmy said is a great suggestion to relax...I know how it feels to have that kind of stress that you can't seem to shake no matter what you do but stress causes all kinds of issues especially if ttc is involved so do what you must....I do hope your son sees the wisdom in staying put a bit loger and getting the help he needs..:hugs: honey

Corn...I'm sorry to hear about your gallbladder problem...I'm praying for you Boo...Baby needs a bit more cooking...

Everyone have an awesome day...

AFM...9dpo :coffee:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, popping by to say that my thoughts are with everyone with everything that you are going through. I do read every day but have not found the time to reply individually like I usually do. Ellie is definitely the type of baby that wants to be held all of the time, especially for sleep. Other than that she's doing well and nursing like a champ. Still up a few times a night but we will get there. 

It took me a good 20 mins to type this out :laugh2:


----------



## busytulip

Disney do you have a wrap or carrier? My last baby wanted to be held a lot and didn't mind the wrap, it was amazing and the only way I was able to keep up with household chores...or eat. :haha:

5stars oh hunni.... :hugs: Covering you and yours in prayer.

Pato will you test early or wait it out? :dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

5star's sorry things r so stressful. Hopefully ur son can stay and get the help he needs. All the distractions in the world probably won't stop you from worrying, but maybe just talking about it and doing little things each day to help you relax will get you through it. I'm sure he has a long road ahead of him. We never stop worrying about our kids. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney I agree a wrap would be fantastic! 

5stars :hugs: I'm so very sorry your stressed luv, good gracious, my only advice just do what you need to , to unstress, and remember, stress is mental (I constantly have to tell myself that) .. you can overcome it, and it's doing nothing but hurting you, and I'm on my way with the stress bat :trouble: ...well .. you can't ever get back this time, it's gone, dont let the enemy steal your joy, but you can defeat it and don't let it take a strong hold of you, in bad situations just defeat, your a strong woman you got this girl! Luv u sweet little 5stars &#9825;&#9825;

Pato are you testing today or tomorrow luv!? Or waiting it out ( :trouble: ) which I DO NOT recommend in any kind of way.. for the sanity of all of us here :rofl:

Afm 6dpo still cramping like ugh not painful , but annoying, in a very aggravated mood for the last 2 days as well (I usually get like that right before af) .... :coffee: with my little pato &#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney the first 2 months r so hard from what I remember. I'm a bit scared ;) Has swaddle blankets or pacifier helped at all? I remember my boys wanted to be held all the time too! Hoping swaddle blankets might help I never tried it before.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you ladies. She takes a pacifier sometimes, but most of the time she hates it. She likes to be swaddled so long as she can wiggle her arms out :laugh2:. I do have a carrier... I will have to try it out!

My mom just sent me this pic from the night I had her. The texts are from my sister who was in the delivery room with me. I am laughing so much :rofl:. This was my labor in a nutshell.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's so funny disney! Yep not much time for squat there!! Lol I love fast labors!! &#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Disney that is sooo funny! Sounds about how my labor went! Guess we are pretty lucky to have had fast labors! Oh btw, Memphis loves the carrier! It will probably be a life saver these first few months. 

Can't wait for all the test porn coming up!!!! Fx for all of you!


----------



## Pato

Disney that had me lol....

Busy and Muffin....at the risk of facing the wrath of your bat ....lol....I'm afraid I won't be testing unless the witch doesn't show. I've spent so much on tests in recent times to no avail I'm afraid I'm weary of it. I no longer get my hopes up because I'm convinced I've passed the stage for conception and think I'm just winding down for perimenopause to start. I still have regular cycles and apparently still ovulate but I think my eggs are low quality:shrug: so I don't expect anything anymore , and I'm fine with it, I've made my peace with it. C'est la vie. :af:is due Friday so just 3 days away. If by some miracle she doesn't show then I'll test on Sunday, but I highly doubt it. 

You on the other hand Muffin, sound so promising. Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you girlie.....:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

trying not to have a breakdown thinking how close my family came to loosing a furbaby tonight

at 5pm my sister and I left my mom's house to meet my mom and youngest sister for dinner. mom and sisters arrived home at 6:45 to find there were 3 boxes of yogurt covered raisins empty on the floor. mom went to the grocery store, bought 3 more boxes, and they counted out how many raisins there were so they'd have a rough idea how many were possibly injested. 3 boxes weilded 93 raisins!(When you look up raisin toxicity they say it only takes 3 raisins for each pound the dog weighs to be fatal. Bella and Vera weigh about 10lbs each)

Then she called the vet who told her to induce vommitting.

well Bella threw up only her dinner. No raisins were found.

but Vera, mom counted out 91 raisins! Vera had eaten 3 boxes of raisins all by herself! Thank goodness it was a night when they weren't left alone for very long because my mom and sisters could have come home to find something horrific had happened.


This picture is when we first rescued the girls @ 9 months old.. they turned 7 this month but still look like this, just a little more grey. White one is Vera, brown one is Bella
 



Attached Files:







1919286_194375907134_3279291_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Baby dust pato and muffin <3 

FLA oh my goodness, how on earth do you induce vomiting in a dog? So glad they are alright what a scare! 

TMI I'm getting really sick and tired of having pale pinky/beige discharge. I haven't experienced this before and now I'm even having dreams that it's leading to MC. I get about enough that I have to wipe it away once a day so not huge amounts at all. I just don't know why it's happening and it's worrying me.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy omg..91 raisins! That's crazy for a tiny dog. Glad you guys figure it out in time. Dogs just eat everything! My dog ate a big can of fish pellets that expand in water. .couldn't make her puke. Of course she ended up puking the next day on the carpet right before I had to go to work. 

Amber I'm sorry ur so worried. I had some beige discharge around 10 weeks and was sure I was having a miscarriage. It eventually went away. When's ur next scan?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Amber, I had an array of coloured discharge in the first trimester. Some was quite pink/orange almost. I was always super scared but it was nothing. I think it's the increase in hormones and quantity of discharge that leads to weird looking stuff. 
It's hard, but try not to worry. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

March the 3rd at 8.15am is my next scan. Only 8 days away which isn't too long to wait really but to me seems like a lifetime. I just ordered some nappies, wipes, cotton wool washable nipple pads and nipple creams. Going to start collecting things and stay positive -well try anyway. I even picked up 2 sleepsuits for 2.3kg babies and matching vests it's going to be really strange if I have them earlier and they are smaller than my just over 9 and almost 11lb singletons. I'm such a worrier I could get on with my day if I wasn't reminded of MC when I go to the loo daily grrr. Hormones are in overdrive today, also I've stopped taking my fluoxetine now yay. Let's hope I can manage the depression and anxiety. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Teeny Weeny said:


> Amber, I had an array of coloured discharge in the first trimester. Some was quite pink/orange almost. I was always super scared but it was nothing. I think it's the increase in hormones and quantity of discharge that leads to weird looking stuff.
> It's hard, but try not to worry. Xx


That's really reassuring thank you. :) I read with twins there *could* be more stretching and blood supply and so forth and can lead to increased spotting, discharge. 

Your baby is due 2 days after my wedding anniversary <3 awwww.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Baby dust pato and muffin <3
> 
> FLA oh my goodness, how on earth do you induce vomiting in a dog? So glad they are alright what a scare!
> 
> TMI I'm getting really sick and tired of having pale pinky/beige discharge. I haven't experienced this before and now I'm even having dreams that it's leading to MC. I get about enough that I have to wipe it away once a day so not huge amounts at all. I just don't know why it's happening and it's worrying me.

you give them 1tsp of nonexpired hydrogen peroxide. 

:hugs: I'm sorry about the discharge


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh wow, that I did not know! I've never had animals x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato have you tried royal jelly ? That's all I used to take for health and bee pollen, and I was fertile myrtle lol! Well I just started it again, I will upload a pic of mine that I take which is freeze dried (best in my opinion) the health benefits of the bee are phenomenal! So many woman that have been ttc for years gave up hope, then started this and got bfp within a month. My sil ttc for 10 years and started taking this and was pregnant within 2 cycles. I used to take it just to feel good, the energy it gives me is amazing. Whole hospitals around the world are ran on bee products! Just wanted to share luv , please don't give up, I can't imagine how you feel, but don't throw in the towel yet. Try it!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi yall!

Amber I'm sorry luv, just try to keep staying positive, and I agree 8 days feels like an eternity when your waiting for something! Awwwww that would be the neatest shopping for twins! :hugs:

Flarmy! ? Wth is up with these fur babies trying to give us heart attacks lately!? I'm so glad they are ok! Shewwww!!

Afm.. my mood feels better today, cramping has seem to subside by 90% and nothing really. Just 7dpo and still enjoying :coffee: with my pato &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok Pato, here it is, it's got a yellow label, I had to turn is grey because it kept saying file too large ..ugh..
Anyway, it's propolis, pollen, and royal jelly, it's amazing, freeze dried, with no added anything straight from the bee farm :winkwink:

And sorry the brand is durhams, and it's the queens delight (the pic is a bit foggy)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-24-13-15-51.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy so glad the furbabies are ok. I never knew grapes and raisins were toxic to dogs until after we got Jett, and I decided to look it up since my SO had given him a couple grapes. We had a big freak out after that! Luckily he is so huge that they didn't effect him at all. 

Amber, hope these next 8 days go by fast for you, and until then I've got those sweet little beans in my prayers. I'm sure the spotting (if it's even considered that?) is just from everything stretching out.

Pato and muffin- :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ay ladies, I've been so busy I've had no time to update... 

FLArmy - I'm so happy the fur baby is ok. It can be so scary. They're full fledged members of the family so losing one or even thinking of it is absolutely devastating. 

Muffin - You're so awesome for taking great care of that pup. FX supplements will help that stubborn #5 finally get in line!

Pato - I'm sorry it's so hard sweetie. Your symptoms sounded super promising so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for that BFP. 

Amber - Twins are double the worry. I hope your next scan comes soon so you can rest easy. I know how unnerving that weird discharge can be... I hope it stops making you crazy. I'm glad you started buying things though :) To answer your question - day to day I feel like the pregnancy is going so slow but then I turned around yesterday and realized I'm 4 months along and where did the time go :)

Disney - I'm glad your nipples are feeling better :)

Teeny - You're more than half way through!

5Stars - I'm so sorry you're so stressed love. Your son will come around. Treatment is never easy. Stay firm and strong. 

Busy - Thank you for all your support. Are you guys TTCing this month or taking a little break?

Corn - You totally did make a prediction she was a girl early on!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: Things have been well since the ultrasound. The spotting stopped and I have been feeling good. Just super busy with work and too tired to move by the time I'm done with work and taking the dog to the park. Here's the picture the tech printed for me of baby Valentine and the announcement I did for DH.
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12









Announcement.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## muffinbabes4

Awww mrs.mb I love it! What a cute and creative announcement &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; love it


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB that's so cute! I love it! Can't wait to hear his reaction!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB I don't remember congratulating you on your little girl, congrats! Love the announcement and name you chose <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Can't believe Ellie is a week old already. Those last few weeks of pregnancy drag so painfully, then when they're here, all of the sudden time goes by fast. Not fair! Here's a pic I took today practicing my photography. She woke up so wasn't able to get any cute sleeping ones. Oh well, guess that means I get to take more pics of her another time :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - Thank you :) We love the name too! Didn't even have contenders. 

Muffin - Thank you :) I'm not the creative type so that actually took some thought and effort, lol.

Corn  - He was stunned although I kept preparing him for a while :) He's terrified of having a little girl because he knows how much he's going to love her and that she's going to "own" him. He's getting better though. He cleaned up this morning because he didn't have to be at work until later and he put the shoes and the headband in the middle of our dining room table.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I LOVE the pictures!!!! She's so beautiful and so precious! Also, forgot to comment that I nearly peed my pants at the text message thread you posted earlier :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney , she is precious! !!! Good gravy time does fly &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

cute announcement mrs mb


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful Mrs mb!!! Love the announcement and the name!!! You're going to have a gorgeous little girl!!!


Disney, speaking of gorgeous. .. ugh you are one blessed momma!!! Seriously all of our babies are THE cutest little ones ever!!!!!

Afm... I'm having a bad few days, bad few nights. Dh is in a weird mood. Pushing me away and just being completely unsupportive. He's said some really mean things the last 2 days including not sure he wants to still be with me, doesn't feel the same about me, needs some space, ect. It's so hurtful. We've gone through this several times over the last several years. He gets in these depressed moods and it takes him days to get out of it and in the meantime he wants to hurt me. It all stems from before I got pregnant with dd (after 3 losses and lots of depression) we went through a really horrible time, honestly I thought we were getting divorced, it was horrible. Both of us made really bad choices and did some things we both regret. But when we both cake together and decided we wanted to work through everything we committed to work things out and stay together, and in just a few weeks we found out I was pregnant with dd. We've had our rough patches in the last 2.5 years since then but lately things have been great. This just came out of nowhere as it usually does. Last night I slept in my dd's big girl bed (she's still in the crib in new baby's room) to give him space. I'm just exhausted really. Exhausted from trying so hard and still getting hurt. We saw a counselor for a year and then he refused to go back and he won't even consider going to talk to someone, even on his own. I honestly have no idea what to do except just keep on the way I am, loving him through it and trying to support him as best I can! I don't know what else to do and I've been crying pretty much nonstop the last 3 days. 

Sorry for the downer post. I have no one to talk to about all this. And I'm so sorry if I haven't commented on anyone else, I am reading just not good at responding right now!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry pink. I've never been in your shoes, but on the other side. I am one that during the first 4 years of our marriage would go through bad times where I'd look to do/say something purposely hurt dh.. to try and push him away. like you, my dh was hurt but would do everything in his power to try and be there and push for us to work it out. I don't have any advice on how to make things good again, as I'm shocked me and my DH have *knock on wood* been in a good spot for a year now. It didn't even hit me that we were in a good spot until November when I realized we hadn't had any blow up arguements, no sleeping in the other room, no days of not talking, since Feb 2014. 
I'm only sharing this to let you know you aren't alone in this. I sympathize with you. I know how hard it was on my dh and I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I hope your dh gets out of his funk soon. *HUGE* :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink luv :cry: I hate that you are going through this especially now, all I can recommend is keep doing what your doing. It's easy to say don't put up with it, but I found my own self in this place a few years back, so I will not say that. Every situation and relationship is so different and needs it's own individual fixes. 
Hopefully dh will come around, but going through this at all is stressfull, and worrisome. I will be praying something gives and whatever is bothering him will be fixed, and you 2 will be fine. 
Hopefully he will see what a beautiful , talented, sweet, woman he has inside and out and come to his senses. 
Usually actions start in the mind, and when we are upset or depressed any neg. thought we have comes out and we must be careful what rolls off of our tounge... because then the actions set it. Dh must learn to control his thoughts, unless he truly means those things. 
Luv all you can do is tell him how you feel and ask him why he said those things, is it because he means it, and if so why? Make him explain why he doesn't want to be with you, if he is willing to do that, that's a starting point, yall can work on things, And if he didn't mean those things , he needs to know how bad he hurt you. 
Our little pink, I wish I could hug you for real darlin, all of us here do I'm sure , we would just surround you with luv :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I'm so sorry you are going through this. I was in your shoes and they are awful shoes to wear. My DH struggled with his moods for many years. It's like out of the blue sky he all of a sudden has a storm cloud over his head and nobody can do anything right. In the summer of 2014 he had a breakdown and blamed me for it. He wasn't sure if he wanted to be with me, he wasn't happy, he didn't know what he wanted, I didn't do the right things, he hated my job, etc, etc, etc... For a long time I took it and dealt with it and walked on egg shells. Then I got tired. I told him that I couldn't do it and he needed to go see a therapist or we would separate (of course we didn't have kids). Even talking about this is breaking my heart so I can't even imagine how you feel being pregnant and going through this. He went and got help and things have been better since (knock on wood). We were able to re-connect and became better and stronger. I'm sorry your DH won't talk about getting help. The issue is inside of him so he's the only one that can work it out. You are a strong and loving woman for sticking by him when he's being hurtful but he's going to have to figure it out. I'm so sorry love, massive hugs and if there's anything I can do for you, please let me know.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies. It's just so hard :sad2: I tried talking to him last night and he completely shut me down. Told me to leave him alone. It's hard. Usually after a day or several days he goes back to "normal" and acts like nothing even happened. We've talked previously how hurtful he is to me. But he always blames me for my "mistakes" refusing to see we both made very poor choices during those hard times. I'm not going to choose to leave or divorce him or anything. I love him so very much. But I'm super afraid he will make that choice and there's nothing I can do to change it!! I don't know how to help him. And I know he has to help himself. He knows I just can't deal with it right now, emotionally I just can't when I'm giving physically to dd1 and dd2 who I'm growing. I would just drive to my parents for a week but I can't take an 8 hour drive right now, not to mention I'm now every 2 weeks at the dr and on the off week at the chiropractor. So my weeks are full until baby arrives. I just needed someone to open up to and who wouldn't judge me, even though I didn't tell you what I did in my past you can probably fill in the blank. Please no one judge me, I was in a horrible horrible place. We both made those choices and we both came back together and decided to stat committed to each other and work through it. But he's not holding up his end of the deal. He told me last night he has chosen bitterness and unforgiveness and doesn't think he can live with it or me. Such a roller coaster. And over the last 2 years I've really found God and I have a strong relationship with Him, and all I can do is pray and rely on him and know I'm not who I used to be, not even close....
Sorry now I'm just babbling on and on :sad2:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink no apology needed here luv, your not babbling ! 
I forgot to offer :trouble: my services for you ;) 
Seriously though, your right you can't make him, he has to do it on his own, all you can do is ask him his own reasons why, and work from there . 
If he gives up, you can't change that,
Just praying for you luv!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato how are you today luv?
Amber? 
All the new babies mommas?
Corn?
5stars?
Mrs.mb?
Busy?
Ash?
Teeny?
I'm sure I missed someone. .eek
Lol.. I hope everyone is having a great day!

Afm: slight cramps, 8 dpo :coffee: with pato, nothing..just nothing


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink I am very sorry about everything that is going on with your husband. You are such a good wife for sticking by him and trying to work on things. You are right though, you can't help someone who isn't even willing to help themselves. It's not right of him to bring up things that happened in the past, especially when he is guilty of the same things. You are a beautiful strong woman and you deserve to be treated well! I sure hope that he will agree to some more counseling in the future. Even if he's just in some kind of funk, the things he has said can not be unsaid and you know that those are his true feelings. He's gotta grow a pair and make this work for his precious girls. It's what I do for mine. Vent here as much as you need to sweetie, we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I'm sorry it's devastating when you're treated that way. I'm not judging you in the slightest. We have all made mistakes in life and what matters more is how you move past it. Like you said, you both made mistakes and you both CHOSE to re-commit and stay together. Your DH CHOSE to have DD1 with you and then CHOSE to conceive DD2. I remember from right before you got pregnant that DH didn't want to wait and was ready. So he made a lot of choices since you went through difficult times. It's really sad that he now decided to go back and dwell on the negative. He made mistakes too and he made a commitment to you so he needs to remember that as well as his hurt feelings. You have been nothing but a devoted wife and mother since you made the decision to stay together - he needs to hold up your end of the bargain. It's the worst time for you to be going through this right now but he needs to make up his mind. I understand that you love him and want him but you can't spend the rest of your life miserable and in penance.


----------



## Pato

Oh Pink honey...I'm so very sorry you are facing such a devastating situation :hugs:.It'seems hard enough having the physical stresses of a toddler and growing a baby. No judgment here honey, everyone makes mistakes, and have great respect and admiration for you. You are truly a remarkable lady for strength and commitment. Hubby needs help, anyone who makes such hurtful statements to their partner clearly has issues that need help. I know how you feel bc I was once there by someone I clearly cared more about. His statements were deliberately made to hurt me and they did. I don't think you're babbling .....I admire the path you chose....wish I could hug you for real....


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink :hugs: I'm so sorry. I've been there with my previous marriage and it's so hard. I hate feeling that way and being sad and stressed. Sounds like he is suffering from depression and could use some medication. When you get depressed you tend to focus on all the negative in your life and push everyone away. You are so sweet and kind and you work so hard to make your house a home. He really is fortunate to have you. Hopefully he just needs some time to get over this and realize everything good he has in his life. We all have regrets and things we have done in our relationships, so no judgment here. If he wants to move on he needs to let go of the past, hopefully he can because he has so much to look forward too. I'm really sorry ur hurting right now :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney ur baby is absolutely gorgeous! Love the picture! Do you have. Really nice camera? I don't and I'm hoping I can still get good pics with my phone or old camera.

Asm my bile acid came back a bit lower so maybe my diet has helped. I'm still in the safe zone, so hoping it stays that way. I have my next ultrasound next week Friday and my work baby shower tomorrow. Hate being center of attention but I'm excited too :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! That is soooo exciting! ! Post pics if you can ! Yay! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin.... my dh needs the bat :trouble::grr:... he makes me batty for sure, I love him but goodness... he came home, ran through the door scooped me up off the floor with a big hug and kiss and an "I'm so sorry!" :wacko::dohh: of course we had make up session, but seriously. I told him I think he's bipolar or something and he seriously needs some help. We did talk a little and he said he does love me he just has a hard time being in love when he thinks of the past .... well I have chosen to forget the past and his mistakes and move forward so he needs to also. I'm just glad he's out of his funk for now and praying it doesn't come back because it's too much to handle!!! I will say he hasn't done this since may . It's been much longer than I thought it'd been. I keep a journal of it. It was happening every week right after we got back together and has slowly become less and less! 
Thank you ladies for listening. I'm not sure what I'd do without y'all !!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I'm so glad your levels are down!!!! Showers are always exciting.. I can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - so happy to hear he came around but he needs to make a decision for good. You can't spend your life walking on egg shells love. You deserve more. So happy you're out of the super stress though!


----------



## FLArmyWife

so glad things are looking better at least for now pink. I agree it is possible he could have something causing the major mood swings. Mine is OCPD (Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder) which is pretty much a mix of OCD and anxiety. He could have something also wrong with hormone levels causing him to go wacky sometimes. :hugs: but at least he's doing better


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes I just need smooth sailing for a few more months and then we can really get to the root of things.. I'm seriously considering spiking his food with happy brain supplements :haha: :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink :rofl: what a great idea!! Best thing I've heard alllll day!! I needed the laugh, thanks luv! 
I'm so glad he came around, I secretly attacked him tonight before he came through the door ;) :trouble: :haha:

And corn, I'm so glad those results were better!


----------



## busytulip

Mrsmb love your announcement and name :)

Disney she is beautiful, I hope you've managed another photo session to get sleeping pickiest

Corn great update, so thankful your numbers are in a good place. 

Pink, you sweet thing. :hugs: I'm glad you guys were able to talk and that he seems to be in a different place than he was


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn, well done on the diet and improving your numbers that's such great news! :)

Pink, I think you've had some really great advice here and I just want to say in the *almost* 15 years DH and I have been together we had certainly had our ups and downs and he has said his fair share of hurtful things. It got to the point where I was exhausted and looked for a place for him to go live for a while and told him. He promised that day to get help and has had counselling and been on an array of antidepressants also until he found good ones. It's honestly been years and years (5? I honestly can't even recall) since we've even fought. I think if he is serious about you and your family/marriage he should go get checked out. Part of marriage is doing things we don't really want to for the greater good isn't it? I'm so pleased he came to his senses but I feel, for your peace of mind and soul you need a long term fix :) As for mistakes, no judgement here, we all make mistakes and don't deserve to have them regurgitated and thrown back at us it's a bad habit that he needs to break. :) 
Muffin, ahhh 8dpo not long until test day surely? Good luck to you and pato <3 

Mrs MB what a sweet announcement and name awwwwww. <3 lovely.

Disney she is just dreamy and your photography is quite amazing too, keep it up <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AFM, 

***I'm 9 weeks today, baby is no longer ...... wait.... babIES are no longer considered embryo's and are now fetus's***

For some reason that feels huge to me <3 

I haven't been able to get the FHR clear with my crappy borrowed doppler yet but I will keep trying. My funky discharge has stopped completely and is clear again I'm hungry and exhausted and just generally feeling very pregnant and happy. Scan is in 6 days I'm nervous and excited for it. 

We have also managed to choose 2 baby girls names that we have agreed on. Maisie and Millie. <3 <3 Our little m+m's haha. We are so stuck on boys names. In our family we have Harry and Phoebe so far so think Maisie and Millie would suit us. What do you all think? I know UK and US names and spelling varies somewhat and tastes are not the name so I won't be shocked if they aren't your cup of tea. :) Any clues on boys names? we seriously need help.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Happy 9weeks! That's awesome you already have names :) identical twin girls would be so preicious!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy 9 weeks amber!!! Those names are gorgeous along with your current kids names!!! As for boys names we really like Everett and Elijah for when we were considering these babies might be boys!! I also really liked Benjamin, Roman, and Warren but dh wasn't thrilled!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney you are incredible with your camera!!! I'd love to see more pics!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks corn and pink :) Oh pink cute names <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 9 weeks Amber


----------



## frangi33

Wow we have no idea on names yet but the names you have chosen are just adorable amber!

We have our next scan on the 7th March I'm hoping that everything will be ok with baby and hoping we will get to find out the gender too!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow frangi, almost 18 weeks. Where the heck is time going?!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Disney ur baby is absolutely gorgeous! Love the picture! Do you have. Really nice camera? I don't and I'm hoping I can still get good pics with my phone or old camera.
> 
> Asm my bile acid came back a bit lower so maybe my diet has helped. I'm still in the safe zone, so hoping it stays that way. I have my next ultrasound next week Friday and my work baby shower tomorrow. Hate being center of attention but I'm excited too :)

Thank you, yes it's a DSLR camera so it's a more "professional" one I guess! I made the investment of getting a nicer lens so that I could take photos myself and save us money in the long run (professional photographers are literally hundreds of dollars per session.) So I am happy!

So glad your gallbladder is behaving!

Pink I am glad that your DH came around. I agree with everyone else though, that doesn't fix anything and he needs to agree to some solution for his random moods because they were obviously very painful to deal with :flower:.

Amber happy 9 weeks! Very exciting. Love the M girl names you chose. I'm terrible at names so I'm no help there :laugh2:. 

Frangi looking forward to your scan and I hope you get to find out the gender too!

Hope everyone is well. AFM LO is sleeping so I wanted to pop in of course. She had a 5 hour stretch of sleep last night which was great! Amazing what a full belly can do. My milk is in full force and its getting to the point where it's painful if she doesn't eat! Going to attempt to wander out today and go to Target for some much needed things. I haven't even been outside since last Saturday :laugh2:. SO thinks I'm getting cabin fever... :dohh:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi yall! 
Amber I love the names and happy 9 weeks luv!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend&#9825;

Afm 9dpo have stayed clear of testing, I am tomorrow though, only thing is increased milky watery cm? Ugh , and slight cramps idk. Anyways :coffee: pato


----------



## pinkpassion

You should test today :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! :trouble: 

OK I probably will tonight with a cheapie :haha: I only have 1 frer


----------



## busytulip

Good luck muffin :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs &#9825; 
But this whole month after month thing has got me a little tid tad bit beat up..lol.. so I have zero hopes up, which is a great thing, it is what it is ;) 
Which I hope it is.. :haha: but ya know :) &#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin I have everything crossed for you!!!!!! Didn't you say you just started taking your miracle fertile potion? :haha: :rofl: I'm so interested to see it in action!!!


----------



## busytulip

^wss 
:D


----------



## muffinbabes4

:rofl: I did it did!!

But you must :sex: along with the potion for best results !! Lmbo! 

And we only got to 2 days before o.. sooooo we'll see


----------



## pinkpassion

Hey within 7 days and you're good :haha: 2 days is perfect timing!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol pink I sure hope so ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Agreed and have a daughter as living proof that 2 days before is dandy :)

Good luck muffin can't wait to see some line action!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney enjoy ur Target time :) a you have to get out and do "normal" things. That's awesome she slept 5 hrs!! 

Frangi excited for ur scan! Wow more gender reveals coming soon!

I had my mini work shower today :) it was sweet and more than I expected. They had quiet the spread and cute baby themed cupcakes. I got 100$ gift card to Babies R Us and a diaper cake and a gift basket full of goodies. It's just a small group of us here so I was really blown away by their generosity. It still feels very surreal to be having this baby and I havnt let myself get to excited. Now it's almost here and can't believe I'll be having him soon. I'm still scared something will go wrong, but it feels good to start preparing for him to come.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn, I'm so glad it went good, &#9825;&#9825; it's always nice when you have such thoughtful coworkers &#9825;

Try just to keep positive thoughts, no worries, (easier said I know) 

But your getting so close, time is flying so fast, I just can't believe it, you'll have that sweet boy before you know it&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - We BD'ed two days before O and there's a baby girl on the way so I'm with everyone else patiently waiting for you to test. I hear what you are saying about being tired though :hugs:

Corn - Yay for your body whipping into shape! It sounds like your co-workers really appreciate the wonderful person that you are - that's really great! I'm glad you enjoyed your shower. 

Disney - Go Target! You must admit though, DSLR or not you have to have some knack for it. You can give me the most expensive camera in the world and I'll still take crap pictures :winkwink:

Frangi - Just a little over a week until your scan! Can't wait to find out what he baby is. Do you have a feeling one way or another?

Busy - How are you doing love?

Amber - Happy happy happy 9 weeks. I remember getting to that milestone and feeling so accomplished. You're double accomplished :) We were going to name a boy Julian after DH nixed my original wish to name him Victor. I love girl names, I think they're perfect!

Has anyone heard from Hopeful at all? :shrug:

AFM:I really don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing but I'm all of a sudden content and just happy with the pregnancy. I'm finding myself telling people and just overall my level of anxiety all of a sudden went way down. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: muffin!


----------



## Cornfieldland

My friend Annie from BnB sent me a gift box and this was in it, I thought it was pretty cute! Who knew you could find corn teethers :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ah corn I love it! How thoughtful and cool! Good job Annie! &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb I think it's a great thing your feeling good. Cherish the moment! It's a wonderful feeling to tell people &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm so glad you are feeling better &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....hope everyone is well today..

Pink...happy that dh has come around but as the others said he needs to sort those issues out:hugs:

Corn...glad your gall bladder is giving you a break :flower:

Where is Hopeful ? ?

Muffin GL to you today babes...:dust: by the truck loads...

I'm just popping in for a quick say hello but I'll post later tonight when I get home...

AFM....as expected, I started spotting yesterday at 12dpo....so my LP was a bit longer this month....still haven't started full on AF as yet but expecting it to pick up throughout the day....my temperature dropped back to pre ovulation temps so I know she's on the way...


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry pato


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato :hugs: I'm sorry love!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin.... :coffee: waiting on that test!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn that's awesome!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww our pato :hugs: 
:friends: luv, that witch!? Grrrr

Pink :haha: I'm waiting for dh to get his behind up and leave (I do live in a 5th wheel ya know) :rofl: every friggin time I sit my rear end on that toilet to poas, I hear dh ... "what are you doin? Not peeing on them things again?" No punkin what why , no I told you I don't do that anymore :loo: :rofl: 

So I just wait till he leaves lmbo, he stayed up working till 3am last night, he should be up soon... I'd not I may be on the news this morning :trouble:

:coffee:

10dpo today.. feeling a little queasy this am, probably allergies, and had something weird Goin on last night, indigestion? Idk.. MIND GAMES I TELL YOU!


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin you are absolutely awesome!! I love your updates and your commentaries :rofl: 

Looking forward to that test.. those mind games sure sound promising!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well not much of squat on frer ugh... :trouble:


----------



## busytulip

Boo!! Better get that bat out girl.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well.... where is it?! I need something to squint at :trouble:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here's your bfn squinter pink! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-27-12-49-02.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## muffinbabes4

Sorry that was terrible line porn lol , I don't even see anything to try and tweak !
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-27-13-16-30.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well.. it'll happen when it's supposed to happen ;) 
I'm guessing it would have showed something today if I was. Sooo..ya know. 

I hope all my luvs have a great weekend &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Keep up your magic potion and jump dh!!! Make him an offer (or several :winkwink:) he can't refuse!!! It will definitely happen, but just because you have a bfn today doesn't mean af will show up :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I'll just have to use the magic potion and the special skills all at the same time :flasher: ... if ya see the camper rockin .... don't come knockin :rofl:


----------



## busytulip

:rofl: Oh muffin....


----------



## frangi33

Muffin you crack me up! sorry the frer doesn't shown anything. Those Damn mind games! 

Mrs mb I have absolutely no idea what gender this baby might be, is that a bad sign do you think? Idk I'm just worried something will come up on the scan, this pregnancy sure has been different to my last!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Dun nananananananana test porn
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-27-15-37-34.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## muffinbabes4

Frangi, hey luv, did you do the baking soda test yet ?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I'm sure i see a faint something on that dollar store? test. What do you see?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I managed to get one heartbeat on the doppler yaaaaay. <3


----------



## busytulip

Amber it will be really hard to find both, especially since a lot of twins like to sync up. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber that's so sweet , what a great sound ! &#9825; &#9825; I'm sure that's reassuring to you also &#9825;&#9825; sweet babies 


And yes I thought so to , but I always see something, I'm crazy lol! I figured it would pick up on a frer if so? 
I will test tomorrow I guess ugh


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here is a ic .. I have a dr. App on Monday so I may just keep myself busy till then and pick up another frer. Ugh
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-27-17-43-41.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## frangi33

Muffin I really hope that is a line on the previous one, I can see something too Amber. 

I've got everything crossed for you and it's totally about time we got another bfp. Is your oh about? Mine thought I had line eye when I was testing and refused to see anything lol, now he's got test eye himself as he hasn't noticed he's been carrying around one of my positive tests in his vanity bag for the last God knows how many weeks x 

I've not done any gender prediction tests do you hold much faith in them? I've never researched as I naively assumed it was all wives tales.

I'm so keen to know now I just can't seem to get excited till I know LO is ok. I'm reminded every day with kicks and rolls so I know someone's in there lol!


----------



## busytulip

I always feel like I see a squinter on those ic's, I hate them for that reason. Still holding out hope for you muffin.

Pato :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato :hugs: I'm sorry love

Muffin I feel like I see a faint line on that $store one. Must be hard to live in a 5wheel with 4kids! And even harder to BD in a 5wheel with kids ;) When's the house done? 

Amber that's awesome u found a heartbeat :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - as always I see something...

Pato - I'm sorry :(

Frangi - I don't at all think it's a bad sign! I think that's absolutely perfectly normal. Don't know why I was so convinced she's a girl from the get go. My baking soda test was correct btw... 

Amber - yay for the heartbeat!


----------



## pinkpassion

Frangi, the baking soda test worked for me!!! Both times ;)

Muffin I see lines on your last two tests :thumbup: I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber YAY!!!! :yipee: heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Morning everyone well it's noon here. Urgh I'm so scared. We all went for our routine eye test yesterday and my sons optic nerves look misshapen possibly papilledema. There's all sorts of conditions that can cause this the least concerning being that they just attach at a funny angle and the worst being from intracranial pressure from tumours too much cerebral fluid or cancer. We have an emergency appointment to take him into hospital for tests they will look at his eyes and decide if he needs an mri, lumbar puncture or surgery. I'm terrified. I had birth trauma with Him and it's never gone away, when he had an emergency appendectomy I was convinced he was going to die and I've recently come off of my meds and I can can feel that panic. 

I KNOW i do know that I am the parent and it's my job to be strong for him and I can't tell you how much I am I'm not being outwardly anxious and I'm strong. I know how strong I can be when it comes to my children so I'm not worried I'm going to fall to bits or anything I'm just scared for my baby boy (almost 11) lol. 

I guess I'm just venting and I have to say it feels pretty good. I'm so lucky to have you all <3 

On the up side we also discovered he needs glasses. Not welcome news to most but with his ASD and his sensory processing it's great that we've picked it up before he starts secondary school in September. He is slightly long sighted with a bit of astigmatism like his daddy, the fact his brain won't have to work so hard to process "seeing" means that his all over levels of anxiety will lessen <3 That's great news. He won't be as sensory overloaded. 

The worst thing is will my boy is he can't process or verbalise pain.... imagine that if you can. When he had emergency surgery he had an overwhelming infection and his appendix was ready to burst and he didn't say a word. He was prodded by 20+ doctors in a few hours and they did examinations that they later told me make grown men scream and all he did was keep the same face turn to the side and vomit. So what scares me is that he's been having severe headaches for a while and we don't know. 

Thank God we have the NHS with both of us not in work at the moment just the opticians bill alone would have been over £400 yesterday and now the hospital treatments tomorrow .... I can't even imagine.

Please pray for my little man, pray that this is just normal for him and there's nothing sinister. I'm ever so worried but trying a new thing where I don't start stressing until we have bad news instead of living in fear of it. xxxxxx


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am so sorry! How scary! I am praying that everything is ok with him and that it is just how the nerves attached. It is so great that you are not living in fear of bad news. You are an amazing and strong mother! We are all here for you. Please keep us updated on your little guy! Praying for him and you both!!! Sending hugs!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm so sorry Amber! sending lots of :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you both 

Don't get me wrong I'm worried. However I can have a full on meltdown thinking of all the what-ifs and such. Instead I'm just taking a deep breath and seeing what tomorrow brings. I wasted too much emotion over what if's in life. This pregnancy journey has taught me lots about believing in the worst and how not to. I realised after the last scan where the babies were alive and there were two that I couldn't even process that good news due to convincing myself it had died. I want to live in the moment for once, have patience and a little faith in the good in life. Part of healing? I don't know. I'm rambling. xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I'm so sorry! I'm sending you positive thoughts and your son is in my thoughts until we hear what's happening. I'm so glad you don't have to wait long for the appointment. It's terrifying that you don't know whether he's been having headaches. Waiting for your update sweetie. Big hugs and all the love.


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- I am so proud of you for doing your best to live in the moment and not let the what-ifs consume you. It is hard, it truly is, but you are doing your best to keep your anxiety down which is great :thumbup:


----------



## busytulip

Lifting you and your son up in prayer Amber :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww amber keeping your sweet boy in our prayers this way, I'm so sorry love, it's never good when anything happens to our children


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I didn't take my frer I didn't wanna waste it, but I took this walmart cheapie 11 dpo ugh
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-28-11-06-20.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## busytulip

I swear I have line eye. Do you see anything irl?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes busy :trouble: it's probably the worst evap ever ignoring it lol its thick and faint and has color was there after 3 MI . At 10 min. Look like that, I had to reduce the color in the pic a little when I posted it because it kept saying file too large, and the pixels got messed up a bit, but yes... with the head games..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here it is it finally uploaded the original, I don't know if it gets too messed up or not
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-28-11-19-14.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## busytulip

I'll just be over here praying it's not an evap...those have been so mean to you.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Here's same one sorry
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-28-10-18-58.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## busytulip

Yeah, I definitely see that. Fx'd


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm on my phone do can't really see anything but :dust: and fx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I see it and hoping it darkens up <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

I see it! It's thick and has color, just like you said!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs I have to take the frer when I get home, we are going to ride 4 wheelers today lol.. I just know they like to play tricks on me.. I took a pic of it dry about an hour later and it's a perfect faint line. I'll upload it, but everytime I do it always messes up. I'll try though


----------



## muffinbabes4

Don't know what it'll look like here, but here it is an hour dry, it's very obvious irl, but waiting on that's frer tonight. .

Lol I can't see squat on the uploaded one, but my pic and irl it's def. There. What it is , is the question though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-02-28-12-21-42.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## busytulip

Anxious to see what a frer shows. Have fun 4 wheeling!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck with the frer <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I'm sorry to hear about your son, I hope that it is nothing serious. I completely understand how you feel with worrying all the time, and assuming the worst with everything. I'm the same way! Keep us updated...

Muffin I hope the FRER shows something! :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, I'm sorry about your son! Proud of you for not getting too far into the what ifs!!! Praying for good news tomorrow!!!

Muffin I see something :wohoo: hoping this is it for you and getting excited for that frer!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning luvs we got home super late last night, so I didn't take it, I may before I leave, getting me and the kids ready to go to dr. App. Now .
Trying not to be late lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Can't wait to see a test muffin!!!! :) ... Seriously everytime I type "muffin" I want a blueberry muffin, or banana nut muffin, or lemon poppy seed muffin, or HECK ANY muffin lol... I'm craving things something awful at the moment!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mmm lemon poppy seed muffin.. :drool:


----------



## pinkpassion

WHY?!?!?! Being pregnant with cravings is a beast!!!! I can't just run out and get everything my heart desires.... and I ate all the cookies the other day... there are no more cookies in my house :trouble:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol pink I'm so glad I had Sweets before girl scout cookies made it into my home or else I would have bought 100+ boxes lol. I think the 15 we bought was more than enough :shy:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Mmmm... I had a blueberry muffin this morning. It was GIANT so I was a good girl and only ate a part of it :)

8 days since my last bleed and I really GREW this last week. People are asking me if I'm expecting. Guess I crossed over from looking like I ate too many doughnuts, lol.

Amber - thinking about you!

Pink - I know exactly what you are talking about. I've been craving vinegar (I know, bizarre). There are these pickles that are pickled in vinegar and I ate half a can yesterday. Of course then I was thirsty and bloated.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB that's cute ur showing already. I'm almost 8months and some people are just figuring out now that I'm pregnant ;) All I ever here is, wow ur stomach is so small haha..but I feel huge.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's the best news ladies, it's completely normal for him. It's the best possible outcome it could have been. 

<3 The relief is unmeasurable <3 

Muffin, I have everything crossed for your test. 

I have lots of appointments this week 2 on the same day at the same time argh. My daughters ASD assessment in one place and my sons ENT appointment 8 miles away lmbo. Hubby is going to take my mums car and take my boy and I will go to my daughters in our car. I have one tomorrow morning and two tomorrow afternoon, we had 4 saturday, this one today and then the scan on thursday lol. THIS is why I couldn't keep up with my 100+ hours a week course.


----------



## frangi33

Haha I've had a craving this week too Mrs mb and I don't think it's a good idea but I've really been hankering after diet coke lol. 

My oh went out and got me full day coke and it just didn't hit the spot :(


----------



## frangi33

Oh wow Amber what amazing news I'm so glad to hear that x


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow amber great news!!!!


----------



## busytulip

So thankful for great news Amber :dance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - Amazing news! So happy for you and your boy.

Corn - It's kind of funny. It's my first pregnancy and I exercised regularly and was in good shape when I got pregnant. I'm not a skinny girl but average size 6 and I always had a small waste and flat stomach. I have no idea why I started showing so soon. 

Frangi - Diet Coke! Bad girl, lol. I know, I'm a Coke Zero fan myself but I've been sticking with caffeine free regular coke every now and then as a treat. Before the pregnancy I drank water only. Well, tea, coffee and alcohol too... Once I cut out black tea, coffee and alcohol I'm now drinking juices and soda... The world can be a bland place when you're prego :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB and Corn we need bump shots! Corn I know how you feel about the comments about being small. So annoying! 

Amber so glad your son is ok. What a relief :flower:.

Muffin :coffee: :dust:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber that is amazing news!!!! Sooo happy for you!

Mrs MB, don't worry about showing early. I did with all three pregnancies. I am about 5'2'' and 130 pre-pregnancy. I started showing with my first at about 12 weeks. There is just nowhere for my babies to hide! My sister-in-law is smaller than me, but with wider hips, and she doesn't start showing till about seven months. Everyone is different. I loved having a bump early though. I agree though, we need bump pics! 

Afm- Memphis and I are doing good. She has really good nights and really rough nights, but overall it's going good. She seems to already be chunking out and is almost too big for newborn diapers! Her little thighs already have some rolls!!! It's soooo cute! I am starting to really worry about all the sickness going around though! RSV and influenza are going around really bad right now where we live. My pediatrician told us that we need to keep the baby at home for SIX weeks!!! Sounds pretty impossible, but I am really scared of her catching something horrible! It's so scary! 

How are all the other babies doing? Not too long before we have more FAB babies!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks yall are the greatest!! :hugs:

Pink :rofl: you Crack me up!

Well I just tested I had to go to the grocery after dr. App. Literally just walked in dropped my stuff and poas .. frer bfn :( 
But it's ok 
If af shows tomorrow I guess and that gives me another 12 day lp so that's good. . 
I'm 12 dpo today.
Just need to keep myself busy for another cycle :coffee:

I hope all my luvs had a great day , and thanks for thinking of me :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber luv! That is great news &#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Great news amber


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - I'm going to give your BFN the bat if it shows up again next month. 12 day LP + magic potion + Muffin's bag of tricks this month has to lead to the biggest BFP ever!!!

Disney - I haven't been doing bump pics but I'll take one :)


----------



## pinkpassion

29 weeks!!!!! :)

Not a lot going on over here. I need to get busy on finishing my projects. Time is flying yet crawling. 
I had a huge meltdown last night. Baby was so quiet, hardly moved at all! Then in the night I got up to go potty and usually when I lay back down she will move a bit until she's comfy and then go back to sleep. Well last night after I went potty and got back in bed she didn't move at all, I could feel her on my left side and when I would nudge her she would just float back down. It scared the crap out of me. I finally got up and got the doppler and when I heard her heartbeat I just started crying! It brought me so much relief. She stayed quiet through the night but she's been ok today. Not as active as some days but not quiet so I'm sure all is well. I'll talk to my dr tomorrow at my app.
We went and ate Chinese food tonight and now I hate myself :rofl:.. plus I have to get weighed tomorrow :( I'm feeling quite large some times and then other times I feel so small! It's weird!
 



Attached Files:







20160225_082138-1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## busytulip

Such a cute bump. Have you been lucky enough to avoid stretch marks?
Thank goodness you were able to find her hb, it's scary when they slow down. Do you think it could be because she's pretty snug in her womb?

Good luck finishing up on projects.
Looking forward to a great report after your appt.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink you're gorgeous and look perfect to me. Having a couple f off days food wise is fine, just make better choices for the rest of the week and it will balance out <3 

Thank you all so much we are so relieved.


----------



## FLArmyWife

cute bump pink


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pregnancy wise I'm doing good ladies. The sickness is still here but I can live with it. It's worse around strong smells and smelly food. I'm off almost all foods that aren't toast yogurt rice salad veggies fruit and fries lol all really boring and plain. I haven't gained a single pound yet I know it's too early for weight gain but I'd like to keep this way as my bmi is really really high at 38 :( Dress size UK 18 :(. My doppler ran out of batts so I haven't been using it. I can feel my uterus above my c section scar my boobs are insanely heavy. My next scan is in less than 2 days I'm apprehensive and excited I wonder what's been going on in there lol. I'm waking in the night swapping sides from hip to hip I'm already finding them achy only a touch.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber I'm sorry for the discomfort but I'm so excited to see and hear all about your next scan. What time is your appointment Thursday?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink sorry for your scare. That's happened to me a few times too. I guess they are just sleeping and float around. Thank goodness for dopplers! Don't worry about ur Chinese food, you've hardly gained a thing. Your tummy is cute! She's growing :)


----------



## pinkpassion

No stretch marks that I can see, although it wasn't until dd was about 3 weeks that I noticed some on my hips and butt, so it's possible they won't show up til later!!!


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Lovely ladies!

I just wanted to drop in and say hi.

Amber I am so happy to hear that your son is ok what a relief that must of been! 

Pink you are soo tiny and have the cutest bump!

5Stars how is your son doing?

MrsMB how are you doing? I saw that you are having a girl congrats! Seems like almost everyone who is due in August are having girls.

Corn how are you feeling? I can't believe your little one will be here before we know it!

Disney and Tie how are you?

Pato haven't heard from you in a while. Any test porn?

Muffin I am sorry AF got you. I was really hoping and thinking it was your month love! Just keep jumping DH and pull out all your tricks hopefully next month will be it!

FLarmy I admire your perseverance regarding bfing. You are amazing and I know you have gone through rough times recently just know that we are here for you and you are an amazing woman, mother and wife!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM I am finally to second trimester. We will have a confirmation scan on Friday to see if baby Lamb is a girl if so we are going to name her Georgia Rae Lamb. My DH won that but I get to do the nursery how I want to. :happydance: Plus the name is wearing on me and it's kinda cute lol. I am still having bouts of MS and heartburn has been horrendous the past week. But other than that I feel good. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone out in my previous post or any important details. I read everyday but don't have time to post. Sorry ladies!


----------



## busytulip

I didn't think I saw any pink, I'm completely jealous as I feel like I've got them from neck to ankles :haha: An exaggeration of course, but still. 

Amber praying both babies are doing very well <3

Coast good luck at your appt this week as well


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good day ladies, hope all is well with you guys....I haven't posted in a while and I know I haven't caught up so please forgive me if I missed out on any new updates
Muffin Im so sorry that you are still getting MFNs...have you gotten checked lately....it could be nothing but it could be something...just asking hun!
Amber im glad that the babies and your son is ok...I think you were having some discharge and was worried but please forgive me if it wasn't you, but im glad everything checked out ok with your son
Pink you are too darn cute and im glad you heard the heartbeat and maybe baby was just a little tired last night
How are all the other baby mommas doing? how are the little babies doing?
Pato how are you hun?
How are all the ladies in the TWW or WTC window doing?
AFM....im doing ok...I have my moments were I wanna give up and not even worry about trying because all that's going on with my son...Im trying to make sure everyone is happy but deep down im completely torn into pieces....im thankful that me and the hubby are going out of state for a few days and maybe I can enjoy myself...my son is still at the center but im not sure if he is really getting anything out of it...just continue to pray for me ladies and I will do the same for you! love all of you like sisters, muahhhhhhh! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovely Ladies (It's morning in Cali)

Pink - You're tiny and absolutely adorable! I love your bump. It's so neat and cute :) I am too oh so jealous about the lack of stretch marks. I have poor skin elasticity so I already have them, I can just imagine. 

5Stars - I hope you do enjoy your getaway. Your son is still at the center. The longer he is there, the more opportunities he has to buy in and receive help. Having him there is half the battle. 

CCoast - Good to hear from you. Glad you're safely in the second trimester. I actually love the name your DH picked. Can't wait to see your LO and find out whether you're joining team pink! 

Amber - I'm glad that you're doing well. I can't wait to see your next scan. 

AFM: 17 weeks today. 9 days since my last bleed. Feels like an accomplishment, lol. Here's my bump picture from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ccoast wow 14+weeks! I like that name I think it's super cute and different. I still don't have a middle name yet for my boy. We have Mateo for the first and that's it :)
I'm feeling ok, still have my pain, and ms seems to have come back a bit but I'm hanging in there. Getting excited and enjoying getting all my stuff together. Can't believe it will be soon! Can't wait to hold this little man. 
Oh, and we have scans on the same day! Can't wait for Friday!

5stars :hugs: I hope ur son gets better and the center helps. I hope you can enjoy urself on ur mini trip.

Muffin :hugs: 

Mrs.MB ur adorable! Wow 17wks already!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ok...I don't care what they say...I'm getting big! Haha...that's not from eating to many cheese burgers. I've gained about 10lbs so far.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink Mrs.mb &corn!! 
What beautiful bumps beautiful ladies!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
Thanks so much for sharing &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

5stars hi luv, thanks for checking on me! &#9825; I have been all is good, my dr. Isn't concerned at all :trouble:

I mean I know it would help if we could bd more in the fertile window (I mean this cycle we got to 2 days before (time wise almost3), I know that works but not always apparently lol) 
And I am still bf. The babe, But she has officially stopped as of a few days ago, so we'll see. 
My body is so sensitive, my hormones may be confused from her stopping and starting so much. 

So fx for me for this cycle hehehe!
3 things I must do..
1. :sex: lol
2. Stop bf the almost 2 year old
3. Take the magic bee potion :haha:

And af came exactly 15 min. After I posted I last yesterday, so cd2 for me .

I hope my luvs are doing well, I may be in and out for a few weeks, I hate being selfish, but I must occupy myself or I will go nuts :trouble:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm really glad you found baby's hb :) 

FLA My appointment is 8.15am I am first in :D I SWEAR I feel these babies moving! I do tend to feel my babies very early on. <3

I hope everyone is well? xxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - you're absolutely adorable. You're so petite and neat! I love your bump. I pretty much have bump envy :)

Muffin - Boo on the witch but it looks like you've got a plan for this month! Maybe magic potion and no bf will do the trick. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you this cycle as always.


----------



## FLArmyWife

hugs all around

love seeing all our cute growing baby bumps..
5stars- hope you get a much need break from the stress
muffin- i'm sorry about AF

yay for our ladies getting farther and farther.. I still feel like it was last week when we were coming together and had lots of line porn.
:thumbup: amber, that means I should see/read an update when I get up since you're like 6hrs ahead of EST :winkwink: lol 

it's been a bit of a rollercoaster here recently. i'll try to type up a condensed update soon


----------



## frangi33

I hope things are ok FLArmy? 

Amber let us know as soon as you get out!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber have a great appt!


----------



## FLArmyWife

less than 24hrs Amber! :coffee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry for the long post but here's a condenced update

As of Jan 29th I had no insurance. We have been playing a round robin trying to get coverage and figure out how to pay for it. Well we had to use our cc and pretty much max out the card but as of yesterday I finally have coverage. The crappy part is bub isn't covered and as of what the insurance company told me yesterday, due to military red tape/steps that have to be taken, he probably won't be covered until April :( 
I had to cancel his 1M appointment last week on the 25th because we didn't have the funds to pay out of pocket. Well my mom offered to pay for his appointment so it's rescheduled for tomorrow. Hopefully we get insurance figured out before the next appointment they want us to make. 

bub is having spit up issues. pretty sure he either has reflux or an allergy/lactose intolerance. He spits up all the time and it's kinda thick. A lot of times it looks like spoiled milk. He screams and is fussy most of the day where nothing seems to soothe him. We have found a few things that help lessen it but it's not been a cure all. Also, he had a really green poop the other day. And not dark green.. more like the color of peas. So these are things I have to address with the pediatrician tomorrow.

the financial strain continues and the short story of it is we're going to try to get out of our lease even though we love the place. we just can't afford the gas for dh to drive 45 miles 1 way to school every day. So yeah. lots of finagiling going on with finances. 

BFing is.. pretty much non existent. even with pumping 6 times a day for 30+ min each side it still takes me 2 or 3 days to make 1 3.5oz bottle. I'm taking fenugreek capsules, eating lactation cookies, and even started drinking this: 
https://www.upspringbaby.com/milkflow
Only been drinking it 2 days so hoping it helps. I have my (almost)6 week follow up tomorrow and I'm going to talk to my dr about possibly getting a script to help bring my milk in.

and I'm pretty sure I have either a kidney infection or some of the worst O pain ever. I've been having EWCM for days now. I've also been peeing the past few days as if I'm 8 months pregnant again. yesterday I was crippled all day by a pain that felt like someone speared me with a sword. It was about 1 to 1/2inch above my c-section scar on the right side. The pain went all the way through me front to back. I put a salon pas heating patch thing on the back part, took 800mg of ibuprophen and it only took the edge off enough for me to drive around yesterday (dh got a break from training and so we met in Ocala for him to spend a few hours with me and baby). during the peak pain time I could barely move, was almost in tears from the pain, and having to do lamaz like breathing. the pain was worse than contractions. Thankfully the pain is almost gone this morning, at least for now. 

I am thankful to me at my in-laws because my MIL is switching off nights with me so every other night I have the opportunity to sleep 6+ hrs of uninterrupted sleep. Though every time it's been my night something has happened to make my sleep still just as broken up as if I were up with Sweets. one day last week my mom could tell I was exhausted so she got off work early, came and took the baby downstairs, and told me to nap. I was so tired I was in a deep DEEP sleep for about 2 1/2hrs. Such a deep sleep I didn't hear the 5 dogs all barking and running up and down the stairs beside the room I was sleeping in. 

so yeah.. that's the jist of my life lately


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh forgot to say we have had 2 pretty amazing things happen.
1) yesterday my mom was sitting with Sweets on her lap. She had him sitting upright and his head resting on her chest (facing outward so back of his head on her chest). Well she went to adjust the way she was sitting so she temporarily moved him away from her chest. We noticed he was holding his head up and looking around. My big boy sat that way, holding his own head up and turning side to side to look around for a good 2 minutes. We thought maybe it was a fluke and tried again two other times in the night and he did it again! So you can sit him on your lap, sitting upright, with a hand on his back and one on his chest, all at armpit height, and he will hold his head up and look around for several minutes. my MIL is in shock with how strong he is.
2) this morning I laid him down for tummy time while I went to make a bottle so that if he spit up he was less likely to choke on it. I set him down, turned away to grab my phone, then turned back around the face him.. It literally took me all of 30 seconds to grab my phone.. but when I turned back to face him HE HAD ROLLED OVER! He was on his back. Idk if maybe his arm was under him when I laid him down so he was able to get a knee under him and just happened to flip himself over but yeah.. he had rolled over. He has been rolling to his side since we got home from the hospital so I'm wondering if he did that and then momentum rolled him the rest of the way.. but either way I just kinda stood there in shock, mouth open and everything.


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....

Quite a bit has been going on hasn't it....

Flarmy.... sorry you've been having a rough go of it lately. Hope the insurance gets sorted bc those bills can pile up easily. Glad ur mum could help get Sweets appt sorted and I hope all goes well for you both. That's amazing he could hold himself up already such a strong boy. As far as his spitting up and green poo, does his milk contain extra iron??? I found that the iron fortified milk gave my babies tight green poos and tummy aches so maybe u could look into that. Also sorry about the bfing, hope a scipt can help:hugs:

Amber... I had flashbacks reading about your son and hoping and praying hard that all would be well...thank God it is....hope those little ones are doing great...can't wait to hear about your appointment.

Pink.... I read ur post while holding my breath, I'm glad u found her hb, thank God for dopplers... you look great btw...real cute belly

Mrs.MB...Glad you are no longer having that discharge, they can be quite scary:hugs:

All my baby mommas, my LOs are all so cute, I just wanna nibble them all they are so yummy...hope you are all doing well:flower:

5Stars....glad u are getting away...stress is no good for anyone and some r&r is much appreciated. I'm well thanks for asking. I hope Roman 8:28 works out for you honey, I'm praying for you and your son, hope he gets the help he desperately needs....

Corn....hope that pain eases soon...

JLM, Maybe 8, Makeup, Gwen, Teeny....??????

CCoast, Busy, how u gals doing?

Muffin...sorry about af...No. 5 is being difficult isn't she/he? I'm thinking of trying ur pollen recipe:haha: 

If I've missed anyone it's not intentional....hope you all have an awesome week...


----------



## Pato

AFM.....CD 5 today with creamy CM. I had a light 3 day AF. :coffee: from here on...come on Muffin, this thread needs another BFP.....let's do this

BTW....Our anniversary is on Friday and we're being "taken out" by a group of our closest friends on Saturday night to the Hilton Hotel for dinner and dancing. It's their anniversary gift to us. I'm excited and really looking forward to it. Apart from our anniversary being in March I have tbh, I don't like March very much


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA lovely news about baby sweets rolling over and looking around what a strong little man! As for the spitting up I'm glad you have an appointment and for someone who had major labour and surgery on 5 week ago can I just say you are doing/COPING BRILLIANTLY. It's kind of strange to feel proud of someone you have never met in person I know but I feel very proud of you. I feel like you have it all under control even if it doesn't feel like it and you are adjusting to motherhood wonderfully. <3 

Pato........... oh no I'm so so SO sorry lovely. I should have realised such potential health issues could have been a trigger with your beautiful daughter and with her anniversary coming up too. I'm so very hand on my heart, very sorry for your loss. Hugest hugs, I only had a taste of the initial testing for 2 days and I fell to pieces you are amazing you and your hubby. Have a wonderful anniversary <3 

My scan is in 16 hours !!! I will update right away from my mums house I don't have roaming internet so I will update in 18 hours from now! I hope it's going to be great news <3 I wish and pray for at least one healthy baby that's a lottery win any over that is a lottery win and the bonus ball and I dunno a free yacht lmbo!


----------



## frangi33

Positive thinking Amber x 

FLArmy I really hope you can get yourself sorted asap it really does sound like a kidney I'm action, you poor thing x 

Afm my boobs started leaking today :( I really hoped I'd get a bit further before all that started and I had to dig out the pads grr. I've been quite down today just pregnancy hormones I guess. I get frustrated when I feel tired and want to rest but at the same time feel like I should be using my time wisely and getting jobs done. 

5stars glad to hear your getting some well deserved r&r and that your son is sticking in the best place at the moment x 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin sorry the witch got you. Hoping this is your month!

Mrs MB and Corn just love the bump shots. So cute!

Amber so anxious to hear how the twins are doing. Please update ASAP! 

Frangi :hugs: we all have our days! Sorry about the leaky boobies. Hopefully they settle down a bit considering you're not even halfway yet. Mine never leaked while pregnant so I don't have much advice. 

5stars stay strong :hugs:

FLArmy sorry about all the stress that's been going on, but exciting that little Aeneas is reaching these milestones! My DD never rolled over :laugh2:. She went from just laying there, to sitting, to crawling, then walking. 

AFM Ellie is two weeks old today! She has her two week appt tomorrow morning. Curious if she's made it back to her birth weight yet. We will see! She wakes about twice a night now which is nice, and it's usually around 4 hour stretches that she sleeps between nursing, too. Nipples are still healing and so sensitive and sore! I think her latch is too shallow. She's got a small mouth though. Hoping it gets better as she grows.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Twins are doing great today's scan was to see if there was a dividing membrane and she couldn't even get a decent picture of the babies she was crap!!!! But I did manage to see the babies I saw them wriggling around and the two heartbeats and the arms and legs wiggling around :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome news amber, so thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great Amber! Was she able to get you a picture at all?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornie no :( I'm incredibly angry about it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

so happy to hear Amber!! btw what is your due date?

Disney- hope the appointment goes well. jealous of your 4 hr intervals.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks ladies, fla 30th of Sept by LMP. xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup:


pink, corn, fran, mrs mb.. what are y'alls edd?


----------



## FLArmyWife

pato huge :hugs: I hope you have a good anniversary


----------



## busytulip

Happy to hear your babies are both doing well amber, sorry you didn't get any pics


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy my due date is April 28th, but I'm expecting to be induced a couple weeks early, 37-38wks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Mine is May 17th. My prediction is May 8th (my anniversary and mother's day (dd1 was a fathers day baby))... But if baby is not here by May 23rd we will do a few natural induction methods before a scheduled c-section!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's mother's day here this Sunday coming and because I was so disappointed with the scan today my Hubby has booked me in for a private scan this monday the 7th eeeeeeep. It will be a ten minute scan and I will have a couple of pictures <3 I can't wait to share them with you all. I'm very excited. I hope it's going to be more relaxed and a caring atmosphere and a decent tech!!!! lol. xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just so you all know where I'm coming from I've found a picture that looked like my scan today. It was even more pixelated than this! Goodness knows what she was doing it's like a picture from the 90's.
 



Attached Files:







terrible.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I am so incredibly happy for you!! So exciting they are thriving. Can't wait for your private scan. 

Ellie's dr appt went well! She's up to 6 lbs 14 oz! She was 6 lbs 8 oz at birth and was down to 5 lbs 15.9 oz at two days. So she's gaining about an oz a day it seems. 

FLArmy how was your appt?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll do better replies and update tomorrow but the half asleep jist post is that sweets has reflux, colic, and a milk protein intolerance. 
also in fee to return to normal life including BDing, soaking in the bath, etc. Also starting BCP tomorrow. No kidney infection. Dr suspects bag ovulation pains or just slightly overdoing it and my c section being bugged. 

Have a great night everyone


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sweet's stats at yesterday's appointment:
9lbs 5oz
22inches 

She is having me change his formula to one with probiotics and broken down proteins so his body hopefully doesn't have such a hard time with the formula. She also said if it doesn't help the reflux that the next step will be adding rice cereal. I have to take him his next dirty diaper so they can analyze it but she was glad I had pictures of the two green poops he's had. 
we're still keeping an eye on the bump on his back. it's not getting bigger or smaller and his motor skills are still ok so for right now it's just a watch and see. and my poor baby got his hep B booster yesterday. most pitiful cry ever!

afm.. OB/GYN said urine was clean. No UTI or kidney infection. He said either ovulation pain or muscles where strained from activity. I am in the clear to return back to normal life. Better believe 1 of the things on my list to do while Sweets is napping today is take a nice bath!

idk what to do about BFing. I can pump 30 minutes each side 6 times a day and only get 1oz total for the day. I talked to my dr and he said my body is probably just one that won't produce to support this newborn but it might in subsequent pregnancies. I got paperwork to send my insurance for an electric pump... but is it even worth trying to get an electric pump if I'm not goiing to produce?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies had a great Friday and have a FAB weekend!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey ladies! It's been a while since I've checked in and looks like I've missed a ton of pages. I read through as much as I could to catch up with you all. 

Amber!!! Twins!? I'm so very excited for you :) that's amazing 

Life with a newborn is crazy. I feel like he sleeps a decent amount but somehow I don't have time to get anything done! We went to Paxs Doctor appointment Wednesday and he's still doing great. I'm exclusively bfing which is way harder than I thought it'd be but we're doing it one feed at a time. I am so in love with him, he's already my whole world. I wouldn't trade these days for anything. 

I hope you are all well and I hope I can find time to get on here more so I can keep up with you all <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA I hope baby sweets is much better on his new milk. xxx

Hopeful yes twins they look identical at the moment we have a private scan monday night so hopefully I can share a lovely picture or two with you all. I'm so glad you're having an amazing time with your baby it's these days I miss the most in the end. Take lots of video and pictures xxxx


AFM we picked up the heartbeats last night on the doppler so clearly we could both listen for ages it was the first time we've heard it that clearly and for that long it was a magical moment. <3


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ladies is it posible to still have left over hormones 7 weeks after birth?


----------



## FLArmyWife

glad you're enjoying it hopeful

Amber, how wonderful. can't wait to see your scan pics.


----------



## pinkpassion

Tasha it's definitely possible. It took 6 full weeks for my levels to hit 0 after my loss. Didn't monitor after pregnancy with dd but I'm sure it would take just as long if not longer!! Are you having issues or a positive test?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful it's so nice to hear from you! Enjoy all those precious moments with ur new son :) 

Amber that's awesome you heard both heart beats! How special is that!!

Tasha hopefully it's just hormones still leaving ur system. Although I guess it's not unheard of to end up pregnant 2 months after. 

I had my 32 week scan yesterday :) he's estimates at 4lbs and was sucking his little fingers the whole time! It was so cute! He looks perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Must of been an evap line as took another test and stark white! x


----------



## busytulip

Corn he's gorgeous!

Hopefully that is so sweet, glad you are enjoying being a mummy


----------



## frangi33

Hey all I hope everyone is well. 

Just dropping in to say hi. Its mothers day in the UK tomorrow so I'm looking forward to lots of family time. 

We've got our scan on Monday, if all goes well we're gona ask sonographer to write the sex of baby and put it in an envelope. Then we're gona ask our 3 yo to open it and tell us if she's getting a baby brother or sister. I thought it would be a great way of including her and she has no preference so she won't be disappointed whatever the sex. 

Baby is being a lot more active recently but still tucked into my pelvis and I'm getting a lot of hits to the cervix ugh! 

Amber is saw you got both hb on the Doppler that's just amazing. I'm looking forward to seeing your private scan pictures.

What's everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. 

Tasha I think hormones can stick around a very long time. I'd say it's completely possible. 

Corn that is the sweetest little profile <3

Frangi that sounds like a great plan, I can't wait to see if you have a little miss or little mister! 

Afm we're having a lazy day at home as usual. I'll be doing some laundry but that's about it.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good morning lovely ladies <3 

Yesterday was mothers day here and I had a wonderful morning I had a cup of tea in bed and a bag full of homemade goodies from my children, along with cards full of sentiments and amazing love filled words. I felt truly blessed. We all sat in bed I shared my dairy free cupcake my son made me in school with my children as we all sipped on tea in the cosy and warm. The I whipped out the doppler and the very first place i put it there was a lovely LOUD heartbeat and we all got to listen to it together. <3 Later I saw my mum and gave her the biggest hug and some choccies then saw my mother in law which was a relaxed visit then we came home and had a nice early night. It was a lovely day. 

I'm just about to take my daughter to have bloods drawn :( they are testing her for coeliacs as she has terrible digestive problems and always has, it seemes to be getting worse like she has IBS after eating. We are already dairy, beef and lamb free so gluten free wont hurt or be too much of an adjustment. I just feel bad that she has to have a blood draw :( 

My scan is this evening :D I wont be home until 8pm but I will share as soon as possible. I woke up to vomit between 4-6am this morning so had a quick go of the doppler and picked up a heartbeat right away it sounds like a train so I'm thinking boys!


----------



## frangi33

Hey all, 

Anomaly scan went fine, baby is perfect with no issues spotted. 

We were able to clearly see the sex and are delighted to say we're having a boy :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

What amazing news and a boy too! How sweet. How are we with the boy/girl ratio on here? x


----------



## FLArmyWife

7 boys 8 girls


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Frangi!! :blue:


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrts fran

can't wait to see/read all about it Amber

afm: I'd type more but I'm exhausted. was a long night at the Vet ER and on top of that AF has arrived. I've slept 2hrs in the past 24hrs.. and have only managed to eat a bowl of cereal in the past 18 hrs.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats frangi :)
Can't wait for your update Amber :D


----------



## frangi33

Poor you FLArmy I hope you get a opportunity to get a decent sleep soon x


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats Frangi!!!!

Amber waiting for an update :coffee: 

flarmy so sorry about your dog!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats frangi! &#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy :hugs: I hope you get some much needed sleep soon luv, and sorry about your doggy :(

5stars how ya doin luv?
Pato? Busy?

Hi luvs just checking in, had a busy weekend, (four wheelers in the forrest) it's always fun!

Afm, just trying to pass the time, flying my sister in saturday, picking her up in orlando, I'm so excited, it's the perfect way to pass the time this cycle too . 
Cd 8 today. :coffee: 

I hope everyone... and all the babies and babies mommas and soon to be mommas are doing great. :haha:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin, you'll be in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Frangi! A little boy :) 
We had a good potty shot of our boy Friday and holy cow...very much a boy, no mistaking that!

Amber hope ur appt is going well!

Pink big 30 tomorrow! Your in the home stretch now :) yay!

Next week is my last week of work and I'm so ready! I'm so tired by the afternoon, I just don't have it in me to run around all day and never sit. Have a lot going on the rest of March so it should fly by :) 

Hope u get some rest Flarmy and a good meal. How much is baby sweets sleeping at night now?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey, we had an amazing scan! 

We got to hear both heartbeats and see the babies really clearly. Here is a little bit of the scan including them having a little "fight" at the end lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lObe1WgQ1cY

Click the link to watch on youtube. <3 We are so over the moon they measured 10 weeks 2 days and 10 weeks 1 day! Perfect! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## tinymumma

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey, we had an amazing scan!
> 
> We got to hear both heartbeats and see the babies really clearly. Here is a little bit of the scan including them having a little "fight" at the end lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lObe1WgQ1cY
> 
> Click the link to watch on youtube. <3 We are so over the moon they measured 10 weeks 2 days and 10 weeks 1 day! Perfect! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

They're too cute!! Congrats love xx You're doing an amazing job <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you tiny, the most amazing news was that she could clearly see they were not conjoined by the head or body at all and both arms and legs were seen on one too plus they changed positions during the scan the top one turned his back on us and the bottom one was kicking away. So sweet. Next Scan is the 24th now. The Genders scan is


----------



## tinymumma

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thank you tiny, the most amazing news was that she could clearly see they were not conjoined by the head or body at all and both arms and legs were seen on one too plus they changed positions during the scan the top one turned his back on us and the bottom one was kicking away. So sweet. Next Scan is the 24th now. The Genders scan is

That's wonderful news xoxo I'm so happy for you <3 Ooh gender scan! Are you planning on finding out or keeping it a surprise?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry I pressed send too early my daughters tonsils are bad again and I heard her crying I'm bed :( yes we have a private gender scan booked April 21st eeeeep we want to know as we need to be as ready as possible I'm going to be on hospital bed rest from 24 weeks xx


----------



## tinymumma

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Sorry I pressed send too early my daughters tonsils are bad again and I heard her crying I'm bed :( yes we have a private gender scan booked April 21st eeeeep we want to know as we need to be as ready as possible I'm going to be on hospital bed rest from 24 weeks xx

Oh no, poor little duck :nope: I hope she feels better soon. 
Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber what an amazing scan &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; luv them babies!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; can't wait for your gender scan!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Frangi, congrats on the baby boy <3

FLArmy so sorry about your fur baby. I'm feeling you on the lack of sleep. Pretty sure my LO is going through a growth spurt, she won't sleep any longer than 30-60 mins and wants to nurse all the time in between. 

Amber, I'm having issues viewing the YouTube video on my phone, but I am so excited to read that the babies look good! That is just so exciting. So will the hospital bed rest be for the remainder of the pregnancy? Seems like so long to be in the hospital!

AFM just taking it one day at a time! Everyone is adjusting well though. Like I said Ellie is going through some kind of growth spurt right now so I'm on auto pilot due to lack of sleep lol. My DD has had a bad cough the past couple weeks so we've kept her away from Ellie, but luckily she went to the dr today and it's only allergies. This crazy CA weather that can't make up its mind sets them off every year. I was feeling bad because she's been wanting to hold her baby sister!

Everyone else I hope you are all well. Sorry for posting and running!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber what an amazing video! I'm so happy for you!! Will you be on bed rest to avoid preterm labor? Hope ur ms eases off!


----------



## FLArmyWife

can't believe how far along all our expectant ladies are getting! not long until more FAB babies join us.

muffin.. unfortunately still only 3 hours from feeding to feeding.. so an example of our night on a best case scenario night is:
Midnight: cries for bottle
12:30am finishes bottle
12:45am finally falls asleep after diaper change and some rocking (worst case scenario nights it takes him 90 minutes to fall asleep after eating)
1am I finally crawl back in bed after rinsing out bottle parts and prepping for the next feeding
3am cries for next bottle
3:30am finishes bottle
etc etc.. 
So it's 3 hours from bottle to bottle. With him only sleeping maybe 2hrs and 15 min of that 3 hrs.. which means I sleep in 2hr incraments. my MIL has been amazing and switching off nights with me. I feel like if he was eating a little more then he'd probably sleep longer but he already spits up so much with just eating 3.5oz I don't want to increase it and him spit up even more.

Amber... Amazing! So happy for you

furbaby story below

Spoiler
last night was my MIL's night with Sweets. I settled in bed at 10pm thinking I was going to get an amazing 6hrs of sleep.. I spoke with DH until 11pm then went to sleep. I slept from 11pm to midnight. At midnight my 15yr old pup was crying for help off the bed. So groggily I pick him up and lean over the side of the bed to try and help him down without getting out from under the covers. It is something I've done a million times. when I leaned over the side and help him above the ground his feet were all of 3 or 4 inches from the floor, so I let go expecting him to just land on his feet. He didn't. I noticed a thud and watched him flop to the ground. As I throw back the covers i noticed he was thrashing on the ground and couldn't stand up. I quickly flip on the light and notice his body was contorted. I help him, his back to my chest, while he thrashed. I kept trying to figure out if he was having a seizure. He would look at me when I said his name then looked away so I knew it wasn't a seizure. When he had a seizure many years ago he couldn't focus and had no eye control. anyways. As I was holding him I noticed the front right leg was flapping around, his left front leg was rigidly sticking out, and his body was curved in a backwards C. Then he started to throw up. I had a trash can right by the nightstand so I grabed it to catch whatever he happened to bring up. He had stopped thrashing at this point and I was assuming he was going to throw up bile from needing water. Instead he brought up what hadn't yet been digested from his dinner 6hrs earlier. After he threw up he just laid there limp in my arms. I started feeling his front legs as the left one was still sticking out rigid. I noticed his chest was contorted funny as his body was still contorted in a backwards C. As I felt him over I noticed I couldn't tell where his left shoulder was. I broke down instantly. I knew at that moment when I had set him down he's hit too hard and something bad had happened. I grabbed my cell to call my mom and ask where the ER vet was but of course.. no signal. The call failed twice. I laid him down on the floor as I grabbed my hoodies and shoes knowing it was mere moments until I'd be out of the house headed to the vet. As I did this I watched him try to stand, his body still contorted, and fall over. His left leg still rigid and now his right leg be was flailling about as he laid there. I was a wreck. I carried him downstairs and into the office. I laid him on the floor and grabbed the house phone. Ring..ring..ring.. it goes to voicemail. I leave a quick 5 second message, in tears, saying 'mom please pick up'. I hang up and call back. She picks up and can immediatley tell something was wrong. her first question was if the baby was ok. I didn't even answer just went straight to asking where the ER vet was. She told me, I hung up, and ran upstairs. I, as quiet as I could while sobbing, went into the nursery and woke my MIL to tell her I was going to the vet. She kept asking what was wrong but I just wanted to get him there asap so I just turned and ran out. I got Mozart in the car and started the 10 mile drive to the ER vet. my mom called my cell and explained she was also on her way to meet me at the vet and would get him all checked in. Then she asked what happened. Girls, I honestly don't know how I managed to stay on the road. I was crying so bad I couldn't see the steering wheel let along the road. Thankfully at 12:30am there wasn't really any other cars on the road. I told my mom what happened and then we hung up so she could do some paperwork as she'd arrived at the vet. I called my dh. he rushed out of the building he was in sleeping to ask what was wrong. [DH is going to school to be a veternarian] I sobbing and still unable to see the road told my dh what had happened. All that kept going through my mind was that I was the reason my furbaby was hurt. If I had just leaned over more so his feet were on the ground when I let go or if I'd gotten out of bed to set him down properly it wouldn't have been happening. DH talked to me the rest of the trip so that he knew I made it there safe. my family was the only other car in the parking lot. I walked into the office, straight back to an exam room where a vet tech was already there waiting and ready to examine him. I signed a quick piece of paper. I'd somehow managed to calm down enough at that point to no longer be hyper ventilating. It hit me that this was my service dog for my anxiety disorder who was crying in pain, and I had forgotten my emergency inhaler. How was I supposed to make it through a high stress situation without my service dog of 15yrs. As this was racing through my mind the vet tech asked what happened and I broke down again. one of my sisters took Mozart from my arms and put him on the table while my mom and other sister were trying to keep me calm and from having an all out attack. I managed to choke out what had happened. The vet tech whisked him away to get him a painkiller shot and to prep him for xrays. His left arm still sticking out rigidly. after a moment she returned and showed me the financial responsibility form I needed to sign before they'd do anything. For the pain shot, x rays, and the visit the quote was around $350. I signed agreeing to pay it knowing full well the money is in the bank, but by using it we won't be able to make all our bills. Nothing mattered though, I just wanted him to be ok and kept hating myself for doing it to him. They came back a few moments later and said he wasn't in pain anymore and that had relaxed him enough for them to get good xray shots. Then she disappeard in the back again. about 10 minutes later the vet came in. She explained that the arm wasn't out of socket, nothing was broken, and it all looked good in those terms. I was a little relieved but worried about the BUT she was going to drop. It never came. She explained that in the xray they could see a huge knot in the soft tissue surrounding his left shoulder. She believes it had popped out of socket but then had managed to pop back in. She had noticed the rigidness in the arm and said it was probably because the knot was causing the arm to feel a bit displaced and uncomfortable so he wasnt moving it. She took us back into the xray room because the computer system was down and not transferring the xrays to the exam room for us to see. As we walked through the back we saw him on a table in the back with two vet techs petting him. he was crying so bad. the vet explained that some dogs don't like the way they feel loopy on the pain meds. Sure enough he wasn't liking it at all. He was laying there, tongue out and unable to move, his body looking paralyzed because he was essentially really numb from the meds, and crying on the top of his lungs. my sisters went to love on him while mom and I saw the xrays and talked with the vet. Then the vet tech led us back to the exam room and brought Mozart in and laid him on the table. He was still crying. I felt better knowing nothing was broken and a soft tissue tear/bruising though painful was going to be a much easier recovery for my old man than if something was broken. my youngest sister went out to the car and got the dog stroller (yes I have a dog stroller. at the age of 15 he tires out quickly from walking but loves to stroll). We laid him in the stroller where he continued to cry. My two sisters then went out to the lobby because they said it was making them sick to hear him cry like that. I had reached a strange calmness [I think it was more that exhaustion had set in]. The vet talked to us about the meds she was going to give him and the recoop plan. She then told us the signs to watch out for nearological problems. she said sometimes it could take days for neurological problems to show up. my mom then asked when he would likely stop crying. The vet said it would be when the effects of the current high dosage of pain meds wore off, so around 8am... it was currently around 1:45am. we exited the exam room, my sisters took him to put him in the car, and mom and I went to check out. For the visit, xrays, and all the meds both take home and in office it was $442. I paid it with a sinking feeling in my stomach knowing we were going to officially be late on paying at least 1 bill now thanks to this visit.. and it all could have been avoided, my furbabies pain and the financial burden, if I had just not been so lazy when trying to help him off the bed. We went outside and my mom explained she was going to come to my inlaws house with me to help me for the day. I knew my MIL couldn't stay home to help and there was no way I could handle the baby and my furbaby all by myself.
he cried the entire way back to the house. I set him up on the bed in the office area downstairs and crawled in. my mom also crawled in. he was still crying. My heart broke but I had no more tears. the exhaustion was setting in bad. My mom explained she was feeling nauseated from hearing him cry. So I told her to take my two other pups upstairs and sleep in the room I'd been staying in. She did. 
Ladies my poor pup cried until 6:45am... and I was awake the entire time just petting him and hoping for the best. over the hours I did little test to see if he could feel his limbs. at first I was having a small panic attack because he wasn't showing any signs of being able to feel his back legs... but over the hours as I kept checking he slowly and slowly got more reactive to my slight pinches/pressure. I was able to convince myself he was still numb from the meds and it'd just take time. He finally came off the meds enough that he stopped crying from feeling weird around the 6:45 mark. So I turned off the light and we slept until 7:30 when the house started bussling from my mom taking care of my other pups and my inlaws getting ready for work. My MIL brought down the baby and I sleepily took over around 7:45. 
mom and I stayed in the living room passing off Sweets for different duties and doing our best to stay awake. Mozart finally woke up and showed signs of wanting to walk around 10. my mom took him outside but said he could only just barely stand so he peed right where she set him down then he fell over when he tried to walk. He came inside and went back to sleep. Around noon Sweets fell asleep and my furbaby was still asleep. I turned to my mom who'd gotten about 4 hours of sleep and said I was going to take a nap. I napped for an hour before Sweets woke up screaming and I got up to help my mom. At that time my furbaby wanted water and was able to walk a bit better, but still really weak and wobbly. 
every couple of hours as the day went on today he'd get up and walk to the water dish, each time doing better and better. (he never walked super great in my inlaws house because they have well polished hardwod. i've busted my butt while wearing my nonskid work shoes!)
So he seems to be doing a bit better. Not been crying and took a few pieces of treat but he doesn't want to eat any of his dinner. So I'm hoping that with each passing hour of each passing day for the next few weeks he'll progressively get better. but of course this would happen just days before I go back to Ocala and I'll be alone with baby and 3 furbabies all day. 
anyways... sorry for typing so much.. thank you if you read to the end
since noon yesterday I've officially had 4 hrs of sleep and it's my night with sweets so I imagine I'll only get about 4 or 5 hours of broken sleep tonight.. please send stay awake vibes this way tomorrow!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The hospital bed rest is from 24 weeks onwards. Mono mono or momo twins are usually delivered by 32 weeks. There's only a 50-60% survival rate with mono twins due to cord entanglement and compression so they keep you in on bed rest on a high protein diet and pump you full of steroids and monitor the babies with ultrasound and fetal heart monitors to looks for signs of distress. If the babies start to look unhappy they deliver them. BUT all that said we could still find a membrane but it's looking quite unlikely - but not impossible. This type of twins is very rare. If you do a quick google on mono chorionic mono amniotic twins and press google images you will get a very quick idea of what I'm talking about :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I feel very selfish posting about my self and not replying to others when I get a minute I will ladies xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also survival rates go up to 95% with hospital admission at 24 weeks :) xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

lovely scan amber :) xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful amber congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see the gender, I'm feeling girls for you!!!! :hugs: :yipee:

FLArmy - get some sleep you've been through the ringer this last few weeks!!! I'm so sorry about your pup!!!

Corn wow last week of work!!! I can't believe in just a few short weeks our LO's will be here!!! Crazy how fast it's going.

Afm been incredibly busy so sorry I have been somewhat mia. I'll get better soon. I have tons of pics to update for you all! The nursery is coming together and we did a lot to it this weekend. I'm finally feeling like we are making progress!!!!! :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I don't know what to think about boys or girls I get a really strong girls feeling but I wonder if that's because my daughter is the only person who shows a preference and wants little sisters lol. -Going to catch up now x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Disneymom1129 said:


> Amber I am so incredibly happy for you!! So exciting they are thriving. Can't wait for your private scan.
> 
> Ellie's dr appt went well! She's up to 6 lbs 14 oz! She was 6 lbs 8 oz at birth and was down to 5 lbs 15.9 oz at two days. So she's gaining about an oz a day it seems.
> 
> FLArmy how was your appt?

That's amazing gain good girl Ellie <3



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Ladies is it posible to still have left over hormones 7 weeks after birth?

 Oh my goodness this made my heart skip a beat lol, have you taken another since the stark white one? 



Cornfieldland said:


> Hopeful it's so nice to hear from you! Enjoy all those precious moments with ur new son :)
> 
> Amber that's awesome you heard both heart beats! How special is that!!
> 
> Tasha hopefully it's just hormones still leaving ur system. Although I guess it's not unheard of to end up pregnant 2 months after.
> 
> I had my 32 week scan yesterday :) he's estimates at 4lbs and was sucking his little fingers the whole time! It was so cute! He looks perfect!

Awwww he's going to be here so soon I can hardly believe it! 



frangi33 said:


> Hey all I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi. Its mothers day in the UK tomorrow so I'm looking forward to lots of family time.
> 
> We've got our scan on Monday, if all goes well we're gona ask sonographer to write the sex of baby and put it in an envelope. Then we're gona ask our 3 yo to open it and tell us if she's getting a baby brother or sister. I thought it would be a great way of including her and she has no preference so she won't be disappointed whatever the sex.
> 
> Baby is being a lot more active recently but still tucked into my pelvis and I'm getting a lot of hits to the cervix ugh!
> 
> Amber is saw you got both hb on the Doppler that's just amazing. I'm looking forward to seeing your private scan pictures.
> 
> What's everyone else up to this weekend?

Ahh kicks in the cervix are the worst! 



FLArmyWife said:


> 7 boys 8 girls

Awesome :kiss:



FLArmyWife said:


> congrts fran
> 
> can't wait to see/read all about it Amber
> 
> afm: I'd type more but I'm exhausted. was a long night at the Vet ER and on top of that AF has arrived. I've slept 2hrs in the past 24hrs.. and have only managed to eat a bowl of cereal in the past 18 hrs.

 Oh please try not to forget about taking care of you in all this madness xx



muffinbabes4 said:


> Congrats frangi! &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Flarmy :hugs: I hope you get some much needed sleep soon luv, and sorry about your doggy :(
> 
> 5stars how ya doin luv?
> Pato? Busy?
> 
> Hi luvs just checking in, had a busy weekend, (four wheelers in the forrest) it's always fun!
> 
> Afm, just trying to pass the time, flying my sister in saturday, picking her up in orlando, I'm so excited, it's the perfect way to pass the time this cycle too .
> Cd 8 today. :coffee:
> 
> I hope everyone... and all the babies and babies mommas and soon to be mommas are doing great. :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

 Waiting along with you :coffee::hugs:



Cornfieldland said:


> Congrats Frangi! A little boy :)
> We had a good potty shot of our boy Friday and holy cow...very much a boy, no mistaking that!
> 
> Amber hope ur appt is going well!
> 
> Pink big 30 tomorrow! Your in the home stretch now :) yay!
> 
> Next week is my last week of work and I'm so ready! I'm so tired by the afternoon, I just don't have it in me to run around all day and never sit. Have a lot going on the rest of March so it should fly by :)
> 
> Hope u get some rest Flarmy and a good meal. How much is baby sweets sleeping at night now?

 Wow I can't believe how quickly it's going ! 



FLArmyWife said:


> can't believe how far along all our expectant ladies are getting! not long until more FAB babies join us.
> 
> muffin.. unfortunately still only 3 hours from feeding to feeding.. so an example of our night on a best case scenario night is:
> Midnight: cries for bottle
> 12:30am finishes bottle
> 12:45am finally falls asleep after diaper change and some rocking (worst case scenario nights it takes him 90 minutes to fall asleep after eating)
> 1am I finally crawl back in bed after rinsing out bottle parts and prepping for the next feeding
> 3am cries for next bottle
> 3:30am finishes bottle
> etc etc..
> So it's 3 hours from bottle to bottle. With him only sleeping maybe 2hrs and 15 min of that 3 hrs.. which means I sleep in 2hr incraments. my MIL has been amazing and switching off nights with me. I feel like if he was eating a little more then he'd probably sleep longer but he already spits up so much with just eating 3.5oz I don't want to increase it and him spit up even more.
> 
> Amber... Amazing! So happy for you
> 
> furbaby story below
> 
> Spoiler
> last night was my MIL's night with Sweets. I settled in bed at 10pm thinking I was going to get an amazing 6hrs of sleep.. I spoke with DH until 11pm then went to sleep. I slept from 11pm to midnight. At midnight my 15yr old pup was crying for help off the bed. So groggily I pick him up and lean over the side of the bed to try and help him down without getting out from under the covers. It is something I've done a million times. when I leaned over the side and help him above the ground his feet were all of 3 or 4 inches from the floor, so I let go expecting him to just land on his feet. He didn't. I noticed a thud and watched him flop to the ground. As I throw back the covers i noticed he was thrashing on the ground and couldn't stand up. I quickly flip on the light and notice his body was contorted. I help him, his back to my chest, while he thrashed. I kept trying to figure out if he was having a seizure. He would look at me when I said his name then looked away so I knew it wasn't a seizure. When he had a seizure many years ago he couldn't focus and had no eye control. anyways. As I was holding him I noticed the front right leg was flapping around, his left front leg was rigidly sticking out, and his body was curved in a backwards C. Then he started to throw up. I had a trash can right by the nightstand so I grabed it to catch whatever he happened to bring up. He had stopped thrashing at this point and I was assuming he was going to throw up bile from needing water. Instead he brought up what hadn't yet been digested from his dinner 6hrs earlier. After he threw up he just laid there limp in my arms. I started feeling his front legs as the left one was still sticking out rigid. I noticed his chest was contorted funny as his body was still contorted in a backwards C. As I felt him over I noticed I couldn't tell where his left shoulder was. I broke down instantly. I knew at that moment when I had set him down he's hit too hard and something bad had happened. I grabbed my cell to call my mom and ask where the ER vet was but of course.. no signal. The call failed twice. I laid him down on the floor as I grabbed my hoodies and shoes knowing it was mere moments until I'd be out of the house headed to the vet. As I did this I watched him try to stand, his body still contorted, and fall over. His left leg still rigid and now his right leg be was flailling about as he laid there. I was a wreck. I carried him downstairs and into the office. I laid him on the floor and grabbed the house phone. Ring..ring..ring.. it goes to voicemail. I leave a quick 5 second message, in tears, saying 'mom please pick up'. I hang up and call back. She picks up and can immediatley tell something was wrong. her first question was if the baby was ok. I didn't even answer just went straight to asking where the ER vet was. She told me, I hung up, and ran upstairs. I, as quiet as I could while sobbing, went into the nursery and woke my MIL to tell her I was going to the vet. She kept asking what was wrong but I just wanted to get him there asap so I just turned and ran out. I got Mozart in the car and started the 10 mile drive to the ER vet. my mom called my cell and explained she was also on her way to meet me at the vet and would get him all checked in. Then she asked what happened. Girls, I honestly don't know how I managed to stay on the road. I was crying so bad I couldn't see the steering wheel let along the road. Thankfully at 12:30am there wasn't really any other cars on the road. I told my mom what happened and then we hung up so she could do some paperwork as she'd arrived at the vet. I called my dh. he rushed out of the building he was in sleeping to ask what was wrong. [DH is going to school to be a veternarian] I sobbing and still unable to see the road told my dh what had happened. All that kept going through my mind was that I was the reason my furbaby was hurt. If I had just leaned over more so his feet were on the ground when I let go or if I'd gotten out of bed to set him down properly it wouldn't have been happening. DH talked to me the rest of the trip so that he knew I made it there safe. my family was the only other car in the parking lot. I walked into the office, straight back to an exam room where a vet tech was already there waiting and ready to examine him. I signed a quick piece of paper. I'd somehow managed to calm down enough at that point to no longer be hyper ventilating. It hit me that this was my service dog for my anxiety disorder who was crying in pain, and I had forgotten my emergency inhaler. How was I supposed to make it through a high stress situation without my service dog of 15yrs. As this was racing through my mind the vet tech asked what happened and I broke down again. one of my sisters took Mozart from my arms and put him on the table while my mom and other sister were trying to keep me calm and from having an all out attack. I managed to choke out what had happened. The vet tech whisked him away to get him a painkiller shot and to prep him for xrays. His left arm still sticking out rigidly. after a moment she returned and showed me the financial responsibility form I needed to sign before they'd do anything. For the pain shot, x rays, and the visit the quote was around $350. I signed agreeing to pay it knowing full well the money is in the bank, but by using it we won't be able to make all our bills. Nothing mattered though, I just wanted him to be ok and kept hating myself for doing it to him. They came back a few moments later and said he wasn't in pain anymore and that had relaxed him enough for them to get good xray shots. Then she disappeard in the back again. about 10 minutes later the vet came in. She explained that the arm wasn't out of socket, nothing was broken, and it all looked good in those terms. I was a little relieved but worried about the BUT she was going to drop. It never came. She explained that in the xray they could see a huge knot in the soft tissue surrounding his left shoulder. She believes it had popped out of socket but then had managed to pop back in. She had noticed the rigidness in the arm and said it was probably because the knot was causing the arm to feel a bit displaced and uncomfortable so he wasnt moving it. She took us back into the xray room because the computer system was down and not transferring the xrays to the exam room for us to see. As we walked through the back we saw him on a table in the back with two vet techs petting him. he was crying so bad. the vet explained that some dogs don't like the way they feel loopy on the pain meds. Sure enough he wasn't liking it at all. He was laying there, tongue out and unable to move, his body looking paralyzed because he was essentially really numb from the meds, and crying on the top of his lungs. my sisters went to love on him while mom and I saw the xrays and talked with the vet. Then the vet tech led us back to the exam room and brought Mozart in and laid him on the table. He was still crying. I felt better knowing nothing was broken and a soft tissue tear/bruising though painful was going to be a much easier recovery for my old man than if something was broken. my youngest sister went out to the car and got the dog stroller (yes I have a dog stroller. at the age of 15 he tires out quickly from walking but loves to stroll). We laid him in the stroller where he continued to cry. My two sisters then went out to the lobby because they said it was making them sick to hear him cry like that. I had reached a strange calmness [I think it was more that exhaustion had set in]. The vet talked to us about the meds she was going to give him and the recoop plan. She then told us the signs to watch out for nearological problems. she said sometimes it could take days for neurological problems to show up. my mom then asked when he would likely stop crying. The vet said it would be when the effects of the current high dosage of pain meds wore off, so around 8am... it was currently around 1:45am. we exited the exam room, my sisters took him to put him in the car, and mom and I went to check out. For the visit, xrays, and all the meds both take home and in office it was $442. I paid it with a sinking feeling in my stomach knowing we were going to officially be late on paying at least 1 bill now thanks to this visit.. and it all could have been avoided, my furbabies pain and the financial burden, if I had just not been so lazy when trying to help him off the bed. We went outside and my mom explained she was going to come to my inlaws house with me to help me for the day. I knew my MIL couldn't stay home to help and there was no way I could handle the baby and my furbaby all by myself.
> he cried the entire way back to the house. I set him up on the bed in the office area downstairs and crawled in. my mom also crawled in. he was still crying. My heart broke but I had no more tears. the exhaustion was setting in bad. My mom explained she was feeling nauseated from hearing him cry. So I told her to take my two other pups upstairs and sleep in the room I'd been staying in. She did.
> Ladies my poor pup cried until 6:45am... and I was awake the entire time just petting him and hoping for the best. over the hours I did little test to see if he could feel his limbs. at first I was having a small panic attack because he wasn't showing any signs of being able to feel his back legs... but over the hours as I kept checking he slowly and slowly got more reactive to my slight pinches/pressure. I was able to convince myself he was still numb from the meds and it'd just take time. He finally came off the meds enough that he stopped crying from feeling weird around the 6:45 mark. So I turned off the light and we slept until 7:30 when the house started bussling from my mom taking care of my other pups and my inlaws getting ready for work. My MIL brought down the baby and I sleepily took over around 7:45.
> mom and I stayed in the living room passing off Sweets for different duties and doing our best to stay awake. Mozart finally woke up and showed signs of wanting to walk around 10. my mom took him outside but said he could only just barely stand so he peed right where she set him down then he fell over when he tried to walk. He came inside and went back to sleep. Around noon Sweets fell asleep and my furbaby was still asleep. I turned to my mom who'd gotten about 4 hours of sleep and said I was going to take a nap. I napped for an hour before Sweets woke up screaming and I got up to help my mom. At that time my furbaby wanted water and was able to walk a bit better, but still really weak and wobbly.
> every couple of hours as the day went on today he'd get up and walk to the water dish, each time doing better and better. (he never walked super great in my inlaws house because they have well polished hardwod. i've busted my butt while wearing my nonskid work shoes!)
> So he seems to be doing a bit better. Not been crying and took a few pieces of treat but he doesn't want to eat any of his dinner. So I'm hoping that with each passing hour of each passing day for the next few weeks he'll progressively get better. but of course this would happen just days before I go back to Ocala and I'll be alone with baby and 3 furbabies all day.
> anyways... sorry for typing so much.. thank you if you read to the end
> since noon yesterday I've officially had 4 hrs of sleep and it's my night with sweets so I imagine I'll only get about 4 or 5 hours of broken sleep tonight.. please send stay awake vibes this way tomorrow!

Oh-my-goodness!!!! :cry::hugs::cry: Your poor doggie and mind and finances and well everything. Oh my what a night.... please don't feel bad about it he must have had a weakness there for it to go that easily love. Oh I don't even know what to say what an awful, awful night. A living nightmare. How are the neurological symptoms looking now? Please tell me you've caught up on some sleep at least. I hope baby sweets can take more milk on his new milk and sleep a little longer for him and you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Amber wow, 1% of twins that's incredible. Sounds like the bed rest is a really good plan to give them both the best chance possible.

Pink looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Of course I'm still hoping that membrane appears -it's not unheard of to find it at 16 weeks but they are looking very mono mono. Yes 1%.

I'm so ready for this all day and night morning sickness to be over it's getting to me at times. It wakes me up from 2am by 5am I'm awake and dry heaving until 7 when I get up with the children and then the day starts. I can't wait for that magical energy in the second trimester. xxx (sorry for the moan please no one underestimate how incredibly blessed I feel and know I am :) )


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I don't think anyone can underestimate how much you love and appreciate your precious miracles!!!! You have every right to say you are ready for no more sickness :haha: no one likes to be sick!!! I myself am ready for some more energy. I'm all of a sudden incredibly exhausted. I want to sleep all the time!!!! I've still got so much to do.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink when was the last time you had your iron checked? xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm glad I'm not the only one! I am so wiped out, especially after lunch at work. I broke down and had a small coffee in morning and afternoon just to get through the day. It hurts to sit with my stupid gallbladder and I'm tired from standing waaah.I still have have alot of stuff to do too, but at least it's fun to get stuff ready :) been craving cake latley, obsessed with cake...but it's bad!


----------



## pinkpassion

I just had all the third tri bloodwork done last week :), they said they'd call before Monday if anything was off so I assume all was well!!! 

Corn, I'm craving cookies and brownies and anything sweet and salty , chocolate covered pretzels, French fries dipped in chocolate shake or Wendy's frosty! It's hopeless.
I could also just be doing too much!! I walk 3 miles a day, 1.5 in morning and 1.5 in evening. Plus during the day I'm busy busy, cleaning, organizing, running errands. I don't take naps so I may just be over doing it and it's all just caught up with me!!! Although I've been fine with all this up until the last few days, it's just hit me out of nowhere!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Damn you pink all that sounds so yummy. I can't use pregnancy as an excuse anymore. . I'm just a fat ass >. < Lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink you are a busy bee! I need to start walking now that the snow is finally melting. And I just stopped at Wendy's after work and bought frosties! Wiegh in tomorrow uggg !


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: then I guess you won't like this : yes I've eaten wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many already :blush:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1457483380292.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinkpassion

Also.... check out this crap....Ok, it's hard to tell the size of this thing because I wasn't about to get my foot any closer than that (so my foot is hovering above making it look smaller) but this spider was MASSIVE , like borderline tarantula
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1457483755359.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg that spider! I hate spiders! That thing looks nasty.

Those cookies on the other hand..yum!


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh-my-goodness!!!! :cry::hugs::cry: Your poor doggie and mind and finances and well everything. Oh my what a night.... please don't feel bad about it he must have had a weakness there for it to go that easily love. Oh I don't even know what to say what an awful, awful night. A living nightmare. How are the neurological symptoms looking now? Please tell me you've caught up on some sleep at least. I hope baby sweets can take more milk on his new milk and sleep a little longer for him and you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: it was quite a night. I imagine he does have a weakness in all his joints as he will turn Sweet 16 on Saturday.. but it still made me feel horrible. 
No neurological symptoms so that's looking good. but of course we will continue to monitor him closely. 
Last night it turns out he got double fed :dohh: My mom fed him while I put the swing together at 5pm. Well she forgot to write it down on the schedule we keep on the fridge (date, time, ounces, wet or dirty diaper so that everyone knows what's going on). I, in my exhausted state, forgot mom fed him so at 6 when he was crying I told my FIL he could feed him. Wouldn't you believe he took the entire 3.5ozs in 2 minutes flat! after having just ate an hour before! lol and he still cried for a bottle at 10! but.. he slept from 10:30 to 3:30! so that was a plus... for my MIL lol. but no it was good. unfortunately though he was having restless sleep from 4:30-7. I'm hoping he sleeps well tonight. My MIL was great and took him again last night since I didn't sleep any the night before.. but she's coming down with pneumonia and really needs rest so I definitely have to take him the next few nights regardless how much sleep I get. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Of course I'm still hoping that membrane appears -it's not unheard of to find it at 16 weeks but they are looking very mono mono. Yes 1%.
> 
> I'm so ready for this all day and night morning sickness to be over it's getting to me at times. It wakes me up from 2am by 5am I'm awake and dry heaving until 7 when I get up with the children and then the day starts. I can't wait for that magical energy in the second trimester. xxx (sorry for the moan please no one underestimate how incredibly blessed I feel and know I am :) )

:hugs: no one, especially here, can fault you for being over the morning sickness. 
still can't believe just how big of a miracle these little ones are.. such rare twins!



oh, here is a video of my strong boy for you girls
https://youtu.be/XXzMok7vkP0


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0c4PIi3QV8


Heartbeats as promised :) I make them out to be _roughly_ 156 and 168. :cloud9:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh no, I cant make that out very well at all on my shoddy laptop. Hmm. If it's rubbish let me know and I will try to link it again.


----------



## FLArmyWife

awesome amber!

Have a great day ladies!

AFM: Sweets took a bottle at 11pm. At 2pm my hurt pup wanted to get some water from a different dish than the one in the bedroom so I carried him downstairs. When I came back upstairs I decided to just lay in the bed in the nursery since bub was due to wake for a bottle at any time. I played on my phone until 2:30 when I gave up and decided to try and sleep a little. I kept waking up every 20 minutes.. he didn't wake until 5am! :shock: of course the first time he sleeps more than 3 hours I kicked into mommy mode and kept waking up worried. He went back down immediately after his 5am bottle and is still sleeping.. it's 7. I laid back down from 5:15/5:30ish until 6:30 when my pups decided it was time for a walk (they normally get me up at 6 so I was grateful for the extra 30 minutes). I'm guessing he slept so long because he didn't sleep much during the day. he just wanted to be held so anytime he fell asleep in my arms I'd lay him down then 2 minutes later he'd be screaming again. Once I picked him up he'd be asleep again within 2 minutes..it was so bad I strapped him in the snuggle sack and put together a piece of furniture because he kept waking up when I tried to lay him down so I could do it. hoping today that he naps at least 1 good 2hr stint so I can get some rest.. but today's plans are up in the air. DH was supposed to have the night off so I was going to surprise him by taking Sweets and showing up and making him dinner until I got a call late last night from him. He starts the conversation with "Well me and SGT X are in the hospital in Orange park". My heart sank. I knew he'd been facilitating ranges all week where untrained personelle were doing live fire exercises. I was convinced he had been shot. but alas he continued on to tell me that they were there because one of his men mixed a bunch of liquor with zanax and now was on life support and they didn't think he'd make it through the night. So depending on how that situation played out my dh may end up not having the day off and having to deal with that. :( IF dh does end up with the day off I'll be trying to surprise him but if not then the plan is to help my MIL paint the nursery today. 

oh forgot to say I dropped Sweet's sample off at the pediatrician yesterday. He's still having super green poops. thankfully the sample tested negative for blood :thumbup: but they sent it off to be tested for protein intolerance and lactose intolerance. it should take 10 days to get the results. 
I also think I found the culprit to our BFing woes. I think his latch issues is due to a lip tie. i'll try to get a picture and post it but I called the pediatrician and she said we can definitely take a look next appointment. If that's the case, and we get it fixed, I might be able to try and EBF... but he'll be 2 months by then and I'm not sure if my body will respond. I'll just work on pumping and keeping up supplements until then and trying to get him to latch occasionally.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies im officially in my tww...I have not gotten my HSG done but I guess if I got pregnant there is no need for it right lol....I think I may have ovulated on Saturday while in Seattle lol....WE shall see and no I won't be disappointed if we didn't pregnant this time around....I know it will happen whenever it's suppose to!!! I should be able to test starting next Tuesday, I will be 10 dpo....Hope all of you are doing well...who is in the tww window with me? Pato? Muffin? somebody, anybody lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So excited for you 5stars!! :dust: :dust: FX!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> So excited for you 5stars!! :dust: :dust: FX!!

Thank you :blush:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: How is your son? How was your trip?


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great 5star's :) so nice to have you back ttc

Flarmy hope you get some rest! I tried to look at that YouTube video but it said restricted


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh I think it's my fault flarmy..my settings, I'll try again.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ok..I saw the video :) he is strong for 1 month! And look at all that hair! So sweet :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> :hugs: How is your son? How was your trip?

My son is doing better but I hate that he gets out in another week....I wish the program was longer but hey I will take what I can...The trip was great and I wish we could have stayed longer...thanks for asking!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay 5stars! Your ahead of me luv! I'm only cd10 :coffee:

Praying yall caught it!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Yay 5stars! Your ahead of me luv! I'm only cd10 :coffee:
> 
> Praying yall caught it!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;

Well you are almost about to ovulate right...I usually O between 10-12 because my cycles are 24-27 days....so if that's still stands I believed I Ovulated on late Friday early Saturday morning b/c as soon as we came from dinner with our friends a (tmi) glob of pure white discharge came leaking out...My side had been hurting all day so I knew it was gonna happen sooner or later....hopefully it happened but like I said not disappointed if it doesn't!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Girl I wish! I usually o anywhere from cd 16 -19 lol I'm on a 30-32 day cycle.

No opk!!?? 5stars!! :trouble: 
Lmbo, I'm sure you covered it, those sound like sure signs :haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Girl I wish! I usually o anywhere from cd 16 -19 lol I'm on a 30-32 day cycle.
> 
> No opk!!?? 5stars!! :trouble:
> Lmbo, I'm sure you covered it, those sound like sure signs :haha:

wow im glad im not on a 30-32 day cycle I would go crazy :wacko: lol
and nooooo we didn't use opk's I just wanna go with the flow and see if we can get pregnant like I usually do lol! We shall all see in a few days lol!


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know right!!?? I pretty much go out of my mind every cycle lol!!

Well Im sure hoping it's your cycle luv! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> I know right!!?? I pretty much go out of my mind every cycle lol!!
> 
> Well Im sure hoping it's your cycle luv! &#9825;&#9825;

Praying we can be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA you can absolutely EBF and build a supply my sister in law did it as it just took her a few months to adjust after the c section but she kept pumping and then started to latch him and by 6 months he was on the boob only :) It can be done. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck 5 stars and muffin, exciting times :D


----------



## frangi33

Welcome to the tww 5 stars, Fx for you hun x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

A little update on me

Today I bought anti sickness wrist bands and they are my best friend. I wish, I WISH I got them sooner. I also purchased another new best friend a dream genii support pillow oh it's sooo good. 

I know you all may think I'm crazy but I definitely feel movements its like being touched by a feather tip under my skin. I've felt it really early on with all my pregnancies maybe I'm just hyper aware that way I don't know. lol. I never feel it unless 10 weeks pregnant. Hmm. 

What else..... I'm trying to be vaguely interesting but failing lmbo. 

FLA how awful about your husbands friend, so scary!!!! I hope by some miracle he pulls through. My Hubby gave up alcohol with me NYE because he's on so much medication and has such a high tolerance it takes a lot for him to feel the effects and it frightens me. That reassured me we did the right thing. I hope you get to spend some time with your DH. I also hope you get somewhere with the lip tie, sleeping/feeding/poo sample and routine.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Speaking of chocolate cake, I've got a good "Labor Cake" recipe for you guys when the time comes! I made it the evening before I went into labor. Probably a coincidence but you never know ;). 

FLArmy, Ellie is lip tied as well :(. Hers looks about the same as the pic you posted of Aeneas's. It makes latching a little difficult, but overall isn't effecting bf'ing so I'm not going to rush to get it fixed. My first DD had it as well and she didn't get hers fixed until she was almost two, and that was mainly because she was already going under GA for some dental work anyway. 

Anyway, I hope getting it fixed means that it will solve your bf'ing issues and you can start EBF! I think it's totally doable! :thumbup:

5stars eeek you're back in the game this month that's right! Wow how time flies. I've got everything crossed for you as always. 

Amber glad you've gotten a little sickness relief. I swear I felt the little flutter tickles that early on too so I definitely don't think you're crazy. 

Everyone else, hope you're all doing well :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I promise to reply better tomorrow..

Ended up driving home to ocala the spend the evening with DH. 

have a great night ladies


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is having a great day so far...AFM I don't why I went to this other thread reading about their symptoms now im getting discouraged :cry:...I didn't really realize that Im 5 dpo today and I have no symptoms what so ever :nope:...I was not trying to symptom spot but after reading that other thread my mind started to wonder....oh well I guess I can't change anything now, right!...but I do have a question....with the side cramping and the milky discharge on Saturday do you think that was my O day?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Ok..I saw the video :) he is strong for 1 month! And look at all that hair! So sweet :)

Thank you :)



5starsplus1 said:


> My son is doing better but I hate that he gets out in another week....I wish the program was longer but hey I will take what I can...The trip was great and I wish we could have stayed longer...thanks for asking!

:hugs: Hopefully he's got the foundation and first building blocks towards a better outlook and a strong blueprint to fight his demons.
So glad you had a great trip. i bet the de-stressing was much needed 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA you can absolutely EBF and build a supply my sister in law did it as it just took her a few months to adjust after the c section but she kept pumping and then started to latch him and by 6 months he was on the boob only :) It can be done. :)

Thanks Amber. I'm gonna keep going until I can't anymore. like the pediatrician said, even a few drops is better than nothing



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> A little update on me
> 
> Today I bought anti sickness wrist bands and they are my best friend. I wish, I WISH I got them sooner. I also purchased another new best friend a dream genii support pillow oh it's sooo good.
> so glad you are getting relief
> 
> I know you all may think I'm crazy but I definitely feel movements its like being touched by a feather tip under my skin. I've felt it really early on with all my pregnancies maybe I'm just hyper aware that way I don't know. lol. I never feel it unless 10 weeks pregnant. Hmm.
> yay movement! :happydance:
> 
> FLA how awful about your husbands friend, so scary!!!! I hope by some miracle he pulls through. My Hubby gave up alcohol with me NYE because he's on so much medication and has such a high tolerance it takes a lot for him to feel the effects and it frightens me. That reassured me we did the right thing. I hope you get to spend some time with your DH. I also hope you get somewhere with the lip tie, sleeping/feeding/poo sample and routine.

Well the guy made it through the night but was unconscious on life support yesterday. they were saying IF he pulled through best case scenario was he'd have severe memory loss. Worst case scenario would be that he'd be brain dead after several minutes of no oxygen to the brain. This morning we found out he woke up last night and is still on life support but is able to communicate. 
Good for you and dh on giving up alcohol.
I did get to spend time with dh. It has been great. I'll get to see him again this afternoon for lunch then he'll have to go do his last 24hrs of training and I'll drive back to Orlando since we're spending the weekend with family. 
The pediatrician and I are going to discuss the lip tie thing on the 30th for his next appointment but I'll keep trying to pump and get him to latch in the meantime. Sweet's is still having green poops. It reminds me of green bean baby food, consistency, color, everything. So I'm curious to see how the sample testing comes back



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy, Ellie is lip tied as well :(. Hers looks about the same as the pic you posted of Aeneas's. It makes latching a little difficult, but overall isn't effecting bf'ing so I'm not going to rush to get it fixed. My first DD had it as well and she didn't get hers fixed until she was almost two, and that was mainly because she was already going under GA for some dental work anyway.
> Anyway, I hope getting it fixed means that it will solve your bf'ing issues and you can start EBF! I think it's totally doable! :thumbup:

I would leave it if he wasn't having the reflux and colic issues as it can be caused by the lip tie. and since he doesn't latch deeply when he does latch when bfing I figure it was worth a shot to see if that is effecting it. 




5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope everyone is having a great day so far...AFM I don't why I went to this other thread reading about their symptoms now im getting discouraged :cry:...I didn't really realize that Im 5 dpo today and I have no symptoms what so ever :nope:...I was not trying to symptom spot but after reading that other thread my mind started to wonder....oh well I guess I can't change anything now, right!...but I do have a question....with the side cramping and the milky discharge on Saturday do you think that was my O day?

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: oh hun. I had NO symptoms until like 12dpo... don't give up hope. 
It sounds like it could have been O day.. but I"m not an expert. I tried going off just discharge and pain for 9 cycles and never managed to get it. I had to start temping to know for a fact that O happened (plus having the shot to force my body to o) :dust: :dust: I really hope you get your sticky bean


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Flarmy maybe im just getting a little nervous :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Dumb question ladies but the expiration date for condoms. .. is that just for the spermicide?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars "symptoms" in my honest opinion mean NOTHING. I've had them all and AF none and BFP same for my friend. The only reliable symptom I've ever had is a positive test. That is hand on my heart the honest truth. :flower: 

I suspect, The TWW is so so so hard we must occupy our minds to get through it, honestly. With this pregnancy with twins no less I couldn't even tell if I ovulated I didn't have any of the "implantation" pains I usually have I was really cold all the time everything pointed to nothing and yet here I am. I've had other cycles where I've been sick in the mornings had really high temps the charts all looked right had all the "right" signs and nadda! 

Good luck in your TWW 5dpo sucks doesn't it neither here nor there, imagine if we all did have a window to see whats going on lol we'd never leave the house :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA that's so scary. DH and I are so shocked, thinking of you all and his family. Hoping he pulls through.


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5 stars "symptoms" in my honest opinion mean NOTHING. I've had them all and AF none and BFP same for my friend. The only reliable symptom I've ever had is a positive test. That is hand on my heart the honest truth. :flower:
> 
> I suspect, The TWW is so so so hard we must occupy our minds to get through it, honestly. With this pregnancy with twins no less I couldn't even tell if I ovulated I didn't have any of the "implantation" pains I usually have I was really cold all the time everything pointed to nothing and yet here I am. I've had other cycles where I've been sick in the mornings had really high temps the charts all looked right had all the "right" signs and nadda!
> 
> Good luck in your TWW 5dpo sucks doesn't it neither here nor there, imagine if we all did have a window to see whats going on lol we'd never leave the house :haha:

 Thanks Amber :hugs: im just feeling like blah but im sure I will be ok...Im going to start testing on next Tuesday!


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I'm not sure about the expiration date on condoms...we had one break on us and when I checked some of them in my drawer, some were expired. Not sure if that had anything to due with it.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in literally FOREVER! I am always reading though!!! I hope everyone is doing good! 

5stars I never had any symptoms till about 5-6 weeks. Don't count yourself out yet!!! 

Flarmy I am so sorry about your fur baby! Glad he is getting better! And sorry about your husband's friend. Hoping he makes a full recovery! Memphis has been having green poops, too. I am thinking hers is because she is getting more of the fore milk than hind milk. I am trying to make sure she empties one breast each feeding. It seems to be helping some. She is having more yellow poops now. I also have a really strong let down. It sometimes chokes her and causes her to swallow air. The first couple months of nursing are so hard; even on the third baby. Hoping we can get things figured out soon. I hope the test results give you and baby sweets some answers. It's so awesome you are still pumping! Oh and Memphis has a lip tie too! My DD had one but it didn't cause issues latching and she eventually grew out of it. Memphis doesn't have a real deep latch, not sure if it's from the lip tie. 

Can't believe it's already been a month! Can't wait for more bfp and fab babies!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

68 more days ladies... where the heck is time going!!! 

I'm sorry I've not been responding to posts, I'm reading just don't have much advice at the moment. My brain is a bit foggy I've been so exhausted!!!!

5stars fx'd as others have said symptoms mean nothing most of the time ;)

Flarmy, no idea on the condoms, honestly I didn't even know they expired :blush:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello Wonderful Ladies :wave:

I haven't been on for ages. Work and home life are keeping me so busy these days. I keep trying to catch up every day but haven't had time to post at all.

I'm glad to hear that all the ladies and babies are doing mostly well. I'm sorry about the green poops and poor latching but I'm glad everyone is healthy otherwise.

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're going through so much stress with the baby and DH's friend. I hope that everything gets sorted out and I'm very happy your DH is well. As far as condoms - the expiration date is for spermicide and I believe elasticity of rubber. I think they're more likely to break after expiration date.

Amber - So happy the babies are doing well! Identical twins. What a magical gift. I'm sorry about morning sickness, I hope it doesn't stick around for too long. 

5Stars - Hope the TWW goes by quickly. I don't think I had any symptoms. Looking back I was more tired and had some cold symptoms. I even remember posting I had no symptoms. You just never know!

Pink - She'll be here in two months!!! OMG! Time sure is flying. 

I know I'm by far not covering everyone and I'm sorry. Hopefully next week won't be so overwhelming. 

AFM: Everything was going great. I haven't bled in over two weeks and I've been growing. Last night I felt horrible - nausea and bad stomach ache. Chalked it up to some gas and eating something that didn't agree. This morning I wiped very light pink cm and there was nothing else until the afternoon when it happened again. I think my cervix is irritated again for some reason. I'm having some very minor cramping on and off but I think it's RL pain... I have an ultrasound on Monday so I'm just going to keep listening to her heartbeat and not freaking out...


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey lovely ladies *waves* <3


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies.....where is everyone :cry:...is getting kinda lonely....well I hope all is well...AFM...I missed calculated...if I ovulated on Saturday then im only 6 dpo today, so I wont start testing until next Wednesday when I will be 10 dpo...has anyone tested at 8 and got a faint line?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Morning luvs &#9825; Hope everyone is good. 

5stars how are you? 
And for the record.. I never have symptoms early, NONE, cramping for me starts after a bfp usually and severe ms hits in 1 day like a bomb about 6 weeks-12wks to 17 wks... so no worries!! :)
Fx luv!!!!!

Amber.. I've always said those nausea bands were a life savor for me, they kept me out of the hospital, also a piece of a baby chewable benedryl in my cheek, was a life savor as well. ... 
I'm so glad they helped ease your ms though

Afm so excited to get my sister! Flarmy will you be in orlando or ocala tomorrow? 
And cd12 here. :coffee: 
Pato!? Where r u?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy 11 weeks amber!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ha !! 5stars I must have posted right on time! 
Yes pink got a faint at 8 dpo , but if you can wait till 10 , and you know I'm a addict ;) but ya know ..

No crying luv!!! :trouble: cheer up !! All your waiting is over ! It's finally baby making /baking time :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ha !! 5stars I must have posted right on time!
> Yes pink got a faint at 8 dpo , but if you can wait till 10 , and you know I'm a addict ;) but ya know ..
> 
> No crying luv!!! :trouble: cheer up !! All your waiting is over ! It's finally baby making /baking time :hugs:

Thank muffin dear....and I was crying b/c it seems like no one is posting anymore lol....I know a lot of gals have their newborns and I totally understand...but ladies come back and keep us company lol....Muffin im really hoping this is both of our month lovebug :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink idk luv seriously.. time is crazy fast , your almost there!! 

I still can't believe we even already have babies here. It feels like that bunch should be like 4 months pregnant!!??


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just thought I'd share my facebook cover picture <3 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







our babies 4.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FLArmyWife

5 stars, I'm always reading. I just can't post much when I'm at my in-laws because their computer sucks and posting from my phone is hard. Wish bnb could make a mobile app lol. :hugs: 

Muffin, I'm inn Orlando until Sunday night. 

pink, where is the time going?!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, great picture. You have a beautiful family
also happy 11 weeks!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh nooooo a DPO set back they are the WORST. Yes I've had lines from 8dpo :) Good luck! It is a little lonely on here. xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA <3 

I know it's early but I'd rather be optimistic and prepared especially if I'm off to hospital in just 13 weeks! eek! Yesterday we bought our pram. It's the black and red bugaboo donkey. We love it!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh nooooo a DPO set back they are the WORST. Yes I've had lines from 8dpo :) Good luck! It is a little lonely on here. xx

Hey I didn't know you were on fb....do you care to share your name so we can be friends :hugs: and yes setbacks are the worst lol...Im not sure if im gonna test or not at 8dpo


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yeah I've had one for a couple of years but I've just been tagged in my hubbies stuff rather than using it but I find I'm using it more now :) I'm Jules Newton. I'm quite a private person so I only had 40 something friends on there I'm very picky and odd lol. This pic is my profile pic. :hugs: I'd say, test but don't take a neg as a neg as it's mega early. xx https://www.facebook.com/jules.newton.3
 



Attached Files:







facebook profile pic.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Yeah I've had one for a couple of years but I've just been tagged in my hubbies stuff rather than using it but I find I'm using it more now :) I'm Jules Newton. I'm quite a private person so I only had 40 something friends on there I'm very picky and odd lol. This pic is my profile pic. :hugs: I'd say, test but don't take a neg as a neg as it's mega early. xx

Thanks Amber for bn so encouraging :hugs:....im going to look you up right now lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

LMB? five stars?


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> LMB? five stars?

yes maam lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

5Stars - I got my veeeeery faint positive at 8DPO. I was going to hold out until 12/13DPO but we were going away for the weekend and there was going to be a lot of drinking. Like Amber said, you can test but don't be discouraged.

Amber - You do have a gorgeous family! You and DH look so happy and comfortable together. Love your kiddos :) Are they excited about having twin brothers/sisters? How awesome! You already bought a stroller! I still haven't even cleaned out the baby room from the crap we have left over from moving. My plan is to start on that tomorrow.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5starsplus1 said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> LMB? five stars?
> 
> yes maam lolClick to expand...

Oh my goodness you're unbelievably gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB thank you, :) Oh they are incredibly excited and can not wait for the new editions. I just hope we get to have them home and safe with us. If all should go wrong I will just store the stuff at my mums house and ask her to sell it all on so it's no biggie. As for me and hubby, I love him so very much and love being around him all the time, as does he with me (im not a weird stalker) lol! I'm so glad that shows awww. 

I found the pram on gumtree (craigs list) it retails for £1400 pounds but there was one listed occasionally used by the grandmother down her holiday home so amazing condition for £650, I knocked her down to £550 and bought it. We went window shopping for prams this week and my husband chose that EXACT one from a catalogue and I laughed because of the price and there it is. 

I've been on and offline all day but finally now just taking a moment to relax with my feet up. Both children have come home and been bathed have fresh pjs on and are eating the chilli I made them for dinner, it's very calm here :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber sweet little baby's you got there :) all four!

5 stars we are all still here, but yes it's a bit quiet. I read everyday but don't have alot to say. I'm pretty tired and pregnancy hormones are getting the best of me. Feeling a bit down and this gallbladder pain is getting to me. Definitely going to push to be induced by 38weeks. 

I'm hoping you and muffin can be bump buddies :)

Disney labor cake recipe sounds great!


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> LMB? five stars?
> 
> yes maam lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness you're unbelievably gorgeous! :hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww thanks hun....you and your family are gorgeous as well &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> Amber sweet little baby's you got there :) all four!
> 
> 5 stars we are all still here, but yes it's a bit quiet. I read everyday but don't have alot to say. I'm pretty tired and pregnancy hormones are getting the best of me. Feeling a bit down and this gallbladder pain is getting to me. Definitely going to push to be induced by 38weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping you and muffin can be bump buddies :)
> 
> Disney labor cake recipe sounds great!

Awwwww I hope you get some relief soon doll....when is your due date again?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh cornie you must be utterly exhausted. You've had such a rough ride. Big hugs. xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

April 28th but thinking more mid April so maybe 5 weeks It will be here soon :)
Looks like we bought a van, as long as paper work goes through. But holy cow. .these car dealers I tell you! We put money down on a van and gave them our original ownership papers for our trade in. They promised us they would save it for us until yesterday Thursday, when we were coming back to test drive it
Well I call before i drive 45mins there, and they sold it to someone else who paid cash, after promising it was ours contingent on us test driving it . Long story...but i was pissed, I gave it to them, when I asked why they didn't call us to let us know he said he wanted to surprise us when we got there with a better van that he was working on getting us a deal with. I said the only surprise you would have got was my husband pissed off at you causing a scene..haha. omg...Anyhow they did give us a really good deal on a better van after screwing us over. I hate dealers! Hopefully no one is married to a car sales man here...if so, I'm sorry but I've never had a good experience.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - Sounds fantastic and now I want chili... Someone stole my string cheese from the work fridge and I was dying for some this morning but now I want chili!!!!

Corn - Nobody ever has a good time at a car dealership. It's always a draining and exhausting experience. Even when we bought DH's car and paid it in full on the spot it was a nightmare, let alone when you have to deal with financing. When we were buying my car in 2014 we were the last sale of the day and our salesman went to have shots while the paperwork was being processed... Super unprofessional!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry you ladies are feeling so lonely :hugs: it is awful quiet lately. I for one am exhausted and my pregnancy hormones are also getting the better of me!!! I bit dh's head off this morning :trouble: and I feel a bit bad for it. I'm sleep deprived. Dd is absolutely refusing to sleep at all, she has kept me up the last week and a half and I finally had a giant meltdown over it today thinking I couldn't take it anymore. Anyway about 3:30 am I finally decided I was just going to make her do a sleep training, so I had to stay up and kept laying her down until she fell asleep, and let me tell you, she's a stubborn little booger!!! She finally went to sleep at 5:30 and I threatened dh with everything in me that if he woke her up when he got up in 20 minutes for work that he would not even need to go to work because I would dig a hole and put him in the back yard under a freshly planted willow tree. He was mad at me and told me I had lost all patience and needed help. I said "you're right I do need help, so why don't you get on it!!!" I swear sometimes he just could care less. So for nap time just now it was a 35 minute battle to make her lay down, but she finally did and now she's asleep, not sure how long it will last, but I'm going to continue this until she's back to my sleeping champ. I just can't go on like I have been. I've been very short tempered with her and that's not like me at all.. And I feel like a horrible mom and started questioning why I would bring another child into this when I've just been a rotten ninny to my dd. I just can't deal with all of it. I get no help around the house and take up everything myself. I'm trying to sell some things to make ends meet. Our roof leaks and insurance keeps denying our claim and we can't get it fixed right now. and there are so many other things it's just all overwhelming to me right now. I always try to stay so positive and happy and am very patient but It's all just become so much. 
So that's pretty much why I've been so quiet. I didn't want to come on here and have diarrhea mouth all over this thread and bring ya'll down! I want to be a support to ya'll as much as ya'll have been for me!! :sad2: I'm sorry!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber beautiful pic!! :) I'm so excited for you love!! I was also going to purchase the bugaboo donkey for these two, obviously we didn't need it but you are doing great and you will get to bring your two home!!!! I love that stroller! So excited for you!! What color did you end up with??


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars I've got everything crossed for you!! I know how discouraging it is to be behind what you thought! I did get a very faint at 8 dpo but I'm the exception to the rule, I always get very early bfps.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink it's ok not to be perfect and happy all the time. I'm feeling very overwhelmed at the moment too and hormones don't help! I hope ur daughter gets back in a sleep routine, u need her sleeping through the night before baby comes!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pink and Corn im so sorry that you guys are having such a bad day....im praying things turn around for you both...I really hate when some of you go through bad situations....well I guess we have all had our share....Well I guess I will start bighting things up with some pregnancy porn next week lol....Everything points to the two days we bd that I should have conceived so we shall see...I really didn't even realize that it was that time until that glob (tmi) came out that night....so luckily we were both in the mood both nights we bd....if it didn't happen like I said it's ok I will be getting an HSG done this month anyways and going from there!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awww pink, that all sounds really reasonable to me your DH must be able to see through the frustrations and see that you are stressed and upset give him time and try to communicate about needing help when you're in a calmer mood :) Take it easy and keep on doing what you're doing. Wishing your child would get they sleep they desperately need and then getting frustrated when they test you does not make you a bad parent! xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh no 5 stars, what have I said to make sound like I'm having a bad day. I'm having a great day. Opps! lol. :/


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh no 5 stars, what have I said to make sound like I'm having a bad day. I'm having a great day. Opps! lol. :/

noooooo I meant Pink and her baby girl....so so sorry hun :hugs: I just went back and fixed it hun!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I must post more! Naughty me :( 
Life's been hectic but great..
Amber I love your cover photo and great pram choice :D
:hugs: pink :)
How are you flarmy? Disney?
Corn your getting so close!!
5 stars how are You?
Muffin hope your ok too!
And everyone else :hugs:
Xx


----------



## frangi33

Great pram choice Amber it's my favourite.

Mrs mb how are you doing whats the latest? Have the cramps subsided? 

5stars fx for you!

Afm still just trying to get used to the fact we're having a boy, it's such an alien concept to me and its not sunk in yet. I'm thrilled don't get me wrong I just didn't think it would ever be possible. 

Tonight my daughter laid her head in my lap whilst we sat and watched mary poppins with her for the 1st time and baby was kicking her in the head. I didn't think she had noticed but after a while she turned to me and said "is he ever going to stop?" lol it's awesome how she totally gets it


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha what a cute baby pic! Aww...I know it's right around the corner for me I can't believe it. I'm ready for labor :) looking forward to it actually.

Frangi that's do cute about ur daughter :) already fighting for mommy's lap ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn :trouble: here's something for that car salesman !! 

He did you no favor!!! All he cares about is money.

Well luvs I need a time machine to hop to the future just a week or 2, anyone have 1 handy!??? 
Me and 5stars, busy, pato, are skipping the tww .. sorry it's just not for us this cycle. :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

:hugs: for everyone going through stressful times.

Ellie has been in one of her "moods" the last couple days. Only happy when she is held and/or nursing. I can't even think about laying her down or she screams! And to top it off she sleeps in like 30 minute increments which makes her super grouchy. So that's why I've been a little quiet. As of right now she is sleeping on me and has been for over an hour so I am glad she is getting some good rest. 

Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Good morning ladies! 

Disney I am sorry Ellie isn't sleeping well. Memphis has those days when she just want to be held. I love my baby carrier for when she is feeling like that. She goes right to sleep and will stay asleep for much longer. Of course you can't really sleep with it on. Hope it gets better and you get some much needed sleep!

Can't wait for all the test porn coming up! Fx for all you ladies fixing to test! 

Question for you guys. Do you guys drink coffee while breastfeeding? I always have a cup of decaf coffee in the morning but was thinking about switching back to regular coffee. I have had one cup of regular and some tea occasionally and it doesnt seem to effect Memphis at all. I just didn't know if it's a good idea or not. What have been your experiences?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> :hugs: for everyone going through stressful times.
> 
> Ellie has been in one of her "moods" the last couple days. Only happy when she is held and/or nursing. I can't even think about laying her down or she screams! And to top it off she sleeps in like 30 minute increments which makes her super grouchy. So that's why I've been a little quiet. As of right now she is sleeping on me and has been for over an hour so I am glad she is getting some good rest.
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies.

Omg I could have written this! My easy boy has turned super fussy and I'm now a zombie trying to keep up. 
I do read daily it's just hard to find the time to post. Hopefully I'll get better once Pax is out of this funk (please tell me that's what this is!!).

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend <3


----------



## pinkpassion

It will get better ladies. Look up the infant weeks and you'll see different weeks have different growth things and can cause them to be more fussy! I can't remember what they call them, wonder weeks?! Anyway, it gets better. I feel like there's always a phase that they go through and once you're out of it it's a fresh of breathe air! Then the next phase starts!

Afm. Dd slept so much better since I started the sleep training. It's a modified gentle sleep training but it's working and I'm so happy about it!!!! So hopefully today will be a great day!!


----------



## Pato

Good night lovelies . ... I know I've been super quiet but I do keep up with reading daily, just not in a good place right now...to post... so sorry some of you are having it rough and I truly hope that you gals get some relief soon.

Farm I'm sorry about you pup and really sorry about your dhs friend. How is he? So proud of you for keeping up with bfing and I hope Sweets lip tie doesn't cause problems.

Corn I'm sorry about your gallbladder and I hope it feels better soon. You're in the home stretch now and I pray all goes well for you.

Pink honey vent all you need to. I'm sorry you're stressed out...lack of sleep does make you edgy and I hope you get some rest soon.

All my baby mommas I hope you guys get into a good routine soon that lends to getting some rest. I know with household chores and other kids it can be tough but you gotta get some rest because you can't afford to breakdown and end up in the hospital . ...everyone will suffer for it so get them hubbies to help out.

5Stars I wish you all the best and hope you get you bfp this month.

Muffin baby I'm rooting for you too hun.

Mrs. MB, Frangi, Busy and all I hope you guys are well.

Amber I had to go online to see what a bugaloo donkey was...lol

Love you gals a bunch


----------



## Pato

Afm I'm cd15 today. Had heaps of O pains for the whole week on both sides and lots of ewcm for the past four days, as yet I can't say that I've oed as I've not had a thermal shift:shrug:... normally I would have done so by yesterday on day 14 but idk....maybe I am entering early menopause, my cycles have shortened to three light days ..... I really only continue temping because I want to see if I still ovulate otherwise I wouldn't bother anymore. I temp on day one to three then from day 9 until I have a confirmed O then I stop. So far nothing so idk.


----------



## Pato

Spoiler
Oh and btw I probably won't be posting much next week and perhaps the rest of the month. This month is hard for me and I'm also trying to be there for my friend who lost her daughter to cancer, the same brain tumor as my daughter, just one week before I lost dd. She's been having a really rough time of it. Her daughterwas 14 and was her only child. She was pregnant at the time with twins and lost them that same week as well. She recently tried to commit suicide by ingesting some of her daughters left over chemo meds and flat lined while having her stomach pumped.I feel awful for her and I try to talk to her but I can understand how she feels. I never really understood what could be so bad to make a person want to take their own life...until I lost my princess. I wanted to die too, the pain is unbearable and it doesn't get better, you just learn to block it out long enough to move forward most days until it floors you again. Sorry for the downer post but I wanted you gals to know I haven't deserted you all I'm just not in a good head space right now. Anxiety and panic attacks are frequent and I have really great friends but I don't wanna burden them with my feelings. Yes they always say it's not a problem but I always feel as though I am as they have their own lives and kids to deal with so I keep my feelings to myself mostly. I do hope the spoiler tags are around this post and whoever wants to read it can do so. I'm sorry ...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pato I am truly so sorry. I wish there was something I could say that would ease your pain, but of course there isn't. You are such a strong woman. Just know that we are all here for you, whenever you need to talk or vent. I am thinking and praying for you.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato, 3 years is still so soon, so raw. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Anniversaries are incredibly hard sending you all my love. I wish I could reach into the screen and give you the biggest hug. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato :hugs: I'm so so sorry. Losing a child is the worst pain there is in life and I'm so sorry you have to carry that every day. I just want so badly for you to have some hope and happiness in your life again. I'm so sorry a bout your friend, that's so nice that she has your support but it must be hard for you. Praying for you and your husband, that you can find the strength to get through everyday and love and support each other xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Omg ladies while in bed I was thinking ok today I will be 8 dpo so I'm going to poas.....well when I got up my mind totally went blank &#128530;&#128542;&#128530;&#128542;....should I test later this afternoon or wait until in the morning?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato my heart goes out to you....I don't know what it feels like to lose a child but my hubby does....he lost his son almost 15 years ago at the age of 5 and he still grieves him...so take all the time you need we are here for you my dear friend&#128536;


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- great deal on the pram

corn- sorry for the pain :hugs: and I would have given a loud piece of my mind to that car salesman

pink :hugs: hope the sleep training helps and that your DH steps up. I'm sorry you're in a bad spot... as you know I've been there. let me know if there is anything I can do. you're always so amazing at helping me find resources

how cute about your dd fran

muffin- wish I had a time machine for us all! a tardis should do.. now where is that doctor?

Disney- there is something in the air because that describes Sweets right now.

tie- I never gave up my cup of joe, not even during pregnancy. I say go for it if you'd like.

pato- I have no words other than I am so sorry for you and your friend. big :hugs: and do not feel like you are being a downer, we are here for each other, through good AND bad
my pup is doing better. finally starting to walk pretty much normal.. he turned 16 yesterday! no idea about the guy in DH's unit. Last I heard was on Saturday morning he did fine when awake (taken off life support, could talk, etc) but when he falls asleep he flat lines and has to be put back on life support. :shrugs: no idea what is going on there.

5stars- we all are POAS addicts lol so you know we'll tell you to test this afternoon BUT the reality is that it still being early your better bet is to wait for tomorrow morning :dust:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:hugs: pato xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Sweet Pato :sad2: :hugs: I'm so so so so sorry!! I can not even imagine your pain and the grief you deal with every day! That breaks my heart so much!! It makes me never want to take one second with dd for granted because no one is guaranteed their next breath! Take as much time as you need, but please know we are here for you, it is often easier to express yourself online behind the security of a screen name and the privacy it allows, just don't hold that stuff in. You are not a burden to any of us!!! Love you sweet lady!!! I'm also sorry about your friend, I hope she finds a little bit of strength to be able to keep going!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, as flarmy said tomorrow morning with fmu is your best bet..... BUT as we are all poas addicts, I'm sure we are secretly hoping for some test porn from you today!!! :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato, you and your friend are in my prayers. I just can't even imagine. Please vent here as much as you need to, as we are always here for you. 

5stars, looking forward to the test porn tomorrow! I didn't get a faint positive until 10 DPO so don't get discouraged if nothing shows for 9 DPO. 

Tie, regarding your question about coffee, I say give it a try! As long as Memphis doesn't seem to be effected by caffeine. I was drinking a little in the beginning and it seemed to bother my LO so I cut it out. I might try again in a couple months though.

Bought some gripe water yesterday and so far it has worked wonders for Ellie. I had a suspicion that her tummy was probably bothering her. She's sleeping better now, and not crying as much. Still wants to be held though!


----------



## 5starsplus1

I'm not gonna lie I'm a little scared to test &#128532;


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: 5stars... I know that feeling!!! It can be scary testing because you want so badly to see a positive!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> :hugs: 5stars... I know that feeling!!! It can be scary testing because you want so badly to see a positive!!!

Yes Indeed Pink


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....No I didn't test this morning :growlmad:...im so super pissed at my husband right now I could care less if im pregnant or not....I know im just super emotional right now but I honestly don't care at this point....Maybe I will feel better tomorrow uggghhhhh :gun:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy 5stars :( sorry, I think we have all had those days! Hopefully you guys can make up by the end of the day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: i'm sorry 5stars

ladies, I"m home from being at my in-laws so I'll be around to update and post more until Sunday when I go back to my in-laws


----------



## 5starsplus1

Where is Muffin with the bat &#128562;&#128562;&#128562;


----------



## pinkpassion

O no 5stars!! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh man 5stars! I hope things are ok! 

Flarmy-glad you're home!!!! 

Thanks ladies for the advice about caffeine. I think I am going to have it on occasion and watch her for reactions. I had some yesterday afternoon and she still slept good last night, so I am hoping it doesn't affect her. Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars! I'm here I'm here! :trouble:
He don't want none this morning.. im tired, & live in a world with PEOPLE.. LOL

Well ...as for you .... TEST!!!!!!!! I CANNOT BELIEVE YOU ARE ....making us wait.... :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato :hugs: I can't imagine luv. I have no words for you :( I wish I could take the pain you feel & your friends pain away. Your a great friend, and I'm sure she needs you, more then you may know. I wish I could hug u for real &#9825;&#9825;
--------------------------------------------------

Afm... hope everyone is well :) 
I need to do a little catch up because I've been skimming through, my sister is here, and we are chillin/spending as much time together as possible. 
Today is cd15. :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovelies

Pato - I can't imagine the pain you are feeling. No mother should ever have to go through a loss of a precious child. I'm so very sorry. If there's anything we can do for you please let us know. You are in my thoughts love. I also hope your friend finds the strength to go on. 

5Stars - I'm so sorry DH is not behaving! Muffin seems to be more than happy to go wild with the bat. I hope he comes to his senses and makes up for his wrongs.

FLArmy - Glad you are home. Hope your week goes well. 

Frangi - Thank you for asking. It seems to have stopped - stupid cervix!!! I've been on pelvic rest for forever... We'll see if Dr. releases me Wednesday. 

AFM: The weekend was nice. I got to have dinner with my friend and some rest, much needed. Scan at 2pm, can't come soon enough!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Spoiler
ok here it is ladies....the young lady that was supposed toey my son come back to her house after his treatment backed out on me on Saturday which was two days before his release....he is supposed to get out today but he has no where to go....now understand this I'm not mad at her because she doesn't want him to come back I'm pissed that she only gave me a two days notice....my son and my husband can't stand each other and this is why home is not an option....so along with me bm pissed at my husband I'm dealing with once again my son....now I'm feeling bad as a mother that has let her son down and a wife that is about to fail in her marriage....sorry to be so negative but it just seems like my world is upside


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh honey you are between a rock and hard place. Here's what I have to say for what it's worth.... Your husband is the adult and needs to behave like one. He married you knowing about your son and that you don't give up on your children. He needs to be supportive whatever it is you need...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Gl on ur scan Mrs Mb ! Pic request :)

Sorry 5stars that things are tense. Only you know your situation, hopefully you can find a place for your son that doesn't make things strained on ur marriage.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh 5stars.. :hugs: !!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: 5stars, I don't know what to say but I'm here as a sounding board and for support!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs. Mb, waiting for scan update and piccies :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley where are you?!?! :trouble: we need an update on that little man and his room!!! :haha: miss you!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars, hoping everything works out :hugs:

Where's our scan update Mrs MB? :coffee: ;) 

AFM counting down the days until spring break next week... Nothing sucks more than getting Ellie to sleep and we are both sleeping soundly only to have the alarm go off to get my daughter ready for school an hour or two later!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay but we ended up having a serious plumbing emergency at the house. Hubby had to stay home and deal with it while I went to the appointment and then I had to take the dog out for two hours while the plumbers were here taking care of our exploded toilet...

Here's baby V! All 18+6 weeks of her. She's measuring 19+2 with her legs measuring 20 weeks. She was a mover and a shaker all through the scan. She's absolutely perfect and so are the results of the quad screening. She's screen negative for everything!!! I could not be happier. I really couldn't be happier. The tech said I probably won't feel her until 24 weeks but as long as she's ok I'm a happy mama!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs mb can't believe how far along you're getting! Such a great scan. 

I wish I'd enjoyed my pregnancy more


----------



## Disneymom1129

Great scan Mrs MB! So glad everything looks good. Can't believe you're almost half way!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

5 stars I'm sorry you have to deal with this :( I hope everything works out. 

MB what awesome news! And a fabulous scan too :) you'll have a sweet babe before you know it, I can't believe how fast time is flying. 

Afm I'm just feeding all day (I'm pretty sure that's all I do) and spending time with Paxton. He's been much better the past few days, finally over the super fussiness. Things will be getting crazy soon because we get the keys for our new house on Friday!!! Eeekkkk I'm soooooo excited :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....just wanted to say that my test was neg this morning....I will be off for a couple of days, gotta get my thoughts and mind back....Im having a hard time all around, even at wrk smh....I just wanna go somewhere and scream :cry::cry::cry::cry:...I thought we timed it perfectly but I guess not...all of the calendars point to me ovulating on March 5th im just so confused....I will have an HSG after my cycle comes on for this month....I will come back and update you ladies whenever that happens...as for now im taking a break and waiting on AF to show up this weekend!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay but we ended up having a serious plumbing emergency at the house. Hubby had to stay home and deal with it while I went to the appointment and then I had to take the dog out for two hours while the plumbers were here taking care of our exploded toilet...
> 
> Here's baby V! All 18+6 weeks of her. She's measuring 19+2 with her legs measuring 20 weeks. She was a mover and a shaker all through the scan. She's absolutely perfect and so are the results of the quad screening. She's screen negative for everything!!! I could not be happier. I really couldn't be happier. The tech said I probably won't feel her until 24 weeks but as long as she's ok I'm a happy mama!!!

beautiful :baby:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies....just wanted to say that my test was neg this morning....I will be off for a couple of days, gotta get my thoughts and mind back....Im having a hard time all around, even at wrk smh....I just wanna go somewhere and scream :cry::cry::cry::cry:...I thought we timed it perfectly but I guess not...all of the calendars point to me ovulating on March 5th im just so confused....I will have an HSG after my cycle comes on for this month....I will come back and update you ladies whenever that happens...as for now im taking a break and waiting on AF to show up this weekend!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry but remember it is still early. Take all the time you need as you have so much going on in your life right now. I hope things get easier on you


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry 5stars :( You have a lot on ur plate right now. We will be here for you when you are ready, Big hugs!


----------



## frangi33

Thinking of you 5 stars

Mrs mb what a great scan! 

I need your advice ladies pls tell me if I'm being harsh or not. 

My oh is currently abroad working on a project for me with my business partner. He's an absolute saint for this as it's my own business and I can't do the work whilst preggo and I'm v grateful. 

Yesterday I saw on fb that my business partner has sent his wife a huge bunch of flowers and a balloon whilst he's abroad just because. 

Today there was a knock at the door and my husband has done exactly the same, all be it a pathetic bunch of flowers and a teddy for dd. 

I feel like the gesture is just him copying my business partner and/or competing with him and I don't feel that it's genuine. He even wrote on the card see you on Fri when he's home on thurs! 

I got dd to call and thank him for her gift and she told him how chuffed she was. I told her just to talk to daddy and I would spk to him later. I didn't want to piss on his parade whilst I was fuming. But he was persistent and insisted my daughter give me the phone so I spoke to him and explained why I was upset which of course ruined the whole thing for him. I also told him I'm grateful for the work he's doing for us and I love him and thank you for the flowers. Im just gutted that I can't put anything on fb as it looks like he's copying and I just wish he would spend what little money we have on something genuine rather than trying to one up someone else or not at all. 

Was I right to tell him my feelings? Or are my feelings just irrational preggo feelings and I should have just said thank you?? I can't trust myself right now these hormones are a bitch x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful wow that must be exciting!! I hope you have some help moving! It seems the first couple of months all you do is feed and hold baby, it gets easier :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi...prego hormones are a bitch! It's hard to say, he might have been totally genuine and thought,..hey that's a great idea, and sent you the flowers and teddy without thinking you would ever know about the other flowers. This might be a time where it's "the thought that counts" applies? I probably would have felt the same, irritated that it wasn't original and not as nice. 
Totally different, but my DH gave me a bracelet last year for our anniversary that I would have never picked out and can't wear much. I wanted to tell him and have him return it so I could have something I liked, especially when I saw online that it cost 3x what I would have ever paid. But I decided to just let it go and be happy because he did it out of love. I don't know if being pregnant I would have been able to think straight ;) it's hard to hide those feelings when we are angry. I'm sure ur DH had the best intentions at heart and wanted to show he missed you.


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful scan mrs mb. Beautiful baby girl!! I can't believe how fast time is flying also!! Crazy!!!

5stars, HUGE :hugs: don't be discouraged. It's still early. You have so much going on you should do something for yourself, a massage, a mani/pedi, anything that will just give you a minute to just breathe!!!! I'm so sorry!! 

Hopeful how exciting about the new house!!! Yes the early days are not about you but baby, but treasure them because they go by so fast and then it will be gone and you'll miss them so badly!!!!

Frangi, I think I would agree with Corn and say it's definitely the thought that counts! Some guys genuinely don't think of those types of things so maybe he really thought it was a great idea when he saw the partner do it! I'd try to be easy on him, but I know it can be frustrating!!! I'm sorry you are feeling this way!!


----------



## pinkpassion

afm... 31 weeks today. I scheduled my c-section for May 23rd when I will be 40+6. I could have scheduled it for a bit later but really I'm ok with this date. I'm preparing for a vbac but if she isn't here by then, then it will be a c-section! I'm confident she will be here by then!
So my dr gave me the ok to start perineal massage! I did it with dd and I could really tell a difference!! 
She also said I could start my rrl tea at 35 weeks! So I'm looking forward to that!!! 

Other than all that, not much to report. I am still working on finishing up some projects over the next few weeks!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww 5stars luv :cry: it is still early though .. with O sometimes you could have those pains after during or before, so you are still early! Don't give up yet, I'm so sorry you are feeling like poop , I'm on the way :trouble: 

I hope all my luvs are doing great &#9825;&#9825; 

Great scan mrs.mb! ! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Afm.. cd16 :coffee: .... pos opk today FINAFRIGGINLY :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

also meant to ask everyone's opinion... at my appointment today my dr measured my fundal height and said "26" and then listened to baby and said all was well.. well it just dawned on me (now that I'm home) that the fundal height seems quite far behind.......... anyone care to ease my mind? I never measured that far behind with dd, about 2 weeks at the most!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink ! I can't believe your 31 weeks! Holy moly&#9825; I agree I think you will have her earlier&#9825;
As for Fundal height I am so clueless, that's 1 thing I never have learned about?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, thank you so much for the comments. You warm my heart. I just kept repeating it all night last night, "Our baby girl is perfect." I can't get over the amazing feeling! I'm promising myself to lay off the Doppler and quiet my anxiety more. I can't believe she's 19 weeks today! The last 16 weeks have dragged but flew by at the same time. FLArmy - I'm taking your advice to enjoy the pregnancy. It's time :thumbup:

Frangi - Pregnant hormones are a bitch, no question about that. I have to say there were three ways it went down: 1- they talked about doing something nice for you ladies and both did the same thing. There aren't many options while you're away. 2 - he saw what the partner did and copied him. 3 - he thought it was a great idea and genuinely wanted to do something nice for you but ended up copying. In either case I think he should've been sensitive to your hormones but you also want to be sensitive to him wanting to do something nice for you and if romance isn't his strong suit...

Pink - WHOA - You're 31 weeks already! I swear just yesterday you posted about V Day. I really need to get cracking on things! 

5Stars - I'm sorry about the negative but you have so much stress right now that you might just need all your faculties to get through this time. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah I know crazy huh?! It will be here so fast!!! Corn is almost 34 weeks and we will very soon be labor watching for her :haha: unless she's induced :trouble: in which case it takes away all the fun :haha: jk then we know we will be meeting our next fab baby in a few short weeks!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Haha pink...being induce takes away ALL the fun ;) chances are I will be induced, I'm counting in it unless I go into labor early on my own. What's the tea? And I'll have to check out the perineal massage....maybe I can do that in my free time after I'm off work ;)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

pink my fundal height was always behind, at 37 weeks it was 32. i did get a scan though to double check so perhaps mention it next time x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

lovely scan mrs mb x


----------



## muffinbabes4

OMG pink.... I feel like such an idiot. .. Yes I should be blonde ... no I'm not... :rofl: 

YES I know what Fundal height is.. goood gravy... I always measured behind. Once it clicked... duh!!!! I looked back at my journal. .. always behind.. or exact... I slowed down once I hit 35 weeks like clockwork and was measuring 2 weeks off until the end. With 3 out of 4 of mine. 

5stars.. I need your cave club, I don't think the bat will knock enough sense into me... :trouble:

My only excuse/the best thing I can come up with ... My crazy sister is here from kentucky.. and her brilliance is wearing off on me !!! :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

So.i looked up perineal massage haha...I'm scared it looks painful and awkward ;) I'm a little worried about my lady bits stretching during child birth :) ouch!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, this is the Tea I'm talking about. it's really supposed to do great things, has some great reviews on Amazon. Last time I did a dry loose leaf red raspberry leaf tea but it didn't seem to do much, which I later learned you have to be careful where you buy it because sometimes it's not good or it's so diluted with other kinds of tea leaves it has no affect. So this time I'm sticking with this boxed tea and seeing if it helps, the reviews are good so I'm excited!!!

For the massage, I hear ya, it's a scary thing :haha: I did it with dd and I mean I really gave it my all.. and during the pushing part with dd all the nurses and dr commented on how stretchy I was :blush: and said I did a very nice job on my perineal massaging :rofl: so I'm going to do it again, it's not comfy though for sure!!!! I did it in the shower! I tried to get dh to help because it's hard to reach but he wouldn't play ball.. :trouble: .. what a party pooper! :haha:

I really want to have a scan now just to make sure she's ok. The difference in fundal height measurement now has me quite worried. I don't know what I measured 2 weeks ago :/ I didn't ask!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for the tips Pink. Well I've had 2 baby's pop out of there so it should be a bit stretchy ;) I'll try the massage though. I've heard the fundal measurement isn't super reliable. My dr never even tells me what mine is. I told her he's estimated at 4lbs for the 32 week growth scan and her comment was...so he's not going to be a huge baby. But according to the growth chart hex on tract.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - You jump that hubby like you mean it! Don't let him know what hit him until it's all over, lol. :haha:

Pink - I can't wait to meet more FAB babies! Also, you're pretty good with the doctor that's been monitoring you, right? Wouldn't she say something if she was concerned? Can you call the doctor and have a quick chat with her?


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks corn, I wish I hadn't even heard her say what it was :/. So my dr called and said she's really not that concerned because it's usually the way the baby is positioned but she scheduled a growth scan for Thursday at 1:30.. so two days away and I get to see my sweet girl again!!!
And muffin I'ma need your bat... when I just told my friend this she was like "that's the same thing that happened with my son, that's why I had to have an emergency c-section with him at 32 weeks!" :trouble: really?! I need reassurance not horror stories. I don't want her to be born yet she needs to stat in until May!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> afm... 31 weeks today. I scheduled my c-section for May 23rd when I will be 40+6. I could have scheduled it for a bit later but really I'm ok with this date. I'm preparing for a vbac but if she isn't here by then, then it will be a c-section! I'm confident she will be here by then!
> So my dr gave me the ok to start perineal massage! I did it with dd and I could really tell a difference!!
> She also said I could start my rrl tea at 35 weeks! So I'm looking forward to that!!!
> 
> Other than all that, not much to report. I am still working on finishing up some projects over the next few weeks!

can't believe how far you are!! :happydance: Hope lil miss comes before May 23. 





muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm.. cd16 :coffee: .... pos opk today FINAFRIGGINLY :haha:

GIRL.. :sex::sex::sex::sex::dust::dust::dust::dust:



pinkpassion said:


> also meant to ask everyone's opinion... at my appointment today my dr measured my fundal height and said "26" and then listened to baby and said all was well.. well it just dawned on me (now that I'm home) that the fundal height seems quite far behind.......... anyone care to ease my mind? I never measured that far behind with dd, about 2 weeks at the most!

very possible she is sitting much farther back :shrug: but idk maybe that doesn't have any effect :shrug: sorry



Mrs. MB said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for the comments. You warm my heart. I just kept repeating it all night last night, "Our baby girl is perfect." I can't get over the amazing feeling! I'm promising myself to lay off the Doppler and quiet my anxiety more. I can't believe she's 19 weeks today! The last 16 weeks have dragged but flew by at the same time. FLArmy - I'm taking your advice to enjoy the pregnancy. It's time :thumbup:

:hugs: definitely time. you deserve to bask in the glory of 2nd tri before the agonizing 3rd try crawls by and flies by all at once



Cornfieldland said:


> Haha pink...being induce takes away ALL the fun ;) chances are I will be induced, I'm counting in it unless I go into labor early on my own. What's the tea? And I'll have to check out the perineal massage....maybe I can do that in my free time after I'm off work ;)

:happydance: eek getting so close!



muffinbabes4 said:


> My only excuse/the best thing I can come up with ... My crazy sister is here from kentucky.. and her brilliance is wearing off on me !!! :rofl:

:haha:



Cornfieldland said:


> So.i looked up perineal massage haha...I'm scared it looks painful and awkward ;) I'm a little worried about my lady bits stretching during child birth :) ouch!

yeah I could never bring myself to do it



pinkpassion said:


> I really want to have a scan now just to make sure she's ok. The difference in fundal height measurement now has me quite worried. I don't know what I measured 2 weeks ago :/ I didn't ask!

:hugs: i'm sure all will be ok





pinkpassion said:


> Thanks corn, I wish I hadn't even heard her say what it was :/. So my dr called and said she's really not that concerned because it's usually the way the baby is positioned but she scheduled a growth scan for Thursday at 1:30.. so two days away and I get to see my sweet girl again!!!

:happydance: can't wait to see pics from your scan! I'm sure she's doing just fine.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> also meant to ask everyone's opinion... at my appointment today my dr measured my fundal height and said "26" and then listened to baby and said all was well.. well it just dawned on me (now that I'm home) that the fundal height seems quite far behind.......... anyone care to ease my mind? I never measured that far behind with dd, about 2 weeks at the most!

I always measured behind. OB was never concerned. Plus this later on if you've dropped at all you'll measure smaller. Ellie was small but I seem to make small babies! Hope the growth scan eases your mind though.


5stars :hugs: it'll happen.


----------



## frangi33

Mrs MB I need to take a leaf out of your book and try to enjoy this pregnancy. These hormones are terrible this time and my hips are really starting to hurt, all things I didn't experience with DD and I just guess I kinda expected the same second time round, doh!

Thanks for all the comments about OH ladies, I text him and apologised later on.

I've finally gotten round to uploading a youtube video of dd finding out the gender for the first time, I love the reaction on her face when she realises!
https://youtu.be/oEGHGM6joYA


----------



## pinkpassion

How precious frangi!!!! That's just amazing!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

so cute fran. I love English accents on little kids


----------



## 5starsplus1

Spoiler
Hello ladies, well my husband finally came out and said in anger and rage that the reason he has been avoiding me is because he doesn't want to have kids with me....a lot has happened with my son and my husband is so angry at him that he is letting it come between us...we were just standing in the bedroom a couple of days ago planning when to have a baby and now last night he lashes out and says he doesn't want a child with me :cry::cry::cry:....ladies this felt like someone had come and stabbed me through my heart....I didn't say anything and I held back the tears but later last night I had an anxiety attack...no one knew and this morning I was on the verge of having one but my friend was on the phone and prayed for me....my heart is hurting and I feel like he is punishing me for what my oldest son has caused....ladies please keep me in you prayers!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no 5stars! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry! y'all have been through so much and I think the stress is getting to everyone. it isn't right for your dh to punish you for your son.. 

I wish I could say or do more but all I have is I'm sooo sorry, HUGE :hugs: and I'm here if you need to vent


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> oh no 5stars! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry! y'all have been through so much and I think the stress is getting to everyone. it isn't right for your dh to punish you for your son..
> 
> I wish I could say or do more but all I have is I'm sooo sorry, HUGE :hugs: and I'm here if you need to vent

Thanks Flarmy...im just so hurt all I can do is cry whenever I play those wrds over and over in my head!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I would too.. :( :hugs:


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> also meant to ask everyone's opinion... at my appointment today my dr measured my fundal height and said "26" and then listened to baby and said all was well.. well it just dawned on me (now that I'm home) that the fundal height seems quite far behind.......... anyone care to ease my mind? I never measured that far behind with dd, about 2 weeks at the most!

I don't think it's anything to worry about but mention it next time and see if you can get a scan. I measured 32 at 36 weeks and they said my son was just small. He was born at 38+ and weighed nearly * and a half pounds, I had to have an episiotomy to get him out....so much for being small.


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Spoiler
> Hello ladies, well my husband finally came out and said in anger and rage that the reason he has been avoiding me is because he doesn't want to have kids with me....a lot has happened with my son and my husband is so angry at him that he is letting it come between us...we were just standing in the bedroom a couple of days ago planning when to have a baby and now last night he lashes out and says he doesn't want a child with me :cry::cry::cry:....ladies this felt like someone had come and stabbed me through my heart....I didn't say anything and I held back the tears but later last night I had an anxiety attack...no one knew and this morning I was on the verge of having one but my friend was on the phone and prayed for me....my heart is hurting and I feel like he is punishing me for what my oldest son has caused....ladies please keep me in you prayers!!!

:shock: wtf...O God I'm sorry but that was my first reaction...:hugs::hugs: wish I could hug you for real... That is truly a cruel thing to say to your wife I'm so sorry....and pissed right now:hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Huge :hugs: 5stars :( I feel like he just said that out if anger and frustration and didn't mean it. The ones we love the most have the power to hurt us so much. I hope he apologizes for saying that. Hopefully you can find a solution for your son that doesn't effect your relationship with your husband.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi ur daughter is adorable! You have a beautiful voice :) so happy for ur family. I'm glad things got smoothed over with u and DH.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - You daughter is PRECIOUS!!! She's so adorable with her dress and hair and all. I absolutely love her :) As far as taking a page out of my book? I think I'm feeling good so far which is why I'm saying all the good things, lol. I have trouble sleeping but otherwise baby girl has been good to me. I did struggle with heartburn all night... I'm glad you and DH are better.

5Stars - That was unnecessarily cruel on your husband's part. He really needs to put his big boy pants on and own what is happening. I'm sure that once the anger subsides he will be sorry. Unfortunately once words come out you cannot take them back. It will take a while for you to heal from his hurt. I'm sorry.


----------



## frangi33

Mrsmb sorry to hear of the heartburn, have you found anything to help ease it? 

5stars I am so sorry you're going through this, I feel for you so much and I hope your oh sees sense quickly 

Pink it's great you were able to get a scan so quickly Fx it shows a happy healthy baby and you get an extra sneak look at her before due date ;) 

I can't believe how close you and corn are. Were gona be Labour watching soon I'm so excited for you x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Frangi your daughter is so cute! Such a cute video <3. Sorry you've got the hip pain. Mine started around then too. It didn't get better until after I had her unfortunately :(. Do you have one of those full-support pregnancy pillows? They help a lot!

5stars that just isn't right :(. I agree that he probably said it out of anger though. I hope you two can sit down and have a serious conversation about everything. The last thing you want is to bring a baby into the world with him when he doesn't want one. Tough situation... We are here for you :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

so.. I FINALLY got my double electric breast pump! oh I hope this can help me get good relactation


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great FLArmy! You have a lot of determination :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Best of luck FLArmy :thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks ladies for all the support love and hugs....I really appreciate you guys....I'm glad I can turn to you guys and vent and not be judged....getting it out really helps...love you guys &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Human pacifier right here. All day every day. My nipples are screaming! She refuses to take regular pacifiers. It's been a crabby last couple days.

That is all. End vent.


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars wtheck!!??? :trouble:

That was unnecessary and rude, angry or not, ugh, I'm sure he said it in the moment, out of anger, and didn't think about it.
I'm so sorry luv :hugs: 
I know it hurt u, give him a day or 2 and he will probably hopefully apologize to you. And make it up to you, tell him how u feel though, that is totally uncool :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Frangi!!! She is adorable! !! Awww that is the cutest &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy, i sure hope it works out luv!


----------



## frangi33

Disney you poor thing! Lol they should make boob style pacifiers lol

FLArmy great news about the breast pump. Personally I could not get used to a manual so I hope you get some great results with the electric I can thoroughly recommend x 

Pink your scan is today right?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars I hope he apologises if he didn't mean it. If he did mean it then I guess you have a lot to talk about. To punish you for another childs behaviour is not ok but if he's saying he thinks you have your hands full? in a roundabout way maybe sit and talk about the whole thing and explain how you plan for things to be and how you're going to cope with all that's going on. Maybe he's just scared? If he just said that to hurt you then we need muffin and the bat! 

perineal massage is recommended :) at the same time make sure there is no lingering YI as they *seem*to cause more tears due to inflammation and tissue degradation


----------



## pinkpassion

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> perineal massage is recommended :) at the same time make sure there is no lingering YI as they *seem*to cause more tears due to inflammation and tissue degradation


What is YI??? it's nice to get all the info I can!!!!!!


Scan is in 7.5 hours!!!! :yipee:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So I'm 12 weeks tomorrow. :happydance:

I've had a really great few days, some energy less sickness no anxiety and then today BAM lol. No sickness happily but mr anxiety is rearing his ugly head :nope: 

Soooo I went on amazon and bought a decent doppler with next day delivery :happydance: The other one I was given only works for a few minutes with each new battery lol it's broken! :saywhat: So that's gone in the bin and a proper one will be here tomorrow hopefully <3

It's my little mans birthday coming up and my mum has gifted him/us a holiday. It's a 4 night stay in oak woodlands in Wales (where we live) in a cabin with a hot tub! It's a long story but basically she was given a voucher towards a holiday and can't use it so gifted it to my son. :D so we haven't paid a penny :happydance:

That's about it, here's two pics of my belly it's all mamma at 9 weeks and then all mamma being pushed out by bump at nearly 12 weeks. lol. Bare in mind I don't have a lovely figure lol I'm plus size, quite big!! In blue im 9 wks in black almost 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0297 (1).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0440 (1).jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0436 (1).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful bump Julia!!! :) I am glad you got a new doppler, I think that is great, mine has been a necessity for me for sure!!!

And to my last post I just realized YI could mean yeast infection?! I definitely don't have that but I'll keep an eye out!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink, I think YI was yeast infection

amber, yay for the holiday and the new doppler


HAPPY ST PATTY'S DAY LADIES!

got my first photo of Sweets smiling! I cried so hard when I did :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







st patty 2.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7









st patty.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's like the grossest quiz show ever aaaand the answer is......... drumroll please .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

Spoiler
YEAST INFECTION :headspin:


Yaaaaay you win canesten cream and a sore coochie. pmsl! :haha:

Sorry sometimes my mind is a playground. 

FLA omg stunning pictures he's such a cutie! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy he is a little doll&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; how sweeeeet!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber your adorable! Luv the cute belly&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm sorry your anxiety is trying to come back.. ugh :trouble: I hope the doppler gives you a sense of peace luv &#9825;&#9825;

Hope all my luvs are doing/feeling good.

Ohhhh &... we may be expecting some akc maltese fur babies in May .. my little chewy did the 3 legged hop, :rofl: hopefully it was successful, (I didnt think he would be up to it,w/ his injured leg, i was wrong) I wish I could have her poas :haha: but, we must wait to find out, I'm so excited!

Afm: 1dpo lol :coffee: 
testing March 26th I'll be 10 dpo....here we go again ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies

Oh muffin how cute! I love puppies!

and yay for the TWW. FX and :dust:!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Awwww muffin how sweet!!! I want another maltese!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy what a handsome man you have there!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok no need for the spoiler this go around b/c it is what it is....So today my husband called me to go to lunch and of course I was very surprised and happy...So I go I will not be eating b/c I got braces yesterday and my mouth is sore...long story short whenever he came to pick me up he blew up...he stated that I did something behind his back....I had been telling him for months I was gonna get them but never told him the date....so just so happened we haven't been talking and my apt was yesterday so no I didn't tell him...never the less getting braces is not a reason to get pissy mad at your spouse and so at the table at lunch he was still going on and on and I asked why do you feel the need to curse at me over getting braces and he was like b/c "I AM TIRED OF BN MARRIED" :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:....I am lost for wrds!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

2 more hours!!! :haha: :coffee:


----------



## pinkpassion

O 5stars :sad2: I'm so sorry love.. what a boinker!!!! He is in serious need of the bat!!! I don't even know what to say, I hate this for you!! What was his reasoning for being tired of being married?! There has to be something going on.. didn't you say he lost a child?? Was that his only child?? Is there a date sometime recently that would trigger bad feelings? Maybe he's just too scared to get close and be hurt? Based off of the info you've given us, his actions and words are extremely uncalled for!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pink all he keeps saying is the kids are driving him crazy....his son bday and the date he passed isn't until June and July...Im so hurt I just wanna go far far away


----------



## pinkpassion

I understand... when dh hurts me I want so badly to run away and get away!!! It's natural!! I'm so sorry. Would he be willing to talk to someone? I don't understand how sometimes people just say those things like it's no big deal. That's so awful!!!! We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

He has stated that he was gonna start talking to a counselor but never statred


----------



## pinkpassion

Maybe you can sit down and talk to him about all this? Maybe he will go see a counselor or therapist!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> Maybe you can sit down and talk to him about all this? Maybe he will go see a counselor or therapist!!

Pink we were supposed to go to the beach on Saturday just him and I but he said he doesn't wanna go anymore...I was gonna try to talk to him while we were alone and at the beach!


----------



## pinkpassion

O no :nope: maybe if he cools off a bit he will change his mind? I don't know love , I don't know what else to say? Maybe go to the beach alone, take some time away and get a break!!


----------



## frangi33

5stars I'm lost for words I hope he calms down soon so you two can have a reasonable conversation x 

Thanks for the tip about the pregnancy pillow Disney I will ask oh to get mine out the attic when he gets back from his work trip 

Amber I love how you always have a beautiful smile on your face when you take your bump photos. That's awesome news about the trip, I'd love to do something like that! 

FLArmy he looks adorable no wonder you cried! It must have been lovely to capture that beautiful smile on camera. 

Muffin congrats on 1dpo lots of fairy dust for you and your dog!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww 5stars :cry: what in the world!?
I agree something may be going on with him. I'm sure it's not the braces , I'm sooo sorry luv. Just try to talk to him. It may be something that's been on his mind and his anger has built up.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

frangi33 said:


> 5stars I'm lost for words I hope he calms down soon so you two can have a reasonable conversation x
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the pregnancy pillow Disney I will ask oh to get mine out the attic when he gets back from his work trip
> 
> Amber I love how you always have a beautiful smile on your face when you take your bump photos. That's awesome news about the trip, I'd love to do something like that!
> 
> FLArmy he looks adorable no wonder you cried! It must have been lovely to capture that beautiful smile on camera.
> 
> Muffin congrats on 1dpo lots of fairy dust for you and your dog!

Thank you so much, I honestly am the happiest when I'm pregnant or have babies lol I have no idea why it's such an amazing thing. 



5starsplus1 said:


> Ok no need for the spoiler this go around b/c it is what it is....So today my husband called me to go to lunch and of course I was very surprised and happy...So I go I will not be eating b/c I got braces yesterday and my mouth is sore...long story short whenever he came to pick me up he blew up...he stated that I did something behind his back....I had been telling him for months I was gonna get them but never told him the date....so just so happened we haven't been talking and my apt was yesterday so no I didn't tell him...never the less getting braces is not a reason to get pissy mad at your spouse and so at the table at lunch he was still going on and on and I asked why do you feel the need to curse at me over getting braces and he was like b/c "I AM TIRED OF BN MARRIED" :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:....I am lost for wrds!!!!!!!

OK, I can't even comprehend this, his actions and words are so spiteful. I have no idea how you are meant to feel because I'm confused for you! I hope you get to the bottom of this soon, :hugs:



pinkpassion said:


> 2 more hours!!! :haha: :coffee:

Goooooood luuuuuuck!!!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::hugs: Please share any pics 

Muffin, whooohooo 1dpo! All the baby dust in the whole entire world to you! 

Pato, thinking of you and sending you lots of love and positive strong thoughts. xxxx

FLA, I'll say it again, those pics of sweets are just adorable, he sure is one handsome man.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Love the smiling little man!!! Those mommy hormones, huh :wacko:

Muffin - Yay for 1DPO and for puppies! Love puppies. They're a ton of work but so freaking AWESOME!

Amber - Love, love, love that bump of yours. Mama, you're so preggo! Glad you're getting a Doppler that works better! Whoo for the holiday! Everyone needs a getaway and yours sounds fantastic!

Frangi - I was drinking milk to help with heartburn since everything I read said don't take any OTC meds before talking to Dr. Well, Dr. told me that any OTC is fine, start with Tums/Rolaids and work your way up if it doesn't work. 

Pink - Can't wait for that scan update!!!

5Stars - I'm at a loss for words sweetheart. He's been more than unnecessarily mean and cruel over the last several days. What does he mean by "tired of getting married?" Did he at no point realize marriage is a long term deal??? Something is definitely going on so either he needs to start talking or he needs to go away for a while and figure out what he wants. You have enough on your plate... I'm sorry love :hugs:

AFM: Had my routine OB appt. yesterday. I swear she couldn't wait to get me out of the door. She really wasn't interested in me since nothing was wrong, LOL. I had to take two hours off work and sit in the waiting room for 20 minutes to be done in 3.5 minutes... LOL. Whatever, I'll take it, rather have that than a problematic situation... Did forget to ask her if I should keep my follow up pap smear appointment that was scheduled when I had cryo... Oh well, I can ask next time. In other news.... I finally started the baby registry!!! I can't believe I took the plunge, LOL... I kept waiting and waiting but after the Monday's scan I really do believe all will be well and I will be a mommy in August. DH looked over the registry and loved all the stuff I picked out :happydance: I can't wait to decorate her room. We're going to do a whimsical dragonfly theme :kiss:


----------



## frangi33

Your theme sounds adorable Mrs mb pls share some pics when you get it done

Glad you're able to take something for the heartburn. I've not had much of it yet as lo is so low and constantly kicking and poking my cervix or bladder - grr!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars you deserve better than that. What a douche. Sorry if that offends, but he is seriously acting very childish. Like he's upset that he isn't getting 100% of your attention so he wants to call it quits. He knew that you have kids when he married you so he needs to step up! For better or for worse! So sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Here she is!!! She is measuring a bit small but that's expected. She's anywhere from 2#13oz to 3#3oz. She is head down and in the exact position I suspected her to be in, feet in the right side of my ribs, butt in the left. Her head measures exact for her gestation, which is great because dd always had a much bigger head :haha:, her abdomen just a few days behind, her femurs exact gestation, her cord and placental look good, although I'm sure I saw the tech label placental lakes. But dd had them and they are common for this gestation (but I haven't talked to the dr yet, this is all from the tech so unofficial). Cervix is a great length 4 cm and closed! The text put it on her face in the normal 2d and I couldn't believe the detail , I could see her face clear as day and she was smiling, then she quickly (without telling me) switched it to 4d!!! WOW, she looks exactly like her big sister!!! I cried because I felt like I was meeting her for the first time, something I'm a bit bummed about now, because it felt like the surprise is gone and dh didn't get to experience it with me :( but It's ok, I'll get over it!!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0000.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 9









BABY_0005.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









BABY_0018.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - She has most certainly poked my cervix and most definitely enjoys wild dancing on my bladder. I can usually tell because all of a sudden I have to go to the bathroom every 15-30 minutes as opposed to 1hr and more when she's not doing it. 

Pink - Whoo hoo!!! Glad your worries are at bay. SHE'S ABOSLUTELY PERFECT!!! I can't believe the amount of detail either! Hello Baby Pink! Good to meet you for the first time :) I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to see her beautiful face when she's here.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink, yay for the perfect scan <3 omg she is scrumptious!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink she is so cute! Glad all looks well :thumbup:. Ellie ended up looking nothing like her scan pic (in my av.) But yours looks a lot clearer than mine.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink aww I love it, what a doll&#9825;&#9825; I'm so glad everything went good.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink wow! That scan is incredible! Look at those lips so cute!! Makes me think Canada scans suck! So glad she looks prefect :) 

FLArmy awwww...first smiles :) what a sweetie pie!

Disney I hope your daughter gets over her "pacifier" stage and gives ur boobs a break ;) 

5stars I'm so sorry! Things are suppose to be hopeful and good with TTC again and now this :( It seems like he feels out of control with decisions that are bring made or something and he's taking it out in you. Having step children in a new marriage is hard. I havnt been through your exact experience, but I know from mine it does put a strain on ur marriage if you both don't see eye to eye on things with the kids. I hope he remembers how much he loves you and gets his head out of his butt and starts treating you with the love and respect you deserve. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! Your so close that's insane .. good gravy where does time go!? 

How are you feeling luv?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin...I know! I can't believe it myself :)
I'm OK, last days of work tomorrow and Saturday, and thank god cause I'm tired and uncomfortable. Lots of indigestion bloating constipation , gall bladder, Yada Yada...hope I never have to say the word gallbladder again after this ; ) he's squishing my guts I tell ya. Hopefully my delivery is smooth sailing.

Oh and went to pick up our van and they did a crap job on the touch ups and bumper replacement and we have to go back now Monday! They r a holes! So pissed but anyways. .


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww man!! :trouble: Just for the dealership. .. im on the way! They must be uncaring morons!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Disney the pacifier thing is sooooo hard, Mine took one thankfully. Hope your nips recover soon.

Cornie, I can't believe you're still in work, no way I would be with all that pain. Having this baby is going to be such a relief on your body. xxx


----------



## frangi33

Wow not long to go corn! 

Pink those scan pics are great, thanks for sharing! I'm so pleased to hear she is measuring well that's really good news. Did the tech mention why you might be measuring small on fundal height?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

12 weeks today whooooop. Come on doppler arrive please ! <3 I need to hear that they are ok. Also 6 days until my dating scan where I'm given a due date and if i get a nub shot we can start theorising lol! I really feel like BOYS. :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

On my phone so only a quick post for right now

Happy second tri amber. 

Corn, I'm sorry that sucks about the van

Pink, awesome scans

5 stars, what a tool. I hope you're able to work through things


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok no need for the spoiler this go around b/c it is what it is....So today my husband called me to go to lunch and of course I was very surprised and happy...So I go I will not be eating b/c I got braces yesterday and my mouth is sore...long story short whenever he came to pick me up he blew up...he stated that I did something behind his back....I had been telling him for months I was gonna get them but never told him the date....so just so happened we haven't been talking and my apt was yesterday so no I didn't tell him...never the less getting braces is not a reason to get pissy mad at your spouse and so at the table at lunch he was still going on and on and I asked why do you feel the need to curse at me over getting braces and he was like b/c "I AM TIRED OF BN MARRIED" :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:....I am lost for wrds!!!!!!!

:shock::shock:wtf....shmuuuurrrr!!????......girl what the hell is going on with him?? I'm speechless reading this....


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Pink what lovely photos!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Corn your getting so close!!! :)
Amber 12 weeks already! I look forward to your scan :D xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

he's been smiling for weeks but every time I tried to get a photo he'd stop lol so I was SO excited yesterday to actually get a picture.. 

I typed this story up last week but it disappeared and I realize I never retyped it. When I had drove up here to spend time with dh and surprise him.. that evening we were cuddling in bed and he tried to initiate :sex: well I told him no. He kept trying and asked if I was ok. I told him yes I was ok and the DR had cleared me.. but I was on my period.. he reminded me that that didn't bother him... then I mentioned how we didn't have any condoms and he got a little confused and asked why we would need them.. so I explained that I hadn't yet started back on BCP.. ladies it was the funniest thing ever.. We went from cuddling, him being kissy and handsy, to me saying I wasn't on bcp yet. He rolled away quickly and said "Oh fuck no!" :haha::rofl: We then went to bed still chuckling over it

This past Wednesday (3/16) night Sweets slept 6 hours! then took a bottle and went back down immediately for another 3. :happydance: Then last night he did 5 hours, bottle, was restless for an hour (he was working on a dirty diaper) but once he got his dirty diaper done and changed he went back down for another 3 hours. :thumbup: I'll take it lol

I'm prepping to return to my seasonal position at Universal. I got my schedule for those two weeks and... I'm going to be exhausted. I'm also stressing over who will watch sweets. The first week my sister, MIL, and SIL are all on spring break so they'll be able to cover next week but the week after everyone has school and work so I'm not sure how who will watch him while I go to work.

Here is my work schedule just so that if I"m not on much y'all know why:

Mon 3/21 10a-6p
Tues 3/22 11a-7p
Wed 3/23 11a-7p
Thur 3/24 2:15p-10:30p
Fri 3/25 3p-11:15p

Sun 3/27 (Easter) 12-8p
Mon 3/28 12-8p
Tue 3/29 8a-4p
Wed 3/30 2-10p
Thur 3/31 2-10p

Yeah so I'm definitely calling in *cough* sick *cough* *cough* on Easter if I cannot get someone to take my shift. There is no way I'm missing any part of Sweet's first Easter. 
I will say it'll be nice to get back to work and the extra $$ will be nice. 


oh an update about dh's unit mate.. he seems to have pulled through miraculously. He's awake and been taken completely off life support. Things are still unclear on his long term prognosis but for now he's alive and able to communicate with his family so that's good.

as for my medela double electric pump.. I have no idea how to tell if the flange is the correct size. I've watched video after video on youtube and cannot tell if the flange is pulling in just the nipple or both nipple and aereola. :dohh: so maybe in April when I'm back from working Universal I'll go see the WIC LC and ask for her help. until then I'll keep using the one that came with it to at least stimulate. I REALLY need to get the pump bra thing so I don't have to hold the flange the entire time. The pump fascinates dh and he just watches confused and in awe when I use it.
Still only producing a drop or two each time even though I pump for 30 minutes each side.. but hopefully over the next few weeks it'll increase. Though I'm not going to be able to pump at work so my number of pumping sessions while working are going to be very few. 

When I needed a refill on my thyroid medicine last month I asked my OB/GYN to call it in since he had the results from my most recent test.. well it appears they only did a script for a 1 month supply.. and they're refusing to call in more saying I need to see a GP to get a script.. 
so I have to attempt to find time to go to my GP to have her write my request for blood test, get blood drawn for the thyroid test, and then wait for the GP to call in my thyroid meds. :dohh: why do I have to deal with this on top of everything else. why can't I just have a normal thyroid like I did all my juvenile life. I probably will have to wait until next Thursday to try and get in to the GP, then try to get blood drawn next Fri since I don't have to be at work until 2 and 3 on those days. but I'll run out of meds on Sat so... yeah I'll be without meds all next week.. not sure how that will effect me trying to relactate but it is what it is

oh and we faxed in all the stuff for Sweet to get on the health insurance.. I'm going to give them a call later this afternoon to see if it went through. 

oh update on my period.. started Sun March 5th.. had a constant flow and clotting until the 15th.. 10 days! and then was followed by 2 days of breakthrough spotting and clots.. waiting to see if I had the same today..

alright think I have rambled on enough and Sweets in in a constantly wanting to be held state.. I can baby wear and type.. but I need to attempt to figure out how to hold him and pump at the same time...


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:gun::trouble::grr::sulk::sulk::sulk:


I am in such a sulk. My doppler came and I *think* my anterior placenta is in the way of hearing any FHR. I tried for 20 minutes!!!!! :cry: I really hope they are alright. I hear my placenta just fine but no heartbeats at all. :cry: I am also overweight and I also have an extremely retroverted uterus, like it's practically in my ass! LMBO. I'm quite sure that hearing the placenta is reassuring and I can feel tickling so I think they are moving. Darn you dopplers they are like FRERS amazing and impossible all at the same time!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber  - If you have an anterior placenta it's hard work finding heartbeat(s). I'm 19 weeks and haven't used the Doppler in a week. Up until then it would still take me time to find the heartbeat and she would move quickly. It's like I said in my appointment. I'll take anterior over previa any day but it sucks! I'm sure little boy Ambers are doing great. Relax mama, you're 12 weeks!!! 

FLArmy - Wow, looks like a very full schedule for you for the next two weeks. I'm glad family can help you watch Sweets the first week. Hopefully a week is enough to figure out the rest of child care. I'm so glad he's sleeping better now! I'm sorry the pump is still giving you trouble. You really are a trooper. I think I would've given up by now.

Hopeful - It's key day, right? YAY, how exciting! I remember when we got the keys to our house in August. It was such a magical moment. Sorry for the a-holes at the dealership. I'm ready to buy Muffin a plane ticket so she can help you out. 

Corn - Yay, for being done with work. I don't go on maternity leave until I'm 36 weeks unless the doctor takes me out earlier. My work also wants me to commit to a return date pretty much yesterday, lol. I do hope that you never think of your gall bladder again once baby boy is here.


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Lovely ladies.

Sorry I haven't been on very much my anxiety level has seem to hit an all time high recently. I have absolutely no reason to be worried but for some reason I am afraid that at our next scan we won't have a HB. :cry: I think it is because since I hit 16 weeks I have been having period type pain and everytime I go to the bathroom I am afraid of seeing blood. I have felt her a couple of times but so far not this week. I was thinking of getting a doppler but I know I would drive myself crazy if I couldn't get a heartbeat. The good news is I know I am growing my favorite pair of jeans hardly fit me anymore. Thank goodness I have my own office so I can unbutton them :haha:. I will try and catch up with you ladies later today. 

I did want to say that I am sorry for all you ladies going through rough times right now. I wish I can give you all real hugs! :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber and Coast I really pray that all is well with the little ones...hope you fins a heartbeat on your apt Coast...Amber I wouldn't really worry....sorry but I haven't really read through the thread but I skipped through...I will catch up soon....

AFM....I really wanna thank all of you ladies for your warm thoughts and support...Im taking one step at a time and im praying for direction and insight from God! Will come back and update soon...just sitting and waiting :coffee: on AF now!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber try not to worry! Although I know that is easier said than done. I worried so much with just the one... I can't imagine how torturous it is with two! 

Coast I'm sure everything is well with your LO as well, it's still early to feel them all of the time! Period pains can be from dehydration. Try upping your liquids and hopefully that helps :flower:

FLArmy so proud of you for being so persistent with the pumping! I sure hope it works out. And I am so excited for you that sweets is sleeping much better. The older they get, the more things seem to fall into place and it's not as hard :). I hope everything works out with your work schedule. 

Corn yay for maternity leave! I'm glad I took the month before my due date off as well. I have anxiety when I think about going back to work though. I'm hoping it won't be until June, but it may be May. :(

Hopeful congrats on getting your house keys! Man that's exciting! :happydance:

5stars, I admire how positive you always are. You're much more forgiving than I am! 

AFM Ellie turned one month old yesterday. I can't believe it.. Wasn't I just on here complaining about still being pregnant? She loves bath time now THANK GOODNESS.. And I'm finding she's a tummy sleeper.. She sleeps so much better on her tummy. Which sucks because it's such a no-no. So for her naps she sleeps on her tummy on my chest. It's made a world of difference! 

One month pic! Her hair is falling out on top, she's rocking the old man hairstyle right now :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awwww......Disney she's precious!


----------



## pinkpassion

Gorgeous disney, she's just beautiful!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney.. she is a doll &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy :rofl: I almost peed myself!! 
That's all I have to say!!!


Afm... I need someone to use the bat on me :trouble:
I only bd this cycle... 3 days and 1 day before O .. I really was trying it just didn't work out :cry: .. what in the world! ???
2 dpo :coffee:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin, no bat needed just sperms and you got plenty of those in just one BD so you're covered :) Good luck! <3 

FLA I also nearly spat out my tea EVERYWHERE at the "oh fuck no" amazing. Good luck with pumping you are so determined and I just know it's going to pay off. As for that work schedule wow! That's all I can say. That's tough. It must be different elsewhere as far as maternity leave goes because we get at least 3 months fully paid usually 6 then can take 3-6 more at a cut pay *generally*. Unless self employed or you haven't been working there long, and so on, there are exclusions.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok luvs here's a little test porn for yall.. we haven't had much lately.. I needed to see it to get my fix! :haha:
This is my friends BFP test from today. She is a def. 12 dpo !!
I don't know how it will upload but it's def. Bfp and pink and there, and I'm so excited for her &#9825;&#9825; just wanted to share.


OK sooooo it uploaded like crap! But she confirmed with a frer digi!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-18-18-18-08.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 22









Screenshot_2016-03-18-18-19-22.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast I'm so sorry to hear about the anxiety. It's such a life stealer isn't it. It sucks all the hope and joy out of everything, I for one wish I could switch it off forever -if I find a way I will come to you and switch yours off too, maybe then we will both get some peace of mind and stop driving ourselves batty eh? Sending big huge hugs <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yay test porn congratulations to your friend, I don't see it on the frer but it's a cracking line on the other and so glad she confirmed with a digi, yay! Your turn next muffin xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll reply better later but just saying I am growing to HATE holidays with an infant


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin I see it for sure in both tests, Huge congrats to your friend!!!!! <3

Ccoast I'm so sorry you are dealing with anxiety and worry, it's an awful thing!! Just try to keep calm and know that all has been well this whole time!! You are doing great and getting close to half way!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs! 
She is so excited she has had a Mc at 17 weeks and 3 early mc, 3 chem. In the last 2 years, and a tube removed, so she is over the moon cautiously excited! 
And it's so funny how it uploaded so terrible, very obvious irl, and on my phone pics? ? but anyway yes confirmed.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I love your scan photos! Such a sweet little miss already. 

5stars :hugs: I don't even know what to say 

MB you're very right, we got the keys!! I'm impressed that you remembered the date. :) 

Amber I'm sure your littles are just fine in there. Dopplers are a curse and a blessing. I think sometimes they just cause more worry for no reason. As they grow I'm sure it'll get easier to find their little heartbeats.

Flarmy that's the best story ever!! My hubby is the opposite and is already talking about having another! He's lost his darn mind, I promise it's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> FLA I also nearly spat out my tea EVERYWHERE at the "oh fuck no" amazing. Good luck with pumping you are so determined and I just know it's going to pay off. As for that work schedule wow! That's all I can say. That's tough. It must be different elsewhere as far as maternity leave goes because we get at least 3 months fully paid usually 6 then can take 3-6 more at a cut pay *generally*. Unless self employed or you haven't been working there long, and so on, there are exclusions.

I don't qualify for maternity leave because I'm not a full time employee. so I have to work my season in order to keep my status. good thing is after I workmy season I dont have to work for another 6 months.


----------



## FLArmyWife

so DH found out he has to work the zoo at his school on Easter Sunday. which means he will not be coming to Orlando.. so he won't be there for Sweet's first Easter. I also have to work so I will be gone most the day... cue absolute breakdown


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Flarmy! 
Maybe if you guys absolutely can't get out of it, you can possible have yalls easter a diff. Day? I mean not that that makes it any better, but at least you can dress up that sweet boy and give him a basket (if you guys do that stuff), and take pics and have a dinner together. 
I'm so sorry luv :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I could call in sick but dh can't. He is required to work the zoo in order to graduate the program and since he just missed 3 weeks of school for national guard training they won't allow him to switch. 
So we're talking about celebrating on Saturday instead. gonna do an egg hunt at my SIL's husband's church (he's a pastor) and then do a family dinner Saturday night. 
it just sucks that it won't all get to be on his actual first Easter. he'll get a basket from both grandma's/Easter bunnies but dh and I can't afford it this year so maybe it's just better to not worry about any of it this go around.

idk.. I'm just not emotionally in a good spot. I still feel like this last year never happened. That I read someone else's story. I never got maternity photos and for me that makes me feel like it never happened. I also realized other than a pic of me with him in the carrier while strawberry picking, I haven't taken a single photo with my son since the day he was born. And we have done zero family shots since the C-section.. I feel like someone just knocked on the door and handed me a child. I love him but I just.. I don't have that connection.. that. "this is my flesh and blood, I made this" type thing :shrug:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, have a little read 


Spoiler
https://www.postpartumprogress.com/the-symptoms-of-postpartum-depression-anxiety-in-plain-mama-english

What I see, is a very busy couple with a beautiful thriving baby and relationship. I see two people against lots of odds and shitty times (money/work/doggy ect) doing really well and adjusting beautifully. I see a happy and healthy baby, I see a mum who is trying her best day and night to be a brilliant mother and succeeding very well. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

so..... I've taken the doppler to my mums house and she's put it away for me. I can't handle it. It's making my mental health worse and making me think these babies have died as all I can pick up is the placenta and my own heart rate. I have a scan this coming Thursday and pre doppler I was looking forward to it, now I'm terrified and I've convinced myself I don't feel them move anymore. I'm so bad I feel about 80% certain they've died.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, tears for your beautiful words and tears that you are feeling so down. I really hope your scan goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber u said it better than I could have, beautifully put for FLArmy.
FLArmy...you have all those pictures you took every month/week, you have beautiful baby newborn photos, ur trying your best everyday despite it all. Your doing a wonderful job! Those feelings of feeling connected will come in time, post partum emotions are difficult. It's hard being a mother and going to work during school breaks, holidays, field trips missing out on stuff. It sucks sometimes, but those other happy moments will make up for it!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling that way! It's hard not to let those feelings take the better of you. Praying you and ur baby's are doing amazingly well and ur scan Thursday shows that! Thinking of you!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you ladies I think I may have felt some movement :) I flirted with the idea of booking a private scan and quickly dismissed it, it's just a wobble and I'm working hard to turn such stupid thoughts around. I promised I wouldn't live in what if land as its a waste of a beautiful journey I'm not letting the anxiety win it can kiss my big butt! Thank you all for being there xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla I mean every word. Corn you're right the great times make up for the crappy times sometimes we can only appreciate that in hindsight :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you all for your kind compliments about Ellie! :)

FLArmy, Amber said it best. You really are doing a great job and to me the love is very apparent, even though you may not feel it. I didn't do any maternity pics, in fact I only have the ones I shared with you ladies on my phone and that's it. Sometimes I feel the same, feeling like I was never pregnant. So crazy how our minds change after the babies arrive! Also, I think doing Easter the day before is a great idea. Definitely something I would do!

Amber, hoping and praying that those sweet babies are doing well. Ugh I wish Thursday were already here! We are all going to be impatient with you!


----------



## ksierra44

hey ladies, l havent been on here Since the very beginning. 1 havea lot to catch up on.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ladies we are so quiet!!! I hope all is well with you all!!!! I am good, just trying to get a lot done!! I'll update more in a bit!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ksierra nice to see you :) u r almost there :) how has ur pregancy been?

Pink I am the same, trying to finish up everything last minute! Busy week for me this week. 

AFm, I've noticed my pulse and diastolic BP has crept up. My pulse has been in the 90s when I do anything physical like climbing stairs or just whatever. My BP med was cut way back so I think it's time to up it again now that I'm in the final weeks. Happened with my last pregancy too, that's why I was induced. Have my OB on Thursday and hoping my urine is still clear and I don't end up with pre e. Need him to stay in till 37weeks...at least I'm finished work thank god! On my last day they bought me a cake and also got some second hand stuff, diaper genie, clothes, excersaucer. All staff and patients wishing me well and saying goodbye, I didn't cry but almost haha... Other than that I'm excited to be so close and praying everything goes smoothly as possible. Have another small baby shower on friday with a few close friends from church. I've gained about 14lbs so far, but I was already overweight to start with, so happy it's not to bad. 
Anyways..hope u all have a good Monday :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies im still hanging around I just needed a breather this weekend....a lot is still going on but I just don't wanna put negative vibes in the atmosphere this week...im going to try something different and see if I get different results....ima be positive and hopefully and prayerfully I will get positive back...im on cd2 today and I will be calling my Dr to get another HSG done to see if everything is ok...God knows what he is doing and I really believe that b/c of all the stress and negative stuff that is going on in my life is why I haven't gotten pregnant....God doesn't want anything to happen to me or this child and I truly believe that....God knows everything and he knows when he will be able to trust me with this new life so Im ok with that....Im just trying to be healthy all around and I know my blessing will come!!! Love you ladies, be blessed :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey 5stars you're new approach sounds wonderful

Pink I hope your days are very productive :)

Corn I'm sorry to hear your diastolic is creeping up its always the creepers you have to watch make sure they take note of your well managed pre booking diastolic look out for increase in headaches and or swelling visual disturbances take care of yourself :) you're so close!!!!! 

AFm I'm totally cheating and managed to book a scan for 8.20pm tonight :D I'm quite sure I've felt these babies moving lots so hoping all is well. The anxiety has melted away and has been replaced with welling up every time I look at my children and I realise how blessed I am. Mentally m a good space again. I hate anxiety hiccups. Of course it occurred to me that I've been off of my meds for around 6 weeks now so that could be responsible for some of the meltdowns I haven't given myself any credit for the fact I've come off of meds xxxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im glad you are feeling better about the babies Amber, looking forward to your update...I just booked my appt...its next Tuesday at 1:00 so I will let you all know the news!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good job 5 stars &#127802;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies!

Sorry I was missing this weekend it was a bit of a mess... literally and figuratively... We are still dealing with aftermath of our plumbing issue and our downstairs toilet is barely flushing... Then on Saturday our water heater broke. There was still enough warm water that night for us to shower but yesterday we had to go to my parent's house... Have someone coming out today to look at it and hopefully fix the problem. I really need hot water... 

Saturday we went out for a 6 mile hike in the morning and had hearty bbq for lunch afterwards. Then I napped and pretty much could not get off the couch for the rest of the day. So I had to haul my behind at double time yesterday to get all the chores done. 

FLArmy - It's hard to say anything that will be better than what Amber said. Sometimes life is so full of lemons you're not only tired of them, you're tired of the lemonade too. I sometimes look back at my life a year ago and wander at all the changes. I lived in a rented one bedroom apartment and my only responsibility after work was going to the gym... Now I own a house where something is always breaking, have a demanding little pup and a baby on the way. My house is never clean because there's dog hair and bits of sticks and pine cones and other things he chews on everywhere. Yesterday he jumped on the bed and had a bit of poop on his hind leg so I had to change sheets after I already crawled in bed... I can't drink, I quit smoking and getting to the gym requires a miracle.. But every day I find myself smiling because of so many little things... Focusing on the large stuff can be so overwhelming and life is really made up of small miracles. Take a picture with your son and you will feel better. He won't know that Easter is on Sunday. He will be just as fussily excited on Saturday. You and DH are working to provide a life for him. Don't feel bad about that.

5Stars - I love your attitude and my fingers are crossed for your procedure. Hopefully all is going to be well and you'll be on the road to a little baby in no time.

Muffin - How many DPO are you love? 

Amber - I'm sure the babies are fine. It's so hard to find the heartbeat at 12 weeks! I drove myself absolutely mad. I drove DH so mad that he won't listen to the Doppler to this day. Especially if you have an anterior placenta it's a chore. Having said that, I can't wait to hear about your scan!

KSierra - HI!!! Good to see you back. How are things?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Mrs.MB that sucks about ur house plumbing!! So stressful! Hope things calm down. I admire ur energy for the loooong hikes :) 

5stars praying u and DH can talk and that things get better for you both! I'm sure he still loves you tons! :hugs: hopefully everything works out and that baby comes when things are just right.

Amber looking forward to that scan!!


----------



## pinkpassion

ksierra44 said:


> hey ladies, l havent been on here Since the very beginning. 1 havea lot to catch up on.

Nice to see you, welcome back!! You are getting quite close now! Have you got everything ready? Do you know what you are having?



Cornfieldland said:


> AFm, I've noticed my pulse and diastolic BP has crept up. My pulse has been in the 90s when I do anything physical like climbing stairs or just whatever. My BP med was cut way back so I think it's time to up it again now that I'm in the final weeks. Happened with my last pregancy too, that's why I was induced. Have my OB on Thursday and hoping my urine is still clear and I don't end up with pre e. Need him to stay in till 37weeks...at least I'm finished work thank god! On my last day they bought me a cake and also got some second hand stuff, diaper genie, clothes, excersaucer. All staff and patients wishing me well and saying goodbye, I didn't cry but almost haha... Other than that I'm excited to be so close and praying everything goes smoothly as possible. Have another small baby shower on friday with a few close friends from church. I've gained about 14lbs so far, but I was already overweight to start with, so happy it's not to bad.
> Anyways..hope u all have a good Monday :)

Yikes on the pulse and blood pressure but I'm so glad you are keeping a close eye on it all!!! So sweet about all the staff and patients wishing you well and a cake?! YUMMY!!!! I'm excited to hear all about your next shower!! I hope you get the last little bit ready for little man!! Have you got a pic of the room?



5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies im still hanging around I just needed a breather this weekend....a lot is still going on but I just don't wanna put negative vibes in the atmosphere this week...im going to try something different and see if I get different results....ima be positive and hopefully and prayerfully I will get positive back...im on cd2 today and I will be calling my Dr to get another HSG done to see if everything is ok...God knows what he is doing and I really believe that b/c of all the stress and negative stuff that is going on in my life is why I haven't gotten pregnant....God doesn't want anything to happen to me or this child and I truly believe that....God knows everything and he knows when he will be able to trust me with this new life so Im ok with that....Im just trying to be healthy all around and I know my blessing will come!!! Love you ladies, be blessed :hugs:

I believe all will work out too and I'm liking your new look on things!! I really hope you guys can talk and you get it all worked out!!! I can't wait to hear of your dr visit!!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> AFm I'm totally cheating and managed to book a scan for 8.20pm tonight :D I'm quite sure I've felt these babies moving lots so hoping all is well. The anxiety has melted away and has been replaced with welling up every time I look at my children and I realise how blessed I am. Mentally m a good space again. I hate anxiety hiccups. Of course it occurred to me that I've been off of my meds for around 6 weeks now so that could be responsible for some of the meltdowns I haven't given myself any credit for the fact I've come off of meds xxxx

Oh goodness girl, you know we can't wait to see your scan pic!! I'm sure both babies are strong and well!! I'm so glad you are in a great space! Definitely looking at my dd helps me to be thankful!!!



5starsplus1 said:


> I just booked my appt...its next Tuesday at 1:00 so I will let you all know the news!!!

hoping for good news from your appointment!!! Can't wait!!



Mrs. MB said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I was missing this weekend it was a bit of a mess... literally and figuratively... We are still dealing with aftermath of our plumbing issue and our downstairs toilet is barely flushing... Then on Saturday our water heater broke. There was still enough warm water that night for us to shower but yesterday we had to go to my parent's house... Have someone coming out today to look at it and hopefully fix the problem. I really need hot water...
> 
> Saturday we went out for a 6 mile hike in the morning and had hearty bbq for lunch afterwards. Then I napped and pretty much could not get off the couch for the rest of the day. So I had to haul my behind at double time yesterday to get all the chores done.

Yucky so sorry about all the plumbing and water heater woes!! Owning a house is so stressful!!! I feel like there's always something needing to be fixed!!! Wow 6 miles!! You go girl!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ohhh not long Amber!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I have maternity pics tonight!!! Hopefully we will get a sneak peak and I can post some on here for you lovely ladies!!!! I'm very excited!! We didn't get maternity pics with dd and I'm sad that I never got something to keep like that! So this time I was so happy when our birth photographer told me if I booked a birth session again (duh, I loved how my dd's birth photos came out) that she had a special where I'd get 1/2 off newborn session and a free maternity session!!!! I'm SO excited... dh on the other hand is pouting because he HATES taking pictures.... well I told him he'd be handsomely rewarded for his cooperation :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you ladies! Thankfully it was an easy repair and the technician came at lunch time so I didn't even have to miss too much work. He was also a dog lover so he let my pup jump all over him and give him kisses. It was very cute. I look forward to my shower!

Pink - How exciting! Can't wait to see your pics!

I swear I'm growing every day! People were noticing big time last week and today I'm even bigger. I'll take a pic tomorrow for my 20 week milestone!


----------



## frangi33

Oh yes pls share your bump photo Mrs mb I will have to put mine up too as I think I'm looking the same gestation as pink ;) 

Amber how did the scan go, it was tonight right?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

They've died. We are devastated. My heart's in pieces. I can't muster any more than that.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh my god Amber... how is that possible???!!! Sweetheart, I am so sorry. That is beyond devastating. I'm so sorry. I wish there was something that I could do for you. Massive hugs although I know that doesn't come anywhere close to any comfort.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I don't know. Loss 4 and 5 in a row now. Life is fucking cruel.Trigger don't read if sensitive.

Spoiler
One has no heartbeat and the other is almost dead kind of wish she just told me the other had slipped away too as now I know my child is dying inside me. Lovely.

The children are devastated, my heart hurts so much. Why I couldn't I keep just one of them? :cry::nope: I'm broken.


----------



## M&S+Bump

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> They've died. We are devastated. My heart's in pieces. I can't muster any more than that.

I'm only a lurker but I just had to post.. I don't even know what to say but it seemed like I had to comment. I'm heartbroken for you - actually crying. As a fellow anxiety sufferer, I know how much my mind spins out of control and I was sure yours was just that same feeling, and I was cheering on from the sidelines for you. I can't even imagine what you're going through right now. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber I'm so heartbroken for you. I really don't have words, I don't know that there are any... I don't understand why the universe would be so cruel. Everything was going so well and the 10 week scan was perfect... I really can't absorb and I definitely can't imagine how you, DH and the kids feel. I'm so sorry dear Amber.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all. As always I feel the love. We really thought it was our turn.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber I'm so sorry hun....Im keeping you and your family in my prayers....I really don't have any wrds that can help your pain but just know that you are always in my heart hun!


----------



## Cornfieldland

My dear Amber my heart hurts for you! I'm so, so sorry and just so devastated for you! I so much wanted this for you, you don't deserve this pain, it's just so awful, there's no words! I'm so sorry u, and ur dear family have to suffer through this.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh amber I am in tears for you luv :hugs: I don't know what to say . I am so truly sorry for you my little sweet amber :cry: 
We never know why these things happen. I am so so so sorry.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I am crying for you. I am so, so sorry my love. I am in shock. I wish I could hug you right now. I don't know what else to say other than that I am praying for you guys during this horrible time. 

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

O my gosh Amber!!! My whole body aches for you.. Words are so inadequate right now.. I know exactly what you are going through though! To have scan after scan of beautiful baby(ies) and then to just all of a sudden go to one and the hearts have stopped. It's cruel and it's not fair!! I'm so sorry sweet lady!! I can't stop crying for you all!!!! :sad2: :sad2: :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

endless tears here. huge :hugs: 

sorry ladies I'll catch up on everyone else when I can.. it was a long tough day


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

How am I ever going to get through this? My heart is so broken and in so much pain. Led here waiting for the early pregnancy unit to open to find out what to do. Why does this keep happening to us.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, I know sweet love, I know. I have been there!!! 3 losses before my daughter, one after and one twin lost!!! I ask the same thing over and over... WHY?! It just doesn't make any sense. The only good that can possibly come of it is knowing that one day I can possibly help someone else going through it!! I know the pain all too well, your whole body aches and your heart just feels so shattered like it could just stop beating. You just can't see how tomorrow will go on!! To make it worse all of my testing has come back completely normal, giving us no reason for why I can't hold on to my babies. That is devastating to know, that my body just failed those sweet souls for no reason at all!!! We are all here for you and know that many of us have been where you are at right now. I wish I could be there and give you a huge hug!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you everyone and pink thank you so much, I'm so sorry for your losses too. That's exactly how it feels. 

I have a hospital appointment in the morning and we go from there I will keep you all posted but in spoiler boxes so there's a choice to read or not, as there's so much excitement to be had here and I don't want to dampen it, we have miracle babies due any day BFP's to come and babies growing more and more beautiful by the day and I want to keep reading. 

Please don't stop posting everyone. xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber we are all hurting for you :hugs: I hate that you have to feel that deep hurt and pain, it was one of the worst times in my life, so I can only imagine the hurt of two babies at once. I'm so very sorry for you and ur precious babies.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I don't often post but read every day but wanted to reply to Amber. 
Amber, I'm so sorry for the loss of your babies. Please take the time you need to grieve and heal. Sending love to you and your family at this difficult time. Xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber, sweetheart, I cried this morning while reading your post. You are so kind and thoughtful and wonderful to think of others while going through the pain. I wish I could hold you and cry with you. You get through for yourself, DH and your babies honey. We are all here for you. Love you my dear friend.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber..I had a dream about you last night, I was holding you and we were crying together :cry: and you were holding the babies and they had angel wings on. I promise you, it was very clear .. I woke up in tears . .. 
I just can't imagine what your feeling.
We are all praying for you , and or thinking of you and the sweet angels. 
Praying for strength and a ease of pain for our sweet little amber & family&#9825;


----------



## ccoastgal

Amber I am absolutely heartbroken for you love. When I read your update I literally stopped and and thought to myself that I read that wrong. I am so so sorry about what you are going through. Life is so cruel. I thought these were babies were going to be your beautiful rainbow babies. I am so so sorry hun. Please know that we are all here for you and I wish I could give you a big hug and cry with you. I am still in shock at how this can happen...:hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Oh Amber im so so sorry :( I can't believe it.
Xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

:sad2: :sad2: I'm sat here crying for you Amber and my other friend who just got devastating news (same gestation as you) and I'm eating this tub of ice cream because that's what I do when I'm so sad.. not that it helps... but I want you to know I am thinking of and praying for you nonstop.. Not just when I come on here!!! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh you are all so wonderful thank you all for loving my babies and mourning their loss along with me I love you all. I dont plan to disappear this time either you should all know. Mentally I'm
In a better place than I've been in,in a long time. I knew these babies were high risk and if they weren't going to make it it's kind that I got to see them and meet them I have a film of them forever and they are still so small I'm glad it's happened now and not later on. My first reaction isn't to turn to meds or alcohol to numb how I feel I owe it to my earth side babies to be present and enjoy life. I lost a chunk of last year to "numbing" I refuse to lose anymore. It only made the grief process worse and more drawn out. Sure I'll be sad and heartbroken have good days and bad get slapped with sadness out of the blue but I know we can get through it. Especially with you all by my side :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber, I'm glad you are mentally able to feel that way luv. 
We are all here for you, we are all such a good little second family for each other :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

You amaze me Amber. After everything you have been through you are looking at it very positive when most would want to crawl in a hole and never come out. You are one strong woman and are a role model to all!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Been thinking of you nonstop Amber, I'm glad to see how positive you are being. You are amazing. Lots of hugs.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber, you amaze me with your strength, kindness and resilience. I am truly in awe of you love.


----------



## frangi33

Amber I am so so sorry hobey, totally devastated for you. Is there any hope whatsoever for the other twin? Please keep posting hobey, we're here for you x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I saw your post on Facebook. I am so heartbroken for you. I have been thinking about you all day today. I am so so sorry. I wish there was something I could say or do. Like the other girls have said, you are such a strong woman. I don't understand why this kind of horrible thing happens! Please know we are all thinking and praying for you! Sending lots of love and hugs.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The other twin possibly had a weak slow heartbeat they couldn't really tell and she said it would die by Thursday. I've just woken up and can feel that he has gone too. I just feel so completely empty. I'm not strong. I'm just trying my best to not go under by clinging onto the good. I'm heartbroken. I dreamt of my little boys last night and that it was a big misunderstanding and the showered me with ultrasound goodies to apologise l... I know it's my brain trying to make sense of it all. Why give me these babies to only take them away again? Life is so cruel sometimes. I had a run of mild contractions last night I know it's over. My appointment is in a few hours...... I feel awful girls.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber, wonderful Amber, your situation is more heartbreaking with every post. I am so upset and at a loss... I don't understand why your babies would be taken from you. I wish I could hold your hand while you're waiting. I'm with you in spirit my darling.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber im still praying and thinking about you my sweet friend and I know wrds are at a loss for you right now but I just hope that you will find comfort and peace in this little prayer...
Dear Lord, Teach me to trust in you so that when the unexpected storms of life come I will expect peace in the midst of those storms, knowing that you are near and that you hear my cries, and Lord God teach me to know that this to shall pass and that you are with me and near me and that you have not forgotten about me, in Jesus name, Amen :hugs:!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to start out saying how proud I am of our little group. Coming together, being strong for a beloved member. 

Amber, we all deeply mourn your loss. :hugs: I am so impressed with your resolution not to let it drag you down and to try and live for your earth side babies. I am still so shaken up for you. I kept randomly crying about it at work. I just can't shake this deep hurt and sorrow for you. You are truly family and I wish there was something that could be done or said to make things a little better. 

as for our other girls, I hope everyone is doing well. That all our earth side Fab babies are thriving and giving their birth mamas a break. I hope all our fab beans are growing nice and strong.
For our fab waiters, :dust: your way for a sticky bean. 
In general, just to my fab FAMILY I truly hope the days are kind to you all. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh amber praying for some kind of peace in your heart today luv.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn , pink how are my luvs doing? I sure hope yall are feeling good , and not eating everyone out of the house :rofl: jk jk!!! 
&#9825; &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; 
And ... I hope all of our fab babes are doing good as well , and growing so fast already!!&#9825; 

My sister flew out yesterday to go home :( I feel so sad with her gone, but she may be moving here in May so that's good news.

Anyway.. enjoy your week ladies !


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber thinking of you and your appointment :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I'm doing well, next OB tomorrow. Been a busy week of appointments and stuff. My son had his ECG and has a halter monitor until tomorrow to check his heart. The tech said that the scan looked good, but the dr would give the final report. We got to spend a nice day together just the two of us. 
I miss my sisters! That would be great to have your sister in May :) how are you? Hope you and family abs puppy are doing well!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn halter monitors, I sure hope his results come back good. Poor fella :( ,

I used to have to wear them all the time, I had an irregular heartbeat, it would get in the 180'S with just walking a few feet. Come to find out I had allergies to everything in fast food. So in my case I was lucky I changed my diet, but most people that's not the case. 

But I'm praying for your sweet boy .

And those days are always fun when you can take 1 out at a time and have lunch and just bond a little &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Yes I'm so excited about my sister, she is a goofball but we have lots of fun together. &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; I'm 10 years older then her but she is like super taller then me it's so funny.

Celebrated my dd 2nd bday this weekend she was actually 2 yesterday. I can't believe it already :( 

I'm 7dpo today. Nothing unusual just weird dreams. :coffee: I'm testing 10dpo.

My sister and I in the pic I'm on the left. 
3am walmart :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-23-10-57-47.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato busy 5stars? How are yall doing?&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## frangi33

Muffin that photo looks like it sums up your relationship with your sister perfectly! How lovely to be so close and wonderful news that she could be moving closer to you soon. 

Sorry to hear of all the tests corn I hope the doctor is able to confirm positive news for your son. 

Amber huge hugs honey, I just don't know what else to say I've been thinking of you all day x


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - thinking about you all day today. 

Corn - I'm so sorry to hear that your son is going through all the tests. Hope everything turns out as little problematic as possible.

Muffin - I love, love, love the picture of you and your sister. You two are firecrackers!

FLArmy - Baby Sweets is two months tomorrow!!! OMG, where has the time gone?


----------



## ccoastgal

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I have been thinking of you Amber all day. I hope you are ok hun! :hugs::hugs:

As for you other lovely ladies I hope you are having a good day.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone just a quick update. I'm woozy please excuse me. I woke up at 4.45am this morning and felt that the baby had left me - in the spiritual sense. I was right we got to hospital were scanned and that was confirmed. I've had surgery and am home recovering I just got in a short while ago. I'll be more thingy another time do a "story" in a spoiler be been treated exceptionally well and so very well looked after I'm home now. Yeah I'll write all about it in case anyone wants to know does anyone want to know? I'm doing really good love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks for the update amber :cry: my heart is broken for you luv.
& yes we want to know! I'm so glad they took care of you, get some rest luv then when you feel like it write us. :hugs:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> They've died. We are devastated. My heart's in pieces. I can't muster any more than that.

Omg nooooo....I can't believe what I'm seeing :cry::cry::cry:....Omg Amber I'm so very sorry . ...


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Amber I am so glad they took such good care of you. I have been thinking about you all day. Just know we are all grieving with you and for you. I am just so sorry. I pray that you find peace. Those babies are so lucky that they had you as their mother. You are such a good role model for all of us. I am so proud of you that you can turn your focus to your other children. That is the mark of a great mother. We all love you and of course want to hear about your experience whenever you are ready. Sometimes sharing your story helps in the healing process. Know that we are all here for you. Sending you big hugs!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry to you too Pato. Tough day for you and your family. Send g you just as much love you have been in my thoughts lovely. Your strength is inspiring. Xxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Tie thank you love, so much. Thank you to EVERYONE else too so very much you've all said such comforting and kind words and I feel your emotions and love, it's tangeable. 

I feel all of your emotions so strongly and the love and thoughts are giving me such strength thank you all. You've all been incredible for over a year in all the highs and lows :). 

I will update later when I'm on the laptop maybe I'll blog and link?! Not sure. I just woke up to take some paracetamol I think it's called tylanol ?! Anyway I've taken some to take the edge off I'm a little achy. Totally bearable - don't get me wrong- but I don't feel the need to punish myself by putting up wit it :)

What else can I say you ladies are amazing and my babies were so loved by so many. 

Speak soon and thank you all again xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: Pato

:hugs: Amber


----------



## 5starsplus1

Spoiler
Good morning ladies, well I've been a little confused all week and my counselor convinced me yesterday to go see my Dr. My cycle came on Sunday morning and I noticed that it was the old blood (brown in color) but I was like ok this is different...but I knew it may have been to late for implantation bleeding so I didn't think anything. Well Monday I wore a maxi pad (tmi) all day and nothing but spotting of old brown blood...So I still didn't think anything...I got up Tuesday morning and there was nothing on my pad not even when I went to use the bathroom...later that afternoon I went to wrk out and wore a tampon and still nothing....so yesterday at my counseling apt she told me that I need to go get checked before my HSG next week...She said it could be a tubal pregnancy :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:...I told her I took a test on Tuesday and it was negative and she said this could very well be the case if it's within my tubes....ladies im so scared and I have an apt today at 2:30....I really don't know what to think at this point but I know we don't need anymore bad news at the moment...please keep me in your prayers and thoughts today and I will update you all afterwards!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amber big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars, Pato , Amber, all of you lovely ladies are in my thoughts today big :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thinking of all our ladies today!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars that's so scary and yes it can be, good luck today and keep us posted. xxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato luv :hugs:
5stars .. I sure hope &praying that's not the case luv 
Amber :hugs:

Will try to check in today haven't had much time, trying to catch up on work. 
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## busytulip

Finally have a chance to get caught up here.


Amber I saw your post on FB luv :hugs: <3 :hugs: <3 :hugs:

Hopeful so happy for you, I hope moving is going okay

Corn nearly there, will you be having your gallbladder removed after baby is born? I hope that your sons holter monitor results come back with great news.
Have fun at your baby shower

Disney how is she a month old already?!?! Baldy babies are so cute :)

ccoast any update on you and baby? Anxiety can be overwhelming :hugs:

MrsMB my you've had a lot of repair issues, goodness. Is everything fixed now? Where is that 20 week bump pic of yours?

5Stars been praying for you mama :hugs: Anxiously awaiting your update..

ksierra and teeny it's good to see you ladies post

muffin that pic of you and your sis is the best!! Happy belated birthday to your DD

Pato thinking of you lovely :hugs:

Frangi, FLArmy, tasha, Tie and anyone else I may have missed hope you are all having a fabulous week


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:angel::angel: My twin loss story at 12 weeks one day and 12 weeks 5 days respectively. MMC content Don't read if sensitive may be triggering. LONG 2400 words may want to grab a cuppa. :thumbup: 


Spoiler
*A bad feeling* 

So lets start from last Saturday, where had a sudden intuition that something had happened to my babies. I had such bad anxiety and just a gut feeling of dread and put it down to nerves and anxiety. However I couldn't shake this feeling so I booked a private scan for monday which was the soonest I could get in.

*Monday 21st March 2016*

Monday came and I was scared I told my mum that something was wrong. I was right the scan discovered twin 2 didn't have a heartbeat he was so still..... and twin 1's heartbeat was faint and veeeeery slow he was also still, apart from the tiny twitch of the heartbeat. Baby 1 was dying. We learned that due to their sizes they died/stopped growing at 12 weeks just a few days before. We weren't charged for the scan and left. We sat in the car and both sobbed and shook I retched and coughed for 40 minutes straight. We rang our family members and told them I ended up apologising profusely to them, I felt I'd failed the whole family. 

We then sat there not able to even look at each other without bawling wondering how the hell we were going to tell the kids. I have of course warned them periodically that they may not "stick" I did this because I knew the twins were such high risk with being in the same sack I wanted them to know there's a possibility. 

We got home eyes swollen faces red and with hearts so broken we couldn't speak. I hugged my sister who was babysitting she looked as distraught as us and I felt so awful. We went upstairs I honestly don't know how my legs carried me I felt numb and like my body was filled with lead my heart and head hurt so badly. I called my daughter to my sons room, they were in bed reading I sat down told my daughter to sit down looked at my son and was lost for words. My eyes stung with tears and I just said "I'm so sorry Harry" He screamed in pain shouting noooo no no no no why? I said they didn't stick by which time he was on my lap hugging me and my daughter burst into hysterics while my husband held her. We all sat and cried together for what felt like forever. I held them knowing how very lucky I was to have them. My daughter kept saying "gone.... just gone" while gesturing with her hands I nodded and apologised to them both and held them. 

Eventually we all settled down and the rest of that night is a blur. 

*Tuesday*

The next day tuesday I made the phone calls I needed to and EPAU wouldn't see because I was too far along so They booked me into a scan down the hospital on the gynae ward the next day Weds. I looked after the kids who cried most of the day on and off.

*Weds *

I woke suddenly a little before 5am and felt EMPTY something had changed I felt the babies souls leave my body. I know this sounds weird but I just _knew_ that baby 1 had died too and they'd gone. I put my hand on my bump and felt nothing no warmth I didn't feel pregnant anymore I felt empty I can not explain it but if anyone has ever been with someone while they pass you probably know the energy I'm talking about and how you feel when it's passed. :shrug: I led there and sobbed for two hours until it was time to get up I told my husband to place his hand on my womb and say goodbye it was the most single painful thing I've ever experienced in my life his touch -there- broke my heart I felt his desperation and pain the the shake in his hand. I had a cuppa kissed my kids as they slept and we left. 

* Investigations and decisions.*

We arrived and were put in a private room and waited. We cried lots. I was sent for a scan where it was confirmed they had both now died. They were so cute but so still. There was no longer any blood flow anywhere. They were cute and beautiful I wanted to keep them there forever. The cruel part also was they found a membrane between them..... so all this time I've been reasoning with myself that the reason the died is because they were in the same sac, but that reason was taken away and made me feel even more useless and more confused as to why one couldn't survive. I felt like life was taking the piss.

I took my husband with my while I went to the loo I peed cried again he hugged me while I tried to find the strength to stand and eventually he lifted me up. We then stood outside and waited for the doctor to pop around the corner to take us back to the ward and as we stood there a lady came bursting out of a scan room with all her family and her mum screamed "IT'S A HEALTHY BABY GIRL" excuse my language but fuck sake. I felt so conflicted I tried for moments to hold it in but I couldnt I turned into my husband hid my face in my hands and sobbed again LOUDLY. :nope: I felt embarrassed but I couldn't keep it in, the family went silent and scurried into the bathroom -all of them! 

We went back up the the ward discussed options and after the trauma of miscarrying alone abroad last year and bleeding profusely for weeks we decided for the operation. The only reason I wanted to birth them was to look at them but once I was told I could keep the babies and have them cremated I got over that idea and decided to not torture us in that way. It was a very private choice but the least risky for us with my blood issues. When I was told they may very well not come out whole and I could go on for weeks passing little bits to end up having the surgery anyway so it was a no brainer. 

They palpated me during the scan and afterwards and my uterus was up to my navel so I was also aware there was quite a lot to pass. Another reason we did sugery.

Time went on and they were full so couldn't fit me in that day and said they'd hope they could do the op by next tuesday. :nope: That scared me. All the what ifs. 

*Surgery*

They managed to move things around and fit me in that day. I was totally unprepared thankfully I'd washed and shaved everything the night before. I went to the ward got 10 bottles of blood taken put in a gown and had a cannula fitted in the back of my hand. Had swabs taken and was given a few minutes of fluids.

I was taken to day surgery weighed measured tagged, signed countless forms was given reams of information saw countless faces all kind and caring :). I was re-gowned in a cotton one fitted with thrombosis stockings had my jewelry removed and sat and waited. My husband was such as mess as was I. We were cared for beautifully. I had a few wobbled was afraid I might die and told my husband I was scared I talked to my family and asked if it was the right thing to do. I was scared about the GA bleeding having my womb removed just everything but mostly all I could picture was my childrens faces and wondered how they would ever cope without me. I rung them and had a lovely chat they made me laugh and smile. :) I knew I was doing the safest thing for them and that gazumped ANY feelings of taking any other route. One where my bleeding could be controlled and where mentally was the easiest for me and hubby was the best thing to do. They need their mummy. 

I looked at my husband and said say goodbye to me now (I have weird intuition) he was confused I said I'll be going in in a minute and i don't want a rushed kiss in the corridor give me a kiss now. We kissed it was so gentle long loving and comforting and gave me such strength. Just as our lips parted I heard (JULIA NEWTON WE ARE READY FOR YOU) lol! We'd been waiting two hours by that point. It was a nice two hours to process what was happening it was now 4pm. We arrived at 08.30am. The staff were worried about the wait but we needed that time for sure.

In went I sat down on the bed they got me nice and comfy I was about to burst into tears of terror and the anaesthetist started asking me questions which I thought was completely irrelevant to begin with then before I knew it I was smiling chatting away about my kids happily -clever man. :) He gave me sedative in my hand and said this will make you lightheaded I was like "doubt it" in my mind stubborn lol. Then the most amazing calm and relaxed feeling came over me. He gave me oxygen then took it away and said just breath this one now. I thought he gave me the oxygen again but next thing I knew I was having a tube removed from my throat and a lady was chatting to me. First thing I said was "did it go ok, am I alive?" Not sure what else after that, I was telling her how lovely the sedative was :dohh: 

*Recovery*

In recovery I felt so happy to be alive awake and ok I asked if I still had my womb and if i bled too much they said all was perfect. Then my hubby appeared the best sight ever. :hugs: he immediately put my jewelry back on he had my rings on his little finger, and I was asking if he was ok during the wait - I know how hard that is. I asked if it had taken the full half an hour as they said 15-30 mins and it had taken over 90 minutes. I don't know why as I wasn't briefed afterwards. That will happen at 6 weeks check up with fertility specialist. 

The rest is a blur but my hubby has filled me in :dohh: I told him to feel my IV arm as it was cold then started putting up my pinky by my IV and gulping like I was drinking water then bursting into laughter. Then I thought I had ice powers and was "throwing ice" while whispering ice and making ice cubes by flicking my wrist :dohh: lmbo. Then these old ladies were chatting away loudly so I shouted "what you talkin about willis!" and laughed and then stared shouted WILSON, WILSON from the film castaway. Apparently I was behind a curtain pointing at the other patients bossily saying "I'll tell you! and you! and you! and you! I have no idea all I can imagine is thier talking got on my nerves. Amazing!

*Going home.*

Time went on the soreness kicked in I had some more meds got dressed and went to the waiting room to watch tv and wait to be discharged I wanted to go home they said I could stay but I didn't want to it was about 7pm. I was looked after by one nurse particularly well so filled in a feedback form for her. I spoke with histology and decided against genetic testing for many reasons mostly being they would take big chunks of the babies and I wanted them kept together and cremated and results only come back 2% of the time and even then most of the time its a fluke. If there's anything wrong with us we will find out so we decided to leave the babies alone. 

On the way home we stopped at the supermarket to pick up a present for my daughter to cheer her up and we picked up easter eggs and some nibbles I was groggy and a bit unsteady but refused a wheelchair I wanted to move around. 

We went home I hugged my kiddos explained I had surgery but left it there we chilled and went to bed eventually.

*Thursday 24th.*

Thursday, -today I got some good pain relief from the doctor and have taken it easy, the bleeding is none on my pad the pain hurts when I bear down to pass wind and it's more than "mild period pain" to me. My whole pelvis and hips are sore could be because it went on 3x longer than usual 
but I'm more than sore it stings inside my vayvay and is sharp when I twist on bend to clean myself and then just aches from my belly button to my thighs. I'm writing this because it's my reality I read so much it doesn't hurt but that's not my experience. I'm someone who works 14 hour shifts with kidney infections so not much of a wimp I don't think lol.

Today I've cried once because I leaked colostrum and I've filled up a few times. I'm exhausted. I've designed a small tattoo and cancelled my gender scan, I've bought my son some birthday pressies and written this which I will print out and put in my pregnancy journal. So that's it, time to recover now spend easter with my amazing family -my mum is cooking yum! My nephews 2nd birthday is this weekend too so that's going to be lovely can't wait to see him opening his gifts :)

My babies are being picked up by my local funeral home and they are providing a tiny coffin and cremation for them and will bring them home to me. I asked about cost and he said it's free. So very very kind that's a lot of his time! I want to donate or give them *something* any ideas would be great please. He won't accept a cash donation.

I'm hoping to have enough ashes to have put into a lilac glass and gold pendant to carry them close to my heart forever. That won't happen for a while as its very costly. I can feel my bump has gone it sucks :cry:

We've had so many messages and well wishes so many people have been kind and amazing and it's given us tremendous strength and faith. :flower:

Well done for getting to the end! Thanks for reading. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, I want to read it shoo badly but I'm currently at work and I know it will make me cry so I'm going to wait until I'm at home. 
:hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Amber I've just read through. :hugs: I'm sorry you and your family are walking through this.
Praying for physical healing, that the emotional pain will lessen with each passing day, and that your family will grow stronger having come through this together.
Much love <3


----------



## 5starsplus1

Awwww Amber my love :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry you and your family are having to go through this but just know in the end you guys still have each other....still praying for you momma!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber:


Spoiler
I'm so sorry!!! Reading everything you went through reminded so much of my last loss. It was over 4th of July. Actually That morning (4th of July) I woke up and I too had that feeling of doom, I just knew something bad had happened. It's incredible our mom instincts.. That Monday I went in to the Dr and was laying there about to be scanned telling my dr that I was so sorry to call her and get in to see her I just felt like something was wrong but I said "it's rare to have two mmc right?!" and at that time she said no it's actually not and she'd already started scanning and her face just dropped and I just knew, I knew already but I was trying to be hopeful. I had my dd with me and me and my dr just cried!! I remember my lifeless little baby there on the screen!! It was horrible. I had to call my husband to tell him! It was awful and I'm so sorry you had to go through with all that. I did opt for medical management because I wanted to avoid ANOTHER D&C but not sure if you remember but I didn't pass the placenta and I developed a severe infection and was admitted right away and had emergency D&C on that Friday the 10th. The drs/nurses and anesthetists were all so nice and caring but I had so many people coming and asking me "what procedure are you having today" and I had to keep telling everyone. It was awful! And my husband couldn't be back with me because he was with our dd who was asleep in her stroller!! I felt all alone and I thought I would die on the table. I was so scared. They brought my husband and dd back to me right before I went into surgery and we snuggled and kissed , , When I woke up I was so groggy I kept falling asleep and it was late so my dh left with my dd to take them home. When I finally came to I was all alone in this hospital bed (because I had to stay the night for 4 different antibiotics every 4 hours because of the infection) it was a bad night. I'll never know why I lost that baby or any of them!! It's just gut wrenching. And that pain is still so real and I feel it all over again for you!!! I hope you are able to relax a bit over this holiday!!! And I hope your heart is babied and you have some time to heal!!


----------



## Pato

Amber...that's the most heartbreaking and yet comforting encouraging story I've ever read....so many mixed emotions it ....surreal. I'm so encouraged by your strength...love you honey. i have a question....I know you always said you thought they were boys but maybe I missed it....where they confirmed as boys???
Lots of :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink:


Spoiler
Oh my, my heart is breaking for you. I DO remember everything about your loss it was so horrific watching you go down hill as the infection developed and after everything you went through already is one of the reasons I decided to go straight for surgery because we were roughly the same gestion as well weren't we. Then I thought my odds of infection is higher again with twice as much to pass. You were in my thoughts quite a bit actually when it came to the decision making process. Remembering how long it went on for and everything I remember your last loss before this twin vividly. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you for sharing your experience.

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry you were so alone :nope: That's horrible pink. :hugs: I'm glad we have each other. :hugs: 

That intuition that feeling of doom and dread and emptiness is just awful. You try to talk yourself out of it don't you and think you're being silly but when they rub that probe over your belly and they say nothing your heart just dies, I looked at my hubby before she confirmed and shook my head and said it's not good love. That silence as they try to listen for a heartbeat. It's haunting. They looked so cute and perfect. Ahh dear. xxx


----------



## Pato

Thanks everyone for your kind words, hugs and well wishes today. Had to go have my HBA1C repeated and although it's dropped from 6.1 to 5.9 its still in the pre-diabetic range. I have to get it at or under 5.7. I've scheduled another test for next month. I know I'm having it regularly but it's more important now for me than just getting medical insurance, its my health.

In other news, I'm 12dpo today, CD27 on a 25 day cycle. i O'd on cd 15 instead of 14. I usually have an 11 day LP so I'm not really considered late as yet. Got headaches yesterday and today and still no AF as yet, and trust me I'm checking every couple of minutes, I'm also really light headed and dehydrated....o well....hoping AF starts soon as the waiting is excruciating....funny thing is I have no desire to test....

Will respond better later but for right now just trying to make it through the day without a complete meltdown....love you all:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato said:


> Amber...that's the most heartbreaking and yet comforting encouraging story I've ever read....so many mixed emotions it ....surreal. I'm so encouraged by your strength...love you honey. i have a question....I know you always said you thought they were boys but maybe I missed it....where they confirmed as boys???
> Lots of :hugs:

That would have come with the genetic testing that we decided against, it's actually another reason we said no because by giving them genders, then would have come names, then identities personalities and we felt it would be harder to let go of, more to lose? Does that make sense? This way they will always be the twins the babies which somehow is more tolerable. Whenever I look at the scan I think girls. Truth is I will never know so the colour stone I will have for their ashes will be purple a mix of blue and pink.

Thanks Pato I'm really self concious of how it reads and unsure so that helps me, thank you. :hugs: I admire you also. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck Pato I hope you've been blessed <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - Sweetheart. Your story is so hauntingly beautiful. You put so much into words. You really are an artists regardless of the matter in your hands. You and DH are such strong and amazing people. I am so truly grateful for knowing you. You have been on my mind non-stop. I wish you did not have to feel the pain of the last few days and your beautiful babies were with us. I'm looking forward to your fertility specialist appointment. 

5Stars - I am very much hoping that you don't have an ectopic pregnancy my darling. You really don't need anymore bad news. Thinking of you. 

Busy  - Thank you. Unfortunately it's far from done. We have a plumber coming in tomorrow to get a portion done. We have dry rot on the deck railing and still need a specialist to make an assessment. The guy that came out today said the job was too big for him. There's still main line inspection to be done too... On Saturday we have a door guy coming to measure our closet doors. Ours are broken (from when we bought the house). On 4/20 we have professional closet installers putting in custom solutions in our reach in closet and baby V's closet. Feels like it's never ending... How are you my dear?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Been reading every day and my thoughts and prayers are with everyone. We have such an amazing and supportive group here and I feel so very lucky to know you all :hugs:.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Mrs Mb 

Thank you that's such a kind thing to say I just spoke from the heart and tried to get things in order in my mind and get it on paper as soon as possible really. I don't really know how it reads. I just hope I'm not too clinical, too personal, too much. I just jot it down the best I could with tears in my eyes the whole time. It was extremely therapeutic because now I know all the details are out I can let go of them swirling in my mind. I'm glad I have funny memories too thinking I was some sort of Queen elsa. Lol I also found out why I was trying to "tell" the whole ward. Apparently one of the ladies said in private conservation "I will tell her now" that's all I picked up on and I thought they meant me )they didn't ) so I said "tell me?! You won't tell me, I'll tell you! I'll tell you and you and you and you!" While pointing at them one by one from behind my curtain. Oh dear I can't help but laugh and see where my daughter gets her inner diva from! Lol xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars worried about you love. Xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning everyone, sorry I didn't get back with you guys yesterday but I had class right after my apt....Sorry to keep you ladies waiting but all is well...My Dr is not worried about the one day cycle, she said it could be the results from my surgery....She calmed me and said we will make sure everything is well next Tuesday when I have my HSG....she told me if everything is fine we will go ahead and start clomid....I was so shocked and excited at the same time....I talked to my husband after I got out of class last night and asked how he feels about moving forward with TTC and he said he is fine with it :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:...he has been extremely nice this week and even apologized for the things he said and how he's been acting...Oh did I tell you guys that we have our first marriage counseling apt next month....yes I been praying to God all week and look like things are really starting to improve...I know that my husband has a lot of hurt that happened before me and he never dealt with it...hopefully and prayerfully we are on the road to recovery now....

Amber im ok love, im honored that you are taking time from what you are dealing with to worry about me...you are a remarkable woman and im glad that we have crossed paths...

All of you ladies are a blessing in my life and I don't what I would have done this past year without you all...Can you believe it, it's been a whole year since I've joined you all and over a year that we have been trying...well im just glad that my issue has been fixed and we can finally see some light at the end of this tunnel...im excited and looking forward to my apt on Tuesday

Pato have you tested yet....hoping this is your month momma...you have been through so much and you deserve your rainbow baby.

Busy where are you with TTC

Muffin today is Friday and im looking forward to some test porn lol

Hope all the little mommas are doing well and I hope that the new borns are doing well with sleeping now lol
Everyone please have a happy easter!


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I join? :) Just a small background on me. I first joined BnB back in 2011 when I had a horrible ectopic loss. However, just one month after we conceived our now three year old daughter. I am 35, just have one tube left since the ectopic, and am on the last leg of my tww. This is our first try back at TTC for our last baby (#3) so I do not expect anything right away. I definitely feel like AF is coming on Wednesday! :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

:flower: Welcome Breaking. Wishing you the best and that your journey to #3 is short!
Our group is a little family whom welcomes all with open arms. We are here for each other through it all, both TTC related and non. I hope you find this group to be a loving, supporting place to go through your journey. 
:dust:


Amber- :hugs: 

5stars- wow.. sounds like maybe he had a little self realization? I hope counseling helps strengthen your marriage. I also hope your son is doing well and all goes well with your HSG.

Pato- so much :dust: girl! Perhaps your angel has sent you a gift. :hugs:


AFM- Exhausted from the nonstop of working. I haven't held my son for more than 3 or 4 hours since Sunday.. and when I did last night he cried and fussed. The moment my MIL took him, he settled. :cry: so.. yeah.. what a great feeling
Oh we got the results back from Sweet's stool sample. SEVERE dairy allergy. Normal test result range is like 164.9 and below. Sweet's was at 262.4! Got the news while at work at just.. it's been a hell of a week (my FIL lost his job the day after his birthday). Anyways... the formula he'll need is $30 for the largest can which is only a 1lb can which lasts roughly 3 days.. looking at easily spending $300 in his formula a month. 
With working I haven't been able to pump except once. I got maybe 5ml collectively after a 20 minute pump. Not that it matters because I'm struggling to find foods to eat that are dairy free. I also have to toss all the frozen BM I have in my freezer at home
TGIF ladies


----------



## Cornfieldland

Welcome Breakingdawn! When will you start testing?

5star's glad to hear things seem to be turning around for you and ur husband. I'm sure it was just a rough patch and he truly loves you. So glad it's not a tubal and u can move forward. 

Amber beautiful story and completely heart breaking, thinking of you :hugs:

Busy, to answer u, my gallbladder is staying put as far as I know, no stones or sludge, just inflamed from prego hormones. So hopefully it goes away. Hope you and ur family r well!


----------



## breakingdawn

To be honest I told myself I wouldn't test unless I was a day late this first go. Only because I think our odds of catching it first go are low. I may cave and test Tuesday morning though just so I can be prepared definitely for AF on Wednesday.


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies!

Amber I read your update yesterday and I couldn't find the words that I wanted to say. I was balling reading it and as I am typing this I have tears in my eyes. What you wrote was beautiful I don't think you could of written it any other way. I still can't believe that you are having to go through this it is so heartbreaking to me. I an so blessed to have met you through this forum(all of you ladies really) because you show me how we should be when faced with difficult situations. You are such a beautiful person inside and out and I truly hope you realize that! 

Pato how are you doing hun? You had a tough day yourself! I hope you are doing well and I hope that your beautiful angel brought you a little suprise!

5stars I am so glad to hear that your husband apologized and that you are going to counseling. I hope that your marriage grows stronger after having to go through this hard times! 

Welcome breaking dawn as many of the ladies has said that this group of women are amazing and very supportive no matter where you are in life. You will like it here! 

FLArmy I am really sorry to hear about Sweets severe milk allergy! I hope that WIC can help cover the formula that way you and DH aren't worried about having to cover that cost by yourself. 

As for you other lovely ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I can't believe we are going to be on labor watch soon for some more FAB babies! I am so excited!


----------



## ccoastgal

Just a brief update about me I feel like I look like a whale... I am only 17 weeks but look like I should be 7 months... I also felt Georgia literally kick me three times yesterday I have felt the flutters before but these were what felt like little thuds in my uterus so I think it was her. :haha: I also bought a doppler and we were able to hear her HB. The heart rate itself was perfect but it seemed faint when we found it so I am hoping that she is really down deep or that the doppler isn't the best. Have any of you ladies experienced that?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - You are amazing :) You have a beautiful family and I know your rainbow is on the horizon. 

5Stars - So glad you're ok. What a scare! I am also very happy to hear that your DH is coming around and you guys are starting therapy. He hasn't dealt with his issues and he's taking it out on you. I'm sorry my dear but I hope that it will just keep getting better. 

BreakingDawn - Welcome! Please join us. This Sometimes I can hear the heartbeat very clearly and so loud it's thundering. Other times it's very muffled. It depends on the position of the baby. For me the baby hides behind the anterior placenta too.is the most amazing group of cheerleaders you'll ever find!

CCoast - Haha! I hear you on feeling like and looking like a whale. I have had similar experience with the Doppler. 

AFM:  - Here's that 20 week picture I took on Tuesday. I am bigger than some of you on labor watch, lol. It's all good though. As long as baby V is happy and healthy so am I!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## muffinbabes4

Welcome breaking dawn! &#9825; 

5stars! That brought tears to my eyes, I'm so glad dh is doing better and I'm so very much hoping and praying everything is great for you 2 . :hugs: 

Afm: 9 dpo was thinking about testing today, but I'm kinda getting to the point of ... im tired of seeing neg. ..lol... I mean, my time will come, if it's supposed to, but.. idk... I guess I just don't feel like crying today. :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. :) Seems like a very supportive group!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb I luv luv luv that adorable bumpy!!!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## ccoastgal

Ms. MB your bump is adorable. I am about the same as you maybe a little smaller and I'm will only be 18 weeks in two days. But I agree as long as baby is healthy I will be happy.


----------



## ccoastgal

Muffin I was waiting for test porn but I completely understand. Negatives are hard to see. Just know that we are here no matter what you decide to do whether it is test or not. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm sorry about baby sweets allergy! Poor thing :( I really hope you can get some financial aid for that formula. Where's the easy button?!

Mrs MB cute bump! Definitely pregnat :)

Muffin I hear ya on testing early, maybe it's best to wait until after is a day late? But so hard to wait : / 
I hope you have a good long weekend. 

Ccostal I'm with the girls, it depends on baby's position. Sometimes it seems like they are at the surface and sometimes they are hiding. I'm sure ur not a whale. ..quit yet ; ) Some people are just now figuring our I'm pregnant at 35wks. ...but I feel huge.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I came on this when I was reading https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/video-hypoallergenic-baby-formula/ I'm not sure if it's something you want to consider doing but I'm guessing it may be a cheaper option... Otherwise, yeah, there really isn't anything on the market that's not costing an arm and a leg. I hope WIC will help.

Thank you for the bump comments ladies :) I gave up on hiding it all together... In other news... my stupid cervix is acting up again - wiped pink once... I think I've now tied it down to blood pressure. I am hypotensive (low blood pressure) and always have been. Any spike in blood pressure will give me a headache. I think the pink is my cervix's headache when blood pressure rises...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb should you go in just incase luv? 
I'm sure it's just what you said. But better safe &#9825;

Here's something for that cervix :trouble: :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I hope everyone enjoys easter weekend &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - bring on that bat! No more pink and the doctor told me unless it's actual bleeding accompanied by cramping it's not a cause for alarm...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Popping in to wish everyone a nice Easter weekend. Hoping one of these days I can reply to everyone individually like usual but at least I'm able to read every day. DD1 has been sick, she has an ear infection and on top of that got food poisoning yesterday so definitely feeling the craziness of having two kids lately. The honeymoon phase of her having a new baby sister seems to be over for her and now she is feeling sad about not getting the same kind of attention from me. It's rough but we will get thru it :). 

As usual lots of :dust: for those waiting to O and waiting to test!


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB Oh goodness that is a lot. A few years ago our roof was ripped off by a tornado and then flooded from the rain. We still have a few rooms left to renovate so I get the frustration. I hope the work is going smoothly and you aren't running into a lot of problems and extra expense. Your bump is gorgeous, you are far from being huge. Praying that cervix of yours settles down.

5Stars Praise the Lord! so thankful hun :hugs: Continued prayers for you and hubby's relationship as well as for your son.

Welcome Breakingdawn :wave: Wishing you a speedy, sticky BFP :dust:

FLArmy I'm so sorry. Praying that time seems to fly while you are finishing up your seasonal work. Oh, there are loads of ladies that would love your donation of breastmilk. Sometimes the NICU will take it, or a lot of places have an online donation group like Eats for Feets or human Milk for Human Babies. Maybe look into that, I'm sure it would be a huge help to another mum out there. :winkwink:

Corn, gotcha...in that case I hope it doesn't give you anymore trouble once LO arrives.

ccoast yay for baby flutters! Love the name Georgia as well <3

muffin I feel the same way luv, early testing is for the birds :hugs: Good luck lovely!

Awww Disney you poor thing, that's rough. I hope everyone recovers from food poisoning and that you are able to steal away some precious time with DD1 every once in awhile.

AFM:

Spoiler
this weekend stirs up a lot of different emotions. DD3's twin passed away on DD1's birthday and I still wrestle with how to handle it, and Easter just so happens to fall on that same day this year. In a way it's been a good thing as I've stayed busy making plans. But it also leaves very little room for grieving or remembering in any way. As far as where we are at TTC, we're just not preventing. We are being laid back about things, I keep track of when AF visits but that's it. My OB put me on baby aspirin and said to call for an appointment once I get a BFP or have had 3 cycles since MC (whichever happens first).

Happy Easter to those of you that celebrate!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm not posting much as I don't have much to say. I just wanted to come on today to say how incredibly thankful I am to have such an amazing husband at my every needing moment. He's so strong, hurting with me and were supporting eachother but I'm so thankful for him. I'm thankful for my children I can't imagine the loneliness parents face when they suffer loss after loss with no children to lift their spirits. I keep reminding myself I'm incredibly blessed and reminding myself to be gentle and kind. They have one mummy and they need me. Sometimes I feel snappy or intolerant to their whining shouting and noises when they argue over what seems like petty things but I'm learning to take a deep breath and love them. They are people they had expectations and they are hurting too and maybe that's how they are processing their feelings that way. Who am I to punish them for that?! We went shopping yesterday to get out of the house as Soon as I walked in I was faced with twins in a double pram. I remember swiftly turning around bursting into tears as I walked off head down and just a feeling of wanting to run. My hubby held me and we continued of course I saw tonnes of lovely babies and that didn't bother me it was just like someone was trying to hurt me that the first thing I saw was those adorable twin babies. 

Yikes I had more to say than I thought. 

The pain is worse than what I read online. I'm wondering if it's because they were so big? My op lasted 90 mins and I read online most take between 10-30 mins. My hips and pelvis is sore and it's still sore down there too. I'm not going into anymore than that. Loads of love to you all


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Scrap all that. Milk came in after my shower. Just why?!?!?! I have my nephews birthday party in an hour too and don't want to go. I feel selfish. I haven't mentioned that my only and best friend is terminating her pregnancy next week too. So there's that. Just give me a break!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Amber, I'm so sorry :( i think my DnC lasted about 45mins and my baby was around 12weeks, so maybe with two that makes since. Also my milk came in after I showered and I just burst into tears, it seems so cruel. It's such torture, and I'm sorry you are going through that now, but glad you have a good support system with ur husband. I had a funeral to go to right after mine and it was very hard to get through. Sending you lots of hugs , if you can't handle the birthday party don't feel bad, you are going through so much tight now. Sorry about ur friends abortion....that's a hard one to deal with right now too....just too much :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy you are always so sweet and thoughtful, I hope you can have a good weekend with your family despite it all and find time to remember and grieve in your own way. I planted bulbs out front that are suppose to bloom on the due date month, so we shall see if they come back this year. As mothers we always remember xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you corn I'm sorry you understand this pain and sorry for your loss and experience too. Thank you for sharing it's made me feel less alone. I've eaten nothing but a yogurt and hand full of crisps in three days any tips for breaking the cycle of not being able to eat? Xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh Amber you are in my thoughts and prayers luv &#9825; :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of hugs all around!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy Easter my luvs I hope everyone is having a wonderful day &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## breakingdawn

11 DPO here and I'm extremely dizzy and nauseous. I think it's a bit early for that though since my hcg wouldn't be high at all. Not sure what's going on. :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

breaking, you never know! it is possible if you implanted at like 6dpo. :dust:

Happy Easter ladies whom celebrate


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking, test!!! &#9825; some people are sensitive as soon as hcg starts they get nauseous.

I'm 11 dpo today too btw ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Gl lady's :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok I may be out? I don't know? Like I said, around 11 DPO, I went to the bathroom and noticed an odd brownish stuff in underwear and then when I went to the bathroom. It was a fairly light color. I know implantation generally can occur 6-12 DPO so that means I am still in that window. I hope AF is not starting this early though! She is not due until Wednesday!! :( It definitely was an odd color and after wiping multiple times, it was gone. Sorry for the TMI, I guess if it comes back I will know it is likely normal AF spotting. I have no cramping right now.


----------



## FLArmyWife

breaking, you'll quickly learn there isn't much tmi here lol. 

Hopefully it isn't AF. 
I am in the same boat with questionable confusing spotting


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh. No fun. I just don't want to have an early AF and be all messed up for my next cycle! I guess if this is early AF I will be ordering some dumb ovulation tests for next month.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Do you temp?


----------



## breakingdawn

I don't temp. I have not done anything this past cycle to really check for ovulation or anything. Pretty sure I am out. Still having brown spotting when I go to the bathroom. Definitely looks like old blood but I am sure AF will come on in the next day or two. I hate that it is so early. Bummed.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry.


----------



## breakingdawn

You guys I am freaking out. I know you are not suppose to go back and check a test after 10 minutes but I did, now I see something!????


----------



## Cornfieldland

Breaking can you post a pic of the test?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes pic of test? And how long did you wait?


----------



## breakingdawn

It was maybe an hour wait time? But the line is not thin in person and it does seem to have some of the pink/purple color in it.


----------



## breakingdawn

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







test3-27.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## FLArmyWife

I definitely see it breaking! I say test with FMU and don't check after the 10 min mark



Hoppy Easter Ladies
 



Attached Files:







Easter.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## breakingdawn

I am really going to see if I can hold out until Wednesday morning at least. That is the day AF is due. That way I really know whether it is real or just these dumb cheap tests. :haha: Either way I am totally okay but I would like to get an answer as to why I have been dizzy and nauseous all day long!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

With this pregnancy I had the same faint line on the same test after checking it two hours later, the next day I tested with a frer and got my BFP so it's possible :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I may try and see if I can get my hands on a FRER before Wednesday morning. That would be the end all be all one way or the other.


----------



## pinkpassion

Breakingdawn that's definitely positive!!! Bfp, congrats!!!!

Sorry I'm just dropping by for a few minutes, I'm reading but can't reply much right now. I'm having a really bad day! I'll post more later but for now I'm going to bed!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies I was a member of this thread quite a while back, well after ttc for a whole 21 months today we finally got our BFP!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Pretty sure it was just an evap. Tons of cramping this morning and back pain and had a little light brown cm first thing when I went to the bathroom and wiped. Better luck next month! :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Keep us posted Breakingdawn!

Mumof5 huge congrats! You certainly have waited a long time for this!! 21 months wow! Guess you will be a mum of 7 now ;) 

Pink I'm sorry you had Bad day! I hope everything is ok :( 

Flarmy I hope u are hanging in there! 

Muffin thinking of you! Hope u had a good weekend with ur kids and hope af stays away!


----------



## breakingdawn

For added torture my friend messed with the lighting on my nasty evap photo. Hey, I can pretend worst case! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







12921024_1590313714620007_2095988504_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

It could be a evap or a chemical pregnancy if it's not a BFP, guess you will find out by Wednesday. I never had a evap on those


----------



## breakingdawn

The problem is I went back and looked an hour later. :( Oops.


----------



## pinkpassion

I never had an evap on those either and I've used a crap load of them. In the early days they do take longer to show. I'm still saying bfp! You should test again!!


----------



## breakingdawn

In every other thread everyone is saying evap and to never look an hour later, LOL. I don't know. It sure feels like AF is coming though and the off and on light brown spotting is weird. It is mixed in with CM it seems. I am going to do it tomorrow morning with FMU since these tests are apparently not that great and if I see a line within the time frame I will buy a FRER.


----------



## Disneymom1129

breakingdawn said:


> Here it is

Definitely see it, but it's possible it's an evap. I hope it isn't though! Good luck


FLArmyWife said:


> I definitely see it breaking! I say test with FMU and don't check after the 10 min mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hoppy Easter Ladies

Sweets is so sweet <3. Ellie is wearing that same sleeper! Except in pink of course. 


pinkpassion said:


> Breakingdawn that's definitely positive!!! Bfp, congrats!!!!
> 
> Sorry I'm just dropping by for a few minutes, I'm reading but can't reply much right now. I'm having a really bad day! I'll post more later but for now I'm going to bed!!

Hope all is well :hugs:


MUMOF5 said:


> Hi ladies I was a member of this thread quite a while back, well after ttc for a whole 21 months today we finally got our BFP!!

Yay congrats!! :happydance: I remember you :)

Amber thinking of you still :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I'm sorry you weren't having a good day! What happened? Are you better?

FLArmy - Sweets is absolutely precious!!!

Amber - Thinking of you and your family lovely lady. You were on my mind all weekend.

Muffin - How's it going missy? 

BreakingDawn - Hope that test turns positive! I'm not good at calling evaps but I am definitely seeing something on that test!

Mummof5  - Huge congrats. How far along are you?

AFM: This morning I had to make myself a sandwich at 7am, lol. To make matters even better I ate it while I was driving to work I was so hungry :wacko:


----------



## MUMOF5

Mrs. MB said:


> Pink - I'm sorry you weren't having a good day! What happened? Are you better?
> 
> FLArmy - Sweets is absolutely precious!!!
> 
> Amber - Thinking of you and your family lovely lady. You were on my mind all weekend.
> 
> Muffin - How's it going missy?
> 
> BreakingDawn - Hope that test turns positive! I'm not good at calling evaps but I am definitely seeing something on that test!
> 
> Mummof5  - Huge congrats. How far along are you?
> 
> AFM: This morning I had to make myself a sandwich at 7am, lol. To make matters even better I ate it while I was driving to work I was so hungry :wacko:

Thank you. Going by my dates I'm 4w 4d xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Mrs. MB said:


> Pink - I'm sorry you weren't having a good day! What happened? Are you better?
> 
> FLArmy - Sweets is absolutely precious!!!
> 
> Amber - Thinking of you and your family lovely lady. You were on my mind all weekend.
> 
> Muffin - How's it going missy?
> 
> BreakingDawn - Hope that test turns positive! I'm not good at calling evaps but I am definitely seeing something on that test!
> 
> Mummof5  - Huge congrats. How far along are you?
> 
> AFM: This morning I had to make myself a sandwich at 7am, lol. To make matters even better I ate it while I was driving to work I was so hungry :wacko:

Thank you! But I think it was just a CRAZY evap line! Test today is stark white. But it is okay. :) I will probably order woof's for next month just to see when O is... we are not really TRYING this month. That is why I was so shocked at the dumb evap line!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs I hope everyone is doing good. And had a wonderful/beautiful Easter weekend. &#9825;&#9825;

Afm: still haven't tested ... cheers , & extra back pats to muffin!!! :haha: seriously though, I'm 12 dpo today, and crampy a little. Just waiting it out.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I hope your day gets better luv! 

Huge congratulations mumof5! How sweet &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; h&h &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mumof5 huge congrats!!

Breaking you will know soon enough. I hate testing time, so many questions & uncertainty! 

Muffin I'm super impressed!! No way I could wait any longer. I always tested super early :haha: 

I hope all you lovelies had a nice Easter. 

Things are crazy around here. Everything is in the new house but we're only somewhat unpacked and it's driving me crazy. Paxton is struggling to gain weight :( his dr is on my butt and I caved and have started giving him some formula with every feeding. I'm still trying to get my supply up so I can go back to exclusively breastfeeding. We worked so hard to get the hang of it. I can't quit now!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Don't quit hopeful! My dr. Told me the same... but I didn't do it, and he wasn't starving at all, and my milk increased, then he turned into a butterball, I think they base weights and gaining on the majority which are bottle fed babies, and I believe they gain weight quicker. 
Just my opinion. Just do your best and go by instinct love. Your doing great either way! Don't give up!
& I will add if you have to supplement it is ok luv!! &#9825;

Btw.. it's hard not to test if af doesn't show tomorrow I'm caving! :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi luvs I hope everyone is doing good. And had a wonderful/beautiful Easter weekend. &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Afm: still haven't tested ... cheers , & extra back pats to muffin!!! :haha: seriously though, I'm 12 dpo today, and crampy a little. Just waiting it out.

12 DPO and you've still not tested?! Holy cow you need an award! Ahh I'm excited now and will be stalking tomorrow for test porn!


.hopeful.one. said:


> Mumof5 huge congrats!!
> 
> Breaking you will know soon enough. I hate testing time, so many questions & uncertainty!
> 
> Muffin I'm super impressed!! No way I could wait any longer. I always tested super early :haha:
> 
> I hope all you lovelies had a nice Easter.
> 
> Things are crazy around here. Everything is in the new house but we're only somewhat unpacked and it's driving me crazy. Paxton is struggling to gain weight :( his dr is on my butt and I caved and have started giving him some formula with every feeding. I'm still trying to get my supply up so I can go back to exclusively breastfeeding. We worked so hard to get the hang of it. I can't quit now!

There's no shame in supplementing! But definitely keep up the good work with nursing. As long as he's content and having enough pees and poops then he's doing great. 

AFM had my 6 week pp check today. All is healed well and I decided to avoid birth control since I'm nursing. Ellie is doing well, we had the stomach flu go around our house over the weekend so I was (am) scared to death she would catch it. But so far so good. We weighed her the other day and she's up to 10 lbs! Doesn't surprise me since she's on the boob 24/7.

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cd1 12 day lp , it'll happen when it happens &#9825;&#9825;

I'll check in later gators! I have to go down & do paperwork for new house.

I hope all my luvs have a wonderful day.
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies hope all is well, just stopping by to say that I will update you all after my 1:00 HSG apt....my nerves are not as bad as I thought they would be....praying for some good news....Lord knows I need it :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

BreakingDawn and Muffin sorry AF got you ladies....We all have next cycle :hugs:

Amber thinking about you hun :hugs:

Mumof5 huge congrats


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I'm sorry love... 
Hope things go well for the new house!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry muffin :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Sorry muffin! You did so well not to test, I hope all goes well with the new house and this month is a fresh new start for you x


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - Did you have a chat with DH about that secret vasectomy? I'm sorry it's CD1 but hopefully the house will be ready soon and you'll be preggers.

Hopeful - Moving is stressful in and of itself, let alone with an infant! You're a rock star for handling it all!

5Stars - My thoughts are with you darling. Will be waiting for your update!


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars :hugs:
Hopeful it's so nice to hear from you! I was just thinking about you, moving and buying a house is stressful enough, plus a new baby! Things will get easier soon! Hope u get some rest :) 

So I've been having a lot of pressure, and shooting pains in my crotch latley, it's getting painful to sit. Not to mention ever since I got constipated a few weeks ago my ass has been on fire constantly with shooting pains! I've had some bleeding and pain with bowl movements but not the constant stinging...dang! I think he's moved down to launch position too because his little feet are in my ribs instead of on the side. Hoping he will make his exit in two weeks. Appt tomorrow so I will ask about possibility of inducing me around 38weeks with my gall bladder and BP issues and find out if I have group b strep too...yay.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> 5stars :hugs:
> Hopeful it's so nice to hear from you! I was just thinking about you, moving and buying a house is stressful enough, plus a new baby! Things will get easier soon! Hope u get some rest :)
> 
> So I've been having a lot of pressure, and shooting pains in my crotch latley, it's getting painful to sit. Not to mention ever since I got constipated a few weeks ago my ass has been on fire constantly with shooting pains! I've had some bleeding and pain with bowl movements but not the constant stinging...dang! I think he's moved down to launch position too because his little feet are in my ribs instead of on the side. Hoping he will make his exit in two weeks. Appt tomorrow so I will ask about possibility of inducing me around 38weeks with my gall bladder and BP issues and find out if I have group b strep too...yay.

The shooting pains and pressure in the vag are normal for the last month of pregnancy especially after they've dropped, it's super annoying. Do you maybe have a hemorrhoid(s) that could explain the fire bum? Ahh when you say two weeks that is sooo close. Can't wait to see your little guy!


----------



## NightFire598

Hi all, not sure if I've posted in here before but I read the posts all the time. Amber, very sorry for you!

I have a question for anyone who's been pregnant...do any of you remember having a bbt dip but still ending up pregnant? AF was due yesterday but as of 10 minutes ago she hasn't shown up. Just checked cp and it's high and closed..I think (still figuring that out). Bbt dropped at 8dpo and then went way up at 9 dpo. Today at 13 dpo it went down .5 or so...it's my first month temping so I'm not sure if that's normal for me or not. Just thought I'd get some insight. Test this morning was inconclusive. I kinda see a vvvvfl but I wouldn't bet on it. This is now cd27 of a normally 25 day cycle. Any insight is appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - I'm sorry! Baby boy is a handful before he's even here. For what it's worth I had a lovely bout with hemorrhoids myself last week. Bleeding just stopped yesterday. Pain and discomfort were definitely sucky. The first night I couldn't even really sleep. I hope he's ready in two weeks and makes a grand entrance so your insides can get a break.

NightFire - Hello and welcome! I never tempted but from what I know there's a temp dip at the time of implantation. I'm sure more experienced ladies will have more to share. Do you want to post your test for us to take a look at?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

.


----------



## NightFire598

Mrs. MB said:


> Corn - I'm sorry! Baby boy is a handful before he's even here. For what it's worth I had a lovely bout with hemorrhoids myself last week. Bleeding just stopped yesterday. Pain and discomfort were definitely sucky. The first night I couldn't even really sleep. I hope he's ready in two weeks and makes a grand entrance so your insides can get a break.
> 
> NightFire - Hello and welcome! I never tempted but from what I know there's a temp dip at the time of implantation. I'm sure more experienced ladies will have more to share. Do you want to post your test for us to take a look at?

I posted it here earlier: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images241328

There's like a shadow line or somethin but I'm not calling it positive


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn.. I'm sorry. hope you get relief soon when a healthy boy comes 

amber hun, Sorry haven't replied to your pm.. hope you're doing ok.. did you post and then erase?

Nightfire, I only temped for about 3 months so I'm no expert.. and I tried to look at your test pic but the link kept saying unauthorized


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is here for me! I'm out for March.


----------



## NightFire598

FLArmyWife said:


> Corn.. I'm sorry. hope you get relief soon when a healthy boy comes
> 
> amber hun, Sorry haven't replied to your pm.. hope you're doing ok.. did you post and then erase?
> 
> Nightfire, I only temped for about 3 months so I'm no expert.. and I tried to look at your test pic but the link kept saying unauthorized

Odd. Should be attached now thoigh
 



Attached Files:







20160329_062951-1-1_opt.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 36


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm sorry breakingdawn :( 

I see it nightfire! 
Can't wait to see your morning frer!


I need to play catch up :( 

Well dh has me bummed out , with all this house stuff Goin on he is trying to put baby making on hold...I mean he was nice about it.. but geez... well .. I don't know what it matters... no luck every cycle now anyways? :haha: ... So why would he feel the need to make things worse? :trouble: 

Well ladies..I guess I'll go back to no opk and the p/o method... ill be pregnant again for sure real soon :rofl: well I mean I did have a few that way!! 
Oh well lord, I hope my luvs are having a great night! XXXXXXXX 

Ill catch up tomorrow afternoon. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## NightFire598

Woke up this morning with no blood in my panties but some light pink when I wiped...think the witch is getting me 2 days late. Took a cheapie this morning but pretty much threw it away when I saw pink. Didn't bother looking at it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry about AF ladies.. I'm there with you.. only had a 10 day break between her visits :(

it's hump day.. we can do this.. we can get through the week

nightfire, I feel like I see something. GL and hope to see a blaring bfp with fmu today!
oops.. looks like we posted at the same time. FX she doesn't actually show and it is just some spotting. we've had lots of girls spot early in pregnancy


----------



## NightFire598

FLArmyWife said:


> sorry about AF ladies.. I'm there with you.. only had a 10 day break between her visits :(
> 
> it's hump day.. we can do this.. we can get through the week
> 
> nightfire, I feel like I see something. GL and hope to see a blaring bfp with fmu today!
> oops.. looks like we posted at the same time. FX she doesn't actually show and it is just some spotting. we've had lots of girls spot early in pregnancy

Tmi coming sorry: when I put the tampon in there was cry cm on the tube. I don't check cp figuring I'm bleeding so it has to be low and open right? Ugh I don't want this to be af. New vein appeared last night in my left Breast. Thought it was another sign


----------



## FLArmyWife

nightfire- I wouldn't call yourself out yet until you get an actual flow. FX and :dust: hun


----------



## NightFire598

Thank you. Checked cp and it still hard to reach and swollen...any clue what that means?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I personally don't as I never checked cp but hope it is promising


----------



## ccoastgal

Good Morning Ladies!

Welcome to all the new ladies and I'm sorry to all who the :witch: got this month!

Amber how are you doing hun? 

Pink are you ok? 

Flarmy how is sweets doing now that he switched formulas?

5stars If I remember correctly your HSG appointment is today correct? If so I hope it all went well and it helps you get pregnant next month that would be awesome!

Mrs. MB how are you feeling?

Corn I can't believe you are almost there and in 2 weeks time we could be waiting to see another Fab baby I am so excited!

All my other lovely ladies I hope that you are all doing well!

AFM I have been having decent back pain and this morning my inner thighs and groin have felt like I did squats which I obviously have not :haha:. I have my doctor appt tomorrow so I will talk to her about that. Other than that the occasional getting sick in the morning and heartburn everything is great. I am also feeling Georgia a lot more which is awesome. Although some part of me wondering if that really is her because I am feeling her a decent amount through the day... I thought I was too early for that.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I'm hoping I can join you here? I was silently stalking awhile back when i was still WTT but lost track of the thread. Found it again now that I'm finally trying and would love to join in! 

1st cycle TTC #2. 8 dpo and had negative tests the last 2 days. Its so early though that I'm not concerned. We were supposed to wait one more cycle but DH changed his mind on O day and said we could go this month. So only DTD once around O but still in with a shot! AF due from the 3rd-5th but I'm being a POAS addict this cycle :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

my anxiety is going to be the death of me today


----------



## Disneymom1129

Welcome new ladies and lots of :dust: 

Muffin is he open to NTNP?

FLArmy stay strong! :hugs: I could never work at a theme park during spring break... Yikes! You're awesome.

Stomach flu spread like a wildfire thru my family. I am almost baffled. My daughter gave it to _seven_ people (all unfortunately my immediate family.) Even my brother's girlfriend got it. I feel super guilty. She wasn't around them until after she was feeling better so goes to show how contagious it was. Ellie was the only one who didn't get it (yay breastfeeding!) Well that's what I've been dealing with.. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Flarmy I hope everything is ok! :hugs: 

Hi kksy!! Welcome gl to you !


----------



## NightFire598

Well I think I'm out. I think it's getting to heavy to still be spotting. Still dizzy and have a headache. Unless I'm one of those that can have their period and still be pregnant I either had a chemical or the test yesterday was negative. Hopefully be back in about 2 weeks. 

Crushed to say the least.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Disneymom1129

So sorry NightFire :hugs:. That :witch: has made way too many unwanted visits this week! :trouble:


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies...dropping by to say :hi: and welcome to all the new ladies...:dust: and GL to you all. 

Flarmy is everything ok hun? sorry about your anxiety. Is Sweets doing better now on his new formula? Hope all is well.

Pink...how are you hun?

Corn...I'm sorry you're feeling firery hope baby kernel shows in two weeks so you can get some relief...and we can have another FAB baby to galk at:haha:

Muffin...sorry the witch got you....looking forward to that new baby soon:haha:

5Stars....how are you and how was your appointment....

Mrs. MB....how are you doing?

Amber honey how are you doing as well:hugs:

Hope all my baby mommas are fine and all my little Princes and Princesses.

AFM...I'm CD6 today. I've had a headache since last Tuesday and nothing seems to help. Had a house guess last week and was super busy all weekend but really wasn't in the mood for any company so had to suck it up and be a gracious hostess. Anxiety is really kicking in and I'm fighting the urge to be totally depressed. Anyways...I'm gonna be just fine, just need this pressure in my head to let up bc its now hurting all my teeth...uuurrggghhh.
Well that's enough about me.

Hope you ladies have an awesome week.:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato :hugs: wish I could give you a big hug and just sit and chat and have some tea and cookies. I'm sorry ur so stressed/depressed :( Here for you if you need anything.

Disney you poor thing! I'm so glad baby didn't get the flu, it's so scary when they r sick. Hopefully everyone is on the mend.

Ccoastal I'm sure you feel that little girl jumping around, she's probably bouncing off the walls :) 18wks is far enough to feel all that for sure!

Muffin :hugs: I'm sorry sweetie, he's probably just stressed with all the house stuff. Maybe he just needs a bit of time to let things settle down a bit.

FLArmy hope things are ok.....sorry u r stressed! It never ends does it?

Pink thinking of you :hugs:

AFm...had my 36week check up. My Dr is one if those that's nice but very direct and sure of herself. She us not concerned about my riding BP because it's controlled with medication and doesn't seem to care that I'm in pain everyday with my gallbladder. I'm just hoping it doesn't rupture or something and become a emergency. Anyways she's not totally on board with inducing me but agreed that she would check my cervix the next two weeks and if it's dilating then we can discuss induction at 38weeks. She agrees I have Cholestasis of pregnancy but not sever, but that has the increased risk of still birth and meconium if I go full term. So....I don't want to risk his health and mine by going to 40weeks. She says induction has increased c section risk if I'm not ready...but I've been induced 2x at 37,39 wks with no problems. Anyways...taking it a week at a time...oh and I have group b strep...again :( had it with number one.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone, I haven&#8217;t been following sorry; We&#8217;ve taken a few days to gather ourselves. 

I did write a little post regarding a recovery issue I had but quickly decided to just phone the ward instead and have a chat with the doctor. 

I can see in the last few pages I&#8217;ve been asked about and I wanted to say I&#8217;m fine. Tomorrow we get to go and say our last goodbyes before the babies are cremated and then the following day we are going on a little 4 day break to celebrate my sons 11th birthday! He&#8217;s so big! 

My husband and I are doing really well too, we have our little moments and we just hold each other and draw strength from each other. Our kids have been amazing too. <3 

I don&#8217;t know where this strength has come from but we are doing very well. This morning we led holding hands in bed and my milk started to leak and I had a little cry and said I just want a baby to stick on my boob and a wept a little. He held me so tight and said he&#8217;s open to trying again which is lovely. I want to have some tests done first but it&#8217;s great to know he&#8217;s on board if I should decide that. 
When he holds me tight I feel like nothing can get to me I feel so safe and loved and that means the world to me. It&#8217;s hard to put into words. I just wanted to touch base with you all give you all my love and let you all know that I&#8217;m strong :) <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber thank you for the update. I'm glad you have such a wonderful husband that makes such a difference. Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey there ladies. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I have been reading and checking on everyone. We had a cold hit our house this past week. It has not been fun. Even Memphis got it! &#128557; I took all three kids to the dr yesterday and luckily there are no infections. They all seem to be getting slowly better. On the plus side, I found out that Memphis weighs 9lbs 14.5oz! She's getting a little chunky! Lol. 

Amber I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better. It's so wonderful that your husband is so supportive and that you have a very strong relationship. I think about you all the time and truly hope you are well. 

Flarmy I hope Sweets is doing better on his new formula! Did wic end up covering it? 

Disney so sorry you guys all got sick! It's so rough when you have a lo to care for when you feel lousy! Hope you are doing better! 

Sorry to all that had the witch come. Hoping this next month brings more fab BFPs!

We are taking Memphis on her first road trip this weekend. It's only about three hours away, but nervous about how she will do. We are going to my youngest sister's last cheering state competition. Hoping the trip goes smoothly. 

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....sorry that I didn't post on Tuesday after my procedure, I was trying to deal with the emotions...I also had an allergic reaction to the dye b/c Im allergic to shellfish (shrimp) and I told her that but she thought that everything would be ok...After the 2nd bottle of dye kept coming out she stopped the procedure...The dye wouldn't stay in ladies...it didn't even get passed my uterus so it could go down to my tubes...so at this point she doesn't know if my left tube is back open or if there is some scar tissue there...My emotions have been all over the place...she offered us two options...Take clomid starting with my next cycle or do Laparoscopic surgery...At first I was just emotional and out of it so we went with the clomid....well yesterday she called to check on me and I was already in the office because I was waiting on some paperwork I needed and she didn't know I was there....she took me in her office and we talked again and the conclusion is, she doesn't think that my mind will be at ease so she will go ahead and do the Laparoscopic surgery on next Friday the 8th....Ladies emotionally im drained but on the other hand I will know right away what is going on if anything....My husband and all of my friends think im fine...80% of me thinks im ok too b/c this is the same hospital that couldn't do the HSG on me the very 1st time I had it done....I went to the fertility dr the 2nd time and that's how they were able to determined that I had a blocked left tube....I think that the hospital equipment is old and out dated so that's why im thinking everything is ok but just to put my mind at ease we will do the surgery next Friday....The procedure itself will take about 40 mins and I will have the results whenI wake up! Ladies can you say an emotional rollercoaster :cry::cry::cry:...I just want to know if im going to be able to give my husband a baby...im ok with leaving the timing up to God but I just wanna be sure everything is ok you know!

Please forgive me if I seem a little selfish and haven't read any updates from you guys but right now I just wanna be fixed :cry::cry::cry:...I've never had any problems getting pregnant and Im just not use to all of these procedures....So I will update you guys when I know something different...oh yea im in my fertile window this week and she told us not to get pregnant before the procedure :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: Well lady listen here, if we get pregnant then hey it was meant to be...We made sure to have :sex: this morning and we will see what happens....im not sure when I will be ovulating but from the pains probably today or tomorrow!

Hope all of you are doing awesome sauce lol :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovely Ladies!!!

NightFire - I'm so sorry the witch got you. We'll be cheering for you next cycle! I got pregnant on cycle 6 (5th after first AF after getting off BCP). 

Muffin - Hmmm... Maybe NTNP and P/O is your way... I think you said that all four of the kids were conceived that way? Maybe DH does his best work that way :shrug:

Kksy9b - Welcome :flower:. Glad to have you. You'll fit right in with the POAS addicts and other obsessive behaviors :haha: 

FLArmy - Darling, what's going on with your anxiety? Did something happen?

Tie - Sorry about the cold! Poor babies! Keeping my fingers crossed for you for a good trip. Yay first road trip. We'll be expecting pictures!

Disney - Ouch! Stomach flu is a bitch... Don't feel bad - it spreads like wildfire. Your DD just happened to be the coal that sparked the family. 

Pato - Sweetie, I'm so sorry AF reared her ugly head yet again. That evil witch needs to finally understand she's not welcome. Wish I could give you a hug IRL... :hugs: I'm so sorry my dear.

5Stars - I'm so sorry your HSG didn't go as planned and you have to wait for the laparoscopic. I'm glad you're getting it done though! Will you still get Clomid after the procedure? Will it be a monitored or unmonitored cycle for you?

CCoast - So glad to hear that you're doing well and baby Georgia is being super active :happydance:

Corn - Sometimes I'm really blown away by how little doctors are concerned with anything unless you're pretty much on your death bed or require immediate surgical intervention. I can't wait to meet your baby and hear you're feeling better!

AFM: Good and busy. DH and I celebrated our 11 year anniversary yesterday with a very nice dinner out. I'm finally starting to feel Baby V!!!! I guess I actually started feeling her a teeny bit last week but wasn't believing it. She's surely moving around there and I'm so excited! I think because of the anterior placenta the kicks feel more like slides and pushes but it's so AWESOME!


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's Awesome Mes Mb :) so glad you can feel her, it's such a special feeling! Mine is really running out of room I feel like a alien could pop out at any moment ;) 
Congrats in 11years! You both must have been together since you were babies heheh.... I am thinking you are 25ish but I could be wrong! That's great :)


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome :hugs:

Amber- I'm so sorry hun that you are having to walk through this season of life. I'm so glad you have such a strong support in your husband

Pato- so sorry about the headaches...I used to get terrible migraines and you can't function when your head is so bad. I hope it eases up for you soon :flower:

Cornfield- hope your doctor listens to you and, as long as its safe for baby, makes your wishes her priority

Tie- hope your LO starts feeling better and does well on the roadtrip!

5star- I just want to give you a hug! So sorry you are dealing with fertility issues and pray the upcoming tests and procedures bring you a sticky bean:hugs::hugs:

Ms mb- happy anniversary! And awesome news about feeling the baby! That was definitely the best part and it just gets better as she gets bigger!

AFM, tested this morning with another bfn. I'm only 9dpo so it's still early. My cycles have been a bit erratic since weaning DS last September. Lots of anovulatory cycles and short LP. I'm on b6 and vitex, which is helping a lot. Last cycle my LP was only 8 days so I'm already better than last month (small victories). Nips are more sensitive today than yesterday and CM remains creamy. Really hoping it turns positive in the coming days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160331_075156.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you for your lovely words ladies I'll catch up when we are back from holiday. Tonight we visit the twins for the first and last time we have two little roses to put with them then they will go for cremation in the morning. I know they'll never truly be gone though how could they be. My hubby is amazing I'm trying to be there just as much for him too and count my blessings as I have many to count. Chat soon good luck to everyone ttc this month and ladies keep those babies on earth and I. Your tums nice and safe and loved xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've been absent.. I had to use the bat on dh :trouble: he's been rotten again!! We reached an ultimatum really, he needs help or we can't move forward, so he acknowledges that too. So I'm just hoping that he will do it!! I decided to focus on other things and let him make his choice. I can't fix him. I can't do the work for him , so I have to focus my energy on to other things! Now that I am through that I will go back and update myself on what's going on in our group!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber giving you lots of hugs and kisses....

Corn im glad everything checked out well with your Dr's visit...hoping everything is perfect with you and little man at your next visit as well

Tie hoping your road trip with Memphis is a very good one :hugs:

Mrs.MB yes we will get the clomid is everything is fine...My dr wants to go ahead and get this baby made lol...and im not sure what it means to have monitored or unmonitored cycles please forgive me...but I do know she said to start taking it on day 3 of my cycle and take it for 5 days...congrats also on your 11 years of bn married, that's awesome and it's wonderful to feel those kicks for the 1st time!

Hey kksy9b :wave: and thanks so much for your prayers and I hope by the end of the week you get your :bfp: as well 

Pato thinking about you everyday hun :hugs:

Muffin how are you my dear

Busy haven't heard from you in a while hope you are doing well hun!

Hey Coast thanks im hoping we get pregnant next month as well....I hope your Dr's apt goes well and im glad your are feeling your little Georgia moving around!

Awwwww Disney I really hopes everyone gets well very soon dear, my baby boy and the hubby have both bn dealing with allergies thispast week...here in SC this dang pollen is terrible...baby boy actually went to the dr yesterday and has the start of a sinus infection :dohh: so so glad that baby Ellie is not sick though that wold not be good!

Flarmy I hope your anxiety calms down soon, trust me I k now what it's like

Nightfire sorry about AF hun :hugs:

Pink im so sorry hun trust me I completely understand :hugs:

I hope I didn't forget about anyone...if I did please forgive me :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

ccoastgal said:


> AFM I have been having decent back pain and this morning my inner thighs and groin have felt like I did squats which I obviously have not :haha:. I have my doctor appt tomorrow so I will talk to her about that. Other than that the occasional getting sick in the morning and heartburn everything is great. I am also feeling Georgia a lot more which is awesome. Although some part of me wondering if that really is her because I am feeling her a decent amount through the day... I thought I was too early for that.

I hope your dr appointment goes well today, looking forward to an update :) I love feeling all the movements, so glad you are feeling her already! It can be completely normal to feel them often early I did with dd1 and this one :thumbup:



kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I'm hoping I can join you here? I was silently stalking awhile back when i was still WTT but lost track of the thread. Found it again now that I'm finally trying and would love to join in!
> 
> 1st cycle TTC #2. 8 dpo and had negative tests the last 2 days. Its so early though that I'm not concerned. We were supposed to wait one more cycle but DH changed his mind on O day and said we could go this month. So only DTD once around O but still in with a shot! AF due from the 3rd-5th but I'm being a POAS addict this cycle :)

Welcome!! Good luck and you are absolutely right, you are definitely in with a chance! I'll be watching for your tests :happydance:



FLArmyWife said:


> my anxiety is going to be the death of me today

:hugs: I'm so sorry.. I can totally relate , although we aren't going through the same things I just want you to know I'm thinking of you!!!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Stomach flu spread like a wildfire thru my family. I am almost baffled. My daughter gave it to _seven_ people (all unfortunately my immediate family.) Even my brother's girlfriend got it. I feel super guilty. She wasn't around them until after she was feeling better so goes to show how contagious it was. Ellie was the only one who didn't get it (yay breastfeeding!) Well that's what I've been dealing with.. Hope everyone is doing good.

I'm so sorry!! I hate stomach bugs!! I had 2 horrible stomach bugs this pregnancy already!!! It was horrible!!! And they are quite contagious!!!! I hope you have all recovered fully!!!



NightFire598 said:


> Well I think I'm out. I think it's getting to heavy to still be spotting. Still dizzy and have a headache. Unless I'm one of those that can have their period and still be pregnant I either had a chemical or the test yesterday was negative. Hopefully be back in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Crushed to say the least.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

So sorry, I know how awful that is!!! I'm hoping you stay with us and we can encourage you through your wait!!!



Pato said:


> AFM...I'm CD6 today. I've had a headache since last Tuesday and nothing seems to help. Had a house guess last week and was super busy all weekend but really wasn't in the mood for any company so had to suck it up and be a gracious hostess. Anxiety is really kicking in and I'm fighting the urge to be totally depressed. Anyways...I'm gonna be just fine, just need this pressure in my head to let up bc its now hurting all my teeth...uuurrggghhh.
> Well that's enough about me.
> 
> Hope you ladies have an awesome week.:hugs: & :kiss:

I'm so sorry, seems a lot of us are going through some really rough times, Not to make light of your situation but I just think we can all uplift each other and encourage each other!! I hope you are ok!!! I too have been fighting off depression this week, and the weather is definitely not helping!!! I hope your headache is better, if not you should see someone, make sure you don't have an abscess or anything starting in a tooth or something! :hugs:



Cornfieldland said:


> AFm...had my 36week check up. My Dr is one if those that's nice but very direct and sure of herself. She us not concerned about my riding BP because it's controlled with medication and doesn't seem to care that I'm in pain everyday with my gallbladder. I'm just hoping it doesn't rupture or something and become a emergency. Anyways she's not totally on board with inducing me but agreed that she would check my cervix the next two weeks and if it's dilating then we can discuss induction at 38weeks. She agrees I have Cholestasis of pregnancy but not sever, but that has the increased risk of still birth and meconium if I go full term. So....I don't want to risk his health and mine by going to 40weeks. She says induction has increased c section risk if I'm not ready...but I've been induced 2x at 37,39 wks with no problems. Anyways...taking it a week at a time...oh and I have group b strep...again :( had it with number one.

36 weeks... GOODNESS your little man will be here so soon!!! Hopefully they will induce you! Are you doing any rrlt or anything? I have gbs too :/ It's a pain I tell you!!!



TheTiebreaker said:


> Hey there ladies. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I have been reading and checking on everyone. We had a cold hit our house this past week. It has not been fun. Even Memphis got it! &#128557; I took all three kids to the dr yesterday and luckily there are no infections. They all seem to be getting slowly better. On the plus side, I found out that Memphis weighs 9lbs 14.5oz! She's getting a little chunky! Lol.
> We are taking Memphis on her first road trip this weekend. It's only about three hours away, but nervous about how she will do. We are going to my youngest sister's last cheering state competition. Hoping the trip goes smoothly.

I hope your road trip goes smoothly!! 3 hours isn't bad so hopefully she will do well!!!! She is getting big, what a sweetie!! You are doing a great job momma! I hope you all have recovered from that nasty cold !!!!



5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies....sorry that I didn't post on Tuesday after my procedure, I was trying to deal with the emotions...I also had an allergic reaction to the dye b/c Im allergic to shellfish (shrimp) and I told her that but she thought that everything would be ok...After the 2nd bottle of dye kept coming out she stopped the procedure...The dye wouldn't stay in ladies...it didn't even get passed my uterus so it could go down to my tubes...so at this point she doesn't know if my left tube is back open or if there is some scar tissue there...My emotions have been all over the place...she offered us two options...Take clomid starting with my next cycle or do Laparoscopic surgery...At first I was just emotional and out of it so we went with the clomid....well yesterday she called to check on me and I was already in the office because I was waiting on some paperwork I needed and she didn't know I was there....she took me in her office and we talked again and the conclusion is, she doesn't think that my mind will be at ease so she will go ahead and do the Laparoscopic surgery on next Friday the 8th....Ladies emotionally im drained but on the other hand I will know right away what is going on if anything....My husband and all of my friends think im fine...80% of me thinks im ok too b/c this is the same hospital that couldn't do the HSG on me the very 1st time I had it done....I went to the fertility dr the 2nd time and that's how they were able to determined that I had a blocked left tube....I think that the hospital equipment is old and out dated so that's why im thinking everything is ok but just to put my mind at ease we will do the surgery next Friday....The procedure itself will take about 40 mins and I will have the results whenI wake up! Ladies can you say an emotional rollercoaster :cry::cry::cry:...I just want to know if im going to be able to give my husband a baby...im ok with leaving the timing up to God but I just wanna be sure everything is ok you know!
> 
> Please forgive me if I seem a little selfish and haven't read any updates from you guys but right now I just wanna be fixed :cry::cry::cry:...I've never had any problems getting pregnant and Im just not use to all of these procedures....So I will update you guys when I know something different...oh yea im in my fertile window this week and she told us not to get pregnant before the procedure :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: Well lady listen here, if we get pregnant then hey it was meant to be...We made sure to have :sex: this morning and we will see what happens....im not sure when I will be ovulating but from the pains probably today or tomorrow!
> 
> Hope all of you are doing awesome sauce lol :hugs:

I hope you are doing well, sounds like you guys have made a great plan for you!! I'm glad your dh is being cooperative!! When is your first counceling session? I am praying it goes well for you!! I agree if you get pregnant it was meant to be!! I'm sorry you are having to go through all the procedures and tests but it will be great to have an answer and get the ball rolling on your bfp!!!! :hugs:



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Good and busy. DH and I celebrated our 11 year anniversary yesterday with a very nice dinner out. I'm finally starting to feel Baby V!!!! I guess I actually started feeling her a teeny bit last week but wasn't believing it. She's surely moving around there and I'm so excited! I think because of the anterior placenta the kicks feel more like slides and pushes but it's so AWESOME!

Happy anniversary!! 11 years wow, congrats!!! How exciting to be feeling sweet little Baby V!!! I can't believe how far along everyone is getting!!!!



kksy9b said:


> AFM, tested this morning with another bfn. I'm only 9dpo so it's still early. My cycles have been a bit erratic since weaning DS last September. Lots of anovulatory cycles and short LP. I'm on b6 and vitex, which is helping a lot. Last cycle my LP was only 8 days so I'm already better than last month (small victories). Nips are more sensitive today than yesterday and CM remains creamy. Really hoping it turns positive in the coming days

Really hoping to see a bfp from you soon!! I know you are too!!! And it's always great when our cycles start doing what they are supposed to!!! fx'd for you and I'm stalking for more line porn :rofl:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thank you for your lovely words ladies I'll catch up when we are back from holiday. Tonight we visit the twins for the first and last time we have two little roses to put with them then they will go for cremation in the morning. I know they'll never truly be gone though how could they be. My hubby is amazing I'm trying to be there just as much for him too and count my blessings as I have many to count. Chat soon good luck to everyone ttc this month and ladies keep those babies on earth and I. Your tums nice and safe and loved xxxxxxx

Big HUGE :hugs: I will be thinking of you as you say goodbye to your little ones! You are right though there will always be a part of them with you!!! I'm so glad you are able to have such a rock during this time, it's important for you and your dh to support each other through this!!! Have a beautiful time away on Holiday, and please don't hold back from enjoying your time!!! I know after my losses I always felt so guilty having a good time because I felt like that somehow lessoned the loss I felt! It doesn't and your babies would want you to enjoy your time away with the rest of your family and when you come home you can continue the grieving process!!! :hugs: and much much love xoxoxo



5starsplus1 said:


> we will get the clomid is everything is fine...My dr wants to go ahead and get this baby made lol...and im not sure what it means to have monitored or unmonitored cycles please forgive me...but I do know she said to start taking it on day 3 of my cycle and take it for 5 days...congrats also on your 11 years of bn married, that's awesome and it's wonderful to feel those kicks for the 1st time!
> 
> Pink im so sorry hun trust me I completely understand :hugs:

The clomid makes me really excited for you!! I hope you get a lovely surprise!!!! Thank you for your support :hugs:




And thank you all to your thoughts and wondering how I am!! It's just a hard time right now but we will be ok!!!

I've been having so many menstrual feeling cramps lately and today (TMI) my tummy has been emptying itself.. Also lots of pressure on my cervix. I really hope this baby stays put another several weeks!!!I don't want her to come too early!! Anyone think all this sounds normal for a 2nd + pregnancy? Never had this with dd!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Sorry, I wasn't clear :blush: It's our 11 year dating anniversary. We celebrate that one more than our wedding anniversary. The day we met is still more special because that had to happen before the wedding :flower: In June we'll celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary. 

Corn - I'm 31. Will have Baby V just before my 32nd birthday. We've been together since we were 20... Babies still but not quite all the way tots :)

Pink - I'm so sorry girl. Living on egg shells is never fun. DH really needs help. You're right - you can't fix him and you have to little lives that depend on you. I hope he makes the right decision. I know I said it before but my DH really benefitted from therapy.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks pink you totally get it I thank you for thinking of me in such hard times. No it doesn't sound normal to me I wonder if the upset tummy could be due to anxiety and then having that is dehydrating you causing cramps and possible bladder irritability? I would request an ultrasound to check your cervix length thickness ect and urine cultures to see if there's possibly something going on there? I did develop spd the second time around and had lots of pelvic pain and pressure along with it. Could you need a bump support belt? Sending lots of love. 

We visited them it was the most awful most comforting thing. Hard to describe. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also I know on here is a good sounding board but ultimately even if you have an inkling something isn't quite right go and see your care provider they can look at the whole picture and make an educated plan of action if there needs to be one :) keep bubs safe and give them a call :) xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks Amber. I guess I should say I'm back on antibiotics for this pesky group B that keeps coming in my urine in high levels. I've been on them a week and the menstrual pain and pressure have been on going for the last 2ish weeks but it's seeming to be more and more frequent. Also at my growth scan 2 weeks ago my cervical length was over 4 cm. so really good and long! The upset tummy has been awful today. I'm sure everything in my bowels have to be gone.. tmi but every time I go pee, poo just comes out too just runny yuckiness!!! I now have a very sore bum and have been applying hemorrhoid cream (not sure if I have a hemorrhoid as I'm too scared to stick a mirror down there but it hurts so bad I want to cry and the cream soothes it) So I'm a mess lol. I'm not having consistant contractions or anything, my normal braxton hicks occasionally but the pressure is awful.. I'll try to check my cervix later when in the shower and doing my perineal massage, it's been too high to reach though so if it is that high that should be a good thing no?

edit to add the pressure is not consistent either, comes and goes! And I know my dr said baby will likely pop in and out of my pelvis so maybe that is what is happening?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink I tried checking my cervix when I was in labor and I still couldn't reach it. Lol. I kept thinking it meant labor was a ways off, but guess not. I checked it about two hours before I delivered and it was way too high to feel. 

Amber sending you big hugs dear! I agree with Pink, enjoy your time away and time with your family. 

5stars- really hoping the clomid is going to work!!! Monitored cycles mean they will do ultrasounds and bloodwork to check for ovulation. My sister was taking clomid for a couple cycles. They only did a blood test once a cycle to check for ovulation. Fx for you!


----------



## 5starsplus1

TheTiebreaker said:


> Pink I tried checking my cervix when I was in labor and I still couldn't reach it. Lol. I kept thinking it meant labor was a ways off, but guess not. I checked it about two hours before I delivered and it was way too high to feel.
> 
> Amber sending you big hugs dear! I agree with Pink, enjoy your time away and time with your family.
> 
> 5stars- really hoping the clomid is going to work!!! Monitored cycles mean they will do ultrasounds and bloodwork to check for ovulation. My sister was taking clomid for a couple cycles. They only did a blood test once a cycle to check for ovulation. Fx for you!

Well im not sure at this point Tie....I guess we will know more after the procedure on Friday....I will make sure to bring it up though....Im really excited for the future b/c I know we are gonna get our rainbow baby and for all the trouble we may even get two or three babies :happydance:...putting positive vibes in the atmosphere, negative energy has to go!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

.


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> We visited them it was the most awful most comforting thing. Hard to describe. Xxx

I understand perfectly...for me seeing my dd laying so peacefully and beautiful like a sleeping angel was the most awful yet comforting thing....surreal....but it gave me peace to know she was no longer suffering while killing me inside to lose her...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato I can't imagine...brings tears to my eyes :hugs: 
Amber you are in my thoughts :hugs: 

Pink...I hope DH gets some sense knocked into him and gets the help he needs. I hope things get better!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> We visited them it was the most awful most comforting thing. Hard to describe. Xxx
> 
> I understand perfectly...for me seeing my dd laying so peacefully and beautiful like a sleeping angel was the most awful yet comforting thing....surreal....but it gave me peace to know she was no longer suffering while killing me inside to lose her...:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I honestly can't not even begin to imagine and hope I will never have to know how that feels. I remember being relieved for my dad when he passed away just sat in his bedroom floor with him holding his hand and that feeling but I can't imagine it being my child. I'm sorry you've had to be that brave in your life sending so much love xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

We are here on holiday it's lovely :) I will put pics on Facebook when we get home xxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato :sad2: I can't even imagine.. That hurts my heart so bad to think about, it's my worst nightmare!!!! :hugs: I'm so sorry you ever had to go through and are going through that!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pato :cry: I too can't imagine. I wish I could hug you for real luv. 

I hope everyone is having a great sunday. And everyone babies aren't sick anymore. 

Amber :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;

Corn hope your feeling good luv :)

Pink here is a little something for dh :trouble: 
But in all honesty I think you are absolutely right with how you feel. Either he behaves or go a separate way. :hugs:
I'm sorry you have this stress on u at all especially right now. 

5stars, busy, Flarmy ? How yall doin ?
Hope our new mommies are adjusting well and gettingrest and feeling great &#9825;&#9825;

Well afm.. doin ok I'm cd7 and ya know :coffee:

Enjoying the weather. ;)


----------



## frangi33

Hey all just dropping in to say 23 weeks yay! Been busy looking after dd over half term and this spd is kicking my ass! 

I hope everyone had a lovely Easter and ate plenty of chocolate x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww frangi!! Happy 23 weeks luv &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies...I hope you all had a great weekend....I guess everyone was really busy because no one really posted in the last few days....I hope everyone is really doing awesome!

AFM....no real news just waiting on Friday so we can see what's really going on...The surgery isn't until 130 so I will probably update later that night....

I hope everyone has a blessed day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Weekends tend to be so busy. I swear it was just Friday. How can it be Monday again? I was on my own for most of the weekend. DH is also leaving for 9 days starting this Saturday. The dog and I and the baby are going to be on our own!

5Stars - Good Luck today love. Will be waiting for your update and fingers crossed all is well. 

Pink  - How are you love? 

Frangi - Yay, 23 weeks!!! You can reach out and touch V Day!

Muffin - Waiting is the pits of TTC... You're always waiting for something... Pregnancy is too though... This whole baby making requires a lot of patience. I'm going to laugh if you get preggo this month going back to your tried and true pull out!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Not caught up yet but just checking in :)
Hope everyone is well :)
x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:cloud9: My peachy little Olivia :)
 



Attached Files:







oliviaaa.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs. MB

She's so precious Tasha!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good morning ladies!! 
I am doing well thank you for asking :)

5stars I'll be praying for your procedure and answers!!!

mrs. mb, wow 9 days.. that's a long time!! I hope you enjoy your time alone and don't get too worried or stressed. I hate being on my own. I get scared at night in the dark. during the day I'm fine!!

Tasha, what an absolute beauty!!!! I can't believe she is almost 3 months old!!! Crazy!!!!

Corn how are you?

Amber I hope you had a beautiful time!!!

flarmy, I'm worried about you. I see you've deleted some posts and your pics. I saw another post from you in another place here and it has really really worried me. I hope you can get the help you need. I've been thinking of you all day since reading that. Please let us know you and little man are ok!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - when either one of us would go away in the past it was pretty easy. I'd go to work, gym and out drinking with some friends or cuddle up with a movie. Now with a baby on the way and the devil spawn fur child I think it will be a bit of a different experience, lol!


----------



## pinkpassion

lol I understand :) When dh goes away now that I have a toddle and pregnant and a dog it's a bit chaotic!!!

BTW did I tell yall we got a puppy?! Well we didn't "get" a puppy. She was found and dumped on our street and we took her in. DH says we can't keep her but me and dd are just in love!!!!!! <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - What kind of puppy? Why can't you keep her? Boo!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

We don't know what she is, she has a little nub tail and is just adorable, she will be pretty good sized. she is black and tan! Adorable!!! My dh doesn't want us to have another dog!! :( I want to keep her. He doesn't think I'll be able to handle a newborn and a puppy!! I'll post a pic of her in a min!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here she is! We have named her Jubilee! She's so smart and so sweet. Dd is in love with her. It'll just break her heart to get rid of her :sad2:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1459792567862.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kksy9b

5star- best of luck to you hun :hugs:

pink- wow! what an adorable pup! and your little girl is just too much :)

hope everyone is doing well today!

AFM, AF showed up today so out for the month. It's alright though. we decided to go for it last minute on O day so I wasn't holding out much for the month. On the positive side, it was my longest LP since weaning last September, I actually ovulated on my own and my high temps show i had good progesterone levels. Looks like MAYBE my cycles are FINALLY balanced. I have a really really great feeling about this next cycle (same feeling i had prior to my bfp cycle with my DS). Hope you all don't mind if i stick with you though this next cycle. AF due April 29th but you best believe I'll be busting out the pee sticks earlier than that. 

This week is super busy so I'll likely be on sporadically. My DS turns two next Tuesday :cry: and we have his party this weekend. 11 people coming to stay the weekend in our house = tons of cleaning and prepping during the week lol. Toy Story themed with about 35 people here. Is really going to be fun!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink that puppy us too cute...and ur little girl too ;) 
Looks like a rottweiler mix...maybe lab? Big paws....super adorable! ! Who would abandon that puppy?!

Tasha I just want to kiss her cheeks! So preicious!! Love that little face :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im sorry ladies if I led you to think my procedure was today....it's not until Friday....so 4 more days away...hope everyone had a fab day!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> Weekends tend to be so busy. I swear it was just Friday. How can it be Monday again? I was on my own for most of the weekend. DH is also leaving for 9 days starting this Saturday. The dog and I and the baby are going to be on our own!
> 
> 5Stars - Good Luck today love. Will be waiting for your update and fingers crossed all is well.
> 
> Pink  - How are you love?
> 
> Frangi - Yay, 23 weeks!!! You can reach out and touch V Day!
> 
> Muffin - Waiting is the pits of TTC... You're always waiting for something... Pregnancy is too though... This whole baby making requires a lot of patience. I'm going to laugh if you get preggo this month going back to your tried and true pull out!

Mrs. MB it's not until Friday hun


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies Ladies, ladies, what's going on with us....we are not posting like we use to....Is everyone ok...I know life can get you down at times but remember we are all here to lift each other back up....I miss you guys :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi 5stars, I'm here! I know it's been crickets around here. I think everyone has a lot going on. Hope things are getting better for you 5stars. Will you have any news on Friday after the procedure? 

FLArmy how are you? I am concerned for you as well. I know your wore down mentally and physically with work, stress, and a new baby. It is very hard the first couple months, and the hormone crash after giving birth, with sleep deprivation can really mess with your mind. It may seem now that there's no end in sight, but in a few months things will be more enjoyable. Don't give up! 

Hopeful...if you still read..how's things with the house? I would love to see a update picture of ur little man! When do you have to go back to work?

Disney is your family better now? I hope baby girl stayed healthy with all that breast feeding! 

Ashely? Whatever happened to you my dear! Need a pic of that nursery you were working on! 

Muffin :hugs: how's the house business? You are the funniest cutest little thing...miss u!

Mrs MB, Frangi any nursery ideas? 

Pink how's the sewing coming along? Did you finish the baby's room? 

Pato thinking of you :hugs: hope you and DH are doing ok. 

Amber :hugs: my thoughts are with you and I hope you are having a ok day. 

Busy, how are you?? Hope you and your babies are doing well.

Not trying to forget anyone...hope the rest of you are coping with what ever challenges you may be facing in life. 

AFm I havnt been sleeping well for a while now. Was having some more intense Braxton hicks last night and back pain. Suppose to get cervix checked tomorrow, so we shall see. Hoping to be induced by the 18 so Fx'd! I'm doing rasberry leaf tea, and been active with house renos and organizing, cleaning. Horrible constipation! After the worst BM of my life I am now pounding done the fiber one cereal and Metamucil.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Corn nice to see someone is still here lol...yes I will know as soon as I wake up and the Dr comes by she will tell me the results!!!

I really hope your check up goes well tomorrow hun, please update us!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm here ladies!!! I posted a lot yesterday :)

I'm doing well.. the sewing.. well.. let's just say I'd better get my butt in gear. And her room is coming along very nicely!! I need to get a few things for the walls but it's adorable and sweet and just right I think!!!

I'm starting to have some anxiety about leaving dd with my mil while I'm in the hospital. I told my dh I don't want to go I'm just going to stay home and have baby here :rofl: yeah right no thanks!! She's great with dd so I don't have anything to worry about, it's just me being obsessive and controlling wanting dd to stay on the exact schedule I have her on and things to be done like I do them. I know it's not practical and it's a little border crazy for me to request that so I'm trying to just let it be!!!

Corn, yes the puppy does look a lot rottweiler, but now she's starting to get more lanky and thin, so I don't know. She's super sweet and smart. Dh says we have to find her a home, I'm posting her for adoption but it doesn't mean I will let someone adopt her :haha: 

5stars I'm thinking of you for your procedure Friday!! Can't wait to hear an update!! Are you nervous or just ready for answers?

Amber, thinking of you love. Hope you are well!!!

Let's see some more pics of our fab babies mammas!!! How are you all doing?

ccoast, frangi, mrs mb, ashley, how are the pregnancies coming? Can't believe how fast everyone's pregnancy is going!!!!

Waiting on more tests from you ladies in the tww!! And as always lots and lots of baby dust to you in the pre-O tww and post-O tww :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Pink how is everything going...I hope things are getting better with dh or I will have to call up Muffin with the bat lol....Im really hoping that he changes his mind and allows you to keep the little cute puppy!

Yes im both nervous and ready for answers lol...Can you be both lol


----------



## pinkpassion

You can definitely be both, sorry didn't mean to make it a multiple choice with just one right answer :rofl: I'm thinking and praying for you!!!!

Dh is better. We've been connecting better. I know everything in life is a roller coaster with it's ups and downs and Marriage is by far no exception to that. We just have to keep working. Our really good friend who is also our pastor is coming over Thursday for dinner and dh said he will reach out to him then! So I'm really hoping and praying he does. He's helped us through a lot of issues so he would be the one we go to. Also he knows a really good male therapist that dh could see. So it sounds good, I just hope he doesn't chicken out and if the night goes on with no word spoken I may encourage the conversation. I just don't want to be pushy, this has to be his choice, I can't make it for him!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our fab babies are happy and healthy, that our fab mamas are feeling sane and not too sleep deprived, that our fab dh's are behaving, that our fab babies on the way are growing nicely and being kind to their mamas, that our fab mamas to be are feeling good, and :dust: for our fab testers/future testers.


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> You can definitely be both, sorry didn't mean to make it a multiple choice with just one right answer :rofl: I'm thinking and praying for you!!!!
> 
> Dh is better. We've been connecting better. I know everything in life is a roller coaster with it's ups and downs and Marriage is by far no exception to that. We just have to keep working. Our really good friend who is also our pastor is coming over Thursday for dinner and dh said he will reach out to him then! So I'm really hoping and praying he does. He's helped us through a lot of issues so he would be the one we go to. Also he knows a really good male therapist that dh could see. So it sounds good, I just hope he doesn't chicken out and if the night goes on with no word spoken I may encourage the conversation. I just don't want to be pushy, this has to be his choice, I can't make it for him!!!!

So glad he has decided to reach out to someone...praying that everything goes well with the dinner hun...you guys will be in my thoughts


----------



## pinkpassion

flarmy how are you?


----------



## ccoastgal

Wow it has been so quiet around here! I hope all you ladies are doing well!

Pink I am so glad that DH is going to talk to your pastor friend. Hopefully he doesn't chicken out or Muffin will have to get the bat! :haha:

Corn I am hoping at your appointment that they will agree to induce you on the 18th. That day is going to be here before you know it!

5Stars I hope that the test goes well on Friday and you get some answers! I also hope that you get pregnant right after!!

AFM my appt went very well. I am measuring perfect (although my stomach makes me look like I am 6 months pregnant :haha:). She didn't think I would of been feeling the baby but when I told her I was and she was using the doppler sure enough Georgia was moving and the doctor was so excited. My BP was great so she was happy about that. The only thing that sucks is that they sent my urine in and I still have an infection and because I am asymptomatic they want me on Antibiotics for pretty much the rest of my pregnancy so to decrease the risk of pre-term labor.


----------



## pinkpassion

ccoast I can sympathize on the antibiotics. Been dealing with it my whole pregnancy!! Is it groub B strep in your urine or just other bacteria?


----------



## ccoastgal

pinkpassion said:


> ccoast I can sympathize on the antibiotics. Been dealing with it my whole pregnancy!! Is it groub B strep in your urine or just other bacteria?

Other bacteria it is E.Coli. That's right you are still dealing with the Strep B. When do they test for that? They haven't tested me for it yet I don't believe because it is a swab right not a urine sample?


----------



## pinkpassion

Normally it is a swab around 35-36 weeks, but mine is present in my urine making me considered heavily colonized putting me at greater risk of all kinds of problems for me and baby. I won't get the swab because they already know I'm positive. I start my supression dose of antibiotics after being on a high dose the last 2 weeks, and if still positive at my next appointment next week I have to be admitted for IV antibiotics because it is now affecting my kidney levels :/


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink...question, is group b routinely checked in that urine dip? Cause I have group b strep, how would I know if I'm highly colonized. I was told I'll be on penicillin when I give birth. 

Coast...sorry about the antibiotics! It's always something eh? That's awesome baby is active and kicking around, I think it's funny when they try to kick off the doppler. My baby hates it!

FLArmy :wave:


----------



## Cornfieldland

37 week bump pic, my professional photographer (12 year old son) was embarrassed and that it was weird to take this pic of his mom haha...we had to wait for no cars to be passing ...because god forbid someone saw him taking it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pinkpassion

Cornfieldland said:


> Pink...question, is group b routinely checked in that urine dip? Cause I have group b strep, how would I know if I'm highly colonized. I was told I'll be on penicillin when I give birth.

Your urine is routinely checked (or should be) for bacteria and it would be picked up in that. if they haven't mentioned it you probably aren't heavily colonized. Good you get antibiotics at birth!! :)



Cornfieldland said:


> 37 week bump pic, my professional photographer (12 year old son) was embarrassed and that it was weird to take this pic of his mom haha...we had to wait for no cars to be passing ...because god forbid someone saw him taking it!

What a beautiful bump!!! And a gorgeous pic!!! Your son did an awesome job!!! :rofl: at him being embarrassed, that's your typical boy though I recon!!! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs! 
Sorry I've been mia... had some :trouble: (mil)

Corn I just luv the pic! You are a doll &#9825;&#9825; I think your photographer did a wonderful job and I really lol when I read that! :haha: 

Tasha that sweet girl is adorable my goodness!!!!!!

Flarmy how r you luv?

5stars I may start a bat factory, you shall be the boss of the company 50/50 we won't have anymore sassy mouth mils or stubborn dh to worry about :rofl:
Hope your app. Goes good luv praying for u and Friday to hurry up!!

Hope all the new babes r doing great!

Pink we need a bump shot from you! And I agree with corn that pup def. looks to be rottweiler, (I used to breed) I LOVE THEM&#9825;

BUSY PATO :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;

Sorry for af for the ones she got this cycle :(

Afm: my little pup is doing better slow but sure, healing, my dh needs the bat, but behaves well for the most part, the home is coming along with minimal stress and the kids are doing well in school and being good &#9825; so I'm blessed

Today cd9 and opk looks like it will be pos today WTH!!? IT USUALLY IS POS AT CD15 earliest.. Yall know that I O on cd 16-18 so I'm freaking out a bit much, still spotting a tiny bit from af.. normally don't even pull out a opk until cd10 to 11... Help me someone.. if I ever were to test this early it's usually faint faint, I mean it's so close to pos, it will be by tonight/morning... can that happen or can opk just be pos. When af is here, because of hormones or something?


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin I know my opks were like that right after af, they never got truly positive until later in my cycle though so hopefully your body cooperates and waits a little longer :)

She is an adorable little puppy for sure. Someone docked her tail and removed her dewclaws so not sure why anyone would just dump her like that. She is being treated for scabies and was in sad shape when we got her (we've had her for 17 days) but she is absolutely one of the smartest puppies I've ever had!!! <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink, She is a doll! 
So thank you, hoping it's hormones, I'll watch it , it's just sooooo close!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi ladies, sorry for the lack of posting. I do read every day. Ellie is quite the cat napper during the day, sometimes only for 15 minutes. Sure wish I knew what was waking her up! It's been making it impossible to get anything done. The good news is that she does sleep better at night. Some nights she doesn't wake up at all, but most nights it's only once. It's been nice getting some better sleep. 

Thanks for asking how my family's been doing since the sickness went around, everyone is all better. Our niece (20 months old) ended up hospitalized for dehydration from it though :(. But she is home and doing better now. We are thinking it was the Norovirus.

Corn love the bump! <3

Tasha, Olivia is sooo sweet :cloud9:

Pink I hope DH lets you keep the puppy! He (she?) is sooo cute! Definitely looks like some sort of Rott mix. 

FLArmy thinking of you and hoping you are doing ok. We love you and I hope you're able to check in soon :hugs:.

Not meaning to leave anyone out. :hugs: to all

I shared this pic on fb too, here's my Ellie bear--
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

O my goodness disney she is gorgeous those blue eyes are piercing <3 Love all our fab babies!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks Pink! We're excited for the blue eyes as DD1 has brown like her daddy. I've got one of each now :laugh2:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Disney she's precious! What huge beautiful eyes, I think she will have beautiful eyes like her mommy ;) I'm glad she's letting you sleep a bit more, and happy she didn't get sick.but ur poor niece!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh disney she is soooo adorable!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and those eyes!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink for the record. .. you were right, the opks are fading back out, thanks for easing my mind luv.. I do secretly hope I don't have to wait until cd15 for a pos. Though. And praying dh cooperates or else :trouble: :rofl: 
I may have to bust a move again :flasher: ... I know you love my moves corn :rofl: you don't have to tell me.. ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: good muffin I'm glad they are .I hope you get a quick positive and that dh cooperates!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi! Just to let you all know we extended our holiday so I won't be home / able to respond until Friday. I don't want you all to think I've gone again after this loss. Im very much around and can't wait to catch up. Not feeling too bad but it's not really a fun time either. It's two weeks today since the op I'm still bleeding (fml) no infection as of yet thank goodness. This grief is hard and feels so cruel. I'm drawing strength from my kids and hubby we are all as happy as we can be and well :) so that's great having a lovely holiday. Hoping you're all well and sending all my love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber ;hugs: good to see you and happy you are enjoying ur family. I know u are suffering a lot, I hope you can stay strong and so wonderful to have a loving husband during these times xxx

Muffin...poor DH doesn't have a chance, who can resist the muffin strip tease ;) 

I have my OB today, we shall see if she checks me, been having a lot of contractions and pressure in the evenings so I hope my body is cooperating a my cervix is all Yee Haa and ready to go. It's so hard to get ur lady bits groomed when u ca t see 
sat ur stomach ;) Im sure they have seen it all.


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hi luvs!
> Sorry I've been mia... had some :trouble: (mil)
> 
> Corn I just luv the pic! You are a doll &#9825;&#9825; I think your photographer did a wonderful job and I really lol when I read that! :haha:
> 
> Tasha that sweet girl is adorable my goodness!!!!!!
> 
> Flarmy how r you luv?
> 
> 5stars I may start a bat factory, you shall be the boss of the company 50/50 we won't have anymore sassy mouth mils or stubborn dh to worry about :rofl:
> Hope your app. Goes good luv praying for u and Friday to hurry up!!
> 
> Hope all the new babes r doing great!
> 
> Pink we need a bump shot from you! And I agree with corn that pup def. looks to be rottweiler, (I used to breed) I LOVE THEM&#9825;
> 
> BUSY PATO :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Sorry for af for the ones she got this cycle :(
> 
> Afm: my little pup is doing better slow but sure, healing, my dh needs the bat, but behaves well for the most part, the home is coming along with minimal stress and the kids are doing well in school and being good &#9825; so I'm blessed
> 
> Today cd9 and opk looks like it will be pos today WTH!!? IT USUALLY IS POS AT CD15 earliest.. Yall know that I O on cd 16-18 so I'm freaking out a bit much, still spotting a tiny bit from af.. normally don't even pull out a opk until cd10 to 11... Help me someone.. if I ever were to test this early it's usually faint faint, I mean it's so close to pos, it will be by tonight/morning... can that happen or can opk just be pos. When af is here, because of hormones or something?

Yessssss just hot me up whenever you are ready to start this company up hahahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Gooooood morning ladies.......Hope everyone is doing fab....Im currently 5/6 dpo ..yea I either Oed on that Thursday night or Friday...I had a dream that I was with my girlfriend and I took a pregnancy test...I took it on a Saturday and the 2 lines came up right away...it was with a walmart cheapie but the lines were so dark and I remember saying omg im only like 7 dpo...ladies this was so real b/c we were in the month of April and everything was as it is in real life....All I could say was oh we gotta find a cute way of telling my husband lol :rofl:...Im not sure if we got pregnant or not but this was the 1st real dream that I could really see the 2nd line without really having to guess or waking up before I could see it...Im a little scared to test but I was gonna test on Friday morning just to make sure im not before my procedure...ladies im nervous! Ladies have any of you had a dream and got a BFP the same cycle?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Disney she is so cute :flower:

Amber Im glad you guys are enjoying each other....glad you are able to relax hun!

Corn I hope everything goes well at your apt...poor thing can't see her lady parts lol :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber so glad to see a post from you!!! I've been thinking of you a lot!! Glad you've extended your time away! I hope you are able to enjoy it but I too know what kind of suffering you are going through!!! :hugs: and love!!

Corn, can't wait to see how your appointment goes I hope she checks you!!!!! I can't see my lady bits either and I just keep thinking "what the heck am I going to do about this mess" :rofl: ... I have to try and blind shave or something lol

5stars. I hope that dream really means something for you!! I would think Friday would be a bit early for a bfp love!! But definitely take a test that morning to make sure!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I've got my recheck cardiologist appointment today and I need to schedule another chiropractor appointment!! I think I'll make that for Monday. And the cardiologist today is just going to make sure nothings gotten worse. I actually have had less palpitations so I think I'm doing well!! I think it's just the initial change with pregnancy that causes all the issues in the beginning! Glad to have it confirmed that all is well before delivery though :)


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey ladies!!! Tasha and Disney, the babies are soooo precious! Seriously how did we get such amazingly adorable babies in this group! Flarmy, we need a pic of baby sweets! 

Corn, I do not miss the shaving difficulty. Lol. Blind shaving is sooo hard. Haha. I am sure all OBs don't care. Your lo will be here sooo soon! Can't wait to hear about your appointment. 

Amber its so nice to hear from you. I think that was a great idea to lengthen your vacation. You need all the relaxing family time you can get. I think about you all the time! Praying you are doing well. 

Pink glad your cardiologist appointment went good! I am sure that is such a relief! Not long for you to either! Can't wait for more fab babies! 

Muffin! Love your moves! I am sure hubby won't be able to resist!!!! Fx for you for this cycle!


----------



## ccoastgal

Oh My Goodness all these adorable photos of the FAB babies is making the wait even harder for me to see my baby girl! But seriously I don't think I have ever seen so many adorable babies! I agree with Tie FLArmy we need another pic of Sweets when you can. 

Pink I hope the cardiologist appointment goes well for you.

5Stars I am hoping that dream meant something and that you get your BFP on Friday. When I got pregnant I felt so different than the previous cycles. I knew I was pregnant. I even told my DH and he said not to get my hopes up that was on the Wednesday before my positive test on that Sunday! But I don't remember if I dreamt it.

Muffin you better attack DH. He needs to give you some :spermy: :haha:. We need to see more BFP's in this group!

Amber I am so glad to see your update. I am happy you are doing well and that you have an amazing family and DH to support you! I look forward to all the holiday pictures!

FLArmy How are you? I hope you are doing well!

If I missed anyone I am sorry not intentional! I hope everyone has a great and blessed day!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars ! Did you not take a opk! :trouble: lol just kidding no bat no bat.. I sure hope that dream meant something! Praying hard for you love!

Pink, my heart acted up with 2 out of 4 pregnancies had to be monitored etc... it sucks! .. so hoping it all is 100% after baby comes, pregnancy can change our little bodies so much sometimes. Ugh
Yall are soooo close , we are gonna have baby corns and pinks really soon I'm so freaken :haha: excited! I seriously can't believe how fast it has felt though 

Corn :rofl: I do feel for you luv! You'll find everything again real soon :rofl: rofl: XXXXXXX


----------



## pinkpassion

My appointment went well, still seeing the multiple PVC's on ekg so he will recheck me one more time at 38 weeks (if I'm still pregnant :haha:) and then he will also be called in once I'm in labor, just in case, even though I really don't think that's necessary :) But ok.

I know I can't wait either. I can't believe how soon it will be here!! it's going to be here so quick! 

Flarmy, can you please let us know you are ok?


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm so glad your app. Went good pink! :) yay!!!!!!


----------



## Mizzou07

Hi everyone. I am BRAND spanking new to this site and don't know if i am currently even using it correctly. I am at the tale end of my TTW and should have started yesterday, but didn't. I was feeling super optimistic, but stared my normal brown spotting late last night and today. My periods are normally right on time, but last month I was late by 4 days which was unusual but I knew I couldn't be pregnant because we didnt even try last month. I haev some light cramping and some light tenderness in my breasts thats starting to let up. My OBGYN was not concerned with my spotting since it was normal for me and my progesterone levels looked fine. She even said that I will probably spot bad the month I concieve. I am still not feeling very hopeful and feel like AF is just around the corner. Has anyone had this before and gotten their BFP? Again. sorry if I did this wrong or I am typing on the wrong chat! Thanks!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies quick question. It's two weeks today since my loss. I've stopped bleeding
completely now. Only thing is and this is weird I'm having some ovulation symptoms I usually get these about 5 days before I ovulate. I have the start of ewcm and a persistent right sided ovary pinching feeling I'm feeling I. The mood too and hubby seems to be VERY attracted to me in that way today. Could all be a big ball of nothing but can that happen ? Surely it takes months to get back to normal? I really want to dtd I'm quite confused. My body wouldn't go from those types of levels of hormones to enough to be building to ovulation would it? I know the answer is to get an opk but I'm not doing them ever again. I'm so very tired of all that. I guess I'm looking for experience ?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mizz welcome! I don't have any advice but you have come to the right place! You could always take a test and see if you don't start tomorrow :)

Afm my appt went good! I'm 2 cms dilated and 50% effaced. My OB was very happy with thst and said next week she would do a membrane sweep. I didn't ask if that was ok with group B strep. But she said if labor doesn't start then we will induce at 38. Excited! I will get to meet this little man soon!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh my gosh corn ! Amazing news xxxz


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Omg pink 34 weeks ! When did that happen. Wow we are going to be having some new babies so soon how exciting x


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, it is certainly possible to ovulate before your levels get to zero but I believe they have to be under 25 for it to happen. Some women's levels drop right away and ovulate right away and others it takes weeks and weeks. I'd say just do what you feel your body is telling you and don't get caught up in the what ifs. Whatever is meant to happen will happen!! After my loss in July and the emergency d&c I ovulated a month later and got pregnant right away! My dr did say you are very very very fertile after not only a loss but also a d&c as it refreshes your lining to something new. So you are even more fertile than regular. And often times our bodies tries to overcompensate for a loss but shooting out strong egg(s). Which was what happened in my case! I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this, but I do say do what you feel is right. If you want to share in love and unite with your husband and have some extra bonding then do so. And if not don't. I'm thinking of you!!! xoxoxo


----------



## pinkpassion

Mizzou07 said:


> Hi everyone. I am BRAND spanking new to this site and don't know if i am currently even using it correctly. I am at the tale end of my TTW and should have started yesterday, but didn't. I was feeling super optimistic, but stared my normal brown spotting late last night and today. My periods are normally right on time, but last month I was late by 4 days which was unusual but I knew I couldn't be pregnant because we didnt even try last month. I haev some light cramping and some light tenderness in my breasts thats starting to let up. My OBGYN was not concerned with my spotting since it was normal for me and my progesterone levels looked fine. She even said that I will probably spot bad the month I concieve. I am still not feeling very hopeful and feel like AF is just around the corner. Has anyone had this before and gotten their BFP? Again. sorry if I did this wrong or I am typing on the wrong chat! Thanks!!

WELCOME :) !!!! I'm afraid my answer is a boring one, in which you must wait and see. I've had it go both ways. For some reason when we begin ttc our body plays mean tricks on us!!! I really hope you get your bfp!! Can you go ahead and take a test?



Cornfieldland said:


> Afm my appt went good! I'm 2 cms dilated and 50% effaced. My OB was very happy with thst and said next week she would do a membrane sweep. I didn't ask if that was ok with group B strep. But she said if labor doesn't start then we will induce at 38. Excited! I will get to meet this little man soon!

:yipee: That's great I am so excited for you!!! Now, not to put a damper on things BUT I would be careful getting a sweep done with GBS+. Obviously some drs don't think it's an issue and my last dr didn't think it was and did it 2 times on me and all was well. But it can introduce bacteria up there and cause infection around baby. BUT that being said my dr did say if I haven't gone into labor a few days before my scheduled c-section she would go ahead and do it because I would receive antibiotics in a few days anyway. Which now that I'm on antibiotics orally anyway I wonder if that will change if my next test shows negative? But I highly doubt it will show negative because I've literally tested high positive all pregnancy despite antibiotics!!!!
At any rate, it won't be long now before your little man is here and I'm so incredibly excited that you will get to meet him soon!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know Amber I can't believe it!!! I can't believe I'm so close to term now!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I can't believe it either.

I do, I really want to be close with him in every way. Thanks for that information that's exactly the type of thing I was wondering. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ya pink I was reading on the gbs web site that it's not a good idea. I wasnt going to read about it because I don't want to be stressed out. But it's scary, even though the chances of them getting infected are low. I'm not sure if I was ever tested for it in my urine as I read it's a special test that's not on the routine dip stick and they r suppose to do it in the beginning of pregnancy. I'll ask next appt. And maybe just skip the membrane sweep and go for the induction date instead. I don't think it will make a big difference and I might be more dialated by next week anyways.


----------



## FLArmyWife

The only picture I have a sweets since Easter is one of him sleeping in the ergo.

I'll try to post an update soon


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey yall! 

Oh my goodness corn!!!!!!!!! That's soooo awesome!! I can't wait for that baby corn!

Amber luv I'd agree with pink, and I have known alot of ladies who O not long after a mc. :hugs: &#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Omg Corn I am so excited for you! 38 weeks is next week! Ah can't wait for our next Fab baby :happydance:

Welcome Mizzou! I agree with Pink, just going to have to wait and see.

Tie, Memphis is just too precious! :cloud9:

Pink glad your appt went well. You're getting so close! 

FLArmy looking forward to your update :hugs:

Amber hope your getaway was wonderful 

Coast, Mrs MB, & my other expecting fab mamas, hope you're all feeling well!

Those in the TWW and waiting to O, lots of :dust: like always!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks ladies it's been lovely I think we are going to go home early tonight instead of the morning because the bed in this one (we swapped half way through) is awful 

Fla hope you're alright x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As for the whole dtd we did manage it and I have some spotting afterwards it fresh. But it was so worth it and nice. (Dh doesn't do the whole blood thing, neither do I as I have so much pain during af) but it was fine and really nice. I think that's half the reason I feel so great today haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

glad you're doing well with healing amber both emotionally and physically


corn- so close!

pink- you're lil girl is coming soon also

to all the ladies- <3

Welcome Mizzou. :dust:


Sweets had his 2 month check up yesterday. He's 23 3/4 inches. 11lbs 4 oz. Dr isn't happy with his weight since he dropped to the 12th percentile.Dr is also worried about the fact he isn't making any happy sounds yet, just different variations of cries. She said he's still within the spectrum but if he isn't cooing and laughing by 3 months we will need to explore it farther. They gave me lots of samples of the formula to help offset the cost.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Fla I'm sorry love. I can't remember my babies milestones that young to give any advice. Sending lots of thoughts your way. He has smiles from a very early age and all babies do things at different rates I wouldn't be too worried yet but I also get that as a mum all we do is worry. Big hugs. I hope he starts gaining more soon with a milk he agrees with xx


----------



## pinkpassion

flarmy, we want to know how YOU are doing too. Not just sweets. We want to make sure you are coping well, your last couple have posts have some of us really worried about you!!! You need someone to talk to and an outlet so please don't hesitate to open up!! We are just trying to help you , but we can't help if you don't talk to us!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Sorry Ladies, last few days have been very hectic. Work has been crazy and hubby's been working late so I've been running around like a crazy bunny on crack until passing out.

Pink - That puppy love is just too adorable and precious. It would break my heart to have to give him up. I'm sorry you're still struggling with the stupid strep B! I thought you were out of the woods with that as far as needing IV antibiotics. I'm glad your cardio appointment went well. That's yet another reason for DH to get his sh** together - you can't be that stressed out pregnant with your heart... 

Kksy9b - I'm sorry AF got you this month. That pesky witch made me throw up my hands more than once. You've got so much to prepare for - 11 people at your house, that's crazy!

Corn - I so hear you on difficult BMs. Last week I actually had involuntary tears streaming down my eyes while I was producing what looked like goat pebbles. I'm on Metamucil and Fiber One too now. I'm glad that it looks like your cervix is cooperating. We're on baby watch, yay!!! And of course your bump looks amazing! I couldn't stop laughing at the story about your son. How adorable!

CCoast - I'm so sorry about the infection and the antibiotics. I'm glad that otherwise all is going well with the baby girl! I swear I look way more pregnant than I am but hey, as long as baby V is happy and healthy I am ready for anything!

Disney  and Tie - Your girls are just too precious! I want to just scoop up all the babies we've had!

Muffin - We all love your moves! Pillow over hubby's head is still my favorite. I didn't have a chance to respond sooner but I had the same experience with OPKs. Really dark after AF and then going lighter before peaking. 

Amber - I'm glad you guys extended the holiday and you got some much needed time with hubs. You two are so strong and committed. You really don't deserve all the pain and struggles that have been on you. Speaking of your question - just yesterday I read an article about a woman losing her triplets at 22 weeks and getting pregnant the following month. 

Mizzou - Welcome! If your AF is late I would definitely take a test! If your luteal phase is consistent then your AF could have been delayed last month due to late ovulation. I remember being new to this website and these lovely ladies took amazing care of me!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Welcome mizzou! Sorry I've been scatter brained. Good luck hun! &#9825;

Mrs.mb you cracked out crazy little bunny! :rofl: I love it! Hope you get a break soon luv!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies hope everyone is having a fab day...I will have to be at the hospital tomorrow at 1130....Im a little nervous and excited...it seems as though today is flying by lol....

Pink yes Friday may be early but I am going to let my friend to blood wrk....she wrks at a lab...If it doesn't show im not really gonna worry about it...

Thanks Coast I hope it means something to me one day....not really gonna stress about it this cycle though...we only got to bd twice during my fertile window....

No Muffin lol I didn't do my opk because I didn't really wanna stress about this cycle but Im sure if I get clomid I will have to use them next cycle...trust me I have them on deck :rofl:

Pink im glad everything went well my dear

Hi and welcome Mizzou07 :hi:

So excited for you Corn :happydance:

Amber im glad you were able to enjoy urself hun

Awwww Tie look at sleeping beauty :baby:

Hope everyone else is doing fab....haven't heard from a few of our regulars, hope everyone is ok....will update tomorrow evening!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber/Jules- check in once you are feeling better and/or home from the hospital! FX you're ok


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber is in the hospital??? What happened?? I hope all is well!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Her husband posted on Facebook that she is bleeding heavily and in a lot of pain. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; I haven't seen any updates yet. They said they don't know if she will have to get surgery or not. So heartbroken for her!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm not on facebook so if someone would please keep us (me) updated here I'd greatly appreciate it!!! 

Saying a prayer for you Amber!! xoxoxo


----------



## muffinbabes4

I just pm you Pink but yes our poor sweet amber !!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :cry: praying for her


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sending good vibes for your procedure tomorrow 5stars :flower: :hugs:

I just saw the update on fb about Amber too. Hoping she doesn't need another surgery. Poor thing :(


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hope everything is ok my love Amber....I'm praying for you my dear!!!!
Thanks Disney!


----------



## Mrs. MB

I'm not on Facebook either so I'm with Pink on please keep me updated.

Oh Amber, how much more crap has to happen? Keeping her in my thoughts and praying she doesn't need surgery.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies this is a quick update on Amber/Jules....this is what her husband posted....

cheers everyone again for the love, Jules has been kept in as she needs strong antibiotics, a scan in the morning and possibly surgery.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy, yes I didn't know about Amber either :( I'm so sorry Amber! Thinking of you and hoping you are ok now!


----------



## ccoastgal

OMG Amber. I am thinking of you and hope you are doing well. You will be in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Amber thinking of you lovely, praying that you are well on your way to physical healing and in the best place possible for that to happen. Your OH sounds like a gem and I'm glad you have such a wonderful support.

5stars praying for your procedure tomorrow

Pato :hugs: I admire your strength <3 and am so thankful that you are part of this group

Frangi it's nearly V-day....how in the world did that happen?? :dance:

FLArmy thinking of you...please reach out, we're all here for you. :hugs: 

tasha Olivia is precious!!

Pink Jubilee is darling, I'm sad you won't be keeping her but hopeful that she'll bring another family a lot of joy. Nice to hear that your cardiologist appt. went okay and that they have a plan to have you monitored once you go into labor.

kksby :wave: good luck getting things for your sons party sorted, I hope it goes as smoothly as possible

ccoast I hope the infection is clearing away

corn your bump is perfect! I hope that you are feeling pretty good. It's exciting that you've already started making some progress. Hopefully not too much longer now :)

Disney she is just darling!!! Glad the sickness has run it's course, I hope that your niece is completely over it and didn't have any setbacks.

Tie oh my goodness! She's a beauty.

Honestly these FAB babies are all gorgeous :D

Mizzou welcome :hi:

Mrs MB...crazy bunny on crack :haha: Hopefully things settle down for you soon

muffin hope your DH has been cooperative. :dust:

Hope I didn't miss anyone


----------



## busytulip

I know it's been awhile since you ladies have had anything to squint over so I thought I'd oblige.

Late evening FRER no hold


unedited



beefed up a little. You can see a super faint line IRL.

I must have ovulated much earlier than I have in the past year and my cycles have been all over the place. We've just been not preventing so I don't even know what DPO I am and am not even sure when to expect AF. I'll retest tomorrow am, but probably try and hold off until Monday after that.


----------



## pinkpassion

Late night insomnia and awful heartburn... so this has to be quick but.....
OMG busy, I definitely see it and I'm so excited for you and will be praying this is your little sticky bean(s)!!!!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see it busy. Yay! Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy :hugs: hope that line gets nice and dark in the next couple days! Definitely see it :) You aways have the kindest things to say to everyone. 

Pink I hear you on the insomnia ugggg! I'm up almost every night and feel like a zombie the next day.

5star's hope ur procedure goes well, please keep us posted.

It's our wedding anniversary today, 6years :) my husband surprised me and took the day off and is taking me to breakfast and dinner. This year we are feeling really blessed to be looking forward to our baby together after all that happened last year. This time last year I was so heart broken and now we are hopeful that we are finally meeting our baby as soon as next week!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amer thinking of you love Xxx hoping you don't need more surgery.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I see it Busy!!!! Hoping it gets darker this morning! Eeeek!!!! So excited for you!

Amber hope you are doing ok. Really praying that you won't need surgery! We are all thinking of you!

Corn I am so happy that this year is a happy one! Can't wait to meet your lo! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, thinking of you and praying all goes well today with answers!!!!

Amber thinking of you too. I hope you are ok!! I think you are about 2 weeks out? With my loss before my daughter around 20 days after my d&c I started getting horrible labor pains and then out of nowhere I started passing clots and bleeding heavily. Like it was awful . I finally passed some retained tissue and it all settled down but it's scary. And you already know what happened with my last loss. I'm waiting anxiously for an update!!!

Corn, happy anniversary. You are going to get your baby in just a week or so!!! Enjoy your day with dh. My 6th wedding anniversary is exactly 1 month from today so we got married 1 month apart :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Spoiler
Ok here is the breakdown on me.

The two weeks back at work were extremely tiring and over those two weeks I changed 2 diapers, fed 1 bottle, and held Sweets a total of 3 hours. I would get up in the morning and see him for about 15 minutes before having to get ready for work and leaving. Then I wouldn't get home until 7 or 8pm. By then he would be in his fussy stage and my MIL would take him and calm him, feed him, and put him down. Then my MIL would stay with him over night. By day 3 I felt like a zombie, but it felt good to be back at work interacting with people. 
My coworkers were fabulous and so excited to have me back.
Saturday the 26th was my first day off. Dh had come down Friday night. Since I didn't get off work until 11:15 I was home after midnight. Dh had run out to help a friend who's car had broken down. I went to bed. He woke me briefly when he got back to kiss me goodnight. Man was I exhausted. Even though my MIL took Sweets EVERY night and I'd get about 7 or 8 hours sleep, my dogs would make it broken sleep so I never got a good reset. Saturday the 26th we did Easter since DH and I both had to work the 27th. We got up and I gave DH and my MIL their Easter baskets. I got DH some car stuff and then a new phone. He was so excited and happy. Then we dressed Sweets in some cute pastel colors and headed off the my SIL and her husband's church (my SIL's husband is a paster). They did an egg hunt so we walked around with sweets and picked up a few eggs. He was interested for about 30 seconds in the colors and then didn't really care. Overall he did great. Then we headed back to the other side of town to meet my mom and sisters. We walked into my mom's place, I greeted the pups, and set the baby's carseat on the couch. My sister's started playing with Sweets and I turned to the armchair my mom had all the Easter stuff on. I noticed a big laundry basket full of toys and clothes for Sweets.I also noticed a big egg I knew was for DH because I'd helped my mom buy him an xbox game he's been wanting. As I went to set down dh's egg I noticed a carseat base sitting on the ottoman and I looked at it curiously. We'd left the carseat base in my MIL's car so I was confused. That was when I noticed the stroller I'd been wanting! My mom had bought me my $300+ travel system! I actually cried. I was sooo happy! (it's this one if anyone is interested: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=65499026&cp=&parentPage=search Watch the video towards the bottom of the page and you'll see why I fell in love!)My mom just kept asking why I was crying. I hadn't been expecting to ever get the travel system and had just accepted the urbini one I'd found on sale was what I was gonna have.


I wasn't responding to your questions about how he is doing on the new formula because up until I got home with him and spent a few days with him I wasn't even sure how he was doing. All our family just would say he was good, he had a dirty diaper today, etc. I wouldn't get a very detailed breakdown. Now that I've been home with him almost a week I can say Sweets is doing MUCH better. He doesn't get as fussy with gas, he can have a dirty diaper and not scream in pain, he spits up 90% less AND he's gone to sleeping 5 hour stints at night! He'll get a bottle between 9:30 and 11:30 (depending on how the schedule lands that day) and then goes down for 5 hours. He'll get up and sleepily take another bottle, then go right back down for another 3 hours. Wednesday night into Thursday morning I actually woke up convinced something was wrong. I got up and looked at the clock and realized it had been 5 1/2 hours since his last bottle. I was too scared and nervous to go into the nursery to check on him so I sat downstairs staring at the monitor and just waiting. Eventually at just past the 6 hour mark he made a little cry and I had a sigh of relief. I had really started to convince myself that I'd find he'd spit up and choked or SIDS.

Wednesday he had his Dr appointment. Ped says no lip tie or tongue tie. I agree about the tongue tie but not convinced about lack of a lip tie so I want him to see a specialist for it. She was worried about his weight and kinda disappointed to hear we were still only doing 4oz feedings. I explained that he had been spitting up so much on the other formula that I had to scale it back. But he was doing well on the new formula and we agreed he could move up to 5oz. She told me to make sure he gets fed every 3 hours. Not to let him go over the 3 hour mark unless it is overnight. Well I don't believe if he's sleeping in waking him so during the day he still occasionally is going 4 hours between feedings. But last night he had had a bottle at 8 so at 11 we went ahead and tried to wake him to take a bottle. Well it was as if he was a newborn again trying to keep him awake to take the bottle. It took us 35 minutes and we only got him to eat 4oz but then he slept 6 1/2 hrs. Then fell right back to sleep. Hopefully the 5oz help him put on a little weight. 
Dr was also concerned he isn't cooing or laughing. But for now I'm paying it no attention. He's all of 10 weeks old. It's not like he's 2 and not talking yet. if he makes it to 4 or 5 months and isn't very verbal then I'll be worried but for now we are content to just watch him smile non stop at us all day.

There has been some tension and argueing between dh and I. When he gets home he spends 10 minutes talking/playing with sweets before he props him up in the boppy and turns on the TV. Then he gets upset that Sweets won't sit quietly and let him watch TV. Uh hello! He wants interaction, he's bored! DH tried to say he's spoiled and just wants held. After a few days of it I finally snapped and told him that it isn't about him wanting to be held it is him wanting attention. Then later that night when he put Sweets down he asked if he should cover sweets since he was dressed in a footed long sleeve sleeper. I said he could drape it over the sides of the bassinet so it isn't touching him but still kinda covering him. He then argued that the temperature wasn't going to drop enough over night and he was going to get overheated. I lost it. I turned to him and told him not to ask my opinion if all he's going to do is argue about what should be done and that if he wanted to not put the blanket on Sweets then to go take the damn thing off. I'd had enough. I do EVERYTHING for Sweets. He changes maybe 2 or 3 diapers when he gets home and feeds maybe 1 or 2 bottles. I get up EVERY night and have him every day all day. Dh finally figured out I had hit my breaking point to yesterday when he got home from school he put sweets in the car seat and simple said "I'll be back" and left. I laughed because he took NOTHING with him. No diapers, no bottles, nothing. He ended up coming home just over 2 hours later. I took that opportunity to take a nap, something I haven't done in a month or so. 
We went out to dinner last night and he looked across the table at me and finally said "so are you alright? are you coping well?" I think it finally dawned on him that when I looked at him when Sweets was about 1 1/2 weeks old that I wasn't cut out for this.. I think he realized that I still feel that way and mean every bit of it. We talked about my frustrations and I kinda brought up wishing he'd help a little more but in reality nothing really came out of the conversation. I had told him back then that there was nothing I could do to reverse our decision now and I'd make it work. I'd "Fake it til I make it"

which leads me right into my own health. I am in a deep dark hole of depression. On occasion there are moments of light where I can smile and talk with my DH and we look like such a cute happy little family, but I"m dying inside. I came to realize that when Sweets was born the real me, the essence and everything that made me me, died inside. I am but a hollow shell going through the movements. I talked a little with the pediatrician about it but in reality, talking has never helped me. The drs I've seen in the past, the countless tear filled talks, nothing helps. I wasn't trying to be rude and ignore your pleas for me to reach out, I just know how the cycle goes. I can talk to someone about it all until I'm blue in the face. People can sympathize with me, share their related past/current feelings and situations, and though they are appreciated in the end I am still at the bottom of a deep hole. I actually had a particularly dark moment the other night where I looked up what steps were needed to relinquish my paternal rights. And I'm sad to say the only reason why I stopped looking it up is because I knew my dh would choose his son over me if it came down to it. If I walk away from Sweets I walk away from my marriage and the man I love and selfishly I chose to put up with my unhappiness in role of mom just to be with dh. Though I have a feeling it will grow into resentment and eventually cause big problems. Idk.. at this point looking towards the future causes more pain than what it is worth so I take things day by day. If I make it through the day without a complete break down and just letting Sweets cry it out for an hour or more in the pack-n-play then that is a win. 

I am given up BFing/pumping. While working I couldn't pump so the time between pumping sessions was almost 11 hours. I went to not getting a single drop of milk until 20 minutes into pumping and that single drop would be all I'd get out of a 45 minute session. 

I went through all my clothes on Tuesday. I have packed up all maternity stuff (nursing bras/tanks, maternity pants, the doppler, extra mesh undies, the breast pump, etc) all to go into storage. I also pulled out all my clothes I'd packed away because they didn't fit my pregnancy belly. I tried on everything and decided that if it doesn't fit to just donate it. The end results, I have 1 pair of shorts and 0 jeans that fit. I got a few giftcards between Christmas and Easter so guess I need to go out and buy something. I'm still about 8lbs heavier than prepregnancy and most of it is just under my belly button and my thighs. I'm not even going to attempt to get myself back to what I was weight wise. If it happens it happens, if not oh well. I just don't see it happening since I'm no longer taking my thyroid medicine. 

and yeah.. I've lost the writing momentum I had so I'm gonna go. Besides, Sweets should be up to start his day any moment.


----------



## pinkpassion

Spoiler
flarmy, can you reach out to your family to help with sweets until you are feeling more yourself? Why aren't you on your Thyroid meds anymore?that could have a lot to do with it. I wish there was something I could say or do. If I was closer I'd watch him for you so that you could get things in order. I'm sorry you are feeling all of this, I think you should have an honest conversation about all this with dh!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

.


pinkpassion said:


> Spoiler
> flarmy, can you reach out to your family to help with sweets until you are feeling more yourself? Why aren't you on your Thyroid meds anymore?that could have a lot to do with it. I wish there was something I could say or do. If I was closer I'd watch him for you so that you could get things in order. I'm sorry you are feeling all of this, I think you should have an honest conversation about all this with dh!!!
> 
> bear with me typing one handed while trying to feed him.. our families are a 90 minute drive away, 1/4 tank of gas one way, and $7 in tolls one way. it just isnt feesable especially since they all work or are in school until 6pm
> no thyroid meds because no blood test since i was like 20 weeks and no dr to order the test


----------



## pinkpassion

Spoiler
flarmy forgive me but I must say this.. you HAVE to either get help or tell your dh how you are feeling about all this. It isn't fair to sweets to let him just lay there and cry for an hour or more. On occasion yes, that's sometimes what we must do to regroup and reground ourselves but not day in and day out. I know you love him and you care for him but you need help. You need to talk to your dh otherwise like you said it's going to cause massive resentment and anger and huge problems. Please for sweets sake talk to your dh!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Spoiler
> flarmy forgive me but I must say this.. you HAVE to either get help or tell your dh how you are feeling about all this. It isn't fair to sweets to let him just lay there and cry for an hour or more. On occasion yes, that's sometimes what we must do to regroup and reground ourselves but not day in and day out. I know you love him and you care for him but you need help. You need to talk to your dh otherwise like you said it's going to cause massive resentment and anger and huge problems. Please for sweets sake talk to your dh!!!



Spoiler
pink it happens once every 4 or 5 days.. so about once or twice a week that I let it go that long. Most days it's 20 minutes tops if I am trying to accomplish something else. he rarely has general fussiness as time goes on. typically he's back not to only crying if he needs something like fed or changed. Only on occasion has all needs been met and he is unconsolable and that's why I have to put him down because after 30 minutes it is safer for me to put him down and walk away to do something to destress than for me to hold him and be at my wits end.


----------



## busytulip

FLArmy

Spoiler
I'm very saddened and concerned with what is going on with you. What you have shared these past few weeks is very worrisome. I fear for you and Sweets. The honest truth is that you are not meeting his needs, you are not doing right by him...or yourself. Just 'surviving' motherhood for the sake of staying with your husband is unrealistic and I believe you already know that. You need help, serious help. If talking doesn't help that is fine, there are other things. You need to be back on your meds and taking care of yourself.

I consent that it is easier said than done, especially when the hole around you is so deep and dark and there isn't even a glimmer of hope that one day things could ever be better...but that is far from the truth. You have people that love and care about you and are willing to hold you up until you can stand on your own.

I hope I haven't come across as harsh, that is not how I mean it at all. But as your friend I would be remiss if something were to happen and I never opened my mouth. Huge HUGE :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Corn Happy Anniversary! It sounds like you guys have a lovely day planned. :)

5Stars gentle hugs today

Amber continued prayers for recovery

AFM: I tried to go back through my chart. I 'think' I could have O'd on CD16, and am on CD28 today so I'm possibly 12dpo. My cycles vary from 32-35 days. I'm going to try not to obsess and hold off testing again until Monday.


Unedited and taken with FMU, it's not any darker than yesterdays. I'm trying not to let it get to me as I am still fairly early


Top from last night, bottom with SMU today it does seem to have darkened a little IRL. 
Not sure what to think.
The problem has never been getting pregnant, just staying that way. I'm trying to be hopeful but it's hard.


----------



## Pato

Gm Lovelies....so much going on with you all...

Flarmy...honey I know this doesn't help but I don't know what else to say....I totally feel you on being at the bottom of a hole and talking to people although it's great to talk it out, you still need to figure out a way to deal with it. The well wishes and sentiments are all greatly appreciated and it's awesome to know that people care but unless you deal with it inside yourself you are still left feeling at the bottom of the barrel ....( you get me)....I know it's hard and you can't help but snap at times: I'm thinking and praying about and for you honey:hugs:

Amber...You are on my mind today, I do hope the pain and bleeding are brought under control and if surgery is needed then I pray you come through it, just so you are ok in the end...:hugs:

Corn...so close, I'm so excited to see baby kernel soon...:hugs:

Pink...glad your appt went well....

5Stars....hoping you get good news today...praying :flower:

Wecome to the newbies, hope you all have a great time with us....this is the most wonderful group ever....

BUSY!!!!!!.....girl I see that line clearly, I'm so over the moon for you, hoping it darkens as the days go by...

Muffin baby how you doing???

:flowers: for all my baby mommas and FAB babies

:dust: to all who need it and :hugs: and :kiss: for everyone

AFM....I'm still here...1DPO today.....

Have a great weekend all...


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy, here is an inverted version of your tests. The line is definitely there and seems stronger in today's. hopefully this is your sticky bean
 



Attached Files:







busy.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## busytulip

Thank you FLArmy <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Anniversary Corn

Hope your appointment goes well 5stars


----------



## Mrs. MB

Spoiler
FLArmy - First of all - thank you for reaching out and talking about it even though in your experience it doesn't help. You're not alone in how you feel. Depression is a deep dark hole with no apparent way out. I know you've tried meds before and therapy. Something did help you though you because you managed that depression for several years and did so successfully. You wanted Sweets and you wanted him bad. Things have not been the way you would prefer but your son was conceived of love. He and you and DH are obviously loved by your families and the support is there even if it's not available on a daily basis. There is a way out of your hole. The deep dark decisions of relinquishing parental rights and leaving Sweets sound better than they are and you will likely sink even lower in depression thinking you failed your son as years go by. On the other hand... there are people that don't do well with parenthood, true, but is that really your story? Again, I think Sweets was conceived out of love and you obviously love DH. You guys need help and a lot of it but I don't think it's insurmountable. It feels like crap now and will continue to feel like crap until you get help. I thought that your insurance was active again and you could see a doctor? Your thyroid I imagine needs management.

Busy - I can soooo see all those lines!!! OMG!!! I hope this is your sticky bean. Holding everything crossed for you!!!

Corn - Happy Anniversary. It's so wonderful of DH to take the day off for you guys to enjoy before your son comes!

Amber - Thinking of you dear girl. Hope to hear a good update soon.


----------



## Pato

Happy anniversary Corn....


----------



## Disneymom1129

I see it busy! :happydance: :bfp:

FLArmy 

Spoiler
I agree with the other ladies here. Please don't suffer in silence just because you feel that that is what you need to do to keep your marriage. Sweets has been brought into your lives for a reason, and it's always tough in the beginning because it becomes all about them, and less about the two of you. This will not change. It's about creating a new normal for your lives so that you guys can be a happy family of 3. Please seek help and have no shame in doing so. Open up to your hubby and family members who can help with Sweets in the meantime. Distance and tolls shouldn't keep them away from helping you when you desperately need it. Please don't think you have to live the rest of your life like this! There is help, even though it might not seem like it, or that it won't help. :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Holy daylights busy!!!!! I see it, I'll tweak her up lol, but it def. Looks darker then yesterday test!!!!!!! Yay!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


Yall I've been busy I have to catch up..asap


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber update:

Jules is just waiting to go for a scan. We're all hoping she can come home today but we don't know as of yet. 7 hrs
Jules had had a scan and it's looking like surgery again. She will be fighting fit in no time! 6 hrs
Jules has to have the surgery. So it could be any time tonight or tomorrow morning. 1 hr


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy.. ok luv they were soooo obvious before I messed with them, and I don't know how they will upliad, but here ya go.. im soooooo very happy for you luv !!!!!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; :happydance:

Ps.. im so happy to see test porn again :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-08-16-22-47.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11









Screenshot_2016-04-08-16-21-38.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy anniversary corn!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Amber thinking of you luv :hugs:

Pato ..darlin &#9825;&#9825; I'm good.. just taking things day to day..

Afm.. Cd 12 today.. still no ewcm.. had a teency bit yesterday, I think staying hydrated is part of the ptoblem..

(I have some stuff like preseed, but I like to get to the bottom of things, why I always had tons before and none now, something is going on )

it's ok I will still stay here, because I care for yall, and need u all, but with dh using p/o method and having no ewcm..lol...I can probably safely pull myself from the ttc club, :cry: it's ok though! If when it's supposed to happen it will. &#9825;

I sure hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

From amber /Jules husband

She is out of surgery now, everything went well, she is now resting, and hopefully will go home tomorrow.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Amber update:
> 
> Jules is just waiting to go for a scan. We're all hoping she can come home today but we don't know as of yet. 7 hrs
> Jules had had a scan and it's looking like surgery again. She will be fighting fit in no time! 6 hrs
> Jules has to have the surgery. So it could be any time tonight or tomorrow morning. 1 hr

:( so not fair. Wishing her a speedy recovery. 


muffinbabes4 said:


> Happy anniversary corn!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Amber thinking of you luv :hugs:
> 
> Pato ..darlin &#9825;&#9825; I'm good.. just taking things day to day..
> 
> Afm.. Cd 12 today.. still no ewcm.. had a teency bit yesterday, I think staying hydrated is part of the ptoblem..
> 
> (I have some stuff like preseed, but I like to get to the bottom of things, why I always had tons before and none now, something is going on )
> 
> it's ok I will still stay here, because I care for yall, and need u all, but with dh using p/o method and having no ewcm..lol...I can probably safely pull myself from the ttc club, :cry: it's ok though! If when it's supposed to happen it will. &#9825;
> 
> I sure hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. &#9825;

Hoping your DH jumps back on the TTC wagon soon. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Just jumping on for a few minutes. Got a movie night with dh!!! <3

Thinking of you amber!!! Xoxoxoxo

Muffin, we need to use the bat on your dh. Your body could still be out of whack from your last lo. I hope you get to ttc soon!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink those pictures are amazing!! I love your hair and dress so pretty, and ur daughter is so sweet. Just gorgeous pictures! Love love love!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you corn...

If y'all have Facebook could you help us get a free print ??

Help us get a free print!!!! https://m.facebook.com/Kari-Linne-Photography-210121312385176/

Scroll down to the black and white photo of us and it tells you what to do, like AND comment to help us get a free print!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I commented and liked ;) looked at all ur photos and birth photos, really special! That's awesome to have those memories!


----------



## pinkpassion

I know.. it's one of my most treasured things. She will do the birth photography for this birth too and we are going to have a newborn/family session once Elizabeth is here!!! Lots of treasured photos!!! Our house is going to be full of photos haha


----------



## muffinbabes4

I commented and liked!!! And I love them pink!! So beautiful &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Pink those pictures are stunning!!! I wish I had maternity pics like that! Your family is so beautiful! I commented and liked your photo, hope you get a free print!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Busy that is a BFP!!! Congrats!! Sooo happy for you. Really praying this is your sweet rainbow baby!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning incase anyone wanted to know ( because I didnt see anyone ask :nope: )my 40 minure procedure turned inot a 2hour surgery....I'm in tons of pain but the surgery went well with no complications....I will update later if anyone wants to know what happened when I get up again for my meds!


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, thank you for updating!! I'm sorry it turned into such a long procedure. Please let us know what happened. I hope you get your pain under control!!!! I wished you well yesterday and said I was thinking and praying for you, I'm sorry I didn't follow up with asking about you! I promise it wasn't intentional!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies you are so sweet, I hope we get our free prints too :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5stars, thank you for updating!! I'm sorry it turned into such a long procedure. Please let us know what happened. I hope you get your pain under control!!!! I wished you well yesterday and said I was thinking and praying for you, I'm sorry I didn't follow up with asking about you! I promise it wasn't intentional!!! <3 :hugs:

It's ok Pink I know everyone was busy in there own lives and I yes you did wish me well and prayed for me and thanks for the my dear..

Hope no one took what I said the wrong way....n I know a lot of you were concerned about Jules because she was rushed to the hospital unexpectedly...we all were....I'm glad she's home resting and that her surgery was a success also!

Love you all....update later....I need these pain pills to kick in!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars, I had sent you good wishes on the procedure yesterday morning but guess because I didn't follow up asking how it went that doesn't count


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars, I had sent you good wishes on the procedure yesterday morning but guess because I didn't follow up asking how it went that doesn't count

Please don't take my post wrong...I guess I was just a little emotional after the 2 hrs of surgery and the info I got from the dr


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies please don't take offense to my post....yesterday was very long and emotional for me...I really didn't mean any harm!


----------



## pinkpassion

No offense taken 5stars I just wanted you to know I was thinking and praying for you :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone I'm home.

Last weds I kept going dizzy hot and cold breathless and didn't feel right dh and I didn't have normal sex he just helped me along and I did with him so I orgasmsed and that's where the pain kicked in it was horrendous like labour I was contracting and passing large clots and bleeding bright red and heavily and it was offensive. I ring the hospital and they told me to go to the emergency room right away they checked my loss and starting flapping around getting an IV in taking bloods incase I needed a transfusion and to check for the infection. So I went up to the ward they gave me pain relief and did examinations started me on strong antibiotics and told me to rest to lessen the loss. Next morning they took me to unltrasound where retained products was confirmed they sent me for emergency surgery last night. They said it should take too long but guess what?! Yep yet again it went on for much longer. Turns out there was lots left of all tissues and some clots and I really needed it done. Im home. 2 surgeries in two weeks is HARD add an infection to that and all that comes with two general anaesthetics and all the emotional pain and I am one exhausted mama. My sister in law just announced her pregnancy too she's about 5 weeks happened first try all she ever does in whinge about her two year old and tries to get others to look after him. I don't get life. So yes I'm home I can't say comfortable because that would be a lie lol but I'm happy to be here with my favourite people including you guys :) much love I would have for I. Touch from hospital but I've just been so rough. Sorry 

How is everyone? xxxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars luv I swear I was praying for you and busy and amber yesterday, I'm so sorry that I didn't post ... :( please forgive me, update when you can and tell us how it went , 2 hours!??? Wtheck!? Im sure glad everything went ok though.

I have no excuse but my dh ran his four wheeler trailer through the middle of my rental house yesterday. .. we just did a COMPLETE restoration on it inside and out and now we have to repair this. He was so tired and pulled up and it was just an accident, so my day got a little hectic :( 

Amber I haven't read your update yet I'm about to now&#9825;

Busy... waiting on that test porn luv!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh Amber I am soooo sorry. You truly don't deserve this. I am so relieved that you are ok. I really hope the pain goes away soon and that your recovery is fast. I really don't understand why you have had to go through so much. I wish there was something I could do to help you. Please know we are all thinking and praying for you. Sending hugs!

5stars- I am sorry your procedure went so much longer than it was supposed to. Please update us when you feel up to it. I hope your pain goes away soon, too!!! Hugs dear!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber you poor thing :( you have suffered so much, life is not fair at all. I'm glad you are back home and safe with your family. I'm sure your husband and kids were worried about you. It seems like hospitals should routinely do ultrasounds after a dnc so this doesn't happen. It's so horrible to suffer a loss and then have to go through so much physical trama and pain after, you don't even get a change to grieve because you are worried for your own health. When I had my loss they gave me the pills to pass the "products of conception" at home. My placenta didn't come out whole and I began hemorrhaging badly which lead to a emergency dnc. It was scary. I hope you can now rest and recover and begin to heal. Thinking of you xxxx

5stars, I'm glad to hear your procedure went well and you are resting. Sorry you are in pain :( I understand what it's like to be emotional and tired. Don't think that we weren't thinking of you or care how it went. Like the other lady's said there are lots of comments the last two days wishing you well and hoping for the best. Things are always a bit quiet here Friday's and weekends. I may not always comment, but I check this thread several times a day and care about all you lady's and what's happening in ur personnel lives. Hope you have a speedy recovery :flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin wth?! How in the world did he do that? Oh boy....that complicate things doesn't it? I hope he's ok and no one was hurt. I think that's a pretty good excuse ;) 
You should have caught that on tape.


----------



## busytulip

muffin my DH and I used the p/o method for 6 years. We thought the Lord had closed my womb, then He laughed and blessed us with a twin pregnancy. You never know luv, keeping you in my prayers. I can't imagine this group without you so I'm really thankful that you are choosing to hang around and put up with us all. :hugs:
And oh my goodness, what in the world??? I would be so upset...after I of course saw that my DH was okay, then I'd get out the bat. :haha: I agree with Corn though, that should definitely have been caught on tape.

Pink your maternity shoot pics are amazing, so beautiful. I liked and commented as well. I think you only need a few more comments :winkwink:

5Stars I'm sorry I didn't specifically ask after you, but I was (and continue to) praying for you and your recovery. Please know that you were and are thought of dearly. I'm sad to hear that things took longer than they were supposed to and that you are in a good deal of pain. I hope that you heal quickly and that your pain can be managed easily. :hugs:

Amber what an ordeal, I am so sorry. I hope that the surgery was successful this time around and that the new course of antibiotics gets rid of the infection. That would be really hard news to get about your SIL :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

I apologize for not posting earlier, I know how you ladies love your test porn. I was up early to take DS1 to perform in a small brass ensemble festival. I did cave and test with a cheapie though


(unedited)

They are having a Tulip Festival a few townships away so I might be away for a little while :blush:


----------



## pinkpassion

WOWIEEEEEEEE!!!!! Busy!!! Just look at that progression in ONE DAY on a CHEAPIE THAT is incredible!!! Praying so hard for you love!!!! Are you on anything new this cycle? Baby aspirin?


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin I'm so glad you are staying I can't imagine "us" without you!!!! You are the "U" in us!! :haha: ok that was cheezy.. anyway stick with us and you will get your next one when the time is perfect!!!
Glad your dh is ok and I would have loved to see that but not at the same time. I'm sorry you have more work to do!!! Just a few weeks ago dh was working on his car in the garage and went to drive it up on lifts and I heard a horrible crash and I ran out there and he had wento up and over the ramps and a little into the wall.. I couldn't stop laughing even though I should have been crying and he just stood there staring at me. Seriously I was laughing so hard I was on the ground and couldn't breathe and was crying. He thought I'd lost it. I finally stopped laughing long enough to ask if he was ok then just died laughing again. I laughed so hard because it's totally something I would have done!!! 


Amber. My heart aches for you. I remember how scary my emergency d&c was. The need for immediate antibiotics and emergent surgery and not seeing my family. I could be sick thinking of it. I'm glad you are home now and resting well!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars and Amber, wishing you both a speedy recovery :flower:

Busy love the darker line! So excited for you! 

Pink where are these maternity photos? I guess I missed them! Would love to see them!

Muffin eek sorry about the accident with the rental. Hope it gets worked out quickly.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies for helping me get free prints!!! I love the way they turned out!!!

Disney here you go:
https://www.kandlphoto.com/the-g-family-kingwood-texas-photographer/

Help us get a free print!!!! https://m.facebook.com/Kari-Linne-Photography-210121312385176/

Scroll down to the black and white photo of us and it tells you what to do, like and comment to help us get a free print!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I'm so excited for you! Hoping and praying this is a sticky determined little bean. :hugs: xxxx :) 

Muffin ur awesome! Don't ever leave us! Maybe DH just needs a bit of time to de-stress, you guys have a lot on ur plate at the moment.....men are funny that way. My DH was really on the fence about me getting pregnant, and now he's super excited and wrote me the sweetest anniversary card saying how it's the best gift anyone could give him and he would never change a thing. He's so looking forward to being a "real" dad for the first time. I'm still terrified something will go wrong, but excited to meet this little soccer player.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Thank you ladies for helping me get free prints!!! I love the way they turned out!!!
> 
> Disney here you go:
> https://www.kandlphoto.com/the-g-family-kingwood-texas-photographer/
> 
> Help us get a free print!!!! https://m.facebook.com/Kari-Linne-Photography-210121312385176/
> 
> Scroll down to the black and white photo of us and it tells you what to do, like and comment to help us get a free print!!

What a beautiful family! You're glowing <3. Love the location too. We don't really have pretty open fields like that in Southern California!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I just typed loads and lost it grrr.

Fla you should get your little boy into modelling :) he's so striking it's probably why he keeps getting chosen to be the weather baby he's so handsome.

5 stars glad it all went smoothly surgeries go on forever for me too always bloody complications it's tough on the mind and the body isn't it. I was told my fertility will probably be affected by this due to scarring and cervical incompetence ffs. Sending th biggest hugs and love to you. It's hard being a woman isn't it. 

Busy yaaaaaaay congratulations my lovely sending ALL the sticky dust to you and bean. Loads of love. 

Not missing anyone out on purpose I haven't caught up I'm crap. 

Pink they said the same about me going home with meds but after the scan decided against it because all the tissue was on the top of my uterus which is a classic placental retention site with my history of bleeding they decided against it. I'm so happy to be bleeding less again. 

It was so scary being alone for all of the surgery and procedures and recovery :( hubby took me there and then popped in yesterday for two hours but he needed to get back to the kids. I was alone for the surgery and because of my acid reflux and the fact I wasn't properly starved I had to have the doctor strangle my by pressing three fingers on my throat as the other guy doctor pumped me full of drugs my throat KILLS today and I'm coughing up yuk. They said there was so much tissue of all kinds that they've and I've decided to go for tests on it. If we will get an answer I don't know. I have a couple of pics i took to send him i'll pop them on and show you the state of my arms lol they aren't fussy in emergencies. I had the surgery at 9.30-10pm ish -not sure of times but I was out by 11.30-12 :) 10 mins they said based on what they could make out on scan but then i have a tilted uterus so bleh. anyway. i cant delete that pic lol
 



Attached Files:







12993427_869327109862557_8537720905114757176_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber mu luv I'm so terribly sorry :cry: like you already aren't going through enough, you did have us worried :( 
Your dh is a good man to be so supportive of you, I'm so glad you have him. Praying you make a full recovery soon :hugs:

Corn your the sweetest :hugs: your dh sounds wonderful, I sure hope mine changes his mind :trouble:
I'm letting it bother me a little too much :cry: but it will be ok!

Pink, you brought tears and a Crack up laugh all at the same time :rofl: my dh is insane I'm like how the heck!!?? :rofl: and it was humorous, he didn't think so... 
Now I'm like UGH because we had restored this place (which when we bought it, it was used as a rental and it got destroyed by everyone) to sell it, and we were supposed to put it on the market this week! :trouble: 

And believe me if I had done it................ then the world suddenly ended................ :rofl:

Well hope my luvs have a great day! 

I've got to go pee on a opk!! :haha:
Cd13


----------



## muffinbabes4

And busy!!!!! that Is a beautiful line luv .... i bet you are over the moon excited! !! Congratulations my luv :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

hey muffin <3 <3 <3 omg CD 13 how exciting <3 <3 <3 come on eggy.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

There we go. Thats me im doing good. xx
 



Attached Files:







just before surgery crapping them..jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3









in recovery.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5









my poor arms i had 5 sets of bloods no idea why..jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









my poor arms.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









today, pale tired in pain happy to be home.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pink STUN-NING pictures what a beautiful family you have xxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Aww thank you amber!!!! You look like you've been put through the ringer but beautiful as ever!!! Your poor arms :sad2:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you pink! I feel like an ancient sore hag. I'm sure you heavily pregnant ladies can relate -I usually feel that way at the end lol.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber you are beautiful!! &#9825;&#9825; aww your arms! I'm sorry luv :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber look at you, putting on a smile and looking beautiful through it all. You are amazing and you have been through hell. Rest and get well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You ladies are the sweetest, and quite beautiful yourselves inside and out. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn, happy 37 weeks you absolute trooper you! Despite everything you've got you baby corn to term I can't wait to meet your precious angel my sweet. You deserve a medal for the amount of pain your been in for so long. Sending much love here's to meeting little cornflake :D


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm going to have a good snoop through tomorrow and see how everyone has been :) well today it's 2.59am here. I feel like I've missed lots of posts and out of touch lol. Loads of love to each and everyone one of you including new ladies. Xxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Ahhhhhhhhh corn, I'm sorry I forgot to tell you "happy full term"!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Any day corn!!!!!! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies since im up to take my meds I decided to update you all because this pain meds(percocet amd motrin 800) have me in and out of sleep all day long.

So Friday I was supposed to have my surgery at 130 but there was a delay because there was still someone in the surgery room that I was supposed to go in...so needless to say we didn't start until 2....but before the surgery started I was stuck 3 different times for blood...I tried to inform her where everyone else that has ever taken my blood takes it from but nope she wouldn't listen....so after the 2nd attempt and a blown vein she decided to listen to me smh....

So when my Dr came in to talk to us my husband asked how long will I be in surgery and she said if everything goes well and looks fine it will only take 40 mins but if I have SOME scar tissue she will make a small incision on my left side to clean it up but if I have a TON she will make another incision on my right side and if this happens the surgery will take over an 1 hr and 30 mins...so 40 mins turned into 2 hrs...

Whenever I came to in the recovery room I tried looking down to see how many incisions but I was too drugged up...my Dr came by and told me that my left tube is still blocked from scar tissue but my right tube is fine....she said that she was about to go inform my husband...so I started crying whenever she left and the nurse was very comforting to me....she told me her story and how she didn't think she could get pregnant but her and her hubby prayed about it and now she's 2 weeks....she asked me if she could pray for me and I said of course, so she took my hand and prayed right then and there...

When I was finally wheeled into my room my hubby was like what's wrong why are you upset (crying) he tried to comfort me and he said babe at least we have one wrkn tube and I'm ok with that....we can still get pregnant...he was very encouraging and not worried about me only having one wrkn tube at all...this is why I fell in love with him because he's my calm in the storm...

As the nurse and my hubby were helping me into the car, a stranger came up to my husband shook his hand and said I will be praying for your wife...this made me feel so good that a complete stranger would pray for me....God sent two of his guardian angels to come comfort me and reassure me that every information will be ok...

I have a follow up in 2 weeks so no sex for us and we are out for April....we are both ok with that, my husband main concern is and has always been my health...he reassured me of everything today....he is such a sweetheart when he wants to be...

Well ladies this is my little update and I hope you guys can understand why I was so emotional yesterday and didnt mean to sound selfish....

I hope everyone enjoy the rest of ur weekend and I will try to catch up and see how everyone is doing later tonight or tomorrow...love you all!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Five stars, don't even think about a post op post especially after going through the mill like that surgery does very weird things to your thoughts and processing I can vouch for that and then you didn't get the best news either. Sending big hugs your hubby is being a darling and he's right you come first always. Sending you a big super huge hug and I hope you make a quick recovery. All my love xxxx


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies, think of you all x

Dd has chicken pox it's absolutely all over her Inc her bottom which mean I got 2 hours sleep last night and couldn't find anything that would help more than 10 mins. I hope to God she has a better night tonight x


----------



## FLArmyWife

fran- this site has a few different bath options that might help
https://www.rapidhomeremedies.com/remedies-for-chickenpox.html


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars I'm so glad your dh is being supportive. I'm sorry about your one tube. BUT you still have one tube!!!!!!!!!! I believe you will get pregnant in just the right time!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Frangi I'm so sorry about dd's chicken pox. Are they worried about you being pregnant around it? Hopefully you can get her some relief and she will heal quickly!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

O week over here! Hope everyone else is going along well!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars , you have a good dh &#9825;&#9825;I'm glad all went good, &.... no worries I have 2 friends with 1 tube, and both have babies and 1 is pregnant again! Take it easy peasy luv and rest so you can heal up&#9825;&#9825; I'm glad they took care of you :trouble: they don't want any :rofl: luv ya!!&#9825; it's a new beginning!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy... where's our test porn!!?? :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Thanks FLArmy she's having the baking soda bath tonight. We tried the oats yesterday and she liked it but decided today she didn't want it again.


----------



## busytulip

Amber I'm sorry you had to go through things on your own while your DH looked after the kiddos. I hope that you were able to feel us all pulling for you and loving on you from afar. Praying that recovery is quickly getting on. Look at your poor arms :( I agree with the other ladies, through it all you are just as radiant as ever.

Muffin, oh goodness! I didn't realize you were selling it this week (how did I miss that?) Maybe an 'as is' clause will do :haha: In all seriousness, will insurance be of any help to make the necessary repairs?

Corn yay for hitting full term!! :wohoo:

5stars that is difficult news to hear I'm sure, anyone would be emotional. :( I'm so glad your DH is supporting you through everything. Loads of one-tubers have babies, praying things happen for you quickly. :hugs:

Awww Frangi, chickenpox are rough-poor DD. Hopefully they clear soon.

breakingdawn good luck, hope you catch that eggy!!


----------



## busytulip

I am 'cautiously' excited. I'm praying so hard that this is our rainbow baby. I was showing DH the progression this am, we are both trying to be optimistic. It's hard when you've had unexplained recurrent losses, I know some of you ladies 'get' that.

Pink after my last MC my OB asked me to start taking baby aspirin and fish oil in addition to everything else I was already taking so I've been doing that.

Here is this morning's unedited pic :)


I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend, they go too quickly I think.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: breaking

Yay full term corn!

5stars and amber- wishes for a speedy recovery

busy- great progression


----------



## muffinbabes4

Frangi I'm sorry about those chicken pox darlin :( 

Busy BEAUTIFUL lines luv I'm praying right along with you, I sure do hope this is your rainbow &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Ps.. thanks for the test porn :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Busy I totally get it. Dh and I said if we try again and conceive there's no way we will ever be the same about pregnancy, the excitement won't be there and it will be a matter of getting through it. It's gutting but there's only so much we can take. I totally understand. Your tests look great congratulations and good luck lovely. Xxx

Thank you I don't feel radiant I have more
Colour today I think but haven't been able to get out of bed I've had a bad muscular reaction to some of the drugs they used but it's easing thankfully. It was like full body whiplash resting today seems to have helped lots. I'm feeling the surgical pain more today.

I take these to send to my family as I tell them to not visit me lol to show I'm ok incase people wonder. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm sorry I haven't managed to read through yet I've not managed to get out of bed today and it's 7pm it feels so weird.


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy, lovely lovely lovely progression!!! I'm praying so hard for you!!! I do get what you mean after recurrent unexplained loss it's just so hard!!!! I'm glad you are on the baby aspirin!!! Hopefully that helps!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking dawn, I hope you catch that eggs. When will you be testing?


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful Jules!! You look more lively today!!!


----------



## frangi33

Busy Fx for you hun I really hope this is it. 

I hope you have a quick recovery Amber. 

Dd has gone to bed without fuss tonight and has stayed down- a welcome relief as she didn't sleep till 1:30 this morning!

To answer your question pink there's nothing I can do in regards to risk unfortunately. I've had chicken pox and shingles before and hope that my immune system is enough to protect me and baby. My daughter won't need to visit a doctor it's not necessary unless she has complications, chicken pox is so routine here. Obvs all she wants is mum and there's no way I could avoid contact with her whilst she's suffering. After going through this with dd I'm going to get this LO vaccinated asap whatever the cost!


----------



## breakingdawn

pinkpassion said:


> Breaking dawn, I hope you catch that eggs. When will you be testing?

Probably around 10/11 DPO depending on how my OPKs look!


----------



## pinkpassion

frangi33 said:


> To answer your question pink there's nothing I can do in regards to risk unfortunately. I've had chicken pox and shingles before and hope that my immune system is enough to protect me and baby. My daughter won't need to visit a doctor it's not necessary unless she has complications, chicken pox is so routine here. Obvs all she wants is mum and there's no way I could avoid contact with her whilst she's suffering. After going through this with dd I'm going to get this LO vaccinated asap whatever the cost!

O absolutely you shouldn't stay away from her when she needs you! I am not too familiar with chicken pox. I don't really know if it's an issue in pregnancy or not! But I know when my dd is sick she just wants to be held and what mother could withhold that from their poor little ones!! I agree with the vaccine. I will definitely be having dd vaccinated and next dd vaccinated also! I don't understand why people don't do the vaccines! But to each his own!! I do hope she heals quickly and isn't too uncomfortable. I hate it when our poor babies are sick!


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: to all those that need them. Glad to hear surgeries went ok and recoveries are underway. 

There's a chicken pox vaccine? My three have had it already (poor Ella was six months old and still has a scar on her eyebrow) thankfully all at the same time and during the summer so they could play out in the garden naked. But I didn't know they can get a shot against it!


----------



## M&S+Bump

My poor little bubbakins. She took it fairly well, unlike the boys..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi ur poor little daughter :( I guess here in canada and the States they now routinely vaccinate children for chicken pox. I had it as a child myself. 

M&S poor baby! :( 

Busy I'm so happy for you! I know it's nerve racking after loss, hoping this is ur rainbow baby :)


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! Have you forgotten about me yet?! LOL :haha: Really though, just popping in to say hi! I'm sorry I stopped coming on here, I just feel like I've been so busy and by the end of the night I just want to lay down and relax lol. 

I hope everyone is doing well though! I have my baby shower next weekend and my maternity photos the weekend after that...so def been busy planning and getting things together. Been finishing up baby boys nursery as well...almost there!! I'll try to pop on more...I feel SO bad that I haven't been keeping up with everyone but I know that I have a lot of you guys on Facebook. I love seeing all the babies :baby: Anyways! just wanted to say hello and that I haven't forgotten about all of you! :hi:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm starting to get swollen it's so uncomfortable. It's not as bad as it was with dd but I don't want it to get that bad!! 

We also got a lot done this weekend!!!! Got the car cleaned (not that it was dirty we clean it at least once a month) but then got the carseat base installed. Got all bags packed and got both rooms sorted. I'm having my last shower this weekend then I'll either get or buy the last things I need (new nursing tops and bras and little odds and ends for baby) and I'm finishing the sewing of the last few diapers I made her and then everything will be ready. My goal is to have everything done by 37 weeks so then I can just focus on keeping the house clean and I am making a thank you basket for my dr and one for my friend who is acting as my doula and one for my photographer. So I'll work on that!!!


Hey ashley, good to see you!!!! :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Nice to hear from you Ashely :) let's see some nursery pics :)

Pink sounds like you've got it all together :) I got alot done this weekend too. Had a great anniversary friday and then Saturday Sunday,me and DH painted a wall in the living room and started the hallway. Trying to finish my taxes ugg...then get baby stuff set up. I might be down to my last few days here. Why does it take a baby to get all this done ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

5star's I hope you are recovering well :flower:

Amber :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thinking of you 5stars and Amber!!!!!

How are all our baby mommas doing?

How are you ladies ttc? Ovulation tests to look at? preggie tests to stare at??

Pato how are you? :hugs:

mrs. mb, ccoast, frangi how are the baby bumps coming along?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Opk needs :trouble:
Still not there.. haven't tested today yet. .

Oh pink I'm sorry your all swelled up luv :( I hope it gets better that's awful. baby will be here so soon!

Corn.. I know what you mean girl! But it's good your staying busy, it'll go by quicker and holy moly any day!!!!! Eeeek! A baby corn :) &#9825;&#9825;

Hey ash, glad everything is well, your almost there :) 

Busy... test porn..... 
LA DE da... :coffee:

5stars hope your feeling ok luv and resting up :hugs: so you can start your making making again! :haha:

Pato... where's my pato... &#9825;&#9825;

Hope all the new babies and babies mommas are good &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and everyone is coping and getting enough sleep 

Amber thinking about you luv hope your doing much better &#9825;&#9825;

Luv my luvs have a great Monday :flasher:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

We got to have our babies back today. Low day the pain isn't easing and I passed some tissue last night. I feel like it's never going to end. Sorry for lack of posting I hope you all understand. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

Of course we understand :hugs: beautiful babies hun, I know that's tough!!! I hope the pain settles quickly and you aren't passing anymore tissue or clots. It really is rough and I know how torturous it is for it to go on and on!!!! I'm so very sorry!!!! I'm going to go eat a tub of chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream in your honor, it always makes me feel a bit better!!


----------



## busytulip

Awww Amber :hugs:

5Stars thinking of you lovely

muffin come on O

Pink sorry you are swelling, have you tried lemon in water? Hope it doesn't make you too uncomfortable these last few weeks

Corn glad you had a great anni weekend and have been super productive. :)

Ash nice to see you pop in, I do hope that you'll find time to post more. And I can't wait to see the finished nursery

M+S poor dear :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber luv yes we understand :hugs: I sure hope and pray you heal up quickly 
&#9825;&#9825;Your sweet little Angels &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## busytulip

I'm going out of my mind, if I'm honest

My FRER this morning was soooooo faint :cry: Trying not to lose hope. I did a cheapie in the same urine and it seems a tad bit darker than yesterdays but that may be wishful thinking. I'm having no cramping or bleeding whatsoever, please stick LO


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - you are such a strong and beautiful woman. I don't know what the reward is going to be for all the struggles and trials but it will have to be great. Your pictures look great and I know you don't feel that way but you are beautiful. It must be bittersweet to have the babies back. Beautiful urn but I know that's not the way you wanted them with you.

5Stars - How is your recovery love? Is the pain easing for you?

Corn - Eek, so much done! Congrats on making it to full term and I can't wait to meet that sweet little face!

Ashley - Good to hear from your. I'm sure you're busy with your DD and getting ready for one more. It's nice to see you pop in though. Enjoy your baby shower. Post some pics if you get a chance.

Pink - Yay, baby shower too! How exciting! I'd love to do what you're doing and leave enough time after the baby shower to get the odds and ends we won't get as gifts.

Muffin - That OPK needs to hurry up so you can bust your move!

Frangi - I'm so sorry about chickenpox! Sounds so miserable. I hope you don't get it sweetie. Of course you can't stay away from DD when she's sick!

Everyone else - Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well this Monday. 

AFM: Spent my first weekend without DH. Monster pup and I did good for the most part. One of my ears is plugged (could be allergies or start or ear infection or another wax plug) and I have hemorrhoids again... Baby girl seems to be good. I haven't felt her as much over the weekend but I know it's still early for consistent movement. I did feel her both days though...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - Considering how dark your cheapie is, the FRER has no business looking light. Maybe a bad batch? I just read a thread last week where a someone had a faulty batch of Clearblue with weeks estimator tests that were saying "not pregnant" after she got the "3+." I would go to the store and make sure you buy a box from a different batch. Fingers crossed the little one is here to stay.


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy, your cheapie is most definitely darker than yesterday's. Not sure what's up with that frer but I think it needs the bat taken to it :trouble: I'm sorry it's got you worried. Can you get in for blood levels? Also how many dpo are you? I'm praying really hard!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Also thank you for the advice of lemon water I'll give it a try for sure !!!!


----------



## busytulip

Mrs MB I hope you feel better soon. I had a very sore bum the entire last Tri with J and pushing made things worse, I hope you can get them cleared again and that they stay far away.

I'm not really sure, I wasn't keeping track tbh. I think I'm 15dpo, I'm on cd 31. My OB asked me to call as soon as I had a bfp, I had to wait over the weekend since they were closed. He's in surgery now but is supposed to call me back, he wanted to do a full work up not just quants and progesterone

I hope I'm just being paranoid


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - hard not to be paranoid after the losses. You're so within your right. Hope the doc gets out of surgery soon and calls you to set something up.

"The bum friend" is definitely annoying... Need to remember to take my Metamucil every day


----------



## ccoastgal

Busy with my BFP my ICs were darker than the FRER for some reason. I always thought it was the other way around but nope the IC's stayed darker. At first I thought that the IC's were flukes and that I actually wasn't pregnant. But I was. I hope that helped ease your worry. I completely understand the reason you are worrying after what you have been through.

5Stars I hope you are doing well and that you pain level is controlled. I am sorry that you did not get the news that you were looking for but like the other ladies said I know a few ladies who only have one tube and they were able to get pregnant. 

Amber How are you doing hun? That urn is beautiful. I am sorry that you have been through so much! I hope that if you and DH decide to try again that you will have your rainbow soon. 

Mrs. MB sorry about the hemorrhoids hun they are the devil!

Corn Congrats on making it to term! I can't believe that you can have your precious baby anyday now!

Pink Yay for baby showers. Sorry about the swelling hun!

Muffin You need to take the bat to DH and tell him to stop pulling out or else!!! :haha:

I hope all our baby mommas are doing well! As for anyone i missed I am sorry it isn't intentional!


----------



## ccoastgal

AFM a quick update. I am officially halfway through woot woot! So excited. I am still feeling sick in the am but usually after I get sick I feel better the rest of the day. My feet have already started to swell so the doctor had me on rest over the weekend. Luckily my BP stayed great so I am not too worried about pre-e. This Wednesday DH and I are leaving for Las Vegas as our last hoorah before the baby so I am looking forward to some relaxation and getting away from work.


----------



## pinkpassion

mrs. mb do you have anything to put on it? I HATE hemorrhoids .. I had a huge one just a week and a half ago it hurt so bad I wanted to cry!!! Actually at one point I did cry because I was having a weird clear out and on the pot a lot which is what caused it and really made it mad. I slathered my bum in cream and it was much better the next day. And then gone in a few days. I am TERRIFIED of it coming back either before or during labor!! It was so incredibly painful so I totally relate!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy half way ccoast!!! :) Enjoy your trip to Vegas!! I hope your swelling is manageable or gone and that you have no more issues with it or bp!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

wishing all our ladies a great day.


and happy national pet day for all furbaby mommies


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I have Tucks at home, it's medicated cotton rounds with witch hazel. They usually help really good. I actually just got a wax yesterday so I didn't realize it was hemorrhoids - though it was just irritation but this morning it donned on me... 

Coast - Happy half way. Just a few more weeks until V-Day!!! Enjoy Vegas!


----------



## Pato

Afternoon Lovelies... I usually takes notes but I'm slipping this in on my work computer so I hope I don't get things muddled up....I'm going from memory.:haha:

Coast congrats on being halfway....

Amber thinking of you honey:hugs: I saw your arm and I hope you are healing. Hoping and praying the bleeding and pain eases. Your "boys" are beautiful...

5Stars hope you are on the mend. Sorry about your report after surgery but I do pray your remaining tube gives you a surprise rainbow soon..:hugs:

Corn...you're a busy bee. Glad your anniversary went lovely, baby kernel will be here any day now, so excited.

Busy...your IC is definitely darker today so don't worry, FRERs do odd things at times...muffin may need to get the bat....

Mrs. MB...yikes on the bum. I do hope you get relief soon those things are painful buggers..

Flarmy...hope you are well...you're on my mind quite a bit today....

Muffin hope that all is better, so sorry about your rental...how is that going with repairs?

Ashley...good to see you I hope all is well....

Pink...I had a peek at you FB pics, so very beautiful...I liked and commented...hope you get your free pic....

Frangi, newbies et al I wish a pleasant and productive week....

AFM....... I'm 4dpo today if that accounts for anything, at least last month I had a 12 day LP and I'm still ovulating I guess....:hugs: and :kiss: for everyone


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy half way coast!

Sorry for all the ladies with the bum problems :( 

Busy.. no worries that cheapie looks super good! And we all know the new frer sucks! So don't take that to heart, and see your dr. Asap :hugs: 

Pato! Praying you caught that egg luv! I'll be counting down the days with you, hopefully that lp behaves again :) :coffee:


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I've been cramping and O is due tomorrow!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey breaking ! That's not a pos. Opk luv.. just wanted to makesure you knew so you didn't time bd wrong :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I know ;) we are on #3! LOL! I used these with all mine. Normally they are stark white but a few days before O they get darker and darker and then the test line gets darker than the control line. That is when I know!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh coool!! OK just checking !! Well good luck I hope yall catch it, you better go attack your dh!! :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

I have already prepared him. :haha: I would like to try for tonight and Wednesday! Just to cover the bases and every other day seems to help build up the swimmers! :spermy:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Perfect breaking! Meanwhile..... im chasing my dh around :trouble: like :flasher: ...... :rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

muffinbabes4 said:


> Perfect breaking! Meanwhile..... im chasing my dh around :trouble: like :flasher: ...... :rofl:

 :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Too funny!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Muffin - you totally forgot my suggested move :rain: (read Muffin on a stripper pole)

Breaking - We managed to BD two days before O and that was that. Guess the swimmers were eager because here we are expecting our baby girl :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

That gives me hope!! Because all we will have for my fertile week is Saturday, Monday, and hopefully Wednesday! I know every other day is suppose to help build the swimmers back up. In theory??


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb :rofl: oh yea I remember that pole ahahahah!!! I love it! :rofl: I'm desperate so whatever it takes .... stripper poles, flashers, pillow over the face!! ;)


----------



## ccoastgal

Breaking DH and I BD two days before O and the day of O and we are expecting our first baby girl as well and he was sick! Such a trooper LOL. It definitely is possible good luck and :dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

I am thinking if I do O late tomorrow... and we BD Wednesday, it could be too late? I don't know.... we will see I guess!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin you may need to break out the handcuffs and the pillow over the face ;) 

Pato :hugs: thinking of you.

Ccoast happy 20wks! I hope the sickness goes away ASAP!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!!! Omg when I was reading this I was walking through the "rv" and looked down and my son's toy handcuffs were in the floor!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I have tears! :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

They may come in handy muffin ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

How's everything going Flarmy ?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Another night spent in the hospital but I'm now home at 4am. Nothing to worry about just some minor hiccups happily. In my own bed and happy to be so. Just took five minutes to make my kids packed lunches and appreciate the fact I could. It was scary for a few moments tonight. Xxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope you're ok Amber, I am so sorry all of this is happening to you :( :hugs:. Stay strong, I admire your strength and positivity during all of this.

Will do a more detailed catch-up tomorrow ladies. But I've been reading like usual! :)


----------



## frangi33

Breaking there nothing wrong with bd every day during your fertile period ;) 

Amber sorry to hear you had a scare I hope it wasn't anything too nasty x


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber thinking of you. Hope you are ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

35 weeks today and I start my weekly appointments today!!! Can't believe how fast it's all going to go from here on out!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber you are in my thoughts :hugs:

Pink I can't believe it 35 weeks! Pretty soon u will have 2 little girls :) btw after you said you were eating cookie dough icecream that's all I could think about ;) still want it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh our poor ladies are all going through the ringer it seems

I hope everyone has a better day. congrats on 35 weeks pink. not long now. 

Anyone have any upcoming scans for us to gawk at? How about some more test porn busy?! 

:hugs: :dust: and <3 to all our girls


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! Put that icecream down! Well at least share :haha:

Amber I'm so glad your home again and it wasn't anything major :hugs:

Busy!!?? :coffee: where's our test porn!?

Good morning ladies &#9825;&#9825; Hope everyone has a great day

I'm still waiting for those stubborn opk of mine lol Cd16 anytime.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I created us a sig pic/link
let me know what y'all think and did i miss anyone?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to bounce something off you ladies

I know it can take a while for your cycle to regulate but it's got me stressed. I pumped a total of about 3 times in 2 weeks while working so no added birth control there.
I started my period March 7-17
I started the mini pill on March 13
We BD the 20th
Then I bled again heavily March 27-30
April 5th ish is when a normal cycle for me would have started back but it didn't.. Well I finished my BCP pack on the 9th and had tried to call the DRs office twice about a refill and never got a call back. So the 10th I had no pill. Well the night of the 9th we BD. Yesterday I finally got through to the DR and took a pill, so I only missed 1 day, but I still have had no period. I've been having sticky cm all week. I had terrible bloating yesterday and thought for sure AF was coming but she's still not here. 

By looking at Marchs schedule we BD on CD 14 which used to be O day when we were TTCing. but it was only 3 days after AF. but I had heavy spotting just 7 days to 10 days later.. and now no AF and I'm on CD 39 if you don't count the 4 days of spotting CD 21-24.
Did anyone follow that? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







cycle.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I would take a test just to be sure, I personally can't take bcp they tear into my hormones and mess my whole Cycle up/make me want to hurt people :trouble: so maybe try switching bc? But I would def. Take a preg. Test just to be sure .. that's a wonky cycle

Ps. I &#9825;love the sign link! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin, I have been on BCP for a total of 9 years and never had a problem. My cycles were always 28 days on the dot.. even when coming off the bcp to ttc i only had 1 cycle that was longer than 28 days. Idk though what dpo I would be. Based off old cycle info CD 14/15 is when I used to O.. which would coinside with Bding on the 20th. We used a condom but were a bit hasty and hadn't used condoms in years so yeah.. something could have gone wrong there.. but March 20th was only 3 days after AF stopped.. 
:dohh: I wish my cycles would regulate faster to stop all this uncertainty


----------



## Cornfieldland

Love the signature FLArmy :) I have no idea about the bc, it seems like ur cycles should be regular with bc, but ur hormones are probably out of whack. Did you ever try the shot?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Pink and corn im so excited for you both! not long at all!!! :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn, the first post of the thread at the bottom I put all the info for anyone who wants to add the fab family pic to their Sig. 
No never tried the shot.


----------



## pinkpassion

At my 35 week appointment today my dr said she really hopes I go into labor around 37/38 weeks for the best shot at vbac. But I know I can still do it even if it's later than that. But I left feeling a bit discouraged. Thinking I should just bump up my rcs date and get on with it. But I really really want a vbac. I've started my third tri tea again today and will release all the crazy emotions in my head today so that nothing is stopping her from coming when she's ready!! I wouldn't be opposed to her coming at 37/38 weeks but I want her to be ready and not be on my schedule. Also she palpated my stomach and said she estimates her to be in the 4-5 lb range, not sure how she can tell just by feeling her but it left my tummy quite sore afterwards and I was having several contractions afterwards. I really just wish I knew what the future held on when and how she'd get here. It should would make it easier!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ok, advice! We did the BD last night... my OPK does seem to be getting darker. I should O late tonight or possibly tomorrow. DD is so worn out from work and school we can probably only do tonight or tomorrow night. Which should we do!? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pink - why do you have a better chance of vbac at 37/38 weeks? Surely it's whenever your body is ready :) I had two great vbacs at 40+12 (by two hours haha) and 40+11 respectively. Although in labour with Ella I did complain that I should just have took the civilised option and had a c-section - but the recovery was so much easier it was worth it!


----------



## pinkpassion

Typical ob thinking and worrying really. She worries she will get too big for me to birth and she thinks I'm too little to give birth vaginally. I'm 4'11" and 93 lbs prepregnancy weight. But my sister is the same size as me and birthed a 10 lb baby naturally. My dd was labeled "failure to descend" but she was OP and acinclytic. So horrible positioning wedged her tight into my pelvis. I feel like I can vbac her just fine and that she won't grow too big for me. She's small right now . I think she's just worried about the what ifs. But it's a little discouraging.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pfft! Failure to progress was us too, same, OP and they had me lying on a bed on my back not moving, on a monitor. I never got past 4cm.

Second time, they said I'd be nil by mouth and have a catheter in my hand from when I was admitted, 'just in case' and would need to be on the bed on continuous monitoring the whole time, because it was a VBAC. 

I politely (ish) told them to f**k right off, if that was what was going to happen at hospital, I would just have him at home then. We compromised on monitoring but with a wireless, waterproof monitor, so I could labour and birth in the pool, and anything they wouldn't do to a first timer, they weren't to do to me, because my chances of needing an EMCS were just the same. :haha: 

It's a bit different in the UK because they can't discharge me and have a duty to care regardless of how difficult I am, but I'd think if you're paying for it, you'd be entitled to whatever the heck you wanted &#128513;


----------



## muffinbabes4

How do I use the sig. I've never so no idea? I went to the first page and clocked on it..but after that I'm clueless :) help


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I've heard ur body size has nothing to do with it, it's pelvis opening or whatever so don't let those comments discourage you. My baby was said to be 4 lbs at 32 weeks from the ultrasound. She can't tell by feeling ur stomach anyways its all guessing. If she is 4 or 5 lbs now she won't be much bigger than 7 or 8 anyways so that's totally normal. Sorry for the downer appt. :( Doctors don't know everything in my experience ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

My ob is really relaxed about me vbac'ing otherwise. Basically said she'd treat me like a ftm. I progressed to 10cm with dd but only pushed for a few times before they told me my cervix was swelling and I'd need a c-section. I don't have to labor in hospital unless my water has broken. They said I can move freely with the wireless monitors, I don't have to have an epidural although she strongly recommends one just in case. I just feel like she doesn't believe I can birth a baby vaginally because of my past (she wasn't my dr for my dd, she's just going off the notes that don't indicate that she was op and acinclytic) but the dr that did my surgery came to tell me that once she turned her head she would have come right out :dohh: and that she really hoped I would try for vbac the next time because I'm an excellent candidate. And since that was the dr that actually was in there doing it I'm more inclined to trust her opinion. But there's nothing in the surgical notes of that nature so my dr is skeptical I guess.. but she said she's willing do to all she can to get me my vbac! So I'm at least thankful for that!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

M&S...love ur polite ways ;)

Muffin im with you I don't know how to add it either...I'm computer handicapped I guess


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm a delight, Corn :winkwink: I just know how to get my point across, is all :D

Pink, sounds like you've got a pretty decent doctor for the practical side of things - just tell her to keep her opinions to herself :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sending all my love to everyone mentally doing very well physically I suck. Speak soon just wanted to pop by to say I'm thinking of you all xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

She really is a great dr. I will just have to push out the negative and bring in the positive!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Amber :hugs: think about and look after yourself, and then your family! Don't worry about anything else!!

Just push out a baby along with the negative and you're grand, Pink! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffinbabes4 said:


> How do I use the sig. I've never so no idea? I went to the first page and clocked on it..but after that I'm clueless :) help




Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin im with you I don't know how to add it either...I'm computer handicapped I guess

This is what you type into the signature box before hitting save. Just take out the hearts


[<3url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2310171-fab-testers-supporters-43-bfps-5-fab-babies-new-ladies-welcome.html]
[<3img]https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/leighnaras/a5d7bf61-8ea9-4483-a364-a7eca60c3855.jpg[/img<3][/url<3]
 



Attached Files:







sig directions.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> muffinbabes4 said:
> 
> 
> How do I use the sig. I've never so no idea? I went to the first page and clocked on it..but after that I'm clueless :) help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> Muffin im with you I don't know how to add it either...I'm computer handicapped I guessClick to expand...
> 
> This is what you type into the signature box before hitting save. Just take out the heartsClick to expand...

When you paste that code in, it automatically removes the hearts so that works! Thanks for making it FLArmy. Can't believe we are going on a year in this thread <3.

Corn and Pink I'm getting excited for you guys! I need to post my labor cake recipe for you ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies...

Amber and 5Stars I'm thinking of you both...hope you're feeling better:hugs:

Flarmy...I have no idea on the cycle/bc thing...with my DS I didnt get AF back for 8 months but then I was BFing and on the mini pill. sorry I couldn't help more :hugs:

Pink...I truly hope you get the birth you want....I've never had an epidural but if I ever have another I sure as hell want one...I thought I would die of pain with her...DS wasn't as bad bc they had given me a sedative. Even though I had him almost 23 yrs ago I still remember everything about his birth...took me a bit to bond with him too....

Oh and Flarmy thanks for the siggy...I love it

Great day for all


----------



## breakingdawn

Frustrating. Either I missed my surge or I'm not ovulating at all this month. Definitely should have by now! I'm just going to go ahead and count myself out this month dang. :p I don't get it though. I've been cramping, sore bbs, all the usual O signs. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FLArmyWife

Glad you ladies like the siggy

breaking, i'm sorry :hugs: I don't know anything about opks so sorry I can't give any insight

hope all our ladies have a good hump day


----------



## muffinbabes4

Trying to figure our this sig. Thing I copy pasted In sig. Box!? Ugh :trouble:
Ok got it! :haha: it said I could only have up to 8 lines so I had to adjust..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking it is frustrating.. im in the same boat, but I always o later.. as in cd17 18 Just give it a couple more days, unless you missed it, but u test twice a day?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy how are you luv !? :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I tested twice yesterday but only once the day before. I got a fairly dark one in the afternoon yesterday then it was a little lighter that evening. Maybe I missed it the other night? Who knows. I am fairly sure if it happened, it has happened.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Glad you got it worked out muffin

Busy, test porn?


----------



## busytulip

ccoast halfway!! :wohoo: Have a blast in Las Vegas :D

Pato 6dpo now :coffee: 

muffin :rofl: love your moves!!! oh and upon seeing the handcuffs (kizmet) :haha:
Stinkin' opks :(

Amber oh my gosh dear, you really can't catch break lovely. I hope that will be your last hospital visit and that you're able to get some rest and recuperate at home

Pink weekly appointments already? wow! Oh and Reese's and ice cream alllllll day long. Mmmmmmmmmmm Praying you get the VBAC you are hoping for

FLArmy I love the new siggy. I've got a lot in mine so I'll have to play around when I have more time to add it. As for your dilemma
I was always a 28 day cycler for over 20 years. Once I developed Grave's and now subsequently Hashimoto's from my thyroid completely pooping out on me my cycles became very irregular. Anywhere from 24-38 days. So it very well could be due to your thyroid not being well controlled.

Breaking if you had all your normal signs I'd say you probably had a short surge and missed catching it on OPK. But with your BD plan hopefully you caught anyway :dust:

M+S how are you doing hun?

5stars :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

I'm doing okay. I went and had labs drawn Monday. 8 vials!! Some of the results will take a week or so and I won't have them until next week. My progesterone was 23.7 and hcg 91. My doctor didn't seem too concerned and wanted to wait a full week to redraw. So of course that gives me time to obsess and go crazy, which I've been doing-thank you Dr. Google.

I'm still having nausea that comes and goes and my bladder holds nothing...absolutely everything seems to go straight through. And I'm not having any backache like I've had with all my (M)MC's. 

Just praying and trying to keep positive. My lines don't seem to be getting any darker, but not any lighter either if that makes sense. FF says I'm not due for AF until tomorrow (but I know I ovulated earlier than normal and I think I'm between 16-18 dpo). I don't think I'm going to test anymore, it causes a lot of stress. Of course I say that now...

As requested
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3170bnb.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww busy keep on keepin positive luv!!! I'm so excited for you !!!!!! Well... if you do cave and test post!, but if not, totally understandable :) 

Afm... dun dun dun opk almost positive! ! Cd16 Should be for sure by tonight, I'll post a pic later when it gets there. But.. im waiting on ups ( :trouble: ) now .. I ran out of opks lol and had to order more, :coffee: will hopefully be here any time...


Oh and drinking lemon water like crazy to get that vjay Jay pH just right for :sex: tonight :rofl: :rofl: 

Even though dh is p/o now I can still dream big and bust a move :flasher:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hey ladies so sorry I've been Mia was up all night in er with dd. She spiked a 103 fever yesterday so I gave her motrin before bed and she was moaning in her sleep so I kept going in and rubbing her back and she was sound asleep just moaning and making this horrible noise and at 1 am when I went back in (had been going in every 20-30 minutes) she was burning up, hottest I've ever felt her, I took her temp and it was 106.2... of course I freaked out and me and dh took her to the er. They ran tons of tests and all was normal. She vomited from getting so worked up. We finally got home at 5:40 am with instructions to go back if fever went that high again or go to her dr in am. They never got her fever below 102.6, so after being home an hour I layed dd back down to try to rest some and she went right to sleep but as soon as I settled down on the couch to take a quick nap she started that weird moaning again in her sleep so I went back in and her temp was 105.6 again :wacko: so I called her dr and the nurse totally freaked me out and said I needed to rush her to Texas children's downtown for evaluation because she shouldn't be doing that. I had an appointment for 40 minutes from then and she agreed after my total meltdown on the phone to let me try a bath on her first. She said if the fever didn't come down in 30 minutes she needed to go and if it did come down she could come to her scheduled appointment. It did come down so we went to her appointment and the dr was so great. I'd never seen him before but he is aged and so gentle and so informative. Literally one of the most caring and informative drs I've taken her to. He said fevers are not the monsters everyone makes them out to be and they are doing a job to help the body. He said the highest fever he ever saw was 114°. He said that natural fevers from the body don't cause problems except for febrile seizures but even those aren't dangerous. Anyway he was so great. I of course was an emotional pregnant hormonal mess haha. He said a nice warm bath will help too. That it didn't need to be tepid because even a toasty bath is going to be cooler than her fever and it would bring her down. He said to let her play for 1.5-2 hours if she wanted (she loves the bath) and that she should bounce back in the next day or so and unless there's anything new or any symptoms (she's symptom free other than fever and not eating). So I left feeling much better. But it freaked me out so bad!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy I think that line is great!!! In my experience those honestly do not progress well even with my 22 hour doubling time they were like molasses in winter time!!! 

Bear with me as I try to catch up with the rest of you!!! I'm running on no sleep!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies I'm 99% sure I hit my surge yesterday. The top two tests are yesterday and the bottom two are today. Due to my cramping on one side I'm almost certain an egg was released today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh it keeps posting my photos sideways!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Omg pink!! Fevers always freak me out too, I'm soooo glad she is ok! I bet u were going out of your mind! Don't worry about posting here take care of dd! Update us on her later IF u can and she is feeling much better &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

The last high fever we had was 105 and ds was passing out in the tub so I took him to the er after I managed to feed him motrin. There we go popcycle in hand ... (I always keep minute made 100% juice pops in freezer) Anyways we stayed the night outside the er in the car, and never went in, but we're there incase. .. (I know some say don't give them cold stuff with fever but it works for us so I do, not the bath just Luke warm) 

Anyways try to rest pink I'm so sorry you had to go through all that!!


Breaking... I would agree with you today is probably your O day :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Nervous!! Wish us luck. One more try tonight!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm so sorry about dd, I would have freaked too! Always better to take them in cause you never know! I hope u r resting and she is getting better...and I hope you don't get sick!

Muffin go get that man....he seems to be bad at he pull out thing with 4kids conceived that way haha...so you never know!

Bfeakingdawn gl catching the egg!

Busy ur test looks lovely :) hope ur numbers next week are beautiful as well :)

Had my OB visit, I'm being induced Friday! Holy cow I can't believe it! They will call me sometime Friday...I don't know when, and tell me when to come in, could be early could be late at night. My BP is starting to creep up a bit when I'm active and with the bile acid it's better to play it safe. Still 2cms dialated and my dr wanted to do a membrane sweep. She rolled her eyes when I said that online on the gbs website it advises not to because of increased risk of infecting baby. She said never in all her years...blah blah but she said do what makes you feel comfortable. So I didn't get stripped ;) but I still am dilated so I think my body will respond favourably. Now to get last minute stuff done ....oh and DH came down with a stomach bug Monday night and I'm so irritated at him...even though it's not his fault...but reAlly? Hoping he's all better by Friday and doesn't get me sick, I can't be sick! Plus I don't want him sick for this!


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG corn, Friday we will get to meet the newest fab baby!!! That is SOOOOO exciting!!!! The nerve of dh getting a stomach bug :rofl: Muffin get your bat :trouble: I hope you don't get it. My dr did say if you are a few days out from having IV antibiotics like for an induction for c-section and you wanted to have a sweep it would be ok. So you probably could have had it done and it be totally fine. But I'm glad you did what you were comfortable with :)

Good luck muffin and breakingdawn!!! I hope you both catch that eggy!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!!!! Omg omg!!!! That is sooooo exciting!! Awww a baby &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; your dh better get over that cold :trouble: what awful timing!!

we have 4 but he is being so stubborn, :trouble: I may have to get him liquored up tonight :rofl: 

Good luck breaking !! I sure hope u catch that eggy!! Go attack that dh of yours!! :sex:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies!!! Oh he's being attacked tonight for sure! There's no escape!! :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Oh wow corn that's so exciting!

Hey pink sorry to hear about your dd, I hope you get caught on sleep quickly.

LOVE the signature strip flarmy!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink I hope your daughter is feeling better! That is SO scary. It's taken me a long time to not freak out over fevers. SO is so quick to want to give medicine to bring it down, but now I only give it if she is visually uncomfortable. I know fevers are there to fight off whatever is going on! 

OMG CORN! Yay Friday! I'll be stalking this thread like crazy so be sure to give updates if you feel like you can. Good on you for turning down the sweep. Mine was so painful and didn't do squat. 

breakingdawn, here's to hoping you just missed your surge and that you did indeed O and that you guys catch the egg! Hope the 2WW goes by fast. 


AFM, nothing much. Ellie is 8 weeks old today. Can't believe it! It's going by too fast. I don't want to go back to work, yet it's creeping up very quickly :(.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- hope you and your dd get some rest and her fever goes away.

Corn- so exciting! 

Breaking and muffin hope you catch your eggies!

:hugs: and love for quick recoveries for Amber and 5stars

Disney- I know what you mean. Sweets turned 11 weeks on Sunday and I'm just like :saywhat:

Busy- I didn't think about how the thyroid thing could be throwing it off. 


hopeful- hope you're doing well. I see your occasional post on FB and can tell you're busy

ashley- you DD is just darling and love watching your growing bump

Pato- <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

I don't check in for a day and we have a group signature??? LOL, you truly can't miss a day around here :) 

FLArmy - I love the signature. Thank you so much for creating it! Doesn't hurt that it's in my favorite color either :)

Amber - All I can say is I love you and I'm thinking of you a lot. 

Busy - Your hCG seems good, considering you're not even at missed period yet. Fingers crossed for a super sticky super healthy bun in your oven. 

5Stars - How's the recovery?

BreakingDawn - Attack that DH, ATTACK!!!

Pink - I'm so sorry! That must've been so scary. I really hope she bounces back quickly.

Corn - Fab baby coming Friday!!! Yay. Lots of liquids for DH so he can be in top shape by then. 

Muffin - See comment I left for BrakingDawn. Go ATTACK!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Waaaaah! I'm not yet included in the group but that's ok, I've only been here a few weeks and hell, even with the B'n'B group I got go be a part of in real life, it took a while to get invited. I'm so excited for all the ladies with exciting things going on.

Pink - Fevers are the worst. We had paramedics at the door one night because I freaked and phoned in with Joe having croup - he'd had it before and they said it was fine, but he was burning up and sounded terrible!! Paramedic was there less than 10 minutes after we phoned NHS24 (not an emergency line but puts you in contact with a nurse) They took him away in an ambulance but then sent him snd DH home with no transport in hhe middle of the night &#128545;


----------



## M&S+Bump

And f**k getting a sweep if you're being induced in two days. No. Thank. You. If it was an alternative to induction, or getting you started when you were already ready, ok. But if you're already nearly done, hell no to getting poked about more than necessary...


----------



## pinkpassion

For the last week I've been having the most excruciating cervix pain. I swear she's trying to come out already. It's sharp and hurts and sometimes my cervix just aches and throbs and there's just so much pressure. So I'm curious what do y'all think? Does it look like she's dropped?
 



Attached Files:







20160413_174916.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;, yes! and what an adorable belly btw...
It does look like you have, I personally am small like you and notice everthing too, 
{5'2 95 lbs pre. Preg. Weight and 118 at delivery last preg.}

So.. my point you can start dropping now .. you may only have a couple weeks till delivery!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Guys, Amber is back in the hospital. It was her that updated her fb so I'm assuming it isn't TOO serious, but she was taken by ambulance.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber was admitted again to hospital! :cry: lord help her. Our poor amber .


----------



## Disneymom1129

M&S+Bump said:


> And f**k getting a sweep if you're being induced in two days. No. Thank. You. If it was an alternative to induction, or getting you started when you were already ready, ok. But if you're already nearly done, hell no to getting poked about more than necessary...

You. I like you. :) Tells it like it is!


pinkpassion said:


> For the last week I've been having the most excruciating cervix pain. I swear she's trying to come out already. It's sharp and hurts and sometimes my cervix just aches and throbs and there's just so much pressure. So I'm curious what do y'all think? Does it look like she's dropped?

She looks low to me! I sympathize with the cervix pain. Not sure of anything to relieve it though. It'll be over soon!


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh amber :cry: :sad2: please update on your condition when you can!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh no Amber!!!! What is going on? Why can't they figure out what's happening and get it right? Muffin!!!! Get that bat for the doctors over there!!!

Pink - awesome bump. Don't know about her being low though. Little experience here :)

M&S - haha!!! I never pull my words either! I love your comment!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Posting from phone so bare with me. 

Ms bump I'll add you as soon as I get a chance

Pink yes she's seemed to have dropped

Mrs mb, I figured after almost a year we deserved a siggy


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink ur adorable! I think you look low ish, I'm getting more cervix pain too and punches in the crotch.

M&S u crack me up ;) 

Amber :hugs: my god u poor thing...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey corn I noticed in your signature that you are missing some of the code for the link part of the photo


----------



## breakingdawn

Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneymom1129

breakingdawn said:


> Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:


What time of day are you doing the OPKs? Seems like a lot are different. A lot of people say they do SMU, but with the brand I had, I had to do it with FMU. Since it's getting darker I would test again in a few hours. Don't count yourself out yet! :flower: Just be sure to have lots of :sex: because that's all we can really do.


----------



## breakingdawn

I did one earlier today and it was very light, that is from this evening, obviously darker.. but it did this yesterday too.


----------



## M&S+Bump

breakingdawn said:


> Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:

Why is this a bad thing? Sorry, I'm a newbie with opks and only by chance got my +opk on CD30 the other month because I thought I was pregnant... It was a huge blazing positive at 2pm when they arrived in the post, then back to the usual negative by 5pm. My period started 16 days after.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm so sorry to hear about your poorly girlie :( I hope she is feeling better now? Really glad you saw a doctor who helped calm your fears. 

Busy good luck with the blood draw next week :) 

Corn img today is the day I can't believe you're going to have this babycorn TODAY ahhhhh exciting. 

Sorry everyone else I'm going on memory and I have a terrible one as you all know by now! Sending much love and I promise I will catch up.

Oh FLA 11 weeks ummm what?!!! When?!!! Oh my goodness :) 

AFM yes it's true I'm here back in this bloody hell hole. Stop reading now if sensitive to blood post MC stuff.

So since my last hospital visit I've been passing clots of increasing size one was an inch and a half thick and 4inches wide like the entire palm of my hand I've been gushing blood. So yesterday was the same but it seemed to slow down despite 4 doctors appointments I attended for me and the kids and a walk around the shop. I got home ate my soup and all of a sudden a few hours later filled a maxi pad the extra long nighttime ones in one gush I jumped up and waddled to the loo. I took off my clothing and I'd leaked everywhere then it was like someone turned on a tap and I just bled and poured and bled and poured I shit myself as it wouldn't stop a clot flew out and bleeding followed it looked like someone had been stabbed all over my bathroom so I called an ambulance and they took me in. My vitals showed a fast heart rate and a fever. I got admitted again and given blood clotting medicines and antibiotics and pain meds. I've got to have another scan today and I'm hoping they will just give me my meds to go home after that. Sigh. The bleed on the bathroom floor was around a pint if not more. :( I was so scared xxxz


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking dawn I've had months where I've missed a surge in opks don't worry just get the baby dancing in like Disney said :)


----------



## frangi33

Oh Amber how terrifying! I hope they get to the bottom of it quickly, you must be exhausted x 

FLArmy 11 weeks that's so cool! 

Pink you look low imo but not dropped, but then a side by side comparison from a couple of weeks ago would show the differences. Everyone is different so your version of dropped may end up looking completely different to mine x 

Corn it could be less than 24 hrs till you meet your LO so excited for you x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I'm so sorry....that's very scary! I had something similar happen and thought I was going to die. I really hope this is the end of the hospital visits and they give you what you need to begin to heal. Big hugs to you and your family xxx

It's Thursday Morning here in Canada, so I'm sure it will be another 48hra before I have this baby out, unless they call me first thing tomorrow morning. I will let you all know when I get the call. Been getting contractions every night but nothing consistent. I'm anxious to get this going and trying to stay positive.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh my goodness Amber, that's terrifying! &#128555; You poor thing.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Eek so exciting corn!

:hugs: I'm sorry Amber. hope this is the end of your terrible recovery


Spoiler
I am beyond pissed with my DH. I finally hit my breaking point with him

When he gets home from school for the day he'll spend maybe 20 minutes talking to Sweets then he puts him down. He gets so frustrated anytime Sweets isn't asleep because if he's awake it means dh has to give him attention. He'll get pissy and hold him and say in an irritated voice "Come on.. just stop it!" and even "you've got to be fucking kidding me. what is your problem?!" I finally lost it last night. Sweets was good all day but got fussy around dinner time. I finally got him asleep and dh took him from me so I could eat. After a few minutes he laid sweets on the couch beside him. About 5 minutes later sweets spits up all over the place and starts choking on it. DH picks him up and holds him away from him, arms completely outstretched, and said irritated/mad "really?! Don't spit up on me again. you always spit up on me like 5 times a day". While this was going I was searching for the sucker from the hospital to help suction out his mouth as he was having problems breathing. Then dh, still holding sweets away from him, and said "Well he's still having problems breathing in" in such a tone as to say 'what the hell are you doing?'.
I threw the burp cloth at him, snapped that I was looking for the suction thing, and then ran upstairs. I found the suction thing for his nose, came down to Sweets coughing and dh patting his back. I took Sweets out of his arms, suctioned out Sweets nose, and then managed to rock sweets back to sleep. DH could tell I was pissed so he got mad at me for being mad at him. 
The show we'd been watching finished and he immediately leashes up one of the dogs to start final walks for the day. I take Sweets upstairs, get him changed, fed, and put down. I come downstairs to find it had apparently been raining when DH took the pups out. Well when he brought them in he never dried them off. Not such a big deal for our younger two dogs but my poor 16yr old pup was standing there shaking. So I grab a towel, take off his harness, and dry him off. Then I pick him up and take him up to bed. DH was already laying in bed on his phone. I placed the dog on the bed, our big pup jumped up in the bed and laid in my spot. I was so irritated with dh I grabbed my phone charger and went into the nursery and crawled into the twin bed there. DH comes in and asks why I'm sleeping in the nursery. I proceed to tell him I'm so tired of him taking his frustrations out on the baby. The way he talks to him, the way when Sweets is crying he shoves the paci in his mouth and holds it there even if Sweets is still screaming with it in his mouth. Dh gets huffy and storms back off to the bedroom. 

I slept terribly. Sweets could sense my pressence and so he was very restless constantly tossing and turning. So from 11pm to 4am I was up every 15 minutes or so to give him the paci and get him to fall back asleep. at 4 Sweets gets up and starts crying so I change and feed him then get him back down. I go downstairs to clean out the bottle and prep the next bottle to find dh was sleeping on the couch and 2 of the 3 dogs were with him (1 is a momma's boy and had been with me in the nursery). So I decide after prepping the next bottle to go crawl into the bed in our bedroom. I get in bed only to find our 16yr old dog had pissed in the bed! DH had heard him cry and took him downstairs but never bothered to check! This is the second time in 4 days that the dog has peed in the bed and both times it's been after DH has been the one to walk them for the final walk. So by this time it was 5:15. I pull the sheets off the bed and go downstairs. I throw them in the wash and grab some cleaner, go upstairs and clean the mattress the best I can, and then go back downstairs. I put the harness back on the dog (that's how I knew dh hadn't taken him out after he cried because I had taken the harness off him before we went to bed). DH woke up to this and asked why I was taking him out so early in which I snap "Because he f**kin peed in the bed again". Dh goes "When? I brought him downstairs with me" 
Me- "Clearly before you brought him down here" in which I storm outside. I walked him around for a good 10 minutes and he peed twice more. By the time I got back inside DH had decided to get ready for school. he left at 6"30.. a good 45 minutes before he typically leaves but I'm sure he can tell I went from irritated and pissed to downright death glare cold shoulder this morning. 

So I was up every 15 minutes from 11pm to 4am. And had been up since 4 (it's now 6:53).


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi ladies, not good news it's happened again I had another massive bleed even bigger I didn't even know what to do I just stood there in shock and someone went and got a nurse then it was all rush and chaos them it's slowed again after 15 minutes I've cried a few times I'm genuinely scared for my life. They're checking my blood AGAIN to see if I need a transfusion but that's it I'm in hospital now until it's sorted. I'm so upset.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh no Amber! :hugs::cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I'm so sorry!!! :cry: :sad2: just know you are in the safest place you can be. They must find out what is going on and fix it for good!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Amber :hugs: what's going on?! They need to figure this out! I'm so so sorry!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey ladies I updated the siggy to add M&S+Bump. Also made a few different design options to choose from. Just use the code under the siggy photo you like!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla, it sounds very normal to me, normal for hard times. It sounds like you're both exhausted but he isn't handling it as well as he could be. He needs a swift kick up the Arse for sure you nor the fur babies nor baby sweets deserve to have his tempers taken out on you. It's hard for you ALL not just him he needs to get a grip. You can resolve things like this and they are common in huge times of adjustment but he does need to vent elsewhere and treasure what he has. He's very much taking you and sweets for granted. I hope he gets a reality check soon and can come to terms with his feelings and share them with you instead of blaming you xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornie I got my days muddled up I
Think I was eager to meet baby corn haha. It's Thursday here too lol 3pm. I don't know what going on I hardly bleed at all then have a haemorrhage. I'll update later when I know much more xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

sending you tons of :dust: Amber
and I know his stress level is high. he is in a very demanding program at school and trying complete two degrees at once. he's great on the weekends but during the week you can see the stress build on him but he cannot take it out on me :( I thought we had made progress this weekend. I thought he was understanding where I am emotionally, but I guess not.


----------



## Pato

breakingdawn said:


> Can I just throw in the towel now? :cry: One minute my OPKs are super light, the next minute darker. I never O late, ever... so it is highly unlikely that is the case now. I am just counting myself out this month. I hate to be a negative Nancy but I have never had an issue with OPKs until now!!! :growlmad:

Just by way of information, sometimes our bodies do crazy shit.....I always O between CD12 and CD 14 with CD 14 being the most. Last month I oed on CD15 and the year I caught with my daughter which was the only time in my life I used OPKs, I Oed on CD18:saywhat: so if its darkening again just keep BDing bc you never know...keep your chin up:hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry FLArmy, I'm sure he's stressed, but so are you. He shouldn't be taking it out on u and baby sweets. He's a baby..he's gonna cry and spit up and poop. I hope he apologizes and you guys can talk it out. Xxx


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Pink I'm so sorry to hear about your poorly girlie :( I hope she is feeling better now? Really glad you saw a doctor who helped calm your fears.
> 
> Busy good luck with the blood draw next week :)
> 
> Corn img today is the day I can't believe you're going to have this babycorn TODAY ahhhhh exciting.
> 
> Sorry everyone else I'm going on memory and I have a terrible one as you all know by now! Sending much love and I promise I will catch up.
> 
> Oh FLA 11 weeks ummm what?!!! When?!!! Oh my goodness :)
> 
> AFM yes it's true I'm here back in this bloody hell hole. Stop reading now if sensitive to blood post MC stuff.
> 
> So since my last hospital visit I've been passing clots of increasing size one was an inch and a half thick and 4inches wide like the entire palm of my hand I've been gushing blood. So yesterday was the same but it seemed to slow down despite 4 doctors appointments I attended for me and the kids and a walk around the shop. I got home ate my soup and all of a sudden a few hours later filled a maxi pad the extra long nighttime ones in one gush I jumped up and waddled to the loo. I took off my clothing and I'd leaked everywhere then it was like someone turned on a tap and I just bled and poured and bled and poured I shit myself as it wouldn't stop a clot flew out and bleeding followed it looked like someone had been stabbed all over my bathroom so I called an ambulance and they took me in. My vitals showed a fast heart rate and a fever. I got admitted again and given blood clotting medicines and antibiotics and pain meds. I've got to have another scan today and I'm hoping they will just give me my meds to go home after that. Sigh. The bleed on the bathroom floor was around a pint if not more. :( I was so scared xxxz


OMG Amber are there no breaks for you..... I'm so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine how terrified you were....hell I'm reading it and I'm terrified for you. How are you feeling today????:hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Meh, another light OPK today. If I did O this month I am fairly sure it happened and it was either in the morning (when I usually do not test) or any time after 7pm when I do not test. I had tons of symptoms, cramping, etc. I am hoping I did. Tomorrow will be my last day of testing for it and just hope for the best. Of course now I am all paranoid I am not ovulating due to something being wrong, LOL! I can be a bit of a hypochondriac. Therefore, I am staying away from WedbMD.


----------



## FLArmyWife

breaking, have you ever tried temping?


----------



## Pato

OMG It seems like life is really pressing on us lately

Flarmy....It really seems like he's under alot of pressure but hell so are you. Cussing at Sweets is not acceptable either. He's both your responsibility and whether DH is tired or not he still needs to pitch in. Babies don't come with batteries or off and on switches. 

Amber...I really think they need to get on the ball and sort this bleeding out, at this rate you'll be having breathing issues soon from losing all this blood....

Busy how are you feeling today honey???:hugs:

Corn...OMGness it's almost Friday :happydance:....excited much

Pink...you do look low to me but I'm not sure how much higher you were b4 so I have nothing to compare to...

Gotta run, boss is coming....be back later


----------



## breakingdawn

Temping is just too stressful for me so I do not do it anymore. I did with #2 but I am just too inconsistent with sleeping and the nights I knew I had to temp I woke up ALL night. :/ Sigh.


----------



## Pato

breakingdawn said:


> Meh, another light OPK today. If I did O this month I am fairly sure it happened and it was either in the morning (when I usually do not test) or any time after 7pm when I do not test. I had tons of symptoms, cramping, etc. I am hoping I did. Tomorrow will be my last day of testing for it and just hope for the best. Of course now I am all paranoid I am not ovulating due to something being wrong, LOL! I can be a bit of a hypochondriac. Therefore, I am staying away from WedbMD.

I would suggest temping next time if AF comes bc to me that's the easiest way to tell if you are ovulting bc of the thermal shift. Try signing up on Fertility Friend or Countdown to Pregnancy for free.


----------



## Pato

breakingdawn said:


> Temping is just too stressful for me so I do not do it anymore. I did with #2 but I am just too inconsistent with sleeping and the nights I knew I had to temp I woke up ALL night. :/ Sigh.

Oooops...posted while you did


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok so. Scan done shows a mass. Could be molar, tissue, retained placenta, infection, abnormal growth.

They've taken another set of bloods to check hormone levels. They want to try aggressive antibiotic treatment to see if it reduces. If Hcg comes back high then it's molar/abnormal growing tissue so then another plan will be out in place. They don't *want* to do surgery again. Too risky. Methotrexate could be an option. But for now antibiotics and waiting for my Hcg and histology to come back. Fingers crossed I don't bleed again but let's face it there's a mass visible by scan bigger than before ?!?!?!?!?!? It's going to happen again. Well vitals are doing good I think not sure what my latest fbc is though it was 117. Down from 134 a week or two ago. As for breathing I'm really lightheaded when I walk to the loo and shivering and tired so I'm feeling it already. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I wonder if this abnormality is why the babes didn't make it.


----------



## breakingdawn

I may try, I don't know... it just wore me out. Lol! I had no issues getting positive OPKs before so I am not sure what is going on. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber - I am fairly new here so not sure what all is going on with you but I just wanted to say you are in my thoughts and I hope everything will be okay.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - My God dear and, pardon my French ladies, what the fuck???? I really can't wait for you to get some decent answers to what's going on with your body. Also, I'm really hoping that after all this is over you and DH can talk to a reproductive specialist. I wish I could sit by you sweetie. You have been through so much in these few weeks. I can't imagine darling. You so don't deserve this. 

FLArmy - Ok, who's the baby, DH or Sweets? That man is seriously acting like an overgrown child. I'm sorry he's being a douche and I would absolutely lose all my sh*t if I had a night like yours and it was just icing on the cake. He's a grown man that went through the military, got married and chose to have a child. You grew and carried and birthed that child. Now you're there to support him while he's going through school... He seriously needs to stop taking you for granted. No wander you're feeling down and depressed my darling. Support from your partner is a huge contributor.

Corn - Baby Corn is going to make a grand entrance into the world tomorrow!!! How's DH feeling?

BreakingDawn - One of the girls on this board had a delayed O the month she got pregnant. Her OPKs geared up until almost positive and then went almost blank for a week before she finally O'ed. Maybe something threw off your O. I know I O'ed late the month I got pregnant too. Didn't think it was going to happen after seeing all those faint OPKs. It was my first month trying and I went with the digital kind because I couldn't bother getting frustrated with ICs. At least lines on those don't matter and you either get a smiley or you don't...


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Amber....there's got to be a way they can figure out what that mass is ASAP!
I think after my loss my blood count went from 127, to 95 or something..in a day. It takes it's toll on you physically and mentally. Hope you are getting some rest.


----------



## breakingdawn

I will check opks today and tomorrow but that will be it. I have a super strict 28 day cycle and my period is due in like 13 days so I really don't think I'll ovulate this weekend. Especially after all the O symptoms I've had this week.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh my Amber! I hope you get some answers soon and are on your way to actually healing asap!

TY ladies.. I'm doing a lil better now and not SO raging mad at him.. but I think that's because other stressers have come to light and are pushing my anger away

Breaking- man I'm sorry temping doesn't work for you. I only did it for 3 months but after 9 months of bfns I felt like it definitely helped me feel more sure of my cycle. and it let me know AF was coming before a blaring BFN


BTW corn and Pato, I saw your siggy still has the old code. Check the first post for the new ones when you get a chance loves


----------



## breakingdawn

Well the good news I guess is I'm not expecting a BFP at all this month so there will be no disappointment here. :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

A little AFM update:

I went to my regular OB appointment yesterday. She listened to the baby's heartbeat and said everything was looking well. She told me to make sure not to freak out about movements since at this stage I only feel "major movements." I go back in four weeks for my last monthly appointment. Since I'm low risk I will go every three weeks until 36 weeks. She also cancelled my six months post cryo pap not wanting to disturb the cervix. I'll need one after baby girl is here. 

My glucose test needs to be done the week of May 25th. I have to fast but can come in early in the morning. They will also take more blood for platelet counts and "some other things." Then at my 27 week appointment I get a TDAP booster. 

I have been feeling a little less energy again. Might have something to do with my dog not sleeping and baby girl partying at night. I have to get cracking on the house though - closets are being installed next Wednesday and I have to do a lot of moving stuff around before that can happen.


----------



## FLArmyWife

such a great update mrs mb. have you all picked a name?


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - yes, I thought I shared it but preggo brain is real so what I think I did and what I actually did these days are completely different things! Her name is Athena Valentine. We are planning to call her by her middle name though :) So we are currently referring to her as baby V or baby Valentine. My MIL doesn't like Valentine because she doesn't like Valentine's Day so she calls her Athena. My mother likes Athena better too... We still have some sorting out with them to do...


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great Mrs MB glad things are going well! I think Valentine is super cute. Everyone has an opinion about ur baby name. And everyone thinks they can comment on how big or not big you are and annolize every inch of ur body when ur pregnant. 

DH and I are nervous and excited. Just praying all goes well. I took a laxitive hoping to clear things out so I don't poo when I push haha...hope it doesn't back fire.


----------



## robinsonmom

Cornfieldland said:


> That's great Mrs MB glad things are going well! I think Valentine is super cute. Everyone has an opinion about ur baby name. And everyone thinks they can comment on how big or not big you are and annolize every inch of ur body when ur pregnant.
> 
> DH and I are nervous and excited. Just praying all goes well. I took a laxitive hoping to clear things out so I don't poo when I push haha...hope it doesn't back fire.

Hey Corn I remember you! Congrats hope you have a healthy delivery


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, are sore bbs at all a sign of ovulation? I took off my bra tonight and noticed they were quite sore! :blush: If I did ovulate it was either yesterday or the day before... confused! I feel like it is too early for AF symptoms for sure. :shrug:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn praying and thinking of you luv can't wait to meet baby!!!

5stars? Im thinking of you hoping your feeling ok, hope your resting luv :hugs:

Breaking I'm just hoping you O'd!

Amber lord help you girl! What in the world! !!???? I hope they figure it out soon, and that is at least a good place to be with all that bleeding. :hugs: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 

Busy &#9825;&#9825; Hope your not too sick luv


----------



## breakingdawn

My face also broke out in a couple spots. What in the world? These are normally AF symptoms which are a ways away!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's looking like its infection as my hormone level came back at Hcg 91. :) the pain has eased I'm not on any pain meds the loss is very minimal and I have my last dose of IV antibiotics at noon. I'm on blood clotting meds for a week. I've TOLD them I'm going home so that's that I got 16 minutes sleep last night my anxiety is so bad I've snapped I can't be complacent anymore I can't be here my mental state is suffering. If the bleeding kicks off I will of course stay/come back but as its settled I'm going home. I've had a fucking tit full.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry for ranting


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thinking of you corn :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, really hope the antibiotics knock out the infection and you are able to comfortably recover at home

Corn, eek! Induction day! ! Omg omg!!


Afm I'm on my phone so can't give the full story but dh had a revelation after I snapped at him. Hopefully he'll change for good


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm glad DH came around flarmy, hopefully it was just a bad day, it's not easy. I'm sure he loves you both very much.

I've been up for a couple hours...can't sleep! Who knows when they will call me to come in, that's the part that sucks! Hoping it's not late tonight or they don't bump me or whatever. My DH is all nervous and butterflies, first time for him.


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn can't wait for you to be called in. I wouldn't be able to sleep either, all the excitement :) ... can't wait to meet little man!!!!

Amber I'm so sorry you're having a rough time in hospital. Just please don't leave too soon. You don't want to end up back and have to havr another surgery or something worse. I hope it is getting better with the antibiotics!!! 

Flarmy glad to hear dh seems more sensible!! I hope it continues :hugs:


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....

Amber....:shock: wtf....I really hope the antibiotics work and the bleeding doesn't start up again. I'm so sorry you are going through this after all you've already been through. Hope they have some answers about this mass so you know how to proceed. Take it easy, I know you wanna go home but make sure all is well first:hugs:

Flarmy...glad DH is coming around...sometimes a kick in the head with words startles them back to reality...hope you are feeling better. Thanks about the siggy I'll go change it shortly.

COOOORNn:happydance: I do hope they call you in soon I'm beyond excited...hope DH is feeling better...praying and thinking of you.

5Stars....I miss you honey ......hope you are feeling better my friend:hugs:

Mrs. MB ....hope you get through with your house stuff but take it easy...

Pink...how are you feeling?

Busy...I'm thinking of you and praying your bean is super sticky....

All my baby mommas I hope you and MY lo's are doing well....

Muffin...how is it going with the repairs and that adorable pooch?

:dust: to all who have/ are about to O....

Have a lovely day everyone....Imma be hitting the refresh button loads today checking in on our Corn....

AFM...8dpo...mehhh


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn they better call you in soon! :trouble: 
..... I get angry at the floor installer man when he gives me a estimated time of ' between 10 & 12' what!? Wth kind of time range is that!!??

So for an induction!!?? I'd be bustin that bat out :rofl: Goin out of my mind!!! 

Luv u girl!! Praying for a healthy baby and a perfect delivery! !
I can't believe it's already been 9 months for you !! Eeeek!!! 

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

How u know muffin?! Got the call ahhhhh!! It's baby day :) heading out soon! My husbands a nervous wreck, teeth chattering and all...I'm the one having a baby haha..poor guy! Love u guys! I'll update when I can, I'm sure it will be a long roller coaster of a day. Glad I just showered and finished my hair and makeup and phone rang! It's happening....!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Corn. Wishing you and hubby all the best for a quick and easy delivery. Xx


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> How u know muffin?! Got the call ahhhhh!! It's baby day :) heading out soon! My husbands a nervous wreck, teeth chattering and all...I'm the one having a baby haha..poor guy! Love u guys! I'll update when I can, I'm sure it will be a long roller coaster of a day. Glad I just showered and finished my hair and makeup and phone rang! It's happening....!

EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK....wishing you a safe and healthy delivery and praying for hubby not to pass out:haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ahhh poor dh!! &#9825;&#9825;
I have tears corn and the biggest smile ever! ! You'll be in our prayers this way, luv ya girl! Go have a baby!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Such bad news going for surgery will update when I can I'm in good hands but my womb has had it this is the end of my ttc journey ladies


----------



## muffinbabes4

Omg amber :cry: no! Oh luv I don't have words for you !! :cry: so very heart broken for you :hugs: 
Maybe not ! Maybe they can find another route!


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber, so sorry to read that.


----------



## busytulip

Amber :hugs: :cry: :hugs: So sad luv. Praying for surgery to go perfectly and that things aren't as serious as they believe them to be.


----------



## Mrs. MB

CORN - AAAAHHH!!!! You're having your baby!!!! OMG!!! I can't wait for an update. Too funny about your hubby but typical of a man. To quick and easy labor my dear. Update when you can.

Amber - Sweetheart, I'm so sorry. I can't believe they're taking you in for surgery again. I hope this is the end of the treacherous road. I'm so sorry to hear that TTC is now under question. Looking to hear your update when you can. All thoughts are with you.


----------



## busytulip

Corn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's baby day :wohoo: Can't wait to meet another fab baby. Praying that labor goes quickly, delivery safely and a healthy baby and momma. :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Go corn!!!! 

Amber omg I really hope that's not the case, praying for you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I have no words...I'm so so sorry :( 
Praying for a safe surgery!


----------



## Pato

Amber my heart breaks for you....there are no words....praying for the best outcome:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no such mixed emotions! 

corn, excited and cant wait to read all about your delivery and see pics when the time comes

amber :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber :sad2: what do you mean end of ttc?! Are they taking your uterus out?????!!!!! I sure hope not my love. I will be praying for a smooth surgery and quick recovery for you!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn.. OMG I have tears of excitement for you and tears of sadness for Jules!!! I'm so excited to see an update!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm. I've been running errands all morning finishing up loose ends before baby gets here. I really think she will be here sooner than later!!! And now I'm busy cleaning cleaning cleaning. My mil is coming over tonight so she can help me with our yardsale tomorrow. It's always a big deal lol!!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Amber :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Any chance you want to come to my house to do some cleaning? I vacuum cleaned and washed floors downstairs yesterday and threw in the towel...


----------



## pinkpassion

Hahaha... Mrs mb. I'm tired. If it weren't for having company and just wanting a good thorough cleaning before baby I don't believe I'd be doing anything but lounging on the couch today... 

But I got all the gift baskets done. One for my dr, one for my doula, one for my photographer and one for the nurses on the l&d floor when we go in. They turned out so nice!!!
I also bought all my nursing tops and bras today. So all I have left is to finish sewing the diapers and then maintain the cleaning of the house and wait on little girls arrival. It feels so good to have so much done already :)


----------



## frangi33

Oh my gosh pink, you are a machine! I managed to clean out the freezer with dd yesterday and Hoover and that was it! I feel 9 months already! This energy I was supposed to have in second tri is bullshit lol x


----------



## frangi33

Come on corn in dying for an update!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Update on amber.. 
She is out of surgery and is ok. Apparently they stopped the bleeding but not sure how. Praying they just took out stuff that didn't need to be there and her uterus got to stay. Hoping and praying anyways. Poor amber :cry:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Poor pink! Yea I was gonna invite you over to do some lite cleaning and basket making over here too... :rofl: but since your tired!! I guess not :haha:

Afm... I guess it really doesn't matter much.. but still taking opks in hopes.. idk. But anyways thought for sure it would be positive couple days ago..by yesterday for sure, but no.. got my pos. Today. I'm like cd18 lol.. anyways praying for a miracle :) 

Thinking of you 5stars :)

And busy... how are you luv?

Can't wait to see our fab baby corn pics!!!! Eeeek &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

HOPE EVERYONE is doing good :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Praying for you Amber :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Quick update on me lady's, got my cervical catheter at 130 to help dialate. That was fun ;) it made me cramp and contract so I had to poop....at which time I pushed it out in the toilet at 330. They checked me at 430 and I was 4cms so they broke my water. 4 IV attempts to get it in, so I'm having my penicillin for gbs and eating my yummy hospital fish dinner. Having some contractions, if they don't spend up soon it's pitocin for me, I'm sure I'll need it. With both baby's once I hit 6cms it was a matter of minutes till I was 10. So hopefully I have him by midnight....we shall see. Baby is doing good. Thanks for the support lady's lov u guys!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn :rofl: you always manage to make me laugh
Thanks for the update! So glad yall are good, hope dh is holding up ok ;) yay!!!! He will be here so soon!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh my word, the one day I'm busy out attempting to commute to work on my brand new death machine and promptly nearly killing myself on it (only I would find the steepest hill in Glasgow then attempt to ride up it and stall at the give-way half way up - then have the bike die on me and have to rope in a passer-by to help me push it up the hill to flat ground) all the happenings are happening!

You're in my thoughts Amber. Waiting for updates.

Baby time! Squeak! I was the same, foreeeeever to get to 4cm (a full week of contractions with Nat) then wham, bam, once it got going it was done before we had time to realise what was happening. Good luck, also waiting for updates!

Fla - get that DH whooped upside the head. I'm the lazy ass in our relationship but I go to work and do all the nights with the kids and a majority of the housework (we do have a cleaner - but DH mostly looks after kids, I look after the business) hope this is his wake up call.

Sorry, I forgot what everyone else said.

AFM - CD14 - opk negative (but last month it was a matter of three hours between pos and neg so it's entirely possible I'd miss it and never know) sore boobs and I'm no longer in the mood to dtd after having felt like a teenager the last week or so, so I'm thinking something might have changed. However this also happened last month, only to result in +opk CD30 and AF CD46... The sproggits are back from their few nights away and love their new rooms (the boys got bunk beds and Spiderman stickers for their wall and baby girl got a big girl bed and was too tired to put her stickers up) They were at the window waiting for me when I got back from work and I don't even mind that Nat has already been up crying twice and it's only 11.20pm, because I didn't realise how much I'd missed them. No doubt it'll be about two days before THAT wears off and I'm tearing my hair out again.


----------



## FLArmyWife

checkin in from the in-laws on the crappy computer. I'll be reading as the night goes on!

Corn- can't wait for your little kernel!

pink- whoo get it done girl!

muffin :dust:

amber- :hugs: and <3

mrs mb- I didn't have much energy either until the night before my water broke when I got antsy and had a burst of nesting

MSbump so glad your kiddos are back and enjoying their new rooms


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thinking of you Corn!! You got this! Can't wait for pictures :happydance:

Amber what a nightmare that you are currently going through. This is so not fair. Praying the surgery goes well and that you are still able to TTC down the road. Please update when you can. I am scared for you :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know disney!!.. im refreshing my page like 100 times to makesure she hasn't posted :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:coffee: *insert jepordy music*


----------



## busytulip

FLArmyWife said:


> :coffee: *insert jepordy music*

:rofl: yes!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy- have you tested again? or blood draws or anything hun?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy :rofl: now I have the jeopardy song stuck in my head..


----------



## FLArmyWife

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## busytulip

Monday will be my 2nd draw and I probably won't hear back til Tues. The rest of my labs came back normal (no clotting issues etc). 

Amber thinking of you luv
Corn praying things are going smoothly


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh busy I hope you have amazing results and this is your sticky bean!

ok I'm retiring to bed but will check in as much as possible


----------



## pinkpassion

Just checking in before bed. Been a long day but thinking of you all!! Especially corn and amber!!! I'll write more tomorrow


----------



## Cornfieldland

I have a son lady's ! 6lbs 8oz I'll update later, it was crazy and the nurse caught the baby...no doctor so fast!!


----------



## pinkpassion

<3 <3 <3 so happy for you corn!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> I have a son lady's ! 6lbs 8oz I'll update later, it was crazy and the nurse caught the baby...no doctor so fast!!

:happydance: :happydance: :baby: Woohoo congrats! Can't wait to read your birth story as it sounds like an exciting one! Aww he is he same size that Ellie was :).


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn! ! I just woke up to pee and had to check!!! Congratulations that is amazing, a tiny baby boy &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
My goodness I'm so happy for you luv rest up and add pics when you can. &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## busytulip

Awwww......congrats corn!!!!!
It sounds like an exciting birth story. Very happy for you <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornie yay that's exactly what I wanted to see when I logged on CONGRATULATIONS beautiful I hope you start to feel so much better now post delivery and can enjoy your baby fully at last &#10084;&#65039; Sending you and you baby boy ALL my love xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Well. 

I don't know what to say other than I'm happy to be alive and recovery. I lost 2ltres of blood in 4 hours and ended up having three blood transfusions and other blood products but I'm ok. Just wanted to let my FLA family know I'm ok and they have kept my womb so far. :) I love you all and can't wait to hear how you got on cornie omg! :) xxx posted in wrong order I didn't refresh to see baby corn yaaaaay

I was going to write a longer more graphic post BUT not in here I decided. Important facts are there -I'm alive- 

No TTC is over for us completely by choice my life was in serious danger and I can't ever do that again not to myself my hubby my family or my kids in the way or risking them losing me. I'm still at risk of it happening again I just want to get better I will write specifics just not here and ladies who are ttc pregnant or have their babies don't be alarmed there's something wrong with me this isn't normal xxxxxxxxxx

I will get to be a mama to many when I see them all again I'm sure :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber you can put it in a spoiler!!! I'd really like to read it. I understand it's not the norm and it wouldn't freak me out.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Corn, I can't wait to see your sweet boy and hear your birth story! I'm so happy for you, congratulations <3

Amber I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal but I'm so very glad that you are okay. I agree with Pink, I'd really like to hear details if you're willing to share. Sending lots of love girl!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats corn!! :happydance:

Sorry Amber sounds awful I agree put in spoiler would be a great read and glad your ok xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok I will in a few days when I'm home and can type :) so I saw the proper doctor and all they removed was clots no products so it's 100% bleeding problem I have. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

They are doing my fourth blood transfusion currently and soon are going to take the balloon and packing and stuff out (scared) if I start bleeding again there's a few ops they have in mind including going in with what's it called again larascopy ? When they go in through small incisions and they will block my blood vessels to my womb I've asked for a sterilisation too and under life saving medical grounds they've approved it. DH Will get the snip too to be cautious but also so we're a team and I don't get upset thinking he can have more children and I can't, like to help me recover mentally too if you get me? Does that make any sense? So I'm not out of the woods yet but we have plans xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hysteroscopy I believe x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay corn

Oh amber my heart breaks for you but do glad you are alive. Your dh and earth babies would be devastated to lose you as would all of us! Hope you have no more bleeds and can start healing.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Here's Mateo Kaeden 6lbs 8ozs
 



Attached Files:







20160416_071207_resized.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness all that hair! he is adorable corn!

birth time?


----------



## Pato

My goodness what awesome news this morning....
Corn humongous congratulations to you and dh, he's perfect, and so much hair...absolutely brilliant. Get some rest lovie, can't wait to read that birthstory.

Amber..:hugs: ...lovely lady you've had a rough go of it but I'm so relieved you are alive, I was so scared for you. I too would like to read your update so a spoiler would be good, I don't mind. I think it would be awesome for hubby to get the snip as it would be added protection for you and that would be such an awesome act of love on his part I'm in tears just thinking about it. I'm praying for your recovery and healing love:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Corn is is so adorable....congrats to you n the hubby!
Amber I've bn praying for you and I'm glad ur doing well hun...I'm glad you have a great husband and awesome support system that's taking care of you...I will continue to pray for you &#128157;&#128157;&#128157;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn he is so precious congratulations!! Aww and that hair &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;eeek!!!!! I can't wait to hear the story!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars!! glad your ok been worried about you... update :trouble: XXXXXX :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber luv so glad your ok shewwww that's alot of blood. I support your decision luv, but it breaks my heart for you that this all happened :hugs: yes please tell us the story when you can &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Yay congrats corn! Gorgeous!!
Amber im so glad your ok 
Xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Muffin I'm ok just been staying away and not posting....
Thanks for all the well wishes n concerns....


----------



## .hopeful.one.

He's perfect corn <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn he's stunning and look at all that hair <3 I'm so proud you got as far as you did with him in pregnancy I hope you are getting some relief my love. Congratulations again &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all so much. It's really sad, really really sad but I can't let it beat me and mope about it. I have my wonderful children and am blessed to do so. It's an end of an era but I always think it could be worse this could have happened my first ever pregnancy and I'd have no children just look how lucky I've been. Fighting for my life, feeling myself slipping away has made it one very EASYGOING decision. No amount of wanting a baby trumps my life and that's it :). I'm not going anywhere though I'm sticking around its been over a year of daily chats with all you ladies I consider you all my friends I care about you all and want to see how things go. Fla on the front page just out me down as "family complete" :) xxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn what a handsome little guy :cloud9:. Congrats again! <3

Amber I am so thankful you are still with us. I admire your good spirits, keep staying positive :hugs:. 

5stars how are you feeling after your procedure?

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - OMG!!!! Yay!!! That is a fab baby if I ever saw one! This group makes some awesome kiddos. Congrats mama. Can't wait to hear your birth story.

Amber - to say my heart is breaking for you is to say nothing. I'm so sorry this arduous journey turned into such a disaster my darling. I hope that you are on the mend. I know how much you wanted more babies but I am glad you're blessed with the two you have. Massive hugs and love.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks girls. I feel so much better I've managed to get up and about sort out my bed have a wash brush my teeth get dressed do my skin care routine ect all before my hubby came back and I looked much nicer for him to come back to then :D these photos are 24 hours apart hubby took one when I was poorly because when I feel like I want to have a baby I can look at that and remind myself why. Random maybe but that's how I process.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Blinking phone that pic previously is me I'm recovery right now and this is me poorly :( shortly after that pic I lost another litre of blood :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Please don't break your hearts my friends I'm not heartbroken so don't be for me ok :) there are many more amazing things to do and see and experience in this word and I do have children and I can do it all with them too &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww beautiful pics amber even when your down &#9825;&#9825; :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Oh Amber I'm so relieved to hear you are ok, I was really worried! I totally believe you are making the right choice for you and your dear family x 

Corn, congratulations honey! Sounds like you did an awesome job and he is absolutely gorgeous. Your posts sounded so brave lol! 

Busy fingers crossed for your second draw on Tuesday and congratulations again x


----------



## M&S+Bump

Amber, you look beautiful in both pictures and your positivity is incredible and I'm so in awe of how you're dealing with this. Sounds like the decisions you've made are the best for you and there's definitely empowerment in taking control of the situation rather than letting it control you.

Corn - he's adorable. Look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber - you are in my thoughts. <3 Corn - sweet baby! Congrats! :D

AFM, I am just a Debbie Downer this 2ww. Is it over yet?


----------



## pinkpassion

Finally getting to check in for the day but absolutely exhausted and swollen from nonstop go go go the last two days. 

Corn he's absolutely handsome, I love all that hair!!! I can't wait to hear all about his arrival!!!!!!

Amber. You are so incredibly brave and I am so proud of you!! You have chosen your current family over some very significant feelings and desires to carry another child and that is not only incredibly difficult but I'm sure there will be a grieving process to go through. I will lend you as much support as I can through that process and I hope you continue to be open and honest with us so we can help you!!! :hugs: xoxoxoxo

How are you ladies doing??

Breaking dawn don't loose hope hun!!! I'm crossing everything for you!!!!

Busy, have you tested lately hun?

Spoiler
How are you doing? How are you feeling?? I have been thinking about you so much especially after your spoiler in your journal. I hate being pregnant after a loss because it absolutely drains the joy and hope.. it's so hard and I can sympathize, please know I'm here for you in any way I can be, I hope you are having a good weekend!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today and Amber, I hope no more snags in recovery!

I feel like I moved a couple of mountains yesterday :) I cleared out the closets to ready them for installs, cleaned, did laundry, walked the dog and went grocery shopping. The baby made me stop a few times and take a break :) 

It seems she grew overnight because I got bigger all of a sudden :) hubby got home last night and I was sooo happy to see him. So was the dog and baby V, she kicked up a storm when we were talking :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink I hope the swelling goes down soon ugh :(
Not too much longer either way!

Corn hope you and the sweet boy and family are good &#9825;&#9825;

Busy hope your feeling good luv update if you can. :)

Breaking don't give up yall bd the right time, I'm sure you just missed your peak on the opk , doesn't mean you didn't O 

Amber thinking of you , hope your finally on the rd. To recovery. And I'm so thankfull your ok. :hugs: & still here for your family and us &#9825;&#9825;

Afm.. 1 dpo lol :coffee: and not counting on anything but it's fun to pretend :rofl: 
My dh may come around but for now I just can't let this mess get to me. High hopes and prayers for muffin &#9825;&#9825;

Luv u ladies hope yalls weekend is great :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today and Amber, I hope no more snags in recovery!
> 
> I feel like I moved a couple of mountains yesterday :) I cleared out the closets to ready them for installs, cleaned, did laundry, walked the dog and went grocery shopping. The baby made me stop a few times and take a break :)
> 
> It seems she grew overnight because I got bigger all of a sudden :) hubby got home last night and I was sooo happy to see him. So was the dog and baby V, she kicked up a storm when we were talking :)

Hmm must be time for another bumpdate! ;) Good job getting stuff done! I didn't get much done until I was oh... 9 months I think... :haha:


muffinbabes4 said:


> Aww pink I hope the swelling goes down soon ugh :(
> Not too much longer either way!
> 
> Corn hope you and the sweet boy and family are good &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Busy hope your feeling good luv update if you can. :)
> 
> Breaking don't give up yall bd the right time, I'm sure you just missed your peak on the opk , doesn't mean you didn't O
> 
> Amber thinking of you , hope your finally on the rd. To recovery. And I'm so thankfull your ok. :hugs: & still here for your family and us &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Afm.. 1 dpo lol :coffee: and not counting on anything but it's fun to pretend :rofl:
> My dh may come around but for now I just can't let this mess get to me. High hopes and prayers for muffin &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Luv u ladies hope yalls weekend is great :)

Aww our Muffin, hang in there hun. I'm sure DH will come around soon. He can't resist your moves for too long I'm sure!



AFM- Ellie is two months old today! Where has the time gone, seriously. She's a dream baby and I feel so blessed. She's been sleeping more at night which has really thrown my milk production in a whack. I wake up very engorged and then she eats, then my milk isn't so quick to come back during the day. Hopefully it evens itself out because I don't want her getting hungry :(. I pumped 4oz yesterday to try and see if she will take a bottle (I have a dr appt on Wednesday and wanted to leave her with my mom) but I tried feeding her an oz this morning and she still won't take it :(. I may look around for a different bottle (I used the Playtex Nurser.) Wish me luck lol. Not sure how I'll be able to go back to work if she won't take a bottle! :wacko:

Her 2 month appt is on Tuesday. I'm curious as to how much she weighs now. She's in size 1 diapers and in 0-3 & 3 month clothing. What I'm NOT looking forward to is all the shots she needs to get :(.

*poof*


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Update quickie, doing good had another blood transfusion today managed a long shower and dry and style my hair. Feeling tearful here and there trying to deal with the trauma. In less pain and things are going smoothly. Loads of love thank you all for the kind words thoughts and prayers I've needed every single one. Xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad you're doing well, Amber. You've been in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

My HB was still only 83 or 8.3 depending on how it's measured with you, before my final blood transfusion yesterday so hopefully if it's come up enough I can go home in on iron :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs mb I'm glad you're getting things ready & feeling accomplished! It's so hard to do anything while pregnant. I was super lazy & put everything off lol

Muffin my fingers are crossed for you girl! Hubby can't stay away forever ;) 

Disney where did the time go!? She's beautiful :) I hope she starts taking a bottle. We use Avent naturals here but honestly I think he would take anything. 

Amber I'm so glad you're doing better <3 

Afm were all moved in our new home (finally!!). Paxton is 2 months, one week already! After being labeled as "failure to thrive" he's now on the chart for his weight as of his 2 month appointment at 8lbs 4oz. We're still struggling with breastfeeding because I just don't have a good supply :(. I'm giving it another month and doing all I can to get it up but we might be switching to all formula soon. He's doing really well though. He has super smiley moments and he's so strong now.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi everyone :) thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I was discharged yesterday morning and we are doing pretty good I think. Just waiting for my milk to really come in, hopefully today. He nurses 24/7, but that's because I don't have much milk yet. Hoping that he hasn't lost to much weight by his appt tomorrow. Drinking the mothers milk tea to help. He's a real sweetie pie and my husband is completely mesmerized by him! 

I'll give a short recap of my delivery which was more dramatic and crazy than my other two....and hurt like a mother...holy cow!
So I got the cervical catheter at 130 to help dilate me. It was suppose to stay in 6hrs, but fell out at 330 when I pooped. Thank god I pooped 3x that day haha...and not during delivery. Anyways, I was 4cms dilated and at 630 I finally got put on pitocin and contractions kicked in. By 730 they were pretty strong, but Mateos heart rate kept dropping with every contraction. At this point, I started getting really worried this would all end in a c section. At 830 my contractions were getting really intense and I think at this time I was dialated to 5, and I decided that at 9 I would ask for a epidural. She came in to give me my second round of antibiotics for gbs and I asked for the epidural because it was getting unbearable, dang that pitocin is a real B! Well at 915 I was really struggling to keep my composure contractions were a 1min apart and were worse than I have ever felt. I told the nurse I didn't think I could sit still for a epidural and if she could check me. She said she didn't really want to because of the gbs and that I would be checked after the epidural. Next contraction I felt a lot of pressure and said just check me please! I was 7,8 cms. She commented I would get the epidural soon and then I would go to 10 pretty soon after most likely. Well next contraction I screamed he's coming out now! She looks and says I'm 10 and don't push! I said I'm not, my body is just doing it! 30secs later I scream it's burning...omg he's coming now! There was just the nurse and my husband in the room. She tells my husband to get me on my back and grab my legs. My husbands face was complete shock and horror! He was so scared and I was at this point crying and screaming in pain. I kept it together until then and completely lost it! She was pushing the call button and yelling for help. When my husband and her flipped me over on my back he was crowning, and then as the other nurse rushed in his head came out. At that point his shoulder got stuck for a minute and they were yelling for me to push, but I was hurting and in shock so much I barely pushed. It was such a whirlwind! Then he popped out just as the doctors decided to make there grand entrance. They put him on my chest and all I could do was say omg and cry in relief and just kept saying, is he ok? My husband was crying...it was dramatic and intense and crazy! He was born at 927pm. My crotch was on fire and I was sure I ripped because he came so fast! But they said I basically had road rash in there and no rips or tears ;) My husband said he could never put me through that again and I have basically scared him into a vasectomy haha! Most dramatic delivery and painful for me. If I ever did this again I would get a epidural right away, I just go way to fast once I hit the 5,6cm mark and there's no time. 

Anyways it was an experience I'll never forget! I will catch up soon! Love to u all xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

won't be around for a while

https://www.gofundme.com/mozartsfund


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome story corn!!! I'm thankful he came fast and he is healthy!!! Hope your milk comes in quickly!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, I'm sorry about your doggie. I so wish I could help!! He's lived a long long time for his breed! :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Hi everyone :) thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I was discharged yesterday morning and we are doing pretty good I think. Just waiting for my milk to really come in, hopefully today. He nurses 24/7, but that's because I don't have much milk yet. Hoping that he hasn't lost to much weight by his appt tomorrow. Drinking the mothers milk tea to help. He's a real sweetie pie and my husband is completely mesmerized by him!
> 
> I'll give a short recap of my delivery which was more dramatic and crazy than my other two....and hurt like a mother...holy cow!
> So I got the cervical catheter at 130 to help dilate me. It was suppose to stay in 6hrs, but fell out at 330 when I pooped. Thank god I pooped 3x that day haha...and not during delivery. Anyways, I was 4cms dilated and at 630 I finally got put on pitocin and contractions kicked in. By 730 they were pretty strong, but Mateos heart rate kept dropping with every contraction. At this point, I started getting really worried this would all end in a c section. At 830 my contractions were getting really intense and I think at this time I was dialated to 5, and I decided that at 9 I would ask for a epidural. She came in to give me my second round of antibiotics for gbs and I asked for the epidural because it was getting unbearable, dang that pitocin is a real B! Well at 915 I was really struggling to keep my composure contractions were a 1min apart and were worse than I have ever felt. I told the nurse I didn't think I could sit still for a epidural and if she could check me. She said she didn't really want to because of the gbs and that I would be checked after the epidural. Next contraction I felt a lot of pressure and said just check me please! I was 7,8 cms. She commented I would get the epidural soon and then I would go to 10 pretty soon after most likely. Well next contraction I screamed he's coming out now! She looks and says I'm 10 and don't push! I said I'm not, my body is just doing it! 30secs later I scream it's burning...omg he's coming now! There was just the nurse and my husband in the room. She tells my husband to get me on my back and grab my legs. My husbands face was complete shock and horror! He was so scared and I was at this point crying and screaming in pain. I kept it together until then and completely lost it! She was pushing the call button and yelling for help. When my husband and her flipped me over on my back he was crowning, and then as the other nurse rushed in his head came out. At that point his shoulder got stuck for a minute and they were yelling for me to push, but I was hurting and in shock so much I barely pushed. It was such a whirlwind! Then he popped out just as the doctors decided to make there grand entrance. They put him on my chest and all I could do was say omg and cry in relief and just kept saying, is he ok? My husband was crying...it was dramatic and intense and crazy! He was born at 927pm. My crotch was on fire and I was sure I ripped because he came so fast! But they said I basically had road rash in there and no rips or tears ;) My husband said he could never put me through that again and I have basically scared him into a vasectomy haha! Most dramatic delivery and painful for me. If I ever did this again I would get a epidural right away, I just go way to fast once I hit the 5,6cm mark and there's no time.
> 
> Anyways it was an experience I'll never forget! I will catch up soon! Love to u all xxx

Holy cow I think we had the same delivery! Transition was almost nonexistent for me, same as you from 7 to 10 cms in a matter of minutes. It's funny when they tell you not to push huh! There's literally no stopping it. I understand when you say it was dramatic. I feel like mine was an out of body experience :haha:. Glad you guys are home and doing well, and I hope your milk comes in soon.


----------



## busytulip

Corn that involuntary pushing is intense! Great birth story :)

Disney she is adorable

Amber glad you're feeling a little better and back home. Continued prayers luv

FLArmy I'm so sorry your fur baby is hurting :cry:

Hope everyone's week is off to a great start


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Omg corn! That's one crazy birth story. I'm glad everyone is happy & healthy <3 hopefully your milk will come in soon tootse


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I'll be testing on Saturday just to waste one of the money IC's I have, lol. I am not sure I ovulated but if I did, I would be around 5 DPO today. Mild back pain, light cramps, light sore bbs. Mostly all PMS symptoms for me. Blah.


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck breakingdawn I'll be looking forward to your test!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn oh my goodness!!&#9825;&#9825; He came fast! I'm so glad he and you are good, your poor dh I can see how he would be traumatized :rofl:
Well enjoy that sweet boy&#9825;&#9825; thank u for sharing your sweet story luv&#9825;&#9825;

Pink your next!! ;) 

Breaking.. gl and fx luv! Will be unpatiently awaiting Saturdays test porn :)

Hope yall had a great weekend &#9825; 

I'm planning a surprise bday for my oldest son he will be 10 on the 26th :cry: , so I will try to be here as much as possible.

I'm 2 dpo lol... its so funny how things work out.. we usually don't get much of a chance to bd around O time.. so now just by chance with the way work is ect.... now that dh is p/o of friggin coarse. .. we bd 2 days before O, day of O and day after. .. :trouble: well if that would have happened before this cycle... grrrrrrrr.


----------



## breakingdawn

My test porn will probably be very uneventful! If I knew for sure I ovulated I would have way more hope! But I have 10 or 20 IC's burning a hole in the bathroom drawer so why not! :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking I agree girl :rofl: I feel the same way I've got 60 wondfo ic ive collected that come with my opk, burnin it up as well!!!! ;)


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, thinking of you love. How are you???? Where have you been????? I hope you are well :hugs: xoxoxo


----------



## frangi33

Ugh my OH is having a huge sulk with me as I've completely gone off bd and want nothing to do with it. :( 

We haven't spoken in 2 days and I hate it when he sulks like this. He told me I'm not the woman he thought he married because I won't see to his needs despite me not being at all interested in the idea. 

I can barely roll over in bed without yelping due to the spd pain and any time we've tried anything the baby starts kicking and puts me off. 

I wish he would stop sulking and talk to me but he can usually go a good 4 or 5 days like this and by then I will be working away for the week. I've told him it's not like he can't sort himself out but apparently that's not good enough so I feel crappy :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh frangi I'm so sorry :( I swear I'm fixing to get these dh'S :trouble: 
Today is not the day!

I hope he comes around soon luv, its no fun when they stay upset with us. :hugs: just give it some time, he will come around :) have you tried talking to him?
Carrying a lo is alot of strain/stress on our bodies! And then trying to add in the naked mombo .. just not happening what do they think we are made of steel!!?


----------



## frangi33

Thanks muffin I think the bat would certainly get him talking lol. I just don't want an argument with him so if I leave him to stew he will be better to talk to once he's thought it through. 

I guess I just needed to vent, I didn't realise I had that in me! Having the most painful bh tonight this baby really isn't a breeze compared to my dd lol x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Venting is fine girl, we all need to do it !!
I have a spare bat and 5stars has a cannon shooter one way or another we will take care of dh for you :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy, so sorry about ur puppy :( it's so hard to see them suffer when we love them so much! :hugs:

Disney, that's exactly what I thought! Our births are very similar :) fast and furious! Ur little girl is so precious!

Hopeful glad to hear ur all moved in, and ur little boy is doing well. When do you return to work?

Muffin you never know, DH isn't good at p/o method so there's a chance ;) and hopefully he comes around soon.

Busy, how r you? Did you get to recheck hcg? Fxd it's a beautiful number!

5stars you are quiet, hope u r ok! :hugs:

Pink can't wait to see ur little girl! Hope ur swelling isn't too bad! 

Mrs.MB glad you are doing well :) 

Frangi sorry about DH :( hopefully he gets over it soon! We arnt robots!

Amber, you a rein my thoughts! I hope you are recovering and that you are out of hospital. Xxx
Sorry for those I've missed, I have a terrible memory and trying to post while baby's asleep. Hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good luck with that test breaking! Fingers crossed :) 

Corn I work part time from home so luckily I won't have to leave my little guy. I would be a total wreck I'm sure! I cried when I left Paxton home with my hubby so I could go buy a nursing bra which took all of an hour :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

I am having horrible back pain today!! UGH! This was my #1 issue with I got my BFP with #2... I had back pain in the middle of my 2ww that lasted clear into the first trimester. I know this can be a huge PMS sign too, although a little early, but not reading into anything.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - Congrats on being all moved in! I'm glad Paxton is back on track with his weight. Can't believe he's already two months!!! I can't believe they would label a baby "failure to thrive." Way to make a first time mom feel good... Wow, I'm sorry. 

FLArmy - I'm so sorry Mozart is not doing well. I hope that he gets better sweetie.

Amber - I hope you're on your way home doll. I love your perseverance and attitude. I was rooting and hooting when you said you did your hair and makeup. You are seriously amazing! 

Disney - Awww!!! She's absolutely gorgeous. Growing so fast! I swear just yesterday was your last day at work... 

Pink - Girl, you are so next! 

5Stars - Thinking about you. Haven't seen too many updates. Hope nothing is wrong with you, DH or your son. 

Busy - How did your tests go love? Can't wait to hear your update.

Muffin - Isn't p/o how you came to be the mother of four? 

Frangi - That's messed up of your OH!!! In as much as he has needs - so do you sweetheart. In as much as he may need to get laid - you just as much don't need to... We really haven't BD'ed between most of the first trimester and part of the second on pelvic rest and just generally not being in the mood... It's just a part of pregnancy I think.... You are carrying HIS CHILD... Has he ever tried to be pregnant? I don't think so... 

Breaking - Yay! We get some test porn! So excited :) I think two days before my BFP I posted that I had no symptoms so you never know!!!

I hope that all the ladies that haven't posted in a while are doing well! Thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - WOW! What a birth story girl! I can't believe he came so quickly after you needed Pitocin to jump start the labor. I'm so happy you are well and he is doing good. I'm sure you are just in love with how much your DH is in love with him. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes mrs.mb but we straight up have been trying for a while and never got a bfp that way, so now I'm like how could it ever happen the p/o way? maybe it's my age or something, something is different, I thought I'd conceive the 1st cycle actually trying , it's so confusing. I guess my pride knocked me to the curb for real!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies. I am reading here and there but just emotionally and physically drained.

he is at least home for the night and doing a little better, but we have a long journey


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll be honest I'm having a ton of back pain right now and cramps. It feels like AF is coming at any moment but it's not due for another 9 days. I don't remember my AF symptoms going this far out? I'm so confused. :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Breaking, those could be good signs too...implantation? So hard to tell since a lot of symptoms are very similar. For me the only real symptom that was different was breast tingling and shooting pains from around 6dpo on ish. It's hard not to go crazy annualizing it all, hang in there!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful that's so nice you can work from home! It's so hard I leave them when they are small. I am happy to have a year off work, one nice thing about Canada. I never had that before with my boys (living in Hawaii) so I plan on enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## breakingdawn

I woke up this morning feeling exactly like the mornings when AF starts. LOTS of back pain and cramps, mild headache, gassy. Problem is, AF is still 8 days away. Um, what now? Please don't let this be a random early AF. My cycles are normally 28 days spot on but being I am 35 now, I am always paranoid about early menopause. Hypochondriac much? :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Breakingdawn. Only time will tell. But for me personally a backache in the tww was always a good sign and cramps too!! :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone, I don't have much to say I'm reading along here and there I'm just so weak and tired. Psychologically not doing well I'm having flashbacks and randomly bursting into tears it's really hit what's happened and how it could have ended. I don't know what else to say xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh here's something to say

I'm off to join slimming world this evening :) maybe I can stay to cheer you ladies on and you can join me in my new adventure of weight loss? Knowing my fertility is over I do feel a little out of place and like I have nothing to offer here in terms of exciting news. I of course can and will be cheering our fab mums and babies on :)


----------



## breakingdawn

This early back pain and cramps is really throwing me off. I'm so scared AF is coming early!!

Amber - Just try and take one day at a time. Go through all the motions and emotions you need. I don't know you at all or your story but you seem like a very strong lady.


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber of course stay!!!! We aren't just here for ppl ttc or pregnant. We are here for everyone no matter what their journey!!! I would love to cheer you on in your weight loss goal!!!!! :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mee too amber I agree with pink we are here with all different walks and support each other . That would be amazing to see you accomplish a goal like that and get where you want to be physically &#9825;&#9825;

We are friends for a year here and support each other and truly care, we aren't real if we just atop supporting someone because there walk took a turn. Or they had a bad day, or they aren't doing what we want them to do. That's not our family here. So if you go amber I will Come find you hahahhahaha.. (evil laugh) :trouble:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## frangi33

Haha lol wss Amber:)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney, tie, hopeful, how's those sweet precious babies and babies mommas feeling/doin? They are growing like weeds &#9825;&#9825;my goodness.


Corn I hope your feeling great, holy moly a year off!? That's amazing, what a precious time to be able to take off. I think over here in the good Ole US we get like 6 weeks or 8 or something? 

Breaking.. time will tell luv your just gonna have to wait till the weekend! :haha: 
Af type cramps were always a good sign for me in the tww, but it's also a sign for af, but if it's different for you, I'm sure keeping everything crossed!

Pato, Im gonna need you to put your ticker in my sig. So I can keep track of your cycles better for you!! :rofl: I have to go find you to see what day your on luv :trouble: lol!! Hope your doing good, how are you doing my little pato?

Busy hope your not feeling too sick and everything is good, how is everything, how are you feeling?

Ashley :trouble: 

Ladies we need to have a family reunion seriously &#9825; it would be awesome! & amazing &#9825; any thoughts?

Afm.. 3 dpo wow lol its moving along right fast huh, NOT :coffee:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Frangi are things better today? Do I need to visit dh? :trouble: really though I hope he isn't still upset. &#9825;&#9825; have a good day luv


----------



## breakingdawn

I always have AF cramps just not 9 days early. Ugh what a bummer!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb how are you doing/feeling? &#9825;&#9825;
And coast how are you? :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Breaking - You never know! TWW is famous for nerve wrecking wait and guessing games... Can't wait for test porn.

Amber - Sweetie. We wouldn't want you to not be here. It wouldn't be the same without you!!! We are here for the long haul. 

Muffin - I so hear you on feeling smacked in the face - getting pregnant with p/o four times and then having to try... I'm sorry love. That's hard. Maybe your hubby does his best work while p/o? Don't ask me how, I know it's scientifically bogus :)

Pink - How are you doing with all that flooding in Texas?


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: Ok, I made it to V DAY!!! I am so thrilled to be here today. I am also so thankful to each and every one of you for supporting me on this journey. You ladies make me want to cry, laugh, love and commiserate all at the same time. I agree with Muffin , we have to figure out a way to have a reunion. 

Here's baby V in all her 24 week glory :) DH felt her move for the first time yesterday. She gave him two medium and one really good kick. I thought he was going to lose it :)
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin I'm American so born and raised in the states. With my boys I went back to work full time when they were 3 months old but had my mom to watch. This time I'm in Canada with no family to watch him, but with the benifits here I get 11 months paid mat leave. Half of it is at 55% of pay but it's great to have that option. Next year end of March I will return to work part time. Lots of baby time to soak in :)

Breaking...35 and menopause?! Unlikely! I'm 38 and it's all good and most women can have babies in their 40s so don't panic. Symptom spotting is gonna drive you mad!

Amber please don't leave, I feel like this group is more than a ttc support group. Most of us have been here for a year and I view you all as friends and new ones too! We care about you whatever you decide to do. Xxx I need to get in shape too! I think slimming world is a UK thing? 

Pink how are you doing? When's ur next appt?


----------



## busytulip

Forgive me in advance for posting and running

Spoiler
I started bleeding bright red this am. Still waiting to hear my numbers from yesterday, but am not hopeful. :cry: I'll try and check in again later this evening and be more thoughtful.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh Busy. Please don't worry. Take care of yourself. Hope your doctor can see you today. Hugs and keeping fingers crossed that everything is going to turn out ok. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ccoastgal

Busy oh no hun I'm so sorry to hear this! I was so hoping and praying that this would be your rainbow baby. Please keep us updated on your numbers and hopefully it is just an irritated cervix or something like that.

FLArmy I am sorry to hear about your poor doggy I hope he is doing better today!

Mrs.MB congrats on making it to V-day I love your bump it is so cute! 

Frangi I am sorry about your DH my DH is getting a little frustrated too. You are not alone in the not in the mood area.

Corn congrats on a beautiful baby boy! He is just precious!

Muffin use the bat on DH and tell him to stop using the p/o method! I am hoping that this is your month even with him using the p/o method!

I am sorry if I am missing anyone I tried going off memory and baby brain is real!

AFM we came back home from Vegas on Sunday. I had an urgent appt with the doctor yesterday due to extreme pelvic pain that I had since Thursday when we were there. It was more RLP and baby was moving the whole time so I wasn't worried about her. But the pain is so severe that I can barely walk. I also started swelling pretty badly on my legs and feet. The doctor said to continue seeing the chiropractor and to elevate my legs and she wants to get better shoes for work. I am also still able to sleep on my stomach which she wants me to stop doing as well and wants me to get a better pillow. So I have been looking at pregnancy pillows. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thursday is our anatomy scan so I am really looking forward to that. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - I have a snoogle and I really like it aside from having difficulties manipulating it to use a pillow for my head. It comes as a head and body pillow. It's great though! Yay for anatomy scan!!! Sorry baby girl is giving you a rough time!


----------



## Cornfieldland

CCoast looking forward to ur scan!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs. MB said:


> Pink - How are you doing with all that flooding in Texas?

Well are doing good. Our neighborhood was actually hit by a tornado yesterday morning. Some of our neighbors have some pretty significant damage but our house is ok, just mild damage. Tons of flooding but none affecting our house!!!



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Ok, I made it to V DAY!!! I am so thrilled to be here today. I am also so thankful to each and every one of you for supporting me on this journey. You ladies make me want to cry, laugh, love and commiserate all at the same time. I agree with Muffin , we have to figure out a way to have a reunion.
> 
> Here's baby V in all her 24 week glory :) DH felt her move for the first time yesterday. She gave him two medium and one really good kick. I thought he was going to lose it :)

Congrats on vday , seems that it is such a special milestone!!!! Meeting is a must as you ladies have become family to me!!! So sweet about movements. :)



Cornfieldland said:


> Muffin I'm American so born and raised in the states. With my boys I went back to work full time when they were 3 months old but had my mom to watch. This time I'm in Canada with no family to watch him, but with the benifits here I get 11 months paid mat leave. Half of it is at 55% of pay but it's great to have that option. Next year end of March I will return to work part time. Lots of baby time to soak in :)
> 
> Pink how are you doing? When's ur next appt?

I'm so glad you get to spend that time with him!!! It really is a special time!!!

I'm doing great. I had my appointment today and I've been going back and forth all week about moving my c-section date from 41 weeks to 40 weeks and just couldn't decide and was starting to really worry about it. Well as it turns out the hospital doesn't have any openings so I have to keep it at 41 weeks unless labor happens before so I feel a big weight has been lifted!!! Also my dr felt my belly again and felt baby through my belly and said she thinks she is about 6 lbs now (she did the same last week and said 4.5-5 lbs) but I can not believe her because 1 there's no way this baby is 6 lbs already. And 2 there's definitely no way she gained 1-1.5 lbs in a week. And 3 I lost 3.5 lbs since last week. It's a bit frustrating because I really feel as though she believes I'm going to have a failed vbac attempt. I really believe that she doesn't believe I can do it. Sure she's super supportive and hasn't placed any restrictions on me but I just think because of my small stature she believes i am one of the true cases of not being able to birth vaginally. And it's frustrating because I can do it ...



busytulip said:


> Forgive me in advance for posting and running
> 
> Spoiler
> I started bleeding bright red this am. Still waiting to hear my numbers from yesterday, but am not hopeful. :cry: I'll try and check in again later this evening and be more thoughtful.

O my gosh.... :sad2: it's not fair at all... WHY?! I'm just so sorry!!!!



ccoastgal said:


> AFM we came back home from Vegas on Sunday. I had an urgent appt with the doctor yesterday due to extreme pelvic pain that I had since Thursday when we were there. It was more RLP and baby was moving the whole time so I wasn't worried about her. But the pain is so severe that I can barely walk. I also started swelling pretty badly on my legs and feet. The doctor said to continue seeing the chiropractor and to elevate my legs and she wants to get better shoes for work. I am also still able to sleep on my stomach which she wants me to stop doing as well and wants me to get a better pillow. So I have been looking at pregnancy pillows. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thursday is our anatomy scan so I am really looking forward to that. :happydance:

So glad all turned out well, I know how nerve-wracking that is!!! I have the leachco snoogle also and I love love it!! :yipee: for anatomy scan, can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB happy VDay! Where has time gone? Seems like that was me just a few weeks ago, time will fly now! That's so cute about ur husband, those r special moments :)

Busy :hugs: I'm so sorry, I hope there's a reason for it and baby is ok. Thinking of you xxx

Pink omg! A tornado! How scary :( I'm glad ur house was spared and u r all ok!
Pink don't let her discourage you! I wish she would stop guessing ur babies weight, if she wants A better idea she should give u a ultrasound. At most she's gaining .5 a week. You can do it Pink, tiny women give birth to huge babies all the time with no problem. How big was ur daughter and how far along were u? The surgeon himself said you are a good candidate for it so I would just go with that and take her weight guessing with a grain of salt. 

Baby Mateo is doing good. He had his f/u appt today and is down to 6lbs 3oz, but my milk is in full force and he's a little piggy so he should gain from here on out. My husband is completely in love with him and it's so sweet to see him enjoying being a dad. He's such a sweet baby!
My hemorrhoid is very ouchy these days, along with my nipples haha...the joys! But what's really bothering me is by finger of all things. My nurses took 4 tries at my IV and one time they tried on my right wrist and hit a nerve that shot down a electrical pain to my knuckle on my pointer finger...the finger I use the most. Now every time I use it I get that pain. It hurts a lot! Hoping it goes away asap and doesn't stay.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! What inThe world girl! A tornado!!?? I'm glad yall are ok, sheesh! When we lived in Texas we were outside of denton right there through tornado alley, I stayed scared out of my mind! 

Busy oh no luv , I'm praying it's nothing just irritation or something luv :cry: I sure hope 

Mrs.mb happ v day luv!!!! Hurray!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

sending <3 to everyone.


----------



## pinkpassion

Btw... I have been extremely irritable lately. Like MAJOR B***** ..... I feel so bad. I have absolutely no patience with anyone or anything. I'm wondering if this is a sign?? I didn't have this with dd1 but I just made the comment tonight " I need to have this baby because these hormones are awful. I'm a monster!" And dh just looks at me and said "yup" then of course I burst into tears because I don't want to be such a b-otch.... I just can't help it. I fly off the handle at the smallest things!!!! :sad2:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I was very grouchy the last couple weeks. Im sure ur DH can handle it after his hormonal behaviour ;) you r entitled to bad days too. U r 9 months pregnant! 36wks! Not long now!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am dealing with MASSIVE rage PMS right now. AF is not due for another 8 days. I never had this issue with either pregnancy so I just assumed I was out because it is my typical pre AF rage. :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Man how did I get so behind here? That's what I get for missing a day lol. Posting real quick so please forgive me if I miss you.

Corn- glad your milk is in and that Mateo is doing well. Weight loss is normal! Ellie got down to 5 lbs 15 oz. But you're right, it's weight gain from here on out :).

Muffin- I've still got my fingers crossed for you for this month. Wouldn't that be ironic! Guess we'll see.

Frangi- it's understandable that guys have "needs", but he needs to stop being a baby and take into consideration the pain that you are having. It's selfish of him to sulk and not talk to you. I hope he comes to his senses.

Coast- sorry about the pain you're in :(. Glad baby is ok though. Looking forward to your scan!

FLArmy- so sorry about Mozart. You're a good furbaby mama and I know he's in good hands. Stay strong!

Mrs MB- woohoo for vday! Love the bump pic <3

Pink- yikes, so glad the tornado didn't do much damage. So glad I don't live where tornados happen. But of course I live in so cal where we get all of the brush fires and earthquakes. I really hope you get your VBAC. Fx for you!

Amber- I'm sure the reality of everything that happened is setting in. It's normal how you're feeling. You are so strong and I am thankful that you're still with us, and especially your family. I am here to cheer you on during your weight loss 100%! I've got quite the history of struggling with my weight. So much so that I had bariatric surgery two years ago. Now that all my weight is gone I feel like a new person. Please stick around!

Breakingdawn- hoping all the PMS symptoms are early pregnancy symptoms ;). 

Busy... I have no words. I am so sorry. I am hoping and praying that it is nothing and that your bean is healthy. Please update when you can. 


AFM- Ellie had her two month checkup today. She's 10 lbs 11 oz and 23 inches long. Shots sucked of course :(. She seemed fine when we got home and for the couple hours after. Then when she woke from her nap she was screaming! Like she was in pain. It was heartbreaking. I am assuming her poor little legs are sore. She's generally a happy baby so hearing her cry like that made my anxiety shoot through the roof. We had to do a little driving around to get her to sleep. Now she's been sleeping for the past 3 hours and I'm hoping she sleeps through the night and that she's back to normal tomorrow. Here's to hoping!

Hope everyone has a great rest of the week! :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

5starsplus1 said:


> Muffin I'm ok just been staying away and not posting....
> Thanks for all the well wishes n concerns....

:hugs: We are here for you. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thank you all so much. It's really sad, really really sad but I can't let it beat me and mope about it. I have my wonderful children and am blessed to do so. It's an end of an era but I always think it could be worse this could have happened my first ever pregnancy and I'd have no children just look how lucky I've been. Fighting for my life, feeling myself slipping away has made it one very EASYGOING decision. No amount of wanting a baby trumps my life and that's it :). I'm not going anywhere though I'm sticking around its been over a year of daily chats with all you ladies I consider you all my friends I care about you all and want to see how things go. Fla on the front page just out me down as "family complete" :) xxxx

We are so glad you are alive and will get to see your earth babies grow up. One way to look at it is y'all have lots of guardian angels and will have a large welcome party once you're old and have lived a full life.
:hugs: <3



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks girls. I feel so much better I've managed to get up and about sort out my bed have a wash brush my teeth get dressed do my skin care routine ect all before my hubby came back and I looked much nicer for him to come back to then :D these photos are 24 hours apart hubby took one when I was poorly because when I feel like I want to have a baby I can look at that and remind myself why. Random maybe but that's how I process.

So glad you're starting to feel better.



Mrs. MB said:


> I feel like I moved a couple of mountains yesterday :) I cleared out the closets to ready them for installs, cleaned, did laundry, walked the dog and went grocery shopping. The baby made me stop a few times and take a break :)
> 
> It seems she grew overnight because I got bigger all of a sudden :) hubby got home last night and I was sooo happy to see him. So was the dog and baby V, she kicked up a storm when we were talking :)

yay for getting stuff done. It feels like such a great accomplishment to do even simple things huh?
How cute that even baby V was excited to hear him home



muffinbabes4 said:


> Afm.. 1 dpo lol :coffee: and not counting on anything but it's fun to pretend :rofl:
> My dh may come around but for now I just can't let this mess get to me. High hopes and prayers for muffin &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Luv u ladies hope yalls weekend is great :)

:dust: I hope DH comes around and you get a surprise



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- Ellie is two months old today! Where has the time gone, seriously. She's a dream baby and I feel so blessed. She's been sleeping more at night which has really thrown my milk production in a whack. I wake up very engorged and then she eats, then my milk isn't so quick to come back during the day. Hopefully it evens itself out because I don't want her getting hungry :(. I pumped 4oz yesterday to try and see if she will take a bottle (I have a dr appt on Wednesday and wanted to leave her with my mom) but I tried feeding her an oz this morning and she still won't take it :(. I may look around for a different bottle (I used the Playtex Nurser.) Wish me luck lol. Not sure how I'll be able to go back to work if she won't take a bottle! :wacko:
> 
> Her 2 month appt is on Tuesday. I'm curious as to how much she weighs now. She's in size 1 diapers and in 0-3 & 3 month clothing. What I'm NOT looking forward to is all the shots she needs to get :(.
> 
> *poof*

How crazy she's 2 months already! I hope Ellie will learn to take a bottle so that you can leave her on occasion. 
For Sweet's 2 month appointment they did only 2 shots because 1 shot was a multi shit so hopefully her appointment didn't involve too many yesterday



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Update quickie, doing good had another blood transfusion today managed a long shower and dry and style my hair. Feeling tearful here and there trying to deal with the trauma. In less pain and things are going smoothly. Loads of love thank you all for the kind words thoughts and prayers I've needed every single one. Xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> My HB was still only 83 or 8.3 depending on how it's measured with you, before my final blood transfusion yesterday so hopefully if it's come up enough I can go home in on iron :D

hope the transfusion helped!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm were all moved in our new home (finally!!). Paxton is 2 months, one week already! After being labeled as "failure to thrive" he's now on the chart for his weight as of his 2 month appointment at 8lbs 4oz. We're still struggling with breastfeeding because I just don't have a good supply :(. I'm giving it another month and doing all I can to get it up but we might be switching to all formula soon. He's doing really well though. He has super smiley moments and he's so strong now.

yay. how exciting to be in a new home. I'm sorry he has been slow to gain weight. Sweets is also considered very underweight. 
you've given it such a good try with the BFing and it won't be a failure if you do have to go to formula. :hugs:



Cornfieldland said:


> Hi everyone :) thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I was discharged yesterday morning and we are doing pretty good I think. Just waiting for my milk to really come in, hopefully today. He nurses 24/7, but that's because I don't have much milk yet. Hoping that he hasn't lost to much weight by his appt tomorrow. Drinking the mothers milk tea to help. He's a real sweetie pie and my husband is completely mesmerized by him!
> Hope your milk has come in and how cute that your dh is mesmerized
> 
> I'll give a short recap of my delivery which was more dramatic and crazy than my other two....and hurt like a mother...holy cow!
> So I got the cervical catheter at 130 to help dilate me. It was suppose to stay in 6hrs, but fell out at 330 when I pooped. Thank god I pooped 3x that day haha...and not during delivery. Anyways, I was 4cms dilated and at 630 I finally got put on pitocin and contractions kicked in. By 730 they were pretty strong, but Mateos heart rate kept dropping with every contraction. At this point, I started getting really worried this would all end in a c section. At 830 my contractions were getting really intense and I think at this time I was dialated to 5, and I decided that at 9 I would ask for a epidural. She came in to give me my second round of antibiotics for gbs and I asked for the epidural because it was getting unbearable, dang that pitocin is a real B! Well at 915 I was really struggling to keep my composure contractions were a 1min apart and were worse than I have ever felt. I told the nurse I didn't think I could sit still for a epidural and if she could check me. She said she didn't really want to because of the gbs and that I would be checked after the epidural. Next contraction I felt a lot of pressure and said just check me please! I was 7,8 cms. She commented I would get the epidural soon and then I would go to 10 pretty soon after most likely. Well next contraction I screamed he's coming out now! She looks and says I'm 10 and don't push! I said I'm not, my body is just doing it! 30secs later I scream it's burning...omg he's coming now! There was just the nurse and my husband in the room. She tells my husband to get me on my back and grab my legs. My husbands face was complete shock and horror! He was so scared and I was at this point crying and screaming in pain. I kept it together until then and completely lost it! She was pushing the call button and yelling for help. When my husband and her flipped me over on my back he was crowning, and then as the other nurse rushed in his head came out. At that point his shoulder got stuck for a minute and they were yelling for me to push, but I was hurting and in shock so much I barely pushed. It was such a whirlwind! Then he popped out just as the doctors decided to make there grand entrance. They put him on my chest and all I could do was say omg and cry in relief and just kept saying, is he ok? My husband was crying...it was dramatic and intense and crazy! He was born at 927pm. My crotch was on fire and I was sure I ripped because he came so fast! But they said I basically had road rash in there and no rips or tears ;) My husband said he could never put me through that again and I have basically scared him into a vasectomy haha! Most dramatic delivery and painful for me. If I ever did this again I would get a epidural right away, I just go way to fast once I hit the 5,6cm mark and there's no time.
> 
> Anyways it was an experience I'll never forget! I will catch up soon! Love to u all xxx

WOW! and your dh's comment made me LOL



pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy, I'm sorry about your doggie. I so wish I could help!! He's lived a long long time for his breed! :hugs:

Thanks. We have been saying for a year or so now that we know he's old and eventually the end is going to come, we just hoped it wouldn't be this traumatic. We kinda just hoped he'd slip in his sleep due to old age. But they say he isn't in pain or suffering right now so for now each day is a blessing. Yesterday was a LONG day at the hospital and we got some not so great news but it's ok. he's had a good long life



breakingdawn said:


> Well, I'll be testing on Saturday just to waste one of the money IC's I have, lol. I am not sure I ovulated but if I did, I would be around 5 DPO today. Mild back pain, light cramps, light sore bbs. Mostly all PMS symptoms for me. Blah.

:dust: hope you get a bfp



muffinbabes4 said:


> I'm planning a surprise bday for my oldest son he will be 10 on the 26th :cry: , so I will try to be here as much as possible.
> 
> I'm 2 dpo lol... its so funny how things work out.. we usually don't get much of a chance to bd around O time.. so now just by chance with the way work is ect.... now that dh is p/o of friggin coarse. .. we bd 2 days before O, day of O and day after. .. :trouble: well if that would have happened before this cycle... grrrrrrrr.

Muffin hope the party goes well!
lmao well maybe it is supposed to happen this way.. without the stress on him of actually trying he'll have a few sneaky :spermy: arrive early and meet an egg!




frangi33 said:


> Ugh my OH is having a huge sulk with me as I've completely gone off bd and want nothing to do with it. :(
> 
> We haven't spoken in 2 days and I hate it when he sulks like this. He told me I'm not the woman he thought he married because I won't see to his needs despite me not being at all interested in the idea.
> 
> I can barely roll over in bed without yelping due to the spd pain and any time we've tried anything the baby starts kicking and puts me off.
> 
> I wish he would stop sulking and talk to me but he can usually go a good 4 or 5 days like this and by then I will be working away for the week. I've told him it's not like he can't sort himself out but apparently that's not good enough so I feel crappy :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry! I have been in that position. Due to the pain from my endo during a BD session DH would have to go months without getting any. I tried to supplement by 'getting him' but it was just an awkward situation. I hope he starts to see that it's not that you're meaning to be that way, you just can't control the fact you don't feel like it. 




muffinbabes4 said:


> Yes mrs.mb but we straight up have been trying for a while and never got a bfp that way, so now I'm like how could it ever happen the p/o way? maybe it's my age or something, something is different, I thought I'd conceive the 1st cycle actually trying , it's so confusing. I guess my pride knocked me to the curb for real!

:hugs: it's meant to happen a certain way and maybe this is it!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hello everyone, I don't have much to say I'm reading along here and there I'm just so weak and tired. Psychologically not doing well I'm having flashbacks and randomly bursting into tears it's really hit what's happened and how it could have ended. I don't know what else to say xxxx

huge :hugs:



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh here's something to say
> 
> I'm off to join slimming world this evening :) maybe I can stay to cheer you ladies on and you can join me in my new adventure of weight loss? Knowing my fertility is over I do feel a little out of place and like I have nothing to offer here in terms of exciting news. I of course can and will be cheering our fab mums and babies on :)

Of course we'll all be here to follow you on your journey, you are family girl!



muffinbabes4 said:


> Mee too amber I agree with pink we are here with all different walks and support each other . That would be amazing to see you accomplish a goal like that and get where you want to be physically &#9825;&#9825;
> 
> We are friends for a year here and support each other and truly care, we aren't real if we just atop supporting someone because there walk took a turn. Or they had a bad day, or they aren't doing what we want them to do. That's not our family here. So if you go amber I will Come find you hahahhahaha.. (evil laugh) :trouble:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

^^^ WSS!!



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: Ok, I made it to V DAY!!! I am so thrilled to be here today. I am also so thankful to each and every one of you for supporting me on this journey. You ladies make me want to cry, laugh, love and commiserate all at the same time. I agree with Muffin , we have to figure out a way to have a reunion.
> 
> Here's baby V in all her 24 week glory :) DH felt her move for the first time yesterday. She gave him two medium and one really good kick. I thought he was going to lose it :)

How cute! Happy V day!! 
And I'm up for a reunion!



busytulip said:


> Forgive me in advance for posting and running
> 
> Spoiler
> I started bleeding bright red this am. Still waiting to hear my numbers from yesterday, but am not hopeful. :cry: I'll try and check in again later this evening and be more thoughtful.

:cry::hugs: sending you :dust:



ccoastgal said:


> AFM we came back home from Vegas on Sunday. I had an urgent appt with the doctor yesterday due to extreme pelvic pain that I had since Thursday when we were there. It was more RLP and baby was moving the whole time so I wasn't worried about her. But the pain is so severe that I can barely walk. I also started swelling pretty badly on my legs and feet. The doctor said to continue seeing the chiropractor and to elevate my legs and she wants to get better shoes for work. I am also still able to sleep on my stomach which she wants me to stop doing as well and wants me to get a better pillow. So I have been looking at pregnancy pillows. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thursday is our anatomy scan so I am really looking forward to that. :happydance:

Hope your trip in vegas was good regardless of the pain and swelling. Also hope that the pain and swelling subside. 
Can't wait to see pics of your anatomy scan!



pinkpassion said:


> Well are doing good. Our neighborhood was actually hit by a tornado yesterday morning. Some of our neighbors have some pretty significant damage but our house is ok, just mild damage. Tons of flooding but none affecting our house!!!
> 
> yikes! Tornados are on my fear list. Any natural disaster that comes without warning. which is why I like hurricanes.. we at least get some warning. So glad there was just mild damage
> 
> I'm doing great. I had my appointment today and I've been going back and forth all week about moving my c-section date from 41 weeks to 40 weeks and just couldn't decide and was starting to really worry about it. Well as it turns out the hospital doesn't have any openings so I have to keep it at 41 weeks unless labor happens before so I feel a big weight has been lifted!!! Also my dr felt my belly again and felt baby through my belly and said she thinks she is about 6 lbs now (she did the same last week and said 4.5-5 lbs) but I can not believe her because 1 there's no way this baby is 6 lbs already. And 2 there's definitely no way she gained 1-1.5 lbs in a week. And 3 I lost 3.5 lbs since last week. It's a bit frustrating because I really feel as though she believes I'm going to have a failed vbac attempt. I really believe that she doesn't believe I can do it. Sure she's super supportive and hasn't placed any restrictions on me but I just think because of my small stature she believes i am one of the true cases of not being able to birth vaginally. And it's frustrating because I can do it ...

lol isn't it great how the universe gave you your answer by having no openings? 
FX you get the vbac you want!



Cornfieldland said:


> Baby Mateo is doing good. He had his f/u appt today and is down to 6lbs 3oz, but my milk is in full force and he's a little piggy so he should gain from here on out. My husband is completely in love with him and it's so sweet to see him enjoying being a dad. He's such a sweet baby!
> My hemorrhoid is very ouchy these days, along with my nipples haha...the joys! But what's really bothering me is by finger of all things. My nurses took 4 tries at my IV and one time they tried on my right wrist and hit a nerve that shot down a electrical pain to my knuckle on my pointer finger...the finger I use the most. Now every time I use it I get that pain. It hurts a lot! Hoping it goes away asap and doesn't stay.

glad your milk came in! hope he gains quickly! 
hope the pain goes away soon!



pinkpassion said:


> Btw... I have been extremely irritable lately. Like MAJOR B***** ..... I feel so bad. I have absolutely no patience with anyone or anything. I'm wondering if this is a sign?? I didn't have this with dd1 but I just made the comment tonight " I need to have this baby because these hormones are awful. I'm a monster!" And dh just looks at me and said "yup" then of course I burst into tears because I don't want to be such a b-otch.... I just can't help it. I fly off the handle at the smallest things!!!! :sad2:

oh boy.. hope the hormones quit raging so bad and y'all are able to enjoy the last bit of your pregnancy




Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- Ellie had her two month checkup today. She's 10 lbs 11 oz and 23 inches long. Shots sucked of course :(. She seemed fine when we got home and for the couple hours after. Then when she woke from her nap she was screaming! Like she was in pain. It was heartbreaking. I am assuming her poor little legs are sore. She's generally a happy baby so hearing her cry like that made my anxiety shoot through the roof. We had to do a little driving around to get her to sleep. Now she's been sleeping for the past 3 hours and I'm hoping she sleeps through the night and that she's back to normal tomorrow. Here's to hoping!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the week! :flower:

she's as long as sweets and right behind him in weight
Awe poor baby. hope her legs aren't sore anymore. 
Did your pediatrician tell you you can give her infant tylenol??


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks for the support ladies. I guess I am still going to test Saturday even though I am pretty sure I am out. I feel pretty much like I do every month now before AF. :( I am a little bummed but honestly, ever since I did not see my dark OPK I did not have my hopes TOO high anyway. There's always next month.


----------



## busytulip

Amber I'd love to support you on your weight loss goal as well, you can never leave us Bwahahahaha :rofl: We'd definitely send muffin after you :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

ccoast I'm sorry you are dealing with RLP. I always slept with 2 pillows squished together, I'm too frugal to buy a pregnancy pillow :haha: I'm excited for your scan

MrsMB your bump is so cute! Happy belated V-day

muffin a FAB fam reunion would be amazing!!

Pink I'm so glad that you aren't dealing with any extensive damage and are all okay. I'm always amazed by how going through that brings your neighborhood together though. And yay for having things taken out of your hands and being given another week to hopefully go into labor on your own. Still praying for your VBAC. P.S. hormones are stupid

Corn Oh the joys of newborn motherhood, everything is sore and your exhausted. Glad Mateo is doing well, I'm sure he'll be pudging out in no time. It does seem like a lot of new nurse have not learned the art of the IV sadly. I hope that pain goes away, sounds annoying.

FLArmy I know you've been on a huge emotional roller coaster ride, thinking of you :hugs: Very sad to see the latest news on M :(

Disney poor Ellie, shots really are the worst :( Is she doing much better today? I've always had a horrible time transitioning to bottles. I hope you find one that works.

Breaking FX'd :dust:

Hopeful yay for being in your new place!


----------



## busytulip

Spoiler
AFM My OB called yesterday and both by beta and progesterone had fallen. I started properly bleeding last night. Really heartbroken. Thank you ladies for asking after me and showing love and support...it means more than you know.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh busy my heart just breaks for you. but I'm glad your angels are sending you signs that everything will be ok in the end (bunnies and butterflies).
huge :hugs:

and thank you. Yesterday was so hard. The ignitial talk with internal medicine made me hopeful that, though the end was going to be inevitable, that maybe we still had a decent chunk of time.. but after the scan I just felt the wind knocked out of me. Knowing my baby boy won't make it even to Christmas is heartbreaking. idk how I"m going to handle this. I just look at him and start crying. I'm a wreck


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sending <3 & peace busy. So sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

:( Praying M doesn't have a day of suffering. Can't imagine what you're going through :hugs:

Thank you hopeful


----------



## muffinbabes4

I am working tons today, came in to check on our little busy&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
And oh no :(
I am heartbroken for you luv :cry: 
It just isn't fair. :hugs: just know your in my prayerS and thoughts and when that rainbow comes muffin is spanking him/her for Making us wait so long! Luv u sweet busy&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

So many of our lady's struggling with such heartbreaking times :hugs:

Busy, I'm so so sorry! Why does this keep happening? It's just so cruel and heartbreaking! Much love to you and ur family, ur in my thoughts And prayers xxx

Flarmy I'm so sorry, after that many years it's impossibly hard losing them. He's a fortunate boy that you have loved him so much all these years and given him such a good life. Xxx

5stars I hope u are ok, thinking of you xxx

Amber I can only imagine how you must be suffering. I'm sure it's all hitting you now, you have been through an unimaginable amount of pain and heartbreak. Praying for you love xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I'm praying for Your sweet boy too! I couldn't imagine losing my pup, they truely become part of the family.


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars said to let everyone know she's ok, she just needed to step away for a bit. I do hope she comes back soon because I miss her very much!!! Our group is not the same without everyone present...

I do feel the need to say something though and I hope I don't come off ugly. That is not my intention at all. We are all going through a ton of stuff and tensions are really high at times, especially with our crazy hormones :trouble:. I think sometimes our words can come off not the way we intend them to and hurt people's feelings without us realizing.
I want to apologize if I have ever done that to anyone or if anyone feels I've been selfish or left anyone out. I would never do that intentionally and I hope to get better at responding to everyone!!! You all have been a massive support to me over the last year and I hope we continue this journey with each other for many years to come!! :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

So sorry for all of you ladies going through hard times. Busy, you are in my thoughts. I am going to stop complaining now and being a negative nancy. It is only our 2nd month TTC.. if it is meant to happen, it will. Positive vibes to all. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 1200 pages ladies!


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> Spoiler
> AFM My OB called yesterday and both by beta and progesterone had fallen. I started properly bleeding last night. Really heartbroken. Thank you ladies for asking after me and showing love and support...it means more than you know.

:cry: :hugs: I am so sorry. 


FLArmyWife said:


> oh busy my heart just breaks for you. but I'm glad your angels are sending you signs that everything will be ok in the end (bunnies and butterflies).
> huge :hugs:
> 
> and thank you. Yesterday was so hard. The ignitial talk with internal medicine made me hopeful that, though the end was going to be inevitable, that maybe we still had a decent chunk of time.. but after the scan I just felt the wind knocked out of me. Knowing my baby boy won't make it even to Christmas is heartbreaking. idk how I"m going to handle this. I just look at him and start crying. I'm a wreck

:( I am very sorry about Mozart's prognosis. I know that he's in good hands and you will make his last few months very comfortable. 


pinkpassion said:


> 5stars said to let everyone know she's ok, she just needed to step away for a bit. I do hope she comes back soon because I miss her very much!!! Our group is not the same without everyone present...
> 
> I do feel the need to say something though and I hope I don't come off ugly. That is not my intention at all. We are all going through a ton of stuff and tensions are really high at times, especially with our crazy hormones :trouble:. I think sometimes our words can come off not the way we intend them to and hurt people's feelings without us realizing.
> I want to apologize if I have ever done that to anyone or if anyone feels I've been selfish or left anyone out. I would never do that intentionally and I hope to get better at responding to everyone!!! You all have been a massive support to me over the last year and I hope we continue this journey with each other for many years to come!! :hugs:

:hugs: I hope my comments have never come across the wrong way either. That's what's so hard about online communication, things can get misconstrued. 


Thanks for the concern about Ellie ladies, luckily she is much better today. FLArmy, I brought infants Tylenol with me, but decided not to give her any beforehand and see what her pedi said. She said if she runs a fever or acts in a lot of pain then to give it. I definitely should've given her some right away. Oh well ya live and you learn! :dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so glad Ellie is better!! It really is better to wait and see how they do even though it's harder on us mom's. The recommendation is only to give if necessary because apparently the anti-inflammatory properties can make the reaction less affective or something like that. They explained it to me and it made sense but I'm probably making zero sense haha


----------



## busytulip

breaking don't feel like negative nancy, we are all in different places. What is important to you is important to us. Say exactly what you're feeling luv.

Well guys, sad news. DH's dad passed away suddenly a few hours ago. We're scrambling to tell extended family now. :cry:


----------



## pinkpassion

:cry: :sad2: I'm so sorry busy. I can't even begin to imagine!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no busy! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Feeling a little less negative today and more neutral. But the back pain and cramps have been wearing me out since 5-6dpo. :( They were pretty rough yesterday, I actually thought AF was starting right then! 8dpo ish today. Still probably testing Saturday morning. Whatever will be will be!


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies....

Busy....I'm gutted for you. I read your post and felt like I'd been punched in the stomach, I'm so very sorry this has happened again, will you be having any testing done to determine why this keeps happening you think?...I'm truly sorry about DHs dad as well...my deepest condolences, I'm praying for you honey :hugs:

Flarmy...I'm sorry to hear about Mozart...I read your story online and he really is a remarkable boy....I have quite a few dog loving friends who I'm sure will help so I posted your story on my FB page to my friends....I know it's been rough for you lately but I do hope you find some relief soon:hugs:

Amber....I'm thinking of you today hope you are beginning to feel better beautiful lady:hugs:

Pink....I do hope you are doing well today....:hugs:

Disney... I feel your pain with Ellie, I do hope she is feeling more herself today...those vaccines can be torturous...:hugs:

Breaking .....:dust:

Corn....amazing fast and furious birth story, DH mad me LOL with his response, I'm so happy for the two of you:hugs:

Muffin...how's it going sweetie:hugs: whatever became of the repairs to your rental? and how is the poochie?

5Stars...you are definitely missed around here honey...

Ccoast, Frangi, Teeny, Mrs. MB, JLM, Oldermummy and anyone I've missed (not intentionally) hope everyone is doing well/better....:hugs: & :kiss: for all

AFM....I'm CD3 today, was stink with a cold that's now in my chest for the past week. You know there's this saying that says if we can all throw our troubles in a huge pile where everyone can see clearly everyone else's problems, we'd quickly pick ours back???? well I don't mean this in a bad way or to offend anyone but as bad as I feel with my issues I'm dealing with, compared to what some of you ladies are going through, I'd keep mine over yours. I say this to say, you never know what another person is going through, it may be far worse than your own troubles, not that yours are not big for you, but theirs may crush you. God knows what each of us is able to bare. He has a purpose for each of us and even though we may not know what the details are, we gotta trust that he knows what he's doing even though we don't. I'm praying for you all...love you gals


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- beautifully put. Hope you get rid of the chest cold soon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato, beautiful post, so true and so loving. I hope ur feeling better soon! 

Busy I'm so sorry! :hugs: praying for your family


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney I'm sooo very glad that sweet baby is better!! &#9825;&#9825; it is so scary when they're little , and are not feeling well :(

Oh busy I'm so very very sorry for your family luv oh my goodness I can't imagine :cry: please know yall are in my prayers for strength and healing on your hearts :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato so true, very well put, I agree we are given what we can handle, whether we know it or not, 
It too makes us thankful and appreciate things more, now that we are journeying a little closer together we see what different people in life go through a little closer. It can be heart breaking :cry:

prayers to all &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; and :trouble: where needed. Have a safe end of the week luvs.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy how's that sweet baby boy? Growing like a little weed &#9825;


----------



## FLArmyWife

Apologies this is a copy paste from my journal because Sweets is being clingy/whiny today. I'm convinced he has a cold. 


Friday we looked at the weather and noticed it was going to be a beautiful weekend. It was the last weekend DH was going to have off until the end of next summer so we opted to go and do something. So Friday afternoon we loaded up the car last minute and headed to Orlando. My MIL and FIL were excited to see us. My MIL watched Sweets Friday night while DH and I went to a movie.
We arrived right as the last preview was ending so we quickly took the nearest seats. We were seeing The Jungle Book. 
Well the movie made it to the point of him meeting Baloo, about 45 minutes to an hour into the movie and the sound went out. A bunch of people got up to complain so they sent someone in and said they were going to fix it and back the movie up a little. So they did and we watched about 10 minutes of the movie over. The sound worked through the scene it hadn't worked earlier but then went out again shortly after that. After another 10 minutes of waiting for them to mess with it they came in and said they couldn't fix it and they were going to give us readmit tickets.
As we were walking out the next showing of the movie was playing in another theater and we were offered the opportunity to go finish the movie but it was already 10 pm and we didn't want to watch half the movie over again. So we went home and went to bed. DH and I slept good because my MIL took the baby for the night.



Saturday morning we got up and decided to go to SeaWorld. It was such a beautiful day to do so. It was overcast and there was a breeze so we were comfortable in black tshirts. I wore shorts and DH wore jeans. 
It was a great first theme park experience. Sweets was so alert and wanted to look at EVERYTHING. When we get pics uploaded I'll have to share them because we have lots of photos of him following the animals as they move in their exhibit. 
Then we rushed back to the East side of town to attend my youngest sister's school play (they did the Little Mermaid). Sweets was fairly good, just fussy the first 30 minutes or so but he was working on a dirty diaper. The play ended at 10 and we headed back to my in-laws where my MIL took Sweets again for the night.

Sunday morning DH went to church with his dad then went to a soccer game with his dad, his brother, his sister, his BIL, and 4 friends. They had a blast.
I went to the store with my MIL and got our highchair and just rested around the house. When the soccer game was coming to an end I loaded up the car, Sweets, and the dogs and headed out. The stadium was on the way home so I picked up DH and then we got on the road and headed home.

We got home around 7:30pm.. and we spent the time just unwinding until 11:30pm when things took the turn for the worst


Here are some pics from SeaWorld. Sweets loves his souvenir. He'll hold it in his hands and stare at it, big smile on his face. It's adorable. I'll try to get the video uploaded of him playing with it. Oh and we took the first family photo since the moment he was born
 



Attached Files:







seaworld.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 11









seaworld family.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Aayla

HI ladies! I know I am incredibly late to this thread but I would love to join. I will do my best to go back and read to catch up. Not sure if I will make it through all 1200 pages. :haha: 

My story: 

I have PCOS and uterine hyperplasia with atypia. For years we had to deal with the Hyperplasia and when it was finally gone we were able to start TTC, which started in 2014. I did 2 rounds of clomid and no ovulation. It made me gain weight so I had to take the time to lose that. In May of 2015 I started letrozole. I got my bfp on my 3rd cycle but that ended in mc on Sept 5. I was 5 weeks and 5 days. We did 3 rounds after that with nothing and then decided to take a break. I was put back on provera to make sure the hyperplasia stayed away but unfortunately at 2 weeks in it started to make me crazy emotionally. To the point it was affecting my marriage. So off of it I go and I had a biopsy last week to make sure the hyperplasia hasn't come back. Now I sit impatiently for the doc to call with the results. He thinks it is fine based on how the biopsy went. I decided to go back on provera for a short time to induce a cycle early rather than waiting it out for 35 days. So as soon as the doc calls I stop the provera and we start again.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla said:


> HI ladies! I know I am incredibly late to this thread but I would love to join. I will do my best to go back and read to catch up. Not sure if I will make it through all 1200 pages. :haha:
> 
> My story:
> 
> I have PCOS and uterine hyperplasia with atypia. For years we had to deal with the Hyperplasia and when it was finally gone we were able to start TTC, which started in 2014. I did 2 rounds of clomid and no ovulation. It made me gain weight so I had to take the time to lose that. In May of 2015 I started letrozole. I got my bfp on my 3rd cycle but that ended in mc on Sept 5. I was 5 weeks and 5 days. We did 3 rounds after that with nothing and then decided to take a break. I was put back on provera to make sure the hyperplasia stayed away but unfortunately at 2 weeks in it started to make me crazy emotionally. To the point it was affecting my marriage. So off of it I go and I had a biopsy last week to make sure the hyperplasia hasn't come back. Now I sit impatiently for the doc to call with the results. He thinks it is fine based on how the biopsy went. I decided to go back on provera for a short time to induce a cycle early rather than waiting it out for 35 days. So as soon as the doc calls I stop the provera and we start again.

Welcome! :flower: Do not feel obligated to go back and read. We are a fast moving group and there may be a lot to try and cover, however, if you personally want to go back and read by all means you are more than welcome to :)

What a crazy journey you've been through so far. :dust: the Dr calls with good results and you are able to have a rainbow baby soon! We are here for you no matter how long or how crazy your journey may be. I hope you find this a great source of information but more importantly love and support.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla welcome! I remember you from your loss in September. Fx'd for you that you can start TTC again soon! Wishing you the best :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Welcome Aayla!!! I too remember you!! You were in our May miracles group if I remember correctly?! I hope you receive answers quickly and thoroughly! I hope you get a sticky bfp too!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Yes I was!! It's nice to see ladies from past threads on here. 

I do hope the doc calls soon. The wait is driving me nuts. It's been over a week now. He did say it looked good and that the sample he took was small because my lining was thin, which is what we want. I may just go ahead without the results. I know I am fine. My original OBGYN said that if I start ovulating (which I do on Letrozole) and have regular cycles, and ideally get pregnant (which I have but not sure if not to full term counts), then the hyperplasia should be gone. The only reason I have it is because of my PCOS and not having regular cycles.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi aayla!! Welcome and gl with everything &#9825;&#9825;

My sister has pcos and she is starting on letrozol to help her O, I sure hope yall get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

I called the doc and the results are in...hyperplasia is GONE!!! we are back on the baby making train. I took my provera pill already today so that was my last one. Now I just wait for a bleed to happen and as soon as cd 3 happens I am back on Letrozole. If we don't get pregnant within 3 cycles then we will be moving on to IUI as that would make 6 cycles without getting pregnant with timed sex. 

I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats aayla


----------



## ccoastgal

So quick update. The good news is that baby girl is growing perfectly and all her organs are where they should be. The bad news is that my cervix is pretty short they like to see it between 31-35 and mine is 21-25. So I have been placed on progesterone suppositories and waiting to here back from my OB to see whats next. I have another follow up ultrasound to check on my cervix on the 5th of May. I am extremely scared of what will happen and can't stop crying. But I will try to upload a picture as soon as I get a chance. 

I hope all you lovely ladies are having a great day!


----------



## breakingdawn

I know it is early but.. I did a test today. Stark white :bfn: :( I know what everyone is going to say, you aren't out until AF shows... but I just didn't really think it was my month from the get go. I can survive.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh ccoast :hugs: it'll be ok. Probably will put you on bed rest so you don't go into labor early though


----------



## breakingdawn

Not even a fun squinter...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast it will be ok. Cervical length can fluctuate! Stress is not good for you or sweet baby!! I can't wait to see a picture!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats aayla!!! I know that is such great news for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking dawn, it's so early. Don't count yourself out just yet!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I got my BFP with #2 at 9dpo which would be tomorrow, could have even been today. I've always gotten pretty early tests. The only time I got a late BFP is with my ectopic. :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

breaking it is important to remember no two pregnancies are the same.. not even in the same person.. so even though you usually get early results it is still possible to get a later bfp


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww coast, yes length can be different luv, try not to worry so much I agree it's not good for yall, just rest as much as possible, I'm praying for you this way darlin :hugs:

Great news aayla! !! 

Breaking.. yes every pregnancy can be totally different ! Your just gonna have to wait it out luv and don't give up if you don't get it tomorrow :hugs: it will happen !

Well afm 5dpo :coffee: still hoping &#9825;&#9825; I guess I didn't realize I'm on cycle 16 of trying now. Wow that was alot of trying! So I'm really not counting on it, but anything sure is possible!!!&#9825;
Please Keep me in yallS prayers and thoughts if ya will. 
And for the luv of muffin bats someone send me some magic :dust: :rofl:


Hope everyone is doing great&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm having a lot of contractions and lower back ache and cervical pain/pressure. Going to try to go to bed!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh pink! Have you timed them? 
Did you try a warm bath to relax? Oh my!! Do you do self cervix checks? (Or am I the only crazy girl who does that :haha: )
Ok get some sleep sleep luv ! Stay in a few more days baby pink!


----------



## pinkpassion

They slowed down since I've been asleep. Still have a backache , I'll update in the morning but I think we are good!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh baby pink cook a few days longer! Pink hope you're able to rest


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you, it's been very choppy sleep but sleep nonetheless. I feel ok this morning!!! I've been organizing and cleaning like crazy so maybe I just over did it yesterday!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Do you have bags packed just in case? FX she stays put a little longer. Try to rest up and keep your feet up today


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes everything is packed and ready to go, just in case. I hope she stays put one more week until May. I really want a May baby :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol well they do have a mind of their own so who knows :winkwink:

Is your DD getting excited?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Get some rest Pink and take it easy. Sounds like baby won't stay in for 41weeks :) your body is getting ready. So excited for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

I think she is getting excited. I ordered her birthday present last week , a realistic baby doll and nice stroller/carseat set. She's obsessed with all things baby so we will bring this "baby" home from the hospital to her as an early bday present and I'm so excited to give it to her. It wears preemie clothes and I made it a really cute little paci holder and filled the diaper bag with "goodies". I can't wait!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, there is no way this one is baking another 4.5 weeks until c-section date :rofl: if I make it to 41 weeks I won't believe it


----------



## FLArmyWife

such a cute gift pink


----------



## breakingdawn

I was originally going to test tomorrow morning but I forgot my oldest has a soccer game in the morning so it's going to be hectic and I don't want another :bfn: to get me down. So, if anything I'll test Sunday morning. If it's still negative that will be be definitive answer as I should have spotting for AF the next day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: breaking


----------



## breakingdawn

I need a truck load of that at this point! :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! I'm glad you feel better! How sweet for your dd!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
What kind of doll did you get her? I was looking at the 'Ashton drake' to get for my dd, because she is very pick and only like real looking dolls..


----------



## muffinbabes4

Busy & amber great big monster :hugs: 

Afm 6 dpo :coffee: it's funny because I actually have symptoms this cycle! ... and normally I really don't lol! I'm Goin out of my mind :dohh:
But I've had a major increase in cm ...I mean in my underwater and all geez :blush: .. im like seriously, just keep playing up with these mind games you wicked body :trouble: :rofl: and af cramps but that goes both ways these days..

Anyways.. having surprise bday for ds tomorrow, turning 10 (26th) :cry: 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## busytulip

Aayla :wave: That is fantastic news! Your DH must be so relieved you didn't have to hold off any longer due to doc orders. :dance:

ccoast so glad baby looks great. I'm glad they will be keeping an eye on that cervix of yours.

muffin it's been a long journey :hugs: You're always in my prayers! Yay for symptoms! Hope DS has so much fun at his surprise party!! Double digits EEeek!

I'm really looking forward to the day our ladies who have had an extended wait get to hold their LO's in their arms <3 (5stars, Pato, Aayla...hope I'm not missing anyone)

Pink really excited that you won't be making it to that 41 weeks section date. Cmon vbac :D

FLArmy I just love those pics

breaking good luck dear

Amber I hope that you are doing alright :hugs:

Frangi how are things?
Teeny I see you pop in now and then, but you've not posted in awhile. How are you?
M+S???
Ladies please know you are missed
Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome Aayla & congrats on the good news! Hopefully you'll be baking a little rainbow real soon :) 

Flarmy sounds like you had an awesome few days! I can't believe how big sweets is already, time flies. 

Pink, you're right around the time Pax showed ;) can't wait to see baby pink! 

Breaking and muffin I'm sounding good baby making vibes to you both!!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone (I'm sure I did), I'm going purely off memory on mobile... 

Afm, my bf journey has ended and I'm more okay with it than I thought I would be. It really wasn't worth the stress. I'm now pumping and Paxton's getting about 50/50 bm & formula. I hope to continue until he's at least 3 months but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Aayla

Hubby is super super excited. he wants to be a dad so much.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) Welcome Aayla! :)
Pink i cannot believe how close you are!! so exciting :D
hope you get your bfp breaking :)

I really want to start TTC again asap, but i dont seem to be having any signs of ovulation whatsoever! 
4 children will definately be me done, i just really want a close age gap this time (2years8months between my first and second, 4 years between my second and third) 
x


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just saw a commercial for this and all I could do was :saywhat:

https://www.firstresponse.com/Products/Pregnancy/Pregnancy-PRO#


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello everyone...hope you all are doing ok...I have not caught up on the thread so please forgive me....I just wanted to update everyone and let you guys know that im ok and that I have been thinking about each and everyone of you....I REALLY just needed to step away for a min and clear my thoughts so that I could always be in a loving and caring place with each and everyone of you guys....sometimes things can be said or come across as hurtful and really hurt someone's feelings and no one will ever know....but I don't ever wanna come across that way but if I have please forgive me.....so with all that being said, I knew it was time for me to just step back b/c I know that I am very sensitive and I don't like for my feelings to get hurt and I don't like to hurt anyone's feelings.

On another note,well it's official, my left tube is damaged but good news is my right tube is great...she showed me pics and tried to explain everything the best to my knowledge....she said since im 40 that we shoould go ahead and start with the fertility dr and go ahead and get pregnant....well I told her we have an apt already to see our fertility dr and to start the IUI process sine VA approved everything and she said great....so that's where we are right now....my apt is May 10 and we will go from there....but hey who knows we may get pregnant before then lol...im in my fertile window right now and I should ovulate between today and Monday!

I really hope you all have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pink! I'm glad you feel better! How sweet for your dd!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> What kind of doll did you get her? I was looking at the 'Ashton drake' to get for my dd, because she is very pick and only like real looking dolls..

Muffin, I actually was looking at the Ashton drake collection but Dh said not for her 2nd bday, maybe when she is older since they are over $100, so I settled for This One And it looks so much better in person!! It just came in today. I will have to post some pics :) .. I know a lady that makes those reborn dolls (the ones that SERIOUSLY look like real babies) and she said she would be willing to root some hair onto the doll for me in the next week :happydance: I'll post pics of her when I can!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Pink, you're right around the time Pax showed ;) can't wait to see baby pink!
> Afm, my bf journey has ended and I'm more okay with it than I thought I would be. It really wasn't worth the stress. I'm now pumping and Paxton's getting about 50/50 bm & formula. I hope to continue until he's at least 3 months but we will see how it goes.

I know it's exciting to think she really could come at any time!!! :happydance: 
I don't think you should be sad about it. You persevered a long time, I am glad you are still able to pump and give him some that way!!!! :)



Aayla said:


> Hubby is super super excited. he wants to be a dad so much.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait for your bfp!!!



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Pink i cannot believe how close you are!! so exciting :D
> 
> I really want to start TTC again asap, but i dont seem to be having any signs of ovulation whatsoever!
> 4 children will definately be me done, i just really want a close age gap this time (2years8months between my first and second, 4 years between my second and third)
> x

I know it will be here so soon!!!!
If you want to start ttc again then do. I would recommend This to help your cycles. Just follow the instructions on the bottle. Completely fixed my wonky cycle after I had dd. I too wanted a very close age gap!!! 



FLArmyWife said:


> Just saw a commercial for this and all I could do was :saywhat:
> 
> https://www.firstresponse.com/Products/Pregnancy/Pregnancy-PRO#

SERIOUSLY?! What in the world?!?! They CAN NOT be serious!!!! That seems like a total waste of money... but hey different strokes for different folks I reckon!!



5starsplus1 said:


> Hello everyone...hope you all are doing ok...I have not caught up on the thread so please forgive me....I just wanted to update everyone and let you guys know that im ok and that I have been thinking about each and everyone of you....I REALLY just needed to step away for a min and clear my thoughts so that I could always be in a loving and caring place with each and everyone of you guys....sometimes things can be said or come across as hurtful and really hurt someone's feelings and no one will ever know....but I don't ever wanna come across that way but if I have please forgive me.....so with all that being said, I knew it was time for me to just step back b/c I know that I am very sensitive and I don't like for my feelings to get hurt and I don't like to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> On another note,well it's official, my left tube is damaged but good news is my right tube is great...she showed me pics and tried to explain everything the best to my knowledge....she said since im 40 that we shoould go ahead and start with the fertility dr and go ahead and get pregnant....well I told her we have an apt already to see our fertility dr and to start the IUI process sine VA approved everything and she said great....so that's where we are right now....my apt is May 10 and we will go from there....but hey who knows we may get pregnant before then lol...im in my fertile window right now and I should ovulate between today and Monday!
> 
> I really hope you all have a great weekend :hugs:

So glad to see you!!!! I am so excited for you!!! I really hope you get your bfp this month and don't even need to go to the fertility dr, but if you do then I will be here cheering you on and waiting for some pee stick porn!!!! Lots of BD for you between now and O!!!! That's an order :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I seen that ugh, maybe frer should improve the sh***y new test that they have instead of putting all that effort into pointless technology!! :trouble: Just my opinion :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
Girl.. you better get off here and go bust a move on dh :flasher:
:sex: go catch that egg!! :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink how ya feeling now ok?


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust: for you 5stars

And I so agree about the test thing.. FRER needs to fix it instead of focusing on pointless stuff!


----------



## ccoastgal

Welcome Aayla! I hope you find this group as supportive as we all have!

Breaking :dust:

Muffin I can't wait to see your test porn! I have a good feeling this month!

It is so good to hear from you 5 stars! I was wondering how you were doing! I am so happy to hear that your doctor gave you the green light now go :sex::sex:!

Pink how are you feeling hun?

FLArmy I saw that commercial and instantly thought to myself what good is that going to do with their crappy tests they have now. How is the puppy btw? I loved your Seaworld pictures sweets has gotten so big and handsome!

Mrs. MB how are you doing?

Disney How is your little princess?

Pato how are you doing?

Busy how are you doing hun. My heart broke when I read your update!

Amber how are you feeling? 

I feel like I am missing someone if so I am really sorry I am trying to do this all from memory.


----------



## ccoastgal

So update on my cervix issue. I am now out of work starting Monday. For how long I am not sure. I claimed disability today so hopefully everything works out there. The progesterone needed a Prior Auth so I have to wait to start on that which I am not happy about. But what can I do? Anyway that is all I have for now.


----------



## busytulip

Oh ccoast...please stay in bed lovely. Praying your disability goes through and that LO stays snug for many many weeks :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm exhausted. I started having contractions every 5-6 minutes with weird rectal pressure, checked my cervix and it is lower than it has been (much easier to feel) and if feels open about the size of a quarter? I didn't want to prode just gently tried to see. I took a nice warm bath and now I'm lounging on the couch. The contractions aren't unbearable just very uncomfortable bordering on painful. I am sure this little girl is getting ready to come out. I just hope she waits at least until Tuesday at 37 weeks, I'm scared if she was born now they wouldn't let me bring her home :sad2: and I just can't bear that thought. But preferably she will wait until May first at the very least lol


----------



## pinkpassion

ccoastgal said:


> So update on my cervix issue. I am now out of work starting Monday. For how long I am not sure. I claimed disability today so hopefully everything works out there. The progesterone needed a Prior Auth so I have to wait to start on that which I am not happy about. But what can I do? Anyway that is all I have for now.

I'm thankful they are on top of this!! And that you have the option of receiving disability!!! Don't worry about not starting the progesterone right away!! It will be ok!!! I'm praying for you and thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink... I did self checks because Im a slow dialater lol I t takes me weeks to get to 5 ..6.. 7.. once I hit 7 it's baby time, QUICKLY.. it's so scary because the pressure and things you are experiencing are for a month roughly , but nothing major, so I had to be a good cervix checker :haha: ... my point... you may be dilated a little and slowly get there, or you may go quickly so just keep an eye on things and if you carefully give yourself a check everyday just pay attention to the size . And if you start having lots of pressure and nonstop contractions I'd go in ! Of coarse this would happen on a Friday though ... meh lol


----------



## busytulip

Pink J was born at exactly 35+6 and she came home with me, no NICU stay. Of course every situation is different, but please don't feel like it immediately means you'll have a NICU baby. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink try to relax and rest :hugs: My co worker water broke at 36wks and baby was born perfect and didn't need to stay longer. I started having some borderline painful contractions a couple weeks before, but they always fizzled out. Thinking of you! Keep us updated.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies!!! You guys always know how to reassure and calm me!!! They have eased up now just every once in a while I'll get a strong one. I'll keep an eye on my cervix. I don't want to get obsessive lol but I'll check every few days or if something is going on :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

baby pink stay put! 

ccoast- hope the rest helps baby coast stay put as well

Our little fab babies are in too much of a rush to join the world! 

oh ccoast- my pup is doing ok. 

Spoiler
Almost all the neurological symptoms have subsided. Just the occasional off balance stumble. He is eating and drinking like normal. Doing his typical sleep all day thing. We have seen great little signs of him being himself such as him staring down my younger two when they were rough housing and woke him from a nap. (my mom always says he reminds her of Walter.. the old man puppet that Jeff Dunam performs with). Tomorrow I take him for a recheck of his BP. we're hoping it is in a good change. I've been monitoring his HR and it's been good. Vet said that could be a good sign or could mean nothing. but anywho.. I post almost daily updates at gofundme.com/mozartsfund if you'd like to follow


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ah I'm gone for a day and now we're on labor watch for our dear Pink! I'm excited :happydance:. I hope this means you get your VBAC!

5stars, fx you guys conceive before your fertility appt :dust:

Coast, glad baby is doing well but sorry to hear about your cervix. Hope the bed rest helps :)

FLArmy, very glad to read that Mozart is showing signs of improvement! :D

Breakingdawn, looking forward to the test porn on Sunday. Don't get too discouraged about the bfn, if there was later implantation then it might not show until a couple days later than expected!

Muffin, when do you think you'll test?

Amber, thinking of you :hugs:

Hope all my other ladies are well!

AFM we took Ellie to Disneyland for the first time today. And to think I used to scoff at people who would bring their small babies to the park! :laugh2: She did amazing. There is so much to look at so she was amazed by everything. She even went on the Winnie the Pooh ride :haha:. That one is very baby friendly. Aside from that she slept the whole time. Disneyland has an awesome baby care center that has a nursing room for mothers that need to nurse or pump! They have a baby changing room and a place to cook baby food/bottles too. All these years I've been going there and never new about this. Anyway!


----------



## breakingdawn

Discovered something interesting tonight. I went back through my pink pad app and when I got that very faint BFP with #2 it was Sunday and AF was due Wednesday. Apparently I didn't test as early as I thought. This weekend would be the same thing, test Sunday and AF due Wednesday. 

Ladies, I hope all of you are doing well and you have a nice weekend. I'll give an update some time Sunday.


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney, sounds like a wonderful time and I must admit I've always wondered why people brought tiny babies to those places, but I've learned since having dd that 1) I will never say never and 2) I'll end up doing exactly what I said I'd never do :rofl:... I think it's awesome they provide such support to mommas and their babies!!! Wonderful!!!!


Breaking, see we told you :haha: can't wait for Sunday's test!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Of course the one BIG difference between then and now was I got a BLARING positive OPK that time and the following day a SUPER dark dark dark OPK. But, one can hope... :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Not sure if my opk is showing up on here....not sure how to upload anymore but I wanted to give you ladies some test porn even if it's just an opk lol
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1461430696815.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay 5stars :) so excited for you to TTC again! Can't wait for ur BFP!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> Yay 5stars :) so excited for you to TTC again! Can't wait for ur BFP!

Thanks corn....wouldn't it be something if I actually got my BFP without having to do IUI &#128522;&#128522;&#128515;


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay 5stars!!!! I'm so excited for you, I can't wait for your bfp!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: 5stars


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Disney, sounds like a wonderful time and I must admit I've always wondered why people brought tiny babies to those places, but I've learned since having dd that 1) I will never say never and 2) I'll end up doing exactly what I said I'd never do :rofl:... I think it's awesome they provide such support to mommas and their babies!!! Wonderful!!!!

My thoughts exactly! :laugh2: how are the contractions today?


----------



## pinkpassion

They are ok, I just had a really painful one start from my cervix and move up and it hurt enough to make me wince and stop taking to dh. Poor dh he freaked out just a bit lol. Because normally they don't hurt like that. But no more ones like that just the regular ones. Not time able though, so I think my body and baby are just messing with my mind haha


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies... :( I caved today because I remembered AF now usually comes a day early on Tuesday... :bfn: I was building myself up for this for days, I have no idea why I'm so upset but I literally cried. I know everyone says you aren't out until she shows but unless it's another ectopic, it's on to May.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hugs to all those that need them - seems like lots are going through tough times. I wish people in real life would be as open and honest, but I guess I can't expect it since I'm not either.

So sorry to hear about troubles and bedrest and unwanted bleeding happening. 

Busy, thanks for asking for me x so sad to hear about you.

I'm going to a wedding tomorrow, at the same place as we got married just over four years ago. The most recent time we were back there was for my best friend's wedding at which I was bridesmaid. My husband had a total breakdown and told me just as the dancing was starting that he cheated on me years and years ago when we were a few years in to the relationship. We both got too drunk and ended the night screaming and crying in the hotel room, then feeling like death the next day. I'm not looking forward to it. Two of the kids have scarlet fever and while they seem to be over the worst, I'm secretly hoping they'll be ill tomorrow so I can stay home (husby has to go, he's giving the bride away along with his brothers as her mum and dad both died when she was young)

I'm CD22, with ov signs around CD10-ish, but nothing confirmed on opk and that would be incredibly unusual for me - my last confirmed ov was CD30. I took soy but doubt that would have such a huge effect. BFN. Sore boobs, but that seems to be the new normal.

I'm depressed and anxious and everything is kinda difficult right now, for no particular reason which makes it even harder! My prescriptions changed a few weeks ago and seemed to be helping but increasing my anxiety so I got another pill (betablocker) to help with that, and instead of easing the anxiety it condenses it so I'm ok most of the time but have panic attacks a couple times a week. My own doctor was off on holiday and I saw a locum who didn't seem interested. I've to keep taking the pills and if the panic doesn't ease, I've to wean off everything. In the meantime I'm struggling to sleep and therefore struggling to cope. Hence not keeping up or responding much on here. All my concentration goes on juggling money around to try and keep on top of ordering supplies for the shop and keeping bills paid.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My neighbour (in Scotland) works for Disney on the cruise ships as an engineer. He has a permanent free pass to all the theme parks. They fly him over and home every 10 weeks - he is on the ship for 10 weeks, then home on holiday for 10 weeks. He loves the parks - he is single and childless but goes by himself. And when he is home, he fosters cats and comes over to play board games with us. Such a lovely man :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies I have a question....I got my very positive opk today and I'm wondering if I don't have any EW show does that mean I'm not going to ovulate.....I've had o pains since Friday but I haven't had and discharge (tmi) to go along with the o pains but got a very positive smiley today....so confused....my Dr said I may not ovulate this month because of the surgery but if I got a positive what does that really mean....can someone help please?


----------



## Aayla

a positive means your LH is surging. It doesn't mean you will ovulate but that your body is geared up for it. No EWCM doesn't mean you won't ovulate. Some women just don't have a lot of it and I highly recommend Preseed. It mimics EWCM and helps the swimmers. 

If you are going to ovulate you will do it within the next 24-36 hours. Sometimes same day. so definitely get busy just in case. 

Do you temp? Temping is a great way to make sure you are ovulating.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Aayla said:


> a positive means your LH is surging. It doesn't mean you will ovulate but that your body is geared up for it. No EWCM doesn't mean you won't ovulate. Some women just don't have a lot of it and I highly recommend Preseed. It mimics EWCM and helps the swimmers.
> 
> If you are going to ovulate you will do it within the next 24-36 hours. Sometimes same day. so definitely get busy just in case.
> 
> Do you temp? Temping is a great way to make sure you are ovulating.

Thanks you and yes we have preseed and we are ready to use it lol....I've always had a good amount of EWCM around o just not this time....maybe it's the surgery like she said but oh well we will use pressed and just go with that...and I don't tempt because I toss and turn a lot and tempting is just so stressful to me


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> They are ok, I just had a really painful one start from my cervix and move up and it hurt enough to make me wince and stop taking to dh. Poor dh he freaked out just a bit lol. Because normally they don't hurt like that. But no more ones like that just the regular ones. Not time able though, so I think my body and baby are just messing with my mind haha

Well as much as we'd love to see her, she does need to bake a little longer ;). Hope you're staying comfortable at least.


breakingdawn said:


> Ladies... :( I caved today because I remembered AF now usually comes a day early on Tuesday... :bfn: I was building myself up for this for days, I have no idea why I'm so upset but I literally cried. I know everyone says you aren't out until she shows but unless it's another ectopic, it's on to May.

:( I can understand how upset you are. TTC is such an emotional roller coaster. I know we say it here a lot, but you aren't out until that :witch: shows up! I am keeping my fx for you!!


M&S+Bump said:


> My neighbour (in Scotland) works for Disney on the cruise ships as an engineer. He has a permanent free pass to all the theme parks. They fly him over and home every 10 weeks - he is on the ship for 10 weeks, then home on holiday for 10 weeks. He loves the parks - he is single and childless but goes by himself. And when he is home, he fosters cats and comes over to play board games with us. Such a lovely man :)

Very cool! I'd love to do a Disney cruise one day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you catch that egg 5stars

I understand the anxiety M+S. Hope it gets better. 

Disney, I had a dream you can't here to visit WDW and we got the kids together and they hit it off


----------



## Disneymom1129

M&S+Bump said:


> Hugs to all those that need them - seems like lots are going through tough times. I wish people in real life would be as open and honest, but I guess I can't expect it since I'm not either.
> 
> So sorry to hear about troubles and bedrest and unwanted bleeding happening.
> 
> Busy, thanks for asking for me x so sad to hear about you.
> 
> I'm going to a wedding tomorrow, at the same place as we got married just over four years ago. The most recent time we were back there was for my best friend's wedding at which I was bridesmaid. My husband had a total breakdown and told me just as the dancing was starting that he cheated on me years and years ago when we were a few years in to the relationship. We both got too drunk and ended the night screaming and crying in the hotel room, then feeling like death the next day. I'm not looking forward to it. Two of the kids have scarlet fever and while they seem to be over the worst, I'm secretly hoping they'll be ill tomorrow so I can stay home (husby has to go, he's giving the bride away along with his brothers as her mum and dad both died when she was young)
> 
> I'm CD22, with ov signs around CD10-ish, but nothing confirmed on opk and that would be incredibly unusual for me - my last confirmed ov was CD30. I took soy but doubt that would have such a huge effect. BFN. Sore boobs, but that seems to be the new normal.
> 
> I'm depressed and anxious and everything is kinda difficult right now, for no particular reason which makes it even harder! My prescriptions changed a few weeks ago and seemed to be helping but increasing my anxiety so I got another pill (betablocker) to help with that, and instead of easing the anxiety it condenses it so I'm ok most of the time but have panic attacks a couple times a week. My own doctor was off on holiday and I saw a locum who didn't seem interested. I've to keep taking the pills and if the panic doesn't ease, I've to wean off everything. In the meantime I'm struggling to sleep and therefore struggling to cope. Hence not keeping up or responding much on here. All my concentration goes on juggling money around to try and keep on top of ordering supplies for the shop and keeping bills paid.

Sorry about all the stress you've been dealing with :(. You can vent here as much as you need to. Sure hope the kids are feeling better! :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning all....I have another concern....if I don't produce any EWCM this cycle can I still conceive or does it mean I didn't o n release an egg even with a very positive opk? &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars. The only way to know for sure is temping or blood work. Otherwise you can only assume you did. Some women havr ewcm and just never see it. If you really don't have any definitely use your preseed and you are in with a chance for sure. Even if you bd without the presence of ewcm and preseed you have a good chance!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- I almost never got EWCM but we used preseed. FX you do release a good, strong eggy and you catch it. :dust:

pink, Mrs mb, frangi, Ashley, ccoast how are you feeling?

Tasha, hopeful, Disney, corn, tie, How are all our fab babies?

Pato, muffin, M+S, busy, breaking, hoe you all are one day closer to your BFP

Amber- :hugs: been thinking of you darling


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> 5stars. The only way to know for sure is temping or blood work. Otherwise you can only assume you did. Some women havr ewcm and just never see it. If you really don't have any definitely use your preseed and you are in with a chance for sure. Even if you bd without the presence of ewcm and preseed you have a good chance!!!

Thanks pink that really calmed my nerves....I'm still having o pains so I'm pretty sure I will o today or tomorrow....we baby danced Friday night but not last night because he was super tired &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; but at least there's some swimmers from Friday there....we are definitely bd tonight though lol or i wull have to call muffin for that bat lol...thanks again luv!


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> 5stars- I almost never got EWCM but we used preseed. FX you do release a good, strong eggy and you catch it. :dust:
> 
> pink, Mrs mb, frangi, Ashley, ccoast how are you feeling?
> 
> Tasha, hopeful, Disney, corn, tie, How are all our fab babies?
> 
> Pato, muffin, M+S, busy, breaking, hoe you all are one day closer to your BFP
> 
> Amber- :hugs: been thinking of you darling

Thanks hun....this makes me feel better!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing well. Just hanging in there still lol. Woke up to very sore boobs this morning so trying not to analyze every little new feeling :dohh: but otherwise just going to go about my day. We have to go to the mil's today to celebrate mothers day since mothers day falls on our anniversary this year!! Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- hope you have a great early mother's day

5stars- :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I feel like an idiot. I know I could have died yet the stupid thoughts of trying one last time just won't leave. Struggling so badly yesterday and today. Having horrific nightmare and waking up sobbing and that's if in lucky enough to actually sleep. Why is my mind doing this to me. Sorry for the no show then random post you all know in rooting for you. I just can't get over the thought of never holding a pink warm sleepy baby body against my own again. My heart is broken.


----------



## busytulip

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I feel like an idiot. I know I could have died yet the stupid thoughts of trying one last time just won't leave. Struggling so badly yesterday and today. Having horrific nightmare and waking up sobbing and that's if in lucky enough to actually sleep. Why is my mind doing this to me. Sorry for the no show then random post you all know in rooting for you. I just can't get over the thought of never holding a pink warm sleepy baby body against my own again. My heart is broken.

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber, is surrogacy not an option? I know it's not the same as carrying your own child but you could still have a little pink baby without putting your life at risk. Not sure the UK's views on surrogacy


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi luvs !!!

5stars! Darlin! Hurray!!!!! So happy to see that positive, try not to worry just bd your little heart out and I'm praying from this side ;) I can't wait to see that bfp luv!

Amber :cry:

Pink, luv 2 days!!!! Eeeeeek!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; then you free and clear, oh my a baby pink!!!! 
Poor dh he is gonna be a nervous wreck :haha: 

Breaking your still early hun

Well afm.. sorry I didn't check in yesterday.. had ds surprise bday, which was amazing :) 
And I'm 8 dpo :coffee: actually extremely nauseous today.. again with the head games. Ugh

Find out tomorrow at the vet how many pups fur baby is carrying , she only has 1.5 weeks left at minimum, (58 days) and it goes to 63.. it's flown by!!! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Wouldn't it be ironic if we both got our bfp this month Muffin &#128536;....fingers crossed and praying Har for the both of us!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, it's not, no. 8dpo muffin over half way ;) Good luck sweet. xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

It would be crazy and amazing 5stars! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
Yes amber close I will test Wednesday at 11dpo !


----------



## M&S+Bump

Amber :hugs:

It's all still so raw and fresh. Very mixed feelings and emotions would be perfectly normal, I'd think.


----------



## Aayla

Question for you ladies: To reiterate my latest background, I was put on provera because we were taking a small break but it made me crazy so I had to go off of it and get the biopsy done. Because I hadn't had a period on my own the provera did induce a bleed. It was lighter than normal (tmi: no clots or anything like that). During the biopsy my doc said my lining was thin, which of course was a good thing. 

So, I decided to go back on the provera (CD 9 if we count the bleed as an af). and I was on it for 8 days. I wanted to induce an early bleed so I didn't have to wait for a regular 35 day cycle length. Normally it takes 3 day for a bleed to start and I usually have light pink when I wipe on day 2 after stopping the pill. 

I am now on day 3 and no sign yet. today I was googling something else and it came up that if your lining is thin then provera won't induce a cycle as there is nothing there to shed. 

So...has anyone ever taken letrozole without af or a withdrawl bleed. I have read about it on other forums and it seems to happen quite a bit. 

I am also wondering should I just start my pills? Should I wait to see if a period naturally happens at the end of the month? I don't want to take provera again. even the 8 days was insane. 

I know i'm not pregnant as I just bled and had a biopsy and my temp is very low today which tells me I didn't ovulate on my own (I am on "cd19") but I can make sure of that if I go for a progesterone test on Friday.

I have a feeling if I call the doc, they will say to wait it out to see if my period comes naturally (it never does on a non medicated cycle) and if it doesn't to try provera again for 10 days, then wait to see if a bleed happens. This would make it so that it will be another 30 days from today to see any sort of af.


----------



## muffinbabes4

M&S how are you hun? I just had to read where I missed yeasterday, I'm so sorry your not well :hugs:

Aayla hi hun I'm so sorry I have no advice for that one. &#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so sorry Amber that ur having such a hard time :hugs: so many difficult emotions to deal with. Is it possible that later on a fertility specialist might be able to figure out the cause of ur issues and have a solution? I pray you find peace and happiness with whatever desicion you decide to make. 

Gl 5stars, muffin, breaking dawn!

M&S sorry things r so stressful. I hope ur kids are feeling getter soon!

Pink is that baby girl if urs behaving? Almost 37wks now! 

Pato, Frangi, Ccoast, Disney, Tasha :wave: hope u all are well.

FLArmy I forgot to say, sounds like last weekend was perfect! Ur little man is so cute! 

AFm, Mateo is doing well. Just the typical newborn not sleeping much at night. I'm doing what I said I wouldn't do this time....co sleeping. I just find that I can't relax when he's in his bassinet, I'm always worried we will spit up or stop breathing. So he's sleeping in the bed with me saftey. My husband is helping as much as he can, but with breastfeeding it's mostly me, it's a full time job ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww corn he is a doll!! I sure hope you are able to catch up on some sleep real soon! :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Corn..he is so adorable!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I feel like an idiot. I know I could have died yet the stupid thoughts of trying one last time just won't leave. Struggling so badly yesterday and today. Having horrific nightmare and waking up sobbing and that's if in lucky enough to actually sleep. Why is my mind doing this to me. Sorry for the no show then random post you all know in rooting for you. I just can't get over the thought of never holding a pink warm sleepy baby body against my own again. My heart is broken.

:hugs: I wish I cloud hug you for real. I agree with FLArmy, is surrogacy an option at all? I know it's not the same, but you do get your pink squishy baby in the end. Stay strong :hugs:


Cornfieldland said:


> I'm so sorry Amber that ur having such a hard time :hugs: so many difficult emotions to deal with. Is it possible that later on a fertility specialist might be able to figure out the cause of ur issues and have a solution? I pray you find peace and happiness with whatever desicion you decide to make.
> 
> Gl 5stars, muffin, breaking dawn!
> 
> M&S sorry things r so stressful. I hope ur kids are feeling getter soon!
> 
> Pink is that baby girl if urs behaving? Almost 37wks now!
> 
> Pato, Frangi, Ccoast, Disney, Tasha :wave: hope u all are well.
> 
> FLArmy I forgot to say, sounds like last weekend was perfect! Ur little man is so cute!
> 
> AFm, Mateo is doing well. Just the typical newborn not sleeping much at night. I'm doing what I said I wouldn't do this time....co sleeping. I just find that I can't relax when he's in his bassinet, I'm always worried we will spit up or stop breathing. So he's sleeping in the bed with me saftey. My husband is helping as much as he can, but with breastfeeding it's mostly me, it's a full time job ;)

He is SOOOO sweet <3. I co sleep with Ellie too. I do it for the same reasons, not to mention it's so much easier to pop the boob in her mouth real quick when she starts stirring. Then she's back to sleep real quick. I co-slept with my first for 6 years lol. But even I admit that went on way too long :laugh2:. It seems the ones who bash cosleeping are the ones who don't have kids ;)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla, unfortunately no advice here. I can say that if the lining is too thin for shedding maybe try thickening it with red raspberry leaf tea? :shrug: sorry don't know much 

corn- he is adorable! and thanks. last weekend was great until Sunday night

afm: 1) sweets is 3 months! Where the heck did the time go? 

2) everyone in our house is sick of some sort. DH has a killer sore throat, poor sweets has been coughing and congested and keeps choking on the post nasal drip. Saline isn't helping :( he's upstairs with dh right now just completely inconsolable. Me I think I've got strep as I have my tall tell signs of white pus nodules in my throat. Also been having a hell of a time with allergies causing runny rose and sneezing. No fevers for any of us though.

3) I am in so much pain. Yesterday it started with my arms being kinda sore.. :shrug: no idea why.. this morning it progressed to feeling like I've been a punching bag. Not aching but just downright in pain. Like I have pulled every muscle in my body. my back hurts so bad I can barely walk and it's hard to breath. I'd love to take a muscle relaxer but can't because I have to take the baby tonight since DH has a final tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







3 months.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7









months.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy: it sounds like you have the flu. :( Sorry to hear the whole house is sick. But in the end it's better if you are all sick at once so it doesn't keep circling around. just get it done and out of the way. Which is hard when there is stuff to do and kids to take care of that are also sick. Hope you all feel better soon. 

I'm thinking I'm just going to go with it. If af starts within the next day or so it's not a big deal as I'm still bleeding when I start them anyways.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I didn't mean to forget you, I hope you are doing ok. Thinking of you. Xxx

Oh no FLArmy! That sounds terrible! It's so hard to take care if a baby when you are sick yourself. I hope it doesn't just long!

Disney I'm glad I'm not the only one. I co sleeped with my first until he was 4 when had got kicked out and my second was born. This time I'm hoping to move Mateo out on his own when he's a bigger baby. We will see, they get so used to being with you it's hard.


----------



## Aayla

Woo Hoo! Spotting started tonight. The withdrawal should be tomorrow. Can't wait to start my pills.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies dla sorry you're feeling sick and happy 3 months to baby sweets how's his feeding and weight coming along? 

Surrogacy is not an option no I don't have a spare £20,000 hanging around. I'd get a loan but all my spare money would be for the baby and if I had a huge loan too that would be really irresponsible. I would jump at it though if given the chance. For sure!!!! 

I don't know about the fertility specialist I cancelled my appointment I'm going to ring today and ask for it back because I want answers if not for me for my daughter in case it's genetic.

I have my haematologist appointment today. X


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh amber. I'm sorry. I wish it wasn't so expensive for such a procedure. I'd be willing to offer my womb to you! (though I'd have to relocate to the UK for almost a year lol so you could be there every step of the way)

I hope they give you your appointment back and you get answers

Sweets is doing ok. During the day his bottles are 4ozs and sometimes he doesn't even finish them. Then we do two 5oz bottles at night. :shrug: I'm not sure about the weight though. His next appointment isn't until 6/6. I have to go to the grocery store today though so I'm gonna weigh myself then hold him and reweigh to try and get some idea where we're at but since he's little and every ounce counts right now not sure how helpful it'll be.


aayla, so glad things are looking good for you

anyone have test porn for us?

Oh.. anyone wanna gender guess? I have 2 scans I can upload from a friend. Everyone is telling her boy but I am thinking girl.. They find out May 10th and idk maybe it'll give us something to do ;P


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy I can't believe he's 3months already! They change so fast from birth to 3momths :) he's a cutie pie!


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry I've been mia, had a busy busy day with in laws. Now I'm going to catch up.....



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I feel like an idiot. I know I could have died yet the stupid thoughts of trying one last time just won't leave. Struggling so badly yesterday and today. Having horrific nightmare and waking up sobbing and that's if in lucky enough to actually sleep. Why is my mind doing this to me. Sorry for the no show then random post you all know in rooting for you. I just can't get over the thought of never holding a pink warm sleepy baby body against my own again. My heart is broken.

I'm so sorry sweet lady!!! I wish there was something I could say or do!!! My heart aches for you!!! 



muffinbabes4 said:


> Pink, luv 2 days!!!! Eeeeeek!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; then you free and clear, oh my a baby pink!!!!
> Poor dh he is gonna be a nervous wreck :haha:
> 
> Well afm.. sorry I didn't check in yesterday.. had ds surprise bday, which was amazing :)
> And I'm 8 dpo :coffee: actually extremely nauseous today.. again with the head games. Ugh
> 
> Find out tomorrow at the vet how many pups fur baby is carrying , she only has 1.5 weeks left at minimum, (58 days) and it goes to 63.. it's flown by!!! :

Yes tomorrow I'm full term then I can allow her to come whenever she's ready!!!! I'm so excited!!

Can't wait to see a test from you!!!! :yipee:

And... I LOVE puppies. Can't wait to hear how many she has on board!!!!!



Cornfieldland said:


> Pink is that baby girl if urs behaving? Almost 37wks now!
> AFm, Mateo is doing well. Just the typical newborn not sleeping much at night. I'm doing what I said I wouldn't do this time....co sleeping. I just find that I can't relax when he's in his bassinet, I'm always worried we will spit up or stop breathing. So he's sleeping in the bed with me saftey. My husband is helping as much as he can, but with breastfeeding it's mostly me, it's a full time job ;)

Yes, doing well, still trucking along. I've got a growth scan tomorrow I can't wait!!!!

I'm so glad he's doing so well. I coslept with dd until she was 9 months. It was just so much easier in the beginning . I'll likely do the same this time around!!! It's so hard for the hubby's to help when you are nursing. Not much for them to do except support :)



FLArmyWife said:


> afm: 1) sweets is 3 months! Where the heck did the time go?
> 
> 2) everyone in our house is sick of some sort. DH has a killer sore throat, poor sweets has been coughing and congested and keeps choking on the post nasal drip. Saline isn't helping :( he's upstairs with dh right now just completely inconsolable. Me I think I've got strep as I have my tall tell signs of white pus nodules in my throat. Also been having a hell of a time with allergies causing runny rose and sneezing. No fevers for any of us though.
> 
> 3) I am in so much pain. Yesterday it started with my arms being kinda sore.. :shrug: no idea why.. this morning it progressed to feeling like I've been a punching bag. Not aching but just downright in pain. Like I have pulled every muscle in my body. my back hurts so bad I can barely walk and it's hard to breath. I'd love to take a muscle relaxer but can't because I have to take the baby tonight since DH has a final tomorrow.

I'm sorry y'all are so sick, I hope you are feeling much better today!!!!



Aayla said:


> Woo Hoo! Spotting started tonight. The withdrawal should be tomorrow. Can't wait to start my pills.

I'm so glad to see this. I really had no advice for your other posts. But this makes me so happy!!!!! :)



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Surrogacy is not an option no I don't have a spare £20,000 hanging around. I'd get a loan but all my spare money would be for the baby and if I had a huge loan too that would be really irresponsible. I would jump at it though if given the chance. For sure!!!!
> 
> I don't know about the fertility specialist I cancelled my appointment I'm going to ring today and ask for it back because I want answers if not for me for my daughter in case it's genetic.
> 
> I have my haematologist appointment today. X

I would definitely open my womb to you!!! I think it's a great idea that you are getting checked out if not for you then for your dd!!! :hugs:



FLArmyWife said:


> Sweets is doing ok. During the day his bottles are 4ozs and sometimes he doesn't even finish them. Then we do two 5oz bottles at night. :shrug: I'm not sure about the weight though. His next appointment isn't until 6/6. I have to go to the grocery store today though so I'm gonna weigh myself then hold him and reweigh to try and get some idea where we're at but since he's little and every ounce counts right now not sure how helpful it'll be.
> 
> Oh.. anyone wanna gender guess? I have 2 scans I can upload from a friend. Everyone is telling her boy but I am thinking girl.. They find out May 10th and idk maybe it'll give us something to do ;P

Glad he's doing well, he's growing so much!!! A handsome little guy!!!!
I'll take a guess at the gender for your friend :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm... not much going on... it's almost like it all stopped. I've got a chiropractor appointment today so I'm really looking forward to that!!!! I've got my ob appointment tomorrow with a growth scan so another exciting day!!!! Hopefully I'll get some more pics :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies...ima try to catch up and hopefully I don't leave anyone out....I had a lot of catching up to do

Amber hun im so so sorry I wish I could fly over and give you one of the biggest hugs ever :hugs:

Aayla im glad you start spotting hun...one step closer to ur little love baby

FLArmy ur little one is so adorable...I see him on fb also so I get double the cuteness lol...Im sorry that everyone is sick....I hope you guys start to feel better really soon :hugs:.....any doggie updates...I know you guys had a scare at first and now there are some improvements right? hoping he continues to get better! 

Corn your little man is so precious I could just eat him up...im glad you guys are doing well!

Muffin im so excited about your symptoms and im looking forward to your test porn on Wednesday :happydance:

M&S im hoping you are feeling tons and tons better....lots of hugs and kisses hun!

Pink tell little baby pink to stay put lol...im glad you are feeling a little better....and the count down continues :hugs:

Breaking don't give up yet...im hoping you get your BFP very soon hun...we all know how you are feeling when you see that bfn and your mind body and soul is really wishing and praying for a BFP....:hugs:

Disney she is perfect and im glad that she was a good girl at Disneyland, im glad you guys enjoyed the outing! 

Coast how are you feeling hun, I hope everything is ok haven't heard from you since your last post...im glad you were able to claim disability for the time that you will be out...thinking about you :hugs:

Busy and Pato you ladies are in my thoughts...im hoping you guys are doing wonderful :hugs:
Ashley how are you hun....

Really hoping that I didn't miss anyone...but if I did it wasn't on purpose


----------



## 5starsplus1

AFM.....Im officially 1dpo :coffee: lol....yea I have some time to waste while I sit and count down the days until I can test lol....my O pains yesterday were very painful and the pain was on the right side....The right tube is open so im hoping that we got blessed with our lovechild this cycle...I was bent over every time I got up to walk to do something around the house...I tried not to let DH know how much pain I was in b/c he would have said I just needed to rest and not worry about :sex: :saywhat: lol so I kinda had to make faces when he wasn't around....so now it's just the waiting game....hope you ladies have a fab day!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Eeek pink! so close

Here are the 3 scans she's shared
 



Attached Files:







12920373_1590875821238790_5571370346170454801_n.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 5









12494795_1598184680507904_5589401008219813606_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









13001309_1607375299588842_6796324712231989743_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

5stars- the pup update is that he is slowly improving each day from the neurological portion. we are still waiting to hear if the mass is a tumor based off the urine test.. however even if the urine test comes back negative it is still possible for it to be cancerous..but he is feeling good and eating normal. His BP on Saturday was 100.. so much better than 280!


----------



## breakingdawn

Cd1 :(


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> aayla, unfortunately no advice here. I can say that if the lining is too thin for shedding maybe try thickening it with red raspberry leaf tea? :shrug: sorry don't know much
> 
> corn- he is adorable! and thanks. last weekend was great until Sunday night
> 
> afm: 1) sweets is 3 months! Where the heck did the time go?
> 
> 2) everyone in our house is sick of some sort. DH has a killer sore throat, poor sweets has been coughing and congested and keeps choking on the post nasal drip. Saline isn't helping :( he's upstairs with dh right now just completely inconsolable. Me I think I've got strep as I have my tall tell signs of white pus nodules in my throat. Also been having a hell of a time with allergies causing runny rose and sneezing. No fevers for any of us though.
> 
> 3) I am in so much pain. Yesterday it started with my arms being kinda sore.. :shrug: no idea why.. this morning it progressed to feeling like I've been a punching bag. Not aching but just downright in pain. Like I have pulled every muscle in my body. my back hurts so bad I can barely walk and it's hard to breath. I'd love to take a muscle relaxer but can't because I have to take the baby tonight since DH has a final tomorrow.

Happy 3 months to sweets! I agree, the time is flying. Hope you all are feeling better!


Aayla said:


> Woo Hoo! Spotting started tonight. The withdrawal should be tomorrow. Can't wait to start my pills.

Yay! One step closer :)


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey ladies dla sorry you're feeling sick and happy 3 months to baby sweets how's his feeding and weight coming along?
> 
> Surrogacy is not an option no I don't have a spare £20,000 hanging around. I'd get a loan but all my spare money would be for the baby and if I had a huge loan too that would be really irresponsible. I would jump at it though if given the chance. For sure!!!!
> 
> I don't know about the fertility specialist I cancelled my appointment I'm going to ring today and ask for it back because I want answers if not for me for my daughter in case it's genetic.
> 
> I have my haematologist appointment today. X

Hope you get your appointment back. My womb is open for you as well! :hugs:



pinkpassion said:


> Afm... not much going on... it's almost like it all stopped. I've got a chiropractor appointment today so I'm really looking forward to that!!!! I've got my ob appointment tomorrow with a growth scan so another exciting day!!!! Hopefully I'll get some more pics :)

Looking forward to your scan! 


5starsplus1 said:


> AFM.....Im officially 1dpo :coffee: lol....yea I have some time to waste while I sit and count down the days until I can test lol....my O pains yesterday were very painful and the pain was on the right side....The right tube is open so im hoping that we got blessed with our lovechild this cycle...I was bent over every time I got up to walk to do something around the house...I tried not to let DH know how much pain I was in b/c he would have said I just needed to rest and not worry about :sex: :saywhat: lol so I kinda had to make faces when he wasn't around....so now it's just the waiting game....hope you ladies have a fab day!

My O pains would get pretty painful too! Got everything crossed for you! :dust:


FLArmyWife said:


> Eeek pink! so close
> 
> Here are the 3 scans she's shared

Hmm my guess is boy. 


breakingdawn said:


> Cd1 :(

:( :hugs: We're here for you til you get your BFP 



Spoiler
Just something that I thought about, and wondered what you guys thought, and I hope this does not offend anyone as that would never be my intention, but I was wondering if we should start putting baby pics in a spoiler? I know these are our precious babies who we all tried together for, but there has been so much heartbreak around here lately too and I know how seeing babies can be kind of a trigger right after a loss. It was just a thought. Not sure how that would work though with the attachment.


----------



## 5starsplus1

FLArmyWife said:


> Eeek pink! so close
> 
> Here are the 3 scans she's shared

Who us due in Oct I thought pink was due soon....maybe I'm confused lol.....please catch me up


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, I am due in just a few weeks :), those scans are a friend of flarmy. She was just posting to give us something to do :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney, I personally think we shouldn't spoiler baby pics/info because I feel like they are our prizes after often long and hard journeys. However I too know it can be extremely difficult so I'd like to hear from more of our ladies on this. I'm not against it but just think after our journeys together we should savor every victory of every baby :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking dawn I'm so sorry af got you. I'm holding out every bit of hope that this is your month!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

5 stars I'm really excited that you had such strong O pains on your right side!!! I've got everything crossed for you and hope this is your month!!!!!! :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry AF got you breaking!

Yay for O pains - I'm a little jealous - I get little notification of what my body's up to.

I don't know about baby pics in spoilers - it is after all the main topic of the thread, on a TTC board. It's good to have a reminder of what it's all for - I know on my darkest days it helps to look at pictures to be reminded that life continues even if mine is temporarily on pause.

I liked co-sleeping in the early days - they all slept much better the first while when snuggled in beside us. I even had Ella in the other morning because she isn't feeling well and got her to sleep another hour.

AFM - we went to the wedding and survived. I felt very under-dressed and definitely under-made up next to the ladies from the groom's side.. Glamorous was not the word. Thankfully our lot were their usual selves. Immediate family portrait attached - DH's mum and dad, their kids and grandkids and one great grandchild, and a few husbands and wives scattered around. The bride is DH's cousin (DH's mum's sister's kid) but she lived with them for a bit when young and then moved two doors up the street so is like a sister. I'm on the left in the red tartan dress holding Ella, DH is behind me holding Nat so he's not visible. The smaller boy to the right of the bride is Joe and his cousin is next to him.

It was ok. I inhaled three glasses of wine with dinner so was feeling better after that and Ella puked so we left early before the dancing started.

Went to work today and tomorrow we're riding out for a couple of days away in a hotel for our anniversary. Sis-in-law is keeping the children and we're going on the bikes &#128522; I'm looking forward to sleeping, wining and dining and that what comes afterwards... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Aayla

I don't mind seeing baby photos, scans, bump photos etc. On here it is different because we all struggle. Well most of us do. I saw on another forum that some threads don't allow it at all if it is a ttc thread. 

I most certainly want to see everyone's baby that is posting. I love little squishy faces. Virtual baby snuggles!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And my poor little scarlet feverish princess this morning. The rash is on every bit of her, she even has a patch on her face, the wee soul.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Disneymom1129

I agree! Just wanted to check :)

Oh M&S your poor baby :(. Is the rash painful for her at all? What remedies do you have to do? Hope you guys have a nice anniversary getaway :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

It doesn't seem to bother her for the most part, she's scratching at some bits though. If we put cream on her she says it's sore, so we're mostly just leaving it and trying to keep her covered up so she can't scratch as much. Her temp has been up the last couple of days so she's had baby paracetamol and ibuprofen and it seems to help for the most part.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww m&S that's terrible I'm so sorry for baby girl :cry: and you as her mom , I hope she gets better quickly :hugs:

Disney. . What a thoughtful thing to suggest, you are the sweetest luv&#9825;&#9825; 
I agree how it could cause some heartache to our luvs that have a loss(s), but I do not think our precious fab babies should be put in spoilers. We all are journeying for these precious little ones. All different roads to get there. And this thread is for our fab family and babies.
I agree that we do need a reminder of the end prize through the battle/journey &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Well I hope all you lovely ladies have had a great day even though it's Monday :trouble: 

Flarmy how is sweets 3 months old!??? My goodness! !!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Busy pato :hugs:

Pink!!!! 37 weeks tomorrow tomorrow! !!! :happydance:

Afm.. 9dpo testing Wednesday just for the hay of it.. because I just can't help myself!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm going to go ahead and celebrate full term today, probably with a root beer and some yummy rolo ice cream :rofl: 

Also I totally just gave myself the best pedicure ever while dd took a nap!! It's lovely.. Now I have to paint my finger nails and wax my eyebrows and my upper lip .. These hormones do some lovely things to me :trouble: I hate all this extra hair I grow when pregnant.. O well.. a little wax will remedy that right up!!!!

M+s I'm so sorry about your sweet baby. That looks awful!!! Poor baby girl!!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Rolo ice cream yummy.

I just discovered that the 'two pack' of CB digitals I had bought last month was in fact a four pack - I noticed that each box says '2 tests' on it and the 'two-pack' was two boxes wrapped together in cellophane. So I opened the box and right enough, there's two in a box! Only £12 for four - score!! I paid that for a single one with #1!

So naturally I had to pee on one to make sure they worked, you know.. BFN (of course, it's CD24 but I didn't get a pos opk so might not even have ov'd yet) but my heart was in my throat all the while the little timer was flashing.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am feeling really discouraged right now. I have been having a lot of pain on my lower left side (feels like it is right on/near my ovary). I read this means that is probably the side I ovulated from this past month. That was my good side. :( That means in May there is a good chance I will ovulate from my right side... well guess what? There is no tube there. I can't win.


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking dawn, don't be discouraged. You don't always switch sides every month! I am pretty sure that is an old wives tale. My dr said it's random luck of the draw which egg ripens the best and is released!


----------



## Cornfieldland

M&S thanks for sharing your pictures! You look good, like the shoes :) Your poor baby! Hope she's feeling better!

Pink how did you reach your toes with ur tummy? I wanted too but didn't try, it made me out of breath to bend over so I settled for clipping my toe nails and having nasty dry feet.

Disney I had similar thoughts, I always wonder when I post, I've been on both sides of it. But most of us have known each other for so long and been through losses and struggles so it is nice to see a baby in the end. 

Man, my hemorrhoid is bad now after giving birth, plus constipation. Bleeding a lot every time and hurting. Really hope it gets better. What our bodies go through!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Breaking, I'm pretty sure our bodies aren't that clockwork :) And I managed to get up the duff having 1-2 periods a year - there's hope for everyone.

Thanks Corn. I couldn't walk and was in agony but made it the whole time without switching to my flats! No surprise that they were designed by a man..

Hemorrhoids suck so bad. I remember the first couple of weeks, some of my toilet trips were nearly as bad as labour.. After #1 I was on iron and didn't go for days, so the first time I freaked out and screamed for the midwife because I was convinced something was horribly wrong, it was black.. I thought they hadn't stitched me up right and I was bleeding inside or something. Oh how she must have laughed after she left my room...


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I don't know how but I was able :haha:


----------



## Aayla

breaking: don't be too down. I met a woman who had 2 children and she was born with half a womb. Anything is possible. She gave me some of her juju the cycle I got my bfp. That reminds me..I have to back for more juju. :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww breaking don't be down luv it'll happen :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Got the faintest squinter on IC with FMU yesterday and today. Only the fmu tests had anything, the other (three) that I did yesterday were totally white. It didn't really show properly until the test was properly dry. Too faint for camera to show.

Evap, do you think? I would've thought it'd be a little darker today if it's anything. Packed my tests to take with me for tomorrow anyway!


----------



## FLArmyWife

fx and :dust: M+S


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy full term pink!


----------



## pinkpassion

FULL TERM!!!!!!! :yipee:

Corn, sorry about the hemorrhoid.. they can be brutal. Do you have any cream or anything for it?

M+s fx'd for a more definitive answer!!! I would say it could definitely be the start of something!!!! You should totally share a pic so we can all stare at your tests!!! We like test porn :rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

My positivity for the day, yesterday was just spotting and today is officially CD1. So, my cycle was 28 days exactly. Completely regular and normal.. So at least there's that.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink Happy full term my lovely lady I've been twitched hoping you'd get to today and look you have whooohooooo also WHAT?! How are you full term already :o it's gone so fast. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi breaking dawn I don't know if we have met? I'm sorry the ugly AF has got you it's so disheartening. But it's also early days -good luck this month just think of that new egg full of promise starting to grow and mature in there -it could be your next child :) good luck.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yayyyyyy pink :happydance:

M&S please let us see that test porn

Muffin are you gonna give us some test porn and test early today lol

Hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful morning :hugs:

AFM: 2 dpo :coffee::coffee::coffee: omg this time is gonna drag lol...but it's ok, I have nothing better to do but wait lol!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s good luck I've had many IC go either way with faints :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Amber my dear, how are you doing? I've been thinking about you and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers....I hope each day start to get better and better for you :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey 5 same my lovely :) I haven't replied much but I've been reading here and there I saw you wrote to me (and a few others) the other day :) thanks :) 

Look at you in the tww where you thought you'd never be again ;) good luck xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm on my phone so I can't scroll back much until I can get to my pc. ;(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber it's nice to see you, thinking of you xxx

Pink 37wks! Can't believe it, its gone so fast!! I love the little doll that you got for your daughter, it will be so cute to watch her have her own baby to change and feed :) do you have everything ready and packed? Knowing you, I'm sure ur completely organized ;)

5stars we will be waiting it out with you! 

Muffin xxx

Breaking I'm sure it's just a matter of time, the hardest part is waiting. Even with regular cycles it usually takes longer than we want. Hang in there!

Mrs.MB how are you feeling these days?

Ccoast, frangi how are you?

Flarmy I hope u all are feeling better? Poor baby sweets

Busy :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

hey lovely ladies thank you :)

Corn, yes everything is packed and ready... well with the exception of my nursing bras which will be here Thursday!! I CAN'T wait!!!! I'm so excited.. In other news my pressure and contractions have basically fizzled out :nope: and my cervix hasn't seemed to change any :trouble: so I am not feeling as positive about things moving in the next few weeks. Although I know that can change quickly!! So I'm drinking rrlt, eating 6 dates a day YUCK but I'm making myself do it, staying active, sitting on my exercise ball, and dtd.. we will see!!! At any rate my little girl will be here in 4 weeks for sure!!! I just want a vbac so bad!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink !!!! Yay!!!!!! Anytime oh my &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

M&S post a pic we need some test porn!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink things certainly can change in a matter of hours I've seen it so many times keep your chin up and don't underestimate the power of the mind. You ARE going to have your vbac. Also don't forget about getting a massage or reflexology letting go and chilling really helps. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Wonderful Ladies!

I'm sorry I've been MIA. The week at work has been absolutely insane and the next two weeks are going to be as well. I'm transitioning to a new assignment at work and trying to get everything ready for the new person to take over has been hectic. 

I'm doing well, thank you for asking my lovelies. Growing and growing :) Back pains are starting to kick in for real and my constipation is just wild. Baby V was quiet for a few days last week but kicked up a storm all day yesterday. 

I have been reading for the most part but had absolutely no time to post. I love each and every one of you and I'm sorry I missed so much!

Pink - Happy full term!!! Yay baby Pink for holding on!

M+S - Let's see some test porn!

Breaking - I'm sorry! AF arrival is always gutting when you are TTCing. 

Amber - Hugs and warmest thoughts my dear. I can't imagine how you feel right now. I'm sorry it's such a difficult and heartbreaking time. If I could I would totally offer you charge free surrogacy services! You're such a beautiful person, why aren't there exceptions for that?

5Stars - Waiting with you. Yay for test porn in a few days :)

Corn - I'm sorry hemorrhoids aren't gone after you gave birth. I have some Tucks pads, they're a life saver... 

I know I missed a lot of people and I didn't comment on everything. I'm sorry and I will be better going forward. Muffin needs to hit me with a bat for being MIA :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok so an update. It&#8217;s massive &#8211;sorry. 

I still haven&#8217;t written out what happened to me in hospital I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s relevant? 
I think most of you got the jist, 3 G/A operations : lots of blood loss: led to haemorrhaging blood count from 138? To 83? Exact numbers escape me but I know it&#8217;s around there. My body went into shock and I was taken to emergency surgery has a hysteroscopy and given a balloon in my uterus a catheter in my bladder and had my whole vayvay packed with what resembled a bed sheet when they pulled it out! Or as my LOVELY husband said like a magicians sleeve when they keep pulling out those tied hankies? Pmsl! In the final haemorrhage I lost 2ltrs :o It was awful I&#8217;ve had terrible nightmares and flashbacks and thought I was going to die. I had a few blood transfusions 3 I am aware of and then two or three bags of some other blood products in varying colours, white, yellow I was in and out of consciousness so some details escape me.
Here I am alive and well. So we decided after that we&#8217;ve had enough heartache and our family is complete, I cancelled my fertility appointment and came home. I&#8217;m still bleeding despite being on every drug going to stop it urgh. I was pain free until having a BM last night and for some reason (the bearing down?) I feel like its day 2 again. But I&#8217;m healing well. :D 
I had my long awaited haematology appointment yesterday and got a diagnoses of Von williebrand disease!!!! *shocked* He suspects I have type three because of my history and the extent of my bleeding and the fact I have prolonged APPT &#8211; I haven&#8217;t read up MUCH yet but I know that&#8217;s clotting problem combined with a bleeding disorder. I have since read it can cause miscarriage and terrible bleeding along with it :o and the best news ITS TREATABLE. I opened the first thing on google and found this 

_&#8220;Women with Type 3 von Willebrand disease seem to have more frequent miscarriages (spontaneous abortions), especially during the first trimester. It may also be that these miscarriages, rather than being more frequent, are simply more noticeable because they are accompanied by heavier bleeding. The risk of miscarriage can be lowered with factor replacement therapy. However, this benefit must be weighed against the risk of being exposed to parvovirus through factor concentrates. Parvovirus can, in rare cases, cause miscarriage. (See below.) In addition, bleeding after a miscarriage may be severe for a woman with VWD&#8221;_

Feel free to google if the mood should take you (I probably would) haha.

So that&#8217;s just the first thing I&#8217;ve found I haven&#8217;t read up too much yet BUT what I did do was ring up the hospital and ask for my fertility appointment back :D There may be hope yet for that tiny warm pink body against my chest &#8211;just not this year :D

So I&#8217;m on the minipill for protection &#8211;not that I&#8217;m in any fit state but it&#8217;s also to try and stop this bleed and I'm waiting for my appointments. I have another Haem one in 8 weeks to find out more. 
We had our first weigh in today and Hubby lost 5.5lbs and I lost 5lbs yay!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

awwwww mrs mb <3 All you ladies saying you would surrogate are just so lovely it gives me such strength and faith <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pink, if there's anything niggling at your mind that you need to do before D-day, DO IT - I had literally two non-urgent things on my list and as soon as I did them (3am the day before) my 'false' labour turned into the real thing and Nat came out. I seriously think it was thinking of those things that held him back, because as soon as my mind was clear, that was it. 

Mrs MB - baby kicks are the best. Hope work eases up soon!

Amber :hugs: and that's fantastic news! Treatable diagnosis is amazing. I'm so happy for you and glad that you're on the mend.

Line (or lack of) porn - the top is from yesterday and is totally blank. The bottom is fmu this morning and has a line that is visible to the naked eye without needing to tilt it this way and that - but too faint for camera. I tried. Sorry ladies. I did take another one just now but it's a dud - the test line is a squinter itself and took forever to come up, so no chance of a second line (although obviously I can see a smudge - but I could see lines on a blank piece of paper, if I tried hard enough)

I survived my motorbike ride and after all my worrying about the niggly faults on MY bike, it turned out our other little one was the one causing all the hassle all the way here. Husby brought that instead of his own so's I wouldn't feel left out with my 125cc engine (his is 1000cc lol) and it has a faulty regulator that meant any time he stopped, the engine cut out and the bike had to be jump started :haha: On the plus side, I got a lot of admiring the back view of a man in bike leathers doing manly things while he was taking a run pushing the bike to get it started :winkwink: If my faints are in my head, then I'm defo ov'ing right now - this break away was well timed.. :blush:


----------



## M&S+Bump

It'd help if I actually attached the picture instead of getting carried away thinking of my DH's butt...

PS - why does surrogacy cost so much here Amber? I'd looked into it before and was under the impression that you can't charge, only get your expenses paid. For £20k a pop, sign me up!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber You've been through so much darlin :hugs: I'm so glad your still here with us! What a blessing!! And yay!!! On the weight loss that's amazing!!!! :happydance:

Mrs.mb :trouble: lol!!! So glad your back luv, being that busy is no fun ... :( 

Pink have you tried epo on your cervix? I always use it and it helps so much! Just break it open and rub it around in there :rofl: 

Afm.. 10dpo! Lol I will test tomorrow :) I was very nauseous again today.. and also been having episode's of faintness, that tricksy little body of mine :trouble: 

Hope all my luvs have a great day, I'm slammed today, but since we are on baby watch I'll be trying to check in more ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars :trouble: 
Nooooo!! Your so bad... I love it ... :rofl: I'm trying hard not to cave :)

And the tww does seem like forfreakenever.. yes all 1 word.. :haha: but after like day 4 it flies by!

Busy :hugs:
& pato? how are yall doing


----------



## Aayla

M&S: If surrogacy in the UK is anything like Canada it's expensive because the fees really do add up. first you need a lawyer and you both should have separate ones, and you pay for both of them. Even if it was your egg and hubby's sperm you still have to sign a contract to make sure the surrogate is aware that this isn't her baby. It is also a legal document for the hospital. Some of our provinces still have it that the woman who gives birth is the mother and is immediately put on the birth certificate and it used to be that the actual bio parents had to adopt their baby. Some provinces have changed the rules to keep with up with times. 
You have to pay for all clothing, transportation and medications. If she has to be out of work for any reason (bed rest for example) you have to pay her lost wages. The costs add up. Also the costs of egg extraction, semen wash and the in vitro process on the surrogate. Here is Canada it isn't free. and IVF process without a surrogate is $16,000. Oh, and counselling is also required before anything happens.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Aayla I didn't have the energy to find all that out and type it up haha. 

ALso hello I don't think we've met? :)


----------



## Aayla

:hi: Hello! Nope, we haven't met officially. lol

and no prob. Hubby and I looked into it as an option. Since it's actually more expensive to do that than IVF we have opted to go with IVF if needed.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I guess that makes sense Aayla - I'm not sure how much IVF costs here but thousands, anyway - I forgot that would be involved! I'd still give it a go though if I'm fit for it once I don't want any more of my own.. I do loves the pregnancy bit. I'd happily be pregnant for years still but there's only so many children I can cope with!!

Some nice scenery for you ladies, the view out of my current window. The town opposite is Gourock, which is in west Scotland. That's where we got the ferry across to here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aayla

I don't think there are ever enough surrogates. All you have to be is healthy and have had at least 1 child to term.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Well, it's the healthy enough to carry more babies bit I'd be worried about - I'm 32 this year and still planning a couple more of my own. My body's a bit broken with the three I've already had and if I need any more c-sections I'll be done. :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber :hugs: so glad you got some good news. and congrats on the weight loss

Muffin, can't wait to see your test tomorrow

M+S awesome view

aayla, I had no idea what all was involved!

great to see you Mrs MB


----------



## Aayla

AFM: no spotting yesterday and so far none today. all of yesterday I had that feeling like it was flowing but nothing. Yesterday I had loads of cramps and today..nothing. so frustrating.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla we did look into it too, in detail. There's a UK site with the cost breakdown but I couldn't remember it but it's about right. 

FLA it is great news to have answers and possibly be on the TTC wagon again by the end of the year ;) I'm not ready to give up just yet knowing that I have this and it can be treated during pregnancy to prevent miscarriage :) 
Bad news is, it's hereditary and my grandmother had terrible bleeding and bruising issues and had a hysterectomy at 45 so they think it's from her so there's a risk for my children, my siblings, my aunts and uncles their children their children's children and so on.

BUT also look at the gift of knowledge I've given them a simple blood test now can save them years of heartache or dangerous bleeding. If they carry it they can have meds/injections/transfusions during pregnancy before things like childbirth umm they won't be allowed to have instrumental births, and with men/ children they have the meds before any surgery or be given it right away should they have an accident, it's so serious and important to know.


----------



## muffinbabes4

M&S that is absolutely beautiful! !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh my. are they going to test your children amber?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla yes absolutely I have to wait for the 8 weeks time appointment to find out what subcategory I am then the children will be tested. M&S it really is very beautiful :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I truly hope your kids have been spared amber but if they haven't then I am glad there at least is treatment to control it


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, my doberman had Von Wilebrands :) He bled a LOT during his surgery and had to have fresh frozen plasma, which is a blood product that holds all the clotting factors. I know it's different but it's kinda neat that I do know about that!! I'm so thankful you can get answers and at least have the option to try again. Will you be having your children tested? It's also good to know incase any of yall need surgery ever!!! (sorry just saw that your children will be tested :thumbup:)

Thank you all who have encouraged me and given me suggestions. I will take them all!!! 

Muffin, I'm not sure I can do EPO, I read somewhere that it wasn't good for vbac candidates but you know how google can be, so full of false info :trouble: he needs the bat!!!!!

I just got home from my appointment and all is well. no vaginal exam until next week. But the growth scan showed all is well, My cervix is "shrinking" but ultrasound won't tell me how effaced or dilated I am. Just that it's about 2.7cm and it used to be about 4.4cm. So Hopefully that's something lol. Her head is measuring 36w6days so basically right on, and her body is measuring 35 weeks and her femurs 35w6days. So she's kind of all over the board I guess, but her estimated weight is 5 lbs 13 oz. So I'll take it :) My dr said walk walk walk and lots of sex :haha: so hopefully we can get her moving!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I'm so excited for you! 
Yes I'm not sure about the vbac thing all the epo really does is help soften your cervix and get it ready , but your right dr. Google :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

She sounds so perfect Pink &#10084;&#65039;Awww your poor pooch I knew it was a transfusion of something to be honest I'd usually Google the crap out of something after diagnoses but I've actually been quite busy throwing myself back into life. It's cool you know about it!! What are the odds lol. He's thinking I have type 3. 

I have to say I have sad days but I can't believe how well I'm doing I'm planning a holiday I'm eating well and cooking I have everything up and together I'm even planning on taking my children out every Saturday to a new group that's like an activity centre for asd families I'm quite ready and excited for life. For someone who suffers with depression and anxiety and all I've been through even I'm a little shocked. I keep thinking maybe it hasn't hit but almost 5 weeks in and I've had days where I sob and feel sorry for myself but then I pick myself up again. I'm not taking any medication for it and I'm still sober not that I'm an alcoholic obviously but I did use it habitually to take the edge off on a weekend e wry weekend and sometimes midweek so it's a big change. It helps that hubby is doing the dieting and sobriety with me too :D we are even planning to not drink on holiday which would be an almost daily event we are both commited to our health for the first time in pfffft has to be 8 years. It feels great. 

Sorry I don't quite know where all that came from I guess I'm feeling proud of us and positive. We celebrate 15 years together soon and my big 30th birthday. Eeeeek lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sobriety helps a lot - wine is my big down fall - I hate to think how much I could have made of my life if it wasn't for wine :haha: I likened it to borrowing happiness - I have wine and feel better, but I'm just borrowing from the following day and then it wants paid back. So then the next night I have some more, and the cycle continues. I am looking forward to being pregnant where I will have a concrete reason for why I absolutely CAN NOT.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s You totally get it and everything you've said I relate to exactly. This is the first grief of many I've ever experienced completely sober and I have to say it does make a difference (old wine me would hate sober me for admitting that) but it's true I always thought the numbing was release but by feeling terrible the next day it just took away more and heightened the problems I already have. Thank you for understanding and I hope you get that bfp very soon :D not because of wine obviously because Babies!!!!! Lol :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

M&S you Crack me up :haha: How many dpo are you?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well ladies does anyone wanna come use the bat on me? :trouble: , I actually feel like I've been in a cold sweat since yesterday, and super dizzy, & nauseous this is insane, I'm truly not counting on bfp.. like theirs no way honestly, well ya know, but just saying maybe I'm sick from a kid at the bday party or something, I'm getting kind of worried to be honest.. I may call & make a dr. App. :cry:

I would go ahead and test but I have no frer right now I was gonna go tonight and get some.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Because babies, for sure! I do love wine, but it sure doesn't love me. I'm getting too old. It's a horrible cycle of struggling to sleep sober, but not sleeping well if I've had a drink and generally waking up at 4am, and if I haven't slept, everything goes to hell. 

It defo does not help in the long run. I know this, yet I absolutely do not practise what I preach. I admire your strength in going without the anaesthetic. 

No idea Muffin. I am CD25 - but I could have ov'd any time from CD10 onwards, or even not have ov'd at all yet - last month I did on CD30. I took soy this month and had some symptoms really early, but I'm getting similar now too - which happened last month and it turned out I ov'd at the second lot of symptoms. I'm testing every day just to check... kinda hoping it stays negative til next week though as I've waited a year to continue my arm tattoo on Star Wars day (May the fourth) and I've got three picked for that day, and I'll be gutted if I don't get to.


----------



## M&S+Bump

muffinbabes4 said:


> Well ladies does anyone wanna come use the bat on me? :trouble: , I actually feel like I've been in a cold sweat since yesterday, and super dizzy, & nauseous this is insane, I'm truly not counting on bfp.. like theirs no way honestly, well ya know, but just saying maybe I'm sick from a kid at the bday party or something, I'm getting kind of worried to be honest.. I may call & make a dr. App. :cry:
> 
> I would go ahead and test but I have no frer right now I was gonna go tonight and get some.

:test:

Frer suck. Cheapies are just as sensitive!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry for the picture spam. I wanted to share pic from Sunday - one from the cutting room floor - me, DH, Ella wriggling to get down, and one of my sis-in-laws photo bombing as we did to her pic two minutes before :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## M&S+Bump

And 'tis us setting off this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin..oh no I hope u arnt sick! Maybe they are just some nasty hormones ;)

Amber I'm so happy to see your feeling positive, you are amazing and strong! I admire your strength and am happy you are looking forward to a holiday and focusing on positive things in ur life. Also, that's great that this is treatable, and their is a possibility in the future for babies still. You are young and have plenty of time. 

M&S thanks for sharing the pics! It's nice to see us in real life :) Looks like you guys are a lot of fun! 

I thought I would share this pic of my husband and I, I just love the look on his face as he admires his son. It's his first, (and last ;) ) and he's enjoying being a Dad. I just love him for being such a loving father to my kids and to our little Mateo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## muffinbabes4

M&S ! I love star wars lmbo! I have 2 kids named Luke and Leia! ! 

And ok I'm on the way to the stinkin store to stock up :rofl: here we go again. .. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

M&S you have an adorable family!! &#9825;&#9825;Love the pic porn!!

Corn!! Love love those sweet pics &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin that's great Luke and Leia haha... I had a best friend that watched Star Wars everyday growing up...wonder what her kids names are now ;) Did you like the Star Wars movie? Off to get tests? Yay :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I love our ladies


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn, yes we love star wars :haha: the new one is fantastic!

I just got back On my pee on a stick run :haha: 
I'll post when I take it. I don't know why I do this to myself :rofl: I must love self torture.. :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Looking forward to the pic muffin!!!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well um I think I may be crazy or goin out of my mind?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-26-21-06-35.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Aayla

I think I see something but when I zoom in it goes blurry and so it is hard to tell.


----------



## muffinbabes4

It's faint and their irl but I'm not counting anything this happens to me all the time :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

MUFFIN!!!!!!!!!!! There's a friggin line on that test, wth!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink omg I'm sweating there is NO WAY LOL


----------



## muffinbabes4

I'm going to bed this is insane. These things luv to play mind games with muffin .. especially this cycle :trouble:


----------



## Aayla

Ooh. Poas in the morning!!!! Fmu for the win!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see a line too but like I said, I can see a line on everything whether one exists or not! Can't wait for update!

Luke and Leia, love it &#128513; We have a friend with a daughter named Anakin (which I will admit stresses me out a bit :haha: Anakin is a male!)

Test this morning with fmu was blankety blank. It's official, I'm insane. :wacko:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Love that pic Corn &#128525;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Muffin I totally see that line! 

M and s it's normal in the very early days for hormone levels to fluctuate in thenurine don't count yourself out xxxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yayyyy muffin so excited for you...looking forward to see this morning's test....I'm 3dpo and feeling some discomfort in the lower part of my stomach (ovaries) but don't wanna read too much into it....really trying hard not to symptom spot....I'm just so darn happy to be back in the TWW ha &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I'll test again tonight it's there not much darker though, and when I upload yall may not be able to see it ugh

Am not going to get excited until I see it get darker. Ugh.. these frer hate me! And it's like this cycle really ?? I don't understand.. lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-27-10-42-29.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## M&S+Bump

I defo see that one muffin!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u m&S !! Just irl it's not as dark as the one last night so I'll test this evening and see , fx!!!!! I'm still in shock and not believing it AT ALL

I def. Thought it would be darker from last night at 9 to this morning at 10, so idk??


----------



## FLArmyWife

Muffin, at least via pictures, today's is darker. FX

Still having dizziness and lightheadedness. other wise feeling better. I am wondering if the dizziness is from low iron since at my last two wic appointments I've been low. Normal is 11.8. Right after sweets was born my level was 9 and this post appointment I was 10.4 so I'm not terrible but still low. That accompanied with AFs arrival finally I'm trying to just take it easy. It appears my endo did not get any better with the pregnancy (my dr said a lot of times pregnancy can make it pretty much go away for good). I don't appear to be as lucky as I'm back to painful sex, spring during sex, and stabbing pain during AF.

Sorry not sue sure this will even make sense as I'm kinda in a fog


----------



## 5starsplus1

Omg....Muffin girl I see it today....I'm do happy for my little muffin &#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well we know what to do if we have been ttc for 16 months..... stop trying COMPLETELY. . Lmbo! :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Muffin I see a line! And it won't always get much darker in a day and it hasn't even been 24 hours between tests so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink how are you today luv?


----------



## pinkpassion

It's definitely darker today muffin :yipee:

Flarmy, I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten, I hope you feel better soon!!!

afm... meh, not much to report except I polished off a carton of mint chocolate chip ice cream :blush: :rofl: I walked 3 miles yesterday and did a lot of uphill stuff. I'll continue today. :coffee: just waiting!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

CD2 here and AF is kicking my booty! I think this is my first REAL AF, having been off the pill for 3 months now. It feels like a good *normal* flow. I feel like everything is getting cleansed and hopefully leading to a positive OPK for May!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks pink&#9825;&#9825;
but I just took my last one because I couldn't help myself :rofl: & I barely see anything now so I will test tomorrow. . I'm glad I didn't really think it was my month! Lol it was a wonderful moment though while it lasted :)

I thought it would Atleast be the same as last night's test not nothing :(


----------



## Aayla

Muffin: just because you don't see anything on this one doesn't mean it isn't real. I think we tend to test too much too often. Testing multiple times a day in hopes of progression is setting yourself up for disappointment. Once a day only make sure a full 24 hours has passed. 

Breaking: we are on the same schedule! Cd2 today for me as well. Although this is not a real af. Just withdrawal so I can start my pills tomorrow. Hubby is so excited.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thank u aayla &#9825; your right luv.

I just am doubting because from last night to now .. it wouldn't go lighter. (Could if diluted I guess, but probably not to where I can't hardly see it) either way.. still keeping fx&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink we are gonna have to roll you into the delivery room if you keep goin on these icecream binges! ! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

Aayla said:


> Muffin: just because you don't see anything on this one doesn't mean it isn't real. I think we tend to test too much too often. Testing multiple times a day in hopes of progression is setting yourself up for disappointment. Once a day only make sure a full 24 hours has passed.
> 
> Breaking: we are on the same schedule! Cd2 today for me as well. Although this is not a real af. Just withdrawal so I can start my pills tomorrow. Hubby is so excited.

FX for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl: I know it girl. My dr is going to give me the bat if my weight takes a sharp step up :haha: :trouble: luckily though somehow I've lost weight the last two weeks I think it's from all my running around preparing for baby that's made that happen, so I feel like I can indulge a little no?? :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking and aayla, good luck with this cycle I'm really holding out all hope for you ladies!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars :coffee: wish you could test already

Muffin, :trouble: stop wasting frer :rofl: twice a day testing is enough:haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

I know pink I'm an addict! !! :rofl: but seriously .. it wouldn't have went back bfn.
Sooooo I'm skipping along to wally world in a few and buying some more just to throw my $$$ away :haha: because I must... because I'm a poas addict! ! :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Fulfill the addict in all of us muffin!


----------



## AliJo

Just stopping by to wish you all well! I pop in from time to time to see what's up, but there is no way I could keep up with you ladies! I felt I should finally say something again other than just stalking the thread!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats AliJo on ur bfp :)


----------



## Aayla

It can be so hard to catch up. But the hello is always nice. and it's nice to know you are following along. congrats Ali!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Congrats alijo! H&H !!


----------



## AliJo

Thank you, Ladies! It was a wonderful surprise! I would have popped over and joined the TWW, but I honestly didn't think I was going to get pregnant. I knew there was a chance, but I didn't think it was a very good one so I ignored it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Alijo, congrats! Your EDD is my wedding anniversary


----------



## AliJo

Thank you FLA! Now I'll remember your anniversary!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol thank you


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....im 4 dpo and not much going on except the same mild cramping down by my ovaries...I have noticed that I really don't have much energy at the gym but it could all be in my head....It's a struggle to get out of bed for wrk but hey this could all be just a sign that im getting older :rofl:.....I won't let my emotions overtake me if I don't get my BFP this month because I still have my fertility apt on the 10th of May....I will be excited either way lol....but can someone speed the tww up :coffee: lol

Congrats Alijo :happydance:

Hope all of you ladies are doing fab

Muffin hurry up and show up some test porn already lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Some more squinter porn for y'all.

They come and they go, this is the most obvious I've had. It's camera shy but there, but the test is dry so it's an invalid result, and most others (same type and batch) are coming up bfn. CD27. Holy sore boobies, Batman - it's not constant pain but when it comes it's bad - doesn't really feel like pregnancy boob pain though iykwim? Not bloating or tenderness, full on stabby throbby pains. 

I know a bfp is usually pretty obvious, and if I need to squint then it's probably in my head. But I like to look at it anyway even if it's not real :blush:

Hope everyone is as well as can be expected considering circumstances! It's snowing here today - wtf? It's the end of April. On Sunday I was sitting outside in glorious sunshine in a sleeveless dress, and today it's snowing. I thought my fingers were going to fall off riding home today. I can't remember the last time I was that cold, but it was probably as a kid growing up (-30'c was a normal winter temperature - anything warmer than -10'c was positively tropical after October and before May)

PS - the inside of my ring is engraved 'part of a multipack. Not to be sold separately. 5/4/2012' (wedding date) just in case you're as nosey as I would be when I couldn't quite see what was written on something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## 5starsplus1

This is a pic of Muffin's test she wanted me to upload for her...she said it's a BFN and she is just gonna stay away for today and keep bz!!!!

Hope you ladies are having a fab day!
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-28 15.02.24.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Aayla

M&S...I think I see something. not sure about colour or anything but it looks like a shadow of a line. 

I don't see anything on muffin's test but i'm not on my home computer. 

afm: started letrozole today. Super excited to get this party started. Hubby is super excited too. He used to get a bit anxious because it really is all up to him when it comes time and he had a bit of performance anxiety for awhile But now he is ready to go. :haha: I start using opk's in a week. Not sure what my cycle will do this time as it isn't a real one, I induced it early and I haven't been on these pills since Jan. Not sure if I will stick with the same schedule cd19 or go back to cd 17 or it be moved up sooner.


----------



## Cornfieldland

:hugs: I'm sorry my sweet Muffin


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin :hugs:

Sorry just been lurking the past couple days. Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a Fab Friday ladies


----------



## pinkpassion

:hugs: Muffin


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Big hugs muffin, m&s I dont see anything on my laptop or phone maybe a shadown of where the line should be but that test looks really dry and that does tend to happen with ics. Keep them coming I hope it develops into a pretty bfp for you xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin, those stupid frers are no good to you!! :hugs: 

I haven't been posting but I have been reading. I had a reply all ready to go the other day and the stupid computer shut down on me!! I was so mad that I didn't even bother to retype it :haha: 

Anyways, we recently discovered that Paxton had a tongue & lip tie!! I was so mad because he'd been checked twice before. I'm assuming that that's what has been the cause of all our breastfeeding frustration. We had them lasered Wednesday and he is super fussy off & on but doing pretty good. He's been on bottles but I hope to get him back on the breast soon to see how he does. 

<3 to you all!!


----------



## breakingdawn

AF is scaring me this month. :( I know I have only been off the pill 3 months but normally it lasts about 4-5 days, medium to light flow all days. Well this time it was pretty heavy on CD1 & 2 which I thought was good because my body was finally cleaning itself out well from being off the pill. But then CD3, barely nothing. All day. Now today, CD4... we are down to trace spotting. I am kind of concerned. I took a HPT yesterday just to make sure it was not another ectopic because I know you can have AF on schedule with those. I have to say I was happy to see a BFN otherwise I would have been terrified.


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking I really think it's just your body getting back to normal. I've had af's just like that!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, I'm glad you got that taken care of. Sweet little guy!! I hope you can get him back on the breast and he is able to nurse much better, it's definitely doable, I did it with dd :)


----------



## breakingdawn

On the bright side my past cycle was spot on 28 days. Who knew I would ever be complaining about a short AF! :O


----------



## Aayla

breaking: af's are anywhere from 3-7 days. anything in that range is normal. now you just have more BD time. :D


----------



## breakingdawn

Woo! I am nervous about doing OPKs again this month.. since last month did not go over well. Trying to think positive.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Somebody hide my wallet... I cracked and bought another pack of frers (didn't even save the coupon out of the leaflet in the last pack I was so determined I wasn't being suckered into them again..) :blush:

ICs still coming up with varying levels of pink shadow drying to evap. Frer has a line on it but it looks the same as all the ones I had last month. 

Step away from the peesticks, crazy woman! :wacko:

Sorry for selfish post, I'm reading but it's been a stressful day and I'm too tired to think.


----------



## Aayla

I am just like that too. This month i am determined to stick to wondfos only unless I see two lines. I like to tell myself I will wait until af but that never happens and I always cave. with wondfos I can get a whole bunch for $20 instead of just 2 frer for $20.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Seems like those new frers almost always have a faint line :( I hope one of you lovely lady's gets a BFP this cycle :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thank you pink!! Fingers are crossed that we can make bfing work now. 

I'm with corn on those stupid new frers! I feel like I've seen loads of people with light lines and no baby!! They're evil!


----------



## Aayla

I am so thankful that Canada has yet to get the curved ones. But even the old style was still fishy for me the last cycle we tried. I got a shadow line that even people online could see. I have a feeling it was the indent but it shouldn't be that noticeable.

So funny thing happened. I was looking at someone's test thread and she showed 3 side by side that were positive. hubby happened to be looking over my shoulder and he was saying that she wasn't pregnant and that it should be as dark as the other one, just like the display on the test (these were frer). I tried to explain to him that it doesn't matter how dark it is, if it's there, you're pregnant (barring faulty tests of course). He started complaining how it should be more clear and how confusing that is. So I said, so it should be like this?...and then showed him a pic of her positive clear blue digi with weeks indicator. and he screamed YES JUST LIKE THAT. So now I have to get one of those if I see two lines. oh men.


----------



## pinkpassion

Meh, diarrhea... could this be a clear out?! Who knows... contractions going on but not going to give too much thought to it. Things can go like this for weeks yet!!


----------



## busytulip

M+S you and your OH sound like a really neat couple, love the pics you've shared. And what you've got engraved on your band...priceless! 

Corn Love the pic of your DH gushing over M <3

Muffin I'm nerding out a little bit that you have kids named Luke and Leia, how cool is that?! Also :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats Alijo!

hopeful I'm so glad you've got some answers and pray that P continues to heal and that you are back to breastfeeding in no time

Aayla at least you know ahead of time :haha: Digi for the win

Oh I hope not Pink, hope it's sooner rather than later.

Hope all you lovelies are doing well. I've not meant not to mention anyone, just trying to get caught up on the past several days.


----------



## M&S+Bump

FX Pink!

It's the old style frer we have here too. The indent is so clear, it's shocking. Considering the price and the fact they're marketed for super early testing, they really should be pure as snow if negative. But I guess it's good for sales - give 'em a hint of a line and they'll run out and buy more!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful, glad little Paxton's ties are all fixed. Just have a 24-hour nursing spree and that should help boost your milk. Grab all the snacks you'll need as well as lots of water/Gatorade, and nurse him as often as he'll let you. Good luck!

Pink darn all this false labor! I hope something happens soon.

Sorry about all the bad luck with the FRERs. Don't they realize all the false hope they're causing :(. 


AFM- going to a baby shower that's about an hour away today with my mom and both kids. Hoping it goes smoothly considering Ellie doesn't like being in her car seat any longer than about 20 minutes. Hoping she sleeps the whole way. 

Have a great weekend everyone <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hope u lady's have a good weekend. We finally have some sunny weather here...it's about time! 

Hopeful gl on the breast feeding :) I'm with Disney stay in bed and binge on Netflix and snacks while you nurse. I feel like I nurse 20 hrs a day, but he's gaining so that's what matters.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :hugs: 

Pink it's may 1st!!!! &#9825;


----------



## Aayla

yay pink for making it to May!!

Cd 6 here. 2 more days of letrozole. 4 more days to wait until opk's. I had a crazy dream last night. I dreamt that i took an early test and a line came up super super dark. For some reason I decided to open the test case and then I could the line slowly disappear. like the stip was soaking up the colour, or like disappearing ink. I was so upset. So I did another test and this one also came up right away but again, the colour of the second line eventually disappeared. 

No idea what it means.


----------



## pinkpassion

May first :yipee:
Still just waiting on baby girl to decide to make her appearance. I'm. So. Ready!!! Lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy May Day! Yay Pink!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ur so close Pink! Can't wait to see her :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies - hope you are all doing good! AF has packed her bags and I will begin testing for O toward the end of next week/weekend. FX for me!


----------



## Aayla

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies - hope you are all doing good! AF has packed her bags and I will begin testing for O toward the end of next week/weekend. FX for me!


I start using my opk's on Thursday!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: to all those waiting to O

hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy how's your family? Are you all getting over the sickness?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn- everyone is better now. still some mucous for Sweets but other than that everyone seems good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## breakingdawn

I think I will start using my OPKs Saturday, that will kick off my fertile week. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Just checking in.. im on baby watch here for pink, and new baby puppy watch over this way! It's busy around here! 

Hope everyone is good.

Afm.. Cd 4 Lol ... :coffee: for real


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovelies!

Last week was super hectic, never did get better. Saturday my pup had his neuter surgery. They had to open him up all the way because one of his testicles didn't descend. He was in surgery for three hours and they didn't find the second one... He'll need another surgery... He was at the hospital from 7:45am until 8:30pm... We have to keep him sedated and heavily medicated at home. He starts moving around and trying to jump around as soon as meds wear off. It's so miserable to watch him with his cone, bumping into everything, shaking on his legs and whining from the sedative... I just want the next week to go by... He's all swollen today and just miserable. We had to take him to puppy daycare since neither one of us could take the day off. He fought me sooo hard going into the building - probably thought I was taking him back to vet. My husband said he's never seen me cry as much as he has in our whole time together. Pregnancy makes it so hard to not break down in tears over everything... 

In other news... I'm in double digits! Holy cow! I really didn't think I would ever make it here, seemed so far away when I got my BFP at 3+1... 

I'm sorry for the selfish post. I've been trying to keep up on reading but between sleep deprivation and stress I haven't been good at thinking. I love you all ladies.


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, I'm still here... just waiting still lol

Poor mrs. MB, what a fiasco with your big puppy!!! I'm so sorry!!! I hope he mends quickly!! Happy double digits love!!! It will zoom by and soon you'll be holding your lovely little baby. I keep trying to remind myself I've waited so long to meet this one I can be patient a few more weeks and let her come when she's ready :)

It's been so quiet here this weekend , I hope you are all well!! Xoxo


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm.. today I had an impromptu chiropractic appointment and the massage therapist was amazing. She did a full body deep tissue massage and accupressure on the labor points. It felt good to know it may help. But so far nothing, Nada squat haha.. o well


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB ur poor puppy! That's sad be has to wait to have more surgery and weird they couldn't find it, seems like there's only so many places it could be.
And yay for 99days! Seems like that was me a few days ago :)

Pink ur so close! It really drags the last few weeks! That massage sounds awesome, I really need one now. 

I'm in a breast feeding coma, not much sleep which I know is normal in these early days. Little man is having a clingy cluster feeding party ;) My husband went back to work today, I got spoiled having him around.

5stars your appt is soon!

Busy, Pato :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - I really can't wait to meet her (I can until August, lol, but you know what I mean)! She's already such a big part of our lives. You're sooo close. I bet the last weeks are like the first weeks. They go on forever. You're such a trooper and I'm glad acupuncture and massage are helping.

Corn - You'd think... That's what his surgeon thought too. It's usually either below or above the bladder but his is somewhere around his kidney and that's a very dangerous area to cut. It's where all their organs are surrounded by fat in a deep chest cavity so it has to be a specialist that will try next time. I honestly can't even think about it. ***Oh, I'm sorry hubby already went back to work. I don't know how you get anything accomplished in the first few months. I'm glad he's feeding better though!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB I've showered and made dinner...and cookies, cause cookies are important ;) That's it! You guys ever make no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies? My kids love them and fast n easy! At least there's a bit of fiber in them, that's my excuse.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn!! I luv your new profile pic BTW ;) .. and yummy sounds so good you will have to send me the recipe ! 

Mrs.mb I'm so sorry about your pup that's no good all around :( but.. happy double digits!!!!! 

Pink go jogging and have that baby :rofl: do something take your icecream with you and jog... make dh ride beside u on a bike dragging the icecream with a string.. and chase it! :rofl: ..

Yes it's been slow in here! But understandable with all the new mommies and it's just normal busy life too.. but I sure hope everyone is well.. :)

Busy how r u?
Pato? 
New mommies?
Ashley.... :coffee:
Everyone?

5stars your getting close to your testing day luv ;) eeeeeeeek!!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Cd 7 here. Last day of my letrozole. I start using my opk's in 3 days. I am itching to pee on a stick. But I don't expect ovulation to happen until cd 17. But who knows. Right now we will BD at min every second day until cd 14. Then every day until cd 20. That is what got me the bfp before. Lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - That sounds like a solid day of accomplishments to me! I love the no bake cookies. My mom used to make them when I was little. I'm not gifted in the kitchen :)

Muffin - Thanks girl! Can't wait to get off work and see my baby pup. My heart is just aching for him.

Aayla - Good luck! I remember getting my positive OPK in November. It was so nice to see a positive that I just wanted to shout from the rooftops :)


----------



## Aayla

The last time I used CB digi with smiley was the month I got my bfp. So that morning I tested and it was negative and i had one more stick left. Something told me to test again that evening. But I was going to my grandmother's house with my mom, who lives about an hour away. So I said, what the heck, let's bring it. So I did a 4 hour hold and at 7pm, after dinner, I went and poas. Kinda awkward since I had to sit in the bathroom and wait for it to be done. Sure enough, I got my smiley. 

I ran out of the bathroom so happy. I had to explain what this meant to both my mom and grandparents. (btw they are hippy artists so talking about this was no biggie). So as I am leaving their house, they are standing on the front porch, arms around each other and my grandma waves goodbye and says, loudly, "have fun with the fornicating!!" omg I nearly died. I'm open but not that open. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

muffinbabes4 said:


> Pink go jogging and have that baby :rofl: do something take your icecream with you and jog... make dh ride beside u on a bike dragging the icecream with a string.. and chase it! :rofl: ..

:rofl: hahahaha you're so funny!!!!! At least the weather is BEAUTIFUL here. I just went on a 2.5 mile walk and we are going to go walk again after dinner, probably just our normal 1.5 miles but still that is amounting to a LOT of exercise.. if nothing else that just means I can eat more ice cream :rofl: :haha: ... I swear I need the bat to keep me out of the freezer :trouble: Then I'm going to come home and take a nice bubble bath in the Jacuzzi tub and relax!!!! Dh promised to pamper me :)


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. I am only on CD7 I think. Normally I would not ovulate until CD13/14. Is it too early for pre O cramps? I keep feeling some pain on my right lower side, which is sadly the side of my missing tube. :( Just hoping I am not ovulating from that side this month but I really feel like I might.


----------



## Aayla

I don't normally O until cd17-19 but I have started to feel some cramps on both sides. Not sure why but I always liken it to my ovaries kicking into gear.


----------



## breakingdawn

Maybe I will start feeling stuff on my left side too, that will make me feel better. So far, just my right. :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla & breaking - :dust: :dust:

Mrs MB your poor pup! Wow I had no idea that an undecended testical could be floating around in their bodies. I hope this next week goes by fast for you. Stay strong! 

Amber, Muffin - :hugs: 

Corn - love the new av, Mateo is such a cutie! :cloud9:

FLArmy glad the fam bam is feeling better <3

Guys, I officially have to say I go "back" to work next week :cry:. I am so not ready. Why do these weeks have to go by so quickly?? Ellie still won't take a bottle or pacifier. I told my boss that I am in a difficult situation and that I need to work from home, at least until she will take a bottle. I hope he understands. If not, I literally can't work there anymore. My kids will always come first. So wish me luck in that department... :/

Have a great week everyone! What's everyone's plans for Mothers Day?


----------



## Aayla

Disney: I hope your work understands and can accommodate you.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Happy 38wks Pink!!! Wow :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you corn!!! :) LOVE little mateo's new avatar pic!!!!

Disney I hope your work allows that, wouldn't it be wonderful for you to be able to work from home :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, yes ive been MIA for a min but im still here and im 9 dpo today...still waiting to test on tomorrow...Corn I will not have to go to the fertility dr is I get my BFP this week...either way im ok...your son is so cute I just wanna eat him up lol...oh speaking of eating send that recipe for those cookies lol..... Disney those blue eyes are adorable!

Amber how are you hun

Pato and Busby im thinking about you ladies

Muffin what cd are you on

Good luck to all of you who are waiting to O

Breaking I didn't know that you only have one tube....Did you get pregnant with one tube....My left tube has tones of scar tissue which they tried to remove but I started bleeding and she just left it...so I still have it but I don't ever expect to release an egg from that side...fingers crossed for you this month

Flarmy how is the fam doing

Pink when is your due date again?

Mrs.MB sorry about the pup hun and yayyy for double digits

Ladies I will post my test tomorrow regardless if its a BFN or BFP...hope you ladies have a great day...hope I didn't leave anyone out, if I did it wasn't on purpose!


----------



## Cornfieldland

5star's I'm hopeful for you :) whatever happens I have faith you will get ur bfp soon! Looking forward to ur test!

Disney so hard to go back to work so soon! Are going to continue to breast feed when you go back?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> 5star's I'm hopeful for you :) whatever happens I have faith you will get ur bfp soon! Looking forward to ur test!
> 
> Disney so hard to go back to work so soon! Are going to continue to breast feed when you go back?

Thanks Corn, im just excited and really trying not to worry!


----------



## breakingdawn

My right tube was removed 9/3/11 from an ectopic pregnancy. :( But somehow by a miracle I got pregnant the following month and received a BFP on 10/30/11.


----------



## 5starsplus1

breakingdawn said:


> My right tube was removed 9/3/11 from an ectopic pregnancy. :( But somehow by a miracle I got pregnant the following month and received a BFP on 10/30/11.

Ohhhh that's awesome....my bday is 10/30 ha lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn and Disney, love the new avatars. The babies are absolutely perfect!

5Stars - All the baby dust and luck!!! Keeping fingers crossed for you!

Disney - I do hope your boss understands! I'm sorry it's been such a difficult time with bottles. How difficult will it be for you to find a new job if you have to quit? And btw, I think just yesterday you were prego, how is it that you already have to go back to work? Ridiculous.

Breaking - I'm sorry about your tube. I hope that your body cooperates this month!

AFM: My fur baby is an absolute trooper. He did so well in care yesterday and even tore up a toy at home before the sedative kicked in. He's such a resilient little one. He was also super excited to go to care today and wiggled like crazy when he saw his caregiver from yesterday. Melted my heart. ***26 weeks today, yay!*** No plans for mother's day. We're staying home since the pup is still going to be on restriction and we can't leave him alone. Had to tell my MIL that we'll have to make it up to her.


----------



## frangi33

Fx for you corn! 

Great news about your pup Mrs mb!


----------



## breakingdawn

Peer pressure made me do an OPK today even though I know it's too early. Sadly I do keep feeling more pain on my right side so I don't think ovulation will be worth a flip this month if it's the side of my missing tube. I hate feeling like we are trying for nothing. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## breakingdawn

15 minutes after it dried. Great! And all I feel is pain on my bad / no tube side. :( And it's only CD8!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. MB

Breaking - I have one ovary that was operated on due to a large cyst and not sure whether it's functional. I always felt ovulation pain on my right side. I don't think I ovulated from the right ovary all the time. Are you sure that the pain is 100% indicative of which side you'll ovulate from?


----------



## muffinbabes4

5stars! I'm on cd 5 luv!
And my sisters bday is 10/30! So cool &#9825;

Pink... :coffee: lol in a icecream coma luv!? Poor little darlin &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm not positive. But last month my pains were on the left so it's weird it's the right this time unless that's what it is. My body alternating sides. I guess there's no way to know for sure!?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm sulking :haha: 

I had an appointment today and I'm mad about it.. my dr needs the bat :trouble: she says my not dilated, didnt tell me effacement and said nothing is happening down there and baby is still real high. I feel discouraged that she truly believes my vbac attempt will fail. So much so that she wants me to move my c-section day forward. I'm just not ready for thay. I'm ONLY 38 weeks it's totally normal for baby to not be ready yet and to go through prodromal labor for weeks. Also many second time babies don't engage until labor and it's totally fine to not be dilated or effaced yet. Which I know I am effaced just not how much. Ugh anyway she's making me even more stubborn to achieve this vbac that I'm almost ready to wait and have the vbac and rub it in her face lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

I agree pink!! :trouble: your only 38 weeks! Wth!?
You could totally dilate in a short period of time, you could have that baby tomorrow after you weren't dilated today.. your doctor is a on something grrrrrrrr


----------



## Aayla

Breaking: There is no hard evidence that we always alternate. Some do, some don't. it's totally random most of the time. There are also some women that only ovulate from the right and some the left. again...random. It's so individual in us. The only way to probably know for sure is to get an ultrasound. 

But some of what I read confirms that pain on one side means it is happening on that side. And that sucks. It is possible that with your one tube, and if you have the tendency to switch sides, that you will only have every other cycle. 

BUT the pain you feel not actually be in the ovary area. You could have gas. they are so closely put together that some women think they feel ovulation pain but it's something else entirely. You are also only on cd 8. while a little cramping might be normal I would say it's early to feel it being released. your opk wasn't positive and the LH can fluctuate day by day. Some days it can be darker and some lighter. Time of day can also do that. Continue taking opk's. Unfortunately it's a wait and see.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: your doctor is on glue. As you are only at 38 weeks (likely by lmp and not ovulation I am assuming so gestation is actually 36 weeks give or take) you are not quite due. While you are classified as "to term" the baby obviously isn't ready to come. As long as you are getting scans regularly to make sure baby is ok I say wait it out. I think it's ridiculous to force another c-section just because you had one before. if by 40 weeks or so she still isn't here..then maybe. But you have at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## pinkpassion

My c-section date is for right at 41 weeks. So she's definitely giving me time. Just pressuring me to move the c-section forward since I "won't be successful much after 39 weeks!". I really hope by having a successful vbac I can prove her wrong!!!


----------



## Aayla

ah okay. 41 weeks makes sense. I wish you all the best. I hope baby comes on her own!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: all around


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I'm going crazy waiting, I can't imagine how you must feel. 

Flarmy I'm glad everyone's feeling better over there. 

Disney you are in quite the sticky situation. I hope your work is understanding! 

So would you ladies think I'm crazy if I told you I'm back to ntnp!? Lol had my pp appointment and opted out of bc. If it happens it happens. Paxton's doing really well post lip/tongue tie. He has stopped taking the breast though :( so now I pump but I only get 10oz for the whole day so he gets formula too.


----------



## Aayla

Not crazy at all. Our plan was to actively try (since I have to use fertility drugs) as soon as our first was close to a year. We both want a big family but time is not our side. I am 38 in a week and my age limit is 43. I don't want teenagers when I hit retirement age. who wants an 18 year when they are pushing 70? Lol 

So if we can we want to try every time a kid gets close to a year until then. Assuming they allow me to. With my hyperplasia they may want to give me a hysterectomy after #1. If I didn't want kids or was already a mom that would have been their plan. But for now we are focusing on the one. Maybe we will be blessed with twins!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I hope you get your twins :) or at least one strong little bean very soon! Im excited for you! I'm 38 too, having kids older is a different experience in a good way. 

Hopeful you are crazy haha! You will be crazy busy :) but that's awesome! My friend started trying when her baby was 3months old and is expecting now so they will be 14moths apart. It's nice to have siblings close in age growing up. I think Tasha or Tie breaker is trying as well? 

Pink ur Dr is being a Dr...haha they r so annoying sometimes! Mine told me that being induced gave me a greater risk of c section. Maybe that was true, but for me, being induced was best and my baby slid right out without the help of any doctors...so there! They don't always know everything, sure they are smart and knowledgable, but every labor and mother is different. You deserve to give v bac a fair shot, and she should support you!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking.. my friend has 1 tube and got a bfp 2 months in a row. Now she has other problems with her body so sadly it ended in mc. But her RE even told her, nothing is set in stone for that. You do not alternate every month.
Gl & fx :dust: darlin 
Just try not to worry it'll happen 

Hopeful your not crazy luv, &#9825;Now maybe if possible give your body a few more months to rest from pregnancy, but do whatever is best for your own family darlin &#9825;&#9825; and whatever should happen it will :)

Flarmy I'm so glad sweets and everyone is better, colds and flu, are no fun! 

Hope everyone is doing great cd6 here :coffee: 
And just waiting for the puppies to come :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Yay puppies! What kind are they? Can't remember if you said? Maltese?


----------



## M&S+Bump

We started trying at previous baby being six months old each time, and have 18 months between first two and 16 months the second. 

It's hard work when they're newborn, but it works well a little later as they're at the toddler stage together, and are interested in similar games and activities! 

Having a 3 year+ age gap for next is going to be a whole new experience - nursery and school runs with a newborn in tow &#128561;

AFM - CD-what? 33? I've lost count. Nothing much doing - boobs sore and much perkier than usual, but I've also put on a bit of weight so it could be that. I got a yeast infection too, yuck :( No cramping, no sign of AF, and some squinters on tests but I think my ICs are just prone to evaps because nothing's getting any darker. Kinda wish I'd kept up with the opks so at least I'd know when/if I ov'd, even if it did turn me into a crazy woman last month. Debating buying a clearblue monitor or similar next month if AF arrives.


----------



## Aayla

today is our angel's due date. this day is so hard and it's only 10am. hubby starts his new job today but it's an afternoon/evening shift so I won't see him for at least 12 hours. he's the only person I want to be with right now. I just want to curl up in bed and grieve.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla said:


> today is our angel's due date. this day is so hard and it's only 10am. hubby starts his new job today but it's an afternoon/evening shift so I won't see him for at least 12 hours. he's the only person I want to be with right now. I just want to curl up in bed and grieve.

:hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww aayla &#9825; :hugs: &#9825; 

M&S here's for the squinters :trouble: .. also for me YI is a sign of pregnancy 2 out of 4 times . Could be!? Just wait it out, and use opks next time. (Unless you get your bfp this cycle ;) of course ) which I sure hope you do!

Pink .. :coffee: I'd like to see some newborn baby pics if you would hurry it up .. :rofl: 

Corn! Yes sweet little squishy maltese babies is what we will have! How are you feeling luv? How's that sweet boy? &#9825;

Pato where are you!? :trouble:

Busy.... how are you dumplin darlin? &#9825;&#9825;

Where is everyone.. come out come out where ever you are... :trouble:

5stars :dust: xxxxxx &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Those puppies are gonna be sooooo cute! Make sure you post some pictures :) 
I'm doing ok just a bit of a zombie these days :) 

Aayla I'm so sorry :hugs: it's a hard day for sure! Sorry ur husband has to work. Maybe there's something special you can do to remember your lo on this day? I planted some flowers that bloom the month of my due date, it helped me to have something special to remember them by. Take it easy today xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber how are you? Thinking of you!


----------



## breakingdawn

How is everyone doing? Good I hope! I just booked a beach trip for July so I am feeling really excited today! May surge watch is still on!! We are going to begin the every other day BD tonight I believe, I may try and sneak an extra BD in there somewhere if I end up with a super pos. OPK at some point! FX! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

We will be lighting a candle for our little one when he gets home. It is so hard to be at work. I haven't told my mom (who's house my office is in) and I don't think she has seen Facebook. So it is hard. Had to sit through a visit with my aunt and uncle and pretend everything is fine. I am in the office just trying to work.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

:hugs: Aayla. I know it's tough, take time for yourself today.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla you're very strong even though you must feel so defeated right now just know your aren't alone and be kind to your self allow yourself to have these feelings process them and get them all out in the open my love. It's beyond one of the shittiest days a mother can go through the pain is horrendous. Sending you much love xxx

Pink I'm back and forth stalking for baby news :) happy 38 weeks do t listen to that doc you're fine and things can change in hours &#10084;&#65039;

Fla how is your dog my love?

I honestly will catch up with everyone I swear. I haven't been very good at all but feel I've turned a corner and am finally starting to heal emotionally. Sending all my love to you all mwha xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pup is doing good Amber. thanks for asking


----------



## Pato

Good morning ladies all, sorry I've been MIA for a bit but I've been stalking:haha: just not able to post. Did a great reply yesterday and the stupid computer freaked out and I lost it. I was mad AF so didn't bother to start over. In a better mood right now sitting at my desk b4 I start to work so trying again. Hope everyone is doing fine.

Pink.... hope all is well. Take it easy, she will be here when she's good and ready...tomorrow :haha: 

Aayla:hugs: my heart goes out to you....

5Stars....hope all is well with you lovely...:hugs:

Baby mommas...How are all my LOs doing, hope you are all settling in to your routines and coping well....

Amber....:hugs:

Breaking....GL :dust:

Busy...how are you lovely?

Muffin...I'm still here honey....:haha: no bat for me

Will catch up later, love and kisses to everyone


----------



## breakingdawn

Quick question ladies, if we did the BD at 1am Thursday (today) do I log it as Wednesday, since I had not gone to sleep yet, or Thursday even though it is only 1 hour into Thursday?? Thanks!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pato!! Our sweet pato, thanks for checking in luv , glad you are well, and here's the bat for that computer :trouble:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber been thinking of you, I sure am glad you are starting to heal. :hugs: sending prayers your way&#9825;


----------



## Aayla

breaking: I log it as Wed


----------



## pinkpassion

Hey ladies. Just checking in! So nice to see Amber and Pato!! And of course everyone else :haha:

I'm sorry I haven't been really good about responding to posts. I've really been busy just keeping up with everything. I've got a routine in the morning where I make sure the house is clean, dishes are done, everything is in order for the day incase this girl decides to make today the day. But so far nothing is really happening. I'm SO ready though!!! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- i predict Sunday ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink, I remember how torturous those last few days are. It's like you're just waiting and twiddling your thumbs for something to happen! Hope she makes her debut soon. At least you know she will for sure be here in 19 days! Yay! One minute you're anxiously waiting their arrival.. The next they're going on 3 months old... Crazy how that works!

Sorry for the lack of following up. I will soon. Hope my ladies are having a good week. We're having a family Disney trip again on Saturday so I won't be around. As always :hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## pinkpassion

I've been predicting Sunday but I'm not sure if that is just wishful thinking :rofl: I hope it does happen this weekend!! It is a nice weekend for it!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: and :thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

baby born on mother's day!! I was born 2 days before mother's day back in the day. So now my mom and I usually combine our days together.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am hoping Mother's Day is lucky for me. O should be right around that time... I hope.


----------



## breakingdawn

Opk today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## breakingdawn

My POAS collage!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4974-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink good luck for Sunday luv!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

It would be great if Sunday brought lots of strong eggies, bfps (if anyone is near testing), and perhaps a welcome to a new special little girl


----------



## breakingdawn

Agree ^ :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Tie ? Disney hopeful flarmy tasha.... how's our babies doing?

Growing so fast I'm sure! ! &#9825;&#9825; Hope everyone is good! 

Corn hope you habe been able to sleep luv &#9825;

Busy? How r you ?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I'm jealous of ur Disney trip! Wish I could go!

Pink I can't wait for that little girl to come out!

Muffin today was a good day :) got to take a long walk with him and make dinner so I feel good. Did ur rental property get repaired? Hopefully ur husband hasn't driven through any more walls ;) 

Breaking looks good!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi everyone, 0ink here's hoping for Sunday hey Pato fla great about pup hi Disney hello everyone :) sorry I've not been on I had another massive bleed *facepalm* I'm recovering again. Catch up soon xxxxxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn lmbo! My dh needs the bat! :trouble: luckily we own the rental property.. because working on our new home we have zero time to repair it right now! Thw only bad thing is after we restored it, its up for sale now and we will no longer rent to anyone, and now its damaged ...Grrrrrr!! I will loan out a dh if anyone wants him for a while :rofl: 

Aww so glad yall could enjoy a walk :) &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Amber luv :hugs: I sure hope all of the bad is finally over for you luv &#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh no Amber! I hope u r ok :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hi Ladies,

I think as of tomorrow I will be officially back in the world and not on the crazy train I've been on for two weeks. I finished my last major report today and I'm finally ready to transition to my new position. There are still a few more things left to do but they will get done in time.

I had to take pup back to the Dr. yesterday because he wasn't doing well. All swollen with pockets of fluid under the skin and lethargic. Turns out he had a bad reaction to the sedative he was on. He's doing much better today, hopefully on the mend. Need to take him back on Saturday for another follow up. 

Baby V moves pretty much every day these days and that makes me incredibly happy. She was having a big ol' party around 3am this morning which was fine because we were up with the puppy anyway :) Going for my glucose test tomorrow morning, wish me luck! 

Aayla - I'm sorry yesterday was such a rough day. I'm glad you and hubby are sticking together through the hard time. It's hard to be apart in those moments but you're on the same page and you're thinking what he's thinking. I so hope that your rainbow is not far behind. 

Pink - Baby watch, baby watch!!! I'm with Muffin, show me some adorable newborn pictures. Fab babies are fab period but we do know you make some very pretty babies :) 

FLArmy - I'm glad to hear your doggie is doing better. How are you?

Amber - Glad you're around. How's your weight loss and healthy living going?

Pato - I'm sorry the witch is around. Boo on her!

Breaking - Your OPKs are looking good. FX that O is just around the corner and you have all your bases covered.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs mb sorry to hear your pup has been unwell too! Healthy eating and living is going great I couldn't make it to weigh in this week but I predict a loss next weigh in. Corn I'm alright, I had anothe haemorrhage a couple of nights ago they kept me in but I was borderline for a blood transfusion at 90 so I asked if I could get home before my son noticed I'd been gone as he is a worrier and has important exams so they let me home I'm so pale and weak but I will get better. I have a bleeding disorder von willebrands type 3 with prolonged APTT. So am prone to bad bleeds this one was only a ltr thank goodness because they knew exactly what meds to put me on this time. Things are not settled by any means but huge leaps in progress have been made and I'm being managed better. :)


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think as of tomorrow I will be officially back in the world and not on the crazy train I've been on for two weeks. I finished my last major report today and I'm finally ready to transition to my new position. There are still a few more things left to do but they will get done in time.
> 
> I had to take pup back to the Dr. yesterday because he wasn't doing well. All swollen with pockets of fluid under the skin and lethargic. Turns out he had a bad reaction to the sedative he was on. He's doing much better today, hopefully on the mend. Need to take him back on Saturday for another follow up.
> 
> Baby V moves pretty much every day these days and that makes me incredibly happy. She was having a big ol' party around 3am this morning which was fine because we were up with the puppy anyway :) Going for my glucose test tomorrow morning, wish me luck!
> 
> Aayla - I'm sorry yesterday was such a rough day. I'm glad you and hubby are sticking together through the hard time. It's hard to be apart in those moments but you're on the same page and you're thinking what he's thinking. I so hope that your rainbow is not far behind.
> 
> Pink - Baby watch, baby watch!!! I'm with Muffin, show me some adorable newborn pictures. Fab babies are fab period but we do know you make some very pretty babies :)
> 
> FLArmy - I'm glad to hear your doggie is doing better. How are you?
> 
> Amber - Glad you're around. How's your weight loss and healthy living going?
> 
> Pato - I'm sorry the witch is around. Boo on her!
> 
> Breaking - Your OPKs are looking good. FX that O is just around the corner and you have all your bases covered.


Lol...no I'm 4 dpo....but sorry shes around anyway, she needs to be gone for let's say....about 39 weeks:haha:


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Mrs mb sorry to hear your pup has been unwell too! Healthy eating and living is going great I couldn't make it to weigh in this week but I predict a loss next weigh in. Corn I'm alright, I had anothe haemorrhage a couple of nights ago they kept me in but I was borderline for a blood transfusion at 90 so I asked if I could get home before my son noticed I'd been gone as he is a worrier and has important exams so they let me home I'm so pale and weak but I will get better. I have a bleeding disorder von willebrands type 3 with prolonged APTT. So am prone to bad bleeds this one was only a ltr thank goodness because they knew exactly what meds to put me on this time. Things are not settled by any means but huge leaps in progress have been made and I'm being managed better. :)

Oh you poor thing:hugs:...so sorry you have this to deal with. Best of luck with the weight loss. I need to start that journey myself...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato - I love it! She does need to stay away for about 39 weeks. Come on AF, is it so hard to just bugger off for a bit?

Amber - I'm so sorry you had another bleed. My god that's just a nightmare that seriously needs to end!

Muffin - while you're at it - I'm giving my DH away too. See if anyone wants a two for one deal :) he was a complete ass this morning for no reason. I swear men are such freaking babies!

Sitting here waiting for my glucose test. Whoever came up with the idea of a pregnant woman fasting was not a pregnant woman...


----------



## pinkpassion

O you guys crack me up reading..

Pato I really hope this is it for you!!!

How are you 5stars?

Muffin and mrs. MB sorry about your silly dh's. Men can be big babies some times. I hope they straighten up and do something awesome for you for mothers day!!!!

I hope all of you ladies are doing well! 

Afm... I just got out of a wonderful relaxing shower, but that was after I mowed the front and back yard as a surprise for dh and kind of hoping it might kick things off :rofl: no such luck but our yard looks good and I got a nice shower. Luckily dd did very good. Sat on our back patio watching me and playing on an old phone we sometimes let her play on. And she sat in the bathroom while I took my shower. Seriously she's the best kid ever!!! So easy going. And now I'm just sitting here still waiting. :/


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink please tell me you were on a riding lawn mower?! 38wks pregnant and mowing the lawn? I don't know how you do it! You can eat all the icecream you want!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! I promise I am reading all of your stuff. I have been having a hard time catching up. 
Amber.. I am thinking of you! <3 
Mrs. MB hope your pup gets well ASAP! 
Pink.. the waiting is the hardest part. I remember it all too well except my kids had no patience either, one was 3 weeks early and the other was 4 weeks early! :haha:
Pato: FX for you. I am ready for the 2ww. I have decided waiting and testing for O is far more stressful. I keep getting worried it won't happen.

To anyone I missed, I hope you are doing okay in your various journeys! AFM.. CD11 and will test for O in a few hours. I am cramping on both sides now but I do feel like most of my pain is still on my right (bad) side. :( I am 99% sure I ovulated from my left last month because of all the pain. Sigh. I am trying not to let this get me down.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking you are cd 11 how long are your cycles normally? Do you o this early luv? I know opks can mess with your head if you start them while your still on af. That's why they normally say start them at cd10. I know with me aND others too if we got that wild urge to test so soon (which i mean its a stick that can be peed on sooo... of coarse :rofl: )they would almost be positive.. then go back.. so for me personally I wait till cd 10, smu and twice daily. 
Was just wandering how long your cycles are ..

Hope everyone is having a good day, pink grab ya icecream and go for a hike and have a baby.. :rofl: go cut the neighbors yards with your push mower.. do something! :rofl:


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, no it is a push mower :blush: ... honestly I surprised myself :haha: didn't think I could get both yards done, but low and behold I did. The shower was definitely nice afterwards and don't worry at dd's nap soon I'll sit down to catch up on grey's anatomy with a big ole bowl of ice cream and mini m&m's poured over it :rofl:

Yes the waiting is the hardest. I just want her here safe and sound. I'm trying to balance the pros and cons of different things like nipple stimulation and such to see if I can get anything going.


----------



## pinkpassion

On second thought maybe baby loves ice cream so she's decided to stay put :rofl:.... maybe I need to go on a diet :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink, I'm sure the neighbors needs theirs cut too, go get you a big milk shake strap it on , with one of those long straws, and go earn some extra money 
:rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

Muffin - my cycles are 28 days on the dot, sometimes 27... and my OPK was almost positive yesterday. :O They have been dark since CD8! Someone encouraged me to check early and I am glad I did. :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Also pink nipple stim. Does work.. like.... a ....charm :flasher: ....... :rofl: I'm serious it started off labor with my last 2.


----------



## breakingdawn

My past 3 OPKs...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4974-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh cool breaking, well I hope it's pos. For u soon luv!
Yes last cycle I checked starting cd 7, I think and it was ALMOST pos. Then at cd 10 normal again, I eventually got it at cd19 lmbo! 

But I'm on cycle 17 now of ttc I mean I was bf alot of that time, but still. I'm ready to never see a opk again!!! Ever!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Cd 19 not 10 I had to edit that it auto corrected it.. ugh


----------



## breakingdawn

Well to be honest, I started testing late last cycle.. maybe CD11/12 and I never saw a positive. :( I decided to start early this cycle and go late... they are cheap so why not! That way I know for sure when I ovulate since it has been a while since TTC!


----------



## pinkpassion

You crack me up muffin!!! Yeah I'm seriously considering pulling out the breast pump in the morning lol get things started!!! Everyone swears by it because it releases oxytocin! Worth a shot I guess!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking I agree your right they are cheap enough , it's better not to miss it! Well I sure hope you get it soon! :dust:


----------



## muffinbabes4

It really does pink, I never used a pump though It didn't work , I just did it myself, like a nipple roll, :rofl: yes I touched myself :rofl: 
As soon as I started (5 min in) it actually brought on crazy strong contractions, they would last a while and they would be close, then when they eased I started again. ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

So Pink is over there watching Greys Anatomy, eating icecream and nipple stimulating...sounds like a fun afternoon ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Actually I'm eating icecream, nursing and watching Scandal so not much different lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

you ladies are the best


----------



## pinkpassion

:rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn! You guys are a bunch of freaks! ! :rofl: I luv it! Yall have fun. 

I'm over here poking this fat white dog in the belly goin.. aren't u gonna have these puppies, should we try some nipple stimulation, maybe I'll put her on the lawnmower :rofl:

Yall are hilarious hope everyone has a great afternoon (and a baby) :haha:


----------



## busytulip

Oh my word ladies :rofl:

I'm reading just not up for typing much, but ya'll are seriously cracking me up. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you for making me laugh this morning you crazies!!! I'm loving all the images my head is spinning, Pink riding a lawnmower with a bucket of ice cream; Muffin swinging the bat... 

I have to vent about DH... it wasn't even anything that bad but... He woke up in a nasty mood. Mind you, I'm the one who's been getting up with the dog 2-3 times a night (ok, he got up once the night before last). I got ready and took the dog to daycare. Last night he asked me if he could come keep me company while I wait for the blood test. This morning he tells me he's not coming because he has a meeting. So I texted him after my appointment that I got it done. He replied saying that he took the day off and is just going to stay home... I mean really? You could've at least kept the dog then... I can't take a day off from being pregnant and I was on my own with the dog for a week working full-time and taking care of the house. What was the last time I had a cigarette or a glass of wine to help me relax? I don't know, I just don't understand how men are such babies sometimes... He better be in a good mood when I get home tonight.


----------



## breakingdawn

Nothing doing yet...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## frangi33

You ladies crack me up! Get out the breast pump pink I wanna know if it works ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Corn, no it is a push mower :blush: ... honestly I surprised myself :haha: didn't think I could get both yards done, but low and behold I did. The shower was definitely nice afterwards and don't worry at dd's nap soon I'll sit down to catch up on grey's anatomy with a big ole bowl of ice cream and mini m&m's poured over it :rofl:
> 
> Yes the waiting is the hardest. I just want her here safe and sound. I'm trying to balance the pros and cons of different things like nipple stimulation and such to see if I can get anything going.

Oh man you must be exhausted! Hey, while I was in labor all day I washed my car to help things along :haha:. Have fun with the nipple stimulation (well there's something I never thought I'd type out :laugh2:)


Mrs. MB said:


> Thank you for making me laugh this morning you crazies!!! I'm loving all the images my head is spinning, Pink riding a lawnmower with a bucket of ice cream; Muffin swinging the bat...
> 
> I have to vent about DH... it wasn't even anything that bad but... He woke up in a nasty mood. Mind you, I'm the one who's been getting up with the dog 2-3 times a night (ok, he got up once the night before last). I got ready and took the dog to daycare. Last night he asked me if he could come keep me company while I wait for the blood test. This morning he tells me he's not coming because he has a meeting. So I texted him after my appointment that I got it done. He replied saying that he took the day off and is just going to stay home... I mean really? You could've at least kept the dog then... I can't take a day off from being pregnant and I was on my own with the dog for a week working full-time and taking care of the house. What was the last time I had a cigarette or a glass of wine to help me relax? I don't know, I just don't understand how men are such babies sometimes... He better be in a good mood when I get home tonight.

That's something my SO would do! Hope he's in a better mood for ya later.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm thinking of leaving ladies, I can't seem to commit to this group anymore. I'm pretty sure I have you all on my Facebook and will cheer you on from there :D but I've finished my family and being on here is stopping me from healing. Not because of all the wonderful news I lush babies I see on here but becuSe it's a constant reminder of my struggles that I need to heal from and get over. I hope you all understand. It may take a little while for me to step away from this forum completely and I don't want to be deleted from it as my story is "out there" if you know what I mean? Is this ok? Am I being selfish? I feel awful. Like I said though I still have ties to all my fab family on my Facebook and I never want to lose any of you On there. I've become so close to you all and love you all very much and want to be friends and watch your pregnancies come develop and babies arrive and grow. Is that ok? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber, I'm not on facebook so does that mean I'll never hear from you again?! :cry: :sad2: this breaks my heart. I do understand but selfishly I don't want you to go!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I'm thinking of leaving ladies, I can't seem to commit to this group anymore. I'm pretty sure I have you all on my Facebook and will cheer you on from there :D but I've finished my family and being on here is stopping me from healing. Not because of all the wonderful news I lush babies I see on here but becuSe it's a constant reminder of my struggles that I need to heal from and get over. I hope you all understand. It may take a little while for me to step away from this forum completely and I don't want to be deleted from it as my story is "out there" if you know what I mean? Is this ok? Am I being selfish? I feel awful. Like I said though I still have ties to all my fab family on my Facebook and I never want to lose any of you On there. I've become so close to you all and love you all very much and want to be friends and watch your pregnancies come develop and babies arrive and grow. Is that ok? Xx


Big hugs girl! :hugs: you do what is right for you. I can only imagine how hard coming back to this thread each time is. We are so glad you stuck around for so long and allowed us into your life. Thank you for allowing us to follow your journey and for being there for all of us during ours. I truly hope you heal emotionally and physically as fast as what is right for you. 
I will admit that I talk about you to my family and even sometimes strangers and always say "one of my dearest friends". And when I talk about your losses and your journey my heart aches and I shed tears for you. I wish you and your family nothing but happiness and blessings. :hugs: <3


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber - I'm pretty new here and I don't know you well at all of the journey you've gone through. But do what you need to heal, it seems like you have a great group of ladies for support. <3


----------



## busytulip

Amber I support whatever you need to do in order to find healing and happiness. I don't think 'selfish' is a word any of us would use to describe you. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Holy crap how can I leave if pink doesn't have Facebook ? 

Fla I talk about all you ladies to my family and call you all my friends too :D the love is real. Xx

I guess that's that then No way am I leaving you pink. 

Maybe instead of leaving I'll formally excuse my behaviour a little and take on an auntie jules role in here. There's always options right? I'll train my brain to stop seeing this as baby and bump and use it as more of a chat with friends. You all mean too much to lose contact with. 

Change of subject PINK what are you doing mowing the lawn you did earn that ice cream! Your daughter sounds like a dream. 

Oh no I forgot whose hubby needs a kick up the bum but yeah that does seem really unfair us women put our entire lives and bodies on full stress hold for what feels like two years for each baby to me and they swan about sipping wine eating dippy eggs and act like they're tired no way! Muffin, the bat.

Breaking thank you I'm routing for that pos opk for you though I have to say cycle day 10 is suspicious some women miss theirs as its a short surge and they catch the tail end I have to say though mine act like yours and my pod comes around cd 15 good luck xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

My pod lmbo I'm sat here imagining the egg in a tiny space ship whizzing about down the Fallopian tubes Star Wars style now. Ahh to be my brain.


----------



## breakingdawn

I hate this testing for OPK nonsense.. :( We are doing BD every other day, I hope it is enough! I will keep checking for O until CD 18ish. But I have never O'd later than that. We will see I guess! These tests are wearing me out.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I'm not on Facebook either but I completely understand if you need to step away. If you do though, please allow someone to update us on how you're doing? Not only can you not be removed from this group but you can never be removed from all of our hearts either. We weren't there with you holding your hand but we all wanted to. You are a huge part of the soul of this thread and that can't be removed. If you're sticking around then just yay all around :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I could never ask you to stay if it is not what is best for you. But I did cry like a baby when I read your post about leaving. Sorry for my selfish post, I totally understand and needed to step away for a bit myself after my last loss. I'm so sorry you are going through all this!! If you need to leave do, we will just have to find some way to keep in touch!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber we all love you as you can see. Even through I have never met any of you lady's, you are all a source of real friendship and I look forward to seeing you all every day on here. I totally understand if you need to step away and allow yourself time to heal. But we are all here to support you through this also if that helps. I know for me this site was a real source of support when I went through my loss. I'm still hopeful that like you said, this is treatable, and there might be hope down the road for you if that's what you choose. If not you still have a great group of lady's here that are your friends regardless. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's just it, after the recent bleed we had a brief chat with a fertility specialist/gynaecologist/ has worked in haematology too and our risk is so great and I've been too close to death for my liking my family and kids have been through enough we have made the decision again that we are done :). 

Oh you ladies have me in tears! I can't take it. I'm so tired right now I can't think of what to say next I think weds I slept 6 hours and last night 90 minutes my sleep isn't even human. Oh if I did leave and if I get taken to hospital again and me or hubby updates on Facebook you have my full permission to share I kinda assumed you did anyway I guess I should have said it sooner. Thank you all so much for being awesome I love you all lots. 

Breaking it's such a pain and even a surge doesn't mean ovulation it's hard going amd all consuming good luck xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you Amber, your support means a lot. You are such a selfless person to continue coming here to provide support and help others out despite everything you are going through. I cannot speak for everyone else but it certainly means a lot to me! I did not see a pos. OPK last month so I would be excited just to see one at this point. Every day I test I feel nervous now as I get further along in my cycle. But whatever is meant to be, will be. As long as me and my family have our good health that is all that matters. <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

:hugs: Amber, your family is lucky to have you. You have a wonderful husband and two beautiful kids and lots of love to give. I hope to see you on here from time to time if you are able. Wishing you all the best in life and lots of love and happiness. You are beautiful inside and out! Xxx Get some rest!


----------



## Aayla

This site was a godsend. I found a family I didn't know I had and I keep adding to it every day. This is my new facebook. I would more than happy to add any of you to my facebook. 

But I get wanting to leave. This is a one subject site really, even though we talk about other things on these threads. (and I'm so happy this site isn't as restrictive as others). And when you are grieving or having to move on, especially when it isn't something you want but something that is medically necessary, it can be hard. It can be hard to stay and see everyone living your dream, it can be hard to say goodbye to people who have shared and struggled with you, prayed with you and celebrated with you. Most of the time we are the first ones to know if someone gets a bfp and sometimes the first ones to know if we have lost the little one. 

I honestly didn't know how I was going to handle being in this thread with you Pink. and I say this because we were both due in may and I didn't get my little one. But I am so glad I am here. I am so glad that I get these final days to share in your journey. Part of me wishes that I was able to follow along with that thread, and find out how everyone faired (praying that each one of you delivered a healthy little one). 

I feel very blessed to have my bump family. 

And on a ttc note: I'm cd 11. Negative opk's of course. but less than a week away so I am getting excited. I told hubby to gear up he is being tagged in. :rofl: He officially starts his new job on monday and the stress from his really crappy last job is gone so we are both going into this in a good place. Perfect beginning for the fertile week.

PS: My name is Rebecca MacTaggart on facebook so look me up and friend me! My pic is of a silouette of a woman and it says New Body Under Construction. lol


----------



## ashleyg

Hey ladies!! How are you guys?! I'm scrolling through all of your posts and can't believe how far everyone is now! 
I may not post much anymore but I still pop in and read the thread lol :blush: 

Pink - omg you're getting so close now girl!! Are you excited? 

MrsMB - I can't believe you're 26 weeks! 

Amber - I'm glad I have you on FB...it's nice being able to keep in touch with you and see the cute pictures of your beautiful family :)

Corn - congrats on your baby boy! 

muffin - how are you girly? :D

And I love the adorable little siggy with everyones names on it! So cute.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I've just read all your replies to my hubby and I'm bawling we are so touched he shed a tear and said no way are you leaving you have an amazing family on there. I totally agree. I love you all so much. I will stay I'm sorry for suggesting leaving maybe it was a weak moment -well I thought I had you all on my fb too. I can't express how much I love you all! Now let's see some tests ladies opks or pregnancy do t we have any poas addicts left? :) xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh Amber I am so happy with your decision but please, if there comes a time you need to step away whether for a day or for good, just know we all want whatever is best for you, your family, and your healing.


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber - feel free to take time for yourself as needed! Everyone has weak moments and it's healthy sometimes to just let it out. We are all here for you!

AFM- today is cd12.. We are going to a birthday party so I won't be around my usual time to POAS :haha: so I'll check before we leave which will be earlier than usual, and later this evening. Only because I've been having a lot of cramping lately so I want to make sure I don't miss anything! 

I hope all of you ladies have a nice weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX you catch that egg breaking


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you - still not hopeful at all this month. Majority of my ovulation pain is on my right side which is my bad side. Better luck next month probably. :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

breaking- found this for you

"Although you have two ovaries, ovulation does not necessarily alternate back and forth between them each cycle. Furthermore, scientists have recently come to believe that in the event that one of the fallopian tubes is blocked, the other tube's fingerlike tentacles -- which whisk the ovum into the tubes -- can actually "walk" to the other side and grab an egg from the other fallopian tube."

I know you're missing the tube but maybe it still can retrieve the egg from the other ovary? :shrug:


----------



## breakingdawn

The whole "tentacle" tube thing freaks me out. :haha: But.. maybe it will happen! Thank you for the hope. <3


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh amber I'm so glad you are staying luv! :hugs: 
&#9825; I do have facebook but haven't hardly checked in :( so I too would miss u dearly! 
As much as we want you to stay if for your heart to heal better, you can go.. but I'm soooo very glad you chose to stay with us :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey ash! I haven't been on fb I need to check in and see pics of everyone, and catch up . I can't believe your almost ready!

Pink, where r our newborn baby pics! I'm gonna come chase u around with the bat until u go into labor :trouble: 

5stars! XXXXXXXX what u doin luv! 

Well I hope everyone is having a great saturday. I took the kids at 6 am to go see a sailboat race (well the start of it) lol! Lots of fun! Beautiful day!
And cd9 Will start opk tomorrow. Hope yall have a great day!
:flasher:


----------



## breakingdawn

Omg ladies get ready for some opk POAS excitement...


----------



## breakingdawn

The day before Mother's Day...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4993-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aayla

Woo hoo That's positive!! How awesome for you. Get cracking lady!! :rofl:


----------



## breakingdawn

No joke!! As soon as I sat the test down to dry I saw the test line starting to form the same time as the control line!!! I almost pee'd myself, again! :rofl:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Omgoodness breaking yay hurray!!!!!! :sex: go get dh!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lots of :dust: breaking


----------



## pinkpassion

Get to it breaking!!!! :yipee:

Still waiting :coffee:... she's being stubborn. I even got on my hands and knees and scrubbed the grout through out our kitchen and dining room this morning and still nothing. :trouble: I just pumped on both sides for a few minutes and having some wicked period cramps so maybe just maybe that will get her thinking about coming out!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - I'm glad you're staying! :hugs:

muffin - I know, I haven't seen you on fb much! 

FLArmy - I love seeing your baby boys photos on FB. It's making me so excited for my little guy to be here lol. How are you liking being a mommy?


----------



## ashleyg

I am getting to the point where I'm pretty uncomfortable 24/7. I went to labor and delivery for contractions last weekend. I was having them all day long and they weren't going away so I finally decided to go in. I'm really debating about starting to try and get him to come at like 37/38 weeks because I'm already super uncomfortable. I'm ready right now but I know it's too early lol!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- The saturday before I went into labor (water broke 2am sunday morning) during the day I started "line dancing" I pulled of youtube and did everything. The wobble, cotton eyed joe, macarina, electric slide, etc. :shrug: not sure if that did anything but worth a shot :winkwink: Plus you could get DD to dance with you

Ashley- it's.. ok. each day is different in many ways and similar in many ways too.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink, Corn, Ashley, Mrs MB, Disney, Tasha, well... ALL our girls.. There is a recall on latch pacifiers and clips

"Munchkin brand Latch Pacifiers with clips have been recalled for a potential choking hazard, according to the Consumer Product Safety Commission. "

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/138518307-story


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies. I'm still feeling pain on my right side, only a small amount on my left. :( We will see..


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pink, you not popped that sprog yet?! &#128561;

I did read everything but will reply tomorrow better.

:witch: got me today, so I got me a bottle of wine and just waiting for the kids to go to sleep so I can drink it! :wine: It's been a long week!


----------



## Aayla

Awe sorry af got you M&S..but glad you got the wine. It's also the only time of the month that I partake in alcohol. I can't drink while actively taking the letrozole. I had one drink last week and I woke up with a massive hangover. never doing that again.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I shouldn't drink either, really, alcohol affects the medication I'm on and makes it less effective, and I have enough anxiety and depression without downing large quantities of a hugely depressing and anxiety-increasing substance... But it's so difficult to resist the call of cava after a hard day. Not to mention obviously it doesn't agree with having three small children who still wake up at night, and ttc another! :wacko:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry M&S about af! Enjoy a big glass of wine and relax. I miss wine!


----------



## FLArmyWife

So last weekend Aeneas started rolling over tummy to back.... here is him today


https://youtu.be/BLP9Q6C375g


----------



## ashleyg

FLArmyWife said:


> Ashley- it's.. ok. each day is different in many ways and similar in many ways too.

I know what you mean. Once he gets older and his personality starts to really come out it gets a lot better and a lot more fun :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww Flarmy he is soooo sweet!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

M&S sorry about the witch girl :trouble: enjoy your wine ;) 

Pink.. baby girl is in time out when she gets here!! :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Well just got home. I guess I'll keep pumping?! Still no baby :haha: but lots of period pain OH AND I had a piece of goop come out earlier. I'm sure it was mucous plug, hoping more comes out!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Yay pink!! Hopefully this moves along quickly!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Agh it seems like I missed so much today! Amber, so glad you've decided to stick around. I genuinely care about you like family and my heart sank when I read you wanted to leave, although I definitely understood. 

Pink, hope that the mucous you're losing is your plug and that things will get started soon! 

Aayla I tried adding you on Facebook but the add friend icon is grayed out and won't let me add you? I can send a screenshot if needed. Weird!


Disney was a great time today. Ellie does so well. It's the drive home that she hates! I've got my Disney fix for a while now so who knows when I'll be back. We just like to go since we pay monthly for our annual passes. At least Ellie is free until she's 3! 


Wishing all of my mommas, momma-to-be's, and mommas to Angels the nicest of Mother's Day tomorrow. Whatever your plans are I hope it's a good one <3


----------



## Aayla

Weird..maybe it is set that only friends of friends can invite. I will change that.


----------



## Aayla

Ok. Changed.


----------



## pinkpassion

So sweet Disney!!! Well I went to bed and all fizzled out except my heartburn of course ramped up and just woke me up!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Mother's day ladies!

Whether your baby is an angel baby or earth baby. Grown or still growing. Whether you're a pet parent or just motherly figure to someone in your life. I hope all our ladies have a wonderful day!
 



Attached Files:







happy-mothers-day-quotes-2.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## busytulip

Happy Mother's Day <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy Mother's Day my wonderful ladies!


----------



## Pato

Happy mothers day lovelies


----------



## breakingdawn

happy Mother's Day to all moms and moms to be.. I think I'm for real out this month. We BD'd last night and about 30 minute later I started getting bad chills. I fell asleep and woke up a couple of hours later burning up and throwing up. I think I have a stomach flu. There's no way my eggs or sperm will survive this. I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Happy Mother's Day my lovelies <3! I hope you all have a great day. 

I'll be spending the day with my happy boy as usual. I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm so certain that I was out on this earth to be a mother. I love him in a way I could never describe.

I haven't been good about posting but I've been reading and keeping up. I can't miss pinks baby post!! I know it'll be here anyday!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy mommas day luvs!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy mothers day my sweet ladies, and it's our anniversary. My tummy has been upset today but nothing more to report. I don't guess baby will be coming today. She might need a spanking for making me wait so long :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Happy mothers day to all the beautiful ladies that celebrate it! Just a normal yet beautifully sunny and hot day in the UK today spent on the beach with my family so I'm a happy mummy x


----------



## breakingdawn

Heart broken. My opk is at its peak on CD13.. And I'm in bed with the worst stomach flu of my life. :( The test line showed up before even the control line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

I say pop in some Imodium, drink some Pepto Bismol, maybe a pill of gravol and then just lay there :rofl: No fancy stuff, just in and out and get 'er done. :haha: 

but seriously...I'm sorry you are suddenly sick with the stomach flu. I do hope you can feel better, even for a short while, to get in some bd. But if you got in some yesterday, and can get it some tomorrow and the next day you should be okay.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking you go off of the 1st pos. Opk . .. even some test say you shouldn't test after a pos. No worries.
I hope u feel better soon hun


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies. I was looking at when I last conceived with my daughter and we BD'd just the day of my first positive opk and sure enough the next day I had a dark dark opk and we didn't BD anymore that month. I had just had my ectopic a month prior so we weren't really trying that month. So that makes me feel better.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Happy Mother's Day lovely ladies....&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-08-08-49-48-1.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cornfieldland

Happy Anniversary Pink, hope you have a beautiful day!!


----------



## ashleyg

Happy Mother's Day mamas!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Happy Mother's Day to all of you, be your babies in your arms or in your heart. &#128149;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Can I just put a little celebratory sex notice here. Lol after what my poor hoohah has been through I felt this was worth sharing and celebrating! It was lovely too! Haha.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I should probably explain for the first time in 6 weeks I'm pain free and don't have loss from down below lol that's why it's such an event. Haha.


----------



## busytulip

Amber :haha: that is definitely something to celebrate.

Pink happy anniversary

Breaking sorry you're feeling rubbish


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber- awesome to hear!

Happy Anniversary Pink..now where is that baby?

AFM: idk if I"m sick or what but Monday night I had nausea... Tuesday afternoon I got sick, Wednesday evening I was nauseated, Thursday afternoon I felt sick. I was good Friday and Saturday and then all of a sudden today I got sick this afternoon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy, Breaking sorry u r both feeling sick, hope ur both feeling back to normal soon!


----------



## Aayla

Amber: that is awesome! any time our bits go through stuff, being able to have sex after for the first time, pain free, is awesome. 

Sorry you are feeling sick as well Flarmy.


has anyone tried grapefruit juice to increase cm. It's rare for me to see a lot, if any, EWCM. I get loads of water/creamy the week leading up to af and the few days just after af but during my fertile week I don't see a whole lot. I've only noticed creamy in the last few days because I checked. I always wear a liner so I'm never sure. 

So I am going to increase my water intake (I need that anyway), and I bought some grapefruit juice. I'm hoping the added pear and apple in it doesn't do anything to counteract. The only straight stuff I could find had sugar. I think the pear and apple are just to act as a sweetener, as it doesn't say cocktail on the bottle.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aayla organic rrlt works wonders, along with castor oil packs (the best) and straight guaifenesin 400mg (it's an expectorant.) Works well for me. Good luck luv &#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy I hope u feel better soon, your not prego. Are you? Just thought I'd throw that out their :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- I REALLY hope not.


----------



## pinkpassion

Having quite a few contractions again, going to start timing then but they are painfullllllllllll... ugh


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust: hope this is it pink!


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck Pink!!


----------



## Aayla

Yay pink! So exciting. Just keep thinking...the pain is worth it. The pain is worth it.


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy: oooh i never thought of morning sickness. Could you be? Isn't your little one only 3 months? Not that that means you couldn't be of course. Oh my.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pink!!! Oh my goodness!!!! &#9825; I hope this is it!!! &#9825; 

So my doggie is in labor!! I'm so excited I'll take pics!!

Maybe we will have puppies and a new pink baby girl tonight!!


----------



## pinkpassion

I've been in the tub for 30 minutes and at first it was helping now not so much. I think we will be heading to hospital soon if this keeps getting more painful!! I'm tempted to check myself but don't want to be disappointed


----------



## FLArmyWife

So exciting muffin. 


Aayla, yea my lol one is only 3 months. I can post a pic of my wacky pp cycle in the morning. At first I wondered if it was my body not agreeing with the bcp but it's never made me sick before and my nausea happens at random times up to 12+ hours after taking my bcp so now idk


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Eeeeeee pink good luck cx


----------



## busytulip

Popping in to labor watch here as well. Puppies and baby E would be grand :dance:

FLARMY sorry you're still getting ill, I was hoping it would pass. Have you tested again recently?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla I've missed that you're sick I'm sorry love :( get well soon xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwww puppies too how sweet


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I hope this is it! Excited for you!!

Muffin I'm excited for puppies too!! Nothing better than a arm full of puppies :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone had a nice Mothers Day :). I spent half the day in bed with a migraine :(. But! The rest of the day was nice. What did everyone else do?

Pink I sure hope this is the real deal! GL and keep us updated! FX for your VBAC too.

FLArmy sorry you're feeling crummy :(. I agree with those who say to test, just to be sure...


----------



## Aayla

I helped my sister moved stuff around so we can set up the home gym for my mom. 

Then did some errands and dishes. A pretty boring day and back to grind tomorrow. Although I love my job so Mondays aren't too bad. Lol


----------



## muffinbabes4

2 girls 1 boy!!!!! They are the sweetest!!! I'll post a pic when I can . I'm gonna try to rest it's almost 4am here ugh :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I sure hope all is well and we will have a baby girl pink soon!!&#9825;&#9825; eeek!


----------



## frangi33

Congrats muffin I can't wait to see photos I bet they are absolutely adorable. 

Pink gl honey I hope all goes well and you get your baby girl in your arms soon 

Flarmy sorry to hear you've been nauseous. I hate feeling like that and I hope you get to the bottom of it soon. Are you eating well enough? Just remember to take care of yourself as well as your baby and fur babies x


----------



## pinkpassion

No no no... my body hates me.. I just don't understand. Slept chopppy through the night waking with painful contractions. Woke with a sore throat and just feeling like I've been run over by a bus. Still having awful menstrual pains. Seriously wth?! What's happening. Does my body want to go into labor but it can't or what??? I feel like crying. It hurts, I hurt. I just don't understand.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry Pink. I really hope your body cooperates soon and brings you your LO via VBAC. :dust:

Muffin- how cool!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks for the well wishes ladies..

Busy- haven't tested in a good while 

as I posted last night here is my charted cycle
 



Attached Files:







march.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









april.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7









May.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

FLArmyWife said:


> Anyone? I am a POAS addict but after a rough go last cycle( my O trigger shot was still giving me false bfps at 11dpo) I am determined to not test until 13 dpo or later.
> 
> AF is predicted for Thursday May 28 so I will probably test the 27th.

It's been a year! :saywhat:

Corn, Thank you so much for being that first follower/joiner and for sticking with us this entire year.


a HUGE thank you to all for being here this past year and being an amazing support group!

:flower: <3 you all


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning hope all of you ladies had a wonderful Mother's Day!

Hi AshleyG nice to see you...you're looking very beautiful on fb!

M&S sorry the ugly witch got you :hugs:

Flarmy yaaayyyy for baby Aeneas milestone with turning over :happydance:.....really hope you start to feel better though :hugs:

Pink I really hope you get some relief soon...come on baby pink :happydance:

Muffin yayyyyy for puppies...pic soon hun!

Disney I love that cute pic of baby Ellie

Busy and Pato how are you girls doing :hugs:

Hi Mrs.MB how are ya!

Breaking I really hope you got that eggie and I hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

Hi Corn how are you and baby corn

Hopeful how are you dear

Frangii hope you enjoyed the beach yesterday....wish I could have joined you lol

Aayla how is everything going with you

awwww Amber im glad you decided to stay around :hugs: and im so happy you and yor hubby enjoyed each other!

I really hope that I didn't miss anyone

AFM....still no AF and no BFP....im on cd 28 and im usually a 23-27 day cycle.....maybe my body is just still out of wack from the surgery last month...you knows...anyways I have my fertility apt tomorrow...

Hope you all have a great day!!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Babies!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-09-09-06-36.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 16









Screenshot_2016-05-09-09-06-30.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 13









Screenshot_2016-05-09-10-33-37.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## breakingdawn

Day #3 of a positive opk and my husband said he has zero stamina left even though I'm feeling better today. So disappointed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry breaking


so cute muffin


----------



## pinkpassion

Aweweee puppies. That makes me happy :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink! Nipple stimulation. .. :flasher: get on it ! :rofl:


----------



## Aayla

Breaking: TURKEY BASTER!! :rofl: Seriously, I know someone who did it cause her hubby was sick. He had enough energy to do it in a cup. :haha: No idea if it got her her bfp yet though. 

Muffin: yay for puppies!! 

Pink: I'm sorry you are in so much pain. Hopefully this progresses. 

AFM: cd 14. Only 3-5 days to go until O day. I'm hoping it's the 3 of course. But we shall see.


----------



## breakingdawn

He's too exhausted. We are done this month. :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin those puppies are too much! Love puppy breath and their sweet little sounds! So cute!!

Breaking there's still a chance, I've gotten pregnant with dtd once in the fertile window.

Pink ur body's getting ready :) when's ur next appt?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aww pink sorry it didn't go all the way but your body is certainly getting ready and doing things :) 

Muffin cute pups aww

Breaking ahh bummer! Hopefully the baby dancing you already have stored it the sweet times ones xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I Weigh I'm tomorrow which, if my home scales are correct I've not lost any weight and I've been so so so so good I'll be gutted if that's the case!


----------



## Aayla

Breaking: sorry to hear. fx what you have done has worked. 

Amber: how much do you have to lose or wanting to? are you doing a specific program? Have we talked about this? I can't remember but I feel like we have. Are you measuring inches as well? Sometimes the scale doesn't budge but you notice your clothes are just a tad more loose.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I honestly only remembered my son had birthday pics from April second last night! So I couldn't tell you I'm following slimming world. My clothes especially my jeans are without a doubt looser I don't have to unbutton them to take them down now. I have LOTS to lose I guess that's why I want results each week I will keep going with it even if the scales don't show though because my body has been through a lot and is far from behaving normally. X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

230lbs was not my start weight either it was at Christmas 248. So I'm currently 23lbs down.


----------



## ashleyg

Pink - It sounds like you're getting closer!!

Muffin - one I want one! What breed are they?

5stars- aw thank you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Everything has piddled out ... no progress with the cervix. This just doesn't make sense!! I've been using the breast pump 15 mins each side 3 times a day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- don't let numbers play with your head. If you feel like your size is changing that is what matters :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Pink have you tried having hubby help you with the nipple stimulation? Maybe that would work better than a pump since it might mimic the suckling better


----------



## pinkpassion

The pump gives me strong contractions but then nothing else happens


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink it's still early so don't get to discouraged, I know it's frustrating. I've heard that the nipple stimulation does just that, you get contractions but they fizzle out. Did she check you cervix today?

Flarmy I can't believe it's been a year! This thread has been a great support! Thank you for starting it :)


----------



## pinkpassion

No my appointment is tomorrow but I know there's not been any change!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink :trouble: here's for that cervix!! :rofl:
But seriously luv I'm sorry, it does drag in the end, but... the lucky thing is it won't be much longer luv :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink sorry things aren't progressing :(. Unfortunately that baby is going to come when she's good and ready! And so far she seems stubborn :p. Even with my second she didn't come until one day before her due date. You're probably sick of hearing it but just enjoy these last days to get all the rest you need, and give your daughter lots of extra snuggles and attention because once baby is here that won't be so easy. Hang in there :hugs:

Amber, as long as you're feeling better too that's what matters! You're doing great so far. I recommend the "My Fitness Pal" app for logging foods and exercise, it helped me a lot during my weight loss. Keep up the good work!

Muffin omggg those puppies are just adorable! :cloud9:

Breaking it's still possible! FX and :dust:

Corn how is little M doing?

Happy 1 year anniversary to this thread! Looks like I joined on pg 4 on the 12th. Time flies!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney little Mateo is doing well, just been a cluster feeding day. His little lips are blistered from nursing so much. He looks like he's getting chubbier so I think he's getting enough. Next weigh in is next week Monday. I think I'll have to try out my baby wrap so I can get things done while "holding" him.


----------



## busytulip

Disney you made me curious so I had to look back, looks like I didn't join until May 24th. Happy 1 year anniversary Fab ladies.

FLArmy I'm so thankful for the open and loving environment you created here. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh I am only 35 weeks and my hips & lady parts are killing me! I don't know how I can do this for 4 more weeks:nope: I was never in this much pain with my daughter!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I joined May 18th. Happy first birthday everyone xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Ashley big hugs I know how miserable that is my second pregnancy was so bad on my joints, hang in there.

Pink you're so close either way you're going to have a baby in your arms I. The next what is it? 13 days :) totally enjoy long baths eating ice cream and cuddles with your daughter and remember sperm is excellent for ripening that cx but nothing will happen until baby is good and ready sending loads of love xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So, my doctor took me off my mini pill 8 days ago I was only on it for a few days he put me on norithrosone sp? It's progesterone I assumed as it delays periods and is strong progesterone it was safe to dtd well doc rung me for a check up so I asked and it's not. Huge facepalm! So I'm now unprotected ! I have no idea if I even have a cycle if I do the docs thing that my last bleed was triggered by the end of it meaning we dtd cycle day umm I dunno week ago I bled and a week before that and two days would have been cd1 according to them. I don't know making me "cycle day" anything from 13-17 maybe? We dtd though (I can't remember when) recently I said about it on here but that may have been fertile window but I still have like pink when I wipe omfg what a mess argh


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Point is I know the risk is minuscule tiny probably not worth talking about I probably haven't even ovulated or anything but argh ! Also now I've done it and I know I'm unprotected I kind of want to keep doing it to see what happens? Have I lost my mind? I know the bleeding is serious but it only becomes a real problem at delivery and they will give me clotting transfusions before hand. Omg I'm such a mess right now.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh Amber how nerve wracking.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

No loss this week stayed the same my husband who I cook for we eat the same except me considerably less had loss weight again despite him eating chocolate bars 3 sugars in his coffees crisps buiscuits I want to bang my head against a wall.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber- keep up the hard work. Even though the scale doesn't reflect it you yourself said your clothes are getting looser. You can do it!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber men always lose weight fast it's so unfair! 
You lost alot the first week, probably will loss again next weigh in. My son and I are on a "diet" but with nursing and being up all night it's hard. Just trying to make better choices. 

I've been up all night with baby, very restless and fussy, had to come on the couch so my husband can sleep. Amazing how someone so small is so controlling ;)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hope ur appointment goes better than you think Pink!
Let us know!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn they really do take over don't they, don't forget about you either mind in the new baby craziness &#128525;

Corn, I know men don't really store fat like us. I do wonder if I'm still swollen I'm still sore.... Maybe my body doesn't want to let go of anything because I'm still quite unwell and weak I managed a 5 hours walk yesterday but I'm not very active I also can't poop it's tmi only coming out in tiny dry bits eeeek. I'm drinking constantly but not peeing much at all I even took a water tablet well a few and nothing. I'm going to just carry on :) I've got to be super strict this week as hubby and I are away for two nights and there will be wine vodka and room service hehe. 

Fla thank you :) I'm totally going to keep going I'm loving how my body feels when I'm cooking and eating delicious foods I can feel my body needs it. 

Am I out of my mind ladies ? I don't want to go on the pill and want to let my body get back to normal and ttc in a couple of months. Am I absolutely crazy? Have I actually lost my mind. Oh dear. I will of course be waiting for all of my appointments to find out my risks what my plan of care would be ect but.... Why do I feel like this. I just don't feel ready to give up. Maybe I'm having a weak day. Every time I have a huge bleed I'm like nope never again sterilise me now yet as soon as that fades I'm right back to "let's try again" jeeze. Off to get my bloods done x


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I am taking a little break. Had a pretty big fight with husband last night because it seems like every month we go through this and I have to try and try and try to get him to put fourth effort into TTC and I just don't think he is on the same page. I have given up TTC at this time. I have had a really hard night and am pretty upset this morning. I will check in as I can.


----------



## lenorajoy

You ladies have no idea who I am, but I've been stalking this thread for weeks and I've read pretty far back to get an idea of each of your stories. I just had to break my silence to say this:

Amber, if there's anything you're not, it's crazy. I know everyone here will tell you the same and they know you so much better than I do. I can't blame you for not giving up because I can't imagine I could bring myself to give up either. Well done on the weight loss and keep it up! I know it can be frustrating after a while when the scale doesn't show the results you're looking for, especially when your OH has no trouble with it!

Congratulations on passing the one year mark with this thread! I've read several months of it and I love how much you all care for each other, very much like family even though everyone lives so very far apart. It's truly inspiring. <3

I don't have a long or complicated story with my ttc journey as I haven't truly started it yet. As long as DH hasn't changed his mind (you know how men are...), we are planning on starting this journey this month ttc #1. I had Mirena for a full 5 years as we wanted to wait 5 years to adjust to married life and buy a house before we started a family. We just moved into our first house at the end of April, so the time has finally come! I've been off Mirena since September and my cycles have finally regulated and are usually the standard 28 days, give or take a day. I won't be tracking bbt as I think it will just stress me out, just watching out for ewcm. I don't really have a lot of ovulation symptoms, but cm has given me a pretty good idea of when I ovulate. I'm only on CD 9 right now, so we're just about to come up on my fertile window.

I hope I can join you all in this journey and in supporting each of you, regardless of where you are in your journey!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber thst desire to have a baby is so strong it's over powering. I remember feeling that way after my loss and even with the big bleed and scare I still wanted nothing more than to be pregnant again. You have to do what's right for you, but I would say wait for your appt and see what your options are. Give yourself some time to heal physically and emotionally. After my bleed I took iron and vitamin b 12 to build up my red blood cells and had a cbc drawn 2 or 3 months later to make sure my count was up before ttc again. Your body has been through so much! It would be great if there was medical management that would allow you to conceive and control or prevent the bleeding. 

Breaking from my experience men don't like performance anxiety or having to dtd on command. My DH was the same and I was beyond frustrated with him for not being up to it when the window was so short. I'm sorry, give it time, and talk it out. I had to explain to mine how emotionally difficult it was to wait month after month. Hoping you have a better day today. 

Lenora welcome!! Nice to have you join us :)


----------



## busytulip

Amber you're not crazy luv. Sorry you didn't see your hard work pay off on the scales, but that doesn't mean it's all for nothing. Keep doing great work and it'll show.

Breaking I'm so sorry, it must be hard to feel that disconnect with your partner. :hugs:

Pink hope your appt. goes alright

Lenorajoy welcome :wave: It's always fantastic to see new faces. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## muffinbabes4

May 11th here!! Happy anniversary luvs!!
So much has happened wow!!

OK so I've been on puppy duty, they are doing so great and eating like piggies &#9825;&#9825;

Pink! Check in after appointment luv! Eeeek I sure hope it's soon!!

5stars thinking of you darlin hoping your appointment goes well today!!!, and if that dr. Does not cooperate :trouble: 

Amber your NOT NOT NOT crazy darlin :hugs: 
And keep on keepin on ..and eating healthy and work out WHEN you can, and your body has no choice but to behave, or else the body gets the bat :trouble:

Everyone :hugs: 

Well I hope everyone has a great day!
Afm..cd12 :coffee:


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking, I'm sorry about the trouble you're having with your dh. I'm afraid that I might have some of those moments with my own dh while ttc because he just doesn't cope well with stress or anxiety. I know there's nothing any of us can say or do to ease the stress of all of this, especially considering your concerns with missing one of your tubes. Ttc is stressful even under perfect conditions, but try to breathe and relax if you can. Fx for you this month.


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars update us on ur appt! Thinking of you!! Xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you muffin I think it should have the bat anyway I'm weak laughing! 

Lenora corn and busy thank you all. I just went for a blood draw now I'm on iron folate and b12 :) plus eating really iron rich foods. I will know what my blood count is tomorrow. I'm deffo keeping up with the weight loss :) my kids are eating so much better for it as well as hubby :) 

Lenora welcome lovely I'm so glad you've joined us it amazing here :).

Breaking my hubby never knows when I'm ovulating because of performance issues I learned very early in that the pressure took all the fun out of it for him and he was unable to either maintain dtd or couldn't finish a nightmare for both of you good luck this month though :) you have every chance :)


----------



## lenorajoy

That's a great idea, Amber, thanks! I'll try to keep my ovulation and fertile dates from my hubby to keep his anxiety at a minimum. I just have a feeling it'll stress him out. Not good for ttc at all!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm so glad I came across this site and this thread. <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

My solution to ttc without pressure was just to wear something "sexier" to bed and be real sweet to him, lots of belly rubs and all that... that seemed to work ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mine is to dtd a couple of times before my fertile period to keep him thinking about it ;) then up the ante around ovulation then taper it off after ovulation then growl at him if he comes near me the 5 days before my period is due and I'm testing frantically hahahaha


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Amber, that's hilarious!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Disney little Mateo is doing well, just been a cluster feeding day. His little lips are blistered from nursing so much. He looks like he's getting chubbier so I think he's getting enough. Next weigh in is next week Monday. I think I'll have to try out my baby wrap so I can get things done while "holding" him.

Aww well they go through a few growth spurts those first few weeks. Looking forward to how his appt goes! GL with the wrap! I could never figure those things out. 


ashleyg said:


> Ugh I am only 35 weeks and my hips & lady parts are killing me! I don't know how I can do this for 4 more weeks:nope: I was never in this much pain with my daughter!

Hang in there! You're so close! I was definitely more sore my 2nd time around too. Try a nice warm bath. 


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Point is I know the risk is minuscule tiny probably not worth talking about I probably haven't even ovulated or anything but argh ! Also now I've done it and I know I'm unprotected I kind of want to keep doing it to see what happens? Have I lost my mind? I know the bleeding is serious but it only becomes a real problem at delivery and they will give me clotting transfusions before hand. Omg I'm such a mess right now.

You haven't lost your mind! I think how you are feeling is completely normal. But since I'm always one to err on the side of caution, I beg you to wait until you get the go ahead to TTC from a dr. I just don't want you to go through another loss or bleed :hugs:.


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> No loss this week stayed the same my husband who I cook for we eat the same except me considerably less had loss weight again despite him eating chocolate bars 3 sugars in his coffees crisps buiscuits I want to bang my head against a wall.

Men always lose faster! And the weight that falls off quick in the beginning is always water weight. The good news is that any loss you have at this point will be fat loss. It's stressful but you can do it. :)


breakingdawn said:


> Ladies, I am taking a little break. Had a pretty big fight with husband last night because it seems like every month we go through this and I have to try and try and try to get him to put fourth effort into TTC and I just don't think he is on the same page. I have given up TTC at this time. I have had a really hard night and am pretty upset this morning. I will check in as I can.

:( sorry DH is not on board. I'm sure he will come around. I agree with the other ladies that some guys feel pressured. Fighting isn't a great way to get him in the mood either. If he comes around maybe do what corn suggested and wear something extra "special" and make it about love making instead of baby making. Give it time, it'll happen :hugs:


lenorajoy said:


> You ladies have no idea who I am, but I've been stalking this thread for weeks and I've read pretty far back to get an idea of each of your stories. I just had to break my silence to say this:
> 
> Amber, if there's anything you're not, it's crazy. I know everyone here will tell you the same and they know you so much better than I do. I can't blame you for not giving up because I can't imagine I could bring myself to give up either. Well done on the weight loss and keep it up! I know it can be frustrating after a while when the scale doesn't show the results you're looking for, especially when your OH has no trouble with it!
> 
> Congratulations on passing the one year mark with this thread! I've read several months of it and I love how much you all care for each other, very much like family even though everyone lives so very far apart. It's truly inspiring. <3
> 
> I don't have a long or complicated story with my ttc journey as I haven't truly started it yet. As long as DH hasn't changed his mind (you know how men are...), we are planning on starting this journey this month ttc #1. I had Mirena for a full 5 years as we wanted to wait 5 years to adjust to married life and buy a house before we started a family. We just moved into our first house at the end of April, so the time has finally come! I've been off Mirena since September and my cycles have finally regulated and are usually the standard 28 days, give or take a day. I won't be tracking bbt as I think it will just stress me out, just watching out for ewcm. I don't really have a lot of ovulation symptoms, but cm has given me a pretty good idea of when I ovulate. I'm only on CD 9 right now, so we're just about to come up on my fertile window.
> 
> I hope I can join you all in this journey and in supporting each of you, regardless of where you are in your journey!

Welcome! :hi: Glad you're joining us, good luck this cycle! Looks like you've planned everything quite well. Excited for you!


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Mine is to dtd a couple of times before my fertile period to keep him thinking about it ;) then up the ante around ovulation then taper it off after ovulation then growl at him if he comes near me the 5 days before my period is due and I'm testing frantically hahahaha

Almost woke the baby laughing at this :laugh2:. That was me to the T!


AFM- this is my last week off work. I'm a little worried though... I have written my boss a couple times and he has not written back. I basically told him I have to work from home because of the baby not taking a bottle. I already worked from home 3 days a week before this so what's two extra days? Anyway... Would be disappointing if he's not on board... Because then I have no choice than to quit. Ugh I can't afford to not have a job. Wish me luck...


----------



## pinkpassion

Just had my weekly appointment. I left feeling defeated. My c-section date was moved to this Friday (yes, 3 days from now). And it's Friday the 13th!! I'm not "devastated" but pretty upset. I know all that matters in she's here healthy and safe. And I'll be thankful for that for sure. But I've spent the last several months working my butt off to prepare for this vbac and now, well now it's a dashed dream. I'm still not dilated and only about 25% effaced. She said the head is no where near being engaged and her heart rate worried her a bit (140's with sudden dips but it came back up quickly) so she's ready to just get her out. I had a meltdown in the office and then on the way home. She will give me a sweep on Thursday morning 24 hours before the surgery to give me one last chance but it's not looking hopeful. I desperately pleaded for a foley bulb induction with arom and possibly low dose pit. She really got heart to heart with me and point blank said it's not a good idea. With all my body has been through, all the d&c's, the emergency c-section, my losses, that I need to just trust her that this is better for both of us at this point. I do trust her and I would never risk my baby's life after all we've been through and everything.. I'm so thankful just to carry a baby again and that I'm going to meet her in 3 short days but I thought I had 13 more days and I'm terrified. I just need to wrap my head around it and I'll be ok. Ladies please pray that if it's meant to happen vaginally that my sweep will work or I'll magically go into labor in the next few Das!

I'm so sorry I haven't been commenting on everyones posts. I've been way too self absorbed and I'm sorry! I love you all and am thankful for all of your support. Please send me encouragement I just really need it!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh wow pink :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so sorry Pink I know you are devastated :( :hugs: If she's worried about the heart rate then moving up your c section makes since. Baby may be sitting on the cord or something. The most important thing is that you and baby are safe. I think the foley bulb will only work if you are already dialated a bit? I had that this time. What about the cervix softening cream? I'm sure she doesn't want to take any risks and has your best interest at heart. 
On the positive side, having a planned c section means not having to go through painful labor or labor and end up with a emergency c section. You would be in a better situation this time and you are healthier this time and recovery should be easier. Also you get to meet that precious girl in three days. Trying to find the silver lining :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I know you have worked so hard for a vbac so it's ok to melt down. You are amazing and strong! Just the fact that you are 39weeks and have been so healthy and done so much, mowing ur lawn, scrubbing floors, painting furniture, sewing up a storm, freezing meals.... you deserve an award, or at least a big bowl of ice cream ;)


----------



## busytulip

Pink :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Corn I love wrapping. Good luck getting the hang of things :)

Disney I hope you hear back from your boss soon and that it's good news


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies. I don't ever want to sound ungrateful... I have been through so much to finally be adding to our family and I am thankful for that. Just a bit of a shock I suppose!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink I'm so sorry you might not get your vbac! :hugs:

I'll be praying your body will cooperate and you'll still get your chance. I second everything corn said. Have some more ice cream!:haha:And focus on the fact that either way, you get to meet your baby very soon!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink :hugs: hun I think when that baby girl is ready she will come. That's my opinion. Alot of dr.S just want to do c sections now.
Luv I'm sorry you are bummed. But.. she will be here soon &#9825;and you can kiss her and spank her!

Hi lenora!! 

Breaking.. here's for our dh'S :trouble: you can borrow my super sexy get up if you would like. Dh'S can't resist :flasher: 
:rofl: :rofl:
Ok ok.. so you aren't aloud to use opk anymore after the 1st is positive, you stay too bumbed out and that's not good. (You bd around the right time.) So I will use the bat on you if you do this to yourself again :trouble: 

I hope all my luvs are having a great day. 
Got to get back to work 5stars is alone at our "bat factory" . :rofl:
It's been a busy month, sales have been through the roof. 

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink, from someone who has truly been in your exact position just take-a-deep-breath, breathe give yourself a moment to absorb this information then sit and think about the fact you're meeting your baby In a couple of days get everything planned and prepared get a few meals cooked and frozen get in some new activities or toys for your little one from the baby do all the lovely things you can when a birth is planned. Any birth is slightly terrifying we don't do it for fun now do we ?! Lol. It's your turn to hold your beautiful baby now after your loses and heartache this is it be emotional feel how you need to feel tell your daughter and your angel babies this won't change how you feel about them and get ready to meet baby. I'm emotional for you! Xxxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Pink, from someone who has truly been in your exact position just take-a-deep-breath, breathe give yourself a moment to absorb this information then sit and think about the fact you're meeting your baby In a couple of days get everything planned and prepared get a few meals cooked and frozen get in some new activities or toys for your little one from the baby do all the lovely things you can when a birth is planned. Any birth is slightly terrifying we don't do it for fun now do we ?! Lol. It's your turn to hold your beautiful baby now after your loses and heartache this is it be emotional feel how you need to feel tell your daughter and your angel babies this won't change how you feel about them and get ready to meet baby. I'm emotional for you! Xxxxxx

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

I needed this. Thank you!!!

You ladies know exactly what I need which is why I come here!! Thank you all!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Also, welcome lenora!! So nice to have you! I hope your journey to #1 is quick and uneventful. I'm cheering you on!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Oh so much to comment on! 

Pink: I have no idea what you are going through but I can only imagine. Just focus on the fact your little girl will be here in 3 days. Don't worry about it being Friday the 13th. I always found it to be a lucky day. My favorite number is 13. I also own 2 black cats lol. 

Breaking: give him a little time. I know it is frustrating but my guy went through performance anxiety. What worked for us was my making sure he felt wanted and not like a sperm factory. I make sure we do a bit of a make out session and focus a little more on him. And make sure to seduce him throughout your cycle and not just on fertile days. 

I'm sorry for not getting to the rest but I am at work and this thread moves so quickly. Lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink so excited to meet little Elizabeth in 3 days. It'll be here before you know it :flower:.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I'm jealous ur in BC! I'm in Ottawa...nice city but long winters! Would love to live in BC :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Can I also I add I can see how that could look (as a person who has been in that exact.....) I know you all know I don't mean it in a way that could be anything other than "you aren't alone" but I feel it looks bad so I have to clarify :)


----------



## Aayla

BC is awesome. Expensive in the lower mainland but beautiful. We have gorgeous weather right now.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

No wonder I'm so up and down it looks like I still have a little Hcg left in my system which is crazy because it was this faint 2-3 weeks ago and my Hcg blood level was 90. Ahh it doesn't even show up lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber :hugs: I know what you meant it's totally fine!! :)

I'm sorry you're still getting faints.. I had faint tests until 6 weeks after my last loss!! It hovered at under 20 for a few weeks :( it was torturous!!!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ahh did you It's seven weeks now. I just didn't expect it, I would be furious if I was ttc but I actually feel quite justified in feeling so hormonal lol it's odd though isn't it latest I've ever had faints was 3 weeks after loss.


----------



## Aayla

So hubby came home from work and immediately told me he was too tired for snoo snoo (our nickname for it lol ). So I asked him if I could just ride him home and he laughed and said sure. He was just too tired to do much work for it. :rofl: 
I refuse to have a day so close to my O day missed. :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

So I rung the hospital and my level was 22 on May the 4th so it's looking like left over hormone. The tests I have are 25's so it's mad it showed up a whole week later because blood serum levels are higher than urine usually aren't they? Anyway our unintentional unprotected sex was April 7th and last Sunday so there's no way this is anything new. It's just messing around and being difficult lol. They said to re test in a week so that is what I shall do :) bodies eh? Muffin dear..... The bat?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla that's too funny! Hehehehe.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies....

Welcome Lenorjay :hi:

Amber hang in there hun and no you have not lost your mind, I would have mixed feelings also :hugs:

Breaking I understand the struggle with dh, we had those issues in the beginning and then I just stop telling him about O day

Disney I know it can be hard leaving the little one....we are trying to save now because I wan to take a year off after we have this one

Pink I am so sorry you are having to deal with moving your day up....I really hope she decides to come today or tomorrow :hugs:


Hi Busy and Pato hope you ladies are doing wonderful

Flarmy how is everyone doing

Hey my little luv muffin sorry I left you alone at the bat factory yesterday lol...I went to check on the puppies lol:rofl:

Hope everyone is doing wonderful, sorry is I left anyone out....so hard to keep up when you go away for a day or two

AFM: I saw my fertility dr yesterday and I will just give you guys the short version....needless to say she pissed me off but I won't even get into that part
I will start taking Follistim at 150 mg next cycle...yes very high dose because as she bluntly stated im 40, with one tube (smh) ok yea got it but anywho....My hubby will give me shots for 5 days starting on day 3 of my cycle and then of course the trigger shot after the ultrasound to see if my follicles are mature...I am praying that this works the first try because I don't know how many times I can stand to take shots in my stomach for 5 days straight...has anyone had any experience with this or know anyone that has??

Oh well this post is long enough lol hope everyone have a great day!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aayla.. omgoodness :rofl: that's all I have to say dear.. I love it..I'm crying :rofl:

Amber & 5stars. .. :trouble:
You can borrow it today :haha: 

Pink how are you love? 
Just remember you can always refuse the cection if you feel she will come on her own. Don't be pressured into anything. That's not set in stone :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney.. I sure hope your boss cooperates luv, it seems like no big deal if you already work 3 days at home, I mean if you can do it that way why not?? So if he doesn't cooperate /write you back I'm on the way :trouble: .. 
maybe he could just let you come in a day aweek or something and you could pump just for the day? Maybe? He may possible need you in the office certain # of hours for employee/paperwork reasons. 

However I sure hope it works out for you darlin. Having to leave sweet baby Is no fun :(


----------



## 5starsplus1

muffinbabes4 said:


> Aayla.. omgoodness :rofl: that's all I have to say dear.. I love it..I'm crying :rofl:
> 
> Amber & 5stars. .. :trouble:
> You can borrow it today :haha:
> 
> Pink how are you love?
> Just remember you can always refuse the cection if you feel she will come on her own. Don't be pressured into anything. That's not set in stone :hugs:

Thanks luv muffin....what would I do without you lol...ur my #1fan :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I don't even know where to begin. 

So today my iron is 87 they've upped my meds. I've had lots of phone calls between my doctor and hospital. So I spoke to hospital and said I'm worried about this positive test. Because I took a 10mlu one roughly 2 weeks ago that was negative I took it apart dried it out and could *maybe* see a grey indent line maybe so negative. Last night I dipped the 25mlu ones no hold lots to drink and faint faint faint positive. I rung the hospital and they said take a test again in a week but I'm "probably not pregnant" ok so I'm relieved phew. 

So my doctor rings me up to give me an appointment to get my vitals checked tomorrow and first thing he says is "oh I just spoke to the hospital I hear you have some news" me "what no?" Him "the pregnancy" ummmm what?!?!?!? 

The hospital told him they think I'm pregnant? Grrrr. So it's 2pm I've had lots to eat and drink I've owed lots but hubby gets me a frer and with no hold I pee in it and it's positive. Faint but there you dontbhavento squint. Which is odd because I had a negative 10mlu two weeks ago. 

I do t see how this can be anything other than residual hormone tbh but at the same time why the neg and now pos?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The frer not fmu or anything no hold. I don't know what to think l.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh my goodness amber , all you can do is check levels and see f they rise , maybe this is just meant to be this way! Wow!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber..I mean that looks like a test of like 11dpo or 12 ? I mean I know levels are always different, but when was the last time you bd? Was it around 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Aayla

hmmm. wow amber. I'm at a loss too. Maybe splurge on a digi with weeks. while not a good indicator of progression really they are way less sensitive. Frer's can be as low as 6 miu but are usually in the 10-25 range. So maybe getting something that requires 50 or more would help to see where your levels are now. They were 22 a week ago. Or get more bloods taken. If they are higher than 22 then you know it's a new pregnancy.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

April 8th I've read read sperm can live up to two weeks in the tube which doesn't get affected by any uterine bleeding then it can take up to two weeks to implant then here we are umm 6/7 days later. It's not feesable surely. I need to write it down. I'm quite sure this isn't pregnancy it must be left over right?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Doctors in the U.K. Are crap they said just test again in a week of it's still positive well do tests. I'll use the other frer with fmu.


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's right because if you are amber.. the frer will progress . I'm sure you would see progression tomorrow especially if today is a no hold diluted test. Wow! I can't wait to see that frer tomorrow! 
:hugs: &#9825;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla I did I took a 25miu last night and it's faint positive it shouldn't be because a blood result off 22 wouldn't show up on a urine test of 25. Urgh it's a waiting game and I don't think I'm pregnant I just think my body is being weird.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

yes muffin that's what I will do cx


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh my goodness Amber! I imagine you're not sure what to feel right now. I'm not sure what to cross my fingers for, but we're all anxious to see tomorrow's test at this point!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Denial is what I feel. I don't think this is anything other than hormones being crazy. I was happy to ignore the test until the doctor said that then it just set off my brain thinking what the heck?! I'm 4/5 weeks post sex it's just cant be.


----------



## lenorajoy

Bodies are known to do very strange things when they've been through a lot, so it's possible you're not pregnant, especially considering it's been such a short time since unprotected sex. Then again, I've never heard of rising hcg without a pregnancy, so who knows?

Either way, it must be putting more stress on you on top of everything else, and for that I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here's a timeline of it makes any sense. I would so so amazed and trilled to be given a baby but there's health issues so of course it would be scary. I'm not feeling much I'm just going to wait until morning and see what frer says.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lenorajoy

It doesn't seem impossible to me, but probably not highly likely. That could explain the most recent bleed, though.

That's the most insane part of ttc and the tww. So many things could be explained by other factors, like your hcg being 22 at your last bleed being written off as leftover hcg. So many pregnancy symptoms could be from something else entirely (most often your diet, ovulation, or PMS). Too bad women didn't come in with built-in pregnancy detectors that alert you as soon as conception or implantation occurs. Maybe a beeper or a text message. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber :hugs:

ladies- sorry I'm reading (welcome lenora) I've just not been feeling well and promise to try and reply soon


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars :hugs: they really have a way with words don't they? So your 40, with one tube?! Janet Jacksons pregnant at 50...40 is nothing these days. Excited for you! It's happening!!

Amber I'm so sorry :( it's a cruel thing to play with your emotions this way. Is it possible that a 25 miu test would have a faint line with less than 25, and a bold line if it's 25 or higher? Maybe because of the twin pregnancy your body is holding onto more hormones than usual? I guess waiting and getting bloods again would give more answers :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Cornfieldland said:


> 5stars :hugs: they really have a way with words don't they? So your 40, with one tube?! Janet Jacksons pregnant at 50...40 is nothing these days. Excited for you! It's happening!!
> 
> Amber I'm so sorry :( it's a cruel thing to play with your emotions this way. Is it possible that a 25 miu test would have a faint line with less than 25, and a bold line if it's 25 or higher? Maybe because of the twin pregnancy your body is holding onto more hormones than usual? I guess waiting and getting bloods again would give more answers :hugs:

Thanks Corn, I was really upset but Im glad I just had a moment to sit, process everything and just calm down...like the nurse told me, this is a high dose of meds and my body needs to be stress free when I start it....so the next couple of weeks ima try to just relax and not think about how rude she was....
do you know anything about these shots????


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies I think it's far fetched and impossible and in100% believe it's leftover I started spotting again just orange 2 days ago and this evening and the last hours it's take a turn into painful cramping and bright red bleeding. This is very classic of what my body does before a big bleed I really hope im wrong. Our two nights away starts tomorrow so of course it would kick off. Excuse me but I'm so sick of this shit.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber why?! :( I'm sorry I hope it doesn't turn into a bleed!! 

5stars I know nothing if shots, I've heard if others doing it with success. It's not fun though! Just remember the prize at the end, it's all worth it!


----------



## pinkpassion

5stars, I don't have any experience with those shots either. But I think you are on the right track and so glad they will be monitoring everything with ultrasound and trigger!!!

Amber, I don't know what to think of your test. I also know those 25miu cheapies can and will pick up a lower level hormone. My frer was positive this time the day before I had bloodwork and the day I had the bloodwork came back at 12. So the day before that must have been like 8 or something. I know my dr said it can take sometimes up to 12 weeks for the body to clean itself of any minuscule piece of tissue that could be secreting hcg and that's sometimes why it takes so long for the tests to return to negative. Possibly with all the bleeding you keep having your body is trying to rid itself of anything left over? I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. It's inhumane, torturous, and cruel!!! I hate it for you and it makes me angry. I hated waiting 6 weeks I know you are over that and can't seem to catch a break!! I thought you had just posted recently about dtd?? Is that true? Maybe like a week or 10 days ago? If so it could definitely be the start of something fresh!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

AHHHH F^&*(@&*()$&@*( ... I had such a long post typed out and my DAMN computer just shut down on me !!!!! :trouble:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink I'm sorry luv, but I almost fell out my chair reading that potty mouth of yours :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey pink waiting for the hospital to ring me back I'm hoping it settles down I've just let the ward know about me because of how quickly things go bad and with a hb count of 87 I can't afford to bleed. Really do think it's left over Hcg I really do. Sunday was the last time we dtd since April 7th there's no way that's like 3 days ago. It's good to know the Hcg gets picked up that low thanks for sharing your experience. I'm getting cramps and the bleeding is light but it was gone so this is a worsening. I'm sick and tired of it is how I feel my hubby has booked us two nights away from tomorrow and has surprises and things planned that he's done with the hotel and I can't see me ending up back in and missing it all &#55357;&#56877; Sorry for selfish posting ladies and fla get well soon have you tested? Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh no pink!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yes flarmy have you tested?


----------



## FLArmyWife

it was a neg test on.. oh gosh I think I tested Monday.. :shrug: I don't even remember..:dohh:


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars, sorry the dr was so rude! That's terrible bedside manner. Either way I hope it works the first time too, I sure wouldn't want a bunch of shots either! 

Muffin thank you for your input! Still haven't heard back from him. I'd do one day a week at work if she'd take a bottle... But she still doesn't. Been practicing with pacifiers lately and it's like she doesn't know what to do with them. I'll stick one in her mouth and she will hold it with this hilarious look on her face and then spit it out. Same goes with bottles. She doesn't know to suck. 

Amber, praying this is not the start of another bleed so that you can enjoy your getaway with the hubs. So stressful! :(

FLArmy hope you feel better soon!

Pink any contractions?

Not meaning to leave anyone out, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney when I went back to work I remember having a week of frustration and crying because they wouldn't take the bottle. My boys would only take nuk nipples. I had to work 3, 12hr days back then. It was hard, this time I won't have to do that, but I'll have to find someone to watch him part time on a rotational schedule when I finally go back. I'm actually getting paid more to be home then I will when I go back...crazy! We will have no money when I go back to work and have to pay a daycare.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Argh! I just about manage to catch up every morning and then I end up having no time!!! 

FLArmy - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. I'm assuming the BFN was a bit of a relief for you though.

Amber - I'm so sorry. Your body seriously needs the bat... It would hurt but maybe it will finally start behaving. I can't believe how much HCG you have left over after so long. My HCG was 24 at 10 DPO and I want to say your FRER looks similar to mine at 11 DPO. I hope you don't start bleeding love. 

Pink - I have few words considering I've never been through labor before but I do know that you worked your butt off to get ready for this labor. Having the rug pulled from under you cannot feel good. The good thing is - you're meeting baby girl in just two days. The most important thing is for both of you to be healthy. I can totally commiserate about the disappointment though so take time and be emotional but with a glimmer of excitement...

5Stars - I'm sorry the meds are making you feel whacky. Hopefully your body adjusts soon. 

Lenora - Welcome!!! We don't bite too often but Muffin does use the bat sparingly :) I was you 13 months ago, just starting on the TTC without a clue. This website was sooo helpful. Once I found this thread though, I was hooked :)

Ok, I know I joined last June. I remember posting my very first post on another thread and nearly getting my head bitten off. Then I posted here and everyone was just so amazing. Thank you, FLArmy, for creating this thread!

AFM: I passed my glucose test and my platelets look good. My blood test did show low hemoglobin so I'm anemic.... I'm already on Folic Acid, B12 and Iron... I have my routine OB appointment tonight so we'll see what the suggestion is... In other news pup is recovering although he still has a lot of swelling. Work has been kicking my behind... DH is better, he was in a 24 hour funk... I'm so so tired... Swelling started this week and my back is absolutely killing me most evenings.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> Argh! I just about manage to catch up every morning and then I end up having no time!!!
> 
> FLArmy - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. I'm assuming the BFN was a bit of a relief for you though.
> 
> Amber - I'm so sorry. Your body seriously needs the bat... It would hurt but maybe it will finally start behaving. I can't believe how much HCG you have left over after so long. My HCG was 24 at 10 DPO and I want to say your FRER looks similar to mine at 11 DPO. I hope you don't start bleeding love.
> 
> Pink - I have few words considering I've never been through labor before but I do know that you worked your butt off to get ready for this labor. Having the rug pulled from under you cannot feel good. The good thing is - you're meeting baby girl in just two days. The most important thing is for both of you to be healthy. I can totally commiserate about the disappointment though so take time and be emotional but with a glimmer of excitement...
> 
> 5Stars - I'm sorry the meds are making you feel whacky. Hopefully your body adjusts soon.
> 
> Lenora - Welcome!!! We don't bite too often but Muffin does use the bat sparingly :) I was you 13 months ago, just starting on the TTC without a clue. This website was sooo helpful. Once I found this thread though, I was hooked :)
> 
> Ok, I know I joined last June. I remember posting my very first post on another thread and nearly getting my head bitten off. Then I posted here and everyone was just so amazing. Thank you, FLArmy, for creating this thread!
> 
> AFM: I passed my glucose test and my platelets look good. My blood test did show low hemoglobin so I'm anemic.... I'm already on Folic Acid, B12 and Iron... I have my routine OB appointment tonight so we'll see what the suggestion is... In other news pup is recovering although he still has a lot of swelling. Work has been kicking my behind... DH is better, he was in a 24 hour funk... I'm so so tired... Swelling started this week and my back is absolutely killing me most evenings.

????? I haven't started any meds yet hun


----------



## Mrs. MB

5Stars - I obviously did some selective reading there... you said "it's a high dose of meds and my body needs to be stress free when I start it" and I read "it's a high dose of meds and my body needs to be stress free." I'm sorry.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars I'm sorry I spoke over you there. Urgh doctors aren't well known for their social skills are they eh? My mum was 43 having her last and would have had another at 45 if her health allowed it I've looked after women up to the age of 55 having their family and the discrimination older mums faced pissed me off so much I did a whole dissertation on it. I think my point is she had no right to bring up your age I'm 29 and you are in a much better situation to be pregnant than I am, I'm struggling to express myself eloquently, screw her! It's your choice your life your body and she is merely there to advise based on risk which by the way is so subjective it's unreal and to facilitate your choices. Be armed next time when she starts with all that just start saying things like "you have brown hair, you have glasses, you're rude" then when she is perplexed just apologise and state that you thought you were playing a game where you point things out about each other?! I'm kidding of course but maybe think it hahahaha. X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB I'd take the bat id be happy to lol. The bleeding has almost stopped the pains have died down I've everything crossed it was just a moment. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs Mb Oh my goodness you must be feeling like utter poop you poor dear your body could do with a bit of a batting too. Maybe we could meet up and help eachother out eh? Big hugs xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mrs. MB said:


> 5Stars - I obviously did some selective reading there... you said "it's a high dose of meds and my body needs to be stress free when I start it" and I read "it's a high dose of meds and my body needs to be stress free." I'm sorry.

It's ok hun...we tend to read fast when we are trying to catch up....this thread moves swiftly lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Disney I really hope you can work for
Home full time I can't believe he hasn't got back to you it's a big deal. That's so cute I can picture her with those big eyes looking at you perplexed with a bottle hanging out of her mouth hehe


----------



## 5starsplus1

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5 stars I'm sorry I spoke over you there. Urgh doctors aren't well known for their social skills are they eh? My mum was 43 having her last and would have had another at 45 if her health allowed it I've looked after women up to the age of 55 having their family and the discrimination older mums faced pissed me off so much I did a whole dissertation on it. I think my point is she had no right to bring up your age I'm 29 and you are in a much better situation to be pregnant than I am, I'm struggling to express myself eloquently, screw her! It's your choice your life your body and she is merely there to advise based on risk which by the way is so subjective it's unreal and to facilitate your choices. Be armed next time when she starts with all that just start saying things like "you have brown hair, you have glasses, you're rude" then when she is perplexed just apologise and state that you thought you were playing a game where you point things out about each other?! I'm kidding of course but maybe think it hahahaha. X

Omg omg....Amber you are hilarious lol....this was too funny...I was really laughing out loud ( the end....the game of course lol) I may really try that lol....but yes she was very very inconsiderate of my feelings and I'm sure she sees many ladies that are older than I am and have different problems but still have successful IUI's.....I really don't know what could have been wrong with her...maybe it was the 15,000 she would get paid for IVF over the $1,500-$2,000 for the IUI...this is my conclusion


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber love the game of obvious facts lol! Why to doctors do that? ! Like we don't know that. Thank you captain obvious! Once ur over 35 ur concidered elderly in the ttc world and they don't all have bedside manner. It's like I'm paying u to help me not state facts.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ahh ladies the fact you are even paying for the pleasure is just so shocking, shocking that they wouldn't try harder to be nice I mean to keep your custom! I'm glad you had a giggle haha.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber and 5Stars - DH and I were watching an episode of that show "Catastrophe" yesterday and I couldn't believe how rude and obnoxious the doctor and clinic were. Don't know if you've seen it but it sounds like your doctors are taking a page out of that play book for sure... 

Rude and disrespectful doctors coming to a clinic near you! Not just for TV comedies anymore


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - when my daughter wouldn't take the bottle I'd have other people try and give it to her and eventually she ended up taking one from my husband and then my dad and afterwards she didn't have any problem with one.

pink - i'm so sorry that things aren't going as planned for you. But you're meeting your baby girl in 2 days! No matter how she gets here, you will love her just as much and after all of your losses, you deserve this baby. All that matters is she will be in your arms safe and sound 

flarmy - when are you testing again?


----------



## ashleyg

Omg i am so ready for baby boy to be here. Last night and this afternoon I've been getting random contractions that just fizzle out and do nothing. I was SO uncomfortable last night...I kept getting in and out of bed and pacing around the bedroom trying to feel some sort of relief. My stomach and back were tight and hard all night long. Dr. said that if I were to go into labor now they wouldn't stop it...but I don't want to go to labor & delivery for these...they are painful off and on but not consistent. Ugh :nope:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I did the other test I really hoped with no hold and drinking normally it would be loads fainter but I think it's just the same ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ashleyg

amber those look like pretty decent lines. when are you going to get bloodwork done?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

They said if they aren't negative by next weds they'd do blood work. The dried one is on the bottom and wet new one on top with all the red and bit of black above it FYI.


----------



## ashleyg

That's crazy amber! I am curious to know what is going on


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh my goodness you're so early for all these contractions :( I'm sorry you're having so much pain and sleeplessness Ashley. Try to take it easy when you can. 

As for the tests like pink said I could have them like this for 5 more weeks it's odd but then I haven't been normal so far this last year have I? Lol xx


----------



## ashleyg

I know! I just want to know what is happening lol. Dr. said once I hit 35 weeks (and I'm 35w 2d now) they wouldn't stop labor if it started so I'm just kind of waiting to see what's going to happen. So far nothing has come of any of it :( 

Lol amber! Well I hope you can get some sort of answer! Id go crazy not knowing


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm quite sure I know the answer and I was just hoping the second frer would show it. That's why I'm not bothered because it's clearly my body takin it's time. 

Good luck when it does happen :) it's lovely you're back on here x


----------



## ashleyg

well we are all here for you to vent about it or talk. Whatever you need :hugs:

If it ever does happen lol! Hopefully I don't feel like this the rest of the time :(

aw I'm glad when I can get back on here. it's just hard when my daughter is always trying to mess with my laptop or demands that I hold her lol


----------



## Aayla

Not sure if it's just me or my computer but the top one looks a tad darker. Not to freak you out or anything. They say some can be more fertile after a mc so I suppose anything is possible. My hcg hung on though. I dropped from 365 to 32 in 5 days (did beta on sunday when I went to the hospital and then friday to confirm) but my tests were positive for over a month. It's like the last little bit just didn't want to go.


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree Amber the top one definitely looks darker :/ 

Ashley, I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. I feel like that's around the same time I was pretty uncomfortable with cramps and contractions and pressure. and it's been off and on since! And still no change for me :( so hopefully you'll be ok!!!! And if not just know little man will be ok!

flarmy, glad your test was negative!!!

5stars, stay positive and stress free!!! :) Can't wait for you to start your meds and get this going!!

Mrs. MB OMG lady, almost 3rd tri!!!!!! We will be seeing so many babies soon!!!! CRAZY!!!! Glad your tests came back good!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok I'm going to try again at my uber long post from earlier :( (still cursing this darn computer)

I had my pre-assessment at the hospital today. it was quite odd. Signing up to have my baby cut out of me is just an unnatural feeling!! O well! Anyway, not sure if it is like this everywhere but they literally went over this huge long list of what I can/can't do, what I can/can't eat, even shower regimen for the next 2 days.. it's insane.. seriously hysterical actually.
Apparently I have to shower tomorrow night between the hours of 9-11 pm, air dry for 30 minutes (because the towel might be too dirty), then proceed to wipe myself with a set of 6 antibacterial wipes they've given me in a special manner (literally lists out like this: cloth 1: wipe abdomen and chest moving from bottom of abdomen up to the neckline of the chest. and so on and each direction is extremely specific like one of them lets say cloth 5: Starting with your left leg wipe downwards from the top of the thigh down to the toes, paying careful attention to thoroughly wiping behind the knee (seriously?!) and my absolute favorite one is cloth 6: Wipe buttocks from left to right :rofl: seriously?! like, because wiping from right to left may cause an issue :haha:.. I couldn't contain myself and the nurse was just staring at me and was like "this is serious, you need to follow these closely" .. WEIRD!!!! Then they instructed me to wear clean pajamas and sleep in a clean bed (ha, like I sleep in a dirt hut :rofl:) and then in the morning "30 minutes before leaving for the hospital" I have to do the wipes procedure all over again!!! :saywhat:

So, that was my adventure from the day..
I also went to the chiropractor for an awesome adjustment and another deep tissue prenatal massage with accupressure on the labor points.. so far nothing :haha: not that I was expecting anything!!! But you never know!!!

I've pretty much come to terms with the c-section. Still anxious for it but I'm excited to meet this little girl!!!! I guess it's just because I've worked so hard to do everything right to make my vbac a success and I honestly didn't see this coming. I honestly thought I'd have a successful vbac and never even considered that I'd actually get this far with preparing for a rcs!! So it's kind of sad, but I'm so thankful for this little one and I will do anything to make sure she makes it into this world safely and soundly!!!! Thanks for all the support ladies !!! Love y'all!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I know I hope it doesn't continue like this for weeks! I just want to either have him already or get these to stop lol. I'm still debating about trying to induce labor when I hit 37 weeks. I feel like I'm more tempted to now because I'm so uncomfortable already. 

And LOL what the heck with those instructions?! I never had to do any of that with my c section!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I didn't either but obviously my first was emergency.. was your first an elective??

Good luck on trying to induce, I've been trying EVERYTHING lol!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah it was a planned section. But I never even had any real contractions in the weeks leading up to it. Definitely not like I've been having recently! So I have no idea what's going on. 

Only thing that sucks about labor coming randomly if I induce is that I might not get my dr to do my section this time.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: wow...just wow. I would wipe right to left and tell them just to F with them. :rofl: Tell them it is unatural for you to go left to right. or you forgot and started with your right hand. :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Well damn. Negative opk today. I was hoping my cycle went back to pre-pregnancy cycles. I onky have one left and can't afford to buy more. I have enough for a couple of dollar store ones. 

I am using the CB digi with smiley and I always look at the lines after and I know they don't mean the same as other tests as these test differently but today was almost white with no second line. The last 2 seemed to get darker. Likely means nothing of course. I do hope I get it tomorrow. 

It is also possible I could miss the surge. But I have ovulated as late as cd 19. This also why I am temping. Only the temp spike will confirm and my temp seems to be slowly inching upwards.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink what?!

Just what?! What the even heck? Lol

It's normal to have some bacteria goodness I mean I get they want to lower your risk of infection but what next will they expect you to not eat for 7 days in case you get a bug shave your head rinse your mouth with bleach lol. I'm sorry your option has been taken away from you I still personally haven't got over not having my vbac and yes all the reasons like safe baby OF COURSE comes before any feeling of wanting a vbac but I dunno what I'm trying to say really I know one thing your baby girl is going to be here tomorrow!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I've held onto my wee hubby is just going to grab me a frer and a digital I fully expect the digit to be neg and think it's a good idea because I'll know for sure it isn't rising then and I've got the frer for reference then I'm looking forward doing them seeing the "not pregnant" to be honest because for my mind that will be good. I'm not saying that if we were accidentally miraculously pregnant we wouldn't be thrilled / terrified but that's just not the case here.


----------



## ashleyg

Amber we are here for you no matter what it says :hugs: at least you'll have a piece of mind


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh still getting contractions tonight. Had a few painful ones but they're still pretty irregular. I just want something to happen or for them to stop!! :(


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

We are so relieved ! Just saw my doctor for 40 mins and he BEGGED me to not risk another pregnancy. Like actually pleaded with me. He made some very real points like the fact even if they get me through delivery it's the postnatal period for me where the danger is and with a full term baby placenta site he really didn't think my chances of surviving it are very good :wacko: so hubby actually spoke out and agreed and told me for the first time that he can't ever go through this ever again he still bursts into tears when he thinks about it so he booked in for the snip. We are both relieved and really sad but also we need to take control of this we can't go on forever being terrified xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Would help if I attached this lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley are you dehydrated or having any urinary issues that could be causing your uterus to be irritable ? Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh amber :hugs: try to have a great weekend and happy early birthday!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks FLA I can't be too sad there's more to life and have you seen my kids? Hehe I'm blessed :) xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also I found out the meds I'm on cause water retention and weight gain lol! I'm so looking forward to my birthday long weekend I'm going to be gone until probably Sunday oh wait no pink! I'll sneakily pop in ladies! Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- if you'd like one of us could keep you updated in FB messenger and let you know how things go so that you don't have to spend too much time trying to skim the thread while gone


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm so sad for you. Your life is what's important, and if your doctors that concerned it must be serious. Your husband and family love you so so much! I'm so happy you have them to support you. I hope you and your husband can have a nice weekend together without drama. Xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I can't believe it's been a year! This thread has been a great support! Thank you for starting it :)

:hugs:



busytulip said:


> FLArmy I'm so thankful for the open and loving environment you created here. :hugs:

:hugs: I am thankful to have such open and loving people join to create this environment



ashleyg said:


> Ugh I am only 35 weeks and my hips & lady parts are killing me! I don't know how I can do this for 4 more weeks:nope: I was never in this much pain with my daughter!

Ashley, do you stretch at all? I stretched every night my entire pregnancy and it helped a lot. :shrug: just a thought



Cornfieldland said:


> I've been up all night with baby, very restless and fussy, had to come on the couch so my husband can sleep. Amazing how someone so small is so controlling ;)

:flower: hope you get some good rest soon



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Fla thank you :) I'm totally going to keep going I'm loving how my body feels when I'm cooking and eating delicious foods I can feel my body needs it.

:thumbup: that is what counts! being HEALTHY doesn't mean necessarily being a thing bean stock. as long as you're healthy, your vitamin levels are all well, then that is what matters :thumbup:



breakingdawn said:


> Ladies, I am taking a little break. Had a pretty big fight with husband last night because it seems like every month we go through this and I have to try and try and try to get him to put fourth effort into TTC and I just don't think he is on the same page. I have given up TTC at this time. I have had a really hard night and am pretty upset this morning. I will check in as I can.

:hugs: I'm sorry. men just don't get it sometimes



lenorajoy said:


> You ladies have no idea who I am, but I've been stalking this thread for weeks and I've read pretty far back to get an idea of each of your stories. I just had to break my silence
> Welcome! I hope you find this to be a place of support and love through your journey
> 
> 
> Congratulations on passing the one year mark with this thread! I've read several months of it and I love how much you all care for each other, very much like family even though everyone lives so very far apart. It's truly inspiring. <3
> Thank you. These ladies truly are amazing
> 
> I don't have a long or complicated story with my ttc journey as I haven't truly started it yet. As long as DH hasn't changed his mind (you know how men are...), we are planning on starting this journey this month ttc #1. I had Mirena for a full 5 years as we wanted to wait 5 years to adjust to married life and buy a house before we started a family. We just moved into our first house at the end of April, so the time has finally come! I've been off Mirena since September and my cycles have finally regulated and are usually the standard 28 days, give or take a day. I won't be tracking bbt as I think it will just stress me out, just watching out for ewcm. I don't really have a lot of ovulation symptoms, but cm has given me a pretty good idea of when I ovulate. I'm only on CD 9 right now, so we're just about to come up on my fertile window.
> 
> I hope I can join you all in this journey and in supporting each of you, regardless of where you are in your journey!

I hope your journey to a healthy little bean is short. :dust:



lenorajoy said:


> That's a great idea, Amber, thanks! I'll try to keep my ovulation and fertile dates from my hubby to keep his anxiety at a minimum. I just have a feeling it'll stress him out. Not good for ttc at all!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm so glad I came across this site and this thread. <3

I agree with the advice the girls have given. The 9 months we were trying naturally my dh didn't know when my fertile window was because it would cause him to feel "used" and some performance anxiety. Of course our 3 rounds of clomid he was clued in on everything



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- this is my last week off work. I'm a little worried though... I have written my boss a couple times and he has not written back. I basically told him I have to work from home because of the baby not taking a bottle. I already worked from home 3 days a week before this so what's two extra days? Anyway... Would be disappointing if he's not on board... Because then I have no choice than to quit. Ugh I can't afford to not have a job. Wish me luck...

I hope your boss gets back to you soon. 



Aayla said:


> So hubby came home from work and immediately told me he was too tired for snoo snoo (our nickname for it lol ). So I asked him if I could just ride him home and he laughed and said sure. He was just too tired to do much work for it. :rofl:
> I refuse to have a day so close to my O day missed. :haha:

 :haha:



5starsplus1 said:


> Flarmy how is everyone doing
> DH is busy with school and adjusting to his new schedule. Sweets is fighting some kind of sickness. He's been pale and having episodes of being clammy. He slept a lot on Tuesday and then was cranky yesterday because he was tired but fought it all day. I'm still dealing with episodes of nausea, as well as occasional lightheadedness/dizziness and yesterday had a MASSIVE headache. FX today is a feel better day. My pups are all doing well. Thank you for asking
> 
> AFM: I saw my fertility dr yesterday and I will just give you guys the short version....needless to say she pissed me off but I won't even get into that part
> I will start taking Follistim at 150 mg next cycle...yes very high dose because as she bluntly stated im 40, with one tube (smh) ok yea got it but anywho....My hubby will give me shots for 5 days starting on day 3 of my cycle and then of course the trigger shot after the ultrasound to see if my follicles are mature...I am praying that this works the first try because I don't know how many times I can stand to take shots in my stomach for 5 days straight...has anyone had any experience with this or know anyone that has??
> 
> Oh well this post is long enough lol hope everyone have a great day!!!

oh man I'm sorry they were so rude. but at least now you have a plan of attack. FX and lots of :dust: that it works first try!



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy hope you feel better soon!
> .

Thanks



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. I'm assuming the BFN was a bit of a relief for you though.
> 
> Yes mam was definitely a relief. My dh had even asked me twice the past week if I was pregnant again. I told him Monday night that I still wasn't feeling well and he asked again. I told him I'd tested twice and both negative.. so no idea what my body is doing but I'm ok with it not being pregnant :haha:
> 
> Ok, I know I joined last June. I remember posting my very first post on another thread and nearly getting my head bitten off. Then I posted here and everyone was just so amazing. Thank you, FLArmy, for creating this thread!
> awe poor girl. can't believe someone would bite your head off! so glad you found us! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I passed my glucose test and my platelets look good. My blood test did show low hemoglobin so I'm anemic.... I'm already on Folic Acid, B12 and Iron... I have my routine OB appointment tonight so we'll see what the suggestion is... In other news pup is recovering although he still has a lot of swelling. Work has been kicking my behind... DH is better, he was in a 24 hour funk... I'm so so tired... Swelling started this week and my back is absolutely killing me most evenings.

I have always been anemic so as long as your number isn't dangerously low I think you'll still be ok. They'll just have things ready incase you happen to loose a lot of blood during delivery/end up needing a section. Glad your pup is doing better. hope he mends completely soon. and so glad your dh is out of his funk. Do you try stretches? I found the cat/cow poses twice a day really helped my back. Also, make sure to wear supportive shoes. :hugs:



ashleyg said:


> flarmy - when are you testing again?

I hope not again for 3.5 years! lol. Monday I tested but it was negative. I've been on bcp for 2 months now and take it religiously so officially believe that isn't the cause for my feeling crappy



ashleyg said:


> Omg i am so ready for baby boy to be here. Last night and this afternoon I've been getting random contractions that just fizzle out and do nothing. I was SO uncomfortable last night...I kept getting in and out of bed and pacing around the bedroom trying to feel some sort of relief. My stomach and back were tight and hard all night long. Dr. said that if I were to go into labor now they wouldn't stop it...but I don't want to go to labor & delivery for these...they are painful off and on but not consistent. Ugh :nope:

:hugs: i'm sorry you're uncomfortable. Hope your little man allows you to be comfortable soon



pinkpassion said:


> flarmy, glad your test was negative!!!

:thumbup:



pinkpassion said:


> Ok I'm going to try again at my uber long post from earlier :( (still cursing this darn computer)
> 
> I had my pre-assessment at the hospital today. it was quite odd. Signing up to have my baby cut out of me is just an unnatural feeling!! O well! Anyway, not sure if it is like this everywhere but they literally went over this huge long list of what I can/can't do, what I can/can't eat, even shower regimen for the next 2 days.. it's insane.. seriously hysterical actually.
> Apparently I have to shower tomorrow night between the hours of 9-11 pm, air dry for 30 minutes (because the towel might be too dirty), then proceed to wipe myself with a set of 6 antibacterial wipes they've given me in a special manner (literally lists out like this: cloth 1: wipe abdomen and chest moving from bottom of abdomen up to the neckline of the chest. and so on and each direction is extremely specific like one of them lets say cloth 5: Starting with your left leg wipe downwards from the top of the thigh down to the toes, paying careful attention to thoroughly wiping behind the knee (seriously?!) and my absolute favorite one is cloth 6: Wipe buttocks from left to right :rofl: seriously?! like, because wiping from right to left may cause an issue :haha:.. I couldn't contain myself and the nurse was just staring at me and was like "this is serious, you need to follow these closely" .. WEIRD!!!! Then they instructed me to wear clean pajamas and sleep in a clean bed (ha, like I sleep in a dirt hut :rofl:) and then in the morning "30 minutes before leaving for the hospital" I have to do the wipes procedure all over again!!! :saywhat:
> 
> So, that was my adventure from the day..
> I also went to the chiropractor for an awesome adjustment and another deep tissue prenatal massage with accupressure on the labor points.. so far nothing :haha: not that I was expecting anything!!! But you never know!!!
> 
> I've pretty much come to terms with the c-section. Still anxious for it but I'm excited to meet this little girl!!!! I guess it's just because I've worked so hard to do everything right to make my vbac a success and I honestly didn't see this coming. I honestly thought I'd have a successful vbac and never even considered that I'd actually get this far with preparing for a rcs!! So it's kind of sad, but I'm so thankful for this little one and I will do anything to make sure she makes it into this world safely and soundly!!!! Thanks for all the support ladies !!! Love y'all!!!

WTF with those instructions?! Sounds like they want you to do part of their job by prepping yourself so they have less to do! I second the idea to tell them you did one of the steps wrong and see them fret :haha:



Aayla said:


> Well damn. Negative opk today. I was hoping my cycle went back to pre-pregnancy cycles. I onky have one left and can't afford to buy more. I have enough for a couple of dollar store ones.
> 
> I am using the CB digi with smiley and I always look at the lines after and I know they don't mean the same as other tests as these test differently but today was almost white with no second line. The last 2 seemed to get darker. Likely means nothing of course. I do hope I get it tomorrow.
> 
> It is also possible I could miss the surge. But I have ovulated as late as cd 19. This also why I am temping. Only the temp spike will confirm and my temp seems to be slowly inching upwards.

Hope you are able to track your O soon!



ashleyg said:


> Ugh still getting contractions tonight. Had a few painful ones but they're still pretty irregular. I just want something to happen or for them to stop!! :(

:( I'm sorry



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks FLA I can't be too sad there's more to life and have you seen my kids? Hehe I'm blessed :) xx

You have a beautiful family girl and they love you. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Also I found out the meds I'm on cause water retention and weight gain lol! I'm so looking forward to my birthday long weekend I'm going to be gone until probably Sunday oh wait no pink! I'll sneakily pop in ladies! Xx

OO well water retention could definitely be why you didn't see movement on the scale. FX you have a fabulous weekend.. enjoy it girl.. you deserve it


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> 5 stars I'm sorry I spoke over you there. Urgh doctors aren't well known for their social skills are they eh? My mum was 43 having her last and would have had another at 45 if her health allowed it I've looked after women up to the age of 55 having their family and the discrimination older mums faced pissed me off so much I did a whole dissertation on it. I think my point is she had no right to bring up your age I'm 29 and you are in a much better situation to be pregnant than I am, I'm struggling to express myself eloquently, screw her! It's your choice your life your body and she is merely there to advise based on risk which by the way is so subjective it's unreal and to facilitate your choices. Be armed next time when she starts with all that just start saying things like "you have brown hair, you have glasses, you're rude" then when she is perplexed just apologise and state that you thought you were playing a game where you point things out about each other?! I'm kidding of course but maybe think it hahahaha. X

This was funny as hell...I had my own monologue going on in my head when I read this... (in the voice of Steve Harvey a female version)


Spoiler
"Ok sweetie just gimme a minute here ta gets my head back in da game. Bitch I knew how ole I was fore I rolled up in here, I dont need yo ass telling me how ole I is or how many tubes I got, I knows my shit. What I need from you is to tell me what's hap'nin wid dis fabuluss body I gots goin on and whether or not Imma have a successful pregnancy and be in good health. Janet Jackson up dere havin a baby at fitty yrs ole aint nobudy shitin on her bout her age, keep dat shit to yoself and handle my bidniss dats Im paying yo ass foe...ok....Now how are you doing today sweetie


----------



## FLArmyWife

omg PATO I'm dying over here


----------



## Cornfieldland

:coolio:=D&gt; Love the attitude Pato!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Holy cow pink I had no idea all that prep went into a scheduled c section! Crazy. YAY you're having a baby tomorrow!! :happydance:

Amber, have a lovely bday celebration getaway! Hope it's lots of fun :).

Ash sorry about all the contractions. No fun :(. Stay hydrated and relax a bit hopefully that'll help. Thanks for the suggestions with the bottle. It's been my SO and my mom who've tried giving it to her and no luck. 

Aayla :dust:

Mrs MB glad all your tests came back good! Sorry about the swelling and back pain :(. At only 27 weeks I hope it doesn't get too much worse!

Pato, you are so funny! I needed that. :rofl:

FLArmy hoping today is a feel good day for you and sweets too. Must be a weird virus. Have you called his ped about his paleness and clammyness yet? They might want to see him.

AFM your guys good vibes worked, my boss called last night. He's cool with me working on an hourly basis at home until Ellie takes a bottle. He doesn't want me going back to salary until I'm able to go back out to the office though, which sucks. Also basically said that a permanent at-home position isn't an option either since it wouldn't be fair to my coworkers. Which is dumb because I'm the only one who has to commute an hour drive, and I have two kids. Everyone else lives within 15 minutes and has no kids. Maybe this is a sign that I need to look for something else, or maybe try the freelance route for a bit. But either way, I start "back" on Monday!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 5 stars I'm sorry I spoke over you there. Urgh doctors aren't well known for their social skills are they eh? My mum was 43 having her last and would have had another at 45 if her health allowed it I've looked after women up to the age of 55 having their family and the discrimination older mums faced pissed me off so much I did a whole dissertation on it. I think my point is she had no right to bring up your age I'm 29 and you are in a much better situation to be pregnant than I am, I'm struggling to express myself eloquently, screw her! It's your choice your life your body and she is merely there to advise based on risk which by the way is so subjective it's unreal and to facilitate your choices. Be armed next time when she starts with all that just start saying things like "you have brown hair, you have glasses, you're rude" then when she is perplexed just apologise and state that you thought you were playing a game where you point things out about each other?! I'm kidding of course but maybe think it hahahaha. X
> 
> This was funny as hell...I had my own monologue going on in my head when I read this... (in the voice of Steve Harvey a female version)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> "Ok sweetie just gimme a minute here ta gets my head back in da game. Bitch I knew how ole I was fore I rolled up in here, I dont need yo ass telling me how ole I is or how many tubes I got, I knows my shit. What I need from you is to tell me what's hap'nin wid dis fabuluss body I gots goin on and whether or not Imma have a successful pregnancy and be in good health. Janet Jackson up dere havin a baby at fitty yrs ole aint nobudy shitin on her bout her age, keep dat shit to yoself and handle my bidniss dats Im paying yo ass foe...ok....Now how are you doing today sweetieClick to expand...

OMG Pato this right here had me rolling at my desk :rofl::rofl::rofl: hahahahaha...every time I start to think about that apt I had with her im going to come and read this post....thanks for the laugh today lol, I really needed it :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Flarmy Im sorry you and baby still aren't feeling well...praying you guys get better soon...on the other hand im glad your puppy is doing much better....take care of yourself and little man!


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies, I've been checking in daily but not having time to respond and by the time I get home at night, I'm exhausted...and DH and DS have all the laptops and my tablet occupied....stupse.....Anyways....

Flarmy....I held my breath waiting on your test, must be a great relief for you...I hope you feel better soon. How is my baby boy doing?

Pink....W...T....F...??? Tell them you are left handed and you forgot to wipe the other way and see what happens....but seriously, I truly hope all goes well tomorrow...OMG I'm so excited...

Disney....Why hasn't your boss responded yet??? That sucks...maybe you may have to call in. :hugs:

Welcome Lenora and Aayla and any other newbie I failed to welcome before, it wasn't intenetional:hi:

Amber...I was on the edge of my seat when I saw that test bc the top was darker on my computer....I felt scared for you. The digi took care of that. I'm sad that your TTC journey is over but honey I'd rather have you here and your family needs you. DH is so sweet to get the snip. I told my DH that and he was like..."why???":dohh::growlmad: I was like are you serious??? BC he OBVIOUSLY LOVES HER and wants her around...I mean, why wouldn't he. It's not like he's gonna have more kids. And there's the possibility that she could become pregnant and DIE as a result....then he said "then she should get snipped":dohh: I was so mad I just stopped talking bc I saw myself bludgeoning his ass to death with Muffins bat...Men can be so very ASSININE at times...

Muffin...loves the puppies, how are you?

Hopeful, Corn, Frangi, Breaking, CCoast, Tasha, Mrs. MB, Tie how are you lovely ladies doing and LOs/Pregnancies?

Busy..:hugs:

5Stars....Get yourself some rest, relax get your stress down and lets make us a baby....really praying the meds work honey...

Ashley...good to see you...try upping your fluid intake, you may be dehydrated...

Hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did, I'm sorry...Have a great day and rest of the week lovelies


----------



## muffinbabes4

Omg pato!!!! I'm crying!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
It's so true so true!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Pato I'm sat in reception of the hotel trying not to cry laughing!!!!!!!!! Amazing.

Fla what a monster update 

Thanks everyone we've arrived and I've been sat in the lobby to wait hmmmm 

Omg Pato he's scared as hell my hubby is threatening his future balls with his amazing gesture of love hehehehe. Yes pregnancies leave wound sites and wounds can kill me not just in the months in pregnant but spontaneously for months afterward and FYI mr Pato I am getting the snip too if they can stabilise my blood long enough for me to endure surgery so there (sticks out tongue) hehehehe. Seriously though we are both getting done in time. :) He can't risk losing me and easing our children alone trust me he isn't looking forward to it lol. 

How are you Pato ? Love to everyone I have to go I will be uploading to Facebook probably please yes update me on any news in the chat please :) feel free to share anything I wrote on fb on here and yes here's to a hopefully drama free 2 nights :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy hoping today is a feel good day for you and sweets too. Must be a weird virus. Have you called his ped about his paleness and clammyness yet? They might want to see him.
> It's weird because he was clammy monday for like an hour.. then woke up from a nap and was fine.. yesterday kinda the same.. I tried to call the dr office at 11:30 but got a message that they're out at lunch until 1 (uhm I'd love a 1.5hr lunch break!) so I have to wait to try and call back. he's having a good bit of spit up too the last week and most of it is clearly and stringy.. like clear mucus. He's bowel movements are showing his mucous problem too.. they're like mushed bananas with mucous globs. i'm over them telling me his congestion is just small airways! clearly he's got more going on. my dh had childhood asthma and I'm worried the ped is just shrugging this off. my poor baby snores like his daddy (who we think has sleep apnea). So yea.. lots to discuss with the ped
> 
> AFM your guys good vibes worked, my boss called last night. He's cool with me working on an hourly basis at home until Ellie takes a bottle. He doesn't want me going back to salary until I'm able to go back out to the office though, which sucks. Also basically said that a permanent at-home position isn't an option either since it wouldn't be fair to my coworkers. Which is dumb because I'm the only one who has to commute an hour drive, and I have two kids. Everyone else lives within 15 minutes and has no kids. Maybe this is a sign that I need to look for something else, or maybe try the freelance route for a bit. But either way, I start "back" on Monday!

So glad your boss got back to you. baby steps. hopefully you can get ellie to take a bottle so you can return to work OR you find a great at home job
:dust:


5starsplus1 said:


> Flarmy Im sorry you and baby still aren't feeling well...praying you guys get better soon...on the other hand im glad your puppy is doing much better....take care of yourself and little man!

Thanks. 



Pato said:


> Flarmy....I held my breath waiting on your test, must be a great relief for you...I hope you feel better soon. How is my baby boy doing?

yea waiting to read the test was a worse wait then when I WAS ttcing. I tilted it, looked in different lights, everything to make sure there wasn't ANY form of line whether squinter or evap.. but it was 100% stark white!
He is doing so good. He is trying to stand on his own. he can hold is own weight for a good 45 to 60 seconds and only needs your hands around his chest or waist for balance. He can also roll from tummy to back AND back to tummy. He's not that interested in toys and doesn't reach for any yet but he is fascinated with his hands, bib, paci clip, etc. In the car we catch him wiggling his feet and staring at the intently. 

That being said.. do ic's expire? :dohh: I just realized as I was typing this that they're from the batch I bought April last year!


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh Pato I'm sat in reception of the hotel trying not to cry laughing!!!!!!!!! Amazing.
> 
> Fla what a monster update
> 
> Thanks everyone we've arrived and I've been sat in the lobby to wait hmmmm
> 
> Omg Pato he's scared as hell my hubby is threatening his future balls with his amazing gesture of love hehehehe. Yes pregnancies leave wound sites and wounds can kill me not just in the months in pregnant but spontaneously for months afterward and FYI mr Pato I am getting the snip too if they can stabilise my blood long enough for me to endure surgery so there (sticks out tongue) hehehehe. Seriously though we are both getting done in time. :) He can't risk losing me and easing our children alone trust me he isn't looking forward to it lol.
> 
> How are you Pato ? Love to everyone I have to go I will be uploading to Facebook probably please yes update me on any news in the chat please :) feel free to share anything I wrote on fb on here and yes here's to a hopefully drama free 2 nights :)

Enjoy it honey, you deserve it:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG you guys.. not sure I'll be having the c-section tomorrow after all :dohh:

So I go to the dr today just as a preop appointment. She was going to do a sweep. No mind you Tuesday she said not dilated maybe 25% effaced if that, and head not anywhere near engaged. Well today she goes to do the sweep and goes OMG. I freaked thinking something was wrong and she said "YOU'RE DILATED AND SHES ENGAGED AND YOUR EFFACED!" I started crying. She stretched my cervix to a 2-3 (was a 1-2) and swept my membranes really well. She said, I don't think you'll be having that c-section tomorrow. And then she said even if I don't go in to labor tonight she'd be perfectly fine with me canceling the c-section tomorrow.. 
So now I'm just going :saywhat: ... I just don't even know what to think except that I want this baby to get her tiny hiney here :haha: so I just got home, I'm bouncing on my ball and going to stay very active, probably use the breast pump and pray really hard!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber enjoy your lovely weekend. I'm relieved to see your recent tests and I'm sure you are too!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Omgness tears of joy for you pink! Hope you get your vbac after all


----------



## Mrs. MB

HANG ON!!! Just one second... who said who was old??? F-k Janet Jackson, she's got nothing on this one https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...an-in-her-70s-gives-birth-to-healthy-baby-boy. Ladies, print it out, take it with you to the doctor next time. 

Pink - Umm... yeah, plug your vagina and dip yourself in Clorox bleach but then darn, you're going to have to ride in the car to get to the hospital aren't you? I'm sure the car seat is just a lil more dirty than your towel and your bed... WTH? Can't they just let you shower at the hospital one extra time before you go in? That's excessive... Baby girl coming tomorrow. WHOO!

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're still not feeling well. 

Disney - I'm glad you can work from home for now. Hopefully baby girl starts taking the bottle and you can assess your options from a standpoint where you do have a choice.

Amber - Major hugs and I'm so sorry. Have you guys potentially thought about adoption? I know you have two wonderful beauties that make you and DH very happy already and are worth giving up a lot for :) Enjoy your birthday getaway love!

Ashley - Oooh... I'm sorry you're feeling that crappy at 35 weeks. That's scary. I'm still planning to work full-time at that point. I hope baby boy is good once he's born to make up for the discomfort!

Pato - I was damn near in tears reading your post. You're amazing. I love that rant!!! More rants!!! We need to give you your own talk show!

AFM: Doctor's appointment went well yesterday. Fundal height was 28 so measuring a little ahead :) My blood pressure is still 103/67 and I'm gaining steady weight. Her heart beat was right there, nice and strong - she pushed away the Doppler as soon as the doctor set it on my stomach :) Apparently the chart with my hemoglobin results was for non-pregnant women so I'm still within range! That was my last four week appointment, now I have one in three weeks and then moving to two. I'm excited!


----------



## lenorajoy

Ahh so much going on!!

Pink, I'm so excited for you!!! It sounds like you'll get your vbac after all! Keep up the good work and go have that baby! :happydance: We want to see some newborn pics!

Amber, enjoy your time away with hubby! I know you both could really use it.

FLArmy, I hope you can get to the bottom of the mucus problem with your little one! That sounds terrible, poor baby! And I hope you get to feeling better very soon, too.

Ashley - first off, hi! :hi: I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! I don't have any first-hand experience with pregnancy, but I agree with the other ladies here in that stretching and drinking more water could help. I'm not sure if stretching might be uncomfortable at this point in pregnancy if you haven't been doing it all along, but it could be worth a shot! Either way, you're so close! I hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ahh pink!! So excited for you! I hope the VBAC happens for you I've got everything crossed. Go eat some tripple chocolate cake ;)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Lol pink your dr. Must be smoking paint chips!!! Lol!!!

Luv I had tears reading your post, I felt your joy just when reading, I'm soooooo stinkin happy for you darlin!!!! Yay!!!! Now go have a baby!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

A BABY PINK&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## muffinbabes4

I think your fine flarmy.. now they do expire, but honestly (in my opinion) it's put on their because they have to, even 6 months past more then likely they would be accurate, unless they were in extreme conditions or something. 
No worries I'm sure your fine! :) 

Ps.. I had some ic left over from last year and they still expired in 2017 .. ;)


----------



## ashleyg

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> We are so relieved ! Just saw my doctor for 40 mins and he BEGGED me to not risk another pregnancy. Like actually pleaded with me. He made some very real points like the fact even if they get me through delivery it's the postnatal period for me where the danger is and with a full term baby placenta site he really didn't think my chances of surviving it are very good :wacko: so hubby actually spoke out and agreed and told me for the first time that he can't ever go through this ever again he still bursts into tears when he thinks about it so he booked in for the snip. We are both relieved and really sad but also we need to take control of this we can't go on forever being terrified xxx

Oh amber :hugs: I'm sorry :( 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley are you dehydrated or having any urinary issues that could be causing your uterus to be irritable ? Xx

I've been drinking a lot so I don't think it's that! They definitely don't feel like the BH you get when you haven't drank anything for a while. 




FLArmyWife said:


> Ashley, do you stretch at all? I stretched every night my entire pregnancy and it helped a lot. :shrug: just a thought

I try to stretch when it's happening but it doesn't help very much :(



lenorajoy said:


> You ladies have no idea who I am, but I've been stalking this thread for weeks and I've read pretty far back to get an idea of each of your stories. I just had to break my silence

Hi and welcome!




FLArmy said:


> I hope not again for 3.5 years! lol. Monday I tested but it was negative. I've been on bcp for 2 months now and take it religiously so officially believe that isn't the cause for my feeling crappy

LOL! Well I'm happy for you then haha. You never know though...I was SO paranoid about getting pregnant again after I had my daughter 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Ash sorry about all the contractions. No fun :(. Stay hydrated and relax a bit hopefully that'll help. Thanks for the suggestions with the bottle. It's been my SO and my mom who've tried giving it to her and no luck.
> 
> 
> AFM your guys good vibes worked, my boss called last night. He's cool with me working on an hourly basis at home until Ellie takes a bottle. He doesn't want me going back to salary until I'm able to go back out to the office though, which sucks. Also basically said that a permanent at-home position isn't an option either since it wouldn't be fair to my coworkers. Which is dumb because I'm the only one who has to commute an hour drive, and I have two kids. Everyone else lives within 15 minutes and has no kids. Maybe this is a sign that I need to look for something else, or maybe try the freelance route for a bit. But either way, I start "back" on Monday!

Ugh I'm sorry she won't take it. That was super stressful with my daughter. Hopefully she gives in soon! 

at least you're able to work for a little bit while you look for something else (if that's what you decide!)



Pato said:


> Ashley...good to see you...try upping your fluid intake, you may be dehydrated...

You too pato! 
I've been drinking a ton so i dont think thats the cause!



pinkpassion said:


> OMG you guys.. not sure I'll be having the c-section tomorrow after all :dohh:
> 
> So I go to the dr today just as a preop appointment. She was going to do a sweep. No mind you Tuesday she said not dilated maybe 25% effaced if that, and head not anywhere near engaged. Well today she goes to do the sweep and goes OMG. I freaked thinking something was wrong and she said "YOU'RE DILATED AND SHES ENGAGED AND YOUR EFFACED!" I started crying. She stretched my cervix to a 2-3 (was a 1-2) and swept my membranes really well. She said, I don't think you'll be having that c-section tomorrow. And then she said even if I don't go in to labor tonight she'd be perfectly fine with me canceling the c-section tomorrow..
> So now I'm just going :saywhat: ... I just don't even know what to think except that I want this baby to get her tiny hiney here :haha: so I just got home, I'm bouncing on my ball and going to stay very active, probably use the breast pump and pray really hard!!!!!

Oh my gosh yay pink!! Hopefully she comes soon!! 



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - Oooh... I'm sorry you're feeling that crappy at 35 weeks. That's scary. I'm still planning to work full-time at that point. I hope baby boy is good once he's born to make up for the discomfort!
> 
> AFM: Doctor's appointment went well yesterday. Fundal height was 28 so measuring a little ahead :) My blood pressure is still 103/67 and I'm gaining steady weight. Her heart beat was right there, nice and strong - she pushed away the Doppler as soon as the doctor set it on my stomach :) Apparently the chart with my hemoglobin results was for non-pregnant women so I'm still within range! That was my last four week appointment, now I have one in three weeks and then moving to two. I'm excited!

He'd better be once he comes out lol. I'm not too worried since I'm 35.5 weeks but I'd like these to either stop or to lead to him being here haha. Going like 4 more weeks like this will definitely suck!

I'm glad your appointment went well!! I can't believe you're already going to be seen every two weeks...time is flying!



lenorajoy said:


> Ashley - first off, hi! :hi: I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable! I don't have any first-hand experience with pregnancy, but I agree with the other ladies here in that stretching and drinking more water could help. I'm not sure if stretching might be uncomfortable at this point in pregnancy if you haven't been doing it all along, but it could be worth a shot! Either way, you're so close! I hope you can get some relief soon.

Hi! Nice to meet you! :D

I've tried stretching and it doesn't do much lol. I've been drinking water so I'm not sure what else to do! I hope I do too lol


----------



## ashleyg

Called my drs office to ask about the cramping and contractions and find out what he wants me to do. Sine they're not consistent I don't think he'll tell me to do anything but thought I'd call anyways lol. Hope everyone is having a lovely thursday so far! :flower:


----------



## Aayla

Pink!!! Yay!! So exciting!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink happy news :) would she let you wait till Monday if you are progressing? What about induction now that you are dialating?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ashley.. I truly think cramping and contractions at the end are a good thing, they are probably slowly preparing your body for labor, .. 

after having my 4th I finally figured out that's what my own body does anyway, I stopped worrying after my 3rd and I would literally have bh from 10 weeks on.. by the 4th month no more sex .. and then I contracted normally with cramps from 32 weeks etc... 
(With my first and 2nd they put me in er and gave me mag. Sul. To stop the contractions ) for 3rd and 4th she didnt. 

For me though I wouldn't contract any differently , would just go in for a normal app. Every time..like clockwork at 37 weeks and she's like yep your 7cm letS go :haha: lmbo.. 

Sorry for talking about me me me, but I'm just trying to put you at ease a little. And possibly make ya feel better :) 

I'm sure it's just your body practicing and preparing, maybe even dilating a little :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, I'm really not too sure at this point. She was against the sweep at first because I'm gbs+ but then after all the excitement she said I could totally cancel my c-section so I'm not sure yet. I think we will play every day by ear and see what happens!!


----------



## ashleyg

muffinbabes4 said:


> Ashley.. I truly think cramping and contractions at the end are a good thing, they are probably slowly preparing your body for labor, ..
> 
> after having my 4th I finally figured out that's what my own body does anyway, I stopped worrying after my 3rd and I would literally have bh from 10 weeks on.. by the 4th month no more sex .. and then I contracted normally with cramps from 32 weeks etc...
> (With my first and 2nd they put me in er and gave me mag. Sul. To stop the contractions ) for 3rd and 4th she didnt.
> 
> For me though I wouldn't contract any differently , would just go in for a normal app. Every time..like clockwork at 37 weeks and she's like yep your 7cm letS go :haha: lmbo..
> 
> Sorry for talking about me me me, but I'm just trying to put you at ease a little. And possibly make ya feel better :)
> 
> I'm sure it's just your body practicing and preparing, maybe even dilating a little :)

 
MUFFIN! I feel like we haven't talked in forever. I've missed you!!

It's just hard for me to know what's going on because I didn't dilate or contract at all with my daughter. I only had BH but it never went to anything more. So this time I'm like "what is happening?!?!" I am having a repeat c section so I guess I'm just wondering how long I should let these go before actually going in to get checked. Dr didn't seem concerned about having contractions at 35 weeks because they wouldn't stop my labor but idk if these are labor contractions and I'm dilating or just bad BHs! They hurt a lot when it does happen and I am constantly feeling an ache in my lower back and tightness in my back and stomach. I would like him to get here already so I can feel better lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashley- i'm sorry you're in pain. maybe try stretching once a day whether you're in pain at the moment or not. Sometimes stretching before the hurt can help actually ward off the hurt. at least that's what I've learned from sports and it seemed to work pretty decently for me. Really hope your little man makes up his mind soon


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks muffin that makes me feel good then. I wasn't too worried anyways but it was a thought that crossed my mind


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- I'm keeping amber updated through FB messenger and here is what she says

"Eeeeeeee that's so amazing!!!!!! Go get that vbac pink &#55357;&#56845;"


----------



## ashleyg

flarmy - thanks girly I might try that and see if it works! I wish I had one of those yoga balls to bounce on. I heard they're supposed to help a lot


----------



## ashleyg

drs assistant called me back and let me know that he might want me to come in for an NST later today. MY dr doesn't get in for another hour so I'm just waiting to hear his final decision. Then based on that he will decide what to do/check if I'm dilated at all. I doubt there is any sort of dilation happening because it never happened with my daughter. But we'll see!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Helloooooooo pink I couldn't stay away thanks fla for passing that on I'm so pleased you have a chance yaaaaaay you go girl!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Shall I upload a couple of pictures? I will have to do it one post per picture because my phone is being weird.


----------



## Pato

Wow Pink I'm so excited and happy for you that you may well have your vbac....eeeeekkkkkkkkk.....I'm refreshing this page every 10 mins....

Great that you're in safely Amber....would love to see the pics...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yes post away amber


----------



## frangi33

Photos would be great amber! 

Pink all your hard work is paying off hun! X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

1:4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

2:4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

3:4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FLArmyWife

awesome girl and you look amazing!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

4:4 room service :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FLArmyWife

:drool: looks delicious. so jealous now I want ribs lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

so quick questions girls.. well.. nevermind no question just a photo and thoughts
 



Attached Files:







20160512_161208.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lenorajoy

I'd say they're a bit iffy if they've expired almost a year ago. If you're concerned, I'd go find another test to ease your mind. Good luck FLArmy! Fingers crossed your ice haven't lied to you!


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber, you look amazing and your hubby is a lucky man to have you by his side! Happy birthday getaway!


----------



## ashleyg

Amber you look so pretty!


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy - I would definitely get some different tests. Those could be a faulty


----------



## muffinbabes4

Amber I'm jealous! And how sweet of dh&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; you look beautiful &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; enjoy!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber , that's awesome, you look beautiful. Happy 30th. That food looks amazing!! I hope you enjoy your weekend!!!

Flarmy, I tend to be ok with expired things but I'm the exception I'm sure :haha: definitely try another test if you need peace of mind (did I miss a test earlier? I can't find anything. Did you get a faint or just worried your negative may not really be negative?) I hope it's all well!!!

Quick update. Having tons of painful contractions, clear out massive, and shaky.


----------



## FLArmyWife

no faint just was wondering if the test being expired would cause the negative

and YAY! hope it is true labor kicking in lady!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Yay pink!!! &#9825; &#9825; eeeeek this is it!!!! Your having a baby girl!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink so excited for you! You will probably go a lot faster this time with #2 :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I hate my body :trouble: everything literally just stopped like dead stop. Contractions were 6 minutes apart and all of a sudden just stopped. Makes NO SENSE to me???!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry Pink :( I know it's frustrating! Ur body is getting ready, it's all progress! Hang in there!


----------



## muffinbabes4

It's ok pink it'll start again your dilated now luv!


----------



## lenorajoy

Im sorry pink, how frustrating! Muffin, where's the bat?

Have you used the breast pump today, pink?


----------



## muffinbabes4

:trouble: for pinks cervix :rofl:

Yes pink nipple. Stim today!? Use your FINGERS and stimulate those nipples and birth a baby!! Your ready now, if you do it , it may put you into labor! 

Now No one get a visual of that ok :rofl: I know we have a bunch of freaks on here :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aayla

Oh how I love this thread! Taking a bat to a cervix and nipple tweaking in the same convoy. :rofl:

Amber: i'm sorry your journey is ending. Even though your health and life are at stake it is still sad to be forced to stop and not by nature.
Your night looked amazing. 

Afm: I found that my dollar store has a new pack of opk's. 5 for $3!! I love the digi as it is so much easier to read a smiley and not 2 lines. Bit I can test 3 times a day for cheaper! This is assuming this cycle I don't get my bfp. 

I had a glorious day today. It is my birthday. I had lunch with my bestie and dessert with my mom and grandma. Now just a quiet night in with hubby. Still have to work tomorrow. Lol really hoping I get a smiley for my bday


----------



## pinkpassion

I've pumped. I've tweaked. I've hand expressed a ton of colostrum (more than I've had this whole time which makes me think my body is ready).. I've bounced, I've walked, I vacuumed the whole house and steamed all the floors. I did all the laundry, I did the dishes, I've cleaned just about every surface in our home with clorox wipes. I finally just showered and did the dumb wipe routine and have given in to the c-section. And now I'm sitting on the couch having regular contractions again... :trouble:. So I think what we've decided is to continue with the c-section since my membranes havr been swept and every day we go without delivery increases the risks of chorioamnionitis. Which wouldn't really worry me too much because it's not something you hear about but we just had a lady on here a few months ago lost her baby to chorio, from gbs. So I've decided I can't take the risk. I can't take this back and forth and the stress from the dr. And I'm at peace about this decision. So ladies . In 10 hours we will meet our baby girl!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh pink :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I was a part of this thread back in May when I found out I was expecting, only to later miscarry in July. I've been holding off on re-joining this group after finding out I was pregnant again on December 16, 2015 until I was sure this one was going to be a sticky bean. I'm happy to say that I'm officially expecting my third baby - a girl we've decided to name Grace - and will be entering my third trimester next week so I think now is a good time to jump back on here with you lovely ladies. Hearing your labor stories is really getting me excited to meet my little girl in August <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry for your loss lilmiss but glad you have your sticky bean now. Welcome back


----------



## Aayla

I will be counting down the hours pink! Although I will be sleeping for most of them as it is 8pm here.


----------



## ashleyg

Pink it'll be okay! You're going to meet your baby girl soon!!! I cant wait to see pictures! You're going to do great mama :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

got my NST done and it showed that I was having contraction BUT they weren't close enough or strong enough for my dr to want to do anything ugh. So I'm back home just kind of waiting to see what happens. He told me to basically keep an eye on them and to pay attention to if they get stronger/closer together then call them. Baby boy needs to make up his mind!

Also I finally got all of my maternity photos back tonight! I am SO in love with them <3 if you're friends with me on FB I posted them because I just couldn't help it lol. I'm so glad that we decided to do them this time around!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes it will be ok!!! I have been back and forth and this week has been such a roller coaster that I'm just ready to meet her and her arriving safe means the most to me. I finally feel at peace about it so here we go!! 6.5 more hours (I'm supposed to be sleeping :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

I couldn't sleep the night before my c section either lol. I was so excited and also a little nervous lol :haha: I'm glad you've come to terms with it...c sections aren't THAT bad! You'll do great and pretty soon you're going to have your two girls meet each other!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley did you have them done when pregnant with your dd? I didn't have any done with dd and I'm SO thankful I did this time around. I love my pixs!!!

Also I got special clearance from the hospital to allow my birth photographer in the or and recovery with us so that she could capture her birth (have no memories or photos of dd1's birth as it was an emergency I was under general and my husband was too shaken up to think about pics until hours later!)

Lilmisscaviar I remember you and often see you around! Welcome back!!! Glad you're getting your rainbow!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I know they aren't that bad, my emergency c-section was horrendous. My dr assures me this will be NOTHING like that. I get to have immediate skin to skin (if baby is ok) and she only leaves my side for max 20 minutes when I'm going to recovery (unless complications).. personal question but do you mind if I ask why you had an elective the first time?


----------



## ashleyg

I had them done by a family friend and they weren't good at all lol. I absolutely hated them! So this time I actually bought a nice dress and a flower crown for the photos and made DH dress up nice haha. 

Aw those photos are going to be so nice to have and look back on! 
We're having the "first 48" session done once I'm in my room (same photographer who did the maternity pics) and I'm so excited for those lol. We didn't have any photographer for my daughters birth so this time it;ll be fun to have photos of them meeting for the first time!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley I know they aren't that bad, my emergency c-section was horrendous. My dr assures me this will be NOTHING like that. I get to have immediate skin to skin (if baby is ok) and she only leaves my side for max 20 minutes when I'm going to recovery (unless complications).. personal question but do you mind if I ask why you had an elective the first time?

During my checks my dr basically said my pelvis was pretty small and might not fit baby through without alot of pain/damage. So I decided to do elective and not risk trying to deliver natural and then have an emergency. The planned section was so nice though lol. Everything was so calm and relaxed and felt at ease. Recovery for me was super easy too since I didn't ever actually labor. I actually am glad I had a c section over vaginal!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes that will be special. We had a birth photographer (same lady I'm using this time) last time who captured "labor" and then when she was a few hours old and I cherish those photos!!! She will be doing a "fresh 48" also and then a newborn/family session in a few weeks!!!! I can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

See I'm hoping since I haven't labored this time or anything that it'll be 100% different. Thank you for sharing that with me!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Yes that will be special. We had a birth photographer (same lady I'm using this time) last time who captured "labor" and then when she was a few hours old and I cherish those photos!!! She will be doing a "fresh 48" also and then a newborn/family session in a few weeks!!!! I can't wait to see them!!!!


Those photos are going to be so breathtaking! especially considering all that you've gone through to get this little baby <3

I wish I would have had a photographer to capture the first day with my daughter! I didn't even know about those kinds of photos lol. This time I really wanted some nice pictures of the family in the hospital after he's born. 

I have the same lady who did the maternity photos doing the hospital photos & the newborn & family session too lol. I'm already anxious to see those and he's not even here yet! :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> See I'm hoping since I haven't labored this time or anything that it'll be 100% different. Thank you for sharing that with me!!!

You're welcome! Seriously it's the most relaxed thing when it's planned (so I've heard compared to emergency!) I can link you to my daughters birth story if you want to read everything? It's seriously not bad at all!


----------



## pinkpassion

:haha: girl I know what you mean.. my photographers work is incredible and she's become a real friend over the last two years, I can't WAIT to see my pics!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes I'd love to read it thank you!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> :haha: girl I know what you mean.. my photographers work is incredible and she's become a real friend over the last two years, I can't WAIT to see my pics!!

Hahaha I know I feel like she's been more a part of this pregnancy than some of my friends have been :dohh:



pinkpassion said:


> Yes I'd love to read it thank you!!!!

Here you go!!:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/caesarean-section/2232283-my-birth-story.html


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you, beautiful story!!! :hugs: I can't wait to post mine!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! I hope it helped to ease your nerves a little bit!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

We got to see labor and delivery today because out of nowhere I had blood in my underwear and then there was what looked like a clot and more blood... Then before we got to L&D there was more pink watery blood on my pad. They thought I ruptured and was leaking amniotic fluid. Baby girl had a steady heart beat and was moving and shaking a lot. They did the test and thankfully it was negative - the nurse told us she was sure I ruptured by how the pad looked. The doctor came out after emergency c section and checked my cervix - long and closed. We are now home and I'm on rest for tomorrow. What happened is "unexplained" and they hope the rest of the pregnancy will be smooth. Holy shit I was fucking scared! DH was amazing through it all, I don't know how I would've handled it otherwise. Pregnancy is such a scary and nerve wrecking experience...


----------



## Aayla

Oh MB..how scary for you. Hope everything remains alright. You would think it wouldn't be so precarious for us after the 100,000 or so years we have been birthing children.


----------



## ashleyg

So scary ms MB! I'm glad baby girl is doing okay though!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

How scary MB!

Just flying by for baby updates!! Yay baby pink!

I had that stop start labour with all three, Nat was the worst but then the most painless delivery as the work was done so slowly over the previous week. 

I had chorioamniotis with Joe and it was f'ing terrifying - they didn't know til waters broke (I wasn't tested for gbs) then his heart rate went haywire and it was immediate emcs. 20 mins from 'that doesn't look good' to baby out. Five days in NICU, another three days in hospital after, IV antibiotics for both of us, lumbar punctures (x2!! the first was contaminated sample) on my sweet two day old baby - you're doing the right thing. We got off really lightly with a bit of a weak chest and he just gets infections a bit more often - I've spoke to others who have had so much worse happen. That s**t is scary and nobody ever tells you about it!!

Hope you managed to get some sleep!

Happy Friday 13th ladies! I'm away to make the world a shinier and more colourful place with our F13 tattoo & piercing promo which is going to be pandemonium. I can't wait &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink wishing you the calmest and safest delivery! Can't wait to see a picture of that beautiful baby girl! You will do amazingly well I know it!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB glad to hear you are ok, that sounds very scary and stressful! So nice to have a supportive husband in those times! I really appreciated mine more after my hospital episodes. Baby needs to stay cozy in there a while longer! Get some rest take it easy this weekend.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - can't wait to see baby girl and mama doing well and happy!!!

M&S - how scary about your son!!!

Thank you for all the support ladies. I just want to sleep until it's time for baby V to be born.... I still have spotting when I wipe but they did poke my cervix quite a bit so I'm guessing it should be over in the next 24 hours. Bed rest here I come tomorrow...


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb. I'm so glad all is well. That would have been so stressful!!! I hope you don't have anymore bleeding!!!

M+so, THANK YOU!!!!!!! that 100% confirmed to me that I'm doing the right thing and layed to rest any remaining doubt!!!!

My alarm ju st went off so I'm up to get going to the hospital. I'll update when I can.... EEEEEKKKKKK in 3.5 hours I'll have my little girl!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww pink I'm sorry everything stopped! But I'm happy to hear you're at peace with the csection and got some great encouragement from others here! Go have that baby!!! :happydance:

Mrs MB! How scary! Get some good rest today and I'm glad you and baby are okay.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs mb what a scare! I'm glad baby girl is doing well. Take it easy mama. 

Pink Happy Baby Day!!!!! I can't wait to hear all about it :) 

Happy Friday the 13th all my lovely ladies <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks lenora :) it helps when I have all of this amazing support and people telling me I'm doing the right thing. I guess we always tend to question ourselves as mothers and the decisions we make!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Last bump pic!!!


ETA: anyone want to take a guess on baby's weight?! 
My guess is 6#6oz. She HAS to be smaller than dd1. My stomach is so small compared to when I had her, but I could be wayyyyyyy off lol
 



Attached Files:







20160513_042827.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, you're adorable!! So excited to see your equally adorable little girl! And I say 6 lbs 12 oz! :haha:

Happy belated birthday aayla! I hope it was a great one!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey pink good luck today :D 

My guess 6lbs 2.5oz xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

MB- glad you're ok. rest up


ashley- glad you were able to calm your nerves a little

pink- so excited to add that fab baby to our list! You look amazing mama. :hugs: I'll guess 7lb 2oz like Sweets :winkwink:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'll say 6 pounds 15ozs :) thinking of you Pink!


----------



## Pato

Wishing you all the best Pink lovely....I'm guessing 6lbs 4 oz


----------



## Pato

Mrs.MB that is scary, I do hope baby V is comfy. Get some rest lovely.:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im guessing 5lbs 12oz...yayyyyy so excited :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I feel like we are on the price is right with all these guesses ;) waiting for someone to guess 1$


----------



## FLArmyWife

:coffee: waiting with baited breath as our baby pink should be arriving any minute now. Sending love to you pink!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







pink weight guess.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lenorajoy

Hehe! We have an official chart!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Baby Day!!!! I can't wait to see a picture of that beautiful little girl. You look absolutely adorable! Hope everything goes smoothly! Will be checking in and thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh and I'm guessing 6lb8oz


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm going 7lbs 4oz


----------



## FLArmyWife

:pink:
 



Attached Files:







pink weight guess.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

6 lbs 10 oz is my guess. 

oh how exciting. She is here already and we just have to sit idly by and wait for her to update us.


----------



## muffinbabes4

6lbs 1oz!
I'm here I'm here had a dead phone!!
Yay pink!!!!!! I can't wait to see beautiful baby girl!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:pink:

I'll keep updating as guesses come in
 



Attached Files:







pink weight guess.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

I'm guessing 7lbs 6oz!

Yay pink!! Can't wait to see baby girl!!


----------



## Aayla

Afm: I got EWCM this morning!!! Woo Hoo!!! Not sure if this means ovulation today or tomorrow (both have been stated when I google) but I am so happy it is here.


----------



## FLArmyWife

get to :sex: aayla!



pink- hope you and baby are resting well. :hugs: Cannot wait to hear from you
 



Attached Files:







pink weight guess.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

Oh we have been. The look on hubby's face when I told him was priceless. He looked so tired and dejected. Lol


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'll guess 6 lbs. 14 oz. for baby pink! :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

My guess for baby pink is 6 lbs 11 oz. I was lounging around this morning when it hit me that I needed to check in to see what was happening! :laugh2:

Mrs MB, you're right, pregnancy is so stressful. But I am so glad baby V is doing ok. I'm sure it was your cervix acting up again.

Lilmisscaviar I remember you, welcome back and congrats!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

6lb 7oz is my guess!

Will check back in later. Been on my feet for 12 hours. More than 50 people have been through this shop today which is more customers than we'd usually deal with in a full week &#128514;


----------



## frangi33

I'm here I'm here! going for 6lb 5oz. Hope everything is going well pink x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs mb I'm so so so glad everything is ok how awfully terrifying for you and hubby oh lovely :( I'm very glad everything is ok but you still must be even more stressed they couldn't find a cause sending love xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:pink:
 



Attached Files:







pink weight guess.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cornfieldland

While we are waiting for baby Pink :) Mateo is 1 month old today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## frangi33

How adorable corn!

Mrs mb so sorry to hear of your scare and that it's unexplained I hope everything is plain sailing from here x


----------



## Aayla

Corn hr is so cute!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

omg corn a month already?! what the heck!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sweets and I went to the pool for an hour today. He loves that he can kick and splash water everywhere
 



Attached Files:







pool.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh corn 1 month already! He is a little doll &#9825;&#9825;

Flarmy sweets is so adorable he looks like a grown baby already! &#9825;

Where the heck is time going!?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh wow Flarmy! He looks so big!! So cute, what a handsome boy!


----------



## ashleyg

Corn & flarmy - your boys are so cute!! I can't believe how fast time is going


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks. He looks "big" as in older to me but not big as in the chunky babies you typically see.

I weighed myself yesterday then weight myself holding him and did the math. The scale estimates he's about 13lbs which by growth charts is still saying he's only in the 10th percentile.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn, Mateo is so cute! Wow one month old already. Goes by so fast!

Ellie is around the same size FLArmy, she's only about 12 lbs. She looks so chunky to me though! :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn Fla these babies my heart is swellin with such love they are stunning. I'd like a little post of all the babies at least once a month :) a baby update with all of them it would be so cute. (I'm aware how unrealistic that is) but seriously this threat could make a calander!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Some pics of him
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww such adorable little boys you guys have!!

FLArmy, have you had your little guy checked out? I recall you mentioning him being really mucusy, even in his poo, and getting clammy. Is he feeling any better?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney Ellie is a Doll! She looks like mommy, I'm sure you get that a lot :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- I called. they said that since he isn't running a fever they can't diagnose anything unless I bring him in (it's 90 miles away) so we're gonna monitor through the weekend and assess on Monday but yesterday he was fine all day.


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy- He looks prefect to me :) if his pediatrician isn't worried about his weight then I wouldn't be either!


----------



## ashleyg

Disney omg she's so cute!!! Ugh these pictures are giving me baby fever!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Disney she is soooooooooooooooo cute too! Aww keep the baby pics coming girls xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink you e been on my mind all day, thinking of you meeting and bonding with your amazing baby pink just fills my heart with joy. Selfishly I just want to see her i hope your silence is just you enjoying every tiny finger and toe of your baby girl and enjoying your little family xx


----------



## frangi33

These baby photos are stunning. Its so lovely to see x


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh my gooooooodness disney she is a perfect angel! 

We do have some beautiful babies!


----------



## ashleyg

I keep checking back to see if pink has updated yet!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mee too ash


----------



## Mrs. MB

I love all the baby pictures!!!! OMG! This thread makes some damn amazing babies.

I too keep checking all the time :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Me three :haha: :coffee:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Poo I was hoping after I came back from the store pinks update would be here ;) I'm sure she's tired and busy busy! Hope all is well Pink!


----------



## Aayla

I keep coming back too for an update. and I'm moaning about how she won't update. Does it matter that she just gave birth and by a c-section? Does it matter that she is tired and has a new born and is probably smelling her baby's head right now? No because I want pictures and an update dang it!! :rofl: 

but seriously...Pink...when you get a chance to see this...congrats on your baby girl and I hope everything went well. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## lenorajoy

Talk about baby fever! <3

Well done, mamas! You've made some gorgeous babies! Well, I suppose we should give dad some credit. We can't make them by ourselves after all! :Haha:

FLArmy, I'm glad to hear he's been better and I hope he stays better so you don't even have to worry about taking him in! As far as his weight goes, he looks like a happy, healthy baby to me, so as long as he doesn't seem to be hungry all the time, he's probably just fine. Every baby is as different as every mother. 

Can't wait to see baby pink! I hope pink is soaking up all of the new babyness for us until we get a chance to see her.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley the pediatrician is worried though :( and wic isn't happy with his weight either so I have to do weigh ins for him with them. 


Oh goodness I hope pink is getting some rest


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla said:


> I keep coming back too for an update. and I'm moaning about how she won't update. Does it matter that she just gave birth and by a c-section? Does it matter that she is tired and has a new born and is probably smelling her baby's head right now? No because I want pictures and an update dang it!! :rofl:
> 
> but seriously...Pink...when you get a chance to see this...congrats on your baby girl and I hope everything went well. Can't wait to see her.

Hee hee! :haha: Aayla I love it!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww FLArmy I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they can come up with a solution for you. I know with preemie babies that are underweight they usually prescribe a special formula. I wonder if they'll do something similar for you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy he seems to be hitting his milestones just fine though right? That's pretty impressive that he's already rolling over both ways! Ellie isn't laughing yet (sometimes it seems like she might!), and isn't rolling either. I'm not worried though. My first never rolled over...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lenora- we are already on special formula for his milk protein intolerance. I think he is still trying to make up for the two months he was spitting up a lot


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh my goodness! I'm just sitting over here like :awww: looking at all these adorable babies!

Flarmy - So sorry to hear your DS is having feeding difficulties but I feel for you. My DS was born 3 weeks early, so borderline on full term and premature, and we had such a hard time finding a formula for him too that he wouldn't spit back up. After trying everything else he ended up only tolerating Elecare which was about $40 per can... go figure.


----------



## Pato

Pink I'm getting ansy now. I'm sure all is well but I'm trying not to worry


----------



## FLArmyWife

I see pink has liked some post and I see her name in the "currently active users viewing this thread" so hope she's writing up a bit of an update


Thanks for the well wishes girls! I'm not worried about his weight. He eats good and isn't spitting up but maybe once a day now which is better than the lots he was doing before. He is hitting some milestones early/on time but was a little slow on some other things (laughing, cooing, etc ) but overall *I'M * not worried.. it's just dealing with WIC and the pedi being judgemental. We upped his formula intake a little the other day so maybe by the time we go to our next appointment he'll be in a good range that they'll quit complaining.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ladies you all are so amazing!!! All is well, I'll write a huge post soon!!! Been having a hard time with vomiting and then they gave me Phenergan iv and I've been in and out all day hallucinating and such.. :haha:
So she is beautiful and healthy, born at 8:13am 7#5oz and 19" long!!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1463182289889.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 23









PhotoGrid_1463182423850.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Cornfieldland

We are all such stalkers! :)


----------



## ashleyg

She is so precious!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Pink you poor thing! I'm sorry ur feeling poorly :( So happy to see you and baby girl! She's absolutely beautiful! !!Xxx. Get some rest!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Ladies you all are so amazing!!! All is well, I'll write a huge post soon!!! Been having a hard time with vomiting and then they gave me Phenergan iv and I've been in and out all day hallucinating and such.. :haha:
> So she is beautiful and healthy, born at 8:13am 7#5oz and 19" long!!!

She is precious! I hope your stomach settles soon and you can come off the meds to enjoy your baby girl to the fullest! Hopeful was the closest on the weight guess :haha: but I was close too. So happy for you!!!! :flower::baby::happydance::cloud9::crib::pink::plane::dance::hug::yipee::friends::headspin::icecream::fool::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yayyyy baby Pink is here....she is so precious pink....get ur rest and update whenever you can dear


----------



## Mrs. MB

She's one big baby :) yay for baby pink safely and preciously in the world :) happy birthday mama Pink! Feel better love!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh pink she is beautiful! !!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; a baby pink!!!! Oh my congratulations mommy!!!! &#9825; &#9825; 
Just write when u can no rush take care of yall. Luv ya!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## breakingdawn

Pink - Congratulations on your beautiful Friday the 13th baby.. :) definitely was not an unlucky day for you. <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Pink she is just lovely! <3 

Hope your nausea subsides soon. :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Speaking of birth stories, should we add ours to the front page? Just a link to our posts. In case any newcomers want to read them? Or if we ever want to refer back. We can add our bfp posts too? Just a thought. 

Bfp: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...bies-new-ladies-welcome-140.html#post35610221

Birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ies-new-ladies-welcome-1072.html#post36939708


----------



## Aayla

Pink she is gorgeous. I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. hopefully it will all pass soon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's a neat idea Disney! It made me look back to when I got my BFP with Mateo. So hard to believe he was that little line on the test and now he's here bossing me around ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

I know huh! :laugh2:


----------



## Aayla

afm: so frustrated. no positive opk today either. I know it's not needed as I got the whole lot of ewcm and we have been BDing like crazy but it would still be nice to have that confirmation as well. I suppose I will get it tomorrow on the day I ovulate like I did last cycle. Which sucks because from 2pm to 11pm I am not going to be at home. I will be bowling from 2pm to 5pm and then dinner until 7 and then onto another person's bday party. I am just going to have to take it with me. lol

hopefully hubby will want to bd well before bed like yesterday then we can get a session in, in the late morning before we have to get ready.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Aayla- good luck! Fingers crossed it's your month! I never had ewcm or much of it anyway so ovulation was always tricky to figure out for me. I'm sure you have mighty swimmers already waiting for that eggy. We BD'ed two days before O the month we got pregnant.


----------



## lenorajoy

YAY BABY PINK PICS!!! Well done, momma pink!! She's absolutely adorable, but you already know that. :haha:

I'm sorry you've been feeling sick! I hope the hallucinations will at least make for a good story! :rofl:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink!! She's beautiful. Congratulations tootse :happydance:

Aayla, :dust: I'm sending tons of baby dust your way. 

I love seeing all our sweet babies! They're growing too quickly. You know I HAVE to add one of Paxton too. This one is from Mother's Day. Hubs set up a surprise photo shoot for him and brought the heart we had made when we lost little love. I loved it! Plus, you can't have too many pictures.
 



Attached Files:







paxtond.jpg
File size: 506.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lenorajoy

Beautiful photo hopeful! Love the heart and what it means. <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwwww Pink, thank you for taking the time to update us I know how it can get so thank you :) 

Sorry you've been suffering the side effects of your surgery just remember it is major abdominal surgery and try to relax and heal and take in you beautiful daughter. She has the cutest face and the type of legs that I wouldn't be able to help but squish gently she's very very cute and born safe and well. Congratulations on your rainbow baby.

Big hugs there must be lots of feelings about your angel baby too. Sending you all my love and congratulations pinks family xxxx


----------



## frangi33

Wow pink congrats! I can't believe there was a 7lb 5oz baby in that cute little bump of yours! 

So happy for you!!!! X


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a FAB weekend ladies.

This weekend while playing single mom I'm going to also try to update the thread siggy picture and play around with the first page


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I must say good morning g before I say +++++++ opk!!! Last night cd15!!!! Woo hoo 
Let's get it on! :rofl:
:sex: :sex: :sex: 
I will catch up later must do the duties of the ttc :flasher:

Hope yall have a great day! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Hope mommie and baby pink are great &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful nice to see a picture! Love his smile :) so adorable! 2 months old now!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Ladies you all are so amazing!!! All is well, I'll write a huge post soon!!! Been having a hard time with vomiting and then they gave me Phenergan iv and I've been in and out all day hallucinating and such.. :haha:
> So she is beautiful and healthy, born at 8:13am 7#5oz and 19" long!!!

:sad2::sad2: I'm so happy waaaahhhh....she's beautiful Pink....huge congratulations to you lovely:sad2:


----------



## pinkpassion

Awww you guys. You make me cry!!!!!!! I CAN NOT believe she's 7#5oz. Well as of this morning she's 6#14oz so officially lost 10%. And she looks nothing like her sister :haha: ... I would have never guessed this was our baby lol. But I'm totally in love and she's just amazing!!!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aww pink I'm so glad yall are good and your both healthy, enjoy that sweet little squishy baby girl &#9825;&#9825;

Hopeful.. oh my he is a little heartbreaker! How cute! And growing so fast :) &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy Birthday Amber! You share a bday with my sister :). Hope you're having lots of fun! 

Pink glad you and baby are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Aayla

No temp spike today so I think I will ovulate today. Hopefully I will get a positive opk. I'm worried that I'm not going to ovulate this cycle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX Aayla



Hey ladies I updated the siggy pic so make sure to go recopy the siggy pic code you like.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Happy birthday Amber! May you get all 30 spankings for your bday this year ;) :haha:
Hope it's wonderful and your dh is amazing &#9825;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

pinkpassion said:


> Ladies you all are so amazing!!! All is well, I'll write a huge post soon!!! Been having a hard time with vomiting and then they gave me Phenergan iv and I've been in and out all day hallucinating and such.. :haha:
> So she is beautiful and healthy, born at 8:13am 7#5oz and 19" long!!!

So happy to see these beautiful pictures but so incredibly sorry you were feeling so poorly... you poor thing. I can't imagine just giving birth and having to deal with all that immediately afterwards. Rest up and hopefully by the time you get home you'll be feeling better. :hugs:

Hopeful... what an adorable LO you have! I can't wait to see progression pics from all you ladies that have already had your babies!

Happy birthday to Amber! Hope it's a good one! :cake:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi lilmiss! Congratulations! &#9825;

Fx aayla! &#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Get to it muffin!!

Happy birthday Amber!! It looks like you're having a great time from your fb pictures!

I'm glad pink and baby are doing great! <3


----------



## ashleyg

DH and I have a date night tonight! Probably the last one since my dad works the next few weekends and he's the one who watches our daughter. I just looked at my calendar and I can't believe how close it is until he's here!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks ash! I'm trying lol! Dh &I have a date tonight too!! Yay!!

Enjoy ;) 
And yes yallS pregnancies have flown by &#9825;


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies - 6dpo here. Pretty much waiting for AF to start but that's a ways away since I ovulated early. Super gassy, starving, and frequent urination. That's about all that's going on here.


----------



## ashleyg

Haha we will definitely enjoy! I'm just excited to get out of the house without a toddler lol

Perfect that your positive OPK lines up with your date night ;) get it girl! 

Breaking dawn - good luck!


----------



## rph87

Hi ladies,

Hope it's ok to just jump in! I'm 13 dpo today, but tend to have a short LP. 

AF was due 2 days ago and I had a slight tiny amount of spotting yesterday (only after a BM). It was a teeny tiny amount and there was a tiny bit of red tissue. I was sure it was the start of AF, but it never started up and still hasn't as of today. 

I did test yesterday morning with a FRER but only saw a possible shadow of a line - nothing more. 

I'm super bloated, but not crampy really. I had hot flashes the past two days and I gagged at the smell of old fast food in my car this morning. Hoping these are all good signs!

I'm trying to hold my pee in for a few more hours to see if I can test again today... my husband and I are celebrating our 5 year wedding anniversary today - so it'd be so fun to give him good news at dinner tonight.

Rachel


----------



## ashleyg

Rph - that would be such a cute surprise! Good luck! I hope you get your positive :)


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking a few things have happened with our LADIES since you have been gone. You should check. ;)


----------



## breakingdawn

I saw Pink's sweet baby. I did comment on that a few pages back. What else did I miss?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hi rph 87! Welcome hun!


----------



## breakingdawn

Welcome rph and good luck to you. Feel free to share your tests - the ladies here seem to enjoy seeing them. :)


----------



## ashleyg

Also this is how I've been feeling lately :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FLArmyWife

rph87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's ok to just jump in! I'm 13 dpo today, but tend to have a short LP.
> 
> AF was due 2 days ago and I had a slight tiny amount of spotting yesterday (only after a BM). It was a teeny tiny amount and there was a tiny bit of red tissue. I was sure it was the start of AF, but it never started up and still hasn't as of today.
> 
> I did test yesterday morning with a FRER but only saw a possible shadow of a line - nothing more.
> 
> I'm super bloated, but not crampy really. I had hot flashes the past two days and I gagged at the smell of old fast food in my car this morning. Hoping these are all good signs!
> 
> I'm trying to hold my pee in for a few more hours to see if I can test again today... my husband and I are celebrating our 5 year wedding anniversary today - so it'd be so fun to give him good news at dinner tonight.
> 
> Rachel

:flower: Welcome! I hope you find this to be a great place for love and support. If you do test again please post a pic! We love test porn :haha: FX and lots of :dust: for you


----------



## muffinbabes4

That's all breaking. Guess your utd then.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Well I hope our luvs are having a great day/weekend . And enjoying all the bellies/ the babies/ and the dh'S &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

rph87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's ok to just jump in! I'm 13 dpo today, but tend to have a short LP.
> 
> AF was due 2 days ago and I had a slight tiny amount of spotting yesterday (only after a BM). It was a teeny tiny amount and there was a tiny bit of red tissue. I was sure it was the start of AF, but it never started up and still hasn't as of today.
> 
> I did test yesterday morning with a FRER but only saw a possible shadow of a line - nothing more.
> 
> I'm super bloated, but not crampy really. I had hot flashes the past two days and I gagged at the smell of old fast food in my car this morning. Hoping these are all good signs!
> 
> I'm trying to hold my pee in for a few more hours to see if I can test again today... my husband and I are celebrating our 5 year wedding anniversary today - so it'd be so fun to give him good news at dinner tonight.
> 
> Rachel

Welcome! Your symptoms sound promising :) Good luck on testing!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yeah I popped in to see how she was doing and saw. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies my diamond ring my 30th birthday present and 15 year anniversary an 18ct 15 diamond ring. My Hubby put it away last year and has been paying it off weekly he's too amazing to me. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I've had SUCH a wonderful birthday with my entire family and my best friend I'm so blessed xx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh amber it's beautiful luv ! I'm so glad you enjoyed your birthday! &#9825;


----------



## frangi33

Thanks for updating the siggy flarny, how do I use it? 

Your ring is stunning amber, what a wonderful surprise x


----------



## Cornfieldland

Welcome rph87 :flower: I'm Rachael too ;) 
Share your test! Fx'd that would be a great gift!

Amber wow! What a sweet romantic husband you've got! Hes a keeper :) 

Ashely love ur new pic :) I'd live to see some from ur shoot


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber beautiful


Frangi- there are directions on the first page.. just copy and paste the code under the picture you like and paste it into your signature box


----------



## rph87

Amber - what a beautiful ring! Glad you've had a great birthday!

And thank you all for such a warm welcome! 

I did test again a few hours ago but it's a BFN :nope:

Took a short nap - was feeling pretty down - and woke up with renewed hope. I had another bit of spotting (this time brown) after another BM (shortly after taking the test this afternoon) - so I really started feeling like I'm definitely out this month.

But I put a tampon in and took a few hour nap - took the tampon out when I got up from my nap and there's hardly anything on it (just like the last time I spotted). I keep expecting AF to get going as it was due on 5/12/16. 

I don't even know what to think anymore, just keeping my fingers crossed! I've been peeing every 3 hours or so which is weird for me - as a pharmacist I'm used to holding my bladder for 8 hours sometimes with no breaks - but I haven't been able to hold it as long the past few days.

I'll definitely keep all of you updated!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh Amber your ring is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so glad your DH is so good to you! You deserve it. And I'm lad you've had a great birthday getaway!

Welcome, rph! Looking forward to some tests! :happydance:

I'm coming up on o either Sunday or Monday and it would be so nice to get a bfp this month as the 29th our anniversary and I'm due for AF that day!:dohh: So I'm hoping AF will stay away this month. What a great anniversary present it would be!

FLArmy thanks for the sig update! I'll be adding it shortly. :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi rph!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. You're not out till AF arrives! 

Muffin you better get to work lady! 

Amber I know I already said this on fb but man that's an amazing ring!!! I hope your birthday is wonderful, you deserve it. 

I hope you are all having a nice weekend. Sorry if I forgot something... I'm going off memory and goodness knows my memory's not the best :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

corn - thank you! Later tonight I'll try to upload a few!

amber - the ring is so pretty!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Welcome Rph, sorry about the BFN!!! We are here for support :)

Amber - what a wonderful gift. I'm so happy you're having an amazing birthday!

AFM: my puppy herniated and needs a second surgery. Heavy sedation until Tuesday and then another surgery.


----------



## Aayla

Amber: your ring is gorgeous!! and Happy Birthday! Mine was on the 12th. 

Mrs MB: sorry to hear about your puppy. Hope the second surgery goes well. 

Rph: WELCOME!! Sorry about your Bfn. Hoping it all gets figured out one way or the other. I hate limbo. Either give me a positive or give me flow. Either way I need to move on. lol 

AFM: I did not get a positive opk today (Saturday) but I couldn't test anymore as I ran out of them and I was out and about at my bday party and my sister's boyfriend's bday party. didn't get home until 12:30am. So no BD tonight either. So if I did ovulate today/tonight then we missed the one day. But we did do it for a week straight so I think we are good. he felt so bad tonight as when I got home he wasn't feeling well and he forgot to take his meds that keep his migraines at bay so he was just not feeling up to it. I told him that missing this one day isn't the end of the world. Even though it is day of ovulation we did it late last night and the 3 days prior so I have some guys in there waiting. I am more happy we got it in yesterday when I had all the EWCM. 

Now off to bed. really hoping I see the temp spike. Sorry if I missed anyone!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Sorry I've been absent ladies. It was my sons 7th birthday last week, and we've been busy preparing for our holiday next week :D
Huge congrats to pink :)
Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Tasha your little girl is beautiful :) 4months is such a sweet age!


----------



## FLArmyWife

LAdies keep Amber in your prayers. She was back at the hospital a little bit ago. They've since sent her home but she needs another transfusion


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you Fla I'm so sick and tired. Shall I post why in a spoiler it's graphic and gross. Possibly another mc. I can't even.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here is the reason I went back to hospital possibly triggering, possible MC, gross details and a downer post so please don't read if this isn't ok xx 



Spoiler
Please firstly excuse how completely depressed and fed up I may come across, Im so over this. 

Yesterday morning I woke up to large clots and minimal gushes of blood and lots of contractions. I quickly at 5am packed up my hotel room and sat waiting for the haemorrhage as thats what Im used to and I thought being as it was my birthday it would be a perfect day for the next bleed. 
The day went on the pain was bad but bleeding minimal. I carried on with my day and despite the pain I had a wonderful day, really lovely. &#61514;

By evening I again couldnt pee and have been swelling all day I had the urge to wee but it was like it was blocked so I went and got cystitis relief, walking around the shop I was in agony each step hurt I didnt say anything though I didnt want to worry my hubby or kids. I took that med and settled down for the evening freezing cold and exhausted on the couch. The cramps hurt a lot. Then I sneezed and felt that familiar gush of blood and my vagina filling with a big clot and thought ahh here it is then. I hobbled up the stairs to the toilet and was horrified to find a mass in my pad. The blood was trickling and I washed my hands to feel if there was anything else left inside me all I found was a very dilated open soft thin cervix. About 4cm dilated. No more tissue. 

Rang the hospital they wanted me to come in, I took the tissue its being sent away. They dont know what it is. Its the shape of a pregnancy sac well oval and about 2 inches long and inch fat. It was vascular and grisly it was rubbery it was gross. One side had like sac tissue around it, yellowy white and the other side looked like placenta and had tiny clots all over. I have to wonder if I did have a second pregnancy from the unprotected sex on april 7th. Funnily enough from passing that my pregnancy blood level is now negative. Was it left over placenta from the twins? Urgh I just dont know. Is it a cast a fibroid? Its been sent off anyway and I will find out within 6 weeks if they know what it is. I found a picture online which looks like it and it was a 6 week loss. I didnt open it up or anything I figured the testing people would do that to find out. Despite being on 600mg ferrous sulphate a day my hb is still dropping as of last night I was at 83 (My usual is 138/140) Ive got breathing issues and am constantly tired, low, cold, weak, restless legs and aching so they are getting me ready for a transfusion next week. If I bleed any sort of gush I have to go back in. 

So thats that.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh amber my heart breaks that you're still going through such a terrible time medically and it is pulling you down emotionally. I hope they get to the bottom if this soon :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber what a horrible nightmare! I'm sorry that it has kinda spoiled your romantic weekend. It seems like with all the surgerys there shouldn't be any left over tissue. So frustrating :( it's just to much! So sorry xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Went they went in there last with a camera they didn't see anything so why this where did it come from I'm so confused April 24th I think was when they went in with a camera


----------



## Aayla

Amber I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs mb I'm so sorry about your pup luv :( 

Amber what in the world ! :hugs: no words just so sorry your going through this and hoping its over :(

Tasha that sweet girl! She is a sweetie pie! Where has time gone!?

Aayla I hope that pos opk gets here soon or else :trouble: , it does really suck waiting on that dang opk, especially when you run out of opk! I was like cd 18 or 19 last cycle!? Ugh (Got it late cd 15 early cd 16 this cycle) . So I feel your pain hun.

Well Afm had a date last night went well, got NO :sex: lmbo! but had a great time, dh had a headache, :trouble: ! But he promised me tonight (he didn't promise to behave but I plan on taking full advantage of him so :flasher: , I'm cramping on my left side this am so feels like o pains, 

yall have a great day luvs. 
I'm going 4 wheeler riding yay!


----------



## Aayla

I am totally gutted. O has not been confirmed. My temp barely rose this morning. I did have one month back in the beginning where I didn't have a temp confirmation but the progesterone test said I ovulated. I will continue temping and see what happens. 

I did have one beer last night at my sister's boyfriend's bday party. I don't know if that affected my temp at all. Some say it will bring the bbt down and some say it willbring it up. But usually it is because of drinking heavily not have a glass of beer. 

I will be going on may 21 to get my progesterone test done. If I was to place O it would have been yesterday.

I'm not sure what I will do or what will happen if I am suddenly not ovulating on letrozole. Possibly try one more month and see what happens. make sure it wasn't a fluke. I don't think I can go up in dosage. I think the max is 7.5mg which is what I am on. But not sure.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Amber I'm so sorry to hear about your rollercoaster ride hun! You're a strong person to have to go through all that. Hopefully they'll be able to provide you with some answers. :hugs:

Aayla I went through the same thing trying to conceive this baby. I had 3 RLs in a row and was able to get pregnant right away, but the one I'm carrying now took 5 cycles/6 months to conceive because I kept having annovulatory. Unlike my previous mcs though she was a healthy bean, as if my body was waiting to release only the strongest eggs so I wouldn't miscarry again. Maybe your body is only releasing the best eggs? Hopefully it'll happen soon. fx


----------



## frangi33

Oh my gosh amber! Hugs x


----------



## Pato

Oh my.....what in the world is happening? Amber I'm so sorry you're having to go through this constantly. I do hope they can get to the bottom of this, all this bleeding can't be good:hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla hopefully you ovulate this cycle, if you ran out of OPKs then you can't be sure right? Sorry u r feeling down xxx 

Muffin did hubby change his mind yet? You need to use that bat on him and hand cuff him to the bed with the pillow over his face ;) You will give me a baby dammit! ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all. I don't know what else to say I can't even say I'm bothered I'm too tired. It didn't ruin my celebrations I had a lovely day. Happy belated birthday Hun hope it was lovely xx

Fla I hope your little man meets his targets and they are happy.

Hoping you just missed the spike lovely it's common to miss them if it happens at night and I doubt one beer would cause a false rise baby dust to you xx

Pato I wish I knew it's not no I'm struggling with not being able to breath and having chest pains really hope I don't bleed much more really scared. Xx


----------



## Aayla

I will know for sure on may 21 as I still have to get my progesterone test. I am assuming I ovulated yesterday. And I still have more temping to do. Might just have a slow rise this cycle. Or a late one. 

I woke up sad but I am ok now. 

Oh and my sister got me the best bday gift. She bought me a pair of John Fluevog shoes. He is my fave shoe designer. The shoes he makes are so funky and crazy. Someone on a bidding site happened to be selling them and she snatched them up for me. I literally cried.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-15-14-08-33.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla they are some pretty cool shoes! :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Cute shoes! I wish I could wear heels but I'm too tall already ;)


----------



## Aayla

Never too tall for heels!! I don't normally wear stuff this high but they are Fluevog and that is what matters. Not sure if I will have an opportunity to wear them out. They are not easy to walk in and I don't go to fancy places. Maybe the next party I go to.


----------



## Aayla

screw it. I am counting myself 1 dpo until it's confirmed either way. I ordered Wondfos from Amazon. 25 piece. lol I will get them on Wednesday but I won't be using them until I do my progesterone test that confirms O. I usually don't test earlier than that as I always have to go for my test to confirm. Except the cycle of my bfp because I knew at 3dpo that I was pregnant. 

This one I don't want to symptom spot because last cycle I got everything and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber -- I hope you are doing okay. Ladies, I am sorry. I am so far behind. I just wanted to apologize. I know I have been that selfish member lately who is not really commenting about anyone else's life - of course i have not really been updating on me a lot either. I have just felt really depressed. I will get over this hurdle.

For now.. how is everyone? I see such a mix of good news and bad news in here lately. I just wanted you ladies to know I am reading, as I can, and thinking of all of you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

rph87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope it's ok to just jump in! I'm 13 dpo today, but tend to have a short LP.
> 
> AF was due 2 days ago and I had a slight tiny amount of spotting yesterday (only after a BM). It was a teeny tiny amount and there was a tiny bit of red tissue. I was sure it was the start of AF, but it never started up and still hasn't as of today.
> 
> I did test yesterday morning with a FRER but only saw a possible shadow of a line - nothing more.
> 
> I'm super bloated, but not crampy really. I had hot flashes the past two days and I gagged at the smell of old fast food in my car this morning. Hoping these are all good signs!
> 
> I'm trying to hold my pee in for a few more hours to see if I can test again today... my husband and I are celebrating our 5 year wedding anniversary today - so it'd be so fun to give him good news at dinner tonight.
> 
> Rachel

Welcome! Lots of :dust: for you. Happy Anniversary, I hope you are able to surprise hubby with a BFP soon :)


ashleyg said:


> Also this is how I've been feeling lately :haha:

Aww hang in there!! All the aches and pains will soon be a distant memory one little man gets here :)


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ladies my diamond ring my 30th birthday present and 15 year anniversary an 18ct 15 diamond ring. My Hubby put it away last year and has been paying it off weekly he's too amazing to me. Xxx

Such a stunning ring, and so thoughtful too. Beautiful!!


Mrs. MB said:


> Welcome Rph, sorry about the BFN!!! We are here for support :)
> 
> Amber - what a wonderful gift. I'm so happy you're having an amazing birthday!
> 
> AFM: my puppy herniated and needs a second surgery. Heavy sedation until Tuesday and then another surgery.

Oh no!! So sorry about your puppy :(. I hope he does ok until Tuesday. Poor guy :(


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Sorry I've been absent ladies. It was my sons 7th birthday last week, and we've been busy preparing for our holiday next week :D
> Huge congrats to pink :)
> Xx

:hi: Have a nice holiday! Hope you and your family are doing well :flower:


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Here is the reason I went back to hospital possibly triggering, possible MC, gross details and a downer post so please don't read if this isn't ok xx
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Please firstly excuse how completely depressed and fed up I may come across, Im so over this.
> 
> Yesterday morning I woke up to large clots and minimal gushes of blood and lots of contractions. I quickly at 5am packed up my hotel room and sat waiting for the haemorrhage as thats what Im used to and I thought being as it was my birthday it would be a perfect day for the next bleed.
> The day went on the pain was bad but bleeding minimal. I carried on with my day and despite the pain I had a wonderful day, really lovely. &#61514;
> 
> By evening I again couldnt pee and have been swelling all day I had the urge to wee but it was like it was blocked so I went and got cystitis relief, walking around the shop I was in agony each step hurt I didnt say anything though I didnt want to worry my hubby or kids. I took that med and settled down for the evening freezing cold and exhausted on the couch. The cramps hurt a lot. Then I sneezed and felt that familiar gush of blood and my vagina filling with a big clot and thought ahh here it is then. I hobbled up the stairs to the toilet and was horrified to find a mass in my pad. The blood was trickling and I washed my hands to feel if there was anything else left inside me all I found was a very dilated open soft thin cervix. About 4cm dilated. No more tissue.
> 
> Rang the hospital they wanted me to come in, I took the tissue its being sent away. They dont know what it is. Its the shape of a pregnancy sac well oval and about 2 inches long and inch fat. It was vascular and grisly it was rubbery it was gross. One side had like sac tissue around it, yellowy white and the other side looked like placenta and had tiny clots all over. I have to wonder if I did have a second pregnancy from the unprotected sex on april 7th. Funnily enough from passing that my pregnancy blood level is now negative. Was it left over placenta from the twins? Urgh I just dont know. Is it a cast a fibroid? Its been sent off anyway and I will find out within 6 weeks if they know what it is. I found a picture online which looks like it and it was a 6 week loss. I didnt open it up or anything I figured the testing people would do that to find out. Despite being on 600mg ferrous sulphate a day my hb is still dropping as of last night I was at 83 (My usual is 138/140) Ive got breathing issues and am constantly tired, low, cold, weak, restless legs and aching so they are getting me ready for a transfusion next week. If I bleed any sort of gush I have to go back in.
> 
> So thats that.

Oh my goodness :(. A miscarriage would definitely explain the tissue that you passed, not to mention the positive tests you were getting. I wish this nightmare would end for you :(. I am glad to read that it didn't interfere with your little getaway though. You are much stronger that I ever would be!


muffinbabes4 said:


> Mrs mb I'm so sorry about your pup luv :(
> 
> Amber what in the world ! :hugs: no words just so sorry your going through this and hoping its over :(
> 
> Tasha that sweet girl! She is a sweetie pie! Where has time gone!?
> 
> Aayla I hope that pos opk gets here soon or else :trouble: , it does really suck waiting on that dang opk, especially when you run out of opk! I was like cd 18 or 19 last cycle!? Ugh (Got it late cd 15 early cd 16 this cycle) . So I feel your pain hun.
> 
> Well Afm had a date last night went well, got NO :sex: lmbo! but had a great time, dh had a headache, :trouble: ! But he promised me tonight (he didn't promise to behave but I plan on taking full advantage of him so :flasher: , I'm cramping on my left side this am so feels like o pains,
> 
> yall have a great day luvs.
> I'm going 4 wheeler riding yay!

:laugh2: Love that flasher dude! Hope the moves work tonight! Jealous of the 4 wheeling, so fun!


Aayla said:


> I am totally gutted. O has not been confirmed. My temp barely rose this morning. I did have one month back in the beginning where I didn't have a temp confirmation but the progesterone test said I ovulated. I will continue temping and see what happens.
> 
> I did have one beer last night at my sister's boyfriend's bday party. I don't know if that affected my temp at all. Some say it will bring the bbt down and some say it willbring it up. But usually it is because of drinking heavily not have a glass of beer.
> 
> I will be going on may 21 to get my progesterone test done. If I was to place O it would have been yesterday.
> 
> I'm not sure what I will do or what will happen if I am suddenly not ovulating on letrozole. Possibly try one more month and see what happens. make sure it wasn't a fluke. I don't think I can go up in dosage. I think the max is 7.5mg which is what I am on. But not sure.

Sorry this is all so stressful. Try and stay positive, it'll happen :flower:. Lots of :dust:


Aayla said:


> I will know for sure on may 21 as I still have to get my progesterone test. I am assuming I ovulated yesterday. And I still have more temping to do. Might just have a slow rise this cycle. Or a late one.
> 
> I woke up sad but I am ok now.
> 
> Oh and my sister got me the best bday gift. She bought me a pair of John Fluevog shoes. He is my fave shoe designer. The shoes he makes are so funky and crazy. Someone on a bidding site happened to be selling them and she snatched them up for me. I literally cried.

Cute shoes! I'd totally break an ankle in those (among a lot of other things I'm sure!) I'm 5'9" so I can't pull off heels at all.


breakingdawn said:


> Amber -- I hope you are doing okay. Ladies, I am sorry. I am so far behind. I just wanted to apologize. I know I have been that selfish member lately who is not really commenting about anyone else's life - of course i have not really been updating on me a lot either. I have just felt really depressed. I will get over this hurdle.
> 
> For now.. how is everyone? I see such a mix of good news and bad news in here lately. I just wanted you ladies to know I am reading, as I can, and thinking of all of you.

There is no need to apologize! It's ok to take some time to yourself. I've been doing it a lot, too. Sorry you've been depressed, feel free to vent here if you need to. :hugs:


Pink, hope you and baby are doing well! Thinking of you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB your poor puppy! How did a simple snip snip surgery turn into all this?! Hopefully Tuesday's surgery takes care of it all. That's a lot to deal with while pregnant and working full time. 


Disney I'm 5'9 too, when I got divorced to my ex who was 2inches shorter than me I went out and bought a bunch of 4inch heels, but I just feel like a beast in them haha...maybe if I was super model thin ;)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Amber im so so sorry hun....I really hope they find out what the clot was and that it wasn't another mc....My heart really goes out to you hun....HUGE :hugs: and kisses to you....Hope you feel better soon and im glad that you still had a wonderful time on your birthday weekend!

Hope all you ladies had a wonderful weekend as well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber I am so, so sorry to hear you've ended up back in the hospital!! How frightening! I really hope the end of all of this is in sight for you. :hugs:

Breaking, every one of us here knows how stressful and heartbreaking ttc can be, so don't stress about it. We've all been there at some point and we're here to support each other through it. I'm sorry you've been feeling so down. Keep your chin up sweetie! And if you ever need to vent, we'll be here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Cornfieldland said:


> Mrs MB your poor puppy! How did a simple snip snip surgery turn into all this?! Hopefully Tuesday's surgery takes care of it all. That's a lot to deal with while pregnant and working full time.
> 
> 
> Disney I'm 5'9 too, when I got divorced to my ex who was 2inches shorter than me I went out and bought a bunch of 4inch heels, but I just feel like a beast in them haha...maybe if I was super model thin ;)

:rofl::rofl:I'm only 5'5", but I'm totally with you! I'm no super model either and sometimes when I put on heels I feel like a beast! :haha: Like I'm towering over everyone, including my husband. He's 5'11", so I'm not really unless I'm wearing 6" heels (never going to happen), but it certainly feels like it!


----------



## FLArmyWife

busy- hope this is ok but I'm going to share your FB post

"Dear friends and loved ones if you could open your hearts and wallets and help my sweet sister and her family in any way (shares&prayers) we would be so appreciative. They've received news that their eldest daughter tragically passed away in a house fire.

https://www.gofundme.com/24sw5rbg"

sending hugs and love to your family :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - Oh my god, that's absolutely tragic and heartbreaking... I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie. How absolutely devastating. 

I'm reading ladies but I'm not commenting much because I'm just a scatterbrain for the next few days. I love you all and you're all in my thoughts.


----------



## Aayla

Busy: I'm so so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## lenorajoy

So sad! Busy, I'm so sorry for your loss. Your family will be in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh busy that's horrifying I'm so sorry for your loss. Xxx


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh busy my heart goes out to your family , prayers for healing luv in this difficult time. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Aayla I'm sorry luv, its so frustrating, fx that you O'd & caught it!

Corn you tall beast!! :haha:
And no he attempted not to behave, :trouble: but I don't think he did a good job , hehehe, I was simply irresistible :rofl: :rofl: :flasher: 

So I'm officially 1 dpo yay! :coffee: had super strong left sided O pains yesterday for hours, and bd last night.. 2 days and 4 days before, that's all though, dh was working . (And had a friggin headache) 

So I hope everyone is ok, thinking about you amber :hugs:

Pato? How are you luv?
Where is tie!? 

Mrs.mb hope everything is better with doggie..&#9825;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Busy, thoughts and prayers to you and your family during this tragic time :( :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin I knew he wouldn't resist your moves! Yay for 1 DPO. Go :spermy: go!

AFM- "Back" to work today! It's bittersweet... luckily SO is off work today so he's got Ellie. DD1 is at school (but not for much longer) so that helps as well. Work is very happy to have me back as they are sooooo behind. So looks like I should be off here and working :laugh2:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy that is beyond heart wrenching :( every parents worst nightmare. My heart goes out to your family. Xxx

Disney have a good day back at work! So happy you can work from home for a bit. I'm sure your baby girl will take a bottle at some point, I know it's frustrating and heart breaking to here that cry. Hope it gets easier!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mateo had his 1 month check up today. He's up to 8 lbs 9ozs. He weighed 6.8 at birth, then dropped to 6.3 after. I thought maybe he would wiegh a bit more, but Dr was happy with the wieght. Do you lady's remember how much ur LOs gained by one month?
Also did ur Dr recommend D drops or vitimin D for baby? She is because of living in Canada and not as much sunshine. I've been just trying to take him out in the sun for a few minutes when it's nice but I don't know if that's enough.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks disney lmbo!! :haha:
Yes luv good luck back at work! 

Corn not sure about the vit. D as I'm in florida, but I'd say keep taking him in the sunshine as much as possible. &#9825;&#9825; and 8 lbs oh my goodness!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Busy - your family is in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## breakingdawn

Muffin - best of luck to you in your 2ww.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Muffin hopefully DH isn't as good as he thinks he is at p/o method haha oopsie! That's your recipe for babies it seems ;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- I'll look up what he weighed at his first month check up... but even being in Fl our Dr gave us Vit D drops to give


----------



## FLArmyWife

ok corn looked it up

He was 7 lbs 2 oz at birth
He dropped to 6 something afterwards..
His one month check up was on March 4th which was 1 month and 9 days
He weighed 9lbs 5oz


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so sorry busy! Thinking of you and your family.

Corn Paxton was 
5lbs 6oz at birth
6lbs 7oz at 6 weeks
8lbs 4oz at 2 months 
But he's a bad example, we've been struggling with weight gain. He's looking huge since the tie revision though. I never heard anything about vitamin D drops... Not sure why!?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn that sounds great to me?! 

Let me grab my kids baby records and have a look.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Phoebe was 

9 :1.5 -born
8 :4 -2 weeks (breast feeds increased)
9 :1.5 -almost 4 weeks old back to birth weight
9 :9 -5 weeks old
10 :8 -2 months old a pound and a half up at 2 months old still just breastfed.

My son

10:10.5 -born
10:12.5 -2 weeks
11:12.5 - almost 4 weeks
13:15.5 - 8 weeks

Also just breastfed on formula from 10 weeks but over 3lbs up.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Flarmy. .cool, I have no clue she never gave me any, possible because I nursed exclusively, I have no clue though. I still took them in the sun though too. Lol, had little tan babies :haha:

Pink thinking about you and baby girl &#9825;&#9825;

Thanks breaking, I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to wait long. Ugh :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - he has an undescended testicle so they had to open him up to get it out. To make matters worse - they didn't find it. He then was healing well but internal stitches didn't hold at some point and his bladder slipped. Tomorrow a specialist is briefing us on how she's going to close and secure the hernia at the same time as retrieving that second testicle. 

Muffin - He's on Tramadol and Trazadone so pretty much out of it. He wakes up, gives a tail wag, a kiss and goes to pee. He's the sweetest thing ever. My boss today asked me if I'm ready to give him up for adoption considering all his health problems. She's obviously not a pet person. I wanted to tell her where to shove it so bad.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Mrs.mb for your boss :trouble: what a B!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thank you lady's for the replies, I swear he nurses 20hrs a day so I hope his gain is normal. I had almost no sleep last night so I was feeling a bit teary because I thought he should be 9lbs...but I'm just tired and hormonal. But I'm on my second wind now...I broke down and had a coffee and I feel more alive. 

Mrs MB I'm so sorry sounds awful poor puppy :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh mrs mb I feel your pain. A few weeks ago when we were apartment hunting we asked about having three dogs and one of the places wouldn't budge even though one is a service dog and the guy had the balls to ask me "can't you just get rid of one of them? "
I immediately got up and politely told him I'd live in a box before doing that and stormed out


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Mrs mb how horrible I'm so sorry and urgh what is it with insensitive clouts these days people are so rude and quick to comment on things they know nothing about big hugs darling xxxxxxxx

Fla good for you! Acting like your fur family is a frinking extra couch?! Urgh. Muffin we all need bats!

Corn, big hugs sometimes that's just what we need in these exhausting and relentless times is a bit of a cry and a vent. You're very normal :) sending much love xx


----------



## ashleyg

Busy - I'm so so sorry! :hugs:

Amber - I'm sorry about everything going on :( I hope that the doctors can figure out what's happening with you!

Mrs. M - your poor puppy! I hated when my animals had to have surgery. They always look so miserable afterwards. I hope he heals quickly <3 

Pink - I've been thinking of you and baby girl! Hope you're doing well mama!


----------



## ashleyg

Afm:

So...does it mean anything if baby is super low but you're not dilated yet? Had my 36 week appointment today and during my cervical check, my dr said that baby's head is super low & RIGHT there (which I figured because of the extra hip pain and pressure) but I'm still closed :nope: I keep getting random contractions off and on but obviously they're not doing anything other than making me uncomfortable lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It just means baby is in a lovely position :) when things are right your body will start to dilate and go into labour Hun. I don't think it means anything that you haven't started opening at 36 weeks other than it isn't time. I know many women experience contractions that don't seem to do anything for many weeks it's so tiring and frustrating isn't it. Hopefully baby will have another week or two in there to fully mature though these last weeks are tough sending a big hug. I can't believe it is time to labour watch with you now. We'll have another fab baby before we know it. :)

I'm good today's hospital visit started bad but ended with good explanations and care and I finally got my coil :D


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies....

Yes Muffin I'm here but at a total loss for words for Busy....it's awful to lose a child and under such tragic circumstances my heart just breaks for your sister...I'm so very sorry to hear this and so sorry for loss......


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> Mateo had his 1 month check up today. He's up to 8 lbs 9ozs. He weighed 6.8 at birth, then dropped to 6.3 after. I thought maybe he would wiegh a bit more, but Dr was happy with the wieght. Do you lady's remember how much ur LOs gained by one month?
> Also did ur Dr recommend D drops or vitimin D for baby? She is because of living in Canada and not as much sunshine. I've been just trying to take him out in the sun for a few minutes when it's nice but I don't know if that's enough.

My DS was 8#4 oz at birth and my DD was 8# and were both nearly 12# at 6 weeks and 8 weeks respectively


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mrs. MB - So sorry to hear about the ER visit and your poor puppy :cry: Hopefully the surgery goes well.

Flarmy - I hate how some people assume animals are just "animals" and not a part of your family just because they could possibly "do damage". TBH I've known some peoples' rowdy kids that do more damage than any dog ever could.

Ashley - My belly has been pretty low too. I think this baby has been head down for a while but that unfortunately doesn't always lead to dilation. Try taking a 30 minute walk once a day and the gravity of the baby's weight should help the baby's head engage.


----------



## ashleyg

AmberDaisyDoo said:



> It just means baby is in a lovely position :) when things are right your body will start to dilate and go into labour Hun. I don't think it means anything that you haven't started opening at 36 weeks other than it isn't time. I know many women experience contractions that don't seem to do anything for many weeks it's so tiring and frustrating isn't it. Hopefully baby will have another week or two in there to fully mature though these last weeks are tough sending a big hug. I can't believe it is time to labour watch with you now. We'll have another fab baby before we know it. :)
> 
> I'm good today's hospital visit started bad but ended with good explanations and care and I finally got my coil :D

That seems to be me lol. I keep getting the contractions but apparently they aren't actually doing anything. So that's annoying! I hope that since he's already so low that things start happening in another week or two!

I'm glad that you got some explanations, I'm sure that helped ease your mind a ton :hugs:



lilmisscaviar said:


> Mrs. MB - So sorry to hear about the ER visit and your poor puppy :cry: Hopefully the surgery goes well.
> 
> Flarmy - I hate how some people assume animals are just "animals" and not a part of your family just because they could possibly "do damage". TBH I've known some peoples' rowdy kids that do more damage than any dog ever could.
> 
> Ashley - My belly has been pretty low too. I think this baby has been head down for a while but that unfortunately doesn't always lead to dilation. Try taking a 30 minute walk once a day and the gravity of the baby's weight should help the baby's head engage.

So if baby is already really low....that doesn't mean he's engaged? Dr. basically said he's like RIGHT there, like as soon as he started to check me he said he can feel baby.

I've been walking as much as I can! I've also been cleaning A TON the last few days and I can def tell that baby is much lower lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ash- try dtd. Sperm soften the cervix sounds a lot like me shortly before sweets came.


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy - we've been dtd almost every night lol :haha: but nothing so far! 

What were you feeling before sweets came?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn, as long as little Mateo is happy and satisfied with how much milk he is getting, as well as having enough wet diapers a day, he's good! I know it's hard not to compare. Ellie did not have a one month appointment, just a two month. She was 10 lbs 11 oz, up from her 6 lbs 8 oz birth weight. 5 lbs 15 oz was her lowest. 

Both my babies were recommended vitamin D drops, yes. It's because breastmilk does not have the "recommended" amount. We bought them for Ellie and they got lost after a couple weeks :dohh:. I'm sure they'll turn up somewhere so I can start giving them to her again.


First day "back" at work went alright. It's hard when I'm the only one who can feed her and get her to sleep. But I did get a lot done. I'm sure we will get a routine going :). 

I brought the Boppy in my office and she fell asleep like this :laugh2:. She was comfy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## muffinbabes4

Disney what a pic she is such a doll!! And helping mommie work ! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Aayla

Okay..TMI post...

so I'm not sure what is going on with my body. I check my cm everyday and I noticed the day after my ewcm I dried right up (internal and external). The next day it was creamy but not a lot because I had to check internally. Today was also creamy but I have noticed a sheen like when i first get ewcm. this has increased today to where I checked when i went to the bathroom and it's like I have lotion coming out of me. 

I am positive the grapefruit juice I drank increased my ewcm so could it increase the rest? 

oh wait.. I heard Robitussin can help with cm and I have cold. I didn't take it but I have taken Buckley's Mucous and Phlegm today. could that be making my cm more abundant?


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla - I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with cm and what it's typically like throughout your cycle outside of ewcm. I don't always see much cm myself other than ewcm around ovulation and occasionally sticky cm either before or after the ewcm.:shrug:

I've never looked into increasing cm before as mine seems plenty and normal, so I'm not sure what can be used to do it, but if Robitussin has similar active ingredients to the product you used, I'd say it could certainly contribute to the extra cm you're having. And I would guess that it would probably increase all cm, not just the ewcm, but that's a total guess. :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Aayla, I think I already posted on your ewcm question....lol..

but yes robitussin is fine if that main ingredient is guaifenesin (it's an expectorant) or you can get just a bottle of mucus relief pure guaifenesin 400mg. If you get it in a robitussin form makesure it doesn't have a suppressant in it also, because then it will defeat the purpose. 

If your cm is like lotion though and it was ewcm you probably did O already. Yay! 

Also rrlt (red raspberry leaf tea) is great for ewcm.. and pure lemon water. 
The best for me has been to do a castor oil pack right before my fertile window, it's like holy ewcm! 

Now I've never had a problem with ewcm before with my other kids, but #5 is being stubborn and that could be a reason because I don't make much ewcm now, obviously hormone related, 

Well that's when I did the castor oil pack (liver clense) like I said ,worked like a charm.

Good luck hun! & btw.. I don't think you need to worry about tmi here :haha:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Pink hope your doing well luv! Enjoying that new baby girl &#9825;&#9825;

Hope everyone is good.
Anyone have test porn!?

Breaking how many dpo are you?

Afm.. 2 dpo wow . :coffee: 
I need some jeopardy music...


----------



## breakingdawn

Morning ladies... I'll catch up later. Just a quick update while DD is in the bath. She now has the stomach bug that's rotated in this house for two weeks now. :( ugh!

Muffin - I'm 9dpo.. I woke up sweating and hot this morning. I have my usual AF cramps, back pain, and sore bbs. I am going to test Friday morning just to prepare for AF which is due a week from today. On Friday I'll be 12dpo so I'm sure something would show by then. Not super hopeful though. Not trying to be negative just based on how I feel.


----------



## muffinbabes4

Breaking sorry dd has the bug :( 
Test tomorrow! 
You neverrrrr know! :) 10 dpo is good test day, well when you do post we need some test porn round here :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

I was just wondering this morning if anyone else should be testing soon! I'm right there with you muffin! 1 dpo here now.:coffee:
I so badly want to pee on something, but at 1 dpo...pointless. :haha: Officially in the tww, though! Let's hope it goes faster than the first two weeks just waiting for o... 


Breaking, sorry to hear about the stomach bug! That's the worst... I hope you're all healthy again soon. And fx you've managed to catch a good eggy this month!


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh cool lenora! Yes wait we shall... :coffee: 
That's the story of my life :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Now look, enabler! :haha: I swore I would not test before Friday. It has been a STRUGGLE so far... I am just not prepared to see a :bfn: this early. Trying hard to hold out. Friday seems like a good day to cry it all out.


----------



## lenorajoy

If the BFNs stress you out, you're doing the right thing holding off! If you have caught a good egg, the stress won't help you out any. You can do it! 3 more days...


----------



## muffinbabes4

Nope I'm bad , im a poas addict like most of us here :rofl: , so you shouldn't listen to me, if your trying to behave, but ..yes IF you have the will power I say wait 3 more days .. :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Thanks all. I couldn't temp this morning as this cold has kicked my butt. The meds I had only lasted long enough for me to get 2 hours at a time. Then I would wake, take some more and then try and sleep. So I didn't even bother to try and temp.

I will start testing on Sunday. I never start until O is confirmed. But my wondfos will be here on Wednesday. It will be hard to not test but I know it is impossible to get a positive so early


----------



## lenorajoy

I will be _trying_ to wait until next Friday to test... Let's see if I make it. :rofl:


----------



## lenorajoy

Looking forward to some tests Aayla! Come on Sunday!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oohh looks like we have some tests to look forward to by the end of this week. Yay! :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck with your tests ladies!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck to those testing! Fx for all of you and lots of :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ladies I need to go catch up. I haven't been recovering well. It's been horrible. The first two days were great and I even declined meds because I felt so good. Then it just went down hill from there. There are honestly times I can't move from the Pain and I feel like I'm dying (a little dramatic much?!) But I never felt this bad after my emergency c-section and I was even in labor for 25+ hours with her. Maybe I just expected too much but this has been so miserable I'm considering asking for a tubal in December because the thought of ever going through this again makes me physically ill, I want to throw up! :sad2: I will try to go catch up and read!! I'm so sorry I haven't been very active on here. BUT, baby E is doing amazing. She's perfect and beautiful and nursing like a champ!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160515_142400.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## frangi33

Oh pink so sorry to hear you're in so much discomfort. I hope you heal up real soon hun. Have you been taking it easy? What does your dd1 think to her new baby sister? I bet she's over the moon x


----------



## frangi33

Oh my goodness just seen your photo of baby e! She's so frickin cute! Just look at those chubby cheeks, what a stunner x


----------



## pinkpassion

I have been taking it easy. Dh has been amazing basically waiting on me hand and foot. Dd1 (H) is absolutely in love with E. She has been so helpful .. we did have to go out today to take E to her check up so I may feelook extra worse today!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink she's super super gorgeous! Love, love all these girly headband trends these days! What a beautiful little baby :) 

So sorry to hear that things went so poorly! I had hoped that this scheduled c section would be a breeze! I wonder why you had such a awful time? The puking and pain :( so sorry! Please try to relax and let yourself be takin care of...hopefully you have some help. I know how you work super hard at home, hoping you can heal, rest and just nurse baby and let someone else worry about the rest. Xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh I see you just posted :) so happy DH is helping, and I bet your little girl is just in love with Elizabeth and has her little dolly in her arms too :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Ladies I need to go catch up. I haven't been recovering well. It's been horrible. The first two days were great and I even declined meds because I felt so good. Then it just went down hill from there. There are honestly times I can't move from the Pain and I feel like I'm dying (a little dramatic much?!) But I never felt this bad after my emergency c-section and I was even in labor for 25+ hours with her. Maybe I just expected too much but this has been so miserable I'm considering asking for a tubal in December because the thought of ever going through this again makes me physically ill, I want to throw up! :sad2: I will try to go catch up and read!! I'm so sorry I haven't been very active on here. BUT, baby E is doing amazing. She's perfect and beautiful and nursing like a champ!!!

What a beautiful baby!! :cloud9: So sorry you're not recovering well, sounds awful :(. Hoping you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: she is gorgeous. Glad she is eating well. Sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- i sympathize.. I really do.. my post section was terrible. :hugs: hope you start doing better soon


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks ladies. Tomorrow I'm going to make an effort to catch up on y'all and write out my birth story!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Pink she's so beautiful! I'm so sorry that you're feeling terrible :( are you keeping up with your meds now? I hope that you start feeling better soon girly <3 Just rest and let your DH take care of you!


----------



## Pato

Pink...O my shes absolutely beautiful, what a precious....I'm sorry you are not doing so well but grateful to hear DH is taking care of you....get some rest and update when you can...no rush, take it easy we'll be here


----------



## Pato

Lenora, Aayla and Breaking really excited for some test porn:thumbup:

Mrs. MB how are you feeling today and how is puppy doing?

Disney, hope all is going well 'back at work'....how is precious doing? Has she taken the bottle as yet?

Flarmy how are you feeling today? How is Sweets? Is he still mucussy?

Tasha nice to see you hope you are all well?

Hopeful how is baby P? and how are you?

Corn how's it going?

Muffin how are you and the adogable puppies?

Ashley, hope you are well and hanging in there a bit longer....

Busy and 5Stars how are you lovely ladies doing? Busy how is your sister?

Amber honey....so sorry love, how are you feeling today?

Hope I didn't miss anyone, i'm a bit scatter brained lately....hope you all have a lovely day and rest of the week...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Pato

Spoiler
AFM as I said I'm in a bit of a funk right now....got all excited as AF was late and had some test porn for you ladies but decided to wait bc you all know how it is....well, as you can see...I'm CD 3 today:cry: turned out to be another chemical...Passed what looked like a sac last night after a day full of cramping and flooding....Why do I even bother???


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Spoiler
> AFM as I said I'm in a bit of a funk right now....got all excited as AF was late and had some test porn for you ladies but decided to wait bc you all know how it is....well, as you can see...I'm CD 3 today:cry: turned out to be another chemical...Passed what looked like a sac last night after a day full of cramping and flooding....Why do I even bother???

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun! On the bright side you can get a bean.. now just gotta figure out why you're body won't let the bean stick :cry: Have you talked with your Dr about it?


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh Pato I'm so sorry! :cry::hugs: It's so heartbreaking to see other ladies struggling with fertility and loss.

I hope you get your rainbow very soon! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, your little girl is so precious!! <3

I'm sorry you're feeling so terrible! I hope you can get some relief from the pain and discomfort soon! I can't help but wonder what has made recovery so terrible for you. Poor thing! I'm glad DH is taking good care of you.

Looking forward to reading your birth story!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pato :hugs: I'm so sorry that is discouraging. Don't lose hope, I'm sorry it's been so difficult. Have you tried any blood work up or progesterone levels? I'm sorry if you already mentioned it before.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink, little E is so sweet. I can't wait to read your birth story. I'm sorry you're having a rough recovery. 

Pato :hugs: I'm so sorry Hun. I'm hoping you have your rainbow soon! 

Pax is doing well, he's finally starting to fill out some. He rolls from belly to back and he's been laughing out loud here & there too :) He's on all formula now which I still feel guilty about but my supply just dropped after his tongue/lip tie revision. He refused to latch so I was pumping and eventually was getting 4oz total all day after 6-7 pump sessions! Not worth my time that could be better spent with Pax.
I'm good too, just trying to get into my pre baby clothes! I'm lower than my pre pregnancy weight but it's arranged differently now and my pants won't go over my massive hips :haha:


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> AFM as I said I'm in a bit of a funk right now....got all excited as AF was late and had some test porn for you ladies but decided to wait bc you all know how it is....well, as you can see...I'm CD 3 today:cry: turned out to be another chemical...Passed what looked like a sac last night after a day full of cramping and flooding....Why do I even bother???
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry hun! On the bright side you can get a bean.. now just gotta figure out why you're body won't let the bean stick :cry: Have you talked with your Dr about it?Click to expand...

My doctor pretty much said my eggs are old and asked if I ever considered getting an egg donor:dohh:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well that's not very nice! how rude.. :hugs: a 70 something year old just had her first baby... people in their late 50s have kids more and more often now too. ugh I hate rude people like that. I vote you get a new more compassionate dr


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> AFM as I said I'm in a bit of a funk right now....got all excited as AF was late and had some test porn for you ladies but decided to wait bc you all know how it is....well, as you can see...I'm CD 3 today:cry: turned out to be another chemical...Passed what looked like a sac last night after a day full of cramping and flooding....Why do I even bother???
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry hun! On the bright side you can get a bean.. now just gotta figure out why you're body won't let the bean stick :cry: Have you talked with your Dr about it?Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor pretty much said my eggs are old and asked if I ever considered getting an egg donor:dohh:Click to expand...

:saywhat:Does your doctor just mean that they aren't great quality or...? It sounds awfully rude to say someone's eggs are old! Like saying you have a dusty old uterus! How rude!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I just found this when I googled it:
https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

Apparently your doctor is actually saying you don't have quality eggs. (Still can't believe he/she called them old!:trouble:) Have you tried anything before now to try to improve egg quality, or is this the first time your doctor has mentioned it? Have you had any tests done or is this just a theoretical cause? Sorry if you've already posted about this previously!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

It sounds like something similar to what my doctor diagnosed me with. She said I have a "conductive uterus". Here is a link that explains it: https://www.livescience.com/22706-super-fertility-recurrent-miscarriages.html

It's not so much that your eggs are old, just that your body can't tell the difference between a "good egg" and a "bad egg" so it implants the egg whether it will grow into a baby or not, and the bad eggs miscarry later. Most will reject bad eggs before they implant so you just don't get pregnant and go on to the next month.

They make testing strips that help you know whether the egg you will release that month will be healthy or not. You only take them 3x a month similar to the way you take OPKs or pregnancy dip tests. It says they're for women near menopause but they can be used for anyone who has a history of miscarriages and "bad eggs". Here is the link to read more about them: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fshfetest.html


----------



## Pato

lilmisscaviar said:


> It sounds like something similar to what my doctor diagnosed me with. She said I have a "conductive uterus". Here is a link that explains it: https://www.livescience.com/22706-super-fertility-recurrent-miscarriages.html
> 
> It's not so much that your eggs are old, just that your body can't tell the difference between a "good egg" and a "bad egg" so it implants the egg whether it will grow into a baby or not, and the bad eggs miscarry later. Most will reject bad eggs before they implant so you just don't get pregnant and go on to the next month.
> 
> They make testing strips that help you know whether the egg you will release that month will be healthy or not. You only take them 3x a month similar to the way you take OPKs or pregnancy dip tests. It says they're for women near menopause but they can be used for anyone who has a history of miscarriages and "bad eggs". Here is the link to read more about them: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fshfetest.html

Thank you, I'll look into this


----------



## Pato

lenorajoy said:


> I just found this when I googled it:
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health
> 
> Apparently your doctor is actually saying you don't have quality eggs. (Still can't believe he/she called them old!:trouble:) Have you tried anything before now to try to improve egg quality, or is this the first time your doctor has mentioned it? Have you had any tests done or is this just a theoretical cause? Sorry if you've already posted about this previously!

I'll look into improving egg quality, it will take some lifestyle changes. I had started using Vitex, RRL tea, COQ10, Vit B6 etc before but now I have an issue with my blood sugar being in the pre-diabetic range so I'm gonna work on that and lose some weight. I think it takes about 3 months to improve eggs, same as blood sugar control in the cells so it will all work together. Thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pato :hugs:

Pink - my c-section recovery was rough. I was in a wheelchair for three days after, and then they made me give it up because apparently walking would aid recovery - so I spent the next few days limping, bent double, over to the NICU when it was feeding time and back again to try and catch my own meal and medicine times. Once we got to be in the same room I just made a nest on the bed of everything we needed and only left the bed for the toilet. Breakfast was down the hall in the tea room so I just didn't eat it - nurses would bring tea to the beds and then my DH would bring food once he was allowed in. 

It's major surgery. If you have surgery for a hernia, you get sick leave for months to recover. C-section, you're expected to get up straight away and be taking care of baby, feeding and usually on no sleep?! I know women are superhuman, but seriously?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Oh PINK I'm So Sorry You Are Having Such A Hard time recovering luv , i sure hope you feel better soon. And thank God dh is helping !!! that little baby girl is soooooo adorable!!! &#9825;&#9825;

Pato.. :hugs: that dr of yours is just begging for it isn't she :trouble:
Listen luv .. look into 'NAC .. for fertility'. Just do like 10 min. Of research. 

Hope everyone is doing well I need to catch up. :hugs: had a busy day! 

3 dpo :coffee:


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks m+s. 
I actually called my drs office because the pain has been so bad today. One of the nurses got snotty with me "well you had the c-section 5 days ago it all sounds normal to me!" .. ok, I've had a c-section before. I'm not expecting no pain at all and the incision and everything feels fine. No pain. It's to the right and just above the incision that is excruciating. I'm not sure if it's a nerve or some serious muscular pain or what but it's bad. After my my first c-section I declined pain meds. I had a relatively easy recovery, yes painful but I made it through. This time not so much. Whatever that pain is hurts so bad I can't breathe at times. I dread going to the bathroom and taking off the belly support because that's the time it hurts the most, once the support is on its better and when my pain meds are wearing off it doesn't matter what I do its bad. So my dr called me directly and I was crying explaining to her the pain. She said I need to be seen right away so I'm to go in first thing in the morning. Unless it gets really bad tonight or I start running a fever or nausea or vomiting then I need to go to the er tonight. She increased my meds again , I absolutely hate taking meds period but especially while nursing. I had my tonsils removed while nursing dd1 (she was 7 months old) I didn't take any pains meds after and that is an excruciating procedure. Feels like you are swallowing shards of glass. I know pain and I usually manage. But whatever this is is a whole new ballgame. I can't help but cry and it's just awful
This whole experience has been horrible .. I'm so thankful E is healthy and well, so please don't mishear me. But I wish I'd never had to have the c-section!!! And I never want to do this again. The thought of doing this ever again brings me some serious stress.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: pink


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm so sorry, hopefully something's not infected. Sorry your c section was so awful that really sucks!! It's ok to complain about the pain and terrible c section, no one should have to suffer that. Happy little E is well, now just to get you feeling well so you can enjoy her and feel normal again.


----------



## ashleyg

Pato - I'm so sorry :hugs: I definitely don't think that your doctor should have called them old! I know a lot of mature women who have gotten pregnant. It's possible!

Hopeful - he's such a cutiepie! Can you believe how big he is already? 

Pink :hugs: I hope you can get some relief soon <3 

muffin - looking forward to some tests soon :D


----------



## ashleyg

AFM:

Just waiting on baby boy to make his appearance! My hips and pelvis are killing me now...they're so much worse in the morning. It's almost like a sharp pain when I get out of bed first thing and start to walk around. It get a little better throughout the day but it's definitely getting to be really painful & uncomfortable. I don't remember feeling like this with my daughter! And super weird...the first time this happen it freaked me out lol but when I get out of bed sometimes, something in my pelvis (at least that's where it feels like it is) pops! I totally freaked out the first time I heard it and felt it because I thought it was my water breaking hahah. But I think it's just a new sound my body makes now lol

Besides that, I've been in the mood to clean & organize pretty much the whole house & it's driving DH nuts :haha: I'm in nesting supermode lol. So far I've reorganized and cleaned up all the kitchen cabinets and drawers, all the bedroom and hallway closets, dusted all the tables and TV entertainment center, cleaned out the garage, made to-do lists for DH for when I'm in the hospital, started meal planning, and I've given away or thrown away a ton of things that aren't being used anymore to free up space. I still have a few more things to do but for the most part the house is spotless now! Lol. I also got the car seat installed today too! So I've been really busy just trying to get everything clean and prepared for Noah's arrival (obviously I know he's going to care about organized cabinets and closets :dohh:)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato my lovely Pato, I'm so so so sorry lovely chemicals are so cruel. Cruel to the heart and mind. I'm glad you've been given some awesome advice. Big hugs lovely girl. 

Ashley I could really use some of that nesting instinct shame it doesn't kick in when you need it most with kids who act like teenagers mess wise hahaha. I'm sorry about the pain the pain and popping sounds like spd without a doubt it's not too late to go and get a support band they really help. Keep your knees together when moving in and out of bed a chair or car it helps xxx

Pink my lovely pink I hate that you are suffering so much with pain you sound a tough cookie so it stands to reason that something is wrong or that you had a particularly rough c section I'm glad they are taking you seriously and I'm so glad you have dh to help you out. Sending all my love xxxxx

Muffin good luck sweetie and to anyone else ttc this month :) 

I'm doing well, I fainted and went back in to be checked over but there's nothing wrong just my stupid body being stupid. Me and my body aren't friends I detest it.


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato I'm sorry to hear about your blood sugar levels! That's no fun at all. I hope that the lifestyle changes you're making will help you reach your goals, normalize your blood sugar, and improve your eggs. I know how much of a challenge it is to make changes and stick with them, so I'll be rooting for you! 

Pink - that pain sounds terrible! I'm very much like you in that I don't like to take meds, so if I'm taking them it's pretty bad. I hope your doctors can figure out what's going on and get you on the road to recovery so you can enjoy your new baby without being in such excruciating pain!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a great day ladies

Pink- hope the Dr gets down to the cause and you get relief soon

Ashley- sorry you're so uncomfortable.. just remember.. you're lil man will be here soon and it'll all be worth it

amber- :growlmad: your body needs to get with the program

:dust: to ladies testing tomorrow! hope we see some bfps


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh Amber... Your body is such a jerk. I hope this ends for you soon. :hugs:

I can't blame you for unfriending your body. If only you and your body could spend some time apart! Maybe put it in time out so it can think about what it's done. :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You ladies always make me smile. 

Fla sorry about he headache I hope it eases through the day not gets worse. 

I haven't missed anyone out on purpose ladies sending my love to each and every one of you in our fab family xxx


----------



## Pato

Thanks guys, you all always make me feel better...:hugs:

Pink honey I'm truly sorry you are having to deal with all this pain. You sound like a real trooper, (me...I have a very low thresh hold for pain....I thought I died during labour with my daughter...) I hope your check up goes well today and they get to the root of this pain...I don't like hearing of this :hugs: and what makes it worse is knowing you really wanted your Vbac in the first place...smh


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, it is going to be a :bfn: for me this month. I am at least 10DPO today and negative tests and ALL my normal AF signs. I know my body super super well. There is no baby on board. I have also pushed DH a little too far and we may not be trying any longer. I just need some time to cope. Prayers appreciated


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking, I'm so sorry about impending AF and trouble with DH. :hugs: You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Aayla

Pink: I'm sorry you are going through so much pain and I hope you are able to enjoy these first days with your little girl. 

Pato: I'm sorry about your chemical. In regards to your blood sugar. Have you been told about metformin. It's a drug used with diabetics and those with insulin resistance. it helps to control your insulin levels and helps the body use the insulin properly. I have insulin resistance. Basically my body doesn't use sugar (any sugar from complex in fruit to simple in a donut) as a source of energy. it turns it to fat. So when you take metformin you have to be mindful of your carb count. eating loads of basic carbs while taking it will give you very bad diarrhea, well it did with me. but now that I know this I plan on going back on it. 

Breaking: Sorry you think you are out. I know you know your body but 10 dpo is still very early. you are only 4 days past the earliest in which implantation can happen. how long are your cycles normally? Keep the hope. At least until spotting happens. That's how I know af is on the way. I always spot 1 or 2 days prior. I'm also sorry to hear about your DH. Just remember he is going through his own stress in all of this. They try so hard to be our rock and to hold us through this but I know they go through their own pain and grief. I don't mean to take his side or anything. i don't know what happened. Just trying to offer a different point of view. 

AFM: 5DPO..cold is still here but I am coherent enough to be working. No temping still. I think I may just stop for this cycle. Not sure if there is a point after missing 3 days. 2 more days until my progesterone test. I'm nervous about this one. I truly truly hope it tells me I ovulated. I'm lucky that we have a thing called my Ehealth. It's a way to check our results online so we are able to know same day. 
I am pretty sure my wondfos arrived but I was sleeping. Now I have to go to the UPS shop to pick them up. Kinda excited. Only 3 more days. Although it will be hard to not test as soon as I get one. But I know it's impossible as implantation would be happening tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - haha id love to send some of my cleaning bug your way! It's making me extra anxious because I keep thinking about all the stuff I have left to clean and organize! I think I will try to hold out until he's here...they get better during the day but it's almost like everything just feels stiff in the morning after laying down for so long. 

I'm sorry you're still having a rough time :hugs: Tell your body to start getting itself together! 

Flarmy - thanks girl. I'm trying to just make the most of the time with just me and my daughter. 

Breaking - I'm sorry you're having a rough time :( I hope you and DH can work things out. We're here for you <3


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla - good luck when you do test!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am so thankful Sweets is being a good baby today. He's in the bouncer kicking away and talking to Mickey Mouse clubhouse on TV. I never wanted to be "that mom" that just places her kid in front of the TV but I have such a bad headache that isn't going away regardless of food/water intake or tylenol. Even took a 2 hr nap during his 3 hr nap and no help.. so I'm just thankful He is entertained so I can take it easy until DH gets home..in 3 hours!


----------



## ashleyg

I hope Your headache goes away! I use the TV to my advantage probably more often than I'd like to admit :haha: it's helpful when you have a toddler who likes to get into things when you're trying to do something else! Lol. Don't feel bad about it though! Mickey Mouse is educational ;)


----------



## ireadyermind

Hello ladies! Can I join?

I'll be testing tomorrow, but AF isn't due for at least another 4 days. :haha: 

Feeling pretty optimistic about things this month, but I keep talking myself out of it. lol


----------



## ashleyg

Welcome! :flower: good luck with your test tomorrow! :)


----------



## ireadyermind

Thanks, AshleyG!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ireadyermind said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join?
> 
> I'll be testing tomorrow, but AF isn't due for at least another 4 days. :haha:
> 
> Feeling pretty optimistic about things this month, but I keep talking myself out of it. lol

welcome. on my phone so not able to do the normal intro but waNted to welcome you and say post a test pic tomorrow so we can all obsess


----------



## ireadyermind

lol all right, I will! I am telling myself it'll be BFN though. Last time I didn't get BFP until AF was a couple days late. That ended in MC though, so perhaps that's why it was a late BFP.


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome!! :hi: You're going to love it here. Fx it's a bfp tomorrow!!! :happydance:

Looking forward to some tests tomorrow! Woo! I've got about a week yet before it's time for me to test... :coffee:


----------



## Aayla

Going for my progesterone test a day early. So I will know tomorrow if I ovulated or not.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Gl tomorrow Aalya! Hope it goes well.


----------



## Aayla

Thanks. I'm very nervous. I can find out my results online within a few hours so I will be checking my phone constantly lol


----------



## Aayla

Totally freaking out. Just getting ready for bed and when I wiped saw a glisten so I checked my cm. Didn't even have to go internal. There was a whole bunch of ewcm. My temp was very low this morning but because of my cold I didn't put it in FF. 

Has anyone got it in the tww? Could it be my cold meds Turing creamy to ew? I have never had ewcm more than once in a cycle. I barely get in a cycle to begin with.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I had something like that the cycle I got bfp, I had ewcm then it went away and came back. But I can't remember where I was I'm my cycle when it happened.


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla- good luck. The cycle I got my bfp I had an abundance of cm after O during my TWW (and through the entire pregnancy).



OOO let's see some test ladies!! :dust: all around!


----------



## lenorajoy

That could definitely be a sign of bfp... How many dpo are you aayla? Getting excited for you!! 
TMI time for me!:haha: I'm trying not to get too excited as I'm only 4 dpo, but I've been almost completely dry since 1 dpo (not normal for me) but yesterday I had some globs of yellow tinged somewhat clear super stretchy cm and late last night snot-like yellow cm. I've never seen either of those before and everything I've read about it (unless it's normal in a cycle) has been very promising, even this early. I've got a ways to go, so I'm keeping calm and reasonable about. Our bodies play some nasty tricks on us sometimes, so I'm not going to read too much into it. Fx, though! Would be an amazing anniversary gift.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX lenora


----------



## Pato

So last night I typed out a lovely long post and the internet was ssllloooooooooooooww and I lost all of it...smh...so now I have to do a quick recap..

FX lenora and good luck tomorrow Aayla. :hi: and welcome ireadyermind I hope you enjoy your stay with us, this is a remarkable group of ladies. 

Flarmy I hope you are feeling better today from that headache....kisses for Sweets for being a sweet heart and helping mommy....

Thinking of you Busy, Amber and 5Stars..

Hope spd like pain eases up for you today Ash...

Muffin how are you honey?

Mrs. MB how are you feeling?

Disney how is the work from home situation?

Babay mommas I love all these baby pics and hope you are all doing well.

Pink honey I'm so sorry you are in such miserable pain hope you are on the mend today...

Aayla I started metformin 2 weeks ago, but the mini version not the full diabetic version as my Dr is trying to prevent diabetes from developing as I'm pre diabetic levels right now... I did notice diarrhea last Saturday after I had a bowl of mac and cheese :haha: I didn't mind though....Thanks for the info


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think Sweets is teething. he's started gnawing on his paci. Today I ran my finger over his gums and he has little bumps. Everything I've read though says it is normally the front two bottoms that come in first... well his bumps are on the sides. :shrug: only time will tell I suppose. A guy at my mom's work has a son born 10 days before Sweets and he's already cut two bottom teeth


----------



## lenorajoy

Ooh, I hope teething isn't too uncomfortable for him, FLArmy! It's unbelievable how fast babies grow. So bittersweet.


----------



## Aayla

I think I am 6dpo. This morning it turned back to creamy. I temped today and yesterday and put them into FF. The covering and O date are my over ride. Temp was still very low today but I am still sick and likely slept with my mouth open all night as it is still hard to breath through my nose most of the time.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> I think Sweets is teething. he's started gnawing on his paci. Today I ran my finger over his gums and he has little bumps. Everything I've read though says it is normally the front two bottoms that come in first... well his bumps are on the sides. :shrug: only time will tell I suppose. A guy at my mom's work has a son born 10 days before Sweets and he's already cut two bottom teeth

I swear Ellie is teething too, her hand and fingers are CONSTANTLY in her mouth. I can feel a small bump on her lower gums where her first tooth should come through. They can teethe for months before a tooth cuts through though :(. DD1 cut her first tooth a little before 6 months so I'm assuming it'll be around the same for Ellie.


Pato thanks for asking! My first week back has gone well for the most part. I feel like I got a lot done considering how distracted I was with Ellie. Seems like I can't work longer than an hour at a time without SO bringing her in to be fed or put down for a nap.

I've been reading but not had much time to reply to everyone. Did we ever get an update from pink after her dr appt? Hope she's feeling better. 

:dust: to all who are testing soon, I'm looking forward to the test porn! :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink how are you?
Amber how are you doing? Thinking of you guys! Xxx

Long weekend here, finally some nice weather! Trying to get out for a walk if baby let's me, he's so bossy ;) I think if he had his way he would be permanently attached to my boob 24/7


----------



## FLArmyWife

Where's all the test porn?

Muffin?
breaking?
iread?
Aayla any word from the dr?


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmy, I'm story you're not feeling well. That sounds terrible! I'm not sure what could cause all of that. Did you get any new tests to confirm you're definitely not pregnant? At least that could be ruled out. Have you talked to your doctor about it? Not sure if by meds you meant prescription or otc. Hope you start feeling better soon!! Our poor ladies are being put through the ringer with sickness!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> FLArmy, I'm story you're not feeling well. That sounds terrible! I'm not sure what could cause all of that. Did you get any new tests to confirm you're definitely not pregnant? At least that could be ruled out. Have you talked to your doctor about it? Not sure if by meds you meant prescription or otc. Hope you start feeling better soon!! Our poor ladies are being put through the ringer with sickness!

Thanks. I have an appointment with my GP on Monday to get some test done for my thyroid (I have hypothyroidism but have been off my meds for almost two months due to running out of my script and not having recent blood work for them to call in a new script). I'll bring it up to her when I'm there. I'm like 99.9999 % sure I'm not pregnant. None of the signs I had with my pregnancy other than occasional nausea right now but my first tri I was nauseated a lot worse and water helped (which it isn't right now). 
At my last WIC appointment my iron was still low so I'm wondering if it has dropped some more and is contributing. By meds I was meaning OTC. Tylenol and Excedrin aren't helping.


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy- teething is no fun. Poor baby :( and I hope you start to feel better soon!

Ayala - that sounds like what I had when I got my bfp. Cm kept going back and forth but I noticed that it was really lotiony and creamy. Good luck!! 

Disney - glad to hear work has been going pretty well for the most part!

Pink - how are you??


----------



## ashleyg

AFM:

ugh feeling not so hot today. My stomach has been so bubbly and weird the last few days. I don't know what's going on! TMI in spoiler if anyone cares to know :haha: I've still been beating like crazy also! It's like I've just gotten this burst of energy and I want to keep cleaning everything and anything :blush:


Spoiler
the last few days I've also been going to the restroom a lot more and it's much...*ahem* softer. Which hasn't been normal for me the last part of this pregnancy. Wishful thinking is hoping that my body is preparing for labor but I doubt it. Anyone have this and was it a sign of something for you?


----------



## Aayla

results aren't back yet. They are usually back at the latest by 5pm and it's only 3:30 here. I check every few min or so. It's driving me crazy. got my wondfo's today and I am dying to test.


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx for you aayla!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely it might be a good sign, I had that the day I was induced, it seems like a common thing that happens when our body is ready to go :) for a lot of women.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I had looser stools while in labor. 


Spoiler
I still pooped while pushing :oops:

Fx it's the start of something for you Ash :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney lol....there's no dignity in child birth


----------



## Aayla

I didn't ovulate. I am so gutted. It is a medicated cycle so I don't know what to do. It is a long weekend here so I can't get a hold of the doc until Tuesday. 

I don't know if they go higher than 7.5mg. It could be so many things. My weight has gone up, my cycle wasn't exactly a real cycle because it was a cycle within a cycle. Basically I induced one early after a withdrawal bleed from provera, the cold could have pushed it back. Maybe this is why I am getting ewcm now? I am gearing up again? 

So many questions. I should have asked the what if when I had her on the phone today.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Oh aayla I'm sorry


----------



## pinkpassion

Hey ladies. I'm doing ok! At my appointment yesterday my dr felt my abdomen and doesn't think anything is wrong. She did say that the pain is coming from a stitch pulling on a nerve and will sort itself out over time!!! She gave me an injection into my abdomen to help with pain and increased my pain meds. She also said I need to take miralax and stool softeners to rid myself of the gas in there and that will help!! I am feeling better so I'm hopeful I can start healing now. I'm snuggling my little bunny every second!!!! She's just incredible. 
I'm still having a hard time keeping my eyes open so having a hard time catching up on y'all. But I'm trying!! Be patient with me!!!

I am looking forward to and rooting for everyone testing soon!!! Can't wait to see all the beautiful bfps :)

Can anyone update on busy?? I can't even imagine hm what she and her family are going through. 

Amber how are you?

Pato, thinking of you!!

5stars how's it going live?

Muffin, ccoast, Mrs mb I've missed you all, all of you ladies. 

Flarmy sorry you've felt bad. My dd1 had teething symptoms for months before a tooth actually came through. So don't worry if nothing pops up right away!!!

Ashley, can't wait to meet little man, all your symptoms are sounding good that you are getting ready!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Also I'm deeply bruised in the muscle tissue on my right side so any gas or anything hurts bad... my dh watched the whole procedure and said "if you saw what they did to you, you wouldn't be questioning the pain!" He said it was horrible looking all the stretching and pulling they did on me. He almost lost it.


----------



## ashleyg

Disney & Corn - LOL. Well we'll see! One can only hope :haha: 

Aayla- I'm sorry :( 

Pink - I'm so glad that you're starting to feel better! Keep enjoying time with your beautiful girls and rest when you can!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Hey ladies. I'm doing ok! At my appointment yesterday my dr felt my abdomen and doesn't think anything is wrong. She did say that the pain is coming from a stitch pulling on a nerve and will sort itself out over time!!!ouch! really hope it isn't a lasting thing. I had a nerve knicked during one of my ankle surgeries and I still have residual nerve pain She gave me an injection into my abdomen to help with pain and increased my pain meds. She also said I need to take miralax and stool softeners to rid myself of the gas in there and that will help!!FX the increased meds and the miralax stuff help!  I am feeling better so I'm hopeful I can start healing now. I'm snuggling my little bunny every second!!!! She's just incredible.
> I'm still having a hard time keeping my eyes open so having a hard time catching up on y'all. But I'm trying!! Be patient with me!!!oh hun no one is upset. of course you are doing the best you can while recovering and dealing with a newborn.
> 
> Can anyone update on busy?? I can't even imagine hm what she and her family are going through.
> She hasn't posted anything on FB but I'll reach out to her in a private message
> 
> Flarmy sorry you've felt bad. My dd1 had teething symptoms for months before a tooth actually came through. So don't worry if nothing pops up right away!!!!

Oh I'm not too worried just don't want him to be miserable though it doesn't seem to be making him miserable.. yet..



pinkpassion said:


> Also I'm deeply bruised in the muscle tissue on my right side so any gas or anything hurts bad... my dh watched the whole procedure and said "if you saw what they did to you, you wouldn't be questioning the pain!" He said it was horrible looking all the stretching and pulling they did on me. He almost lost it.

lol my dh peeked over the curtain during mine. He said later that he thought it couldn't possibly be that bad but that he did not expect to see all my insides beside me and them pulling me apart as if wild animals trying to clean a carcass :dohh: gotta love the imagery a future veterinarian comes up with


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, the funny part is dh has been in on several of my surgeries in the veterinary field. We are both used to seeing crazy stuff haha. I guess it's just different when it's a human or me :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla I am so sorry you haven't ovulated yet! :hugs: Fx you're ovulating now or about to so you can move on to your bfp!!


----------



## Aayla

Me too. The cold may have just delayed it. My temps jumped today so we shall see what happens. I did an experiment on FF. If I get higher temps for the next 2 days it has ovulation set for yesterday and it lengthens my cycle. 

While it would suck if we missed it on timing I would be happy if I ovulate late. If I do get cross hairs I will go for another progesterone test to confirm.


----------



## FLArmyWife

A message from busy: "Thanks luv, I really appreciate you checking in. Things have just been...'heavy'. I'm not sure how else to put it. You guys have not been far from my thoughts and prayers. (((HUGS))) I'm anxious to check in soon."


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sending love busy. Xx

I've done a bit of painting today. As you all know I'm no artist lol it's just a release for me. I'll share it anyway xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's not finished either xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Why it keeps flipping I don't even know I'm sorry


----------



## Aayla

Prayers to Busy in this difficult time. 

amber: That is very nice. Nothing like doing something creative to ease the soul. I cross stitch and write music...well lyrics. My theory isn't good enough to write the notes. It's been awhile since I have written anything though. 

AFM: The clinic called about my results. They are concerned. I explained to them my cycles and what I think happened. Trying to explain why I went for my progesterone test on cd 25 and not 21 was exhausting. They don't seem to believe that I ovulate around cd 19. but I explained that I temp and that's how I know. So they are giving the info to my doc and we will see what he says. 7.5mg is the highest dose they give. He may want me to come in for an ultrasound. I am hoping he allows me one more cycle without a cold to see if I have become resistant to it or it was just an off month. Also by Tuesday I will know what is going on with my temps. 

it is possible my weight has contributed to this as well. The more weight you have the less these drugs work and I have gained quite a bit of weight in the last year. I have been struggling to lose it for awhile. If this is the case they may cut me off and if I can't be on letrozole or it doesn't work then I will have to go on the Mirena until I get my weight down to try again. 

I don't know what is next if fertility drugs fail. Do I need these drugs for IVF? They have to grow the egg somehow. But alas. IVF is very expensive here...$16,000 for one shot. and they won't do it at my weight. I would need to lose at least 100 lbs. 

I hate this limbo. I hate not knowing what the plan is.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla that all sounds really stressful love. I'm glad you have an outlet. I'm hoping you did ovulate yesterday after seeing the ewcm :) 

I do write poems too but none I'd ever share. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aalya I'm sorry, maybe with this just being the first cycle your body needs time to adjust and have a real cycle. You got pregnant before on this med right? I hope this is the case and you won't need ivf. Don't loss hope xxx

Busy I'm so sorry for what your family is going through. My thoughts and prayers go out to you!

Amber it's beautiful! It's a great outlet. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I've seen/assisted lots of c sections, lots. What I will say is it doesn't matter if it's an emergency or elective each one is different I've seen some particularly nasty things happen during them and it really is no wonder you're hurting where you are hurting to the side is where the muscles are ripped rather than cut and as you can imagine the force of that is unique to each procedure, nerve pain sounds about right for how much pain you're in and you weren't expecting it which makes it even more stressful no doubt. Please just take it easy imagine if you had a terrible accident in a work shop and a blade went through you to the womb then in recovery you were handed a newborn to look after that's the reality of that surgery take it easy lovely.


----------



## Aayla

I did get pregnant before on this drug and this dose. Only time will tell I suppose. and no matter how I play with my temps, as long as they are higher than today FF gives me solid cross hairs for yesterday. Today I had very watery cm. I have no idea what my body is doing. :nope:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You had a big fall too I always had falls before my rise :)


----------



## Aayla

yeah. I thought the fall was due to my cold but usually temps rise when sick and it hasn't been cold in my room as I no longer sleep with the a/c on because it has been cool outside. 

and now we wait. lol


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla I do know extra weight can have a pretty big impact on hormones, so it's possible that could be interfering, but I think it's more likely it was just an off cycle. All kinds of things can affect our cycles, so like you said time will tell. Still keeping my fx for this cycle! 
I'm curious about the going on Mirena to lose weight. Is this something your doctor recommended? If so, I'm curious why. Mirena can make you gain more weight and make it more difficult to lose it, so that doesn't sound like a great idea to me, but there may be other reasons for the recommendation that I'm not aware of. I didn't lose a lot of weight or anything when I had Mirena removed, but it has been easier to lose weight since I've been off it. (If only I'd actually try to lose!):haha:


----------



## Aayla

The Mirena isn't for weight loss. I have hyperplasia with atypia. a thickening of the lining of the uterus that is atypical which means cell clusters grow and those clusters give me a 30% chance of getting uterine cancer. 

Before we were TTC I had to go on high doses of progesterone. Eventually it went away but those high doses make me crazy. Literally I am an evil evil person. It got to the point that the doc was really hoping a certain dose would work because I couldn't go any higher. He said if he went higher I would kill people. 

So anytime I am not TTC I was to be put on provera in order to keep the hyperplasia away but it has now got to the point that even a week on 10mg a day makes me nuts and hard to handle. So if the hyperplasia ever comes back or we take a break I have to be put on the Mirena for 3 months as this progesterone goes directly to my uterus and doesn't effect the emotions the same way a pill does. 

unfortunately progesterone causes weight gain and so I would struggle even more than I already do. i have pcos, insulin resistance, food addiction, over eating disorder and family history of obesity..add progesterone to the mix and Yay me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla- hope you get answers soon

(shudders) ugh Mirena is the devil in this house

amber- lovely painting


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh man! That's so rough aayla! Praying for a miracle for you! Nobody should go through all of that. That goes for other ladies here, too, of course. <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Love the picture amber, absolutely incredible!!! <3

I'm sorry aayla , I hope you just ovulated lated!!!


----------



## frangi33

Love the painting amber! 

Aayla big hugs hun. 

My thoughts are with busy.

Mrs mb how's your puppy? 

Flarmy has that nasty headache backed it's bag yet? 

Yeah mirena is a rude word in this household too!


----------



## Aayla

As I tuck into bed I have a renewed vigor. Tomorrow I start following the 21 day fix again. This portion controlled plan is very successful for me and I am not starving. In fact I always find it difficult to eat so much. 

I need to refocus on my health and getting my weight down. While it won't help me ovulate on my own it will help the pills work infinitely better. And I am hoping the doc let's me do another cycle to make sure it was the cold and I haven't become resistant.


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi- yes thankfully it seems to have left *knock on wood* Thanks for asking.
How are you feeling?


Hey ladies where is our test porn?! we were supposed to have like on Friday!! :coffee:


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad to hear it, aayla! I'm cheering you on!

Yes, where is our test porn? I think one of them was going to be aayla, so we won't get hers this week. I'm officially 6 dpo today (I think, could be 7) so I've got a few days before I can test. But I'm hoping I can show you ladies something very soon!
We're working on a kitchen remodel, so that's helping the time go faster, not being at work.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- yay FX.


----------



## breakingdawn

No test porn from me. AF is due in a couple days now. :bfn: this month :( on to month 4....


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx for next month for you breaking!! Are things with hubby better?


----------



## breakingdawn

Lenora - things are going a bit better.. which leads me to my TMI question. lol

I need some help (TMI)... my husband and I just had sex, my period is not due until Tuesday. Afterwards, it seems like it started but was a really light weird pink (but a good amount). I feel really crampy now too. :( Is this normal? I feel worried for some reason about it starting so early, if that's what it is. If it is AF is this CD1?? It is going to be so frustrating catching O in June now.... sigh.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Flarmy - I always get bad headaches during my cycles but it seems to be worse within the first 6 months after giving birth. I guess it is just hormones sorting themselves out. Hopefully it stays away.

Aayla - I'm sorry you had an annovulatory cycle. I had 5 before I fell pregnant with this baby. I remember every one was more depressing than the last so I'll keep my fx that it happens for you soon :hugs:

Amber - What a beautiful painting! You look like an artist to me. You don't have to necessarily make money off of your work to be an artist. It can be a hobby :)

Breaking - It could be implantation unless you had - pardon my tmi - really really rough sex :oops: Some people have light spotting, some have heavy spotting, some have no spotting. If it doesn't get heavier, I would test again. Good luck!


----------



## ashleyg

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! 

Went to a huge food truck and beer festival yesterday and now my hoo-ha and hips feel like they're going to fall off :haha: I was hoping that all the walking would help jumpstart something but nope nothing! Also another super TMI and kind of funny story in spoilers :blush: 


Spoiler
So last night after dtd (which I hoped would also start something but nope) DH was being goofy and was mentioning how nipple stimulation was supposed to help, so he started doing it himself with his mouth for a little bit and he actually got some colostrum to come out, so then he got kind of freaked out and stopped LOL! But yeah that didn't help anything along either :( I am getting so tired of feeling sore alllllll the time!


----------



## Aayla

Yeah...no test porn from me. I did use one wondfo just to see how it worked. I like them. and they arrived the day after they shipped so I think I will just use them from now on. 

Temp dip for me today. I am pretty sure this cycle is anovulatory. I am hoping it was just the cold and my doc will give me another go at a cycle to be sure.

Breaking: CD 1 is when you get full flow or enough flow you need a pad or tampon. I am more inclined to think af is starting and while this spotting may be early it is likely the sex that made it happen early. I know when I am getting close and I have sex I can start spotting early. Then it may stop for a few days and then on schedule she comes. 

ashley: :rofl: about your spoiler. That is too funny. I can imagine the face he gave.


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla I hope you'll be able to try soon :hugs:

and LOL it was hilarious. He pulled back SO quick and was like"I think something squirted into my mouth....yeah I'm done" :rofl: :rofl: Poor guy I traumatized him :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely what did he think would happen haha...he asked for it ;) my DH is always like ewww...when milk comes out before I feed baby, I'm sorry feeding ur child grosses you out


----------



## lenorajoy

LOL I bet my hubby would react the same way! I hope it happens to him just so I can see his reaction! :rofl:

Breaking, dtd certainly can start cramps and spotting a little bit early. I know it does that to me. Typically it's just spotting and goes away like aayla said and AF starts on schedule. It would be nice if you simply implanted late! But that does seem less likely so close to AF.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ashley that is too funny! I remember when I was breastfeeding my last baby that my DH got a little too frisky and was sprayed in the face after stimulating my nipples too much lol. Served him right since we'd just had a baby :rofl:


----------



## Aayla

I helped my mom and sister set up their home gym. My mom has bought a lot of various equipment for the rec room and we finally got it all set up. I used this one thigh machine. You stand on it with legs spread and try to pull your legs together. major thigh work. 

I started cramping a bit from this machine. I'm just over a week away from af being due but it's possible to come early. I would be happy if it came on its own at all which would mean I don't have to induce it.


----------



## ashleyg

Cornfieldland said:


> Ashely what did he think would happen haha...he asked for it ;) my DH is always like ewww...when milk comes out before I feed baby, I'm sorry feeding ur child grosses you out

Hahah I think he didn't expect to actually make anything come out :rofl: I haven't leaked at all this pregnancy so I think it surprised him to get something out of there! 

I think it's just a man thing to be weirded out by it. When I was nursing my daughter I never let him touch my boobs for fear of spraying him or something haha



lenorajoy said:


> LOL I bet my hubby would react the same way! I hope it happens to him just so I can see his reaction! :rofl:
> 
> Breaking, dtd certainly can start cramps and spotting a little bit early. I know it does that to me. Typically it's just spotting and goes away like aayla said and AF starts on schedule. It would be nice if you simply implanted late! But that does seem less likely so close to AF.

Lol our poor husbands ;)



lilmisscaviar said:


> Ashley that is too funny! I remember when I was breastfeeding my last baby that my DH got a little too frisky and was sprayed in the face after stimulating my nipples too much lol. Served him right since we'd just had a baby :rofl:

Hahah! Oh my gosh that never happened when I was bfing my daughter but I was always so nervous about it lol. I never really let him touch my boobs for fear of that happening haha



Aayla said:


> I helped my mom and sister set up their home gym. My mom has bought a lot of various equipment for the rec room and we finally got it all set up. I used this one thigh machine. You stand on it with legs spread and try to pull your legs together. major thigh work.
> 
> I started cramping a bit from this machine. I'm just over a week away from af being due but it's possible to come early. I would be happy if it came on its own at all which would mean I don't have to induce it.

I hope it comes early so you can get everything figured out! 
And those thigh machines are a major workout lol.


----------



## Aayla

yeah. I'm going to spend some time after work each day and work on it. I never realized how weak my thighs are. :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

aayla - :rofl: I know. I feel like such a weakling when I try to use those machines


----------



## Aayla

The cramping hasn't gone away and my boobs are sore. Man I hope af is coming.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Morning ladies. Hope everyone's Monday is kind to them


----------



## Pato

Aayla said:


> The cramping hasn't gone away and my boobs are sore. Man I hope af is coming.

Now here is something I never thought I'd see posted :haha:

(Not making fun of you just the way it sounds with all of us hoping to never see AF)


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Aayla I hope you'll be able to try soon :hugs:
> 
> and LOL it was hilarious. He pulled back SO quick and was like"I think something squirted into my mouth....yeah I'm done" :rofl: :rofl: Poor guy I traumatized him :haha:

:haha: this is funny to visualize. I never let DH touch my boobs while I breastfed..:nope::blush: And I did for 27 months....I just couldn't get my brain wrapped around separating him from feeding baby and I didn't want to feel "stimulated" while breastfeeding, that would be creepy so I just stuck to feeding and banned him....:dohh:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Aayla I hope you'll be able to try soon :hugs:
> 
> and LOL it was hilarious. He pulled back SO quick and was like"I think something squirted into my mouth....yeah I'm done" :rofl: :rofl: Poor guy I traumatized him :haha:
> 
> :haha: this is funny to visualize. I never let DH touch my boobs while I breastfed..:nope::blush: And I did for 27 months....I just couldn't get my brain wrapped around separating him from feeding baby and I didn't want to feel "stimulated" while breastfeeding, that would be creepy so I just stuck to feeding and banned him....:dohh:Click to expand...

Same! Boob play hasn't been (and never will be) the same since breastfeeding. :haha:

:dust: to all wherever you are in your journey


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Ladies and I hope Monday is good to everyone!

We had a rough week but I think things are looking up. On Tuesday our pup went in for his second surgery. They were able to repair the hernia and find the second testicle. I cried like banshee when the specialist told us the testicle was right by the ball sac and they did not need to open him up in the first place... Two major surgeries later he didn't have to have either... He is a strong little boy though because he was able to come home that same night. 

I stayed home with him Wednesday and it was a rough day. He kept leaking pink/white fluid (his stitches were done that way on purpose so he would not swell). Meds made him so loopy he was drooling and couldn't walk. The first two nights were horrible with him whimpering and not sleeping even on meds. Every day he's getting a little stronger. He's gotten very clever about meds and it's a battle three times a day to medicate him. I feel like I've gone through every trick in the book. He's back in special day care as of today for a week. Fingers crossed follow up on Saturday will be good news for a change.

On Wednesday I received a phone call from the original surgeon. She did not apologize per se and did not say she did anything wrong. She did, however, say that the original hospital will pick up tabs for both surgeries... Yeah, don't tell me you didn't do anything wrong when you're forking over that much money... It was said and I know she genuinely feels bad but I'm not ready to say "it's ok." I'm just so so so tired.

Baby V has been behaving. On Thursday and Friday she kicked me hard all day long. Then the weekend she was quiet but still moved here and there to keep me from calling L&D :) This morning at 5:40am she gave me a major rib jab and has been moving around since. Thankfully no more spotting or any sign of early labor. I did feel really uncomfortable for the first time yesterday. I had a bowl of fruit and was so full I thought I would burst. Couldn't get comfortable for several hours... Yay later stages of pregnancy :)

I was reading up throughout the week. I know this is a very selfish post. I'm back to regular duty as of today. Love each and every one of you and I'm not ready to comment and support everyone!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB I am speechless. Your poor, poor puppy. I can only imaging what is going through his head through all of this! Luckily he seems to have a very loving mama and soon this will all be a distant memory. Seems like the vet is just trying to cover their ass by paying for it... they probably want to avoid a lawsuit. Either way, glad puppy and baby V (and you!) are doing well.


----------



## Aayla

Pato said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> The cramping hasn't gone away and my boobs are sore. Man I hope af is coming.
> 
> Now here is something I never thought I'd see posted :haha:
> 
> (Not making fun of you just the way it sounds with all of us hoping to never see AF)Click to expand...


Oh I know. We all hope for af to stay far far away. I just don't want to induce her. ugh. that means provera and me turning into a psycho-hose-beast for a week. :haha: 

One more day to get through and I should hear from the doc tomorrow. I have come to terms that this may be the end of my letrozole run and that I may have to pause for a bit to get my weight down to move on to the next step. I'm more worried about money. We have a wedding coming up in September that is in Vegas and that means a $2000 bill. $2000 that could be going towards meds/IVF. Although if it is IVF then I may not go for the 4 days and just fly in and out for the wedding. But this is all speculation. 


Mrs MB: I'm sorry to hear that all the surgeries weren't necessary. I hate when vets do crap like that. I swear they are just out to make a buck sometimes. Glad they are paying for them. While it's not equal in any way you at least don't have to worry about the financial part of all this.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry in advance for just a quick pop in. I appreciate the kind words and prayers for our family.

Pato :hugs: I'm so very sorry

MrsMB sorry your pup has been through so much

Pink I do hope that things are getting easier each day

Ash super excited for you...

Aayla I know you just want to move forward either way, continued prayers dear

5stars hope you are doing okay

I have read up but my tot is melting down, so not meaning to leave anyone out but she's flipping her lid...will try again later <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB how upsetting that those surgeries were completely unnecessary. I guess apologizing means they are at fault and they can't say that. Poor poor puppy and all while you are pregnant and tired. I hope it is all behind you now and he can make a full recovery. Glad baby V is doing great :)

:hugs: Busy, thinking of you and your family


----------



## busytulip

Guys...GUYS!!! I'm totally, completely freaking out!!!


At literally like 25 seconds


At roughly 3 minute mark

Unedited pics. AF is due today, no hold, nearly 3 in the afternoon. Haven't even told hubby yet.

Please, please let this be our rainbow!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats on your BFP busy :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> Good Morning Ladies and I hope Monday is good to everyone!
> 
> We had a rough week but I think things are looking up. On Tuesday our pup went in for his second surgery. They were able to repair the hernia and find the second testicle. I cried like banshee when the specialist told us the testicle was right by the ball sac and they did not need to open him up in the first place... Two major surgeries later he didn't have to have either... He is a strong little boy though because he was able to come home that same night.
> 
> what a trooper :hugs: I feel for you girl I really do
> 
> I stayed home with him Wednesday and it was a rough day. He kept leaking pink/white fluid (his stitches were done that way on purpose so he would not swell). Meds made him so loopy he was drooling and couldn't walk. The first two nights were horrible with him whimpering and not sleeping even on meds. Every day he's getting a little stronger. He's gotten very clever about meds and it's a battle three times a day to medicate him. I feel like I've gone through every trick in the book. He's back in special day care as of today for a week. Fingers crossed follow up on Saturday will be good news for a change.
> FX you get a good report Saturday
> 
> On Wednesday I received a phone call from the original surgeon. She did not apologize per se and did not say she did anything wrong. She did, however, say that the original hospital will pick up tabs for both surgeries... Yeah, don't tell me you didn't do anything wrong when you're forking over that much money... It was said and I know she genuinely feels bad but I'm not ready to say "it's ok." I'm just so so so tired.damn right they better be paying :growlmad: If not we'd be sicking the bat on them!
> 
> Baby V has been behaving. On Thursday and Friday she kicked me hard all day long. Then the weekend she was quiet but still moved here and there to keep me from calling L&D :) This morning at 5:40am she gave me a major rib jab and has been moving around since. Thankfully no more spotting or any sign of early labor. I did feel really uncomfortable for the first time yesterday. I had a bowl of fruit and was so full I thought I would burst. Couldn't get comfortable for several hours... Yay later stages of pregnancy :)
> oh those take 2 bites and be full days.. so glad baby V is being a good baby to mommy. She has more cooking time
> 
> I was reading up throughout the week. I know this is a very selfish post. I'm back to regular duty as of today. Love each and every one of you and I'm not ready to comment and support everyone!

No need to apologize or anything. Everyone in this group is understanding of everyone's busy schedules. Take it easy mama



Aayla said:


> Oh I know. We all hope for af to stay far far away. I just don't want to induce her. ugh. that means provera and me turning into a psycho-hose-beast for a week. :haha:
> 
> One more day to get through and I should hear from the doc tomorrow. I have come to terms that this may be the end of my letrozole run and that I may have to pause for a bit to get my weight down to move on to the next step. I'm more worried about money. We have a wedding coming up in September that is in Vegas and that means a $2000 bill. $2000 that could be going towards meds/IVF. Although if it is IVF then I may not go for the 4 days and just fly in and out for the wedding. But this is all speculation.

Really hope you are able to have a normal cycle and the meds cooperate so you can get your bfp!



busytulip said:


> Guys...GUYS!!! I'm totally, completely freaking out!!!
> 
> View attachment 947306
> 
> At literally like 25 seconds
> 
> View attachment 947308
> 
> At roughly 3 minute mark
> 
> Unedited pics. AF is due today, no hold, nearly 3 in the afternoon. Haven't even told hubby yet.
> 
> Please, please let this be our rainbow!!


:happydance::hugs::thumbup::baby::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::yipee::headspin::hugs2::wohoo:
Such a strong line!! soooo happy for you!! Please please PLEASE BABY BUSY STICK!


----------



## Disneymom1129

OMG busy congrats! That is the biggest bfp I've seen in a long time! Praying for a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

:happydance::bfp::happydance:
BUSY!!! That's a super BFP!! EKKKK so exciting


----------



## ashleyg

Pato - I felt the same way haha. He never touched them while I nursed my daughter. This time though I didn't think anything was going to come out :rofl: but surprise! haha

Disney - I know it definitely isn't the same lol! 

Mrs. MB - oh my gosh I am so so so sory about your poor pup! I can't believe a vet would be that careless :( I hope he starts to feel back to normal soon :hugs:

pink - hope you're doing well mama!! I LOVE seeing your little girl on IG. She's so gorgeous!

Busy - what a line!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Busy huge congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Aayla

Busy!!! How awesome. Those are some dark lines. man oh man! Congrats!!!


----------



## busytulip

:dance: thanks everyone!!!

Very sorry for the selfish posting, things have been rough and I just wanted for you all to share in my "squee!!"-ness... :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - OMG!!! That is a total super BFP on steroids. So dark the day AF is due! Everything crossed it's a snug healthy rainbow bean! So happy for you my darling. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ladies, thank you so much for the comments and support. I really am hoping that this time is the last time and it can be a distant memory in the near future :thumbup:

Ok, I have a question - anyone itched like a crazy hobo in the third trimester? I read all the scary reasons like ICP but I really don't seem to have any of those symptoms. Feels like hormonal itching that is alleviated by colloidal oatmeal lotion. Anyone else?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Where are you itcht? I was itchy mainly on my stomach where I was stretching in 3rd tri. So bad I broke open the skin where my stretch marks were


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - My arms, my hips, my legs, my lower back and my behind... My stomach doesn't itch at all, I think it's because I've been putting cocoa butter on since I found out I was pregnant...


----------



## FLArmyWife

hmm.. guess it couldn't hurt to talk to your dr about your next appointment. Hope you get relief soon


----------



## Disneymom1129

It's a horrible feeling when your 6 year old comes home from school sick with a fever, with a 3 month old at home :(


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy :) that's awesome! ! Really hoping this is ur special rainbow baby!!! You've been through so much! Congrats :)

Disney I'm sorry :( hope baby stays well and your big baby gets well soon!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mrs. MB so sorry to hear about your pup :( I would be livid. I'm as protective of my animals as I am my children. Like flarmy I've also only itched around my belly button from stretching. It could be possible that you're skin is stretching in those areas from the weight gain and showing up in the form of being itchy?

Disney I hope your big LO gets better quickly!

Busy super congrats! After all you've been through let's hope this is your sticky rainbow! :dust:


----------



## Pato

busytulip said:


> Guys...GUYS!!! I'm totally, completely freaking out!!!
> 
> View attachment 947306
> 
> At literally like 25 seconds
> 
> View attachment 947308
> 
> At roughly 3 minute mark
> 
> Unedited pics. AF is due today, no hold, nearly 3 in the afternoon. Haven't even told hubby yet.
> 
> Please, please let this be our rainbow!!

BUSYYYYYYY :happydance::happydance:OMG:cry::cry:hugs::hugs:....Almighty God PLEASE let this be her rainbow baby:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB so sorry and upset to hear this...I swear these docs are seriously just practicing....where on earth could it have been in the first place poor little guy...I do hope he gets better soon and that you can get some rest....don't know about the itching . ...


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG I missed so much yesterday!!

BUSY!!! Congrats on that awesome BFP and I really hope this is your sticky bean!! Everything is crossed and I just said a prayer for you!! I also teared up a little bit... So hopeful for you!:wohoo::wohoo:

Mrs MB - the itching definitely could be your skin stretching in other areas. I know that's happened to me in the past when parts of me have grown quickly. I hope this doesn't come off as weird or TMI or anything, but I was a bit of an early bloomer and when my boobs really started growing fast in I think it was middle school they itched like crazy and I ended up getting stretch marks. :dohh: So it could be that and nothing to truly worry about! Not that any of us are wishing stretch marks on you or anything... But if it would ease your mind, it can't hurt to talk to your doctor about it! Better safe than sorry! Maybe try using the same butter you use on your belly on the areas that itch, too, as it could help if it is stretching or if it's just dry skin.
Also - your poor puppy!! I'm glad he's a trooper, but I'm sorry he's too clever for your med tricks! :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

little update and a "me post" I've been so so so sick with migraine vomiting flashing lights like fireworks in my vision and in my peripheral vision sort of swirling vortex colours?! I haven't even been able to wash my hair my head has hurt that much. My mood was horrific too. I looked at my marina coil leaflet and low and behold the first thing is says is if you have migraine or visual disturbances to contact your doctor so I did and he took it out. Already today I'm better my mood is better I've washed my hair and I've had zero visual disturbances wth! So I'm back on my mini pill. 

I don't mean to out anyone off but that marina was awful it felt like having something stuck in my vagina / cervix the entire time. I cramped sporadically day and night the strings irritated me the whole thing felt like it was falling out it was like when you've pushed a tampon in too far and it's at the crooked angle? You know? I hated it and the migraine was awful it's at a mild fuzzy head right now but the relief was almost instant. Also when she took it out I didn't even feel it? I'm wondering if it was hanging out in my cervix the strings were so low they were at the entrance of my vagina !! And I don't have any prolapse or anything my cervix is nice and high. Thank goodness it's gone. Never again.

Interestingly I heard back from the haemophilia clinic and all my tests came back normal?!?!?!! I wonder if I have a bleeding disorder at all or if it was all botch jobs done removing tissue as I passed the last chunk 10 days ago and haven't bled since !

I'm going Friday to have my second lots of fertility bloods done and my hubby has just booked in for the snip! I feel very confused and worried we are doing the wrong thing that the bleeding was all due to tissue retention due to a crappy surgical job I mean they went in there with a camera said there's nothing there then what two weeks or so later I pass a 2 inch ?lobe? I dunno I really don't know. Whatever happens I want another baby and my husband wants the snip so I can't see us getting through this each test result just throws up more questions I'm just so upset and confused. I'm watching my sister in laws baby tomorrow so she can have a 12 week scan then I have to fake being happy about it to then go have a scan on the barren wasteland that is my womb! At the risk of sounding 6 years old it's just so so unfair.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies, hope all of you are well. CD1 here... :(


----------



## lenorajoy

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> little update and a "me post" I've been so so so sick with migraine vomiting flashing lights like fireworks in my vision and in my peripheral vision sort of swirling vortex colours?! I haven't even been able to wash my hair my head has hurt that much. My mood was horrific too. I looked at my marina coil leaflet and low and behold the first thing is says is if you have migraine or visual disturbances to contact your doctor so I did and he took it out. Already today I'm better my mood is better I've washed my hair and I've had zero visual disturbances wth! So I'm back on my mini pill.
> 
> I don't mean to out anyone off but that marina was awful it felt like having something stuck in my vagina / cervix the entire time. I cramped sporadically day and night the strings irritated me the whole thing felt like it was falling out it was like when you've pushed a tampon in too far and it's at the crooked angle? You know? I hated it and the migraine was awful it's at a mild fuzzy head right now but the relief was almost instant. Also when she took it out I didn't even feel it? I'm wondering if it was hanging out in my cervix the strings were so low they were at the entrance of my vagina !! And I don't have any prolapse or anything my cervix is nice and high. Thank goodness it's gone. Never again.
> 
> Interestingly I heard back from the haemophilia clinic and all my tests came back normal?!?!?!! I wonder if I have a bleeding disorder at all or if it was all botch jobs done removing tissue as I passed the last chunk 10 days ago and haven't bled since !
> 
> I'm going Friday to have my second lots of fertility bloods done and my hubby has just booked in for the snip! I feel very confused and worried we are doing the wrong thing that the bleeding was all due to tissue retention due to a crappy surgical job I mean they went in there with a camera said there's nothing there then what two weeks or so later I pass a 2 inch ?lobe? I dunno I really don't know. Whatever happens I want another baby and my husband wants the snip so I can't see us getting through this each test result just throws up more questions I'm just so upset and confused. I'm watching my sister in laws baby tomorrow so she can have a 12 week scan then I have to fake being happy about it to then go have a scan on the barren wasteland that is my womb! At the risk of sounding 6 years old it's just so so unfair.

:hugs::hugs:Oh Amber... I can only imagine the emotions you're having right now!! I can't blame you for second-guessing everything at this point! I would say it's definitely worth checking into if everything came back as normal! Part of me wants to hope everything they've told you thus far has been true because that's a TON of HUGE mistakes!! But then all of me is hoping that everything they've told you has just been a whole bunch of mistakes because that means nothing is wrong with you!!

Would your DH be willing to hold off on the snip until all of this is sorted out? I know both of you have got to be so afraid of anything more terrible happening at this point, but I would hate to see you go through more testing and surgery for it to turn out you're fine and you're able to have more children! I've been praying for you sweetie!


----------



## lenorajoy

breakingdawn said:


> Hi ladies, hope all of you are well. CD1 here... :(

Aww, I'm sorry! :hugs: At least you're on to the next cycle now, though! Try to take it easy, love.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking :( I'm sorry lovely good luck for this cycle xxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Breaking :( I'm sorry lovely good luck for this cycle xxxx

Thank you Amber and my thoughts and prayers are with you as well. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The snip will be NHS and he was referred yesterday so it probably won't come through for a while yet. I have a scan weds second lot of fertility bloods Friday seeing the gynae team June 3rd then discussing my haematology results June 30the then July 4 th we're going on holiday so id like to have some idea by then for insurance purposes alone! For them to tell me today all the von willebrand screening came back negative I just feel like wtf?! Hubby and I aren't getting along I'm so mad at him for being so scared I know it's irrational but one doctor said don't have sex don't drive don't lift anything like 9 days ago without ANY explanation and he's taken it as gospel he won't come near me it's so hurtful it makes me feel like a diseased Barron mess not worthy of touch like I'll shatter if he touches me I hate it.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Why am I even on any sort of rest ?!?! Is it me or is that rediculous ?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - My darling, I know it's difficult to understand DH right now but he comes from a place of immense love for you. He does not want to worry about your life again. If he didn't love you as much as he does he would not be as protective. I don't understand how your tests could have come back clear after all the bleeding you've experienced!

Breaking - I'm really sorry AF reared her head. I hope that next month you and DH are in a better space as far as TTC and fingers crossed it will happen!

Lenora - I am positive my behind and thighs are experiencing some growth, lol. I doubt my forearms are though :) I have little white bumps on my arms too. It seems that the oatmeal lotion is very soothing. Softer/looser clothes and less hot showers... From everything I read it sounds like I may have PUPP... I have an appointment next Wednesday so I'll talk to them about it. 

Ladies, thank you again for your support for my little fur baby. I know he's a puppy but he's my first child, lol.


----------



## ireadyermind

Wow, looks like I missed out on a lot here! I'm just skimming the past page or two, but I'll try and catch up a little better later.

*AmberDaisyDoo* - I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time! I don't know the whole story, but it sounds like it has been a nightmare. :hugs:

AFM - CD4 here. AF got me over the weekend. Starting baby aspirin this cycle to see if it helps with clotty AFs, and also will be taking progesterone cream at 3 DPO. I have almost every symptom of estrogen dominance and progesterone deficiency and my OB/GYN is completely uninterested in testing me for problems there, so -- trying the cream to see if it helps.


----------



## FLArmyWife

will try to reply better but here's a quick reply

Amber- :hugs: and I had a TERRIBLE time with mirena too so you're not alone there

breaking and iread sorry AF got you.


----------



## breakingdawn

Mrs. MB said:


> Amber - My darling, I know it's difficult to understand DH right now but he comes from a place of immense love for you. He does not want to worry about your life again. If he didn't love you as much as he does he would not be as protective. I don't understand how your tests could have come back clear after all the bleeding you've experienced!
> 
> Breaking - I'm really sorry AF reared her head. I hope that next month you and DH are in a better space as far as TTC and fingers crossed it will happen!
> 
> Lenora - I am positive my behind and thighs are experiencing some growth, lol. I doubt my forearms are though :) I have little white bumps on my arms too. It seems that the oatmeal lotion is very soothing. Softer/looser clothes and less hot showers... From everything I read it sounds like I may have PUPP... I have an appointment next Wednesday so I'll talk to them about it.
> 
> Ladies, thank you again for your support for my little fur baby. I know he's a puppy but he's my first child, lol.

I am not sure what is going on with your puppy (I have missed a lot lately) but I hope he is doing okay. I have a dog who is my best friend so I can understand.


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber I'm so so sorry for all of this sweetie! :hugs::hugs:

In a way, I can see why DH is afraid to touch you, but that must just make all of this that much more difficult for you! Especially given the latest news. Men just don't understand what hormones and emotions do to us! Right now you need his affection more than ever. I know you don't want to add any conflict on top of all of this, but have you mentioned it to him? I hope he can come to understand what you're feeling and what you need from him.

As far as being on rest goes, I can understand why they would advise you not to have sex, but as far as the rest of it... Given the change in your diagnosis I would think they would clear you for anything other than maybe sex until they've got an idea of what's going on with you. 

I really hope you get some answers very soon! They need to figure out what's going on so you can have some sense of normalcy in your life!

I forgot to mention in my post earlier regarding the Mirena - I'm with you - never again! I didn't have any horrible side effects from it, at least not while I was going through it. Looking back, it gave me horrible cramps for a little past the first year. Then, when I stopped having periods, I had NO sex drive to speak of whatsoever. Nothing else terrible happened, cycles went back to normal after the removal, it stayed in place the whole 5 years, I didn't gain a ton of weight from it. I may have been a little more irritable than normal on it, but nothing extreme. I did have the type of migraines you mentioned twice, but I think both times were after I had it removed. Even so, never again.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB I do know, it's just hard. My best friend is having an unplanned baby of which she considered aborting until 12 weeks while I was losing my twins and my sister in law who already has a baby that she palms off at any opportunity and moans about constantly is having a baby my other sister in law has a 5 month baby who she complains about constantly and I'm just left here unable to have my dear longed for babies and to make matters worse, he won't touch me I can't even have a glass of wine because of a condition I quite apparently don't even have, I'm unable to drive, lift anything pretty much have no quality of life I'm just stuck here thinking of all I've lost and watching everyone else carry on. (In my life not on here). I think I'm depressed. Again my doctor won't put me on my medication for depression because of the bleeding disorder that I tested negative for. Sorry I'm struggling so hard right now I've no fight left.

I can't believe what they have done to your poor fur baby I can't believe it was right there!!! The poor boy. I hope he settles on the meds and gets well really soon for you all and for him too I bet he feels awful, if I could be with him I'd curl up into a ball with him if I could and pet him all day long xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lenora thank you for understanding too, 

I've never heard anyone say anything good about marina except the male doctors who fit them! lol. Not long until testing :o how are you feeling xx


----------



## lenorajoy

Lol so true about the male doctors! I've seen some women say good things about their experience with Mirena, but not enough to outweigh the bad. I would rather have the inconvenience of having my period and know what's going on with my body.

AFM, I'm just trying to ignore all of the symptoms I've been having. :haha: I've been writing them down by dpo, but not making a big deal out of them because you never know! It could be pregnancy as easily as it could not be pregnancy! I'm considering testing tomorrow even though I know there's a good chance it will be BFN regardless. But I have some cheap tests I bought last year that I might as well use up in the next couple of days anyway. I'll have to check their sensitivity, though. I have no idea what they are! There may not be any point in using them tomorrow.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwwww good luck! It's always fun to pee and squint :)


----------



## Aayla

Breaking: so sorry af got you. Fx for this cycle

Amber: men do go to the extreme don't they? Maybe explaining to him that it isn't sex you need but snuggles and comfort. Trust me, they need to be told directly. And everything. Even the most basic thing that is obvious to us should be told to them. For example: when the due date arrived for lost little one my hubby knew. We had discussed it in the morning. To me he should have known how hard this day would be and how I would need comfort etc. Nope. Because I didn't say anything he thought I was fine and after work went to hang out with friends. I was alone the entire day and most if the evening. He felt like shit when I told him I had needed him that day. And I learned that I need to never assume he understands. 

I do hope your doctors were wrong and you are ok. I feel so bad that you had to go through hell for their mistakes. 

Afm: I have an appt June 1 to see the doc. His assistant said he reviewed my results and wants to discuss next steps. I am assuming this means my letrozole days are over. I asked her if she can go e me a general directions of where he may be going. The next steps are injectible meds with IUI (or timed intercourse) or IVF. We haven't made a choice on which one we want. Injectible can go up to $5000 per cycle. But I will know more about their pricing and payment schedule next week.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Aayla - Yay for moving forward. Any progress is better than no progress!

Amber - You absolutely have the right to feel depressed! To have all those babies around while you're longing and going through hell is absolutely unbearable. I wish you were here so you could snuggle with the pups for a day. He is really good therapy :) He's not much of a cuddler but he will keep you occupied with his sloppy tongue and wiggly body! You have a tremendous amount of fight left in you - you are a warrior! Right now you just need to give yourself time.. 

Lenora - Ooooh, can't wait to see some test porn!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

So true about men, Aayla. In general, they just have no idea whatsoever unless we tell them very specifically. Amber, I hope you can get the love and comfort and affection you're needing from your hubby. I know he loves you so very much.

Aayla, best of luck with your appt June 1st and I hope you receive some good news. I know the treatments your doctor will likely be recommending are very expensive. Any sign of AF yet? When are you due?


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Aayla - Yay for moving forward. Any progress is better than no progress!
> 
> Amber - You absolutely have the right to feel depressed! To have all those babies around while you're longing and going through hell is absolutely unbearable. I wish you were here so you could snuggle with the pups for a day. He is really good therapy :) He's not much of a cuddler but he will keep you occupied with his sloppy tongue and wiggly body! You have a tremendous amount of fight left in you - you are a warrior! Right now you just need to give yourself time..
> 
> Lenora - Ooooh, can't wait to see some test porn!!!!

Just the mental picture of the sloppy tongue and wiggly body of a puppy made me happy! :haha: They do keep you occupied and they are definitely great therapy!

I'm hoping those cheap tests I have are at least somewhat sensitive so I can show you guys some test porn tomorrow! I'd hate to waste the couple of FRER I have so early. Then again, I don't know for certain which day I ovulated this cycle, so I could be 9 dpo by now and due for AF on Sunday rather than Monday. I just have a feeling I won't get a positive test until I'm late because my body generally hates me, but I'd love to be proven wrong!


----------



## breakingdawn

Aayla, my friend had some luck with IUI and I know it is a lot cheaper than IVF. I will be wishing you much luck on your next journey, where ever it takes you.


----------



## Aayla

his assistant doesn't know what he is planning as each patient can vary. she told me to hang in there. lol Now I have to go through a week and a half of speculation. arg.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I wrote a post here to you....but something happened. Anyways.. Do you thing DH can hold off on the snip until all the facts are straight? That way there's no regret or resentment on what could have been.


----------



## lenorajoy

The waiting and speculation are the worst part Aayla!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope Pink and baby pink are doing well! Looking forward to an update/birth story whenever you have the time, Pink!

How is 5stars doing? Has anyone heard? It seems like it's been a while since I've seen a post from her on here.


----------



## ashleyg

Oh my gosh Amber I'm so so sorry to hear about everything :hugs: I think men just process things differently, it doesn't mean he doesn't want to touch you or that he doesn't care. He's probably so scared that something else is going to happen. I would really try sitting down and having a heart to heart talk with him about how you're feeling, waning more kids, and talk to him about holding off on the snip until you both can talk and work things through more clearly. I know he loves you so much. He spoiled you for your birthday! Itll be okay. We're all here for you whenever you want to vent or talk <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all so much, as with super low days today thank God has followed with a sense of fresh renewal. There is no doubt about him loving me whatsoever I know I'm loved even when he's angry with me he mutters *i love you baby* as I stomp up the stairs to bed lol. We had a bit of a chat I just think it's all too much at the moment we don't have answers and he is utterly terrified of me catching and bleeding out. I guess he's going to need time he's seen some things I mean I don't mean to compare but if you watch someone you love bleeding to death and you can't do anything about it several times it's bound to affect a person like post traumatic stress. He can't look at a twelve week scan without his colour draining and him having a funny turn he can't watch blood seeping into fabric anymore without the same. I need to chill out and give us all time I know that but the yearning to hold that tiny pink body to my breast is all consuming. It's hard. 

I hope that's explained things a little better. 

5 stars where are you love? Hope you're alright.
Pink how are you and baby pink getting on?
Fla your 4 month pic of sweets melted me :) how's Mozart?
Aayla and lenorna thank you so much for your kind replies how are you both?
Pato what's going on with you I hope you're well xx
Ummmm how is everyone else too ? I'm terrible with names as you all know by now.
Oh Ashley how are we doing on labour watch how are those hip pains? 
Xxxzz


----------



## Aayla

I am doing ok. We have a preliminary plan of what we want to do. If I am right in that injection meds and/or IVF is the next step then we will be taking a year off for me to lose weight and save as much money as we can. In a year we will see where we are and make the choice of which one to go with. We will reevaluate after the doc appt next week if I am wrong and he goes with a different plan. And I am ok with this. Hubby just wants to go with the best way to get a baby. 

I have a weird sense of peace making this decision to take a year. While I am 38 and time is not really on my side, my cousin's gf had a kid through ivf at 40. So I have hope.


----------



## lenorajoy

You're right, Aayla, 38 is no big deal. Women have babies older than that. Of course my hope is that your doctor will have other ideas that will allow you guys to start your family sooner than a year, but I'm glad you have a peace about taking a year to prepare both your body and your finances. Prayers for you!

AFM... Ugh, so tired. I was tired before I got home from work yesterday, but had plans and things to do last night and didn't get to go to sleep until 10:00 (btw, this is late for me:haha:). And oh my Lord, my boobs... They ache in a way I've never felt before, which I'm hoping is a good thing and not my body being mean. Also, I apparently have a Walmart blue dye (25miu), a CB, a CB digital, and 2 curved handle FRERs. Clearly I had no idea when I bought these last year! :dohh::haha:

So I took a test this morning on the Walmart one step blue dye, which I will upload once I get to a computer as I have multiple photos and can only upload one on my phone.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oo lenora can't wait to see!

aayla- I am glad you are at peace with the possibility of taking a year off but hope you don't have to and you get a sticky bean soon. 

Amber- hugs. PTSD is hard. You can get it from any traumatic event and y'all have been through so many! I hope you're able to get some real concrete answers soon. 


Hope all our incubating mamas are feeling good.
Hope all our soon to be testers (maybe just lenora? :shrug:) are having good symptoms. Sending :dust:
To all those early in their cycle :hugs: just remember this means a fresh start
To baby mamas Hope your little ones are behaving and not making life too hard.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AFM:
Monday I had an appointment with my GP. I haven't seen her since last August when I needed her to fill out a letter for my apartment complex to authorize my service dog.

Quick backtrack, I was diagnosed hypothyroid spring 2012. Been on medication since.

Fast forward, HAD been on medication since. My OB/GYN did the testing to monitor it during my pregnancy. My script ran out roughly 1 1/2 months ago. Well I have been so busy I haven't had the ability to get bloods redrawn so my GP could call in my script. So I called last week and since it'd been so long the Dr insisted she see me before ordering the test. Sure, I love my GP. This morning was my appointment. We spent a good 15 minutes just catching up on the last year. Then she asked me if I have noticed my thyroid being off since I've been off the meds so long. So I listed to her the following issues I've been having:

Dizziness/lightheadedness
Headaches/Migraines
Random Nausea
Fatigue (but I laughed and said that HAS to be due to having an almost 4 month old)
Dryer than normal skin and scalp.

So she took my BP. Now, I knew there was such thing as too HIGH of BP but I had no idea there was an actual range for too LOW of BP. She did not like my low BP reading of 102/70. Then she listened to my heart and said my pulse was really slow/weak. She felt my neck, had me swallow, and then sternly (but lovingly) said "Yep it's enlarged and causing you problems. Girl you cannot let this get out of control!"

At the end of an hour long appointment the following had been accomplished:


I had a blood draw order to do a full workup; CBC, CMP, and TSH
I had been weighed and came in at only 3lbs over prepregnancy weight!
I had a blood draw order for the full workup for 2 months after I go back on the medication
She had signed the service dog paperwork the apartment complex we're looking to move to requires.

Yesterday DH and I got into an argument around 9am so while he was getting ready for school I left the house with Sweets and went to run some errands. But Sweets got fussy after an hour so we headed back home. Spent the day with a family happy baby. Then when dh got home I passed Sweets off and tried to leave to run more errands. There was some drama with dh but I eventually got to go to the store. After an hour of grocery shopping I needed to pick up my BCP from the pharmacy. They told me it'd still be a few minutes so I walked over to the blood pressure machine and decided to check it. My arm got all tingly and numb during the check. The results: BP 91/56 pulse 72bpm
Since my Dr was already freaking out Monday from my BP which was higher than yesterday's, I am reminding myself that for once my health needs to be a priority and get taken care of. So I"m trying to set up an appointment for my blood draw so that hopefully by the end of the week I'll be back on my thyroid meds.

As for my pup. Oh the good news. Saturday was his last day of taking his BP meds only once a day. His recheck showed his bp was 150 so I was worried when he went off the meds it was going to be high. Took him to the vet last night and had to wait for two hours because emergencies kept coming in. I didn't mind waiting was just worried the stress of waiting was going to make his BP super high. Well his result was 120! Which means his BP is normal without meds! He's seemingly made a complete recovery and back to 'normal'. He will need it monitored and rechecked every few months but for now he's set to live out the rest of his days happily :thumbup:
Thank you all for your support


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, so here is my test. I see a shadowy something irl, but I'm certainly not putting any stock in it! Especially considering it's a blue dye. Considering I'm only 9-ish dpo, I think it's just too early. I'll probably wait until Friday to test again to give hcg (if there is any) time to build so I can get some good lines!

On the plus side, when I tested before and was definitely not pregnant, there was not a hint of a shadow of anything. Completely stark white! Not letting myself get excited over what could be nothing, but not gutted either.
 



Attached Files:







PT1.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 21









PT2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 17









PT3.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 16









PT4.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmy, glad to hear you'll be back on your meds soon! I didn't realize hypothyroidism could cause those symptoms! I've never heard of low blood pressure either. Learn something new every day! I hope you get to feeling better very soon and I hope the family's doing well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- thanks. Hope you get a better test on Friday. as your said it is a blue dye so unfortunately it can go either way


----------



## Cornfieldland

Glad you are getting all that straightened out FLArmy. Low BP could definitely be contributing to dizziness, nauseous, and fatigue. My son has low BP and was told to eat more salt ;) 
I've been having a weird rattle in my lung area when I lay down mostly, off and on since around 6months pregnant. Thought maybe it would go away but it's still there, I need to get it checked out. Starting to worry it's something serious. I think it started after I got a cold. It is hard to make yourself a priority when you have a small baby.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lenira I'm not good at squinting, hope it turns into a BFP in a couple days :) I had a real squinter on a blue dye that was a BFP, I don't think they are as sensitive as frer, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lenorajoy

Def get that checked out corn! How strange that it's been around that long and hasn't either gone away or gotten worse.


----------



## lenorajoy

These are _supposedly_ as sensitive as FRER, but that's just the number they provide, so it's hard to say which is actually more sensitive. I'd guess FRER, so when I test again Friday I'll probably use the last of the Walmart ones I have and maybe a FRER if I see something promising. I won't be using the digital until I've confirmed it on other tests and have some good lines, mostly to see PREGNANT on a test and for DH's sake. :haha: You know, put it in writing for him so there's no mistake!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy in glad your taking the step towards getting your health in check. And so very happy to hear that your pup is doing so well :) 

Corn next it's your turn to get checked out by the dr! 

Lenora I'm horrible with early tests, I either see lines that aren't there or I don't see lines that are :haha: my fingers are crossed that it turns into a big fat BFP! 

I hope you are all doing well this week <3

Afm there's not much to report. I'm just over here wondering when my periods will start back up...


----------



## lenorajoy

.hopeful.one. said:


> Lenora I'm horrible with early tests, I either see lines that aren't there or I don't see lines that are :haha: my fingers are crossed that it turns into a big fat BFP!

:rofl: That's me too!! I'm terrible at it, but of course I want to poas anyway!


----------



## ireadyermind

Morning, gals! 

Whew, *FLArmy* - I didn't know hypothyroidism caused low blood pressure too! Also, glad to hear your pup's doing well. That's got to be a relief!

*Lenora* - I can't really tell from your pics if there's a line or not, sorry! The blue dye ones always mess me up! GL and FX'd and :dust:!

AFM - AF was a much better one this cycle. After my surgery in 2014 to remove cervical cancer cells, my AFs went from a full 5 days, medium/light flow - down to 2 or 3 days, scanty flow. My GYN brushed me off when I expressed concern over it. I was (and still am) worried that there just wasn't going to be enough IN there for an egg to securely implant into.

Well, this month the quantity has increased! I use menstrual cups so I can measure that sort of thing, but I was really shocked. It was almost double what I normally see, and it lasted a full 3 days instead of the 2 + spotting I normally get.

I started taking baby aspirin on CD2 (for clotting issues and increased blood flow) so I'm hoping the lack of spotting was because it was easier for all of the stuff to leave my body, instead of just hanging around a while. lol


Do any of you gals use baby aspirin? Do you have any stories of improvement or anything you'd care to share with me? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ireadyermind my experience baby aspirin is I got my bfp the first cycle I used it. I don't know if I needed it or if I have a clotting issue, but I had a mmc and two cms before and decided to try it. I used it until I was 35wks pregnant.


----------



## FLArmyWife

iread- you can also drink red raspberry leaf tea if you're worried your lining isn't thick enough. It can thicken living so drink it around O. my periods both on and off bcp are 2 maybe 3 days of light to medium flow. The cycle I got my bfp I had started RRLT, also had decided to use preseed since I didn't really get good CM, and it was my 3rd round of clomid. :shrug: not sure if it was one of those things or a combination of them but they did the trick and I got my bean. FX your heavier flow means for better possible implantation possibility


----------



## lenorajoy

Does baby aspirin just help you clot? I've seen so many suggestions to take it during pregnancy/ttc, but I've never been sure what it does.

BTW - Has anyone experienced brain fog this early on, before getting a bfp? I am really struggling with that and fatigue today, in a really bad way! To the point that I have to keep reading over this post to see if it makes any sense and I'm still not sure! I drove to get lunch earlier and it occurred to me that driving may not be safe with me not really being able to focus on anything and being so slow to react to things. I grabbed my scissors to unlock a coworker's door a few minutes ago. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Aayla - I hear you on feeling more calm. I think making a decision, any decision, is going to be easier than the unrest you're experiencing now. If you are losing weight and getting healthier - you know you're closer and closer to your BFP. If you're proceeding with fertility treatments - you're again closer and closer. It's being up in the air that drives you absolutely mad. 

Lenora - They're not as sensitive as FRER. I got an early BFP on a FRER at 8DPO and that blue dye test was stark white for another couple of days. Don't think I got a good line on that until about 13 DPO. I do see a shadow in the pictures too.... I never had even a squinter on blue dye when I wasn't pregnant so I have no experience with evaps but I've heard a lot. Fingers crossed you have a line on a FRER!!! I CAN'T WAIT!

Corn - You have to take care of yourself sweetie. You have a little one that needs you and will need you for a long time. Plus you have your older boys that need a healthy mommy! I know after bronchitis my lungs can rattle for months. Hoping it's nothing serious for you.

FLArmy - You're anemic, right? Your blood pressure is most likely on the lower side because of that anyway. Last time I was at doctor's at 27 weeks prego my BP was 103/67. The BP you got at the store would worry me big time. The lower you get the smaller the gap between your upper and lower is and that can get you in trouble. I'm so happy that you were able to get your bloods done and saw your doctor. It sounds like Sweets is doing much better now that he's a little older as far as his fussiness? How are you and DH now?

Iready - no experience with baby aspirin here but I heard a lot of positive feedback. I hope it's not much longer until you get your precious bundle!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lenora baby aspirin thins ur blood so it may help you keep a pregnancy if clotting is an issue. I had foggy brain early with my second I remember that :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> Does baby aspirin just help you clot? I've seen so many suggestions to take it during pregnancy/ttc, but I've never been sure what it does.
> 
> BTW - Has anyone experienced brain fog this early on, before getting a bfp? I am really struggling with that and fatigue today, in a really bad way! To the point that I have to keep reading over this post to see if it makes any sense and I'm still not sure! I drove to get lunch earlier and it occurred to me that driving may not be safe with me not really being able to focus on anything and being so slow to react to things. I grabbed my scissors to unlock a coworker's door a few minutes ago. :dohh:

oh my.. sounds like you could be having some concentration issues due to change in hormones.. FX it is all a good sign. 



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - You're anemic, right? Your blood pressure is most likely on the lower side because of that anyway. Last time I was at doctor's at 27 weeks prego my BP was 103/67. The BP you got at the store would worry me big time. The lower you get the smaller the gap between your upper and lower is and that can get you in trouble. I'm so happy that you were able to get your bloods done and saw your doctor. It sounds like Sweets is doing much better now that he's a little older as far as his fussiness? How are you and DH now?!

yes mam slightly anmeic. My iron count was like 8 something when Sweets was first born and then up to 10 something at my last WIC appointment which they said 11 is the low end of normal.
Prego my last BP reading at 36+4 was 112/76. 
Hopefully tomorrow I'll get the call from the Dr about the results and the meds. Today I have a massive headache. Dr said the low blood flow would definitely be a culprit for that. 
Sweets is doing ok. He is a fairly happy baby most days but we still have a rough patch each evening where he is super fussy for an hour or so. He's back to spitting up quite a bit but now it's all clear stuff so idk :shrug: He also has a bump at the base of his skull/neck. DH is worried because it's the same place where his brother has a cancerous growth as a baby. So that's high on the priority list of concerns for our next appointment. 
DH and I were like passing ships in the night. I got up this morning, came down to make coffee, and Sweets woke up. So when I went to get him Dh had to leave for school.


----------



## lenorajoy

OHHHH okay, thanks corn! What about the red raspberry leaf tea? Does it do something similar?

The brain fog seems to come and go today. It gets REALLY REALLY bad for maybe 30 minutes - 1 hour and then just goes away. I'm just fine right now, but when I wrote that post I couldn't think to save my life! :rofl: It took me forever to write that thing. And I'm so, so tired...at only 2 pm! I know that happens to a lot of people on a regular basis, but I never struggle with that.

Oh Mrs. MB I hope you're right! I'll still wait until Friday to test again, but I'll definitely use the FRER, even if they are the new curved handle ones that I hear are so terrible. 

How is our busy feeling?? Praying for your little bean to be very sticky!!

And how about Amber? I really hope you get some answers very soon!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora-
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea for fertility (preconception), pregnancy, labor and delivery

This herbal extract helps:


restore hormonal balance because of the high calcium content
relax your uterus to allow for conception
correct luteal phase defect to allow enough time for implantation to take place.
the embryo attach to the uterine lining (endometrium) during implantation and stay attached
increase fertility naturally
prevent miscarriages that are a result of
premature uterine contractions or spasms
under or mal-nutrition
relieve morning sickness
and constipation
tone the uterus and other pelvic muscles to prepare your body for labor and delivery
speed recovery after childbirth and reduces bleeding and
assist your uterus to expel the afterbirth and to return to normal

Read more: https://www.thefertilityrealm.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.html#ixzz49h1979V4


----------



## lenorajoy

Good info FLArmy, thanks! That's a whole lot of things rolled into one! I'll have to keep that in mind if I should struggle with morning sickness.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:) the tea is a bit earthy but pretty good. The box recommends like 3 servings a day


----------



## lenorajoy

Whew! That's a lot of tea.:haha:A bit of honey should fix the earthy flavor right up, I'd imagine. I have some lemon verbena-infused local honey that would probably improve it. That stuff makes everything taste great!


----------



## frangi33

Busy! Omfg! Congratulations honey!!! X

Disney did any thing come of your daughters fever? I hope she's feeling better? 

Mrsmb has the itching been relieved by the lotion at all? I hope its called down now. 

Amber it sounds like the hospital are really trying to get on the ball with all these appointments. I hope you get some clear answers soon. 

Afm it's all absolutely crazy over here, all kinds of crap has been happening with family but I'm just getting on with it and trying to stay positive. My spd is getting worse but I think that's as baby is now head down.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Frangi- omgness where is time going?! can't believe we'll be on labor watch for you soon! Hope things with family settle down soon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I know I can't believe baby sweets is 4months :) crazy!


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB I've heard PUPP is just awful to have, I hope you aren't suffering from it and that you are able to find some good relief.

Disney I hope that your little girl is feeling better and that it hasn't spread to anyone else

Amber that sounds just horrid, I'm glad you had the Mirena removed and hope whatever residual effects you're enduring go away soon. Thinking of you and your hubby as you guys decide how to move forward

breaking so sorry luv, AF really is a :witch:

iread I took baby aspirin last cycle...unfortunately I wasn't one of those ladies that it worked wonders for. Good luck this cycle

Aayla hoping time until your appt. flies for you

FLArmy I'm so glad M is doing well, you must be so relieved. Sorry you and DH had an argument, I'm sure it's because men can be a little clueless at times. I hope Sweets bump checks out okay and isn't anything serious

Lenora...blue dyes :( Wishing you nice thick heavy lines for your BFP

Frangi family drama is exhausting. Sorry your SPD is worsening...on the bright side only 10ish more weeks!! 

Corn please do get it checked out. 

It's really easy to put your health on the back burner when your taking care of your family, please be kind to yourselves ladies.

hopeful :haha: Hoping she shows when you're ready for her

muffin missing you dearly!

pato, 5 stars, tie, tasha, ash, ccoast :hugs:

Hopefully I didn't miss anyone and everyone is having a great hump day!


----------



## busytulip

AFM: I had lab drawn yesterday. My progesterone is great at 41, but hcg was 339. I'm trying not to freak out but am doing a poor job at it. 

My cycle was so wacky


Spoiler
I started bleeding heavily with the MC on 4/20, bled heavily from CD1-CD10. Spotted from CD11-13. CD14 nothing - late, late evening CD15 BD'd (1 and only time). My cycles are normal 34-37 days. Tested on CD 34 (5/23) got my bfp. So I don't know exactly how far along I am. By LMP I'd be 5 weeks today so my beta level would be low...but I could have ovulated several days after BDing and implanted later yes? Thoughts?

Anyway here's some more tests


Yesterdays digi 5/24


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Busy I'm thinking you had sometimes in those tunes waiting and ovulated a fair few days later than cycle day 15 due to your long cycles there was a lady on here who did it once on cycle day say 7 and ovulated day 14 and caught so it's possible for sure I'd say those numbers are great for early pregnancy. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your second beta love xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Lenorjay Busby and Amber thanks for asking I'm doing well....I've just been taking some time to relax be stress free and enjoy my husband...yes we are still trying and he is on board now more than ever....we are hoping to get pregnant this cycle because this will be our last chance before we have to start Gona F at 150 MG next cycle...I had my fertility dr do a draw today to see if I ovulated and I will definitely know tomorrow....if I didn't then of course I will prepare for AF and get ready to go through IUI....we are very hopeful and we are preparing to have our blessing or blessings in our arms next year....I haven't gone back far enough to catch up but I do pray that all of you are doing well and we should have our little Ashley G baby due soon correct? 
Well ladies good luck to everyone getting ready to test or ovulate and again congrats Busy really praying for you my luv!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora I have a gooood feeling you'll get your bfp on Fri! Unusually sore bb's were my first symptom too. And just the fact that you're feeling "off" is a good sign too. FX!

Thanks to those who asked about my DD. She's got a cold. Luckily she's got a 4-day weekend this weekend so plenty of time to recover. Only 8 school days left 'til summer break! :happydance:

Sorry for the selfish post-and-run. Been reading though, T&P to everyone! Work and life has been unbelievably stressful here. Maternity leave set me back financially more than anticipated. Hoping things will start looking up soon. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad to hear you're taking it easy and you and hubby are enjoying each other 5stars... Fx crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Low blood flow can definitely cause major migraines. I've been suffering chronic migraines that so far have only been alleviated by pregnancy... More blood flow! My hands and feet are warm for the first time ever. I really hope that your meds help you sort it out. It's not easy to take care of a little baby and not feel well. I'm so sorry to hear about your scare with Sweets. When are you taking him to the doctor? Also, I'm so happy to hear about your pup!!!!

Lenora - I don't mean to get your hopes up but I was wiped, just completely wiped from pretty much 1DPO and through 16/17 weeks of pregnancy :) My entire first trimester was just a foggy blur! Can't wait to see your test on Friday!!!

Busy  - I would venture to guess that you ovulated a few days after your BD. Can be 5 days easy and like Amber said maybe even 7! You're somewhere around 4 weeks and that number is great! Are you getting a second beta done? 

5Stars - fingers crossed that you get your BFP before you start the meds but I'm glad you have a plan in place!

Frangi - I'm sorry to hear that you've been going through some rough time. Hardly anything is easy at 30 weeks pregnant! 

So the itching continues but not as bad I venture to say. I slather myself in lotion several times a day and it's helping. I itch more in the evenings and the rash isn't going anywhere. I just made the switch to lukewarm showers too so time will tell. My husband's cousin is ahead of me by 4 weeks and she itches so bad that she scratched her legs raw... Nothing wrong with her - just hormonal... It's crazy. Really, I just try not to scratch my ass in public these days. That's not too much to ask, right??? :rofl:

In other news, I have to go to a wedding on Friday. I ordered a couple of dresses but they won't be here in time :growlmad: so I have to wear one of my pre-pregnancy maxi dresses....


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh 5stars wishing you the best of luck. but you have a great outlook at knowing you are super likely to have at least 1 blessing in your arms by next year! :hugs: and yes ashley is our next due to bring baby into the world. 

busy- all those makes sense. From what I understand the digi reads weeks AFTER Ovulation.. which I guess would be about right. You'd be about 3 weeks post O. :hugs: LOVE seeing that line get darker and darker. sending lots of :dust: for your next draw!


Corn- VERY crazy. we've all begun saying he doesn't look like a baby anymore.. he's starting to look more toddler like. There are weak moments when I am like "Oh I miss being pregnant and miss the baby baby stage" but that QUICKLY vanishes lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

I do hope so Disney, thanks! I hope the stress eases for you some. The US REALLY needs better maternity leave!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - Low blood flow can definitely cause major migraines. I've been suffering chronic migraines that so far have only been alleviated by pregnancy... More blood flow! My hands and feet are warm for the first time ever. I really hope that your meds help you sort it out. It's not easy to take care of a little baby and not feel well. I'm so sorry to hear about your scare with Sweets. When are you taking him to the doctor? Also, I'm so happy to hear about your pup!!!!
> 
> So the itching continues but not as bad I venture to say. I slather myself in lotion several times a day and it's helping. I itch more in the evenings and the rash isn't going anywhere. I just made the switch to lukewarm showers too so time will tell. My husband's cousin is ahead of me by 4 weeks and she itches so bad that she scratched her legs raw... Nothing wrong with her - just hormonal... It's crazy. Really, I just try not to scratch my ass in public these days. That's not too much to ask, right??? :rofl:
> 
> In other news, I have to go to a wedding on Friday. I ordered a couple of dresses but they won't be here in time :growlmad: so I have to wear one of my pre-pregnancy maxi dresses....

:haha: well glad it is kinda better. hope switching to luke warm showers helps a little too. 

Yes I was SO relieved about my pup. As for Sweets, his appointment is June 2nd in the afternoon (in the morning we are attending my youngest sister's HS graduation). So not too long to wait for an answer. Just trying to monitor it and not google


----------



## lenorajoy

Yes, Google can be so cruel! Convincing us of the worst when there might not be need to worry.

:rofl: at the missing being pregnant and the baby stage quickly vanishing!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy he's still a baby :) just not a newborn. Lots of baby time left! Soon he will be sitting up and crawling :) 

Busy happy for you! hopefully the second number shows doubling time and all is well. I know it's pins n needles waiting!

5stars let us know what tomorrow's appt brings! So excited for you!

Pink, muffin miss u girls!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I'm glad it quickly vanishes because otherwise you'd have to start slapping yourself :dohh: pregnancy is great and all but between the worries of the first trimester, the wait of the second and the discomfort of the third (and I'm by far not done) I'm ready to have this miracle of life in my hands once she's fully baked :)


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy - glad you're getting yourself checked out and taking care of your health! Good to hear about your pup too :)

Lenora - I feel like I can see a little something starting!!

Corn - I hope it's nothing too serious <3

5stars - keep us updated with everything mama!

iread - I dont have any experience with it either but I have heard really good things about ladies whove used it and gotten their bfp!

Mrs. MB - I hope the itching goes away for you. I know that my skin gets dry and itchy when I'm pregnant...especially my legs. I just try to put on lotion right after I shower so that way I can keep as much moisture locked in as possible!!

*AFM:*
Still nothing happening with baby :growlmad: I had my 37 week appointment today and I'm still not even dilated. URGH. I keep getting random contractions but obviously they're just being a pain in the ass and not really doing anything. My hip pain is a little bit better since I saw my chiropractor yesterday but the sharp pain in my vag area hurts quite a bit when I walk or shift in bed. 

I am very ready to have him mainly because of the discomfort I'm in now lol but I'm trying to enjoy these last few weeks as a family of 3 before everything changes! 

And here's my 37 week bump! Eeek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Disneymom1129

You're all baby, Ash! Are you having a repeat C-section? Sorry if you've already mentioned.


Where is our muffin?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely that's the cutest bump! So cute!! Can't wait to see our next batch of babies!!

I miss parts of pregnancy, funny how you forget the negative and reminisce about the good. I miss feeling him kick inside me and my husband rubbing my belly. But the stress, the morning sickness and the horrible gallbladder pain I don't miss one bit ;)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Whew! This thread sure does fly! I have to always go back a few pages when I get home from work. I call this my evening paper lol :coffee:

Anyways I used raspberry tea the cycle I conceived this baby. It was the first time I tried it and I only drank a cup or two a day until OPK confirmed ovulation. Since I hadn't ovulated for 4 cycles previously, the tea must have done something.

Ashley - I envy your bump! You are all baby! I look about that big now since I've been steadily gaining about a pound a week :(

Corn - I'm with you there. There are parts of pregnancy that I miss when I'm not pregnant, like the kicking and my belly, but at the same time I have miserable pregnancies. My first trimester and part of the second I'm suffering from bad morning sickness, then about a month of the second trimester I feel good before the aches and pains of my growing belly and weight gain start kicking in.


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - yes a repeat c section! My dr said that if I do go into labor earlier than my scheduled section, that he would just do it earlier (obviously lol) and it's no big deal lol. And thank you! I feel like my ass and boobs have gotten huge compared to what they were before! My boobs have gone up almost 3 cup sizes :nope:

Corn - Thank you!! 
I know right? I missed being pregnant after I had my daughter. I loved having her physically to hold, but I totally missed the kicks and the ultrasounds and the planning and buying things for baby lol. But yeah, I didn't miss the discomfort haha

lilmiss - Aw I'm sure your bump is adorable! I've gained a lot more this time around though...maybe because it's a boy? I have no idea...but I hate stepping on the scale at each dr appointment lol


----------



## lenorajoy

Ah, stepping on the scale in front of other people on a regular basis... Something to look forward to! :haha:
I'm just hoping I don't gain too much weight while pregnant! I'll try my best to be good. I'm also really hoping my boobs don't get much bigger than they already are! Yikes! Granted, if it means I can breastfeed is be happy to have them more in my way all the time. I really want to breastfeed as long as possible and I don't have a good family history when it comes to supply.


----------



## ashleyg

Lenora - I hate the stupid scale haha. My dr says my weight is perfect but it still is no fun to look at! But really don't worry or stress about weight gain, as long as your dr isn't worried or concerned then everything is fine...even though you might hate to see the scale lol :haha: With my daughter I gained 40lbs and I'm about the same this time. I'll probably be around 45lbs or so by the time I have him in two weeks.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely ur tiny that's why u gain 40+ ur petite :) I wouldn't worry about the scale


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks corn :) I'm not too worried! I'm hoping it'll come off as easy and quickly as it did with my daughter lol. Breastfeeding helped a lot with that part! :haha:


----------



## ireadyermind

This thread DOES fly! Whew!

I only posted my aspirin question this morning and there are PAGES of things to go through and read! So I'm sorry if I missed anyone!

Thanks for those that commented about my aspirin question. I appreciate your taking the time!

And thanks for suggesting the raspberry tea. I am not too fond of its flavor, but I was considering busting it back out again. I have two boxes of it in my kitchen specifically for this purpose, but the flavor of the tea was enough to keep me from developing a good habit with it.

I'll certainly try it again! Maybe start with a cup of it after dinner tonight, we'll see. :)

*Ashley* - Baby bump! Lookin' good, lady! :) 

*Lenora* - That scale business is not something I'm looking forward to. I need to lose weight, but with my hormones out of whack, nothing I do causes any long term loss, even when I'm busting my butt! So weight gain during pregnancy certainly isn't going to help my cause either.

I have yet to find a physician who is willing to help me out in that department. They all automatically assume that I'm eating junk food 24/7 and tell me that if I just ate healthier, I'd be fine. Well, if only it were that simple, no one would have weight problems! lol

ANYWAY...

*Lilmiss* - Your signature ticker cracks me up. "A big bottle of Sriracha"! :haha:


----------



## Aayla

ireadyermind: Most doctors aren't qualified to help with weight loss. They get MAYBE one course in nutrition during their entire 8 years becoming a doctor. Unless they have specialized in nutrition and even then a dietitian is promoting what they are told to promote and some things are based on old science and studies. The food pyramid is outdated and puts so little emphasis on protein and too much emphasis on grains. 

A lot of the time what our issue is, is portion control. You can eat a chicken salad all you want but if you are eating a mixing bowl size that includes all amounts of cheese, nuts, fruits, proteins and creamy dressing. Not as healthy as one would think. 

There is no one size fits all plan really. Some people do great being a vegan, some don't. Some people need to be gluten free, some don't. etc So nothing is perfect. 

My advice to start is to track what you eat for one week.. Don't think about the food in any way other than you need to write it down. Indulge in what you want. Just track for a normal week. Snacks, bites, nibbles, pop, wine. Everything and anything that goes into your mouth to eat or drink gets written down. Don't feel guilty about it. Don't judge yourself. Just write it down. At the end of the week go through each day and count the calories of everything. Don't do this daily you will just stress out over it. 

Then see where you are. go over it and see if you are eating too little or too much. 

PS...you can't out exercise food. You could be doing 3 hours of HIIT every day but if you are eating too much or not enough the body isn't going to go where you need it to go. 

Food = 80-90% (for weight loss)
exercise = 10-20% (for inches lost)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks ireadyermind lol! Mrs. MB told me earlier that thinking about that gave her heartburn...

I gave up trying to watch my weight during pregnancy. I avoid the scales whenever possible. Even at the doctor's office when I step on the scale I turn my head and the nurse will write it down but she usually doesn't tell me. My doctor *always* lectures me on my weight gain. I dread appointments for that reason. I want to tell her that I'm sorry but my goal while pregnant is to eat whatever I want (keeping it healthy though) so that baby gets as much nutrition as possible and worry about losing it once the baby is here.

I agree though that it matters what you weigh before you fall pregnant. 40+ lbs. actually isn't too bad considering you're full term now. That's averaging just a little over a pound a week. I ended up gaining 57 lbs. total with my first baby (I was vegetarian with her believe it or not because I couldn't stand the taste of meat) and 54 lbs. total with my second baby by using my "see food" diet... I see food and then I eat it :oops:


----------



## Disneymom1129

I gained almost 70 lbs with my first! And breastfeeding didn't help me lose weight then. With Ellie I gained around 25, and lost all of it by 3 weeks pp I believe. I think nursing helped this time around. I actually weigh less now than I did before I got pregnant. When it comes down to it, it's ok and normal to gain weight in pregnancy so there's no need to worry! Those cravings are no joke :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Oh yeah I don't mind about the 40lbs. I just think that I notice more because I have a smaller frame. Like I can definitely tell my butt is a lot bigger now haha and same for my boobs. I try to not "over indulge" with certain foods during first tri but we all know how that goes :haha: it's hard when you're craving things!


----------



## ashleyg

Getting a lot of crampy contractions tonight. Idk if my cervix check did something to cause a little more cramps or what but it's uncomfortable. Hoping these either lead to _something_ or go away!


----------



## frangi33

Fx Ashley x

Mrsmb getting decent maternity clothes when you need them is an absolute pain. I hope you find something in your wardrobe that works x 

I have no idea how much weight I've put on this pregnancy. I've not weighed myself once and the mw won't do it for another month so I'm just living in denial right now!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley congratulations on being full term lovely lady. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I need to catch up and I can't donit on my phone I am reading along. :)

FLA that feeling in my experience just gets stronger and lasts longer as time goes on and then becomes all consuming hehe. I think we'll be seeing the second wave of fab babies before we know it! 

AFM I'm not taking my contraception and am cycle day 1 do what you will with that info ;) dh and I have FULLY gotten over our little patch of miscommunication and are also (5 stars) enjoying eachother again. Since all my tests for a bleeding disorder came back negative and my fertility appointments are fast approaching we made some decisions. Totally heart over head. 

5 stars I hope this is your month and a stick baby and you can avoid treatments at the same time I'm thrilled you have a plan in place and I'm rooting for you xxxx

Side note scan went well she could see I was due my period and then today it came. Everything normal and healthy.


----------



## lenorajoy

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I need to catch up and I can't donit on my phone I am reading along. :)
> 
> FLA that feeling in my experience just gets stronger and lasts longer as time goes on and then becomes all consuming hehe. I think we'll be seeing the second wave of fab babies before we know it!
> 
> AFM I'm not taking my contraception and am cycle day 1 do what you will with that info ;) dh and I have FULLY gotten over our little patch of miscommunication and are also (5 stars) enjoying eachother again. Since all my tests for a bleeding disorder came back negative and my fertility appointments are fast approaching we made some decisions. Totally heart over head.
> 
> 5 stars I hope this is your month and a stick baby and you can avoid treatments at the same time I'm thrilled you have a plan in place and I'm rooting for you xxxx
> 
> Side note scan went well she could see I was due my period and then today it came. Everything normal and healthy.

<3<3<3<3 This is my favorite post ever!! Amber, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## lenorajoy

I decided to test this morning rather than tomorrow as DH will be home from work and it will be hard to test without him knowing. I used one of the new curved handle style FRERs I had and BFN. Stark white, not even a hint of a line. I think yesterday's shadow was just the blue dye test. Oh well! I'm still early and I plan on testing Saturday morning instead, which will be just two days before AF is due. Does anyone know if the curved handle style are just as sensitive as the original style?
 



Attached Files:







PT5.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 19









PT6.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry about the bfn love the earliest I've gotten even a hint of a line was 10dpo evening or 11dpo morning with full on negatives up until then so good luck lovely. :)


----------



## lenorajoy

I know it's not uncommon to get BFN until 11 or 12 dpo, so I'm not too concerned by the BFN this morning. Too bad I'm not one of those women that get their BFP at 8 or 9 dpo. That would be nice! It seems like there are so many of them on here that early.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- FX that Saturday's test shows a line

Amber- Love I'm so glad you're enjoying each other again. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars hope ur appt goes well :hugs:

Amber glad things seem positive :) glad u and hubby are in a good place!


----------



## breakingdawn

Lenora you are still early and btw a lot of ladies have complained about the curved tests ones! FX you were just early.

Amber, your post made me so happy. I am so glad things are doing a little better for you!!! <3

Ashley - FX it is the start of something!! :)

I hope everyone else is doing okay. It is almost the weekend, yay!

AFM, CD3 here and AF is tapering off. I am sure she will still linger a couple more days but it is a LOT better than CD1 & 2. I figure I will start my OPKs at CD9 just to play it safe since they started getting dark about CD11 last time.


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx for you breaking! 

I'm hoping I'm just early and AF won't show up! If I'm not pregnant, my body needs the bat! :trouble:

Speaking of :trouble:, where is muffin??


----------



## breakingdawn

I noticed I have not seen muffin around but then thought I lost it in the sea of pages I missed while I was having my CD1 tantrum. :dohh:


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl:CD1 tantrum. Ah, hormones... They bring out the best in us, don't they? :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

Muffin is our other tester this week! I knew there was another one! I believe she's one day ahead of me in her cycle, so she should be testing soon unless she's waiting until after AF is late.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ashley - you have an amazing bump and you're so ALL baby!!! Bigger boobs and butt is something we girls can live with :) You look absolutely beautiful! I think my 29 weeks bump is bigger than you are full term. Then again, at 5'7'' nobody can call me petite, lol. 

Lenora - Ugh, I'm sorry love. Cycle 1 is always so full of hope! I POASed like a mad woman. Then my cycle played tricks with me with 28 to 32 days for the next few months. I'd wait it out, get a BFN and then AF would start the same or next day. We were lucky and got pregnant within six months but I had NO idea what TTC entailed until we started trying. Then again we were always more NTNP. The month we got pregnant I was using OPKs and bought pre-seed but we only used pre-seed once and OPK turned positive after we BDed and didn't get another opportunity despite blazing OPK but she still caught :kiss: 

LilMiss - It so did give me heartburn too!!! :haha: I think she shifted so I haven't had any since last week but for a while it felt like breathing gave me heartburn. You're so right about the maternity clothes! I hate it. It costs a fortune and it's crap quality. I used DryEl to clean a few blouses yesterday and one now has a snag because a thread came out. WTF!!! That has never happened. 

Amber  - Darling, I'm so happy you and DH are on the same page and your body is FINALLY!!!! functioning how it should! Stay in line you damn body!

Busy - Hope you are doing well love and that LO is busy snuggling in!


----------



## ireadyermind

Aayla said:


> ireadyermind: Most doctors aren't qualified to help with weight loss. They get MAYBE one course in nutrition during their entire 8 years becoming a doctor. Unless they have specialized in nutrition and even then a dietitian is promoting what they are told to promote and some things are based on old science and studies. The food pyramid is outdated and puts so little emphasis on protein and too much emphasis on grains.
> 
> A lot of the time what our issue is, is portion control. You can eat a chicken salad all you want but if you are eating a mixing bowl size that includes all amounts of cheese, nuts, fruits, proteins and creamy dressing. Not as healthy as one would think.
> 
> There is no one size fits all plan really. Some people do great being a vegan, some don't. Some people need to be gluten free, some don't. etc So nothing is perfect.
> 
> My advice to start is to track what you eat for one week.. Don't think about the food in any way other than you need to write it down. Indulge in what you want. Just track for a normal week. Snacks, bites, nibbles, pop, wine. Everything and anything that goes into your mouth to eat or drink gets written down. Don't feel guilty about it. Don't judge yourself. Just write it down. At the end of the week go through each day and count the calories of everything. Don't do this daily you will just stress out over it.
> 
> Then see where you are. go over it and see if you are eating too little or too much.
> 
> PS...you can't out exercise food. You could be doing 3 hours of HIIT every day but if you are eating too much or not enough the body isn't going to go where you need it to go.
> 
> Food = 80-90% (for weight loss)
> exercise = 10-20% (for inches lost)


I already count calories, weigh food, and measure everything. It does get stressful. But I've got a calorie tracker app on my phone which I can also track exercise and weight training in, so that makes it a little easier to log everything. I can just poke a few buttons and my food's tracked for me.

I drink 2+ liters of water a day, minimum, and sometimes more if I have done a really sweaty workout. I try to focus more on my weekly intake than my daily one. Some days I'm just not hungry very much, so I'll eat less. Other days I feel more hungry, so I'll eat more.

I have a few old injuries that I have to work around when it comes to cardio, so no high-impact routines like running/jogging, jump rope, stair climbing, burpees, jumping jacks, etc. I think that's a big part of my issue, is how limited I am when it comes to exercise. I can do stationary bikes or elliptical trainers, and that's it. 

Another issue is "how much is too much, and how much is too little?" I've been told that eating 1400cals/day is too much, and some others say it's too little. I've fiddled with various focuses in my diet: 30% carb, 10% healthy fats, 60% protein, for example - and a number of other combos.

Some months I bust my butt working out, watching what I eat, staying active... only to lose one half of a pound, no inches around my waist or anywhere.

I've had bloodwork done, and my cholesterol levels are great, my blood pressure is good, my blood sugar levels are good. I'm healthy, but weight won't come off.


I'm pretty certain that hormonal imbalance is playing a big part in the difficulties I'm having, especially where my energy levels are concerned. Some days I can barely muster up the energy to get out of bed, or do housework, or cook dinner for DH. And that's regardless of how much I've eaten or how long I slept, too. :dohh:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs Mb I'm 5'9 and a "bigger" girl. Only gained 15lbs and some people didn't even know I was pregnant at 37wks and then here I come with a baby. My neighbours were like WTH!? when they saw me with a stroller haha. Kinda funny but it got old! Of course being pregnant all winter you wear layers so...anyways ;)


----------



## ashleyg

Frangi - thank you!

Amber - Thanks girly <3 I'm so happy that you and your hubby are over that hump. Such great news :)

Lenora - My fingers are crossed for you. In my experience, the curved handles don't show a lighter line as easy as the regular ones did. I wasn't a fan of the newer ones.

Breaking - I hope so too! 

Mrs.MB - aw thank you you're too sweet :blush: I'm sure you look adorable with your bump! 

I know....where is muffin?? She hasn't been on in a while. 

*AFM:*
So I had some really strong contractions for a few hours last night and then they just fizzled out :dohh: I seriously thought it was leading to something! I was having to stop and breathe through them. Still a little crampy today and feeling alot of pressure so I'm hoping it got something started.


----------



## lenorajoy

Sounds a lot like me, iread. (Apart from the last paragraph. My hormones seem to be fairly normal and I don't struggle with a lack of energy.)

I've been logging food and exercising regularly for years and it's like I just hit a plateau and nothing has really changed since. I tried out an extreme diet to see how it works (the keto diet if you've ever heard of it) and it definitely worked, but seeing as I had no intention of eating that way for the rest of my life, I stopped and of course just bounced right back to where I was before the diet, of course. After quitting the diet, I actually struggled with junk food again (ugh, never again), so I gained a few pounds more than I had lost, but that's beside the point.

I've managed to regain my self-control when it comes to junk food and have gone back to what I was doing before and have stayed right around what I was before the crash diet. I did learn that my body is not highly tolerant to carbs and I'm better off eating minimal carbs and slightly higher fat and protein content. Eating like that I'm more satisfied with a smaller meal and don't really have many cravings for sweets (my biggest weakness) other than dark chocolate. 

I'm not sure if any of this might be helpful to you, but I just wanted to say I'm right there with you. Weight loss (or the lack thereof despite hard work) can be frustrating. I stopped weighing myself, though, and just logging food when I remember to just to make sure I'm not getting off track and just not worrying about it too much. I figure if I'm taking care of myself by eating healthy and exercising, I'm not going to worry about weight loss. Besides, I like food. And there's nothing wrong with that as long as I'm not abusing it.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for the input on the curved handles! Maybe I'll pick up some old style so I can compare when I test this weekend.


----------



## ireadyermind

*Lenora* - lol - I like food, too! And I've tried really restrictive diets... Had a friend who swore that if all I ever ate was boiled chicken, broccoli and brown rice, I'd lose weight like crazy.

Well, that's great - but I'd go nuts if I ate the same thing day in, day out! I like variety, and flavorful foods (we use a lot of herbs and spices when we cook). And I know that I'd be more likely to binge on junk after a week or two of that restrictive diet than I would if I allowed little bits of it into my diet here and there. 

Sooo ... yeah. Here's hoping that some hormonal supplements help me out. There was a time I had a daily routine of 45+ mins of cardio, plus weight training 6 days a week! And the worse my hormones have gotten, the harder it was to stick to that, and the harder it's become to keep weight off. I've been gaining like crazy despite watching what I eat. Boooo.


----------



## FLArmyWife

iread- I know you said you've had blood test, but did those involve having your thyroid checked? if you have a HYPOTHYROID your body won't produce enough hormones to help your metabolism which leads to weight gain.

I used to be the other end of the spectrum, 21 and weighed 98lbs. Was unhealthy due to my weight. Tried EVERYTHING to put on weight both good and bad ways. Nothing. (my wedding gown was a size 0 and still had to be taken in!) my dr checked and checked and checked my thyroid thinking I was HYPERthyroid. Nope.. So about 18 months later I move to Ky with my husband as that's where the ARMY sent us and I ballooned! I had Mirena put in and in 3 months gained 40 lbs! Went and saw the dr asking if that could be what it was. They assured me it couldn't. So they asked if I would allow them to draw blood as I was a new patient to them. I said sure and for some weird reason my test game back extreme HYPOthyroid. I got the mirena taken out (for lots of reasons but 1 being I still was convinced it caused me to gain the weight) and 35lbs of the weight stuck on. Start thyroid medicine and I dropped 30lbs! Over time with age I gained back about 5lbs of it but was sitting at a healthy weight of 120 prepregnancy.
Anyways.. the point of my babbling is that thyroid can wreck your body. Could be worth looking into.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ahhh darn Ashley :( I would have got really excited if I were you.. Good luck for when it does happen (I want to get that in now) while I can. :)


----------



## ireadyermind

*FLArmy* - My doctor tested my TSH after I expressed concern of hypothyroidism. She dismissively said to me, "If you had hypothyroidism, you wouldn't have periods at all." There were no follow-up questions, no discussion of symptoms, nothing.

There's a history of thyroid problems in my family, including one cousin being born without a thyroid gland at all!

And this woman blew me off like I was being a hypochondriac. Ugh.

My TSH was tested and I got a 1.34uiu/L. Acceptable range, they said, is 0.10 - 5.50 uiu/L. As I understand it, the higher that TSH number, the more at risk you are for hypothyroidism?

But I exhibit numerous signs of Estrogen dominance and Progesterone deficiency. I'll be starting a supplemental progesterone cream 3 DPO this cycle and I will see if it helps ease some of the symptoms.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ireadyermind said:


> *FLArmy* - My doctor tested my TSH after I expressed concern of hypothyroidism. She dismissively said to me, "If you had hypothyroidism, you wouldn't have periods at all." There were no follow-up questions, no discussion of symptoms, nothing.
> 
> There's a history of thyroid problems in my family, including one cousin being born without a thyroid gland at all!
> 
> And this woman blew me off like I was being a hypochondriac. Ugh.
> 
> My TSH was tested and I got a 1.34uiu/L. Acceptable range, they said, is 0.10 - 5.50 uiu/L. As I understand it, the higher that TSH number, the more at risk you are for hypothyroidism?
> 
> But I exhibit numerous signs of Estrogen dominance and Progesterone deficiency. I'll be starting a supplemental progesterone cream 3 DPO this cycle and I will see if it helps ease some of the symptoms.

how rude of them to dismiss you! especially with a family history! and I've always had a period, even really bad ones with hypo. ugh..
Yeah I'm not sure how to read the results. I know last fed mine on meds came in at 1.4 so :shrug: 
I truly hope the progresterone cream helps


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh wow FLA I've never heard of being unable to gain weight with hypothyroidism! Is it possible to start out with hyperthyroidism and then have it turn into hypothyroidism? I used to know someone with hyperthyroidism and I thought she had told me something similar, but I may be imagining that. I know we had a conversation about it, but I can't remember what she said could happen if it went untreated.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hubby and I are having an arty evening I'm starting a new sketch/painting and he's painting a model tank :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- that's the thing. I tested negative for hyper or hypo when I was having weight gain issues.. I 100% believe that the hormones with the mirena threw my body all out of wack and has never recovered.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:thumbup: looking good amber. having some wine too?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Another, it's just a rough idea sketch not finished xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - you guys are too cute!!!

Ash - That full-term boy can show us his face any time now! Come on baby!

Iready - I absolutely hate dismissive doctors! I was having stabbing pain in my right side and all I got was "women sometimes hurt" and an ultrasound scheduled for three months down the line. I ended up having an emergency surgery about a month later and was already manifesting signs of going septic. Could've lost part of my intestine if another couple of days went by. 

FLArmy - Hormones and weight are crazy. It's just insane that you can gain 40lbs in a matter of a month or two, that wreaks complete havoc on your body that will take longer to recover than that weight to come off.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's a school night FLA so no wine sadly I'd love some though xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ah school nights... well I hope y'all have a nice relaxing night with your art.

MrsMB: oh I know it can take forever. I gained the 40lbs back in 2012 and can still see it in certain areas (though I was ok when I got back down to 120 as I was a much healthier weight..)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Here's an example of some photos from with the weight gain and then once the mirena was gone and I started thyroid meds..
 



Attached Files:







weight.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - That's crazy! I gained weight just from eating very badly after I got married, but I sometimes wonder how much of that was caused by Mirena and not just bad eating habits. There's no way of ever knowing. I've never found it easy to lose weight and I've always gained weight pretty easily, so I'm not sure that the difficulty I've had losing the weight is related to Mirena. I'm sorry it was so bad for you! Did you have symptoms of endometriosis before Mirena as well?

Amber - you're a far better artist than I am! I can trace pretty well, but I'm terrible at drawing, especially people. I'm glad you two are having fun together!


----------



## ireadyermind

*FLArmy* - I did use mirena for a while, but it made problems I already had worse, and I switched to Paragard (hormone free) after about a year.

Sadly I was already all screwed up BEFORE the mirena, so it can't have helped me any!

*Amber* - I'm an artist, too! :D 

*Mrs. MB* - Ugh! That could have been a serious problem for you and they didn't care!? Terrible.

I once had an AF that lasted 50+ days. Over 50 days of bleeding, and all my GYN at the time said was, "Yeah, that happens sometimes." 

When I was in high school, my cycles were 45+ days long, with AFs that lasted 10 days and were very painful and heavy. When I mentioned THAT to my GYN, I got an, "Oh." Note in file. No other action taken.


I have actually just emailed another, separate physician about my symptoms to see if SHE will give me the time of day and order some tests. We'll see!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> FLA - That's crazy! I gained weight just from eating very badly after I got married, but I sometimes wonder how much of that was caused by Mirena and not just bad eating habits. There's no way of ever knowing. I've never found it easy to lose weight and I've always gained weight pretty easily, so I'm not sure that the difficulty I've had losing the weight is related to Mirena. I'm sorry it was so bad for you! Did you have symptoms of endometriosis before Mirena as well?

Yeah I had suffered from endo for years without knowing. I had been officially diagnosed in Feb of 2011 18 months before mirena. 



ireadyermind said:


> *FLArmy* - I did use mirena for a while, but it made problems I already had worse, and I switched to Paragard (hormone free) after about a year.
> 
> Sadly I was already all screwed up BEFORE the mirena, so it can't have helped me any!I am convinced Mirena is a devil device! never heard good things about it
> 
> I once had an AF that lasted 50+ days. Over 50 days of bleeding, and all my GYN at the time said was, "Yeah, that happens sometimes."
> 
> When I was in high school, my cycles were 45+ days long, with AFs that lasted 10 days and were very painful and heavy. When I mentioned THAT to my GYN, I got an, "Oh." Note in file. No other action taken.
> 
> 
> I have actually just emailed another, separate physician about my symptoms to see if SHE will give me the time of day and order some tests. We'll see!

oh wow that is crazy! hope you find a physician that is willing to take you seriously


----------



## lenorajoy

That's horrible!! Why become a doctor specializing in women's health when you don't care about women's health at all? I understand that in certain situations it may be a one-off thing that never happens again, but when it's something potentially very serious and life-threatening or it's recurring, it needs to be checked out! I'd say they're only a doctor so they can have the paycheck of a doctor, but if that were the case they would definitely be checking out every ache and pain to get paid! I just don't get it.

I'm sorry so many of you have had to deal with doctors like this!


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. MB - girl I am so ready lol. With my daughter I wasn't in this much discomfort so this is new to me. Must be because it's my 2nd

I can't believe some of the doctors! I don't understand why some of them are so okay with just brushing people off


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Iready hello :) and lenora thank you! I don't consider myself an artist I've never been trained or been taught I just do it and more so lately but thank you :) my hubby put my paintings on Instagram and someone asked to buy one!!!! I found that crazy. I would considering doing this and selling them if I thought people would buy them. 

Oh the marina what a devil evil object that was I can't believe what it did to me in a short week and how normal I am now its out. I will never recommend that thing to anyone. I wonder if it's because I have PCOS ? The weight thing I can relate too it's sooooo hard to shift it with health conditions and the week I had that marina in I ate non stop.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber, that is gorgeous!! I can totally see people wanting to buy your art! 
Hey, you don't have to be officially trained to be an artist! I've never taken vocal lessons, but I still consider myself a singer because I sing. The same goes for your art! Even if you aren't the most skilled or the most flawless artist, if you create something that's beautiful and you love doing it you are definitely an artist.


----------



## ireadyermind

*Amber* - You don't have to have taken classes to be an artist! I'm self-taught, too. :) If you create art and you enjoy it, you're an artist.

I don't do paintings on canvas though. I'm excited to see how yours turns out. :D

Here's one of mine!
 



Attached Files:







PointyHat_MarilynMonroe_wNoise2_Bandbupload.jpg
File size: 138.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Iready it's stunning ! Wow. I've recently seen a consultant psychiatrist who diagnosed me with Aspergers:ASD and she said she can put me in touch with employment support who would help me set up a part time job in somethingin like doing and could do from home so to do this would be a dream. I did study to be a midwife for two and a half years but had to leave due to my kids having issues and it was too much interaction too so I'm at a loss as to what to do for work. Oh lenora thank you :) 
Here's a couple of others
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's a crap pic to be fair all the good ones keep saying the file is too large x


----------



## pinkpassion

Man guys. I keep trying to come on here and update and post my birth story and it's not happening . This past week I've finally had less pain in my abdomen but then I got mastitis Monday which hurt so bad. Then yesterday my incision started really hurting and by late afternoon it was so sore, so I looked at it with a mirror and noticed several of my internal absorbable staples were coming out and my incision was a little opened up. I already had my 2 week post op appointment scheduled for today so I had to endure her pulling them out and then trying to reseal my incision. All without any anesthetic or anything. I'm telling you I think I'm completely done with all this. I'm serious *I think* when I say no more kids for us, I'm going to get my tubes tied next year!! This has been brutal for me!! I never had mastitis before either :(...
And to top it all off my sister has been admitted to the icu for cellulitis. Her entire face is so swollen she can't open her eyes or talk or anything. She has been getting progressively worse throughout the week and she's been to 4 different drs throughout last week and the weekend and they all kept saying it was an allergy and sent her home (granted she got worse and worse and hasn't been to a dr since Monday) and when she went in today the dr flipped out and put her straight into icu because of how bad it is. I'll show you a pic of last week to yesterday to today so you can see the progression. It's horrible. And she's several states away :( so if y'all could please pray for her!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1464293993579.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ireadyermind

*Amber* - I love all the purple! ^^ My favorite color. I think of those three paintings, the one in the middle is my favorite.

*Pink* - OMG how horrible! :hugs: for you and your sister. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Quick update ladies....just got off the phone with one of the nurses and yes I did ovulate....I still have high levels of 17.8 and she said if I didn't ovulate then the levels would be 3 or under...so I'm excited but not sure if we got the egg or not because my opk never gave me a smiley so I don't know at this point but we did baby dance around the time I thought I was ovulating...so we shall see and if I'm guessing correctly by O pains then I'm either 6 or 7 dpo!
Oh I'm not testing at all...will just wait this one out ladies...testing is too stressful...I would rather just see AF or be late and then I will test!
Sorry to update and run but I've gotta take my daughter to wrk!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck 5stars!!! I'm so excited that you did at least ovulate!!!

Amber, you are a beautiful soul. I'm glad you and dh have been better. I've said before that your art is absolutely incredible and I still mean it whole heartedly!!!

Looks like we have some more artists on here too. Beautiful ladies and I totally envy the singers and song writers. One of my dreams was to learn guitar and sing country songs haha: think Taylor Swift (or at least her old stuff when she used to be country :winkwink:))

Busy how are you? Those levels looked good and I've got everything crossed that your levels are continuing to rise. What a precious gift!!!! Especially with all you've been through too!!! When is your next day?

Ashley I can't wait to meet little mr!!! I hope things get rocking sooner, when is your official c-section date?

Sorry for all those that af got.

Looking for more tests and upcoming ovulaters!!!

Me? I'm content :haha: I will start bc (which I vowed to never be on again) in 4 weeks at my 6 week pp check up and sometime next year I'll probably get my tubes tied (unless I change my mind of course and "let things happen if they are supposed to" but I don't think I'll be trying anymore. No more opks or early testing for me so I'll be living vicariously through y'all!!! Of course I may eat every word I've just said.. old habits die hard :rofl:


----------



## Aayla

So many pages to catch up on. lol

1) you guys are freaking me out a bit about the mirena. I gain weight really easy and have PCOS. I don't have a choice in it because provera makes me a psychotic bitch and everyday I want to cut someone. But we shall see what the doc says next week. 

2) in regards to how much food is too much vs not enough. it is pretty individual. but no where ever should 1400 calories be ever considered too much food. 1200 is the minimum for anyone of average height and frame. if you are 4 ft and tiny obviously you need less calories. Basically, if you have a sedentary job or daily life then multiply your weight by 11 and this is your base amount needed to maintain your weight. this is what keeps your body functioning at a good level. Even better if you eat mainly healthy whole foods to get on the micro nutrients the body needs. 

if you have a job that has you on your feet most of the time then multiply by 12. multiply by 13 if you have a very active job like a nurse or construction where you rarely sit down. 

Any sort of stress or hormonal problem can cause the body to not work the way it should. Also, with the amount of exercise you were doing iread, 45 min of traditional cardio and 6 days of weights, I doubt you were eating enough food. Your body needs enough fuel to do all that and 1400 calories is not nearly enough. 1400 calories is a maintenance level for a sedentary person who weighs 127 lbs. Not saying that is what you were eating but just using the number you gave as an example. 

gone are the days of doing intensive cardio and eating 1200 calories a day. Food is good, food is fuel so eat. 

I highly recommend you look into the 21 day fix. This seriously has changed the way I look at food and portions. I don't focus on calories. you do get a range to be in but the focus is on portion amount of the various food groups. Veggies, fruit, protein, carbs, healthy fats, nuts/seeds/dressing, oils. you can find the booklet info online. I would be more than happy to send you the plan as well. But here is a sample of what I am to eat in a day. 

my goal is to lose weight. I weigh 322 lbs. after the calculations are done in the booklet I am at the top range and the max I should eat is 2300 calories. Because I am so overweight I will have a bigger drop in weight at first because the caloric deficit will be high. I will burn more than what the book estimates and eat about 1500 less than my maintenance. but it's not like that for everyone. but this is what I get to eat in a day 

6 servings of veggies (1 cup each)
4 servings of fruit (1 cup each)
6 servings of protein (3/4 cup each)
4 servings of carbs (1/2 cup each)
1 serving of healthy fats (1/4 cup each - avocado and cheese go here)
1 serving of nuts/seed/dressing (3 TBS)
6 tsp of oils (peanut butter and oils here)

the calories are going to vary in a day based on what I choose. Some days may be near or just over my max some may be closer to my min within the range. Most of the time I find it hard to get in all that food. Then I work out for 30 min every day. I lost 8lbs and 7.5 inches in 21 days on this program.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink oh no your poor poor sister :( I will do indeed 

Oh goodness I'm so sorry your struggling with recovery Hun. Awww.

I ready thanks it's mine too :) purple is my fave colour too so far this one is turning out quite similar to that middle one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla- sorry the mirena talk is freaking you out. You never know, your body could react good. FX.

Pink - oh my such a rough recovery. Hope you and your sister are doing better soon


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla sorry I do react to everything terribly lots of food I can't eat and meds I can't take I got along with the implant after a few months of spotting :) I'm also ok on the progesterone only pill. But I was horrific on that coil. Xx


----------



## ireadyermind

*Aayla* - I have heard good things about the 21 day fix. :) It's really tempting for me to try it but I'm always cautious when it comes to this sort of thing.

I am 5' 10'', have a desk job, and my recommended weight loss calorie range is about 1800 net calories, so if my workout burned 200 cals, I need to eat 2000 total for the day to meet 1800 net calories. 

Trouble is, all that ever did was prevent me from gaining very much. I was still gaining, but slowly. And never losing. I have never been below 200lbs since jr high regardless of workout routine, physician recommended diets, etc. my micro- and macro-nutrient ratios, whether I ate organic foods or packaged foods or what.

Added to that, I have a slew of other issues... The physician I contacted earlier today says she thinks I have PCOS and wants to talk to me, so I have an appt for tomorrow. The fact that my OB/GYN said I couldn't possibly have had PCOS and this one says she thinks I do makes me angry! The OB/GYN dismissed my concerns out of hand and this second physician thinks she was wrong for having done so.

But we'll see!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - Purple is my favorite color too!!! And girl, you are an artist. Art is subjective and unique. Your art is emotional and pure, I love your paintings!

Pink - Oh no!!! I'm so sorry about your stitches. That sounds horrendously painful! Also, your poor sister, honey. She's in my thoughts. I hope she recovers quickly now that she's under the care of a hospital. Didn't we just discuss bad doctors???

FLArmy - That's crazy! Although I have to say, weight gain or not - you look really beautiful in the pictures.

Ashley  - I keep reminding myself to mention that I love your new profile pic and I loved the one before. Your pregnancy pics are awesome!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink you're a beautiful creative soul yourself :) 
Oh mastitis is awful I've only ever looked after women with it and it's horrendous I'm sorry Hun. I really hope you can get well and start to feel amazing soon it's still such early days. Did you ever finish those burp cloths? Hehe


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you Mrs MB Awww xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh pink I'm so sorry you're having so much trouble with recovery!! It sounds just awful. And your poor sister! I hope you're both back to 100% soon. 

Aayla as far as Mirena goes, I would say try it if your doctor doesn't have any concerns about it. It could be a better alternative for you to Provera. But if you do use it, just pay careful attention to your body. If you notice any changes that aren't positive, definitely go to your doctor about them, and don't accept them shrugging off symptoms. I've noticed medical professionals have a tendency to do that, and I even received some eye rolls when I brought up the Mirena crash. Don't be fooled, it's definitely real. I was convinced I was pregnant because I literally had every symptom in the book. ALL of them. Nope, just my body adjusting to the change in hormones.

I didn't have the coil, by the way. I had the other one.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh, and it looks as though First Response is forcing the crappy new curved handles on us!:trouble:I went to two different stores and couldn't find any early results that were not curved handles. Both were places I've seen the old style before. The only other option for early results was the gold digital, so I bought the stupid curved handles so I would have more than one test. If there's hope to be found in a faint line, I want to see it, dang it! I don't want digitalis until I already know I'm pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink omg..ur poor sister I gad no idea cellulitis could be so serious, I hope it hasn't gone septic. I'm so sorry you have had such a horrible time :( I was really hopi g this time would be more positive. Only thing I can say is each birth is different, so if there was a next time it might not be anything like this time. I'm sorry! It's nice too see you though, you have been in my thoughts!

Flarmy u r beautiful either weight, such pretty hair too! I have always been envious of wavy hair like that.

Amber I love the big one with her head on her knees, is that a metallic paint in her hair?

Iread what is that pen or charcoal? It's amazing! I love to draw too but haven't in a long time.

Mrs MB what an a-hole of a doctor! Man! I really hate lazy doctors! I was bleeding from a fibroid and was told I couldn't have one with my blood work being normal, looked up my vagina and was staring right at it and he didn't even know. It was hanging out of my cervix. Fun times ;) and iread... No one should ever bleed for 50days! I bleed for 6wks and was told is was probably just my cycle. Huh..no! 

5stars yay! Hoping fdx!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks corn nice to see you how are you? 

That's a mix of metallic paints and copper leaf :) first one I ever did that one I've tried to bin it many times lol hubby won't let me.


----------



## ireadyermind

*Cornfield* - Thanks! It's done digitally, so I suppose the closest thing to that would be an airbrush? I have a digital pen and tablet so that I can draw just the same as on a sheet of paper. I really enjoy it because I have unlimited colors at my fingertips without having to purchase pencils, paint, markers, etc. :)


*Lenora* - I think the new curved handles are standard, yeah. I personally don't think they're any different than the straight ones. I know the curved handle doesn't really help me any! lol

If they were LONGER handles, maybe that'd be useful, but the curved ones seem to be really close to the same length as the old ones.


----------



## ashleyg

amber & ireadyour- you guys are such good artists oh my gosh. I have no skill whatsoever in that area lol. That Marilyn drawing is gorgeous!!

pink - oh my gosh your poor sister :nope: I hope they can get her some relief soon, thats awful. And I'm sorry your recovery has been so tough :hugs: Would your dr let you try for a VBA2C if you decided to have one more?

and I know I can't wait to meet him either lol! Offical date is June 8th so only two more weeks!!

5stars - yay for some good news! Can't wait to see some tests from you soon hopefully! <3

Mrs. MB - thank you!! I keep switching because I can't deicde which one I like better lol :haha: I looooove the pictures I got done. Are you getting any maternity photos taken?

lenora- yeah I couldn't find any of the regular ones when I was testing. I don't even think they sell them on Amazon anymore. It's all the new curved ones now :(


----------



## ashleyg

So there's a restaurant where I live that is famous for it's 'Prego Pizza' it's supposed to get women to go into labor after they eat it lol. So I told DH that he's getting me that pizza for dinner tonight & hopefully it's magic and does something! It looks really good so I'm kind of excited to try it and see what happens lol even though I'm pretty sure that with the way things have been going it'll probably just do nothing. At least I won't have to cook tonight :haha:


----------



## ireadyermind

*AshleyG* - Thanks! I made it as a gift for my dad, who loves all things Marilyn. ^^ He really liked it.

I hope that pizza works out for you! lol. I wonder what's on it that they think it'll be so beneficial towards bringing on labor?


----------



## ashleyg

Youve definitely got some talent! I wish I could draw something like that. I LOVE Marilyn & Audrey Hepburn things. My dressing room (before it moved into the guest room to make room for this baby) was vintage themed and inspired by them :D

Hahah I hope so too! From their website it doesn't say anything special really. It almost looks like a combo pizza with peppers, mushrooms, onions, different meats, and apparently a good amount of garlic and onion. So we'll see if it does anything lol. On their site they have a ton of "success stories" from women who've gone into labor after eating it haha. So one can only hope!


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Prego pizza!! I love it. I hope it kicks things off for real for you Ashley! I'd have to try it, too!


----------



## Aayla

Pink: My thoughts are with you and your sister. Sorry that you are in pain and having issues with your stitches. and I can't believe the docs dismissed your sister. You can tell in the pics something isn't right. 

Amber: Glad everything is good between you and hubby now. and I am so happy that your tests are normal. and you are an artist. No need to be trained, like someone else said (sorry I forget as it was a few pages ago lol) I am also a singer but haven't had much training. 

Ashley: Hope that pizza works out for you. I too am curious what is on it. 

Iread: I also have lots of issues that hinder weight loss and when I do lose it it can come back so simply. slow metabolism, PCOS, family history of obesity (I would list but it's a lot), insulin resistance (caused by pcos and made worse by the weight), and an overeating disorder. Oh and I'm super sensitive to any med that causes weight gain. I gained 20 lbs in the 2 months I was on clomid. 
BUT the one thing through it all that helped me was the 21 day fix. It's why I toot its horn so much. through all of my issues I saw results on it. it's also one of the only plans I know that isn't a starvation fad diet. They tell you how to calculate maintenance calories when you get to your goal. and also how to calculate calories if you want to do more intense workouts like P90X or Insanity. Most of the programs are now converting their nutrition plans to this way. 

Okay so AFM: I am super super happy. I started spotting today. While it's early for af as per my normal cycle length I am so happy she has come on her own. It means I don't need provera to induce her. I was practically jumping up and down when I saw it. I knew it would be soon if it was coming as I was super crampy today. 

I went over our budget and finances. Since we are a little behind and have a wedding to go to it will be awhile before we can make big savings, it won't take us long to save up and if IVF is required we could have the money by fall of 2017. But I am hoping it isn't and we can do the cheaper option. If I lose the amount of weight needed we should be able to be back TTC by January.


----------



## Aayla

Ok. So I emailed my doctor's assistant and I asked her to ask the doc if it is okay to try one more time on letrozole and I explained that I would have asked at my appt but my period is coming early and by then it will be too late. I explained about how I thought my cold made it so that the pills didn't work right. and I would like to try with a healthy cycle and not one that has me sick throughout it. 

It's 6pm here so...well damn. just got an email and his nurse is out of the office tomorrow. well crap. I will call them first thing and speak to my old doc's assistant. Hopefully I can find out an answer asap. 

Ideally I just want the doctor's approval but there is really nothing stopping me from trying again on my own.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla good luck

Ashley hope it works for you


----------



## ashleyg

Just ate 3 pieces of the Prego Pizza :haha: fingers crossed it does something!


----------



## Aayla

What was on it?


----------



## ashleyg

Nothing special lol. It was basically a combo pizza...onions, garlic, pepper, mushrooms, a like 4 different kinds of meats. It was really good but I doubt anything is going to come of it haha


----------



## Aayla

Sounds yummy!


----------



## busytulip

Whoaa...there is always loads to catch up on. I spent the better part of the day avoiding light and sound due to a horrendous migraine. I've had them for over 20 years :( 

Disney I'm so sorry that work and finances have you stressed. Hope DD enjoys her 4day weekend. It's amazing how different areas are let out at different times. The school year ended for us last Friday.

MrsMB that stinks that what you ordered won't arrive in time :( Wish there were more than showering yourself in lotion to offer some relief. 

FLArmy thank goodness Sweets appt. isn't too far away

Ash your bump is perfect...I don't even know where you put the weight on at other than your belly. Hope the pizza kicks things off ;)

The scale is the devil when you're pregnant I gained 75lbs with my first...and less than 10lbs with my last. Both healthy babies and that's what matters.

Amber :hugs: "heart over head" <3 Love your artwork

Lenora I'm not sure on the sensitivity of the new vs. old frer. But I do know if you buy the combo pack with the digi the old style frer is what's in the box...just in case you really hate the new curve. Loads of :dust: 

Breaking FX'd for you

iread your Marilyn portrait is lovely. Losing weight is an awful battle to face. Could you sit down with a nutritionist that could come up with a meal plan specifically designed for you and your body type? Also TSH is not a good indicator when checking for hypo or hyper thyroid. At least not on it's own. Free T3 and T4 also need to be looked at. I would definitely push the issue for yourself given your family history

Many people start out having hyperthyroid...it gets over worked, poops out and then you end up with hypothyroid. 

Pink oh my heavens...your poor sweet sister. That looks awful...and painful. Definitely praying for her. Sorry to hear that recovery is slow going. I've had mastititis a few times, it's horrendous. Death warmed over is the perfect way to describe how you feel. No wonder you've been away. I hope that you are on the up and find healing quickly from here out.

5stars :dance: Hope you caught that eggy!!

Aayla I'm glad you didn't have to bring on AF (but with a smidgen of sadness attached) :hugs:

Corn you are always so sweet and supportive of everyone else, how are you doing?

muffin :hugs: It's understandable why you'd stay away...just know I'm praying for you luv!

Oh and now I can't remember who asked, but my next lab draw is on Tues. They usually call the following day sometime after 2ish.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla good luck
Ashley I hope it works
I asked busy gosh that seems a long old wait hoping and praying all is well :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Currently say in hospital waiting to have another 12 or so bottles of blood drawn :/ thisnis the second batch of my fertility tests I think I may get some answers or with these doctors lately -guesses- a week today as to what may have gone on. We decided to name the twins today it's taken a while to decide but without finding out the gender we are naming them Millie and Maisy. :) it doesn't feel sad just gives them an identity we feel xx


----------



## lenorajoy

Love the names, Amber. I hope you get some actual answers, but most of all I hope whatever it was never happens to you again!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: amber- beautiful

busy- so anxious for your next draw

ashley- hope the pizza did something.


----------



## breakingdawn

Love the names Amber.. <3

Busy, good luck on the labs! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. :) CD4 here tumbleweeds.. haha.. but AF is on the way out so YAY to that. Hoping she will be completely out of town by Sunday. :)


----------



## busytulip

I love the names you've chosen Amber <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Love the names amber!!!

Busy when will you have results back??


----------



## lenorajoy

So good to see you again busy! We're anxiously awaiting your next blood draw, so I can only imagine the suspense for you! Praying for you, dear.


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies. Wednesday can't get here fast enough.

When I bought the weeks estimator I wasn't paying attention and accidentally bought the combo pack. :dohh: But I had no problem cracking it open since it was the only test in the house yesterday.
I went last night to replenish. Maybe it's dumb to keep testing, but it helps me not go completely bonkers.
Pics below ( I realize not everyone may want to see them)


Spoiler




Progression?

Anyone have any great plans for this weekend?


----------



## busytulip

Pink probably not til late Wednesday :( It takes them forever to call back.


----------



## breakingdawn

Looking awesome Busy! <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Definite progression! The test line is getting darker than the control line!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Busy I see progression

Anyone heard of microcytic anemia?


----------



## pinkpassion

Busy, beautiful tests. Definite progression there!!!

Flarmy never heard of it!


----------



## busytulip

Yes FLArmy. Where your red blood cells are "micro". Is this the type of anemia you've been diagnosed with? Did they prescribe iron supplements?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy ur so kind and sweet :) I hope ur draw results are amazing! Not sure when and if u r getting them. I remember being totally stressed about that with my heart in my throat. 

Amber hoping you get answers with all that blood work. Hoping for positive results that will hep you achieve what ur heart desires.

Muffin I don't have Facebook with u all, but I hope u r ok :hugs: miss u!

All this weight loss talk ladies! I would love to, need to lose wieght but I hate dieting. Going to try to just make better choices and walk because I don't want to give up cookies ;) 

Busy I'm doing good, enjoying my time with my little man :) while I'm off work. Feeling blessed to have this first year with him at home.


----------



## breakingdawn

Corn -- glad to hear you are enjoying the time and doing good! :) Is Muffin doing okay?


----------



## FLArmyWife

busytulip said:


> Yes FLArmy. Where your red blood cells are "micro". Is this the type of anemia you've been diagnosed with? Did they prescribe iron supplements?

Wednesday I had my blood work done and I was checking our online patient portal yesterday for the results. all the other results are still pending but under records I found this...
 



Attached Files:







medical.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awesome progression busy :D The tests look great love. How exciting

Thanks everyone they were always those names and we went to town after we found out at 7 weeks they were twins and saw these right there in the shop display facing us and we knew

Fla I haven't sorry. Thank you everyone xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn I'm so glad you're enjoying your time with your beautiful baby it goes so fast xxxx


----------



## busytulip

Amber :cry: Beautiful, I love their meanings <3

FLArmy I'm guessing once they have the rest of the results they'll get back with you. I sometimes wish that on the portal they'd put things in layman's terms and just be like "iron-deficiency anemia" sounds less scary I think.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks busy. 

Today has been hard. Everywhere we turned and I mean EVERYWHERE there were tiny beautiful newborns. Seriously we grabbed lunch in a tiny cafe and there were FOUR newborns we went in a lift twice and each time.... yep beautiful newborns. It broke my heart my husband slowly reaches for my hand a few times and squeezed me so tight I looked at him we both had tears in our eyes. I hate how it just hits. We saw at least 20 different tiny babies Spring babies :) it started to feel like a personal attack lol. Ahh dear. Thank you for listening to me on here ladies I know it's not a loss board. 

Busy no need to hide those pee sticks I've been desperate for some line action and this is a ttc group not exclusively as we have babies and probably the second wave soon cough cough pink fla corn cough cough hehehe. Xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber those names are sweet, very cute pictutes. All of our babies are precious arnt they? I didn't realize my husband had thought of our mc as "Ezra" the name he had chosen for a boy. The flowers I planted last year are coming up and suppose to bloom in July when he was due :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

yea. I know my iron is low though as WIC has been getting on me about it for months


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber... :hug: I cannot imagine how that must feel. You and your family are in my thoughts for sure. <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber it's so hard, I was completely lost and would cry every time I saw a baby or pregnant lady.I dreaded going out and would just randomly cry and couldn't cope socially. I was almost resentful at them it hurt so much. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks breaking thanks corn and Fla could that be the reason for the headaches ?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn I'm so sorry love, xxxxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Corn -- I am sorry for your loss as well.

My ectopic loss was hard but a different loss I guess. Losing the hope of a healthy pregnancy along with my tube and almost dying was just a traumatic eye opening experience for me. It was probably one of the darkest times in my life I can remember. I hope to never experience that again.. or any loss for that matter. I hope the same for the rest of you ladies. No one deserves it.


----------



## busytulip

Corn your husband is so sweet, that's beautiful.

Amber...I'm so sorry. When we lost Brennan it seemed like everywhere we looked there were twins. Grief really is like the ocean coming in waves. You can do well for a long time, then something seemingly small hits you and brings everything back. Here for you luv :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

Breaking I can only imagine how hard that must have been and still be for you. :hug:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Painting update it's not finished xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ireadyermind

Lots of tear-jerkers this morning, ladies! :hugs: to everyone who has lost. I understand the resentment and pain of seeing the pregnant women and newborns everywhere you go!

*Ashley* - Sounds like all that pizza was going to do is give you indigestion and bad garlic breath! lol.

*Amber* - Such cute names. :) Seeing those tiles in the shop must have felt like it was fate!



AFM - On the weight loss front, if you gals wanna join my little support group there's a link in my signature! We post weekly challenges, share recipes, vent to one another when things get tough... It's nice. :) You're all welcome to come by and say hello!


I have a phone appointment with my new physician today at noon(ish). I don't know what she intends to discuss that we haven't already talked about, but she might be able able to do more for me after having an official appointment on file. We'll see! Wish me luck, guys. At the very least I'm hoping for a full thyroid panel being drawn so we can officially rule that out as the cause of my problems.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aww breaking I'm sorry love for your loss all loss of different and personal there are no comparisons. I do think having surgeries and added trauma to it makes it a scarier process for sure. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck Iready :) thanks for the invite. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Busy I missed you sorry, ahh love I'm sorry for your losses too, recurrent loss is so so hard and feels so unfair I still have a little hope that we will both have our rainbows more hope for you obviously :)


----------



## busytulip

Good luck iread I hope she takes your concerns seriously and you get things sorted out.

Amber Your artwork is very touching...I can see your struggle through your portraits. Stunning


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Man guys. I keep trying to come on here and update and post my birth story and it's not happening . This past week I've finally had less pain in my abdomen but then I got mastitis Monday which hurt so bad. Then yesterday my incision started really hurting and by late afternoon it was so sore, so I looked at it with a mirror and noticed several of my internal absorbable staples were coming out and my incision was a little opened up. I already had my 2 week post op appointment scheduled for today so I had to endure her pulling them out and then trying to reseal my incision. All without any anesthetic or anything. I'm telling you I think I'm completely done with all this. I'm serious *I think* when I say no more kids for us, I'm going to get my tubes tied next year!! This has been brutal for me!! I never had mastitis before either :(...
> And to top it all off my sister has been admitted to the icu for cellulitis. Her entire face is so swollen she can't open her eyes or talk or anything. She has been getting progressively worse throughout the week and she's been to 4 different drs throughout last week and the weekend and they all kept saying it was an allergy and sent her home (granted she got worse and worse and hasn't been to a dr since Monday) and when she went in today the dr flipped out and put her straight into icu because of how bad it is. I'll show you a pic of last week to yesterday to today so you can see the progression. It's horrible. And she's several states away :( so if y'all could please pray for her!

Glad you're feeling a little better. Sorry about your sis, that looks awful! Hope the dr's can figure something out for her. Hope little Elizabeth is doing well.


5starsplus1 said:


> Quick update ladies....just got off the phone with one of the nurses and yes I did ovulate....I still have high levels of 17.8 and she said if I didn't ovulate then the levels would be 3 or under...so I'm excited but not sure if we got the egg or not because my opk never gave me a smiley so I don't know at this point but we did baby dance around the time I thought I was ovulating...so we shall see and if I'm guessing correctly by O pains then I'm either 6 or 7 dpo!
> Oh I'm not testing at all...will just wait this one out ladies...testing is too stressful...I would rather just see AF or be late and then I will test!
> Sorry to update and run but I've gotta take my daughter to wrk!

:happydance: Well how exciting is that! I can understand why you don't want to test. Although I know I am going to be on pins and needles until then!!


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Currently say in hospital waiting to have another 12 or so bottles of blood drawn :/ thisnis the second batch of my fertility tests I think I may get some answers or with these doctors lately -guesses- a week today as to what may have gone on. We decided to name the twins today it's taken a while to decide but without finding out the gender we are naming them Millie and Maisy. :) it doesn't feel sad just gives them an identity we feel xx

:dust: :hugs:

Busy awesome line progression!

Everyone else: :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

How are you Disney ? :) 

Sending love to everyone I hope you all have an awesome weekend and Ashley a baby :) xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber, that painting is beautiful!

I'm so sorry for the loss that so many of you have suffered! :hugs:to all of you. I'm hoping for some rainbow babies very soon. <3

Iread, good luck with your appointment and tests and weight loss journey! Same to the others here that are on a similar journey.

Speaking of weight loss... Corn, I saw your comment about cookies. Never give up your cookies! ;):haha: Cookies and brownies are my absolute favorites. I had cookies and milk last night, and I don't feel the least bit guilty for it! :D I'm right there with you, just trying to make better choices overall food-wise without being too strict and denying myself the occasional cheat for the things I love to eat. Life is too short to not eat cookies!


----------



## lenorajoy

YES! A Memorial Day weekend baby would be great! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Busy - aw thank you! and lol you're too sweet but I can definitely see it in person :haha:
and your tests look amazing!!!

Amber - such pretty names! And I'm so sorry you're having a rough time, I can't even imagine :hugs: 

iread - shockingly no indigestion but probably some garlic breath lol! 

*AFM:*
I had three of the six slices and it did nothing :growlmad: I'm going to eat the rest for lunch today but I knew it was too good to be true lol. DH thought it was the funniest thing and was making fun of me for having him order a pizza to help induce labor haha. Hope everyone is having a good Friday!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashely next you have to try Labor cake :) might as well!


----------



## ashleyg

Lol is that really a thing?! I'd totally try it :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks breaking thanks corn and Fla could that be the reason for the headaches ?

Lol leave me out of the second wave for say 4 years lol 
It could be contributing but I really think the headaches are stemming from hypotension/low blood pressure caused by my hypothyroidism. Tuesday my BP was 91/56. So that on top of the low iron anemia could all be playing into the terrible headaches. 
The picture looks lovely


To all our girls who have suffered a loss :hugs: I have no idea if I fit in that category or not seeing as it was never confirmed and was just speculation from a Dr 12 years ago. I wish no one ever had to go through that. 

5stars- hope you're doing well

Ashley- hope this weekend baby boy either eases up and let's you enjoy or he decides to make an appearance. 

iread- good luck at your appointment

Disney- hope your daughter is full back on the mend

corn- hope mateo is doing well and you as well

muffin- where oh where has our muffin gone? Hope all is well hun

pink- hope you're feeling better as each day passes

pato- <3

breaking- glad AF is on her way out

MrsMb- hope you're feeling ok and your pup is doing well

aayla, lenora, lilmiss, frangi - how you doing?

ccoast- any updates? it's been a while

hopeful, tasha, tiebreaker- how are the babes?


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks flarmy. I hope so too! He needs to decide what he wants to do lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber.. I <3 your painting.. and thank you ladies. I have healed a great deal (emotionally) from my ectopic. I have had some time. Every now and then I go back and read my journal though and it is like I completely re live ALL the emotions and feelings like it just happened. :( Thankfully it is not often I do it.. but a little more lately now that we are TTC again and the thought of another ectopic always haunts me.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking sending a huge huge hug. I too know what it's like to almost lose your life through complications of miscarriage sending the biggest warmest hug. It's a scary thought going through that again I'd imagine... Love..... Xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

breaking - I can see how the idea might haunt you as there's no way to know the likelihood of it happening again (though I would guess the chances are extremely remote!) or prevent it yourself. I'm glad you've had the time and support you've needed to heal. Fx for a healthy bfp very soon!

Ashley, prego anything must be worth a try, right?! I like the idea of prego cake! You're just trying them it to kickstart labor, so you might as well give prego brownies and prego ice cream a try! :haha: Although you can definitely find Prego spaghetti, I doubt that would do anything for you.

Fla, I'm doing well. Just waiting... This weekend should be fun! Between esting and having family over and trying to organize my house, I should be plenty busy! I just really hope to see a BFP before the weekend is out. It's possible I may not get either a BFP or AF until at least Monday, though. I feel as though someone has been using my boobs as punching bags. :haha: Most other things are fairly normal other than being a bit bloated, so not too bad. How are you and baby and hubby doing? Have your headaches improved any?


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you Amber and Lenora!! Those words mean a lot to me. :cry: :hugs: The scariest part of TTC so far is worried when I take tests. With my ectopic.. I got VERY faint tests a day after my missed period for a week. I knew something was wrong then. So, now when I test close to AF I get scared and usually I will test the day AF is due just to make sure there is nothing super faint that might be of concern. It certainly does haunt me. But the support helps! I need it with fertile week coming up next week!


----------



## Aayla

My heart goes out to those who have suffered a loss. It is heartbreaking. 

Ashley: I say try the cake! It can't hurt and it's cake. Lol 

Afm: got a call back from the clinic and it was pointless. Because she wasn't my doc's regular nurse and I haven't actually started af yet (still spotting) she wants me to call on Monday so the nurse can talk to him directly and not have to email back and forth. I usually spot for 2 days and then af comes on day 3. Today is day 2. So cd 1 should be tomorrow. Which means cd 3 is Monday and still enough time to get the pills and start. But even if she comes today the nurse said changing it to cd 5-9 isn't a big deal.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Lol is that really a thing?! I'd totally try it

I made (and ate) labor cake the night before I went into labor. Ate it around 8pm and contractions started by 4am! Coincidence maybe, but who knows! Probably helps that I was 39+5 weeks pregnant too lol. Just buy chocolate cake mix, mix in dark chocolate chips, then frost with fudge frosting. If it doesn't work then hey at least it's tasty :). Fx!

Thank you Amber I am doing well. Ellie is well too! Been trying to get her to nap better during the day. She literally only sleeps in 20-30 minute increments. Makes for a very fussy baby by bed time! Wish I knew what wakes her. We have the house quiet and the room dark. Hoping it's just a phase. My mom is over and she's going to practice with a bottle and pacifier today so wish us luck


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Disney thanks for getting back :)

Oh wow 20-30 minute increments yikes! my firstborn Woke too this often day and night and I never got to the bottom of what is was (sorry) it's exhausting mentally and physically I really really feel for you that's hard going. I hope gram/nan/nanny has the magic touch I really do. My little man only ever slept for that long and breastfed every 45 minutes for just five minutes at a time and I've never been so tired in my life. I hope it works and she's able to settle :) (I switched to bottles and expressed milk and formula at 10 weeks and he never latched on again). That's not advice lol just sharing xx


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry to all you ladies who've had losses. I struggled greatly after our losses. After our third loss I lost myself so bad. It almost caused a divorce. When we lost the twin to Elizabeth it was heart and gut wrenching. And there were those people who didn't know that would comment "are you sure it's not twins?!" OR make comments about wishing I was having twins or whatever. Even at my shower there was a comment made about my belly size and was I sure it wasn't twins. I finally stopped laughing it off and just started telling people about our lost twin. It was so hard not to cry and then I could see the horror on their faces as I told them. I still long for that little one I never met, never got to say goodbye to because he/she "vanished" forever to be with me. But I never lost that one through bleeding or d&c so sometimes it feels like I made it all up which is a horrendous feeling. So I feel like I carry around this lost twin. No closure.

Anyway enough about me. 

Amber your pic is gorgeous. So emotional!! I need to start painting again!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I hope you have success with the bottle training. I had my mom help me with that too :) 
I had to take my dog to the vet to get her vaccines updated, on the way back Mateo cried so hard I had to pull over to make sure he was ok. It made me cry, I hate it when they cry like that it's so heartbreaking. I think he wore himself out cause now he's super quiet...nap time.


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Disney thanks for getting back :)
> 
> Oh wow 20-30 minute increments yikes! my firstborn Woke too this often day and night and I never got to the bottom of what is was (sorry) it's exhausting mentally and physically I really really feel for you that's hard going. I hope gram/nan/nanny has the magic touch I really do. My little man only ever slept for that long and breastfed every 45 minutes for just five minutes at a time and I've never been so tired in my life. I hope it works and she's able to settle :) (I switched to bottles and expressed milk and formula at 10 weeks and he never latched on again). That's not advice lol just sharing xx

It truly is exhausting! It feels like I am constantly getting her down for a nap, and constantly nursing like you said. Well here's to hoping she'll grow out of it (wishful thinking I know!)

How are you doing today?


Cornfieldland said:


> Disney I hope you have success with the bottle training. I had my mom help me with that too :)
> I had to take my dog to the vet to get her vaccines updated, on the way back Mateo cried so hard I had to pull over to make sure he was ok. It made me cry, I hate it when they cry like that it's so heartbreaking. I think he wore himself out cause now he's super quiet...nap time.

I've lost count of how many times I've had to pull over to get Ellie to stop crying. She does ok in the car for the most part, but boy when she's done she will scream until she's out. Looking forward to the age where they're more aware and don't mind car rides so much! Hope Mateo is doing well otherwise :flower:.


----------



## ashleyg

Lenora - Lol I know I'm tempted to try anything that might help! GL with your tests this weekend! I hope we see another BFP :D

Aayla - Hahah that's true. Who doesn't want cake? 

Disney - Lol is that all that goes into the cake? How does it make you go in labor?! 
I'm sorry about your little one :( My daughter napped like that for a while when she was around 3-4 months it definitely sucked.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Just came back from my midwife appointment and I'm now 40 lbs. up :( My midwife is not happy that I'm gaining so much weight, but I can't help it. This baby loves her food lol!

Pink I nearly cried reading about how you felt after your losses. I've felt the exact same way. After my third loss, I was in such denial that I tried to find every way to make it not be true. I had a ton of support on BnB, of which I was thankful. If not, I probably never would have tried again, then we would have never had this rainbow.

Lenora - Good luck testing! Fx

Disney - I wish you the best of luck bottle feeding! I had to supplement with my first DD after 4 months because I wasn't producing enough to meet her demand, and she was a big baby to begin with. She consistently measured in the 80th percentile. No regrets with supplementing, even though my midwife chimed me for not exclusively breastfeeding. EBF is very trying so kudos to those mothers who can do it.


----------



## ireadyermind

I will never understand why women feel the need to scold or look down on other women for bottle feeding, breast feeding, whatever.

You can't tell a woman's situation just by looking at her, after all! My sister in law has triplets from IVF and she, of course, wouldn't be able to breast feed all of them. But if she were to be out with one of them at a time, and bottle fed, she'd get nasty comments too! It's BS.

With me, when I was born, I was premature. I weight only 2 pounds, LOST weight, and they discovered I was severely lactose intolerant. I had to have soy-based formula from NICU until I was weaned. And it was the 80s, so soy-based anything was rare and expensive. People used to scold my mom for not breast feeding, even though breast milk made me sick!

I'm always just like... look at that baby. Is it healthy? Thriving? Happy? Then mind your own business! lol

Kudos to you ladies for making sure your babies are well fed and happy, regardless of how it's done. :D



AFM - Spoke with my physician today. She agreed to schedule me for a full thyroid blood panel, in addition to estrogen and progesterone. This is the first time in my LIFE that a doctor has taken my concerns seriously, and taken action to help me get to the bottom of things. I'm a little excited! I go into the lab first thing tomorrow morning for the blood draw, and I have a phone appt for Tuesday to discuss the results. :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Iread hope ur labs give you some answers, nice to have a thorough doctor that cares!

Pink that must be hard for you with baby Elizabeth, you are so happy to have her but missing her twin :( bittersweet. Hope u r starting to recover and feel better.

I'm sorry illmiss it's hard enough to gain the weight without them making you feel bad :(

Funny how people try to make you feel bad for bottle feeding, and then they make you feel like breast feeding in public is disgusting so we can't win!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yep Ash that's it! Well that's what I did for mine. It's basically just a chocolate overload cake. There are other versions on Pinterest. Not sure what exactly would "set off" labor tbh :laugh2:.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley would you consider some reflexology ? I've looked after a few women who have tried that along with nookie and nipple stim :) 

Loss is devastating, I feel for each and every one of you. Pink it must be really hard knowing there should be two bundles in your arms and the whole "vanishing" thing is just too difficult to process I'd imagine. Loss after loss after loss really does zap you of any hope in my experience so to see you lil miss C with your rainbow on board really gives me huge strength and maybe a tiny ember of hope. :) 

I-ready that's why we all stay here and are a fab family because choices and preferences or personal choices aren't up for debate we respect eachother here we know we are all well informed and if we aren't or are not sure about something we ask for advice it's friendly here we are the fab supporters I love our fab family :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Spoiler
*IT'S BEEN A YEAR!*


FLArmyWife said:


> It's Positive




FLArmyWife said:


> 88.1 I go in for another bloodtest on monday

https://goo.gl/photos/1eETZG8KFPhcLTVC7

https://youtu.be/7whKhvvcnWA

https://youtu.be/1fBfEO4ceTg

What a year it's been! Thank you SOO MUCH for being here through the journey. For listening to my complaints, giving advice, being a strong support team, and caring more than even those around me on a daily basis. Thank you for being excited for me, sad for me, happy for me, and for loving my son. You ladies are truly wonderful!

:hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I read, I'm so glad your dr is listening. Can't wait to hear how it all goes!!!!

I'm thankful for this thread. It has been a place I can open up and be real and not feel scared to share. 

I'm excited for all the ladies on this journey!!!

Elizabeth is doing well.. she's quite different than dd1 (Hannah) and she has these bouts of fussiness. It usually only happens every other day bit lasts and while and there's not much that I can do to soothe her during those times. It's frustrating, with Hannah she was so easy, never fussed and was just happy happy happy. Anyway it's always at the "witching hour" between 4 and 9pm. So I guess I can be very thankful it's not during the night. And she sleeps great 3-5 hour stretches at night. And besides those fussy times she's such a content baby. I think I'm finally starting to heal enough to wear her in the moby so I may try that during a fussy time and see if that helps. I'm also having a time with these darn disposable diapers. This girl pees and poos so much, she is constantly flooding them and pooping out of them :/ any ideas? I've only got one more pack of disposable and then hopefully I'll be healed enough to get both kids back in cloth . And last exciting thing I bought a stroller this weekend. Didn't think I'd need one for her since I thought I'd just carry her everywhere but she hates her carseat so once she's in and settled I don't want to get her out. It's a quinny and I pick it up tomorrow I'm so excited!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I am so happy I found you guys! You really are a great support team, regardless of what others are going through. The amount of love and devotion I see in everyone here on a daily basis truly inspires me.

Pink, I hope Elizabeth does well in your moby and I'm glad to hear you're finally healing enough to wear her. I hope the rest of your recovery goes smoothly! Take care of yourself and your beautiful little girl! 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

AFM, tested again this morning and BFN! GRR! Is it too much to ask to just tell me whether or not I'm pregnant, FRER? :haha: I just want to know already! Some things just don't run on my schedule. I'd like to wait a couple of days before I test again, but seeing as tomorrow is my anniversary and I'd really like to be able to tell my DH tomorrow I'll probably test again in the morning. I don't expect to see much change as there wasn't a hint of a line today, but I know it can change overnight, so I'll probably test just in case.


----------



## ireadyermind

Thanks for your feedback and well-wishes, gals. I appreciate it! :)


I'm waiting for DH to get out of the shower, and then we're off to the lab. I'm so thankful he's been this supportive of me the whole way through. I hate going to these things alone, especially when the wait is stressful or they have to jab my arm a half dozen times before they find a vein. Don't know what I'd do without him! :)

I won't get my results back until Tuesday, but FXd we get to the root of my problems! If we treat the cause, not the symptoms, I believe my fertility will return on its own. We'll see!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy wow a year already! So amazing.

Pink glad E is doing well. Maybe she's having a little bit of gas? I would use gripe water for Ellie and it seemed to work. As far as diapers which are you using? Pampers seem to control the leaks and "blowouts" as I call them to a minimum. 

Lenora sorry for the bfn :(. Hope the :witch: stays far away!

Muffin where are you? Hope all is ok I know you'll be testing soon right?

Hope everyone has a nice holiday weekend!


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, Disney! Fx! I've been having cramping/pinching off and on for the past week, which NEVER happens outside of AF (and it's so rare even then), but today we were out at Home Depot getting some stuff for the house and I had some random shooting pains in my left boob accompanied by cramps on the same side. They were pretty intense! Perhaps I'm implanting late? I don't know...

I hope muffin's okay. If she's holding out for AF to test she probably still has at least a couple of days.


----------



## Disneymom1129

:dust: Lenora!

Just had to come in and say that Ellie took a two hour nap today! She hasn't taken one that long since she was a newborn! Granted I was lying with her the entire time to nurse her in case she woke up, but it happened nonetheless. Hope she makes a habit of it :)


----------



## lenorajoy

Yay Disney!! I bet that felt great. I hope she keeps it up for you so you can get a break!


----------



## busytulip

Pink~ I know the pain :hugs: We plan to tell J when she gets older, we hope it brings her comfort. Not having closure of any kind is one of the toughest things <3

I'd never heard of 'labor cake' before. Seems like a diabetic coma waiting to happen :rofl:

Disney good luck bottle training and those little cat naps are the worst. I found that if I let them sleep on me they's sleep a 'little' bit longer. Sometimes when I was just exhausted that would be my last resort

iread so good to see that she took your concerns seriously. Anxious to learn what you find out on Tues. I think you're right about getting to the root of the problem and your fertility issues resolving. 

FLArmy I adore our group here, you've really been at the center of creating something quite special :hugs:

Pink I always took them peeing out of their diaper as a sign that it most likely wasn't a good fit.

lenora sorry you had another bfn, still some time. What sort of projects are you working on? Glad you've got something to keep you busy.

Has anyone heard from M&S bump?

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend!


----------



## busytulip

AFM: Yesterday was the first day in a while that we didn't have torrential downpour. We spent it with my DH's stepmom, he brought her down from CO on Friday. It was fantastic...if only there weren't a million bugs out now. I think mosquito season is going to be really bad with all the standing water we have.

Yesterday marked the point in my cycle where we lost our last 2 angels. DH made extra sure that I took things easy. I tested this am and am really happy. Still spoilering because although everyone here is and always has been very supportive I still want to offer the choice to look vs. hurting someone who might be having a rough day. <3


Spoiler
Progression pic


And a close up of just today's test :dance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Awesome busy!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Those look amazing Busy!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy thank u for a year of support! This group has helped be get through a very trying year and a lot of ups and downs. So glad we have a place to come to for support. Alot if these things you just can't talk about every day to anyone that gets it.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh wow I remember that post FLA I also remembering you waiting so long to test hehe. Yes I also want to thank you for an awesome year of support on here having dipped my toe in a few other threads I can had on my heart say this is the most supportive one I've ever come across :) 

We're I think officially ttc again ladies. He's too terrified still to even talk about it and I think wants to just have sex as we normally do and see what happens I know for a fact that he doesn't want a soul to know if we do catch so again I'm so glad I have this outlet :D 

Fla you really have made such a special effort to be devoted to this group
And keep it a special place. :) 

I met my nephew yesterday for the first time he's a little beauty it was instant love. 

Busy those tests look great I'm so happy for you xx

We are about to go down the beach for the day all 15 of us my family and a couple of friends :) the rest of my family are in Florida living it up lol so they'll be missed but 15 is a decent group and quite a few kids to keep track of :) 

Feeling happy I hope everyone else is too? Love ...... Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful tests busy!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Amber so glad you're coming to a decision and you're both happy with it. Have fun at the beach and enjoy your time!!!!!!


----------



## Pato

Pink honey I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time. I truly hope you start mending soon...omg...your sister...will definitely be praying for you both.

Yes doctors can be such smucks sometimes . ...my DS was having bad isolated headaches when he was twelve with red watery eyes three different doctors said he had allergies and the third one added he had an eye infection. WELL one night he just collapsed and had to be rushed to ER. Next thing I knew a surgeon was explaining the "proceedure" to remove an abscess from the frontal lobe of his brain due to his sinuses pooling in the exact spot he kept having this headache. They had to pull his face off and drill into the bone, syphon the abscess and collapse the bone so it never happens again. He was in hospital for two weeks . The surgeon said he was amazed the boy wasn't in a coma. But he did start showing signs like passing out and wetting himself the night he collapsed. Some doctors are just...smucks


----------



## M&S+Bump

Amber :happydance:

Busy, that line looks awesome! How far on are you now?

I'm stalking but it's been a busy couple of weeks, we were away last weekend for a wedding and then I was working all this week. Today I'm refusing to do anything but the bare minimum housework, DH took the kids to church then a birthday party so I went back to bed til mid-day and had coffee and reese's peanut butter cups for breakfast. Just about to go to the shop to get some food for the next couple of days then back to the garden for a glass of wine in the sunshine before the kids come home.

TTC-wise - 3dpo or thereabouts - I ran out of opks early again but reckon the huge spike in libido combined with cm signalled ov on Wed/Thurs. Confirmed with cm drying up and sore boobies Friday onwards. Feeling queasy today and had a couple of episodes of stabby cervix pains which I've never had before. The last couple of days I feel like I'm overheating and my heart is racing. But it's probably just the reese's causing the nausea :haha: It's way too early for anything else.


----------



## Fyren

I'm not sure how many DPO I am (wasn't keeping check, lol)...
All I know is my AF was due on 27th/28th and no sign of her.
My AF pains are usually around my ovaries and that's it.
About a week ago, I experienced nausea and breast tenderness, that's all gone now.
Been having extreme stomach pains, both right and left sides. Nearly vomited with it.
OH says it's gas but I haven't passed any gas (TMI, lol)..
Had a few spots of bright red blood a few days ago and pinky blood a few days ago, thought it was my AF impending so I put a pad on.
Went to have a look the next day, nothing.
Veins around my nips are more prominent on the left breast, can't really see any on the right.
Haven't been symptom spotting at all, I don't symptom spot - I just know what the usual is for me and this is far from usual.

Baby dust to all <3


----------



## breakingdawn

I haven't been here a year but I did want to say thanks for the support the past few months. It's been really helpful to me.

Busy - super excited for you girl!

Amber - I am so happy for you and I'll be wishing you a very safe and positive journey. Please keep us posted, I'm sure you will! 

Pink - I'm sorry you're going through a tough time. :( Thinking of you and your family! 

AFM, CD6 and AF has left the building! Whoop whoop! I'm going to start checking for O around CD9. I decided I'm testing on Father's Day. Originally I was going to test the Friday or Saturday before Father's Day but... DD#2 has her 4th birthday party that Saturday and I don't want to be disappointed by a BFN during her party if we didn't catch the egg. So, maybe Father's Day will bring us some luck. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies <3

Amber I'm so happy for you and can't wait until you catch your little rainbow. Keeping you in my prayers. Have fun at the beach, I'm so jealous :shipw:

Pato what the heck?! That's horrific! I'm in shock and sad that you guys had to go through that. :cry:

M&S so glad to see you. I hope you're able to relax and just enjoy this weekend. Your symptoms sound promising, though I feel like the mind plays tricks on itself during the TWW. 
I'm not exactly sure how far along I am, somewhere between 20-25 dpo. Best guess is 4+6 ~ 5+4

Fyren :test: only way to know for sure and you're already late so why not? Good luck!

Breaking Father's Day seems to be a lucky day for you already. :) Loads of :dust:


----------



## Fyren

busytulip said:


> Thanks ladies <3
> 
> Amber I'm so happy for you and can't wait until you catch your little rainbow. Keeping you in my prayers. Have fun at the beach, I'm so jealous :shipw:
> 
> Pato what the heck?! That's horrific! I'm in shock and sad that you guys had to go through that. :cry:
> 
> M&S so glad to see you. I hope you're able to relax and just enjoy this weekend. Your symptoms sound promising, though I feel like the mind plays tricks on itself during the TWW.
> I'm not exactly sure how far along I am, somewhere between 20-25 dpo. Best guess is 4+6 ~ 5+4
> 
> Fyren :test: only way to know for sure and you're already late so why not? Good luck!
> 
> Breaking Father's Day seems to be a lucky day for you already. :) Loads of :dust:

I'm only 1-2 days late, would a test pick it up do you think? :)


----------



## busytulip

Yes. Unless you're a really, really late implanter. But most women get positives the day of AF being late.


----------



## Fyren

busytulip said:


> Yes. Unless you're a really, really late implanter. But most women get positives the day of AF being late.

I did get bright red blood a few days ago and then pink blood a few hours after the bright red blood. I thought it was AF impending, but it disappeared completely. No idea what's going on. Argh! :shrug::shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pato wth? :hugs: Your poor DS. I'm so wary of doctors fobbing me off after my mum was told for almost six months that her pain and nausea and bloating would probably go away despite a family history. They even got her to take a pregnancy test every time she went back (she was 41, not too old by any means but I'm pretty sure she would have known) By the time they found the cancer, it had spread and was terminal. I've had several opinions on it and everyone is in agreement that even if they had found it as soon as she had her first symptom, it probably would have been too late - but I can't help but think maybe she would've had a little extra time and definitely she would have been more comfortable if the diagnosis had been earlier. I'm a doctor's worst nightmare now, don't accept anything straight away if I don't agree and question and complain :haha: I've cost the NHS so much with all my special treatment but at least we've always been well looked after!

Fyren, sounds good. I can't believe you haven't tested already. Spotting a couple of days ago may have been implantation, and generally anything that isn't your normal could be a good sign when ttc &#128513; :test: most tests these days pick up days before period is even due and by one day after are very accurate (assuming you know when you ovulated and therefore know for sure when AF is due and didn't have an annov cycle or late ovulation which would delay AF)


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Pato wth? :hugs: Your poor DS. I'm so wary of doctors fobbing me off after my mum was told for almost six months that her pain and nausea and bloating would probably go away despite a family history. They even got her to take a pregnancy test every time she went back (she was 41, not too old by any means but I'm pretty sure she would have known) By the time they found the cancer, it had spread and was terminal. I've had several opinions on it and everyone is in agreement that even if they had found it as soon as she had her first symptom, it probably would have been too late - but I can't help but think maybe she would've had a little extra time and definitely she would have been more comfortable if the diagnosis had been earlier. I'm a doctor's worst nightmare now, don't accept anything straight away if I don't agree and question and complain :haha: I've cost the NHS so much with all my special treatment but at least we've always been well looked after!
> 
> Fyren, sounds good. I can't believe you haven't tested already. Spotting a couple of days ago may have been implantation, and generally anything that isn't your normal could be a good sign when ttc &#128513; :test: most tests these days pick up days before period is even due and by one day after are very accurate (assuming you know when you ovulated and therefore know for sure when AF is due and didn't have an annov cycle or late ovulation which would delay AF)

Really late implantation then! Is that even possible?
I'm currently experiencing cramps around my stomach (could it be IP?), I have a horrible feeling the :witch: is coming to get me.
I believe I ovulated Friday 13th (big blob of EWCM, TMI sorry) and we DTD Monday, Tuesday, Friday, Sunday.
I'll be testing soon once I go out to get some Clear Blue PT.


----------



## breakingdawn

Fyren -- without trying to get your hopes up too much, that sounds like implantation to me. I had the very same issue with DD#1. I would be testing if I were you. :) Good luck!


----------



## M&S+Bump

My current view (excuse the messy garden, the kids are left to just run riot and we like wildflowers :haha: )

I'm debating changing my signature to condense it a bit to more accurately reflect where we are now. Weights and delivery methods no longer feel particularly relevant now they're walking, talking miniature humans, and I don't have space for a ticker for cycle day or (hopefully) eventual pregnancy. But I've never changed it after Joe was born, only ever added more underneath. I don't know if I can bring myself to do it &#128557;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fyren

breakingdawn said:


> Fyren -- without trying to get your hopes up too much, that sounds like implantation to me. I had the very same issue with DD#1. I would be testing if I were you. :) Good luck!

A few people on other forums like this are saying it could be implantation and implantation pains, but is it possible to have implantation and implantation so close to AF?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I believe anything up to 12dpo is normal for implantation. EWCM usually means ov is imminent but I have been paying more attention (which means I have checked occasionally and actually kept the information in my head rather than my usual oblivious no-idea-when-due self) to when it stops and counting ov as having happened when cm dries up and boobs start to hurt for a few days (for me) rather than when ewcm appears.

Either way, you've a good chance of an accurate test at this point. Update us when you've been to the shop :haha:


----------



## Fyren

Really? I didn't know that.
I ovulated around the 12th-13th so maybe I caught it?

My OH is telling me to wait a week before testing, haha.
Is that a good idea?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hell no! Test now! :rofl:


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Hell no! Test now! :rofl:

Haha, I'll try to get through to my OH and see if he'll let me test now. :haha:
He's determined to make me wait a week. :growlmad:
It's like he's certain AF will come, lol.


----------



## breakingdawn

A WEEK??? Oh lord... you are killing us POAS addicts: :haha: We need a test like, yesterday!!! :rofl:


----------



## Fyren

Well, after going to the loo for a certain business (TMI), some blood was found when I wiped. Now there's nothing. I think the :witch: has arrived. Extreme stomach pains (no where near where I usually get AF pains).. I am so confused. If I ovulated later than usual, then I might be having Implantation pains. I highly doubt that though. Got a pad just in case. Tried eating my lovely roast dinner, nope. Not having it. Feel so sick just looking at it. I bet I'm out. :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx for you Fyren! I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily, but spotting can happen wven if pregnant. If you did have implantation a few days ago, you should get at least a faint positive on a test by now. The cramps could be anything. They could be related to AF or it could be pregnancy-related. Hoping it's pregnancy!

AFM: I didn't test this morning as I hadn't opened the new box of tests I bought and I woke up have to pee at 5:30 this morning and didn't want to wake DH. I may hold for a few hours and test later today, but we'll see. I should be starting AF today or tomorrow, but definitely no sign of her yet. It felt like I started earlier today, but when I checked, it was just cm. No tinge of color to it at all. That's unusual for me as if I get that feeling so close to AF it's usually tinged brown. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning I'll have my BFP!
Today is my 6th anniversary with DH! We have his family over today for a cookout for Memorial Day, so I'm looking forward to a fun afternoon outside. Unfortunately our AC quit working properly yesterday when it was 90 and incredibly humid, so I'm hoping it doesn't get too hot before we can get it fixed as I seem to be getting hot very easily lately. (Also a good sign?) 

I can't remember, but I think it was busy that asked what kind of project we're working on to keep me busy. It's definitely helping! We're finishing up a kitchen remodel in the house we bought a month ago today! It's looking really great and I can't wait to be done so we can finish unpacking! :haha:


----------



## Fyren

lenorajoy said:


> Fx for you Fyren! I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily, but spotting can happen wven if pregnant. If you did have implantation a few days ago, you should get at least a faint positive on a test by now. The cramps could be anything. They could be related to AF or it could be pregnancy-related. Hoping it's pregnancy!
> 
> AFM: I didn't test this morning as I hadn't opened the new box of tests I bought and I woke up have to pee at 5:30 this morning and didn't want to wake DH. I may hold for a few hours and test later today, but we'll see. I should be starting AF today or tomorrow, but definitely no sign of her yet. It felt like I started earlier today, but when I checked, it was just cm. No tinge of color to it at all. That's unusual for me as if I get that feeling so close to AF it's usually tinged brown. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning I'll have my BFP!
> Today is my 6th anniversary with DH! We have his family over today for a cookout for Memorial Day, so I'm looking forward to a fun afternoon outside. Unfortunately our AC quit working properly yesterday when it was 90 and incredibly humid, so I'm hoping it doesn't get too hot before we can get it fixed as I seem to be getting hot very easily lately. (Also a good sign?)
> 
> I can't remember, but I think it was busy that asked what kind of project we're working on to keep me busy. It's definitely helping! We're finishing up a kitchen remodel in the house we bought a month ago today! It's looking really great and I can't wait to be done so we can finish unpacking! :haha:

Well, I did have bright red spots a few days ago and then a pink dot of blood on tissue hours after and then it disappeared. There's no blood on the pad right now, but when I wiped, it was light light red and more watery than usual. When I usually have AF, she visits with vengeance. I'm so utterly confused :( The stomach pains are unbearable, literally. Hard to walk with it. I truly do think I'm out this month though.


----------



## lenorajoy

Well I do hope you're wrong! :haha: I'm preparing myself for AF to arrive tomorrow, but I'm hoping it won't be necessary. It's easier if you prepare yourself for it, though. I've been having some light cramping/pinching today, too, but not the AF type. Fx for both of us!


----------



## Fyren

lenorajoy said:


> Well I do hope you're wrong! :haha: I'm preparing myself for AF to arrive tomorrow, but I'm hoping it won't be necessary. It's easier if you prepare yourself for it, though. I've been having some light cramping/pinching today, too, but not the AF type. Fx for both of us!

Really hoping you get BFP.
The cramps have calmed down a lot, this must be AF. :(
I am sooo sad. :(


----------



## Aayla

Hi Fyren! Welcome to our FAB group!! Sorry you are going through all this ambiguity. I have no idea how you didn't test already. I picked up cheap tests just so I could test early. :haha: 

But to be honest, to me it sounds like af is coming but just late. I always spot 1 or 2 days before she comes and while that may not be your normal, cycles change for all sorts of reasons. With the blood showing and you've held out this long, I would agree with hubby and wait. If still no af by the end of the week then test.


----------



## Fyren

Aayla said:


> Hi Fyren! Welcome to our FAB group!! Sorry you are going through all this ambiguity. I have no idea how you didn't test already. I picked up cheap tests just so I could test early. :haha:
> 
> But to be honest, to me it sounds like af is coming but just late. I always spot 1 or 2 days before she comes and while that may not be your normal, cycles change for all sorts of reasons. With the blood showing and you've held out this long, I would agree with hubby and wait. If still no af by the end of the week then test.

It's like he knew it was coming, haha..
My usual AF is super heavy even on the first day, which is why I'm confused..
I guess this cycle was disrupted for some reason, making my AF late.
I only waited to test because I haven't got any and it's usually my OH buying them for me (he's so sweet), he wouldn't let me test until next week. 
I don't want him to waste money because what's the betting this is AF showing her ugly face and laughing at me.. Haha..
I'm just sad, sorry if I'm seeming a bit depressed.


----------



## Aayla

That's murphy's law. You are slightly late, or getting strong symptoms..so you test. Next day..BAM...af comes. 

It's okay to be sad. We all get sad when she shows or get negative tests. and I can only imagine how exciting it would be to be late and maybe getting some new symptoms only for it to be nothing but the cycle being screwy.


----------



## Fyren

Aayla said:


> That's murphy's law. You are slightly late, or getting strong symptoms..so you test. Next day..BAM...af comes.
> 
> It's okay to be sad. We all get sad when she shows or get negative tests. and I can only imagine how exciting it would be to be late and maybe getting some new symptoms only for it to be nothing but the cycle being screwy.

I literally have been chilled and relaxed, no symptom spotting or anything. After ovulation around the 12th-13th (With a cycle of 30 to 31 Days), my breasts were painful, veins more prominent etc, etc. All that meant nothing, haha.. Then all of a sudden, extreme stomach pains that were so horrible that I couldn't walk. At the time, no AF. Now there's really light blood..

Well, now I know there's no point to test..:cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww sorry Fyren! :hugs: I hate it when all kinds of abnormal things happen and get our hopes up only to get AF! Fx for next cycle, hun.


----------



## Fyren

lenorajoy said:


> Aww sorry Fyren! :hugs: I hate it when all kinds of abnormal things happen and get our hopes up only to get AF! Fx for next cycle, hun.

Literally nothing on the pad right now, went to wipe and it's brown. 
Yuck...
I have a 30 to a 31 day cycle, no way it could be IB.
Definitely AF I think.
Here's to next month! :)

:dust: to you and everyone else <3


----------



## lenorajoy

The brown stuff is usually what I get. Hopefully I won't be seeing any!


----------



## Fyren

lenorajoy said:


> The brown stuff is usually what I get. Hopefully I won't be seeing any!

I usually get bright red clotted blood, literally every month.
This is why I'm more alarmed since it's brown..
No cramps whatsoever now..
Hot flashes are back though.
What the heck is going on!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh my goodness, poor lady! If only your body would make up its mind! Will you test soon if AF doesn't show today or will you wait a week?


----------



## Fyren

Well, my OH thinks it's AF coming to visit.
He said "If it goes away, I will buy a PT for you next week." :/
Suppose it's because next week is his birthday.
I have a horrible feeling that it will be AF and she's just being slow. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

It is very hard not to be disappointed. Ask all the other ladies here, I am the resident negative nancy. :haha: Although, I am getting better about it. I am SO anxious to get started with the BD for June. 4 more days......


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey lenora how are you getting on I with testing love? 

Hi fyren nice to meet you sorry I can't help with your dilemma going on I think your only resolve will be to test good luck when you do. 

AFM i think I have ewcm which makes no sense -I don't expect my body to make sense for a few months though between all the northisterone the minipill and the marina them the bleeds lol it wouldn't surprise me if it took 3-4 months. But I deffo got ewcm today. Xx


----------



## Fyren

Turned from brown to light, light red, really slow flow, nothing on pad..
Looks to me like the :witch: got me, unless it stops..
Here's to next cycle..


----------



## lenorajoy

Ooh Amber, wouldn't it be nice if your body managed to go straight back to normal and you're ovulating? With the way your body has treated you lately, it might just be playing tricks on you, but fx it's the real thing! <3

I'm considering testing in a little bit. It would be about a 4 hour hold, but I keep going back and forth on it, thinking nah, I'll just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Aayla

TEST!! We need test porn. IF i get to do another cycle I won't be testing until June 25, assuming I ovulate.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh goodness I have no doubt in the slightest it's just my body being weird I'd say it's going to take a few months. Xx

Here here TEST hehehe and good luck lovely xx


----------



## breakingdawn

I will be testing on Father's Day. Talk about nerves...


----------



## lenorajoy

Ehhh I tested again and another BFN. :shrug: I guess we'll see if AF shows up tomorrow. It doesn't feel like she's coming, but who knows? Maybe I'll be one of those women that doesn't get a BFP until long after AF is due.


----------



## Fyren

My so called "period" is really weak. 
It's not even going on my pad..
Usually my periods fill them up every 1-2 hours.
Pleaseeeeeeeeeee be something else and not AF, pleaseeee!
I'm literally crying for it not to be AF.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fyren I hope you get your answer soon X

I'm waiting for my opks to arrive so I can start peeing in things again :) I hope they come today


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fyren you know you can get hpts on eBay at £2.50 for a pack of 30?

I always find it's better to keep DH out of the testing process - he doesn't understand my compulsion to test early and often so I don't tell him. I'll present it as a done deal once I have something I know he'll be able to see.

Sorry about BFN Lenora, what kind of tests are you using? FX just late implant!

Yay Amber. I'm so excited for you.

AFM - as far as I was concerned, I'm 4dpo... I had suspicions a few days earlier but all my opks came back negative and I defo felt it Wednesday and boob soreness, cm drying up all add up too for 4dpo...

But I just got a pretty visible evap on my IC (don't judge me for testing - I'm CD24 and live in hope of having misread my body) and spat bright red blood into the sink after brushing my teeth - which hasn't happened in a long time. Gum problems plague me during pregnancy.

Oh hell, and so the obsession begins again for another month..

My good camera is in work or I'd crack out my best lens and take a pic of this squinter for y'all. I'll try with my phone but no guarantees.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dear lordie, someone remind me - squinters don't count! :wacko:

I've never had a real BFP that I couldn't see straight away and properly.. and I do this every month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just did another one with no hold to compare, and that one is definitely blank. But its pure white only emphasises that the first definitely has a line on it when I sit them next to each other...


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX M&S

Here is a tweak. I see it. lots of :dust:
 



Attached Files:







mands.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I totally see it!! Good luck lovely eeeeee


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AFM I got this on an opk cx is high soft open and ewcm :) this was no hold and my pee is as clear as water from drinking so much this opk for me personally means either it's close or I've just missed it. Time will tell :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lenorajoy

Ahhhh so much test porn!!! So exciting! Fx for all of you ladies!!

I've been using FRER and I would think I would have been getting some amount of a line by now if I were pregnant, but I guess time will tell. I just hope my body doesn't play tricks on me and if AF is coming she doesn't come late. On the plus side, the sides of my boobs still ACHE like they've never ached before. Still holding cautiously onto hope.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That looks good Amber! 

Thanks FLA &#128513;

I'm sitting here procrastinating.. 20 mins late for work (oops - make that two hours 20 mins, technically I should start at 10 but they know not to expect me before 12 because, well, I'm me.. Thankfully I also own the place so I figure I can rock up whenever. And it is a bank holiday) Go to Asda, buy their early test. Try to hold all afternoon. Go to Boots, buy FRER, ditto. Try to hold all afternoon, come home and do IC again. Or all of the above? :rofl:

Going to the shops is a pain on way to and from work as it means having to take my helmet off and put it back on, which hurts my ears. I could just wait then go to Asda later by car. Might just take my frer coupon with me anyway. Y'know. Just in case..


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck lenora still holding out hope for you x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'll take another later on I'm off down the beach again :) I'll have some hold this time xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX amber. Want me to move you to future testers?


----------



## Fyren

I'm out this month, evil :witch: got me. 
Will be testing around the 28th or 29th if AF doesn't show. 
OV is 14th or 15th June but I'll be making sure we DTD before then and after just in case, haha.
:dust: to all <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Yea please fla :) 
I'm so scared it's unreal but if we don't try we won't ever know will we. 
Opk is darker but I have spotting lol my body is crazy. Opk neg so far :)

Fyren I'm sorry the witch got you. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry AF got you Fyren. Fx for June!

No sign of AF for me yet. TMI:haha: - Just had a bm and no spotting or tinged cm like I'll usually have the morning of AF. Not getting my hopes up yet, though. We're not even halfway through the day yet.


----------



## lenorajoy

And Amber I'm so excited for you guys! <3


----------



## busytulip

lenora it was me that asked about your remodel. Oooh your kitchen, that's a big job. Are you doing it all yourselves? I hope AF stays far, far away

M+S I definitely saw that squinter, FX'd

Amber :dance:

Good luck this next cycle Fyren

AFM: Digi from this morning

Spoiler
:wohoo:


----------



## Fyren

I'm just trying to work out my cycle because my ovulation is literally either non-existent, late or really early. It's driving me insane. OH is getting a sperm count after his birthday just to see if all is OK. 
As for me, I'm trying to cut down on caffeine and have a more healthier diet. I've always ovulated though, but once I started TTC the EWCM is literally non-existent.. Grr! :cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

AHHH!!! So excited for you busy!!

My father-in-law is actually doing most of the work as knows how to do plumbing and electrical work and does a good job with drywall and is just generally handy. We've helped him out, but he's been here working during the day while we're at work. It's been such a blessing! We mostly just have a bit of painting and drywall to do yet and installing some trim and it's done! Can't wait.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aghhh busy!!!!! Amazing I Love that 3+ so much. Xxx


----------



## busytulip

lenora that's wonderful! We did ours on our own, but had someone come in and mud&tape the drywall. DH and I are both horrid at it. It's important to know when to call in the professionals :haha:

I feel so much 'lighter' today. :cloud9:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy :) so happy for you and looking forward to your numbers!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Amber - Super excited for you!

Lenora - Good luck! Fx that AF stays away!

Busy - YES! I think this is going to be your sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## M&S+Bump

So I caved (obviously) and bought aaaalllll the tests and peed on one of each, including another (3) IC. All bfn, except the last IC from an hour ago with two hour hold, which has a shadow on it but not even as dark as the one this morning (which is by far the worst evap I've ever had if that's what it is - it's totally dry now and totally visible on the whole antibody strip, unlike earlier when it was drying and was quite narrow)

I'm loathe to get my hopes up since I do that every month and I'm still not preggo. Even my fmu is generally 3-hr hold max, I have had three kids and have no bladder left! I'm gonna have to resort to dehydrating myself... (or just wait two days. I could... nah. That's not gonna happen)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&S I'm sorry those darn tests aren't doing as they should -being positive! I have seen women get fluctuating squinters early on that come and go along with the strength of the urine and fluctuating Hcg so I've still got hope that's it's just early and have everything crossed that this mornings was a sneak peak. 

Fla I have nooooooo idea to say when to out me down for testing? I've no idea where I am cycle wise I think I'll probably take a test around the 16th as its my anniversary but I may have not even ovulated by then so meh xxx


----------



## ireadyermind

*Busy *- How exciting! :dust:

*M&S* - I can tweak HPT pics if you're interested! :)

As for me...

Thyroid panel test results seem to be okay, but the fasting glucose is high enough to be considered "impaired glucose tolerance" and hints toward a possible insulin resistance/PCOS diagnosis. This is all from my own research into my results, but I checked multiple sites with varying levels of validity just to make sure I wasn't getting an unqualified opinion from a blogger, and most of them say that fasting glucose levels over 100 units/mL indicate impaired glucose tolerance.

So! Just waiting to hear back from the physician tomorrow (Tuesday) to see what she says. This could be my official diagnosis, OR it could end up with me seeing a specialist. FXd I get my issues sorted out either way! 


Happy Memorial day, gals. We're staying indoors today. The forecast is highs of 99°F, going on up to 107°F later this week! It's a day for lounging in shorts and tank top in front of the fan, with the AC cranked up.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The ICs, dry one top (my phone camera doesn't pick it up well, the line is visible even in bad light to the naked eye)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Try again...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bfn frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ireadyermind

*M&S* - Here are your results. I can see a line there, but it doesn't have color, unfortunately. :(
 



Attached Files:







tweak-for_MS_edited1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4









tweak-for_MS_edited2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars how are you? Hope you are doing ok these days.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also thinking of you 5 stars and our lovely Pato,tie,Ashley,Tasha,coast muffin and corn how are we all?


----------



## M&S+Bump

IRYM that's the test I couldn't see anything on really :haha: the one above it is the one with the visible to the naked eye lines, from less than 10 mins drying time.

Guess there's nothing for it but to keep waiting....


----------



## M&S+Bump

And you have no idea what I'd give for that weather. I will swap you my first AND second born child - just let me and my baby girl at that sunshine and heat. We got sun today and there's every possibility that that's it and there's no more to come for rest of summer.


----------



## ireadyermind

*M&S* -- Wow, you WANT it to be 107°F? Where on earth do you live where that'd be preferable? lol

I'm happy when temps top out at 85° -- but at the same time, I can't tolerate cold at ALL. I need to move just far enough north that summer temps aren't too harsh, but winter temps aren't terrible either. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> M&S I'm sorry those darn tests aren't doing as they should -being positive! I have seen women get fluctuating squinters early on that come and go along with the strength of the urine and fluctuating Hcg so I've still got hope that's it's just early and have everything crossed that this mornings was a sneak peak.
> 
> Fla I have nooooooo idea to say when to out me down for testing? I've no idea where I am cycle wise I think I'll probably take a test around the 16th as its my anniversary but I may have not even ovulated by then so meh xxx

:hugs: no worries about a date love.. I'll just add you as a future tester and not add a date. 


ireadyermind said:


> *Busy *- How exciting! :dust:
> 
> *M&S* - I can tweak HPT pics if you're interested! :)
> 
> As for me...
> 
> Thyroid panel test results seem to be okay, but the fasting glucose is high enough to be considered "impaired glucose tolerance" and hints toward a possible insulin resistance/PCOS diagnosis. This is all from my own research into my results, but I checked multiple sites with varying levels of validity just to make sure I wasn't getting an unqualified opinion from a blogger, and most of them say that fasting glucose levels over 100 units/mL indicate impaired glucose tolerance.
> 
> So! Just waiting to hear back from the physician tomorrow (Tuesday) to see what she says. This could be my official diagnosis, OR it could end up with me seeing a specialist. FXd I get my issues sorted out either way!
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial day, gals. We're staying indoors today. The forecast is highs of 99°F, going on up to 107°F later this week! It's a day for lounging in shorts and tank top in front of the fan, with the AC cranked up.

Really hoping you get some definitive answers from your panel.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Fla :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

In other news we found this little/big? Jellyfish dead on the shore today. It was about just over a foot in length and width/depth the round bit. Can anyone tell me what type it was?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lenorajoy

Thinking of all of you today and hoping youre all doing well. Hope the fab babies (and soon-to-arrive babies!) are doing well, too!

Ashley, how are you doing? Any action over the weekend?


----------



## M&S+Bump

ireadyermind said:


> *M&S* -- Wow, you WANT it to be 107°F? Where on earth do you live where that'd be preferable? lol
> 
> I'm happy when temps top out at 85° -- but at the same time, I can't tolerate cold at ALL. I need to move just far enough north that summer temps aren't too harsh, but winter temps aren't terrible either. :haha:

Scotland. Enough said. They aren't kidding when they 'joke' about it raining here all the time. I was born somewhere that had snow Nov - April and summer June -September and while I guess I'm used to the permanent 'non-weather' (always damp, always cold, but not cold enough to be actual winter) I miss summers, like actual summers where you could put your winter coat away in a cupboard knowing you wouldn't need it for a couple months.


----------



## ireadyermind

M&S+Bump said:


> ireadyermind said:
> 
> 
> *M&S* -- Wow, you WANT it to be 107°F? Where on earth do you live where that'd be preferable? lol
> 
> I'm happy when temps top out at 85° -- but at the same time, I can't tolerate cold at ALL. I need to move just far enough north that summer temps aren't too harsh, but winter temps aren't terrible either. :haha:
> 
> Scotland. Enough said. They aren't kidding when they 'joke' about it raining here all the time. I was born somewhere that had snow Nov - April and summer June -September and while I guess I'm used to the permanent 'non-weather' (always damp, always cold, but not cold enough to be actual winter) I miss summers, like actual summers where you could put your winter coat away in a cupboard knowing you wouldn't need it for a couple months.Click to expand...


Eep! Well, I can see how you'd miss it, then! But maybe not as hot as this... I don't recommend this heat for anyone other than maybe cacti. :haha:


*FLArmy* - Thanks!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm a cold-blooded creature - I bask in the sun and it gives me energy :haha: There is no such thing as so hot as to make me complain &#128526;


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone's had a nice Memorial Day. We're staying with my parents for the next few days while our roof gets replaced so idk how much I'll be able to check in.


----------



## breakingdawn

Speaking of heat.. UGH.. we went to a water park today and it was 95 degrees outside. My eyeballs are literally sun burned it feels like. :cry:


----------



## Aayla

M&S: :rofl: You are just like me..try to plan not to test but do it anyway. I once spent over $100 on frer's. thankfully it was my bfp cycle so it wasn't a total waste but I didn't get a light pink line until 13dpo. I saw a squinter on the first pic you showed...fx it gets darker!! and is real!! 

Fyren: Sorry that af got you, fx for this cycle!!

Busy: Yay for 3+ on the digi!! 


AFM: Well my doc's nurse emailed me back...to change my appt time. She didn't answer my question at all. So I emailed her again this afternoon but have heard nothing. It's now 5:35pm and the clinic is closed now. I'm quite irritated that she didn't seem to bother reading my email. 

I am on cd 3 and I picked up my letrozole. I can wait until Wednesday to get the go ahead as that is cd 5 (although I have never taken it days 5-9) but I'm not even seeing the doc now, it's just a phone call appt..which means that he isn't going to instantly put in the IUD so I am taking that as a good sign. 

But I am leery of messing with the schedule I have been on since I started this. But a different nurse said there is no difference.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ahh a water park sounds so nice. It's been around 90 here and our AC quit working at the start of the heat. Everyone else's did, too, so we're on the list for service later this week. Highs this week will be almost 90. :dohh:

Fx for everyone testing or waiting for o!

Still no sign of AF today, but I've been having odd cramps off and on all day. Very similar to AF cramps, but I can't pinpoint what's different. I suppose it's just that it's a widespread aching rather than stabbing pains I usually get with AF. I'll be testing in the morning with fmu.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, sorry they rescheduled you! But I'm hoping it's good that they aren't getting you scheduled for IUD ASAP. Hopefully you'll get another shot this cycle with no cold!


----------



## breakingdawn

Lenora.. I have a good feeling for you! FX FX FX! <3 

I am on CD7 now and will start testing for O at CD9 so I guess you ladies can get some boring ovulation test porn. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Skimming on my phone

Amber not sure but what a find! 

Disney what happened to your roof? !

Aayla I'm sorry she didn't answer your questions


----------



## ireadyermind

*Aayla* - How frustrating that the nurse didn't bother to answer questions! I hate when people do that. And when you ask AGAIN you risk sounding like a *&^@!$ when you do it... Oye. I hope that nurse gets on ball and responds properly.

*Disney* - Yikes! What happened to your roof? Nothing bad, I hope. Just replacement for the usual wear and tear?

*M&S* - I'm cold-blooded, too! Anything under 68° I think is _freezing_. :haha: But 100°+ is too much for me. I guess I can only live in more moderate climes!

*Breaking* - Bring it on! lol


AFM -- CD 10 today and decided to take an OPK before bed last night. I never test this early because I usually don't O until CD19 or thereabouts, but was feeling a little pinchy... The OPK was like half as dark as the control??? :wacko:

That's certainly never happened before! I've been noticing that over the past few cycles, my O date seems to be trying to move toward a more 'normal' date, with CD16ish from last cycle being the earliest to date. So FXd for a more reasonable CD14 and a total cycle length of 29 days, instead of the anywhere-from-35-to-50+-days cycles I have now!


----------



## Aayla

I think I am just going to go for it and start my pills tonight.


----------



## Aayla

and I did it. Took my pills for today. No going back now. lol Fx I ovulate this cycle. I should ovulate around June 15. But I will doing opk's and not the digis as we can't afford them. Plus I can get 5 tests for $3 from the dollar store. For $25 I can test 3 times a day. :rofl:


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies just popping in! It's been a busy weekend so I haven't had much time to catch up with everyone. 

Lenora thanks for asking! But nope nothing is happening with baby boy :( Only a little over a week until my c section if he doesn't come early. I've been getting random contractions here and there but nothing regular. He's still moving around like crazy though and causing a lot of discomfort :nope:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend with their families! I'll try and catch with up everyone's posts tomorrow :flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

Ugh, another BFN! Still no sign of AF either. I guess I'll be waiting until Thursday to test again in case there's any hcg in my system it'll have time to double and finally give me a BFP! I'll be 17 dpo by then. 

I don't have any way of pinpointing o other than ewcm. I never get o pains, so nothing there to indicate o. And I've had so much cramping/pinching/dull aching over the past week anything could have been implantation. I just have no idea. I'm definitely starting to get impatient, though!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Ashley I asked about you too lovely. :)

Aayla good luck how exciting sending lots of good ovulation And then baby dust and hoping for some myself too :)

Breaking I'm doing that with opks too *snore* good luck :D

Lenora good luck I've also e wry thing crossed for you eeeee

Fla how are you doing how's that beautiful weather baby of yours? 

How are all the mums and babies doing? 

How are you 5 stars and pato pink muffin? 

I've just taken an opk with fmu because I like to live life on the edge (lol) 
They are still neg but very dark for fmu I think O could be approaching :)

As for the weather you can't do anything in 107 or 10anything for that matter ! It's been forecast low 70s where I live but I live at the seaside and it's always hotter than they say (I have my own indoor out door digital thermometer) we've been hitting high 70s and 80 at the hottest here and it's not going to change for the next 10 days it's lovely weather warm enough to get stuff done like gardening or running around on the beach not too hot :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here's my fmu opk. :coffee::coffee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lenorajoy

I agree, anything over 100 is just stay inside weather. If you go outside you'll be sweating buckets and exhausted in no time. And you may get fried by the sun.

I don't want to set myself up for disappointment, but I have a feeling I'm not going to see AF. Especially considering a bit of fooling around last night and no spotting after whatsoever, not even tinged cm. that always induces some spotting at the very least, usually followed very soon by AF. I really hope I'm right. Those stupid tests just won't give me what I want! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks for asking amber. We're just going through the motions each day.. Sweets is no longer sleeping 8 hours.. now we're at 5 or 6 so less sleep here and just endless stress



And as far as the weather... we're in the mid 90s with a 90+% humidity so anything done outside is either before 9am or after 7pm. I bought a fan for sweet's carseat/stroller because even with the air at full blast in my car, with no rear air vents, he gets hot.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lenora I really hope you're right :)

Fla I'm so sorry things are so hard for you right now and to top it off baby sweets not sleeping well I feel for you. The first year with a baby is such such hard work and such a huge adjustment for your marriage and routine (I know you've always had fur babies too) all I can say is I can remember the going through the motions days and reassure you it's normal and does get better babies are hard work add to that all your other circumstances and it's no wonder you're feeling wiped out right now. Here's a big hug xxxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Negative one is fmu the ?positive? One is the darker one what do we think am I close to the tww?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry is that better ....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lenorajoy

It looks close to me! Let's hope this surge brings on a good egg for you! Fx!!


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA sorry things have been rough. I hope Sweets starts sleeping more for you again and you can get a break from the stress of everything. I completely agree with Amber on going through the motions. I've never had a baby of my own, but I lived with my sister for a year when she had her twins and helped out with them and just from that I can understand just going through the motions, especially with extra stress involved including not getting enough sleep. It can be so emotionally and physically exhausting! Hang in there, lovely. And if you ever need to vent, know we're here to support you. <3


----------



## breakingdawn

BOO! Sorry about the dumb BFN Lenora. Amber! Girl.. that looks CLOSE.. as in ovulating within the next 24 hours close. FX for you! I am ready to get into the 2ww. I am hoping my wait flies by with preparations for DD#2's birthday party the day before Father's Day!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking what do you have planned for your little girls big birthday? :)

It is close sooooo close I'm thrilled as I guessed it was coming and have had nothing to go on because my body still had Hcg up until a few weeks ago from my loss on March 23rd! I've never had spotting happen before ovulation but I did a little Google search and it's very common apparently. 

It's our wedding anniversary on the 16th so I'm hoping to not have AF lol and have a nice bfp instead.

I've just dipped another (ibs today urgh so can't hold anything for long) I can't believe it's happening this quickly after deciding to ttc I'm thankful for that. I hope we can catch the eggy. Breaking how long until you're in the tww ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lenorajoy

:happydance: So excited for you Amber!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for you amber


how are our muffin and 5stars.. been a while


----------



## lenorajoy

Yes, we miss our muffin and 5stars. How are our ladies doing? I'm anxious to see something from muffin. I hope she's okay.


----------



## breakingdawn

I've been wondering about Muffin for days now.. I am not really in the FB circle. :( Amber, girl.... your tests look amazing. Super excited for you!!! I am CD8 I think? I need to double check my app. LOL! But I believe I will start testing for O tomorrow, CD9. Normally I ovulate around CD14 so it should not be too long now. Our BD party is about to commence this week! For Alice's birthday we are going to a place that has private jumpies so it is just your party in there. They rotate you to two different rooms with all sorts of inflatables and then the final room is the birthday room where you do cake and presents. They do all the set up and clean up. It is SO worth it so I do not stress about a party at my house!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Morning Lovelies!

Busy - Yay for that 3+ on the digi. Always a welcome sight :) Can't wait to see what your numbers are. 

Lenora - I'm sorry about the BFNs. No AF is a good sign though - you're not out until she's making herself known!

Amber - You are very close! Ay! TWW coming up!

FLArmy - I'm so sorry about the never ending stress and Sweets going off the 8 hour pattern. You're so due for catching a break. 

Breaking - hoping that O is just around the corner for you. Perfect time to plan a party and stay busy!

Muffin, 5Stars, CCoast - miss you ladies!

I know I missed some of you and you know that was not intentional :flower:

AFM:
Thursday night my poor pup got violently sick. He was puking and had explosive diarrhea. He had no appetite and no energy. He did drink water though. So Friday we were back at the ER. They said that most likely all the pills he was taking killed his stomach flora and he caught a parasite... They put him on antibiotics. On Saturday he was cleared surgically :thumbup: He wouldn't eat the bland prescription diet so I've been boiling incredible amounts of chicken breast every day to feed an 83 pound beast. He finally started pooping better yesterday. It's his last day of recovery today. Keep your fingers crossed we resume our normal life tomorrow!!!

I went to a wedding on Friday and Saturday was completely wiped. I kept napping on and off all day. Sunday I went to a baby shower and then slept for two hours. Yesterday I woke up to a sore cervix... Yup, you know what came next... For several hours I wiped watery pink/orange after peeing with a few pin tip red specks of what looked like tissue. It seems to have resolved itself and my cervix isn't sore today. Nothing made it in the toilet or to the liner. I have an appointment tomorrow and I'll see what they want to do. 

Baby V had a few quiet days again. It obviously wasn't helping yesterday but I've been checking her heartbeat and she's going strong in there. This anterior placenta business is going to seriously do me in. I can only feel her good when she's to my left. Middle and right side are a no man's land. Plus she's a very gentle baby. Sometimes I'll feel her poking out of my side and I don't even know how she got there... On the plus side - 30 weeks today, just 10 more weeks :baby:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking that sounds wonderful and the no clean up is even better with a two year old to look after :)

I'm having some serious pinches alternating from ovary to ovary I think it's trying to decide which follie to pop haha. I'm quite fortunate in that my bd party has been in full swing for 4 days in a row lol so I think I should be covered. Oh wouldn't it be lovely to just catch right away and have my loooong awaited rainbow baby. Sorry I'm just thinking aloud now.

Thanks about the tests I just can't quite believe it and I also can't believe how nervous I feel it's not like we haven't been here before I dipped another test at 3pm an hour and 45 mins ago after just one hour hold (ibs which has now settled thankfully) this is what I got.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Mrs MB I am soooooooooo close aren't I? :) I hope with a four hour hold to see a blazing positive at 7pm :)

Oh my goodness 30 weeks how amazing! What's up with the spotting though are you ok? I'm glad you're finding the heartbeat reassuring but don't hesitate to go along for a trace if she falls out of her normal pattern they can tell much more from a trace. I'm so sorry about your big pup what a rough old time the poor baby. Chicken breast diet sounds like it's going to build him back up in no time you're a brilliant mum to your pup. :) xxx


----------



## ireadyermind

Good morning, gals! :)

*Amber* - I'd be calling those positives and BDing every chance I got! lol

*Mrs.MB* - Your poor pup! What a coincidence! Ours was pretty sick too, but on Saturday night, leading into Sunday morning. He's not on medications or anything, like yours is, but he sure came down with something!

He was vomiting every few minutes even without anything in his stomach. We were able to get some pepto into him (safe for dogs, believe it or not!) and that helped him sleep. But as soon as he woke up the next morning, he was back to devouring every scrap of grass he could find in the yard, and had vomited twice before he'd been awake an hour.

I ended up mixing pepto into a slurry with coconut oil. I had this nagging feeling that he was actually constipated and not nauseated. With the coconut oil mixed in, he devoured that sludge. lol. But within 30 minutes he was better! And thank goodness, because I had been up with him all night.. Oye.

He got watered down applesauce as breakfast, then was able to eat an actual dinner, and finally he was able to have a BM without trouble just before bedtime.

He's an 80lbs dog, so I totally understand the mountains of boiled chicken and rice you'd have to make to feed a dog that size. lol!

The things we do for our fur babies! :haha:


*Breaking* - I remember there was a movie with Adam Sandler, where he had a magic TV remote that would fast-forward, pause, etc. real life... Sometimes I wish we had that thing for the TWW! Fast forward right through..! Haha


----------



## Cornfieldland

Iread, I think they sell those remotes at Bed Bath & Beyond ;) that movie was called Click I believe...why do I know this haha...sad!

Amber those strips look like that egg is on its way down better get to it!

Mrs MB ur poor pup and poor you!!! I hope you can take it easy and rest as much as you can from here on out. 30 weeks feels good doesn't it? Can't believe how soon she will be here!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I wish I knew! My cervix is just in the business of pissing me off I think. Due to the position of my placenta I have no pattern of movement for her. Sugar, cold drinks, fizzy soda, food - nothing gets it going. I feel her when I do. Hopefully as she gets bigger the placenta won't cushion as much. You go and catch that egg NOW!!! I can all but see it produced from those tests :) 

Iready - I just started feeling good about chicken too :) This baby isn't meat friendly and just recently I enjoyed an actual piece of chicken instead of it being minced and hidden in my food, lol. After boiling pounds and pounds this weekend I don't know when I'll want chicken again... I'm so sorry about your baby dog... They're so our children. 

Corn - It does feel good to have made it this far. I will be so happy when she's safely in the world. Pregnancy is such a rollercoaster.


----------



## AugustAngel15

This thread is amazingly supportive! I'm actively ttc. I have had one BFP and lost my baby at 9 weeks and 5 days. That was this past August. 

I found this thread being a crazy google lady because I'm 6 dpo and I feel pregnant. My ovulation was waaaaaay more pronounced than usual. My lower back is very achy, i developed nausea yesterday which is going into today, and I have had a headache since 2dpo. It occurred to me this morning, after bd'ing, my breasts are tender.....only on the sides. This is exactly how I felt when I was pregnant before. 

I'm hoping this is my cycle!!!! I'm preventing myself from testing until the 10th (yeah right! Let's be realistic! I'm a poas addict!).

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome, August!! Fx for you in your tww, hope you caught that egg!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aug, hello and welcome :) 

I'm so sorry for your loss lovely, big big hugs xxxxx

Oh 6dpo how exciting you'll be testing before we know it :D good luck and lots of baby dust your symptoms sound promising xx

Thanks ladies so far I've baby danced 6 days ago today last night the night before and the night before :) 
I'm going to take an opk again in an hour I will update I can feel I'm ovulating :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs mb tell that cervix to behave you don't want muffin at it with the bat! Lol. 

I ready I'm sorry your pup was poorly too :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB your poor pup!! I'm glad he seems to be getting better under your care. Man, that's a lot of chicken! Hopefully you won't have any more trouble with your cervix, but 30 weeks!! So close to full term and baby arriving! We're going to have some new babies here in no time.

AFM: Hopefully the feeling I had that I wouldn't get a BFP until late is as true as the feeling I won't be seeing AF. My intestines seem to be trying to clear everything out today. Bleh. Hoping this is also a good sign... If only FRERs weren't so expensive! I'd be testing at least twice a day. But that was the whole purpose of not buying the cheapies, so I wouldn't drive myself crazy with testing! :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Lenora it would be driving me wild not testing but frers are stupidly expensive. So I totally get it

AFM............. ? Can we call it positive now please hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lenorajoy

YES!! I would call that a positive!


----------



## breakingdawn

Mrs MB, so sorry to hear about your puppy!! :( I hope he is well soon! It is frustrating to have sick pets. Mine goes to the vet Friday but just for her annual. 

Amber, I keep getting pre O twinges from my left and right side. Every time I get them from my right side I worry it will be from my bad side this month! I hate only having one tube. It is so hard. :sad:

Welcome August and good luck to you! :)

Lenora, I get so tired of worrying about testing sometimes I wish I was one of those women who waited until they were LATE with AF. Lol! I am telling you, it will be a MIRACLE if I hold out until Father's Day to test. I think I have a good chance because I just don't want to be disappointed or sad at my daughter's birthday party. She does not deserve that! So for that reason, I will probably be able to hold out. If it is a BFN on Father's Day that will be that because my usual AF spotting kicks in by Monday.

IReady, I wish I had one of those remotes. UGH! I am not sure what is worse honestly, waiting and testing for O or the 2ww where there is just tumbleweeds and nothing going on. Ugh.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks lenora it's darker than the control in real life I'm deffo calling it positive now. :) 

Breaking I can't and hope I never have to imagine how hard that is love big hugs xxxx

Last pic I swear.... Until the ics come out next week hehehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AugustAngel15

You better get to dancing! :happydance: :af:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:blush::blush: I got it covered ;) hehe


----------



## Mrs. MB

AugustAngel - Welcome! Hope to see some test porn from you soon. We're hardly helpful when you're trying to hold off as each and every one is an admitted POAS addict. 

Amber - Good job. Nothing to be shy about :flasher:


----------



## lenorajoy

> Amber - Good job. Nothing to be shy about :flasher:

:rofl: The flasher cracks me up!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I have actually gotten my cheap internet test purchasing under control. I do not have any in my house. Maybe, just maybe, this will help. I got my last BFP at 10dpo. That is only 4 days away! This would be my first test after mc in August. I don't know how I will react to a BFN. We've been ttc for just under 2 years.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pmsl Mrs mb xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Whoop!! I hope to see a test like yours around CD14 Amber!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Amber that's a lot of BDing holy cow hahaha! I don't remember the last time I did. I have my postpartum appt tomorrow so I'm gonna ask about birth control. I need to be on something if we ever get an approtunity to be alone ;) baby in bed is birth control for now. DH is planning on getting fixed later. 
Does anyone remember if they do a vaginal exam postpartum? I didn't think so but I can't remember, I don't wAnt to shave myself if I don't have too ;)


----------



## lenorajoy

August, I know it's easier said than done, but I'd err on the side of caution and maybe wait it out a couple of extra days to be sure you don't send yourself on too much of a rollercoaster too early. Either that or be prepared for a BFN ahead of time, knowing it could well be too early.

That being said, all of us love some test porn! :haha: Fx you'll get your BFP nice and early and not be stuck in the waiting game! I'm in the 3ww currently and it's just awful! I opted to prepare myself for a BFN and tested at 9 dpo this time. I don't think the suspense or disappointment would have improved any if I had held out for missing AF and then gotten a BFN, though.


----------



## breakingdawn

Lenora! Are you trying to deny us test porn!? :haha: I kid I kid.... and I totally agree with what you are saying. Hey, at least we are getting some test porn from Amber! Maybe I can share some soon... really hoping to see a positive OPK again this month!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As far as testing you gotta do what you gotta do. I personally after all these pregnancies and losses don't really get excited/disappointed anymore I'm too exhausted, but I love playing with tests and pee lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I think I've provided some good line porn this last few days haha. 

Breaking I really hope you see a lovely positive opk soon. How long until cd 14?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome august angel. I hope you find this to be a place of support and love through your journey.

MrsMB- your poor pup and you! hope that he has ZERO issues the rest of his long life lol you've dealt with a lifetime of problems already. Congrats on 30 weeks! 

amber- beautiful dark lines. FX you catch the eggy

lenora- FX and :dust: there is some good HCG building to show a nice line

breaking- hope you get to ovulate from the good side

corn- I think he did a quick one at my 6week but I also had a section so :shrug: sorry I'm not much help. 

How are all our mommas-to-be feeling? 

Busy- can't wait to hear your lab results. tons and tons of :dust:

pink- hope you're on the mend and the pink clan is all adjusting nicely

Disney- hope your house is fixed quick

pato, muffin, tasha, ccoast,5stars- hope all you ladies are ok.

sorry for those I'm missing. a lot on my mind to process


----------



## frangi33

Hey Ashley what date is your section scheduled for? Any more contractions at all?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - I can also do this one :rain: It's usually reserved for "Muffin Stripper" when her DH isn't complying but I don't think she would mind you using the pole :haha:

Lenora - The flasher dude gets me every time too!

FLArmy  - Thank you. As of yesterday it's been a month since the journey first started. We need a few good days so I can start focusing on the baby room and get my exercise back (I usually do most of my walking with the dog).


----------



## M&S+Bump

FLA sorry about the daily grind. Sleep deprivation is no joke.

I'm happy to upload pics of my tests for squinting at - I put the other day down to a bad evap and just spent £9 and ordered another 90 ICs &#128561; :haha: FRERs were buy one get one free so I have two of those, and two CB digis as well (which were accidentally buy one get one free - two packets were stuck together, I thought cellophaned together because it said 'two pack' on the edge of the shelf - I only realised weeks later when I opened them that there was two in each box - oopsie!) I should be good for this month at least... 5dpo and bfns don't bother me in the slightest, every new test is like a gambler rolling the dice or placing a bet, no matter how many negatives I've had, if I'm still in the game then this next one might be the one. Hey, it's cheaper a habit than gambling, cocaine or shoes... :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs mb that's too funny! I don't want to force any bd on him lol he's made many deposits this last 6 days 7 to be exact over 5 sessions hahaha I think I'm good. Does anyone else go off the boil the day of ovulation ? I do it's so counter productive lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey fran xx


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Amber, I'm all over DH, practically begging him, until a day or two after o. :haha: It's like magic, suddenly appearing and disappearing with the ewcm, and then again (unfortunately) with AF. The AF part drives me nuts as we don't dtd during AF.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lenora mine always Ramps up again around af too lol


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - I totally didn't see that you asked! I'm sorry! I did a super quick scan last night lol. Good luck with your OPK! You look like you're getting super close..I'd DTD just to be safe!

FLA- I'm sorry you've been having a tough time :( How old is baby boy now? I know that around 4/5 months there's a sleep regression so that might be what's happening.

Lenora - I'm sorry about the BFN :( 

Mrs. MB - Poor puppy! I can't believe that he's still going through so much :( I hope you get some answers as to what was going on with you...but as long as baby is okay that's what matters!

August - welcome!! :dust:

frangi - hey girly! It's scheduled for June 8...8 more days :happydance: I have been getting contractions off and on but they never stay regular which is annoying. 

I hope I got everyone! You ladies move so quick it's hard to catch up lol

*AFM:*
Been getting cramps alot today but nothing consistent. It almost feels like diarrhea cramps (sorry if tmi :haha:) but they're not going away when I use the restroom so idk. At least I only have *8* days left until he's here!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: DH's last day of work is Sunday and then he's off for hopefully almost 6 weeks! Right now he's for sure off for 3 weeks...but we're waiting on the rest of his leave to come through. It would be amazing if he could stay home that long and help! 

My toddler has also been really pushing my buttons today. So many tantrums and screaming and crying, ugh. I am so ready for DH to get off of work so I can just...go into another room or something and not hear her for a little bit lol. 

I'm washing her absolute favorite Mickey Mouse stuffed toy right now (because she decided to put her hand in her poopy diaper after naptime and wipe it on him and on her :nope:) and she's throwing a fit because she doesn't have him :dohh: She just woke up from her nap and I'm already ready for her to go to bed for the night. Whew. Anyways sorry that was so long lol :blush:


----------



## ireadyermind

You gals are kinda lucky with that! My libido does absolutely NOTHING all month long. I have no libido to speak of. It's sad, I miss it! When I was on BC, I was like a wild animal around O time. Haha :blush:

I never get EWCM or anything, either. So those are some of the reasons I know something's wrong with my hormones.


And speaking of which, I just heard back from my doctor!

She said my estrogen levels are so low, they resemble what you'd expect to see from a POST-menopausal woman, not a 31y/o who is relatively healthy! Still waiting on progesterone tests, but the doc immediately phoned the endocrinologist and talked to him/her about me, well that doc said all you need for a PCOS diagnosis is to have 9 or fewer cycles a year (check!), and other symptoms like excessive hair growth (check!), and acne (double-check!).

They said, "Come back in for redraws on CD7 of your next cycle." Well, just so happens that I was on CD8 for these first tests, so I was like, "Does it HAVE to be CD7? You can't work with my CD8 draws?" Still waiting on an email reply for that one, but at least we're getting somewhere! I'm excited!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Iread I'm glad you've got a bit of an answer and you're getting somewhere with these tests I'm sorry that your level came back low :( 

I've got confirmed PCOS I'm treated with metformin which gave me my periods back regular 29 day cycles. My ovaries are still large but notably less cystic I hope that they can start you on some treatments to help with yours. My libido has always been on the higher side there's always a week in a month where I don't want to know though from about ovulation to 7dpo then it comes back lol. Here's hoping for more answers and the start of some treatments for you. Before metformin I too was having 40 days of bleeding then no AF For three/six months we are actually very similar in a lot of ways xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley 8 days eeeeeeeee

And no worries I just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you :)


----------



## ashleyg

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley 8 days eeeeeeeee
> 
> And no worries I just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you :)

:hugs: you're too sweet Amber! 

I'm so excited to start seeing some tests from you!!


----------



## ireadyermind

*Amber* - I'm feeling a little excited! This could mean a sticky bean in just a few months! If ever there was a motivation for me to work even harder at losing weight and being in shape, this is it. Haha


----------



## FLArmyWife

ugh I just don't know what to do.

Lab results came in. My HGB, HCT, MCV, MCH, and Ferritin were all low. My RDW, MPV, and TIBC were all high. All those indicate the iron deficient anemia BUT the iron levels result came back within normal range :shrug: but dr is still suggest some iron supplement thing.
Then she says my thyroid is normal.. I've been off the meds for 2 months AND she said my thyroid was enlarged when I was at my appointment but my levels are normal.. Did I ever have a thyroid condition? I'm so confused!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla that all sounds like it needs further investigation to me no wonder you are confused I would be too. In fact I am! Big hugs x


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy - I hope you can get that figured out. It def sounds like you need to have more tests done :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I do know though, that a red blood cell count can come back in the normal range however the cells can be abnormally shaped and therefore not able to function correctly causing anemia.... I forget what it's called .....


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you FLarmy! <3 I hope you get your medical stuff sorted soon. That does not sound like much fun. :( I recently had a full blood workup and they did find high cholesterol. Sigh. Which runs in my family. Bugger.

Amber, I am CD8 today, I will start testing for O tomorrow. Last month I had my super dark positive around CD13 I think so I assumed O was on CD14.

Sorry for the quick reply. I missed a lot of pages and I know I missed some of you. To those about to test soon, FX for you.. whether it is for O or babies! I'll be looking forward to some test porn. I am super scared to test this time around, not sure why. :shrug:


----------



## Aayla

Well that was the shortest period ever. 2 days..with 3 days of spotting, 2 before and 1 after. I suspect because I didn't ovulate and that my progesterone was so low that it wasn't able to thicken my lining enough for a regular one but just enough to bring a small one. Not that I'm complaining. I'm glad I didn't get the heavy ones I am used to.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Flarmy - That really sucks that they can't completely diagnose it. I would try the iron supplements though... it couldn't hurt.

Aayla my periods were shorter when I had annovulatory cycles too, either in days or in bleeding. Fx for you for this month :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Disney I hope your stay at your parents goes smoothly and that the roof is finished quickly

Lenora could you manage a small window unit or the like to help combat the heat until your a/c is fixed? Boy the bfp of yours is sure being stubborn

Iread a shorter cycle would be wonderful. Hopefully you're emailed back soon and they are happy with the lab on file instead of making you wait until another cycle for more testing.

Ashley he'll be here in a week (or less) :wohoo: so exciting!!

Amber... DANG GUUUURL! FX'd for your anniversary bfp :dust:

FLArmy :hugs: I think Amber was talking about sickle cell anemia (though it's highly unlikely that's what you have and they would have spotted it almost immediately). I agree with the other ladies, further investigation seems warranted

breaking those jump houses are loads of fun, I hope Alice has a blast for her birthday

MrsMB you tell baby V to quit stressing you, poor dear. Awww your pup, hopefully fully on the mend now?

Welcome August :wave: 
Very sorry for your loss.
We love POAS addicts, you'll fit right in :winkwink: Good luck!

Corn I honestly don't remember if they do an exam PP. Huh? Funny how you forget things so quickly.

M+S Yessss don't deny us our chance to squint. <3


----------



## frangi33

Corn I had a couple of exams pp due to tearing. 

Ashley sorry your lo is being hard work, I'm v happy for our dd to go off to the childminders right now, it's so tough keeping up with them so I feel for you. 

I hope your doctor can work it out soon flarmy! All this guessing and worrying needs to be over. How did sweets sleep last night? Is the best contributing do you think? 

Breaking why do you think you might be scared to test this cycle? 

Mrs mb how's your pup doing? 

Have you tried baby wearing yet pink, howd it go? 

Amber fx everything goes right for you this month, it's about time! X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey ladies, thanks for the baby dust :)

I don't think it will happen this cycle I'm not convinced my body is ready. I had weird watery pink fluid and rusty brown spotting along with reddish ewcm yesterday so odd I've had a streak of red ewcm in the past with ovulation but not this. I do think I ovulated though as today I'm crampy -normal for me for 1dpo and cm is almost all gone and what's there is tacky. Opk is neg too this morning. 

Obviously I hope I can catch :) 

Time will tell 

Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks for the thoughts ladies. I e-mailed the dr back so hopefully I hear from her at a decent type of the day.
Sorry haven't been replying to many people and doing mostly just selfish posts.. I have a lot going on. I'm reading I promise
fx and :dust: to all


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA, don't feel the need to apologize for not specifically replying to each of us. You have a little one and some health concerns of your own going on! We definitely understand. Your test results are so confusing! I hope you'll have some answers very soon. I'm sorry you have this confusion to add to everything else going on.:hugs:


Busy - We borrowed a window AC unit from my in-laws to use in our bedroom so we don't sweat to death at night. Thank God they had one! I was sweating doing the dishes this morning. :haha:
My bfp is definitely taking its sweet time!!:trouble: On the plus side, still absolutely ZERO signs of AF. The cramping/pinching has stopped, and actually most of the pregnancy symptoms have all but stopped, too. My boobs today are only sore if I press on them and there are a few other things still hanging around, but for the most part I hardly feel pregnant. I'm definitely still bloated, though. I'm planning on testing again in the morning. Fx for some lines!! If I don't get good ones I'm going to have to go buy more tests. :dohh: I was hoping the 3 pack I bought to add to what I had left over would last me this cycle, but that's not likely at this point.

How long to I wait for a bfp before I contact my doctor to have bloods done? If I'm not pregnant I need to find out what's going on. I've never been this late for my period. This is cd30 and I've never gone over 29!


Amber - :dust:Fx you'll catch a good egg! Maybe your body is just doing something strange after all it's been through?


Aayla - I hope you have a good cycle this time around so you can catch a good egg!!:dust:


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking - Is it test porn day?? :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- I called my Dr the day I got two lines and they called me in for blood work. If you don't get two lines by the end of the week I'd call. My periods were always spot on but during TTCing I was like 12 days late 1 cycle. That is when I scheduled a Dr appointment and we did some fertility testing. FX though you get some double lines!


busy- can't wait to hear the results of your labs from yesterday


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, FLA! I really hope I'm late because it's good news!

Ooh, yes busy can't wait to see results!! <3


----------



## breakingdawn

Busy -- thanks! I hope she has a fun party!!

Frangi-- I think I am nervous to test this month because I am worried I may have fertility issues now in my older age with one tube. So every month that passes, I get a little more nervous about the issue. :(

Lenora -- Testing for O in a couple of hours! I do not expect to see much at CD9 but jumping on the BD train tonight. We will do every other day until it is close to time then I hope to get at least a couple of back to back tries. It will be way more than we did when we got pregnant with #2!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Have fun breaking ;) 

Lenora still no joy with testing love? Sending baby dust I've never been late before a positive so it's all new to me it must drive you mad? How are you feeling?

Afm ovulation happened today at 1pm!!!! I had pain for around ten minutes ish just sharp crampy period type pain to the right which got stronger and stronger and then at around 10 mins it eased very quickly and is now completely gone and I've come out in a spot on my right side of my chin too. From memory I don't think I've ever had an ovulation this pronounced before i hope it's a good sign. I also got waves of nausea just before it I must be hyper aware of pain as it was my warning with the haemorrhages. Gutted as I'm now 0dpo hahaha but thrilled I've ovulated the pain has completely gone now it was like having stitch but down there. I know I didn't have cysts from my scan a week ago so that's a relief or I'd be worried. Let's hope all the baby dancing means there's a good sperm waiting :) I'm still in target for my test day though around the 16th we all know I'll be testing before then though haha if I'm preg it will be then I tell hubby.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just realised that's a fib I didn't find out I was pregnant until 10 weeks with my son.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies. I'm trying to keep up reading!!!

Flarmy, how strange with your tests. I hope you get answers soon!!!

Amber fx'd for you!!

All ovulaters I hope you guys catch your eggies!!!!

Busy how are you darling?

Ashley I can totally sympathize with you about dd. At the end of my pregnancy I had no patience with dd I felt like such a bad mommy. Even now I'm being put to the test. H needs me and I think E has colic :(. She screamed and cried from 4:30 to just after 11 last night. It literally took every bit of strength and patience to deal with it. I was crying and upset and dh was trying to help and I bit his head off and was just miserable. I started wondering "what have I done?!" Not that I regret my sweet beautiful baby but I just don't know if I can handle it. Today is a new day with renewed strength and rest and patience. But I feel like with the hormones, the pain of recovering, the stress of a relentless screaming baby and the needs of a toddler. It is just too much sometimes. I will survive. I am stronger than my circumstance and I know it will not last forever!! I don't understand though why the body has to be so mean to us with the wild hormones, we should be dosed with a heaping scoop of dopamine and the good relaxing wonderful hormones so we can care for our babies. It gives me new perspective for mommas that struggle though, because dd1 was a dream, she was so easy I could n3ver understand how some women felt. Anyway sorry for being a downer. It will get better and I'll perk up once sleep comes back and baby grows a bit!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Looking forward to seeing the test breaking!

Amber, I'm so excited for you!! Hopefully all that pain has amounted to a good egg and you have a good spermy waiting there for it! Sticky, sticky :dust: for you!

It's driving me a bit crazy not knowing! I really hope to see some lines on tomorrow's test or I may start to get a bit concerned. I know there are ladies that don't get a positive on a pee test until well into their first trimester and have to confirm pregnancy with a blood test, but it seems so unlikely that I'm one of them. Most likely if I don't get a positive tomorrow I'll test Friday and Saturday and if I don't have lines by then I'll be calling my doctor to check it out. I've never wanted to see lines so badly! I really want a baby (I've missed the anniversary reveal date for DH, but my due date would be 2 days before my birthday, so I've really got everything crossed!), but also if I'm not pregnant that would mean something might be wrong.


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, good to see you! I'm sorry you're having such a rough time between the birth, recovery, colic, a toddler, and hormones! That is too much to handle all at once! I can't say I know too much about colic as I don't have any personal experience with a colicky baby. Have you tried any remedies for the colic? I know there are all sorts of things that could cause it. I hope she lets you get some rest soon. Crying is so stressful, especially when you don't know how to fix it. :hugs: You're right, it won't last forever and it will get better. I hope DH understands how much you're dealing with and is patient with you.


----------



## lenorajoy

Apparently there's this thing called round ligament pain and I've experienced it a few times recently. When I sneezed a couple of times today (my nose has been excessively dry and itchy - weird) and at least once last week it felt like I pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen. I was worried at first because I thought it might be confirmation that something might be wrong with me. But then I was so relieved when I googled it and found out a lot of women experience it in their tww when they're pregnant!

I've officially reached the point that pain and discomfort actually comfort me. :dohh: I really need to get some confirmation soon because I think I might actually be losing my mind!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Wow so many pages! I'm going to go off of memory real quick so please forgive me if I miss you. Will most likely be out of order too lol.

Sorry for not elaborating on my house, nothing happened but it's an old home and was desperately needing the roof fixed. We had a lot of leaks over the winter! So we are very excited that it's finally getting done.

Lenora still no BFP or af? Do I need to get the bat?

FLArmy sorry about everything that's causing stress. Sometimes it feels like it is one thing after the other doesn't it? Same story here! Hope things start getting better.

Amber woohoo for O! Hope you guys caught the egg.

Corn I had a very quick pelvic exam at my 6 week pp visit. I wasn't expecting it and didn't shave lol. He basically just made sure my tearing healed ok.

Mrs MB your poor puppy just can't catch a break! I want to mail him a big ol bone for his troubles lol. And happy 30 weeks! I can't believe it! Seems like you were just posting about your BFP!

Breaking, Aayla, and our newcomers, wishing you guys lots of :dust:

Busy hope you are feeling well! When is your first dr appt?

Worried about our muffin :( hope all is ok with her and her fam.

Pato how are you?

Oh pink sorry things are rough :(. They're always hard in the beginning. What could be causing the colic? Have you tried cutting out dairy from your diet? Try process of elimination to see if it makes a difference. Things will get better :hugs:

Ash woohoo 8 days til our next fab baby! Sorry your toddler is acting up. I say this to all the moms about to have baby #2 and that is to enjoy these last few days with just her because things will never be the same once baby arrives. I still mourn the days where it was just DD1 because we had fun and our relationship was just different. We still do of course, but you know what I mean. It's hard to explain. But now we have Ellie to add to the fun :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM still at my parents! They started the roof yesterday and things are going slow.. So not sure how long we'll be up here. Hopefully just a couple more days but could very well take through the weekend. I brought my computer up here so at least I'm able to work as well.

SO started a new job today, a very good one at that. We are so excited that things are starting to look up a little. Plus it's Union so we will have great benefits for the girls. 

Ellie has been doing good. My milk supply has been concerning me, my boobs just don't get as full anymore. I'm worried it's stress. She's having enough wet and dirty diapers so maybe my supply is just adjusting to her needs? Either way I still take the Honest Co. Lactation vitamins and they help. 

Forgot to mention she rolls over from tummy to back now! She started last week. She can get to her side from her back too. I got a giggle out of her for the first time two days ago too while tickling her. She's being kind of stubborn with the laughs! But she coos and talks and smiles all day. The two hour nap was a one time thing unfortunately. Still trying though!


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney, yes please bring out the bat! 

I hope they finish up your roof soon! I know how difficult it can be being displaced in someone else's home for a while, and that's just with me and DH! How is Ellie doing with the bottle? Has she taken one yet?


----------



## breakingdawn

Waiting for the OPK to finish, definitely looks lighter at CD9 this month than it did last month. :shrug: At least I know I have not missed any vital BD times yet!


----------



## ireadyermind

*Busy* - Thank you for your kind words. :) Unfortunately the endocrinologist insisted that I go back next cycle for CD7 draws. I suppose I can hope that I won't need to go back because I'll have a BFP instead of AF? Haha 

*Lenora* - Eeew, do they not have AC at all? In our previous house, all DH and I had was a wall AC unit. Just ONE for the whole house. We would be just dripping sweat all summer! In this newer house, there's central AC, but it's a two story house and the upstairs is like an oven by the end of the day. I feel your pain! Haha

*Amber* - Sounds like you O'd for sure!

*Pink* - My mom says that all first borns are perfect children, just so that you're lured into the "this is so easy! why don't I have more?" trap, and then - BAM! The second and third children make your hair turn gray. :haha:

I'm sorry things were so rough for you! :hugs:

*Disney* - Glad to hear that roof's getting repairs, then! :) That's good news. I know the hassle of an old, leaky roof and putting down buckets when it rains!



AFM - Still waiting on some of the last test results to come in. Progesterone, specifically. I'm almost certain that one's going to come back low, too.


----------



## breakingdawn

Actually I lied... looking good for CD9! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







cd9.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lenorajoy

IRYM - Our AC stopped working properly on Friday, just in time for the heat to hit! Of course, that's no coincidence. It wasn't hot enough to be running most of the day until then, so that was the first test of it since moving in. It failed, of course. We just found out it's the air compressor (fortunately covered under our home warranty), but the guy that came to take a look checked out our furnace to make sure nothing was wrong there and took one look at the back of the furnace and said the coil on it didn't even belong to that system and that's why the compressor failed! He said the compressor would keep failing every couple of years if we don't fix that and the home inspector should have caught it and made the seller replace it. The home warranty company most likely won't cover the coil as well as the compressor, so it's looking like we might have to pay $800 out of pocket to replace it! :trouble:


----------



## lenorajoy

Looking good breaking!! :happydance::dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Disney, yes please bring out the bat!
> 
> I hope they finish up your roof soon! I know how difficult it can be being displaced in someone else's home for a while, and that's just with me and DH! How is Ellie doing with the bottle? Has she taken one yet?

:trouble: Have you ever been late before?

And thanks! My mom has been working with the pacifier with her here. She is slowly getting the hang of it. It's pretty funny to watch :laugh2:. She's actually keeping it in her mouth for a few seconds now. Just gotta figure out how to get her to suckle on it now. I'm going to pump a little for her to try the bottle. I figured once she was sucking on the paci she would know to suck on the bottle. But we may try the bottle again here soon.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies a quick update on Muffin....I tired to screen shot the text she sent me but I tried several times and it just couldn't upload so I'm going to try and get what she said correct...
Her BFF and a couple of her bff friends were out having some drinks and apparently her bff was not in any condition to drive but did any ways....two of the passengers weren't wearing sealtbelts and one was killed and one is in the hospital in critical condition....her and another passenger walked away with I believe minor injuries....she is facing manslaughter charges....her blood alcohol was not over the legal limit but she made the choice to drive!!!
Muffin is taking this very hard...please keep muffin and her bff family in your prayers please...I do believe that her bff has a little girl so this has to be very hard.


----------



## lenorajoy

Haha I bet it's funny to watch! She's just too cute!

I think the latest I've ever been is about 12 hours. I usually start in the afternoon the day I'm due and I think it was three months ago I started on a Tuesday morning instead of Monday afternoon. I'm officially two days late now and that's never happened before. If I were going to start I should have at the very least had (TMI ahead!) some sticky brown cm. Instead what I have is creamy yellowish cm and a soft cervix I'm actually able to reach. The only time I'm able to reach it is during ovulation, when it's so low it takes almost no effort. The rest of the time it's so high I can't find it.

The round ligament pain I've been having has DEFINITELY never happened before either. This is a whole new thing for me. I didn't even know it was a thing.


----------



## lenorajoy

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies a quick update on Muffin....I tired to screen shot the text she sent me but I tried several times and it just couldn't upload so I'm going to try and get what she said correct...
> Her BFF and a couple of her bff friends were out having some drinks and apparently her bff was not in any condition to drive but did any ways....two of the passengers weren't wearing sealtbelts and one was killed and one is in the hospital in critical condition....her and another passenger walked away with I believe minor injuries....she is facing manslaughter charges....her blood alcohol was not over the legal limit but she made the choice to drive!!!
> Muffin is taking this very hard...please keep muffin and her bff family in your prayers please...I do believe that her bff has a little girl so this has to be very hard.

Thanks for the update, 5stars... Certainly not the news we wanted to hear, but I'm glad to hear muffin's physically okay. Poor muffin! She and everyone involved will definitely be in my prayers! I can't imagine what they're all going through. :nope:


----------



## breakingdawn

OMG! :cry: Please tell Muffin she is in my thoughts. How awful!!!! :(


----------



## frangi33

Poor muffin and her friends hiw terrible. Sending hugs and love her way x


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh no poor muffin. sending lots of :dust:


----------



## ireadyermind

How tragic! Glad muffin's okay, but what a terrible thing to happen... Let her know we're thinking about her!


----------



## ireadyermind

*Lenora* - Man, that's crappy the inspector didn't catch the error! Maybe he wasn't really familiar with AC workings? 


I got the RLP almost immediately with my MC. I was laying in bed and started to get up, and OW! I know some people say you can't get RLP so early, but that was what made me convinced I was pregnant in the first place, and it'd never happened before! For me it happens almost the instant my uterus begins to enlarge, which I guess can start a few days after implantation!

It's happened a few times since then, once with a CP and once this last cycle which was BFN - but I'm beginning to suspect that maybe the BFN was just because a pregnancy failed before I had enough HCG to show on a test?

Anyway, I hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh that's terrible! Can't believe she was drunk enough that she shouldn't be driving but wasn't over the limit :( here, if I drank one glass of white wine (250ml, approx 3 units) at my body weight (140lb) I'd be over the drink drive limit already.


----------



## lenorajoy

ireadyermind said:


> *Lenora* - Man, that's crappy the inspector didn't catch the error! Maybe he wasn't really familiar with AC workings?
> 
> 
> I got the RLP almost immediately with my MC. I was laying in bed and started to get up, and OW! I know some people say you can't get RLP so early, but that was what made me convinced I was pregnant in the first place, and it'd never happened before! For me it happens almost the instant my uterus begins to enlarge, which I guess can start a few days after implantation!
> 
> It's happened a few times since then, once with a CP and once this last cycle which was BFN - but I'm beginning to suspect that maybe the BFN was just because a pregnancy failed before I had enough HCG to show on a test?
> 
> Anyway, I hope it's a good sign for you!

I know, right?! What's the inspector guy's deal anyway? He did point out two other potential problem, so he must have at least looked at things. Maybe you're right about his knowledge of AC units. It would be nice if someone else were responsible for paying for this $800 part. Not a nice surprise!

And I hope it's good for me, too! And I've always been a firm believer in pre-implantation symptoms. I didn't know any of them until I started googling each one after I'd experienced them! You can't really make them up if you don't know what they are. Here's a link to an older thread from this site:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/537478-early-symptom-girls-we-not-crazy-check-out.html

There's a little bit of information about early pregnancy factor (EPF) in the article linked in there. Here's one with a bit more detail:

https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php#fb45

This is the first thread I found about it, great information! https://www.mothering.com/forum/19-i-m-pregnant/596339-round-ligament-pain-very-early-pregnancy.html

From what I can tell, the EPF hormones basically prevent your immune system from rejecting the fertilized egg and helps direct it to the uterus so it can implant there. With all of that hormonal communication going on between the embryo and your body, I can absolutely believe some women will have symptoms from it. Some women are more sensitive to hormonal changes, and those will be the ones that will likely experience symptoms very early on.


----------



## ireadyermind

Oh yeah, I've read about EPF before! I have done so so so much reading and research these past two years of TTC. lol. I believe EPF is a real occurrence, 'cause that fertilized egg is still doing work, dividing and growing even before it's implanted! So there's no way it's not somehow signalling the rest of the body, in my opinion. 

I wonder if there are more studies being done on the subject? I'd certainly be interested!

But I can understand why there aren't tests that look for EPF, because an egg could be fertilized but never implant, you know? How sad would that be to get several positive EPF type tests only to have AF show up?


----------



## lenorajoy

I agree, I think it would be worse knowing that you conceived but couldn't keep a pregnancy. :cry: I don't think it would be a good idea to have those tests available over the counter even if they were expensive. That may be why they haven't been.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 stars thanks for the update please send muffin my love and tell her I'm thinking of her and her bffs family. That's such an awful awful tragedy and so scary that our muffin was involved :,( sending love muffin xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg, muffin. Hugs and love to you!!! I can't even imagine what you and your friends are going through.


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't remember who asked, but according to my dr colic isn't something you cause or can necessarily "fix" so a change of diet isn't going to help unless there are underlying problems (allergy or something) but since she's having normal poops and is fine the rest of the time they said this is a case of just colic. Yay me! Haha. She does act rather painful during the times of her screaming but they said if you can distract them and make them stop crying even if just for 5 minutes they aren't in pain, because you can't distract them from pain. Which I can get her to stop crying/screaming but not for long. It's just something I didn't even consider being a possibility. My arrogant self just thought I'd have another amazing baby :haha:, not that she isn't amazing , she most definitely is and is so special but you know what I mean. I've been told if your second child was your first you wouldn't have a second :rofl: , I think you tend to forget a little. I know we had some trying times with dd1 but being in this now has made it look like a cake walk even though I know it wasn't when going through it. So maybe it's true that you forget.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww I'm sorry pink. :hugs: I'm glad she doesn't seem to be in any pain, but I hope she outgrows it soon so you can get a break. I imagine it's true you forget, otherwise why would anyone ever want to be pregnant again after the first labor and delivery/recovery? :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Busy - I know I can't believe it!! How are you doing?

Frangi - it's definitely trying my patience. I try to be calm but somedays she just pushes all of my buttons :( 

Amber - yay! I hope you caught the eggie!

Pink - I;m sorry it's been so rough lately with both of your girls. :( I hope this baby is easy because I don't know how I can handle my DD with her acting like she has been AND a new baby :nope: I'm most nervous about that part I think. As for E...have you tried Gerber Colic Calm? I have sooooooo many mommy friends who swear by it when they had babies who had colic. It's kind of pricey but theyve all said it's totally worth it. 

Lenora - GL with your tests. I really hope you get to see that second line soon! <3

Disney - Thanks disney. I know what you mean & I've been thinking about that alot. As much as I want to meet baby boy, I'm nervous about the huge change that's coming. I think I'm just scared that I won't be able to handle it like I thought. My DD is so stubborn and hard headed that I'm nervous it's going to be a really rough adjustment for everyone.

That's adorable that she's starting to giggle a little. My daughter was so hard to make giggle lol. 

and OMG poor muffin! Tell her we're all thinking of her and sending love! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

*AFM:*
I had my 38 week appt today and dr. did a cervix check because all day yesterday and this morning I've been getting cramping and lower back pain. I'm still not dilated (shocker! lol) but I'm 70% effaced which is a huge change because at my check last week I wasn't effaced at all. So apparently these contractions have been doing a little something. Mr dr said that because of the effacement and the cramping/contractions I could go into labor within the next few days. How I would love that but I highly doubt it lol :haha:

I'm going to try walking a lot today and jumping DH when he gets home tonight for some :sex: to see if that helps things along :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Muffin that's absolutely devastating for everyone involved! Your poor bff must be in such anguish and distress over it all. I'm so sorry :hugs:
You are loved and missed here, you are in my thoughts prayers!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I hope your roof is fixed asap! I hate owning a home sometimes, it can be so stressful and such a money pit! Our home needs a lot of upgrades but it's so $$$

Ashley is your nursery all done? Would love to see a pic! I can't wait to see a picture of your little man soon! If you went into labor would you still have a c section?

5stars hope you are well, miss u too!

Busy did you get ur results? Hope it's good news!

Pink it's nice to hear from you, been thinking of you! Crying babies are so hard. My first was a easy go with the flow baby, second had a mind of his own. But they were both pretty good babies. There were a few days of all day crying but not weeks or months. I would go insane I think! Mateo is a pretty content boy, but like you said the fussy time is usually 5-12 at night. He's happy as long as I'm holding him or nursing him, he's gained a pound a week the last two weeks. Starting to have longer periods now of being alert, looking around and smiling a bit. He's up every 2 or 3 hours a night so I'm really tired, can't imagine having a toddler too though! It's not easy!

:babydust: to you lady's TTC and in the TTW


----------



## Disneymom1129

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies a quick update on Muffin....I tired to screen shot the text she sent me but I tried several times and it just couldn't upload so I'm going to try and get what she said correct...
> Her BFF and a couple of her bff friends were out having some drinks and apparently her bff was not in any condition to drive but did any ways....two of the passengers weren't wearing sealtbelts and one was killed and one is in the hospital in critical condition....her and another passenger walked away with I believe minor injuries....she is facing manslaughter charges....her blood alcohol was not over the legal limit but she made the choice to drive!!!
> Muffin is taking this very hard...please keep muffin and her bff family in your prayers please...I do believe that her bff has a little girl so this has to be very hard.

I had a feeling something was going on. :( Muffin you and your friends are in my thoughts and prayers hun. I am so sorry. :hugs:


pinkpassion said:


> I can't remember who asked, but according to my dr colic isn't something you cause or can necessarily "fix" so a change of diet isn't going to help unless there are underlying problems (allergy or something) but since she's having normal poops and is fine the rest of the time they said this is a case of just colic. Yay me! Haha. She does act rather painful during the times of her screaming but they said if you can distract them and make them stop crying even if just for 5 minutes they aren't in pain, because you can't distract them from pain. Which I can get her to stop crying/screaming but not for long. It's just something I didn't even consider being a possibility. My arrogant self just thought I'd have another amazing baby :haha:, not that she isn't amazing , she most definitely is and is so special but you know what I mean. I've been told if your second child was your first you wouldn't have a second :rofl: , I think you tend to forget a little. I know we had some trying times with dd1 but being in this now has made it look like a cake walk even though I know it wasn't when going through it. So maybe it's true that you forget.

Oh well that is good! Maybe it's just a little phase she is having. And I think you're right that we forget about how our first was. 


ashleyg said:


> Disney - Thanks disney. I know what you mean & I've been thinking about that alot. As much as I want to meet baby boy, I'm nervous about the huge change that's coming. I think I'm just scared that I won't be able to handle it like I thought. My DD is so stubborn and hard headed that I'm nervous it's going to be a really rough adjustment for everyone.
> 
> That's adorable that she's starting to giggle a little. My daughter was so hard to make giggle lol.

It's a big change, but you guys will adjust! It's a little rough in the beginning that's for sure. At least it was easier to explain to my 6 year old that she would not be the center of attention anymore but that we still love her. I can't give much advice about how toddlers adjust though unfortunately. So excited for you though!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Guys I tried a Soothie pacifier today and Ellie took it! :happydance: I was so shocked... she hated the other types we'd try and give her. Then I stick this one in and she takes it right away. Feels like I wasted so much time :laugh2:


----------



## ashleyg

Corn - Yep it's all done! Everything is ready pretty much lol Now we're just waiting for him! And yeah I would still have a c section. My dr wasn't concerned at all if I went to labor before so I'm going to keep trying to get things moving haha. I will attach some of the nursery pictures in the next post!!

Disney - Yeah I know that's why I think it's going to be a a little hard for her. She doesn't really understand what's happening or why I won't be able to spend all my time with her only. I am just hoping that she takes everything well. DH is off for almost 5 1/2 weeks so hopefully having both of us home for a while will help her adjust easier


----------



## ashleyg

The nursery pics! I might have to do these in two or three seperate posts
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9









2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









4.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7









5.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashleyg

2
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









7.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









8.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









9.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









10.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashleyg

Last one!
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









12.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









13.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aayla

Muffin: you are in my thoughts and prayers. What a horrific thing to happen. 

Lenora: Hope you get a positive soon. 

Pink: sorry baby E has colic. I've heard that is rough. 


Ashley: fx you get contractions but even if not baby is here in a week! How exciting!! 

Busy: did you get your next numbers? 

Breaking: looking good on the opk, should be full positive any day now. 

AFM: So freaking happy!!!!

Doc call went awesome. He is happy I made the choice to use the letrozole this cycle. He said it made sense to miss O from being sick and it is possible I did O but missed the progesterone peak. So we are ignoring that cycle and continuing on. 

If I ovulate then we will continue on until we get pregnant or are ready for IVF. While the injectable is an option it is $2500 and he said it makes more sense to pay the extra for IVF (same process up to egg extraction/ovulation) as it freezes embryos for more children and it has a better success rate. 

So no Mirena, and I continue on as is but we will continue to save money just in case and I have to get my bmi down to 38 as that is the limit. Which is about 100 lbs. 

So I started the 21 day fix again today. I needed to anyway outside of all of this. 

Feeling really good and happy


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla - YAY!!! So excited for you! Fx for your bfp this cycle! Good luck with the weight loss, too! So many exciting things!

Ashley, great job with the nursery! It's beautiful!


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney!! :happydance: for the paci!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh wow Ashely that's absolutely gorgeous!! Looks like it's straight from a magazine I love it! You will be enjoying it soon with the new man in ur life :) 

Disney that's great that she took the soothie! I still can't find a pacifier Mateo will take. He just has this look on his face like wth is this?! It would make my life a bit easier if I wasn't the human pacifier, he could suck all day. I think you do truly forget how hard it is, that's why we keep doing it! But they are so cute!!


----------



## ireadyermind

Lovely pics, *Ashley*!

*Disney* - Yay for finally finding a pacifier that works!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you ladies! I am jazzed. She still is unsure about it but hey she takes it so that's a step. Corn, Ellie would make the same face. So funny


----------



## lenorajoy

Sooo how long should I wait before giving up on seeing lines on a test? I just looked at my last two tests out of curiosity. They both have lines. None of my previous tests (including the other FRERs) have lines. I only looked at them for maybe 2 minutes tops as I was only half awake. Since the dye had moved all the way across the window I figured it was done and there was no need to wait anymore. So I'm not sure how long to stare at my next test in the morning before probably going back to bed. I've been waking up around 3:30 to pee lately.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Aayla

Holy crap!! That is not an evap. The min time is 3 min. Max time 10. ALWAYS wait the 10 min!!


----------



## lenorajoy

But I don't wanna be awake for 10 mins at 3:30 am! :sad2::sad2: :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lenora!!!!!!!! BFP BFP!!!! Whoooo hoooooooooooooo


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

They take a little while to flush over completely in the beginning it gets quicker as the Hcg builds up


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm stunned! And I'm kinda glad I looked so I can set a timer in the morning so I will wait the full 10 mins. Hopefully my test tomorrow will give me the lines I've been looking for!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You're pregnant congratulations! I'd be awake for months if it meant seeing those lines hehe.


----------



## lenorajoy

I wouldn't have questioned it as much if one weren't darker than the other!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

With that line I'm confident a digi would say pregnant 1-2 weeks Hun that's a very positive test. Xx


----------



## lenorajoy

LOL I'm not going to be able to sleep at all tonight!! There will be no trying to stay awake to see the results. I will be awake anyway!! :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwwwww how exciting they're so fat and pink and lovely awwwwwwww congrats Hun xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lenora that looks promising! Can't wait for ur next test :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats Lenora! YES!!! :yipee:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you ladies!! I had fun putting it together :D

Lenora that is definitely a BFP girly!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Sorry ladies, crazy busy day! 

Muffin - I'm so sorry for what's happening right now. Sending you lots of positive thoughts. 

Lenora - ummm, holy cow!!! Get up and pee already missy!


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: I'm trying so hard not to turn into s grinning fool or an emotional mess in front of DH right now. Can't wait to test in the morning! I bought a onesie (I think in the UK this is called a vest, correct?) to give to him with the digital just in case I was preggo when I thought I was before. I'll give it to him all wrapped up tomorrow and tell him it's a late anniversary gift. Hes a tax agent supervisor for the state gov, so I bought a newborn onesie that says daddy's little tax deduction. :haha:

Currently preparing to attempt to sleep... Thanks to all of you for your well wishes and congrats and baby dust! Will definitely update in the morning. You'll all be the first to know! It's been killing me lately as I haven't told a soul of my suspicions. 

:rofl: at myself for not looking again before tonight!


----------



## ireadyermind

*Lenora* - A line is a line! Even if it's faint, it counts as a BFP, so -- congrats!
:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

Woah. I am gone for a few hours and Lenora gets a :bfp: ?? Well shoot! Congrats!!! :D


----------



## Aayla

Lenora, that is so adorable. What an awesome onesie. Can't wait to see another test and hear about his reaction! You are 3 hours ahead of me so when i wake up I will see the news. Oh I can't wait!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Please send me some of your water.. so that I may drink it. :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

breakingdawn said:


> Please send me some of your water.. so that I may drink it. :haha:

:rofl: Well, I do have a new water source seeing as I just moved! I'll ship a bottle of it your way!


----------



## breakingdawn

I may or may not be joking..........:shipw:


----------



## FLArmyWife

At my mom's for the night. No computer or way to really check in. Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Disneymom1129

Woop woop Lenora :bfp:!! Can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## frangi33

Wow lenora thats a bfp! Congratulations! 

Ashley 70% effaced is brilliant news, fx for you. The nursery is absolutely stunning i love all the little details, thanks for sharing! 

Disney haha i bet her face was a picture 

Aayla thats great news it sounds Like you've got a great plan. To achieve your bfp x


----------



## ashleyg

Can't wait to see more tests Lenora!!

Frang - thank you! & I know! Lol I was so shocked to hear that. How are you doing girly?


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, I waited long enough to see the line this time! I didn't get 1-2 weeks on the digital, but I'm definitely preggo!!:yipee::happydance:
And as promised, you're all the first to know! I'll tell DH tonight when I see him. :yipee::yipee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg, HUGE congratulations lenora, beautiful bfp!!!


----------



## frangi33

Woo hoo lenora!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Massive congratulations ! That doesn't look like a weeks estimator one to me love just a pregnant/not pregnant one. 

Beautiful tests congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Thank you all so much! I can't wait to see tests from all of you guys!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning, haven't caught up AT ALL but I did see one page back that Lenorajoy you got ur BFP.....congrats!!!!!

AFM nothing at all going on CD24 for me and bn very bz so testing is not part of my thought process right now....I will be graduating tomorrow with my Master's Degress in clinical mental health and that's where my focus is right now, enjoying my day with family and friends and not worrying about TTC....I will test on Tuesday if AF doesn't visit me this weekend....
Just wanted to update so you ladies will know im still around...hope everyone enjoy their and their weekend!
Oh hopefully I will see a little baby boy from Ashley when I do check back in !


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow congratulations 5stars what an accomplishment!!! I'm glad you will be enjoying your day with family!! You deserve to have a relaxed stress free day!! I hope you thoroughly enjoy it!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

That's amazing 5stars!!! I'm so excited for you!! Enjoy your time with family as you celebrate such a HUGE accomplishment! :dance:

And thank you! <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

5star's Congrats! Have a wonderful graduation :) glad you are in a good place right now happy for you!!

Lenora Congrats! How exciting! Have fun telling DH tonight!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yay Lenora!!!! So excited for you!!!!! :yipee: I'm still quite symptomatic but have still not tested. I don't know if I can hold off much longer! But, my dh's birthday is coming up. So hopefully I can surprise him. Although when I got pg last year, I had 7, yes, SEVEN, bfp's for him to see and he wouldn't believe me until I saw a dr. MEN! lol


----------



## lenorajoy

MEN is right! They're so funny. That's the only reason I wanted to do a digital. Part of me wants to go find a weeks estimator just for fun, but I'm not sure how accurate it would be if I peed on it this afternoon! :haha:

When will you be testing?? (If you can hold out!:haha:)


----------



## Pato

GM LOVELIES....oh wait I had the cap lock on:haha:

So I haven't been posting but I have been keeping up....

OMG Muffin....that is truly a tragedy, I'm so very sorry. You and your BFF and friends are in my prayers...

Flarmy....sorry that you are having the confusion with your health and answers etc...and I do hope Sweets gets a sleep pattern that really gives you a break..

Pink...sorry you are having a hard time still with recovering and H acting out, I know how stressful that is and I do hope baby E colic passes soon...

Mrs. MB.... Your spotting issue can be scary but I'm praying baby V is all snuggled in and can't be affected by it all, do hope your poor pup gets well soon too..

5Stars...huge congrats on your degree...you go guuuurl...so happy for you....

Busy...I'm praying for you all the way that this rainbow blooms...

Tasha, Corn, Disney, Hopeful all my baby mommas hope you and my LOs are all well...

All the newbies :hi: and welcome 

Congrats to all those who are preggers....OMG Lenora I held my breath as I flipped the page to see your awesome BFP guuuurrll...Huge congrats to you and heres to a healthy 9 months...I'm waiting to hear how DH responds...

Amber....O:yipee: I'm so stinking happy all is going well for you love...

Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional lovely...


----------



## AugustAngel15

June 8th......IF I can hold out. Lol


----------



## AugustAngel15

Or if AF doesn't come. LOL


----------



## Pato

AFM....I've been keeping busy making over my room one step at a time, will post some pics when I'm all done lol.... I'm 5dpo today ish I guess I od on Saturday or Friday judging by EWCM and O pain but as i wasn't temping this month i only managed one temp at 97.9 on Saturday morning and 98s from Sunday on. My apps wouldn't give crosshairs bc of insufficient temps before but I know my body so I manually entered O day as Saturday.. o well, c'est la vie


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck to those testing soon! I will be testing for O again today. We started the BD train last night. :haha: But just doing the every other day thing until further notice!


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx for both of you!! :D:D :dust:


----------



## busytulip

Oh my sweet muffin...I'm so incredibly heartbroken for you. Lifting you and your friends up in prayer. :hugs: <3 :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

lenora congrats!!! <3 seeing that ticker :dance:
I'm glad you were able to borrow a unit, that would be miserable without anything I'm sure. I'm sorry that you've got to pay out of pocket for someone's else's goof-up, it's a shame the inspector missed it.

breaking looking good so far. Hopefully you O soon

amber :dust: hope you're able to keep busy for your TWW

Pink anyone would be stressed under your circumstances. Don't be hard on yourself luv. I'm sorry things are a struggle right now but I'm sure your handling them much better than you think you are. I hope whatever sleep you are getting is refreshing. :hugs:

Disney how did your SO first day go? Look at Ellie hitting milestones! baby coos are precious. Glad she's taking the paci, hopefully that means that transitioning to a bottle won't be so bad.

iread I'm sorry that they want you to redo the labs next cycle...but hopefully you'll get your bfp before then ;)

5stars thank you for updating us all on muffin. I'm so proud of you! Will be there in spirit as you celebrate your high achievement :hugs:

Ashley thinning out is a great sign! I've seen moms high and tightly closed but nice and thin go into labor faster than moms that were a stretchy 3-4cm. Either way he'll be here soon! His nursery is amazing, you did a beautiful job!

Corn how are you? Are you babywearing? I can't recall if you said you were or not..

Aayla :yipee: that's great news!

August 6 more days til testing...praying your able to give your OH a fantastic birthday present

Pato I'd love to see pics when you're done. FX'd for you my dear

Not intentionally skipping anyone...I hope that you are all doing FABulously <3


----------



## busytulip

Whoa, that was a lot to catch up on. 

I've been getting migraine headaches really severely and I'm not able to keep up as well with BnB.

After a very long, stressful day of waiting I did get my betas back. They doubled in 39.7 hours!!! I'm over the moon :wohoo:
We're still waiting on Progesterone, I have a feeling it's quite high and that's why I'm dealing with these awful headaches.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - You fertile myrtle!!! Catching that eggie on the first cycle! I can't wait to hear about DH's reaction. You digi isn't a sensitive one either, I believe it's got a 50 threshold. Good job girl!

5Stars - Congratulations! What a huge achievement. Enjoy your well deserved party! 

Pink - I'm sorry you're having a hard time. PP and stress and being stretched to the max with your internal resources sounds like a recipe for total exhaustion. I do hope that LO settles into a routine for you so you can catch a breath. 

Pato - Thank you sweetie and I hope that the more relaxed approach is going to bring on that coveted BFP for you. Also, I'd like to rub it in the face of that snooty doctor... Can't wait to see pictures of your room.

August - Like I said before, us POAS addicts aren't good at encouraging to hold off :)

Disney - yay for pacifier!

AFM: As of yesterday pup is officially a healthy dog :happydance: We are off all meds and he had a good time at the dog park yesterday. 

I had my checkup yesterday. Baby girl is measuring spot on 30 weeks with a good heart rate. My blood pressure is still low 106/69 and I got my tDAP (my shoulder is about to fall off). The doc was not at all concerned about the spotting. She said to monitor but unless it gets heavier or is accompanied by cramps they're not worried. Also, as long as I can get the kicks in at some point in the day it's all good. With anterior placenta I may not have a pattern of movement so it's whatever I can get. It's not a reduction in movement since no pattern is her pattern... Back in two weeks!


----------



## lenorajoy

:yipee::happydance: for those numbers busy!! I bet you are over the moon! So excited for your little rainbow baby!!! :D:D


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - Guess we posted at the same time!!! Great numbers, that's amazing doubling time!


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato - I can't believe it! I mean, I don't think my sister has planned any of her 3 pregnancies (4 kids - the first was a set of twins!), so perhaps the women in my family are just very fertile? My mom only had two kids (and only two pregnancies that I know of), but maybe she was just very careful in her planning. But I am so excited/nervous!
Glad to hear your doctor isn't concerned about the bleeding! Ooh it won't be long and we'll have some new babies here!! :happydance: I love tiny newborns!

Busy - also hope those migraines let up for you! Migraines are so awful.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Lenora! Beautiful tests! Hope you stick around so we can continue to follow your journey :)

Pato can't wait to see pics of your room! And as always lots of :dust:

Busy I am sooo excited to hear about your numbers doubling! Looks like you've got a sticky bean in there! SO's first day went great. Mostly paperwork and paying union dues and all that. Today is his first "real" day working. 

Mrs MB glad pup is all better! I hear ya about the dTap shot. My arm was sore for like a week lol. No one complained more than my SO when he got his though! Men are so wimpy :haha:. Glad little V is looking great!

Breaking hope you O soon! Lots of :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone having an admin day here my poor head is fried will catch up I promise sending my love. 1dpo snore !


----------



## ireadyermind

*Busy* - Woo! Great numbers! I hope they get the headache thing worked out for you. That's got to be so draining.

*5stars* - Oo, happy graduation! Congratulations! ^^

*August & Lenora* - That's the reason I did a digital test after I got a positive on a FRER, too. So that my husband would not have any room for doubt, like "Isn't the line supposed to be equally dark as the control?" or something. Haha


AFM - Got my official PCOS diagnosis and Metformin prescription today! I am feeling so so so hopeful! Even if AF shows up in the next 2 to 3 weeks (or later? My OPKs are just not getting darker), I will have this medication helping me to lose weight and get in shape.

I'm so stoked, because there is nothing more discouraging than working my rear end off with diet, exercise, calorie counting, healthy meals, etc. and seeing the scale (and my pants sizes!) go UP instead of down. 

They say if I lose 10% - 20% of my current body weight, my odds of conception greatly increase! So FXd!


----------



## AugustAngel15

iready- I got my PCOS dx back in Sept. They had me on metformin 1500 mg a day. WARNING- eat with a meal! Excessive diarrhea! After about a month my body adjusted and it wasn't an issue anymore. I only took it for 4 months. It made my periods more irregular. Since stopping, I have been on a perfect 35 day cycle. I also have been getting my first positive opk's. I do know some women that the metformin worked for. I just don't think it was for me. 

My husband probably STILL wouldn't believe with a digital. lol


----------



## ireadyermind

*August* - Thanks! They're starting me off at one 500mg tablet a day, and then I gradually increase as high as I can without side effects. That might be 500mg, that might be 2000mg. I won't know for a while yet.

The biggest thing is my fasting glucose levels were a little high, and my A1C was just into the "impaired glucose tolerance" range, so we want to bring that down. I have another friend who takes Metformin and says it does wonders for her... I'm curious to see where I fall on the spectrum! haha


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope it works for you!


----------



## Aayla

Lenora - Congrats!!! Love seeing the digi

Busy - :dance: for your numbers doubling awesomely. boo about the migraine though

5starts - congrats on the degree. Such a wonderful accomplishment

August - my guy wants a digi the next time around. He was so funny the first time. I had a light pink line on 13dpo but he had no idea how to read a test so he didn't really see it. It was so frustrating. so next day I tested again (of course) and it came back even darker and I showed him and he said "well that I can see." but did he believe me? nope. Actually no one did, everyone wanted me to get a blood test done which I had to convince the fertility clinic to give me a requisition for one. So off I go to get one done and while I am gone my hubby decides to do a bit of research coming back with all this info on evaps and false positives. :dohh: So we wait all day for the results and when they come in they show hcg in my system so yep, i was pregnant. Then he asks if there was any other way for hcg to be in my system..not to get complicated I said no. The only reason hcg is in my system right now is because there is a baby growing. then he sat back and said "whoa." :rofl: I swear...MEN...Now he has seen what a digi does on here (he's looked over my shoulder while I scope out tests lol) and he insists that I use a digi if I get 2 lines. 

Iready- Yay for getting a diagnosis, sucks about pcos. The metformin will definitely help. my #1 tip is low carb. The reason you are having trouble losing weight and gaining so easily is your insulin. Metformin will definitely help but low carb is still best. Your carbs should mainly be veggies. Limit fruits because the body doesn't distinguish the sugars. It doesn't know the sugar from a donut or a fruit. Berries are the best fruit to have as they have a low glycemic and don't cause sugar to rush into the body. Also, too many carbs on Metformin and the diarrhea will happen. That is the main side effect most women have. I didn't realize this the last time I was on it. oh my god was it horrible. It wasn't until after I was off of it that I learned this. 

And the odds definitely do increase if you are ovulating on your own. My friend has mild pcos. She ovulates on her own but only when her weight goes down. She eats a cookie or two every day for birth control. :haha: As long as she keeps her weight where it is and eats carbs, she doesn't get pregnant. If she stops eating carbs and drops some weight she gets pregnant. She's had 3 kids now. 

AFM: nothing going on cd 6 here. I have 4 or 5 more days until I test opk's.


----------



## ireadyermind

*Aayla* - lol - a cookie every day for BC! Wow.


I've been on a low carb diet for.. gosh, years now. It's the only way I could ever slow down the weight gain, and by now it's habit. I'm habitually under 100g of carbs per day, and even less if I switch out things like yogurt and milk for carb-free options.

I think that's why my glucose is only just barely in pre-diabetic range and not full blown diabetes - thank goodness for that!

I can probably cut out even more carbs than that, say down to 60g/day, but I'd have to really work to get it that far down and I'd be flat out exhausted all the time. :dohh:


----------



## Pato

lenorajoy said:


> Pato - I can't believe it! I mean, I don't think my sister has planned any of her 3 pregnancies (4 kids - the first was a set of twins!), so perhaps the women in my family are just very fertile? My mom only had two kids (and only two pregnancies that I know of), but maybe she was just very careful in her planning. But I am so excited/nervous!
> Glad to hear your doctor isn't concerned about the bleeding! Ooh it won't be long and we'll have some new babies here!! :happydance: I love tiny newborns!
> 
> Busy - also hope those migraines let up for you! Migraines are so awful.

I think this was meant for Mrs. MB:winkwink:


----------



## busytulip

This thread moves so quickly. 
Just spoke with the nurse and my Progesterone actually fell... A LOT. It's still well within normal range, but with my history they don't want to chance anything and are starting me on Prometrium. Please, please stick little baby...


----------



## Aayla

My weight loss doc wanted me at 75g per day to start and then work myself down to 50g (never go under 50). But I have extreme pcos and diagnosed insulin resistance. I'm a dumb ass and haven't really listened. I found it very very difficult. But now I love the 21 Day fix as it does wonders for me. Not sure about my insulin levels but it helps me lose weight and I keep my carbs in check as I am only allowed 4 servings (2 cups total) in a day. fruit is separate but I limit that or just eat berries.


----------



## AugustAngel15

My A1c is darn near perfect! The only true evidence of PCOS was my ultrasounds that showed at least 20 cysts on each ovary. And I've had the "pleasure" of having several burst. Always a great time!!! 

I did put on 10 lbs already this year but in my defense, I tore my ACL back in January. I had to have ACL reconstructive surgery. I am unable to be as active as I usually am. Hopefully, in the next week or two, I will be allowed to start riding my bike again.


----------



## Aayla

Oh busy...I do hope your little bean sticks. Were you getting your progesterone tested before?


----------



## busytulip

I'm not sure what you mean when you ask 'before' Aayla?


----------



## ireadyermind

Wow. I don't know what else I'd cut out to get below 75g per day! lol.


----------



## Disneymom1129

5stars congrats on such a huge accomplishment! Exciting!

Busy I've got everything crossed for you and little bean. Glad they caught it and praying the meds work. Keep us updated


----------



## Disneymom1129

It's silly how excited I am about a pacifier but here she is :laugh2: :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AugustAngel15

She is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Busy: did you get your progesterone tested during other pregnancies? If not, then I assume they are now because of other losses. a progesterone issue could be the cause of other losses and if this is your first monitoring they caught it and the prometrium should help.


----------



## busytulip

Yes, it was tested with my other pregnancies. It fell along with hcg so there was no way of knowing if they were correlated or it was a progesterone issue in and of itself.

Disney she is a cutie pie!


----------



## ireadyermind

*Disney* - Love those big, beautiful eyes! What a cutie. :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Correct me if I'm wrong but, cervical mucus during early pregnancy remains the same as ovulation cm, correct?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Well, doing more reading, every woman is different. I do not remember what the consistency of my cm was with my previous pregnancy. At that time, I was not tracking cm. TMI alert..... I just went to the bathroom and had a big lump of "boogery" looking cm. Not green though lol. No funky clam here. I have never noticed my cm like this before. 

fx crossed!!!!!! 8 days! I can do this!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

August in all my pregnancies it's always been totally different as had my cervical position and texture lol. Not a helpful answer I'm sorry.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

OMG funky clam I'm weak laughing!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh saying that the only time I had ewcm in my tww was my pregnant cycle. I do get some ewcm just before AF but that's literally the day before af no other time.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I remember having it after I found out I was pg. Never before except during ovulation. I did have it during ovulation and then I went dry. Now it's leaking lol. 


*drip drip drip*


----------



## busytulip

August :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy happy ur numbers are great! I tool oral progesterone this time. I think mine was 25 or something. Calm happy thoughts your way!


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Pato - I can't believe it! I mean, I don't think my sister has planned any of her 3 pregnancies (4 kids - the first was a set of twins!), so perhaps the women in my family are just very fertile? My mom only had two kids (and only two pregnancies that I know of), but maybe she was just very careful in her planning. But I am so excited/nervous!
> Glad to hear your doctor isn't concerned about the bleeding! Ooh it won't be long and we'll have some new babies here!! :happydance: I love tiny newborns!
> 
> Busy - also hope those migraines let up for you! Migraines are so awful.
> 
> I think this was meant for Mrs. MB:winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: You're right! Sorry Pato! :haha::dohh:


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> Well, doing more reading, every woman is different. I do not remember what the consistency of my cm was with my previous pregnancy. At that time, I was not tracking cm. TMI alert..... I just went to the bathroom and had a big lump of "boogery" looking cm. Not green though lol. No funky clam here. I have never noticed my cm like this before.
> 
> fx crossed!!!!!! 8 days! I can do this!

August... I had this for the first time the week after o! I hope this is as good for you as it was for me!!!:happydance:


----------



## lenorajoy

Busy - I really really really hope the meds will help you and your little bean will continue to be sticky!! Fx and :dust: and prayers!!!

Disney, your little girl is absolutely adorable! <3 Those eyes!


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney o my those eyes. What a beauty you have there!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney ate her eyes green? Mateos eyes are a strange grey olive green right now. And yay for the pacifier! I'm gonna try that brand, I see it has tons of good reviews! So I assume you will use the Avent bottle then, have you tried it?


----------



## breakingdawn

CD10 OPK was boring, just like yesterday. Haha! No change. So.. the next BD event will be tomorrow night. Letting those swimmers build up!


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Disney, your little girl is absolutely adorable! <3 Those eyes!

Thank you!


pinkpassion said:


> Disney o my those eyes. What a beauty you have there!!

Thanks pink! Any new pics of sweet little Elizabeth? :winkwink: How're you healing?


Cornfieldland said:


> Disney ate her eyes green? Mateos eyes are a strange grey olive green right now. And yay for the pacifier! I'm gonna try that brand, I see it has tons of good reviews! So I assume you will use the Avent bottle then, have you tried it?

They're blue, but I guess the lighting in the dark room makes them look a little darker. Good luck with the Soothie! Ellie wouldn't take it at first, but miracles do happen :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh my goodness too much to catch up on after 13 hours solid of report writing I will catch up tomorrow I promise ladies. I can't retain any more information today. Going to take a loooong shower and lay out everyone's clothes for the morning. I have an appointment at hospital at 9am so need to drop off the kids before hand. All I know is I get to talk about the operations and the losses ect. I'm nervous. Xx


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney, I forgot to say I will definitely be sticking around! I love all of you ladies and I couldn't possibly leave! I'd miss seeing all of the lovely babies. And I'm here to support all of you, too!


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber, I'll be thinking of you! I hope you get some rest tonight and your appointment goes well in the morning!


----------



## FLArmyWife

unable to catch up today because I'm pure exhausted.. promise to try to tomorrow

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## breakingdawn

So.. I HAVE to share this. A good friend of mine (who is tiny) had a baby girl very early this morning. Her baby... weighs 10lbs and 9oz!!!! :shock: She had that baby vaginally... no tears.. nothing. :saywhat:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow...10lbs 8ozs ouch! I woukd die and I'm not tiny ; )


----------



## ireadyermind

Holy moly, ten pounds! And she didn't cry or anything? o.o She has my admiration! Haha


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oh my! What a trooper! :thumbup:


----------



## breakingdawn

Ya'll this baby looks like it is at LEAST 3 months old. And my friend is short and pretty small...... they let her go to 41 weeks because she was 100% healthy. Almost an 11lb baby!!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

A friend of mine has two children. One boy, one girl. The boy was a little over 11lbs and the girl (my precious god daughter) was 11 lbs 9oz!!!!!

Mom was perfectly healthy! Both vaginally and little girl was 2 hours of labor with about 5 minutes of pushing! There was screaming for these though. lol


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG. Those are huge babies!! My hat's off to those ladies!


----------



## Aayla

Oh wow. Big babies. Kinda scares me. Lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awww big beautiful healthy babes :) I've helped some women birth ten pounders and not seen them tear yet the only 4th degree year I ever saw was a 6 lb baby. Tearing is a really unknown and unpredictable thing. My baby boy was 10lbs10.5oz at 42+1 and my daughter was born at 39 weeks and 9lbs 1.5 :) both were c section though. I'm still awake it's 4am almost I can't sleep at all. I think I'm going to ask for a blood draw if/when I get a bfp to check progesterone it's not routine at all here In the U.K. But I think it would be crazy for it to not be monitored. I'll see if I can pay privately if they won't do it.

Sorry for the selfish posts I will catch up. I'm just a bit self absorbed I'll be back to normal after tomorrow. Xx oops I mean today -in a few hours :0


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also breaking, my little man looked 3 months old too lol.


----------



## breakingdawn

I was just mind boggled y'all. :haha: I mean WHEWIE......


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hehehe, congratulations to your friend on the birth of her baby too :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Where is this baby picture Disney I scrolled back a few pages and didn't see her :( 

Also busy that's so scary about your levels I hope it gets sorted soon I'm thinking of you. Huge hugs xx

Ummmm ayala they've started you on metformin? That's great it gave me my cycles back regular 29 days ovulation on day 15 :) I really hope it works for you too. Deffo beware of water ass and insomnia to begin with the advice about the meals is solid. As for losing weight ummmm initially it happened for me but it levelled out again once the water butt calmed down haha. I hope with the diet and exercise on top it works wonders for you :) I'm rooting for you.

What else did I read... breaking boo to negatibe opk but great plan every other day sending ovulation dust your way. 

I still need to catch up

Oh the nursery is stunning just so so beautiful you have great taste. Ashley.

Umm Ashley I can't believe you get to meet baby so soon! 

One of our ladies if due next month too I can't believe it -my memory is awful sorry. Xx


----------



## Aayla

haven't started it yet. I have to get some blood work done (which I keep forgetting to print out the requisition at work lol) to check my levels before they put me back on. Hopefully i won't need but I doubt that. and I am looking forward to getting back on it. Hoping it will work for me. Now that I know the secret to not getting too much water butt (and thankfully I work at my parent's house so no issues using public bathrooms) I should be able to be on it longer. :rofl:


----------



## Disneymom1129

I mean... I thought pushing out six and a half pound babies was hard! Ellie wasn't even 10 lbs til her two month appointment lol. I couldn't imagine pushing out a baby that big, wow. Congrats to your friend though!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh sorry I haven't slept in 24 hours I don't know half of what I'm reading or saying lol I'll have a proper read of everything later today I've floor to get my kids up in two and a half hours urgh my anxiety is so hard to deal with at times. I hate it. Anyway yes water butt is evil thank goodness you're close to a loo ! :) I'll catch up later with you and everyone, speak later I'm off to pluck my eyebrows lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber the pic is on pg 1359 bout half way down :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh my goodness those eyes ARE amazing! She's such a cutie look at her with her dummy awwwwww. Such a deep brooding green colour in her eyes wow. Xx


----------



## busytulip

Sorry for only posting about me, me, me earlier. I was taking a ride on the crazy train. :haha: I've got myself off, for now anyway.

I like to get caught up at night since not many others post late...that way I don't feel like I've just responded and immediately have 3-4 more pages to look at.

Oooh August, my sister has had several cyst burst and ended up in the hospital from the pain...how awful for you. I refer back to this page HERE for cervical fluid, it has great info and not a long read :)

Corn thank you :hugs: Did you have any side effects? My script is for 200mg 3xdaily (orally or vaginally) Which I think is the highest dosage :shrug:

Amber praying you have strength of mind and heart for your appt. :hugs: I hope you can manage some sleep soon, even if it ends up being after your appt. Make sure you've got a list of things you want to discuss, especially since you're so exhausted

Lenora, you better hang around....don't make us hunt you down 

breaking we have big babies in my family, we're all on the petite end and 9-10+lb. babies is the norm. It's amazing, especially when you see mommas who are 5'10" inches needing sections with 8lbs. It all depends on the pelvic build :) Well done to your friend, no tears is wonderful.

FLArmy I hope that you've had a really nice time spent with family and that Sweets was well-behaved


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey busy is that progesterone you're on? I'm mostly scared for this appointment about partial molar pregnancy for many reasons I know that's silly as I saw the babies they were very normal looking. I don't know I'm a bit scared of getting a telling off for being in the tww. I did consider writing a few things down but I feel like if it's important she will bring it up. All I want to know is what's my plan for the next pregnancy and what the heck does she think happened last time. Xx


----------



## busytulip

Yes it is Amber.

I had one of those types of meetings with my OB, still wish I would have taken a list. But I get flustered quite easily. I really hope that she has some insight and that you feel as though a weight is lifted once you've finished.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That would be lovely wouldn't it. At the very least a plan of action for my next pregnancy would be appreciated for sure. They tested me for soooooo many other things too so I'm hoping nothing bad flags up or if it does it's treatable and easy. Lol I don't want much do I. I'm not surely be able to help me with the fertility things but we shall see.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Birthday Disney


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> I can't remember who asked, but according to my dr colic isn't something you cause or can necessarily "fix" so a change of diet isn't going to help unless there are underlying problems (allergy or something) but since she's having normal poops and is fine the rest of the time they said this is a case of just colic. Yay me! Haha. She does act rather painful during the times of her screaming but they said if you can distract them and make them stop crying even if just for 5 minutes they aren't in pain, because you can't distract them from pain. Which I can get her to stop crying/screaming but not for long. It's just something I didn't even consider being a possibility. My arrogant self just thought I'd have another amazing baby :haha:, not that she isn't amazing , she most definitely is and is so special but you know what I mean. I've been told if your second child was your first you wouldn't have a second :rofl: , I think you tend to forget a little. I know we had some trying times with dd1 but being in this now has made it look like a cake walk even though I know it wasn't when going through it. So maybe it's true that you forget.

:hugs: oh hun I have SO been there with Sweets. 
My mom always says if her third (her last) was her first she wouldn't have had more lol 



ashleyg said:


> *AFM:*
> I had my 38 week appt today and dr. did a cervix check because all day yesterday and this morning I've been getting cramping and lower back pain. I'm still not dilated (shocker! lol) but I'm 70% effaced which is a huge change because at my check last week I wasn't effaced at all. So apparently these contractions have been doing a little something. Mr dr said that because of the effacement and the cramping/contractions I could go into labor within the next few days. How I would love that but I highly doubt it lol :haha:
> 
> I'm going to try walking a lot today and jumping DH when he gets home tonight for some :sex: to see if that helps things along :haha:

Ohhh baby Noah will be here so soon!! EEK!



Disneymom1129 said:


> Guys I tried a Soothie pacifier today and Ellie took it! :happydance: I was so shocked... she hated the other types we'd try and give her. Then I stick this one in and she takes it right away. Feels like I wasted so much time :laugh2:

:thumbup: it's the only type of binky Sweets likes. 



ashleyg said:


> The nursery pics! I might have to do these in two or three seperate posts

Good job



Aayla said:


> AFM: So freaking happy!!!!
> 
> Doc call went awesome. He is happy I made the choice to use the letrozole this cycle. He said it made sense to miss O from being sick and it is possible I did O but missed the progesterone peak. So we are ignoring that cycle and continuing on.
> 
> If I ovulate then we will continue on until we get pregnant or are ready for IVF. While the injectable is an option it is $2500 and he said it makes more sense to pay the extra for IVF (same process up to egg extraction/ovulation) as it freezes embryos for more children and it has a better success rate.
> 
> So no Mirena, and I continue on as is but we will continue to save money just in case and I have to get my bmi down to 38 as that is the limit. Which is about 100 lbs.
> 
> So I started the 21 day fix again today. I needed to anyway outside of all of this.
> 
> Feeling really good and happy

FX you get a bean this cycle!



lenorajoy said:


> Sooo how long should I wait before giving up on seeing lines on a test? I just looked at my last two tests out of curiosity. They both have lines. None of my previous tests (including the other FRERs) have lines. I only looked at them for maybe 2 minutes tops as I was only half awake. Since the dye had moved all the way across the window I figured it was done and there was no need to wait anymore. So I'm not sure how long to stare at my next test in the morning before probably going back to bed. I've been waking up around 3:30 to pee lately.

:happydance:



lenorajoy said:


> Ok, I waited long enough to see the line this time! I didn't get 1-2 weeks on the digital, but I'm definitely preggo!!:yipee::happydance:
> And as promised, you're all the first to know! I'll tell DH tonight when I see him. :yipee::yipee:

:happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!



5starsplus1 said:


> AFM nothing at all going on CD24 for me and bn very bz so testing is not part of my thought process right now....I will be graduating tomorrow with my Master's Degress in clinical mental health and that's where my focus is right now, enjoying my day with family and friends and not worrying about TTC....I will test on Tuesday if AF doesn't visit me this weekend....
> Just wanted to update so you ladies will know im still around...hope everyone enjoy their and their weekend!

Congrats! such an amazing accomplishment. So jealous. Have an amazing weekend lady!



Pato said:


> Flarmy....sorry that you are having the confusion with your health and answers etc...and I do hope Sweets gets a sleep pattern that really gives you a break..

Thanks. I hate medical issues/mysteries.
It isn't necessarily that his sleep pattern is bad... it's just between him and 3 dogs I end up not having much opportunity to sleep. 



Pato said:


> AFM....I've been keeping busy making over my room one step at a time, will post some pics when I'm all done lol.... I'm 5dpo today ish I guess I od on Saturday or Friday judging by EWCM and O pain but as i wasn't temping this month i only managed one temp at 97.9 on Saturday morning and 98s from Sunday on. My apps wouldn't give crosshairs bc of insufficient temps before but I know my body so I manually entered O day as Saturday.. o well, c'est la vie

:dust:
Can't wait to see the pics. We have so many talented women 



busytulip said:


> Whoa, that was a lot to catch up on.
> 
> I've been getting migraine headaches really severely and I'm not able to keep up as well with BnB.
> 
> After a very long, stressful day of waiting I did get my betas back. They doubled in 39.7 hours!!! I'm over the moon :wohoo:
> We're still waiting on Progesterone, I have a feeling it's quite high and that's why I'm dealing with these awful headaches.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: As of yesterday pup is officially a healthy dog :happydance: We are off all meds and he had a good time at the dog park yesterday.
> 
> I had my checkup yesterday. Baby girl is measuring spot on 30 weeks with a good heart rate. My blood pressure is still low 106/69 and I got my tDAP (my shoulder is about to fall off). The doc was not at all concerned about the spotting. She said to monitor but unless it gets heavier or is accompanied by cramps they're not worried. Also, as long as I can get the kicks in at some point in the day it's all good. With anterior placenta I may not have a pattern of movement so it's whatever I can get. It's not a reduction in movement since no pattern is her pattern... Back in two weeks!

Yay so glad your pup is officially healthy!
Glad your dr isn't worried about the spotting
I had an anterior placenta (supposedly) so I know how hard it is to have those days when they don't move where you can feel. Getting farther along.. almost there!



ireadyermind said:


> AFM - Got my official PCOS diagnosis and Metformin prescription today! I am feeling so so so hopeful! Even if AF shows up in the next 2 to 3 weeks (or later? My OPKs are just not getting darker), I will have this medication helping me to lose weight and get in shape.
> 
> I'm so stoked, because there is nothing more discouraging than working my rear end off with diet, exercise, calorie counting, healthy meals, etc. and seeing the scale (and my pants sizes!) go UP instead of down.
> 
> They say if I lose 10% - 20% of my current body weight, my odds of conception greatly increase! So FXd!

Glad you finally have a diagnosis. 
FX you loose the target amount and have an even better change for a bfp BUt also FX you will get your bean before then!



busytulip said:


> This thread moves so quickly.
> Just spoke with the nurse and my Progesterone actually fell... A LOT. It's still well within normal range, but with my history they don't want to chance anything and are starting me on Prometrium. Please, please stick little baby...

:dust: :dust:



Disneymom1129 said:


> It's silly how excited I am about a pacifier but here she is :laugh2: :thumbup:

Cute



AugustAngel15 said:


> Well, doing more reading, every woman is different. I do not remember what the consistency of my cm was with my previous pregnancy. At that time, I was not tracking cm. TMI alert..... I just went to the bathroom and had a big lump of "boogery" looking cm. Not green though lol. No funky clam here. I have never noticed my cm like this before.
> 
> fx crossed!!!!!! 8 days! I can do this!

I had lots of CM before my bfp and through my entire pregnancy



breakingdawn said:


> CD10 OPK was boring, just like yesterday. Haha! No change. So.. the next BD event will be tomorrow night. Letting those swimmers build up!

FX you O soon and have lots of spermy waiting



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Oh my goodness too much to catch up on after 13 hours solid of report writing I will catch up tomorrow I promise ladies. I can't retain any more information today. Going to take a loooong shower and lay out everyone's clothes for the morning. I have an appointment at hospital at 9am so need to drop off the kids before hand. All I know is I get to talk about the operations and the losses ect. I'm nervous. Xx

Good luck at your appointment.



busytulip said:


> FLArmy I hope that you've had a really nice time spent with family and that Sweets was well-behaved

Thanks. He of course does well when with family and then ends up being a brat once it's just us :dohh:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh btw lenora- maybe I missed it but how did DH react?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey everyone so much good news every single one of my tests came back negative or normal *happy dance* sad news is they were unable to process the tests on the babies. But that's ok I know who they are/were and the best news ? 



We were given to go ahead to ttc :D :D :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

So happy to hear that Amber!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sweets had his 4 month check-up yesterday

13lb 9 oz 26in

Dr is still upset that he isn't taking 6oz bottles and upset he's "underweight" but she did say he has great muscle tone and is happy. I explained that sometimes it takes us an hour to get him to eat 4ozs and she said it's at least good he knows when he is full because if he stops realizing it that can lead to childhood obesity later.. So she still wants us to try and up his ounces but is ok with us not pushing him to drink when he clearly is telling us he's full.

The bump on his neck/head she thinks is a cyst on the lymph node but wants us to keep an eye on it

She's worried about his stool still being a weird green color and the consistency being off so she wants to do another test on it to see if there is still blood in the stool. She said she has a feeling he may still be slightly allergic to this formula, but less so than the original formula, and that he may have to go on this super formulated expensive formula. *sigh* So I have to attempt at some point to get a stool sample to them for them to send for testing. 

She also lectured me about not getting the ultrasound on his hips. She wanted him to get one between 4 and 6 weeks since he was breech. She said in rare occasions they can have hip dysplasia. Well when she brought this up at his 5 day appointment she never gave me the referral, never told me where to go or what to do so DUH it didn't get done! So yeah, I have to call the hospital that is beside the woman's hospital I delivered at and set up a date to take him down for a hip ultrasound.

She saw him gnawing on his fingers and agrees he is in an early teething stage but after looking in his mouth she doesn't see any bumps or white spots so she said he still has a good ways to go. 

She was impressed with his "agility" and the fact that he isn't just rolling over both ways but trying to stand and crawl. He currently will put his head down on the blanket/carpet on the floor and use his feet to push himself across. So like crawling without any use of his arms. 

She said his reflux is going to get worse because he's at the age where he's trying to sit up on his own and doing so will upset his stomach and cause him to spit up even more. 

He got two shots and wasn't at all pleased but within a minute afterwards and cuddles from grandma he was all better and smiley. 

She is glad we started rice cereal every few nights and said we should go to every night. She also said we can start once a week introducing him to stage 1 baby food. She doesn't want him to eat too much baby food though because she said it'll make him want less formula which because he's only taking 4oz would not be good for him.


Yesterday in the morning we attending my sister's HS graduation and he was great. Didn't cry or fuss even once during the 2 hour event. He was awake the first hour or so then slept the last hour of it. 


afm my Dr just simply has said not to go on thyroid meds and she'll recheck in a year.. but I'm working on getting the records from when I was diagnosed sent over to her office so we can try to get things figured out. She also sent a consult to hematology and said she'll let me know what to do about the anemia when she hears back or if they decide they want more blood work..


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay amber, brilliant news love!!!

Love the nursery ash!!! Can't wait to meet little Noah!!!!!

Flarmy, sounds like sweets is doing pretty well. Hopefully he doesn't need the expensive formula!!! I hope you get your blood figured out quickly. 

Lenora, I'm on the edge of my seat for how dh reacted!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Some baby love for y'all. :)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1464959410362.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 11









PhotoGrid_1464959433021.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 16









PhotoGrid_1464959449836.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12









PhotoGrid_1464959478992.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pinkpassion

Two more..

And the last picture shows the success I've had with the moby while she's having a screaming fit. I put her in and she fusses for a few minutes then gets quiet and relaxed and then falls asleep. Same thing happened when I swaddled her so I at least have something that helps!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1464959505060.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9









PhotoGrid_1464959517003.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FLArmyWife

awesome photos pink


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking, fx for ovulation and for a good little spermy to be waiting there for the egg!

Busy, especially thinking of you. Hoping those progesterone levels get straightened out where they're supposed to be and that little bean will be sticky and perfect and healthy! And I'm definitely not going anywhere, don't worry! With this being my first pregnancy, I'm sure I'll have all kinds of silly questions for you ladies along the way anyway! :haha: Like how long should I stare at a pregnancy test! :rofl:

Amber, such great news!!! So excited for you! Fx for a healthy, sticky bean with no complications!! <3

FLA isn't that how it always goes? Perfect angel when being spoiled and loved on by family, but as soon as you get home a little brat! :haha: I hope they figure out what's going on with Sweets's stool AND what's going on with your body so both can be on the mend soon. Fx his hips are just fine, too! Are you still suffering from the headaches?

I told DH last night that I had a late anniversary present for him that I've been working on and it's finally done enough for him to see it. I had wrapped up the tests I took in the morning in the onesie I bought for him and put them in a little gift bag and set them on our bed. He had NO clue! It was awesome. He pulled the onesie out all rolled up and started unrolling it and the tests fell out on the bed. The look on his face was so funny! Like he was trying really hard to figure out what was going on and what these things were and what they meant. He said he could only see the one line on the FRER (it wasn't very well lit in there), so he thought it was negative and was confused by that. I told him to see if the other test (the digital one) said anything on it and he said, "It says pregnant..." Then it was like a lightbulb turned on and he looked at me beaming and said, "REALLY?!" and gave me a huge hug and a sloppy wet kiss. It was the greatest! He was so excited and couldn't wait to tell everyone that he wanted to leave immediately to tell his family. They only live 20 minutes away, so we stopped at the store and bought onesies for each of them to tell them and surprised them at their house. Even my sister-in-law didn't guess why we showed up at their house after 8 on a week night (we get up early, so we're usually going to bed by 9) despite the fact that she's been asking me every time she sees me if I'm pregnant! :rofl: It was a really great night! We've now made plans to visit my family (2 hours away) tomorrow for lunch and dinner to tell all of them!

I don't mean to leave anyone out, I just have a terrible memory! Especially now. Know I think of all of you ladies often and my fingers are crossed for those waiting for o or test results or in the tww!


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink!! Those photos... The ones with you and DD holding her are so precious! Well, they all are! :haha: I love that you're getting a break by being able to wear her around. How are you doing?


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- awesome reaction

yes headaches.. and occasionally blurry vision with the headaches but they're not AS often as a little bit ago. I've tried to up my water intake and I've been eating eggs daily and sunflower seeds for the anemia and blood pressure. Idk we'll see what happens but I've never had good medical luck. I've suffered knee pain since 2009. in 2010 I had exploratory surgery after x-rays and exams could find no explanation for the pain. Even after the surgery there was no explanation for the pain that I still suffer with daily. Stairs and walking too much are really hard on me and running is impossible. I don't have much hope for figuring this out


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww I'm sorry FLA. That's rough! I've had migraines with what I think they call aura before. Both times it was a spiky circle of flashing light in my vision that got smaller until it eventually disappeared. It's only happened twice that I recall, but they were awful! And a bit scary as the first time it happened I had no idea what was going on and the visual disturbance happened as I was driving to work in the dark. I almost pulled over, but I made it to work just fine and it went away. The migraine that followed was horrible! I'm sorry you're going through it for long periods of time! I can't believe they couldn't figure out what's causing the pain in your knee. That's so unfortunate, especially as you had surgery and it didn't help! Have you managed to find anything that eases the pain at least?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Wearing a brace that keeps my leg completely straight is the only thing that has ever helped. 
I'm thinking something to do with the joint or arthritis but quit seeing a dr when cortisone shots after surgery were causing fight or flight reactions in my body. I've come to live with it and just try to limit the use to keep the pain tolerable


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora, I'm doing good! Starting to feel a little more normal now that the pp bleeding is on its way out (ugh I only bled for 5 days with dd and then had minimal lochia) this time it's been tons of bleeding that just started to turn to lochia the last few days. And my pain is getting better. I'm able to be a little more active with H especially while E is asleep. Then during H's nap time I take a little time for myself. I've also been making a point to get up and get dressed and do my makeup in the morning and that helps me feel a little better about myself lol. I'm thankful that I now feel like I can soothe E better. I think I just worked myself up so much after she was so inconsolable feeling like a failure for not being able to look after H or soothe E. But I'm feeling better and more confident and I know that I just have to pick myself up and do it. Alot of it is mind over matter. I can't feel sorry for myself or for my c-section or lack of vbac. It is what it is. She arrived safely and I'm alive and well. And I have my two rainbow babies and they are gorgeous and amazing. So a lot of it is perspective for me. And I need to keep the right perspective!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - I'm sorry to hear that! :hugs:

Pink - I'm so happy to hear that you and both daughters are doing better! You're doing a great job, mama. You've just added another human to take care of, it takes some adjusting!


----------



## Aayla

I'm out the door on the way to work. i will comment on everyone's posts later but I just wanted to fly in and say I am down 4.2 lbs in 2 days!! Man I love this program.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I think I was on 200 a day orally if I remember. I remember how stressed out I was after my losses. Hope you are coping well, I'm so excited for you :)

Lenora that sounds like a great night :) it's sweet when they are so excited!

Amber I'm so happy you got the all clear to TTC :) so happy for you! I'm glad everything came back normal, although it's hard sometimes when there's no answers to why.

Flarmy sounds like sweets is doing pretty good despite his allergies. He's active and growing well. Hoping he doesn't need the $$$ formula :( 

Pink beautiful pictures! I have a boba wrap, I find it's a bit long, and haven't used it much but plan on it. It helps to get something done. Looks like E is using that soothie too? I will have to try it, Mateo just wants to nurse all day and it's hard to do anything. 

Mateo is turning into a real chunk! I weighed him earlier this week and he's 10lbs 8ozs, was 6.8 at birth. He's starting to be more interactive and coo and look at everything. I love it when they coo while nursing it's so sweet :) I took him to work yesterday to show him off to my co workers and patients, he was alert and looking around and smiling, even though he cried most of the way there ;) 
Anyone else's baby grunt a lot? I don't remember that from before, he always grunts and makes so much noise stretching and waking up.


----------



## breakingdawn

Selfish vent post: My OPK is very near positive today. I imagine it will be positive again at CD12 this month. I am feeling a fair amount of right sided pain (again) this month. :( It makes me not even want to bother anymore. So frustrating. :sad:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6501.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, well done on the weight loss!!

Breaking, I'm sorry you're having pain on your right side again this month. I hope you do ovulate and get a good egg this month. Still have my fx for you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

too cute corn- Sweets grunts a lot too when stretching/waking up and then goes to cooing and smiling

glad you're doing better pink

aayla great job on the weight loss


----------



## breakingdawn

:( I hope I start feeling something on my left. I was so hopeful.


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn, it's actually a naturesutten paci. She really fights it. I have some soothies so will try them soon!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Pink those pictures are absolutely adorable! Makes me really want my baby girl here so bad. 12 weeks seems like a long time, given I actually go to my due date this time.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: oh she is so cute I could eat her up!! yep, cute aggression is a thing and I suffer from it. :rofl: 

Lenora: what an awesome reaction and way to tell him. Did he say "are you serious" as well. I find that is the number one thing guys say. I'm sort of addicted to watching pregnancy announcement videos on youtube. :haha:

Amber: WOO HOO!! Yay for being back in the TTC game. fx you get your bfp this cycle and a nice healthy sticky bean!!!

Breaking - Sorry you are feeling pain on your right side. fx it is just follies growing and you get some growing on your left side too. I don't get O pain so I have no idea what it feels like. Are you able to do IVF? 

Lilmiss: only 12 weeks to go. So far yet so close!! I love the ticker..a 1 lb basket of wings. :rofl: 

Ashley: How are you doing? any major contractions? 3 or 4 more days to go yes? 

AFM: nothing going on here ttc wise. cd 7, last day of my letrozole. I start opk's in 3 days. Hubby, of course, is sick right now but I prefer right now rather than a week from now. 10-12 more days until I ovulate. This is the worst wait but I am just focusing on cleaning and organizing my house and my weight loss. I will be adding my workouts in today. I just wanted a few days to get the food under control. 

Sorry if I missed anyone!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Happy Birthday Disney

Thank you! :)


FLArmyWife said:


> Sweets had his 4 month check-up yesterday
> 
> 13lb 9 oz 26in
> 
> Dr is still upset that he isn't taking 6oz bottles and upset he's "underweight" but she did say he has great muscle tone and is happy. I explained that sometimes it takes us an hour to get him to eat 4ozs and she said it's at least good he knows when he is full because if he stops realizing it that can lead to childhood obesity later.. So she still wants us to try and up his ounces but is ok with us not pushing him to drink when he clearly is telling us he's full.
> 
> The bump on his neck/head she thinks is a cyst on the lymph node but wants us to keep an eye on it
> 
> She's worried about his stool still being a weird green color and the consistency being off so she wants to do another test on it to see if there is still blood in the stool. She said she has a feeling he may still be slightly allergic to this formula, but less so than the original formula, and that he may have to go on this super formulated expensive formula. *sigh* So I have to attempt at some point to get a stool sample to them for them to send for testing.
> 
> She also lectured me about not getting the ultrasound on his hips. She wanted him to get one between 4 and 6 weeks since he was breech. She said in rare occasions they can have hip dysplasia. Well when she brought this up at his 5 day appointment she never gave me the referral, never told me where to go or what to do so DUH it didn't get done! So yeah, I have to call the hospital that is beside the woman's hospital I delivered at and set up a date to take him down for a hip ultrasound.
> 
> She saw him gnawing on his fingers and agrees he is in an early teething stage but after looking in his mouth she doesn't see any bumps or white spots so she said he still has a good ways to go.
> 
> She was impressed with his "agility" and the fact that he isn't just rolling over both ways but trying to stand and crawl. He currently will put his head down on the blanket/carpet on the floor and use his feet to push himself across. So like crawling without any use of his arms.
> 
> She said his reflux is going to get worse because he's at the age where he's trying to sit up on his own and doing so will upset his stomach and cause him to spit up even more.
> 
> He got two shots and wasn't at all pleased but within a minute afterwards and cuddles from grandma he was all better and smiley.
> 
> She is glad we started rice cereal every few nights and said we should go to every night. She also said we can start once a week introducing him to stage 1 baby food. She doesn't want him to eat too much baby food though because she said it'll make him want less formula which because he's only taking 4oz would not be good for him.
> 
> 
> Yesterday in the morning we attending my sister's HS graduation and he was great. Didn't cry or fuss even once during the 2 hour event. He was awake the first hour or so then slept the last hour of it.
> 
> 
> afm my Dr just simply has said not to go on thyroid meds and she'll recheck in a year.. but I'm working on getting the records from when I was diagnosed sent over to her office so we can try to get things figured out. She also sent a consult to hematology and said she'll let me know what to do about the anemia when she hears back or if they decide they want more blood work..

I think as long as Sweets is thriving I wouldn't worry too much about his weight. And he seems to be thriving very well! He's going to be all over your house before you know it :p. I hope his cyst goes away. And I hope you guys can find a formula he can tolerate better. It just doesn't seem fair that they make special formula so expensive! Hope his xrays come back good, too. Lots of hoping for ya :haha:


pinkpassion said:


> Some baby love for y'all. :)

Oh she is so sweet <3. She looks just like you!


lenorajoy said:


> I told DH last night that I had a late anniversary present for him that I've been working on and it's finally done enough for him to see it. I had wrapped up the tests I took in the morning in the onesie I bought for him and put them in a little gift bag and set them on our bed. He had NO clue! It was awesome. He pulled the onesie out all rolled up and started unrolling it and the tests fell out on the bed. The look on his face was so funny! Like he was trying really hard to figure out what was going on and what these things were and what they meant. He said he could only see the one line on the FRER (it wasn't very well lit in there), so he thought it was negative and was confused by that. I told him to see if the other test (the digital one) said anything on it and he said, "It says pregnant..." Then it was like a lightbulb turned on and he looked at me beaming and said, "REALLY?!" and gave me a huge hug and a sloppy wet kiss. It was the greatest! He was so excited and couldn't wait to tell everyone that he wanted to leave immediately to tell his family. They only live 20 minutes away, so we stopped at the store and bought onesies for each of them to tell them and surprised them at their house. Even my sister-in-law didn't guess why we showed up at their house after 8 on a week night (we get up early, so we're usually going to bed by 9) despite the fact that she's been asking me every time she sees me if I'm pregnant! :rofl: It was a really great night! We've now made plans to visit my family (2 hours away) tomorrow for lunch and dinner to tell all of them!

Awww that is so great. So excited for you and your family. Hoping for this bean to be sticky! Have you called your dr for a first appt?


Cornfieldland said:


> Mateo is turning into a real chunk! I weighed him earlier this week and he's 10lbs 8ozs, was 6.8 at birth. He's starting to be more interactive and coo and look at everything. I love it when they coo while nursing it's so sweet :) I took him to work yesterday to show him off to my co workers and patients, he was alert and looking around and smiling, even though he cried most of the way there ;)
> Anyone else's baby grunt a lot? I don't remember that from before, he always grunts and makes so much noise stretching and waking up.

He sounds like he's doing very well! We need a pic update :winkwink:. Ellie would grunt a lot when she was a newborn. Not so much anymore... now she's just a complainer :laugh2:


----------



## Aayla

Dang I missed that. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEY!!! :cake:


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy birthday disney!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney hope u r having a great day :) thank you so much for posting about the soothie! I bought it today and Mateo took it right away! I was pretty excited too! I was able to make dinner and do the dishes, pretty exciting ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla said:


> Dang I missed that.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DISNEY!!! :cake:

Thank you!


pinkpassion said:


> Happy birthday disney!!!! :yipee:

Thanks pink!


Cornfieldland said:


> Disney hope u r having a great day :) thank you so much for posting about the soothie! I bought it today and Mateo took it right away! I was pretty excited too! I was able to make dinner and do the dishes, pretty exciting ;)

Woohoo Mateo! He is so cute. It's amazing what we can get done when they're not screaming :laugh2:. Ellie's soothie has come especially handy in the car. Instead of crying and crying to fall asleep she'll just... go to sleep now. 10/10 A++++ would buy again!

Love the new av too! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn love your new avatar pic and love the pic of mateo. Soo much hair! my DH said "He came out with his hair already done!"


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sweets loves his soothie but I hated how it smushed his nose so I bought him these for in the car

https://www.nuk-usa.com/nuk-newborn...onth-boy-2-pack/1033870VM.html#sz=45&start=38

They are built exactly the same just don't cover the nose. He still loves it when in the stroller/carseat but you can tell it's getting too small for him so gotta try to find the next size up


----------



## ashleyg

*lenora* - congratulations!! That's so cute how excited your hubby is!

*5stars* - thats so great girly! congratulations! And I know! I can't believe I'll be posting his picture here soon!

*pato* - cant wait to see pictures of your room! I loved decorating our house lol

*busy* - thank you! So far nothing has been happening. Just a lot of crampiness and pressure but that's it. Pretty sure he's staying put until Wednesday! And yay for your numbers doubling! That's such great news <3

*Disney* - happy birthday!!! And your daughter is soooooo cute. I love seeing her pics on FB 

*Amber* - that's amazing news! I can't wait to see more pee sticks from you :haha: So exciting that you're ttc! 

*Flarmy *- glad to hear that he's doing well!

*Pink *- OMG dying over your pictures!! Your girls are gorgeous! 

*Aayla* - I'm hanging in there lol. Still getting cramps and contractions but nothing else :( Seems like he;s just going to stay in until Wednesday lol 
And yes glad that your hubby is sick now and not when you're ovulating! I remember there was one month when we were TTC that DH was deployed for like a week and of course it happened to be the week that I was O'ing...figures!

*Corn* - omg he's so cute! All of these baby pictures are making me even more anxious to meet Noah!
And those soothie pacis are ahh-mayzing lol. It was the only one my daughter took!


*AFM:*
Still pregnant over here :haha: Pretty sure that he's going to stay comfy in there until he's scheduled to come out on Wednesday lol. Cleaning, scrubbing, vacuuming, DTD, nipple stimulation, have done nothing! :nope: But DH only has two more days of work then he's off for 5 weeks! MIL is coming in on Tuesday, the day before my section so DH, me, MIL, DD, and my dad will probably go out somewhere and do something fun then come home and BBQ for dinner. Then I get to meet Noah the next morning!! So crazy that it's already almost here....9 months flew by! I feel like I just posted my positive FRER on here just the other day!


----------



## lenorajoy

Happy birthday Disney!!! 

Corn - AWW. He's so adorable!! And I agree with the others, love the new avatar!

I'll have to keep this soothe in mind for the future in case I'm desperate for one baby will take! It sounds like magic! :haha:


----------



## Fyren

Just noticed you got your BFP lenora, congratulations! :D

I'm still a little concerned over what's been happening during my 'AF' as some people on another forum (netmums) said it could be PCOS or an infection, miscarriage (CP) etc. 

Checking in with the GP on Monday to see what's up.
My threads seem to get neglected, but I don't expect everyone to see it so there's no issue.

Hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## Aayla

What's going on Fyren? Did you get a positive test?


----------



## Fyren

Aayla said:


> What's going on Fyren? Did you get a positive test?

AF was a day and a half late.
I didn't see the point in testing yet.
I have a thread explaining all the issues I've had, you should find it somewhere on the threads. :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Fyren said:


> My threads seem to get neglected, but I don't expect everyone to see it so there's no issue.
> 
> Hoping it's nothing serious.

This Thread moves fast and it is easy for something to get overlooked. NOTHING is done on purpose and I'm sorry you have felt that way. I know each one of our ladies do their best to respond to everyone they can. 

I say test if you're worried and just see what happens. We have had MANY ladies on here spot in the beginning of their pregnancies and they could have easily dismissed it as AF/miscarriage. A test can perhaps ease your mind. but if you decide not to test I know here in the states most drs would have you leave a urine sample for them to test anyways and perhaps even draw blood.


----------



## Fyren

FLArmyWife said:


> Fyren said:
> 
> 
> My threads seem to get neglected, but I don't expect everyone to see it so there's no issue.
> 
> Hoping it's nothing serious.
> 
> This Thread moves fast and it is easy for something to get overlooked. NOTHING is done on purpose and I'm sorry you have felt that way. I know each one of our ladies do their best to respond to everyone they can.
> 
> I say test if you're worried and just see what happens. We have had MANY ladies on here spot in the beginning of their pregnancies and they could have easily dismissed it as AF/miscarriage. A test can perhaps ease your mind. but if you decide not to test I know here in the states most drs would have you leave a urine sample for them to test anyways and perhaps even draw blood.Click to expand...

Tell me about it, it's not an issue though, don't worry. :D
Here in the UK, they take a blood test and a urine sample to check both areas.

Warning TMI:
My AF was really odd this month, CD2+3+4 were heavy with mini-sized balls of dark blood so I doubt I'm pregnant. CD5+6 it turned brown and stringy.
I've pre-booked an appointment on Monday, hopefully I'll get some answers why this cycle seemed off.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well I finished my antibiotics for mastitis Thursday night around midnight and 24 hours later (last night) around 1 am I woke in severe pain in my right breast, fever, chills, awful headache and a red line running down my swollen right breast. I'm miserable and scared of an abscess. I can call my drs line but since it's Saturday they usually say "if it's an emergency" we can call the dr. Should I still call? I know mastitis is nothing to wait or mess around with. Makes me nervous. But I don't want to bother my dr. What should I do ladies??

Eta: and I DON'T want to go to the er!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

You probably should call if you have a fever and a red line. Is there a walk in clinic or something? Your body seems to have issues with antibiotics :( since you had such a terrible time with the gbs too.


----------



## pinkpassion

They've been using the same antibiotic for everything. Always the cephalexin. I'm beginning to think cephalexin just doesn't work for me!!! :trouble: there are several walk in clinics but I don't feel good about being seen by someone who has no idea of my history. Really I just want to see my dr, and of course this HAD to happen on a Saturday :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn I love your new avatar btw!! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pink I'd definitely call


----------



## pinkpassion

I went ahead and called, they are giving me a new antibiotic. Hopefully this works!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX pink


hope all our ladies have a good weekend


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh pink, that sounds terrible!! I'm glad you got a call in. Fx the new antibiotic will work for you!


----------



## lenorajoy

Fyren, I hope everything's okay with you! I'm glad you're getting in to see the doctor about it. Hopefully you can get some answers and get back to ttc.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Well done for taking action pink you can't be left with that I'm glad you have new meds please take it easy. Have you been seen about your latch with breastfeeding as something wrong there can cause masistis I'm just trying to think of the cause as well as the treatments xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Disney -- I hope you had a WONDERFUL birthday!! :D

Ashley -- Hope that baby decides to pop out soon!! My friend just had to serve hers an eviction notice at 41 weeks and that baby was like, "Oh yeah" Evict me?? Well enjoy my 10lbs 9oz coming out!" :haha:

Lenora -- Any more testing??

Fyren -- I am sorry you are having issues! I hope you can get some news at the GP and it is not anything serious. Keep us posted. <3 

AFM: CD12 here and a LOT more O cramping. A lot coming from my good side now. It is safe to say I have NO idea what side it is coming from now. We did the BD last night. I have a good feeling my OPK will be positive today. I am not sure I can get him to do the next 3+ days in a row so I really need to pick carefully. So frustrating because I am not sure if I will get 3 days of pos. OPKs like last time or not!! Advice?


----------



## pinkpassion

Fyren, I hope you get answers... that's very frustrating. I will say I had a perfect 28 day cycle for as long as I can remember, when we started ttc that all went out the window and my body did really weird things, late af, weird af, you name it is probably had it.

Breaking, fx'd you catch the egg this month!! I can't imagine how nerve-wracking it would be with just one tube. Try to keep your head up and stay positive!! I would bd today and tomorrow at least and then you should be covered :thumbup:

Amber, her latch is perfect. No pain or anything when nursing (except for when the mastitis is at its worst) she came out a perfect latcher. I nursed dd1 for 16 months and we struggled in the beginning with latch so I believe I have a good idea about it. In the hospital the nurses and lc all commented how awesome her latch was especially right from the get go!! I have read too tight of a bra and pressure on the chest and she lays on my chest often and my bras are a bit snug. But who knows right?! I never had mastitis with dd1 and I'm doing the same things I did with her. I did have cracked nipples in the hospital right before the first bout of mastitis happened and I'm thinking the cephalexin just didn't get it all the way!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well ladies, the test line showed up well before the control line. I am so nervous!
 



Attached Files:







cd12.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm so glad it's not the latch :) I think your instinct that the ceph didn't clear it up is right and these things do happen for no reason at all too. :) I'm sorry you are in pain and OMG your pics are too cute I even showed my hubby what a cute little beauty you have :) 

Disney hope you have had a wonderful birthday lovely

Fla how are you getting on? 

Breaking that's an awesome opk enjoy your baby dancing :) I've read also that the Fallopian tube can actually travel to the other ovary to grab that egg :o I hope that's the case for you if you have ovulated from the right :) good luck and welcome to your tww yay we get to wait together xxxxx

Fren this isn't a group where people are purposely ignored quite the opposite in fact. I'm really glad you're seeing the doctor the purple things sound like blood clots possibly ? I hope you get some answers there soon. 

Ashley routing for you my lovely eeeeee so soon!!! 

Lenora the reveal sounds too cute for word what a lovely reaction by all :) have you tested again? I'm curious too :) 

Sorry for not a great catch up. I've YET to get out my laptop to write up a proper one things have been pretty busy here. AFM 3-4dpo cm hasn't dried up had a little ewcm with lots of lotiony lots of cramping and pinching mainly to the right but also on the left ovary area woke up to a wave of nausea. I know it's too soon but hey it's fun to ss lol.


----------



## breakingdawn

I was not expecting to be in my 2ww this soon!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also m&s where are you? 

Pato how are you getting on my lovely

Everyone else sending you all my love xxz


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm glad you started testing when you did breaking :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Gl breaking! Hope u catch a good eggy :) 

Pink hope that the new antibiotics work!

Omg...I'm having such a horrible time with bms! You should just be able to poop and get on with ur life. Every time I go I have to strain and then I'm burning and hurting for hours after when I sit...which makes nursing uncomfortable. I dont know exactly what's going on down there...Hemmorids, fissures, all of the above...Trying tucks wipes...this pregnancy and delivery has completely ruined my ass ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

That's definitely positive breaking! Go catch that egg! :spermy:

Pink ugh so sorry about mastitis AFTER getting over mastitis. I've heard it's very painful :(. Hoping that E is nursing a lot because I hear it helps to completely empty the breast.

Fx for you fyren

Hope you ladies have a nice weekend


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Corn I can sooooo relate love. I think it's hemmoroids sadly maybe they are on the inside slightly and when you bear down they are aggravated. I can't speak for your ass lol but that would be my bet. I used Anasol cream and it worked a charm. Can you get hold of some fibergel or movicol the loosen up those stools? Xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM- well looks like we might be here another week. These construction workers are painfully slow. From tues-fri all they did was get the old roof off. And our house is only 1200 sq ft lol. I hope it gets finished next week because this is ridiculous!

We set up Ellie's pack and play here at my parents and she loves it. She kicks around and does circles in it! Then tires herself out and I stick the binky in her mouth and she is starting to go to sleep by herself (which is huge! She used to only be able to go to sleep while nursing.) So she's had a good week :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry about the works taking longer it's always stressful being away from home :( 

Awwww that sounds so sweet Disney :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn I had a little chuckle over the "ruined my ass" part.. :rofl: but all laughs aside I'm so sorry because that is horrendous. My hemorrhoids disappeared after a week pp but just yesterday reared their ugly head after I had the worst tummy ache and was on the toilet for an hour. Hemorrhoid cream worked for msure.

That is one dark positive breaking!!!!!! Go catch that eggy!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney boo for the longer work, that is incredibly slow work. Our roofers get roofs done in 1-2 days max!! Ellie sounds so sweet!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Breaking - oh man lol I couldn't go 41 weeks. I would be begging my dr to do something haha! And yay for positive opk!! 

Pink - I hope you get the right medicine soon girly 

Amber - eeeeeeeek I know!! :happydance:

Corn - corn I'm sorry it's been rough. I'm so not looking forward to that part again :nope: Have you tried stool softeners to help a little bit? 

Disney - ugh that sucks :( I hope they finish up soon


----------



## M&S+Bump

Don't worry about me Amber, I'm just over here, obsessively peeing on sticks then holding them up to every different colour surface I can find.. My bathroom sink is a nice shiny white, the back of my hand is quite even but the light is best at my bedroom window.. 9dpo and losing my mind.. At least the weather is nice. We've had a whole week of sunshine and you can tell the immigrants who were born in places where the sun actually comes out sometimes (slightly tanned and desperately searching cheapflights.com because they remember how nice it is) from the Scots (red raw and peeling from sunburn and complaining that it's too f'ing hot - a whole 22-25'c)

Yay for ss, nausea and cm! :haha: I congratulated someone for puking the other day. The things we do for these babies!

Pink, that sounds horrific, mastitis is a misery! Glad you got something new for it, definitely sounds like the first antibs just didn't clear it properly. I had it twice when Ella was weeks old, and I think she just wasn't eating enough. Once she was a bit bigger and the milk died down a bit, it didn't come back and we went on for a few more months.

Corn, definitely second stool softener. Also prep H. It gets better.

Go Breaking! Go Breaking! Baby time!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Disney, builders are such a pain in the ass. I'm trying to get one measly sink plumbed in at the shop and you'd think I'd asked for a unicorn enclosure with live unicorns in it, it's proving so difficult..


----------



## breakingdawn

Eeek ladies! Excited but nervous!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

m and s please share your pee sticks so we can obsess with you? :) Sending all the baby dust, how are you feeling?

I just went on boots and FRER are on buy one get one free I may or may not have just ordered 6 double packs :o pmsl. £30 though for 12 frer... I've spent worse!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies, my mum got back from florida Disney World today IT-WAS-SO-HARD to not tell her we are TTC shes been so completely heartbroken along with us and such a support and I told her the doctor gave us the all clear to ttc and she was so so so so so so excited and I could tell she wanted to ask like "well? are you going to get on with it" but she sat there tight lipped not wanting to upset us probably and I was sat there desperate to tell her we were in the TWW -we are very close me and my mum urgh it was so hard but I've promised hubby it's just between us and kept my mouth shut. We want to protect my family from any future heartache so will tell them at a 12 week scan that goes well but Urgh. I hate how losses zap all the hopefulness and optimism out of TTC and well to be honest I can't see I'm going to enjoy any of it until we have a baby in our arms. 

I don't expect to talk about loss and stuff I'm just sharing the fact it was so hard to keep it from people, has anyone else had to? xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks everyone for the bday wishes yesterday :). #28 wasn't anything special! Worked most of the day, then went to the store (by myself! Was like a little vacation :laugh2:) Picked up dinner from my favorite Mexican place and went home and relaxed. My daughter was at a car show with her dad and grandpa so it was just my mom and I and Ellie. 

I sure hope they finish up my roof soon, too. M&S you are too funny and too right about asking unicorns of them. That's exactly what it feels like!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber I bet that it was hard not to share with your mom! I understand though. I think it's good to wait until a good scan. I waited until 8 weeks (and a healthy scan) to tell my parents. I sure hope you guys caught the egg this first cycle and that you guys have a healthy pregnancy. You are so in tune with your body that I believe you've been right every time you suspected you were pg right?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm usually just binning them out of frustration :haha: if you could see the 'bin' next to the toilet (just a clear carrier bag) you'd have me committed :wacko:

I got the bogof FRER through the week (despite yet again swearing I was never buying them again) so now have two £1 off coupons from the boxes sitting on the shelf..

I'm so freaking tired it's unreal. It's been at least a week since I made it through the day without a nap.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney that sucks about the house! Taking their sweet time eh? Must be nice for them..someone's gotta light a fire under their butts.

Thanks lady's for the advice! I have been on stool sofners forever, also have prep H and I have suppositories, laxatives, take metimucil....I'm going to ask for a prescription from my Dr at my postpartum appt in two wks. I just really need to excercise and eat lots of fiber. It's just super bad at this point...just wining and venting wahhh

So exciting to have all these TWW ladies :) hoping for u all! And three babies soon that I can think of :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley I am so excited for baby Noah to make his appearance next week!! Can't wait to see that sweet face <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Amber, I didn't tell a lot if people until I was over 5months. I told my mom and dad around 8wks since the other times I told them just to have to say I lost it a few days/weeks later. It's sad not to be able to get excited, but I think it makes it that much more special once you have that baby in your arms :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Disneymom1129 said:


> Amber I bet that it was hard not to share with your mom! I understand though. I think it's good to wait until a good scan. I waited until 8 weeks (and a healthy scan) to tell my parents. I sure hope you guys caught the egg this first cycle and that you guys have a healthy pregnancy. You are so in tune with your body that I believe you've been right every time you suspected you were pg right?

Thanks for understanding :hugs:
Ummmmm yep every single time haha I'm quite sure I've caught already I can feel the change. If it sticks or not is another matter but as far as conception I know that's happened. (I look so crazy) :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Cornfieldland said:


> I'm sorry Amber, I didn't tell a lot if people until I was over 5months. I told my mom and dad around 8wks since the other times I told them just to have to say I lost it a few days/weeks later. It's sad not to be able to get excited, but I think it makes it that much more special once you have that baby in your arms :)

I'm sorry for you too corn seeing you with your rainbow does fill me with some hope :hugs: your avatar is so tender and beautiful I could cry (just seeing it for the first time now) When I tell my family it fills them full of anxiety its not exciting. I think we will wait for the 12 week scan to tell my mum and siblings then the 20 week scan to announce. Let's hope we can get there :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

m&s you can be sure that this is a POAS allowed group, I know about those "bins" my opk one is hanging on the back of my bedroom door so family members don't come to use my loo and know what we are up to haha. I kinda even want to see your bin to feel more normal hahahahaha so any squinters or "is that the indent or a line" tests yet?


----------



## M&S+Bump

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

:rofl:

The opks are at the bottom. This is last month's and this month's only...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aayla

Amber: 1) it's not crazy to know when conception happens, rare but not crazy. On my bfp I knew at 3dpo because so many different things happened with my body. I was also positive conception happened 2 cycles ago. I would have bet money I was pregnant but negative tests and af came on time. But I still think sperm and egg met, just likely nothing latched on. 
2) It's not abnormal to wait. We didn't wait when I first got my bfp. I had been very open on FB over the last few years about my fertility journey. I document everything. except the TMI stuff. We weren't going to announce right away but once I told my dad my mom figured it was open season, and my sister told everyone at her office that was still there on a Friday at 5pm (we used to work together so I knew all of them), So we had to announce on FB. I changed my profile pic to a pic saying "I'm so crafty I make people." :haha:
but then I miscarried about a week later. So then I did a big announcement about that on FB. just so I didn't have to deal with every person asking how the pregnancy was going. 
this time, my family will know right away because I am super close with them and I work with them so there is no way that I will be able to keep it from them for 3 months. but hubby has insisted that we keep it to immediate family only until we have a scan with a heartbeat. 


Breaking: Wowzers that is a positive. When they go positive they go positive. lots and lots of :sex: 

Pink: I'm sorry you are going through, hopefully the new anti-biotic will help. 

Corn: that sucks about hemorrhoids. I've never had them so I have no idea what they are like. 

Man I love this group. I love that we are all in different stages and that I get to learn so much about what is to come. :D 

AFM: cd 8, I did an opk this morning. practically stark white. I just wanted to pee on a stick. :haha: I'm going out with my best friend today so I won't have a chance to do another. But it's still 10 days from ovulation so not expecting too much.


----------



## Aayla

I am also a POAS addict. on my bfp I spent well over $100 on just frers. I also bought the expensive digi opk, and dollar store pregnancy tests. it was my craziest month and I don't think my hubby had any idea (still doesn't I think) about how much money I spent on tests.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Omg m&s I love it!!!! I'm showing this to hubby for evidence that I'm not the only one hahahahaha.

Aayla I'm glad you know what I mean by just knowing too. I usually get a bfp from 8-11dpo. good luck peeing on sticks I hope you are brewing a lovely healthy eggy in there :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Also considering we're having a confession day about our POAS habits I made sure my frers aren't being delivered until weds the 9th otherwise I would have peed on most of them before then!! Lol. I'll be 7/8dpo.


----------



## Aayla

Oh I wish I got a positive that early. Well I did get a super squinter at 10 dpo but even online it was 50/50 on who could see it and who couldn't. then stark white frers on 11/12 dpo. It wasn't until 13dpo that I got pink line. not that many others could see that either. I swear, no one in my RL knows how to read tests lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

People who aren't crazy poas addicts like us definitely think that the lines have to be dark and matching to be positive haha. This site is terrible for pixelating pictures and deresolution on tests I find.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The earliest I ever had bfp was 11dpo. The others were 15dpo and 17dpo. When do I start testing? I've been known to start before I even have any kind of sign I've ov'd... (tbf that month I ov'd CD30...) :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

saying that those 8-11dpo's are squinters!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Amber I bet that it was hard not to share with your mom! I understand though. I think it's good to wait until a good scan. I waited until 8 weeks (and a healthy scan) to tell my parents. I sure hope you guys caught the egg this first cycle and that you guys have a healthy pregnancy. You are so in tune with your body that I believe you've been right every time you suspected you were pg right?
> 
> Thanks for understanding :hugs:
> Ummmmm yep every single time haha I'm quite sure I've caught already I can feel the change. If it sticks or not is another matter but as far as conception I know that's happened. (I look so crazy) :haha:Click to expand...

Ooh exciting! :D


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think I'm more excited for you to get bfp Amber than I am myself! :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

You guys it's like 104 degrees here and I'm dying :nope:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Omg Ashley the best advice I ever got was wet towels on my body with a fan blowing up and down them! 

Awwwww m&s I've always been so excited for everyone's bfps I'm kinda suspicious you're going to see one and totally hopeful :)


----------



## ashleyg

That sounds amazing Amber lol. I'm sure DH would look at me like I'm Nuts though hahah :rofl:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

ppfffft who do you think got all the towels and laid them on me and then directed the fan so it rotated perfectly then switched it down a bit when it got too cold? hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## frangi33

Ashley poor you, i hope your finding ways to cope with the heat x


----------



## ashleyg

Amber LOL!! Omg you have a keeper there! I wish I knew about that trick when I was pregnant with DD throughout the whole summer. I've never sweat so much in my life hahah

Frang - I've been staying in the house and not leaving unless I absolutely have to :haha: today though I have a few errands to run so I'm going to have to suck it up:cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh man Ashley I purposely planned my pregnancies so that I wouldn't be pregnant (well at least "very" pregnant) in the summertime. Hope you've got the a/c on! It's in the high 90's here today and it's awful. Ellie gets heat rashes on her torso if she gets too warm (in fact she's already getting one today) so we definitely got the a/c on. Gonna be an expensive summer as far as the electricity bill goes #-o


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks for all the baby dust ladies. I am having a lot of cramping today. Ugh! I hope this is not a bad thing! Most IS still coming from the good side. Here is hoping. DH says he will BD today and tomorrow! If it is still positive Monday I am not sure what we are going to do. LOL he may be dead by then. :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

Wow, so much to catch up on!

Pink and corn - I hope both of you get some relief soon! The mastitis and hemorrhoids sound horrible!

Amber - Fx SO SO crossed for your sticky bean!! 

M&S - love the testing!! :haha: Fx for you this cycle!

Breaking - :yipee: Bring on the bd and the tww!! Can't wait to see a bfp from you!

Disney - :trouble: Those roofers need to get a move on!

Ashley - Yikes! That towel idea sounds great, though!

Fyren - Looking forward to an update!

I hope I haven't missed anyone! 

AFM - Had a bit more nausea today. I went to a lab for a blood draw yesterday. Not sure when I'll get results or an appointment. I'll have to call the office by Tuesday if I don't hear anything Monday. And for those of you who have been asking for tests... I had one CB left! Here you go! Test line is darker than the control now. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashleyg

disney - I tried to plan it as best I could this pregnancy lol. My first was a surprise but it definitely sucked being pregnant ALL summer. It gets to be like 112 degrees here in the summer :nope: DD is sensitive to the heat too. What do you use on Eliie to help the rashes? I keep the house as cool as I can but the air is literally on all day long. I hear you on the electric bill :cry:

breaking dawn - Good luck!!! Keep :sex: until it's not positive anymore :haha: I' sure DH won't mind lol

lenora - your test looks great girly!! So exciting! Is it weird I miss peeing on pregnancy tests? :rofl:


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh Noah is killing me tonight. So much movement up in my ribs and at the same time he keeps doing something to make my cervix hurt :( Been getting contractions most of the day but then they just fizzled out as always :growlmad: 

But tomorrow is DH's last day of work so I'm going to go out with my dad and look for DH's Fathers Day gift since I'm sure I won't remember/have time when baby is here lol. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nearly there Ashley! Those wee feet in the ribs were a killer!

Definitely pregnant Lenora :haha:

10dpo here ](*,) :grr: These sticks are in trouble if something doesn't show up soon, I'm getting a sore head squinting. FMU today, and it was the most concentrated I've seen for ages. Stark white bfn.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lenora what a cracking test yaaaaay. 

M&s boo to the negative tests tell them to behave!! 

Ashley omg you're so close love I know you must be feeling fed up and tired but you're so close to having that beautiful baby In your arms, smelling his head, looking at his tiny fingers and toes, I'm so envious I wish it was me have the most amazing delivery day my lovely xxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Urgh feeling totally silly today for thinking I may have caught. These kinds of emotions make it very obvious to me that it's too soon to ttc emotionally but if we wait for the right moment it may never happen and we are given 9 months to adjust after all :) 

Having vivid dreams last night I watched my best friend give birth to a little boy and then I was on a hospital bed and my waters broke and went everywhere. Cm has not dried up apart from that nothing. Ugh I hate the tww. 

Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Thinking of you muffin!!!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- such an amazing test.

ashely- you're so close!

amber- :hugs:

pink- HOpe you're feeling better

breaking- hope you catch that egg


May all out ladies have a great end of their weekend


----------



## M&S+Bump

When did everyone get their bfps? 10dpo and feeling fed up of this..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

On those things probably a clear pink one at 12-13dpo always earlier on frers. I always see shadows on those first before bfps. X


----------



## FLArmyWife

m&S- I think I was 12dpo before I saw a line on those


----------



## FLArmyWife

correction looks like it was 13days past trigger shot
 



Attached Files:







20150604_085815.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lenorajoy

Ashley - hang in there! You're only 3 days away now, right?! So excited for you! Come on baby Noah!

Amber - :hugs: Fx for you, dear. You're incredibly strong to have been through as much as you have and still be okay. I really believe you'll get your rainbow baby. I have so much hope for you. 

M&S - Fx for that bfp! I didn't get my first line (though I didn't see it :haha:) until 13 dpo on a FRER. My test on 12 dpo was completely blank.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Lenora how are you feeling today? :)

Oh thanks but I don't feel very strong sat in my bedroom reading old pregnancy journals then coming down stairs to ugly cry on my husbands lap haha. I'm not sure we will ever get there but I'm going to try :). Having period type cramps today I'm wondering if my cycle is even steady enough to call myself in the tww to be honest but time will tell and we have plenty of it happily :) xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Must not go buy FRERs. Must NOT go buy FRERs... 

Amber :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Well you do have those vouchers......... :o


----------



## busytulip

Pink those pics <3 babywearing for the win! I'm so glad that you called and they are treating you with something different. I've had mastitis a few times and it is awful. Oh and once you've had it, you are more susceptible to getting it again (even when you aren't nursing) per my doc. How crazy is that? Anyway, I hope that you are feeling MUCH better.

lenora your OH's reaction is so sweet. Beautiful dark lines :D

Aayla you're doing great, yay for more weight loss :thumbup: Hope your hubby feels better soon

Corn thank you. It's hard not to worry and of course now I wonder are my symptoms from the progesterone or from the pregnancy. Reminding myself that 'today I'm pregnant' and cherishing each day with this LO that I'm gifted. I had a grunter, well not so much of a grunt as a squeak. We even nicknamed him 'squeaker' :haha: Mateo sounds like a healthy lad and so handsome. Love your avatar pic btw! Sorry about the sore bum, maybe try lining a sanitary napkin with tucks for some relief, a little better than just wiping with them IMO. 

Disney Happy Belated birthday!! And that's ridiculous that they are taking so long. We have the same size house and it took my DH and BIL 3 days...3 days to re-roof our house. I would be giving someone 'what for'.

Ashley how are we down to days?! You can count them off one 1 hand and have left overs :wohoo:

Fyren I hope that you get some clear answers. :hugs: Oh and some of us don't venture out much beyond this thread so apologies that we didn't take notice of what was going on.

breaking good luck! Hope you caught that eggy :dust:

Amber that is amazing news that you guys are able to TTC so soon. We kept our last successful pregnancy secret until 24 weeks. People don't understand loss and it makes things awkward, it personally was easier for me to enjoy my pregnancy with my husband without having to answer millions of questions from everyone else. Just go with your gut and do whatever you feel is right for you. Also I don't think you're crazy. I'm excited to see you bfp soon! :dance:

M+S yes, share! We must obsess over your pee sticks, good luck lovely. 12 dpo is the earliest I've ever had a super squinter bfp. There is still time. You wouldn't want to let those vouchers go to waste :haha:

Frangi happy 32 weeks!! How are you feeling?

muffin :hugs:

FLArmy, 5stars, Pato and anyone else I may have missed how are things?


----------



## M&S+Bump

And they ARE on bogof...

I also have no self-control. I went to my shop after Boots (it's closed today) to pick up something DH left.. and there's a toilet. So obviously... nothing came up, and still nothing by when I had washed my hands, so I chucked it in my bag and left.

Stopped at traffic lights, had a quick look and nearly had a heart attack.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wth BnB?! Why have you mangled and washed out my beautiful pink line?! :hissy:

Rest assured, no squinting required. Even DH could see it.


----------



## pinkpassion

Omg m+s bfp!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## pinkpassion

I am feeling much better for sure!!! The good thing is the antibiotics work quickly and I feel better than I did with the last antibiotics!!
Ugh I hope I never get this again :(


----------



## busytulip

Squeeeee yes M+S!!!!!!! :wohoo: Congrats!


----------



## FLArmyWife

BNB is terrible at doing that M&S. here is an inverted for you


pink- so glad you're doing better!
 



Attached Files:







mands.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I just KNEW this was your month hahaha. How awesome is that line! Huge congratulations to you and hubby xxx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cheapie is starting to develop a squinter now too :happydance:

Gonna wait a couple days before I take my digi because I've only got the one..

Glad you're feeling better Pink!

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Wow, another BFP. Awesome :) Congrats!

Meanwhile I am hating life. Why can't I get just ONE day of a positive OPK like normal people? Instead I get 3+ days and I don't know how much longer DH can hold out. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6642.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - you will get your rainbow baby! You are definitely one of the strongest mamas I know, going through what you have. I can't wait until we get to see pictures of your baby <3

M&s - yay! Congratulations!!!

Busy - omg I know right?! It's so close now!! 

Breaking - you might just have long surges lol! Get to it!!

Pink - glad to hear your feeling better!


----------



## breakingdawn

DH may not even be up for it tonight, quite literally. He is DEAD tired. Ugh. May have to be tomorrow even though it could be too late. I have no idea now. I am just frustrated.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I ov'd a full two days after my pos opk Breaking, the one time I managed to catch it. If you BDd last night and plan to do tomorrow, you're well covered :)

I thought all men were supposed to be up for it all the time :haha: I've been getting lied to all these years by DH and the media's representation of romantic relationships...


----------



## ashleyg

Breaking - I think as long as you've done it the last few days while your opk has been positive you should be fine. But you can always offer your DH that you'll do all the work ;) lol!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ideally I would LOVE to BD today AND tomorrow. But I think it will have to be one or the other and tonight may be an impossible dream. Lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

mamas with older kiddos... when you introduced rice cereal did baby's bm change?


Spoiler
The green color has stuck around since the beginning but now I chop it up to the iron in his formula. I take pics of questionable bms to show the pediatrician. The last one I showed her there was mushy (like bananas) and DARK green mixed with bright green mucousy. That is why she's worried he's still allergic to the formula and may have to go on something else. But I've noticed the mucousy stuff is only coming the day after we give him rice cereal. I tried to look it up a little online and read where they could be allergic to the rice and have to switch to oatmeal. 
The dr already wants me to drop off a stool sample but I think I'm going to try and do 2; 1 without rice cereal and 1 with so that they can test both.
I REALLY hope this isn't foresight into having a child with bad food allergies for the rest of his life.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, poor Sweets. We never did rice cereal so I'm not sure how that would affect, but porridge made the poop more solid, eventually! At the beginning it didn't really do anything.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla is there gluten in the milk and cereal?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm soooooo glad you're feeling a bit better :D


----------



## frangi33

Flarmy adding rice cereal defo had an affect on dd bm shes not allergic to anything other than dogs :( 

M&s woohoo! Absolutely loving all these bfps congratulations hunni. 

Sending lots of fairy dust to everyone waiting for their bfp x

Busy im good thanks, just huge! My belly button looks ready to give up its popped out so far lol. No nursery or name of this little man yet. We're moving house within a few days of his birth and moving in with parents for a short while so hes going to be living out of boxes bless him.


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi- getting close!


amber- the formula is gluten free not sure about the rice cereal as it's in the room he's napping in right now and I'm not about to wake him


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Frangi I can't believe your having a baby next month !! :o we'll be up to 10 FAB babies before we know it. Wow. 

Fla I dont know what to suggest maybe it gluten he can't have and that's what is in the cereal ? My daughter is atopic she's allergic to most things and takes antihistamine and other meds daily and we carry and epipen everywhere and she has a restricted diet I will say it's an adjustment but like all adjustments you get used to it and the difference in the food available to to just 6 years ago is incredible I'm sure you'll be fine in time if he does turn out to have lots of allergies. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Well during a screaming fit I checked the cereal, it is also gluten free


----------



## ashleyg

Flarmy- it could just be that he's sensitive to it, not that he's allergic. Its not vey gentle on the stomach either. I know my daughter hated the rice cereal and never ate it lol


----------



## Aayla

M&S....That is so exciting!! congrats!! I didn't even have to click on the picture. I was going to say I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo. 

Amber: how many dpo are you? when will you start testing? 

Breaking: TURKEY BASTER!! :rofl: my DH agreed that if it ever got to the point he just didn't want to do it but it was still within the window then I am to give him a handy (no oral as saliva kills sperm), then aim in a cup and turkey baste myself. Thankfully I have 2 basters so tossing one won't matter. :haha: 

Ashley: 3 MORE DAYS!!! So exciting!! It's supposed to get to 34 C here today, which is 93 F. The hottest it has been and I would think a record for this time of year. It's still June! If someone doesn't believe in global warming they needed to live here for the last 10 years. We've gone from snow in winters to no snow and super warm springs and extremely hot summers. Normally it doesn't get this hot until August. I'm afraid of what August will bring. At least on the west coast. 

Busy: That is exactly what I am going to do as well. just enjoy every single day as it happens. It's all you can do really. The progesterone sucks. I hate it. and I am very sensitive to it as well. 

AFM: Cd 9. Nothing going on. Just waiting to O. I have about 10 more days to go. I started using my opk's today. the 10am one was negative, of course. I will be testing twice a day until cd 15 and then 3 x a day from then on. Next test today will be around 5pm.


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla I know it's a countdown now! :happydance: 93 is still so hot! It's supposed to get up to like 97 I think here today which sucks. I have to run around and do some last minute errands before my MIL comes in. I don't want to leave the house :nope:

I hope you O soon! Waiting feels like forever!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley, could be. He spits it out no matter how often we try to soon feed it so now it gets mixed in his final bottle


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla, hello I'm 5dpo today my tests arrive weds so I'm going to miss that fmu ;( I purposely didn't get fast shipping so I don't waste them all. At least I had a positive opk so I think I ovulated I've got no temps or anything to confirm. I've been moody very moody /emotional and crampy today just feels like af so I don't really know what's going on. Xxx


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry if I missed it or if you already said it lol but why is he getting rice cereal? Just curious! I know my pediatrician always said its not really needed. Plus it's harder on their tummies and doesn't digest that easily.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Sorry if I missed it or if you already said it lol but why is he getting rice cereal? Just curious! I know my pediatrician always said its not really needed. Plus it's harder on their tummies and doesn't digest that easily.

It is what my pediatrician wanted for 1) his first solid food introduction and 2) to help with his reflux. She also doesn't want him eating a lot of baby food until he gets into taking more ounces of formula because "baby food means he'll take less milk and he'll loose weight. he can't afford that". 

He is still eating every 3 hours


----------



## ashleyg

Those are really odd reasons to give cereal for lol. I know a lot of moms who had their pediatrician prescribe their baby Zantac I believe to help with reflux. I would ask her about something like that because if his poops are mucusy then it might not be agreeing with him right. Aubree started on solid foods around 6 months and did fine with still drinking her bottles. Food before 1 is just for fun! :D I don't think it would cause him to lose any weight. I would give her some AFTER her bottle to make sure that she didn't fill up on baby food. It worked well for her


----------



## ashleyg

Also sorry if that sounded preachy And know it all-y lol. I just wanted to give some insight on a different route to take if you wanted to :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashleyg said:


> Those are really odd reasons to give cereal for lol. I know a lot of moms who had their pediatrician prescribe their baby Zantac I believe to help with reflux. I would ask her about something like that because if his poops are mucusy then it might not be agreeing with him right. Aubree started on solid foods around 6 months and did fine with still drinking her bottles. Food before 1 is just for fun! :D I don't think it would cause him to lose any weight. I would give her some AFTER her bottle to make sure that she didn't fill up on baby food. It worked well for her

The idea of how it helps with reflux is that is sits heavier in the stomach so isn't as prone to come back up. It seems to work because he doesn't spit up anymore after his last bottle before bed. 


I'm going to try to keep with it just a little and see if it helps him put on some weight and do the stool sample thing and kinda go from there. But today is also a day I shouldn't be making concrete decisions as I'm fed up with everything at the moment

and no worries. I wanted insight from everyone based off their own experience. lol so not at all -know-it-all-y


----------



## ashleyg

You know what is best for your baby mama! Don't stress out, I know it's hard when they're super little and you just want them to be healthy and normal. Hopefully he starts to put on a little more weight and you won't have to worry as much!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks


----------



## ashleyg

:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> disney - I tried to plan it as best I could this pregnancy lol. My first was a surprise but it definitely sucked being pregnant ALL summer. It gets to be like 112 degrees here in the summer :nope: DD is sensitive to the heat too. What do you use on Eliie to help the rashes? I keep the house as cool as I can but the air is literally on all day long. I hear you on the electric bill :cry:

I don't put anything on her heat bumps, but I do try and bathe her more since they're basically clogged sweat glands. Do you live in the desert? 112 is too hot :(. I work in Palm Springs the hottest I've seen it out there was 118. It gets to 100 where I live too. Yuck!!


M&S+Bump said:


> Cheapie is starting to develop a squinter now too :happydance:
> 
> Gonna wait a couple days before I take my digi because I've only got the one..
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Pink!
> 
> Thanks girls :hugs:

:happydance: woooooo! Congrats! Share all your line porn with us, we need our fix ;)


breakingdawn said:


> DH may not even be up for it tonight, quite literally. He is DEAD tired. Ugh. May have to be tomorrow even though it could be too late. I have no idea now. I am just frustrated.

Hmm maybe you need to tempt him if ya know what I mean :lolly: 
:haha:

FLArmy I hope you get some answers for lil sweets

Amber hope those vivid dreams are a good thing :)

In other news... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwwwwww look at her! She's so beautiful Disney. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- so glad it seems ellie has taken to a bottle


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - lol I don't live in the desert but it sure feels like it during the summertime! 
Aubree has such sensitive skin. She gets bad eczema on top of getting heat rashes. She has like a thousand lotions and creams I use on her after her baths. 

Ellie is so cute!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thank you ladies! We are so excited. She drank an oz because I didn't want to pump more than that in case she didn't take it. This takes a lot of stress off of me. But of course now this means I have to start commuting again. Hoping my boss will be cool with once a week. 

Ash, seems like Ellie has sensitive skin too. My first never did! I figured Ellie probably would since she got the newborn rash really bad her first couple days. Do you do the colloidal oatmeal baths? I've heard they do wonders.


----------



## ashleyg

That's great that she's making progress!! 

I don't do those. I probably should look into it. We've tried so many different body washes and nothing has really helped. Right now we use a Restoraderm one that's specific for eczema. I just have to keep up with switching her different lotions throughout the week to try and prevent her skin from getting breakouts. We've been to so many dermatologists who basically just give us something to use that works for like a week or two and then we're back to square one. Ugh. It's exhausting


----------



## busytulip

Yay, glad she's starting to take to a bottle Disney.

FLArmy I agree with a lot of what the other ladies have said. I would press your Pediatrician more. The newest info out there as far as I'm aware is that rice cereal is no longer the go to 1st food. ( all rice products contain small amounts of arsenic and the amounts allowed are not controlled by the FDA here in the states). I do hope you find the perfect balance of how much and what to feed Sweets.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ash that's a bummer! I know Aveeno Baby makes the colloidal oatmeal bath mixes. Do they think it's something she'll grow out of? Hope lil Noah is behaving today! Do you have a csection date yet? My cousin is due in 10 days and I think they're scheduling hers for the 14th unless she goes into labor before then.


----------



## ashleyg

I will have to look at trying it out. She needs something! It's worse now with the heat :( they say she should grow out of it but it's gotten worse the older she's getting. So idk! I am really hoping it goes away! I've been feeling pretty crampy and have had an upset tummy all day today :nope: And yes! It's scheduled for Wednesday at 7:30am!!


----------



## Aayla

I have eczema. I'm not sure if it will work for babies but the Aveeno cream specifically for Eczema works great. I have another lotion from a local shop here that is mainly natural ingredients. It works far better but I can't find my bottle since I moved so I had to settle but it works really well. I just prefer the more natural ingredients.


----------



## Cornfieldland

M&S holy smokes! Congrats!!! When are u telling DH? :) 

Disney yay!! She's taking the bottle!! :) what a good girl!

Flarmy I'm sorry that must be frustrating :( poor sweets! You must be at ur wits end, hopefully they can resolve his tummy issues!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

5 almost 6 dpo so may as well start the pee stick porn. Lol. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Well it didn't take me long to start seeing things lol. Can anyone invert this for me please? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh my I see we have another BFP!!! YAY!! Congrats M&S!

FLA I hope you get some answers and it doesn't mean expensive formula! I can only imagine the stress you're under. Try to take it easy hun.

Amber... Fx crossed for you dear!! I'd have my legs crossed but that's getting uncomfortable already (!), so I'll settle for crossing my toes! Can't wait to see some lines!!

Busy, thinking of you today. Hoping everything is alright with the little one. I saw your post a ways back and you're right, today you're pregnant. You're doing great to focus on that and stay positive. So hopeful for this one! <3

Muffin, missing you and thinking of you as well...

Ashley, can't wait for Wednesday!!! :happydance:

I hope I didn't miss anyone, that was a lot to catch up on!

AFM I took a nap today (I'm not a nap person, so this is huge) and apparently I slept on my stomach. I always sleep on my side, so I'm not sure what happened there. I do know I need to make sure it doesn't happen again because it hurt when I got up. And my lower abdomen is already sticking out some. Is that normal this early? I'm also still having round ligament pains occasionally if I sneeze or stretch my lower abdomen. Would yoga/stretching help?


----------



## lenorajoy

OH! Breaking, I hope DH changes his mind and decides to BD anyway! Even if he doesn't, I think you've gotten enough in close enough to the surge you should be okay anyway. Fx for you sweetie!!


----------



## Aayla

when I saved the photo and zoomed in I think I saw a shadow on the bottom one. But not sure if it was a good shadow or pixalation. can you do a close up pic?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber i can when i hop back on a computer

Lenora- yes it is common to bloat the first few weeks/first trimester


----------



## FLArmyWife

Here you go Amber
 



Attached Files:







amber.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6









amber 2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, quick question... I am trying not to worry but I read a random website that said women with PCOS can have a lot of LH in their system which could account for several days of strong positive OPKs. Is this something I need to mention to my doctor? I am on day 2 of strong positives. I am not sure if they meant strong positives throughout the month or just during the time you would ovulate.


----------



## breakingdawn

Here is a comparison of my OPKs. CD13 this morning and tonight.. I know the first two have dried so it is hard to tell, and it could be that this test did not have as much dye as the others. But the test line did not show up WAY before the control line, like my previous two. So I am hoping this means my surge is on the way OUT. I will test tomorrow around noon to see if it is lighter. We did manage to squeeze in a quick BD tonight!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6647.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

I'm not sure. I have pcos but I don't keep testing past my first positive. I never get random spikes of LH though. And I have either ovulated the next day (which is the usual) or the same day (one cycle). But I don't have positive leading up to it a peak. It just goes positive.


----------



## breakingdawn

I wonder if I will ovulate on CD13 or 14? With all these positives it is hard to tell. I am hoping CD14 is negative because I will be inclined to think that was my O day.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Just popping in for a quick hello. I can't seem to keep up with this group anymore :( I try to read when I can and I'm still thinking of you all. 

Flarmy after catching up a bit on here I feel like an awful person. I know I recently commented on fb that sweets was a little guy. Probably not what you needed to hear with the struggle trying to get him to gain. I hope you find what works best for him <3 and I hope you know that wasn't coming from a mean spirited place at all.

Congratulations to the new BFPs!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Fla I think I was just imagining things lol it was late. 

6dpo symptom spotting

Boobs feel itchy
Peeing loads
Vivid dream of a very pink bfp
Lots of lotiony cm
Af type crampyness
That's it. Hoping my pee sticks arrive tomorrow so I can start peeing on them. Haha.

Lenora each pregnancy is different I find I get the stretching really early on too and pregnancy exhaustion is no joke, take it easy when you can. Early pregnancy bloat yes FLA I forgot about that already. The bloat can make you feel about 5 months gone. Xx

Don't worry aayla odds are its just a fluke at this early xx

Wow Ashley 2 more days eeeeeee how are you doing Hun are you getting any tightenings still? Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey hopeful nice to see you xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking I've had a 2-3 day of positive surge before I didn't think anything of it and since then I have short ones I've probably only tracked 3-4 with opks though so I don't have a solid -my body does this- or does that you know? I did catch on my long surge cycle but I got bacterial phnumonia and the horrific temps ended the pregnancy. I have pcos and as far as I know my surges can be either quite long or so fast I almost miss them xxx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Breaking before kids when my PCOS was 'severe' I had permanently very dark opks, but never positive - just the same colour all month round. I can't remember exactly what my bloodwork came back with, it was a few years ago but I seem to remember high 'androgens' and low eostregen? For me it basically meant I just didn't ovulate. I stopped using opks because I got bored of them never changing.

It's worth mentioning to doctor if you're worried about it.

I forget who asked (and if I go back my phone will lose what I've typed) but I told DH straight away as soon as I got in. I've already told the full family. I'm really great at secrets :haha: I told him I got his Valentine's Day present early and handed him the stick. Considering he is no stranger to pregnancy tests, he took a disappointingly long time to read it.. and totally didn't get the Valentine's reference, I had to explain &#128545;

I see something on those ICs Amber! Hurry up Boots delivery man!

Lenora the bloat is real. It usually takes til about week 12 before the baby is out of your pelvis and in any way at risk of getting squished so sleep however you want (even later on, your body will tell you what are good and bad sleeping positions - the bad ones are too uncomfortable to stay in!) 

Fla - I saw an interesting article about baby weight, and the link between IV fluids for mother during labour or section and the babies losing 'too much' weight in their first days and then the doctors getting on your case about them being underweight. I'll see if I can dig up the link, and obviously I don't know if that's the case for you, but basically it's that the babies are born full of fluid because of the IV and then they pee and sweat out the excess over the first couple days. So it's not 'weight' they lost, just the water retention - and if fluids hadn't been given, they would have weighed less to start with and not lost such a high % of birth weight. Anyway, rambling. Ella was kinda small, especially compared to the boys, but she just is that way - there's nothing wrong and she's perfectly proportioned height to weight - just petite. The doctors did my head in about it, wanting to weigh her all the time. 

I have my first doctor's appointment today. I was due to go anyway as I'm due for a review on my happy pills so gonna just do everything all at once :haha: Not that they do anything here other than tell you to come back at 9 or 10 weeks to book in with the midwife.

My SIL asked me how I was feeling this morning and I said 'tired' - I got up two hours earlier than usual and was up through the night with the kids - DH heard me and went 'oh, don't start all that already!' :growlmad:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Today's pee stick porn action is soft porn I'm afraid nothing really to see and leaves a lot to the imagination hahahahahahaha. 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey m&s 

Good luck at your doctors appointment yeah nothing really happens until 10 weeks here in the UK, I know we have to take vitamin D as well now as well as folic acid and if your bmi is over 39 you have to take higher doses. I can't think of anything else. I'm still so excited you got your bfp do you think you'll take the other frer in a couple of days? I feel like you already said you would. I can't wait to see it. Yeah I felt like there were shadows on the ics too but they really aren't diagnostic of pregnancy this early on are they. Yes hurry up boots guy!! If they come tomorrow I'll hold my wee and take one early evening :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=557210

I put it on this site for the invert tool and I feel like a see a shadow?


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> frangi- getting close!
> 
> 
> amber- the formula is gluten free not sure about the rice cereal as it's in the room he's napping in right now and I'm not about to wake him

I don't think rice contains gluten


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Rice doesn't no, but I don't know what's in "baby rice" packets if there's things added in. I just think if gluten is like dairy it will find its way into the most of unnatural places lol. 

How are you Pato ?


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- no problem. I suck at squinting so I like inverting. Hope you get a good line soon enough :winkwink:


M&S- I was on a bit of fluids and I lost a good amount of water weight pp but idk just how much that would affect Sweets 4 months later. but at this point I'm a little over the weight thing.. he's happy. (most the time) so who cares? 

pato- you're right his rice cereal has no gluten


----------



## FLArmyWife

hopeful- oh no worries hun


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you FLA oh wouldn't that be lovely <3


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Rice doesn't no, but I don't know what's in "baby rice" packets if there's things added in. I just think if gluten is like dairy it will find its way into the most of unnatural places lol.
> 
> How are you Pato ?

I'm ok thanks. Have been a little down lately so was reading daily bc this thread travels, but haven't been posting. Depression is a b%*ch.


----------



## FLArmyWife

pato- :hugs: I'm sorry


----------



## Pato

Hope everyone is ok today.

Pink :hugs:
Flarmy...hope Sweets doesn't have a whole bunch of food allergies, and hope you are ok too:hugs:

Lenora Congrats on your BFP can't remember if I said so before...

M&S Congrats to you too on your BFP

Breaking....I hope you are actually ovulating....we may need the bat for your body..

Aayla...:hugs:

Ashley....EEKKKkk two more days until Noah is here....can't wait...hope the heat isn't to troublesome for you today...we are having rain since last night so it lovely and cool here....Hope Audree is ok...

Disney....Ellie is a doll, glad she's taking a bottle now, and binky too....

Hopeful...good to see you hun...

Corn...Mateo is so cute...love your avatar...

Busy...I'm doing ok thanks hun....Looking forward to seeing those numbers....hope the progesterone works for you....

Everyone else I hope you are all well. Miss you and thinking of you Muffin and 5Stars...

Frangi:hugs: baby will be here soon...time is flying by


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ladies, I'll do my best to check in today and tomorrow when I can. We have a tropical storm getting ready to hit us with 40+mph winds and I have no idea how the electricity will hold up in our complex. (we had a power outage blip the other day just because it was kinda windy)


----------



## Cornfieldland

:hugs: Pato I'm sorry you have been down. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Pato

AFM its CD22 today 9dpo...sigh... Had an odd temp spike yesterday up to 99.0F but wasn't sick or anything, back to 98.6F today. Been having carmps since Saturday and this stretching and fullness in my uterus all yesterday and now again. I'm really bloated and tired....sigh. AF due Friday so just waiting now....


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato :hugs: I'm so sorry you've been having such a hard time!!! Depression really does suck!!! I've been struggling with so much lately with dh and everything else (won't go in to it, I feel like all I do is post sad downer posts). It's horrible. And I'm so sorry you are going through sad depressing times. Stretching full feeling in my uterus was always how I "knew" I was pregnant. I only get it in early pregnancy! I truly hope this is the case for you!! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Depression is the worst, sending big hugs I hope it lifts soon xxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I'm sorry your struggling too :( If you feel you need to share please do we are all here you good times and bad. Sending a huge hug xxxxz


----------



## breakingdawn

Pato, so sorry you have not been having a good time. Thinking of you. :hug:

Amber, soft porn! :haha: :haha: 

FLA, stay safe in the tropical storm! We are getting some storms here today but nothing substantial!

CD14 here! I am going to wait until later in the afternoon to POA OPK, lol. I really want to give it time for the surge to go away before I worry myself of 3 days of strong OPKs. We won't be able to BD until late tonight anyway if it is still positive. I am ready for a BD break. Is that awful??


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am having a breakdown over here


----------



## FLArmyWife

Spoiler
So I just got a call from the Dr about my blood test. She wants me to see a hematologist so she gave me a number... I call the number and it goes to

Cancer Institute of Florida.

I give the girl my name, she pulls up the info, and schedules an appointment saying the 1st appointment is just a consultation and possible blood draws and they'd go from there. 

So I look up the information on the office.

"We specialize in cancer and blood disease treatment, research and prevention through advanced therapies and clinical trials."

"Programs and Specialties:

Oncology Cancer Programs
Hematologic Cancer Programs
Hematologic Disorder Programs
Treatments and Therapies
National Clinical Trials"

"Hematologic Disorder Programs and Specialties Available:

Anemia

Treatment Options for Anemia

Anemia Treatment Orlando
Treatment should be directed at the cause of the anemia, and may include:

Blood transfusions
Corticosteroids or other medicines that suppress the immune system
A medicine that helps your bone marrow make more blood cells"


My appointment isn't until July 28! I have to freaking worry about why the hell my GP is sending me to someone who specializes in cancers and blood diseases for over a month!


----------



## lenorajoy

Our ladies are going through some tough times!! Pato, pink, FLA I'm sorry you're all dealing with depression/stress! :hugs: to all. I really hope things get better soon.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh FLA you can't be left to think about that for two months!! Ring your doctor love and ask why she has made the referral. Much love xxxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Spoiler
Here is info about the DR I'm scheduled to see

"Specialties

Breast Cancer
Gastrointestinal Cancer
Myeloproliferative Disorders"


"
Conditions Dr. **** Treats

Acute Leukemia
Acute Lymphoid Leukemia
Acute Myeloid Leukemia
Adrenal Gland Cancer
All Lymphoma
Anal and Rectal Cancer
Anal Disorders
Anemia
Antiphospholipid Syndrome (APS)
Autoimmune Diseases
Basal Cell Carcinoma
Bile Duct Cancer
Bladder Cancer
Bleeding Disorders
Blood Disorders
Blood Disorders in Pregnancy
Bone Cancer
Bone Disorders
Brain and Nervous System Cancer (incl. Gliomas, Astrocytoma, Schwannoma, Medulloblastoma, Chordoma)
Brain Cancer
Brain Disorders
Breast Cancer
Breast Diseases
Burkitt's Lymphoma
Cancer
Central Nervous System Lymphoma
Cervical Cancer
Chronic Myeloid Leukemia (CML)
Coagulation Defects in Pregnancy and Postpartum
Coagulation Disorders (incl. Hemophilia)

Colorectal Cancer
Cryoglobulinemia
Deep Vein Thrombosis (DVT)
ENT Cancer
Esophageal Cancer
Esophageal Diseases
Eye Cancer
Gallbladder and Biliary Tract Cancer
Gallbladder Cancer
Gastrointestinal Diseases
Graft vs Host Disease
Gynecologic Cancer
Head and Neck Cancer
Hemophilia
Hemophilia A
Hodgkin's Disease
Hypercoagulable State
Immune Thrombocytopenic Purpura (ITP)
Kaposi's Sarcoma
Kidney Cancer
Laryngeal Cancer
Larynx Conditions
Leukocytosis
Liver Cancer
Lung Cancer
Lung Neoplasms, Not Specified as Malignant
Lymphocytosis
Lymphoma, Large-Cell
Lymphosarcoma
Macroglobulinemia (incl. Waldenstrom's )
Malignant Histiocytosis
Mantle Cell Lymphoma
Marginal Zone Lymphoma
Maternal Anemia
Mediastinal Tumors, Malignant
Melanoma
Mycosis Fungoides
Myelodysplastic Syndromes
Myeloma
Myeloproliferative Disorders
Neuroendocrine Tumors
Neutropenia
Nodular Lymphoma
Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma
Oral Cancer
Osteosarcoma
Ovarian Cancer
Pancreatic Cancer
Pancytopenia
Peripheral T-Cell Lymphoma
Pleura Cancer
Pleural Cancer
Polycythemia Rubra Vera
Pregnancy-Related Disorders
Primary Hypercoagulable State (incl. Factor V Leiden Disease)
Prostate Cancer
Pulmonary Disease
Purpura
Qualitative Platelet Defects (incl. Glanzmann's Thrombasthenia)
Retina Diseases
Secondary Hypertension
Secondary Malignancies
Sezary's Disease
Sickle Cell Disease
Skin Cancer
Small Intestine Cancer
Soft Tissue Sarcoma
Squamous Cell Carcinoma
Stomach and Small Intestine Cancer
Stomach Cancer
Stomach Diseases
Testicular Cancer
Thalassemia
Throat Cancer (Hypopharyngeal)
Throat Cancer (Oropharyngeal)
Thrombocytosis
Thrombosis
Thyroid Cancer
Tongue Cancer
Tonsil Cancer
Urinary Disorders
Uterine Cancer
Uterine Diseases
Vascular Disease
Venous Embolism and Thrombosis
von Willebrand Disease
Vulvar Cancer"


----------



## M&S+Bump

What's wrong, Fla?

Amber, did you just ask if I was planning to test again? You know it's me, right? Now begins the obsession of 'I know there's two lines but how dark are they?' (24 hours after first pos, not much darker if at all, but appeared faster than yesterday)

Pink & Pato :hugs: Feel free to vent, never feel you have to keep something inside just because others seem happy (chances are, they're going through their own stuff and even if they're not, they will have at some point)

Went to doctors, I can make an appointment any time to book in with the midwife and should actually do so sooner rather than later so I can get a referral to the perinatal mental health team so they can make sure I do not become a danger to myself or others :haha: OK to continue with my anti-d but cut the dose. Anti-anxiety meds, only take when absolutely necessary with a view to stopping completely. Just the thought is enough to give me anxiety :wacko: Sleeping pills, definite no-no. Otherwise 'you're an old hand at this, I don't need to tell you what to do or avoid' :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA I'm so sorry you've been given no explanation for sending you to that doctor! I agree with Amber, you should ask your doctor why you're being referred to them. That's important information to know! I do see anemia on those lists, so it could just be that and your doctor wants to send you to a specialist because they would provide the best treatment. Hang in there, love. <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, we're here to support you, through good times and bad. You don't have to share if you don't want to, but know we're always here to listen if venting will help you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy I'm sure if it were something serious the appt would be for much sooner! I'm sure it's for your anemia. Totally not cool leaving you in the dark though and then giving you a number for a cancer place! Cancer isn't diagnosed solely through blood tests so no worries there. 

Pink, Pato, it pains me to read you guys are going through a rough patch :(. Please don't feel like we wouldn't want you to vent here. I encourage it so that we can all be here for support! 

Amber fx for a BFP soon! 

Yay Ashley you're having your baby this week! :happydance: My cousin that I mentioned went into labor last night so she's at the hospital right now. She's having a VBAC so hoping that goes smoothly. 

Breaking I just looked back at my OPKs and I had a few days of very positives as well, and no PCOS here. I ended up O'ing the day of the first positive, according to Ellie's dating scans. She was also born exactly at 40 weeks according to that date too! Now I see why they say stop testing after your first positive. It'll just drive you crazy ;)

Frangi I think you are next after Ashely! I hope you're feeling well! :flower:

Sorry if I skipped anyone.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s I wouldn't expect it to darken this soon either but another bfp whooohooooo. I'm glad you went as like you said you need to be kept an eye on medically and our mental health is just as important :) so happy for you. I get booked at just before 6 weeks for a scan at around 6-8 weeks just because of losses.

I've grown to hate scans though part of me wants to avoid the next early one tbh but I know I won't be able to. Urgh. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, Fla! How inconsiderate of the doctor to just refer you with no explanation! I do think the same as Lenora that it's likely to be anaemia or something like that - if they suspected you had blood cancer I'm pretty sure they'd tell you! And most of the others wouldn't show up just with a blood test, I assume you aren't being investigated for them and had biopsies taken or you'd know why you were being referred. Demand an explanation!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you Disney, wishing your cousin all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cancer isn't but blood disorders are.. and their treatments for anemia are bone marrow and blood transfusion stuff.

The EARLIEST appointment she said they had was July. So even if it was more important they don't have an earlier one to see me before then.

the nurse said they'll talk about all medical test recommended at the appointment in July. so idk if they're going to want to do biopsies or just more blood draws


----------



## breakingdawn

FLA can you not just call your doctor and find out why that particular referral was made? Just explain your worries and concerns and that it is an awfully long time to have to wait and worry.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Defo call doctors. I thought you guys were supposed to get better care over there since you have to pay through the nose for it? I'd want my doctor's personal mobile number!

Blood transfusion for severe anaemia is pretty standard I think. Iron supplements don't work for everyone.

Amber, I'm knackered :haha: DH said this morning 'oh, don't start all that already' when I said I was tired - dude, I was up through the night with the kids and am here downstairs with you getting them ready a full two hours before I usually get out of bed! Of course I'm tired :wacko:

However - I skived off work early due to the doctors. Nap time!


----------



## FLArmyWife

my dr won't discuss anything medical over the phone. I sent an e-mail but who knows if she'll reply or not


----------



## Disneymom1129

Disneymom1129 said:


> Ok ladies, I caved and took a test this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up since it is blue dye (that's what happens when you send DH to the store to pick one up!) but there's faint line that showed up! What do you guys think? I'm thinking I'm going to go buy a FRER for tomorrow. :happydance:

AFM it was one year ago today that I found out I was pregnant with Ellie! :cloud9: Now she's 3.5 months old where does the time go? 

Hope everyone has a good week. Wednesday is my daughters last day of Kindergarten so I'm excited about that. Get to enjoy a few weeks without the stresses of getting that kid out of bed and ready for school in the morning (which can be very trying with a 6 year old :laugh2:)


----------



## breakingdawn

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that it is nothing serious FLA.


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Pato :hugs: I'm so sorry you've been having such a hard time!!! Depression really does suck!!! I've been struggling with so much lately with dh and everything else (won't go in to it, I feel like all I do is post sad downer posts). It's horrible. And I'm so sorry you are going through sad depressing times. Stretching full feeling in my uterus was always how I "knew" I was pregnant. I only get it in early pregnancy! I truly hope this is the case for you!! :hugs:

Thanks Pink:hugs:
Thing is it usually is an indicator for me too. Unfortunately by the time I get my BFP I usually start bleeding within a day or two:shrug:...so I can't get excited


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Spoiler
> So I just got a call from the Dr about my blood test. She wants me to see a hematologist so she gave me a number... I call the number and it goes to
> 
> Cancer Institute of Florida.
> 
> I give the girl my name, she pulls up the info, and schedules an appointment saying the 1st appointment is just a consultation and possible blood draws and they'd go from there.
> 
> So I look up the information on the office.
> 
> "We specialize in cancer and blood disease treatment, research and prevention through advanced therapies and clinical trials."
> 
> "Programs and Specialties:
> 
> Oncology Cancer Programs
> Hematologic Cancer Programs
> Hematologic Disorder Programs
> Treatments and Therapies
> National Clinical Trials"
> 
> "Hematologic Disorder Programs and Specialties Available:
> 
> Anemia
> 
> Treatment Options for Anemia
> 
> Anemia Treatment Orlando
> Treatment should be directed at the cause of the anemia, and may include:
> 
> Blood transfusions
> Corticosteroids or other medicines that suppress the immune system
> A medicine that helps your bone marrow make more blood cells"
> 
> 
> My appointment isn't until July 28! I have to freaking worry about why the hell my GP is sending me to someone who specializes in cancers and blood diseases for over a month!

Well hell Flarmy that can't be good, it's freaking me out. Can't your Dr. answer any questions at all....I mean why the referral in the first place? If she has any suspicions they should at least discuss it with you:shrug:

I know how this feels bc when my dd's pediatrician called to schedule an immediate MRI for a suspected brain tumor while I sat across from him, I couldn't believe my ears:shock: I was like....wtf did he just say?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- my latest blood work was confusing. It all pointed to severe iron deficient anemia but my iron levels all came back fine. I also have an enlarged thyroid but my thyroid test came back normal. 
I e-mailed her asking her to explain a little more why she did the referral to that particular practice/doctor


My husband is at school and part of me wants to call him over and over until he leaves class and calls me back. But I know he really needs to focus. But I also know if I don't tell him before he gets home my characteristic is more to just keep it to myself and not say anything unless bad results come up. 
Part of me also wants to call my mom but I know she'll freak out and she'll tell my sisters who will in turn freak out and it's just not worth putting them through that. My grandmother was found with stage 4 breast cancer due to stomach pain and no other symptoms and sadly in 6 months time it had spread EVERYWHERE and she passed away right before Christmas. I just don't think anyone in my family could handle even the possibility.


my anxiety disorder is pumping in overdrive right now it sucks soo bad. hurts to breath


----------



## breakingdawn

I have very bad anxiety also, FLA. I have had it since I was 5. Try doing some deep breaths if at all possible. I know it seems silly but I started the whole adult coloring thing.. it has really helped to keep my mind off worrying. I am also a hypochondriac so every other day I think I have a new cancer or something. This week it is a hernia or stomach cancer. :( Which of course I will be asking my obgyn about at the end of the moth. No one understands anxiety better than me. I know how awful it is and I am so sorry you are going through all of this.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I think the part that bothers me the most is what MY dr specializes in.

Yes it says the practice deals with anemia but the Dr I'm referred to see specifically:
"Specialties

Breast Cancer
Gastrointestinal Cancer
Myeloproliferative Disorders"


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Pato- my latest blood work was confusing. It all pointed to severe iron deficient anemia but my iron levels all came back fine. I also have an enlarged thyroid but my thyroid test came back normal.
> I e-mailed her asking her to explain a little more why she did the referral to that particular practice/doctor
> 
> 
> My husband is at school and part of me wants to call him over and over until he leaves class and calls me back. But I know he really needs to focus. But I also know if I don't tell him before he gets home my characteristic is more to just keep it to myself and not say anything unless bad results come up.
> Part of me also wants to call my mom but I know she'll freak out and she'll tell my sisters who will in turn freak out and it's just not worth putting them through that. My grandmother was found with stage 4 breast cancer due to stomach pain and no other symptoms and sadly in 6 months time it had spread EVERYWHERE and she passed away right before Christmas. I just don't think anyone in my family could handle even the possibility.
> 
> 
> my anxiety disorder is pumping in overdrive right now it sucks soo bad. hurts to breath

Ok here's a thought.....I used to drink 100oz of water per day, apart from tea, coffee....I had a physical done and had some bloods drwn and it showed I was 'severly dehydrated'!!!! how was that possible with all the watter I drank for months? It turned out my cells were not holding water due to mineral deficiencies I had. They gave me a bottle of minerals to put about 40 drops in a 32oz of water and I stopped peeing every ten seconds when I drank anything. Since iron needs other vitamins minerals to help with absorption, (vitamin c is one I think) is it possible you are deficient in some minerals??


----------



## M&S+Bump

If it helps, once my mum was suspected to have stomach cancer, she was at the doctors one day and on an operating table the next to open her up to see and take samples. She started chemo two weeks after. If they suspected that, especially in someone so young, they would not keep you hanging around almost two months.

I don't know what that last one is on the list but breast and stomach cancer aren't found by blood test.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato- maybe but I take a multi-vitamin every morning. They're 'Thera-tabs' :shrug:
Has 90mg of vitamin C.
All the daily values are 100% or higher


----------



## FLArmyWife

M&S- Myeloproliferative Disorders is blood issues like lukemia

https://www.mdanderson.org/cancer-t...sorder/myeloproliferative-disorder-facts.html


Myeloproliferative Disorder Types

There are several types of myeloproliferative disease. The main types are:

Primary Myelofibrosis affects the red blood cells and granulocytes, a type of white blood cell. The cells don't mature normally and are irregularly shaped. Primary myelofibrosis also causes thickening or scarring of the fibers inside bone marrow, which can decrease the production of red blood cells and cause anemia.

Polycythemia Vera (PV) is caused by the overproduction of red blood cells in the bone marrow, which then build up in the blood. Often, the spleen swells as extra blood cells collect there, causing pain or a full feeling on the left side. Itching all over the body is a symptom of PV.

Essential Thrombocythemia (ET) means that the number of platelets in the blood is much higher than normal, while other blood cell types are normal. The extra platelets make the blood "sticky," which slows down blood flow.

Chronic Eosinophilic Leukemia/Hypereosinophilic Syndrome (HES) is characterized by a higher than normal number of the white blood cells responsible for fighting allergic reactions and some parasitic infections (eosonophils). You may experience itching, swelling around the eyes and lips or swollen hands and/or feet. In some patients, HES may quickly progress to acute myelogenous leukemia.

Systemic Mastocytosis (SM) affects mast cells, which are found in skin, connective tissue and in the lining of the stomach and intestines. Mast cells serve as a sort of alarm system by signaling disease-fighting blood cells to target areas of the body where they're needed. They may also play a role in wound healing. SM is caused by too many mast cells accumulating in the body's tissues, which can eventually affect the spleen, bone marrow, liver or small intestine.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry this all is not very happy posts..

I'll be trying to work on updating the siggy sometime this week.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla what a worry I don't know what to say, I'm quite sure nothing but the doctors response will bring you comfort right now. My gut feeling is that she doesn't know what your symptoms mean and so has referred to to someone who is very specialised in all areas so she can make a better guess and order the correct tests. Please tell someone don't go through this alone tell dh otherwise I feel it will put even more of a strain on you both and you may end up feeling resentful and lonely in this xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Please don't apologise I'm so glad you have us all fla I'd hate to think of you going through this alone. If the anxiety takes over have a lie down even if it's in the floor and just focus on those breaths keep telling yourself you're going to be ok it's just an attack and make those breaths clean and fresh blow away the anxiety xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

told dh and me pretty much said "I'm sure it's nothing" and moved on to a different topic


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh dear, he doesn't understand how this is affecting you maybe remind him of your family member with cancer and explain that you feel a bit lost right now and scared. Keep that line of communication open and tell him how you feel and that you need his support as you're feeling vulnerable right now. Take care with those storms too! Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm I really feel like af is coming as I don't know if my cycles are back to normal that's a very real possibility. I have lots of left sided front and back ovary area pinching dull ache and cramping and low back ache, it's mainly on the left but switches from side to side. I think this tww is going to drive me batty.


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA I'm sorry he moved right on to another subject as if it's no big deal. It's difficult for those who have never dealt with anxiety to understand how things like this could torture someone that has an anxiety disorder especially. I'm actually one of those people that's never dealt with anxiety, but after knowing people that deal with it on a regular (or frequent) basis, I've learned that even though it wouldn't be so detrimental to me it doesn't mean that it wouldn't cause others great stress and anxiety.

I hope this doesn't come off as making light of your anxiety because that is most definitely not how I mean it and I'm definitely not taking your hubby's side in this! Actually, he needs to be more sensitive to what causes you anxiety and deal with it differently so he doesn't leave you alone in it. Did you tell him it's giving you an anxiety attack? We've all talked about how men usually need things spelled out for them or they're total oblivious. I'm not sure if it would help, but if he knows you're completely stressed out by it, maybe he will deal with it differently and talk with you about it.

I really hope you get some answers from your doctor by email and don't have to wait almost 2 months to talk to someone about it! And I'm glad you don't have to go through this alone even if DH isn't any help. I'm sure it's not the same having us to listen as it would be to have someone physically there with you, but I hope it helps having someone to share with. :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Ugh Amber, if only all of the cramping didn't feel similar regardless of what's happening in there!:trouble:It literally could be anything! Fx for you!


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber -- I feel you on the 2ww crazy. I think I am about to step foot into mine today or tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies

Amber- I hope your body is doing whatever is best. If it needs a cycle or two to get prepped to carry a nice healthy pregnancy, then let AF come :hugs: I'm sorry if that sounds insensitive. However, if your body is ready to go, then I absolutely hope it is a sticky bean for you. I just hope whatever the outcome is that it's best for you physically!


----------



## lenorajoy

That's a really good point FLA. We don't want to see our Amber go through anything else! We all want to see you get a BFP, but only if your body is ready to carry a healthy, happy baby. <3 I would take the fact you haven't been having any unexpected bleeds as a good sign, though. :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks ladies :) it's been three months already so I hope my body is ready but I don't think so this month. Saying that I have my body 5 months last time and it still ended in mc. Stupid body.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking, I'm sick and tired of the tww I really am. Here's hoping yours zooms by :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber - thankfully we are preparing for my girls dance recital this weekend and next weekend we will be preparing for my soon to be 4 year old's birthday party. I should stay pretty busy thankfully. Still hoping to hold out testing until at least the eve of Father's Day or morning of.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

breakingdawn said:


> Amber - thankfully we are preparing for my girls dance recital this weekend and netxt weekend we will be preparing for my soon to be 4 year old's birthday party. I should stay pretty busy thankfully. Still hoping to hold out testing until at least the eve of Father's Day or morning of.

Good luck for when you do test :D xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Well ladies, I think I may be in the 2ww.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6652.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lenorajoy

Woohoo breaking!!! Here's hoping it flies by. It seems so incredibly long while you're going through it, but looking back it seems like it goes so fast!


----------



## breakingdawn

Honestly... I am just ready for a BD break and I know DH is! :haha: I was thinking about squeezing one more in tonight just as an insurance policy in case the egg dropped late. Although to be honest it could have gone from my bad side again who knows... I had cramping on the left side on CD12 and was all excited because it was my good side but then CD13 a lot on the right side. :(


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- :hugs: well I hope your body cooperates

breaking- :coffee: hope the TWW goes fast for you

AFM:

Spoiler
message from my doctor:

These specialist deal with blood disorders like anemia and cancers. This is an anemia of uncertain cause, because the iron level is normal, the most common cause, I would feel better getting a treatment plan from a bloos specialist before the hemoglobin gets any lower.


Feeling a little better.. but it's going to be a long 53 days


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh Fla I'm so glad, so so so so glad she got back to you. At least now you know why you've been sent to her. Still worried about you though and I hope you can find some peace of mind in the next 53 days.

Thanks fla me too, it's just so hard having been here so SO many times before its getting harder and harder to find the strength to be in this position xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy, glad the Dr got back to you! Hope these next few weeks go by fast.


----------



## lenorajoy

SO glad you heard back from your doctor FLA! And I'm even more glad you feel a bit better after hearing from her. <3 I hope they're able to figure out what's going on and it's a simple solution.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora it is such a trip for me seeing you due in February! I remember February 2016 seeming sooo far away when I got my bfp. It goes by fast though (although I'm sure it doesn't seem like it now :).)


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - Can't wait to see more test porn from you!! It's hard to tell on that test if there is a shadow or anything but I'm bad at squinters lol. When I got my BFP I felt a lot of pinching and pulling. Hopefully thats a good sign for you!! And yep! Still getting the contractions but I'm just waiting until Wednesday now haha.

Pato - :hugs: I'm sorry you've been feeling down. But you're not out until AF shows up! I'll be thinking of you and sending positive vibes for a Bfp!

Disney - Aw yay!I I hope everything goes well for her! And I can't believe it lol. I'm so excited to meet him but I'm starting to panic now that it's so close haha

Breaking - yay! Can't wait to see more tests from you :)

FLA - I'm glad you heard back from your dr. I'm so sorry that you're stressing about all of this though. I hope that it ends up being something that isnt serious <3

I hope I didn't forget anyone. My stupid computer timed out when I tried to post this the first time and I lost my original post :growlmad:


----------



## ashleyg

I can't believe that in TWO days I'm going to be meeting baby boy...eeeeeeek! :happydance: 

I'm not going to lie, starting to panic a little bit lol. I went to get a pedicure with one of my best friends and she left her 8 month old with DH and my DD. I had a good time getting out of the house for like an hour or so but hearing how DD did with the 8 month old makes me so nervous when she meets her brother. She kept trying to take everything from my friends baby (blankets, toys, pacis, you name it, she took it) and whenever we told her "no, you can't take that it's the baby's" she threw a HUGE fit. Omg. I'm so not looking forward to this :nope:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy what a stressful day! I understand anxiety and ur mind taking you to the worst case scenario. Your Dr didn't obviously think about ur family history and anxiety and how that phone call might upset you. Hopefully your anemia is something that can be a "easy" fix. Try not to stress to much about it until there is something to worry about, you have enough on ur plate as it is. Easier said than done I know ;) 

Ashely wow! Soooo soon! I'm sure your daughter will go through an adjustment phase, it's hard not to be center of the universe anymore. I always tell the story of my oldest son whacking his new brother with a fly swatter across the face as he walked by. We laugh now about it, but there was some jealousy there obviously!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cant wait to meet babynoah ashley and fx your dd does better with HER baby 

Afm: Sweets has a hip ultrasound tomorrow early in the morning. Hoping the weather has moved on by then


----------



## breakingdawn

FLA I'm glad you heard from your doctor! I know it's a long wait but hang in there, seems like they are doing the right thing by sending you somewhere good with experience!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> I can't believe that in TWO days I'm going to be meeting baby boy...eeeeeeek! :happydance:
> 
> I'm not going to lie, starting to panic a little bit lol. I went to get a pedicure with one of my best friends and she left her 8 month old with DH and my DD. I had a good time getting out of the house for like an hour or so but hearing how DD did with the 8 month old makes me so nervous when she meets her brother. She kept trying to take everything from my friends baby (blankets, toys, pacis, you name it, she took it) and whenever we told her "no, you can't take that it's the baby's" she threw a HUGE fit. Omg. I'm so not looking forward to this :nope:

I can see why you're nervous. There's a lot of good reading online about bringing home a new baby to a toddler. Maybe take these last couple days to really read up so you're somewhat prepared and know how to handle certain situations. She'll adjust! Your DH will definitely be important during the first few days though. Even with my 6 year old I needed my SO to completely take over with her, and she's very independent. Wishing you luck!


FLArmyWife said:


> Cant wait to meet babynoah ashley and fx your dd does better with HER baby
> 
> Afm: Sweets has a hip ultrasound tomorrow early in the morning. Hoping the weather has moved on by then

Hope the weather permits, and sending positive vibes for his x-ray :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy, how stressful. I'd be freaking out too!!! I'm so sorry you're going through all that!!! I'll be anxiously awaiting your appointment along side you!!!

Ashley, I'm sure she will have an adjustment period. Does your dd like baby dolls at all? I have found that getting dd a newborn that we "brought home " really worked amazingly , she has done so eell!! There have just recently been bouts of jealousy where she starts "crying" when E does!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, I cannot believe how quickly this thread is moving!!! I honestly went as far back as I could and I actually had to take notes :haha:

FLArmy  - I hope Sweets' hip appointment goes well. How stressful with everything else going on. Hopefully you can untangle one problem at a time. I'm so sorry your doctor referred you without giving more information. Sometimes specialist specialize in really serious and rare conditions but they're also more knowledgeable about fairly common problems. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for the next 53 days. Is there any way you can call back and ask to be placed on a "wait list"? My Dr.'s office has a wait list for cancellations. I don't think I ever got lucky but it's always worth a shot. As far as DH goes... men are special. I've resigned to that. They either flip out or everything is hunky dory. I'm also so so sorry about your unsupportive family. I completely feel you on the subject though. I don't tell my mom anything unless absolutely necessary because she flips her lid and isn't helpful in the least. 

Breaking - I'm really hoping that body of yours is cooperating and your eggie is coming out on the good side. As far as several days of surge I believe it's normal. If you look at digital OPKs, they either give you two or four most fertile days of the month. I had the ones with solid smiley and I had two days of surge. If I bought the more advanced ones I would've gotten blinking smileys for two more days, gearing up to O. Normally if you don't surge the OPK never gets darker than control, just fades. I've known girls with surges but O was delayed for some reason. Your OPKs looked super solid though. I bet you O'ed. Glad you can keep busy in the TWW, we are here to pass the time :coffee: 

Ashley - I agree with colloidal oatmeal baths and lotions. I switched to colloidal oatmeal myself with all the itching recently. It's the only thing that's helping me. I have lotion and shower gel. Also, cooler water in the shower/bath and dry her by sponging the water, not rubbing the skin. Although I'm sure you've already tried all of it... Can't wait for baby Noah to make his spectacular arrival! I'm sure Aubrey will have a period of adjustment but she will bond with her baby brother!

Corn - How are you? How's Mateo? I love your new avatar pic. You are one happy looking mama! Is DH still in complete awe?

Amber - Now I shall play the devil :haha: You can a) save your FMU or b) do a hold. FMU was never good for me. I'll be looking for that Boots delivery man myself if I don't see some test porn tomorrow morning :thumbup:

M&S - CONGRATS!!! Glad you're taking bull by the horns and already saw your doctor. Mental health during pregnancy is a goner anyway so anything helps! Your husband was obviously never pregnant. I don't think men can understand the sheer amount of exhaustion first tri brings. I swear I was wiped out from 1DPO. I remember taking a dog for a walk half way through TWW and passing out on the couch the minute I got home. Our daughter's middle name is going to be Valentine so when I was breaking it to DH that new Valentine's day is her EDD he didn't get it either. Men can be obtuse...

Pato - Depression is an absolute bitch. Bet she's best friends with AF. I'm sorry you're feeling down. TWW isn't over until the other bitch shows up!

Hopeful - So good to see you. It's extremely difficult to keep up with this thread. I think we're going for a record :wacko: So good to see you though! How's everything?

Lenora - As far as I know sleeping on your stomach is totally fine until no longer comfortable. I had serious RL pain in the first tri and very early on. Every time I stood up or shifted too fast I had searing pain. I have a short upper body so I started showing veeery early. I've been in preggo pants since week 8. 

Busy - How are you sweetie? Are you being monitored enough by the doctor? How are you doing with progesterone?

Aayla - TTC is waiting, waiting and some more waiting... It's like the most patient trying game in the world. The jeopardy music just plays 24/7. 

Frangi - Girl, you are going to be next after Ashley! Hope the move isn't going to be a total pain!

Fryen - I don't think anyone purposefully meant to ignore your post(s). This thread does move incredibly fast. Apologies for being insensitive. Hope you get answers very soon. 

Iready - How's it going?

CCoast, LilMiss and Muffin  - thinking of you ladies and sending you big hugs.


----------



## Mrs. MB

BLAHHHH... Pink! I'm sorry, I posted before I commented for you. I'm sorry you're having a rough time. I wish we were closer and could all help each other out more! Are the floods affecting you on top of everything else?


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks MB! I feel like I ovulated yesterday or early this morning. I think we got some good tries in. I was going to see if we could try one last time tonight but DD#2 is sick so I don't think it's in the cards.


----------



## ashleyg

Corn - LOL I love that story :haha: I'm sure there will be jealousy since she's used to being the center of everyone's attention. She started crying when she saw my friends baby today....I'm just hoping she doesn't do that as soon as she sees her brother in the hospital :nope:

FLA - I hope so too! 

Disney - Yeah I think I will start to do some reading on how to handle this since obviously it's all new to me lol. I am definitely soooo thankful that he's able to be home with us for as long as he is. I know that will help it be a little easier on her. At least your daughter was able to understand a bit better, you know? I wish I could communicate with Aubree and tell her what to expect in the next day lol 

Pink - She has a few baby dolls! We have been working on having her be nice and gentle with them and learn to give kisses. So since she's learned how to kiss, she's been giving her toys and everyone kisses lol. She will point to my belly and say "baby?" and then I'll ask her to give baby a kiss and she'll give a little peck to the belly lol. I'm hoping that she does the same thing when he's here.

Mrs MB - It seems to be popular to do the oatmeal baths! I will for sure give that a try whenever I'm able to get to the store again lol. We've been keeping the bath water a little cooler and that definitely has been helping a lot. I've just been learning that I have to constantly keep up with her lotions so that her skin doesn't start to flare up. Since it;s been so hot out, it started to get worse but I think with how often I've been lotioning her up, it's been helping to keep her skin calm for the most part. 
Eek I know! I can't wait to share his picture with you ladies :D 


*****Thanks so much for all the encouragement and advice on how to get my DD to handle her new brother. It's definitely been a huge worry and stresser for me these last few weeks :( You all are so amazing and supportive! You have no idea how blessed I feel to have found you all :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

AAAH So much to read. lol Almost 6 pages. 

i did start to take notes on my break at work but by the time I was off it had already switched subjects. 

Just know I am reading, and I'm sorry for the all bad everyone is going through and feeling, and excited for all the bfp's, soon to be bfp's, soon to be babies and entering the tww!

Nothing much going on with me. cd 10 today. Negative opk's of course. Today I forgot to take them to work so did one at 7pm when I got home. Thankfully it is too soon to matter. lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

We decided to go home tonight to sleep in our own beds. Guys I am so pissed right now. It's like the workers are standing around picking their noses all day. This should have been done last week! THREE WORKERS today, EIGHT HOURS, and all my SO can tell that they did was get like 3 pieces of plywood on the roof. I could spit nails right now! Not to mention they're making a freaking mess while they're at it.

:gun: :grr: :devil:
:trouble: :growlmad: 

[/rant]


----------



## ccoastgal

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been around much I've been having a hard time ever since being taken off work. I've kept up on reading and checking in on everyone. I will try and get to all you ladies soon. I just wanted to give you an update on me and I'm sorry if that comes off as selfish I'm not trying to be its hard when I'm responding from my phone.

So I've been on progesterone suppositories for almost a month in a half. Three days after starting I had to go to the hospital for random spotting scared the crap out of me. Luckily everything was fine. Little miss is doing very well she is very active and growing. As for me they found out I was anemic, I still have the UTI last time it came back with three different bacteria so I had to go on another antibiotic. My cervix has stabilized the last time they checked thank god. I think I start having internal cervix checks at this week's appt. I got this random phone call on Friday scheduling me for a fetal echo which my doctor did not tell me anything about apparently it was the high risk doctor so I had to wait until today to find out why. You can say my anxiety level was through the roof. Called the office today and they said it's because of my older brother who had a severely deformed heart at birth and didn't make it. So we are scheduled for that as well this week. We'll I think I covered it all. Now that it's typed what's been going on I feel like it's all petty stuff. Haha


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - Oy, you brought out the big guns there! Construction is such a pain in the ass. Our patio had termite damage in the stair railing. DH got several companies to come out to give us bids. One of the companies said the job was too large... Ok, seriously, what is it that you do as a construction company if replacing patio stairs is too much work???


----------



## Mrs. MB

Coast - It's never petty when it comes to our precious little babies. There's always a reason to freak out in pregnancy even if it's just Dr. Google... Let alone when something is actually wrong. So glad to hear from you and to hear that your girl is doing great and your cervix stabilized! I hope that echo goes well and you don't have to think about it anymore. I had a cervix check at 27+2 when we went to L&D for spotting, it was definitely up close and personal, lol...


----------



## ccoastgal

I'm doing this by memory so please bare with me.

Flarmy I'm sorry about the health issues you are going through and I hope that you get the answers you need.

Amber I hope you get your BFP this month you truly deserve it. 

Ashley yay a couple more days until you get to meet your son!! I can't wait to see pictures. 

Pink I don't think I ever congratulated you on your princess she is absolutely perfect! 

Pato I'm sorry your going through some depression hun. Wish I could give you big hugs! 

Busy omg I was so excited to see you got your bfp!! Sending sticky dust your way. 

Mrs mb so happy to hear your puppy is doing better! 

Anyone I missed I'm sorry it's not intentional just preggo brain. 

BTW I love seeing all these baby pics. I can't wait to add little misses pics in too!


----------



## ccoastgal

Mrs. MB said:


> Coast - It's never petty when it comes to our precious little babies. There's always a reason to freak out in pregnancy even if it's just Dr. Google... Let alone when something is actually wrong. So glad to hear from you and to hear that your girl is doing great and your cervix stabilized! I hope that echo goes well and you don't have to think about it anymore. I had a cervix check at 27+2 when we went to L&D for spotting, it was definitely up close and personal, lol...

I'm so not looking forward to those checks. I don't like anyone in that area that's not my DH. But I guess that goes out the door when you get pregnant because everyone is in your hoohaa business lmao!


----------



## ashleyg

Ccoast - I'm glad baby girl is okay and you're doing well! And yep once you give birth you don't have any shame anymore LOL. I remember after I had my DD the nurses helped me over to the bathroom to pee and one of them literally squatted right in front of me while I was peeing and was squirting my vag with water :rofl: I was so tired from everything I didn't care though lol!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy I'm glad you heard from your dr. Try to stay busy, I'm sure everything will be just fine with you. Sending good thoughts for sweets hip us tomorrow! 

Ashley, I can't wait to see baby Noah. 

Mrs mb you crack me up! I should learn from you and start taking notes, I know I'll miss someone or probably a few people.

Amber fx for a BFP lady but I agree with the others, I only want to see that BFP when it's the perfect time :) 

Coast I'm sure that was scary! I'm glad little miss is doing well. 

That's all I can remember, so sorry to those I missed. I hate when my computer doesn't work. Mobile b&b sucks!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Things are good here. Paxton's getting so big. I can't believe he'll be 4 months next week! It's going by way too fast. 
AF showed today. I'm not going to lie, it was nice not having periods for a year!! :haha: Hubby is antsy for another baby & I'm okay if it happens but I would kind of prefer if we wait a few months. I might try to be a bit careful around o time lol ;) shhh, don't tell hubby 
I'm so boring!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful he's such a cutie pie! And that's so exciting you're wanting to ttc again :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Coast!!! 

So lovely to see you again :D I'm so glad you and baby girl are well and that cervix is behaving. oh wow hearing of that scan must have been awful for you, glad you found out why love. Hope it goes well too. Xx

Hey hopeful thanks love I love that you ladies want the best for me :) I figure if the consultant gynaecologist gives me the go ahead -which she did, that my body is just fine. Emotionally I'm not there yet but I know I'll get there I just don't want to waste anymore time I've been pregnant on and off so many times in the last year or so and have 3 anniversary due dates of babies I will never hold, I just want to get on and hopefully have my rainbow. Paxton is such a cutie oh my goodness I adore his cheeky little face :D

Oh my goodness Ashley..... are you all set? :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As for me 

No symptoms and no tests xxx


----------



## Aayla

I'd be going to the store!! :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lol Aayla, I'm only 7 days from positive opk and I have frers arriving either today or tomorrow and this Pms is So so bad I can't see it being a positive this time. Xx


----------



## Aayla

I suppose that IS early. lol 

fx for you but even if not, sometimes it's nice to just be back in the game. I know that's how I'm going with this cycle. We always hope but to ovulate is nearly just as awesome. 

and on that note I am off to bed as it is 1:53am right now. lol When I wake up I am sure I will have another 4 pages to read. As someone else wrote, it's like my daily paper. lol 

I think I am on here more than FB now.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Holy shit they just arrived and with an hour hold I peed on one


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

1 hour hold 7dpo. Oh God please let this be our rainbow. Please.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Aayla

Ok. I logged on as I lay in bed as I am addicted to this site. 

PICS AMBER PICS!!!

ok. I will stop yelling now. :rofl:


----------



## Aayla

I posted as you posted :haha:

I SEE IT!! I SEE IT!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It isn't even a squinters and it came up right away I can't believe it. I turned the colour up in case it's getting lost in resolution. Wow. I'm in shock :happydance::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Aayla

Yep. That is pretty dark for 7dpo. But possible if you started with a higher number.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

My daughters was just like this at 7dpo :) here's hoping this one is my baby. :) 

I think I will wait until tomorrow morning with fmu to test again now. Wow. 

Please stick tiny egg.


----------



## Aayla

Praying for a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you Aayla xxxx


----------



## M&S+Bump

AMBER!!! No need to squint for that one! :happydance: bump buddies, yo! *fist bump emoji*

Hopeful - lookathim his squishy wee face, he's so cute.

Mrs MB - award for the longest most conciencious (sp?) post of the last couple pages goes to.... :haha:

Ach, I already forgot everything in the excitement of Amber's bfp.

I have test porn, line looks a little darker this morning so I'm happy, pics to come over the next couple posts.

Oh, Ashley, how could I forget! Tomorrow!!! Mine sproggets were 18 months and 16 months respectively when the next baby came along and while I was mega worried obviously, it wasn't so bad. One thing I noticed with both was a bedtime regression - they'd suddenly start crying at bedtime again when the new baby came home and the only way to really get them to sleep was to sit in the room with them. We'd never had to do that so I was really worried that all the routine would get undone, but I had no choice if DH wasn't in because they would cry until they threw up, and it was a lot more stressful to keep going in and out than just sit in the room nursing the baby for 45 mins while they went to sleep. I don't know if it's something kids do around that age or if it was the new baby, but the boys were both exactly the same and Ella didn't do it. Other than that, the main problem was trying to contain their enthusiasm for rocking the swing so hard or lying with baby on the playmat and trying to suffocate/cuddle them :haha: simultaneous crying still happens - one cries, they all start. The health visitor told me it's a great sign of developing empathy and a good thing!


----------



## M&S+Bump

IC finally starting to show a squinter at 12dpo! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

I found a real pen instead of having to destroy my eyeliner!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

ccoast- it's not petty. FX that you have a seemingly uneventful remainder of your pregnancy

mrs mb- the dr doesn't have a 'wait list' unfortunately but I have a long list of other things to deal with in the meantime

m&B-:thumbup:

amber- :hugs::happydance: and of course :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

ashley- enjoy your last day as a family of 3 as much as you can. :hugs: baby Noah is almost here!


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> It isn't even a squinters and it came up right away I can't believe it. I turned the colour up in case it's getting lost in resolution. Wow. I'm in shock :happydance::shrug:

H*!& sh*t Amber I SEE IT:happydance::happydance::happydance:...at 7dpo wtf...do we have another set of twins in there???:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> It isn't even a squinters and it came up right away I can't believe it. I turned the colour up in case it's getting lost in resolution. Wow. I'm in shock :happydance::shrug:
> 
> H*!& sh*t Amber I SEE IT:happydance::happydance::happydance:...at 7dpo wtf...do we have another set of twins in there???:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I did have implantation pains both sides...... :wacko: seriously though hubby and I can't even believe it the thing was still dripping when I thrust it at him and his reaction? Urgh is that piss? Lmbo!!! It hasn't even finished developing and appeared right away with no hold I wonder if I somehow ovulated earlier or just got really lucky with my pee... I will test again I'm the morning with a proper hold and pray and pray it's darker and not a chemical xx

Thank you everyone, I'm so glad I've had so many negative blood tests and pregnancy tests or I wouldn't even believe it! We're thrilled and so far I've kept quiet, I think it will be hard to do when I'm in one villa in Portugal with my mum siblings and partners mind argh I'm so excited


----------



## breakingdawn

Congrats Amber! Man, there has been a BFP explosion lately. Sometimes I feel like I'll be the last woman standing. Am I? Lol! I can't even remember who is left and waiting!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s I hope we can be bump buddies my track record isn't great though due to mcs but if we can be that's awesome :D my delivery date will be one week before I'm due so around Valentine's Day. 

Breaking I'm rooting for you there are other ttc ladies here Pato is in her tww :) 

Thank you fla, here we go again Hoping beyond hope for a sticky bean. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s beautiful lines great progression xx


----------



## Pato

breakingdawn said:


> Congrats Amber! Man, there has been a BFP explosion lately. Sometimes I feel like I'll be the last woman standing. Am I? Lol! I can't even remember who is left and waiting!

Dont worry hun you got me to keep you company....


----------



## pinkpassion

AMBER.... OMG!!!!!!! I was going to ask if you had bloods done to make sure they were at zero (I couldn't remember) but now I see you just said that!!!! :yipee: I've got everything crossed for you!!!!! Can't wait for tomorrow's test!! Also can you ask your dr about starting progesterone or anything?


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato and breaking :hugs: I'm routing for you ladies!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ccoast so good to see you!! Glad you are doing well and baby is well!! Praying for good echo results!!! Keep us updated!! And btw happy 3rd tri!!!! <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful, he's absolutely precious!!!!!! We never prevented after dd was born. I didn't get my first pp af until 5 months, and I was exclusively bf so it took awhile to get pregnant again. But then again the only time I've ever gotten pregnant first try was with Elizabeth. And we weren't really "trying".. otherwise it always takes me months. If you're ready go for it!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Pato don't hop on the baby train without me! I kid, of course. I'm feeling discouraged for June and no idea why. It's hard TTC with one lousy tube! :(


----------



## AugustAngel15

Holy man! So much going on!!!

M+S- YAY FOR YOUR :bfp:

Lenora- When I was pg last year, oh my goodness, the hardest part about life was keeping my eyes open. I just wanted to sleep all the time!!!!

Ashley- I hope all goes well when you meet Noah!

Breaking and Pato- I'm left standing with you. Pato we o'd on the same day.

Amber- Congrats on your :bfp: Here's to hoping for a gorilla glue bean!!!

If I forgot anyone, so sorry! That was a ton to catch up on!


AFM- I am still experiencing the nausea and lower back pain. I have held my ground (so far) on not doing a hpt. However, I did (just because they were there) start doing the OPK's. I had faint lines but now they keep getting darker. I have had positive OPK's for 4 days now. I will post pics later. I do have PCOS but generally only have the one LH surge. AF is due Friday/Saturday. I may break down and buy a FRER tonight after work. My fun bags hurt so dang bad! I've had my symptoms since 2dpo. Usually my fun bags hurt before AF but they are not this swollen! My goodness! I'm really really hoping this was the cycle!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Holy shit! 3 BFPs in a week! Yeah! Let's keep this going!

Amber - girl, congrats! That's an amazing test for 7 DPO!!! Have everything crossed for you. Get to the doctor now!

M&S - haha, thank you and awesome lines girl!!!

August - I'm not sure I said welcome before. We are here for your test porn of all kinds :) I believe LilMiss was testing with OPKs before she did an HPT the month she got her BFP.

Not ignoring anyone, checking in between brushing teeth and putting on mascara. Worked 8am to 10pm last night and up at 5:30 this morning to drive to Sacramento to host a training.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Holy smokes lots going on!
*Amber* :happydance: Wow! What a early line! I can't believe it :) hoping hoping hoping for you as hard as I can!! :hugs:

*MrsMB* I'm doing well thank you, Mateo is chunking out and turning into a solid little brick. DH is as sweet and helpful as ever, he's totally in love with him, my ex was a total ass so I really appreciate it ;) your getting so close can't wait to see little V count down is on! And why are you working 12+ hr days at 31wks!!? 

*Disney* omg...Why are they taking forever!! I hope they are getting paid the same amount no matter how long they take. So ridiculous! I don't know how some of these construction workers stay in business!

*Ccoast* that is scary! I hope the echo is normal! Your poor mom for having to suffer through losing your brother. I hope all goes well for you and stress free from here on out!

*Hopeful*paxton looks healthy and strong! What a cute little expressive face :) wonder if he will be blonde? Little fuzz head!

*M&S Lenora Amber * :happydance::hugs: so exciting!

*Breaking* here's to hoping this is ur cycle! I'm sure it is frustrating trying with one tube. TTC is hit and miss, it's just all a matter of chance really. I believe we still have quit a few TTC on this thread, some going on a year +++ TTC My heart goes out to you all. It's a very trying, all consuming, and emotional when it takes forever. :hugs: to you all!

I suck at doing long posts, my memory is awful!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies for the encouragement. I sure need it. Any ideas when I could have ovulated? I just hate temping so I don't and this is where it gets me lol! I had a peak POS opk on CD12 and 13 but negative on 14. I'm assuming 13 or 14? Lots of cramps on 12 and 13 but basically gone by day 14!


----------



## Pato

breakingdawn said:


> Pato don't hop on the baby train without me! I kid, of course. I'm feeling discouraged for June and no idea why. It's hard TTC with one lousy tube! :(

Don't worry hun, I'm pretty sure I won't be train hopping. Sorry you're feeling discouraged but even with one tube, that's still great odds, it'll happen soon enough and ttc will be a distant memory:hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG AMBER!!! Ohhh I so so so hope this is your rainbow baby!! And at 7 dpo, too! :yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

M&S - YAY LINES!! Good Lord, I'm too excited right now.

Coast - :hi: I can't say I'm up-to-date on what's happened with you, but a cervix doing what it's supposed to do is always a good thing! :haha: And of course it's not petty. As others have said, everything is a huge deal when it comes to our babies! They're so precious to us.

Disney - :trouble: Those construction workers!! What is wrong with them?! Did you or DH chew them (or their bosses) out? Rip them a new one? Bite their heads off? I especially like the :gun: and :grr:! :rofl: But seriously, NOT OKAY! Also, I think it was you that mentioned being okay to sleep on your stomach until it's uncomfortable and wearing maternity pants at 8 weeks. It's definitely already uncomfortable and it hurt when I got up. And I feel like I might be right there with you! I'm so bloated I feel like I don't have much more time in my normal pants!:dohh:Yikes! Twins do run in my family, though... So I guess we'll see what happens!

Breaking - Hang in there, girl! I have high hopes for both you and Pato and August and Aayla this month. Hopefully this will be the month for everyone TTC and we'll have a ton of BFPs coming in soon!!


----------



## Pato

AugustAngel15 said:


> Holy man! So much going on!!!
> 
> M+S- YAY FOR YOUR :bfp:
> 
> Lenora- When I was pg last year, oh my goodness, the hardest part about life was keeping my eyes open. I just wanted to sleep all the time!!!!
> 
> Ashley- I hope all goes well when you meet Noah!
> 
> Breaking and Pato- I'm left standing with you. Pato we o'd on the same day.
> 
> Amber- Congrats on your :bfp: Here's to hoping for a gorilla glue bean!!!
> 
> If I forgot anyone, so sorry! That was a ton to catch up on!
> 
> 
> AFM- I am still experiencing the nausea and lower back pain. I have held my ground (so far) on not doing a hpt. However, I did (just because they were there) start doing the OPK's. I had faint lines but now they keep getting darker. I have had positive OPK's for 4 days now. I will post pics later. I do have PCOS but generally only have the one LH surge. AF is due Friday/Saturday. I may break down and buy a FRER tonight after work. My fun bags hurt so dang bad! I've had my symptoms since 2dpo. Usually my fun bags hurt before AF but they are not this swollen! My goodness! I'm really really hoping this was the cycle!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Sounds ultra promising:hugs::dust::dust::dust: I've heard of positive opks after o ending in BFPs so, get to test missy:haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

OH! And Ashley... One. More. Day!!:happydance: I hope DD adjusts well and very quickly. 

Hopeful - Adorable picture! <3


----------



## ashleyg

Amber - omg! That's definitely a positive!!! :happydance: 

M&s - ahhh that's the other thing I'm worried about is her bedtime routine getting all messed up or her waking up when the baby cries :nope: she sleeps so well now I'm terrified she's going to regress! Well good to know about the simultaneous crying haha. I just hope with DH being home for 5 weeks it'll help her to not feel like much has changed. But we'll see :/ 

And your tests look great!!

Flarmy- eek I know. Thank you!

August - thank you! 

Lenora - I can't believe it lol. I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight !


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! 

Corn, hubs and I were both blonde as kids so that wouldn't be too surprising. Right now Pax's hair is pretty red And I love it. 

Breaking I wish I was more help for ya. My cycles have never been normal but they're super consistent. Fx for ya! 

M&S (fx that I have this right) how do you like having kiddos so close in age? We only want two and I really want them less than 2 years apart, preferably 18ish months...


----------



## Cornfieldland

So question for baby mamas, I can't remember since my last one is 12, Is it normal for babies to have that fine red bump rash on face and chest/arms? If I remember it's kind of a heat/irritation thing? It seems worse today...but if I remember right it's pretty common?


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn my dr says any rash needs to be investigated. Sounds like heat rash but I know strep causes rashes in Littles and is usually a fine rash like that! Hopefully it's nothing though!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thank u Pink, I don't think he's sick, he seems normal. We don't have air conditioning so I think it might be he's getting a but sweaty and its clogging his pores. Hope he doesn't get sick for a loooooong time! Thinking of you and hope u are coping with everything. Having a toddler and a newborn is hard work! I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn got any pics of the rash? Could be a simple heat rash if he is getting too warm. Ellie gets random bumps here and there too and they're clogged pores. I'm gonna go hippie and say put some breastmilk on it! That's what I do and it usually clears it up. 

AMBER OMG LOOK AT THAT BFP! No squinting there! Please let this be your sticky rainbow! Portugal sounds amazing!

M&S lovely line progression!

Corn, no, these guys are getting paid hourly so we are quite sure they are milking it. I might have to take Lenora's advice and pull out the can o' whoop-ass. 

Coast great to hear from you! 28 weeks wow! Glad you and baby are doing well.

Mrs MB glad you're feeling well too

Hopeful Pax is such a cutie! That's cute that your DH already wants another :laugh2:

:dust: to our TTC ladies as always


----------



## Aayla

M&S Awesome progression

Breaking, Pato: I am here with you. I haven't even ovulated yet. measly cd 11 here. I feel so far behind. lol 

August: I say test. We have a pretty good streak going!


----------



## breakingdawn

Aayla said:


> M&S Awesome progression
> 
> Breaking, Pato: I am here with you. I haven't even ovulated yet. measly cd 11 here. I feel so far behind. lol
> 
> August: I say test. We have a pretty good streak going!

Hoping you O soon! CD15 here, I did another OPK just to make sure, extremely faint, VERY BFN.


----------



## AugustAngel15

The further along my days goes, the more I want to to test. LOL. I deposited my breakfast into the porcelain throne. I swear, if I'm not pg, I will be going to my dr. I have had symptoms since 2dpo. That is crazy. And they are progressively getting worse. Everything is crossed!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aayla, I hope you O soon!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Reply properly later August test love and good luck! 

Thank you to everyone I will log on tonight to reply I took another one about an hour later and it's the same I had to I thought it was a wrong test it's so early .


----------



## FLArmyWife

trying to quickly skim read but failing right now

corn- sweets had his NB rash that was all over his face/chest/arms but it was gone by the time he was 2 weeks. FX it's nothing too serious


----------



## lenorajoy

Ooooh I feel another BFP coming!! How many dpo are you now August? Did you say you're due for AF Friday?


----------



## breakingdawn

Good luck August :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Corn mine were all spotty and bumpy and scabby looking as newborns :haha: the beautiful skin lasted like a week and then was replaced with milk spots and cradle cap and ALL the pretty stuff. Sounds like nothing to worry about to me, but worth getting checked out.

Ashley, not sure if I said (I probably forgot) but the bedtime thing lasted like two weeks. I was worried it'd set them back and I'd be stuck in the room forever, but as quickly as it started, it went away again and all was back to normal. Joe would sleep through a bomb going off and has been the same since 9 months old, Nat can be in the bunk under him screaming blue murder and he doesn't even stir. I think you'll be fine since she's already a good sleeper :)

Hopeful, it was really hard the first couple of months for me, til the baby got a bit more predictable, but once they were out of the clingy newborn stage and sleeping occasionally it was ok, especially with just two - hard to go anywhere though, and nigh on impossible with three when they were smaller. I've never taken more than one at a time to the supermarket. We went to some local baby clubs that were walking distance with the pram, and that was ok. But they amuse each other and play together fairly well, and leave me in peace :haha: and being at the same stage, they all like the same toys, films, activities etc. We were used to nappies, bottles, all the baby stuff was still lying around or even being used (Nat refused to give up the bouncy chair for Ella coming even though he was such a chunk that it dipped to the floor when he sat in it) With the boys, clothes went straight from one to the next without needing packed away and at one stage they were even wearing the same size which was great! I'm interested to see what it will be like this time with such a 'big' (for me - three years) age gap but I wouldn't change the three under 3.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Breaking, from the sounds of it I reckon ov was CD13/14!

August - AF due Friday? So many symptoms? I can't believe you haven't tested already :haha: I wasn't even due for AF til Wednesday or Thursday and got bfp Sunday. (Totally not an early tester enabler, not me, nope!)


----------



## AugustAngel15

I am 11dpo. I o'd on 5/27 and received quite a few hefty doses of baby batter before. hahah TMI!


----------



## AugustAngel15

M+S. hahahaha the only reason I have not tested is because I've been very busy. I was with my grandma at Costco on Sunday, I was so very tempted to buy one and meander into the bathroom. LOL. I also live in the middle of nowhere and work there as well lol. So a trip to a store is about a half hour away. But tonight, I do believe I'm going to make that trip after work. And will most likely use FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Disneymom1129

August :test:!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Ya'll are enablers! LMFAO!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Hehehe can't wait for tomorrow morning!! :happydance: Hoping you'll have an awesome line August!


----------



## lenorajoy

We're not just enablers, we encourage testing! :rofl:


----------



## AugustAngel15

:dust:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yikes! Half an hour to a shop! How do you survive?


----------



## Aayla

ashley: where abouts are you in the world? I'm counting down the hours now. Can't believe he will be here tomorrow. 

Breaking: I agree with cd 13/14. Without temping it's hard to pin point exactly but I would say somewhere in between those 2 days you ovulated. Can't wait for you to test!! 

August: I am dying to know!! 

AFM: so some serious self reflection has been going on. I have noticed I am sabotaging myself in the weight loss. (ate nearly an entire tub of Cool Whip to myself over the course of 3 days, most of it was in one day). I'm not sure why and I'm not totally sure what is going on but I am pretty sure it is depression. I've had off and on depression for years and part of it I think is my severe PCOS. the only time I felt ok was when I was on birth control years ago, but that's not exactly an option. for the last little while I have noticed that I am not interested in doing anything. Nothing excites me anymore, my tv shows don't interest me, games I play no longer hold interest and if I could I would sit in my house and never leave. 
So many things have happened in the past year, getting pregnant, losing the baby, meeting new friends that turned out to be horrible people, a sexual assault by one of those so called friends (no longer in our lives now), and the topsy turvy of TTC. It's all been too much. 
So I have a doctor's appt on friday to discuss going on anti-depressants. I have also called and left a message with my fertility doc's nurse and maybe he will know what is okay to take while taking letrozole and while taking pregnant.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lol. I thoroughly enjoy living that far away from all the hub bub. Lol. We live on 70 acres of paradise! And we strive to live off the land as much as we can. Well food wise. I do love electricity lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla I'm sorry to hear you're struggling with depression, but I'm glad you're on top of it and already have an appointment scheduled!


----------



## lenorajoy

That's really cool, August!


----------



## Aayla

That sounds glorious August. Must be so peaceful


----------



## AugustAngel15

It definitely is! Me, the hubs, two yellow labs, and my munchkin kitty. The only thing we need yet is a baby. 


And maybe a horse! Lol. I'm still working on some convincing for that!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm sorry you're struggling Aayla. Keep your chin up. You have all of us.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

FLA, how did baby sweets hip scan go hun? Hows that weather holding up too? xx

Hey pink yes May 14th was the last HCG blood test I had done and it was 0 I had my coil removed three weeks and 1 day ago and already Im pregnant. Im in disbelief, scared and happy to have a chance. How are things at home, are you alright? xx

Coast I hope the scan goes well. Xx

August you have so so so many symptoms I cant believe you havent peed on a stick, good luck for when you do in the morning squeeeee. Baby batter haha, your home sounds amazing xx

Mrs MB thank you so much I really hope this is a rainbow for us after the storm weve had. I would get to the doctor but they dont do anything in the uk either you miscarry or you dont seems to be the attitude and as Ive had two kids before they wont do anything. I may see my GP this week I dont really know what to do to be honest. I think for now Im just going to see if this is a pregnancy or chemical see if I can get past 4 weeks at least. Thats such a loooooong work day let alone being pregnant oh my gosh. Xx

Corn thank you so so much, I really need it. Glad to see youre getting on well with baby xx

Breaking I would class the first or second day of positives as ovulation day so 12 or 13 good luck cant wait to see your tests :hugs: xx

Lol Lenora, thanks you so much, I do too we need this baby Im not sure how many tries we have left emotionally. The bloat stays with you until you pop out at 11-13 weeks I find then is replaced with a little bump its so uncomfortable isnt it, stick to trousers with stretch as I find it gets worse as the day goes on too some days. Congratulations on 5 weeks xx:happydance:

Ashley, oh my goodness your baby is being born tomorrow, :cloud9: I actually just got butterflies I cant wait to see the little man when you are ready to share some pics. Dont worry about DD too much it will be what it will be and you will make do and mend love, you will get through it and adjust beautifully Im sure of it. Good luck good luck good luck eeeeeeeeeeeeee. Do you have to do the crazy wet wipe routine like pink had to? Xx

Pato you never know, you may be on that train before you know it, good luck lovely. I hope you are feeling a little lighter today? If not heres to a better tomorrow :hugs: xx

Hopeful thank you so much xx

Corn, pink gave you perfect advice and said exactly what I would have said get any rash checked out if you can xx

Disney, Thank you!!! I cant believe it I really cant xx

Aayla, good luck growing that lovely eggy, Im sorry you are suffering with depression, its tough going. Take each day as it comes and remember its never too late to start again the next day xx :hugs:

AFM, I don't know what to say :happydance: I took another test after the first about an hour or two later and it was the same. I'm in shock as my marina only came out 3 weeks and 1 day ago and I only stopped my pill 3 weeks ago today and here I am. I just hope this one can stay and for a darker test by thursday. xx


----------



## AugustAngel15

Amber- I hope this one sticks for you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Amber- anxious for your next test. Sweets u/s was good. They ran on time and he did well the first 20 minutes and the last 10 minutes he wasnt happy with being held down. They sent everything to the pediatrician and we should hear something by the end of the week


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aalya I'm sorry you are struggling with depression, I tend to binge on sweets too when I'm depressed. Sounds like you have been through a lot and on top of that TTC long term it's no wonder you are down. Hope your Dr can recommend something that helps you cope. :hugs: xxx


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLA- Glad to hear he mostly tolerated it. Sending good vibes for good results for you and your little one.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber so glad the other test you took shows a lovely line, too. So amazing. Just shows how meant to be this all is <3

FLArmy glad sweet's x-ray went well! 

August :dust:

Aayla you've been through a lot, and you are strong for getting through everything! I know how you feel with emotional eating. Been there! And still do it. I don't think it's something that you can just "stop" doing. But there are other outlets that I find instead reaching for food. Distraction works the best... a game on your phone or even writing in a journal. Going for a walk is always nice too. I know its easier said than done but baby steps! Just keep your eyes on the prize.

ASH what time is baby Noah scheduled for tomorrow?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla glad it went reasonably well, what a long time for a baby to be scanned for :( let us know how he gets on xx

Hey Disney, thanks Hun just hoping it sticks now and it's not another chemical. Time will tell xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just took one now 2 hour hold and it seems lighter.... Not good. I'll do a proper hold and see what's what I'm the morning. Could be chemical or that I drank too much or too early for proper results, we'll see test again in 8 hours xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

FX Amber


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oh no Amber! Hold that pee and don't drink anything!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Oh Fx amber. Hold as long as you can. Or wait for tomorrow and if you do daily testing only do it once with fmu.


----------



## breakingdawn

Sending good baby vibes your way Amber.


----------



## ashleyg

M&s - I hope if she does act out a little it doesn't last that long! Lol. I'm so OCD about keeping her bedtime routine the same. It seriously gives me anxiety thinking it could get messed up haha. Thanks for the positive words it's helped a lot! It's been a huge worry!

August - test!! 

Amber - seriously I can't believe it! And LOL no wet wipe routine :haha: I seriously have never heard of that before! I have to stop eating and drinking by 11:30pm tonight though which sucks because I get so thirsty :( Thanks for the sweet words about everything <3 I'm nervous about everything! Feels like this is my first baby with how anxious and nervous I am lol 

Aayla & Disney - Im in California and have to be at the hospital at 5:30am. Section is scheduled for 7:30am!! Hoping everything goes as smoothly and quickly as it did with DD. I can't wait to post pictures when I can!


----------



## ashleyg

Amber good luck with your test! I'm sure it's just because you drank too much, don't stress!


----------



## AugustAngel15

No FMU needed! Holy balls! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







20160607_195819.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations!!! That's a great line!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Omg...wow!! Congrats August! This thread is on FIRE!


----------



## breakingdawn

Don't worry ya'll... I'll be the BFN in a week or two. No way this thread can have THAT many in one month, lol someone has to lose.  I'll volunteer since my hopes are low this month anyway!

Congrats August :D


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ashley wishing you the best delivery tomorrow :hugs: You got this! It is tomorrow right? ;)


----------



## Aayla

Ashley: T minus 13 hours until BABY!! eeeek. 

August: holy crap there's a line!! How awesome!! Congrats!! This makes 4 bfp this week!! Wowzers!!

Breaking: you never know. But I will just be happy if I ovulate.


----------



## FLArmyWife

August awesome line! 

Ashley try to get some rest. Can't believe tomorrow is the day! ! 

Breaking - you never know hun we have had super lucky months before, maybe you'll be part of this month's


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll just be happy for everyone else :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

I'm just going drive by's today...

Amber - it's early, little hold and a lot liquid. Don't stress!

August - holy mother of BFPs! Congrats!!!

Ashley - aaaaahhhh, let's see that sweet boy! Hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Breaking- i know the feeling. I have not been on a journey like yours but I get the disappointment. Takes time. And as cliché as it sounds, if it is meant to be, it will be. Treasure those 2 babies you do have.


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh trust me, not a day goes by that I am not grateful for them.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow, this thread is hot lately!!! Crazy!!! Congrats to all our ladies with bfps!!!!! I want to see more!!!

Ashley omg I can't believe it's tomorrow!!! I'm so excited for you, and can't wait to see that sweet boy!!!!

Amber :hugs: try not to stress I know easier said than done!!! Stalking for your next test and when it is darker then I'm banning you from testing every hour :rofl: you are only allowed every other day, or once a day at most!!!! Or you'll just have to get the bat :trouble: :haha: seriously though I have everything crossed that it's darker and stronger with a healthy bean in there!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Breaking, chin up my dear you are in with a good chance this month!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm, today has been the best day I've had this whole post partum... well except that this mastitis has seriously caused my milk supply to tank and now E is upset that there's very little milk for her way too large appetite. So I've spent the majority of the day pumping or nursing to try to get my body to increase supply. It's never failed me before so fingers crossed it comes back!!!!
E is going through a growth spurt I think. She's been very very sleepy today and clingy, I don't mind. I've felt more bonded to her today. Not that I wasn't before or anything but I just realized today that with a toddler running around and me having to focus on recovery and her colic that I really haven't had a chance to just hold her and gaze at her and just cuddle her quiet little self admiring every detail of her. Not wanting to miss anything because this time quickly flies and she will change way too fast. And today I had several opportunities to do just that and it was lovely!!!!
Things are getting better around here. With dh and everything. Seems like it just cycles good and bad.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Woohoo congrats August! Such a lucky thread we have here! Breaking, you're next I know it. Don't lose hope!

Pink, glad you've had a good day! Nurse nurse nurse to get your supply back. Hope it comes back with a vengeance!

Eek ok Ashley I'm in CA too so I'll be thinking about you at 7:30! Prayers everything goes smoothly and update when you can!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you ladies for the votes of confidence, I will be alright.

Pink -- so glad to hear things are getting better <3


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes!! I'm so nervous and doubt I'll be able to sleep at all tonight lol. I'm hoping that everything goes as smoothly as it did with my DD!


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I'm so happy to hear that you're doing a lot better! I hope that it continues to just get better from here on out <3


----------



## busytulip

Yeah...20 pages, I'm not reading that far back tonight sorry ladies. 

Just popping on to wish Ashley good luck. Praying that everything goes smoothly tomorrow. Can't wait to see Noah's sweet little face.

I did see we have some more bfp's (thanks FLArmy for the title change and keeping the front page up to date so wonderfully).
Congrats M+S, Amber, and August


----------



## .hopeful.one.

August :happydance: congratulations lady!! That's an awesome line. 

Amber fx for a nice dark test after you hold a while. 

Ashley, wishing you a smoothe section day & an easy transition into life with two littles. Can't wait to see him <3

Pink I'm glad to hear that things are finally settling down around there.


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhh thanks busy & hopeful! I'll post pics of him as soon as I can on here! It's 9pm now and I'm getting so nervous! I can't believe it's so close now


----------



## Disneymom1129

I know it's hard but try and get some rest! :)

I was up for almost 21 hours by the time I had Ellie. Then of course surpassed the 24 hour mark after she got here. That was no fun lol. 

Hmm wonder who will be Fab BFP #50? :)

Thinking about muffin tonight. Hoping she can check in soon.


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - hah, yeah I didn't sleep before I had Aubree and was sooo tired by the time the afternoon hit lol. I don't want to do that again but seriously so hard to fall asleep!


----------



## Aayla

8.5 hours to go!!!! Sorry..can't help but count down until Noah is here. Man you would think I am birthing him. Lol


----------



## ashleyg

Lol! I'm counting down too. I keep looking at the clock and deciding when I should *try* and sleep 

And of course it figures I would start getting strong contractions tonight :growlmad:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

August congratulations yaaaaaaaaay xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley you're having a baby whoooooooooooop


----------



## ashleyg

I know and I'm still up lol. DH is working on something for his class so I figured I'd stay up until he finishes and then we can try and sleep. I need at least one of us rested for tomorrow :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm wee was dilute this morning and test is the same as yesterday's so I guess I'll wait for tomorrow mornings now and hope this bean is sticking. Still so early I know I shouldn't expect too much in the way of progression. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aww Ashley I got about 3-4 hours before my delivery day I ran on pure adrenaline I'm sure you will too. I hope your surgery goes smoothly with no complications and you are both well sending all my love good luck xx


----------



## ashleyg

How many dpo are you Amber? I know that my tests took a little while to show good progression when I was in the early DPO's


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm 8 days past positive opk today x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hope this doesn't load sideways now ! Top one is this mornings wet bottom one yesterday mornings dry.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

And invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks amber :hugs: trying to just relax and not think too much so I can try and get some rest! 

And I think today's test looks a little darker than yesterday's! But imo, it's hard to tell a huge difference in the early DPO's, especially when testing everyday.


----------



## ashleyg

And that's still a great line for 8dpo!! Mine weren't even that dark at 10dpo when I first got my positive!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you Ashley, thanks for taking the time to reassure me when I know how nervous you're feeling, you're very sweet. Enjoy meeting your little prince xx


----------



## Aayla

Inverted I see the top one is darker. Hard to tell a bit with the lighting in the regular one. 

6.5 hours to go!!! and I am off to bed as I have to work in the morning. when I get up you will have your sweet baby Noah in your arms. Hope everything goes smooth Ash!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Aayla just going to wait and see and hope and pray. Anyone else religious please pray for a rainbow for us I know it's selfish to ask when there are MUCH more pressing matters in the world and indeed in our own group but if you could spare me a little thought I'd be so grateful. It's is a great line I usually get one like this around 10/11 dpo if I'm lucky. 

I woke up to a massive wave of nausea which excited me lol xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber hoping that little bean hangs on tight and those lines get nice and dark :)

Ashely today is your day! Your little man will be in your arms soon! Thinking of you :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Just a few more hours for you now ashley!!! :yipee:
I remember the night before my c-section I was so anxious, and sticky from those darn cleansing wipes :trouble:

Amber, I agree for 8 dpo your line is great. And if your level is only say 10 yesterday , and it doubles in 48 hours then this morning it would be approximately 15. That's not going to give you much difference in the line darkness!!! And when my line was that faint my level was 12, so it should be about right! :hugs: I know how stressful those testing days are!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you so much pink, I needed to hear something positive I've convinced myself it's a chemical. Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber :hugs: luv I hope your line starts to darken and this is a sticky sticky bean in it for the long haul

ashley- eek just about 3 hours! (when I originally looked at the clock I got excited but then had to remember the time difference) hope you got some rest

busy- no worries hun. It really is hard some days when the page moves so fast to go back and read it all. When do you have your progesterone rechecked? FX your bean is snuggling in tight

breaking- :hugs: look at the bright side, you've conceived once already with just one tube so it is entirely possible! :dust: that :spermy: meet eggy


----------



## lenorajoy

Woo busy night on here!

August - I just knew it!! :bfp: YAYYYY!!!! Congratulations, hun! :yipee:

Amber - In both those photos, regular and inverted, I think today's test is darker than yesterday's! SO excited for you. Stick, little baby, stick! I know it's easier said than done, but you should really wait two days before testing again so you don't worry yourself unnecessarily. It will only stress you out and that certainly won't help! I do know you're a poas addict, so I totally understand if you just can't wait! Just keep it to once a day, dear! The waiting is difficult. :hugs:

Busy - No big deal, love. 20 pages is way too much to catch up on! How are you doing?

Ashley - It's almost time!!! EEEEEEE!!! Can't wait to see some pics of that handsome boy of yours! I hope you were able to get some sleep last night.

Breaking - I want to say don't give up hope because I have so much hope for you! But I know it's so much easier if you're expecting BFN and are surprised by a BFP than if you're hoping for BFP and are so disappointed to keep getting BFN. :hugs: My fingers are still crossed, though! Just don't test too early and count yourself out.

Pink - So happy to hear you're able to truly enjoy your little one finally! That's what I'm looking forward to most. Just admiring and memorizing every little part of my baby's face and their little fingers and toes. <3 I'm tearing up just thinking about it. :haha: But I'm so happy for you! I hope the mastitis is really improving with the new antibiotics and your milk supply will bounce right back! As someone else (Aayla? Sorry, going off memory here! :haha:) said, nurse nurse nurse!

I hope I got everyone. :dust: just in case! :D


----------



## M&S+Bump

Was just thinking about you yesterday Busy :hugs:

Amber there was no difference in line for my test yesterday and today, and I'm fairly sure all is well because the difference was great between 10 and 12dpo. Only freaking out a tiny bit because I'm used to having progression from morning to night - but I remind myself this is the earliest I've ever found out too.. FX.

What time is it there? It's 1pm here, has the baby been born yet? :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

M&S+Bump said:


> What time is it there? It's 1pm here, has the baby been born yet? :D

It is about 5:05am there. so 2.5hrs!


----------



## pinkpassion

7:30 here so should be 5:30 where she's at.. she should be checking in to l&d about now!!! Probably getting hooked up to monitors and fluids and all that jazz!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Omg I can't believe the day is here for her eeeee. It's half 2pm here for what it's worth lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Lenora, I ised to be much more relaxed before all the losses but it's changed me. I know all the things I should and shouldn't do but the anxiety and needed img to prepare for the worst takes over. Xx

M&s all my other test progressions always show a rise in 48 hours too I'm sure it's perfectly normal love xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber, I see some line progression and to be quite honest, that's a dang good test result for 8DPO. Mine was never like that at 8DPO, was super faint even at 9. I know it's hard not to worry though.

Looking forward to seeing your sweet baby Ashley. :)

Lenora, I hate being negative but I'm starting to get use to the BFNs. I would probably pass out to finally see two lines on an HPT.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking thank you aww you ladies are all so lovely. Good luck for this month breaking, when do you test? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

7:40 where ash is. Hopefully she's just met or just about to meet her little Noah!!!! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Urgh just had some light brown discharge, dipped a 2 hour concentrated wee and its lighter than yesterday's. Damn. Bring on AF onto next month! X


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Omg how exciting I can't wait to see pics of him xx


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies...

ASHLEYYYYYYY....it's 10:36 here and I hope all is going smoothly with baby Noah...

Amber..:hugs: everything will be fine...

Pink...glad to hear of your bonding with E...Hope the mastitis clears with the antibiotics and your milk supply come flooding back..

Flarmy...glad to hear Sweets' scan went well, hoping for the best results....:hugs:

Busy...glad to see you....I usually have about 6 pages at most so I know how daunting 20 can be...How are you feeling?

AUGUSTTTTT!!!....I knew there was a BFP lurking there, huge congrats:hugs:

Breaking...Your turn will come honey, don't stress:hugs: Pretty soon i'll be like BREAKINGGGGG:haha:

Hopeful, Corn, Disney, Tie, Tasha how are you all doing? Disney how is your roof?

Frangi, Coast, M&S, MrsMB, LilMiss, 5Stars, Lenora, Fyren hope all my lovelies are well.

Sure hope I didn't miss anyone

Missing you Muffin and thinking of you...


----------



## Pato

Posted just after you Amber, I sure hope it's not:hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Pato sending you baby dust


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh Amber, I hope it's just random spotting. Either way, I know it's all so stressful for you. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

8DPO seems like implantation bleeding though? I could be wrong Amber and I am not trying to get your hopes up. However, that is when I had IB with #1 and thought it was early AF. 

I plan to test the night before Father's Day or ON Father's Day. I will be about 13DPO then and there will be no mistaking it. Oddly enough, DD #2 was born a month early on Father's Day. This BFN may sting a bit more than the others for that reason. Trying to stay hopeful. I could test earlier but I did not want to see a BFN before my DD's birthday party on Saturday and be depressed all day at the party. Not fair to her. So either I will test that night, or the following morning.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks guys, no I'm not stressed just a little disappointed and resigned. It's just the same old story. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh breaking how perfect xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thanks guys, no I'm not stressed just a little disappointed and resigned. It's just the same old story. Xx

Amber... :hug:


----------



## breakingdawn

To those newly BFPs.. or anyone who remembers.. just curious did you get odd clear CM a few days after ovulation? I am about to take another OPK today just to make sure there is not a random second surge as this is not really usual for me.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I have twice now breaking yes it confuses me and I rush to take an opk again lol xx


----------



## breakingdawn

And now weird left sided twinges. Could just be gas though. ;) Ok yeah, I need to do another OPK to be sure. Lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Just casually popping in every 30 seconds
Da for an Ashley update while cooking my beautiful family a meal haha. Don't burn it do t burn it hahaha


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber I hope your wrong. 

I'm doing the same, keep checking in to see if Ashley's been on yet. 

Let me just say that this group means the world to me! The march group I'm in has been have so much drama and hurtful things have been said. I know nothing like that would ever happen with you all and I appreciate how supportive everyone is <3


----------



## Aayla

It:s 8:49am!!. Baby Noah is here!! Can't wait to see pics!!!

Amber: I hope the discharge/spotting is nothing.


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking, this could be a great sign for you love! I know a lot of women get ewcm or something very similar days after ovulation when they get their bfp. I believe I had a little bit of that this cycle and then it turned into yellowish thicker stuff that was very much like snot. (EW!:rofl:) First time I had ever had anything like that after ovulation. If it's never happened to you before, it could be a good sign! Fx!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I feel the same way, hopeful! I'm so grateful to have found this group of wonderful ladies. I really appreciate the amount of joy we see from everyone here whenever there's good news being shared despite everyone's own personal struggles. It's so amazing to me! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Let me just say that this group means the world to me! The march group I'm in has been have so much drama and hurtful things have been said. I know nothing like that would ever happen with you all and I appreciate how supportive everyone is <3

I agree <3. You ladies are like family! I feel guilty if I don't check in every day.

Random story... when I was pregnant with my first daughter I was part of another great DD group for the Nov 2009 babies. We were all very close and a lot like this one! We stayed very close knit until around 4 months or so after our babies arrived. One of the girls posted that she was already pregnant again, and that she was going to get an abortion. Obviously opinions were had, and it split the entire group up :(. It's reassuring to know that this group is so open to different opinions and that we are all mature and supportive. I am still friends with a handful of the girls from the group on Facebook, and it's been amazing watching their kids grow up along with mine over 6.5 years later!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber you're still so early babe 8DPO could still be implantation bleeding! Seriously your tests are how mine looked at 10DPO! Still have everything crossed for you :dust:

Pato our roof is still being worked on :(. I went over there today to feed the cat and the workers were acting all friendly and it took everything for me not to tell them HURRY IT UP WOULD YA?!? I'm hoping it'll be done by Friday. Any new symptoms on your end?

Eeee can't wait for Ashley to check in. I'm totally stalking her fb lol.


----------



## ashleyg

Noah John Gardner 
Born at 7:53am. 6lbs 10oz. 19in long &#128153; 
Latched on right away! We're so in love and can't wait for his big sister to meet him!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ashleyg

I'll try to post more pictures when I can!


----------



## breakingdawn

What a cutie pie!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

<3 well done ash, he's handsome, can't wait for more pics!! Is he bigger or smaller than your dd was?


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Ashley!!! <3 :wohoo:
Prayers for an easy recovery


----------



## ashleyg

He's the exact same weight as she was when she was born lol. And DD was 19.25 inches and he is 19in! It's crazy how close they are!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

He's beautiful Ashley! Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs. MB

I just read through 16 pages for yesterday. That's insane, lol!

Ashley - OMG!!! He's absolutely adorable and amazing. How are you doing mama? Hope you're not having a hard time after the C-section. 

Hopeful - Paxton is absolutely adorable. I'm glad you and hubby are on the same page with NTNP. More baby Hopefuls on the way :)

M&S  - Hahaha, thank you for the award. I need to prepare my acceptance speech. I can't believe your ICs are barely showing a shadow at 12 DPO when FRER is undeniable. 

FLArmy - Ah, of course they don't have a wait list, that would make too much sense. I'm glad Sweets did overall good with the ultrasound. Keeping fingers crossed the results are good!

Breaking - You are so not the last woman standing! It's going to happen love. I'm sorry it's such a journey. 

Corn - Mateo is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so glad you're having a better experience parenting with DH than you did with your ex. It helps so much to know they're on board and involved! I had to work overtime at the pre-booking desk on Monday. It's not too much work - just sit and answer the phone when the police call with questions. On Monday I didn't even get a single phone call.

August - I was having symptoms from 1 DPO, exhaustion hit me like a ton of bricks and didn't alleviate until second trimester. I had no morning sickness though. I can't believe you guys have 70 acres of awesomeness! My husband is growing some dill and tomatoes in planter boxes that sit on our patio railing. We only have enough backyard for the dog to poop in. 

Aayla - Depression is tough. It sounds like you've been through hell and back in the last year. I really hope that accepting and reflecting on all the experiences is going to help you move forward. Depression and TTC aren't best friends either. I'm glad you are taking charge and going to see your doctor!

Amber  - I know everything you've been through you have to prepare for the worst case scenario. It's so early though. I barely had a squinter if I turned it juuuuust right at 8DPO and really no change at 9DPO. I didn't get a good bright line until 11DPO. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and I'm not religious but you and the rainbow bean are in my thoughts.

Pink - I'm so happy to hear that you had a good day and things around you and with DH are improving. I hope your mastitis goes away soon but my lord woman!!! You're insanely amazing for breastfeeding and pumping through the day with how you're feeling!!!

Disney - We all have our opinions and feelings but the bottom line is that everyone has the right to make their own choices without being judged. I think this group can really get through anything! 

AFM:  I think I'm just going to be tired for the rest of the week... We have a wedding to go to Saturday (hello same dress I wore to the last one, lol) and then a family dinner on Sunday. I'm going to have to find time to take a nap at least one of the days.


----------



## Pato

Disneymom1129 said:


> Amber you're still so early babe 8DPO could still be implantation bleeding! Seriously your tests are how mine looked at 10DPO! Still have everything crossed for you :dust:
> 
> Pato our roof is still being worked on :(. I went over there today to feed the cat and the workers were acting all friendly and it took everything for me not to tell them HURRY IT UP WOULD YA?!? I'm hoping it'll be done by Friday. Any new symptoms on your end?
> 
> Eeee can't wait for Ashley to check in. I'm totally stalking her fb lol.

I think in Muffin's absence I'm gonna have to assume the "bat duty" and come over there and handle those guys...

AFM I'm still here, 11DPO, BFN last night and this morning so truly not holding out for a BFP. As far as symptoms go, I have loads of creamy CM which I notice every time I have a chemical, yesterday I had an odd metallic taste and today I seem to be having stretchy ewcm....:shrug:dunno what that's about. As I said I tested last night and this morning with cheap Suresign tests. Not sure what the miu on those is but I wonder if its around 25....haven't bought any FRER this toss. Will test Friday if no AF when I'm 13dpo. I usually have a bfp by 10/11dpo though


----------



## AugustAngel15

breakingdawn said:


> To those newly BFPs.. or anyone who remembers.. just curious did you get odd clear CM a few days after ovulation? I am about to take another OPK today just to make sure there is not a random second surge as this is not really usual for me.

I Did!!!! I had even asked about it on here.


----------



## Pato

ashleyg said:


> Noah John Gardner
> Born at 7:53am. 6lbs 10oz. 19in long &#55357;&#56473;
> Latched on right away! We're so in love and can't wait for his big sister to meet him!

:sad2::sad2: he's so beautiful and perfect:hug: :hugs:how are you feeling?


----------



## Aayla

oh Ashley he is gorgeous. I'm crying here. Tears of joy running down my face. I wish I could meet all these cuties in person. 


Disney, Hopeful: I feel the same way about this group. I'm surprised it has hung on for so long. I had one group that lasted awhile but as the ladies got pregnant they moved on and now only update once in awhile or not at all and focus on their journal. Although I don't know if I could handle if someone was to announce an abortion. It's such a touchy subject so I could see how that would divide a group. 

AFM: cd 12. Inching closer. temps are pretty steady despite the a/c being on. Since we keep it on all the time now because of the weather my body has become accustomed to it. I am also waking up a bit earlier than the time I am supposed to and just lay with my mouth closed. I know I sleep with it open as I snore. :haha: The hard part is not getting up to pee. Right now I am testing twice a day for opk's. I am switching to 3 times as of cd 15.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats Ashley

On my phone so hard to respond to others atm. But dr just called and said sweets hips are all good


----------



## AugustAngel15

Ashley! He is precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

MB: Rock that second wearing of the dress. Princess Kate wears stuff more than once. No reason why we can't. :haha:


----------



## Aayla

FLarmy: That's great news!!!


----------



## Pato

Glad Sweets is fine Flarmy


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley he is PERFECT!! Congrats hun! :baby: :flower:



Pato said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Amber you're still so early babe 8DPO could still be implantation bleeding! Seriously your tests are how mine looked at 10DPO! Still have everything crossed for you :dust:
> 
> Pato our roof is still being worked on :(. I went over there today to feed the cat and the workers were acting all friendly and it took everything for me not to tell them HURRY IT UP WOULD YA?!? I'm hoping it'll be done by Friday. Any new symptoms on your end?
> 
> Eeee can't wait for Ashley to check in. I'm totally stalking her fb lol.
> 
> I think in Muffin's absence I'm gonna have to assume the "bat duty" and come over there and handle those guys...
> 
> AFM I'm still here, 11DPO, BFN last night and this morning so truly not holding out for a BFP. As far as symptoms go, I have loads of creamy CM which I notice every time I have a chemical, yesterday I had an odd metallic taste and today I seem to be having stretchy ewcm....:shrug:dunno what that's about. As I said I tested last night and this morning with cheap Suresign tests. Not sure what the miu on those is but I wonder if its around 25....haven't bought any FRER this toss. Will test Friday if no AF when I'm 13dpo. I usually have a bfp by 10/11dpo thoughClick to expand...

Hoping those are early symptoms for you :hugs: 


FLArmyWife said:


> Congrats Ashley
> 
> On my phone so hard to respond to others atm. But dr just called and said sweets hips are all good

Good to hear :D


----------



## Cornfieldland

*Ashely * Awwww...he's perfect :) love the grumpy expression makes you want to just kiss his cheeks and snuggle him! :hugs: congrats and thanks for sharing!!!!

Flarmy that's great news!! One less thing to worry about! Your a good mommy :)


----------



## lenorajoy

YAY BABY!! Ashley, he's absolutely precious! Congrats!!

FLA, so glad to hear your little one is fine!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - So glad his hips are good. One problem at a time...

Aayla - I only have two maternity dresses and I don't like one of them that much, lol.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley I'm so happy for your good news and to see your little man I'm teary eyed looking at him he's so handsome love. Huge congratulations please take time to love and enjoy him but look after yourself as well sending all my love xxxxxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla that's amazing news about his hips! Really great news xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Disney thanks love it is early I'm just concerned that the lines are getting lighter not darker and I know what that means. 

Mrs mb thank you love xxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: amber

sorry really hard to post today. I was really sick overnight and i'm in a post nausea medication haze/hangover


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks so much ladies! We are doing well so far! A little sore and really tired lol but overall good!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FLArmyWife

precious Ashley. 

Your DD and her new brother look a like (sorry for the fb pic pull. I'll take the pic down if you wish, just wanted to share for those who aren't on FB and don't get to see the fab pics you share of your DD)
 



Attached Files:







ashley g.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awwww....love love love the onsie that's too precious! Thank u Flarmy for the comparison pictures! They do look like siblings!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's amazing and look at his big sister too, totally alike I agree xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla oh no I'm so so sorry you've been sick :( oh you just can't catch a break can you?! If it's anxiety related I hope it eases off my love. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm, I'm not going to be a Downer about these tests I'm being totally unreasonable (me? No surely not) I just need to wait a good few days and look for progression I took one just now and it's as dark -I think as yesterday mornings so it's gotten darker again?! It's too early to know what's going on or what it could be. As the kids say these days "dude you've got no chill" I need to get some chill Pmsl! Anyone wanna see? Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I turned up the saturation top 7dpo bottom 8dp.o urgh resolution killed it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Possibly better. Nope. Never mind it won't matter in a few days I'll either have af or darker tests xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

BnB uploading is awful Amber. Fingers crossed for you.

Congrats Ashley!! :baby:

Sorry to hear you've been sick Fla. 

Yay, bfp August! I think I forgot to say that earlier.

It's strange how large groups function. When pregnant with Nat I was part of a Facebook group for local BnBers. We posted and chatted every day, much the same rate as here. We met up in real life even before anyone had their baby, then continued to meet once the babies were born. And it all ended in a fall out over three of the girls meeting for lunch with kids but not inviting anyone else along. Sides were taken and Facebooks blocked and the group split into two. I believe a few small friendship groups still exist from it but most of us just kind of fell away because it just wasn't the same afterwards. It was really quite sad, because we'd all spent so much time together and it was such an active group, for it all to fall apart over something so ridiculously petty was really odd.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

This is a lovely group, being ASD myself I don't usually get along in groups I've never managed it my whole life in person lol. I don't mind I accept I just don't understand how things work. But this group is so FAB the support is here, there's no judgement I've personally ever faced I can't speak for everyone. I think FLA set the tone and maintained it for this group to be a place where we can all let ourself go and talk openly and honestly and we all respect that everyone has things going on, that everyone has good and bad days and the most important thing here is kindness. Xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm sorry ur feeling so yucky :( hope you get well soon! So hard when you have a cavy to look after.

Amber hang in there xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

I enjoy this group because I think mostly everyone puts up with my negative nancyness. ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:hugs:Breaking.... Snap! We have had our reasons mind :hugs:

Thanks corn, I'm good I'm a silly tit for testing so soon :wacko::haha:

*9* Fab Babies :happydance:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: :cloud9:


----------



## Aayla

Amber, can you post the original pic? The first pic it did look like 7dpo was darker but the upload could have changed it. and I can't see either line on the inverted ones. |

and you never have to ask if we want to see it because it will always be a yes. :haha:


This group has been the best so far. I am in a few other smaller threads that are off and on but thankfully none have ended over bad feelings just moving on from that particularl thread area I think. I haven't really had issues on this site, and for how many ladies are on here and active that is saying something. I had one lady call my doctor a hack because I'm not being monitored while on letrozole and we went back and forth a bit and there was a troll recently that just kept telling the ladies in ltttc to just have more sex or have sex on cd 14 and they are sure to get pregnant. She was reported and removed thankfully. She posted on about 20 threads and said the same thing over and over again. 

Although I will admit that i do get annoyed at those who constantly say they are out and they took one test at 8/9 dpo and it's negative. :growlmad:


----------



## breakingdawn

You ladies are going to think I am crazy.. so.. it is 3DPO and I keep having odd dull pains on my left side near my ovary. I googled, because I know it is way too early for any implantation unless God forbid it is another ectopic in my tube, and I read the corpus luteum which develops on either ovary after ovulation is what puts out the progesterone so does that mean it is possible I did O from my good side after all??? I read it usually is on the side you did ovulate from!


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I'm sorry you're feeling so crummy! Girl, you need some time to yourself. I know that's ridiculous considering you have a tiny tot on your hands but I really think you do. 

Amber - You feel how you feel girl, seriously! We are all here for you. Don't feel bad for being pessimistic or preparing yourself for bad news. You have to guard yourself - you've been through a lot. You can't compare a wet and dry FRER either... Also, maybe your FMU just isn't cutting it. Try testing in the evening?

The pettiness and junk is just silly. First of all everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Secondly, everyone is allowed to be friends outside of one another - this is not high school. It's like getting upset if someone forgot to comment about your post or PM'ed someone else. Let's all get upset that Muffin texted 5Stars about what happened and nobody else? Yeah, that's ridiculous. I think that by and large the world is populated by extremely immature people and a lot of women get off on stupid drama and cattiness. I'm really glad that none of us do! I think FLArmy did do a great job at setting the tone for this thread and I'm fairly certain that people who can't keep up with being accepting and supportive just don't stick around.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Mrs MB, so much love for that post xxxxxx

I'll test again in the next few days and just update if it's good or bad news, :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla, people will have opinions it certainly doesn't make them right lol I'm sure your doctor knows what she is doing Hun. Xx also here's unedited I doubt you'll see them the 7dpo is dry and blank one is wet in this pic xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: to all our ladies. I have so much I'd like to post but will need to wait for dh to get home and watch little man for that to happen.. so I'll try to post my big loving post for all our fab ladies soon


----------



## frangi33

Here here mrs mb x 

Ashley!!! Congratulation honey! Noah is adorable, I hope you have a speedy recovery and I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of your scrumptious little man. 

Amber wow congrats to you too! Youre progression looks great to me x 

Flarmy I'm so glad to hear that sweets ultrasound went well. Can someone get the bat to sort out your sickness, hope you get a better night sleep and feel better soon. 

We had dd bday yesterday she was 4, eek! So I've been a busy lady and am looking forward to some quiet time next week x


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks so much for all of the congrats!! <3 Still can't believe he's here! And thank you for the comparison pic Flarmy! He does have a lot of similarities to my DD. But at the same time he for sure looks like is daddy lol. Baby boy has the cutest little button nose and his hair is like little baby duck hair, all over the place :baby: 

Noah is getting a bath right now and literally everyone from my family went to go watch lol :haha: so I'm resting in the quiet for a few minutes haha

I can't wait to share more pictures with you ladies when we get home! It's hard to upload them on my phone! Thanks so much again for the positive thoughts and prayers this morning. Love you all!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 21


----------



## breakingdawn

Is that a little dimple!! :O <3


----------



## ashleyg

Lol!! I think so. My hubby has a dimple there too!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh! My ovaries just exploded.  :haha: We are mostly trying one last time for a boy, although we know we can't pick..... and would be happy with either. We sure would love a boy to complete our family.


----------



## ashleyg

Lol! I know I can't believe he got the chin dimple :haha: 
That's so exciting! I was hoping for a boy because we have my DD so I feel lucky to have one of each


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Urgh just had some light brown discharge, dipped a 2 hour concentrated wee and its lighter than yesterday's. Damn. Bring on AF onto next month! X

:hugs::hugs: Either way we are here for you. I really wish we had a time machine or at least a window to see in there and know what is going on





breakingdawn said:


> I plan to test the night before Father's Day or ON Father's Day. I will be about 13DPO then and there will be no mistaking it. Oddly enough, DD #2 was born a month early on Father's Day. This BFN may sting a bit more than the others for that reason. Trying to stay hopeful. I could test earlier but I did not want to see a BFN before my DD's birthday party on Saturday and be depressed all day at the party. Not fair to her. So either I will test that night, or the following morning.

FX and :dust: hopefully father's day will be a lucky day!



breakingdawn said:


> To those newly BFPs.. or anyone who remembers.. just curious did you get odd clear CM a few days after ovulation? I am about to take another OPK today just to make sure there is not a random second surge as this is not really usual for me.

I had lots of CM my entire pregnancy so FX it means good things





Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - Ah, of course they don't have a wait list, that would make too much sense. I'm glad Sweets did overall good with the ultrasound. Keeping fingers crossed the results are good!
> Right now I'm ok with them not having a waitlist. Just doing my best to keep my mind off it but might call in periodically to see if they have cancellations and see if I can get in sooner. Would be even better if I could land a day where DH could actually go with me since we aren't telling our families what is going on
> 
> AFM:  I think I'm just going to be tired for the rest of the week... We have a wedding to go to Saturday (hello same dress I wore to the last one, lol) and then a family dinner on Sunday. I'm going to have to find time to take a nap at least one of the days.

Nap girl.. I feel you.. Rock that dress no one will know :winkwink: :thumbup:



Pato said:


> AFM I'm still here, 11DPO, BFN last night and this morning so truly not holding out for a BFP. As far as symptoms go, I have loads of creamy CM which I notice every time I have a chemical, yesterday I had an odd metallic taste and today I seem to be having stretchy ewcm....:shrug:dunno what that's about. As I said I tested last night and this morning with cheap Suresign tests. Not sure what the miu on those is but I wonder if its around 25....haven't bought any FRER this toss. Will test Friday if no AF when I'm 13dpo. I usually have a bfp by 10/11dpo though

I am sending you truck loads of :dust: and have everything crossed. Really hope you get a rainbow baby! sooner rather than later



Aayla said:


> AFM: cd 12. Inching closer. temps are pretty steady despite the a/c being on. Since we keep it on all the time now because of the weather my body has become accustomed to it. I am also waking up a bit earlier than the time I am supposed to and just lay with my mouth closed. I know I sleep with it open as I snore. :haha: The hard part is not getting up to pee. Right now I am testing twice a day for opk's. I am switching to 3 times as of cd 15.

I hope you catch that eggy!




Aayla said:


> FLarmy: That's great news!!!




Pato said:


> Glad Sweets is fine Flarmy




Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> On my phone so hard to respond to others atm. But dr just called and said sweets hips are all good
> 
> Good to hear :DClick to expand...




Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy that's great news!! One less thing to worry about! Your a good mommy :)




lenorajoy said:


> FLA, so glad to hear your little one is fine!




Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - So glad his hips are good. One problem at a time...




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Fla that's amazing news about his hips! Really great news xxx


Thanks ladies. I had a feeling his hips would be fine as he stands on them really well and can put weight on them well, but always nice to have one less thing weighing on my mind. Now to figure out if he's intolerant to the rice cereal and to watch the suspected cyst on his neck/head









AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Afm, I'm not going to be a Downer about these tests I'm being totally unreasonable (me? No surely not) I just need to wait a good few days and look for progression I took one just now and it's as dark -I think as yesterday mornings so it's gotten darker again?! It's too early to know what's going on or what it could be. As the kids say these days "dude you've got no chill" I need to get some chill Pmsl! Anyone wanna see? Xx

:hugs:After all you've been through no one blames you for overly analyzing each squinter and worrying. 






breakingdawn said:


> You ladies are going to think I am crazy.. so.. it is 3DPO and I keep having odd dull pains on my left side near my ovary. I googled, because I know it is way too early for any implantation unless God forbid it is another ectopic in my tube, and I read the corpus luteum which develops on either ovary after ovulation is what puts out the progesterone so does that mean it is possible I did O from my good side after all??? I read it usually is on the side you did ovulate from!

FX that is the case!!






ashleyg said:


> Thanks so much for all of the congrats!! <3 Still can't believe he's here! And thank you for the comparison pic Flarmy! He does have a lot of similarities to my DD. But at the same time he for sure looks like is daddy lol. Baby boy has the cutest little button nose and his hair is like little baby duck hair, all over the place :baby:
> 
> Noah is getting a bath right now and literally everyone from my family went to go watch lol :haha: so I'm resting in the quiet for a few minutes haha
> 
> I can't wait to share more pictures with you ladies when we get home! It's hard to upload them on my phone! Thanks so much again for the positive thoughts and prayers this morning. Love you all!!

Oh I see your DH in him too. So glad you're getting a few moments rest. Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley you look positively radiant :) new mamma glow xxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Fla oh no I'm so so sorry you've been sick :( oh you just can't catch a break can you?! If it's anxiety related I hope it eases off my love. Xx




M&S+Bump said:


> Sorry to hear you've been sick Fla.




Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I'm sorry ur feeling so yucky :( hope you get well soon! So hard when you have a cavy to look after.




Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - I'm sorry you're feeling so crummy! Girl, you need some time to yourself. I know that's ridiculous considering you have a tiny tot on your hands but I really think you do.




frangi33 said:


> Flarmy... Can someone get the bat to sort out your sickness, hope you get a better night sleep and feel better soon.

Thanks ladies. Last night was scary. I was up suddenly at 1:30am in some intense pain and EXTREME nausea. Kept thinking I was literally going to throw up my insides or that when I sat on the toilet that everything was going to fall out of me.. alas neither happened I just suffered the intense pain and nausea. I took some motion sickness pills and after 45 minutes they worked enough that I could get comfortable enough to fall asleep. But I had been debating going to the hospital up until that point. 
I THINK I might have had a small bought of food poisoning :shrug: DH ate the same thing but maybe his salmon I somehow cooked better than mine. Not sure.
But all day the meds have made me super groggy/in a haze. It's so bad I could barely stay awake to cook dinner or eat. DH looked at me concerned at the dinner table and said he's seen me exhausted before and this didn't seem like that's all it was. At 7pm I told him I was going to take a nap! :saywhat::huh::shock: I NEVER nap after 4pm. Not even when pregnant. DH said that it was really out of character. 

I couldn't really fall asleep though. I laid there, eyes closed, still feeling hazy/tipsy. I felt like I was gagging(/pre throwing up gag) and yet I could tell my muscles weren't actually doing anything.. it just felt that way in my stomach. My stomach is currently a little queasy but I don't want to take more medicine after the way it has made me feel. 

I was also extremely pale when I woke up at 1:30 nauseated. 

:shrug: No idea what is wrong with me but if it would stop that'd be great.. I don't have time to be sick..


----------



## breakingdawn

FLA -- so sorry to hear you are not feeling well! I hope whatever it is passes quickly. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Let me just say that this group means the world to me! The march group I'm in has been have so much drama and hurtful things have been said. I know nothing like that would ever happen with you all and I appreciate how supportive everyone is <3




lenorajoy said:


> I feel the same way, hopeful! I'm so grateful to have found this group of wonderful ladies. I really appreciate the amount of joy we see from everyone here whenever there's good news being shared despite everyone's own personal struggles. It's so amazing to me! <3




Disneymom1129 said:


> Random story... when I was pregnant with my first daughter I was part of another great DD group for the Nov 2009 babies. We were all very close and a lot like this one! We stayed very close knit until around 4 months or so after our babies arrived. One of the girls posted that she was already pregnant again, and that she was going to get an abortion. Obviously opinions were had, and it split the entire group up :(. It's reassuring to know that this group is so open to different opinions and that we are all mature and supportive. I am still friends with a handful of the girls from the group on Facebook, and it's been amazing watching their kids grow up along with mine over 6.5 years later!




Aayla said:


> Disney, Hopeful: I feel the same way about this group. I'm surprised it has hung on for so long. I had one group that lasted awhile but as the ladies got pregnant they moved on and now only update once in awhile or not at all and focus on their journal. Although I don't know if I could handle if someone was to announce an abortion. It's such a touchy subject so I could see how that would divide a group.




M&S+Bump said:


> It's strange how large groups function. When pregnant with Nat I was part of a Facebook group for local BnBers. We posted and chatted every day, much the same rate as here. We met up in real life even before anyone had their baby, then continued to meet once the babies were born. And it all ended in a fall out over three of the girls meeting for lunch with kids but not inviting anyone else along. Sides were taken and Facebooks blocked and the group split into two. I believe a few small friendship groups still exist from it but most of us just kind of fell away because it just wasn't the same afterwards. It was really quite sad, because we'd all spent so much time together and it was such an active group, for it all to fall apart over something so ridiculously petty was really odd.




AmberDaisyDoo said:


> This is a lovely group, being ASD myself I don't usually get along in groups I've never managed it my whole life in person lol. I don't mind I accept I just don't understand how things work. But this group is so FAB the support is here, there's no judgement I've personally ever faced I can't speak for everyone. I think FLA set the tone and maintained it for this group to be a place where we can all let ourself go and talk openly and honestly and we all respect that everyone has things going on, that everyone has good and bad days and the most important thing here is kindness. Xx




Aayla said:


> This group has been the best so far. I am in a few other smaller threads that are off and on but thankfully none have ended over bad feelings just moving on from that particularl thread area I think. I haven't really had issues on this site, and for how many ladies are on here and active that is saying something. I had one lady call my doctor a hack because I'm not being monitored while on letrozole and we went back and forth a bit and there was a troll recently that just kept telling the ladies in ltttc to just have more sex or have sex on cd 14 and they are sure to get pregnant. She was reported and removed thankfully. She posted on about 20 threads and said the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Although I will admit that i do get annoyed at those who constantly say they are out and they took one test at 8/9 dpo and it's negative. :growlmad:




Mrs. MB said:


> The pettiness and junk is just silly. First of all everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Secondly, everyone is allowed to be friends outside of one another - this is not high school. It's like getting upset if someone forgot to comment about your post or PM'ed someone else. Let's all get upset that Muffin texted 5Stars about what happened and nobody else? Yeah, that's ridiculous. I think that by and large the world is populated by extremely immature people and a lot of women get off on stupid drama and cattiness. I'm really glad that none of us do! I think FLArmy did do a great job at setting the tone for this thread and I'm fairly certain that people who can't keep up with being accepting and supportive just don't stick around.



It warms my heart to see so many ladies loving this place. I've never been one to get along with women. I have very few GOOD girl friends and even then they know how I am and understand sometimes it's better to let me be me for several months. I usually can't stand the hormones, the cattiness, the pettiness, etc. I grew up a tom boy so I was never into getting all dressed up, I HATE taking pictures of myself, don't do my hair and makeup unless it's a special event, etc. So when I first joined BNB and start popping around testing groups I would usually just fade away because I didn't feel 'at home' in those groups. When I created this thread I never thought it would turn into this.

If you look at the list of BFPs on the first page you can see we have had MANY women come through, get their bfp, and move on. If that is what works for them by all means that is great. But I cannot express how amazing it is to have such an FABULOUS group of ladies in my life. I feel closer to y'all than I do some of my decades long friends and even my family. This has become a safe place for me, and I hope all others, to come and just let it all regardless of what it is. I have had some dark dark days and yet everyone has always been compassionate and supporting. 

Even when our ladies don't agree or have no foot to stand on in a matter because they've never been through it, there has rarely ever been any negativity here. 

There are some days when I'm in a funk and I see something and think of a snide remark, but I make sure to make myself step away because I would regret it later and I would HATE to ruin this safe place for so many amazing ladies. I don't want to sabotage a good thing. 

You ladies have become such a part of my life that even my husband will ask how you all are doing. I'll show him scan pictures and baby posts. I share with him when our girls get their bfp and when their babies are born. He has even been a support when I've broken down in person when one of our dear ladies looses their bean. Never have I thought an online community could play such a large POSITIVE roll in my life.


you ladies are amazing. I cannot say it enough. I do truly hope we can keep going following everyone through their journey for years and years to come. Perhaps in the future even set up some meetups. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you for creating a place of such wonderful support and love. I am a very introverted gal and have very few friends... none of whom really know about our whole TTC journey. So, this is a nice place to come to in my darkest (and happiest) of times. I also love seeing other ladies happy journeys of TTC and new motherhood while I wait for potentially my third and last chance at a baby.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I promise this is the last lengthy post. Sweets and DH both passed out watching soccer so I have to opportunity to type away to my hearts content. I love writing (if you haven't already noticed)



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy Girl, you need some time to yourself. I know that's ridiculous considering you have a tiny tot on your hands but I really think you do.


Oh don't I know it. I am with Sweets Mon-Tues from 8:30am-3:30pm.. Then Wed - Sat I have Sweets from 6am-6:30pm. due to my husband's school schedule. I also balance the checkbook, take care of the bills, grocery shopping, cleaning, cooking, dog care, etc. 

But you're right.. I really do need some time.. So I did something pretty out of character.

Finances are tight... like can't make bills tight.. but I had been storing money away in savings. DH finishes his intense school program the first week in August of 2017. Between now and then DH does NOT get any breaks from school. Because they have an active zoo on the school grounds that he works/studies at they don't get the time off between semesters like most students. He is at school, 6 days a week for the next 18 months! no vacation days.. no holidays (unless they already happen to fall on his 1 day off), NOTHING! 

After the scary consult call I decided Dh and I both are in some serious need of R&R. I mean this all has been worse than his deployments.

Anyways.. to the point..

I booked a cruise vacation for August 2017! It'll be a graduation gift for DH and a complete surprise to FX I can keep my mouth shut for the next 13 months but I am excited. It's a 7 day 6 night going to Nassau, cruise line's private island, Grand Turk, and Amber Cove Dominican Republic.

I had been eyeing it for a while but couldn't swing the $500 deposit. Well they had a promotion going on where the deposit was 50% off, you got a cabin upgrade, AND $50 onboard credit! So I was able to secure it for only $250. It doesn't have to be paid off until May 30 2017 so plenty of time to work shifts at Universal and put it towards that and siffen a little bit of what we save once we move. 

I already talked with my mom and she'll be watching Sweets for that week. He'll be 18 months and I will have spent pretty much every waking moment with him for all that time. I'm sure I'll miss him a bit but it'll be a nice break to not have to be a mommy for a week. 

So yeah. I'm already trying to think up ways of how I'm going to surprise him. I think I am going to get him a new suitcase and then pack some stuff in it like a swim suit, sun screen, etc and then also inside be our tickets/boardingpass/luggage tags. 


I only booked it yesterday and already I've had a few moments I've almost kicked myself because that $250 could have gone towards something else, but in the end, I think it'll be well worth it. 

and that is my last long post (lol at least for today)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Eeekk Flarmy! A cruise sounds amazing. Quite a ways off but it's always nice to have something special to look forward to. 

Ashley when I saw Noah's pic on fb I also though he looks much like your daughter. I'm glad you're all doing well. 

Breaking fx for you

Well AF made her arrival yesterday. First time since pax was born. I'm fighting the urge to add it to FF lol I'm awful!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley I just love Noah's little chin dimple! Such a stud already! ;) You look great.

I love everyone's responses about this thread. All so true! I am an introvert myself and tend to mostly have online friends lol. Hope we can keep this thread going for years to come :hugs:.

FLArmy a cruise sounds AMAZING! We have our yearly Disneyland vacation (so funny that we go there all the time yet still pay to stay a couple days there :laugh2:) for October. We wanted to do Disney World but figured it would be best to wait until Ellie is a little older to fly across the country! Possibly next year. FLArmy you gotta be our tour guide ;)

AFM today was DD1's last day of kindergarten! Seems like I was just posting about her first day! Woohoo for turning off the alarm :). Also went to my niece's college graduation today, she got her associates in nursing! So proud of her. Got a splitting headache now though so going to get some rest.

Hope everyone has a nice evening.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey Disney congratulations to your Neice that's awesome, awwww and switching off that alarm is amazing isn't it haha. 

Fla a cruise sounds so so amazing it's awesome you have something to look forward too :D well done for taking the plunge and booking it xx

Hopeful hehe, I let couldn't hurt to just pop it in there could it ? Tehehehehe. Af sucks though hope it's a quick easy one for you xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fmu 9 days since positive opk xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Aayla

Disney: Happy bday to your little one!!

Flarmy: oh the cruise sounds so nice. Totally worth it. 

Hopeful: I say stick it in. Nothing wrong with tracking. Especially since is the first one. Gotta make sure all is ok, right? :haha: while af sucks it is nice to get back on track. 

Amber: totally see that nice pink line!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hey Disney congratulations to your Neice that's awesome, awwww and switching off that alarm is amazing isn't it haha. (Edit, happy birthday to your munchkin xx)
> 
> Fla a cruise sounds so so amazing it's awesome you have something to look forward too :D well done for taking the plunge and booking it xx
> 
> Hopeful hehe, I let couldn't hurt to just pop it in there could it ? Tehehehehe. Af sucks though hope it's a quick easy one for you xx

 :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Quick pic 

7dpo dried
9dpo wet. 

It's too early to know what to think, tick tock tick tock. Not stressing may even wait two days to test again xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fla, cruise sounds amazing!! And score on the deal and upgrades :D We're constantly on the brink of financial chaos :haha: but I've given up worrying (too much) about it - and don't let it stop us from treating ourselves because if all does go belly up, at least we had some good times as well :D (I'm only a little bit worried that her majesty's revenue & customs have a direct debit coming out of my account tomorrow for £18,666 - such an appropriate number - and do I currently have the best part of 20k in my account. Nope! And there's wages to pay still too) Oopsie! I'm not sure what happens if it bounces. I don't even yet know if it will or if I pull off a miracle once again and get the money in there :rofl:

Amber, they're defo not getting lighter, that's for sure. Mine only got darker than that at 12dpo!

In real life, I am the epitome of a high functioning introvert and manic depressive. I combat the fact that I'm basically a total sociopath at heart by being loud, opinionated, animated, and putting on a good show. My business is retail and involves talking and being able to relate (or pretend) to anyone and everyone walking through the door, from 16-yo little girls to scary ass biker dudes (who tbf I find it much easier to talk to since at least we have bikes in common and most of them are totally lovely anyway) It's bloody exhausting and I need a lot of time on my own in silence to get my energy back - so I find it difficult to keep up with friends and like some of you said already, female friends in particular. On a high energy day, I can phone and text my bff and tag her in things on FB repeatedly, and demand that we meet up that night to DO SOMETHING because we never do anything. Then I can fall off the face of the earth for a week. Which is why groups like this are perfect - be as active as you like or drop by once in a blue moon, safe in the knowledge that whenever you post, people will read it and think of you, provide support and care. It's unusual and wonderful to find such a diverse selection of lovely ladies just being supportive and nice to each other. &#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128156;


----------



## FLArmyWife

.hopeful.one. said:


> Eeekk Flarmy! A cruise sounds amazing. Quite a ways off but it's always nice to have something special to look forward to.
> 
> Well AF made her arrival yesterday. First time since pax was born. I'm fighting the urge to add it to FF lol I'm awful!

I hope AF is nice to you.
And yes always great to have something to look forward too



Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy a cruise sounds AMAZING! We have our yearly Disneyland vacation (so funny that we go there all the time yet still pay to stay a couple days there :laugh2:) for October. We wanted to do Disney World but figured it would be best to wait until Ellie is a little older to fly across the country! Possibly next year. FLArmy you gotta be our tour guide ;)
> 
> AFM today was DD1's last day of kindergarten! Seems like I was just posting about her first day! Woohoo for turning off the alarm :). Also went to my niece's college graduation today, she got her associates in nursing! So proud of her. Got a splitting headache now though so going to get some rest.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening.

Of COURSE I'll be your tour guide! And Sweets can come to play with Ellie! And we are the same way. Every fall we Camp at Ft Wilderness and attend the halloween party. Lol we usually also stay the night on New Years.

Yay for turning off the alarm. and congrats to your niece. 
Hope the headache went away. I woke up with one.



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Fla a cruise sounds so so amazing it's awesome you have something to look forward too :D well done for taking the plunge and booking it xx

Thanks. Though there will be days over the next year I'll question why I did it, I think when it becomes time I'll be so happy I did.

:hugs: I can still see a squinter. FX you get some true answers soon


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Really nice to learn about you a bit m&s xxx

The tests they are not lighter in real life they are pink. I had the darker one at 7dpo then they went lighter but I've been peeing every 2 hours and no matter what I do my pee is like water I can't get it as dark as it was 7dpo. This morning wee was like water again but the line is lovely and pink. It's so early it could go either way I'm just going to get on with life and hope for the best now if you'll excuse me ...... I have to pee! Lol


----------



## Pato

Just wanted to say ladies ...I LOVE YOU GALS :hugs::hugs:

Flarmy that trip sounds so lovely good for you for planning ahead....

I can't say I'm an introvert per say....It takes me a while to get into people, meeting people is certainly NOT one of my hobbies but when I do get "into" you and make you a friend, you have a friend for life. I have a select few female friends, a few male friends and quite a bit of acquaintances. You ladies are my FRIENDS....I'm so involved in this aspect of your lives....all your kids are MINE, I'm aunty Pato:haha:...my DH asks how are my kids and baby mommas today:haha: And all the girls who are pregnant for me:haha: ....... Oh crap now I'm all teary


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - You may have moments of regret here an there over the next 13 months, but in the long run you will definitely not regret this cruise one bit! So excited for you and your DH. A cruise sounds great! I'd love to just go to Tennessee, but with having just bought a house and ending up having to do some remodeling and now possibly having to replace our air conditioning unit entirely PLUS finding out I'm pregnant, any trips other than to Michigan to see family are pretty much out for the foreseeable future. :haha: Oh well, what can you do. I'm perfectly happy to give up travel for a little bit so I can have a house and a baby! :)

Amber :hugs: I see those lines, dear! And they look really great for how early you are. It really is too bad we can't just know how things will turn out, right? All we can do is wait and see. Hoping for your little rainbow baby!

Ashley - that little chin dimple!! <3<3 And you look amazing!

Ditto what everyone else has said! I LOVE our group of ladies here! It sounds like we all have a lot in common, yet there's so much that we don't have in common. It's so amazing! Honestly, I've never understood the petty things women especially seems to be offended by. I definitely understand that hormones can make us do and say and think some crazy things and over-react to anything and everything, but relationships should never be destroyed by such petty things. I hope we all stick together and keep in touch for a long time to come!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay! My doctor just phoned and not only do I have the same consultant again (very pro natural birth and we're very much on the same page about birthing and inductions and such like) but she says it's ok to stay on my anxiety meds AND because it *might* affect baby's growth, I'll get extra scans to monitor that! :happydance: (obviously if it IS affecting bubs then I will come off them, like I will my anti-d closer to the time)

Off to pop a pill! Been off them waiting to hear whether it was ok and could hardly sleep for my heart pounding last night.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber you poor thing agonizing over tests :( give it a couple days, 10dpo should be darker. Everything crossed as hard as I can for you! Xxx

Flarmy everyone needs something to look forward too! You are so thoughtful and sweet to surprise DH with that! It will be nice to have some alone time with DH So romantic! Thank you for all the lovely posts :hugs:

You guys are all my friends too and I look forward to "seeing" you guys everyday :) 

Got to take my DH to a walk in clinic he's got a UTI


----------



## breakingdawn

Group :hug: !!!

Amber, you are still in the game dear and I am rooting for you all the way!!! I am about 4DPO I guess, trying not to pay attention this month.


----------



## Pato

lenorajoy said:


> FLA - You may have moments of regret here an there over the next 13 months, but in the long run you will definitely not regret this cruise one bit! So excited for you and your DH. A cruise sounds great! I'd love to just go to Tennessee, but with having just bought a house and ending up having to do some remodeling and now possibly having to replace our air conditioning unit entirely PLUS finding out I'm pregnant, any trips other than to Michigan to see family are pretty much out for the foreseeable future. :haha: Oh well, what can you do. I'm perfectly happy to give up travel for a little bit so I can have a house and a baby! :)
> 
> Amber :hugs: I see those lines, dear! And they look really great for how early you are. It really is too bad we can't just know how things will turn out, right? All we can do is wait and see. Hoping for your little rainbow baby!
> 
> Ashley - that little chin dimple!! <3<3 And you look amazing!
> 
> Ditto what everyone else has said! I LOVE our group of ladies here! It sounds like we all have a lot in common, yet there's so much that we don't have in common. It's so amazing! Honestly, I've never understood the petty things women especially seems to be offended by. I definitely understand that hormones can make us do and say and think some crazy things and over-react to anything and everything, but relationships should never be destroyed by such petty things. I hope we all stick together and keep in touch for a long time to come!

Speaking of petty hormonal women, I once had a girl dislike me just bc she admitted to me that " I look good in my black and silver and carry myself like I'm important" :shock::dohh: That was back in my 20's when I was going through what I call my 'Gothic' phase where black clothes, shoes, nail polish and yes, lipstick was my go to apparel and silver was my every accessory.


----------



## breakingdawn

Pato.. too funny. I went through a hardcore Goth phase for MANY years. I still sport my Halloween tattoos but obviously I keep it more spooky conservative for my kids. :haha: Still love all the same music! But back in the day my nickname was Baby Bat, if that told you anything. Hehehee


----------



## AugustAngel15

This group is in fact, wonderful! The support is amazing! 

Amber- Stop fretting girl! There is a second line, give it a few days. lol

FLA- I hope you feel better soon. Glad that your little ones hips are good.

Ashley- That baby! Sooooooo cute!

AFM- Oh Lord have mercy! The symptoms are getting worse by the day. Wheeeewie! My lady lumps are mountains of pain! lol. And nausea to the point of actually vomiting now. This morning, I was awakened by a bird flying around my house due to baby brain leaving a window without a screen open! So glad nobody was home (hubs was already at work) to see me screaming under my blankets, half asleep, not knowing what demon was trying to attack me. Meanwhile, my dogs were going crazy and the fat cat had gotten outside! After 45 minutes of chaos, I was able to get the dang bird back outside. What a way to wake up!


----------



## breakingdawn

People told me to stop fretting over my very faint positive pregnancy tests back in 2011. They stayed faint for a week, even after AF was due. I knew something was wrong and everyone was like "calm down you are pregnant." Sure enough, around week 8, close to week 9.. we discovered an ectopic pregnancy and by that point I had almost 3 cups of internal bleeding and I almost died. If I hadn't had surgery THAT night, the following day I could have died. While I am totally on board with not stressing, I do think it is good to be proactive with testing and keeping track since some of us have had awfully traumatic experiences. :( Please don't take any of this wrong, August, just wanted to shed some light on why some of us worry. For instance if my tests start off light and stay light, my doctor will be very concerned about another ectopic. Which terrifies me to be honest. Amber is still very early, I agree, but I definitely understand her concerns. <3


----------



## Pato

AugustAngel15 said:


> This group is in fact, wonderful! The support is amazing!
> 
> Amber- Stop fretting girl! There is a second line, give it a few days. lol
> 
> FLA- I hope you feel better soon. Glad that your little ones hips are good.
> 
> Ashley- That baby! Sooooooo cute!
> 
> AFM- Oh Lord have mercy! The symptoms are getting worse by the day. Wheeeewie! My lady lumps are mountains of pain! lol. And nausea to the point of actually vomiting now. This morning, I was awakened by a bird flying around my house due to baby brain leaving a window without a screen open! So glad nobody was home (hubs was already at work) to see me screaming under my blankets, half asleep, not knowing what demon was trying to attack me. Meanwhile, my dogs were going crazy and the fat cat had gotten outside! After 45 minutes of chaos, I was able to get the dang bird back outside. What a way to wake up!

I don't mean to laugh but :rofl: this is too funny...anyway I'm glad you're ok...



> breakingdawn wrote: Pato.. too funny. I went through a hardcore Goth phase for MANY years. I still sport my Halloween tattoos but obviously I keep it more spooky conservative for my kids. Still love all the same music! But back in the day my nickname was Baby Bat, if that told you anything. Hehehee

I can see it now breaking....the thing is, she was a lesbian and eventually asked me out.... she was intimidated by my height and gait apparently,(I wore only high heels back then and I'm 5'8".) But I never used to really talk to anyone or smile much and all the black against my complexion was intimidating... Plus I had long straight hair back then...


----------



## Pato

breakingdawn said:


> People told me to stop fretting over my very faint positive pregnancy tests back in 2011. They stayed faint for a week, even after AF was due. I knew something was wrong and everyone was like "calm down you are pregnant." Sure enough, around week 8, close to week 9.. we discovered an ectopic pregnancy and by that point I had almost 3 cups of internal bleeding and I almost died. If I hadn't had surgery THAT night, the following day I could have died. While I am totally on board with not stressing, I do think it is good to be proactive with testing and keeping track since some of us have had awfully traumatic experiences. :( Please don't take any of this wrong, August, just wanted to shed some light on why some of us worry. For instance if my tests start off light and stay light, my doctor will be very concerned about another ectopic. Which terrifies me to be honest. Amber is still very early, I agree, but I definitely understand her concerns. <3

Oh Wow....I'm so glad you caught that in time:hugs: It's great having you here with us


----------



## breakingdawn

I think it is silly how judgmental people are though... people were very critical of me in high school for how I dressed plus I was also very quiet so people thought I was a stuck up snobby Goth. I got picked on almost every day. Fun times. :(


----------



## AugustAngel15

I get it. All I'm saying is stressing out every minute of the day is not going to help baby either. I'm scared beyond belief about losing this baby but I know that stressing is not going to help. I'm not trying to be rude either.


----------



## breakingdawn

I did not think you were trying to be rude, it is just a sore spot for me when people say that I am sorry. It brings back a really traumatic and scary time of my life. I literally cried before they put me to sleep in the OR and I told the nurse I was not going to wake up. She was literally holding my hand and also trying not to cry. It was awful. And no, worrying will not change whatever will be... some of us are just scarred so it is very hard not to. :(


----------



## breakingdawn

Pato said:


> breakingdawn said:
> 
> 
> People told me to stop fretting over my very faint positive pregnancy tests back in 2011. They stayed faint for a week, even after AF was due. I knew something was wrong and everyone was like "calm down you are pregnant." Sure enough, around week 8, close to week 9.. we discovered an ectopic pregnancy and by that point I had almost 3 cups of internal bleeding and I almost died. If I hadn't had surgery THAT night, the following day I could have died. While I am totally on board with not stressing, I do think it is good to be proactive with testing and keeping track since some of us have had awfully traumatic experiences. :( Please don't take any of this wrong, August, just wanted to shed some light on why some of us worry. For instance if my tests start off light and stay light, my doctor will be very concerned about another ectopic. Which terrifies me to be honest. Amber is still very early, I agree, but I definitely understand her concerns. <3
> 
> Oh Wow....I'm so glad you caught that in time:hugs: It's great having you here with usClick to expand...

Thanks Pato! :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lol August, If you knew me you'd know I don't fret. Breaking I understand where you are coming from with that comment it's patronising but I'm not bothered so don't worry lovely. I'm going to do what I do regardless. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber.. :hug: please keep us updated. I think of you daily.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Catching up* 

Breaking I totally understand each time they put me under was traumatic too, sending big hugs.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

PHP:







AugustAngel15 said:


> I get it. All I'm saying is stressing out every minute of the day is not going to help baby either. I'm scared beyond belief about losing this baby but I know that stressing is not going to help. I'm not trying to be rude either.


When I studied midwifery I looked into the affects of stress from PTSD on women and their babies and it's a very real problem so thank you for caring enough to try to help me. I'm absolutely fine I got up peed on my stick updated you all and I've been flat out with my family all day and haven't given it a moments thought. I'm calm and I think I've already said it but what will be will be. I've got long standing friends on here who want to see my progression or lack of it's what we have all always done together so maybe my posts look like I want or need help? I don't I'm good :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Aayla

amber: that line is definitely darker. Maybe try and cut down on fluids to get less diluted pee? 

M&S: glad you get the same consultant that is on the same wavelength as you and glad you get to be on your meds. 


I used to be goth as well. I had a bf when I was 19 that introduced me to Marilyn Manson and Nine Inch Nails. I still listen to them. Although I am more into pop music but my spotify has pretty much everything. Some days I want to listen to heavy metal, some days it's Lindsey Stirling on the violin. My goth get up was a great defense mechanism. I had one time I was at the Skytrain station (similar to a subway only most of it is above ground) and these 2 guys kept creeping closer and closer to me. So I got out my make up bag and starting doing up my goth makeup. I even did the decorative swirls around my eyes. they totally backed off. :haha: 

AFM: cd 13. cm is increasing as I am getting closer and closer to O day. opk's still very negative but I don't usually have progression. I got the call back from my fertility doc and he said that I can go on any anti-depressant except Paxall. So tomorrow I see my gp and will discuss what I want. I want the one my sister is on call cipralex. She only needs the lowest dose and I hoping that works for me as well. but of course we are two different people. I won't be starting it though until after I ovulate. I just can't risk adding a new med to screw it up. I'm already nervous as it is. But my temps have been weirdly stable. usually they are up and down, not that i'm complaining. lol


----------



## breakingdawn

It is so hard for me not to worry. I have been a worrier since I was about 5 years old. I hate it. I remember sitting in kindergarten while other kids were playing and worrying about whether or not my mom made it home safely after she dropped me off. Sad. :( I am trying though, to get better. It is a long process. Thankfully DH is completely opposite and he helps when he can. But sometimes I am too much, even for him. But I am sure worrying and TTC helps none and does the exact opposite. Which is why I am trying so hard to sidetrack my mind. I am doing much better this month than last month.


----------



## breakingdawn

Aayla said:


> amber: that line is definitely darker. Maybe try and cut down on fluids to get less diluted pee?
> 
> M&S: glad you get the same consultant that is on the same wavelength as you and glad you get to be on your meds.
> 
> 
> I used to be goth as well. I had a bf when I was 19 that introduced me to Marilyn Manson and Nine Inch Nails. I still listen to them. Although I am more into pop music but my spotify has pretty much everything. Some days I want to listen to heavy metal, some days it's Lindsey Stirling on the violin. My goth get up was a great defense mechanism. I had one time I was at the Skytrain station (similar to a subway only most of it is above ground) and these 2 guys kept creeping closer and closer to me. So I got out my make up bag and starting doing up my goth makeup. I even did the decorative swirls around my eyes. they totally backed off. :haha:
> 
> AFM: cd 13. cm is increasing as I am getting closer and closer to O day. opk's still very negative but I don't usually have progression. I got the call back from my fertility doc and he said that I can go on any anti-depressant except Paxall. So tomorrow I see my gp and will discuss what I want. I want the one my sister is on call cipralex. She only needs the lowest dose and I hoping that works for me as well. but of course we are two different people. I won't be starting it though until after I ovulate. I just can't risk adding a new med to screw it up. I'm already nervous as it is. But my temps have been weirdly stable. usually they are up and down, not that i'm complaining. lol

I was also a huge NIN and MManson fan. :haha: I do not listen to them as much anymore, I have moved on to the less mainstream I guess! Hoping you catch your egg this month!! :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla 

Increasing cm is awesome news I'm glad your temps are being stable too :D good luck sorting all your meds out :) I love heavy death metal as much as Gabreille I have tattoos lots of dark clothes but also really pretty dresses sometimes I love make up I have lots then I go months not wearing any lol I can't define myself one way or another lol! 

M&s I'm glad you're getting sorted so soon it's so important xxxxx


----------



## Pato

Weird thing....I believe I'm 12 DPO today. I wasn't really temping prior to O bc I know my normal monthly range of pre O temps and didn't bother to temp past CD1 until CD 13 when I started temping to see if O was close bc I usually O btween CD 13-15 with the most usual being CD14. My temp on CD 13 was 97.9 and on CD 14 it was 98.0 and has stayed in the 98s since then. It usually peaks at about 98.6. So neither FF nor Countdown would give me crosshairs due to lack of pre O temps so I manually entered CD13 as O day making 12DPO today. Af is due tomorrow as I have an 11 day LP but a 25 day cycle, so today being 12dpo is a blessing. Anyway my 'weird' thing is, I had what felt like O pain for the past two days on my left side and had EWCM as well:saywhat: I usually have a headache the day before AF which I do not as yet have for the day and now I don't know what's going on...:shrug:


----------



## Aayla

I rarely wear make up any more. Only when I go out some place. Attached is my only tattoo, for now. Lol I have 3 more designs at min I want. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160609_094329.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Aayla

Damn it posted sideways. The bottom of the treble clef is closer to my wrist.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pato that is odd...... 

I wonder what's going on? Your temps seems like O happened..... They say anything new in the tww can be a sign :D I hope it is for you, good luck lovely. Af stay away xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Code:




Aayla said:


> I rarely wear make up any more. Only when I go out some place. Attached is my only tattoo, for now. Lol I have 3 more designs at min I want. :haha:

It's lovely xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust: pato.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Here's one of mine I also have many in the pipeline lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FLArmyWife

Busy's internet is down so she's only been able to briefly pop in on her journal but wanted to share with you ladies her post from yesterday..

"After waiting all day....again, I finally got a call with yesterdays' results.
Beta 38,954 (doubling time of 63 hours)
Progesterone 92.5
They've asked me to go in for a scan tomorrow."

So our dear busy is waiting as we speak for her scan!


----------



## Pato

Aayla said:


> amber: that line is definitely darker. Maybe try and cut down on fluids to get less diluted pee?
> 
> M&S: glad you get the same consultant that is on the same wavelength as you and glad you get to be on your meds.
> 
> 
> I used to be goth as well. I had a bf when I was 19 that introduced me to Marilyn Manson and Nine Inch Nails. I still listen to them. Although I am more into pop music but my spotify has pretty much everything. Some days I want to listen to heavy metal, some days it's Lindsey Stirling on the violin. My goth get up was a great defense mechanism. I had one time I was at the Skytrain station (similar to a subway only most of it is above ground) and these 2 guys kept creeping closer and closer to me. So I got out my make up bag and starting doing up my goth makeup. I even did the decorative swirls around my eyes. they totally backed off. :haha:

:haha: good for you. Listening to you ladies I realize my 'goth' phase was really light in comparison, I really just dressed the part to a certain extent, in that my wardrobe was...'austere' but I wasn't into the music or anything....I'm a classical music (Haydyn, Handel), Kenny G, R&B kinda girl...:dohh:


----------



## breakingdawn

Aayla, love your tattoo! Super pretty!

Pato, you do know EWCM is a well known pregnancy sign right? Also! I recently did a google search about one sided pain after ovulation and apparently the cyst that forms after O on your ovary, which is what puts out the progesterone, can cause pain. If you are still putting out progesterone (which actually lessens and goes away before AF) that is also a pregnancy sign. Not trying to get your hopes up but dang, sounds promising. This thread has been on fire with BFPs so I would not be surprised!!! FX!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Better pic maybe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## breakingdawn

Kenny B!! :haha: I love it!! OHHH!! FX for Busy!!!! Amber your tattoo is gorgeous! I have a kitty and crossbones on my back and a bat/kitty with vampire candy corn on my arm and a couple of random stars here and there. Hehe


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Busy's internet is down so she's only been able to briefly pop in on her journal but wanted to share with you ladies her post from yesterday..
> 
> "After waiting all day....again, I finally got a call with yesterdays' results.
> Beta 38,954 (doubling time of 63 hours)
> Progesterone 92.5
> They've asked me to go in for a scan tomorrow."
> 
> So our dear busy is waiting as we speak for her scan!

Thanks Flarmy


----------



## FLArmyWife

Random unrelated vent: I am SICK of the dove bridal add on the user CP page. I always go to click on a forum then the page jumps down due to the stupid ad and I end up clicking on it! Grr


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks for passing on
The message fla
Poor Busy, thinking of you sending you all my love and wishing you and bump well, I hope all is well xxxxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

These ads have been killing me lately. I click on them daily, multiple times a day, by accident. :cry:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Same re ads they are more than annoying. Grrrr. 

I wonder how muffin is.... Also wondering how Ashley and bub are getting along and if her dd is in love too :) 

I have to go for a bit again I need to make my family dinner. Much love to all xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone heard from tasha in a while? Maybe I missed a post. Also missing 5stars and muffin and all our ladies who've been quiet!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmyWife said:


> Busy's internet is down so she's only been able to briefly pop in on her journal but wanted to share with you ladies her post from yesterday..
> 
> "After waiting all day....again, I finally got a call with yesterdays' results.
> Beta 38,954 (doubling time of 63 hours)
> Progesterone 92.5
> They've asked me to go in for a scan tomorrow."
> 
> So our dear busy is waiting as we speak for her scan!

Thanks, FLA! Fx so so hard for busy!! I hope everything is perfect with the little bean. <3


----------



## Aayla

Amber: awesome tat! it's true, once you get one you want more. I just don't have the money and before I get my next one hubby wants to start on his sleeve. lol But the next one should be pretty inexpensive as it is pretty simple. 

Pato: have you heard of Lindsey Sterling? She isn't classical. She's sort of dubstep/pop violin. She's amazing. i play a bit of violin and I would just love to play like her. But i am really bad at prioritising my time. lol I did buy the sheet music for one of her songs. Dang...so complex. 

Busy: while the doubling may be slow I would think that over 38,000 in hcg is pretty good. not sure how far along you are now. at 5+5 mine was only 365. Fx the scan goes well.


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato said:


> Weird thing....I believe I'm 12 DPO today. I wasn't really temping prior to O bc I know my normal monthly range of pre O temps and didn't bother to temp past CD1 until CD 13 when I started temping to see if O was close bc I usually O btween CD 13-15 with the most usual being CD14. My temp on CD 13 was 97.9 and on CD 14 it was 98.0 and has stayed in the 98s since then. It usually peaks at about 98.6. So neither FF nor Countdown would give me crosshairs due to lack of pre O temps so I manually entered CD13 as O day making 12DPO today. Af is due tomorrow as I have an 11 day LP but a 25 day cycle, so today being 12dpo is a blessing. Anyway my 'weird' thing is, I had what felt like O pain for the past two days on my left side and had EWCM as well:saywhat: I usually have a headache the day before AF which I do not as yet have for the day and now I don't know what's going on...:shrug:

Pato, I never get o pains, but I did have pains around the same time near my left ovary! I can't remember if I still had the snot-like cm at that point or if it had already changed to creamy, but that's not very important. Praying this is your sticky bean letting you know it's there!


----------



## FLArmyWife

here's our update from busy

"Our sweet little baby is measuring 6+2 with a beautiful heartbeat. I cried as soon as I saw that little flicker. I go back next week for another scan. I do have a rather large bLeeds. But baby looks great."


pink- haven't heard from muffin though I reached out on FB. Also haven't heard from 5stars or Tasha. I did however talk with Tiebreaker. She finds it really hard to keep track here but thinks of us often. I updated her on the new babes and bfps.


----------



## Aayla

yay for busy!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

a pic of busy's scan she sent me
 



Attached Files:







busy scan.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aayla

awe. I love scan pics!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Yay for busy! So happy for her. I hope muffin is doing okay.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Please pass on, awwww busy how amazing love (hello busy's baby *waves*) so very relieved for you xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Ohh I could cry!!! Busy, so SO happy for you!! You and baby will still be in my prayers. Can't wait to see the next update!


----------



## frangi33

So relieved for busy that's awesome news, yay!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Looks like a great scan! Hoping the bleed subsides. We've had a couple ladies in here now that have bled and had perfectly healthy babies (Ashley being one of them!)

:dust:

Hi frangi, eek you're getting so close! How're you feeling?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Busy I'm so happy baby is growing with a precious little heart beat! Rest and take care of ur self mama :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmyWife said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> FLArmy a cruise sounds AMAZING! We have our yearly Disneyland vacation (so funny that we go there all the time yet still pay to stay a couple days there :laugh2:) for October. We wanted to do Disney World but figured it would be best to wait until Ellie is a little older to fly across the country! Possibly next year. FLArmy you gotta be our tour guide ;)
> 
> AFM today was DD1's last day of kindergarten! Seems like I was just posting about her first day! Woohoo for turning off the alarm :). Also went to my niece's college graduation today, she got her associates in nursing! So proud of her. Got a splitting headache now though so going to get some rest.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening.
> 
> Of COURSE I'll be your tour guide! And Sweets can come to play with Ellie! And we are the same way. Every fall we Camp at Ft Wilderness and attend the halloween party. Lol we usually also stay the night on New Years.
> 
> Yay for turning off the alarm. and congrats to your niece.
> Hope the headache went away. I woke up with one.Click to expand...

Yay :). The sheer size of WDW scares me lol. DLR is like, 1/10th the size. Will definitely be staying a week to see everything.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Wanted to jump on the tattoo train... this is my Corey Miller tattoo that is for my daughter (her birth flower is a chrysanthemum.) Now that I've got Ellie I will have to add to my garden soon :). I've seen that Feb is the Iris or Violet. I also have "Let it be" on my right wrist.
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aayla

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aayla

Alright. Things are changing in the body. Cm is changing from creamy to watery. Not quite there yet. Boobs are suddenly tingly. This is new. I have never noticed anything during O with them. 

Man would I love to O early but last cycle I had nearly 4 days of watery cm before ewcm showed up.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Amber & Disney I love your tattoos! I have been wanting one for pax and one for little love but I have no idea what I want yet. It's hard to come up with ideas. I have a double heart on my foot from when I was young and stupid. No meaning, I just wanted it :haha:


----------



## Aayla

A little test porn. So not positive but darker than any test so far. This test took forever to finish. After the 5 min it is supposed to take the dye was still running. Went to the store, took about 10 min, and came back to this.

New O symptom: emotional and cranky. If I didn't know better I would suspect af or pregnant. Lol my poor hubby.
 



Attached Files:







20160609_210423.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Aayla

Oh and pic is upside down.


----------



## Aayla

Never mind. Apparently it is right. Lol. Stupid phone.


----------



## ashleyg

I want to catch up with all of you but you ladies move so fast lol. So I'll try to type what I can remember. 

aayla - your test looks good!

Amber - :hugs: I wish I could give you a huge hug and try to ease your mind! How many dpo are you?

Busy - your scan looks great! 

All of our other ladies I hope you're doing well! I will catch up with everyone when I get home since it's easier to do on my computer rather than my phone :) 

I also wanted to say that I LOVE you ladies! I used to come on here when I was pregnant with my DD and never found a group of ladies that I connected with like I do with you all. I feel so so lucky to have met each and everyone of you! It's so neat to be friends on Facebook with most of you mamas and see the photos of your babies and to watch them grow. Especially when we were all going through the TTC journey together! You all have become like another family to me <3


----------



## ashleyg

*AFM:*
We are hopefully getting out of here tomorrow! I'm so excited to bring him home and be a family of four. We had our photographer come today to take "First 48" photos. DD got to meet her brother and actually saw him up close for the first time today. She kept patting and rubbing his hair lol and the photographer got some cute photos of her touching her brother! I'm so excited to see the rest. Recovery is going really well! I've been up and walking around the maternity ward as much as I can. The pin is about the same as it was the first time. Hopefully it continues to get better, I miss being able to really cuddle and hug my DD! Last night was a rough night though with Noah cluster feeding from 9:30pm to almost 4:30am. My nipples are sooooo incredibly sore from that. My milk is starting to come in already I'm pretty sure from that long nursing session lol they're definitely starting to feel a lot fuller and look bigger. 

And here are a few more pictures of baby Noah :baby: Sorry for the long update about me but I'm just still so in love with having him here!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashleyg

My DD touching brothers head :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ashleyg

And one of the teasers from the photo session today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aayla

Awesome photos!!

I am open to being friends on Facebook with everyone. My name is Rebecca MacTaggart. My photo is of me and hubby.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla is that a pregnancy test?? Edit: Never mind it says LH on it duh :dohh:. Hope it gets darker soon :)

Ashley he is just soooo sweet & handsome! Glad your milk is already coming in. It is stressful when it takes a couple days. Glad you're recovering well, and that pic of your DD meeting him is so sweet too :cloud9:. So happy for you, congrats again!


----------



## Aayla

Oh god I wish! Lol. No it is an opk. I am due to ovulate in about 3-5 days. Soonest is cd 17 and latest cd 19. I am just ending cd 13 as I write this.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley what an awesome update and stunning pictures Hun. I'm so glad you get to go home and yay to your milk coming in :) 
I'm glad the pain isn't too too bad for you just don't overdo it xxxx


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Aayla is that a pregnancy test?? Edit: Never mind it says LH on it duh :dohh:. Hope it gets darker soon :)
> 
> Ashley he is just soooo sweet & handsome! Glad your milk is already coming in. It is stressful when it takes a couple days. Glad you're recovering well, and that pic of your DD meeting him is so sweet too :cloud9:. So happy for you, congrats again!

Thank you Disney! I'm glad it's starting too as well...I'm just hoping this cluster feeding will end here soon. It's impossible to sleep with him trying to nurse 24/7!



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ashley what an awesome update and stunning pictures Hun. I'm so glad you get to go home and yay to your milk coming in :)
> I'm glad the pain isn't too too bad for you just don't overdo it xxxx

Thanks amber. I'm glad I get to go home soon too. I've got to confirm with my dr. But I told him when I saw him yesterday morning that I wanted to leave by Friday lol. I will definitely be taking it easy when I'm home. That's why DH is off for 5 weeks ;)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ashley I'm 10 days past positive opk and I think I ovulated the next day but I'm just going from the opk so let's say 10dpo. 
I took another test this morning still having faints.
Thank you for the hug, it's not nice having loss after loss just hope this isn't one too. Xxx

I added a pic I don't know how well it will show up, if at all, I'll upload the invert next. 

(Can I just note, this isn't me fretting or stressing -just sharing!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

ashleyg said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Aayla is that a pregnancy test?? Edit: Never mind it says LH on it duh :dohh:. Hope it gets darker soon :)
> 
> Ashley he is just soooo sweet & handsome! Glad your milk is already coming in. It is stressful when it takes a couple days. Glad you're recovering well, and that pic of your DD meeting him is so sweet too :cloud9:. So happy for you, congrats again!
> 
> Thank you Disney! I'm glad it's starting too as well...I'm just hoping this cluster feeding will end here soon. It's impossible to sleep with him trying to nurse 24/7!
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ashley what an awesome update and stunning pictures Hun. I'm so glad you get to go home and yay to your milk coming in :)
> I'm glad the pain isn't too too bad for you just don't overdo it xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks amber. I'm glad I get to go home soon too. I've got to confirm with my dr. But I told him when I saw him yesterday morning that I wanted to leave by Friday lol. I will definitely be taking it easy when I'm home. That's why DH is off for 5 weeks ;)Click to expand...

Ahh wow I'm so happy you have dh home for five weeks that's amazing, proper time for your new family of 4 to bond and work everything out and a lovely amount of time for you to heal and have endless cups of tea made for you while nursing hehe. 
I went home really early the second time too so I get how you are feeling :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Amber are you going to get your levels checked? I think that would be the best way to find out what's going on


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I honestly don't think they'd take me seriously Ashley I'm not even due on my period yet. If this carries on beyond 4 weeks pregnant I will see if my doctor will do that yes xx


----------



## ashleyg

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ahh wow I'm so happy you have dh home for five weeks that's amazing, proper time for your new family of 4 to bond and work everything out and a lovely amount of time for you to heal and have endless cups of tea made for you while nursing hehe.
> I went home really early the second time too so I get how you are feeling :hugs::hugs:

I know I'm glad he has so much time here with us. It will be so helpful. Haha I will be asking him to bring me snacks and juice while I nurse. I did that with my daughter :haha: Poor guy! But really he has been so helpful doing everything I normally do and obviously can't do since I'm in the hospital. He's been amazing 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> I honestly don't think they'd take me seriously Ashley I'm not even due on my period yet. If this carries on beyond 4 weeks pregnant I will see if my doctor will do that yes xx

They should take you seriously! You have lines on all of your tests I definitely think they should be okay with doing a draw. I hope that you can get it figured out:hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwww Ashley I'm so glad to hear it :D 

The doctors in the U.K. really don't do anything until you're at least late for your period love. I'm ok with waiting I'm not bothered it will go one way or the other. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&s I'd love to see your pee stick progression (are you still peeing on things? Lol) :D also how are you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- I suggest coming either early October or Early November. Take DD1 out of school for it type thing. It's a little cooler and less crowded at the time! :) and I have no problem helping you navigate it all!

ashley- adorable photos. glad you're healing well and hope you get to go home soon

Amber- I see it :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Ashley, absolutely gorgeous photos!! I'm glad you get to go home soon so you can enjoy being a family of 4! Hopefully Noah will stop the cluster feeding so you can get some rest, though! :haha:

Amber, it looks to me as though today's test is darker than yesterday's. Or is it just my eyes?

Beautiful tattoos, ladies!! <3

AFM: I think I may have pregnancy eczema...on my face!:dohh: Last Saturday night my face itched and I noticed after I'd been scratching it a bump appeared. I've been sure not to scratch it since. I assumed it was a bug bite, and the next morning there was definitely a bump that kind of looked like a blister. I put some melaleuca (tea tree) oil on it as it has anti-bacterial properties and does a great job of stopping the itching and kept an eye on it. I applied the oil in the morning before applying makeup and before bed at night. Over the next few days I noticed it looked more like a rash and, though I hadn't really spent much time outside as it had been so hot, I wondered if maybe my face had come into contact with a plant it didn't like? Now that it's been almost a full week I'm thinking it looks similar to eczema and of course googled it and apparently pregnancy eczema is a thing. It hasn't improved at all and gets very red when it's irritated.
I have also had a very twitchy eyelid and I've read that both of these things can be helped by a vitamin D supplement (and therefore caused by a vitamin D deficiency?). I started my prenatal vitamins this morning, so I'm hoping both things will start to improve. I only hadn't started them before today because I only had a few doses left of the multivitamins I'd been taking. I'd originally planned on seeing my doctor in person by now and getting a prescription for prenatals (I figured they'd be better than over the counter), but I was sent directly to a lab for the blood draw and once I found out I wouldn't have my first appointment until the 29th I ordered some on Amazon. I really hope they'll do the trick because twitchy eyes and itchy faces are no fun!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ashley! He's precious :D

Busy - so happy for you. I nearly cried when I saw the scan picture.

Amber - the bottom one out of those is definitely darker than the rest.

Tattoos!! My favourite subject. I'm not sure how well these will upload but I will attach some of my collection haha. Then I'll go back on my phone and span the thread with pee sticks from this morning - I've ran out now so I think this is the last of it :)

(Back, inside of bicep, outside of same arm, left thigh, right elbow 'ditch' - spot the theme haha)
 



Attached Files:







10616587_690600187689352_2576007018767256924_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









1460995_651859354875261_1758778467_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5









1902758_655359201191943_430179776_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









10380748_721014294626433_6887454748619935526_n.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 5









11196262_807468156002554_7315729219970230461_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

The back of my left calf and my feets. The toes were freshly tattooed and it's a cover-up (my feet aren't usually that dirty :winkwink: )
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 108.5 KB
Views: 3









feet.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lenorajoy

OH! And I'd love to see you all on Facebook! I'm pretty sure I've lowered my security settings and you'll be able to find me on Facebook to add me. My name is Katie McClung and I _think_ my profile picture is my husband and I? I don't even know. :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aayla I tried to find you on Facebook but there's a few Rebecca McTaggarts..


----------



## lenorajoy

Holy cow! I didn't realize there could be so many Katie McClungs. Nobody can even figure out how to pronounce my last name, but I'm the one that has Kathleen Silva in parentheses after my name (assuming you can see that). My hubby is wearing a grey striped shirt and I'm wearing pale blue lace if that helps.


----------



## ashleyg

I added you ladies on Facebook Aayla, Lenora & M&s. Let me know if you got my request so I know i added the right people lol


----------



## ashleyg

Lenora I think I added the wrong one. I can't find the picture you described:( Maybe if you look me up it'll be easier? Lol. I'm Ashley Gardner and my profile pic is one of my maternity photos


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yep, got it Ashley!


----------



## ashleyg

Yay! :)


----------



## lenorajoy

Alright, I'm now friends with Ashley, so if anyone wants to add me you should be able to find me in Ashley's friends list. I have no idea why I can't be found. I checked my settings and I don't see anything making it so people can't find me, so :shrug:. I signed out and tried to find myself and couldn't, so it's not just you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Friday ladies. Hope you all have a wonderful day and weekend


----------



## breakingdawn

Noah has some hair doesn't he!? :haha: Too cute!!!

Amber, they look like they are getting darker to me?? You could have caught it right at the beginning of implantation. I am sure you know sometimes the doubling is slow in the beginning. Still holding out lots of hope for you girl! 

Aayla, your test is getting there!! FX for you.

Lenora, bummer about the eczema. That is no fun.

Loving everyone's tattoo pics! I will get un lazy and add mine soon. Since I have no test porn. :haha:

Only 5DPO here and tumble weeds. I did wake up this morning with some light cramps and back pain which is a little early, but not totally unheard of me for. AF is not due until not this Tuesday but NEXT Tuesday. So I highly doubt it is related to AF. I could have just slept funny. Still have sore bbs, usually that goes away after O but stranger things have happened.

Hope everyone is doing good today!! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey, thanks everyone yes it's deffo a bit darker today. Going to test again in Monday now. Hope everyone has an amazing weekend. Sending you all my love xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Breaking good luck my lovely xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Happy Friday to you too Fla I hope you have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber.. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lenorajoy

Happy Friday!! 

So I'm not sure who one person is that added me on Facebook. :haha:

I can't find you Aayla, but I played around with my settings and now a google search for my name on Facebook shows me in the results, so hopefully you all can find me now!


----------



## Pato

lenorajoy said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> So I'm not sure who one person is that added me on Facebook. :haha:
> 
> I can't find you Aayla, but I played around with my settings and now a google search for my name on Facebook shows me in the results, so hopefully you all can find me now!

That would be me... i think


----------



## Pato

Hi lovelies, hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## lenorajoy

Ohh it's apparently someone I've met before based on mutual friends. I just happened to get the request at the same time as you guys!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry, I promised test porn then disappeared!

13dpo (dry) vs 15dpo (not properly dry yet)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

And it's official - the digi says so!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'll make it easier for you guys: *poof*

I'll remove the link sometime today so add me so I know it's you guys!


----------



## Aayla

Added you all that gave names!! 

Amber: I couldn't see the lines but for how high end our computer is I see stuff better on my phone and will look a bit later. 

M&S great progression!! and amazing tattoos!! 

Breaking: inching ever forward through the tww! How soon are you going to test

Lenora: that sucks about the eczema. try Aveeno's cream specifically for eczema. it's amazing. 

AFM: CD 14. testing opk's 3 x a day now. have my doc appt this afternoon to get my anti-depressant script. Won't be taking until after my O time. just in case. Now flying off to work! Have a good ladies!! or night rather. lol


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm not testing early this time around. Mostly because my DD's second birthday party is next weekend so I don't want to be pouting about a silly test. I'm going to test after her party, the eve of Father's Day. Oddly enough my DD was born in Father's Day. We will see how lucky it is this year. So, testing not this Saturday but next Saturday.


----------



## lenorajoy

M&S - Nice lines!!! And that digi! :yipee:

Disney - Why didn't I think of that? :rofl: Added you!

Aayla - A coworker suggested I try that out just a little bit ago! Will definitely have to get some, thanks!!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks for all the support ladies!

I've read through, but it's way too much to comment on atm.
Will try and start fresh from here on


----------



## FLArmyWife

looks good M&S


----------



## AugustAngel15

Amber- I could tell right away it was darker. I think I chose the wrong word when I said "fret". Hoping this one is super sticky!

I did add some of you on Facebook. Mine is https://www.facebook.com/bekki.hanson


----------



## breakingdawn

Lines are looking great M&S! :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&S those are some beautiful lines my love yaaaay and a digi too how amazing :) 

August, no hard feelings. I'm giving testing a break for a couple of days I may test Sunday morning. I'm unsure where it's going to go but hoping for the same thing :) thanks xx

Aayla good luck catching that eggy when it decides to pop :) xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I did dip 3 ics earlier -I always dip 2 or 3 as some have damage from those silica packets and don't develop properly- 

I've dipped them once a day and never got anything on them not even a shadow. Tonight's had shadows so I inverted it and see something on them.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

X

Posting because I've been asked to share if I pee on anything lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber, you know we love some test porn around here. Post all day if you want! :haha: Yours are way more exciting than mine are going to be I am sure!!! I need my excitement from somewhere. Hehehe


----------



## lenorajoy

EEEEEE Amber!! Yes, show us everything you pee on! Unless it's not a pregnancy test... You don't have to show us other things you've peed on.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lol Lenora, so.... No pictures of my loo then? Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Only if it's very exciting!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Lenora :haha:

I see the lines on the inverted ICs!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I see the lines too. :D Whoop! Meanwhile my A/C is not cooling off well and I am having hot flashes. :cry:


----------



## AugustAngel15

It is like 85 here and I'm dying! lol!


----------



## lenorajoy

It's about 80 here and headed up to the 90s for the weekend and our AC still isn't working as far as I know. Fx it's fixed when I get home!


----------



## breakingdawn

It is 92 right now. If it was acceptable to walk around nude in our community I would. I am not even going to lie.


----------



## AugustAngel15

:hissy:Oh Lord I knoooooooow! We are supposed to be in the 90's tomorrow too. I'm not ready for this!!!!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Our weather has been lovely the last couple of weeks. Sadly it broke today and back to normal early June Scottish temperatures - 13'c / 55 fahrenheit. I had to put the heating on at the shop :growlmad:

I would gladly swap, any takers? &#128526;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## AugustAngel15

M&S+Bump said:


> Our weather has been lovely the last couple of weeks. Sadly it broke today and back to normal early June Scottish temperatures - 13'c / 55 fahrenheit. I had to put the heating on at the shop :growlmad:
> 
> I would gladly swap, any takers? &#128526;&#9728;&#65039;

I would take 55 any day!


----------



## breakingdawn

So, I know I am late to the party but you can see a little bit of my tattoo in this photo. I need to find a better one! But you can see the vampire candy corn. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11038387_10204286018607487_523030589491547773_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AugustAngel15

Bahahaha Breaking. I was just telling my staff today that I wish is was socially acceptable to be without a bra. My bbs are so swollen and painful and then we have to add in swamp tits. wheeeeew!


----------



## frangi33

Wow ladies sounds like its v warm! Ive been struggling with the 24'c lol ive not slept well all week but then we dont have ac 

Aayla and lenora and m&s and ashley Ive sent you a friend request I'm Kerry

Disney thanks for asking I'm doing absolutely fine 

Ashley my heart melts at that photo of your dd and noah. Its just so adorable! 

Lenora sorry to hear of the eczema hopefully it will clear up quickly soon 

M&s just wow at all those tattoos! And the test progress looks great

Busy how are you doing? 

Afm: Yesterday I had my long awaited phsio appointment to help with my spd. I was expecting to just get a support belt given in a group session but I had a private session with a physiotherapist for an hour. 

Guess what ladies, she fixed me!

Turns out due to my ligaments being loose in pregnancy my right hip had been popping out and my muscles has frozen around it to protect me. All that tightness was pulling my pubic bone apart and causing the agony. She managed to unsieze my hip and put everything back into alignment and taught me a load of tips to help prevent the viscious cycle and to stop me waddling like a duck lol. So far so good Ive felt amazing today and no red hot poker pains!!! I only wish id told my midwife sooner so I could have saved my self a lot of pain months ago.


----------



## AugustAngel15

frangi33 said:


> Wow ladies sounds like its v warm! Ive been struggling with the 24'c lol ive not slept well all week but then we dont have ac
> 
> Aayla and lenora and m&s and ashley Ive sent you a friend request I'm Kerry
> 
> Disney thanks for asking I'm doing absolutely fine
> 
> Ashley my heart melts at that photo of your dd and noah. Its just so adorable!
> 
> Lenora sorry to hear of the eczema hopefully it will clear up quickly soon
> 
> M&s just wow at all those tattoos! And the test progress looks great
> 
> Busy how are you doing?
> 
> Afm: Yesterday I had my long awaited phsio appointment to help with my spd. I was expecting to just get a support belt given in a group session but I had a private session with a physiotherapist for an hour.
> 
> Guess what ladies, she fixed me!
> 
> Turns out due to my ligaments being loose in pregnancy my right hip had been popping out and my muscles has frozen around it to protect me. All that tightness was pulling my pubic bone apart and causing the agony. She managed to unsieze my hip and put everything back into alignment and taught me a load of tips to help prevent the viscious cycle and to stop me waddling like a duck lol. So far so good Ive felt amazing today and no red hot poker pains!!! I only wish id told my midwife sooner so I could have saved my self a lot of pain months ago.


That sounds terrible! I'm glad you are fixed now!


----------



## lenorajoy

I second what August said! That sounds terrible, I'm so glad you've been fixed! I was about to ask who added me on FB. :haha::hi:


----------



## FLArmyWife

So glad you're feeling better Frangi!


----------



## Disneymom1129

M&S I love your "Death before Decaf" tattoo :laugh2:. 

Frangi that sounds awful, but glad the dr was able to "fix" you. 

Summer is early here, too. We got in the high 90's the past week, but today is the high 80's which is pretty manageable. I keep the a/c on because of Ellie so I don't notice it much


----------



## AugustAngel15

This is WI. I will take my snow over anything! If I can't have my snow, it should stay 70 all the time.


----------



## lenorajoy

:haha: I pretty much feel the same way, August! I'm originally from northern Michigan and I seem to be the only one that misses the snow! I absolutely love it! I do like having all 4 seasons, but the summers here are typically considerably hotter than the ones I'm used to in Michigan. I'm used to summers in the high 70s for the most part. I say that, but I've lived in Ohio for over 10 years. :haha:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Upper or lower northern Michigan?


----------



## lenorajoy

:haha: I should have known to specify as I'm asked that all the time when I say northern Michigan. I grew up in the northeastern lower peninsula, about 1.5 hours from the Mackinaw bridge that connects to the UP. :D


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yes. You should have known better. LOL!!!! I go to the UP frequently. It's beautiful up there!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Frangi I'm glad you're better now, that sounds awful. 

Oh you all complaining about the heat need to come visit me in AZ lol it's been staying around 115 the past week! It's awful. I can't complain too much though, I love winters here :) 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!

On Monday we go to Pax's 4m checkup. If we can get some good vibes to keep him helmet free I'd appreciate it. It's too hot here for that nonsense! Not to mention they're crazy expensive.


----------



## Aayla

Ovulation: When John Oliver talking about 50 Shades of Grey and how he wants to be in the sequel turns you on and you are sort of into the idea.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Frer this morning, negative. So tired of loss. X


----------



## Aayla

oh Amber. I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'll be fine Aayla but thanks love. Maybe next time eh. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I think we may give ttc a miss for this month as my tww will be in Portugal and I don't want to even think about testing or if I can have a cocktail or not ect. So I'm out for next cycle too. X


----------



## Aayla

nothing wrong with sitting one cycle out. Enjoy yourself in Portugal, relax, drink, eat..lay on a beach...have sex not on a schedule. :haha:


----------



## frangi33

Amber did i miss something? Did af get you?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fran frer is negative and yes I'm spotting and cramping. X


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: amber

hopeful- can I ask why you think he might need a helmet? FX he doesn't!


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber... :cry: :hugs: I am sorry girl. Thinking of you today.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a FABULOUS weekend to all our ladies

ashley, pink, corn- hope you ladies are adjusting well

hopeful, tasha, disney, tie- hope all your little ones are doing well as are your families

frangi, ccoast, mrs MB, august, lenora, M&S, lil miss, busy- hope your little beans are all snuggling in and developing well

pato and amber- :hugs: may AF swiftly move on

Sorry if I missed anyone

aayla, breaking- hope you catch the eggy

muffin, 5stars- thinking of you ladies and missing you


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you FLA, I hope you have a nice weekend as well. DD#2 is struck with a stomach bug AGAIN and her recital is tonight. Ugh. Prayers appreciated.


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber :hugs: Enjoy your trip to Portugal doing whatever you like! That sounds amazing. I'm Portuguese on my dad's side of my family (I might be about 25% Portuguese as it was my great grandparents or maybe my great greats that moved from Portugal to CA), so I've always wanted to visit someday. I'm also heavily Scottish and Irish and some English and German, so I pretty much need to just travel all of Europe. :haha: Hope you have an amazing time, lovely!

Breaking - Hope your daughter gets to feeling better! Stomach bugs are no fun!


----------



## breakingdawn

I am about over this rotating stomach bug issue going around our house for almost a month now. :( Sigh.


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> Yes. You should have known better. LOL!!!! I go to the UP frequently. It's beautiful up there!

I've only ever been to the UP driving through to Canada, but it is so beautiful up there! You should catch a ferry to Mackinac Island sometime! It's gorgeous up there! There are no cars allowed on the island, just bikes, horses, and walking. And they have great fudge and pizza and tons of things to do. So much fun!


----------



## breakingdawn

AFM, Not feeling much hope ladies! 6DPO and no abnormal symptoms, everything pretty much feels normal and usual for this time. Sigh. I've known all 3 times I was pregnant, even with the ectopic, before I tested. There was always one or two symptoms out of place or missing. This month, same ol' same ol'. Good news is I have my annual with my obgyn at the end of the month so maybe we can discuss things. Not looking forward to month #5 though.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oh Amber. I'm so sorry. 

Breaking- I hope your little feels better!


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking I hope you don't have to go for month 5. Things felt pretty normal for me at some point during the tww around that time, so I'm hoping you're working on a baby in there and things have just calmed a bit. :hugs: and fx!


----------



## breakingdawn

Which CM is normal before AF? Clear/watery or a bit more EWCM? Seems like I've been having almost ovulation like CM today, little odd but could be normal I guess.


----------



## AugustAngel15

breakingdawn said:


> Which CM is normal before AF? Clear/watery or a bit more EWCM? Seems like I've been having almost ovulation like CM today, little odd but could be normal I guess.

I started with EWCM at about 6-8dpo and now it's creamy and very abundant.


----------



## breakingdawn

Interesting.. I'm about 6dpo now. It's not a lot but definitely not clear like it was yesterday.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I usually didn't have the EWCM after I dropped an egg. It was a huge thing for me to see a big booger like glob of EWCM after I o'd. That lasted for about 5 days and then I went to very creamy and so much I have to wear a pant liner. TMI. lol


----------



## Aayla

My cm goes watery/creamy before af. I wasn't tracking cm on my bfp cycle so I have no idea what it was for that.


----------



## breakingdawn

It is definitely not a lot.. but noticeable nonetheless. AF is still a good 9 days away.


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking I didn't have tons like most women seem to have when they get their BFP. You said yours isn't clear anymore. Does it have color or is it just cloudy? Btw, mine was around the same time.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Flarmy at the 2m checkup we were told if his head didn't look better by 4m we'd have to take him to get head scans and most likely be fitted for a helmet. He favors one side (the right) and it's flat now. He's been going to the chiropractor since that appointment and we encourage him to keep it on the left as much as possible. It's improved but I'm not a dr so I have no idea if we'll have to take him for a head scan or not.


----------



## breakingdawn

Not to be TMI but I see cloudy stuff in the toilet after I potty. :X Otherwise I would say it has a white tint mixed in, a little thicker than my normal clear CM.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Breaking I never have much cm at all BUT the cycles when I was pregnant I had a bunch after O


----------



## Aayla

Breaking: sounds like it would be classified as creamy. Does it feel like lotion or look like lotion when you touch it?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hopeful - fx then that it is better and doesn't need a helmet


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking... My pee is still cloudy and was for a good portion of the tww. I've read a lot of other ladies always have that when pregnant and only when pregnant. It's their first sign. :D Can't wait for Father's Day!


----------



## lenorajoy

Hopeful, I hope he doesn't need a helmet! That would be terrible in the summer.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber :hugs: thinking of you

Hopeful I hope Paxton can be helmet free! I never knew about helmets until recently


----------



## ashleyg

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I hate to just pop in and run but I wanted to share this picture of my DD giving Noah a kiss :baby: I'll try to catch up with everyone when I can! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FLArmyWife

adorable Ashley!


----------



## Aayla

Awesome pic!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hey ladies - how is everyone? Just got back from recital and my girls did really well. I spoke too soon on the cramps by the way. Although they are very odd cramps. Very brief and random but a bit sharp. Not getting my hopes up though. I feel like I'm getting sick too. :(


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hopeful it would be a bummer for him to have to wear a helmet during summer but I've seen those things work wonders on a couple of my friends' babies! 

Ashley that pic is sooo sweet, print it and frame it <3. Is she adjusting well so far?

Breaking and Aayla :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aayla

Breaking: sounds promising. 

My body is so weird. I don't understand why I am experiencing pms. I'm worried that I am not going to ovulate. I still have up to 4 days to go but already we aren't doing it to schedule. Hubby had insomnia today. So 2 days have gone by with nothing. Ugh.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks corn xxxx

Ashley, stunning picture xxx

Disney I hope it doesn't come to him needin a helmet love xxx

Cycle day 1 for me. Not ttc this month and next month is probably going to be out of whack due to me taking northisterone on holiday as af is due the second week and id like to put her off at least half the week :) so we aren't really ttc for a while now. Emotionally it's all too much. Xx


----------



## Aayla

Amber: sorry for it being cd 1. I can totally understand you delaying af next cycle. Af on holidays sucks. But I doubt it will mess stuff up too much. I don't know what that med does exactly. But even if it does delay O you could just ntnp when you get back and see how things go. But of course all dependant on how you feel. I think holidays are a good thing. A time to recharge, reconnect and renew.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Aayla, I've been really scared with this short pregnancy. It's followed a very classic miscarriage pattern for me with the tests so I knew it was coming, however last year with my blighted ovum the miscarriage actually happened in Portugal on my holiday it was so scary and I was totally alone. I tried so hard to not let it spoil my kids holiday and they obviously had no idea -anyway I was afraid it was history repeating itself and that it would happen while I was away and alone again hence the testing daily to try and make a plan for if it all went wrong again like the blighted ovum. So yeah we won't try this month as I'll be in my last week of tww and first week of af while there. After the year we've had including my poor children we deserve this worry free break that I've been and will continue to be paying off for a few months. 

The northisterone just delays the lining of your womb being shed by dumping large amounts of progesterone into my body then I stop taking it 2-4 days later it drops and sheds :) 

I'm going to chase my appointment with the fertility clinic next week too, to find out a) if I'm still on a waiting list
b) when they can see me
Then the plan is to get specific testing done because I do have PCOS and I wonder if things can be done to help me.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

In other and less depressing news (lol)

I'm about to take my ASD daughter to a dance class tailored to children with additional needs. She really wants to do something like this and I'm so excited for her :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I hope ur daughter enjoys her dance classes that's awesome! Portugal must be amazing, I hope your family has a wonderful time there! Xxx

Ashely beautiful picture! :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

amber- I hope your daughter loves the dance class and you DEFINITELY deserve a good holiday


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ashley, so precious! How is DD taking to him?

Amber - Portugal sounds beautiful. My dad goes there a lot, I've never been, only ever Spain. I hope your girl enjoyed her class! :hugs:

Hopeful - oh, fx he doesn't need a helmet - though I guess if he does need it then at least the issue will be fixed and it's not for too long..

AFM - wandered over to first tri and promptly got my face bitten off. Won't be doing THAT again... It looked depressing anyway. I know how to cope with morning sickness, I don't worry if my boobs stop hurting and I can't offer any advice or experience for bleeding etc so nothing over there for me since my input on mental health issues during pregnancy was unwanted...


----------



## AugustAngel15

m+s- I wandered over there about two days ago and I agree, it does look depressing. I didn't even bother posting because everything seemed so negative and I'm doing a pretty darn good job of being upbeat about this pregnancy after the miscarriage. I'm not going to worry myself into having a m/c.

Let's stay here where everyone is so supportive and optimistic!


----------



## breakingdawn

Amber - sorry about CD1 :hug: I hope the dance class goes awesome, it sounds great! :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Amber I'm so sorry about :witch: coming. I hope your vaca helps get your mind off of it. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

My body is playing tricks. :( So, last night after recital I was really exhausted.. went to the bathroom and could have sworn I saw brown tinged CM after I wiped but was so tired I quickly threw it in the toilet and immediately my mind was like NOOOOO why did you do that! Why didn't you inspect it?? :haha: Wiped again, nothing. So odd. So then of course I have a dream all about implantation bleeding, woke up, thought it was real and was about to tell you ladies here. Then remembered I was dreaming. In my dream I saw it a few times, not just once.

Ontop of everything else I now have a horrible summer cold. I feel awful. Most of the odd cramps/twinges seem to be gone. Just another month probably!


----------



## AugustAngel15

breakingdawn said:


> My body is playing tricks. :( So, last night after recital I was really exhausted.. went to the bathroom and could have sworn I saw brown tinged CM after I wiped but was so tired I quickly threw it in the toilet and immediately my mind was like NOOOOO why did you do that! Why didn't you inspect it?? :haha: Wiped again, nothing. So odd. So then of course I have a dream all about implantation bleeding, woke up, thought it was real and was about to tell you ladies here. Then remembered I was dreaming. In my dream I saw it a few times, not just once.
> 
> Ontop of everything else I now have a horrible summer cold. I feel awful. Most of the odd cramps/twinges seem to be gone. Just another month probably!

How many DPO are you?


----------



## breakingdawn

6 or 7DPO today, I don't temp but ovulation was definitely CD13 or 14 based on my OPKs and general symptoms. If it happened on CD14 it was very early that morning.


----------



## AugustAngel15

breakingdawn said:


> 6 or 7DPO today, I don't temp but ovulation was definitely CD13 or 14 based on my OPKs and general symptoms. If it happened on CD14 it was very early that morning.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks girl.. trying hard not to read into anything. But it is tough. You know? Still hoping to hold out testing until this coming Saturday after my DD's birthday party. I should be 12/13DPO then.


----------



## AugustAngel15

breakingdawn said:


> Thanks girl.. trying hard not to read into anything. But it is tough. You know? Still hoping to hold out testing until this coming Saturday after my DD's birthday party. I should be 12/13DPO then.

I agree. It took me awhile to find the strength to not be disappointed every time. The first couple times I got my period after I mc'd, they were awful. Meanwhile, I'm 27 so everyone else is getting pregnant easily. I did start to go to counseling to help me through it. I think that is how I became so optimistic while waiting. This last month, we probably dtd less than any other month. We were soooooo busy! But, the weekend I conceived was memorial day weekend and we went to my family's cabin for the weekend. This was the first month we did not schedule our bding. So, I had finally relaxed and quit worrying, and BOOM! BFP. 

I know it is hard to not worry. Honestly I do believe it was the counseling that helped me chill.


----------



## breakingdawn

I definitely need a more chill attitude.. and I would like to be more relaxed in July, if it comes to that. I think what gets me so stressed is knowing I have one tube and that any given month it could be all for nothing if I ovulate from my bad side, you know? Sometimes it just gets really tiring and stressful worrying about it all. :(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats Ashley!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Breaking- You have us here for support!


----------



## breakingdawn

I know - and I greatly appreciate it


----------



## busytulip

Amber :hugs: I hope your DD enjoyed her dance class

breaking I hope that things aren't too hot and you're able to keep cool and that the stomach bug is well on it's way out. FX'd this is your month, you've been having some great symptoms :dust:

tasha-your avatar is perfect. she is so scrummy!

Frangi I'm so glad that physio was helpful! Will you need to return regularly or just when things feel off again?

hopeful I'm sending as many good vibes and prayers as are necessary for good news regarding Pax.

Ashley your pictures are all so beautiful

Aayla hope you've got/get a well-timed BD in

Oh no M&S that is awful, I'm sorry that it didn't go well on the first tri boards. Have you had a chance to pop on to the Pregnancy group board? You may have a lot better luck there. I'm still friends with loads of ladies from my DD's birth month group.

August I'm running a PAL thread for Jan/Feb rainbows. The ladies are all very lovely. You should join us.

muffin thinking of you luv and praying for you and your friends. <3

Never mean to leave anyone out. Hope you're all having a great weekend.

I've been up all night with a sicky toddler. We're currently watching Winnie the Pooh


----------



## frangi33

Oh no sorry to hear that amber. I hope your daughter had fun? 

Ashley those photos are heart melting keep them coming! 

I agree ladies the 1st tri section is certainly depressing and full of worry. 

Hey busy, Ive been given a number to call should i need help on an sos basis but with so little time left they thought it pointless to try and schedule another appointment. Hows your toddler doing? Winnie the pooh is a life saver, we spent a kot of time with bubble guppies when my dd had chicken pox and couldnt sleep.


----------



## Aayla

did something crazy. Signed up for a 10k! I have done this particular 10k before 2 years ago but I was also 50 lbs lighter and way more fit than I am. So I now have 19 weeks to train for it. I walked/ran the last one so i would like to run this one most of the way. 

i got the email about this year's event and it was just a slap in the face at how far I let myself go and how I realized that 1) I need a goal to work towards that is beyond the scale 2) I can't keep putting fitness stuff like this off because "I might be pregnant" when I do it. yep. I could be 5 months pregnant when I do this. But who cares? I could walk it and it can take me 3 hours but it doesn't matter. I want to complete it again. and if I start training now then there shouldn't be a reason why I couldn't do this while pregnant.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thinking of our friends in and around Orlando or any of you that have family or friends there or God forbid are one of the victims family or friends. Praying for souls lost to such a senseless crime and the families.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thankyou busy, that was weeks ago now. Here's a recent :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 13


----------



## busytulip

Aww tasha she is delightful! <3

frangi I'm glad you've got a number just in case things slip out again (FX'd that all is well until the end)

Aayla you know I'll be here cheering you on dear!

J has been sleeping a lot through the day, which I think is good and hope it's helping her body get rid of whatever is ailing her. She hasn't been sick in several hours. Loads of comfort nursing, I don't mind the extra cuddles though.

Amber it is awful news. There has also been info released that a suspect was arrested in California who had also planned on carrying out mass violence at the LA Pride parade. It's unthinkable...the amount of hate one must carry in order to pull something like that off.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

It's horrific. Keep safe everyone xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla said:


> did something crazy. Signed up for a 10k! I have done this particular 10k before 2 years ago but I was also 50 lbs lighter and way more fit than I am. So I now have 19 weeks to train for it. I walked/ran the last one so i would like to run this one most of the way.
> 
> i got the email about this year's event and it was just a slap in the face at how far I let myself go and how I realized that 1) I need a goal to work towards that is beyond the scale 2) I can't keep putting fitness stuff like this off because "I might be pregnant" when I do it. yep. I could be 5 months pregnant when I do this. But who cares? I could walk it and it can take me 3 hours but it doesn't matter. I want to complete it again. and if I start training now then there shouldn't be a reason why I couldn't do this while pregnant.

That's great!! I walked a 5k a couple years ago and was dying :haha:


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thinking of our friends in and around Orlando or any of you that have family or friends there or God forbid are one of the victims family or friends. Praying for souls lost to such a senseless crime and the families.

:( it's just awful. I just can't wrap my head around it. The worst in US history. 


oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Thankyou busy, that was weeks ago now. Here's a recent :)

Oh she is just adorable Tasha! Hope you and the fam are well! :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'll try to read when I can. A co-worker of mine is one of the victims of today's early morning shooting


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy: I'm sorry for your loss. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Disneymom1129

So sorry to hear that FLArmy :cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry flarmy, such an awful tragedy. :nope:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fla, that's horrific I'm so so sorry. So senseless and hateful I can't even.... Sending love xxx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, Fla.

I can't even, as the kids say.

People have the capacity for such evil, it's terrifying.


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA I'm so sorry for your loss. I can never understand people that do such horrible things. 

Aayla - Well done taking the leap and signing up for that 10K! I've done a few 5Ks and those are tough! I'm not brave enough to go for a 10K.


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLA- I'm so sorry for your loss! What happened is just terrible!

Aayla- GO YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy that's awful, what a terrifying experience for those people. Something has to be done about these shootings, so much senseless violence. 

Aalya good for you signing up for a 10k! You are brave!


----------



## FLArmyWife

have a fab week ladies


----------



## breakingdawn

FLA - I am very sorry for your loss. :( I am really tired of the hatred and violence today. So senseless. 

Aayla, awesome about the 10k sign up. I break a sweat just thinking about a 10k. :haha:

So, I had a panic moment this morning. So weird but last night I was googling "a cold and 7DPO" and I came across a thread in this forum. As I read on I realized it was me who created the thread on my old username back in 2011. How crazy is that? As I was reading, I realized that was the pregnancy of my ectopic. So of course now I am worried about another ectopic again. Even though my bad tube is gone, there is a risk of new scar tissue to the left tube from the previous ectopic + surgery and internal bleeding. Sigh. This is going to be a long week.


----------



## breakingdawn

How scary is this? This is my old post I randomly found while searching colds and 7DPO... this month I have had the exact same thing. A cold and light pains going from left to right sides. I am terrified now. UGH
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-06-13 at 9.34.51 AM.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cornfieldland

Breaking try not to panic, I don't know about colds and bfps. But you said in your post you had a cold when you got pregnant with ur daughter so that was a successful outcome. You are going to drive yourself sick with worry :( I understand the worry as I had a very tramatic mc, but try not to over annualize every detail because so many symptoms are the same for bfps and bfns. If you do get a bfp I'm sure this time you will get early bloods and a scan to make sure baby is in the right place and growing. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

I seriously almost had a full blown panic attack. I'm just so scared of losing my last tube. :cry: But I know I'll have much earlier prevention this time. I need Saturday to get here so I can test. Although with my ectopic I didn't get a BFP until AF was a day or two late. I need some Xanax.


----------



## lenorajoy

Breaking, I know I can't take your worry away, but I wish I could. Colds seem to be quite common in early pregnancy, and you said you had one with your daughter, so I'd say it's a great sign for you. I didn't experience it, but so many get a cold every time they're pregnant. The chances are so, so remote that this cold means you have another ectopic pregnancy compared to the chances it means you have a perfectly healthy one. :hugs: Hang in there, girl. Come on Saturday!! Hoping you have some things to keep you extra busy this week.


----------



## AugustAngel15

WOOOOOO! Just found out my job has 6 weeks paid maternity leave!


----------



## lenorajoy

Nice August! Mine doesn't have maternity leave per se, which is unfortunate, but I'm grateful I at least get partial pay through insurance for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Can I start a fun game? 

It's a healthy game to acknowledge each others hardships but then also share 5x as many things we have to be happy for, thankful for, grateful for? :D 

If this is just silly tell me. I just think with so much negativity in the world or our personal lives it could be a great way to inject some positivity into our thoughts and our group? :)

Anyone want to play? 
Start with your negative area if you want to or leave it out, then post your 5 things then finally post what you admire about another group member xx
Title your answers "5 times happier" :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

1. I have an amazing job that I love! I'm a supervisor at a group home for AODA induced dementia.

2. My mammaw (grandma) is still alive after a long fight with pneumonia.

3. I will be going hunting in Wyoming in October with the majority of my family that also hunts. This will most likely be my grandpa's last year.

4. I have an amazing husband who also came with an amazing family.

5. I'm thankful for all you girls and the love an support you offer each other.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ok no one else might play so hey I'll put myself out there. 

I've added one extra rule we must all say something we admire about another group member. 

1) My negative post is that I'm grieving and it's made my depression bad. 

2) 5 happy thoughts 

Im thankful I have children who are happy and healthy.
I'm happy I am in a loving marriage.
Im happy I have a have family who love me.
I'm excited that I am going on holiday soon.
I'm happy that I am going to have a niece or nephew this year.

3) about someone else. 

Fla, I admire your spirit I love how you haven't given up on your group no matter what life has thrown at you and that you always have time for others. :hugs:

That's it :).


----------



## Aayla

I love this idea amber!!

Sad thought: I am mad at myself for gaining so much weight over the last year because it means having to lose twice as much if IVF has to happen. 

Happy thoughts:

1) I am grateful for my hubby who stands by me and is my rock and came into my life when I was in peril and needed someone to lift me out of hell. He is my angel. 

2) I am grateful for my family who has supported me through my darkest days no matter how much grief I have given them. 

3) I am grateful for my best friend. He is my second soul mate. 

4) I am grateful I found this site. It has helped me through my grief and it helped knowing I was not alone. 

5) I am thankful for my job. 

A member I admire:

Amber this is you. You are so strong and you are still here and still have hope. I don't know if I would be as stron as you if I went through the same thing.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

You have wonderful things to be thankful and happy for ladies. Your happiness has made me smile xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great about the 6wk mat leave August!! But should be more! It just isn't enough :( but every bit helps!


----------



## Cornfieldland

*Five Times Happier*

1, Negative, I struggle daily with negative thoughts and depression, constantly beating myself up about everything I do and don't do. My weight, money, kids, blah blah. 


Five happy thoughts

1. My husband is my best friend and the best man I could ever ask for. He loves me and supports me no matter what and is so patient and loving to my 2 boys and now ours together. He was worth moving all the way to Canada from Hawaii haha!

2. I grateful to have this perfect little chunk of a baby in my late thirties after my losses. He's such a blessing and joy!

3. I'm grateful to have this first year off work paid and be able to enjoy Mateo without financial burden.

4. I have an amazing family that love me dearly no matter what and my parents are making the expensive trip to come and see me this August. Love them to bits!

5. I am grateful for many things, but I love my two older boys who have been through a divorce and a move to a different country but continue to thrive and be loving and sweet to me no matter what!

I admire a lot of you girls on here so it's hard to pick just one!

But *Pato*, I admire you, you have been through extereme family hardships and suffered unimaginable loss, yet here you are month after month cheering others on. Being kind and thoughtful, always congratulating and commenting positive thoughts to others, even though you are having a hard time. You are courageous and strong, loving and kind, always empathic. :hugs:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Beautiful corn. I'm loving getting to know you all a little better through this xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Five Times Happier

The bad:

1. Everyone knows this one... wait for it... Negative Nancy! :haha: 


Five happy thoughts

1. I have two miracle children that I am grateful for every day so if #3 does not happen I can totally be at peace with that.

2. I have a husband who is a "Positive Paulie" to balance out my Negative Nancy. :rofl:

3. We are going to the beach in July with plans to move there in the very near future! :D

4. I do not have many friends IRL because I am a bit of a hermit. But the few I do have, are very supportive. I am grateful for them.

5. I have the cutest dog ever who is my furry BFF and always makes me smile no matter how sad I am. <3

I admire all of you for very different reasons. Your strength, courage, positivity, compassion, and understanding. It would be impossible for me to just pick one person. I appreciate each and every one of you for putting up with my negativity and sometimes just whiney posts. I hope all of you know I am here for you, if it is ever needed. Thank you


----------



## Disneymom1129

Such a great game Amber :). I will definitely participate when I'm off work!


----------



## Pato

Cornfieldland said:


> *Five Times Happier*
> 
> 1, Negative, I struggle daily with negative thoughts and depression, constantly beating myself up about everything I do and don't do. My weight, money, kids, blah blah.
> 
> 
> Five happy thoughts
> 
> 1. My husband is my best friend and the best man I could ever ask for. He loves me and supports me no matter what and is so patient and loving to my 2 boys and now ours together. He was worth moving all the way to Canada from Hawaii haha!
> 
> 2. I grateful to have this perfect little chunk of a baby in my late thirties after my losses. He's such a blessing and joy!
> 
> 3. I'm grateful to have this first year off work paid and be able to enjoy Mateo without financial burden.
> 
> 4. I have an amazing family that love me dearly no matter what and my parents are making the expensive trip to come and see me this August. Love them to bits!
> 
> 5. I am grateful for many things, but I love my two older boys who have been through a divorce and a move to a different country but continue to thrive and be loving and sweet to me no matter what!
> 
> I admire a lot of you girls on here so it's hard to pick just one!
> 
> But *Pato*, I admire you, you have been through extereme family hardships and suffered unimaginable loss, yet here you are month after month cheering others on. Being kind and thoughtful, always congratulating and commenting positive thoughts to others, even though you are having a hard time. You are courageous and strong, loving and kind, always empathic. :hugs:

Awww maaaannn:cry::cry::cry::sad2:


----------



## pinkpassion

My negative: 
Hard recovery and hormones making everything look/feel harder scarier. 

5 positives 

1.) I'm alive and healthy and I am capable of doing anything physically and mentally and emotionally I set my mind to (even if I don't)

2.) I have an amazing husband who has stayed with me through my darkest days, even if we both have our own issues to work through we always come out stronger and more in love .

3.) I have 2 beautiful and amazing little girls. It brings me to my knees in tears and gratitude when I think about how precious and what miracles they are. I will be forever thankful I have been given the opportunity to be their mom!

4.) I have God in my heart and in my life and although my thoughts and actions don't always reflect it I try to serve him with all I am. I have hope in my future. 

5.) I get to stay home with my babies while my husband works hard to make ends meet. I should really show him more thanks!!!

I have so many more things to be thankful for. I am thankful for this game to bring me back to reality and put everything back into perspective!!!

I admire busytulip, although I don't tell her enough, I'm thankful for her continued encouragement no matter what she is going through herself. She's been through so much and yet here she is. And she's so busy and she takes care of her family with strength and beauty that I can't even imagine. I love reading her journal and hearing about her children and family and how she keeps everyone together!!! Xoxo


----------



## pinkpassion

Here is a link to my birth photos : https://www.kandlphoto.com/elizabeths-birth-story-kingwood-texas-birth-photographer/

:)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm bawling here, such amazing and wonderful things we all have to be thankful for including the support of other people in this group. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Pato

*5 x HAPPIER
THE BAD:*
You all know my story: Lost my 3 yr old to cancer and probably will never recover from it. The pain I will take to my grave....

*THE AWESOME:*

I'm grateful for life and even though it has it's ups and downs, God gives me the strength to push forward every day.

I'm grateful for my DH who although he bares the same battle scars as I do, is there for me no matter what and puts me above himself.

I'm grateful for my faith and the freedom to live my faith in every aspect of my life. I'm by no means perfect and I make A LOT of mistakes, but God hasn't discarded me and one day I'll make Him pleased....

I'm so very grateful for my friends and family who are a tower of support and a source of strength, stability, confidence and sometimes correction..AND yes, I do include you wonderful ladies here, you guys are my FRIENDS and you all know things about me no one else knows IRL:hugs:

I'm grateful for the freedom I have in my country, for now....sometimes we take things like this for granted, but there are so many in this world running for their lives, or have bombs dropping outside their homes, if they even have homes. Freedom where I can go to the doctor bc I'm unwell. Or have help conceiving, good medical care, clean water and food...

*MY ADMIRED PERSON:*

https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/leighnaras/BNB/5514e8b1-94e5-4f75-acb5-29ea5808bc55.jpg


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Oh pink! It's captured so beautifully you must be thrilled. The one with your a reaching out to touch your baby just about finished me off. Stunning pink. Xxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Beautiful Pato, so beautiful. I know I've said I'm sorry for your loss before but I can't read about your little girl and not mention her and express just how sorry I am she died. Sending you all my love and praying for strength for you and dh xxxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Pato -- :hug:

Gorgeous pictures Pink!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm bawling over here at my desk after reading all of your posts! Thank you for suggesting this Amber! I'll definitely be posting mine later tonight after work. And I can't wait to see those pics pink!! I'd go seek them out now on my phone, but I'm already crying and I'm afraid I'd have some very concerned coworkers if I pulled those up right now. :haha: Love you all!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Here is a link to my birth photos : https://www.kandlphoto.com/elizabeths-birth-story-kingwood-texas-birth-photographer/
> 
> :)

:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## Aayla

Beautiful photos pink. You are so young!! I feel like the old timer here. lol 

Pato: I had no idea about your loss, my heart aches. 

I'm having a hard time being on the internet today. It sickens me of how many people have been posting happiness over Orlando. 

and then I read that Gordon Ramsey's wife miscarried at 5 months. I broke down in tears. Just too much loss.


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Here is a link to my birth photos : https://www.kandlphoto.com/elizabeths-birth-story-kingwood-texas-birth-photographer/
> 
> :)

Aaaand now I'm crying. Those are just beautiful <3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Love the photos pink! <3


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lilmiss haven't seen you for so long. I see you are carrying your rainbow I'm so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Aayla said:


> Beautiful photos pink. You are so young!! I feel like the old timer here. lol

Haha, well actually I'll be 30 in just 2 months but I look very young :haha: thank you though I do take that as a compliment:)


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies I'm absolutely in love with the pics!!!! She captured the magic and emotion so beautifully!!! <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink those gave me chills, so emotional and beautiful! Such a treasure :) 

Pato :hugs: love all the things you are grateful for!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I am so in love with those photos. They're stunning <3 

Today was Paxton's 4m checkup. He's doing great. 12lbs 13oz & 24.75in tall and finally in a good spot on the charts. But as we kind of thought he's been referred to a head specialist. We go there tomorrow for an evaluation & imaging.


----------



## Disneymom1129

You look great for your age Pink! I wish I could have hired a birth photographer for Ellie's birth. Although I'm sure I might have scared them out of the room with all the "noise" I was making :blush: :laugh2:. 

My SO got some good ones with my camera so I am happy I at least have those. :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Good job Paxton! I loved the pic on fb, he's getting chunky :). Let us know how the appt goes for his head.

Ellie's 4m appt is a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: 30...so young...lol I am 38. Thankfully I don't look it. But I am pretty sure I have some white hairs starting to come through. But they could also be blonde. Not too sure. :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

1) Negative: I need to really manage my finances better. The pay cut with taking 12 weeks of maternity leave really F'd things up to be blunt. Slowly working on getting things back to normal. My credit is soooo screwed in the meantime though. 

2) 5 happy thoughts 

- I am beyond thankful and grateful for my two beautiful daughters. After my first I never thought I would want another one because I loved her so much, how could I ever love another child as much as I do her? Well what they say is definitely true, your heart expands and makes room. And the love that my first has for her little sister is truly special and melts my heart to watch. 
- My family is (and always has been) very supportive and loving. We never fight 
- My SO getting this new job, which will help us out financially tremendously. The past couple Christmases was so depressing barely being able to get anyone anything. The fridge and cupboards were always bare. I'm over this paycheck to paycheck business. 
- My job. I've got a very cool and chill boss who is understanding of me needing to work from home.
- My roof is going to be finished this week!! :happydance: 

3) about someone else. 

I feel like I need to address all my ladies, because choosing one is impossible. It's not about favorites to me. Every single one of you are simply awesome, and I appreciate and love every one of you! All of our journeys are so different yet at the same time very similar. I grieve along with you when you suffer a loss, and I celebrate when a new fab baby is born. And I'll always be here to cheer you on in the in-between. We've had a lot of members come and go for their own reasons, but the ones who have stuck around are fabulous. There are times where I consider leaving, like I feel like my time is done here, but there are just too many of you that I care about on a personal level and I just have to make sure you guys are doing well and if you guys have gotten your bfps :laugh2:. 

With that, hope everyone has a nice evening! My DD1 has her first swim lesson.


----------



## ashleyg

Amber I love this idea!

*Negative:* I need to learn to just go with the flow instead of trying to be OCD and control everything. I have two kids now and I have to learn to just "go with it". I'm sure it'll make me less stressed!

*Happy things:*

1. My two beautiful kids. I look at both of them and can't believe I got so lucky to have been blessed with them in my life. I always wanted to be a mom, I was never career minded so being able to stay home with them is all I could ask for 

2. My amazing hubby. He has been so amazing and helpful with taking care of the house and our DD while I was in the hospital and even when I got home he's been making sure I've been resting and taking care of the baby while he does everything else. 

3. My dad. After losing my mom he's pretty much the only family I have. He's been here to support me and my family whenever we need it and I'm lucky that I can say I have a father like that. 

4. DH is getting moved to a new position at work that will hopefully help him grow in his career

5. I'm so happy that I'm able to be a stay at home mommy. I love being able to watch them grow. 

*About someone else*
All of you ladies are amazing. I don't think I could pick just one of you. I've come on here to complain, vent, celebrate, lend support, be supported, and all of you have always been there for all of it. Everyone has something that makes them strong and i admire everyone of you and your stories. You ladies have seriously become like a group of (online) sisters to me! I know that I can always come on here and talk to you all about anything and everything without judgement. When I first posted in this group it was just to talk about TTC, I never thought that I would have gotten so close to all of you! You're all amazing and I'm lucky to have met all of you wonderful women <3


----------



## ashleyg

Noah had his first appointment with our pediatrician today. He is 5 days old and is only 1oz away from his birth weight! Dr said that normally most babies aren't back to their starting weight until they're around 2 weeks. I have a little piggy on my hands :haha: Hope everyone is having a good start to their week!


----------



## ashleyg

And pink, omg your photos are gorgeous!! 

Hopeful - yay! That's great he's doing well. He's such a cutie pie. 

Disney - that's awesome your roof is finally finished! Glad they decided to actually get it done lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Finally on the computer to do this now :)

Negative: I still have a lot of guilt about my failed breastfeeding attempt and now I am feeling guilty that Pax will likely be in a DOC band... I let things get to me way too easily :(

Happy things:

1. My SON! I still can't believe that I get to keep him forever, he's such a blessing.

2. I have the best husband ever. He is seriously so supportive. I would completely fall apart without him. 

3. We have a house! We had been working towards getting a home of our own for YEARS and it's so nice to know that we have finally made that a reality. 

4. My family. My mama is always helping out. She watches Paxton when we can't (which has happened twice but still) and she's always there when I need her. Same can be said for my dad. I am lucky to have them. 

5. This one might be a bit stupid in comparison but I'm happy that I'm working towards becoming healthier. Hubs and I have been working out together and eating healthier and it feels great! 


What can I possibly say about you all!? We have been through so much together. I find it amazing that we are all so different and yet we all care so much for one another. I have no idea what I would do without this group. <3 There's no way I can pick just one, every single one of you is amazing.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ok, here goes:

The negative? I've to pick just one? Ok, I will cheat - I'm sad that my brain is in meltdown and cannot currently distinguish between totally trivial niggles and real sadness. For example, I sat in the supermarket car park last night and cried because it suddenly hit me that this would be my mum's fourth grandchild and she'll never get to meet this one either. And then at home I cried because I can't decide whether I want the Galaxy S7 Edge enough to make the jump to Android after several years as a dedicated Apple fan-girl. I went from Blackberry to Apple and have never had Android devices. My main concern? I'm worried the Android version of Candy Crush seems to be different to mine and I'm scared of losing progress and/or features (I am the Candy Crush queen) Both of these last night were the same level of 'absolute unconquerable disaster' :wacko:

Things I'm grateful for:

My ever understanding husband who holds me and strokes my head as I bawl my eyes out about Candy Crush. I came down this morning to find lots of tabs open on the computer where he's been researching iPads so I can transfer my games if I get a new phone. 

My babies - how can I be sad when I have a two year old in a princess dress climbing into my lap to tell me she 'lubs you mummy' and the five year old and three year old are seriously discussing the pros and cons of different Lego films on Netflix.

My business - even though it's stressful being the one ultimately responsible, and when bills are due and wages need paid and it's been slow, or I've spent all the money on sparkly things.. But it pays the bills and lets me pick my own hours and has afforded us a lifestyle we'd otherwise have to work two proper full time 'career' jobs for all because I was a bit ahead of my time and addicted to eBay before it was mainstream.

My extended family - what I'm lacking in blood relatives, my husband more than makes up for - our 80 day time guests for the wedding, I had seven relatives, there was one table for joint friends and the rest were the closest representatives of clan McIlduff - immediate family only! At night time the cousins, aunties etc turned up and you couldn't move in the room for relatives. Everyone lives within a 20 mile radius and nobody locks their doors - you could turn up at 2am and be guaranteed a sofa to sleep on and a cup of tea, no matter what. Oldest SIL is my surrogate mother, she comes twice a week to nanny the kids and clean my house. BIL cuts our grass when he's in the area doing gardening.

And - my new coffee machine is being delivered today :D I saved £100 on it buying from Amazon instead of the shop and it uses real milk instead of pods. You can even just froth milk by itself. And there's 25 different kinds of coffee. And the pods are recyclable. It's a big upgrade on my previous one and I'm excited (now watch me go off coffee as soon as MS hits...)

I couldn't possibly pick just one of you - there's so many of you going through incredibly difficult circumstances but still always here and giving support to others and being so kind and loving. Everybody has been so welcoming to this slightly unhinged, self-centred creature who gate-crashed your thread a year after it began and refused to leave, and I love you all :hugs:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Pato- I did not know about your loss. My heart aches for you.

Pink- Those photos are amazing!!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Is anyone in our group testing soon or is everyone pregnant now but me? :haha: 

8/9DPO today... Testing Saturday evening. Nothing new or fun to report although I gagged using mouthwash this morning and almost swallowed it. That was exciting. But I've had a bad cold so reading into nothing!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

breakingdawn said:


> Is anyone in our group testing soon or is everyone pregnant now but me? :haha:
> 
> 8/9DPO today... Testing Saturday evening. Nothing new or fun to report although I gagged using mouthwash this morning and almost swallowed it. That was exciting. But I've had a bad cold so reading into nothing!

*is everyone pregnant now but me?*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 19


----------



## breakingdawn

I guess I could have looked on the front page eh? :blush:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thank you all so much for playing the 5x better game it was so awesome to gain knowledge about each of our struggles and read the beautiful positive things you all have in your lives, keep em coming :) xx


----------



## breakingdawn

8 ladies left standing... FX to all of you. Anyone else testing this weekend?


----------



## ashleyg

Yeesh. I forgot how tired having a newborn makes you :nope:

Hope everyone is having a great day so far!! :flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

*Negative:*
Financially things have been a bit tighter than I would like lately.

*Positives!*
1. I have a relationship with God, who has always been there for me and provided my every need. I couldn't even begin to tell in this post all He's done for me, but exactly when I really needed him, he brought me my husband. In that alone, God really saved me from so much heartache and failure.

2. My wonderful husband works hard to take care of us and will be an awesome father to our baby! I'm so looking forward to a new adventure with him.

3. I have such a great family, both those I'm related to by blood and by marriage. They're always there for me (and DH) to help, listen, cry, host hilarious game nights, and binge watch movies. It's always been interesting and I wouldn't trade them for anything. The only thing I can say is that I wish they all lived closer, but it does give us excuses to travel!

4. All things considered, I've always had pretty decent health. I've been blessed with a good gene pool, though I've always struggled with my weight. I've had non-blood relatives that have battled cancer, but my family history has been free of any major life-or-death health concerns. I know how huge this is because there's only so much you can do yourself. So much is left up to genetics. 

5. DH and I have started to eat healthier again now that we have our kitchen back! Takeout definitely gets old after a bit and it makes me feel terrible! I plan to start exercising again now that things aren't such chaos at home with things boxed up everywhere and construction going on, plus I seem to be doing better most days energy-wise than I was a couple of weeks ago. I always feel so much better when I can eat right and exercise, even if the scale doesn't always reflect my efforts. I definitely have to blame some of that on me! I love sweets! :haha:

*This Fab Family:*
I hope you all know how truly thankful I am to be here with you guys.
Amber, I cannot get over how positive and loving you are despite all you have been through. In the midst of your grief, you come here to comfort and uplift others. <3
Pato, I didn't know what had happened to your daughter. :hugs:I had noticed the ticker in your signature, but it didn't feel right to ask. I'm so SO sorry for your loss, dear. :cry: I hope you get that rainbow baby very soon.
FLA, you're the reason we're all here to begin with. You're going through so much in your own personal life, yet you come here to check on everyone on a regular basis. 
I don't have time to go through each and every member, but know that I appreciate and admire each and every spunky, kind-hearted, beautiful, inspiring Negative Nancy (breaking:haha:) one of you! <3<3<3


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato said:


> *5 x HAPPIER
> THE BAD:*
> You all know my story: Lost my 3 yr old to cancer and probably will never recover from it. The pain I will take to my grave....
> 
> *THE AWESOME:*
> 
> I'm grateful for life and even though it has it's ups and downs, God gives me the strength to push forward every day.
> 
> I'm grateful for my DH who although he bares the same battle scars as I do, is there for me no matter what and puts me above himself.
> 
> I'm grateful for my faith and the freedom to live my faith in every aspect of my life. I'm by no means perfect and I make A LOT of mistakes, but *God hasn't discarded me and one day I'll make Him pleased....*
> 
> I'm so very grateful for my friends and family who are a tower of support and a source of strength, stability, confidence and sometimes correction..AND yes, I do include you wonderful ladies here, you guys are my FRIENDS and you all know things about me no one else knows IRL:hugs:
> 
> I'm grateful for the freedom I have in my country, for now....sometimes we take things like this for granted, but there are so many in this world running for their lives, or have bombs dropping outside their homes, if they even have homes. Freedom where I can go to the doctor bc I'm unwell. Or have help conceiving, good medical care, clean water and food...
> 
> *MY ADMIRED PERSON:*
> 
> https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/leighnaras/BNB/5514e8b1-94e5-4f75-acb5-29ea5808bc55.jpg

Pato, God will never discard you. He loves you regardless of mistakes, and trust me... You've pleased Him more than you know. <3 :hugs:


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> *5 x HAPPIER
> THE BAD:*
> You all know my story: Lost my 3 yr old to cancer and probably will never recover from it. The pain I will take to my grave....
> 
> *THE AWESOME:*
> 
> I'm grateful for life and even though it has it's ups and downs, God gives me the strength to push forward every day.
> 
> I'm grateful for my DH who although he bares the same battle scars as I do, is there for me no matter what and puts me above himself.
> 
> I'm grateful for my faith and the freedom to live my faith in every aspect of my life. I'm by no means perfect and I make A LOT of mistakes, but *God hasn't discarded me and one day I'll make Him pleased....*
> 
> I'm so very grateful for my friends and family who are a tower of support and a source of strength, stability, confidence and sometimes correction..AND yes, I do include you wonderful ladies here, you guys are my FRIENDS and you all know things about me no one else knows IRL:hugs:
> 
> I'm grateful for the freedom I have in my country, for now....sometimes we take things like this for granted, but there are so many in this world running for their lives, or have bombs dropping outside their homes, if they even have homes. Freedom where I can go to the doctor bc I'm unwell. Or have help conceiving, good medical care, clean water and food...
> 
> *MY ADMIRED PERSON:*
> 
> https://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/leighnaras/BNB/5514e8b1-94e5-4f75-acb5-29ea5808bc55.jpg
> 
> Pato, God will never discard you. He loves you regardless of mistakes, and trust me... You've pleased Him more than you know. <3 :hugs:Click to expand...



Oh ladies! You got these hormones running high! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## breakingdawn

I promise there is more to me than just a Negative Nancy, although it does not seem like it here because I guess this is where I go to vent about the things I cannot vent about with everyone else but almost no one knows we are TTC. :cry: I am going to try to think before I post though and at least add one positive thing for every not so positive post!


----------



## AugustAngel15

That is a good goal.


----------



## M&S+Bump

FFS I'm crying again reading all this.. :cry:

Damn hormones turning me into a total sap!

PS - I ordered the Samsung phone. And my new coffee machine is the BUSINESS! I can't believe the difference from my old Dolce Gusto..


----------



## lenorajoy

breakingdawn said:


> I promise there is more to me than just a Negative Nancy, although it does not seem like it here because I guess this is where I go to vent about the things I cannot vent about with everyone else but almost no one knows we are TTC. :cry: I am going to try to think before I post though and at least add one positive thing for every not so positive post!

Breaking, think of it as a pet name! There's definitely way more to you than just Negative Nancy, I was just teasing (light-heartedly, not in a cruel way) as you call yourself Negative Nancy. If this is your only place to vent and your only alternative is to internalize it, let it out! It's okay, girl, we all have our things. And we all love each other anyway. :kiss:

That is a good goal for all of us to have, though! I'm so glad Amber started this.


----------



## lenorajoy

M&S+Bump said:


> FFS I'm crying again reading all this.. :cry:
> 
> Damn hormones turning me into a total sap!
> 
> PS - I ordered the Samsung phone. And my new coffee machine is the BUSINESS! I can't believe the difference from my old Dolce Gusto..

We can blame the hormones at this point, right? :haha: I've caught myself crying over some pretty unreasonable things recently. Not ugly crying (yet), but definitely crying.

I hope you like your Samsung and don't regret the switch! I can't stand Android OS. It's basically Windows OS at this point with a few differences. It looks so much like it even. If I remember right, Windows bought a huge part of Android, so that explains it. I don't want to be all ANDROID SUCKS as you might end up liking it! But I've known a few people that have switched over the last year and they've all hated their new phones. I don't think they've gotten top of the line new phones, though, so that could make all of the difference. Would you have the option to switch back if you can't stand it, or are you stuck with the phone either way?

I'm glad you're loving your new coffee machine! It sounds awesome! I'm not a coffee drinker, but I love new toys and fancy drinks. :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I know you weren't trying to be mean. Trust me, I know I earn my title. I would love to be a Positive Polly! :haha: Maybe one day.... :) Change is hard so I'll do one step at a time.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> M&S+Bump said:
> 
> 
> FFS I'm crying again reading all this.. :cry:
> 
> Damn hormones turning me into a total sap!
> 
> PS - I ordered the Samsung phone. And my new coffee machine is the BUSINESS! I can't believe the difference from my old Dolce Gusto..
> 
> We can blame the hormones at this point, right? :haha: I've caught myself crying over some pretty unreasonable things recently. Not ugly crying (yet), but definitely crying.
> 
> I hope you like your Samsung and don't regret the switch! I can't stand Android OS. It's basically Windows OS at this point with a few differences. It looks so much like it even. If I remember right, Windows bought a huge part of Android, so that explains it. I don't want to be all ANDROID SUCKS as you might end up liking it! But I've known a few people that have switched over the last year and they've all hated their new phones. I don't think they've gotten top of the line new phones, though, so that could make all of the difference. Would you have the option to switch back if you can't stand it, or are you stuck with the phone either way?
> 
> I'm glad you're loving your new coffee machine! It sounds awesome! I'm not a coffee drinker, but I love new toys and fancy drinks. :haha:Click to expand...


I ugly cried the other day because I couldn't poop. I also ugly cried after my dh's bday dinner and he said "you already gave me the best present ever". BAHHHHHH! LOL!!!! He's not good with mooshy gooshy stuff so that really set me off.


----------



## Aayla

We have a ride called Fly Over Canada. So cool. It used to be an Imax theatre. So you are belted in and it moves out and your feet are dangling and the whole room is a giant screen and you are tilting this way and that as you "fly" over Canada and see the sights. I started tearing up over how beautiful my country was and how proud I am to be Canadian. Few days after that I was losing my shit over the movie London Has Fallen. My mind and body was reacting like it was real news footage. 

My hubby looks over and asked "are you crying?!!" I laughed and said "shut up, i'm hormonal."


----------



## Disneymom1129

August, I think I've cried a time or two about not being able to poop either :rofl:.


----------



## Cornfieldland

The poo cry is real ;)


----------



## Aayla

cd 18: getting totally disheartened with my opk's. still very negative. no hint of anything rising. I'm starting to think that I'm not going to ovulate. I still have to wait until cd 20 for that temp. Assuming i will ovulate on my regular day cd 19. I hate this waiting and not knowing.


----------



## AugustAngel15

But good news gals, I pooped yesterday. hahaha:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla sorry about the negative OPKs. That is so frustrating. Is there a chance that maybe you missed your surge?

August, poop days are great days :laugh2:


----------



## breakingdawn

Aayla -- sorry you are having a rough time with the OPKs. :( I know that is frustrating.

I am sick. AGAIN. I thought I was getting better yesterday, nope. Back to the sore throat and hot one minute cold the next. Ontop of that it feels like I have some sort of UTI or yeast infection? Yeah TMI sorry about that. Stick a fork in me... I am done!


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla I'm sorry they're not cooperating with you :growlmad:


----------



## Aayla

I didn't likely miss it as I am testing 3 times a day and have been for the last few days. usually around 10am-12pm, 3pm-5pm and 7pm-9pm. It depends on when I first started and how long I can hold it for. 

the last time i got a positive opk was my last ovulatory cycle and it happened on the day I ovulated ( CD 19). 

the only confirmation I will get will be my temp. Still 2 more sleeps


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aayla said:


> I didn't likely miss it as I am testing 3 times a day and have been for the last few days. usually around 10am-12pm, 3pm-5pm and 7pm-9pm. It depends on when I first started and how long I can hold it for.
> 
> the last time i got a positive opk was my last ovulatory cycle and it happened on the day I ovulated ( CD 19).
> 
> the only confirmation I will get will be my temp. Still 2 more sleeps

:dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry ladies I'm reading just not in a place to post. I'll try to be around but sending hugs and :dust: all around


----------



## breakingdawn

Thinking of you FLA and your friend.. <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy :hugs:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aayla I'm rooting for you tootse! I don't know much about opks because I always just temped but I hope your body starts behaving soon. 

August congrats on the poop :haha: now there's a great sentence!! 

Flarmy still thinking of you Hun, you've got a lot on your plate. 

It's official, Paxton needs a helmet :nope: they took some measurements and based on his numbers he's in the "severe" category. I never would have guessed it but that's what they said. Anyway because of his severe status insurance will cover it. Thank goodness for that. The dr also gave me contact info for a place that wraps the helmet with a decal for free too. Not happy that he needs it but I know it'll be worth it for him and at least we can make it pretty.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Such a bummer he needs a helmet but glad insurance covers it, and that he'll get a sweet decal for it. I've seen some pretty cute ones out there! Did they say how long he'll need to wear it for?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Hopeful- keep optimistic! It id for the best.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> Such a bummer he needs a helmet but glad insurance covers it, and that he'll get a sweet decal for it. I've seen some pretty cute ones out there! Did they say how long he'll need to wear it for?

They said in his case probably between 4-6 months. So he'll be out of it before his 1st birthday which is good. He'll have to wear it 23 hours out of the day. Hopefully his poor head won't sweat too crazy bad.


----------



## Aayla

arg. Last opk done for today and very negative. I only have one left which I will be using tomorrow evening. But I don't feel very good about this. Just have to rely on temping now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, hopeful, silver linings and all that, at least it's covered by insurance. And the few months will pass by in the blink of an eye :)

Fla - :hugs:

Aayla, I totally gave up on opks mid-way through each cycle - the only time I ever got a positive was the very first time I peed on one, the day they arrived, in first cycle ttc this time. CD30!! &#128563; The times after that, I either ran out or got bored way before ov time and stopped using them. I ov'd CD20 the last two times I know of. Long, irregular cycles suck.

Lenora - I have my current phone to fall back on if I don't like the new one. I better like the new one though - I bought it outright because my contract isn't up til after Christmas (when I decide I need something I need it yesterday - this is an unfortunately expensive shopping spree, usually I just buy baby clothes or shoes which is a little cheaper than electronic gadgets - last time this happened I bought five pairs of Doc Marten's boots over the course of two days til the compulsion burned itself out) although this is still cheaper than the time I saw a pram in a baby magazine in the really unstable post-partum days when Joe was about three months old. I hated his pram and it took me four hours of solid phoning and searching but I found a place in London that was both getting stock in the next few weeks and willing to send one to me. Sold out Missoni Bugaboos don't come cheap :cry: to be fair I've never bought another pram since, it will be going on to its fourth occupant come February. I should just lock my credit cards in the safe at work - the one only the shop manager has the combination for...

The hormonal crying is definitely a problem. I was nearly crying this morning when Nat was crying because he doesn't feel well and Joe was letting him pick a film because he was crying, to try and make him feel better. It was so cute. I was also inconsolable because Ella took her bunny wabbit blanket out on Saturday and left it somewhere and DH says I've not to try and hunt it down or buy another one. She has asked for it twice and been pretty easily appeased with her 'giaff' blankie instead, but I can't stand the thought that she is missing bunny and can't have it. :cry: wth is happening to me?!


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA :hugs: Thinking of you.

Hopeful - sorry your little one needs a helmet, but at least it's covered by insurance and it will get him where he needs to be. Yay for the free decal! 

Aayla - sorry you're not getting your positive opks! I hope your surge is just later this month and you'll ovulate and catch a good egg! How frustrating, but hopefully your temps will show a nice spike to confirm ovulation.

M&S - I do hope you like your new phone! At least you have your current phone as backup, though. It's always nice to have a backup anyway just in case something happens to the phone you're using. Awesome that you're getting your fourth round of use out of the pram next year, too! It must be a good sturdy one.

August - :rofl: I've totally been there! I kept alternating between constipated and loose stool. Literally, first I would be constipated and actually in pain because I couldn't go, but once I finally was able to poo the next one later that day would be loose. Then I'd be constipated again. I mean, I've heard of people alternating between constipation and diarrhea (I wouldn't classify mine as that as it was still solid logs :rofl: SO MUCH TMI, but hey we're talking poop, right?), but I've only ever heard of it on a weekly basis, not daily! Now that I'm taking my prenatals things seem to have regulated some. I haven't felt the need to take fiber supplements since starting them and I'm hoping I won't need to. Though I'm craving fruits and vegetables, so hopefully that's helping, too! The biggest craving so far has been cucumbers and ranch. I was downright excited to eat them yesterday and brought them to work with me today. :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hopeful I'm sorry he needs to have a corrective device on all summer I hope it doesn't throw his routine out too much and he adjusts really well. Big hugs lovely you're doing the best for him xxxx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

https://youtu.be/w-qpnS_LXHk

Soppy post alert. :) 

That's me and dh age 15 and 16 to 30 and 31 now 15 years and going strong our anni is tomorrow) 

Sorry for the me post I have to post and run much love xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

I tested early today even though I swore I wouldn't test before my DD's birthday. :( I don't know why I can't just wait but of course it was a BFN and I should be about 10DPO now. And I know everyone will say it's too early and you're not out until AF shows.. But I'm pretty sure I'm out ladies. I feel heart broken. I am going to take some time away to try and regroup and get in a good mental state for my sweet baby's birthday Friday and her party Saturday. I hope all of you have a nice week. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lenorajoy

Amber, how sweet. <3<3 Thinking of you today, dear. How are you doing?

Oh breaking... I wish you'd waited, lovely. I hope it doesn't bum you out too much this week. Enjoy your daughter's party and test again Sunday if AF doesn't show! (I'm guessing she's due by then?)


----------



## Disneymom1129

.hopeful.one. said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> Such a bummer he needs a helmet but glad insurance covers it, and that he'll get a sweet decal for it. I've seen some pretty cute ones out there! Did they say how long he'll need to wear it for?
> 
> They said in his case probably between 4-6 months. So he'll be out of it before his 1st birthday which is good. He'll have to wear it 23 hours out of the day. Hopefully his poor head won't sweat too crazy bad.Click to expand...

Well that's good he'll be out of it relatively quickly. I'm sure it'll go by fast :). Hope he doesn't sweat too much with it, do they recommend putting baby powder or anything on his head so he doesn't develop a rash or anything?


AmberDaisyDoo said:


> https://youtu.be/w-qpnS_LXHk
> 
> Soppy post alert. :)
> 
> That's me and dh age 15 and 16 to 30 and 31 now 15 years and going strong our anni is tomorrow)
> 
> Sorry for the me post I have to post and run much love xxx

Happy Anniversary! Such a cute couple. :cloud9:


breakingdawn said:


> I tested early today even though I swore I wouldn't test before my DD's birthday. :( I don't know why I can't just wait but of course it was a BFN and I should be about 10DPO now. And I know everyone will say it's too early and you're not out until AF shows.. But I'm pretty sure I'm out ladies. I feel heart broken. I am going to take some time away to try and regroup and get in a good mental state for my sweet baby's birthday Friday and her party Saturday. I hope all of you have a nice week. &#10084;&#65039;

Enjoy your baby's bday and try not to think about the result from today. Take all the time you need away.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopeful I'm sorry about the helmet :( In the long run its best. That's cute you can decorate it. I noticed Mateos head has a bump on one side more so iduno if that's something we will have to consider. He has so much hair it's hard to tell.

Amber beautiful! Such a blessing to have a loving spouse :) congrats on making it 15years! That's a big deal you can be proud! :hugs: 

Breaking sorry, try not to let it ruin the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink we need a one month old picture! Mateo is exactly 1 month older that Elizabeth :) I gotta take his picture if he's in a good mood. He is a heafty 12lbs 1oz now almost double his birth weight the little chunk!


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy 1 month to baby pink

happy 2 months baby corn

have a good hump day ladies


----------



## Aayla

Is anyone else getting this disney movie pop up each time they click on some thing? Every new page it starts running again. It is very irritating. 

Hopeful: sorry to hear about the helmet

Breaking: Yep..still early. I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo. But if you have to take a break that's cool. Just enjoy the birthday party. 

AFM: cm is now watery/creamy. Not sure what is happening. I just don't feel it. We didn't Bd last night as hubby was exhausted from a horrible turn around in his schedule. and I didn't care to fight it. I'm just so done with this. I'm thinking of just moving on to the next step. It's a year away for sure with all the saving we have to do on top of just living our life. Just feeling defeated today.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Aayla. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be to have irregular cycles and I can't blame you for just feeling over it right now. I hope it does work out this cycle, but you do have a year to keep trying if it doesn't. Have you ovulated late in the past?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I'm sorry :hugs: I'm sorry I can't recall, were you on clomid or trigger shots or anything? My mind is a bit foggy today I apologize :( that must be draining, I'm sorry things have been so difficult!


----------



## Aayla

I did clomid for 2 rounds and it didn't make me ovulate. it also made me gain 20 lbs. So I had to lose the weight and then go on letrozole. On my 3rd cycle of letrozole I got my bfp but miscarried. after that it has worked fine until last cycle. I thought maybe it was my cold but maybe not. 

I have not done trigger or IUI. It was going to be our next step except so far the letrozole isn't working. 

today is cd 19 and the day I am supposed to ovulate. Before being pregnant it was CD 17. Afterward it was cd 19 and it never changed. I have one cycle I put cd 18 because I based it on cm and wasn't temping but it is likely cd 19. 

So the next step if this cycle I don't ovulate is IVF. We could go with injections and IUI but he said it's the same injections for IVF and the extra cost just does egg extraction and we get embryos to freeze. It's a significant increase in our chances and he said that subsequent attempts at pregnant are even better chances.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry it's been so trying and complicated :( I hope things can move along for you asap! :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Pink we need a one month old picture! Mateo is exactly 1 month older that Elizabeth :) I gotta take his picture if he's in a good mood. He is a heafty 12lbs 1oz now almost double his birth weight the little chunk!

That's awesome he's gaining so well! Mama's milk doing its job quite well :). Yes, we need a picture!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Just because I can and ya'll haven't receieved any test porn lately. Lol
 



Attached Files:







20160615_151456.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aayla

Awesome!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lenora I'm good thanks love xx

Aayla love, I'm sorry ovulation hasn't happened yet sending you a huge hug. xx

Yes yes baby pictures please :D All our Fab babies are thriving I'd love to see pics of them all <3 

Thinking of our quieter ladies sending love to you all.

Thanks Corn, 15 years is a big deal I can't believe it I love him now more than ever <3

We've just booked a babysitter, some cinema tickets and a Hotel room for tomorrow :D <3 :wine::wohoo::flasher::sex::haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Great progression August

Amber sounds lovely!!

Little Ellie cheering on big sis at her swim lessons

*poof*


----------



## Cornfieldland

My little chunk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats August!

I'm so envious of all your little babes ;) I'm getting impatient for my LO to be here. I can't believe it has already been a month for baby pink and 2 months for baby corn! Seems like only yesterday you both had your LOs.


----------



## Aayla

Yay for baby pics!! Oh I just want to snuggle them all!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oooooh babies! So cute!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney she's so precious!

Lilmiss you are so close to ur rainbow baby :) can't wait to see her!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I am coming back on tonight for help. I am super scared. I mentioned having some type of yeast infection... can this cause random bleeding? I went to the bathroom just now because I felt a *lot* of CM, when I wiped there was *definite* blood there. It was not bright red.. just a weird brown color... but unmistakable. I am about 9/10DPO but I appear to have some sort of infection. It is not any worse than those I have had in the past and this is the first time I have noticed it. It really scared me! My period is not due until Tuesday next week.


----------



## pinkpassion

Could be implantation bleeding breaking. I'd get in with your dr to be sure and to diagnose the infection. I've had bv that mimicked yeast infection. Just get checked to be sure!!!

Yes baby pink is 1 month old... o how time flies.. here is a pic:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1465848918088.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Aayla

are you sure it is an infection? I've never had a yeast infection so I have no idea what those are like. But brown blood could be IB and I have heard that some women get an increase in cm and they report that it always feels like af has started but nothing. 

Unless you can smell a funky smell?..that and a more greenish tinge to cm is indicative of an infection.

and I would see the doc.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am so scared now. I don't want something to be really wrong. :(


----------



## Aayla

It's probably nothing but it doesn't hurt to get checked.


----------



## breakingdawn

It just really scared me to see all that brown mixed in with it, I mean there was no mistaking it.


----------



## Aayla

Ok I'm about to shoot something. what is up with the pop up? Every single time I click on something it brings up that stupid Disney trailer. 

Last opk negative. The only plus was that the second line came up right away. Not really any stronger than before but it showed quicker. I'm not going to bother anymore. cm has basically dried up. When I reach internal it is a little more wet than just regular wetness but nothing like last cycle and I don't need a liner anymore. Just going to keep on temping and see if anything happens.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm sorry Aayla big hugs love. Must be really upsetting xxxxxx


----------



## FLArmyWife

Adorable pink


----------



## Pato

GM lovelies....OMG it's an absolute pleasure:sad2: to see all my scrumptious LOs, they're all so gorgeous I just wanna nibble them all, we did good girls:hugs:

Aayla Idk what to say about your opks. I've only ever done them once back when I fell pregnant with my DD, but they're way too expensive here and a box only comes with either 5 or 7 so really not worth my time. I go by cm and temps and my cm is ewcm up to about two days b4 O so :shrug:...I'd say just continue to BD and temp, maybe you'll O later this cycle than usual.

Breaking....It could be IB dear but like the others say it's best to get checked out and be sure...

Amber...love love love the video...you guys look so very happy together that's truly awesome...

Hopeful...I hope baby Mateo has an easy time with the helmet. I admit I had to google it:blush: bc I'd no idea what you all were talking about. He's a handsome pumpkin isn't he:hugs

Flarmy hope you are doing ok been thinking of you lately...

5Stars how are you??

Busy... hope all is well with baby and you:hugs:

Muffin honey I sure miss you love:hugs:

Hope all you expecting mammas are doing ok and that MS hasn't been kicking your bums...

:dust: to all who need it..hope you all have a lovely week. 

I'm off to do the payroll ...ttyl ladies...


----------



## AugustAngel15

Breaking- It probably is just IB. Vaginal infections most always come with a foul smell and discolored (usually not brown) discharge. I would see your doc just to be sure. Do you have any itching or a rash? 

Aayla- Please don't shoot anything. lol. Hoping you get a + opk!


----------



## breakingdawn

It's a little itchy. I've had these a few times before and never had spotting and it's felt just like this. It seems to be getting better today. I haven't noticed any other spotting yet. It was so weird and random. I'll def be bringing it up to my doctor the 29th though. Unless I got lucky and it was IB. I don't think so... But I'll still be hopeful. Will hold out testing until when I originally said I was, Saturday or Sunday. If that was IB there would def be a POS test by then.


----------



## AugustAngel15

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## breakingdawn

I have more TMI and I apologize!!!


Spoiler
I went to the bathroom just now for #2, sadly it was not normal #2... ew. More brown CM when I wiped, a LOT. Wondering if I should call my doctor or just relax and see what happens. The infection seems to be tapering off. It was a light brown color, not really pink and no red.


----------



## AugustAngel15

breakingdawn said:


> I have more TMI and I apologize!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I went to the bathroom just now for #2, sadly it was not normal #2... ew. More brown CM when I wiped, a LOT. Wondering if I should call my doctor or just relax and see what happens. The infection seems to be tapering off. It was a light brown color, not really pink and no red.

I really think it would be best to get seen by a doctor. Vaginal infection is nothing to mess around with. You wouldn't want to hurt your baby maker.


----------



## breakingdawn

It seems like it is almost gone though?? Ugh I hate making these unpleasant phone calls telling someone all this TMI...


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope you'll at least get a faint line breaking. Don't give up even if you don't, though!! I'd guess that was IB. Have you ever had an infection with previous pregnancies? I hear that's pretty common. My sister-in-law got a yeast infection with her DD and that's what made her test. She has PCOS and was always irregular, so she didn't think anything of a missed period. Fx for you, hun! :dust:

Also, the 29th is the day I'm scheduled for my first ultrasound! Hopefully you'll already have your BFP before then!


----------



## lenorajoy

It stinks having to see a doctor when things seem to be clearing up, but if it would take some stress off your shoulders, it might be best to go ahead and call.


----------



## breakingdawn

My doctor already has me labeled as the Web MD girl so whenever he sees the note I called I am sure he is like, here we go again! :haha:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- How exciting!!!!! I'm scheduled for July 6.


----------



## lenorajoy

breakingdawn said:


> My doctor already has me labeled as the Web MD girl so whenever he sees the note I called I am sure he is like, here we go again! :haha:

:rofl: Hey, that just means you're aware of what's going on with your body! Better to be aware of everything than let something go on too long before getting help and let it get worse in the meantime, right?


----------



## breakingdawn

True, lol. A part of me wants to wait and a part of me wants to call now and go in tomorrow. I am torn. I don't want to over analyze and panic but obviously spotting this early before AF is not normal and since I do have an infection.... hmm


----------



## lenorajoy

It couldn't hurt to talk to your doctor and ask what he/she thinks you should come in tomorrow or if you should give it another day.


----------



## breakingdawn

Annnnnnnnd my doctor is out of town. :cry: Waiting on a call from the nurse to get her opinion.


----------



## Aayla

No temp spike :cry: 

But while I am sad I have come to terms that this would likely happen. I will still temp just in case but I am pretty sure it isn't going to happen. All other signs have disappeared.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww sorry breaking. I hope the nurse calls you back soon.

Sorry for the lack of temp spike and o symptoms Aayla. Didn't you take the letrozole (I think that's what it's called?) on strange cycle days this time around? Could that be messing up your ovulation?


----------



## breakingdawn

The nurse called back. She made a few guesses, one of them was possibly infection related, another is an out of whack cycle and early period, the last one is possible early pregnancy. Basically I just have to keep an eye on things and if I feel really bad physically I need to call or go in tomorrow. Otherwise my doctor will be in town Monday and will likely call and check in. By then I would know if it was pregnancy or not. I'm having back pain and very mild cramps. I did see light brown again when I went to the bathroom. Hasn't gone red yet. How stressful.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope you still fully enjoy your daughter's party Saturday despite all of this added stress! Hopefully you're on the mend if there's an infection and it's just going away on its own. And AF better stay away! :trouble:

Still holding out hope for you, dear!


----------



## breakingdawn

I know! What great timing.. And thank you. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Aayla

lenorajoy said:


> Aww sorry breaking. I hope the nurse calls you back soon.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of temp spike and o symptoms Aayla. Didn't you take the letrozole (I think that's what it's called?) on strange cycle days this time around? Could that be messing up your ovulation?


No. This cycle was totally normal. I just think that after being on it for so long that I am no longer reactive to this dose. This is my 7th cycle on it. At some point the body just becomes resistant.


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla- has your dr ever talked to you about a 'trigger' shot? It induces ovulation. I took clomid to mature the follicles then had a shot of pregnyl to induce ovulation


----------



## Aayla

That was going to be our next step as long as the letrozole worked. I would still need a fertility drug to get everything going as it doesn't happen on my own. Now that the letrozole no longer works we had 2 options. 

1) injection medication and IUI

2) IVF

since injections with IUI and IVF both use the same process he said that it is better to just go to IVF. While more expensive it does give us multiple embryos that we can save later whereas the IUI is just a one shot deal. and if that doesn't work 2 cycles of IUI is half the cost of IVF. You might as well save for IVF. and with my age and by the time it will happen I will be 39. There is just not a lot of time left. 

It sucks I have to put everything on hold but I knew this would likely be the next step. Now I just have to get out of my funk and work on losing weight. i'm so mad at myself for allowing myself to gain so much weight. If I had just stayed the same weight I would only have 50 lbs to lose but now it is 100. 

Since we have a wedding to go to we won't be able to start saving anything until August as all extra money goes to this trip. I really wish my mother hadn't bought the tickets as I told her I wanted to wait and see if this cycle worked. If it didn't I didn't want to waste $2000 on a trip to watch a 15 min ceremony and go to dinner. That is 1/5th the cost..oh and that doesn't include new clothes, new shoes and our passports. So more like $2500. ugh. 

But I did our budget and if we are real scrooges with our money for the next year we can easily save up for it in about 10-11 months.


----------



## Cornfieldland

pinkpassion said:


> Yes baby pink is 1 month old... o how time flies.. here is a pic:

Pink she's such a doll! I hope things are getting easier at home. It's amazing how much they grow and change from 1 to 2 months!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla :hugs: I'm so so sorry everything has been so difficult for you! I truly feel for you. :cry:

You said you were struggling with depression already, so I'm sure none of this is helping you at all. When did you say you have an appointment set up to see a doctor? I hope it's coming up soon so at least the depression isn't weighing on you. :hugs:

I'm rooting for you on the weight loss, finances, and baby-making, dear! You'll get there. Just take care of yourself lovely.


----------



## Aayla

I went to the doc and got my prescription on Tuesday. I start cipralex tomorrow. I wanted to wait until past my O date to make sure a new med didn't screw anything up. Now that I know I didn't O I can go on the meds. Which will help immensely. 

I'm going to a concert tonight so that should keep me in a good mood. An evening with my best friend and Chicago. it was his bday gift for me.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I hope tonight takes you mind off things for a bit. Have a great night with ur bf. Hope the new med is what you need and helps :hugs:


----------



## muffinbabes4

Hey my luvs &#9825; I've sure missed some of yall.
I took a break for reasons I'm not saying, because I violently wanted to use the bat :trouble: 
But I'm good now :) 

Hope all our new sweet babies are great, and a huge congrats to the new bfp's &#9825; 

Pink your sweet girl is beautiful &#9825;

Afm.. same same .. 3 dpo .. :coffee:
Alot of stuff Goin on but I'll talk about it later.


----------



## breakingdawn

Welcome back Muffin, have been thinking of you. <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh muffin its so good to see you post again :hugs:. Sorry about everything that has been going on. Definitely been thinking about you a lot!

Pink, little E is sooo sweet. Happy 1 month to her! Time flies.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> My little chunk

How did I miss this!? He is so cute corn! :cloud9:


----------



## Aayla

Welcome back Muffin!!

And just to let you all know, I am not going anywhere while I have to wait. I really want to stay with you in your journeys and see new babies and current babies grow.


----------



## Cornfieldland

muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey my luvs &#9825; I've sure missed some of yall.

Muffin I have missed you lots and lots! :hugs: sorry you have been going through hard times, I hope things get easier day by day. No one could replace you, your sense of humour and positivity have been missed! Here for you if you want/need to share.


----------



## FLArmyWife

PSA to all members- There will be an important post regarding this group coming before the weekend's end. Please keep an eye out for it as it will be detrimental


----------



## Aayla

Is it being deleted?


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok luvs I just backed it up over 100 pages ... lord have mercy :trouble: 

Also Idk how to do a spoiler so sorry if you don't wanna read it's ok :) 

Well... so thanks to 5stars &#9825; for relaying my message ..

What happened...
I spoke to my bff the night before at 10:30 pm.. I said "I love u be safe" (memorial day weekend) ... she had just got off work at that time and was going camping with some friends... 
2am..a few hours later...
She has had a drink.. her friends had been drinking all day as it was the weekend and they were going camping In ocala, fl. In the forest (flarmy should know what I'm talking about).. 
She offered to drive sense she had only had a drink and they were heavily drinking headed to the campsite...
A sharp curve later.. the vehicle over corrected and flipped hitting a tree.. her passengers didn't have seatbelts.. 1 died, his girlfriend in critical condition. My bff alcohol level was .02 (florida driving limit is .08) so was she drunk...no... but she had alcohol in her and chose to drive...yes.. as most do who just have a drink, whether leaving a restaurant etc...
Because a fatality was involved she is in jail for manslaughter. She has a 4 year old little girl. And is devastated. 
I am heartbroken for her and the life that was lost.
Tip.. don't drink anything and drive period. 
Her life is over now pretty much. 

So among other reasons things have just been a little crazy lately.

I miss being here and so sorry for the long break.. 
I'm glad a few of you borrowed the bat while I was gone :trouble: and from reading back .. it looks like it was needed quite a few times :rofl:

But them babies are little dolls.. congrats my luvs on the bfp..

For the rest of us trying to get our bfp's ..our time will come it's bfp June & July ! :haha: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so sorry muffin that is some heavy stuff to deal with. Your poor friend must be in agony. I don't see how the manslaughter charge could stick when she wasn't breaking the law unless they view it as reckless driving. My heart goes out to her and her family, that could easily happen to any one of us. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm sorry to hear all that muffin :( heartbreaking


----------



## muffinbabes4

Thanks luvs it is heartbreaking &#9825;
And yes corn that is exactly what they are trying to do. 

Just wanted to say thanks to all my luvs who asked about me and missed me &were concerned. That means so much to me. I am gonna try to do a catch up post tomorrow, I did read back and now I'm gonna put it together .. 

Yall are the greatest!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin so glad you're back!! And I'm so sorry about your best friend, that's so awful I can't even imagine what you are all going through :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Muffin: oh my god. I am so sorry to hear that. Such a tragedy. :cry:


----------



## M&S+Bump

She was well below the legal limit for driving so should be being treated as any other legal driver would be - it sounds like the lack of seat belts was much more to blame than her one drink :( 

Heartbreaking.


----------



## frangi33

Welcome back muffin. So sorry to hear what happened thats an awful tradegy x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Welcome back muffin, you and your bat has been missed terribly. I'm so sorry for what's going on and my heart crumbles thinking of your friend sat in jail with a 4 year old daughter at home. I can't even begin to imagine that horror. Sending you all my love as always xxxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh muffin, I'm so excited to see you posting again!! <3<3I'm so very sorry about everything you and your friends have been through lately, though. :hugs:

I agree, she shouldn't be treated as a drunk driver. It sounds like just a horrible, tragic accident. She simply lost control of a vehicle while going around a curve that probably didn't look as sharp as it was. It happens to entirely sober people all the time, especially as it was dark out. Things look so different in the dark. It does sound like the lack of seatbelts were really the problem, not her one drink. It's SO important to wear your seatbelt for this very reason. You can't control the actions of others. The driver may lose control for whatever reason, someone else on the road may lose control, fall asleep at the wheel, anything could happen. There's just no way to predict an accident. That's why it's called an accident! I truly hope the judicial system won't fail her and she can go home to her family. :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, I'm glad you'll be staying with us. This time you'll be spending losing weight and saving up money for treatments is just as much a part of your ttc journey as anything else.

ETA: Oh! And I'm glad you've gotten your meds and can get out of this depression. It will make all the difference in the world!


----------



## Pato

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Welcome back muffin, you and your bat has been missed terribly. I'm so sorry for what's going on and my heart crumbles thinking of your friend sat in jail with a 4 year old daughter at home. I can't even begin to imagine that horror. Sending you all my love as always xxxx

WSS.


----------



## breakingdawn

So nice to have muffin back. :) How is everyone else doing? I took a breather yesterday. The spotting seems to be gone. Was here about 2 days but very light. I woke up nauseous this morning. No idea what's going on with my body. Will test Sunday but just saying neutral. Always hopeful, not overly so. Today is my DD's 4th birthday so we will be celebrating her today and tomorrow for her party. I hope everyone else has a nice weekend. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Muffin I've missed you! It's so nice to see you post again. I feel so awful for your friend, I cannot imagine what she's going through. Doesn't seem fair to punish her! 

I'm hoping to see many summer bfps in here my lovelies <3!


----------



## Aayla

temp spike today. Not sure if I was just warm from the room or if it is a legitimate spike. when I put 2 more days of high temps into FF it gives me dotted cross hairs on yesterday. So now I just wait and see what they do. If I get my cross hairs I will go for a progesterone test on cd 27.


----------



## ashleyg

Happy Friday everyone! 

I'm going to my first postpartum check up today, fun stuff :baby: Yeaterday the whole family made the first trip out to Target and it went pretty well. It definitely takes longer getting out of the house and car lol. But I wore Noah and he slept pretty much the whole time :happydance: hopefully it continues to go smoothly lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Lovely update Ashley and whoop Aayla I really hope you did and get some more spikes :D


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Afm we are officially on a break ttc just took my minipill and will keep taking it until I at least get my appointment xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Muffin, that is truly a horrible thing that your friend is going through and I agree with everyone else that they should give her a fair trial before locking her away for life. She needs to be with her baby. She was under the limit and it was a sincere accident. Lots of prayers for you guys :hugs:. 

Breaking enjoy your little one on her bday and tell her happy birthday for me :cake:

Ashley that's great that Noah did well in the sling. I wish I had tried harder with baby wearing. I have an Infantino carrier that I use sometimes but Ellie isn't too thrilled with it. 

Amber & Aayla looking forward to all that is in store with you guys with your fertility stuff that you'll have going on soon (sorry if that was worded funny!)

AFM- Ellie is 4 months old today <3. TGIF!! And guess what... OUR ROOF IS DONE AS OF TODAY!! We can finally get on with our lives. Almost three damn weeks ugh.


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - I know I'm glad I decided to try baby wearing this time around. I kind of need to though because it's much easier with a toddler and I don't want to lug the car seat around. Hopefully he keeps liking it lol. We're doing some food shopping today and fingers are crossed it'll go as well as it did yesterday!

Ellie is so cute! Her pic on FB was adorable. Time is flying! And yay that your roof is finally done!


----------



## FLArmyWife

muffin- huge :hugs: I'm going to try to hit you up in a private message with some info regarding her charges and possible outcome. Dh's grandfather was charged with the same thing when his abuela died in a car accident. :hugs:

ash- so glad you had a great outting

disney- yay for 4 months AND the roof FINALLY being done.

Will try more either tomorrow or Sunday to get on and do some housekeeping.


----------



## Pato

Glad to hear of your temp spike Ayala hope you get your cross hairs soon...

Breaking I hope your DD has a great b day weekend. I sure hope you get a bop surprise on Sunday.

Disney so glad your roof is all done...enjoy your home....

Everyone have a great weekend


----------



## Aayla

Amber: totally understand about the break. I am almost there myself.

Disney: Yay for the roof being done!! And what you wrote made perfect sense. Lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies. We are looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow without the sound of footsteps and hammers on our roof. My dog is incredibly happy to be home as well. He was starting to get a little depressed up at my parents!

Ellie had a rough day today for some reason. What a way to kick off her 4th month lol. Just incredibly fussy and at some points inconsolable. I think it was a mixture of a tummy ache and being over-tired. She snapped out of it after a dose of Mylicon and now she's asleep. Hoping tomorrow is a better day.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning ladies. I want to start out wishing everyone an amazing weekend. 

In recent weeks it has been brought to my attention that the foundation on which this group was founded on has been compromised. Many of our ladies have expressed concern on the content shared here. This thread is meant to be a place where everyone feels safe and free to share and yet many say they do not feel that sentiment anymore.

I mulled over how to address this issue and uphold the integrity of our FABulous group of ladies. I have decided to implement a mission statement. It will be posted on the first page, at the end of this post, and will be shared any time a BNB member looks to join our FAB family discussion. This is not meant to target anyone. If you feel you have been targeted or if you have any discrepancies please contact me through a private message. 

My ultimate goal is to make this the loving, safe, FABulous thread it once was. 

Please read over the mission statement, then copy and paste the acknowledgement to a post and sign your screen name at the end of the acknowledgement. This is so that I can make sure all members read the mission statement and agree. 

*Fab Testers and Supporters Mission Statement*​
Fab family members are a tight nit community of girls who are here to support others ladies regardless of where their journey is taking them. 
Fab family members come from all walks of life with an array of different experience. They use these experiences to share knowledge and support to those seeking it. 

Fab family members lift up other members in a time of need. No matter what is making a Fab family member feel down the other Fab family member girls are here to share love, praise, pixie dust, prayers, good vibes, etc regardless of their own personal beliefs.

Fab family members put aside their differences to come together to form an outstanding resource of love, dedication, support, and knowledge.
Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. "You cannot live a life of positivity if you surround yourself with negativity."


MOST OF ALL- Fab family members are the most amazing group of girls anyone could ever hope to be a part of.


As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney Love the new avatar pic she looks so happy :)
Glad ur back home under a new roof! 

Flarmy thank you for being such a good group leader, I'll copy and paste asap.


----------



## ashleyg

Love it flarmy. I'll copy and paste when I can later today!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Fab Testers and Supporters Mission Statement

Fab family members are a tight nit community of girls who are here to support others ladies regardless of where their journey is taking them. 
Fab family members come from all walks of life with an array of different experience. They use these experiences to share knowledge and support to those seeking it. 

Fab family members lift up other members in a time of need. No matter what is making a Fab family member feel down the other Fab family member girls are here to share love, praise, pixie dust, prayers, good vibes, etc regardless of their own personal beliefs.

Fab family members put aside their differences to come together to form an outstanding resource of love, dedication, support, and knowledge.
Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. "You cannot live a life of positivity if you surround yourself with negativity."


MOST OF ALL- Fab family members are the most amazing group of girls anyone could ever hope to be a part of.


As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

*Cornfieldland*


----------



## Pato

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

*Pato*


----------



## FLArmyWife

Forgot to post my acknowledgement

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

FLArmyWife


----------



## Aayla

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

*Aayla*


----------



## Aayla

Soooo...I had another temp spike this morning. may have jumped the gun a bit on that whole no ovulation thing :blush: 

i won't know for sure until I get my progesterone test done next Thursday but when I put in a high temp for tomorrow FF gives me my cross hairs on cd 20.


----------



## ashleyg

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

*ashleyg*


----------



## .hopeful.one.

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

.hopeful.one.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aayla your chart is looking great! I'm so glad things are looking up :haha: sometimes I think I'm funny with stupid puns


----------



## AugustAngel15

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

AugustAngel


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Amberdaisydoo


----------



## Cornfieldland

I guess I'm the only moron that copied and pasted the whole thing :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol no worries corn! 

Hope all our ladies are enjoying their weekend. 

AAyla- fx you keep getting higher temps and o happens


----------



## ccoastgal

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Ccoastgal


----------



## Disneymom1129

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

*Disneymom1129*


----------



## frangi33

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Frangi33


----------



## muffinbabes4

Corn :rofl: gets me everytime!

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken :trouble: my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Muffin


----------



## muffinbabes4

Ok luvs I promise to do better.. usually now Fridays through the weekends are the busiest days for me. 

Disney 4 months lord already she is beautiful &#9825; and I'm glad the roof is pretty much done .

Ashley I'm glad yall are doing great and I never congratulated you on that sweet boy great job luv!! &#9825;&#9825;

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. 

Thanks flarmy for the post it's awesome! 

Thanks everyone for the concerns for my bff. &#9825;&#9825; you guys are amazing .. 
Thankfully my sister is a criminal defense attorney so she is advising as much as possible. . Until she gets a local attorney ,thank God

Well fx for bfp real soon! 

Afm.. 5dpo 
I'll post tonight or the motning, and do a good catch up


----------



## pinkpassion

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Pinkpassion


----------



## pinkpassion

Muffin, welcome back luv!!!! So glad to see you!!!
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 so sorry about your friend but so glad your sister is able to advise right now!!!!

Ashley I love baby wearing!! So glad you are enjoying it!!! Your little man is just so precious. You have beautiful babies :)

Flarmy, thank you for that wonderful post, as always it was well voiced/written and I think it will bring us back to what this group was created for!!!!

So glad to see several of our ladies post the agreement thing.. I've missed y'all xoxoxoxo

Afm.. I'm doing well. I'm learning how to manage E's colic and I'm feeling much better! Yesterday was beautiful as we celebrated H's second birthday. We spent the day at the zoo and it was incredible getting out and enjoying the day celebrating her!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Mrs. MB


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB and Pink I've missed you both :hugs:

Muffin, I'll always be the corn to ur muffin ;)

Pink a day at the zoo sounds wonderful! You are a busy mama with a 2yr old and a new baby :) 
Sounds like it was a special day with the family!


----------



## 5starsplus1

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

5starsplus1


----------



## pinkpassion

:hi: 5stars and Mrs mb!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Corn I've missed y'all too.. so good to see so many of us originals!! I miss yall!!!!!

It was a wonderful day, me and dh really got to connect and enjoy each other and the girls!! It was special!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars :wave: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Muffin - thanks lovely!! I've missed you and your bat!

Pink - I know I never did it with Aubree but I'm getting into it now lol. And thank you!! Your little one is soooo cute. She's getting big now!!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so question for you mamas...Noah will not sleep anywhere but on my chest at night!! It's so frustrating because during the day he will take like a 3 hour nap in his rock n play but as soon as 8pm hits all he wants to do is cluster feed every 45 minutes and sleep on me. When 12am-12:30 comes around he will finally sleep for 2.5-3hrs but it's uncomfortable for me to sleep like that every night :( Anyone else's baby do this?? How long does it last?! I can't remember if Aubree did this but it's wearing me down already lol. Luckily DH is home so I can nap if I need to during the day but I'm dreading when he goes back to work in 3 weeks :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

:hi: Pink n Corn.....I've missed you guys :hugs:

Ashley I've never had that problem hun....sorry but I'm no help :shrug:!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash, we went through that with E. She is finally figuring out her nights/days and now sleeps from 8p to 9:30 a only waking to eat and goes right back to sleep. My dr says they won't figure it out until after their 4th-5th week and she started figuring it out at 4 weeks but wasn't great until the last 4-5 nights. Hang in there he will figure it out!! She sleeps flat in the bed now. It's wonderful!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Father's day to all our Fab baby daddies out there

And thank you ladies for the kind words on the mission statement


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Happy Father's Day!! I hope everyone has a great day celebrating with dad. 

I feel awful, I haven't planned anything for DH yet :( He's working a double shift today so we're celebrating Father's Day tomorrow. I guess I know what I'm doing today! 

It's so nice to see everyone again, I've missed all my FAB family <3


----------



## ashleyg

Pink does she sleep in bed with you or in a bassinet? He won't lay flat :( We have the rock n play in the bedroom at night and I'd be happy if he slept there lol. Anywhere but me because my back is starting to hurt haha. I hope that happens for us! He's not even 2 weeks yet so I know it's because he's still so new. But hopefully he grows out of it in the next few weeks like you said


----------



## ashleyg

Happy Father's Day to the dads!! I hope everyone is enjoying the day today <3


----------



## Aayla

Happy father Day!!

And another high temp today. I am officially 3 dpo, at least according to FF. In 4 days I will get my progesterone checked to be sure. 

If that comes back good then I will beginning testing on Friday. I bought all the wondfos for that reason. If I see something then I will go and buy a frer.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Okay so question for you mamas...Noah will not sleep anywhere but on my chest at night!! It's so frustrating because during the day he will take like a 3 hour nap in his rock n play but as soon as 8pm hits all he wants to do is cluster feed every 45 minutes and sleep on me. When 12am-12:30 comes around he will finally sleep for 2.5-3hrs but it's uncomfortable for me to sleep like that every night :( Anyone else's baby do this?? How long does it last?! I can't remember if Aubree did this but it's wearing me down already lol. Luckily DH is home so I can nap if I need to during the day but I'm dreading when he goes back to work in 3 weeks :cry:

Ellie slept in my arms for like 5-6 weeks lol. It was getting old. The only thing that eventually worked was me laying down on the bed tummy-to-tummy with her and she nursed that way, and would fall asleep. So much more comfortable! And they still feel like they are "on" you so to speak since you're right next to them. I guess you'd have to be comfortable co-sleeping to do that though.

Happy Father Day :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ash she too would only sleep when held, rarely the rock n play. It was exhausting... I do Co sleep with her in h's big girl room which is a full sized bed.. so she sleeps on one side (it has the mesh toddler rails up) and I sleep on the other, at first I had to put my hand on her chest to settle her into sleep.


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Ellie slept in my arms for like 5-6 weeks lol. It was getting old. The only thing that eventually worked was me laying down on the bed tummy-to-tummy with her and she nursed that way, and would fall asleep. So much more comfortable! And they still feel like they are "on" you so to speak since you're right next to them. I guess you'd have to be comfortable co-sleeping to do that though.
> 
> Happy Father Day :flower:

I've tried to lay like that but he won't sleep unless he's on me. It is definitely more comfortable laying that way though and I so wish he would do it. How did you get her to sleep somewhere else? 



pinkpassion said:


> Ash she too would only sleep when held, rarely the rock n play. It was exhausting... I do Co sleep with her in h's big girl room which is a full sized bed.. so she sleeps on one side (it has the mesh toddler rails up) and I sleep on the other, at first I had to put my hand on her chest to settle her into sleep.

That sounds like a nice set up! Yeah he sleeps in bed with me and DH. I don't mind him laying next to me, but like o told Disney he just won't do it. He's okay to nurse that way but he won't fall asleep :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Give it time :)... E wouldn't either. It's only been in the last week that she's been able to do this. Swaddling helped too. Even though the first week or so that I swaddled her she hated it, through a huge fit. Now she likes it ok. And I just put her in a zipadee-zip last night and she did well.. it just takes time and patience!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Happy Father's day to all our ladies daddies, baby daddies and furbaby daddies!!! Anyone doing anything fun today? I totally failed on getting dh anything, oops.. well at least he understands. And I'll just have to make it up to him!


----------



## Aayla

We are having a family dinner today. Making my dad his favourite pot roast. might be fun...might not be. it's a crap shoot with my family


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome aayla, and yay for being 3dpo!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

I got a zipadee-zip too Pink, but i haven't used it yet. Mateo sleeps next to me and has to fall asleep nursing. Then I usually put my arm over his head and his legs are curled up against me. As long as he feels me there he's ok, but still waking 3x a night to nurse usually 12,2 and 5am. It's hard the first few weeks Ashely hang in there!

Aalya hope ur family dinner goes ok :)


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks corn. I forgot how tiring the newborn stage is haha. 

This is Noah currently...like why can't you sleep like this at night child?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Aayla

Thanks pink!! super stoked. and of course symptom spotting like crazy. i knew at 3dpo last time because I felt different than i have ever felt. 

I have the same flushed feeling all over my skin like I did before. You know that feeling that your skin is sort of warm and flushed right before you are going to get sick? That feeling. and my boobs/nips are super super tingly. and I am super super tired. I got a good 7 hours on a super comfy bed but I could totally nap right now.


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck Aayla! When are you testing?


----------



## Aayla

Friday!! I get my progesterone checked on thursday to verify that O happened. Testing the next day. I will be supplying daily test porn for the next 2 weeks. :haha: 

Even if i think I am (psst I do)...I don't expect anything until later though. I didn't get a second line until 13dpo on a FRER. right now I am using Wondfos. But my LP is shorter now than before. It was 18 days before the mc. and with O happening a day later it is now only 14-15. So I am hoping I see something on 10dpo.


----------



## ashleyg

Hahah I've missed the test porn! I can't wait to see your tests!!


----------



## Aayla

So i just came up with a cute way to announce on FB if I am. We aren't announcing anything until we have our first u/s. Don't want a repeat of the mc. But I already announced that I didn't ovulate this cycle and we have to move on to IVF ( I am very open with my journey). So I totally jumped the gun on that and now everyone thinks it'll be IVF in a year. :dohh:

So if I am, I am going to post a pic of the u/s. and the status post will be "so you remember 2 months ago when I thought that I didn't ovulate and we had to move on to IVF? I was wrong!" :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Ashley, it was something the grew out of. It'll get easier the older he gets :)

Aayla that's a cute way to announce :)


----------



## pinkpassion

That's adorable aayla!!! I hope your intuition is right and you are!!!

Ashley he's so adorable!!!!

Corn, the zipadee-zip is seriously like a miracle suit. We actually call it the miracle penguin suit. It's awesome!!!

Disney your new avatar is beautiful. I love her sweet face!!! Those eyes :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Aayla

Tmi: Creamy cm and lots of it. Holy crap. I feel constantly wet down there.

I felt so tired I took an hour nap earlier. In my sleep I was feeling nauseaous and dizzy and it made it to my dreams. In my dream I tried to get out of bed but it was so bad and I said to my mom, this pregnancy is kicking my ass. 

Hmmm.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Corn, I'm with Pink! Pax LOVES his zipadee zips. It was the only way we were able to transition to his crib so easily. I've tried putting him down for naps without and it's a no go! We have 2 and he always seems to spit up on them so I just bought fabric today to try to make another one. They are so freaking expensive so I hope I can pull it off and save some $$.

Aayla, HOORAY for O! I hope you're right and we see a BFP from you soon :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Hopeful I made one and it turned out great. I bought 3 second hand for really cheap. They are so expensive but amazing!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

pinkpassion said:


> Hopeful I made one and it turned out great. I bought 3 second hand for really cheap. They are so expensive but amazing!!!!

Was it as easy to make as it looks like it would be? I'm a bit worried about the zipper but I figure for the $8 I spent in supplies it'll be worth trying.


----------



## frangi33

I just had to google the zipadee zip ladies as I'd never heard of it over here! Looks like a great idea! 

My friend recently got this for her 11 month old and i was blown away by it, he can learn to sip a cup with no mess and got the hang of it straight away. https://www.babysecurity.co.uk/munc...ml-pink.html?gclid=COuD4KKOts0CFRYTGwodIgkP1Q

I guess the next step after the zipadee is a sleeping bag.

Its amazing seeing all these new baby products some of them make complete sense and I wonder why people hadnt thought of them sooner!


----------



## pinkpassion

Frangi we actually have those exact cups for H. They are awesome and easy to clean, no mold!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

.hopeful.one. said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful I made one and it turned out great. I bought 3 second hand for really cheap. They are so expensive but amazing!!!!
> 
> Was it as easy to make as it looks like it would be? I'm a bit worried about the zipper but I figure for the $8 I spent in supplies it'll be worth trying.Click to expand...

I thought it was easy to make, but I sew a lot. And the zipper was easy for me, but the collar part was harder than the rest!! I'll put a picture of it on here in a minute!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone had a FABulous weekend and Father's day!!!!

Yay for 3dpo Aayla!:dust:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink look at you making zipadee zips your so crafty! I had my friend buy me one in the states because to ship it to Canada is ridiculous! I'll have to try it this week. I bought the small and it's huge! So he might fit it now that he's 12 plus lbs. I woukd love to get him in his own bed soon so my back isn't killing me!

Aayla fxd for you! Hoping your symptoms are a positive sign :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah they do run large!


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies. Hope everyone had a FAB weekend. Missed you all. Hope all the FAB daddies had a great day as well yesterday. It POURED BUCKETS of rain here yesterday with more expected later today and tomorrow.I spent almost all day in bed, I love it when it rains...

Aayla....so excited for you, can't wait to see the test porn...

Ash...I hope Noah settles soon b4 dh goes back out to work so you have routine...

Mrs. MB...how are you feeling?

Disney glad you are sleeping under your roof:haha: hope it was done well...

Busy how are you and baby bean?

Stars I'm thinking of you...

Flarmy how is Sweets doing and yourself of course...

Hope all my FAB baby mommas and babies are well... Tasha, Disney, Flarmy, Pink, Ashley, Hopeful, Corn....and all my preggy mommas to be....

AFM I'm set here at work with a bloody headache, I think I'm dehydrated so I'll guzzle some water today and see if it helps. Was up most of the night feeling extremely dizzy in my sleep and when I opened my eyes my room was spinning like a merry go round, don't know wth that's about, have any of you ever experienced this?

Pleasant day to all...:hugs: :kiss: for everyone


----------



## lenorajoy

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

Lenorajoy


----------



## lenorajoy

So much to catch up on! It was a busy weekend with working on finishing up and moving this around in our house. And the napping... I was only up for about 2 hours on Saturday before I took a nap. :haha:

It's so good to see everyone again! I hope to see more posts from all of you!

I didn't see any test porn from breaking. Wondering if she's tested.

How is everyone doing? Busy and August, how are you ladies feeling?

Pato, how are you, and should we be looking out for any testing from you soon? I can't say I've experienced any dizziness, but I've heard that can be pregnancy-related as well. Not sure if it could also be related to dehydration, though?

Those zipadee-zips are cracking me up! They look like colorful flying squirrels in them! I bet they're awesome for the babies, though. Shape-wise they don't look too difficult to make, but I don't even own a sewing machine (yet!) so I'm a complete novice. I've done a few mini sewing projects by hand and using my mom's sewing machine back in high school, but not enough to have really learned much.

AFM - officially had to use a hair tie today to button my pants as they're too uncomfortable when they're buttoned while I'm sitting. I'll be trying on some maternity pants soon, though I don't know when yet.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks pink for the av compliment! :flower:

I'll have to look into these Zippity-zips. E hates to be swaddled but I would like for her to stay covered at night since she already kicks off her blanket. 

Pato sorry about the headache and dizzy spell, I'm sure they're related. A migraine maybe? I would get dizzy with them sometimes. They are terrible, I hope you feel better. Coffee always helps mine.

While we are sharing cool baby things, I recently got E a Munch Mitt! She is always chewing on her hand and fingers so I figured it would be good. She likes it so far! It's another one of those things that you wonder why they weren't invented sooner :laugh2:.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Good morning & happy Monday! 

Pato that sounds awful, can't say that I've ever had anything like that but I sure hope it goes away.

Pink I'd love to see the pic of your finished work :)

Afm We found out that my sister is pregnant this week. She's still very early but was having bleeding and dr said baby's hr is low (100 bpm @ 6w) so she will likely miscarry. I feel so bad for her. I'm hoping and praying for a healthy baby & pregnancy. I feel like drs are so quick to tell you the pregnancy is doomed. Anyway I'm really worried that if she miscarries and I end up pregnant shortly after it'll break her heart. I know it's stupid to be so worried about things that haven't and hopefully won't happen but I can't help it.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disneymom1129 said:


> Thanks pink for the av compliment! :flower:
> 
> I'll have to look into these Zippity-zips. E hates to be swaddled but I would like for her to stay covered at night since she already kicks off her blanket.
> 
> Pato sorry about the headache and dizzy spell, I'm sure they're related. A migraine maybe? I would get dizzy with them sometimes. They are terrible, I hope you feel better. Coffee always helps mine.
> 
> While we are sharing cool baby things, I recently got E a Munch Mitt! She is always chewing on her and hand fingers so I figured it would be good. She likes it so far! It's another one of those things that you wonder why they weren't invented sooner :laugh2:.

I've never heard of a munch mit but it looks amazing! Paxton always has a hand in his mouth.


----------



## lenorajoy

Disneymom1129 said:


> Thanks pink for the av compliment! :flower:
> 
> I'll have to look into these Zippity-zips. E hates to be swaddled but I would like for her to stay covered at night since she already kicks off her blanket.
> 
> Pato sorry about the headache and dizzy spell, I'm sure they're related. A migraine maybe? I would get dizzy with them sometimes. They are terrible, I hope you feel better. Coffee always helps mine.
> 
> While we are sharing cool baby things, I recently got E a Munch Mitt! She is always chewing on her and hand fingers so I figured it would be good. She likes it so far! It's another one of those things that you wonder why they weren't invented sooner :laugh2:.

:rofl: AH I love it! It's like a tiny silicone oven mitt for baby to chew on. So adorable!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lol Lenora that's basically what it is! :laugh2:

Hopeful so sorry about your sister's situation :(. Hoping her little bean hangs on.

First day of summer and it's supposed to be 108 :o


----------



## AugustAngel15

hopeful- I had similar feelings with my pregnancy. My sister has been ttc for 5 years with no BFP's. When I got my BFP last year, instinctually I had to call and tell my sister and didn't give a single thought to her struggle. When I calmed down I had felt so bad about it. Then I lost the baby. This time, I remembered all of that and was scared to tell her as I know (we all know) the feeling of wanting it so bad, it not happening, and everyone around us telling us they are pregnant. I did tell her but this time in a calm manner. 

Lenora- I;m feeling pretty good. Nausea was bad last week. I'm taking benefiber religiously due to constipation. More than anything, I just want to sleep all the time. I had 4-5 naps yesterday. Oh and apparently now I snore! I've never snored before! Well, unless I'm drunk or very sick, and I currently am neither. Now I can't yell at my husband for snoring!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

108! Whew, I'd die in that heat if I had to be outside. The high here will only be about 90 today. I was outside for a little bit yesterday evening and started to overheat just sitting on our patio, and this was after 8:00 so it was definitely starting to cool down by then.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: at the snoring August! Pregnancy can do some weird things to us. I will occasionally snore if I'm really tired (I'm assuming). DH always lets me know when I've been snoring. I feel you on the sleeping all the time thing. I would love to have a pre-lunch and post-lunch nap today. And possibly every day.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks for the sippy cup Frangi :) and the munchie mitt Disney they look really cute! 

Hopeful I'm sorry about ur sister, I see online it says 103-125ish is normal. Maybe there's still a chance it will be ok? You had a loss before as well so if that does happen at least she can have comfort in seeing you have a successful pregnancy with Paxton. You know what she's going through.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Good Monday morning lovely ladies. I have been reading as much as I could but I haven't had any time to post anything. I'm sorry I'm not going to be detailed and good today. I haven't been able to take notes :haha:

Pato - I call those "helicopter migraines." I used to get them every now and again from dehydration. Always ended up throwing up... It's like having a bitch of a hangover without drinking. I hope you're feeling better.

FLArmy - Great job on the mission statement! Our group is the best ever. I seriously tried to stick with the August babies group and the third tri group and I just can't. This is home :flower:

August and Lenora - I'm pretty sure I slept through the first trimester. I got home from work and napped, walked the dog and napped, ate dinner and napped. On the weekends I just napped. I went to bed at 9pm and couldn't wake up in the morning. 

Lenora - You might as well buy those maternity pants now. They won't get any cheaper. Might as well the all the mileage you can out of them.

Disney - E is absolutely gorgeous. Her eyes are lakes you can drown in. She's so adorable with her mitt! 

Hopeful - I'm so sorry about Paxton having to wear a helmet. I'm glad that the problem can be corrected though. It's crazy what the doctors call "severe," in the pictures you can't even see anything is off. :kiss:

Breaking - Can't wait to see your test porn!

Amber - I'm sorry I missed the game. I loved your idea. Here's mine:

1. One negative - My anxiety. That evil bitch ruined a good part of my life. I learned to deal with it in my mid-20's but pregnancy hormones resurrected her. I grew up with a physically and emotionally abusive mother. Go figure I have horrible anxiety :shrug:, lol

2. Five positives 
- I'm thankful for my amazing, loving and caring husband. We have been together for 11 years and made many mistakes along the way. Everything we have been through led to where we are now though - incredibly happy! I love that man more and more every day.

-I'm thankful for my job. I work in hell environment with tons of absolute morons but I love the job. I'm also grateful that in this day and age pregnancy is not a career ender in law enforcement. I received a transfer I was sure I was going to be passed over for due to pregnancy. 

-I'm thankful for my in-laws. They occasionally drive me crazy but they showed me the meaning of family. My mother-in-law, for the first time in my life, showed me what it's like to feel mother's love.

-I'm thankful for a friend I made in the last year. We came together under unlikeliest of circumstances and bonded. I supported him through his divorce and heartbreak and he has been there for me every step of the way. DH and he are good friends too now. 

-I'm thankful for being able to get pregnant after 13 years on birth control, surgery on my ovary and DH's issues. I'm thankful for the little bean that has been trying to claw her way out the last few days :) I can't wait to meet her.

The person I admire: Our Fab Family... Each and every one of the ladies. I think it's excellently stated in our Mission Statement. Every day and every hour for more than a year we have been here for each other. No matter what each one was going through...


----------



## Mrs. MB

AFM: We went on a little trip this weekend to Lake Tahoe. It was so nice to do nothing but walk the dog, read and eat for two days :) Puppy of course had stomach problems because he swallowed a huge chunk of wood but that's our dog... Baby shower will be this Saturday! We already received a bunch of gifts and I'm so excited :) Baby V's furniture arrived on Thursday and I can't wait to put it together! She's been active and you can finally see her move on the outside!!!


----------



## frangi33

Haha lenora oven mitts for babies. What an awesome idea pink and great photo! 

Would love to see your home made zipedee zip x


----------



## Cornfieldland

MrsMB I'm sorry your mother was so abusive, but it's really nice that you got a mil you have a good relationship with. That's really sweet and special, since I have three boys I hope I can be a good mil one day. Living with one now has helped me see what I want to be and what I don't want to be for my boys later on in life. Enjoy your shower! So fun to get everything ready for baby! You are so close!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB woohoo for baby shower this weekend! Hoping you share pics :) and get lots of good stuff. Lake Tahoe is so pretty, I've been once before. What a silly pup you have, he's gotta have a stomach of steel by this point :laugh2:.


----------



## pinkpassion

Disneymom1129 said:


> While we are sharing cool baby things, I recently got E a Munch Mitt! She is always chewing on her hand and fingers so I figured it would be good. She likes it so far! It's another one of those things that you wonder why they weren't invented sooner :laugh2:.

Awesome, I'm going to check that out!!!!



.hopeful.one. said:


> Pink I'd love to see the pic of your finished work :)
> 
> Afm We found out that my sister is pregnant this week. She's still very early but was having bleeding and dr said baby's hr is low (100 bpm @ 6w) so she will likely miscarry. I feel so bad for her. I'm hoping and praying for a healthy baby & pregnancy. I feel like drs are so quick to tell you the pregnancy is doomed. Anyway I'm really worried that if she miscarries and I end up pregnant shortly after it'll break her heart. I know it's stupid to be so worried about things that haven't and hopefully won't happen but I can't help it.

I'll post a pic soon, got a fussy pants baby ;)

Sorry about your sisters news. I will hold out hope for her!! I've seen it go either way!!!



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: We went on a little trip this weekend to Lake Tahoe. It was so nice to do nothing but walk the dog, read and eat for two days :) Puppy of course had stomach problems because he swallowed a huge chunk of wood but that's our dog... Baby shower will be this Saturday! We already received a bunch of gifts and I'm so excited :) Baby V's furniture arrived on Thursday and I can't wait to put it together! She's been active and you can finally see her move on the outside!!!

How fun!!! Glad y'all had a good time!! How exciting about your baby shower and the furniture can't wait for pics!!! Love when you can feel and see them on the outside!!! Enjoy it it goes by way too fast!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Here's my homemade zipadee-zip. I made this with no instructions and never seeing one in person. Now that I have some second hand ones I'd probably change a few things. Mine is a bit longer than the original and the arms have less room than the original but I think it'll still work (haven't used it yet because it's bigger than a small so maybe a medium?)
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1466447949114.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Aayla

I'd never heard of a zipadee-zip but then I'm not around babies all that often and I'm not allowed to be in the baby section when we go shopping. Hubby has to reel me back as I can get broody and lost in there. :haha: But they look really comfy for baby. 

AFM: 4 dpo and more symptoms. I now have hot flashes, metallic taste, thirsty, sore throat and mild cramping. on top of that I still have the flushed skin, tingly boobs and fatigue. Man I wish I could test.


----------



## frangi33

Not too long to wait aayla x 

Pink thats awesome go you! 

Mrs mb your weekend sounds blissful! I'd love to see some photos of baby v's nursery when youre done. Were moving in with my parents within the next 6 weeks so baby boy wont have a bedroom for a long while till we find a house. I like seeing other people prepping their nurseries it helps me for some reason! 

Afm: my mil is having major brain surgery on fri to attempt to remove a massive tumour, once that's out and if it works they will then focus on her bowel and liver cancers. All this has been diagnosed within the last couple of months so its been crazy around here, and understandably shes been crazy too. I just hope its down to the tumour and we get a semi normal mil after the surgery. Please keep her in your prayers ladies x


----------



## Aayla

Frangi: I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope they get the tumor. You are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: frangi


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - I'm so sorry you're going through such a difficult time. You're in my thoughts and I hope the surgery goes well. I'll definitely post pictures of the nursery once it's finished. Should be the week of July 11th since hubby has the week of July 4th off and will be working on it :)

Disney - Oh yeah, he has to have a stomach, esophagus and other steel intestines. He's back to solid poop like nothing ever happened. 

Corn - Thank you! We don't pick our parents and she didn't break me, just damaged me around the edges, lol. I'm glad you have an understanding and caring MIL now. It makes such a difference! 

Hopeful - I'm so sorry for your sister. I too read online that at 6 weeks heartbeat can be anywhere from 100 to 130. Especially if she's a few days off? I'm hoping that her pregnancy will progress and they'll see a beautiful racing heart at the next scan.

I'll definitely post pics from our baby shower and the nursery. My MIL ordered some of the decorations for her room for the baby shower and seeing them all just makes me want to see it all put together.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pregnant dingbat story for your laughing pleasure:

About two weeks ago we started receiving baby shower gifts from people that didn't want to bring them to the shower. We received a bassinet but there was no gift message attached and for the life of me I could not figure out who bought it. Few days later I noticed that the purchase was made on 06/10 and thought, "Hmmm, that's the day I bought the mobile." My mother asked me to order it and she'd give me money (present from grandma). I finally went and looked at our bank account - yep, I bought the bassinet... I didn't even look at the total I was in such a rush to check out... WARNING: pregnancy brain is real...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla lots of :dust:! How many DPO until you test?

Frangi I am sorry to hear about your MIL :(. Sending positive vibes for her surgery. Cancer sucks :(.

FLArmy how are you and sweets luv?

Mrs MB that is too funny! It's like you surprised yourself haha. I had the preggo brain real bad too.


Ellie's 4 month appt is tomorrow afternoon. Which is great and all, but I'm one of the ones who gets the really bad anxiety about her shots lol. She was sooo fussy after her 2 month ones. Fingers crossed they aren't as bad this time since she's a little older.


----------



## Aayla

I want to test now!! :rofl:

I was so tired again I needed a nap so I did and just like yesterday all I felt was nausea and a headache. It was so hard to sleep but at the same time I didn't want to get out of bed. Hubby woke me and I dragged my butt to the couch and he said do you want to go back to bed and i'm like no I just don't feel well. Then he asked Do you think your pregnant? 

Lol. So I will be testing as soon as I can. It doesn't make sense to test earlier than 8 dpo but I may just start tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Baby mama's question for y'all... E has had a horrible time with diaper rash ever since she was born.. after she was born a pampers diaper went on her. Within a few hours her butt was blood red and blistered. They said she had a diaper allergy and switched us to Huggies and Boudreaux's butt paste. Well it cleared up pretty well and we battled it off and on until her 2 weeks. We tried several different diapers and creams and ever since 2 weeks it's been horrible and I can no longer get it under control. I've tried every kind of diaper including my cloth diapers, changed wipes including just doing water and just patting. Air dry. All kinds of creams including coconut oil and essential oils. I've tried liners and different materials, cotton bamboo hemp and microfiber. Nothing helps. Some things makes it worse. Some things seem to start to help and then it just gets horrible again. She pees and poops more than any baby I've seen. She poops pretty much every 10-60 minutes. Usually in the 10-20 minute range. I'm almost wondering if her poop is irritating her because the irritation seems bad in the pattern poop like it would sit if on her!!! 
I finally made an appointment for her for tomorrow at the same time H is seen for her 2 yr check up. I just hope we can figure it out if seems so miserable for her!!!

Eta: upon googling it looks like it could be a yeast rash?! Ugh.. well we will find out tomorrow!!


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla- yay! So excited to see some tests! :dust:

Pato - I got that often during my pregnancy. It was really annoying! I would just lay in bed for a few minutes until it went away. Hopefully it stops!

Pink - you're so crafty! I could never make one of those lol. We got one of those zipadeezips for Aubree and she hated it soooo much! It never helped her sleep. Maybe Noah will like it? What age can they start using it?

And about E's diaper rash, have you tried covering it in Aquaphor and then diaper cream? We use Burts Bees diaper ointment and it works amazingly. Whenever Aubree had a really really bad rash I would literally slather on the Aquaphor then top it off with the ointment. It usually clears up in a day. Poor baby :( I hope she gets some relief! 

Disney - omg she's so stinkin cute! And I've never heard of a munch mitt before lol. Where do you get those?!

Hopeful - I'm sorry about your sister :( the beginning week of pregnancy are so scary. 

Mrs. MB - Lake Tahoe sounds so nice! I wish we could go again lol. And yay for nursery furniture! That's the fun part, putting everything together:haha: Can't wait to see baby shower pictures!

Frangi - :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Afm:

I brought Noah to see a LC for some nursing troubles last week. My nipples were literally cracked in half and in so much pain, omg. So today he had an appointment to get his tongue tie clipped and my poor baby has been so miserable all day :cry: I feel like a terrible mommy to do that to him. Ugh. But I'm hoping it'll help his nursing and it won't be so painful for me anymore. So today has been full of a lot of cuddles and snuggles and kisses. My poor little dude :(


----------



## Aayla

My friend's daughter was tongue tied. She just got the surgery done and she is 3 (long story but the short is that dad is in Canada and child is in Mexico with mom). She loved how she can lick ice cream better. Lol in the long run it will be better. My sister was also tongue tied and got the snip as a kid. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks aayla, that's pretty much what the LC said lol. I wanted to cry when he was getting it done :( Nursing definitely feels so much better though


----------



## Disneymom1129

Poor Noah :(. Hopefully that helps his nursing troubles though. I had the cracked nipples bad too, OMG those hurt. I was tongue tied for 16 years before I was diagnosed lol. My poor mom, she had such a hard time with me as an infant because I had projectile vomiting (which we now realize was due to the tongue tie.) Not even the pediatrician diagnosed me then. Things were just different back then. But I digress, hope he has a better day tomorrow. Luckily their mouths heal very quick and nursing will help it too.


----------



## ashleyg

Holy moly they really do hurt! I was almost in tears whenever he would latch on. They're still a little sore because they're still healing but I can notice a difference. I had no idea that a tongue tie can cause so many issues! Especially projectile vomiting?! Did you get it clipped when you were older?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I love the zippy you made! 

Disney shots are awful. Hopefully it goes as well as possible.

Thanks all for the positive thoughts for my sis <3

Ashley pax had a tongue & lip tie too. Getting it fixed was horrible but one it made a world of difference for him. He went from tiny tiny tiny to a healthy weight in a month. He doesn't spit up nearly as bad and he doesn't scream in between drinks. Unfortunately bf just didn't work for us (I'm sure because it took so long to find the stupid ties) but it was completely worth it. I hope Noah heals nice & quick.


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Holy moly they really do hurt! I was almost in tears whenever he would latch on. They're still a little sore because they're still healing but I can notice a difference. I had no idea that a tongue tie can cause so many issues! Especially projectile vomiting?! Did you get it clipped when you were older?

Do you have any lanolin? And yes I got it clipped when I was 16, same time I got my wisdom teeth pulled (took the oral surgeon to finally notice it.)


----------



## ashleyg

Hopeful - aw poor baby that he had both. I was stressing out over him just getting his tongue fixed :( how long did it take for him to heal? I'm hoping it is worth it! Right now I'm having to work to get him off of the nipple shield. I only used it for two days to give my nipples a break because the LC suggested it. But now we're working on getting him to latch without it. 

Disney - I don't think so. I've been using coconut oil on them though! It seems to help a lot. 
That's crazy you got it fixed that late!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mrs MB- Hahahahaha! Baby brain strikes again! I've been taking a prenatal for 2 years and now that I'm pregnant, my husband has to remember to give it to me because I can't. 

Frangi- :hugs: Thoughts and prayers.

Aayla- :dust::dust::dust:

Ashley- eeek! Cracked nipples! That does not sound like a good time.


----------



## Pato

Good morning lovelies,

Hopeful....I totally missed the post about your sister yesterday and couldn't figure out what the others were talking about, had to go back and read....I'm so sorry to hear that and I do hope and pray it doesn't end in miscarriage for her....hope you and baby boy are doing ok...

Ash...So sorry Noah had to go through that but as you said it seems to have made a difference so that's good fright...hope your nips feel better soon. I remember after my DS was born I literally cried when he nursed and his little cheeks were sucking deep, I thought my bloody nipples were coming off....it got so bad that I was scared and by breast were horribly hot and engorged and the milk came out almost like pus it was so thick, I was on my way to mastitis and had to nurse so yeah....the joy

Disney....hope all goes well for baby's shot...that anxiety is a real cow for real....she'll be fine though...

Pink...love your little sewing projects, you are so talented with a machine I wish I had your talent...I need to do some diy projects around the house......hope you get some relief fpr baby E's diaper rash, that has got to be uncomfortable

Mrs. MB.... Glad you enjoyed lake Tahoe, (never heard of it) but I live in the caribbean so....yeah...lol at iron puppy (ironman) Hope you have a great baby shower for baby V and excited to see the furniture and nursery all set up...

Frangi....wow 34 weeks, so close...we'll be lon labour watch in no time soon:hugs:

August....how are you feeling today??

Aayla.... :TEST: we encourage test porn from like 4dpo....:haha: I know it's early, don't mind me we can wait....til tomorrow:haha:

Flarmy, Busy, Coast, Amber, Corn, Muffin, 5Stars, Tie, Lilmis, Tashe and Lenora I hope you are all doing well ......

Wonder how Breaking's test turned out, hope she's ok and really hope she got her BFP....

AFM CD12 today:coffee:


----------



## lenorajoy

Frangi - So sorry for everything you're going through. :hugs:

Ashley - Poor baby and poor nips!! The cracking sounds absolutely dreadful, but I'm glad you're already noticing a difference!

Pink - Poor little E's bum... I hope you can find something that works for her. It sounds incredibly uncomfortable for her and I'm sure it's terrible for you to watch her going through it. You may be on to something with the yeast, though. I'm not sure what can be done, but if it is a reaction to yeast there may be something the doctor can give you to help.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, regardless of when you start testing, really looking forward to some test porn!! :haha: Sounds very promising!

AFM: SO SO TIRED. I've been a bit extra hungry today (I've already had a snack since breakfast and I'm debating having another!:rofl:) and I've been wanting a nap for hours now. Also, I ordered some maternity pants last night and can't wait to try them on! I do hope I like them. I can return/exchange them, but I'd rather not have to go to the trouble. I'm wearing my "fat" pants today so I wouldn't have to rubber band the button, but they're definitely still my "fat" pants. They stay up now, but they're definitely just as baggy pretty much everywhere except my lower abdomen/butt. :haha: So I've got baggy knees, extra fabric under my butt, and a nice gap at the back of my waist, but hey they don't feel like they're squeezing me!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- LOL! So it looks like you pooped your pants?

AFM- I'm feeling good. I wish I could take naps throughout the day. I work 12 hour days Tuesdays and Thursdays. Today will be rough. ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz Other than that I feel pretty darn good! Definitely feeling Lenora on the bloat. I'm just anxiously awaiting July 6 for my first appointment. I'm having a little bit of a difficult time right now mentally because I'm right around the time I lost it before. I'm doing my best to push it out of my head.


----------



## lenorajoy

August, I burst out laughing at that! Nearly spit out my food! :rofl: Thankfully they're not THAT baggy, but I can feel how loose they are. From someone else's perspective they probably look like they fit just fine, but now that I've been wearing them several hours I'm starting to have to pull them up all the time again.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Nobody likes a saggy bottom. lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ashley it took Paxton about a month to heal after his tie revision. He threw a fit during stretches for about 2 weeks but didn't seem bothered after that. We still continue to do the stretches eve now though because I've heard horror stories of it growing back.


----------



## Aayla

Ok here is the first of the test porn. :haha:

5 dpo. Of course negative.
 



Attached Files:







20160621_095010.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AugustAngel15

:rofl: I never thought I would be so into porn


----------



## pinkpassion

Pato , you live in the Caribbean?! What part? You are so lucky!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

August- yeah definitely no fun!!

Pato - omg!! that sounds horrible :nope: luckily mine aren't THAT bad! I don't know how you continued to nurse like that!

Lenora - thanks I'm hoping it continues to get get better!
And lol I hate the first few weeks of pregnancy when nothing fits but maternity stuff is too big. That's how it always is for me haha. Once I'm close to 12 weeks the maternity stuff starts to actually fit me 

Hopeful - yeah we have to do the exercises too :( I'm starting them today. Poor little guy. I'm trying to get him off the shield but he nurses almost every hour to hour and half last night and they're sore today. I'm so terrified of them being cracked and super painful again 

Aayla - yay for some test porn! :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aayla you crack me up! I hope to see a second line very soon ;)


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - I'm sorry it's a difficult time right now. I know I waited like a crazy person until the first ultrasound. I can only imagine your feelings. 

Ashley - I'm glad you got Noah's tie fixed. You're not a horrible mommy, you're a great mommy for doing that. I hope he heals fast and it makes a great difference. I was lip tied and it wasn't corrected until I was about 4. Better get it done now!

Aayla - 5DPO porn, love it! Keep them coming girl!

Pato - Lake Tahoe is a popular vacation destination in Northern California. In the winter there's skiing and sledding and anything snow related. In the summer there's the lake and beautiful majestic hiking trails. I was only in the Caribbean once - on a cruise :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry for not catching up, I'll try to soon

Just wanted to post the hematoligist at the cancer center called. They have a cancellation and asked if I wanted to be move up, so now I go tomorrow morning


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Good luck! I'm glad you don't have to go through more agonizing wait. Hope the update is good! You're in my thoughts!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLArmyWife said:


> Sorry for not catching up, I'll try to soon
> 
> Just wanted to post the hematoligist at the cancer center called. They have a cancellation and asked if I wanted to be move up, so now I go tomorrow morning

Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Good Luck Flarmy!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Good luck flarmy!!! I hope all is well and you get good news!!!

Well I was right about 2 things. E's rash is candida yeast, they put her on nystatin ointment. And she has an upper lip tie! But she nurses fairly well she just shallows extra air and comes unlatched easily. But the dr said it's not worth the 600 it would cost to get it clipped. SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS?! does it really cost that much???? :saywhat:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Poor baby E!!! That's awful. I hope the ointment helps. You'd think things don't cost that much but man... Two years ago hubby and I had tonsils out for different reasons. My surgery was $60k for just tonsillectomy. He had turboplasty, uvula removal and tonsillectomy to the tune of $100k. Now, really? Thankfully with our insurance we paid $100 for each surgery but $100k???


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck flarmy!

Pink - what the heck?! Noah's tongue clipping only cost me $50! I went to see a private lactation consultant and she did it in her office


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Good luck flarmy!!! I hope all is well and you get good news!!!
> 
> Well I was right about 2 things. E's rash is candida yeast, they put her on nystatin ointment. And she has an upper lip tie! But she nurses fairly well she just shallows extra air and comes unlatched easily. But the dr said it's not worth the 600 it would cost to get it clipped. SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS?! does it really cost that much???? :saywhat:

Ellie had a yeast rash at 5 weeks. They're annoying but the nystatin will clear it up pretty quick! And what the flock $600?? If she's nursing fine then leave it! E is still lip tied and doing fine.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: when my friend got his daughter's done it was about $400 US but that was in Mexico. Maybe it depends on the clinic? 

AFM: loads of symptoms today. Mainly the same as yesterday. Flushed skin, tingly boobs, feeling hot, twinges and mild cramping, thirsty, metallic taste and fatigue (this one is getting me, all I want to do is nap). 

I tried telling my mom as I am so excited I am getting these symptoms. She was very defeatus. Not even the typical stuff I get of "don't get your hopes up" etc..no she told me that I am making them up and they are just all in my head because I know I ovulated when I thought I didn't and I just want to be pregnant. Sure, I want to be pregnant but I'm not going to make up symptoms. i'm pretty sure the hot flashes I was having while in the supermarket were real. lol and if I'm going to make up symptoms wouldn't it be the ones that are typical...peeing all the time, morning sickness, food aversion? 

Oh well. No one in RL believes me really. They think it is too soon and I'm getting my hopes up...well duh. :dohh: I do so every month. :roll: :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla don't let the negative Nancy's get to you. You know your body and what is normal for you or not! I KNEW something was up with me literally like 3 days after i ovulated. I felt so off and not like myself so I knew I either had to be pregnant or something was wrong with me lol. But I know that if I told anyone how I was feeling they would have called me crazy too! But obviously I was totally pregnant lol ;) I can't wait to see more of your tests!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks! I knew at 3dpo last time too as I had stuff I had never felt before and each cycle that I wasn't pregnant I didn't get all the same symptoms. Sure I got some but I knew they were nothing like it was before. This cycle is way more similar to my bfp than my bfn. 

I feel pregnant. I'm more certain that conception has occurred. whether or not implantation will occurr is another thing and i will know that hopefully soon.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla I hope you get your BFP so you can wave it around in your mom's face! Obviously you know your own body better than she does so don't let her get to you. The only symptom I had was sore boobs but that was enough to tell me that there was a good chance that I was. And btw I didn't get a faint pos until 10 DPO. :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM, Ellies 4 month appointment went well today. She is 13 lbs 5 oz and 25.2" long. So she gained almost 3 lbs so her ped was happy. Shots of course were sad but I'm so glad it's over with. Bad news is that they were out of one of them, so she has to go back to get it whenever it comes in. Ugh! No fussiness this evening like last time so that is good at least.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Pink I paid $680 for Paxton's tongue & lip revision but that's because I opted to go to a place that has a laser which was out of network for my insurance :( 

Aayla I'm sending mountains of baby dust your way. I hope you're right this time! 

Disney I'm glad miss Ellie is doing so well. Shots suck but I'm glad she's not fussy. Fussy babies make for long nights.


----------



## ashleyg

Disney - glad her appointment went well! Poor baby :( I hate shots. I dread when I have to bring Aubree to get them :growlmad:


----------



## ashleyg

Afm 

Hoping tonight goes better with Noah. This mama is tired!! He's been back to his normal self today though so it doesn't seem like his tongue is bugging him. I've been doing the exercises they told me to do and he's been whatever about it lol. He has his 2 week appointment tomorrow too and I'm going to ask his pediatrician about him nursing so much lately. I'm sure it just normal newborn stuff but i definitely don't remember this with DD :nope:


----------



## Aayla

Ashley: i didn't get my bfp until 13 dpo so I don't get disappointed until I see a bfn at that point. My brother was a glutton when we was a baby. So much that my mom couldn't keep up and had to switch to formula. 

Disney: Glad her appt went well and she is growing!!

So I totally forgot to mention (some of you know by being on my FB) but not ttc news: I have a chance to possibly be in the next infomercial for 21 Day Fix Extreme. I am part of the tv test group on FB and all I have to do is do the program and post video answers to their questions and hopefully get epic results in the 21 days. I'm super excited. I've been on it for 2 days. Workouts have been hard to start because I feel so tired all day but I have got them done. 

Off to bed shortly. Will post more test porn in the morning!


----------



## Aayla

I created a test thread in the pregnant test section. I will still post here as well (probably first lol).


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aayla hot flushes were my first symptom as well. I'm usually a human icicle so when I was sweating and everyone else was wearing jumpers and looking perfectly normal, I knew something was up. FX!

I send DH with the kids for shots. I can't do it. He's the stay at home parent so it's usually more convenient for him to take them but even if I'm off, nope. Can't.

I'm glad to hear tongue ties have been fixed and babies are doing well. Hope they gave tired mamas a break last night.

The more I hear prices, the more glad I am to live in the UK. The NHS might not be perfect but gads. At least you don't get a bill at the end, and there's the option to go private if you want to and can afford it.

Anyway. Very sorry for the selfish post but good vibes and such like would be much appreciated. I started bleeding yesterday. No pain today but I'm terrified obviously. Scan in an hour, but as I'm not even quite six weeks yet, I'm not sure how much use it's going to be.

Sorry ladies. I'll update soon and read through properly. Love all round!


----------



## frangi33

Oh no m&s! Sending you positive thoughts honey xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey fab ladies, I hope you all are doing well...I will have toooooo many pages to go through to catch up :nope:....I promise to do better from here...I will try to start coming back on daily and at least post once a day...

I hope all of the fab babies are doing well and the fab mommies....

Wishing much baby dust to all my tww ladies....

:hugs: to all my ladies ntnp.....

AFM....im 7dpIUI and 9dpts.....


----------



## 5starsplus1

Oh FLarmy I good luck with your apt today....please update as soon as you can my dear :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

out of pure exhaustion I managed to sleep soundly last night, but the anxiety is in full gear this morning. About to go get dressed. Need to leave the house in 30 minutes. Really wish my DH could have gone but he can't miss school

I'm leaving the house at 9am EST.. should get to the office around 10L15/10:30 (they asked me to be there at 10:30 for paperwork and in-processing :shrug:). Appointment it supposed to start at 11am but let's be honest, we all know Dr offices run behind so I'm thinking I won't actually get to start my appointment until 11:30. I'll do my best to update when/where I can


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'll be thinking of you! Hope it goes well and Im sorry you are feeling so anxious!

Frangi I'm sorry about your mil, I hope she is able to have success with the surgery. Hoping the move and all this isn't to much stress on you.

Hopeful poor baby Paxton :( Its so hard to watch your babies cry but ur a good mommy. It's harder on the moms.

Pink hope baby's rash clears I'm sure that's making her more fussy.

5star's everything crossed for you! Xxx

Aayla fxd your intuition is right on target.


----------



## Cornfieldland

M&S I hope the bleeding is nothing, keep us updated.
I'm sorry you must be feeling anxious.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, people are so silly. Everybody has been fed the "you can't have symptoms until after implantation" malarkey and won't even stop to think that hormones change when you conceive and hormones do crazy things to our bodies. Hormones are hormones, and depending on how sensitive your body is to them, you might feel it that early. Everyone spouts it off like it's gospel and won't even be open to the possibility that they might be wrong and instead accuse you of making things up. :trouble: Jerks!

M&S I truly hope everything is okay. :hugs: I'm thinking of you.

5stars - Fx!! :dust:

I hope everyone else is doing okay. Thinking of you all.

AFM - I took a nap from about 5-6 yesterday, was up for a couple of hours, and then went to bed at 8 and slept until 5:30 this morning. :haha: Sorry to all of you who are losing sleep (due to newborns, infants, stress, etc.) because I'm sure at this point you would all probably kill to be able to sleep like that! But I feel so much better today. I still feel like I could use a nap this afternoon, but I was struggling so much yesterday.


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - Best of luck at your appointment today! I'm glad you got some sleep last night, even if it was from pure exhaustion. I hope they can answer all of your questions and you can have some peace of mind!


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy thinking of you!!

M&s I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. I've got everything crossed for you!!! Please update us when you can!!!

5stars when will you begin testing or will you wait for the official test from the dr? How are you feeling?? I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

E's little bum looked so much better after just the first application and has continued to look better every time I look at it!! Her lip tie isn't that bad but it does cause her to swallow a lot of air when nursing because she loses her latch. But we can get through it!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww I'm glad her bum is looking better!! Hopefully it's just a temporary irritation and you won't need to use the medicated stuff all the time. Did you get any answers regarding what might be causing it? Anything that can be changed, or will it just go away on its own? Also, is she really gassy because of swallowing extra air? I can't believe insurance won't cover most of fixing the lip tie! That's insane! I don't think I would do anything at that price either if I could manage without it.


----------



## 5starsplus1

pinkpassion said:


> Flarmy thinking of you!!
> 
> M&s I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. I've got everything crossed for you!!! Please update us when you can!!!
> 
> 5stars when will you begin testing or will you wait for the official test from the dr? How are you feeling?? I'm so excited for you!!!

Decided to wait until the blood draw on Monday....just want the initial excitement when the Dr calls....I'm feeling good...cramping on and off but really trying to stay positive


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pink a yeast infection is what I was gonna suggest as well. Poor baby. If you used cloth on her, make sure you wash those ones hot before you put them back on because the infection can live in the nappy and re-infect.

It was bad news for me - there was nothing on the scan, so no ectopic as far as they can tell, but no baby in the uterus either - she pointed out the lining and all the way from tubes to cervix, both abdominal and internal scans were done.. In her words 'this is not a six week result' and they're doing further tests to make sure ectopic is ruled out, not because they think there's any hope. Obviously stranger things have happened, but with the kind of bleeding I've had, I'd be very surprised if betas on Friday come back higher than today.


----------



## Cornfieldland

M&S I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

M&S :hugs: I'm so so sorry, dear. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## lenorajoy

I don't think I've seen anything from our busy for a while. Thinking of her and hoping everything is alright.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Just arrived. .. ran late so yea


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink glad E's bottom is looking better

M&S I am soo sorry :cry:

5stars I've got everything crossed for you, this week needs to hurry up!

Lenora sorry about all that glorious sleep you've been getting... :haha: 

FLArmy hope your appt goes well

Sorry to post and run


----------



## Mrs. MB

M&S - I'm so sorry sweetheart. That's devastating :hugs: Wish I could give you a hug in person.

Aayla - You know your body better than someone else. The month of BFP I convinced myself nothing was out of the ordinary but I sure had some weird stuff going on :) Keeping everything crossed for you.

Disney - 4 months, OMG, I can't believe how quickly time flies. I'm glad she's doing so well! Good job mama!

Ashley - I'm sure with two kids it's a lot more exhausting than it was with DD alone and everything was brand new and you took it as it came. Now you're trying to remember and compare... Hopefully baby Noah settles into a routine soon.

5Stars - So good to hear from you! Can't wait for Monday to hear your results. Hopefully that baby you've been wishing for is on the way.

FLArmy - Anxiously waiting for your update!

Lenora - Haha, you wake up after 13 hours and you feel like you can take on the world but two hours later you're like... Never mind, I'd like to go back to bed, thank you very much. 

Pink - Glad baby E's bump is looking better already. Must be such a relief!!! Hope she's done with the rash for good!

AFM: This is completely silly but... This morning I wanted fruit so very badly... I went to the store before work and got those small bowls of pre-cut fruit, medley of melons and apples. I set the bag on my side desk and it collapsed spilling the contents on the floor and plastic containers popped. All the fruit was on the floor. Considering we have a mice problem here I'm surely not eating fruit that was on the floor... I didn't cry but I thought about it.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

M&S :hugs: So sorry to hear hun. 

Flarmy I'm thinking of you tootse


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> M&S - I'm so sorry sweetheart. That's devastating :hugs: Wish I could give you a hug in person.
> 
> Aayla - You know your body better than someone else. The month of BFP I convinced myself nothing was out of the ordinary but I sure had some weird stuff going on :) Keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Disney - 4 months, OMG, I can't believe how quickly time flies. I'm glad she's doing so well! Good job mama!
> 
> Ashley - I'm sure with two kids it's a lot more exhausting than it was with DD alone and everything was brand new and you took it as it came. Now you're trying to remember and compare... Hopefully baby Noah settles into a routine soon.
> 
> 5Stars - So good to hear from you! Can't wait for Monday to hear your results. Hopefully that baby you've been wishing for is on the way.
> 
> FLArmy - Anxiously waiting for your update!
> 
> Lenora - Haha, you wake up after 13 hours and you feel like you can take on the world but two hours later you're like... Never mind, I'd like to go back to bed, thank you very much.
> 
> Pink - Glad baby E's bump is looking better already. Must be such a relief!!! Hope she's done with the rash for good!
> 
> AFM: This is completely silly but... This morning I wanted fruit so very badly... I went to the store before work and got those small bowls of pre-cut fruit, medley of melons and apples. I set the bag on my side desk and it collapsed spilling the contents on the floor and plastic containers popped. All the fruit was on the floor. Considering we have a mice problem here I'm surely not eating fruit that was on the floor... I didn't cry but I thought about it.

:rofl: Yes, that's exactly what it's like! Can I go back to bed now please? LOL. And the fruit incident is so unfortunate. I'm pretty sure I would have cried. Snacks are seriously precious now, especially when they sound amazing.

And Disney, I'm sure you're SO sorry I'm getting so much sleep! :haha: I know once you have even one kid (regardless of age) that pretty much goes out the window. Indefinitely. I'm definitely taking advantage of it while I can! I've never been one to take naps, so this is all so new to me.


----------



## Aayla

M&S: I am so sorry :hugs:

Pink: Glad E's rash is getting better

Flarmy: you should be in your appt as I write this. Hope everything goes well!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone but I had to go back 3 pages first thing in the morning.


----------



## Aayla

And here is your daily test porn 

6dpo. Pics taken within time limit (if it matters)

1st pic is taken in my bathroom and second is taken in my bedroom with the flash on.
 



Attached Files:







20160622_090750.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 12









20160622_090822.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sitting here waiting to talk to the dr. The Nurse was nice but damn don't ask me to fill out 10 pages of info if you're not going to read it. Hate having to answer questions I've already clearly answered on paper. Don't mind clarifying it but at least look over what you made me write!

Sorry irritated lol. Will update when I get out


----------



## 5starsplus1

So sorry M&S....


----------



## Pato

Flarmy....I'm on pins and needles waiting and praying...

M&S....O my goodness I'm so sorry...:cry::hugs: wish I could hug you in person:hugs:

Pink...glad the ointment is working... $600 DANG

Ashley.... Hope your nips are feeling better..

Disney...glad E is gaining weight and her shot went well....

Mrs. MB.... don't you just hate when that happens....I hope you get your fruit...

Aayla...congrats on the video...I hope you do well....keep the porn coming:haha:

5Stars....Glad to seee you honey:hugs:

Busy and Tasha and Muffin and Teeny,....miss you guys hope all is well....Busy when is your next scan??

August and Lenora hope you two are feeling good today....

Corn, Hopeful how are my baby boys??:hugs:

Hugs and kisses to all my babies today from auntie Pato:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Driving so I'll just say it looks ok


----------



## pinkpassion

M&s :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: I'm so sorry!!! I hope that everything is ok and no sign of ectopic, I'm glad there's no signs of one right now but it's just so sad!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Aayla - I don't know if I can see something (because I have major line eye) but I want to say a shadow of something is creeping up? FX so hard for you my darling.

FLArmy - Glad it looks ok and looking forward to a more detailed update!

Lenora - Hubby told me he'll buy me a Safeway worth of fruit, lol. The things that upset us during pregnancy, lol. It's a good thing I also bought whole peaches so I could eat one and curb the craving. I swear I spent my first trimester in a haze. I remember coming home from work and just sitting on the couch. My FIL who was staying with us for a bit would try to talk to me and I would just look at him like he was torturing me, lol.

M&S - How are you holding up?


----------



## FLArmyWife

m&S- I'm so sorry!

a quick update while fussy butt burns some energy in his jumperoo

So she said even though my iron levels came back within normal range they're still below what they like to see and within the range they consider to be deficient. SO, I have to take iron every day along with vitamin C to help it get absorbed and then get rechecked in 2 months. If my hemaglobin is normal at that time I have to continue on the iron regiment for 3 more months, get retested, and if still good then I can go off it.


My Ferritin (Ferritin is a protein in the body that binds to iron; most of the iron stored in the body is bound to ferritin. Ferritin is found in the liver camera.gif, spleen camera.gif, skeletal muscles, and bone marrow. Only a small amount of ferritin is found in the blood. The amount of ferritin in the blood shows how much iron is stored in your body.) is their main worry right now. Yes my hemaglobin is low but it's not tanking just yet. However the ferritin, The normal range is 10-155.. I'm at 4! So out of a range of 145 points I'm not even remotely in that range! 


As long as all the blood work looks good after the meds they don't think it'll need further looking at, but it'll depend on my body actually processing and absorbing the iron


----------



## ashleyg

M&s I'm so sorry! :( 

Flarmy - hopefully your body starts to get back on track!! 

Pink - glad e's rash is starting to get better!

5stars - looking forward to your tests!

Lenora - haha yeah definitely enjoy all the sleep you can now! You will miss it ;)

Mrs. Mb - lol I totally would have cried! Those pregnancy cravings are intense :haha: 
And I hope Noah gets into a routine soon it's rough at the moment 

Pato - thanks for thinking of my nips! Hahah. They're better but still using the stupid shield because they're still a little sore and I want them to completely heal.


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy: Glad to hear if wasn't life threatening or cancer. Glad you have a plan of attack and hopefully this will increase your levels to normal. 

Afm: symptoms are a bit less today. Still feel flushed and hot, and my abdomen area feels a bit crampy and full but the biggest change today is my cm. I feel like someone turned on a tap down there. :rofl: but the day is still young for me so we shall see how it goes


----------



## ashleyg

*Afm :*

Noah had his 2 week appointment today and he is 7lbs 1oz and 21 inches long. He was 6lbs 10oz at birth and 19inches. So he's definitely gaining! 

Nighttime is really really rough. Especially last night. He would absolutely NOT go to sleep no matter what I did. All he wanted to do was nurse and suckle all. night. long. As soon as I thought he was asleep, I'd move him to my chest and within 10 minutes he was up again trying to nurse. So finally at around 3:30am I had to give him to my husband because I was so exhausted. I cried and I slept in the guest room for 2 hours while DH took care of him. So today DH is going out to get the MamaRoo swing to see if he will sleep in that longer than an hour at a time. My daughter loved that thing and she would sleep for hours in it so I'm hoping it helps him too. 

Sorry for the downer post but I seriously am having such a hard time with him not sleeping. I thought my daughter was bad but he is like a million times worse. I can handle being up every two or three hours but only sleeping 45 minutes at a time the last few nights is terrible


----------



## Aayla

Ash: sorry he isn't sleeping and you are having a rough go of it. Wish I could offer you advice.


----------



## frangi33

Oh ashley:( you poor thing

M&s im so sorry honey

Flarmy thats good news x 

Welcome back 5 stars!


----------



## FLArmyWife

ashley- I'm sorry. Could he be going through a growth spurt? I seem to remember 2 weeks being a rough patch for Sweets too. Hope you find something that works soon


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy, glad they seem to have a good regimen set for you for what you've got going on!

Ashley, ohh those first few weeks are so tiring. It gets better hun. Sounds like cluster feeding which is very tiring for the mamas, but very good for our milk supply! He's growing great and you're doing wonderful. Hang in there mama. Hope the swing works.

AFM- Ellie is very sleepy today and a bit fussy. All normal after vaccines but it just makes me sad. Hoping she's back to her normal self tomorrow.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

M&S - So sorry to hear this :hugs:

5stars - Good luck! Can't wait for your results!

Mrs. MB - That really sucks. I would've cried too, especially if I was craving fruit, paid the money to buy it and then it spills all over the floor. I actually left out a whole bag of food in the car one day and was devastated. It was about $30 worth of food. I wanted to scream. Darn pregnant brain :brat:

Aayla - Going by your chart, you have a pretty good chance this month! You had a dip but it is still well above your crosshairs. When do you plan to test?


----------



## Aayla

I have already started testing. lol I have posted today's test on here on page 1467. I also have a thread in the test section as well. 

I'm going nuts over the test. I keep zooming in on my camera and sometimes I swear I see something. Probably nothing as it is so very early. 

But my symptoms are promising. Hoping today's dip was an implantation dip. The temp rise yesterday could have also been environment as well. my bedroom is either really hot or really cold. I have a hard time finding a balance. Especially if it is a night hubby and I get to sleep together (he works graveyards and I work days).


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - I'm relieved to see it's nothing as horrible and life-threatening as you were afraid it could be! I'm glad the doctor has a plan to get things regulated, or at least find out what's going on. Hopefully the iron supplements will do the trick for your iron levels and the doctor has a plan for your ferritin levels.

Ashley, you poor thing! Sleep deprivation is so exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally. I hope he has a growth spurt and stops the cluster feeding so you can get some sleep. Hang in there, lovely. It'll get better! :hugs:

Aayla, fx for you! Looking forward to the next test! :haha:

AFM: Picked up the bras I ordered online and had to go up 2 cup sizes already! :dohh: And this is without really much of anything in the way of weight gain yet. I'm just hoping they level off for the rest of my pregnancy so I don't have to keep buying bras! That seems unlikely, though, considering I'll be gaining weight as I go.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy so glad all is well!!! I hope the supplements work!!!

Ashley hang in there it does get better!!! I'm sorry you are having such a hard time!!! Xoxoxoxo

Aayla waiting for today's tests!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

m+s- My heart breaks for you. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better about this. Just know, we are all here for you and thinking of you.

FLA- Yay for acceptable results! I'll keep praying!

Aayla- Hurry up with the test porn!

AFM- I should not be allowed to go grocery shopping unsupervised. I spent far too much money and junk. Lol. I bought 4 boxes of jalapeno poppers!!!!! I love them but that bight be a bit excessive. This is really my only "junk craving" though. I'm eating ridiculous amounts of fruits and raw veggies. You would think I could poop but noooooo! Other than that, just anxiously awaiting July 6th.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Dang!!! Already two cup sizes? I went up a cup size in the beginning of the pregnancy and that was all :)

August - LOL, that will not stop. I just went to the grocery store and got out with a loaf of French bread, honey roasted peanuts and honey/mustard pretzel bites :) Amongst other things... I had the worst constipation in the beginning so hopefully it will get better for you.

FLArmy - I'm glad the results are not scary. One day at a time with what they're recommending and hopefully you'll see a much better result in a few months. I'm glad you're getting it done now and not few months down the line.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Apparently, that baby brain is affecting my spellings skills.


----------



## Aayla

Alright ladies. Here is today's test. 7dpo fmu
 



Attached Files:







20160623_084658.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs.mb I saw you say something about honey/mustard pretzel bites (which I love) but it reminded me of one of my other favorites... Snyders mawesome these hot buffalo wing pretzel pieces and OMG they are so good and so addicting ... when I first heard of them I thought they sounded disgusting but I was persuaded to try them and it was all over from there I couldn't get enough. And they aren't "hot" unlike the name suggests! Just DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Aayla is that a hint of pink I see????? I think I see a second line or start of one :yipee:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aayla, I think I see a hint of pink as well. :dust:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - mmmmm..... that sounds delicious! I haven't seen those around but I'm going to have to look now!

Aayla - I'm with the other ladies. That looks like a tiny line beginning. FRER time?


----------



## Aayla

Oh my god. Oh my god. I see it sort of when I zoom in on it and in RL I see a bit of shadow when I shine my flash light on it. (My lightening sucks and is very yellow). 

I get paid tomorrow so I will be picking up a 2 box of frer. I might wait until 10 dpo to do the frer. We can't afford to buy any more. But we shall see if my patience holds out. Lol


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aayla- I inverted for you.
 



Attached Files:







14667003663279.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla I can totally see the start of something!


So DH picked up the MamaRoo yesterday and Noah gave us one three hour stretch and then was back to up every two hours. But holy moly I feel so much better today! I hope this continues and it wasn't a fluke lol


----------



## Pato

Ok Aayla I swore I saw a bit of a pink shadow and I'm twisting my screen every which way thinking 7dpo I must b nuts.....BUT....seeing that everyone else can kinda sorta see it too, I'm convinced either its there .....or we aaall nuts...so, tomorrow awaits....eeeekkkkkk


----------



## Cornfieldland

Fxd Aayla :)


----------



## Pato

Flarmy, I really wanted to respond last night but my net was ssssslllllllllooooooooooooooooowwwwwwww so I just went to bed. Glad your results have a positive outlook and none of those scary guys...hoping and praying for the best love:hugs:

Ash....I read your post and went :shock::rofl: why am I inquiring about another woman's nipples? that was too funny but seriously...I'm glad you got some rest and I hope it continues....

AFM...it seems as though I've O'd early on day 12. had a big temp dip then but it shot back up yesterday and today its showing biphasic... I usually O on cd 13-15 mostly on cd14 but it seems like I'm 2dpo:shrug: I manage two BD sessions last week and only one on cd12...I had ewcm and O pain since cd 10/11 so I suppose its possible.. I'm not expecting anything from this cycle. Anywhooo....have a brilliant day ladies


----------



## Aayla

Thanks for the inversion August. I think i can see something a bit better. 

I can't believe everyone can see something! 

But I had some nausea this morning and I have cold like symptoms. And last when hubby were doing it, it was so uncomfortable down there in a certain position. :rofl:


----------



## lenorajoy

Oooh Aayla, hoping for some good lines soon!! :dust:

Ashley, I'm so glad you at least got a decent stretch of sleep! Compared to being awake almost the entire night apart from dozing off for a few minutes here and there, I'm sure you feel a huge difference! Hopefully this is a new trend!

Pato, fx for you! Even if you didn't get much bd in. :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

Pato - hahaha ladies in my FB mommy group have asked about my nips too :rofl: I feel touched that they're getting asked about :haha: 

Lenora - yes I feel much better today! I'm still going to nap though because I'm still tired but not nearly as exhausted as the few days before. 

Aayla - my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aayla I can see something on both your pic and the inverted one. Fx for you! I still think your chart looks promising! :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

lilmiss how are ya doing hun? You're getting close!!


----------



## Aayla

Got my 7dpo progesterone results. 55.2!! :dance: I definitely ovulated lol. Not that I didn't know this already. 

So the nausea didn't go away for most of the day. I was able to eat dinner thankfully. So I was a little snacks after and so decided to have a cheese slice. The processed Kraft kind. Oh my god that was disgusting. It was so salty and just tasted vile. And totally reactivated my nausea. Real cheese only now. Lol


----------



## Aayla

Also got my hemoglobin A1C test results back. According to the test it is normal range!! This test was given because I asked to be put on metformin again and the doc wanted to be sure. I am not even pre-diabetic according to the results. But when I did the glucose fast last year or so ago it had me as insulin resistant. So when they call me to discuss the results I am going to ask if this test confirms or denies that first diagnosis.


----------



## frangi33

Aayla what time is it there? When will you be testing again?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Aayla looking forward to seeing your test on today :happydance:

Pato praying for you hun

lilmisscaviar how are you doing

Lenorjay oh wow 2 cups sizes, wish my boobs would grow hehehehe

Flarmy im glad everything is fine with you 

M&S how are you doing hun :hugs:

August I hope you get to poop soon lol

Mrs.MB how have you been hun

Pink how are you and baby girl doing

Frangi hey good to see you

Disney and Ashley how are those babies doing?

Hopeful how is your sister doing love?

Muffin, Amber, Ccoast, TeenyWeeny, Tie how are you guys doing....miss you guys!!!

AFM: nothing really to talk about....im 9dpiui and 11dpts....hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## pinkpassion

Guys I am in absolute misery. Woke up at 2 am with 102 fever, my body aches so bad I can barely move but I can't stop shivering so it hurts all over and my right boob feels like it's going to explode and my head hurts something awful.... yep 3rd round of mastitis. I can't stop crying. I'm miserable and dh had no choice but to go to work today he has no more time off. I'm not sure how I'm going to take care of 2 babies today... I'm pretty sure her lip tie isn't causing all the problems. She can't drain me fully in 2 areas. Never had any of these issues with H so it's all awful. I think I'm going to have no choice but to exclusively pump.. which I don't want but I'll do if I have to!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Pink I'm so sorry! I would be in tears too!! :( that sounds just miserable :hugs: Is there any friends or family that can help with the babies? Will you be able to call th Dr and get something without going in? I wish I could help you, I really feel for you! Xxx


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Guys I am in absolute misery. Woke up at 2 am with 102 fever, my body aches so bad I can barely move but I can't stop shivering so it hurts all over and my right boob feels like it's going to explode and my head hurts something awful.... yep 3rd round of mastitis. I can't stop crying. I'm miserable and dh had no choice but to go to work today he has no more time off. I'm not sure how I'm going to take care of 2 babies today... I'm pretty sure her lip tie isn't causing all the problems. She can't drain me fully in 2 areas. Never had any of these issues with H so it's all awful. I think I'm going to have no choice but to exclusively pump.. which I don't want but I'll do if I have to!

Oh dear Pink I'm so very sorry to hear this. Yes I do believe pumping it off will help. I remember going through this with my DS, the pain and high fever and awful headache left me feeling like I was moving in slow motion black and white, plus the engorged breast was piping hot and hard and lumpy....had to get the milk out, painful times but necessary. I know how you feel and it's gonna be tough with two babies. I started by wrapping a warm-hot towel around the breast that started the milk oozing and then it started to pour out, I simply leaned over the bathroom sink and let it run out, that gave me just enough ease to be able to bare the expressing....I hope you get some relief soon....


----------



## lenorajoy

Ohh pink I'm so sorry! That sounds absolutely awful!! Did the last round of mastitis fully go away? I wish I had some advice or lived anywhere near you so I could help you out! You poor thing. Perhaps you could pump between feedings and store what she doesn't eat just in case it's needed? I know that's extremely time-consuming and may not even be possible (or you might already be doing it!) but I'm hoping maybe it could help clear things out more since she isn't able to eat enough to really keep up with production. So sorry you're having to deal with this a third time!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

M&S how are you coping ? :hugs: you must be hurting right now I'm sorry!

Amber hope you have a good vacation with the family!

Ccoast how are things with the pregnancy?

5stars I have no idea what those numbers mean ;) but I'm excited for your results! You are on ur way to 6stars :) 

Muffin in thinking of you, hope that things can somehow turn around for your bf and she can try to pick up the pieces :hugs:

Flarmy I'm glad ur results are ok and u can take care of the issue with supplements what a relief!

Busy :hugs: u r in my thoughts

Aayla got everything crossed tight for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

The problem is when I pump the remaining milk out I don't seem to have enough for her next feed so I end up giving her expressed milk but because I'm missing a feeding I need to pump again. It becomes a vicious cycle. So I either need to not pump and let my body adjust (trying but keep getting mastitis) or go to exclusive pumping. I can't keep getting mastitis. This feels like death warmed over to me. And I really don't know how to take care of both kids right now. Luckily the antibiotics work quickly but that means I have to go out and get them. They usually prescribe without seeing me so we will see. Yes I believe my last mastitis cleared up completely. It was 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry pink. I hope you get some relief soon and those babies are extra good today.

Thanks for the good thoughts ladies. 

Sorry I'm not keeping up that great, it's just been a rough week but I'm hoping to do a massive catch up on Sunday


----------



## Cornfieldland

Had to share this picture of Mateo. He's really starting to smile and it just melts me heart! <3

He's such a sweet little boy! Afm I have been struggling off and on with feeling depressed. It's not something new so I'm not calling it ppd, but I'm sure the lack of sleep and the hormones contribute. Although I am truly grateful for this time at home with him, its hard to be home all the time with no real friends around. All my family lives in the states and me DHs sister that lives here has no desire to see us or the baby. She has given us the cold shoulder since she found out I was pregnant. She's always been a bit weird and self absorbed but now she says she has no time to see us, even though she doesn't work or have kids. Thankful for a loving husband and three boys that are my world, but hard to live so far away from all family. Today is a beautiful day though and I am going to try to get out and enjoy it with Mateo :) my parents are visiting in 8wks so looking forward to that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink :hugs::hugs: I hope your little ones are extra good for you today and allow you a quick trip out to get some meds. I completely understand your frustration with the dilemma you're facing here. I wish there were something I could say or do to help you out. :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Corn, that must be tough not having anyone you love around for company very often. Sorry you're down lately. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn he's adorable


----------



## 5starsplus1

lol Corn, it means 9 days post IUI and 11 days post trigger shot

poor Pink I hope everything gets better


----------



## AugustAngel15

pinkpassion said:


> Guys I am in absolute misery. Woke up at 2 am with 102 fever, my body aches so bad I can barely move but I can't stop shivering so it hurts all over and my right boob feels like it's going to explode and my head hurts something awful.... yep 3rd round of mastitis. I can't stop crying. I'm miserable and dh had no choice but to go to work today he has no more time off. I'm not sure how I'm going to take care of 2 babies today... I'm pretty sure her lip tie isn't causing all the problems. She can't drain me fully in 2 areas. Never had any of these issues with H so it's all awful. I think I'm going to have no choice but to exclusively pump.. which I don't want but I'll do if I have to!

I hope you feel better pink!


----------



## ashleyg

5stars - baby is doing great! How are you mama?

Pink - I'm so sorry girly. I wish I lived closer I could help you! I hope that you can get some antibiotics and it clears up quickly. It's my biggest worry during bfing to get mastitis :nope: 

Corn - oh he's so cute!!
I'm sorry you're feeling down. I started feeling that way when my daughter was around 3/4 months old. I was missing my mom a ton and the lack of sleep definitely didn't help lol.


----------



## Aayla

Pink: oh I am so sorry you are going through this. It sounds so very painful. I hope you were able to have a good day

Frangi: when you posted that it was 3am where I am. lol 

Corn: I'm sorry you're feeling down and lonely. it's hard living away from family. I've tried to do it so many times but i keep coming back.


----------



## Aayla

Ok ladies. I see nothing. 8dpo fmu. but I don't see even a shadow on this one. Not that that surpises me because it is so early. Even when I got a squinter on a frer last time I saw nothing but white the next 2 days. and I am still a week away from af.
 



Attached Files:







20160624_071456.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AugustAngel15

invert
 



Attached Files:







146678478924228.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Cornfieldland

It's so early Aayla, which I know you know, the earliest I got a line was 10dpo. Hang in there, we are all rooting for you! <3


----------



## Aayla

I never thought I would start to get sad about it. It always irritates me when someone posts "10dpo..bfn..think I'm out." It's only 10 dpo. Average LP is 14 days. :nope: But it's the 8 stages of the tww. lol and I am definitely in the "maybe I'm not pregnant" stage. My last cycle in January I had loads of symptoms and would have bet money on the fact that I was pregnant but af came right on time. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I haven't read much (I'm sorry) 

Aayla yaaaaaaaay you ovulated you're in the game lovely girl! 

I speak to m&s privately but I just want to say on here too I'm sorry for her loss, gutted for you Hun. 

Corn your little man is GORGEOUS!!!!! I want him! :D

Pink oh my goodness this recovery and breastfeeding is not being kind to you at all you poor thing I'm so sorry love. Do you have some family or friends you can call on to give you a hand? I hate the idea of you alone and struggling :( 

If anyone has asked about me I'm totally fine :) looking forward to my holiday and I've been busy helping renovate my mums house for her as she is disabled and doesn't have money to pay painter decorators and everything has to be done! 

Sending my love to all of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink I feel terrible that you've got mastitis again. :( It sounds awful and I hope you start feeling better soon. I too wish we all lived closer so we can help one another!

Corn OMG, what a little hunk! That smile! :cloud9: Sorry you're down lately. Vent here as much as you need to. I wish you were on fb! 

5stars excited for you to test! Ellie is doing well. Finally back to herself after shots. 

Aayla sorry about the bfn. You're definitely not out yet though. My positive was sooo light at even 10dpo! FX for you.

Amber hope you have an amazing time in Portugal!

Didn't mean to skip anyone. Everyone have a great Friday!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aayla that dip in your chart might have been implantation. If so, it'll take about 2-3 days for even the faintest line to be detected. I still think you're in the running. I never had a BFP until 9/10 dpo at the earliest on a 10 miu test, 11/12 dpo on a FRER. Keep your head up, girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

I just can't win.... so I took my antibiotics and la8d down when H took a nap, woke up 2 hours later to awful heart palpitations. I call the nurse and she said go to er because this antibiotic has been linked to higher risks of sudden cardiac death due to irregular heart beat. So I'm sitting here panicking that I'm going to just die. Dd1 is asleep dd2 is thinking about waking up.. what the hell?! I just want a break people.. I can't take it all its all too overwhelming


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I'm hoping I'll get a chance to check in over the weekend to keep up, but I can't make any promises! It'll be a busy (but fun) one and I'll be trying to sleep and prepare for company as much as possible.

Hope you all have a fab weekend and know I'll be thinking of all of you even if I don't get a chance to check in!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks. I know it's ridiculous to be sad. I didn't get a light pink line on a frer until 13dpo last time. But my LP was 18 days back then. Now it's about 15. Picking up 2 boxes of 2 frer tomorrow. I will use the first one on Sunday at 10 dpo and then every 2 days after that. It's all I can afford this week. If I used them every second day then they will last me until 16dpo.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh pink!! Take care of yourself, darling! We don't want anything to happen to you. I hate that you're by yourself right now! :nope:

I know you said DH doesn't have any more time off, but have you talked to him since talking to the nurse? I would think his work would be understanding in a situation like this. Is there anyone else you can call?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pink I'm so frustrated for you! :sad2: you have had a horrible time with antibiotics! Doesn't this Dr know about ur previous heart palpitations?! So annoying! Try to stay calm, I know going to ER with two babies must be hell :( thinking of you and please let us know you are ok!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- really hope you're able to get seen and the babes are good for you and that all turns out ok


----------



## ashleyg

Pink I hope you're okay!! Keep us updated <3 :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, disregard my post earlier. I'll definitely be checking in at least until we hear from pink again! Praying for you pink and anxious to see another post.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks. They have calmed down now. I called my friend over who works at a cardiologist. She monitored me for a while and they started to calm down. It's just so frustrating . I feel like everything is against me. And then I think poor little E what are the antibiotics doing to her?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm ok but holy crap that scared me so bad!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Nice !

https://www.medpagetoday.com/infectiousdisease/generalinfectiousdisease/47298


----------



## ashleyg

Glad you're okay!! That would scare me too :nope:


----------



## Aayla

Pink: Glad you are doing ok!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink that scared me! Glad to read that you're better though, and that you had a friend that was available to come help you. The article says it is extremely rare so I'm sure you'll be fine. Hope you can catch a break soon. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hope they can give you something else pink that will make ur mastitis go away with out side effects.


----------



## Aayla

oh my god my boobs are burning. the tingling has increased to the point that it feels like it is a heated tingle from the top down to my nipple. All I want to do is sit here with my hands on my boobs. :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- glad to hear you're ok


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I had tingling buzzing Boobs with lightning pains with all my bfp, I don't have it with AF. Hormones are weird thing ;)


----------



## Aayla

I don't have this with af either. But then I hardly remember an af that wasn't from being on letrozole or provera. I've always pms but rarely did I have symptoms that would make me think I was pregnant.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I had a little scare today. I had started spotting brown yesterday, just when I wiped. It continued into today so I called the dr and they wanted to see me. I got an u/s and results were a perfect little 6 week bean. Heart rate of 125. Thank goodness!
 



Attached Files:







20160624_144444.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AugustAngel15

Pink that sounds awful!

Aayla- keep them phalanges hugging! Lol


----------



## Aayla

:rofl: 

Glad everything is ok with you little bean, August. Awesome pic. I love u/s pics. 

The weepiness has started now. A lady in my 21 day fix test group posted her before photos and she is quite large. And it brought me tears for not only the struggle she is in but how I can relate and how brave she is for posting them. Literally bawling here.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Rock on Aayla! That is awesome you're doing that.


----------



## Aayla

I was doing great until the nausea started. I am trying to get a sense when it is at its peak which actually seems to be mid day. I can't wake up too much earlier because of temping but first thing in the morning I have no symptoms. And it may just be the time of day I get my workout in. Going to attempt tomorrow since I don't work.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Great scan August


----------



## ashleyg

Glad to hear everything is good August!


----------



## ashleyg

Holy moly my DD has been acting out like crazy and I'm going to lose my mind :nope: I can't even count the number of times today Ive said; "no", "don't throw that", "eat your food", "sit down", "be nice", etc. And each time it's followed by her throwing a huge tantrum. Yeesh. Anyone with a new baby and toddler notice this too?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Ashley- I love babysitting. You keep the toddler, I'll take the baby. Lol


----------



## pinkpassion

August I'm glad you had a good scan.

Ashley I have noticed it with H and she starts fake crying or screaming when E starts crying and needs me. She doesn't like sharing mommy but she adores her sister. She loves on her every chance she gets!!!

Afm I'm finally starting to feel better. Ugh mastitis is horrendous :( I felt like death warmed over all day!

I hope all is well with all of our ladies.

Thinking of you busy, pato, 5stars (can't wait for your tests), muffin, ccoast, Mrs mb, amber, hopeful, disney, flarmy, corn, tasha and tiebreaker. The ladies I haven't seen in a bit!! 

Frangi, lenora and breaking how are y'all?

M&s how are you hun? Sending more :hugs: your way!!!!

Lilmisscaviar are we on baby watch yet?

Aayla looking forward to more tests!!! I'm sorry you didn't see much today but hold out hope!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Saturday. I hope all our Fab ladies have a FAB weekend. 

Tomorrow is Dh's day off so I hope to take the time to thoroughly reply to everyone


----------



## Aayla

Oh my god, oh my god. Do you see it? It is hard to even see in real life and flashing in and out of vision. My first pic didn't pick it up but I took this on the dark with my flash on. 
This was just how my last one started. Now to have to wait 2 days to do another frer. 
9dpo, fmu. Frer (old style)
 



Attached Files:







20160625_062000.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Cornfieldland

August I'm glad your scan was good Phew! Hopefully no more bleeding!

Pink happy to see that you are feeling better, hopefully DH is off on the weekends and you can get some rest!

Flarmy enjoy ur day with DH!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol corn I'll be able to catch up while DH plays his daddy role for once. We do spend time together but he also allows me some me time since I play a single mom role most of the week


aayla, i feel like I see it in my peripheral when I don't look directly at it but it disappears when I look at it. FX. Could you maybe post a few more pics?


----------



## Aayla

First pic it is cropped even more and second is the negative effect.
 



Attached Files:







20160625_064253.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 19









20160625_064321.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AugustAngel15

I see it on the invert! Woooooohoooooo! Let's hope for progression!


----------



## Aayla

The pain staking wait until monday. ugh. this is how it started last time. squinter at 10dpo but then I got stark white 11/12 dpo and then a line at 13. So now I am hoping that something will appear at 11dpo. 

We'll see if I can hold out tomorrow. lol


----------



## Cornfieldland

How many dpo are you now? 9? I see a hint of a line on the regular one.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I know how you feel, on weekends I'm like...here take him for a few mins so I can shower or clean the house ;) my neck and back are killing me from holding him all the time but I rather that than hear him cry.


----------



## Aayla

yep 9. I think i am going to take a break from testing tomorrow. if this is anything like last time nothing major will show up anyway and this gives time for the levels to rise. My house is in desperate need of a clean and if I am pregnant, oh my god. We are not ready for baby. lol The spare room is a storage closet right now. So I want to take the time to clean the living and dining area so I can unpack boxes and hopefully set up a bunch of stuff to sell on the bidding sites.


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn.. exactly!


Yesterday Sweets turned 5 months!

https://goo.gl/photos/76V1xcrhtEDeTFyt9


----------



## Aayla

he's adorable!! I love this stage when they are smiles and coos.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awww...babies sweets is so happy :) love it!


----------



## pinkpassion

Aayla I see it!!! Fx'd for progression!!!!!!!

Flarmy how adorable!!! Happy 5 months it's going by so fast!!!


----------



## Aayla

Oh yay!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Wow Flarmy... 5 months already! Crazy how time is flying!

Aayla - I definitely see something on the invert! Fx for you!


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla - I can see it on the invert too!

Flarmy - wow 5 months already?! Time flies! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! <3


----------



## Aayla

woke up from my nap with the worst cramps. sort of a cross between af and gas. and lower back pain. But I will be on my way shortly to a bbq at the beach. We are celebrating the graduation of a friend's kid. nice sunny day but not too hot as we just came off a few days of rain. the perfect day.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla said:


> did something crazy. Signed up for a 10k! I have done this particular 10k before 2 years ago but I was also 50 lbs lighter and way more fit than I am. So I now have 19 weeks to train for it. I walked/ran the last one so i would like to run this one most of the way.
> 
> i got the email about this year's event and it was just a slap in the face at how far I let myself go and how I realized that 1) I need a goal to work towards that is beyond the scale 2) I can't keep putting fitness stuff like this off because "I might be pregnant" when I do it. yep. I could be 5 months pregnant when I do this. But who cares? I could walk it and it can take me 3 hours but it doesn't matter. I want to complete it again. and if I start training now then there shouldn't be a reason why I couldn't do this while pregnant.

Oh good luck on the 10K. I have always hated running and now after two ankle surgeries and a knee surgery I can't run without risk of serious injury.

I really hope you are able to get where you want to be with your fitness and of course you can do it pregnant. I actually have friends that have done it.



AugustAngel15 said:


> WOOOOOO! Just found out my job has 6 weeks paid maternity leave!

yay! always a nice perk



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Can I start a fun game?
> 
> It's a healthy game to acknowledge each others hardships but then also share 5x as many things we have to be happy for, thankful for, grateful for? :D
> 
> If this is just silly tell me. I just think with so much negativity in the world or our personal lives it could be a great way to inject some positivity into our thoughts and our group? :)
> 
> Anyone want to play?
> Start with your negative area if you want to or leave it out, then post your 5 things then finally post what you admire about another group member xx
> Title your answers "5 times happier" :)

This is amazing amber :hugs: Thank you for doing this.



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ok no one else might play so hey I'll put myself out there.
> 
> I've added one extra rule we must all say something we admire about another group member.
> 
> 1) My negative post is that I'm grieving and it's made my depression bad.
> 
> 2) 5 happy thoughts
> 
> Im thankful I have children who are happy and healthy.
> I'm happy I am in a loving marriage.
> Im happy I have a have family who love me.
> I'm excited that I am going on holiday soon.
> I'm happy that I am going to have a niece or nephew this year.
> 
> 3) about someone else.
> 
> Fla, I admire your spirit I love how you haven't given up on your group no matter what life has thrown at you and that you always have time for others. :hugs:
> 
> That's it :).

:cry: aww thanks! You're amazing girl!



pinkpassion said:


> Here is a link to my birth photos : https://www.kandlphoto.com/elizabeths-birth-story-kingwood-texas-birth-photographer/
> :)

ok so after looking at these, tears in my eyes, I told DH next time around I want birth photos. He looked at me like I was nuts because I was adament about no birth photos (nothing until baby was out) this time



.hopeful.one. said:


> Today was Paxton's 4m checkup. He's doing great. 12lbs 13oz & 24.75in tall and finally in a good spot on the charts. But as we kind of thought he's been referred to a head specialist. We go there tomorrow for an evaluation & imaging.

yay for finally being in a good spot 'on the charts' (I really wish they didn't have charts. If a baby is healthy, happy, and hitting milestones who CARES what some stupid chart says)
I'm sorry about the head specialist



ashleyg said:


> Noah had his first appointment with our pediatrician today. He is 5 days old and is only 1oz away from his birth weight! Dr said that normally most babies aren't back to their starting weight until they're around 2 weeks. I have a little piggy on my hands :haha: Hope everyone is having a good start to their week!

Awesome! Hope he continues to grow nicely



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Thank you all so much for playing the 5x better game it was so awesome to gain knowledge about each of our struggles and read the beautiful positive things you all have in your lives, keep em coming :) xx

Thank you for doing the game. I'm sorry I didn't participate at the time, there was so much going on.



lenorajoy said:


> *Negative:*
> Financially things have been a bit tighter than I would like lately.
> 
> *Positives!*
> 1. I have a relationship with God, who has always been there for me and provided my every need. I couldn't even begin to tell in this post all He's done for me, but exactly when I really needed him, he brought me my husband. In that alone, God really saved me from so much heartache and failure.
> 
> 2. My wonderful husband works hard to take care of us and will be an awesome father to our baby! I'm so looking forward to a new adventure with him.
> 
> 3. I have such a great family, both those I'm related to by blood and by marriage. They're always there for me (and DH) to help, listen, cry, host hilarious game nights, and binge watch movies. It's always been interesting and I wouldn't trade them for anything. The only thing I can say is that I wish they all lived closer, but it does give us excuses to travel!
> 
> 4. All things considered, I've always had pretty decent health. I've been blessed with a good gene pool, though I've always struggled with my weight. I've had non-blood relatives that have battled cancer, but my family history has been free of any major life-or-death health concerns. I know how huge this is because there's only so much you can do yourself. So much is left up to genetics.
> 
> 5. DH and I have started to eat healthier again now that we have our kitchen back! Takeout definitely gets old after a bit and it makes me feel terrible! I plan to start exercising again now that things aren't such chaos at home with things boxed up everywhere and construction going on, plus I seem to be doing better most days energy-wise than I was a couple of weeks ago. I always feel so much better when I can eat right and exercise, even if the scale doesn't always reflect my efforts. I definitely have to blame some of that on me! I love sweets! :haha:
> 
> *This Fab Family:*
> I hope you all know how truly thankful I am to be here with you guys.
> Amber, I cannot get over how positive and loving you are despite all you have been through. In the midst of your grief, you come here to comfort and uplift others. <3
> Pato, I didn't know what had happened to your daughter. :hugs:I had noticed the ticker in your signature, but it didn't feel right to ask. I'm so SO sorry for your loss, dear. :cry: I hope you get that rainbow baby very soon.
> FLA, you're the reason we're all here to begin with. You're going through so much in your own personal life, yet you come here to check on everyone on a regular basis.
> I don't have time to go through each and every member, but know that I appreciate and admire each and every spunky, kind-hearted, beautiful, inspiring Negative Nancy (breaking:haha:) one of you! <3<3<3

Thanks. :) I try my best. Focusing on others is a good distraction from the chaos that is my life sometimes.



Aayla said:


> We have a ride called Fly Over Canada. So cool. It used to be an Imax theatre. So you are belted in and it moves out and your feet are dangling and the whole room is a giant screen and you are tilting this way and that as you "fly" over Canada and see the sights. I started tearing up over how beautiful my country was and how proud I am to be Canadian. Few days after that I was losing my shit over the movie London Has Fallen. My mind and body was reacting like it was real news footage.
> 
> My hubby looks over and asked "are you crying?!!" I laughed and said "shut up, i'm hormonal."

The ride sounds like one at Disney called Soarin! It's awesome.
Lol my baby is 5 months and I'm STILL extra hormonal



.hopeful.one. said:


> Flarmy still thinking of you Hun, you've got a lot on your plate.
> 
> It's official, Paxton needs a helmet :nope: they took some measurements and based on his numbers he's in the "severe" category. I never would have guessed it but that's what they said. Anyway because of his severe status insurance will cover it. Thank goodness for that. The dr also gave me contact info for a place that wraps the helmet with a decal for free too. Not happy that he needs it but I know it'll be worth it for him and at least we can make it pretty.

Thank you. 
I'm sorry about the helmet but at least it's only a short period of time and there are cool decals for it for free. plus insurance covering it is always an added plus



.hopeful.one. said:


> They said in his case probably between 4-6 months. So he'll be out of it before his 1st birthday which is good. He'll have to wear it 23 hours out of the day. Hopefully his poor head won't sweat too crazy bad.

Such long hours but it'll be worth it in the end!



Cornfieldland said:


> My little chunk

He is soo cute and SOOO much hair



lilmisscaviar said:


> Congrats August!
> 
> I'm so envious of all your little babes ;) I'm getting impatient for my LO to be here. I can't believe it has already been a month for baby pink and 2 months for baby corn! Seems like only yesterday you both had your LOs.

Your rainbow will be here so soon!



pinkpassion said:


> Yes baby pink is 1 month old... o how time flies.. here is a pic:

So adorable and sweet. And yes time does fly


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla said:


> I went to the doc and got my prescription on Tuesday. I start cipralex tomorrow. I wanted to wait until past my O date to make sure a new med didn't screw anything up. Now that I know I didn't O I can go on the meds. Which will help immensely.
> 
> I'm going to a concert tonight so that should keep me in a good mood. An evening with my best friend and Chicago. it was his bday gift for me.

Hope the medication helps.
Also, what concert did you go to?



muffinbabes4 said:


> Hey my luvs &#9825; I've sure missed some of yall.
> I took a break for reasons I'm not saying, because I violently wanted to use the bat :trouble:
> But I'm good now :)
> Afm.. same same .. 3 dpo .. :coffee:
> Alot of stuff Goin on but I'll talk about it later.

So many :hugs:



Aayla said:


> And just to let you all know, I am not going anywhere while I have to wait. I really want to stay with you in your journeys and see new babies and current babies grow.

:thumbup:



muffinbabes4 said:


> Ok luvs I just backed it up over 100 pages ... lord have mercy :trouble:
> 
> Also Idk how to do a spoiler so sorry if you don't wanna read it's ok :)
> 
> Well... so thanks to 5stars &#9825; for relaying my message ..
> 
> What happened...
> I spoke to my bff the night before at 10:30 pm.. I said "I love u be safe" (memorial day weekend) ... she had just got off work at that time and was going camping with some friends...
> 2am..a few hours later...
> She has had a drink.. her friends had been drinking all day as it was the weekend and they were going camping In ocala, fl. In the forest (flarmy should know what I'm talking about)..
> She offered to drive sense she had only had a drink and they were heavily drinking headed to the campsite...
> A sharp curve later.. the vehicle over corrected and flipped hitting a tree.. her passengers didn't have seatbelts.. 1 died, his girlfriend in critical condition. My bff alcohol level was .02 (florida driving limit is .08) so was she drunk...no... but she had alcohol in her and chose to drive...yes.. as most do who just have a drink, whether leaving a restaurant etc...
> Because a fatality was involved she is in jail for manslaughter. She has a 4 year old little girl. And is devastated.
> I am heartbroken for her and the life that was lost.
> Tip.. don't drink anything and drive period.
> Her life is over now pretty much.
> 
> So among other reasons things have just been a little crazy lately.
> 
> I miss being here and so sorry for the long break..
> I'm glad a few of you borrowed the bat while I was gone :trouble: and from reading back .. it looks like it was needed quite a few times :rofl:
> 
> But them babies are little dolls.. congrats my luvs on the bfp..
> 
> For the rest of us trying to get our bfp's ..our time will come it's bfp June & July ! :haha: &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

/
Not sure if you got my PM but I wanted to say I'm sorry this is happening. Dh's grandfather ended up serving 66 days, 1 day for every year of her (his wife) life. But the judge wasn't happy with that, he wanted him to do more. It was kinda the same situation, he had 1 drink, they got into an accident (though it wasn't his fault), abuela died, he spend time in jail.

I do want to give hope though. It will suck to spend time in jail and be away from her child, but I don't think she should see it as her life being over. It will be a little harder for her to get a job, but there isn't too much else that it will affect. :hugs: I truly hope she gets an amazing judge and jury (if it goes that far) and is able to return home soon.



ashleyg said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm going to my first postpartum check up today, fun stuff :baby: Yeaterday the whole family made the first trip out to Target and it went pretty well. It definitely takes longer getting out of the house and car lol. But I wore Noah and he slept pretty much the whole time :happydance: hopefully it continues to go smoothly lol

I can't imagine two little ones in tow going to the store. it's hard enough with 1. 



AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Afm we are officially on a break ttc just took my minipill and will keep taking it until I at least get my appointment xx

:hugs: can't wait to hear what the fertility specialist eventually says



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM- Ellie is 4 months old today <3. TGIF!! And guess what... OUR ROOF IS DONE AS OF TODAY!! We can finally get on with our lives. Almost three damn weeks ugh.

Yay for your roof finally being done!



Aayla said:


> Soooo...I had another temp spike this morning. may have jumped the gun a bit on that whole no ovulation thing :blush:
> 
> i won't know for sure until I get my progesterone test done next Thursday but when I put in a high temp for tomorrow FF gives me my cross hairs on cd 20.

Yay for temp spike



muffinbabes4 said:


> Corn :rofl: gets me everytime!
> 
> As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken :trouble: my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.
> 
> Muffin

lol just love you bat modification muffin <3



pinkpassion said:


> It was a wonderful day, me and dh really got to connect and enjoy each other and the girls!! It was special!!!

 Sounds absolutely wonderful



ashleyg said:


> Okay so question for you mamas...Noah will not sleep anywhere but on my chest at night!! It's so frustrating because during the day he will take like a 3 hour nap in his rock n play but as soon as 8pm hits all he wants to do is cluster feed every 45 minutes and sleep on me. When 12am-12:30 comes around he will finally sleep for 2.5-3hrs but it's uncomfortable for me to sleep like that every night :( Anyone else's baby do this?? How long does it last?! I can't remember if Aubree did this but it's wearing me down already lol. Luckily DH is home so I can nap if I need to during the day but I'm dreading when he goes back to work in 3 weeks :cry:

Sorry I didn't have this problem. :hugs: wish I could be of some help



Pato said:


> AFM I'm set here at work with a bloody headache, I think I'm dehydrated so I'll guzzle some water today and see if it helps. Was up most of the night feeling extremely dizzy in my sleep and when I opened my eyes my room was spinning like a merry go round, don't know wth that's about, have any of you ever experienced this?
> 
> Pleasant day to all...:hugs: :kiss: for everyone

Oh I hope you felt better quickly! I experience dizziness when my blood sugar drops because I haven't eaten, could that have been part of it?



lenorajoy said:


> AFM - officially had to use a hair tie today to button my pants as they're too uncomfortable when they're buttoned while I'm sitting. I'll be trying on some maternity pants soon, though I don't know when yet.

You may have a short period of time where you go back to not needing the hair tie because the first few weeks are bloating and then, at least for me, I went back down to being tiny for a few weeks



Disneymom1129 said:


> While we are sharing cool baby things, I recently got E a Munch Mitt! She is always chewing on her hand and fingers so I figured it would be good. She likes it so far! It's another one of those things that you wonder why they weren't invented sooner :laugh2:.

Where did you find this?! Sweets needs one



.hopeful.one. said:


> Afm We found out that my sister is pregnant this week. She's still very early but was having bleeding and dr said baby's hr is low (100 bpm @ 6w) so she will likely miscarry. I feel so bad for her. I'm hoping and praying for a healthy baby & pregnancy. I feel like drs are so quick to tell you the pregnancy is doomed. Anyway I'm really worried that if she miscarries and I end up pregnant shortly after it'll break her heart. I know it's stupid to be so worried about things that haven't and hopefully won't happen but I can't help it.

:( I'm so sorry. How is she doing?



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: We went on a little trip this weekend to Lake Tahoe. It was so nice to do nothing but walk the dog, read and eat for two days :) Puppy of course had stomach problems because he swallowed a huge chunk of wood but that's our dog... Baby shower will be this Saturday! We already received a bunch of gifts and I'm so excited :) Baby V's furniture arrived on Thursday and I can't wait to put it together! She's been active and you can finally see her move on the outside!!!

Sounds lovely.. and where are the pictures!!



frangi33 said:


> Afm: my mil is having major brain surgery on fri to attempt to remove a massive tumour, once that's out and if it works they will then focus on her bowel and liver cancers. All this has been diagnosed within the last couple of months so its been crazy around here, and understandably shes been crazy too. I just hope its down to the tumour and we get a semi normal mil after the surgery. Please keep her in your prayers ladies x

FX I hope everything went/goes well. 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Ellie's 4 month appt is tomorrow afternoon. Which is great and all, but I'm one of the ones who gets the really bad anxiety about her shots lol. She was sooo fussy after her 2 month ones. Fingers crossed they aren't as bad this time since she's a little older.

Yeah I get anxiety with shots. I bring my mom to those appointments and then I walk out of the room and let grandma handle it. I cry when my dogs get shots too and yelp/whimper



pinkpassion said:


> Baby mama's question for y'all... E has had a horrible time with diaper rash ever since she was born.. after she was born a pampers diaper went on her. Within a few hours her butt was blood red and blistered. They said she had a diaper allergy and switched us to Huggies and Boudreaux's butt paste. Well it cleared up pretty well and we battled it off and on until her 2 weeks. We tried several different diapers and creams and ever since 2 weeks it's been horrible and I can no longer get it under control. I've tried every kind of diaper including my cloth diapers, changed wipes including just doing water and just patting. Air dry. All kinds of creams including coconut oil and essential oils. I've tried liners and different materials, cotton bamboo hemp and microfiber. Nothing helps. Some things makes it worse. Some things seem to start to help and then it just gets horrible again. She pees and poops more than any baby I've seen. She poops pretty much every 10-60 minutes. Usually in the 10-20 minute range. I'm almost wondering if her poop is irritating her because the irritation seems bad in the pattern poop like it would sit if on her!!!
> I finally made an appointment for her for tomorrow at the same time H is seen for her 2 yr check up. I just hope we can figure it out if seems so miserable for her!!!
> 
> Eta: upon googling it looks like it could be a yeast rash?! Ugh.. well we will find out tomorrow!!

Sounds miserable!



pinkpassion said:


> Well I was right about 2 things. E's rash is candida yeast, they put her on nystatin ointment. And she has an upper lip tie! But she nurses fairly well she just shallows extra air and comes unlatched easily. But the dr said it's not worth the 600 it would cost to get it clipped. SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS?! does it really cost that much???? :saywhat:

Glad you found the culprit!
And that seems excessive! Does insurance not cover any of it?



Aayla said:


> AFM: loads of symptoms today. Mainly the same as yesterday. Flushed skin, tingly boobs, feeling hot, twinges and mild cramping, thirsty, metallic taste and fatigue (this one is getting me, all I want to do is nap).
> 
> I tried telling my mom as I am so excited I am getting these symptoms. She was very defeatus. Not even the typical stuff I get of "don't get your hopes up" etc..no she told me that I am making them up and they are just all in my head because I know I ovulated when I thought I didn't and I just want to be pregnant. Sure, I want to be pregnant but I'm not going to make up symptoms. i'm pretty sure the hot flashes I was having while in the supermarket were real. lol and if I'm going to make up symptoms wouldn't it be the ones that are typical...peeing all the time, morning sickness, food aversion?
> 
> Oh well. No one in RL believes me really. They think it is too soon and I'm getting my hopes up...well duh. :dohh: I do so every month. :roll: :haha:

I'm sorry your mom was such a downer



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM, Ellies 4 month appointment went well today. She is 13 lbs 5 oz and 25.2" long. So she gained almost 3 lbs so her ped was happy. Shots of course were sad but I'm so glad it's over with. Bad news is that they were out of one of them, so she has to go back to get it whenever it comes in. Ugh! No fussiness this evening like last time so that is good at least.

yay for a good appointment but boo for having to go back for the shot they were out of



ashleyg said:


> Afm
> 
> Hoping tonight goes better with Noah. This mama is tired!! He's been back to his normal self today though so it doesn't seem like his tongue is bugging him. I've been doing the exercises they told me to do and he's been whatever about it lol. He has his 2 week appointment tomorrow too and I'm going to ask his pediatrician about him nursing so much lately. I'm sure it just normal newborn stuff but i definitely don't remember this with DD :nope:

Hope you start getting decent sleep soon!



Aayla said:


> So I totally forgot to mention (some of you know by being on my FB) but not ttc news: I have a chance to possibly be in the next infomercial for 21 Day Fix Extreme. I am part of the tv test group on FB and all I have to do is do the program and post video answers to their questions and hopefully get epic results in the 21 days. I'm super excited. I've been on it for 2 days. Workouts have been hard to start because I feel so tired all day but I have got them done.
> 
> Off to bed shortly. Will post more test porn in the morning!

How fun. Would they pay you for being on it? 



5starsplus1 said:


> Decided to wait until the blood draw on Monday....just want the initial excitement when the Dr calls....I'm feeling good...cramping on and off but really trying to stay positive

EEKKK!!!!! TOMORROW IS THE DAY!!!!!



M&S+Bump said:


> It was bad news for me - there was nothing on the scan, so no ectopic as far as they can tell, but no baby in the uterus either - she pointed out the lining and all the way from tubes to cervix, both abdominal and internal scans were done.. In her words 'this is not a six week result' and they're doing further tests to make sure ectopic is ruled out, not because they think there's any hope. Obviously stranger things have happened, but with the kind of bleeding I've had, I'd be very surprised if betas on Friday come back higher than today.

I'm so sorry! :hugs: 



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: This is completely silly but... This morning I wanted fruit so very badly... I went to the store before work and got those small bowls of pre-cut fruit, medley of melons and apples. I set the bag on my side desk and it collapsed spilling the contents on the floor and plastic containers popped. All the fruit was on the floor. Considering we have a mice problem here I'm surely not eating fruit that was on the floor... I didn't cry but I thought about it.


I would have cried



Pato said:


> AFM...it seems as though I've O'd early on day 12. had a big temp dip then but it shot back up yesterday and today its showing biphasic... I usually O on cd 13-15 mostly on cd14 but it seems like I'm 2dpo:shrug: I manage two BD sessions last week and only one on cd12...I had ewcm and O pain since cd 10/11 so I suppose its possible.. I'm not expecting anything from this cycle. Anywhooo....have a brilliant day ladies

FX for you hun



Aayla said:


> Got my 7dpo progesterone results. 55.2!! :dance: I definitely ovulated lol. Not that I didn't know this already.
> 
> So the nausea didn't go away for most of the day. I was able to eat dinner thankfully. So I was a little snacks after and so decided to have a cheese slice. The processed Kraft kind. Oh my god that was disgusting. It was so salty and just tasted vile. And totally reactivated my nausea. Real cheese only now. Lol




Aayla said:


> Also got my hemoglobin A1C test results back. According to the test it is normal range!! This test was given because I asked to be put on metformin again and the doc wanted to be sure. I am not even pre-diabetic according to the results. But when I did the glucose fast last year or so ago it had me as insulin resistant. So when they call me to discuss the results I am going to ask if this test confirms or denies that first diagnosis.

yay!! can't wait for more test porn!


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy: I don't think they will pay us because then our testimony looks bought and not genuine. I have to start over as the nausea has kicked my ass every day. But I figured out that I wake up with no symptoms so now I have to try and get up early to work out. Which really messes up my temping schedule. But I am always nauseaous mid afternoon to early eve which was my regular work out time. 

No test porn today. I did get a free test from my friend and dipped the frer even though I said I wouldn't :blush: and total bfn. I took pics anyway just in case the camera caught something but nothing I could make out. Not even inverted. So tomorrow I go back to cheapies. I have a feeling nothing will show until 13 dpo again. 

I am praying something does. My last cycle in Jan I thought I was (although admittedly not nearly as convincing as this cycle) and all I got were grey indent lines on the frer. It always looked promising. Then af came right on time. I am so afraid this is happening again.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX for you Aayla.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Aayla :hugs: it's so hard not to give in and test early when we want it so bad, but it brings so much stress. I never could decide which was worse, seeing a bfn or waiting for AF. Hopefully she stays far away! When's AF due?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Good luck Aayla, I can't see anything on the frer but its super early as you've said. 

sending love to all. xx


----------



## Aayla

Af is due July 1 or 2.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aayla I saw something on that test, hopefully you get a beautiful line in a few days. 

Flarmy I can't believe sweets is 5 months already! He's such a cutie, I love seeing his pics on fb :)

Ashley sounds like you have your hands full with your two little ones. Hopefully your little misses settles into her new life soon. 

August congrats on the great scan.

I hope you all are having a great weekend!

Afm: my sister went back to the dr Friday and hr was still pretty low but now just below normal. It's been a busy weekend, haven't really done anything too exciting just catching up on things I've been slacking on during the week lol


----------



## Aayla

So I just had to randomly pee so decided to use a cheapie as I have like 15 of them :haha: Saw a definite shadow and these tests never gave shadows or evaps for me. Can't catch it on camera unfortunately and the hold was likely an hour or so at most. may try again tonight but it is hard to hold my pee, even more than normal. heck, I can't even make it through the night now. :shrug: :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eek, fx Aayla. I defo saw something on the frer and invert. 

Pink - mastitis blows. So bad. I had it twice with Ella, only a week or two apart and lived in fear of it for as long as I fed her. I debate which is worse, mastitis or thrush (which I had with Nat because he was on antibiotics and got thrush in his mouth then passed it to me feeding) Doctors didn't really seem to understand at all and just fobbed me off with cream for weeks, and by then it was so bad that a two week course of fluconazole (canesten tablets - the single dose strength that you usually take one of for vaginal thrush - one every single day for two weeks) didn't fully clear it and it kept coming back. But I still lean towards mastitis - that is just debilitating. Thankfully once Ella was a bit bigger and feeding more at a time it didn't re-occur. :hugs:

5stars - bloods tomorrow! When will you find out? So exciting.

Lilmiss - is a 5kg jar of Nutella an actual thing? I need that in my life!!!

Fla - glad to hear you managed to get an appointment earlier and everything went ok.

Sorry, speed reading to try and catch up, and I forget things at the best of times.. Sorry I've been MIA, it has been the actual week from hell. Started on DH's bday with the spotting, followed by the news that an ex-employee of ours who was up in court that day had pled not guilty, even though we found concrete evidence that she stole four days' takings, the week before Christmas (DH and his brother raided her bins and went through all her trash and found the torn up money envelopes and card receipts etc) Over £1000, literally on 21st Dec. She admitted it to various people by text and Facebook messenger, promised to pay it back, then denied all knowledge the next day?! So now we have to go to court to give evidence about it. Then miscarried - then half the UK population showed themselves for the hateful, racist pillocks that they are and voted us out of the EU - so as an immigrant I now don't feel so welcome even though I've been here 16 years. I'm just glad I live in Scotland where the general feeling is outrage at having been lied to repeatedly and totally stabbed in the back by the Government. Friends in England have reported outright hostility towards anyone with an accent and at least I haven't experienced that. 

And today we found out there's been a rollercoaster crash at our local theme park. A 10-seat rollercoaster train de-railed and fell 30ft onto a kiddy ride :( friends of ours were on the next ride and had just walked past the rollercoaster as it happened. 

On a more positive note however, I was taken out last night for dinner and coctails and had maybe a glass too many :winkwink: Ella decided that she doesn't want to wear nappies any more, and has potty trained herself in two days, so we're down to changing one single nappy a day (Joe still wears a pull up to bed but takes it off and puts it in the bin himself) My bleeding has almost stopped and hpt was uber faint today so everything has happened very quickly, which I'm grateful for. My beta on Wednesday was 370 and Friday 136. How long does it take to ovulate again, in your experience, ladies? I'm just focusing on trying again and in the meantime enjoying doing things I can't while pregnant. I have a tattoo booked for next week :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

M+S- I'm happy that it is happening quickly. I was lucky enough for that too. It took me 6 weeks to ovulate after the day I passed the tissue. Everyone is different.


----------



## Aayla

M&S - Glad things are progressing quickly. I don't ovulate on my own so I can't help there but it was 2 months (started Sept 5, first cycle after was Nov 2) before I got a regular cycle. I had to take provera to induce and it took a good week after I stopped for it to come. 

Wish I could comment on the EU thing. To be honest I don't watch the news and other than the occasional thing on my feed I haven't heard much about it and so I am not knowledgeable in what it all means. 

And that really sucks about that co-worker. I hope the evidence you have works against her.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I'm really hoping hard for you! Fxd for a darker line tomorrow!

M&S :sad2: sounds like a very stressful hard week! I'm so sorry about ur loss:( 
There is so much hate in the world, it's really senseless and sad. Glad to hear about potty training that makes things easier for sure!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

M+S - I have no idea if it is a real thing or not lol!

As to your question, I started my first period exactly 21 days from the day I passed the sac with my only natural miscarriage. Whether I ovulated or not, I do not know because I wasn't using opks. We were kind of NTNP the first few months and then started seriously TTC when we realized NTNP wasn't getting us anywhere. That is how we became pregnant with the rainbow I'm carrying now. With my D&Cs (I had two before my natural miscarriage) I became pregnant right away after them but I was using opks and we were actually trying. I lost both of those pregnancies... I'm not sure if I just didn't give my body time to heal after the D&C or what but oddly enough this pregnancy has been going well so far, just like my first two pregnancies. I'm not sure what happened during the time between my DS and this baby and the doctor's never found a reason either.

It should happen pretty quickly. Usually not more than a couple cycles, at most.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have a dear friend that mced mid to late Dec 2012 and was pregnant again by beginning of Feb 2013.
Every body is different but I hope it happens quickly for you


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy I got it off amazon since we have prime, but the website is https://www.munchmitt.com they have an online store :)


----------



## ashleyg

AugustAngel15 said:


> Ashley- I love babysitting. You keep the toddler, I'll take the baby. Lol

Lol! Well that doesn't help me much :haha:



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley I have noticed it with H and she starts fake crying or screaming when E starts crying and needs me. She doesn't like sharing mommy but she adores her sister. She loves on her every chance she gets!!!

I know what you mean! It seems every time I'm holding Noah, she starts to act out. Urgh so stressful :nope: But she does love him. She's always giving him kisses and hugs lol 

I'm so glad you're feeling better! Mastitis sounds horrible :( 




.hopeful.one. said:


> Ashley sounds like you have your hands full with your two little ones. Hopefully your little misses settles into her new life soon.

I hope so too!



Aayla said:


> So I just had to randomly pee so decided to use a cheapie as I have like 15 of them :haha: Saw a definite shadow and these tests never gave shadows or evaps for me. Can't catch it on camera unfortunately and the hold was likely an hour or so at most. may try again tonight but it is hard to hold my pee, even more than normal. heck, I can't even make it through the night now. :shrug: :growlmad: :haha:

Can't wait to see your tests!! 



M&S+Bump said:


> Eek, fx Aayla. I defo saw something on the frer and invert.
> 
> Pink - mastitis blows. So bad. I had it twice with Ella, only a week or two apart and lived in fear of it for as long as I fed her. I debate which is worse, mastitis or thrush (which I had with Nat because he was on antibiotics and got thrush in his mouth then passed it to me feeding) Doctors didn't really seem to understand at all and just fobbed me off with cream for weeks, and by then it was so bad that a two week course of fluconazole (canesten tablets - the single dose strength that you usually take one of for vaginal thrush - one every single day for two weeks) didn't fully clear it and it kept coming back. But I still lean towards mastitis - that is just debilitating. Thankfully once Ella was a bit bigger and feeding more at a time it didn't re-occur. :hugs:
> 
> 5stars - bloods tomorrow! When will you find out? So exciting.
> 
> Lilmiss - is a 5kg jar of Nutella an actual thing? I need that in my life!!!
> 
> Fla - glad to hear you managed to get an appointment earlier and everything went ok.
> 
> Sorry, speed reading to try and catch up, and I forget things at the best of times.. Sorry I've been MIA, it has been the actual week from hell. Started on DH's bday with the spotting, followed by the news that an ex-employee of ours who was up in court that day had pled not guilty, even though we found concrete evidence that she stole four days' takings, the week before Christmas (DH and his brother raided her bins and went through all her trash and found the torn up money envelopes and card receipts etc) Over £1000, literally on 21st Dec. She admitted it to various people by text and Facebook messenger, promised to pay it back, then denied all knowledge the next day?! So now we have to go to court to give evidence about it. Then miscarried - then half the UK population showed themselves for the hateful, racist pillocks that they are and voted us out of the EU - so as an immigrant I now don't feel so welcome even though I've been here 16 years. I'm just glad I live in Scotland where the general feeling is outrage at having been lied to repeatedly and totally stabbed in the back by the Government. Friends in England have reported outright hostility towards anyone with an accent and at least I haven't experienced that.
> 
> And today we found out there's been a rollercoaster crash at our local theme park. A 10-seat rollercoaster train de-railed and fell 30ft onto a kiddy ride :( friends of ours were on the next ride and had just walked past the rollercoaster as it happened.
> 
> On a more positive note however, I was taken out last night for dinner and coctails and had maybe a glass too many :winkwink: Ella decided that she doesn't want to wear nappies any more, and has potty trained herself in two days, so we're down to changing one single nappy a day (Joe still wears a pull up to bed but takes it off and puts it in the bin himself) My bleeding has almost stopped and hpt was uber faint today so everything has happened very quickly, which I'm grateful for. My beta on Wednesday was 370 and Friday 136. How long does it take to ovulate again, in your experience, ladies? I'm just focusing on trying again and in the meantime enjoying doing things I can't while pregnant. I have a tattoo booked for next week :)

I'm glad things are progressing quickly for you :hugs: 



All the rest of our ladies!...
5stars I can't wait to see your tests! Busy, pato, muffin How are you all doing?

Mrs mb, Disney, corn, coast, frangi, Tasha, and tie hope you're all doing well!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone had a good weekend! Happy Monday!!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies. Trying to catch up I've had just a crazy weekend. At the drs off and on with E. She developed round lesions on her face and started acting bad. Took her in they diagnosed oral thrush, diaper candida thrush (already knew that but wasn't getting better) , and a different fungal infection on her face. The dr had 3 different drs come examine her because she said they just don't see this type of fungal infection (the one on the face) in newborns so she is worried something else is going on with her immune system. But we are treating with fluconazole once daily for 2 weeks orally, nystatin ointment on her bum every 6 hours, and lotramin twice daily on her face, alone with a probiotic once daily. If she's not better by Wednesday they want to admit her and run more tests. But I'm really not concerned about that. It's really no wonder to me that she's dealing with all this after all the antibiotics I've been on. Her poor little body just can't keep up!!! Anyway I go to the dr tomorrow and am going to ask to be treated for thrush too because the nurse said it can cause mastitis. So I want to cover all my bases!! 

M+s I'm so sorry your week sounds just horrific. I know my husband was talking about all the EU stuff I'm so sorry!! And the Rollercoaster and everything wow how tragic. I feel like everything that could go wrong has for me (from dropping and breaking things to the bigger stuff) so I'm sure you feel the same way!!

5stars I can't wait for your results!!! I'm anxious!!!!

Ok now to balance out my negative post. I want to say a few things I'm thankful for! My milk production has not been too affected by the mastitis this time thank goodness!! I'm able to pump and allow E to nurse. I started fenugreek before the mastitis happened and it's really helped me so now I can nurse and pump and give her expressed if she is not satisfied when done nursing! 
Also we visited with friends last night and had such a good time. We had a fish fry and it was delicious!! 
My birthday is in 2 months, I'll be 30 eek!!!! But I'm looking forward to it!!!
E is asleep on my chest right now and she's just so beautiful!! I love these quiet moments when H is still in bed and I get to hold and snuggle E. And the opposite too, when E is sleeping and I get to love on H!! Makes everything feel better!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies. Trying to catch up I've had just a crazy weekend. At the drs off and on with E. She developed round lesions on her face and started acting bad. Took her in they diagnosed oral thrush, diaper candida thrush (already knew that but wasn't getting better) , and a different fungal infection on her face. The dr had 3 different drs come examine her because she said they just don't see this type of fungal infection (the one on the face) in newborns so she is worried something else is going on with her immune system. But we are treating with fluconazole once daily for 2 weeks orally, nystatin ointment on her bum every 6 hours, and lotramin twice daily on her face, alone with a probiotic once daily. If she's not better by Wednesday they want to admit her and run more tests. But I'm really not concerned about that. It's really no wonder to me that she's dealing with all this after all the antibiotics I've been on. Her poor little body just can't keep up!!! Anyway I go to the dr tomorrow and am going to ask to be treated for thrush too because the nurse said it can cause mastitis. So I want to cover all my bases!!
> 
> yikes! that sounds terrible. Hope she gets some relief soon, as do you!
> 
> 
> Ok now to balance out my negative post. I want to say a few things I'm thankful for! My milk production has not been too affected by the mastitis this time thank goodness!! I'm able to pump and allow E to nurse. I started fenugreek before the mastitis happened and it's really helped me so now I can nurse and pump and give her expressed if she is not satisfied when done nursing!
> Also we visited with friends last night and had such a good time. We had a fish fry and it was delicious!!
> My birthday is in 2 months, I'll be 30 eek!!!! But I'm looking forward to it!!!
> E is asleep on my chest right now and she's just so beautiful!! I love these quiet moments when H is still in bed and I get to hold and snuggle E. And the opposite too, when E is sleeping and I get to love on H!! Makes everything feel better!!!

:happydance::thumbup:
Wish I could look forward to my birthday lol. 
Sounds wonderful. Sweets doesn't like to cuddle (at least not with me. He will with dh) so I'm envious

Hope you have a much better day/week girl. You deserve it


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you flarmy!! We've all had such crap to deal with lately.. I hope we all see brighter days. More rainbows than rain!!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Pink- I love how optimistic you are! I hope you and baby are feeling better in no time! I will def keep you in my thoughts and send good vibes your way.


I've been at work for 1.5 hours and I would like this day to be over. On the plus side, today is a short day so I only have 4.5 hours left. Then I have physical therapy and a doctor check up for my ACl replacement. Ladies, don't ever tear your ACL! The surgery is the easy part! Quick fact, even though you hear of more men tearing their ACL, women are more likely to do so. This is due to our wider hips. I slipped on an ice cube. Yes, an ice cube. I'm really good at clumsy. LOL


----------



## lenorajoy

Whew, so much to catch up on from the weekend!

I did read some Friday night until I was sure pink was okay! So relieved you're alright! And hopefully being treated for thrush will rid you of the mastitis as well! I'm glad they've discovered that link so you can be done with it all. Also SO glad you've been able to increase production enough that you can pump and have enough to feed E! That's wonderful, darling. Hoping things are on the upswing for both you and DD.

Ashley and pink - so sorry your older little ones are acting out when the little ones need you! I hope they adjust very soon for you guys.

Aayla - I see something on the FRER you posted, so fingers crossed today's test shows something more promising!! And keep up the good work on your 21 day fix. I can completely understand how difficult it must be to get in the workouts! The only way I'll be doing any is in the afternoon at this point. I used to get up at 4:45 to start my workouts. The earliest I've gotten up recently has been 5:30. Sleep is too precious to me now! :haha:

M&S - glad to see a post from you, but I'm so sorry for the horrible week you've had! On top of everything you're going through with a miscarriage (which in itself is so devastating! :hugs:) add in the employee giving you a go in court, being voted out of the EU (which I have to admit I'm also a bit ignorant of, but it doesn't sound good), the rollercoaster accident near you, etc. You poor thing! I truly hope you have an amazing week this week to make up for it. And I wish I could say you'll ovulate within a couple of weeks and can get pregnant again right away, but it all depends on how quickly your body recovers, though it sounds like things are moving along quickly. I'm glad for that at least. :hugs:

I hope I'm not forgetting anyone and I hope you all had a great weekend! Mine was wonderful. <3


----------



## lenorajoy

August - ouch!! Torn ACL/surgery/recovery sounds awful! I've known a few people that have torn theirs due to sports injuries, and now that I think about it most of them have been females! I'd never thought about it before. Very interesting, but also unfortunate. Those dastardly, villainous ice cubes!! They act all innocent, but their true mission in life is to be the end of us all!


----------



## AugustAngel15

LOL Lenora!


----------



## lenorajoy

Duh! I know what I forgot. August, I'm so glad everything is okay with baby! Hopefully that brown spotting will go away and you won't have to go through the stress of any bleeding going forward. I've read that you can experience "breakthrough bleeding" up to 12 weeks when you would normally expect AF and have a perfectly healthy pregnancy. Being 6 weeks I doubt you would normally be expecting AF right now, but it's hard to say if that's what it might have been.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> Duh! I know what I forgot. August, I'm so glad everything is okay with baby! Hopefully that brown spotting will go away and you won't have to go through the stress of any bleeding going forward. I've read that you can experience "breakthrough bleeding" up to 12 weeks when you would normally expect AF and have a perfectly healthy pregnancy. Being 6 weeks I doubt you would normally be expecting AF right now, but it's hard to say if that's what it might have been.

The spotting has stopped. It stopped that day. Dr said it was probably left over implantation bleeding that was pushed out due to going for a long hike last Thursday. They did not seem concerned. I was just very worried because it was the same time frame that I lost my baby last year.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh good! That makes complete sense considering the hike. Extra exertion like that would always give AF a good jump start for me, so I imagine it would do the same for a bit of leftover implantation bleeding. I can understand it making you uneasy considering the timing of it, but I'm glad they had answers for you and baby is okay. Hopefully everything will go very smoothly for you from here and you'll have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Aayla

Pink: I'm so sorry your little one is going through all this. I hope it clears up soon.

August: glad the bleeding was only the one time and the docs aren't worried. 

AFM: here is my morning test porn. Nothing to see unfortunately. sometimes I think it is there in person but I have a feeling I am just capturing the indent line. according to a doubling simulator I would be somewhere around 6 hcg today. I think I am just unlucky to always start with 1 hcg and I just double ever 48 hours. No tripling or anything like that. so that means on Thursday my hcg should be at 16, enough for a frer to capture a decent line. I actually thought with my shorter LP I would be able to get a positive sooner. Unless this is all for nothing and I'm not actually pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







Frer2 11dpo.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 18









FRER 11dpo.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 18









Wondfo 11dpo.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AugustAngel15

:dust: Aayla!


----------



## lenorajoy

I could be wrong as I'm no expert on pregnancy test lines, but that faint line looks pink to me, which makes me think it isn't an indent line. If you're only 11 dpo today, I'd give it at least a couple more days to double before giving up hope that you might be pregnant. I didn't even get a faint until 13 dpo, so of course there's hope!


----------



## Aayla

Same. Last bfp I didn't get a faint until 13dpo. I was hoping for a change. lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aayla, I see something on both. Once little man goes down for a nap I'll post an edited pic


----------



## lenorajoy

Then you're just as in for a bfp as you were before! It would be nice if our bodies would be inconsistent, but only in a way that benefits us, right? :haha: Will you be testing tomorrow or saving your next test for Wednesday/13 dpo?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I see something on both as well.


----------



## Aayla

I am so happy you guys see something. I really should wait until Wednesday for the last frer. but I don't know if I can. I am going to the doctor's tomorrow for a totally unrelated reason. I thought about asking him for a requisition to get a blood test done. These tests are driving me nuts! :haha: 

oh and my friend gave me a digital frer that says yes or no. Even if I get a line I am holding onto that until this weekend so I can show hubby. Unless I get bloods done. He believes the numbers. but he hates the lines and thinks it's open to interpretation. :dohh:


----------



## FLArmyWife

ugh I can see it when I look at the photos here but when I paste it into a program for me to edit I loose it.


----------



## Aayla

bummer. Thanks for trying!


----------



## lenorajoy

LOL open to interpretation... :haha: Yeah, I'd save that digi for when you definitely have a line or positive bloods to show him. And if you only have the one FRER left, I'd say maybe just use a cheapie tomorrow if you have some and save the FRER for Wednesday. I know you're trying to scrimp and save as much as possible, so unless you're able to buy more in a couple of days I'd save that one as long as you can so you aren't stuck without a good test until you're able to buy another. Fx for you!


----------



## Aayla

I have loads of cheapies still. I think I am going to ask my doc for a form. I know last time at 14dpo I was at 17. (Which is how I know the implantation calculator was correct) so tomorrow I should be at 8.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla I totally see something :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla I can totally see it on the invert


----------



## Aayla

Oooh thanks Amber. I can kinda see it now. Today and tomorrow are going to go by so slow


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Eeeeeee really excited for you! :D


----------



## Aayla

I hope this is something. I am so terrified it will turn into last cycle. I kept seeing the indent and everyone was like "I think it is the start of something." But af was right on time. 

The next 2 days are going to go by so slow.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ahhhh... I'm finally going to attempt this again... I wrote a long post and the computer ate it. This one is going to be a selfish post and then I will try to catch up with everyone. I've been reading but haven't had time to respond....

Saturday the baby shower was so amazing. My MIL did an incredible job and my two friends helped out. They decorated the house and the backyard. I really was almost in tears at how beautiful and thoughtful everything was. MIL even hired a dog sitter for the pup so he didn't have to stay home alone. Most guests went for cute girlie outfits so baby V is outfitted for the next three years but needs everything else, lol. 

The only snag in the entire day was my mother. I really thought there was a limit to this woman's selfishness but there isn't. She doesn't like my uncle's wife (no reason at all, just her personal bullshit). She threw a hissy fit that my uncle's wife was standing too close to her. I told her to zip it but that didn't work. Five minutes later after my dad didn't back her up my mom walked up to me and asked me for her purse so she could leave. She told me she was tired of having to always be the one to compromise (she never does and if she is at family events she always makes a scene). I burst into tears (away from guests) and she was speechless. "Why are you crying? I haven't see you cry in 10 years." Yeah mom, ok, I'm 8 months pregnant, you still don't have a clue? Also, it's really not about you today, for once... I laid into her and she finally said, "Oh, I didn't see it from your point of view." Yeah mom, you never do... She then followed me everywhere holding on to my arm for a while making it impossible to talk to guests... 

Then yesterday she texted me and when I didn't respond five minutes later she called and then texted again, "Are you not talking to me now?" I was at Home Depot with DH... The woman is insufferable... 

DH tried to put together the crib yesterday but two major pieces came damaged and we have to wait for replacement parts now. I was so exhausted after Saturday I pretty much slept on and off most of the day. Then had a major headache that I had to take meds for at 3am because it got worse instead of better as I slept...

Here's a pic from the shower. I'll have more in a few days when a friend who took pictures sends them. Back at work today but so ready for maternity leave!

I think baby V is really running out of room. Her movements are now more pressure than anything else and are random again. I took a spill yesterday but fell on my knees (scraped both) and didn't have any pain or bleeding. DH watched me fall and damn near killed me (I ran after the escaping dog) for putting the baby in danger...
 



Attached Files:







BabyShower1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: mrs mb. Glad that other than your mom you had a good time. Also glad you are ok after your fall, but still keep an eye on it. I hope the crib pieces come in quick.
you look so cute


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs. Mb I'm sorry about your mother :( but that's great you enjoyed your baby shower! You look so adorable! I can't believe you're already 33 weeks, you're getting close now!!


----------



## ashleyg

Question for you mamas....If you have/had a noisy sleeper, how are you sleeping? Noah is SO noisy omg. I literally only slept an hour last night because all night long he grunts and squeaks and fidgets. He sleeps in our room in the MamaRoo and I don't want to move him into his own room just yet. But I can't sleep when he's so noisy! DD wasn't ever like this so this is new to me. I'm a super light sleeper so I hear every little noise he makes. 

I'm thinking of getting a baby monitor and sleeping in our guest room. That way I can still get some sleep but really only hear him if he's crying and DH can stay in our room with him. I hate not sleeping in our bed but I cant run on only an hour or two of broken sleep all day, especially when DH goes back to work and I have to watch both kids :nope:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB glad the shower went great, but sorry about the mom incident. Gotta love them narcissists... anyway you look absolutely amazing! Such a cute bump! Yea you will notice less kicking these last few weeks, and more of the rolling and pressure type movements. I am SOO excited to see little V in a few short weeks! :flower:

AFM- Ellie has been miss cranky pants the past couple days. Not sure if it's a growth spurt or if she's starting to teethe or what but boy is it tiring. I'm used to her sleeping through the night but she was up THREE TIMES last night. Hoping it'll pass!


----------



## Aayla

Mrs.MB: you are looking fabulous!! Glad all in all the shower went well. Can't wait to see baby V in all her dresses!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

MrsMB you look so cute! Love the dress, u r glowing and looking gorgeous :) ur mom is a piece of work! It's sad when we have to be the mature ones. Glad you still had a good day! Take it easy, you never stop go go going :) 

Ashley my little man grunts like crazy! He's super loud about waking up and grunts and groans off and on forever until I get up and nurse him to sleep. I co sleep, so when he starts grunting I give him a boob and he goes back to sleep. It's starting to get a bit easier now but the first month was hard! Still waking through the night to nurses about 3 times but he stays in bed until I get up at least.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Ashley- I'm no help. Sweets was like that but at 2 weeks old he started sleeping in the nursery and it seemed like we both slept better. He'd wake up when we would move at night and vice versa so things got better for us when he slept in the other room.
Hope y'all get some sleep soon


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ashley, try putting something under the crib to raise him up at an angle - Joe was a grunty baby and putting a book under the crib so his head was higher than his belly helped a little. We put him in his room at 10 weeks though because of it.

Disney, four months old and sleeping through? I'm still up 2-3 times a night and this lot are 5, 3 and 2! I haven't slept a full night since Nathaniel was born. Tell me your secrets!

Where's 5stars with them blood test results?! It's almost Tuesday already here..


----------



## Aayla

Ok. So the only thing saving my sanity is that I am laying in my parents spare room and I am nauseaous as all hell. Really wanted onion on my sandwich. My body didn't like that all. I have been napping off an on for the last hour just laying here hoping the rolling will stop. 
But this is the one symptom that is new and has lasted so long evendors compared to my other bfp cycle.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you ladies - unfortunately my mother is a bit of a broken human being... She hates my grandmother but doesn't see that she has become her in so many ways... Mostly I can deal with her but just not right now...

Aayla - That sounds sooo promising!


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb you are absolutely gorgeous and you and your dh are precious!!! Love that bump!!! So excited to see the crib but I know how absolutely annoying it is to have broken or damaged pieces and wait on new pieces :trouble:.. I'm so sorry that your mom acted like that. She definitely might need the bat for making you cry on your special day!! Also I'm so thankful you're ok after your fall but your dh is right you need to be careful!! We have friends that lost their 38 worker due to a fall (a horrible fall she slipped in the shower and fell hard across the edge of the tub on her belly) and the placenta abrupted.. just a horrible freak accident. But please please slow down and be careful!!!!

Ashley baby E is noisey also. She grunts and stretches for about 20-30 mins before waking fully to eat. I'm currently co-sleeping so I too just pop a boob in her mouth and she dream feeds. I hope you find something that works for you!!!

Disney I'm sorry ellie is so cranky.. hopefully it passes soon. H always goes through sleep issues when teething .. it passes quickly though so I hope it does the same for you!! :hugs:

5stars I'm thinking of you.. hoping for good results.

Pato how are you love?
Muffin?? I miss you!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Unfortunately 5 stars got a bfn


----------



## Aayla

Oh 5 stars. So sad to hear that


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars :hugs: :sad2: so so sorry


----------



## pinkpassion

:sad2::brat::hissy::gun::trouble::grr::-(:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

5stars I'm so so sorry


----------



## ashleyg

Cornfieldland said:


> Ashley my little man grunts like crazy! He's super loud about waking up and grunts and groans off and on forever until I get up and nurse him to sleep. I co sleep, so when he starts grunting I give him a boob and he goes back to sleep. It's starting to get a bit easier now but the first month was hard! Still waking through the night to nurses about 3 times but he stays in bed until I get up at least.

Noah moves so much that it's impossible to co sleep with him. I've tried to side lay and nurse him but all he does is fidget and grunt. Ugh. In his MamaRoo he will wake 2-3 times a night which isn't awful but because a he's so noisy I barely sleep. 



FLArmyWife said:


> Ashley- I'm no help. Sweets was like that but at 2 weeks old he started sleeping in the nursery and it seemed like we both slept better. He'd wake up when we would move at night and vice versa so things got better for us when he slept in the other room.
> Hope y'all get some sleep soon

Yeah I want to move him in his nursery asap! 



M&S+Bump said:


> Ashley, try putting something under the crib to raise him up at an angle - Joe was a grunty baby and putting a book under the crib so his head was higher than his belly helped a little. We put him in his room at 10 weeks though because of it.

I might try that in his bassinet tonight and see how he does. I want to get him used to laying flat asap so I can move him in his room. I know once I moved our DD into her room everyone slept so much better. 



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley baby E is noisey also. She grunts and stretches for about 20-30 mins before waking fully to eat. I'm currently co-sleeping so I too just pop a boob in her mouth and she dream feeds. I hope you find something that works for you!!!

I wish he would stop moving so much so I could co sleep with him!!


----------



## ashleyg

:hugs: 5stars


----------



## Aayla

I just found out a friend from high school passed away last month. I'm not sure how reliable the how is but I was told it was cardiac arrest from alcoholism. Her brother, mom and dad all died in a short period of time and she spiraled. I was so shocked. While it has been at least a year since we have talked and over a decade since we have seen each other her death hits me. We were quite close back in the day. And it is funny how you take for granted a person's place on the planet. You don't realize how they are still tethered to you until they are gone.


----------



## pinkpassion

Aayla I'm sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through. That exact same thing happened to me a few weeks back. I found out one of my close friends (from my childhood) passed away she was 34. So young. She also passed from something bizarre like that following a life of drug and alcohol abuse. It was incredibly shocking and I was in shock for several days. It's all I thought about and made me want to call all my friends and tell them we needed to stay in closer contact and not take anyone for granted. It took about a week for me to completely wrap my head around. It just didn't feel real that she was gone!!!! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Thanks. I messaged some of our old friends and they were thankful I contacted them. One lives on the other side of the country so she won't make the celebration of life but a few people I know are going. People I haven't seen in ages. It is so weird how death had to bring us together.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Aayla that is very sad and tragic :hugs:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Sorry for your loss Aayla. Good luck at the dr today. I hope you can convince them for an HCG. 

MRs. MB- You look wonderful. Ugh. Your mom. That is awful!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB - so sorry your mom is so awful, but I'm glad you otherwise enjoyed your party. It's a shame you didn't get much more than clothes, though! I know it's fun to pick out tiny adorable clothes, especially for girls, but it's nice to get more useful things so the parents won't have to buy them. You look amazing, by the way!

Aayla - Fx this is a real bfp in the making for you and not more awful indent lines. When you're looking at something very faint, it's so hard to tell the difference between an actual line starting to form and something that won't turn into anything at all. I've seen some pretty awful lines on FRERs during non-pregnant cycles. This is the ugly side of early testing. Your symptoms are promising, though, and good luck with your appointment! So sorry for the loss of your friend, too. :hugs: Even if you aren't close now and haven't been recently, it's still painful to lose someone you share memories with.

5stars - I'm so incredibly sorry for your bfn... :hugs:

Ashley - sorry you have such a noisy sleeper that he's keeping you awake! I hope some of the suggestions others have given will get you some much-needed sleep!

Disney - sorry your little one is so cranky! Hopefully she's back to her normal self soon.


----------



## lenorajoy

Man, I want some peanut M&Ms... Thanks, ticker. :haha:


----------



## Aayla

thanks ladies. 

Tested with a wondfo this morning...bfn but I expected as much. I almost used my last frer but I am holding off. It should be no issue getting a form. I'm only going to use it tomorrow if I don't get anything. maybe. It will be super tempting to go and get the bloods done today. I should be around 8 miu today. Assuming implantation at 6 dpo (when the nausea started) and starting at 1 miu.


----------



## Mrs. MB

5Stars - I'm so sorry love. The heartbreak of a BFN only gets harder.

Aayla - I'm so sorry about your friend. My fingers are still crossed for that BPF for you over the next several days!

Lenora - I know, I kind of felt like, "Hmmm.... why did I make up a registry at all?" I even had clothes on the registry but nobody bought those either. Everyone just wants to buy cute stuff. Some of it is really nice though - organic cotton zippered onesies, home knitted blankets, and my MIL finished a fourth generation quilt for baby V. Guess she can live without the pacifiers and a crib mattress :haha:

Pink - I'm so sorry about your friend passing away! Also, what a terrible tragedy for your friends to lose LO because of a fall at 38 weeks. I do know I have to be careful. It was so instinctual to turn around and grab for him that I didn't even think. I HAVE to think though.


----------



## lenorajoy

At least you did get some nice stuff! I always try to keep that in mind when I go to baby showers, though, especially if it's their first child and they literally need everything! I know the parents are always appreciative of everything they receive regardless, but it's nice to get some things you need as well some adorable extras.


----------



## Aayla

I was just having a conversation with my mom yesterday about baby showers. She asked, if I am pregnant, whether or not we will find out the gender. hubby doesn't care either way and I said i want it to be a surprise. I know the day I conceived so I would like some surprise throughout this journey. 

Then she immediately assumed that the baby shower would be after the baby is born. I disagreed because 1) it's the first baby and I need everything 2) I don't care what colour of clothing my kid wears 3) I'm not asking for a lot of clothes anyway. i don't want that many clothes. I don't know how big my kid will be when out and because I am larger with insulin issues we can tend to have bigger babies. I know boys that came out big enough to wear 3 month old clothes. It's a waste of money to buy new born stuff except for a few items. and most of the time they aren't in them anyway except for pictures and to visit people. Heck, when I went to visit my cousin her baby was just in a diaper. Nothing special for company. and when I go and visit my friend her baby is in clothes and all he does in drool all over them. so really, what's the point.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - I'm extremely appreciative of everything people gave us. We did have some larger items like a bassinet and a swing shipped to the house. DH's brother also bought us the stroller. When I was younger I was all about the cute stuff for the baby shower. Now I'm a lot more pragmatic. 

Aayla - Colors really don't matter. DH isn't happy we got a lot of pink stuff because, "she's an individual and will decide what she wants to be." LOL. I agree with you though - you need to have a baby shower before the baby comes. It's not warm enough in my neck of the woods to keep the baby in just a diaper but I would imagine it will be mostly cotton onesies and sleep sacks. 

AFM: I had horrible nightmares last night and was half lucid so could not get out of that mind frame. I kept waiting for baby V to move but she was fast asleep. I finally fell back into some sort of slumber and had the hardest time getting up. As soon as I left for work baby V was on a rampage! She must've been kicking above the placenta and her new thing is shoving me on the right side. It was actually painful and I doubled over at one point. Gotta say - nothing makes me happier :) Pregnant women are officially weird!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB - Aww, it's nice that you guys got a bassinet, swing, and stroller. Those will come in very handy! And LOL at the she's an individual and will decide what she wants to be comment! You know she's gonna come out and see all the pink stuff and just be like what is all this crap?! :rofl: That mental picture is too funny.

Aayla - I have to agree on needing the baby shower before the birth. We are going to have a surprise baby and while you don't necessarily NEED everything before having the baby, but it would be much more convenient than having to try to gather it all up and wash and organize everything right after having a baby. Could you imagine? I know it's a tradition with many families to have the shower after the baby is born, but it seems to me it would be more difficult and the parents would probably need to buy more on their own that way.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla and 5stars lots of :hugs:, sorry about the BFNs :(

Thanks ladies about the concerns for Ellie, still not sure what was going on but she seems to be better today. She was up once last night. I about had a heart attack... This baby is a pro at rolling back-to-tummy but never did it during the night. Well last night I wake up and look over and she's face down! Who knows how long she slept like that or how she was even able to breathe but man my heart almost beat out of my chest. I spent the rest of the night with my hand hanging on to her leg so I knew when she was trying to roll (which was a couple times!) I'm going to have to get out my DD1's bed rail. My first never rolled so this is all new territory for me lol.

She's already trying to get up to her knees as well from the tummy position and scoots herself backwards. I have a feeling she's going to be mobile pretty soon.


----------



## Aayla

I was surprised she went with that thought as at first I did want a shower after the baby was born so that I could just get the meeting her/him out of the way but man did she and my sister object to it. 

And we aren't exactly in the money so we will definitely need help with items. There is a crib that I have wanted for years. It starts as a crib, changes to a day bed and then changes to a regular bed. it's awesome. They started out around $600 or $700 (some are still that expensive) but now you can get them in the $150 range. 

https://www.toysrus.com/buy/delta-c...ertible-crib-white-ambiance-7286-108-46322606


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - DH is hilarious. He's trying to convince her to be a lesbian because he doesn't have to worry as much. He's also planning to raise an individual and not a princess. He cracks me up! I know we couldn't do Team Yellow, waaaay too impatient. I commend you for your strength!


----------



## AugustAngel15

BAHAHAHAHAHA Mrs MB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Just a comment on the baby clothes....I got tons of clothes for my shower too. I just washed all my 3-6month clothes and some are almost to small! The size veries so much! I was just thinking how I got to start using more outfits before he grows out of them. But he is usually in onesies all day now that it's summer and I go through like 3 a day with all the puke and poo blowouts. Onesies, receiving blankets for puke, 
diapers and wipes that's what I use everyday :)

Disney wow she really wants to go go go! I'm worried about Mateo falling out of bed too. I will have to look into the mesh railing.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: I don't think he'll need to worry any less if he talks her into being a lesbian unless all he's concerned about is her getting pregnant! Teenage hormones are teenage hormones. :haha: Men are hilarious!

DH seems pretty convinced I'm working on twins over here. :haha: There's literally no reason to suspect it other than my family history of twins and the fact that I've had round ligament pain since before my bfp. From what I've read online it was about 50/50 on the rlp starting so early being twins vs singletons. We should know tomorrow at my appointment!

Disney - that's crazy! I can't blame you for worrying about her rolling over onto her stomach while she's sleeping. She seems so young to be rolling over in her sleep and trying to crawl and everything. From what I've seen typically (not always) younger siblings start working on being mobile earlier than their older siblings. Maybe because they're watching their siblings run around all the time and just want to keep up! It's insane how quickly they grow!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh, most babies just live in onesies and sleepers for months! And boy, do they go through them fast. You can't really ever have enough of those, in all sizes! Unless they have somewhere to go, it seems like such a waste to put them in all of the adorable outfits just to put them in the dirty laundry that piles up when they dirty them within a couple of hours (or minutes!) of putting them on! Plus I can definitely see the size variance being an issue. They can't make adult clothes uniform in size, so why would they do that with baby clothes? :haha:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Aayla sorry about the neg today hopefully that changes soon. 

Sorry I'm not around ladies, I'm broken and I need some time even the hardest of shells can shatter and mine well and truly has. I may not look or appear broken but I am. Im sorry and I'll check in when I can. Going to try and find myself I'm very lost. Sorry and genuine love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## lenorajoy

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Aayla sorry about the neg today hopefully that changes soon.
> 
> Sorry I'm not around ladies, I'm broken and I need some time even the hardest of shells can shatter and mine well and truly has. I may not look or appear broken but I am. Im sorry and I'll check in when I can. Going to try and find myself I'm very lost. Sorry and genuine love to you all. Xxxx

Amber, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. Much love to you and your family!


----------



## pinkpassion

Amber I'm so sorry!! I know what those feelings are like, take care of yourself and if you need to talk I'm here!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

pinkpassion said:


> Amber I'm so sorry!! I know what those feelings are like, take care of yourself and if you need to talk I'm here!!!

Thank you xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Amber I was just thinking of you! :hugs: I'm so sorry :( you have been through so much and lost so much it's no wonder you feel broken inside. I hope that each day can get a little better bit by bit. Know we love you and are here to support you. <3


----------



## Aayla

Amber: I am sorry you are feeling lost. Always always take care of you first. But you know us fab ladies are always here whenever you need us. 

Afm: doc gave me the form but he said there really is no point as the home tests are really sensitive. But I have it just in case. I am wishy washy on using it.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla, if it was me, I would probably wait until I had a clear line on a frer and then do bloods at 14dpo and the following week to make sure it's progressing. I know it's torture to wait <3 I think the frer is 12miu ,although I'm sure you already know all this :hugs:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Amber- As i read your story in your signature, I can't help to think about what a strong woman you are. Having dealt with so much loss I'm at a loss for words for you. I cannot imagine the pain of losing so much. I've lost the one and that tore me apart. I hope you find some peace.


----------



## Aayla

Corn: you are right. I know I got a positive frer at 13dpo last time which is tomorrow. But I may even wait until 14dpo to get a better line. As impatient as I am I am now more afraid of seeing a bfn as I am so close.


----------



## lenorajoy

I know what you mean, Aayla, even though I was very fortunate in not having to wait long for my bfp once I started actually trying. But I thought I was pregnant by an oopsie once before, but was so excited by the idea of actually being pregnant despite things not being where we wanted them to be at that point. Once I started testing, the bfns just felt worse the closer I was to AF. This time around, I tried to only test every two days. I'm hoping for the best for you and I understand if you want to skip on the test porn for a couple of days. We're here to support you either way.


----------



## Aayla

So I have a lot of wondfos left over so i decided to just take one. This is probably smu or third. pee was pretty dark though. 

No alteration to the pic. This is the first time that I have seen anything on one of these. to be honest it is hard to see on my computer but I can see it on my phone. Which is why I am posting it.
 



Attached Files:







20160628_130253.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Aayla

this is tweaked with an effect called Turquoise on my phone. I see it better on this one.
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oooooh Aayla!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I totally see it and can pull pink from it too :D very excited for the next few days bring :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink pulled
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Aayla

Thanks Amber! I am totally freaking out. To see something on these is intense. I will probably hold again in the evening and see if it gets darker. I have no idea when the amount will increase. I suppose it all depended on time of day of implantation. 

I have a feeling if I am seeing something these are close to 10 miu as I am around 8 today.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hoping they darken up for you :) there's deffo colour there and a line xx


----------



## Mrs. MB

Amber - Sweetheart, take your time, heal. We all love you and are here for you no matter how often you're here or how you feel. You're an amazing person and you didn't deserve all you've been through. 

Aayla - Still everything crossed for you! DH knows but one less thing to worry about seems on point for him, lol.

August - I know, DH is so damn special.


----------



## AugustAngel15

My DH is quite special too. I was showing him on an app that baby is 4mm and he's like "that's it?!". He knows so very little about the woman's body period let alone everything that happens when she's preg. He wants a girl before a boy because that would b=mean we would have a free babysitter. I said boys can babysit. He said no because boys are irresponsible. He has a twin sister and she was not a very social typical girl. He has nooooooo idea what he is in for, boy or girl. He is 35 and the first baby he ever held was my cousin's son who I just put in DH's arms and walked away. That was just 2 years ago.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Amber :hugs: :hugs: wish I knew the right things to say. I am here for you no matter what.

Aayla, I suck at looking at wondfos but I can see something! With all the symptoms you're having I would be dumbfounded if you're NOT pregnant. FX the line is darker tomorrow. 

Hope all my ladies are having a good day. A/C went out over here and can't get it looked at until Thursday... supposed to be 100 all week... luckily the house has a swamp cooler we are using as backup.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ick disney- hope it gets fixed soon

Amber- :hugs: tons and tons of :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: August. Men are so clueless about women's bodies. Some of them get really curious when their SO is pregnant and are shocked by everything they read. It's so funny!

Aayla - :dust: and FX!

Disney - YUCK! I'm so grateful our AC is working now and it hasn't quite been that hot here. I hope they can get in to check it out sooner than they estimate and get it fixed for you so you don't pass out of heat exhaustion! I'm pretty sure I would.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Hump day ladies


----------



## Aayla

Completely gutted. :cry: Total BFN. Not even a hint of a line. Af is due in 2-3 days. Guess I am just waiting on her now. If she isn't here by Sunday night I will go and get blood taken on Monday. 

I had this happen in Jan. Thought I saw the start of something, was just indent lines.
 



Attached Files:







20160629_061354.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla- it looks like the test could be faulty or didn't have enough urine.


----------



## Aayla

Definitely had enough urine. I always dip for an extra second. But I can't afford any more tests and the wondfo was also stark white. I have a few of those left. But I may just wait until Saturday to use one again. By then, if there is hcg, it will be above 25.


----------



## lenorajoy

Is today 13 dpo Aayla? So sorry about the BFN... The line on that test definitely looks wonky, though. Hopefully this weekend will show no sign of AF and you can go get bloods done on Monday. If she does show, your o hormones are very unkind to you! Giving you all the right symptoms for all the wrong reasons. They need the bat! :trouble:
:hugs: Hang in there, girl.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm so sorry Aayla :hugs: I hate that you are feeling gutted :(


----------



## Aayla

I thought it looked a bit too pretty :haha: 

Yep 13dpo. I am tempted to go this morning. It is Canada Day on Friday and my brother's 25th bday party. I would like to know if I can drink or not.

And if it is truly negative I will never trust my body again. This is the second cycle I got promising symptoms that had me so sure.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'd say it couldn't hurt to go get bloods done today. If it comes back completely negative at least you'll know. If there's HCG in your blood, you'll have a definite answer and will know to avoid drinking!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla do you have LifeLabs? You can see your results online, that's what I did herein Ottawa fir my hcg.


----------



## Aayla

Heck yeah!! I love my ehealth!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Updated Siggy Pic in the first thread post!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Aayla - I'm so sorry you're gutted. I was hoping you'd get a nice second line today. Those symptoms sure did sound very promising. You know what they say though - you're not out until the evil witch shows up. Otherwise your body is going to have to get the bat!

FLArmy - Love the new siggy!

AFM: All I want to do these days is sleep. Is that normal for 34 weeks? I feel like I can go into hibernation until it's time. Getting out of bed is getting harder and harder every morning. I have two and a half more weeks at work and since they can't figure out my coverage I may be working from home for an additional week. Also, I know third trimester nausea is a thing but damn - hit me like a ton of bricks this morning.


----------



## Aayla

Blood taken. Man were my veins finicky. I should know in about 8 hours.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry Aayla about the negative test today. I'm glad you've got your bloods done so you can know for sure. It's still very early days plus what is up with that squiggly frer? Random. X


----------



## Aayla

Yeah I am kinda peeved at that because these are not cheap. 

I figure any hcg in my system will be positive as all of my tests when negative say <1. Even though the blood place classified under 10 as not pregnant.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Amber I saw that squiggly too. I know I had a couple funky tests when I tested early before my true BFP. Mine weren't squigglies but were circle blotches on the test area where a line should have been, like the dye collected but didn't collect enough to make a line, just a circle. Fx about your bloodwork Aayla :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lilmisscaviar said:


> Amber I saw that squiggly too. I know I had a couple funky tests when I tested early before my true BFP. Mine weren't squigglies but were circle blotches on the test area where a line should have been, like the dye collected but didn't collect enough to make a line, just a circle. Fx about your bloodwork Aayla :hugs:

drool from your ticker. Chupa Chups are awesome! Haven't had one in so long


----------



## Aayla

Hcg is <1. Not pregnant. I have no idea why I got so many symptoms. Still have some symptoms even. I don't get these before af. The only thing that lets me know she is coming is spotting and maybe some moodiness. I don't even cramp until she is here. 

I am so confused. DH wants to continue with the letrozole. So have to call my doc and get a new prescription. I'm so tired. I don't know how people do this for years.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla any results yet? EDIT: nevermind just saw your post. Sorry about the negative result :(. Our bodies can be so cruel in giving us these phantom symptoms!

Pink hope little E's rashes are doing better

Mrs MB yes that third trimester fatigue is no joke. You may have a couple days where you may perk up and do some nesting but the tiredness will last the rest of the pregnancy pretty much lol. Enjoy the rest! :winkwink:


----------



## Aayla

Next cycle is no opks, no symptom spotting because I won't believe anything I feel anyway, no early testing. I will wait until af is late. I have been cramping today so I hope she starts soon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Aayla :( :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear this Aayla :(

We actually conceived the baby I'm pregnant with now on a cycle where we didn't use anything or test early. I think having less stress helps a lot. Hopefully you'll catch the egg next cycle.

Flarmy - I just read your post about an updated siggy... I love it!


----------



## Aayla

This cycle was less stress. Money is ok, we have good jobs, we got rid of bad people months ago and other than I was worried I might not ovulate it was great. No stress during BD, timing was good. I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aayla :hugs: sorry tootse. Maybe just go with the flow, get busy when you feel like it & hope for the best? I'm really one to talk! Lol it's soooo hard when you want nothing more than a sweet babe. In theory it sounds lovely but I'm too much of a control freak, maybe you're better than me? I'm really hoping it happens soon, I know the disappointment is tough, hang in there <3


----------



## Aayla

Next cycle I am just going to temp. I know I ovulate around cd 19/20 but there is no way I couldn't know the exact day. Lol

Not sure how many more cycles on letrozole I will get so I know I should do it as long as I can. $55 per month compared to $10,000 is no joke. Lol 

Onwards and upwards. I had a good cry. Hubby cuddled me for a bit. July 1 there is a party for my brother (not sure if I mentioned that). It is his bday and Canada day. I plan on having some margaritas. :rofl:


----------



## lenorajoy

Enjoy your weekend Aayla! At least now you know for sure, but I'm so sorry it wasn't the result we were all hoping for. :hugs: Here's hoping the next round of letrozole does its job and you can catch a good egg! So sorry you're having to go through all of this.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Thursday ladies. This is a PSA to let you all know I will not be around Friday evening - Monday evening. I will read occasionally from my phone but will not be likely to update the first page or reply much.

For all my America located friends I hope you have a great Independence day weekend. For everyone else, may you still have a fab weekend.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I hope you have a good weekend, any plans? Oh, and i can't get the signature to work. I have tried to copy and paste several times and it doesn't work. Don't know if it's just me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy I hope you have a good weekend, any plans? Oh, and i can't get the signature to work. I have tried to copy and paste several times and it doesn't work. Don't know if it's just me.

We are taking little man to Disney for the first time


Hmm.. which one are you trying to get work?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aayla- So sorry to hear. This may be a TMI thing..... I absolutely hate the feeling of keeping that baby batter in. It disgusts me. To help me with being able to deal with this, I bought a menstrual cup. Aside from using it for Aunt Flo (once you get the hang of it, tampons and pads are a thing of the past), I also used it after bding to keep his business in over night. This was my first cycle doing this. I don't know if you have this problem or not but keeping it in there longer may just be the trick.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Took me a minute to realize what baby batter was haha...ewww

Flarmy I've tried a few of them a few times. Copying and pasting and nothing, not sure if it's a user problem ;) aka me


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cornfieldland said:


> Took me a minute to realize what baby batter was haha...ewww
> 
> Flarmy I've tried a few of them a few times. Copying and pasting and nothing, not sure if it's a user problem ;) aka me

hmm.. idk.. your tickers are messed up too so I"m wondering if the code is pasting in weird. you copied the entire code from the [<3 to the ending ] ?


----------



## FLArmyWife

everything about _baby batter_ makes me :sick:

smell, texture, taste, etc. I'm always straight to the bathroom after :sex: and oral only for a moment or two before the gag reflux from taste kicks in. :shy: I'm so weird


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: baby batter! 

FLA I'm totally with you. Grosses me out.


----------



## AugustAngel15

The menstrual cup worked wonders for holding it in! Otherwise yes, I was straight to the bathroom.


----------



## lenorajoy

August, that's a great tip, thanks! And it gives it a use for the rest of the time you don't need it for its original purpose.


----------



## Aayla

that stuff doesn't bother me in the slightest, on, in, taste (for the most part). I can usually lay there for awhile no problem. I don't like to do it overnight because of the smell. The reason you smell the next day is that funky smell is decomposing sperm. Bleh. 

The cycle I got my bfp before we did it every day from O-4 to O+1, we used preseed and I recall I stuck my legs in the air after every time. This time I didn't bother (nor with the other times). 

May go back to that.


----------



## lenorajoy

:dust: for next cycle Aayla!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I don't mind it in my mouth. HAHAHA. I'm weird :shrug:

There is just something about the "moist" feeling I cannot stand! :boat:


----------



## frangi33

Euwww baby batter! Everything about it makes me want to heave x


----------



## AugustAngel15

Hahahahah! I'm so glad I could disgust everyone today!


----------



## Aayla

Well we are out for next cycle. because I have done 8 rounds of letrozole I have to go in and see the doc for more. They don't like to go further than 8 apparently. But he isn't in the office until either the 7th or the 13th. I will know early next week. 

So I'm not even sure if they will continue with this route or we move on to IVF. I hate not knowing and having to wait. I hate having wasted cycles if I do get to continue on.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Sorry they're being so difficult about it Aayla. I hope you can get a definite plan in place soon and you're not left waiting for long.


----------



## Aayla

Thanks. I am almost wan ting to say screw it let's move on. I know it is expensive and invasive but at the same time it is a plan and I am not having to do this dance every single cycle.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hugs Aayla xx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Woo have fun at Disney FLArmy! Hope Sweets enjoys his first trip!

Aayla such a bummer your doc is out. We're here to cheer you on with whatever the next step is!

Amber how are you doing hun :hugs:

August... baby batter?? That's a new one! :rofl:

Hope all my pg mamas are feeling well. And lots of dust to those ttc :dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone want to help out some rescue dogs or post it to your Facebook if others can help? 
https://www.gofundme.com/2c5dep8

Me and my friend just rescued these 3 dogs. They will be accepted into a therapy training to go help veterans with ptsd and sick children in the hospitals. They will accept them only once they've had all vetting done. Anyway if anyone wants to help there's the link otherwise can you please post it on your facebooks? Thank you ladies!!! xoxo


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> everything about _baby batter_ makes me :sick:
> 
> smell, texture, taste, etc. I'm always straight to the bathroom after :sex: and oral only for a moment or two before the gag reflux from taste kicks in. :shy: I'm so weird

.
Shoot for years I thought I was weird because I can't stand it either and like you I head straight to the shower after. Everything about it is repulsive to me except it's sole purpose of baby making:haha:

Oh boy so much to catch up on I will read up and respond later and proper when I get home and am on my laptop . :hugs: to all


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy Birthday to the best thread leader FLArmy! :cake: :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you Disney

Pink, I'll share from the computer in the morning. So sweet of you to rescue

Aayla still holding out hope for you. Chin up and remember there is a silver lining somewhere in all this


----------



## Aayla

Happy birthday Flarmy!!

Hubby and I talked. We have decided to move on to IVF. We think, despite financial and weight obstacles, this is the least stressful of the options. 

We still have to talk to the doc but I am ready for the next step.


----------



## frangi33

Good news aayla

Happy birthday flarmy!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Friday to our fab ladies. 

I hope everyone has an amazing weekend.


----------



## Pato

WARNING!!! LONG A*S POST AHEAD.....

Been MIA for a bit so want to do a catch up but will need to do so in parts as not to make this too long, and I will be summarizing and not posting quotes....sorry....

Flarmy first of all happy birthday, hope you have a wonderful day and weekend... Hope Sweets is letting you get some sleep and that he is doing well. When is your appointment? I'm praying for you honey:hugs:

Pink...You have had a rough go of it. I'm so sorry about all the issues with E and I do agree it could be due to the antibiotics you had to take that's causing it with her. I do hope that she is doing better now. How are you doing, has the mastitis cleared and the other micro-organasties? :hugs: I also will post the link you gave of the rescue to my FB page. I have quite a few dog lovers on my friends list.

Amber....:hugs: I'm sorry you have had to experience all the horrors you have it truly isn't fair. You've been through so much and it's well understandable the way you feel. You are one heck of a strong lady and still manage to be there for all of us even when going through what you face daily....I love you for it:hugs:

5Stars...it broke my heart when to hear your IUI didn't work, I'm so very sorry. I do hope that God gives you and hubby the strength to move forward despite the set backs. You will have your LO I just know it:hugs:

Aayla...honey I'm so sorry:hugs: I was sure your BFP was on the way by how the tests looked and the symptoms you were having. I'm glad you and DH have not given up. I do pray that the IVF works for you.

Mrs. MB you are absolutely adorable. Love love love the pic of you and what a cute bump. You are almost there. Don't know wth is up with your mom..:nope: Baby V will be here soon...another baby for aunty Pato:haha:

August....I almost died lol when I read 'baby batter'...it took me a minute to figure it out:rofl: but I must say it grosses me out as well...I do hope you are doing ok...

Lenora...How are you feeling? When is your appointment? Looking forward too some scan pics soon..

Busy...you've been quiet I hope and pray all is well for you...:hugs: When is your next appointment and scan?

Muffin...You are in my thoughts...miss you much...

(Boss is coming to be continued)...:haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Flarmy first of all happy birthday, hope you have a wonderful day and weekend... Hope Sweets is letting you get some sleep and that he is doing well. When is your appointment? I'm praying for you honey:hugs:

Thank you. He had a rough few days but seems to be back to his normal happy self.

I got my appointment moved up to last Wednesday. The end result is they're trying a strong iron supplement in hopes to fix things even though it looked like my iron was ok. I get it rechecked in 3 months. IF it's good at that time I'll have to stay on the iron ANOTHER 3 months, be rechecked, and if good again then I can go off it.


----------



## pinkpassion

Aayla I'm so glad y'all have made a decision!!! I can't wait to follow your journey!!

Pato I'm much better from the mastitis. E has been dealing with all kinds of things. The thrush is much better but we are continuing the fluconazole for another 9 days. She has a fungal infection on her face not sure if I updated about that. So she's been in and out of the dr all week. Our normal pediatrician is out of town so we are seeing a different one and I have to say she's really young and seems very inexperienced. I'm not impressed. At first she prescribed lotramin for us to apply to her face (sunday) and said if not better by Wednesday bring her back. So we took her back. She then said maybe it was eczema and wanted to do steroid cream which I didn't want to do, but hey she's the dr rigjt?! Anyway it got way worse and the lesions became pus filled. So now she's on just an antibiotic cream and her oral fungal . I have an appointment Tuesday with her normal pediatrician. I will be much happier to see her! But I have to take her back today to see the other one.


----------



## pinkpassion

Flarmy HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!! Have a great time at disney!!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Happy birthday FLArmy!! Have a wonderful weekend and tons of fun at Disney with your little one! His first trip there, how exciting!

Pink, I'm glad the mastitis has improved, but poor baby E!! I'm glad your regular pediatrician will be back soon and you can see her. Hopefully she can figure out what's going on with the stuff on her face and get her fixed up right away! I'll try to remember to get on FB later today and share the link you posted.

Aayla I'm happy you at least have a plan. I'm sorry that it has to come to IVF, but I'm excited to see your journey there and to see you finally get the little one you've been longing for! :hugs: How's everything going with the 21 day fix?

AFM I had my first scan on Wednesday! I've been busy the last couple of days and haven't had much of a chance to get it uploaded here. I'm going to jump on my phone and upload it in a few minutes!

I hope everyone is doing well and has a wonderful weekend! It'll be a long weekend for me and I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## lenorajoy

My first scan at 8 weeks and 2 days! The doctor put my due date at Feb 6th, the day before my birthday! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink that face rash sounds awful for baby E :(. Hope it isn't bothering her too much. Hope it clears soon!

Great scan Lenora! Little gummy bear


----------



## lenorajoy

<3 Gummy bear! So cute!


----------



## Pato

pinkpassion said:


> Aayla I'm so glad y'all have made a decision!!! I can't wait to follow your journey!!
> 
> Pato I'm much better from the mastitis. E has been dealing with all kinds of things. The thrush is much better but we are continuing the fluconazole for another 9 days. She has a fungal infection on her face not sure if I updated about that. So she's been in and out of the dr all week. Our normal pediatrician is out of town so we are seeing a different one and I have to say she's really young and seems very inexperienced. I'm not impressed. At first she prescribed lotramin for us to apply to her face (sunday) and said if not better by Wednesday bring her back. So we took her back. She then said maybe it was eczema and wanted to do steroid cream which I didn't want to do, but hey she's the dr rigjt?! Anyway it got way worse and the lesions became pus filled. So now she's on just an antibiotic cream and her oral fungal . I have an appointment Tuesday with her normal pediatrician. I will be much happier to see her! But I have to take her back today to see the other one.

Dr. or no you gotta trust your instinct when it is strong and it helps to be informed of certain things etc.... it scares me when doctors seem to guess and if you are unimpressed get a second opinion.

When I was pregnant with DD I had my routine monthly check, at the time I was 5 months pregnant. My regular doc was off island and I had to see this young female doc who was handling her cases. She read over briefly my notes, put me on the bed and did a little check of my breathing, heart etc etc. I complained of the pain I had as I had SPD, She told me to get dressed and perscribed some VOLTAREN. Now I'm allergic to aspirin and penicillin. I was a bit surprised and told her I can't take anti-inflammatory drugs and I didn't know Voltaren can be used in pregnancy....:shock: to which she replied, with utter surprise..."ARE YOU PREGNANT??" :saywhat: I asked her who's notes she was reading and I'm 5 months pregnant...more surprise...., she said she thought it was an old note from before. So what was you feelin when you examined me just now.....wait for it.......she thought I had a large fibroid...WTF:shock:.... Then told me VOLTAREN would close the tubes in the baby's heart and cause it's death.....I held it together (Dear Lord gimme strength fo I strangle this stupid bit*h), got up outta her chair, went to reception and told the nurse to book me an appointment for when MY DOCTOR returned bc I'm not coming back to this nutjob you got up in here...SOOOOOOO yeah, doctors do some shit sometimes....I hope your regular gets back...QUICK...


----------



## lenorajoy

Pato said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Aayla I'm so glad y'all have made a decision!!! I can't wait to follow your journey!!
> 
> Pato I'm much better from the mastitis. E has been dealing with all kinds of things. The thrush is much better but we are continuing the fluconazole for another 9 days. She has a fungal infection on her face not sure if I updated about that. So she's been in and out of the dr all week. Our normal pediatrician is out of town so we are seeing a different one and I have to say she's really young and seems very inexperienced. I'm not impressed. At first she prescribed lotramin for us to apply to her face (sunday) and said if not better by Wednesday bring her back. So we took her back. She then said maybe it was eczema and wanted to do steroid cream which I didn't want to do, but hey she's the dr rigjt?! Anyway it got way worse and the lesions became pus filled. So now she's on just an antibiotic cream and her oral fungal . I have an appointment Tuesday with her normal pediatrician. I will be much happier to see her! But I have to take her back today to see the other one.
> 
> Dr. or no you gotta trust your instinct when it is strong and it helps to be informed of certain things etc.... it scares me when doctors seem to guess and if you are unimpressed get a second opinion.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DD I had my routine monthly check, at the time I was 5 months pregnant. My regular doc was off island and I had to see this young female doc who was handling her cases. She read over briefly my notes, put me on the bed and did a little check of my breathing, heart etc etc. I complained of the pain I had as I had SPD, She told me to get dressed and perscribed some VOLTAREN. Now I'm allergic to aspirin and penicillin. I was a bit surprised and told her I can't take anti-inflammatory drugs and I didn't know Voltaren can be used in pregnancy....:shock: to which she replied, with utter surprise..."ARE YOU PREGNANT??" :saywhat: I asked her who's notes she was reading and I'm 5 months pregnant...more surprise...., she said she thought it was an old note from before. So what was you feelin when you examined me just now.....wait for it.......she thought I had a large fibroid...WTF:shock:.... Then told me VOLTAREN would close the tubes in the baby's heart and cause it's death.....I held it together (Dear Lord gimme strength fo I strangle this stupid bit*h), got up outta her chair, went to reception and told the nurse to book me an appointment for when MY DOCTOR returned bc I'm not coming back to this nutjob you got up in here...SOOOOOOO yeah, doctors do some shit sometimes....I hope your regular gets back...QUICK...Click to expand...

:saywhat: Good Lord Pato, that's insane!! Good thing you knew better!


----------



## lenorajoy

Does anyone have any recommendations for belly butters that I can maybe order on Amazon?


----------



## pinkpassion

Well she brought another dr in the room and they both are convinced it's eczema. :saywhat: but they took some pics and are getting in touch with a dermatologist/infectious disease dr to get his opinion today! So more steroid cream and antibiotic cream since it's infected. Ugh.. this is exhausting!!! At least she's smiling at me today!! Wednesday she slept from 6p to 4am when I woke her up to eat and she has slept all day yesterday and so far today! Poor baby!!
Here are some pics of her face!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1467390806285.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15









PhotoGrid_1467390834725.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow pato crazy!!!!

Lenora what a sweet scan pic!! Perfect little gummy bear!!! Congrats!! As for creams I used Burts bees momma oil. I liked it. But mostly I just use coconut oil as that's what I use in place of lotion anyway!


----------



## lenorajoy

Burt's Bees has a great reputation and I love all of their other products I use. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll give it a try! I've used coconut oil as a moisturizer before and it does work great. I might try using both.


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, her poor face!! :sad2:

That does NOT look like any eczema I've ever seen. It doesn't look anything like what I had on my face, but I'm not too experienced with it, so maybe it just looks different?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Have a wonderful trip Flarmy!

Aayla good luck with the IVF. Hopefully you get a sticky bean soon :hugs:

Lovely scan Lenora! Glad everything is going well <3

Pink I hope that clears up soon... poor baby girl :(


----------



## Aayla

Pink: I'm not sure if it is different in adults and newborns but I have eczema and even in my worst break out it didn't look like this. But then with the antibiotics you were on and the other stuff they wanted on her it could have all reacted. Sometimes the wrong stuff can make it worse. I really hope they figure out what is wrong and fix it. 

Lenora: 21 day fix was on pause for a short while but I am back at it tomorrow. I was feeling so sick all the time. i guess my symptoms were just a reaction to the progesterone. I know I can no longer take provera because I am so sensitive to it. But it doesn't give me pregnancy symptoms just makes me a nutter and want to hurt people. lol 

Today is Canada Day and my brother's 25th bday so there is a huge bbq happening and there will be lots of food and i am going to drink alcohol, which I rarely do because of the letrozole. I'm not going to get drunk, I'm too old for that crap anymore. But it will be nice to have a couple of cocktails and not feel like I have been hit by a truck. 

so tomorrow I restart the 21 day fix. I have to create another video for the infomercial so I need to do that tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pato said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Aayla I'm so glad y'all have made a decision!!! I can't wait to follow your journey!!
> 
> Pato I'm much better from the mastitis. E has been dealing with all kinds of things. The thrush is much better but we are continuing the fluconazole for another 9 days. She has a fungal infection on her face not sure if I updated about that. So she's been in and out of the dr all week. Our normal pediatrician is out of town so we are seeing a different one and I have to say she's really young and seems very inexperienced. I'm not impressed. At first she prescribed lotramin for us to apply to her face (sunday) and said if not better by Wednesday bring her back. So we took her back. She then said maybe it was eczema and wanted to do steroid cream which I didn't want to do, but hey she's the dr rigjt?! Anyway it got way worse and the lesions became pus filled. So now she's on just an antibiotic cream and her oral fungal . I have an appointment Tuesday with her normal pediatrician. I will be much happier to see her! But I have to take her back today to see the other one.
> 
> Dr. or no you gotta trust your instinct when it is strong and it helps to be informed of certain things etc.... it scares me when doctors seem to guess and if you are unimpressed get a second opinion.
> 
> When I was pregnant with DD I had my routine monthly check, at the time I was 5 months pregnant. My regular doc was off island and I had to see this young female doc who was handling her cases. She read over briefly my notes, put me on the bed and did a little check of my breathing, heart etc etc. I complained of the pain I had as I had SPD, She told me to get dressed and perscribed some VOLTAREN. Now I'm allergic to aspirin and penicillin. I was a bit surprised and told her I can't take anti-inflammatory drugs and I didn't know Voltaren can be used in pregnancy....:shock: to which she replied, with utter surprise..."ARE YOU PREGNANT??" :saywhat: I asked her who's notes she was reading and I'm 5 months pregnant...more surprise...., she said she thought it was an old note from before. So what was you feelin when you examined me just now.....wait for it.......she thought I had a large fibroid...WTF:shock:.... Then told me VOLTAREN would close the tubes in the baby's heart and cause it's death.....I held it together (Dear Lord gimme strength fo I strangle this stupid bit*h), got up outta her chair, went to reception and told the nurse to book me an appointment for when MY DOCTOR returned bc I'm not coming back to this nutjob you got up in here...SOOOOOOO yeah, doctors do some shit sometimes....I hope your regular gets back...QUICK...Click to expand...

:shock: :shock: That is just... wow. Glad you spoke up! I would've told her to shove her so-called "degree" where the sun don't shine.



pinkpassion said:


> Well she brought another dr in the room and they both are convinced it's eczema. :saywhat: but they took some pics and are getting in touch with a dermatologist/infectious disease dr to get his opinion today! So more steroid cream and antibiotic cream since it's infected. Ugh.. this is exhausting!!! At least she's smiling at me today!! Wednesday she slept from 6p to 4am when I woke her up to eat and she has slept all day yesterday and so far today! Poor baby!!
> Here are some pics of her face!

Aww poor lil sweetie! Glad she seems to be better today.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, enjoy your BBQ and cocktails this weekend! And of course all the food! :haha: Happy Canada Day! :)

Best of luck with starting the 21 day fix again! Hopefully this time around it'll be easier without the symptoms from the hormones. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lenora lovely scan <3

Pato what the hell....man I wonder how some of these guys get to be doctors! I've had some horrible ones...hate mine now he's useless! 

Pink poor baby girl! Strange how it's in circles almost like ring worm. Looks fungal...poor thing, that must be exhausting for you! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah at first they said fungal and was treating it with lotramin but it wasn't getting better. So that's when she said maybe eczema. I have no idea I just feel bad for her. And I've never seen eczema like that either but hey what the heck do I know right?!


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- your poor babe. Hope y'all get an answer soon

Pato- I would have knocked her out. good for you for keeping your cool

aayla- happy canada day

lenora- cute scan. I loved our gummy bear scan. Used it for our announcement

lilmiss- how are you feeling?

I hope all our ladies have a FAB weekend. This will probably be my last post until we get back Monday night (unless I can find time to hop on on my phone).


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy:have a fabulous weekend!!

Lenora: totally forgot to comment on your scan. What a wonderful little gummy bear. Bigger than I expected for 8 weeks. 

Has anyone heard from Breaking?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink I couldn't see that without saying, both my children suffer with discoid eczema.... When they were very young it looked like this my son had it the worst but both my kids have it and my son had it not just on his face but also on his head and entire torso when he was about 10-12 months old they looked weepy and sore ( I thought he had bad chicken pox, he didn't until 2) and then dried out eventually to flaky spots then faded to nothing he still gets them they start like little blisters . I found epiderm emollient helps loads. I had to change all washing detergent for my clothes as well as babies to sensitive and put nothing on his skin no bubble bath no shampoo nothing I had to put the washing machine on extra pure water rinses after washes and use minimal sensitive softener and wear no perfumes he was just so sensitive. That epiderm is like a yellow see through emollient that slightly lathers for the skin and hair when rubbed...... This may not help and may not be what she has but when my son came out in these circular weepy discs all over they took swabs and all sorts and it was discoid eczema xxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks amber that helps a lot. The funny thing is it's just on her cheeks. No where else. I asked today if it could be an allergy causing it and she said for it to be an allergy it would be generalized meaning all over not just local. So I'm thankful we (so far) aren't dealing with an allergy. At least I hope. She is pretty sensitive though to certain things like diapers . But so far she has been fine with my detergent and shampoos and coconut oil. We use pretty natural products though.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Can I jump in?


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Can I jump in?

Of course! Do I see that you're testing tomorrow? (Your ticker?) we love us some POAS porn ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Disneymom1129 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Can I jump in?
> 
> Of course! Do I see that you're testing tomorrow? (Your ticker?) we love us some POAS porn ;)Click to expand...

I've already started testing but tomorrow is the big gun tests. Bfn so far but I'm early yet.


----------



## Aayla

Hey Onerth!! Great group of ladies here. You'll love this group.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Maybe they can pass their magic to us aayla!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Pink with my kids it does just pop up the odd disc sometimes too my boy had one on his tummy for about two months. Hope you get to the bottom of it, give it a quick google. Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thinking of u Amber :hugs:

Welcome OH


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Long me update hope it's ok ladies xx 

Thanks Corn, had bad news at the haemophilia clinic, which is a game changer. Having lots of tests sent off and more done when I get back and also a referral to rheumatology. He says I 100% have a bleeding disorder (I'm gutted) and now we just have to figure out which one. If the worst happens and they come back unknown we will come to that if it happens and make a plan then. He thinks I may have EDS el danlos syndrome so I'm being investigated for that too. From my hyper mobility skin issues joint issues ect it's looking likely but we will see I think the wait list for those investigations is around 3 months so nothing is going to happen overnight and I'm ok with that. It was really hard giving my full history and I had flashbacks terribly-I think I was in denial about the whole thing that appointment was sobering. He said that maternal death rate is about 12% with vascular EDS while pregnant and postnatal so IF I have that it's a miricle I have two live children and am here to raise them! It would also explain why I haemorrhage. Really good news is he gave the go ahead for me to take my happy pills again yay. So I started those now yay :) 

Our holiday is Monday coming so looking forward VERY MUCH to two weeks of sunshine and swimming :) Then my little man (11years old lol) has his tonsils out two days later :o eeeek 

Aayla sending love, I think going ahead with weight loss and IVF sounds right for you good luck :) 

Pink I hope babes skin clears soon

Pato thank you for your really really kind words they made me cry, love you. Xx

Fla I love your new hair and hope you and all yours are doing good including the fur babies

Everyone else (memory is shocking) Thank you for your support I have been reading along and putting the little thanks on your well wishes just know I'm sending well wishes right back and rooting for each and everyone one of you :D


----------



## Aayla

Amber: wow. I'm happy that you are finally going to get some answers. I hope you get them soon. If it is EDS, is there treatment for it? Does it mean your TTC journey is over? Did you already decide that...I'm sorry I can't remember.


----------



## Aayla

I woke up with a sense of renewal today. Like I ended a chapter and a new one is beginning.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have felt out the last few days, just defeated. :cry:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Can I jump in?
> 
> Of course! Do I see that you're testing tomorrow? (Your ticker?) we love us some POAS porn ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I've already started testing but tomorrow is the big gun tests. Bfn so far but I'm early yet.Click to expand...

Welcome and good luck on testing! Based on your chart so far there is still hope! Your temperatures are well above the base line.


----------



## Aayla

so we have set a date to start IVF. Of course I have to run this by the doctor at my next appt. We are looking to start mid march..that will be the stimming etc. We are hoping to have the transfer done at the end of march / beginning of April. This will give us a Christmas baby. 

I have always wanted a Christmas baby. DH is all for it too provided we keep Christmas and the birthday separate. No combining gifts etc. He is born in January and hates it because he always got very little because no one had any money in January. 

So this gives me 8 months to lose weight and 7 months to save up all the money. I don't include July for money saving as we are a bit behind on some bills and we need this month to catch up. I get a raise at the end of the month as well and I will be learning some new tasks which will give me more hours. I figured out that if we can survive on his current pay cheques and bank my current pay cheques then we will be able to save it in the 7 months. When I get my raise and more hours we can for sure save the amount needed and DH should be getting more hours soon as well. 

But I have to go over the budget with a fine tooth comb to be sure we can live on his money alone. 

As per the weight loss. As of today I am 325 lbs. My bmi is 52.5 In order to be at the top range of their limit of a 38 bmi I need to weigh 235. So I need to lose 90 lbs. If I can keep a consistent loss of 2.5 lbs per week I will just meet the 90 lb goal by mid March. Of course in the beginning I will lose a bit more than that and then maybe taper off a bit after but that is average amount.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think you can do it aayla!! 

DD2 is a December baby- 12/22. We dont celebrate Christmas so it hasnt effected us in that way. We do celebrate Hanukkah, which has fell on her birthday but we still do it separate. It can make it difficult to get friends together since people are with family but that still hasnt stopped us from celebrating!! :cake::xmas9:

Im pushing 180 and should be around 140ish. The lowest ive been was 155 when i did dieting/exercise. I commend you! ITS HARD!


----------



## Aayla

oh is it ever but I know what has to be done. I've had my last drink of alcohol yesterday (and oh were those margaritas delicious) and I'm enjoying a few snacks tonight. I like to start stuff fresh on a Sunday, the beginning of my week. I'm doing a grocery shop tomorrow so that way i can have loads of healthy foods in the house. And it's summer!! Bring on the fruit!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Will do my usual replies another day sorry. Ellie has come down with her first cold :(. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday and 4th!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFN 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160703_154730.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Aayla

you are still early. fx for you!


----------



## ashleyg

Hope everyone is having a good 4th of July weekend! I'll read back and catch up with everyone a little later (hopefully I'm able too). Going to do an updated 'me' post. Hope that's okay with you ladies <3



I feel like I'm going to lose my sh!t between my daughters defiance all the time and Noah's constant fussiness lately I'm going to go nuts. I don't know if it's a growth spurt or slight colic or what but the last few days he's not content unless he's nursing or being held. Last night was the worst so far. All he did was fuss and cry until I fed him and even then he just sucked for like 2 minutes then started getting cranky again. He was a nightmare to get to sleep (and usually by 10:30-11pm he's easy to get down) and he kept fidgeting and spitting out his paci all night long :nope: Today he's been pretty fussy too and only thing that got him to nap was my wearing him in my wrap. Ugh. And then my daughter is constantly throwing tantrums and I feel like I'm constantly yelling at her and telling her not to do things. DH goes back to work on Saturday and I'm absolutely dreading it if things continue how they've been the last few days. I've been crying and and frustrated because I feel like I have no one to vent to about all of this besides DH and I'm sure he doesn't want to hear it. I think on Tuesday I'm going to call the chiropractor and see if I can get Noah seen for his fussiness. I've heard really good things about it helping with that so I'll give it a try. 

Anyways that's my woe me post for the day :blush:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The first 6wks of nursing are the hardest, maybe hes still adjusting and needs to cluster feed right now. 

Id call La Leche League and just make sure. (its FREE)


----------



## ashleyg

I've been seeing a private LC and he's gaining weight like crazy. I haven't asked as out the fussiness but most people have suggested it's like you said, cluster feeding/growth spurt. But it's so draining. I feel like the only person who can hold him without him screeching to eat is my husband. As soon as I take over he starts fussing and rooting around.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ashleyg said:


> I've been seeing a private LC and he's gaining weight like crazy. I haven't asked as out the fussiness but most people have suggested it's like you said, cluster feeding/growth spurt. But it's so draining. I feel like the only person who can hold him without him screeching to eat is my husband. As soon as I take over he starts fussing and rooting around.

aww, HUGS, it will get better!!! Do you co sleep? Maybe lay down with him or even take him for a drive to tire him out or a walk? I nannied this little girl who would not stop fussing (her mome recently stopped nursing her plus i was there so it was a HUGE transition) and i put her in the ring sling and literally walked and walked and walked until she fell asleep. It was the only thing to help her. I think i wanted to cry too at the time! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

I've tried to co sleep with him but he latches off and on all night long and spits up of laying flat ugh. I co slept with my DD and it was so nice to get extra sleep. But yeah today I've basically been wearing him and he will fall asleep instantly that way.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

thank goodness for baby carriers then! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley I'm sorry and I sympathize... you sound exactly like me.. I even had thoughts of "what did we do?!" I would cry and cry.. but it gets better!!! I still have times I just want to cry or run away but it's beginning to fade some. I too felt like I was always fussing at dd :( but I've started trying to distract her bad habits with good stuff, not sure how well it's working but I feel a little less stressed. I'm so sorry though I feel for you!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks pink :hugs: was E fussy all the time? Or just at night? Noah is starting to get bad at nighttime. Like around 7-8pm is when he starts wanting to be on the boob all night long and cries if he's not. I have some of those "what did we do?" Feelings too when he's like that. I feel so guilty for thinking it but it's so hard dealing with that constant fussing and crying every night. And now it's like a battle to get him to sleep and to stay asleep during the night. I have been crying often :/ 
As for DD I'll have to try distracting her with something positive. Her issue is just that she gets so worked up when she's throwing a tantrum nothing calms her down. She's been getting time outs when she acts out like that.


----------



## Aayla

So I think I may have found a way to help fund IVF. No idea how much money I will make but I have decided to start selling my cross stitch stuff. Just small and medium things. I've created a FB page to get out there at first but I think i am going to start making a bunch of small ornaments and medium pictures for Christmas and sell them at the craft fairs. Maybe throw in some other themed ones and some bookmarks. 

I have so much fabric and floss right now that there will be no outward cost to start.


----------



## frangi33

Oh ashley poor you. If hes spitting up a lot when he's flat and baby wearing is helping maybe he does have a little colic or reflux. I hope you get it sorted or he gets through it soon, I'm sure its not easy with two little ones especially when they are both cranky. Im soon to experience it myself and I'm sure I'm going to have the same thoughts and worries as you and pink! 

My mil had her brain surgery last week. Theyre confident they got almost all the cancer out which is incredible but unfortunately its going to be a long road to recovery as lots of her memory is missing :( next step is to try and get her toileting and speaking properly so they can work on the bowel and liver cancers. My husband spends all the time he can at the hospital which is an hour away so its me and dd at the moment x


----------



## Aayla

Frangi: my thoughts are with your family. I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, there were days E screamed from 4 pm until 11pm and then she'd finally crash but then she'd be up every hour or so after that. It's very trying.. I felt extremely guilty for my thoughts especially since is was and IS so wanted and loved, it's just hard separating the hormones and reality. E's new thing right now is when she's asleep all of a sudden milk will start coming out her nose and she will start choking. No idea why but it's frustrating. I then have to suction her nose and then she won't go back to sleep for a while. Last night I got about 2.5 hours combined sleep (not consecutive) I'm exhausted. Just know it does get better!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney sorry Ellie got her first cold :( I'm dreading that moment! I hope it doesn't last long poor little thing!

Ashely and Pink I'm so sorry about the fussiness and lack of sleep! It's so hard! Mateo isn't as bad but he was fussy in the evenings and wanting to constantly nurse from like 5pm on. It must be really exhausting with a newborn and a toddler I can't imagine. Hugs to you both...it will get easier, for now it's just getting through each day. 

Aayla I hope ur able to sell your cross stitching :) have you looked into Etsy?

Frangi :hugs: your poor mil, I hope she makes a fast recovery and has a decent quality of life after her surgeries. So much to go through, hope you are coping ok without your husband around and it's not to much a strain on ur relationship.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy you I hope you had a good weekend! How was sweets first Disney trip? Hope you took lots of pictures!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLA- Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a wonderful weekend!
Ash- I can't even imagine how hard that is! I just have jealous furbabies lol.
Frangi- Sending positive thoughts your way.
OnEarth- Welcome! I'm no longer the newbie ;) lol. These ladies are pretty amazing!
Disney- I hope your little gets better soon!

I hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Independence Day!:wine:


----------



## Aayla

Corn: I haven't looked too much into etsty. I have found most of the cross stitch stuff for sale on there is patterns and not finished work. I'm not an artist so I don't create my own designs unless it is quotes from movies and stuff like that.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFN still at 11dpo. 

I can rule out CD10 and 12 as O because id be expecting AF and i would have had BFP by now.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

anything? I think im grasping.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160704_135827.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## frangi33

Onerth I think thats one of the strangest markers I've seen next to a test before lol I love it. Sadly I cant see anything but the image is quite small on my phone x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

frangi33 said:


> Onerth I think thats one of the strangest markers I've seen next to a test before lol I love it. Sadly I cant see anything but the image is quite small on my phone x

lol- its a lego droid arm. It was sitting randomly on the desk and i grabbed it.


----------



## Aayla

Sorry, I don't see anything. :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:
 

> Sorry, I don't see anything. :(

its ok. :)


----------



## ashleyg

frangi33 said:


> Oh ashley poor you. If hes spitting up a lot when he's flat and baby wearing is helping maybe he does have a little colic or reflux. I hope you get it sorted or he gets through it soon, I'm sure its not easy with two little ones especially when they are both cranky. Im soon to experience it myself and I'm sure I'm going to have the same thoughts and worries as you and pink!
> 
> My mil had her brain surgery last week. Theyre confident they got almost all the cancer out which is incredible but unfortunately its going to be a long road to recovery as lots of her memory is missing :( next step is to try and get her toileting and speaking properly so they can work on the bowel and liver cancers. My husband spends all the time he can at the hospital which is an hour away so its me and dd at the moment x

Yeah tomorrow I'm going to call and see if I can get a small prescription for baby Zantac or something and see if that helps. It's just draining because I feel like he's always cranky unless he's sleeping and no matter how much I nurse him, he's not content unless he's just laying there suckling but I can't do that all day long. 
I'm so sorry about your MIL. That's so rough...cancer is terrible. Both my mom and my grandma had it so I know how your hubby is feeling. I hope she's able to recover as best as she can. <3



pinkpassion said:


> Ashley, there were days E screamed from 4 pm until 11pm and then she'd finally crash but then she'd be up every hour or so after that. It's very trying.. I felt extremely guilty for my thoughts especially since is was and IS so wanted and loved, it's just hard separating the hormones and reality. E's new thing right now is when she's asleep all of a sudden milk will start coming out her nose and she will start choking. No idea why but it's frustrating. I then have to suction her nose and then she won't go back to sleep for a while. Last night I got about 2.5 hours combined sleep (not consecutive) I'm exhausted. Just know it does get better!

It seems that around 7 or 8pm is when he just is constantly crying and fussing and wanting to nurse constantly. I know what you mean...we tried for what felt like forever for him, so I feel terrible when I don't want to hold him or I have thought of regret when he's like this. I have no idea if it's colic or reflux or what but like you said, it is very trying. That's so scary about E choking! Have you asked your pediatrician why she does that?! I would be freaking out



Cornfieldland said:


> Ashely and Pink I'm so sorry about the fussiness and lack of sleep! It's so hard! Mateo isn't as bad but he was fussy in the evenings and wanting to constantly nurse from like 5pm on. It must be really exhausting with a newborn and a toddler I can't imagine. Hugs to you both...it will get easier, for now it's just getting through each day. .

Thanks mama. I hate complaining about him since there are ladies on here who are trying for their baby but I feel like I'm going to go crazy with the constant crying, fussing, nursing, and yelling at my DD every 10 minutes it feels like. Ugh. I hope this is just a growth spurt or something and it goes away soon. I could not deal with this for months and months. 



AugustAngel15 said:


> FLA- Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a wonderful weekend!
> Ash- I can't even imagine how hard that is! I just have jealous furbabies lol.
> Frangi- Sending positive thoughts your way.
> OnEarth- Welcome! I'm no longer the newbie ;) lol. These ladies are pretty amazing!
> Disney- I hope your little gets better soon!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Independence Day!:wine:

Lol I'd take jealous fur babies over the constant screaming!


----------



## ashleyg

frangi33 said:


> Oh ashley poor you. If hes spitting up a lot when he's flat and baby wearing is helping maybe he does have a little colic or reflux. I hope you get it sorted or he gets through it soon, I'm sure its not easy with two little ones especially when they are both cranky. Im soon to experience it myself and I'm sure I'm going to have the same thoughts and worries as you and pink!
> 
> My mil had her brain surgery last week. Theyre confident they got almost all the cancer out which is incredible but unfortunately its going to be a long road to recovery as lots of her memory is missing :( next step is to try and get her toileting and speaking properly so they can work on the bowel and liver cancers. My husband spends all the time he can at the hospital which is an hour away so its me and dd at the moment x[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah tomorrow I'm going to call and see if I can get a small prescription for baby Zantac or something and see if that helps. It's just draining because I feel like he's always cranky unless he's sleeping and no matter how much I nurse him, he's not content unless he's just laying there suckling but I can't do that all day long.
> I'm so sorry about your MIL. That's so rough...cancer is terrible. Both my mom and my grandma had it so I know how your hubby is feeling. I hope she's able to recover as best as she can. <3
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, there were days E screamed from 4 pm until 11pm and then she'd finally crash but then she'd be up every hour or so after that. It's very trying.. I felt extremely guilty for my thoughts especially since is was and IS so wanted and loved, it's just hard separating the hormones and reality. E's new thing right now is when she's asleep all of a sudden milk will start coming out her nose and she will start choking. No idea why but it's frustrating. I then have to suction her nose and then she won't go back to sleep for a while. Last night I got about 2.5 hours combined sleep (not consecutive) I'm exhausted. Just know it does get better!
> 
> It seems that around 7 or 8pm is when he just is constantly crying and fussing and wanting to nurse constantly. I know what you mean...we tried for what felt like forever for him, so I feel terrible when I don't want to hold him or I have thought of regret when he's like this. I have no idea if it's colic or reflux or what but like you said, it is very trying. That's so scary about E choking! Have you asked your pediatrician why she does that?! I would be freaking out
> 
> 
> 
> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> Ashely and Pink I'm so sorry about the fussiness and lack of sleep! It's so hard! Mateo isn't as bad but he was fussy in the evenings and wanting to constantly nurse from like 5pm on. It must be really exhausting with a newborn and a toddler I can't imagine. Hugs to you both...it will get easier, for now it's just getting through each day. .Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mama. I hate complaining about him since there are ladies on here who are trying for their baby but I feel like I'm going to go crazy with the constant crying, fussing, nursing, and yelling at my DD every 10 minutes it feels like. Ugh. I hope this is just a growth spurt or something and it goes away soon. I could not deal with this for months and months.
> 
> 
> 
> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> FLA- Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a wonderful weekend!
> Ash- I can't even imagine how hard that is! I just have jealous furbabies lol.
> Frangi- Sending positive thoughts your way.
> OnEarth- Welcome! I'm no longer the newbie ;) lol. These ladies are pretty amazing!
> Disney- I hope your little gets better soon!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend. Happy Independence Day!:wine:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I'd take jealous fur babies over the constant screaming!Click to expand...


----------



## Aayla

Ashley: I can't speak for everyone, only myself. And this goes out to all you new mamas (no matter how many kids you have)...please vent. While I may have been struggling for years and there is no guarantee I will ever get my rainbow I know the parenting struggle is real. I know you mamas adore your children and feel blessed to have them. Even when you are thinking "dear god what we do, why did we have 2.." :haha:

All parents think it. You are suffering from lack of sleep and are completely exhausted. I get it. And you need a place that is safe to vent and ask advice and this Fab family is it. We are all hear to listen to you no matter what the issues may be. I have never for one instant thought you were ungrateful. And I never will. 

I actually feel bad sometimes that I can't help. Not the "woe is me i'm not pregnant" bad but more that I wish I had gone through anything so I can offer advice.


----------



## ashleyg

Aayla said:


> Ashley: I can't speak for everyone, only myself. And this goes out to all you new mamas (no matter how many kids you have)...please vent. While I may have been struggling for years and there is no guarantee I will ever get my rainbow I know the parenting struggle is real. I know you mamas adore your children and feel blessed to have them. Even when you are thinking "dear god what we do, why did we have 2.." :haha:
> 
> All parents think it. You are suffering from lack of sleep and are completely exhausted. I get it. And you need a place that is safe to vent and ask advice and this Fab family is it. We are all hear to listen to you no matter what the issues may be. I have never for one instant thought you were ungrateful. And I never will.
> 
> I actually feel bad sometimes that I can't help. Not the "woe is me i'm not pregnant" bad but more that I wish I had gone through anything so I can offer advice.

Thank you so much Aayla. Reading that actually made me cry lol. Stupid hormones :growlmad: 

I love being able to come here and vent to you ladies because I'm sure my husband doesn't want to hear it anymore hahah. I am so grateful for Noah and my DD and that's why I feel like a huge pile of crap when I'm thinking how much we made a mistake having another when just having one was working out great lol. You don't need to offer any advice! Just knowing that I can come here to complain a little is enough for me. The support here is so positive and I've been so thankful for everyone in this group <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont mind your vents!! Im a mom myself! My kids are older (11, 10, 8) so i cant remember some things but i still have plenty to vent about! LOL. 

Nursing isnt easy for everyone, though for some reason its made to seem that way and im thankful there is help available for the struggle. I would call the ped and ask the LC (she can prescribe things too). 
FTR- IF its something like reflux, it could be something youre eating..maybe try elimination diet? Also if its reflux, switching to formula wont fix the issue (in case you were thinking of it).


----------



## ashleyg

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I dont mind your vents!! Im a mom myself! My kids are older (11, 10, 8) so i cant remember some things but i still have plenty to vent about! LOL.
> 
> Nursing isnt easy for everyone, though for some reason its made to seem that way and im thankful there is help available for the struggle. I would call the ped and ask the LC (she can prescribe things too).
> FTR- IF its something like reflux, it could be something youre eating..maybe try elimination diet? Also if its reflux, switching to formula wont fix the issue (in case you were thinking of it).

Lol oh man they can talk back! I'm dreading when my daughter is old enough to actual sass me back hahah. She's barely two right now and already has the attitude of a 13 year old!

It's definitely been hard this time. With my daughter I used a shield because she wouldn't latch...but He latched with no issue and he completely destroyed my nipples. We found out he had a tongue tie so we got it clipped and it made nursing home a lot less painful but my right nipple still needs to heal. So right now the LC has me ONLY pumping my right side to give it time to heal and I nurse him just on the left. I'm not sure if he's fussing because he's hungry after he's done with the left but I've been offering the milk I pump from the right in a bottle if he still seems like he wants to eat.. It doesn't seem to make that much of a difference but it helps his crankiness a little bit at least. I've cut out dairy and that has helped a ton with his spit up but the crying and fussing is still happening. He farts a ton...not sure if that's why he's so cranky? Ugh. They should give you a handbook for newborns lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

If you can get access to it, The Womanly Art Of Breastfeeding may have something in there about it. Also if you give me a bit, i have the La Leche League leader handbook and i know theres something in there and i can look up what a leader would recommend. 

Dh is on his way home and so thats why i said give me a bit but i will look up reflux/spitting up/cranky at the breast and see what it says. 

----
Has he always been this way or was there one day you noticed it vs another? Does anything help or no matter what its the same?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

PS- dont feel bad about yelling. I totally yelled at my girls last night because they were playing musical beds (they are constantly switching rooms and beds) and then i had them hang clothes only to find them wadded in the closet. Then it boiled over to DH because he will clean the kitchen but no other room. :shrug::dohh:


----------



## ashleyg

OnErth&InHvn said:


> If you can get access to it, The Womanly Art Of Breastfeeding may have something in there about it. Also if you give me a bit, i have the La Leche League leader handbook and i know theres something in there and i can look up what a leader would recommend.
> 
> Dh is on his way home and so thats why i said give me a bit but i will look up reflux/spitting up/cranky at the breast and see what it says.
> 
> ----
> Has he always been this way or was there one day you noticed it vs another? Does anything help or no matter what its the same?

I've herd a lot of women talk about that book. I need to look into it! If you don't mind looking it up that would be so helpful! 

He was a super calm and content baby until a few days ago and then it was like something switched. It's definitely worse at night but he's still fussy during the day unless he's sleeping, being held by DH, or if I'm wearing him. I think it started when the LC had me start pumping from my right breast and only feeding him from my left. Not sure if it's because he's cluster feeding at night and he's not getting full enough from just the one side? He will nurse for 5-7mimutes then he'll start to pop off and on, off and on. I'll burp him, put him back on the left side but then he won't want to latch back on. Or if he does, he pops back off a few seconds later. 



OnErth&InHvn said:


> PS- dont feel bad about yelling. I totally yelled at my girls last night because they were playing musical beds (they are constantly switching rooms and beds) and then i had them hang clothes only to find them wadded in the closet. Then it boiled over to DH because he will clean the kitchen but no other room. :shrug::dohh:

Lol good to know :haha: I am definitely a yeller...I'm Italian so maybe that's why hahah. 
Haha musical beds...that would get a little annoying. I feel you mama lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

maybe on the next feed, try some lanolin on the right nipple and just see if it makes a difference with offering both. If it doesnt, then go back to what she had you doing. If it does, then mention it to her and go from there. 

:thumbup:

I had bleeding nipples with DD2 and i was told to nurse through it. OUCH. Lanolin helped though. I know you can buy it at stores. 

IF its terribly painful, try just the shield on that side too.


----------



## ashleyg

OnErth&InHvn said:


> maybe on the next feed, try some lanolin on the right nipple and just see if it makes a difference with offering both. If it doesnt, then go back to what she had you doing. If it does, then mention it to her and go from there.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I had bleeding nipples with DD2 and i was told to nurse through it. OUCH. Lanolin helped though. I know you can buy it at stores.
> 
> IF its terribly painful, try just the shield on that side too.

I was thinking of trying it out and seeing how it feels. I'm just so nervous of it breaking open and being painful again :( Oh yeah my nipples were SO cracked. I wanted to cry every time he latched on the pain was so bad. My left one is completely healed but my right is being stubborn and won't close up. The crack is pretty deep in that one though


----------



## happynewmom1

Hey all! I know I'm not really part of this group.. OK maybe not at all but I like to read silently. I love the support here.. It's like a big family! 

I really just popped here to speak to Ashley. Don't feel badly about yelling a little. I have an almost 6 year old, a 4 year old and a 5 month old. Every new baby there is a jealousy phase and it WILL get better. Just keep hugging on them and letting them know you don't love them any less because there is a new baby in the house. Obviously there still has to be discipline for bad behavior but I found a lot of acting out from my kids after a baby was due to feeling left out or needing attention from me.. Sometimes that I couldn't give them right away because baby needed fed or put down for a nap etc. Parenting is hard especially when feeling torn between everyone and on top of that being sleep deprived with a fussy baby. Big hugs to the new mamas.. It's hard but with each day the kids get older and it gets just a little easier. 

Having said all of that, at a few weeks old, our youngest would start screaming.. Somewhere around 6-7 pm.. She would want to nurse but then jerk herself off and cry some more.. We hardly slept as she would wake and be fussy and I would dread nights. Coffee was my friend haha so what changed is I decided to go off dairy. I cut it all out.. I remembered my mom told me a similar story with one of us and it worked for her so I was desperate so tried it. Within a few days she would only be fussy in the evenings and nursed way better.. After a couple weeks she was a whole new baby. She would sleep so much better at night, didn't get fussy when nursing.. I could actually Co sleep without her waking fussy and only sleeping if I got up and walked her around. We still had some spit up but usually in the morning and then the day would be so much better. I don't know if this is the solution for you but it definitely might be worth trying. She didn't have a ton of symptoms like doctors want so I didn't bring it up to them.. She has been gaining perfectly.. No more mucusy poops and is super content and happy. I truly hope it gets better and things settle for you! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy independence day US ladies. 

Sending love from the car. Will catch up tomorrow. Hugs and love


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Happy Independence Day to you too Flarmy (and to all other US ladies)... be safe out there everyone!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

ashleyg said:


> I feel like I'm going to lose my sh!t between my daughters defiance all the time and Noah's constant fussiness lately I'm going to go nuts. I don't know if it's a growth spurt or slight colic or what but the last few days he's not content unless he's nursing or being held. Last night was the worst so far. All he did was fuss and cry until I fed him and even then he just sucked for like 2 minutes then started getting cranky again. He was a nightmare to get to sleep (and usually by 10:30-11pm he's easy to get down) and he kept fidgeting and spitting out his paci all night long :nope: Today he's been pretty fussy too and only thing that got him to nap was my wearing him in my wrap. Ugh. And then my daughter is constantly throwing tantrums and I feel like I'm constantly yelling at her and telling her not to do things. DH goes back to work on Saturday and I'm absolutely dreading it if things continue how they've been the last few days. I've been crying and and frustrated because I feel like I have no one to vent to about all of this besides DH and I'm sure he doesn't want to hear it. I think on Tuesday I'm going to call the chiropractor and see if I can get Noah seen for his fussiness. I've heard really good things about it helping with that so I'll give it a try.
> 
> Anyways that's my woe me post for the day :blush:

Ashley I just wanted to jump in and say that I feel like this many times. I don't yet have a new baby but my DS is a handful since he's in his terrible twos and my DD is getting to that stage where she is becoming spiteful with her little brother, always getting him in to trouble. I sometimes question having a third and really the main reason why I want three is to give my DS a friend. His sister hardly ever gets along with him except on rare occasions. She is mommy's girl and prefers to hang with adults than other kids. DS is a loner but I hope he comes out of that stage once his baby sister is here. I know this isn't quite the same scenario but I wanted to let you know that you're not alone at all. Parenting is hard work. I hope LO settles for you soon :hugs:

Btw I will probably be venting on here once baby #3 comes because I know that you all understand :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im getting AF type cramps, which means i likely did O CD10 or 12 and AF is on her way. So it came down to BD timing this cycle.....ive never Od that early, even PRE Children! :growlmad:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ashleyg said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> maybe on the next feed, try some lanolin on the right nipple and just see if it makes a difference with offering both. If it doesnt, then go back to what she had you doing. If it does, then mention it to her and go from there.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I had bleeding nipples with DD2 and i was told to nurse through it. OUCH. Lanolin helped though. I know you can buy it at stores.
> 
> IF its terribly painful, try just the shield on that side too.
> 
> I was thinking of trying it out and seeing how it feels. I'm just so nervous of it breaking open and being painful again :( Oh yeah my nipples were SO cracked. I wanted to cry every time he latched on the pain was so bad. My left one is completely healed but my right is being stubborn and won't close up. The crack is pretty deep in that one thoughClick to expand...

Thats why i thought the lanolin and/or shield. You can put the lanolin on before nursing, then after. The lanolin acts almost like diaper rash cream would but its safe for the baby to nurse with. It would create that barrier.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

temp drop.. stupid timing...thats it was this cycle. timing. dang nabbit! :growlmad::dohh::cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone had an amazing weekend. 

I will do my best to catch up later tonight. It was a good, but also kinda rough weekend here. 

:flower: Welcome OnErth. Please be sure to read the mission statement located at the top of the very first post of the thread. There is a section we ask for you to copy and paste in. I hope you find this group to be a support system filled with advice and love.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth - :hi: Welcome!

Frangi - I'm so sorry for everything your MIL and DH are going through. That is beyond tough... I hope she can make a great recovery, better than docs are expecting. I'm sure it's hard on you to be alone with your little one so much while DH is away to support his family. You'll all be in my prayers!

Ashley - I'm sorry you're having such a rough time with Noah lately! :hugs: I hope things get better if you do decide to try nursing with the right side, both for Noah and your nipple! That sounds so painful! Sleep deprivation and hormones are a horrible combination, so I'm hoping things get better very quickly. I'm glad you have somewhere you can vent! Men can be patient and understanding, but they can't ever know what it feels like first hand to go through so much at one time.

Pink - I hope things are getting better for you and little E! How are you two doing? Any improvement in her face?

Aayla - I wish you well in making a bit of extra money on the side! Perhaps it would be a good thing that most cross stitch on Etsy is patterns for sale as opposed to finished products. I'm sure there are many people who love cross stitch that don't know how and/or don't have the time to learn or do it themselves. I'm sure Etsy takes some portion of sales for themselves to make some money, but I'd say it couldn't hurt to look into it! Are there any local arts and craft shows nearby where you could set up a booth? My grandma used to do that (she might still, but it's been a few years since I've heard anything about it) with homemade jewelry, painting, and knitting/crocheting/sewing projects. Those are great places to sell, too, because people are going there with the sole purpose most of the time of buying handmade things from local people. Good luck!!

FLA - I hope you had a wonderful weekend with family!

Amber, busy, muffin, Pato, lilmiss, I hope you're all doing well!

I hope I'm not forgetting anyone (I'm pretty sure I'm missing a ton of people), just going off memory (which is pretty terrible on a good day)! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello everyone....just popping in to say im still around just taking sometime to myself to enjoy LIFE....yesterday was my 1 year anniversary and it was the best day I've had in a while....I think we are gonna just take life by the horns, ride it and see what outcome we get....I just wanna say thanks to the ladies that are not on fb and reach out to check on me from time to time, it's very much appreciated and you guys just fill my life with joy when I get your msgs...I wish you all the best in life and I will be around just not gonna stress with tcc at the moment...hopefully the next time I pop in I will have some great news....Love you gals...take care TTYL muah :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

So good to hear from you 5stars, and I'm so glad you're doing well and enjoying life! Best of luck to you and I hope to see some very exciting news from you soon!! ;) <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So nice to hear from you 5 stars. 

Ashley I hope things get easier for you soon :) 

Aayla I have an etsy and love it. If you have any questions about it let me know... Also I believe if I send you a link to signup through we both get some listings for free! 

Sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been lurking and reading when I can it it'd been so busy around here. 

<3 to you all!


----------



## Cornfieldland

5stars it's good to hear from you! I'm glad you are enjoying life and family time. Happy 1year anniversary! <3 :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Hopeful, I hope you and your little one are doing well. When does he get his helmet (or does he already have it)? 

What do you sell on Etsy? I love looking at things on there and would love to check out your shop!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora, your ticker is making me want tater tots......


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy belated 4th of July ladies! My weekend was busy as always... What else is new :) We spent 2nd and 3rd with my in-laws in the country (or what passes for country in Northern CA) and went to a low key bbq yesterday. 

FLArmy - Happy belated birthday. I'm so sorry I didn't get a chance to send my wishes earlier. I hope that this year brings you more stability and Sweets is wonderful to mama.

5Stars - So nice to hear from you! Happy 1 year Anniversary. I'm so glad you were able to enjoy the day!

Lenora - Girl, you're 9 weeks already! In a blink of an eye you'll be in the second tri!

August - Those food tickers always get me! Especially when it's the things you can't have.

Ashley - I'm so sorry the 2 under 2 are making you spin. I just found out our friend is 21 weeks along and she has a 13-months-old. I take my hat off to you. Here I'm hoping to be able to keep up with 1 + dog :)

Hopeful - How's Pax? Are you guys still waiting for his helmet or is it all set? 

OnErth - Welcome!

All my ladies - Love and hugs!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

so i copy and paste it in here???

Fab Testers and Supporters Mission Statement

Fab family members are a tight nit community of girls who are here to support others ladies regardless of where their journey is taking them. 
Fab family members come from all walks of life with an array of different experience. They use these experiences to share knowledge and support to those seeking it. 

Fab family members lift up other members in a time of need. No matter what is making a Fab family member feel down the other Fab family member girls are here to share love, praise, pixie dust, prayers, good vibes, etc regardless of their own personal beliefs.

Fab family members put aside their differences to come together to form an outstanding resource of love, dedication, support, and knowledge.
Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. "You cannot live a life of positivity if you surround yourself with negativity."


MOST OF ALL- Fab family members are the most amazing group of girls anyone could ever hope to be a part of.


As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

onerth


----------



## Aayla

We do have some craft fairs here and we have a weekend farmer's market. I am not ready yet for that though. I need to make more stuff. 

I am hoping to have a bunch of stuff available for the christmas markets. I plan on making pillows, bookmarks and christmas ornaments. Maybe throw in some baby announcements (have them mostly completed except names and dates) or have a book with some patterns I can make and take orders.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i had a vivid dream of mixed Af and BFP last night....weird!


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: August! I sent my husband a text earlier telling him my ticker said the baby was the size of a tater tot, quickly followed by another text that said I wanted some chili cheese tater tots... :haha: The ones at Rooster's are SO good! (Not sure if this chain is local or if some of you may have this wing place near you - great food!)

Mrs. MB - I know! At times it seems like I've been pregnant forever with nothing to show for it! :rofl: I'm only 9 weeks in, so if this seems like forever I'm really in for a long ride! Seeing as this is my first, I'm guessing my impatience is not really all that unusual, though. Once the newness of it wears off, I'm sure it will fly by! At the same time, though, I'm almost to the double digits already and more than 2 months gone! Sometimes I can hardly believe it. :rofl: at hoping to keep up with 1 + dog, by the way! I'm just hoping I can keep up with 1 + hubby! Lately that's seeming impossible. I have no energy at least half the week and just want to sleep all the time.


----------



## lenorajoy

Great ideas, Aayla! I know my grandma would spend a lot of time storing up projects to build up her inventory to prepare for the craft shows, so I know it takes some time to be ready for those.


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> so i copy and paste it in here???
> 
> Fab Testers and Supporters Mission Statement
> 
> Fab family members are a tight nit community of girls who are here to support others ladies regardless of where their journey is taking them.
> Fab family members come from all walks of life with an array of different experience. They use these experiences to share knowledge and support to those seeking it.
> 
> Fab family members lift up other members in a time of need. No matter what is making a Fab family member feel down the other Fab family member girls are here to share love, praise, pixie dust, prayers, good vibes, etc regardless of their own personal beliefs.
> 
> Fab family members put aside their differences to come together to form an outstanding resource of love, dedication, support, and knowledge.
> Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. "You cannot live a life of positivity if you surround yourself with negativity."
> 
> 
> MOST OF ALL- Fab family members are the most amazing group of girls anyone could ever hope to be a part of.
> 
> 
> As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.
> 
> onerth

Thanks so much!


----------



## Disneymom1129

ashleyg said:


> Thanks pink :hugs: was E fussy all the time? Or just at night? Noah is starting to get bad at nighttime. Like around 7-8pm is when he starts wanting to be on the boob all night long and cries if he's not. I have some of those "what did we do?" Feelings too when he's like that. I feel so guilty for thinking it but it's so hard dealing with that constant fussing and crying every night. And now it's like a battle to get him to sleep and to stay asleep during the night. I have been crying often :/
> As for DD I'll have to try distracting her with something positive. Her issue is just that she gets so worked up when she's throwing a tantrum nothing calms her down. She's been getting time outs when she acts out like that.

:hugs: It's definitely hard in the beginning, because you are transitioning to a new "normal". This goes for your little toddler as well, she is still adjusting and will eventually. I still have issues with my 6 year old. She ADORES Ellie but she has been acting out a lot more and I am worried it's my fault. I try and take time every day to give her a big hug and tell her how much I love her. I hope things get better for you soon. The older Noah gets the easier it'll become. He's still new!


frangi33 said:


> My mil had her brain surgery last week. Theyre confident they got almost all the cancer out which is incredible but unfortunately its going to be a long road to recovery as lots of her memory is missing :( next step is to try and get her toileting and speaking properly so they can work on the bowel and liver cancers. My husband spends all the time he can at the hospital which is an hour away so its me and dd at the moment x

Wishing your MIL a quick recovery :flower:


5starsplus1 said:


> Hello everyone....just popping in to say im still around just taking sometime to myself to enjoy LIFE....yesterday was my 1 year anniversary and it was the best day I've had in a while....I think we are gonna just take life by the horns, ride it and see what outcome we get....I just wanna say thanks to the ladies that are not on fb and reach out to check on me from time to time, it's very much appreciated and you guys just fill my life with joy when I get your msgs...I wish you all the best in life and I will be around just not gonna stress with tcc at the moment...hopefully the next time I pop in I will have some great news....Love you gals...take care TTYL muah :hugs:

Happy Anniversary :flower: :wedding:. Take all the time you need, we're here for ya :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM: Ellie is feeling better today. Yesterday she did pretty ok. We had a BBQ at my sister's house for the 4th and she enjoyed herself and her family. Her cold was basically a runny nose. Saturday was definitely the worst though. You just feel terrible for them when they are struggling to breathe because they can't really figure out how to breathe through their mouths. It also made nursing pretty frustrating for her. Plus she throws the fit of the century when I suction the mucous. Today she is pretty happy, but still have to suction her nose every couple hours. 

She has an appointment tomorrow to get her HIB vaccine (since they were out of it at her 4 mo appt) so I'm wondering if I should re-schedule it for when she's all better?


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad to hear Ellie's on the mend, Disney! Poor little thing with the stuffy nose. I can't blame babies at all for hating that feeling when you suction their nose! I bet it feels awful! My niece and nephew HATED it, but I don't recall them putting up too much of a fuss after it was done. I hope Ellie makes a quick recovery.


----------



## ashleyg

happynewmom1 said:


> Hey all! I know I'm not really part of this group.. OK maybe not at all but I like to read silently. I love the support here.. It's like a big family!
> 
> I really just popped here to speak to Ashley. Don't feel badly about yelling a little. I have an almost 6 year old, a 4 year old and a 5 month old. Every new baby there is a jealousy phase and it WILL get better. Just keep hugging on them and letting them know you don't love them any less because there is a new baby in the house. Obviously there still has to be discipline for bad behavior but I found a lot of acting out from my kids after a baby was due to feeling left out or needing attention from me.. Sometimes that I couldn't give them right away because baby needed fed or put down for a nap etc. Parenting is hard especially when feeling torn between everyone and on top of that being sleep deprived with a fussy baby. Big hugs to the new mamas.. It's hard but with each day the kids get older and it gets just a little easier.
> 
> Having said all of that, at a few weeks old, our youngest would start screaming.. Somewhere around 6-7 pm.. She would want to nurse but then jerk herself off and cry some more.. We hardly slept as she would wake and be fussy and I would dread nights. Coffee was my friend haha so what changed is I decided to go off dairy. I cut it all out.. I remembered my mom told me a similar story with one of us and it worked for her so I was desperate so tried it. Within a few days she would only be fussy in the evenings and nursed way better.. After a couple weeks she was a whole new baby. She would sleep so much better at night, didn't get fussy when nursing.. I could actually Co sleep without her waking fussy and only sleeping if I got up and walked her around. We still had some spit up but usually in the morning and then the day would be so much better. I don't know if this is the solution for you but it definitely might be worth trying. She didn't have a ton of symptoms like doctors want so I didn't bring it up to them.. She has been gaining perfectly.. No more mucusy poops and is super content and happy. I truly hope it gets better and things settle for you! :hugs:

Thank you for popping in to say something! I'm trying to be patient with my daughter but she's very trying. I know it's tough for her and I try to give her attention when I can but its hard when like you said, baby has to be fed or changes or put down for a nap. I have cut fairy out of my diet and it helped with his spitting up but not the fussiness :/



lilmisscaviar said:


> Ashley I just wanted to jump in and say that I feel like this many times. I don't yet have a new baby but my DS is a handful since he's in his terrible twos and my DD is getting to that stage where she is becoming spiteful with her little brother, always getting him in to trouble. I sometimes question having a third and really the main reason why I want three is to give my DS a friend. His sister hardly ever gets along with him except on rare occasions. She is mommy's girl and prefers to hang with adults than other kids. DS is a loner but I hope he comes out of that stage once his baby sister is here. I know this isn't quite the same scenario but I wanted to let you know that you're not alone at all. Parenting is hard work. I hope LO settles for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Btw I will probably be venting on here once baby #3 comes because I know that you all understand :)

I'm sorry you're feeling this way too mama :hugs: I hope that when baby girl comes your transition isn't as hard as you think! I've heard going from two to three is easier than going from one kid to two. We're all here for you too whenever you want to vent lol



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Thats why i thought the lanolin and/or shield. You can put the lanolin on before nursing, then after. The lanolin acts almost like diaper rash cream would but its safe for the baby to nurse with. It would create that barrier.

I need to go get some. I've been using coconut oil and it has helped a pretty good amount 



lenorajoy said:


> Ashley - I'm sorry you're having such a rough time with Noah lately! :hugs: I hope things get better if you do decide to try nursing with the right side, both for Noah and your nipple! That sounds so painful! Sleep deprivation and hormones are a horrible combination, so I'm hoping things get better very quickly. I'm glad you have somewhere you can vent! Men can be patient and understanding, but they can't ever know what it feels like first hand to go through so much at one time.!

Thanks Lenora. I did try nursing on the right and he seemed to be less fussy...which is weird. Idk why it matters what side he nurses from? And yeah my husband doesn't really understand why I'm feeling so frustrated. He doesn't have a fussy baby attached to his boob most of the day lol. 



.hopeful.one. said:


> So nice to hear from you 5 stars.
> 
> Ashley I hope things get easier for you soon :)
> 
> Aayla I have an etsy and love it. If you have any questions about it let me know... Also I believe if I send you a link to signup through we both get some listings for free!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been lurking and reading when I can it it'd been so busy around here.
> 
> <3 to you all!

<3



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - I'm so sorry the 2 under 2 are making you spin. I just found out our friend is 21 weeks along and she has a 13-months-old. I take my hat off to you. Here I'm hoping to be able to keep up with 1 + dog :)

Oh jeez that's tough too lol. I also have a friend who's kids are 14 months apart :nope:



Disneymom1129 said:


> :hugs: It's definitely hard in the beginning, because you are transitioning to a new "normal". This goes for your little toddler as well, she is still adjusting and will eventually. I still have issues with my 6 year old. She ADORES Ellie but she has been acting out a lot more and I am worried it's my fault. I try and take time every day to give her a big hug and tell her how much I love her. I hope things get better for you soon. The older Noah gets the easier it'll become. He's still new!

Thanks Disney. I hope your 6 year old starts acting better too! It's easier I think with an older kid because at least they can sort of understand and you can explain things to them. DD is still too young to really understand why, you know? So I feel like that makes it a lot harder 




5starsplus1 said:


> Hello everyone....just popping in to say im still around just taking sometime to myself to enjoy LIFE....yesterday was my 1 year anniversary and it was the best day I've had in a while....I think we are gonna just take life by the horns, ride it and see what outcome we get....I just wanna say thanks to the ladies that are not on fb and reach out to check on me from time to time, it's very much appreciated and you guys just fill my life with joy when I get your msgs...I wish you all the best in life and I will be around just not gonna stress with tcc at the moment...hopefully the next time I pop in I will have some great news....Love you gals...take care TTYL muah :hugs:

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM: Ellie is feeling better today. Yesterday she did pretty ok. We had a BBQ at my sister's house for the 4th and she enjoyed herself and her family. Her cold was basically a runny nose. Saturday was definitely the worst though. You just feel terrible for them when they are struggling to breathe because they can't really figure out how to breathe through their mouths. It also made nursing pretty frustrating for her. Plus she throws the fit of the century when I suction the mucous. Today she is pretty happy, but still have to suction her nose every couple hours.
> 
> She has an appointment tomorrow to get her HIB vaccine (since they were out of it at her 4 mo appt) so I'm wondering if I should re-schedule it for when she's all better?

Poor baby :( I'm glad she's starting to feel a little better. I would try to reschedule her vaccine though. It might make her feel even more cranky and crappy :( whenever Aubree was sick I would always reschedule her dr appointments


----------



## Cornfieldland

Poor baby Ellie, I don't think any baby loves the nose suction! I hope she's all better soon! 

Lenora chilicheese tatertots sound really good! I've been wanting a good corndog, the hand dipped kind from a fair yum!

So here's a bit of TMI about myself. I am wondering if I have some damage in my birth canal, don't know what to call it. When I gave birth they said I had "road rash" but no tears or anything. When I feel up in there I feel a few bumpy grainy spots and I'm wondering if it's scare tissue? I didn't have a vaginal exam post pardumn and my after delivery stuff was handled by a intern. Just wondering if I needed stitches and it got missed, has anyone else experienced this? I noticed around six weeks pp if I put my finger in there I would spot a bit after. Just wondering if I should get a vaginal exam after all...iduno


----------



## lenorajoy

ashleyg said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Ashley - I'm sorry you're having such a rough time with Noah lately! :hugs: I hope things get better if you do decide to try nursing with the right side, both for Noah and your nipple! That sounds so painful! Sleep deprivation and hormones are a horrible combination, so I'm hoping things get better very quickly. I'm glad you have somewhere you can vent! Men can be patient and understanding, but they can't ever know what it feels like first hand to go through so much at one time.!
> 
> Thanks Lenora. I did try nursing on the right and he seemed to be less fussy...which is weird. Idk why it matters what side he nurses from? And yeah my husband doesn't really understand why I'm feeling so frustrated. He doesn't have a fussy baby attached to his boob most of the day lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: The mental image! I'm pretty sure all of our hubbies would be beside themselves if they had a fussy baby attached to their boob for even a day.

Interesting that he was less fussy after nursing on the right... I wonder if it's possible that the milk wouldn't be identical? :shrug: Did you have any trouble on your end with him nursing on the right? Was it painful or did it get worse? By the way, I've heard that expressing some milk and putting it on your nipples after nursing works as well as (or better than) lanolin for many women. Have you tried this?


----------



## lenorajoy

Corn, I'd say a vaginal exam would be a good idea. A doctor should be able to give you some answers at least. Every woman is so different, so it's hard to say, but I'm guessing it didn't feel like that before this birth and you didn't have this same experience with your previous children. It can't hurt to check it out! Especially if it's causing you pain.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yeah Ash it seems like it would be sooo much harder with a toddler who doesn't fully understand, that's for sure. Just take it one day at a time :hugs:. I think I will reschedule her vaccine for the end of the week or maybe even early next week. 

Corn, I had 1st degree "road rash" tearing too and I can feel weird spots as well. I think it is scar tissue. Although I had stitches for mine so I think that's why I've got the weird spots. It took a while to go away after my first. Trust your gut if you think it should be checked out!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well I never had my other 2 baby's shoot out like a rocket ;) so I'm not sure if it's normal. But the nurse delivered it and the real doctor basically came and did charting and left. I'm sure it's probably damage and scarring, I don't usually explore up there so iduno hehe..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

if theres a next cycle, i have my OPKs coming and im going to switch from prenatal vit to reproductive vit. Im not going to do the maca for DH ( i didnt notice ANY difference?) and im not sure ill do the Pregnitude ( didnt notice any different either?). Other than that, charting, FE and waiting. :thumbup:

Hopefully everyone is having a good week! 

Ashley, i didnt forget about you, i just lost track. Im glad trying the right side made a little difference!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - The cycle I got pregnant was the cycle I started Vit D. I was diagnosed with high grade dysplasia in September and had cryotherapy in October. Doc suggested that I could be Vit D deficient and I figured, why not. I was already taking a Prenatal and Vit B. Don't know whether cryo cleared up some hostility or Vit D helped but it could not have hurt. 

Disney - I'm glad to hear she's on the mend. It's heartbreaking when you can't explain to them what's happening or how what you're doing is going to make them feel better.

Lenora - Wave to the energy you used to have. You'll be better in second tri for a while. I was golden from about 17 weeks to about 32 weeks. Now it's less and less energy every day. I don't feel like I can store it up either.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Lenora I sell invitations on etsy, we've had it for 4 years now I believe. We recently had a name change but it's now called PAXprintables :)

Mrs MB that sounds like a perfect 4th of July, I like to keep things low key. 

Disney, I agree with Ashley about rescheduling Ellie's shot. No sense in possibly making her feel worse than she already is. Poor babe, but glad she's starting to feel better. 

Corn I really have no experience with that but I would see a dr if you're questioning it. 

OnErth Welcome and best of luck! 

AFM We are currently fighting with insurance to get help with the helmet. It got denied because they claim we didn't try repositioning long enough. Pax's dr is supposed to call them directly because they were the ones who told us it needed to be done asap and not to wait. Hopefully we will hear back soon so we can get going. If they don't cover it we will just need to come up with the money for it but even if they'll cover a portion it'll help.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> OnErth - The cycle I got pregnant was the cycle I started Vit D. I was diagnosed with high grade dysplasia in September and had cryotherapy in October. Doc suggested that I could be Vit D deficient and I figured, why not. I was already taking a Prenatal and Vit B. Don't know whether cryo cleared up some hostility or Vit D helped but it could not have hurt.

I am actually low in Vit D, which is why when i pick a PNV, i try to get one with a high Vit D in it. 

the one i was taking had 400, the new one will have 800 for example of vit D.


----------



## ashleyg

Cornfieldland said:


> Poor baby Ellie, I don't think any baby loves the nose suction! I hope she's all better soon!
> 
> Lenora chilicheese tatertots sound really good! I've been wanting a good corndog, the hand dipped kind from a fair yum!
> 
> So here's a bit of TMI about myself. I am wondering if I have some damage in my birth canal, don't know what to call it. When I gave birth they said I had "road rash" but no tears or anything. When I feel up in there I feel a few bumpy grainy spots and I'm wondering if it's scare tissue? I didn't have a vaginal exam post pardumn and my after delivery stuff was handled by a intern. Just wondering if I needed stitches and it got missed, has anyone else experienced this? I noticed around six weeks pp if I put my finger in there I would spot a bit after. Just wondering if I should get a vaginal exam after all...iduno

I have no experience with that but I would get an exam just to be sure and check everything out. 



lenorajoy said:


> :rofl: The mental image! I'm pretty sure all of our hubbies would be beside themselves if they had a fussy baby attached to their boob for even a day.
> 
> Interesting that he was less fussy after nursing on the right... I wonder if it's possible that the milk wouldn't be identical? :shrug: Did you have any trouble on your end with him nursing on the right? Was it painful or did it get worse? By the way, I've heard that expressing some milk and putting it on your nipples after nursing works as well as (or better than) lanolin for many women. Have you tried this?

:rofl: they have no idea!

I have no idea why! It's seriously the weirdest thing. It's still a little tender to nurse on the right which is why I was wanting to pump a little bit longer to give more time to heal BUT he doesn't seem to want me to do that :nope: I haven't expressed any milk but I have heard it's supposed to help. I've been using a lot of coconut oil on it. 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Yeah Ash it seems like it would be sooo much harder with a toddler who doesn't fully understand, that's for sure. Just take it one day at a time :hugs:. I think I will reschedule her vaccine for the end of the week or maybe even early next week.

:hugs: thanks mama


----------



## ashleyg

So I brought Noah to the pediatrician today just to ask about his fussiness and gas and the dr basically said that he's overeating. I have no idea that you could overfeed a breastfeed baby...I've always heard that you can't! So really he just said that he's stuffing himself which is causing him to feel overfull and cranky. Hopefully in a few weeks it starts to even out and he won't be eating as often or as much. 

I also made an appointment for him to see my chiropractor tomorrow to see if that helps. So we'll see!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Well I never had my other 2 baby's shoot out like a rocket ;) so I'm not sure if it's normal. But the nurse delivered it and the real doctor basically came and did charting and left. I'm sure it's probably damage and scarring, I don't usually explore up there so iduno hehe..

:rofl: Such a lovely mental picture! I guess it's worth asking about though.


ashleyg said:


> So I brought Noah to the pediatrician today just to ask about his fussiness and gas and the dr basically said that he's overeating. I have no idea that you could overfeed a breastfeed baby...I've always heard that you can't! So really he just said that he's stuffing himself which is causing him to feel overfull and cranky. Hopefully in a few weeks it starts to even out and he won't be eating as often or as much.
> 
> I also made an appointment for him to see my chiropractor tomorrow to see if that helps. So we'll see!

Wow I had no idea either! But I guess it makes sense. So are you supposed to just encourage the pacifier if it seems he's over-eating? Hope the chiropractor helps!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - I would get an internal just in case. Until you know what's going on you'll keep wondering.

OnErth - Mine is separate and it's 5,000 IU. 

Ashley - What? Overeating? I don't have a newborn yet but I've never ever heard that either. First time for everything!

Hopeful - That's terrible! You just seriously gotta hate insurance. I mean WTF!!!

Frangi - OMG! Are we on baby watch yet???


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've never heard that either Ashley. Crazy! Paxton's visits to the chiropractor did amazing things as far as his fussiness went. Hopefully it'll help Noah too.


----------



## ashleyg

Disneymom1129 said:


> Wow I had no idea either! But I guess it makes sense. So are you supposed to just encourage the pacifier if it seems he's over-eating? Hope the chiropractor helps!

Ugh I don't know. The dr said that it's basically up to me about what I want to do. I can try to go a little lover between feedings but then I have a cranky baby until he eats, or just feed him when he wants and just wait for this to pass :( 



Mrs. MB said:


> Ashley - What? Overeating? I don't have a newborn yet but I've never ever heard that either. First time for everything!

I'm a 2nd time mom and never heard of that either lol! 



.hopeful.one. said:


> I've never heard that either Ashley. Crazy! Paxton's visits to the chiropractor did amazing things as far as his fussiness went. Hopefully it'll help Noah too.

Ahh that's so good to hear. I am hoping that this visit can help him, even just a little bit. When I took him for his very first visit he had a HIGE poop afterwards and was so content all day lol. I hope it's the same this time too.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ive never heard of over feeding a breastfed baby- are you sure the Ped was using a breastfed baby growth chart?? 

Mrs MB- the notes on my chart say: "Your vitamin D level is very low. Start taking Vitamin D3 1000 units twice a day". It was 17ng/nl when tested. 

So really 800 isnt enough either but its closer than i was. I should just pic up some tabs...


----------



## ashleyg

OnErth- that's what he said! I feel like I'm getting conflicting info lol. The LC said to feed him whenever he wants to eat and don't worry about him over eating and the pediatrician basically says the opposite.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ashleyg said:


> OnErth- that's what he said! I feel like I'm getting conflicting info lol. The LC said to feed him whenever he wants to eat and don't worry about him over eating and the pediatrician basically says the opposite.

Personally? Id go with the LC...only because they SPECIALIZE in breastfeeding vs a Ped who is specialized in general childhood. Thats my 2c though momma!


----------



## ashleyg

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> OnErth- that's what he said! I feel like I'm getting conflicting info lol. The LC said to feed him whenever he wants to eat and don't worry about him over eating and the pediatrician basically says the opposite.
> 
> Personally? Id go with the LC...only because they SPECIALIZE in breastfeeding vs a Ped who is specialized in general childhood. Thats my 2c though momma!Click to expand...

I agree with you! I'm definitely not going to try and hold him off from eating. That makes for one even crankier baby :nope: Hopefully his digestive track sorts itself out in the next few weeks :/


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nm. Srry


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nevermind above... it was bad dye run.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ashley, I hope the chiropractor visit does some good for him again this time around and the crankiness will pass! I'd have to agree with you and others and say go with the LC's advice. I've never heard of overfeeding a bf baby either and I'd guess your baby isn't just going to train himself to overeat. I've known babies to eat a TON and get super chubby, but nobody seems to be worried about them overeating.

I saw a video on Facebook a short while ago from a chiropractor stating that the way we change babies' diapers actually messes with their backs and they see a lot of babies with colic that are hugely helped by visits to the chiropractor. Granted, this is a video on the internet, and the internet never lies, right? ;) I just thought it was interesting. The way the were changing the plastic baby's diaper in the video was making me laugh. I couldn't imagine being able to successfully change a real live wriggly baby's diaper that way. Especially once they're older and trying to run away while you attempt to get some clothes on them. Or trying to stick their hands in their dirty diaper.


----------



## FLArmyWife

ash- I hope he calms soon. I also did not think it was possible to overfeed a breastfed baby. :shrug: strange. hope the chiro helps

pink- how's your lil one doing?

onerth- I'm sorry you had a dye run test. thoose are cruel

lenora- how are you feeling?

Hope all our fab ladies are doing wonderful.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth, I didn't see the test you posted before you removed it, but sorry you had a bad dye run!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm feeling fine today for the most part. I was actually nauseous yesterday (still a tiny bit this morning, but not as bad) and just kind of generally felt crappy and SUPER tired. I went to bed early last night and feel better today. I have some late nights starting tonight, so I wanted to make sure I got plenty of sleep last night so I wouldn't be running out of steam by the end of tonight and just crash and burn by Friday. Not really much has changed recently. How are you and sweets doing?


----------



## lenorajoy

.hopeful.one. said:


> Lenora I sell invitations on etsy, we've had it for 4 years now I believe. We recently had a name change but it's now called PAXprintables :)
> 
> Mrs MB that sounds like a perfect 4th of July, I like to keep things low key.
> 
> Disney, I agree with Ashley about rescheduling Ellie's shot. No sense in possibly making her feel worse than she already is. Poor babe, but glad she's starting to feel better.
> 
> Corn I really have no experience with that but I would see a dr if you're questioning it.
> 
> OnErth Welcome and best of luck!
> 
> AFM We are currently fighting with insurance to get help with the helmet. It got denied because they claim we didn't try repositioning long enough. Pax's dr is supposed to call them directly because they were the ones who told us it needed to be done asap and not to wait. Hopefully we will hear back soon so we can get going. If they don't cover it we will just need to come up with the money for it but even if they'll cover a portion it'll help.

I will definitely check out your shop on Etsy! :thumbup:

Bogus on insurance trying to deny coverage of the helmet! I hope the doctor is able to convince them to cover it considering they told you the sooner the better to have it! That seems so wrong.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies. Popping in for a quick update on us.. it's been a stressful weekend!!!!!

So we saw the dr on Friday and she brought in another dr and they both said to continue the steroids that it was eczema and I had to just keep with it. Well Friday evening she called and said one of the dermatologist got back with her but not the one she wanted us to see and he agreed with the steroid treatment to see what happens. Well everytime I put it on her she cried and cried like I'd just put acid on her face and after 4 doses her face was so miserable it was bleeding. I finally said enough is enough I'm not doing that to her and washed it all off and applied coconut oil. That was Saturday night and I've been doing coconut oil twice daily since and it's looking better. But Tuesday at 7am dr called again and said she heard from the other dermatologist/infectious disease dr she wanted to hear from. He said we needed to test for neonatal lupus because it looks like neonate lupus rash and that causes heart problems so I had to take her in for an ekg yesterday morning. That came back abnormal. She saw her normal dr yesterday evening (she's back from vacation) and she ordered blood tests for testing for neonatal lupus. They poked and poked her and she screamed and cried until we both almost passed out and they told us to go home calm her down and bring her to a pediatric phlebotomist this am. It took them 3 tries to get it. My poor baby was a pincushion :sad2:.. anyway we see the cardiologist at 8am for an assessment and echocardiogram. Neonatal lupus almost always causes some sort of heart problem so it's all stressful!!! I'll update as I can but my days have been full of dr appointments and tests.. I need a darn vacation. I hope y'all are well I'll try to catch up soon!! Xoxo


----------



## AugustAngel15

Ohhhhh Pink! That sounds awful!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I my official 1st appointment today. Everything is looking great!
 



Attached Files:







20160706_103243.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

great scan august


oph pink omgness. I'm so sorry. I hope this turns out to be a simplier thing and not so serious. thoughts and dust to you. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

August beautiful scan! Precious!!

Pink omg...I feel so bad for you, you must be at your wits end! Things have been a endless roller coaster since birth :( :hugs: I'm so so sorry, please keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh pink!! :sad2: It's so unfair! Poor baby and poor mama. I hope they get to the bottom of it fast and it's not as horrible as they think. I'm not sure what neonatal lupus is exactly or what it will mean for her, but I'll be praying for you. Poor dear.

Aww August how cute! It looks like you're having a scorpion! :rofl: The early ultrasounds are so funny. They're like inkblot tests. I'm having a foot and you're having a scorpion. I love it. Glad everything is going really well!


----------



## ashleyg

lenorajoy said:


> Ashley, I hope the chiropractor visit does some good for him again this time around and the crankiness will pass! I'd have to agree with you and others and say go with the LC's advice. I've never heard of overfeeding a bf baby either and I'd guess your baby isn't just going to train himself to overeat. I've known babies to eat a TON and get super chubby, but nobody seems to be worried about them overeating.
> 
> I saw a video on Facebook a short while ago from a chiropractor stating that the way we change babies' diapers actually messes with their backs and they see a lot of babies with colic that are hugely helped by visits to the chiropractor. Granted, this is a video on the internet, and the internet never lies, right? ;) I just thought it was interesting. The way the were changing the plastic baby's diaper in the video was making me laugh. I couldn't imagine being able to successfully change a real live wriggly baby's diaper that way. Especially once they're older and trying to run away while you attempt to get some clothes on them. Or trying to stick their hands in their dirty diaper.

Haha yeah you can't really have a technique to change a newborns diaper. I try to be as quick as I can when I change him so he doesn't pee on me lol! 



FLArmyWife said:


> ash- I hope he calms soon. I also did not think it was possible to overfeed a breastfed baby. :shrug: strange. hope the chiro helps
> 
> pink- how's your lil one doing?
> 
> onerth- I'm sorry you had a dye run test. thoose are cruel
> 
> lenora- how are you feeling?
> 
> Hope all our fab ladies are doing wonderful.

Thanks flarmy <3




pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies. Popping in for a quick update on us.. it's been a stressful weekend!!!!!
> 
> So we saw the dr on Friday and she brought in another dr and they both said to continue the steroids that it was eczema and I had to just keep with it. Well Friday evening she called and said one of the dermatologist got back with her but not the one she wanted us to see and he agreed with the steroid treatment to see what happens. Well everytime I put it on her she cried and cried like I'd just put acid on her face and after 4 doses her face was so miserable it was bleeding. I finally said enough is enough I'm not doing that to her and washed it all off and applied coconut oil. That was Saturday night and I've been doing coconut oil twice daily since and it's looking better. But Tuesday at 7am dr called again and said she heard from the other dermatologist/infectious disease dr she wanted to hear from. He said we needed to test for neonatal lupus because it looks like neonate lupus rash and that causes heart problems so I had to take her in for an ekg yesterday morning. That came back abnormal. She saw her normal dr yesterday evening (she's back from vacation) and she ordered blood tests for testing for neonatal lupus. They poked and poked her and she screamed and cried until we both almost passed out and they told us to go home calm her down and bring her to a pediatric phlebotomist this am. It took them 3 tries to get it. My poor baby was a pincushion :sad2:.. anyway we see the cardiologist at 8am for an assessment and echocardiogram. Neonatal lupus almost always causes some sort of heart problem so it's all stressful!!! I'll update as I can but my days have been full of dr appointments and tests.. I need a darn vacation. I hope y'all are well I'll try to catch up soon!! Xoxo

Omg pink!!! How awful poor baby girl :( did they say how she contracted that?? I've never heard of it before ! 

August - cute little scan!


----------



## ashleyg

Afm:

Took Noah to his first chiropractor appt today. Right after she was done he had two huge burps, nursed for a few minutes then burped again and fell asleep for a few hours. When he woke up he had a huge blowout and burped some more lol. We go back again on Friday to keep up with the adjustments and hopefully within another one or two visits he will feel a lot better! He's also one month old today. Crazy how fast time is going!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lenorajoy

So happy to hear that, Ashley! Apart from the blowout obviously. :haha: Chiropractors seem to be magic baby-fixers. I hope he's way less fussy for you!

One month already?! How does time pass so quickly?


----------



## ashleyg

I hope the next few visits really make a difference! He definitely seems to feel better. 

How are you feeling?! 9 weeks already!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I know, right?! I'm doing just fine. Still no morning sickness (I was nauseous yesterday morning, but I'm going to say that was just something I ate that didn't agree with me), and just generally tired still. Yesterday was a bit rough, but I got some extra sleep and it helped. Thanks for asking!

How is August doing? You're only a week behind me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness one month already!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm doing good. Nausea really doesn't get to me anymore. My only complaint is.....my lady lumps. Oh boy. I have always been...uhhhh.... "built". I have 38 ddd. Yes....3 d's. My bras do not fit anymore. Where the heck do I find a comfy bra that big? Any suggestions? Husband instinctively grabbed one yesterday and I instinctively slapped him across the face. Then he said "oh yeah. Guess I deserved that". Lol. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: August, I am so with you. Mine hurt, too. And I was a 40DDD in my go-to style bra... Before I was pregnant. Now I'm wearing a 40G! I always have good luck with Lane Bryant. They carry large sizes and many of them are cute (though once you get to my size they great for basics in store, but you have to buy the cute/sexy ones online). I ranged anywhere from a 40DDD to a 38/40G before. Bras are stupid! (But I can't go without one.)

BTW: their balconette and sports bras are my favorites and they happen to have buy 2 get 2 free right now on a huge variety of styles. Check out their Cacique page on their website.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Oh my goodness!!! I really hope it's not neonatal lupus. I'm sorry it has been so stressful! Looking forward to your update!

August - YAY!!! What a beautiful little peanut! Does peanut have a nickname?

Lenora - You're having a foot!!! You're killing me. We called baby V "alien" and "Viking baby" until we knew what she was. My husband is REALLY into Vikings...

Ashley - I'm glad the chiro visit seemed to help! Hopefully he'll be out of the fussiness in no time.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

thoughts on todays test? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







0191invert.png
File size: 128.5 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0191_opt.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you for all your well wishes. I'm anxiously awaiting tomorrow's appointment. She has slept all day, I'm sure because of her traumatic blood draw today ... ugh how do parents of sick children do it?? I mean, you just do obviously but it's so exhausting and I've only been dealing with this a few weeks. I'm not sure if I'll have answers tomorrow or if I have to wait for my dr to review everything?! I know the blood will take a few days. So maybe by Friday or Monday we will know something!
Ashley, neonatal lupus is very different than adult lupus they just call it that because of the skin rash that appears looks similar to adult lupus. But it's an antibody passed from mom to baby in utero through the placenta. It's rare for the baby to then react to it only about 1-3% are affected by the antibody. So if she does have it that means I have those antibodies that could eventually turn into some kind of autoimmune disease. For babies with neonatal lupus they almost always have heart problems with it and from everything I've read they said "almost 100% of the kids affected need pacemakers" and there's generally an 85% survival rate for kids with secondary heart issues. I don't know though that's all from Dr Google so I have to be careful what I fill my mind with until I talk to the cardiologist tomorrow or really until we get an official diagnosis because I may be getting way ahead of myself!


----------



## pinkpassion

Onerth, welcome!!! I definitely see something on your most recent test!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh pink, I'm glad you're keeping a level head about Dr. Google's information. Praying for you and the little one, dear!

Onerth, I don't see anything on my phone, but I'll have to take a look on a computer. Fx!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

on to the next cycle... 

:cry::cry::cry:

I did O on CD12, which is what i feared and that means our timing was WAY off.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> :rofl: August, I am so with you. Mine hurt, too. And I was a 40DDD in my go-to style bra... Before I was pregnant. Now I'm wearing a 40G! I always have good luck with Lane Bryant. They carry large sizes and many of them are cute (though once you get to my size they great for basics in store, but you have to buy the cute/sexy ones online). I ranged anywhere from a 40DDD to a 38/40G befoIre. Bras are stupid! (But I can't go without
> 
> BTW: their balconette and sports bras are my favorites and they happen to have buy 2 get 2 free right now on a huge variety of styles. Check out their Cacique page on their website.


How funny! Lane Bryant balconette is my go to!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink I feel so bad for you and baby E :(. I pray that it is nothing serious. You are one strong mama. I just wouldn't even know how I could watch my baby go through all that! Please keep us updated when/if you find out anything.

Great scan August, another cute lil gummy bear!

Ash glad the adjustment seemed to help Noah! :thumbup:

OnErth so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

pink- i admire you being able to stay calm. I really hope you get some answers and good news today. :hugs:

onerth- I'm sorry :hugs:

ashley- so glad the adjustment helped.

Frangi- eek we're getting close!

busy and amber- hope you ladies are enjoying your vacations.

corn- how is that little chunk monster doing?

disney- is Ellie feeling any better?

overall sending love to all our ladies. Just remember, it's Thursday, the end of the week is right around the corner!


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry AF got you, onerth. Hopefully things will be back to normal next cycle!

Amber and busy, I hope you're both doing well.

M&S missing you and hope you're doing well, too. 

FLA how are you and the little one doing?


----------



## FLArmyWife

We are doing ok. Trying to recover from a busy weekend lol. It was long fun days with very few naps.

found out I'm b12 deficient so I have to get b12 injections every month for 3 months then be retested. idk what this is all adding up to.. low iron.. low b12..


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy maybe your body just has a hard time absorbing vit B12 which in turn causes anemia. Hopefully the shots are the answer and you start feeling better as a result :) 

Lenora I wear Lane Bryant bras too sz 38ddd I find one of there styles supports me the most and have been wearing it for years. Now that I'm nursing it's hard to find a supportive nursing bra for some reason. No one makes bras over sz d unless it's a specialty store. I'm wearing a 20$ playtex nursing bra the kind that come in a box, it works but not the greatest.

OnErth I'm so sorry :hugs: Even with perfect timing it's still hit and miss, hopefully next cycle is yours!

Ashely I find adjusting a newborns back scary! But it's amazing that it helped his digestive track, maybe that's just what he needs. I think Mateo was fussy at nights at that age too, it's exhausting, but with a toddler too....I think I would be in tears. Your doing a great job hang in there!


----------



## lenorajoy

Corn, I'm kind of afraid of the lack of large size nursing bra options in stores. I really don't like having to order bras online because they're all so different it's a total crapshoot and I'll probably end up with the wrong size. It's so frustrating! Lane Bryant has ONE nursing bra. And it's currently available in sizes 38DD and 40D... Thanks for those great options, LB.

I miss the days of being able to buy any bra I want at any department store. Even in high school I was at the high end of the standard bra sizes and it usually took a while to find a selection of bras in my size so I wasn't just going in the dressing room with one bra to try on. That never ends well...


----------



## lenorajoy

I don't have any kids yet, but I now fully understand how a lack of naps can mess up your whole cycle and how it can take a while to get back to normal! An occasional lack of sleep never used to bother me, but now it take a whole week to get back to normal! :haha:

Interesting about the B12 deficiency, though. Hopefully these injections (yuck! poor thing!) will do the trick, but if they do I hope there's another way of getting you the vitamins you need without getting injections indefinitely. If the deficiency is connected to anemia, it's interesting how a vitamin deficiency can wreak so much havoc on our bodies.


----------



## Aayla

Sorry to post and run but I have to start work in 10 min and I just wanted to give a quick update.

Went to see the fertility doc today. He wants to do letrozole and IUI. I'm only allowed 3 more cycles of letrozole and because of my weight IVF is a way off and he doesn't want me losing drastically which can do more harm than good in the neonatal sense. So while I lose weight and save what we can we will do three rounds of IUI. (assuming we need 3). He says it will double our chances. 

Since I am cd 6 today this cycle is out. so I just have to wait for the next af. The IUI should happen around Aug 24 depending on when af comes. Without being on letrozole af doesn't like to behave normally so she may have to be induced. 

DH and i have to get new blood panels done of all the std's and stuff as it has been a few years so having to wait makes sure we can get them done and they get the results in time. 

The doc was really excited he was like "yeah..let's do this..Let's just do it." :rofl: This is why I chose this doc. he is so passionate about it.


----------



## button05

.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX aayla


----------



## ashleyg

Cornfieldland said:


> Ashely I find adjusting a newborns back scary! But it's amazing that it helped his digestive track, maybe that's just what he needs. I think Mateo was fussy at nights at that age too, it's exhausting, but with a toddler too....I think I would be in tears. Your doing a great job hang in there!

I used to think it was super scary too! But really all she did was massage his back and certain pressure points. It's weird how that can do so much. We go back tomorrow for another adjustment! Yeah he was super fussy last night but I think it's because he slept pretty much all day yesterday so when night came he was more awake. He was up every 2 hours :nope: 



lenorajoy said:


> I know, right?! I'm doing just fine. Still no morning sickness (I was nauseous yesterday morning, but I'm going to say that was just something I ate that didn't agree with me), and just generally tired still. Yesterday was a bit rough, but I got some extra sleep and it helped. Thanks for asking!
> 
> How is August doing? You're only a week behind me!

Hopefully the morning sickness stays away!!



OnErth - I'm sorry mama :( 

August - my fingers are crossed for you!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Waiting for that update of yours. Thinking about you and sweet little E.

Aayla - Bring on that IUI! It's great that you have options between letrozole and IVF. Is this cycle going to give you enough time to do all the tests the doc wants? And you can continue with weight loss and exercise all through the IUI?

Lenora - I hear you on the bra size. I wear a 34DD and it's a pain in the ass. Most good looking bras stop at C and the ones that make it even to D don't even look the same. I also can't order bras online, they tend to pull my boobies apart... I've been in 34DDD throughout the pregnancy. Not looking forward to buying nursing bras. 

OnErth - I'm so sorry the evil witch got you!

FLArmy - I'm on B12 tablets and have been most of the pregnancy. I'm pretty sure that was the only thing that saved me from being severely anemic. I'm two points away from a concern number and that's with a boat load of B12. My doc suggested upping iron as much as I can. Hopefully B12 injections will clear up your anemia.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy, Ellie is getting better each day. Today has been pretty good! Still have to suction her nose every once in a while but other than that she's back to her usual self.

RANT ALERT - Sooo my SO won $6,000 on a scratcher last week. He won't see the money for up to 10 weeks from now, but we are still excited to have this extra money to help with things. Our kitchen is in dire need of a re-model (it's the original kitchen from the 50s!!) so we figured we would put new cabinets and counters in with the money. My family is having a freaking cow trying to tell us what we should and shouldn't do with the money. It's not like we won a million dollars, people! My mom is over here right now helping with Ellie while I work and is basically giving me the silent treatment because she doesn't think we should "waste" the money on a kitchen. We are grown-ass adults so idk why people feel the need to butt in. END RANT :)


----------



## Aayla

lenora: I totally understand your boob plight. I have been big all my life. I was a C cup at 11 years old. No training bra or anything. just BAM and they were there. I had a lot of guys asking me to date until they found out I was only 11. :nope: I got a reduction at 18. DH is excited for me to be pregnant and have them grow. He missed the very large stage in my life. :rofl: I'm not small now because of my weight gain. I'm now a DD to DDD. But if I lost all my excess weight I would go down to a C cup, which is where they put me. 

i'm not looking forward to them being that big. They barely fit into anything now. :haha: 

Pink: I'm sorry you and E are going through all of this. I can only imagine the stress and worry you are going through. 

Flarmy: Good luck with the Vit B. Hope it does what you need it do. I hear B makes me people more energetic. 

Disney: Why do parents have to parent when we are grown up? My mom still tells me what to do all that time. how I should clean my house, what I should wear to a bbq, whether or not I should post something on FB (it's usually a don't post it). and I know she would be very much in my face about what to do with $6000. personally i think redoing your kitchen is a great idea. Renos cost so much money and it's hard to justify taking that out of every day expenses or cutting back on things to save for it when it may not be a total necessity as it is likely functional. But when you come into some free money like a lotto win, I say use it for that type of stuff. this way you know that you aren't going without anything and you can still get what you want in your kitchen. Tell everyone to Stuff it!! :rofl: 

MB: I am only on cd 6 and I have 35 day cycles. We have loads of time to get all the necessary paperwork in to do this. We are both going for our blood work tomorrow morning. Although hubby has no idea this is even happening as he is sleeping and I haven't told him. :haha: I can definitely continue to lose weight while doing this. I just can't starve myself (which wasn't my plan to begin with) but the doc wants it a slow and steady weight loss. nothing too drastic. I will probably take a rest day on the day of and the day after IUI but that is a long way off.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla, thats good news!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney congrats on the win $$ wooyoo! A kitchen Reno isn't a waste! It will increase the value of your home which is an investment. Plus you will have a more functional kitchen. Sounds perfectly reasonable! Parents need to know when to keep quiet. I hope I remember that when my kids are grown.


----------



## FLArmyWife

U S ladies please tell me I'm not the only one already sick of the pokemon stuff. My dh didn't know what it even was 6 hours ago and he's already obsessed.


----------



## ashleyg

Lol flarmy i have been wondering what's up with that too! I have no idea what it is or why everyone is obsessed. I thought Pokemon ended in the 90s-2000s? :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Pokémon is still big here. Mostly with kids and then they move on to Magic The Gathering. I do know a few adults who are into Pokémon.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla said:


> Disney: Why do parents have to parent when we are grown up? My mom still tells me what to do all that time. how I should clean my house, what I should wear to a bbq, whether or not I should post something on FB (it's usually a don't post it). and I know she would be very much in my face about what to do with $6000. personally i think redoing your kitchen is a great idea. Renos cost so much money and it's hard to justify taking that out of every day expenses or cutting back on things to save for it when it may not be a total necessity as it is likely functional. But when you come into some free money like a lotto win, I say use it for that type of stuff. this way you know that you aren't going without anything and you can still get what you want in your kitchen. Tell everyone to Stuff it!! :rofl:

THANK YOU! I feel the same way. Like we would be getting a "free" kitchen. I doubt we will ever be this lucky again and I know we plan on living here a long time, might as well fix it up when we can.


Cornfieldland said:


> Disney congrats on the win $$ wooyoo! A kitchen Reno isn't a waste! It will increase the value of your home which is an investment. Plus you will have a more functional kitchen. Sounds perfectly reasonable! Parents need to know when to keep quiet. I hope I remember that when my kids are grown.

Thanks! Yeah that's what's funny is that it increases the value in the long run. And I hope I remember that too :laugh2:. 


FLArmyWife said:


> U S ladies please tell me I'm not the only one already sick of the pokemon stuff. My dh didn't know what it even was 6 hours ago and he's already obsessed.

I haven't seen any Pokemon stuff! I'm not surprised to hear about it though, they seem to be going through bringing back all the nostalgic stuff from the 90s lately (Ninja Turtles, etc.) I'm sure Pokemon will be huge.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My 11yr old son is HUGE into Pokemon right now...:dohh:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Pokemon is huge! My kids have the cards and play the video games, watched the cartoons...someones a billionaire in Japan ;) who ever created it.


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - I hear you on the bra size. I wear a 34DD and it's a pain in the ass. Most good looking bras stop at C and the ones that make it even to D don't even look the same. I also can't order bras online, they tend to pull my boobies apart... I've been in 34DDD throughout the pregnancy. Not looking forward to buying nursing bras.

If I understand what you mean by bras pulling your boobies apart... What is it with bra designers wanting to separate them and tuck them under your arms?! I always have that problem. Do they not realize once you're over a certain size they're just in the way if they're front and center? I mean, they're always in the way no matter what, but I'd like to see them try holding their arms out in front of them without bumping into their boobs all the time in these things! I swear, all bra designers must be men.


----------



## lenorajoy

Am I understanding this whole Pokemon thing correctly? It's like real life Pokemon and people are going out to find things? I have NO CLUE how it actually works and I'm super confused, but I have a friend who has been posting things about it non-stop. He posted late last night that he was going out in the woods to find one I've never heard of. Do I just have a completely insane friend or are people actually going out to find Pokemon creatures? (Obviously not real ones, but virtual ones.) I'm imagining it something like geocaching (anyone else remember when that was a thing?), except more social media involved. :haha:

EDIT: OH. https://www.idigitaltimes.com/pokem...-battling-and-everything-you-need-know-544262

Google knows everything! And it makes so much more sense now. And it actually sounds kind of fun.


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, I hope everything went okay at your appointment and you and baby E are okay. Thinking of you!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Ya Pokemon Go might be good for getting kids outside and "finding Pokemon" I guess, but basically they just wanted a way to make money off of smart phones ;)


----------



## lenorajoy

Yep! It's always about the money. I think it's kinda cool that you have to walk a certain distance to hatch an egg, though. It'll certainly convince kids to go do things, at least for a while. The concept is pretty different, too. Very similar to geocaching in the idea that you have to follow directions to a spot on a GPS to find the thing you're looking for. I so don't have time for that, but if I did, I'd probably try it out. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

yea its pokemon go that is blowing up my news feed.

corn, from what I've heard it is free


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Girl, you're killing me. You're so right. There's just something unnatural about trying to tuck our boobies into our armpits! I swear bra designers are men that have never seen or touched breasts. It's like, get a woman with boobs, get her to try on your design - MAKE IT WORK if it's a piece of shit.

FLArmy - That was a quick conversion for your husband :) I've heard of pokemon but not pokemon go. I'm afraid to look, lol.

AFM: So 35/36 weeks is the magic time when you start feeling like it's time for the LO to vacate the premises? My crotch is in soooo much pain I can barely walk. Last night I was limping. I swear every morning I wake up a little more bloated. Pretty soon my fingers won't be able to operate a keyboard, lol. I can only fit into one pair of shoes - sketchers slip ons. My maternity jeans are squishing the belly and giving me heartburn... I now understand why women go on maternity leave at 36 weeks and regret my decision to stay on another week... All in all though - as long as baby girl is healthy and getting what she needs I'm happy to suffer through the next four weeks.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. Mb the answer to that question is yes! I started getting super uncomfortable right around 35 weeks, maybe a bit before. I was on my birth ball all the time because it was the only thing that relieved the pressure. Well then my water broke at 36w 5d... I still wonder if it happened from being on the ball too much, oops! Hopefully you can manage, you're so close to the end!


----------



## frangi33

This time round I'm fine, no swelling yet and although I'm huge I can still do most things. Heartburn is starting to get noticeable but my babies tend to come late so I've got a long while left to feel uncomfortable yet! Hopefully you won't be too much longer if you're starting to suffer mrs mb. 

I don't get maternity leave so I'm just plodding along, I catch myself in the mirror occassionally and shudder at the size of my tummy lol, and I found out ive put on 18kg eek! 

I keep checking everytime I wipe to see if my mucus plug is coming away. Its like the lottery


----------



## FLArmyWife

I am so excited that we have two more fab babies coming fairly soon!



(sorry mostly skimming. it was a rough morning.)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I start FE tomorrow and we scheduled our annual camping trip for just after AF ;) Smart planning there, lol. 
The campground we normally go to wasnt taking reservations so my dad told me about this new place- 2hrs away! We do tent camping- no electric/water/etc so its pretty fun! 

Im excited for the squishy babies that are coming! 

I dont know about smooshed boobies because im a C cup. 

What i DO know about is when youre wearing a cloth AF pad and you go to take it off and the snap breaks! :cry:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - I was thinking I might be one of those lucky women who just don't have much discomfort in the last few weeks. Yeah, I need to think again, LOL!

Frangi - Swelling definitely came out of nowhere. I'm not a big "sweller" and I do try to keep up my fluid intake. It's interesting how things can change overnight at this stage.

FLArmy - Can't wait to meet our next three either! I'm just behind Frangi and I believe CCoast is right behind me. I'm so sorry you had a rough morning, please feel free to rant.

Disney - How is a new kitchen a waste of money? Did she care to share what an appropriate way to spend money would be? To me a kitchen remodel is very appropriate. I'd love to be able to do that. I have white tile countertops and backsplash with cabinets from 1989 and linoleum floors. People just so need to shove it!

OnErth - Oooh, camping sounds fun and considering your timing is very good I'm sure that BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Disney, I agree with MrsMB- id love to redo my kitchen too! Its ALL white and my uncle covered the original counters with tile. :( Its not a waste of money- its equity!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: So 35/36 weeks is the magic time when you start feeling like it's time for the LO to vacate the premises? My crotch is in soooo much pain I can barely walk. Last night I was limping. I swear every morning I wake up a little more bloated. Pretty soon my fingers won't be able to operate a keyboard, lol. I can only fit into one pair of shoes - sketchers slip ons. My maternity jeans are squishing the belly and giving me heartburn... I now understand why women go on maternity leave at 36 weeks and regret my decision to stay on another week... All in all though - as long as baby girl is healthy and getting what she needs I'm happy to suffer through the next four weeks.

Yes, that pressure is no joke. Baby probably has probably dropped which is why you're feeling sore. I took the 4 weeks before my due date off as well because driving was getting so torturous, I just couldn't sit that long. 


frangi33 said:


> This time round I'm fine, no swelling yet and although I'm huge I can still do most things. Heartburn is starting to get noticeable but my babies tend to come late so I've got a long while left to feel uncomfortable yet! Hopefully you won't be too much longer if you're starting to suffer mrs mb.
> 
> I don't get maternity leave so I'm just plodding along, I catch myself in the mirror occassionally and shudder at the size of my tummy lol, and I found out ive put on 18kg eek!
> 
> I keep checking everytime I wipe to see if my mucus plug is coming away. Its like the lottery

Aw you're getting so close! :happydance: I can't wait for these cute squishy babies to arrive. Hang in there!


OnErth&InHvn said:


> I start FE tomorrow and we scheduled our annual camping trip for just after AF ;) Smart planning there, lol.
> The campground we normally go to wasnt taking reservations so my dad told me about this new place- 2hrs away! We do tent camping- no electric/water/etc so its pretty fun!

Have fun!!


Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - How is a new kitchen a waste of money? Did she care to share what an appropriate way to spend money would be? To me a kitchen remodel is very appropriate. I'd love to be able to do that. I have white tile countertops and backsplash with cabinets from 1989 and linoleum floors. People just so need to shove it!

According to her, we should be using it for paying bills. Which obviously isn't a BAD idea, but we're caught up on everything. SO is making decent money at his new job so he's going to be paying things down with that income. We'd like the "free" money to go towards a "free" kitchen lol. Bills get paid so why does she care? And of course she is trying to think of things that we may have not paid her back for in the past. Sorry mom, we're all paid up :laugh2:. So I think she's just a little bitter is all. It'll all blow over eventually, but until then I am going to ignore her. The worst thing is that she has been talking the same smack to my siblings so now they're having their opinions as well. We're just going to do what we feel is right and ignore the nonsense.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Disney, why can't people especially family be happy for you when something nice happens?! Enjoy the free money! My husbands co worker won 100,000 off a scratch card and are remodelling their house with it. 

I'm in Toronto this weekend dropping my two older kids to there dads for the summer. Just got to the hotel after 5hrs in the car. Mateo was pretty good, just two stops to nurse and change and not to much crying. Thank goodness! I was worried he would be screaming while we were in traffic.

When is Ccoast due? 3 new babies! :) can't wait to see baby V and baby Frangi :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh boy Disney, why can't people especially family be happy for you when something nice happens?! Enjoy the free money! My husbands co worker won 100,000 off a scratch card and are remodelling their house with it. 

I'm in Toronto this weekend dropping my two older kids to there dads for the summer. Just got to the hotel after 5hrs in the car. Mateo was pretty good, just two stops to nurse and change and not to much crying. Thank goodness! I was worried he would be screaming while we were in traffic.

When is Ccoast due? 3 new babies! :) can't wait to see baby V and baby Frangi :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Corn glad he did well

Disney wish people would mind their own


This morning started with finding out dhs car was broken into. His $300 military style diaper bag and carrier were missing. What a lovely way to wake up


----------



## Disneymom1129

Wow Corn 5 hours! That's great Mateo did well. Ellie hasn't gotten any better with car rides. Most of the time I can barely drive to the store without her complaining. So lucky to have big sis in the back seat to give her the binky when she spits it out, or to play peek-a-boo when she starts crying.

FLArmy, ugh! Scumbags!! Sorry to hear that. Hopefully his things can be recovered. They always say to check apps like 5mile, Wallapop, OfferUp, Letgo, etc. for the items that have been stolen in case the perp has them on there to make a quick buck.


----------



## FLArmyWife

disney - yea I was monitoring all that, ebay, craiglist, and was going to run by the military surplus store but first I went to our office. They actually found the bag in the middle of the road down at the building beside ours.. so thankfully his stuff was recovered but his car was definitely rummaged through


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh good! Guess they didn't find anything of "value" to them so they tossed it. It's quite the violated feeling though when something gets broken in to.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry Flarmy that really sucks! I don't understand why people have no consideration for others! At least the bag was recovered. Not a nice way to wake up :( was the car damaged?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry for the random subject change, but any other new mamas having the post partum hair loss? Mine kicked in around when Ellie turned 3 months old and hasn't stopped. I mean I lose clumps of hair every shower. Wishing it would stop soon because I don't know how I'll have anything left if I keep losing it at this rate! And my hair was thin to begin with. Ugh.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Theres been all kinds of crazy break ins around here! People literally lifting things out of locked backyards and selling them to Once Upon A Child! Our car was broken into years ago and our girls bikes were stolen. 

We just bought a hammock and i locked it so you couldnt take it because i thought someone may walk by and try to steal it! 

------
and i never suffered the hair loss.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disney- I had that, but with thick curly hair I've always had that if I go more than 2 days without washing and doing something with my hair.

That being said, it's been a lot less since I got it cut


thanks ladies for the sentiments about the bag. The exact thing Disney said is what we figured. They THOUGHT they got a military bag worth a lot until they realized it was a baby bag. What they didn't know is it is still a pricey bag and only made by 1 company. 


I hope all our ladies have a FAB weekend. I'm gonna copy and paste in my update from my journal from last weekend


----------



## FLArmyWife

Spoiler
The weekend did not start out as plan. Dh called Friday to say he was on his way home from school a little early. I was happy that within an hour we'd be on the road. Nope! He hit traffic. It took him 2 hours to go 45 miles! So we got on the road much later than anticipated. Then we had a very fussy baby. We only were on the road for 30 minutes before having to pull off and address Sweets. We were stopped for 30 minutes before we could get him calm enough for us to drive. It ended up taking 2 1/2 hours for us to go 90 miles. We got in around 10:30pm.

Friday night into Saturday was rough. My MIL stayed with the baby since I'd forgotten part of the monitor system :dohh: but my older pup was not able to walk very well on the new hardwood flooring my in-laws had put in and he wasn't used to us sleeping in the room upstairs (for years we always stayed in the room downstairs but my husband's cousin was already in that room). So he spent the night crying at the bedroom door. When I would take him downstairs he would pace and slip and fall. In total I slept from 11-1am then from 4-6am. 4 hours! 
Saturday morning I was up nice and early to prep for our exciting day. My MIL got sweets dressed in a Mickey onsie that said "born awesome". I realized we had 6 people going to the park but mine and my mom's vehicle only seats 5. So I asked my MIL if we could use her durango. She said yes so we loaded the car, went and got my mom and sisters, and were on our way. We got to the park around 10am (about an hour after I had wanted). We got Sweets a first trip button and headed off for his very first Disney ride... Dumbo!
Sweets did amazing all day. He loved every ride not crying once though he did have a WTF face a few times. He would nap 15 to 20 minutes here and there between rides and such. Such a trooper. We all had a blast watching him take it all in. 

While we were at the park dh's Aunt, uncle, and cousin had flown in to surprise his other cousin whom was already staying at my in-laws (she's here to work for the summer). So we got home Saturday evening around 6:30 and they got to love on the baby. The last time we'd seen his Aunt was at my baby shower and the others hadn't seen us or the babies since my SIL's wedding 2 years ago. It was great to catch up with them.


It was another rough night. My MIL stayed with the baby, who of course slept 10:30-8am. I was up all night with my older dog and got about 3 hours of broken sleep.
Sunday morning we spent hanging out with dh's family until the afternoon. In the evening we did Animal Kingdom. Sweets was in awe of seeing all the animals. For us not arriving at the park until 5pm and staying until 11pm he did really well. He was up most of the time until 10pm when he passed out for the night. He loved all the shows we saw too.


(so, side note. Since little man was asleep we decided to take turns and ride Everst. Of course while me, dh, and my sister were on the ride and it got stuck. We ended up having to be 'emergency evacuated' off the ride. Like they had to come and get us out of the carts and we had to walk the railing down from the top of the ride. In my decades of going to Disney NEVER have I had that experience. it was kinda exciting lol)

https://goo.gl/photos/LfYyHbc7hphxL3mdA

Monday we were supposed to go to another Disney park but we got in much later Sunday night and originally planned (we wanted to leave the park at 9:30 which would have meant home by 10:30 at the absolute latest but ended up being at the park until 11 so we didn't walk through the door until 12:30am).
So we opted to just hang out with family. I had been a bitch all weekend being very snippy with dh. I tried to explain that my anxiety doesn't make being around extended family easy for days on end. That being with my family for 2 days and then coming back and being surrounded by not only my in-laws but his aunt, uncle, and two cousins was weighing on me and that I needed a break from everyone. This made dh (now) understandably pissy. It caused such tension so I spent the day mainly doing laundry so we could take clean clothes home, packing, etc. 

Things that were high on my irritation list:
1) we told family on our way there the car was already packed to capacity yet my mom still bought 2 bags worth of souvenirs for Sweets AND my MIL went out and bought a box of diapers, was sending us home with all the diapers she had at her house, and a bag of baby food. I am EXTREMELY grateful but it was SO irritating because we had no room for it. I complained about the room to my mom (just hoping she'd say she'd hold on to the stuff until we visit next or they come visit us) but instead she went out and bought us a roof rack. :shrug: oh well it will come in handy so thanks? 
2) when we visit my inlaws, it doesn't matter how many times I remind them, they NEVER write down anything on the feeding/diaper schedule. So you have to rely on them remembering and/or being able to be reached so you can ask. So I have no idea what time Sweets was getting fed. I complained to Dh monday how Sweets was super fussy and wouldn't go down for a nap. he then asked if he needed a bottle and I snapped saying "I have no fucking idea because no one bothers to write it down so I have no idea who to even ask was the last person to feed him or what time it was". So he had to go ask different family members and he found who fed him last and guess what.. he was an HOUR overdo for a bottle. :growlmad:

Then at 3pm they all got back from the store (I had stayed for some quiet time and to 'nap' though I never did lay down). They made a ton of food and started drinking, which means they got extremely loud. I finished packing everything. I brought all the bags downstairs and got food. I sat quietly at a table while everyone laughed and talked around me (the baby had finally fell asleep and I contemplated hiding in his room). Next thing I knew we were all being ushered into the dining room where there were 2 cakes with candles lit and everyone singing. Apparently they wanted to celebrate my bday (late) and dh's bday (early) while family was there. I forced a smile, blew out candles, took a piece, and disappeared upstairs. My tolerance level for being around people was done. I HATE people fussing over me for any reason. So I was not a fan of all the 'fuss'. I was however appreciative that it seems my in-laws actually listened to my request of monday for bills because I got cash from them and my dh's aunt and uncle. 

We loaded the car and left about an hour later than we wanted but thankfully hit no traffic on the way back. WE got home, unpacked the car, and went to bed a little early.

And that was my holiday weekend.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy- glad sweets had a great time at Disney! Love all the pics you shared. Sorry about all the in-law stress, but at least all is well now. 

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. We will be at Disney tomorrow (haven't been since May! Rare for us :laugh2:) so hoping Ellie does well.


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy: Those pics are fab. Sweets is so adorable! I can't wait for us to go to Disneyland. It's not as easy for us being in Canada. I've never been but my DH has when he was a kid but it wasn't for very long and he's always wanted to go back when he has kids. I also like the idea of a Disney cruise. The kids go off all day and do activities and come back to the parents for dinner. lol how perfect. :D


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> FLArmy- glad sweets had a great time at Disney! Love all the pics you shared. Sorry about all the in-law stress, but at least all is well now.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fab weekend. We will be at Disney tomorrow (haven't been since May! Rare for us :laugh2:) so hoping Ellie does well.

Thanks. He did so well for his first visit and all the stuff that could have easily overwhelmed him

hope Ellie does well at Disney today



Aayla said:


> Flarmy: Those pics are fab. Sweets is so adorable! I can't wait for us to go to Disneyland. It's not as easy for us being in Canada. I've never been but my DH has when he was a kid but it wasn't for very long and he's always wanted to go back when he has kids. I also like the idea of a Disney cruise. The kids go off all day and do activities and come back to the parents for dinner. lol how perfect. :D

Thanks. Hope you get to take your own kiddos one day


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ive never been to disney but we looked into it with tax returns- it would basically take all of our return to go but we hope to go one year soon!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Onerth, which Disney? Land or world


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> Onerth, which Disney? Land or world

The one in Florida. We would drive down and stay almost a week.


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Onerth, which Disney? Land or world
> 
> The one in Florida. We would drive down and stay almost a week.Click to expand...

World. 
I'd say give it a year or two. They're doing a lot of construction right now. 
When you do come, come in September or October, the crowds tend to be less and the heat not as brutal. 
I also recommend doing the Halloween party Disney has. Kids and adults put on costumes and trick or treat through the park. The tides are also open. it's a limited ticketed event so less crowded, at night so less heat, and a cheaper ticket than a day ticket. Try for a hotel that has a kitchen (so a non Disney hotel) and take your own snacks and such to the park. Don't but water, at any food place that sells fountain drinks you can order a courtesy cup of ice water for free. Honestly I don't find epcot to be worth spending money on to take young kids. It is a more adult park.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Onerth, which Disney? Land or world
> 
> The one in Florida. We would drive down and stay almost a week.Click to expand...
> 
> World.
> I'd say give it a year or two. They're doing a lot of construction right now.
> When you do come, come in September or October, the crowds tend to be less and the heat not as brutal.
> I also recommend doing the Halloween party Disney has. Kids and adults put on costumes and trick or treat through the park. The tides are also open. it's a limited ticketed event so less crowded, at night so less heat, and a cheaper ticket than a day ticket. Try for a hotel that has a kitchen (so a non Disney hotel) and take your own snacks and such to the park. Don't but water, at any food place that sells fountain drinks you can order a courtesy cup of ice water for free. Honestly I don't find epcot to be worth spending money on to take young kids. It is a more adult park.Click to expand...

We homeschool so we can go any time of the year. We dont celebrate Halloween. We did plan to stay off site. I wondered about Epcot and Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla said:


> Flarmy: Those pics are fab. Sweets is so adorable! I can't wait for us to go to Disneyland. It's not as easy for us being in Canada. I've never been but my DH has when he was a kid but it wasn't for very long and he's always wanted to go back when he has kids. I also like the idea of a Disney cruise. The kids go off all day and do activities and come back to the parents for dinner. lol how perfect. :D

Hope you get to go someday! It's truly a magical place! :)


FLArmyWife said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Onerth, which Disney? Land or world
> 
> The one in Florida. We would drive down and stay almost a week.Click to expand...
> 
> World.
> I'd say give it a year or two. They're doing a lot of construction right now.
> When you do come, come in September or October, the crowds tend to be less and the heat not as brutal.
> I also recommend doing the Halloween party Disney has. Kids and adults put on costumes and trick or treat through the park. The tides are also open. it's a limited ticketed event so less crowded, at night so less heat, and a cheaper ticket than a day ticket. Try for a hotel that has a kitchen (so a non Disney hotel) and take your own snacks and such to the park. Don't but water, at any food place that sells fountain drinks you can order a courtesy cup of ice water for free. Honestly I don't find epcot to be worth spending money on to take young kids. It is a more adult park.Click to expand...

We're doing the Halloween Party this year! Well my daughter is for sure. I might be staying back at the hotel with Ellie while my SO takes C. Only kids under 14 are allowed to dress up this year :(. I think it's a security measure they're taking because of all the stuff going on in this country lately. 

Ellie did sooo good today. The only ride she did was The Little Mermaid and she was just mesmerized :laugh2:. It got pretty busy and warm so we didn't stay too long. DD1 went on Tower of Terror for the first time and cried the entire time, but later said she loved it and wants to do it again next time. She's funny. Anyway, hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Onerth, which Disney? Land or world
> 
> The one in Florida. We would drive down and stay almost a week.Click to expand...
> 
> World.
> I'd say give it a year or two. They're doing a lot of construction right now.
> When you do come, come in September or October, the crowds tend to be less and the heat not as brutal.
> I also recommend doing the Halloween party Disney has. Kids and adults put on costumes and trick or treat through the park. The tides are also open. it's a limited ticketed event so less crowded, at night so less heat, and a cheaper ticket than a day ticket. Try for a hotel that has a kitchen (so a non Disney hotel) and take your own snacks and such to the park. Don't but water, at any food place that sells fountain drinks you can order a courtesy cup of ice water for free. Honestly I don't find epcot to be worth spending money on to take young kids. It is a more adult park.Click to expand...
> 
> We homeschool so we can go any time of the year. We dont celebrate Halloween. We did plan to stay off site. I wondered about Epcot and Magic Kingdom.Click to expand...

Magic kingdom is definitely a must with kids. It is where the most kids friendly stuff is. I'd say epcot definitely pass on, only do Hollywood studios if you have an obsession with star wars, and animal kingdom only if you enjoy animals because it doesn't have a ton of all ages friendly rides



Disney, I have such a long reply to your update I promise to pay in the morning. Posting from my phone sucks


----------



## Cornfieldland

Disney I love the tower of terror one of my favourites! My DH has never been to Disney land or world and I'd love to take him when the baby is bigger. I've been to Disney land a few times but never Disney world. Now that I live on this side of the country I hope to go one day. I'd love to see his little face all in awe by it, I remember taking my son to the Winnie the Pooh ride when he was 18months or so.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine was so busy, but so much fun!!

Disney and FLA, I'm glad your little ones had fun at the Disneys! :haha:

FLA, sorry you had some family stress. Even without a problem with anxiety, a lot of time spent with family and extended family and in-laws can get stressful, so I completely understand! I'm sure you're happy to be back at home and get back to normal.


----------



## Mrs. MB

I started this post on Friday, lol...

Corn - I just looked up one of CCoast's posts and according to the ticker she's 33 weeks. I'm sorry you had to drop off your boys. I remember how excited you were last year when you got them back. Hugs honey.

FLArmy - I'm sorry the holiday weekend was so stressful. Sounds like you still had some good moments though and I'm glad the family heard you on cash gifts. That one is a tough one to get across.

Pink - I'm hoping that the lack of update is because you're busy and not because it's bad news. Thinking of you.

AFM: It was a really busy weekend. Didn't know I still had it to get so much done, lol. I also washed all her clothes, blankets, towels, etc. and sorted them in her closet and dresser. And I started packing the hospital bag... This Saturday we have our birthing class. Friday will be my last day at work, that's so crazy! Monday my MIL will come and we are going to finish shopping and setting up her room. I can't wait to have everything in place!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB I'm so excited for baby V to arrive :) <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB eek so excited for you


would love to write more but super stressed. Just found out the place we hoped to move doesn't have any availability for August and we already gave our notice to our current place. All the other places we looked at have been filled for months so now we have no where to go and are on a countdown to homelessness.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Will the new place have availability in September? I don't know Florida laws but can the current place allow you to stay month-to-month until you're ready to move? I know here they allow it - it's usually more expensive though. Will you be able to stay with family?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy can you temporarily stay with family...I know it sucks but maybe for a month or two?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Since I have notice to our place they already have another renter lined up and paperwork filled out.
The place MIGHT have availability in September but right now there is a waiting list and we are number 5 on that list. I've called every month for the months and the most 2 bedrooms they every had come available was 3 units so possible we wouldn't make it for September even being on the wait list


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I'm so sorry. That's always hard. We were still in a lease when we bought our house. Thankfully we only pain one partial month before it rented out. You either end up with having to pay for both places or don't have anywhere to live. Housing market these days is so insane. Can you stay with family? I know that's stressful but will help you guys save some money.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn, hope you get to make it back to Disney someday! A lot of people roll their eyes when they hear of taking a baby to Disney since they "won't remember." But as long as they're enjoying themselves while they're there that's all that matters to me, and even at almost 5 months old Ellie had a GREAT time :). 

FLArmy, that's definitely stressful. Any family nearby that you can stay at? Not that that is the most appealing option, but it wouldn't be for long.

Pink, hoping all is well with you and baby E. Been thinking of you.

Amber & busy, hope you guys are having a fab time on your vacay's!

August, lenora- hope you both are feeling well! First trimester is so tiring!

Mrs. MB, frangi, coast- eeek so excited for all these babies to start making their appearances :happydance:

5stars, Pato, muffin, Aayla, OnErth :dust:

M&S+Bump hope you're doing ok :flower:

Didn't mean to skip anyone! Hope all of our fab babies are doing well!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy would there be a site like Craig's list that might have private rentals? We have one here that's called kijiji


----------



## Aayla

Happy Monday ladies!!! 

Flarmy: that sucks about your situation. Hopefully you figure something out. 

I can't believe we will have another round of babies soon. How exciting!! 

I had a fabulous day yesterday with my best friend. We went up to Hope, BC (only about 2 hours from my house) and we went hiking along the Kettle Valley Railway trails. It was an old railway built about 100 years ago. It didn't last because of the weather back then and it was so expensive to run. Now the tracks and tunnels through the mountain are a trail you can walk. It is so gorgeous and amazing to see what humans built with their bare hands. Back then it was rickety ladders and blasting by hand. Crazy. I went last year as well and that was my first time so I took lots of pictures. but this time I left my phone in the car and just experienced it. It gave me a renewal being among trees and history. 

I woke up today to my living room clean. Hubby did a whirl wind while I was sleeping. Now I just have to dust and vacuum. Next is the dining area and kitchen. We let it go to a place that nearly resembled a hoarding show. We can't bring a child into that kind of mess. We just got new furniture pieces for free. It's all original 1970's furniture in excellent condition. our apt is 70's as they only paint and update the carpet but all our fixture are the burnt orange and our closet doors are metal. So I wanted to redecorate with original furniture. We are getting a couch, love seat, chair w/ ottoman, entertainment unit, coffee table with matching side tables and a computer desk all for free!! I will show pics when it is all done, which should hopefully be this weekend. 

Nothing on the ttc front really. tomorrow I have to get blood work done. They need an update on our std panel and they are checking my thyroid and one other thing, I can't recall. 

Weight wise: I am no longer trying for the infomercial. They wanted me to do a video of me working out or doing one move and giving it my all. I'm not comfortable with that. While talking about it and stuff was fine but not be bouncing and flubbing everywhere. That's not pretty. I give kudos to the women who do it but it's out of my comfort range. I'm going back to a program that I love and hubby is doing it with me. Body beast. Oh how I love to weight lift!! I feel so powerful when I do it.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Flarmy- That really sucks! 

Aayla- Sounds amazing! Stick to the program!

I hope everyone else is doing FABulous! I'm lacking energy to respond to everyone.

AFM- I'm exhausted. :sleep::sleep::cry: Between pregnancy fatigue, the heat and humidity, and this allergy/cold thing I have going on, I have minimal energy to do anything. When I don't have to be awake, I'm sleeping. Other than that, everything's going just fine. Is it winter yet? Can it be at least like, October? YES! October! I'm going on a hunting trip with my family in October!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla that's amazing that you do so well with workouts! You should feel very proud. I hate working out so much. After losing my weight I was left with a bit of saggy skin (losing 140 lbs will do that to ya!) and I know I can probably tighten things up but I barely have time to shower anymore yanno :laugh2:. So good for you!!

August, first tri is the pits as far as lack of energy. Second trimester isn't too far off and you'll start feeling like yourself again once you're there. Then third trimester will feel like first all over again lol. And YES I agree I want it to be fall already!!

Have an awesome day everyone


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Disney...losing 140lbs is pretty amazing! I'd love to lose 30 and that feels daunting. Good for you! And yes the skin never goes all the way back...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Wow Disney...losing 140lbs is pretty amazing! I'd love to lose 30 and that feels daunting. Good for you! And yes the skin never goes all the way back...

Thanks! At least with the extra skin I had room to accommodate the growing belly without worrying about new stretchmarks :laugh2:. 

This was taken last year, I weigh a little less now than I did in the pic. That was a good day :).
 



Attached Files:







1year.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cornfieldland

Holy moly....that's crazy! Good for you! You look great!


----------



## ashleyg

Mrs MB - Eeek you're getting so close! Can't wait to see baby V!

Disney - oh my gosh disney! Good for you mama :D

Pink - hope you're doing well!

Lenora & August - how are you ladies feeling?

AFM:
First day at home alone with both kids was yesterday. Yeesh. I did it but it was definately a little stressful! Still trying to find a routine to get into though...hopefully it comes soon lol. Noah is doing good, I've been working on making him sleep in his swing or the rock n play in our bedroom during the day so that he's not so used to sleeping in someones arms. Plus it's just so hard so hold him for a two hour nap when I have to do things for my daughter. Anyways DH has a four day weekend this weekend so I'm looking forward to having him home again at least for a couple of extra days lol. That's pretty much it for me! Nothing too exciting over here :haha: Hope everyone is doing well! :flower: <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sick. will update when i get a chance.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

back from camping.....it was a bad trip with some good parts and we had a crap dog sitter. :cry:

We did get in a BD session though. We got creative in the back of the van, like highschoolers, lol. :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

Whoa, Disney!! Kudos to you, girl! You know exactly how difficult that is to accomplish and it's so incredible that you did it! Tell us all of your secrets... :haha:

Ashley, I can imagine yesterday was stressful. Hopefully you get a bit of a routine down quickly. How is Noah doing with napping by himself during the day, and how's he doing at night?

How is our pink and baby pink doing?

FLA - Sorry you're sick! Get better soon!

AFM I'm actually feeling a bit more like myself lately. I'd say a bit more tired than normal, but not completely dead-tired fatigued like I was. I'm hoping this is the beginning of the end of the fatigue for me and I won't have to wait until the second trimester to be done with it! I actually did dishes twice yesterday! Go me! :rofl:
I am, however, getting a bit of a bump already. And it's mostly above the belly button, so I'm guessing it's just from my organs being pushed up by my uterus. I have a bit of extra chub above the belly button, so in the right clothes I'm looking about 5 months pregnant. :haha: I got some more maternity clothes from Pink Blush yesterday and they are so cute! I'm holding off on wearing the maxi dress I got until I'm a bit further along. That's the one that makes me look about 5 months along and that just seems unacceptable to me this early. :haha: I asked my hubby last night if he wanted a sneak peek at what I'll look like in a couple of months and put the dress on and didn't suck it in. :rofl: It was hilarious.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Flarmy I'm sorry ur sick! Hope ur feeling better soon :( :hugs: 

Pink how's baby E, I've been thinking of you! Please update when you can :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Corn, how are you and your almost 3-month-old :saywhat: doing?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lenora I'm good thank you :) I have my ups and downs....being home all day gets me a bit depressed. Got out and walked with baby before it got to hot and showered..made a smoothie so off to a good start ;) can't believe he's already 3months! He's SOLID, quit the little brick! Love the rolls he's so squishy. Wish I looked cuter the chubbier I got ha!

Your on ur way to 2nd tri soon! Have you got a Doppler? I was able to hear the hb with mine at 10wks :)


----------



## lenorajoy

I can understand feeling a bit lonely and depressed. The walk, shower, and smoothie sound like a great start to the day! I hope it'll be a great one for you.

Ooh, I hadn't thought about getting a doppler! I might have to look into getting one... That could be fun. And make it feel like I'm actually pregnant and not just gaining weight at an unprecedented level! :haha: I've gained a few pounds already, but I wouldn't say more than I should be concerned about. The size of my boobs alone must account for some of it! DH commented on the size of them last night. :rofl:


----------



## Cornfieldland

You can check out eBay and get one for 30ish totally worth it ;) I have a Sonoline pocket fetal Doppler.


----------



## pinkpassion

Man every time I come on here to update something happens and I can't or my session times out and I lose my post.. 
Update on E. Cardiologist appointment went pretty well. E has bradycardia and early repolarization. He decided that clinically she is doing well and has no major symptoms (turning blue or breathlessness or excessive sweating when eating). She has a minor heart murmur which is normal in this age. He opted for us to wait on the blood tests for the neonatal lupus. Which came in the next day and were negative. We were happy about that. Her bloodwork shows other concerns that they are now sending her to an immunologist. We see her dr again tomorrow for her 2 month check up and to check her weight (she hasn't gained in the previous 3 weeks. So I've been exclusively pumping and counting ounces and everything. The girl eats a ton! Today she is 2 months old
. Crazy how time flies. Next week we see the immunologist and I'm sure everything will be fine!! I'm going to try to go read back and get caught up on y'all!! Thanks for all those thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, I'm glad that as of now there isn't any bad news. I hope you're getting some rest, too! And I hope big sister has been adjusting well.

Corn, I'm on a mission now! I like shopping online. :winkwink:


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Whoa, Disney!! Kudos to you, girl! You know exactly how difficult that is to accomplish and it's so incredible that you did it! Tell us all of your secrets... :haha:

Lol, no secrets here. I had the sleeve surgery back in March 2014. Best thing I've ever done for myself!


lenorajoy said:


> I can understand feeling a bit lonely and depressed. The walk, shower, and smoothie sound like a great start to the day! I hope it'll be a great one for you.
> 
> Ooh, I hadn't thought about getting a doppler! I might have to look into getting one... That could be fun. And make it feel like I'm actually pregnant and not just gaining weight at an unprecedented level! :haha: I've gained a few pounds already, but I wouldn't say more than I should be concerned about. The size of my boobs alone must account for some of it! DH commented on the size of them last night. :rofl:

I can send you mine if you'd like! I don't have any more of the gel, but whenever I ran out I read you can use aloe vera gel. I loved having it on hand for the peace of mind. It was a bonding thing with her big sister as well, we had 1-2 nights a week where we would listen to baby's heartbeat and my daughter just loved it. 


pinkpassion said:


> Man every time I come on here to update something happens and I can't or my session times out and I lose my post..
> Update on E. Cardiologist appointment went pretty well. E has bradycardia and early repolarization. He decided that clinically she is doing well and has no major symptoms (turning blue or breathlessness or excessive sweating when eating). She has a minor heart murmur which is normal in this age. He opted for us to wait on the blood tests for the neonatal lupus. Which came in the next day and were negative. We were happy about that. Her bloodwork shows other concerns that they are now sending her to an immunologist. We see her dr again tomorrow for her 2 month check up and to check her weight (she hasn't gained in the previous 3 weeks. So I've been exclusively pumping and counting ounces and everything. The girl eats a ton! Today she is 2 months old
> . Crazy how time flies. Next week we see the immunologist and I'm sure everything will be fine!! I'm going to try to go read back and get caught up on y'all!! Thanks for all those thoughts and prayers!!!

Aww you've got so much going on, we understand that you can't keep up! I am soo happy to hear that the results were negative for the Lupus. So sorry that there seem to be other things going on though :(. I am praying for her. Can't believe she's 2 months old, would love to see pics of her sweetness! <3


FLArmy, sorry you're sick :(. Feel better soon!

Ashley, glad your first day by yourself went well for the most part! You got this! :thumbup:

OnErth, gotta love the spontaneous BD sessions! :laugh2:


----------



## pinkpassion

Here are some piccies!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160713_094256.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 12









PhotoGrid_1468421214038.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FLArmyWife

they're adorable pink :hugs: hope you get good answers at the next dr appointment


----------



## Disneymom1129

pinkpassion said:


> Here are some piccies!!!

Omg beautiful babies! :cloud9:


----------



## lenorajoy

Disneymom1129 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Whoa, Disney!! Kudos to you, girl! You know exactly how difficult that is to accomplish and it's so incredible that you did it! Tell us all of your secrets... :haha:
> 
> Lol, no secrets here. I had the sleeve surgery back in March 2014. Best thing I've ever done for myself!
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> I can understand feeling a bit lonely and depressed. The walk, shower, and smoothie sound like a great start to the day! I hope it'll be a great one for you.
> 
> Ooh, I hadn't thought about getting a doppler! I might have to look into getting one... That could be fun. And make it feel like I'm actually pregnant and not just gaining weight at an unprecedented level! :haha: I've gained a few pounds already, but I wouldn't say more than I should be concerned about. The size of my boobs alone must account for some of it! DH commented on the size of them last night. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I can send you mine if you'd like! I don't have any more of the gel, but whenever I ran out I read you can use aloe vera gel. I loved having it on hand for the peace of mind. It was a bonding thing with her big sister as well, we had 1-2 nights a week where we would listen to baby's heartbeat and my daughter just loved it.Click to expand...

Oh, that would be so awesome! If you're done using yours, I would gladly take it off your hands!! Perhaps we can work something out? I'll FB message you about it.
And that is super awesome! I've heard so many horror stories about the different surgeries, although I don't know that I've heard too much about the sleeve. I'm glad it's worked for you!



pinkpassion said:


> Here are some piccies!!!

<3<3 Awwww... Well done, mama! They're beautiful.


----------



## lenorajoy

Super cool interesting link I came across! It shows what happens to the other organs during pregnancy. I don't know if any of you have ever been there, but the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago is awesome!

https://www.msichicago.org/experiment/make-room-for-baby/


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Lenora that is cool! No wonder my gallbladder hurt! And funny how as soon as he came out it stopped hurting! And I can see why I was so constipated haha....dang!

Pink I'm sorry baby E has had some health concerns, that must be so stressful! Praying her tests come back with good results or has a solution that's easily treatable. Your girls are beautiful! You must be exhausted though :( all that pumping must be hard. Thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Disneymom1129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Whoa, Disney!! Kudos to you, girl! You know exactly how difficult that is to accomplish and it's so incredible that you did it! Tell us all of your secrets... :haha:
> 
> Lol, no secrets here. I had the sleeve surgery back in March 2014. Best thing I've ever done for myself!
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> I can understand feeling a bit lonely and depressed. The walk, shower, and smoothie sound like a great start to the day! I hope it'll be a great one for you.
> 
> Ooh, I hadn't thought about getting a doppler! I might have to look into getting one... That could be fun. And make it feel like I'm actually pregnant and not just gaining weight at an unprecedented level! :haha: I've gained a few pounds already, but I wouldn't say more than I should be concerned about. The size of my boobs alone must account for some of it! DH commented on the size of them last night. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I can send you mine if you'd like! I don't have any more of the gel, but whenever I ran out I read you can use aloe vera gel. I loved having it on hand for the peace of mind. It was a bonding thing with her big sister as well, we had 1-2 nights a week where we would listen to baby's heartbeat and my daughter just loved it.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that would be so awesome! If you're done using yours, I would gladly take it off your hands!! Perhaps we can work something out? I'll FB message you about it.
> And that is super awesome! I've heard so many horror stories about the different surgeries, although I don't know that I've heard too much about the sleeve. I'm glad it's worked for you!Click to expand...

Absolutely! I don't plan on having another baby, or even if I do it won't be for a few years so I have no use for it at the moment. Just let me know!


AFM Ellie had her nurse visit to get her make-up HIB vaccine this afternoon. Went better than expected! She only cried for a couple seconds. So obviously that takes a lot of stress off of me lol.


----------



## Cornfieldland

That's great Disney! Poor Ellie :( not looking forward to the 4month shots! Are you working from home at all still? How's the botttlefeeding going?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> That's great Disney! Poor Ellie :( not looking forward to the 4month shots! Are you working from home at all still? How's the botttlefeeding going?

Yeah they suck but I just keep reminding myself that they're for the best! She goes back again next month for her 6 month appointment and we will be doing it all over again lol. At least I think they get a bit of a break between 6 months and a year though! 

Yep I am still working from home. Getting a little stressed out trying to figure out where to go from here. Yesterday I was strongly considering quitting, because my mom goes back to work in 4 weeks (works for the school district) and she's the only one who can watch Ellie. Since I am working part-time I'm making the same as I was when I was on maternity leave! So it's like what's the point? I am having a hard time meeting my deadlines with not being able to work as many hours so that is stressing me out as well. At the same time I don't want to quit and leave my boss high and dry, even though I know designers like me are a dime a dozen. Driving out to the office again (an hour away) is just not even plausible in my mind at this point. Ellie is not even close to being weaned and the thought of being away from her for so long while being so far away gives me terrible anxiety. So basically I feel like quitting is the best thing for me right now, and I can do freelance to pay my bills. SO is NOT supportive of this at all though. I don't think he understands just how expensive childcare for an infant is. 

Sorry this kind of turned into a rant post lol.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Awesome pics Pink! Can't believe she is already 2 months old... time is flying!

Lenora that is interesting. I feel a bulge right below my ribcage and it turns out according to the illustration is that it's my stomach. My poor stomach must be squashed in there, no wonder I can't eat as much anymore lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Love the pics!! Very creative! I wish i had done something like that. 

Lil- hopefully you arent having stomach issues with it being squished!

corn- i have gallstones, im praying they dont act up in pregnancy..

----
Nothing new from me, hoping O doesnt come early this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## lenorajoy

lilmisscaviar said:


> Awesome pics Pink! Can't believe she is already 2 months old... time is flying!
> 
> Lenora that is interesting. I feel a bulge right below my ribcage and it turns out according to the illustration is that it's my stomach. My poor stomach must be squashed in there, no wonder I can't eat as much anymore lol.

I know, our poor organs! I feel bad for my bladder, too. Poor thing will end up so squished. No wonder pregnant women have to pee all the time! :haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Onerth I didn't have gallstones, but the pregnancy hormones irritated it to the point I had daily pain. I couldn't even sit for long periods. It started with right shoulder blade pain and then upper rib pain, it was brutal. Hopefully you don't have issues, but apparently gallbladder issues are common in pregnancy. 

Disney I'm sorry that must be tuff and stressful. I get stressed out just thinking about going back to work, I know I'm fortunate to have a year off. I have no idea what I will do or who will watch him. I am also making more now than I will when I go back to work, then child care cost on top of that...umm ya we will be hurting! 
It's a hard choice for you, working from home is a great option to have, but hard to accomplish your deadlines, free lancing puts a strain on ur relationship. I guess you will have to look at the pros and cons of both and have a chat with SO. Not easy! I feel your pain! Xxx


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney, I'm sorry you're having to face such a difficult decision. I can imagine the reaction I would get from DH if I brought up the subject of staying home. I'm already foreseeing the difficulties we will face finding child care and such after I have to go back to work and really not looking forward to it, but I'm hoping my employers will be flexible to make it easier. I hope you and SO can come to an agreement that suits everyone.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Thanks Lenora for that site. It is pretty cool!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mmmmm peanut M&Ms...

How are you feeling August? Still exhausted all the time?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Now that the heat and humidity broke, it is not as bad. My allergy cold thing has lessened too. I think the combination of it all was just taking its toll on me. My poor DH! He is a metal fabricator and works in a factory without AC. The temp inside the building was 118 yesterday. I don't know how he does it! He comes home drenched in sweat and plain out exhausted. At least I've had a napping buddy the last couple of days. lol. It is only supposed to be 76 today so I'm happy! Fall can come any time now. I don't like the heat.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh wow. Yeah, the heat really does it! It was hot here yesterday and I was just extra worn out. 76 sounds so nice... I don't think we're supposed to see any highs that low here. But Saturday's high will only be 84! :haha: I'm trying to enjoy summer a bit while it's here, but I just don't want to do anything outside anyway! I wish we had a pool to use... Fall is sounding better and better and it isn't even August yet! Unfortunately the weekend we're going to be in norther Michigan isn't even going to be much relief. The highs will be around 90 there, too. I normally enjoy a little bit of nice heat in the summer, but nope. Not this year!

Anyway, I hope you keep cool and get some energy back. I'm already starting to feel like I'm getting back to normal, so if you're still feeling exhausted, just give it a couple of weeks and you will hopefully be feeling better, too!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Cornfieldland said:


> Disney I'm sorry that must be tuff and stressful. I get stressed out just thinking about going back to work, I know I'm fortunate to have a year off. I have no idea what I will do or who will watch him. I am also making more now than I will when I go back to work, then child care cost on top of that...umm ya we will be hurting!
> It's a hard choice for you, working from home is a great option to have, but hard to accomplish your deadlines, free lancing puts a strain on ur relationship. I guess you will have to look at the pros and cons of both and have a chat with SO. Not easy! I feel your pain! Xxx

Thank you, I've lightened up a little since my breakdown a few days ago laugh2:) and am trying to stay positive. At this point I just have to do what is best for my kids, even if that means my SO isn't happy. He thinks I need to do what is best for HIM, and that doesn't fly well with me. I am going to talk to my boss soon and see what options I have. 


lenorajoy said:


> Disney, I'm sorry you're having to face such a difficult decision. I can imagine the reaction I would get from DH if I brought up the subject of staying home. I'm already foreseeing the difficulties we will face finding child care and such after I have to go back to work and really not looking forward to it, but I'm hoping my employers will be flexible to make it easier. I hope you and SO can come to an agreement that suits everyone.

It is so tough! We want to stay home with our babies, but bills demand otherwise. I wish the US had a better maternity leave. Maybe someday.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yes, the maternity leave here (or lack thereof) is horrible! Google and Netflix have started it, but I'm guessing it will be quite some time before other large companies jump on board with paid maternity leave. The company I work for is pretty large nation-wide and internationally, so I'm kind of hoping by the time I have my next baby things might be better. I mean, short term disability pay is better than nothing, but that's a large pay cut.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Friday ladies


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks FL! Hope you're feeling better!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im attempting to check my CM and CP this cycle. CM is a little easier. I cant tell if my CP is high or if im just in a bad position? I do it sitting on the toilet. :shrug:


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth I attempted to check my CM and CP the couple months I was TTC, and it always turned out inconclusive for me lol. I think they were the same both months, even though I was pregnant the second. So I am no help, sorry!

TGIF ladies, have a nice weekend.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cm is dry but when i checked CM- there was blood. :( STAY AWAY AF! You will NOT come this early right after another AF and RUIN EVERYTHING! :growlmad::cry::shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

hope AF stays away onerth

have a fab weekend ladies


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

spotting was just then and gone, thankfully!

then of course this morning i was in a rush and when i went to do my digi OPK, the readers wouldnt read them, lol. 

Not that youre supposed to read the lines but i think CB Pink would give me possibly :) where purple wouldnt.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Ellie is 5 months old today! And of course today she is starting to get up on her hands and knees and rock back and forth! I think she forgets how old she is lol. DD1 didn't do that until at LEAST 8 months old.


----------



## Cornfieldland

5months already! She thinks she's a big girl now, she will be crawling in no time! :) Mateo just made 3months, smiling a lot and did a little chuckle 2 times. 

Pink if you are still reading how is E doing? Thinking of you and hoping you have some answers!

M&S how are you coping? :hugs: hope you are ok!

Amber hope you are having a good vacation! Hope your family has an amazing time!

Mrs MB how are you feeling? Are you finished work yet? Your almost there! <3

Frangi & Ccoast thinking of you both and hope your pregnancies are going ok! We need updates! :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Hope all you ladies had a great weekend!

Wow Disney... 5 months sure flew by!

Onerth I hope the spotting doesn't come back. Fx for your BFP!

A little update since it has been a while... baby is doing well. My midwife said her head is engaged now to where she can't even wiggle it. She has slowly been dropping and yet despite dropping I'm still measuring bigger than the week I'm at. She is suspecting baby is a pretty good size but she won't give me a guess as about how big, she only said that when she feels my belly all she feels are baby parts. We're getting closer now, only one more 2 week appointment on July 25th and then they'll be weekly after that.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

the spotting stopped after that- i think it was just AF leftovers+checking CP/CM. :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im about to chuck these OPK. Really, they arent doing me any good the last two cycles! Im not done testing for the day but so far i have low on CBEFM and High/Flashing Smiley on CBAdv and a temp dip. CD12. 

Which is the same thing that happened last cycle. None of the OPK lined up and I Od early but since that did happen last cycle, i prepared this cycle so we could try to BD! 

#TTCisNOTsupposedtobethisHARD


----------



## FLArmyWife

testing to catch O just seems so hard. Hope you catch it onerth


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> testing to catch O just seems so hard. Hope you catch it onerth

isnt it though? lol. 

Just did AM OPK and still high on Adv digi and BFN on $Tree ( but it is getting darker!!).


----------



## FLArmyWife

yikes. yeah I didn't monitor much. I temped my last few cycles but also was doing fertility meds the last 3 cycles. I just went off CDs and pain. :shrug: but maybe that's part of why it took us a year


----------



## Cornfieldland

Onerth I hope u have success this month!

Lilmiss how exciting! Sounds like baby is ready, maybe a bit early ? Can't wAit to see that beautiful bAby!


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney - 5 months and wanting to crawl already! She's a quick learner!

Lilmiss - so close to baby time!! I hope when the time comes things move quickly for you and the last few weeks won't be torture! Looking forward to seeing more babies soon!

Mrs. MB - how are you doing?

I hope our other ladies that have been quiet are doing well.

Pink - I hope you and baby are doing well and you've gotten some answers. You're still in my prayers, love.

Onerth - Fx and :dust: for this cycle! It's all so confusing and frustrating because there's no black-and-white guide book that every woman can follow to get their BFP. CM and CP were actually good indicators of o and bfp for me (though I've never been sure of what I was feeling when checking CP and didn't check regularly, but I sure noticed a different position I hadn't felt before leading just before my BFP), but they aren't good at all for so many women. Good luck and hoping you have better timing this month!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Disneymom1129 said:


> Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Ellie is 5 months old today! And of course today she is starting to get up on her hands and knees and rock back and forth! I think she forgets how old she is lol. DD1 didn't do that until at LEAST 8 months old.

She may beet Sweets to crawling! He is barely putting weight on his arms. He normally just gets up on his knees then puts his forhead on the floor and "bulldozes" forward 
But Sweets did start sitting up on his own these last few days. He can't get himself to the seated position but if you put him in it he'll stay up on his own for several minutes and is even learning to balance while reaching for toys

Can't believe how old they're getting!




lilmisscaviar said:


> Hope all you ladies had a great weekend!
> 
> A little update since it has been a while... baby is doing well. My midwife said her head is engaged now to where she can't even wiggle it. She has slowly been dropping and yet despite dropping I'm still measuring bigger than the week I'm at. She is suspecting baby is a pretty good size but she won't give me a guess as about how big, she only said that when she feels my belly all she feels are baby parts. We're getting closer now, only one more 2 week appointment on July 25th and then they'll be weekly after that.

getting so close! Maybe baby is going to make an early appearance



and a little update on me:
dun dun dun..

WE HAVE AN APARTMENT! (well as long as the application isn't turned down but an apartment became available and it's on hold for us! move in is the 22nd and our lease is up the 21st [of August]. Not the floor plan we wanted but I'LL TAKE IT! and bonus, it's on the first floor!)


----------



## Cornfieldland

FLArmy! Yay that's amazing news! I'm so happy and hope it all cones together without any more stress! Haha...love the bulldozing image ;)


----------



## Disneymom1129

lilmisscaviar so excited that it's getting close to baby time! Glad you and baby are doing well.

FLArmy, yeah I anticipate her crawling pretty soon. It's funny to watch, she gets up on all fours then does a few rocks, then like launches herself back down to tummy. She's not too good at sitting up yet, I've been encouraging it but she gets waaayyy too fascinated with her toes and topples over. Or she flings herself backwards lol. Hoping she's sitting up by 6 months so we can take her 6 month pictures (much easier when they can sit up!) So glad you've got the apartment situation worked out! :thumbup:

OnErth GL and FX! :dust:

Hope my preggy mamas are feeling well, and that my TTC mamas are doing well :flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmy, so glad you were able to get an apartment!! I bet that's a huge load off. So funny about Sweets's bulldozer moves! :haha:

Disney, it's so funny when they just launch themselves forward like that! Ah, she'll be sitting up on her own and crawling all over the place before you know it! It's so fun to watch them learn new things, but so sad that they grow and learn so fast.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks ladies

hope everyone has an amazing week


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks, ladies :D I'm getting very excited now. I'm kind of expecting her to make an early appearance since I've never made it to my due date before. Fx!

Congrats on the apartment Flarmy! How exciting :happydance:

Onerth - So sorry you're not having luck with the opks. They can be very confusing sometimes, especially if you're using different brands. I would suggest sticking to one brand. I personally loved the Wondfo and the $ store brand were more accurate for me than the digis. Most people use the digis when they have a hard time interpreting the lines but I personally liked the lines better. When I'd see it about the same color as the control, I'd get to baby dancing and try to BD every day or every other day. I've done it this way every time I've conceived and it worked for me. Hoping you get that BFP soon!


----------



## frangi33

Haha disney that sounds so cute! 

Flarmy thats awesome news about the apartment what a relief fx you get accepted quickly. 

Afm; my mil does seem to be improving after her brain surgery shes v vacant and they need her to be with it so they can get permission to treat the other cancers. My oh spends a lot of time visiting. 

I had my mw app yest and as baby movements have decreased and fh hasn't increased in 2 weeks i got referred for monitoring. Counted baby kicks and hr for about an hour he was pretty lazy but its so warm I'm not bothered. Just waiting for a growth scan appointment to come through but that could well be after my due date! 
Were also moving house on 12th august so I've been pottering about trying to get a few bits packed in advance which is no easy feat when youre the size of a bus! 

Sorry I've not been updating much there's so much going on, I've been stalking plenty just v late at night when I'm half asleep x


----------



## FLArmyWife

on frangi I hope your MIL gets a bit more with it so they can get consent and really hope baby starts moving. Sometimes decreased movement happens though as they run out of room. Not long now!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lilmisscaviar said:


> Thanks, ladies :D I'm getting very excited now. I'm kind of expecting her to make an early appearance since I've never made it to my due date before. Fx!
> 
> Congrats on the apartment Flarmy! How exciting :happydance:
> 
> Onerth - So sorry you're not having luck with the opks. They can be very confusing sometimes, especially if you're using different brands. I would suggest sticking to one brand. I personally loved the Wondfo and the $ store brand were more accurate for me than the digis. Most people use the digis when they have a hard time interpreting the lines but I personally liked the lines better. When I'd see it about the same color as the control, I'd get to baby dancing and try to BD every day or every other day. I've done it this way every time I've conceived and it worked for me. Hoping you get that BFP soon!

Thanks. I never test will with the lines and thats why i did digi but the $Tree seem to be working.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Is this + or close to?

Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160720_140031.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Disneymom1129

frangi33 said:


> Afm; my mil does seem to be improving after her brain surgery shes v vacant and they need her to be with it so they can get permission to treat the other cancers. My oh spends a lot of time visiting.
> 
> I had my mw app yest and as baby movements have decreased and fh hasn't increased in 2 weeks i got referred for monitoring. Counted baby kicks and hr for about an hour he was pretty lazy but its so warm I'm not bothered. Just waiting for a growth scan appointment to come through but that could well be after my due date!
> Were also moving house on 12th august so I've been pottering about trying to get a few bits packed in advance which is no easy feat when youre the size of a bus!
> 
> Sorry I've not been updating much there's so much going on, I've been stalking plenty just v late at night when I'm half asleep x

Glad to hear your MIL is improving. Such scary stuff, I hope they are able to treat the other cancers with success. 

The lack of movements is always worrisome at the end. As long as you're feeling him that's most important! Just trust your gut :). Good luck with the move!


Happy Wednesday ladies. Have a great day.


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.

Which side is which? Lol. If the test line is on the left then you're veerrry close! So close that I would test again in a few hours to see if it's positive.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Disneymom1129 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.
> 
> Which side is which? Lol. If the test line is on the left then you're veerrry close! So close that I would test again in a few hours to see if it's positive.Click to expand...

Left is control, right is test.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'd say probably by tonight. I think control and test both have to be same strength


----------



## lilmisscaviar

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lilmisscaviar said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - So sorry you're not having luck with the opks. They can be very confusing sometimes, especially if you're using different brands. I would suggest sticking to one brand. I personally loved the Wondfo and the $ store brand were more accurate for me than the digis. Most people use the digis when they have a hard time interpreting the lines but I personally liked the lines better. When I'd see it about the same color as the control, I'd get to baby dancing and try to BD every day or every other day. I've done it this way every time I've conceived and it worked for me. Hoping you get that BFP soon!
> 
> Thanks. I never test will with the lines and thats why i did digi but the $Tree seem to be working.Click to expand...

Hey, whatever is best for you :) I would stick with the $ tree ones if they seem to be working.



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Is this + or close to?
> 
> Taken just a few minutes ago $tree OPK.

I'd say you're very close! I would guess you will ovulate within 12-24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hi Ladies!!!

Quick update and I'm sorry for not being around this last week. My last week at work was so crazy. I worked literally up until the very last minute. The weekend flew by in a second and the first days of maternity leave have been insane :) 

My girlie is full-term now :) She is head down and ready to be born any time! She's measuring on-time and exercising in the last free inches of space... We went to the birthing class and it was absolutely wonderful. I have a birthing ball now and DH ordered a TENS unit, lol. Hospital bag is mostly packed and her room is almost finished. 

Few things from the birthing class:
Hopeful - She said you absolutely cannot go into early labor by "overusing" the ball. So you didn't break your water :)

Ashley - She said there's absolutely NO WAY you can overfeed a newborn if you're breastfeeding. She actually recommended not pumping for the first four to six weeks if possible and letting the baby determine the supply. She said cluster feeding is totally normal and you should just let the baby take the boobie as often and as much as they want. 

Here are a few pics of her room. I still need to do a little more organizing and hang up dragonflies and lights and other things. We also have the bassinet set up by our bed for the first couple of months. Come on Baby V!

The dog has been going absolutely bonkers and acting out like crazy. Guess he is sensing life is about to change and isn't happy about it. 

My MIL told me Monday that she's planning to get a divorce from FIL. He has been extremely negative and bitter since an accident he had 11 years ago. He didn't fully recover from breaking his neck and shoulder because he didn't stick with physical therapy. He has been taking MIL for granted and being a dick in general. She's had enough... So that's coming up on the family front.
 



Attached Files:







V Room 1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 14









V Room 2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got a smiley ( Peak) on CB Pink handle OPK tonight!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160720_225120.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frangi33

Lovely to hear from you mrs mb. I have a birthing class next tues but not sure if I will make it. 

It's great that you're getting baby v's room organised. I'm v jealous as this little man won't have a space of his own until we find a new house and there's no chance of that for at least 3 months. 

Your sounding v positive thats awesome, me I'm shattered! Glad your oh is getting excited too! 

Dogs just know dont they. My 4 yr old dd bit a little boy on the face yesterday which was a massive shock as shes not bitten for 2 yrs and I can only assume its a bit of regression. If she does anything like that again I'm gona have to come down real hard on her as she starts school in sept and its just not ok. 

Sorry to hear about your mil and fil, I hope they can resolve things or at least the divorce can be calm and without drama. 

Onerth woo hoo you go girl ;) 

Im not sure if i mentioned but we have a growth scan for baby on fri morning so hoping all is well I didnt have any issues like this with dd but he has been a lot quieter. 

I Hope all the little ones and mommas are coping in the summer heat!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> Quick update and I'm sorry for not being around this last week. My last week at work was so crazy. I worked literally up until the very last minute. The weekend flew by in a second and the first days of maternity leave have been insane :)
> 
> My girlie is full-term now :) She is head down and ready to be born any time! She's measuring on-time and exercising in the last free inches of space... We went to the birthing class and it was absolutely wonderful. I have a birthing ball now and DH ordered a TENS unit, lol. Hospital bag is mostly packed and her room is almost finished.
> EEkk!! she'll be here any time now! So exciting!
> 
> Few things from the birthing class:
> Hopeful - She said you absolutely cannot go into early labor by "overusing" the ball. So you didn't break your water :)
> 
> Ashley - She said there's absolutely NO WAY you can overfeed a newborn if you're breastfeeding. She actually recommended not pumping for the first four to six weeks if possible and letting the baby determine the supply. She said cluster feeding is totally normal and you should just let the baby take the boobie as often and as much as they want.
> 
> Here are a few pics of her room. I still need to do a little more organizing and hang up dragonflies and lights and other things. We also have the bassinet set up by our bed for the first couple of months. Come on Baby V!
> the pictures look great! :thumbup:
> 
> The dog has been going absolutely bonkers and acting out like crazy. Guess he is sensing life is about to change and isn't happy about it.
> awe he probably can definitely tell something is up
> 
> My MIL told me Monday that she's planning to get a divorce from FIL. He has been extremely negative and bitter since an accident he had 11 years ago. He didn't fully recover from breaking his neck and shoulder because he didn't stick with physical therapy. He has been taking MIL for granted and being a dick in general. She's had enough... So that's coming up on the family front.

oh wow. that must be hard but she doesn't deserve to be treated like crap and I'm glad she's decided to not put up with it anymore. :hugs:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> I got a smiley ( Peak) on CB Pink handle OPK tonight!!!!!!!!!

Hope you catch that eggy!



frangi33 said:


> Lovely to hear from you mrs mb. I have a birthing class next tues but not sure if I will make it.
> 
> It's great that you're getting baby v's room organised. I'm v jealous as this little man won't have a space of his own until we find a new house and there's no chance of that for at least 3 months.
> 
> Your sounding v positive thats awesome, me I'm shattered! Glad your oh is getting excited too!
> oh hun, why are you shattered? :hugs:
> 
> Dogs just know dont they. My 4 yr old dd bit a little boy on the face yesterday which was a massive shock as shes not bitten for 2 yrs and I can only assume its a bit of regression. If she does anything like that again I'm gona have to come down real hard on her as she starts school in sept and its just not ok.
> yea all kids go through a bitting stage but I can imagine that regression is frustrating. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mil and fil, I hope they can resolve things or at least the divorce can be calm and without drama.
> 
> Onerth woo hoo you go girl ;)
> 
> Im not sure if i mentioned but we have a growth scan for baby on fri morning so hoping all is well I didnt have any issues like this with dd but he has been a lot quieter.
> I can't wait to see your perfect little scan :hugs: just remember as they run out of room they you can't feel them move as much because they don't have enough umph to make the movements rough. :hugs:
> 
> I Hope all the little ones and mommas are coping in the summer heat!

The heat is TERRIBLE! Our highs are 95 with a heat index of 105. My electric bill is going to be through the roof, and I keep our air at 80!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Our heat has been bad too- 90 yesterday and high humidity! 
frang- good luck at the scan!
Mrs MB- HUGS HUGS


----------



## FLArmyWife

so weird to say.. I'm officially child-free for the next 30 hours or so


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> so weird to say.. I'm officially child-free for the next 30 hours or so

It is a weird feeling! When we have Respite, Dh and I think " umm, what are we supposed to do?!". :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol yeah. got all my chores done in an hour instead of taking all day. 
Dh and I are going out to dinner and he'll get his bday bd finally lol


----------



## frangi33

Wow how have you wrangled 30 hours child free, what are you gona do? Me I feel weird and dont know what to do with myself! 

Just shattered from waking wvery couple of hours either needing a wee or being too hot, I guess my body is getting prepped for all the night feeds x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB love the nursery pics :)

OnErth yay for positive OPK, go catch that egg!

Ahh only 10 more days frangi! You're in the final countdown! Sending lots of positive labor vibes your way. Hang in there! 

lilmiss you're getting so close too :happydance:

Wow FLArmy enjoy your time with DH baby-free. What's sweets up to?

Aayla how are you doing?

Pato, muffin, tasha, 5stars, amber, busy, hopeful, tie, coast, corn, M&S, lenora, august, pink... hope you are all well :hugs: (hope I got everyone :winkwink:)


----------



## Aayla

Hey all. I am doing quite well. Just did my blood work and everything was in normal range. No blood issues and no thyroid issues. We have to wait for the std stuff but I am not worried about that. 

I started my anti-depressants and I am feeling so much better. I have been super productive and just getting the house organized. 

Af is due Aug 6. So now I am in the wait. I hope she comes on her own and on time.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi any day now! I feel for you, you have had so much going on during ur pregnancy, and moving too! I hope you can get a bit of rest before baby comes. Make sure you keep us updated and show a pic of baby! 

Mrs. mB that nursery! Cute cute cute! So excited for you and thank goodness ur done with work! Ur a busy bee! Can't wait for baby V :) 

Flarmy woot woot! Baby free time....bet it feels weird ;) yay for a night out with DH enjoy it!


----------



## frangi33

Any news on your apartment FLArmy did your application get accepted?


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi33 said:


> Wow how have you wrangled 30 hours child free, what are you gona do? Me I feel weird and dont know what to do with myself!
> 
> Just shattered from waking wvery couple of hours either needing a wee or being too hot, I guess my body is getting prepped for all the night feeds x

So my sister last week on the phone was like "when can I take the baby" I assumed she was joking and said "anytime" so this past Sunday when she was here for my dh's bday party she said "So is Wednesday or Thursday good" I looked at her confused so she replied "For me to take the baby". So dh and I picked a day and she came and got him this morning. She's only 22 but she's babysat A LOT in her life AND she lives with our mom so I'm not too worried. 

Oh man I can remember that third tri lack of sleep. Hope you get to at least nap 



Disneymom1129 said:


> Wow FLArmy enjoy your time with DH baby-free. What's sweets up to?

He's chilling with his Auntie and going to the pool and who knows what else lol.



Aayla said:


> Hey all. I am doing quite well. Just did my blood work and everything was in normal range. No blood issues and no thyroid issues. We have to wait for the std stuff but I am not worried about that.
> 
> I started my anti-depressants and I am feeling so much better. I have been super productive and just getting the house organized.
> 
> Af is due Aug 6. So now I am in the wait. I hope she comes on her own and on time.

FX everything continues to go well. Glad you're feeling better



Cornfieldland said:


> Flarmy woot woot! Baby free time....bet it feels weird ;) yay for a night out with DH enjoy it!

It does feel weird but I am enjoying it. Actually got to take my time when showering and actually do my hair! I'll try to post pics as I'm sure it'll be months again before I get to actually take the time to style it



frangi33 said:


> Any news on your apartment FLArmy did your application get accepted?

no word yet but I was going to call and check up later this afternoon


----------



## FLArmyWife

pics of the hair
 



Attached Files:







13690572_10153740934987135_4559268442306727008_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10









13692736_10153740934912135_4393761490084740433_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10









13697142_10153740934142135_9091193363367547305_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









13781963_10153740934742135_4448976038313426769_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love the ringlets! Pretty. I rarely style my hair either lol.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I always wanted curl hair! Beautiful :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

CBEFM: Low ( stupid thing)
CBAdv: PEAK
CbPink: BFP
Target +/-: BFP
$Tree: BFP

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

**pic shown is ALL my + tests!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160721_185355.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh Mrs. MB! What a beautiful nursery! I'm sure baby V will love it :)

Onerth - Good luck this month! Those lines are perfect :happydance:

Aayla - Glad the anti-depressants are making you feel better. Hopefully you'll catch that egg soon. Fx

Flarmy I love love love the hair! Stunning!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My CBEFM is still reading low. Thats just crazy! Imagine if i had been relying solely on that! I think its time to say goodbye to it. Its been good to me these years. 

Farewell CBEFM. :plane::boat::shipw:

Hope everyone has a good, uneventful weekend!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Have a nice weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## frangi33

Gorgeous flarmy i hope you and oh had a lovely relaxing time.

Had my growth scan yesterday, baby boy is measuring small compared to his sister but not by a huge amount, they're predicting he's 7lb 5oz at the moment. Waters are a little low at 7.5 but nothing to worry about. He didnt wanna wake for the sonographer and is defo quiet most of the day with a few awake periods but I think he's just slipping into a routine x


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi- hope that schedule continues after birth.. if only we were all so lucky :winkwink: lol


Have a FAB weekend ladies

my child-free time was awesome and I have some kinda exciting news about the new apartment (no official approval yet) but I'll have to wait until Sweets is napping to type it all up.


----------



## FLArmyWife

These are pictures from the far side of the pool towards the building that our (hopeful) apartment is located. We are the apartment on the 1st floor on the end! We're like 100 feet from the pool/hot tub/kiddie pool. We are so excited
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2390b.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG_2390.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

and a little baby spam

This is last night at cracker barrel before dinner when my mom and sister brought him back. He looks like such a little kid instead of a baby :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0542.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'm glad the scan went ok. Maybe they are off?

Love the apartment!!!!!!! 


I love, love cracker barrel! He's adorable. 
-----
Fertility friend can't decide if O was CD 14, 15 or 16 but we covered all 3 so we'll see!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi can't believe ur 39 wks...any day now!! 7.5 lbs sounds perfect to me :) 

Flarmy I'm happy things are looking up, love that apartment! The pool looks amazing! Thought it was a resort at first glance :) sweets looks longer but when you see the hand next to him you can see how small he is still a baby for sure <3


----------



## frangi33

Wow flarmy youre gona leave in a hotel complex its looks amazing!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy that pic of sweets is so cute <3. That is awesome the apartment deal is working out so well, I am totes jealous of how close to the pool you guys are!

Frangi so glad baby boy's scan went well! Ahh I can't wait to see him :)

AFM Ellie started army crawling yesterday. She still gets up on all fours but can't quite figure out how to crawl like that so she just does the army crawling. Crazy! I'm guessing she'll be full-on crawling by 6 months but we will see.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well. Was freaking 102 today and tomorrow should be around the same. Gotta do DD1's back to school shopping so gonna try and do that early before it gets TOO hot.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Good golly. There is so much to catch up on. 

Flarmy- Yay for your awesome new apartment and a POOL!!!! I would die for a pool with how hot and humid it has been here in the "frozen tundra". Of course I don't have any time to use it. lol

Onearth- I hope you caught that egg!

Frangi- Oh my gosh! 7 days to go! That seems soooooo far away to me yet!

Lenora- How are you feeling?

I hope all the FAB family is doing well!!!!!

AFM- The fatigue has subsided but been replaced with episodes of the insomnia. I feel good though. My bbs are not so sore and no nausea. I feel as if I'm back to normal with just way bigger bbs. Lol. I have been working like a mad woman! Just one of the perks of being the boss lady. Here I sit working third shift tonight on no sleep. This will be great. My company is usually really great at not overworking me because I'm so "valued" and "in a fragile state" but there were no other options for tonight. I don't have to work third very often but I just don't like it. I supervise a group home. My house is fully staffed and functioning wonderfully but there a few other homes that are not. So they pull my amazing staff to show crappy staff how to get the job done. I did go buy some maternity jeans today! Wow! They are actually pretty comf! I broke down on some maternity bras too. I kind of had to now that my heavy bbs had broke my underwires and the stitching on one strap gave out. That is really sad because I buy the good bras from Lane Bryant and take super awesome care of them. Oh well. The beginning of many changes.

Again, I hope everyone is doing well!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

August I bought maternity pants around the same time as you! They're so comfy and grow with you. Glad you're feeling better, insomnia sucks for sure but hey just consider it practice for when baby gets here :laugh2:. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Monday morning. Hope everyone has an amazing week and had a fabulous weekend.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I had a long weekend on vacation with family, so that was fun! So hot, though! It sounds like nobody really escaped the heat anywhere. 

August, I'm glad the fatigue has finally gone away, but now the insomnia! I hope that goes away for you, too, so you can enjoy the 2nd trimester before the 3rd arrives! Maternity pants are way more comfy, by the way! I've been wearing them for weeks now. :haha: I definitely prefer the side panel ones I bought at Old Navy to the full panel ones, at least for now. They actually have a button and belt loops! I feel like the full panel ones are always falling down and they're a pain to get on or pull up every time I stand up. The full panel ones from Pink Blush are better than the ones from Old Navy, though.

Mrs. MB - Full term, yay!! So ready for some new babies to be here! The nursery is adorable. Sorry about the divorce that's likely coming in the future for your family. That's always stressful. I hope they can either work it out or everything goes smoothly with as little fuss and stress as possible.

FLA - That apartment! So excited for you! Man, I would love to have access to a pool this summer. My in-laws talked about getting an above ground pool this year, but considering it's almost August my hopes aren't too high for that yet. Maybe next year...

Onerth - Good luck with the timing this month! I hope you've caught! Do you have a date in mind to start testing already?

AFM: I'm officially 12 weeks!! Woo!! :happydance: Sadly I think my boobs are continuing to grow. I had a bit of extra room in my new bras when I bought them and I completely fill them out now. I keep getting random pains in my boobs, so I'm guessing they're just still working on the ducts. I hope I'm wrong, but I'm guessing I'll need a new set of bras before I have the baby, and then probably a new set after for nursing! Boo! Not much else is new, though, other than my expanding waistline. :haha:

I know I've missed some people, so I'm sorry! Looking forward to some new babies very soon and some updates on babies we already have. I hope all of our preggo mamas are doing well and keeping cool. Thinking of you all.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenora- July 31~


----------



## AugustAngel15

So..... pregnancy dreams. WOW!!!! I had this crazy dream last night that my sister in-law and I went into labor at the same time. She can't even have any more babies. lol. Anywho, I had the baby out in like 3 hours and she took forever! Best part...... apparently in my messed up brain, you can cuddle kittens after having a baby! They have little itty bitty kitties waiting to be snuggled. Lol! This has probably been the most interesting one of my dreams so far. And every time I dream about my baby....IT'S a GIRL!!!! lol.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Just the vividness of the dreams is crazy!


----------



## lenorajoy

LOL That is one awesome dream August!! I think right after I've given birth I would probably rather hold my baby over kittens, but a hospital that provides kittens to cuddle after you give birth sound pretty awesome! I love kittens. <3

I've had some vivid dreams during pregnancy, but I can't remember any of them and for sure none of them were as awesome as that one! :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

preggo dreams are crazy


----------



## AugustAngel15

Indeed I would much rather snuggle my baby but I love kitties! LOL!!!!! I woke up and was like :saywhat:! I literally laughed to myself for like 10 minutes while getting ready for work. I bet my furbabies thought I was losing my mind!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I felt really REALLY excited this cycle until this morning. I just woke up thinking " this didnt work". :cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

Hang in there, Onerth. It's especially tough if you don't have anything to distract you and help pass the time, but I hope the week goes quickly for you!


----------



## frangi33

Today is a day when just eating the WHOLE tub of ben and jerrys seems a lot damn easier than hauling myself downstairs to put the uneaten half back in the freezer.


----------



## AugustAngel15

HAHAHAHAHA Frangi!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol frangi no shame in finishing it.. half for you half for baby right?

:hugs: stay positive onerth


----------



## Aayla

I think my hubby would die if he got kitties to snuggle at the same time as our baby. He would be so torn :haha: 

AFM: counting down. I have started my provera and will take it for 7 days (assuming my anti-depressants help to counteract the emotional side effects of the provera) and af should be 3 days after that. So around Aug 4/5. The IUI should happen around Aug 23/24 give or take a day depending on when cd 1 is. I will be waiting out the 14 days as they give me blood work and 14dpiui should be the day before my sister's bday and a week before my mom's bday.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX Aayla


----------



## FLArmyWife

stepping away for a little bit... got a lot of shiz going on right now (see my journal for full understanding).

Have a fab rest of the week and weekend ladies.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: FLA. Emotionally that's really tough and I feel for you. I can imagine I wouldn't feel any differently. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## frangi33

Thinking of you flarmy I hope everything is resolved for you. 

Woo hoo aayla I hope everything works out. 

Afm no sign of baby yet

How is everyone else? We've all been very quiet recently!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, FX and :dust:!!!

Frangi, hoping that little one comes soon! And enjoy the ice cream as much as you want! :haha:

I hope Pink and Ashley and babies are doing okay! Everyone has been so quiet.

:hugs: all around.


----------



## lenorajoy

So... Surprise! I have two cats now!

A friend of ours had a young cat - I'm guessing about 6 months? - dropped off at their house by someone yesterday and was looking for a home for her. DH saw her post on FB and messaged her about it.

The funny thing is that he's allergic to cats! Not severely, but if he touches a cat and then touches his face he's usually all stuffy-nosed and itchy-eyed. I've always had and loved cats so he says he wanted to get a cat for me, but he's secretly been wanting a cat for a while now. He loves them despite his allergies! Last week before bed he was just randomly telling me about cat breeds that are more hypo-allergenic. :haha: He cracks me up.

So he was off work early yesterday for a doctor appointment and afterward went to the pet store to get the things we needed - litter box, food, bowls, scratching post, toys, etc. - and got a text from our friend saying the cat had disappeared from their yard, but she still had two kittens from a litter her cat had at the beginning of May that she was trying to find homes for. She had no idea her cat was even pregnant until she went into labor, so that was a surprise! On the way over to her house to take either the abandoned cat or one of the kittens, DH said we could just take both... :rofl: Sure enough, that's what we ended up doing! They're both very sweet and quiet so far and they're starting to get along and play together. I already had the name Prim in mind for the abandoned cat, so of course when we found out the kitten's name was Rue we had to go with it. I love the Hunger Games series... 

Prim has dark calico-colored fur. Mostly a dark black-ish color with bits of other lighter colors throughout. She's our shadow. She follows us everywhere, slept on our bed the whole night, and never stops purring. If she's awake, she's purring and following you around. Or trying to climb on you. She's fully litter box trained, she knew exactly what the scratching post was for, and she knows what I mean when I tell her no if she tries to get into my food and backs off, so her previous owners definitely did some training with her. Maybe they just couldn't afford her?

Rue is a black and white kitty. So far she's pretty quiet, but I think she's just more timid at first and we'll get a chance to find out what she's really like once she's started to feel more at home with us. She slept in our bedroom somewhere all night, but no idea where. :haha: But when we left the bedroom this morning she came out from wherever she was, so we know she was in there.

When I went to sleep last night, Prim was curled up in front of my belly (I'm a side sleeper) and Rue was curled up behind my knees, so they had me pinned in. :haha: I just hope I didn't throw Rue off the bed behind me while I was sleeping, though I don't doubt it. She was pretty close to the edge of the bed.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Enjoy the new kitty's! I would love one, I've always had a cat, but my DH is very allergic :( 
Can't believe ur 12wks already!


----------



## Aayla

congrats on the kitties! We have 4 cats. My hubby is a huge cat lover. They are definitely our fur babies.


----------



## lenorajoy

Wow, 4 cats! The most I've ever had at once is 2, but cats are generally so low-maintenance you probably hardly even notice a difference other than more litter and food. :haha:

Corn, I know! It seemed like I was never going to be 12 weeks, but the last couple of weeks have been so busy they flew by! And how is your little corn already over 3 months?! I bet he's getting big now, isn't he?


----------



## AugustAngel15

OHHHH KITTIES!!!!!!! See, maybe my dream was telling you something lol! I love that you named them after the Hunger Games. LOL. I have a munchkin cat. There are 3 sub breeds of the munchkins. Attie Lou is the tallest of the three. She is the size of a 6 month old normal cat. Well, until I got her fixed. Now she has the stumpy little legs but looks like a basketball with a head. LOL. She is my everything!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy, thinking of you and hoping things work out.

Holy cow Lenora, you are just a few days away from 2nd tri! How in the heck did that happen?! I am sorry I haven't been able to get to the post office to mail the doppler. Probably next week sometime. I am such a hermit with working from home and having both kids all day, I send SO out to do everything :laugh2:. It'll be soon though! Congrats on the new kitty! My male cat didn't handle a new baby coming into the house very well, he started peeing and pooping everywhere but the litterbox. Frustrating to say the least.

Frangi I am soooo excited for you, I will be stalking this thread every day looking for a birth announcement! :winkwink: 

:hugs: to all.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Basketball with a head! She sounds adorable, and I love the name Attie Lou. So cute! My grandma had a fat cat. She was a pretty large cat to begin with, so I can only imagine what she must have weighed. You could see her belly swaying back and forth when she walked. :haha: She was a nice cat, though. She always liked to lay on my coat when we were over. It was always nice and warm when I put it on to leave.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks! And no big deal on the doppler. I've heard most of them aren't usually very easy to find a heartbeat with at home until about 20 weeks or something? So no hurry! I'll be happy to see it whenever it shows up. :) Thank you again for offering it to me!

I hope we don't have any trouble with the kitties when baby comes. They're so new to us now that it doesn't seem like they'd feel like their space is being invaded by a baby, but by then we'll have had them for 6 months, so it's hard to say!

I hope all of our ladies (and babies) are doing well!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

We have 2 cats- Jay and Tippy Toes. (4 dogs too!!!). <3 

Happy almost 2tri Len!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, sorry I've been gone so long.. things here have been CRAZY hectic. Baby E is doing great! We are still waiting to see the immunologist who can't see her until November but if she continues to do so well I'm thinking we will hold off. 
I saw some posts about kitties.. funny because she just got 2 tiny kittens :dohh: I have no idea what we were thinking but they are cute cute cute!!!
Also I think I'm in an UNINTENTIONAL tww :saywhat: :dohh: yes I know.. I'm sweating bullets.. it wouldn't be the end of the world I know but it's a scary thought. I started having pains that I couldn't tell if they were ovulation pains or period pains. Then dh and I dtd and after I had extreme ewcm for days and the pain got worse and then stopped suddenly so I'm pretty sure I ovulated ... I'm such a dweeb. I wanted to wait to start my bc pills until I started my first pp period and I am always so good at knowing what my body is doing and my cervix was unfavorable at the time of dtd so I really thought it was af coming. So who knows. I'll just have to be more careful from now on until I start my pills.

How are y'all doing? Any new babies?

Hopeful how are y'all and ttc?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi I hope you are resting and eating ice cream before baby comes :) 
Ms MB and you will be in competition to see who's first!

Pink so happy baby E is doing well, I was really concerned. Hopefully things are getting a bit easier for you! Any new pictures of her?

Funny you guys and your cats! Here's a funny pic if a fat fat cat. I use to take care if a older man and he had 4 cats. This one was always sitting like a person on the couch.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mateos 3months pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AugustAngel15

This is my Attie Lou. She is fatter now than in this pic. But this pic shows how little her legs are.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0318.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oh my gosh corn! What a chunk! So cute!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

cute kitties!

AWWW at Mateo!!

this is our oldest cat- Jay. I dont have a pic of Tippy. He likes to hide a lot.
 



Attached Files:







100_3956.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## frangi33

Aww all these kitties! We have a cross ragdoll boy called Lucifer and he's an absolute jerk lol. I tell everyone we called him lucifer coz of the cat from cinderella but its a lie the cat is just neurotic but funnily so (at times). 

Look at matteo he's adorable! 

Pink I'm so glad baby e is doing much better. How you described what she was going through just sounded heart breaking so its amazing to hear shes doing better. How are you coping with 2 little ones these days is there mich much of a routine yet? Sorry youre sweating bullets, have you shared your thoughts with your oh? 

August how are you getting on with the maternity wear now, did you get more bras? Ive gone up from a 34 inch to a 38 inch this pregnancy i guess coz my lungs have expanded?? Its wierd. But as I've been leaking since v early on I've had to wear a bra and pads day and night and its really started to wear me down especially in this hot weather i wanna be free and easy sat in front of the fan lol!

Ive eased off the icecream after obliterating a whole tub, i felt so bad. My bump has now stretched so far out that really angry red stretch marks are pouring out from my non existant belly button, i find myself thinking if only he had been born 2 days ago I would have gotten away almost mark free. 

I Cant get my ahead around going into labour though, I know whats coming and cant say I'm looking forward to it. I know that kind of anxiety doesnt help me go naturally but I cant help myself, I never feel upto it and everytime I get a twinge I find myself panicking thinking no not now not now!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi this's last days drag on forever! Did you have natural birth the first time? I had natural this last time after being induced and it was intense. Had a epidural the two times before, each labor was different but fast each time. Hoping it goes smoothly for you!

Pink I forgot to comment on the tww! I would be in total panic, but that's just me and my personal situation. I saw one of the girls on another board is pregnant again, seven weeks, and she has a four month old. I know if you are exclusively breast feeding the chances are very low. I'll be on pins and needles with you ;) tmi we have only dtd once since Mateos been born! We are bed sharing so.....haha he's good birth control.

I love munchkin kitty! They r adorable!! I had a horrible jerk of a cat that lived forever! And the ones I loved always got ran over or died somehow.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Frangi- I'm doing good with the new bras. They are pretty comfortable. I only where them at work or in public. These girls need to free range. Lol. First thing I do after work, once I get in my truck, bra is off. LOL. No shame in eating a tub of ice cream. Maybe you need to put some jalapenos in with it so you can get that baby out. I can't get my mind around being pregnant. I had only been pregnant the one time and lost it at 7 weeks. I'm scared. I have a hard time believing I'm 11 weeks, can't imagine being 40. 

Corn- Munchkins are the best! I want to get the "rug hugger" munchkin later down the road. DH hates cats. But I usually get my way. lol.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Pink I am SO HAPPY to hear that E is doing well. I have been thinking about her a lot! Here's an article that might ease your mind during the TWW: https://kellymom.com/ages/older-infant/fertility/. I had to look it up too since I haven't had my first pp period yet and was wondering what the chances are of getting pregnant while bf'ing (I'm not on any bc either.)

Frangi, it was the labor thoughts and the "unknown" that drove me crazy in the end as well! It felt like it was all I thought about as my dd crept closer. I'm glad I ended up going into labor on my own and hope you do too! With it being my 2nd it was definitely different knowing what to expect, and you do kind of dread it :laugh2:.

Corn that cat pic is hilarious! I've never had a cat sit like that. He looks like he is pondering something pretty deep. Mateo is so handsome and sweet <3

Love the other kitty pics as well


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you ladies :) I wouldn't be wondering if it weren't for me not breastfeeding. I've been exclusively pumping for 5 weeks now. But the last 3 weeks I've only been pumping ever 8 hours so 3 times a day. I get about 36 ounces a day!! And I don't pump at night


----------



## Aayla

Pink: glad E is doing well.

Speaking of our fur babies. These are my four. 

1) is Isis she is 8 years old (black and white on the red pillow)
2) is Loki (orange tabby), 6 years old and yep he likes to sit weird like that. lol
3) is Sudz (black and white), he is 4 years old
4) our baby girl, Meiliki (pronounced mil-eek-ee), also 4 years old and Sudz's sister.
 



Attached Files:







Isis.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0









Loki 1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0









Sudz.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 0









Mel.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lenorajoy

I wrote a post yesterday but apparently forgot to hit post! It was something like this:

Corn, Mateo is such a little chunk now!! So cute! <3

Pink, good luck with the unintentional tww! Yikes! And I am SO SO glad baby E is doing better! Are you still doing the coconut oil on her face? It must be the time to get kitties! :haha: They are super cute. I love dogs, too, and we plan to get one sometime after baby gets here, but I love how low maintenance cats are. 

Loving all the kitty pics! <3

I took a couple of pics of mine last night! I'll have to jump on my phone and upload them today. We discovered last night that Rue has fleas! Poor little thing! So we gave her a bath in Dawn dish soap (thanks to a tip DH saw online) and those little suckers died right away! She had so many fleas on her! :( After the bathing and rinsing was over, DH spent some time plucking the stupid things from her poor face. They were crawling all over her face! It made me so sad. He picked at least 15 of them off her face and put them in soapy water. After all of it was over and I let her go, she was super affectionate toward both of us and was even purring. I was so glad she wasn't mad at us after all that. We started washing all of our blankets. Thankfully most of our house has hardwood floors and our couches are leather, so there aren't too many places fleas would really like to be. We'll be doing some serious cleaning just in case, though.


----------



## pinkpassion

I think af is here :yipee: started spotting this morning!!!! Started my bc this am. I will be getting my tubes tied next year!! I'd love to have another but I never want to go through the pain of a c-section again or deal with complications... so I'm blessed with my two beautiful girls!!!

Ps here's a pic of our two kitties, marble (calico) and mouse (siamese) both rescued!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1469802419668.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora so sorry you had to deal with all the fleas. My two had them on them when we brought them home too. You should take them in for some flea medication. Advantage multi is good! Treat both. And even if they are inside only you should continue treating them once a month as fleas can actually come in on you. And they lay eggs that can not be killed.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for the advice pink! I was going to call around to get pricing today. Any suggestions? Should I go to a pet store that does grooming or go to the vet? How much does that kind of thing cost? 

Your kitties are so cute I could die!! <3<3<3 And the names are so cute. Is it a feisty mouse? Pitch Perfect 2 reference in case it's lost on everyone. :haha: Calico and Siamese are two of my favorite breeds!

Yay for AF! (Definitely not used to saying that!) I'm sure that's a relief to you. The pain must have been just some pre-AF cramping. I can completely understand that you wouldn't want to go through all of that again. When things go badly it can be so traumatizing. You have two beautiful daughters!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Aayla I love the black n white kitty's!

Pink omg! Those kittens are beautiful! I would keep them too! I love calico :) soooo cute!
Do you still have that puppy?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I took a couple of pics of mine last night! I'll have to jump on my phone and upload them today. We discovered last night that Rue has fleas! Poor little thing! So we gave her a bath in Dawn dish soap (thanks to a tip DH saw online) and those little suckers died right away! She had so many fleas on her! :( After the bathing and rinsing was over, DH spent some time plucking the stupid things from her poor face. They were crawling all over her face! It made me so sad. He picked at least 15 of them off her face and put them in soapy water. After all of it was over and I let her go, she was super affectionate toward both of us and was even purring. I was so glad she wasn't mad at us after all that. We started washing all of our blankets. Thankfully most of our house has hardwood floors and our couches are leather, so there aren't too many places fleas would really like to be. We'll be doing some serious cleaning just in case, though.

Dawn does work and you can buy Capstar at Petsmart to kill the adult fleas, then a flea drop to help the eggs, babies. You need to clean, clean, clean! They dont care of your floors are hardwood or if your couch is leather, theyll still hide in there. Blankets, pillows, toys, cat towers, etc need cleaned.


----------



## pinkpassion

Capstar is great but only lasts 24 hours. I recommend advantage. I actually use comfortis which is a flea pill for dogs that lasts a month (I use it off label for my cats). I'd be very careful of Hartz and adams and the like. I've seen those products kill cats!! I use comfortis because I don't like applying topicals around my girls! I've worked as a veterinary technician in an emergency setting so this is what I'm comfortable with. But do what you are comfortable with :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

pinkpassion said:


> Capstar is great but only lasts 24 hours. I recommend advantage. I actually use comfortis which is a flea pill for dogs that lasts a month (I use it off label for my cats). I'd be very careful of Hartz and adams and the like. I've seen those products kill cats!! I use comfortis because I don't like applying topicals around my girls! I've worked as a veterinary technician in an emergency setting so this is what I'm comfortable with. But do what you are comfortable with :)

Those require a prescription, Capstar doesnt, thats why i suggested it. I know it doesnt last, thats why i said the topical with it. ;) I just assumed she wanted something right now and quick for the moment, not a long term solution, which im sure she will get after the initial part. ( that was my thought anyway)


----------



## frangi33

I found a flea in our bed after getting bitten a couple of weekends ago, then the next morning i found one in our bathroom sink. That was it the whole of bedroom got pulled apart and sprayed. The wierd thing is the cat isnt often in our room and gets a prescribed flea treatment on the dot every month but we still got fleas. 

I think it may well have been the silly hot weather but I'm glad its over as I wouldnt want to be spraying and turning the house upside down after lo was born. 

Its so cute that so many of you have kitties, we need a kitty lovers page now!

Glad to hear your no longer worried pink x


----------



## Disneymom1129

Frangi anything yet? No contractions or anything?

Pink glad to hear that AF has arrived!

Here's my cat Flynn. He's kinda like a sour patch kid... first he's sour then he's sweet ;)
 



Attached Files:







flynn.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM drama...

Spoiler
Gonna keep this short. As some of you know, my SO won $5,000 off a scratcher last month. I've recently checked his bank account to find that he's been spending literally hundreds of dollars on them since then. I told him he needs to stop or else me and the girls will leave, as gambling tears families apart. I told him this last week and he tries to justify buying them... that is isn't that big of deal. Except for the fact that he buys the $20 ones and buys 4-5 at a time. Well he didn't buy any for a few days and he acted like it was such a huge accomplishment. I check his bank yesterday and lo and behold... another $100 or so spent. I packed the girls up and went to my parents and we spent the night there. I am back home today though since my work computer is here. He refuses to get help (those 800 numbers for gambling problems is a good step...) as he thinks he doesn't need it. I don't know what to do, as he doesn't seem to be taking my threats seriously. He's become addicted and I don't know what do do with him... :nope:


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for all the great advice ladies! I called a vet near my house and they recommended something that starts with an E (I think?), which is a generic it sounds like for Frontline, so it can be used on kittens from 8 weeks. I'll be picking that up on my way home from work today. The Dawn bath last night seemed to do a great job for immediate action, so I was pretty happy with that! We've already started the cleaning tornado! Unfortunately we're only home (and awake) for such a short time to keep the washer going, so that's had a bit of a slow start. Thankfully it's Friday and we have a weekend coming! Our old vacuum died, so we had to buy a new one today to use on all of the floors and upholstery and things. I have yet to see any fleas or flea poop anywhere in the house yet, but the kitten has only been there since Wednesday night, so we caught it fairly quickly. I know how fast those stupid things move, though, so we are doing everything we can to get rid of them for sure! Fleas suck... :(

Disney, I'm so sorry for the drama you've had! I hope he comes to see what he's doing and seeks help. Do you happen to know anyone that's been down that road that could talk to him? It really depends on your SO and how he would take something like that, but it could help. Such a slippery slope and it's so hard to see the problem unless you're seeing it from the outside. Sorry, hun. :hugs:
ETA: Also, your kitty is really pretty! I love tabbies and that coloring is great.


----------



## pinkpassion

Disney yikes. I'm so sorry. I have no idea what to even say. I definitely know how awful any addiction can be but especially when it comes to spending needed money or bad behavior. I hope he sees that you are serious and comes around.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora glad you found a solution. 
A lot of fleas have become resistant to the flea medications out there so it may take something a little different if you don't see an improvement!!!

Love all the kitty pics!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM drama...
> 
> Spoiler
> Gonna keep this short. As some of you know, my SO won $5,000 off a scratcher last month. I've recently checked his bank account to find that he's been spending literally hundreds of dollars on them since then. I told him he needs to stop or else me and the girls will leave, as gambling tears families apart. I told him this last week and he tries to justify buying them... that is isn't that big of deal. Except for the fact that he buys the $20 ones and buys 4-5 at a time. Well he didn't buy any for a few days and he acted like it was such a huge accomplishment. I check his bank yesterday and lo and behold... another $100 or so spent. I packed the girls up and went to my parents and we spent the night there. I am back home today though since my work computer is here. He refuses to get help (those 800 numbers for gambling problems is a good step...) as he thinks he doesn't need it. I don't know what to do, as he doesn't seem to be taking my threats seriously. He's become addicted and I don't know what do do with him... :nope:


My Dh wasnt addicted to gambling but he was addicted to something else and my advice is: If youre going to pack up and leave, then do it and stick to it. Going back and forth doesnt solve the issue. ( i know you said you had to go back). Get YOURSELF help, you need it the same as he does. This effects you too! Its NOT just about the money, Its an addiction like anything else- drugs, alcohol, porn, sex, etc. 

Ill gladly chat PM about my DH to bounce ideas off of if you need/want. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Disney I'm sorry :hugs: I hope he can get some help and stop gambling. I don't knit what the answer is, it's so hard.


----------



## lenorajoy

Nevermind, pics keep showing up sideways. I'll try again later!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Hugs disney. You're right to stand your ground x


----------



## pinkpassion

Frangi happy almost due date!!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Disney: While I don't have experience with gambling addiction, I am a recovering drug addict (clean 9 years). You need to be firm. You can't force someone to get help and sometimes it takes a shake up to wake someone up. Hopefully he will see he has a problem and get help and you can remain together. But you can't be wishy washy. You can't say you are going to leave and then don't or come back if he hasn't changed. He will then know you aren't serious and won't ever change. 

Big big hugs to you and I hope you have a great support system to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Aayla

Frangi!!! I can't believe little one is almost here!! any contractions or anything to say he/she is ready to come? I can't remember, do you know what the sex is?


----------



## frangi33

Hey nope nothing here and I'm absolutely huge! 

Its a boy, we hope! I've had some pressure in my lower back tonight which I hate and makes me panic, the idea of back labour is hell for me. 

Hoping something happens soon, were ready now but I just dont wanna give birth :(


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok ladies.. my uh-oh is in HIGH gear
I seriously thought af had showed yesterday because I had pinkish red globby cm (think ewcm but bloody (sorry tmi)) in the morning only one time ... nothing the rest of yesterday and nothing today, no spotting nothing... and I just checked my cervix and it's high soft open... :dohh: and I'm having an internal freak out because I'm feeling weird hot stretching in my uterus and the only time I've ever felt that is in the tww before a bfp, it's how I always know I'm pregnant before a bfp............. I know the rational part of me is saying it could be a million things but part of me is kind of worried. Dh would crap a brick.. no a whole freaking brick house... if he knew it was a possibility. Even though I reminded him before dtd every time we bd'd.. only time will tell.. I would very happily welcome a new baby I just don't want to do the pregnancy and c-section thing again lol.. anyway.. y'all can tell me to quit worrying and just relax and af is probably just being shy. (Ps I've only ever gotten pregnant right away one time (E's pregnancy) so I'm really not too worried yet (or I'm trying to convince myself I'm not)... ugh. This will be a long wait until af does show up.. also should I continue my bc pills??


----------



## Aayla

if af is due have you thought of taking a test to be sure? Since you haven't been taking the bcp long I would stop it until you find out for sure.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy Sunday everyone! It has been a minute since I updated. My computer at home crashed and DH hasn't had time to look into it. Updating from phone absolutely sucks!

Disney - I'm sorry you're going through gambling issues with your OH. Unfortunately with addicts winning just fuels their fire. If he's serious about getting treatment I would ask him to move money into an account where you can restrict his access. You and the girls can't suffer because he wants to throw away money. Stand your ground, he needs to realize what's more important in his life.

Ayla - I'm sorry to hear you struggled with drug addiction but so happy to hear that you have been free of the beast for 9 years. Amazing accomplishment and if you were able to do that - you can do anything!

FLArmy - I'm so sorry to hear about issues with DH. I'm glad he's starting therapy. Would you do couple's counseling?

Frangi - Happy due date!!!! 

Lenora - I'm glad you're settling into pregnancy well :) bump pics yet? When is your next scan?

August - Yay for more energy. Same questions, bump pics and when is your next scan?

AFM: closing in on 39 weeks and no sign of baby. She's gotten quieter in the last few days and since she was measuring ahead at the last appointment I'll go ahead and assume she's running out of room. I should get a pelvic exam Wednesday to see what's going on. I haven't gained weight in the last two weeks and the last two days I've had diarrhea... But not so much as a Braxton Hicks... DH is off work next week to stay with me and wait for labor. He is positive she's coming next week. I'm positive I'll be pregnant forever....


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - take a test love, I'm sure your DH would shit a house but he knew the risks :) when I thought I was preggo on the pill the doctor said mine were safe to take during first tri...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFN today. Aug is a break, a much needed break.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear onerth :( but maybe a break will do you good. I found it easier to conceive when we weren't using opks and trying than when we were just NTNP.


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - so sorry about the BFN :( hoping that break will be good for you and hubby! We too conceived when we were NTNP.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry onerth!!! I am glad you are getting a much needed break!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

I will take a test in a week since I'm really not sure when af would be due as I don't know when I ovulated and I haven't had a first pp period. Going off the last time we dtd I'll wait until Friday or next Monday to test! I'm actually having af type pains now but I've had those off and on for a few weeks. I don't have any tests in the house either!! :/


----------



## pinkpassion

Mrs mb you are getting so close!!!! I can't wait for baby news!! I'm glad your dh is taking off with you next week!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Frango- happy due date (yesterday) hope your LO comes soon

Mrs MB omgness I can't believe how close you are. time has flown

onerth- i'm sorry.


----------



## frangi33

Onerth so sorry. &#128559;

Did anyone see on fb, amber is back in hospital. I really hope she gets sorted soon x 

Pink I hope you get an answer one way or another soon so you can put your mind at ease

FLArmy how you doing hun? 

Mrsmb any signs of baby v making an early arrival? Nothing here, I've got a mw app tomorrow but i doubt they will do a sweep or check just yet so I'm in limbo. Ive been packing up some boxes for the house move and find that after just one box I'm exhausted and have to go lie down for a bit


----------



## AugustAngel15

Frangi and Mrs MB- OOOOH I'm so excited for babies!!!!!!!!!!! I hope all goes well for the both of you! You have been in my thoughts all weekend.

Onearth- :hug: BFN

Pink- Oh boy! For once, here's to hoping for AF!

Mrs. MB- My next appointment is Aug. 10. I don't think I will be having a full scan. I do go to an OB that has a handheld ultrasound so I do get to see my nugget at every appointment! I love that! I don't get pictures to bring home but at least I get to see baby! As far as a bump pic, I'm a bit on the plump side so any "bump" at this point is just fat. LOL!!!!! I can feel my baby oven though! 

FLA- I hope everything is going better for you! Thinking about you!

Disney- Stay strong! 

Lenora- EEEEEK! Fleas!!!!!! I have a staff who has fleas at her home. However, she cannot get them under control. Based on pictures I've seen in her house, she's a bit of a hoarder. I'm so paranoid that she is going to bring the fleas here to work. When she's not working, we do sprinkle flea powder into the carpets to try and prevent it. How are you feeling? When is your next scan?

I hope everyone else is doing great! 

AFM- I spent the weekend at my parent's house. My sister and her two kids came. We had a wonderful weekend and booooooooy did I eat a TON of corn on the cob! It just tasted so dang good!!!! When we went to pick up the dogs from my in law's last night, my FIL was like trying to rub my belly. GAH!!!! Don't touch me. I do love my in laws, I really do. But my FIL drives me absolutely insane! Every time I see him, he asks, are you bleeding, are you cramping, ect. I get he has genuine worry due to me having a miscarriage but I do not need to give you a day by day update on my vaginal status! Good golly! He calls my DH every day to ask him these questions!!!!!!! :dohh: Anywho, I am feeling good!


----------



## pinkpassion

What's wrong with amber??? :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

pinkpassion said:


> What's wrong with amber??? :(

I dont know, i was just thinking, shes been quiet. :shrug: 
-----------

BFN on Digi this AM.


----------



## FLArmyWife

from her fb 

"I'm still anemic and have no iron stores left so they are taking blood today to see if I can get a transfusion then tomorrow I'm off to a bigger hospital to have my platelets collected for testing. Never ends xx"


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> from her fb
> 
> "I'm still anemic and have no iron stores left so they are taking blood today to see if I can get a transfusion then tomorrow I'm off to a bigger hospital to have my platelets collected for testing. Never ends xx"

I hope it all goes well...goodness


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm super late to the cat-posting party at this point, but I finally had a chance to get the pics on my computer to upload.

The dark calico with the green eyes is Prim and the black and white one is Rue. <3
 



Attached Files:







Prim.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7









Rue.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB and Frangi, it's almost baby time!!! :happydance:

Ohh Amber... I hope everything's okay. Thanks for sharing about her post on FB! I'm not friends with her on there, so I wouldn't have known.

Pink! Eeek! Try to relax because it could be nothing. I say this, but I would be trying my best not to freak out as well! It's so hard to say what your body could be doing right now considering it hasn't gotten back to its normal cycle post-partum. Hoping your DH doesn't literally crap a brick house because that sounds painful!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Sorry about the BFN. :( Enjoy your break from the stress of the OPKs and timing and everything. Fx everything goes well NTNP and you won't have to worry about TTC again next month!

Lilmiss - How are you feeling?

Frangi - I'll be refreshing the page frequently!! Can't wait to see a labor post!

FLA - Thinking of you.


----------



## lenorajoy

AFM: Second trimester!! :happydance: (Unless, like some areas, you consider week 14 the beginning of the second trimester. Apparently that's a thing.) As of yesterday, I'm finally feeling pregnant! Things are definitely feeling full in my abdomen. I got some belly butter this weekend, so I'll be starting to use that to hopefully keep the stretch marks to a minimum through the pregnancy. I had to stop wearing a belt to help keep my pants up because it was too uncomfortable while sitting. My pants aren't falling down any worse than they were with the belt, so I'm pretty excited about that! I HATE it when I have to yank my pants up every time I stand. :trouble:

I've been taking weekly "bump" pics just to see how much I change. I'll be taking another today, so I'll try to remember to post one on here. 

August, I'm with you on the "it's mostly fat" thing. :rofl: I've got plenty of that, just as I did before pregnancy, but now it's all being pushed up so I look way more pregnant than I would if I'd been skinny. Oh well, it is what it is. On the plus side, I'm pregnant now and don't have to try to hide it anymore. Not that I could if I wanted to. :haha: I don't seem to own anything that hides it.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, one more post. Then I'm pretty sure I'm done.

Muffin, 5stars, and busy - I've been missing you and thinking of you. I hope all is well with you in your busy lives. <3


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora your kitties are beautiful!!! Prim actually looks like a tortoiseshell instead of calico from that angle! They are both adorable!!! Happy second tri!!! <3


----------



## frangi33

Ah happy second tri lenora, lovely to see the kitties x

Will update as soon as anything happens, if I can lol. Going out for dinner with my mum and sister tonight but feeling tired already!


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks pink! I've been told by some that she's calico and by others that she's tortoiseshell. :haha: She does have some white on her chest and belly, and the lighter color you can see on her back is a tan color. So I guess technically the color combination is calico, but with a mostly tortoiseshell pattern? So confusing!

Prim has occasionally been acting differently since we treated her with the flea drops. When she's in play mode, she has a tendency to get mean and outright attack Rue like she's really trying to hurt her. And she doesn't let up for a long time and gets worse the longer she does it. I caught her trying to attack Rue when she was trying to use the litter box. I have a spray bottle filled with water around the house just for training purposes. They're both pretty quick to catch on to things and I haven't needed it much. I only use it when they really aren't getting the message that they need to stop what they're doing.

But I've had to use it twice now on Prim because she would NOT settle down and was just being mean. The two kitties are starting to make progress toward getting along. Yesterday they actually were right next to each other several times without either of them hissing! That was exciting. It's only been 3 days since we used the drops on them, so I'm hoping maybe her behavior is still due to those? We hadn't once seen her act like that before the drops, so I'm not sure what to expect going forward. Has anyone else experienced this with their kitties?


----------



## Aayla

Amber: Not sure if you are reading this but you are in my thoughts and I hope all turns out well

frangi: I can't believe baby isn't here!! Hopefully stuff starts happening soon!!

MB: You are so close as well! that would be so cool if you and Frangi had them on the same day! 

Lenora: Happy 2nd trimester!! I haven't ever noticed behavior changes when I have given my cats flea drops but it's been awhile since they had to be treated. But I do have one male that loves to pick on my oldest female. They have been together the longest and sometimes they are great but he tends to bully her sometimes and just doesn't let up. Normally i don't get involved with their hierarchy issues but sometimes I have had to get him to stop. 

AFM: last day of provera and I have to say the anti-depressants really helped counteract the emotional effects of the provera. Haven't felt angry or anything this whole time. So now I just wait for af to show up. She should be here in about 3 days.


----------



## pinkpassion

How long have you had them lenora? I'll give you my opinion of what could be. Either they are getting comfortable in your environment and her personality or dominance is starting to show (most likely) and honestly her coloring almost guarantees she's going to be a bit feisty :haha:!! Next, are they spayed? Cats are what's known as long day breeders. It's the reason you see and influx of kittens in the spring as the days start to get longer. So often times younger cats come into heat before they normally would just to catch the long days. It's also why catteries will keep their females in lit rooms during the winter to "induce" a heat cycle. I'd recommend spaying them to see if it helps! I'd say the drops wouldn't be causing it! I hope they start to settle soon!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for the input pink! We've only had them since Wednesday last week, so it could be her personality just starting to show now that she's getting comfortable. If this is normal behavior for her, it could explain why she was dropped off on our friend's porch. Poor kitty.

Neither one has been spayed yet. (We're assuming here. Prim could have been, but I don't imagine her previous owners would have gotten her fixed and then promptly dumped her.) Rue isn't old enough, but we plan to get them both in ASAP. I wondered if Prim could be in heat. She was SUPER affectionate at first, which I've read is a good sign that a cat is in heat. She's well old enough to be as I'd guess she's 5-6 months old? I guess we just wait and see if it continues and if anything changes after spaying. Hopefully she'll settle down. A spirited cat is one thing, but I don't want one that attacks animals and humans with no warning. That would not be a good thing with a baby on the way.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey lovelies! Just checking in. 

Pink I'm hoping AF shows soon, what a crazy ride you're on. 

MB & Frangi bring on the babies!!! 

Happy 2nd tri lenora :) 

Afm nothing much really. I've tracking my cycles but not temping at all. I'm a bit paranoid because my cycles are only 21 days but I'm trying not to think too much about it. Paxton's doing great, he'll be 6 months on the 13!! Where does the time go?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lenora - I'm hanging in there, thank you for asking. Almost baby time. I had my midwife appointment today (we still don't know if I'm 36w5d or 37w5d but I'm some where around there lol) and she told me to make an appointment for next week "if I needed it". She sounded like she doesn't think I will without actually saying it because of all the pelvic pains and BH I've been having but we'll see. Personally I hope she stays in there a little longer. Happy second trimester to you btw! Boy your pregnancy is flying by! Love your kitties also!

Mrs. MB - Your baby sounds like she's being super stubborn! Maybe look into some self inducing methods. I'm sure you could find plenty of them on BnB. Good luck, hun!

Frangi - Good luck to you as well! Getting so close now!

Pink - Definitely test! I became pregnant by accident with my DS while on BC only 3/4 months after giving birth to my DD. I was just so busy at the time that I wasn't taking it at the same exact time everyday and boy was I surprised to see that BFP! Hopefully AF will show for you soon.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry for not checking in like usual. So excited to see we have a couple babies due to make their appearance any day now :happydance:

Pink, now I'm going to be on pins and needles until you test!

Amber, thinking of you and hope you're ok! 

OnErth, so sorry about the bfn :(

Hopeful, aww happy almost 6 months Pax! Does he have his helmet yet? 

Aayla hope af shows up soon! 

FLArmy hope you're well :hugs:

All my other ladies :flower: :dust: :hugs:

AFM- Thank you for all of the support about my SO. We've done a lot of talking, and I'm not someone who puts up with this kind of BS lightly. Long story short after a lot of threatening he's sworn off scratchers for good, or so he says. I'm watching him like a hawk. Me and the girls are still at my parents though. Even if I wanted to go back now we can't, because he is putting new floors in. These projects always end up being a disaster... He pulled up all the old flooring right down to the concrete slab and come to find out the old tile he pulled up was asbestos tile! :dohh: So now there's no way I'm taking the girls up until he's got that house as clean as a whistle.


----------



## Aayla

Disney: I'm glad to hear that he has listened to you and you two are working things out. It could be a rough road but if you give him support (but be firm at the same time) you can get through it and have your marriage survive. I wish you all the best in this.


----------



## frangi33

Disney I hope everything gets sorted soon and you can go back to being a happy family unit. The time apart I'm sure will be great to keep the pressure on your oh to fight his problem, thinking of you loads, are you comfortable at your mums is there enough space for you and the girls?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Good to hear Disney!

Lenora, I went from being so tired and sick to forgetting that I'm pregnant. I don't feel pregnant anymore. Well until DH tries to touch my fun bags. And happy second tri! Time is flying!!!!

Lilmiss- I didn't realize you were so close too!!!!! BABIES!!!!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!

How are you doing Frangi and Mrs MB?


----------



## lenorajoy

Ohhh I can't wait! In a short time there will be babies everywhere!! :yipee:
Do any of our mamas have any new pics of their babies to hold us over until then? :haha::flower:

August, I definitely know what you mean. I didn't really feel pregnant until Sunday. Just extra tired. But right about that 13 week mark. Bam! I can feel something is different. I'm so excited to actually start to feel the baby moving!

Disney, I'm glad you've at least had a good talk and gotten him to agree to quit the gambling. Hopefully he'll stick to it and you won't have too much trouble going forward. Addictions are so tough to overcome. :hugs:

I hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## AugustAngel15

My OCD is killing me Lenora! LOL! Your tickers! The top says 179 days to go, the bottom says 188. But both say 13w1d! Only I would notice this!!!! LOL

But mmmmmmmmm ice cream and donut holes!!!!!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Disney- no helmet yet. After a battle with insurance we were told we have to wait until after his 6m appointment (August 16) to resubmit. I have been furious over it. It's all because the dr at his 2m appointment never mentioned it in his notes!! They're all idiots.
I'm glad you had a chat and he's laying off the scratchers. Hopefully he can stick to it. Eekk I also hope he gets the kitchen safe & situated soon.

Lenora you know I have pictures!! Poor Pax always has a camera in his face lol 

August mmmmm donut holes.... lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Not sure why the last ones sideways lol :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AugustAngel15

OOOOOOOOOOOH He's SOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Happy second tri! Enjoy the best part of pregnancy :) 

August - OCD sucks but your comment made me LOL!!! My ticket irritates the crap out of me because at night time it jumps a day ahead, thought I was the only one :)

Frangi - Still nothing? I hear you on exhaustion. I'm good for maaaaaybe half a day. I have to nap after lunch and that's the end of my productivity.

Disney - I'm glad you had a talk with OH. Anything can be worked through but he has to be 100% in. Watch and take it slow.... The flooring project sounds like it's going to be a pain in the ass but I'm glad you and the girls are not breathing that crap!

Hopeful - 21 day cycles are short but you're having them so that's a good thing! You can go have your hormone panel done just for your peace of mind?

Pink - Any more symptoms? How are the girls doing?

AFM: Just heartburn, swelling and exhaustion... I can't eat a lot of spicy foods because I have heartburn from hell. We are not doing any BD because of my stupid cervix... I have been on the birthing ball tons but that doesn't seem to be doing the job... She's still in my ribs. Doctor tomorrow. I know they won't do anything. I didn't even schedule the 40 week appointment because I was so sure she would be here. Guess I'll need to do that tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - you posted while I was typing!!! OMG, he's so adorable! I can't blame you for having a camera in his face all the time :) come on baby V!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

What a cute squish!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. MB I've never had a hormone panel. I'm not even sure I know what it is lol 
Sounds like you have it rough right now, hopefully you'll have a sweet baby in your arms in no time! 

Thanks ladies, we sure love him <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hopeful - they can measure your estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, prolactin, etc. My girlfriend didn't have her period after giving birth for the longest time even though she wasn't breastfeeding, hormone panel showed she had high prolactin...


----------



## lenorajoy

August - I know!! That's been driving me crazy! The measurements are also off for the top one. I'm wondering what kind of measurements and days it's going to give me later on in pregnancy! :rofl: Our babies sound delicious right now!

Hopeful - He's SO cute!!! He looks like such a happy baby! I'm sorry about the whole insurance/doctors/stupid thing! Ugh! But at least his 6 month appointment isn't far away now. I'm sure you can hardly believe he's nearly 6 months old already!

Mrs. MB - Your little girl needs to hurry it up and get ready! We all want to see her little face! (But probably not as much as you do.)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Seriously! Guess I made it too comfortable for her :) really tried to be good all pregnancy and this is what I get :) although I can't really bitch, she's been good to me for the majority of the pregnancy... She's 39 weeks though, even by most conservator standards she's ready to be born!


----------



## frangi33

Had my midwife app today and had a sweep. She said my cervix was high but effaced and favourable, only 1cm though:( I have another sweep booked saturday and then tuesday. Feeling v sore now


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh frangi I hope little guy makes his appearance soon. Even though you're only 1cm things can change very quickly! I understand when you say you want your baby, but at the same time don't want to give birth :haha:. Just remember that he will be worth it in the end. Thinking of you!

Mrs MB happy 39 weeks! I can't even believe it... little V will be here before we know it. I can't wait to see her beautiful little face!

Not meaning to leave anyone out. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for everyones advice with what I am going through <3 :hugs: :flower:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Thinking of you Frangi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i have a baby shower this weekend ( im sure it will involve me crying at some point in the corner) but i got all excited to find a Moby wrap she wanted to come home and find someone else bought her one. I cant return mine... Now im torn: give her a 2nd one or sell/give away mine? I only paid $3.99 vs $54.99 brand new. 

Im a bit surprised someone bought her the $300 rocking chair she wanted. Ummm, it better be made of freaking GOLD. Geez.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - I read up on sweeps yesterday. Sounds like I'm just behind you on one of those! I'm sorry you're sore now. Come on baby boy, time to get in gear!


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - I had to splurge on the glider... Mine was $400 plus ottoman.... It reclines and you can pretty much sleep in it with the baby...


----------



## frangi33

Thanks ladies, no signs of anything overnight except an uncomfortable night sleep from a sore pelvis. I'm gona try the breast pump today once I've got a few work bits out of the way. 

Mrs mb, onerth its amazing how expensive the nursing chairs are and they really hold their value. I got a crappy one that was originally 130 second hand for about 80 but its now been loaned out and come back so its going to have been used 3 times and still glides as smooth as anything. 

I am tempted by the idea of one that lies back though, that sounds dreamy mrs mb i think if I had one of those id be sleeping in it now! 

I hope the baby shower goes well onerth and you dont find it too difficult.


----------



## lenorajoy

Frangi - Sorry you're sore! Hopefully that sweep will do its job, though. Fx!

Onerth - I'd say go ahead and give her a second! That is an absolute steal!! I can't imagine I would mind having a spare if it were me. Or if you'd prefer to find something else for her instead you could hang onto it for a while. 

Man, a $300 chair is a HUGE gift for a baby shower! That would be such a blessing. I haven't decided yet what I want to do regarding a chair for nursing, but I'm hoping I can find one used. They're so expensive, but so worth it I'm sure. I don't have any chairs with arms, so that would be uncomfortable.

Does anyone have any recommendations for pregnancy pillows? Or can anyone recommend I DON'T get a certain kind? There are so many!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Frangi - Sorry you're sore! Hopefully that sweep will do its job, though. Fx!
> 
> Onerth - I'd say go ahead and give her a second! That is an absolute steal!! I can't imagine I would mind having a spare if it were me. Or if you'd prefer to find something else for her instead you could hang onto it for a while.
> 
> Man, a $300 chair is a HUGE gift for a baby shower! That would be such a blessing. I haven't decided yet what I want to do regarding a chair for nursing, but I'm hoping I can find one used. They're so expensive, but so worth it I'm sure. I don't have any chairs with arms, so that would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for pregnancy pillows? Or can anyone recommend I DON'T get a certain kind? There are so many!

I have one of those super long twisty shape ones. I LOVE it!!! Its machine washable too. I got it used though and its my first and only one. 

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CIbXmJCcpc4CFQ-saQod780FJw
-----------
IMO $300 for a chair is stupid. Youre not going to use it every time or long term and it ends up holding the laundry and everything else. 

She also asks for other very expensive things and no clothes? Not even onesies and they invited children... the whole thing is weird. 

Which makes sense for her, she is a very ritzy person, where my BFF and I would be fine with a yardsale find!


----------



## frangi33

Right its operation evict baby ladies! 

Ive started rlt I've got some clary sage oil, I've had a go with the breast pump and I'm going to spend the evening on the ball. Ive also had pizza for tea which usually gives me a clear out, sorry tmi. Any other tips?


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Frangi - Sorry you're sore! Hopefully that sweep will do its job, though. Fx!
> 
> Onerth - I'd say go ahead and give her a second! That is an absolute steal!! I can't imagine I would mind having a spare if it were me. Or if you'd prefer to find something else for her instead you could hang onto it for a while.
> 
> Man, a $300 chair is a HUGE gift for a baby shower! That would be such a blessing. I haven't decided yet what I want to do regarding a chair for nursing, but I'm hoping I can find one used. They're so expensive, but so worth it I'm sure. I don't have any chairs with arms, so that would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for pregnancy pillows? Or can anyone recommend I DON'T get a certain kind? There are so many!
> 
> IMO $300 for a chair is stupid. Youre not going to use it every time or long term and it ends up holding the laundry and everything else.
> 
> She also asks for other very expensive things and no clothes? Not even onesies and they invited children... the whole thing is weird.
> 
> Which makes sense for her, she is a very ritzy person, where my BFF and I would be fine with a yardsale find!Click to expand...

To each their own, I guess. I didn't register for clothes because people will always buy clothes for a baby shower whether you're registered for them or not :p. I'm all about consignment as well, but not everyone is. 



frangi33 said:


> Right its operation evict baby ladies!
> 
> Ive started rlt I've got some clary sage oil, I've had a go with the breast pump and I'm going to spend the evening on the ball. Ive also had pizza for tea which usually gives me a clear out, sorry tmi. Any other tips?

Well you know me, I'll always suggest chocolate "labor" cake! I had it 8 hours before I went into labor! Here's one, although I didn't use sour cream or pudding mix. I just made it as chocolatey as I could! https://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/labor-and-childbirth/labor-cake-chocolate-cake-to-induce-labor.


----------



## Aayla

Ooh frangi. Hope whatever you do gets the baby to come. My friend took castor oil. It tastes nasty. It makes you crampy and I think does the same job as your pizza. :haha: but she went into labor not long after


----------



## Mrs. MB

So I'm 1cm dilated and my cervix is thinning but that means she can come tomorrow or I can be at 1 for a long time... Next Tuesday they'll do a sweep and schedule an induction date if she's not here...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I see the dr tomorrow to talk about reproductive stuff... :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - Good luck tomorrow! I hope it's a good and and productive meeting. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## frangi33

Ah good luck onerth I hope the meeting is positive and you get a good plan of action. 

Mrs mb your same as me then, altho ive no idea how long ive been at 1cm, could have been the whole pregnancy. Did you get a sweep when they examined you as well or just next tuesday? 

Last night i tried almost everything except a spicy curry and altho I got plenty of tightenings it wasnt timeable or consistent. Tonight were doing the spicy curry, if this baby hasnt got the message that i want him out yet then hes either oblivious or just ignoring me lol x

Flarmy hows things going with the apartment? Is it the 21st your moving out, do you get your keys to the new place the same day? 

Pink hows baby E doing? 

Hope all you ladies are well and keeping busy and positive x


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi33 said:


> Last night i tried almost everything except a spicy curry and altho I got plenty of tightenings it wasnt timeable or consistent. Tonight were doing the spicy curry, if this baby hasnt got the message that i want him out yet then hes either oblivious or just ignoring me lol x
> 
> Flarmy hows things going with the apartment? Is it the 21st your moving out, do you get your keys to the new place the same day?

I was doing every 'line dance' possible. Cha cha slide, cupid shuffle, cotton eye joe, etc. Also did a lot of walking but really not sure if any of it made a difference.


We hand in the keys to our current place on the 21st and the morning of the 22nd get keys to our new place. Things finally got all taken care and *knock on wood* I think we're finally all set. The 20th we load the truck, the 21st we clean and turn in keys, and the 22nd we get keys and unload the truck. So may not be able to read those days Though cable and internet are provided by the apartment so It SHOULD be ready to go the moment we move in but who knows.

Sorry ladies I've been reading. There's just a lot going on here and just trying to push my way through it all.


----------



## frangi33

Thinking of you flarmy x


----------



## AugustAngel15

Frangi and MB- You're soooo close!!!!!! 

Lilmis- How are you doing?

Onearth- Good luck at your appt.

Fla- Yay for apartment! How awesome that they supply the cable and internet. That is practically unheard of here in Wisconsin.

AFM- Last night DH and I went to the Machine Shed for dinner. I don't know if ya'll have ever heard of or been to one of these but amazing down home cooking! I ordered myself country fried steak, which is like my most favorite thing in the world. MMMMMM! Unfortunately, baby is changing my taste buds and after two bites, I decided I didn't like it anymore. So I just sat there drinking my water as my DH vacuumed up his all you can eat ribs. The manager came over and asked me if everything was ok. I explained I'm pregnant and things just don't taste as good as they use to. There was not anything wrong with what they had given me. He asked if I wanted something else. I declined. He came back 5 minutes later with a bowl of ice cream. He said "pregnant ladies eat ice cream, right?" Oh my goodness! I about burst into tears. I did eat the ice cream. They took half off my order on the bill and did not charge me for ice cream. I left a $20 tip. $10 for the waitress and $10 for the "amazing ice cream man". You cannot find hospitality like that up here. When we got into the truck, I burst into tears! DH was laughing as I went on this long drawn out speech about how nice that man was. LOL!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Glad the apartment is moving along Flarmy! Cable and Internet....yes please!

Mrs.MB any day now! Can't believe it! 

Frangi you must be soooo ready for baby to come, can't imagine going over due. Hopefully soon! Is your daughter excited?

Lilmiss ur next :) all these babies!

August that was so sweet he gave you ice cream <3 how touching! It feels so good when people go out of there way to be kind.


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Good luck with your appointment!

Frangi - MMM curry sounds so good right now... Hopefully it gets things moving and we'll have another update from you very soon!

August - That's an awesome story! :haha: I love that you were crying afterward. Yay pregnancy hormones! Gotta love a good country fried steak. Well, apparently baby doesn't. I've never heard of Machine Shed, but I sometimes get country fried steak at Cracker Barrel. Mmmm... Out of nowhere last Friday while I was working on some inventory stuff at work I suddenly really wanted to go to Cracker Barrel. I wasn't even thinking about food, but I wanted it. I still haven't had it, but now I really want some chicken tikka masala and naan. I mean, I'm still looking forward to my leftover meatloaf (DH makes the best!) and homemade mashed potatoes and gravy for lunch today (I think I might literally always be hungry these days), but I would love to go get some Indian food.

FLA - I'm excited for you to move to your new place. How awesome that cable and internet should be ready for you when you move in! That's always such a pain. Not as much of a pain as the unpacking part, but still. You're going through some tough stuff right now, so I'm sure that's putting a big damper on things for you. :hugs: Keep your chin up!


----------



## AugustAngel15

The Machine Shed is similar to Cracker Barrell. I do feel The Machine Shed is a little better though. I was so disappointed about the country fried steak. I don't like spaghetti anymore either! GRRRRR!!!! I'm living off of mashed potatoes and gravy, corn on the cob, and jolly ranchers. Lol.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - I have the Snoogle. I loved it when I first got it but it replaces your pillow. I'm ready to go back to regular pillow... Having said that - it has been a life saver. I can't sleep without it as proven by our trip to Tahoe when I forgot it.

August - The food aversions damn near drove me to tears on their own! For months all I wanted was pasta. I couldn't eat any kind of meat until 7 months... 

FLArmy - Thinking of you sweetie. It has been a rough road. I really hope that that new place is doing to bring some much needed positive change.

Frangi - Sounds like you have a plan! I'm thinking of picking up some raspberry leaf tea today and it will be pizza for dinner! They didn't do a sweep yesterday, next Tuesday. I was hoping internal exam would get the mucus plug going or something but nope. Still not a single contraction either.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I've been looking at getting the snoogle. I hear a lot of good things about that one. What is this pillow thing while pregnant? Lol. I went from one pillow to 5! Also, it has been meat that is my main aversion. Usually I am a meat eating machine.


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs MB - Thanks for the suggestion! I've noticed that all of them seem to replace the pillow and I'm wondering if I'll like that... I noticed Snoogle (I think) makes a smaller one that isn't so large that it replaces your pillow, so I've considered trying that. I'm just so torn. I love the memory foam pillow that came with our mattress, so I'm hesitant to get something that won't allow me to use it. I'll have to do some thinking on that.

I think I'm just kind of generally apathetic about food lately. I had some ribs this past weekend from my favorite rib BBQ place and they were just blah... It made me kinda sad. The fried green beans were still amazing, though! Sometimes random things pop into my head and I just want to eat them so badly, usually things I don't have access to at the time of course. But generally I can't think of a single thing I want to eat except fried chicken. :haha: We have a place here called Raising Cane's that I just can't get enough of. There isn't really much of anything decent near my work, so if I can't think of a single thing to pack for lunch I'm in a tough spot. I always want things that are too far away to be worth driving to for lunch, like Chick-fil-A.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB and frangi- sending lots and lots of positive labor vibes your way. So excited for you both :hugs:

FLArmy :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

I'll try to check in when I can to watch for labor posts!!! :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a great weekend ladies

hope we have a some babies join us by weekends end.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

dr was uneventful. 

Im not going to the shower. 
I have my little nanny boy today. <3 then hubby and I have Respite tonight!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hoping to hear of baby news soon!! 

I still haven't tested.. I need to go get some $.88 tests at Walmart. I just haven't yet! I will soon!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Pink, take the first opportunity you have to get some tests!! I'm sure finding the opportunity is being made much more difficult by keeping it from DH until you know what's going on. Totally understand that! How is little E doing?


----------



## Mrs. MB

DH woke up today and asked, "what are we doing today? Labor perhaps?" I cracked up but alas... Still no sign of baby. I know a lot of people are telling me not to go for induction but I'm keeping my options open if she's not here by Tuesday.

August and Lenora - I can't complain about snoogle. I think that my body is just tired of the sleep positions. When I wake up to pee I turn the pillow to the other side so I can turn. I have the one sided one. 

Pink - Waiting for that test whenever you get around to the store :)

Disney - I might need to make that cake or something.... Que annoying wait music...

OnErth - I'm sorry the doc was uneventful. It's the first step though, right? Enjoy the respite night.

FLArmy - I hope that you and DH are doing better and can enjoy the weekend. 

Frangi - Any movement? You're having another sweep tomorrow, right?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yeah I definitely want to keep it from dh :haha: no sense in stressing him for nothing. I'm going to go to Walmart after the girls wake.from their naps. So in a few hours!! I'll buy a few and hold on to them for when I feel the need to test!!!
E is doing great!! She's growing up so fast!!! She's always so smiley!! I just love her!!!! <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I had an induction. I wouldnt recommend it or not recommend it. The option was to wait and my anxiety got the best of me. They started the Pit at 7amish and she was born 9:33pm. I did get 1/2 the normal dose though so if youre getting a normal dose, then it may go faster! I went in 3cm and 50% too. :flower::flower:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB I had all three induced in one way or another. The pitocin does make it more intense as far as contractions go, but other than that I didn't have a negative experience. Every labor is different though so it's impossible to predict. As long as you and baby arnt in danger then induction might not be nessasary :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hoping to see a baby or two "pop" in this weekend :D. Have a good one ladies.


----------



## frangi33

He's here ladies! That curry sure worked.

Went into labour at about 2:30am yesterday and he was born less than 3 hrs later at 5:22am. 

In a state of shock, I had him 35 mins after walking into the hospital and they let me go at lunch time the same day. 

I never expected to go into labour without being induced again and I certainly didnt expect contractions to start 3 mins apart like they did. 

Delivered him stood up and was pushing when I got into the delivery suite, took 11 mins to push.

Will post a bit more later, hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## FLArmyWife

frangi33 said:


> He's here ladies! That curry sure worked.
> 
> Went into labour at about 2:30am yesterday and he was born less than 3 hrs later at 5:22am.
> 
> In a state of shock, I had him 35 mins after walking into the hospital and they let me go at lunch time the same day.
> 
> I never expected to go into labour without being induced again and I certainly didnt expect contractions to start 3 mins apart like they did.
> 
> Delivered him stood up and was pushing when I got into the delivery suite, took 11 mins to push.
> 
> Will post a bit more later, hope everyone is having a good weekend x

:happydance: Congrats! :baby:

So glad it was a quick labor.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Frangi!!! :wohoo:








.....................................................................................

Edited to keep in line with community standards.

_'As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken by members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.'_

~busytulip


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations Frangi :) <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Congrats! I was hoping that lack of news from you yesterday meant baby was coming!!! Yay Frangi! So excited for the little man! Pics? Name?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aayla

yay Frangi!! congrats. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## lenorajoy

AHHH YAY!!! Frangi I'm so happy for you!! Enjoy your time with the new baby. Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

:) <3 Congrats Fragi!!! :happydance: So happy everything went smoothly! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow awesome fast birth, congrats frangi!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yay Frangi! Congrats on your bundle!

MB and lilmiss- how are you doing?


----------



## AugustAngel15

We finally did our public announcement. The bride and groom deer was our cake topper for our wedding. We both love hunting so I felt this was a great way to tell.
 



Attached Files:







20160805_220251.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - love your announcement!!! It's official now, you're having a baby :)

Still no closer to a baby here... Guess I'll be scheduling that induction date on Tuesday. I was very nauseated and generally crappy yesterday but that wasn't a sign of anything.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats frangi!! Yay for quick labors! Can't wait to see pics and stats :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB hope you go into labor before your induction date. With my first, I went into labor the same night I was to be induced (one week late.) Lots of walking, spicy food, and of course sex never hurts either. Lots of labor :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Fyren

Currently 9-10 days late going into 11 days late.
Not tested yet and won't until tomorrow morning if AF isn't there.
Here are my symptoms as of 1 to 10 Days of being late:

1 Day - Nothing out of the usual.
2 Day - Itchy nipples, sore when pressed, tender side-boobs, creamy/lotiony cm.
3 Day - Creamy lotiony cm but not a lot.
4 Day - Creamy lotiony cm but not a lot, minor cramps here and there, soreness of breasts increased, tender side-boobs increased.
5 Day - Creamy lotiony cm but not a lot, soreness of breasts the same as Day 4, tender side-boobs the same as Day 4, increased saliva.
6 Day - Same as Day 5 except veins are more blue around the nipple and areola has gotten a little darker gradually.
7 Day - Nausea but not bad, twinges near belly button, stings near both ovaries for less than a second, increased saliva, temperature increased.
8 Day - Same as Day 7.
9 Day - Minor headache, nausea but not bad, increased temperature, increased saliva, when little pressure is put on breasts it's sore.
10 Day - Same as Day 9. Minor backache, minor headache, stings near belly button for less than a second on the left side then itchy on the right side, AF cramps when I have a bowel movement (suppose everyone gets that), full after 2 bites of food, temperature increased, saliva amount decreased.

Those are all of my symptoms that I can remember as of yet.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Good luck Fy!!

-----
16dpo today ( BFN this AM, which i already have known for awhile) and waiting on AF. Even though we arent doing anything next cycle, in a way im excited about it.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Good luck Fyren!


----------



## FLArmyWife

good luck fry


cute announcement august

hope all our ladies had a fab weekend


----------



## frangi33

Hey august I loved your announcement. 

Good luck fry

We've called our little man reuben alexander, he weighed 3650g which is the exact same as my dd, I think its about 8lb 1oz? 

He's very different to dd he has a high pitched cry and he didnt want to feed on the first day. He's now got the hang of the latch and I'm surgically attached to him lol!

Unfortunately weve had a little scare. My bf came to visit yest eve with her 14 month lo. I helped bath him with my dd and played with him for a bit, he's such a cutie. He threw up when he was sat near me with reuben and we noticed he had a heat rash. Turns out it was chicken pox &#128553; and weve exposed our baby. 

Now I'm feeling like a terrible mother to expose my newborn like this. 

Other than that I cant believe how quickly I'm healing and feel on top form other than tiredness from lack of sleep. My recovery with dd after blood loss episiotomy and a lobg labour was so slow and painful this feels like I went to the gym lol x


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx and labor :dust: to our ladies just waiting on baby to arrive!!

August, I saw that post on FB! So cute! And I'm glad you're able to share it with the world now. You're almost to the second trimester! :happydance:

Good luck Fyren.

I hope all of our ladies are doing well and had an awesome weekend.

AFM: I had a nosebleed last night! First one since kindgarten when I'm guessing I at least fractured my nose on my friend's head and bled all over the place. TMI, but I bloodied a few tissues before I decided to blow my nose and had a clot about 3-4 inches long in the tissue! The bleeding stopped after that. I know it's common to have nose bleeds during pregnancy, but it was so strange for me! Has anyone else had them in pregnancy?

Oh, and a kitty update that makes me happy! Our kitties are officially getting along just fine. It's been more than a week since they've hissed or growled at each other apart from rough play, and it's been several days since we've had to break up a fight! Their fights always start with rough play that just goes a bit too far. They're never very loud, so I haven't been too worried, but I'm glad they're figuring things out and each go their separate ways to play with toys when it gets too rough.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww, glad you're recovering well Frangi! Love the name, and don't feel bad. There's no way you could have known if his symptoms were just starting to show. Nobody ever wants their baby to experience chicken pox because it downright sucks, but at least now he can't scratch if he does happen to come down with it. A small silver lining. Fx he won't have any symptoms and has gotten by without it! I can imagine the worry this must cause you, especially with him being so very young. It'll be okay. :hugs:


----------



## Pato

GM ladies just a quick po in to say hello to you all....and a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Frangi...good job. Hoe you and baby boy are doing well


----------



## AugustAngel15

Frangi- When do we get pictures of your bundle of joy?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm impatient!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Frangi :( I hope he doesn't get the chicken pox! I'm glad you are recovering so well that's amazing!

August cute and unique birth announcement :)


----------



## lenorajoy

Hi Pato!! Good to see you!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Fyren - good luck!

OnErth - so sorry about the BFN! No matter whether it's NTNP or TTC, stark white is always devastating.

Lenora - so happy to hear kitties are getting along! Everyone has a personality and it takes time :) our puppy takes a while to get used to new dogs at the park. I'm sorry about the nose bleed! I've never had one in my life. I did pop vessels once or twice and had a little bit of blood but that's about it.

Pato - hi honey! So good to hear from you. How are you?

FLArmy - how are you doing?

Frangi - love the name and the stats! Good job mama and you absolutely cracked me up with feeling like you went to the gym!!! I'm sorry he ended up exposed but like the other ladies said - no way you could have known. Please don't beat yourself up! Just tell the pediatrician. Also, can't believe how quickly they let you go home from the hospital!

AFM: I pretty much ate lava for dinner last night, lol. Followed up by chocolate cake and chocolate.... Early morning trip to the bathroom - 1, labor - 0, lol. Guess I'm getting that sweep tomorrow.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

LOVE his name and its common for the pox but of course you dont want a tiny baby to get them!

------
CD1, but im not upset or anything. Last 2 cycles ( WITH FE) have been 29d and 32d with O, so im over all happy. It will be interesting to see how an unmedicated cycle goes. 

Im not doing anything this cycle. :happydance:


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope you have a lovely stress-free cycle Onerth! Hopefully a little miracle will happen for you!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: I pretty much ate lava for dinner last night, lol. Followed up by chocolate cake and chocolate.... Early morning trip to the bathroom - 1, labor - 0, lol. Guess I'm getting that sweep tomorrow.

:rofl::rofl: Mrs. MB you crack me up! Too bad the lava and death by chocolate didn't do it for you last night. Hopefully a sweep will do the trick and your body will kick it into high gear!


----------



## AugustAngel15

MB- Lol! We took my SIL bowling for 5 hours and that got her to go into labor. Maybe you could try that. 

Onearth- Good Luck this cycle.

Lenora- I only get bloody noses in the winter when our air is -40. LOL! 

AFM- Just disappointed in the fact that the NFL hall of fame game was canceled yesterday. GO PACK GO!!!! Friday starts preseason!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Hopefully those bloody noses won't be worse for you this year being prego August!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Where is the GO PACK GO, Lenora?!?!?!?! Lol. Diehard Packer fan right here.


----------



## busytulip

Good luck MrsMB!

Sorry LO was exposed Frangi. Glad your recovery is going smoother this time.

Lenora I had bloody noses with a few of my pregnancies. Vit C can help strengthen the capillaries...and a humidifier to put some moisture in the air.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love the name, frangi. Yikes about the chicken pox scare. Hope nothing comes of it! 

Mrs MB gl with the sweep. Hope you have a female dr with nice small hands ;) :laugh2:. My OB is a larger guy with ogre hands so it was no fun. 

AFM- Still at my parents house as yet again our "weekend" project has turned into a "week long" project. The floors are in though! Now just trying to get everything back in order so we can go back. Hard when we both work.


----------



## lenorajoy

LOL Sorry August, I'm a Broncos fan! :haha: This year should be interesting!

Good to see you busy! I will definitely have to get the humidifier going early this year, just in case. My vitamins have lots of vitamin C in them, but it couldn't hurt (I don't think?) to drink some of those delicious vitamin C drinks on a more regular basis this year. They taste amazing, too!

Disney, projects are never easy, are they? I hope things are back to normal soon for you. And I hope SO is being good, too.


----------



## Aayla

Frangi: can't wait to see pics! I hope nothing comes of the chicken pox. 

MB: good luck on the sweep. Hope it does the trick. 

AFM: af is a no show despite the provera. Not sure what is going on. I get some mild cramps and such but nothing more. But it looks like we will be holding off on the IUI until October. We have to go to Vegas next month and that $400 could be our spending money. Yes, I would rather use it for IUI but I can't get out of Vegas. We still also need passports and such which cost a lot of money. I am so mad at my mom as I told her to wait to buy the tickets until after we heard from the doc. If we were moving on to a more expensive route then we weren't going to go to Vegas. But she got a deal 2 days prior to my appt and just booked everyone together. Sure enough we were moved on to iui. Now I have to pay her back $1200 and then come up with spending money. That $1200 is 3 IUI treatments.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh, Mrs. MB! First babies are so stubborn sometimes. Hopefully the sweep will help move things along.

Frangi - Sorry your LO was exposed to pox but congrats on a job well done! Can't wait to see pics!

As an update: at my midwife appointment today I found out I am 3-4 cm dilated and 60% effaced. Been having BH ever since my cervical check. Hopefully our rainbow will be here by the end of the week :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lilmisscaviar said:


> O
> 
> As an update: at my midwife appointment today I found out I am 3-4 cm dilated and 60% effaced. Been having BH ever since my cervical check. Hopefully our rainbow will be here by the end of the week :)

Go you! 

Aayla, im sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lilmiss that's great ! :) any day now!!!


----------



## Aayla

Woo hoo Lilmis. Hopefully any day now. I can't believe we are getting 3 babies in a short time. so exciting! 

Ok...so I talked to hubby and we have decided to do a timed intercourse cycle. We will skip the next cycle if this one doesn't take and then do IUI in October. now if only af will show up. I am giving her until the end of the week. Then I will likely just start the letrozole and use that as day 3.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ayla - ugh, I'm sorry stupid AF is being even uglier than she already is. I really hope the witch makes her appearance. I'm sorry your mom booked Vegas tickets before you were ready! I know the getaway is going to be nice but interrupting TTC sucks. Glad you have a plan for this month!!!

Disney - yay for getting ready to go home!!! How are you and DH?

LilMiss - so jealous and happy for you :)

AFM: No news... Took a long walk and had spicy pizza for dinner. It's weird but I feel like she is still up in my ribs, her butt is really pushing up... She might be confused about where the exit is, lol!!! I'll update in the doctor's appointment. I think I'm pretty much ready to be induced.


----------



## lenorajoy

Lilmiss - You're so close to baby time!! And I could go for some fried chicken right now... :rofl:

Aayla - Sorry AF is being so rude! She needs to get it together already! And sorry about the unexpected financial stress. I'm sure she means well, especially if she did get a good deal and saved you guys some money. Enjoy that trip as much as you can! Let's hope you won't need the IUI after all. Fx for you!

Corn - How are you and baby doing?

I hope all of our quiet ladies are enjoying life and vacations and family!


----------



## Aayla

And now that I did some calculating I want af to stay away until Sunday :haha: I am going away for 2 days with a friend up to a cabin at the end of the month. If af shows her face any time before Friday then I can't go as I will O that weekend. Oh the complicated life of ttc. But what will be will be.


----------



## busytulip

Anxious to hear the plan MrsMB!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Happy Due Date Mrs MB! Hope something happens for you soon. Take these last few days to rest and do any cleaning and meal prep that you may not have time for once little one gets here :)

Aayla sorry about the financial situation, but woohoo for Vegas! Hope everything works out in the long run. Hope AF shows up soon (or whenever you want her to!)

Lilmiss holy cow 3-4 cms! That's awesome, any day now! :happydance:

busy! Wow 15 weeks already?? When are you finding out gender?

FLArmy hope you're doing well :hugs:

AFM- We are back home now. Just waiting for SO's winnings to come in the mail so we can do the kitchen now, then we will be able to do the other half of the floors. SO is behaving himself for those wondering. I've been keeping an eye on his bank account and credit card (which I actually have at the moment.) He knew when I gave him the ultimatum of gambling or his family, and that I was already packed and up at my parents, that I was dead serious. So I don't think he will mess this up. But ya never know. DD1 starts 1st grade on Thursday and I am in complete denial! Back to school night is tomorrow evening. So if I am not able to pop on as much, this is why. But I will definitely be checking in as often as I can looking for new babies :D

Hope everyone else is well :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Mrs. MB

So I had the sweep, wasn't too bad. So far a little sore but didn't really stir up anything. Still at 1cm but cervix is all soft she said and the head is lower.

The plan is to go for NST Friday at 10am. If something is concerning they will induce then and there. Then Monday at 1:45pm Doctor appointment and 7pm induction. Doc is hopeful that we won't need any of the appointments but at least there's a plan.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

mrs, they wont let you go past and see if youll go naturally? 

disney, :hugs: dont be surprised if he is good for a bit and then slips. Hopefully he wont though! first grade! Thats exciting! 

Fl- :hugs::hugs:

aayla, hopefully she stays away!

----------
Af is acting normal this month, so thats nice.


----------



## Aayla

MrsMB: happy Due Date! Hopefully baby shows up soon.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Thank you ladies!!! Really excited to have gotten here :) can't wait to meet baby girl!!!

OnErth - they're pretty conservative when it comes to late term and deliver at 41 weeks.


----------



## busytulip

Hopefully something happens before then MrsMB, I'm not really a fan of inductions (professionally or personally).

We don't plan on finding out early Disney.


----------



## FLArmyWife

saw my gyno today for my annual and addressed a few other things

can't go into much detail now other than not sure I'll ever be on the TTC train again. 

have a good night ladies

Mrs MB happy due day date and hope baby comes soon


----------



## Aayla

Flarmy...I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mrs. MB

All day I had mild cramps and painless tightening. My water broke as I was on the couch watching TV. Contractions came out of nowhere came 4 minutes apart. At the hospital :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you are laboring well Mrs mb or that your baby is in your arms


----------



## Mrs. MB

She's here! Holy shit, I will update later but she's perfect. She was born at 1:55am weighing in at 7lbs! All perfect :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> She's here! Holy shit, I will update later but she's perfect. She was born at 1:55am weighing in at 7lbs! All perfect :)

:happydance::hugs: congrats! get some rest and enjoy that new bundle


----------



## Cornfieldland

:pink::yipee: holy moly that was fast :) Sounds like everything went great! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

My damn phone won't let me attach pictures!!!

My water broke, just broke and gushed out like a crazy waterfall. Next came contractions 4 minutes apart. We rushed to the hospital, were admitted and the doctor was planning to give me Pitocin between 1 and 2am if things didn't progress. I as told I'd get an epidural and slew for a while. They were hoping to see her born by 7am.

My contractions never settled into a pattern. They were coming one on top of the other. Then two and third before I had any break. Then a break. At the worst point I had five consecutive ones with no break. Most were around two minutes long. 

I was checked around 10:00pm and was 1cm, then at 11:00pm I was 3cm and asked for an epidural. The anesthesiologist was pulled into an emergency c-section. At 12:35am I was 7cm and all of a sudden there were people in the room and equipment and the doctor was getting paged "stat." I got some pain medication in my IV while waiting for epidural but it didn't even make a dent in th pain and wore off very quickly.

The anesthesiologist ran into my room but my contractions were less than a minute apart. I was told I would push "naturally" but the recovery would be easier if I got the meds. However, I couldn't hold still due to how close my contractions were and that was that. Baby V was born after 57 minutes of pushing. I seriously thought I was going to die but there she came - all pink and crying and perfect. 

She latched right away and her jaws are so strong she already tore up my nipple. She is now sleeping on my chest and I couldn't be more in love.

I have to say though - everything I was told about first time labor was the opposite of how it happened for me :) beware!


----------



## busytulip

Lovely birth story! Congrats MrsMB can't wait to see pics :wohoo:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CONGRATS Mrs!

FL:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Oh MB how wonderful. Congrats on your baby girl!!


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG I slept and now we have a new baby!!! :wohoo: Congrats Mrs. MB!! Can't wait to see pics! That is an incredible birth story, too! I can only hope for labor so fast for myself!


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney, I'm SO happy to hear you're back home and your SO is behaving. And a daughter starting 1st grade! It's amazing how quickly they grow, isn't it? I hope it's an easy transition for both of you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

As per the mission statement this will be my 1 an only downer post about my gyno visit yesterday


Spoiler
A strange clot I passed back in June, he says he thinks was a polyp but can't be definitive without sending it off for testing

My question if I'm a viable candidate to be an egg donor and surrogacy are both a no due to the bad point my endometriosis is which leads into


He says my endo is so bad he doesn't even recommend surgery to remove it. I essentially have 3 options: continue on bcp and just deal with the pain/discomfort, medically induce menopause, or have my ovaries removed. 

Which leads me to believe if those are the options I have, and my endo is at a point that it is bad enough to disqualify me as an egg donor and/ or a surrogate, idk if conceiving again without major medical intervention is possible and it will only get worse as time goes on. 


After digesting this some I've come to terms with it. I cannot and could not handle another child right now and so we will just wait and tackle any infertility that may come up down the road. I do plan on leaving a message for the DR to ask his opinion on my likelihood of another pregnancy if I wait. for now, I'm hurting but have come to accept it. Perhaps this means I'll turn to adoption, after all it was something I was passionate about as a teenager.


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA :hugs: I'm so sorry for this news. I hope after some investigation there might be some other options that open up to you. As you said, though, adoption could be an option in the future if you choose to go that route. Regardless, we're all here for you.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm sorry Flarmy that's a lot to think about and deal with. You have a big heart to want to be a surrogate, I'm sorry that's not an option. Hopefully if you choose to ttc down the road you will be able too. <3


----------



## lenorajoy

So pink... Have you made it to the store yet? Any updates??


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats Mrs MB!! Can't wait to see her! <3 You had a short labor for your first, which is awesome (although it probably didn't seem that way at the time :laugh2:)

FLArmy, sorry about the news at the dr. I can't imagine what you must be feeling. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora I still haven't taken a test :blush: I have one .88 test from Walmart but I just haven't been bothered to take it. I will eventually I suppose.. I haven't had any more pregnancy signs or symptoms. I've had a few more days of ovulation signs which I suppose has been the main reason I've not tested. 

Mrs I'm so happy for you. Beautiful birth story!! Can't wait to see a pic!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I missed where we cant post on a bad day? 

I see:
Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. 

but i dont think Fl, your post would bring us down. :hugs:


----------



## frangi33

Congrats mrs mb thats amazing news! 

Sorry I haven't posted a photo yet ladies I can't do it on my phone either and there never seems a quiet time to get tje computer running. I will do soon!

Were thinking about introducing a pacifier as my boobs are being used as them right now and its crazy. My milk is in and hes gained weight in the first week so he's not short on food!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

frangi33 said:


> Congrats mrs mb thats amazing news!
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted a photo yet ladies I can't do it on my phone either and there never seems a quiet time to get tje computer running. I will do soon!
> 
> Were thinking about introducing a pacifier as my boobs are being used as them right now and its crazy. My milk is in and hes gained weight in the first week so he's not short on food!

I personally would wait until your supply is established. Its going to change the 1st 6 weeks.


----------



## ccoastgal

Hey lovely ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a very long time!!! We don't have a computer right now and it's so hard to do it on a phone and I can't really refer back to anyone's post so I didn't think it was right posting an update on myself and not respond to any of you lovely ladies updates.

I just wanted to say congrats to Mrs. MB and Frangi on your new sweet babies! I hope my labor is as quick as yours Mrs. MB. I can't wait to see pictures! My due date is the 28th but I don't think I'll make it. I have been having contractions and pain in my ahem vagina and cervix. So hopefully at my appt tomorrow they will tell me my cervix is dilated. 

Flarmy I just wanted to say I'm sorry about what you found out at your appt. Hopefully the doctor will answer any questions you may have. Hugs to you!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs. MB congratulations on your new bundle!! :) 

Flarmy, I'm sorry to hear your news. I hope things work out for the best & you are able to have all the babies you want! I have an adopted Niece so I am very much pro adoption. I would definitely adopt kiddos but unfortunately, my hubby makes us ineligible because he's a felon :( sending love girl!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Congrats MB!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Aayla- Vegas will be some good relaxation time! I wanted to go in March. Channing Tatum is starring in his own Magic Mike show!!!! But I will be busy with a new baby.

Fla- Sorry about the bad news!

Ccoast- Holy moly! Another baby due soon!

Disney- Glad he is behaving! 

I hope everyone is doing well!

AFM- Yesterday, I thought for sure I felt baby but then I farted shortly after so I figured it was just gas. Today I felt a "flutter" low and in the center. I had my 12 week appointment today. My doctor has a handheld ultrasound so I get to see baby at every appointment. Baby was dancing around and doing flips. HR of 150. Where she found baby was exactly where I was feeling "flutters". I'm pretty darn sure it's baby!!!!! I'm also convinced baby is a girl. Every time I dream of baby, its a girl. I have a gut feeling. I've always wanted a boy. I'll take a girl though too. Ramzi method says its a girl. Chinese gender prediction says girl. Ring on thread says girl. HR old wives tale says girl. Oh and the dang RLP!!!! GAH!!!


----------



## Aayla

ooh Coast you are so close too. So many babies to be born so close together. I love it! 

August: :haha: love it. but really cool you are feeling some flutters now. and awesome you got to see the baby moving and flipping. Vegas will be great. i have been once before but 10 years ago. so much has changed. I have a great plan to make sure that hubby has a good time. he has had no desire to go but there are a few things that he wants to see and do so i am making sure those get done. all I want to do is go to the M&M store. 4 stories of M&M merchandise. It's my heaven. :haha: But we will be doing the Tournament of Kings the day we get in and then on Saturday night we will be going to the Heart attack Grill. The only 2 things hubby wants to do. 

AFM TTC: Still no af. The good news on that is that I can go away at the end of the month and not worry about timing. Bad news is that I really just want to get on with this. Still cramping and such like she is on her way. But nothing.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Here's one pic of my precious V. Phone is being an ass. 

She didn't look like Athena when she arrived so her official name is Zoe Valentine. 

She's cluster feeding now and I'm in special hell. She has an extremely tight latch that we are working on but in the mean time feelings are excruciating. She's a little beast - fed from 11:15pm to 12:25pm and back to it at 1:35am. 

Thank you for all the love ladies! Honestly, fast birth wasn't a bad thing but natural birth was not something I would recommend :) just a personal preference .

I'm sorry I have been post selfish. I read but haven't been responding. Lack of sleep is real!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AugustAngel15

She is absolutely precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - thank you :) I had a gut feeling mine was a girl and she is! I said "she" since way before we found out. I always wanted a boy until I got pregnant. Then I just wanted a healthy baby :) now I can't imagine another baby in her place...


----------



## FLArmyWife

beautiful mrs mb

ccoast fx your lil one is here safely soon

august it's so cool to feel baby move


thank you all for the support.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - I would have a serious discussion with the doctor regarding your future. Should you try and freeze some? Are eggs for donation under more stingent quality rules? In either case, I'm happy you have Sweets and I'm so sorry you're going through these issues!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB she is absolutely beautiful. <3<3 Congratulations, I am so happy for you! Sorry about her super strong latch and the pain it's causing you, though! I've actually never heard of that and it sounds painful, but hopefully while you're there at the hospital the pros can help you out. 

Love the name, by the way! It's funny how sometimes you have something in mind and when you see them it just doesn't fit. I'll be keeping that in mind. We better get a backup boy name in mind just in case we have a boy and the name we have picked out doesn't fit him. We've had a boy's name picked out from the beginning, but I think we have a list of probably 20 girls' names that we like. I have my heart set on one, though, so if we have a girl I will beg and plead with DH if necessary. :haha:

We aren't going to find out the gender ahead of time. We want it to be a surprise! My sister told me she thinks I'm having a girl, though. I haven't had any dreams of the baby being a boy or a girl, and I haven't really had any strong feelings of what it will be so far. I don't want to tell DH, but I'm starting to hope it will be a girl. He wants a boy first, but I'll be so happy either way.

August - I'm super jealous of your flutters!! I can't wait to feel baby moving around in there, but I haven't felt a thing yet. Not even anything that feels like gas! :haha: I'm so excited for you, though. That RLP is no joke, right?!

Hopeful - good to see you! How are you and baby doing?

Ccoast - We understand if you don't have a chance to comment on our posts. It's good to see one from you, though, even if you can't stay caught up and make personal replies to everyone! How are you feeling? Any action yet?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - I couldn't wait to find out! I respect and admire your decision to wait! It was really surreal, as soon as she was born we knew the name was just wrong. As far as latching - it's common for new mothers to have nipple irritation. I have one that's bleeding and one just sore. Scary to realize I'm this girl's only source of food


----------



## lenorajoy

That is something strange to think about, and a bit scary. Very cool, though, being the only source of food for your baby! It sounds like she's a bf champ! Just a bit rough on you, poor thing. Do you happen to already have any nipple shields or any creams or anything to help with your nipples? I'm sure many of the ladies here that have been through the cracked and bleeding nipples will have some good suggestions for you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I want to let you ladies know I will not be around from Friday evening until Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. I'll try to pop in on my phone but more likely than not I won't be able to.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Hope whatever you're doing is good. We'll miss you!

Lenora - oh yes, I'm using nipple cream!!!! I was very lucky to get the nurse that I got last night. Don't think I could've done it without her. She gave me a lot of info and advice before she left. And the lactation specialists don't let you use nipple shields while babies are establishing their latch. It's ok, my nipples are not used to being chomped on but they will be, lol. She's been more gentle, not at the latch, but through feedings :) fingers crossed she will realize nobody is taking her boobs away and she doesn't have to hold on for dear life!


----------



## FLArmyWife

mrs mb- dh is between semesters starting tomorrow. so he took off one day off working the zoo so we can join family at the beach until he has to go back to working wednesday morning. 

I wish my lactation lady had been the way yours was. They gave me a shield less than 24 hours after he was born even though he wasn't latching. Bfing for me was a nightmare from the start but I'm hoping if I have another that my new knowledge will help. Hope she eases up soon for you. (btw I almost typed up yesterday about how your athena was born 10 days before my athena's birthday then I read your thing about not naming her athena lol)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mrs MB she's so beautiful. I'm sorry breastfeeding has been painful. I hope little miss gets the hang of it soon. Those nb days are tough, both on baby & mama. 

Lenora I think it's awesome that you're keeping the gender a surprise. I won't be finding out with my next baby. Finding out is one of the regrets I have from my first pregnancy. 

Pax is 6 months on Saturday! I have no idea where the time has gone. He's such a happy boy & a really good baby. I'm so lucky that he's easygoing, clearly he gets that from his dad! lol. 
We're still ntnp and I'm somewhat surprised that we haven't gotten pregnant yet. My cycles are finally starting to become predictable so maybe soon. If not, I'm okay with it. I would like my kids close in age but I'm not in a huge rush either, when it happens it happens.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ah, that makes sense about the shields. I have so much to learn about breastfeeding, but I haven't really talked with anyone about the specifics of it. So I'll be taking advantage of those lactation specialists at the hospital! :rofl: at nobody taking her boobs away!! I'm glad you have had some great support!

FLA - That's awful that a LC would give you a shield without him latching first! I mean, unless someone tells us we can't possibly know, but they're supposed to be experts! You'd think they would know better. Then again, not all of them have the same training and there are a lot of things that used to be considered okay that aren't anymore, but not all of that is passed on to or accepted by all practices. I hope you get to have a second chance and have it all turn out very differently with labor, delivery, and breastfeeding. :hugs: Enjoy your time with family this weekend!

Hopeful - I think you're the first person I've ever heard say they regretted finding out the gender. There have been a few people that have thought it was really cool leaving it a surprise, but most can't imagine not knowing. Next time around for you, though! Hopefully that will be soon. ;)


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB she's a beauty! Sorry to hear about the breastfeeding woes, hopefully with the help of the LC you'll get things sorted. Those first few weeks are really, really hard but it's SO worth it!

Ccoast it's really nice to see you pop in. Totally get not being able to update fully from a phone.

Really neat that you're feeling flutters August, glad your little rainbow is doing well.

Aayla sorry AF is being mischievous. Glad you're finding the silver lining and hope you enjoy your time away.

Lenora it's nice to see another team yellow-er :D

FLarmy enjoy your much needed time away together!

hopeful wow! 6 months already!! Love your laid back NTNP appraoch and hope you're are blessed with another LO in perfect timing.

Pink :hugs:

Disney continued prayers! Glad you're back home and trying to work things out.

Frangi hope you're settling in alright.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would not use a shield or pacifier. They can make it hard on your supply and cause other issues. 

Nipple cream, YES! Also try a different hold. :) 

La Leche League is a FREE breastfeeding resource. They have monthly meetings and a leader will answer your call at 3am or even come to your house. :thumbup: ( which is better than if you have to fight for an LC. 

Leaders have to have BF for at least a year and gone through LLL training. So they arent some smucks who just read a book and say " do this".


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Here's one pic of my precious V. Phone is being an ass.
> 
> She didn't look like Athena when she arrived so her official name is Zoe Valentine.
> 
> She's cluster feeding now and I'm in special hell. She has an extremely tight latch that we are working on but in the mean time feelings are excruciating. She's a little beast - fed from 11:15pm to 12:25pm and back to it at 1:35am.
> 
> Thank you for all the love ladies! Honestly, fast birth wasn't a bad thing but natural birth was not something I would recommend :) just a personal preference .
> 
> I'm sorry I have been post selfish. I read but haven't been responding. Lack of sleep is real!

She's beautiful :cloud9:. Yes a natural labor is not something I generally recommend either :laugh2:. Yet both my babies were natural because they were in such a hurry like yours! I hope your poor nipples get some relief soon. Mine bled terrible :(. Lanolin cream helps. Soon enough you both will get the hang of it and it won't hurt anymore. These first few weeks it will seem like all she ever does is nurse and that's normal. Good job mama :flower:

FLArmy :hugs:

August that's most likely baby you're feeling! Isn't it amazing? Soon they'll be unmistakeable. 

AFM DD1 started school today. Crazy morning!


----------



## lenorajoy

Does anyone have any suggestions for swollen feet?

I have a desk job, but I'm usually pretty active outside of work (especially with a house to finish unpacking and cooking and cleaning and such) and I drink a lot of water throughout the day. I noticed they were a tiny bit swollen soon after I found out I was pregnant, so that has to be what's causing it, but I've noticed especially the past couple of weeks my feet are already pretty swollen. The tops are really puffy all the time now. I didn't think this would be an issue until 3rd trimester! My sister suggested lotioning and massaging my feet every night and put them up. I haven't been diligent with this, so perhaps it would help if I did do it every night, but does anyone here have any suggestions/things that have worked for them?


----------



## busytulip

Fresh lemon slices in your water, loads of water, and compression socks!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

working on my physical self this cycle too. I weigh 170 and need to get off 30lbs. I joined a walking club today and walked 2mi!! :happydance:

Being healthier should help our TTC, i would think anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Aayla

MB she is gorgeous. Looking forward to more pics when you have the time. Sorry to hear about your nips. Hopefully things calm down soon but glad to hear she has latched on well from the start. 

I am so excited to see all the babies. 

Afm: had some spotting today!! So excited. So the fertility clinic called to go over the IUI procedures and I let her talk as I had questions. This has got me rethinking the decision to wait. I haven't been able to talk to hubby yet about it but with how late my period is I think we could afford it and Vegas. And my mom thought that if we did our best but the money wasn't there then we could always cancel it and just time sex. But I really want to Crack down on the budget and there is opportunity for me to make more money as I am only part time. I can to to full time no prob. I just got comfortable working these hours.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aayla, i think if you can make it work, then do it. I know i woudnt want to skip and think " what if". :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Yeah. I feel the same way. So I am going to do whatever I can to make this happen. I'm so excited. 

My only concern is that they want to go by OPK's. I am to use clear blue or first response (regular not digi) and do it with fmu. I have never got a surge with fmu. Always around 7pm. And before the mc I was lucky and surged the day before I ovulated. Now I surge the same day. They didn't understand how I knew that. I told them I temp. So I would get the surge, and the next day I would get the temp spike. I know I ovulate on cd 19 or 20. (for 3 cycles it was 19, and for 1 it was 20). I asked if I could just book it for a specific day since I know when I ovulate. They said that yes, it is possible as I am the paying customer but they really do want to try and rely on the opk. 

I am thinking of booking the IUI on cd 19. This way it will happen on the day of ovulation or the day before.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy Friday ladies

hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> My damn phone won't let me attach pictures!!!
> 
> My water broke, just broke and gushed out like a crazy waterfall. Next came contractions 4 minutes apart. We rushed to the hospital, were admitted and the doctor was planning to give me Pitocin between 1 and 2am if things didn't progress. I as told I'd get an epidural and slew for a while. They were hoping to see her born by 7am.
> 
> My contractions never settled into a pattern. They were coming one on top of the other. Then two and third before I had any break. Then a break. At the worst point I had five consecutive ones with no break. Most were around two minutes long.
> 
> I was checked around 10:00pm and was 1cm, then at 11:00pm I was 3cm and asked for an epidural. The anesthesiologist was pulled into an emergency c-section. At 12:35am I was 7cm and all of a sudden there were people in the room and equipment and the doctor was getting paged "stat." I got some pain medication in my IV while waiting for epidural but it didn't even make a dent in th pain and wore off very quickly.
> 
> The anesthesiologist ran into my room but my contractions were less than a minute apart. I was told I would push "naturally" but the recovery would be easier if I got the meds. However, I couldn't hold still due to how close my contractions were and that was that. Baby V was born after 57 minutes of pushing. I seriously thought I was going to die but there she came - all pink and crying and perfect.
> 
> She latched right away and her jaws are so strong she already tore up my nipple. She is now sleeping on my chest and I couldn't be more in love.
> 
> I have to say though - everything I was told about first time labor was the opposite of how it happened for me :) beware!


WONDERFUL NEWS Mrs. MB, so happy for you. Huge congratulations to you and hubby....


----------



## Pato

Mrs. MB said:


> Here's one pic of my precious V. Phone is being an ass.
> 
> She didn't look like Athena when she arrived so her official name is Zoe Valentine.
> 
> She's cluster feeding now and I'm in special hell. She has an extremely tight latch that we are working on but in the mean time feelings are excruciating. She's a little beast - fed from 11:15pm to 12:25pm and back to it at 1:35am.
> 
> Thank you for all the love ladies! Honestly, fast birth wasn't a bad thing but natural birth was not something I would recommend :) just a personal preference .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I have been post selfish. I read but haven't been responding. Lack of sleep is real!

Ohh she's just beautiful:hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, that's so exciting! I hope everything works out this cycle just perfectly and we'll have another baby on the way very soon!!


----------



## Aayla

Cd 1 today!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Great news Aalya! 

So since AF has been visiting post Pax my cycles have been 21 days long. Today is day 24, I'm so happy they're finally getting longer. I haven't been tracking o, just putting cd1 in so I know the length of each cycle. I'm almost certain I'm not pregnant, hubby has a nasty sinus infection so it's been no fun! But still happy to see things looking more "normal".


----------



## busytulip

The longer cycle length sounds great hopeful. :)

Disney how did DD's first day go? 

Glad she's showed up for you Aayla.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs MB she's beautiful!!! <3 if you can survive the first two weeks of breastfeeding it gets easier and ur nipples get use to the abuse. That's great that she had a strong latch for her sake, she's a fighter :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya ladies! Is it alright for me to join in?

I'm Beth, I am 29 years old, DH is 46 and we have 2 beautiful little girls. Athiliya Rose born 7th of April 2014 via EMCS and Moira Evelynn born 23rd of December 2015 by elective CS. Elective as in I was forced into it because baby was breech, I had so badly wanted a VBAC. 

Moira is 7 months old and we have decided to TTC our 3rd. One of our biggest reasons being because my mother is terminally ill with heart, liver, and kidney failure. Her latest diagnosis was stage 4 kidney failure and she is unable to recieve dialisis. That being said, she has already been on borrowed time for years and we do not know how much longer she has, so we would like her to see what willl most likely be her last grandchild before she passes. 

That being said I am currently 5DPO, I plan on testing next week, starting on the 15th or 16th, most likely the 16th. I usually wait for the day before AF is due to test, but It is driving me nuts already! (AF id due the 21st) 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1471323600z10z4z3z14.png​
My mother's 51st Birthday is the 13th of September, and I am hoping to surprise her on her birthday with news of baby #3.


----------



## FLArmyWife

BethMaassen said:


> Hiya ladies! Is it alright for me to join in?
> 
> I'm Beth, I am 29 years old, DH is 46 and we have 2 beautiful little girls. Athiliya Rose born 7th of April 2014 via EMCS and Moira Evelynn born 23rd of December 2015 by elective CS. Elective as in I was forced into it because baby was breech, I had so badly wanted a VBAC.
> 
> Moira is 7 months old and we have decided to TTC our 3rd. One of our biggest reasons being because my mother is terminally ill with heart, liver, and kidney failure. Her latest diagnosis was stage 4 kidney failure and she is unable to recieve dialisis. That being said, she has already been on borrowed time for years and we do not know how much longer she has, so we would like her to see what willl most likely be her last grandchild before she passes.
> 
> That being said I am currently 5DPO, I plan on testing next week, starting on the 15th or 16th, most likely the 16th. I usually wait for the day before AF is due to test, but It is driving me nuts already! (AF id due the 21st)
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1471323600z10z4z3z14.png​
> My mother's 51st Birthday is the 13th of September, and I am hoping to surprise her on her birthday with news of baby #3.

Welcome. Congrats on your two healthy little beans. I also was forced into a c-section due to baby being breech. 

I am very sorry for what your family is experience with your mother's illness.

FX and :dust: you are able to surprise her for her birthday with news of baby #3.


I hope you find this to be a welcoming place full of love and support. These ladies are fabulous and in all different walks of life. No matter where your journey may take you we are all here for you. 

I do ask that when you get a change you refer back to page 1 post 1 and read the mission statement. We have implemented it to make sure all our members feel safe and secure here. If you have any questions, comments, or concerns please feel free to reach out.

I am thread lead however I am about to go out of town and will be mostly bnb absent until Tuesday night/Wednesday morning (USA EST). Should you need help any of these fabulous ladies should be able to help you. If they cannot I am sure they will get a hold of me (some are on my FB/have my cell number) and I can address it accordingly.


Again, I hope you find this to be a wonderful place to share your journey and follow along on many others'.


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome Beth! :hi:

Fx and :dust: for a bfp this cycle!


----------



## BethMaassen

FLArmyWife: 
Thank you so much! 

:D I have gone back and read the first post. :) 

- I did forget to mention that I have PPD - And as soon as we started trying this month I stopped taking my antidepressant. It has left me a bit emotionally unstable, but I firmly believe in not taking medications during pregnancy. I won't even take pain killers. I suffered wit sciatic attacks when pregnant with Moira, and I absolutely refused to take pain killers. 

:) But thank you for being so welcoming! I feel like hanging out in this thread will be great for me! 

lenorajoy: 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

busytulip said:


> The longer cycle length sounds great hopeful. :)
> 
> Disney how did DD's first day go?
> 
> Glad she's showed up for you Aayla.

Went great! First day was only half-day so today was her first full day. She loves it so far so hopefully it stays that way :laugh2:. Hope you and little bean are well :flower:

Welcome Beth! :wave:


----------



## Aayla

Welcome Beth!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - Welcome! Hope you get your BFP!

Ayla - That witch finally did something right!!!

Disney - So happy to hear first day went great :)

Cornfield - It's just so unfair that breastfeeding feels like punishment when you're most vulnerable. 

FLArmy - Enjoy the weekend! 

AFM: We got home yesterday and it has been nice but obviously newborns are difficult :) she has been a great baby - eating and sleeping for the most part. She won't sleep in the bassinet at night though... She sleeps either on me or next to me. She just fusses/cries in the bassinet. The lactation consultant gave me nipple shields after all because I was in complete agony and V won't relax her latch. I've been trying to do both, shield and no shield. My breasts hurt like crazy but I read that's normal post partum and will get better. In the mean time it feels like everything hurts :) but I have a sweet little girl snoring away on my chest.


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Beth :wave: Very sorry to see that your mum is terminally ill. :hugs: FX'd you are able to surprise her with a bfp for her birthday.
Just in case you missed it on your first read through you'll need to copy and paste the last portion of the mission statement in agreement. The ladies here are all very lovely and I hope that you find this thread an amazing source of support.

So happy that her first day went well Disney! I hope the full day today isn't too hard on her. It can be a huge adjustment! I love hearing them come home and tell all their little stories and what new friends they've made :D

Hope you settle into a routine quickly MrsMB and that breastfeeding gets easier and easier.

FLArmy I hope you are having a wonderful time with your little fam. :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB I hope the pain eases for you soon! And your sweet girl is a little nicer to you.


----------



## frangi33

Mrs mb I went through exactly that. Reuben wouldn't sleep anywhere but in our bed. Managed to sort it on the 3rd or 4th night as suggested by my mw by wrapping an item of my worn clothing around his mattress. Since then he has slept in his own basket without the need for my clothes again. 

He's a v gassy baby though and my supply is in full flow which isnt helping him poor thing. I have two v engorged and sore ladies that I'm hoping will adjust to his feeding demands soon and stop trying to provide breast milk to a small army. I have a red patch on one boob this eve that I'm worried might be the start of mastitis. 

Were moving house on monday, weve had visitors all day and barely packed any boxes! 

Flarmy I hope you have a lovely time where ever youre going.

Aayla thats awesome news about being able to squeeze in both financially.

Welcome Beth thats wonderful news that youre ttc no 3. Our newborn met his terminally ill grandma yesterday and it was v special. She held him and watched him intently for just ages it was lovely and I really hope it was good for her.


----------



## Aayla

Has anyone done IUI? I am concerned about timing. They want me to do opk's with fmu (using only clear blue or first response regular non digi). I can test twice a day too. But as soon as I see my surge in the am we do the iui that day. My issue is that sometimes I don't see a surge and sometimes I surge in the evening and ovulate the same day. 

Do I risk it and just use opk or do I book it out the gate for the day I think I will ovulate or book it the day before I think I will ovulate. For 3 cycles I am almost positive I ovulated on cd 19 but i didn't always temp to be sure. and last cycle FF said cd 20 but my temps were not drastic and so it could have been cd 19.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, I don't have any personal experience of course, but I would suggest maybe booking for the day you will most likely ovulate since you have so little time between surge and ovulation. It seems better safe than sorry to me. Have you talked to your doctor/the office about it yet? They may be able advise you one way or the other. They may also be able to tell you if say you booked it on cd 19 but don't ovulate if they would be able to squeeze you in next day. It may depend on how they do scheduling and if they could fit you in last minute. If they ask you to call when you get a positive test, that may be what they're doing anyway.

I hope I didn't just talk in circles there and this was actually somewhat helpful. :haha:


----------



## BethMaassen

busytulip said:


> Welcome Beth :wave: Very sorry to see that your mum is terminally ill. :hugs: FX'd you are able to surprise her with a bfp for her birthday.
> Just in case you missed it on your first read through you'll need to copy and paste the last portion of the mission statement in agreement. The ladies here are all very lovely and I hope that you find this thread an amazing source of support.


:blush::blush:Oh I did miss that. That being said here is the copy and paste! 



> As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.


----------



## Aayla

lenorajoy said:


> Aayla, I don't have any personal experience of course, but I would suggest maybe booking for the day you will most likely ovulate since you have so little time between surge and ovulation. It seems better safe than sorry to me. Have you talked to your doctor/the office about it yet? They may be able advise you one way or the other. They may also be able to tell you if say you booked it on cd 19 but don't ovulate if they would be able to squeeze you in next day. It may depend on how they do scheduling and if they could fit you in last minute. If they ask you to call when you get a positive test, that may be what they're doing anyway.
> 
> I hope I didn't just talk in circles there and this was actually somewhat helpful. :haha:

I understood just fine. Lol well my iui is supposed to be done the day I surge. So if I get the surge at 7am and call between 8 and 8:30am and then hubby goes in for 10 am and I go in for noon. So they just whisk me in and do it. They said I could book as I am the paying customer. And I can do it whenever I want to. 

I am just not 100% on the exact day I will ovulate. But I am pretty sure it will be cd 19 or 20


----------



## busytulip

Frangi good luck with the move, I feel badly you have to with a newborn and I hope you've got loads of help. Bribe friends with free food! :D

Ayala maybe pop in on the assisted conception boards if you haven't already. Loads of :dust: that this cycle is "the one"


----------



## lenorajoy

Ah, I see Aayla. I can understand you're nervous to miss it. Does the office charge you anything for cancelling same day? If not, I don't see why not to book it. You can always reschedule if you haven't ovulated by your appointment time and if you're ovulating at the right time you don't have to worry about calling in. 

Good luck and :dust:!! Can't wait to see you get your bfp!


----------



## Aayla

I don't think they do but I can ask them. This whole thing has my head spinning around in circles. I suppose if we miss the timing I might see how much it is to add in ultrasound monitoring.


----------



## lenorajoy

I bet! It's a lot to deal with and worry about, especially when you want it so badly! Hopefully timing will be just right the first time around and you won't have to worry about a next time at all. So is it T-18 days? Or 17? It's been such a blur lately I can't remember if it was just yesterday that you said it was CD1.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Frangi how's your little one? No sign of chicken pox I assume? I hope ur move goes smoothly...poor you so busy!

Mrs MB the pain will go away... mine hurt so bad I wanted to quit nursing but I'm glad I stuck it out. Mateo also only sleeps next to me...not easy but in some ways I love having him close and makes breast feeding easier. In the beginning I would sit up in bed and stay up nusing and watching Netflix at 2am. Now I just plop my boob out and he feeds himself ;) all night buffet. Mostly he just uses it to sooth himself back to sleep. Hope you find what works best for you. 

Beth I'm so sorry your mother is unwell. I've worked in Dialysis for years, I'm sorry she's not a good candidate for it. Usually patients with weak hearts can tolerate the paritoneal dialysis instead of the hemo, but I'm sure they have discussed that. I hope you can give her the gift of a new grandchild. Fxd for you this month and welcome!


----------



## Aayla

lenorajoy said:


> I bet! It's a lot to deal with and worry about, especially when you want it so badly! Hopefully timing will be just right the first time around and you won't have to worry about a next time at all. So is it T-18 days? Or 17? It's been such a blur lately I can't remember if it was just yesterday that you said it was CD1.


It is the end of cd 2 right now. So 16 more days to get through! Not long at all really.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Corn - Thank you! Every now and again I want to give up too but I keep reminding myself it will get better. I'm a little terrified that she sleeps with me but if that's what works for now - I'm happy. 

Frangi - Good to know I'm not alone :) I hope your move goes smoothly! I don't know how you're feeling two weeks post partum but I know that I would be physically miserable.

OnErth - Thank you for advice. I am staying away from pacifiere and read a lot of information on the La Leche League's website. I still have to stick to nipple shields though because even though I try without it every day the pain of the latch is absolutely excruciating and tense up which lactation consultant said baby can feel and hardens her latch even more. I'm planning on attending a breast feeding support and guidance group. 

Ayla - No personal experience with IUI but i second everything Lenora said! I hope they listen to you.

AFM: I have to say, I wish I was better prepared for how one feels after giving birth... The soreness and pain while bleeding isn't making recocery easy. I don't quite know who my body belongs to because it's not my body and it's not my pregnant body... my little babe is doing well though. She cluster fed from about 8pm to 1am but the only woke up twice at night. I actually got some sleep :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrs. MB

My phone only lets me do one picture at a time...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## busytulip

She's beautiful MB. Glad you were able to get some rest.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - thank you so much. I love her faces :) I think she's absolutely gorgeous but I'm pretty sure I'm a little biased :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Mrs.MB arnt newborn faces the best? The frowning and smiling and the occasional giggle makes you wonder what they dream about :) Enjoy the newborn stage it flys by so fast! Glad you got some much needed sleep!


----------



## frangi33

Wow mrs mb she looks so grown up! What a beautiful lg. I'd love to post a photo of R but I have no idea how to do it on the phone. 

You'll be pleased to know that at day 10 my ravaged nipples are almost not painful when he latches so you might not have long to go.

I do have mastitis and am on antibiotics. I feel like literal death and can't get out of bed and its moving day tomorrow. Cant wait for this to be over so I can get some r&r. Kudos to every woman thats ever had mastitis coz its just mean. Pink am I right in thinking you had it?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - oh I'm so sorry! I feel like my perenium is on fire today.... I am surely going to do my best to keep going. It encourages me that there's an end to pain :) I'm so sorry about mastitis!!!! That's terrible! Wish I could send DH over to help you move.


----------



## Aayla

MB: She is beautiful!! I'm sorry you are in so much pain. 

AFM: did my day 3 FSH and Estradiol tests. My FSH was 4.8miU/L and My Estradiol was 94 miU/L. Some things say my FSH is fine and I have a good reserve with that number but some things say it is low and this shows I have PCOS (which I know I have). My Estradiol is low for sure and I knew this would be the case with PCOS. Now I just wait for the doc to call, if they will. Not sure if they are going to go over the results me. 

Since today is day 3 I started my letrozole today. I will be using opk's starting day 12 and if I don't get a positive by the end of cd 19 I am going to ask for an ultrasound to see what is going on. I am going to make sure we have sex just in case we miss the window for the IUI.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Frangi so sorry about the mastitis :(. Hope it clears up soon and you feel well enough for the big move. How exciting :). Do you use the mobile version of BnB? I might be able to help you post a pic via mobile. 

Mrs MB yes I felt like hell during the first six weeks post partum and bled that entire time as well. It sucks for sure but you'll be feeling like yourself again in no time. Baby girl is just PRECIOUS! Look at that little grin <3. 

Not meaning to leave anyone out! We had a busy weekend. Today we went up to Oak Glen and I took Ellie's six month pictures (although her actual six month milestone isn't until Wednesday.) I managed to break my big toe while up there :dohh:. That's what I get for being a dummy and wearing flats when I knew darn well I'd be walking on a trail! I got a few good pics but overall was hoping for some better ones. It's hard since she still isn't sitting up and it was hot out today. I might take a few more tomorrow idk. I will be sure to share them with you this week :)

Have a good week everyone :flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB she is absolutely gorgeous! No bias needed to state that fact. :haha: I'm glad the shields seem to be helping ease the pain. Hopefully baby won't have any trouble transitioning when you're able to feed without them. Keep up the good work, mama!

Frangi - so sorry about the mastitis!! With a newborn and a move going on that must feel like death warmed over. I hope antibiotics are quick work for you so you can get to feeling better soon! Best of luck with the move! By the way, if you're using bnb on your phone, just go to go advanced and click the little paperclip (attachments) and upload your picture there. It will only let you upload one pic at a time, and it may show up sideways, but you'll be able to upload without getting to a computer! I hope the instructions make sense to you, but if you have any questions we can clarify for you! :hugs: Feel better, mama.

Aayla - I'm so excited for you! Hopefully this will be a nice predictable cycle for you! I like the BD plan just in case, too. Fx!

Disney - Ouch!! Your poor toe. Can wait to see some pics of that beautiful little girl, though! 

AFM: I felt the baby move this morning!!! <3:cloud9: I think I felt it yesterday, too, but it felt like a muscle twitch and I was just leaning forward when it happened, so I didn't think too much of it. I just remember thinking I've never had muscle spasm there before. It was definitely more prominent this morning, so I started googling. :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Lenora that is awesome you got to feel the baby move!


----------



## busytulip

Disney so sorry about your toe, I hope that you are still getting around okay.

Frangi mastitis is horrid, I'm so sorry that you have been hit by it on top of trying to move house.

Lenora, yay for feeling baby :D


----------



## lenorajoy

Busy, have you felt baby moving yet?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - whoo hoo!!! Feeling the baby is amazing and so early! I didn't feel V until 20 weeks. Comes with its own set of worries so try not to freak out if you don't feel her every day at this point. How exciting! 

Disney - thank you for the encouragement. Yesterday my hormones were definitely plummeting. I'm still in a lot of pain but it doesn't seem as bad. Damn post partum! I'm so sorry about your toe - that's terrible! I know there's not much they can do for toes, hopefully you have good pain mamagement.

Ayla - ugh, no idea on your results, I know so little but it sounds promising and I can't wait for your BFP!

Frangi - hope the house move is going well and mastitis is lessening. 

AFM: we had our first pediatrician appointment today. Loved the doctor! Baby V is already .48 pounds over birth weight!!! I was wondering if she's eating enough or just comforting on the nipple but all seems well! We don't have to go back until she's 1 month now. Doctor approved using a pacifier and putting a blanket in the bassinet under her. She's now sleeping peacefully in the bassinet. 

And please let me know if I'm completely spamming with baby pictures.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB we feel the same way about baby pictures as we do about test porn! :haha: Aww little girl is growing well already!


----------



## Aayla

I agree with lenora. Bring on the baby pics. :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

Beautiful baby Mrs mb.

Frangi mastitis SUCKS!!! I had it 3 times this time. Horrible! I'm sorry! I hope you are feeling better!!

Lenora that's amazing congrats.. feeling baby move is awesome!!!

Disney ouch I hope your toes feels better soon!!!

Afm. I have begun my first pp af. The exact same day as my last af before getting pregnant :haha: So if I got pregnant this month (I WON'T) it'd have the same due date as E's.. weird to think about!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB sorry you're in pain :(. Oh little Zoe V is just the sweetest! No worries about baby spamming! 

Lenora that is super exciting when you feel baby for the first time. So happy for you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi Pink! :hi: How're you and baby E doing?


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi :hi: we are doing well!!! :) she's doing so well and growing so great!! I had her in the er 10 days ago for a 103 fever and of course they wanted to run all kinds of tests and admit her. Everything came back normal and 2 days later H came down with a fever and cold symptoms. So I think at this point we assume it was the same virus but she just didn't get any of the symptoms just the fever. And she's been pretty good since. They do want me to get a stool sample on her but I've tried the last week and I can never get enough. It always soaks into her diaper before I can get it. And I tried doing a cloth diaper without the inserts and it was a disaster. She didn't poop but instead peed everywhere and soaked everything:/ so I don't know what to do about that!
Other than that I'm doing well. I've been having horrible vivid nightmares lately and it's been exhausting. I haven't slept well the last two weeks. I'm not sure if it could be my birth control or what but if it is I'm going to stop it because I can't deal with it. These are bad nightmares. Like I vividly see terrible things happening to my baby or other people's babies. I wake up sweaty and heart pounding and I'm shakey and hearts pounding all the way to E's room until I see she's ok. I usually only have vivid dreams like this in pregnancy and they fade around 4-5 weeks pp (I assume when the hormones fade out) and they did disappear this time but have been back the last 2ish weeks or so. I'm thinking they coincide with my beginning birth control pills. They are the mini pill so progesterone only. So I guess it definitely could be?? Any thoughts?
My highlight of this week is: since having had mastitis 3 times I've had to pump exclusively the last 6 weeks to keep my milk drained and because of E's lip tie she was taking in a lot of air and causing colic and her to be miserable. So the last week I tried nursing her and she took to it so easily and has nursed every other feeding!!! I'm so proud of her and so happy to be washing less bottles and pump parts :haha: So my plan is to get her back to exclusively nursing by next month!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im doing well. Started working out! Boy, its hard!!! :dog:


----------



## lenorajoy

Wow pink, so sorry about the vivid nightmares! That sounds awful. It's hard to say for sure, but it sounds to me like it could be the birth control if they started around the same time you started taking it. Hormones do crazy stuff to our bodies. And the pee everywhere kind of made me laugh, but totally wouldn't be funny at all! It sounds like a terrible mess! Sorry about the sick kiddos, too. That's never fun! But I'm glad it sounds like they're either better or on the mend. That's fantastic news that you're getting back to breastfeeding and working toward doing it exclusively! I know you didn't want to have to pump exclusively in the first place, and I'm sure that will be a huge time saver not having to wash everything so frequently. I'm so excited for you!

Onerth - keep up the good work! It can be so hard to find the motivation to work out and to keep at it. We're rooting for you!

Thank you ladies for all of your excitement for me, I'm super excited about feeling the baby move! I wish I could feel him/her all the time, but I know that's coming and I'll probably wish I didn't once the little nugget is using my internal organs as a punching bag! :haha: It feels like he/she is sitting directly on my bladder lately. I've been in the bathroom at least once every hour unless I'm not drinking anything at all. And sometimes even then! I usually try not to drink much for a while before bed so I don't have to pee 3 times a night and despite that I had to get up just a few hours after going to sleep, feeling like I was about to burst! I might as well get used to it, though, because that isn't bound to change anytime soon. :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yay Lenora! Glad you felt baby!!!!!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

How are you doing August? Anything new or exciting?


----------



## AugustAngel15

No. Not really. I had to do the awful deed of firing a staff last week. Meanwhile, I've been working crazy hours. I had gone to a family reunion on Sunday. All this stuff going on in Milwaukee. Sad. One of my cousins had to leave the reunion early because they are National Guard and was activated to go help with the riots in Milwaukee. This is just sickening.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yikes, it sounds like it's been a crazy week. Everything going on in Milwaukee is just sad. What are people thinking?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I had a friend at the Brewer game on Saturday when all this started to go down. She said as they were leaving Milwaukee, cop cars were flying everywhere. They heard gunshots. People were rioting in the streets. Awful.


----------



## FLArmyWife

just checking in to say I'm home.. I tried reading when I could from my phone.. and I'll try to catch up on everyone tomorrow if I get a chance but it may take me a few days as we move on Saturday/Sunday


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya ladies. Today I did my first early test. I went out and bought a few .88 cent ones. And I tested when we got home, in the evening on 3 hour hold, on 8dpo. And as I suspected it would, BFN, but I got the urge out of my system. I will test again in the morning. at 10dpo, if again a BFN I will wait until friday/saturday to test again.
 



Attached Files:







20160816_185944_Richtone(HDR)[1].jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lenorajoy

YAY TEST PORN!! :haha: We haven't seen any in quite a while. Fx for a second line! :dust:


----------



## BethMaassen

Morning is here. And I have tested. I wanted to wait an hour so longer, but my bladder woke me up, so I had to do it then. 

10dpo FMU - BFN.. 
I think I see something. But I am sure it is just "line eye". I have tweaked the picture as well. And I still think I see something. 
Still early yet! Might wait till Friday to test again!!
 



Attached Files:







20160817_085842_Richtone(HDR)[1].jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## busytulip

There's definitely still time Beth, though I'm not seeing anything yet. FX'd!

August that is just awful :( Sorry you've had quite the weekend/week. Hopefully things are on the up!

Pink :hugs:

OnEarth well done getting started! Will you be following any sort of plan?

FLArmy I hope that you enjoyed your time away <3

Frangi I hope you're feeling better.

Not purposefully leaving anyone out, hope everyone is well!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Test porn!!!! 

Thankfully Milwaukee has kind of settled down. 

Other than that, it's been a year since my ultrasound where I was told baby didn't have a heartbeat anymore. I had a dream about it last night. Just makes me cherish this baby so much more. Do you ever get over it though? I've been crying on and off all day. I'm sure the pregnancy hormones have something to do with it.


----------



## Aayla

Woo Hoo Test Porn!! Definitely still early. Can't wait to see more! 

august: you never get over it. Every day my memories are coming up on facebook and it is inching closer and closer to the day we announced the pregnancy. Sept 5th is the day i started bleeding. I will never forget. I suppose the pain might lessen over time. for me I never got to the heart beat stage so maybe it might get easier for me than others. and maybe once I have a full term baby it will lessen even more. But I don't think so. 2 dates are ever ingrained in me now. (the day I lost and the due date).


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - seems like you have a lot going on but you're handling it all like a champ mama!!! 

Frangi - hope the house move went wel and you're settling in. Hope your mastitis is getting better. 

OnErth - what exercise plan are you on? I'm planning to go back to working out as soon as I can!

August - ay, I'm sorry you're going through that. I live in San Francisco and we have protests and riots all the time. It's a good day when everyone involved knows why they're at the protest.

Beth - plenty of time left!!! 

Busy - how's everything with you?

FLArmy - hope to hear how your trip went soon and good luck with the move!

Lenora - how are things mama?

Hopeful, Disney - hope you're both well

Miss our old ladies - Amber, Muffin, Pato, Tasha, 5 Stars... Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Today was when I found out there was no heartbeat. I opted to do it naturally and Friday will be a year since that. Next Tuesday is our 2 year wedding anniversary. So much emotion in the next week.


----------



## Cornfieldland

:hugs: August it's something you never forget!


----------



## Disneymom1129

We've definitely had a dry spell when it comes to test porn! FX it's just late implantation Beth :dust:

August :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

AFM today is Ellie's half-birthday. Time flies! Before we know it we will be celebrating 1st birthdays.

She had her first food today too. Cut up teeny tiny pieces of banana and she seemed to like it! This baby-led weaning is so much different than what I did with my first, I just did plain jane rice cereal and baby food with her.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0113.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FLArmyWife

disney- I'm very interested in the idea of baby fed weaning

august- I'm sorry :hugs:

Beth- FX a line comes up soon

Hope all our new mommies, preggos, mommies with lil ones (and older kids) and all our ladies still waiting are doing well


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - heartbreaking. I'm wearing my emotions on my sleeve with crashing hormones and that was just heartbreaking. It's awful that you had to go through that but I'm glad you're on your way to being a mommy!!!

Ayla - I'm sorry. I really hope that you have your rainbow baby this month or next month. 

Disney - Ellie is absolutely gorgeous and getting so big!!! Half birthday, I can't veli believe it


----------



## BethMaassen

August - That is absolutely heart breaking. I could not imagine going through that. :hugs:

Disney - Ellie is ABSOLUTELY adorable! And that is a fab photo! It is awesome she enjoyed the bananas. My Moira, 7months, absolutely loves bananas... actually, we have not discovered anything she does not like... She loves her food!! 

I will be testing again in the morning. I only bought 4 tests so after that I am gonna hold off until Saturday morning. That wait will kill me! LOL More test porn in the AM!


----------



## lenorajoy

August and Aayla - :hugs: So sorry you've had to go through this. The same goes for so many ladies in our group. Nobody should have to suffer this heartbreak. I can't wait to see both of you holding precious little babies! :cry:

Disney - Gorgeous photos! She is so cute!! <3

Mrs. MB - I hope things are going well for you, despite the crashing hormones.

Beth - I hope we get a good line on tomorrow's test, but try not to be too disappointed if there isn't! Looking forward to more tests either way! :haha: You should have seen the shadowy line on one of the CB tests I took early. I don't think it had anything to do with an actual line because I didn't get even a faint line on FRER until I think it was 13 dpo. I hope you don't have any evil lines-that-aren't-really-lines.

AFM - Had an appointment yesterday. My blood pressure is good, the baby's heartbeat is strong, and I've met the other midwife at the practice. That was the whole appointment! :haha: I believe I was out of the building 20 minutes after my appointment started, and I didn't even have to take off any clothes or play pincushion! But I have my next appointment scheduled for the anatomy scan! Can't wait to see baby looking like a baby! :happydance: Definitely going to frame one of the scan pictures. I bought a cute picture frame that I think will go perfectly in the nursery (once we finally get to work on it...), so I'll put a good ultrasound pic in there and find somewhere to put it in the room.

Love to all and hope everyone is well!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

busytulip said:


> OnEarth well done getting started! Will you be following any sort of plan?




Mrs. MB said:


> OnErth - what exercise plan are you on? I'm planning to go back to working out as soon as I can!

Im not following a plan! 

3yrs ago, i watched Twilight ( the movies) with my old highschool art teacher and she was talking about her weightloss and i thought " i need to do that!". So she helped me get started with My Fitness Pal ( counting calories and watching portions) and then I got a YMCA membership and did weight lifting ( which i hate) and cardio ( swimming, spinning/cycling, walking, fitness classes) and i lost 15lbs...then lost our Y membership and gained it all back and some. :cry::growlmad:

Fast forward. i noticed id have to buy XL shirts and size 18 pants and people asked if i was pregnant ( strangers) so i got on the scale and it said 181. I was in denial and went to buy a new scale, which of course confirmed I was 5'4 and 181lbs. :dohh:

I got a YMCA membership, joined a walking club and got a bike! I started on My Fitness Pal again and its been ok so far. I still have trouble not binge eating after dinner and not skipping breakfast. 

Tonight im going on my first ever 20 MILE bike ride with a group instead of walking club. So I may be posting from the hospital bed when i fall over on my bike from the long trip! :blush::haha:

Heres my exercise plan if you want to call it that? Its not set in stone but i follow it. Here is also my bike, Jean, as i call her. Shes a 1970s Huffy SunCountry. <3
 



Attached Files:







getfit.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









14066398_1166808076672625_3223253018720756278_o.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BethMaassen

Well, 11dpo, fmu, nothing! Absolutely nothing! I think I see something and then I look again, nothing! 
I am not too upset (yet) With both my girls I got a faint bfp the day before AF was due, and it might be just the same this time, if there is anything. So I will be waiting until Saturday to test again. 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160818_094137_RichtoneHDR1_zpsv58fp0ri.jpg


----------



## lenorajoy

Myfitnesspal is great! I've been using it for years (of course on and off) and I lost 60 lbs using it, combined with exercise. I gained a ton of weight after I got married... So I had a lot to lose. Part of it was definitely my eating habits, and I was slightly less active after marriage, but not by that much. I think a lot of it had to do with Mirena, but it's so hard to say. I didn't lose a bunch of weight after having it removed, but losing weight has always been the hard part. Weight always goes on my body like it was meant to be there, and in a short time, but weight loss almost always takes some time. Good luck with your personal goals!


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth, I don't see anything on this one either, but fx for Saturday!! I didn't even get faints until the day before AF was due, so hang in there!


----------



## lenorajoy

We aren't on labor watch for anyone quite yet, right? Is it ccoast that's coming up very soon?


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> We aren't on labor watch for anyone quite yet, right? Is it ccoast that's coming up very soon?

ccoast is August 28th and lilmiss is right there with her so we'll be on labor watch soon. if you ever wonder I try to keep EDDs on the first page


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmyWife said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> We aren't on labor watch for anyone quite yet, right? Is it ccoast that's coming up very soon?
> 
> ccoast is August 28th and lilmiss is right there with her so we'll be on labor watch soon. if you ever wonder I try to keep EDDs on the first pageClick to expand...

Oh duh! Thanks for that reminder. Totally forgot you had that on the first page! We're getting close for both of them then!

How are you doing, FLA?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry ladies I don't mean to be so absent. Since the move is Saturday/Sunday things are just busy. I'll try to check in soon


----------



## busytulip

Disney I was scared to give BLW a proper go, I had to ease into it. How is she doing so far? Fantastic photo! Happy 6 months E!!

August thinking of you today (fri) :hugs:

Lenora yay for a quick appt. glad things are going so well

OnErth your bike is cute! And I'm all for doing whatever works for you! 

Beth still keeping my FX'd for you

FLArmy don't worry about having to be away, we all understand. Praying everything goes swimmingly with the move.

MrsMB no such thing as too much baby spam :)

Pink sorry for the 1st PP AF. Hope she's not been too evil. That would be grand to be able to EBF after all you've gone through. I hope both girls are on the mend now.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Oy vey!! I did it, i made the ride but the ride was rough! ROAD is not like CLASS! 

I was fine until mile 8ish. Then my hips started hurting. ( i ride bow legged for some reason and it furthers the issue). Then miles 10-20 were rough. We had to stop once for me, i lagged behind, and had to slow my pace but I made it! I did 20miles!

20 miles in 2hrs at avg speed of 9mph. :happydance:
and im crazy enough to do it next week. :D 



*and my body is SO sore right now. Hips, legs, shoulders, butt. *


----------



## BethMaassen

I got a little impatient and tested again today. :haha:
BFN
I would have been pretty shocked if it were anything else! :haha:

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160818_1658131_zpswqiukoey.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

BethMaassen said:


> I got a little impatient and tested again today. :haha:
> BFN
> I would have been pretty shocked if it were anything else! :haha:
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160818_1658131_zpswqiukoey.jpg

Holy. I think I actually see something in that :O :O


----------



## busytulip

Well done OnErth!!! :bike: Show that bike who's boss!

When I enlarge the photo Beth I can see a little hint of a squinter. Has it darkened IRL since taking the photo?


----------



## BethMaassen

busytulip said:


> Well done OnErth!!! :bike: Show that bike who's boss!
> 
> When I enlarge the photo Beth I can see a little hint of a squinter. Has it darkened IRL since taking the photo?

It seems so, but at the same time it is hard to see with the naked eye.


----------



## busytulip

Yeah, I could only faintly see it on the first pic. I do hope you get to see 2 beautiful lines very soon.


----------



## BethMaassen

busytulip said:


> Yeah, I could only faintly see it on the first pic. I do hope you get to see 2 beautiful lines very soon.

Thank you! I will be buying more tests tomorrow!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I can see a hint but im not 100%. 

the bike showed me who was boss........and its not me. lol. :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

I can see it beth! Good luck!!

Busy,, I'm not sure if it really was af. I had 3 days of spotting and then extreme over symptoms. I'm just not sure about anything. My body is being weird. And these pills make me want to scream. I'm going to make an appointment with my dr to discuss all this.


----------



## pinkpassion

August :hugs: I know all too well. It's tough. Be kind to yourself today. A tub of ice cream seems to always share my grief :haha: but seriously though. Time helps heal and new babies help soften the pain but I don't think it ever goes away. I remember every date of every time I learned my baby's heart was no longer beating, every d&c date. It's awful!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a fab weekend ladies

I'm over here trying not to pull my hair out as this move is stressing me to the max. I'll try to officially catch up Monday night once we are moved in


----------



## lenorajoy

Good idea talking to your doctor, pink. I've heard the first pp AFs can be really unpredictable and erratic, so hopefully that's all it is. 

Busy, thank you! I'm glad things are going really well, too. How are you and the little bean doing?

Onerth - Well done you!! I'm fairly sure I would die. And then I would fall apart at the end. And maybe sleep for days. Go get it again next week! I'd guess it will feel a bit easier. Are you biking any long distances in between or just keeping to the gym?

Beth - I see the start of a super faint line!! Fx that turns into two nice lines very soon! :dust:

FLA - Where has my brain gone? You totally told us that a couple of days ago! :dohh: Good luck with the move this weekend! I hope you get to take advantage of that pool soon! :winkwink: You're amazing, by the way, actually taking the time to read with all of that going on. Look forward to hearing from you when you're all settled in!

August - Thinking of you today, hun. I hope you get to spend a bit more time with DH today. :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

You know Pink I've heard of other ladies on the progesterone BCP having break through bleeds, it could be that or since E has started to nurse a little more that your body is going a little whacky. Either way it's good that you're bringing it up with the doc, especially given the night mares. :hugs:

Awww OnErth, you did really well. That's quite a long distance and your pace isn't anything to snuff at either.

FLArmy I'm sorry you're under so much stress with the move. Wish I were closer I'd definitely come help.

Lenora things are going well, I've had another minor bleed and my OB was not too happy and scolded me about continuing to rest. So far our LO is doing well. Did your anatomy scan date come through yet? I'm thinking it will be fairly close to mine. We've yet to announce still, will be quite awhile before we do.

August more :hugs: just because angelversaries are hard.


----------



## pinkpassion

I feel like every time I tell y'all something I have to back track and tell you it failed or wasn't what I thought :dohh: so E has started fighting me massively on nursing. She was doing so well. And well it caused (or my wacky cycle caused) a decrease in my supply so I started pumping more in hopes to increase it again and I'm back to bottles with her :wacko: it's a yo-yo act for us. BUT I just ordered a nipple shield. It helped H when she was this age and I was able to wean her off of it slowly so I'm hoping the same will work out with E. I also ordered a head support for her since she's getting a flathead. With H I carried her or held her all the time and I'm embarrassed to say E has been laid down a lot more than I like. Mostly because she hates the carriers, I've tried all of my carriers multiple times. And I just can't hold her like I did H, especially when I have to tend to H. It's awful and I feel bad about it. Especially when she just wants to be with me or be held. I've been extra diligent to spend one on one time with both girls. It's just hard. I have NO IDEA how mom's with more than two do it. 

Anyway that's my rumblings this morning. It's been pretty stormy here over the last week so we are going stir crazy. But we are about to get out and go to the grocery store (woohoo for little grocery store outings) it keeps H entertained and wears her out before nap so I'll take it :haha: and today we start my birthday week celebrations (we celebrate birthdays for a week in our house) something I started a long time ago and tradition stuck
. Can't believe I'm going to be 30 in 5 days!!! Busy week this next few weeks for us!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Busy - Glad things are okay after another scare. I imagine it's hard to find time to rest when you already have other little ones! My anatomy scan is schedule for 9/12, so less than a month away! I'll be 19 weeks exactly! 

Pink - I'm sorry things aren't going as smoothly with the breastfeeding transition. Hopefully the shield will help! Don't feel bad about laying her down more than you did with your first. You have two to care for now, and yourself! Especially considering she doesn't like the carriers, it's not surprising at all. You're doing an awesome job adjusting to mother of two and you're not doing it wrong. You've noticed a problem and you're doing what you need to do to fix it, so you're doing perfectly! I'm glad you're going to be able to get out of the house for a bit, even if it's just for a store run. :haha: Have a great birthday week!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - Well done you!! I'm fairly sure I would die. And then I would fall apart at the end. And maybe sleep for days. Go get it again next week! I'd guess it will feel a bit easier. Are you biking any long distances in between or just keeping to the gym?

Im going cycling around town and class but not riding like that until next week. I could go on another ride with them but i need to recover from this one! 



pinkpassion said:


> I feel like every time I tell y'all something I have to back track and tell you it failed or wasn't what I thought :dohh: so E has started fighting me massively on nursing. She was doing so well. And well it caused (or my wacky cycle caused) a decrease in my supply so I started pumping more in hopes to increase it again and I'm back to bottles with her :wacko: it's a yo-yo act for us. BUT I just ordered a nipple shield. It helped H when she was this age and I was able to wean her off of it slowly so I'm hoping the same will work out with E. I also ordered a head support for her since she's getting a flathead. With H I carried her or held her all the time and I'm embarrassed to say E has been laid down a lot more than I like. Mostly because she hates the carriers, I've tried all of my carriers multiple times. And I just can't hold her like I did H, especially when I have to tend to H. It's awful and I feel bad about it. Especially when she just wants to be with me or be held. I've been extra diligent to spend one on one time with both girls. It's just hard. I have NO IDEA how mom's with more than two do it.

I used a shield with DD1 and she never got the hang of it but it did help a bit! She may have nipple confusion too, which can be fixed but it takes patience and time. 

I love babywearing, im sad you and E cant enjoy it! :(


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ugh! I typed up a big response and my phone ate it. 

Busy - I'm sorry you had more spotting. I'm glad the baby is ok and your Doctor is on top of it! You know I spotted occasionally until about 30 weeks. Scared the hell out of me every time but baby was ok each time.

Pink - I'm using a nipple shield with V because of her monster latch. She's really good with it and I can bear the latch. My left nipple adjusted and doesn't hurt. My right one still does. Please don't feel guilty. You're raising two beautiful little girls and I don't know how you do it. I feel like one and the dog are a full time job. 

August - what Pink said -bucket of ice cream. Hopefully the baby in your belly is making the angelversary slightly less painful.

OnErth -wow! Great job girl! Your body hates you now but it will thank you later. So proud of you! 

Lenora - welcome to preggo brain. It's real and it's not going anywhere!!!

AFM: hubby going to work Monday. He's meeting some of his buddies for lunch today so I'm getting the feel of how it's going to be :) baby girl is pretty much eating and sleeping. She has a bit of a diaper rash on her thing fold but it doesn't seem to bother her. I'm still in a lot of pain but it's getting better. I'm getting stupid post partum stretch marks! Say what?!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - welcome to preggo brain. It's real and it's not going anywhere!!!

:rofl: Our bowling league that DH puts together every year started Tuesday night and there was one frame during the first game where I literally don't remember throwing my second ball! I went to throw again and a couple of others stopped me. I was so confused! Apparently I knocked over 7 pins and don't remember it at all! :haha: Pregnancy brain is so real. This is just one recent example of many, but definitely the funniest.

I hope the transition to DH being back at work goes as smoothly as possible!


----------



## pinkpassion

You guys are very encouraging! Thank you!! 
Onerth, I wore H all the time until I was pregnant with E. I miss it so badly and wish she would enjoy it. I'm sure I just need to make her stay in it for a while and get her used to it. She likes looking facing outward and none of my carriers do that (from what I understand they really aren't good for the baby to face outward?)


----------



## BethMaassen

oh my gosh ladies. I JUST got home from getting new tests. I had been holding my bladder since 10am. so I would have a nice hold to test on, but by the time we got to the store I had to pee so bad I could not wait :haha: I tested right in the store bathroom! This showed in minutes! Still super faint though! 
(I really have little self control!!:haha:) 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160819_1722441_zps9qf8dky2.jpg

Here is a tweaked version. Not sure why it rotated though

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160819_1722441x_zpsj9ert0ke.jpg

I am not sure why the middle is blank and the sides are colored. (The whole area has since colored in)


----------



## pinkpassion

It looks good beth!! Fx'd your lines continue to darken!!!


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB I hope that things went ok while hubby was away for lunch. I may have been a blubbering mess when mine returned to work after a new baby :blush: Just know that's okay and we'll be here for you.

Pink no worries about the ping-pong posts, that's life. How did the trip to the grocery store go? Happy Birthday week

Beth looks promising...


----------



## pinkpassion

It went well! H loves it! She calls it "bucks" .. it's actually called HEB but they give the kids these "buddy bucks" to play this little machine there and she loves it! So she calls the store bucks :haha: ..


----------



## busytulip

How fun for her! EN(8) still refers to Target as the big red ball store. :haha: Kids are awesome! Glad it went well.

Oh Beth I wanted to say that I personally loved those Wal-Mart cheapies, I never got horrible evaps on them so I'm really hopeful for you!


----------



## BethMaassen

Thanks! I can not wait to test in the AM!!! I am pretty excited!


----------



## BethMaassen

busytulip said:


> How fun for her! EN(8) still refers to Target as the big red ball store. :haha: Kids are awesome! Glad it went well.
> 
> Oh Beth I wanted to say that I personally loved those Wal-Mart cheapies, I never got horrible evaps on them so I'm really hopeful for you!

I am in love with them. I used them when testing last time. With my first pregnancy, I was dumb and HAD to have the best of the best. LOL!


----------



## busytulip

I think they're great when testing, but don't get me wrong...I still love FRER for progression once you get that first bfp :haha:


----------



## BethMaassen

busytulip said:


> I think they're great when testing, but don't get me wrong...I still love FRER for progression once you get that first bfp :haha:

I have never done progression tests. Once I get the bfp, I phone up my doctor and get scheduled for a confirmation appointment.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

pinkpassion said:


> You guys are very encouraging! Thank you!!
> Onerth, I wore H all the time until I was pregnant with E. I miss it so badly and wish she would enjoy it. I'm sure I just need to make her stay in it for a while and get her used to it. She likes looking facing outward and none of my carriers do that (from what I understand they really aren't good for the baby to face outward?)

Im not sure where you heard that but its not true. As long as baby has good head control, you can face baby out. Moby, Mei Tai (buckle carriers too), ring sling all can be faced out. ESPECIALLY Ring sling ( imo).


----------



## pinkpassion

Onerth I'll have to look into that. I read it was because the carriers in the outward position put their backs and hips in a bad position. I have every one of those you listed so I'll give a good search. I love my ring sling but haven't been able to use it yet, the infant cradle was too awkward for us because I'm so little and we couldn't get a good adjustment so at the library they helped me do another hold for an infant, I loved it but could never replicate it after that. But now that she has head control I can probably try a hip carry or some other hold like that!


----------



## BethMaassen

:nope::shrug:
I don't get it ladies. Af is due tomorrow, and here is todays reults....

(nevermind the 12dpo written on it. My brain does not function today, supposed to say 13) 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160820_0835471_zps0gnzuqpd.jpg

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160820_0835471w_zps3xpqna8h.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im sorry Beth. Hopefully AF stays far away!!!

----------
Pink, id ask the library or look on youtube for different carries. :) 
-------
I did ANOTHER bike ride today- 21 miles!! My butt and hip dont hurt today. Padded shorts for riding are TDF! ( add a little diaper rash cream and baby powder and your girly bits are golden!). :bike:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Just wanted to update: I began having contractions in the morning on August 17th. By 5 PM they were so bad I could hardly walk. We got to the hospital at about 6:30 pm and I had to be wheeled up to the birth center. My baby girl was born at 9:08 pm that day. She was my third all natural, medication free birth.

I'm doing well, still having some issues with SPD at the moment and had excessive bleeding for a few hours after the birth. They had to put me on pitocin for a little while to get my uterus to contract to slow down the bleeding. I was bleeding through a heavy hospital pad within an hour. The bleeding did eventually slow down to like a period and I was sent home yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







SDC12051copy.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 13









alsdkhflsdkh (3)copy.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## busytulip

Congrats again Lilmiss. She's beautiful. Glad the bleeding has slowed and you're able to continue recovery at home.


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations lilmiss! She is absolutely precious!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Congrats LilMiss!!! So happy baby girl is here safely and you're on your way to recovery!!!

Beth - I'm sorry the tests are unclear!

OnErth - you go girl! That's amazing!


----------



## BethMaassen

I was looking back at last month, AF isn't due until Monday, so I have been counting one day ahead all this time. 
AF arrives for me the same day regardless of the length of the month. So, in this case, it is always due on the 22nd. I do not know why I thought it started on the 21st! Oh well!! LOL. Will be testing again in the morning.


----------



## Aayla

Lilmiss: She is gorgeous! So much hair!!! 

Onearth: Way to go on the biking!! The more you work out the the more the muscles work out the kinks. 

Beth: I don't see anything on the tests so far. I didn't get a positive until 14dpo so you never know. 

AFM: not much going on. The money fell through for the IUI. I missed 2 days of work and that cut the budget. I had to cut out other things as well. With going to vegas in a month and rent due at the same time as the IUI we just can't put it into the budget right now. But I did by 2 10 packs of the CB digi OPK. I will begin testing on Tuesday (CD 12) and then on Saturday (CD 16) I will begin testing twice a day. so we will be doing timed intercourse. We got pregnant this way before so I'm optimistic.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

yay for baby girl!!!!

aayla- :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - that means one more day to get that BFP!

Ayla - I'm sorry! It truly sucks when financial issues affect TTC. I really don't understand why the procedures aren't covered by insurance.

AFM: so we put together an Ingenuity sleeper that was sitting in the garage. My boss bought it for me but I was all for the bassinet so just put it away. Baby girl slept in it during the day and hallelujah!!! She slept in it at night. I was able to pick her up for feedings and put her back down. She still fussed too much at 5:30am so I put her with me but she's now snoozing back in the rock and sleep. I'm so happy and hopeful it will continue working. I'm almost convinced she hates to be flat on her back or flat period. She likes to be in some sort of curled up position. The rock and sleep has a head support and envelopes her so I guess that makes her feel more secure.


----------



## BethMaassen

Alright ladies. Here is my last test. I see a faint line. Which really has left me confused. I really don't know if it is a bfp or bfn. The test in RL has faded to nothingness since the photo was taken. 

I FEEL like I do when I am pregnant.. but that could all be in my head. I don't know. I am going crazy! 

I don't know if I should throw my hands up and wait for AF or phone my doctor tomorrow? I can't afford to buy any more tests, my "extras" budget has been depleted this month.
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160821_0849451_zpst2mjsdh6.jpg

Another pic:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160821_0849501_zpswclcdahs.jpg


It is so very faint.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - At a certain angle I see a shadow but I don't want to get your hopes up.


----------



## BethMaassen

Don't worry too much about getting my hopes up. I am just glad I am not seeing things. 
Here is the same test taken a minute or earlier, and a tweaked version. 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160821_0849031_zpsefezuhph.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160821_0849032_zpsj3qlr577.jpg


----------



## lenorajoy

YAY!!! Congrats lilmiss!! She's adorable. <3

Aayla - So sorry that finances fell through for this month. :hugs: Fx that this will be your month anyway.

Beth - I've seen other women go through this. Faint line, then nothing, then another faint line before they finally got their bfp. Hopefully AF will stay away for you.

Pink - definitely look into it! My sister carried at least her last baby facing forward in her sling, so maybe you could at least use that. I haven't heard it's bad either, but you never know! Do some research and do whatever you feel comfortable with. :hugs: Hopefully you can find something that works for you and baby.

Mrs. MB - How are you and the little one doing?


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> YAY!!! Congrats lilmiss!! She's adorable. <3
> 
> Aayla - So sorry that finances fell through for this month. :hugs: Fx that this will be your month anyway.
> 
> Beth - I've seen other women go through this. Faint line, then nothing, then another faint line before they finally got their bfp. Hopefully AF will stay away for you.
> 
> Pink - definitely look into it! My sister carried at least her last baby facing forward in her sling, so maybe you could at least use that. I haven't heard it's bad either, but you never know! Do some research and do whatever you feel comfortable with. :hugs: Hopefully you can find something that works for you and baby.
> 
> Mrs. MB - How are you and the little one doing?


I am going to see if I can scrounge up the cash to get a digi. That way there will be no "huh, what does this mean?" moments. That way I get a straight up answer one way of the other.


----------



## Aayla

on the latest pics I think I see a thin line. Not sure if it is anything. Instead of a digi I would probably go with a FRER first. Digi's aren't very sensitive.


----------



## BethMaassen

Aayla said:


> on the latest pics I think I see a thin line. Not sure if it is anything. Instead of a digi I would probably go with a FRER first. Digi's aren't very sensitive.

Good plan I think I will. Thank you.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - I posted a little update on last page. 

Beth - looking forward to your next test


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - I posted a little update on last page.
> 
> Beth - looking forward to your next test

:dohh: When I went back and read it I totally remember reading it when I caught up the first time around. So glad she's sleeping better! I'm sure that's a huge relief to you. Hopefully she'll keep it up! It totally makes sense that she may not like to be lying flat. She spent 9 months all curled up warm inside you, so I can see how that would be comforting to a newborn. I haven't heard of the thing you said she's sleeping in, but I'll definitely have to google it!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Beth I see it in that last post

Congrats lilmiss! 



Omg ladies moving has kicked our butts but it'll all be over tomorrow. 

But quick update... my baby boy decided to start crawling today just 3 days shy of 7 months!


----------



## BethMaassen

FLArmyWife said:


> Beth I see it in that last post
> 
> Congrats lilmiss!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg ladies moving has kicked our butts but it'll all be over tomorrow.
> 
> But quick update... my baby boy decided to start crawling today just 3 days shy of 7 months!

That is amazing about your baby boy! 
My youngest is 2 days away from being 8 months, and she is cruising around, she has even tried to walk alone a few times :haha: Because she is not ready she falls. But you gotta admire her go-get-'em attitude!


----------



## BethMaassen

Okay ladies I manages to go out and get some EPT tests, and because I am impatient :haha: I tested about an hour ago on a 4 hour hold. 
(These are blue dye, but I never had a problem with them.) 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160821_181137_zpsqscdsce4.jpg


same test negative (looks creepy) Not sure why it rotated
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160821_181137a_zps2hdsfs0x.jpg


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - Whoo!!! Good job baby boy!!! Good luck finishing the move!

Lenora - It's the https://toddlerbabyshop.com/310cb7d...utm_name=c264b4de-9f71-4923-89bb-69b8974ce5dc. It's a little low for our bed and we originally weren't sure because of our dog. Here's to hoping for another successful night. 

AFM: Baby Girl had a cluster feeding day. She was on the boob the whole day. She's more aware, staying awake between feedings. We took her for her first stroller walk today. She slept the whole time. I am so damn sore now...


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lilmis- CONGRATS!!!! BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!

Beth- I saw the lines on the first and 3rd. But I also did see one on the second invert. I do not see anything on your blue dye.

Fla- Hope you're all done with the moving! Yuck. I always hate moving.

I hope everyone else is doing well and had a wonderful weekend. Thank you for all the well wishes for my angel. I spent the weekend doing some nesting to keep myself from thinking about it. Only a few tears were shed. I swear these pregnancy hormones have me crying at everything. Including the Olympics. Good golly!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - I bet you can't wait for the move to be over! Hopefully you can get some R&R when it's all over. Aww baby boy is officially mobile! He's definitely in a hurry to get moving!

Mrs. MB - That looks so comfy! Like a little baby hammock. :) I can't blame her for wanting to sleep in it.

August - I'm glad you were able to keep busy and shed a few tears. But I'm even more glad you'll soon have a little rainbow baby to hold!

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Mine was very busy, but also really nice. We finally had the time to move the office over to the old spare bedroom on Saturday so we can finally start getting the baby's room put together! So excited! Sunday we spent with family, which we haven't had a chance to do in at least a month.

It's nice to finally see some progress in our house. We get a couple of hours on the weeknights to work on it, but there are so many other things to work on (like attempting to keep up with dishes with a stupid dishwasher that doesn't do a very good job of cleaning or drying dishes:trouble:, plus mail and cleaning and laundry) and our weekends always end up being so busy that it's very slow going. Tuesday nights are now blocked out by bowling until December, plus we have music practice at church every other Wednesday, so those days are out, too. Oh well... Eventually we'll get there if we keep chipping away at it. I think I might finally be starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and that's a good feeling.


----------



## BethMaassen

Thank you for the support ladies. I am so beyond aggravated. AF is due today. so far no show. This morning's test is yet another bfn. I am throwing in the towel.
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160822_1029041_zpsh2zifqt2.jpg


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry Beth. :hugs: There's still hope, but I hope if AF is going to show her face she doesn't make you wait too long.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope you ladies had a fab weekend. We stayed down at Disney and had a great time. I've caught up but no time to reply, I had Friday off so behind on work. :hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## Aayla

My weekend was uneventful. I spent Saturday cross stitching as I had a 24 hour challenge from a group I am in. I recently joined a few cross stitch groups on FB and they have challenges and events that we can do. I am currently tly doing one where we need to do 4000 stitches by Sept 5. I am already over 1000 because of the othe challenge. It is keeping me busy and my mind on other things. 

On the TTC front: CD 11 today. I start using opks tomorrow. I don't expect to see the smiley until next Monday or Tuesday but you never know.


----------



## BethMaassen

Still no signs of AF today... That being said I talked to a friend, and she advised me to call my doctor. I have. They said they were going to have a nurse refer me for a blood test and call me back. I am still waiting on the call back. Which is nerve wrecking seeing as I am keeping it secret, and I live in a house with my family, so I gotta grab the phone first! (house phone, I do not have an active mobile phone)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Good luck Beth.


----------



## lenorajoy

I second that, good luck Beth! :dust:


----------



## lenorajoy

I dropped my kitties off at the vet today for their tests, shots, and spay. They were so good this morning, didn't resist or meow when I put them in their carriers. They sounded so sad most of the way there on the car ride... :cry: Made me tear up a little! 
They were great once the car stopped. Just sat in their carriers looking around curiously while we were in the vet's office. There were other cats in there and I heard a dog barking and whining and they didn't seem to bother them. I was glad they weren't mad at me (yet!). Rue was even kneading her blanket in the carrier and purring. It's going to be a quiet night at home tonight... I'll pick them up in the morning to take them home. Thankfully we have bowling tonight, so it won't seem so lonely. It's funny how quickly I've gotten used to having them around. <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Lilmiss congrats <3 she's lovely!!! Sooo much hair... Happy everything went smoothly!

Mrs. MB breast feeding is great....but sometimes you spend the whole day on the couch nursing. Mateo still has days where he would prefer to suck on my boob all day! Like right now haha... Maybe that's why he's in the 95 wieght percentile ;) little piglet!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - Good Luck!

Lenora - You get used to your fur babies very quick. I know once we had our pup I couldn't imagine not having him. When we had to drop him off for surgery I bawled so hard. 

Corn - I swear sometimes she sucks me dry :) She's still not keen on sleeping separately at night but has no issues during the day.... Love that Mateo is in the 95% percentile! We call baby B a leach and piggy too, lol. She has a tendency to eat so noisily at night she wakes up DH with her snorts. Definitely not raising a lady over here.


----------



## lenorajoy

Corn - Aww the little chunk!! I think we need a new pic. :winkwink:

Mrs. MB - I love the little snorts!! :haha: So cute! <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Here's his four month picture. He's wearing 6-9 month clothes now, but his bottom is to big for most 6months stuff :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies! I thought I would take a break and introduce you to my youngest - Moira! She is 8 months today! 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_4959_zpswpeq5ipp.jpg


On another note. blood test came back negative!


----------



## Aayla

Corn: He is sooo cute!! 

Beth: Moira is so cute too. Sorry the test came back negative. I swear HPTs are just crap now.


----------



## BethMaassen

Edited --
After obsessing and everything. AF ended showing her ugly face while I was asleep.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Corn you got some strong milk there mama! He's 3 whole pounds heavier than Ellie lol!

Six month checkup went great. She's 15 lbs 2 oz and 27.2" long. Dr commented on how long she is. She's gonna be a tall one like her sissy (50" at only 6!) I'm 5'9 and SO is 6'2 so yeah it's inevitable. Dr was totally on board with BLW, but told me to be mindful of things that they can (and will) choke on. Obviously that is my biggest concern so I obviously am very careful. She had 3 shots but only cried for a few seconds. I like that at this age they are very easy to distract. I took her over to the sink and turned it on, stuck her hand in the water and she was happy again. :laugh2:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lilmiss I don't think I told you congrats yet! Just beautiful!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Beth she's so sweet, love the cheeks! 
Disney I know, Mateo is 18.9 literally off the growth chart when he started off in he 10-25 percentile. He is also 26 inches, but I'm 5'9 as well so maybe he will be a big boy. 50 inches is tall for 6! Tall like mom :)


----------



## lenorajoy

Ahh such cuties!!! Corn, he is just so adorable, I can't get enough of his squishy little face! <3<3


----------



## BethMaassen

Cornfieldland said:


> Beth she's so sweet, love the cheeks!
> Disney I know, Mateo is 18.9 literally off the growth chart when he started off in he 10-25 percentile. He is also 26 inches, but I'm 5'9 as well so maybe he will be a big boy. 50 inches is tall for 6! Tall like mom :)

Mateo is absolutely adorable,:by the way. 


My girls are big. My eldest, Athiliya, was born at 21.5 inches now she 28 months and about 36inches! Her daddy is 6'2 and grandaddy is 6'3. I was tall as a child and predicted to be at least 6foot. I stopped growing at 13 and and I am 5'5. 

Moira is more heavy than tall. At 6 months she was 28 inches and 20lbs. And to think her first month or so we struggled with failure to thrive.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Damn this thread makes cute babies!!!! 

Corn - absolutely love Mateo!

Beth - what a pretty little girl you have!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Adorable babies!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Trying hard to keep up on my phone since we are having internet issues but a San target ad keeps popping up and won't close making it hard. 
I promise I'm trying my best

Hope all our ladies are having a wonderful week


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Non medicated cycle NTNP cycle too...and of course mid cycle spotting/light Af when wiping on CD17 ( not O or implant related either) . GRRR. :growlmad:


----------



## lenorajoy

Hope you get those internet issues fixed soon FLA! We miss you. But don't worry about getting a little behind or posting frequently. We all know it's a pain on a phone! Hope you and your family are doing well and settling in well after the move.

Sorry to hear about the spotting Onerth! :dust:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yeah that Target ad is annoying on mobile. 

Hope everyone is doing well <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Af came after 16 days. :cry: Still NTNP this part of Aug


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry onerth!

I finally have internet so hoping tonight when dh is on baby duty to try and catch up some (i've been skim reading)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> :( I'm sorry onerth!
> 
> I finally have internet so hoping tonight when dh is on baby duty to try and catch up some (i've been skim reading)

Its ok. 

At least it was 16 days though and not 160! Im happy about that at least!


----------



## frangi33

Hey ladies sorry I've been mia I've been v poorly. The mastitis spread to my kidneys and blood, its been a rough time to say the least but I'm on the mend now and out of hospital.

Will update soon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oh Frangi! You poor thing I'm so sorry! Hope you are getting better, you have had so much going on :cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Omg frangi that is awful! Glad you're out of the hospital and doing better. Get well soon :flower:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Frangi - I'm so sorry!!!! That's just so much to deal with. I hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## Aayla

Frangi: I am so sorry to hear that. Glad you are out of the hospital. 

Onerth: 16 days? So you had a 16 day cycle? is it because it without the femara? 

AFM: Not much going on here. CD 14 here. opk's are negative of course. but it feels good to be doing something. I am not going away this weekend so there is no risk of missing or having to suddenly drive back. Just going to spend a nice relaxing weekend cross stitching my heart out.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Frangi: I am so sorry to hear that. Glad you are out of the hospital.
> 
> Onerth: 16 days? So you had a 16 day cycle? is it because it without the femara?
> 
> AFM: Not much going on here. CD 14 here. opk's are negative of course. but it feels good to be doing something. I am not going away this weekend so there is no risk of missing or having to suddenly drive back. Just going to spend a nice relaxing weekend cross stitching my heart out.

Yep, because its unmedicated. 
---
Frangi, my goodness! 

Aayla, i hope that make it less stressful. 

I rode a shorter distance on my bike but faster and the last 3mi, my knees were screaming to stop, i considered just falling over in the side grass but thought better of it. I did stop and made it back with the group ( where i have not before) huffing and puffing along. Saturday we are doing a 26mi ride.....oh my. :huh::bodyb::saywhat:

8/18- 18.5mi @9.5mph
8/20- 21.2mi @10.3mph
8/25-16.8mi @11.2mph


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Sorry AF started so soon, but great job with the biking! Man, that's a lot of miles. And those speeds are great!

Frangi - So sorry to hear you were in the hospital and the mastitis spread! That sounds horrifying! Glad you're on the mend now, though, and back home. Get well soon!

Aayla - a nice relaxing weekend sounds wonderful. :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: I have to say, I wish I was better prepared for how one feels after giving birth... The soreness and pain while bleeding isn't making recocery easy. I don't quite know who my body belongs to because it's not my body and it's not my pregnant body... my little babe is doing well though. She cluster fed from about 8pm to 1am but the only woke up twice at night. I actually got some sleep :)

Post birth is crappy (IMO). Your body has been torn and stretched and you're loosing fluids. All You want to do is cuddle this new little being but you feel like crap and this cute little thing is also sleep depriving you which makes you feel even worse. 
It is great though that she slept so well. FX she turns out to be a great sleeper and you feel better soon



Mrs. MB said:


> My phone only lets me do one picture at a time...

she is so adorable



frangi33 said:


> I do have mastitis and am on antibiotics. I feel like literal death and can't get out of bed and its moving day tomorrow. Cant wait for this to be over so I can get some r&r. Kudos to every woman thats ever had mastitis coz its just mean. Pink am I right in thinking you had it?

oh no. That sucks. I am so sorry. I hope you feel better soon.





Disneymom1129 said:


> Not meaning to leave anyone out! We had a busy weekend. Today we went up to Oak Glen and I took Ellie's six month pictures (although her actual six month milestone isn't until Wednesday.) I managed to break my big toe while up there :dohh:. That's what I get for being a dummy and wearing flats when I knew darn well I'd be walking on a trail! I got a few good pics but overall was hoping for some better ones. It's hard since she still isn't sitting up and it was hot out today. I might take a few more tomorrow idk. I will be sure to share them with you this week :)
> 
> Have a good week everyone :flower:

Ellie is just so adorable. Loved her pics. I'm sorry about your toe. broken toes are terrible. 



lenorajoy said:


> AFM: I felt the baby move this morning!!! <3:cloud9: I think I felt it yesterday, too, but it felt like a muscle twitch and I was just leaning forward when it happened, so I didn't think too much of it. I just remember thinking I've never had muscle spasm there before. It was definitely more prominent this morning, so I started googling. :haha:

It is so exciting when you finally start feeling them move. I had no idea that is what I was feeling the first week. I, like you, just assumed it was a muscle twitch. 



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: we had our first pediatrician appointment today. Loved the doctor! Baby V is already .48 pounds over birth weight!!! I was wondering if she's eating enough or just comforting on the nipple but all seems well! We don't have to go back until she's 1 month now. Doctor approved using a pacifier and putting a blanket in the bassinet under her. She's now sleeping peacefully in the bassinet.
> 
> And please let me know if I'm completely spamming with baby pictures.

Yay for good weight gain. and :happydance: for sleeping peacefully in the bassinet

and don't worry about baby pic spam.. we all love to see it



pinkpassion said:


> Afm. I have begun my first pp af. The exact same day as my last af before getting pregnant :haha: So if I got pregnant this month (I WON'T) it'd have the same due date as E's.. weird to think about!

It is crazy to think about. 



pinkpassion said:


> Hi :hi: we are doing well!!! :) she's doing so well and growing so great!! I had her in the er 10 days ago for a 103 fever and of course they wanted to run all kinds of tests and admit her.
> yikes how scary Everything came back normal and 2 days later H came down with a fever and cold symptoms. So I think at this point we assume it was the same virus but she just didn't get any of the symptoms just the fever. so glad it just seemed to be something fairly minor.  And she's been pretty good since. They do want me to get a stool sample on her but I've tried the last week and I can never get enough. It always soaks into her diaper before I can get it. And I tried doing a cloth diaper without the inserts and it was a disaster. She didn't poop but instead peed everywhere and soaked everything:/ so I don't know what to do about that! I'm sorry but the mental picture gave me a bit of a giggle. I know it isn't funny for you though so I hope you were/are eventually able to get the stool sample
> 
> Other than that I'm doing well. I've been having horrible vivid nightmares lately and it's been exhausting. I haven't slept well the last two weeks. I'm not sure if it could be my birth control or what but if it is I'm going to stop it because I can't deal with it. These are bad nightmares. Like I vividly see terrible things happening to my baby or other people's babies. I wake up sweaty and heart pounding and I'm shakey and hearts pounding all the way to E's room until I see she's ok. I usually only have vivid dreams like this in pregnancy and they fade around 4-5 weeks pp (I assume when the hormones fade out) and they did disappear this time but have been back the last 2ish weeks or so. I'm thinking they coincide with my beginning birth control pills. They are the mini pill so progesterone only. So I guess it definitely could be?? Any thoughts? that's terrible. I hope your dr is able to shed some light. I'd wake up in a panic
> My highlight of this week is: since having had mastitis 3 times I've had to pump exclusively the last 6 weeks to keep my milk drained and because of E's lip tie she was taking in a lot of air and causing colic and her to be miserable. So the last week I tried nursing her and she took to it so easily and has nursed every other feeding!!! I'm so proud of her and so happy to be washing less bottles and pump parts :haha: So my plan is to get her back to exclusively nursing by next month!!!

:happydance::happydance: go PInk!



lenorajoy said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your excitement for me, I'm super excited about feeling the baby move! I wish I could feel him/her all the time, but I know that's coming and I'll probably wish I didn't once the little nugget is using my internal organs as a punching bag! :haha: It feels like he/she is sitting directly on my bladder lately. I've been in the bathroom at least once every hour unless I'm not drinking anything at all. And sometimes even then! I usually try not to drink much for a while before bed so I don't have to pee 3 times a night and despite that I had to get up just a few hours after going to sleep, feeling like I was about to burst! I might as well get used to it, though, because that isn't bound to change anytime soon. :)

lol exactly. I wanted to feel all the time then towards the end I wanted to be like "Just calm down already!" but it is still super sweet even when they're kicking/punching your lungs and it is hard to breath. 



AugustAngel15 said:


> No. Not really. I had to do the awful deed of firing a staff last week. Meanwhile, I've been working crazy hours. I had gone to a family reunion on Sunday. All this stuff going on in Milwaukee. Sad. One of my cousins had to leave the reunion early because they are National Guard and was activated to go help with the riots in Milwaukee. This is just sickening.

oh man. I'm sorry for everything you/your area is going through. We were worried my husband's NG group was gonna get 'deployed' to go help with stuff like that




ok ladies that is my first catch up post. I'm sick and feeling like shiz. Sweets is teething and is a nightmare. So while he is down for what I assume will be a very short nap.. I'm going to try to lay down too. DH is at drill this weekend so my normal Sunday child-freeish day will not happen so I'll try my best to finish catching up


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya ladies! How is everyone doing?

I took a couple day off because I needed time to think and talk to my husband. We would really like to have another baby ASAP because of reasons I have mentioned, but I am now 8 months postpartum, after my second cesarean in less than 2 years.
And I am really REALLY concerned about getting pregnant too soon. Which this month, though I gave it thought, I figured I was probably safe, but now I am worried about getting pregnant again too soon! 
I could just wait until January. which I am leaning toward, but my mom is not getting any better, and that makes me worry about waiting! I am thinking I am gonna call my OBGYN on Monday and set up an appointment to see if I am healed enough to get pregnant again. That way I know.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I apologize for not being as active as I usually am! I do think about everyone and hope all the new babies are doing well, our preggy mamas are feeling well, and our TTC ladies are doing well. 

AFM just been trying to work as much as I can. A couple days ago Ellie finally started sitting up without toppling over right away, and today she starts crawling and I can see her first tooth cutting. So just been very hectic and busy!

Have a great week everyone


----------



## Aayla

CD 16 today. Had some EWCM so I am in my fertile time now. OPK's still negative and even though with the digi the second line doesn't mean much it was darker than the last few days. Just trying to make sure I don't put too much pressure on DH. I should ovulate by Tuesday. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Seems to be quiet lately.


----------



## busytulip

Frangi hope you're doing okay

Sorry onerth

Beth FX'D you're given the all clear, can understand your hesitancy.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BethMaassen

Frangi- hope you are feeling better soon. 

Busy- Thanks. I am calling my doctor tomorrow. Hopefully I will have some idea what I am doing soon. :)


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA sorry you're feeling sick. Hopefully you've been able to recuperate over the weekend.

Beth - I hope you're give the okay to move forward. I would guess you would be okay to be pregnant, but it's a total guess. I can understand why you would be uneasy about it, though!

Frangi - Hope you're feeling better and the antibiotics are doing their job.

Disney - It's crazy how fast they learn! Once they start they just don't slow down!

Aayla - :dust:

Busy and August - I hope you and your little beans are doing well!

I hope everyone had a great weekend! It's been so quiet here lately!

I did feel some flutters yesterday! <3


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone is doing well! I will have to do a complete catch up another time.

BUSY BUSY BUSY!!!!


----------



## BethMaassen

I called my Doctor, she is booking out until October, which seems to be ridiculous to wait, when I am already feeling pressured by time to ask her if it is okay to get pregnant again. I will probably have to surrender to yet another cesarean, but after my second, I kinda figured I would not get much options anymore. I don't know but this is really starting to agravate me.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm sorry beth. Could you maybe try to get in to another dr for their opinion?


sorry ladies this illness is kicking my butt and baby is being a pain (cutting a tooth).

Sending love to all our ladies


----------



## Mrs. MB

I think we lost a lot of our ladies to life outside of BnB :) hopefully they'll check in every now and again so we know how they're doing.

I am going through some things and I have TTC supplies left over. I have most of a pack of PreSeed and some digital OPKs left, maybe a digi HPT too. Anyone interested? I'll package them up and send them. I think we are done with TTC.


----------



## Mrs. WB

Hi all!!!

Newbie here. So excited to be trying for our first in Oct. 2016, Hoping for a 1 cycle home run..... I know it might not happen but a girl can dream right???

Ms. MB.... if you don't have any takers on your surplus, I will take them off your hands.


----------



## Aayla

Mrs MB: I am definitely interested!


----------



## BethMaassen

FLArmyWife said:


> I'm sorry beth. Could you maybe try to get in to another dr for their opinion?
> 
> 
> sorry ladies this illness is kicking my butt and baby is being a pain (cutting a tooth).
> 
> Sending love to all our ladies

I paid a visit to Doctor Google. Not my first choice. But it seems pretty unanimous on waiting at least 6 months. 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x543066/how-soon-after-a-caesarean-can-i-get-pregnant<

I did write to my primary. She told me She does not know my history, so I need to talk to my OBGYN. And because my OBGYN is booked so far out, I have no patience. 

I got really angry earlier. Because had I been allowed to go over my due date with Moira (was due December 25th 2015) or even TO my due date, I am sure she would have flipped, and I would not have had to go through a c-section again. (she was almost there her her head was facing my hip bone. ) 
I fell had I been allowed to wait it out, I would NOT be in this situation.


----------



## Aayla

Some OPK test porn for you ladies!! Today is CD 18. it's a CB digi so I know the lines don't always mean anything but this is the darkest I have seen so far. No smiley today but it should be soon. If I am on schedule then I should ovulate on Wednesday. So hopefully I will get smiley tomorrow evening. BD is right on schedule. Today, yesterday and the day before that. I just hope hubby can keep going :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160829_181449 (2).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## busytulip

Aayla FX'd hun, it would be so lovely if you were able to get a bfp outside of an IUI :hugs:

Welcome Mrs.WB :wave:

FLArmy, you poor dear. Hope you are on the mend soon!

Beth I don't really know what to say, that would be really frustrating. :hugs:

Disney I hope things are going okay with work and you aren't stressing yourself too much. Way to go Ellie! It's amazing how quickly they learn things.

Hope things are going wonderfully August!

Happy 17 weeks Lenora!!

Missing our ladies who haven't checked in for a while :hug:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ayla - PM me your name and address and I'll mail everything to you this week!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs WB, make sure to copy and paste the agreement on the first page. :) 

--------
Sorry i havent been updating, we literally got flooded yesterday!! 12in of water, sewage water flood our garage and basement. CRAZY mess. 

Pics: this is our street and its almost to the railroad tracks and just beyond the fence is the highway that was flooded out. This is our basement and the water got higher than this!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160828_194743.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20160828_195216.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Some OPK test porn for you ladies!! Today is CD 18. it's a CB digi so I know the lines don't always mean anything but this is the darkest I have seen so far. No smiley today but it should be soon. If I am on schedule then I should ovulate on Wednesday. So hopefully I will get smiley tomorrow evening. BD is right on schedule. Today, yesterday and the day before that. I just hope hubby can keep going :haha:

Should be the next day or so! GL this cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## Aayla

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Mrs WB, make sure to copy and paste the agreement on the first page. :)
> 
> --------
> Sorry i havent been updating, we literally got flooded yesterday!! 12in of water, sewage water flood our garage and basement. CRAZY mess.
> 
> Pics: this is our street and its almost to the railroad tracks and just beyond the fence is the highway that was flooded out. This is our basement and the water got higher than this!

Oh no!! That is horrible. I'm sorry to see that. I hope you didn't lose anything valuable.


----------



## busytulip

OnErth...that's just awful. I'm so sorry :hugs: Thinking of you as you begin clean-up and FX'd you don't have anymore rain coming soon.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Welcome Mrs. WB!

Onearth- That looks like a fun time. Lol. Nothing like poo water in your house.


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome Mrs. WB! :hi: This could get interesting with Mrs. MB's name being so similar! :haha: Best of luck and :dust: for October!! You never know, I somehow pulled it off on the first cycle not preventing. Fx for the same for you!

FLA - You poor thing. Hoping you're on the mend very soon and Sweets gets some relief from the pain of teething. Hopefully it'll go quickly for him! (And you!)

Beth - Oh my! I'm so sorry they didn't let things progress on their own. :( Are you able to speak with anyone at your OB's office who would be able to answer questions for you or have the doctor call you back? I know at my office the ladies there are able to answer basic questions or at least will be able to pass them on to the doctor for me so they can call me back if it doesn't require an appointment. Hopefully your office is able to do the same. October is a long time to wait, especially if you're fine to start trying now! That's at least one cycle wasted.

Aayla - YAY TEST PORN!! Fx so hard this is your cycle. :hugs:

OnErth - Yikes!! So sorry you're having to deal with a flooded basement. I hope you get a break from the rain so you can get things cleaned up and you didn't lose anything important. That must be miserable.

Busy - Thanks! And happy almost 18 weeks to you, right? Do you have any scans coming up? BTW, so glad you wrote a catch up post. I would be forgetting everything :haha: and having to make multiple posts but thankfully I can just scroll up and see your post to remind me. Definitely cheating!


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> Welcome Mrs. WB!
> 
> Onearth- That looks like a fun time. Lol. Nothing like poo water in your house.

:rofl: Poo water.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Just a little venting I need to do. Yesterday, my job sent out an email that they are changing insurance companies on 09/01. That is the day after tomorrow. This new insurance provider does not contract with my current OB. I have an appointment scheduled for next week. After several emails and phone calls yesterday in regards to whether or not I have to switch, it turns out that I do have to find a new physician. I am so frustrated as I'm almost halfway through this pregnancy and really love my doctor. She has been with me every step of the way and then some. So now I have to find a different doctor within a hospital system that is not bad, but it is not my preferred system. So now I'm running into the issue of getting my 16 week appointment scheduled with a new physician. They are not wanting to do it because I do not have an insurance card or any benefits info. So am I just supposed to wait? Last time it took 5 weeks to get an insurance card! This is insane, especially for the cost that I'm paying for the insurance. I'm so frustrated and stressed. It has already been a horrendous week at work. I cannot wait for Thursday! I'm going to Kentucky with my mom to visit my mammaw and pappaw (grandma and grandpa) for the weekend. I just need to get away.

Sorry for being selfish. I hope all is good with all you FAB ladies!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - I'm guessing your employer is aware that you're pregnant. I would ask for HR to get you a letter confirming benefits or agreement to reimburse you for the cost of the 16 week visit. This is short notice and should pretty much be illegal...

OnErth - Holy cow! That's horrible!

Mrs. WB - Welcome! I'm sorry I originally missed your post. I think I confused your name with mine, lol. I hope you won't need any of the supplies, short of HPT :) I didn't start using all that junk until cycle five or six :)

Lenora - yay, 17 weeks! Time really is flying! 

Disney - life so gets in the way :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mrs. MB- My employer, the new insurance, and the old insurance are all aware that I'm pregnant. The only time they would make an exception is if I was in the third trimester. I spent hours yesterday and this morning trying to find a way around this. Unfortunately, this is beyond my control. The new insurance will be emailing me a temp card sometime next week so I can secure a new physician. This is awful. But hey, at least if I decide to OD on heroin or something, I can get Narcan for free!


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - pardon my French but that's fucking bullshit! I'm sorry you're in that situation.


----------



## FLArmyWife

AugustAngel15 said:


> Test porn!!!!
> 
> Other than that, it's been a year since my ultrasound where I was told baby didn't have a heartbeat anymore. I had a dream about it last night. Just makes me cherish this baby so much more. Do you ever get over it though? I've been crying on and off all day. I'm sure the pregnancy hormones have something to do with it.

:cry::hugs: I don't think you ever get over it, just learn to deal better maybe :hugs:



AugustAngel15 said:


> Today was when I found out there was no heartbeat. I opted to do it naturally and Friday will be a year since that. Next Tuesday is our 2 year wedding anniversary. So much emotion in the next week.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Disneymom1129 said:


> AFM today is Ellie's half-birthday. Time flies! Before we know it we will be celebrating 1st birthdays.
> 
> She had her first food today too. Cut up teeny tiny pieces of banana and she seemed to like it! This baby-led weaning is so much different than what I did with my first, I just did plain jane rice cereal and baby food with her.

I can't believe 1st birthdays will be on the horizon soon!
I wanted to look into BLW but never did and with Sweet's allergy issue I guess it might be better for me to do simple pureed foods. 
Did your DD1 like rice cereal? Sweets hates it! We finally got through all the veggies we have so Sweets will be trying bananas tonight. interested to see him try something kinda sweet. 



lenorajoy said:


> AFM - Had an appointment yesterday. My blood pressure is good, the baby's heartbeat is strong, and I've met the other midwife at the practice. That was the whole appointment! :haha: I believe I was out of the building 20 minutes after my appointment started, and I didn't even have to take off any clothes or play pincushion! But I have my next appointment scheduled for the anatomy scan! Can't wait to see baby looking like a baby! :happydance: Definitely going to frame one of the scan pictures. I bought a cute picture frame that I think will go perfectly in the nursery (once we finally get to work on it...), so I'll put a good ultrasound pic in there and find somewhere to put it in the room.
> 
> Love to all and hope everyone is well!

Dang that was a quick appointment! I wish my dr's office was that efficient. Eek exciting about the anatomy scan! it's amazing how baby like they look versus looking like a gummy bear. FX you get a great photo to put up in the nursery



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im not following a plan!
> 
> 3yrs ago, i watched Twilight ( the movies) with my old highschool art teacher and she was talking about her weightloss and i thought " i need to do that!". So she helped me get started with My Fitness Pal ( counting calories and watching portions) and then I got a YMCA membership and did weight lifting ( which i hate) and cardio ( swimming, spinning/cycling, walking, fitness classes) and i lost 15lbs...then lost our Y membership and gained it all back and some. :cry::growlmad:
> 
> Fast forward. i noticed id have to buy XL shirts and size 18 pants and people asked if i was pregnant ( strangers) so i got on the scale and it said 181. I was in denial and went to buy a new scale, which of course confirmed I was 5'4 and 181lbs. :dohh:
> 
> I got a YMCA membership, joined a walking club and got a bike! I started on My Fitness Pal again and its been ok so far. I still have trouble not binge eating after dinner and not skipping breakfast.
> 
> Keep it up girl. You can do it!
> 
> Tonight im going on my first ever 20 MILE bike ride with a group instead of walking club. So I may be posting from the hospital bed when i fall over on my bike from the long trip! :blush::haha:
> 
> I don't have a weight issue but man oh man I would NEVER last a 20 mile bike ride so you are my hero!
> 
> Heres my exercise plan if you want to call it that? Its not set in stone but i follow it. Here is also my bike, Jean, as i call her. Shes a 1970s Huffy SunCountry. <3

:thumbup:



BethMaassen said:


> Well, 11dpo, fmu, nothing! Absolutely nothing! I think I see something and then I look again, nothing!
> I am not too upset (yet) With both my girls I got a faint bfp the day before AF was due, and it might be just the same this time, if there is anything. So I will be waiting until Saturday to test again.
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160818_094137_RichtoneHDR1_zpsv58fp0ri.jpg

faints/quinters can be so cruel



lenorajoy said:


> Myfitnesspal is great! I've been using it for years (of course on and off) and I lost 60 lbs using it, combined with exercise. I gained a ton of weight after I got married... So I had a lot to lose. Part of it was definitely my eating habits, and I was slightly less active after marriage, but not by that much. I think a lot of it had to do with Mirena, but it's so hard to say.I say it probably had a TON to do with it. Mirena caused me to gain 40 lbs in just 3 months! My eating habits didn't change, my excerise/activity level didn't change. nothing.. just had that stupid device put in. 100000% blame it!
> I didn't lose a bunch of weight after having it removed, but losing weight has always been the hard part. Weight always goes on my body like it was meant to be there, and in a short time, but weight loss almost always takes some time. Good luck with your personal goals!

I also had a VERY hard time trying to loose the weight after I had it removed. I was STILL working on getting it off 2 years later when I got pregnant. So don't think it's just your body being cruel. I think Mirena should be pulled off the market



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Oy vey!! I did it, i made the ride but the ride was rough! ROAD is not like CLASS!
> 
> I was fine until mile 8ish. Then my hips started hurting. ( i ride bow legged for some reason and it furthers the issue). Then miles 10-20 were rough. We had to stop once for me, i lagged behind, and had to slow my pace but I made it! I did 20miles!
> 
> 20 miles in 2hrs at avg speed of 9mph. :happydance:
> and im crazy enough to do it next week. :D
> 
> 
> 
> *and my body is SO sore right now. Hips, legs, shoulders, butt. *

They need a bowing down smiley! I sooo see you as amazing for being able to bike that long/far



OnErth&InHvn said:


> the bike showed me who was boss........and its not me. lol. :haha:

 No you did show it who's boss because my ass would have been flat on the pavement gasping for air at mile 4! 



lenorajoy said:


> FLA - Where has my brain gone? You totally told us that a couple of days ago! :dohh: Good luck with the move this weekend! I hope you get to take advantage of that pool soon! :winkwink: You're amazing, by the way, actually taking the time to read with all of that going on. Look forward to hearing from you when you're all settled in!
> Haven't made it in the pool yet as it's been raining a lot. had hoped to get in it today but no such luck and we have a big storm coming our way so might be next week before I get in it




pinkpassion said:


> I feel like every time I tell y'all something I have to back track and tell you it failed or wasn't what I thought :dohh: so E has started fighting me massively on nursing. She was doing so well. And well it caused (or my wacky cycle caused) a decrease in my supply so I started pumping more in hopes to increase it again and I'm back to bottles with her :wacko: it's a yo-yo act for us. BUT I just ordered a nipple shield. It helped H when she was this age and I was able to wean her off of it slowly so I'm hoping the same will work out with E.oh pink I really hope this helps. I'm sorry you're having so many issues. I am having a foggy brain (thanks cold medicine) but does you LO have a tongue or lip tie? I thought I"d remembered you posting about one but maybe not. :shrug: either way hope the shield helpsI also ordered a head support for her since she's getting a flathead. With H I carried her or held her all the time and I'm embarrassed to say E has been laid down a lot more than I like. Mostly because she hates the carriers, I've tried all of my carriers multiple times. And I just can't hold her like I did H, especially when I have to tend to H. It's awful and I feel bad about it. Especially when she just wants to be with me or be held. I've been extra diligent to spend one on one time with both girls. It's just hard. I have NO IDEA how mom's with more than two do it.
> 
> oh hun I"m sure that is tough on you
> Anyway that's my rumblings this morning. It's been pretty stormy here over the last week so we are going stir crazy. But we are about to get out and go to the grocery store (woohoo for little grocery store outings) it keeps H entertained and wears her out before nap so I'll take it :haha: and today we start my birthday week celebrations (we celebrate birthdays for a week in our house) something I started a long time ago and tradition stuck
> . Can't believe I'm going to be 30 in 5 days!!! Busy week this next few weeks for us!!

Hope you had a fabulous birthday week celebration and Amazing birthday!



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im going cycling around town and class but not riding like that until next week. I could go on another ride with them but i need to recover from this one!
> lol my recovery would be like a 6 month process :haha:




Mrs. MB said:


> Ugh! I typed up a big response and my phone ate it. I had my computer do that a few times. Almost through the $800 tower across the room
> 
> AFM: hubby going to work Monday. He's meeting some of his buddies for lunch today so I'm getting the feel of how it's going to be :) baby girl is pretty much eating and sleeping. She has a bit of a diaper rash on her thing fold but it doesn't seem to bother her. I'm still in a lot of pain but it's getting better. I'm getting stupid post partum stretch marks! Say what?!

It is scary when you're on your own for the first time. I can remember the first night we didn't have family with us and both the DH and I were terrified and then the next day I was going to be alone with Sweets all day and I was freaking out. 
Hope her rash went away quick. If possible sometimes letting them air out for a minute or so between new diapers can help. 
Boo pp stretch marks! We need the bat!




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im not sure where you heard that but its not true. As long as baby has good head control, you can face baby out. Moby, Mei Tai (buckle carriers too), ring sling all can be faced out. ESPECIALLY Ring sling ( imo).

Eh... this should be taken with a grain of salt a little. Yes most carries are designed to be faced out, but that doesn't mean they are going to hold your baby in the proper position. There are so many carriers out there that don't hold the baby's legs/hips in the M position which can cause hip problems etc. 



pinkpassion said:


> Onerth I'll have to look into that. I read it was because the carriers in the outward position put their backs and hips in a bad position. I have every one of those you listed so I'll give a good search. I love my ring sling but haven't been able to use it yet, the infant cradle was too awkward for us because I'm so little and we couldn't get a good adjustment so at the library they helped me do another hold for an infant, I loved it but could never replicate it after that. But now that she has head control I can probably try a hip carry or some other hold like that!

I hope you find something that works hun!



OnErth&InHvn said:


> -------
> I did ANOTHER bike ride today- 21 miles!! My butt and hip dont hurt today. Padded shorts for riding are TDF! ( add a little diaper rash cream and baby powder and your girly bits are golden!). :bike:

whoo girl! you planning on biking cross country? :haha: awesome



lilmisscaviar said:


> Just wanted to update: I began having contractions in the morning on August 17th. By 5 PM they were so bad I could hardly walk. We got to the hospital at about 6:30 pm and I had to be wheeled up to the birth center. My baby girl was born at 9:08 pm that day. She was my third all natural, medication free birth.
> 
> I'm doing well, still having some issues with SPD at the moment and had excessive bleeding for a few hours after the birth. They had to put me on pitocin for a little while to get my uterus to contract to slow down the bleeding. I was bleeding through a heavy hospital pad within an hour. The bleeding did eventually slow down to like a period and I was sent home yesterday.

Congrats again!



Aayla said:


> AFM: not much going on. The money fell through for the IUI. I missed 2 days of work and that cut the budget. I had to cut out other things as well. With going to vegas in a month and rent due at the same time as the IUI we just can't put it into the budget right now. But I did by 2 10 packs of the CB digi OPK. I will begin testing on Tuesday (CD 12) and then on Saturday (CD 16) I will begin testing twice a day. so we will be doing timed intercourse. We got pregnant this way before so I'm optimistic.

:hugs: FX and tons of :dust:



Mrs. MB said:


> AFM: so we put together an Ingenuity sleeper that was sitting in the garage. My boss bought it for me but I was all for the bassinet so just put it away. Baby girl slept in it during the day and hallelujah!!! She slept in it at night. I was able to pick her up for feedings and put her back down. She still fussed too much at 5:30am so I put her with me but she's now snoozing back in the rock and sleep. I'm so happy and hopeful it will continue working. I'm almost convinced she hates to be flat on her back or flat period. She likes to be in some sort of curled up position. The rock and sleep has a head support and envelopes her so I guess that makes her feel more secure.

So glad you found something that worked to get her to sleep long stints. It is a godsend when they start doing that. 



BethMaassen said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> But quick update... my baby boy decided to start crawling today just 3 days shy of 7 months!
> 
> That is amazing about your baby boy!
> My youngest is 2 days away from being 8 months, and she is cruising around, she has even tried to walk alone a few times :haha: Because she is not ready she falls. But you gotta admire her go-get-'em attitude!Click to expand...

yep I think walking is going to be right around the corner for us. He's using everything to pull himself up to stand. 



Mrs. MB said:


> FLArmy - Whoo!!! Good job baby boy!!! Good luck finishing the move!
> 
> AFM: Baby Girl had a cluster feeding day. She was on the boob the whole day. She's more aware, staying awake between feedings. We took her for her first stroller walk today. She slept the whole time. I am so damn sore now...

Thanks. the move.. well.. that update coming shortly

awe love when they start to get more aware. I know the walking made you sore but keep it up. believe it or not it can help the healing process, just don't push too hard. :hugs:



AugustAngel15 said:


> Fla- Hope you're all done with the moving! Yuck. I always hate moving.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and had a wonderful weekend. Thank you for all the well wishes for my angel. I spent the weekend doing some nesting to keep myself from thinking about it. Only a few tears were shed. I swear these pregnancy hormones have me crying at everything. Including the Olympics. Good golly!!!!!

Thanks

glad you were able to have a relatively good weekend. Did y'all do anything special for your anniversary?



lenorajoy said:


> FLA - I bet you can't wait for the move to be over! Hopefully you can get some R&R when it's all over. Aww baby boy is officially mobile! He's definitely in a hurry to get moving!
> oh man yes I was sooo ready to be done with it and it technically was only a 3 day affair.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Mine was very busy, but also really nice. We finally had the time to move the office over to the old spare bedroom on Saturday so we can finally start getting the baby's room put together! So excited! Sunday we spent with family, which we haven't had a chance to do in at least a month.
> yay for starting the baby's room! :happydance: so exciting
> 
> It's nice to finally see some progress in our house. We get a couple of hours on the weeknights to work on it, but there are so many other things to work on (like attempting to keep up with dishes with a stupid dishwasher that doesn't do a very good job of cleaning or drying dishes:trouble:, plus mail and cleaning and laundry) and our weekends always end up being so busy that it's very slow going. Tuesday nights are now blocked out by bowling until December, plus we have music practice at church every other Wednesday, so those days are out, too. Oh well... Eventually we'll get there if we keep chipping away at it. I think I might finally be starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel and that's a good feeling.

deep breath girl. in the end a little bit of a messy house or a pile of dirty dishes just means your house is a HOME and not an empty shell space.. and the dishes mean a lovingly made home cooked meal instead of fast food or less personal restaurant food.



Aayla said:


> My weekend was uneventful. I spent Saturday cross stitching as I had a 24 hour challenge from a group I am in. I recently joined a few cross stitch groups on FB and they have challenges and events that we can do. I am currently tly doing one where we need to do 4000 stitches by Sept 5. I am already over 1000 because of the othe challenge. It is keeping me busy and my mind on other things.
> 
> On the TTC front: CD 11 today. I start using opks tomorrow. I don't expect to see the smiley until next Monday or Tuesday but you never know.

glad you've found a way to keep your mind busy.
FX for this cycle!



BethMaassen said:


> Still no signs of AF today... That being said I talked to a friend, and she advised me to call my doctor. I have. They said they were going to have a nurse refer me for a blood test and call me back. I am still waiting on the call back. Which is nerve wrecking seeing as I am keeping it secret, and I live in a house with my family, so I gotta grab the phone first! (house phone, I do not have an active mobile phone)

oh how frustrating when you're trying to keep it secret



lenorajoy said:


> I dropped my kitties off at the vet today for their tests, shots, and spay. They were so good this morning, didn't resist or meow when I put them in their carriers. They sounded so sad most of the way there on the car ride... :cry: Made me tear up a little!
> They were great once the car stopped. Just sat in their carriers looking around curiously while we were in the vet's office. There were other cats in there and I heard a dog barking and whining and they didn't seem to bother them. I was glad they weren't mad at me (yet!). Rue was even kneading her blanket in the carrier and purring. It's going to be a quiet night at home tonight... I'll pick them up in the morning to take them home. Thankfully we have bowling tonight, so it won't seem so lonely. It's funny how quickly I've gotten used to having them around. <3

awe... they're your little babies. trust me it'll stay that way until their passing day 



Cornfieldland said:


> Here's his four month picture. He's wearing 6-9 month clothes now, but his bottom is to big for most 6months stuff :haha:

oh my goodness what a chunk of cuteness!



BethMaassen said:


> Hey ladies! I thought I would take a break and introduce you to my youngest - Moira! She is 8 months today!
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_4959_zpswpeq5ipp.jpg
> 
> 
> On another note. blood test came back negative!

Gorgeous. Sorry for the negative blood test but at least you know for sure now



BethMaassen said:


> Edited --
> After obsessing and everything. AF ended showing her ugly face while I was asleep.

Mean mean :witch:



Disneymom1129 said:


> Corn you got some strong milk there mama! He's 3 whole pounds heavier than Ellie lol!
> 
> Six month checkup went great. She's 15 lbs 2 oz and 27.2" long. Dr commented on how long she is. She's gonna be a tall one like her sissy (50" at only 6!) I'm 5'9 and SO is 6'2 so yeah it's inevitable. Dr was totally on board with BLW, but told me to be mindful of things that they can (and will) choke on. Obviously that is my biggest concern so I obviously am very careful. She had 3 shots but only cried for a few seconds. I like that at this age they are very easy to distract. I took her over to the sink and turned it on, stuck her hand in the water and she was happy again. :laugh2:

Ellie is longer than Sweets! So glad you were able to easily distract her with the water



Cornfieldland said:


> Beth she's so sweet, love the cheeks!
> Disney I know, Mateo is 18.9 literally off the growth chart when he started off in he 10-25 percentile. He is also 26 inches, but I'm 5'9 as well so maybe he will be a big boy. 50 inches is tall for 6! Tall like mom :)

ok I'm 5'8 and though Sweets was really long starting out he's starting to slow down a little 





lenorajoy said:


> Hope you get those internet issues fixed soon FLA! We miss you. But don't worry about getting a little behind or posting frequently. We all know it's a pain on a phone! Hope you and your family are doing well and settling in well after the move.

Thanks. I'll have to eventually type up the fiasco dealing with the cable/internet.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Yeah that Target ad is annoying on mobile.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well <3

yeah I want to throw my phone when I see the target ad.


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> At least it was 16 days though and not 160! Im happy about that at least!

very true. gotta look on the brighter side of things



frangi33 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been mia I've been v poorly. The mastitis spread to my kidneys and blood, its been a rough time to say the least but I'm on the mend now and out of hospital.
> 
> Will update soon.

:hugs: oh no! Hope you are on the mend soon!!



Aayla said:


> AFM: Not much going on here. CD 14 here. opk's are negative of course. but it feels good to be doing something. I am not going away this weekend so there is no risk of missing or having to suddenly drive back. Just going to spend a nice relaxing weekend cross stitching my heart out.

:happydance: bow chick a wow wow this weekend? :sex::spermy::dust::flasher:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> I rode a shorter distance on my bike but faster and the last 3mi, my knees were screaming to stop, i considered just falling over in the side grass but thought better of it. I did stop and made it back with the group ( where i have not before) huffing and puffing along. Saturday we are doing a 26mi ride.....oh my. :huh::bodyb::saywhat:
> 
> 8/18- 18.5mi @9.5mph
> 8/20- 21.2mi @10.3mph
> 8/25-16.8mi @11.2mph

congrats on catching back up to the group!! I am so proud of you as I could NEVER do what you're doing



BethMaassen said:


> Hiya ladies! How is everyone doing?
> 
> I took a couple day off because I needed time to think and talk to my husband. We would really like to have another baby ASAP because of reasons I have mentioned, but I am now 8 months postpartum, after my second cesarean in less than 2 years.
> And I am really REALLY concerned about getting pregnant too soon. Which this month, though I gave it thought, I figured I was probably safe, but now I am worried about getting pregnant again too soon!
> I could just wait until January. which I am leaning toward, but my mom is not getting any better, and that makes me worry about waiting! I am thinking I am gonna call my OBGYN on Monday and set up an appointment to see if I am healed enough to get pregnant again. That way I know.

Your concerns are valid and I hope you are able to get an answer soon. 



Disneymom1129 said:


> I apologize for not being as active as I usually am! I do think about everyone and hope all the new babies are doing well, our preggy mamas are feeling well, and our TTC ladies are doing well.
> 
> AFM just been trying to work as much as I can. A couple days ago Ellie finally started sitting up without toppling over right away, and today she starts crawling and I can see her first tooth cutting. So just been very hectic and busy!
> 
> Have a great week everyone

it's crazy how one day something just clicks!



Aayla said:


> CD 16 today. Had some EWCM so I am in my fertile time now. OPK's still negative and even though with the digi the second line doesn't mean much it was darker than the last few days. Just trying to make sure I don't put too much pressure on DH. I should ovulate by Tuesday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Seems to be quiet lately.

FX and :dust: 



Mrs. MB said:


> I think we lost a lot of our ladies to life outside of BnB :) hopefully they'll check in every now and again so we know how they're doing.
> 
> I am going through some things and I have TTC supplies left over. I have most of a pack of PreSeed and some digital OPKs left, maybe a digi HPT too. Anyone interested? I'll package them up and send them. I think we are done with TTC.

Mrs MB mind me asking why you think y'all are done?



Mrs. WB said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> Newbie here. So excited to be trying for our first in Oct. 2016, Hoping for a 1 cycle home run..... I know it might not happen but a girl can dream right???

:flower: Welcome. May you find this thread to be a loving supportive place to help you through every step of your journey. 



BethMaassen said:


> I paid a visit to Doctor Google. Not my first choice. But it seems pretty unanimous on waiting at least 6 months.
> > https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x543066/how-soon-after-a-caesarean-can-i-get-pregnant<
> 
> I did write to my primary. She told me She does not know my history, so I need to talk to my OBGYN. And because my OBGYN is booked so far out, I have no patience.
> 
> I got really angry earlier. Because had I been allowed to go over my due date with Moira (was due December 25th 2015) or even TO my due date, I am sure she would have flipped, and I would not have had to go through a c-section again. (she was almost there her her head was facing my hip bone. )
> I fell had I been allowed to wait it out, I would NOT be in this situation.

I feel your pain. I didn't think of it in the moment but if I could redo my labor day I would have requested they give me more time. Thinking back idk why they gave me pitocin so early (maybe because my water had broken 6 hours earlier :shrug:) and also would have requested trying different things to get him to turn. Though it sounds like your LO was closer to turning than mine. 



Aayla said:


> Some OPK test porn for you ladies!! Today is CD 18. it's a CB digi so I know the lines don't always mean anything but this is the darkest I have seen so far. No smiley today but it should be soon. If I am on schedule then I should ovulate on Wednesday. So hopefully I will get smiley tomorrow evening. BD is right on schedule. Today, yesterday and the day before that. I just hope hubby can keep going :haha:

:happydance: :dust: :dust: :dust:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Sorry i havent been updating, we literally got flooded yesterday!! 12in of water, sewage water flood our garage and basement. CRAZY mess.
> 
> Pics: this is our street and its almost to the railroad tracks and just beyond the fence is the highway that was flooded out. This is our basement and the water got higher than this!

oh no! I really hope you don't have any permanent damage or loss of items. 



lenorajoy said:


> FLA - You poor thing. Hoping you're on the mend very soon and Sweets gets some relief from the pain of teething. Hopefully it'll go quickly for him! (And you!) Thank you. it's been quite the past few days with both me and Sweets not feeling well. There was a part of me I thought maybe my wisdom teeth were coming in which I would have laughed because we would have both been teething at the same time!




AugustAngel15 said:


> Just a little venting I need to do. Yesterday, my job sent out an email that they are changing insurance companies on 09/01. That is the day after tomorrow. This new insurance provider does not contract with my current OB. I have an appointment scheduled for next week. After several emails and phone calls yesterday in regards to whether or not I have to switch, it turns out that I do have to find a new physician. I am so frustrated as I'm almost halfway through this pregnancy and really love my doctor. She has been with me every step of the way and then some. So now I have to find a different doctor within a hospital system that is not bad, but it is not my preferred system. So now I'm running into the issue of getting my 16 week appointment scheduled with a new physician. They are not wanting to do it because I do not have an insurance card or any benefits info. So am I just supposed to wait? Last time it took 5 weeks to get an insurance card! This is insane, especially for the cost that I'm paying for the insurance. I'm so frustrated and stressed. It has already been a horrendous week at work. I cannot wait for Thursday! I'm going to Kentucky with my mom to visit my mammaw and pappaw (grandma and grandpa) for the weekend. I just need to get away.
> 
> Sorry for being selfish. I hope all is good with all you FAB ladies!!!!!

:growlmad: how irritating!!



AugustAngel15 said:


> Mrs. MB- My employer, the new insurance, and the old insurance are all aware that I'm pregnant. The only time they would make an exception is if I was in the third trimester. I spent hours yesterday and this morning trying to find a way around this. Unfortunately, this is beyond my control. The new insurance will be emailing me a temp card sometime next week so I can secure a new physician. This is awful. But hey, at least if I decide to OD on heroin or something, I can get Narcan for free!

Where's the bat?!



Mrs. MB said:


> August - pardon my French but that's fucking bullshit! I'm sorry you're in that situation.

^^^^ WSS!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

:gun: Of all the things my mom could have passed on to me, I'm sure glad it was the ability to guilt people without using hurtful words. lol. The New insurance got a hefty dose of pregnancy hormones. I like reverse psychology. Of course, it did not solve anything for me but at least I made that insurance rep feel terrible. I feel a wee bit better.


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - not at all! I think we are the one and done kind. I want to raise V and have a life outside of home. I want to make sure we can travel and give V everything she needs. Financially and emotionally I think one is great. Also, I did not by any means have a difficult pregnancy but it will be hell getting my body back and I don't really want to be pregnant again. Also, DH's parents are moving in with us so considering the full house and the cost of living around here - really think we are done...


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth omg that is awful! Sorry you're dealing with that. Meanwhile over here in so Cal we're twiddling our thumbs waiting for this so-called "El Nino" that never arrived! Everything is so dry. I can see a fire out my window as I type this!

Good catch-up FLArmy! :thumbup:

August, wow. That is so shitty. I hear you on the *lovely* Obamacare premiums. 

Thanks busy. To say I am not stressed would be a lie lol, but I am making it work! Since I am still averaging part-time hours, my boss is taking me off payroll now and going to do contract work (1099) so I guess I had that coming. Of course it's temporary until I can get back in full-time but it's going to suck come tax time. How are you doing? :)

Lenora & August when are we finding out pink or blue??

Mrs.MB how is baby Zoe Valentine doing? <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

*Vacation*​Vacation was AMAZING! And SOOO needed. My husband got an extra day away from the school approved so we arrived on Friday August 12th at about 9:30pm. It was a bit of a rough first night because the baby had slept so much in the car, as did the dogs, so they did not want to settle or stay asleep all night. Saturday morning we got up and checked into our new room (we temporarily just for the night stayed in a room a block away from the beach). We were all checked in around 10am thanks to the very kind staff. The 'room' had a view right out to the beach with a patio ON the beach. Oh it was fabulous. The patio was pet friends so the dogs got to run around. It was about noon by the time we were all settled in, Sweets had woken from a nap, and we were finally ready to go down to the beach.
We suited up little man and headed down to where my family was set up. We first placed in on a blanket on the sand just so he could look around and see the sights. After a few minutes I moved him into the sand. His first reaction to the sand was priceless. He had a WTF look on his face as he ran it through his fingers and held it in his fist. It only took a moment though before he was picking it up and throwing it and having a good old time. He of COURSE decided to try and taste it. 
Later in the afternoon we picked him up and took him down to the water. It was no surprise that he loved it as he loves to splash in the pool. He was a little taken aback by the waves but took it in strides, didn't cry even if he got a wave in the neck/face, and just loved splashing away.
Overall it was just an amazing time. Anytime Sweets was sleepy you just had to stand by the water for 2 minutes and he would instantly fall asleep. Of course if we walked the 100ft up to the room though he'd wake up, so he did a lot of sleeping on the beach. 
The husband and I were trying hard to just focus on the trip as what it was, a few days away from the stress of school/moving/marriage. But it was the beach we'd taken engagement photos at so when we went to do family photos of course dh got all teary and upset in the car because he just wants things to be good again. He even set up on the patio some flowers, candles, wine, was playing music, and a note about it. Unfortunately the night he did it he waited until almost midnight. I was exhausted and cranky so I read the note and when he asked me to dance I said no and went to bed. I didn't even drink the wine. I felt terrible the next morning as I realized he was trying hard. 
As we were packing up on Tuesday afternoon my mom and sister's took Sweets to their room so we could pack up without trying to keep track of him. Hubs took this as a time to ask if we could "just be adults and have some physical fun?" I eventually gave in but wasn't that into it so I kinda just let him do his thing. I wasn't really ready to make that step in the healing process but felt I owed it to him for the night I stiffed him.


Some Vaca photos:
https://goo.gl/photos/iK77Eoo99JPvWQhaA

*The Move*​Coming home from the vacation we had exactly 4 1/2 days before the movers were showing up. Originally we weren't planning to have any movers, just family, but some stuff came up and most of my family wasn't as available as I needed so my mom offered to pay to have people come and load/unload the truck.
Because hubs had school every day he packed A SINGLE ITEM! He put his clothes in a suitcase... that's it. The night before the movers showed up I was telling him how stressed I was since there were only 5 boxes packed. He looked at me and said "don't worry the movers will help". *facepalm* he didn't realize the movers in the civilian word aren't like movers in the military world. In the military world movers pack your boxes and everything. You get to just sit and watch essentially. He thought it was going to be the same with these civilian movers. So when I explained that wasn't the case he realized just how ill prepared we were. Thankfully his mom showed up that night and worked her butt off the next morning helping me get stuff ready.
We started packing items around 7am. My mom and sisters arrived by 1pm and the house was about 1/2 MAYBE 3/4 packed. My mom followed me to pick up the moving truck while one sister started help packing and the other took the dogs along with Sweets into a room as not to be in the way. The movers arrived at 2. In 2 hours flat me/my family was able to finish packing everything except the kitchen and the movers loaded everything in the truck but what we hadn't packed obviously. 
My family took Sweets home with them so that hubs, my mother-in-law and I could finish packing over night and clean the next day without Sweets under foot. It was SO helpful. We finally gave up at 11pm.
Sunday morning bright and early at 6am we finished putting all the boxes we'd packed the night before with kitchen stuff in the truck and began cleaning. Our apartment complex had such a lax move out list. We had to vacuum, wipe down counters, mop tile floors, just like basic cleaning. We didn't have to touch up paint or paint over the nursery. No needing to spackle in holes. Just simple stuff. We went the extra mile though and had my mother-in-law bring her steam cleaner so that we could steam clean the floor. 
Around noon or so my mom and sister showed up with Sweets to check on things. That is when Sweets decided out of no where to just start crawling like it was nothing. After about 30 minutes my mom and sister left to drive my car to our new place since we weren't going to have enough drivers for our cars and the moving truck. They kept Sweets overnight again to help us out the following morning.

We were out of the place by 3:30pm. It was so bittersweet. It was the first home we brought Sweets to. It was the home he learned so many things and had so many firsts. If it wasn't for finances we definitely would have stayed but we were also excited for the next chapter and HOPEFUL less financial stress.

Monday morning at 9am we were in the office to get the keys. We did a very quick walk through with the office girl then she handed over the keys and we started to unload the truck. The movers showed up at 10am and it only took them 1 hour to unload the truck. Because we were done so early the truck was unloaded before hubs even had to go to school. By the time he got home after 1 class I'd turned in the truck, started unpacking the kitchen, and my mother-in-law had pretty much gotten the entire nursery set up. My mom and sister showed up around 2pm to drop off Sweets. My mom and I went to the hardware store to get some stuff for Sweet's playroom (photos to come) and well long boring unpacking story short.. by 10pm 75% of the house was unpacked.

I am SO grateful for my mom paying for movers, for my family helping, and for my mother-in-law taking Friday night through Monday night to help us.

photos of our new place: https://goo.gl/photos/DEz84gPb1vho6uN29


7 month photos: https://goo.gl/photos/YYAhk8mgQWyXNmhSA


and... I think we're going to have a walker soon :shock:
https://goo.gl/photos/YVahTqxkqMZH8fCQ8

in just 8 days Sweets mastered crawling out of no where, started pulling himself up on everything to stand, started to bear crawl, officially cut 1 tooth, and a 2nd tooth is only a day or 2 away from finally cutting through. :shock: where the heck did my baby go?


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney - We'll have a surprise baby! So my ultrasound on the 12th we'll get to see the baby, but we'll tell the tech we don't want to know the gender. I'm so excited!! :yipee:

FLA - That was some crazy catching up!! And you're right, I just have to think of the loads of dirty dishes as proof that we've made good food for us to eat. Thankfully last week/weekend we had some time at home to get some stuff done and my dishes are all caught up! And DH is talking about getting a new dishwasher because he knows it drives me mad (a dishwasher has one job...) having to re-wash dishes all the time, so that might change soon! SO glad you and your family had a wonderful vacation and it sounds like Sweets did, too! It's awesome how generous your mother is in offering to pay for movers. That's a HUGE blessing! Glad the move went well and you're getting settled. Still praying for you and DH. Sorry things have been stressful and unhappy...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Everything is pretty cleaned up except the garage and i think 2 volunteers STOLE my girls American Girl Dolls. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi lady's :wave: my parents are visiting me for two weeks so I have been busy. First time seeing the baby and haven't visited for 3 years. Enjoying them but playing hostess and having a baby and everything else is tiring! So happy to see them though!

Hope you are all doing well. Onerth sorry about your flooding! Awful about the stolen dolls....some people!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - WHAT?! :trouble: What is wrong with people?! Who steals anything from someone that needs help, especially from a little girl? That's just awful. I hope they turn up or someone feels bad for taking them and returns them. :growlmad:

Corn - I hope you're enjoying the time with your family! That's a long time to go without seeing them. I'm sure they're just loving seeing you and meeting the little chunk! Get some rest while you can and if any of them offer to help with anything, don't hesitate to accept. :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Oh yes, the looting has been bad- not just myself but people going through peoples TRASH. Its all water and poop logged but people will go through it for anything and then they make a mess. Some lady was cussed out when she told the people to leave! 

then you have the normal " we can help you for X amount of $ " I told one girl, we all are pouring money into cleaning supplies and getting things right, we arent swimming in money for crap right now". 

As far as I know, no one was majorly hurt or killed. We are central in the city and the storm basically sat on top of us for hours. The houses effected are hit and miss, its crazy. We are the only ones on our street! 

------
The girls had their AGD downstairs with their toys. I was at the chiropractor during that part of clean up or it would have been an episode of Hoarders " no, i want that" " no save that". Hubby was here with the volunteers. He set 1 of the dolls ontop of the washer and another inside drawers on the table. ( the other he cant remember where he set it specifically). Later when I tool the drawers out, they were empty, no dolls. 

I gloved up and went through everything- no dolls anywhere. Not in trash bags, hope chest, drawers, nothing. I also had to save my great grandpas ladder and an old chair from my dads church + our wedding, vow renewal and the kids baby stuff. It was like they just tossed everything out and didnt attempt to look through it. 

Everyone says " your insurance " but we arent covered under flood.


----------



## Disneymom1129

FLArmy the new place is nice! Ellie does the same push-up maneuver, it cracks me up! Sweets is just adorable. 

Lenora that is exciting to have it be a surprise! I couldn't do that, I HAVE to know :laugh2:

OnErth that is so messed up. It's more common than you think! When people get evacuated for fires, looters see this as a chance to go in and steal stuff. Awful. Those American Girl dolls are NOT cheap! :trouble:

Corn enjoy time with the fam! :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

corn- enjoy your family

onerth- how terrible :(

Thank you Disney

lenora- glad you were able to catch up with some house stuff and yes my mom was so wonderful about it all.


----------



## Aayla

Cd 20 and no smiley :( 

Tests today were super light compared to the last 2 afternoon tests. So frustrating. I am also concerned because if I have to rely on these tests for IUI then how can I if I miss the surge. I am going for my progesterone test on Tuesday. We shall see what that says.


----------



## busytulip

August that is really awful. What a stress, I'm incredibly sorry. We went through something similar with our first, we ended up getting Cobra and boy was it expen$ive! I hope that you'll be able to find a new provider that you are just as happy with, if not more.

Oh goodness Disney, I'm glad it's only temporary. I can see why he would have you go contract...but still. Ouch!

OnErth I'll never understand why some people choose to kick others while they are down and take advantage of hard times. I'm heartbroken for your little girls. :( And insurance companies can be real jerks sometimes...even if you are covered. Massive :hugs:

Corn praying that you aren't exhausting yourself too much and that your visit is wonderful.

Aayla thinking positive thoughts for you hun :dust:

FLArmy you are always superb at staying caught up <3 Hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## busytulip

AFM: I've been trying to settle into some sort of new routine now that the kids are back at school. I'll get there eventually I suppose.
I've been feeling rather awful to be honest. In the last 2 weeks sickness has really ramped up. The other night my throat started bleeding from being so violently ill. It really just zaps any energy I have. On the plus side, I've been able to feel our little 'tiebreaker' regularly. I'm still incredibly humbled by this little blessing.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla, good luck!

Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Aayla

3 hour hold and my last opk. Just as light as the first 2 today. I am hoping I just missed the surge. but I'm afraid my body was gearing up to O and didn't. I'm not sick or anything, in fact I have been amazingly stress free. Now all I can do is wait until I do my progesterone test.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Sorry you missed the surge Aayla. I hope you've ovulated and just didn't catch it on a test, but I can imagine your concern considering you're supposed to depend on these tests to catch the surge for IUI. I hope you can get some answers and solutions soon after your progesterone test.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aayla I hope everything goes according to plan with the progesterone and everything. I am rooting you on! Can't wait for your BFP! 

Busy, sorry you're feeling crummy. That sounds awful! Eek how exciting you're starting to feel the little tiebreaker :). Sorry if you mentioned already, but will you be finding out the sex? I know I'm bugging everyone :laugh2: seems like forever since we've had anatomy scans!

M&S posted on FB that she's 6 weeks along! So she got her bfp after her loss :). Doesn't seem like she comes in here anymore though.

I can't believe it's September!! Bring on Fall y'all


----------



## Aayla

Oh that is so great for M&S!! I think I may be friend with her too. I need to make a document that has everyone's screen name here with their real name. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

I saw that on FB, too! I'm so excited for her. I couldn't for the life of me remember what her name was on here, though! :haha: Aayla, I like the idea of that list. I should make a note in my phone so I have something to reference when I can't remember.

Busy, I really hope you're feeling better. A bleeding throat sounds awful!! :nope:


----------



## lenorajoy

And I'm with you Disney! Bring on the fall!! We're officially counting down to pumpkin donuts in our house... :rofl: We have a chain called Jolly Pirate near us that makes the BEST EVER pumpkin donuts. 

Also, super excited that I'm having a fall/pumpkin-themed baby shower! My sisters are working on planning it for early November (to avoid busy holiday times, our other option is January but I'll probably be pretty uncomfortable then and there's the potential for going into labor before the shower comes around) and I get to help out a bit with the planning! My one sister lives 2 hours away, so she won't be in town to physically help much until probably the day of the shower, so I'm helping out in her place. YAY fall!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have a safe weekend everyone. 

Death in the family so not sure if/when I'll be able to get on as we try to find out funeral details and travel


----------



## lenorajoy

So sorry to hear that, FLA! I'll be thinking of you this weekend.

Everyone have a fabulous (hopefully long for our US ladies) weekend!!


----------



## Aayla

FLA: I'm so sorry for your loss :( 

Lenora: I love the idea of a fall themed baby shower!


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> And I'm with you Disney! Bring on the fall!! We're officially counting down to pumpkin donuts in our house... :rofl: We have a chain called Jolly Pirate near us that makes the BEST EVER pumpkin donuts.
> 
> Also, super excited that I'm having a fall/pumpkin-themed baby shower! My sisters are working on planning it for early November (to avoid busy holiday times, our other option is January but I'll probably be pretty uncomfortable then and there's the potential for going into labor before the shower comes around) and I get to help out a bit with the planning! My one sister lives 2 hours away, so she won't be in town to physically help much until probably the day of the shower, so I'm helping out in her place. YAY fall!

Totally drank a pumpkin spice frap today :laugh2:. I had my baby shower when I was 36 weeks! I can understand why you'd want to do it before the holidays. Having it 4 weeks before my due date put the pressure on for sure though to get everything that we didn't have in that short of a timeframe.


FLArmyWife said:


> Have a safe weekend everyone.
> 
> Death in the family so not sure if/when I'll be able to get on as we try to find out funeral details and travel

Very sorry to hear :( :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

2/3 American Girls showed up... :shrug:


----------



## Pato

Good morning ladies all, it's been ages since I popped in and I'm gonna go back and get caught. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies have had a safe fab holiday

dh isn't able to travel for the service due to some school stuff and some bigger issues with his family so we're trying to keep our minds busy these next few days since we cannot be there.

I am reading..

onerth- glad the AG dolls showed up


----------



## busytulip

Pato :wave: hope you've been well luv.

FLArmy I'm so sorry that you guys won't be able to attend :hugs: 

Lenora a fall shower sounds really cozy, I love that!

Aayla hope you're doing okay hun

OnErth so glad 2/3 AG showed up, hopefully the 3rd will show in time as well.

Disney we'll be team :yellow: Who doesn't love a good surprise?

August I hope things are improving for you and you've got everything sorted with a new provider

I'm trying to stay caught up, things are just busy here.
Hope everyone is well and enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## Aayla

Doing ok. I don't think I ovulated this cycle but I won't know until Wednesday. Until then no decision can be even thought about. Today (5th) was the year anniversary of my mc. Not an easy day but I did my best to keep my mind off of it. But I can tell my subconscious is thinking because of how down I feel in general. Even when I am just stitching away and watching TV. 

Speaking of stitching. I finished this late last night. It was originally for my sister but she got divorced before I finished it so I put my brother's name on it instead.
 



Attached Files:







20160905_234620.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: I'm sorry aayla. 
the stitching is beautiful

busy- I imagine all those kiddos school and after school activities are running you raggid. remember to put your feet up when you can and rub that baby in that belly (was always my favorite thing to do)


----------



## Pato

FLArmyWife said:


> Hope all our ladies have had a safe fab holiday
> 
> dh isn't able to travel for the service due to some school stuff and some bigger issues with his family so we're trying to keep our minds busy these next few days since we cannot be there.
> 
> I am reading..
> 
> onerth- glad the AG dolls showed up

Flarmy I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you all find comfort in sweet memories. I lost a close friend this morning. She was like a part of the family for us and it hit hard....:hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Pato said:


> Flarmy I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you all find comfort in sweet memories. I lost a close friend this morning. She was like a part of the family for us and it hit hard....:hugs:

Thank you. It was my dh's aunt/god mother. He has some very fond memories of her.

I had only met her a few times but she was the greatest. She didn't adhere to the strict Arabic ways and didn't treat me like crap for being an "outsider" as so many do to my MIL and I. She was that one person that helped me not be uncomfortable when we were stuck at events for my FIL's side of the family. I'm sad she never got to meet Sweets. I'm more sad though that it just wasn't in the cards for my dh to go get some closure.



I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

guess how long this cycle was? 14 days. :growlmad:

16 last cycle and 14 this cycle. :brat::devil:

BUT...its Sep, so we can TTC with FE!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I will try to catch up another time. Been busy busy busy! I was able to secure a new doctor. The doctor I had requested was full so they stuck me with a different one. I hope she's ok. I have to go through that first appointment crap again on Friday! Then I won't see the doctor until 9/14. GAH!!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Pato, Flarmy I'm incredibly sorry that you're both enduring such heart ache.

OnErth :hugs: I can only imagine how frustrating that is

August glad you found someone, sorry you'll have to be poked and prodded all over again. Still keeping my FX'd you like this new gal. Only another week-hope it goes quickly.

Aayla angelversaries are hard to deal with. Wish it had been a bit of an easier day. The stitching really is beautiful...I've tried in the past and I'm horrible at it. I'm sure that your brother will love it!

Frangi thinking of you and hoping that everything is going okay. <3

Lenora with DD2 she ended up coming almost 5 weeks early, definitely a good idea not to wait too far along :winkwink:

Disney fall is my absolute favorite season. It's just so beautiful. I must admit I'm not a fan of pumpkin spice though, I know-I'm weird. I have been enjoying some amazing hot cocoa lately though :)

I finally broke down and made my first baby buys. Nothing exciting. A little side snapped kimono shirt and some chenille-like soft socks in 0-3 and 3-6 months. I kept our baby things from our last LO so I don't think we're really in need of anything, though as we get closer I'll go through and make sure. I know I'd like to pick up a couple more muslin blankets as I loved them so much last time and only bought a 4 pack (which we still use)!

Hope that everyone's week is going fabulously!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

busy, its irritating but ok, we will march on!!

I have an angelversary too Aayla. 9/23 is Wylder's. 9/23/09 @ 9:44am. They do get easier but im still sad on that day. Sometimes i can get through it and be fine, then others im screaming for one person to remember why that day matters to me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA, Aayla, Onerth - :hugs:

August - I hope you love your new doctor!

Busy - I've been eyeing those muslin blankets... I'll be adding those to my registries!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Missing our busy ladies.


----------



## busytulip

Lenora you can't go wrong. They can be a little pricey, but are fantastic. They really do soften with numerous washings. 

Onerth that's coming up soon big :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry for your loss Pato :( :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Thanks. :flower:

Ordered CB Digi OPK sticks tonight, i only had 4 left. Im set on OPKs. I start FE tonight and other than getting DH his supps ( Countboost, MotilityBoost and Fertilaid for Men) we are ready!! I found his supps for $76 shipped on babyhopes...i just have to wait until Friday, which puts him starting almost mid cycle but im hoping its enough time...

He doesnt have a swimmer issue but id like to better my chances. :spermy::spermy:


----------



## lenorajoy

:dust: Good luck this cycle!! Fx this will be it for you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX onerth


----------



## busytulip

FX'd you have a more regular cycle Onerth :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> :dust: Good luck this cycle!! Fx this will be it for you.

haha, i like your baby size ticker thing. Starbucks anyone? :haha:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pato and FLArmy - I'm so sorry for your losses. Death is unfair and ugly. 

OnErth and Ayla - I'm sure angelversary is a day you never forget. I'm sorry ladies. 

Busy - I'm glad you're buying things for the little one. I absolutely love muslin cloths. I have swaddle blankets and burp cloths. Amazing!

I'm pretty foggy these days from sleep deprivation and all. Trying to get chores done while she's asleep and my body won't go to sleep during the day so all I get is few hours at a time at night.

We took baby V to her first outing - 2nd birthday party over the weekend. She did great. Aside from feeding her twice she just hung out and looked around or slept. She only cried when hungry. She's developed the "witching hour" and won't go down between 7pm and 10pm. She wants to fuss, comfort and nurse during those hours.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB hang in there mama. She's probably going through that 5 week growth spurt, that one sticks out in my mind. Definitely lost a lot of sleep! Glad the outing went well, it can be stressful taking out the little ones, especially when you have to worry about where to nurse and all that. How's nursing going? I think the last time you updated you said your poor nips were still sore. 

OnErth- :dust: 

:hugs: to everyone. Hope all of our fab babies are doing great. AFM, Ellie is keeping me busy with how mobile she is. She pulls herself up on everything and is already trying to let go and stand. I'm not ok with this! She's also cutting her 2nd tooth so she's extra fussy. We are paying my niece to come over and play with her so I can work. She's 18 so she's still adjusting to taking care of a baby. Hoping this is some good birth control for her ;)


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Good luck this cycle!! Fx this will be it for you.
> 
> haha, i like your baby size ticker thing. Starbucks anyone? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I know, right? When I saw it Tuesday I really wanted some Starbucks. Wait... I still want it.


Disney - That should be some great birth control for an 18-year-old! Give her a teething, cranky, mobile baby and she'll be good for years! :rofl:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I made sure to emphasize all the not pretty parts of pregnancy and birth so both my younger sisters now say they will just adopt lol. 
And they've had sweets on some rough days so they other day my 22yr old sister was like "how do you find time to shower or eat or do anything! " lmao


----------



## busytulip

I got all excited about the 50th bfp in the title...but no new announcement. Boo :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> And they've had sweets on some rough days so they other day my 22yr old sister was like "how do you find time to shower or eat or do anything! " lmao

You get creative!

:haha:


----------



## Aayla

Ok. So I got my progesterone levels back and I am so confused. It was 7.5. Normally when I don't ovulate it is less than 3. My online health thing I got my results from has 7.5 in both mid cycle and luteal. So it is possible I ovulated but after cd 20 and I am still rising. I am calling the doc tomorrow. If I did ovulate and am not pregnant then this new change changes what may happen for the iui. 

But if I did ovulate later there is still a possibility I could be pregnant as we dtd on cd 21 and 23. I think I may have ovulated on cd 23. I had watery cm on cd 21 and very near ewcm on cd 22 or 23. I forgot to log it so I can't remember.


----------



## FLArmyWife

busytulip said:


> I got all excited about the 50th bfp in the title...but no new announcement. Boo :(

One of our originals has gotten a bfp and announced in a private message on fb


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

How do i become part of the Fab testers FB group? :blush:


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> How do i become part of the Fab testers FB group? :blush:

We don't have a group persay.. just some of the girls are friends and will fb chat... but there are many girls who aren't part of the fb world so I try to keep those girls updated on what may happen in the fb world.

It is up to each individual member if they would like to offer their FB account information up. So feel free to reach out but please do not take it personally if someone chooses not to add you. Some of our girls have gone through some bad experiences adding people on FB they thought they could trust.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh I'm so happy for her!!! Thank you for keeping it updated, FLArmy! And these are days when I regret I can't have Facebook :)


----------



## peanutmomma

Sounds like you have a great group


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya ladies! I hope everyone is well, and all babies are well!! I don't have much time right now to actually go back and catch up. So I just hope every one is well. I have not been having the greatest couple of weeks. Drama and so on. 

On the FB thing. I was JUST thinking the other day about you ladies, and thinking it would be awesome if there was a FB group! I am open to new friends, If ya'll can deal with an endless stream of pictures and videos of my girls, gaming related stuff and the like. :D { https://www.facebook.com/elizabeth.maassen }

Speaking of spam. This is Athiliya, my eldest, she turned 29months on the 7th. :D
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_5051_zps1gxrv8ou.jpg


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Disney - That should be some great birth control for an 18-year-old! Give her a teething, cranky, mobile baby and she'll be good for years! :rofl:

I really think so as well! :haha:


FLArmyWife said:


> I made sure to emphasize all the not pretty parts of pregnancy and birth so both my younger sisters now say they will just adopt lol.
> And they've had sweets on some rough days so they other day my 22yr old sister was like "how do you find time to shower or eat or do anything! " lmao

Lol that's the thing... we don't! :rofl:


Aayla said:


> Ok. So I got my progesterone levels back and I am so confused. It was 7.5. Normally when I don't ovulate it is less than 3. My online health thing I got my results from has 7.5 in both mid cycle and luteal. So it is possible I ovulated but after cd 20 and I am still rising. I am calling the doc tomorrow. If I did ovulate and am not pregnant then this new change changes what may happen for the iui.
> 
> But if I did ovulate later there is still a possibility I could be pregnant as we dtd on cd 21 and 23. I think I may have ovulated on cd 23. I had watery cm on cd 21 and very near ewcm on cd 22 or 23. I forgot to log it so I can't remember.

:dust:


peanutmomma said:


> Sounds like you have a great group

We truly do! :hi:


----------



## Aayla

The nurse called and they say I didn't ovulate. So now I wait until Monday until I can set up a phone conversation with the doc to talk about next steps. 

I personally don't want to continue with letrozole. I think I have become resistant to it. It could be that this was my 9th cycle, it could be my weight gain. I just don't know. But I am thinking this will be a pause and we will take the year to save up and for me to lose weight and do IVF.


----------



## busytulip

She's a doll Beth!

Peanut this is a great group. You're welcome to join-tell us a bit about where you are at in your journey.

Ah FLArmy, not sure how I missed on the front page who it was-thanks for staying on top of things as always <3

Aayla I really am so sorry luv. I know this means you have a big hill to climb now. :hugs:

MrsMB glad the first outing went well. Sorry to hear about the witching hour(s). None of mine have ever been great sleepers, so I really feel for you. FX'd you get some decent sleep soon.

Disney hard to believe Ellie is on the move! 

Lenora I'm not really a fan of Starbucks, I know...:shock: unreal right, but a little treat every now and then should be fine. Perhaps after good news from your scan ;)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hey lovelies!! I keep saying I'm going to be better about keeping up in here but i always start slacking again :( 

It's so much harder to be social with a busy baby! Who hoo for being the 50th bfp. I have a feeling I've got a rough few years ahead of me with two but we're so excited! 

Hugs & love to all my fab ladies & babies <3


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! Feels like it's been FOREVER since I've checked in! Im just quickly trying to scan through and catch up with the ladies who aren't on FB. I need to be better about hopping on here though :blush: Plus so many new girls on here I can't keep up, lol 


Hope you're all doing well!! <3


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hello Ladies! I'm still trying to recover from my parents leaving and school starting, been so tired and busy! I have been trying to keep up on reading though! 

Congrats Hopeful!!! :<3: you will be a busy mommy for sure!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Sorry ladies! I've been shit at catching up too. Baby girl has not been sleeping well so I'm a zombie. She finally has been a bit better today. She sleeps at night, thankfully, but I'm too tired to post at 3am feeding :)

Hopeful - congrats!!! Brave mama you are! So happy for you!!! Hooray 50th BFP!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ash - I love your tickers today. Baby girl is 2 years and 2 days and baby boy is 3 years and 3 days :)


----------



## ashleyg

Hah! I didn't even notice that :D


----------



## busytulip

MrsMB sorry sleep is still going rough. :hugs:

Hopeful yay for Irish twins! You'll see, it won't be so bad. FX'd they'll be the best of friends.

Corn I hope everything settles down for you soon.

Nice to see you pop in Ashley :wave:

Lenora thinking of you and praying for a great scan!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> The nurse called and they say I didn't ovulate. So now I wait until Monday until I can set up a phone conversation with the doc to talk about next steps.
> 
> I personally don't want to continue with letrozole. I think I have become resistant to it. It could be that this was my 9th cycle, it could be my weight gain. I just don't know. But I am thinking this will be a pause and we will take the year to save up and for me to lose weight and do IVF.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Congrats Hopeful!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Congrats hopeful!! That's so exciting!

Aayla, I'm so sorry... :hugs: How frustrating!

Ashley - Loving the pictures on Facebook! 

Mrs. MB - Get rest when you can and worry about catching up later! Don't worry, we totally get it. :hugs: Hope baby girl lets you get more sleep soon.

August - I hope you and baby are doing well!

Busy - I've been talking about Starbucks for over a week and have yet to have any! I so rarely go there that I just don't often think about it. We typically only go for it when they have their half price happy hour or on special occasions in the fall. We've been working on the same gift card for at least a year. :haha: We're not coffee drinkers, so a gift card goes a long way. I hope you and baby are happy and healthy!

Anybody have any new baby pics? :haha: I bet they're all getting so big!

AFM: It's scan day!! So excited to see baby! And my emotions are running high today, so I just might cry... This morning I teared up watching a video of a friend's baby that was born yesterday afternoon, a video of a stray cat following a friend around on their morning walk, and several other things that don't make sense (which I can't remember at the moment, but I remember laughing at myself). :rofl:

Side note: I've heard that animals somehow seem to know when their human is pregnant, and I've been wondering lately if my kitties know. They weren't around before I was pregnant, but for at least a month now they won't lay on DH's lap if I'm there. Both of them will lay on me, particularly my belly. He's mentioned it several times lately and is totally jealous. :haha: He's been saying maybe if we got a third cat maybe he'd actually get one to himself! :rofl: I've noticed baby has a tendency to move around if one of the kitties is purring on my belly, so that's fun! Has anyone else's pets been especially attracted to you while pregnant?


----------



## lenorajoy

I figured I should share a bump pic with you guys! Also, I think this will be my baby shower dress.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2401.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Aww I'm loving that bump Lenora!! That dress looks great on you. Enjoy your scan day!!


----------



## lenorajoy

And here's my baby!!! He/she was moving all over the place and wouldn't cooperate for the tech, so I get to see my baby again in two weeks! I'm measuring 2 days behind, so my EDD based on LMP is the day before my birthday and based on AUA (actual uterine age??) is the day after my birthday. :haha:

Thanks hopeful! Loving that dress. Pink blush maternity has some amazingly cute clothes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. MB

Busy - thank you! She slept well last night, relative to newborn standards :)

Lenora - love your bump and your dress. You're gorgeous mama!

AFM: Had our one month check up today. Baby girl is 9lb 14.5oz and 22.5inches. 95th percentile for height and 66th for weight. She's good and healthy. My heart broke when she cried from her shot but she knocked out a few minutes later and slept all the way home. So happy my little girl is growing well. I start pumping next week!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - yay!!!! Gorgeous baby you're baking there! And you get to see LO again in two weeks? What a treat!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

What a beautiful scan pic Lenora! Glad to hear everything is going well xx


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks ladies! It was so great seeing baby moving all around. Just as the tech was trying to get a profile shot baby turned its head away like no! No pictures please. :haha: So cute. I'm SO excited I get to see baby again in two weeks! DH will miss that one I'm sure, so he'll probably be bummed I get to see the baby without him, but it wouldn't really be worth taking hours off work for a quick probably 5 minute appointment. But the tech said she'll get me some more profile shots at that appointment, too! YAY!

I hope all are doing well!

Lilmiss, how is your little one doing?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Id be interested to know your thoughts:
did something to my back- pretty sure i pinched it. Last Monday in Aug. Went to Chiro- got Xray. Yes Extreme misalignment and pinched nerves. Saw her 3x. 
Saturday, fell down front steps and reinjured that area. 
went to ortho dr today. did xyay. Claims no misalignment, no pinched nerve. Its all muscle related. 

----
who do i trust? :shrug:

He gave me muscle relaxers but since we are TTC, that didnt seem like a great idea. he did order PT and i am still going to see the Chiro ( i see her tomorrow and will show her this crazy guys xrays ). Medicaid only covers 15 chiro appts a YEAR though, thats why i thought of going to ortho. 

( in TTC news, i finished FE and im waiting to O )






Cute baby bump 
LOVE the scan pic!! DD2 was wiggly. <3


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - My poor hubby only saw the 7 and 12 week scans. I had an emergency scan at 16 weeks due to spotting and he couldn't make it. The anatomy scan he couldn't make because our plumbing backed up and he was waiting for the plumber. It is a bummer but pictures make up for it. You can always do a private scan and request a video too.

OnErth - I would trust the chiro on that one. I had a slipped disc in my neck that was sitting on a nerve but was diagnosed with muscular problems. The doc gave me muscle relaxers but I got paralyzed for 15-30 seconds each time I raised my hands above my waist. Chiro popped the disk back in and I was instantly better. Took two more weeks to heal the nerve though. It may be your nerve still overacting too.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Id be interested to know your thoughts:
> did something to my back- pretty sure i pinched it. Last Monday in Aug. Went to Chiro- got Xray. Yes Extreme misalignment and pinched nerves. Saw her 3x.
> Saturday, fell down front steps and reinjured that area.
> went to ortho dr today. did xyay. Claims no misalignment, no pinched nerve. Its all muscle related.
> 
> ----
> who do i trust? :shrug:
> 
> He gave me muscle relaxers but since we are TTC, that didnt seem like a great idea. he did order PT and i am still going to see the Chiro ( i see her tomorrow and will show her this crazy guys xrays ). Medicaid only covers 15 chiro appts a YEAR though, thats why i thought of going to ortho.
> 
> ( in TTC news, i finished FE and im waiting to O )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute baby bump
> LOVE the scan pic!! DD2 was wiggly. <3

Thanks!

And my first instinct would be to trust the chiro, but then you'd think an ortho doctor would know what they're doing? It's so strange that it's two extremes. It does make you wonder... Do you have any history with either of these doctors or is this a first visit with each one? Sorry, I wish I had some real advice for you.

I hope you get some relief soon, that sounds painful!


----------



## FLArmyWife

such a cute bump and scan pic

onerth hope you feel better soon and O


----------



## Aayla

Onearth: it is weird that the ortho and chiro have differing opinions. Definitely see the chiro one more time and show the xrays. See what she says. The muscle relaxants shouldn't inhibit TTC. But I have found that cold meds do inhibit ovulation. I didn't ovulate again this cycle and the only correlation between this and the last time I didn't on FE was taking cold meds. I wasn't totally sick this time, it was just allergies but I needed something to stop the sneezing and that was all I had. 

Lenora: cute bump and love the scan pic! 

AFM: spotting last night. Kind of bitter sweet cause I was hoping for a small chance but this also means I won't have my period while in Vegas. like I said above, I am pretty sure the cold meds stopped my ovulation. So now I don't know what to do. CD 1 is coming up pretty quick, either today or tomorrow. I don't have my letrozole right now. I would have to call in for it. I could have it today no problem. But there is no way I can afford IUI right after we get back from Vegas. We will both be short on our pay cheques. But we could also skip a cycle. I'm still waiting to hear back from the clinic to get an appt with the doc to talk stuff over.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Id be interested to know your thoughts:
> did something to my back- pretty sure i pinched it. Last Monday in Aug. Went to Chiro- got Xray. Yes Extreme misalignment and pinched nerves. Saw her 3x.
> Saturday, fell down front steps and reinjured that area.
> went to ortho dr today. did xyay. Claims no misalignment, no pinched nerve. Its all muscle related.
> 
> ----
> who do i trust? :shrug:
> 
> He gave me muscle relaxers but since we are TTC, that didnt seem like a great idea. he did order PT and i am still going to see the Chiro ( i see her tomorrow and will show her this crazy guys xrays ). Medicaid only covers 15 chiro appts a YEAR though, thats why i thought of going to ortho.
> 
> ( in TTC news, i finished FE and im waiting to O )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute baby bump
> LOVE the scan pic!! DD2 was wiggly. <3
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And my first instinct would be to trust the chiro, but then you'd think an ortho doctor would know what they're doing? It's so strange that it's two extremes. It does make you wonder... Do you have any history with either of these doctors or is this a first visit with each one? Sorry, I wish I had some real advice for you.
> 
> I hope you get some relief soon, that sounds painful!Click to expand...

Ive had history with the chiro, today was 1st visit with ortho



Aayla said:


> Onearth: it is weird that the ortho and chiro have differing opinions. Definitely see the chiro one more time and show the xrays. See what she says. The muscle relaxants shouldn't inhibit TTC. But I have found that cold meds do inhibit ovulation. I didn't ovulate again this cycle and the only correlation between this and the last time I didn't on FE was taking cold meds. I wasn't totally sick this time, it was just allergies but I needed something to stop the sneezing and that was all I had.
> 
> Lenora: cute bump and love the scan pic!
> 
> AFM: spotting last night. Kind of bitter sweet cause I was hoping for a small chance but this also means I won't have my period while in Vegas. like I said above, I am pretty sure the cold meds stopped my ovulation. So now I don't know what to do. CD 1 is coming up pretty quick, either today or tomorrow. I don't have my letrozole right now. I would have to call in for it. I could have it today no problem. But there is no way I can afford IUI right after we get back from Vegas. We will both be short on our pay cheques. But we could also skip a cycle. I'm still waiting to hear back from the clinic to get an appt with the doc to talk stuff over.

:hugs::hugs:

----------------
options:

Ortho has no idea what hes doing
chiro has no idea what shes doing
I was healed somehow in 16 days by Chiro
Ortho is focusing on bones but not other things and ignoring the issue


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> And here's my baby!!! He/she was moving all over the place and wouldn't cooperate for the tech, so I get to see my baby again in two weeks! I'm measuring 2 days behind, so my EDD based on LMP is the day before my birthday and based on AUA (actual uterine age??) is the day after my birthday. :haha:
> 
> Thanks hopeful! Loving that dress. Pink blush maternity has some amazingly cute clothes!

Awwwww it's been so long since we've had a scan pic here, this just made my day! So sweet! Ellie's due date was 2/18, but according to her growth scans she was due 2/17. She ended up being born on 2/17! Hopefully this shows that she'll be good at arriving on time during her life :laugh2:. Love the bump pic, you look great!

Was so great to pop in here and see that so many others have done the same over the past few days! I miss you all! :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

:o Disney, how is your baby almost 7 months old?! Man, time flies...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hope everyone is doing well this hump day! 

Ayla - I'm so sorry about everything you're going through!

OnErth - How are you feeling?


----------



## Aayla

Talked to the doc today. He said that it is very likely that I am becoming resistant to the letrozole. So we had two options. 

1) Do the shots, monitoring and IUI and that has no bmi limit although they like it to be under 42 and it only has a success rate of 10-12%. Cost: $1700-$2000

2) IVF. 50% success rate, frozen embryos for siblings. But an imposed bmi limit of 38. Which would require me to lose at min 90 lbs but preferably about 100. cost $10,000

After talking it over with hubby we have chosen the IVF route. We can always choose the other option down the road but this our goal. 

The good news is that the doc said my day 3 levels were normal so my egg count etc is all fine.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, I'm so sorry. That's a lot of stress to deal with. We're here to support you no matter what it is you need to do to get your own little one. We're cheering you on!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks! I love this FAB group. and I'm not going anywhere. I may not be as active but I will be popping in to see what's up. And there are a few that are my friend on FB so if I go absent feel free to update everyone. My life is an open book. lol 

I'm not that stressed about the decision. I think this was a long time coming but I am feeling sort of resolved. Like maybe this was the plan all along. That science is supposed to play a part. The struggle will be the weight loss. With PCOS, slow metabolism, history of obesity in the family (so gentics) and an overeating disorder there is a lot that is working against me. But I have a great support system. I had a hard time wrapping my head around the weight loss for a baby. I think mainly because I still had other options so I was always complacent. Now there is no other option. 

Now I have to sit and do our budget and make sure we can have a life without having to survive off of macaroni and cheese for a year :haha: There will be lots of cuts but as long as the two of us can still have our hobbies (his is his video game and mine is cross stitching) then we will be fine.


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla glad you are able to be at peace with the decision and hope you are able to move onto ivf soon


----------



## lenorajoy

Yes, what are life and money if you can't enjoy them a little bit, right? At least you have some things to focus and work on while you wait. You can have small (and large!) goals to accomplish along the way!

The combination of losing weight and saving money at the same time is always a tough one! It seems like the cheapest food to eat is always unhealthy, even if you're cooking at home. Ramen noodles are cheap, but although maybe you can lose weight on a Ramen noodle diet, it certainly can't be healthy. :haha:

Hmm... I actually want some Ramen now. I haven't had it in forever, but I've always liked it.


----------



## Aayla

I love those noodles too! We have great farmer's markets here and I know how to shop frugally. We eat a lot of take out, so stopping that will not only help the wallet but the waist line as well. I just have to get over the days where I don't want to cook. Hubby can't cook. I need to buy a new crock pot. That will help a lot as well.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yes, that's always the tough part! The days where you just don't feel like cooking. For those days you just can't do it, there are some takeout places (at least around here) that are reasonably healthy and don't break the bank. 

Crock pot meals are amazing! I haven't been doing much of it lately, but I love having dinner practically ready when I get home from work. I need to get some prepped before baby so I can have a nice stockpile of food ready to throw in one pot and have dinner ready when I'm too busy trying to sleep and eat and shower and stuff. :haha: I have some good recipes if you wanted to try them out!


----------



## Aayla

I would love them!! Thanks!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Since I'm at work for more than 8 hours and away from home for more than 9, I use a lamp timer for my crock pot meals! I dump the whole frozen meal in the crock pot, set the timer for usually 7.5 hours starting a little bit after I leave for work and ending a little bit before I'm home so the food can cool some, and leave for work! 7.5 hours seems to be the perfect cook time for shredded chicken in my crock pot, but it varies with the crock pot. It's difficult to even take the breasts out of the crock pot without them falling apart! So I just have to basically stir with a fork and maybe get out a second one for some big chunks and it's shredded.

https://newleafwellness.biz/wp-cont...S-IN-30-MINUTES-GROCERY-LIST-AND-RECIPES1.pdf

The only one of these meals I've actually eaten is the red pepper chicken, and it's AMAZING. My favorite way to eat it is as chicken fajitas. But I have the others stocked in my freezer just in case.
There are a TON of recipes on this site: https://newleafwellness.biz/ And they all look awesome.

https://www.skinnytaste.com/
I've also made a ton of recipes from this site and they've all been great! I use their cranberry sauce recipe for Thanksgiving and I love it way more than canned cranberry sauce. I've tried several of their soups, including the chicken enchilada soup and baked potato soup:
https://www.skinnytaste.com/crock-pot-chicken-enchilada-soup/
https://www.skinnytaste.com/baked-potato-soup/
They have a TON of recipes that are nicely organized so you can find whatever you're looking for, and several of them are or can be made in a crock pot.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> OnErth - How are you feeling?

Good! 
Went to Chiro yesterday and she felt the Ortho was a fool. lol. 



Aayla said:


> Talked to the doc today. He said that it is very likely that I am becoming resistant to the letrozole. So we had two options.
> 
> 1) Do the shots, monitoring and IUI and that has no bmi limit although they like it to be under 42 and it only has a success rate of 10-12%. Cost: $1700-$2000
> 
> 2) IVF. 50% success rate, frozen embryos for siblings. But an imposed bmi limit of 38. Which would require me to lose at min 90 lbs but preferably about 100. cost $10,000
> 
> After talking it over with hubby we have chosen the IVF route. We can always choose the other option down the road but this our goal.
> 
> The good news is that the doc said my day 3 levels were normal so my egg count etc is all fine.

:hugs: and :flower:

------
DD1 has been having headaches and we all wear glasses so i figured it was related and wanted to rule it out before going to ped. Well turns out she needs glasses and slightly worse than DD2. She picked out a purple pair with hearts. 

Whats annoying is i kept telling all these peds we have gone to ( shes 10) that shes never had an eye exam and they all acted as if its normal. Finally our new ped did one of those dinky wall ones and said " shes fine".. everyone just assumes as a kid, you only have a problem when you cant see the chalkboard. We homeschool, so there goes that idea. 

Anyway, im just glad we pushed and got it done!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I'm glad you did, too! Your poor daughter. I don't understand why they wouldn't just check her eyes. Do they need special doctors or special equipment to do that or something? I've only ever taken the wall tests and have never needed glasses, so I don't know first hand what they do, especially for a kid. But it doesn't seem that difficult to me.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - I'm glad you did, too! Your poor daughter. I don't understand why they wouldn't just check her eyes. Do they need special doctors or special equipment to do that or something? I've only ever taken the wall tests and have never needed glasses, so I don't know first hand what they do, especially for a kid. But it doesn't seem that difficult to me.

Because normally public school does an eye exam but since we homeschool she doesnt get one. You go to a regular eye dr. 

She picked out this pair.
 



Attached Files:







showimage.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, that red pepper chicken recipe is also awesome in this recipe!
https://www.myrecipes.com/m/recipe/chicken-tortilla-pie
That was dinner tonight and it was awesome!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- I love crock pot meals when I'm working or making cold weather meals like beef stew. For Christmas 2013 I got the crock pots that plug into each other so only one needs to plug into the wall. Love to use them when hosting parties. Halloween 
2014 was cold for us in KY so I used 1 for hot chocolate during out party and the other to keep caramel melted for caramel apple bites. 

onerth- glad you insisted. Do you homeschool k-12? I was homeschooled 5-8 and both my sisters were homeschooled k-8. My mom just couldn't see trying to teach high school and figured we could use the socialization before leaving for college so we always went back for 9-12 lol. But I think homeschooling is awesome!


Sorry haven't posted/replied much. having insomnia issues lately which are leading to a cranky mommy so I"m just trying to keep to myself


----------



## lenorajoy

:o I didn't know there were such crock pots!! That would be amazing for parties!

I applaud the mothers who can homeschool their kids! I think it's awesome! I kind of think I would like to homeschool, but since I don't have any kids yet, it's hard to say. There was a time I wanted to be a teacher, but changed my mind after a year of college. There's a part of me that would be afraid that my homeschooled kids would miss out on a lot of things that are a part of school, like spending time with friends during school hours and field trips and things like that, but I imagine you could still do field trips and I know now there are plenty of opportunities to socialize with other homeschooled kids. There's a group at my church for moms and kids to get together, for all kids whether in private or public schools or homeschooled. Who knows? Maybe I'll have the opportunity to do it in a few years.


----------



## FLArmyWife

https://www.target.com/p/crock-pot-hook-up-connectable-entertaining-system-3-5-quart/-/A-14836414



there are so many resources now for homeschooling. There is a program called k12 virtual school. Your kid does all the schooling at home, but still has a teacher. it's all online. that's what my youngest sister did. it's pretty cool because they provide the books and such. 
I wanted to be a kindergarten teacher for so long and fought so hard to get through school but kept having to take time off when moving due to dh being in the military. then the teaching standards here in Fl changed and I can't follow a lot of the new teaching standards (like common core math.. wtf?!) so I've decided I don't want to teach anymore but idk what I'd rather do.


----------



## lenorajoy

I totally know what you mean, FLA. I have no idea what I'd rather do either. Therefore I'm an administrative assistant. :haha:

Right now, I think I'd like to just be a mom. Our current finances won't allow for that, though, so I'll be going back to work after baby is born. Unless something changes drastically, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. You know how bills are, they just don't go away! So we'll have to play it by ear for a while. I'm not looking forward to having to find a sitter and leaving my baby all day and pumping at work and everything that goes with it, but oh well. It'll all work out.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone is doing well and has an awesome weekend!


----------



## Mrs. MB

I haven't been around much, apologies ladies. Week 5 seems to be 24/7 nursing. V wakes up screaming for the boob and nurses all day with little breaks. I feel like I did in the early days: my boobs and nipples are sore again and look ghastly. 

Also... I feel like with how much she's eating I'm constantly starving too. These last 15 pounds are just sticking around. If I try to adjust to clean eating my milk supply dwindles.


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> :o Disney, how is your baby almost 7 months old?! Man, time flies...

Yes it does! And I can't believe you're almost half-baked! :o

TGIF, have a great weekend ladies <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB :hugs: don't worry about the weight loss now. Just eat what you need to feed yourself and your baby! I'll be telling myself this same exact things in several month. :haha: I hope your little girl starts to get on a schedule other than constant feeding for you soon. I bet she's growing fast! 

Lots of love to everyone. I had such a typical hormonal pregnant woman moment this morning at church. One of the ladies at my church had her baby a month ago and they were at church with her this morning, sitting right in front of me. So tiny and precious... so my eyes just started leaking... and then I was crying and laughing at myself for crying because I had no idea why I was crying but I couldn't stop. :rofl: DH was so confused.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> :o I didn't know there were such crock pots!! That would be amazing for parties!
> 
> I applaud the mothers who can homeschool their kids! I think it's awesome! I kind of think I would like to homeschool, but since I don't have any kids yet, it's hard to say. There was a time I wanted to be a teacher, but changed my mind after a year of college. There's a part of me that would be afraid that my homeschooled kids would miss out on a lot of things that are a part of school, like spending time with friends during school hours and field trips and things like that, but I imagine you could still do field trips and I know now there are plenty of opportunities to socialize with other homeschooled kids. There's a group at my church for moms and kids to get together, for all kids whether in private or public schools or homeschooled. Who knows? Maybe I'll have the opportunity to do it in a few years.

They dont miss out on anything unless you make them miss out. They can still be with friends/groups/sports/clubs/even prom. 



FLArmyWife said:


> https://www.target.com/p/crock-pot-hook-up-connectable-entertaining-system-3-5-quart/-/A-14836414
> 
> 
> 
> there are so many resources now for homeschooling. There is a program called k12 virtual school. Your kid does all the schooling at home, but still has a teacher. it's all online. that's what my youngest sister did. it's pretty cool because they provide the books and such.
> I wanted to be a kindergarten teacher for so long and fought so hard to get through school but kept having to take time off when moving due to dh being in the military. then the teaching standards here in Fl changed and I can't follow a lot of the new teaching standards (like common core math.. wtf?!) so I've decided I don't want to teach anymore but idk what I'd rather do.

K12 is NOT HOMESCHOOLING! Its not even close. Its public school at home, which is NOT homeschooling. 

------
We homeschool. Its not something we planned on but we fell into it due to moving around so much at the time. Theres really nothing special about me that makes me able to do it. Its not sitting at the table for 8hrs a day and learning. Going to the park is gym. Going to the eye dr is health. Spelling test using window markers or sidewalk chalk.


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> K12 is NOT HOMESCHOOLING! Its not even close. Its public school at home, which is NOT homeschooling.

I get that..
K12 was just what my mom did with my sister but for ME for 5-8 grade, and my middle sister k-8 we did the homeschool conventions, our own lesson plans, etc. but it's still better than GOING to public school at least here.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have TWO for two people:

Pink Handle Clearblue Digital OPK holders. ( no sticks included but you can get them super cheap on Ebay). 

Un opened and un used. I bought the sticks on Ebay but dont need the holder ( i already have one). 

FREE, ill just ship em to you! :flower::flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0324[1].jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I hope everyone is doing great. So sorry I've not been around lately. Work has been insane!!!! I worked 68 hours last week. I'm exhausted!


----------



## lenorajoy

August - Holy moly, woman! That's a lot of overtime. I hope you and baby are doing well. Almost half-baked! Yay!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I had an appointment on the 14th with my new dr. Baby was moving too much to get a good read on the heart doppler so I got a quick ultrasound. Heart rate was 143 and baby was moving so much! We did get a peek between the legs. I will wait to say what we saw until after my anatomy scan on the 30th. But I did love seeing baby!!!! I did talk to doctor about all this over time and stress. She said if it does become too much for me, she will write me a note that says no more than 40 hours a week. I'm still hanging in there. This week should be slightly better as far as my hours go.


----------



## lenorajoy

August - good to hear! I'll be interested to know your baby's gender considering that heart rate! I'm wondering if the old wives tale holds true for you. It's so much fun seeing baby moving all over the place!
How do you like your new doctor?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I vote :pink:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Happy half way!!! Loved your church story :) 

August - Holy cow, that's the kind of overtime I work when not pregnant. I bailed on so much money while I was pregnant because I physically couldn't muster double shifts...

I know I'm missing people. My brain simply does not work anymore. I love my daughter but I hate this stormy week 5 business. She's so fussy and cranky and overtired. Took me almost four hours to put her to bed last night.


----------



## Aayla

I'm voting boy!! Can't wait to find out!

AFM: Good news...I talked to the doc about what I have to do in regards to my hyperplasia as I will not be ovulating for the next year. Thankfully NO BIRTH CONTROL OR PROVERA!! YAY!!! All I have to do is go for a biopsy every 6 months. I am due for one in October and then again in April. IF they come out clear then I stay the same. If it comes back, which could happen if I am not getting regular periods, then we will look at progesterone or bc. But for now I am in the clear. 

Only 3 more sleeps and then I am off to Vegas. I'm so excited to see my baby brother get married.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hang in there Mrs MB :hugs:

Happy halfway Lenora!

Just been lurking here and there... hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies. I know I have been absent. Fact is, hubs and i have decided to go ahead with our plans to TTC. We BD'd every other night for a the first half of September. Because my body is still in "WTF?" mode from my pregnancy with Moira, I dont know when ovulation is... and my tracker only guesses based of my previous cycles. which are all over the place, which is why am guessing it did not work last month. 

Now based from my tracker O was the 12th and AF is due the 26th. This is off... I know it is. so I don't know WHAT day O was. That being said, I am expecting AF on the 23rd like last month, latest 24th. 

I am super "superstitious" about talking about this stuff before I get an obvious BFN or BFP.. Like talking about it will ruin any chances. 

That being said I have been having some obvious symptoms. Gas, tender/sensitive boobs, CM like no tomorrow, vivid dreams (last night I had a nightmare, that woke me, and was so real, I could not snap out of it for hours), My hips and lower back are killing me, and my sciatica is back. 

I took a test yesterday with FMU, BFN. I checked hours later, because I obsess, and there was line, same color as the control line. Now I know these have a 10minute time limit, so I gave it no thought, other than "interesting" because that has NEVER happened to me before. I do have a picture of it.

TEST PORN:
Yesterday's test 4 hours after taking it: (because why not, for fun, I know anything can not be trusted on it)

Spoiler
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160918_142509_zpsnpl7oses.jpg

Today's test, taking in the afternoon on a 6 hour hold: (Please tell me you guys see it too.) 

Spoiler
Raw Photo:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160919_165738_zpsr3idmr1d.jpg
Negative:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160919_165738c_zps1vlwhyxp.jpg
Increased Saturation:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160919_165738a_zps1qv9edno.jpg
Increased Sat & Neg:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/20160919_165738b_zpsym7jfnxa.jpg

Anyways. I will be around more now...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think todays looks skinny but im hopeful it gets fatter!!

---------
Holy heck!! I went on a 12mi bike ride tonight. Sound easy right? NO~! Not when the whole thing is hills! :brat::dog::dog:


----------



## Aayla

Today's looks more like an indent line to be honest but I do hope I am wrong!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I don't know what it is I see, but I definitely see something Beth!! :dust: I hope we get another darker line soon! Oh, and YAY TEST PORN!! :haha:

Onerth, go you!! You're amazing. I would keel over after 1 mile of hills.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I see something also. Hope it gets darker for you!!!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth, go you!! You're amazing. I would keel over after 1 mile of hills.

The guy behind me kept yelling " Use your gears". I still couldnt do it. 

I have a 24mi ride coming up and im terrified! It has a big hill and its unsupported ( so no group of people with you).


----------



## Disneymom1129

I see something Beth but I don't see any color with it, I hope tomorrows is more promising! 

OnErth good job with the bike rides! Especially hills... I could never do that :laugh2:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My BFFs sister had her baby girl..

I have to admit my heart was heavy when i read about it. TTC sadly does that to a person though. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - Good job on your biking! Holy hell, you're good! I'm sorry about the heavy heart. TTC is hard and frustrating and maddening. Being out of control sucks.

Ayla - I'm glad that you made the decision and you're at peace with it. I have to confess I haven't made it to the post office yet. V hates car rides so I can't go by myself... I have limited help right now but hopefully Friday.

AFM: I went for my post partum check up yesterday and was cleared. I'll be back on the pill starting Friday. DH offered to get a vasectomy but I told him to sleep on it. Even though we know we don't want more kids permanent solutions sound scary. Baby V had a good night and was on an actual schedule with feedings today. Here's to another good night!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yay Mrs. MB! Glad she is getting a schedule!


----------



## lenorajoy

Yay for schedules MB! How are you and baby doing? Sad to hear she hates car rides!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

Onerth: :hugs: 

Mrs. MB: Glad your appointment well! And yay for Baby.V being on schedule! 

Well, I am out for this cycle... AF arrived today. :shrug: I am disappointed. But I am done. The whole point of me getting pregnant again so soon, was so my mom would be able to see baby #3 before passing. With her condition worsening everyday, I doubt she'd even make it to see my first ultrasound. SO I am waiting till next year before even thinking about it again.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Beth, I'm so sorry... Both for AF and your mother.


----------



## BethMaassen

My mom got really sick when I was 17. We found out then she had maybe 2 months to live because of heart failure. They did a quadruple bypass on her 2 days after my 18th birthday. (She was in the hospital on my birthday). She has been defying odds since then. And there has been many close calls. In the last 2 years she has been diagnosed with end-stage kidney and liver failure. There is 101 things wrong with her. And she is still here. She keeps fighting. 
Right now, she is drowning in her own fluid, has a -possible- bleeding in her intestines. She has gained over 30lbs in a months time. Her blood pressure is so low, and because she is a living water balloon, she can not eat much, which has resulted in many very dangerously low blood sugars. (She is also diabetic) 
This happens once a year. Which always result in a short hospitalization and they get the water off of her, and she comes home anew. This time she refuses to go.. Says she will await the appointments to do wht they would do in the hospital. 
She was scheduled for a paracentesis tomorrow, but because the labs fucked up (excuse my language) she has to go in, get labs done today, only to wait another week or so! I am so angry.. I am watching her die, kill herself due to refusal, and I can not do anything about it. 
I KNOW she is ill, I know the fact that she is still here is a miracle.. And I know she is still fighting.. And I know, it will eventually get her... sooner than later. 

She can't have a transplant because her antibodies will attack the new organs.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth, I completely understand how all of it would make you angry. Life is just so unfair sometimes... I'm sure that you appreciate that she's still here in spite of it all, but I'm sure it's frustrating to watch her refuse treatment and be unable to do anything about it yourself, and then there's the difficulty of knowing eventually you'll have to say goodbye on top of it... That's a lot of emotions to deal with all at once. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs MB I'm the same way about SO getting the snip. It seems too permanent (although it's reversible... though who wants to go through that?) for me to ask him to do it. Glad V had a good day as far as a schedule goes, I hope that's the first of many! It's a rewarding feeling!

Beth, so very sorry about your mom and her suffering. I am sorry that she will not be able to see your next baby, but she has been a wonderful grandma to your two girls I'm sure :flower:


----------



## BethMaassen

Thanks Ladies!! She got to go in for her paracentesis. I am absolutely over the moon! I hope this helps her. 
She has been a good Grandma. She spoils them within her means. And they love her so much. And that is most important.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I have PCOS so I never know when my cycle will start or when AF comes... Well I started AF two days ago with mild cramps.

Well yesterday a weird symptom started, I have a very strange painful pressure feeling in my abdomen and I can even feel it down between my vagina and butt..... I thought maybe gas or I had to poo but I have done both and no relief. 

Anyone know what could cause this? It's not excruciating pain but it's enough to bother me. 

Also normally my boobs stop hurting once my period starts and they still hurt like heck!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

7 yrs ago today. ( wow its been 7 yrs?!). 

Right now I was up getting ready for my OB appt. i scheduled it after the u/s on 9/20 where they told me he didnt have a HB and i was convinced they were wrong. ( i knew better of course). 

In about an hour, my little angel was born. Then the world changed. 

-----
I miss Wylder of course, i mean what Angel mom doesnt and I have bits of sadness if i sit down and think about it ( mostly the memories of " at this time, i was doing this and thought this") but im happy too. Wylder changed things in his coming and passing. DD2 was really sick then and if Wylder had lived, i would have been focused on him, not DD2. We wouldnt have kept TTC. I would not have healed the way i have from DD2. I wouldnt have my little nanny boy. 

So its a sad moment but a happy day. <3

Wylder Linn 9/23/09 @ 9:44am 
------------------------
In other news: i fell on my bike last night and got a goose egg on my leg. Im waiting to O and beginning to wonder if im not going to respond to FE this cycle. 

Pink, could you have pulled something? Have a cyst?

Beth, im sorry!


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome pinkcupcakes! :hi: I wish I had some advice for you, but I know very little about PCOS, so I'm not sure if anything you're experiencing could be related. I know there are other ladies here who have personal experience with PCOS so I'm hoping they may have some advice for you. Have you talked to your doctor about the pain/pressure?

Onerth :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - beautifully written and I'm so incredibly sorry. I know exactly how that feels when you think "x amount of time ago..."' I hope for the best for you.

Pink - sounds like you either pulled something or maybe it's a bladder infection? 

Beth - I'm glad your mom got the procedure. I hope it helps.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ok... I need help... I know she's only six weeks but I feel like she doesn't know how to sleep? She was being difficult all day yesterday. Didn't want to nap - just wanted to eat all day. I sat with her in the nursery, no stimulation, babbling brook playing on the sound machine... she napped on the boob but as soon as I put her down she woke up.

I gave her a bottle with breast milk - it was our predesignated day to try the bottle. She gulped 2.5oz like she was starving. She clearly wanted to sleep and I rocked her into slumber for the first time. She wouldn't stay asleep... 

She then drank another 5oz over the next 5 hours. She only napped 45min and screamed in the car to the point of drenching in sweat. 

At home she wanted the boob so I conformed her, she nursed a little and then slept 5 hours! Longest ever.

She had 3oz and boob for comfort when she woke up. She then woke up two hours later and two hours after that and then 45 minutes. I just don't get it...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> Ok... I need help... I know she's only six weeks but I feel like she doesn't know how to sleep? She was being difficult all day yesterday. Didn't want to nap - just wanted to eat all day. I sat with her in the nursery, no stimulation, babbling brook playing on the sound machine... she napped on the boob but as soon as I put her down she woke up.
> 
> I gave her a bottle with breast milk - it was our predesignated day to try the bottle. She gulped 2.5oz like she was starving. She clearly wanted to sleep and I rocked her into slumber for the first time. She wouldn't stay asleep...
> 
> She then drank another 5oz over the next 5 hours. She only napped 45min and screamed in the car to the point of drenching in sweat.
> 
> At home she wanted the boob so I conformed her, she nursed a little and then slept 5 hours! Longest ever.
> 
> She had 3oz and boob for comfort when she woke up. She then woke up two hours later and two hours after that and then 45 minutes. I just don't get it...

She is getting more from the breast than the bottle and the bottle takes more effort. 

Could she have a belly ache from air? Need to burp? Just want to be close to you? Have you tried wearing her? Co sleeping?


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB - :hugs: Onerth had some good questions, but I wish I could be more helpful. It's so frustrating when they just won't sleep and we don't know why. Mama needs sleep, too! I hope she calms down and sleeps for you soon.


----------



## Mrs. MB

She burps when she needs to. Mostly she's a farter. 

She's very inefficient at the breast. She can be on for hours and I feel like she's hungry by the time she's done. I was never before able to rock her to sleep after eating like I was after the bottle.

She only tolerates any carrier for 15 minutes at most... I have ergo baby, britax, regular wrap and ring sling. She is super alert and wants to look around and hold her head up. 

I don't deny her being close to me at all. She's in my arms unless she's asleep most of the time. Or I'm playing with her while she's laying down. I don't let her cry unless we are in the car and there's nothing I can do...

She doesn't cry like she's in pain. She cries in frustration and when she's hungry. When she's frustrated nothing but the breast will comfort her. I have to go back to work in six weeks. I have to teach her how to cope before then.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> She burps when she needs to. Mostly she's a farter.
> 
> She's very inefficient at the breast. She can be on for hours and I feel like she's hungry by the time she's done. I was never before able to rock her to sleep after eating like I was after the bottle.
> 
> She only tolerates any carrier for 15 minutes at most... I have ergo baby, britax, regular wrap and ring sling. She is super alert and wants to look around and hold her head up.
> 
> I don't deny her being close to me at all. She's in my arms unless she's asleep most of the time. Or I'm playing with her while she's laying down. I don't let her cry unless we are in the car and there's nothing I can do...
> 
> She doesn't cry like she's in pain. She cries in frustration and when she's hungry. When she's frustrated nothing but the breast will comfort her. I have to go back to work in six weeks. I have to teach her how to cope before then.

If shes inefficient at the breast, then you need to see a LC to pinpoint the problem. How do you know she is? ( the Ped telling you is not a good indicator as they are not trained/schooled in breastfeeding ). 

You dont have to teach her to cope. :hugs:

Who will be feeding her/laying her down when you return to work? Could they do a practice run while you run to the store and see if she does ok? Maybe she senses your stress? 

Could she have colic? Does she like the baby swing or a bounceR?


----------



## Mrs. MB

My MIL is coming to stay with us for three months. We will have several weeks together before I go back to work.

Sadly she hates everything. The swing, vibration, pacifier, stroller, car, car seat...

Nobody told me she's inefficient - just my guess as she won't sleep and constantly wants to be nursing.


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB - I don't know what kind of cost there is involved or if there are free options, but have you seen/talked to a lactation consultant? If she's not feeding well, maybe she could have a lip/tongue tie? It sounds like the issue may be more with her ability to breastfeed as opposed to your supply, so supplements to increase your supply wouldn't help any. They'd just give you an over-supply. A professional would be able to take a look for you and see what keeps her from eating until she's satisfied.

I have so much to learn when it comes to this stuff, but it seems like there's only so much you can learn by theory and reading as opposed to experience, so it's difficult when it's your first baby and don't know what to do.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> My MIL is coming to stay with us for three months. We will have several weeks together before I go back to work.
> 
> Sadly she hates everything. The swing, vibration, pacifier, stroller, car, car seat...
> 
> Nobody told me she's inefficient - just my guess as she won't sleep and constantly wants to be nursing.

Shes 6wks, which is within the hardest part of BFing. She could just be also cluster feeding. 



lenorajoy said:


> Mrs. MB - I don't know what kind of cost there is involved or if there are free options, but have you seen/talked to a lactation consultant? If she's not feeding well, maybe she could have a lip/tongue tie? It sounds like the issue may be more with her ability to breastfeed as opposed to your supply, so supplements to increase your supply wouldn't help any. They'd just give you an over-supply. A professional would be able to take a look for you and see what keeps her from eating until she's satisfied.
> 
> I have so much to learn when it comes to this stuff, but it seems like there's only so much you can learn by theory and reading as opposed to experience, so it's difficult when it's your first baby and don't know what to do.

Many insurances cover an LC ( how many visits they cover varies ) La Leche League is FREE BFing help and they are trained in all things BF + have to have BF themselves for at least 1 yr. For example, we have medicaid and it only covers 1 visit in the hospital. After that you pay OOP. :( 

You could be onto something about a tie though its outside of my knowledge.


----------



## Mrs. MB

She was checked for tongue/lip tie at the hospital. She doesn't have either. I think she just loves being in her favorite spot and so she nurses so long that she burns the calories she takes in. 

There's a breastfeeding support group every Thursday at my hospital so maybe I'll check it out next week...


----------



## lenorajoy

Hmm maybe it's not a tie then. She may just love breastfeeding like you said and is also going through a cluster feed/growth spurt and is hungry all the time. If that's the case, I'm feeling her pain. :haha: I've been a bottomless pit since Wednesday. It's so strange after feeling like I have no room in my stomach to eat a full meal for so many weeks to suddenly want to eat everything in sight. Like I never truly feel full. All I can think about is food!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lol, she's been a bottomless pit since she was born :) she's so long though that you can't tell how much she's eating :)

I just don't understand why she slept so little at night being full... maybe I should adjust my expectations since she's so tiny. It just feels like I should be making some progress (that's my own issue though, I'm not good at sitting still).


----------



## lenorajoy

I bet it's not uncommon to feel that way around this point, both with breastfeeding and sleep. She'll get there, but unfortunately it'll be when she decides to get there. :) Hang in there, mama. You're doing a great job.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

yeah i have to say good for you for asking for help. there are so many moms who dont ask for help and feel alone! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of our ladies have a fabulous weekend! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry I'm reading just rarely finding time to post.

MRS MB, very possible she's not getting enough to eat on the boob which makes her not sleep well..
sorry if you already stated but where does she sleep? crib? bassinet? co-sleep?


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth and Lenora - thank you for your answers. It's so nice not to feel alone.

FLArmy - She sleeps in a rock and play by my side of the bed. I don't like it because she slips and ends up in a weird position but she hates the bassinet. Our downstairs bassinet has a boppy in it - the only way she will lay in it. I'm considering a wedge for the crib - she hates being on her back flat, her pediatrician knows and says it's ok to do whatever we need to do to get her to sleep


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth :hugs:

Mrs MB I agree with cluster feeding. It's normal for babies her age to still be up multiple times a night. Ellie didn't sleep through the night until she was 3 months, and even then it's still rare that she will. As long as she is gaining weight and having enough wet diapers then do not worry about her not getting enough milk. She may just be the type of baby who constantly needs her mommy, and that isn't uncommon at all. She's still adjusting to this crazy world! You are doing such a great job, keep up the good work! I know how it can seem impossible at times, especially when you see your back-to-work date creeping up, but six weeks is a long time for her to transition into things better. Just keep doing what you're doing and I'm sure it'll phase out. Definitely try the support group. We need an updated pic of little V!<3

Ashley might be a good one to talk to, I remember little Noah having the same exact issues (not wanting to sleep long, always eating, etc.)


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - thank you! It just feels so shitty to watch her struggle because she can't sleep. She's asleep across my chest now. My mom was able to rock her to sleep and give her a pacifier. So I have faith she can cope. Then she nursed a bit and now I'm just letting her get skin to skin. Mom is the hardest job...


----------



## Mrs. MB

Sooo.... I'm definitely leaning on inefficiency... she drank 5oz and took boob last night and slept from 8:30pm to midnight. Woke up all night breastfeeding. In the morning I pumped 5oz and she guzzled during the morning feed and fell asleep within minutes on the breast.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs. MB said:


> OnErth and Lenora - thank you for your answers. It's so nice not to feel alone.
> 
> FLArmy - She sleeps in a rock and play by my side of the bed. I don't like it because she slips and ends up in a weird position but she hates the bassinet. Our downstairs bassinet has a boppy in it - the only way she will lay in it. I'm considering a wedge for the crib - she hates being on her back flat, her pediatrician knows and says it's ok to do whatever we need to do to get her to sleep

is it possible she isn't sleeping well because she's having a little separation anxiety? I know a girl who wore a t-shirt for a few hours then put it over the bassinet mattress like a sheet since it had her scent on it and the baby slept much better. :shrug: maybe worth a try

Have you had her evaluated for a lip or tongue tie? It can make nursing very difficult. I'd say if she is taking so much with the bottle and doing better that it's likely your letdown doesn't come fast enough for her and she gets frustrated so she quits before she gets her fill. but idk. I didn't make it through the BFing hump. FXyou get an answer soon!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

switching from breast to bottle isnt ideal normally because the bottle is different than the breast in terms of flow and effort. ( i know youre going back to work though) so i would say pick one or the other so youre not stressed. 

BFing takes effort Suck Suck Swallow... its warm, its comforting, its skin to skin.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> Sooo.... I'm definitely leaning on inefficiency... she drank 5oz and took boob last night and slept from 8:30pm to midnight. Woke up all night breastfeeding. In the morning I pumped 5oz and she guzzled during the morning feed and fell asleep within minutes on the breast.

and being inefficient would mean she doesnt have good weight gain or wet/poopy dipes but you said she does.. so shes just a sleepy nurser. :)


----------



## Mrs. MB

She doesn't sleep and she's always hungry. I feel that she eats a little and then sleeps a little, wakes up hungry, eats a little, sleeps a little. That's not ideal either. I've been putting her on the breast for comfort after each feeding. Also, considering how much she's eating I may not actually be producing enough... she's eating 5oz every three hours and I'm not making that much.


----------



## BethMaassen

Mrs. MB. That really sounds a lot like my youngest. She has silent reflux, which caused her to never sleep, be clingy, and eat...a lot... She also cried a lot. She also had colic, but has outgrown it, but the reflux remains. 
https://www.reflux.org.au/how-reflux-presents/

Breast feeding is difficult. Very. I ended up supplementing with my first for her first few months because she was a little oinker, and she was never satisfied.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> She doesn't sleep and she's always hungry. I feel that she eats a little and then sleeps a little, wakes up hungry, eats a little, sleeps a little. That's not ideal either. I've been putting her on the breast for comfort after each feeding. Also, considering how much she's eating I may not actually be producing enough... she's eating 5oz every three hours and I'm not making that much.

You are making that much, youre making exactly how much she eats. Its a give and take. She eats " 20 mins " ( and lets assume, since you cant measure, thats 5oz), then your breasts remake that 5oz lost. When she eats more, you make more. As you pump, that is put in there too. 

If she has good weight gain, wet and poopy diapers- thats how you measure shes getting enough via breastfeeding. An LC can weigh her before and after nursing to estimate how much shes getting too.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

found a couple things for you: 
https://www.lalecheleague.org/nb/law45com.html 

https://forums.llli.org/showthread.php?52486-baby-constantly-hungry

https://kellymom.com/hot-topics/frequent-nursing/

https://forums.llli.org/showthread.php?22349-3week-old-nursing-constantly-and-not-sleeping

https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussy-evening/

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...week-old-not-sleeping-constantly-nursing.html <-- mom in almost exact same situation! 

Maybe one of those will help? I tried to get reputable sources, not just silly things some mom blog posted!


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - thank you for the articles. I've read all LLLI and KellyMom in the last few weeks, or at least if feels like I did :) I'm taking it day by day for now. She's in a constant growth spurt... 

Beth - if she has reflux it's silent. I looked at the symptoms and she has a few but not the majority. I'll ask her pediatrician at he next visit. Thank you for the suggestion!

FLArmy - she doesn't have tongue or lip ties. She was looked at when we were at the hospital per my request. She's got a monster latch. I'm sure I'm just reaching that six week climax of me being tired and her in a growth spurt.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth has a point, maybe she has some sort of silent reflux going on? It's hard to pinpoint exactly. It's easy for us to sit here and give our guesses but you're the one who is seeing and experiencing it firsthand so I definitely trust your mama instincts with what you believe is going on. It stinks that her next Well Baby checkup isn't until 2 months since that is still far away!


----------



## BethMaassen

I forgot to say 2 days ago, Moira is now 9 months! 3/4 of a year! I gotta start planning her Birthday! 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_5134_zpsu4m8qz9g.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/IMG_5126_zpsxuc3nfzy.jpg


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - she's soooo adorable!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Beth she is really sweet! Time sure is flying...


----------



## AugustAngel15

She is adorable, Beth.

Mrs. MB, I hope you're doing well and little girl is finding her routine.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies had a good weekend


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB you got some good advice over the weekend and I hope you also got some rest. Hormones and sleep deprivation certainly don't help when you're concerned baby might not be getting enough. Everything seems so much worse when you're sleep deprived and hormonal! Sorry she won't sleep lying flat, but I'm glad you've gotten some reassurance from the doctor to do whatever you need to do so she can get some sleep. I have a similar rock and play to yours on my registry, but Fischer Price has a version that's battery powered and can rock itself! An acquaintance recommended it on Friday and said it's been a life saver with her new baby.

Beth - Such a cutie! It's amazing how quickly time passes faster and faster the older you get. Babies aren't babies for very long!

I hope everyone had a great weekend and our pregger ladies, mamas, babies, and hopefully soon-to-be mamas are doing well! I have an ultrasound today to get the shots that the tech couldn't get the last time around! :happydance: Hopefully baby will cooperate this time so we won't need a third attempt, though I can't say I'd mind seeing baby a third time so soon! :haha: I'm hoping to have some PTO left over at the end of the year to carry over to next year in case I need it after baby comes.


----------



## lenorajoy

Side note: YUM Chipotle burrito! I had one this weekend and it was amazing. Now that I've seen it on my ticker I may have to have another soon...


----------



## AugustAngel15

I have never eaten at Chipotle.


----------



## lenorajoy

:o Never had Chipotle?! August, you must try it! Do you not have any near you or have you just never gotten around to trying it?


----------



## AugustAngel15

We have one about a half hour away. I went there once and we decided we wanted something else, so we left. I'm addicted to Mojito's which is a mexican restaurant by us. IT'S SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Yeah, that's a bit of a drive for Chipotle! Well, if you ever happen to be near one around meal time, I highly recommend it! Ugh, we don't have any good Mexican restaurants by us... I miss my Mexican food! Thankfully I have a few good recipes so I can make my own, but I miss the chips and salsa. :haha: So not making those at home.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Now I want mexican! Thanks!!!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Good morning ladies! Any advice for being pregnant and having a cold?!?!?!?! I feel like death today!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I feel for you August. I had that the beginning of my 2nd tri. Robitussin unfortunately was the only thing my dr would let me take. 

Maybe a steamy shower to help if your sinuses are stuffed? hope you feel better soon


----------



## lenorajoy

If you like tea, you should try Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime tea. It always makes me feel better when I'm sick and tastes great with a bit of honey. The echinacea complete care is the best!
https://www.celestialseasonings.com/products/herbal/sleepytime-echinacea-complete-care

Here's something I found online: https://www.premierhealthspecialists.org/phspractice.aspx?id=71451
What should I do for a cold?
Drink plenty of fluids, eat well and rest. A vaporizer may help. Tylenol, Sudafed, Dimetapp, and plain Robitussin are permitted as well as Vicks Vapor Rub and cough drops. (You will find a list of safe medications during pregnancy below.)

I hope you feel better, August! :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Wow, these Lilypie tickers are way off! August, your ticker is saying your baby is the size mine actually is at 21 weeks. Oddly enough, mine only seems to be 1 week ahead. Baby will measure 11" at 22 weeks.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth what a beautiful baby girl! <3

August hope you feel better!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I decided to do 2 more cycles of FE at 5mg. :thumbup:

I also decided to do 40mi this weekend rather than 24 on my bike. Its also supposed to be 69o and raining so its beginning to make me think im crazy! :wacko:

Nothing else exciting on my end. DH is going to the dentist tomorrow because hes been having a lot of pain so i cant ride. i could take the bus but id have to leave 3hrs early! Id have to go from our town to downtown to the other town! Its a 30min drive! #JoysOf1Car


----------



## FLArmyWife

have a fab weekend. will be without internet/have little connection until Monday afternoon


----------



## AugustAngel15

OMG! That is a lot of bike riding. No thank you!

Mrs. MB, how is baby doing? Schedule yet?

Lenora, how did the scan go? Any scan porn for us?!

AFM- Still dealing with this cold. Dr. said robitussin , acetaminophen, and rest. Well work is making it impossible for rest and the other two are making it barely tolerable. Tomorrow I get my 20 week scan!!!!! So excited!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm very scatterbrained and don't remember things. lol


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Best of luck with the 40 miles this weekend! It was pretty chilly and wet yesterday and today and the weekend won't be much different, so take care of yourself!

FLA- I hope you have a lovely weekend!

I hope everyone else is doing well. It's been so quiet around here! I hope you're all enjoying life. <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for the reminder August!! Totally forgot to show you guys my latest baby pic! (You are so not alone on the forgetfulness:haha:)

Baby was all folded up! Those are the feet all the way up at the top of the head. If only we were all so flexible, right? :haha: We got to see baby yawn and stick his/her tongue out! It was the cutest!! <3<3 I definitely cried a little bit. And again now as I'm typing this... :rofl: It's amazing to see this tiny baby acting like a tiny baby! Last night baby was moving all over the place as I sat on the couch and I put my hand on my belly as I have been frequently lately to see if I can feel the kicks from the outside and I actually felt one! I'm hoping very soon DH will be able to feel them, but most of them just aren't strong enough yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2444.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- I'm gonna guess Boy


----------



## lenorajoy

I actually don't have any particular feeling of what the baby is. I've caught myself thinking of it as both a boy and a girl, so I have no idea! I don't think I've had anyone guess girl yet, though. Everyone is voting boy!

August, you'll be telling us what baby is after your 20 week scan, right?! I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Awwwwwe! So cute! I'm going to say boy as well.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I sure will! I already know what it is. It is just being confirmed tomorrow. And my intuition was right. lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

exciting to hear august. We just celebrated a year since our gender reveal on the 19th. we were shocked. we thought for sure girl.


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB I hope you've been able to get into more of a routine with baby girl and you're getting some sleep.

Aayla - Hope you had fun in Vegas!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im going to guess BABY. lol. Im no good at those guesses. I try but im just not.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to go with a boy too only because the way the baby is facing on the pic is the opposite side of the way my girls were facing. I'm thinking Ramzi's Theory about how boys are on one side and girls grow on the other. I know ultrasound images can be flipped but that's the only scientific information I have to back up my guess lol

... but I agree with Onerth... I say baby! :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: I hope it's going to be a baby either way!! If I'm growing a potato for 9 months...


----------



## lenorajoy

How are you and baby doing, lilmiss?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Actually it isn't going as bad as I was expecting. We're getting into a routine now and she is sleeping through the night longer stretches, only waking up once to eat. She was over 10 lbs. already at her 6 week appointment. I came down with a UTI around 4 weeks pp but took antibiotics and am feeling a lot better. Thank you for asking :flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad to hear you're both doing well! Sorry about the UTI, but I'm glad you're feeling better. And over 10 lbs and 6 weeks already! Where does the time go?


----------



## Disneymom1129

August can't wait to hear what you're having and to see your u/s pics!

Lenora such a cute scan pic, really a great shot.

Lilmiss glad things are going well!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im tossing the idea around to see an RE. I think im desperate and pulling at straws...someone talk me off the edge! :wacko::dohh:

I need an intervention!


----------



## Aayla

Hello Ladies!!

Just a quick hello before I go to bed. Vegas was awesome and the wedding was great. So worth the trip. Came home with a bit of a cold but that is because of all the smoke. BC Canada is smoke free in its establishments so it was hard to deal with. 

Glad to be back home. Oct 1 I start the journey of 100 lb weight loss. Haven't decided what program I want to start with but I know I will be eating 21 day fix style. Healthy portions and it makes sure I get lots of fruits and veggies.


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome back, Aayla! Wow, do they allow smoking indoors in Vegas? I thought that was law pretty much across the country. I would have died. I cannot stand to inhale someone else's second hand smoke, even more so now when I'm pregnant. It grosses me out so much.

Sorry Onerth, I'm not sure what an RE is, but I'm sorry you're feeling desperate. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

RE is reproductive dr. 

Cant see her anyway. My insurance wont cover anything fertility related so id be OOP.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm sorry to hear that Onerth. I hope you have a little miracle on the way very soon!

Happy Friday everyone! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Aayla

all the casinos allow smoking on the casino floor. There is no smoking in the main lobby area and the restaurants but it doesn't really matter because there is so much smoke floating around. Some of the hotels have high ceilings so you don't notice it as much but we stayed at Harrah's and their ceilings are quite low so it just hung around. My clothes stunk all the time. And there is the smoking on the street. Everyone everywhere. It seems like a smoker's paradise. We've talked about going back but it wasn't as great as I remember it. I would rather go to Hawaii or Mexico or on an Alaskan Cruise.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello Ladies, I'm mostly out of touch with reality these days. Saturday was my birthday and V didn't sleep all day. I barely got to sit down for dinner for five minutes while MIL held her. V did well on Tuesday and Wednesday but yesterday was all over the place again. She's up every two hours at night like clock work. She sleeps after eating so I'm going to try to reverse that -play after eating and sleep before next feeding. She's definitely not an easy baby :) my other MIL moves in next Saturday which will be sooo nice.

Lenora - love the scan! What a gorgeous little babe you got there!!! 

August - so sorry you have a cold! No advice as I was fortunate enough to go through pregnancy without a cold.

LilMiss - I'm so glad you're getting into a routine :) 

Ayala - yay for having a good time in Vegas. Boy do I miss drinking and smoking :)

OnErth - I'm so sorry insurance is a pain. It's awful that reproductive health is considered elective.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> all the casinos allow smoking on the casino floor. There is no smoking in the main lobby area and the restaurants but it doesn't really matter because there is so much smoke floating around. Some of the hotels have high ceilings so you don't notice it as much but we stayed at Harrah's and their ceilings are quite low so it just hung around. My clothes stunk all the time. And there is the smoking on the street. Everyone everywhere. It seems like a smoker's paradise. We've talked about going back but it wasn't as great as I remember it. I would rather go to Hawaii or Mexico or on an Alaskan Cruise.

ewww. I grew up in a smokers home and it always bothered me. :hugs:

-----------UPDATES--------------
Mrs. MB: Im glad shes a little better and MIL is swooping in to the rescue soon!!! 

Lenora: Will you have another scan? 

August: Can you call your OB about cold meds? I dont remember what i did or didnt take. 

LilMiss: Glad things are looking up. 

Tonight is pizza and getting my son. tomorrow is my bike ride! :wohoo:


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB - Sorry baby girl isn't being easy on you! I'm glad your MIL will be there soon to help you out more regularly, though! That will be a huge help to you I'm sure. Good luck with play time after eating, I hope it helps!

Aayla - Yuck! I suppose people would be outside all of the time smoking if they didn't allow it on the floor, which isn't good for business, so I guess it kinda makes sense that they allow it. I've never been one for casinos in the first place, but I think that would make it pretty unpleasant to be in one.

Onerth - Good luck with your bike ride tomorrow! As far as I know that was my last normally scheduled scan. From what I understand unless they need to check something out later on in pregnancy I won't have any others. BTW, pizza actually sounds really good... :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Ok fab ladies of the UK. I need your help. Hubby has given me a whopper of a surprise. He wants to move to Scotland. He can get an ancestry visa. This won't happen until early 2018 I figure because of the paperwork and money we need to save. So as it stands now ivf has been tabled. What I am wondering is what are the rules of ivf in the UK? I am 38 and will be 39 in may 2017. Neither of us have kids. 

Is there a site I can go to that will tell me everything? We are prepared to save when we get there to pay for it assuming there is no age limit.


----------



## lenorajoy

:o That's an amazing surprise Aayla! I hope it works out for you guys! Man, I just want to visit the UK, but have yet to accomplish that.


----------



## AugustAngel15

We are having a sassy, uncooperative, active, little GIRL!!!!! She was very hard to work with. Lol. She is a squirmy one and she's nestled right down in my pelvic bone. She had her hands and feet in her mouth and didn't want her face to be seen. What an amazing thing to see! DH was just fascinated. I think it may have finally hit him because the baby looks like a baby.

I hope everyone has a FAB weekend!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 9









baby2.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9









baby3.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Aayla

Congrats August!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Yay!! Congrats August! <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats August! So sweet <3


----------



## busytulip

Congrats August! :pink:

The move sounds kind of exciting Aayla :)

Hope everyone has a FAB weekend. 

We are gutting the kids bathroom, fun times.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont know the rules for UK but i know the NHS covers quite a lot!!

a GIRL!!!! YAY

and i didnt/couldnt do 40mi, i did 24.1!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a pink bundle August! What beautiful scan pics <3


----------



## busytulip

24.1 miles is nothing to snuff at OnErth! Great job!! You'll get there :D


----------



## AugustAngel15

24.1 miles is 23.8 miles more than I could ever do. LOL!!!!!


I hope everyone is well! 

How are you BUSY!!!???


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I did 20mi yesterday but it was flat. ;) 

They were talking about doing that 24mi again and i said no way! 

------
TTC related, waiting on AF here. Im kind of happy about it really.


----------



## lenorajoy

Good luck with the bathroom gutting, busy! I hope there aren't any surprises in there. Those can get expensive... :haha: I hope you and baby are doing well!

August - Still super excited for your baby girl!! She's going to be adorable. Is dad excited? I know if we have a baby girl DH will be a total mess and a big softy with her. :haha:

Onerth - Well done on 24.1 miles! And then another 20 yesterday! You're awesome.

I hope all of our awesome ladies are doing well and this Monday is kind to everyone!


----------



## AugustAngel15

DH is very excited. He always wanted a girl first, but then he changed his mind after we got out BFP. He wanted a boy. Honestly, I'm in for a world of trouble with a girl and him! My niece has him wrapped around her little finger and she gets WHATEVER she wants from "Mr. Chad". He's just a big pushover. Turned out my almost 2 year old God daughter is going to be the same way with him. She got everything she wanted from him yesterday. Ugh! Boys!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora, are you feeling like definite kicks yet as opposed to flutters?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AugustAngel15 said:


> DH is very excited. He always wanted a girl first, but then he changed his mind after we got out BFP. He wanted a boy. Honestly, I'm in for a world of trouble with a girl and him! My niece has him wrapped around her little finger and she gets WHATEVER she wants from "Mr. Chad". He's just a big pushover. Turned out my almost 2 year old God daughter is going to be the same way with him. She got everything she wanted from him yesterday. Ugh! Boys!

Dh has my son but we have 2 daughters and theres just something about the oldest daughter that she can move mountains and he caves. :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm sure it will be somewhat different with his own daughter, but probably not by much. :haha: That's so cute, though! I love seeing dads with their first daughter. It's just absolutely adorable! You can just see it all over them. It's so different from fathers with their boys.

I'm feeling definite kicks! I never really felt the "flutter" feeling most women describe. Starting out I thought it felt most similar to a muscle twitch. You know when you've had a really good workout and when you sit down afterward your muscles kind of have little twitches? That's what it felt like to me, but maybe that's what most people describe as flutters. :shrug: Then I had about a week of what felt like gas bubbles, except they definitely weren't! Maybe those are also "flutters"? :rofl: I have no idea. But now they're definite kicks! I'm hoping soon DH will be able to feel them. I've felt one from the outside, so I think it's close. How about you?!


----------



## AugustAngel15

My placenta is anterior (in the front) so I'm still mostly feeling the flutters on the sides. But I have been feeling more kicks towards my back and then also my bladder. I have even had a few leaks due to her kicking my bladder. lol. I have felt one kick from the outside. DH is always running my belly, just waiting for the moment he can feel her. He has even said "I can't wait until I can feel her". It just melts my heart as he is a "manly man" with minimal emotions. Lol. He lacks sensitivity. This pregnancy is really bringing that part of him out. I love it.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww, that's so sweet!! <3 Bummer about the anterior placenta, only because I know it usually takes longer to really feel the kicks and it's harder to feel them on the outside of your belly.

And oh, the bladder... For a while there baby was really taking everything out on my bladder! I told DH it felt like baby was having a stomp party on my bladder. It was especially weird because it also involved kicking my cervix, so it felt like my cervix was having spasms! Over the weekend it feel like baby has moved up some, so my bladder is getting a break. Except when I stand up... I could be totally fine while sitting or lying down, but once I stand up I need a bathroom! :haha:


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm in the same boat as far as standing and having to urinate! Lol. It is unfortunate about my placenta but its is getting better. I did have early placenta previa. My placenta was covering my cervix. It is on its way up an longer covering my cervix. So I will take the anterior placenta as opposed to previa.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh yes, I'm glad you no longer have placenta previa! That doesn't sound fun at all. And I've just noticed you've made it to 20 weeks officially!! Aww, our babies are getting so big! They're not poppy seeds or beans anymore.


----------



## AugustAngel15

My ticker is one day behind. I will be 21 weeks on Thursday. Its going so fast but at the same time, so slow! I'm just a very impatient person! At least I'm over half way done!


----------



## lenorajoy

I know what you mean!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Theres a bridal district near where i live with this giant moral on a wall. I have been wanting to take a pic of my bike near it and i finally did today ( on the way to the Goodwill).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161003_131658.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - I had a complete anterior placenta with my daughter. I had a hard time feeling consistent movements most of the pregnancy. Sometimes I could see her moving because my belly was but couldn't feel it! Also had a hard time finding heartbeat until she couldn't hide anymore. It's stressful but better than previa!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm just happy my placenta is moving up. It is close to being on the top now. Each day, I feel her more and more. 9pm every night she wakes up and starts beating me up.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies are doing well. Sorry got home from the staycation and now have this massive storm coming right for us


----------



## lenorajoy

Be safe, FLA!

Onerth - I know where that is! I've been down to the bridal district a few times, of course while planning my wedding.

August - :rofl: Baby girl is not being nice to you! She sounds like a feisty one. I've noticed baby is usually pretty active mid-morning, mid-afternoon, and around dinner time. Granted, I'm sitting down the most during those times. I haven't noticed movement in the middle of the night, but I sleep through storms, so... 

Speaking of sleeping... I had the weirdest, most vivid dreams last night! I was working in a drive thru window that served ice cream. Not just any ice cream, but Coldstone ice cream. I don't think such a thing exists, but if it did, I would be there. But anyway, a lady ordered their sweet cream with Oreos mixed in (like a Blizzard?) for her son and for some reason there were almonds in the ice cream and I was like but what if he's allergic to nuts? That's why people order vanilla ice cream, right? :haha: And then there wasn't much of any of the toppings to mix in the ice cream, and there were mini M&Ms in the Oreos, but I managed to get enough of what I needed for the order, but then I realized the cups didn't have any bottoms! Then I couldn't figure out if I should hand the ice cream out the window upside down like they do at Dairy Queen now or right side up since there was no bottom! Which side does the spoon go in?! On top of all of that it was a dinner rush and someone did a terrible job stocking the drive thru! :rofl: I woke up around midnight having to pee and DH just happened to wake up, too, so I told him all about it and we had a good laugh before going back to sleep.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora, are you craving ice cream? lol. Pregnancy dreams are the best!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oddly enough, not really! Just random things like grilled cheese or BLTs. :haha: I actually haven't eaten much ice cream since early on in the pregnancy. Now dark chocolate with almonds or Reese's cups... YUM. But not just any Reese's cups, I want either the eggs or the pumpkins. Luckily one of those is very easy to find now!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmy- be safe!!

lenorajoy- I didnt know you were sort of close to me or you were when getting married anyway. :) I think The Levi has Coldstone but i could be wrong. Thats a weird dream!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> FLArmy- be safe!!
> 
> lenorajoy- I didnt know you were sort of close to me or you were when getting married anyway. :) I think The Levi has Coldstone but i could be wrong. Thats a weird dream!!!

I live in the Columbus area now, but I used to live in the Cincinnati area and most of my family still does. I moved up here when I got married.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

heres the email i sent to Dh this Am about next cycle... he hasnt responded so i think hes likely sitting there shaking his head. :haha:

Next cycle ( so help me, you better be on board MISTER):
Me:
Femara 5mg cd1-5
multi vit Af-Af
Pineapple 1dpo-5dpo
OPK starting cd10-O. 
Trigger when ALL OPK are +. 
Baby aspirin 1dpo-AF
Progesterone 1dpo-AF

YOU:
Multi Vit AF-AF
Swimmer helper vits AF-AF
Timed intercourse with me day of + OPK and next 3 days. ( and any other days we want!)

BOTH:
Keep losing weight
Think positive!


----------



## Disneymom1129

August it really is the sweetest thing watching a daddy with their daughter :cloud9:. 

FLArmy stay safe, tell that storm to come over here to CA!!

OnErth & Aayla :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - definitely stay safe! 

Disney - how is everything with you?

August - aww, that melted my heart!

OnErth - lmao! Awesome email!

Lenora - you crazy girl, I never got crazy dreams in pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Here's a peak at my baby girl. I went into labor exactly 8 weeks ago right now. By my scale she's south of 11lbs :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1461.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - That email! :haha: You get him, girl!

Disney - I hope you're doing well!

Mrs. MB - She is just gorgeous! Is she doing better with sleeping/feeding? How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Thank you! Uhhh.... she slept good last night, up 1:45 and 5:30 after going down at 9pm... tonight she was up 1:20 and 4am. I then listened to her fuss on and off for two and a half hours. The pediatrician told us not to pick her up until she cries so she learns to go back to sleep.... crib is still a major battle.


----------



## lenorajoy

Awww... Listening to her fuss for so long without picking her up must be tough. That might just be pregnant me talking, though. :haha: I just want to hold all the babies! Sorry she's not doing well with the crib. I hope she becomes a better sleeper as she gets older. I'm sure you're counting down to having your MIL staying with you to help out!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - holding her for the first seven weeks of her life is what got me in this mess. She wasn't crying or even in distress, she was sucking on her hand, snorting and just generally shifting. I have listened to her cry a fair share though.... she cries in the car all the time... I'm not one of those lucky parents who has a kid that passes out in the car. I have a kid who has to be taught how to sleep off the boob.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm sorry holding her has caused all this trouble! Especially when they're so new we just want to cuddle them. I hope she learns quickly to sleep without you. :hugs: 

I guess it's like with any other human. There's no one right way (or wrong way) to parent. Hang in there, mama, you're doing a great job. You recognize her needs and your own and do your best. That's all anyone can ask.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im strangely excited about next cycle... im not sure ive ever been this excited. Its as if the trigger shot will be some magic we havent had before. 

and then reality comes and i know it may not work still but i can hope! 

Im still trying to decide if i put ALL my eggs in the basket next cycle or do 2 cycles. I can only get 1 trigger shot right now so i wouldnt have one for November. In one way I want to just blow out the water on it. 

I thought i made a choice and then im thrown back into " well maybe".. :wacko:


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth :hugs: You'll just have to go with your gut on this one. I'm guessing you won't have the option later to get a trigger shot for November?


----------



## AugustAngel15

My cold has yet to leave me. Dr told me this morning I now have bronchitis and a sinus infection. Amoxicillin and some cough syrup with codeine. I just hope I'm feeling better by next week. I'm leaving for a hunting trip in Wyoming on the 13th. Dr said I can still go, I just need to be careful.


----------



## lenorajoy

Poor August! Bronchitis and a sinus infection! That's the worst. I'm glad you were able to get some meds and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AugustAngel15 said:


> My cold has yet to leave me. Dr told me this morning I now have bronchitis and a sinus infection. Amoxicillin and some cough syrup with codeine. I just hope I'm feeling better by next week. I'm leaving for a hunting trip in Wyoming on the 13th. Dr said I can still go, I just need to be careful.

:hugs: Feel better soon!! My son had strep over the weekend, so i guess theres a cold bug going around!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Disney - how is everything with you?

Hi Mrs MB, everything is okay over here! Ellie is keeping me on my toes, she is soooo busy. She can stand unassisted for up to 10 seconds now. It's only a matter of time before she takes that first step! (see pic below!) She's not even 8 months old! :wacko:

I feel you on the sleep situation. Ellie was up at least 5 times last night, I have no idea why. My guess is teething.. she has her two bottom teeth so I am guessing her top two will be breaking through soon. I hope V is doing better with everything!



Mrs. MB said:


> Here's a peak at my baby girl. I went into labor exactly 8 weeks ago right now. By my scale she's south of 11lbs :)

She is so sweet! <3 <3


lenorajoy said:


> Disney - I hope you're doing well!

I am doing well, thank you :). Just busy busy!

August you poor thing! I hope the meds work quick and you feel better soon.
 



Attached Files:







standing.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry trying to read when possible but gearing up for that massive storm.


----------



## Aayla

Hey ladies. Well...I am going to be saying goodbye for awhile. We are no longer ttc. We have, for now, given up on the dream of parenthood. Right now we are focusing on our move to Scotland. Please feel free to friend me on FB or follow me on Instagram. 

My Instagram is Aayla_Snow. PM for my FB info.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Disneymom1129 said:


> Mrs. MB said:
> 
> 
> Disney - how is everything with you?
> 
> Hi Mrs MB, everything is okay over here! Ellie is keeping me on my toes, she is soooo busy. She can stand unassisted for up to 10 seconds now. It's only a matter of time before she takes that first step! (see pic below!) She's not even 8 months old! :wacko:
> 
> I feel you on the sleep situation. Ellie was up at least 5 times last night, I have no idea why. My guess is teething.. she has her two bottom teeth so I am guessing her top two will be breaking through soon. I hope V is doing better with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. MB said:
> 
> 
> Here's a peak at my baby girl. I went into labor exactly 8 weeks ago right now. By my scale she's south of 11lbs :)Click to expand...
> 
> She is so sweet! <3 <3
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Disney - I hope you're doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing well, thank you :). Just busy busy!
> 
> August you poor thing! I hope the meds work quick and you feel better soon.Click to expand...


Disney! It didn't even occur to me that your little one's name is Ellie! That is what my little girl will be! Ellie Pearl! No specific reason for Ellie beside how friggen cute it is!!!!!! Pearl is after my maternal grandma.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aayla said:


> Hey ladies. Well...I am going to be saying goodbye for awhile. We are no longer ttc. We have, for now, given up on the dream of parenthood. Right now we are focusing on our move to Scotland. Please feel free to friend me on FB or follow me on Instagram.
> 
> My Instagram is Aayla_Snow. PM for my FB info.

Best of luck Aayla! Send pictures from Scotland! I bet it is beautiful!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLArmyWife said:


> sorry trying to read when possible but gearing up for that massive storm.



Stay safe FLA!!!!!!!!:shipw:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh, Aayla! My heart breaks for you, after how hard you tried to achieve that dream. I hope to see you on here again sometime. In the meantime moving to Scotland sounds exciting! Hope you have a great time.

Flarmy - I have relatives down there and I will be praying for all of you. Stay safe hun :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

August great name choice! :winkwink: Mine is Ellie Rose!

Aayla... :hugs: best of luck with the move, and I hope someday to see you back so I can cheer you on.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Hey ladies. Well...I am going to be saying goodbye for awhile. We are no longer ttc. We have, for now, given up on the dream of parenthood. Right now we are focusing on our move to Scotland. Please feel free to friend me on FB or follow me on Instagram.
> 
> My Instagram is Aayla_Snow. PM for my FB info.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ayla - sweetie, I'm so sorry. I'm absolutely heartbroken for you. Would you consider adopting in Scotland? Don't know if that's an option. Wish I could hug you love.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CD1 is here!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney - Look at her, standing on her own!! Aww, she's getting so big. And adorable!

FLA - Stay safe! I hope you're in a good spot to wait out the storm and you don't suffer too much damage. I'll be praying for you guys!

Aayla - :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! Best of luck with your move to Scotland, how exciting! I hope you have some great adventures there, and hopefully one of those will eventually be parenthood! I'll see you on FB and I look forward to seeing lots of pictures once you guys get there! Scotland is top of the list of dream vacations...

August - Ellie Pearl is so adorable!! <3 I love the name Ellie, too, but there are so many girl names I love. Boys' names on the other hand... It's a very short list. :haha: Hopefully we don't just have boys.

Onerth - :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - DH got to feel the baby move last night! I was laying in bed before he came in and I noticed a lot of movement. Baby must have been doing barrel rolls in there! So I laid my hand on my belly for a while and it felt like waves. :haha: When DH came in the room, of course the baby settled down, but after having his hand on my belly for a few minutes and feeling nothing he pressed on my belly some and baby rolled over again! His expression was almost as great as when I told him I was pregnant! :haha: It was SO adorable.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora that is so cute that your DH loved feeling your LO! Whenever my SO felt a kick he would get all weirded out and pull his hand away like he just touched a spider or something lol. Every guy is different I suppose! :roll: :laugh2:


----------



## lenorajoy

That's too funny Disney! I can see how it could be really weird, so I can't blame your SO too much. It's still strange to me to feel movement inside me and actually think that's a tiny living thing in there! Super weird if you think of it like that, but I love feeling baby move. Like a reminder that it's all real and I'm not just eating WAY too much. Soon I'll get to meet that little baby, and that part hardly feels real at all.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I wanna feel baby kicks! Its a weird but neat feeling. :D


----------



## lenorajoy

Hopefully you will very soon Onerth!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> That's too funny Disney! I can see how it could be really weird, so I can't blame your SO too much. It's still strange to me to feel movement inside me and actually think that's a tiny living thing in there! Super weird if you think of it like that, but I love feeling baby move. Like a reminder that it's all real and I'm not just eating WAY too much. Soon I'll get to meet that little baby, and that part hardly feels real at all.

True! I was missing my belly and kicks last night, and I had recorded her kicking and moving on my phone so I sat and watched them all :blush:. Then I look over and she's sleeping next to me. Such an amazing feeling for sure!

OnErth can't wait for you to get the baby kicks again :flower:

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I went through my charts ( FE cycles) and i realized i have never taken it 4-8 or 5-9. Maybe i thought it would push my O date farther back. :shrug:

AF was only 3 days this month, YES PLEASE. :blush:

Im having intestinal issues the last 2 days, im not sure if its a bug or something weird to the FE (ive never had a reaction before though?) 
----------
This week: DH starts his swim vitamins and we wait for + OPK. I rode my bike 2x this weekend, today it was bumpy! Im not riding again until Sunday since im leading a Family Bike Ride. :happydance:

I hope everyone has a good week!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLA- How are you holding up? Not too much damage, I hope.


----------



## FLArmyWife

We're good. We only had a drizzle of rain and some winds. We faired much better but we are very inland. Out coastline didn't fair well at all. Thank you for asking

I apologize, I try hard to pop in and read but it's getting to a busy part of year ( holidays upcoming, trips, dh graduates with 1 of his degrees in Dec).


----------



## AugustAngel15

Glad to hear you are okay. You lucked out.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Its on the fence if ill be able to get Ovidrel for next cycle...which is what i was afraid of. Maybe its good news and ill get BFP anf be worrying for nothing!

ETA: Got the ok for next cycle!!


----------



## lenorajoy

:happydance: Hopefully it works this cycle and you won't have to worry about a next cycle!! But I'm glad you got the okay for next cycle just in case!

Glad to hear you're all good FLA! 

Disney, that's so cute... Once I get some good movement from the outside I'll have to record some video for sure! I know I'll do the same thing! Especially once we decide we're done having kids, I'll really appreciate having the videos.

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend! I had two doctor appointments yesterday, so I had a long weekend and it was very nice, although it was very busy. I got to hear baby's heartbeat at my appointment with my midwife yesterday and all is well. TONS of movement this weekend!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mmmmmm mac n' cheese!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: August, you crack me up. I could go for some homestyle mac n cheese...


----------



## AugustAngel15

I used to love Kraft. Then they took out all the preservatives and artificial colors and what not. Now I don't like it as much. Give me my preservatives back.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol y'all too funny. I'm making mac and cheese tonight for dinner with baked beans


----------



## lenorajoy

What time will dinner be served, FLA? :haha:

I'll be having dinner at the bowling alley tonight, which isn't sounding so great. Then again, nothing is sounding great as I'm apparently having a bit of a heartburn problem today. I haven't eaten anything that should have caused it, so I'm guessing it's just the crowded digestive system. Time to get out the Tums...


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenoray- i invested in the HUGE bottle from the wholesale club.

And dinner will be around 6:30 EST


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm hoping this won't be a recurring thing, but I'm starting to have doubts. I may need to get one of those huge wholesale bottles.
I better jump on a plane now if I want to make it in time for dinner!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I like the creamy mac n cheese. I like all of them but thats my fav. My grandma made the oven baked kind but no one has been able to replicate it. 

Lenora- YAY for tons of movements!!!

-------
I made this to " announce" on FB that we are TTC. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







MakingAlexanderBaby.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm making beef stroganoff from scratch. I have the easiest recipe for it, too. Can't beat crock pot meals. 

I have a bottle of tums in my purse, one in each bathroom at home, one next to my bed, and one in each car. I maaaaay have a problem.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

When i was pregnant with DD2, i had the worst nausea out of all 3 of them. Nauzene saved the day! ( like tums but for motion sickness).


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Cute announcement! The statue cracked me up. :dust:

August - I haven't had a good beef stroganoff in forever. Mind sharing your recipe? :) I'm trying to do a better job of meal planning for nights that we're actually home to be able to cook/eat and I love new recipes!


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- cute announcement


----------



## lenorajoy

Missing our quiet ladies... Amber, 5stars, Pato, muffin, Pink, ashley, Mrs. MB, busy, corn. I'm thinking of you ladies and I hope you're well. :hugs: to those who need it!


----------



## AugustAngel15

2-3lbs stew meat
As many mushrooms your heart desires
2 cans golden mushroom soup
2 tablespoons Beef "better than bouillon"
2 tablespoons minced garlic
salt and pepper to taste
2 80z pks room temp cream cheese
egg noodles

Mix everything but the cream cheese in your crock pot. Cook on low for 6 hours.
45 minutes before serving, cube the blocks of cream cheese and add to your crock pot. Stir thoroughly every 10 minutes.
Serve over cooked eggs noodles.


This is an absolute hit. This is the easiest and best stroganoff recipe I've ever tried. You can easily turn it into to chicken stroganoff by changing the bouillon and the meat.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

dang nabbit! Logged in FB and WHAM! Pregnancy announcement. :cry::cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks August! I'll let you know how it turns out once I try it!

:hugs: Onerth. Hoping this is the month for you!


----------



## lenorajoy

So quiet... I hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

August - I may have to try that recipe and I can totally relate to the Tums. Between nausea and heartburn, I was a mess!

Onerth - I understand how that must feel. I had to block the people who were pregnant on my Facebook for a while when I had multiple miscarriages. It seemed like everyone was pregnant but me. That sounds selfish I know but it was hard to think of how happy people were when they found out that they were expecting and I was going through the hardest time of my life. I know that's not the same as what you're going through but I thought I'd let you know that I can understand :hugs2: I hope it happens for you soon. Yay for CD1!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Something weird this cycle- I had side effects from the FE. Im not sure what that was about!

cd8 and its creeping along! My November Ovidrel came so im set for Nov cycle if need be!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have my little nanny boy today ( i was feeling so bad from the FE Monday i couldnt watch him). I didnt ride my bike this week because the normal leader wasnt there and i didnt like the stand in ( not the same person as below). 

I have to vent for a moment about that actually... I wanted to lead a family ride. I was thinking parents and kids 10mi, slow. I mentioned it to a ride leader, who at first was on board and then quickly i noticed she was taking credit~! Instead of me co leading or leading ( since it was MY idea), she was going to stick me in the back " so you can ride with your kids "... THEN i got so POd, i cancelled because how do you politely say " You stole my idea and are shoving me in the back!"?? Then instead of cancelling MY ride, she says " Ill just keep it and work out the kinks.". :growlmad::brat::devil::help:
so because of her im taking leader training next month and i can lead my own ride without going through her! 

Ok vent over. :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh man some people. I'm sorry she took credit for your idea.


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Sorry you had side effects from the FE this cycle! If I remember right, you've been taking it a while, so it's odd that you would suddenly have side effects. Hope you're feeling much better! And sorry about the leader taking your idea and running with it. Go get em! And CD8... Man, that is creeping along! Why do exciting things take forever?! :happydance: for the Nov Ovidrel! FX you catch a good one this month and you won't need it. How long is your cycle and when do you expect o? Do you test for o?

Lilmiss - How are you doing?

Busy - Hope 2nd trimester is treating you well!

FLA - How are you and Sweets and the rest of the family doing? Did you enjoy your vacation?

Hopeful - I hope you and baby are doing well!!

August - I believe you're off on a hunting trip! Enjoy! And be safe...

Ashley - How are you and the babies doing? Noah is getting so big!

Mrs. MB - I hope baby girl is sleeping better for you now. :hugs:

M&S + Bump hasn't been around since before her BFP. I hope things are going well for her...

Guess what, guys?! IT'S FRIDAY!! :happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - Sorry you had side effects from the FE this cycle! If I remember right, you've been taking it a while, so it's odd that you would suddenly have side effects. Hope you're feeling much better! And sorry about the leader taking your idea and running with it. Go get em! And CD8... Man, that is creeping along! Why do exciting things take forever?! :happydance: for the Nov Ovidrel! FX you catch a good one this month and you won't need it. How long is your cycle and when do you expect o? Do you test for o?

I know! it is weird I had side effects from it!! I took it back in '10 with no issues and then a few cycles prior to this and nothing. I am fine now. Maybe it means good things? My cycle is about 32d. I should O around cd16. I start OPKs cd10 ( Sunday!). As soon as all are +, i trigger!


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - Sorry you had side effects from the FE this cycle! If I remember right, you've been taking it a while, so it's odd that you would suddenly have side effects. Hope you're feeling much better! And sorry about the leader taking your idea and running with it. Go get em! And CD8... Man, that is creeping along! Why do exciting things take forever?! :happydance: for the Nov Ovidrel! FX you catch a good one this month and you won't need it. How long is your cycle and when do you expect o? Do you test for o?
> 
> I know! it is weird I had side effects from it!! I took it back in '10 with no issues and then a few cycles prior to this and nothing. I am fine now. Maybe it means good things? My cycle is about 32d. I should O around cd16. I start OPKs cd10 ( Sunday!). As soon as all are +, i trigger!Click to expand...

FX and :dust:!! So we're looking at likely next weekend for O, right? You should totally share some test porn once you have some! :haha: It's been so long since we've had anything to look at here!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - Sorry you had side effects from the FE this cycle! If I remember right, you've been taking it a while, so it's odd that you would suddenly have side effects. Hope you're feeling much better! And sorry about the leader taking your idea and running with it. Go get em! And CD8... Man, that is creeping along! Why do exciting things take forever?! :happydance: for the Nov Ovidrel! FX you catch a good one this month and you won't need it. How long is your cycle and when do you expect o? Do you test for o?
> 
> I know! it is weird I had side effects from it!! I took it back in '10 with no issues and then a few cycles prior to this and nothing. I am fine now. Maybe it means good things? My cycle is about 32d. I should O around cd16. I start OPKs cd10 ( Sunday!). As soon as all are +, i trigger!Click to expand...
> 
> FX and *dust*!! So we're looking at likely next weekend for O, right? You should totally share some test porn once you have some! :haha: It's been so long since we've had anything to look at here!Click to expand...

i plan to test out trigger and have 17 HPT waiting.. :blush:


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - Sorry you had side effects from the FE this cycle! If I remember right, you've been taking it a while, so it's odd that you would suddenly have side effects. Hope you're feeling much better! And sorry about the leader taking your idea and running with it. Go get em! And CD8... Man, that is creeping along! Why do exciting things take forever?! :happydance: for the Nov Ovidrel! FX you catch a good one this month and you won't need it. How long is your cycle and when do you expect o? Do you test for o?
> 
> I know! it is weird I had side effects from it!! I took it back in '10 with no issues and then a few cycles prior to this and nothing. I am fine now. Maybe it means good things? My cycle is about 32d. I should O around cd16. I start OPKs cd10 ( Sunday!). As soon as all are +, i trigger!Click to expand...
> 
> FX and :dust:!! So we're looking at likely next weekend for O, right? You should totally share some test porn once you have some! :haha: It's been so long since we've had anything to look at here!Click to expand...
> 
> i plan to test out trigger and have 17 HPT waiting.. :blush:Click to expand...

17 hpt! I like the sound of that! :happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ugh. I called OBs to see about taking me when i get BFP and this one said no to a VBAC back in 2007, they told me auto section for #3 ( and i went on to have a VBA2C) anyway and im having my annual with them on the 18th. :( I dont want to. 

I may suddenly come down with something and cant make it. :shhh::sick:


----------



## lenorajoy

Is there an option for you to find a doctor more supportive of your VBAC? You said you had one that last time around (and after 2 c-sections, congrats!), did they allow it or did you just go on and do it on your own? Will they agree to let you have one this time around since you were successful with the last one?


----------



## FLArmyWife

just popping in for a quick momment

lenora. we're doing ok. I post mainly in my blog the updates lol mainly because I can save a draft and come back to it. It can take me 3 days to get a 2 paragraph update posted and it's hard to do that on bnb


----------



## lenorajoy

Totally get it FLA! You've got an active little one at home keeping you busy, plus dogs! I'll have to go take a peek at your blog.

Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Is there an option for you to find a doctor more supportive of your VBAC? You said you had one that last time around (and after 2 c-sections, congrats!), did they allow it or did you just go on and do it on your own? Will they agree to let you have one this time around since you were successful with the last one?

I can go to the dr that did the VBA2C but its out of pocket. no insurance coverage. 

----
Flarmy- i glance at your blog :) im sending you a PM <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Bummer Onerth! If only insurance covered whichever doctor we want to see. :( I hope first of all that you get your bfp! And then you get to have the birth you want. I don't know why some doctors want it their way or the highway... Jerks! In most cases, they're just doing what they think is best for the patient, but still.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend! Mine was fun with a bit of baby room shopping with a friend on Saturday - I got a nice mirror for the baby's room with a white frame and a gray and white chevron rug that should go really nicely with the navy, gray, and white theme - and then my parents came over yesterday and brought the crib they were given, which just happens to match our changing table almost perfectly. It came with a mattress, so now we have two! I can't wait to get started on transforming the rest of the room, but much of it will have to wait until after the baby shower, which I can't believe is just two weeks from this Saturday! :o

I learned some very interesting things about my ancestry from my dad yesterday, too. It turns out both sides of his family were not who we always though they were. It turns out my dad's grandfather changed his name mid-way through his life, so that family history is far different from what we thought it was considering his last name was entirely different. And my dad's great-grandfather who moved to California from the Azores in Portugal may very well have been Jewish rather Portuguese as we thought. We've only learned this because my dad just happened to be visiting his mom's church when there was a Jewish man who is a missionary in Portugal who was there visiting as well and he told my dad some of the history of his last name given that our ancestors moved here from that particular region of Portugal. This was especially interesting because all of my life people have thought I was Jewish. There was one family in particular at my church that was Jewish that were very surprised to learn I wasn't Jewish and asked me more than once if I was sure I wasn't. Turns out they may have been right! This may not be interesting to anyone else, but it blew my mind! :haha: I find history fascinating.


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG a package of Oreos! :rofl:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lenora- Can you get the basics of the room done? That way its not overwhelming?

and thats neat youre/he is Jewish. Similar story for DH. His mom just always said his dad was murdered and said he had no family. Randomly and Luckily this guy, Dh used to play online games with, was able to find Dhs long lost aunt, who had been looking for him! Anyway long story short- turns out his dads WHOLE side is Jewish and wasnt just invisible and he did have family. So because of that ( and some religious stuff unrelated) we celebrate all the Jewish holidays and none of the traditional ones anymore. :D Theres even a group here in town for families if 1 parent is Jewish and the other isnt. The kids dont know the difference ( as in they have never known santa, etc) and we LOVE the Jewish culture! <3

Hanukkah is Dec 24 this year and i CANT WAIT!


----------



## lenorajoy

Interesting that it's on Christmas Eve this year! It normally doesn't start so close if I remember right. I know last year it was early December.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I need ( and want) these blasted OPKs to go High or peak. :blush:

CD13 today. Maybe lucky 13!? :shrug: Although it would be slightly early for peak but id take a high at least!


----------



## lenorajoy

Come on O!! There's BDing to be done! :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

my chart: 

My Ovulation Chart

Looks like O but its not. :shrug:


----------



## lenorajoy

That does look like an O temp spike. Hmmm. Hopefully you'll have some positives soon with those temps.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sure does like O to me too. You might still have ovulated since it takes a few days afterwards to get your crosshairs :)


----------



## Disneymom1129

:hi: Hi ladies, sorry for not checking in! Just trying to get through this week and then will be on vacation from Sunday-Wednesday (will be staying at Disney Sun-Tues.) SOOO looking forward to that.

Lots of :dust:, :hugs:, and :flower: to all!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Onerth- fx for O


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Looking at my $tree OPK, its looking like about 2-3d before +...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0378[1].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lenorajoy

Enjoy the break, Disney! I'm sure you're needing it.

Onerth - Fx for this weekend!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No change in OPK today. All still Low/BFN. I would love a high but by tme i get one, id really just love a peak....good gravy! 

Debbie Downer here. I hate when you have a semi plan and things go wonky. I just wont 1 OPK at this point, let alone all of them, to be positive so i can trigger! 
6 OPK a day....please, just ONE be + tomorrow~!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Onerth- the universe always seems most against us when we have a plan


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- How interesting about your family!
Onearth- COME ON OOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM- I am having the time of my life! I have the biggest deer at deer camp! I got a 7 point buck! I will post a picture at some point. I have been hanging out with the horses and just enjoying the scenery. We start our trek back home today. This time we will be splitting the trip in two. We will be going to see Mount Rushmore today. I have never seen it before. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Hoping those tests start cooperating! If you're doing 6 OPKs a day, you should be catching the surge, so it can't be that. COME ON O!!

August - Sounds like you've had a blast! And well done on the buck! I just love traveling. Looking forward to our trip to Oklahoma next month! Enjoy those gorgeous views and Mount Rushmore!

FLA, lilmiss, and Disney - Hope you're all doing well! :flower:


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy 24 weeks lenora!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FINALLY got a HIGH tonight and look at my $Tree!! Its soooooo close! Tomorrow is trigger day i bet!!! 


( and i have a 47mi bike ride!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161021_193834.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Triggered today at Noon!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX and :dust:


----------



## busytulip

Loads of :dust: Onerth!!

Sounds like a blast August

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lenora I'm doing well, thank you for asking :) I'm still following the thread even though I don't always post. My baby is now 2 months old already. Seems like I just had her. She is sleeping a good 6-8 hours at night now and eats like a champ. She was already 10 lbs 2 oz at her 1 month appointment. She is a very content baby for the most part... I really couldn't have asked for a better rainbow. I have to say that it was a lot easier going from 2-3 kids than 1-2. I have attached a recent picture of baby Grace.
 



Attached Files:







SDC12042copy.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck Onerth! Hopefully the trigger helps!


----------



## FLArmyWife

she's gorgeous lilmiss. look at all that hair.


----------



## Aphy

Posting so I can follow the thread. Cd11/12 so O is just around the corner for cycle #13 of ttc #1


----------



## AugustAngel15

I am so happy to be back home with my fur babies! I had an amazing trip, gilled to the brim with stories to tell my baby girl.
 



Attached Files:







20161020_181019.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









20161018_091934.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









20161018_0739041.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

OPKs and 1dpt test :) I feel like it should be darker? Maybe it gets darker? I dont know, either way, its in me!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0382[1].jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations onerth!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aphy said:


> Congratulations onerth!

not congrats yet but ill take congrats that its a possibility!


----------



## lenorajoy

Woohoo Onerth!! I hope you had fun on that bike ride AND caught a good eggy this weekend!! I have no idea how dark your lines should be right after the trigger. But hopefully you get some nice dark lines in a couple of weeks!!! :dust: So excited!! (If you can't tell by all of the exclamation points... I think I go a bit overboard with those sometimes, but I'm just so darn excited!:haha:) I just noticed your siggy change! :rofl: Fx you aren't proven otherwise!

Lilmiss - Glad to hear things are going well! What a beautiful little baby you have there! <3 I can't believe she's already 2 months... It makes sense that going from 2 to 3 kids is easier than from 1 to 2. I'm glad it's been true for you!

FLA - Thank you! And now on to 25 weeks already! :o I can't believe how it's starting to fly by. 15 weeks left... I hope life has been good to you lately!

Aphy - Welcome! :hi: Fx and :dust: for your sticky bean!! If you'd like to join the thread, there's a mission statement on the first page. Just copy and paste the last paragraph in a post just to show you've read and agree with our mission as a support group!

August - Welcome back! So glad to hear you had a blast and can't wait to tell your baby girl all about it. I've enjoyed seeing your pictures on FB throughout the trip. And happy 23 weeks!!

Busy - :hi: Good to see you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Woohoo Onerth!! I hope you had fun on that bike ride AND caught a good eggy this weekend!! I have no idea how dark your lines should be right after the trigger. But hopefully you get some nice dark lines in a couple of weeks!!! :dust: So excited!! (If you can't tell by all of the exclamation points... I think I go a bit overboard with those sometimes, but I'm just so darn excited!:haha:) I just noticed your siggy change! :rofl: Fx you aren't proven otherwise!
> 
> Lilmiss - Glad to hear things are going well! What a beautiful little baby you have there! <3 I can't believe she's already 2 months... It makes sense that going from 2 to 3 kids is easier than from 1 to 2. I'm glad it's been true for you!
> 
> FLA - Thank you! And now on to 25 weeks already! :o I can't believe how it's starting to fly by. 15 weeks left... I hope life has been good to you lately!
> 
> Aphy - Welcome! :hi: Fx and :dust: for your sticky bean!! If you'd like to join the thread, there's a mission statement on the first page. Just copy and paste the last paragraph in a post just to show you've read and agree with our mission as a support group!
> 
> August - Welcome back! So glad to hear you had a blast and can't wait to tell your baby girl all about it. I've enjoyed seeing your pictures on FB throughout the trip. And happy 23 weeks!!
> 
> Busy - :hi: Good to see you!

Im pretty excited too! I was on my bike ride and we pulled over at noon but what i didnt realize was there by the bench was a random wooden cross nailed to a tree! Sign from God maybe?! I accidentally poked myself twice because i poked it to my skin and naturally youre like " ow" and i didnt know " do i go fast?" do i go slow?". I poked it in and it didnt hurt or burn or sting. Getting your ears pierced hurts worse! :haha: Then i rode my bike to the winery- had some Sangria and pretzels with my bike friends and rode the 20+mi home. :D 

----- UPDATES
Lil Miss- Shes cute. They are so curious at that age. 
FLA- 25wks is so close!!!
Flarmy- Thinking of you. :hugs:
Aug- FUN FUN FUN

Aphy- Hi!!


----------



## lenorajoy

AFM: Nothing new and exciting going on with pregnancy, except I've definitely noticed a decrease in pelvic girdle pain over the last several weeks. A very nice change! I think I may have experienced some sciatic nerve pain over the weekend when I overdid it? It was definitely different from the pgp, but that's my best guess based on my pain in my butt cheek. :rofl: And I'm pretty sure I've had some BH contractions the past few days, even though I haven't been drinking my red raspberry leaf tea religiously. I think I missed both Saturday and Sunday. But I actually love that stuff! It's a really mild tea and tastes great with just some honey or with some milk, cinnamon, and nutmeg added. YUM.

I have some home projects coming up that I'm excited about! This weekend I will be reupholstering 6 dining chairs that belong to the set we inherited from my MIL when we bought our house. The chairs are quite old (they belonged to my MIL's grandmother) and haven't been used in years and have been in storage. The fabric has fallen apart and they have old straw padding, so I'll be stripping them down and starting over with all new materials. I also inherited an old Singer sewing machine from my MIL this weekend, which I have yet to try out to make sure everything works, but I plan to use it soon (probably not until December since I won't likely have time before then) to make curtains for the living room. I love DIY projects, so I'm pretty excited! I'm hoping I can make clothing for my baby in the future, so I'll have to get some practice in with these curtains and maybe some pillows as starter projects. It's been years since I've used a sewing machine, so it'll be a learning experience I'm sure. :haha:


----------



## Aphy

Thanks for the guidance Lenora and thanks everyone for the warm welcome &#128512;

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aphy, when do you expect o? Are you using OPKs to test for it?


----------



## Aphy

Lenora, I am likely to O in the next couple of days. I use clearblue digital opk so didn't get the smiley tonight,could be tomorrow night or Wednesday. Plan to test only when AF is due this time around so that's the 9th Nov. You are keeping yourself busy it sounds with all the diy! Impressive!


----------



## lenorajoy

Looking forward to that smiley! BTW, we love tests in here, even if they aren't exciting. :haha: Feel free to share any you like! Fx you get some nice lines by 11/9!

Oh man, keeping myself SO busy! Part of me wishes I had more time to relax, but honestly it's probably better that I don't. It's really helping the time pass and probably helping prepare me for how busy I'll be after baby gets here. Our weekends have been so packed with plans that we had to sit down yesterday and figure out when we will actually have time to accomplish things at home before baby gets here! Our weekends are now booked solid through December, so we may get some time to relax then. :haha: Most likely we'll have projects planned for December as well and then it'll be 2017 and time to make final preparations/purchases to prepare for baby!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Are you doing the CB Pink or CB Purple? I did both this cycle. Purple is FMU. Pink is not. Are you getting the flashing/high smiley if using the purple because then you can test more than once a day! 

----
I had to push a little on DH to get in a 36hr post trigger BD today... He wanted to wait until tonight ( 9pm+) and i just felt like it might be too late ( not that eggs and sperm can tell time but you know what i mean!). :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

You mean they don't have tiny little watches?? :rofl: Glad you got in one more shot today! Go little spermies, go!


----------



## Aphy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Are you doing the CB Pink or CB Purple? I did both this cycle. Purple is FMU. Pink is not. Are you getting the flashing/high smiley if using the purple because then you can test more than once a day!
> 
> ----
> I had to push a little on DH to get in a 36hr post trigger BD today... He wanted to wait until tonight ( 9pm+) and i just felt like it might be too late ( not that eggs and sperm can tell time but you know what i mean!). :haha:

By us you only get the CB purple but it only identifies the 2 most fertile days with a solid smiley and you can use any urine as long as you do it the same time every day. I have used them for 5 months now and I test in the evenings and always catch my surge. Another poster on a thread mentioned she has used her wand for multiple cycles so I am trying that this time. Our boxes here say it should be used again after getting the smiley so you should use a new box for every cycle. I'm hoping that's just a money making story...I don't mind testing the theory this cycle cause I know I always O cd14/15 so don't really need the opks.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aphy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Are you doing the CB Pink or CB Purple? I did both this cycle. Purple is FMU. Pink is not. Are you getting the flashing/high smiley if using the purple because then you can test more than once a day!
> 
> ----
> I had to push a little on DH to get in a 36hr post trigger BD today... He wanted to wait until tonight ( 9pm+) and i just felt like it might be too late ( not that eggs and sperm can tell time but you know what i mean!). :haha:
> 
> By us you only get the CB purple but it only identifies the 2 most fertile days with a solid smiley and you can use any urine as long as you do it the same time every day. I have used them for 5 months now and I test in the evenings and always catch my surge. Another poster on a thread mentioned she has used her wand for multiple cycles so I am trying that this time. Our boxes here say it should be used again after getting the smiley so you should use a new box for every cycle. I'm hoping that's just a money making story...I don't mind testing the theory this cycle cause I know I always O cd14/15 so don't really need the opks.Click to expand...

Yes the 2 solid smileys are peak days- after the first peak, it automatically gives you a 2nd one, it wont let you test again for 48hrs. The package says FMU and then any other time after. Yes you can use the same holder for multiple cycles- i do. I dont start testing until CD10 and i O around cd16. I get them off Ebay.


----------



## Aphy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Are you doing the CB Pink or CB Purple? I did both this cycle. Purple is FMU. Pink is not. Are you getting the flashing/high smiley if using the purple because then you can test more than once a day!
> 
> ----
> I had to push a little on DH to get in a 36hr post trigger BD today... He wanted to wait until tonight ( 9pm+) and i just felt like it might be too late ( not that eggs and sperm can tell time but you know what i mean!). :haha:

By us you only get the CB purple but it only identifies the 2 most fertile days with a solid smiley and you can use any urine as long as you do it the same time every day. I have used them for 5 months now and I test in the evenings and always catch my surge. Another poster on a thread mentioned she has used her wand for multiple cycles so I am trying that this time. Our boxes here say it should be used again after getting the smiley so you should use a new box for every cycle. I'm hoping that's just a money making story...I don't mind testing the theory this cycle cause I know I always O cd14/15 so don't really need the opks.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya Ladies! :wave::wave:

I'm sorry I have been terribly absent. I am very bad at keeping up on here. I really am. That and October seems to be one of those months that is one thing after the other. :dohh:

DH and I are still TTC. No luck again this month. AF was 4 days late, and it was looking promising. But no such luck.

My youngest is 10 months as of yesterday! Where has the time gone? I am already preparing and buying things for her Birthday. :D I am doing a Little Mermaid theme for her :D :D My eldest got a Black, white and red lady bug theme for her 1st Birthday! 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Clipboard01_zpskafhay5t.jpg

--------------
How is every one?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Beth- She is so cute!!!!!! Happy 10 months little girl!!!!!

OnEarth- Even TTC, my DH had to push me to BD. There are times where my sex drive is non existent. And then there are times where he can't keep up. I'm unpredictable! I'm sending good vibes your way for a BFP!!!!

Aphy- Good luck!


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth - I'm sorry AF was late and still no bfp! :( How frustrating. Hopefully this cycle will be your bfp! :dust: Your little girl is so cute! The Little Mermaid party sounds adorable and I bet she'll love it.

I hope our ladies are having a lovely day!


----------



## Aphy

Got my smiley face (+opk) tonight right on time...DH going to have to perform the next few days &#128514;

Beth,the little mermaid theme is going to be lovely! Such cute ideas available for it


----------



## lenorajoy

Woohoo Aphy!! Time to get some BD done! Go get DH! :haha:


----------



## AugustAngel15

:sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Someone please motivate me!!!! Second day back to work after my amazing vacation and I just can't seem to find it in myself to stay AWAKE. Last night I was falling asleep in my recliner at 7p. Getting out of bed this morning was like pulling teeth! Now I'm sitting here doing paper work trying really hard to not doze off! GAH!!!

:coffee::sleep::cry:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Some girl on FF overtook my POAS thread. No one gives a hoot about your trigger, it was about MINE. :cry::growlmad: ( im emotional, sorry but it peeves me!)

-------
I woke up at normal time and temp was 97.73, which means i didnt O, slow rise or my feeling of being cold was because i was cold... i went back to sleep and woke up to 98.17, much better! Now im not sure which is right but i recorded both.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome Aphy. 

Oh onerth i'm sorry


sorry for my absence ladies. things are a bit sporadic here


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies, I'm sorry I've been MIA, I've been so busy. I try to read and I love each and every one of you. I'll try to update soon.


----------



## lenorajoy

August - I've been having that same struggle lately! Especially in the afternoon. Like Friday and Saturday night I'm ready to go to bed by 9... :haha: I'm kind of hoping it's not easing me into 3rd trimester fatigue, but considering how bad the fatigue was for me 1st trimester, I think that could be what it is. We still have a few weeks left before 3rd trimester, but we're close. I don't know about you, but I've been waking up a bit more at night, which I'm sure isn't helping.

Onerth - Sorry your thread got hijacked! People can be so inconsiderate... Hopefully you were just a bit colder than normal when you took your first temp and O was fine this cycle. Fx for a bfp!

FLA - :flower: I hope you and Sweets and DH are doing well!

Mrs. MB - Good to see you! We're here when you have the time. Take care of you and that beautiful little girl you have! I hope things are going better with sleep and breastfeeding!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

temp went up today- not one of those " shoot way up" types but a slight rise. technically still in line with pre O BUT i was ( grasping) aka looking and found HCG CAN cause a delay in your thermal shift. 

If you think about it- normally your temp goes up from progesterone and stays up if pregnant and stays pretty stable... in my case, it was given an instant jolt of HCG/Progesterone/LH and so my body is slow to catch up. 
( according to Google ;))

so that made me feel a tad bit better about it. I KNOW i Od, it would be hard not to on trigger.


My Ovulation Chart

-------------
Aug/Len- i remember struggling for sleep and being tired closer to the end. 
FLArmy- Happy 6mo to Sweets!
MB- <3
Aphy- did you get in BD with DH?


----------



## lenorajoy

True, O didn't have much choice but to happen this month. Hopefully what you've read is true and your temps are just a bit wonky due to the shot. I know nothing about the trigger shots, so I'm lost! :haha: But thankfully google and forums are there to come to the rescue when things are weird.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aphy - Good luck!

Onerth - That really sucks! I can't believe that happened. I'm so sorry :(

August - That is totally me after any time away from my usual routine. I need motivation right now as well. Taking care of three kids full time is a tiring job.

Flarmy & Mrs. MB - I've been the same way. I'm following but I'm MIA as far as posting.

Lenora - How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ok, I think I have time for a little update. Little Ms. V is 11 weeks today and I love the little monster fiercely. 

My MIL got here 10/8 and the baby was fussier than ever. She upped her feedings to 1.5 hours and was hungry almost immediately after getting off the breast. She was taking cat naps on the boob but wasn't sleeping otherwise. She also screamed bloody murder as soon as she was strapped in the car seat. She stopped sleeping even in the stroller and wanted to be held all the time. I couldn't even pick her up without her screaming because she would smell milk and go crazy. 

The following few days we were pretty much tied to the house. I was feeding around the clock and getting plugged ducts in my right breast every other day. V wouldn't go down until 10 - 11pm and j had to rock her while breastfeeding. She would then be up every two hours and eat for an hour. 

On 10/10 we had a pediatrician appointment. She only gained half a pound in a month and dropped to 40th percentile by weight while maintjng high 90th for height. 

After about five days I broke down and gave her formula. My baby finally slept!!! I pumped every two hours and got barely 2/3 of what she was eating. She was definitely not getting enough and hungry crying all the time. The first day on formula was a relief for everyone. V took naps and went to sleep at a reasonable time. She slept a longer stretch and woke up smiling. My milk was also not fatty enough for her - if the feeding was mostly milk she would get hungry a lot quicker. She also had (and still does) bad gas from the milk. She's now on formula with milk supplement for immunity and vitamin boost. 

We purchased a stationary car seat and while it's a pain to have to get her out she no longer hates the car. She falls asleep on most car rides with minimal to no crying. She focuses on her toys and no longer closes her eyes and wails. I cannot tell you the relief I feel. Not having anxiety about getting out of the house is incredible. 

About a day after we started her on formula she started allowing us to rock her to sleep. She would cry and fight us but pass out in minutes. Now that she was no longer hungry she started accepting a pacifier. She now likes her pacifiers but doesn't depend on them. 

We finally got her on a 4 hour feeding schedule. She started falling asleep after the 7pm feeding. She generally wakes up twice during the night and sleeps until 6 - 8am. 

A few days of diligent work later she began falling asleep while in the crib/stroller without being rocked. Several times she played/talked herself to sleep while I sat out of sight. It's still a major work in progress as she fidgets so much she wakes herself up with her hands and feet. Sometimes we have to hold her hands down to fall asleep. She also still wakes up with a cry at night but generally because she goes long enough to be hungry. 

She smiles and giggles all the time. Grabs our hands and paws her toys. She loves bath time and naked time. She holds her head well enough to be facing forward in a carrier and no longer hates being carried. 

I'm two and a half weeks away from work and I feel much better about leaving her. Although it's bittersweet since she is doing and learning new things every day now.

Having my MIL here is absolutely incredible. She's an amazing woman and the two of us get a ton done every day. 

The first 9 weeks were pure hell but it's so nice that my little girl is now a happy little monster.


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth: I am sorry someone hijacked your thread. I hate it when people do that, so rude... I do hope you get your BFP this cycle!

Aphy: Good Luck, hoping you get your bfp! 

August: I know the feeling! 

Mrs.MB and FLArmy : No worries, I am pretty MIA most of the time myself. I am trying so hear not to be though! 

---------
I have bought the decorations, paper plates,table clothes, etc. Figured buying ahead of time would be great seeing as her Birthday is 2 days before Christmas and we're having a small party with family and friends. 

I made this for the event page on FB, it matches perfectly with the rest of the stuff. 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/8fe426e0-cc7a-499a-a6d6-28fb013103e9_zpsxqnpvunf.png


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh, Mrs. MB! I'm so glad baby girl is eating and sleeping better and is a much happier baby!! It just goes to show sometimes breastfeeding doesn't work out, despite all of your efforts. The same thing happened with my sister. The breastmilk just wasn't enough for her babies and she had to switch to formula. It's great that you're supplementing some with the breastmilk so she still gets the benefits from it, but also gets what she needs. It's tough having to switch to formula when you really want to breastfeed, but the relief from an unhappy and hungry baby must be huge! I'm so happy all of you are doing better! Thanks for the update and it's great to see you! <3

Beth - So cute! That's going to be an adorable party!

Lilmiss - Pregnancy is going great, thanks for asking! I've been feeling lots of movement lately, so that's a good sign. :) So very busy, but most of my complaints from earlier on in the pregnancy are all but gone. I can bowl now without a maternity support belt. Of course, now that it actually fits well enough to help. :haha: When I was really struggling with the PGP my bump wasn't big or high enough and it felt like it was just squishing my uterus and was uncomfortable. But I'm glad I don't have to deal with the PGP anymore. And now that the weather is cool again, the swelling hasn't been much of an issue. I was so incredibly tired this morning, though... Just exhausted and didn't want to get up and moving. And I was actually a bit nauseous, which was strange, but managed to get through breakfast. I've been getting my normal amount of sleep this week and haven't been overly active to the point I should be wearing myself out, but maybe I'm not sleeping as well at night for some reason. :shrug: Overall I'm feeling great and looking forward to having house guests next week for my baby shower!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have my progesterone test Monday!! Does anyone know the magic # it should be? Ive heard such mixed results. 5, 10, 15, 20+?? 

Im getting ready to eat dinner and then ill respond to everyone else later. :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Onerth- with my trigger shots they said between 10-15 meant ovulation but no bean and I guess anything over 15 would have meant possibly pregnant :shrug: I stopped having my numbers checked because it stressed me out


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> Onerth- with my trigger shots they said between 10-15 meant ovulation but no bean and I guess anything over 15 would have meant possibly pregnant :shrug: I stopped having my numbers checked because it stressed me out

hmm, thats interesting! The only reason im going is because my temps havent shifted up to mean O yet and im still worried. IF i get a shift before Monday, i may not go because i know ill just analyze the number. lol.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yea it caused me to have anxiety attacks the two months I did the check do I didn't do it the third medicated cycle which was when I got my bean


Fx you get a shift so that you don't have the number stress game

Edited to add an lol love the new addition to your siggy


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs MB- Im sorry BFing didnt work out. :(
Len- Im glad you are feeling better!!!
Beth- LOVE the invite!!!! My fav princess is Pocahontas. Everyone forgets about her. 

FLa- In one way I want to go and get the P4, but then again i dont. Knowing doesnt change anything but at least id know for sure. Right now im in that " well everyone says it works but maybe it didnt " limbo. Id rather be in the " I know i Od, now to wait on BFP! ". The other part is i have to pay OOP for the test- $50.

Jumping the gun but look how cute this is! I bought it to tell the kids when we do get pregnant because they have already nicknamed the future baby as " peaches". :D ( DH will be getting a Hulk with a hulk onesie) <3
 



Attached Files:







peach1.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aphy said:


> Posting so I can follow the thread. Cd11/12 so O is just around the corner for cycle #13 of ttc #1

:flower: Welcome. I hope you find this a place of amazing support throughout your journey and beyond. We have ladies in all stages of preparenthood through veteran parenthood. Though only a few ladies actively post at the moment, we have lots of 'old timers' still lurking who can offer up help, support, and advice. 

Would you like to share a little more of your TTC journey?



AugustAngel15 said:


> I am so happy to be back home with my fur babies! I had an amazing trip, gilled to the brim with stories to tell my baby girl.

great photos. that view.. 0-0



lenorajoy said:


> FLA - Thank you! And now on to 25 weeks already! :o I can't believe how it's starting to fly by. 15 weeks left... I hope life has been good to you lately!
> It will seem to crawl and fly by all at the same time. I'm so excited for you
> 
> Aphy - Welcome! :hi: Fx and :dust: for your sticky bean!! If you'd like to join the thread, there's a mission statement on the first page. Just copy and paste the last paragraph in a post just to show you've read and agree with our mission as a support group!
> Thank you for the guidance




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im pretty excited too! I was on my bike ride and we pulled over at noon but what i didnt realize was there by the bench was a random wooden cross nailed to a tree! Sign from God maybe?! I accidentally poked myself twice because i poked it to my skin and naturally youre like " ow" and i didnt know " do i go fast?" do i go slow?". I poked it in and it didnt hurt or burn or sting. Getting your ears pierced hurts worse! :haha: Then i rode my bike to the winery- had some Sangria and pretzels with my bike friends and rode the 20+mi home. :D
> 
> ----- UPDATES
> FLA- 25wks is so close!!! lol I think you meant lenora

girl I will forever be amazed at your ability to bike that far! :thumbup:




lenorajoy said:


> AFM: Nothing new and exciting going on with pregnancy, except I've definitely noticed a decrease in pelvic girdle pain over the last several weeks. A very nice change! I think I may have experienced some sciatic nerve pain over the weekend when I overdid it? It was definitely different from the pgp, but that's my best guess based on my pain in my butt cheek. :rofl: And I'm pretty sure I've had some BH contractions the past few days, even though I haven't been drinking my red raspberry leaf tea religiously. I think I missed both Saturday and Sunday. But I actually love that stuff! It's a really mild tea and tastes great with just some honey or with some milk, cinnamon, and nutmeg added. YUM.
> I too loved my RRLT. Glad you're feeling an ease to the pain
> 
> I have some home projects coming up that I'm excited about! This weekend I will be reupholstering 6 dining chairs that belong to the set we inherited from my MIL when we bought our house. The chairs are quite old (they belonged to my MIL's grandmother) and haven't been used in years and have been in storage. The fabric has fallen apart and they have old straw padding, so I'll be stripping them down and starting over with all new materials. I also inherited an old Singer sewing machine from my MIL this weekend, which I have yet to try out to make sure everything works, but I plan to use it soon (probably not until December since I won't likely have time before then) to make curtains for the living room. I love DIY projects, so I'm pretty excited! I'm hoping I can make clothing for my baby in the future, so I'll have to get some practice in with these curtains and maybe some pillows as starter projects. It's been years since I've used a sewing machine, so it'll be a learning experience I'm sure. :haha:

oo crafts! be sure to share some before and after pictures. I'm sure they'll turn out great. 



Aphy said:


> Thanks for the guidance Lenora and thanks everyone for the warm welcome &#128512;
> 
> As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.

:thumbup: Thank you very much! We implement this to assure all members feel safe and welcome in our long standing thread
:hugs: 



Aphy said:


> Lenora, I am likely to O in the next couple of days. I use clearblue digital opk so didn't get the smiley tonight,could be tomorrow night or Wednesday. Plan to test only when AF is due this time around so that's the 9th Nov. You are keeping yourself busy it sounds with all the diy! Impressive!

I will add your test date to the first page! ee so exciting to have another person to watch test and get their bfp. we love test porn so feel free to spam away. :blush: we love it a little too much and may lovingly try to pressure you to test early



lenorajoy said:


> Oh man, keeping myself SO busy! Part of me wishes I had more time to relax, but honestly it's probably better that I don't. It's really helping the time pass and probably helping prepare me for how busy I'll be after baby gets here. Our weekends have been so packed with plans that we had to sit down yesterday and figure out when we will actually have time to accomplish things at home before baby gets here! Our weekends are now booked solid through December, so we may get some time to relax then. :haha: Most likely we'll have projects planned for December as well and then it'll be 2017 and time to make final preparations/purchases to prepare for baby!

oh it will all go by so fast especially staying that busy. but do try to take some time to just relish in the moment. There are so many days now when Sweets is so active that I wish I could put him back in my belly lol



OnErth&InHvn said:


> I had to push a little on DH to get in a 36hr post trigger BD today... He wanted to wait until tonight ( 9pm+) and i just felt like it might be too late ( not that eggs and sperm can tell time but you know what i mean!). :haha:

:haha::haha:



BethMaassen said:


> Hiya Ladies! :wave::wave:
> 
> I'm sorry I have been terribly absent. I am very bad at keeping up on here. I really am. That and October seems to be one of those months that is one thing after the other. :dohh:
> 
> DH and I are still TTC. No luck again this month. AF was 4 days late, and it was looking promising. But no such luck.
> 
> My youngest is 10 months as of yesterday! Where has the time gone? I am already preparing and buying things for her Birthday. :D I am doing a Little Mermaid theme for her :D :D My eldest got a Black, white and red lady bug theme for her 1st Birthday!
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Clipboard01_zpskafhay5t.jpg
> 
> --------------
> How is every one?

Boo about AF being cruel and late! still have FX you'll catch that eggy soon.
She is adorable! Little mermaid is awesome! PM if you wanna try to get something special from Disney as I'm local and could get it and ship it to you



Aphy said:


> Got my smiley face (+opk) tonight right on time...DH going to have to perform the next few days &#128514;

:dust: :dust: :dust:



AugustAngel15 said:


> Someone please motivate me!!!! Second day back to work after my amazing vacation and I just can't seem to find it in myself to stay AWAKE. Last night I was falling asleep in my recliner at 7p. Getting out of bed this morning was like pulling teeth! Now I'm sitting here doing paper work trying really hard to not doze off! GAH!!!
> 
> :coffee::sleep::cry:

oh no it is always so hard joining the real world after vacay. Hope it's gotten a little better for you as the week has gone on.



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Some girl on FF overtook my POAS thread. No one gives a hoot about your trigger, it was about MINE. :cry::growlmad: ( im emotional, sorry but it peeves me!)
> 
> -------
> I woke up at normal time and temp was 97.73, which means i didnt O, slow rise or my feeling of being cold was because i was cold... i went back to sleep and woke up to 98.17, much better! Now im not sure which is right but i recorded both.

ugh temping can be a pain and a blessing. FX you see a real shift soon



OnErth&InHvn said:


> temp went up today- not one of those " shoot way up" types but a slight rise. technically still in line with pre O BUT i was ( grasping) aka looking and found HCG CAN cause a delay in your thermal shift.
> 
> If you think about it- normally your temp goes up from progesterone and stays up if pregnant and stays pretty stable... in my case, it was given an instant jolt of HCG/Progesterone/LH and so my body is slow to catch up.
> ( according to Google ;))
> 
> so that made me feel a tad bit better about it. I KNOW i Od, it would be hard not to on trigger.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> -------------
> Aug/Len- i remember struggling for sleep and being tired closer to the end.
> FLArmy- Happy 6mo to Sweets!
> MB- <3
> Aphy- did you get in BD with DH?

ah dr google giving out good hope? insane! lol.. idk how my baby is 9 months already :cry:




Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, I think I have time for a little update. Little Ms. V is 11 weeks today and I love the little monster fiercely.
> 
> My MIL got here 10/8 and the baby was fussier than ever. She upped her feedings to 1.5 hours and was hungry almost immediately after getting off the breast. She was taking cat naps on the boob but wasn't sleeping otherwise. She also screamed bloody murder as soon as she was strapped in the car seat. She stopped sleeping even in the stroller and wanted to be held all the time. I couldn't even pick her up without her screaming because she would smell milk and go crazy.
> 
> The following few days we were pretty much tied to the house. I was feeding around the clock and getting plugged ducts in my right breast every other day. V wouldn't go down until 10 - 11pm and j had to rock her while breastfeeding. She would then be up every two hours and eat for an hour.
> 
> On 10/10 we had a pediatrician appointment. She only gained half a pound in a month and dropped to 40th percentile by weight while maintjng high 90th for height.
> 
> After about five days I broke down and gave her formula. My baby finally slept!!! I pumped every two hours and got barely 2/3 of what she was eating. She was definitely not getting enough and hungry crying all the time. The first day on formula was a relief for everyone. V took naps and went to sleep at a reasonable time. She slept a longer stretch and woke up smiling. My milk was also not fatty enough for her - if the feeding was mostly milk she would get hungry a lot quicker. She also had (and still does) bad gas from the milk. She's now on formula with milk supplement for immunity and vitamin boost.
> 
> oh hunny :hugs: I am glad the formula has helped and I know how disheartening it can be to think your body isn't cooperating and providing for your child like it is supposed to. Do know though they say pumping isn't as effective as them actually nursing so she may have been getting more than what you're able to pump (though I had the same problem where I could pump for 20 minutes and only get 1oz on each side so I feel your pain). but hey if you're happy and she's happy then it doesn't matter how she is fed :flower:
> 
> We purchased a stationary car seat and while it's a pain to have to get her out she no longer hates the car. She falls asleep on most car rides with minimal to no crying. She focuses on her toys and no longer closes her eyes and wails. I cannot tell you the relief I feel. Not having anxiety about getting out of the house is incredible.
> awesome to hear. maybe she feels safer? :shrugs: idk but glad you found a solution
> 
> About a day after we started her on formula she started allowing us to rock her to sleep. She would cry and fight us but pass out in minutes. Now that she was no longer hungry she started accepting a pacifier. She now likes her pacifiers but doesn't depend on them.
> 
> baby steps! :thumbup:
> 
> We finally got her on a 4 hour feeding schedule. She started falling asleep after the 7pm feeding. She generally wakes up twice during the night and sleeps until 6 - 8am.
> There is a light at the end of the tunnel. FX she learns to sleep even long stretches in the near future but I"m sure for now you're enjoying the sleep you are getting
> 
> A few days of diligent work later she began falling asleep while in the crib/stroller without being rocked. Several times she played/talked herself to sleep while I sat out of sight. It's still a major work in progress as she fidgets so much she wakes herself up with her hands and feet. Sometimes we have to hold her hands down to fall asleep. She also still wakes up with a cry at night but generally because she goes long enough to be hungry.
> awe the hungry middle of the night cries are so heartbreaking. I feel you on the fidgeting. Sweets starting sleeping in his own room at about 5 weeks because he'd fidget and wake us up or we'd toss/turn in the bed and wake him up. for us it was better all around to put him in his own room. he STILL doesnt sleep well if someone is in the room sleeping with him. but there is hope! but I will warn.. they will continue to do this with new things they learned. Sweets would crawl around the crib in his sleep after he finally mastered it. He'll even sit up in the crib while sleeping. I think it's because their minds have so much to process with learning all the cool stuff they can do
> 
> She smiles and giggles all the time. Grabs our hands and paws her toys. She loves bath time and naked time. She holds her head well enough to be facing forward in a carrier and no longer hates being carried.
> daww :)
> 
> I'm two and a half weeks away from work and I feel much better about leaving her. Although it's bittersweet since she is doing and learning new things every day now.
> this was my husband's issue going to school. :hugs: maybe whoever watches her could take videos? I used to video non stop during the day so that if he did something new for the first time I had a way to show dh. Then after dh saw it I could share if with others. would that possibly be an option? :shrug:
> 
> Having my MIL here is absolutely incredible. She's an amazing woman and the two of us get a ton done every day.
> always nice to have help! :thumbup:
> 
> The first 9 weeks were pure hell but it's so nice that my little girl is now a happy little monster.

lol it's amazing how they make the turn and all of a sudden you're like "awe why could you be this awesome from the starts?!"



BethMaassen said:


> I have bought the decorations, paper plates,table clothes, etc. Figured buying ahead of time would be great seeing as her Birthday is 2 days before Christmas and we're having a small party with family and friends.
> 
> I made this for the event page on FB, it matches perfectly with the rest of the stuff.
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/8fe426e0-cc7a-499a-a6d6-28fb013103e9_zpsxqnpvunf.png

love the invite!



OnErth&InHvn said:


> FLa- In one way I want to go and get the P4, but then again i dont. Knowing doesnt change anything but at least id know for sure. Right now im in that " well everyone says it works but maybe it didnt " limbo. Id rather be in the " I know i Od, now to wait on BFP! ". The other part is i have to pay OOP for the test- $50.
> 
> Jumping the gun but look how cute this is! I bought it to tell the kids when we do get pregnant because they have already nicknamed the future baby as " peaches". :D ( DH will be getting a Hulk with a hulk onesie) <3

oh man paying OOP is annoying. I completely get wanting to KNOW though. FX you are able to get a clear answer whether it's through temp shift or progesterone test.

an adorable peach


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I hope you get a temp spike so you won't have to worry about your progesterone levels, but I hope you get an answer either way. Interesting that you still haven't gotten a spike after you confirmed you had a surge. Super cute way to tell your kids with the peach! They'll be so excited!

FLA - Nice catch up post!! I can't believe how old your baby boy is getting! I saw in your blog post he wouldn't cooperate for 9 month pics. :haha: And getting into everything! Just like a boy. Well, just like a baby I guess. They're just so curious! :rofl: at wishing you could just put him back in your belly. If only, right?! It's so much fun watching them grow and learn new things, but man if they could just stay tiny... It's kind of hard to believe eventually this tiny baby making my belly move will one day be in my arms. It seems pretty far away, but at the same time so close.
I'll be sure to share some pics of my projects! I may just be getting the chair cushions today rather than the whole chairs themselves to get started on the project this weekend, but I'll definitely take a picture of the cushions before and after! I got the fabric I needed last night, but the store I went to only had 1 yard instead of the 5 they were supposed to have, so I have to go to another store further away after work today to get the rest of it. And either Amazon or UPS may have lost the foam I ordered, so I may have to buy that at the store instead... :trouble: It was supposed to be delivered Wednesday and just today the tracking information finally updated and now it won't be delivered until Monday. I guess at least they found it, but it's probably going back as soon as it gets here as I'm hoping to be done with the project before then.


----------



## AugustAngel15

So sorry that BFing didn't work out! I'm happy you have a routine set finally! 



Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, I think I have time for a little update. Little Ms. V is 11 weeks today and I love the little monster fiercely.
> 
> My MIL got here 10/8 and the baby was fussier than ever. She upped her feedings to 1.5 hours and was hungry almost immediately after getting off the breast. She was taking cat naps on the boob but wasn't sleeping otherwise. She also screamed bloody murder as soon as she was strapped in the car seat. She stopped sleeping even in the stroller and wanted to be held all the time. I couldn't even pick her up without her screaming because she would smell milk and go crazy.
> 
> The following few days we were pretty much tied to the house. I was feeding around the clock and getting plugged ducts in my right breast every other day. V wouldn't go down until 10 - 11pm and j had to rock her while breastfeeding. She would then be up every two hours and eat for an hour.
> 
> On 10/10 we had a pediatrician appointment. She only gained half a pound in a month and dropped to 40th percentile by weight while maintjng high 90th for height.
> 
> After about five days I broke down and gave her formula. My baby finally slept!!! I pumped every two hours and got barely 2/3 of what she was eating. She was definitely not getting enough and hungry crying all the time. The first day on formula was a relief for everyone. V took naps and went to sleep at a reasonable time. She slept a longer stretch and woke up smiling. My milk was also not fatty enough for her - if the feeding was mostly milk she would get hungry a lot quicker. She also had (and still does) bad gas from the milk. She's now on formula with milk supplement for immunity and vitamin boost.
> 
> We purchased a stationary car seat and while it's a pain to have to get her out she no longer hates the car. She falls asleep on most car rides with minimal to no crying. She focuses on her toys and no longer closes her eyes and wails. I cannot tell you the relief I feel. Not having anxiety about getting out of the house is incredible.
> 
> About a day after we started her on formula she started allowing us to rock her to sleep. She would cry and fight us but pass out in minutes. Now that she was no longer hungry she started accepting a pacifier. She now likes her pacifiers but doesn't depend on them.
> 
> We finally got her on a 4 hour feeding schedule. She started falling asleep after the 7pm feeding. She generally wakes up twice during the night and sleeps until 6 - 8am.
> 
> A few days of diligent work later she began falling asleep while in the crib/stroller without being rocked. Several times she played/talked herself to sleep while I sat out of sight. It's still a major work in progress as she fidgets so much she wakes herself up with her hands and feet. Sometimes we have to hold her hands down to fall asleep. She also still wakes up with a cry at night but generally because she goes long enough to be hungry.
> 
> She smiles and giggles all the time. Grabs our hands and paws her toys. She loves bath time and naked time. She holds her head well enough to be facing forward in a carrier and no longer hates being carried.
> 
> I'm two and a half weeks away from work and I feel much better about leaving her. Although it's bittersweet since she is doing and learning new things every day now.
> 
> Having my MIL here is absolutely incredible. She's an amazing woman and the two of us get a ton done every day.
> 
> The first 9 weeks were pure hell but it's so nice that my little girl is now a happy little monster.


----------



## AugustAngel15

On earth- Goof luck with your levels! 

AFM- I had my 24 week apt on Wednesday. The sinus infection I had is still there a little bit, but now I also have an ear infection. Grrrr! Baby girl's heart rate was 142. My fundal measurement is two weeks ahead but my doctor flat out said, it is most likely due to me being "fluffy". Lol. Good news is I get an extra ultrasound just to be sure that it is not something else. That will happen on Nov. 21. I also have my glucose test that day too. Other than that, I'm still having a hard time being motivated and energized. I feel baby girl sooooo much more now! Like actual kicks and hits as opposed to flutters. Yesterday, my husband hit a deer on the highway with his dad's car. It's totaled. He is ok and that's all that matters.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry about the ear/sinus infection combo August! How miserable! And on top of that your DH totaled his dad's car hitting a deer! Doesn't he know your deer hunting trip is over? :haha: JK! That can be so dangerous and I'm not surprised at all that the car is totaled, but it's great news that he's fine! It happens all the time where I grew up in northern Michigan and I know not everyone walks away unharmed.
:rofl: at "fluffy"! Hey, at least it gets you an extra ultrasound! It's about time being fluffy pays off, right? :haha: I have yet to have my fundal height measured... I'm wondering if they'll start at my next appointment? Maybe it doesn't really matter anyway, though. I look a fairly normal size for this stage of pregnancy, so maybe at my office they don't measure you until later in pregnancy or if something looks off. I'm also fluffy, so I look maybe a bit larger than a person with a small build would. I get to take the lovely glucose test at my next appointment on the 7th and I've been trying to really watch the sweets and breads and such so I hopefully won't have an issue with it.

As a bonus, based on weighing myself this morning I've lost about 5 lbs in the last couple of weeks! My diet was terrible for a couple of weeks and I started gaining too quickly this month (in my opinion considering my pre-pregnancy weight - none of my doctors or midwives have said a word), so I was pretty happy to see that. I haven't been dieting in the sense that I've been cutting back portions and such, just making healthier choices that involve more protein and vegetables. I still haven't started exercising (other than trying to get up from my desk and walk more regularly to help keep swelling and soreness down), so I'm gonna guess that's not going to happen during pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Debbie Downer-
STILL no shift. :cry::growlmad::shrug::wacko:

They are stable and not a roller coaster but not above pre O. I had NO Idea i would be in the 2% that DOESNT respond to Ovidrel and its frustrating. At this point I will be SHOCKED if Monday brings anything over 5. 


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh man, I'm sorry no temp spike onerth! Your body needs to get it in gear! :trouble: Is it possible you ovulated early when you had that temp spike and had a late surge? Is that a physical possibility? I haven't ever used opks, so I'm not sure if that's out of the realm of possibility. If you've already ovulated and then use the trigger shot, will the shot do anything at all if you use it a couple of days after o?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry no temp spike onerth! Your body needs to get it in gear! :trouble: Is it possible you ovulated early when you had that temp spike and had a late surge? Is that a physical possibility? I haven't ever used opks, so I'm not sure if that's out of the realm of possibility. If you've already ovulated and then use the trigger shot, will the shot do anything at all if you use it a couple of days after o?

Before the shot, i was gearing up to O- i had High/almost + OPK and EWCM with O Pains. So I was getting ready. I dont know how i could have been almost ready, took the shot and then my body said " WHOA, WAIT, stop!"..but i guess its possible. If i already ovulated and did the shot, it wouldnt have done anything but id still have a shift. 

The shot forces the eggs out. 

----
Nothing exciting planned for the weekend. I hope everyone else has a good, uneventful weekend!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

STILL no shift- in fact temps are going DOWN at 7dpt/5dpo. 

:growlmad:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry onerth


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

whats weird is my test got darker today?? 

pic shows 3dpo, 4dpo and todays.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0391[1].jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FLArmyWife

maybe your temp dropped for implantation? :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> maybe your temp dropped for implantation? :dust:

I did have left sided twinges yesterday....


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- OPK's was my first sign that I was pregnant. Not trying to get your hopes up. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Hey girls question.. any of you ever used a service at the mall/department store where you pay for someone else to wrap your gifts?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No, but that would be neat! 

_____
The trigger makes my opk +. I tested randomly last night, faint but there.


----------



## Aphy

FLArmyWife said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hey girls question.. any of you ever used a service at the mall/department store where you pay for someone else to wrap your gifts?

We use it often here by us. It's often charities that do it to raise funds so we try support them that way and they do a way better job than I ever could


----------



## FLArmyWife

Aphy what do you usually donate? I wanted to try to do it in my neighborhood ad a way to bring in a little extra cash but not sure what people would think is a fair price


----------



## Aphy

You can either charge a set price or else just do donations. We work with the Rand here in South Africa so we usually pay anything from R5-R20. You could work out a sliding scale of prices depending on amount of presents or size of them maybe? No harm in trying! All it would cost you is a lot of rolls of wrapping paper so if you see the first day people aren't participating,drop the prices the next day. I think it's a good idea for extra income!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth, that is so strange! All of it! I really hope somehow this is a true bfp starting for you! :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth, that is so strange! All of it! I really hope somehow this is a true bfp starting for you! :dust:

as of today, i doubt it. :cry:


----------



## FLArmyWife

:( I'm sorry onerth

thanks for the info aphy.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I've decided to do the p4 test just for closure...

No results tomorrow, likely Tuesday. 

I have been doing opk, thinking maybe I'm trying to o but all are negative.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

7dpo and my temp FINALLY raises!!!!! Almost a whole degree!!

Leaving for my test in a bit, im a bit late-- eek. :dohh:


----------



## lenorajoy

I just saw that temp spike Onerth! Hopefully that's great news for you. Maybe things were just a bit delayed for some reason this cycle? It's especially odd considering the trigger, but maybe that threw things off? Will O today give you different results from your test or will that be good timing?


----------



## FLArmyWife

such a big rise onerth. FX FX FX :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I just saw that temp spike Onerth! Hopefully that's great news for you. Maybe things were just a bit delayed for some reason this cycle? It's especially odd considering the trigger, but maybe that threw things off? Will O today give you different results from your test or will that be good timing?

I have been doing OPK and they have been negative. i just did one yesterday so im not Oing. :thumbup:

but to answer you, yes my level would be low since i would have just Od.. It needs to be over 5. :D


----------



## lenorajoy

:haha: I'm so confused! So the temp spike today could be due to pregnancy rather than O and for some reason you just didn't have a temp spike for O this cycle? Are you taking a pt today to compare to yesterday's slightly darker line?


----------



## busytulip

Good luck Onerth!! :dust:

Just popping in to wish everyone a Happy Halloween! Hope you're all well.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> :haha: I'm so confused! So the temp spike today could be due to pregnancy rather than O and for some reason you just didn't have a temp spike for O this cycle? Are you taking a pt today to compare to yesterday's slightly darker line?

The spike isn't because I'm oing today, it's hopefully because it took 7 days for my temps to rise from the shot. My test today is lighter! Lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ah, got it! :thumbup: That's such a long time for temps to finally rise, but so many things can happen when you're messing with hormones! Hoping your test comes back with good news and later this week you start getting some darker lines!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Ah, got it! :thumbup: That's such a long time for temps to finally rise, but so many things can happen when you're messing with hormones! Hoping your test comes back with good news and later this week you start getting some darker lines!!

Im LOLing at your ticker. When i was pregnant with DD2, i CRAVED frozen mt dew from the gas station. :blush:


----------



## lenorajoy

Thankfully I'm not having much in the way of cravings lately. We had a potluck today for lunch at work and of course I ate way too much! It's not hard to do these days.

I noticed your ticker! Hopefully that little guy can stick around for 37 more weeks!


----------



## lenorajoy

I just noticed I'm under 100 days to go! That still sounds like a lot, but I'm out of the triple digits already! Woohoo!

I hope our ladies are doing well and this Monday/Halloween is being nice! Does anyone have any fund plans for trick-or-treating or passing out candy tonight?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I just noticed I'm under 100 days to go! That still sounds like a lot, but I'm out of the triple digits already! Woohoo!
> 
> I hope our ladies are doing well and this Monday/Halloween is being nice! Does anyone have any fund plans for trick-or-treating or passing out candy tonight?

We dont celebrate Halloween but we did dress up and go to DHs work.


----------



## BethMaassen

I've got my everything crossed for you OnErth.
:dust::dust:


----------



## BethMaassen

I am going to be painting my DH and my face up like sugar skulls, Athiliya is going to be dressed in her bat costume from last year, and Moira is going to be wearing cute little pajamas with a skeleton on it. I plan on taking them over to a rich apartment complex community to trick or treat. gets some good candy. That is if the rain stays away. If it rains, we are just gonna stay in and watch Disney Halloween Movies and I will send DH to get a bag of candy from the store.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Ok, I think I have time for a little update. Little Ms. V is 11 weeks today and I love the little monster fiercely.
> 
> My MIL got here 10/8 and the baby was fussier than ever. She upped her feedings to 1.5 hours and was hungry almost immediately after getting off the breast. She was taking cat naps on the boob but wasn't sleeping otherwise. She also screamed bloody murder as soon as she was strapped in the car seat. She stopped sleeping even in the stroller and wanted to be held all the time. I couldn't even pick her up without her screaming because she would smell milk and go crazy.
> 
> The following few days we were pretty much tied to the house. I was feeding around the clock and getting plugged ducts in my right breast every other day. V wouldn't go down until 10 - 11pm and j had to rock her while breastfeeding. She would then be up every two hours and eat for an hour.
> 
> On 10/10 we had a pediatrician appointment. She only gained half a pound in a month and dropped to 40th percentile by weight while maintjng high 90th for height.
> 
> After about five days I broke down and gave her formula. My baby finally slept!!! I pumped every two hours and got barely 2/3 of what she was eating. She was definitely not getting enough and hungry crying all the time. The first day on formula was a relief for everyone. V took naps and went to sleep at a reasonable time. She slept a longer stretch and woke up smiling. My milk was also not fatty enough for her - if the feeding was mostly milk she would get hungry a lot quicker. She also had (and still does) bad gas from the milk. She's now on formula with milk supplement for immunity and vitamin boost.
> 
> We purchased a stationary car seat and while it's a pain to have to get her out she no longer hates the car. She falls asleep on most car rides with minimal to no crying. She focuses on her toys and no longer closes her eyes and wails. I cannot tell you the relief I feel. Not having anxiety about getting out of the house is incredible.
> 
> About a day after we started her on formula she started allowing us to rock her to sleep. She would cry and fight us but pass out in minutes. Now that she was no longer hungry she started accepting a pacifier. She now likes her pacifiers but doesn't depend on them.
> 
> We finally got her on a 4 hour feeding schedule. She started falling asleep after the 7pm feeding. She generally wakes up twice during the night and sleeps until 6 - 8am.
> 
> A few days of diligent work later she began falling asleep while in the crib/stroller without being rocked. Several times she played/talked herself to sleep while I sat out of sight. It's still a major work in progress as she fidgets so much she wakes herself up with her hands and feet. Sometimes we have to hold her hands down to fall asleep. She also still wakes up with a cry at night but generally because she goes long enough to be hungry.
> 
> She smiles and giggles all the time. Grabs our hands and paws her toys. She loves bath time and naked time. She holds her head well enough to be facing forward in a carrier and no longer hates being carried.
> 
> I'm two and a half weeks away from work and I feel much better about leaving her. Although it's bittersweet since she is doing and learning new things every day now.
> 
> Having my MIL here is absolutely incredible. She's an amazing woman and the two of us get a ton done every day.
> 
> The first 9 weeks were pure hell but it's so nice that my little girl is now a happy little monster.

I am so happy that you've got a great routine down for little V and that everyone is doing better now! Just wonderful. I'm glad formula has helped so much. With her only gaining half a pound that was definitely a good indicator that bm wasn't enough. :)


lenorajoy said:


> I just noticed I'm under 100 days to go! That still sounds like a lot, but I'm out of the triple digits already! Woohoo!
> 
> I hope our ladies are doing well and this Monday/Halloween is being nice! Does anyone have any fund plans for trick-or-treating or passing out candy tonight?

Wow crazy! Hope 3rd trimester goes by fast for you :). We are going trick-or-treating tonight of course, having an almost-7-year-old and all, but we will see how long we stay out because it's pretty chilly today!

OnErth excited for your test :dust:


Sorry for being MIA, was on vacation from 10/24-10/27, then everyone was sick from then til yesterday. Fun times! Everyone is healthy as of today luckily. I hope that is it for the rest of the year *knock on wood*


----------



## AugustAngel15

Sorry everyone was sick Disney! I've been under the weather for 4 weeks but FINALLY feeling better!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope you got some good candy last night Beth!

Disney - Sorry everyone has been sick, but I'm glad they're all feeling better now! I hope you guys had fun and got some good candy last night, too. 

August - Glad you're finally feeling better! Man, that's a long time to feel sick.


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Fx and anxiously awaiting your test results today!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Well, I'm still confused!

4.3

I've read it has to be over 5 BUT
The lab ranges are anything over 2.1 for LP and anything over 4.1 for BFP. 


So I'm still confused. :-(


----------



## lenorajoy

Boo! :( Inconclusive is the worst! So it's just a waiting game and see how the lines come up on hpts, right?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Boo! :( Inconclusive is the worst! So it's just a waiting game and see how the lines come up on hpts, right?

I dont think i ovulated or are pregnant.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont know if i should go by the labs ranges or what i read is the "norm"?

WWYD?


----------



## FLArmyWife

did your dr office say anything? or did they just tell you the number?

I know most offices will want to retest to see if it is doubling if it is where they think it should be for a bfp. 

I'm sorry it's so confusing. I also think the ranges are hard because you don't know what your 'normal' pre O/non pregnant levels are. So for instance those who know they're not pregnant.. not Oing.. and aren't on any meds that could affect it could test and say "well this is the baseline of what my body produces naturally". Then you'd know anything over that would mean at least O and possibly bfp.

:hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> did your dr office say anything? or did they just tell you the number?
> 
> I know most offices will want to retest to see if it is doubling if it is where they think it should be for a bfp.
> 
> I'm sorry it's so confusing. I also think the ranges are hard because you don't know what your 'normal' pre O/non pregnant levels are. So for instance those who know they're not pregnant.. not Oing.. and aren't on any meds that could affect it could test and say "well this is the baseline of what my body produces naturally". Then you'd know anything over that would mean at least O and possibly bfp.
> 
> :hugs:

I just got the results- no dr. 

Other than pregnancy, ive never had my p4 tested so i dont know what it is outside of that.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Are you going to continue to test?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> Are you going to continue to test?

I dont know. Probably just to make sure it gets to 0. 

-----
I called a new RE/OB. She cant see me until Feb. She can cover the GYN part of things but not the RE part. It would have to billed as something else or OOP ( im already OOP anyway). I dont know what, if anything, can be newly found. 

I just asked DH what we should do next cycle and he wants to skip all the meds and just do Timed Intercourse. Im leaning towards that way until we get some answers. 

Did I gear up to O and the trigger messed it up?
Have i even been responding to the FE at all despite my BBT rise? 
Is it all really my cyst fault and nothing we do will matter until its gone? 
Was it just a fluke cycle and normally i would respond ok?

or am i still in the running somehow this cycle and despite FE and trigger, my body will try to O on its own and ill still get BFP... :shrug:

--------------------
In other news, i hope everyone had a good Halloween and it was safe! We dont celebrate Thanksgiving so we dont have an exciting November coming up. :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Sorry it's all so confusing onerth... I'd say continue to test until they come up completely negative. At least then if AF should be late or something if you test and get a faint line you'll know it's not just leftover hcg or something. That's something you might actually have an answer for at least. 

By the way, I think I would probably be leaning toward an unassisted cycle, too. Just to see what happens. If you don't catch this time or next cycle without any meds, you could try again the following cycle to see if things happen the same way with the trigger. No fun at all! :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Finally remembered to take a new bump pic! 6 months down, 3 to go...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2573.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FLArmyWife

such a cute bump


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cute bump!!!!!!

----------------
Grasping at straws but id love some thoughts:
My temp didnt rise until 7dpo when i got my progesterone test. ( progesterone makes your temp rise according to FF). That day it was the 4.3. My temps have stayed up since then. I did NOT O then. ( i took an OPK ). Could it be wildly possible that at 7dpo my progesterone just wasnt high enough since it had just rose up? 

As in normally it raises at 1dpo and so at 7dpo it peaks...where mine only just rose at 7dpo and wouldnt have peaked then. 

Does that make sense or am i just not facing the music?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I am not a Dr and still grabbing at whatever i can but i found this: How To Increase Progesterone and it says 750mg of Vit C daily...so i went to the store and bought some. 

I have no idea if it will help with this cycle or if it really is a failed cycle but i have to try!


----------



## FLArmyWife

i'm really not sure onerth but fx for you


----------



## lenorajoy

I say don't lose hope until AF shows! I wish I had some kind of definite answer for you, but I think only time will tell. Until then, do whatever you can to help your body! There are so many scenarios that could explain what's going on. I'd say since your temps rose very late this cycle, that could explain your test results. Whether or not that means you did or didn't O, I wish I could say. Fx and :dust:!! Still holding out hope for you that this wonky cycle will be a good one despite its wonkiness!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora such a cute bump! These last few months will go by fast, at least they did for me when I was due in Feb. It's the holidays that do it!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Everyone i ask is saying I ovulated at that jump on 7dpo. :dohh: I took an OPK, it was flat negative. My Cm was creamy.
On the other side my temps are finally staying up and im thankful for that! I still have the tiniest bit of trigger left. 

------------
Anyone have exciting weekend plans?


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Based on your charts, that's what it looks like. Tests can be faulty (though considering you did get positives well before the spike, that seems highly unlikely), but the cm points to no for o at that point as well... Did you have ewcm at any point if you normally have it? I'd say it's a good sign that your temps are staying up, but that doesn't necessarily mean much at this point I don't think. Still testing? Are your tests still fading or negative at this point? If I remember right, wouldn't AF be due soon for you?

As far as exciting plans, my baby shower is Saturday! I'll have company for the weekend to help prepare for that, so that will be extra fun!

Disney - Hello lovely, how are you doing?! And how is your baby girl? I bet she's getting huge! I'm looking forward to the last few months flying by, especially if I have any unpleasant symptoms coming my way for the 3rd trimester. At the same time I'm trying to take the time to enjoy being pregnant, though.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - Based on your charts, that's what it looks like. Tests can be faulty (though considering you did get positives well before the spike, that seems highly unlikely), but the cm points to no for o at that point as well... Did you have ewcm at any point if you normally have it? I'd say it's a good sign that your temps are staying up, but that doesn't necessarily mean much at this point I don't think. Still testing? Are your tests still fading or negative at this point? If I remember right, wouldn't AF be due soon for you?

I had EWCM before I triggered. Its been creamy since. I am still POAS and im still pulling very faint lines. ( 10dpo/12dpt). My LP is 16d. 
----------------
Awww, your baby shower!! Thats exciting! Will it be a big event or intimate? Are you hoping to get anything in particular?


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- idk hun. I'd say just keep doing what you're doing and hope for the best. if AF seems to take a long time and your temps stay up then hopefully your line will get darker on the tests to indicate bfp


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

TMI: tinged Cm when i just wiped.. I did have AF like cramps yesterday so im hoping just maybe, MAYBE its implant and NOT AF!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lenorajoy

That would be early for it to be AF! So hopefully this is good news! Granted, this cycle has been off, so everything could be off, including AF coming early or late, but keeping my FX!! AF arriving late seems more likely than early to me! Does your cm normally go right from ew to creamy? Mine doesn't usually go all that creamy until a few days after O during a normal cycle, but that means nothing for you since we're all different! Mine went creamy and almost dry the day after O with my bfp where it usually tapers off over a week or so and gradually turns creamy. So much TMI! :haha:

As far as the gifts go for the shower, it would be very useful if we got some of the big gifts, of course! I don't have any sort of arm chair or rocking chair, so I definitely would like to have one of those. I've heard trying to prop yourself with pillows on a couch or something is ridiculously difficult and often painful after long periods of time nursing. I also want to get a Halo bassinet for our bedroom starting out. They look like an awesome idea and get great reviews, other than many people say the functions on the more expensive one aren't that useful, apart from the vibration setting if the baby likes it. We also need at the very least the car seat, though I'd like to get the travel set that comes with the stroller. Other than that, I'd love to get some useful things that other mothers found essential that I've never thought of! And a wrap of some sort would be nice for baby wearing. DH doesn't get paid for the first two weeks of his parental leave (makes no sense!), so he will have to go back to work after just a few days for a week and a half or so before he starts getting some portion of his pay after the two weeks is up, so baby wearing will probably be extremely useful for those (probably) rare times I'll be awake and functioning well enough to do anything during those days. It would be great to get plenty of clothes and toys and blankets and burp cloths and things to not have to worry about those as well. Thankfully with the shower being so early we'll have plenty of time to get what we need afterward, even with Thanksgiving and Christmas taking up so much time and finances in between. 

We received a gift from one of my coworkers yesterday who won't make it to my shower. She made two flannel burp cloths that are super soft and adorable! And some wet wipes and butt paste (the name cracks me up, but I've heard this stuff is awesome!) as well as a 3-pack of long-sleeved onesies! We also received our welcome box from Amazon for creating a registry with them that had some great samples in it and an adorable diaper clutch from Pampers with a sample diaper and wipes in it. It's seriously the cutest thing and I can use it for quick diaper changes in public restrooms since it's so small. I'll get a similar sample box from Target, but I have to go pick it up at the store at some point.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I agree on the features... they dont care about music, lights, etc. Some dont like the vibrartion, youre right. Basics are good! 

They should give you a Boppy at the hospital to help with propping and nursing. 

For me: Absolute basics would include:
Cloth diapers
Cloth Wipes
Gowns
Car Seat
Swing
Wrap/Carrier
My breasts. :haha:
My Bed

everything else isnt vital ( imo but im sure as a 1st time mom its overwhelming!!!)


----------



## lenorajoy

Yeah, I know a ton of the stuff they say you need isn't essential. The breasts certainly will be, but if I'm going back to work that adds bottles and a pump to the essentials list. I think I may like to have them anyway, though, so DH can have a chance to feed baby. I know he would love it. I just discovered the Munchkin Latch ones! There was an ad for them in the Amazon box last night on the package that some breast pads came in and I just looked them up and they look amazing! A bit late at this point, but adding those to the registry! At least if they're on the registry I'll get a completion discount on them.

I'm thinking I may make my own diaper wipes, which is what I imagine you do with your cloth wipes. I thought of making them with paper towel since I won't be doing cloth diapers (at least for now) and I'll be able to dispose of both in the same can. I may change my mind on the disposable part later on as I'm not opposed to it, but for right now I'll go with the convenience since everything will be new to me.

Thanks for the list! Any other mommas on here have any suggestions for what they found essential, especially starting out?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Yeah, I know a ton of the stuff they say you need isn't essential. The breasts certainly will be, but if I'm going back to work that adds bottles and a pump to the essentials list. I think I may like to have them anyway, though, so DH can have a chance to feed baby. I know he would love it. I just discovered the Munchkin Latch ones! There was an ad for them in the Amazon box last night on the package that some breast pads came in and I just looked them up and they look amazing! A bit late at this point, but adding those to the registry! At least if they're on the registry I'll get a completion discount on them.
> 
> I'm thinking I may make my own diaper wipes, which is what I imagine you do with your cloth wipes. I thought of making them with paper towel since I won't be doing cloth diapers (at least for now) and I'll be able to dispose of both in the same can. I may change my mind on the disposable part later on as I'm not opposed to it, but for right now I'll go with the convenience since everything will be new to me.
> 
> Thanks for the list! Any other mommas on here have any suggestions for what they found essential, especially starting out?

I would not stock up on certain bottles or diapers or wipes. Babies have certain ones they like. For example DD2 would only take silicone nipples, not the rubber ones. I preferred Pampers for DD1 but used Huggies for DS. I LOVE the really thick wipes but i forget who makes them now.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh, I don't plan to stock up on any bottles. I figured I would get a starter pack of one type and see how it goes. If baby doesn't like it, I'll try another, but at least I'll have something to start with and won't have to go out and find something to try it after baby is born.

As far as diaper brands, I just figure I'll have to try them to see which work best. My sister used Huggies with her twins and they were fine, and they're cheaper than Pampers.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh lenora I'll do a long post for you later but I suggest you look into the Kiinde system! (it's a pump/store/feed system that I'll brag more on later lol)

also wanted to state to ask your hospital about the boppy because my hospital didn't have them to use or give them out


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, FLA, I look forward to hearing more about it! I'm all for systems that make things easier. And apparently it's currently on sale at Target. The whole system for $10 more than just the warmer itself. Something to look into for sure! And apparently there are adapters to work with other nipple types if baby doesn't like the ones that come with it.

I'll have to see if the hospital provides a boppy pillow. I bought a pregnancy pillow that is smaller than the usual full body one (which I love!) that many others have said works great for nursing as well due to the size and shape of it. So I'm not too concerned if I don't get one as a gift or from the hospital. Hopefully it'll work out well for me to use for both functions! Couldn't hurt to have a spare if I happen to get one, though. :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

11dpo/13dpt and do you know the trigger shot is STILL lingering there? lol. Just barely but its there. One of those hold-it-just-right type of lines. :haha:

ETA: i wont be able to get back on until tomorrow. I have to run around like a chicken with my head cut off the rest of the evening! Watching the boy i nanny, then goodwill for something to wear tonight, then synagogue, then dinner, then an errand, then home~! Good gravy!


----------



## lenorajoy

Have fun with your busy Friday night onerth! I probably won't be on until at least Sunday, so have a lovely Friday night and Saturday everyone!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- the kiinde is amazing. yes target usually has them on sale. I love that there are so many ways to use it

you can pump, store, thaw, and feed all from the SAME BAG! no transfer. And as onerth mentioned about some babies don't like the nipples, there are the attachments that allow you to use ANY brand nipple (though my LO took right away to their brand nipples and it the ONLY one he will take).

Then I love that when they're older you can put baby food purees in it and either use a spoon attachment directly hooked to the spoon OR there is the spout option so it's like those pouches they sell in the store but YOU know exactly what you are filling them with (so if you're all about having a baby bullet and making your own baby food then :thumbup:)

I just bought the starter pack system for a friend due the end of the month. 

I was bummed when I couldn't use my kiinde system anymore for nursing but I like that it works well for me for formula feeding. I can prefill the pouches with the amount of powder I need and then only worry about having to add water the moment he's ready for the bottle. When I travel I prefill the pouches with water and then keep one of those formula divider things that holds 3 separate servings of powder. Makes things so much easier. then you just toss the bag! (no worrying about cleaning/sterilizing bottles and the pouches are recyclable!)


----------



## FLArmyWife

I hear you on wanting the travel system. It was about a week or so before Sweets was born (but still almost a month before he was due) and we didn't have a car seat or stroller. I was worried my mom was gonna have to run out and get a car seat while I was at the hospital because I just had a gut feeling I wouldn't make it to my due date. I wandered into walmart one day and happened to find a red and black urbini travel system on sale for $90! they retail for like $200. So I put it in the cart and parked my butt in the store until dh got out of class. Once he was out I sent him a picture and asked his opinion. He said 'get it'. I was thankful we did because Sweets came 2 weeks early. It was a great little travel system (though I ended up getting my dream travel system for Easter). Now the urbini system is kept at my in-laws so when they watch him we don't have to send everything to them.. they have stuff at their house. 

you could always keep an eye out and see if you find something on sale even if it's just to get you by until you can afford what your heart is set on. after all, your EDD is only 2 days after what mine was!

edited to add: jealous you got a box from amazon for making a registry. I made a registry with them and got nothing :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AF came.


----------



## busytulip

OnErth :hugs: Sorry luv


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh onerth i'm sorry


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Disney - Hello lovely, how are you doing?! And how is your baby girl? I bet she's getting huge! I'm looking forward to the last few months flying by, especially if I have any unpleasant symptoms coming my way for the 3rd trimester. At the same time I'm trying to take the time to enjoy being pregnant, though.

Doing well, thanks! Ellie is definitely getting big! I had to take her to the ped for a rash the other day though, it turned out to be a viral rash (I had no idea about those!) She weighed 17.9 lbs so seems to gain about a lb a month. She can stand from a sitting position now and has even taken a few steps, but hasn't done it since lol!

To join in on the baby shower gift talk, I think what you've mentioned sounds good. For your first baby it's always good to have a little more than you need. You will find very quickly that you might not use half the stuff though. If you plan to co-sleep because of bf'ing, its entirely possible that you may just keep baby in bed next to you! It's easier that's for sure. Most insurances cover breast pumps now too, so that's always good. We also waited until the last minute to get a travel system. Keep an eye out for Black Friday deals!

OnErth: :hugs: :( Darn that :witch:


----------



## FLArmyWife

have a fab weekend everyone


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - I'm so sorry AF came! 

Lenora - We had a Chicco Cortina travel system. V hated the car seat though (the position in general). We had to get an Evenflo Safemax Platinum for the car. We also have a Graco Modes now. I love that stroller. It was only $249.00 and can be used as a base for the car seat or stroller which folds into a nice bassinet or can be sat upright. The basket can be forward or rear facing. I hope your LO doesn't hate the car though :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs mb I have the graco modes! Love it! Was my "dream" stroller


----------



## BethMaassen

Onerth: So sorry AF showed :hugs: 

Lenora: Even thou I have 2 babies, it is really hard to say what the essentials are. I know what I found I needed was:
*- Co-Sleeper *- perfect for sleeping with baby without worry. I use this one ( https://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Close-Secure-Sleeper/dp/B00012CHFI ) 
*- Bassinet*
*- Crib *- I moved the babies from bassinet to crib at 4 months (though Moira still ends up in my bed, and Athiliya ended up only sleeping in her swing until she turned a year) - I also bought convertible cribs that go from crib to toddler bed to full sized bed.
*- Diapers *- I use pampers swaddlers, which worked really well on the over sensitive baby butts (I tried luvs on Mora, and she had the worst diaper rash because of it) - Also use pampers sensitive wipes 
*- Baby bath *- Just a simple one, I got a cheap plastic one, with a little hammock for bathing newborns - (https://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Comfort-Newborn-Toddler/dp/B000067EH7)
*- Clothing (of course)*
*- Travel system* - I honestly don't have one to this day, just random bits that I was luckily to be given and I should have gotten a travel system. 
*- Wrap *- I use this one ( https://www.amazon.com/Boba-BW1-005-Gray-Baby-Wrap-Grey/dp/B005SP2LWW ) 
----

I too breastfeed, and bought bottles and a pump. The pump never worked for me, though I have tried to use it, and it sits unused. I bought several kinds, and Athiliya, as my first ended up having supplemental formula because BF'ing was hard for me, and she was always so hungry, after the first month or two, I would only give her formula when out and about because I was too embarrassed to whip my boob out. 
Moira got formula (2oz a day) for 2 weeks because she failed to thrive and was rapidly losing weight. After those 2 weeks she refused bottles. No matter which ones I tried. With Moira I have just whipped out my boob no matter where we are. 
Neither took to pacifiers, I had been given tons, plus the ones the hospital gave. (Moira used them for the first few weeks, then never again)

YOU WILL need nipple ointment and breast pads. I use this one - https://www.amazon.com/Lansinoh-Breastfeeding-Salve-1-41-oz/dp/B005MI648C --- it has been a life saver...

Uhm.. I am losing my train of thought now - so I hope this helps!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - my pump was paid for by the insurance company. I'm not sure if yours covers it. They're pretty expensive and I'm done with mine. I'm not sure if anyone has ever re-used a pump (with new attachments of course). I'm happy to send you mine if you want to do research on that. 

My baby girl only wants to face outward. I bought a classic ErgoBaby and it doesn't allow for that. I was given a Britax carrier and V loves it. I also have several wraps and a ring sling but V doesn't like them. 

We have a co sleeper but she didn't like that either so mine is brand new but I tossed the packaging so I can't return it.

My best advice - keep packaging from everything...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This AF is weird- very light and brown. Nothing can be easy... lol.


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth - from what I read that sounds like implantation bleeding to me...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> OnErth - from what I read that sounds like implantation bleeding to me...

Likely not but my body is crazy!

Its not light enough to need a pad but its heavy enough to be noticed. All brown.


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth&InHvn said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> OnErth - from what I read that sounds like implantation bleeding to me...
> 
> Likely not but my body is crazy!
> 
> Its not light enough to need a pad but its heavy enough to be noticed. All brown.Click to expand...

Yeah, still sounds it to me. I do hope your body sorts itself and you get a definite.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> OnErth - from what I read that sounds like implantation bleeding to me...
> 
> Likely not but my body is crazy!
> 
> Its not light enough to need a pad but its heavy enough to be noticed. All brown.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, still sounds it to me. I do hope your body sorts itself and you get a definite.Click to expand...

BFN


----------



## FLArmyWife

ick i've had a few all brown periods. it sucks. hopefully the witch leaves soon


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - So sorry AF showed!! :( Such a strange cycle... And so frustrating! I've only ever had just the brown spotting for AF when I was on Mirena. Typically that means old blood, but I'm not sure what that means for O. Does it mean it didn't happen? That your lining just didn't build up this cycle? If it is IB (which seems unlikely, but nothing is normal, so it's impossible to say!), it would make sense that you would have negative tests still. I guess time will tell... Honestly, I've read others have had the same brown spotting with a bfp.

Thanks for the helpful info ladies! I'll have to keep in mind that I should hold on to the packaging when I'm opening everything, just in case! My shower was beautiful and fun and we received so many great gifts! I did get a diaper bag, a beautiful quilt made by my mom's friend, several soft blankets and stuffed animals (including a build-a-bear from my niece - so cute!) lots of bibs and other feeding items, several sleeper sets and long-sleeved onesies, a baby carrier (I don't remember the brand at the moment, but it's meant to be used from newborn age, so I'll have to test it out), a rock 'n play that's battery operated and will rock itself, a fleece car seat cover for the cold months right after baby is born, a webcam baby monitor, a nice grooming set and forehead/ear digital thermometer, as well as several other items I'm sure I'm forgetting! Funnily enough, we didn't get a single pack of diapers! We did get a pack of wipes and a pack of disposable changing table covers (which I can use on public changing tables and throw away), but that was it as far a diapering goes, which was pretty funny! There are several people that weren't able to make it to the shower, so there will be more gifts, but I can't believe how many there are in the baby's room already! DH hasn't even seen all of them yet, so I'm looking forward to having some time to go through them all so he can see them and writing out thank you notes.

Also, my insurance does cover a breast pump, so I contacted a supplier Friday, who will contact my insurance company and let me know what's covered. I was thinking of going with the Lansinoh Signature Pro pump set. It gets great reviews online. I haven't even come across anyone that has even tried anything other than Medela to give me an opinion, but online there are a lot of reviews saying it's just as great as the Medela ones, and some say it worked better due to the difference in the way it pumps.


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - I'm so sorry it's a BFN and a weird AF, that definitely doesn't help


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - So sorry AF showed!! :( Such a strange cycle... And so frustrating! I've only ever had just the brown spotting for AF when I was on Mirena. Typically that means old blood, but I'm not sure what that means for O. Does it mean it didn't happen? That your lining just didn't build up this cycle? If it is IB (which seems unlikely, but nothing is normal, so it's impossible to say!), it would make sense that you would have negative tests still. I guess time will tell... Honestly, I've read others have had the same brown spotting with a bfp.

I dont know... sometimes i have weird AF. My cycle was 28d so i would assume there was lining but i dont know. 

----
Im glad your shower went well!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth: Uhg. Sorry. I am still hoping for you. 

Lenora: Glad you had a great shower!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone is doing well! I will catch up another time. I've been crazy working!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Af is full red flow. :thumbup:

Oh well. NTNP for a bit.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry OnErth :hugs:

Lenora glad the shower turned out nice


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Its ok. Really. We will NTNP for 3 cycles. Planning to do 1 medicated cycle and then go from there. That cycle we will up FE to 7.5mg and do Ovidrel. If that one doesnt work, we may just try 2 cycles of just FE at 7.5 and then be done for good. So basically try until April 2017 and be DONE. :flower:

Nov, Dec, Jan NTNP
Feb FE/Ovidrel
March FE
Apr FE
May DONE forever.


----------



## lenorajoy

Such a messed up cycle onerth! Sorry it didn't work out. Hopefully you'll get your little miracle in the next few months of ntnp!


----------



## Aphy

It happened! 13 cycles of trying and it's finally happened!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2500.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats aphy


----------



## lenorajoy

Yay! Congrats Aphy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Aphy

Thank you lenora and flarmywife xxx


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aphy said:


> It happened! 13 cycles of trying and it's finally happened!!!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Disney!


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations Aphy!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats aphy


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Beth and FLArmy :flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

How are our ladies doing?

Obviously you're doing great Aphy! :haha: How are you feeling? Fx you have an easy first trimester!

AFM - Finally just in a great mood today! The past few days have been beyond insane at work and I've just been exhausted. Plus the weather has been really blah, so I've just been feeling blah. Today the sun is shining and there's a chill in the air that makes me excited for fall! Plus I have big plans! Finishing up the chair reupholster project tonight so I can finally share it with you guys! It's only been two weeks since I started it... That last chair has just been put on hold repeatedly, but I'm getting it done by this weekend! And then Saturday morning/afternoon I'm hoping to knock out another project. We have a small three-drawer dresser that was given to us and is painted in a lovely dark green with flowers. Doesn't exactly match our plans for the baby's room, so I'm going to paint it blue! A nice rich navy blue.
I have to say I'm loving having all of these projects!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats aphy :dance:

Very sorry OnErth:cry:

August I hope things are going well. On one hand I could see how staying busy would help things feel like they are cruising along, on the other you must be so tired.

Lenora I can't wait to see your projects as you finish them up.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Aphy

Thank you everyone!

Lenora,you have way too much energy, I'm exhausted just by reading all the projects you do! Sounds like you are having fun though. Glad the weather has improved by you and that you in a good mood! I'm still in shock and getting tearful whenever I think of it so hopefully it sinks in soon


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Aphy. I feel like I have so little energy lately, but I guess if I think about it, I have so much compared to earlier on in pregnancy! Add to that the fact that I'm very excitable :haha: and I sound like I have boundless energy!! I was just proud of myself for actually cooking and doing dishes last night after putting in some overtime at work. Then I sat on the couch and watched tv and drank some tea before going to bed early. :thumbup: It just seems like there's always so much to do and so little time to do it! But I'm trying to make sure I actually sit down and rest some with my feet up at the end of the day and just enjoy some quality time with the hubby and kitties.

It's funny because I don't think it really felt real for me until I could feel the baby moving and it didn't just seem like I'd gained a bunch of weight all in my belly. :haha: Like I knew I was pregnant and I was very excited, but it was easy to forget there was a baby growing in there when nothing felt different apart from some bloating. Now the belly is always in the way and it moves on its own! Hoping it really sinks in for you soon and things go really smoothly.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Congrats Aphy!

Lenora- By some standards, you are now in the third trimester!!!!!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks AugustAngel!


----------



## lenorajoy

August - I know!!! Monday officially starts third trimester by all standards!! I told DH this last night and he said he didn't even want to hear about it, as if not knowing would somehow make time go more slowly so he has time to do what he wants to get done. :rofl: Too funny!


----------



## AugustAngel15

LOL! My DH feels the same way. We have not even started baby's room. We built our house 5 years ago. We are still finishing he basement. Almost done with the bedroom down there. As soon as we get the carpet in there, next Friday, we will be moving the guest bedroom from upstairs down there. Then we can start the baby room. I'm not painting or any of that. I have no time or energy for that.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yeah, our baby's room is staying the color it is. I don't even know what color I'd paint it anyway! It's just off white, so it works with whatever.

I have to say, though, I'm getting the itch to paint some rooms of our house bright white. I'm getting tired of looking at all of this off white! Plus it would make them look a bit larger and cleaner. But that's not happening until sometime next year! :haha: The bathroom will probably get a paint job soon since we need to replace our tub (DH has this slated for before baby comes!) and the panda wallpaper border has got to come down...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

we still have the paint colors from my uncle... lol.


----------



## busytulip

panda wallpaper :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG I'll have to do before and after pictures of that project, too. This wallpaper is awesome. They had matching shower curtain hooks! :haha:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora OMG 3rd tri?? Crazy! Can't wait to see the chair!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AF is gone and now it begins.. just waiting. 

This weekend isnt super exciting. Today I nannied, have Shabbat. Tomorrow MIL is finally coming ( maybe, i guess, shes blown us off for a week) and then I have to get DS and DD1 has an appointment. Sunday is free though... and im taking advantage of it! 

Its getting closer to seeing some cute fingers and toes on here! Im excited.


----------



## glovities

What is "fab"?


----------



## FLArmyWife

glovities said:


> What is "fab"?

It is short for 'Fabulous'


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well i lived through MIL.. She barely talked to me and only stayed 2hrs. 

Shabbat was ok. Im not sure this the Shul for us either but Dh wants to check out this one place next week that he thinks his dad used to go to ( his dad died when he was 8mo old).


----------



## lenorajoy

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend! Mine was busy (what else would it be?:haha:) as usual, but I got the dresser painted for the baby's room and the chairs just need some oil to get them re-hydrated after the scrubbing to get them looking nice again. I'll post pics as soon as they're done!

Today officially starts 3rd timester!! Where has the time gone?! I can't wait to meet this tiny human. DH got to feel baby moving again finally this weekend. Running out of room in there, so we're starting to feel movement more frequently from the outside.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy 3rd tri lenora!

onerth- sounds so awkward. fx you find a Shul that you feel fits


----------



## busytulip

Good luck finding a new Shul OnErth, glad you survived your MIL.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone had a fab weekend! :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Happy 3rd Lenora!

I've been so busy with work lately. I'm reading but have not really had time to say anything. A brief update on my life, I finally got over my cold. I've been working CRAZY hours!!!! Last Friday, I had woke up with a sore back that got progressively worse throughout the weekend. Yesterday morning I was walking to the bathroom and had a back spasm that sent me straight to the floor. DH was already at work, It took me 15 minutes to get off the floor. Needless to say, I did not go to work. Instead I went to the dr where they said I sprained/strained my back. Just to be on the safe side, they did a urine test. That showed I also have a UTI. Went to pick my meds up from the pharmacy and my truck blew out a spark plug. Two hours and $150 later, I made it home to rest!!!! But I'm back at work today. There is no rest for the wicked. lol.


I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Holy moly August! I'm glad to hear your cold has finally gone away, but sorry about the UTI and the sprained/strained back! I hope you're feeling better. I'm glad they did a urine test and caught the UTI because I've read that can be put you at high risk for premature labor! I hope your work schedule lets up some so you can get some rest, too. Especially this time of year with all of the viruses going around, we don't need you catching anything else!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nothing exciting here. :thumbup:


----------



## lenorajoy

Whew! Thankfully we don't have anymore bye weeks left this bowling season, plus I have next week off! For anyone who doesn't know what a bye is in a league, we bowl against our averages instead of against another team, so it's just four of us bowling 3 games. It's just near constant throwing the bowling ball. The front of my pelvis is so sore today! It hurt last night after I sat down for a bit when we got home, but I figured after resting and then sleeping I'd be fine today. Nope. :haha: Oh well, it's not overly painful, just sore. Certain movements are actually painful, so I'm going to take it easy as much as I can today and hopefully by the end of the day I'll be back to normal. Today I'll be thankful I have a desk job!

How is everyone else doing? I hope those that celebrate Thanksgiving are looking forward to it next week! It's hard to believe we're halfway through November already... DH and I will be making the long drive to Oklahoma to spend Thanksgiving with family, so I've found myself a knitting project to work on for the trip! A hopefully bulky super comfy blanket! Really looking forward to starting on it.


----------



## Disneymom1129

August sorry about your back, and the UTI! Hope you're feeling better.

Lenora YES definitely looking forward to Thanksgiving! I hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora, I hope you feel better. I'm going to be asking my dr about the belly support belt thingy. Maybe you could wear one just for bowling?

Thank you Disney! I hope all is well with you!

AND HECK YES I'M SUPER FRIGGEN EXCITED ABOUT THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Reason 1 being my uncle is back from Iraq. He is in KY right now for debriefing and he will be back in WI this Friday!!!! WOOOOOOOT WOOOOOT! Reason 2 being I LOVE MASHED TATERS!!!!! AND PUMPKIN PIE! AND TURKEY! lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ive got something weird going on with my eye- itchy, red, etc and then my gallbladder is acting up... and my cyst is trying to act up. im falling apart, lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

August I actually have two support bands, but they haven't seemed to help so far. They might now with my belly being quite a bit bigger, but it always felt like I needed support in the hips, not the belly, so I just quit wearing them and it didn't seem to make a difference. I should have brought it with me Tuesday just in case, but I didn't even think of it being an issue. It's hard to say if it might have helped, but thankfully we won't be doing anymore of that anytime soon! I'll probably bring one with me for the last few weeks of bowling that are left after Thanksgiving, just in case! Considering I have two of them I wish I could recommend one to you, but I'm not a huge fan of either of mine. That could change over the next few months, but I doubt it. I wish they were more comfortable. They tend to just squeeze in all the wrong places and stick out all funny in others. Mine actually tend to fold over when sitting (because, you know, pregnant bellies stick out!), which just squeezes my lower abdomen and hurts after a few hours. Plus even the ones that are supposedly meant to be larger aren't actually any larger. I bought one that was supposed to fit up to a 2x, then tried another that was meant to fit someone that wears a 2x, and it didn't fit any differently. I have wide hips, though, and plenty of padding. :haha:

Onerth - That sounds dreadful! I hope you're feeling better soon! Could the eye thing be allergies?


----------



## lenorajoy

And I am so looking forward to some family time! And pumpkin pie! And turkey and gravy and homemade cranberry sauce! And homemade biscuits and honey butter. And NOT working! :haha: The past two weeks have been so insane I feel I'll never catch up...


----------



## Disneymom1129

August your enthusiasm for Turkey Day sums up mine as well! :rofl:

OnErth yikes hope you start feeling back to norm soon


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Dr Google says it could be allergies so i took a claritin today to see if it makes a difference. 

Its just itchy and watery in 1 eye. No lump, bump, rash, redness, etc. Im going to Urgent Care tomorrow if its not better.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies, How is everyone?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

on AF again :( That was a 16d cycle.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh boo onerth

sorry ladies I am gonna try to catch up tomorrow


beth- how'd your little one's party go?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> oh boo onerth
> 
> sorry ladies I am gonna try to catch up tomorrow
> 
> 
> beth- how'd your little one's party go?

Its ok. I figured it would happen since im unmedicated.


----------



## BethMaassen

FLArmy: Her Birthday isn't until 23 December. I am betting it will be quiet and stuff. 
I did pick out the cutest outfit for her to wear for her party though! 
https://a.co/fYGAvuP


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cute outfit

That stinks though onerth


----------



## AugustAngel15

onearth- Sorry that the witch came. 

I hope everyone had a FAB weekend. I had my grandpa up for the weekend to come hunting with us. No such luck from out land. Although, the massive buck I've been chasing for 2 years got shot right behind my woods. About 100 yards off my property line. That stung a little bit. We do have plenty of meat for the year so we're not hunting too hard. I have my "fluffy" ultrasound today!!!! I'm pretty excited to get to peek at my baby girl! I do have the glucose challenge as well. My sister is coming with. My DH has nominated her to be my birthing coach seeing as he is a wimp when it comes to "gross" stuff. The man can gut and butcher a deer and not flinch but the second he sees human blood, he hits the floor. Lol. I watched my sister give birth to my nephew when I was 16. Talk about best birth control ever!!!!! She's so excited as this will be her first time getting to see a birth that isn't hers. I'm pretty excited to have her here with me through this.

Again, I hope everyone is doing well! 

Busy, how have you been?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Id skip the glucose testing but thats me...im a rebel like that. lol. GL on the u/s!

Nothing really exciting around here. I went to a Hebrew class and it wasnt what i thought it was and it made me cringe but i hope to be informative for them rather than the other way around. I wont get into it because religion is a hot topic for some but basically imagine someone being pushy and saying things that make you want to bite your tongue and then go home and word vomit all over DH...


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- been there.. done that girl. :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

Month 4 of TTC and I think we actually did it! AF is not due until the 24th, and usually I test the day before AF- buuuuuuuuuuuuuut I really felt like I should test today. 

These pictures are the same test.. It is hard to see in these photos, but it is obvious faint pink line in person.

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6184_zpsgtthcjgi.jpg

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6160_zpsyuufugai.jpg

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6175_zpskelu3ry0.jpg

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/twe_zps3acxr0sq.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im not seeing a line....but im tired.


----------



## Disneymom1129

AugustAngel15 said:


> onearth- Sorry that the witch came.
> 
> I hope everyone had a FAB weekend. I had my grandpa up for the weekend to come hunting with us. No such luck from out land. Although, the massive buck I've been chasing for 2 years got shot right behind my woods. About 100 yards off my property line. That stung a little bit. We do have plenty of meat for the year so we're not hunting too hard. I have my "fluffy" ultrasound today!!!! I'm pretty excited to get to peek at my baby girl! I do have the glucose challenge as well. My sister is coming with. My DH has nominated her to be my birthing coach seeing as he is a wimp when it comes to "gross" stuff. The man can gut and butcher a deer and not flinch but the second he sees human blood, he hits the floor. Lol. I watched my sister give birth to my nephew when I was 16. Talk about best birth control ever!!!!! She's so excited as this will be her first time getting to see a birth that isn't hers. I'm pretty excited to have her here with me through this.
> 
> Again, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Busy, how have you been?

Hope you get pics to share of your lil one! It seems like so long since we've had one in here! :) I had my sister as my "coach" for Ellie. Since she came so quick and it was so dramatic she didn't get much coaching in lol. But I was thankful for all of the pictures she managed to get. 



BethMaassen said:


> Month 4 of TTC and I think we actually did it! AF is not due until the 24th, and usually I test the day before AF- buuuuuuuuuuuuuut I really felt like I should test today.
> 
> These pictures are the same test.. It is hard to see in these photos, but it is obvious faint pink line in person.
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6184_zpsgtthcjgi.jpg
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6160_zpsyuufugai.jpg
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6175_zpskelu3ry0.jpg
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/twe_zps3acxr0sq.jpg

I think I see something faint, hope it darkens tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## AugustAngel15

I think I see a squinter Beth!!!! :dust:

AFM- My appointment went well. I am just fluffy. My amniotic fluid is good. Baby girl is measuring a wee bit small. She's in the 27th percentile. But her growth seems to be steady. Placenta looks good. I will get an ultrasound every four weeks now just to make sure she continues to grow at a steady rate. 

I have a fairly decent profile picture of her but it is not letting me download right now. :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

glad everything went well August.

beth- hope it darkens and becomes a blaring positive.

lilmiss- hope you're doing ok

onerth- hope AF is gone by the holiday

lenora- hope you're feeling well


----------



## AugustAngel15

I got all my test results this morning. My UTI is gone. I did score 3 points too high on my glucose so now they want me to do the 3 hr glucose challenge. Grrrr!


----------



## BethMaassen

August: those are so much fun!(NOT!) I was off by 2 points in my first pregnancy, failed the 3 hour. 
With my second they decided to do the one hour test at 16 weeks. and I failed by one point, and I told my doctor, why don't we just go ahead and assume I have GD again, and leave it at there. Come baby #3 - should that ever happen, I will tell my doctor to just assume I have GD and skip all the darn tests. 
_____________________
Today's test was negative... But that First response from yesterday has a dark line today, the same color as the control line. ( I know doesn't count anymore) So that is interesting. 
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6244_zpsqgzn9vmt.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6244a_zpsitx2twfp.jpg


I am gonna do one last tomorrow morning, because I am broke, and it is my last test.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Dont do the 3hr one. You can say no. :) The treatment is checking your sugar and eating a healthy diet.


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Dont do the 3hr one. You can say no. :) The treatment is checking your sugar and eating a healthy diet.

Exactly this. :) :) Could not agree more.


----------



## AugustAngel15

To be on the safe side, I am going to do the 3 hour one. My mom was telling me that when she was pregnant with me, she had GD. I was the only one of 4 that gave her GD.


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Sorry AF came so early! Hoping next cycle will be a bit more normal, even if it is unmedicated.

August - Sorry you didn't pass the glucose test! If you decide to do the 3 hour test I hope things go well. I'm not sure what comes next if you don't pass that one, but remember you do have the option to refuse whatever you don't want to do. It's just a matter of what you're comfortable with and weighing risks and benefits. I hope you're feeling well! Glad that nasty UTI is gone!

Beth - I don't see anything really on my phone, but hoping you get some nicer lines with your last test! I didn't have any dried lines on my tests until I had faint lines, so I'd say the dried lines are promising, but I'm not sure if there may be dried lines on negatives, too. Hoping you get a true BFP soon!

FLA - I'm doing great! How are you and the family doing?

We made it to Oklahoma Saturday night around dinner time. We've just been relaxing since then. We did go see a movie Sunday afternoon, which was great! They have a really cool theater here. It's all decorated in Art Deco style, lit with colored lights, and the employees are all dressed for the period. I felt like I should have been all dolled up, too, with finger saves in my hair and everything. It was really cool! And now I'm on to 29 weeks! Nothing has really changed much other than baby has been really active since we got here and DH has been able to feel the baby moving pretty regularly, so he's been having fun with that. And I'm fairly certain every time I look down at my belly it's gotten bigger! I'm hoping that the lack of space for food will help keep me from gaining much weight this year. :haha: I pretty much have to snack every meal and minimize snacking in between so I'm actually hungry for the next one. Oh, and I'm assuming I passed the glucose test since I haven't heard anything after 2 weeks. I would think they would have called to schedule me for the 3 hour test by now, so I'm relieved I don't have to go through that again! The taste of the glucose drink wasn't that bad. Literally flat orange crush. But it gave me a headache the rest of the day!

I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad all looks well with little Ellie, August! Boo for the 3 hour GD test. My blood sugar did the opposite and crashed... that was no fun.

Lenora glad you had a safe trip and are having a good time! :thumbup:

Beth sorry today's test was :bfn:. Hope tomorrow shows something!

Ellie had her 9 month checkup yesterday. She's 17 lbs 14.5 oz (so almost 18 lbs.) 28" long. All looks really good. She walks up to 10 steps until she falls down to a crawl.Totally walks around like a drunken sailor :laugh2:. Can't believe I have a walker at 9 months... so crazy! She's supposed to stay my little baby! :sad2:

AFM my first post partum AF has arrived. It sure was nice not having it for so long lol! With Ellie still waking up to nurse during the night I thought for sure it would stay away. Oh well.

Hope everyone has a nice Thanksgiving!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

August - I HATE that glucose test. It is like torture during pregnancy. I've never been able to even complete the one hour because I get horrible m/s during pregnancy and am still queasy well into the second trimester. Good luck for the 3 hour you poor thing :(

Beth - Those tests are horrible for evaps. Ugh! I've had quite a few on that brand. Hopefully you're still just a wee bit early or baby is a late implanter. Keeping my fx for you!

Lenora - Glad to hear you're having a fun time! Oklahoma sounds fab!

Flarmy - Thank you for thinking about me :flower:

We're getting pretty settled in as a family of five now. Grace is now 3 months old and sleeps a good 6-8 hours at night now. My older daughter just loves her and Grace smiles at her every time she comes around... it is so cute! My son still isn't coming around his baby sister yet but I'm thinking it is probably a typical male thing. They just don't really get into babies as much as us girls. Grace has been going to physical therapy for her neck. She was born with a hematoma that was causing her to be unable to turn her head to the left side and we've been working on trying to get her turning her head both ways. She is coming around now and is already starting to roll. Only one more therapy session and then we're cleared from surgery, which she would have had to have if the PT didn't work.


----------



## lenorajoy

Disney - I can't believe she's walking already!! Man, why do they have to grow so fast?! She's absolutely gorgeous, too. I'm glad things went well at her checkup. I love it when they walk funny when they first start out! My nephew would just throw his feet out in front of him and seemed to have trouble keeping up with them. :haha: It was hilarious! His brother did the same thing when he first started walking,but oddly enough none of the girls did it. 

Lilmiss - Good to see you! 3 months already?! Time is really flying... And how great that she sleeps so well for you! I'm glad to hear physical therapy has done the trick and she won't need surgery! It's funny how every child handles a new sibling differently. Eventually your son will grow to love her just as much as his older sister, if not more because she's younger! Sometimes the bond probably doesn't really start until the younger sibling is more active and they're able to interact.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies, just dropping in to say it was another :bfn: today. AF is due tomorrow. SO I am just gonna leave it. 
Every month with these .88 Walmart tests I have had an "oh ohoh maybe.." then and "naahhhh there is nothing there." SO either that "squinter" I got on the First Response test was an evap or and actual :bfp: and these cheapies are wrong. I am willing to bet that AF will arrive tomorrow or within the next couple of days.:coffee: 
I really do not know why I keep buying these dumb cheapies that are so darn inconclusive.:nope::nope::dohh:


Spoiler
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6255_zpsvybbjarh.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6255_zps5q1vtgtr.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/72dc26a1-555c-4c88-a93e-c5678c2df4ce_zpsy2b9iclx.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I love that all the babies in the group are growing up!! Little Squishies. <3


----------



## BethMaassen

Will catch up later. Thought I'd share my youngest is 11 months today,

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/d71b486a-5920-435b-aaec-f49bd34dad03_zpsvohyyw2f.jpg


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I'm thankful for all you girls!


----------



## BethMaassen

My Thanksgiving was good. I cooked and cleaned and played with the girls. Moira loved everything and Athiliya was picky. I have pictures on my camera, I have to unload it to my PC. My little sister and her family visited for a little while before we sat down to dinner. They had already eaten, but wanted to come visit for a little while. 


The line that I still see on the First Response test was an evap. AF arrived today. I am done trying this year. Multiple reasons. I am bummed to be honest, but I am just not ready for another one. I can barely handle the two I got on top of all the other things thrown into my lap with no consideration to me. My husband and my relationship is too strained. I have already almost kicked him out twice in the past week. I can not handle it.


How is every one?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Beth, I'm really sorry to hear about all that is going on. I know you really wanted that BFP. Funny how things work out. 

My Thanksgiving was great as far as seeing my family. Especially my uncle that just got back from Iraq. Last Wednesday, I bought myself a "new to me" car. A 2012 Ford Fusion. This is the first car that I've ever taken a loan on. I usually by nice beater cars. But with the baby on the way, I figured it was time to adult a little. Lol. Well, on Thanksgiving morning, I smacked a deer going 65mph. UGH!!!!! Thank goodness for insurance!!!!!!! I will be making my first car payment before I get to have my car for a full 24 hours. Talk about a kick in the butt!!!! The police officer said we were the 4th car to hit a deer in a 2 mile stretch that morning. It was only 10am!!!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oh I FINALLY got it to upload!!!!! This is Ellie Pearl! One of my friends pointed out that it looks like she is wearing a headband!
 



Attached Files:







baby1121.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angelique76

Hello ladies, joining the 2WW. 

It's 8 years since DD and two MC later... praying very hard for that BFP in 2 weeks. 

Baby dust to all xoxo


----------



## AugustAngel15

Welcome Angelique! This is a wonderful group of ladies! Hence why us preggers still stay around! Baby dust to you!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelique76

AugustAngel15 said:


> Welcome Angelique! This is a wonderful group of ladies! Hence why us preggers still stay around! Baby dust to you!!!!!!!

Thank you very much :flower: We tried in August with no luck, so really praying for this to happen this month:dust:. Only have limited time to get preg. :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

my update: CD10 unmedicated cycle 2/3. DD2 was sick and then i caught her cold and just now getting over it. I have been down lately and just not up to paar.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

opened FB to another pregnancy announcement, that was after last week when a STRANGER assumed i was pregnant while standing in line. :( 

" Oh you look like youre eating for two "... " ummmmmmm no, im not" and then the awkward silence and you want to crawl in a hole and die. :cry:


----------



## Disneymom1129

BethMaassen said:


> My Thanksgiving was good. I cooked and cleaned and played with the girls. Moira loved everything and Athiliya was picky. I have pictures on my camera, I have to unload it to my PC. My little sister and her family visited for a little while before we sat down to dinner. They had already eaten, but wanted to come visit for a little while.
> 
> 
> The line that I still see on the First Response test was an evap. AF arrived today. I am done trying this year. Multiple reasons. I am bummed to be honest, but I am just not ready for another one. I can barely handle the two I got on top of all the other things thrown into my lap with no consideration to me. My husband and my relationship is too strained. I have already almost kicked him out twice in the past week. I can not handle it.
> 
> 
> How is every one?

:hugs: Hope everything works out. 



AugustAngel15 said:


> Beth, I'm really sorry to hear about all that is going on. I know you really wanted that BFP. Funny how things work out.
> 
> My Thanksgiving was great as far as seeing my family. Especially my uncle that just got back from Iraq. Last Wednesday, I bought myself a "new to me" car. A 2012 Ford Fusion. This is the first car that I've ever taken a loan on. I usually by nice beater cars. But with the baby on the way, I figured it was time to adult a little. Lol. Well, on Thanksgiving morning, I smacked a deer going 65mph. UGH!!!!! Thank goodness for insurance!!!!!!! I will be making my first car payment before I get to have my car for a full 24 hours. Talk about a kick in the butt!!!! The police officer said we were the 4th car to hit a deer in a 2 mile stretch that morning. It was only 10am!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Wow I am glad you and baby are alright though. Those dang kamikaze deer! I owned a 2012 Fusion before I got my Escape, they're good little cars! Is it totaled or can it be fixed?



Angelique76 said:


> Hello ladies, joining the 2WW.
> 
> It's 8 years since DD and two MC later... praying very hard for that BFP in 2 weeks.
> 
> Baby dust to all xoxo

:dust: :dust:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> opened FB to another pregnancy announcement, that was after last week when a STRANGER assumed i was pregnant while standing in line. :(
> 
> " Oh you look like youre eating for two "... " ummmmmmm no, im not" and then the awkward silence and you want to crawl in a hole and die. :cry:

People can be so inconsiderate. What an incredibly stupid thing to say to a stranger! Don't let it get ya down :hugs:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Disney- It is going to get fixed. $3712 worth of damage and 8 working days. The process is being held up by the insurance because they hadn't done all the paperwork to transfer insurance from my old car to this one yet. Hopefully they will finish that up today and then the body shop can get to work on it. I would like to have the car back ASAP for all my holiday traveling. 

I'm pretty sure I had my first Braxton hicks last night. After bd'ing with DH, my abdomen was super tight on period like crampy on and off for 20 minutes. Then it went away. It didn't hurt but was super uncomfortable. Is that what that feels like?


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry for being so quiet ladies! I've just been enjoying some time off from regular life, and then right back into the swing of things yesterday! Busy, busy. 

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!

Angelique - Welcome! Fx and :dust: for that bfp in a couple of weeks! If you'd like to join our group, just make sure to copy and paste the last paragraph of the mission statement posted on the first page of this thread! We'd be happy to see you stick around!

Onerth - Sorry you've been sick and just generally feeling down... :hugs: And how awful for someone to say something like that to a complete stranger! Even if you're pretty sure you're right, you're always better off safe than sorry and just not saying anything! You never know what the other person is going through, like in your case. I hope things only get better from here.

Beth - So sorry for the BFN and AF... Stupid hpts... I'm sorry things have been strained at home and I hope things improve on that front with DH. 

August - I'm glad you and baby are safe and the car can be fixed! Such a bummer... A couple of weeks ago a deer ran out in front of me in our neighborhood on my way home from work, but thankfully I saw it in enough time to react and I wasn't going very fast (you know, since I was in a neighborhood). There aren't any woods that I know of anywhere near where we live, so I was very surprised to see a deer running around in there! 

Disney - Hi! I hope you and your family are well!

AFM - I had a great vacation with family! I also had my first 2 week appointment yesterday afternoon and everything looks great. Technically the first 2 week appointment, but it was delayed a week due to me being out of town all of last week, so my next appointment is scheduled for next Monday. There are two midwives at my practice on a rotating schedule every other week, so my midwife didn't want to wait another 3 weeks for my next appointment and had me schedule only a week out to get back on schedule with her week in the office instead of seeing the other midwife.

The midwife had trouble finding the heartbeat at first where she usually does between the belly button and pelvis, but she found it nice and strong way down low by my pelvis. At first she was concerned the baby may have flipped head up and started looking for the heartbeat up there, but didn't seem concerned about the location when she found it so low. It probably doesn't mean anything since my midwife isn't concerned, but I'm hoping baby isn't planning on making an early appearance! Lately the front of my pelvis has been sore and achey, but maybe that's related to baby being so low in my pelvis. Has anyone else experienced this around 30 weeks?

My midwife also helped me to feel how the baby was positioned because I was having trouble trying to feel anything in there and was curious. She said the baby was head down and facing my back, so optimal position for labor! That means nothing right now of course, but I'm hoping baby likes that position and won't give me any trouble being positioned wrong when labor actually gets here.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh! And August, I'm pretty sure that's exactly what BH are supposed to feel like! As long as they aren't really painful and don't go on for hours you're in good shape!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- I'm glad you got some good relaxing time away from reality!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I dont remember what BH feel like..

As for head down at 30wk, i do remember that and its normal.


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry promise to try and catch up soon. had hoped to last night but we ended up in the ER with sweets. He's ok, just was a little scary.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh my! Glad he's ok, FLA!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everything is ok FLA!!!! WE understand and knoooooow you are a busy busy momma!


----------



## lenorajoy

Off and on today my uterus keeps feeling tight, like it's being stretched out. Sometimes I feel baby movement before or after, so I wonder if it's BH contractions or just the baby trying to stretch out. It could be either I suppose and there probably isn't really a way of knowing which it is without more experience. It's not crampy feeling at all, just tight, and only lasts for 5-10 seconds. My belly is squishy enough when I'm sitting that it's impossible to tell and I haven't tried to feel if my uterus is super hard when it's happened while I was standing. Just super curious as always!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I have had those moments too, Lenora. The only way I knew last night was because I was laying down so all my fat flopped to the side lol. And yes, uterus was rock hard and then you could feel it relax. Maybe you need to dtd as an "experiment" lol!


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Will definitely have to do that August! I'll write it in the schedule tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i wish i could remember!! 

I hope Fl is ok.. I havent checked her blog in a bit, maybe i will!


----------



## Angelique76

Afternoon ladies, love to see all the stories. 

AugustAngel & Lenorajay - when I was pregnant with DD I landed up at Gynae three times with Braxton Hicks because I thought it was early labour LOL. My husband could never remember the name so called it "Brewers Yeast"LOL It will happen more regularly for you as you go along. 

For me, this time around I am trying not to obsess too much during the TWW. What I can say is that I have developed an extreme thirst. Could be a sign, could also just be that we are in Summer in Africa. 

Lovely day to all xoxo


----------



## FLArmyWife

AugustAngel15 said:


> I got all my test results this morning. My UTI is gone. I did score 3 points too high on my glucose so now they want me to do the 3 hr glucose challenge. Grrrr!

ugh I also missed my 1hr one by a few points BUT I blame the lack of communication from the dr/nurse. They told me not to fast. then the testing center said I was supposed to but did the test anyway. Fasting for the 3hr one was TORTURE! I made sure to make the VERY first appointment available to shorten my fasting time as much as possible. 



BethMaassen said:


> August: those are so much fun!(NOT!) I was off by 2 points in my first pregnancy, failed the 3 hour.
> With my second they decided to do the one hour test at 16 weeks. and I failed by one point, and I told my doctor, why don't we just go ahead and assume I have GD again, and leave it at there. Come baby #3 - should that ever happen, I will tell my doctor to just assume I have GD and skip all the darn tests.
> .

yeah I think I would have just rather have done the assumption also. such a hassle





AugustAngel15 said:


> To be on the safe side, I am going to do the 3 hour one. My mom was telling me that when she was pregnant with me, she had GD. I was the only one of 4 that gave her GD.

:thumbup: you do what you feel is right for your body



lenorajoy said:


> FLA - I'm doing great! How are you and the family doing?
> we're doing ok. just tackling life one day at a time
> 
> We made it to Oklahoma Saturday night around dinner time. We've just been relaxing since then. We did go see a movie Sunday afternoon, which was great! They have a really cool theater here. It's all decorated in Art Deco style, lit with colored lights, and the employees are all dressed for the period. I felt like I should have been all dolled up, too, with finger saves in my hair and everything. It was really cool!
> This sounds so cool! I so could see doing dressed up date nights there
> And now I'm on to 29 weeks! Nothing has really changed much other than baby has been really active since we got here and DH has been able to feel the baby moving pretty regularly, so he's been having fun with that.Can't believe how far you are already! my dh loved when he could regularly feel it too. and then he would get slightly creeped out when he could see him move from across the room :haha:
> And I'm fairly certain every time I look down at my belly it's gotten bigger! I'm hoping that the lack of space for food will help keep me from gaining much weight this year. :haha: I pretty much have to snack every meal and minimize snacking in between so I'm actually hungry for the next one. Oh, and I'm assuming I passed the glucose test since I haven't heard anything after 2 weeks. I would think they would have called to schedule me for the 3 hour test by now, so I'm relieved I don't have to go through that again! The taste of the glucose drink wasn't that bad. Literally flat orange crush. But it gave me a headache the rest of the day!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!

i likened my glucose drink to flat orange soday too! but it does seem to give most a headache as it's an abundance of sugar! glad you won't have to take the 3 hr one



Disneymom1129 said:


> Ellie had her 9 month checkup yesterday. She's 17 lbs 14.5 oz (so almost 18 lbs.) 28" long. All looks really good. She walks up to 10 steps until she falls down to a crawl.Totally walks around like a drunken sailor :laugh2:. Can't believe I have a walker at 9 months... so crazy! She's supposed to stay my little baby! :sad2:
> 
> she's about the same size as sweets! but obviously farther along development wise as he refuses to stand on his own (though we know he can) and isn't taking any steps :rofl:that she looks like a drunken sailor
> AFM my first post partum AF has arrived. It sure was nice not having it for so long lol! With Ellie still waking up to nurse during the night I thought for sure it would stay away. Oh well.

damn i wish i'd been so lucky, but not breastfeeding meant AF was here at the 6week pp for me. hope AF wasn't too much of a :witch:



lilmisscaviar said:


> We're getting pretty settled in as a family of five now. Grace is now 3 months old and sleeps a good 6-8 hours at night now.woohoo :happydance:
> My older daughter just loves her and Grace smiles at her every time she comes around... it is so cute! My son still isn't coming around his baby sister yet but I'm thinking it is probably a typical male thing.I definitely think it's possibly just a male thing. my friend's son isn't interested at all in his soon to arrive little sister and when the baby is even mentioned he runs away and doesn't want to hear or talk about it They just don't really get into babies as much as us girls. Grace has been going to physical therapy for her neck. She was born with a hematoma that was causing her to be unable to turn her head to the left side and we've been working on trying to get her turning her head both ways. She is coming around now and is already starting to roll. Only one more therapy session and then we're cleared from surgery, which she would have had to have if the PT didn't work.

Oh wow. I hope the physical therapy does wonders. Do they think it was/is causing her pain?



BethMaassen said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping in to say it was another :bfn: today. AF is due tomorrow. SO I am just gonna leave it.
> Every month with these .88 Walmart tests I have had an "oh ohoh maybe.." then and "naahhhh there is nothing there." SO either that "squinter" I got on the First Response test was an evap or and actual :bfp: and these cheapies are wrong. I am willing to bet that AF will arrive tomorrow or within the next couple of days.:coffee:
> I really do not know why I keep buying these dumb cheapies that are so darn inconclusive.:nope::nope::dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6255_zpsvybbjarh.jpg
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/IMG_6255_zps5q1vtgtr.jpg
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/POAS/72dc26a1-555c-4c88-a93e-c5678c2df4ce_zpsy2b9iclx.jpg

:hugs: I"m sorry. I hate when our bodies/tests play tricks on us



BethMaassen said:


> Will catch up later. Thought I'd share my youngest is 11 months today,
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/d71b486a-5920-435b-aaec-f49bd34dad03_zpsvohyyw2f.jpg

such a beautiful little girl you have



BethMaassen said:


> My Thanksgiving was good. I cooked and cleaned and played with the girls. Moira loved everything and Athiliya was picky. I have pictures on my camera, I have to unload it to my PC. My little sister and her family visited for a little while before we sat down to dinner. They had already eaten, but wanted to come visit for a little while.
> sounds lovely
> 
> The line that I still see on the First Response test was an evap. AF arrived today. I am done trying this year. Multiple reasons. I am bummed to be honest, but I am just not ready for another one. I can barely handle the two I got on top of all the other things thrown into my lap with no consideration to me. My husband and my relationship is too strained. I have already almost kicked him out twice in the past week. I can not handle it.

:hugs: I'm sorry hun. I hope things get easier and once y'all feel more capable you quickly get a bfp. I know they say stress can effect TTCing so maybe that has been playing a role? :shrug:



AugustAngel15 said:


> My Thanksgiving was great as far as seeing my family. Especially my uncle that just got back from Iraq. Last Wednesday, I bought myself a "new to me" car. A 2012 Ford Fusion. This is the first car that I've ever taken a loan on. I usually by nice beater cars. But with the baby on the way, I figured it was time to adult a little. Lol. Well, on Thanksgiving morning, I smacked a deer going 65mph. UGH!!!!! Thank goodness for insurance!!!!!!! I will be making my first car payment before I get to have my car for a full 24 hours. Talk about a kick in the butt!!!! The police officer said we were the 4th car to hit a deer in a 2 mile stretch that morning. It was only 10am!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

So glad you got to see your uncle. It also is so much of a relief to have them in your presence after being overseas.
Love that you splurged on a new to you car! but oh no about hitting a deer! just glad you're ok! material things can be replaced, you and baby cannot. 



AugustAngel15 said:


> Oh I FINALLY got it to upload!!!!! This is Ellie Pearl! One of my friends pointed out that it looks like she is wearing a headband!

beautiful scan



Angelique76 said:


> Hello ladies, joining the 2WW.
> 
> It's 8 years since DD and two MC later... praying very hard for that BFP in 2 weeks.
> 
> Baby dust to all xoxo

:flower: Welcome. I apologize for the delayed welcome, things have been 
a bit hectic.

I hope you find this to be a great place for support throughout all parts of your journey. We have ladies spanning an array of situations and strive to support no matter the differences.

We do ask that you please go back to the very first post and read over the mission statement as we strive to remain a safe place that grows and changes over time.

Wishing you the best and lots of :dust:



Angelique76 said:


> Thank you very much :flower: We tried in August with no luck, so really praying for this to happen this month:dust:. Only have limited time to get preg. :dust:

May I ask why you have a limited time to get pregnant?



OnErth&InHvn said:


> my update: CD10 unmedicated cycle 2/3. DD2 was sick and then i caught her cold and just now getting over it. I have been down lately and just not up to paar.

oh no I'm sorry y'all got sick! that definitely will pull you down even more when you're already struggling. Hang in there girl :hugs:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> opened FB to another pregnancy announcement, that was after last week when a STRANGER assumed i was pregnant while standing in line. :(
> 
> " Oh you look like youre eating for two "... " ummmmmmm no, im not" and then the awkward silence and you want to crawl in a hole and die. :cry:

ugh some people have no tact :dohh:



AugustAngel15 said:


> I'm pretty sure I had my first Braxton hicks last night. After bd'ing with DH, my abdomen was super tight on period like crampy on and off for 20 minutes. Then it went away. It didn't hurt but was super uncomfortable. Is that what that feels like?

this sounds like what I would have. I even timed them but they weren't painful, just tightening. I can remember thinking "How is a first time mom supposed to know the difference" and then real contractions came and I remember going "yep! there is a difference!" for me they essentially felt the same, but real contractions just actually hurt where as the BH were just crampy feeling and I could talk through them with ease whereas with contractions talking was labored during them. 
it's your body just trying to prepare for labor :happydance: exciting



lenorajoy said:


> Sorry for being so quiet ladies! I've just been enjoying some time off from regular life, and then right back into the swing of things yesterday! Busy, busy. don't apologize! enjoy the quiet time while you can
> 
> AFM - I had a great vacation with family! I also had my first 2 week appointment yesterday afternoon and everything looks great. Technically the first 2 week appointment, but it was delayed a week due to me being out of town all of last week, so my next appointment is scheduled for next Monday. There are two midwives at my practice on a rotating schedule every other week, so my midwife didn't want to wait another 3 weeks for my next appointment and had me schedule only a week out to get back on schedule with her week in the office instead of seeing the other midwife.
> well it's nice that you will have the same midwife and not be playing musical physicians :haha:
> 
> The midwife had trouble finding the heartbeat at first where she usually does between the belly button and pelvis, but she found it nice and strong way down low by my pelvis. At first she was concerned the baby may have flipped head up and started looking for the heartbeat up there, but didn't seem concerned about the location when she found it so low. It probably doesn't mean anything since my midwife isn't concerned, but I'm hoping baby isn't planning on making an early appearance! Lately the front of my pelvis has been sore and achey, but maybe that's related to baby being so low in my pelvis. Has anyone else experienced this around 30 weeks?
> definitely normal for a baby to be head down. They still have some room and it is still possible baby will flip a few different directions before officially setting in. As long as the head isn't descending/engaged yet I don't see a need to worry.
> 
> My midwife also helped me to feel how the baby was positioned because I was having trouble trying to feel anything in there and was curious. She said the baby was head down and facing my back, so optimal position for labor! That means nothing right now of course, but I'm hoping baby likes that position and won't give me any trouble being positioned wrong when labor actually gets here.

All I can say is don't trust 100% just feeling with the hands. My dr did that as I neared the end and assured me Sweets was head down just by feeling.. low and behold I get to 7 centimeters when the dr checks and says "well that doesn't feel right" and sure enough an ultrasound revealed he was breech. Not saying your midwife is wrong, I just think it's truly hard to feel from the outside and personally only trust SEEING it.




lenorajoy said:


> Off and on today my uterus keeps feeling tight, like it's being stretched out. Sometimes I feel baby movement before or after, so I wonder if it's BH contractions or just the baby trying to stretch out. It could be either I suppose and there probably isn't really a way of knowing which it is without more experience. It's not crampy feeling at all, just tight, and only lasts for 5-10 seconds. My belly is squishy enough when I'm sitting that it's impossible to tell and I haven't tried to feel if my uterus is super hard when it's happened while I was standing. Just super curious as always!

It is probably just from baby trying to stretch out when there isn't a lot of extra room. but you can't rule out bh though both are perfectly normal




Angelique76 said:


> Afternoon ladies, love to see all the stories.
> 
> AugustAngel & Lenorajay - when I was pregnant with DD I landed up at Gynae three times with Braxton Hicks because I thought it was early labour LOL. My husband could never remember the name so called it "Brewers Yeast"LOL It will happen more regularly for you as you go along.
> 
> For me, this time around I am trying not to obsess too much during the TWW. What I can say is that I have developed an extreme thirst. Could be a sign, could also just be that we are in Summer in Africa.
> 
> Lovely day to all xoxo

brewers yeast :haha: now that's a new one.
Africa.. how lovely, My husband would love to visit Africa. Which part are you located if you don't mind me asking?

FX you are able to not obsess too much though we are POAS addicts here so feel free to test early. we've had tests as early as 2dpo


----------



## FLArmyWife

Our ER visit:

Sunday evening Sweets was holding on to dh when he fell and smacked the back of his head on our shoe storage bench by our front door. Monday he was fine and the knot he'd gotten the night before was fine. He was his normal happy self all day. We put him down for his early evening nap around 5. He woke up at 6 and we noticed he had very noticable swelling on the back of his head/neck/behind the ear. NOT where he had hit his head the day before. Sweets was also no longer our happy go lucky baby. He was inconsolable. We tried everything to soothe him. I facetimed with my mom and when she could clearly see the swelling over FT we decided it definitely was time to take him in.

We could tell the ER thought it was a priority as we skipped the 2 people waiting before us in the waiting room. 
Through his exam Sweets mood improved and he started to return back to our sweet baby. Eventually they told us they just wanted to monitor him for a while. After an hour of monitoring the swelling had gone down some and sweets was a 100% happy baby just dancing away on the hospital bed. The only time he was fussy is when we told him NO to crawling along the floor. We were discharged without any tests being done and told to just keep an eye on it. DH and I both were a little upset all they did was physically look at it and then send us home but since Shands hospital is one of the leading children's hospitals in the country we decided to not cry foul until foul was proven.

Yesterday the swelling was still there but not nearly as bad and Sweets was a very happy baby. As the day went on the swelling slowly subsided and by the time we put him to bed at 10 pm it was almost completely gone. He's still sleeping (hence why I'm able to catch up) so I'm not sure how it is looking this morning but I have FX that it's completely gone. 

attached are the photos I managed to get. it's hard to see the swelling in photos but it was VERY noticeable and since it showed up so suddenly we had our first new parent nervous visit to the ER. I'd hoped to get through his first year without a trip to the ER but 10 months isn't too bad. DH is surprised we hadn't been there yet. :shrug: so I guess it was a compromise between our hopes/expectations.
 



Attached Files:







15170841_10154082669917135_9190114589161584737_n.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









15239348_10154082198957135_1787217960_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









15240129_10154082198962135_494236309_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lenorajoy

Nice catchup post FLA! Sweets must have been a good sleeper to give you time for those posts! I'm so glad he's okay. It's strange how swelling sometimes appears in odd ways and places after an injury, and I can completely understand your concern seeing it! I would have done the same, especially with him being upset and not acting like himself. Glad he was cleared to go home and didn't need to go through any testing or anything! 

And I have to say with the positioning I had no idea what she was feeling. I tried to feel where she was feeling to try to get an idea of what she was talking about. I was lost! :haha: But last night I laid down on the bed and tried to see what I could feel. I felt something long and narrow, which I was guessing at the time was maybe the shoulder/arm, but I suppose could have been a knee/leg? It was horizontal across my belly around the belly button area, and I couldn't feel much of anything above or below, just to the sides. My best guess was baby was laying horizontally in my belly. It's hard to say, but it was fun trying to guess what I was feeling! In all of my feeling, I could tell I had shifted the baby and turned it somewhat to one side, which was super weird and made me laugh. Soon after all of the poking and prodding baby started moving all over the place, so it must not have liked the position I moved it to. Sorry baby! :haha: I laid down for a moment this morning just to see what I could feel again and it felt just like it did at the doctor's office, so maybe back to the same position as before. Hopefully it's a good one!

Angelique - The brewers yeast cracks me up! I'd love to see what my DH would come up with trying to remember what they're called. I hope you have some things to keep you busy during the tww! Such a long two weeks... Fx!

AFM: I can't remember if I mentioned it before, but we got some great deals over Black Friday/Cyber Monday on some of the big ticket items for baby, so we now have a bassinet, a glider to pick up after work today, and a car seat being delivered tomorrow! Yay! We also found some deals on a few of the smaller items that we'll want/need on Amazon yesterday, so we have a few more things being shipped to us this week. So much fun actually having the essentials covered!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLA- I'm glad he's ok!!!! That sounds scary!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Angelique- HAHAHAHAHaH Brewer's yeast!!!! My DH is so very clueless when it comes to lady stuff.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: Baby got some limb stuck up by my ribs and was wriggling around and it actually tickled! I'm especially ticklish, so this shouldn't surprise me, but it cracked me up to think that my baby is tickling me from inside the womb!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Fl, im glad sweets is ok!!! DD2 has Childrens like our 2nd home (literally) but DS and DD1 have hardly been there. DS only 1 time for his ear drum and DD1 for knocking her tooth out, vomiting and broken elbow/thumb. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, 

FLA - I have just turned 40. Gynae says I have to 42 to get pregnant, without worrying about issues with baby. So, I am really praying hard. 

I live in Cape Town, South Africa. One of the most beautiful places in the world :) If you ever have the opportunity, it's a definite must. 

Does anyone here track changes in their cervix? I said I wasn't going to obsess, but I just can't help myself LOL I am 3dpo and my cervix is nowhere to be found. I am taking Folic Acid, just in case. Oh boy, what a ride. The TWW may as well be 2 years, because that's how it feels. 

I hope that you all have a wonderful day. xo


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

so i really think i need to find a therapist. :cry:


----------



## Aphy

Hi Angelique! Always nice to see a fellow south african on here. Good luck with your ttc journey! I hope it is a short one!

OnErth, sorry you feeling a bit overwhelmed currently :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Angelique76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> FLA - I have just turned 40. Gynae says I have to 42 to get pregnant, without worrying about issues with baby. So, I am really praying hard.
> 
> I live in Cape Town, South Africa. One of the most beautiful places in the world :) If you ever have the opportunity, it's a definite must.
> 
> Does anyone here track changes in their cervix? I said I wasn't going to obsess, but I just can't help myself LOL I am 3dpo and my cervix is nowhere to be found. I am taking Folic Acid, just in case. Oh boy, what a ride. The TWW may as well be 2 years, because that's how it feels.
> 
> I hope that you all have a wonderful day. xo

Oh yes that is on our bucket list. 

I have no clue about the cervix but FX for you



OnErth&InHvn said:


> so i really think i need to find a therapist. :cry:

:hugs: oh hun. I'm sorry you're having a rough time. if you think you need to talk to someone I recommend seeking it. 



Aphy said:


> Hi Angelique! Always nice to see a fellow south african on here. Good luck with your ttc journey! I hope it is a short one!
> 
> OnErth, sorry you feeling a bit overwhelmed currently :hugs:

Aphy how are you feeling?



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Fl, im glad sweets is ok!!! DD2 has Childrens like our 2nd home (literally) but DS and DD1 have hardly been there. DS only 1 time for his ear drum and DD1 for knocking her tooth out, vomiting and broken elbow/thumb. :thumbup:

Thanks! I am hoping this doesn't turn into a common instance. I think having babysat a lot I'm more prone to the home care/wait it out method. DH on the other hand freaks at a stuffy nose lol



lenorajoy said:


> :rofl: Baby got some limb stuck up by my ribs and was wriggling around and it actually tickled! I'm especially ticklish, so this shouldn't surprise me, but it cracked me up to think that my baby is tickling me from inside the womb!

:haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

Angelique - Fx for you that you'll get your little sticky bean very soon! I just googled Cape Town and it looks beautiful! Add that to the list of places I'd love to visit... One day I'll actually get to cross some of those places off. As far as the cervix changes go, it's so different from one woman to the next! I never tracked mine on a daily basis simply because I couldn't be bothered. But I would periodically check around the same times during my cycle just to see what was going on. That was actually one of the indicators I was pregnant, but didn't get positives on tests until around the time AF was due, so I wasn't sure at first if it meant anything. My cervix just happened to stay low after O (normally it would move so high I can't reach it just a few days after O I think), I even made note of that at 7 dpo. By around 13/14 dpo it had moved up some, but I could still reach it. The firmness of it always seemed to vary some, so that wasn't much of an indicator for me. I'd felt before when not pregnant and it felt very soft. Granted, that same cycle it also stayed lower for longer, so who knows? Unfortunately the cervix doesn't necessarily tell you much unless you've been checking at least occasionally throughout your cycles.

Onerth - I'm sorry you feel the need to see a therapist, but if you feel you need to, don't hesitate! It can make a huge difference. :hugs:

Aphy - Hi! I hope early pregnancy has been treating you well! Have you been having any symptoms?


----------



## Aphy

Early pregnancy is no joke...have had nausea since week 5,ugh! Still 1.5 weeks til the first scan and some assurance that all is well

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aphy- I remember being 7 weeks and feeling like the sickness was never going to stop! I'm the type of person that wants instant gratification. This whole 9 month wait is excruciating! I remember anxiously awaiting my first scan. It was awful. Especially since I have m/c'd before. The first trimester had my anxiety waaaaaaaay high! I, like you, also suffer from PCOS. I felt this made it much more stressful. I'm sending good vibes your way and wishing the best for you!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh, the wait for that first scan... And then for the end of the first trimester! The second trimester is also a very long wait, but at least it's a lot easier physically. I hope the first trimester flies by for you and the sickness will let up very soon!


----------



## lenorajoy

Tums have become my best friend these last several days, and I'm finding myself needing them with increasing frequency. I think I didn't eat any Monday, but needed them again Tuesday. Yesterday I needed them 3 times throughout the day and I've needed them twice already today and just finished lunch! Today's heartburn after lunch could be pizza-related as one of my coworkers bought pizza for everyone today. But I didn't eat anything that would normally cause heartburn yesterday at all, so my guess is it's just one of those things that happens in 3rd trimester. I'm glad I bought those Tums first trimester just in case!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks August and Lenora...everyone always says that pregnancy goes by so fast...they lied!


----------



## lenorajoy

I think in hindsight it goes really quickly, but when you're just counting up by the week, it seems to take forever! Probably much in the same way that labor and delivery aren't that bad looking back. While you're going through it for hours, it probably doesn't seem not that bad at all! I've had some pretty decent cramps in previous years during AF and I can't imagine something much worse being not that bad! :haha: By this time next year when I have a baby that's older than I am pregnant it'll probably seem like pregnancy flew by!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think with #1 it does go slow because youre waiting for things to happen... #2 is quick because youre thinking " been there done that, lets get the show on the road".


----------



## Disneymom1129

August & Lenora what you guys describe definitely sounds like BH contractions. At times my tummy would get so tight it would take my breath away. When they start feeling like menstrual cramps thats when it is time to have some water and put your feet up because those can turn into the real deal. Generally BH contractions are not supposed to be painful.

Lenora sorry about the heartburn... unfortunately thats one of the many "fun" things about the third trimester! Hang in there :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- Bless your heart for being like the most patient person ever! Lol. I'm that person that is counting down every day. Again, instant gratification! I'm very impatient. When I want something, I want it NOW!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - That makes sense! Once you've been through it you know what to expect. I think part of what makes it drag is wondering what's coming next and when and how you'll know what's normal and what isn't. How are you doing today hun?

Disney - Thankfully I haven't had any crampy pains, other than occasionally when I've been on my feet too much I have this spot on my belly a few inches above my belly button that feels like it has a knot in it and gets really sore. When I feel that I try to take it easy and get my feet up. I'll be careful to do the same if I start to feel crampy. Thanks for the input!

August - :rofl: You crack me up! BTW I "experimented" last night with DH (you know, for science!) and definitely had some tightening afterward, but no crampy feeling or pain of any sort. At least you were lying down afterward and taking it easy. If at any point the cramping keeps up afterward do what Disney said and get some water. We don't want you starting anything too early! Hopefully BD will come in handy for you in several weeks when you're wanting to get things moving on the contraction front. ;)

I hope all of our other ladies are doing well and enjoying life! Anybody have any big weekend plans?

My mom will be in town tonight, so we're having dinner with her. My house is a mess, but I'm excited to have her over anyway! I did some damage control last night and this morning getting rid of some boxes and getting the dishes done and tidied up a bit, but there's just so much stuff in the way currently. Between tonight and tomorrow (no plans, yay!) I'm hoping we can get a lot of things done and reclaim our house.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Hehehehe! All for the sake of science!!!

I'm almost ready for my two hour blood draw. Only one left after that!!!!! That glucose stuff makes me feel sick to my stomach with one heck of a headache. This place is too busy for me to be getting any of my work done. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh man, I bet you can't wait for that to be over! Do they do multiple blood draws on this test?? For some reason I was thinking you'd just have to wait three hours and have one blood draw. I'd die if I had to have multiple blood draws in a day! They always have trouble finding my veins and they'd never get all of the draws they need! Plus I'd have needle marks all over myself with not much to show for it. That's not uncommon sadly...


----------



## lenorajoy

Ugh! Just call me butterfingers ladies!

Does unbelievable clumsiness just come with 3rd timester, too?! I swear, I have dropped more things in the past few weeks than the past few years! At least that's what it feels like. I have a tendency to bump into things with my belly, but at least that's expected since I'm not used to its size, but I didn't realize I would be spatially unaware and incapable of grasping things properly as well! It's like I'm 13 all over again.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> Oh man, I bet you can't wait for that to be over! Do they do multiple blood draws on this test?? For some reason I was thinking you'd just have to wait three hours and have one blood draw. I'd die if I had to have multiple blood draws in a day! They always have trouble finding my veins and they'd never get all of the draws they need! Plus I'd have needle marks all over myself with not much to show for it. That's not uncommon sadly...

They take your blood four times. I'm so glad it is over. Terrible headache and tired as heck.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yuck! I bet you are. I hope that headache goes away soon. Mine was no joke and lasted the rest of the evening, but I didn't take it until the afternoon.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im ok. We visited another Synagogue and picked which one(s) we will go to. We couldnt settle for one, so we went with 2, which are VERY different from each other BUT the one will let the girls go to Hebrew School and the other just feels like youre going to grandmas house- all warm and fuzzy. 

I hate having to explain over and over we arent Jewish, we are exploring DHs Jewish roots and we dont know what this journey will look like. Maybe conversion, maybe not. I dont want to commit to anything until we have learned and grown. ( one Synagogue wouldnt even let us in the door unless we agreed to convert- no thanks!). Some people seem to think unless we convert, we will carry around Jesus and never be a "true Jew".. I have respect, im not going there preaching to them. Im also not going to commit to deny something i have been with for 31yrs overnight. I cant just turn off Jesus like a light switch.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- That is interesting to explore other religions. That is really sick that the one wouldn't let you in without converting. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! We got out first accumulating snowfall. We got about 5 inches. But today it will be almost 40 so it will all probably melt. :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I agree, that's silly that they don't let you in unless you convert... This isn't something that anyone should enter into lightly. It's very personal and should be thought through carefully. I hope you're able to find the answers you're looking for and the right place to practice whatever you choose.

August - I have to admit I'm jealous of your snow! I seem to be the only person in Ohio that loves snow... But I'm from northern Michigan, so there's that. We're supposed to get some amount of snow here on Thursday and I think over the weekend, so I'm looking forward to that!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

I did a bit too much on my feet Friday, Saturday, and yesterday morning, so after church yesterday morning and our music team Christmas party afterward we relaxed the rest of the evening. I so wanted to get more things done since I didn't get to do any of the things I wanted to get done this weekend, but I'm so glad we relaxed. My body needed it, especially with how busy this week is going to be.


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies,

How is everyone today?


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm great Angelique! How are you?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Just peachy! I passed my 3 hour glucose test! No GD for me!!!!!!


----------



## Aphy

Well done August,so glad for you!

Got such a terrible migraine currently so not doing so great today...nausea and pain is overwhelming

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Aphy- I hope you feel better! Get lots of rest!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

YAY AUGUST!! I'm glad you don't have to go through anymore testing or anything. 

Aphy - I hope you feel better! Migraines are so awful... :hugs: Take care of you and that little bean!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Glad to hear you don't have GD August! Been trying to check in, but so crazy working as much as I can, DD1 turned 7 a week ago now we're just prepping for Christmas. 

Hope all the ladies are doing well!


----------



## Angelique76

Also good, thank you :) 

Got some signs going, not getting too excited. Had a little bit of pain on the left side last night and today I am burpy and feeling a bit "off". But could just be PMS, so scared to even think that it may have just worked this month. Come on Sunday... 

I hope that you all have a wonderful day. xo


----------



## lenorajoy

Is Sunday when you'll test Angelique? Fx those are good signs! :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

fx angelique

hope all our mamas growing beans feel great today.

:dust: galore to about ladies still trying to catch that eggy


----------



## Angelique76

lenorajoy said:


> Is Sunday when you'll test Angelique? Fx those are good signs! :dust:

Yes, Sunday is the day. 13DPO then, I am tempted to sneak one in tomorrow morning... 10DPO, but you know how that goes... could be setting myself up for a downer.


----------



## lenorajoy

Even though we love seeing tests on here, I won't encourage you to test early if it'll be tough if it isn't positive. I know how hard that can be. Keeping fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Angelique76

lenorajoy said:


> Even though we love seeing tests on here, I won't encourage you to test early if it'll be tough if it isn't positive. I know how hard that can be. Keeping fingers and toes crossed!

Thank you :) I did a cheapy test at 3pm... yes I know... lol... slight pink line, ever so slight. Drove myself insane and took a clear blue digital an hour later... not pregnant. Oh goodness, another month going by where I will be spending a fortune on tests. 

So happy that we can all share here, because anywhere else people would think we're mad. :) 

Hugs xox


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope that slight line turns darker in a few days!! Hopefully we have another bfp in the works!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:flower::flower:

CD19 here. Nothing exciting. DH has his wisdom tooth out today so no BD here for a few days. Weve had an off cycle in that department, only 2x in 19d. :shrug:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Angelique76 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Even though we love seeing tests on here, I won't encourage you to test early if it'll be tough if it isn't positive. I know how hard that can be. Keeping fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> Yes we surely are addicts and will take test porn at any point lol
> 
> btw I LOVE your new bump pic avatar!
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I did a cheapy test at 3pm... yes I know... lol... slight pink line, ever so slight. Drove myself insane and took a clear blue digital an hour later... not pregnant. Oh goodness, another month going by where I will be spending a fortune on tests.
> 
> So happy that we can all share here, because anywhere else people would think we're mad. :)
> 
> Hugs xoxClick to expand...

FX that line darkens! Remember the digi's aren't usually as sensitive as the other tests so you may not have had enough HCG yet for the digi to pick up on



OnErth&InHvn said:


> :flower::flower:
> 
> CD19 here. Nothing exciting. DH has his wisdom tooth out today so no BD here for a few days. Weve had an off cycle in that department, only 2x in 19d. :shrug:

:hugs: I'm sorry. I hope your DH has a quick recovery and maybe just maybe you'll get a winter surprise


August- hope you're hanging in there mama.

Can't believe how far y'all are getting along. 

Onerth and Angelique, you'll be joining that club soon! 

:dust:


----------



## Angelique76

FLArmyWife said:


> Angelique76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Even though we love seeing tests on here, I won't encourage you to test early if it'll be tough if it isn't positive. I know how hard that can be. Keeping fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> Yes we surely are addicts and will take test porn at any point lol
> 
> btw I LOVE your new bump pic avatar!
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I did a cheapy test at 3pm... yes I know... lol... slight pink line, ever so slight. Drove myself insane and took a clear blue digital an hour later... not pregnant. Oh goodness, another month going by where I will be spending a fortune on tests.
> 
> So happy that we can all share here, because anywhere else people would think we're mad. :)
> 
> Hugs xoxClick to expand...
> 
> FX that line darkens! Remember the digi's aren't usually as sensitive as the other tests so you may not have had enough HCG yet for the digi to pick up on
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> :flower::flower:
> 
> CD19 here. Nothing exciting. DH has his wisdom tooth out today so no BD here for a few days. Weve had an off cycle in that department, only 2x in 19d. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope your DH has a quick recovery and maybe just maybe you'll get a winter surprise
> 
> 
> August- hope you're hanging in there mama.
> 
> Can't believe how far y'all are getting along.
> 
> Onerth and Angelique, you'll be joining that club soon!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you. I am beginning to think I am nuts. LOL. I want this so badly, like all of us here. Checked the line later and it was like a pencil line, so now I am doubtful. Maybe it was too early. Another test this morning only made the edges of the test line pink, so I am thinking it is an evap. I would like to say I will stick to 11th to test, but I think I have passed the point of no return :wacko:

I hope that you are all well today and fx to all. Let those BFP's rain down on us all! xo


----------



## Angelique76

Just toOK an early detection test. It's late afternoon. Definite pale blue line. Doesn't show on photo. Have another one for the morning. I am praying so hard right now. xoxo


----------



## lenorajoy

:dust::dust::dust:
Lots and lots of baby dust for you Angelique!!

Onerth - Sorry DH isn't feeling well due to having the wisdom tooth taken out. Tooth pain is the worst! Hopefully you've gotten lucky with timing of those 2 bd sessions. I could guarantee you've told us before, but around which cd do you usually ovulate? I can't for the life of me remember if you typically have longer cycles or closer to the typical 28-day cycle. Hoping you have your little miracle very soon!

FLA - Thanks! It's my favorite of all of the bump pics I've taken! I just realized I happen to be wearing that same outfit today. :haha: I've always loved that shirt and I'm excited that it still fits me despite not being maternity! One of the very few (there may be only 2 and the other is a super comfy Doctor Who shirt:thumbup:) non-maternity shirts I own that still fit. And it's stretchy enough I may just be able to wear it all the way through pregnancy, depending on how much my belly continues to grow.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CD16-21 for O.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> FLA - Thanks! It's my favorite of all of the bump pics I've taken! I just realized I happen to be wearing that same outfit today. :haha: I've always loved that shirt and I'm excited that it still fits me despite not being maternity! One of the very few (there may be only 2 and the other is a super comfy Doctor Who shirt:thumbup:) non-maternity shirts I own that still fit. And it's stretchy enough I may just be able to wear it all the way through pregnancy, depending on how much my belly continues to grow.

ANY Dr Who shirt gets a big ol' :thumbup: from me lol.

I fit in most my shirts the entire time but I was never into super tight shirts to begin with, just a lot of graphic T's. I ended up buying maternity tank tops though because it was in the 80s pretty much up until the week he was born.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> CD16-21 for O.

Ah, so you're only a couple of days from the end of that timeframe. Has this been a more normal cycle so far? I know the last one was short due to being unmedicated.


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmyWife said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> FLA - Thanks! It's my favorite of all of the bump pics I've taken! I just realized I happen to be wearing that same outfit today. :haha: I've always loved that shirt and I'm excited that it still fits me despite not being maternity! One of the very few (there may be only 2 and the other is a super comfy Doctor Who shirt:thumbup:) non-maternity shirts I own that still fit. And it's stretchy enough I may just be able to wear it all the way through pregnancy, depending on how much my belly continues to grow.
> 
> ANY Dr Who shirt gets a big ol' :thumbup: from me lol.
> 
> I fit in most my shirts the entire time but I was never into super tight shirts to begin with, just a lot of graphic T's. I ended up buying maternity tank tops though because it was in the 80s pretty much up until the week he was born.Click to expand...

This particular shirt is the "super soft" variety, and it's also super stretchy and very long. It was actually too big on me to begin with, so it fits really well now and I'm going to guess it'll be a favorite postpartum, too. I have to say, I'd love for all of my t shirts to be like this one.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> FLArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> FLA - Thanks! It's my favorite of all of the bump pics I've taken! I just realized I happen to be wearing that same outfit today. :haha: I've always loved that shirt and I'm excited that it still fits me despite not being maternity! One of the very few (there may be only 2 and the other is a super comfy Doctor Who shirt:thumbup:) non-maternity shirts I own that still fit. And it's stretchy enough I may just be able to wear it all the way through pregnancy, depending on how much my belly continues to grow.
> 
> ANY Dr Who shirt gets a big ol' :thumbup: from me lol.
> 
> I fit in most my shirts the entire time but I was never into super tight shirts to begin with, just a lot of graphic T's. I ended up buying maternity tank tops though because it was in the 80s pretty much up until the week he was born.Click to expand...
> 
> This particular shirt is the "super soft" variety, and it's also super stretchy and very long. It was actually too big on me to begin with, so it fits really well now and I'm going to guess it'll be a favorite postpartum, too. I have to say, I'd love for all of my t shirts to be like this one.Click to expand...

<3 <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No BFP...AF came after 19d 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I HATE being unmedicated!!! Im either _REALLY_ long or _REALLY_ short. 

BUT this is technically NTNP cycle 3/3 so technically i _could_ medicate next cycle. :wacko::blush:


----------



## Angelique76

OnErth&InHvn said:


> No BFP...AF came after 19d
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I HATE being unmedicated!!! Im either _REALLY_ long or _REALLY_ short.
> 
> BUT this is technically NTNP cycle 3/3 so technically i _could_ medicate next cycle. :wacko::blush:

Sorry to hear the :witch: has arrived. I wish you the very best for the next cycle, and a sticky bean for you soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

boo about the :witch:


----------



## lenorajoy

So sorry about AF! She needs to stay away! :trouble:


----------



## cnsweeney

Hey ladies ! Anyone with December bfps please come join us in the August babies thread ! :) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2420407-august-babies-2017-a.html#post37979965

& :dust: to everyone !!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

have a fab weekend ladies


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The girls start Hebrew school today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im excited and nervous.


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- i llove that y'all are exploring different religions/cultures. Hope the kids love it


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> onerth- i llove that y'all are exploring different religions/cultures. Hope the kids love it

Our 10yr old LOVED IT! She loved it so much she was asking for a Hebrew name. One step at a time my dear! 
Our 8yr old was indifferent. Im so mixed on her. Shes special needs and clearly didnt do well but they had a lot of kids and it was 4hrs...she was all over the place ( mentally and physically). They offered to get her a helper but i feel bad they are going out of their way and debate if we should wait until next year ( shed be almost 10 and it only goes until 11). OR I could try getting her a weighted vest, breaks, etc but then id have to hope someone helps her. :( 

Its $245 PER child so its not a choice to be made lightly. :shrug:

Have them get her a helper?
Get her tools to help herself?
Have her wait until next year?


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I'm glad one daughter loved Hebrew school! I wish I could offer some advice on your younger daughter, but I can't say I have any experience that could really allow me to give advice on this. It's a good amount of money to invest, so I can understand your uncertainty in keeping the younger daughter in the school considering her struggles. I hope you come to the best decision for you and your daughter.

Angelique - Sooooo have you tested??? I'm dying to know the outcome and I hope you've gotten some nice lines!


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- that is such a tough spot. I hope you and your dh are able to come to a decision that you know in your heart is right for y'all and in the best interest of your youngest. So glad your older daughter loved it.


----------



## Angelique76

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - I'm glad one daughter loved Hebrew school! I wish I could offer some advice on your younger daughter, but I can't say I have any experience that could really allow me to give advice on this. It's a good amount of money to invest, so I can understand your uncertainty in keeping the younger daughter in the school considering her struggles. I hope you come to the best decision for you and your daughter.
> 
> Angelique - Sooooo have you tested??? I'm dying to know the outcome and I hope you've gotten some nice lines!

Hello lenorajay and ladies. I did test and am over the moon! Have a look :)
 



Attached Files:







2016-12-11 13.56.42.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5









2016-12-11 13.49.54.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5









2016-12-12 18.47.09.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FLArmyWife

Congrats!


----------



## lenorajoy

:yipee: Congrats Angelique!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Take care of yourself and that little miracle growing in there.


----------



## Angelique76

lenorajoy said:


> :yipee: Congrats Angelique!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Take care of yourself and that little miracle growing in there.

Thank you ladies. It still feels surreal. Dd will turn 9 when bub is due :) haven't told her yet. Want to do blood test and have to make sure she keeps the secret until Christmas Eve. :)


----------



## Aphy

Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FL/Len: We decided to try some OT stuff ( weighted vest, breaks, possible younger class), go one more time and then if she is still having trouble wait.


----------



## FLArmyWife

sounds like a great plan onerth


----------



## lenorajoy

Angelique - It felt surreal for me for a long time. After talking about being pregnant long enough it eventually started to feel real. I mostly just felt very tired and bloated for quite a while. I hope first trimester is kind to you!

Aphy - How are you and the peanut M&M doing? :haha: I'm currently having a SERIOUS craving for chocolate and now I really want some peanut M&Ms!

Onerth - I hope she does better the second time around and really enjoys it as much as her older sister seems to!


----------



## Aphy

:haha: sorry for triggering a craving Lenora! Morning sickness has not been treating me well recently so I have mostly just been silently stalking the threads cause I feel too terrible to really contribute mush. Not to the point of actually being sick but constantly nauseas. No food aversions or cravings though so that helps a bit. How are you doing?

Angelique,it doesnt feel real for me yet either! I'm hoping my scan tomorrow helps with that.

I hope everyone is doing well all around? Any updates from anyone?


----------



## FLArmyWife

aphy- i had that lingering just nasty upset stomach feeling my first tri. I found super cold ice water helped and preggy pop drops. 

https://www.amazon.com/Three-Lollie...=1481569256&sr=8-1&keywords=preggie+pop+drops

The preggy pop drops helped so much I could take just 1 a day and feel 100% better


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm doing great, apart from the cravings! I really need to remember to bring some dark chocolate to work with me! I've been trying to remember for more than a week now since I seem to always have a pretty intense craving for some chocolate after lunch, but I never remember when I'm at home.

I also had a bit of pelvic girdle pain this morning like I had first trimester through mid-second, but it seems to have gone away now. I'm hoping it'll stay away.


----------



## Disneymom1129

CONGRATS Angelique! :happydance:

Aphy sorry you've got the ms going on. I had the it real bad from 6-10 weeks. Luckily never threw up but was sooooo nauseous. I hope it is short lived.

Getting excited for our new babies... :D


----------



## AugustAngel15

Congrats Angelique!

Aphy- I hope you feel better.

Onearth- It is awesome that you are giving your girls that experience. 

AFM- Ugh. Lol. Went to my OB today because I'm having UTI symptoms again. Waiting on the labs to find out what is going on. But, we did discover I'm slowly leaking amniotic fluid. As of right know, it is slow enough that we shouldn't have to worry. I will be getting seen weekly. If it gets worse, then I look at bedrest and possibly a hospital stay until she comes. She is doing wonderful though. Lol. I'm just a hot mess.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> aphy- i had that lingering just nasty upset stomach feeling my first tri. I found super cold ice water helped and preggy pop drops.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Three-Lollie...=1481569256&sr=8-1&keywords=preggie+pop+drops
> 
> The preggy pop drops helped so much I could take just 1 a day and feel 100% better

They gave me some samples with my cancer pack and i wasnt impressed. Maybe i got a nasty batch though? 



AugustAngel15 said:


> AFM- Ugh. Lol. Went to my OB today because I'm having UTI symptoms again. Waiting on the labs to find out what is going on. But, we did discover I'm slowly leaking amniotic fluid. As of right know, it is slow enough that we shouldn't have to worry. I will be getting seen weekly. If it gets worse, then I look at bedrest and possibly a hospital stay until she comes. She is doing wonderful though. Lol. I'm just a hot mess.

Youre almost 31wks, so really if they can hold off until 36wks, youd be ok after. Not ideal, but youd be ok.


----------



## AugustAngel15

My plug is still in tact and cervix is closed and stiff. I did lose some mucus plug over yesterday and today but dr says everything looks good. She is guessing I have a small leak at the top. It pools all night and then when I get up and start moving, it starts leaking out. Felt like I peed my pants this morning.


----------



## Aphy

August,that sounds uncomfortable but I am glad doctors don't seem to think it's any cause for concern as yet. Hope it resolves itself!

FLArmy,I have never heard of the drops,will see if they are available in South Africa since if I order via Amazon,it will cost me an arm and a leg and probably only get delivered once nausea is hopefully passed

Lenora,set an alarm on your phone as reminder to pack the chocolate. Can't be having a heavily pregnant lady without her chocolate :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

aphy- I liked the flavors of the drops and HATED the lollipop versions lol


August- I read your post and actually had to make myself wait to reply. I truly hope you take it easy if you are truly leaking. A dear friend of mine lost her baby at 20 weeks last year because she'd been leaking since about 14 weeks. The good news is that if for some reason it completely broke you're far enough along that survival is at such a high rate. I don't mean to scare you, it just took me aback. I know there are probably countless stories out there of ladies who leaked a little and things were fine. FX it gets better, can't imagine the uncomfortable feeling of peeing yourself all day


----------



## lenorajoy

Aphy said:


> August,that sounds uncomfortable but I am glad doctors don't seem to think it's any cause for concern as yet. Hope it resolves itself!
> 
> FLArmy,I have never heard of the drops,will see if they are available in South Africa since if I order via Amazon,it will cost me an arm and a leg and probably only get delivered once nausea is hopefully passed
> 
> Lenora,set an alarm on your phone as reminder to pack the chocolate. Can't be having a heavily pregnant lady without her chocolate :haha:

:haha: I accidentally opened the drawer with the chocolate while unloading the dishwasher this morning and stuck some chocolate in my purse so I couldn't forget it! I actually set a reminder on my phone to get out the cream cheese this morning for a dessert I'm making when I get home from work so it'll be soft, and for some reason that never went off! Thankfully I put the cream cheese in front of the milk last night, so I saw it when I had breakfast this morning and remembered to get it out. Two things remembered today, I'll call that a win! :haha:



AugustAngel15 said:


> Congrats Angelique!
> 
> Aphy- I hope you feel better.
> 
> Onearth- It is awesome that you are giving your girls that experience.
> 
> AFM- Ugh. Lol. Went to my OB today because I'm having UTI symptoms again. Waiting on the labs to find out what is going on. But, we did discover I'm slowly leaking amniotic fluid. As of right know, it is slow enough that we shouldn't have to worry. I will be getting seen weekly. If it gets worse, then I look at bedrest and possibly a hospital stay until she comes. She is doing wonderful though. Lol. I'm just a hot mess.

Take care of yourself and that tiny baby, August! I'm glad they aren't too concerned at this point, but I hope you don't have to be put on bed rest or stay in the hospital!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aphy - I've seen those preggie pops for sale in baby clothing/maternity clothing stores before at the checkout, so if you've got one of those stores nearby you may be able to find some there. I hope you get some relief from the nausea!

AFM - I forgot to post yesterday that we did our hospital tour Saturday! The hospital is very nice. It's a little bit of a drive from our house, but worthwhile from what I've heard about the maternity care in the other hospitals near us. Many of the things I've wanted during labor and delivery and postpartum for both myself and baby are the standard there, so that was nice to hear!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Lenora,will check it out. Today the nausea has been very mild for a change so it's been a relief

So glad you are happy with hospital choice!


----------



## AugustAngel15

My initial urine test came back clean. They are still going to cultrue it. This is very confusing because my UTI symptoms are getting worse, back pain, trouble urinating, pain in my hoo haa. Dr made me come home from work today to "monitor my leakage". This morning I had a gush of fluid, enough to soak my panties, when I got out of bed. So she wants me to lay on my back for 3 hours and see how much that soaks a pad when I get up. We will see.


----------



## Angelique76

AugustAngel15 said:


> My initial urine test came back clean. They are still going to cultrue it. This is very confusing because my UTI symptoms are getting worse, back pain, trouble urinating, pain in my hoo haa. Dr made me come home from work today to "monitor my leakage". This morning I had a gush of fluid, enough to soak my panties, when I got out of bed. So she wants me to lay on my back for 3 hours and see how much that soaks a pad when I get up. We will see.

Good luck August. It's always goodto get some rest. Please keep us updated.


----------



## FLArmyWife

fx august

lenora- I so get it. my hospital of choice was in my home town.. 90 miles from where I was living at the time. I would drive 1 1/2hrs one way for each of my appointments. We were thankful my water broke at 2:30 am because it meant no one on the road so dh was able to speed to the hospital. i think we made it in like 1hr and 10 minutes lol but I also toured our local one should an emergency arise and I needed to go there instead. I was not disappointed though with my choice of my hospital back home. 
So glad you like your choice and they are on board with all your wants


----------



## Disneymom1129

August please keep us updated on little Ellie. Hope she can stay in there until term!

Lenora glad the hospital tour went well. It makes it feel that much more real huh? My hospital was a little drive as well (30 minutes, 40 with traffic) the only thing I can say is that the drive sucks when you're having bad contractions . My SO made it there in 20! :laugh2:


----------



## lenorajoy

:haha: Disney and FLA - I'm glad I'm not alone! I read birth stories of ladies who live a block away from their hospital and I'm thinking... mine is about a 35 minute drive on a good day, so that's going to be fun while having contractions! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for going to the hospital sometime not during rush hour, preferably in the middle of the night! Also hoping for good road conditions considering it'll be early February. January and early February are our snowiest/iciest times of the year, and this winter is supposed to be especially bad. Granted, it's not likely to be Michigan-level snow, but more than they're used to handling around here!

August - Keep us updated!! I hope that little girl can stay put for several more weeks to get bigger and stronger. Praying for you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My hospital was about 20-45minutes mattering on traffic. I didnt have issues getting there in crazy Ohio weather in February, May or December. Went in at 5am, 7am and 7am. 

I wasnt having hard contractions on the way though and i dont recommend waiting until you are having them to go in.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for the input Onerth! A lot of people say to wait as long as possible before going to the hospital because it's more comfortable to labor at home, but since making the drive to the hospital I've been thinking I should head that way a bit sooner rather than later, partially because that drive would just be awful later in labor! I know how Cincinnati area roads (especially freeways!) can be on a good day, so I'm glad to hear you didn't have too much trouble, even in December and February. I guess if we're getting close to a rush hour time when I'm in labor we could always plan to head out a little earlier if necessary to avoid the traffic.


----------



## Disneymom1129

With your first baby, sure, labor at home. Not so true with subsequent labors lol. It's a good thing I didn't labor at home too much longer with Ellie or else she might've been born there or in the car :laugh2:. Excited for you!


----------



## lenorajoy

I would NOT want to have to do cleanup in my own home after a birth! I hear it can be a bit messy. :haha: Granted, I will have just done the birthing, so I probably wouldn't be on cleanup duty anyway, but I wouldn't want the mess in my house. On the road sounds equally unpleasant!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lol lenora if it is in the car you just drop the car off at a detailing place and ask them to do it :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmyWife said:


> lol lenora if it is in the car you just drop the car off at a detailing place and ask them to do it :haha:

:rofl: I bet there's at least one car detailing place that's seen that before! I wouldn't want to be the guy that has to detail that car!


----------



## annie00

Hi I was wondering if u ladies can help me I have a weird dot that showed up on my wondfo test as soon as my urine passed over it ?


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/9545F055-E9B3-42D0-8AD6-B7E2A01223A2_zpssupkch6g.jpg


----------



## FLArmyWife

Annie- I'm not sure where you are seeing a strange dot


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I would NOT want to have to do cleanup in my own home after a birth! I hear it can be a bit messy. :haha: Granted, I will have just done the birthing, so I probably wouldn't be on cleanup duty anyway, but I wouldn't want the mess in my house. On the road sounds equally unpleasant!

its no more messy than at the hospital. ;)


----------



## AugustAngel15

Annie- I see the dot but I have no idea what it is. Maybe just a faulty test?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Update- Since having to wear a pad, my irritation has gotten much better. She feel the irritation is due to being so moist down there. We monitored the leakage with a pad. It is slow enough that at this point, no hospital for me. She did say that there is a chance it can heal itself but there is also a chance it can get worse. Hoping that it gets better or stays the same. I still have the dull achey pain in my back and a good deal of pain in the vaginal area but like inside. She said it is probably because Ellie is so low in there and putting a lot of pressure on my business. Hopefully this all gets better. I do not want to be put on bedrest or be in the hospital. And more than anything, I want a healthy little baby girl with no complications.


----------



## FLArmyWife

August- glad wearing a pad is helping. I think anyone would be irritated if constantly wet 
FX it heals itself


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> I would NOT want to have to do cleanup in my own home after a birth! I hear it can be a bit messy. :haha: Granted, I will have just done the birthing, so I probably wouldn't be on cleanup duty anyway, but I wouldn't want the mess in my house. On the road sounds equally unpleasant!
> 
> its no more messy than at the hospital. ;)Click to expand...

Yes, but thankfully I don't own the hospital room! There aren't any carpets or hardwood floors or furniture to ruin because they're designed for it. :) I'd much rather dirty their stuff. :haha:

Don't get me wrong, I'm totally for home births for sure! Who knows? I might even consider doing it myself for future births, but since I've never gone through birth before, I'm not sure exactly what to expect. This time around, though, I want to opt for dirtying someone else's stuff, plus the idea of being right there at the hospital should something not go according to plan and intervention is needed is comforting.


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry Annie, I'm not able to see the picture. It looks like the link is broken? For some reason this seems to happen to me while others can see the pictures, so I'm not sure why I can't.

August - I'm glad that things are better now with wearing a pad, and I truly hope for your sake and baby girl's sake that things get better from here and you're able to have a healthy, normal pregnancy and birth. Take it easy when you can! :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

yeah I have no idea what kind of mess a normal delivery results in since I only made it to 7cm before realizing he was breech and doing a c-section


----------



## lenorajoy

Considering the usual fluids and blood and placenta and all that, then add in the potential for poo during delivery and any other things that can happen... messy!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Hahahaha Lenora! I feel the same way! If I ever were to do a home birth, it would be in a pool outside. Lol. And I would NOT be the one emptying the pool!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

OOH I want cheesecake!!

I wonder if I would even care if I'm sitting in a pool filled with all of that stuff in the moment. The draw of sitting in warm water for pain relief is attractive enough I still haven't ruled it out for future births, but I've decided against it for this one.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Well thanks for ruining that. I didn't even think about sitting in it! EEEEEEW! Not for me!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- 53 days!!!!!!! It's sooooooo close but sooooooo far away!


----------



## FLArmyWife

You both are so close!


----------



## AugustAngel15

How is everything going for you FLA?


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's going. I will have to type up a little bit of an update but it's just been a little hectic. Last friday my dh graduated with his AA and tomorrow my sister graduates with her bachelor's so it's just been nuts


----------



## lenorajoy

When I think about how many days we started out with, 53 days sounds so short!! I'm finding it hard to believe how soon I'll be bringing a baby home from the hospital with me! Things are going to be so different, but I'm so looking forward to it!

And you're not far behind with 64 days to go August!! How are things going with preparations for baby?

FLA - I saw that on your blog! Congrats to you and your hubby on graduation! It sounds like he has a bit more to go before he's done with school, but it'll be so worth it and a huge relief I'm sure when it's over.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Home Birth:

You would order a kit ( or put one together) that includes towel, pads, etc for the mess. You dont just pop out a baby and theres blood and stuff. :blush: The midwife helps with that part. Youre also not really moving around much.. As for the pool/tub. You use a hose hooked up to your faucet and a liner, much like a normal pool. The water is then drained through the hose and all the gunk stuff left behind is then thrown away with the liner. :thumbup:


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Home Birth:
> 
> You would order a kit ( or put one together) that includes towel, pads, etc for the mess. You dont just pop out a baby and theres blood and stuff. :blush: The midwife helps with that part. Youre also not really moving around much.. As for the pool/tub. You use a hose hooked up to your faucet and a liner, much like a normal pool. The water is then drained through the hose and all the gunk stuff left behind is then thrown away with the liner. :thumbup:

This is what I love about our group! We're all so different and we all have so much to contribute. <3

Have you had a home birth (or more than one) Onerth?


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya ladies. Sorry I have been so absent. I have been pretty sick the last 2 weeks. I just started antibiotics last night. On top of being sick, it is one thing after another. And I think I have spent more time out and about than I have spent at home. 
My husbands birthday was 3 days ago, and I spent the entire day in the kitchen making sure he had a yummy birthday. 
Moira, my youngest has been clingy all she wants to do is nurse and sleep. She has not been eating well at all.
And now my eldest, Athiliya is so very sick. It suddenly hit her during dinner last night. Fever, coughing, sneezing, high fever, vomiting, the whole 9 yards. My poor baby :( 
I am probably not going to be around much through out the rest of this year.. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lenorajoy

Nice to hear from you Beth! It sound like you've been really busy. We look forward to hearing from you whenever you have the chance to pop in! I hope your little ones feel better soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Beth- hope you are all able to feel better and finish out the year happily


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our US ladies are staying warm as it appears 47 of the 48 continental states is freezing


----------



## lenorajoy

Is yours still the only one not participating in winter? :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

yesterday Ohio forgot it was winter and it 60o! Today it remembered and its back to freezing. :(


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yeah we're at -6 with a windchill of -20. Not to mention the 14 inches of snow that got dumped on us Friday into Saturday. I'm sooooo over winter!!!!!!!!!!! We're expecting a heat wave tomorrow. It will be a high of 28. WOW!!!!! And another 4-8 inches of snow on Wednesday!!! Anyone want to take me in until like June? Lol!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Man, I may be the only one, but I'll trade you any day, August! I love snow and cold weather. Especially in December and Ohio seems insistent on a green Christmas every year. :cry: We get snow before Christmas, but you can almost guarantee it'll be gone by Christmas every year and won't return until sometime in January. :trouble:

I'm just about the only person that seems unhappy about this.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> Is yours still the only one not participating in winter? :haha:

lol yep! we hit a record high of 86 in my town and it was 88 where my family/in-laws live yesterday!



OnErth&InHvn said:


> yesterday Ohio forgot it was winter and it 60o! Today it remembered and its back to freezing. :(

oh man 60s must have been lovely



AugustAngel15 said:


> Yeah we're at -6 with a windchill of -20. Not to mention the 14 inches of snow that got dumped on us Friday into Saturday. I'm sooooo over winter!!!!!!!!!!! We're expecting a heat wave tomorrow. It will be a high of 28. WOW!!!!! And another 4-8 inches of snow on Wednesday!!! Anyone want to take me in until like June? Lol!!!

Ick! Come stay here girl!



lenorajoy said:


> Man, I may be the only one, but I'll trade you any day, August! I love snow and cold weather. Especially in December and Ohio seems insistent on a green Christmas every year. :cry: We get snow before Christmas, but you can almost guarantee it'll be gone by Christmas every year and won't return until sometime in January. :trouble:
> 
> I'm just about the only person that seems unhappy about this.

My dh loves the cold and snow and all that. We are expecting it to be 80 Christmas day. DH pouted yesterday and said "Why is it the only white Christmas I have had was the one in Afghanistan?!"
I pointed out we could have had 2 white Christmases the years we were stationed in KY but we opted to go home to Fl for Christmas.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- I do not mind the 30 degrees and some snow. But being from Michigan, you know how sloppy the roads get from the heavy wet snow and then below freezing temps. 

Fla- Were you guys at Fort Knox or Fort Campbell? I have tons of family near Fort Knox. That is where my parents met. Then my dad brought my mom to the frozen tundra. Although, 3 years ago, KY got 3 times as much snow as we did.


----------



## FLArmyWife

August- We were at both.

Jan 2012-May 2013 at Knox
July 2014-July 2015 at Campbell


----------



## AugustAngel15

That is awesome. My mammaw and pappaw's back yard connects to the Fort Knox Forest. They live right in Radcliff. The good part of Radcliff lol. Was the peddler's mall still there when you were there? I don't really remember when they closed it. It is a Bingo hall now. Down by the McDonald's on Lincoln Trail. I was just there in September. Radcliff has grown so much! And now that they are a wet county, liquor stores everywhere you look!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hi Ladies! Can I join the group? I am currently in the TTW for baby #2! It took us three years to conceive our first baby. This is our first cycle for #2. Hoping things happen a little quicker this time around.

I believe I ovulated sometime between Dec. 1-10th - I didn't chart or take any ovulation test this cycle. If we don't get a BFP this cycle - I'm going full on next cycle. lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

AugustAngel15 said:


> That is awesome. My mammaw and pappaw's back yard connects to the Fort Knox Forest. They live right in Radcliff. The good part of Radcliff lol. Was the peddler's mall still there when you were there? I don't really remember when they closed it. It is a Bingo hall now. Down by the McDonald's on Lincoln Trail. I was just there in September. Radcliff has grown so much! And now that they are a wet county, liquor stores everywhere you look!

yep we shopped the peddler's mall often just as something to kill time in the small town. I couldn't stand how little there was to do! lol having to drive an hour to Louisville for a decent movie theater! We lived in E-town across from the hospital. Our apartment complex had a trail that led to the big lake.
Can't believe peddler's mall is now a bingo hall!! and Yea it was a wet county right after we moved so I am sure they're living that up lol

dh was deployed after we lived at Knox and then they shut down his brigade which is why we were transferred from knox to campbell


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join the group? I am currently in the TTW for baby #2! It took us three years to conceive our first baby. This is our first cycle for #2. Hoping things happen a little quicker this time around.
> 
> I believe I ovulated sometime between Dec. 1-10th - I didn't chart or take any ovulation test this cycle. If we don't get a BFP this cycle - I'm going full on next cycle. lol

welcome


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

A girl i know just had her baby Saturday..and his name is Wilder. 9lbs! 


I want my angel baby, Wylder. :cry: 

--------
Im chomping at the bit to TTC. Have to wait it out though. Otherwise nothing too exciting around here. 

60 was nice for the day. I dont mind the cold or snow except when its so cold you dont even want to go outside to the store!


----------



## Disneymom1129

annie00 said:


> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/9545F055-E9B3-42D0-8AD6-B7E2A01223A2_zpssupkch6g.jpg

My guess is a faulty test :flower:


AugustAngel15 said:


> Update- Since having to wear a pad, my irritation has gotten much better. She feel the irritation is due to being so moist down there. We monitored the leakage with a pad. It is slow enough that at this point, no hospital for me. She did say that there is a chance it can heal itself but there is also a chance it can get worse. Hoping that it gets better or stays the same. I still have the dull achey pain in my back and a good deal of pain in the vaginal area but like inside. She said it is probably because Ellie is so low in there and putting a lot of pressure on my business. Hopefully this all gets better. I do not want to be put on bedrest or be in the hospital. And more than anything, I want a healthy little baby girl with no complications.

I'm glad that things are looking up, and hope that the leak heals.


lenorajoy said:


> Considering the usual fluids and blood and placenta and all that, then add in the potential for poo during delivery and any other things that can happen... messy!

It's a very controlled mess at the hospital lol. They have those potty pad things under you at all times. Things only get messy once your water breaks. If you happen to poo, the nurse wipes it up immediately and you don't even realize. 


HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join the group? I am currently in the TTW for baby #2! It took us three years to conceive our first baby. This is our first cycle for #2. Hoping things happen a little quicker this time around.
> 
> I believe I ovulated sometime between Dec. 1-10th - I didn't chart or take any ovulation test this cycle. If we don't get a BFP this cycle - I'm going full on next cycle. lol

:dust: :dust:

On the topic of weather, we actually got a little bit of snow over the weekend. It was only like an inch, which is typical for our area, but we were still excited! I wish it had snowed this weekend though for Christmas .


----------



## AugustAngel15

Quick update- My leak healed itself! Last week I was at 12 and today I was back up to 18 where I should be. Little girl is still in the 25th percentile. But she is long. DH is 6'7" and I'm 5'3". She has her daddy's nose too. So I'm doing all the work for her to look like him! Bah! lol.
 



Attached Files:







20161219_171048.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5









20161219_171145-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im glad your leak is fixed!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join the group? I am currently in the TTW for baby #2! It took us three years to conceive our first baby. This is our first cycle for #2. Hoping things happen a little quicker this time around.
> 
> I believe I ovulated sometime between Dec. 1-10th - I didn't chart or take any ovulation test this cycle. If we don't get a BFP this cycle - I'm going full on next cycle. lol

Welcome :flower: I apologize for missing your post first time around.

Wishing you lots of baby :dust:

We do request you go to the very first post and read our mission statement. there is a section to copy and paste as a response


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLArmyWife said:


> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> That is awesome. My mammaw and pappaw's back yard connects to the Fort Knox Forest. They live right in Radcliff. The good part of Radcliff lol. Was the peddler's mall still there when you were there? I don't really remember when they closed it. It is a Bingo hall now. Down by the McDonald's on Lincoln Trail. I was just there in September. Radcliff has grown so much! And now that they are a wet county, liquor stores everywhere you look!
> 
> yep we shopped the peddler's mall often just as something to kill time in the small town. I couldn't stand how little there was to do! lol having to drive an hour to Louisville for a decent movie theater! We lived in E-town across from the hospital. Our apartment complex had a trail that led to the big lake.
> Can't believe peddler's mall is now a bingo hall!! and Yea it was a wet county right after we moved so I am sure they're living that up lol
> 
> dh was deployed after we lived at Knox and then they shut down his brigade which is why we were transferred from knox to campbellClick to expand...

My pappaw is retired ARMY Major. He used to have a booth in the Peddler's mall called "Dollar Bill's". His name is Bill and everything was a dollar. Lol. He also was the delivery man for little ceasars. He hasn't been working since mammaw got sick in 2015. He takes care of her all day every day by himself. He's a tough man.


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> A girl i know just had her baby Saturday..and his name is Wilder. 9lbs!
> 
> 
> I want my angel baby, Wylder. :cry:
> 
> --------
> Im chomping at the bit to TTC. Have to wait it out though. Otherwise nothing too exciting around here.
> 
> 60 was nice for the day. I dont mind the cold or snow except when its so cold you dont even want to go outside to the store!

:hugs: I'm sorry hun.



AugustAngel15 said:


> Quick update- My leak healed itself! Last week I was at 12 and today I was back up to 18 where I should be. Little girl is still in the 25th percentile. But she is long. DH is 6'7" and I'm 5'3". She has her daddy's nose too. So I'm doing all the work for her to look like him! Bah! lol.

yay!! so happy! don't worry you aren't the first nor the last to do so much work and have the baby look ONLY like daddy. Sweets looked like me for the first week and then turned into dh's mini me


----------



## AugustAngel15

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join the group? I am currently in the TTW for baby #2! It took us three years to conceive our first baby. This is our first cycle for #2. Hoping things happen a little quicker this time around.
> 
> I believe I ovulated sometime between Dec. 1-10th - I didn't chart or take any ovulation test this cycle. If we don't get a BFP this cycle - I'm going full on next cycle. lol

Welcome! Baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> Quick update- My leak healed itself! Last week I was at 12 and today I was back up to 18 where I should be. Little girl is still in the 25th percentile. But she is long. DH is 6'7" and I'm 5'3". She has her daddy's nose too. So I'm doing all the work for her to look like him! Bah! lol.

SO excited to hear this!!! I've been praying and hoping the leak would heal itself and baby girl would have a lot more baking time, even if she does look like her dad! :haha: The best part, though, is imagine how much more she'll have him wrapped around her little finger. <3


----------



## lenorajoy

HopefulInNL said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join the group? I am currently in the TTW for baby #2! It took us three years to conceive our first baby. This is our first cycle for #2. Hoping things happen a little quicker this time around.
> 
> I believe I ovulated sometime between Dec. 1-10th - I didn't chart or take any ovulation test this cycle. If we don't get a BFP this cycle - I'm going full on next cycle. lol

Welcome! :dust: and good luck for this cycle!! Hoping you get your bfp a lot sooner this time around! How old is your first baby?


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> A girl i know just had her baby Saturday..and his name is Wilder. 9lbs!
> 
> 
> I want my angel baby, Wylder. :cry:
> 
> --------
> Im chomping at the bit to TTC. Have to wait it out though. Otherwise nothing too exciting around here.
> 
> 60 was nice for the day. I dont mind the cold or snow except when its so cold you dont even want to go outside to the store!

:hugs: Hoping you'll have your own little Wylder very soon, hun.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- How are you feeling?


----------



## lenorajoy

I had my two week appointment yesterday afternoon and everything looks good! When I laid down for my midwife to listen to the baby's heartbeat, she said my belly's really sticking out! :haha: I had to laugh because I feel like I've gotten huge the last couple of weeks, and I'm not even done yet. I'm starting to wonder where the baby's going to find room to keep growing. Then when she measured my fundal height she double checked it a couple of times to make sure she had the right number and mentioned I was measuring large, at the very high end for 33 weeks. She's never mentioned my measuring large before, so this must be new. She said if I'm still measuring that large at the next appointment she'll keep an eye on it from there. She did say that it felt like I had a lot of fluid in there, so it's possible baby had just peed and that's why I was measuring so large. :haha: That one made me laugh, too. Even though I already knew babies have all kinds of bodily functions inside the womb, the idea of baby peeing inside me just seems weird!


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> I had my two week appointment yesterday afternoon and everything looks good! When I laid down for my midwife to listen to the baby's heartbeat, she said my belly's really sticking out! :haha: I had to laugh because I feel like I've gotten huge the last couple of weeks, and I'm not even done yet. I'm starting to wonder where the baby's going to find room to keep growing. Then when she measured my fundal height she double checked it a couple of times to make sure she had the right number and mentioned I was measuring large, at the very high end for 33 weeks. She's never mentioned my measuring large before, so this must be new. She said if I'm still measuring that large at the next appointment she'll keep an eye on it from there. She did say that it felt like I had a lot of fluid in there, so it's possible baby had just peed and that's why I was measuring so large. :haha: That one made me laugh, too. Even though I already knew babies have all kinds of bodily functions inside the womb, the idea of baby peeing inside me just seems weird!


The idea that they pee and then drink it is just silly! Lol. During my scan yesterday we got to see her practice breathing. She was also sucking her thumb. She smiled at us. My MIL came with us. She was tickled pink with the technology we have these days. Lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

So sweet! I've been enjoying watching my belly move now that I can actually see it happening from the outside. Thankfully nothing super weird and creepy like the videos on youtube! :haha:

I just noticed my ticker says soon to be head down and making me walk funny! HA! That's been me for a few weeks. Now that I'm down to less than 7 weeks to go I'm really wanting to get my bags packed and the car seat installed just in case... I don't really have any reason to believe I wouldn't be like most first-time moms and make it past my due date before baby comes, but I wouldn't want to be unprepared should I go into labor early. And I'm feeling impatience starting to creep up on me!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- from day one I swore I wouldn't make it to my due date.. sure enough I was only 38 weeks when he showed. :) though it could just be nerves, always better to be prepared. Never know your instincts could be right. I had just so happened to find a cheap travel system like days before hand because I didn't have a carseat or stroller yet. Found one on sale at walmart and just went with it as a 'just in case'. Boy was I happy! If I hadn't my mom/in-laws would have had to run to the store while I was at the hospital


----------



## lenorajoy

I keep finding myself thinking what if baby comes early? It could be nothing, but it could also be something, so I should probably get on it...next week. :haha: I sound like such a procrastinator. Hopefully in our time off for Christmas and New Years we'll find some time to get things like that done. I'm starting to feel like I need some time off to get things done. I have to rest more frequently now while getting things done at home, so that really cuts into getting things done time. I'm glad I did as much as I did before now!

I feel like I still have no idea what to pack in my hospital bag even though I've read through several different lists. :dohh:

I kind of want a rice sock/pack that can be warmed to use as a heating pad wherever I need one. And my pillow and my body pillow and... My iPad and chargers and bluetooth speaker. I'll be getting some nursing and sleep bras soon and some breast pads in case of leakage, so those will go in the bag.

Should I be packing a hospital bag for me and a diaper bag for baby? Other than clothes for baby to wear home, what else do I need to bring for baby that the hospital won't provide?

And I know I should pack something comfy to wear around in the hospital postpartum before we go home, plus something comfortable to wear home. For those of you who have been through this before, what would you suggest wearing in the hospital? Comfy yoga pants and a shirt with easy access for breastfeeding? I can't say I really have many shirts that will give easy access for breastfeeding, so that will be a small selection for now. Which will be super fun after baby comes home... :haha:


----------



## AugustAngel15

I don't even have the nursery started yet! Lol. So don't feel so bad Lenora! My baby shower isn't even until 1/21! GAH!!! I will be buying a crib this week. I'm the ultimate procrastinator when it comes to my personal life!


----------



## lenorajoy

August I hope you aren't too uncomfortable at your shower being less than a month from your due date!! I hope you get a lot of lovely gifts and a great turnout!

And if you're feeling anything like I am now or in the next couple of weeks, take all of the help you can get getting everything ready for baby!


----------



## AugustAngel15

My shower was supposed to be on 1/7 but there were still so many people that wouldn't be able to make it because of celebrating the holidays. So we pushed it back. I'm not thrilled about this but my sister is throwing it and I will take what I can get. I hope baby girl stays in there that long. Lol. My odd craving right now is orange juice. And it really gets her going! The movements are definitely becoming less cute and more uncomfortable. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

I totally get that. That's why we opted to have mine early November so it wouldn't interfere with anyone's traveling plans for any of the holidays. I have to say I'm glad we did it when we did, but my due date is a little closer than yours. I hope baby cooperates for you!

And OMG I've been drinking orange juice daily for weeks (maybe months at this point) and I LOVE it. I really haven't been having cravings other than sweets in a while, but I always crave sweets when they're so readily available this time of year!

I have to agree about the movements getting more uncomfortable. Baby must have had something in the right side of my pelvis earlier or something because it hurt! I just realized it's gone now.


----------



## HopefulInNL

Thanks ladies!

lenorajoy - to answer your question, my son will be 2 in March. :)

I'm excited to join such an awesome group!

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.
-HopefulInNL-


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well crud. I just found out after January, the dr wont give me anymore FE. Ill have to switch to Clomid or go unmediated. :cry::growlmad: It makes sense as we have tried about 12 cycles with BFN and even adding Ovidrel and I didnt O. 

I just didnt think i could do Clomid with my cancer/cyst... :shrug: The doc didnt say anything. I guess we will see what January holds for TTC then. 

New plan:
Stay at 5mg FE + Ovidrel Jan

so whatever AF i have in Jan will be that cycle. :wacko:


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry to hear that Onerth! Keeping my fx you won't need anything after January because you'll have your bfp! If it doesn't happen, though, I hope your doctor has a plan to help you get there that's safe for you.


----------



## AugustAngel15

OnErth&InHvn said:


> well crud. I just found out after January, the dr wont give me anymore FE. Ill have to switch to Clomid or go unmediated. :cry::growlmad: It makes sense as we have tried about 12 cycles with BFN and even adding Ovidrel and I didnt O.
> 
> I just didnt think i could do Clomid with my cancer/cyst... :shrug: The doc didnt say anything. I guess we will see what January holds for TTC then.
> 
> New plan:
> Stay at 5mg FE + Ovidrel Jan
> 
> so whatever AF i have in Jan will be that cycle. :wacko:

Sorry to hear! Baby dust for a BFP!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh man onerth I'm sorry.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope- have you tested?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yes!!!! Have you tested?!?!?!?!?! Test porn!!!!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

That cycle was 13d... :devil:

11/4- 15d
11/19- 19d
12/8- 13d

Oy. Hurry up Jan because even if i dont O, at least it will be a normal cycle! 
--------------------
Yes to test porn!!! I want to see! :flower::flower:


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth :trouble: I'm with you, come on January! Sorry your cycles are so infuriating.

Hope - In case you haven't noticed we're all addicted to test porn! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I forgot to weigh in on the hospital bag thing


So we took a diaper bag. I hadn't had a scan since 20 weeks so we had no idea how big he'd be. The weather was also really screwy (1 day in the 80s the next in the 50s) so in the diaper bag we packed 4 outfits: 1NB warm weather outfit, 1NB cold weather outfit, 1 0-3M warm weather outfit, 1 0-3M cold weather outfit. 
The hospital does send you hope with stuff (a blanket, bottles[if needed. we had to supplement because my supply wasn't in], alcohol wipes for cleaning the umbilical cord, etc). We kept filling the diaper bag too. We'd stash stuff in the diaper bag then the nurses would refill it so we went home with more than they realize lol.

I didn't expect at all to have a c-section so I wasn't prepared for 3 days in the hospital, persay. I spent the entire first day in the hospital gown trying to sleep. The second day I put on some very baggy sweat pants if I was going to get up and walk (what they suggest to help the healing process) but would lay in bed still in just the hospital gown since they had to check my bleeding and incision every few hours; they needed frequent access down there so wearing pants was a pain.
By day 3 I was doing better, had all my IV's and pain killer lines pulled so I could try to start adjusting to normal. At that point I put on a nursing tank top and baggy pajama pants. 
When we went to head home the temp had dropped into the 50s even though it was 70s the day before. So I just thew a hoodie on and we made sure to have the heat up in the car, a blanket for me, and a blanket for babe.

Honestly I think it will be up to you. I chose to have the nurses watch Sweets on the last day so my dh could help me in the shower. If you plan to shower and stuff at the hospital, bring the soap and shampoo/conditioner you may want. If you want to wait to shower in the comfort of your own home then just a toothbrush and deoderant should be fine. 
I had rubber soled slippers because I hate hospital slippers, but if you don't mind socks with grippies on them you should be fine.

The obvious is phone charger, camera (if you want more than just phone photos), and a pillow to make you comfortable. Most hospitals are extremely helpful and will do anything to make sure you are comfortable.

In the end we took more than we needed to the hospital (books, music players, etc that we didn't use because we slept every chance we got). 

If you want to do bare minimum I'd say take 1 or 2 pairs of comfy pants. Don't stress undies because you'll live in the mesh ones the hospital gives you. Take a few tank tops (nursing style is best but most tank tops are simple enough to pull down for feedings so a normal one will work too) or take a button up shirt that you don't mind if it gets messy (also makes for easy BFing). Chargers, and maybe 1 or 2 outfits for bub. Take the carseat and you should be good. 




onerth- how annoying! Hope your cycles get in check!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLA- HAHAHAHA!!!! I'm terrible when it comes to stocking up on hospital bandaids. I'm sorry, but they are simply the best.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks FLA, that gives me some ideas! I'm going to start making a list on my phone now before I forget.


----------



## FLArmyWife

no problem. I know some ladies that take what seems like their entire house, but they use it. Just try to think realistically. When bub is here are you going to cuddle him/her constantly or will you allow bub to sleep in the bassinet thing and you do other things such as read, crochet, etc. I knew I had a magazine tucked in my bag but opted to rest while I could during labor and after an unplanned c-section the pain meds had me so lousy and tired that I could barely function (I think part of why my milk didn't come in was the inability to stay away to feed).


----------



## lenorajoy

I will try to check back in sometime over the weekend, but I can't guarantee I'll remember and actually follow through!

I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful Christmas/Hanukkah!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Have an amazing holiday lenora! 

I hope ALL our ladies have a FAB holiday!


----------



## Disneymom1129

AugustAngel15 said:


> My shower was supposed to be on 1/7 but there were still so many people that wouldn't be able to make it because of celebrating the holidays. So we pushed it back. I'm not thrilled about this but my sister is throwing it and I will take what I can get. I hope baby girl stays in there that long. Lol. My odd craving right now is orange juice. And it really gets her going! The movements are definitely becoming less cute and more uncomfortable. Lol

My due date was 2/18 and I had my shower on 1/23 lol. Was pushing it but ended up fine! Yes movements later on get very uncomfortable... like somersaults instead of kicks. 


OnErth&InHvn said:


> well crud. I just found out after January, the dr wont give me anymore FE. Ill have to switch to Clomid or go unmediated. :cry::growlmad: It makes sense as we have tried about 12 cycles with BFN and even adding Ovidrel and I didnt O.
> 
> I just didnt think i could do Clomid with my cancer/cyst... :shrug: The doc didnt say anything. I guess we will see what January holds for TTC then.
> 
> New plan:
> Stay at 5mg FE + Ovidrel Jan
> 
> so whatever AF i have in Jan will be that cycle. :wacko:

:hugs:

Have a Merry Christmas everyone :xmas6:


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone had a good weekend/holiday.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im on TTC fever....i need to step back. lol. Its not even Jan cycle yet! DH is on board though again, so thats good! 

Hanukkah has been fun so far. :D


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad you're having a good Hanukkah, onerth!

I had a lovely Christmas that started Friday and didn't end until yesterday, so that was fun! Back to reality... It's a little rough this morning. :haha: Thankfully I have a short three-day week and then another 4-day weekend, though! Hopefully next weekend we'll be able to get a lot done to get things ready for the baby. 6 weeks left!! :o


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday :flower:


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies!! Will y'all give me input on this test? 

I tested with 2mu & this is way after it dried I saw a line at 3min mark 

I totally see a line just want yalls input!! Thanks 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/B4999121-4B8F-4F80-B6E9-184325C54831_zps2ofutvyw.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

it looks thin?

-------
you all know my history... should i chance it for Clomid or not? Femara didnt do anything in regards to my cyst/cancer but ive heard that you absolutely/no way/never take Clomid with a cyst...not sure how true that actually is? 

IF i was given the green light, id go for 25mg in Feb cycle. I guess i could ask for 12.5 too. Im just throwing the idea out there, the doc doesnt seem receptive so far..

I just dont want a cyst on the left side or the cyst/cancer on the right to explode or grow arms & legs to take over the rest of my body. :haha:


----------



## annie00

Thanks I would do clomid no doubt if obgyn ok it


----------



## lenorajoy

Hi Annie! I can't say I can see anything on my phone and can't look on a computer, sorry!

Onerth - everything I read about Clomid and cysts is no good. Although I've known people with PCOS that have taken Clomid. I've never heard anything from those people either way regarding cysts, but perhaps they're on something else (like Metformin?) to keep the cysts under control, too? Sorry, I wish I knew more, but if your doctor is suggesting it perhaps he/she has a plan? I guess the only way to know for sure is to talk to your doctor about it in more detail. Would a smaller dose of Clomid be effective and/or put you at lower risk for cysts?


----------



## annie00

I have pcos also.. I took metformphen to get pregnant with my daughter .. she is 4 now... but my sister also has pcos & she took clomid and got pregnant after 3rd cycle on clomid... 


Here is a update fmu pic 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/E3D22282-73CA-4A1A-95BD-FFB33121DB5D_zpsouy85p3w.jpg


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry, I don't see anything there either! Fx you'll get some nice obvious lines. How many dpo are you?


----------



## annie00

I'm 12 dpo I feel like I'm losing my mind Bc I clearly see it irl


----------



## lenorajoy

Sometimes the lines just don't show up in pictures, especially once uploaded here. So it could be there and I just don't see it! I'm pretty bad at reading the very faint ones anyway. I either can't see anything when others do or I have serious line eye. :haha:

At 12 dpo, though, you're certainly not out! I didn't get my bfp until about 14 dpo. Are you having any AF symptoms or anything different?


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of our ladies are doing well today!

Baby is sitting REALLY low in my pelvis today and my bump seems to have dropped some. It's really getting uncomfortable sitting with baby's head and arms moving around so far down!

I'm probably going to talk to my midwife at my appointment Tuesday about what I need to do to start my maternity leave on the first of February. I'd planned on working up until I go into labor, but that's just laughable now! I find all desk chairs and dining chairs really uncomfortable to sit in for long periods of time and they hurt my back. Unfortunately getting up and walking around is getting less pleasant, too. I guess I've almost reached that point where most people are just ready to be done being pregnant. I still love being pregnant, it's just being stuck at a desk at work that's getting to me.


----------



## annie00

Just my boobs r SO sore !!!!!


----------



## annie00

I just a frer https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/23A4CDC2-C15C-4DB3-90B0-E7865EDD994C_zpsjb2siejt.jpg


----------



## lenorajoy

Can you see anything in person? I don't see anything in the picture on this one, either. Are your boobs more sore than normal before AF shows? It's so tough to tell what's what at this point! So many signs can go either way and everyone's so different!

Mine felt badly bruised for quite a while, which was abnormal for me leading up to AF, but the biggest thing for me was that my nipples changed shape and size, from as early as 7 dpo. That had certainly never happened before! :haha:


----------



## annie00

I keep thinking I see something on the test BuT no one eles sees it so maybe I'm losing my mind !!! &#129315;
But they are achy & burning ... I don't normally have this before af and also last night I had two shooting pains in my who ha .. sorry tmi


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/F40979A0-507A-413D-80BF-5B116A43CD45_zpsd3o5zluc.jpg

This is after it dried some ...


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/4DE8DADB-9939-4CD6-BD82-A22D57829265_zpsjrcgo9rg.jpg

This is wondfo same urine ..


----------



## lenorajoy

Hmm I see something on that dried test, but they say not to trust them after the timeframe. I may see a hint of something on that wondfo, too. Is that one dried?

I had pains down there, too, and shooting pains near the right side of my pelvis. And in my boobs! Do you have pinching/shooting pains in the boobs? I don't recall having any of those outside of my positive cycle, so keeping fx for you!


----------



## annie00

No that wondfo is within time frame 

No shooting pains in boobs ...


----------



## AugustAngel15

Annie- I do not see anything. Have you tried to invert the pic? Maybe tweak it some.

Lenora- I find that if I sit in the office chair backwards, it is more comfortable. Ellie has been low for like my whole pregnancy. I feel you on the waddle and how uncomfortable it is with their head down there. I really am going to try and work up until I go into labor. More or less due to the fear of what is going to happen when I'm on leave. I left for that one week in October and everything fell apart. And I want as much time with baby girl as I can get. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

If I could sit in an office chair backward, I would definitely try it, but all of the ones available to me have arms! That seems unsafe, but it's a hilarious mental image. :haha:

Unfortunately I don't have the option of having more time off work after baby is born by not taking leave early, so I'm hoping I can get a few more days before baby is born to prepare and rest. I'll be on short term disability and I basically go back to work as soon as my doctor clears me. For a normal vaginal birth that's 6 weeks.


----------



## annie00

I have not tried to tweak it .. i really don't know how ??


----------



## BethMaassen

annie00 said:


> I have not tried to tweak it .. i really don't know how ??

I took the FRER photo and tweaked it. 
I see something SUPER faint.
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## annie00

Can u draw a line where u see it ? To see if we seeing the same thing ? 

Is this a bfp?


----------



## BethMaassen

annie00 said:


> Can u draw a line where u see it ? To see if we seeing the same thing ?
> 
> Is this a bfp?

I would not call it a bfp. When is AF due?
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## annie00

I'm 12 dpo af is due in two days so Friday .. I just took a wondfo ... 

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/2234A644-BEBB-4691-B88A-09D3B9977438_zpskblxquxq.jpg


----------



## BethMaassen

I do think I see something showing up. I think best thing would be to test again with FMU.


----------



## annie00

I sure will.. I'll update everyone ... r u ttc ? How many dpo?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I did see a very faint line of the invert. I also agree with Beth. I am a POS addict as well! But you end up driving yourself crazy by doing it multiple times a day. Remember HCG only doubles every 24-48 hours. It isn't going to get darker as fast as we would like it to. I would wait until tomorrow and use FMU. Meanwhile, try (I KNOW IT IS HARD) to relax. If you are preggers, all this isn't good for the baby.


----------



## BethMaassen

annie00 said:


> I sure will.. I'll update everyone ... r u ttc ? How many dpo?

I am taking a break from TTC, will start again next month. 
AF is due today.


----------



## annie00

Yea we tried for two years for my daughter she is now 4... taking a break is a good thing !! I really think that helps the mind and the body it's so hard to get preggo whenever u stresses daily over if u caught egg r not ..


----------



## BethMaassen

Yeah. It took us 2 years to get pregnant with our first. Our next was conceived accidently, and she just turned one last Friday. We discussed going for a third ASAP... Nothing happened so far. Which I suppose is good. Because things have been stressful and our relationship strained. Not to mention I have had 2 cesareans, 20 months apart, and it was probably not smart TTC again so soon.


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth - good to see you! I hope you and your family are doing well and less stressed. I also hope you're enjoying your holidays!


----------



## annie00

Wow beth that's close having a c section .. I also had a c section in 2012 but I had slot of problems during my pregnancy .. I bled the whole time I was on pelvic rest bed rest and I had gestional diabetes & pre E .. they took her at 36 weeks.. so if this is my bfp I will have to get to obgyn asap


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> Beth - good to see you! I hope you and your family are doing well and less stressed. I also hope you're enjoying your holidays!

Hiya! We're good Things were crazy for a while. But now, 3 days after Christmas everything is calm and relaxed and I am getting some much need R&R. 
Moira's party was a bit of a flop, but her cousins,Auntie, and Uncle made it.. and they all had so much fun. So I guess that is what is important. She showed off her walking skills and Love love LOVED the ball pit and bubble machine.

Spoiler
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7009_zpsxigmuk7t.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_6982_zpsbrtljjci.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7058_zpsbmidceus.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_6986_zpsmk8dnusf.jpg

Christmas was good too. A bit chaotic. But the girls love their gifts and they looked super cute in their Christmas dresses.. (pay no nevermind to the floors, I had no time to vacuum and no one helps me around the house.) 


Spoiler
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7297_zpssghwwtfi.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7303_zpspj2idp5q.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7304_zpsjkjsjgfm.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7311_zpsrxe8sy04.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7317_zps4sposcnh.jpg

Hope you are well!


----------



## BethMaassen

annie00 said:


> Wow beth that's close having a c section .. I also had a c section in 2012 but I had slot of problems during my pregnancy .. I bled the whole time I was on pelvic rest bed rest and I had gestional diabetes & pre E .. they took her at 36 weeks.. so if this is my bfp I will have to get to obgyn asap

Oh my gosh! That's horrible! I hope if this is your BFP this time around won't be so bad! 

Yeah, I wanted to go natural with both of them.. But after 36 hours of labor with my first and no progressing, they scared me into a c-section. And I insisted all through my pregnancy with my youngest that I will go naturally, even had to sign an "I know the risks, but I am doing it anyway" document. Come my last month, Baby went breech, and I got her to flip, and she flipped back.. So my doctor insisted on taking her c-section 2 days before my due date...


----------



## annie00

Wow !!! At least everything worked out for the best!!! 

Thanks Beth I hope it's not as bad as last pregnancy


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies. Been quiet for a while. I lost the pregnancy and had to have a d&c due to incomplete miscarriage. I feel a bit raw emotionally. But seeing doc 1Feb 2017 to see what we can do. Suspected low progesterone. 

How is everyone?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Angelique76 said:


> Hi ladies. Been quiet for a while. I lost the pregnancy and had to have a d&c due to incomplete miscarriage. I feel a bit raw emotionally. But seeing doc 1Feb 2017 to see what we can do. Suspected low progesterone.
> 
> How is everyone?

I am so sorry for your loss. I know those are just words. I, as well as many of the other ladies here, have been through that. I really feel for you, your husband, and your angel!!!! I have no words that can make you feel better but you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

:hugs:


----------



## annie00

Angel-- I'm so sorry for ur lost !! I know that doesn't help ease the pain I just want u to know ur time will come hun .. again I'm sorry...


----------



## FLArmyWife

hey ladies I'm finally home. Will try to catch up tomorrow. hugs all around


----------



## lenorajoy

Angelique... I'm so sorry!! :hugs::hugs: I hope they're able to give you some answers and help you get a healthy little bean very soon.


----------



## annie00

I'm so confused my lower back is aching now not cramps .. my boobs are still hurting for 3 days now and I did a fmu test this test is after 4 min mark https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/85CD11E3-4C4B-440C-B79E-590AFCE4C426_zpskj9wxw9i.jpg


----------



## lenorajoy

I had a lower back ache with my bfp, too, though it wasn't until a few weeks after getting a positive. That test looks completely blank, though! I know fmu doesn't always work best for everyone, so maybe try another test later? You're 13 dpo now, right? So there's still time to get your bfp! When are you due for AF?


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/879C7C48-3E27-42E0-B6F8-647F88855A63_zpsyupocolx.png

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/12811EBA-E366-4163-8B47-2068F95B773D_zpsompc9snd.jpg

Frer fmu 

Ff says I'm 12 dpo


----------



## lenorajoy

New bump pic! Holy moly, I don't know where this baby's going to find room for the next 6 weeks. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2958.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annie00

Omg look how cute u r !!!!!!! I love baby bump !!!!! Precious !!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

annie- unfortunately I don't see anything but it's still early

lenora- LOVE!

Angelique- I am so sorry hun

August- how you feeling?

sorry just doing a quick catch up. hope to do a long one many Sunday or Monday (since we have such a fabulous gift for new years.. see blog)


----------



## annie00

Thank you!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Fla- I'm actually feeling pretty good this week. Little girl has been very active. The leg cramps have started. Eating a banana before bed every night now. I'm starting to get insomnia but I think that is because my mind is kicking into high gear about what all needs to be done yet before she comes. The nesting is starting. We did finally start on her room. They ordered the wrong color crib for me so I need to return that and order the right color. 

I hope you are doing well and had a great holiday!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

August - Oh man, the leg cramps... I've been trying to stay super hydrated in hopes of keeping them away, and I haven't had much trouble with it in a while. If it comes back, though, I'll have to keep some bananas on hand. And I'm feeling you on the insomnia, except thankfully we've gotten enough work done to prepare for baby that I don't feel like we'll be scrambling at the last minute. I can imagine how you're feeling, though, especially with your shower being so late! I hope you can get some much needed sleep before baby comes. 

Baby was keeping me up last night having a rave in my belly! I was lying on my side and the whole side of my belly kept bouncing up and down. It was hilarious! I woke up to that 3 times last night. :haha:


----------



## AugustAngel15

And the racing to the bathroom! The other night I had to pee 9 times in the 8 hours that I "slept"!


----------



## lenorajoy

Whew! I'd be worn out! I typically only have to get up once, but this is coming from someone who NEVER had to get up in the middle of the night to pee when not pregnant, so twice on a night I get to sleep in seems like a lot. Granted, when I woke up to pee last night I was sweaty enough I actually questioned whether or not I had woken up too late and had already peed a little. :haha: I'm pretty sure I hadn't, but it made me laugh that I was legitimately questioning it.

BTW, it's so hard to race anywhere when it takes what seems like a full 2 minutes to get to a seated position and then you have to use your arm to help boost yourself to your feet. :haha:


----------



## annie00

I really think that's gods way of getting u ready for nightly feedings :)


----------



## lenorajoy

Since I've generally been sleeping pretty well, hopefully my baby will be a good sleeper! Last night was the first time I've been woken up by movement at night. We'll see if that continues... 

I hope all of you ladies have an awesome New Year!! I'll try to check in here and there, but I imagine it'll be a busy weekend from tomorrow through Monday.

FLA - enjoy your free New Year's Eve bash!! It sounds awesome!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/BC0095EE-384B-4469-99EF-B06FBA372123_zpsqo5knqiw.jpg

I took this test this morning n left n forgot to look at it and then just looked now 430pm and there is clearly a line ????


----------



## lenorajoy

I see the line you're talking about Annie... does it have any color to it? It just looks like a shadow to me.


----------



## annie00

I'm not sure lmao that's y I posted it haha


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

the pic is too bright

ETAdd Updates:

Everyone is sooooo close to their EDD!! Thats exciting! Nothing exciting around here, im on cd11 and still on AF.... ill have to start RRL tea if it doesnt stop by Monday.


----------



## lenorajoy

Whoa! Sorry for your wonky cycles onerth. At least RRL tea tastes really good!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Whoa! Sorry for your wonky cycles onerth. At least RRL tea tastes really good!

It does! My Red Clover tea came today too!


----------



## lenorajoy

Happy new year ladies!!

Annie, any further tests or signs of AF?


----------



## BethMaassen

HAPPY NEW YEARS! I hope you all have a wonderful year!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- Irregular cycles suck. I never had the problem of short cycles. I always had really long cycles with really long periods. I had my period once for 5 months with only 1 or 2 days off. When I stopped taking birth control, it got better after 3 years. I still did not have "normal" cycles but 40-50 day cycles were better than months in between.

I hope everyone had a great New Year! I went to bed at 830p. Lol. 

Oh and GO PACK GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

Hi I tested this am bfn stark white I'm 16 dpo n no sign of af I dk what's going on


----------



## BethMaassen

annie00 said:


> Hi I tested this am bfn stark white I'm 16 dpo n no sign of af I dk what's going on

I am sorry to hear this, Annie. Like I said in your thread, maybe get a blood test?


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey Ladies! I need to talk this out, and I am not really where else to turn. And here is the deal. 
November was our last month of TTC, before I gave up until the new year. AF arrived 2 days late and was different that usual, or what has come to be usual since getting it back 4months PP. 
The entire month I have felt off. Which I can easily dismiss as stress and illness related. Then I was prescribed antibiotics for my throat, and in what seems just my luck, it caused a yeast infection within the first 7 days (it was a 10 day regimen).. My last day of taking it was the 24th... And I STILL have the yeast infection. 
The yeast infection had at some earlier point caused some really bad exterior rash.(if you know what I mean) Which is still there but no where near as bad as it was. 
Now I am, as of today, AF is 5 days late... On the EXTREME off chance, I bought (like an idiot) First Response Gold digital. First one read "no-" and the second one just did not function properly at all... 
I have since googled. and I am guessing the yeast infection has caused the lateness..
I am wondering if I should call my doctor. Because this is ridiculous!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> Hey Ladies! I need to talk this out, and I am not really where else to turn. And here is the deal.
> November was our last month of TTC, before I gave up until the new year. AF arrived 2 days late and was different that usual, or what has come to be usual since getting it back 4months PP.
> The entire month I have felt off. Which I can easily dismiss as stress and illness related. Then I was prescribed antibiotics for my throat, and in what seems just my luck, it caused a yeast infection within the first 7 days (it was a 10 day regimen).. My last day of taking it was the 24th... And I STILL have the yeast infection.
> The yeast infection had at some earlier point caused some really bad exterior rash.(if you know what I mean) Which is still there but no where near as bad as it was.
> Now I am, as of today, AF is 5 days late... On the EXTREME off chance, I bought (like an idiot) First Response Gold digital. First one read "no-" and the second one just did not function properly at all...
> I have since googled. and I am guessing the yeast infection has caused the lateness..
> I am wondering if I should call my doctor. Because this is ridiculous!

yes i would call. :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'd call just to be safe

Happy New Year ladies. will try to catch up soon


----------



## AugustAngel15

I would definitely call your doctor. That is a long time for a yeast infection. It could have possibly gotten more serious.


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth - Yikes! Yeast infections are the worst... I only recall having one (the month before my bfp for some reason - I wasn't on antibiotics for anything and it obviously wasn't pregnancy-related), but I couldn't last more than a few days before begging my doctor to give me SOMETHING! Definitely call your doctor to get something for it. I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## lenorajoy

I have my last two-week appointment today, then on to weekly appointments! I can't believe how time is flying... 5 weeks left! I'm hoping I can work out starting maternity leave on 2/1 today.

We did some shopping yesterday for baby and found some great deals on used items at Once Upon a Child! After looking up the all-terrain stroller we found there on Amazon, we basically got the Graco stroller (which our car seat should clip into!) and Graco pack 'n play (including a changing station, bassinet, and sound/vibration attachment!) for the price of the stroller brand new! We also scored a swing for a great price and it looks practically unused.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Holy smokes Lenora! So close!!!!!! That sounds like a good deal. I was able to get a $400 crib on sale for $229! I was super stoked about that! I am a thrifty shopper!


----------



## annie00

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/A993CFD8-E99C-43AA-BD3F-CF235A20E215_zpseyavtkq1.jpg

17 dpo


----------



## BethMaassen

annie00 said:


> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/a993cfd8-e99c-43aa-bd3f-cf235a20e215_zpseyavtkq1.jpg
> 
> 17 dpo

i see a line!! I see one!


----------



## lenorajoy

Annie, I see something, but I see a lot of dye running across the strip still, so I'm not sure if it's something to be trusted? Why are these tests just not giving you anything concrete?? How frustrating! I'd assume AF still hasn't shown up, so keeping my fx you get an answer soon! Has anything changed on the symptom front? Do you ever have longer cycles like this only to have AF show?


----------



## lenorajoy

Well, I'm still measuring large (about 3 cm ahead of where I should be), so my midwife scheduled a growth scan next Monday. I'm not too concerned since I passed my glucose test with no problem and larger babies run in my family.

I also have had a bit of oral thrush going on for about a week and she told me she would rather wait it out for a bit and see if it goes away. I'm hoping it will! There was one day when I first noticed it that it was pretty bad, but it's been pretty mild since then, so I'm hoping I'm near the end of it already. I've had it before and it's always gone away on its own, though I've never paid attention to how long it takes.

And man, has anyone else had an insane amount of sinus drainage in third trimester? It's making me snore almost every night according to DH. :haha: Poor guy. It seems to be less severe the past couple of days, so I'm hoping it's just going away... It might just be worse thanks to the weather rollercoaster we've been on for weeks now. And no end in sight as it was almost 60 yesterday, and then we started out at our high of 36 today and dropping. Highs in the low 20s for the next 5 days, followed by 4 days in the high 40s. Can it just be January now?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- I'm right there with the sinus! OMG!!!! I snore so loud I wake myself up! Sorry about the thrush.

I got a huge surprise at work today! They threw me a surprise baby shower! I can't believe they were actually able to pull it off without me finding out. Lol. I am truly blessed to work for the people I do. They also included the clients we take care of. That is when I got super emotional. I cried. A lot. I'm not a very emotional person but it made me feel very special that the people I take care of were returning that same feeling. It was amazing!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora and august I still can't believe your babies will be joining us so soon!

annie- I personally don't see anything but could just be my computer

beth- hope you're well


I hope all our ladies, active or lurking, are doing well.

it's been crazy here between traveling for christmas, the new years trip, and now dh getting right back into a full school schedule.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hi guys! I got a lot to do. SO I will kinda be lurking for a while! 
I got 12 hours of continuing education to do before the 19th. Which is a lot easier said than done with 2 littles. I am just glad it is all online! Plus we will be reorganizing the house now that we kicked my brother out. So busy Busy, 
Af arrived today. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I have never been so happy to see her. LOL!


----------



## lenorajoy

August, that's so sweet! You have great coworkers and clients! <3

FLA - Looking back it seems like it wasn't so long ago I got my bfp! At the same time, I can hardly remember what it's like not being pregnant. :haha: I hope your new year's eve was great!

Beth - Good luck with the education! I'm sure it helps a ton that you can do it online. Add in organizing your house and you'll definitely have your hands full!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of our ladies, new or old (not OLD, but you know... from the start of this group) are doing well today!

Baby is doing everything to try to make me uncomfortable today! Feels like he or she has officially run out of room and I'm starting to feel like the funny picture I've seen on FB of a baby doing gymnastics in mom's belly, stretching her belly all kinds of ways. I can feel every little movement now it seems! I guess if I feel baby is trying to make sure its presence is known now, just wait a few weeks! :haha:


----------



## itzyb89

DH and I B'D on Dec 14-15 (it was around midnight lol) and that morning (Dec 15) I woke up to EWCM.

I never check my cycles since I know we weren't trying TTC, so I have no idea when I O'v or anything like that. Only thing I know is that my cycle can range from 28-30 days based on past 3 cycles. So I am guessing AF should have shown up anywhere from Dec 28-30.

I took a test Dec 27 FMU and got BFN then tested again FMU on the 30th and got another BFN and once more FMU on the 31st ( I needed to know whether I could drink or not lol) and once again BFN 

That same day Dec. 31, a few hours later I had two pale pink and watery spots (could that IB, isn't it too late?) when I wiped (sorry TMI) and I for sure thought AF would show up and now here I am with AF nowhere in sight and I am just too scared to test only to see a BFN again

On the other hand, I was having AF cramps a few days before the 28th which made me think I was about to start but nothing. And on the 28th I started having extremely aching boobs... I have shooting pains, nipple tenderness, and most weird of all I feel like I am engorged.. like it felt when I needed to breastfeed my baby 7 years ago... and I am having to pee all the time and I've been going to bed at 8 every day when I usually go to bed around 11 or 12 depending on hubby. I wake up around 2 am extremely nauseous and have been smelling everything and nothing seems tasty and a lot of food tastes weird. (also I never have any PMS signs at all, & I usually don't start cramping until maybe 30 min to an hour after AF shows up)

Could I possibly still be pregnant???


----------



## lenorajoy

itzyb89 said:


> DH and I B'D on Dec 14-15 (it was around midnight lol) and that morning (Dec 15) I woke up to EWCM.
> 
> I never check my cycles since I know we weren't trying TTC, so I have no idea when I O'v or anything like that. Only thing I know is that my cycle can range from 28-30 days based on past 3 cycles. So I am guessing AF should have shown up anywhere from Dec 28-30.
> 
> I took a test Dec 27 FMU and got BFN then tested again FMU on the 30th and got another BFN and once more FMU on the 31st ( I needed to know whether I could drink or not lol) and once again BFN
> 
> That same day Dec. 31, a few hours later I had two pale pink and watery spots (could that IB, isn't it too late?) when I wiped (sorry TMI) and I for sure thought AF would show up and now here I am with AF nowhere in sight and I am just too scared to test only to see a BFN again
> 
> On the other hand, I was having AF cramps a few days before the 28th which made me think I was about to start but nothing. And on the 28th I started having extremely aching boobs... I have shooting pains, nipple tenderness, and most weird of all I feel like I am engorged.. like it felt when I needed to breastfeed my baby 7 years ago... and I am having to pee all the time and I've been going to bed at 8 every day when I usually go to bed around 11 or 12 depending on hubby. I wake up around 2 am extremely nauseous and have been smelling everything and nothing seems tasty and a lot of food tastes weird. (also I never have any PMS signs at all, & I usually don't start cramping until maybe 30 min to an hour after AF shows up)
> 
> Could I possibly still be pregnant???

:test::test:
I would have been a testing fool all this time! It's very possible you're pregnant. It's hard to say what the pink spots might have been, but depending on when O actually happened, it could be very late IB. Or it could be related to all kinds of other pregnancy things. Everything else you've got going on sounds like pregnancy symptoms, but sometimes wonky cycles do happen, even seemingly without a cause. Get some pink dye tests! If you still get BFN, call your doctor for a blood test.


----------



## itzyb89

Thank you!! I wanted to test so bad but after three BFN I couldn't bring myself to do it... with no AF I can still hold on to something lol but will be testing tomorrow since DH wants me to and I will be going to the Dr for blood test on Mon

Hoping for my BFP since DH wants to wait until 2018 TTC. This was my only opportunity lol and I feel all the symptoms... I'm going to feel like a fool if I see a BFN.. that would mean it was all in my head and I cannot fathom how I could make myself feel the way I do smh but we'll see... hopefully posting a BFP tomorrow


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

My husband was in a car accident on Thursday. Thankfully, he is fine. He just has bumps and bruises and some whiplash. My new car is another story. UGH!!!!! I'm very thankful he is ok. I just don't have the time or energy to deal with insurance and what not.


----------



## lenorajoy

itzyb89 said:


> Thank you!! I wanted to test so bad but after three BFN I couldn't bring myself to do it... with no AF I can still hold on to something lol but will be testing tomorrow since DH wants me to and I will be going to the Dr for blood test on Mon
> 
> Hoping for my BFP since DH wants to wait until 2018 TTC. This was my only opportunity lol and I feel all the symptoms... I'm going to feel like a fool if I see a BFN.. that would mean it was all in my head and I cannot fathom how I could make myself feel the way I do smh but we'll see... hopefully posting a BFP tomorrow

Did you get your BFP??



AugustAngel15 said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> My husband was in a car accident on Thursday. Thankfully, he is fine. He just has bumps and bruises and some whiplash. My new car is another story. UGH!!!!! I'm very thankful he is ok. I just don't have the time or energy to deal with insurance and what not.

So sorry your new car has had yet another mishap already! I'm glad DH is okay, but man! What an unfortunate car. How are you doing August? Feeling okay physically? Getting exhausted?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm not feeling it today. Lol. Not looking forward to all the calls I have to make in regards to my demon car. I'm not feeling work. I had to get up at 3a to take my husband to work. He works an hour away from our house. He starts at 5a. Then I had to be to work at 6a. Then after work I have to go pick him up. Work is going to be crazy today!!!! I'm exhausted and it is only 730a. Hopefully, the inlaws car will be done getting fixed tonight so we can use that in the meantime. Otherwise, DH will have to drop me off 1.5 hours before my shift tomorrow. My Tuesdays are 12 hours days. So that would mean I'd be here for 13.5 hours. Not feeling it!!!!!

As far as baby goes, she is very active and making me pee a lot. Next U/S and appt is 01/18. Then we go to weekly appointments. OMG!!!!! We were going to put the crib up this weekend but we bummed around. He was sore and I'm always tired. We watched tv and snuggled with the dogs all weekend.

I hope you are feeling better than I am, Lenora!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> I'm not feeling it today. Lol. Not looking forward to all the calls I have to make in regards to my demon car. I'm not feeling work. I had to get up at 3a to take my husband to work. He works an hour away from our house. He starts at 5a. Then I had to be to work at 6a. Then after work I have to go pick him up. Work is going to be crazy today!!!! I'm exhausted and it is only 730a. Hopefully, the inlaws car will be done getting fixed tonight so we can use that in the meantime. Otherwise, DH will have to drop me off 1.5 hours before my shift tomorrow. My Tuesdays are 12 hours days. So that would mean I'd be here for 13.5 hours. Not feeling it!!!!!
> 
> As far as baby goes, she is very active and making me pee a lot. Next U/S and appt is 01/18. Then we go to weekly appointments. OMG!!!!! We were going to put the crib up this weekend but we bummed around. He was sore and I'm always tired. We watched tv and snuggled with the dogs all weekend.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better than I am, Lenora!!!!

Ah, we had such big plans for getting this done this weekend and did the same! :haha: We did get some things done, but the most I accomplished was washing all of the new baby stuff. Bumming around just sounded SO much better. And I'm still exhausted this morning!

OMG Saturday baby was doing all kinds of things in there. I was sitting on the couch trying to get the gel nail polish off my nails (totally didn't work, btw) for a while and baby was practicing gymnastics I think. Because baby is so low now, a lot of it was really low and rather hurt a bit. I also had some pretty intense contractions over the weekend (nothing regular, so nothing to worry about) and some stabbing pains somewhere near my cervix. My best guess is maybe effacement is starting? It didn't feel like the pains were in the cervix itself, but very near it.

I have an appointment with my midwife and a growth scan scheduled this afternoon, so I'll mention all of it to her. I believe today is also the day I'm supposed to be swabbed for GBS, so there's that fun to look forward to! Really starting to count down the weeks and wondering if I'll make it to my due date. Really hoping for a February baby!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I was getting some of those stabbing pains yesterday as well. She's either really low or really high. And when she is low, oh my goodness! I feel like there is a badger in there trying to claw its way out oh my lady bits!!!! Also, when I wake up in the morning, my front of my pelvis in my labia region, hurts so bad! Like it is really hard to move. After being up and about for a good 30 minutes, it isn't so bad.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: I need a handle hanging from the ceiling to help me turn over at night and help me get out of bed! Not only is it incredibly difficult moving at this point, but the added difficulty adds to the pelvic pain!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I think we both may be reaching the point of just being over pregnancy. Lol. And yes, turning in bed is the most difficult thing! Maybe I should just start sleeping in my recliner. Lol.

Don't get me wrong, I'm very thankful for this little girl in my belly! I just hope she's less of a pain when she comes out. Then again, if she's anything like me, I'm in for a world of trouble!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope you ladies had a good weekend. will try to catch up soon


----------



## lenorajoy

I think I'm a little torn. Generally things aren't so uncomfortable or painful that I just want to be done, because I know I'm going to miss being pregnant! At the same time, I would love to meet my baby much sooner than next month, but would like baby to have as much cooking time as possible, both for baby's sake and for ours.

I'm definitely starting to get excited with all of these contractions and twinges! If only I were so lucky to be one of those women that just doesn't find labor to be all that painful! That would be nice, wouldn't it? :haha: Certainly won't be holding my breath on that one!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I think I will miss being pregnant. But I want to hold my sweet little girl so bad!!!! I want to see her daddy getting interact with her. I sometimes feel bad that he doesn't get to experience what I do being pregnant. He gets to hear the complaints. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

I know, I can't imagine how unreal it must all seem to the dad when he doesn't get to experience any of it first hand. I always let DH know when the baby starts moving whenever he's around. He likes to feel the movements and now watch my belly move. He asked me once (earlier on when you couldn't see movements) what it feels like to me when the baby moves and that really made me realize how strange it must be to him. I'd be DYING of curiosity! I have to say, as much as periods and cramps and the discomforts of pregnancy and birth suck, I really feel privileged to be a woman.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, so baby is measuring 6 lbs 11 oz and apparently has a big swimming pool in there! :haha: I've been scheduled for another ultrasound next Monday and if I still have too much fluid they may want to induce at 38-39 weeks! :o They'll also check my cervix next Monday to see if I'm dilating at all yet and go from there with the decision. At this point they're just concerned that too much fluid may be extremely uncomfortable/painful for me. So we shall see in a week! I still want my February baby, but I've been getting the feeling I may not make it past 39 weeks anyway.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oh goodness Lenora. As long as everything is ok, yay for getting to meet baby early.


----------



## lenorajoy

Other than feeling VERY pregnant, I'm doing fine! We're doing some work tonight on what needs finished up for baby just in case of an early delivery, then Thursday we have a new (smaller) bed frame being delivered. Our bedroom isn't very large for a king bed, so we've been looking for a frame that takes up less space than our current log bed frame (which I would love to keep, but we just don't have the space for it) and found a great deal on Amazon this past weekend. Another busy week ahead! 

My mom is coming over Saturday to do some online birth classes with us since I've asked her to be one of my support people during labor and birth. She's very into natural and home remedies and is the most supportive of my plan for an unmedicated birth, so I'm really glad she'll be able to be there with me.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Luckily my inlaws car was fixed yesterday so I didn't have to come to work at 430a. We did get dumped on by snow and wind last night. Now it is turning into rain. Slickery stuff!!!!!! I was only 5 minutes late to work. It wasn't too bad of a drive this morning, but that was before it started to rain.


----------



## lenorajoy

Woohoo on the car business August! Ugh, being at work at 4:30 sounds awful. So glad you didn't have to do that. We've had some freezing rain here this morning, too. Be careful!


----------



## drjo718

Are people ttc still on this thread? I need more to occupy my time while I procrastinate on everything I have to do. Lol.


----------



## BethMaassen

drjo718 said:


> Are people ttc still on this thread? I need more to occupy my time while I procrastinate on everything I have to do. Lol.

I am. Have been since August last year.


----------



## drjo718

I'll join in then. A brief overview of my history is in my signature. I'm currently 12dpo and getting bfns. I'm spotting on tp though, which is abnormal for me. AF not due til Friday.


----------



## BethMaassen

drjo718 said:


> I'll join in then. A brief overview of my history is in my signature. I'm currently 12dpo and getting bfns. I'm spotting on tp though, which is abnormal for me. AF not due til Friday.

Sounds like could be a promising symptom.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> Are people ttc still on this thread? I need more to occupy my time while I procrastinate on everything I have to do. Lol.

yep... TTC since 2008. :wacko: Im on cd22 of AF ( yes you read that right, 22d of AF). 

------
My update:
I tried jump starting my cycle with soy and it did nothing, so im thinking that this is just some weird thing and Gods way of saying " hey, relax, you cant control any of this " or some sick joke from my body. Its a weird AF, light brown, old AF, then it goes heavy like normal AF and back again. No cramps, clots, etc. 

Dr just keeps saying " Theres nothing we can do ". :shrug:


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Are people ttc still on this thread? I need more to occupy my time while I procrastinate on everything I have to do. Lol.
> 
> yep... TTC since 2008. :wacko: Im on cd22 of AF ( yes you read that right, 22d of AF).
> 
> ------
> My update:
> I tried jump starting my cycle with soy and it did nothing, so im thinking that this is just some weird thing and Gods way of saying " hey, relax, you cant control any of this " or some sick joke from my body. Its a weird AF, light brown, old AF, then it goes heavy like normal AF and back again. No cramps, clots, etc.
> 
> Dr just keeps saying " Theres nothing we can do ". :shrug:Click to expand...

:o cd22 of AF? You poor thing! You're unmedicated right now, right?


----------



## lenorajoy

drjo718 said:


> I'll join in then. A brief overview of my history is in my signature. I'm currently 12dpo and getting bfns. I'm spotting on tp though, which is abnormal for me. AF not due til Friday.

Welcome! Hopefully you get a bfp by this weekend! We like test porn, so feel free to share when you test! :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

I feel like I'm in the TWW again waiting for this appointment Monday! It will determine if I'm being induced early, which will affect when I start maternity leave and when I start trying everything I can to get labor moving on its own!

In the mean time, I have much to do at home and at work, but it's so hard to concentrate on anything else! I've got some major baby brain going on. :haha:


----------



## drjo718

13dpo and another bfn for me. Still having pale peach spotting only when wiping, and not every time. So weird.


----------



## lenorajoy

I still had BFN on 13 dpo, so hopefully yours is just around the corner! :dust:


----------



## BethMaassen

*OnErth:* Goodness! 22days of AF? I could not imagine! Maybe your body is trying to do something? Like, I want to say "fix" or "clean" but that's not quite what I mean. 

*Lenora:* HOW EXCITING! I hope you manage to get everything done that you need to do! 

I am firmly against induction. Long story short, I believe that being forced to induce (mixed with fear because my OBGYN said because she was so big the might have to break her shoulder to get her out) with my first caused the complications with my 1st, resulting in a "We need to give you a cesarean RIGHT NOW else baby will be in danger!" 

*drjo:* Still time yet! With my 2, I got a very faint positive the day before AF was due. :dust:


----------



## lenorajoy

BethMaassen said:


> *Lenora:* HOW EXCITING! I hope you manage to get everything done that you need to do!
> 
> I am firmly against induction. Long story short, I believe that being forced to induce (mixed with fear because my OBGYN said because she was so big the might have to break her shoulder to get her out) with my first caused the complications with my 1st, resulting in a "We need to give you a cesarean RIGHT NOW else baby will be in danger!"

Thankfully my midwife is sensible and won't want to induce if I'm not already starting to dilate. I would much rather not induce and will definitely refuse unless I'm already starting on my own. I know I can refuse regardless, but if after some discussion it sounds like induction would be the safer way to go and I'm already dilating at my next appointment, I'll be trying everything I can to get labor started before the induction date. I really want to have a natural, unmedicated birth with no complications, so induction wouldn't be ideal. With the added weight and volume of all of the extra fluid, I think my body may be getting ready on its own. Only time will tell... which is what's killing me! :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

unmedicated yep. 

and i was induced with #3. I got 1/2 the dose of Pitocin a normal person gets ( since i was a VBA2C). I went in at 3cm and 50%. I was induced due to anxiety. I would say if it is favorable to your circumstances, then do it. :thumbup:


----------



## BethMaassen

I wanted unmedicated, with both my girls. Moira was supposed to be my VBAC... Except the little booger kept doing summersaults, and come 2 days before my due date She was sitting with her head in my hip and wedged in my ribs.. :haha:

Sounds good though, Lenora. I just get nervous when someone mentions it. But I know not all experiences are like mine. :D I should have gone with a midwife. My doctor was way to eager for cesareans, both times.. Next time, I am going to fight for a VBA2C. 

*OnErth:* Did the induction go okay? Would love to hear your experience!


----------



## drjo718

When did you end up with a bfp, lenora? 

I was induced with Nora for high blood pressure. I was already dilated to 3/80/-2. My midwife broke my water and within an hour I kicked into labor and didn't need pitocin. Nora was asynclitic until my very last push, and I had to have an episiotomy, but at least I delivered vaginally and we all came out ok.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> *OnErth:* Did the induction go okay? Would love to hear your experience!

Backstory:
#1 was c-section due to placenta abruption. I dilated to 8cm. #2, i was going VBAC BUT the dr said " we WILL NOT induce you and you WILL NOT go past 40wks". I didnt know any better and had NO support for a VBAC. When labor started but stalled at 5cm, they said too bad and did auto c-section. :( 

With #3 i FOUGHT HARD for VBA2C!! I researched and got support and help. I had a great dr! We didnt talk about induction because i was told with VBAC/VBA2C, you cant/shouldnt be induced. However, I had preterm labor at 32wks and then once i went past 36wks ( #1 and #2 were born at 36wks and #2 was in NICU for 2wks), i got extreme anxiety. Every twinge i was at the L&D thinking it was time. I even begged for a section ( the dr said no of course). Finally he said we will induce you if thats what you want and I said YES! 

I went in at around 7am, 3cm/50% and they gave me 1/2 the normal dose of pit a normal preg woman would get. I walked, got in the tub, laid there... and at 4pm, it REALLY hit and i got the epidural and labor got heavy. At 9pm, i was ready to push and she was born at 9:33pm as my biggest baby at 7.0lbs on her EDD. <3 

I wouldnt change anything, except i would have labored longer in the tub. I dont know id beg for an induction again but its an option should i need it! I got my VBA2C. :happydance:

** I do have placenta problems when pregnant so they have to monitor me closely. Placenta Abruption, Placenta Previa with/1 twin lost, hole in placenta. #3 did have breastfed jaundice after birth and did end up in the NICU but only for 2 days at a week old.


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth&InHvn said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> *OnErth:* Did the induction go okay? Would love to hear your experience!
> 
> Backstory:
> #1 was c-section due to placenta abruption. I dilated to 8cm. #2, i was going VBAC BUT the dr said " we WILL NOT induce you and you WILL NOT go past 40wks". I didnt know any better and had NO support for a VBAC. When labor started but stalled at 5cm, they said too bad and did auto c-section. :(
> 
> With #3 i FOUGHT HARD for VBA2C!! I researched and got support and help. I had a great dr! We didnt talk about induction because i was told with VBAC/VBA2C, you cant/shouldnt be induced. However, I had preterm labor at 32wks and then once i went past 36wks ( #1 and #2 were born at 36wks and #2 was in NICU for 2wks), i got extreme anxiety. Every twinge i was at the L&D thinking it was time. I even begged for a section ( the dr said no of course). Finally he said we will induce you if thats what you want and I said YES!
> 
> I went in at around 7am, 3cm/50% and they gave me 1/2 the normal dose of pit a normal preg woman would get. I walked, got in the tub, laid there... and at 4pm, it REALLY hit and i got the epidural and labor got heavy. At 9pm, i was ready to push and she was born at 9:33pm as my biggest baby at 7.0lbs on her EDD. <3
> 
> I wouldnt change anything, except i would have labored longer in the tub. I dont know id beg for an induction again but its an option should i need it! I got my VBA2C. :happydance:
> 
> ** I do have placenta problems when pregnant so they have to monitor me closely. Placenta Abruption, Placenta Previa with/1 twin lost, hole in placenta. #3 did have breastfed jaundice after birth and did end up in the NICU but only for 2 days at a week old.Click to expand...


:happydance: I am so glad you got your VBA2C! That makes me so hopeful! 

How much time did you go between babies? 
My two are 20 months apart. My doctor really pushed for a second c-section all through my pregnancy with my 2nd. And I refused all through it. They made me sign forms and everything. I am betting my doctor was pretty happy when baby was breech and I had no choice anymore. And she would not let me go past my EDD (Christmas Day 2015) 
She is now 12 months, and I know I been TTC, thinking I was gonna end up another c-section. So if I were to get pregnant say, this month the age would be .. 21 months difference? maybe 22?


----------



## lenorajoy

drjo718 said:


> When did you end up with a bfp, lenora?
> 
> I was induced with Nora for high blood pressure. I was already dilated to 3/80/-2. My midwife broke my water and within an hour I kicked into labor and didn't need pitocin. Nora was asynclitic until my very last push, and I had to have an episiotomy, but at least I delivered vaginally and we all came out ok.

I didn't get mine until 17 dpo! And that's with a normal 28 day cycle, so AF was due at 15 dpo. I may have had some VERY faint lines on 15 and 16 dpo, but didn't see them until after they had dried. Finally actually saw a line on 17 dpo. Hang in there!


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for sharing your experiences, ladies! <3 It really helps. 

Have any of you felt effacement/dilation? What did it feel like for you? And did you have any tightenings (ones that weren't painful, just uncomfortable) sporadically throughout the day before labor actually got started? If so, for how long? Did your discharge change to clear and watery (not stringy and stretchy)?

So many questions! :haha: I think I'm finally reaching the point where I'm about ready for labor to get started soon, I'm hoping in a couple of weeks. Things are really getting uncomfortable.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh! I forgot. I read in some others' experiences that you can request starting with a minimal amount of pitocin when being induced and only increase as needed. Others that have done this have said the later labor is a lot less painful and it really helped.


----------



## drjo718

14dpo and a bfn on frer. No spotting. I'm just going to wait for af now.


----------



## BethMaassen

I never felt dilation or effacement. With Athiliya I only dilated 1/2 cm by my due date. And I forget the effacement. With Moira I did not dilate at all and again forget the effacement. 

Athiliya was due March 31st 2014, and because she was measuring at 8lbs something at 35/36 weeks (I had GD) my doctor told me that she did not want to wait too much longer after my due date, and we decided to induce, though I did not want to. 
So on April 4th we went in that evening and I was given cervidil. And they started the pitocin after that. And there was not much change as far as dilation.. so on the 6th they broke my water manually, and it all stalled. I got stuck at 4cm... 
It was so painful and horrible. For me.. 
In my case, there was a lot going on... And I am convinced because I was in a panic, fearful, and not getting the emotional support I needed - on top of induction. It all shaped my experience and made it worse than it should have been.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm sorry you had such terrible experiences with labor and delivery! And wow, 8 lbs at 35/36 weeks! I would imagine next time around you're hoping for a vba2c?


----------



## lenorajoy

drjo718 said:


> 14dpo and a bfn on frer. No spotting. I'm just going to wait for af now.

You said AF is due tomorrow, right? I hope she's either right on time or you get your bfp!


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> I'm sorry you had such terrible experiences with labor and delivery! And wow, 8 lbs at 35/36 weeks! I would imagine next time around you're hoping for a vba2c?

Yeah. She was born at 10lbs 1oz. The lil' chunker. 

Moira's birth was nice. A c-section. But nowhere as traumatic. Mr doula actually had me laughing on the OR table. She was so supportive and loving. It really helped 

And yeah, I will go for a vba2c. I might have to get a different doctor Not sure my current will be supportive of the idea. She is a good doctor. She is a doctor to doctors and she has an amazing rep. But, she, at least with me, seems really keen to c-sections,


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> How much time did you go between babies?

#1- born Feb 28, 2005
#2- Born may 22, 2006 (about 15mo later)
#3- born Dec 22, 2007 (about 19mo later)





lenorajoy said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences, ladies! <3 It really helps.
> 
> Have any of you felt effacement/dilation? What did it feel like for you? And did you have any tightenings (ones that weren't painful, just uncomfortable) sporadically throughout the day before labor actually got started? If so, for how long? Did your discharge change to clear and watery (not stringy and stretchy)?
> 
> So many questions! :haha: I think I'm finally reaching the point where I'm about ready for labor to get started soon, I'm hoping in a couple of weeks. Things are really getting uncomfortable.

Never felt any of that or paid attention to my CM.


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth&InHvn said:


> #1- born Feb 28, 2005
> #2- Born may 22, 2006
> #3- born Dec 22, 2007

Just shy of 15 months and 19 months?

That makes me super hopeful!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- Are you feeling things? Is that why you're asking? Today I woke up with diarrhea. A couple hours after a complete system clean out (or at least that's what it felt like), I started to get cramps. I feel like I do before I get my period or like the very first day. I feel sooooooo much pressure down there right now. Sitting makes it worse. I thought maybe I needed to go to the bathroom again and nothing. I'm debating calling my dr as I really don't want to be that paranoid first time mom. Am I reading too much into this?


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> Lenora- Are you feeling things? Is that why you're asking? Today I woke up with diarrhea. A couple hours after a complete system clean out (or at least that's what it felt like), I started to get cramps. I feel like I do before I get my period or like the very first day. I feel sooooooo much pressure down there right now. Sitting makes it worse. I thought maybe I needed to go to the bathroom again and nothing. I'm debating calling my dr as I really don't want to be that paranoid first time mom. Am I reading too much into this?

No, I would definitely call! Those are all typical of labor starting. It could be unrelated, or you could have labor start and then stall and start again later, but better to be checked out since you're still preterm! Have you been having any shooting pains in or near your cervix? Lots of cm of any type?

Yeah, I've been having painless, but uncomfortable contractions, sometime with a lot of pressure. It seems almost every time I stand up and start walking I feel tightening for at least 20 seconds, at times up to a minute. I also have been having soft and much more frequent bms. Not full on diarrhea, but I've always been very regular, so the change is really noticeable to me. Actually I felt the need to go earlier and nothing happened, so... Not sure what that means.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> Lenora- Are you feeling things? Is that why you're asking? Today I woke up with diarrhea. A couple hours after a complete system clean out (or at least that's what it felt like), I started to get cramps. I feel like I do before I get my period or like the very first day. I feel sooooooo much pressure down there right now. Sitting makes it worse. I thought maybe I needed to go to the bathroom again and nothing. I'm debating calling my dr as I really don't want to be that paranoid first time mom. Am I reading too much into this?
> 
> No, I would definitely call! Those are all typical of labor starting. It could be unrelated, or you could have labor start and then stall and start again later, but better to be checked out since you're still preterm! Have you been having any shooting pains in or near your cervix? Lots of cm of any type?
> 
> Yeah, I've been having painless, but uncomfortable contractions, sometime with a lot of pressure. It seems almost every time I stand up and start walking I feel tightening for at least 20 seconds, at times up to a minute. I also have been having soft and much more frequent bms. Not full on diarrhea, but I've always been very regular, so the change is really noticeable to me. Actually I felt the need to go earlier and nothing happened, so... Not sure what that means.Click to expand...



I have not had any discharge. Not any more shooting pains than normal. My biggest concern here is the pressure. I feel like baby is going to pop out at any moment. I don't feel "normal". Like I just feel like something is wrong. Tired and shaky. It's weird.


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> Lenora- Are you feeling things? Is that why you're asking? Today I woke up with diarrhea. A couple hours after a complete system clean out (or at least that's what it felt like), I started to get cramps. I feel like I do before I get my period or like the very first day. I feel sooooooo much pressure down there right now. Sitting makes it worse. I thought maybe I needed to go to the bathroom again and nothing. I'm debating calling my dr as I really don't want to be that paranoid first time mom. Am I reading too much into this?
> 
> No, I would definitely call! Those are all typical of labor starting. It could be unrelated, or you could have labor start and then stall and start again later, but better to be checked out since you're still preterm! Have you been having any shooting pains in or near your cervix? Lots of cm of any type?
> 
> Yeah, I've been having painless, but uncomfortable contractions, sometime with a lot of pressure. It seems almost every time I stand up and start walking I feel tightening for at least 20 seconds, at times up to a minute. I also have been having soft and much more frequent bms. Not full on diarrhea, but I've always been very regular, so the change is really noticeable to me. Actually I felt the need to go earlier and nothing happened, so... Not sure what that means.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had any discharge. Not any more shooting pains than normal. My biggest concern here is the pressure. I feel like baby is going to pop out at any moment. I don't feel "normal". Like I just feel like something is wrong. Tired and shaky. It's weird.Click to expand...

With symptoms like that, I know your doctor would tell you to always call just in case. Are the cramps close together? Timeable? I know I felt pressure like that right around that same time when baby dropped into my pelvis. It stopped me in my tracks and was REALLY uncomfortable. I can't say it was particularly painful and I didn't have cramps. Cramps + a lot of pressure is what concerns me.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> Lenora- Are you feeling things? Is that why you're asking? Today I woke up with diarrhea. A couple hours after a complete system clean out (or at least that's what it felt like), I started to get cramps. I feel like I do before I get my period or like the very first day. I feel sooooooo much pressure down there right now. Sitting makes it worse. I thought maybe I needed to go to the bathroom again and nothing. I'm debating calling my dr as I really don't want to be that paranoid first time mom. Am I reading too much into this?
> 
> No, I would definitely call! Those are all typical of labor starting. It could be unrelated, or you could have labor start and then stall and start again later, but better to be checked out since you're still preterm! Have you been having any shooting pains in or near your cervix? Lots of cm of any type?
> 
> Yeah, I've been having painless, but uncomfortable contractions, sometime with a lot of pressure. It seems almost every time I stand up and start walking I feel tightening for at least 20 seconds, at times up to a minute. I also have been having soft and much more frequent bms. Not full on diarrhea, but I've always been very regular, so the change is really noticeable to me. Actually I felt the need to go earlier and nothing happened, so... Not sure what that means.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had any discharge. Not any more shooting pains than normal. My biggest concern here is the pressure. I feel like baby is going to pop out at any moment. I don't feel "normal". Like I just feel like something is wrong. Tired and shaky. It's weird.Click to expand...
> 
> With symptoms like that, I know your doctor would tell you to always call just in case. Are the cramps close together? Timeable? I know I felt pressure like that right around that same time when baby dropped into my pelvis. It stopped me in my tracks and was REALLY uncomfortable. I can't say it was particularly painful and I didn't have cramps. Cramps + a lot of pressure is what concerns me.Click to expand...

It's not really timetable because it's constant. Like period cramps. I did call my dr. Now waiting for them to call back and tell me what to do. UGH!!!! Lol. I wish I was one of those women who have easy pregnancies. I feel like it's been one thing or another this whole time! I'm so grateful for this little blessing but c'mon little girl! Give momma a break!


----------



## lenorajoy

Keep us posted!!


----------



## BethMaassen

August - That's pretty normal for end of pregnancy, but, If you are worried or have questions, giving the doctor a call is ok. I felt silly for calling with questions, but that's what they are there for.. Well, part of it. :) :)


----------



## lenorajoy

BethMaassen said:


> August - That's pretty normal for end of pregnancy, but, If you are worried or have questions, giving the doctor a call is ok. I felt silly for calling with questions, but that's what they are there for.. Well, part of it. :) :)

Is a lot of cramping normal? I've always read that was one to watch out for if you're not yet full term.

ETA: Although I suppose the question would really be how long has the cramping been going on? I believe my midwife told me if I had any cramps/painful contractions to drink some water and sit down. If they don't let up, then give her a call. Or perhaps she said to go to the hospital at that point to get checked out...


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> August - That's pretty normal for end of pregnancy, but, If you are worried or have questions, giving the doctor a call is ok. I felt silly for calling with questions, but that's what they are there for.. Well, part of it. :) :)
> 
> Is a lot of cramping normal? I've always read that was one to watch out for if you're not yet full term.
> 
> ETA: Although I suppose the question would really be how long has the cramping been going on? I believe my midwife told me if I had any cramps/painful contractions to drink some water and sit down. If they don't let up, then give her a call. Or perhaps she said to go to the hospital at that point to get checked out...Click to expand...


:dohh::dohh: oop, I completely over looked the cramping.. So sorry - My mind got away from me. Some family drama and getting ready for Moira's 12month well baby visit. 
Yeah, that definitely requires at the very least a phone call.

EDIT: Yeah I missed a lot.. I answered before reading replies to the initial post.. I had not noticed any. My bad. So sorry!


----------



## FLArmyWife

August- call. only managed to see the quote about the pressure and cleaning out but I'd call. Your dr might want to check since your body will do a clean out normally before starting labor


----------



## lenorajoy

BethMaassen said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> August - That's pretty normal for end of pregnancy, but, If you are worried or have questions, giving the doctor a call is ok. I felt silly for calling with questions, but that's what they are there for.. Well, part of it. :) :)
> 
> Is a lot of cramping normal? I've always read that was one to watch out for if you're not yet full term.
> 
> ETA: Although I suppose the question would really be how long has the cramping been going on? I believe my midwife told me if I had any cramps/painful contractions to drink some water and sit down. If they don't let up, then give her a call. Or perhaps she said to go to the hospital at that point to get checked out...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh: oop, I completely over looked the cramping.. So sorry - My mind got away from me. Some family drama and getting ready for Moira's 12month well baby visit.
> Yeah, that definitely requires at the very least a phone call.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I missed a lot.. I answered before reading replies to the initial post.. I had not noticed any. My bad. So sorry!Click to expand...

It happens to all of us! Especially when there's a lot going on. Sorry to hear about the family drama, I hope it lets up! That's never fun.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I did call 2 hours ago and I'm still waiting for them to call back. I have been drinking plenty of water. Sitting down is more uncomfortable than walking around or rocking side to side. The pressure is intense when sitting. 

Thank you all for the advice. I feel like a crazy paranoid FTM but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## BethMaassen

It's perfectly okay to be paranoid. :D 
I was paranoid more in my second pregnancy than my first. :haha: 
I had even found myself in L&D at one point because I had not felt her move in a few hours... I was soo paranoid! 
It's alright to be. :)


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> August - That's pretty normal for end of pregnancy, but, If you are worried or have questions, giving the doctor a call is ok. I felt silly for calling with questions, but that's what they are there for.. Well, part of it. :) :)
> 
> Is a lot of cramping normal? I've always read that was one to watch out for if you're not yet full term.
> 
> ETA: Although I suppose the question would really be how long has the cramping been going on? I believe my midwife told me if I had any cramps/painful contractions to drink some water and sit down. If they don't let up, then give her a call. Or perhaps she said to go to the hospital at that point to get checked out...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh: oop, I completely over looked the cramping.. So sorry - My mind got away from me. Some family drama and getting ready for Moira's 12month well baby visit.
> Yeah, that definitely requires at the very least a phone call.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I missed a lot.. I answered before reading replies to the initial post.. I had not noticed any. My bad. So sorry!Click to expand...
> 
> It happens to all of us! Especially when there's a lot going on. Sorry to hear about the family drama, I hope it lets up! That's never fun.Click to expand...


It is pretty crazy. My mother and I are fighting. We kicked my brother out, and now he is coming back. It is a really long story, and I will share. But, I gotta leave in 15 minutes and I got to naked babies to dress!


----------



## lenorajoy

August imagine if your baby girl was already here, you'd be paranoid if she were in danger then. She just happens to still be in your belly! Don't feel silly for being paranoid and playing it safe. You're just being a momma! And nobody else thinks you're silly for it. :hugs: How are those cramps doing? The positions that feel better to you make me wonder if it's actual labor.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I have yet to receive a phone call back from the dr. I just got a chance to call them back. I'm still at work. Anywho, they said dr should call back within 20 minutes. The nurse I spoke to was taken back that nobody had called me back yet based on my symptoms. Hopefully, I will get a call back. All my symptoms are still there.


----------



## AugustAngel15

And even if I don't call back, if it gets worse or stays the same, I think I will be going to urgent care after work. I have a feeling, if the dr calls back, they will tell me to go in anyways.


----------



## lenorajoy

They haven't called you yet?! Girl, I'd have gone to L&D by now! I hope things are okay. Can you leave work now?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I could.....but I'm a stubborn old bird that doesn't call in for anything. Lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

How much longer do you have to work? If it's much longer I'd say leave soon and go straight to the hospital to get it checked out. If you hear from your doctor on the way you can tell them you're on your way to the hospital. They may be able to help you get things stopped if you're actually in labor and give baby girl some more time to cook. If it's false labor they may be able to help you be more comfortable at least.


----------



## FLArmyWife

can you feel LO move at all?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I talked to the dr and yes, they would like me seen. I will be leaving in about 5 minutes to go. Yes I do feel LO moving. She's up high though. However I do have the anterior placenta so I don't feel much in the middle. I will let you all know whats going on when I find something out. 

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT YOU OFFER! I APPRECIATE IT SOOOOO VERY VERY MUCH!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

So glad you heard from your doctor! Go get yourself and baby girl taken care of. Update when you can!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I wouldn't have waited. I would have gone in. Fx it's just false!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Anxiously awaiting news August


----------



## BethMaassen

Same. Hope all is alright, August!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

she posted about 8pm EST, so if she went to ER, it may have taken quite awhile ( ours always does, even if they check you out, then ship you to L&D)...so assuming that, she may have been there late and be dead tired! I hope you got rest August!

:thumbup:


----------



## lenorajoy

She hasn't posted on FB yet either. Hope she and baby are okay and she's just getting some much-needed rest!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm totally feeling the love! Everything is looking good. I was having small sporadic contractions. I'm not dilated at all. Dr said high, closed, and hard. Which.....when you jay is already hurting and then they go poking up in there! Omg I wanted to punch dr so bad! They think the cramps are a combo of hips spreading and the weight/stress on my uterus. Miss sassy butt made my stay a very long one! They needed an hour of mostly constant heart monitoring on her. That little turd! She kept moving. She was even kicking the monitor. So I did not get to leave there until 3a. I'm still feeling crappy today. I'm following up with dr today. I didn't sleep very well last nighg either from being so uncomfortable. 

Thank you all for thinking of me!


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad to hear everything is okay with you and baby! What a late night, though. I hope you get some rest today!


----------



## FLArmyWife

so glad to hear August


----------



## BethMaassen

So happy to hear you and baby are well!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I promise to do my very best to catch up on Sunday. I apologize profusely. Life with an 11 1/2month old (say what? how is he almost 1 already?!) is just super hectic.


----------



## lenorajoy

We understand you're busy FLA. Babies tend to do that to us! Good to see you popping in, though!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I have another busy one ahead and will try to take it easy and not overdo it. I know my pelvis is starting to shift and prepare for baby, so I'm trying to take it easy on stairs especially. Living in a 4-level split that's easier said than done. :haha:

Oh, I did meet our pediatrician this afternoon. She's a young doctor, but very nice and went to a great school and did her residency at the best children's hospital in the area. So glad that went well! My SIL also takes her daughter to the same practice, as does her best friend, so I know some people with a history there that have only had great things to say.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> We understand you're busy FLA. Babies tend to do that to us! Good to see you popping in, though!
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I have another busy one ahead and will try to take it easy and not overdo it. I know my pelvis is starting to shift and prepare for baby, so I'm trying to take it easy on stairs especially. Living in a 4-level split that's easier said than done. :haha:
> 
> Oh, I did meet our pediatrician this afternoon. She's a young doctor, but very nice and went to a great school and did her residency at the best children's hospital in the area. So glad that went well! My SIL also takes her daughter to the same practice, as does her best friend, so I know some people with a history there that have only had great things to say.

It took us 5yrs to find a GOOD pediatrician but he was part of a teaching hospital and left, so it took ANOTHER 5yrs to find the PERFECT one! ;) We had ok or bad ones in between there.

Its a good feeling to find one that actually listens and is proactive! My girls have their yearly check ups on the 20th. It will go like this:

dd1: " Shes healthy, see you in a year"
dd2: " So shes still small, are you doing feeding team still? What about this idea _____"

:thumbup:


----------



## BethMaassen

I had not picked a pediatrician prior to having Athiliya. The hospital assigned one at her birth. I did not see her until Athiliya was 1.. At first we saw another doctor, who I loved, and wanted to make her Athiliya's ped. HOWEVER! She does not accept her insurance. So we saw a Registered Nurse. Who I like, but I felt did not listen to me... SO I started taking her to see the ped assigned at her birth. That one left shortly for another practice, and I got "saddled" with the RN again. 
We have been taking the girls to the RN ever since. I did not give her a chance. She has bent over backward to help me and the girls, even on a personal level. She's amazing. 

Moira just had her 12 month check up on the 12th. She is HUGE! 30inches long and 23lbs 8oz. :O It is hard to believe she struggled for the first month or so of her life with thriving!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> I had not picked a pediatrician prior to having Athiliya. The hospital assigned one at her birth. I did not see her until Athiliya was 1.. At first we saw another doctor, who I loved, and wanted to make her Athiliya's ped. HOWEVER! She does not accept her insurance. So we saw a Registered Nurse. Who I like, but I felt did not listen to me... SO I started taking her to see the ped assigned at her birth. That one left shortly for another practice, and I got "saddled" with the RN again.
> We have been taking the girls to the RN ever since. I did not give her a chance. She has bent over backward to help me and the girls, even on a personal level. She's amazing.
> 
> Moira just had her 12 month check up on the 12th. She is HUGE! 30inches long and 23lbs 8oz. :O It is hard to believe she struggled for the first month or so of her life with thriving!

Here you have to have a Ped proior to birth but they will use the hospitals for discharge or if problems come up. 

-------
We have been going to this Temple and its been great. We decided to get a childrens prayer book, we didnt realize though the pages wouldnt line up. LOL. So the Rabbi will say " turn to 200" and we scramble to find what page its actually on. I thought then, ill get an adult version to practice..except that idea didnt work either because this one is BIGGER! :blush::haha: I finally emailed the Rabbi and asked her to mark some common pages. 

Last night was really neat, they had a group of special needs kids come and sing. Their studio got 4ft of water from the big flood we had in August and our temple helped them get back on their feet. It melted my heart to hear them. Very talented people!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- It is awesome that you are on your own spiritual journey and you're allowing your children to freely choose their religion. 

Beth- WOW!!!! What a big girl!!!!! 

I hope everyone had a great weekend.

I'm still feeling the same. I had minimal energy this weekend. This week is filled with appointments. I have a physical with my primary and the hospital tour today. On Wednesday, I have an ultrasound and doctor appt. Friday I have the husband's holiday party. Saturday is my baby shower and Sunday I have my maternity photo shoot. Whoa. Busy busy busy!!!! OH! DH FINALLY got the crib put together so I can get her room going.


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I'm glad you found a temple you like! The page number difference sounds confusing, though!

August - Sounds like a very busy week! Take it easy when you can.

AFM - Ultrasound/weekly appointment with midwife this afternoon. I'm hoping they will decide an induction isn't necessary, but I trust their opinions, so if my midwife and doctor think it would be best for me and baby to scheduled induction, that's what we'll do. I'm glad DH is able to be there since he's off work today for Martin Luther King, Jr. Day.

Oh, and I hope she doesn't mind my announcing on here since she's very busy herself, but busytulip had her baby Saturday 1/14! Her husband shared on FB and FLA shared to her diary she has going on there. SO adorable!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

weekly appointments!! It makes you feel like the end is in sight! lol

Congrats on her baby! :baby:

----
today for MLK Day, we are going with our temple on a march and then lunch, which sounds great except its 40o and im not keen on dragging 3 kids downtown to do it but its for a good cause so we are going to bundle up! Then after its :sleep: time! For me and the boy i nanny! :coffee:


----------



## AugustAngel15

CONGRATS BUSY!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! Oh man Lenora, we're next!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

She had a girl, right?


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> CONGRATS BUSY!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! Oh man Lenora, we're next!!!!!!!!!!!

I know, and we're getting so close!!:yipee:



AugustAngel15 said:


> She had a girl, right?

Nope, a beautiful baby boy!! He's absolutely gorgeous.



OnErth&InHvn said:


> weekly appointments!! It makes you feel like the end is in sight! lol
> 
> Congrats on her baby! :baby:
> 
> ----
> today for MLK Day, we are going with our temple on a march and then lunch, which sounds great except its 40o and im not keen on dragging 3 kids downtown to do it but its for a good cause so we are going to bundle up! Then after its :sleep: time! For me and the boy i nanny! :coffee:

I know, getting so close! I can't wait to meet this baby!! I'm not even dreading labor... I think I've been in a doctor's office more in the last 3 months than I have my entire adult life! :haha:
That march sounds chilly, but you're right about the good cause. And a nap sounds glorious!


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl:I'm sitting here laughing at my :yipee: because there's NO way I could actually physically do that right now. Jumping jacks would either break me or my waters.


----------



## AugustAngel15

mmmmmmmmm pizza........


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG I can't say I've been terribly hungry, but the past couple of days everything I've seen has sounded like the most amazing thing ever! I want to eat everything! :haha: Struggling with the self control here... Thankfully I don't have access to anything delicious here at work apart from some very dark chocolate, so I'm forced to behave myself.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I want to eat everything but I can only eat little bits at a time. Otherwise I get heartburn really bad. But your ticker is making me want pizza really really really really really bad!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I seem to have a bit more room for food now because I don't seem to be full as quickly. Or for as long! As in I've had breakfast and 3 snacks and I'm so glad it's nearly lunch time AND we're having an early dinner after my appointment today - pizza oddly enough! :haha: YUM.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Hello ladies. I've been gone a terribly long time! I do silently stalk and read up but posting is another thing... going back to work was great but I've been so incredibly busy and evenings are filled with baby and then I'm exhausted. What are weekends? Lol... my mother in law left this Saturday and now my father in law is here to take care of out precious cargo. Can't believe she's 5 months already.

Lenora and August - can't wait to meet your little ones!!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mrs. MB said:


> Hello ladies. I've been gone a terribly long time! I do silently stalk and read up but posting is another thing... going back to work was great but I've been so incredibly busy and evenings are filled with baby and then I'm exhausted. What are weekends? Lol... my mother in law left this Saturday and now my father in law is here to take care of out precious cargo. Can't believe she's 5 months already.
> 
> Lenora and August - can't wait to meet your little ones!!!


Glad to hear you're doing good! I was actually thinking about you last night and was wondering how you were. But then my Monday started and my baby brain took over. Lol!


----------



## lenorajoy

SO GOOD to hear from you MB! I've been thinking of you lately as well, wondering how things are going with your little one. 5 months already?! How does that happen? I bet she's grown so much! I'm glad to hear going back to work has gone well for you, and you have more help on the way! I can only imagine how busy life has gotten for you. Life is already incredibly busy for me, so I'm a little anxious about how busy I will be after baby, but it'll be a different sort of busy that I'm really looking forward to, so I'm sure it'll be fine. We're always glad to see the occasional post, so check in whenever you can! :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Back from the march- VERY overwhelming. :wacko::sleep::headspin::help:


----------



## FLArmyWife

itzyb89 said:


> DH and I B'D on Dec 14-15 (it was around midnight lol) and that morning (Dec 15) I woke up to EWCM.
> 
> I never check my cycles since I know we weren't trying TTC, so I have no idea when I O'v or anything like that. Only thing I know is that my cycle can range from 28-30 days based on past 3 cycles. So I am guessing AF should have shown up anywhere from Dec 28-30.
> 
> I took a test Dec 27 FMU and got BFN then tested again FMU on the 30th and got another BFN and once more FMU on the 31st ( I needed to know whether I could drink or not lol) and once again BFN
> 
> That same day Dec. 31, a few hours later I had two pale pink and watery spots (could that IB, isn't it too late?) when I wiped (sorry TMI) and I for sure thought AF would show up and now here I am with AF nowhere in sight and I am just too scared to test only to see a BFN again
> 
> On the other hand, I was having AF cramps a few days before the 28th which made me think I was about to start but nothing. And on the 28th I started having extremely aching boobs... I have shooting pains, nipple tenderness, and most weird of all I feel like I am engorged.. like it felt when I needed to breastfeed my baby 7 years ago... and I am having to pee all the time and I've been going to bed at 8 every day when I usually go to bed around 11 or 12 depending on hubby. I wake up around 2 am extremely nauseous and have been smelling everything and nothing seems tasty and a lot of food tastes weird. (also I never have any PMS signs at all, & I usually don't start cramping until maybe 30 min to an hour after AF shows up)
> 
> Could I possibly still be pregnant???

I definitely think it could have been implantation pain and spotting. I have seen it happen if the egg is late the implant. However, 15+ days would be a VERY long time before implantation. It could be just early uterus stretching and early pregnancy spotting though. I know ladies who spotted all through their first tri. 



itzyb89 said:


> Thank you!! I wanted to test so bad but after three BFN I couldn't bring myself to do it... with no AF I can still hold on to something lol but will be testing tomorrow since DH wants me to and I will be going to the Dr for blood test on Mon
> 
> Hoping for my BFP since DH wants to wait until 2018 TTC. This was my only opportunity lol and I feel all the symptoms... I'm going to feel like a fool if I see a BFN.. that would mean it was all in my head and I cannot fathom how I could make myself feel the way I do smh but we'll see... hopefully posting a BFP tomorrow

Did you ever test? If it was a bfn don't feel like a fool, our bodies can play cruel tricks on us. Nothing is clear cut with a woman's cycle.



AugustAngel15 said:


> I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> My husband was in a car accident on Thursday. Thankfully, he is fine. He just has bumps and bruises and some whiplash. My new car is another story. UGH!!!!! I'm very thankful he is ok. I just don't have the time or energy to deal with insurance and what not.

Oh no! So glad he is ok and only ended up getting whiplash. I'm sorry the new car isn't as great of shape though.



AugustAngel15 said:


> I'm not feeling it today. Lol. Not looking forward to all the calls I have to make in regards to my demon car. I'm not feeling work. I had to get up at 3a to take my husband to work. He works an hour away from our house. He starts at 5a. Then I had to be to work at 6a. Then after work I have to go pick him up. Work is going to be crazy today!!!! I'm exhausted and it is only 730a. Hopefully, the inlaws car will be done getting fixed tonight so we can use that in the meantime. Otherwise, DH will have to drop me off 1.5 hours before my shift tomorrow. My Tuesdays are 12 hours days. So that would mean I'd be here for 13.5 hours. Not feeling it!!!!!
> Girl you better take it easy!
> 
> As far as baby goes, she is very active and making me pee a lot. Next U/S and appt is 01/18. Then we go to weekly appointments. OMG!!!!! We were going to put the crib up this weekend but we bummed around. He was sore and I'm always tired. We watched tv and snuggled with the dogs all weekend.
> eek getting so close! I remember just thinking how surreal it was to go to weekly appointments. Hope you managed to get the crib up soon.
> I hope you are feeling better than I am, Lenora!!!!




lenorajoy said:


> Ah, we had such big plans for getting this done this weekend and did the same! :haha: We did get some things done, but the most I accomplished was washing all of the new baby stuff. Bumming around just sounded SO much better. And I'm still exhausted this morning!
> It is so hard towards the end to find motivation to do anything.
> 
> OMG Saturday baby was doing all kinds of things in there. I was sitting on the couch trying to get the gel nail polish off my nails (totally didn't work, btw) for a while and baby was practicing gymnastics I think. Because baby is so low now, a lot of it was really low and rather hurt a bit. I also had some pretty intense contractions over the weekend (nothing regular, so nothing to worry about) and some stabbing pains somewhere near my cervix. My best guess is maybe effacement is starting? It didn't feel like the pains were in the cervix itself, but very near it.
> lol just assume the gymnastics pain is prep for labor :winkwink:
> 
> I have an appointment with my midwife and a growth scan scheduled this afternoon, so I'll mention all of it to her. I believe today is also the day I'm supposed to be swabbed for GBS, so there's that fun to look forward to! Really starting to count down the weeks and wondering if I'll make it to my due date. Really hoping for a February baby!

Hope your appointment went well. The GBS swab was annoying.



AugustAngel15 said:


> I was getting some of those stabbing pains yesterday as well. She's either really low or really high. And when she is low, oh my goodness! I feel like there is a badger in there trying to claw its way out oh my lady bits!!!! Also, when I wake up in the morning, my front of my pelvis in my labia region, hurts so bad! Like it is really hard to move. After being up and about for a good 30 minutes, it isn't so bad.

it's crazy how something so little can cause so much pain before even entering the world lol. Hope your lady bits are feeling better



lenorajoy said:


> :rofl: I need a handle hanging from the ceiling to help me turn over at night and help me get out of bed! Not only is it incredibly difficult moving at this point, but the added difficulty adds to the pelvic pain!

yea it's no fun to feel like a turtle who cannot roll over unassisted. when rolling from back to side though try to squeeze your knees together to help with the pelvic pain.



AugustAngel15 said:


> I think we both may be reaching the point of just being over pregnancy. Lol. And yes, turning in bed is the most difficult thing! Maybe I should just start sleeping in my recliner. Lol.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm very thankful for this little girl in my belly! I just hope she's less of a pain when she comes out. Then again, if she's anything like me, I'm in for a world of trouble!!!!

and in a year you'll miss some of that



lenorajoy said:


> I think I'm a little torn. Generally things aren't so uncomfortable or painful that I just want to be done, because I know I'm going to miss being pregnant! At the same time, I would love to meet my baby much sooner than next month, but would like baby to have as much cooking time as possible, both for baby's sake and for ours.
> it's hard. you do feel super torn in the end because right now, though a little painful, it is still easy to essentially go and do whatever without much planning. Then they come and, as much as you love snuggling them, just a simple trip to the store feels like a chore which is then when you decide you want them back in your belly lol
> I'm definitely starting to get excited with all of these contractions and twinges! If only I were so lucky to be one of those women that just doesn't find labor to be all that painful! That would be nice, wouldn't it? :haha: Certainly won't be holding my breath on that one!

lol don't hold your breath is right but I found it more bearable than I thought. The crappy IV placement in my hand was the WORST pain ever, even considering all my surgeries AND thinking of my post c-section pain, I will always say that stupid hand IV was TERRIBLE! I wanted them to just give me a pain med for my hand!



AugustAngel15 said:


> I think I will miss being pregnant. But I want to hold my sweet little girl so bad!!!! I want to see her daddy getting interact with her. I sometimes feel bad that he doesn't get to experience what I do being pregnant. He gets to hear the complaints. Lol

 it's amazing to see them melt :) can't wait for you to experience that



lenorajoy said:


> I know, I can't imagine how unreal it must all seem to the dad when he doesn't get to experience any of it first hand. I always let DH know when the baby starts moving whenever he's around. He likes to feel the movements and now watch my belly move. He asked me once (earlier on when you couldn't see movements) what it feels like to me when the baby moves and that really made me realize how strange it must be to him. I'd be DYING of curiosity! I have to say, as much as periods and cramps and the discomforts of pregnancy and birth suck, I really feel privileged to be a woman.

I know my dh was so weirded out but excited to feel Sweets move. Kinda that "eww cool" kinda mode. 



lenorajoy said:


> Ok, so baby is measuring 6 lbs 11 oz and apparently has a big swimming pool in there! :haha: I've been scheduled for another ultrasound next Monday and if I still have too much fluid they may want to induce at 38-39 weeks! :o They'll also check my cervix next Monday to see if I'm dilating at all yet and go from there with the decision. At this point they're just concerned that too much fluid may be extremely uncomfortable/painful for me. So we shall see in a week! I still want my February baby, but I've been getting the feeling I may not make it past 39 weeks anyway.

sounds like a good size and lol about the swimming pool. Be ready to feel like you dropped an entire pot of water on yourself whenever your water breaks. 
Baby will be fine at 38-39 weeks. I was 38+2 and all was perfectly fine. Eek it gets so exciting to start to hear about effacement and dilation. I was also super curious of my station. 



lenorajoy said:


> Other than feeling VERY pregnant, I'm doing fine! We're doing some work tonight on what needs finished up for baby just in case of an early delivery, then Thursday we have a new (smaller) bed frame being delivered. Our bedroom isn't very large for a king bed, so we've been looking for a frame that takes up less space than our current log bed frame (which I would love to keep, but we just don't have the space for it) and found a great deal on Amazon this past weekend. Another busy week ahead!
> oo post pics of your bed frame. We have a king bed in a small bedroom and only have the metal frame right now. I'm interested to see what you found
> 
> My mom is coming over Saturday to do some online birth classes with us since I've asked her to be one of my support people during labor and birth. She's very into natural and home remedies and is the most supportive of my plan for an unmedicated birth, so I'm really glad she'll be able to be there with me.

1 thing I was super upset about when I realized I was in labor was doing ZERO birthing classes. I'd watched a few things online but to ME (anxiety disorder coming in here) I felt VERY illprepared. I guess in the end the c-section saved me from that unsureness. 
I hope you are able to find lots of unmedicated tools to help you. 


more to come.. trying to catch up in parts since I"m so far behind


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry the march was overwhelming onerth. But well done participating!

FLA - I'll try to remember to grab a pic of the bed tonight. It looks really nice and seems surprisingly sturdy! It was an Amazon purchase, so you never know what you'll get...

AFM - No scheduled induction for me!! :happydance: AFI measured 23.8 (compared to last week's 26), so it's within the normal range and they're not calling it polyhydramnios. Apparently 23.8 means they've measured 10 inches of fluid in there! No wonder my uterus feels like a balloon that might pop if poked too hard! :haha: On top of that, baby is most likely well over 7 lbs by now based on last week's measurement of 6 lbs 11 oz, so if I should make it to my due date I may have close to a 9-lb baby on my hands! :o

My midwife said they're treating it as a normal pregnancy from this point, so no more ultrasounds. If I feel many of the same things I've been feeling over the last week, I may ask her to check for progress next week just so I know if I should go into labor before my 39 week appointment where I'm starting. I know it won't matter much unless I'm like 3 cm or something as progression can happen really fast or take weeks, but I may just feel like knowing for my own curiosity.

Also got my GBS results - negative! Yay!


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLa- So good to hear from you! I hope all is well in your tropical paradise!

Lenora- YAY!!!!! BTW I think you're have a girl. You're carrying so high!!!!!!

Onearth- I hope you had a great time at the march even though you're exhausted!

AFM- We were blessed to have been hit by a major ice storm last night. The roads are awful. I had hubby drive me to work 3 hours late. Hopefully, the roads gets cleared up quickly. He made it to work just fine too. He will be picking me up tonight from work so I should be good.


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> FLa- So good to hear from you! I hope all is well in your tropical paradise!
> 
> Lenora- YAY!!!!! BTW I think you're have a girl. You're carrying so high!!!!!!
> 
> Onearth- I hope you had a great time at the march even though you're exhausted!
> 
> AFM- We were blessed to have been hit by a major ice storm last night. The roads are awful. I had hubby drive me to work 3 hours late. Hopefully, the roads gets cleared up quickly. He made it to work just fine too. He will be picking me up tonight from work so I should be good.

I'm not telling DH, but I'm secretly hoping it's a girl! Quite honestly I don't care either way, but I LOVE the girl's name we've picked out and I'm just feeling a girl. I'll be SO over the moon if it's a boy, though! It's funny to think of carrying high when the baby is so low, but part of that may be the sheer size of my uterus right now! There must not be anywhere to go but up and out!

I'm glad you're playing it safe and DH was able to drive you in to work and pick you up.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - you really never know. I had zero idea I was going into labor. Mucous plug she's a few pieces after the sweep but until my water broke and contractions came on 4 minutes apart I was just chilling on the couch with the dog watching TV. 

August - holy molly!!! That's awful. Here we were complaining about massive rains


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> FLa- So good to hear from you! I hope all is well in your tropical paradise!
> 
> Lenora- YAY!!!!! BTW I think you're have a girl. You're carrying so high!!!!!!
> 
> Onearth- I hope you had a great time at the march even though you're exhausted!
> 
> AFM- We were blessed to have been hit by a major ice storm last night. The roads are awful. I had hubby drive me to work 3 hours late. Hopefully, the roads gets cleared up quickly. He made it to work just fine too. He will be picking me up tonight from work so I should be good.
> 
> 
> I'm not telling DH, but I'm secretly hoping it's a girl! Quite honestly I don't care either way, but I LOVE the girl's name we've picked out and I'm just feeling a girl. I'll be SO over the moon if it's a boy, though! It's funny to think of carrying high when the baby is so low, but part of that may be the sheer size of my uterus right now! There must not be anywhere to go but up and out!
> 
> I'm glad you're playing it safe and DH was able to drive you in to work and pick you up.Click to expand...



I felt from the very beginning that I was having a girl. I started calling the baby "she" before we confirmed on the u/s. Are you sharing your names or is it a surprise? You have a way better secret keeping ability than I do. Lol


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - you really never know. I had zero idea I was going into labor. Mucous plug she's a few pieces after the sweep but until my water broke and contractions came on 4 minutes apart I was just chilling on the couch with the dog watching TV.
> 
> August - holy molly!!! That's awful. Here we were complaining about massive rains


It is absolutely awful. We couldn't even make it down our driveway. We live way out in the country and our driveway is 800 feet long. DH put the truck in 4x4 and we drove through the field to get to the road. Lol. My driveway is probably 3 inches of ice. The roads are like 1-2 inches of ice. The main roads were not as bad.


----------



## lenorajoy

augustangel15 said:


> mrs. Mb said:
> 
> 
> lenora - you really never know. I had zero idea i was going into labor. Mucous plug she's a few pieces after the sweep but until my water broke and contractions came on 4 minutes apart i was just chilling on the couch with the dog watching tv.
> 
> August - holy molly!!! That's awful. Here we were complaining about massive rains
> 
> 
> it is absolutely awful. We couldn't even make it down our driveway. We live way out in the country and our driveway is 800 feet long. Dh put the truck in 4x4 and we drove through the field to get to the road. Lol. My driveway is probably 3 inches of ice. The roads are like 1-2 inches of ice. The main roads were not as bad.Click to expand...

yikes!


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> FLa- So good to hear from you! I hope all is well in your tropical paradise!
> 
> Lenora- YAY!!!!! BTW I think you're have a girl. You're carrying so high!!!!!!
> 
> Onearth- I hope you had a great time at the march even though you're exhausted!
> 
> AFM- We were blessed to have been hit by a major ice storm last night. The roads are awful. I had hubby drive me to work 3 hours late. Hopefully, the roads gets cleared up quickly. He made it to work just fine too. He will be picking me up tonight from work so I should be good.
> 
> 
> I'm not telling DH, but I'm secretly hoping it's a girl! Quite honestly I don't care either way, but I LOVE the girl's name we've picked out and I'm just feeling a girl. I'll be SO over the moon if it's a boy, though! It's funny to think of carrying high when the baby is so low, but part of that may be the sheer size of my uterus right now! There must not be anywhere to go but up and out!
> 
> I'm glad you're playing it safe and DH was able to drive you in to work and pick you up.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I felt from the very beginning that I was having a girl. I started calling the baby "she" before we confirmed on the u/s. Are you sharing your names or is it a surprise? You have a way better secret keeping ability than I do. LolClick to expand...

I'm going to keep the names we've picked out secret. I've got to keep the anticipation for you guys! :haha: ;)


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - you really never know. I had zero idea I was going into labor. Mucous plug she's a few pieces after the sweep but until my water broke and contractions came on 4 minutes apart I was just chilling on the couch with the dog watching TV.
> 
> August - holy molly!!! That's awful. Here we were complaining about massive rains

MB your labor was insane!! So fast and so sudden. Which I'm sure you remember all too well. :haha: How long was it for you between mucous plug shedding and water breaking?


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope mine goes as fast as yours MrsMB!


----------



## FLArmyWife

little man just got up so can't do catch up part 2 yet but I was laughing at the "carrying high". All the wives tales pointed to girl for us. 

also here is pics from my last weeks. I delivered at 38 + 3
 



Attached Files:







35 to 38.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmyWife said:


> little man just got up so can't do catch up part 2 yet but I was laughing at the "carrying high". All the wives tales pointed to girl for us.
> 
> also here is pics from my last weeks. I delivered at 38 + 3

Whoa, the difference between 37 and 38 weeks! I feel like I'm right between those two right now, but the belly shape is really similar. I've checked out some of the wives tales lists and I always come out just barely weighted toward girl! But obviously that can be very wrong.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ohh, ill play! I dont have any pics of me with DS but here is DD1, born 2 days after this pic ( 36wks) and then DD2 last progression ( born at 40wks)!!
 



Attached Files:







pics020.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5









bellypregresson3rdtri-1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AugustAngel15

Pardon my dirty mirror lol. This was me at 34 weeks. I don't have a more recent one yet.
 



Attached Files:







20161228_082253.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AugustAngel15

I felt small until I looked at that. Lol! And I'm carrying low and long!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'll have to try to remember to take another bump pic for this week tomorrow. 

Onerth - You look tiny with your first DD 2 days before delivery! I feel like a house in comparison! :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I'll have to try to remember to take another bump pic for this week tomorrow.
> 
> Onerth - You look tiny with your first DD 2 days before delivery! I feel like a house in comparison! :haha:

I was tiny! She was small but i was too. I did feel much bigger with DS and DD2. 

---
Oh for the march yesterday. I think i expected something else? I expected a march as in marching, walking, etc. We arrived and met up with the Temple, then stood there for an hour. We walked maybe a foot and listened to this person talk but they were around the corner and we couldnt hear them. Then we walked about 2 city blocks to the square and tried to listen to the mayor, which was hard to do. By time we got there all the kids in the group were starving so the Rabbi said " lets go to lunch".. and we veered off course to lunch. It was a fancy place, not used to kids or large crowds ( 12+ of us) so that took 2 hours! It was about 1 and i said " nap time" and left. The boy i nanny went straight to sleep and so did I! 

Im glad we experienced it but im not sure id do it again.


----------



## lenorajoy

Hmm I can see how that would have been a bit disappointing Onerth.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - I had my appointment at 11am and my mucous plug started coming out around 3pm but there was just a smudge here and there. Water broke at 8:31pm.

August - oh no you don't girl, I think every labor is traumatic but to go from couch to fucking hell (pardon my French) in a matter of two hours with no pain meds was awful. Our birthing class instructor actually told us that quick labor is bad but I didn't realize how bad until I was there :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

quick is bad because you dont get a break, theres no slow transition from one phase to the next. Just BAM! 

You dont want it to drag out for hours/days but you also want gradual ;)

ETA: Speaking of plugs, i dont remember losing mine with any of them? Actually i would have no idea what to look for to be honest! Im sure i lost it but i dont know when or how!


----------



## lenorajoy

Man, that's fast!! What a whirlwind, and I can imagine the shock of it being a bit traumatizing.

I would imagine if labor is too quick, you'd be at greater risk for tearing, right? I'd like to go for maybe a 8-9-hour labor. :haha: I feel for anyone having to go through it for more than a day! It must feel like it will never end!

I'm hoping I'll get to see my mucous plug. Purely out of curiosity of weird things!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mrs MB- I guess I didn't realize yours was that quick. No thank you is right! I just don't want it to be one of those 20+ hours things. 

Lenora- :rofl: I feel the same way about gross things! I had my ACL replaced last year and requested pictures of inside my knee. I got them! My favorite is the drill going through my bone! I also have pictures of a giant tumor they removed from under my collar bone back in 2013. I asked the dr if I could see it. When he showed it to me, I was still doped up but my mom took pictures for me. Gross things are awesome!


----------



## Mrs. MB

August and Lenora - women after my own heart!!! I have pictures of my acid reflux from when they did endoscopy!!! I also have the MRI of the floating disk in my C-spine :)

OnErth - I didn't get to see much of the mucous plug. It was a little bit of what looked like blood covered snot. I guess most of it came out during actual labor. I definitely got no break whatsoever. My contractions didn't even normalize. They were just one after another, after another.

Lenora - yeah, my husband was outside on the deck and I just heard a loud pop. The dog and I looked at each other - WTF? Then I got up and whooooosh! Then I was cussing out the birthing class instructor with her "you can get through anything for a minute." Yeah, I supposes I could but not for two and a half and then back at it less than 30 seconds later! I'm not trying to scare you. Honestly, it sucked donkey balls but my beautiful girl arrived safely. I did have "an unremarkable tear" that needed stitching. It took me a bit to heal but four months after labor I'm as good as new. Save a little pesky hemmorhoid.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Here's my little big girl!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1921.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i have never torn, so i guess that good but my BFFs sister did and i imagine it hurts like the dickens!

Yes those good old hemorrhoids after! EEEK. PSA: Make sure you take Senekot after so you can poop!!! I didnt after DS and they didnt tell me. I thought id die. DD1 and DD2 I brought it with me!

I looked at them stitching me up during my c-section ( after being able to feel them doing it) and that was weird. In the big lights above, its a mirror type reflection and i could see it.

---- thoughts????


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth&InHvn said:


> i have never torn, so i guess that good but my BFFs sister did and i imagine it hurts like the dickens!
> 
> Yes those good old hemorrhoids after! EEEK. PSA: Make sure you take Senekot after so you can poop!!! I didnt after DS and they didnt tell me. I thought id die. DD1 and DD2 I brought it with me!
> 
> I looked at them stitching me up during my c-section ( after being able to feel them doing it) and that was weird. In the big lights above, its a mirror type reflection and i could see it.
> 
> ---- thoughts????

 I think that's a beginning of a bfp, OnErth!


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- i see something!
 



Attached Files:







onerth.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5









onerth2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wishing_

Hi! I'm 9 days late. My cd is 35 days. I'm on cd 46. On the 6th day I was late I had a bfn but I got 3 positive opks. I keep reading that some people found out they were pregnant using opks before taking a hpt.


----------



## Mrs. MB

OnErth - I see a faint line!!!!

Wishing - Did you confirm O with temping and OPKs or just OPKs? Do you continue to have a positive OPK? I'm not a specialist but I would imagine by the time you're 9 days late you should get a positive HPT?


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> i have never torn, so i guess that good but my BFFs sister did and i imagine it hurts like the dickens!
> 
> Yes those good old hemorrhoids after! EEEK. PSA: Make sure you take Senekot after so you can poop!!! I didnt after DS and they didnt tell me. I thought id die. DD1 and DD2 I brought it with me!
> 
> I looked at them stitching me up during my c-section ( after being able to feel them doing it) and that was weird. In the big lights above, its a mirror type reflection and i could see it.
> 
> ---- thoughts????

OMG OMG I think I see something, too! Fx this is the start of a bfp and a sticky sticky bean!!

Oh, and I've never heard of senokot, but I googled it. It's a stool softener, right? Great idea, and not something I would have thought of! Thanks for the tip!

That must have been really strange, but also fascinating watching them stitch you up! I know I wouldn't have been able to look away! :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Here's my little big girl!

Ohhhhh she's so big!! :kiss: Beautiful little girl you have!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> August and Lenora - women after my own heart!!! I have pictures of my acid reflux from when they did endoscopy!!! I also have the MRI of the floating disk in my C-spine :)
> 
> OnErth - I didn't get to see much of the mucous plug. It was a little bit of what looked like blood covered snot. I guess most of it came out during actual labor. I definitely got no break whatsoever. My contractions didn't even normalize. They were just one after another, after another.
> 
> Lenora - yeah, my husband was outside on the deck and I just heard a loud pop. The dog and I looked at each other - WTF? Then I got up and whooooosh! Then I was cussing out the birthing class instructor with her "you can get through anything for a minute." Yeah, I supposes I could but not for two and a half and then back at it less than 30 seconds later! I'm not trying to scare you. Honestly, it sucked donkey balls but my beautiful girl arrived safely. I did have "an unremarkable tear" that needed stitching. It took me a bit to heal but four months after labor I'm as good as new. Save a little pesky hemmorhoid.

Yikes!! What a way to start labor! It seems about half of my BH contractions last well over a minute (more like 2), and the other half about a minute. I really wish I had my phone with me so far when they happen so I could time them just for fun. Sometimes I get contractions when I'm sitting, and those tend to be the painful ones for some reason, but most of the time they happen when I'm standing and/or walking around and I'm nowhere near my phone.

Oh, and :rofl: at donkey balls! Eeeh, hemmorhoids... Tearing and hemmorhoids are honestly the part of labor and delivery I dread. The idea of contractions doesn't really bother me, though I know it'll be painful.



Wishing_ said:


> Hi! I'm 9 days late. My cd is 35 days. I'm on cd 46. On the 6th day I was late I had a bfn but I got 3 positive opks. I keep reading that some people found out they were pregnant using opks before taking a hpt.

I would think you would have some lines going by now. Did you test before AF was due? Did you get a positive at any point? I believe I've heard that for some women opks go nearly positive leading up to AF, so I don't know if that would be much to go on unless you've tested with them before AF in the past when you weren't pregnant. The easiest way to get a definite answer at this point may be to ask your doctor for a blood test just to confirm. If it's negative, unfortunately it'll probably be a while before they'll be willing to check things out if AF never shows.


----------



## AugustAngel15

MrsMB- I love that you said "sucked donkey balls" because that is how I speak! You are a woman after my heart!!!! Lol

Onearth- I SEE A LINE!!!!!! OOOOH BABY!!!!!!

Wishing- I actually got positive OPKs before I got a BFP HCG. I had irregular cycles as well. I was getting positive OPKs for 10 days before I got a BFP HCG. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

About 20 mins after the last 2 minute contraction I timed, I'm not sure if I just had an almost 6 minute contraction or if that was three 2 minute contractions back to back. The one 20 mins ago was a bit crampy, but the last one (or three) were just tightening. I'm going to keep tracking for curiosity's sake!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Oooooh Lenora! Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

It seems highly unlikely to me that this could be actual labor starting, but I guess you never know! I'll just keep tracking for fun.


----------



## lenorajoy

37 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3043.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, I've actually been feeling fairly well this week as far as discomfort goes, but OMG my ribs!! It could be due to the size of my uterus currently with the size of baby and all of the fluid I have going on, but the rib pain just won't let up today! Maybe baby is pressing up against my ribs, though I don't feel any kicking or anything up there. Baby feels pretty low actually. Anybody else have this in pregnancy?


----------



## Wishing_

No. I forgot I had them. But I had some cramping and ewcm around Dec 28 & 29. The result line is starting to get light. All the dark ones are from when I test in the afternoon. We're ntnp. I had back pains for over a week, nauseous & hungry all the time. I even feel nauseous eating. So I take my time eating. My boobs would randomly get a burning feeling under them. Mostly in the right. Sometimes the nipples too & extra saliva. I feel like my tongue could float! Lol

Lenor - still timing the contractions?

August- were the faint pos or as dark or darker than the control line? Today would be my third day using opk because I ran out of hpt.


----------



## lenorajoy

And another post! :haha:

Those contractions ended up getting about 10 mins apart and were about 2 mins long over a span of 3 hours, but it's since been more than an hour and a half since I've had one. Hopefully I'll have something to show for all of that discomfort! They didn't get progressively worse, so I didn't imagine it would turn into anything. There were just a few mixed in there that involved cramps and back pain, and at one point I could really feel some pressure on my cervix. Everything is back to normal now except the sore ribs that just won't let up!

I do have to wonder how long I've got left, though...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

geez, you ask about a HPT on fertility friend and all they want to talk about is my long AF. Im NOT asking about that! :growlmad:

in other news, todays is MAYBE slightly darker? it might even be the exact same. Im not sure. Could just be evaps.


----------



## lenorajoy

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Onerth!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Update- Baby has dropped from 24th percentile to 12th. My fluid is lower again. I'm one cm dilated. So at this point I will get abother scan in a week. If my fluid is lower, I'm getting induced. If not, I will have another scan a week later. If I don't go naturally before, I will be induced around 38-39 weeks. Their fear is my placenta is failing because her growth has dropped so much.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry for not checking in lately. I've read up though! So exciting that we're on baby watch for Lenora and August! :happydance:

Lenora, sounds like your body is doing some practice runs! Trust me, you won't be able to talk/breathe through the real deal contractions, and those should be when you start timing them. I had a 18 hour labor with my first, and then with Ellie it was very fast, I was only in my hospital room for a little over two hours by the time she was here. I prefer the faster and crazier labor (Ellie's) even though it was a bit traumatizing lol.

Mrs MB so nice to hear from you, little V is just precious. Getting so big!

OnErth hope that turns into a :bfp:!

Ellie turned 11 months yesterday and now I sit here in denial that I have to start planning a first birthday party. I remember this time last year writing on here and being impatient about my due date like it was yesterday. Sigh!

I think I win for smallest belly... here was mine at 38 & 39 weeks lol

*poof*


----------



## Disneymom1129

Oh no August sorry to hear :(. I hope things look better on your next scan. Grow baby grow!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Here's an updated pic of Ellie too :kiss:

*poof*


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

August- :hugs::hugs: I have nothing but placenta problems :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This is taken within time frame. FMU/natural sunlight


----------



## AugustAngel15

Wishing_ said:


> No. I forgot I had them. But I had some cramping and ewcm around Dec 28 & 29. The result line is starting to get light. All the dark ones are from when I test in the afternoon. We're ntnp. I had back pains for over a week, nauseous & hungry all the time. I even feel nauseous eating. So I take my time eating. My boobs would randomly get a burning feeling under them. Mostly in the right. Sometimes the nipples too & extra saliva. I feel like my tongue could float! Lol
> 
> Lenor - still timing the contractions?
> 
> August- were the faint pos or as dark or darker than the control line? Today would be my third day using opk because I ran out of hpt.

The lines were waaaaay darker than the control.


----------



## lenorajoy

August - praying for you and baby girl! I hope she hits a growth spurt and your placenta and fluid level are looking better next week. :hugs: Is she still moving around a lot?

Disney - Hi! :flower: Oh, that was definitely practice. If that had been the real thing I would be he luckiest and most pain-free woman in labor ever! :haha: I was just surprised by how regular they were and kept tracking to see how long it would keep up with that trend. Ellie is so big and gorgeous! For some reason She reminds me of a baby Princess Aurora. I wasn't around on here this time last year, but it's hard to believe she's already almost a year! Any idea what kind of party you'll be planning for her first? Oh, and you definitely win tiny belly!


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> This is taken within time frame.

It does look about the same as yesterday's. Hoping it'll turn into a nice line for you and isn't playing horrible tricks on you. Are you feeling anything?


----------



## AugustAngel15

OnErth&InHvn said:


> August- :hugs::hugs: I have nothing but placenta problems :(


To be honest, I'm freaking out!!!! Did you go early? Did you have to be induced? How big were your babies? Did they have to go into NICU?


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - You asked about the smaller king bed frame we found. The bed slats that support the mattress seem a bit flimsy, but there are legs in the middle under the bed to help support them and it seems very sturdy so far. No wiggle to the bed at all when you lean against it.

Here's the link and a picture of it in person! Don't mind the messy bed, we don't tend to worry about actually making it. :haha:

And suddenly that curtain is driving me bonkers! :dohh: It's way too long for the window and now that I'm seeing it in a picture I'm dying to hem it and install a hook or something to pull it back. That's DH's solution for the time being. :haha:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IMLYXTI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3047.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: I would be, too, August. If they induce you next week my guess would be baby would be just fine. It's possible she may need a little bit of time in the NICU, but you're so close to full term at that point that she may be just fine on her own! It all depends on how things are cooking in there, which I'm sure isn't much comfort. Is she still moving around a lot in there?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AugustAngel15 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> August- :hugs::hugs: I have nothing but placenta problems :(
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm freaking out!!!! Did you go early? Did you have to be induced? How big were your babies? Did they have to go into NICU?Click to expand...

#1- placenta abruption. Woke up to bleeding. Labor went fine on its own but his heartrate dropped at 8cm and they said emergency c-section. 6.3lbs. NO NICU @36wk

#2- Placenta previa ( and lost her twin brother). It resolved on its own. 5.8lbs. NICU 2 weeks. @36wks

#3- hole in her placenta. 7.0lbs. Induced VBA2C. @40wks. NO NICU ( until 2wks later but due to jaundice)

So when i got preg with #3, they finally caught on that something doesnt go right in the placenta department and i got more u/s, which still didnt catch the hole. Theres no plan for next time but i imagine it will involve even more monitoring. 

All the kids are fine though and youd never know. I only had bleeding with DS. I think its genetic because my mom had placenta abruption with me and i was an emergency c-sec back in '85. :thumbup:

My advice: Plan for an ideal birth but have a back up plan for a section or any NICU time just in case. I didnt with DS and was blindsided by the section. I didnt plan for NICU and was an emotional wreck with DD1.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> FLA - You asked about the smaller king bed frame we found. The bed slats that support the mattress seem a bit flimsy, but there are legs in the middle under the bed to help support them and it seems very sturdy so far. No wiggle to the bed at all when you lean against it.
> 
> Here's the link and a picture of it in person! Don't mind the messy bed, we don't tend to worry about actually making it. :haha:
> 
> And suddenly that curtain is driving me bonkers! :dohh: It's way too long for the window and now that I'm seeing it in a picture I'm dying to hem it and install a hook or something to pull it back. That's DH's solution for the time being. :haha:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IMLYXTI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

quick pop in to say thank you and I love it! looks awesome!
is it hard to put together?


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, haven't been on in months!! Been too long! I hope you all are well! I'll be watching for baby news!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

OnErth&InHvn said:


> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> August- :hugs::hugs: I have nothing but placenta problems :(
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm freaking out!!!! Did you go early? Did you have to be induced? How big were your babies? Did they have to go into NICU?Click to expand...
> 
> #1- placenta abruption. Woke up to bleeding. Labor went fine on its own but his heartrate dropped at 8cm and they said emergency c-section. 6.3lbs. NO NICU @36wk
> 
> #2- Placenta previa ( and lost her twin brother). It resolved on its own. 5.8lbs. NICU 2 weeks. @36wks
> 
> #3- hole in her placenta. 7.0lbs. Induced VBA2C. @40wks. NO NICU ( until 2wks later but due to jaundice)
> 
> So when i got preg with #3, they finally caught on that something doesnt go right in the placenta department and i got more u/s, which still didnt catch the hole. Theres no plan for next time but i imagine it will involve even more monitoring.
> 
> All the kids are fine though and youd never know. I only had bleeding with DS. I think its genetic because my mom had placenta abruption with me and i was an emergency c-sec back in '85. :thumbup:
> 
> My advice: Plan for an ideal birth but have a back up plan for a section or any NICU time just in case. I didnt with DS and was blindsided by the section. I didnt plan for NICU and was an emotional wreck with DD1.Click to expand...


I did have placenta previa in the beginning. It resolved itself. I do have anterior placenta now. I'm just so nervous. I want the best for her. I do feel my body is preparing itself for labor sooner than later. With the cramping that started last week and hasn't gone away. I'm still crampy like I'm going to get my period. She is definitely looooooow. Like waaaaay down in there. The ultrasound verified that yesterday. Doctor said she wouldn't be surprised if I go naturally before 39 weeks. I have started to thin but she said it's still pretty long. But I am dilating. A "loose 1, tight 2". I am having the tightenings but nothing that hurts. Today, the pressure down there is insane! I feel like I have to pooooop but there's nothing. Lol. I was talking to my mom about this last night. Her mom went through the same thing with my mom, without the ultrasounds of course. My mom was 4-5 weeks early and weighed 5.5lbs. They are guessing Ellie to weigh 5.5lbs. Maybe it is a genetic thing. Lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

FLArmyWife said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> FLA - You asked about the smaller king bed frame we found. The bed slats that support the mattress seem a bit flimsy, but there are legs in the middle under the bed to help support them and it seems very sturdy so far. No wiggle to the bed at all when you lean against it.
> 
> Here's the link and a picture of it in person! Don't mind the messy bed, we don't tend to worry about actually making it. :haha:
> 
> And suddenly that curtain is driving me bonkers! :dohh: It's way too long for the window and now that I'm seeing it in a picture I'm dying to hem it and install a hook or something to pull it back. That's DH's solution for the time being. :haha:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IMLYXTI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> quick pop in to say thank you and I love it! looks awesome!
> is it hard to put together?Click to expand...

I let DH handle it and didn't even go in the room until he was done. I like doing that kind of thing, but I let him do it all now because I know it makes him feel manly. :haha: But it didn't sound like it was all that difficult. I did see some of the parts before he got started and everything was labeled well and he didn't complain about the instructions, so my guess is if it was up to you to assemble you shouldn't have much trouble with it. Oh, and it's even more lovely in person! The linen material was MUCH nicer than I expected. It's thick and feels durable.


----------



## lenorajoy

pinkpassion said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on in months!! Been too long! I hope you all are well! I'll be watching for baby news!!

PINK! It's been so long since we've seen your pretty face in here! (Not literally your face, but still!) I hope you and the little ones are doing well. And the kittens that were so tiny and adorable when we last saw you!


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> August- :hugs::hugs: I have nothing but placenta problems :(
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm freaking out!!!! Did you go early? Did you have to be induced? How big were your babies? Did they have to go into NICU?Click to expand...
> 
> #1- placenta abruption. Woke up to bleeding. Labor went fine on its own but his heartrate dropped at 8cm and they said emergency c-section. 6.3lbs. NO NICU @36wk
> 
> #2- Placenta previa ( and lost her twin brother). It resolved on its own. 5.8lbs. NICU 2 weeks. @36wks
> 
> #3- hole in her placenta. 7.0lbs. Induced VBA2C. @40wks. NO NICU ( until 2wks later but due to jaundice)
> 
> So when i got preg with #3, they finally caught on that something doesnt go right in the placenta department and i got more u/s, which still didnt catch the hole. Theres no plan for next time but i imagine it will involve even more monitoring.
> 
> All the kids are fine though and youd never know. I only had bleeding with DS. I think its genetic because my mom had placenta abruption with me and i was an emergency c-sec back in '85. :thumbup:
> 
> My advice: Plan for an ideal birth but have a back up plan for a section or any NICU time just in case. I didnt with DS and was blindsided by the section. I didnt plan for NICU and was an emotional wreck with DD1.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did have placenta previa in the beginning. It resolved itself. I do have anterior placenta now. I'm just so nervous. I want the best for her. I do feel my body is preparing itself for labor sooner than later. With the cramping that started last week and hasn't gone away. I'm still crampy like I'm going to get my period. She is definitely looooooow. Like waaaaay down in there. The ultrasound verified that yesterday. Doctor said she wouldn't be surprised if I go naturally before 39 weeks. I have started to thin but she said it's still pretty long. But I am dilating. A "loose 1, tight 2". I am having the tightenings but nothing that hurts. Today, the pressure down there is insane! I feel like I have to pooooop but there's nothing. Lol. I was talking to my mom about this last night. Her mom went through the same thing with my mom, without the ultrasounds of course. My mom was 4-5 weeks early and weighed 5.5lbs. They are guessing Ellie to weigh 5.5lbs. Maybe it is a genetic thing. Lol.Click to expand...

I hope we'll be seeing a new little Ellie soon! Not too soon if she can safely stay in there, of course, but you may be having her before I have mine! It would be great if Ellie and your body decide on their own that it's time for her to be born. If your body is preparing for her arrival, she'll probably be just fine when she's born! Plus if you do need to be induced, it should go much more smoothly if you've got a good head start with dilation and effacement. :flower:


----------



## pinkpassion

lenorajoy said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, haven't been on in months!! Been too long! I hope you all are well! I'll be watching for baby news!!
> 
> PINK! It's been so long since we've seen your pretty face in here! (Not literally your face, but still!) I hope you and the little ones are doing well. And the kittens that were so tiny and adorable when we last saw you!Click to expand...

Yes we (hunans) are all doing well!! Elizabeth is just 8 months old and is standing on her own and cruising on furniture. Won't be long before she's walking! 
The kittens?! Well the Tortie point one named mouse actually bolted out of the house late one night. I put food out for her and the next morning her food bowl was crushed with large teeth marks and there were tufts of her fur in the yard.. and there have been both bobcat and coyote sightings in the area. So I'm sure she got attacked.. it was a sad time for us. But the calico girl is doing well. She also insists on going outside and I can't seem to keep her in, it's been a huge battle. So she gets scheduled walks outside and then back in. But occasionally she still manages to bolt past us and get out and then runs from us when we try to get her.


----------



## lenorajoy

pinkpassion said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, haven't been on in months!! Been too long! I hope you all are well! I'll be watching for baby news!!
> 
> PINK! It's been so long since we've seen your pretty face in here! (Not literally your face, but still!) I hope you and the little ones are doing well. And the kittens that were so tiny and adorable when we last saw you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we (hunans) are all doing well!! Elizabeth is just 8 months old and is standing on her own and cruising on furniture. Won't be long before she's walking!
> The kittens?! Well the Tortie point one named mouse actually bolted out of the house late one night. I put food out for her and the next morning her food bowl was crushed with large teeth marks and there were tufts of her fur in the yard.. and there have been both bobcat and coyote sightings in the area. So I'm sure she got attacked.. it was a sad time for us. But the calico girl is doing well. She also insists on going outside and I can't seem to keep her in, it's been a huge battle. So she gets scheduled walks outside and then back in. But occasionally she still manages to bolt past us and get out and then runs from us when we try to get her.Click to expand...

8 months already?! How is that possible? And walking soon! It's amazing watching them grow and learn new things. If only they could do it at a slower pace. :haha: Has big sister adjusted well?

SO SAD about the tortie! You all must have been heartbroken. Just thinking of something like that happening to one of ours. :cry: Glad to hear the calico is doing well, though. Our tortie got out in the back yard once, but didn't go far. She hid from us in a bush and was just sniffing around. I don't think she knew what to do now that she had accomplished getting outside. :haha: The black and white kitty hasn't really tried to get out thankfully. It's always frustrating when they try desperately to get where they aren't supposed to be and you have to chase them and they run from you. :dohh:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FMU tests inside ring: Blue dye came up IN time frame and i got SO excited! Im not sure if the IC is darker, even slightly or the same, which has me wondering.......


----------



## lenorajoy

Oooh I would say the ic is ever so slightly darker... When would AF be due?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Definitely going to be checking in here every day now that we're on baby watch :D

August I know it's easier said than done, but try and relax :hugs:. Sending positive vibes your way.

OnErth I definitely see a line on the blue dye. Hope this is it xx


----------



## lenorajoy

I thought my ribs hurt yesterday... Today they ache! But it's definitely from baby pushing on them. Baby has hiccups right now and I can feel them against the left side of my pelvis and under my left ribs. That's one long baby!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Girls, i think i may actually BE pregnant!! How insane!!

----------
For those interested:
I had 25 DAYS of non stop bleeding. We had sex ONCE. ( cd22) and i thought " well, i need to rule out preg or O" so i started POAS!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

PUPO though EDD 10/4!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Pink- Welcome back!!!!!! Sorry about your kitty! I would be devastated! I can't believe 8 months! Woah man!

Onearth- I SEE THE LINE!!!!!! OOOOOH GOOD VIBES COMING FOR YOUR STICKY BEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lenora- Ellie is so low that when she had the hiccups, I could feel it in my butthole. Felt like I was letting out little farts but nope, its baby. I have not had the rib pain. That doesn't sound fun. Instead I feel like my hips are breaking apart, which I guess the are a little bit. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Girls, i think i may actually BE pregnant!! How insane!!
> 
> ----------
> For those interested:
> I had 25 DAYS of non stop bleeding. We had sex ONCE. ( cd22) and i thought " well, i need to rule out preg or O" so i started POAS!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> PUPO though EDD 10/4!!

I SO hope you're right!! Maybe that super long AF did its job cleaning things out (or something?) and got everything primed for a good, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> Pink- Welcome back!!!!!! Sorry about your kitty! I would be devastated! I can't believe 8 months! Woah man!
> 
> Onearth- I SEE THE LINE!!!!!! OOOOOH GOOD VIBES COMING FOR YOUR STICKY BEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lenora- Ellie is so low that when she had the hiccups, I could feel it in my butthole. Felt like I was letting out little farts but nope, its baby. I have not had the rib pain. That doesn't sound fun. Instead I feel like my hips are breaking apart, which I guess the are a little bit. Lol

OMG :rofl: I totally know what you mean! Baby has been in and out of that position repeatedly. It's also caused some pretty intense rectal pressure during contractions. THAT is seriously uncomfortable! I also have some serious pelvic pain in the front. I walked out to the mailbox this afternoon (which is quite a walk through the front of the bulding, the warehouse in the back, and a rather large parking lot behind the building, then back to my office) and since then I've been a bit sore. I've been feeling more stabbing pains and soreness in the cervix the past couple of days, so hopefully things are moving along. Even if it's slowly, I just want it all to be doing something!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Girls, i think i may actually BE pregnant!! How insane!!
> 
> ----------
> For those interested:
> I had 25 DAYS of non stop bleeding. We had sex ONCE. ( cd22) and i thought " well, i need to rule out preg or O" so i started POAS!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> PUPO though EDD 10/4!!
> 
> I SO hope you're right!! Maybe that super long AF did its job cleaning things out (or something?) and got everything primed for a good, healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...

You know i dont know! With DD2, i had a weird 12d AF and everyone told me then " theres no way" but shes here, so they were wrong. lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Girls, i think i may actually BE pregnant!! How insane!!
> 
> ----------
> For those interested:
> I had 25 DAYS of non stop bleeding. We had sex ONCE. ( cd22) and i thought " well, i need to rule out preg or O" so i started POAS!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> PUPO though EDD 10/4!!
> 
> I SO hope you're right!! Maybe that super long AF did its job cleaning things out (or something?) and got everything primed for a good, healthy pregnancy!Click to expand...
> 
> You know i dont know! With DD2, i had a weird 12d AF and everyone told me then " theres no way" but shes here, so they were wrong. lol.Click to expand...

It seems there's nothing impossible when it comes to making babies! Our bodies just do their own thing and we're just along for the ride. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

baby related and not due to this, way back i had a baby swing and we lost it in that flood we had... well today at the goodwill i found a PLUG IN one! I snatched it up. 

August, LOL at your butt. oh my word.


----------



## lenorajoy

That's exciting Onerth! I found one used at a once upon a child that plugs in. My sister had one that only ran on battery and that was a pain! So I was happy to find a good deal on one that hardly looked used at all.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> That's exciting Onerth! I found one used at a once upon a child that plugs in. My sister had one that only ran on battery and that was a pain! So I was happy to find a good deal on one that hardly looked used at all.

This will show my age but i remember the WIND UP ones!! ( i actually loved them for my nephew and niece but they arent made anymore). Ive only had battery powered but plug in seems so much better and this has fancy features!


----------



## lenorajoy

You said you were born in 85, so you're only 4 years older than I am. And 3 years younger than my husband. ;) I just haven't happened to have been around babies I suppose that have had the wind up ones. I have, however, used the hand crank blenders! :haha: Those things are awesome!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> You said you were born in 85, so you're only 4 years older than I am. And 3 years younger than my husband. ;) I just haven't happened to have been around babies I suppose that have had the wind up ones. I have, however, used the hand crank blenders! :haha: Those things are awesome!

LOL. At least with the blender, you can stop and nothing starts screaming at you.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: So true!


----------



## pinkpassion

Born in 86 and I remember the hand crank swings! Crazy!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Hand crank anything seems like an antique! Lol. I remember those too and I'm only 27. Heaven forbid you have to do manual labor now a days! LOL!!!!! DH thinks I'm crazy because I never use my hand mixer for anything! I mash my potatoes the good ol' fashion way (mostly because I like them a little lumpy), I stir my baked goods, I don't use a chopper for anything either. I wasn't taught that way so it just feels more natural to do it the "hard" way. I have a nice fancy dishwasher that only gets used when I have company. I prefer to handwash everything. It's relaxing. Pretty sure that is about to change though. Lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well you can come do my dishes ANY time &#55357;&#56834;.. I HATE doing dishes. We have a dishwasher but some things still have to be handwashed and I hate it. I don't mind any house chores except dishes!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Dh is in charge of the kitchen. I LOVE laundry. i could spend hours at the laundry mat/basement and i wouldnt mind. <3

August- our house is old and didnt have a dishwasher, we got one that hooks up to the sink and its been a life saver! I wish we had it when the kids were little! 

---------
I keep looking at my HPT thinking they will magically do something else, lol. 
I told DH ( not the kids yet) and he is excited. 
I also contacted who i thought was a midwife... im not sure why i thought she was but shes a doula, so now i need to find a midwife and/or dr. :( $$$ there. 

Im going to keep POAS because i have tests and then BETA on Monday! FXFXFXFXFX


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- I DESPISE laundry. You can come do mine and I will wash your dishes! I hate laundry so much!


----------



## ambertwogood

...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FMU initial in time frame: FRER: ( flat, not the curved) BFN. IC: still BFP. 

I wasnt expecting FRER to show much since its still early. :thumbup:

The girls have an appt today and im nannying + we have temple. Busy. Busy. Busy. :dog:


----------



## lenorajoy

I think my brain just tries to convince me I hate doing both laundry and dishes! :haha: But honestly unless I'm behind on dishes and I have piles of them, I really don't hate doing either. Or any of the other chores. I can get a lot done when I've got a nice span of time that I'm actually in my home! That's always the issue, though.

Onerth - I hope this is finally it for you!! Keeping fx for good line progression and good results for Monday's test!

In other news... I'm starving! And someone brought donuts to work...


----------



## AugustAngel15

So this morning I lost some of my mucus plug. It was about the size of golf ball. DH is a wimp when it comes to gross stuff. So me being the amazing woman I am, called him into the bathroom. He actually fell for it! I showed him and I thought he was going to puke! Lol!!!!! It is normal in color. No pink or red. I do think my body is getting ready! Let's hope!!!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG last night DH was watching some birth videos, which were literally just some lady talking about things. He stopped the video about changes that happen to women's bodies during labor because he was getting nauseous! She was talking about how the cervix and vagina dilate and how large it is (Ritz cracker makes me laugh every time!) and just didn't even watch the rest of the video. He also refuses to hear about discharge. :rofl: I told him we might need the little metal pan for him while I'm in labor instead of for me.

How exciting about the loss of part of the mucous plug!! I think I may have lost a very small part of mine last Saturday, but I can't be certain. That was around when my discharge changed from thick and white to clear and watery, and it's since changed back to thick and white. And today there's a LOT of it. Gross.

Baby seems to be really low again today and the front of my pelvis has been feeling like it's been smashed. A few cramps and contractions here and there and some stabby cervix, so nothing really new here.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I'm not really feeling any certain way about my mucus plug because I've lost bits and pieces here and there. Until I see blood, I'm not going to think to much of it besides how can I gross out DH.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

the kids check up went well. DD1 got a cholesterol test...I wasnt expecting that. It came back "abnormal", which is weird because shes our best eater! That girl would eat salad every day if youd let her! DD2 is a good weight, " above the curve" for once in 9yrs. :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> OMG last night DH was watching some birth videos, which were literally just some lady talking about things. He stopped the video about changes that happen to women's bodies during labor because he was getting nauseous! She was talking about how the cervix and vagina dilate and how large it is (Ritz cracker makes me laugh every time!) and just didn't even watch the rest of the video. He also refuses to hear about discharge. :rofl: I told him we might need the little metal pan for him while I'm in labor instead of for me.
> 
> How exciting about the loss of part of the mucous plug!! I think I may have lost a very small part of mine last Saturday, but I can't be certain. That was around when my discharge changed from thick and white to clear and watery, and it's since changed back to thick and white. And today there's a LOT of it. Gross.
> 
> Baby seems to be really low again today and the front of my pelvis has been feeling like it's been smashed. A few cramps and contractions here and there and some stabby cervix, so nothing really new here.

Unless hes literally giving the dr a hand, hes not going to be down there seeing all that anyway, so he will be ok. :thumbup:

and if he thinks thats gross, wait until baby explosively poops on you or throws up chunky stuff on you. :sick:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Glad the kids are doing well! Why would they give a child a cholesterol test? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

AugustAngel15 said:


> Glad the kids are doing well! Why would they give a child a cholesterol test? I've never heard of such a thing.

I havent either!! The nurse came in and said " we do a finger prick chol test at 10 so is it ok ?" and i just sort of paused for a second. They do it at 10 and 17yrs old she said? 

Needless to say DD2 will NOT being having it done next year and i think today caused more stress than needed due to the results. Id like to think we eat fairly well and shes a child so of course shes gets active~!

The other thing that made me MAD was the dr said ( since we dont vaccinate) that the girls wouldnt be able to travel outside the country or go to college due to it... which isnt true. This dr is known as one that is borderline on vax. I asked next year to see the dr who is fine with non vax. :flower:


----------



## BethMaassen

AugustAngel15 said:


> So this morning I lost some of my mucus plug. It was about the size of golf ball. DH is a wimp when it comes to gross stuff. So me being the amazing woman I am, called him into the bathroom. He actually fell for it! I showed him and I thought he was going to puke! Lol!!!!! It is normal in color. No pink or red. I do think my body is getting ready! Let's hope!!!!!

:haha: Your poor DH! 
It does sound like it is getting ready!


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> OMG last night DH was watching some birth videos, which were literally just some lady talking about things. He stopped the video about changes that happen to women's bodies during labor because he was getting nauseous! She was talking about how the cervix and vagina dilate and how large it is (Ritz cracker makes me laugh every time!) and just didn't even watch the rest of the video. He also refuses to hear about discharge. :rofl: I told him we might need the little metal pan for him while I'm in labor instead of for me.

My DH is all about the stuff. Every gross detail. He likes hearing about it, it intrigues him. Every chance he gets he wants to know about anything happening. I am betting if I had given birth naturally he'd have his face right up there questioning the doctor about ever little thing. :haha::haha: 
After I had Athiliya, during my first trip to the bathroom after the cesarean a large clot fell out of me, I mean HUGE almost the size of a tennis ball. He just HAD to see it... :dohh: I wish he'd be squeamish sometimes.


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I'm with you guys on the cholesterol test. Very weird! And seems unnecessary to me if there's no reason to think the child is unhealthy. I wonder why they think it may be helpful at those ages? And yeah, he's going to have to learn to stomach things with a baby around! Explosive poop will be a test for him I think. :haha: At our hospital tour they mentioned that they have a mirror to look down there if mom wants to watch baby crowning or something. The whole class laughed at the lady giving the tour. That's one thing I don't think I want to see. It would be hard to see my lady parts any other way afterward! I wonder what he'll think of the vernix, though. :haha: It's all natural stuff, so I don't see why he's all grossed out about it! That would be like me being grossed out by his sperm or something.

August - Yes, we want to see blood, bodies!! Blood or it's not real. :haha:

Beth - :haha: I think my husband would vomit on the spot if he saw even a small clot! Possibly even faint. I wish he were interested in the gory details so I had someone in real life on a daily basis I could share them with, but oh well. At least he likes feeling the baby move! And he's totally okay with my pregnant body, so I can't complain! :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I had an awesome post and the stupid computer went crazy. Darn it

lol. Ill reply in a bit.

ETA: Brown spotting turned into Light bleeding... so i guess those were nasty evaps?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been able to finish catching up but I need to address an important issue.

I am putting the thread on a temporary hold. I ask that you do NOT post anything, comments, pictures, nothing until the thread is reopened. I have had a situation privately brought up. I am looking into it and have everyone's safety in mind. I am sorry for the inconvenience and will answer PMs to the best of my ability.

Again the thread is on HOLD. do NOT post! I am doing this for everyone's safety!


----------



## ambertwogood

leaving.group.


----------



## FLArmyWife

The thread is now open

I'd like to say I hope anytime anyone feels unsure or unsafe please do not hesitate to reach out to me. I do not post daily and cannot always catch up immediately but I do respond to important PMs. I take everyone's safety very serious and never want any of our girls to feel unsafe.


----------



## Mrs. MB

I don't have time to catch up but wanted to thank FLArmy for being so attentive and sorting things out. It's really sad that someone infringed on this supportive and incredibly cohesive group. This thread has always been a safe, loving and welcoming place of support and care. Let's keep it that way wonderful ladies. Love all of you.


----------



## lenorajoy

I second that! We have an awesome group of ladies here and I love checking in to see what's going on with all of you. I'm so glad I found this group and everyone was so welcoming. :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Bleeding started and HPT BFN. Its ok though! :thumbup:


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry Onerth. :hugs: Next cycle!


----------



## drjo718

Just checking in. Hanging out at CD8, spotting stopped today (I have long AFs). Started up temping again this cycle.


----------



## lenorajoy

Good luck drjo! :dust:


----------



## FLArmyWife

<3 our ladies


----------



## pinkpassion

<3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Sorry Onerth. :hugs: Next cycle!

Its ok! 

Cycle " Plan":
200mg Soy cd2-6
5mg FE 5-9
Trigger on O

+ Other stuff thrown in there <3


----------



## Disneymom1129

Love your potivitive attitude and outlook OnErth, sorry the :witch: came and I wish you all the :dust: this cycle.

Thanks for taking care of things flarmy <3


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth, I'm so sorry!


----------



## lenorajoy

Have any of you ladies had a LOT of clear odorless discharge late in pregnancy? Like I just had to change my underwear because they were soaked. I've read a lot of posts about others experiencing the same thing only to have multiple tests run and it isn't amniotic fluid. Actually, most of the time doctors have told them they're not really sure, but it's probably just a type of discharge some women have. I have an appointment at 2 tomorrow afternoon, so I was thinking I'll just wait until then and mention it to my midwife, see what she thinks. It doesn't seem to happen if I've been lying down and then suddenly have a small puddle or anything, it just happens at random and there seems to be white discharge at the same time. 

I've had some painful contractions today, but nothing regular at all. I think baby dropped even lower yesterday. We were running around doing all kinds of projects yesterday and I laid down to take a break. When I stood up, I felt a thunk in my pelvis, like baby had suddenly dropped in there. And today I have a lot of pressure! It feels like baby's head is a plug in my cervix or something. I feel like baby could just drop right out of me. It's hard to describe, but something feels very different now.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Sorry ladies dh has been gone so I've been playing single mom which has put a hindrance on catching up

lenora- yes I had a ton of "creamy" discharge towards the end. It just like like any other CM I got during TTC and my OB/GYNO said completely ok if it doesn't itch/smell/have a yellow or green color


----------



## BethMaassen

Lenora - Oh my gosh, yes. Tons and tons.. would get embracing because it would leave wet marks behind where I sat and everything!


----------



## AugustAngel15

I had my baby shower yesterday. It was absolutely beautiful! I will upload pics of that someday soon. The picture with the deer was my guestbook for the shower. Each leaf being a fingerprint of a guest. Love it! Today, I spent a lot of time "nesting" and was able to get her room mostly done. All of her clothes are washed and ready. 

I am having mild contractions here and there. The pressure is INSANE when I walk. Ellie is super active. 

I hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







20170122_203859.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7









20170122_182949.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FLArmyWife

Onerth- in sorry fx for next cycle

August - gorgeous photos. 

Oh man this time last year I was so nervous we wouldn't have Everything ready


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth - I haven't yet left behind any wet spots (that I know of!), but it certainly felt like I should have yesterday! Today I skipped the panty liner and went for an actual pad. At this point I can't decide if I'm leaking fluid (amniotic or discharge) or urine! This morning when I stood up off the toilet (after peeing) there was a small gush of something that came out. It certainly didn't feel like I was peeing, so if that's what it was I must have lost all control of my bladder! :dohh: I'm definitely going to bring it up at my appointment today.

I've had some mild contractions off and on, and LOTS of pressure and pelvic pain. Baby doesn't seem to be moving around as much, at least not as much gymnastics. I mostly feel hand/arm/leg movements and the head against my cervix, usually followed by discharge and stabbing pains, sometimes cramping.

We finally finished packing our hospital bag this weekend, though there are a few last minute things that need to go in the bag to go with us. Hopefully this week we can finish up some of the things that don't necessarily HAVE to be done before baby's here, but it would be nice to not have anything left to do after we get home from the hospital.

My belly has really changed since last week! First picture is last week, the second is today's.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3043.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3073.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lenorajoy

August - I'm glad you had a lovely shower! LOVE that guestbook idea! It's so adorable!! Was that a customer order or did you or someone you know make that? And well done on getting a lot done this weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- I'm guessing you'll go early and not make your due date. It all sounds like me at the end


----------



## lenorajoy

If I'm going to go early, I hope it's this week! Of course I'd love to be off work already, but my midwife is the one on call this week, so I'd definitely get to have her deliver my baby! The other midwife seems great, but I'm just not as familiar with her having only seen her twice before, and today will make three times. My midwife has been awesome, though, and told us that if we want her there for the birth she will just have the other midwife call her when I go into labor and she'll be there if at all possible!


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG I just noticed, bucket of fried chicken! :rofl: I don't really even like KFC, but it sounds good now.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - I'm glad you had a lovely shower! LOVE that guestbook idea! It's so adorable!! Was that a customer order or did you or someone you know make that? And well done on getting a lot done this weekend!



Hehehehehe- I'm sure your baby brain meant me. Lol. I think my sister ordered it from somewhere. I have no idea. I just know I LOVE it!!!!! And Ellie will have it forever.

I think that you're going to go early Lenora! I would bet at your appointment you're going to be a bit dilated. How exciting!

I feel like we're racing. Lol. I don't have my next appointment until Wednesday. I will get a scan and if she didn't grow anymore or my fluid is any lower than last week, they will be inducing. Although, I'm thinking my body is even more ready each day. My boobs are leaking soooooooo much!!!! The pressure when I walk today is almost unbearable. I have lots lots of mucus the last couple days but still no pink or red. I was having moderate contractions last night for a good 4 hours after going to the store and walking for 1.5 hours. They went away once I actually sat down and stopped doing stuff. There were 3 contractions in a row that made me tear up and I couldn't even talk. Those were the last ones for the night.


----------



## lenorajoy

AugustAngel15 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - I'm glad you had a lovely shower! LOVE that guestbook idea! It's so adorable!! Was that a customer order or did you or someone you know make that? And well done on getting a lot done this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe- I'm sure your baby brain meant me. Lol. I think my sister ordered it from somewhere. I have no idea. I just know I LOVE it!!!!! And Ellie will have it forever.
> 
> I think that you're going to go early Lenora! I would bet at your appointment you're going to be a bit dilated. How exciting!
> 
> I feel like we're racing. Lol. I don't have my next appointment until Wednesday. I will get a scan and if she didn't grow anymore or my fluid is any lower than last week, they will be inducing. Although, I'm thinking my body is even more ready each day. My boobs are leaking soooooooo much!!!! The pressure when I walk today is almost unbearable. I have lots lots of mucus the last couple days but still no pink or red. I was having moderate contractions last night for a good 4 hours after going to the store and walking for 1.5 hours. They went away once I actually sat down and stopped doing stuff. There were 3 contractions in a row that made me tear up and I couldn't even talk. Those were the last ones for the night.Click to expand...

:rofl: Yep, I definitely meant you! That's hilarious!

:haha: It does feel like we're racing at this point! I think you're going to beat me to it, though. Hopefully on your own before induction even has a chance! You must be getting really close to actual labor. I haven't had any contractions bad enough that I couldn't talk through them. Ohhh I'm so excited we'll both have our babies soon!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> If I'm going to go early, I hope it's this week! Of course I'd love to be off work already, but my midwife is the one on call this week, so I'd definitely get to have her deliver my baby! The other midwife seems great, but I'm just not as familiar with her having only seen her twice before, and today will make three times. My midwife has been awesome, though, and told us that if we want her there for the birth she will just have the other midwife call her when I go into labor and she'll be there if at all possible!

That's so awesome. I was so upset my ob/gyno wasn't on call and wasn't the one to do my section



AugustAngel15 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - I'm glad you had a lovely shower! LOVE that guestbook idea! It's so adorable!! Was that a customer order or did you or someone you know make that? And well done on getting a lot done this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe- I'm sure your baby brain meant me. Lol. I think my sister ordered it from somewhere. I have no idea. I just know I LOVE it!!!!! And Ellie will have it forever.
> 
> 
> I think that you're going to go early Lenora! I would bet at your appointment you're going to be a bit dilated. How exciting!
> 
> I feel like we're racing. Lol. I don't have my next appointment until Wednesday. I will get a scan and if she didn't grow anymore or my fluid is any lower than last week, they will be inducing. Although, I'm thinking my body is even more ready each day. My boobs are leaking soooooooo much!!!! The pressure when I walk today is almost unbearable. I have lots lots of mucus the last couple days but still no pink or red. I was having moderate contractions last night for a good 4 hours after going to the store and walking for 1.5 hours. They went away once I actually sat down and stopped doing stuff. There were 3 contractions in a row that made me tear up and I couldn't even talk. Those were the last ones for the night.Click to expand...

I never had pink or red in my mucous plug so that's not always a guarantee lol. Then again after my water broke I have no idea what came out of me. 

Getting excited for you! oo we'll have two new babies soon



lenorajoy said:


> AugustAngel15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Onerth - I'm glad you had a lovely shower! LOVE that guestbook idea! It's so adorable!! Was that a customer order or did you or someone you know make that? And well done on getting a lot done this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe- I'm sure your baby brain meant me. Lol. I think my sister ordered it from somewhere. I have no idea. I just know I LOVE it!!!!! And Ellie will have it forever.
> 
> I think that you're going to go early Lenora! I would bet at your appointment you're going to be a bit dilated. How exciting!
> 
> I feel like we're racing. Lol. I don't have my next appointment until Wednesday. I will get a scan and if she didn't grow anymore or my fluid is any lower than last week, they will be inducing. Although, I'm thinking my body is even more ready each day. My boobs are leaking soooooooo much!!!! The pressure when I walk today is almost unbearable. I have lots lots of mucus the last couple days but still no pink or red. I was having moderate contractions last night for a good 4 hours after going to the store and walking for 1.5 hours. They went away once I actually sat down and stopped doing stuff. There were 3 contractions in a row that made me tear up and I couldn't even talk. Those were the last ones for the night.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Yep, I definitely meant you! That's hilarious!
> 
> :haha: It does feel like we're racing at this point! I think you're going to beat me to it, though. Hopefully on your own before induction even has a chance! You must be getting really close to actual labor. I haven't had any contractions bad enough that I couldn't talk through them. Ohhh I'm so excited we'll both have our babies soon!!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Has anyone heard of DH taking Vit C for his swimmers? i think i jumped the gun and got excited when it said every couple in the study ended up pregnant! :shrug:

August- glad your shower went well!!! Ive only had 1 shower out of the 3 kids ( not by my choice)

Lenora- In the end, you wont care who delivers your baby nor remember really. DS- i remember he wore gold shoes. DD1- i couldnt begin to tell you who it was. DD2- i do remember but thats because he is my current dr. 

what did you decide to pack in your bag?


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm not sure onerth but maybe this will help you

https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitamin-c-to-improve-fertility.html


----------



## BethMaassen

Lenora: Hope your appointment was good. Can't wait to hear how it went!

August: Super glad you had a good baby shower. with Athiliya I was hosting my own shower and ended up canceling it. With Moira I co-hosted my baby sprinkle, in which DH ruined for me...


----------



## drjo718

Onerth-I've definitely researched vitamin c and male fertility. My husband takes 2000mg of vitamin c every day for sperm health. His SA was considered normal, but it was BARELY normal, so we started vitamin c and zinc. We now have an 8 month old, so it certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ahhhh.... Trying to catch up is pretty much impossible. I have so much to say every time I read and then by the time I have time to sit down with the computer it's so many pages I can hardly think...

Pink - So good to see you again. So sorry about the kitty!!! I'm so glad to hear the girl are doing well though. How are you and DH doing?

OnErth - Are you taking Vit. D? I can't remember if I already asked. Mommy brain is real. My doctor recommended that I take Vit. D for general deficiency. I got pregnant the first month taking it. I don't think vitamins in general hurt. 

Lenora - Definitely had pain in the ribs!!! Once she was born I realized her legs were curled up right in my ribs. She couldn't move much toward the end so she just kept jabbing. Some days I would have to lay on the opposite side just in the hopes she would move down. Also had tons of CM the week leading up to her birth. No gushing though, just lots of slimy CM. Hope your MW appointment went well. Can't wait to hear your update.

August - I'm sorry baby girl is not growing as fast as she should be and your fluid level is concerning. I'm glad they're monitoring you closely. She's well cooked and with the level of comfort you're experiencing I would imagine you can't wait to have her out. I love the pictures from your baby shower!!!

Ladies, I'm so excited to meet your babies!!!

AFM: We are doing well here. Struggling with sleep here and there but for the most part I really should not be complaining. She has a tendency to wake up in the middle of the night and party in her crib a while. I swear sometimes I feel like I need to hold her arms and legs for her to go to sleep. Then I need to have an extra pair of hands to hold the pacifier in her mouth and to massage her back. She keeps herself from falling asleep by playing around. Tonight I just let her flail in the crib while. She can turn really well at this point so it's not like she couldn't flip from her stomach on her own. She eventually calmed down and fell asleep. I have to say - I'm a huge proponent of schedule for little ones!!! I can't wait for her to sleep through night though. Some mornings I'm an absolute zombie and once I get to work it's non stop and I need the energy.

Yesterday I had a fantastic migraine. I remembered back to the life where I would just stay on the couch the whole day, hydrate, nap and watch TV. Yesterday I just had to power through and be a mommy... Something to be said about simpler days :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. I'm vit d low so I've been on it. 

------
Got the OK to test FSH and E2 CD 3 next cycle since I'll be unmediated!! The other tests, I've had done. 

The only problem is they can be abnormal from my cyst/cancer so I have to go in expecting that.
-----
I have been talking to DH about adding a multi vit and he said " Im already taking 7 pills, how many do you take?" ( 10+ buddy, suck it up buttercup).. so i got him a liquid multi. :coolio:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Mrs. MB said:


> Ahhhh.... Trying to catch up is pretty much impossible. I have so much to say every time I read and then by the time I have time to sit down with the computer it's so many pages I can hardly think...
> 
> Pink - So good to see you again. So sorry about the kitty!!! I'm so glad to hear the girl are doing well though. How are you and DH doing?
> 
> OnErth - Are you taking Vit. D? I can't remember if I already asked. Mommy brain is real. My doctor recommended that I take Vit. D for general deficiency. I got pregnant the first month taking it. I don't think vitamins in general hurt.
> 
> Lenora - Definitely had pain in the ribs!!! Once she was born I realized her legs were curled up right in my ribs. She couldn't move much toward the end so she just kept jabbing. Some days I would have to lay on the opposite side just in the hopes she would move down. Also had tons of CM the week leading up to her birth. No gushing though, just lots of slimy CM. Hope your MW appointment went well. Can't wait to hear your update.
> 
> August - I'm sorry baby girl is not growing as fast as she should be and your fluid level is concerning. I'm glad they're monitoring you closely. She's well cooked and with the level of comfort you're experiencing I would imagine you can't wait to have her out. I love the pictures from your baby shower!!!
> 
> Ladies, I'm so excited to meet your babies!!!
> 
> AFM: We are doing well here. Struggling with sleep here and there but for the most part I really should not be complaining. She has a tendency to wake up in the middle of the night and party in her crib a while. I swear sometimes I feel like I need to hold her arms and legs for her to go to sleep. Then I need to have an extra pair of hands to hold the pacifier in her mouth and to massage her back. She keeps herself from falling asleep by playing around. Tonight I just let her flail in the crib while. She can turn really well at this point so it's not like she couldn't flip from her stomach on her own. She eventually calmed down and fell asleep. I have to say - I'm a huge proponent of schedule for little ones!!! I can't wait for her to sleep through night though. Some mornings I'm an absolute zombie and once I get to work it's non stop and I need the energy.
> 
> Yesterday I had a fantastic migraine. I remembered back to the life where I would just stay on the couch the whole day, hydrate, nap and watch TV. Yesterday I just had to power through and be a mommy... Something to be said about simpler days :)


Oh the joys to look forward to! I hope your migraine got better. Lack of sleep is never good. I hope you find some time to rest or get some "you time".


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Has anyone heard of DH taking Vit C for his swimmers? i think i jumped the gun and got excited when it said every couple in the study ended up pregnant! :shrug:
> 
> August- glad your shower went well!!! Ive only had 1 shower out of the 3 kids ( not by my choice)
> 
> Lenora- In the end, you wont care who delivers your baby nor remember really. DS- i remember he wore gold shoes. DD1- i couldnt begin to tell you who it was. DD2- i do remember but thats because he is my current dr.
> 
> what did you decide to pack in your bag?

I haven't done any research myself, so I've never heard of vitamin C helping sperm, but vitamins can't hurt! I'd say it's worth a try!

That's true, I can imagine I won't really care all that much in the moment as I'll have other things to concentrate on, and I doubt I'll care much after either! Baby will be here and that's all I'll care about. I have to say, though, after seeing the other midwife again yesterday, I'm glad I ended up seeing my midwife most of the pregnancy. The other one is nice enough and I'm sure very knowledgeable, but she's a bit loud... To the point of being a little on the obnoxious side. :haha: Not awful, but I definitely prefer my midwife's personality.

Oh, let's see... I have an iPad to keep me busy should I want it. It might not get used, but it's there if I want it. A bluetooth speaker for some music. We have yet to put together a playlist, but there's always Pandora if we don't get around to it. I've also got a rice heat/cold pack that my mom made. It smells strongly of lavender oil and I love it! Some clothes for me and DH and toiletries, clothes in newborn and 0-3 months for baby. If I make it to my due date, this could be a big baby... We have some adorable clothes in newborn sizes, so I hope we get a chance to use them. I'm also bringing some coconut oil and a massager to save DH's hands should I require a lot of massaging, and a boppy pillow. I was recently told by friends on FB that have recently had babies in the area that the hospital has birthing balls to use there, so those got crossed off the list!



BethMaassen said:


> Lenora: Hope your appointment was good. Can't wait to hear how it went!




Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - Definitely had pain in the ribs!!! Once she was born I realized her legs were curled up right in my ribs. She couldn't move much toward the end so she just kept jabbing. Some days I would have to lay on the opposite side just in the hopes she would move down. Also had tons of CM the week leading up to her birth. No gushing though, just lots of slimy CM. Hope your MW appointment went well. Can't wait to hear your update.
> 
> AFM: We are doing well here. Struggling with sleep here and there but for the most part I really should not be complaining. She has a tendency to wake up in the middle of the night and party in her crib a while. I swear sometimes I feel like I need to hold her arms and legs for her to go to sleep. Then I need to have an extra pair of hands to hold the pacifier in her mouth and to massage her back. She keeps herself from falling asleep by playing around. Tonight I just let her flail in the crib while. She can turn really well at this point so it's not like she couldn't flip from her stomach on her own. She eventually calmed down and fell asleep. I have to say - I'm a huge proponent of schedule for little ones!!! I can't wait for her to sleep through night though. Some mornings I'm an absolute zombie and once I get to work it's non stop and I need the energy.
> 
> Yesterday I had a fantastic migraine. I remembered back to the life where I would just stay on the couch the whole day, hydrate, nap and watch TV. Yesterday I just had to power through and be a mommy... Something to be said about simpler days :)

My appointment went well! Other than I had no idea it would hurt so much when they check your cervix! I mean, I'm pretty sure I read once that it's uncomfortable, but I was unprepared! It felt like she was trying to get her whole hand to the top of my uterus. I'm lying there holding the wall (because that's going to help!) and trying to breathe and thinking have you not found it yet?! :haha: I think I would have been fine had it not been such a shock.

So I'm about 1 cm dilated, but still pretty thick. I wonder if most of that has happened since Saturday when the baby dropped and I really started having some pains. Progress is progress, so I'm glad I've dilated at all! The midwife said the clear watery discharge I've had could very well be some of my mucous plug, which can be more of a watery consistency as opposed to mucousy. She said (especially with the amount of fluid I have!) if it were my water, even if it were just a small leak, some would come out any time I moved my hips, which is what I figured.

Mrs. MB - Sorry about the migraine! Those are awful... And sorry your little girl isn't a great sleeper. Hopefully she'll improve as she gets older so you can get some rest!
Oh, and feet in the ribs sounds about right! I can tell where the butt is now, so that makes complete sense. I actually don't notice it at all except when I'm at work, which, you know, is most of the day! :dohh: Once I get out of here, my ribs are usually fine.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Oh, let's see... I have an iPad to keep me busy should I want it. It might not get used, but it's there if I want it. A bluetooth speaker for some music. We have yet to put together a playlist, but there's always Pandora if we don't get around to it. I've also got a rice heat/cold pack that my mom made. It smells strongly of lavender oil and I love it! Some clothes for me and DH and toiletries, clothes in newborn and 0-3 months for baby. If I make it to my due date, this could be a big baby... We have some adorable clothes in newborn sizes, so I hope we get a chance to use them. I'm also bringing some coconut oil and a massager to save DH's hands should I require a lot of massaging, and a boppy pillow. I was recently told by friends on FB that have recently had babies in the area that the hospital has birthing balls to use there, so those got crossed off the list!

Do they have a way for you to use the heat pack? Here, they dont. I wouldnt bring any clothes except the going home/picture outfit. They give them shirts here to wear during the stay. Here, they give you a boppy. 

Other than that, good idea but dont forget the deodorant, etc.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Oh, let's see... I have an iPad to keep me busy should I want it. It might not get used, but it's there if I want it. A bluetooth speaker for some music. We have yet to put together a playlist, but there's always Pandora if we don't get around to it. I've also got a rice heat/cold pack that my mom made. It smells strongly of lavender oil and I love it! Some clothes for me and DH and toiletries, clothes in newborn and 0-3 months for baby. If I make it to my due date, this could be a big baby... We have some adorable clothes in newborn sizes, so I hope we get a chance to use them. I'm also bringing some coconut oil and a massager to save DH's hands should I require a lot of massaging, and a boppy pillow. I was recently told by friends on FB that have recently had babies in the area that the hospital has birthing balls to use there, so those got crossed off the list!
> 
> Do they have a way for you to use the heat pack? Here, they dont. I wouldnt bring any clothes except the going home/picture outfit. They give them shirts here to wear during the stay. Here, they give you a boppy.
> 
> Other than that, good idea but dont forget the deodorant, etc.Click to expand...

Yep, there's a microwave in the room and a mini fridge. The baby clothes I'm bringing are exactly that, the going home/picture outfit in each size. And since it will likely be cold when we leave I have a blanket packed to cover baby in the car seat, of course. And no one has mentioned them giving you a boppy so far! Why don't they mention these things when you do the hospital tour? Or in the paperwork they give you? I would have been bringing so many things that the hospital will provide because things like an exercise ball and boppy pillow are always on the suggested packing lists I find online if they're things you'll want to use. You would think if most hospitals don't provide them those that do provide them would mention it. 

Oh, and I included things like deodorant, toothbrush, toothpaste, etc in the toiletries category. :thumbup:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Oh, let's see... I have an iPad to keep me busy should I want it. It might not get used, but it's there if I want it. A bluetooth speaker for some music. We have yet to put together a playlist, but there's always Pandora if we don't get around to it. I've also got a rice heat/cold pack that my mom made. It smells strongly of lavender oil and I love it! Some clothes for me and DH and toiletries, clothes in newborn and 0-3 months for baby. If I make it to my due date, this could be a big baby... We have some adorable clothes in newborn sizes, so I hope we get a chance to use them. I'm also bringing some coconut oil and a massager to save DH's hands should I require a lot of massaging, and a boppy pillow. I was recently told by friends on FB that have recently had babies in the area that the hospital has birthing balls to use there, so those got crossed off the list!
> 
> Do they have a way for you to use the heat pack? Here, they dont. I wouldnt bring any clothes except the going home/picture outfit. They give them shirts here to wear during the stay. Here, they give you a boppy.
> 
> Other than that, good idea but dont forget the deodorant, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there's a microwave in the room and a mini fridge. The baby clothes I'm bringing are exactly that, the going home/picture outfit in each size. And since it will likely be cold when we leave I have a blanket packed to cover baby in the car seat, of course. And no one has mentioned them giving you a boppy so far! Why don't they mention these things when you do the hospital tour? Or in the paperwork they give you? I would have been bringing so many things that the hospital will provide because things like an exercise ball and boppy pillow are always on the suggested packing lists I find online if they're things you'll want to use. You would think if most hospitals don't provide them those that do provide them would mention it.
> 
> Oh, and I included things like deodorant, toothbrush, toothpaste, etc in the toiletries category. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I dont know why they dont mention it! They dont mention a lot of things. For example, the birthing ball you mention. I know they have one but unless you specifically ask for it and how to use it, they dont bring it up at all. I recently found out at another group of hospitals, they have inflatable birthing tubs they can get you but again, unless you specifically ask to use it, they dont bring it up. 

Dont forget your birthing plan too. id make a few copies. 

and lucky you!! Our rooms dont have a way to heat it up. We are told to bring a small crockpot. We 110% dont have a mini fridge either! They dont give you ANY free access to food/liquids. :growlmad::cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Oh, let's see... I have an iPad to keep me busy should I want it. It might not get used, but it's there if I want it. A bluetooth speaker for some music. We have yet to put together a playlist, but there's always Pandora if we don't get around to it. I've also got a rice heat/cold pack that my mom made. It smells strongly of lavender oil and I love it! Some clothes for me and DH and toiletries, clothes in newborn and 0-3 months for baby. If I make it to my due date, this could be a big baby... We have some adorable clothes in newborn sizes, so I hope we get a chance to use them. I'm also bringing some coconut oil and a massager to save DH's hands should I require a lot of massaging, and a boppy pillow. I was recently told by friends on FB that have recently had babies in the area that the hospital has birthing balls to use there, so those got crossed off the list!
> 
> Do they have a way for you to use the heat pack? Here, they dont. I wouldnt bring any clothes except the going home/picture outfit. They give them shirts here to wear during the stay. Here, they give you a boppy.
> 
> Other than that, good idea but dont forget the deodorant, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there's a microwave in the room and a mini fridge. The baby clothes I'm bringing are exactly that, the going home/picture outfit in each size. And since it will likely be cold when we leave I have a blanket packed to cover baby in the car seat, of course. And no one has mentioned them giving you a boppy so far! Why don't they mention these things when you do the hospital tour? Or in the paperwork they give you? I would have been bringing so many things that the hospital will provide because things like an exercise ball and boppy pillow are always on the suggested packing lists I find online if they're things you'll want to use. You would think if most hospitals don't provide them those that do provide them would mention it.
> 
> Oh, and I included things like deodorant, toothbrush, toothpaste, etc in the toiletries category. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know why they dont mention it! They dont mention a lot of things. For example, the birthing ball you mention. I know they have one but unless you specifically ask for it and how to use it, they dont bring it up at all. I recently found out at another group of hospitals, they have inflatable birthing tubs they can get you but again, unless you specifically ask to use it, they dont bring it up.
> 
> Dont forget your birthing plan too. id make a few copies.
> 
> and lucky you!! Our rooms dont have a way to heat it up. We are told to bring a small crockpot. We 110% dont have a mini fridge either! They dont give you ANY free access to food/liquids. :growlmad::cry:Click to expand...

Ugh, hospitals. I mean, I get they're trying to save themselves some cost with the tubs, but things like birthing balls? It's not like it costs them anything other than maybe use of an air pump? They've actually mentioned in their literature and their website that they have birthing tubs available (for a rental fee, I would assume), but I haven't seen anything about the other stuff. 

This hospital is awesome and provides a "nutrition bar" in the room stocked with snacks and drinks that both DH and I have access to anytime during our stay. They also provide the microwave and mini fridge and have meals for both of us at certain times. It's like a hotel, but you can make a big mess while you're there. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> Oh, let's see... I have an iPad to keep me busy should I want it. It might not get used, but it's there if I want it. A bluetooth speaker for some music. We have yet to put together a playlist, but there's always Pandora if we don't get around to it. I've also got a rice heat/cold pack that my mom made. It smells strongly of lavender oil and I love it! Some clothes for me and DH and toiletries, clothes in newborn and 0-3 months for baby. If I make it to my due date, this could be a big baby... We have some adorable clothes in newborn sizes, so I hope we get a chance to use them. I'm also bringing some coconut oil and a massager to save DH's hands should I require a lot of massaging, and a boppy pillow. I was recently told by friends on FB that have recently had babies in the area that the hospital has birthing balls to use there, so those got crossed off the list!
> 
> Do they have a way for you to use the heat pack? Here, they dont. I wouldnt bring any clothes except the going home/picture outfit. They give them shirts here to wear during the stay. Here, they give you a boppy.
> 
> Other than that, good idea but dont forget the deodorant, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there's a microwave in the room and a mini fridge. The baby clothes I'm bringing are exactly that, the going home/picture outfit in each size. And since it will likely be cold when we leave I have a blanket packed to cover baby in the car seat, of course. And no one has mentioned them giving you a boppy so far! Why don't they mention these things when you do the hospital tour? Or in the paperwork they give you? I would have been bringing so many things that the hospital will provide because things like an exercise ball and boppy pillow are always on the suggested packing lists I find online if they're things you'll want to use. You would think if most hospitals don't provide them those that do provide them would mention it.
> 
> Oh, and I included things like deodorant, toothbrush, toothpaste, etc in the toiletries category. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know why they dont mention it! They dont mention a lot of things. For example, the birthing ball you mention. I know they have one but unless you specifically ask for it and how to use it, they dont bring it up at all. I recently found out at another group of hospitals, they have inflatable birthing tubs they can get you but again, unless you specifically ask to use it, they dont bring it up.
> 
> Dont forget your birthing plan too. id make a few copies.
> 
> and lucky you!! Our rooms dont have a way to heat it up. We are told to bring a small crockpot. We 110% dont have a mini fridge either! They dont give you ANY free access to food/liquids. :growlmad::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, hospitals. I mean, I get they're trying to save themselves some cost with the tubs, but things like birthing balls? It's not like it costs them anything other than maybe use of an air pump? They've actually mentioned in their literature and their website that they have birthing tubs available (for a rental fee, I would assume), but I haven't seen anything about the other stuff.
> 
> This hospital is awesome and provides a "nutrition bar" in the room stocked with snacks and drinks that both DH and I have access to anytime during our stay. They also provide the microwave and mini fridge and have meals for both of us at certain times. It's like a hotel, but you can make a big mess while you're there. :haha:Click to expand...

We dont get meals...well i can, the normal hospital food but he cant. At the most they give you ice chips but thats it. Not even an ice pop!


----------



## lenorajoy

That sounds about like the hospitals my sister delivered at... she was hardly allowed anything! And certainly nothing for anyone beyond her. She would have gone to hospitals in the same area, possibly even the same hospital.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> That sounds about like the hospitals my sister delivered at... she was hardly allowed anything! And certainly nothing for anyone beyond her. She would have gone to hospitals in the same area, possibly even the same hospital.

I was at BNorth. :thumbup: 

------
Starting FE tonight. :happydance:


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx!!! :dust: We need some pink lines in here!!

I wish I remembered which hospitals my sister has been to... She lives not far southwest of there, so there's a strong possibility she had at least one of hers there.


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> My appointment went well! Other than I had no idea it would hurt so much when they check your cervix! I mean, I'm pretty sure I read once that it's uncomfortable, but I was unprepared! It felt like she was trying to get her whole hand to the top of my uterus. I'm lying there holding the wall (because that's going to help!) and trying to breathe and thinking have you not found it yet?! :haha: I think I would have been fine had it not been such a shock.
> 
> So I'm about 1 cm dilated, but still pretty thick. I wonder if most of that has happened since Saturday when the baby dropped and I really started having some pains. Progress is progress, so I'm glad I've dilated at all! The midwife said the clear watery discharge I've had could very well be some of my mucous plug, which can be more of a watery consistency as opposed to mucousy. She said (especially with the amount of fluid I have!) if it were my water, even if it were just a small leak, some would come out any time I moved my hips, which is what I figured.

Oh my gosh, yeah it can be quite painful. One time a RN checked me instead of my doctor when I was pregnant with Athiliya. Not only did she hurt me she made me bleed. It was nothing bad, but still, I was panicking by the time I got home. 


Yay for 1 cm! That's good!


----------



## lenorajoy

How are all of our ladies doing? I hope mamas and babies are all well.

August, how did your hospital tour go? How are you doing? Can't wait to hear the outcome of your appointment today! I hope things are looking better with baby and fluid.


----------



## AugustAngel15

The hospital tour went well. My hospital is amazing. Top of the line everything. 

My appointment was ok. Baby did not move a lot during the ultrasound. I'm not concerned because she was crazy active last night. My fluid dropped a little, but not much. They did not check her growth, that will be next week. So because she wasn't moving much, the put me on the monitors. I scored 6 out of 10. Whatever that means. I have to repeat the ultrasound tomorrow. I'm still only 1-2 cm. She is not keen on dilating unless absolutely necessary because how hard it would be on me. So as of today, no baby.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ugh, sorry you have to repeat the ultrasound again tomorrow! I'm assuming they'll just be monitoring movement again as I don't imagine there will be much change in fluid before then? Did they tell you what happens if tomorrow is no different? Strange that they aren't also checking growth at the same time as fluid levels. They did both at the same ultrasound for me. Or perhaps they were wanting two weeks between growth scans as there should be a larger difference in size.


----------



## AugustAngel15

They want two weeks for growth just to be more accurate. As far as what happens tomorrow they aren't sure. Neither am I. If her movements are less than 5 in 30 minutes, they may assume she's under stress even though her heart rate is great. That may call for induction.


----------



## lenorajoy

Keeping fx and praying for a healthy baby and healthy momma tomorrow, whether that means more movement or an induction!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Can't believe how close you girls are getting!

sorry I didn't check in at all.. was a busy day


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thinking of you and baby Ellie today August. You're only two days away from term so if they do take her early she will be just fine! :dust:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Totally just picked up a baby crib and getting a changing table tomorrow. :headspin:

In reality, we have a pack n play for the boy i nanny and it was free. It has a giant rip in the side though and im afraid hes going to roll out of it! So i have been looking for a convertible crib but they are CRAZY expensive! This one was an older IKEA version the people were selling. 

I have been wanting a changing table since the nanny boy was in diapers and went back and forth. I can use it for shelving now. 

For $65, not bad IMO. :happydance:


----------



## lenorajoy

Not bad at all Onerth!


----------



## lenorajoy

So I had a couple of hours of what I think was back labor yesterday. It fizzled out, so I didn't call my doctor or anything. Man was it painful, though! I had mild contractions on and off throughout the day yesterday, though, so I was just exhausted by the end of the day! And SO SO emotional! I just started bawling for no reason! :haha: And I'm still finding myself easily irritated this morning, and when I realized it I almost started crying. :rofl: I'm an emotional mess! I can only assume this is thanks to hormone changes.


----------



## FLArmyWife

:hugs: oh lenora it unfortunately doesn't change for a while even once bub is here!

great deals onerth

hope the 2nd monitor session goes well august


sorry Tuesday was Sweets' birthday and then yesterday we got news that my SIL had a miscarriage (we didn't even know she was pregnant) so been an emotional rough couple of days


----------



## lenorajoy

So sorry for your SIL, FLA! :hugs:

And how is Sweets a year old? I hope he had a good birthday!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you

We had a WIC appointment in the morning and after that it was just go-go-go all day. Poor guy barely got to nap so he was kinda cranky and uncooperative when we went to do pictures.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0622-COLLAGE.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 9









16326752_10154714228780399_1857340841_o.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lenorajoy

Such adorable pictures, though!! <3<3 That curly hair and the facial expressions! :haha: I love it.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- That is a good deal!!

FLA- So sorry to hear about your SIL. When I was in the dr's office yesterday, I saw a girl walk out of ultrasound with tears. I know what that feeling is. It made me tear up a bit. 

Lenora- The emotions! LOL!!!! Isn't it awful?!?!?!?!?!!?!?! Uncontrolable!

AFM- My appt today is at 1pm. Hoping all goes well. She was super active last night, per the usual. She usually starts at 8pm. I did decide to start taking Evening Primrose Oil vaginally and orally. I started that last night. This morning, I'm feeling something happening down there. I also lost another big goober of mucus plug. Hopefully this will help with softening a little faster. If anything, they say it makes labor a little easier. 

I hope all our ladies are doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Ugh, I feel for DH if this emotional stuff keeps up. It makes me wonder what I'm going to be like in labor and delivery! Possibly completely unpredictable. :haha:

August - Did you make DH come and look at the big goober again? :haha: I hope that evening primrose oil helps! Anxiously awaiting an update after your appointment this afternoon! I'm very curious what they'll make of it if she doesn't happen to be moving much while they monitor her. If she's moving during her normal active periods, I don't see why it should be a problem. I know my baby's pretty still between active periods, and I'm pretty sure that's normal. If they were monitoring right now, they wouldn't see much.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thanks

August- hope your appointment goes well and lil girl cooperates!


----------



## AugustAngel15

DH was already at work so I didn't get to show him the goober. I think he learned his lesson. Bless his heart though. All the questions he has about everything going on. It's like he thinks I know when we're going to have the baby. Lol. He also seems to think I know what the dr is going to say or do. Yes, I have a medical background but, I have never done this before. Even the dr doesn't know when the baby will be here.


----------



## lenorajoy

:rofl: I'm not alone then! DH seems to think I have some idea of when baby will be here, too. I have NO idea. Like sure, it could be tonight. But it could also be at 41 weeks. I wish there were some way of knowing!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Appointment went well. They saw her practicing her breathing and she moved plenty. So we're good this week. This coming Wednesday I have the growth scan.


----------



## lenorajoy

:happydance: I'm glad things went well today and on to the wait for next Wednesday's growth scan! I hope the next several days go quickly for you.


----------



## Disneymom1129

So glad to hear August


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aww girls!!! Tonight we put together the crib/toddler bed for the nanny boy and it made my heart melt. <3 <3 <3 

Theres just something about putting together the crib and putting the bedding on. 

I will be interested to see how he does in a toddler bed because he never tried climbing out of the pack n play but who knows!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

FX he stays put onerth

august- so glad everything went well

lenora- lol my dh was opposite. He swore he was going to guess when baby would come. but he also kept telling me I was pregnant before I got a bfp so maybe he just knows the changes better than I :shrug:


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I hope your nanny boy loves it and stays in the bed!

FLA - I believe DH guessed this weekend is when I would go into labor. :haha: I've suspected I would go into labor early, but I'm starting to have my doubts as we're getting so close to the due date now. Perhaps I'll have a February baby after all!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lenora- from the moment I got pregnant I just had this feeling I wouldn't make it to my due date. But as I reached 38 weeks I started to think maybe I was wrong. DH guess that Sweets would come the weekend before he actually did.


----------



## lenorajoy

I never imagined from the beginning that I would deliver early. It really wasn't until I started getting so large in 3rd trimester that I started thinking I wouldn't make it to February. Before then I always assumed I would be past my due date because that seems most common, especially with first babies. Then especially when I found out why I was so large, between large baby and lots of fluid, I figured my chances were even better of going into labor before my due date.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Doesn't this whole waiting thing suck?!?!?!?! With you having all that extra fluid, you still may go early. I bet that you're first sign is your waters breaking. Lol. I can't imagine you have much more room in there. Lol


----------



## BethMaassen

When I got pregnant with Athiliya I hoped I would have her early. She was due March 31st. On her due date there was no sign of her... My husband said she would come April 1st. Because he thought it would be funny. After it became apparent she was not coming on her due date, I hoped and hoped she would arrive on April 7th. My reasoning may be a bit silly. Anyway Was induced the 4th, cesarean on the 7th. :D 

With Moira, I was convinced she would come early, especially after I hit 3rd tri. Nope. No sign of her. 50% effacement 0 dilation at my last visit. But she was breech, so they took her 2days before her due date. My husband kept saying she'd arrive on his Birthday. (12days before her due date. EDD was 12/25/15) 

He was wrong both times :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

cd8 and still bleeding... Im giving it until Monday and then im skipping everything this cycle. Ive already taken my FE but im not going to waste anything else. 

So frustrating! :growlmad::cry: Ive been looking at OTC things since the dr wont do anything but its mixed reviews.


----------



## BethMaassen

I hope the bleeding stops by Monday,OnErth


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: So sorry Onerth. How frustrating!


----------



## Disneymom1129

I went a week overdue with my first... it's not so bad. It was like well I've already waited 40 weeks what's 7 more days? Lol. Use those extra days to sleep while you can. 

I thought it was great that Ellie came a day before her due date (or ON her due date if you go off her growth scans) because I was not wanting to go overdue again :p.

So either way I hope your babies behave and come when you're ready!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

In case anyone was ever wondering... red clover tea isn't very good. It's almost too sweet. There's no way I can drink 4 c of it!!!! I'll aim for 2 watered down with regular sweet tea.


----------



## lenorajoy

It's funny, I've only had one growth scan, but it put my due date at 2/1. I just scheduled two appointments that day, so hopefully I'll get a couple of days past that! :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- I hope AF goes away soon

HOpe all our ladies are doing wonderfully


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

still bleeding... Urgent care ( its more of an on call dr than urgent care) said theyd give me BCP.



wasted, busted cycle. I wasted my FE. :(


----------



## lenorajoy

So sorry Onerth! :hugs: I'm assuming you're being given birth control to help regulate AF?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- Hope AF disappears soon!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> So sorry Onerth! :hugs: I'm assuming you're being given birth control to help regulate AF?

yeah.


----------



## Angelique76

Morning ladies, 

I have my checkup, after Dec 2016 mc and D & C, this Wednesday 1 Feb. I am so nervous as they tested the POC and I will find out what was wrong. I have been dreaming about this every night. I keep dreaming that the doc tells me it's something I did and that nothing was wrong with baby. Lord help me! I am nervous and anxious but also happy to know and move forward. I had my first cycle since D & C and it was right on time, as if I were never pregnant. 

We will start TTC in March again. On one hand I can't wait, on the other I am so friggin nervous. 

So sorry OneEarth. xo


----------



## AugustAngel15

Angelique76 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> I have my checkup, after Dec 2016 mc and D & C, this Wednesday 1 Feb. I am so nervous as they tested the POC and I will find out what was wrong. I have been dreaming about this every night. I keep dreaming that the doc tells me it's something I did and that nothing was wrong with baby. Lord help me! I am nervous and anxious but also happy to know and move forward. I had my first cycle since D & C and it was right on time, as if I were never pregnant.
> 
> We will start TTC in March again. On one hand I can't wait, on the other I am so friggin nervous.
> 
> So sorry OneEarth. xo

I hope you are doing well Angelique! I'm glad you got AF and it was normal timing. Hopes for a future sticky bean!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

angelique- I'm sorry your dreams are being so mean. Our subconscious can be a real witch sometimes. :hugs: I'm sure it was nothing in your control. 

onerth- i'm so sorry girl

lenora, august- how are y'all feeling?

how you hanging in beth?


----------



## lenorajoy

Angelique - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having recurring dreams about it. I hope your appointment Wednesday gives you some answers and some peace.

AFM - I had a bit of a rough weekend sleep-wise. Friday night I woke up around 1:30 so nauseous I thought I might actually throw up. DH was awesome and made me some tea in the middle of the night and got the bathroom trash can (just in case), Tums, and some mints to suck on. I never threw up, so I'm guessing it's thanks to hormones, which are going crazy at the moment! I have acne popping up everywhere, too, which I'm prone to anyway, but I don't normally have it on my chest! Saturday night my hip joints were so achey I woke up about every hour to turn over, which of course was painful in my pelvis, and whenever my pillow pressed against my belly it hurt like I was squishing it. Thankfully the aching wasn't an issue last night and I slept great, so I'm not a zombie today at work. 

I have an appointment today at 2:30, so hopefully we'll find I've progressed more this past week. And I can finally get my midwife to call in a prescription for some meds for this stupid thrush that just refuses to go away! I've had it since Christmas. :growlmad:


----------



## AugustAngel15

FLArmyWife said:


> angelique- I'm sorry your dreams are being so mean. Our subconscious can be a real witch sometimes. :hugs: I'm sure it was nothing in your control.
> 
> onerth- i'm so sorry girl
> 
> lenora, august- how are y'all feeling?
> 
> how you hanging in beth?

I'm feeling ok. Lots of pressure and hip pains. I feel her moving waaaaaaay down low. But I still feel her in my lungs too. Lol. NExt appt is Wednesday for her growth scan. If she drops below 10% I will be induced. Scary.

Fla- How are YOU doing? How is sweets?


----------



## lenorajoy

August - We're still in a race! :haha: I feel almost constant pressure now, either in the back or the front, which means I pretty much always feel like I need to go to the bathroom. Even if I've just peed, I can literally sit back down on the toilet 30 seconds later and pee again! Thankfully that doesn't happen with #2, though that's been more frequent and even softer lately. TMI: straight diarrhea yesterday!

I'm pretty sure baby tried to punch his/her way out of my uterus last night while we were catching up on some Bones after dinner. Baby was squirming all over the place and just as I was saying to DH it's hasn't been often lately I've been able to watch my belly move much, PUNCH! I'm not sure if baby was kicking off my ribs or the top of my uterus or something and smashing its head into my cervix or if it was just a hand up there by the head punching me. :haha: Either way, ouch!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- We are HUGE bones fans (hence Sweets as little man's nickname). If we ever have a girl we're naming her Temperance. 
Also the softer stool is your body preparing for labor. It does a "clearing out" typically leading up to delivery

August- oh man I'm hoping her growth scan goes well and baby is allowed to come on her own terms, BUT if you are induced just know she has had plenty of cooking time and should do just fine out in the world especially with the marvels of modern medicine

I'm doing ok. Just been super busy trying to keep up with a very active toddler. Yesterday we drove to Orlando to be with family and celebrate a gaggle of birthdays (Sweets [the 24th], my mom [the 31st], and my MIL [feb 2]). My SIL and her husband opted not to come but I was ok with that. As of right now DH and I are the only ones that know what they are going through so we opted to visit them after. 
Today we have Sweets official 1yr appointment with his pediatrician which means shots! He normally only cries a few seconds but it still breaks my heart. 
But yeah, just trying to scrape by. We were told originally that dh's pell grant money for school would be deposited the 2nd week of Jan. Well it has YET to hit so we've been scrambling to make sure bills are covered. Lack of money meant we got nothing for Sweets for his birthday :cry: but he was spoiled by our families yesterday so that helps some.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

knock on wood, i *_think_* AF is trying to stop! Im down to that weird mixture you get at the end of AF where its light mixed with CM.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- Good to hear! I hope that witch gets her stuff together! Pep talk your uterus! Lol!!!!!

Fla- Happy birthday Sweets!!!! Eeeeek shots!!! I bet it breaks your heart but it's for the best! Being an adult really blows. Bills suck! I hate when things get messed up. 

I know she has had plenty of cooking time. I just want whatever is best for her. Although, the selfish side of me is SO OVER BEING PREGNANT! These last few weeks have done me in. The stress of dealing with all these scans and what ifs. And then the constant "oh what was that?! Am I in labor?" And physically, my hips are trying to say that they quit. I had my ACL replaced in February of last year. The chemical your body releases to soften your hips and cervix affects all tendons. Because my tendon is yet to be "fully established", it is really being affected. My knee constantly hurts. My ortho told me this would happen. I just didn't think it would be this bad. It is usually 3 years before a new ACL will be "fully established"(unless you are a athlete that they give steroid shots to and what not). At this point, I think my knee is worse than the hip pain and pressure. I've been icing and elevating as much as I can. Back to doing post op exercises to try and relieve the pain.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww, I didn't make the connection! I miss Sweets on that show... He was awesome. We're tyring to get caught up on the last season so we can start watching the season that's just started. We've still got quite a few episodes to go. The sad part is then we have to wait a week between episodes like everyone else! :haha: Angela and Hodgins have been breaking my heart this season! :cry:

I've just caught up on your blog this morning and it sounds like Sweets has made some huge changes since his birthday! It's funny how they seem to suddenly change overnight, and rather bittersweet.

Sorry things have been so tight financially. Hopefully the grant money will come through soon. If it's any consolation, Sweets will never remember who did or didn't give him gifts for his first birthday. He won't feel he's missing out on a thing! :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

August - Ouch! I hope that knee pain lets up soon for you August. That sounds awful, especially on top of all of the other stuff going on with prep for labor.

Onerth - I hope AF has decided it's time to be done so you can move on! Ugh, long periods are terrible.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Thanks! LOL @ pep talking. 

Fl- I agree that sweets wont remember at all. Im sorry about the money issues. It will all get better!! 
the kids 1st b-day from memory::
DS: His dads side was involved for once and demanded we have it at their clubhouse. I remember he had an elmo cake. He got a guitar. 
DD1: We did a smash cake in our kitchen. Just us. No presents or party. 
DD2: she was VERY sick and in the hospital. No party, presents or people.

------------


----------



## lenorajoy

Update after appointment: I've dilated a little more (my midwife said definitely a full cm, maybe a little more), but now I'm 60% effaced! Progress!

I started having contractions yesterday that were definitely a different kind. Definitely painful and required concentration on breathing and seemed to start in my back and wrap around the front. I was having these contractions while in the waiting room. My appointment was supposed to be 2:30 and I wasn't called back until well after 3, so I was in there a while having contractions. I had one good long one as I was called back and weighed in that didn't let up until after I sat down on the table to have my blood pressure taken. My blood pressure was high (155, though she didn't mention the bottom number), so my midwife took my blood pressure again a few minutes later when she came in the room and it was still 140. After my appointment they sent me to the lab to give urine and blood samples to test for preeclampsia. They should have results back tomorrow, and if anything comes back abnormal they'll induce me.

I don't have any other symptoms of preeclampsia that can't be explained by other things, other than possibly overactive reflexes. I gained a few pounds in the past week, which was a little odd since I had lost a little and then stayed pretty steady for a week or two, but I did eat more junk than normal this weekend and my body has a history of responding quickly to bad eating habits on the scale. The high blood pressure could have something to do with the contractions I was having right before it was checked, especially since a few minutes later it had lowered some. Plus I'd had a lot of salty foods and some fried foods the past couple of days. The only thing that seemed odd was when my midwife went to check me, my leg jerked really fast as soon as she touched my leg (I'm pretty ticklish and jumpy in general) and I accidentally kicked her. Not hard at all, but she said it was a first. So perhaps that's related to preeclampsia?

I was woken up last night by some pretty painful contractions that started in my back. I have no idea how long I was having them as I didn't look at the clock until I realized they weren't stopping and figured I should see how close together they were. I actually felt the need for some counter pressure, so they must have been pretty decent contractions. Baby was squirming around during these contractions, so that probably added a bit of pain. I've had some of those contractions this morning as well. Hopefully this means either way it won't be long until baby decides to make an appearance regardless of a possible induction date!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lenor- Thats exciting!!! 

Af is gone today!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Yay for AF finally being gone!! Hopefully things are more regular for you from here.


----------



## BethMaassen

FLA: Sorry about the financial issues. I am all too familiar with that. I am currently in a payday loan loop until taxes because I took a big loan just so Moira would have a decent birthday. 
The girls are right, Sweets won't remember. But I know in you mommy heart that doesn't matter. I know. I gave my girls big birthdays. Smash cake, party. Moira kinda gets the shit end though, because her birthday comes 2 days before Christmas. (which is why for her birthday and Christmas, I will buying all year around and getting a big stash.) Athiliya is lucky to have a birthday to fall just in tax season, so she got spoiled. 
I also opt to buy decorations and whatever ahead of time. to make sure I have it the month of their birthdays. Makes it more financially able. 
I know they won't remember. But I have pictures and videos.. And they can see them when they are older.. And neither of them will feel like they are less special. Which will be tough for Moira, being born 2 days before Chritmas. 
I hope that helps. :hugs: 

EEk! I know what you mean with the shots, Moira had her 1year shots On 13th, I think. Breaks my heart. I have to go to the appointment makeup-less - because I tend to cry too! I have to leave the room during the shots. I then swoop in and comfort. 

Lenora: OMG! I am so excited. I do hope it isn't preeclampsia! Sounds like you are getting so close! 

August: Sorry about your knee :( Hope it feels better! 

Lenora and August: When I come on every day, I hold my breath expecting either a baby or labor announcement! :haha: I had a good giggle earlier thinking it would be funny if you both had your babies at the same time!! 

OnErth: Glad AF is over!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> FLA: Sorry about the financial issues. I am all too familiar with that. I am currently in a payday loan loop until taxes because I took a big loan just so Moira would have a decent birthday.
> 
> *BTDT. Ace and CashNet are pretty good about loans and Ace has the best repayment plan in my opinion*
> 
> The girls are right, Sweets won't remember. But I know in you mommy heart that doesn't matter. I know. I gave my girls big birthdays. Smash cake, party. Moira kinda gets the shit end though, because her birthday comes 2 days before Christmas. (which is why for her birthday and Christmas, I will buying all year around and getting a big stash.) Athiliya is lucky to have a birthday to fall just in tax season, so she got spoiled.
> I also opt to buy decorations and whatever ahead of time. to make sure I have it the month of their birthdays. Makes it more financially able.
> I know they won't remember. But I have pictures and videos.. And they can see them when they are older.. And neither of them will feel like they are less special. Which will be tough for Moira, being born 2 days before Chritmas.
> I hope that helps. :hugs:
> 
> *DD2 is Dec 22 but we dont celebrate Xmas, It is around Hanukkah though. Due to money there have been years the kids got clearance gifts or even whatever i could get at the Goodwill. *
> 
> EEk! I know what you mean with the shots, Moira had her 1year shots On 13th, I think. Breaks my heart. I have to go to the appointment makeup-less - because I tend to cry too! I have to leave the room during the shots. I then swoop in and comfort.
> 
> *We dont vaccinate but i still tear up when they have to have something done and my kids are older!! *
> 
> OnErth: Glad AF is over!

Thanks! Me too! ( it is a little spotty today but i keep drinking RRL tea to keep it at bay! )


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth&InHvn said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> FLA: Sorry about the financial issues. I am all too familiar with that. I am currently in a payday loan loop until taxes because I took a big loan just so Moira would have a decent birthday.
> 
> *BTDT. Ace and CashNet are pretty good about loans and Ace has the best repayment plan in my opinion*
> 
> The girls are right, Sweets won't remember. But I know in you mommy heart that doesn't matter. I know. I gave my girls big birthdays. Smash cake, party. Moira kinda gets the shit end though, because her birthday comes 2 days before Christmas. (which is why for her birthday and Christmas, I will buying all year around and getting a big stash.) Athiliya is lucky to have a birthday to fall just in tax season, so she got spoiled.
> I also opt to buy decorations and whatever ahead of time. to make sure I have it the month of their birthdays. Makes it more financially able.
> I know they won't remember. But I have pictures and videos.. And they can see them when they are older.. And neither of them will feel like they are less special. Which will be tough for Moira, being born 2 days before Chritmas.
> I hope that helps. :hugs:
> 
> *DD2 is Dec 22 but we dont celebrate Xmas, It is around Hanukkah though. Due to money there have been years the kids got clearance gifts or even whatever i could get at the Goodwill. *
> 
> EEk! I know what you mean with the shots, Moira had her 1year shots On 13th, I think. Breaks my heart. I have to go to the appointment makeup-less - because I tend to cry too! I have to leave the room during the shots. I then swoop in and comfort.
> 
> *We dont vaccinate but i still tear up when they have to have something done and my kids are older!! *
> 
> OnErth: Glad AF is over!
> 
> Thanks! Me too! ( it is a little spotty today but i keep drinking RRL tea to keep it at bay! )Click to expand...

I use a place called MoneyTree. They have so far been best to me. I once used Ace, But they were terrible to me, and tried to bully me. So I only used them that once. 

This past year we used Toys for Tots. That really helped out with giving them a decent holiday. They got 4 gifts each from them. 

It is so sad when the littles need anythings done. Back in June last year Athiliya got very sick. And we ended up going to different ER's first a childrens, which was pretty BS, then a normal one, and they actually did stuff to comfort her, like give her a stuffed animal.. Anyway. I had to hold her from behind while they gave her a IV... She was screaming and crying.. Tearing up now thinking about it.. It was horrific!


----------



## FLArmyWife

<3 you ladies. reading between errands and such (though it was tough to read today while my eyes were dilated). Will try to catch up soon


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I am starting OPKs and Mucinex today :D I had to buy a new CB digi because i went to pull it out of the box i keep it in and it was giving me an error!! Dh and i took it apart thinking it was messed up and it didnt change it, so off i went to get a new one! 

I dont expect to O for a bit but heres to hoping my ovaries cooperate! 



--------
I hope we get some cute babies on here in the next week or so! 

Fl, sorry about your eyes, i hope you had a good exam. 
---
We filed our taxes today, im excited to get a new fridge when it hits the bank! We still have the fridge my uncle had from the 90s!! One of those SMALL side by sides that you cant even fit a pizza box in. :wacko: 

#Adulting..lol


----------



## AugustAngel15

My appointment went well. She must have had a growth spurt and moved back up to the 18th percentile with estimated weight of 6lbs 3oz. So no induction as of now. My cervix thinned a little bit but I'm still only 1-2 cm. She is also concerned with my knee now as it was super swollen. She recommended I take it easy and continue to wear my knee brace until baby comes. She is going to strip my membranes next week.


----------



## BethMaassen

August: That sounds great! I am happy she has hade a growth spurt! 

OnErth: Hoping you get cooperation! And Yay for Adulting. 

FLA: Sorry about your eyes, hope they are better today! 


-----------------------
Lately I have been getting this electrical shock feeling in my left foot when I step out of bed in the morning. Only once, and it lasts only seconds. It is so weird thing. I have no idea why, but it happens every morning for the last week or so, without fail. 

Athiliya is driving me crazy lately, climbing on things, destroying things.. She recently tore a 30$ wall sticker of their wall after climbing into MOira's crib... She completely destroyed it. And the other day she was climbing up into their window, using the windowsill and the child-safty bars to pull herself up and step over. I am terrified she will get her leg caught and fall and snap her leg in half... So I moved Moira's crib to sit in front of the window. She can't climb over the back of the crib, yet. 

I can't believe she will be 3 in 2 months! This year I am not gonna do I big party. Just us, and if her Auntie wants to show.. I am going to make her a home-made 
Badanamu themed cake. She loves it so much!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The boy i nanny (3) his other part time nanny passed away today. I wasnt close to her, i just knew her name but the boys mom was close to her. Other than a card, what else is appropriate to do in this case for the boys mom? 

It was sudden and an accident. She was watching him today and fell.

Its sad because someone passed away but happy because now ill have him full time. :cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I hope your ovaries get with the program this cycle! :haha: They may need a talking to as well! So sorry to hear about the other nanny. How awful for her family and friends! I hope the little boy is coping well, though at his age he may not fully understand why he won't see her anymore. Poor thing! I'm glad you'll get to nanny him full time, though! I would imagine that's good for you financially, and you seem close to the boy, so it'll be good for both of you I would imagine. 

Beth - Sorry finances are tight, especially when it's around birthdays! Financially having a kid's birthday near Christmas must be the toughest time of year. Sorry about the foot, too! That sounds like it might be a nerve thing? How long has this been going on? Have you seen a doctor about it? It doesn't sound life-threatening or anything, but it sounds really uncomfortable. And ahh, it's so disappointing/frustrating/sad when kids or pets destroy something, especially when it wasn't cheap or it's something you can't replace. It's especially tough when they didn't do it to intentionally destroy it, they were just curious. 

August - So glad she had a growth spurt and as of right now you won't need to be induced! As long as baby is happy and healthy! Hopefully we'll both be meeting our little ones very soon either way! I keep finding myself thinking how funny it would be if we ended up having our babies the same day! This thread would go crazy! :haha:

AFM - Everything came back normal, so I'm in the clear again! No preeclampsia and no induction! :happydance: Not as much action today contraction-wise, but I've been busy on my feet (and occasionally hands and knees!) scrubbing and organizing today. My kitchen looks amazing! I even polished my teapot so it's shiny again. :haha:


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of our ladies are doing well today!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

https://www.walmart.com/ip/46259011...75035&wl11=online&wl12=46259011&wl13=&veh=sem <-- $200 swing that i got for $8 :D 

#HurryUpOvaries!

Funny enough it smells like formula. My 10yr old said " eww, whats that smell"... the smell of a baby who swung a bit too much and up it came, lol.


----------



## BethMaassen

*Lenora:* I have been having nerve issues in my leg for a long time. I think in part it is due to my degenerative disk disorder. I ended up with some pretty severe sciatica while pregnant with Moira, in fact that was the first glaring symptom (6 dpo was my first major attack)! It's been about a week. So I am thinking something is pinching a nerve. 
Athiliya has been pretty destructive lately, pulling stickers off of everything and completel.y destroying them. The wall sticker was a castle. Which is now like 10$ less than when I bought it (https://www.amazon.com/Roommates-Rmk1546Gm-Disney-Princess-Glitter/dp/B00422MQVS). It worked so well and made their room look extra pretty... I was absolutely gutted. 
She has also been super violent with Moira. It is really frustrating! Girl has her father's temper. 


*OnErth:* Oh my gosh! That swing is absolutely fabulous! 

----------------------

Filed my taxes today. I am looking foward to paying off my debts, and getting some much need clothing for Athiliya (she is super tall. fitting a 4T, and all I have for her now is 24months and 2T :dohh:. )


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm so bad at catching up but I really do hope too do some catching up tomorrow


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> ----------------------
> 
> Filed my taxes today. I am looking foward to paying off my debts, and getting some much need clothing for Athiliya (she is super tall. fitting a 4T, and all I have for her now is 24months and 2T :dohh:. )

I just had to get the nanny boy some new clothes too! All i had were 2T. I got him 2 pants, 2 shorts, 2 sleeveless, 2 long sleeve, 2 short sleeve and 2 Pjs in 5T. 

( Technically he doesnt need clothes or that many but i like to have a change just in case! )



FLArmyWife said:


> I'm so bad at catching up but I really do hope too do some catching up tomorrow

Its ok! I dont always catch up but i do always read the latest!


----------



## drjo718

I don't think I ovulated. :( I took 7.5mg of femara. Had all the signs Tuesday, a week of ewcm...but no positive opk, no temp rise. First time not responding to femara. I don't know what my next step is. :'(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> I don't think I ovulated. :( I took 7.5mg of femara. Had all the signs Tuesday, a week of ewcm...but no positive opk, no temp rise. First time not responding to femara. I don't know what my next step is. :'(

do you have a link to your chart?

That happened to me in oct!! I did 5mg FE & trigger shot. NOTHING. P4 was 4.3 :( 

I was really nervous doing another FE cycle but i added Soy Isoflavones. Maybe you can try it? After this cycle and a break one, we are moving to Clomid because i only O 50% of the time on FE.

-------------
Digi OPK this AM was HIGH. Its not a peak but im excited. I hope it means something good this cycle! After that crazy AF, ill gladly get excited about a high reading!


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - That's an awesome deal on that swing! Fx you get a positive opk and catch a good egg this cycle!!

Drjo - Sorry you don't think you ovulated. :(

FLA - It's ok, we get it! I don't know that I would ever manage to find the time to catch up if I were you!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Onearth- That is a great deal on the swing!!!!

Drjo- Sorry you didn't ovulate. Is it still possible that it may just be late? I don't really know how all those meds work.

Fla- We totally get it! You're a busy momma and wife!!!!

AFM- One of my staff told me about the eating pineapple theory yesterday. So she went and bought me a whole pineapple and made sure I ate ALL of it during my shift. Lol. Nothing last night. This morning though, my stool is getting softer. I've had 3 BM's today. I also lost more MP and there was brown in it. I'm feeling "lightening crotch" (this phrase seriously makes me giggle). I'm having moderate contractions but they are not consistent. I also have a lower back ache. Has anyone done the pineapple thing?


----------



## lenorajoy

August - :haha: I would imagine eating an entire pineapple single-handedly would give anyone the runs, at least to some degree. I've heard anything that'll give you diarrhea is a good way to get labor started. I think that might be what's behind the castor oil thing? Not 100% sure as I haven't read up on any of those things

AFM - I've been on my hands and knees scrubbing floors and up and down stairs and I've had fewer contractions since Wednesday than I think I have any single day of third trimester. Isn't that the opposite of how this is supposed to work? :haha: I'm not really trying to induce labor at this point (that'll be next week!) so it doesn't bother me. At least this way I'm able to get a lot done without being in pain. On the other hand, I really started losing my mucus plug yesterday! Several large-ish chunks and every time I've been to the bathroom there's been some in my underwear and/or the toilet paper. It's all been snot-like and yellowish with no blood, but it seems though I'm not having many contractions there's something going on down there. 

I'm also SO exhausted. Probably at least partially due to putting in long hours of physical work compared to the long hours of desk work I'm used to, but I took a nap a couple of hours after I got up this morning and I'm ready for another one!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- Maybe the calm before the storm?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ooooohhhh exciting!! Well i think it is!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope so!! I'd be totally fine with not going into labor until Monday or Tuesday, but this weekend would be great timing, too. I just hope baby doesn't keep us waiting for too much longer!


----------



## drjo718

I don't know how to link my chart. I use my phone... today is cd21 so I doubt it's just late. The darkest opk I had was monday, but it wasn't positive. I had the pressure and cramping that went away Tuesday evening, so if I wasn't doing opks or charting, I would've thought that was O day. I won't be trying clomid again because I had zero response to it, so I'm guessing I'll try a higher dose of Femara. If that doesn't work, I have to try to get back in to the fertility clinic and see if I can do a trigger. Unfortunately fertility treatment gets really expensive. I scheduled a progesterone draw for tuesday to see if I really did ovulate when it felt like I did, but I'm not holding out hope. I'm hoping it doesn't take so long to Ttc this time around bc my fibroid can grow back requiring surgery again. 

August- usually for the bromelain in pineapple to do anything, you'd have to eat at least 7 entire pineapples, including the core. Which is likely to result in diarrhea and heartburn due to all the acid! &#128586; And as a labor nurse I beg you, please don't try castor oil. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

What does castor oil do? I've heard the same from other people, so I'm curious.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies,

First I want to say I have PCOS very badly, both ovaries are covered head to tow in cysts per the ultra sound I had about two weeks ago. 

I have also had cervical cancer stage 1b1 and have had two surgeries to remove it. I am now considered in remission and luckily I didn't have to have chemo or radiation. I have to go in for screenings every three months to make sure it stays away, and if it ever comes back I will have to have chemo and radiation...so I'm hoping it stays away!

Anyway so I don't use OPK's because they are ALWAYS positive due to my PCOS so I just go based on my body symptoms and typically I always get sore boobs the day after I have ovulated and I also get super watery/egg white CM the day of ovulation. 

Also I had tests done for my PCOS and it showed high levels of testosterone which my doctor put me on Metformin to help lower it, she also said it may make me more fertile.

So this past weekend I'm 100% sure I ovulated on Sunday, the next day my boobs were sore and I was nauseous Sunday (another symptom I get of O.) Well me and my OH did the deed this weekend many times and since I'm on Metformin, maybe I have a chance?

So I'm 5DPO today and my symptoms are the following:

-very neausous
-fatigue
-dizzy
-sore boobs
-smell aversions
-bleeding gums when brushing
-mild fever (99.2-99.5)
-weird face pressure (no sinus infection or cold...)
-extreme hot and cold flashes
-headaches
-heartburn

If I got pregnant it would be a miracle! :blush:

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## AugustAngel15

Cupcake- No need to apologize for a long post. I also have PCOS. I did try metformin and it didn't help me. I do know a few people that it worked for first cycle. Your symptoms sound promising. I am a believer that some people can tell or have symptoms very early. I started telling my hubs at 3 dpo that I was pregnant. Baby dust to you!


----------



## drjo718

Lenora- castor oil tends to give people terrible, uncontrollable diarrhea. Which is not what you want when you're very pregnant lol. It can make you very crampy but not actually put you into labor.


----------



## lenorajoy

Cupcake - the ones that stand out to me are the bleeding gums and hot and cold flashes! Not so easily explained by other things, and I had both early on! Fx you've caught a good sticky egg! When do you plan to test?? :D


----------



## lenorajoy

Drjo - uncontrollable diarrhea and cramping sounds awful! I would imagine like most any kind of induction it's only effective if your body is ready for labor, otherwise it won't work. I'll definitely ask my midwife about it before trying it should I go overdue. I'll definitely try the sweep first, though! It sounds awful and painful, but labor itself is bound to feel awful and painful, too. :haha: Not like castor oil, though!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> I don't know how to link my chart. I use my phone... today is cd21 so I doubt it's just late. The darkest opk I had was monday, but it wasn't positive. I had the pressure and cramping that went away Tuesday evening, so if I wasn't doing opks or charting, I would've thought that was O day. I won't be trying clomid again because I had zero response to it, so I'm guessing I'll try a higher dose of Femara. If that doesn't work, I have to try to get back in to the fertility clinic and see if I can do a trigger. Unfortunately fertility treatment gets really expensive. I scheduled a progesterone draw for tuesday to see if I really did ovulate when it felt like I did, but I'm not holding out hope. I'm hoping it doesn't take so long to Ttc this time around bc my fibroid can grow back requiring surgery again.
> 
> August- usually for the bromelain in pineapple to do anything, you'd have to eat at least 7 entire pineapples, including the core. Which is likely to result in diarrhea and heartburn due to all the acid! &#128586; And as a labor nurse I beg you, please don't try castor oil. Lol

7.5mg is the highest dose of FE. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First I want to say I have PCOS very badly, both ovaries are covered head to tow in cysts per the ultra sound I had about two weeks ago.
> 
> I have also had cervical cancer stage 1b1 and have had two surgeries to remove it. I am now considered in remission and luckily I didn't have to have chemo or radiation. I have to go in for screenings every three months to make sure it stays away, and if it ever comes back I will have to have chemo and radiation...so I'm hoping it stays away!
> 
> Anyway so I don't use OPK's because they are ALWAYS positive due to my PCOS so I just go based on my body symptoms and typically I always get sore boobs the day after I have ovulated and I also get super watery/egg white CM the day of ovulation.
> 
> Also I had tests done for my PCOS and it showed high levels of testosterone which my doctor put me on Metformin to help lower it, she also said it may make me more fertile.
> 
> So this past weekend I'm 100% sure I ovulated on Sunday, the next day my boobs were sore and I was nauseous Sunday (another symptom I get of O.) Well me and my OH did the deed this weekend many times and since I'm on Metformin, maybe I have a chance?
> 
> So I'm 5DPO today and my symptoms are the following:
> 
> -very neausous
> -fatigue
> -dizzy
> -sore boobs
> -smell aversions
> -bleeding gums when brushing
> -mild fever (99.2-99.5)
> -weird face pressure (no sinus infection or cold...)
> -extreme hot and cold flashes
> -headaches
> -heartburn
> 
> If I got pregnant it would be a miracle! :blush:
> 
> Sorry for the long post...

Are you new to the group?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

August - Thank you! PCOS stinks! It's so weird that Metformin made me O so soon after starting it! I literally just started it about 3 weeks ago and then a week after I started I Oed! Is it weird that I just feel like I could be pregnant? I've never felt like this before so its very strange and new to me! 

Lenora - I am very impatient lol so I tested this morning and of course it's stark white.... Also strange is that my nausea seems to have disappeared completely, along with my headache! 

onErth - Yea I'm new! hehe! :D


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Okay so maybe my test isn't stark white? It's still wet and I swear I see a line..

https://i65.tinypic.com/2w3p0fc.jpg

Maybe I'm just going crazy and have line eye?


----------



## drjo718

Onerth- we go up to 12.5mg here.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

PinkCupcakes said:


> onErth - Yea I'm new! hehe! :D

Youll need to follow the rules on the first page of this thread ;) 



drjo718 said:


> Onerth- we go up to 12.5mg here.

Interesting!! So they go from 7.5 to 12.5 or is there something in between?


----------



## drjo718

drjo718 said:


> Onerth- we go up to 12.5mg here.

Interesting!! So they go from 7.5 to 12.5 or is there something in between?[/QUOTE]

10mg is in between.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

High on CBAD digi
Low on CBPink

Almost + on $Tree... the kind that makes you wonder if its it + or so close youre staring forever. :wacko:

so we are going to BD tonight just in case and then go from there. I *THINK* i should get PEAK/+ tomorrow...

We also decided ( DH & I) to not trigger this cycle. I havent told the dr. It was so stressful in oct and we dont know if trigger messed up things or what happened so we will skip and see what happens on this last FE cycle! 

Plan:
Mucinex tonight w/BD
Sunday (hopeful + OPK) BD 
Monday BD
Skip BD Tuesday
BD Wednesday (hopefully see temp shift to confirm!)

BUT i could totally be off on this and the plan go out the window again!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Sorry I didn't post this first :dohh::

Fab Testers and Supporters Mission Statement

Fab family members are a tight nit community of girls who are here to support others ladies regardless of where their journey is taking them. 
Fab family members come from all walks of life with an array of different experience. They use these experiences to share knowledge and support to those seeking it. 

Fab family members lift up other members in a time of need. No matter what is making a Fab family member feel down the other Fab family member girls are here to share love, praise, pixie dust, prayers, good vibes, etc regardless of their own personal beliefs.

Fab family members put aside their differences to come together to form an outstanding resource of love, dedication, support, and knowledge.
Fab family members share their sorrow but do not allow it to consume the entire topic. Every Fab family member will go through tough times, and everyone is there to support them, but a Fab family member will not allow their own grief and sorrow to drag down the rest of the group. "You cannot live a life of positivity if you surround yourself with negativity."


MOST OF ALL- Fab family members are the most amazing group of girls anyone could ever hope to be a part of.


As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.


PinkCupcakes


----------



## lenorajoy

Good luck and :dust: Onerth!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm two days from my due date and having some issues with insomnia and muscles that ache like I'm coming down with the flu! I hope what I've read is true that this may mean I'm only a few days away from labor. Keeping my fx! I'm so ready.


----------



## AugustAngel15

lenorajoy said:


> I'm two days from my due date and having some issues with insomnia and muscles that ache like I'm coming down with the flu! I hope what I've read is true that this may mean I'm only a few days away from labor. Keeping my fx! I'm so ready.


Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## drjo718

I know I haven't been on this thread long, but I just wanted to say I'm so excited for you ladies to have your babies and to hear about your birth experiences! (Even though I help deliver babies every day, it never loses its amazement and magic!)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

still not PEAK/+, theres still time though!


----------



## FLArmyWife

It's D day Lenora! Congrats! 

August- hope you aren't too uncomfortable

onerth- hope you get your peak soon

cupcakes- Thank you for reading/posting the first post

drjo- fx for you


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

TBH, im just not feeling it this cycle again. Hopefully ill be wrong but ......


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm hoping today will be the start of it! I think my body may be working up to labor now on it's own. Since Saturday evening my muscles have been achey, yesterday it was especially my low back and sides and I did have a few contractions. But last night I woke up really nauseous again and since yesterday I've been feeling the need to poop, but haven't been able to. I think I pooped 3 times yesterday (once is normal for me) and felt the need to poop right after I'd finished. I've also been having cramping in my back, sides, and belly half the night and so far this morning. DH was up with me for several hours last night, so he took a sick day. I'm glad because I'll feel better if he's home with me should labor truly start today. I have an appointment at 10 and plan to have the midwife do a sweep to hopefully kick things off.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope you're wrong, too, Onerth. :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

Excited for you to progress lenora!! 

Onerth I hope you're wrong also! I hope you get a beautiful bfp!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

DrJo, nice to see you! We were in our may due group together!! I hope you get a beautiful bfp also!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lenora, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Lenora- I hope your appointment went well! 

I felt this weekend I may have had more progress based on all the pressure. I barely progressed. I'm at 2 but a tight 2. She did do a sweep. Man! That was uncomfortable! I just had that done about 45 minutes ago. A few mild contractions since. Wheeeeew. I hope this does something.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## FLArmyWife

August- A sweep at 38 weeks.. wow. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable

lenora- can't wait to hear how your appointment went


----------



## lenorajoy

I had the sweep done, so hoping that leads to something. So far just some cramping here and there, so nothing really different from what I've been having since last night. I did lose another large chunk of my plug, though, with some blood, so fx that sweep will produce some real contractions soon! We made our very rare trip to walmart for some things we needed after lunch and I did a lot of walking around. I did have some contractions, but nothing major really. I'm going to make some Labor Day tea with my raspberry leaf tea later to try to help kick start things. My mom is coming after work tonight so she'll be here for labor when it starts, whether that's at home or the hospital! They measured my fluid levels and they were well out of the normal range, so they wanted to induce me three hours ago! I declined and said we would wait until Wednesday since she had just done the sweep to see if labor would start on its own, but if not 6 am Wednesday I'll be induced! Just a matter or hours really at this point before we're on our way to meeting our baby! I can't wait!


----------



## FLArmyWife

eek it's that final countdown lenora! I hope little bean comes on his/her own. My labor stalled (I assume) as they asked if they could do pitocin. I already had the epidural at that point BUT I've heard so many things about induction being so much harder on the body than natural labor starting. Either way though that baby will be here soon! 

Final guess is a boy, born Tuesday between 3pm and 9pm. Some hair but not a lot. Weight I'm guessing 8lbs 8oz, and 18 1/2 inches long. blue eyes.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Fla- She did the sweep because of my knee. Fluid is starting to pool under my incision/scar. My knee is all fat and is starting to give out at times. She doesn't want me to rupture my ACL again. I want to do this as naturally as possible but even with taking it easy, the fluid is still increasing in my knee.

Lenora- I hope this goes as naturally as you want! Thinking about you!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh. Man I'm so glad my knee didn't give me issues but my knee didn't have as serious of a prior as yours. FX you go naturally and are able to get some relief soon.


----------



## drjo718

Pink, yes I remember you! Thanks!

Lenora, good luck with contractions starting!


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh! I forgot to mention the midwife said I'm about 80% effaced and very soft and stretchy, though I'm still 1-2 cm.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

*PEAK ON CBADV digi just now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Oh im SOOOOO excited!!!!!!!!!!

We wont be doing trigger this cycle but DH has agreed to a long session of BD for the next few days!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

so I did an evening test because I'm a POAS addict...

Let me know what you think?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test636776


----------



## Mrs. MB

Whoop, whoop!!!! Final count down to two more fab babies! I can't wait to meet your little munchkins!!!

Lenora - I went into labor the day of my sweep. The plug started coming away during the day and then bam! Water broke and we were on! 

August - I'm sorry you've been so uncomfortable!!! I hope the sweep gets things going. Baby girl is plenty cooked :)

OnErth- go jump that hubby of yours!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Cupcakes - I'm awful at ICs, I don't see anything. Then again. I usually don't until it's obvious.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cupcake I think I see a squinter but it's hard to tell on my phone

Mrs mb hope you and your LO are doing well. 

Lenora and August - fx your babies born soon


----------



## PinkCupcakes

OH MY GOD
https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s607/lizewing88/IMG_0129_zpsly0irzd0.jpg


----------



## FLArmyWife

cupcakes I don't see it on the regular one but I can see it in the invert
 



Attached Files:







cupcakes.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PinkCupcakes

FL - oh man! I can see it in real life and I'm freaking out a little, I really hope this is real!


----------



## pinkpassion

Pink cupcakes that's a bfp!! Congrats!! I see it clear as day on your regular pic!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

pinkpassion - Oh I really hope it is! I'm nervous to test again tomorrow, I'm scared I'll get a BFN


----------



## drjo718

Cupcake, is that test dry in the pic? It looks a little like a dye run. I really hope it's real though!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

drjo - nope not dry, taken at about 5 min mark!


----------



## Aphy

Cupcakes,that's definitely an early bfp! Congratulations!!!


----------



## drjo718

Can you post a pic of it dry?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

aphy - thanks, I just hope it is real! I hope tomorrows test shows a line too.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Cupcakes- Looks like a BFP to me! How exciting!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

drjo - https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s607/lizewing88/IMG_0132_zpsqavuncnf.jpg~original

Dry test


----------



## AugustAngel15

OnErth&InHvn said:


> *PEAK ON CBADV digi just now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Oh im SOOOOO excited!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We wont be doing trigger this cycle but DH has agreed to a long session of BD for the next few days!!!!!!!!

Sending positives vibes and baby dust your way!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Btw- It is Lenora's birthday! Happy birthday! Hoping everything is going good!


----------



## drjo718

Cupcake, how many dpo are you? I see the line, it's just sooo faint (at least on my screen!)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

drjo - I'm 9DPO today!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Getting antsy to see some cute little squishy babies over here! :baby:

So both you guys got sweeps done? Hopefully it works!! They never worked for me. With Ellie I lost bits of my plug every day and had her 8 days later. 

Happy Birthday Lenora!

Congrats cupcake! :happydance:

Guys I'm gonna have a 1 year old in 10 days! So crazy! We of course are going to stay at Disneyland for it. Hoping the weather is nice, So Cal has been getting so much rain lately.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Happy FAB birthday Lenora. Hope your gift is a sweet squishy. 

August- how are you feeling?

cupcake- I see it on my phone but not my computer. FX!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Working on a squishy for you Disney. Lol.

I was having contractions every 15 minutes for 6 hours last night. Today is not much of anything besides a ton of pressure. I did spicy chinese for lunch today. Then walked the mall for two hours. And finished it off with a massage. Now I'm back to mild 15 minute contractions.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

hmm, im not sure what to make of this potential O?

I havent had much of any CM. Cervix is high and Soft. CB adv digi gave me PEAK. My cheapie OPK are " almost + ". BUT Target digi and CB Pink are :bfn: still. :( 

It worries me that no other tests are picking up a +/peak. Should I assume it was + and watch for thermal shift or discount it and keep POAS? 

**pic posted
------------
August- i walked the mall before DS and park before DD1! 

Happy Birthday Len!! :cake:

Pink, i dont know? I think i see something?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0748.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0749.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BethMaassen

*PinkCupcakes:* I totally see that, clear as day! 

*Lenora:* Happy Birthday! Hope you had a fantastic day! 
*
August:* Hope that get things moving!

*Disney:* Wow! So many babies are hitting the year mark! Time flies! 
*
OnErth:* I don't understand any of that, but I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Beth - Thanks! I hope it really is a line, someone in another thread said it looked like a dye run when they tweaked it. Can lines fade after you take the test apart and it dries?


----------



## BethMaassen

PinkCupcakes said:


> Beth - Thanks! I hope it really is a line, someone in another thread said it looked like a dye run when they tweaked it. Can lines fade after you take the test apart and it dries?

When I got pregnant with my girls. Both times I got faint positives. I tried to keep the tests, for momento.. Only for them to fade to nothing within 24 hours. 

That is my experience.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BethMaassen said:


> PinkCupcakes said:
> 
> 
> Beth - Thanks! I hope it really is a line, someone in another thread said it looked like a dye run when they tweaked it. Can lines fade after you take the test apart and it dries?
> 
> When I got pregnant with my girls. Both times I got faint positives. I tried to keep the tests, for momento.. Only for them to fade to nothing within 24 hours.
> 
> That is my experience.Click to expand...

The early DPO tests? Oh man so maybe mine really was a BFP?:shrug:


----------



## BethMaassen

Tweaked it. Does not look like a dye run to me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0129_zpsly0irzd0a.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Beth - Oh I sure hope it's not! I hope there's a line again tomorrow and I hope it gets darker.


----------



## BethMaassen

PinkCupcakes said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkCupcakes said:
> 
> 
> Beth - Thanks! I hope it really is a line, someone in another thread said it looked like a dye run when they tweaked it. Can lines fade after you take the test apart and it dries?
> 
> When I got pregnant with my girls. Both times I got faint positives. I tried to keep the tests, for momento.. Only for them to fade to nothing within 24 hours.
> 
> That is my experience.Click to expand...
> 
> The early DPO tests? Oh man so maybe mine really was a BFP?:shrug:Click to expand...

Nope. Both times I did it the day before AF was due. It is possible. Keep testing.


----------



## drjo718

Onerth- that cheapie opk is super positive!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> Onerth- that cheapie opk is super positive!

I think so because I took one tonight and it is slightly lighter!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hoping by August and Lenora both being fairly quiet today that that means they have some precious squishies. It will be fun if we have two fab babies with the same birthday


----------



## AugustAngel15

No precious squishy for me. Not yet any way. I lost some mucus plug with a whole lot of brown and red tonight.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

August - Aw come on, let's have that baby so we can all see some adorable photos!


----------



## AugustAngel15

You're telling me! Lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

August - oh I see you're in Wisconsin! I'm in Minnesota, are you close to the MN border at all?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Nope. I'm close to the armpit. Lol.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

August - haha awwww!


----------



## drjo718

Hey, I'm in iowa!


----------



## lenorajoy

No baby yet! I went for a walk with my mom around the neighborhood yesterday around noon and started having irregular contractions, which turned into regular mild contractions every 15 minutes for a couple of hours, then every 10 minutes and ever so slightly stronger. We went for another walk around the neighborhood before it got dark and they started coming every 3 minutes or so for about an hour, but were only about a 4 on a scale of 1-10 pain-wise, so we didn't go in. After a while they became irregular again and only sometimes a bit painful, became regular for a short while every 5 minutes, and then fizzled out entirely. I was so sad... I wasn't going at a rate that I figured I'd get my birthday baby, but I was hoping I would be able to labor on my own! Oh well... not the end of the world, and today I will have my baby! I'm so excited to meet him or her!! Thank you all for the birthday wishes, too!! I kept forgetting it was my birthday as I was so focused on being in labor. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> today I will have my baby!

well good luck!! My induction went well and I know yours will too!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh lenora yay. one way or another you'll have your precious LO today. I hope your delivery goes quickly, with zero complications. You are a strong mama. 


August- oh sounds promising. hopefully she makes her appearance soon


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

massive temp spike today at 1dpo. ( which is better than my crazy non O Oct cycle, so im already starting off better)

My Ovulation Chart

Fl, how have you been lately? I need to catch up on your blog again. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- yay for a temp spike. hope this means your body will cooperate this cycle

I'm doing good. Just keeping busy as Sweets is a pro walker now and keeps me on my toes. DH leaves tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday night so just trying to prep everything to make the next 4 days without help go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## FLArmyWife

cupcakes- anxiously awaiting your next test

drjo- how are you?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BFN today..... go figure.... Yesterdays must have been a faulty test. :(


----------



## drjo718

Cupcake, sorry to hear that. :(

Lenora, can't wait for an update, good luck!

FL, thanks for asking! I had labs done yesterday. They checked my thyroid, prolactin, and what would be my 21 day progesterone (but was day 25 bc I ovulate late). Everything came back normal and good today. My progesterone was 28, so I should have ovulated. The midwife seemed to think that number was promising and I should take a pregnancy test soon, but my progesterone was 29 2 years ago when I had 3 follicles and I didn't get pregnant. I also had a fibroid then preventing implantation, so who knows. I had a 24 hour stomach flu Sunday night and Monday and still feel a little off, so no symptom spotting for me.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Happy Birthday girl and happy baby birthday. Wish you a smooth and reasonably quick birth. Can't wait to meet your baby!


----------



## FLArmyWife

PinkCupcakes said:


> BFN today..... go figure.... Yesterdays must have been a faulty test. :(

oh I'm sorry. it's still early so don't rule yourself out



drjo718 said:


> Cupcake, sorry to hear that. :(
> 
> Lenora, can't wait for an update, good luck!
> 
> FL, thanks for asking! I had labs done yesterday. They checked my thyroid, prolactin, and what would be my 21 day progesterone (but was day 25 bc I ovulate late). Everything came back normal and good today. My progesterone was 28, so I should have ovulated. The midwife seemed to think that number was promising and I should take a pregnancy test soon, but my progesterone was 29 2 years ago when I had 3 follicles and I didn't get pregnant. I also had a fibroid then preventing implantation, so who knows. I had a 24 hour stomach flu Sunday night and Monday and still feel a little off, so no symptom spotting for me.

sounds promising though. During my assisted cycles my progesterone was only ever 14 which they said indicated ovulation but not pregnancy. fx and :dust:


----------



## BethMaassen

*Cupcakes: *Aww. :( Sorry to hear that! 

*Lenora:* I can't wait for an update!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Cupcakes- Still early! It can vary so much right now! 

I did char briefly with Lenora on Facebook earlier. She did get induced today. So far everything was going good. Idk if baby is here yet or not. 

AFM- Still passing brown/red mucus. I've been using the ball today. Still a lot of pressure. No regular contractions.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I hope baby Lenora is here by now! I think I made my guess on her Facebook that she'd have her baby on the 9th so if she hasn't then I guess she can wait until tomorrow ;)

Edit: nevermind, just saw that baby is here. Congrats mama!!

August hope things start happening for you soon! Only 9 days left at least!

Ellie's sick with a bad bug right now. Usually she just gets a runny nose and that's it. This time she's been running a low grade fever, coughing, sneezing... awful. She tested negative for the flu so that's a relief. Hoping it passes quickly.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Disney - I can't believe you're going to have a one year old, where does the time go? Your profile pic is absolutely amazing! I'm so sorry Ellie is sick - that's awful but I'm glad it's not the flu!

Lenora - according to Disney baby is her! Whoo!!! Damn, I miss Facebook.

August - Almost there! I hope she's here sooner than later considering your discomfort.


----------



## BethMaassen

I have been super excited to hear how things are going. Wish I had added Lenora to my Friends on FB. 

*Lenora* - CONGRATULATIONS! I hope you and baby are well! I am so excited to hear how you are! 

*Disney* - Sorry about Ellie being ill. It always sucks when the babies get sick. My eldest spent most of her infancy ill. 

*August* - You are getting so close!


----------



## lenorajoy

Our baby is here and it's a GIRL!! <3 Such a beautiful surprise! Sylvie Rose arrived 2/8/2017 at 9:39 pm and weighed in at 8 lbs 11 oz and 20 inches long. 

After some regular contractions the day before that fizzled out right before bed and picked up again in the morning, we were at the hospital at 6 am to induce due to polyhydramnios. I wasn't induced until around 8 am after some blood draws, placement of IV, and then shift changes. They started me out with a Foley catheter to help dilate me since I was still 1-2 cm, but was about 80% effaced and super stretchy. They also started me on pitocin to get the contractions started. My goal was to go unmediated despite being induced, and thanks to so much help from my mother, my husband, my mother- and sister-in-law, I made it! There were definitely a few times I wasn't sure I could, but I'm so glad I stuck it out. I can't say I'd have made it without all of the support, so I'm HUGELY grateful. We had a lot of family and friends there to support us in the waiting room and they stuck around until 1 am to meet the new addition!

I did have a good 2nd degree tear after what I'm told was about an hour of pushing, but that will heal and so far hasn't been too bad. Loving the ice packs and witch hazel pads they give me at the hospital, though! Sylvie is a natural with breastfeeding, though both of us still have a lot to learn.

Here's a picture of our big girl! She's so adorable, but I might be biased. ;) I'll have to post more when I have some that are landscape oriented since profile oriented photos don't upload right with mobile. And maybe upload a few others when I get them on a computer!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3119.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh my Gosh! 
She is beautiful! 

Your birth experience sounds amazing! I am so happy for you! Congratulations again!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Lenora - congrats!!!!! She's beautiful!!

AFM: Pretty sure today's test is BFN too :( I think it's safe to say I'm out this cycle. AF is due Monday. I took photos of tests but I don't have time to post right now so I'll post them later.


----------



## FLArmyWife

cupcakes :hugs:

august- hope you're progressing nicely and/or have a beautiful baby girl in your arms now

lenora- she's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - she's so beautiful! Congratulations mama!!! Great job and OMG 8lbs 11oz with no meds??? You're crazy :)


----------



## AugustAngel15

She is beautiful! Congrats! Love her name!


----------



## pinkpassion

She is gorgeous lenorajoy!!!! Beautiful name! Congrats on a med free birth!! You are a rockstar!!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Afm, my 2.5 year old has been in pediatric ICU with a skull fracture and a brain bleed.. Tuesday she fell out of a shopping cart onto her head. Long story and don't have time to elaborate. But she's dping well and they are going to get her up moving today and hopefully we can move out of PICU and into neurology wing for the remainder of her stay!


----------



## AugustAngel15

pinkpassion said:


> Afm, my 2.5 year old has been in pediatric ICU with a skull fracture and a brain bleed.. Tuesday she fell out of a shopping cart onto her head. Long story and don't have time to elaborate. But she's dping well and they are going to get her up moving today and hopefully we can move out of PICU and into neurology wing for the remainder of her stay!

Oh my goodness! How scary! Glad she is doing well! Prayers!


----------



## drjo718

Lenora- I'm so glad you had a good birth experience! Congratulations and keep sharing those baby pics when you're able!

Pink- I'm so sorry you're little one is going through that, but glad to hear she's doing ok. Sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Len- OMG.... cute!!!

PinkPassion... HUGS HUGS HUGS

-----
temp is above coverline so im happy to think that i did O, which makes me happy! Ill get Ch tomorrow on my chart! P4 on tuesday.


----------



## lenorajoy

pinkpassion said:


> Afm, my 2.5 year old has been in pediatric ICU with a skull fracture and a brain bleed.. Tuesday she fell out of a shopping cart onto her head. Long story and don't have time to elaborate. But she's dping well and they are going to get her up moving today and hopefully we can move out of PICU and into neurology wing for the remainder of her stay!

Oh Pink I can't even imagine what you're going through! I hope your daughter has a quick recovery and will be back home in no time! Big :hugs:!


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks everyone! She is a gorgeous little girl and we're so in love! I can't believe this time yesterday we had never met this baby and now it seems like we've always known her.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I got some ICs and BFN this evening on it, I also just started to spot red. :(


----------



## BethMaassen

*Pink:* I am sorry about your daughter. I am glad she is well. Sending positive thoughts and vibes. 

*Cupcake:* I am sorry :( Fingers crossed for next cycle. 

*Lenora:* Isn't it magical? How are you doing?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

beth - It's not AF, she's not due until Sunday or Monday (CD14 or 15) It's just spotting with lots of creamy white CM


----------



## FLArmyWife

Cupcakes maybe it is implantation


----------



## PinkCupcakes

FL - Is that even possible this late in the LP? I mean I still have 4/5 days left until AF is due.


----------



## AugustAngel15

My first thought was implantation too. It can take up to 14 days I believe.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

august - really? Last time I had spotting in between cycles it was because of cancer so it's a bit scary right now for me. I've had a few cycles since my all clear and haven't spotted since my cancer was gone and so I'm a bit worried what if it's my cancer coming back?


----------



## FLArmyWife

cupcakes- that must be very scary. FX it isn't cancer 

Here is what I've found on implantation

"Implantation Bleeding
You may be one of the few women who experience staining or spotting when implantation happens. &#8220;Implantation bleeding,&#8221; as it is called, may occur* 10 to 14 days* after fertilization and is normal and temporary. The attachment of the fertilized egg to the uterine lining is believed to cause the bleeding. It is possible to mistake implantation bleeding for your period, because both take place around the same time of your menstrual cycle. However, implantation bleeding is typically of a shorter duration and much lighter than menstrual bleeding."

https://www.pregnancycorner.com/getting-pregnant/fertility/implantation.html

FX it's just late implantation


----------



## PinkCupcakes

FL - It is definitely way lighter than period and no cramps right now and I ALWAYS have horrid cramps the first day of my period. So maybe it could be IB? I guess time will tell! I'm nervous!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have had 4 babies and only had IB with 1 of them so im not an expert but FX that is what it is!!!


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh my gosh, I hope it is implantation bleeding!


----------



## BethMaassen

I thought I would share this. My mom usually does not allow me to take pictures of her because she always looks tired and ill. But I managed to get this photo earlier while Moira gave her some loves. The original photo is so blurry and you cans see her facial features well.. But I love this photo. 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/16649242_1362661080470776_5019104036820828301_n_zpsiigajcpq.jpg


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BFN again and the spotting is a little more this morning with mild cramps so I think AF is coming early this time :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cup- Im sorry. :hugs:
Beth- Awwwwwwwwwww

---
Got my CH this AM!! Im DONE temping this cycle since i know id just obsess and i dont want to! Lots of cramps going on, so hopefully thats something good! 3dpo today and Tuesday cant come soon enough! Im nervous but excited to see my P4 level this time! #BetterBeHigherThan4.3!


----------



## drjo718

Sorry cupcake. :(

Beth, that picture is beautiful and one to treasure.

Onerth- yay, cross hairs! I hope your p4 is higher.

Afm- I think I might be crazy. I took a cheapie wondfo yesterday 9dpo and it was bfn. Fully expected since I've been sick this cycle and just haven't been feeling lucky. I still was trying to even believe I ovulated after my progesterone confirmed it with a level of 28 (not sure if i posted that here or not). Today I took another, cuz I'm a pee stickoholic, and I have 19 of them, so why not, lol. And I swear I see a line. I've never had line eye. I always error on the side of caution. So wth? I'm going to have to go out and get a better test. I looked back at the one I took yesterday, which was clearly bfn, and now I do see an extremely faint colorless line on it. I've never seen a false line or evap on a wondfo before. It's so light, especially on camera, I'm not sure if you'll be able to see it.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - that's so scary. I'm sorry mama. I can't imagine how you're getting through. I hope she recovers quickly.

DJ - I see a line and I'm rubbish at ICs!

AFM: baby V is 6 months old today! What? How did that happen?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> Sorry cupcake. :(
> 
> Beth, that picture is beautiful and one to treasure.
> 
> Onerth- yay, cross hairs! I hope your p4 is higher.
> 
> Afm- I think I might be crazy. I took a cheapie wondfo yesterday 9dpo and it was bfn. Fully expected since I've been sick this cycle and just haven't been feeling lucky. I still was trying to even believe I ovulated after my progesterone confirmed it with a level of 28 (not sure if i posted that here or not). Today I took another, cuz I'm a pee stickoholic, and I have 19 of them, so why not, lol. And I swear I see a line. I've never had line eye. I always error on the side of caution. So wth? I'm going to have to go out and get a better test. I looked back at the one I took yesterday, which was clearly bfn, and now I do see an extremely faint colorless line on it. I've never seen a false line or evap on a wondfo before. It's so light, especially on camera, I'm not sure if you'll be able to see it.
> View attachment 985793

I see it !!


----------



## FLArmyWife

cupcake- I'm sorry

drjo- I saw it the moment I clicked on the pic!
here is a negative
 



Attached Files:







drjo.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BethMaassen

*Djro:* Totally See that line! Very clearly! 
*
Cupcake:* So Sorry :hugs:

*OnErth:* Fx for ya!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora I just have to say, all of your husband's posts on Facebook show up in my feed and they are just the sweetest thing ever! He seems just over the moon. So happy for you guys. Hope all is going well.

August how's Ellie? Hope she makes her debut soon


----------



## Disneymom1129

Omg Mrs MB six months?! Where does the time go. Happy half-birthday to little V <3


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I'm crazy confused...Spotting has turned into VERY light bleed but it's super super watery and very bright red/pink and NO clots at all and only mild cramping (normally my periods are heavy thick and clotty with horrid beyond horrid cramps) so this is all weird and the "blood" smells strange!:wacko: I have a photo of it if it's not TMI to post?


----------



## drjo718

Thanks, everyone! I took another wondfo this afternoon and it's slightly darker, though still really faint. I also took a frer and there's a line. And...I did a cb digi, but unsurprisingly that came up not pregnant. I'll attach pics.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Congrats drj!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Drjo those are so bfps!!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Congrats drjo!! :bfp: I didn't get positive on the digi until my period was late at 14 dpo so don't worry!


----------



## BethMaassen

That is Sooo BFP, Djro. Congrats!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo, yay!! What did you do different this cycle??


----------



## drjo718

Thanks, everyone!

Onerth- I didn't do anything differently. We used preseed once, but it was several days before ovulation. Then I stayed laying down for just a few minutes afterwards before using the restroom and then going back to bed. We bd'd cd 12, 14 ,16, 17, 19. O'd cd18.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope I'm not missing anything super important as I haven't done a proper catch up yet, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on the massive congrats to drjo on the bfp!! So excited for you! I hope you have a healthy, sticky beans growing in there and we'll be looking forward to updates as you progress! How are you feeling?


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Hoping you've had a really good ovulation and looking forward to seeing some tests from you soon! How lovely it would be to have two bfps so close together!!

I hope all of our lovely ladies are doing fabulously! Much love to all of you. I'm loving all of the baby snuggles and trying to soak it all up. Sylvie is an absolute doll and just generally a content baby, unless you're dressing/undressing her, changing her diaper, etc. :haha: We're still learning the whole breastfeeding thing, but we're getting the hang of it. I've been reading about latching properly and will need to change some things, though thankfully I'm not experiencing a lot of pain or anything.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3149.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - She's an absolute doll! How amazing that she's finally here! It feels like you've known her forever though. All of a sudden as you watch her squirm you go, "oh that's what those kicks were!"


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lenora- See La Leche League if need be, they are FREE!!

------------
On CD19, cbadv gave me peak with fmu. Target digi and cbpink digi said no. Temp went up...well last night CD23 I got slight o pains and tested... target digi said peak, cbadv high and cbpink no. Cp had been soft, watery cm. 

Wth is going on? I know google says you can get multiple surges, but when did i O then? Temp dipped this AM.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## drjo718

lenorajoy said:


> I hope I'm not missing anything super important as I haven't done a proper catch up yet, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on the massive congrats to drjo on the bfp!! So excited for you! I hope you have a healthy, sticky beans growing in there and we'll be looking forward to updates as you progress! How are you feeling?

Thank you so much! I'm feeling fine. Just hungrier and thirstier than normal and peeing more often. Same thing happened with nora, but not this early. More importantly, how are YOU feeling? You have a beautiful baby!


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- slyvie is adorable

august- hope you are snuggling your little princess

Hope all our ladies are doing well

mrs mb can't believe V is 6 months!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora Sylvie is so sweet, breastfeeding is definitely a learn-as-you-go type thing! Glad it's not hurting you though, that means her latch isn't bad.

August I hope no news is good news!! :baby:


----------



## AugustAngel15

No snuggling yet. I started having contractions at 330p yesterday. Went to the hospital when they got 4 minutes apart at around 9pm. Only 2 cm dilated but 80% effaced. They monitores for 2 hours with no progress on dilation. I decided to come home to labor. My contractions stayed steady until about 4am. Then they were 8 min apart and not as painful. They picked back up around 2pm today. They were much stronger and 4 min apart for 2 hours. Now they seem to be losing steam again. Ugh! I'm getting exhausted!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh hun I'm sorry. laboring for so long must be so tiring. Has your Dr said they want to do another sweep? sometimes it takes more than one. or will they just go ahead and induce?


----------



## AugustAngel15

Inhave not had any contractions since around 11pm last night. I dtd with DH last night in hopes it will help my cervix. I have an appt tomorrow. She had said she would do a sweep again. With everything that happened this weekend, hopefully we can do something. Today I plan to rest. I didn't get much sleep this weekend.

Drjo- congrats on the BFP!


----------



## drjo718

It's official! The digi showed up to the party, and the frer progressed. Still doesn't feel real, but I'm thinking that's bc I didn't even believe I ovulated this cycle lol.



August- I hope you get out of this prodromal stage soon!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Yay drjo!


----------



## FLArmyWife

awesome progression. yay drjo


august- oh man hope you get some rest and that you're nice and strong and well rested when it's go time


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

well im waiting to see if i Od and im not very hopeful anymore but who knows? Im supposed to go tuesday for my test.


----------



## BethMaassen

*August:* I hope you get some good rest!
*
Djro:* YAY Congratulations!

*OnErth:* Hope you O'd! 
*
Lenora:* My goodness. Glad the breastfeeding is going well! She is absolutely precious!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Mrs. MB said:


> Lenora - She's an absolute doll! How amazing that she's finally here! It feels like you've known her forever though. All of a sudden as you watch her squirm you go, "oh that's what those kicks were!"

The most amazing thing to me is that I recognize the feel of her butt/hips/legs. That's what I was able to feel regularly from the outside and the ways she curls them up feels exactly the same, too. She's so squishy, I love it! And she makes so many faces. 



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Lenora- See La Leche League if need be, they are FREE!!
> 
> ------------
> On CD19, cbadv gave me peak with fmu. Target digi and cbpink digi said no. Temp went up...well last night CD23 I got slight o pains and tested... target digi said peak, cbadv high and cbpink no. Cp had been soft, watery cm.
> 
> Wth is going on? I know google says you can get multiple surges, but when did i O then? Temp dipped this AM.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I'll definitely reach out to LLL if I feel like I just need some pointers or if things get rough again. So confusing on the tests and temp dip! Perhaps this is a second surge and your temp will spike again? Ugh, so sorry things aren't straightforward and simple yet again and leaving you waiting and wondering. :hugs: I hope this is your cycle. 



drjo718 said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not missing anything super important as I haven't done a proper catch up yet, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on the massive congrats to drjo on the bfp!! So excited for you! I hope you have a healthy, sticky beans growing in there and we'll be looking forward to updates as you progress! How are you feeling?
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm feeling fine. Just hungrier and thirstier than normal and peeing more often. Same thing happened with nora, but not this early. More importantly, how are YOU feeling? You have a beautiful baby!Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm glad nothing is too uncomfortable for you yet. I hope it stays that way! I remember being amused by the frequent trips to the bathroom early considering there wasn't even any additional weight on my bladder yet. Hormones can do some funny things to us! I'm feeling great really! I still have some soreness in my pelvis, but it's really improved the past couple of days. My upper body has finally recovered from the pushing stage. I felt like I'd way overdone it at the gym with upper body workouts, but finally yesterday most of the soreness was gone. If these stitches would just hurry up the healing process I would feel almost back to normal. Thankfully engorgement hasn't been bad as of yet with my milk coming in.



Disneymom1129 said:


> Lenora Sylvie is so sweet, breastfeeding is definitely a learn-as-you-go type thing! Glad it's not hurting you though, that means her latch isn't bad.
> 
> August I hope no news is good news!! :baby:

Thank you! She's such a sweet baby. I'm so excited to watch her grow and interact with us, though I wish she would just stay tiny forever. :haha:



OnErth&InHvn said:


> well im waiting to see if i Od and im not very hopeful anymore but who knows? Im supposed to go tuesday for my test.

Fx Tuesday's test shows you did o!



drjo718 said:


> It's official! The digi showed up to the party, and the frer progressed. Still doesn't feel real, but I'm thinking that's bc I didn't even believe I ovulated this cycle lol.
> View attachment 986109
> 
> View attachment 986111
> 
> 
> August- I hope you get out of this prodromal stage soon!

:happydance:



BethMaassen said:


> *August:* I hope you get some good rest!
> *
> Djro:* YAY Congratulations!
> 
> *OnErth:* Hope you O'd!
> *
> Lenora:* My goodness. Glad the breastfeeding is going well! She is absolutely precious!!

Yesterday morning was so rough... My milk came in Saturday afternoon and Sylvie started crying inconsolably every time I trie to nurse her. Oh man, the water works... I felt like there wasn't anything I could do for her and I just couldn't stop crying. DH was wonderful and did everything he could to help calm her down after she would get so worked up with me. Finally he suggested I go up to bed with her for some skin to skin time. Something clicked for both of us at that point after I'd done some googling and figured out this was normal at 4/5 days as baby is just feeling hunger pangs for the first time and doesn't like them at all. I'm starting to learn her cues again and what she needs in order to latch on, so we're both much happier now. Those few hours yesterday were so hard... it seemed a whole day, but really it was just a matter of hours. She's been feeding like a champ since and so content in between. Thankfully her latch seems good, not perfect and deep like it should be, but it isn't causing any pain or damage.

We had our first appointment with her pediatrician this afternoon! She's lost almost a pound since birth, so we have another weigh in next Monday to make sure she makes it back up to her birth weight by then.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats drjo

Hope you get good news OnErth

Awww August, you poor dear. Praying things move quickly for you.

Lenora :hugs:

Not meaning to leave anyone out, hope you're all well.


----------



## AugustAngel15

All those contractions for nothing. I have not made any progress. She did another sweep. If I do not go by my appt next Tuesday, I will be induced.


----------



## lenorajoy

August - huge hugs! You poor thing. Come on already body! It's time to get into gear and get this baby out! I really hope things start progressing again soon!


----------



## BethMaassen

lenorajoy said:


> Yesterday morning was so rough... My milk came in Saturday afternoon and Sylvie started crying inconsolably every time I trie to nurse her. Oh man, the water works... I felt like there wasn't anything I could do for her and I just couldn't stop crying. DH was wonderful and did everything he could to help calm her down after she would get so worked up with me. Finally he suggested I go up to bed with her for some skin to skin time. Something clicked for both of us at that point after I'd done some googling and figured out this was normal at 4/5 days as baby is just feeling hunger pangs for the first time and doesn't like them at all. I'm starting to learn her cues again and what she needs in order to latch on, so we're both much happier now. Those few hours yesterday were so hard... it seemed a whole day, but really it was just a matter of hours. She's been feeding like a champ since and so content in between. Thankfully her latch seems good, not perfect and deep like it should be, but it isn't causing any pain or damage.
> 
> We had our first appointment with her pediatrician this afternoon! She's lost almost a pound since birth, so we have another weigh in next Monday to make sure she makes it back up to her birth weight by then.

Breastfeeding is such an interesting experience. And always different. 
With Athiliya the first few days were horrific! She was such a little oinker and would not be satisfied for anything. I ended up breaking down and letting the hospital give me some formula for her. She would cry non-stop and I was at a loss on what to do for her. I spent 3 days in the hospital after my cesarean. It was tough. Breastfeeding got easier within her first month but boy oh boy... 

With Moira I was still breastfeeding Athiliya, but I managed to exclusively breastfeed her. However she had a hard time with latching. I would fight and fight to get her to latch good enough. 

Neither girl had a deep latch. But I think that is because of the size of my breast makes it difficult for that. But it works just fine. 

Moira kept losing weight her first month. "Failure to Thrive" she also had some horrid jaundice. Finally their Ped suggested I give a couple ounces of formula a day to help her gain weight. I gave her 2oz of Formula every afternoon for 2 weeks and she finally got back up, and past her birth weight.
----------
It does sound like you and Sylvie are doing amazingly with the breastfeeding, despite that little hiccup.

I do hope she is back up to her birth weight at her next appointment.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Losing some weight after birth is normal. Even for BF babies. How are her wet and poop dipes? Be careful because unless your Ped understands BF babies and uses a BF baby weight chart, they start talking about supplementing with no/slow weight gain. 

:growlmad::cry:

----
Sorry no progress August, baby is snug in there!! Maybe it will mean a very quick delivery then when the time comes!

----
My appointment is at 11 for my test!


----------



## drjo718

Onerth- looking forward to your result!

Afm, I had a beta drawn today and my hcg is 63. Which is way lower than with Nora at the stage, but still ok I think. I'm not sure if they'll have me come back Wednesday for a 2nd draw.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm not worried about her weight loss, especially after not eating much for a good portion of the day yesterday. She still had 2 wet and 3 poopy diapers yesterday and plenty today, so she's soing fine. She's still chunky! Thanks for all of your well wishes! I hope you're all doing wonderfully!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> Onerth- looking forward to your result!
> 
> Afm, I had a beta drawn today and my hcg is 63. Which is way lower than with Nora at the stage, but still ok I think. I'm not sure if they'll have me come back Wednesday for a 2nd draw.

I wont get the result until Wednesday some time. :) 

63 at 3w6d isnt bad! if it doubles every 2d then it breaks down like this:
3w6d: 63
3w4d: 31.5
3w2d: 15.75
3w: 7.87

YMMV of course but its not a low number by any means! 



lenorajoy said:


> I'm not worried about her weight loss, especially after not eating much for a good portion of the day yesterday. She still had 2 wet and 3 poopy diapers yesterday and plenty today, so she's soing fine. She's still chunky! Thanks for all of your well wishes! I hope you're all doing wonderfully!

Well then good!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aww august hang in there hun. Hope the sweep stirs up something!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

off to my test! No results until tomorrow though! :coffee:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Good luck onerth


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Life has been super busy atm.

Lenora I totally missed your post! Massive congrats! She is beautiful :flower:

DJ - Congrats! Nice lines :)

Onerth - Hope you get some answers!

August - I can't believe it is already almost baby time for you! Hope bub doesn't keep you waiting long.


----------



## AugustAngel15

A quick update. Still pregnant with no sign of that ending soon. Lol


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - OMG! I remember myself at that stage. You just made me laugh so hard. I remember feeling too pregnant to live and at the same time feeling I would be pregnant forever.


----------



## Angelique76

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - Hoping you've had a really good ovulation and looking forward to seeing some tests from you soon! How lovely it would be to have two bfps so close together!!
> 
> I hope all of our lovely ladies are doing fabulously! Much love to all of you. I'm loving all of the baby snuggles and trying to soak it all up. Sylvie is an absolute doll and just generally a content baby, unless you're dressing/undressing her, changing her diaper, etc. :haha: We're still learning the whole breastfeeding thing, but we're getting the hang of it. I've been reading about latching properly and will need to change some things, though thankfully I'm not experiencing a lot of pain or anything.

Congratulations! So precious. :baby:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Progesterone results: 1.4

no thats not a typo. 200mg soy + 5mg FE and I didnt O. Im very POd right now. :growlmad::cry:

and now to decide the plan because clearly im not responding to Meds that are supposed to make you O nor Oing on my own. :brat:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh I"m so sorry onerth


august- ugh.. hope you're getting some rest though I"m sure you're just tired of somewhat laboring on and off


hope all our ladies are having a Fab week


----------



## AugustAngel15

On earth- so sorry to hear. 

I am getting plenty of rest. I'm bored out of my mind. I would much rather be at work! Didn't think I would ever say that! Today I'm going to the DMV to renew my DL. Woooohoooo! How fun. Lol


----------



## BethMaassen

I am so sorry, OnErth! :hugs:

August: Glad you are getting some rest. I would say "Have fun at the DMV" but LOL. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry for the lack of checking in. I've been a total mombie over here the past week. Last week is seriously a blur, I even lost 5 lbs from the stress and lack of sleep. Ellie's virus was horrible, then to top it off she's got a double ear infection as well. There's a chance that her left eardrum ruptured, but were hoping it's just an outer ear infection (tons of drainage so the doctor couldn't see.) She's much better after only two days of antibiotics. Her birthday is on Friday so I'm glad she's better for it! We'll be at Disneyland of course! Too bad it's 100% chance of rain both days. Sigh. We'll still have fun though :)

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## AugustAngel15

Disney- sorry for the sick baby! I got and still get plenty of ear infections. Every time I get one, my ear drum ruptures. I have so much scar tissue I can't feel an infection until it gets that bad. I hope your Ellie does not have to go through that! And happy birthday to her! Wouldn't it be funny if my Ellie came tomorrow?!

Happy due date to me!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - I'm so sorry your body isn't responding! :hugs: That's so frustrating!

August - Ellie, you're making us all very impatient to meet you! None moreso than your mom, though. You're done baking now, time to make your debut!

Disney - So sorry your Ellie is feeling so poorly! I'm glad the antibiotics are working, though. I hope she has a good birthday!

Lilmiss - thank you! I LOVE being a mom. How are feeling?

FLA - I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

August - happy due date!! It would be so great if your Ellie came tomorrow to share a birthday with Disney's Ellie! Plus then it would finally be over.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I have been nesting like mad today. Laundry, dishes, floors, dusting. When I need to sit, I bounce on the ball. Hoping we can get this done without induction.


----------



## drjo718

Onerth- sorry about the lack of ovulation. 

August- I hope things get started soon!

Afm, I had my 2nd hcg draw yesterday and it came back 145! Up from 63. So far so good. I can schedule an ultrasound for 7 or 8 weeks. :)


----------



## busytulip

Praying LO decides to come on the or own and you avoid induction.

So sorry OnErth. Will you wait or try something different?

Disney :hugs: hoping everyone is truly on the mend now. 

Great news drjo!! :dance:

Grrr the cereal ad is annoying as ever. I'm still reading ladies, just don't always get a chance to post.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Onerth my heart truly does break for you! I've been following your roller coaster ride for a while and I can only hope that some miracle comes to you. You deserve it after all you've been through :hugs:

Disney most of us have been a "mombie" at some point so no need to apologize lol. I've been a crap follower on here too because life has been so hectic lately. Glad you've checked in. I'm sorry LO has been sick :(

August all that cleaning will hopefully lead somewhere! Right before I went into labor I had a sudden cleaning spree and I think all the scrubbing, bending over, running the sweeper, etc. is what brought on my contractions. Hopefully it works for you!


----------



## AugustAngel15

So, my water broke! I will update when I can! So excited!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

busytulip said:


> Praying LO decides to come on the or own and you avoid induction.
> 
> So sorry OnErth. Will you wait or try something different?
> 
> Disney :hugs: hoping everyone is truly on the mend now.
> 
> Great news drjo!! :dance:
> 
> Grrr the cereal ad is annoying as ever. I'm still reading ladies, just don't always get a chance to post.

The original plan was clomid next but now we will do nothing. 



AugustAngel15 said:


> So, my water broke! I will update when I can! So excited!

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!! :dust::crib::bodyb::dance:


----------



## drjo718

Yaaaaaaayyyy august!!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

eek so exciting August. FX you have a quick delivery and are snuggling your little Ellie soon!



drjo great numbers!


----------



## busytulip

Eeek! Exciting August
Praying all goes beautifully


OnErth :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

AugustAngel15 said:


> So, my water broke! I will update when I can! So excited!

Yaaaaaaaaay!! So excited for you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yay August!! Omg that would be so funny and cool if our Ellie's have the same birthday! Good luck! Keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - holy cow!!! Hope your labor goes smoothly and I can't wait to meet Ellie!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

AHH water breakage!! I hope thing have progressed nicely since then and you're either holding your sweet Ellie or very close to it!! So excited for you!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Can't wait for an update August


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay another baby on the way!!!! Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Onerth, I'm so sorry hun!! :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yay August! Fx that everything goes smoothly! Can't wait for your update :happydance:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Our Ellie's share a birthday! How cool :D. Can't wait to hear your birth story August!


----------



## BethMaassen

I'm dying to know how August and baby is doing!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Sorry for the late update. It has been crazy! So labor was difficult. My cervix was not doing much of anything. Because my water bag broke, it was very important to make it quicker. I was given cytotec to help my cervix. This brought some fast and hard contractions. I was able to go 12 hours of 2-3 minute apart. My cervix made it to 3 at this point. I opted for an epidural as I was already exhausted and had a long way to go. The epidural did slow down my contractions so I was given pit as well. Finally at 3p yesterday, so 26 hours after my water broke, I was at 10 and ready to push. As I was pushing, Ellie turned facing the wrong way. She was nose to the side. Dr tried to turn her but she just wouldn't. Then we discovered.....meconium! So we were really rushing now. Dr got the vacuum. Because how she was turned, it was difficult for dr to get the vacuum on right. We had 3 pop offs. They only allow 4 before they have to stop. They had the c-section room ready but gave me one last chance to get her out. At 415p, on my last push, out she came! It was wonderful! Absolutely amazing! The skin to skin was short lived because she started to develop a fever. She was brought to NICU. She is doing great but they want to keep her there until all her cultures come back. The infection is most likely because hiw long labor took with my water broke and the meconium. She loves to be snuggled and talked to.

Because of the vacuum and trauma during delivery, I tore a lot. I have several, the dr couldn't even give me a number, stitches inside and out. My mom watched them stitch everything and said it looked awful. I lost a bit of blood too. I was borderline transfusion. Today, I'm feeling better. Swollen and sore but I got stuff to do. Lol. Busy spending time in the NICU.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Oh August! I'm so sorry Ellie is NICU! She sounds like a trooper and boy are you one as well!!! I hope the cultures come back quick and everything is clear so you can go home together!!! 

It's crazy that your water broke but cervix wasn't budging!!! I wander if they knew that was the case when they were giving you sweeps?

Baby V also turned during labor and her chin was caught on my pubic bone. Her heart rate took a nose dive and they had the vaccum ready. Fortunately one of the nurses was a great traveler and worked with midwives a lot. They turned grabbed me under the knees and turned me against the direction of her chin and she twisted out...

Labor recovery is hell but you'll be fine in a few weeks. It took about four months for my stitches to fully heal so hopefully you'll be quicker. Hoping to see a picture of your little shuggle bug!!!


----------



## BethMaassen

That sounds so rough, August! 

I am sorry Ellie is in the NICU. I hope getting the cultures back happens quickly and you get her home! 

As I read I got worried you ended up with a cesarean. So glad you didn't! I can't imagine that tearing and stitching being much better though. Hoping for a speedy recovery! 

I ended up given the "you need a c-section" talk 12 hours after they manually broke my water and I was not dilating. (In the end I think my doctor just wanted to cut me open.. but that's a story for another time!)

Congratulations, by the way! :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

August you poor thing. I'm sorry that your labour and delivery experience was far from ideal and that your sweet little girl is spending time in the NICU. 
Praying that healing and recovery go quickly for you both and you'll be snuggling her at home very soon. 
Congratulations! You are a rock star and I'm sure she's just beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

Congrats on your baby girl, August! I'm sorry you didn't have a fantastic birth experience and ellie had to go to NICU. I'm hoping you both have a smooth recovery and you both get to go home soon!


----------



## pinkpassion

Congrats august! I hope to see good news the next time you post!!


----------



## AugustAngel15

She's doing great. She just needs to prove her eating skills befoe she can come home. Hopefully by Tuesday. 

Present Ellie Pearl. Born 2/17/17 at 416pm 6lbs 12oz 19.5 inches
 



Attached Files:







20170218_142627.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lenorajoy

August I'm so sorry you had such a rough Labor on top of everything else you had to deal with before! :hugs: But you did such a fantastic job helping her grow and bringing her into the world. You are one tough woman! I hope those stitches heal quickly, Ellie shows how awesome she is and eats well, and recovery goes smoothly for both of you. Enjoy those baby snuggles and I hope you have an easy transition going home! So proud of you and your baby girl!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aww, well hopefully she will come home soon!! DD1 was a NICU baby for 2 weeks! Make sure you get rest since youre there every few hours round the clock.


----------



## BethMaassen

Look at all that hair! She's beautiful August!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh August I"m sorry you had such a terrible birthing experience. Also sad to hear that Ellie is in the NICU but so glad to hear she is thriving well. <3 hope you are resting up, have lots of help, and that little Ellie is able to go home soon


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Omg August she is beautiful! I'm so sorry your labor and delivery were rough :( It isn't easy bringing a baby into the world and you did a super job! I hope you heal quickly :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

August - she's absolutely perfect! So proud of both of you!


----------



## Disneymom1129

August I hope you and baby Ellie get to go home soon! You did a great job considering everything's that happened! Stitches are so annoying, the peri bottle will be your new best friend :laugh2:. Glad you and Ellie are doing well. Hang in there!


----------



## lenorajoy

I second the peri bottle! Best thing ever!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Peri bottle and this!!!! I don't know if I could have done it without this guy!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2060.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mrs. MB said:


> Peri bottle and this!!!! I don't know if I could have done it without this guy!!!

Hmm, i didnt know about that!!! :thumbup:

You can also make " padsicles". https://prettyprovidence.com/diy-padsicles-postpartum/ <- you can do it without the lavender


----------



## Disneymom1129

Mrs. MB said:


> Peri bottle and this!!!! I don't know if I could have done it without this guy!!!

Lol yes!! I still have it actually. Comes in handy for other things for sure.


----------



## AugustAngel15

We got to come home today! She's doing fantastic! The dermoplast is amazing! And the hospital had showed me to put ice inside a pad and tape it shut. Lifesaver! We're taking the next couple days to establish a routine before we let anyone come to the house. We haven't had a lot of just mommy, daddy, and baby time.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Aww that's great August. Enjoy :flower:


----------



## BethMaassen

I am glad to hear you are all home and Ellie is doing fantastic. 
I hope your first few days at home are fantastic and filled with tons of baby cuddles.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Lenora and August- I hope you both are enjoying being home and snuggling your new littles

I hope all our mommies and mommies to be are doing well


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

still waiting on AF

----
Taxes came and we are Adulting. lol. Paying debt, etc. I did manage to get a "fancy to me" phone. The cell i have is from 2013, i told DH, thats not bad to wait 4yrs! Some people buy them when a new one comes out every year.


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- lol we have to "adult" too when ours hit next week. 
I hear you on the phone thing! my dh wants/ "needs" a new one every year but I've had mine since 2014. It barely functions (sometimes won't call or text even) but it's paid off and I'm not about to add another phone payment to our already $162 phone bill!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> onerth- lol we have to "adult" too when ours hit next week.
> I hear you on the phone thing! my dh wants/ "needs" a new one every year but I've had mine since 2014. It barely functions (sometimes won't call or text even) but it's paid off and I'm not about to add another phone payment to our already $162 phone bill!

Ours are prepaid through Kroger/IWireless so total between $50-$70/mnth. About every other month, mine is free due to the fuel points they give you! 
Mine stopped getting texts. I decided on the Galaxy S4. Im not into features and what have you but i liked the battery life and storage space. 

So far our adulting looks like:

Summer Camp deposit
DH 3 old credit cards paid off
Secured Credit card sign up/Deposit
Windshield
2 Kindles (replacement since the girls lost their in the flood)
New phone for me
Trash can 
TaeKwonDo uniform

Totally living large there... i mean i feel like a millionaire. :haha::blush:


----------



## pinkpassion

Just thought I'd update y'all... copied and pasted from a thread I just made :

So long story short I'm bf my 9 month old and on the progesterone only pill. Dh and I had decided we were done having babies after our two precious girls and our 5 losses. We just had enough and didn't want to go through anymore losses. Well 2 weeks and 2 days ago I missed 3 pills while my oldest dd was in the pediatric ICU after a fall... imagine my surprise when today I see a big bright bfp. I have been cramping a lot the last 2 days and decided I'd better just check! Ahhhhh not sure how I'm going to tell dh. He's going to freak out!!

Also I just had a mammogram Tuesday without any protective aprons on so I'm freaking out about that!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1487879130776.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FLArmyWife

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Ours are prepaid through Kroger/IWireless so total between $50-$70/mnth. About every other month, mine is free due to the fuel points they give you!
> 
> Gosh I miss Kroger. LOVED using the fuel points. You can do that here with Shell and one of the grocery stores, but they're more expensive and inconvenient to get too.
> Mine stopped getting texts. I decided on the Galaxy S4. Im not into features and what have you but i liked the battery life and storage space.
> yep sounds about right. As long as it takes decent pictures, lasts forever, and won't run out of storage :thumbsup:
> 
> So far our adulting looks like:
> 
> Summer Camp deposit
> DH 3 old credit cards paid off
> Secured Credit card sign up/Deposit
> Windshield
> 2 Kindles (replacement since the girls lost their in the flood)
> New phone for me
> Trash can
> TaeKwonDo uniform
> 
> Totally living large there... i mean i feel like a millionaire. :haha::blush:

lol I know what you mean about feel like a millionaire.. We had ours surprisingly hit today (early since it wasn't expected to hit until Monday) and logging in I was like "ohh!!! money!!" lol so much better than seeing a mere $10 or so. 
Ours is money into savings, a few hundred towards our CC [which at this rate we'll never pay off :dohh:], and yeah.. making sure we have enough to cover bills.


----------



## BethMaassen

pinkpassion said:


> Just thought I'd update y'all... copied and pasted from a thread I just made :
> 
> So long story short I'm bf my 9 month old and on the progesterone only pill. Dh and I had decided we were done having babies after our two precious girls and our 5 losses. We just had enough and didn't want to go through anymore losses. Well 2 weeks and 2 days ago I missed 3 pills while my oldest dd was in the pediatric ICU after a fall... imagine my surprise when today I see a big bright bfp. I have been cramping a lot the last 2 days and decided I'd better just check! Ahhhhh not sure how I'm going to tell dh. He's going to freak out!!
> 
> Also I just had a mammogram Tuesday without any protective aprons on so I'm freaking out about that!!

First of all. Congratulations! What a wonderful surprise. And here is too a happy and healthy 9months! 

I don't know anything about mammograms, but if concerned, you could ask a doctor?


----------



## BethMaassen

FLArmyWife said:


> lol I know what you mean about feel like a millionaire.. We had ours surprisingly hit today (early since it wasn't expected to hit until Monday) and logging in I was like "ohh!!! money!!" lol so much better than seeing a mere $10 or so.
> Ours is money into savings, a few hundred towards our CC [which at this rate we'll never pay off :dohh:], and yeah.. making sure we have enough to cover bills.

Because you said that yours came in, I went and checked my bank. Mine is in too! YAY! Was not expecting it until next week! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Yay that's awesome Beth


----------



## pinkpassion

I have an appointment Monday :thumbup: and the nurse I spoke to today doesn't seem to think it will be a problem. But still causes anxiety! 

Thank you!! Any life is precious and of course deeply loved and wanted. It's just shocking!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Yay for tax returns! Got mine as well. Feels good to pay down bills. Also got Ellie her big girl car seat.

Pink :hugs:

Hope everyone is well and our new babies are doing good :flower:


----------



## drjo718

Pink! Huge congrats! Let us know how your dh reacts. I don't think the mammogram should be any concern. The amount of radiation in xrays is so little that they're not an issue as long as it's not done directly on your abdomen, and even then it's unlikely.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you DrJo that some exactly what I needed to hear!!! 

Dh took the news so well! Actually better than I did! Such a relief!!


----------



## BethMaassen

pinkpassion said:


> I have an appointment Monday :thumbup: and the nurse I spoke to today doesn't seem to think it will be a problem. But still causes anxiety!
> 
> Thank you!! Any life is precious and of course deeply loved and wanted. It's just shocking!

Super glad it isn't a problem! 




pinkpassion said:


> Thank you DrJo that some exactly what I needed to hear!!!
> 
> Dh took the news so well! Actually better than I did! Such a relief!!

Glad he took it well! :hugs:




Disneymom1129 said:


> Yay for tax returns! Got mine as well. Feels good to pay down bills. Also got Ellie her big girl car seat.
> 
> Pink :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and our new babies are doing good :flower:


Yay for a big-girl carseat! My girls run on the large size (My eldest, who will be 3 in April stands nearly at 40 inches!) I had to switch them over to convertible carseat at 9 months for both of them. But seeing as Athiliya is so so tall and her weight matches her height, she is sitting in a high-back booster one now.


----------



## pinkpassion

So what convertible cat seats do y'all use? We use maxi cosi and love them!! Also have an infant seat of theirs too!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

This is the one we bought pink (but in a different color)

https://www.gracobaby.com/products/pages/extend2fit-convertible-car-seat-valor.aspx



> Helps protect rear-facing infants from 4-50 lb. and forward-facing toddlers from 22-65 lb.
> 4-position extension panel provides 5" additional legroom
> Up to 50 lb. rear-facing allowing your child to ride safely rear-facing longer
> 6-position recline helps keep your child comfy
> 10-position headrest adjusts easily for your growing child

Those main features is what made me buy it. It was so easy to install and we love it. We bought one for my car and one for dh's car.


----------



## Disneymom1129

I'm a big Britax fan so I got Ellie the Britax Advocate ClickTight Convertible Car Seat: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013YCXH4G/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_rufSybY92VABR

It was either that one or the one that FLArmy got, the extend to fit, or the evenflo platinum symphony dlx. I had a Britax with my first though so I just stuck with what I knew.

It's law here in CA now to rearface until 2 so hoping it allows enough legroom. I had to turn my first around at 18 months because she would get carsick real bad :(. Hope Ellie doesn't do the same!


----------



## pinkpassion

Dd1 still rear faces at 2 years 8 months:haha: she's small though and I plan to keep her rear facing as long as possible! She doesn't mind at all , mostly because she doesn't know any different and her carseat allows for ample leg room!!


----------



## Disneymom1129

That is awesome pink! I'd rearface my 7 year old if I could :laugh2:


----------



## FLArmyWife

yeah the rear facing for as long as possible is what I want. Why I personally liked the graco with the extra 5 inches. Sweets seems to be a little on the taller side so hoping that means he can rearface longer with this carseat.


----------



## BethMaassen

pinkpassion said:


> So what convertible cat seats do y'all use? We use maxi cosi and love them!! Also have an infant seat of theirs too!!

The one I got for Athiliya, and now Moira uses is an Evenflo Convertable car seat. Athiliya now has an Evenflo High back (the back can be removed at a later time when she is older and bigger) booster car seat, 

I do love Evenflo and Graco. 

The infant seat we use is a Graco.

( Convertable Car Seat Link) We have this in Pink. 

(The Booster Car Seat Link)We could not find the pink one when we got it for her, So she has a boring straight up gray one.


----------



## BethMaassen

FLArmyWife said:


> yeah the rear facing for as long as possible is what I want. Why I personally liked the graco with the extra 5 inches. Sweets seems to be a little on the taller side so hoping that means he can rearface longer with this carseat.

We kept Athiliya rear facing until about 20 months. She got too tall and her knees were pushed up into her chest almost. we had hoped to keep her rear facing until she was 2 but that was impossible. I am going to bet we will have to do the same for Moira.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I didnt use a special carseat. I honestly never got into that debate or worry. They used an infant one, then a staged one ( high back, then on). 

YMMV.

------------------
Sorry for not being on as much. This week nannying is kicking my butt! DD1 took up TaeKwonDo and shes been going just about every day.. then DH and I got back into BDSM and thats exhausting for so many reasons. 

TTC wise: CD36 ( or so?) and i havent tested O or HPT. Not really a reason.


----------



## BethMaassen

The last few days have been taxing on me. Physically. Emotionally... My mom is unwell.. and she was just carted off by ambulance for the second time... in a 24 hour period...

Here is what I wrote on FB: Bobby is my Brother. Friti is my Husband. This is just today... Times are PST...



> This morning after 5 am mom fell out of her bed. We are not too sure how it happened. All we know is she was getting ready to go to the bathroom.
> Because she is bed ridden she has tables next to her bed for her computer and eating and such.... on the little computer table was an old board that she balanced on the legs to hold her tool box...she fell on it all....
> 
> Bobby came running upstairs waking me around 5:30 am. Maybe a little after. Kinda a blur... He tells me mom is bleeding badly because she fell... I run down stairs.
> She is laying on the floor... a pool of blood on the floor.
> She smashed her face.... it was covered in blood.
> Her nose is probably broken. Her glasses...broken. ... her leg is scraped up and bloodied from the tables and board getting her...
> I yell for Friti. And he gets her up.. we clean her up... clean her floor....and get her ba know to bed.
> Friti got the shakes...Bobby had and panic attack... I think I'm in shock....
> 
> Blood everywhere... the rug is stained....
> 
> about an hour later or longer later I leave mom with Bobby so I can have my normal after an emergency melt down. ... I fell asleep putting Moira back to sleep...
> 
> Not even an hour later Bobby wakes me saying she agreed to go to too he Hospital..or something.. he also told me to go back to sleep... then by 8:30 I hear sirens. ..
> 
> And now she is a now at the ER. ....
> 
> I am washing bloody laundry..... and have to put mom's room back together....


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh gosh! So sorry you're going through that Beth :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

My mom was just at the ER yesterday. Because she had fallen Wednesday night and hurt her ribs. She had been having severe congestion before hand... She refused, like always to go to the ER... Until she could not breathe anymore.
They did a CT and x-ray ( I think my brother said) And sent her home with oxycodone and a regimen to help with the congestion and prevent pneumonia. 

They did another CT scan and x-ray today. She has pneumonia and several fractured ribs. Her nose sis not broken. But her cheekbone is. It is really bad, had it been worse they would have to do surgery. 

DH, My Brother, and I all agree that the ER Doctor sent her home with the fractured ribs and pneumonia yesterday..


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry about your Mom Beth! That must have been scary and worrying! I hope she makes a full recovery very soon


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh beth that's terrible. hope she is doing better and things quiet down for y'all


hope all our ladies are doing well and enjoying their weekend


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs: Beth!

----
MIL was here this weekend..... :help:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth so sorry to hear about your mom :hugs:. Hope she heals quickly.

How are our new babies doing? Little Sylvie and Ellie? <3


----------



## BethMaassen

My mom is okay. Stable at least. I think she is on the mend. For the first time since landing herself in the Hospital this time, she called (at 3am) to complain. Usually the complaints start flying the moment she enters the Hospital. :haha:
They insisted that they start palliative care... So hospice will start coming in once she is home.. She does not understand that means they will stop trying to stop her illnesses. Once she realizes this she will put a stop to it. There is no definitive date in which she can come home.


There is nothing personal to report.
Been spending a bit. 
Got Athiliya new clothing, pajamas, socks, and shoes.
Got Moira some new socks. We are blessed with her. We get clothing thrown at us left and right from friends and neighbors for her.
Got service on my phone. I have not had cell service since 2011. And this is a new phone which was bought for me on my Birthday last month. 
I also replenished some make up and beauty supplies. I rarely put makeup on. So this is an expense every few months.

I am beat. All the hospital trips and shopping has my body so exhausted.


----------



## AugustAngel15

Beth- sorry about your mom.

I'm still reading. I hooe everyone is doing well. Ellie is a wonderful baby! I had to go to the dr last Friday for a fever. Turns out I had a real nasty uterine infection. I feel much better now.


----------



## BethMaassen

August: UHG! That's horrible! I am glad you are feeling better! Glad to hear Ellie is wonderful baby! 

Update on my Mom:


> I did not go to see her today. She said that she didn't want to expose the girls anymore (To what, I don't know.).
> Mom called at 3am, complaining about the nurses and wanting Bobby to come up. So he got up and went to the Hospital. He just got home maybe 1.5 hours ago.
> She had a paracentesis yesterday, which they had initially refused to do saying it would only worsen her condition. Turns out. They don't know their heads from their bottoms.
> Mom has been up and alert since 3am. She had eaten her meals, drank, took her medication, sat up, and remained coherent. Bobby left as they were helping her up to use the bathroom!
> This is big news! There is still no ETA on her release, but I say this does look promising


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Glad to hear your mom is stable, Beth. Let's hope she recovers quickly.

August I had a uterine infection and a UTI after my birth too. It was really painful so I can only imagine how you must have felt. I hope you feel better soon xx

How is everyone? It has been kind of quiet here the past few days.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth glad your mother is on the mend. Glad you were able to buy your girls (and yourself!) some new things.

August sorry about the uterine infection! How do they even diagnose that? Glad Ellie is doing well <3

Lenora hope all is well!

Lilmiss doing well over here, how are you and baby doing? :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i think im gearing up for another gallbladder attack... it just feels that way- spout of runs, then not eating, sea sickness feeling all day. 

im POAS just in case but so far BFN. :shrug:


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth - So sorry about your mom! I'm glad she seems to be improving, though. 

Quick update - I seem to have very little time with two hands available for typing! :haha: I'm thinking of you ladies, though, and reading when I can. Sylvie is doing great! We actually had another hiccup with breastfeeding, but we're doing great now! A family friend came over last Tuesday through Sunday to help out around the house. (I know how lucky I am to have so much support!) She was my mom's best friend growing up, so she's like an aunt/third mom to me. When she arrived Tuesday I was so backed up... The funny thing is I didn't realize how back up I was until Sylvie really started eating and actually emptied some of the ducts. Suddenly I could feel how sore I was. Mary brought some gifts for us/Sylvie, one of which was a baby neck pillow. We started using it to improve Sylvie's positioning. The positioning made all of the difference in the world! Her latch is vastly improved and now she can latch on easily with or without the beck pillow. And even without any pillows for support at all. Unfortunately due to not having the hang of this until she was nearly 2 weeks old, we were a bit behind the 8 ball with weight gain. At her first checkup with the pediatrician she was almost a full lb down from her birth weight. We did another weight check a week later and she had lost another ounce. A few days later last Friday (just two days after Sylvie really started eating well) down another 1/2 ounce. Monday she finally started gaining. We bought a scale so we can weigh her at home to make sure she's gaining before going to the next weigh in and over the weekend she was gaining 1/2 - 1 ounce per day. Unfortunately we're so behind, though, we had to start supplementing with formula just to play catch up, so hopefully it's temporary. Sylvie has thrown up after eating formula 3 times now, but it doesn't seem to be an intolerance or allergy considering I'm eating normal and she dies great with my milk. She doesn't even spit up. I'm thinking maybe she just feels overly full because of the difference of consistency? The vomit doesn't come with or after a burp. She's fine and burps great, but then suddenly she's gagging and throws up. DH can't drink thick things like whole milk on an empty stomach without having the same reaction, so he suggested it may be like that. It's funny, she guzzles pumped breastmilk from a bottle, but takes forever to drink 1/2 ounce of formula from the bottle, so I don't think it's due to her eating too fast. We're using a Gerber formula for supplementing, so it should be easier to digest. She also has t pooped since she started taking formula two night ago, so that could be related as well. She gained 4.5 ounces the first day on formula, though!


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry I'm reading but have been under the weather so not really been posting anywhere

hope all our ill feeling ladies feel better, that all little fab babies are thriving beautifully, and all our fab ladies have a fabulous wednesday


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

please call LLL for help with supplementing- you should fortify your milk instead!!


----------



## drjo718

August- sorry to hear about your uterine infection. I hope you're on the mend! 

Lenora- I'm glad you're back on track with breastfeeding. Don't feel bad about needing to supplement. You're feeding your baby and that's what's most important. My baby wouldn't be here today if I hadn't given her formula. She lost 20% of her weight in her first 5 days of life. I never got a good milk supply due to pcos. I struggled with it for a really long time and felt terrible for not being able to provide for her. Just remember that you're doing what you need to to take good care of your baby.

Afm, I had some bleeding this morning. I'm at work and the midwife was able to get me in to radiology for an ultrasound. I haven't gotten a full report yet, but I was able to see and hear a heartbeat at 116 bpm &#128147;. Baby is measuring 6 weeks. My lmp puts me at 6+4, but ovulation puts me at 6+1. It's given me a little piece of mind for vacation.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Complacency- It's so easy. After years and years of driving we all fall into a kind of second nature feeling when driving. I'm guilty of this. I will say there have been many occasions where after going through a traffic light I realized I couldn't recall if the light was actually green; I'd check to see if the car behind me went through the light and when they did just assumed it was a just a second nature act to read the light and that was why I couldn't recall just seconds later.

Distractions make complacency so much worse. Whether it's talking to someone else in the car, wondering why the baby is crying in the back, or just thinking of all the things you have still left to do. Our minds are several steps ahead of us sometimes. This is when tragedies can take place.

This afternoon while walking in the Sam's parking lot, Sweets walking beside me, we were behind a small SUV. I was dead center of the woman's back window, clearly visible in a rear view mirror, but she was distracted or perhaps just complacent. Whatever her reason she did not check her rearview mirror. She left off the brake and started rolling back. It only took a split second for me to act. An instinct I still am shocked at. I was somehow attuned enough to see this woman not look in her rearview before starting to back up. That split second I scooped up Sweets. He stood tall enough that his head was even with the back bumper. A split second. I could hear a couple screaming in spanish about how the car was going to hit the baby. In that split second though I managed to get him out of harm's way. My blood boiled. This woman's actions could have just caused a serious tragedy. Something that would have easily been avoided had she just looked in her rearview mirror. In the seconds following me scooping up Sweets I realized the woman was continuing to back up. I kicked the back bumper as hard as I could. It was just a split second reaction. This lady first almost hit my child and now that I'd picked him up out of harm's way she was going to mull me down while holding him. She quickly threw the car in park as I stepped quickly out from behind her car. She apologized profusely saying "I didn't see you". I.. Didn't.. See... You! Whether distracted of complacent, she hadn't bothered to follow a rule of driving to check her rearview mirror or turn around to look out the back window. Tragedy was narrowly avoided.
I can't believe how I reacted looking at this woman, as I shakily put Aeneas in a shopping cart. I did not scream. There was no profanity. My words were simply "If I'd not picked up my son, you would have run him over". The woman again expressed that she didn't see me. I had been behind her car before she threw it in reverse (if I see a car's reverse lights on I always let them out first before crossing behind it). So for this woman to say she did not see me... I was just dumbfounded.
But, I know there are times where I am not paying full attention. It's something I believe everyone is guilty of at one time or another. This was a huge wake-up call. I pledge to do my very best to make sure I am very vigilant, not just complacent. I ask that you all do the same. Make a gentle reminder to all your friends and family that tragedy only takes a second to strike.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

FLarmy how scary! I'm glad you are both ok. I can't tell you how many times we were almost plowed over by ignorant people who were either not paying attention or just can't wait to get to wherever they need to go. I understand that people get distracted and into rushes sometimes but that is not a reason to let down your guard. Hopefully that lady learned her lesson. I'm appalled to imagine what would have happened had you have not kicked her bumper and gotten her attention.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lenora I'm glad Sylvie is doing well, I'm sure she'll start gaining weight well soon enough! I hope breastfeeding continues to work out. You're doing a great job mama!

FLArmy so glad the situation (although scary and maddening!) turned out okay in the end and that you and sweets are both ok. People are honestly oblivious and it's the #1 thing I have taught my 7 year old... never trust ANYONE EVER, lol. She learned it one day when I let her hold on to the shopping cart in the front instead of behind it next to me. A car zoomed past us and another person that was already crossing the street, then had the nerve to get mad at US. A man walking into the store who saw literally said to me "did that person seriously almost run you over and then get mad at _you_ about it?!" So yeah that was the last time I let her hold on to the front of the cart in a parking lot. She was inches from being hit.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya Ladies
Sorry I went quiet. 
Mom was released Wednesday from the Hospital. 
They said they were sending her home because she had one foot out the door and her wish was to die at home. 

She laughed and assured me that she wasn't even close to dying. I made her promise me that she was not going to die...

Lastnight.. Well, this morning, She passed...
:cry: :cry: :cry:

I am guessing around 4am. 
I was in bed and fighting Moira, who was up all night screaming and crying, I am guessing because of gass and an upset tummy. And just about 4:30 I heard my brother screaming.. I ran downstairs, to find him huddled over my mother's body... 
I tried CPR, and EMT's tried for 25 minutes... She was pronounced dead.
She is currently in a Funeral Home, and I will have to go in on Monday and arrange a service... 

I can't afford this, I am jobless now, and will need to use tax returns to pay bills for a couple of months... 

I plan of starting a gofundme as soon as I know what costs I am looking at... and will ask for a bit more to aid in our cost in living while I sort a new job. 
:cry::cry:

My dad and his girlfriend are on their way from Omaha to be with us.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im so sorry. I lost my grandma ( who was more like a mom than my mom) and take all the time you need to heal. She passed in '12 and I still have some hard days. :kiss:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh Beth! I'm so sorry! I know nothing I say can take back the hurt you must be feeling but my condolences to you during this hard time and lots of :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'm so sorry for your loss

Sorry not active, dealing with some family stuff


----------



## AugustAngel15

Sorry for your loss Beth.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth so sorry for the loss of your mother. That must've been very hard on you. I hope things work out for you money wise, as that is a rough situation. You're in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Beth - I'm so so sorry. It's never easy to lose a loved one and to have to worry about financial aspects is just absolutely devastating when it's your time to grieve.


----------



## BethMaassen

> Today I had to go in and have a sit down with the people at the Funeral Home. A nice Lady named Marcelle took 3 hours to help us settle with what will be mom's memorial services.
> Mom's wish was to be buried. A simple thing... Nothing huge nothing fancy..
> "Throw me into a box, put me in the ground, and go have a picnic to celebrate me" she would say...
> Even the cheapest thing I could do would cost at least 10,000$ USD, and that does not cover a wake, or a party to celebrate mom.
> After Marcelle drew up the papers for a burial, It felt as if I was kicked. there was no way we could do it.. And even if everyone donated just a little, I don't think we will ever make enough to do it.
> We sat back down, after I spoke to my siblings. Katie and Bobby, and I have picked something even more simple, even though it kills me...
> Mom deserves the finest they can to offer. But sadly, I can not make that happen.
> I have set up:
> - A small private viewing which will last about 30 minutes.. It is just for a small amount of people. Allowing our Local family and friends to come and say their final good bye's to get closer.
> They will set her features and make her up...
> From there they will take her to be cremated. Yes, cremated. It kills me. But I can't afford any better!
> I picked a beautiful urn that Mom would have drooled over, had she been alive.
> this small thing will cost us just under 2,500$ USD...
> I will rent out the community room and there we can have party/ a wake... something to celebrate mom.. Which will cost, I dont know...
> I allowed them to take her fingerprints so we can later get jewelry engraved with it, and of course, I can bring the urn in and have them fill little trinkets and jewelry with a small bit of her ash.. allowing each one of us (her children) to carry her with us... forever..
> -----------------------------
> The notice of her passing Will be in the local newspaper tomorrow...
> I can't afford an Obit (they want over 200$USD) in the paper.
> But The funeral home will put one up on their website, and I have tasked Friti with putting up a Memorial page on her website, which I will maintain, as I promised, till the day I die....
> (I want to thank Dad and Diane for being there and helping me think clearly as I made these impossible decisions. And Of course Sissy, for agreeing that mom wouldn't want us to kill ourselves trying to bury her)

I started a go fundme, in hopes of getting together enough monies to cover the costs...


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth don't feel guilty that you can't bury her like she wished, sometimes these things just don't work out. Funerals are ungodly expensive (every aspect) so it's understandable why a lot of people have life insurance to help cover those costs when they're gone. Wishing you the best!


----------



## busytulip

Beth I'm incredibly sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I agree with Disney, please don't beat yourself up. I think what you've planned sounds lovely. Prayers for you and your familk in the midst of your grief.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

it may not be what she or you wanted but maybe later when youre healed, it will be a better decision than you thought?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My grandfather passed away back in November unexpectedly and my grandmother had to do what she could to mull through the services. Funeral costs are so unreasonably expensive that I'm sure your mother, put in the same situation, would have done the same. She would understand. We always want what is best for our loved ones, even during their time of passing. :hugs:


----------



## BethMaassen

Thanks ladies for the incredible amount of support. It is appreciated. 
Things seem so tough.. And I don't know how I am going to cope. Every day it is one more thing... And sooner or later, we are going to have to clean out her belongings.... 

My MAJOR focus is getting the money together. 

Also, Ladies, PLEASE tell me I am *NOT* seeing what I think I am seeing!

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/poas/unnamed_zps2b5qu6ff.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Oy, cleaning out the stuff brings out the UGLY in people you thought you knew. I saw sides of my family, i wish i never had. 

My dad wanted to keep anything and everything. My mom said no. 
My uncle said I could have her hope chest and then said i couldnt ( jokes on him, i got her childhood house)
My mom was bossy, mean and controlling. 

I got a few things that meant something to me from my grandma. I got a pink teacup. It was randomly found in her china cabinet and we used it for our vow renewal. I got her house coat. I got the last nightgown she wore and turned it into a bear for myself and my dad. I got her childhood house. i got salt and pepper shakers. 

my advice for you is: 
Youre hurting but realize others are too and we grieve in our own way. I wanted to make my grandma a turtle necklace. She LOVED florida and the ocean. At her funeral, my mom threw a literal hissy fit and was very rude about me putting it on her. It made me feel like crap. I put it under her hands instead. My mom also didnt like the idea of me speaking at her funeral. 

*clearly my mom has issues, lol. My dad ( my grandmas son) would have been fine handling things but thats just the kind of person my mom is sadly. :shrug:


----------



## Angelique76

BethMaassen said:


> Thanks ladies for the incredible amount of support. It is appreciated.
> Things seem so tough.. And I don't know how I am going to cope. Every day it is one more thing... And sooner or later, we are going to have to clean out her belongings....
> 
> My MAJOR focus is getting the money together.
> 
> Also, Ladies, PLEASE tell me I am *NOT* seeing what I think I am seeing!
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/poas/unnamed_zps2b5qu6ff.jpg

Hi Beth,

I am so very sorry for your loss. I pray that the Angels will hold you tight and that you will find peace in this sad time. I can only imagine what you are going through. xo

I see something faint. Have you tested again?


----------



## FLArmyWife

beth- it is a super squinter but at certain angles I can see something. 

I hope all our ladies are doing well


----------



## BethMaassen

OnErth: It is just me and my siblings. And both of them kinda just shrug and tell me "do what you think is best" 
The division of property I think won't be too hard. Mom already had some "I want this to go to..." in order. But we agree on a lot of stuff and where it needs to go...And to whom.

Angeligue: Twice. Once with a Walmart cheapie and once with a CB digi.. Both bfn. I want to be relieved. Because as is things are going to be so hard without adding a new baby to it. But at the same time.. I am so sad. My mom was convinced I'm pregnant.. even though I said nothing about DH and I trying. She was especially pushy about it her final 2 days... and I was due for AF on the 4th according to my calculations.. I even thought the 6th to make wiggle room. My period tracking app said it was due yesterday... still bfn. Still no af. 

Maybe the grief has thrown me off.. I don't know..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Does anyone know the usual dosage for Provera?


----------



## lenorajoy

Beth - I'm so sorry for your loss!! :hugs: I agree, I imagine your mother wouldn't want you to go into such debt to give her the funeral you'd like to give her. It isn't your fault funeral services are so expensive. If she were here, I'm sure she would tell you you're making the right decision. I hope you find comfort in your family during this tough time.


----------



## drjo718

Beth, so sorry to hear of your loss and the financial difficulties coming with it. I hope you find some comfort.

On erth- I think I take 10mg for 10 days with provera. But I know the dosage can differ for some.

Afm, I've had 3 bleeding/spotting episodes from the subchorionic hemorrhage in 9 days. Last time was Thursday, cervix is closed. I have a follow up ultrasound with perinatology on Wednesday, shortly before my first midwife appt. I'm so afraid there won't be a heartbeat this time. I've had occasional mild cramping, but nothing worrisome. I'm on pelvic rest and not to lift more than 30lbs. (Glad Nora is only 18lbs!) Part of me feels like everything is fine, and part of me isn't getting my hopes up.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lenora, how are you doing hun?

Beth - Did AF show for you yet? Your poor body is probably thrown all in a loop after everything you've been going through xx

Drjo - I hope everything is fine but that does sound scary! Please update after your scan. Will be praying for good news fx


----------



## Disneymom1129

drjo I've got everything crossed for you that you've got a healthy bean hanging on strong. Please update when you can!


----------



## BethMaassen

Tomorrow will be the private viewing, followed by cremation... 
Because she is not embalmed, nor will she be, and has been there for 10 days, we have to hurry. Or else she will go too far, and will no longer be able to be viewed. 


Lilmiss: Yes! Yesterday. A whole 8 (or 6) days late! I am so relieved! As much as I want another, now really isn't the time, and will only add the chaos and stress. 
I had really hoped that my mom would be around to see another one come into the world. :cry: I guess it just wasn't meant to happen.


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh beth I hope you are able to get by the next few days. I am sure you are just a wreck (though that relief of finally getting AF must have been nice)


----------



## FLArmyWife

drjo- fx and :dust: I hope you will be sharing a picture of a very healthy and happy little bean


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, 

Haven't really been active in a while. I hope that you are all well. 

So, I applied for new medical insurance, and I was honest enough to put the fact that I had a miscarriage on the application. So... they have excluded me for a period of 12 months for cover related to miscarriage. Now if I get pregnant and have a miscarriage I will be forking the money out of my own pocket again. This last one cost me about $1200. I hate medical insurance companies, and yet we really need them. 

We are TTC from next week again. I am praying that it all goes well. Will be taking progesterone as doctor said there was nothing wrong with the baby I lost in December. So, the only other issue is progesterone. 

@Beth - all the best. I can only imagine what you are going through. I am thinking about you.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Angelique- It sucks when honesty ends up biting you in the arse. Hopefully it won't matter though and you'll get a nice, snuggly, sticky bean. FX


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

starting clomid tomorrow. :fish:


----------



## FLArmyWife

Clomid helped me get my baby onerth. FX it works for you


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> Clomid helped me get my baby onerth. FX it works for you

Thanks.


----------



## pinkpassion

Onerth, I have every crossable crossed that Clomid works this round and you have a beautiful bfp!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Beth I'm sorry about everything you are going through!! I hope the service is more beautiful than you could have imagined and you find peace in this difficult time!! (Hugs)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Massive hugs, Beth :hugs: I'm relieved for your sake that AF came after all but I'm so sorry your mom won't be there for any more births you have. I'm sure she will be there in spirit though xx

Onerth - Good luck! I really hope Clomid helps!


----------



## Disneymom1129

drjo hope your appt goes well tomorrow, fx!

Beth, hoping the service goes well and that you and everyone else gets the closure you need. Such a hard thing to go through!

Angelique wow, that is awful about the insurance. Ugh such a scam. I hope the progesterone works for you, it has for everyone who I know who has used it!

OnErth, yay for Clomid! I hope you get quick results with it.

AFM- not much new here. 

Hope all our other ladies and babies are doing well!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Fashion help! ( ill claim this fits under the supporter part of the thread, :haha:)

Tonight Im going to my first Passover seder at a conservative synagogue. (We attend a Reform synagogue). I have NO idea what to wear! I need ideas. RULES: Has to be elbow length+, knee length+ and no collar bone showing. 

So do i go dress? skirt + shirt? :shrug: I want to look 31, not 13 or 103.

*ETA: Found a maxi style dress. Ill post a pic later or tomorrow!*


----------



## drjo718

A relieving ultrasound for me today. Little heart beating away at 188 and no sign of the subchorionic hemorrhage! I was measuring right on, so my due date stays Oct 24. And my blood pressure was totally normal today, which is also a relief considering I've had some high ones since having PIH with Nora.


----------



## FLArmyWife

so glad to hear drjo

onerth- can't wait to see a pic. I suck at fashion and still seem to dress the same as I did about 10 years ago


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Great news, Drjo!

Looking forward to seeing the dress, onerth!

FLarmy - I am the same way lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This is what i wore. :D 

Green/Blue Tichel
Pink/Purple/Grey dress
Multi colored cardigan
Purple tank under
white flats
 



Attached Files:







dress1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Disneymom1129

That is so great drjo! Will you be finding out gender when the time comes?

Outfit turned out nice OnErth!

AFM af is visiting and on top of that I feel like a cold is coming on. Fun stuff. Can only hope Ellie doesn't end up with it but she's attached to my hip so that's wishful thinking!


----------



## drjo718

Disney- yeah, I think we'll find out again. I thought about waiting but I'm a planner and I'm not sure I can! Lol. Plus my husband wants to know. We would find out around June 6.

I hope your cold is short-lived. I've had one for 11 days now. I wasnt even over from the cough from the cold before. Just can't kick it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- :thumbup: awesome

Disney- FX E doesn't catch it


----------



## BethMaassen

Hiya Ladies. :wave:
Sorry I haven't been really paying attention to anyone else lately, very self absorbed right now.

No one showed for the 30 minute "viewing" to say goodbye. My sister and brother did... But they left within 10 minutes... No friends showed.. So it was just me, My husband and the girls. 
I stood there and talked to mom, and caressed her arm and face. That seemed to weird my sister out when I told her.. Not sure why.. was just mom.. 
I held the girls up to her. And explained to them Oma's body was now sleeping but Oma herself is up in Heaven and watching over us. I know they are still so little and not sure they really understand.. But I tried. I then had them say "bye-bye" and we left after I said "Good Bye" once more. 
75$ - I spent 75$ so people could come say goodbye.. and no one did... I was furious.

Yesterday I went grocery shopping for the first time since she passed. She used to insist that we sit down and make a detailed list together, so it felt like I was doing something wrong yesterday. I also put in a few applications.

I honestly don't know how I am going to survive... My bills and expenses add up to far more than what I will make gross on a monthly basis on a regular minimum wage job. 
DH being an immigrant with no Greencard he can not work, legally. We can't afford a Greencard. I honestly wish he would just go home to the Netherlands because it would be easier for me to care for the girls. I feel awful for that.. But he had his opportunities.. and he blew them.. 
When I was pregnant with Moira, we had the money to get the Greencard, but he could not be bothered to do the paperwork.. and then we needed the money for and emergency.. We have been married 5 years and have 2 kids together, yet he has not bothered to report ANY of it to his government, meaning, I, as his wife, will not be seen as such by his government... So if we as a family try to go there, our marriage will not be honored by his government, and i will have to leave after 90days... 
Furthermore, her commited fraud and owes his government thousands of dollars, or jail time upon his arrival back in the Netherlands. 


Sometimes, I wish I never married him.. He is not responsible, not mature, and lazier than anything. He has been helping more around the house since Mom passed, but that still does not make up for the "you left us royally screwed" bit.

I am so lost.. I am angry, scared, tired.. 

And honestly going to a regular job scares me, I had been mom's live-in care giver for 10 years, I made a great amount of money.. Had health and dental denefits.. It's all gone.. I have a horrible back. I can't cook dinner or do housework without ending up in crippling pain and sets of my sciatica. I don't know how I am going to manage a physically active job. I also suffer from PPD and crippling anxiety. 

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## pinkpassion

Beth I'm sorry you are going through all that!!

I don't even know what to say about your dh, I thought getting married automatically gave them rights to work here without issues. But I see that's not the case. That's a tough situation. 

Sorry you are having such a hard time right now!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BethMaassen said:


> Hiya Ladies. :wave:
> Sorry I haven't been really paying attention to anyone else lately, very self absorbed right now.
> 
> No one showed for the 30 minute "viewing" to say goodbye. My sister and brother did... But they left within 10 minutes... No friends showed.. So it was just me, My husband and the girls.
> I stood there and talked to mom, and caressed her arm and face. That seemed to weird my sister out when I told her.. Not sure why.. was just mom..
> I held the girls up to her. And explained to them Oma's body was now sleeping but Oma herself is up in Heaven and watching over us. I know they are still so little and not sure they really understand.. But I tried. I then had them say "bye-bye" and we left after I said "Good Bye" once more.
> 75$ - I spent 75$ so people could come say goodbye.. and no one did... I was furious.
> 
> Yesterday I went grocery shopping for the first time since she passed. She used to insist that we sit down and make a detailed list together, so it felt like I was doing something wrong yesterday. I also put in a few applications.
> 
> I honestly don't know how I am going to survive... My bills and expenses add up to far more than what I will make gross on a monthly basis on a regular minimum wage job.
> DH being an immigrant with no Greencard he can not work, legally. We can't afford a Greencard. I honestly wish he would just go home to the Netherlands because it would be easier for me to care for the girls. I feel awful for that.. But he had his opportunities.. and he blew them..
> When I was pregnant with Moira, we had the money to get the Greencard, but he could not be bothered to do the paperwork.. and then we needed the money for and emergency.. We have been married 5 years and have 2 kids together, yet he has not bothered to report ANY of it to his government, meaning, I, as his wife, will not be seen as such by his government... So if we as a family try to go there, our marriage will not be honored by his government, and i will have to leave after 90days...
> Furthermore, her commited fraud and owes his government thousands of dollars, or jail time upon his arrival back in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I wish I never married him.. He is not responsible, not mature, and lazier than anything. He has been helping more around the house since Mom passed, but that still does not make up for the "you left us royally screwed" bit.
> 
> I am so lost.. I am angry, scared, tired..
> 
> And honestly going to a regular job scares me, I had been mom's live-in care giver for 10 years, I made a great amount of money.. Had health and dental denefits.. It's all gone.. I have a horrible back. I can't cook dinner or do housework without ending up in crippling pain and sets of my sciatica. I don't know how I am going to manage a physically active job. I also suffer from PPD and crippling anxiety.
> 
> I just don't know what to do.

im so sorry no one showed :(

can you apply for other in home care jobs? Maybe try an agency.

Youll make it with DH, you can do this!! :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

How appalling that nobody showed... I'm so sorry :hugs:

You poor thing, having one thing after another and now the issue with your DH. Going through a tragic event really does test relationships. I really hope you'll be able to work something out for the best. You really do need a break :(


----------



## Angelique76

BethMaassen said:


> Hiya Ladies. :wave:
> Sorry I haven't been really paying attention to anyone else lately, very self absorbed right now.
> 
> No one showed for the 30 minute "viewing" to say goodbye. My sister and brother did... But they left within 10 minutes... No friends showed.. So it was just me, My husband and the girls.
> I stood there and talked to mom, and caressed her arm and face. That seemed to weird my sister out when I told her.. Not sure why.. was just mom..
> I held the girls up to her. And explained to them Oma's body was now sleeping but Oma herself is up in Heaven and watching over us. I know they are still so little and not sure they really understand.. But I tried. I then had them say "bye-bye" and we left after I said "Good Bye" once more.
> 75$ - I spent 75$ so people could come say goodbye.. and no one did... I was furious.
> 
> Yesterday I went grocery shopping for the first time since she passed. She used to insist that we sit down and make a detailed list together, so it felt like I was doing something wrong yesterday. I also put in a few applications.
> 
> I honestly don't know how I am going to survive... My bills and expenses add up to far more than what I will make gross on a monthly basis on a regular minimum wage job.
> DH being an immigrant with no Greencard he can not work, legally. We can't afford a Greencard. I honestly wish he would just go home to the Netherlands because it would be easier for me to care for the girls. I feel awful for that.. But he had his opportunities.. and he blew them..
> When I was pregnant with Moira, we had the money to get the Greencard, but he could not be bothered to do the paperwork.. and then we needed the money for and emergency.. We have been married 5 years and have 2 kids together, yet he has not bothered to report ANY of it to his government, meaning, I, as his wife, will not be seen as such by his government... So if we as a family try to go there, our marriage will not be honored by his government, and i will have to leave after 90days...
> Furthermore, her commited fraud and owes his government thousands of dollars, or jail time upon his arrival back in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> Sometimes, I wish I never married him.. He is not responsible, not mature, and lazier than anything. He has been helping more around the house since Mom passed, but that still does not make up for the "you left us royally screwed" bit.
> 
> I am so lost.. I am angry, scared, tired..
> 
> And honestly going to a regular job scares me, I had been mom's live-in care giver for 10 years, I made a great amount of money.. Had health and dental denefits.. It's all gone.. I have a horrible back. I can't cook dinner or do housework without ending up in crippling pain and sets of my sciatica. I don't know how I am going to manage a physically active job. I also suffer from PPD and crippling anxiety.
> 
> I just don't know what to do.

Hi Beth,

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I believe that you are feeling the loss in such a way that nothing else seems to work for you. Perhaps you should just take a deep breath, sit for a minute, and think of a way forward. You have had so much on your shoulders and need a time-out. I do believe that once you feel a bit more relaxed, you will think a bit more clearly. I cannot imagine life without my Mom, so I can only imagine how it would impact my life. 

Things will work out with DH. You will probably have to lay down a plan, and make him stick to it. Us woman, we tend to take care of things until it gets to a point where we are so overwhelmed that we just can't do it. DH has to know that you need him to fix things. Try not to fight about it. I have had my share of issues as well, and I just found that once I let my DH know that I really need him, and can't continue fixing everything, things started to come right. It's just a bit of advice from my own life, so you have to do what's right for you, and nobody else. 

I am really sorry that nobody came to the viewing and that your siblings left so quickly. Just know that you did what was right for your Mum and your family. Whether anyone took the time to honour it is of no consequence, you did what you knew to be right and that is all that matters. 

I am sending you lots of hugs and good vibes and pray that you make it through this tough time only stronger. xo


----------



## FLArmyWife

beth- I'm so sorry no one showed

:hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Beth that is awful no one showed up, at least you got to say your goodbyes though. 

I understand you are lost and still grieving but it's really time for you to step up and take charge, because no one is going to do it for you. There are options for you. Are you already on government assistance? That could be an option while you guys sort things out. Your DH needs to step up more, and you should tell him how you feel. You guys have two beautiful girls together and he should WANT to provide for them.

Try not to lie down and give up so quickly. You have taken a big step in applying for jobs so you have already done well! Just keep applying, the statistic is something like for every ten applications you turn in, you may hear from maybe one. It's rough right now! There is a life beyond your mother, and it's time to start living it :hugs:

Sorry if any of that came off mean/insinsitive. Just trying to offer you some advice!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im thinking that the 25mg Clomid wont work but its still early. With FE, i got O type pains the last few days of taking them, when it did work, but im not having any symptoms?? Maybe thats normal. 

----
Last week was my nanny boys b-day, we had a while party planned for him and then he ended up throwing up and going home. DD1 started swimming lessons. At Jewish camp, she will take a swimming test and so we want her to be prepared! 

and I finally feel like i can sit down and breathe! The last few weeks its been crazy around here!!


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, I hope that everyone is well today. 

I had my appointment with my OBGyn. What an awesome doctor! He is so happy to share information with us. He explained everything to us. Unfortunately, there is a small polyp that must be removed. It will be removed in June. He says it's nothing to worry about. 

So, he says that I most likely have sticky blood. I was diagnosed with insulin resitance after dd was born. He says compounded with High blood pressure he is almost certain that I have it. Apparently it is easily treated. He will be running loads of blood tests when I am in hospital to confirm. So ttc a bit delayed. He said it's not a train smash if we do conceive before then, but it's best to wait. He wants to put us in a position where he knows what's happening in my body and how to best avoid another mc. So, no December baby for us. But we are happy to do what he tells us to do. He can never guarantee 100% that we won't mc again, but if there are measures we can put in place to avoid it as best possible, then we will do it. The heartache of another loss will be very difficult. 

We are just so happy that he explained everything to us. That with multiple mc it isn't likely that it was a chromosomal issue and that he feels confident that he will get us there. 

Anyway, my input for the day. I always hope that reading other peoples stories and sharing my own will help. 

I hope that you all have a lovely day. 

Beth, I hope that you are doing well today. 

OneEarth - I am praying that things work out for you soon.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

totally randomly today, i decided to get another tattoo. I go Friday. 

I emailed a shop and asked for a price on what i want and told him. He told me it was "cute" and would "wear off in time". :growlmad: I guess he wont be getting my business then!! :haha:

I want DH to write " Mine" in his handwriting and then get it on my right forearm. 
I already have "Be Still" on my left wrist. It hasnt lost any meaning in the years i have had it. 

Whats more weird to hear? " I have Be Still because i heard God tell me" or " I have Mine because I wholly belong to my husband?" :gun:


----------



## BethMaassen

Hi Ladies!
I am surviving. Things are so hard. I have absolutely no support. And I am doing everything to fight and stay a functioning mommy and adult.

We picked up Mom's ashes on Friday. I picked out the prettiest Urn. She would love it! 

I have a job interview tomorrow. I am hoping they can give me a from-home position. 
If not, I am going to put the girls in day care. I really don't want to.. And it would cost us 1,800$ a month. So I would have to get som assistance with that. 
I am also considering becoming an Avon rep. 

Today we have to go do a recertification thing for our Apartment, which we always do annually. (Low income housing). The manager is pressing for it to me done by the 24th. I told her I still don't have a job.. So what can I do?

----------------------

Angelique: Sorry to hear about the polyp and I am glad the Sticky blood is easily treated! 

OnErth: I don't think either is weird. Those sound like great and meaningful Tattoos. 

I am going to be getting a tattoo as soon as I can. In honor of my mom. A white rose on my wrist. with her name, DOB, and DOD, around it.


----------



## FLArmyWife

sorry girls I'm reading. It's been a hell of a time the last 8 days. 

The jist is Sweets is having weight issues, had yellowing of the skin (turned out to be carotenemia), and is having odd shaking episodes. We have an appointment with a neurologist set up and a follow up for his weight.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> sorry girls I'm reading. It's been a hell of a time the last 8 days.
> 
> The jist is Sweets is having weight issues, had yellowing of the skin (turned out to be carotenemia), and is having odd shaking episodes. We have an appointment with a neurologist set up and a follow up for his weight.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Hi ladies! I haven't fallen off the face of the planet. Things are finally coming together with feeding and sleeping, so I'm starting to get a little time to get things done! I've caught up on reading, so I'll try my best to remember everything I wanted to reply to. 

Drjo - So glad everything looks good! I hope things are going well for you. 

Angelique - I'm glad you're getting some answers. I hope you have some definite answers soon and wil have a beautiful success story before you know it! How awful that your insurance won't cover a miscarriage! Is that normal? I hope you never have to experience it again and won't have to worry about that expense coming out of your pocket.

Beth - I'm so sorry for everything going on! It sounds so stressful. Like others have said, keep pushing forward and do what you have to do to take care of things. I wish you had some support and I hope DH comes around and starts pulling his weight. It isn't fair to any of you to not put effort into supporting you or his children. Best of luck with the job applications and interviews and I hope you find the right one for you. 

FLA - I've been keeping up on your blog and I hope you have some answers and solutions for Sweets's growth issues. Is carotenemia dangerous to his health?

AFM - Things are finally starting to come together with Sylvie. My milk supply seems a bit inconsistent, but were exclusively breastfeeding now, so we'll see how everything goes from here. She is growing and alert and happy most of the time! Once a day she seems to get really frustrated with breastfeeding and starts crying a few minutes into it almost like she's in pain. And at this point it's been more than 2 days since she pooped, but has been having enough wet diapers still. I'd imagine today her issue with eating is that her belly probably hurts due to being backed up. I've tried everything I can think of to help her poop and nothing. On the plus side, I have a bit more time at home with her because I popped a stitch at some point and need at least 3 more weeks to heal before I'll be cleared to go back to work by my doctor. We're playing with the idea of me staying home with her permanently, but we have to sort out the financial side of things before we make that decision.


----------



## Angelique76

lenorajoy said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't fallen off the face of the planet. Things are finally coming together with feeding and sleeping, so I'm starting to get a little time to get things done! I've caught up on reading, so I'll try my best to remember everything I wanted to reply to.
> 
> Drjo - So glad everything looks good! I hope things are going well for you.
> 
> Angelique - I'm glad you're getting some answers. I hope you have some definite answers soon and wil have a beautiful success story before you know it! How awful that your insurance won't cover a miscarriage! Is that normal? I hope you never have to experience it again and won't have to worry about that expense coming out of your pocket.
> 
> Beth - I'm so sorry for everything going on! It sounds so stressful. Like others have said, keep pushing forward and do what you have to do to take care of things. I wish you had some support and I hope DH comes around and starts pulling his weight. It isn't fair to any of you to not put effort into supporting you or his children. Best of luck with the job applications and interviews and I hope you find the right one for you.
> 
> FLA - I've been keeping up on your blog and I hope you have some answers and solutions for Sweets's growth issues. Is carotenemia dangerous to his health?
> 
> AFM - Things are finally starting to come together with Sylvie. My milk supply seems a bit inconsistent, but were exclusively breastfeeding now, so we'll see how everything goes from here. She is growing and alert and happy most of the time! Once a day she seems to get really frustrated with breastfeeding and starts crying a few minutes into it almost like she's in pain. And at this point it's been more than 2 days since she pooped, but has been having enough wet diapers still. I'd imagine today her issue with eating is that her belly probably hurts due to being backed up. I've tried everything I can think of to help her poop and nothing. On the plus side, I have a bit more time at home with her because I popped a stitch at some point and need at least 3 more weeks to heal before I'll be cleared to go back to work by my doctor. We're playing with the idea of me staying home with her permanently, but we have to sort out the financial side of things before we make that decision.

Hi Lenora, 

I hope that all goes well with your milk supply. It would be awesome if you could be home permanently. 

In answer to your question about the medical insurance, they have the right to exclude a "pre existing condition"for up to 12 months. I knew that I would be excluded for BP and insulin resistance, and any illness that arises due to it, for 12 months. I was not expecting to be excluded for miscarriage. My broker said it's the first time she has ever seen the exclusion. I am so annoyed about it. Honesty is supposed to pay. And I can't say I would have done it differently had I known, that's not in my nature, but it didn't pay :(

Anyway, it is what it is. Just have to make sure the next little bean sticks. But saw my doc on Friday and he gave me so much info. Going to have a polyp removed in June at which time he will run a host of tests. He thinks I have sticky blood which is, apparently, easily treated. So TTC delayed, but will get there. Rather get all the bases covered to try and avoid any issues going forward. 

I hope that you are all having a good day. xo


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> AFM - Things are finally starting to come together with Sylvie. My milk supply seems a bit inconsistent, but were exclusively breastfeeding now, so we'll see how everything goes from here. She is growing and alert and happy most of the time! Once a day she seems to get really frustrated with breastfeeding and starts crying a few minutes into it almost like she's in pain. And at this point it's been more than 2 days since she pooped, but has been having enough wet diapers still. I'd imagine today her issue with eating is that her belly probably hurts due to being backed up. I've tried everything I can think of to help her poop and nothing. On the plus side, I have a bit more time at home with her because I popped a stitch at some point and need at least 3 more weeks to heal before I'll be cleared to go back to work by my doctor. We're playing with the idea of me staying home with her permanently, but we have to sort out the financial side of things before we make that decision.

Have you called LLL to ask what to do?


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't fallen off the face of the planet. Things are finally coming together with feeding and sleeping, so I'm starting to get a little time to get things done! I've caught up on reading, so I'll try my best to remember everything I wanted to reply to.
> 
> Drjo - So glad everything looks good! I hope things are going well for you.
> 
> Angelique - I'm glad you're getting some answers. I hope you have some definite answers soon and wil have a beautiful success story before you know it! How awful that your insurance won't cover a miscarriage! Is that normal? I hope you never have to experience it again and won't have to worry about that expense coming out of your pocket.
> 
> Beth - I'm so sorry for everything going on! It sounds so stressful. Like others have said, keep pushing forward and do what you have to do to take care of things. I wish you had some support and I hope DH comes around and starts pulling his weight. It isn't fair to any of you to not put effort into supporting you or his children. Best of luck with the job applications and interviews and I hope you find the right one for you.
> 
> FLA - I've been keeping up on your blog and I hope you have some answers and solutions for Sweets's growth issues. Is carotenemia dangerous to his health?
> No it isn't supposed to be. It literally is just something that changes the pigment of the skin. Now if he were to ingest an IMPOSSIBLE amount of Vit A in a very short period of time then that can cause problems, but even with the amount he gets that is no where near being dangerous.
> 
> AFM - Things are finally starting to come together with Sylvie. My milk supply seems a bit inconsistent, but were exclusively breastfeeding now, so we'll see how everything goes from here. She is growing and alert and happy most of the time! Once a day she seems to get really frustrated with breastfeeding and starts crying a few minutes into it almost like she's in pain. And at this point it's been more than 2 days since she pooped, but has been having enough wet diapers still. I'd imagine today her issue with eating is that her belly probably hurts due to being backed up. I've tried everything I can think of to help her poop and nothing. On the plus side, I have a bit more time at home with her because I popped a stitch at some point and need at least 3 more weeks to heal before I'll be cleared to go back to work by my doctor. We're playing with the idea of me staying home with her permanently, but we have to sort out the financial side of things before we make that decision.

I'm sorry you popped a stitch but yay for more time at home. Hopefully your supply becomes more consistent and little S gets a nice big poop to clear out her system so she can comfortably eat.


----------



## Disneymom1129

lenorajoy said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't fallen off the face of the planet. Things are finally coming together with feeding and sleeping, so I'm starting to get a little time to get things done! I've caught up on reading, so I'll try my best to remember everything I wanted to reply to.
> 
> Drjo - So glad everything looks good! I hope things are going well for you.
> 
> Angelique - I'm glad you're getting some answers. I hope you have some definite answers soon and wil have a beautiful success story before you know it! How awful that your insurance won't cover a miscarriage! Is that normal? I hope you never have to experience it again and won't have to worry about that expense coming out of your pocket.
> 
> Beth - I'm so sorry for everything going on! It sounds so stressful. Like others have said, keep pushing forward and do what you have to do to take care of things. I wish you had some support and I hope DH comes around and starts pulling his weight. It isn't fair to any of you to not put effort into supporting you or his children. Best of luck with the job applications and interviews and I hope you find the right one for you.
> 
> FLA - I've been keeping up on your blog and I hope you have some answers and solutions for Sweets's growth issues. Is carotenemia dangerous to his health?
> 
> AFM - Things are finally starting to come together with Sylvie. My milk supply seems a bit inconsistent, but were exclusively breastfeeding now, so we'll see how everything goes from here. She is growing and alert and happy most of the time! Once a day she seems to get really frustrated with breastfeeding and starts crying a few minutes into it almost like she's in pain. And at this point it's been more than 2 days since she pooped, but has been having enough wet diapers still. I'd imagine today her issue with eating is that her belly probably hurts due to being backed up. I've tried everything I can think of to help her poop and nothing. On the plus side, I have a bit more time at home with her because I popped a stitch at some point and need at least 3 more weeks to heal before I'll be cleared to go back to work by my doctor. We're playing with the idea of me staying home with her permanently, but we have to sort out the financial side of things before we make that decision.

Can't believe Sylvie is already a month old! I'm glad she's doing so well. I hear it can be "normal" for a breastfed baby to go even a few days without pooping, but my babies never skipped a day until they were much older (usually after starting solids.) I hope your stitch heals well, those are so painful and annoying! That is exciting that you can maybe stay home full time, I'd love to be able to do that one day :). Share pics! I'm not on Facebook anymore :p


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I told DH its time to get rid of the baby things we have collected. We held hope and kept faith but im just going through this season where it makes it harder looking at that stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

onerth- i'm sorry. I hope you get a surprise one day


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> onerth- i'm sorry. I hope you get a surprise one day

Its ok. We are finishing this clomid "cycle" and then we are done. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneymom1129

OnErth- :hugs:

How is everyone?


----------



## drjo718

I've been bleeding again, have another ultrasound tomorrow. My grandma has several health problems and is in the hospital. And my dog will be coming off most of his meds and probably dying soon. That about sums it up...


----------



## drjo718

In good news, Nora is starting to walk by herself. &#128525;


----------



## FLArmyWife

drjo718 said:


> I've been bleeding again, have another ultrasound tomorrow. My grandma has several health problems and is in the hospital. And my dog will be coming off most of his meds and probably dying soon. That about sums it up...




drjo718 said:


> In good news, Nora is starting to walk by herself. &#128525;

oh hun :hugs: I'm sorry. when it rains it pours. but how lovely nora is starting to walk


----------



## drjo718

Everything looks good on my ultrasound, no reason found for the bleeding so I must just have a friable cervix. Baby was moving around like crazy. Heart rate 170. If the Ramzi theory holds true, this will be another girl. &#128522;


----------



## lilmisscaviar

FLArmyWife said:


> oh hun :hugs: I'm sorry. when it rains it pours. but how lovely nora is starting to walk

Unfortunately, I couldn't agree more. My neighbor is currently not doing well. She has chosen to pass at home and her kids have been over there almost every day to be with her. I heard them talking about possibly selling her house, which means we'll be getting in new neighbors, and I can only hope they are good ones because she was a sweet old lady. I always dread getting new neighbors.

I'm sorry to hear about your grandma and your dog, Drjo :cry:

Onerth massive hugs to you! What a huge decision to make :hugs:


----------



## Disneymom1129

Drjo I'm sorry about the bleeding, but so glad baby is healthy. Still must wrack the nerves though! I am very sorry about your grandma and dog :hugs:

lilmiss sorry about your neighbor :(, hope the next ones are just as great.


----------



## drjo718

Sorry about your neighbor, lilmiss.

Afm, my dog died yesterday. It's sad but I'm honestly relieved. It was time. We buried him today. 

We did manage to finally tell my step-dad about the new baby, and he's ridiculously excited. His mom just got moved from the hospital to a rehab center/nursing home. She's still weak and can't get out of bed. He agreed not to tell her about the baby, since his brother is best friends with my mom's brother and no one in the family can keep a secret. However, if she starts taking a turn for the worse, I agreed to tell her before Easter, which is when I'm planning to tell the rest of the family. 

I'm hoping things calm down a bit now. I'm starting to plan Nora's birthday party. Does anyone have suggestions for a 1-year-old Easter basket? We want to do something small for her.


----------



## FLArmyWife

drjo718 said:


> Sorry about your neighbor, lilmiss.
> 
> Afm, my dog died yesterday. It's sad but I'm honestly relieved. It was time. We buried him today.
> I'm so sorry girl. :hugs: but now he isn't suffering and is running free of all ailments in green pastures and will be there to greet you when your time comes.
> 
> 
> We did manage to finally tell my step-dad about the new baby, and he's ridiculously excited. His mom just got moved from the hospital to a rehab center/nursing home. She's still weak and can't get out of bed. He agreed not to tell her about the baby, since his brother is best friends with my mom's brother and no one in the family can keep a secret. However, if she starts taking a turn for the worse, I agreed to tell her before Easter, which is when I'm planning to tell the rest of the family.
> 
> Does it mean she's doing a bit better since they moved her? FX she continues to improve. I can totally understand not telling certain people because they can't keep their mouth shut. How do you plan to announce on easter?
> 
> I'm hoping things calm down a bit now. I'm starting to plan Nora's birthday party. Does anyone have suggestions for a 1-year-old Easter basket? We want to do something small for her.

I have no idea. due to money issues i don't see DH and I doing one for him but I know both our moms are so I'm not too worried.

In my family we always got swimwear in our easter baskets (new swimsuit, flip flops, sunglasses, a hat) and a new movie. I had to tell my mom she cannot do that for Sweets because he has about 50 swimsuits already! I did mention to them doing things like crayons that are bigger that fit in a toddlers hand better (I'll post a link) and books because he loves to read. I also suggested Mickey DVD's and Bear in the big blue house DVD's as they are a way we keep him entertained when trying to do important things. 
Maybe some big puzzle type things? they have like a big knob on them for the toddlers to move the pieces into a cutout spot on a board. 




https://shop.crayola.com/color-and-draw/crayons/my-first-palm-grip-crayons-8113450001.html


----------



## drjo718

Fl- thanks for the suggestions. She already has swimsuits since we vacationed to California a few weeks ago. I've seen the crayons at target, maybe I'll look more into that. She likes bubbles too, so maybe I can find something small. 

My grandma isn't doing very well, but she was stable enough to leave the hospital after being there 9 days. She had broken her hip and femur, and was supposed to have a replacement, but the fracture was too far down her leg so she ended up with a rod and screws instead. She's also had uncontrollable bloody diarrhea (sorry for that image) for the past few months and refused to see a dr, and now is too weak to have a colonoscopy for fear of rupturing a bowel. That has made her lose ton of weight, and these 2 issues combined have made her unable to get out of bed. On top of that, she got pneumonia while in the hospital. She's not too excited about being in the rehab center, and chances are she may never be able to go back home. She's almost 87.


----------



## Disneymom1129

drjo718 said:


> Sorry about your neighbor, lilmiss.
> 
> Afm, my dog died yesterday. It's sad but I'm honestly relieved. It was time. We buried him today.
> 
> We did manage to finally tell my step-dad about the new baby, and he's ridiculously excited. His mom just got moved from the hospital to a rehab center/nursing home. She's still weak and can't get out of bed. He agreed not to tell her about the baby, since his brother is best friends with my mom's brother and no one in the family can keep a secret. However, if she starts taking a turn for the worse, I agreed to tell her before Easter, which is when I'm planning to tell the rest of the family.
> 
> I'm hoping things calm down a bit now. I'm starting to plan Nora's birthday party. Does anyone have suggestions for a 1-year-old Easter basket? We want to do something small for her.

Sorry about your doggy :hugs: I know how it is when it's a relief, but still sad.

I saw a cute idea in the Toys R Us magazine, instead of a basket you put a few things in a little wagon. I think I might do that for Ellie. Might end up regretting it because she thinks she needs to climb in/on EVERYTHING. I'll probably get her a little toy and stuffed animal as well and call it a day.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

drjo718 said:


> I'm hoping things calm down a bit now. I'm starting to plan Nora's birthday party. Does anyone have suggestions for a 1-year-old Easter basket? We want to do something small for her.

We dont celebrate Easter but id skip the candy/basket and go for some hard boards/stuffed animals. :thumbup:


----------



## drjo718

OnErth&InHvn said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping things calm down a bit now. I'm starting to plan Nora's birthday party. Does anyone have suggestions for a 1-year-old Easter basket? We want to do something small for her.
> 
> We dont celebrate Easter but id skip the candy/basket and go for some hard boards/stuffed animals. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah we're definitely not doing candy or other junk. We did get her a little stuffed bunny.


----------



## lenorajoy

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry to read about the tough times so many of our ladies are facing right now. Just wanted to check in really quickly while Sylvie is napping and I'm pumping. We're both doing well, though it's starting to seem like my stitches will never heal... Sylvie is gaining weight well and it seems like she's finally starting to get past the gas pains (I had to stop taking fenugreek again because it gave her horrible gas pains and that made for a very cranky baby). I think my milk supply may finally be catching up with her demands as it seems like she isn't taking as much formula and is having more feedings where she doesn't get fussy at the breast and refuse to feed like she has been lately. Maybe this is due to having fewer gas pains, though. So many vairianles and possibilies. It's such a guessing game!


----------



## lenorajoy

For those of you that aren't on FB! Sorry they're all sideways!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3537.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3618.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3638.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3646.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3669.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lenorajoy

Because I'm only allowed to upload 5 at a time.
 



Attached Files:







RenderedContent-5F9F5F4F-01F7-4886-86EE-F0E070EA55A2.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3676.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3









RenderedContent-52599EBD-7F1B-4F7E-A3E2-ABC1EC58ADC7.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 3









RenderedContent-9626B144-BB5B-4C1F-B533-37CF0029A3A7.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3









RenderedContent-80419938-2814-4654-9B1F-AB7CC3E71F0A.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## drjo718

Super cute, lenora! (And we have the same changing pad cover.&#128077;)


----------



## FLArmyWife

adorable lenora


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

awwwwww. 

:kiss:


----------



## FLArmyWife

yesterday we met with a neurologist. Sweets was diagnosed with benign movement disorder called infant shudder syndrome. he should eventually outgrow it (though they cannot give us an indication as to when). 

After a big push for 3 weeks we were able to get his weight up. At our reweigh yesterday he weighed 20lbs. almost 2lbs more than the appointment 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Angelique76

So gorgeous Lenora. :)


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA - I'm glad to hear you have a diagnosis and it's something he will simply outgrow. Great news on the weight gain, too! That's a great gain. 

Thanks ladies! Sylvie is so precious. Being a mom has been so difficult, but I also love it. During those witching hours it can be so frustrating and bring me to tears because there's nothing I can do to get her to stop crying, but I'm so in love with her. I think people try to tell you how difficult and frustrating and awesome motherhood is, but nothing can prepare you for it. And there's so much I've never read about in all of my research. I've found some great resources and support, though. 

AFM - My stitches are still healing, which is often an issue in and of itself. Add to that financial stress because we weren't prepared for me to be without income so soon and potentially for an extended period. Liberty Mutual has been terrible for short term disability. It probably would have been fine if I hadn't had any complications with recovery, but in my particular case their normal processes have just made life difficult.

I'm fairly certain Sylvie has silent reflux and her pediatrician prescribed medicine for it, which she started two nights ago. I haven't noticed a particular improvement so far, but I'm not sure how long that may take. She still spits up a bit, which she never used to do unless she had formula, and nothing has changed in my diet. She was crying most of the time she was awake, not sleeping well once she finally settled down, and was refusing the breast and the bottle. I think what may have happened is she was overeating when supplementing with formula. I could be wrong, but I suspect that all of that time with her stomach being too full may have weakened the valve at the top of her stomach keeping everything from coming back up, which led to reflux. :( She is now fully breastfed for the past few days as she seems to be getting plenty at the breast finally and refuses anything else once she's full. Unfortunately she seems to be uncomfortable at times after she eats and will cry until I find the right position (which changes frequently!). She's gaining weight really well now, though, so I'm so happy we're not needing to supplement anymore. Not even with breast milk! She seems to get frustrated if I pump between feedings because she's spaced them closer together now and I think there just isn't enough time between feedings yet for there to be enough milk there when she wants to eat again for her to get full without drinking whatever I pumped, so it's just easier not to pump. I ordered one of those milk collector pump things that you just squeeze and put on the breast you aren't feeding on and it collects the milk. Hopefully I can get a stash started with that finally because I won't have to wait until she's finished eating and I have two free hands and boobs in order to pump. Fx!


----------



## lenorajoy

I just had to share these! :haha: Her face in the second photo cracks me up! She had to be with us during dinner last night and she wasn't happy if she wasn't sitting up. She 3 boppy pillows later...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3725.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3727.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3731.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lenorajoy

This just in: I now have BO like a man! :haha: So not used to that! I never used to have BO no matter how much I sweat. I wore Sylvie out for a walk today because the weather is gorgeous! I smell terrible and I feel bad she's sleeping on my schest and having to smell that. :rofl: 

I hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful day!


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora, in all my pregnancies I start smelling like a man and it takes a few months to subside. Even my deodorant can't control it.. and I'm normally no smell at all like I can seriously go without deodorant on a daily basis and be completely fine! But in pregnancy and the months after post partum forget it lol


----------



## BethMaassen

*FLA:* Super glad you guys have a diagnoses and Sweets will outgrow it. Also super glad to hear her has put on weight! 

*Lenora:* Glad to hear Sylvie is doing well and has gained weight as well! Moira has silent reflux as well. Took a few days before the medicine showed any improvement. But, she also had colic. Which I discovered was brought on by peanut butter. Seeing as I ate that stuff every day. It caused fussiness and spitting up. Once I stopped eating peanut butter - peanuts in general, she started acting better. 
Even now, she isnt fully breastfed, if I have peanut butter it is fussiness and vomiting. They will be testing her for an allergy. 
Anyway, There are foods that can cause colic behavior. Which I did not even think about until the receptionist at my Dentist's office told me how when she first had her kids, she ate a lot of eggs because it was fast and easy which caused colic in her baby. 
Was worth investigating. 

Sylvie is a doll, by the way.


-------------------

Things are chaotic for me. Everyday is something new. By the time dinner is over I am practically dead to the world. 

On the 25th my sister came over to start sorting through my mom's belongings. We got no where. I did end up having chest pains and landed myself in the ER. Nothing is wrong. 

At the follow-up appointment with my doctor, I was prescribed Zoloft.. Because I have not taken my anti-depressant in months because it wasn't working for me and my anxiety is through the roof. My doctor figures it will help with that and coping with the stress, which is what caused the pain. 

Sadly when at the ER Althiliya picked something up. Which has in turn made me and Moira ill. She is starting to get over it, and I am starting to get better, poor Moira is only 3 or so days in.. It's sucks. 

I have pretty much have secured a job caregiving. Sadly, I still have to wait for a client, and I don't know when I will get one. I have Orientation next week. Which seems silly as it is only a different agency than the one I have been working with for the last 10 years. 

Athiliya's 3rd birthday is on Friday. I can hardly believe she is 3 already. Where did the time go? We ar not having a party this time. I got her some toys and ordered a cake. We are going to do things with my sister and her family. I know I want to take Athiliya to a trampoline park... and from there it is kinda up in the air. We are either going to go as a family to an all you can eat place OR order pizza OR have a BBQ at the park.
My sister is refusing to let me pay for her and her kids... which is silly. Had I did the normal party I would be spending twice as I much as I would for a fun-packed, food packed day.. 
The general theme I went with this time is Doc McStuffins. As she loves Doc and Lambie. So her cake and toys are Doc McStuffins. I reallly want to see if i can find an outfit that looks like Doc's for her to wear on her Birthday. That would be CUTE!

OH here is a couple pictures of my babies. 

Athiliya on the 8th of March:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_8266_zpst4tvqdeu.jpg

Moira on the 23rd of March:
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_8458_zpsjjgjnucx.jpg


----------



## Disneymom1129

Awww Lenora Sylvie is such a doll baby. Yes it can be hard and nothing truly prepares you for it, but you do what you can and it seems like you're doing an excellent job. That's great she's ebf now!

Beth Happy early Birthday to A :). Hope your new medication helps with the chest pains, that sounds scary but I hear anxiety can cause them. Hope you and the girls start feeling better too. We've had constant sickness in this house for weeks! I'm so over it.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Melts my heart, Lenora! She is precious <3

Awww Beth! What a beauty :)

Flarmy so glad to hear that they found out what was going on and that he will outgrow it. Great job on the weight gain!

I realized that I haven't posted a picture of Grace in a while so I guess I should share an updated picture of her since she is 7 months old now. She can already sit, crawl and has started climbing on things. Needless to say I have my hands full right now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







7months (1).jpg
File size: 100.7 KB
Views: 3









CIMG0137copy.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3









gracesit.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2









16903230_1409519289110099_323332864177051768_o.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2









17388792_1439505919444769_7052147687514886342_o.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneymom1129

Lilmiss love all her hair! She's beautiful! Can't believe she's already seven months. I hear ya on the climbing... it stresses me out big time! My first was never a climber.

How is august and Ellie anyone know?


----------



## FLArmyWife

going MIA for 6 days (busy work schedule at Universal)


----------



## lenorajoy

I promised myself I wouldn't go this quiet in here after Sylvie was born, but here I am posting after being quiet for a while. I imagine if Sylvie napped and ate better and didn't struggle with reflux things might be different. I'd have time for things like dishes and cleaning, for instance! :haha: I'll be returning to work Wednesday and my sister-in-law will be watching Sylvie through the end of May. I may quit my job come June and pick up some part time work from home so I can stay home with Sylvie. Or we'll have to find someone to watch her permanently. 

Sylvie is growing well, though we have to keep increasing the dosage of her reflux meds. Over the weekend the dosage she's taking now twice a day stopped being effective for her and she's not slept or eaten well. Poor thing. It breaks my heart when she's crying because she's in pain and there's nothing I can do about it. :cry:

I'm nervous about how pumping will go when I return to work. I've only been able to pump at home occasionally because in order to get Sylvie to nap at all I've had to let her nap on me. And most of the time she's awake she isn't content to sit still in a swing or elsewhere, so I have to hold or wear her and can't pump. So I'm not responding well to the pump at this point. I'm hoping with using it more frequently I'll start to pump more in a session. More than anything I don't want breastfeeding to be over and I have to admit I'm afraid of that happening when I go back to work. I'll do everything I can to keep my supply.


----------



## lenorajoy

Some recent pictures! We found out last night Sylvie will copy me if I squeak and coo like she does. So cute! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3598.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3772.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3760.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't go this quiet in here after Sylvie was born, but here I am posting after being quiet for a while. I imagine if Sylvie napped and ate better and didn't struggle with reflux things might be different. I'd have time for things like dishes and cleaning, for instance! :haha: I'll be returning to work Wednesday and my sister-in-law will be watching Sylvie through the end of May. I may quit my job come June and pick up some part time work from home so I can stay home with Sylvie. Or we'll have to find someone to watch her permanently.
> 
> Sylvie is growing well, though we have to keep increasing the dosage of her reflux meds. Over the weekend the dosage she's taking now twice a day stopped being effective for her and she's not slept or eaten well. Poor thing. It breaks my heart when she's crying because she's in pain and there's nothing I can do about it. :cry:
> 
> I'm nervous about how pumping will go when I return to work. I've only been able to pump at home occasionally because in order to get Sylvie to nap at all I've had to let her nap on me. And most of the time she's awake she isn't content to sit still in a swing or elsewhere, so I have to hold or wear her and can't pump. So I'm not responding well to the pump at this point. I'm hoping with using it more frequently I'll start to pump more in a session. More than anything I don't want breastfeeding to be over and I have to admit I'm afraid of that happening when I go back to work. I'll do everything I can to keep my supply.

The pump isnt a good indicator for response, especially 1 time a day. Call LLL if need be but youll be ok!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Well, pumping has gone pretty well so far! I've been doing some power pumping while working (I have a door that can be closed and locked, so I'm able to pump at my desk and keep working) and went from pumping 5 oz total throughout the day Wednesday to 6 oz total yesterday. Hopefully today I'll do even better! I was able to send 7 oz with Sylvie today (compared to the 6 I was able to send yesterday) and have 6 oz in the freezer! Whatever I pump today will go in the freezer, too. I'm not sure if I'll get much time to pump over the weekend, but if I do I'll be stashing whatever I can. Sylvie seems to be doing much better on the higher Zantac dosage we have her on now and is napping and eating better during the day. She seems to be sleeping better at night once we can convince her to sleep. She used to fall asleep while eating and that would begin her first long sleep of the night, but recently she doesn't want to go to sleep at bedtime, so it's a fight to get her to sleep once she's done eating. Once the crying starts, I've found if I play the lullaby Pandora station loud enough for her to hear over her own cries she calms down and goes to sleep with a bit of rocking. So things are starting to get better! When we were in the hospital a photographer came in and took some pictures of Sylvie and we purchased a package of prints and one of the extras was another photo session, which I scheduled for tomorrow. So looking forward to having more professional pics done! I hope they turn out well. I'll have to pick out a super cute outfit and some props for her tonight! As well as catch up on some cleaning if I can...

I hope all of our ladies and their babies/hubbies/families are doing well!


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - Sorry if I missed it, but have you managed to get AF back yet? I see you're trying to get AF back this month and planning on Clomid next month. :hugs: Sorry for how awful and inconsistent everything has been!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aww, im excited for new pics too!!!

-----------------
I was ready to throw in the towel ( again) on TTC but we decided to keep going for a bit. I WILL be relaxed though. No special things. 

I STILL havent had an AF since 1/20. I tried jump starting my cycle with 25mg clomid and it did nothing. No O or AF. Finally i had enough and ordered Provera and it will be here in about 4d ( cd96), then ill start 50mg Clomid. 

Im buying Crinone today too. 

Otherwise in life, things are good. <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Ugh, come on AF!! What's she waiting for? Flying pigs? CD96 is just ridiculous... I hope that Provera does its job and you'll get a good O after AF finally makes an appearance. We need a baby already!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

She is gorgeous, Lenora! <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenorajoy said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't go this quiet in here after Sylvie was born, but here I am posting after being quiet for a while. I imagine if Sylvie napped and ate better and didn't struggle with reflux things might be different. I'd have time for things like dishes and cleaning, for instance! :haha: I'll be returning to work Wednesday and my sister-in-law will be watching Sylvie through the end of May. I may quit my job come June and pick up some part time work from home so I can stay home with Sylvie. Or we'll have to find someone to watch her permanently.
> 
> Sylvie is growing well, though we have to keep increasing the dosage of her reflux meds. Over the weekend the dosage she's taking now twice a day stopped being effective for her and she's not slept or eaten well. Poor thing. It breaks my heart when she's crying because she's in pain and there's nothing I can do about it. :cry:
> 
> I'm nervous about how pumping will go when I return to work. I've only been able to pump at home occasionally because in order to get Sylvie to nap at all I've had to let her nap on me. And most of the time she's awake she isn't content to sit still in a swing or elsewhere, so I have to hold or wear her and can't pump. So I'm not responding well to the pump at this point. I'm hoping with using it more frequently I'll start to pump more in a session. More than anything I don't want breastfeeding to be over and I have to admit I'm afraid of that happening when I go back to work. I'll do everything I can to keep my supply.

Are they 100% sure it's just reflux? When Sweets was nursing and getting supplement he would spit up a lot. They put him on reflux meds but he still was having issues. A test on his stool revealed he had a dairy allergy (which he has thankfully outgrown). I'd say it would be worth asking at your next pediatrician visit.



lenorajoy said:


> Some recent pictures! We found out last night Sylvie will copy me if I squeak and coo like she does. So cute! <3

great photos



lenorajoy said:


> Well, pumping has gone pretty well so far! I've been doing some power pumping while working (I have a door that can be closed and locked, so I'm able to pump at my desk and keep working) and went from pumping 5 oz total throughout the day Wednesday to 6 oz total yesterday. Hopefully today I'll do even better! I was able to send 7 oz with Sylvie today (compared to the 6 I was able to send yesterday) and have 6 oz in the freezer! Whatever I pump today will go in the freezer, too. I'm not sure if I'll get much time to pump over the weekend, but if I do I'll be stashing whatever I can. Sylvie seems to be doing much better on the higher Zantac dosage we have her on now and is napping and eating better during the day. She seems to be sleeping better at night once we can convince her to sleep. She used to fall asleep while eating and that would begin her first long sleep of the night, but recently she doesn't want to go to sleep at bedtime, so it's a fight to get her to sleep once she's done eating. Once the crying starts, I've found if I play the lullaby Pandora station loud enough for her to hear over her own cries she calms down and goes to sleep with a bit of rocking. So things are starting to get better! When we were in the hospital a photographer came in and took some pictures of Sylvie and we purchased a package of prints and one of the extras was another photo session, which I scheduled for tomorrow. So looking forward to having more professional pics done! I hope they turn out well. I'll have to pick out a super cute outfit and some props for her tonight! As well as catch up on some cleaning if I can...
> 
> I hope all of our ladies and their babies/hubbies/families are doing well!

I was gonna ask if you'd tried a white noise machine (until I read about the pandora station). I'm sorry she's a rough sleeper. Hope it gets better soon.



OnErth&InHvn said:


> aww, im excited for new pics too!!!
> 
> -----------------
> I was ready to throw in the towel ( again) on TTC but we decided to keep going for a bit. I WILL be relaxed though. No special things.
> 
> I STILL havent had an AF since 1/20. I tried jump starting my cycle with 25mg clomid and it did nothing. No O or AF. Finally i had enough and ordered Provera and it will be here in about 4d ( cd96), then ill start 50mg Clomid.
> 
> Im buying Crinone today too.
> 
> Otherwise in life, things are good. <3

oh man. I hope you're able to get AF started and that your journey will soon result in a little bean


----------



## lenorajoy

Well, the meds seem to be helping since she doesn't spit up or seem to be in pain nearly as much. Either that or it's only an issue every few days and it's just coincidence that it seems to improve once her medication is increased. Yesterday and this morning were a bit rough again with eating and sleeping. Her naps were very short-lived (like 15-30 mins) and she would start crying while breastfeeding and I had trouble getting her to calm down enough to latch back on. She would fall asleep while feeding and then wake up and start crying inconsolably. At times she would latch on the left side, but not the right side, so maybe the flow on the right side was just too fast for her?? :shrug: At one point yesterday when I couldn't get her to latch back on, she took a bottle and drank maybe half of it, then started crying again. She didn't spit up much yesterday or at all last night or this morning, so I'm not sure what's going on. She doesn't seem to be in pain when she spits up and she hasn't outright vomited a large amount in a very long time (that really only happened when she first starting getting formula supplements and it didn't happen consistently), so I really don't think it's an allergy. We have a referral to a GI doctor if we need it, but I kind of want to try a couple of things based on some research I've done before we go that route. I don't want to end up going down the road of possible stronger medication or surgery or whatever else may be coming down the road with doctors I've never spoken to before. We're still giving her Zantac 1mL 3x a day as prescribed, but we ordered some Nat Phos 6X tablets because I've read great things about those treating reflux and gotten a lot of recommendations from mothers who have started using these and were able to wean their baby off of Pravacid. I figure it's worth a try! The GI doctor referral is good for 9 months, so if those don't work and trying to avoid red sauces doesn't work (either the timing is coincidence or it really seems to bother her), I'll be calling to make an appointment.

Also, our photographer cancelled our session Saturday, so maybe this weekend we'll get pictures?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aww, im sorry. i DO think the GI will help though. DD2 has TONS of feeding issues and we see a GI. 

My Provera is here, so im starting! FX for AF


----------



## lenorajoy

I did call the hospital we were referred to and set up an appointment since she isn't improved today it sounds like and I figured it could be a while considering how most people seem to wait months to see a specialist. But we have an appointment next Wednesday afternoon, so if we don't see improvement before then at least we don't have to keep waiting. At least then we'll know if there's any kind of allergy or intolerance. Poor baby. :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> I did call the hospital we were referred to and set up an appointment since she isn't improved today it sounds like and I figured it could be a while considering how most people seem to wait months to see a specialist. But we have an appointment next Wednesday afternoon, so if we don't see improvement before then at least we don't have to keep waiting. At least then we'll know if there's any kind of allergy or intolerance. Poor baby. :(

well thats great you got in that quick!!!!!! Our " feeding team" is a 6mo wait!! You meet with a GI dr, dietitian, nurse, social worker and 2 other people that i cant remember..
Ours has you bring foods/drinks they will and wont eat. Theyll watch them and assess, ask tons of questions, then set up a plan. Then theyll do any testing and things after because most appointments take 1-3hrs. We went every 6mo. We have stopped going though. 

They were VERY VERY VERY helpful though!!! They were the only ones to tell us that all of it was related to her sensory disorder and even if i had formula fed, she still would have had issues. Our Ped nor anyone else had told us that so for YEARS we sat in limbo until we saw the feeding team!


----------



## lenorajoy

Interesting! Unfortunate, but I'm glad they were able to give you some answers. It seems to me that's the hardest thing about babies... Not knowing exactly what's going on! It's rough.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry you're having feeding troubles with the baby :( It is heartbreaking, I know. I had to see a GI doctor with my DS because he kept throwing up after every feeding and was overall very fussy almost all the time. I was only able to BF him for a month because my milk was too thin and he wasn't holding it down. After about five previous formula changes and adding rice cereal to his bottles, they tried switching him to a hypo allergenic formula that cost $40 a can. It still didn't seem to help much and so they sent him for an upper GI test where it was discovered that he needed surgery for a condition called "intenstinal malrotation". Thankfully after his surgery he returned to a normal, happy baby and started reaching milestones because he was no longer uncomfortable all the time. It doesn't hurt to get her checked out for peace of mind. Hopefully it is just a feeding issue that can be resolved with simple changes :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks for sharing your experience! Hopefully we'll get some answers at her appointment next week if the nat phos we ordered doesn't do the trick. That will be here today and I can't wait to try it.

Sylvie had a rough day yesterday, but then was great after I picked her up! Once we got in the car, she slept through me getting her out of the car, standing around in a BBQ place (YUM) waiting for our food, putting her back in the car with lots of jostling around, taking a phone call while parked in the driveway, and taking her inside. We even got to sit down and start eating before she woke up! Then she was content to just sit on my lap while I finished my dinner, then I changed her diaper and sat down to feed her. She fell asleep around 6-6:30 while we were watching TV. Around 8:30 I decided to sleep, too, since my first alarm to wake and feed her goes off at 4, figuring she'd wake up in an hour or so hungry. Next thing I knew it was 12:30 and she was still sleeping! I went back to sleep thinking she would wake up before I knew it. When I woke up it was nearly 2 am and she was still out! I woke her at that point to give her medicine since I'd forgotten about it when I woke the last time. Nearly 8 hours sleeping and who knows how long she would have slept if I hadn't woken her! She went right back to sleep, too. I was so excited to have such an easy night when I was expecting it to be rough!

My SIL (who watches her during the day until we can find something permanent) said this morning maybe part of the problem yesterday was she just missed me. :shrug: I guess we'll see how today goes.


----------



## FLArmyWife

lenora- I will say with Sweets allergy he never outright vomited. He just spit up ALL THE TIME. 
Either way I really hope you are able to find something that helps or get answers at the Drs. yay for her getting decent sleep



hope all our ladies and LOs are doing well.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Ladies I keep reading but checking in seems to be hard these days with full-time work, living with two grown men that need constant care, little baby and a big baby dog... plus my extra curriculars - being on a non-profit board and being part of my union...

Lenora - I'm so sorry Sylvie has tummy problems. I really hope the doctor gives you some good solid answers. Sylvie sleeping for 8 hours!!! Whoa!!! At her age we were still up every few hours and I can't say she ever slept a straight 8 hours yet! 

LittleMiss - girl, I can't believe you're having another LO! You're such a strong woman!

OnErth - Good luck this cycle. You're so due for some good news!

FLArmy - how are you and yours?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im taking up cycling again so i did 10mi tonight. :happydance: No SE from the Provera yet though i did have cramping last night and i admit i got excited. 

2/10 days of Provera...


----------



## FLArmyWife

Mrs MB- it doesn't slow down, only speeds up! any moment I have of quiet that I THINK I might get to catch up, I either end up doing a million other things since Sweets isn't under foot or trying to take a nap because my night time insomnia is killing me. Sweets is sleeping around 10 1/2 hrs at night but I sleep a broken 7 or that (think increments of 2 and 3 hours). My 'season' at Universal also kinda put me in a tailspin and I feel like I'm still trying to catch up (which won't actually happen until after this weekend most likely. 

How are you and LO handling you working full-time?


----------



## Mrs. MB

FLArmy - you're not kidding, now that she's crawling all over the place and eating solids it's a lucky morning when I get out of the house without having to change or her crying because she bumped her head. She's already into absolutely everything at the same time!

We are handling my work well. I went back when she was 12 weeks so she's used to not having me around. She gets to stay home with grandpa and she loves him so much. She does get super excited on the weekends because both DH and I are home and is usually completely off schedule, lol. She took a nap from 2pm to 5pm today so she was up until almost 10pm instead of her usual 7pm. We are completely exhausted...

I'm so sorry you're not sleeping well. That's the absolute worst. I fee I could take on the world if I just got a few good night sleeps. How are you and hubby?


----------



## lenorajoy

So good to see both of you, Mrs. MB and lilmiss!! :hugs: to both of you!

FLA - Good to see you and I hope little Sweets is doing well and gaining weight!

Onerth - Yay for cycling! My mom lives in the Cincinnati area as well and has taken up cycling, too! It would be funny if the two of you ended up cycling together. Yay cramps!:happydance: (Not a thing I would ever have expected to say without sarcasm...:haha:) I hope those finally lead to AF!

AFM - Sylvie slept 8 hours again last night!! :saywhat: She must be feeling so much better if she's sleeping this much. She's been sleeping on me at night since she hasn't been sleeping well, so in the next few nights I'll have to put her in her bassinet to see how she does.

I'm starting to wonder if maybe she's teething? She's been drooling for several weeks, since close to the 2-month mark, and I'm pretty sure I read that drool and excessive spit bubbles (so it looks like she's foaming at the mouth!) is a symptom of reflux, but that's also the case with teething, right? Do babies have a few bad days here and there when they're teething and then a few good days when they're fine? She was definitely doing the swallowing thing, but now I'm starting to wonder if she's having reflux issues at this point or if she's just been in pain from teething here and there and maybe has had some gas pains on top of it... I would hope with our appointment next week we would be able to find out. I do know teething babies tend to grab at their ears, but I'm not sure Sylvie knows she has ears yet! :haha: I haven't noticed her having a fever, but her head gets hot when she has a crying spell. I took her temperature once when I noticed it, but she didn't have a fever. She does chew on her hands occasionally and there are times when she's nursing that it feels like she might be kind of biting down on my nipple. It isn't horribly painful (it doesn't make me curl my toes and it doesn't seem to do any damage or make my nipples sore afterward, but it's not comfortable) and she could be doing it if I have a fast letdown. :shrug:

I've read it's very possible to be teething this early (especially because it can take months from when teething starts before a tooth actually comes through the gums), but how on earth can I determine what the problem is??

ETA: Apparently night waking is also a symptom of teething, as well as refusing to eat. How can most of the symptoms be the same for reflux and teething?? This is like the TWW symptoms all over again, except I'm not guaranteed to have an answer if I can just wait a few days!


----------



## pinkpassion

Could she be colicky? E went through terrible colic and the only thing that helped was time. I did start her on a good probiotic which made a difference but didn't solve it if that makes sense. So I'd definitely consider probiotics too, they don't hurt! Sorry you are dealing with all this!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Hi pink!! Thanks for the suggestion. I wish I had some idea of what's wrong with her, although I'm very thankful at the moment that she seems perfectly fine! I'm guessing she's going through a growth spurt at the moment considering how much she's sleeping. She's been sleeping for 2 hours now apparently. Probiotics are next on my list if the nat phos doesn't seem to cure things! Although if the issue is teething, the nat phos won't do a thing for that. If she has mild reflux and is teething, I would think we would see improvement, though. I'm going to call her pediatrician today and get their thoughts on everything. I'm not sure they can give me any definite answers, but at least they'll know what's going on.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Does she cycle in a group? On the trail?


----------



## lenorajoy

And official Fab family thread congrats on baby #3! How is your oldest daughter doing? Has she recovered well from her spill from the grocery cart?


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - She cycles in a group. She was telling me the last time she was over that someone she knows started a cycling group and she was going to be joining them. She's in FL at the moment taking care of her dad, so I'm not sure when she plans to start.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you! She is healing well.. it's been one thing after another in our house with Dr visits and such, it's really been frustrating and I'm really starting to get discouraged with issues E is going through but I'm just trying to be patient! H is healing well though and should be cleared from all of her restrictions the middle of May!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm glad to hear it! Poor baby, and poor mama! I can completely understand your frustration and discouragement. Going through issues with just one baby feels like non-stop chaos and confusion, so I can't imagine going through that, add in an injured LO and everything that comes with that, and then being pregnant on top of it! :hugs: I hope things start to get easier from here with H's restrictions being lifted.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Pink - Congratulations! Baby Pink 3! I'm so sorry E is having so many troubles and it's discouraging. I'm sure pregnancy hormones are not helping. I'm so glad to hear that H is healing well though! 

Lenora - V has been drooling buckets for months. She goes through four bandana bibs a day and still has a rash on her chest from so much drool. She's got not teeth... She seems to be hurting a few days and then it's better, then hurting and better. The last week has been rough and we've given her Highland's Teething Tablets (homeopathic). She is drooling extra hard, biting EVERYTHING, wont' let me touch her gum and has a rash in her pelvic area (pedi told us that will happen when she's teething) so I'm waiting for some teeth... Just to say that they can teeth for a veery long time.


----------



## lenorajoy

Sylvie's clothes are usually wet from drool now if we don't pay attention and wipe up the spit bubbles on her chin frequently. Sometimes her chin is red under her lip from being wet all the time, but it's been pretty mild so far. The zipper on the sleeper she was wearing yesterday has a tendency to bunch up at the top right in front of her chin and she kept chewing on it yesterday. I only started trying to put my finger in her mouth last night to give her the nat phos tablets (also from Hyland's) and she didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Disneymom1129

Sorry about the tummy issues that Sylvie is having, Lenora, hope you get some answers soon!

Lots of :dust: OnErth!

Not meaning to leave anyone out! Not much new here. Ellie's 14 months now, she's hilarious and of course into everything. She eats everything and loves to eat! Still trying to get her to drink more whole milk, but she still nurses at least 4 times a day.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hi: Glad to hear you and Ellie are doing well, Disney!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of our mamas and babies are doing well! And the ladies waiting for their bfp or little one to arrive!

Have a fab weekend everyone!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lenora - Grace too has been showing signs of teething (drooling, diaper rash, fussiness) for a couple months now but still no teeth yet. She is 8 months old now. Some babies teethe early however, others late, so it is possible that could be what is affecting her.

Disney - Glad to hear all is well on your end! Always great to hear a positive update!

Mrs. MB - Glad to see you on here too, been a while since I've heard from you :hugs: I know a lot of us are all very busy with motherhood now. Even I'm finding it hard to get on as much anymore.

Onerth - You go girl with the cycling! Maybe getting into an exercise routine will help get things going :thumbup:


----------



## lenorajoy

It's hard to say if she's been having teething pain or not. I don't feel anything trying to come through yet, so I guess if something starts poking up soon we can chalk it up to that. Tomorrow afternoon is her GI appointment, so hopefully we will have some answers then! 

I'm excited for the weekend! Though not quite as excited as I was before the forecast changed to cool and rainy. :( My mom always throws a big party to get friends and family together around this time of year (her birthday is late April) and this year will make crappy weather 3 years in a row. She rents a portion of the YMCA camp near us that has bunk houses and small cabins to stay in and a large pavilion where we have dinner and music and games all weekend. It's always so much fun, but it would be even better if the weather would cooperate! Sleeping in a cabin with screened windows and no way to trap heat in when the low temps are in the low 40s (or even the 30s one year!) is a lot less fun than lows in the 50s. Still looking forward to seeing family and friends, though! We have family come in from Michigan, Arizona, Oklahoma, and Florida that we don't get to see but once or twice a year, so I'm excited either way!

I hope everyone else is doing well, including our ladies that are busy living life!


----------



## pinkpassion

That sounds incredible Lenora and right up my alley!! I love stuff like that!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Me too! There's nothing better than taking time away from normal life and spending quality time with friends and family. I wish I could live all of life like that! :haha: Time always seems to pass much more slowly when I'm disconnected from the rest of the world and just living in the moment. Camping has always been that way for me. I hope Sylvie and all of her future siblings feel the same way someday. She does already love being outside!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - The weekend sounds like so much fun. Plus you get to show off Sylvie! I hope that her GI appointment goes well, you get some answers and baby girl gets some relief. 

LilMiss - Amen, it's been so incredibly busy. I really don't know how you do it with three and cooking one more!


----------



## Mrs. MB

Here's my little monster
 



Attached Files:







Valentine.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG she's just precious MB!! How do they grow so quickly?


----------



## drjo718

Sorry I've been MIA lately, ladies! We have a lot going on here. My husband got a job in omaha (we live in des moines), and he starts may 23, so we have to buy a house and sell ours quickly! I'll be commuting back to des moines for a couple days each week to keep my job, as I'll need fmla this october for the baby and you have to work somewhere for a year to get it. The drive will end up being between 2.5 to 3 hours one way. Not excited about it but we'll make it work. 

Nora had her 1 year birthday, and a party last Sunday. She figured out she loves cake! She had her 1 year Dr appointment today, and she may be finally getting a tooth soon, as her gums are slightly swollen. 

I'll try to keep up with reading, but may not be able to post often!


----------



## lenorajoy

Hey drjo! Good to see you, and happy 15 weeks!! I hope pregnancy is going smoothly and racing by. Good luck with the house selling and buying, the move, and sorry about the long drive to work! It'll be a crazy busy time for you.


----------



## lenorajoy

Sylvie's GI doctor appointment is today at 3:45 EST. I think I'm kind of dreading it, and I guess it's just because I don't want her to be on stronger meds, I just want the reflux to go away. I want her to be better, and I want to know what's causing it, but I guess the root of the issue may be that I don't know the doctor she's going to see, so I don't know if I can trust him/her to not just prescribe medication. I like to go the homeopathic route whenever possible. I'm sure everything will be fine and ultimately it'll be what's best for Sylvie, but I can't seem to help dreading it.


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - Our little ones are our weakest points. We don't want anyone or anything to hurt them or make them uncomfortable. I remember when baby V was sick twice before the six months mark and we couldn't give her any medication at all - she was so miserable and I couldn't do anything. It was awful. I would say take the prescription and take it home. See if you can do some research and make a decision whether or not you want to fill it. Also a lot of times when you're researching medication you will come up on holistic methods that are the alternative. I wholly believe in western medicine but I do agree it's best to go the holistic route with baby girl until she's older! Good luck today. Looking forward to your update. --- Also, no clue how do they grow so fast... She's now clapping her hands and waiving goodbye. It's crazy how quickly they become humans, hehe...

Drjo - I'm sorry about your commute. That sounds like you're going to be gone loon days. Also I know being in the car that long while pregnant is definitely not the most comfortable but you're doing it for the best of the little one so all worth it.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, Mrs. MB. It actually relieves me a bit to get a recommendation from someone I actually know to go the homeopathic route. The nat phos 6x I've been giving her is the homeopathic remedy most recommended, but I'm fairly sure the way she's been getting it just isn't effective, at least not for her. I'll talk to the GI doctor about it today and see what they think. Most likely I'll try giving it to her after every feeding instead of just three times a day before giving her stronger meds. I'm really hoping this doctor happens to be open to homeopathic remedies and won't just say no, I shouldn't give her anything other than what they prescribe. I know it's ultimately my call and the worst that can happen is it doesn't work and we've gone through a few days of misery for no reason, but it would make me feel better to get the go ahead from a doctor.

Onerth - How are things going?


----------



## Mrs. MB

Lenora - how did the appointment go?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mrs. MB - She is precious! And drinking from a sippy already!

Drjo - Happy birthday to Nora :cake:

How was the appointment, Lenora? Been following even though I haven't had time to write much :)


----------



## FLArmyWife

Hope all our ladies have been well. Was away Sun-Tues and now been playing catch up


----------



## lenorajoy

So we didn't really get any definite answers from the GI doctor yesterday. Basically it could be slight reflux, it could be colic, it could be (but he really doesn't think it is since she doesn't vomit or have odd poops) a food intolerance, or it could be some combination of any of those things. Since she hasn't been gaining weight well the past few weeks (since the reflux or whatever it is started), he's having us fortify her breastmilk and formula to try to get her to gain faster. In a week she only gained an ounce. He did prescribe Prilosec, but I decided we're going to give the nat phos a try after every feeding and see how it goes. I actually forgot to give her the Zantac this morning, so I guess we'll see if it's working!

I was telling the dietitian about how I've only been able to pump 6-8 ounces of breastmilk during the day (and that's spending anywhere from 4-6 hours pumping!:nope:) and she's eating anywhere from 11-13 ounces. I think I may have a rather slow flow most of the time and a slow let down. Anybody have an ideas of what to do about the let down? I've been power pumping at work, and I've gradually been getting a little bit more by the end of the day, but it doesn't seem like it's doing what it does for others that have recommended it. I've been eating oatmeal (the old-fashioned kind) and even taking calcium/magnesium on top of my prenatals, and nothing seems to help the way I want it to and the way it seems to work for others. I've been pumping for 30 mins now and I have maybe .75 ounces total... It's so frustrating, which I'm sure isn't helping either! I'm going to call my insurance company today to see what they cover for lactation support and get something scheduled so maybe someone can help me figure this out. Even if things never improve, I'm going to stick with it as long as I can. I keep telling myself any amount of breastmilk I can give her is better than none at all, but it breaks my heart that I can't give her what she needs.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> So we didn't really get any definite answers from the GI doctor yesterday. Basically it could be slight reflux, it could be colic, it could be (but he really doesn't think it is since she doesn't vomit or have odd poops) a food intolerance, or it could be some combination of any of those things. Since she hasn't been gaining weight well the past few weeks (since the reflux or whatever it is started), he's having us fortify her breastmilk and formula to try to get her to gain faster. In a week she only gained an ounce. He did prescribe Prilosec, but I decided we're going to give the nat phos a try after every feeding and see how it goes. I actually forgot to give her the Zantac this morning, so I guess we'll see if it's working!
> 
> I was telling the dietitian about how I've only been able to pump 6-8 ounces of breastmilk during the day (and that's spending anywhere from 4-6 hours pumping!:nope:) and she's eating anywhere from 11-13 ounces. I think I may have a rather slow flow most of the time and a slow let down. Anybody have an ideas of what to do about the let down? I've been power pumping at work, and I've gradually been getting a little bit more by the end of the day, but it doesn't seem like it's doing what it does for others that have recommended it. I've been eating oatmeal (the old-fashioned kind) and even taking calcium/magnesium on top of my prenatals, and nothing seems to help the way I want it to and the way it seems to work for others. I've been pumping for 30 mins now and I have maybe .75 ounces total... It's so frustrating, which I'm sure isn't helping either! I'm going to call my insurance company today to see what they cover for lactation support and get something scheduled so maybe someone can help me figure this out. Even if things never improve, I'm going to stick with it as long as I can. I keep telling myself any amount of breastmilk I can give her is better than none at all, but it breaks my heart that I can't give her what she needs.

Mothers Milk tea, Lactation cookies, feenugreek, (prescription only) Reglan and Domperidone... 

Call La Leche League, its FREE help! 

Im sorry they couldnt give a direct answer. :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Fenugreek seems to give Sylvie HORRIBLE gas, so I had to quit taking it. It definitely worked, though! Maybe once we have all of the reflux stuff sorted out I may try it again. I just don't want to cause symptoms when we're trying to get rid of them and not be able to tell if she's having issues with gas or reflux. I haven't tried the mother's milk tea because it's mainly fenugreek as well. But I was just reading about fennel helping specifically with milk ejection reflex, as well as red raspberry leaf tea! I have both, so I'm going to start taking those ASAP.

I started prepping stuff to make lactation cookies again last night. Hopefully we can bake them tonight. I've been out since before I started work and have kind of forgotten about them until yesterday or I would have tried anything to find time to make them.

I looked into the prescription drugs and I'm not sure it would be worthwhile to risk depression which would then have to be treated. I read that's one of the biggest side effects of the milk supply drugs.

I'll definitely reach out to LLL! I've been wondering if they're free. At this point I'm going to start utilizing all of the resources I can. It's just been so crazy with going back to work and adjusting to a new schedule and working out day care and all of Sylvie's issues, too. All of the local ones seem to meet on weekdays in the mornings, so I'll have to call for more information and maybe take some time off work if needed.

Thank you so much Onerth! I hope you're doing well.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Fenugreek seems to give Sylvie HORRIBLE gas, so I had to quit taking it. It definitely worked, though! Maybe once we have all of the reflux stuff sorted out I may try it again. I just don't want to cause symptoms when we're trying to get rid of them and not be able to tell if she's having issues with gas or reflux. I haven't tried the mother's milk tea because it's mainly fenugreek as well. But I was just reading about fennel helping specifically with milk ejection reflex, as well as red raspberry leaf tea! I have both, so I'm going to start taking those ASAP.
> 
> I started prepping stuff to make lactation cookies again last night. Hopefully we can bake them tonight. I've been out since before I started work and have kind of forgotten about them until yesterday or I would have tried anything to find time to make them.
> 
> I looked into the prescription drugs and I'm not sure it would be worthwhile to risk depression which would then have to be treated. I read that's one of the biggest side effects of the milk supply drugs.
> 
> I'll definitely reach out to LLL! I've been wondering if they're free. At this point I'm going to start utilizing all of the resources I can. It's just been so crazy with going back to work and adjusting to a new schedule and working out day care and all of Sylvie's issues, too. All of the local ones seem to meet on weekdays in the mornings, so I'll have to call for more information and maybe take some time off work if needed.
> 
> Thank you so much Onerth! I hope you're doing well.

Relgan made me super tired but Domperidone, i had no SE. 

Yes LLL is FREE!!!! Free to attend meetings, FREE to call. Free to get help! ALL of the leaders have to have gone through leader training and have had to breastfeed until AT LEAST a year before becoming a leader. :flower::flower::flower:

They meet 1x a month ( sometimes more but usually just once). Different topic each month but you can go for just help. Pumping or nursing moms are ok + babies/toddlers. Calling is anytime, you have their cellphone.

go here: https://www.lllohio.org/
then click here: https://www.lllohio.org/map/groups-by-county/
and click on your county. :D


----------



## lenorajoy

That's good to know! If all else fails, I can ask my midwife (I would imagine that's who I'd contact?) about Reglan or domperidone. If it would allow me to have plenty of milk and make it to a year bfing I might try it.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> That's good to know! If all else fails, I can ask my midwife (I would imagine that's who I'd contact?) about Reglan or domperidone. If it would allow me to have plenty of milk and make it to a year bfing I might try it.

i dont know if a MW will prescribe it, ive never tried ( or had a MW). A LC or OB usually does. I ordered mine online after talking to the LC because the compounding pharmacy was being weird about it.


----------



## lenorajoy

I found out today that my insurance does cover 100% of 6 lactation consulting sessions, but the only participating one is 89 miles away... :haha: Of course it would be. So they gave me a number to their precertification department and I have to call to see if they will precertify one within 50 miles. The lactation consultants at the hospital I went to yesterday so home visits, which of course would be ideal! So I'm hoping we can get those ones precertified if I have any say in it and I can use them. I know we have some latch issues going on that I can't seem to fix on my own, so I hope with their help I hope it can be fixed even this late. I wonder if she has some sort of tie somewhere, maybe posterior somewhere I can't see it. She has never from birth opened her mouth properly wide to latch on right.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lll can diagnose ties too and might be closer!


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of our ladies and babies are doing well!

Thanks to the suggestion of another lovely BNB member, I started using a manual pump last night and can't believe how much more it feels like nursing vs the double electric I have! I seem to be responding so much better to it than I do the electric. They're both Lansinoh, but the manual came with a large flange and that one does seem to fit me best of all of the ones I've tried. I'll have to invest in a set of large flanges for the electric and I may get slightly better output. But I love the manual! I get a letdown within a few seconds and actually see sprays of milk for a solid 10-15 minutes. I just pumped on one side for 15 minutes and got nearly an ounce! I pumped twice last night after feeding Sylvie and got 4 ounces total and was able to send 10.5 ounces of milk with her today! :happydance:


----------



## FLArmyWife

that's great lenora.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

That is great Len!!!

After 110 days, 10days of Provera, i FINALLY got AF!! Now onto 50mg Clomid.


----------



## lenorajoy

FINALLY!! So happy to hear that onerth! Now lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs. MB

Happy Mother's Day to all yo beautiful ladies.


----------



## FLArmyWife

A slightly early happy mothers day from me to you all

Also missed it a few days ago but happy 2 years since the founding of the FAB family


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope all of you had a happy Mother's Day! Mine was lovely!

And wow, 2 years!

Sylvie seems to have a cold she's fighting off, poor thing! Either she passed it along to me or I have a combination of allergies and dehydration from being outside on our pollen-covered patio (which I wiped down as soon as I noticed it all over the furniture, but I'm sure we all breathed in plenty) and not drinking enough water yesterday. Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Aayla

Hello all! I am back! We haven't been ttc for a long time. Fell into a deep depression and gained 60 lbs. working on losing that. Until that happens i have decided to try Soy Isoflavons. Did a lot of research and got many good reviews. It's not 100% of course, but then what is? We haven't told anyone we are doing it so it can be a surprise if it does happen. 

I am on CD 3 and just started taking the soy. This is going to be the longest month ever. 

How is everyone? Can I get a quick recap? lol


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG Welcome back Aayla!! Fx and :dust: that soy works for you! Sorry about the depression and weight gain, but glad to see you're doing better now and we're rooting for you with the weight loss!

Obviously I had my baby. We named her Sylvie Rose. <3 And she's already 3 months old!


----------



## Aayla

Congrats Lenora!! What a beautiful name! It's been awesome seeing some tickers and seeing that many have given birth, are about to, or are pregnant. At some point I will take the time to go back and read everything. It's like reading a book for me. I remember the first time I did it. hundreds of pages and I was on the edge of my seat to find out what happened. lol


----------



## lenorajoy

:haha: I remember doing the same when I first found the thread! And there have been some real rollercoasters in this thread, especially early on.


----------



## FLArmyWife

welcome back aayla

happy hump days ladies

onerth- how's this cycle going?

lenora- time sure is flying


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I just finished 50mg Clomid, waiting to O at this point! 
:thumbup:


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have everything crossed onerth!


----------



## Aayla

Onerth...i always thought the wait to O was torture. Even worse than the tww. Lol hope it goes by quickly for you. Any idea how many days away you may be?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Late next week, IF I O.


----------



## AugustAngel15

I hope everyone had a great mother's day. I'm still reading but now a lot of time to keep up. I'm sorry for that.

Ellie is doing GREAT! I did have to dry myself up as having two uterine infections my body couldn't fight that and produce at the same time. I also started a new job. Supervising the group home took way too much of my time. In call 24/7. I couldn't do it anymore with the baby. The first week I went back, the stresd was insane. I actually had developed a stress migrane that lead me to signs and symtoms of a stroke. I passed out at work and was taken via ambulance. I couldn't talk or move the left side of my body for 2 hours. But all the tests came back normal. Since starting my new job, I haven't had any problems. I work in a factory now. We put chrome on things. I've been a CNA for 10 years. I enjoy caring for people. I feel as if I've lost my purpose. Like I don't do any good for the world anymore. But I have waaaaaaay more time for Ellie now. She can roll from her back to her belly, she'd a chatter box and always has something to say. She eats 8-10 oz at a time. She also sleeps 10 hours every night. She is a momma's girl like no other. I finally got my first pp period. Omg! I did NOT miss that!

Onearth-crossing fingers for the O!

Welcome back Aayla!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Onerth I really hope the wait isn't too long!

August - Glad to hear that all is well! xx

Welcome back, Aayla! As Lenora said there have been lots of rollercoasters on this thread. Can't believe it has been 2 years since it was started! AFM I had my rainbow baby after three losses last August and have discovered that I'm already pregnant with surprise baby #4! This will be our final baby, as DH is getting the big snip after this because I don't want to risk any more losses. We got super lucky this time since this baby appears to be healthy. I would LOVE to send lots of baby dust to you ladies that really need it :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Congrats lilmis! that's so exciting!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Congrats lilmiss!


----------



## FLArmyWife

omgness lilmiss congrats! When was your bfp and when are you due? I'll add it to the first page


----------



## lenorajoy

August, I'm glad to see a post from you! Trust me, I get the lack of time to check in. Probably the only reason I find time is because I usually check in at work! How scary about the stroke-like symptoms! I'm so sorry you're feeling badly about your job change, but I'm glad you're not nearly as stressed now. I hope you're able to find meaning in your work again, but I know you know your little girl is worth it all! Big :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Lilmiss, how are you feeling? How far along are you now?


----------



## Aayla

It is 3:05 in the morning and I have finally finished catching up. 200 pages, give or take. Went back to when I was still posting. Completely forgot where I was and everyone else. Wow. What a roller coaster. Lol 

Quick update on me: today will be cd 10. I did 200mg Soy from days 3-7. Had af until cd 8. Started raspberry leaf tea cd 6 and it was amazing. Hoping af stays aaay permanently. Last cycle was nearly 6 weeks of bleeding. I am also on 500mg of metformin. Not sure if anything will work for me to O but figured why not try. 
Scotland is off the table. So many things started to fall into place here. We got a car, I am about to get my N license (part of our graduated license program here in BC) and I opened my own business. I now have a store on etsy. I create cross stitch charts from artwork. I have had a few sales but I am working on it. So now my focus needs to be weight loss just in case the soy doesn't work. Our next step is IUI with injections.


----------



## lenorajoy

I was wondering if Scotland had happened. Glad to hear things are coming together for you! Best of luck with the weight loss efforts, but hoping O happens this cycle and you won't have to worry about IUI.


----------



## lenorajoy

Picture overload time! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3905.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4004.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3960.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_3962.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 1









IMG_3964.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lenorajoy

We had a free photo session with Mom365, who took Sylvie's newborn pictures at the hospital. We got a free 8x10 in our package as well! I absolutely love them.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3966.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_3968.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3973.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3981.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_3987.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lenorajoy

Last one, I swear. For now... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4004.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aayla

Awesome pics!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Awww. 

Im sorry scotland didnt work out

----cd13, waiting to O and i think we will add Trigger :D


----------



## lenorajoy

Come on O!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh fx onerth!

aayla- i'm sorry scotland didn't work out but glad things to be falling into place

lenora- she's gorgeous

august- I'm so sorry about the stroke like symptoms


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good luck onerth! Fx that you O with the trigger :happydance:

Lenora she is beautiful! Those are great pics that they took. I never get tired of seeing baby pictures :)


----------



## Aayla

Onerth- my fingers are crossed for you! 

August- how are you feeling? 

Lenora- how is baby? How are you? 

How are our pregnant ladies? Hope all is well. 

AFM: i have some pinching on my left side. Very early for that but soy has been known to bring O forward. On a medicated cycle I O between cd 17 and 20. So I would love it if I O'd around cd14-16. Going to pick up some opk's today and start testing.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aayla, i did soy in 2009 and got BFP with our angel baby. My 1st cycle taking it. :thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

Oh that is awesome to hear. I have done so much research and there are some great stories. We are keeping it a secret from everyone. Which is so hard. Especially not telling my mom. But if we are successful then I actually get to do a surprise anmouncement. This first cycle testing is just around father's day. It would be so perfect.


----------



## Aayla

DH was laughing so hard at me as I bought these at the dollar store. He refused to help carry any to the checkout. Lol meh. I am good to go to test twice a day up to and including cd17.
 



Attached Files:







20170523_171157.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aayla

Test porn!! First ovulation test. Obviously negative but i likely have a ways to go.
 



Attached Files:







20170523_203357.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Test porn!! First ovulation test. Obviously negative but i likely have a ways to go.

Negative but youll get there soon!! Mine are still : bfn: but i think the next day or 2! 

I already told DH, youre on duty for BD this weekend! LOL.


----------



## lenorajoy

Yay for test porn!!! :rofl: It's been so long since we've had any to look at in here! Looking forward to o and a tww for both of you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My OPK are close, but still BFN.


----------



## Aayla

Fx it happens soon onerth! 

Cd 11. Fmu test was negative. As expected. I am goung for an ultrasound today as my doc wants to see if anything is wrong as i had a 6 week period last cycle and it only stopped (sort of as i still had spotting) by going on BC. I am going to ask the tech if she can tell if my ovaries are gearing up to O. I doubt she will say anything as they usually aren't allowed to interpret anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Fx it happens soon onerth!
> 
> Cd 11. Fmu test was negative. As expected. I am goung for an ultrasound today as my doc wants to see if anything is wrong as i had a 6 week period last cycle and it only stopped (sort of as i still had spotting) by going on BC. I am going to ask the tech if she can tell if my ovaries are gearing up to O. I doubt she will say anything as they usually aren't allowed to interpret anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask.

Last cycle i had to take Provera to bring AF! I had a non stop AF in Dec, then Jan 20-31 I had AF and NOTHING until May 10!! It would have stayed missing had i not done anything.


----------



## Aayla

I have had to use provera. Hate it. Makes me crazy. Not even my anti depressants can stave off the side effects and i am on a decent dose of those lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I have had to use provera. Hate it. Makes me crazy. Not even my anti depressants can stave off the side effects and i am on a decent dose of those lol.

I did 10mg for 10 days. Of course i was outside the normal " 3-5 days later youll get AF"...mine was 12d later. I had side effects the first few days and it was insomnia and gastro type things.


----------



## Aayla

Well she couldn't tell me if I was close to O. Oh well. Just have to keep peeing on a stick lol


----------



## puffers121

So frustrated this cycle. I have wonky cycles to start with and we've been trying 3 months now. Last cycle ended up being 39/40 days and right now I'm at 31 days and feeling pretty crampy the last 2 weeks. I'm at a loss as to whether i've even ovulated this cycle (no EWCM at all), but I've definitely had the usual ovulation feeling cramps. I think I need to get a good thermometer and start keeping track. I really want a baby and frustrated that I have no idea where I am in my cycle as it varies. Previous month before last was 35 days. I've been anywhere from 31 days to 45 days! I we BDed throughout 2 -3 weeks but just have no idea if anything is possible at this point. Right now I'm getting pretty intense waves of cramps and feels like AF is coming all of the sudden.

If there's no EWCM, is it still possible to ovulate? I got it in previous cycles, but this time was just slightly watery the one day and rest of the time has been just dry-ish.

Thoughts?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

puffers121 said:


> So frustrated this cycle. I have wonky cycles to start with and we've been trying 3 months now. Last cycle ended up being 39/40 days and right now I'm at 31 days and feeling pretty crampy the last 2 weeks. I'm at a loss as to whether i've even ovulated this cycle (no EWCM at all), but I've definitely had the usual ovulation feeling cramps. I think I need to get a good thermometer and start keeping track. I really want a baby and frustrated that I have no idea where I am in my cycle as it varies. Previous month before last was 35 days. I've been anywhere from 31 days to 45 days! I we BDed throughout 2 -3 weeks but just have no idea if anything is possible at this point. Right now I'm getting pretty intense waves of cramps and feels like AF is coming all of the sudden.
> 
> If there's no EWCM, is it still possible to ovulate? I got it in previous cycles, but this time was just slightly watery the one day and rest of the time has been just dry-ish.
> 
> Thoughts?

You can have EWCM and not O and you can have nothing and O. Theres no rule set in stone for either way. 

I would ask for a progesterone blood test on 7 days past possible O. Anything over 5 means you Od. (if youre in the US). 

-------------------------
Im beginning to wonder if Im going to O myself this cycle!! I was all excited and then today I felt like " You are crazy! Its never going to happen!"


----------



## puffers121

well, this AM i have pink lotion-y CM/discharge....


----------



## lenorajoy

puffers121 said:


> So frustrated this cycle. I have wonky cycles to start with and we've been trying 3 months now. Last cycle ended up being 39/40 days and right now I'm at 31 days and feeling pretty crampy the last 2 weeks. I'm at a loss as to whether i've even ovulated this cycle (no EWCM at all), but I've definitely had the usual ovulation feeling cramps. I think I need to get a good thermometer and start keeping track. I really want a baby and frustrated that I have no idea where I am in my cycle as it varies. Previous month before last was 35 days. I've been anywhere from 31 days to 45 days! I we BDed throughout 2 -3 weeks but just have no idea if anything is possible at this point. Right now I'm getting pretty intense waves of cramps and feels like AF is coming all of the sudden.
> 
> If there's no EWCM, is it still possible to ovulate? I got it in previous cycles, but this time was just slightly watery the one day and rest of the time has been just dry-ish.
> 
> Thoughts?

:hi: Welcome! Like Onerth said, it's very possible to o and have no signs of ewcm or to have ewcm and no o. If only our bodies stuck to "normal" cycles and never varied! All of our lives would be so much easier. Watery cm is also good cm, though!

You could start with using opks if AF arrives this cycle. Those will at least tell you if you're having the LH surge to lead up to o. Temping certainly can't hurt unless it stresses you out, so I'd say go for it! At the very least it will help you figure out where you are in your cycle. Have you talked to your doctor about your irregular cycles? They may be able to help you regulate them.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Im beginning to wonder if Im going to O myself this cycle!! I was all excited and then today I felt like " You are crazy! Its never going to happen!"

Don't listen to those lies, Onerth! :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

puffers121 said:


> well, this AM i have pink lotion-y CM/discharge....

Is your ticker accurate and you're 9 days past when you think you may have o'd?


----------



## puffers121

No, it's not accurate; I tried to take it off, but it didn't work. I'll try again. My last period was April 24th. My last two cycles were 35 and 39 days. I am at day 32. Is it possible to be Implantation bleeding? Not sure. It's felt sooner that I've been cramping. I had a particularly bad cramp last night for 10 min. I woke up and showered and felt up in there a bit and it was pink.


----------



## puffers121

I haven't kept as good of track of timing as I had the previous months! I was feeling a little more defeated this month. I think maybe I'll go get some tests after work today and see. I'm definitely spotting though. I'm semi itchy, so hoping not just yeast infection irritating and causing bleeding.


----------



## lenorajoy

Ok, I was thinking that was very late in your cycle to o. Around which cd have you suspected you o'd in the past? I'm trying to figure out how many dpo you are to determine if it might be implantation bleeding or if it's more likely spotting leading up to AF. It could be either, but on cd 32 it seems more likely to be spotting. That still doesn't count you out, though! You're not out until AF shows. It couldn't hurt to grab some tests just to see if anything shows at this point. It's really difficult to say if you should see something at this point unfortunately.


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome puffers.

Our ladies have given great advice already. I found temping to be beneficial even with my anxiety disorder. It actually kept me more in the loop so I felt less in the dark. 

I agree a talk with a dr about irregular cycles, plus OPKs, could all be beneficial.
As for cm.. I have virtually none during my year TTCing. but during the years and years on BC I have it. I think our bodies just do whatever and rarely stick to the 'norm'. If you start tracking your temp and using opks and find you ARE ovulating with no good cm, you can look into using preseed during your fertile time. I did and think it definitely helped. (it's a sperm friendly lube you insert in you before your BD session)


----------



## puffers121

Thanks all! I did an implantation calculater and it seems this bleeding could be implantation based on that. It gave me yesterdays date. Hmmm. I will have to stop at wally world for some tests after work. I have had cycles that were 45 days, so i really just gave no clue. I may go see a doctorsoon if not preg this cycle. 
Has anyone used evening primrose before?


----------



## puffers121

I am realizing now that different threaads are groups :) thanks for the welcome and quick responses!! I am so wanting a baby. My husband and i got married in october last year and we started trying in Feb :)


----------



## lenorajoy

I've heard of evening primrose being used during pregnancy, but I haven't looked into what it's used for. Good luck!! Looking forward to seeing some more test porn. ;) :haha:


----------



## puffers121

Thanks. I forgot to stop at the store, but going to go out soon. I have been crampy and nauseous all day long. May be way too early to test, but who knows.


----------



## puffers121

Freaking out. This showed up instantly
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2017-05-25 at 6.32.56 PM.png
File size: 236.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lenorajoy

Well it's officially not too early to test! Congrats!! :happydance:
Have you told DH?


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh my congrats!!


----------



## puffers121

I told him... Of course he worked until 8 pm tonight!!! I was so antsy and sat on the front porch waiting for him. lol.

We're over the moon!! Now what? O_O I have no idea what's next now. I can't believe it's happening and scared it's not real! I did another test and it was just as strong. It's really dark. I'm 32 days and didn't think my period would be due for at least a few more days. The last time my cycle was 32 days was maybe two years ago. I'm wondering how it's so dark so early. I think I am at 10 DPO now that I look at the calendar.


----------



## Aayla

Congrats puffer! Just breathe. Next step is to call your doc. He/she may want to take blood work. Or just schedule an ultrasound for a few weeks from now. Check out the 1st trimester section of the forum as well. But lots of ladies here have babies so advice and support is in abundance in this fab family of ours. So you can stay for your 9 months and beyond.


----------



## lenorajoy

That's very dark for 10dpo! I wonder if you may have ovulated earlier than you thought considering you didn't have the usual ewcm to go by. Having irregular cycles makes it difficult to estimate!

So exciting, another bfp! It never gets old. :) I hope you'll stick around during pregnancy! And I hope first trimester is easy on you.


----------



## puffers121

Yeah, I'm confused as to when I ovulated at all... All I can definitely say is I'm at 32 days and it just feels extremely early for everything. I'm feeling very nauseous . Have had mild cramps for days. Boobs are sore last few days. Here are my two tests now. Just trying to figure out how it got to be so strong so fast and so early. I'm feeling puzzled and wish I kept better track of things this time lol.

Crazy moment today at work. It's about a student in another Deaf Ed class (I work in a regular deaf ed classroom and the other class is for intellectual disabilities on top of deafness). Anyway this student rarely interacts with me and she came up to me during recess, smiled at me and then looked down and patted my lower belly (not where I a little more of a tummy lol) and waved at my belly. It was then I was really wondering. What perception though, right?
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2017-05-25 at 8.17.21 PM.png
File size: 305.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lenorajoy

Wow, I can't believe how dark they are!! I don't think I ever actually saw tests that dark. I stopped testing once I had a clear bfp.

How sweet about the student! Whenever I hear stories like that I wonder how it's even possible. It does always seem to be those with disabilities or the very young. They must be in tune with something most of us are not. Or possibly they're just not afraid to be wrong about a hunch. They're carefree and innocent and open to anything.


----------



## puffers121

Right. I'm so confused as to how they're so dark. The pee didn't make it to the other end of the stick yet when it was fairly dark already. Did I miss something last time w/ my cycle? Could I have been pregnant longer? My last cycle was 39 days and had a normal length period ending april 28th. I just initiated contact w/ an OB, so will figure it out soon. I'm excited, but just need the baby to stick.... My mom has a history of a lot of fertility issues and so I worry. However, her mom had 7 kids and no problems whatsoever...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

IMO, ( and i have been at this 10yrs) youre farther than 10dpo. Im guessing youre around 5wks. 

-------
No, i really dont think im going to O this cycle. Just a feeling. I wont go up to the usual 100mg next, ill go to 75mg Clomid. 

Ill keep testing and temping of course. I am having O pains and what i think is EWCM but i have had that before and not Od. Geared up and no cigar. :shrug:


----------



## lenorajoy

They should be able to give a good estimate at your first ultrasound. I'm guessing you're farther along than you think you are!

I hope you're wrong, Onerth. I really hope you're wrong. :hugs:


----------



## FLArmyWife

oh onerth I hope you do O.


puffers, I agree I think you are farther along


----------



## puffers121

Hmm, cant be by much, i would think?? I had a heavy AF, more than normal (mine are sometimes scant) . Seemed really healthy. It ended april 29th. Wouldnt that still be 4 weeks? Scratches chin.

other news, i had to tell my coworkers today, because we work with children with behavior issues and need to know to protect me or have better understandi ng that i cant be putting myself in risky situations...


----------



## lenorajoy

I literally just spilled 3 out of the 5 oz I pumped today... I'm officially crying over spilled milk! :cry:

I soaked at least 3 paper towels with breastmilk. I'm devastated.


----------



## puffers121

lenorajoy said:


> I literally just spilled 3 out of the 5 oz I pumped today... I'm officially crying over spilled milk! :cry:
> 
> I soaked at least 3 paper towels with breastmilk. I'm devastated.

Aww :( i am sorry that happened to you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

OPK are getting lighter... I either didnt O or we completely missed it. :dohh:


----------



## Aayla

cd 13. nothing going on. Doc called back and wants to go over the ultrasound results. They said it wasn't urgent and my appt isn't until Wednesday so at least I know it isn't dire but when they want to go over results it usually isn't good. But I do wonder how much of my info from the fertility clinic was given to my regular GP. I have no idea if he knows about my hyperplasia (which is gone as of the last biopsy I had in April) as I once asked about weight loss and told him about being on Provera and he said "go off the provera" apparently not knowing that I was on it for the hyperplasia. So he may be seeing something that I am (or have been) treated for. Although I do worry that the Soy may have done something. My research (an actual peer reviewed studied) showed that Soy does not aggravate hyperplasia but with my luck I would be one of the few that it did. 

But I can't sit and worry about it and stress myself out. I am only a few days from possible ovulation and I want my body as calm as possible. 

diet wise I have been vegan/vegetarian for 10 days. I feel absolutely great. This coming week I will fully get rid of dairy. I admit I have indulged in some cheese. My plan is to go 100% vegan. I've always felt good as a vegan. On Sunday I start adding in exercise. Going to get into running again. I love running and I want to go back into road races.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

we tried going meatless but couldnt do it! 

I hope its ok results either way!


----------



## Aayla

I weigh myself every day. Most days I have been going down but some days I go up a pound. All normal fluctuations based on water, salt etc. Well today I am down 4.9lbs since yesterday, leaping into the 320's and down a total of 9 lbs in 10 days. and this is just with diet changes alone. I am so freaking happy.


----------



## Aayla

My hubby is a meat eater. I'm lucky if he eats broccoli. :haha: 

But I do want to clarify and put at ease. I am in NO WAY going to lecture about eating meat. While I am vegan for many reasons outside of weight loss and other issues I recognize that this is not the forum to be a preacher on my views. We have many different lifestyles, religions and ways of life on here and the best part about this group is the inclusiveness of you FAB ladies. So if you want to talk about how you dug into a steak the other night go for it. Not meaning you need my permission but I don't want people to think that I am going to suddenly go militant on you and make you feel bad. 

I love all you fab ladies.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I wasnt worried about a lecture ;) 

Maybe you can give us healthy options! 

Tonight we had pizza, tomorrow is Chicken Kabobs!


----------



## Aayla

Ok good. Just wanted to make sure. Some people are like "oh great..here comes the vegan...now they are going to spout all things vegan." :haha: 

I just downloaded a bunch of vegan recipe books. Can't wait to dive in. I am always looking for new and tasty meals. 

But I do highly recommend Black bean pasta if you can get it. Really high in protein and a great sub for regular white pasta. And it takes on many flavours so its great for tomato sauce and curries.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Hmm. Wed have to go to a farther grocery to get that but maybe I'll try it sometime!!

We recently have been trying to cook more Kosher but IT'S HARD!


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad to hear you do well on a vegan diet! My mom eats a vegan diet as well and seems to do well on it. When you mentioned not being preachy all I could think of was that video that's gone around Facebook from that comedian about "preachy" vegans. Hilarious! Not that I feel that way about vegans or have every known any that behave that way, but I still find it funny!

Bean pasta sounds amazing! I absolutely love beans, but unfortunately they're off the menu for me with breastfeeding. :( I miss them terribly. I ate them once when we had Mexican for dinner and DD had the worst gas! She was miserable. I tested it once more with only a couple of bites just to see if it was coincidence. NOPE. Definitely the beans.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend! My anniversary was yesterday and we made a day of it.

We dropped DD off at the sitter's, went to breakfast, and then stopped at a local nursery to buy some plants for our garden. Mostly vegetables - a variety of tomatoes, bell peppers, hot peppers, zucchini, cucumbers, green beans, watermelon, and cantaloupe. Now we just have to get our raised garden beds ready to plant! DH is going to be off work early today and will start on that when he gets home. Hopefully by the end of the week they'll be in the ground! I also got a small pot of succulents because I love how they look and wanted to see if I can keep them alive before buying more. :haha: I wanted to get some flowering bushes or perennials, too, but I'm just so indecisive! Maybe next year...

After the nursery we went home and I cut DH's hair and pumped and then we went to see the latest Fast & Furious movie in a dine-in theater. The reclined seats were comfy and I love the super unhealthy buttery theater popcorn. It was a great movie, too! Definitely one we'll be buying when it comes out on Blu-Ray. After the movie we picked up DD and went to my in-laws' house for a cookout. We stayed too late and Sylvie was overtired and cried all the way home... :(


----------



## lenorajoy

Kinda TMI, but I found out yesterday I'm apparently STILL not healed enough to DTD. I would have thought after more than 3.5 months of healing I'd be fine, but apparently not. :( Poor DH...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

gave up on this cycle. On to 75mg next cycle


----------



## FLArmyWife

i'm sorry onerth

lenora- sounds like a great anniversary except for sylvie being too tired and crying


have a great week ladies.


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Sorry Onerth...


----------



## Aayla

Sucks you can't eat beans right now Lenora but baby first. My aunt couldn't eat greek food with my nephew. It upset his tummy horribly. It's funny how i remember that 20 some odd years later.
So jealous of your garden. I live in an apt with 4 cats. Even if I wanted a deck garden they would likely eat it. I have no plants in my house for that reason. lol But it would be great to be able to grow my own veggies. 
So glad you had a wonderful anniversary. I haven't seen any of the movies past the first one lol. But I am interested. Might watch a couple tonight. 

Onerth: I am so sorry you are out this cycle. Did you not ovulate at all or did you just not catch? 

AFM: cd 17. Had a cold yesterday. today I have the remnants of it but otherwise feel fine. Although I did take the day off work just in case. Great thing about working for my parents is that they would much rather me stay home than spread germs around their house. But I am thinking it more an ovulation cold. I have my fingers crossed. Somehow, while sick, I was even convinced to BD. :haha: my ovaries were in control last night I think. My temps are slowly going down. I am hoping they are gearing up for an O spike but I do wonder if it's because we have the a/c on in the bedroom. Other than that opk's are still negative so far. Not even progression. But then I rarely ever got progression. 

Not ttc wise: I am going back to school. I am starting with distance education to get some upgrading done on high school classes I didn't take in high school. Plus it's been 20 years since I have been in high school. I don't remember my Bio 12 class at all. I am going to be a registered dietitian eventually. Once I get my RD I will work and go for my masters. I am looking at getting more into food research. How food heals the body and in particular a vegan, plant based, diet.


----------



## FLArmyWife

how awesome to find a way to further your education in something you love aayla

hope the cold remnants dissipate soon


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I didnt O.


----------



## Aayla

I'm sorry Onerth. It sucks not to at least O. Hopefully a higher dose will work.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla - We have two cats and I don't have many plants in the house for that very reason. :haha: Why must they try to eat and/or destroy them? We have an aloe plant way up on the top of a tall hutch in the living room where they can't get to it and now the succulent pot, which I put on top of a tall jewelry cabinet thing (?) in the corner of our bedroom. The top of the cabinet is small enough they couldn't jump on top of it with the plant and jewelry on top of it, so it should be safe. We tried to have a bouquet of flowers on the table once that my mom bought while we were at the hospital as a surprise when we came home with Sylvie. The cats knocked it over twice and spilled water all over, so that didn't last long. I have a heavy crystal vase they probably couldn't knock over, but we decided not to test it.
I hope you get a chance to have a garden someday! Home-grown veggies are the best, even if we are amateurs and end up with hopelessly small bell peppers. :haha: We usually do corn, too, but we may not this year. 

Onerth - :hugs: I hope the higher dose does the trick next cycle.


----------



## Aayla

Ultrasound results today. Nothing wrong. He said i have one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus but says it is nothing to be concerned about. He found no cysts or anything wrong. So my lengthy cycles are hormonal and not much can be done about it other than birth control or the fertility treatments. So i just have to keep doing what i am doing. 

Opk still very negative. Cm seems more creamy than watery. Near opening it is watery but up closer to cervix it looks more creamy. I have always had trouble figuring it all out. I suppose we will see if my temps do anything. 

I am now down 11.2 lbs in 2 weeks. If this rate keeps up i should be at my goal weight for iui in approx 2 months.


----------



## FLArmyWife

yay for the good results and great weight loss. FX you are able to tell when you O


----------



## Aayla

Does it mean anything of the opk dries this dark? I usually just toss them after the 10 min limit but this one i brought with me to the living room.
 



Attached Files:







20170531_191707.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm glad you had a good report, Aayla. And well done on the weight loss! I hope O happens for you soon. I wish I could say if there's anything to a dried opk, but I have no idea.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I also have no idea about opks as I didn't use them. 

It's June ladies!! June.. where the heck is the year going?


----------



## lenorajoy

I know, it's nearly half over already! How is that possible?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Opks, like hPt shouldn't be read after the time limit.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hello all can I come join in the convo xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

absolutely. WElcome catmum

Please go back to the very first post and read through the mission statement. Thank you


----------



## Catmumof4

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator


----------



## Catmumof4

Done it! Lol. Thanks x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

It depends how long after it dried. If it was a couple hours, then I'd consider it invalid, but up to 30 minutes to an hour I don't think would make much of a difference. Looks very promising though! Fx

Welcome catmum!


----------



## Aayla

Welcome Catmum! 

I honestly don't recall. lol Probably more than an hour. I've put it as negative in FF. I have one test left for tonight. 
Temp went up a bit. Nothing close to being an O jump but it was nice that it went up. We have BD cd 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, and 18. I am cd 19 today. We won't be getting BD in today based on our schedule unless I stay up until 130am. But I am not worried we didn't time incorrectly. lol


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thank you catmom. Why not give us a little backstory on your journey.. Also, I will add you to our testing list once I get a good minute


----------



## Aayla

This is dried. Took just over an hour to get this colour. It's actually darker in person. None of my tests dried like this except the last one i showed you. All dried blank otherwise. I am wondering how good this dollar store brand is. But i am sort of feeling positive. I have been having twinges and cramps tonight and I have been feeling dizzy. I am right at the time where I would normally O.

Going to wait up for hubby tonight. :haha: i will be going to get a few more tests tomorrow to see where it goes. Hopefully my temps go up.
 



Attached Files:







20170601_212753.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

Oh holy cramps batman. Lower back on my right side is achy. I have read that ovulation can be more intense with soy. I don't care how intense this is I will be extatic if I O. Have you ever wanted to go to sleep just so you could wake up and take your temp? Lol but DH is not going to be home for another 40 min. So must stay up, especially with these symtpoms.


----------



## FLArmyWife

I have everything crossed for you Aayla!

Happy Friday ladies


----------



## lenorajoy

:hi: Welcome, catmum! Where are you in your cycle now? Waiting for O or testing soon? We'd love to cheer you on either way!

Aayla - I really hope with all of that cramping you're about to have a good healthy o and BD will be timed just right! Fx that soy is doing its job!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla- I have used the $tree ones and they are good. Thats +!!

AND as if my cycle wasnt driving me crazy enough- tomorrow ill get crosshairs. I dont think my O date is correct but hey ill take it.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all thanks for such a lovely welcome. I feel a bit of a fraud tbh and a little crazy, I have 4 kiddies but only the three girls live with me (7,5 & 1.5) I was in such a bad place when I had my son (3) that I never really bonded with him and long story short he lives with his dad while we work on things. I have a new partner and we so want a baby together, we've not been together long at all and tbh I know it's mental but it just feels so right we are now engaged and his ex has stopped him seeing their kid it's all so messy that we are both desperate to have one to love together... Probably makes me insane.... Noone in our real lives know that we are ttc. I had the implant out only a week ago tomorrow but had a period straight away so I'm not overly hopeful for this month but am happy to wait the journey out... Sorry iv ranted enough iv just been so desperate to tell someone without being judged!! X


----------



## lenorajoy

Catmum - I come from a "blended" family (I think that's the term they're using for it these days; everything has to have a term), and although I've never been separated or divorced myself, having watched all of it growing up, I can put myself in your shoes/my parents' shoes and completely understand how you're feeling wanting one of your own. I also got engaged and then married only a short time after meeting my now husband, so no judgement here!

So you're about CD7. Do you know what your cycles were like before the implant? If they're the standard 28 days, you should be gearing up to o next week and then AF should be due two weeks after that. Will you test early or wait until a missed AF to test? We're all POAS addicts, and we all love to look at tests, even if they're negative! :haha: Best of luck to you!


----------



## Aayla

Onearth - So happy you think so! Now I don't feel like I am going nutty. haha

no temp spike today but it did stay the same. But I didn't get as much sleep as I normally do. Tonight I am going to bed early so I will be getting a full 8 hours. Hopefully I will see that temp spike tomorrow. Jumped hubby last night. He was very happy. with my meds I don't often feel frisky enough to make the first move. 

Catmum: It sucks you are going through some difficulties with your son. Don't feel like a fraud. Everyone's journey is different. You don't have to be with someone decades to know you are in love and want a child with them. I knew my DH was for me the moment we met.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank u so much lenora and aayla it took a lot to write that down but I had to tell someone 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; i will test early I'm a poas addict too I found out insanely early last time at just 6dpo was the faintest line ever my ex was convinced I was insane and I watched it get darker and darker the only way I could see it at first was by filtering the pics lol!! 
Aayla tell me to shush if I'm being too nosey but what are you on meds for?xx


----------



## Aayla

I am on anti-depressants. It took a long long time for me to finally ask for help. It took 6 months to get the perfect dosage. I am a completely new woman!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cat- I have 2 girls by my DH and 1 DS by my ex. he lives with his grandparents but his dad has custody. Messy, like you. 

See youre not alone! :hugs:

Im NOT going to a P4 test but an educated guess Aayla- If you just look at CM, then around CD16-19. Temps, then around CD18-21. OPK were dark, almost + until the 27th when they got so light, they were pretty much BFN. I have NO symptoms of O. I dont think i did but it will be interesting to see what temps do.


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm glad I'm not the only messy one (for completely selfish reasons lol) I just asked on another site but as I only had my implant out a week ago a lady said to use opks I'm guessing that means ovulation kit but iv no idea how to use them or anything lol xx
How is everyone feeling this evening xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Catmumof4 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only messy one (for completely selfish reasons lol) I just asked on another site but as I only had my implant out a week ago a lady said to use opks I'm guessing that means ovulation kit but iv no idea how to use them or anything lol xx
> How is everyone feeling this evening xx

*For ovulation tests: *

Go to the store and get them in the pregnancy/condom area. Personally? Id buy 10+, especially since you dont know when you may ovulate.

You can test 1+ times a day. DO NOT USE FIRST MORNING URINE! 

You want the test line to be DARKER or the SAME color as the control to be +.

Once +, youll ovulate ABOUT 12-48HRS LATER. So Baby Dance as much as possible during that time.


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you yoda!!! That was idiot proof for me. R the pound shop ones good enough? Xx


----------



## FLArmyWife

catmum- we do not judge here. If you feel he is the right guy to try for one with then by all means go ahead

onerth- fingers FXed!!

aayla- so glad. I too suffered with depression and finally after my breaking point (when Sweets was roughly a year) I seeked help. My marriage was in the toilet and I resented my son. After a few months of playing with dosage and brands I'm finally on one where I"m a bit more normal, though I"m finding I'm still having days where I'm on that verge of the darkness.. maybe I need a follow up. anyways... so glad the meds are helping. Being happy I think helps be less stressed which is always better for baby making.

lenora- How is that sweet baby girl doing?

catmum- Never did opks here but I think onerth gave you a great set of directions.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Catmumof4 said:


> Thank you yoda!!! That was idiot proof for me. R the pound shop ones good enough? Xx

Im in the US but if a pound shop = $1 store, then yes, they are good. If that brand doesnt work, you can try different ones. I know the First Response dont work for me, so i dont use them. Some people know digital dont work, so they dont use those. Etc and etc.


----------



## BethMaassen

Hi ladies it's been such a long time and I'm so sorry. Life is just been super crazy since my mom passed.
Right now I'm using my cell phone and voice to text, so I can't catch up right now. But I will do so later. I hope everyone is well and all babies and pregnancies are going well.
I'm not sure what I left told everyone or when I last posted. I am now working with a company called ResCare. And taking care of lots of people. Okay, maybe not lots of people I'm actually pulling in shit hours. Like for example this past week I only worked about 8 hours. This being said I am having some major financial problems. 
Starting next week I will begin a 30-hour work week. This is good except for the fact that I have to travel all over town which is very time consuming and aggravating. Today I went in and did a test for the diabetes portion of nurse delegation. So as of today I am completely 100% nurse delegated. They should open doors for me and maybe even more clients and higher pay. I think this even means I can work in nursing home and become a nursing assistant. I'm not quite sure.
I'm doing okay. The Zoloft that I have been prescribed has been really helping. It allows me to function day to day. I feel like I'm more emotionally stable and able to think clearly.
The girls are doing fine. We got them a puppy in hopes that he will help them emotionally. Granted this wasn't the smartest move financially. Luckily he didn't cost anything except for food and some things that he need like a collar and Leash.
Me going to work has been really hard on the girls. Especially Moira. I'm hoping that she will get used to it and be able to settle into the new routine. It does put a damper on the breastfeeding and that's difficult on both of us. Every moment I'm home she wants to be attached. Hahaha. Lily is handling it all well as far as I can tell. She does seem to be clingy sometimes but I think that's pretty normal for three year olds. Not sure.

I miss my mom so much. With every client I have I see a little piece of her in them. Maybe they like the same shows or wear the same kind of clothing or even have the same favorite color. I guess it's comforting you know to see her in them. But it also makes me miss her even more.
I slowly go through her things when I have the time. Just the other day I went through her clothing. I put in a bag things that were torn and stained. And I took the clothing that I wanted for myself. That made me miss her even more that particular night.
This weekend my husband and I plan on taking her bed because our sucks. Our bed is only a year old and it already has broken Springs and the box spring has broken boards and sags. Couldn't really expect more for $300 combo. Her bed is a full bed well ours is a queen it should work though. There's not much of a size difference. Her bed however is a pillow top $700 plus bed. We are hoping this will make things better for us and our backs. I am also going to be taking her long dresser because we have not had enough room in our own dresser for ages. Which makes it so we have clothing and such floating around in boxes and hampers in our bedroom rather than being put away.
I will have to get my sister over here ASAP so we can't in you to sort through my mom's belongings. She wanted to be part of the sorting through but she has made no effort to come over and get it done. I can't keep living with my mom's belongings all over the house. We need to resume a normality at soon. We need to stop living in our bedroom and spread out throughout the house. This is not easy on us and it's not going to be easy on my sister either but it needs to be done. My brother keeps telling me I shouldn't throw this out or that out I shouldn't get rid of this or that. But he can't seriously expect me to keep every little thing as much as I want to it's not possible. Nor do I think my mom would have wanted us to keep every little thing. That being said I have given away some of her medical equipment that we no longer use. My brother was mad at me for it but these people needed this stuff and we didn't.

Things are tough on me. Even though I am not working much it is hard on me physically due to my back. I didn't even tell them while going through the hiring process about my back because I didn't want any chances of them saying no you can't work here. Not only is it hard on me physically because of all the work but mentally as well. And it is more so due to the home life. I work all week although short hours and come home clean and cook and adult. My husband and brother do nothing all day. And when things need to be done in any capacity I'm told to do it. Okay my husband does do things but majority it is making sure the kids get their food and the dog goes out for a walk that's it. Just last weekend after a long week all I wanted to do was relax. I however had to catch up on a week's worth of laundry and two weeks worth of laundry from the girls. I also had to vacuum and shampoo the carpets. The very next day was Monday and I had to go to work and I could not move. Luckily the lady that it was taken care of that morning was very laid back and didn't need much help so I was able to sit down and relax. I don't understand why none of the men thought to do this why none of them are doing anything all week.

Anyway. This is dragged on long enough and I'm supposed to be making dinner. As is it's going to be incredibly late. Haha.
I will be back soon and try to catch up. Take care y'all.


----------



## Aayla

So frustrated. Tonight's opk. First pic is at 10 min (recommended limit on the test). Second pic is at 1 hour. As you can see the dye is running. Third pic is 2 hours. Dye ran to the other side. It did dry lighter than yesterday's but now I wonder if what I thought may have dried positive could just be a dye run i didn't pay attention to it.
 



Attached Files:







20170602_192349.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









20170602_200625.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









20170602_220930.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would only read within the time limit for + or -. 

The only time i look after is to compare to previous days. :thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

Beth: It's nice to see you back. I'm sorry you are going through such a hard time. I can't even imagine what it's like to lose a parent.


----------



## Catmumof4

Beth- I'm so sorry for what your having to go through, I don't know you but I do know that 90% of men r selfish a holes, I mean just yesterday me and the fella had a mini argument because on the way home he stopped at a shop to get himself a drink and when I asked about the kids he said he didn't want to 'waste the money because they hadn't even asked for one' we all know what kids r like he would have sat down with one and they all would have wanted it!!! He finally realised what I meant when he got in the car and all 4 went crazy for them... Your not alone with the males not doing anything but is there a way u can make a chore chart or something?? I suffer with fibromyalgia and chronic pain syndrome so I can't work but moving sometimes hurts more then I can bare. I hope u find some rest soon. 

Earth- thanks for that I'm going to try some pound shop tests today, bit skint for the next two weeks because we just made my other half my full time carer because of my illness and the old car was a company car so had to buy new car and all the insurance etc has run us completely dry its so worrying!!! Hope everyone is OK x


----------



## Aayla

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I would only read within the time limit for + or -.
> 
> The only time i look after is to compare to previous days.It :thumbup:

That would mean they are all negative. But i wouldn't be able to trust them to compare days. Up until may 31 they dried blank. No doubt they were nagative. Then may 31 dried almost positive, june 1 dried positive, today dried almost positive. But all of them were blank or barely there negatives at the 10 min mark. This is why i am confused. 

This is also why i fear the process of IUI. They rely on opks and mine have never been reliable. I either don't get a positive or i have got a positive but get it at night and O the same day (based on temp). And they require testing with fmu! Say what? Although if I need to do IUI then I will likely go with the trigger shot ti be sure.


----------



## Aayla

temp rose today but not sure I trust it. I did get up to pee about 2 hours prior. But I also spent the night hacking away because the cold moved to my chest and I'm a mouth breather. so maybe it doesn't matter. The open circle is only because of a time difference but I always found the length of sleep more important than time of day. At least in my charts. 

We'll see what the next 2 mornings bring. 

So how is everyone doing. It's been so quiet lately.


----------



## pinkpassion

Aayla, I have never gotten a truly positive opk , doesn't matter brand (I've tried about 8 different brands) until I took ubiquinol!! It increases egg quality and always gave me super powerful ovulation and oddly enough I'd taken it before conceiving dd2 and this pregnancy!! Look into it if you have a chance!
Sorry to just pop in, I try to read but can't always reply. But like to add help if I can!


----------



## Catmumof4

So got some opks today and nothing. Can't even get a positive on a opk lol x


----------



## Aayla

Lh is such a tricky hormone. I do suggest testing twice a day. Once around 2pm and once around 7 both with a 3-4 hour pee hold.


----------



## Aayla

Pic 1 at 10 
pic 2 at 1 hour.

This is how all the other tests were. 100% negative without a doubt. Maybe my temp rise was something? Kinda getting my hopes up. Wish i could go for a progesterone test to confirm.
 



Attached Files:







20170603_172800.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4









20170603_172857.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I would say BFN but temp rise is good!!


----------



## Aayla

Took my last test and it was the same as above. Cm went creamy as well. So now I wait. Hopefully my temp will stay up or rise more.


----------



## Catmumof4

I so don't get all this temp thing haha I must be thick lol!!! R they pregnancy tests or ovulation tests? Xx


----------



## Aayla

What i have been posting are ovulation 

with temps: i take my temperature every morning before getting up with a basal body thermometer. When your temperature suddenly rises and stays up above your previous temps it means you ovulated. The day before spike is your O day. So if my temp stays up then it means i ovulated on June 2.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Catmumof4 said:


> I so don't get all this temp thing haha I must be thick lol!!! R they pregnancy tests or ovulation tests? Xx

Taking Charge Of Your Fertility is a great book that explains it all. 

I take my temp vaginally after at least 3hrs of sleep. I record it in Ovia and FertilityFriend. You can look at my chart in my signature, though its not pretty or exciting.


----------



## Aayla

I think i may switch to vaginal next cycle. I snore and sleep with my mouth open. 

Temp dip today so I am pretty sure I didn't O. But I did get a bit of EWCM yesterday. Not alot. Saw it once. I do think getting the cold stopped O again. This is 3 times now. If I get a cold again next cycle I am going to the doc.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I think i may switch to vaginal next cycle. I snore and sleep with my mouth open.
> 
> Temp dip today so I am pretty sure I didn't O. But I did get a bit of EWCM yesterday. Not alot. Saw it once. I do think getting the cold stopped O again. This is 3 times now. If I get a cold again next cycle I am going to the doc.

Thats why i temp vaginally. I snore and mouth breathe. 

I dont know what happened to your chart? It was in your signature.


----------



## Aayla

I took it down while I was playing with stuff and forgot to put it back on. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

It was a hot, sunny weekend and Sylvie had her first pool experience! She absolutely loved it! :happydance: We have an adorable video of her splashing around with her legs and arms in the water. She was just fascinated. And I found the cutest reusable swim diaper and bathing suit! <3<3<3 I LOVE that picture of her smiling up at her daddy in her suit! She's going to be such a daddy's girl. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3983.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3985.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3988.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3996.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4125.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

Adorable Lenora!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

What a cutie, Lenora!


----------



## Aayla

adorable pics!!


----------



## Aayla

No more opk's. Temp went down. this morning I forgot to temp. But I still have watery, almost EW, CM. It's like my body wants to O but can't. Not sure if it was the cold; which I am really sick of having a cold around O time. This is the 3rd cycle, 2 were on letrozole. 

I am just going to keep BDing and wait this out. If af is late I will test. If she comes then I will try one more cycle of Soy. Hopefully I won't get another cold around O. If I do I am definitely going to the doc because it's just not normal to get sick every time ovulation is to happen. 

If the second cycle of soy doesn't work for me to O then we go on to IUI. But I am going to insist that they do ultrasounds and do the trigger. I'm not relying on opk's. They are too ambiguous and I just don't find them reliable for me.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks ladies! She just melts my heart! <3

We had a bit of a rough night last night. I thought that somehow I just had a really really slow flow last night and she was just super hungry and getting frustrated, so I made her a bottle. I guess I was just too tired to notice around 2 am when she wouldn't eat much of the bottle that she was hungry but would start crying after she started sucking. I gave her some pain reliever this morning and she latched on and ate afterward without crying. She even relaxed enough to poop. :haha: The only thing I know of that would cause pain with sucking is teething. Is there anything else this could mean? She's been fussier the last few days, chewing on her hands like nobody's business, and sleeping and eating more, so I'm guessing her 4-month growth spurt is on the way.

Sorry things are so confusing Aayla. I hope somehow you manage to o this cycle, but if not keeping fx for next cycle. It's so not helpful when the opks aren't reliable!


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora I'm no help really because both of my girls exhibited teething signs for months and months and then didn't get their first tooth until the end of 9 months! Growth spurts can cause periods of fussiness and irritability. Also make sure there are no sores in her mouth!! Even if there are no teeth it could still cause discomfort for months!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'd definitely prefer those teeth stay under the gums for many months yet! Not looking forward to sharp little teeth being anywhere near my nipples! :haha:

I'm sure much of what's going on is growth-related, at least with the extra eating and sleeping. Then there was the diarrhea on Sunday, and yesterday the sitter said her stomach seemed to be bothering her. Poor thing just has a lot of things going on lately.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all. Lenora I hope your little girl is a bit better now? 
Hope everyone is OK x


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, I hope she'll be better tonight. I'll find out in a couple of hours if she did better at the sitter's today.


----------



## Catmumof4

Aw that's good then x


----------



## lilmisscaviar

lenorajoy said:


> I'd definitely prefer those teeth stay under the gums for many months yet! Not looking forward to sharp little teeth being anywhere near my nipples! :haha:

This made me LOL! My babies would be the perfect candidates for BFing. My first two were late teethers that didn't pop their first tooth until 8-9 months. Grace is almost 10 months old now but still doesn't have any teeth!


----------



## Catmumof4

My second daughter was born with two bottom teeth!


----------



## lenorajoy

Catmum that frightens me! I've seen picture of babies just weeks old with teeth and I can't imagine how breastfeeding goes with teeth that early!


----------



## Catmumof4

I didn't try tbh I have tried with all others but failed so I'm a bottle feeder I must admit. It was quite Creepy I must admit x


----------



## FLArmyWife

happy wednesday ladies. Halfway through the week


----------



## pinkpassion

I nursed well beyond teeth with both my girls and they did fine, I only had issues with E clamping down twice and that was it ! H never did that and I nursed her for much longer (not because of that reason, but E has decided now she is a big girl and doesn't need mommas milk)!


----------



## lenorajoy

catmum - If you don't mind me asking, what happened with nursing that made you fail? Is breastfeeding something you want and will you try again with the next baby?

Pink - Sylvie occasionally clamps down, which is part of what worries me! She did it twice last night and once this morning. Ouch! There's nothing like a good pinch to the nipple to wake a sleepy mom!

I reached out to my midwife this morning to see about getting a prescription to help increase my supply. Now that I've officially exhausted all options to increase my supply without a whole lot of improvement, these are really the last option. I've started pumping at night after night feeds and even setting an alarm for 2 am just in case she sleeps through her night feed like she did last week, I've tried all of the supplements and the only one I've noticed much of a difference with is the milk thistle/fennel one that gives me much better let downs, I've added an extra pumping session at work and always pump until I've had several let downs and don't stop until I'm not really getting anything for several minutes. That's with compression from start to finish. I've managed to go from pumping 5-6 oz when I first started back at work to recently closer to 9 oz, but I seem to be at a bit of a standstill. I'm willing to give it a little bit more time to see if anything improves, but Sylvie does so much better on just breast milk! She still tends to spit up quite a bit more when she has formula, so I'd really like to get her off of it. I've been taking moringa for a couple of weeks now and increased the dose to 3 pills 3x a day. This is day 6 at that dose, so if I don't see a significant increase by the end of the week, it probably isn't going to do much for me.


----------



## Catmumof4

Not really made enough and I didn't really enjoy it so went bottle and never went back all 4 of mine have been bottle babies and all done really well.. I no breast is best but hey hi xx


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm sure they did do really well being bottle-fed! There's certainly nothing wrong with not breastfeeding or even not having any desire to do so! I hope I didn't come off that way, I was just curious. :)

I just heard back from my midwife and since Reglan is intended for use for GI issues and not increasing milk supply, she won't prescribe anything for me. So... I guess I have to go without, see if a LC will prescribe it, or obtain it illegally. Sigh...


----------



## Catmumof4

No u didn't hun but there's a lot of mums in the world that do look down on mum's that bottle feed. Sad but true. 

Feeling bit better again this is really crazy one min I'm fine next min I feel on deaths door?! X


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Reglan and domperidone are not directly for bfing...milk supply is a side effect of them. Thus why they won't prescribe them. I used InhousePharmacy to get my domperidone. It was legit and did work


----------



## lenorajoy

cat - It's very sad. Being a mom is hard enough on its own. Unless she's literally abusing her child, no mom should be shamed for doing something differently. There are a million ways to be a mother and not a single one of them is right in every situation. Breastfeeding is by no means easy for some of us, and I have huge respect for anyone who sticks it out, but I have just as much respect for those who choose not to continue or even start out breastfeeding. Just because I want it so badly doesn't mean everyone must, just like not everyone wants children.

I'm sorry you're feeling poorly! How are opks going?


Onerth - I figured one of the purposes must have been increasing milk supply as my pediatrician recommended it and said my OB should be able to prescribe it. I'll have to look into other sources... What kind of dosing did you take?


----------



## Aayla

I think my body keeps trying to ovulate but can't. Lots of watery cm that almost goes EW. Temps are way down though. At least i know the soy did something.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> Onerth - I figured one of the purposes must have been increasing milk supply as my pediatrician recommended it and said my OB should be able to prescribe it. I'll have to look into other sources... What kind of dosing did you take?

I took 1-2 a day. Let me double check though. 



Aayla said:


> I think my body keeps trying to ovulate but can't. Lots of watery cm that almost goes EW. Temps are way down though. At least i know the soy did something.

Me too! :cry:


----------



## Catmumof4

Lenora I have taken two opks a day every day same time with a 3-4hr hold and not even a faint second line!!! I read on Dr Google loads and loads people stating they must have o'd straight away from their pregnancy dates? Maybe that's what happened? I can wish lol x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

lenorajoy said:


> cat - It's very sad. Being a mom is hard enough on its own. Unless she's literally abusing her child, no mom should be shamed for doing something differently. There are a million ways to be a mother and not a single one of them is right in every situation. Breastfeeding is by no means easy for some of us, and I have huge respect for anyone who sticks it out, but I have just as much respect for those who choose not to continue or even start out breastfeeding. Just because I want it so badly doesn't mean everyone must, just like not everyone wants children.
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling poorly! How are opks going?
> 
> 
> Onerth - I figured one of the purposes must have been increasing milk supply as my pediatrician recommended it and said my OB should be able to prescribe it. I'll have to look into other sources... What kind of dosing did you take?

I took 2 pills a day BUT the max dosage is: 20 mg 4 times per day. You only need to take enough to increase your supply. If 1 pill works, then stay there. Etc. You SHOULD notice a difference in a few days if you still have milk. It takes about a week+ if you have none. 

Another great place to ask this would be the adoption or breastfeeding area because Adoptive moms induce lactation for their babies, some have NEVER breastfed or been pregnant. 

PS- this will only increase your supply with demand. You wont magically wake up with EEE breasts overflowing with milk. You still need to nurse/pump. After the new supply is established, then you can back off the meds.


----------



## pinkpassion

Lenora on the weekends can you pump/nurse round the clock for 24 hours? I've found that to be the best help possible at increasing milk supply for me!


----------



## Aayla

Why do bodies have to be so confusing? Why can't it be simple like with other animals. Can't we just go into heat, mate, get pregnant and have no issues? 

Now I have signs I may be ovulating. EWCM, cramps, back ache etc which, of course, has my hopes up. so frustrating because it could be nothing again.


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> lenorajoy said:
> 
> 
> cat - It's very sad. Being a mom is hard enough on its own. Unless she's literally abusing her child, no mom should be shamed for doing something differently. There are a million ways to be a mother and not a single one of them is right in every situation. Breastfeeding is by no means easy for some of us, and I have huge respect for anyone who sticks it out, but I have just as much respect for those who choose not to continue or even start out breastfeeding. Just because I want it so badly doesn't mean everyone must, just like not everyone wants children.
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling poorly! How are opks going?
> 
> 
> Onerth - I figured one of the purposes must have been increasing milk supply as my pediatrician recommended it and said my OB should be able to prescribe it. I'll have to look into other sources... What kind of dosing did you take?
> 
> I took 2 pills a day BUT the max dosage is: 20 mg 4 times per day. You only need to take enough to increase your supply. If 1 pill works, then stay there. Etc. You SHOULD notice a difference in a few days if you still have milk. It takes about a week+ if you have none.
> 
> Another great place to ask this would be the adoption or breastfeeding area because Adoptive moms induce lactation for their babies, some have NEVER breastfed or been pregnant.
> 
> PS- this will only increase your supply with demand. You wont magically wake up with EEE breasts overflowing with milk. You still need to nurse/pump. After the new supply is established, then you can back off the meds.Click to expand...

Thank you! That gives me an idea of how many I should order at least. I'm trying not to get too excited because I've been there too many times with this and been disappointed, but I'm hopeful this will finally get me where I want to be!

I was rather hoping this would be something I could take temporarily and not something I would have to take daily for the duration of breastfeeding. You should see the pile of pills I take on a daily basis! For someone not on any medication, it's a lot. So many vitamins and supplements to help with lactation! Also - I'm pretty sure I'm already past the point of EEE! :haha: Finding nursing bras is quite the problem...



pinkpassion said:


> Lenora on the weekends can you pump/nurse round the clock for 24 hours? I've found that to be the best help possible at increasing milk supply for me!

I always try to do that on weekends, and even try to pump after feedings if at all possible. The trouble is I seem to just run out of milk at a certain point and DD gets frustrated because she's still hungry. At least now at her age she's easily distracted and will play happily for a little while, but then she's hungry again 1-2 hours later and at that point there hasn't really been enough time between feedings to really build up much, so the flow becomes really slow even sooner. This is a vicious cycle that continues until at last I have to give in and give her a bottle sometime in the afternoon. If she's having a super hungry day this happens even sooner.

I can see this cycle when pumping at work. At a certain point (usually about 20-30 minutes into pumping, but occasionally sooner) the let downs just stop coming. If I keep pumping eventually I'll get another one, but it takes a good while and brings so little milk. I just try to pump for a good 5-10 minutes after the flow stops to see if I can get another let down. Before I was taking milk thistle/fennel the flow of milk was even slower but lasted longer, so pumping took forever... I'm glad I at least get a faster flow when I get let downs now, but the output isn't much different.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, I'm sorry your body is just being confusing!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

starting provera tonight


----------



## Aayla

Onerth: why? To induce af early? 

AFM: a big load of EWCM today. I was so surprised. When i first checked I thought I finally switched to creamy but it changed later on. Have had cramps and such off and on all day as well. Here's hoping the cold just delayed O.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Onerth: why? To induce af early?
> 
> AFM: a big load of EWCM today. I was so surprised. When i first checked I thought I finally switched to creamy but it changed later on. Have had cramps and such off and on all day as well. Here's hoping the cold just delayed O.

Because i didnt O and need to get AF otherwise my cycle will literally drag for months.


----------



## Aayla

ah yeah. I thought that would be it. I've had to do that as well.


----------



## Aayla

and how is everyone doing? Tomorrow is Friday!! Bring on the weekend. Oh, I finally got my driver's license. We have a graduated program and I have had my learner's off and on for about 20 years. But I could never afford a car so I didn't think there was much point and we have an excellent public transit system here. But my grandpa sold me his car and on my second try I passed my driver's test. So now I am in the second phase of the program, which means I can drive on my own but I have a few restrictions. But the freedom it has brought me in just the last few days is amazing.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> and how is everyone doing? Tomorrow is Friday!! Bring on the weekend. Oh, I finally got my driver's license. We have a graduated program and I have had my learner's off and on for about 20 years. But I could never afford a car so I didn't think there was much point and we have an excellent public transit system here. But my grandpa sold me his car and on my second try I passed my driver's test. So now I am in the second phase of the program, which means I can drive on my own but I have a few restrictions. But the freedom it has brought me in just the last few days is amazing.

Here at 15 you can get a learners permit and then at 16 get your license. If you are under 18 you have to take drivers ed classes. I waited to get my license until i was almost 20! I passed on the first try but i was nervous! 

We had a manual car one time and i couldnt drive it. We lived 20+ miles from ANY store. I huffed and puffed, stalled and started but did learn!
------
weekend plans: My 11yr old is going to Jewish Summer camp on Sunday for 2wks so that will be a little weird. Probably lots of swimming and parks


----------



## Aayla

When I was 16 you could get your L (learner's) and then with 20 hours of driving you could get your full license. My parents never bothered to teach me. The new program was introduced in 1998 when I was 20. But because I had my L on the old system it meant I could go for my N (new driver license) at any time (whereas new drivers have to have their L for at least a year). It took me 20 years but I did it. :haha: I failed my first road test but I apparently had developed some bad habits that I had to be more conscious of. Passed no prob the second time. Now I am part of the newer system so I have to have my N for 2 years and then I can go for my full class 5 license. 

The camp sounds like fun. I went to a Pentecostal church camp as a kid once. It was fun. Made a lot of friends at the time. I still have some great memories and I was about 11 or 12 when I went I think. She's going to have a great time. Has she been away from you for an extended time before? 

AFM: not much going on this weekend. Doing some cross stitching, the weather is supposed to be cloudy with possible rain so not much to do.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No, she's never been gone that long. Plus it's 2hrs away. 

Took 1st of 5 Provera yesterday. Crampy today. Last time I was on cd100+ and did 10d, I'm hoping by being on cd30ish for 5 days, it will work. 

All that sounds like they want some serious drivers Aayla!!


----------



## lenorajoy

So interesting! I'm curious, what are the restrictions for your N license?

Onerth - Fx AF won't keep you waiting this time! And I hope your daughter loves the camp!

I always went to a 4-day youth camp every summer starting in middle school. Some of the best parts of my teen years! Last year was the first year I went to a young adults camp, which was exactly like a Christian youth camp, but for those that have just left high school to probably early 30s or so. We weren't there as attendees really, but DH and I were in the band and it was so much fun! He plays bass and I sing. Hours and hours of music! There's not much that tops that for me!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This is a Jewish camp. We have been there for family day but never overnight or anything. I feel like shes underpacked and overpacked!! How they expect anyone to fit 2 weeks worth in 2 bags, i dont know! Everything has to be labeled on top of that too!


----------



## Aayla

I can't have any alcohol, not even the legal limit. No cell phones or even hand free devices. So no blue tooth etc. I can have 1 non family member as a passenger at a time unless I have a driver with me that is over 25 years and has a full license. Family members I can have as many as the car will seat.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> I can't have any alcohol, not even the legal limit. No cell phones or even hand free devices. So no blue tooth etc. I can have 1 non family member as a passenger at a time unless I have a driver with me that is over 25 years and has a full license. Family members I can have as many as the car will seat.

wow! We have no texting. When you have your permit, you have to have someone with a license over 21 and then anyone else you can fit. 

Interesting the rules!!


----------



## Aayla

Most new drivers are in their late teens and I can see why no hands free devices...which is never truky hands free..i can barely switch stations on the radio and drive at the same time right now lol.


----------



## Aayla

Got a temp spike this morning. Fx i see more high remps this weekend.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aayla your chart looks really good! Fx that you've ovulated!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks! It was nice to see another higher temp this morning.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hi all how is everyone


----------



## Aayla

FF gave me cross hairs. I'm not sure how reliable the temps are as 2 of them are days I went back to bed after getting up to pee. Although it was a solid 3 hours afterwards. I think I am just afraid to get my hopes up that this worked. I have no way of truly knowing. Just temps I suppose. I did play around and if they drop back to the .20's tomorrow FF takes away my cross hairs.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i didnt take my provera yesterday... oy


----------



## Aayla

Missing one shouldn't be an issue. Just continue on as normal.


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx crossed for both of you!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

I was actually just reading something this weekend about drivers under 18 in the US having similar restrictions to yours at some point soon, Aayla. I don't think the alcohol part is included as that's illegal under 21 regardless, but no cell phones and only 1 non-family member passenger in the car.


----------



## Aayla

It's a good system. We have reduced accidents a lot. 

Well...another high temp. I am finding it surreal and hard to believe. I keep waiting for it to drop and for ff to take away the cross hairs.


----------



## lenorajoy

Oooh fx fx fx!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Soy worked for me, it can work for you too!!


----------



## Aayla

The soy has done something for sure. I definitely see a change in my body compared to other cycles where I didn't ovulate. It's going to be so hard to not symptom spot lol.


----------



## lenorajoy

I went ahead and symptom spotted. :haha: I made notes of every single thing I noticed that was different from a normal cycle just so I could compare in case it was bfn. And so I would have something to reference later on if it was bfp!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Last dose of provera was yesterday. 10mg for 5 days. Hurry up AF!! 100mg clomid awaits!


----------



## lenorajoy

Seriously, AF! Don't keep us waiting!


----------



## puffers121

Wishing all of you luck!


----------



## lenorajoy

How are you feeling puffers?


----------



## puffers121

Well i have a lot less anxiety after yesterday!! I had my first ultrasound and saw my little baby's heart flickering! So happy. I havent felt too bad, just mild nausea and tiredness!


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww! Seeing the heartbeat makes it so much more real! I loved every ultrasound.

I'm glad you aren't feeling too badly so far! I hope first trimester is smooth sailing for you and sickness stays away.


----------



## lenorajoy

:o I just happened to look at the bfps on the first page of this thread and saw Amber's name in January!! Is this true, is she preggo and having a boy??


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes she is!!! She's rounding 3rd tri now , going to have him August 31st I believe!!


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG!!!! She may never see this, but HUGE congrats to her!! Oh, I'm so happy she's finally going to get her rainbow! :cry:


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope she was finally able to get some answers health-wise, too.


----------



## Aayla

Puffers: how exciting..the first ultrasound. Did you get a picture? 

AFM: Ugh woke up so cold. I even got the afghan from the couch because DH has been stealing the blanket but that apparently didn't help. So huge temp drop today.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Puffers: how exciting..the first ultrasound. Did you get a picture?
> 
> AFM: Ugh woke up so cold. I even got the afghan from the couch because DH has been stealing the blanket but that apparently didn't help. So huge temp drop today.

aww pickles! I was hopeful for you!


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey all congratulations offers that's the best thing ever xxx


----------



## Aayla

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Puffers: how exciting..the first ultrasound. Did you get a picture?
> 
> AFM: Ugh woke up so cold. I even got the afghan from the couch because DH has been stealing the blanket but that apparently didn't help. So huge temp drop today.
> 
> aww pickles! I was hopeful for you!Click to expand...


I'm not calling myself out yet. lol I just think it was the room temp. Hubby likes to have the fan of the ac on as he likes the white noise, but the ac part is off. Our weather changed to cooler temps, particularly at night, as we have rain coming and since the ac is hooked up to the window the fan is bringing in the cold air. I thought the afghan would help because DH has been stealing the blankets. but the room was just too cold and the afghan had too large of holes. 

I have had a few symptoms start. had some heartburn yesterday and today. Today my boobs hurt, particularly on the sides. Bit of flushed skin as well. Late last night I had really sensitive smell. Hubby went into the 7-11 to grab a slurpee. The store smells because of the chicken they sell. He got into the car and he was just rank. He was only in there for maybe a min, but it was like he worked an 8 hour shift in the store. (I used to work at one and we always came home smelling). 2 nights ago we did the same thing and I didn't smell anything on him. So I was extra sensitive last night.


----------



## lenorajoy

I hope those hormones are leading up to something great for you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I want sore boobs and sensitive smells. :haha:

My temps are up so i know the provera worked, now to wait for them to drop. :happydance:


----------



## Aayla

How long does it normally take for af to come after provera? Mine usually came about 4 or 5 days after my last pill. I hope it comes soon for you! sending af vibes to you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> How long does it normally take for af to come after provera? Mine usually came about 4 or 5 days after my last pill. I hope it comes soon for you! sending af vibes to you.

it should be here in about a week, hopefully


----------



## puffers121

Aayla said:


> Puffers: how exciting..the first ultrasound. Did you get a picture?
> 
> AFM: Ugh woke up so cold. I even got the afghan from the couch because DH has been stealing the blanket but that apparently didn't help. So huge temp drop today.

Here's a picture of the ultrasound. Sorry it's not great quality! I love my little blob. Keep the faith guys!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2017-06-13 at 6.07.10 PM.png
File size: 182.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lenorajoy

Aww little string bean!! So cute! Babies are such miracles. And so are our bodies! That we can grow something like that on the inside of us...


----------



## Gemini19156

Such a sweet little blob, congrats puffers!

_As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator._


----------



## lenorajoy

Hi Gemini! :hi: Welcome to BNB!


----------



## Gemini19156

Thanks, lenora! I've been in the June/July testers thread and lurking on this one - happy to join in the conversation :)

I'll be taking my next test on Saturday if nothing changes between now and then!


----------



## lenorajoy

Woohoo!! We like testers! :haha: Fx you'll get a bfp! Have you been ttc long or just starting out?


----------



## Gemini19156

Haha yes, the name gave it away! This is our 4th cycle of TTC, which feels like forever but I know really isn't. This month we used the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor for the first time, and I got peak days on June 3rd and 4th - so assuming that's right, I'm currently about 12DPO. I've tested twice this month (at 10DPO and 6DPO) and got BFNs, but hoping I'll have better results Saturday at 14DPO!


----------



## lenorajoy

Fx timing was perfect and you'll have some good lines this weekend! Looking forward to seeing more tests. 

I was very lucky and somehow managed to conceive on my first cycle not preventing. My sex drive was crazy insane around o, so there was lots of bding around then. :haha: I can only imagine how long 4 months of it must seem, not to mention those that have been trying much longer than that! We have some ladies here that have had a very long and difficult road. :hugs:


----------



## Gemini19156

Wow, very lucky lady!! Yes, I know there are folks who have been trying a lot longer than we have - one of the best things about joining BnB is feeling less alone in all this.

Hoping the CBFM helped us get the timing right. My fiancé has a congenital heart condition that makes it difficult for him to 'finish the job', so in a good month we're only able to BD maybe 3-4 times - so our timing really has to be perfect or it ain't happening!


----------



## lenorajoy

There are a ton of really great supportive ladies in this forum, that's for sure! Sorry to hear about DF's heart condition! I can see how that would make things more complicated. Hopefully the CBFM will do the trick and you'll have a tiny bean of your own baking soon!


----------



## mommapowers32

May I join? I read the first post and currently in my tww dpo 1 :) morning ladies!


----------



## lenorajoy

Morning mommapowers! Welcome! 1 dpo :coffee: Time passes so slowly in the tww, doesn't it?


----------



## lenorajoy

Oh yes, will both of you new ladies copy and paste the last paragraph of the agreement on the first post of this thread please? We just want to make sure we're all on the same page with supporting each other. :)


----------



## Aayla

Welcome Gemini and Mommapowers! 


Had loads of symptoms yesterday. So far today nothing but I only got up an hour ago. Temp rose back up today. I was hoping for a slightly bigger rise but it's above cover line so that's good. 

I'm itching to test even though nothing will show. :haha: Tomorrow I leave for a 6 day holiday with my sister and hubby. We get to stay at my aunt's place while she is in her summer home in Alberta. She lives in Nanaimo on Vancouver Island during the winter months. She has this cute trailer with an enclosed deck extension and a fire pit in her yard. So just going to relax, do a few activities around the island and mostly read and sit by a fire. and do some cross stitching. 14dpo is the day after I get back so I will probably test then.


----------



## Gemini19156

Just added the last paragraph to my first post! :)

Sounds like a lovely vacation, Aayla!


----------



## Catmumof4

Welcome to the newbies and good luck aayla sounds amazing wish I could escape for a while lol x


----------



## lenorajoy

That sounds like the perfect way to wait out the tww! I hope it goes quickly for you. Can't wait to see some tests in here!!

I'll probably check in at some point tomorrow, but if I don't get a chance I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## FLArmyWife

Welcome to our newcomers and I thank you for reading the first post and agreeing.

I will try to catch up better when I get a chance. <3 our Fab ladies


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

welcome newcomers.


----------



## Aayla

Arrived safe and sound to our destination. It is like camping but with electricity. It is nice to get away. 

Temp went up some more Loads of symptoms today. Trying hard to not get my hopes up but it's hard. Heavy nausea today that had me dry heaving, sensitive to smells, tingly boobs, flushed and sensitive skin, heartburn, increased creamy cm, weird taste in my mouth. 

Bought a 2 pack of frer. May test tomorrow. If bfn I will try to wait until Thursday morning to test again.


----------



## FLArmyWife

aayla- don't forget travel can affect your temps but everything is sounding promising. FX


----------



## Gemini19156

I think this might be my BFP!! Top test is from yesterday, bottom test from this morning. AF is expected on Monday, but today my temp also went up to the highest non-fever temp I've ever had...what do you guys think??

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/lriggs1/unnamed_zpstclfv6av.jpg


----------



## Aayla

Gemini: wow totally see a line on the second pic!! WoO Hoo! 

Afm: Huge temp drop but discarding it. Cold room and air mattress deflated. Plus I am on an island. Lol oh well. No point on temping really. It will help lesson the obsessiveness. Didn't test as I was too pissed off at being on the floor :haha: 

But I did have dry heaving because I am hungry. Hubby is concerned because this isn't normal for me.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aayla - Have fun on your vacation! Sounds really nice and your chart looks promising, especially that dip at 6 DPO. I will be keeping my fx for you :)

Gemini - Welcome! I definitely see a line and it is not a squinter either. I think congratulations are in order for you :happydance:


----------



## Catmumof4

Congratulations gemini xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

yay.............


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im still waiting on AF. :cry:


----------



## Aayla

Bummer Onerth. .but it can take up to a week to come. Hopefully it comes soon.


----------



## FLArmyWife

congrats gemini

onerth boo..

aayla.. ugh I hate when the air mattress deflates. fx it is all good signs


----------



## Aayla

OH MY GOD. A freaking second line came up and I can't capture it on camera. I see a tad bit of colour to it. I hope this is it and not the indent line. Although it looks very different than the last time I just got indent lines.

I am 10dpo today. I have one frer left. Going to have to wait at least 2 days. 

I will continue trying to get a pic


----------



## Aayla

This is the best picture I could get
 



Attached Files:







20170618_085353.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Aayla

Better pic!
 



Attached Files:







20170618_090543.jpg
File size: 99.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gemini19156

Thank you everybody! We are super excited and just keeping FX'd that everything looks good at the first DR appointment. Fiancé already ordered a copy of "The Expectant Father" - too cute! :) Aayla - I think I maybe see something, but definitely wait a few more days to test again.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aayla I do think I see something! My tests at 10 dpo were very light, almost squinters, and looked very similar to yours. I really hope this is it for you! Fx

Onerth I hope AF shows for you soon :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

temps are still up but hopefully theyll drop soon and shell come. A few more days left


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG!! What a weekend to miss!

Congrats Gemini!! So excited for you!

And Aayla... I SEE THAT LINE!! Ohhh I can't wait to see the next test! Everything crossed you get a stronger line and a true BFP and you'll finally have a rainbow baby baking!!

Onerth - COME ON AF! I really hope she comes soon and won't keep you waiting. :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

AFM - I finally pumped 4 oz for the very first time this morning! :happydance: I started taking fenugreek again and so far so good! It doesn't seem to be bothering DD this time and seems to have given me a boost! I'm increasing the dose a little bit more today because my pee does not yet smell like maple syrup. :rofl: Not something I ever thought I'd want.


----------



## Aayla

This morning's test was meh. I don't think my hold was long enough as I went pee in the middle of the night. Going to pick up more tests. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm guessing peeing in the middle of the night isn't normal for you! That's a good sign. :) I started doing that about a week before my bfp!


----------



## Aayla

Not totally normal. I have lots of other symptoms as well. On my last bfp I got a super squinter (way less than yesterday's test) at 10dpo. Then bfn at 11 and 12 dpo (all on frers). But then on 13dpo got a light pink line and on 14dpo a very obvious line. 

So it is likely doing that again lol. I am more hoping that I am not getting indent lines.


----------



## lenorajoy

That one didn't look like an indent, but you never know. Very hopeful, though!


----------



## Aayla

Yeah even somewhat dry yesterday's test doesn't look like my indent line tests. Far too obvious of a line. Just going to have to wait until morning lol. This will be a very long day. Lol may not even be able to wait until morning.


----------



## lenorajoy

I remember just how long the days were waiting to test! Ugh, they just drag by!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:dust: aayla

after a week of brown breakthrough spotting I started my bcp placebo pills saturday and AF just showed up. I'll send her your way onerth! 

ick.. AF with my endo is always rough. Wish she'd shown up last week when I had family here to help watch little man but oh well..

hope all our ladies had a good weekend and all those papas and papas to be did too


----------



## lenorajoy

Sorry about the rough AF, FLA. She never comes when it's convenient, does she? :growlmad:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FLArmyWife said:


> :dust: aayla
> 
> after a week of brown breakthrough spotting I started my bcp placebo pills saturday and AF just showed up. I'll send her your way onerth!
> 
> ick.. AF with my endo is always rough. Wish she'd shown up last week when I had family here to help watch little man but oh well..
> 
> hope all our ladies had a good weekend and all those papas and papas to be did too

Ill gladly take her! Heavy, light, normal. Bring it on! :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Old blood type spotting/light AF just now! I pray it gets heavier so i can start 100mg Clomid tomorrow!!!!! 

" plan":
AF 6/20 
Clomid 6/20-6/25
O around 7/5-7/8


:happydance:


----------



## Aayla

Yay Onerth!!! It is so weird to cheer for af :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Lenora* - Great to hear that breastfeeding is going well! I'm glad it is working for you :)

*Aayla* - I hope it was a true BFP for you and not an indent. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker. Fx for you!

*FLarmy* - I'm so sorry endo makes your periods so rough :( I hope the pain eases for you soon :hugs:

*Onerth* - Yay for the start of AF :happydance:


----------



## Aayla

Took another test today. Nothing. I have enough to be testing tomorrow, Wednesday and I have a frer digi (from the test and confirm box). The digi will be used way later on if I get decent lines


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BOO aayla. :( 

I decided to add Pregnitude back into the mix. Im not sure if did anything in the past but maybe it will magically help now. 

and of course i went swimming, which stops/slows AF and now almost nothing. :wacko: Get on with it Uterus- MAKE IT RAIN! :blush:


----------



## lenorajoy

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Get on with it Uterus- MAKE IT RAIN! :blush:

This made me laugh!

I really hope your uterus cooperates and the pregnitude is magical! I totally get trying something you've tried before and hoping it magically works this time. That's me with trying to increase my milk supply! 


Aayla - I really really hope your next test shows some good lines! :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Woke up to nothing. ...dang it! It was enough for a pad, old blood but tapered to nothing after the pool. Does that count as cd1 or spotting since nothing after?


----------



## lenorajoy

Hmm... I'd probably count it as spotting unfortunately. Now if it picks back up and you have a short AF, I'd say count it as CD1. Hoping she's not far off!


----------



## Aayla

12dpo, fmu. Definitely something there in person.
 



Attached Files:







20170620_075907.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lenorajoy

I can see it better zoomed out! :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I see it!!

Cd2...starting 100mg clomid


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I see it without even having to bring up the picture xx

Good luck onerth!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks! I am addicted to testing early when I have symptoms but it also drives me batty :haha: and no one in my life believes in light lines. Even if it was just slightly darker..nope...the only positive I have is both my mom and my DH can see today's. So we shall see.


----------



## lenorajoy

Really hoping for a more obvious line today! Then you can tell those naysayers to shove it! :haha:


----------



## Aayla

No line at all today :cry: I don't think I can trust in frer any more. This isn't the first cycle I got lines like these and turned out not pregnant. The last time I even got blood taken and I was <1 hcg. 

I think these might just be indent lines showing through. 

I have a digi left so I will wait to take that until af is late. She is due on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm so sorry, Aayla... :hugs: Holding out hope that you'll still get your bfp! FRER really needs to stop advertising that they're good for early testing. Clearly they're not reliable before AF.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

As an existing/prospected member of the Fab Family I hereby agree to adhere to this mission statement. Should I fail to follow the mission statement I will receive ONE warning before being asked to remove myself. Should I then fail to remove myself appropriate action will be taken my members of the thread to alert a BNB moderator.
 
Mushymilkfor2 

I've been a member of bnb for a few years, on and off. I'm currently 7dpo right now and itching to test! Not gonna lie I've already taken two pregnancy tests haha, I'm too eager! 

I've wanted to get pregnant with my third since my second was around 8 or 9 months old, but with tandem feeding my two my period has taken a while to get back. It just officially came back last month at 17 months pp. it's been long awaited, and I was actually happy to get her back! I've been using opks since we first started ttc number 3, around 8 months pp. 

Ovulation confirmed on Wednesday the 14th. Trying not to get my hopes up, but they're already pretty high up there haha plus my 2.5 year old keeps talking about the baby girl in my belly. Hes actually been talking about it for a few weeks. It'd be nice to know if he's right!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im picking up my DD1 from camp 3 days early. Not to be a debbie downer but this one girl was bullying her to the point of accidents and crying... Momma Bear roared and im going to get her. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Aayla

Welcome Mushy!! 

Onerth: Oh no! that totally sucks. I would have pulled my kid out too.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Welcome Mushy!!
> 
> Onerth: Oh no! that totally sucks. I would have pulled my kid out too.

Thanks. Its been going on since at least Monday and NO ONE told me. I got a letter from DD today about it all. I understand petty bullying " she said my shirt was ugly" but this wasnt that. 

and the camp tried to say " she seems happy and im sure she will want to stay"...really? Happy when shes peeing herself? Crying? mad? sad? Which part exactly is she happy about????? :cry:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

*Aayla* you still have plenty of time, girl! There is still hope for you. I often got negatives before my BFPs :hugs:

Welcome *Mushy*! I remember you from when I was TTC my third. This really is a fantastic group and the ladies on here are wonderful. Keeping my fx for your BFP and a girly this time :pink:

*Onerth* that's awful that you had to cut her time at camp early because that girl wouldn't leave her alone. Why can't kids let each other have fun? I never understood bullying.

I guess I should do a quick update since it has been a while. Grace is now 10 months old. I can't believe in only a couple more months and we will be celebrating her first birthday! Seriously where has the time gone?! She is so close to walking now it is scaring me. She sure has me on my toes, which is hard considering that I'm getting huge now. I'm also finding it hard to believe that we have less than 100 days now until we meet our fourth and final baby :shock:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (2).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lenorajoy

Welcome Mushy! :hi: Fx this will be your month!

Onerth - How awful! Bullies are the worst... I don't understand why kids are so awful toward one another. I was on the receiving end of bullying growing up, and unfortunately had to move schools to get away from it. I hope DD is okay... I'm sorry you had to take her out of camp early, but I'm glad she'll be away from the bully. :hugs:

Lilmiss - She's so cute! She looks like such a happy girl. :cloud9:

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## FLArmyWife

welcome mushy

ugh onerth that SUCKS! (btw AF has left here so she should be in full force heading your way :winkwink:) 

lilmiss- time really does fly by huh? She is adorable. Also can't believe you're over halfway to your surprise baby!

lenora- Hope the BFing is going well


for those that may pop in on my blog.. I apologize for the long absence but hope to post an explanation post today


----------



## lenorajoy

FLA I hope things have been going well with you and Sweets! I'll be looking out for that update. :)

Breastfeeding is going well. Still not pumping what Sylvie needs during the day, but breastfeeding goes pretty smoothly in the evenings. I need to call the doctor's office and make sure they actually called my insurance company to get a LC pre-certified so I can finally see one. I just can't afford to pay out of pocket for one, they're so expensive! LLL basically just went through all of the things I've already tried and then referred me to a LC that can see us for a potential tongue tie. So that wasn't terribly useful. I've read tongue ties can cause issues with so much more than feeding, so I'm hoping we can see one sooner rather than later. I'd rather deal with it while she's younger!


----------



## Aayla

Did the 6 days sooner digi which says 99% accurate 2 days before missed period (af due on saturday). It was a NO. So again..frer is giving false lines. Likely the indent. 

The only silver lining from this are my symptoms. Without ovulation I don't have these symptoms at all. So I am pretty sure the soy made me ovulate. 

Now just to wait for af and try again.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm so sorry Aayla! All the hpts seem to be awful lately. :dust: for next cycle!


----------



## Aayla

I'm staying a tad hopeful until af shows up. If she is late and next weekend a test still says no then I will get a blood test and then be done with it. My lp used to be 18 days but it slowly changed to 16. So who knows. 

I still have some symptoms that are definitely not pms.


----------



## lenorajoy

It would be a lovely surprise to still get bfp! Plenty of ladies still get bfn until after AF is late.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Shes home now. Im on AF now so she can go to someone else who needs her ;)


----------



## Aayla

yay for Af for you Onerth!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Holy man! I've missed a lot!
Welcome to all who joined this amazing group of ladies!

Aayla- I was getting sooooo excited for you! There seems to still be hope! 

Congrats on the BFPs.

Onearth- Yay for your period. You can have mine! Lol!

Lenora- Glad Sylvie is doing great! Maybe your dh could help increase your milk lol!

AFM- I FINALLY got my sex drive back! And then some! Holy man I'm think about it constantly! DH can't keep up with me. Lol

Ellie is doing great! I'm well aware of how blessed I am to have such an easy baby. She sleeps 10-12 hours a night. We have started vegetables once a day and she's a pro. She was baptized last weekend. She is sooooo close to sitting. She rolls tummy to back and back to tummy. She talks all the time. I never imagined a live this deep. Like, you know you will love them but you can't imagine how deep it is.


----------



## AugustAngel15

The gown she wore for baptism is over 100 years old. My husband, his mom, aunts and uncles, grandpa, and great grandpa have ALL been baptized in that gown!
 



Attached Files:







20170617_150825.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9









FB_IMG_1497812868044.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10









20170603_131759.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lenorajoy

Onerth - FINALLY!! AF has never been so welcome! :haha: :dust:

August - Holy moly, Ellie is so advanced! Sylvie is right there with her, except with the sleeping and I haven't started her on solids yet. She looks like such a happy, healthy baby! And she better be easy on you, she caused enough trouble before she was born! :haha: How lovely about the baptism gown, too. I know what you mean, you know you'll love your baby, but you can't even imagine what that kind of love is like until you actually have one. It's such a different love!
LOL I just noticed you're 58 weeks pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Aayla

August: ellie looks great. And that is awesome she is sleeping like that. 

AFM: I picked up a 2 pack box of a different brand. Ended up getting them for free so no money wasted. Lol straight up BFN. I am 15dpo. So I am calling it. And I am never using frer again. 

I think I said this before but the silver lining is that I am pretty sure I ovulated. I never get these symptoms unless I do.


----------



## lenorajoy

I can't blame you Aayla, no sense in spending loads of money on tests that seem to no longer be any better than any other test. They're about as bad as blue dyes. I hope AF comes swiftly and you get another good o next cycle!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DS wore my dads baptism outfit. That was really sweet so i understand that :)


----------



## Aayla

Horrible horrible friday. Went to go grab some stuff out of the trunk and saw it was missing. I immediately knew my car was broken into. Sure enough when we looked on the driver's side it was. My wallet (which was hidden), 24 case of pepsi, and toilet paper (which really peeves me as we have none in the house). They went through my other stuff but it was nothing worth taking. They even left the bit of change I had. 

My brother is coming home and he may be able to fix the broken piece so my car isn't as compromised. Called the landlord and told them I need a space in the underground. 

I'm so irritated. Toilet paper is expensive.


----------



## lenorajoy

For something you literally only buy to dirty and flush down the toilet, toilet paper is stupid expensive! How awful, I'm sorry someone broke into your car and stole your things. Wallet stuff is a pain to replace, too! I hope there wasn't much in it to be misused.


----------



## Aayla

Not much. my new driver's license. Thankfully my paper one is still valid until August. It costs stupid money to replace the picture one, which we do not have. My bank card, which I have already replaced now. $20 cash, my care card (medical), and my company post office discount card. 

Oh and my wallet was a coach wallet. My first ever Coach I bought when I was in Vegas. It's not expensive. The little ones are only $30. But it was still my first one. Sad about that.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Oy vey! We had someone break into our car and steal our GPS. 

We had one guy break our back window because we wouldnt give him $10. 

Yeah people are dumb. :growlmad:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh man, I'm sorry your car was broken into! Mine was rummaged through one night, but thankfully for my massively messy car, I think the person got scared of our motion light and didn't stick around to keep looking and I had about $30 in the change drawer thing. But dang, stealing toilet paper seems so low, for whatever reason. 

I'm 10 dpo today and just bought some first response tests. They weren't like this the last time I used them? Why do people hate them so much? What other brand is conpairable?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

People are so low sometimes. I can't believe you all had your cars broken into. Ugh! The world we live in.

Good luck testing Mushy! I think people don't like the new First Response because of the number of people that get EVAPs or indents. I think it is honestly the way it is made. The curvy handle probably has something to do with the way the test strip is placed to show the line more, whether it is a true BFP or whether they are just seeing the antibody strip. I've always had good luck with the Walmart cheapies until just before this baby. I kept getting EVAPs on every single test despite not being pregnant. I used Wondfo to test with this baby.


----------



## pinkpassion

Look on Amazon at the reviews of the first response. There are so many people that got false positives and also so many people who had almost negative when other tests were blatantly positive, I was the later. I freaked out thinking I was having a chemical because my lines were so light and not darkening, same with several women I know.


----------



## Catmumof4

Hey ladies sorry iv been Mia aayla did u get ur bfp?? 
Afm I did this this evening?!?!


----------



## Catmumof4

???
 



Attached Files:







PhotoEditor-1498341961398.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lenorajoy

It seems most brands that people normally trust have been really bad lately. Sad for the early testers! I'd order some cheapie like the wondfos on amazon.


----------



## lenorajoy

That's a positive catmum or at least on its way! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Catmumof4

I'm due on today, I have tweaked the colour as u can see so I'm doubting myself lol x


----------



## lenorajoy

Do you have other brands of tests or just CB?


----------



## Aayla

no bfp for me. 16dpo today. No sign of af really. Slightly more creamy cm which I do tend to get just before she comes, and (tmi) a very distinct smell which I have. So I suspect she is coming soon. My LP has been as long as 18 days before so who knows. And I have PCOS so that could mess up my length as well. 


This isn't the first time frers have let me down and got my hopes up. They did it last year too. Constantly giving me indent lines. When I did a test yesterday morning I did it with Western Family brand. 2 in a box for $12. Not sure of the sensitivity. Probably 25 miu which is the standard. Today there is not even an evap line. Think I may just stick with this brand if af is late. Early testing is giving me nothing but heartache.

Catmum: that looks positive to me.


----------



## lenorajoy

I can't blame you Aayla. Early testing is not easy on the emotions!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry Aayla :( I hate the TWW. Has to be the longest time ever. I'm keeping my FX for you that you'll get your BFP soon :hugs:

Catmum - That looks like the start of a positive although I'd retest with a pink dye just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Finishing Clomid tonight. Ive been taking my Pregnitude during AF, which is different. Usually i take it after AF but i think thats not enough time since it helps with O and eggs. You never know, that extra week could make a difference..i hope anyway.


----------



## Catmumof4

Just did two tests both with fmu and both bfn. Could cry. Feel a right idiot now for getting so excited over what was probably an evap line!!!!


----------



## FLArmyWife

catmum- it takes 48 hours for the hct to change strength enough to make a difference in a line. Don't give up hope yet, it could still just be too early


----------



## Catmumof4

Ah OK I wonder I hate not knowing what my body is doing x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I got my BFP! I'm so shocked, I know it only takes one time, but seriously my husband and I only dtd the day before ovulation. It's very faint today, and I'm kind of scared it's because the new frers suck, but here's to hoping it's not. I'll probably be testing daily for a month haha 

Catmum, what tests did you use? I did FRER and got a faint positive but my wondfos are blank, not even a hint of positive. I'm hoping i'm not getting excited over an evap either, but I have a good feeling. 

I uploaded a picture, its vvvf, but definitely pink irl!
 



Attached Files:







2017-06-25_06-43-18_386.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lenorajoy

FX that line darkens for you mushy!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

can anyone please share the water??? I want a BFP!


----------



## lenorajoy

I'd ship a barrel of it your way if I thought it'd get you preggo!


----------



## FLArmyWife

I'd also send you a keg worth onerth!

Mushy- I love editing testing pics so here are some for you 
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mushy pos.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9









mushy neg.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thank you flarmy! 

I wish I could give away some fertility to those that want it! I wish it was easy for everyone that wanted it and hard af for all those that don't. 

Here's this mornings test!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5441.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Massive congrats, Mushy! That was super quick :)

Onerth I would LOVE to send you some of my fertility if it were possible especially after being on here since the Fab Fam was started and watching your struggles during that time. We were ntnp after our third was born because we did eventually want one more... but I was NOT expecting to get pregnant so quickly with the baby I'm carrying now, especially since it took lots of struggles to get baby #3. I guess I can get pregnant rather quickly but I do have a hard time keeping my pregnancies for some reason. This baby is some sort of miracle and must have been meant to be. I can only hope that one day you'll get another baby, and it'll probably be like my situation, when you're least expecting it :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Mushy!! No question about that. BFP!!!


----------



## Aayla

Nothing going on here. Ending the day of 18 dpo and not a single sign of af.


----------



## lenorajoy

:bfp: Mushy!! No denying that line!


----------



## FLArmyWife

agreed mushy bfp!

onerth- sending you SOOO much :dust:

aayla- gree that must be frustrating. 

lenora- how is baby s doing?


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla - :trouble: AF better get a move on! She's unfashionably late to the party.

FLA - She's doing great! She slept horribly last night, and so of course I got terrible sleep, too. That's unusual for her, though, and she usually sleeps really well...once I can get her in bed. That's starting to get frustrating as she typically won't go to bed until 10-11 and I need to get up at 4:30 to actually have time to take a shower and get myself, her, and everything else ready in the morning. Plus it would be nice to have time in the evening to prep things for the morning, do dishes, and clean. I'm hoping soon she will just start going to bed earlier on her own. I attempted to let her cry for a few minutes last night after I had put her to bed and she woke up about an hour later, but I just couldn't let her cry. I'm apparently just not one of those mothers that can let her baby cry it out for 10-15 minutes. Once I read that babies stop crying because they give up on anyone coming I just can't get that out of my head and I feel terrible.

I totally didn't mean for that to turn into a rant, sorry! She's doing really well otherwise. Her weight gain hasn't been fantastic despite fortifying, but she's happy and healthy, so I don't care. She's just a slender baby! Hopefully she won't struggle with being overweight as she grows up. :) It's so funny, she started to try to crawl many weeks ago, but now when she lays on her tummy she lifts her chest, arms, and legs up like a skydiver. It's probably doing wonders for her back muscles and glutes, and I'm sure she'll just decide to start crawling one day out of the blue without much practice.

I finally got her to laugh on Sunday!! I was so excited! She's such a happy, smiley baby, but she just hasn't laughed for some reason. Tickling still just makes her squirm. She's so ticklish, though! I wonder if she's so ticklish like I was that it's just really intense and she doesn't know what to make of it.


----------



## Aayla

Love that Bat. haven't seen that in awhile. Yep, she is late. Not even :sex: has gotten anything to come. :haha: If she isn't here by the weekend I am taking my last test as I will be 4 days late from my longest LP. If it's negative I will have to induce af to come with provera.


----------



## Aayla

baby laughter is the best. I will sit and watch videos of it. and I bet she will be zooming along in no time. 

Nothing wrong with holding your baby and comforting her. I know I won't be a let them cry it out mom either.


----------



## lenorajoy

I know it'll only be like this for a short time and before I know it she'll be starting school, so I'm okay with it. I have to remind myself of that sometimes when I'm getting frustrated, but it helps keep me calm. Another BNBer said her baby finally started going to bed earlier around 5 months and we're almost there, so I'm hoping it'll happen soon!

And yes, baby laughter is the absolute best! I will do anything to get those laughs! <3


----------



## Aayla

Tested and negative. As I thought it would be. 

Why do cramps have to be so similar. I feel like I could be getting af type cramps but they sort of feel like pregnancy twinges and gas. :haha:


----------



## Aayla

Woke up with cramps today. They went away by the time I got to work but started coming back around 5. Have been off and on since then. Started taking my temp again. FF took my cross hairs away because it of so I discarded it for now. 

Hope af shows up soon. Looks like she may come on her own. Every time I go to the bathroom I hope to see pink. So weird for that. But the sooner she comes the sooner I can move on. 


How is everyone doing. It's been so quiet lately.


----------



## lenorajoy

It's been very quiet! I hope everyone is doing well.

Nothing new here, other than Sylvie having a huge blowout diapers two nights in a row! Thankfully yesterday she was sitting on my lap and it only went up her back. On Wednesday she was sleeping in her car set and it was EVERYWHERE. :sick: I had to take the whole thing outside and hose it down. Sylvie went in the bath fully clothed! :haha: We just moved up to size 2 diapers and it isn't time to move up again yet, so I'm thinking it may just be that the Huggies diapers that the sitter has don't fit her well enough to prevent blowouts. When she poops in those it always starts coming out the leg hole. Won't be buying any more of those! I don't like them anyway, but we ended up with a box of newborns that we didn't get a chance to use before she moved up to size 1, so I had to just exchange it for a larger size.


----------



## Aayla

Hahaha. My cousin just posted a pic of her new born like that. She slept through the night and my cuz took advantage of the sleep ended up all over their bed. Got over 2500 likes on Instagram. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

we got a new bunny and we have been over the moon about him. <3


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe how sweet onerth

we have issues with LUVS diapers. Absolutely terrible! Thankfully, knock on wood, we have yet to have a blowout EVER.
DH prefers pampers (that's what he grew up on) and I prefer huggies. Both work well with Sweets so it usually just depends on who buys them or what is on sale. 

Today was a rough bday. Sweets got up an hour early and refused to nap all day. Cue having one of the crankiest most pain in the butt toddlers ever. Dh wanted to go out to dinner and I obliged because I just wasn't in the mood to cook. Of course, before the salads even came out (before entrees) Sweets was throwing stuff all over and screaming. We ate our entrees fast and took dessert to go. As I type Dh is bathing and getting him ready for bed. erewjkkkkkkkk <--- Sweets decided to add that in when he came out to say goodnight lol


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I used to have the biggest issues with huggies, but right now they're what fit both my boys the best. There's occasionally leaks with my oldest (2.5) but I think he moves the diaper on purpose. 

That sounds horrible, I hate dealing with toddlers at restaurants, even if they're in a good mood. They're just so obnoxious haha my husband pretty much refuses to dine out with them unless he has no other choice.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I cant speak on sposie dipes, we used cloth


----------



## Aayla

No af and took one more frer test. No phantom lines thankfully. BFN. So I am now thinking I didn't actually ovulate. Only when I don't O is my cycle this long. I can't find my provera for some reason so I am just waiting. I know they are here but no idea how they disappeared. 

Well I can't complain too much. Having no period is better than having one all the time. Lol


----------



## lenorajoy

:hugs: Sorry AF is keeping you waiting so long, Aayla. I hope she shows soon and you have better luck next cycle!

We often have leaks with Huggies. Pampers fit Sylvie really well. I think we had one small pack of Luvs and we mostly didn't like the plasticky feel they had and the fact the newborn size didn't have the line that changed color when wet. Those lines were great in the early weeks because it was so hard to tell if the diaper was wet! It's easier to tell by feel now, but luckily Pampers till have the lines in size 2. I have to admit the patterns on the Huggies are adorable. If they fit Sylvie better I might buy them. I HATE the scrunchy waist in the back, though! It makes the tabs stick to the inside of the diaper, so if you have a poopy one you'll likely end up with poop on the tabs so you can't wrap it up without sticking your fingers in it! That happened with both blowouts. :sick:

I hope all of our American ladies had a lovely Independence Day!


----------



## Aayla

Still no af. I am trying Parsley tea to bring it on. There's some women who say it has worked. I'm definitely getting the cramping so something is going on. I still can't find my provera. I am now wondering if I threw it out when I got the birth control prescription. I have 2 refills of that but really don't want to use it if I don't have to. 

I'm just taking it a day at a time. 

I signed up to volunteer at a farm sanctuary. I go on Saturday to meet the animals and get acquainted. Not sure what I will be doing there. Probably mucking stalls and feeding the animals. 

I'm just excited to be actively doing something to help animals hands on (other than not eating them lol). 

I feel like there has been a spiritual shift within me over the last week ish. Most don't believe I will stick with being a vegan because I have done it and stopped before. But I think this time is different. Like I am removing shackles I didn't know I had. 

and I think this is a good feeling to have. I'm not even sure about focusing on ttc. I do want af to come just for my own ovarian health but doc said it can be gone for up to 3 months before I have to use BC or provera to induce. 

I'm really enjoying making my body healthy and with it I hope to have enough weight loss to do IUI.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla, i hope she shows soon!!!!!!!!! 

Im WTO. :coffee:


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies! I know it's been forever and there are several 'newer' ladies but I just wanted to say 'hi'
Doing alright here. I've finally got my laptop up and running again. It was way too difficult keeping up on my phone, hopefully I can manage popping in now and then. 
I hope you're all doing well
FX'd and loads of dust to our ladies who are still waiting on their BFP's


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, Onerth - How are you ladies getting on?

Busy - It's been so long! How are you and all the busy clan doing? Is D growing like a weed and learning all kinds of new things?


----------



## Aayla

hello all! Things are going ok. Still no af haha. But oh well. 

I start volunteering at a farm sanctuary tomorrow. I can't wait to meet all the animals! 

I'm down 10.3 lbs in the 12 days I have been officially vegan. (was vegetarian as of June 1 but lost no weight due to holidays). only 51.7 lbs to go and then we can do IUI. When I am at the half way point we will be putting money away for the IUI. This will give us time to catch up on some bills that went askew from our holidays. 

Other than that I am feeling fabulous. I start my math class very soon as well. Need to do some upgrading before I can go to University. 

So lots of things on the go. 

how is everyone else? 

Onerth did you O?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Aayla volunteering the farm sanctuary sounds like a lovely idea! I hope it goes well for you. We live on a small farm and it definitely helps keep your mind off of the stress of TTC.

I know I haven't updated much, and I apologize. Grace is doing well. She has jumped a curve on the growth charts in all areas. Still not walking and still no teeth yet but I think we're getting close to both. She has been testing the waters about letting go to walk and has been fussy the past couple days, so hopefully we'll see some pearly whites soon.

AFM I had my midwife appointment and she is concerned about my belly size. I am measuring 34 weeks by fundal height so she ordered me an ultrasound for next week to see why. She is suspecting excessive fluid, but I think I'm just due for a big baby, especially considering the fact that all my other babies were large for dates. I guess we'll see. I'm really nervous though.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## busytulip

Forgot to wish you a happy 30 weeks on your journal lilmiss

The volunteer position at the farm sanctuary sounds like a great outreach for you Aayla. Well done on your weight loss! 

Thanks for asking Lenora. We are all doing pretty well. D is growing like a weed. He is so strong and curious. I love this age
Can't believe Sylvie is over 5 months...it's gone so fast

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## FLArmyWife

hope all you ladies are well. sounds like overall all is good in the hood 


as for the disposable diaper talk; C grew up on pampers so that is his preference. I prefer huggies. Sweets is SO small waisted (still wearing size 6month shorts!) so we NEED that stretchy part in the pack of the diapers that huggies had. If not, it's hard to get the waist part tight enough. 
He's in size 5 diapers just for the leg length and to be able to hold the amount of urine he passes (especially at night) but realistically he could probably be in size 3 in the waist.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thanks Busy :hugs: It is going by too quickly!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies I need some advice. So I have PCOS and my doctor told me it would be a miracle if I ever conceived naturally. So anyways me and my boyfriend aren't actually activity trying right now but not really preventing and well the last three days I've been spotting brown, no cramps and no period. Typically my cycles are around 40ish days or so and I that means I would be due for my period about now. I'm all sorts of confused! I did a CB and a FRER, CB is positive but very faint and FRER is negative... so confused....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test686611

What do you ladies think?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Welcome pinkcupcakes! I can see something faint on both tests... fx!

AFM I had my ultrasound today to determine why I'm measuring so big. The good news is that baby is healthy, everything looks good, although he is measuring on the larger side at 4lbs 3oz (96th percentile) but given that all my kids were large for dates, that wasn't surprising. However I have been diagnosed with polyhydramnios (high fluid) and will need to have regular ultrasounds the rest of my pregnancy. If they feel that the fluid is getting to be too much or if I start getting too uncomfortable, they will take the baby immediately. However, if all seems ok, I will be allowed to go up to 39 weeks. After that, if I do not go into labor on my own, they will induce me. Being diagnosed with polyhydramnios has unfortunately put me on the "high risk" category because, if my waters break, I will need to deliver the baby immediately whether I'm having contractions or not. She told me to take it easy the rest of my pregnancy, which is difficult to do when you have three other kids.


----------



## busytulip

Hi pinkcupcakes I also see faint lines on both of your tests. Good luck, hoping it's the start of your bfp. 

lilmiss :hugs: continued positive thoughts for you my friend


----------



## lenorajoy

Lilmiss, I feel your pain! I had the same diagnosis, though I think it was later on. At 36 weeks, I believe. I think that week I had too much fluid (with the other midwife in the practice), then the next week when I saw my midwife the next week I was fine. I saw the other midwife on my due date and had another ultrasound and I have no idea what the number was on my due date, but she wanted to schedule me for an induction two hours later! She had just given me a sweep, so I talked her into waiting a couple of days to see if labor would start on its own before they induced me. Those fluid levels can obviously vary, so I really hope that diagnosis changes for you. My midwife told me the fluid levels can be higher if baby just peed. :haha:

Sorry I haven't replied to everyone else. I wrote up a whole reply and it timed out or something? Anyway, it disappeared and I got mad at it. Happy 30 weeks to lilmiss and glad to hear things are going well, busy.

Sylvie is growing like mad! She gained 8 oz in 6 days! We're supposed to be seeing an ENT doctor to check for any ties that might be affecting her latch, but I have yet to hear from them to schedule and it's been over a week, so I'll have to call the pediatrician today to see what's going on. And yesterday I managed to get a massive clog in my right boob thanks to two clogged pores. I have yet to clear one of them up despite a lot of pumping and nursing yesterday, so I have that to deal with today, too...


----------



## lenorajoy

Welp, mastitis it is! :sad2: I started having nausea, aches all over, and feverish symptoms. I have an appointment this afternoon to get an antibiotic. :( I was hoping I could avoid this! I've gotten two stringy bits out of the clogged pore and it's not done yet. I'll be spending some time in the shower when I get home... Warm compression on the nipple seems to be doing the trick as both times I got some of the blockage out was after I'd used that. When I pump it feels like my boob is trying to give birth to razor blades, though!


----------



## busytulip

Mastitis is horrid, hope you're in the clear soon. :hugs:


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, I hope so, too. It's basically like having the flu but you also have to pump (or nurse) through terrible pain and feel like your boob - which seems at least a cup size larger than it used to be - is being punched repeatedly.


----------



## pinkpassion

I had mastitis 3 times after E. It was HORRID, felt like death!! Couldn't function while caring for both my girls. I feel for you girl!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear about the mastitis, Lenora! Hopefully the meds kick in for you soon, hun :hugs:

My next ultrasound is at 34 weeks by which they will see if the fluid is still high and if I'll need continued monitoring or if it was like you said the baby had just peed lol. Apparently my midwife said that she likes fluid levels to be below 22 and mine were 29 :shock:


----------



## pinkpassion

Fxd lilmiss!! I'm sorry you are having to deal with that!


----------



## lenorajoy

I kept thinking about your 3 rounds of mastitis, pink! I don't know how you coped or even stuck with it! I've been prone to clogged pores, but they've all cleared up fairly easily until this one. As soon as we got home yesterday Sylvie latched on and after some initial intense pain she got the clog out straight away! I can still feel some lumps I need to work on today, but for the most part I'm back to normal other than being a bit sore. And my right boob is still a bit larger than the left! :haha:

Lilmiss - I hate that doctors can't agree where the upper level of normal is! For some it's 28 and others it's as low as 22! I think my doctor went with 26. I hope your numbers are better the next time around. Really, unless your numbers are really high and your baby is small the chances of anything bad happening are so remote. My AFI wasn't extremely high and Sylvie was 8 lbs 11 oz at birth and was head down most of 3rd trimester and very low in the pelvis for weeks at the end, so the chances of her umbilical cord falling out with waters was not highly likely. Of course, they can't take that chance, which is why it's such an emergency and they don't want your waters breaking anywhere but the hospital if they can help it. As far as I know there's nothing you can do to try to decrease the amount of fluid, so we just hope for the best!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

That makes me feel better, Lenora. It makes sense. This baby isn't small by any means, he was measuring 4lbs 3oz at 30 weeks and his head has been down in my pelvis at every checkup with his feet in my ribs. I just don't see how anything can get in front of him, unless he was born super early. According to the ultrasound, he is on the right side of my belly and the fluid is on the left side.


----------



## lenorajoy

Unless he decides to really move around in the remaining weeks, chances are even if your water breaks at home everything will be fine. Sylvie did some turning front to back in the last couple of weeks, but no flipping over so her head was up (thank goodness!). She ended up with her cord around her neck, but that was easily undone after her head was out.


----------



## busytulip

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## busytulip

Hope everyone is doing alright!
Seems like this thread goes through bouts of quietness more and more frequently


----------



## lenorajoy

It does get very quiet! I hope our ladies waiting for O or AF are doing well and those waiting for their little ones to arrive are enjoying pregnancy and feeling well.

I've just returned from vacation, so I'll try to update a bit later.


----------



## Aayla

Hello all! Hope you summer is going well (or winter for any australians that might be in the group). 

I haven't had much to report or talk about until now. I am down 10 lbs in the last month and after an 82 day cycle (last af was May 14-May 21) I have spotting on my own. Af is due any time now based on the spotting and cramps. I'm so freaking excited. I'm hoping the vegan diet is the direct cause of this turn. It would be so nice if my body is regulating itself. 

So as soon as she gets underway I am doing another round of soy isoflavones and we'll see where this cycle takes us.


----------



## lenorajoy

FX for AF very soon Aayla.

Guys... Sylvie will be 6 months old tomorrow!! :cry: How can this be??


----------



## FLArmyWife

fx aayla

time sure does fly huh lenora?


----------



## lenorajoy

At this rate she'll 1 in a couple of months! I mean, I'll have to start planning her first birthday relatively soon because with all of the holidays coming up it'll be here before I know it. :( I'm already feeling the need to put it off just so I can stay in denial about her growing up! She started sleeping in her crib last night (in another room!) because she can sit up on her own now if someone holds her legs down, so it won't be long before she can do it without assistance. Once she's sitting upright, she can pull herself to standing, so her bassinet is no longer safe.


----------



## FLArmyWife

awe it is such a big step when they move into their own room. And I totally see the safety side of it. kudos though for lasting 6 months lol. We lasted all of 3 weeks before moving him into his nursery


----------



## lenorajoy

I think they told us at the hospital they recommend room sharing for the first year, but our room isn't big enough for our king size bed and anything larger than the bassinet, which can easily be moved out of the way so we can open our closet doors, so crib it was. It wasn't so bad, but it was really weird going to bed with her not in the room. If she fell asleep elsewhere I would always sleep in the same room on a chair or something until she woke up.


----------



## FLArmyWife

yea. there were nights when Sweets was having a rough time that either dh or I would end up sleeping on the bed in his nursery (he has a twin bed in his room along with his crib).


----------



## lenorajoy

Poor Sylvie! She had a runny nose when I picked her up from day care yesterday. She was all congested by the evening and had goopy eyes and nose. Then we went to the ENT doctor and got confirmation she did have a tongue tie, so we had that clipped while we were there. Her latch is so much better now! Hopefully things will pick up in the supply department.

Due to her stuffy nose she couldn't nurse well last night and kept crying, poor thing. Add to that still having some of the gas issues from the antibiotics I was on for mastitis and she had another rough night last night. I wonder how long that should last now that I've finished my prescription? She's been increasingly gassy since I started the antibiotics, but it was hard to tell if it was less of an issue last night than the previous night with her poor nose.

She had a yummy dinner of pureed honeycrisp apples and a steamed green bean (which she mostly just played with) after she ate last night, followed by a big blowout diaper and bath time, which she loved! I couldn't stay dry with all of the splashing she was doing. :haha: I put some infant chest rub on her chest, feet, and back last night after her bath and used some nasal drops in her nose to help loosen things up so she could eat. I had to use the nasal drops once more in the middle of the night, too. Hopefully tonight she'll be in better shape, but if not, I may take her in a warm shower with me tonight with some Vick's and see if it helps. Anybody have any tips? Are there any essential oils I can use in a diffuser in her room to help? I know I have lavender, peppermint, sandalwood, and tea tree oils.


----------



## Mrs. MB

I haven't been posting in a while...

Lenora - we turned on hot water and let the bathroom fill with steam and stood with her in the steam for a while. Then saline and nose frida. Then eucalyptus essential oil in the diffuser and elevating the head. We had a wedge pillow that went under crib sheet.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks, Mrs. MB! Good to see you!

We've still got some congestion going on and a little bit of a runny nose occasionally, but thankfully her symptoms never got any worse. It doesn't seem to disturb her sleep (unless that's actually waking her up at night and not hunger/wanting me) or her nursing, so I'm thankful for that. We do have the wedge in the crib and I ended up using lavender, sandalwood, and tea tree oils in the humidifier/diffuser.

Sylvie nearly crawled last night! She got her knees up under her several times, but dropped back down on her belly a few seconds later. Any day now... Time to get those babyproofing things installed!

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lenorajoy

First batch...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4660.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4662.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4668.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4685.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4687.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lenorajoy

Second batch... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4692.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4703.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4707.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4708.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4714.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lenorajoy

Last one. Whew!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4718.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4721.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4736.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4729.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aayla

The hardest decision to make has been made. This is our last cycle trying fertility treatments of some sort. I've taken the soy but not sure if it will do anything. 

I'm emotionally spent. We have decided to put everything into adoption. Right now we will be trying for a waiting child in our province. We will skip the baby stage and move right to toddler or young child. Looking for 0-10 years. Maybe even a sibling pair.


----------



## lenorajoy

I'm sorry things have been so difficult ttc, Aayla, but I hope things go smoothly with the adoption process. That must be an incredibly difficult decision to make, but adoption is such a selfless thing to do. You're going to give children a much-needed and loving home. I'm sure it won't be an easy process, but no part of parenthood is easy anyway. And it will be so worthwhile in the end! :hugs: I hope you'll stick around during the adoption process and after you've adopted to update us. I'd love to see your family grow!


----------



## Aayla

I will be sticking around for sure. I am no longer sad most of the time seeing other women get pregnant. I have come to terms that the powers that be have a different path for me. Somewhere, out there, there is a child waiting to call me mom.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lenora she is adorable! I love seeing baby pics :baby:

Aayla I'm so sorry about your struggles but I'm glad you'll be around to stay. I hope the adoption process goes smoothly for you and that you will soon have a child to call your own :hugs:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm sorry for not updating in a while. In all honestly things have been incredibly busy around here, and with all the ladies who struggle to conceive, I don't want to sound like I'm bragging. Really this pregnancy has been hard on me. It has been decided that this will be our last baby because of the polyhydramnios making me miserable. I've felt like I can't breathe since about 32 weeks. In addition to carrying about 2 liters of fluid, I've also found out last week at 34w2d that baby is already measuring 7lbs. 1oz. :shock: and I still had about 6 weeks left! I'm really hoping he comes a bit early, but at the same time I want him to finish baking because I know it'll be good for his brain development.

We've also celebrated Grace's first birthday... can't believe it has already been a year! She is walking now and has two teeth. Here I didn't think she'd EVER get in her teeth but she popped them both at the same time and I think she will be getting in more soon by the way she's been acting. She had her 1 year shots today at the doctor, poor thing, but she did really well. I will post a picture of her birthday picture below :)
 



Attached Files:







graces1stbirthday (10).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

Lilmiss: I'm sorry your pregnancy has had some difficulties, especially to the point that this will be your last. 

I know i have said it before, and i can only speak for myself, but please don't censure yourself (this is to everyone). We all here have different journeys to motherhood. For some it comes incredibly easy, and for others incredibly difficult. The one thing I love about this group is how supportive it is no matter what. If ever I am having a hard time I take myself away for a bit and come back and catch up when I know I will be okay reading everything. 

I feel so close to all of you and you all have been an amazing sounding board. If I ever have mom questions, this is where I would go. 

Deep down I want to know everything that is going on, the good and the bad, the "holy crap how did we fall pregnant again?!!" 


AFM: We have our first counselling appt next Tuesday Aug 29. I have no idea what to expect. I'm not really grieving. I know it may hit me at odd moments. But I don't know how the ministry is supposed to know I am truly ready to move on to this step. something to ask my therapist I suppose. Grief never really leaves you. I will never truly be over my miscarriage. it's coming up to 2 years now. It's seems like it was a lifetime ago and yet some days it is like it is yesterday. 

I just want to be a mom. Adoption was always a part of my plan ever since I was a little girl. My ideal was 2 bio pregnancies so I could experience 2 different pregnancies. Then I wanted to adopt a few sibling groups. I wanted 12 children. I wanted my life to be the movie Cheaper by the Dozen. A mass of bodies and yelling and screeching and organized chaos. Well the bio plan didn't work out so on to the next part of my family plan. For me adoption is not a last resort. Maybe saying this to my therapist and her putting it some sort of letter to the ministry will work.


----------



## lenorajoy

That's great, Aayla! I hope you get your wish of a big family, and sooner than you think! I'm not too familiar with the adoption process, though I know it can be quite a long ordeal. Can't wait to see you with your own little ones!

Lilmiss - I'm sorry pregnancy has gotten so uncomfortable! I hope for baby's sake you have a bit more cooking time ahead of you, but for your sake I hope baby is ready to go before too long. I was just looking at my pregnancy pics yesterday and can't believe how huge I was toward the end! I see now why everyone was asking if I was having twins. :haha: Grace is such a darling! Happy birthday to her!


----------



## Aayla

Our application is in! We just have the criminal record check form to fill out, the consent to disclose paperwork and the doctor work up. I have a doc appt on monday so I am going to call them tomorrow and get them to change it to hopefully fill out this form and make an appt for hubby for next wednesday as that is his next day off. 

this was the part that took the longest the first time. But that's okay because we have a lot to do in the house before we get our first appt with the social worker and once the paper work and checks are all clear it can happen pretty quickly. So this coming weekend will be busy busy busy for us.


----------



## lenorajoy

Good luck Aayla!


----------



## Aayla

So application has been recieved and is being reviewed. I love this new online format. we get updates on where we are at. I am just waiting for the link to go up where we can upload our criminal record check forms etc. I am hoping on monday the doc will just sign the paper right then and not have us come in for a separate appt. Once all that is in we wait to be invited to the education part.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I wanted to update that I had my baby boy on August 24th. I'm as shocked as anyone and it has been a hectic weekend so I apologize for not posting sooner. Anyways I went to the hospital at 9 am after having contractions every 3-4 minutes and period pains. He was born at 10:47 am. Thankfully despite the polyhydramnios I had a super fast labor and delivery, but man when they popped my waters (which surprisingly hadn't broken yet) it was like the flood gates opened! It turns out I had placental abruption from the polyhydramnios which is why I went into spontaneous labor so early. He was having trouble latching and was spitting up half of his feeds but thankfully now he is doing better about not spitting everything up. Still having some latching issues that we're working on. Anyways I was 35w3d and he weighed 7lbs 10.5oz so the ultrasound I had the week before must have been close. Still can't believe he is here but I'm in love <3


----------



## Aayla

YAAAAAY :dance: Congrats!!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Awww so excited for you lilmiss! He's a big boy for being a preemie! And man, you had him fast after getting to the hospital. I'm so glad to hear he's doing so well despite being born early, and I hope he gets the hang of latching very soon. Having never had a baby before I didn't really know how much amniotic fluid to expect, but everyone was saying I had a ton! It would have been a real mess had my water broken at home or in the car, for sure. Give that cute little guy a snuggle for me and huge congrats! I'm sure you're just smitten with him. <3

In other news: baby fever is really setting in!:blush: I'm soaking in every moment with Sylvie while she grows and learns new things, but I'm about ready to start trying for another squishy little baby! It seems like everyone I know is having babies again.

In other, more serious news: I really hope pink and her family are safe and sound! Check in when you can, pink!


----------



## Aayla

Lenora that is a great idea!! :haha: More babies!!! while we have made this big decision I still have a bit of the fever. I follow some women on IG who have fertility struggles and seeing them go through IVF and get their BFP is heartwarming but also gives me that longing to see those pink lines again. 

I think because of this I'm going to talk to the doc about just a temporary option to keep the hyperplasia at bay (if it's needed). I don't think I can go through a hysterectomy. It's too permanent. I'm 39 but still not that old. While we have stopped for now and are going to adopt the possibility to do IVF in a couple of years could still be there. I don't have the depleted egg reserve like many my age as I haven't ovulated as often. 

I'm so flip floppy over this. But I have to tell the adoption people we are done otherwise they won't let us adopt. I wonder if those who adopt who don't have fertility issues are forced to be on birth control? 

I do hope Pink is safe and sound as well!! 

How are all the other ladies doing? You all are too quiet!! :haha: Give me updates!! Give me squishy baby pictures!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies, just checking in. We are safe and it's finally slowing down. Lots and lots of flooding and trees down and everything. We've basically been in our own island of our house. Crazy stuff but the rain is dying down and now we just worry about the lake continuing to rise with the dams overflowing into it!!

Lilmiss omg congrats!!! Wow he was big for so early!! Fabulous!!! Glad all is well!! And btw August 24th was my bday and I wad born at 11:05 am :) sweet!!


----------



## lenorajoy

Glad you're safe and sound. That must be absolutely nuts! It must be interesting not being able to go anywhere for such a long time. You all must be going a bit stir-crazy!

Also very cool that you two share a birthday, and so close in the time of day even! Happy 30 weeks pink!! Getting so close...


----------



## lenorajoy

I put in my two weeks' notice at work yesterday! I'm going to be staying home with Sylvie and I couldn't be more ecstatic! I'll either be working my last day on the 18th or staying through the end of the month at my boss's request (because she's awesome and I want to help her), but I haven't decided yet. I'm not sure how much help I would be considering the changes in my responsibilities recently, so I'm still considering. But either way, by October 1st at the very latest I won't be going back to work. :cloud9: I know how very blessed I am to have this opportunity, and it's a real dream come true for me.


----------



## pinkpassion

How awesome Lenora!! I wouldn't want it any other way with my girls, but I too know how fortunate I am to be able to do it as not everyone can!!!
Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## busytulip

That's amazing news lenora :dance: I'm really happy for you

I too hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Aayla

Pink: Glad you are all safe. 

Lenora: That's exciting you get to stay home. 

AFM: We got the doctor form back so I will be uploading that tomorrow (I hate not having a scanner at home). The reference forms have been received by 2 people so far. I am waiting to hear from 2 other people. My mom is sending out her form tomorrow. unfortunately they all have to be sent out by snail mail. 

We have moved into the smaller bedroom and now just have to clean out the big one to prepare for the furniture i bid on in a FB group. We will be getting a bunk bed, a dresser, and a desk. 

We have an appt on the 20th with a therapist to talk and go over stuff. I am hoping hubby will open up. I think he agrees with some things because he wants to make sure I am happy but I have to keep telling him that he is going to be a parent as well and he has choices, feelings, desires etc that need to be heard and met. We may not always agree but we will need to talk stuff out. 

I am hoping all goes through quickly so we can get into the October education part. I would love to get into the one that starts September 21 as some spots have opened up but I don't know if everything will be in on time. This will be 15 weeks of education with a new topic introduced each week. So in all likelihood our home study won't begin until Feb/March 2018.


----------



## lenorajoy

Thanks ladies! As of the 19th I will finally be a stay at home mom. I'm going to take the remainder of that week and the whole following week with Sylvie at the sitter's still so I can get some things done at home. Plus that will give the sitter and her family two more weeks with Sylvie. They all love her so much, I will be sad for them when she isn't around often. I want to see about sending her there occasionally if the sitter still has room for another baby, partially to give me a day off (like when DH has a day off and we want to go on a day date or something) and so that Sylvie can still see them on and off.


----------



## lenorajoy

Aayla, I'm keeping my fx things move quickly for you!

I hope all of you ladies are doing well.

August - How is little Ellie doing?

Disney - How is big Ellie doing? :haha:

Lilmiss - How are you and the new little one doing? I hope you're getting all the snuggles you can!

Pink - How are you feeling? You're getting so close to the end already!

Busy - I hope things are going well with the kids back in school and everything. I'm sure you're living up to your user name!

FLA - I hope you enjoyed your well-deserved cruise and you're all on the mend now and getting some rest.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing good. Exhausted and thinking of all the stuff I need to do before baby! It's never ending! But I had my first appointment with my midwife yesterday and it went really well!! Looking forward to having my baby at the birth center!


----------



## lenorajoy

So glad everything went well! It's been quite a rollercoaster for you this pregnancy. I really hope you get your vba2c!


----------



## lenorajoy

We scored a nice new Munchkin baby gate for $30 yesterday! Someone was selling it on FB marketplace and it's currently on Amazon for over $100. :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

What a steal Lenora!!!! I love good deals like that and we buy most of our stuff like that second hand! Especially when I see something brand new and super cheap!

I hope i get my vbac also! Especially now that we've forked over sooooooo much money for the midwife! But I feel comfortable and confident and at peace with it all!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Sorry i havent been on here- its been a crap week.....

AF came, then our rabbit died, then the next day our 11yr old got hit by a car!

Not TTC this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

:shock: your 11 year old got hit by a car?! Is everything ok? The other stuff is bad enough, I'm so so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Oh Onerth I am so sorry about your 11 year old. I hope the injuries were minor.


----------



## lenorajoy

OMG how scary!! I hope recovery is going well and it wasn't too serious. Big hugs!


----------



## AugustAngel15

Congrats lil miss!

Sorry I've been so quiet. My life has been insane! 

Ellie is doing great! She's almost crawling but prefers to attempt walking. She has both bottom teeth. They came at the same time. That made for an interesting 2 weeks. Lol. We are also NTNP now! My sister who also has PCOS and has been trying for 8 years with no luck has FINALLY got her bfp! I'm so so so happy for her! She is 6 weeks. 

I hopw everyone is doing well! All our Floridians on here, I hope Irma didn't get to you!


----------



## lenorajoy

Holy moly, August! Two teeth at once and trying to skip crawling! Sylvie is also nearly crawling, but her teeth are taking their sweet time. I can still feel bumps where I imagine they will come in, but still no white lines, so they apparently aren't that near the surface yet. She hasn't been biting me at all recently, so I'm guessing they've taken another break. :coffee: HUGE congrats to your sister! They must be over the moon. Here's hoping you have another little one on the way soon, too! ;)

I started sleep training Sylvie this past weekend with some version of a no tears method. Sunday night was really rough, but so many people say the third night is bad. I tried to give her more time to go back to sleep on her own when she woke up last night and she did so much better! I couldn't get her to calm down for anything except giving her a boob, but the first time she woke up last night I finally found if I tucked her head under my chin and bounced up and down she would calm down and I could set her in her crib awake. She fell asleep on her own twice that way! No fussing when I left the room, and I didn't even tiptoe and try to close the door without making any noise. She's been nursing more at night since we started sleep training, which gave my supply a great boost yesterday! I took home 12.5 oz, by far the most yet.


----------



## Aayla

Hey all!! Long update coming: 

I emailed the ministry and asked why hubby's ministry check was taking longer than mine did. It was awesome that our worker wrote back right away. i'm not sure if she is our permanent worker or just the one doing our screening but she told me that due to his having a different history than mine it can take longer. She couldn't elaborate because of privacy but I know all about his past and I figured that is what it was. It's nothing that would keep us from adopting but his mom was/is a drug addict and his dad was an alcoholic. He was in foster care when he was 17 and he was in and out of his mom's care throughout his childhood. His mom was not a good mom even outside of the drug use. 

So because of his history they have to do a deeper check and make sure it is all in order. Personally I think his experience is more of a help. He knows what it is like. 

I do expect it will be soon that it will be completed. We also had an appt today (Wednesday) with our worker for a phone conversation. I want to know what the next steps will be, especially with the new system. I also want to know if she is our permanent worker or not. I was surprised I could get in to talk to her so quickly. 


Conversation with the worker went awesome. She is the worker that screens us apparently, and answers questions etc in this beginning process. She also asked us about the children we would be willing to bring into our family, what special needs we were comfortable with, age range, race etc.

We should be receiving an email soon to do the education portion. She said we will receive it before she is fully done the initial screening. This means we will be moving on to the next step, which is further than we got before!! :dance:

Once the screening is complete she sends our file to the district office. This is where we will be assigned an adoption worker. Once we complete the schooling (hopefully at the end of January if we get into the October start) we will move on to the home study. This may happen right away or there could be a bit of a wait depending on the case load.

I am so freaking excited and happy that I know we are moving on to the next step. I'm still anxious but I know we are moving forward. 

So now I can relax. On Friday the family is doing a road trip (9 hour drive) to see my grandma for an early Thanksgiving. In Canada Thanksgiving happens the second weekend in October normally but my dad and brother have to work that weekend so we are doing it a week early. We have rented a house so the whole lot of us (minus one sister unfortunately) will be staying together. We haven't all stayed together in over 10 years lol. This should be fun. 

We are planning board games, soaking in hot springs, the house as an entertainment room and I am hoping to kick some butt at Foosball.

I have also started my math class Pre-Calculus. It was good to be using my brain that way again. I love math.


----------



## Aayla

So a very big update:

So my period was heavy for 7 days, birth control wasn't doing anything. I had made an appt with my doc but couldn't get in until tomorrow. Saturday (day 7) and at about 5:30pm I'm getting ready to drive hubby to work and my breathing started becoming difficult. I was extremely pale, even my lips. walking to the bathroom and back to my desk felt like I had done 30 min workout session with weights. Every piece of me was exhausted. So after driving hubby to work I go to the hospital. 

due to breathing issues I get in right away and because of the long intense period I get blood work done right away. My bp and pulse our out of wack (pulse was racing). I get a bed in the ER and wait for my results. They come back and my hemoglobin is down to 60 (perfect is 130 or higher). So I'm in for the night and need a blood transfusion. I was also put on tranexamic acid to stop the bleeding. Which it slowed it down a little but not a lot.

I get 2 units of blood and between the last unit being finished (about 2am) and 8am this morning my hemoglobin stayed steady, which meant that the meds were working to slow things down a bit. But my hemoglobin was only at 75 so I get a more permanent room and it's suspected that I am in for another day. 

Gyno at the hospital came to see me (he saw me the night before as well but what he said was all ifs and conjecture based on how I responded to the transfusion) with a permanent plan. He liked the fact my blood was steady in the 70's throughout the night and that even though it was still a bit low, if I felt up to it I could go home. I was being sent with a prescription for a pill form of the tranexamic acid and provera to stop the bleeding. 
The long term plan is that he is going to do another biopsy to make sure that my hyperplasia is still gone and then I am going to be getting the mirena put it (which is what I have wanted for months but my regular gp is a idiot sometimes). I am NOT to go on any birth control ever again because the estrogen is what made this all worse. 

I asked about a hysterectomy but he said that that would be a dangerous operation for me and the mirena will do the job we need done. I didn't want one but my life is more important than my uterus. but deep down I am not ready to permanently give up on the dream of bio children. 

So now I am home, loading up on meds and eating iron rich foods. Veganism is out the window at this time because the highest forms that the body absorbs the easiest is animal products. I'm still quite tired and walking isn't always easy. It can take awhile for my blood to get back to a decent amount. 

tomorrow I am going to my doc appt to get a blood test requisition for a hemoglobin check for a week from now just to be sure my levels are rising. And also to let him know what happened over the weekend.


----------



## FLArmyWife

How scary Aayla. FX all the meds do their job


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies! It has been forever since I was last here. I have been so busy and so much is happening. Time is flying by, and I am not too sure where it is going. 

There is really too much to update on and so much in here to catch up on! So I am going to just say, I hope everyone is well. I have thought about you all a lot recently! 

Biggest updates: My eldest, Athiliya, is in Physical Therapy because she is a toe-walker and they are trying to stop that. My youngest, Moira, will be 2 years old next month! :O Unbelievable!

In other news, this happened. I know it is faint, but it is there. This was my 3rd positive, and I made my appointment already with my doctor, and I have a digital test for yet another confirmation that I will use in a few days. 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/poas/20171116_1929461_zpslhqp3fwz.jpg
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/poas/20171116_1929461a_zpsau5wg5xu.jpg

I am keeping this an absolute secret from family and friends until I am ready. I can just imagine the condescending and unsupportive crap that will fly out of their mouths. So I will announce, formally, when I am ready... whenever that will be. (So anyone that has me on FB, it is totally hush hush!)

Anyway! I best be off! I do hope you ladies are well, and your little ones are just as well!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Beth <3


----------



## lenorajoy

Congrats Beth!

I havent been on much lately, I know. So quick update:
Sylvie is crawling all over the place and getting fast every day. She just discovered a couple of nights ago that she can play wth the cats! She picked up a long curly plastic shaving from a crate we bought last weekend and saw one of the cats was interested in it, so she held it out to her. She though it was the funniest thing ever! Theres nothing better than baby laughs! Yesterday she started chasing the cats and was pretty sure they were chasing her (they were just trying to avoid her :haha:). She was crawling as fast as she could and cracking up the whole time. Who needs tv when you have this entertainment. :haha: Shes furniture surfing and teething and going through a growth spurt all at once! So obviously sleep is not so good again. Shes such a happy baby, though, so that makes up for it. 

A few weeks ago we got a puppy. An adorable German shepherd that we named Jethro. Well, he ended up having parvovirus, which he was exposed to the day before we took him home. So he went back to the breeder to get medication and recover and I got to bleach everything we own! That was quite the ordeal. Thankfully Jethro recovered and DH is picking him up from the breeder finally tonight!

I hope everyone is doing well! I think of you all often.

Aayla, I hope things are going well with everything you have going on. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the states! Theres a good chance I wont have the time to check in before then.


----------



## busytulip

Sylvie sounds like a doll Lenora <3 Great update on her.

Very sorry about your puppy. That has happened to us before. We had to be careful with visiting animals afterward, I didn't realize how long the virus lived
Also, you are brave to get a puppy along with a mobile LO. :haha:


----------



## FLArmyWife

BethMaassen said:


> Hey ladies! It has been forever since I was last here. I have been so busy and so much is happening. Time is flying by, and I am not too sure where it is going.
> 
> There is really too much to update on and so much in here to catch up on! So I am going to just say, I hope everyone is well. I have thought about you all a lot recently!
> 
> Biggest updates: My eldest, Athiliya, is in Physical Therapy because she is a toe-walker and they are trying to stop that. My youngest, Moira, will be 2 years old next month! :O Unbelievable!
> 
> In other news, this happened. I know it is faint, but it is there. This was my 3rd positive, and I made my appointment already with my doctor, and I have a digital test for yet another confirmation that I will use in a few days.
> 
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/poas/20171116_1929461_zpslhqp3fwz.jpg
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/poas/20171116_1929461a_zpsau5wg5xu.jpg
> 
> I am keeping this an absolute secret from family and friends until I am ready. I can just imagine the condescending and unsupportive crap that will fly out of their mouths. So I will announce, formally, when I am ready... whenever that will be. (So anyone that has me on FB, it is totally hush hush!)
> 
> Anyway! I best be off! I do hope you ladies are well, and your little ones are just as well!


Yay congrats Beth!!



lenorajoy said:


> Congrats Beth!
> 
> I havent been on much lately, I know. So quick update:
> Sylvie is crawling all over the place and getting fast every day. She just discovered a couple of nights ago that she can play wth the cats! She picked up a long curly plastic shaving from a crate we bought last weekend and saw one of the cats was interested in it, so she held it out to her. She though it was the funniest thing ever! Theres nothing better than baby laughs! Yesterday she started chasing the cats and was pretty sure they were chasing her (they were just trying to avoid her :haha:). She was crawling as fast as she could and cracking up the whole time. Who needs tv when you have this entertainment. :haha: Shes furniture surfing and teething and going through a growth spurt all at once! So obviously sleep is not so good again. Shes such a happy baby, though, so that makes up for it.
> :) how cute. It's awesome to watch them discover the world isn't it?
> 
> A few weeks ago we got a puppy. An adorable German shepherd that we named Jethro. Well, he ended up having parvovirus, which he was exposed to the day before we took him home. So he went back to the breeder to get medication and recover and I got to bleach everything we own! That was quite the ordeal. Thankfully Jethro recovered and DH is picking him up from the breeder finally tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! I think of you all often.
> 
> Aayla, I hope things are going well with everything you have going on.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the states! Theres a good chance I wont have the time to check in before then.

Poor pup but glad he was able to recover.


----------



## BethMaassen

I started bleeding last night. So either I got 3 different false positives or it was a chemical pregnancy. I really don't know what to think or do. I am kind of a huge emotional mess... my mind is spinning. :cry::cry:


----------



## Aayla

oh beth. I'm so sorry. 


AFM: Well had another biopsy done and the hyperplasia is back. So no ttc. Turns out the birth control I was on was making things worse. i am never to go on BC again in my life. The estrogen is really bad for me. So I have to have the mirena put in and in 3 months they will do another biopsy. 
But today I was sick at work for no reason. I don't have the flu (I feel fine otherwise), and what I ate was all brand new food so I don't think food poisoning. Hubby thought pregnant. Since I am supposed to get the Mirena put in tomorrow I bought a pack of 2 tests. I'm waiting for my bladder to fill up to test tonight and then I will test again in the morning to be sure. i would have no idea when I ovulated if I did because my cycle was so long and out of wack. If I went by FF then it would have been around Oct 25, just after I got out of the hospital and just after af finally stopped. We did take advantage of it stopping and had sex right at that time lol (3 weeks without sucks btw). so who knows. I'm a realist and it will likely be negative and I will have wasted $12 but even hubby agreed that we couldn't get the mirena put in without being sure. 

On the adoption front not much is happening. They found our last application so they are just finishing up the background check and then we will be getting a meeting with our worker to see what has been going on in with us for the last 2 years. Hopefully everything will be a go and we will get into the next education session. not sure when that is as they haven't updated the site with 2018 dates yet. We should have an appt with a worker in the next couple of weeks. So I have been purging and purging our stuff. The last time the worker said our place was too small and packed. We lived in a 1200 sq ft apt then. now we live in an 850 sq ft apt with most of the same furniture. So we are getting rid of a lot of the big furniture tomorrow.


----------



## Aayla

Well not pregnant. Didn't really think I was though. Got the IUD in today. Took a bunch of pain meds an hour before so it didn't hurt as much. I've been having hard core cramps all day though. 

all of our checks are done for the adoption and our application has been assigned to our district office. We should be hearing from our worker very soon. I'm so not ready for her to come visit. hoping if they call in the next day or two that I can make an appt for next week. It will give me the weekend to be ready. 

The final birth certificate needed for our Ancestry Visa application to the UK is also on its way. Will be here friday. It's funny how these two things seem to coincide with each other. Every time we are one step closer to Scotland we move closer to the adoption.


----------

